# Hacking your Series 2 DTivo just got a WHOLE lot easier...



## Gunnyman

Hacking your 6.2 DirecTivo just got very easy! Rbautch and I have partnered to create a tool that completely automates the "Unguide" and installs his Tivo Enhancements, allowing you to completely hack your Tivo in no time at all. We thought it was the next logical step in Tivo Hacking, and so we proudly present "The Zipper". The Zipper is as easy as Tivo hacking gets! Please note, I will no longer be monitoring the 6.2 to hacked 6.2 thread so if you have questions ask them in THIS one. Support for Rbautch's enhancement script will continue in his original thread.
Many thanks to principal tester Dirac, and beta testers Jasch, Tsunami, and David Platt. Special thanks to Lou Jacob for his guidance throughout the development of The Zipper.
Please note, Rbautch and I will be monitoring this thread very regularly, so PLEASE don't discuss it at "the other place" or fill up our PM Boxes with questions.
DO NOT POST ON DDB ABOUT THE ZIPPER....


----------



## fredfillis

You guys are freakin' legends!

Even though my DSR7000's are done I'm almost tempted to pull the drive outta one of those suckers just so I can give The Zipper a try!

Where do we send the beer tickets!


----------



## Kevin L

Actually, not  at you guys, but at DirecTV. I now have three HR10-250s and am phasing out my HDVR2s and DVR39. 

When, oh WHEN, DirecTV, ARE YOU GOING TO GIVE US 6.2 FOR THE HR10-250? (caps intentional).

I don't care about copying the recordings. I just want the other cool tools, especially HMO.

Great work Gunny and rbautch! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## willardcpa

OMG  How will I ever be able to sleep peaceably again.  Looking at Gunny's avatar and hearing him say over and over again, "You must try my Zipper, go ahead you won't be disappointed"  
If I have any problems with it can I ask questions at DDB?   

Seriously, outstanding. :up:


----------



## rbautch

Kevin L said:


> Actually, not  at you guys, but at DirecTV. I now have three HR10-250s and am phasing out my HDVR2s and DVR39.
> 
> When, oh WHEN, DirecTV, ARE YOU GOING TO GIVE US 6.2 FOR THE HR10-250? (caps intentional).
> 
> I don't care about copying the recordings. I just want the other cool tools, especially HMO.
> 
> Great work Gunny and rbautch! :up: :up: :up:


 You wouldn't be the first. Try this. DirecTV will eventually phase out the HD DTivos in favor of an mpeg-4 version. I even heard you'll get a free swap out when that happens, but the new one won't be a Tivo!


----------



## eddyj

So what do I do to be able to keep my phone line cocnnected (for CallerID)? The guiude says to keep it off.


----------



## Kevin L

rbautch said:


> You wouldn't be the first. Try this. DirecTV will eventually phase out the HD DTivos in favor of an mpeg-4 version. I even heard you'll get a free swap out when that happens, but the new one won't be a Tivo!


Thanks, rbautch. I signed that petition the first week it was out. Also suggested to the author to correct the term HD TiVo (since there is no such animal) to HR10-250. Petitions always seem more plausible when accurate.

Great job!


----------



## rbautch

eddyj said:


> So what do I do to be able to keep my phone line cocnnected (for CallerID)? The guiude says to keep it off.


You shouldn't have to do anything special to be able to leave your phone line connected, since the script should take care the things required to keep you Tivo from calling the mothership. However, before you leave your phone line connected indefinitely, check the information in the Settings/Phone menu to see when the "next scheduled" call is supposed to be made. The script should update this date every Sunday and Wednesday night to make it at least 6 days out in the future, fooling the Tivo into thinking that it's never time to make the call. I put the line in the instructions about not connecting because there's a chance newbies can screw up the settings that keep the calls from being made. So, as the script runs, make sure you:

1. Say "yes" to the cron installation.
2. Say "no" to only rebooting if shows aren't recording.

Finally, continue to monitor your "next sceduled call" to make sure it's getting reset properly. Only after you have confirmed this works properly should you connect your phone line.


----------



## classicsat

I think you can get, or at least make, CID filters which will pass CID data only.


----------



## sschwart

Don't suppose this would work on a Series 1 with a NIC installed, would it? 

Nice work, Gunny and Rbautch!


----------



## TomK

Great work, you guys!

I have a question - your directory listing on the TiVo_Zipper page shows the 'rbautch-files.tgz' file as being 2,218 KB in size. However, the size of this file in the "Tools CD" (tools_disk.zip) file is only 2,135 KB. 

Is the "Tools CD" ok as is?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
the CD has gone through a couple of changes since the image was captured for the instruction page.


----------



## TomK

Gunnyman said:


> yes
> the CD has gone through a couple of changes since the image was captured for the instruction page.


Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

You're welcome


----------



## F1 Fan

its a ok to a .px file for the kernel instead of the.GZ format when making the toolcd for Zipper?I got my kernel from somwhere else instead of the the ptupgrade cd.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

the script unzips it, so if you can, re gzip it and call it what the instructions say to.


----------



## F1 Fan

could i do the the re gzip with winrar? i know how to make rar and zip files but never heard of the gz fornat until now.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

I THINK so
I'm on a mac and it's been a while since I used winrar.
Also make SURE your killhdinit'ed kernel will WORK with 6.2


----------



## F1 Fan

ok i Ziped it and rename it to VMLINUX_.GZ but its a .rar file,BTW thanks for your help


I was also wondering could i use the Knopix boot cd instead of the pvupgrade cd?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

use gzip instead.
http://www.gzip.org/
just did some googling


----------



## F1 Fan

which is what i should of done,Thanks a bunch


----------



## Gunnyman

no problem.
I guess we're going to have to adjust the script for this in the future.
What are you using for a boot disk anyway?


----------



## F1 Fan

i have MFS Tools2.0 and Knoppix and im planning on upgrading to a 160GB so i guess i should use the Knoppix right?or what ever you suggest


----------



## Gunnyman

you might have problems accessing the mfs partitions with the knoppix cd.
We reccomend the 5 dollar boot cd for a good reason, it understands the Tivo file system


----------



## F1 Fan

i dont have that cd and i want to start working on this and didnt want to wait for the cd,but i guess im going to have to order it.


----------



## F1 Fan

nevermind i found the free download that has th byte swap feature


----------



## Gunnyman

okas long as you use the kernel you have, and it's gzipped, AND it is compatible with 6.2 you will be ok.
The kernels on that free disk are NOT for series 2 DTivos.


----------



## TomK

You download it when you pay $5 for it. There's nothing to wait for.


----------



## dsmturbo

Thanks again Gunnyman and rbautch...you are the Best. Ever


----------



## F1 Fan

well how stupid of me! Thanks guys


----------



## Gunnyman

no problem.
Believe me we looked at many scenarios for getting this done, and the 5 dollar downloadable iso is by far the most idiot proofed way to get a good boot disk AND a hacked kernel, lets not re-invent the wheel we just re-invented


----------



## bnm81002

WOW this is truly so much easier than ever to hack the DTivo unit, first Gunny's "unguide" then rbautch "scripts" now "The ZIPPER", my question is where does the PTVnet CD(6.2 Version) fit into this great Zipper? or should I just use the Zipper w/o the PTVnet CD? wished you guys came out with the Zipper before I purchased the PTVnet CD, anyways GREAT WORK GUYS :up: :up: :up:


----------



## F1 Fan

well im downloading it and The_Zipper its the way to go,Thank you for all your help and pattience


----------



## Gunnyman

If you are going to use the PTVnet cd, I reccomend just using rbautch's enhancement script.
The Zipper does everything ptvnet does the enhancement script however is a bit fuller featured.
You get some very nice tivoweb modules, cron, season pass backup, and more.
Just realize PTVnet puts some stuff in places that the script may not know how to find.
I suggest asking about ptvnet in rbautch's script thread.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> If you are going to use the PTVnet cd, I reccomend just using rbautch's enhancement script.
> The Zipper does everything ptvnet does the enhancement script however is a bit fuller featured.
> You get some very nice tivoweb modules, cron, season pass backup, and more.
> Just realize PTVnet puts some stuff in places that the script may not know how to find.
> I suggest asking about ptvnet in rbautch's script thread.


thanks Gunny, 
I hope rbautch see's my post, I'd rather not double post my question and take up space on the forums but I think you answered my question, looks like the way to go is to use the Zipper to hack my unit w/o the PTVnet CD, thanks again


----------



## Gunnyman

The PTV net product is awesome though, I don't want anyone to think I was knocking it.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> The PTV net product is awesome though, I don't want anyone to think I was knocking it.


I know you wasn't knocking it, it's great for those that are not comfortable with hacking their DTivo unit but The Zipper seems so easy that I think anyone can follow it and hack their unit with no problems(seems to me from reading these threads that most problems stems from not READING what was written or instructed to do and follow)


----------



## Gunnyman

we shall see when the success reports start coming in


----------



## mikehome

Just ran across this thread. Very good stuff! I have a quick question. Will I have the ability to transfer shows with "Tivo to go" after using zipper? I had a standalone b4 my DTivo and remember having to have a media access key. 

Also, If i perform the scripts on a HD with 6.2 on it, will I need to rerun the Guided setup? Thanks guys!


----------



## Gunnyman

mike:
We can't talk about extraction here, but TTG is a standalone only feature.
If you already have 6.2 another guided setup will NOT be necessary.


----------



## bnm81002

so all that is needed off the InstantCake CD is the image(000001) copied to the Tools CD and nothing else? 
also, what happens in the future when The Zipper is updated with new things/scripts? thanks again


----------



## rbautch

Correct.


----------



## mgmrick

Rbautch,

For those of us already hacked. Is this a newer script on your site? I see mention of twice weekly reboots.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch

Haven't had time to post the new one on the Enhancement Script site, but you can just download the tools disk, and then copy it from there. New goodies include some network settings and performance tools, along with the twice/week reboot.


----------



## mikehome

Thanks for your fast replies. Will the DTIVO hacked with zipper and MRV enabled send recording to a standalone tivo? Was thinking about picking up a standalone tivo to use MRV and TTG. Since TTG is for standalones....sending recordings via MRV then use TTG on the standalone would get my recordings to the proper place  




DTIVO with 440 hrs of Recording time!
Yippee!


----------



## Gunnyman

mike,
yes with some caveats.
A standalone Series 2 can only MRV to a Directivo if IT has been superpatched as well.
Many of the Series 2 standalones being sold retail need some eeprom modifications done to enable the hack.
also check your PM's


----------



## mikehome

TY Gunny. Well....... guess I have some reading and decision making to do. I miss the TTG but your PM sounds interesting also. Thanks again... you guys rock!


----------



## F1 Fan

ok i did it,well i whent through the whole Zipper proccess but coulnt install the kernnel,it was looking for the GZ format and i thought i did but i guess not,anyways what do you guys suggest is the easiest way to put the kernnel in a freshly prepare hdd by zipper?I got everything in exept the kernel,I still have it connected to the pc(the hdd)

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

where did you get the kernel?


----------



## bnm81002

bnm81002 said:


> what happens in the future when The Zipper is updated with new things/scripts? thanks again


I edited this question in my original post a few mins. later


----------



## F1 Fan

from emule,what i have is the .px format file,tryed gziping with winrar but that dind do it,and couldnt figure out how to use GZip either


----------



## Gunnyman

well
here's what I can tell you,
the Kernel from the boot cd in the instructions works. Which is why it was suggested in the 1st place.


----------



## Gunnyman

bnm81002 said:


> I edited this question in my original post a few mins. later


well once you've zippered, you're hacked, When the enhancement script side gets updated, you can always ftp the new one over and run it.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> well once you've zippered, you're hacked, When the enhancement script side gets updated, you can always ftp the new one over and run it.


couldn't I pull the drive and hack over it with any new updated "Zipper", I thought of that just right now?
also, can't things in the hard drive be deleted? is that called formatting? thanks again


----------



## Gunnyman

that's my point there's no reason to do that.
The networked DTivo need never to be hacked in your PC again.
You use FTP to keep things updated.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> that's my point there's no reason to do that.
> The networked DTivo need never to be hacked in your PC again.
> You use FTP to keep things updated.


oh ok,
I was confused reading your post before, now I understand what you was saying, it's the "Enhancement Scripts" that would be updated but not "The Zipper", see many problems are do to not reading correctly, like I said before in my post


----------



## mikehome

Orighty then.... b4 I dive in here on da zipper.

1. If I have a 2 drive system (2 - 250 giggers)... I need only pull the master for the zipper hack? Correct?

2. And just to make sure..... Should I or Not plug in the phone line?

3. And almost last but not least....... I can get updates via supported network adapter ( still have my hardwired USB from my standalone)

4. Any recommendations on a standalone tivo that wont require an eprom update so I can use MRV between the 2 tivos (after zippering both of course). Figured I'd pick one up on fleabay if MRV between the 2 is a reality


----------



## Gunnyman

1.) right, the 1st part of the zipper doesn't touch MFS unless you don't have 6.2 yet so just the master drive is needed. If you are starting from scratch with 2 BLANK HD's use instantcake on them 1st. It has provisions in software for marrying the drives. just skip the image your drive portions of the zipper instructions.
2.) No need for the phone line unless you want caller ID
3.) Updates come over the Sats. There is NO reason for the unit to "phone hom" in fact the hack prevents it.
4.) Not as well versed on Standalone models as I'd like to be, but I think if you avoid teh tivo branded Nighlight units you will be ok. You won't be zippering it. Zipper is for S2Dtivo only, you will be hacking it manually. Just realize you will have to have a subscription on it. you might be better off buying another DTivo (as long as it's not an R10) on Ebay. I don't THINK it has to be subbed to work as an MRV station.


----------



## bnm81002

ok have a problem copying the "superpatch-67all" and the "set-mrv" to the tools disk, when I extracted the files of the superpatch-67all.tar, I get the 2 files as "TCL file" and not "winRAR archive", what do I need to do to correct this? thanks


----------



## F1 Fan

ok i finally got it to go through without any errors,but when i plug the hdd in the tivo it just sits on the Welcome.... screen any inputs its appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

bnm81002 said:


> ok have a problem copying the "superpatch-67all" and the "set-mrv" to the tools disk, when I extracted the files of the superpatch-67all.tar, I get the 2 files as "TCL file" and not "winRAR archive", what do I need to do to correct this? thanks


I'm gonna have russ remove that dang screenshot 
if it says tcl file that's what you need.


----------



## Gunnyman

F1 Fan said:


> ok i finally got it to go through without any errors,but when i plug the hdd in the tivo it just sits on the Welcome.... screen any inputs its appriciated.
> 
> Thanks


I'll ask again, did you use the kernel from the 5 dollar PTV boot disk?


----------



## summerall

I'm ready to burn my "Tools CD" and there is one thing that doesn't look right in the CD directory structure. According to the screen shot in the zipper installation instructions the "000001" file is 87,824 KB however my "000001" file is 280,398 KB. Why are these files different sizes??? I got my 000001 file from the $20 Instantcake CD in the _IMAGES folder.


----------



## Gunnyman

dang screenshot! Has caused more questions than any thing else.
Your instant cake image size will be different depending on which DTivo you have. It's fine.


----------



## F1 Fan

no i got the kernel from an EMule link that i got from the DealData... guys,its not about the $5 hell my hobbys have cost me alot more money then that,i just rather not use CCs online.


----------



## summerall

Ahh, ok that makes sense now. I know that SS is causing you headaches but to me it was very, very helpful.


----------



## rbautch

I'm rather fond of the screenshot.


----------



## Gunnyman

F1 Fan said:


> no i got the kernel from an EMule link that i got from the ************ guys,its not about the $5 hell my hobbys have cost me alot more money then that,i just rather not use CCs online.


they take paypal
like I have been TRYING to tell you. The BOOT CD has known working kernels.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> I'm gonna have russ remove that dang screenshot
> if it says tcl file that's what you need.


ok just wanted to make sure, cause when I try to open the 2 files with winrar, it wouldn't open up? what would I need to open the 2 files? I wanna make sure there were no problems with the downloads, the tivotools, InstantCake image and S2 3.1.5 kernel were fine, thanks again


----------



## Gunnyman

the two files are .tcl files.
They are just scripts 
once you unpack setmrvname and superpatch from teh .zip file, you just copy them to your cd.


----------



## kramerboy

If you really want to see what inside, you can open those .tcl files up in Metapad or some other Unix capable text editor. Once they are open, you can look at the script to see what is being done when they are executed. You can also do this for the .sh files as well. 

For me, looking inside these scripts has been a great learning experience to see what is being done "behind the scenes"when they are run. 

Excellent work Gunny and rbautch!!!


----------



## bnm81002

ok thanks guys, just wanna make sure before I burn a CD, I'd rather just burn 1 correct CD than burning several CD's if wrong things were in the tools disk, thanks again, I can't sleep, this Zipper has got me all fired up


----------



## adavidw

Wow. After putting off this project for over a year, I finally gathered my wits about me and fully hacked a DSR7000 _yesterday!_ So today, I look and see "Hacking your Series 2 DTivo just got a WHOLE lot easier..." Ranksarot. You couldn't have bumped this up by a day? Sheesh.

Nah, I'm just kidding. I followed your unguide and then did rbautch's script when I did my hacking yesterday, and it went really smoothly. I think I've got a better understanding of things from having to go through step by step, so I'm better prepared for when something goes wrong. So, thanks a ton for the unguide, and I'll be sure to use the zipper on my next TiVo.

-Aaron


----------



## Gunnyman

Day late and a Dollar short eh?


----------



## stevecon

I'm anxious to try this out but.. I'm extremely well versed with DOS, but Linux is suffers from "Operator Headspace" I've got Fedora Core 4 and am lost.. Needless to say, the Zipper sounds like it shouldn't be problematic, but if you know me - you know that troubles *finds* me. ::sigh::
What about other Network adapters? I'd like to use wireless types, but the only one supported is the Linky 11M type, I'd think that there'd be excessive file xfer time between Tivos. Is there no demand for a wireless 54M type?. The cost of getting cat5 cable everywhere is prohibitive.


----------



## Gunnyman

steve, at this time the problem with wireless G is Linux.
There are only a handfull of wireless G adapater chipsets with Linux drivers.
Those drivers have yet to be incorporated into any TiVo software besides 7.x and users are reporting not much faster than B speeds.
Now onto Wireless on 6.2. 6.2 software does not have the configuration screens that allow you to enter SSID and encryption keys. You CAN use wireless B on 6.2 but you have to configure it in Tivoweb using a wired adapter 1st.
What is becoming a very popular solution is a wired USB adapter like the netgear FA120 run into a wireless bridge. I'm using Mortorola Bridges in my setup and I get very nice MRV transfer speeds.


----------



## rbautch

There is a list of compatible wireless adapters on the Tivo website. Only the 802.11b adapters will work with 6.2, or you can use a wired adapter with a wireless bridge as described in many posts on TCF. On the left side of the Zipper website, there's a link to instructions on setting up wireless on 6.2 with a wireless usb adapter. The catch is that you need a serial cable or wired adapter initially to run the script that sets up wireless. A future version of the Zipper may change that. The 802.11b adapters work fine for me as far as speed. I can initiate a trasfer from one Tivo to another, and begin watching it immediately. By the time the first commercials roll around, I've built up enough buffer to skip through them. I use an MA111 and WUSB11.


----------



## summerall

Few quick questions...

The hard drive I'll run zipper on was previously installed in a winxp box as the main C: drive. I've pulled it out of haven't done a thing to it. Will this drive be OK to use? Do I have to prep it in any way before I run the zipper instructions? It is a 7200 WD 60 gig drive.

One of the enhancement scripts installs USB 2.0 drivers. What are the benefit of these drivers? Should I install them if I only plan to run only a WIRED network? I'll be using a Linksys 100TX usb adapter. 

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Hard drive is fine, no prep necessary. USB 2.0 drivers increase the speed of MRV transfers and video extraction (which can't be discussed further here). They are only useful on wired connections, since the 802.11b wireless speeds limit the speed on wireless connections.


----------



## Gunnyman

well USB 1.1 is what 11 megabit?
USB 2.0 is much faster, so unless you are going to be wired, or using a wired connection into a wireless G bridge, there's no need for 2.0 drivers, but there's no harm in installing them either since 2.0 will fall back to 1.1 if it needs to.
and your 60 gig XP drive will be fine since the image install will totally wipe the drive.
Just be aware the 7200 RPM drives run hotter than 5400 rpm ones.


----------



## Gunnyman

lol rbautch we keep smeeking each other


----------



## kramerboy

edit: Wow... everyone types way faster than me!


----------



## merlincc

Just wanted to give you guys kudo's for this. The last year and a half have been a blast for me with all the hacking, testing, rehacking, screwing up and rehacking again. I wouldn't have missed it for anything since I learned so much in the process. I suggest anyone who wants to learn about the behind the scenes stuff do it the old way and have fun. If you screw it up you always have "The Zipper" to make things right. 

Awesome job!


----------



## Zeeland49464

Can I use the Zipper to enable my DVR40 to see the rest of the 160GB drive I added already? At present it sees only 137GB. How would I do that otherwise?


----------



## Gunnyman

zeeland,
the only way to get the full 160 gigs is to start from scratch blanking out the drive and losing recordings.


----------



## rbautch

willardcpa said:


> Looking at Gunny's avatar and hearing him say over and over again, "You must try my Zipper, go ahead you won't be disappointed"


 Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Gunnyman

touch my monkey
touch him LOVE HIM!


----------



## fonzarelli

Zipper was very easy to use. I was finished in under an hour last night. 

My Tivo is rebooting quite a bit now. I used the kernel from the "$5 CD" and followed your instructions. I've included a text doc with my running processes. Is it normal to have that many duplicate processes running?

Please let me know if you would like more info.

Thanks again.


----------



## luken8628

I have been looking at hacking a tivo for the past month now and actually made the mistake of using the 4.x hack, not realizing that 6.2 was hackable. I have a Hughes Directivo and want to enable HMO features. Will the zipper do that for me?


----------



## Gunnyman

your ps output looks normal.
What's going on when tivo reboots?
Restarting Tivowebplus can trigger a reboot.


----------



## Gunnyman

luken8628 said:


> I have been looking at hacking a tivo for the past month now and actually made the mistake of using the 4.x hack, not realizing that 6.2 was hackable. I have a Hughes Directivo and want to enable HMO features. Will the zipper do that for me?


yes


----------



## luken8628

thanks for the prompt response, i will apply the hack tonight and let you know the status


----------



## rbautch

Arthur, 

Duplicate processes are normal, frequent reboots are not. There's nothing in the script that would cause this. Even if your drive was working fine before, a switch to a newly active partition when the Zipper ran could be exposing a problem with the drive. I suggest giving it a few days to see if the reboots stop. If you have a spare drive, try running the Zipper on it to confirm that the problem is indeed the drive. You could also try to run the drive manufacturer's diagnostics on it. Latly, check your logs in Tivowebplus (kernel log, tvlog) to see if there's anything that might indicate a HD or other problem.


----------



## fonzarelli

Thank you both for the quick responses. I'll check the logs tonight. I did notice the hard drive was very active last night (and noisy). 

I had two 120 gig drives in the machine before, running the sleeper hack. It was crashing on me about once a day. I was blaming the hacks when it may have been a drive problem all along. Now I'm glad that I only put one drive back in...

Thanks again,

AF


----------



## jed5426

nice work gunny....any plans for a script to work with 4.0.1b hacked to 6.2 via slices?


----------



## Gunnyman

do you mean a script that will slice from 4.01b to 6.2 for you?


----------



## rbautch

If you already hacked it with slices, then just use the enhancement script in my signature. If you meant hacking from 4.01b to 6.2 with a new script, then no, there are no plans to do that (I doubt it's even possible). It's just a easy to start over and re-image the drive with the Zipper. If you want to save your recordings, extract or MRV them to another Tivo (which can be had for $35). If you want to preserve your season passes, make a backup using TWP, and then restore them after you install 6.2.


----------



## stevecon

Gunnyman said:


> steve, at this time the problem with wireless G is Linux.
> There are only a handfull of wireless G adapater chipsets with Linux drivers.
> Those drivers have yet to be incorporated into any TiVo software besides 7.x and users are reporting not much faster than B speeds.
> Now onto Wireless on 6.2. 6.2 software does not have the configuration screens that allow you to enter SSID and encryption keys.


Hey Gun - thanks for the info. I guess I'll have to try it. I suppose when drivers are available for G series wireless adapters, I'll be able to telnet them in - right?

Wireless bridges.. hmm is that an AP - or something else?

Thanks!


----------



## stevecon

rbautch said:


> There is a list of compatible wireless adapters on the Tivo website. Only the 802.11b adapters will work with 6.2, or you can use a wired adapter with a wireless bridge as described in many posts on TCF. On the left side of the Zipper website, there's a link to instructions on setting up wireless on 6.2 with a wireless usb adapter. The catch is that you need a serial cable or wired adapter initially to run the script that sets up wireless. A future version of the Zipper may change that. The 802.11b adapters work fine for me as far as speed. I can initiate a trasfer from one Tivo to another, and begin watching it immediately. By the time the first commercials roll around, I've built up enough buffer to skip through them. I use an MA111 and WUSB11.


Thanks - good info to know. I'm gonna have to check this out myself - soon.


----------



## Gunnyman

stevecon said:


> Hey Gun - thanks for the info. I guess I'll have to try it. I suppose when drivers are available for G series wireless adapters, I'll be able to telnet them in - right?
> 
> Wireless bridges.. hmm is that an AP - or something else?
> 
> Thanks!


A Bridge connects wireless networks togther while a WAP extends a network.
I'm sure there are more technical explanations out there, but I'm not a network geek


----------



## fonzarelli

Gunnyman said:


> your ps output looks normal.
> What's going on when tivo reboots?
> Restarting Tivowebplus can trigger a reboot.


sorry, I missed the question. The last reboot occurred while I was sleeping. It crashed about 8 hours before that while I was watching a recorded show. I think rbautch is on to something with the HD. I'll try another drive tonight. Thanks for the help and all the work you guys have done on this.


----------



## Sleeper

It has been a while since I peered into the Tivo Hacking Forums.

I am glad to see that someone is following in my footsteps. I am certain that some will trash you guys for becoming "Glory Whores" when your only intention is to HELP others easily hack their Tivos. For this you are to be commended.

The Knoppix-Lite ISO that I created could be used as an alternate to the PTV disk. It has a very small footprint, LBA48 Tivo compiled kernel and many of the Series 2 tools. You could also automate you script to start as I did with TivoScripts. If you search around you should be able to find a download site for it.

Regards,


Sleeper


----------



## Gunnyman

Thanks Sleeper!
Your ISO was certainly our inspiration.


----------



## rbautch

Thank you Sleeper! High praise indeed coming from a legend like yourself.


----------



## bnm81002

hey guys,
is there anyway that you can shrink the webpage? it's hard to print it out, the edges are cut off(portrait version) and the first page is scrambled(landscape version) thanks guys


----------



## rbautch

I assume you are talking about printing the instructions. A very good idea...I'd add a downloadable Word or text file you can print.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> I assume you are talking about printing the instructions. A very good idea...I'd add a downloadable Word or text file you can print.


oops, yes that's what I was referring to, sorry bout that, thanks
you guys did a tremendous job with the Zipper


----------



## luken8628

ok i just used the zipper to hack my directivo, it was very easy to use, however i have a few questions. When i reinstalled the new hdd after using the zipper. tivo prompted me with an error 51. What can i do to solve this. and next when i bought the instantcake cd i bought the one meant for my hughes directivo like the zipper guide said, but after applying the zipper to the hdd i dont see any network settings to be able connect the tivo to my network for ftp, telenet etc. was i supposed to buy an image for a standalone s2 tivo in order to apply this hack on a directivo?


----------



## summerall

I need some help...

I connect cdrom as hda and harddrive as hdc.

Insert PTV boot cd and boot from it.

> Please press "F1-F6" for more instructions blah blah or hit <enter> to boot.

I press ENTER

> Please hit <enter> to continue!

I press ENTER again

>PTVupgrade/#

I assume is this the scary looking prompt and so replace cd's with the Tools cd and I type:

mount /dev/hda/cdrom

Then I press ENTER

>mount: can't find /dev/hda/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

Help what am I doing wrong???


----------



## luken8628

mount /dev/hda/cdrom 

Then I press ENTER

>mount: can't find /dev/hda/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab


you need a space in there it should read:
mount /dev/hda /cdrom


----------



## Gunnyman

luken8628 said:


> ok i just used the zipper to hack my directivo, it was very easy to use, however i have a few questions. When i reinstalled the new hdd after using the zipper. tivo prompted me with an error 51. What can i do to solve this. and next when i bought the instantcake cd i bought the one meant for my hughes directivo like the zipper guide said, but after applying the zipper to the hdd i dont see any network settings to be able connect the tivo to my network for ftp, telenet etc. was i supposed to buy an image for a standalone s2 tivo in order to apply this hack on a directivo?


to get rid of error 51, telnet in and run 51killer.tcl
as for your 2nd question, there aren't any network setup screens in 6.2
BUT, the excellent tivoweb install included in the Zipper has the netconfig module built in.
Just make sure you are running DHCP.


----------



## luken8628

alright, so in order to telnet to my tivo i have to find the ip from the router.


----------



## Gunnyman

correct
your router should have a dhcp table in there someplace


----------



## summerall

gunny -

I've hacked my drive but before I put it in my tivo should the jumper be set to anything in particular?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

luken8628 said:


> ok i just used the zipper to hack my directivo, it was very easy to use, however i have a few questions. When i reinstalled the new hdd after using the zipper. tivo prompted me with an error 51. What can i do to solve this. and next when i bought the instantcake cd i bought the one meant for my hughes directivo like the zipper guide said, but after applying the zipper to the hdd i dont see any network settings to be able connect the tivo to my network for ftp, telenet etc. was i supposed to buy an image for a standalone s2 tivo in order to apply this hack on a directivo?


When you ran tweak.sh, it should have said: "No network parameters found in MFS. Do you want to enter them now? "
This is the place to enter the IP address of your Tivo and router. Or, you can use TWP after the fact.


----------



## Gunnyman

summerall said:


> gunny -
> 
> I've hacked my drive but before I put it in my tivo should the jumper be set to anything in particular?
> 
> Thanks


Set it as master. It should work fine


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> 6.2 software does not have the configuration screens that allow you to enter (wireless) SSID and encryption keys. You CAN use wireless B on 6.2 but you have to configure it in Tivoweb using a wired adapter 1st.


 You cannot set wireless params from scratch using TWP/wired adapter. What DOES work is the wireless script in my signature. After you set up wireless params with the script, you can modify them in TWP.


----------



## Gunnyman

thanks rbautch I had forgotten that


----------



## redplanet

weird question:

I bought a dsr7000 from someone but I am a dish subscriber. thought to buy dsr7000 so that I can play with it.

que: 
1. can I input the dsr7000 from dish receiver via s-video or composite and record the events. ofcourse after hacking. 
2. also, can I schedule to record future events for 10-15 hours. I beleive dsr will let me record ~30hrs with 40g.
3. If 1 and 2 is good can I output the recorded to some media for permanent save.

Please, help the needy.

-mars


----------



## Gunnyman

nope 
a Directv Tivo will ONLY work with DTV.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> I assume you are talking about printing the instructions. A very good idea...I'd add a downloadable Word or text file you can print.


by tomorrow this would be done? very anxious to get started in hacking my unit


----------



## redplanet

thanks much.

So, what would be the best use of this unit for me? I guess I can still hack it to get the kick out of it.

-mars


----------



## JediKnight2

DANG...right after I bought the PTVNet CD, PTV Boot...I even ended up buying the InstantCake CD JUST TO MAKE SURE I always had a virgin 6.2 install...One ? about InstantCake if anyone knows...is there any difference between the DSR7000 and DSR704 version of InstantCake...those are the two Phillips DVR's I have..

I am going to hack my 7000 after I get the 704 up and running and will try the Zipper method on this one just to see the difference...

THANKS for the hard work..!!


----------



## luken8628

ok, i never got to the step to run tweak.sh because im not sure how to telnet to my tivo without wireless network. Do i have to directly wire it to my computer in order to run this script?


----------



## Redux

Gunnyman said:


> Set it as master. It should work fine


Yes.

Some drives have a setting for master with and without slave, also a cable select. Every new Tivo drive I have ever seen comes set for cable select.

My preference is not to use the cable select, just straight master ("single without slave" if that's an option), based on purely anecdotal experience, but with hundreds of drives.

BTW you'e been nominated for the JJBliss "NOT blessed by any means" Guide award. Quite an honor, congrats!


----------



## Gunnyman

luken8628 said:


> ok, i never got to the step to run tweak.sh because im not sure how to telnet to my tivo without wireless network. Do i have to directly wire it to my computer in order to run this script?


wired network usb/ethernet adapter into a router.


----------



## Gunnyman

Redux said:


> Yes.
> 
> Some drives have a setting for master with and without slave, also a cable select. Every new Tivo drive I have ever seen comes set for cable select.
> 
> My preference is not to use the cable select, just straight master ("single without slave" if that's an option), based on purely anecdotal experience, but with hundreds of drives.
> 
> BTW you'e been nominated for the JJBliss "NOT blessed by any means" Guide award. Quite an honor, congrats!


Hmm
I've not seen any mentionof us on DDB yet.
Hope it stays that way.


----------



## rbautch

JediKnight2 said:


> DANG...right after I bought the PTVNet CD, PTV Boot...I even ended up buying the InstantCake CD JUST TO MAKE SURE I always had a virgin 6.2 install...One ? about InstantCake if anyone knows...is there any difference between the DSR7000 and DSR704 version of InstantCake...those are the two Phillips DVR's I have..
> 
> I am going to hack my 7000 after I get the 704 up and running and will try the Zipper method on this one just to see the difference...
> 
> THANKS for the hard work..!!


There are differences between the different flavors of Instantcake and 6.2 software images. They are pretty subtle, and you shouldn't have any trouble using them interchangeably.


----------



## F1 Fan

ok im back and succesfull it work great This Zipper script helped alot and even though it made things easy for us newbies its still help me understand what i was doing :up: This is great :up:Thank you

ok i pull the 120GB hd of the tivo and put it away,i then grabbed an 160GB hd follow the Zipper instruction and was able to load 6.2 image,3.1.5kernel, and all the hacks,my system info screen says account in good standing,but is asking me to make a call so i can use the DVR options,any idea what should i do?be easy on me im a newbie


Thanks


----------



## rbautch

See post 112.


----------



## F1 Fan

Thanks,I whent there Im not running SP2 so i guess i cant telnet,i connected a usb/ethernet adapter but no sign of life,

BTW thanks for the quick responce


----------



## rbautch

Did you connect your Tivo to your router? Check the router to see the IP address that was assigned to your Tivo? I added more information on network setup to the Zipper instructions just now. Have a look at the last few steps.


----------



## rbautch

There is now a printable set of instructions included on the tools disk download.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> There is now a printable set of instructions included on the tools disk download.


this is EXCELLENT, just wondering why you couldn't adjust the Zipper website itself to be printable? great job as always, thank you :up:


----------



## F1 Fan

rbautch said:


> Did you connect your Tivo to your router? Check the router to see the IP address that was assigned to your Tivo? I added more information on network setup to the Zipper instructions just now. Have a look at the last few steps.


wow got eveything connected whent to my DHCP table found my ip,executed the script and picked my choices and done now i whent to your sig for the wireless script and im a litle confused about installing it,would you mind telling me which way you recommend,im still connected to the tivo through the usb/ethernet adapter,should i run the sh net-launch.sh or go straight to tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl command?I also have a NetGear WG111 wireless adapter if that helps(with the right serial #)

BTW this is awsome i got everything in   

Thank You :up:


----------



## rbautch

F1 Fan said:


> wow got eveything connected whent to my DHCP table found my ip,executed the script and picked my choices and done now i whent to your sig for the wireless script and im a litle confused about installing it,would you mind telling me which way you recommend,im still connected to the tivo through the usb/ethernet adapter,should i run the sh net-launch.sh or this tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl command?I also have a NetGear WG111 wireless adapter if that helps(with the right serial #)
> 
> BTW this is awsome i got everything in
> 
> Thank You :up:


Tivosh setSSIDweb.tcl would be appropriate if you already set your static IP parmaters with the tweak script. However your WG111 is not compatible with 6.2. Read this and this .


----------



## F1 Fan

ok,I also have the Lynksys game adapter the WGA54G can i use this one with this script?
BTW i whent with DHCP not static,is that ok?


Thanks


----------



## F1 Fan

ok i did it,Im using the WGA54G wireless adapter with 802.11g and its working great.Want to thank you guys for all you help specially rbautch and Gunnyman you guys are great fast answers and give us the rookie a chance to do this.

Thanks guys


----------



## stevecon

Do I need a version specific "Instantcake" for each model Directivo I have? It looks like I have to choose the model Tivo I am hacking on the purchase page, is this right?? 

I guess the *larger* question is: Are there any files/drivers/apps/etc that I have to get that *is* Tivo model specific?

If I read this right, I can use the original drive in my Tivo (saving the cost of purchasing a new drive) w/o worry *if* I have an "InstantCake" disk - right? 

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

steve, I always recomend getting a new HD to anyone hacking a TiVo.
Put the old one in a drawer in case you need it.
But yes, you can instantcake back to a factory drive as long as you are using the instantcake specific to your DTivo model.
As for what the differences are between instantcakes, they are subtle, but mostly the different installs are available based on factory HD sizes, for instance a DVR80 image will not fit on a DVR40 unit. The other error you will run into is what is known as a 51 error, basically the unit notices it is running the wrong software. 51killer.tcl in /busybox fixes that problem.


----------



## JediKnight2

NOT that Im picky...cause you guys are AWESOME for doing this...but...one typo

cd/
should be
cd /


----------



## luken8628

Gunnyman said:


> wired network usb/ethernet adapter into a router.


Thanks will try tonight and let you know status


----------



## willardcpa

Redux said:


> Yes.
> 
> Some drives have a setting for master with and without slave, also a cable select. Every new Tivo drive I have ever seen comes set for cable select.
> 
> My preference is not to use the cable select, just straight master ("single without slave" if that's an option), based on purely anecdotal experience, but with hundreds of drives.
> 
> BTW you'e been nominated for the JJBliss "NOT blessed by any means" Guide award. Quite an honor, congrats!


Yeah, but Gunny and Russ won't be at "Legend Level" until the Guide gets "deprecated"


----------



## Gunnyman

Sleeper has weighed in here and that's all the validation I need


----------



## fonzarelli

The new drive is up, no crashes in 12 hours. Thanks yet again!


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> There is now a printable set of instructions included on the tools disk download.


Looks great, but Gunny's favorite screenshot isn't in it. You Guys ROCK. I truly wish that the folks over at the other forum were as NooB freindly as you guys are. Thanks alot for all the help. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

Fonzie! YAY! Now go jump a shark or something 
JW, We aim to please!


----------



## tsunami

In my humble opinion, the greatest thing about "The Zipper" is the peace of mind of knowing you are never more than a drive to Best Buy away, and about 5 mins of answering Y or N to a restored TiVO.
Ganted, if your hard drive crashes, you do lose programs, but you will be back recording before Gunnyman can scold you for editing rc.sysint.author in Windows notepad.
Thanks guys, great job.


----------



## JediKnight2

Because we all know "editing rc.sysint.author in Windows notepad" = NO WORKEY!!  I might have to sit down after my DTivo is done and come up with a NO WORKEY FAQ!


----------



## c0met

Great post guys.....and great work also; you two deserve a lot of credit...
i just have one question....after i zippered my 250 gb drive and installed it in the tivo and it goes thru the guided setup...it then goes to channel 201 (the info channel) and then i change it to another channel....it says "you have inserted the wrong access card " and gives me the card no. and it is the same card that i have ...i only have one......i didnt telnet into it yet, i stopped after that and wondered what was the problem....any ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman

c0met,
try calling 1800 directv and when it asks if you have a 3 digit code on your screen punch in 711.
this will send an automated re-authorization to your Tivo.
Do you have access to your "Now Playing" list?
if not, telnet in and run 51killer.tcl and reboot the unit.


----------



## mikehome

Great Job Guys!!!!!!!! Just finished running zipper and enhancements on my Tivo! It went flawless. My Hard wired USB adapter works great. I luv my Tivo again.


Seriously. Thanks again! :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

way to go mike


----------



## rbautch

c0met said:


> ....after i *zippered *my 250 gb drive and installed it in the tivo...


Now I know it's a success. We have the first use of "Zipper" as a verb.


----------



## Gunnyman

thhus it begins


----------



## rbautch

JediKnight2 said:


> NOT that Im picky...cause you guys are AWESOME for doing this...but...one typo
> 
> cd/
> should be
> cd /


Good catch. Fixed.


----------



## mikehome

After getting zipper and enhancements done.... I connected to Web plus and noticed that cron scheduler isn't running. Does it need to be? Don't recall it asking if I wanted it running but just to install

TY


----------



## luken8628

how do i get this usb ethernet thing to work, i plugged it in and hooked up the wires but the tivo isnt getting an ip assigned.

EDIT:
Nevermind i just was doing some searching and found out that the linksys adapter i bought is incompatable, just my luck right lol. Well now im off to circuit city to buy a different one.


----------



## rbautch

luken8628 said:


> how do i get this usb ethernet thing to work, i plugged it in and hooked up the wires but the tivo isnt getting an ip assigned.
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind i just was doing some searching and found out that the linksys adapter i bought is incompatable, just my luck right lol. Well now im off to circuit city to buy a different one.


I doubt Circuit City has a compatible 802.11b adapter. You may need an older model, best obtained from Ebay. Check out the links in post 137 for more info.


----------



## rbautch

mikehome said:


> After getting zipper and enhancements done.... I connected to Web plus and noticed that cron scheduler isn't running. Does it need to be? Don't recall it asking if I wanted it running but just to install
> 
> TY


Cron is probably running, but perhaps Hackman didn't pick it up. Type "ps" at bash, and look toward the bottom to see if "crond" is one of the processes that are currently running. You could also open the logs that are in /var/spool/cron/cronlogs to see if cron is working. There is more info on cron in the Enhancement script thread. There is also information on getting Hackman to find your hacks in the Hackman thread.


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> I doubt Circuit City has a compatible 802.11b adapter. You may need an older model, best obtained from Ebay. Check out the links in post 137 for more info.


I highly recomend the Netgear FA120
nice USB / ethernet adapter


----------



## bnm81002

luken8628 said:


> how do i get this usb ethernet thing to work, i plugged it in and hooked up the wires but the tivo isnt getting an ip assigned.
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind i just was doing some searching and found out that the linksys adapter i bought is incompatable, just my luck right lol. Well now im off to circuit city to buy a different one.


find one that has an orange and white CD icon on the side of the box, which means it is version 1, no CD icon means version 2(these doesn't work with the Tivo and DTivo units)


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> I highly recomend the Netgear FA120
> nice USB / ethernet adapter


My bad. I got wireless on the brain.


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> find one that has an orange and white CD icon on the side of the box, which means it is version 1, no CD icon means version 2(these doesn't work with the Tivo and DTivo units)


Actually, the Enhancement script's USB 2.0 driver installation adds support for the version 2 adapter. Problem is you can't connect to run the script, unless you buy a serial cable and run it from serial bash.


----------



## JediKnight2

I bought the FA120 for wired work, but you can find Linksys WIRELESS wusb11 versions 2.6 and 2.8 on ebay, if you are patient, for about 20 bucks plus shipping...


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Actually, the Enhancement script's USB 2.0 driver installation adds support for the version 2 adapter. Problem is you can't connect to run the script, unless you buy a serial cable and run it from serial bash.


that was just a heads up for people to know which version is which, there was a HUGE problem determining the 2 versions till "TivoPony" explained the difference
but I didn't know that a serial cable was needed to run the Version 2 adapter, thought once "Jamie" updated the 2.0 driver to include V.2 that is be ok to use, thanks for the info.


----------



## Gunnyman

well ya need the serial cable because until you LOAD the driver, you can't use the Linksys adapter,
dang vicious circles 
The 2.0 drivers don't get installed until the enhancement script is run


----------



## tivoenthused

Gunny,

This is so awesome -- can't wait to try. One question: In reference to setting network parameters in the Zipper guide, can you comment on the benfits of setting static IPs for the units vs DHCP? If I choose static IPs, will I need to disable DHCP on my router?

Also, can you explain (or point me to where) if I want to continue to use DHCP, how I go into the Netconfig module of Tivowebplus and set it to DHCP after I'm finished running the scripts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## goony

rbautch said:


> I assume you are talking about printing the instructions. A very good idea...I'd add a downloadable Word or text file you can print.


Please, include a PDF instead of a Word .doc file (that way you control the source code of the doc) - you can make PDFs for free by using http://www.pdf995.com/

Goony


----------



## goony

Gunnyman said:


> I highly recomend the Netgear FA120
> nice USB / ethernet adapter


Yea, if you need a _wired USB adapter_ that one has been working great for me too.


----------



## goony

tivoenthused said:


> One question: In reference to setting network parameters in the Zipper guide, can you comment on the benfits of setting static IPs for the units vs DHCP? If I choose static IPs, will I need to disable DHCP on my router?


Static IP means that your Tivo box will always have the same address and will never change... thus, when you access it with your web browser you know the address it will be at. If you have a static IP address set in your Tivo it will never ask for an address via DHCP. You can leave DHCP enabled on your router so other devices (like PCs or networked game boxes) can get an IP address if they need one.

DHCP permits the automatic assignment of an IP address for a device that doesn't have a static one. If your Tivo (or PC) doesn't have an IP address it will make a request on the local network and (usually) your router acting as a DHCP server will hand out an address beginning at some starting point, e.g. 192.168.0.100. The next DHCP address that would be handed out would be 192.168.0.101.

Nothing wrong with DHCP, except that if your Tivo were off the network for a while (say a few days) and then was re-connected there is no guarantee that your router would hand out the Tivo's original IP address again (maybe it gave the old Tivo address out to a new PC or Playstation on your home net)... if it gave out a different one than what was used before then you'd have to figure out what the new IP address the Tivo was using.


----------



## Redux

In another lifetime I was one of the so-called Sleeper "fanboys", so my compliments to you guys have to be taken in the context of a populist rather than as one of the guardian priesthood of the sacred secrets.

You are real educators, tutors, and your process will teach much to many who would otherwise not be able to get a handle on the subject matter. An awful lot of people who get their start from guides/scripts like this become technically proficient developers/educators in their own right. You will be the spark for arousing curiosity and creativity, particularly among some kids, that may go far beyond the specific subject matter of the Tivo. But be warned that some of these same people may turn on you once they've gone beyond the introductory stage and decided to join the priesthood.

In any case there is one thing that bothers me about nearly all the approaches to manually upgrading DTivos to 6.2. There are subtle differences in the 6.2 OS, not only among Tivo make/model numbers, but among Tivo service number versions _within_ a specific make/model #.

I've not been able to pin down anything specific in the code, but among the many of my own DTivos and those I help friends out with there are differences in performance and dependability that I can't otherwise account for, and am beginning to suspect result from these subtleties.

I am coming to the view that the only safe 6.2 image for a particular DTivo is one that has been updated by Tivo. I'm suggesting, to those who can do it, to obtain an image not only specific to their DTivo but specific to the service number. One way is to install an earlier (valid) OS and wait for the receiver to update naturally, then start with that. Another is to beg for a very specific image.

Your whole process would remain intact for those heeding my suspicion, they would just be very careful as to the image going in.

As I say, this is just a suspicion, I'd be interested in your view.


----------



## stevecon

JediKnight2 said:


> I bought the FA120 for wired work, but you can find Linksys WIRELESS wusb11 versions 2.6 and 2.8 on ebay, if you are patient, for about 20 bucks plus shipping...


Brand NEW Linky WUSB11 from Amazon.com $9.99 after rebate & free shipping. Expires 10/24/05

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00005AW1H/104-0331040-6325576


----------



## Gunnyman

tivoenthused said:


> Gunny,
> 
> This is so awesome -- can't wait to try. One question: In reference to setting network parameters in the Zipper guide, can you comment on the benfits of setting static IPs for the units vs DHCP? If I choose static IPs, will I need to disable DHCP on my router?
> 
> Also, can you explain (or point me to where) if I want to continue to use DHCP, how I go into the Netconfig module of Tivowebplus and set it to DHCP after I'm finished running the scripts?
> 
> Thanks in advance


DHCP is enabled by deault
The only benefit to static, is always knowing where your tivo is.


----------



## Gunnyman

Redux said:


> In another lifetime I was one of the so-called Sleeper "fanboys", so my compliments to you guys have to be taken in the context of a populist rather than as one of the guardian priesthood of the sacred secrets.
> 
> You are real educators, tutors, and your process will teach much to many who would otherwise not be able to get a handle on the subject matter. An awful lot of people who get their start from guides/scripts like this become technically proficient developers/educators in their own right. You will be the spark for arousing curiosity and creativity, particularly among some kids, that may go far beyond the specific subject matter of the Tivo. But be warned that some of these same people may turn on you once they've gone beyond the introductory stage and decided to join the priesthood.
> 
> In any case there is one thing that bothers me about nearly all the approaches to manually upgrading DTivos to 6.2. There are subtle differences in the 6.2 OS, not only among Tivo make/model numbers, but among Tivo service number versions _within_ a specific make/model #.
> 
> I've not been able to pin down anything specific in the code, but among the many of my own DTivos and those I help friends out with there are differences in performance and dependability that I can't otherwise account for, and am beginning to suspect result from these subtleties.
> 
> I am coming to the view that the only safe 6.2 image for a particular DTivo is one that has been updated by Tivo. I'm suggesting, to those who can do it, to obtain an image not only specific to their DTivo but specific to the service number. One way is to install an earlier (valid) OS and wait for the receiver to update naturally, then start with that. Another is to beg for a very specific image.
> 
> Your whole process would remain intact for those heeding my suspicion, they would just be very careful as to the image going in.
> 
> As I say, this is just a suspicion, I'd be interested in your view.


From what Lou at PTV Upgrade has told us, Instantcake images ARE model specific thus TSN specific since the last 3 digits if the TSN indiicate Tivo Model.
Thanks for the words of praise and the concern though, and you are correct, the BEST way to get this done is if your unit already has 6.2 on it MOST people have 6.2 now. The other thing that everyone should do, is use a different hard drive and put the factory drive away someplace in case of failure.


----------



## JediKnight2

> Brand NEW Linky WUSB11 from Amazon.com $9.99 after rebate & free shipping. Expires 10/24/05


AHH, but the new version of wusb11 is v.4.0 and in the great words of the wise one...version 4.0 no workey...


----------



## Gunnyman

I don't recall saying that 
I do know that the Linksys USB200M 2.0 no worky (note there is no "e" in worky)


----------



## stevecon

JediKnight2 said:


> AHH, but the new version of wusb11 is v.4.0 and in the great words of the wise one...version 4.0 no workey...


Damn, I knew it was too good to be true. I didn't see anything about the version specifics. Bummer.

The list on Tivo.com - show adapters that work in up to version 7.x. Is the 7.x Tivo greater than the 6.2 Dtivo? I ask because on this page there is no mention of the FA120, which is reported here as working. Also, nowhere on that same page is the WUSB11!

I guess I'm confused as to what adapters work & don't. I guess the directions to the Tivo.com site list of adapters is wrong.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> From what Lou at PTV Upgrade has told us, Instantcake images ARE model specific thus TSN specific since the last 3 digits if the TSN indiicate Tivo Model.
> Thanks for the words of praise and the concern though, and you are correct, the BEST way to get this done is if your unit already has 6.2 on it MOST people have 6.2 now. The other thing that everyone should do, is use a different hard drive and put the factory drive away someplace in case of failure.


I don't think there is any difference between the images you get from Instantcake and the software downloaded directlly from Tivo. PTVupgrade knows the exact differences between model/service numbers and has tailored thier product accordingly. I highly doubt any random anomolous behavior can be attributed to having an Instancake image versus a download from Tivo. An image gotten from Emule is another matter. On the other hand, I personally have been using an image that's not meant for my Tivo for 6 months with no ill effects.


----------



## mikehome

As always.. thanks for the help. I had always wanted to hack my tivo, but never wanted to go through all the trouble with some of the linux scripting out there. Just didnt trust it I suppose.Zipper made it SOOOOOO painless. Ok.... enough of the brown nosing  

1. Anyone verify that the Linksys USB111 wireless adapter works (I have 2.6)

2. Can you play the recordings from your PC, and what is the process. I seen in WebPlus viA hackman, that there was a mplayer service that you can run. Does that have anything to do with it? Maybe you could give me the steps to get this going? Thanks!

PS.. I just bought another Dtivo on ebay so I could use MRV. Sick huh


----------



## Gunnyman

mike, we can't talk about extarcion here sorry.


----------



## JediKnight2

Here you go http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2184.htm? notice v.4 has both thumbs down...meaning no worky...sorry Gunny...

I am going to try to get the wusb11 tested this afternoon....I have one that is version 2.6 and one that is 2.8...both have dual thumbs up from Tivo...


----------



## mikehome

Wasnt't taling about extraction I didnt think. I thought maybe you could play the recordings thorugh the network on Windows media player vs playing them on directly on tivo. Maybe its still consifered extraction?


----------



## Nugent

Followed the very well-written instructions, and everything worked perfectly up to the point of telnetting into the dtivo to run the enhancement script. Then I had a "d'oh!" moment when I realised that a wireless connection would not work. Maybe you want to add a note to "Before You Begin".

I have been happily running 4.0.1b up to now, always with a wireless usb connection. I don't have a usb-ethernet adaptor. So I guess I'll have to try to make up a cable and try a serial connection for the first time. A bit of a PITA.

Anyway, I want to add my vote of appreciation to Gunnyman and rbautch. I also firmly believe that DTV and TiVo both benefit from the availability of these enhancements.

Gunnyman, we are both in Greenville. Please PM me and I'll buy you lunch.


----------



## ttodd1

mikehome said:


> Wasnt't taling about extraction I didnt think. I thought maybe you could play the recordings thorugh the network on Windows media player vs playing them on directly on tivo. Maybe its still consifered extraction?


Any talk of playing files from a Tivo on anything/anyway other than on a Tivo is considered extraction.


----------



## mikehome

Gotcha......


----------



## Gunnyman

Nugent said:


> Followed the very well-written instructions, and everything worked perfectly up to the point of telnetting into the dtivo to run the enhancement script. Then I had a "d'oh!" moment when I realised that a wireless connection would not work. Maybe you want to add a note to "Before You Begin".
> 
> I have been happily running 4.0.1b up to now, always with a wireless usb connection. I don't have a usb-ethernet adaptor. So I guess I'll have to try to make up a cable and try a serial connection for the first time. A bit of a PITA.
> 
> Anyway, I want to add my vote of appreciation to Gunnyman and rbautch. I also firmly believe that DTV and TiVo both benefit from the availability of these enhancements.
> 
> Gunnyman, we are both in Greenville. Please PM me and I'll buy you lunch.


Good point about the before you begin there Nugent.
Sending PM now
PS I like BBQ


----------



## JediKnight2

New 704 is just finishing its call ins and then its...hack'n time. The nice lady at DTV even let me resub a unsubbed card from the customer that unsubbed it and sold it to me....HEHEHEHehe which means that I atleast have one other card that is nice and tied to my name as well as another that was reported missing..IT WAS, about a month after DTV called me and sent out another one my neighbor came over with it..apperently his daughter checked the mail one day and it ended up under the couch......I will call and cancel the receiver its replacing later....Crossin fingers...


----------



## dsmturbo

Okay, I done finished "Zippering" the 1st Zippered Tivo, and I just want to say ... Awesome guys...

Where do I send paypal donation? Comeon, you need to accept more then just a Group Hug!! Maybe a donation to your favorite Charity or something.

I must admit, using the Unguide and rbautch's script took me a Heck of alot longer then the Zipper method did. A big thanks to BTUx9 as well for assistance.

I love this place, it is Noob friendly


----------



## dsmturbo

Forgot, when can we expect the Zipper V2 for HR10-250 ?? Please


----------



## mikehome

Anychance someone can help me get cron to start automatically. For some reason....mine is not. I did a PS and it wasnt running, so I started it up via the Web interface. I would like it automated but I'm linux stupid. IF chron isnt running, then I suppose the reboots wouldnt work either. Wonder if those hacks made it in. Should I rerun the tweak.sh?


----------



## rbautch

dsmturbo said:


> Okay, I done finished "Zippering" the 1st Zippered Tivo, and I just want to say ... Awesome guys...
> 
> Where do I send paypal donation? Comeon, you need to accept more then just a Group Hug!! Maybe a donation to your favorite Charity or something.
> 
> I must admit, using the Unguide and rbautch's script took me a Heck of alot longer then the Zipper method did. A big thanks to BTUx9 as well for assistance.
> 
> I love this place, it is Noob friendly


Since Sanderton was kind enough to allow me to use EndPad(Plus) in the next version of the Enhancement script, anyone who wants to show their appreciation can make a donation to the very worthwhile charity referenced here. ...unless you live in SC, then you can buy some BBQ for Gunnyman.


----------



## rbautch

mikehome said:


> Anychance someone can help me get cron to start automatically. For some reason....mine is not. I did a PS and it wasnt running, so I started it up via the Web interface. I would like it automated but I'm linux stupid. IF chron isnt running, then I suppose the reboots wouldnt work either. Wonder if those hacks made it in. Should I rerun the tweak.sh?


Re-running the script won't help, unless you run the uninstall script first. Uninstall/reinstall takes about 5 minutes, and it's a very simple thing to try. Did you reboot after you ran the Enhancement script? Did you check the logs I mentioned before? (to check a log, open it with vi). You can also check the author file to see if the startup command for crond was appended as it should have been. You can also start crond manually with Hackman, or by navigating to the buysbox directory and typing "crond". There are more cron troubleshooting tips in the enhancement thread and elsewhere on TCF.


----------



## rbautch

dsmturbo said:


> Forgot, when can we expect the Zipper V2 for HR10-250 ?? Please


 Zipper v2 may add wireless support, but beyond that, who knows...By the way, I'm tweaking the Enhancement script already to accommodate the HR10-250.


----------



## JediKnight2

Up and running wirelessly with a Linksys wusb11 v2.8


----------



## Gunnyman

Keep the success stories coming guys!


----------



## bnm81002

goony said:


> Please, include a PDF instead of a Word .doc file (that way you control the source code of the doc) - you can make PDFs for free by using http://www.pdf995.com/
> 
> Goony


will you guys be doing this?


----------



## Gunnyman

I've sent it to Rbautch ball's in his court now


----------



## rbautch

Done.


----------



## rbautch

Anyone interested in testing a new Zipper feature, please PM me. You must have an image on your tools disk.


----------



## floppy_joe

Background:
I have a hacked dtivo hughes series 2 with 2 drives
Followed the 4.x Rid guide, learned more about linux then i ever cared to
worked great, has been for over a long time til I dared to go back to the forums and realized I could now do 6.2!
Although this time the guide (upgrading by slices) ruined everything.
Now I have 6.2 but lost networking (wireless), telnet and ftp, the best things.
I can get a bash by serial but cant seem to fix anything, whenever I try to run anything from Bash I get ugly errors ad reboots, so obviously something didnt go right. Which brings me here. The zipper sounds very simple.
Questions:
1. Can I just pull my hacked drive and follow your steps on it or format it and start blank? ( i still have the original in storage)
2. Will I still be able to have the 2nd larger drive installed with it
3. Now the real ignorance is showing, what about things like killhdinitrd and installSw.itcl, does zipper take care of all that?
4. Noticed in posts that wireless work with zipper, is there a way to set it up afterward maybe from serial?

Thank you, 
its guys like me that annoy the hell out of you, but its guys like you that piss off my wife by leading me down paths I shouldnt go.

floppy_joe


----------



## Gunnyman

1) yes you can but be aware the best way to procede, is to use instantcake with both drives connected to your PC before you run the Zipper script you will of course lose shows.
2) see item 1
3) Zipper does do a killhdinitrd kernel for you.
4) I need Rbautch to clarify, but I don't think you can get wireless configured unless you connect first with a wired adapter.


----------



## mikehome

Hi all.....yes its me again. I got stupid last night and deleted the wrong file while I was FTP'd into my Tivo. Well.. long story short... My tivo wouldnt finish powering up and a reboot.

I just put a fresh 6.2 image on it with instant cake.

*Question: * Do I need to hook it up for a few days to talk to DTV/Tivo (update guide + have and have at least 1 sucessfull connection) before I run Zipper and enhancements again or can I go ahead and put on Zipper + enhancements.

Thanks!

At least I'm getting some practice at hacking Tivo


----------



## Gunnyman

Mike
as long as you have your channels and access to your Now Playing list, you can Zipper.


----------



## rbautch

floppy_joe said:


> 4. Noticed in posts that wireless work with zipper, is there a way to set it up afterward maybe from serial?


 Yes, check the script in my signature. You can set up wireless easily, but you need either with a wired adapter or a serial cable to run the script. I may eliminate this requirement in the future version of the Zipper.


----------



## JWThiers

To make things a bit easier down the road (ie next time you use this fantastic tool 6 months from now), include the PDF instructions on the CD that way you will always have them available when you use it. :up: 

Might be a good idea to include the PDF in the zip download.


----------



## JediKnight2

rbautch, Im game. I am going to zipper another drive this weekend if you need a guinea pig....

NOTE the only thing with wireless is that you have to pick a predefined WEP key and its only 64-bit....of course if you are running WEP someone could crack your 128-bit encryption just as easy...encryption and wireless protection only keep some out...if ANYONE wants in bad enough...they will find a way in..


----------



## dsmturbo

rbautch said:


> Since Sanderton was kind enough to allow me to use EndPad(Plus) in the next version of the Enhancement script, anyone who wants to show their appreciation can make a donation to the very worthwhile charity referenced here. ...unless you live in SC, then you can buy some BBQ for Gunnyman.


The donation page has expired, so I donated in memory here:

https://secureccs.ca/donations/donations.aspx?div=18&lang=en

:up: You guys are the best


----------



## dsmturbo

rbautch said:


> Zipper v2 may add wireless support, but beyond that, who knows...By the way, I'm tweaking the Enhancement script already to accommodate the HR10-250.


For real? Wicked rbautch...I can not wait. I assume that this may enable networking, fackcall etc for Hr10-250 as well as drive support (larger) :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rbautch

Actually the Enhancement script only works on a Tivo that's already been hacked to allow networking. It's packaged with the Zipper to run on the Tivo after the Zipper does it's thing on the PC to allow networking. HD support for the Zipper is not yet on the table.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Anyone interested in testing a new Zipper feature, please PM me. You must have an image on your tools disk.


so Russ,
what's this new Zipper feature, do tell us, I know it has to be good, since you're involved


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> so Russ,
> what's this new Zipper feature, do tell us, I know it has to be good, since you're involved


Can't say until I know it works!!


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Can't say until I know it works!!


I hope it doesn't require burning a "new" Tools Disk again


----------



## Dirac

I decided to start using an R/W.


----------



## mikehome

Can ya guys give me a little more help?

I bought another DTV Tivo fromm ebay so I could do MRV. Its a Samsung 40 hr. I hooked it up and it already has 6.2 on it. I tried to access "Now Playing" after waiting for the screen looking for a satelitte signal to time out ( dont have sateliite or phone line plugged to it) . It says it needs a test call before I can access "now playing". I know I need to be able to access "now playing" b4 I can use MRV

I also tried a 80 gig hd in it that was the original drive from my 80 hr Samsung That also has 6.2 on it, as well as recorded shows. I cant access "now playing" because it says a serious error has occured and a restart is needed. This is the same error you get when you put a fresh image from instant cake on a new drive. I assume this is because the HD has some data from a the other Samsung model. If i do a clear and delete on it.... I will have to do guided setup and it will definitely want to dial up before "now playing" is accessible

What is the best way to to proceed to use MRV on this Tivo. I need to put zipper and enhancements on one of the drives, but not sure how to proceed and which drive to use

Thanks in advace.


----------



## Gunnyman

just pick a drive
zipper it
run 51killer.tcl from bash to get rid of that serrious error has occured message
fakecall.tcl takes care of the need to call in stuff.


----------



## tivoenthused

HELP!
When I created my original Zipper disk, the file named tivotools.tar was somehow renamed to tivotools[1].tar. I didn't catch this until I tried to zipper the drive. The readout told me it was unable to find the tivotools.tar file/directory..... I still got the "success!" message, but I had a feeling somethings were missed because the zipper couldn't find the tivotools.tar.

I susbequently created a new disk with the correct file name, I attempted to go through the process again (insert the PTV disk, then the zipper disk), but got the following readout (see below). Am I good to go? If not, what do I do now? huge thanks from a Linux idiot.

Here's the readout from the 2nd attempt:
Copying tivotools to busybox...
mkdir: Cannot create directory '/tivo/busybox': File exists
Disabling firewall...
mv: unable to rename '/tivo/etc/netfilter-enable': No such file or directory
Copying author file...
Creating flag for enhancements script...
Copying hacks to tivo drive...
mkdir: Cannot create directory 'tivo/hacks': File exists
Copying hacked kernal to tivo drive...
VMLINUX_.GZ 40.4% -- replaced with VMLINUX_

1+1 records in
1+1 records out

Success! Your drive is now hacked. Install in your Tivo and boot.

ANY IDEAS?


----------



## mikehome

Thats some of the best news I heard today...... believe me...It was a rough day at work. This is a great place to hang. You guys sure come through quickly. Thanks a million! :up:


----------



## rbautch

Dirac said:


> I decided to start using an R/W.


I burned about 25 tools disks while testing the Zipper. Finally woke up and started using R/W. The problem was that I honestly believed each one would work, and would be the last one I would need.


----------



## rbautch

tivoenthused said:


> HELP!
> When I created my original Zipper disk, the file named tivotools.tar was somehow renamed to tivotools[1].tar. I didn't catch this until I tried to zipper the drive. The readout told me it was unable to find the tivotools.tar file/directory..... I still got the "success!" message, but I had a feeling somethings were missed because the zipper couldn't find the tivotools.tar.
> 
> I susbequently created a new disk with the correct file name, I attempted to go through the process again (insert the PTV disk, then the zipper disk), but got the following readout (see below). Am I good to go? If not, what do I do now? huge thanks from a Linux idiot.
> 
> Here's the readout from the 2nd attempt:
> Copying tivotools to busybox...
> mkdir: Cannot create directory '/tivo/busybox': File exists
> Disabling firewall...
> mv: unable to rename '/tivo/etc/netfilter-enable': No such file or directory
> Copying author file...
> Creating flag for enhancements script...
> Copying hacks to tivo drive...
> mkdir: Cannot create directory 'tivo/hacks': File exists
> Copying hacked kernal to tivo drive...
> VMLINUX_.GZ 40.4% -- replaced with VMLINUX_
> 
> 1+1 records in
> 1+1 records out
> 
> Success! Your drive is now hacked. Install in your Tivo and boot.
> 
> ANY IDEAS?


You are good to go. This is expected behavior if you run the zipper twice.


----------



## tivoenthused

Just booted up in the TiVo.... all is well.... whew!!!! Thanks again, I am about start on the 2nd box.

One final TWP question: How do I access TWP from outside my network? Is it possible if I have DHCP enabled?


----------



## rbautch

One secure method is to use a remote access service like www.logmein.com, or the remote access feature built in to Windows XP pro.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes 
I advise going into tivoweb.cfg and setting a username and password
after that it is as simple as going into your router and forwarding port 80 to the IP address of your tivo 
to access your Tivo from the internet, you use your IP address that gets provided to you by your ISP
to find it you can use whatismyip.com


----------



## Gunnyman

or do what rbautch suggests 
maybe we should take shifts Russ


----------



## gfr7

*WOW you guys rock !* if i had only waited one more day maybe it wouldn't have spent 6+ hours on my upgrade ( i did the hnsdl method ) altho some of that time was my fault , i didn't realise that my sir4040 was a rid unit and then there was the dl of the instacake and tools cds.(yes i went the (somewhat grey)legal way)
keep up the great work guys


----------



## ult4dr

Hi Guys,

Can you tell me if these instructions work for this unit? HR10-250

Thanks

Ult4dr


----------



## gsr

ult4dr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you tell me if these instructions work for this unit? HR10-250
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ult4dr


If you actually go to the zipper site, the answer to that question is in an underlined red font at the top of the web site.


----------



## rbautch

Nope.


----------



## mercurial

Glad I caught this since once my HR10-250 is upgraded, I'm starting on the SD Series 2's next week. Good work Gunnyman and rbautch! Will save me a bit of time and effor.


----------



## mikehome

All,

Thanks to everyones help, I got my subbed DTV Tivo hacked and my non subbed DTV Tivo (MRV Tivo) up and running. 1 is hardwired and the other is wireless. MRV is so awesome. I appreciate everyones help. Zipper and rbautch's enhancements script is awesome.

Just curious... Is there anyways to run my regular subbed DTV reciever through the unsubbed dtv tivo so I can watch TV and/or record on the tivo? I doubt it, but its worth to ask.


----------



## Gunnyman

no mike 
sorry


----------



## gfr7

IN the 6.2 upgrade is there any advantage besides the speed? 
As i said above i just finished my 4.01b upgrade. 

thankyou in advance


----------



## Gunnyman

no not really except for native support of large Hard Drives
If you are happy with 4.01b on your DTivo, theres not much reason to switch IMHO.
Just be aware that hack development on 4.01b will pretty much dry up soon.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> no not really except for native support of large Hard Drives
> If you are happy with 4.01b on your DTivo, theres not much reason to switch IMHO.
> Just be aware that hack development on 4.01b will pretty much dry up soon.


just curious, can rbautch's "scripts" be installed onto 4.01b or just 6.2 only? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

I do believe the enahncement script works on 4.01b


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> just curious, can rbautch's "scripts" be installed onto 4.01b or just 6.2 only? thanks


Any Series 2 Tivo. It's a little broken for the HR10-250, but that's about to change.


----------



## mercurial

rbautch said:


> Any Series 2 Tivo. It's a little broken for the HR10-250, but that's about to change.


And what, pray tell, will you be able to do with an HR10-250?


----------



## rbautch

The HR10-250 has 3.x software, which is older than the 6.x or 7.x versions that the script has been tested on to date. Files are in different places, network settings are stored differently, etc..., all of which I have begun to adjust the script for. I'm testing things out now with the help of MisterEd, and I should have a beta version ready soon. Anyone with an HR10-250 is welcome to help me test.

Note that we are talking about the Enhancement script, not the Zipper.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Note that we are talking about the Enhancement script, not the Zipper.


curious again, why can't "The Zipper" be installed onto this unit? thanks


----------



## rbautch

The process for hacking it is just different...different image, kernel, more tools need to be dowloaded to the tools disk. It can be done, but I just havent gotten around to looking at it seriously yet. I'm also skeptical about the demand for this hack, since DirecTV will be replacing this unit with a new mpeg-4 version, and swapping them out for free.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> The process for hacking it is just different...different image, kernel, more tools need to be dowloaded to the tools disk. It can be done, but I just havent gotten around to looking at it seriously yet. I'm also skeptical about the demand for this hack, since DirecTV will be replacing this unit with a new mpeg-4 version, and swapping them out for free.


That may be true, but I would love to extend the life of my HR10-250 for a few more years. If it had all the things on it that my Series 2 has I would keep it regardless of the free upgrade.
As it is, it sits sadly waiting for me to watch one or two HD shows a week while my SD TiVO works it's tail off recording stuff left and right.

Mike


----------



## mgmrick

I don't know how you guys do it . Answer all the questions here and private messages on top of that. Oh by the way rbautch yours is full.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## SteelersFan

I think this has been discussed before in another thread and I did a search but my eyes are now glazed over from reading this entire thread in one sitting...
1) If I had three subbed (and hacked) DTivos (for MRV) and then added and hacked a fourth w/o subbing it, could I still use that box to view prerecorded shows from the other three boxes? 
2) If this does work, are there any nags or other problems I would expect to encounter?


----------



## rbautch

1.Yes
2.No


----------



## SteelersFan

Thanks.
One more quick question:
I thought I read somewhere that if a box has two drives, only one (the original) needs to be pulled and hacked, true?


----------



## rbautch

True.


----------



## Gunnyman

mgmrick said:


> I don't know how you guys do it . Answer all the questions here and private messages on top of that. Oh by the way rbautch yours is full.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Caffeine


----------



## SteelersFan

Gunnyman said:


> I highly recomend the Netgear FA120
> nice USB / ethernet adapter


The picture of the FA120 looks like the USB cable portion is separate. Is it? Do you have to supply your own? The description of what it comes with does not have the cable listed.


----------



## Gunnyman

there were cables in BOTH of mine. It's detachable.


----------



## SteelersFan

Thanks to both Gunny and rbautch for the quick respones. I am this close (puts thumb and index finger closely together) to getting my three boxes hacked. Anyone know where I can find a new hackable unit to add to my collection?


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Thanks to both Gunny and rbautch for the quick respones. I am this close (puts thumb and index finger closely together) to getting my three boxes hacked. Anyone know where I can find a new hackable unit to add to my collection?


Weaknees.com sells refurbed driveless DSR7000's for $35. If you don't have an existing access card to use with it, buy one from them too.


----------



## summerall

I'm zippering now... 

I noticed that my locals aren't available yet. How long until they come back???

Also

My tivo is not displaying in my wrt54g config page - status / local network / dhcp clients table. I can however telnet right into the tivo using 192.168.1.101. Strange??? Anyone know why its not displaying in the dhcp table?


Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

my wrt54G sucks at displaying dhcp clients accurately
Locals can take up to 24 hrs to return or you can call 1-800 directv and use automated system saying you have a 711 messsage on your screen. That will re-authorize your locals automagically.


----------



## summerall

Zippering DONE!!!

Can you give me instruct me how to remove the 51 error? Step by step please I'm noob.


----------



## Gunnyman

last sentence on the page
but, just telnet to the tivo 
type 51killer.tcl
hit enter
reboot tivo


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Weaknees.com sells refurbed driveless DSR7000's for $35. If you don't have an existing access card to use with it, buy one from them too.


I was able to find a new unit (a Hughes DVR80) at Value Electronics. :up: As soon as it gets here I'll start "working on your Zipper" - haha.


----------



## JediKnight2

Question on after zipper install.

I did the clear and delete thing and lost my logos....I also did not install the USB 2.0 drivers which I now see work with the Linksys wusb11.

Should I just run the uninstall script and resinstall running the tweak.sh file again and reinstall it? Thinking that I should be able to do this wirelessly without pulling the unit back upstairs and hard wiring it again? Thoughts, additions, deletions...

rbaucht..check your PM's


----------



## rbautch

Yes, uninstall and then reinstall should do the trick.


----------



## eddyj

Well, my two HDVR2s were upgraded with no problems at all. Thanks to rbautch and Gunny. 

Getting my network configured with the bridges was nowhere near that easy, but thanks to Gunny, all is up and running nicely now.


----------



## summerall

What file do i update to password protect tivo web?

Also what are the commands to edit & save the file?


----------



## summerall

Tivoweb >> main menu >> net config

Should I have the DHCP checkbox selected if I have my Tivo is getting its IP address from DHCP via my router?


----------



## NYCguy

First of all i want to say Thank to everyone who made this possible.

The *Zipper* Couldn't be more easier 

I finnaly decided to do something to my tivo after applying Sleeper back in '04.

I started from scratch and followed every step listed.
Bought PTVupgrade's Instantcake CD and LBA48 Boot CD connected drive to PC and everything went perfect.

I then remember i didnt have my tivo networked at all so i was stock on doing the next step. After search my apartment form left to right i was able to find the TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable i bought back in '04 when i first started this hobby.

I was able to use Hyperterminal and complete the script. Connected the Tivo to the TV and everything seems to be in order.

I did notice a error when i tried to record a show. It said there was a hardware problem that i needed to correct before trying to record. I intructed me to restar the system to correct it but that didnt take.

I did a delete all and it was at that screen after i left to work so hopefully that would solve it. (i think that did it last time i saw that error)

Anyway now im looking forward to Networking my Tivo, i just need advice on the hardware to buy (It has to be wireless cause i have too many cables already)

Can anyone point me to the right direction on this?

BTW: I did this on the Hughe HDVR2.


----------



## JediKnight2

Linksys WUSB11 versions 2.6 or 2.8...EBAY...its all you need


----------



## summerall

NYCguy 

to get rid of the 51 hardware error you have to run

51killer.tcl

then reboot tivo. i had the same problem and this fixed the problem.

Look at post 256 from gunny man


----------



## rbautch

JediKnight2 said:


> Linksys WUSB11 versions 2.6 or 2.8...EBAY...its all you need


ver 3.0 works too. Check Tivos website for a full list of compatible adapters. Has to be 802.11b.


----------



## TomK

summerall said:


> Tivoweb >> main menu >> net config
> 
> Should I have the DHCP checkbox selected if I have my Tivo is getting its IP address from DHCP via my router?


I may be wrong but I think you shouldn't mess with this 'net config' in TivoWebPlus unless you want to give the TiVo a static address. If it works fine now via DHCP don't mess with it.


----------



## NYCguy

JediKnight2 said:


> Linksys WUSB11 versions 2.6 or 2.8...EBAY...its all you need


Thanks.. What about the router? can i go with any Wireless Router ?



summerall said:


> NYCguy
> 
> to get rid of the 51 hardware error you have to run
> 
> 51killer.tcl
> 
> then reboot tivo. i had the same problem and this fixed the problem.
> 
> Look at post 256 from gunny man


Thanks guys for making it so easy


----------



## JediKnight2

I havent experienced any wireless router problems and I have used both Linksys wireless and Netgear wireless routers...The only time you have to worry about compatibility is usually when you buy an AP or bridge...some manufacturers make those only compatible with their router hardware...


----------



## Gunnyman

eddyj said:


> Well, my two HDVR2s were upgraded with no problems at all. Thanks to rbautch and Gunny.
> 
> Getting my network configured with the bridges was nowhere near that easy, but thanks to Gunny, all is up and running nicely now.


YAY
I guess I don't have to drive to Miami tomorrow eh?


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Anyone interested in testing a new Zipper feature, please PM me. You must have an image on your tools disk.


ok Russ,
it 2 days ALREADY, any update on this


----------



## eddyj

Gunnyman said:


> YAY
> I guess I don't have to drive to Miami tomorrow eh?


Only if you want to experience Wilma first hand.


----------



## tcflint

Ok, so for a newbie....Once I sucessfully hacked my Dtivo with Zipper is there a place I can read about all the features and how to use them to get the most out of all the enhancments?


----------



## rbautch

Start with the Enhancements thread here . After that, just keep searching and reading.


----------



## NYCguy

> Originally Posted by summerall
> NYCguy
> 
> to get rid of the 51 hardware error you have to run
> 
> 51killer.tcl
> 
> then reboot tivo. i had the same problem and this fixed the problem.
> 
> Look at post 256 from gunny man


That did it. Next Step is networking :up:


----------



## bguild

Guys, Zipper is terrific! Thanks for the fantastic mods. I am enjoying Tivoweb for the first time and I love it.

One question: I ran 51killer because I was switching my old hard drive to a new unit and I was receiving Error 51. Yet, after running 51killer, I still cannot view my old programming. I guess I was under the mistaken impression that I would be able to view my old programming.

I guess this part of the Enhancement Script pretty much answers my question:

WARNING: Because the key generated for this nag is also used as part of the
encryption process for tystreams, any encrypted (scrambled) streams that you
currently have on the disk will be rendered useless!

Is there any way to recover the old programming? If not, what is the best way to erase it all? Is there anything quicker than just using the Tivo Erase function?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## bnm81002

bguild said:


> Is there any way to recover the old programming?


I was wondering about this as well, should I do a backup and restore using either hinsdale or weaknees guides according to "Note 1" then install "Zipper" then install "Enhancement Scripts" then I'll have my old recordings on the new drive with Zipper and E. Scripts? thanks


----------



## woods26

Thanks for the zipper it rox. I havent had a chance to try it yet but I love tools that make things a bit more simple. Lets us concentrate on other important stuff. So thanks and greatly appreciated.

So part of the process for doing this is by purchasing the LBA48 boot cd from PTVUpgrade. I did that, confirmation here

The following products are available for immediate electronic delivery:

Order#: 21120
Date: 10/23/2005

LBA48-401DD
PTVupgrade LBA48 4.01 with Enhancements
downloads ptvupgrade com download.php?sc=PTV&id=

I removed the id param for safety as it still seems to link to the cd image. Anyhow when I browse the image I dont see the kernel in the correct format you all suggest. I see x:\s2_kernels\3.1.5\vmlinux.px.gz I can gunzip the file then I am left with vmlinux.px. Do I just re-gzip it with the name you guys have stated?

Thanks.

PS. Had to breakup URL per board ristriction


----------



## Gunnyman

woods are you on linux?
The reason the file is listed teh way it is in teh guide is that Windows XP truncates the file name.
the file you want is indeed vmlinux.px.gz
just rename it to match the guide and you will be fine. The script takes care of gunzipping for you.
And don't ask me what I'm doing up at this hr, dang flu put me to bed at 7:30 PM and has me up at 4:30 AM


----------



## Gunnyman

If the ZIPPER get's mentioned on DDB one more time, MY support for it here (or anywhere else for that matter) ENDS! Are we all CLEAR?


----------



## TomK

Give us names and we'll take care of the offenders.


----------



## Gunnyman

I ook care of it.


----------



## mercurial

rbautch said:


> The HR10-250 has 3.x software, which is older than the 6.x or 7.x versions that the script has been tested on to date. Files are in different places, network settings are stored differently, etc..., all of which I have begun to adjust the script for. I'm testing things out now with the help of MisterEd, and I should have a beta version ready soon. Anyone with an HR10-250 is welcome to help me test.
> 
> Note that we are talking about the Enhancement script, not the Zipper.


I was thinking more like what things can you do? I know MRV/HMO is out but will you be able to:

1) Use a USB Netadapter in lew of a phone line?
2) Enable 30s skip permanently?
3) Use get caller ID?
4) Have TiVo web?

I think those are the things that I'm most interested in, in order. I appologize if it's a silly question. I've not been keeping up with hacks and what is/is not possible on each point release of the software.


----------



## mercurial

Thanks guys! I now have my two S2 DTiVos hacked and networked and expanded to 144 hours each. Yay! I also have a drive imaged and zippered to go in the S2 I'm going to get to replace my last S1 DTiVo (a SAT-T60).

Also (unrelated to the Zipper), I have my failing HR10-250 drive replaced with dual 250GB drives but I can't get it up and running until I get a new power splitter from Weaknees. The one they sent had a bad pin that came out when I tried to connect it. (The sad part is, I threw away a draw full of the darn things when I moved in January since I hadn't needed one in years.)

When we built this house, we had it pre-wired with lots of CAT5 so I have between 2-6 CAT5 outlets for network or phone use depending on how I jack them in, at each TiVo location. I've got the TiVos segregated onto their own 100MBS switch so the inter-TiVo traffic doesn't interfere with or get interfered with by our network traffic.

Anyway, long story short, expect a beer or two coming your way sometime this week. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Gunnyman

Your Welcome Merc.


----------



## Gunnyman

mercurial said:


> I was thinking more like what things can you do? I know MRV/HMO is out but will you be able to:
> 
> 1) Use a USB Netadapter in lew of a phone line?
> 2) Enable 30s skip permanently?
> 3) Use get caller ID?
> 4) Have TiVo web?
> 
> I think those are the things that I'm most interested in, in order. I appologize if it's a silly question. I've not been keeping up with hacks and what is/is not possible on each point release of the software.


Merc,
1) does a HDTivo get OTA guide data from Tivo call? 
2) Yes
3) yes
4) yes


----------



## mercurial

Gunnyman said:


> Merc,
> 1) does a HDTivo get OTA guide data from Tivo call?
> 2) Yes
> 3) yes
> 4) yes


I'm about 99.9999999% sure ALL the guide data for the HR10-250 comes over the sat just like the SD versions.


----------



## mercurial

BTW, if I can get the TiVos to not need a phone line, then all I need to do is talk to my alarm company about what other monitoring options they have, and I'll be able to ditch my land line for Vonage or a similar offering and save about $25-35/month. So that's a big driver in this project.


----------



## Gunnyman

then no need for a phoneline at all


----------



## TomK

My VOIP service is on order


----------



## JediKnight2

If you want to save your programs that are currently on your system...I successfully did this on Saturday by following the Hinsdale Guide by upgrading to a larger single drive from my Original Tivo drive. After I completed the Hinsdale guide I zippered the drive and it worked flawlessly....

Gunny...DONT LEAVE US...you are always gonna have some IDIOTS...I know its aggrivating...

GET A ROPE BOYS!!!


----------



## rbautch

bguild said:


> Guys, Zipper is terrific! Thanks for the fantastic mods. I am enjoying Tivoweb for the first time and I love it.
> 
> One question: I ran 51killer because I was switching my old hard drive to a new unit and I was receiving Error 51. Yet, after running 51killer, I still cannot view my old programming. I guess I was under the mistaken impression that I would be able to view my old programming.
> 
> I guess this part of the Enhancement Script pretty much answers my question:
> 
> WARNING: Because the key generated for this nag is also used as part of the
> encryption process for tystreams, any encrypted (scrambled) streams that you
> currently have on the disk will be rendered useless!
> 
> Is there any way to recover the old programming? If not, what is the best way to erase it all? Is there anything quicker than just using the Tivo Erase function?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


If you move your hard drive to a new unit, there is no way to recover your old shows. This is not a function of the script, or hacking. You would have the same problem if you moved an unhacked drive to another Tivo. Also there's no way to batch delete them. It may be easier just to start with a fresh 6.2 image than to spend a hour deleting them one by one.


----------



## rbautch

> If the ZIPPER get's mentioned on DDB one more time, MY support for it here (or anywhere else for that matter) ENDS! Are we all CLEAR?


Perhaps the original post or the Zipper website can have a "wall of shame" that names names.


----------



## JediKnight2

DO IT...that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## rbautch

JediKnight2 said:


> If you want to save your programs that are currently on your system...I successfully did this on Saturday by following the Hinsdale Guide by upgrading to a larger single drive from my Original Tivo drive. After I completed the Hinsdale guide I zippered the drive and it worked flawlessly....


...but did you install the drive back into the same Tivo or into a new unit? The problem arises when you put the drive into a new unit that has a different crypto key stored on the motherboard than the one used to encode the shows originally. The bottom line is the only scenario that you'll lose existing shows is if you move the drive to a new Tivo.


----------



## mercurial

BTW, you *MIGHT* want to make the WinXP SP2 telnet issue more clear directly in your FAQ. I saw that and figured it was an access issue since SP2 turned on more firewall stuff that I turned back off. Ok.. I'd try the telnet and see if it worked. It wasn't until the tweak script screwed up that I realized the "unset crlf" was the issue. Ok, no big deal, I'll just re-run it... Wrong. It sees it's already hacked and refuses to run again since I have to uninstall first. Ok.. Do that and it refuses to run the install because the /enhancements directory is empty... Grumble... Tried to re-zipper it but no go. No biggy, just re-imaged from the original drive, re-zippered and moved on. Again, I'm an idiot but maybe that would be a good one to pull into the FAQ/guide.

Also, in a case of being too smart (?) for my own good, when I burnt the Zipper CD, I did it in ISO-9660 format since I seemed to remember (mis-remember) that being more compatible with Linux. But ISO-9660 mangles the file names so I had to re-burn a disk in Joliet. You *might*want to mention that in the section about making the tools disk, but it's no big deal. Most people probably get it right by default, it's just people that have to screw around with things that mess it up.

One last, I may have missed this in the guide, since I was using a LBA48 boot disk and doing mfsbackup/mfsrestore to image the drives and keep my old recordings, I didn't realize you had to reboot between that finishing and running the Zipper. Your guide mentions a reboot if you're having Zipper install a plain 6.2 image but, unless I missed it, it doesn't mention to do it if you're doing a manual MFS image. If it isn't there, you might want to stick it into the guide.

Ok.. Just a few comments to, hopefully (?), make the guide a bit better. Another obligatory thanks to Gunny and rbautch.


----------



## dsmturbo

mercurial said:


> I was thinking more like what things can you do? I know MRV/HMO is out but will you be able to:
> 
> 1) Use a USB Netadapter in lew of a phone line?
> 2) Enable 30s skip permanently?
> 3) Use get caller ID?
> 4) Have TiVo web?
> 
> I think those are the things that I'm most interested in, in order. I appologize if it's a silly question. I've not been keeping up with hacks and what is/is not possible on each point release of the software.


I also would like these hacks on a HR10-250. Mine keeps nagging to call in, and I hate phone lines 

mercurial, have you done any hacks to your HD Tivo as yet?


----------



## mercurial

dsmturbo said:


> I also would like these hacks on a HR10-250. Mine keeps nagging to call in, and I hate phone lines
> 
> mercurial, have you done any hacks to your HD Tivo as yet?


I'm upgrading it to dual 250s but other than that, no. I'm waiting for Gunny and rbautch to make it easy for my lazy butt.


----------



## JediKnight2

You are right rbaucht...it was and HAS to be from the same DTivo...I basically did a Drive upgrade and copied over the 40GB to the 120GB...that is the only way it will work....

mercurial and rbaucht...I see the same problem and there is a work around. First, run the uninstall script then you HAVE to copy over the rbautch-files.tgz file BACK into the hacks folder...then run tweak.sh again and you are golden.

rbaucht I think you should copy the rbautch-files.tgz file into enhancements instead of mv. OR move the file back in the uninstall script so that when you run tweak.sh file again the file is where it is supposed to be. Otherwise you run into the problem stated above where the file isnt in /hacks where tweak.sh is looking.


----------



## Gunnyman

JediKnight2 said:


> DO IT...that sounds like a good idea!


I concur.
That's a GREAT idea


----------



## JediKnight2

also make this:



> Note 2: If you have problems during the installation, post your questions on the TCF support thread here.
> DO NOT mention, link to, or discuss The Zipper at ************.com. They will NOT help you, and will likely vilify you for using an installation script like this.


ALL BOLD AND ALL RED!!! AND BLINKING...with LITTLE FINGERS POINTING TO IT ALL AROUND IT....WITH A NEON SIGN GIF BLINKING...READ HERE....READ HERE...IMPORTANT!!!


----------



## Gunnyman

maybe peeps don't know what vilify means


----------



## rbautch

mercurial said:


> BTW, if I can get the TiVos to not need a phone line, then all I need to do is talk to my alarm company about what other monitoring options they have, and I'll be able to ditch my land line for Vonage or a similar offering and save about $25-35/month. So that's a big driver in this project.


Most alarm companies have a "cell phone-like" interface they can install to replace a land line. If they don't, it's easy (and likely free) to switch to one who does.


----------



## mercurial

I don't get the whole vilfy thing.. I mean, you're giving credit and not even including their tools - making people go get them. What's the big deal if I use a script instead of doing it all by hand? That's the Unix way for crips sakes. Using scripts and lots of little tools to build up bigger/automated systems. It makes more sense than doing it by hand on what will be our three TiVos and ending up with inconsistancies or user errors.. Whatever...


----------



## mercurial

rbautch said:


> Most alarm companies have a "cell phone-like" interface they can install to replace a land line. If they don't, it's easy (and likely free) to switch to one who does.


Our old company (5 years ago so it may have changed) offered that as a backup incase someone cut our phone line. At the time, the monthly fee was almost 2/3 of what we'd save. I know when the phone company was dragging, ADT said they could work with VoIP and they'd install a UPS and some other things on site to make it more reliable but it seems like what they should do is just have it send reports via the Internet and have a UPS for your router/switch/CTM... Eh... I'll burn that bridge when I come to it...


----------



## Gunnyman

mercurial said:


> I don't get the whole vilfy thing.. I mean, you're giving credit and not even including their tools - making people go get them. What's the big deal if I use a script instead of doing it all by hand? That's the Unix way for crips sakes. Using scripts and lots of little tools to build up bigger/automated systems. It makes more sense than doing it by hand on what will be our three TiVos and ending up with inconsistancies or user errors.. Whatever...


Merc
It comes from the fact that the inventors of this crap had to sweat and work and fail ( a lot) to get these hacks to work.
Scripts are too easy and don't teach people who use them anything about what they did.
Many many people think if you don't learn how a hack works you shouldn't use it.
Frankly it's a dang set top box and once it's set up you shouldn't have to screw with it. At least that's how I feel about it.


----------



## mercurial

Gunnyman said:


> Merc
> It comes from the fact that the inventors of this crap had to sweat and work and fail ( a lot) to get these hacks to work.
> Scripts are too easy and don't teach people who use them anything about what they did.
> Many many people think if you don't learn how a hack works you shouldn't use it.
> Frankly it's a dang set top box and once it's set up you shouldn't have to screw with it. At least that's how I feel about it.


Yeah, I bet it was a b!tch working out awk, sed, grep and so on for the first time but at some point, you have to stop tooting your own horn and accept they're just tools. Oh well.


----------



## rbautch

mercurial said:


> Ok.. Just a few comments to, hopefully (?), make the guide a bit better.


 Good observations, and definitely fixable. I have a few ideas. First, the rbautch-files archive is huge (relatively), so if I copy it instead of move it, it will take up way too much space. The uninstall script moves the rbautch-files archive to the root directory before deleting the /enhancements. This was done pre-Zipper for most people like me who ran tweak.sh from root. This made it possible to install/un-install tweak.sh over and over without moving any files. The simplist way to fix this is to have the Zipper put tweak.sh in root rather than /hacks/, and have people run it from there. I'll do some searching to see if there is a more elegant way to handle this, like having the uninstall script move the files archive to the directory where tweak.sh was run from...or from where it was run, whatever.

ps I hope I can count on some volunteers to test this!


----------



## JediKnight2

I have my units up and running...If I can pull out an old 40GB harddrive from somewhere...Ill test it for you...


----------



## rbautch

This was easier than I thought. The attached uninstall script will find the directory you ran it from (in this case /hacks/), and will move the rbautch-files.tgz archive there when the uninstall script is run. This way you should be able to cleanly install/uninstall/reinstall multiple times. If you want to test it, just replace the uninstall script in /hacks/ with this one, and run it. Then try running tweak.sh again.


----------



## willardcpa

So should I use this one and replace the one that I just yesterday used to replace the 2.3 one???


----------



## willardcpa

Gunnyman said:


> Frankly it's a dang set top box and once it's set up you shouldn't have to screw with it. At least that's how I feel about it.


If that's the way you feel about it then how did you come up with the "unguide" if you didn't "screw with it"?


----------



## Gunnyman

note I said once it's set up
it ain't se up til it's hacked


----------



## JediKnight2

I ran into that the first time I ran the script....I should have posted it earlier  ...I new what the problem was and just ftp'd it to /hacks where it was being looked for...Having my own linux server helps me get into just enough trouble to keep me up at night...LOL


----------



## tosetek

Ok, so let's say you're pretty much a novice with no hacking experience but you know how to reformat a hard drive and swap them around. These instructions seem pretty straight forward (I like the links provided, thanks). How long will this take for the avg. noob and what would you say the overall success rate for people who didn't wander off from the directions?

Thanks a lot.
Troy


----------



## JediKnight2

I would say that if you STICK TO THE INSTRUCTIONS...no deviations and you understand what and where Primary and Secondary IDE's are and how to ensure each is set to Master or Slave where appropriate..I would say your chances are 100%

You ALSO need to understand what parameters to insert for networking...


----------



## Gunnyman

if you follow the directions and strayeth ye not away from them, once you have the tools disk made, the whole process from removeing the screws from the tivo to enjoying the fruits of your labor should be just over an hour.


----------



## mercurial

tosetek said:


> Ok, so let's say you're pretty much a novice with no hacking experience but you know how to reformat a hard drive and swap them around. These instructions seem pretty straight forward (I like the links provided, thanks). How long will this take for the avg. noob and what would you say the overall success rate for people who didn't wander off from the directions?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Troy


Average time will depend on if you're moving to a new, bigger drive and if you're saving recordings. Also if you have a machine you can quickly pull apart to put the drive(s) in... These things took longer than the Zipper/tweak process for me.


----------



## tosetek

Thanks for the fast responses. Yep, I'm only counting hack time and not actual hardware removal time. I don't have the time nor knowledge to read through some of the many posts required for previous hacks, that's why this one is so appealing. Plus, the fast response to people in need of help.

I understand how to change from master to slave and primary IDE so that's good. The parameters for network concerns me but I'm sure i just need to read up more. Do you mean the IP address?


----------



## Gunnyman

just make sure your router is running DHCP and you have a Tivo approved wired USB ethernet adapter like the easily found Netgear FA120 and you will be fine.


----------



## tosetek

cool. I at least did that much research for previous hacks and that is the adapter which I currently have.


----------



## JediKnight2

Just post up if you have problems and we will try to help...

I can verify though that the USB2.0 drivers for the wusb11 ARE faster...MUCH faster in my case!! I could tell a difference just by telneting into the machine!


----------



## summerall

Now that I've zippered one Tivo I want to do another. 

If I purchase a DSR7000 from weaknees it won't come with an access card, so can I use an access card from my directors pack receiver with it?


----------



## Gunnyman

is it a P4 card?
you MIGHT be able to. It depends on the mood of the CSR that day.


----------



## summerall

I'm not sure what kind of card it is. I'll have to check when I get home. 

I have two I could use - one is in an old series 1 tivo already active and another in a directors pack receiver not actived. Could I just move the card from the series 1 tivo into the new DSR7000 without calling DTV?


----------



## mercurial

summerall said:


> I'm not sure what kind of card it is. I'll have to check when I get home.
> 
> I have two I could use - one is in an old series 1 tivo already active and another in a directors pack receiver not actived. Could I just move the card from the series 1 tivo into the new DSR7000 without calling DTV?


No, IIRC, they match the card number to the recivers IRD (?) number. You have to give both to activate. I think sometimes they even "claim" the cards are paired to the reciever permanently but I think that was debunked as CSR BS. But, you'll pretty much have to call.


----------



## Gunnyman

you can activate that one using the call 1800directv and enter 722 trick


----------



## rbautch

mercurial said:


> No, IIRC, they match the card number to the recivers IRD (?) number. You have to give both to activate. I think sometimes they even "claim" the cards are paired to the reciever permanently but I think that was debunked as CSR BS. But, you'll pretty much have to call.


Since the DSR7000 is a non-RID tivo, the #722 trick should work. I pulled an old P4 card out of a standard DirecTV receiver, and it worked find with a Weakness DSR7000. Another option is to buy a card from Weaknees for $25.


----------



## JediKnight2

I BET you unzipped it with winzip or windows zip utility...those = NO WORKY!! (in the great words of the master) Use WinRAR and I bet it works...I used it last week...


----------



## summerall

Am I right that zipper does not install tytools tserver?


----------



## bnm81002

JediKnight2 said:


> If you want to save your programs that are currently on your system...I successfully did this on Saturday by following the Hinsdale Guide by upgrading to a larger single drive from my Original Tivo drive. After I completed the Hinsdale guide I zippered the drive and it worked flawlessly....


so I can use the Weaknees guide(I like this guide better) to backup and restore a larger drive then install Zipper and Enhancement Scripts and my old recordings will be saved? thanks


----------



## JediKnight2

bnm81002, Yes, you can follow that guide to upgrading to a new larger hard drive preserving recordings..MAKE SURE you read thru it all once and twice before doing it...You do NOT necessarily have to test the backup after you do the actual backup. You can skip that part as when you follow the option to upgrade to a larger drive preserving season passes, recordings it will overwrite that image if you installed it to test. Took about 3.5 hours to do mine, but it was pretty full too.

summerall, it does NOT install that program.


----------



## Gunnyman

summerall said:


> Am I right that zipper does not install tytools tserver?


tserver is included in tivotools.tar


----------



## summerall

Looks like I need to do a lot more reading to get tserver working. :-(


----------



## Gunnyman

sadly tserver is one of the subjects we can't talk too much about here.


----------



## summerall

Can you simply tell me what directory the zipper install places the files?


----------



## Gunnyman

look in /busybox
to start tserver simply type tserver from bash.


----------



## bnm81002

JediKnight2 said:


> bnm81002, Yes, you can follow that guide to upgrading to a new larger hard drive preserving recordings..MAKE SURE you read thru it all once and twice before doing it...You do NOT necessarily have to test the backup after you do the actual backup. You can skip that part as when you follow the option to upgrade to a larger drive preserving season passes, recordings it will overwrite that image if you installed it to test. Took about 3.5 hours to do mine, but it was pretty full too.


after doing this then I can install Zipper and the Enhancements scripts, right? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

yes


----------



## summerall

hmmm....

At bash I type "tserver" press enter

bash: tserver: command not found

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

hmm 
maybe it's NOt in tivotools.ar anymore let me check 
back in a few


----------



## Gunnyman

oops its not
go search the other place ( you know the one where you got tivoools.tar from) and search for jamie's unified mfs tools.
download that package, ftp the tserver and vserver files to /busybox


----------



## JediKnight2

...


----------



## summerall

Found it at the other place:

mfs-utils_src-20050604.tar.bz2 (90.4 KB, 458 views) 
mfs-utils_noarch-20050604.tar.bz2 (31.1 KB, 350 views) 
mfs-utils_bin.ppc-20050604.tar.bz2 (217.9 KB, 362 views) 
mfs-utils_bin.mips-20050604.tar.bz2 (216.8 KB, 1684 views) 
mfs-utils_bin.Linux-i686-20050604.tar.bz2 (1.72 MB, 278 views) 

Which one do I need?

What is a .bz2 file?

What program do you recommend for ftping things over to the tivo?

Thanks


----------



## mikehome

Gunnyman said:


> you can activate that one using the call 1800directv and enter 722 trick


722 trick? I would like to use a card from my subbed d-10 IRD and use it in my Samsung Tivo. Is that possible without having to call and sign up for another 2 yrs for "advanced equip"...even though I bought the tivo from ebay....which is BS btw.... I subbed my other Samsung for 1 yr and then they changed their subsciption model. Why should I have to sub another 2 yrs for equip that I never bought from them or one of their puppet retailers?


----------



## Gunnyman

summerall said:


> Found it at the other place:
> 
> mfs-utils_src-20050604.tar.bz2 (90.4 KB, 458 views)
> mfs-utils_noarch-20050604.tar.bz2 (31.1 KB, 350 views)
> mfs-utils_bin.ppc-20050604.tar.bz2 (217.9 KB, 362 views)
> mfs-utils_bin.mips-20050604.tar.bz2 (216.8 KB, 1684 views)
> mfs-utils_bin.Linux-i686-20050604.tar.bz2 (1.72 MB, 278 views)
> 
> Which one do I need?
> 
> What is a .bz2 file?
> 
> What program do you recommend for ftping things over to the tivo?
> 
> Thanks


bin.mips one
I used winrar to uncompress the bz2 file and filezilla to ftp


----------



## gfr7

i tried the alphwlf image earlier with zipper ran it didnt find a valid image ran thru its setup untill it failed 
, now i cant reload my 401 image . (tried to reload 4 times now)
screen goes thru some funky flashes like the old sleeper mod then reboots runs thru same flickers again then nothing. 
any advice? 
or maybe a valid image to use with zipper?
i would buy another instacake but im broke.

im learning now if you have this probb fee free to msg me


----------



## Gunnyman

use mfsrestore from the 5 dollar boot cd and put alphawolf's 6.2 on there manually reboot to the boot disc then run thru zipepr and say no to install image


----------



## Gunnyman

np but you're on your own till Rbautch takes the night shift I'm carrying my flu ridden butt to bed


----------



## rbautch

gfr7 said:


> i tried the alphwlf image earlier with zipper ran it didnt find a valid image ran thru its setup untill it failed.


This means the image was not named correctly when you put it on the tools disk. It has to be named 000001 (5 zeros).


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> np but you're on your own till Rbautch takes the night shift I'm carrying my flu ridden butt to bed


well take care of yourself Gunny and hope that you feel the same way that you look in that pic as soon as possible


----------



## summerall

If I put the tserver file in the /busybox folder then what do I need to set my execute string to in tytool?

/busybox/tserver_mfs - s / ??????

Also jamies unified mfs tools (mfs-utils_bin.mips-20050604.tar.bz2) the vserver file is larger than the vserver file on my tivo after zipper. should I update it with jamies file?


----------



## JediKnight2

DUDE...this isnt the thread to be talking about this...its kind of hijacking it...AND we cant talk about it anyway...read the rules...and use the search at TOS and the answers to your questions are all over...a Google for a tutorial on said named program might help as well... :up:


----------



## summerall

Success!!! I finally got it.

Sorry....no more words spoken about it.


----------



## Gunnyman

its my fault for not keeping the thread on topic.
from here on out, lets keep discussion focused on the zipper.


----------



## gfr7

Gunny I feel like such a moron your tip worked and i also found out what my main probb was 
I had totaly wiped my drive ( ie -s 127 -xzpi ) there by erasing my orignal files.

I have spent the last week reading post (till i got dizzy and fell asleep)

I had read the post about it being slices and it just totaly slipped my mind
(damn guess i do have ADD after all )

HEY WHATS THAT SOUND it me hitting myself in the head with my shoe lol

you guys rock
and thnx again gunny

i have one more question info screen says rec capacity variable upto 0 hours did i frag something else up? fixed this on my own 
*LOOK MA IM LEARNING IM LEARNING*


----------



## Gunnyman

I know that sound.
Before January of this year I knew nada about hacking.


----------



## Dirac

I remember when you first came to TCF... asking a few intelligent questions and then off you go.  I appreciate what you're doing for those who can't spend as much time with these things as we'd like.

Speaking of help with TiVo, I have an "enhanced" TiVo that was sliced from 4.0.1b to 6.2. It was set up with wireless params in 4.0.1b. Now I'm moving it to a wired network and having trouble getting it to connect. I reconfigured with netconfig but I think it's still "attached" to the wireless adapter. I have shell access via serial. Any hints?

EDIT: After reboot I still see "Wireless Parameters" after running ipflags. How do I get rid of these?


----------



## slydog75

Gunnyman said:


> Mike
> as long as you have your channels and access to your Now Playing list, you can Zipper.


How does this apply if you are using the image from InstantCake on a blank drive?


----------



## Dirac

Update on the network settings--I re-enabled dhclient in /sbin and it went out and got a DHCP IP address on reboot (to my surprise, I determined after running ifconfig). I can connect through ethernet now, but the MFS settings from ipflags are still showing my old wireless parameters. If I disable dhclient, eth0 no longer appears in my adapter list, so it is apparently not being set properly in MFS. I am trying to set a static IP.

Might be time to start a new thread... unless someone jumps in and hits me over the head.


----------



## slydog75

One other question.. what all do we get from HMO using Zipper? Photos and Music? Online Scheduling? TivoToGo? I see MultiRoomViewing mentioned so I'm assuming that works...


----------



## Dirac

MRV and Photos/Music. You don't get the Best Buy music unless you leave ports to tivo.com open, which is not a good idea. Remote scheduling does not work, but you can set up TivoWebPlus (optional install item in the Zipper) and connect to it remotely--almost as good.

TiVoToGo also does not apply to the combo units. That's what the tserver/vserver discussion was, but we won't go down that road here. Google is your friend. 

I should mention that the Zipper automatically blocks your TiVo from getting to tivo.com, so not to worry there.


----------



## slydog75

Ok I was just curious.. I was sleepered before and am familiar with all the hacks that existed about a year ago but my HD died so I'm starting from scratch.


----------



## gfr7

I have put the zips where they need to be dl the un file re ran and i got this message Skipping fakecall update
i have disconed my tivo from the web till i figure out if this is a prob.


----------



## Gunnyman

Dirac said:


> I remember when you first came to TCF... asking a few intelligent questions and then off you go.  I appreciate what you're doing for those who can't spend as much time with these things as we'd like.
> 
> Speaking of help with TiVo, I have an "enhanced" TiVo that was sliced from 4.0.1b to 6.2. It was set up with wireless params in 4.0.1b. Now I'm moving it to a wired network and having trouble getting it to connect. I reconfigured with netconfig but I think it's still "attached" to the wireless adapter. I have shell access via serial. Any hints?
> 
> EDIT: After reboot I still see "Wireless Parameters" after running ipflags. How do I get rid of these?


I still have my wireless parameters set too, they don't seem to hurt anything so I just left them alone.


----------



## Gunnyman

gfr7 said:


> I have put the zips where they need to be dl the un file re ran and i got this message Skipping fakecall update
> i have disconed my tivo from the web till i figure out if this is a prob.


You can manually run fakecall from bash.
Once you verify fakecall is working it's trivial to add the fakecall.tcl line to your author file to make it run whenever you boot the TiVo.


----------



## Gunnyman

slydog75 said:


> How does this apply if you are using the image from InstantCake on a blank drive?


it applied to Mike's question.
when you restore an image with instantcake it will automatically start you at needing to run guided setup.
The zipper sets the need to call flag to 0 so you won't need to make phone calls as part of guided setup.
If you get a you must connect to tivo service message and it won't let you get to the now playing menu you need to run fakecall from bash.


----------



## stevecon

rbautch said:


> Since the DSR7000 is a non-RID tivo, the #722 trick should work. I pulled an old P4 card out of a standard DirecTV receiver, and it worked find with a Weakness DSR7000. Another option is to buy a card from Weaknees for $25.


I found a discounted older Series 2 open box DTivo at CC, but it didn't have an access card. The folks at CC let me call DTV so I could inquire about a replacement card for the receiver. The CSR at DTV said a new card is just $15.

I explained to the CSR that I would be shutting off a receiver and activating the new one in its place - and wondered if I could use the card from the old unit in the new one. I was told simply "No".

The CC salesman found another DTivo - with a card. I bought it & brought it home. I set it up and called DTV. I deactivated one unit & while activating the new, the DTV CSR asked if I was going to use the old card in the new receiver. I said "Yes" without blinking an eye. It worked flawlessly. The new card is safely tucked away in case I ever need it.

... Just another option for cards.


----------



## Dirac

Gunnyman said:


> I still have my wireless parameters set too, they don't seem to hurt anything so I just left them alone.


Right, but they're not allowing me to set a static IP address for some reason.


----------



## slydog75

Gunnyman said:


> it applied to Mike's question.
> when you restore an image with instantcake it will automatically start you at needing to run guided setup.
> The zipper sets the need to call flag to 0 so you won't need to make phone calls as part of guided setup.
> If you get a you must connect to tivo service message and it won't let you get to the now playing menu you need to run fakecall from bash.


Thanks Gunnyman! I'm going to be doing this this weekend and can't wait!


----------



## summerall

I bought instant cake for my Hughes DVR40 for $20 at ptvupgrade. Got the Hughes zippered and now I want to do another one.

If I buy a DSR7000 from weaknees it's $35. Is there a cheaper option for me to get a 6.2 image for the DSR7000? I hate to spend another $20 for another instant cake image. Seems like there should be a cheaper option instead of plunking down $20 for an image for every different model tivo I hack.


----------



## JediKnight2

Do a search on EMule for Alphawolf...should come up as 62small.mfs or something like that...free 6.2 image. If you have the extra drive...try the 6.2 image you have..it wont hurt anything at most it works at the least it wont...I dont think the image is that different...just make sure you BOOT UP FIRST and get the satellite info and even let it call in...THEN apply the hacks...


----------



## Gunnyman

summerall said:


> I bought instant cake for my Hughes DVR40 for $20 at ptvupgrade. Got the Hughes zippered and now I want to do another one.
> 
> If I buy a DSR7000 from weaknees it's $35. Is there a cheaper option for me to get a 6.2 image for the DSR7000? I hate to spend another $20 for another instant cake image. Seems like there should be a cheaper option instead of plunking down $20 for an image for every different model tivo I hack.


you can also use the image you already bought.

You will have to run 51killr.tcl on it and it will show up in system info as teh same model as the tivo model you bought th eimage for, but it will still work.


----------



## summerall

OK thanks guys!!!


----------



## NYCguy

confused.

I'm now trying to add the tivo to my wireless network and when i go into TiVo *Messages & Setup* > *Settings* > i only see *Phone* instead of *Phone & Network Setup.*

Am i doing something wrong ?


----------



## Gunnyman

nope 
there are no network screens in 6.2.
You need to configure Wireless using a wired adapter and connecting to tivoweb and running the netconfig module.


----------



## NYCguy

Gunnyman said:


> nope
> there are no network screens in 6.2.
> You need to configure Wireless using a wired adapter and connecting to tivoweb and running the netconfig module.


Aiight i was just making sure i didnt skip anything when ussing the Zipper. i just bought the wireless adapter of Ebay and can't wait until it gets here

THX :up:


----------



## NYCguy

Another Question. My tivo service # starts with 150 so decided to go with the Linksys WUSB11 ver. 2.8 cause that's the one someone recomended here. Now the wireless standard is *802.11b* and i just happens to notice my wireless Routers is a Netgear WGR614 *802.11g*. Now would that be an issue or i shouldn't worry about it ?


----------



## Gunnyman

just make sure the router is set to work in BOTH modes.


----------



## summerall

NYCguy said:


> Another Question. My tivo service # starts with 150 so decided to go with the Linksys WUSB11 ver. 2.8 cause that's the one someone recomended here. Now the wireless standard is *802.11b* and i just happens to notice my wireless Routers is a Netgear WGR614 *802.11g*. Now would that be an issue or i shouldn't worry about it ?


Will that drop the speeds across his entire network to 802.11b standards or just to the device connected to the Linksys WUSB11? I've always wondered this.


----------



## merlincc

I have always been told that if 1 device connected to your wireless network is 802.11b then everything will drop to that speed. That is the reason that some of us have been going the way of the 802.11g wireless bridge.


----------



## tosetek

ok, i'm back with some questions:

#1 Since I will be purchasing a new drive, and only removing the old Tivo drive, do I need to do this Maxblast backup?

#2 My Tivo currently does have a 6.2 OS but I want to go to a larger Western Digital 120GB hard drive in my Tivo. To obtain the 6.2 OS for this new hard drive, I need to purchase the $20 Instant Cake cd right?

#3 So I would be spending (which I don't mind) $5 to get the boot disk backup software (which if I'm right on #1, I don't need to do now) and $20 for the Instant Cake cd to get the 6.2 OS, correct? Then another $5 to get the PTVupgrade LBA48 4.01 with Enhancements
The super patch seems to be free.

Just wanted to be sure I was purchasing the correct things here. Thanks....


----------



## Gunnyman

just use hidsdale's guide to back up your old tivo drive to the new larger one and hack that.
No reason to buy Instantcake for a drive that already has 6.2.
The 5 dollar Boot CD has all the tools necessary to backup/restore to a new drive.
Just THOROUGHLY read hinsdale's guide and follow the directions.


----------



## TomK

tosetek, 

You can back up your current 6.2 disk with a free Weaknees LBA48 boot cd (download the .iso and burn to a cd) and then restore it to your new drive. Nothing to buy that way and you can use the Zipper procedure.

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.

edit: Gunny beat me to it and is probably more correct.


----------



## tosetek

Thanks. So I've downloaded the .iso and burned it to a cd to create my boot cd. I understand the rest except for the FAT32 partition using Maxblast. My friend tells me I shouldn't need to do that since XP will detect this and format it for the new drive. 

But, since I'm trying to follow everything step by step, I will be downloading the Maxblast 4 to the new hard drive, right?

Troy


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> you can also use the image you already bought.
> 
> You will have to run 51killr.tcl on it and it will show up in system info as teh same model as the tivo model you bought th eimage for, but it will still work.


If you use the latest Zipper, you won't need to run 51killer anymore, no matter what image you use.


----------



## Gunnyman

hinsdale's page seems to be down


----------



## tosetek

ok, thanks. I tried the Hinsdale and couldn't get in, I wasn't being lazy. I'll try again.

Troy


----------



## Gunnyman

go here 
http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php
follow the prompts


----------



## rbautch

Quote:
Originally Posted by gfr7
I have put the zips where they need to be dl the un file re ran and i got this message Skipping fakecall update
i have disconed my tivo from the web till i figure out if this is a prob.

The only way to get this message is to answer "n" when the script asks you if you want to update fakecall. You likely already have an updated version from your tivotools download, so this really doesn't matter.


----------



## Gunnyman

tosetek said:


> Thanks. So I've downloaded the .iso and burned it to a cd to create my boot cd. I understand the rest except for the FAT32 partition using Maxblast. My friend tells me I shouldn't need to do that since XP will detect this and format it for the new drive.
> 
> But, since I'm trying to follow everything step by step, I will be downloading the Maxblast 4 to the new hard drive, right?
> 
> Troy


I'd like to know who instructed you to use maxblast to clone your tivo drive. Someone has a good thumpin' from me coming to them.


----------



## gfr7

The only way to get this message is to answer "n" when the script asks you if you want to update fakecall. You likely already have an updated version from your tivotools download, so this really doesn't matter.[/QUOTE]

when i ran the file it didnt let me say yes or no 
could it be my telnet prog(putty)? i have noticed that it seems to echo i couldnt figureout how to stop the echo.

I havent used telnet in along time, back b4 we had a graphical browser


----------



## rbautch

Dirac said:


> Right, but they're not allowing me to set a static IP address for some reason.


I happen to have written a tcl script that removes wireless settings from MFS. Run it with tivosh <filename>. After you're done, run the net-launch.sh script that's in /enhancements.


----------



## mercurial

Gunnyman said:


> I'd like to know who instructed you to use maxblast to clone your tivo drive. Someone has a good thumpin' from me coming to them.


I think some of the directions have you use the new target drive and a utility like MaxBlast to creat a fat partition. You then backup to the fat partition, boot up the new drive under Windows and copy it somewhere, then reboot with the tools disk and do the mfsbackup/restore. I saw that in an upgrade FAQ once. I think it was just a more foolproof way of doing it than trying to explain using an exisitng FAT partition for it.


----------



## tosetek

I have a feeling I'm going to be pummeled then, but Step 4 on those instructions is where I got the Maxblast piece from. The last time I tried to partition a drive, it was a disaster!:

You will need a FAT32 partition to make the backup of the TiVo OS. A good option is to use your new drive as a temporary holding place for the backup, then transferring it to the NTFS drive in your PC before re-using this drive as the TiVo drive. *You'll need software to format this new drive such as MaxBlast * from Maxtor - this will work with most brands of hard drives. You'll need to get this drive formatted as FAT with this software.


----------



## rbautch

gfr7 said:


> when i ran the file it didnt let me say yes or no
> could it be my telnet prog(putty)? i have noticed that it seems to echo i couldnt figureout how to stop the echo.


 Yes, putty is your problem. You need to set it so it interprets "enter" as carriage return (cr) only, not CR/LF (carriage return, line feed). If you don't know how to set that in putty, then use the Windows telnet client.


----------



## Gunnyman

tosetek said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to be pummeled then, but Step 4 on those instructions is where I got the Maxblast piece from. The last time I tried to partition a drive, it was a disaster!:
> 
> You will need a FAT32 partition to make the backup of the TiVo OS. A good option is to use your new drive as a temporary holding place for the backup, then transferring it to the NTFS drive in your PC before re-using this drive as the TiVo drive. *You'll need software to format this new drive such as MaxBlast * from Maxtor - this will work with most brands of hard drives. You'll need to get this drive formatted as FAT with this software.


Oh ok no worries I thought perhaps someone told you you could clone the drive itself with maxblast.
No pummelling needed


----------



## rbautch

I'd like to request that this thread be limited to questions about the Zipper specifically. Please keep questions about Hinsdale and Tivo drive backups in the upgrade forum where they belong. Over there, they're likely to be seen by many more experts than just me an Gunny. Many questions posted here have already been answered repeadedly over there. Don't mean to be a dick, but this thread is quickly getting diluted to the point where nobody would be willing to read the whole thing to gain some background before trying the Zipper. Thanks...


----------



## mikehome

stevecon said:


> I found a discounted older Series 2 open box DTivo at CC, but it didn't have an access card. The folks at CC let me call DTV so I could inquire about a replacement card for the receiver. The CSR at DTV said a new card is just $15.
> 
> I explained to the CSR that I would be shutting off a receiver and activating the new one in its place - and wondered if I could use the card from the old unit in the new one. I was told simply "No".
> 
> The CC salesman found another DTivo - with a card. I bought it & brought it home. I set it up and called DTV. I deactivated one unit & while activating the new, the DTV CSR asked if I was going to use the old card in the new receiver. I said "Yes" without blinking an eye. It worked flawlessly. The new card is safely tucked away in case I ever need it.
> 
> ... Just another option for cards.


The question is...... did they sign you up for another 2 yrs by activating a DVR on the account? I bet they did


----------



## tosetek

no problem, I understand.


----------



## Gunnyman

NYCguy said:


> Aiight i was just making sure i didnt skip anything when ussing the Zipper. i just bought the wireless adapter of Ebay and can't wait until it gets here
> 
> THX :up:


Actually Rbautch has a specific script in the enhancements directory after you zipper that will config wireless parameters for you.
You can't do anything in Tivoweb except CHANGE them once they have been set up.


----------



## NYCguy

Gunnyman said:


> Actually Rbautch has a specific script in the enhancements directory after you zipper that will config wireless parameters for you.
> You can't do anything in Tivoweb except CHANGE them once they have been set up.


I actually did that too so i guess im set for that as well.


----------



## goony

Gunnyman said:


> Many many people think if you don't learn how a hack works you shouldn't use it. Frankly it's a dang set top box and once it's set up you shouldn't have to screw with it. At least that's how I feel about it.


*Gunny* (and others), your work is valuable. I find the guides and scripts extremely useful, even as a seasoned Linux veteran (I do admin work on Unix/Linux for a living).

It is _because_ the DirecTivo software is so darn stable that once I get it hacked I don't mess with it, thus I forget all of the Tivo-specific knowledge (that I had to learn studying at DDB forums for hours because they abhor guides) from the last time I did a hack. I don't want to make a lifelong hobby out of hacking these boxes, I just want to get them hacked/upgraded and leave them alone.

When my situation permits, Mr. Gunny, I will be sending something your way via PayPal.


----------



## Gunnyman

Why, thank you


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> If you use the latest Zipper, you won't need to run 51killer anymore, no matter what image you use.


I guess that you have added that Zipper feature huh? now I have to burn another CD-R disc but great work as always :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

just use cdrw like the rest of us


----------



## bnm81002

I know I know but haven't had time to buy any yet, you know how that is when one is so busy


----------



## craigldavis

I ran the Zipper script on my Tivo drive, but I seem to be unable to telnet to my TiVo. 

I have a NetGear FA120 (installed today). 

I see that the TiVo is getting an IP address, but telnet to that address doesn't connect.

I also get no response from a ping.

My only concern is I've got something out of sync with the tivo "netfilter" files. 

A couple of months ago, I did the "unguide" steps up to installing the drive back in my TiVo, but never got around to buying and installing a network adapter. I noticed tonight that my "netfilter-notenabled" file (from the unguide steps) is no longer in the tivo /etc directory.

Tonight I ran the Zipper shell, and now I have the following "netconfig" files:

894 Nov 3 2004 netfilter-disable
1877 Nov 3 2004 netfilter-neutered

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## stevecon

mikehome said:


> The question is...... did they sign you up for another 2 yrs by activating a DVR on the account? I bet they did


No mention of it.. but I got an HR10-250 6 weeks ago & was in for 2 yrs from that point - so not an issue really. I've been w/ DTV for many years & have been very happy, I expect I'll be with them long after the agreement expires.


----------



## Gunnyman

craigldavis said:


> I ran the Zipper script on my Tivo drive, but I seem to be unable to telnet to my TiVo.
> 
> I have a NetGear FA120 (installed today).
> 
> I see that the TiVo is getting an IP address, but telnet to that address doesn't connect.
> 
> I also get no response from a ping.
> 
> My only concern is I've got something out of sync with the tivo "netfilter" files.
> 
> A couple of months ago, I did the "unguide" steps up to installing the drive back in my TiVo, but never got around to buying and installing a network adapter. I noticed tonight that my "netfilter-notenabled" file (from the unguide steps) is no longer in the tivo /etc directory.
> 
> Tonight I ran the Zipper shell, and now I have the following "netconfig" files:
> 
> 894 Nov 3 2004 netfilter-disable
> 1877 Nov 3 2004 netfilter-neutered
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


as long as you do not have netfilter-enable your firewall on the tivo is NOT causing the problem.


----------



## craigldavis

Gunnyman said:


> as long as you do not have netfilter-enable your firewall on the tivo is NOT causing the problem.


What about ping (or lack thereof...) -- should the Tivo respond to ping?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes it should 
unless you are somehow on a different subnet than your tivo, or you have a firewall issue on your pc, or perhaps don't have the ip address correct.
Lots to explore.
start with the IP address. On most routers I have seen the tivo shows up as its TSN. make absolutely certain you are telnetting, pinging the correct IP.


----------



## craigldavis

Gunnyman said:


> yes it should
> unless you are somehow on a different subnet than your tivo, or you have a firewall issue on your pc, or perhaps don't have the ip address correct.
> Lots to explore.
> start with the IP address. On most routers I have seen the tivo shows up as its TSN. make absolutely certain you are telnetting, pinging the correct IP.


All checked out so I went back to basics and checked the cable  My Cat 5 wire didn't work.

How odd that it got an IP address but can't actually communicate... Have to cut the ends off and re-crimp new ones on it!

BTW -- the TSN now shows up!

Sorry to bug you with this but your help made me look at the not-so-obvious!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Gunnyman

there's a reason tech support people always ask "is your computer actually turned on?"It makes you look at EVERYTHING
Glad you're up and running


----------



## woods26

Gunnyman said:


> woods are you on linux?
> The reason the file is listed teh way it is in teh guide is that Windows XP truncates the file name.
> the file you want is indeed vmlinux.px.gz
> just rename it to match the guide and you will be fine. The script takes care of gunzipping for you.
> And don't ask me what I'm doing up at this hr, dang flu put me to bed at 7:30 PM and has me up at 4:30 AM


I am indeed on XP but have a linux server and a windows2003 server and several distro's running in VirtualPC just to mess with each to find what I like for desktop use. But, alas, no linux is ready for desktop in my Opinion. This Tivo hacking is all new to me and am very excited for some reason. Thankyou for the process script and your time here. Greatly appreciated.

Flu is terrible. Hope you feel better soon, and anyone else here with the flu. That stuff sux.


----------



## Gunnyman

Rbautch is the main power behind the Zipper so we all owe him a beer but your thanks is appreciated


----------



## slydog75

rbautch said:


> If you use the latest Zipper, you won't need to run 51killer anymore, no matter what image you use.


Now, is this referring to the 'ToolsCD' download? I'm assuming that would be the heart of the zipper procedure.


----------



## Gunnyman

slydog75 said:


> Now, is this referring to the 'ToolsCD' download? I'm assuming that would be the heart of the zipper procedure.


Yes


----------



## slydog75

Ok, I burned the bootCD and I can boot to it fine.. A bunch of info runs by on the screen ending with identifying where all my drivers are hooked up and then identifies the IDE ports and then just stops. Nothing happens after that. One time I hit a key on the keyboard while it was sitting there and it gave me some error about my keyboard. Would having a wireless keyboard/mouse have any effect on this?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
need to have usb or ps/2 mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Gunnyman

oh there are drivers out there in Linux for those devices but not for a boot disk that loads a mini linux distro on ramdisk


----------



## slydog75

LOL, yeah I know, I actually like Linux, just haven't had enough courage to switch yet. However, that wasn't it either... Apparently it didn't like my SATA drive being hooked up during the process. So, *LESSON ONE*.. no wireless keyboards/mouses and *LESSON TWO*, no SATA drives.


----------



## slydog75

One other question that I"m not quite clear on with the posts here. After running zipper and putting the drive back in my tivo, will I be able to use a USB 1.0 adapter? I see that the 2.0 drivers are only installed after running the enhancements which is done over telnet. Is the only way to telnet in to do this over the serial cable?


----------



## rbautch

slydog75 said:


> One other question that I"m not quite clear on with the posts here. After running zipper and putting the drive back in my tivo, will I be able to use a USB 1.0 adapter?


Yes


> I see that the 2.0 drivers are only installed after running the enhancements which is done over telnet. Is the only way to telnet in to do this over the serial cable?


No.


----------



## bnm81002

I would like some clarification for Step H, it states that "if you copied a 6.2 image to your Tools Disk, the script will detect it and prompt you to install it" then between Steps H and I it states "remove the Tools CD, replace it with your PTV Boot Disk and then reboot. Repeat Steps B through G above but this time answer "n" to the image install", why would I have to reboot and repeat the Steps B through G again if I already copied the 6.2 image to my Tools CD, why couldn't I just go to Step I after the Script detects the image and prompts me to install it? see my confusion here, basically it says to do Steps B through G once with the image installed and again w/o installing the image when I could just do it once and go to the next Step which would be Step I? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

IF you have installed an image as part of your zipper process, you MUST reboot for that image to be initialized.
If you aren't installing an image, no reboot is needed.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> IF you have installed an image as part of your zipper process, you MUST reboot for that image to be initialized.
> If you aren't installing an image, no reboot is needed.


now that's more clear and precise, if the Image is on the Tools CD then have to reboot to initialize it, gotcha, thanks much


----------



## slydog75

Ok, I zippered and have booted up fine and everything is working normally. However, my stupid DirecWay modem/router doesn't allow me to see the DHCP tables to I have no idea what the IP address for the tivo is. I've tried pinging a few random IPs but cannot find it. I have a Belkin USB 1.0 adapter attached and the LED on it is lighting up so I'm assuming it's working. Is the tivo assigned a default name that I can try to ping to acquire it's IP address or any other way to figure out if it has one or what it is? Got the serial port working.


----------



## rbautch

I would try to ping an IP address close to your other network devices. Barring that, there's several threads on how to make a serial cable work - aint that hard. Once you get that going, the enhancements script will prompt you to set a static IP. The last resort is to wait for the next version of the Zipper, which will allow you to set a static IP while the drive is still in the PC.


----------



## slydog75

crud, I'm also getting a message in 'now playing' saying that a hardware problem has been detected and that I will not be able to record or watch recordings until it has been resolved. Then it says I need to reboot, but I keep getting the same message. 

I have the serial port working now,. should I be getting a command prompt over the port? The last thing that it sent after rebooting was "....sending Done event".

I used a DSR704 image from Instantcake on a Hughes DVR80 but I used the latest version of Zipper in which this isnt' supposed to be an issue. I also used the PTV Boot CD for the kernel. 

Edit: I see now that it is the same old error 51.. so i'll fix that as soon as I can get a command into the box... agian, I'm not getting a prompt over the serial cable using hyperterminal.


----------



## NYCguy

slydog75 said:


> crud, I'm also getting a message in 'now playing' saying that a hardware problem has been detected and that I will not be able to record or watch recordings until it has been resolved. Then it says I need to reboot, but I keep getting the same message.
> 
> I have the serial port working now,. should I be getting a command prompt over the port? The last thing that it sent after rebooting was "....sending Done event".
> 
> I used a DSR704 image on a Hughes DVR80 but I used the latest version of Zipper in which this isnt' supposed to be an issue.


I was having the same problem

Just telnet to the tivo
type 51killer.tcl
hit enter
reboot tivo

:up:


----------



## slydog75

Here's what I'm getting concerning the network adpater over the serial cable:

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x50d/0x121) is not claimed by any active driver.
pegasus.c: eth0: link NOT established (0x7849) - check the cable.


----------



## Gunnyman

ok so it SEES the usb nic that's good.
you either have a bad port on the router, a bad cable or perhaps your router isn't running DHCP.


----------



## summerall

rbautch - 

I did a "ps" at the bash prompt and I don't see anything that tells me cron is running. What name should I be looking for in the list? I've got my tivo hooked to the phone line so I want to make sure cron is running. Or do I even need to care about cron running since the phone script prevents calls to tivo?


----------



## slydog75

Ok, I'm up and running with everything now after I ran enhancements over the serial cable. However I'm getting a troublesome error over the serial cable...

"couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": no such file or directory

while executing
"open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a"
(file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)
EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended"

and then towards the very end it repeats the EXT2-fs warning 4 more times in a row.


----------



## Dirac

rbautch said:


> I happen to have written a tcl script that removes wireless settings from MFS. Run it with tivosh <filename>. After you're done, run the net-launch.sh script that's in /enhancements.


Russ, this was great! I entered my settings manually with netconfig.tcl since I use the router for gateway and modem for DNS server. It cleaned out my wireless settings, I rebooted and... TiVo is still getting its IP address via DHCP.

Next, tried renaming dhclient in /sbin and rebooting. As expected, I can no longer connect to TiVo through TCP/IP.

Interestingly, ipflags.tcl reports DHCP is off and no wireless parameters are set. I'm not sure what else could be interfering with my ability to set the IP address. I thought it was the presence of wireless parameters and the NetworkMedium flag.

At least I have connectivity via DHCP. I might shuffle shows via MRV and re-image, but it seems like there would be a better way. Maybe because I set up the settings in 4.0.1b, there's another place that has to be "undone" to get the network initialized according to MFS settings?


----------



## rbautch

summerall said:


> rbautch -
> 
> I did a "ps" at the bash prompt and I don't see anything that tells me cron is running. What name should I be looking for in the list? I've got my tivo hooked to the phone line so I want to make sure cron is running. Or do I even need to care about cron running since the phone script prevents calls to tivo?


look for /busybox/crond. If it's not there, reboot, and then check again. If still no, check your author file to make sure the script appended the crond startup command to it. You can also try uninstalling and then reinstalling the script.


----------



## rbautch

slydog75 said:


> "couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": no such file or directory
> 
> while executing
> "open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a"
> (file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)


 This is odd. Did you run the script more than once, selecting "no" to the cron installation? Anyway, it shouldn't pose a problem, unless you try to connect a phoneline. You might try uninstalling/reinstalling the script when you get access through your network. 


> EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended"


This can safely be ignored.


----------



## rbautch

Dirac said:


> Russ, this was great! I entered my settings manually with netconfig.tcl since I use the router for gateway and modem for DNS server. It cleaned out my wireless settings, I rebooted and... TiVo is still getting its IP address via DHCP.
> 
> Next, tried renaming dhclient in /sbin and rebooting. As expected, I can no longer connect to TiVo through TCP/IP.
> 
> Interestingly, ipflags.tcl reports DHCP is off and no wireless parameters are set. I'm not sure what else could be interfering with my ability to set the IP address. I thought it was the presence of wireless parameters and the NetworkMedium flag.
> 
> At least I have connectivity via DHCP. I might shuffle shows via MRV and re-image, but it seems like there would be a better way. Maybe because I set up the settings in 4.0.1b, there's another place that has to be "undone" to get the network initialized according to MFS settings?


Are you setting an IP address anywhere else that might cause a conflict, like in your author file (with ifconfig)?


----------



## Dirac

No--I never entered an IP address after setting it up in 4.0.1b. I'll check through author and test.conf once I get some time to get the serial cable back on it and see if there's anything hanging around there. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## tivoenthused

Gunny + Russ,

Just Zippered my 2nd DTiVo in under an hour. Thanks again for the hard work. Life with a hacked TiVo is so beautiful.


----------



## craigldavis

rbautch & Gunnyman:

:up: You Rock! :up:

My DTivo's are Zipper'd and talking! The longest part of the effort was running my cat5 (i wanted full 100 MBPS). WIth the USB 2.0 drivers, it's darn fast!



Code:


bash-2.02# speed
TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.0.202
Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB

131070 131070 131070    10.05        13.44   75.21    68.92    458.441  420.061
bash-2.02#


----------



## summerall

Can someone point me to directions on how to uninstall and reinstall rbauthch's enhancement scripts?

I had NCID working and after changing the ncidd.alias and opt2osd files it doesn't work anymore. Only thing I can think to do now is reinstall the scripts over again.


----------



## JediKnight2

Umm....cd /hacks 
then type ./tweak-uninstall.sh

LOOK a few posts back to get a replacement for tweak-uninstall as he changed a few things so it wouldnt give you a problem when reinstalling

after uninstall...type in ./tweak.sh


----------



## ttodd1

From the website:

6. To uninstall, just run the uninstall script with: sh tweak-uninstall.sh


----------



## marcush

Gunnyman, would you also pm me the info you sent to mikehome. I have been preparing to hack my DirecTivo also and wondered about getting the recordings from it transferred to my SA Tivo. It may not be worthwhile for me to do anything to the DirecTivo if I can only interact with the web interface and not be able to extract the recordings. I would probably go out and buy another used standalone.



Gunnyman said:


> mike,
> yes with some caveats.
> A standalone Series 2 can only MRV to a Directivo if IT has been superpatched as well.
> Many of the Series 2 standalones being sold retail need some eeprom modifications done to enable the hack.
> also check your PM's


----------



## Gunnyman

marcush since you have a hackable standalone just go search ddb for how to hack it and install superpatch on it.


----------



## summerall

If I uninstall and reinstall the enhancements scripts will I loose all my season passes and recorded shows?


----------



## Gunnyman

nope


----------



## NYCguy

im trying to network the Tivo using the WUSB11 ver 2.6 and i cant

this is the message i get when connecting the wireless adapter



> usb.c: unable to get descriptor
> KBUILD_BASENAME.c: Device Reset failed
> KBUILD_BASENAME.c: device initialization failed
> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x77b/0x2219) is not claimed by any active drive


The wireless adapter is the Lynksys WUSB11 ver 2.6


----------



## Gunnyman

did you set up your wireless parameters with the script in /enancements?


----------



## NYCguy

Gunnyman said:


> did you set up your wireless parameters with the script in /enancements?


i did run the enancements script using a tivo null cable i selected DHCP


----------



## Gunnyman

theres more you have to do 
from bash
cd /enhancements 
run the setSSIDwep.tcl file
enter your wireless parameters
reboot tivo


----------



## NYCguy

Gunnyman said:


> theres more you have to do
> from bash
> cd /enhancements
> run the setSSIDwep.tcl file
> enter your wireless parameters
> reboot tivo


thank you i'll try that tonight and will post an update

:up:


----------



## marcush

Thanks for the pointer Gunnyman. I found what I was looking for at DD. So am I to understand then that The Zipper installs the Superpatch on the DirecTivo, or do I need to go back and superpatch it as well afterward.



Gunnyman said:


> marcush since you have a hackable standalone just go search ddb for how to hack it and install superpatch on it.


----------



## Gunnyman

zipper does it for you.


----------



## marcush

Excellent!


----------



## jbodden6977

PLEASE is there a way to hack the Tivo to make it act like a normal vcr?
I am so sick of paying Tivo for their 'subscription' which is very much like being forced to rent the part of a normal vcr they decided to leave out.
My directv box could easily control the Tivo - at least for record and stop commands IF the Dtv box included the Tivo code commands OR the Tivo could respond to garden variety stop and record commands.


----------



## Gunnyman

why dont you have a directivo?
to answer your question, which is off topic to this thread by the way, is no.


----------



## summerall

> look for /busybox/crond. If it's not there, reboot, and then check again. If still no, check your author file to make sure the script appended the crond startup command to it. You can also try uninstalling and then reinstalling the script.


Where can I find the author file?

Thanks


----------



## Dirac

The file is /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

Much easier to just type "author"


----------



## summerall

I'm trying to uninstall the tweaks and I type:

cd /hacks [enter]

./tweak-uninstall.sh [enter]

./tweak-uninstall.sh: no such file or directory

So then I try:

sh tweak-uninstall.sh [enter]

: command not found
in /etc/fstab or var/mtab
Removing directories and files...
: command not found
tweak-uninstall.sh line 97: syntax error near unexpected token 'fi'
'weak-uinstall.sh: line 97: 'fi

What am I doing wrong? I want to uninstall and reinstall the enhancement tweaks, I hope I didn't break anything.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

run the .sh files thru dos2unix
dos2unix *.sh from the /hacks directory


----------



## summerall

I'm sorry Gunnyman but I'm not good at all this unix stuff...

What do you mean? Is "dos2unix" a program?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
just type what I said to type


----------



## summerall

Ok got past that step...

Now its says I have an unpatched tivo app. Should I delete it, keep it, or ftp to my pc?

Thanks


----------



## summerall

I just ftp'ed a copy to my pc and deleted the one on the tivo. Seems to be working fine.


----------



## NYCguy

Gunnyman said:


> theres more you have to do
> from bash
> cd /enhancements
> run the setSSIDwep.tcl file
> enter your wireless parameters
> reboot tivo





NYCguy said:


> thank you i'll try that tonight and will post an update
> 
> :up:


that finally did it, im able to ping, telnet and ftp into the tivo  .

One thing i noticed is that the Tivo is not showing on the Router DHCP Client Table


----------



## eddyj

OK, so everything seems to be working fine with my two hacked DTiVos, but the MRV speed is horrible. Mych worse than real time. I let a program transfer for 5 minutes yesterday, and had about 30 seconds of program only. This is not an isolated occurrence, it has been this slow every time I try MRV.

Running the netperf "speed" command that the script installs gives me this:



Code:


bash-2.02# speed
TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.2.102
Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB

131070 131070 131070    11.68         0.36   25.86    38.22    5836.713  8626.213
bash-2.02#

I don't really know what nunbers I should be seeing, hopefully someone else can tell me if those look right.

Any clues on why it is so slow? I an using the FA120 wired adapters, with the Belkin bridges, just like Gunny suggested.


----------



## TomK

Wow, Eddy....that throughput looks WAY low. I'm running wired DTiVos so I can't help on the wireless front but my throughput was 14.78. Something has to be drastically wrong with your setup.


----------



## eddyj

Well, after rebooting one of the bridges, it looks much better. But I am still not sure it these are reasonable numbers:



Code:


bash-2.02# speed
TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.2.102
Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB

131070 131070 131070    10.14         2.96   40.35    45.54    1118.131  1262.031
bash-2.02#


----------



## Gunnyman

eddy you did say YES to USB 2.0 driver install right?


----------



## eddyj

As far as I know, I said yes to both. Not sure what is going on, my speed tests fluctuate wildly even when run back-to-back.

I an trying to change the channel, to see if that works...

Is there any way to test the speed between a TiVo and my PC? I wonder if one of the bridges is flakey.


----------



## Gunnyman

best way is to do that thing we aren't allowed to talk about with that "tool" we aren't allowed to discuss 
in other words contact me off board


----------



## eddyj

For what it is worth, changing the channel did nothing. I still get wildly different results in consecutive speed tests, from less than 1 to more than 4.


----------



## classicsat

jbodden6977 said:


> PLEASE is there a way to hack the Tivo to make it act like a normal vcr?
> I am so sick of paying Tivo for their 'subscription' which is very much like being forced to rent the part of a normal vcr they decided to leave out.
> My directv box could easily control the Tivo - at least for record and stop commands IF the Dtv box included the Tivo code commands OR the Tivo could respond to garden variety stop and record commands.


Not than can be discussed here, as that is theft of service.
You bought the TiVo going in knowing you had to pay to play.
If you don't want to pay for TiVo service, you have every right to get rid of the TiVo and choose a DVR that has service options more suitable to your desres.


----------



## slydog75

What usb 2.0 drivers are loaded with this? What transfer speeds should I be seeing? I'm currently getting only .7mbps which is hardly better than I was getting with my old usb1.0 drivers.


----------



## Gunnyman

we're using the backported drivers discussed on DDB.
There's a full list of the supported adapters over there.
Which adapter are you using?


----------



## slydog75

FA120.. odd thing is I just uninstalled the enhancements to do some testing and I can still use the FA120 even though it's a USB2.0 device? Why is that? Also, when I did a ps x after uninstalling the enhancements, this is what I get:

PID Uid VmSize Stat Command
1 0 364 S init
2 0 SW [keventd]
3 0 RWN [ksoftirqd_CPU0]
4 0 SW [kswapd]
5 0 SW [bdflush]
6 0 SW [kupdated]
44 0 784 S /sbin/syslogd -p /var/dev/log -m 10000
46 0 620 S /sbin/klogd
58 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
61 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
62 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
63 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
64 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
65 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
66 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
67 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
80 0 1320 S /tvbin/fancontrol -background
83 0 3792 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
85 0 3796 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
86 0 3796 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
88 0 3796 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
89 0 4468 S mfsd
90 0 4468 S mfsd
91 0 4468 S mfsd
92 0 4468 S mfsd
93 0 4468 S mfsd
119 0 5452 S shmemd
120 0 5452 S shmemd
121 0 5452 S shmemd
122 0 5452 S shmemd
123 0 5452 S shmemd
124 0 3840 S mcp
125 0 3840 S mcp
126 0 3840 S mcp
127 0 3840 S mcp
128 0 3840 S mcp
129 0 4760 S dbgc-mcp
130 0 4760 S dbgc-mcp
131 0 4760 S dbgc-mcp
132 0 4760 S dbgc-mcp
133 0 4760 S dbgc-mcp
134 0 4760 S dbgc-mcp
135 0 4116 S huxley
136 0 4116 S huxley
137 0 4116 S huxley
138 0 4116 S huxley
139 0 4116 S huxley
140 0 4116 S huxley
141 0 4988 S SystemServices
142 0 4988 S SystemServices
143 0 4988 S SystemServices
144 0 4988 S SystemServices
145 0 4988 S SystemServices
146 0 4988 S SystemServices
147 0 5404 S tcphonehome
149 0 SW [khubd]
151 0 5404 S tcphonehome
152 0 5404 S tcphonehome
153 0 5404 S tcphonehome
154 0 5404 S tcphonehome
161 0 5404 S tcphonehome
162 0 5404 S tcphonehome
163 0 5404 S tcphonehome
164 0 4872 S PassKeyComponent
165 0 4872 S PassKeyComponent
166 0 4872 S PassKeyComponent
167 0 4872 S PassKeyComponent
168 0 4872 S PassKeyComponent
169 0 4772 S KnownHostComponent
170 0 4772 S KnownHostComponent
171 0 4772 S KnownHostComponent
172 0 4772 S KnownHostComponent
175 0 4772 S KnownHostComponent
176 0 4892 S NetworkVideoService
178 0 4892 S NetworkVideoService
179 0 4892 S NetworkVideoService
180 0 4892 S NetworkVideoService
181 0 4892 S NetworkVideoService
182 0 4892 S NetworkVideoService
183 0 7696 S ApgManager
184 0 7696 S ApgManager
185 0 7696 S ApgManager
186 0 7696 S ApgManager
187 0 7696 S ApgManager
188 0 7696 S ApgManager
189 0 7696 S ApgManager
190 0 7696 S ApgManager
191 0 12996 S myworld
192 0 12996 S myworld
193 0 12996 S myworld
194 0 12996 S myworld
195 0 12996 S myworld
196 0 12996 S myworld
197 0 12996 S myworld
198 0 12996 S myworld
199 0 12996 S myworld
200 0 12996 S myworld
201 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
202 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
203 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
204 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
205 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
206 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
207 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
208 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
209 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
210 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
211 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
212 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
213 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
214 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
215 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
216 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
217 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
218 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
219 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
220 0 12996 S myworld
221 0 1648 S /tvbin/dssappAV
222 0 12996 S myworld
223 0 12996 S myworld
224 0 12996 S myworld
225 0 12996 S myworld
226 0 12996 S myworld
227 0 12996 S myworld
228 0 12996 S myworld
229 0 12996 S myworld
230 0 12996 S myworld
231 0 12996 S myworld
232 0 12996 S myworld
233 0 12996 S myworld
234 0 12996 S myworld
235 0 12996 S myworld
236 0 12996 S myworld
237 0 12996 S myworld
238 0 12996 S myworld
239 0 12996 S myworld
240 0 12996 S myworld
241 0 12996 S myworld
242 0 12996 S myworld
243 0 12996 S myworld
244 0 12996 S myworld
245 0 276 S /sbin/mpg321 -i -a /dev/brcmpcm1 -g 75 -T -G 10 -R xx
246 0 7696 S ApgManager
247 0 4672 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
248 0 4672 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
249 0 4672 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
250 0 4672 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
251 0 4672 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
252 0 4672 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
258 0 3772 S RendezvousClient
260 0 3776 S RendezvousClient
261 0 3776 S RendezvousClient
262 0 3776 S RendezvousClient
263 0 3776 S RendezvousClient
267 0 520 S tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login
269 0 332 S tivoftpd
270 0 1004 S /bin/bash
280 0 12996 S myworld
281 0 1176 S /bin/bash -login
282 0 732 R ps x

Am I supposed to have so many copies of the same services running? Like the 22 instances of 'myworld' that are running?


----------



## Gunnyman

The FA120 falls back to usb 1.1 mode
your ps looks totally normal.
What are your xfer speeds like without the USB 2.0 drivers? the same? 
Try a re-install of the enhancements.
I see about 1600-2000 KB/s with mine thru a 54G bridge.


----------



## slydog75

Ok, I redid the enchancements and now I"m getting about 1.4mbps .better and acceptable..but not the 2+ I was hoping for. Any other tips? I should also mention I"m using the server version of the program that we can't talk about that doesn't need the nowshowing file.


----------



## Gunnyman

lots of tweaks and stuff in teh soapbox derby thread on DDB.
1.4 is NOT bad though.
netperf test between two tivos is a good representation of network speed as well.


----------



## slydog75

I'm so out of touch over there now.. do we need the vwait patch? Thanks for all your help


----------



## Gunnyman

your question is beyond the scope of this thread. As I said LOTS of pointers in the Soapbox Derby thread.


----------



## slydog75

Ok, I'm good to go! mfs_ftp and tserver added to my ZIPPERED DTivo completes the project! Thanks so much to Gunnyman and Rbauch for a great compilation and amazing support!


----------



## Vryce

Is there a list of usb ethernet adapters that work with the DTV models?

I have a Phillips DSR-704 Series 2 model. I managed to Zipper a new drive using a fresh image from instant cake.

After a few hitches, I am watching TV on my unit. In the system setup, it reflects the new drive size. I don't have local channels, but I read elsewhere that it could take 24-48 hours for them to show up. If they aren't showing in a couple days, should be easy enough to remedy.

Some weird observations. The instant cake I downloaded, I specifically put in DSR-704. When I look at my system information, it shows my model as DSR7000, where pre-upgrade it did say DSR704. Not a huge deal, I assume.

I don't appear to have network though. I tried a USB ethernet unit. When it is plugged in, the light blinks as it is trying to get network info. Then the light goes off.

I pulled a wireless usb ethernet unit that I have working in another SA tivo unit, and that doesn't pull in a connection either.

Did I miss a set to enable the usb ports or networking?

I followed the directions on http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html 
I'm stuck at step K/L since I can't connect it to my network.

Any help is greatly appreceiated.

Also, I tried to do a phone test connection. It sits on negotiating for a while and then errors out (Failed while negotiting).

But in the system information, it shows my account in good standing. So I don't think I'm worried at this point.


----------



## jakenjill

Thanks for doing this guys. I'm having a little problem that might have a quick, easy answer. I have my cdrom at hdb, and my tivo drive at hdd. When I try to restore the 6.2 image off the tools CD that I copied directly from the instantcake CD, I get the following message:

"Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.

root is 4
boot is 3

bootpath is /dev/hdd3
rootpath is /dev/hdd4
Please replace the tools disk with the boot disk, then reboot your PC...
PTVupgrade /cdrom"

I have tried moving the HD to hda and get the same message. The unit the drive came out of is a DVR40. It is completely stock. I am unsure of the software version currently on the drive because it was given to me used by a friend. I didn't think it mattered though, considering that I would just wipe the drive by installing the new 6.2 image. Also, when I skipped the image restore and went straight to zippering the drive I got no error messages and everything seemed to go fine. However, when I installed the drive back in the tivo and attempted to boot, I never got past the "Powering up..." screen. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

jakenjill said:


> "Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.


 What boot CD are you using, and is it lba48-aware?


----------



## rbautch

Vryce said:


> Is there a list of usb ethernet adapters that work with the DTV models?


 Been asked/answered many times. Use a search.



> Some weird observations. The instant cake I downloaded, I specifically put in DSR-704. When I look at my system information, it shows my model as DSR7000, where pre-upgrade it did say DSR704. Not a huge deal, I assume.


Shouldn't matter, but you might let PTVupgrade know.



> I don't appear to have network though. I tried a USB ethernet unit. When it is plugged in, the light blinks as it is trying to get network info. Then the light goes off.


Could be an incompatible adapter. Which one do you have?


> I pulled a wireless usb ethernet unit that I have working in another SA tivo unit, and that doesn't pull in a connection either.


 If it's a g adapter it won't work.



> Did I miss a set to enable the usb ports or networking?


No. Did you get any error messages when you ran the Zipper. You might try to re-run it if your problem persists. 


> Also, I tried to do a phone test connection. It sits on negotiating for a while and then errors out (Failed while negotiting).


 You should't be attempting to call Tivo with a hacked unit, nor should you even have a phone line connected.


----------



## Vryce

rbautch said:


> Been asked/answered many times. Use a search.
> 
> Shouldn't matter, but you might let PTVupgrade know.
> 
> Could be an incompatible adapter. Which one do you have?
> If it's a g adapter it won't work.
> 
> No. Did you get any error messages when you ran the Zipper. You might try to re-run it if your problem persists.
> You should't be attempting to call Tivo with a hacked unit, nor should you even have a phone line connected.


Tried a search, I might not be using a good search phrase, I'll keep looking.

The usb ethernet adapter is a Hawking HUF11 USB 10/100 Fast Ethernet Adapter.

No error messages when I ran zipper. It said it hacked the drive successfully , or something like that.

I'm making a post at PTVupgrade to enquire about the model dispay in system info. **Edit** They give this response(another person asked about it.) 


> "Please check the first 3 digits of the service number on the rear of the unit (or in the info screen in TiVoWebPlus) and then check the last 3 digits of the "software system" as displayed by your "system information" screen (or the info screen in TiVoWebPlus). As long as those are the same, you are fine. If you are talking about the name reported by the IRD model, it does not matter what that says, as long as the numbers above, match."


My numbers did match. and it is the IRD model that reports DSR7000. So, it looks like I'm fine and the right software was deliverd.

Removed phone cord from DTV.

For the most part, it appears that Zipper worked. I have my channels, less local at the moment. It looks like those star messages are gone.

So, I'd say I'm pretty happy at this point. and its about 95% successful. I'll be looking for a different usb ethernet adapter tomorrow.


----------



## SteelersFan

Vryce said:


> Is there a list of usb ethernet adapters that work with the DTV models?


Try this thread post #4. :up:


----------



## vsaltv

The zipper install went well, but I'm perplexed by why everytime in telnet when I press enter I get 2 prompts like this example:

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# pwd
/busybox
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

I had to rewrite some of the scripts that asked for yes/no answers to accept a
dummy CRLF after each prompt so it would stop skipping past this. I've tried every terminal combination in putty to stop this and it also does the same thing in windows telnet, so i'm thinking it has to be the tivo settings that's not emulating a terminal correctly.

Could someone assist in fixing this? It's not hindering anything anymore just more of an annoyance at this point


----------



## ttodd1

"Additional Instructions for Windows XP SP2 Users

If you use the telnet client built in to Window XP Service Pack 2, you must follow these
instructions to open your telnet session, otherwise an extra carriage return could be added,
interfering with the interactive portions of the scripts. If you have Service Pack 1, you
don't need these addtional steps.


1. Start--->Run, type in "cmd" the return
2. Type in "telnet" then return
3. Type in "unset crlf" then return
4. To connect to your Tivo, type "o xx.xx.xx.xx" where the x's are your Tivo's IP address."


----------



## Vryce

Okay... I think I am 100% done and very happy now.

I bought the LinkSys USB200M ver. 1 adapter.

I was able to get in and telnet into my Tivo. I ran the tweak script and went through all the configurations.

Thank you for the awesome setup and guide/software.


----------



## SteelersFan

I have another quick question:
I have a Dell Dimension 3000 PC that only has capability for 1 HD. In addition, I have 1 CD-ROM and 1 CD-RW (these use a common cable). Does someone know or is there a way to find out what location on the IDE chain these are on (a, b, c, d)?
Also, I assume I can disconnect my PC HD and put my Tivo HD in its place when booting to the PTV BOOT CD, correct?


----------



## Gunnyman

you may end up having to look on your motherboard.
UNless the main HD in the dell is a SATA drive it will almost undoubtably be on /dev/hda your cdroms are dev/hdc and dev/hdd
if it IS SATA then your cdrom drives are on /dev/hda and /dev/hdb.


----------



## vsaltv

ttodd1 said:


> "Additional Instructions for Windows XP SP2 Users
> 
> If you use the telnet client built in to Window XP Service Pack 2, you must follow these
> instructions to open your telnet session, otherwise an extra carriage return could be added,
> interfering with the interactive portions of the scripts. If you have Service Pack 1, you
> don't need these addtional steps.
> 
> 1. Start--->Run, type in "cmd" the return
> 2. Type in "telnet" then return
> 3. Type in "unset crlf" then return
> 4. To connect to your Tivo, type "o xx.xx.xx.xx" where the x's are your Tivo's IP address."


thanks ttodd1, that will help. i was running unset crlf on the tivo itself with no change. is there a way to change the tivo parameters to echo a terminal properly so this command is unneeded?


----------



## rbautch

I've only been able to do it with 3rd party telnet clients, which are so much better anyway.


----------



## jakenjill

rbautch said:


> What boot CD are you using, and is it lba48-aware?


I am using the PTVLBA48-4.01DD boot CD. I followed the instructions to a tee.


----------



## Gunnyman

which instantcake are you using, does it match the model number of the tivo? and since the HD came from a friend, can you be sure it's the factory drive?
This problem occurs often when you are using an 80 gig image on a 40 gig drive. Also, not all HD's are created equal. A 40 gig maxtor is not the same geometrically as a 40 gig seagate for example.
The easiest way to solve this problem is to purchase a larger HD.


----------



## jakenjill

Gunnyman said:


> which instantcake are you using, does it match the model number of the tivo? and since the HD came from a friend, can you be sure it's the factory drive?
> This problem occurs often when you are using an 80 gig image on a 40 gig drive. Also, not all HD's are created equal. A 40 gig maxtor is not the same geometrically as a 40 gig seagate for example.
> The easiest way to solve this problem is to purchase a larger HD.


I am absolutely sure that the drive is factory stock. The model is DVR-40, and I am using the image from Instantcake-DVR406.2-01-2-321. I was planning on buying a larger drive anyways and applying this hack. I was just messing around with the stock drive until the larger one arrived. It should work though, right?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes will work fine


----------



## jakenjill

Gunnyman said:


> yes will work fine


I actually meant that it should work on the stock drive.


----------



## Gunnyman

it SHOULD yes
but drives vary from manufacturer to manufacturer. It's not suprising when an image meant for a 40 hr unit deosn't FIT on a 40 hr drive. I suggest contacting the ptvupgrade forums for support on this.


----------



## tivoupgrade

jakenjill said:


> I actually meant that it should work on the stock drive.


Actually, it shouldn't. One of the things we are very specific about is that you need to use a drive larger than your original. The reason for that is because the InstantCake scripts, by default, create a slightly larger swap space (127MB, not 64MB). With that said, there are several threads on our forum (http://forum.ptvupgrade.com) which discuss the "PTVbake-special" script, available on our free CD, which will allow you to use a smaller swap size. And even with THAT said, it may still not fit on your stock drive due to variances in the stock drive sizes.


----------



## craigldavis

eddyj said:


> Well, after rebooting one of the bridges, it looks much better. But I am still not sure it these are reasonable numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# speed
> TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.2.102
> Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
> Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
> Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
> bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB
> 
> 131070 131070 131070    10.14         2.96   40.35    45.54    1118.131  1262.031
> bash-2.02#


FWIW, I went hard-wired for the following reasons:

1) Faster (I get 13.9 throughput)
2) Cheaper
3) I could run the wire

I can transfer a 30 min show (500-600 meg) in about 5-6 minutes.

Well worth the hassle of running the wires


----------



## eddyj

No way to run the wires in my house, unfortunately. Right now, I think it is the location of the wireless router. The house uses metal studs, and maybe the walls are more of a problem than I assume. When I move bridges around, I can get much better speeds (not great, but much better). But moving the router is the hardest thing, I have to run a bunch of wires. But that is within the office, so it should be doable.


----------



## EzUn

Just put the FA120 on order at Comp USA  (gotta wait until 11am to pick it up)  . 

Is there a certain VERSION that I need? I purchased the USB200M yesterday, and then found out that v.2 doesn't work


----------



## Gunnyman

at this time all FA120's in the wild seem to work fine. There is rumor that they are changing chipsets soon, but as of today, it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## EzUn

One more question - after I run the zipper with an image from PTV everything finishes successfully but I have the following problems:

1) after installing in tivo and booting I get a hardware error - it doesn't tell me what the error is, just says that I won't be able to record until it's cleared up so I clear and delete everything (which takes a LONG time). Is this hardware error normal?

2) my local channels no longer appear (Channels 2-100). Is this something that will work in the next 2 days as the system downloads information from the satellite?


----------



## Gunnyman

yep
that's called an error 51.
The last instruction in the zipper howto will take care of it. Essentially telnet to tivo, and run 51killer.tcl and reboot the tivo.
as for locals, you have a vouple of choices, you can wait for them to come back on their own, or you can call 1800directv and enter 722 (or maybe its 711) as an error code.
This will send a reauthoization signal to your tivo and locals will show up within a few minutes.


----------



## EzUn

Wow, Thx Gunny - you rock!!! :up: :up: :up: 

Now I just have to wait 3 hrs to get that darn FA120 so I can actually telnet to my tivo.  

I've tried running the tweak.sh without having the drive in the Tivo (just connected to my PC) but it doesn't seem to work. Can I just attach the drive to my home PC and run the tweaks and the 51killer.tcl fix? 

Just anxious to get everything going... but if I have to wait, I have to wait


----------



## Gunnyman

nope the scripts after the zipper are meant to be run in the tivo OS environment on a live running tivo.
You CAN however, if you REALLY don't want to wait 3 hrs , pull the drive, and add the line 51killer.tcl to your rc.sysinit.author file. But honestly, just wait 3 hrs  read the paper, take a nap, go for a walk, it will be ok!


----------



## eddyj

Holy crap! I guess location did not matter much. I moved the wireless router from the back of the office to near the doorway (to make sure that the walls were not blocking the signal) and the new results are not really any better (around 7.00 +/- 0.50).  

So much for all that work. Can't believe the wife does not want wires all over the house.


----------



## slydog75

Just noticed that Hackman seems to think that my drive is being left in RW mode after a reboot.. any thoughts?


----------



## Gunnyman

eddyj
You just might live in a Faraday house like Indy does


----------



## eddyj

Gunnyman said:


> eddyj
> You just might live in a Faraday house like Indy does


It's not Faraday's house! I hold clear title to it!

I guess I'll have to settle for slower transfers. They do work, I am just greedy.


----------



## Gunnyman

little tip to those people (like me) who telnet/ftp and whatever to thier tivo
add the tivo IP address to your hosts file on your computer.
Since doing that, I can type Telnet livingroom ftp bedroom or bedroom/livingroom in firefox and not have to remember IP addresses. Of course if your IP addresses change you have to update the hosts file. 
this with Rbautch's new script that lets you change the bash prompt to a descriptive one will keep me from being horribly confused


----------



## CaccaMucca

Hi, what options do I have for hacking my Toshiba RS-TX20? 
Thanks


----------



## eddyj

Gunnyman said:


> little tip to those people (like me) who telnet/ftp and whatever to thier tivo
> add the tivo IP address to your hosts file on your computer.
> Since doing that, I can type Telnet livingroom ftp bedroom or bedroom/livingroom in firefox and not have to remember IP addresses. Of course if your IP addresses change you have to update the hosts file.
> this with Rbautch's new script that lets you change the bash prompt to a descriptive one will keep me from being horribly confused


What does the new script do for the bash prompt? Just put a "set prompt" command (or whatever it is) in the .profile file?


----------



## EzUn

Gunnyman said:


> yep
> you can call 1800directv and enter 722 (or maybe its 711) as an error code.
> This will send a reauthoization signal to your tivo and locals will show up within a few minutes.


Worked in about 10 seconds!!!


----------



## TomK

eddyj said:


> What does the new script do for the bash prompt? Just put a "set prompt" command (or whatever it is) in the .profile file?


Yes, the script uses the name that you choose and puts it in a prompt. It is nicer that way.


----------



## bengalfreak

eddyj said:


> It's not Faraday's house! I hold clear title to it!
> 
> I guess I'll have to settle for slower transfers. They do work, I am just greedy.


I have yet to figure out a house configuration that cannot have cat5e cable run. Is it just that you don't want to do all the work?


----------



## eddyj

bengalfreak said:


> I have yet to figure out a house configuration that cannot have cat5e cable run. Is it just that you don't want to do all the work?


The house is cement (FL) with no basement or crawlspace. It is really hard to run wires in some areas. I have run wires for some stuff (especially upstairs where there is attic space and regular construction), but to get from the office to where the two TiVos are is next to impossible. Note that all the exterior (cement) walls do not have studs holding the drywall, but just some small wood strips, do there is very little air space in those walls.

Could it be done? Possibly. Without a divorce? Unlikely.


----------



## summerall

Ok, I woke up this morning to find my hacked Tivo stuck on the "Welcome...Powering Up" screen. I pulled the power plug and it still gets stuck on that screen. I'm not sure how this happened. The only 2 things I did last night was:

1 - went into "out2osd.conf" file and changed the line setting by removing the "#" infront of it.

2 - used filezilla to ftp the new tivoweb icons and overwrote the existing ones in var/hack/tivowebplus/images.

Anyone know how I can fix this problem? I can't even get a bash prompt.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

sounds like a HD went bad on you.
Re-zipper and see if it happens again.


----------



## summerall

I was working on it last night until 12:00-12:30. It had to happen after that, anyone know if last night was a cron reboot night? Maybe it couldn't take that last reboot  poor drive...

I guess Tivo's are rough on these hard drives. This was a 60 gig 7200 rpm WD drive.


----------



## craigldavis

Gunnyman said:


> ...
> this with Rbautch's new script that lets you change the bash prompt to a descriptive one will keep me from being horribly confused


TyTools server may get confused by changing the prompt -- in TyTools look for "Server -> Set TIVO Shell Prompt"...


----------



## Human123

eddyj said:


> Well, after rebooting one of the bridges, it looks much better. But I am still not sure it these are reasonable numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# speed
> TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.2.102
> Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
> Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
> Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
> bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB
> 
> 131070 131070 131070    10.14         2.96   40.35    45.54    1118.131  1262.031
> bash-2.02#


Which are the numbers that represent the speed? Here is some examples of mine. This is a wired network with 2.0 drivers. Good?, Bad, Ugly?

TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.123.171
Recv Send Send Utilization Service Demand
Socket Socket Message Elapsed Send Recv Send Recv
Size Size Size Time Throughput local remote local remote
bytes bytes bytes secs. 10^6bits/s % S % S us/KB us/KB

131070 131070 131070 10.06 15.67 88.07 46.99 460.304 245.566

TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.123.124
Recv Send Send Utilization Service Demand
Socket Socket Message Elapsed Send Recv Send Recv
Size Size Size Time Throughput local remote local remote
bytes bytes bytes secs. 10^6bits/s % S % S us/KB us/KB

131070 131070 131070 10.03 11.97 56.02 75.76 383.370 518.443

TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.123.124
Recv Send Send Utilization Service Demand
Socket Socket Message Elapsed Send Recv Send Recv
Size Size Size Time Throughput local remote local remote
bytes bytes bytes secs. 10^6bits/s % S % S us/KB us/KB

131070 131070 131070 10.04 13.78 43.44 81.37 258.249 483.710

Thanks


----------



## bengalfreak

eddyj said:


> The house is cement (FL) with no basement or crawlspace. It is really hard to run wires in some areas. I have run wires for some stuff (especially upstairs where there is attic space and regular construction), but to get from the office to where the two TiVos are is next to impossible. Note that all the exterior (cement) walls do not have studs holding the drywall, but just some small wood strips, do there is very little air space in those walls.
> 
> Could it be done? Possibly. Without a divorce? Unlikely.


Am I safe in assuming the walls are made of concrete and not cement? Regardless of the answer, I see your point. Wires cannot be run easily. The hollow baseboards idea has merit, but wireless would be much easier.


----------



## dgilbert

Great job Gunnyman! One question, is it necessary for the author file to retain the following code:



Code:


mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

dgilbert said:


> Great job Gunnyman! One question, is it necessary for the author file to retain the following code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
> rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
> mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null
> 
> Thanks


No, these can safely be deleted.


----------



## eddyj

Human123 said:


> Which are the numbers that represent the speed? Here is some examples of mine. This is a wired network with 2.0 drivers. Good?, Bad, Ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.123.171
> Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
> Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
> Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
> bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB
> 
> 131070 131070 131070    10.06        15.67   88.07    46.99    460.304  245.566
> 
> 
> TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.123.124
> Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
> Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
> Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
> bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB
> 
> 131070 131070 131070    10.03        11.97   56.02    75.76    383.370  518.443
> 
> 
> TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.123.124
> Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
> Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
> Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
> bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB
> 
> 131070 131070 131070    10.04        13.78   43.44    81.37    258.249  483.710
> 
> Thanks


The throughput number is the one that I have been looking at. You are getting between 11.97 and 15.67, which is about twice what I am getting, with hte best geometry I can manage (i.e. location of hte wireless router and bridges).


----------



## rbautch

Here are my numbers for a plain old wireless 802.11b connection. My wired Tivos are around 16 Mbps. 


Code:


Recv   Send    Send                          
Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              
Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  
bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/sec  

 87380  16384  16384    10.09       4.76


----------



## eddyj

bengalfreak said:


> Am I safe in assuming the walls are made of concrete and not cement? Regardless of the answer, I see your point. Wires cannot be run easily. The hollow baseboards idea has merit, but wireless would be much easier.


Cement, concrete, cinder blocks, who cares? Hard stuff! 

I did use the baseboards for the wires in the home theater, but for this, can't get there from here. 

But I have reasonable speed now. Enough to make it usable. About 4X real time (i.e. 4 minutes of program for each minute of transfer), which is quite reasonable.


----------



## rbautch

eddyj said:


> What does the new script do for the bash prompt? Just put a "set prompt" command (or whatever it is) in the .profile file?


It puts the following line in your .profile:


Code:


export PS1=\"\[\e[33;1m\]$bashname\[\e[36;1m\]-\[\e[31;1m\]T\[\e[32;1m\]i\[\e[33;1m\]V\[\e[34;1m\]o\[\e[0m\]# \[\e[0m\]\"

 ...after substituting the variable $bashname with the value you enter when the script runs. All of the numbers in brackets represent color codes (to make the word Tivo look pretty). If you want to play with customizing the bash even further, google "customize bash prompt linux". You can change all sorts of things: forground/background color, boldness, font, and much more.


----------



## rbautch

summerall said:


> I was working on it last night until 12:00-12:30. It had to happen after that, anyone know if last night was a cron reboot night? Maybe it couldn't take that last reboot  poor drive...
> 
> I guess Tivo's are rough on these hard drives. This was a 60 gig 7200 rpm WD drive.


All of our Tivos did indeed reboot last night. It's possible something got screwed up earlier, and just didn't manifest itself until the Tivo rebooted. Try re-imaging.


----------



## eddyj

rbautch said:


> It puts the following line in your .profile:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export PS1=\"\[\e[33;1m\]$bashname\[\e[36;1m\]-\[\e[31;1m\]T\[\e[32;1m\]i\[\e[33;1m\]V\[\e[34;1m\]o\[\e[0m\]# \[\e[0m\]\"
> 
> ...after substituting the variable $bashname with the value you enter when the script runs. All of the numbers in brackets represent color codes (to make the word Tivo look pretty). If you want to play with customizing the bash even further, google "customize bash prompt linux". You can change all sorts of things: forground/background color, boldness, font, and much more.


Thanks. I forgot to post that I had found it after rumaging through your scripts for a while.  But it is good info for others too.


----------



## summerall

rbautch said:


> All of our Tivos did indeed reboot last night. It's possible something got screwed up earlier, and just didn't manifest itself until the Tivo rebooted. Try re-imaging.


Ok so I tried to reimage the original 40gig tivo drive since I thought my 60 giger died. But when I tried to image it, it said that their isn't enough room on it!

Why?!? The instant cake image is for a DVR40 which should be the same size?

Now I've started to reimage the 60giger again. Looks like its still alive. It may have called home since I had the phone line connected. Would that cause the "welcome power up screen" to hang?


----------



## rbautch

Many, many, many things can cause a non-booting Tivo, and unless you provide serial console ouput, it's not possible to troubleshoot. There are other posts in this thread and on the PTVupgrade forum on why your 40gig drive is not big enough. This time don't connect a phone line until you are sure fakecall/rebooting is working properly to prevent calls.


----------



## dgilbert

rbautch said:


> No, these can safely be deleted.


Ok. And thanks for all your effort!


----------



## summerall

I can't believe this I have 3 spare 40 gig hard drives laying around an none of them will work. Same error everytime - "Backup Target not large enough for entire backup by itself". I went over to PTVupgrade forums and tried the "PTVbake-special" script but I didn't have any luck. Any other ideas? I hate to go out a buy another HD with all these perfectly good 40 gigers laying around collecting dust.


----------



## Gunnyman

instantcake images all have the swap space set to 127 mb. The tivo standard is 64 mb. This is why PTV ALWAYS reccomends using a drive LARGER than the original target drive when using their tools.


----------



## summerall

I reimaged my drive and now I can't get the bash prompt. I can ping 192.168.1.101 but I can't get the prompt. Any ideas? This was working fine until a reimage of the drive. One other thing I noticed was it gave me an error saying I hadn't placed a call in over 221 days. I've never seen that before.


----------



## bengalfreak

summerall said:


> I can't believe this I have 3 spare 40 gig hard drives laying around an none of them will work. Same error everytime - "Backup Target not large enough for entire backup by itself". I went over to PTVupgrade forums and tried the "PTVbake-special" script but I didn't have any luck. Any other ideas? I hate to go out a buy another HD with all these perfectly good 40 gigers laying around collecting dust.


You can d/l the 6.2 minimal image from emule. Its supposed to work on any size drive although I have not tested that fact.

Edit: at the request of gunnyman and rbautch, I have removed the emule link. If you have already purchased the PTV image and are unable to use it because it won't fit on your original drive, PM me and I'll send you the link. Buy the PTV software first, they support us tremendously.


----------



## WhyMe

I would like to put caller id on my series 2 would I need to do all these other hacks too?


----------



## Gunnyman

if your unit is already hacked, you can run rbautch's enhancement script to add NCID


----------



## JonCarpenter

Guys -

Thanks for the script. Being a complete noob to hacking a DTivo, your script made it a breeze. Everything seems to be working, but my 'Now Playing' list takes up to 15 seconds to load.

I did load 'the program that is not to be named', so that may also be causing the problem. I thought I'd check here first to see if anyone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks again for the excellent work.

Jon


----------



## Gunnyman

Jon
this is usually indicative of a DNS issue with your network.
How are your tivo's connected?


----------



## JonCarpenter

Gunny -

Thanks for the quick reply. That's a likely possibility. The DTivo has been removed from the network due to it's location and the location of the nearest hub. I'll plug it back in to see if that fixes the problem.

FWIW, it is hooked up through a Netgear FA120 with a static IP.

Jon


----------



## summerall

reimaged my drive and telnet'ed to the tivo and go the bash prompt

I type cd /hacks [enter]

cd: /hacks: input/output error

I then used filezilla to ftp into the tivo and I don't see the hacks directory....


----------



## ttodd1

summerall said:


> reimaged my drive and telnet'ed to the tivo and go the bash prompt
> 
> I type cd /hacks [enter]
> 
> cd: /hacks: input/output error
> 
> I then used filezilla to ftp into the tivo and I don't see the hacks directory....


Did you make the directory first.?


----------



## summerall

What do you mean did I make it first?

I'm following the zipper guide and it does not tell me to make a directory.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> Jon
> this is usually indicative of a DNS issue with your network.
> How are your tivo's connected?


Here is more information on this issue.


----------



## rbautch

summerall said:


> reimaged my drive and telnet'ed to the tivo and go the bash prompt
> I type cd /hacks [enter] cd: /hacks: input/output error


 Can you see the directory from bash? Can you cd to other directories? Can you create the directory from scratch and then cd to it? What 6.2 image did you use?


----------



## ttodd1

summerall said:


> What do you mean did I make it first?
> 
> I'm following the zipper guide and it does not tell me to make a directory.


I asked because the hacks directory is not a "normal" one on a tivo. I did not use Zipper so I do/did not know that it creates one. With that in mind my question is valid.... 

If you do a _cd /_ then try to _cd /hacks_ does that work [with enters after each command of course]


----------



## summerall

I reimaged and now its working. Thanks guys


----------



## webcrawlr

Just a quick note to let everyone know that the image from emule is a 1hour image and will fit on ANY drive larger then about 1gb.

Thanks to all that helped with the scripting. I hacked my TiVo's to 4.x by hand and it wasn't a huge issue but it was nice to have it automated via Zipper for 6.2!

Thanks again!


----------



## JonCarpenter

rbautch said:


> Here is more information on this issue.


Thanks for the link. That makes complete sense to me. I guess I've got to go out and find out how to edit a file in Linux (I said I was a Tivo hacking noob!) 

Thanks for the help... I'm know I'm coming in really late on the whole hacking experience and I've got a lot to learn. You and Gunny have certainly started me in the right direction.

Jon


----------



## rbautch

Try editing the file right on your Tivo using vi.


----------



## webcrawlr

rbautch said:


> Try editing the file right on your Tivo using vi.


No need. If you installed TWP just use that. I had the same issue (even when setting DNS to my routers IP). It wasn't til I used my providers DNS servers that the issue went away.


----------



## MrWizard1974

ok i did the zipper install with no luck first i did it on my SD DVR40 with a drive image that i copied to a 160 gig drive from my units 40 gig drive had no luck there so then i downloaded the instacake cd for 20 bucks .."what a wast of money" and used the image the way it said to in the zipper instructions but it installed a HDVR2 image on my drive i built the tools cd just like it shows and used the $5 boot cd the whole thing CRASHED AND BURNED whats the deal


----------



## rbautch

Come on, you have to give more information than that for us to help you. Does "crashed and burned" mean your drive actually caught fire, or did it just not boot up? Did you get any errors while running the Zipper? Even though you downloaded the wrong Instantcake CD, the image on there should still work. Did you rename the image correctly before you copied it to the tools CD? Did the Zipper apply the image to your drive?


----------



## slydog75

rbautch said:


> Does "crashed and burned" mean your drive actually caught fire, or did it just not boot up?


*snicker*



> then i downloaded the instacake cd for 20 bucks .."what a wast of money"


IMHO $25 to turn your ordinary DTivo into a SUPER Dtivo that would be worth a good bit more than a standare one is not a waist of money. Also, how do you know what image it loaded for you if it 'crashed and burned'? This leads me to believe that it at least booted up so you could see what image it loaded.


----------



## MrWizard1974

i built the first cd with no image i ran zipper on a backed up 160 gig HD with the original image from my 40 gig tivo drive it all went ok with no errors but no hacks .. so i downloaded the instantcake cd for my unit the file after downloading reads as instantcake-sddvr40-6[1] .. so i burn a 2nd tools cd with the image off the instant cake cd and run the zipper again and yes im using the $5 boot cd from them as well... so i run the zipper again this time it installs the image from the tools cd but it installs HDVR2 the tivo gives me hardware errors and wont display guids after the guid setup .... i did not download the wrong instancake cd i checked and double checked the 
the instant cake cd shows that it will restore 3 diff units off the 1 cd and the image size is 280,000KB the image from the cd but there is only 1 image and it isnt the 87,824KB as it shows in the zipper guide is this the problem have the made a new cd since the zipper guide or is somthing els wrong


----------



## MrWizard1974

yes it is a wast of money if it dont work .... if it did work it would be the awsome .... but not working=wast of money


----------



## merlincc

MrWizard1974 said:


> yes it is a wast of money if it dont work .... if it did work it would be the awsome .... but not working=wast of money


This is not a flame but I believe you should go back and look over the instructions once again. One small misstep and you will get the 'almost there' stuck message. I would redo the process once again and take your time.

This process has been done by 10's, maybe 100's of people without a problem. Give us a step by step so we can trouble shoot.

We are here to help but to state that things don't work and they are a waste (yes that is spelled waste not wast) without giving us the details will not get you to the solution you want.


----------



## Gunnyman

especially since this little project isn't putting any money in our pockets, nor are we paid to monitor this thread to support peeps with problems.


----------



## JediKnight2

LOL...sounds like a troll came out to play....

IF you want help...write down STEP BY STEP WHAT you are doing...then post them back...OBVIOUSLY you arent doing something right....my 5 year old helped me do the last DTivo....


----------



## matsalla

I have previously purchased the PTVUpgrade $20 disc for my Phillips DSR7000, and ran it. I have now purchased a DVR80 and want to use Zipper on it. The CD from PTVUpgrade does not appear to have the kernel on the CD as a file itself. Is there a way I can get the kernel off of my existing hacked DSR7000?
Thanks,
David


----------



## MrWizard1974

dont want to be rude but i did give a step by step the image from the instancake cd is installing the wrong image on my drive plain and simple yes it booted with the wrong image and was able to look in the sysinfo and it shows HDVR2 not SD DVR40 the system locks up and wont do anything it gives a hardware error .. im not saying anything bad about zipper all im saying is that instantcake if it dont work the way it should or not at all is a WASTE  of money drop a e merlincc will get ya


----------



## MrWizard1974

i posted a step by step the instantcake cd being able to restor 3 diff units is the issue the file size of the image is muck much larger then posted file size in the zipper guide


----------



## slydog75

Now.. Wizard, is your DTivo booting up and you are just getting messages about not being able to record or view the now playing list? Can you watch the satellite feed? We need to know how far you are getting before you run into problems. If you can watch the satellite feed but you are just getting an error about not being able to record due to a hardware issue, then you just need to run the 51killer.tcl script to fix that.


----------



## Gunnyman

the error is a error 51.
Telnet to tivo from bash prompt type 51killer.tcl
reboot tivo.


----------



## rbautch

MrWizard1974 said:


> i posted a step by step the instantcake cd being able to restor 3 diff units is the issue the file size of the image is muck much larger then posted file size in the zipper guide


The file size is different because different images for different model tivos are different sizes, and that's ok. If you did indeed get the error #51, running the enhancement script per the directions and then rebooting will remove it automagically. This was a new feature added to version 2 of the Zipper.


----------



## MrWizard1974

slydog75 said:


> Now.. Wizard, is your DTivo booting up and you are just getting messages about not being able to record or view the now playing list? Can you watch the satellite feed? We need to know how far you are getting before you run into problems. If you can watch the satellite feed but you are just getting an error about not being able to record due to a hardware issue, then you just need to run the 51killer.tcl script to fix that.


Yes the tivo boots with the wrong image and yes i am getting satellite feed but have no guide even after doing the guide setup i hit the guide and no info or stations its blank can watch live tv but cant change the station usb ports are not active so i cant get it on my network and yes im getting the hardware issue message


----------



## Gunnyman

ok 
lets start from the USB port what Make/model USB network adapter are you using?


----------



## MrWizard1974

Gunnyman said:


> ok
> lets start from the USB port what Make/model USB network adapter are you using?


Linksys USB200m ver 2


----------



## Gunnyman

the version 2 isn't supported
until the enhancement script part of the Zipper procedure is run.
You are heading back to the geek store and buying one that IS supported.
The Netgear FA120 is a great choice.


----------



## elipanama

Gunnyman, your script really helps out us newbies.
I just finished upgrading my Toshiba SD-H400 with a larger drive using MFSTools2.0, and then tried to use the zipper. Eventually I was able to run the zipper (couldn't use the PTV disc to boot, had to use the mfstools cd to boot), and the zipper reported success.
However, the Toshiba just rebooted after the Just a Few More minutes screen. I had to do an mfsrestore.
Do you know if the zipper works on the SD-H400?
Also, as a suggestion, I would add to the zipper a prompt after asking for the drive the Tivo is in, something like 'Press ENTER to start zipping your drive -- remember to have a backup', because the first time I ran it, it caught me by surprise....
Another question (sorry), why is it necessary to stop the daily calls -- does this mean that the Tivo won't get the channel programming? Or is it only to prevent software upgrades?
Thanks again!


----------



## Gunnyman

The zipper is for Series 2 DirecTivo ONLY. The units supported are in RED top right of the zipper page.


----------



## MrWizard1974

Gunnyman said:


> the version 2 isn't supported
> until the enhancement script part of the Zipper procedure is run.
> You are heading back to the geek store and buying one that IS supported.
> The Netgear FA120 is a great choice.


is there any other way to run the enhancements without a nic ... also how can you tell if zipper worked without it being on your network?? is there any tell tale signs ???
and will a linksys usb100tx work for me??


----------



## Gunnyman

the linksys 100xx aren't usb 2.0 I don't think and while it will work, it will be VERY slow. You can use a serial cable (see the underground for details on building one) to start the enhancements script and finish the process.
zipper worked because your tivo booted


----------



## tcflint

Thanks for the great work so far on the Zipper! 

I have one up and running, and would like to compliment it with another to take full advantage of the HMO....A few questions though...I will be replacing a regular receiver with a former subbed SIR-S4040R I bought. :up: 

1. Do I need to activate the unit with DTV before running Zipper? 

2. If it hasn't downloaded 6.2 do I need to wait until it does, or is it ok to put the Instant Cake image one on? 

3. Anything else I may need to do?

Thanks guys!


----------



## summerall

I just got another dtivo from weaknees today, it didn't come with a remote. Does anyone know if a series 1 remote will work with this refurbished DSR7000?

Thanks....sorry for being a little off topic.


----------



## Gunnyman

tcflint said:


> Thanks for the great work so far on the Zipper!
> 
> I have one up and running, and would like to compliment it with another to take full advantage of the HMO....A few questions though...I will be replacing a regular receiver with a former subbed SIR-S4040R I bought. :up:
> 
> 1. Do I need to activate the unit with DTV before running Zipper?
> 
> 2. If it hasn't downloaded 6.2 do I need to wait until it does, or is it ok to put the Instant Cake image one on?
> 
> 3. Anything else I may need to do?
> 
> Thanks guys!


1) yeah probably would be best. Just put the instantcake on, run it thru guided setup activate it then Zipper that suckah!
2) see item 1
3) not really


----------



## Gunnyman

summerall said:


> I just got another dtivo from weaknees today, it didn't come with a remote. Does anyone know if a series 1 remote will work with this refurbished DSR7000?
> 
> Thanks....sorry for being a little off topic.


I think there's an issue with the guide button not switching tuners or something
go grab a dirt cheap URC 6131 awesome universal remote for tivo with thumbs buttons and everything.


----------



## tcflint

Gunnyman said:


> 1) yeah probably would be best. Just put the instantcake on, run it thru guided setup activate it then Zipper that suckah!
> 2) see item 1
> 3) not really


Thanks Gunny!


----------



## webcrawlr

Guys,

In your directions you may want to direct people to emule to get the 6.2 image if they need it instead of PVT. That way they don't need to pay 20 bucks to someone for an image (or worry about the 51 error). If people really want to toss 20 bucks at someone it should be the folks that wrote the script or made any of the many files that are needed to complete this hack.

Just my .02


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> ... This was a new feature added to version 2 of the Zipper.


Can we assume the new version is what is available now through the Zipper web page? Just want to make sure. I am probably going to start trying your Zipper this weekend!


----------



## Gunnyman

yeah 
As The zipper gets tweaked, it gets updated on the site.


----------



## webcrawlr

One other thing.

On step 4 of the instructions it gives you a link to download a almost complete Tools CD. The only issue I saw with that is the files that rbautch is responsible for are out of date (10/24 file dates). If you go to his website he's got files with the date of 10/29. Instead of giving the tools in one zip like that it'd be easier on you (less updating) and will ensure the latest files if you just place a link to rbautch's website and say get this and then another link to a zip with the other files that do not change. Know what I mean?


----------



## rbautch

webcrawlr said:


> Guys,
> 
> In your directions you may want to direct people to emule to get the 6.2 image if they need it instead of PVT. That way they don't need to pay 20 bucks to someone for an image (or worry about the 51 error). If people really want to toss 20 bucks at someone it should be the folks that wrote the script or made any of the many files that are needed to complete this hack.
> 
> Just my .02


I disagree. The 51error won't go away with an Emule image, and in fact if you follow the directions, it will go away on it's own after running the enhancements script and rebooting. With PTVupgrade, you get a known, good, virgin, image that is specifically tailored for your model Tivo. With Emule, you never know what you're going to get, and even if your image works right off the bat, subtle problems could start appearing over time that have have to obvious answer. In addition, PTVupgrade is a sponsor of this forum, and has contributed ALOT of support to the developers of the hacks that are installed by the Zipper and the Enhancement script. They deserve your support, and $20 is not much to part with to get what your getting. I appreciate your thoughts on who deserves the $20, but I prefer that it not go to me or Gunny. We're in it for the fun, and taking $ would be riding the backs of the brilliant people who created the hacks behind the scripts. Not that the scripts are anything to sneeze at.


----------



## Gunnyman

feel free to send me 20 bucks too though 
(I KEED I KEED)


----------



## webcrawlr

rbautch said:


> I disagree. The 51error won't go away with an Emule image, and in fact if you follow the directions, it will go away on it's own after running the enhancements script and rebooting. With PTVupgrade, you get a known, good, virgin, image that is specifically tailored for your model Tivo. With Emule, you never know what you're going to get, and even if your image works right off the bat, subtle problems could start appearing over time that have have to obvious answer. In addition, PTVupgrade is a sponsor of this forum, and has contributed ALOT of support to the developers of the hacks that are installed by the Zipper and the Enhancement script. They deserve your support, and $20 is not much to part with to get what your getting. I appreciate your thoughts on who deserves the $20, but I prefer that it not go to me or Gunny. We're in it for the fun, and taking $ would be riding the backs of the brilliant people who created the hacks behind the scripts. Not that the scripts are anything to sneeze at.


I used the 62small image from emule on both my box's (one samsung and one phillips)with no 51 error before or after hacks.

Anyway, just a thought. It's your world boss.


----------



## webcrawlr

Gunnyman said:


> feel free to send me 20 bucks too though
> (I KEED I KEED)


Someone deserves it.


----------



## Gunnyman

we're living high on fame and adoration


----------



## slydog75

Gunnyman said:


> we're living high on fame and adoration


Very much deserved! Did I mention before that you guys rock? LOL


----------



## Dirac

The best thanks you could give Gunny is not ask questions about the Zipper on DDB. 

Oh yeah, and buy him a beer.


----------



## ibrow

Install was flawless (after I saw the post about the linksys USB200m ver. 2) , superb job guys. I hack everything from Xbox to cell phones, and this is one of the best tools I have ever seen. Mad props to the both of you. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## summerall

Stupid Question of the Day

I hacked my first Tivo (60 gig) with zipper by obtaining an image from PTVupgrade. Purchased another Tivo (40 gig stock) and tried the same but got the "Backup Target not large enough for entire backup by itself" error. Not wanting to purchase another hard drive since I have three 40 gig'ers laying around collecting dust I went to eMule and downloaded the 6.2 minimal image. 

I opened the zip file and it contains a *.mfs file. I was expecting a file like the one on the PTVupgrade disc "000001" with no file extension. 

What do I do with this *.mfs file? How do I use it to get a "000001" file?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Just rename it.


----------



## Gunnyman

with NO extension


----------



## summerall

Thanks guys...another question since I'm full of them...

Since this is a new Tivo from weaknees it had no access card so I'll be transferring a P4 card from my series 1 Tivo to this one. Is this the correct order in which I should perform these steps?

1. Image drive with zipper instructions.
2. Put drive in new Tivo and boot up.
3. Move card to new Tivo.
4. Call directv and use 722 trick???
5. FTP to Tivo and run enhancements tweak script.
6. Call directv and deactivate old tivo series 1.

Thanks


----------



## gfr7

rbautch said:


> I disagree. The 51error won't go away with an Emule image, and in fact if you follow the directions, it will go away on it's own after running the enhancements script and rebooting. With PTVupgrade, you get a known, good, virgin, image that is specifically tailored for your model Tivo. With Emule, you never know what you're going to get, and even if your image works right off the bat, subtle problems could start appearing over time that have have to obvious answer. In addition, PTVupgrade is a sponsor of this forum, and has contributed ALOT of support to the developers of the hacks that are installed by the Zipper and the Enhancement script. They deserve your support, and $20 is not much to part with to get what your getting. I appreciate your thoughts on who deserves the $20, but I prefer that it not go to me or Gunny. We're in it for the fun, and taking $ would be riding the backs of the brilliant people who created the hacks behind the scripts. Not that the scripts are anything to sneeze at.


agreed 100% 
support the supporters of this great hobby!
I can unterstand your point but your looking at it from the wrong angle


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> I disagree. The 51error won't go away with an Emule image, and in fact if you follow the directions, it will go away on it's own after running the enhancements script and rebooting. With PTVupgrade, you get a known, good, virgin, image that is specifically tailored for your model Tivo. With Emule, you never know what you're going to get, and even if your image works right off the bat, subtle problems could start appearing over time that have have to obvious answer. In addition, PTVupgrade is a sponsor of this forum, and has contributed ALOT of support to the developers of the hacks that are installed by the Zipper and the Enhancement script. They deserve your support, and $20 is not much to part with to get what your getting. I appreciate your thoughts on who deserves the $20, but I prefer that it not go to me or Gunny. We're in it for the fun, and taking $ would be riding the backs of the brilliant people who created the hacks behind the scripts. Not that the scripts are anything to sneeze at.


You have some incorrect information in this post. First of all, webcrawlr isn't talking about AN emule image, he's talking about THE 6.2 small image posted by AlphaWolf that's works on any size drive on any series 2 DTivo. If you use the link I posted earlier in this thread, you will get exactly that image with no chance of getting screwed. And of course, there is no 51 error.

I appreciate all the time and money PTV has put into the DTivo hacking community and I did purchase the $5 boot disk with the pre killhdinitrd'd kernals. But one can get the zipper and enhancements script to run without the $20 image CD. So rather than posting misinformation about the 6.2 small image, maybe you could just acknowledge that maybe it would work but that you are not providing technical support for people that go that route.


----------



## Gunnyman

sure it works
yes it's free. We went the way we went for many reasons.
1) Lou is incredibly supportive of the hacking community.
2) We wanted this to be as id10T proof as possible
3) It is FAR easier to download an ISO than get emule set up especially if you don't plan on using it for anything else. 

We've never said the emule image won't work, but for sake of simplicity we've given one set of directions that obviously seem to be working fine for everyone.


----------



## TomK

Once again, thanks for the hard, hard work, Gunny and Rbautch....and/or Rbautch and Gunny.


----------



## Gunnyman

pay no attention to the man behind that curtain


----------



## MrWizard1974

Gunnyman said:


> the linksys 100xx aren't usb 2.0 I don't think and while it will work, it will be VERY slow. You can use a serial cable (see the underground for details on building one) to start the enhancements script and finish the process.
> zipper worked because your tivo booted


yes never once did i say zipper didnt work zipper worked well i just want to know why it installs HDVR2 in my SD DVR40 cus while i hade no problems with the unit at all if i use my image the insantcake image will not show my unit as a SD DVR40.
Also after i run the script with the 100x i should be able to swich to the 200m with no problems right??


----------



## Gunnyman

MrWizard1974 said:


> is there any other way to run the enhancements without a nic ... also how can you tell if zipper worked without it being on your network?? is there any tell tale signs ???
> and will a linksys usb100tx work for me??


This is why I said if your tivo booted, the zipper worked 
Once teh enhancements script has run, the USB200M V2 should work just fine.


----------



## MrWizard1974

Gunnyman said:


> This is why I said if your tivo booted, the zipper worked
> Once teh enhancements script has run, the USB200M V2 should work just fine.


thank you for not flaming my newbishness to forums you are the man Gunnyman

Also i was looking at the tivo site for working nic and they say 200m ver 2 wont work at all only ver 1 will work on a tivo box is this true or does the script alow for more nic to be used then they know of??


----------



## Gunnyman

the enhancement script portion of the Zipper installs USB 2.0 drivers INCLUDING drivers for the USB 200M Version2. RBautch, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> You have some incorrect information in this post. First of all, webcrawlr isn't talking about AN emule image, he's talking about THE 6.2 small image posted by AlphaWolf that's works on any size drive on any series 2 DTivo. If you use the link I posted earlier in this thread, you will get exactly that image with no chance of getting screwed. And of course, there is no 51 error.


The only place the 62small image is available is on Emule (because it's illegal to host it), and I do acknowledge that with your link you will get that exact image. I agree it will work, and Ive used it before. You are incorrect that it will not cause a 51 error. It will - because the DiskConfiguration" key stored in its MFS database will not match the one stored on your tivos crypto chip. The only reason the error doesnt pop up anymore is because the new Zipper deletes the DiskConfiguration attribute when you reboot. If you truly appreciate the utility of my scripts and the support PTV has put into the hacking community, please support them in return by buying their product and not advertising a free image in this thread. Nuff said.


----------



## Gunnyman

Let's also not forget, the only LEGAL source for TiVo images is ptvupgrade.com


----------



## JediKnight2

I agree...I DID dl the wolf image..BUT I also bought the InstantCake image so that I KNOW that I have a good image at all times! AND for the future!


----------



## MrWizard1974

Gunnyman said:


> the linksys 100xx aren't usb 2.0 I don't think and while it will work, it will be VERY slow. You can use a serial cable (see the underground for details on building one) to start the enhancements script and finish the process.
> zipper worked because your tivo booted


Ok i made my serial cable but i cant find anything on how to use it do i need to download somthing im running xp home


----------



## rbautch

Beyond the scope of this thread. Plenty of info on serial cables here, so search for "serial" and "hyperterminal".


----------



## summerall

gunnyman / rbautch -

Can I get your advise on post #604?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

old card won't work in tivo until you DE-Activate the old unit
You're gonna have to make sure DTV will activate the old card in teh new tivo 
lets try to stay on topic please


----------



## SteelersFan

webcrawlr said:


> One other thing.
> 
> On step 4 of the instructions it gives you a link to download a almost complete Tools CD. The only issue I saw with that is the files that rbautch is responsible for are out of date (10/24 file dates). If you go to his website he's got files with the date of 10/29. Instead of giving the tools in one zip like that it'd be easier on you (less updating) and will ensure the latest files if you just place a link to rbautch's website and say get this and then another link to a zip with the other files that do not change. Know what I mean?


Hey guys - No biggie, but... I didn't see a response to this. Should we use the latest files or just the ones from the link in the instructions?


----------



## rbautch

This was done on purpose. I released a new version of the enhancement script, and I wanted to let it "settle in" for awhile before I unleashed it on the Zipper crowd. The zip file will always contain the latest STABLE version of the enhancement script.


----------



## ibrow

I just finished upgrading my DSR-704 using the zipper. I have used 2 USB to ethernet adapters, Linksys and Netgear. I can't get them to work. I get a power light on the netgear one but no link light. I guess I should have prefaced this with the fact that the zipper upgrade worked and gave me the message that it was done. I would like try the new script to see if assigning an IP helps. I am using a linksys router but I also have a spare netgear one around here somewhere.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> The only place the 62small image is available is on Emule (because it's illegal to host it), and I do acknowledge that with your link you will get that exact image. I agree it will work, and Ive used it before. You are incorrect that it will not cause a 51 error. It will - because the DiskConfiguration" key stored in its MFS database will not match the one stored on your tivos crypto chip. The only reason the error doesnt pop up anymore is because the new Zipper deletes the DiskConfiguration attribute when you reboot. If you truly appreciate the utility of my scripts and the support PTV has put into the hacking community, please support them in return by buying their product and not advertising a free image in this thread. Nuff said.


I do, and I did. I posted the image link ONLY because someone didn't have a larger HD and the image he got from PTV wouldn't work on a std. 40GB drive. It was not an attempt to do anything shady.


----------



## rbautch

Agreed. That's the only situation that I would recommend it for.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Agreed. That's the only situation that I would recommend it for.


Just so you know, I removed the emule link. If someone needs it for the previously stated reason (their PTV image that they bought is too big for their HD) they can PM me for the link.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> This was done on purpose. I released a new version of the enhancement script, and I wanted to let it "settle in" for awhile before I unleashed it on the Zipper crowd. The zip file will always contain the latest STABLE version of the enhancement script.


Russ,
you mean the "tweak.zip" file(your Enhancement Scripts) correct?


----------



## rbautch

Yes.


----------



## NYCguy

My tivo was working greate until 2 days ago.

I notice it was freezing from time to time and i had to reboot it.

For some reason all is working except i can't use TWP or FTP.
I can telnet into it and i can ping it. 

Anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## WhyMe

if I use a drive that has a different tivo image, will the zipper overwrite all files? Thanks


----------



## rbautch

NYCguy said:


> My tivo was working greate until 2 days ago.
> 
> I notice it was freezing from time to time and i had to reboot it.
> 
> For some reason all is working except i can't use TWP or FTP.
> I can telnet into it and i can ping it.
> 
> Anyone has any suggestions?


Freezing usually indicates a bad hard drive or one about to go.


----------



## rbautch

WhyMe said:


> if I use a drive that has a different tivo image, will the zipper overwrite all files? Thanks


If you want it to, yes. Just install a new image over the old one. I assume you mean it has a different software version.


----------



## WhyMe

I need to load zipper on 2 different dsr7000, will they need to be started at the same time for the network to set up and mrv to set up? Thanks


----------



## WhyMe

I need to set this on my Dlink wireless router di-624, can anybody tell me what I need to do exactly. Thanks


----------



## rbautch

The instructions for you are the same as for everybody else. Read 'em.


----------



## bnm81002

WhyMe said:


> can anybody tell me what I need to do exactly. Thanks


did you even LOOK at the Zipper link? it's all written up on what to do and what you need :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

Goin to bed Russ
Night shift is yours.
Godspeed everyone


----------



## WhyMe

Yes I read the instructions, it says to set a static ip address and it says nothing how to do that. Sorry that I dont know that.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Freezing usually indicates a bad hard drive or one about to go.


I'm really starting to question this as all four of my Tivos hav e frozen at one time or another since I've added the enhancement script. I guess its possible that they are all beginning to fail at the same time, but it would be a huge coincidence.


----------



## Gunnyman

WhyMe said:


> Yes I read the instructions, it says to set a static ip address and it says nothing how to do that. Sorry that I dont know that.


what is telling you to do that?


----------



## rbautch

WhyMe said:


> Yes I read the instructions, it says to set a static ip address and it says nothing how to do that. Sorry that I dont know that.


After you run the enhancement script, run /enhancments/net-launch.sh.


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> I'm really starting to question this as all four of my Tivos hav e frozen at one time or another since I've added the enhancement script. I guess its possible that they are all beginning to fail at the same time, but it would be a huge coincidence.


Can you post the kernel log and tvlog? Maybe try taking one or two of them back to stock software and see if the problem persists. Make sure that the root/boot partition is the same for an accurate comparison, ie hda3/hda4 on both tivos.


----------



## rbautch

I'm looking for volunteers to test a new Zipper feature that will set up your IP parameters while the drive is still in your PC. This eliminates the need to check your router to find the IP that was assigned to your tivo. It also means that wireless users don't need a wired adapter or serial cable to do their initial setup. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## MrWizard1974

WOOOOHOOOOO zipper worked the verry first time and i didnt know it my problem the whole time was my nic .. i still dont have a nic that works yet but im hooked up with a serial to the Dtivo i redid the install just to be sure i had it all right and used my image i backed up with mfs... WORKED LIKE A CHARM  thanks for putting up with me now all i have to do is find out how to get files on my tivo with a serial so i can hookup my wireless and get it on my network

Thanks Gunnyman & rbautch

also if there is any links in how to install with the serial pls leme know you guys are the best thanks again


----------



## rbautch

If you have a compatible wireless adapter, connect it, and then run:
sh /enhancements/net-launch.sh
then...
tivosh /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl 

You don't need to transfer any files.


----------



## MrWizard1974

rbautch said:


> If you have a compatible wireless adapter, connect it, and then run:
> sh /enhancements/net-launch.sh
> then...
> tivosh /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl
> 
> You don't need to transfer any files.


/enhancements/net-launch.sh: /enhancements/ipaddress_flag: Read-only file system

couldn't read file "netconfig.tcl": no such file or directory

now what


----------



## Gunnyman

mount your tivo file system read write with rw at the bash prompt and try again


----------



## wierdacct

We are now completely wireless for phones and I am trying to set up my Series 2 DirecTv Tivo with our wireless network. I have it hooked up with a Belkin USB FSD5050 Ethernet Adapter to my router, but as you mentioned cannot access network settings.

I would like to be able to access the new features for transferring movies to my computer, etc.

Could you please help.


----------



## rbautch

Why yes! Pull the drive, run the Zipper, done.


----------



## MrWizard1974

Gunnyman said:


> mount your tivo file system read write with rw at the bash prompt and try again


is this befor or after the tivo is hacked do i need to just uninstall sh tweak.sh and re install if so what is the command i need to use as far as rw and remember im using serial cable and hyperterminal i get the bash in hyperterminal


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Can you post the kernel log and tvlog? Maybe try taking one or two of them back to stock software and see if the problem persists. Make sure that the root/boot partition is the same for an accurate comparison, ie hda3/hda4 on both tivos.


I'd be happy to post the logs, but aren't they a little long to post the entire log?


----------



## slydog75

Wizard, just type "mount -o remount, rw" at the bash prompt before you run the scripts rbautch told you about. Also, with both of the DTivo's I've zippered so far I had to run the enhancments script over the serial cable because i couldn't figure out what IP address my Tivo was getting. Both times, cron failed to install properly over the serial cable so once I was able to telnet over my network into the Tivo I had to uninstall and reinstall the enchancement script.


----------



## MrWizard1974

slydog75 said:


> Wizard, just type "mount -o remount, rw" at the bash prompt before you run the scripts rbautch told you about. Also, with both of the DTivo's I've zippered so far I had to run the enhancments script over the serial cable because i couldn't figure out what IP address my Tivo was getting. Both times, cron failed to install properly over the serial cable so once I was able to telnet over my network into the Tivo I had to uninstall and reinstall the enchancement script.


bash-2.02# mount -o remount, rw
mount: can't find rw in /etc/fstab or /var/mtab

im so corn-fused


----------



## MrWizard1974

ok here maybe this will help maybe you will see if there is a problem 
I hope posting somthing this big dont get me in trouble 

flushing ide devices: hda 
Restarting system. 
CPU revision is: 00005430 
FPU revision is: 00005410 
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19 
:25 PST 2004 
Determined physical RAM map: 
memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
On node 0 totalpages: 16384 
zone(0): 16384 pages. 
zone(1): 0 pages. 
zone(2): 0 pages. 
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware 
=false 
Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000 
Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000 
Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000 
Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000. 
Memory: 43820k/65536k available (1222k kernel code, 21716k reserved, 81k data, 6 
4k init, 0k highmem) 
Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes) 
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown  
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Initializing RT netlink socket 
Starting kswapd 
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en 
abled 
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive 
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
hda: 312581808 sectors (160042 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63 
Partition check: 
hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 
hda14 hda15 hda16 
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192) 
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (512 buckets, 4096 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Starting rc.sysinit 
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Scanning for configuration files 
Invoking startup scripts f 
platform 'trinity' 
implementation 'Series2' 
implementer 'TiVo' 
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Activating swap partitions 
Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Loading core system drivers 
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Loading ircatch 
Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/ 
hda9 is mounted. 
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Inode 4117, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=8). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6168, i_blocks wrong 1342 (counted=1330). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6165, i_blocks wrong 734 (counted=730). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6159, i_blocks wrong 360 (counted=358). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6157, i_blocks wrong 3470 (counted=3462). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Fix summary information? yes

/dev/hda9: 632/32768 files (4.7% non-contiguous), 11739/131072 blocks 
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/ 
hda9 is mounted. 
/dev/hda9: clean, 632/32768 files, 11739/131072 blocks 
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Mounting /var 
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Cleaning up files in /var 
Checking space in /var 
Mounting initial environment 
Starting logging daemons 
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Loading input section drivers 
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16 
Loading output section drivers 
Splash the screen 
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Remote control is TIVO 
MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Loading Trinity dssapp 
Look for debug board 
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004 
Loading irblast 
Loading ideturbo 
Loading fan 
Loading therm 
Loading TvBus router 
Updating system clock 
Time set to: Sat Nov 5 15:59:04 2005 
Enabling local route 
Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Checking for additional disk 
Start fan control 
First temperature parameters set: 
Terminal temp: 71 
Critical temp: 62 
Logging temp: 60 
Target temp: 50 
Lowest fan speed: 7 
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Starting TvLauncher 
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp 
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Waiting for launcher to start. 
Launcher is running. 
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Checking for database conversions 
No upgrade to load 
Not upgrading software 
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Starting Services. 
Microcode version is TiVo! 
Found hpk front panel model 1 
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin 
g to 32 
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x55d/0xa230) is not claimed by any active driver 
. 
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp 
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp 
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
using driver frame iter 
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter 
Using a smartSorter! 
Calling ReadStream()s 
....started status session 
Initialize with 2 live caches 
AddInputSect 
AddInputSection 2 
TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup() 
TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup() 
AddInputSection 3 
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
....sending Booting event 
....started status session 
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
starting rc.sysinit.author
set environmental variables
starting telnet and ftp
starting serial bash
running fakecall
bash: no job control in this shell
bash-2.02# Running fakecall version 6
Fakecall ran successfully!
EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Starting netserver at port 12865
server_set_up: binding the socket: Address already in use
Starting netserver at port 12865
server_set_up: binding the socket: Address already in use
Starting netserver at port 12865
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
rc.sysinit is complete
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
....sending Done event
....sending Done event

bash-2.02#


----------



## slydog75

hmmmm... that's odd.. I get the same error when I try to remount as rw...


----------



## WhyMe

How do you tell the difference in the linksys usb200m Series 1 and 2?


----------



## MrWizard1974

WhyMe said:


> How do you tell the difference in the linksys usb200m Series 1 and 2?


if you are buying it at the store and dont have one yet ver 1 will have a small cd icon under the contents on the box if you have the usb200m already look on the back of it ver 2 will be clearly marked if it has no ver on it it is ver 1


----------



## Gunnyman

MrWizard1974 said:


> bash-2.02# mount -o remount, rw
> mount: can't find rw in /etc/fstab or /var/mtab
> 
> im so corn-fused


try mount -o remount,rw /
you're missing a /
you can also type rw at teh bash prompt if you've run the enhancements portion of the zipper process.


----------



## MrWizard1974

DOH!!!


bash-2.02# sh /enhancements/net-launch.sh
Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.125
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.254
couldn't read file "netconfig.tcl": no such file or directory
bash-2.02#


----------



## rbautch

Try navigating to the enhancements directory first.


----------



## MrWizard1974

rbautch said:


> Try navigating to the enhancements directory first.


it did that auto on me but i ftp it in it wasnt ther but now this

bash-2.02# driver-install.sh
bash: .//driver-install.sh: Permission denied
bash-2.02#


----------



## Gunnyman

why are you reinstalling the drivers exactly?
and were you NEEDING static IP in the 1st place?


----------



## MrWizard1974

i got this message so i tried to installation instructions from the link on the wireless install page

http://www.mastersav.com/wireless.html

bash-2.02# sh /enhancements/net-launch.sh
Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.125
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.254
Didn't find network with Default = 1 exiting...
bash-2.02# tivosh /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl
Didn't find network with Default = 1, exiting...


----------



## Gunnyman

well the drivers are already installed via the Zipper.
Here's what I'd do 
start fresh 
re-zipper the drive then install wireless after you have verified everything works with a wired setup.


----------



## rbautch

Follow the link in my signature. It gives two ways to set up wireless. The second way is using wlan-ng, and it says in bold *SUPERSEDED*. This means you shouldn't be trying it, it's just there for reference. It may have hosed your drivers. Might be best to just start over.


----------



## MrWizard1974

Yeah i think i will redo the drive and start from scratch when i get my nic from my friend cus the Linksys usb200m ver. 2 isnt working and this serial/hyperterminal is giving me more problems then its worth but if the linksys 100tx is usb 1 and not 2.0 will i have the same problem after i run the tweak.sh... will the drivers work with it after i run tweak.sh?? 

oh yeah .. i did do the first install via the link in your signature  i got this

bash-2.02# sh /enhancements/net-launch.sh
Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.125
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.254
Didn't find network with Default = 1 exiting...
bash-2.02# tivosh /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl
Didn't find network with Default = 1, exiting...


----------



## MrWizard1974

Just for the record anyone who reads my posts dont take it as a sign that the zipper dont work or is hard to use. All the problems i have is do to my inexperiance and me not having the proper equipment and know how to implement linux commands or even how to ftp .. well you get the picture..  yes im a n00b but we all have to learn sometime or fall by the wayside


my friend just zippered 2 Dtivo and they both went off without a hitch 
by the way he said "Zipper is way better then sleeper" 

Again thanks to all who have put up with me so far


----------



## rbautch

MrWizard1974 said:


> oh yeah .. i did do the first install via the link in your signature  i got this
> 
> bash-2.02# sh /enhancements/net-launch.sh
> Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.125
> Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.254
> Didn't find network with Default = 1 exiting...
> bash-2.02# tivosh /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl
> Didn't find network with Default = 1, exiting...


This means it's not recognizing your network adapter.


----------



## MrWizard1974

rbautch said:


> This means it's not recognizing your network adapter.


10-4 i will get a good one

are the ones from the tivo website list the only ones that will work with it cus i would like to just pick up a linksys from wal-mart today they have like 4 diff kinds there


----------



## Gunnyman

repeat after me.
Netgear FA-120 is my friend.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Can you post the kernel log and tvlog? Maybe try taking one or two of them back to stock software and see if the problem persists. Make sure that the root/boot partition is the same for an accurate comparison, ie hda3/hda4 on both tivos.





Code:


Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Cannot find map file.
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Loaded 34 symbols from 5 modules.
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #6 Wed Jan 26 17:52:06 MST 2005 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 16384 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: zone(0): 16384 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false lba48=true 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.38 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Memory: 43704k/65536k available (1341k kernel code, 21832k reserved, 81k data, 60k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Journalled Block Device driver loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: hda: 312581808 sectors (160042 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 hda15 hda16 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 60k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: starting test.conf 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: starting /init/001_bash.init 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: starting /init/010_lba48.init 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: didn't monte, booting normally 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: platform 'provo' 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6146 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6147 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6148 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6149 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6150 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6151 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6152 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6153 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6154 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6155 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6156 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6157 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6158 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6159 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 6160 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Unattached inode 4119 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ^I(i.e., without -a or -p options) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 contains a file system with errors, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Unattached inode 4119 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY. 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ^I(i.e., without -a or -p options) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Can't clean /dev/hda9 - rebuilding 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: mke2fs 1.06, 7-Oct-96 for EXT2 FS 0.5b, 95/08/09 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Linux ext2 filesystem format 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Filesystem label= 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 32768 inodes, 131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 6553 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: First data block=1 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Block size=1024 (log=0) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Fragment size=1024 (log=0) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 16 block groups 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 8192 blocks per group, 8192 fragments per group 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 2048 inodes per group 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Superblock backups stored on blocks: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ^I8193, 16385, 24577, 32769, 40961, 49153, 57345, 65537, 73729, 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: ^I81921, 90113, 98305, 106497, 114689, 122881 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): 0/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 17936/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 35856/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 53120/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 70496/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 87440/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 104320/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 121360/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hdone 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Writing inode tables: 0/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 1/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 2/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 3/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 4/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 5/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 6/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 7/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 8/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 9/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 10/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 11/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 12/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 13/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 14/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 15/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hdone 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:25 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:27 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16 
Jan 2 00:00:27 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:28 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:29 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:29 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:29 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:30 (none) kernel: Loading Provo dssapp 
Jan 2 00:00:30 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:31 (none) kernel: Loading irblast 
Jan 2 00:00:31 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssapp: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004 
Jan 2 00:00:31 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo 
Jan 2 00:00:31 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:31 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:31 (none) kernel: Loading fan 
Jan 2 00:00:31 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:31 (none) kernel: Loading therm 
Jan 2 00:00:31 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:31 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Oct 24 09:26:17 (none) kernel: Time set to: Mon Oct 24 09:26:17 2005 
Oct 24 09:26:17 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Oct 24 09:26:17 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Oct 24 09:26:17 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Oct 24 09:26:18 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Oct 24 09:26:19 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Oct 24 09:26:19 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Oct 24 09:26:19 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Oct 24 09:26:19 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Oct 24 09:26:19 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Oct 24 09:26:19 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Oct 24 09:26:19 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Oct 24 09:26:19 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Oct 24 09:26:20 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp 
Oct 24 09:26:20 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 24 09:26:20 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 24 09:26:21 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Oct 24 09:26:21 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Oct 24 09:26:22 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Oct 24 09:26:22 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Oct 24 09:26:24 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Oct 24 09:26:24 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Oct 24 09:26:24 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Oct 24 09:26:25 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Oct 24 09:26:25 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Oct 24 09:26:25 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Oct 24 09:26:33 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Oct 24 09:26:34 (none) kernel: Found hpk front panel model 1 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Oct 24 09:26:35 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Oct 24 09:26:36 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Oct 24 09:26:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 24 09:26:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Oct 24 09:26:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Oct 24 09:26:36 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Oct 24 09:26:36 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Oct 24 09:26:36 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Oct 24 09:26:37 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Oct 24 09:26:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 24 09:26:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Oct 24 09:26:38 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Oct 24 09:26:38 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-1, Netgear FA-120 USB Ethernet 
Oct 24 09:26:38 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 87, tx 87) mtu 1500 raw framing 
Oct 24 09:26:43 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp 
Oct 24 09:26:43 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 24 09:26:43 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 24 09:26:43 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp 
Oct 24 09:26:43 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 24 09:26:43 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 24 09:26:57 (none) kernel: using driver frame iter 
Oct 24 09:26:57 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Oct 24 09:26:57 (none) kernel: Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter 
Oct 24 09:26:57 (none) kernel: Using a smartSorter! 
Oct 24 09:27:36 (none) kernel: Calling ReadStream()s 
Oct 24 09:27:49 (none) kernel: ....started status session 
Oct 24 09:27:56 (none) kernel: Initialize with 2 live caches 
Oct 24 09:27:56 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 1 
Oct 24 09:27:56 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 2 
Oct 24 09:27:56 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() 
Oct 24 09:27:56 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() 
Oct 24 09:27:57 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 3 
Oct 24 09:28:02 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Oct 24 09:28:05 (none) kernel: ....started status session 
Oct 24 09:28:06 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event 
Oct 24 09:28:06 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event 
Oct 24 09:28:09 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 24 09:28:09 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 24 09:28:10 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Oct 24 09:28:10 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Oct 24 09:28:11 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found 
Oct 24 09:28:12 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: cd: /var/hack/sbin: No such file or directory 
Oct 24 09:28:12 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: ncidd: command not found 
Oct 24 09:28:12 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: cd: /var/hack/bin: No such file or directory 
Oct 24 09:28:12 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: tivocid: command not found 
Oct 24 09:28:12 (none) kernel: /enhancements/TWPrun.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or directory 
Oct 24 09:28:18 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 24 09:28:28 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 24 09:28:41 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Oct 24 09:28:42 (none) kernel: crond: /var/spool/cron/crontabs: No such file or directory 
Oct 24 09:28:43 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: /var/hack/endpadplus.tcl: No such file or directory 
Oct 24 09:28:43 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Oct 24 09:28:48 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 24 09:28:58 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 24 09:29:08 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Oct 24 09:29:17 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event 
Oct 24 09:29:17 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event 
Oct 24 12:38:21 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x02487b63 
Oct 24 12:38:21 (none) kernel: Before = 0x02487b9b, After = 0x02487bc8 
Oct 24 12:38:21 (none) kernel: 
Oct 24 12:45:16 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x03a40230 
Oct 24 12:45:16 (none) kernel: Before = 0x03a4028e, After = 0x03a402bc 
Oct 24 12:45:16 (none) kernel: 
Oct 24 12:50:25 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x04abeecd 
Oct 24 12:50:25 (none) kernel: Before = 0x04b1b860, After = 0x04b1b88e 
Oct 24 12:50:25 (none) kernel: 
Oct 24 13:16:22 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0afbbc64 
Oct 24 13:16:22 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0afbbcc9, After = 0x0afbbcf6 
Oct 24 13:16:22 (none) kernel: 
Oct 24 14:48:51 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x011ab9f3 
Oct 24 14:48:51 (none) kernel: Before = 0x011aba2b, After = 0x011aba59 
Oct 24 14:48:51 (none) kernel: 
Oct 24 17:09:42 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0143f9c0 
Oct 24 17:09:42 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0143f9fb, After = 0x0143fa29 
Oct 24 17:09:42 (none) kernel: 
Oct 24 17:15:44 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0270222f 
Oct 24 17:15:44 (none) kernel: Before = 0x02702288, After = 0x027022b6 
Oct 24 17:15:44 (none) kernel: 
Oct 24 17:15:44 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x02859fc6 
Oct 24 17:15:44 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0285a009, After = 0x0285a037 
Oct 24 17:15:44 (none) kernel: 
Oct 24 17:27:38 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x05cb4e0c 
Oct 24 17:27:38 (none) kernel: Before = 0x05cb23e7, After = 0x05cb2414 
Oct 24 17:27:38 (none) kernel: 
Oct 24 19:02:01 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x008e0c80 
Oct 24 19:02:01 (none) kernel: Before = 0x008e0cbc, After = 0x008e0cea 
Oct 24 19:02:01 (none) kernel: 
Oct 24 21:15:48 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Oct 24 21:29:12 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Oct 24 21:41:10 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cannot find map file.
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loaded 34 symbols from 5 modules.
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #6 Wed Jan 26 17:52:06 MST 2005 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 16384 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: zone(0): 16384 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false lba48=true 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.38 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Memory: 43704k/65536k available (1341k kernel code, 21832k reserved, 81k data, 60k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Journalled Block Device driver loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: hda: 312581808 sectors (160042 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 hda15 hda16 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 60k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: starting test.conf 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: starting /init/001_bash.init 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: starting /init/010_lba48.init 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: didn't monte, booting normally 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: platform 'provo' 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=14). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6154, i_blocks wrong 32 (counted=22). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 126 (counted=122). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6157, i_blocks wrong 288 (counted=286). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 672/32768 files (11.6% non-contiguous), 15506/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 672/32768 files, 15506/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16 
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading Provo dssapp 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssapp: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading irblast 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading fan 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading therm 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Oct 24 21:47:45 (none) kernel: Time set to: Mon Oct 24 21:47:45 2005 
Oct 24 21:47:45 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Oct 24 21:47:45 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Oct 24 21:47:45 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Oct 24 21:47:47 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Oct 24 21:47:47 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Oct 24 21:47:47 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Oct 24 21:47:47 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Oct 24 21:47:47 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Oct 24 21:47:47 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Oct 24 21:47:47 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Oct 24 21:47:47 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Oct 24 21:47:47 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Oct 24 21:47:48 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp 
Oct 24 21:47:48 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 24 21:47:48 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 24 21:47:49 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Oct 24 21:47:49 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Oct 24 21:47:51 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Oct 24 21:47:51 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Oct 24 21:47:52 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Oct 24 21:47:53 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Oct 24 21:47:53 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Oct 24 21:47:53 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Oct 24 21:47:53 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Oct 24 21:47:53 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Oct 24 21:48:02 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Oct 24 21:48:02 (none) kernel: Found hpk front panel model 1 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Oct 24 21:48:03 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Oct 24 21:48:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Oct 24 21:48:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 24 21:48:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Oct 24 21:48:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Oct 24 21:48:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Oct 24 21:48:04 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Oct 24 21:48:04 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Oct 24 21:48:05 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Oct 24 21:48:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 24 21:48:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Oct 24 21:48:06 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Oct 24 21:48:06 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-1, Netgear FA-120 USB Ethernet 
Oct 24 21:48:06 (none) kernel: eth0: Medium status: 0x14 
Oct 24 21:48:06 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 98, tx 98) mtu 1500 simple framing 
Oct 24 21:48:12 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp 
Oct 24 21:48:12 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 24 21:48:12 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 24 21:48:12 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp 
Oct 24 21:48:12 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 24 21:48:12 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 24 21:48:26 (none) kernel: using driver frame iter 
Oct 24 21:48:26 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Oct 24 21:48:26 (none) kernel: Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter 
Oct 24 21:48:26 (none) kernel: Using a smartSorter! 
Oct 24 21:49:08 (none) kernel: Calling ReadStream()s 
Oct 24 21:49:21 (none) kernel: ....started status session 
Oct 24 21:49:28 (none) kernel: Initialize with 2 live caches 
Oct 24 21:49:28 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 1 
Oct 24 21:49:28 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 2 
Oct 24 21:49:28 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() 
Oct 24 21:49:28 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() 
Oct 24 21:49:29 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 3 
Oct 24 21:49:34 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Oct 24 21:49:37 (none) kernel: ....started status session 
Oct 24 21:49:38 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event 
Oct 24 21:49:38 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event 
Oct 24 21:49:42 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 24 21:49:42 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 24 21:49:43 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Oct 24 21:49:43 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Oct 24 21:49:43 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found 
Oct 24 21:49:44 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: /busybox/netserver: No such file or directory 
Oct 24 21:49:51 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 24 21:50:01 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 24 21:50:07 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 24 21:50:14 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Oct 24 21:50:15 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Oct 24 21:50:16 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Oct 24 21:50:17 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 24 21:50:18 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Oct 24 21:50:19 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Oct 24 21:50:23 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 24 21:50:27 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 24 21:50:35 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Oct 24 21:51:03 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event 
Oct 24 21:51:03 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event 
Oct 25 12:05:33 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x07a8d9ed 
Oct 25 12:05:33 (none) kernel: Before = 0x07ae12f7, After = 0x07ae1325 
Oct 25 12:05:33 (none) kernel: 
Oct 25 12:20:22 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0abbe467 
Oct 25 12:20:22 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0abbbbe6, After = 0x0abbbc14 
Oct 25 12:20:22 (none) kernel: 
Oct 25 12:21:51 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0b63940c 
Oct 25 12:21:51 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0b63944a, After = 0x0b639477 
Oct 25 12:21:51 (none) kernel: 
Oct 25 23:27:10 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0a714b33 
Oct 25 23:27:10 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0a714b8e, After = 0x0a714bbc 
Oct 25 23:27:10 (none) kernel: 
Oct 25 23:27:12 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0a62a9c3 
Oct 25 23:27:12 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0a68a4b3, After = 0x0a68a4e1 
Oct 25 23:27:12 (none) kernel: 
Oct 25 23:37:14 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0c9ba673 
Oct 25 23:37:14 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0ca1a550, After = 0x0ca1a57e 
Oct 25 23:37:14 (none) kernel: 
Oct 25 23:38:57 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0d71a3bd 
Oct 25 23:38:57 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0d5ce61c, After = 0x0d5ce64a 
Oct 25 23:38:57 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 00:48:51 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x043317d9 
Oct 26 00:48:51 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0432edd8, After = 0x0432ee06 
Oct 26 00:48:51 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 01:04:33 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x01abac5a 
Oct 26 01:04:33 (none) kernel: Before = 0x01bab27a, After = 0x01bab2a7 
Oct 26 01:04:33 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 01:06:51 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0259fb1b 
Oct 26 01:06:51 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0259af0e, After = 0x0259af3b 
Oct 26 01:06:51 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 07:27:05 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x09e6c50a 
Oct 26 07:27:05 (none) kernel: Before = 0x09e69b13, After = 0x09e69b40 
Oct 26 07:27:05 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 07:28:01 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x09feac8e 
Oct 26 07:28:01 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0a0b5d68, After = 0x0a0b5d96 
Oct 26 07:28:01 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 11:36:54 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00be2da8 
Oct 26 11:36:54 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00be2e13, After = 0x00be2e40 
Oct 26 11:36:54 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 21:48:51 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x01d88348 
Oct 26 21:48:51 (none) kernel: Before = 0x01d85ae6, After = 0x01d85b13 
Oct 26 21:48:51 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 21:56:52 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0356c8b7 
Oct 26 21:56:52 (none) kernel: Before = 0x03569afd, After = 0x03569b2b 
Oct 26 21:56:52 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 22:28:20 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00a94ac8 
Oct 26 22:28:20 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00a92310, After = 0x00a9233e 
Oct 26 22:28:20 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 22:56:56 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x05e7999e 
Oct 26 22:56:56 (none) kernel: Before = 0x05e775d7, After = 0x05e77605 
Oct 26 22:56:56 (none) kernel: 
Oct 26 23:06:39 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x012dd153 
Oct 26 23:06:39 (none) kernel: Before = 0x012dd18b, After = 0x012dd1b8 
Oct 26 23:06:39 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 02:19:46 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x007bfde5 
Oct 27 02:19:46 (none) kernel: Before = 0x007bfe3c, After = 0x007bfe6a 
Oct 27 02:19:46 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 02:26:09 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00a84866 
Oct 27 02:26:09 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00bfdcfd, After = 0x00bfdd2b 
Oct 27 02:26:09 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 06:05:47 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 3 tries to set video STC to 0x006ea593 
Oct 27 06:05:47 (none) kernel: Before = 0x006ea5cb, After = 0x006ea5f8 
Oct 27 06:05:47 (none) kernel: Before = 0x006ea5f9, After = 0x006ea627 
Oct 27 06:05:47 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cannot find map file.
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loaded 34 symbols from 5 modules.
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #6 Wed Jan 26 17:52:06 MST 2005 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 16384 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: zone(0): 16384 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false lba48=true 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.38 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Memory: 43704k/65536k available (1341k kernel code, 21832k reserved, 81k data, 60k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Journalled Block Device driver loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: hda: 312581808 sectors (160042 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 hda15 hda16 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 60k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: starting test.conf 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: starting /init/001_bash.init 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: starting /init/010_lba48.init 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: didn't monte, booting normally 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: platform 'provo' 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2078 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6159, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 190 (counted=182). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 96 (counted=88). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 7652 (counted=7642). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 862 (counted=856). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6157, i_blocks wrong 1202 (counted=1196). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 686/32768 files (12.2% non-contiguous), 23981/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 686/32768 files, 23981/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading Provo dssapp 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssapp: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading irblast 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading fan 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading therm 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Oct 27 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Oct 27 09:26:12 2005 
Oct 27 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Oct 27 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Oct 27 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Oct 27 09:26:14 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Oct 27 09:26:14 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Oct 27 09:26:14 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Oct 27 09:26:14 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Oct 27 09:26:14 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Oct 27 09:26:14 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Oct 27 09:26:14 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Oct 27 09:26:14 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Oct 27 09:26:14 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Oct 27 09:26:15 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp 
Oct 27 09:26:15 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 27 09:26:15 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 27 09:26:16 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Oct 27 09:26:16 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Oct 27 09:26:18 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Oct 27 09:26:18 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Oct 27 09:26:19 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Oct 27 09:26:20 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Oct 27 09:26:20 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Oct 27 09:26:20 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Oct 27 09:26:20 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Oct 27 09:26:20 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Oct 27 09:26:28 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Oct 27 09:26:29 (none) kernel: Found hpk front panel model 1 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Oct 27 09:26:30 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Oct 27 09:26:31 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Oct 27 09:26:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 27 09:26:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Oct 27 09:26:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Oct 27 09:26:31 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Oct 27 09:26:31 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Oct 27 09:26:31 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Oct 27 09:26:32 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Oct 27 09:26:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 27 09:26:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Oct 27 09:26:33 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Oct 27 09:26:33 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-1, Netgear FA-120 USB Ethernet 
Oct 27 09:26:33 (none) kernel: eth0: Medium status: 0x14 
Oct 27 09:26:33 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 98, tx 98) mtu 1500 simple framing 
Oct 27 09:26:39 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp 
Oct 27 09:26:39 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 27 09:26:39 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 27 09:26:39 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp 
Oct 27 09:26:39 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 27 09:26:39 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 27 09:26:53 (none) kernel: using driver frame iter 
Oct 27 09:26:53 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Oct 27 09:26:53 (none) kernel: Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter 
Oct 27 09:26:53 (none) kernel: Using a smartSorter! 
Oct 27 09:27:34 (none) kernel: Calling ReadStream()s 
Oct 27 09:27:47 (none) kernel: ....started status session 
Oct 27 09:27:54 (none) kernel: Initialize with 2 live caches 
Oct 27 09:27:54 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 1 
Oct 27 09:27:54 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 2 
Oct 27 09:27:54 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() 
Oct 27 09:27:54 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() 
Oct 27 09:27:55 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 3 
Oct 27 09:28:00 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Oct 27 09:28:03 (none) kernel: ....started status session 
Oct 27 09:28:04 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event 
Oct 27 09:28:04 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event 
Oct 27 09:28:08 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 27 09:28:08 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 27 09:28:09 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Oct 27 09:28:09 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Oct 27 09:28:09 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found 
Oct 27 09:28:17 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 27 09:28:19 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Oct 27 09:28:23 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Oct 27 09:28:23 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 27 09:28:34 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Oct 27 09:28:41 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Oct 27 09:28:42 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 27 09:28:47 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 27 09:28:56 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Oct 27 09:29:20 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event 
Oct 27 09:29:20 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event 
Oct 27 10:28:34 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00bb0c4f 
Oct 27 10:28:34 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00bb0c89, After = 0x00bb0cb6 
Oct 27 10:28:34 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 11:11:19 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0090357a 
Oct 27 11:11:19 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00aeeb51, After = 0x00aeeb7f 
Oct 27 11:11:19 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 20:18:20 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0265f850 
Oct 27 20:18:20 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0265f8a9, After = 0x0265f8d7 
Oct 27 20:18:20 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 20:23:15 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0857b34c 
Oct 27 20:23:15 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0857b3ab, After = 0x0857b3d8 
Oct 27 20:23:15 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 21:18:02 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x04fd520f 
Oct 27 21:18:02 (none) kernel: Before = 0x04fd25ae, After = 0x04fd25dc 
Oct 27 21:18:02 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 21:18:03 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x04f8da56 
Oct 27 21:18:03 (none) kernel: Before = 0x04f8ae51, After = 0x04f8ae7e 
Oct 27 21:18:03 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 21:18:04 (none) kernel: Reseting the audio decoder since it appears to be frozen. 
Oct 27 22:07:50 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0231122d 
Oct 27 22:07:50 (none) kernel: Before = 0x021e0440, After = 0x021e046e 
Oct 27 22:07:50 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 22:16:30 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x050a22ad 
Oct 27 22:16:30 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0509f824, After = 0x0509f852 
Oct 27 22:16:30 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 23:44:46 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0890d44b 
Oct 27 23:44:46 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0890d483, After = 0x0890d4b1 
Oct 27 23:44:46 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 23:44:51 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x08ce1dd8 
Oct 27 23:44:51 (none) kernel: Before = 0x08d43ad0, After = 0x08d43afd 
Oct 27 23:44:51 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 23:44:52 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x08c8cd10 
Oct 27 23:44:52 (none) kernel: Before = 0x08c8cd6e, After = 0x08c8cd9c 
Oct 27 23:44:52 (none) kernel: 
Oct 27 23:47:13 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x09238d40 
Oct 27 23:47:13 (none) kernel: Before = 0x09239399, After = 0x092393c7 
Oct 27 23:47:13 (none) kernel: 
Oct 28 22:49:13 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00730766 
Oct 28 22:49:13 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0073079f, After = 0x007307cc 
Oct 28 22:49:13 (none) kernel: 
Oct 28 23:42:40 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x07d01e41 
Oct 28 23:42:40 (none) kernel: Before = 0x07cff144, After = 0x07cff172 
Oct 28 23:42:40 (none) kernel: 
Oct 28 23:43:58 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x07f599c7 
Oct 28 23:43:58 (none) kernel: Before = 0x07f572ae, After = 0x07f572dc 
Oct 28 23:43:58 (none) kernel: 
Oct 28 23:50:50 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0944dbbf 
Oct 28 23:50:50 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0944dc16, After = 0x0944dc44 
Oct 28 23:50:50 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 00:08:24 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x01644f9a 
Oct 29 00:08:24 (none) kernel: Before = 0x01644ffe, After = 0x0164502b 
Oct 29 00:08:24 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 00:10:09 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x025911f1 
Oct 29 00:10:09 (none) kernel: Before = 0x025f152d, After = 0x025f155b 
Oct 29 00:10:09 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 00:12:49 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x02bf7b7f 
Oct 29 00:12:49 (none) kernel: Before = 0x02bf81cc, After = 0x02bf81fa 
Oct 29 00:12:49 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 00:30:52 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x069b7a08 
Oct 29 00:30:52 (none) kernel: Before = 0x068965ac, After = 0x068965da 
Oct 29 00:30:52 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 00:40:03 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0913efc5 
Oct 29 00:40:03 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0913c513, After = 0x0913c541 
Oct 29 00:40:03 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 01:20:11 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x027cdef6 
Oct 29 01:20:11 (none) kernel: Before = 0x027cdf36, After = 0x027cdf64 
Oct 29 01:20:11 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 09:43:12 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0940aedb 
Oct 29 09:43:12 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0940e60e, After = 0x0940e63c 
Oct 29 09:43:12 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 12:45:52 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x06ce49fd 
Oct 29 12:45:52 (none) kernel: Before = 0x06ce21eb, After = 0x06ce2219 
Oct 29 12:45:52 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 12:45:56 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x072d81e7 
Oct 29 12:45:56 (none) kernel: Before = 0x072d5748, After = 0x072d5775 
Oct 29 12:45:56 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 15:27:06 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00c88996 
Oct 29 15:27:06 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00c889ce, After = 0x00c889fc 
Oct 29 15:27:06 (none) kernel: 
Oct 29 16:16:11 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00b579e4 
Oct 29 16:16:11 (none) kernel: Before = 0x034c025f, After = 0x034c028d 
Oct 29 16:16:11 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 21:27:16 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x03359654 
Oct 30 21:27:16 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0335968c, After = 0x033596ba 
Oct 30 21:27:16 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 21:38:30 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x04a3e3b1 
Oct 30 21:38:30 (none) kernel: Before = 0x04a3e3f9, After = 0x04a3e427 
Oct 30 21:38:30 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 21:47:42 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x06effe6f 
Oct 30 21:47:42 (none) kernel: Before = 0x06f5611f, After = 0x06f5614c 
Oct 30 21:47:42 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 21:54:05 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x086729a4 
Oct 30 21:54:05 (none) kernel: Before = 0x08542810, After = 0x0854283d 
Oct 30 21:54:05 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 22:05:44 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0aaede36 
Oct 30 22:05:44 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0a9b308d, After = 0x0a9b30bb 
Oct 30 22:05:44 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 22:41:52 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x114434c9 
Oct 30 22:41:52 (none) kernel: Before = 0x1144351f, After = 0x1144354d 
Oct 30 22:41:52 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 22:43:45 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x11caabe4 
Oct 30 22:43:45 (none) kernel: Before = 0x11b60bc6, After = 0x11b60bf4 
Oct 30 22:43:45 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 22:44:18 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x120b885e 
Oct 30 22:44:18 (none) kernel: Before = 0x11f6b204, After = 0x11f6b232 
Oct 30 22:44:18 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 22:45:08 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x12651d63 
Oct 30 22:45:08 (none) kernel: Before = 0x12651dbc, After = 0x12651dea 
Oct 30 22:45:08 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 22:48:07 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x134ee648 
Oct 30 22:48:07 (none) kernel: Before = 0x1354a30a, After = 0x1354a338 
Oct 30 22:48:07 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 22:49:22 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x13f65b3b 
Oct 30 22:49:22 (none) kernel: Before = 0x13f65b7a, After = 0x13f65ba8 
Oct 30 22:49:22 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 22:50:15 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x1449fb56 
Oct 30 22:50:15 (none) kernel: Before = 0x1449fb97, After = 0x1449fbc4 
Oct 30 22:50:15 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 23:02:22 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x18cd1cb5 
Oct 30 23:02:22 (none) kernel: Before = 0x18cd1d14, After = 0x18cd1d42 
Oct 30 23:02:22 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 23:02:37 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x18e615d0 
Oct 30 23:02:37 (none) kernel: Before = 0x18e61627, After = 0x18e61654 
Oct 30 23:02:37 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 23:02:44 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x18d05d9e 
Oct 30 23:02:44 (none) kernel: Before = 0x18d5d9f6, After = 0x18d5da24 
Oct 30 23:02:44 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 23:52:38 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0132a831 
Oct 30 23:52:38 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0132a898, After = 0x0132a8c6 
Oct 30 23:52:38 (none) kernel: 
Oct 30 23:58:53 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x011c3986 
Oct 30 23:58:53 (none) kernel: Before = 0x011c39df, After = 0x011c3a0c 
Oct 30 23:58:53 (none) kernel: 
Oct 31 00:30:26 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00cb2f1f 
Oct 31 00:30:26 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00bb2b21, After = 0x00bb2b4f 
Oct 31 00:30:26 (none) kernel: 
Oct 31 00:52:27 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0588f77f 
Oct 31 00:52:27 (none) kernel: Before = 0x05767c3d, After = 0x05767c6b 
Oct 31 00:52:27 (none) kernel: 
Oct 31 01:03:34 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x082c2214 
Oct 31 01:03:34 (none) kernel: Before = 0x08173987, After = 0x081739b5 
Oct 31 01:03:34 (none) kernel: 
Oct 31 01:30:47 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x05ea633b 
Oct 31 01:30:47 (none) kernel: Before = 0x05ea6393, After = 0x05ea63c0 
Oct 31 01:30:47 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cannot find map file.
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loaded 34 symbols from 5 modules.
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #6 Wed Jan 26 17:52:06 MST 2005 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 16384 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: zone(0): 16384 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false lba48=true 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.38 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Memory: 43704k/65536k available (1341k kernel code, 21832k reserved, 81k data, 60k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Journalled Block Device driver loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: hda: 312581808 sectors (160042 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 hda15 hda16 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192) 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 60k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: starting test.conf 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: starting /init/001_bash.init 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: starting /init/010_lba48.init 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: didn't monte, booting normally 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: platform 'provo' 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Inode 6164, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 452 (counted=440). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 144 (counted=140). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 19080 (counted=19070). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 1954 (counted=1942). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Inode 6157, i_blocks wrong 2714 (counted=2706). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Inode 6166, i_blocks wrong 48 (counted=34). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 18462 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 689/32768 files (12.3% non-contiguous), 35798/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 689/32768 files, 35798/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading Provo dssapp 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssapp: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading irblast 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading fan 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading therm 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Oct 31 09:26:10 (none) kernel: Time set to: Mon Oct 31 09:26:10 2005 
Oct 31 09:26:10 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Oct 31 09:26:10 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Oct 31 09:26:10 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Oct 31 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Oct 31 09:26:12 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Oct 31 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Oct 31 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Oct 31 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Oct 31 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Oct 31 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Oct 31 09:26:12 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Oct 31 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Oct 31 09:26:13 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp 
Oct 31 09:26:13 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 31 09:26:13 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 31 09:26:14 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Oct 31 09:26:14 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Oct 31 09:26:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Oct 31 09:26:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Oct 31 09:26:17 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Oct 31 09:26:18 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Oct 31 09:26:18 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Oct 31 09:26:18 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Oct 31 09:26:18 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Oct 31 09:26:18 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Oct 31 09:26:26 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Oct 31 09:26:27 (none) kernel: Found hpk front panel model 1 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Oct 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Oct 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Oct 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Oct 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Oct 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Oct 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Oct 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Oct 31 09:26:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Oct 31 09:26:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Oct 31 09:26:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Oct 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Oct 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-1, Netgear FA-120 USB Ethernet 
Oct 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel: eth0: Medium status: 0x14 
Oct 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 98, tx 98) mtu 1500 simple framing 
Oct 31 09:26:37 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp 
Oct 31 09:26:37 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 31 09:26:37 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 31 09:26:37 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp 
Oct 31 09:26:37 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 31 09:26:37 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: using driver frame iter 
Oct 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Oct 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter 
Oct 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: Using a smartSorter! 
Oct 31 09:27:29 (none) kernel: Calling ReadStream()s 
Oct 31 09:27:43 (none) kernel: ....started status session 
Oct 31 09:27:50 (none) kernel: Initialize with 2 live caches 
Oct 31 09:27:50 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 1 
Oct 31 09:27:50 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 2 
Oct 31 09:27:50 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() 
Oct 31 09:27:50 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() 
Oct 31 09:27:51 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 3 
Oct 31 09:27:56 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Oct 31 09:27:59 (none) kernel: ....started status session 
Oct 31 09:28:00 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event 
Oct 31 09:28:00 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event 
Oct 31 09:28:04 (none) kernel: iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) 
Oct 31 09:28:04 (none) kernel: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 
Oct 31 09:28:05 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Oct 31 09:28:05 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Oct 31 09:28:05 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found 
Oct 31 09:28:14 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 31 09:28:15 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Oct 31 09:28:19 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Oct 31 09:28:20 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 31 09:28:34 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Oct 31 09:28:35 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Oct 31 09:28:42 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 31 09:28:51 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Oct 31 09:29:01 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Oct 31 09:29:17 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event 
Oct 31 09:29:17 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event 
Oct 31 23:07:05 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x010ae720 
Oct 31 23:07:05 (none) kernel: Before = 0x010ae791, After = 0x010ae7bf 
Oct 31 23:07:05 (none) kernel: 
Oct 31 23:54:13 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x06ffbbd4 
Oct 31 23:54:13 (none) kernel: Before = 0x06ffbc0c, After = 0x06ffbc3a 
Oct 31 23:54:13 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 01:58:00 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00b6cdea 
Nov 1 01:58:00 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00b6ce22, After = 0x00b6ce50 
Nov 1 01:58:00 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 06:49:12 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00ba59c9 
Nov 1 06:49:12 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00ba7d98, After = 0x00ba7dc6 
Nov 1 06:49:12 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 08:26:11 (none) kernel: Reseting the video decoder since it appears to be frozen. 
Nov 1 10:06:12 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Nov 1 10:06:42 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Nov 1 10:28:59 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x011793f2 
Nov 1 10:28:59 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0117942f, After = 0x0117945d 
Nov 1 10:28:59 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 10:52:03 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x059f4480 
Nov 1 10:52:03 (none) kernel: Before = 0x059f44b8, After = 0x059f44e6 
Nov 1 10:52:03 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 11:15:56 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x081c60ee 
Nov 1 11:15:56 (none) kernel: Before = 0x081c6146, After = 0x081c6173 
Nov 1 11:15:56 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 11:16:08 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0888c55a 
Nov 1 11:16:08 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0888c593, After = 0x0888c5c0 
Nov 1 11:16:08 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 11:38:47 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00862351 
Nov 1 11:38:47 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0086238b, After = 0x008623b9 
Nov 1 11:38:47 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 18:06:16 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00bf0be0 
Nov 1 18:06:16 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00c2704b, After = 0x00c27078 
Nov 1 18:06:16 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 18:19:35 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x03e2f91f 
Nov 1 18:19:35 (none) kernel: Before = 0x03d05f24, After = 0x03d05f52 
Nov 1 18:19:35 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 18:33:35 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x05bce372 
Nov 1 18:33:35 (none) kernel: Before = 0x05bce3cc, After = 0x05bce3fa 
Nov 1 18:33:35 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 18:42:17 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0804fbba 
Nov 1 18:42:17 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0804d3d2, After = 0x0804d400 
Nov 1 18:42:17 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 21:15:48 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x044021e0 
Nov 1 21:15:48 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0440282e, After = 0x0440285c 
Nov 1 21:15:48 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 21:27:39 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x06e3813f 
Nov 1 21:27:39 (none) kernel: Before = 0x06e38177, After = 0x06e381a5 
Nov 1 21:27:39 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 22:27:30 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x04308559 
Nov 1 22:27:30 (none) kernel: Before = 0x04308591, After = 0x043085bf 
Nov 1 22:27:30 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 22:27:31 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x042c7d11 
Nov 1 22:27:31 (none) kernel: Before = 0x042c7d53, After = 0x042c7d81 
Nov 1 22:27:31 (none) kernel: 
Nov 1 23:45:30 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x03d76632 
Nov 1 23:45:30 (none) kernel: Before = 0x03d73f9a, After = 0x03d73fc7 
Nov 1 23:45:30 (none) kernel: 
Nov 2 00:52:44 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0367f86f 
Nov 2 00:52:44 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0356dd6b, After = 0x0356dd99 
Nov 2 00:52:44 (none) kernel: 
Nov 2 00:52:54 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x03bb699e 
Nov 2 00:52:54 (none) kernel: Before = 0x03a92712, After = 0x03a92740 
Nov 2 00:52:54 (none) kernel: 
Nov 2 09:15:11 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Nov 2 09:15:16 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Nov 2 12:58:00 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00a8c7c6 
Nov 2 12:58:00 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00a8dc10, After = 0x00a8dc3e 
Nov 2 12:58:00 (none) kernel: 
Nov 2 21:09:19 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 3 tries to set video STC to 0x00cd8528 
Nov 2 21:09:19 (none) kernel: Before = 0x026da201, After = 0x026da22e 
Nov 2 21:09:19 (none) kernel: Before = 0x026da22f, After = 0x026da25d 
Nov 2 21:09:19 (none) kernel: 
Nov 3 00:16:16 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x08db692a 
Nov 3 00:16:16 (none) kernel: Before = 0x08db4071, After = 0x08db409f 
Nov 3 00:16:16 (none) kernel: 
Nov 3 00:21:33 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x008bb213 
Nov 3 00:21:33 (none) kernel: Before = 0x008bd771, After = 0x008bd79f 
Nov 3 00:21:33 (none) kernel: 
Nov 3 00:21:50 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00d75627 
Nov 3 00:21:50 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00d75684, After = 0x00d756b2 
Nov 3 00:21:50 (none) kernel: 
Nov 3 00:58:38 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0b4b7ed6 
Nov 3 00:58:38 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0b4b7f31, After = 0x0b4b7f5f 
Nov 3 00:58:38 (none) kernel: 
Nov 3 06:07:53 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00c1dca4 
Nov 3 06:07:53 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00c1dcfe, After = 0x00c1dd2c 
Nov 3 06:07:53 (none) kernel:


----------



## rbautch

Looks like you're running an older version of the script. I don't see anything tell tale in the log, but perhaps the /dev/null problem with the older scripts may have something to do with it (but doubtful). I would take one Tivo and update it with the latest script, and take aother back to a stock image to see if the problem stops.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Looks like you're running an older version of the script. I don't see anything tell tale in the log, but perhaps the /dev/null problem with the older scripts may have something to do with it (but doubtful). I would take one Tivo and update it with the latest script, and take aother back to a stock image to see if the problem stops.


Yeah, I don't bother to update the script unless there's something I really want in the newer one. I'll give your suggestions a shot. So, am I correct in saying there is nothing obvious in the log that would suggest a malfunctioning drive? And finally, have you ever seen the



Code:


Oct 24 17:09:42 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0143f9c0 
Oct 24 17:09:42 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0143f9fb, After = 0x0143fa29

lines in any of your logs before? Once these lines start to be written to the log, nothing else gets written until a reboot. And they appear on all four Tivos. There is very little on the other forum about those entries.


----------



## jaxgent

Wow, nice script!!

Can the Zipper script be safely rerun without uninstalling it 1st?

Thanks
jaxgent


----------



## rbautch

Yes it can. You might get a few errors about stuff already mounted and files already there, but those can safely be ignored.


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> Yeah, I don't bother to update the script unless there's something I really want in the newer one. I'll give your suggestions a shot. So, am I correct in saying there is nothing obvious in the log that would suggest a malfunctioning drive? And finally, have you ever seen the
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Oct 24 17:09:42 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0143f9c0
> Oct 24 17:09:42 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0143f9fb, After = 0x0143fa29
> 
> lines in any of your logs before? Once these lines start to be written to the log, nothing else gets written until a reboot. And they appear on all four Tivos. There is very little on the other forum about those entries.


The "needing two tries" is a fairly common message that is not likely causing any trouble. However the


Code:


Reseting the video decoder since it appears to be frozen.

 entry is indicative of a freezing problem caused by a bad signal or an intermittent signal caused by bad weather. This would explain why it happens on all of your Tivos. You might check your signal strength, or even try recording the same things on all Tivos to see if the freezing occurs in the same spot. You don't have any "drive seek" errors which would be indicative of a failing drive.


----------



## tivoenthused

Quick TWP/Zipper question:

I successfully zippered my 2nd D*TiVo a week ago. HMO, MRV, are all up and running on both units. The problem I am having is I cannot get TWP (TiVo Web Plus) to come up in my browser on the 2nd D*TiVo. I know I have identified the correct ip -- I can FTP to the machine, I can ping it, but for some reason I can't get TWP to start. Perhaps it was turned off while I was screwing around with Hackman. Is there a simple line of code to turn TWP back on? Any ideas? Thanks from a Linux novice.


----------



## rbautch

/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb console


----------



## tivoenthused

rbautch,

I tried that, but when I ftp in, I don't show that I have a "hack" folder in the var/ directory. Did it not install when I ran the zipper? If not, should I uninstall the zipper and start over?


----------



## rbautch

Either you didn't run the Enhancements script whey you first telnetted in, or you didn't select the Tivowebplus option when the script ran.


----------



## tivoenthused

So I uninstalled the tweaks and now I am reinstalling. However, when i attempt to reinstall I am getting a message that says:
"original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to exit this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here:"

I did not get this the first time I ran the zipper. What course of action do you reccommend?


----------



## TomK

'r'emove the file, I did and I am sure that everyone else did too.


----------



## tivoenthused

I removed the original unpatched tivo app per TomK's recco above. However, when I attempted to reinstall the enhancements I keep getting "Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first." 

I already ran the uninstall script script. I checked the Enhancements directory with my FTP client and the folder is empty, however I can't delete it using Filezilla. Do I need to run the uninstall script again? Do I need to find another way to delete (or rename) the old Enhancements directory so I can resinstall the tweaks?


----------



## rbautch

The uninstall script should have removed the enhancements directory. Remove it from bash. Or run the uninstall script again.


----------



## Gunnyman

tivoenthused said:


> I removed the original unpatched tivo app per TomK's recco above. However, when I attempted to reinstall the enhancements I keep getting "Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first."
> 
> I already ran the uninstall script script. I checked the Enhancements directory with my FTP client and the folder is empty, however I can't delete it using Filezilla. Do I need to run the uninstall script again? Do I need to find another way to delete (or rename) the old Enhancements directory so I can resinstall the tweaks?


from bash
rm -r /enhance*
what I've seen happen on some systems is the enahancements dir gets created with extra spaces at the end for some reason.
The wildcard will take care of that 
ftp is not a great way to remove directories.


----------



## tivoenthused

I ran the uninstall script again. Then I attempted to run the enhance,ents script again. This is what i got:
mv: rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/*: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#

I went back in the FTP and found the rbautch_files.tgz.... its in the root directory. Is that where its supposed to be? Any ideas on what to try next?


----------



## rbautch

copy the rbautch-files.tgz archive to the directory you're running tweak.sh from.


----------



## Gunnyman

the tgz file is supposed to be in the same directory you ran the tweak.sh from
here's what I always do when I am installing a new enhancements script
from bash I mkdir /tweak
then I ftp the files from tweak.zip to /tweak
then from bash cd /tweak
then, because I am on a mac and I always seem to need to, I run the two scripts thru dos2unix with dos2unix *.sh this cleans up any weird line feed/CR issues.
then I run the tweak-unisnstall.sh then I run tweak.sh
then I rm -r my /tweak directory 
that way I know it's a clean install every time


----------



## tivoenthused

I moved the rbautch-files.tgz to the /hacks directory and it worked. TWP is up and all is well. I must have hit the wrong answer when during the original enhancements install it asked "do you already have TWP installed". I bet I hit yes because I already had it installed on my other machine, or I read too quickly and thought it was asking if I wanted TWP installed. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tivoenthused

One more question while we're all here:
Rbautch's script installs TWP v 1.2.1 -- I have seen that TWP 2.2 is out. Do you reccommend we upgrade to the newer version? If so, why?


----------



## rbautch

1.2.2 has not been released yet.


----------



## ebm

I went through the "Tivo Zipper" script using a cake image.

I installed everything on a new seagate 200 GB. The system boots up correctly and I can record/watch tv again. The problem is that the dhcp isn't working. I used the recomended USB Netgear FA120 ethernet nic. Did I miss something.

Can somebody try and assist me with this problem. I'm tring to have my tivo update over the network since I have a VOIP phone system. This is the only way to get my tivo to update without dragging my tivo to a friends house.

*NIC*: Netgear FA120 Ethernet USB
*Tivo*: Direct TV RCA 40gb
*HD*: Seagate 200gb

system Info says:
*Platform*: Series2
*Soft Version*: 6.2-01-2-321 (cake build)
*record capacit*y: up to 176 hours


----------



## Gunnyman

ebm said:


> I went through the "Tivo Zipper" script using a cake image.
> 
> I installed everything on a new seagate 200 GB. The system boots up correctly and I can record/watch tv again. The problem is that the dhcp isn't working. I used the recomended USB Netgear FA120 ethernet nic. Did I miss something.
> 
> Can somebody try and assist me with this problem. I'm tring to have my tivo update over the network since I have a VOIP phone system. This is the only way to get my tivo to update without dragging my tivo to a friends house.
> 
> *NIC*: Netgear FA120 Ethernet USB
> *Tivo*: Direct TV RCA 40gb
> *HD*: Seagate 200gb
> 
> system Info says:
> *Platform*: Series2
> *Soft Version*: 6.2-01-2-321 (cake build)
> *record capacit*y: up to 176 hours


Is dhcp enabled on your router? You should have a dhcp clients table if it is.
Do you have power and link lights on your FA120?
You won't need the network to connect to tivo since a Dtivo gets all of its guide data from the satellites in fact zipper has killed your nag messages for you when HMO was enabled.


----------



## mikelyxx

Hey all,

Thanks for this great script. I zippered my Dtivo last weekend within an hour following your great directions. Everything worked the first time. Took your script and did the same to my SA Tivo. Needed to adjust the iptables and then reset the TWP port to 8080 but now they are working together and life is good. 

Thanks again for all your great work. 

Cheers.
Michael


----------



## ebm

Gunnyman said:


> Is dhcp enabled on your router? You should have a dhcp clients table if it is.
> Do you have power and link lights on your FA120?
> You won't need the network to connect to tivo since a Dtivo gets all of its guide data from the satellites in fact zipper has killed your nag messages for you when HMO was enabled.


Yes, DHCP is enabled. I also verified the cable and everything else is working. On the USB adapter the activity light is show amber and the power is green.

I tested the connection by pluging in my laptop from the same cable to the router. Needless to say my laptop was able to get a new DHCP IP from the router. Just not the tivo......

the only other option I could think of was to sniff the network connection between between the two and see if there is any activity.... 
I thought I would see if there is anything I missed.


----------



## Gunnyman

amber means there's a conflict with the IP.
Pull the adapter from the tivo, reboot your router, and then plug the adapter back in.


----------



## ebm

Gunnyman said:


> amber means there's a conflict with the IP.
> Pull the adapter from the tivo, reboot your router, and then plug the adapter back in.


Interesting, as a test I plugged the usb adapter into my laptop and found out that there seems to be a problem with the adapter. It keeps telling my the cable is unplugged, even though it can see it's there.

I'll try getting a new one, frys here I come again.... 

Thanks for you help.. I'm hoping this is just a usb hardware problem...


----------



## Gunnyman

sounds like it


----------



## ebm

ebm said:


> Interesting, as a test I plugged the usb adapter into my laptop and found out that there seems to be a problem with the adapter. It keeps telling my the cable is unplugged, even though it can see it's there.
> 
> I'll try getting a new one, frys here I come again....
> 
> Thanks for you help.. I'm hoping this is just a usb hardware problem...


no such luck, I'm getting the same results with the new adapter.
Is there a way to set the tivo with a static ip?


----------



## rbautch

You could try the test version of the new zipper, which I just uploaded to the test posting area. Copy both files to your tools disk, then run zipper-test.sh instead of zipper.sh. This version sets a static IP while the drive is still in your PC. After you go through the guided setup, reboot, and then try to telnet to the IP you specified.


----------



## slydog75

Or you could use a serial cable and hyperterminal to run the enhancements script which allows you to set your IP.. this is what I have had to do on both of my Tivos.


----------



## ebm

I would try to terminal in but I don't have a serial port on my Directtivo. I'll give the new one a try tomorrow. Does the static allow you to set the gateway, and dns settings also. Would I need to set those items after I boot the tivo up again?


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> The "needing two tries" is a fairly common message that is not likely causing any trouble. However the
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Reseting the video decoder since it appears to be frozen.
> 
> entry is indicative of a freezing problem caused by a bad signal or an intermittent signal caused by bad weather. This would explain why it happens on all of your Tivos. You might check your signal strength, or even try recording the same things on all Tivos to see if the freezing occurs in the same spot. You don't have any "drive seek" errors which would be indicative of a failing drive.


Hmm, recording the same thing on multiple Tivos would be impossible since I have no idea when the freezing is going to occur. I get at least one unit frozen per week, but its a different unit. I can never predict when its going to happen. Could this be a multiswitch problem?


----------



## MrWizard1974

ebm said:


> I would try to terminal in but I don't have a serial port on my Directtivo. I'll give the new one a try tomorrow. Does the static allow you to set the gateway, and dns settings also. Would I need to set those items after I boot the tivo up again?


all tivo units have a serial they just dont look like the serial on the back of your pc... look for a 1/8" female plug in that looks like you can plug a headset into it should be to the left of your usb ports and will be labled serial you will need to make/buy a serial cable to work with this interface .. i made one myself didnt take long  here i added this link http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/35
this is the cable you will need just open hyperteminal and make sure you have hyperterminal set to use your com port that the serial is on ... after you connect both ends to the pc and the tivo and reboot the tivo ... bam there it is it will show a long boot the when all activity is done hit enter and you will be at the bash promt good luck


----------



## NeWcS

rbautch said:


> Check the router to see the IP address that was assigned to your Tivo?


What if your not using a router and your just using a hub???

Thanks

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman

what are you using to serve IP Addresses to your network? Are you sharing internet with all your computers?


----------



## mcurz

I have had tivo since 1999. Have been hacking the box for alot of years so I am not new to this but I hit a road block when I tryed to use zipper. So of someone could help that would be great so here is the problem I am having with zipper.

When zipper run it fixes the bootpage but when it goes to copy over the files from my tools cd I get NO SPACE LEFT ON DEVICE and cant copy the filed to the tivo drive. I have read the form for two days and could not find anything on this.

This is what I did 

1-Put a new wd 160GB HD in (clean) PS (tryed this on three drives)
2-booted up the ptv 5 dollar cd
3-mounted cdrom
4-cd to cdrom
5-ran zipper (sh zipper.sh)and did a clean install of 6.2
6-tested in my tivo and booted up fine and saw all the space 144 hrs
7-rebooted and ran zipper (sh zipper.sh) again get NO SPACE LEFT ON DEVICE

Thanks to all who can help

Michael


----------



## NeWcS

Gunnyman said:


> what are you using to serve IP Addresses to your network? Are you sharing internet with all your computers?


No sharing. Just my main computer and the TiVO. Just want to be able to access the TiVO from my comp. W/ Sleeper it asked me the IP I wanted and worked fine. Will zipper ask me If I want DHCP or Static????

Thanks

-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman

its going to assume dhcp until the next version comes out of beta 
you might want to wait until that gets finalized.


----------



## Gunnyman

mcurz said:


> I have had tivo since 1999. Have been hacking the box for alot of years so I am not new to this but I hit a road block when I tryed to use zipper. So of someone could help that would be great so here is the problem I am having with zipper.
> 
> When zipper run it fixes the bootpage but when it goes to copy over the files from my tools cd I get NO SPACE LEFT ON DEVICE and cant copy the filed to the tivo drive. I have read the form for two days and could not find anything on this.
> 
> This is what I did
> 
> 1-Put a new wd 160GB HD in (clean) PS (tryed this on three drives)
> 2-booted up the ptv 5 dollar cd
> 3-mounted cdrom
> 4-cd to cdrom
> 5-ran zipper (sh zipper.sh)and did a clean install of 6.2
> 6-tested in my tivo and booted up fine and saw all the space 144 hrs
> 7-rebooted and ran zipper (sh zipper.sh) again get NO SPACE LEFT ON DEVICE
> 
> Thanks to all who can help
> 
> Michael


if you ran the zipper you don't ruun it again with the tivo running, you run tweak.sh

the zipper is trying to copy again a lot of files that were already copied when the drive was in your pc.


----------



## NeWcS

Will I be able to run the scripts via serial?



-Jay


----------



## Gunnyman

NeWcS said:


> Will I be able to run the scripts via serial?
> 
> -Jay


yes but until you have an IP address and DNS info stored on the tivo you will likely see delays on seeing your now playing list .


----------



## mcurz

I just did a back-up of 6.2 and then put it on a new big drive and ran mfsadd no other patches

Michael


----------



## Gunnyman

I've edited my message after I re-read what you did, read it again


----------



## mcurz

So all I have to do is put it back in my tivo and let it run the patches

Michael


----------



## mcurz

Just redid the drive amd second time i ran tweak.sh still get the no space error and and new error (this only works on 3.x ...ect and your living in the past man)


----------



## rbautch

This means it's not recognizing your software version, which I thought only would happen with 2.x software. What is your Tivo model and software version?


----------



## mcurz

HDVR2 6.2

Michael


----------



## mcurz

Well on the back of the unit it says hdvr2 in tivo it says dsr704 ver 6.2-01-2-151


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> Hmm, recording the same thing on multiple Tivos would be impossible since I have no idea when the freezing is going to occur. I get at least one unit frozen per week, but its a different unit. I can never predict when its going to happen. Could this be a multiswitch problem?


Not sure if a multiswitch proplem might cause freezing. You might just keep searching on "freezing" and see if anything pops up other than a hard drive issue. Or just replace your multiswitch and see if that works. Is your signal strength good?


----------



## mcurz

Will check back tomorrow around 7-7:30 I have to get off the computer my room mate needs to to some of his work.

Hope to talk to you tomorrow and thanks again for all the help gunnyman

Michael


----------



## rbautch

mcurz said:


> Well on the back of the unit it says hdvr2 in tivo it says dsr704 ver 6.2-01-2-151


 I assume that means you got your image from Emule. When you ran out of space, it likely did not copy/untar all the files it needs to run the enhancement script. Type df at bash to see how much capacity you've used. You can manually root around and delete files, but it might be easier just to start over....and don't run the Zipper twice!

edit: ...and my name is not gunnyman.


----------



## bnm81002

mcurz said:


> Well on the back of the unit it says hdvr2 in tivo it says dsr704 ver 6.2-01-2-151


are you sure the Tivo shows version 6.2-01-2-151? I have the DSR 704 and mine shows 6.2-01-2-301, and you don't get an "error 51" either? what does the "IRD MODEL" show in your system information? mine shows DSR704


----------



## rbautch

NeWcS said:


> No sharing. Just my main computer and the TiVO. Just want to be able to access the TiVO from my comp. W/ Sleeper it asked me the IP I wanted and worked fine. Will zipper ask me If I want DHCP or Static????
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Jay


The next version of the Zipper will ask you to set a static IP only. I wanted to keep it simple and avoid any "what is DHCP?" questions. Enough people are already having trouble figuring out the IP address their router assigned to the tivo.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> The next version of the Zipper will ask you to set a static IP only. I wanted to keep it simple and avoid any "what is DHCP?" questions. Enough people are already having trouble figuring out the IP address their router assigned to the tivo.


Not to sound ungrateful but when do you think the next version of The Zipper will be released. I just got my USB adaptors and will want to try this very soon!


----------



## rbautch

Beta version is in the test posting area. Try it!!


----------



## NeWcS

Gunnyman said:


> yes but until you have an IP address and DNS info stored on the tivo you will likely see delays on seeing your now playing list .


Dont know if it matters but heres what I did:

Loaded 00001 from Cake to the tools CD. When it was done put drive in my TiVO. Loaded up Hyperterminal: 


Code:


cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh

At the point where it asked If I wanted DHCP or Static. I told it Static w/ ip 192.168.254.208.

I can now ftp/telnet/tivoweb. etc etc etc.

May want to add this somewhere in the guide for ghetto people like me who arent using a router and is using a hub.

-Jay


----------



## rbautch

How do your IP entries differ from people with routers?


----------



## NeWcS

Ok, I just read it again and I think I may have misunderstood what it was saying. I was under the impression that inorder to have network support you HAD to have a router.

My Bad

-Jay


----------



## NeWcS

I just got done zippering my DSR7000. I have to say im very happy with the way it turned out and how ez it was. Great work guys!!!!!!


The only question I have is when I goto the 'Pick Programs to record' screen and try to click .search by title' I get the !DONG!. At the bottom of the screen it says 'acquiring satellite data.........will be aliv in 30min.' Well its been over an hour. Is this normal?????

I called DTV and did 722 and that worked to get my 1-100 chans. 

Is this normal or am I over looking something?

Thanks Again!

-Jay


----------



## NeWcS

N/M, Its there now. Guess I didnt wait long enough.


-Jay


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Not sure if a multiswitch proplem might cause freezing. You might just keep searching on "freezing" and see if anything pops up other than a hard drive issue. Or just replace your multiswitch and see if that works. Is your signal strength good?


signal strength is mid 80's to low 90's on most transponders


----------



## SteelersFan

Happy Birthday Gunny! And thanks for all yours and Russ' hard work!


----------



## JWThiers

SteelersFan said:


> Happy Birthday Gunny! And thanks for all yours and Russ' hard work!


Ditto


----------



## bworrell

Hey everyone... I think I might have an incompatible USB adapter.

Ran through the zipper scripts fine and booted my RCA DVR40 w/ a Dlink DWL-G122 adapter. I'm not getting any lights at all on the adapter. Is that because I don't have a compatible USB adapter? The G122 is on the compatability list, but says it requires V7.1 of the software. Do I need to go get something else that's on the list that doesn't require V7.1?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
go grab a highly regarded Netgear FA120


----------



## Philly Bill

Gunnyman said:


> yes
> go grab a highly regarded Netgear FA120


I got two off ebay for $26 delivered.


----------



## bworrell

Gunnyman said:


> yes
> go grab a highly regarded Netgear FA120


Whoa... hang on a sec. I must have missed something in the setup. The FA120 is a wired adapter, and I want to do wireless. Do I have to use a wired adapter first so I can do the network setup? If not, can someone please suggest a good, compatible, wireless adapter to use?

Edit:
I think I might have answered my own question. Should I set it up via the FA120, and then follow:
rbautch wireless setup


----------



## Gunnyman

wireless is doable
there is a list of wireless adapters ( you're restricted to wireless b) at tivo.com.
you can configure wireless if you use the beta zipper script rbautch has alluded to in this thread already.


----------



## rbautch

bworrell said:


> Whoa... hang on a sec. I must have missed something in the setup. The FA120 is a wired adapter, and I want to do wireless. Do I have to use a wired adapter first so I can do the network setup? If not, can someone please suggest a good, compatible, wireless adapter to use?
> 
> Edit:
> I think I might have answered my own question. Should I set it up via the FA120, and then follow:
> rbautch wireless setup


I have a Netgear MA111 and Linksys WUSB11, both work great, but watch the version numbers. Best bet is Ebay. Tomorrow, I'll post a working version of the Zipper that sets up wireless without the need for a wired adapter.


----------



## mcurz

Sorry rbautch

My tivo says IRD=DSR704 Ver. 6.2-01-2-151 Have had no problems with the unit run fine.
I did not get the image from Emule The image came from may unit the day the unit updated to 6.2 and befoure that I made a back-up of all the images as updates came out.
The unit has not been hacked just added a new bigger drive. 

As I am typeing this I am retrying the zipper let you know what happens soon

Michael


----------



## mcurz

Ok here are the numbers after I typed df before I did anything

1K-Blocks USED Available Use % Mounted on 
15863 11072 4791 70% 

Well this might help after I mount the cdrom the numbers are
370434 370434 0 100% /ver/log/mount

I ran zipper and put down a new image on the hd should I rerun zipper after I reboot.

If I read this right the there is no more space to do anything

Michael


----------



## ebm

MrWizard1974 said:


> all tivo units have a serial they just dont look like the serial on the back of your pc... look for a 1/8" female plug in that looks like you can plug a headset into it should be to the left of your usb ports and will be labled serial you will need to make/buy a serial cable to work with this interface .. i made one myself didnt take long  here i added this link http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/35
> this is the cable you will need just open hyperteminal and make sure you have hyperterminal set to use your com port that the serial is on ... after you connect both ends to the pc and the tivo and reboot the tivo ... bam there it is it will show a long boot the when all activity is done hit enter and you will be at the bash promt good luck


I found out it was a bad network cable that was causing the problem. Once I put a new cable on it, the dhcp worked.

I'll give the static a try also. I would much rather have it on a static address, this way I can give it a dns entry.


----------



## mcurz

Well after playing with everything it looks like I am out of space to run zipper. I ran ptv basic cd with lba48 ran zipper copyed over some files could not find other files and then got no space left on device. How do I free up more space what files do I delete..


Michael


----------



## Gunnyman

well I'm scratching my head here because following the directions exactly as written I get a perfectly hacked Tivo HD on all 10-15 different drives I've tried it on.


----------



## bworrell

Thanks guys. Wired setup worked perfectly with the FA120 I just picked up at CompUSA. Of course the wireless USB I had didn't work, so I ordered a MA111 off of ebay.


----------



## mcurz

Followed the direction to the T could it be my computer

Michael


----------



## Gunnyman

well you didnt to a T if you used the basic CD rather than the 5 dollar enhanced one.


----------



## mcurz

I tryed Both cds both did not work I am trying all on a faster new computer I'll tell you what happen.

Michael


----------



## mcurz

Well No go on the new computer get same thing when zipper is run I get write error NO SPACE LEFT ON DEVICE.

IF anyone can figer something out that would be great. 
Going to hang it up for the night will try it again tomorrow will check back tomorrow to Untill then

Someone will figer it out.
I love this forum have been reading it for years

Again thanks to all for the help. 

Michael


----------



## eightball

First off, you guys are geniuses! Made it through the entire install without any problems. Thank you. 

I realize there is probably a better forum for this question but I've searched and can't find it. 

I have a dsr704 combo unit and I'm a little fuzzy on exactly which hmo-mrv options I've picked up with Zipper. Is it possible to run Galleon on the combo units (it seems no - but I'm one of those people who needs to hear it).

Ultimately, I'd love to get video from my Mac streamed to the tivo. Any suggestions, helpful search terms would be appreciated.

Again thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## Gunnyman

nope no galleon for us and I HATE that I got to play with Galleon on my dad's standalone this weekend, that thing is COOL.


----------



## Gunnyman

so much going on in this Thread Michael.
Can you detail for me when this error occurs, 
start befor that
Tell me what image you are using, where you got it, which boot disc etc. lay it all out step by step once more.
Because honestly either something is missing from your explanation, or somehow we are getting wires crossed. 
The zipper, as written using either an IN PLACE (unhacked) dtivo image OR the instantcake specific to your DTivo model DOES work.


----------



## sandpj

It appears that Superpatch v1.1 is capable of enabling MRV on the R10 without eprom mods based on NutKase's notes. Am I understanding correctly?

If so, do you plan to change the R10 restriction noted on the Zipper page?

Thx much...Paul


----------



## DrJohn2005

I just got into this hobby what software verison should a DSR7000 be at?


----------



## willardcpa

sandpj said:


> It appears that Superpatch v1.1 is capable of enabling MRV on the R10 without eprom mods based on NutKase's notes. Am I understanding correctly?
> 
> If so, do you plan to change the R10 restriction noted on the Zipper page?
> 
> Thx much...Paul


Please furnish some quotes on this. I just spent over an hour "over there" looking for "NutKase's notes" couldn't locate anything that vaguely resembled what you are saying. As recent as Sunday PlainBill was still saying that an eprom mod was necessary. And from what I could ascertain v1.1 has something to do with standalones, not R10s.


----------



## texster

I'm looking for a clarification for zippering new drives.

I am Upgrading a Hughes sd80 w/ 160gb maxtor quickview
I opted to bake the new drive w/ instantcake 6.2
Using the ptv boot cd w/ zipper tools cd

After baking, do you first have to put the freshly baked drive in the unit, clear and delete etc before you zipper? Instantcake requires a clear and delete immediately, wouldn't that wipe out most of the zipper. Or is there a way to bake and zipper w/out having to clear and delete? 

Or, as the install instructions suggest, is it just better (if possible) to place a 6.2 image in the zipper tools CD and avoid baking altogether?


----------



## Gunnyman

do your instantcake then reboot with the boot disk 
then zipper.


----------



## Gunnyman

sandpj said:


> It appears that Superpatch v1.1 is capable of enabling MRV on the R10 without eprom mods based on NutKase's notes. Am I understanding correctly?
> 
> If so, do you plan to change the R10 restriction noted on the Zipper page?
> 
> Thx much...Paul


man people like to read a lot into things 
Superpatch now works on 6.1 software ( the r10 runs this) nowhere does NutKase say the R10 doesn't need a PROM Mod.
Once PROM MODDDED, you can run superpatch.
He assumes, that anyone READING his thread and posessing an R10 , realizes this.


----------



## SteelersFan

DrJohn2005 said:


> I just got into this hobby what software verison should a DSR7000 be at?


6.2 is the latest.


----------



## Nugent

Starting at 2:30 am every night, I have a series of three or four "TiVo Service Data" recordings lined up in my To Do list. I think these are preventing the regular cron reboot. Ideally, I would like to prevent the service data downloads altogether. If I delete them from the to do list, they just reappear. Any suggestions?


----------



## mercurial

Well got my third and final SD TiVo zippered up this morning...

/goes off to get that second drive working in his HR10-250 and patiently wait for an HR10-250 version of the Zipper to try...


----------



## summerall

I would like to use caller ID on my Tivo but before I connect a phone line, where can I look to see the next scheduled call home and last successful call home?

I don't think cron is working on my Tivo. Is it still OK to connect a phone line since the Zipper blocks outgoing calls home?


----------



## Gunnyman

zipper does NOT block phone calls
you can find last successful and next scheduled in system info.


----------



## willardcpa

summerall said:


> I would like to use caller ID on my Tivo but before I connect a phone line, where can I look to see the next scheduled call home and last successful call home?
> 
> I don't think cron is working on my Tivo. Is it still OK to connect a phone line since the Zipper blocks outgoing calls home?


If cron is working Fakecall will be run every night at 8:20 Pacific time (hey its my time I'll use it if I want  ). This is what will show up in system information.
But the important thing to look at is under setting - phone. This is what tivo apparently uses to determine when it will actually try to call home. The system information data gets updated every day when Fakecall does its thing. But the one in setting - phone only gets reset when the tivo reboots - cron is set up to do this twice a week. It is possible under rbautchs script to tell it to not do a reboot if it is recording something - this is like playing with a handgrenade ; if your tivo was recording something then the tivo would not reboot - the phone settings would not be reset to make a call out six days plus in the future and the tivo might make a call home (goodbye hacks).
For instance if I look at mine right now, under system information it says the last successful connection was last night at 8:20 and the next scheduled one is next Tuesday at 7:39 (I'm going on recollection as I'm at work, but it is something a little less than a full week). And system information will update both of those by one day everynight at 8:20 when fakecall runs. But if I look under phone settings I see that the last successful call was on Sunday at 8:20 and the next scheduled call is on next Sunday at 7:39. Here is where the plot thickens - because if that is left alone the tivo will actually call home next Sunday at 7:39 - before what had been set up in cron as a weekly reboot on Monday morning at 1:20am (even though system information will change daily and look like the next call is almost a week out). I pointed this out to rbautch and he updated the script several weeks ago so that now it does two reboots a week - a second reboot is Thursday morning at 1:20, thus getting in ahead of the Sunday evening call home. So if I look at my data on say Saturday under system information it will say that the last successful call was Friday night and the next scheduled is next Friday night (cute to look at but don't mean squat). But under setting - phone it will say that the last successful was Wednesday at 8:20 and that the next scheduled is on next Wednesday at 7:39 (the reboot Thursday morning reset these items, and they will be reset next Monday morning well before the next scheduled call home on Wednesday night).
Only after watching this for a week or so (to make sure it is working) would I suggest pluggin in you phone line.


----------



## rbautch

I just posted version 1.3 of the Zipper on the website. This one prompts you for an IP address while the drive is still in your PC, eliminating the need to check your router for a DHCP-assigned address. It also means that you don't need a wired adapter to implement the settings for a wireless connection. When you boot up a Zippered drive for the first time, a background script will set your network parameters automatically.


----------



## austin61

summerall said:


> I would like to use caller ID on my Tivo but before I connect a phone line, where can I look to see the next scheduled call home and last successful call home?
> 
> I don't think cron is working on my Tivo. Is it still OK to connect a phone line since the Zipper blocks outgoing calls home?


For another layer of protection you can run phonereset.tcl. This will put a # sign in front of the phone number, so that even if the unit tries to call Tivo it will not be able to complete the call.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> I just posted version 1.3 of the Zipper on the website. This one prompts you for an IP address while the drive is still in your PC, eliminating the need to check your router for a DHCP-assigned address...


Thanks for the new version! Just so I'm clear, do I make up an IP myself based on other addresses in the table? If not, how do I get the IP address?


----------



## rbautch

You can pick any IP address you want, as long as it's in the same subnet as your router. Just pick an IP address that's close to other devices on your network, and you'll be safe.


----------



## SteelersFan

That's what I thought, thanks!
Edit: Does this mean that once an IP is assigned during zippering it will always stay the same?


----------



## summerall

SteelersFan said:


> That's what I thought, thanks!
> Edit: Does this mean that once an IP is assigned during zippering it will always stay the same?


I had the same question. My router uses DHCP so if I just "pick" an IP address let's say 192.168.1.102 then will that remain my tivo's IP forever? I thought devices randomly get an IP assigned by a router with DHCP, so a reboot of the Tivo it would reassign *maybe* a different IP.


----------



## ttodd1

No, if you "hard code" an IP address it will stay with the device. Unless you change it of course..


----------



## summerall

ttodd1 said:


> No, if you "hard code" an IP address it will stay with the device. Unless you change it of course..


So when the new Zipper script asks me to enter an IP address do I just leave it blank since I have DHCP?


----------



## DrJohn2005

SteelersFan said:


> 6.2 is the latest.


So mine being at 3.1.1c-01-2-101 is not a good thing huh???


----------



## SteelersFan

DrJohn2005 said:


> So mine being at 3.1.1c-01-2-101 is not a good thing huh???


Yep. You need 6.2 to Zipper.


----------



## rbautch

summerall said:


> So when the new Zipper script asks me to enter an IP address do I just leave it blank since I have DHCP?


No, you have to enter an IP address. It will turn DHCP off on your Tivo. You can go in and turn it back on in Tivowebplus if you like.


----------



## gsr

summerall said:


> I had the same question. My router uses DHCP so if I just "pick" an IP address let's say 192.168.1.102 then will that remain my tivo's IP forever? I thought devices randomly get an IP assigned by a router with DHCP, so a reboot of the Tivo it would reassign *maybe* a different IP.


You have to follow a couple of rules:

#1 Don't pick an IP address that's already in use. The router itself get's an IP address (usually something like 192.168.1.1) and other devices on your computer might already be using static IP addresses so keep that in mind. If you end up with 2 devices trying to use the same IP address, strange things will happen and it might be "fun" to track down the problem.

#2 Don't pick an IP address that's in the range of IP addresses that your router uses for DHCP. Your router has no real way of knowing whether addresses in it's DHCP range are in use or not unless it assigned the address. This is sort of a modified rule #1 .

If the Tivo is configured for a static IP address, it's no longer using DHCP, so the address you assign it is the one it will stick with. If you have a Linksys router, the main configuration page (192.168.1.1 by default, which is the IP address of the router) will show you which IP addresses it's using for DHCP in the "DHCP Address Range:" text box near the bottom of the page. Don't assign your Tivo an address within that range. In my case, the range is 192.168.1.200 to 192.168.1.249. This means that I can assign anything 192.168.1.199 or less (excluding 192.168.1.1) or above 192.168.1.249 (keeping in mind that 255 is the max).

Chances are good that if you're asking these questions, everything in your system is currently using DHCP and your router is using 192.168.1.1, so use anything else and you should be good to go.

Oh, and come up with a way to keep track of what IP address you assign to what device to avoid breaking rule #1 in the future.


----------



## mgmrick

Rbautch,

Will your tweak.sh (10.28.05) hard code static ipaddress? I see mention of the updated zipper ver 1.3 which will install hard code ip's but I am already hacked. Just want to run your latest tweak. I down loaded the newest zipper but your tweak file is dated 10.28.05

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch

mgmrick said:


> Rbautch,
> 
> Will your tweak.sh (10.28.05) hard code static ipaddress? I see mention of the updated zipper ver 1.3 which will install hard code ip's but I am already hacked. Just want to run your latest tweak. I down loaded the newest zipper but your tweak file is dated 10.28.05
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


The latest Zipper (1.3) uses the latest release of the Enhancement script (version 2.5). Starting with version 2.3 (or so), the Enhancements script checks to see if you have network parameters set in MFS, and if not, prompts you to add them. If you've already run the latest Enhancement script, and want to adjust network settings, run the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. If you have wireless, then follow up by running /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl.


----------



## MrWizard1974

Great job on the new zipper burnt a new cd and re did my drive and evrthing work perfect....


----------



## Gunnyman

cant talk about that here
google is your friend


----------



## MrWizard1974

ok why cant we talk about that here and what's the point in hacking your tivo if thats not the end result????


----------



## Gunnyman

because the owner of this site DOES NOT ALLOW TALK OF EXTRACTION


----------



## Gunnyman

lots of other reasons to hack tivo MRV is awesome for example


----------



## gsr

MrWizard1974 said:


> ok why cant we talk about that here and what's the point in hacking your tivo if thats not the end result????


Read the sticky posts at the top of each forum... For example:

NOTICE: We do not allow for the talk of .tivo file conversion 

Whether we like it or not, those are the rules. You have to go elsewhere as has been said ad infinitum in this thread to talk about the other stuff. Keep in mind that what can be discussed here gets you well along the way, gets most of the tricky stuff out of the way, and gives you a lot of useful functionality even if you don't take it any further. Gunny and Russ have put a lot of work into making it easy to hack your Tivo and have done a stellar job. I haven't used the Zipper yet (need some time off from work), but did use Gunny's previous UnGuide which made the process pretty simple. The Zipper looks to be even easier.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> lots of other reasons to hack tivo MRV is awesome for example


HMO is the other biggie. Plus callerID, Tivowebplus, permanent 30-sec skip, and no need for phone line (eliminates nag message). Getting more out of a device than you're supposed to can be an addictive pastime, and the more you read and experiment, the more you'll appreaciate that. Some may be jaded by the easiness of the Zipper, but I suspect those who have hacked and eperimented probably appreciate it more.


----------



## joshnat

OK, I used today's version of Zipper and everything went great. Only problem is, the USB ports on my DSR7000 don't seem to be working. I'm using a Netgear WG111 and I get no lights on the adapter, nor do I get a response when I try to telnet to the IP address I set. 

I tried rebooting, etc.

Could this be a hardware problem? The adapter works fine on the PC with the drivers installed, but is a no-go on the DTivo. Any way to test the USB ports, other than getting a wired ethernet adapter?


----------



## rbautch

Wireless g adapters do not work on DirecTivos. Need an 802.11b adapter.


----------



## joshnat

Got it! I'll look for one tomorrow.


----------



## sandpj

Gunnyman said:


> man people like to read a lot into things
> Superpatch now works on 6.1 software ( the r10 runs this) nowhere does NutKase say the R10 doesn't need a PROM Mod.
> Once PROM MODDDED, you can run superpatch.
> He assumes, that anyone READING his thread and posessing an R10 , realizes this.


Sorry...bad assumption. My bad. it was not obvious to me that a PROM mod was still required. thx for clarifacation.


----------



## austin61

joshnat said:


> Got it! I'll look for one tomorrow.


802.11b adapters run very slow. I tried it and was not satisfied with the transfer rate so I ran 100 feet of cable so I could go wireless. The other option that supposed to have sufficient speed is a wired LAN adapter to a wireless G bridge.


----------



## rbautch

I get MRV transfer rates of 3MB/s with my 802.11b adapter (WUSB11). Enough to start watching MRV transfers immediately without pauses.


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch has very good wireless b Karma 
My wireless b speeds were .7 MB/s with wireless b.


----------



## austin61

rbautch said:


> I get MRV transfer rates of 3MB/s with my 802.11b adapter (WUSB11). Enough to start watching MRV transfers immediately without pauses.


That's better than what I was getting.

Now I'm greedy. I not only want to watch without pauses, I want to be able to FF through the first commercial break. I get an hour show in approx 11 minutes.


----------



## tcflint

I'm glad to hear that...my wireless was about 1.0, I thought it should be higher. 

If your running a "G" router and have both B and G adapters running on Tivo, and PC will the G on the PC slow down also? 

Second can you run TWP on the wireless DTivo? (Using the browser to communicate)


----------



## merlincc

tcflint said:


> I'm glad to hear that...my wireless was about 1.0, I thought it should be higher.
> 
> If your running a "G" router and have both B and G adapters running on Tivo, and PC will the G on the PC slow down also?
> 
> Second can you run TWP on the wireless DTivo? (Using the browser to communicate)


When running both b and g adapters your network will work in b mode. That is why some people have 2 wireless networks. 1 for g only and 1 for everything else.

TWP works on the wireless DTivo through a browser.


----------



## rainman14624

Gunnyman and Russ, you guys are DA BOMB. Even a Linux newbie like me was able to use the Hinsdale instructions and your Zipper to upgrade to a 250GB HD and apply the hacks through a Netgear FA120 hardwired to a Microsoft MN-500 Wireless B router (DHCP enabled).

Forgive me for my lack of networking experience, but I need some advice. It's impractical for me to run cable from my main computer with a Belkin Wireless B router (DHCP enabled) to the router at the Tivo. The Microsoft router can be set as a wireless bridge. I've set a static IP address in the Tivo when I ran Russ' enhancement scripts. This was done a few days before Gunnyman's last Zipper update.

Do I need to run Russ' wireless script first and then try to configure the routers to connect?
By the way, this stuff is addicting.
Thanks,
Rainman


----------



## rbautch

Addictive, yes. I'm thinking about hacking my router now. You don't need the wireless script because the connection to your tivo is actually wired. The tivo settings are the same whether you connect all the way to your router with cat-5, or if you use a wireless bridge.


----------



## WhyMe

This is a stupid question for some, But I want to zipper both of my DSR7000. In order for MRV to work will they both have to be powered up at the same time or can I hack one and the next day the other? Will it find the other tivo on it own? Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

1 at a time is just fine


----------



## CopyCat

joshnat said:


> OK, I used today's version of Zipper and everything went great. Only problem is, the USB ports on my DSR7000 don't seem to be working. I'm using a Netgear WG111 and I get no lights on the adapter, nor do I get a response when I try to telnet to the IP address I set.
> 
> I tried rebooting, etc.
> 
> Could this be a hardware problem? The adapter works fine on the PC with the drivers installed, but is a no-go on the DTivo. Any way to test the USB ports, other than getting a wired ethernet adapter?


I had the same problem with a Belkin 802.11B wireless model F5D6050, I could not even ping the fixed IP as the lights never did a thing on the adapter except turn on that it was getting power. I just ordered a wired USB adapter and will report what it does.


----------



## nkogni2

I've been reading this thread for a couple of days now and finally decided to user the zipper.sh to hack my system. Thanks for all your efforts in putting a complete package together.

I am however having problem with my wireless...I set up an ip address and disabled wep and entered the ssid and provided the router ip but for some reason I cannot see the tivo on my home netwrok. The drive boots fine and I get a power and link on Linksys wusb11.

What could have gone wrong if zipper ran successfully? Appreciate the help.

Cheers,


----------



## Gunnyman

so you can't ping the tivo's IP or telnet to it?
If I read correctly, you entered the ROUTER IP instead of assigning an IP to the tivo? If that's the case you went backward.
Either use DHCP, or enter an IP address for the TiVo.


----------



## nkogni2

Thanks for the quick reply. I answered the questions as zipper was running... tivo ip, gateway ip, ssid, ...

Are you implying that I could have entered DHCP instead of a static ip for the tivo?


----------



## Gunnyman

no not at all unless you are already using it on your network. 
I just wanted to be clear that you didn't enter the router's IP address for the TiVo one.


----------



## nkogni2

i am restoring from back up and try to run the zipper.sh fresh to see if it makes a difference.

cheers,


----------



## nkogni2

No luck, even after the restore...I am using a WUSB11 version 2.6 which seems to indicate at least on eBay to be tivo compatible, Am I wrong?


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm unfamiliar with alot of wireless adapters, but if you entered everything correctly and you have link light and power it SHOULD be working.
Rbautch?


----------



## nkogni2

I am continuing to read this thread and saw a few post few days ago by another poster (NYCGuy) who was trying to connect with the same adapter: well, I cannot get around posting the link but it was post No.: 450

Apparently got it to work afterwards. But if I cannot telnet into mine I will not be able to run the enhancements as was suggested to him.

Cheers,


----------



## rbautch

You wireless adapter is compatible. Your settings sound fine. The fact that you get a link light is good, which means your tivo is communicating with your router. Can you get in to your router setup to see if you can see the tivo IP on your network? Did you reboot at least once after you put the drive in the tivo? Could a firewall on your PC be blocking access? Are you sure WEP is disabled on your router? Can you ping your Tivo's IP from dos prompt? Do you have a wired adapter you can temporarily connect to check some things out?


----------



## rbautch

nkogni2 said:


> I am continuing to read this thread and saw a few post few days ago by another poster (NYCGuy) who was trying to connect with the same adapter: well, I cannot get around posting the link but it was post No.: 450
> 
> Apparently got it to work afterwards. But if I cannot telnet into mine I will not be able to run the enhancements as was suggested to him.
> 
> Cheers,


The new Zipper runs a modified version of the my script that NYCguy used to set up wireless. The Zipper collect the appropriate IP parameters and appends the author file to run the network scripts when the Tivo first boots.


----------



## nkogni2

I can see the entire network at the gateway but no tivo. Firewall is disable, and router firewall should be fine with the range of the ip including the one I specified. I telneted after I shutdown firewall, so no luck there either. WEP is disable as my pc is communicating to gateway w/o wep. Could not ping its ip address from dos. I do have a wired adapter but won't be able to hook it up, too far, unless I go through another switch/router in between. I will try that tomorrow.

I did not reboot after the drive was installed and powered up...sounds like it is something I should try.

Cheers,


----------



## nkogni2

So, I tried the reboot and no change, I will try the wired connection in the am.

Cheers,


----------



## rbautch

If you're able to connect with the wired adapter, check the contents of a file called /hacks/mfs_network. See if they accurately reflect your desired network settings.


----------



## nkogni2

Thanks for the heads up, I will try that later.

Meanwhile, I restored the drive and ran zipper once again. All went through fine with the exception of the errors below:

cp: /cdrom/blue.png
cp: /cdrom/skin.tcl

Are these cosmetics or actually make a difference, apparently the two files do not exist on the cd I prepared.

Cheers,


----------



## rbautch

Those are remnants of a previous test I was doing. They can be igonored. I removed them and re-uploaded to the tools disk file.


----------



## texster

rbautch said:


> Addictive, yes. I'm thinking about hacking my router now. You don't need the wireless script because the connection to your tivo is actually wired. The tivo settings are the same whether you connect all the way to your router with cat-5, or if you use a wireless bridge.


Since you bring it up Russ, I have had great success using Sveasoft's 3rd party software for the Linksys wrt54g. The firmware enables the router to go into client mode, so what you have is one big wireless adapter attached via ethernet to your tivo's usb adapter. Maybe you'd call it a wireless bridge.

This "link" shows how easy it is to set up the wrt54g in client mode:

media[DOT]weblogsinc[DOT]com/common/videos/barb/engadget_clientmode.htm


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for the link. I do indeed have a wrt54g. Maybe I need another one. One thing I was looking to do was "DHCP reservations" so my PC's always get the same IP from DHCP based on their mac address, without having to actually set a static ip.


----------



## alnames

You can setup Static DHCP by Mac address using Sveasoft firmware on the wrt54g.


----------



## summerall

alnames said:


> You can setup Static DHCP by Mac address using Sveasoft firmware on the wrt54g.


Can this be done with the firmware version that comes with the wrt54g right out of the box?


----------



## Jaerin

I just Zippered my RCA DVR-80 and everything went smooth until I attempted to telnet too it. I'm using a Dlink DWL-122 adapter which I know works on my sliced 6.2 box upstairs. I get solid power, but only an initial link light then the link goes dark.

Checked my router and it does not see the Tivo at all. Entered a static IP and the correct router gateway address into the zipper script. I don't have a wired USB adapater to try or I would hook up to it that way. Also I know that I have all security turned off in my router. Like I said the wireless adapter works great in my tivo upstairs.

Any ideas?


----------



## texster

summerall said:


> Can this be done with the firmware version that comes with the wrt54g right out of the box?


No. We were discussing Sveasoft, which provides firmware tailored to the wrt54g.

Also, the firmware you do get "right out of the box" is most likely not the latest for that unit - check the linksys website.


----------



## rbautch

Jaerin said:


> I just Zippered my RCA DVR-80 and everything went smooth until I attempted to telnet too it. I'm using a Dlink DWL-122 adapter which I know works on my sliced 6.2 box upstairs. I get solid power, but only an initial link light then the link goes dark.
> 
> Checked my router and it does not see the Tivo at all. Entered a static IP and the correct router gateway address into the zipper script. I don't have a wired USB adapater to try or I would hook up to it that way. Also I know that I have all security turned off in my router. Like I said the wireless adapter works great in my tivo upstairs.
> 
> Any ideas?


Since you're the second person to report a wireless issue, I wouldn't rule out a bug at this point. I only have one data point, and that's my personal setup. I'll do some more testing and see if anything turns up. In the meantime, try running the Zipper again, but before you unmount and pull the drive out of your tivo, check for the following things:

1. Open the author file with


Code:


 joe /tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

, and confirm that the following lines are at the end of the file: 


Code:


if [ -e /zipper_flag ]; then
   mount -o remount,rw /
   tivosh /hacks/network.tcl $ipaddress $routerip yes $ssid
   mount -o remount,ro /
fi

2. Confirm the existance of the /tivo/zipper_flag file.


----------



## Jaerin

Just confirmed that...both were in existance before booting the tivo for the first time.

Also the zipper_flag is still in existance after booting the tivo a couple of times.

Also the /hacks/mfs_network file does not get created nor did the redirection of the output from this:

if [ -e /zipper_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl $ipaddress $routerip yes $ssid > /hacks/debug_file
mount -o remount,ro /
fi

So I can't really confirm whether the command was even successful or not. ** Scratch that I had a typo in my modification above. The mfs_network file got created this time and it appeared to be correct, but still no worky

I'm using the InstantCake image to reimage the drive, the kernel from lba CD.


----------



## krickster

I just Zippered my RCA DVR-80 and am having the same connection problem. I used wired connection to telnet and run the script after using the zipper hack. After rebooting however, I am unable to telnet, wired or wireless. Not able to ping it, either from CMD prompt or from router (DLink DI-614+). This is my first time to hack TiVos, and learning curve is quite steep here, but I have been careful about checking the steps.

At this point, I am not sure how to reset the network settings. I don't want to reset the drive with InstantCake because I have about 50hrs of recordings on there. Any suggestions on what to do after putting the drive in the pc? Can I boot from the PTV Boot CD then edit network settings?

Oh, one more tidbit - after running the script, my router assigned an IP address to the DTiVo unit (identified by the DTiVo's Service Number 321...) in addition to the Linksys USB200M adapter attached to the DTivo, both given the same address, which I had supplied during the installation. Is that how the USB adapters are supposed to work?

Thanks


----------



## rainman14624

Don't know what I did, but I'm not able to connect to my tivo. I keep getting "Could not connect to the host on port 23. Connection failed."
What am I doing wrong. My Netgear FA120 has both green lights, but I can't even ping the address, which shows up in my MS Broadband Utility window. I'm stuck. DHCP is enabled, WEP disabled and firewalls disabled. Rebooted the tivo to no avail. 
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Gunnyman

krickster said:


> I just Zippered my RCA DVR-80 and am having the same connection problem. I used wired connection to telnet and run the script after using the zipper hack. After rebooting however, I am unable to telnet, wired or wireless. Not able to ping it, either from CMD prompt or from router (DLink DI-614+). This is my first time to hack TiVos, and learning curve is quite steep here, but I have been careful about checking the steps.
> 
> At this point, I am not sure how to reset the network settings. I don't want to reset the drive with InstantCake because I have about 50hrs of recordings on there. Any suggestions on what to do after putting the drive in the pc? Can I boot from the PTV Boot CD then edit network settings?
> 
> Oh, one more tidbit - after running the script, my router assigned an IP address to the DTiVo unit (identified by the DTiVo's Service Number 321...) in addition to the Linksys USB200M adapter attached to the DTivo, both given the same address, which I had supplied during the installation. Is that how the USB adapters are supposed to work?
> 
> Thanks


two different Network adapters SHOULD have 2 different IP's. I don't think a Tivo has a MAC address, the adapters do.
Check your dhcp client list again. Reboot your router then reboot the tivo and see if a new address pops up.


----------



## Gunnyman

rainman14624 said:


> Don't know what I did, but I'm not able to connect to my tivo. I keep getting "Could not connect to the host on port 23. Connection failed."
> What am I doing wrong. My Netgear FA120 has both green lights, but I can't even ping the address, which shows up in my MS Broadband Utility window. I'm stuck. DHCP is enabled, WEP disabled and firewalls disabled. Rebooted the tivo to no avail.
> Any help would be appreciated


are you still behind a software firewall like the Norton or the one built into XP?


----------



## tcflint

rbautch, with the your enhancement script aren't you suppose to get a 60 minutes on the pause/buffer instead of 30 minutes? Is there an extra step for that, or did I just dream that one up?


----------



## Gunnyman

I don't think Russ snuck the bufferhack in there.


----------



## tcflint

Can it be done easily from the point of a zippered Dtivo?


----------



## Gunnyman

yeah 
just ftp the bufferhack script over to the tivo and execute it from bash


----------



## tcflint

I found bufferhack32a.tcl is that the latest, and compatible with 6.2?


----------



## WhyMe

So if I want to set it up with a DHCP reservation on a wired network, should I run the new zipper or the one from last week?


----------



## Gunnyman

tcflint said:


> I found bufferhack32a.tcl is that the latest, and compatible with 6.2?


Bufferhack 4.0a is what you want


----------



## tcflint

Ok thanks.

So I Telnet chmod +x bufferhack40a.tcl

Then, ./bufferhack40a.tcl and get "bash: ./bufferhack40a.tcl No Such file or directory"


----------



## Gunnyman

ask over at DDB or create a thread in underground please. you're off topic for this thread


----------



## austin61

Gunnyman said:


> ask over at DDB


Sending him to the wolves!!


----------



## rbautch

For any having network trouble, the correct sequence of steps is:

1. Boot for the first time
2. Run guided setup (if required).
3. Reboot.
4. Run the enhancement script.
5. Reboot again.


----------



## rainman14624

Gunnyman:
I ensured ZoneAlarm was shut down and the Microsoft firewall was off. Rebooted Tivo and router. Still get the connection failed message. Lights on the FA120 indicate connection, but I can't telnet in. The address of the tivo shows up on the network list on the Broadband Utility, but won't connect. Should I try a crossover cable hooked straight to my laptop or try another router?
Thanks,
Rainman


----------



## rbautch

krickster said:


> I just Zippered my RCA DVR-80 and am having the same connection problem. I used wired connection to telnet and run the script after using the zipper hack. After rebooting however, I am unable to telnet, wired or wireless. Not able to ping it, either from CMD prompt or from router (DLink DI-614+). This is my first time to hack TiVos, and learning curve is quite steep here, but I have been careful about checking the steps.
> 
> At this point, I am not sure how to reset the network settings. I don't want to reset the drive with InstantCake because I have about 50hrs of recordings on there. Any suggestions on what to do after putting the drive in the pc? Can I boot from the PTV Boot CD then edit network settings?
> 
> Oh, one more tidbit - after running the script, my router assigned an IP address to the DTiVo unit (identified by the DTiVo's Service Number 321...) in addition to the Linksys USB200M adapter attached to the DTivo, both given the same address, which I had supplied during the installation. Is that how the USB adapters are supposed to work?
> 
> Thanks


Pull the drive, mount it, and confirm the things in post 823. While you have it in there, check the contents of /tivo/hacks/mfs_network to see if they accurately reflect your network settings.


----------



## nkogni2

I went through the zipper again, I confirmed the suff in post 823, and saw zipper_flag created. When I opened it it was empty, there was no content. I also checked /tivo/hacks/mfs_network, there was no such file. I am not expert with Linux so I did:

ls /tivo/hacks and did not see such file. I also typed joe /tivo/zipper_flag and ctrl C out of them w/o changing.

I check the content of /tivo/hacks:

network.tcl*, superpatch-67all-Nutkase-1.1.tcl*, rbautch-files.tgz*, tweak-uninstall.sh*
set_mrv_name_67.tcl* and tweak.sh*

were only contents of that directory.

Cheers,

edit: by the way, I checked the content of rc.sysinit.author and saw at the end it was passing the correct ip and ssid...


----------



## rbautch

Jaerin said:


> Just confirmed that...both were in existance before booting the tivo for the first time.
> 
> Also the zipper_flag is still in existance after booting the tivo a couple of times.
> 
> Also the /hacks/mfs_network file does not get created nor did the redirection of the output from this:
> 
> if [ -e /zipper_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl $ipaddress $routerip yes $ssid > /hacks/debug_file
> mount -o remount,ro /
> fi
> 
> So I can't really confirm whether the command was even successful or not. ** Scratch that I had a typo in my modification above. The mfs_network file got created this time and it appeared to be correct, but still no worky
> 
> I'm using the InstantCake image to reimage the drive, the kernel from lba CD.


If the /hacks/mfs_network file gets created, and is correct, then this issue is something other than the network settings set by the Zipper. Are you sure you used the correct kernel? What adapter are you using? The zipper flag will not go away until you run the Enhancment script, and then reboot.


----------



## Gunnyman

austin61 said:


> Sending him to the wolves!!


I look at more like pushing a baby bird out of the nest


----------



## rbautch

nkogni2 said:


> I went through the zipper again, I confirmed the suff in post 823, and saw zipper_flag created. When I opened it it was empty, there was no content. I also checked /tivo/hacks/mfs_network, there was no such file. I am not expert with Linux so I did:
> 
> ls /tivo/hacks and did not see such file. I also typed joe /tivo/zipper_flag and ctrl C out of them w/o changing.
> 
> I check the content of /tivo/hacks:
> 
> network.tcl*, superpatch-67all-Nutkase-1.1.tcl*, rbautch-files.tgz*, tweak-uninstall.sh*
> set_mrv_name_67.tcl* and tweak.sh*
> 
> were only contents of that directory.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> edit: by the way, I checked the content of rc.sysinit.author and saw at the end it was passing the correct ip and ssid...


The zipper_flag file is supposed to be empty, so that's ok. Since /hacks does not contain mfs_network, that means the network.tcl script did not run when you rebooted. If the author file has the correct code to run the network.tcl script, then perhaps you did not reboot after first installing the drive in the tivo, which would force the network script to run. Another possiblility is that the code at the end of the author file is incorrect. Please post the exact contents of the last few lines of the author file. I'm looking for the comands I listed in post 823 that run the network script with the appropriate paramters.


----------



## SteelersFan

Well, with what seems like several people having issues I would like to report complete, 100% success on three units (see sig) I Zippered last night! All with no errors whatsoever. I was amazed (only a little) how easy and quick it was. All units are on wired network and two units (soon to be three) had the original drives hacked. You guys are the greatest! Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Glad to hear it! I just tested the latest Zipper on four tivos, two with wireless and two wired. Everyting runs fine, and I can't seem to duplicate any of the connection issues. The key is making sure the /hacks/network.tcl script runs, and consequently creates the /hacks/mfs_network file. Do do this, the end of the author file must contain the command lines to run network.tcl with your ip paramters. Also, your tivo must reboot before the settings in the mfs_network file are actually applied.


----------



## nkogni2

I resported the last post right after the hack, I had not replaced the drive in tivo and boot. I am going to go do it now. When I do bring the drive back (in case it does not work), which drive do I mount to check for mfs_network and its content?

By the way, mine had the 6.2 version on the drive and I am using 3.1.5 kernel...

Cheers,


----------



## pcosky

Let me say that the Zipper script has made my life SO much easier. I've been doing IT work for 13 years but Linux isn't in my asenal of things I do....although I am trying learn it.

I Zippered my DSR 708 and bought a D-Link DWL-G132 USB NIC to use with it. The box comes up and I can get to a BASH prompt but I don't get any lights on the USB device. I read somewhere that G adapters are not supported, but I looked on the TIVO site and they indicate that 7.1 will support such devices. 

I hate the thought of going backwards in my network and would not hestiate to use a wired adapter if that would be the best way to not have to use an B adapter.

Could anyone help?


----------



## nkogni2

I just booted the zippered drive and got picture, then I unplugged and booted again and got picture. But cannot ping the ip address from my lap top. I did re-checked the last few lines of code prior to boot as rbautch suggested and the lines are there with correct ip adress and ssid.

How do I mount the tivo drive to check the mfs_netwrok file to see if it got created?


----------



## rainman14624

Just ran AngryIP and the tivo is not showing up. Correct me if I'm wrong, Russ, but I guess it's time to pull the drive, mount it in the PC, run uninstall script, then re-Zipper.


----------



## Gunnyman

pcosky said:


> Let me say that the Zipper script has made my life SO much easier. I've been doing IT work for 13 years but Linux isn't in my asenal of things I do....although I am trying learn it.
> 
> I Zippered my DSR 708 and bought a D-Link DWL-G132 USB NIC to use with it. The box comes up and I can get to a BASH prompt but I don't get any lights on the USB device. I read somewhere that G adapters are not supported, but I looked on the TIVO site and they indicate that 7.1 will support such devices.
> 
> I hate the thought of going backwards in my network and would not hestiate to use a wired adapter if that would be the best way to not have to use an B adapter.
> 
> Could anyone help?


A good workaround to wireless G is a wired adapter such as a netgear F120 plugged into a wireless bridge.


----------



## nkogni2

I just brought back the drive to pc, mounted the tivo drive and looked at zipper_flag file, still empty. And no mfs_network file under /tivo/hacks directory. Then I check the rc.sysinit.author in /tivo/etc/rc.d and verified the last few lines:

if [ -e /zipper_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.70 192.168.254 yes myssid
mount -o remount,ro /
fi

does this mean the flag never gets set to execute the following lines?

Cheers,


----------



## rainman14624

I think I may have figured out where I screwed up. I set a static IP address when I ran tweaks.sh that was within the DHCP range of the router. Can I use a crossover cable to get into the Tivo and reset the IP address.


----------



## nkogni2

you could probably edit the rc.sysinit.author file on your pc at the end where it has recorded the ip address.

edit: if you cannot verify the file mfs_netwrok was created it probably makes no difference if you are in ip range or not. Try verifying those files exist before changing parameters.


----------



## rainman14624

Guys:
I must apologize profusely. I'm a big, ol' dumb*ss. I wrote down the wrong IP address for the Tivo. Works fantastic when you enter the correct address. Sorry for wasting your time.
Thanks,
Rainman


----------



## pcosky

Gunnyman said:


> A good workaround to wireless G is a wired adapter such as a netgear F120 plugged into a wireless bridge.


I'll play with this a little. Just wondering if in anyone's experience if it is driver issue and a problem in Linux or is it Tivo's 6.2 software that I should hold suspect?

If there is one thing I know is networks and I'll pull a cat5 drop if need be.

My wife is so excited about the prospect of MRV that she told me go ahead and buy another Tivo to replace the R10.


----------



## rbautch

nkogni2 said:


> I just brought back the drive to pc, mounted the tivo drive and looked at zipper_flag file, still empty. And no mfs_network file under /tivo/hacks directory. Then I check the rc.sysinit.author in /tivo/etc/rc.d and verified the last few lines:
> 
> if [ -e /zipper_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.70 192.168.254 yes myssid
> mount -o remount,ro /
> fi
> 
> does this mean the flag never gets set to execute the following lines?
> 
> Cheers,


Are those really your IP addresses? Looks like you forgot a digit on the second IP address. 
The flag file is supposed to be empty. The lines above check to see if the zipper_flag file is present, and then runs the network script if it is. If bad ip address is not you problem, try deleting the two lines that start with "if" and "fi", so the network script will run everytime you boot no matter what.


----------



## nkogni2

yes, that's typo, it should read 192.168.1.254, i'll try deleting those lines. I am curious...I guess others have got it working w/o setting up a subnet mask net, is it required?

Cheers,


----------



## rbautch

nkogni2 said:


> I just brought back the drive to pc, mounted the tivo drive and looked at zipper_flag file, still empty. And no mfs_network file under /tivo/hacks directory. Then I check the rc.sysinit.author in /tivo/etc/rc.d and verified the last few lines:
> 
> if [ -e /zipper_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.70 192.168.254 yes myssid
> mount -o remount,ro /
> fi
> 
> does this mean the flag never gets set to execute the following lines?
> 
> Cheers,


Is your real ssid two words or one word?


----------



## nkogni2

After I edited the file as you suggested, I confirmed that my gateway sees the ip and pinged it with success...

Edit: ssid is one word

Cheers,


----------



## rbautch

Now that your network params are set, you might want to delete the lines from you author file that run the network script so it doesnt run everytime you boot.


----------



## Gunnyman

pcosky said:


> I'll play with this a little. Just wondering if in anyone's experience if it is driver issue and a problem in Linux or is it Tivo's 6.2 software that I should hold suspect?
> 
> If there is one thing I know is networks and I'll pull a cat5 drop if need be.
> 
> My wife is so excited about the prospect of MRV that she told me go ahead and buy another Tivo to replace the R10.


None of the wireless G adapters have Open Source drivers.
The wireless G adapters that work with 7.2 are closed source thus can't be made to work with 6.x (yet)


----------



## Jaerin

*sigh* still no go...not sure what's going on here...

Here are the exact steps I am following:

Contents of my tools disc:

Image is from instantcake-dvr40-6.2-01-2-321
Kernel is from ptvlba48-4.01DD
Other scripts are downloaded from the Zipper links



Code:


03/24/2005  08:07 AM       284,616,487 000001
12/25/2003  05:27 PM             7,768 bootpage
11/09/2005  08:32 AM            40,912 Installation_Instructions.pdf
11/03/2005  03:48 PM             3,747 network.tcl
10/29/2005  12:32 AM         2,493,841 rbautch-files.tgz
10/23/2005  07:43 PM               489 rc.sysinit.author
05/08/2005  12:19 PM             2,310 set_mrv_name_67.tcl
09/17/2005  12:30 PM            14,326 superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
08/04/2005  03:20 PM         6,103,040 tivotools.tar
10/29/2005  12:16 AM             2,791 tweak-uninstall.sh
10/28/2005  11:16 PM             2,123 tweak.sh
12/31/2004  07:38 AM         1,204,794 VMLINUX_.GZ
11/09/2005  11:43 AM             7,155 zipper.sh

Put the drive into my PC.
Boot up using the ptvlba48-4.01DD boot CD.
Press enter through to the prompt.
Insert Tools CD.
mount /dev/hdc /cdrom
cd /cdrom
sh zipper.sh
When prompted I tell it that my Tivo HD is on hdd
When prompted I tell it to restore the 6.2 image
I reboot my machine
Boot the ptvlba48-4.01DD boot CD again.
Press enter through to the prompt.
Insert Tools CD.
mount /dev/hdc /cdrom
cd /cdrom
sh zipper.sh
Tell it that my Tivo HD is on hdd
Tell it no I don't want to restore
It does it's thing 
I enter the Tivo's IP address 192.168.1.2
I enter the Gateway IP address 192.168.1.1
I enter that yes I want wireless
I enter the SSID as solar
It finishes successfully - I unmount everything and shutdown my machine
Put the drive back in the Tivo and boot it up - Tried with and without the wireless adapter plugged in at this point
It boots up eventually giving my a #51
I Ignore that and run through the guided setup
That finishes and I power off my Tivo and reboot it
Tivo comes back up and I can watch TV, but I can't ping or see my Tivo at all

I've checked the mfs_network file and everything looks correct

I don't know what else to do at this point...anything else you would like me to check?


----------



## bengalfreak

Jaerin said:


> I enter the Tivo's IP address 192.168.1.2


Doesn't the fourth number in an ip address have to have three digits? Like 101 or something?


----------



## rbautch

Jaerin, replace the zipper file on your tools disk with the one that's attached. Put the drive back in the PC, and run the new zipper script.


----------



## Jaerin

Well I can try that, but I know that it is running the script on the 2nd boot of the Tivo because the mfs_network file is being created and all the info looks good.


----------



## rbautch

I missed that fact that mfs_network was indeed created. That means the network settings are in place, and there's no need to run the zipper again. Do you get a link light? Can you see the Tivo's IP in your router setup?


----------



## Jaerin

I get a solid power light, the link comes on and then goes off. The router cannot see the tivo at all.

I've never thrown a 4.0 setup on this Tivo before so I'm doing that now to see if that works.

Does it matter than the RCA-DVR80 I have is a RID model? At least I think it is since it has a Receiver ID on the back of it.


----------



## Gunnyman

for the sake of your tests, no 
you will just have no picture (or maybe it's sound) on live tv.


----------



## Gunnyman

the link light going out tells me you have a config issue somewhere though.


----------



## Jaerin

Can you think of anything I can check to make sure that it's setup correctly? I mean I could just slice it to 6.2 and hack it that way, but I was looking forward to using the Zipper. Also unless I'm doing something fatally wrong I'm sure I won't be the only one having this issue.


----------



## nkogni2

rbautch,

Just to add to my PM, I checked the root and no zipper_flag, either.

Cheers,

edit: this was checked after the rc.sysinit.author was edited to check for zipper_flag and mfs_netwrok was deleted to see if after reboot mfs_network gets created. And the answer is no, no mfs_netwrok after reboot...but I can telnet into it. I have checked and checked the /hacks directory several times and there is mfs_network. It would be bovious if it were there because it shows up in grey.


----------



## krickster

I will be pulling my drive and checking for these things, but I won't have access to it until Sunday. I will let you know what I find.


----------



## rbautch

Jaerin said:


> Can you think of anything I can check to make sure that it's setup correctly? I mean I could just slice it to 6.2 and hack it that way, but I was looking forward to using the Zipper. Also unless I'm doing something fatally wrong I'm sure I won't be the only one having this issue.


Did you turn off WEP security on your router?


----------



## Jaerin

Yep and I just got done installing 4.0 and it connects up just fine with no WEP settings at all.


----------



## pcosky

Gunnyman said:


> None of the wireless G adapters have Open Source drivers.
> The wireless G adapters that work with 7.2 are closed source thus can't be made to work with 6.x (yet)


I'll set this adapter aside then and go get a couple wired NICs. Time to pull out the Belden datatwist.....At least I'll have 100/full duplex for my Tivos.

Thanks for the prompt response. Much more polite and succinct than the RTFS you get on other boards.


----------



## Gunnyman

Jaerin said:


> Can you think of anything I can check to make sure that it's setup correctly? I mean I could just slice it to 6.2 and hack it that way, but I was looking forward to using the Zipper. Also unless I'm doing something fatally wrong I'm sure I won't be the only one having this issue.


truthfully the end result is the same. I'd slice to 6.2 if it was me. Before the zipper, to use wireless you used to HAVE to slice to 6.2


----------



## Gunnyman

Jaerin, something I just thought of and it drove me NUTS once. check the SSID on the router and make sure it isn't all caps or something.


----------



## Jaerin

Nope not all caps and I changed it during my zipper testing to see if that made any difference.


----------



## Gunnyman

Has ANYONE besides Rbautch (he has good wireless karma) been able to get wireless working without connecting a wired adapter 1st?
I'm no longer wireless so I can't blow away my MRV Tivo to run the new zipper to test it.


----------



## nkogni2

I did today with wusb11 version 2.6...many thanks to rbautch for helping me get it done.


----------



## summerall

Two quick quesitons:

1) Can I use a series 1 hard drive in a series 2 tivo? Of course I will be zippering it. Brand is a Quantum Fireball lct 40 gig. Seems to be a little thicker than the stock series 2 drive.

2) How do I find the MAC address of my Directivo? I'm thinking of setting up my router so that it assigns DHCP clients based on MAC address.


----------



## webcrawlr

1.) Not 100% sure but I'd bet it's just and IDE drive so yes.

2.) The mac will be printed on the back of the USB network card.


----------



## aliciab

Thanks for the work put into this & the ongoing support. I found both the Zipper and the thread very useful. As well as all the stuff you guys have contributed to the forum generally - what I know about unix would fit into a thimble, but there was sufficient info for me to figure out what I needed.

The Zipper got stuck on my Philips DirecTV Series 2, not sure quite why, but here are a few relevant details.

1) I already had 6.2 on my system so I wasn't putting a new image on my drive. I followed instructions exactly, including the use of the $5 boot CD, but the Zipper script returned errors when it tried to mount my TiVo drive and copy files to it. The mount command caused a response along the lines of "need to specify filesystem type" so I figured even though I had the recommended kernel, it wasn't recognizing the TiVo filesystem on my TiVo drive. Using the same boot CD for my kernel, I went through the steps in "the original 'Unguide'" hoping I could figure out where the Zipper was getting stuck (so to speak). My TiVo disk mounted up just fine so I went ahead and followed the 'unguide' method, then ran just the networking portion of the zipper script to get that part up & running.

2) Since I hadn't put a new image on my drive it didn't go right into Guided Setup after I reinstalled the drive. I didn't get a response when I pinged the TiVo after putting the drive back in and starting it up, so I was thinking either I had the wrong wireless adapter, or that there was something in the Guided Setup that I was missing by merely powering up. But my Philips DirectTivo doesn't have a "Run Guided Setup" option under the system reset menu. Fortunately, before I got desparate enough to resort to "Clear and Delete" to force my TiVo into Guided Setup, I tried just restarting the system again. I was then able to telnet in and get the bash prompt (yay!). So, am I correct that there's nothing about the guided setup that's essential to this upgrade? If so you might edit the Zipper instructions to make that clear so newbies like me don't get our knickers in a wad when it doesn't happen... 

3) When I ran the tweak script, it all worked fine except it couldn't find the superpatch file. Turns out the file specified in the script I ran was "superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl" whereas it appeared on my disk as "superpatch-67all-nutkase-1.tcl"

In any event, though my drive didn't 'zip' smoothly I kinda enjoyed figuring out how to get past these hiccups. And I sure appreciate all the hard work you guys did to put these tools together and answer support questions for everybody!


----------



## jaxgent

I cannot pull up my Tivoweb plus by browsing into it. I can ping and telnet into it. 

If I reboot the box, then I can pull it up, however if I attempt to come later in the day via the browser, I get "Connection Refused" message 

It looks like Tivoweb is dying. My ip lease is renewed every 12 hours. 

Hacked via InstantCake 6.2, PTVnet, The ZIpper. 

Everything else works fine. Any ideas?

Thanks 
jaxgent


----------



## Gunnyman

so Jax, after tivoweb croaks on you you can still telnet or no?
If so try to restart tivoweb with twprs. I've seen this flakey behavior with tivoweb plus on one of my units. I have no idea why but sometimes I have to restart it.


----------



## rbautch

aliciab said:


> the Zipper script returned errors when it tried to mount my TiVo drive and copy files to it.


 It must have had trouble determining your active filesystem partition, since it mounts the tivo drive exactly like the unguide. Do you recall if it accurately reported this when it said "Your root filesystem is located on /dev/hdxy"?



> Since I hadn't put a new image on my drive it didn't go right into Guided Setup after I reinstalled the drive.


As you discovered, the guided setup is only for new images. I'll fix the instructions to clarify this.



> don't get our knickers in a wad...


This is an entirely underutilized phrase. I'm going to start using it more often. 



> When I ran the tweak script, it all worked fine except it couldn't find the superpatch file. Turns out the file specified in the script I ran was "superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl" whereas it appeared on my disk as "superpatch-67all-nutkase-1.tcl"


 Strange, I wonder if your burning software truncated the fllename. Maybe I'll use a wildcard to make sure it gets picked up.

Glad to see we have another data point for a successful wireless installation, without needing a wired adapter first.


----------



## Gunnyman

me too
knickers in a wad RULES!


----------



## nkogni2

Gunnyman,

Now that I have the wireless working, I tried setting the wep through tivowebplus, and apparently, the netconfig does not support it yet. How do we go about setting it manually. I tried running setSSIDwep.tcl and errors and script aborted.

Cheers,


----------



## rbautch

nkogni2 said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> Now that I have the wireless working, I tried setting the wep through tivowebplus, and apparently, the netconfig does not support it yet. How do we go about setting it manually. I tried running setSSIDwep.tcl and errors and script aborted.
> 
> Cheers,


Can't set wep in TWP. Did you run it with the following command?


Code:


tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl

What error did you get?


----------



## nkogni2

I ran it with "sh", just ran it with tivosh and set it successfully. Need a reboot to get completed.

Cheers,


----------



## jaxgent

Gunnyman said:


> so Jax, after tivoweb croaks on you you can still telnet or no?
> If so try to restart tivoweb with twprs. I've seen this flakey behavior with tivoweb plus on one of my units. I have no idea why but sometimes I have to restart it.


I can telnet in to my box after tivoweb dies, (I think that whats happening)
I got a message confirmation that it was restarting after I typed in twprs, however I still got a connection refused after a minute wait via the browser.

jaxgent


----------



## SonnyZ1

Hi Guys,
Thanks for making it easier to upgrade the TiVo. I ran the zipper today and have gotten back to having TV again. Problem is I can't find the TiVo on my home network. Other strange thing, when rebooting the TiVo, I did not see the new and improved splash screen. My DTiVo is showing that I now have 176 hrs of recording time, but phone only, no network. I have read through this forum several times, but haven't found out what I need. Can someone help.
Thanks
Samsung SIR-4040R
The Zipper download as of Wednesday.
DirecTV


----------



## rbautch

You don't get the improved splash screen until you run the enhancemnt script, which you can't run until you telnet in through your network. Download a fresh copy of the tools disk and try again. Since you ran the Zipper just as it was moving from ver 1.2 to 1.3, you may have followed the instructions for ver 1.3 after burning a 1.2 tools disk.


----------



## Gunnyman

jaxgent said:


> I can telnet in to my box after tivoweb dies, (I think that whats happening)
> I got a message confirmation that it was restarting after I typed in twprs, however I still got a connection refused after a minute wait via the browser.
> 
> jaxgent


wait a good 2-4 minutes.
TWP is a slow loading sucker


----------



## baritony

Wow! incredible help here. You guys rock! :up: 
Anyway, followed the instructions and I just zippered my Philips DSR7000. 

Couple things. 1st, wanted to point out to people, I have used Nero burning ROM for years, love it. BUT, it just would NOT burn the Tools CD as it needed to be. I used another burning prg, RecordNow DX and everything went great. Seems that Nero just wouldn't leave files in their correct form, case, etc. So, just an FYI for others. Using Nero can be difficult. 

Everything was great! Ran the enhancements via telnet, and all is good...sort of. 

I still get message error #51. I have rebooted and rebooted. No luck. So I think I know why I may have my problem but was wondering if someone could verify... I have NOT yet transferred an access card to my DirecTivo. I can watch the preview channel(200). Is this why I am still getting error #51?


----------



## rbautch

baritony said:


> Wow! incredible help here. You guys rock! :up:
> Anyway, followed the instructions and I just zippered my Philips DSR7000.
> 
> Couple things. 1st, wanted to point out to people, I have used Nero burning ROM for years, love it. BUT, it just would NOT burn the Tools CD as it needed to be. I used another burning prg, RecordNow DX and everything went great. Seems that Nero just wouldn't leave files in their correct form, case, etc. So, just an FYI for others. Using Nero can be difficult.
> 
> Everything was great! Ran the enhancements via telnet, and all is good...sort of.
> 
> I still get message error #51. I have rebooted and rebooted. No luck. So I think I know why I may have my problem but was wondering if someone could verify... I have NOT yet transferred an access card to my DirecTivo. I can watch the preview channel(200). Is this why I am still getting error #51?


Did you have the Zipper install a new image for you or did you install it first yourself? Anyway, to get rid of error 51, run:


Code:


tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl

...and then reboot.


----------



## baritony

Thanks for the response. I DID have Zipper install the image.

Update,I did get DirecTv to move an access card from one old receiver to this new (to me) DirecTivo and the picture(images) are fine.

Ok, I will run 51killer.tcl and reboot and post the outcome

Thx again!


----------



## baritony

Woo hoo!
Thank you! All is FANTASTIC! Everything works as it should(and then some)!!

Now I am so addicted to this stuff! 

Kudos to all!


----------



## WhyMe

Just got mine up and running, I see it installed NCID but what about elseed or do I need to start it. I dont have a modem in the PC for NCID.. Thanks 

You guys do Rock!!!


----------



## rbautch

NCID has nothing to do with elseed. The script installs NCID only. You don't need anything running on a PC. Just reboot and connect a phone line. Check out the NCID website if you need more info.


----------



## WhyMe

I thought NCID had to be hooked up to a modem in your pc to work? Thanks Michael


----------



## WhyMe

Under Now Playing it says A hardware problem has been detected, You will not be able to recored programs untill it is fixed. Please restart......What do I do?


----------



## rbautch

See post 898. Edit: Did you reboot after running the enhancement script?


----------



## SteelersFan

Hey guys, I just noticed that there was an update today. What is the difference between the latest and the one you posted on 11/9? I did 3 units on Thursday with the 11/9 version but still have one more to do. Thanks.


----------



## SonnyZ1

rbautch said:


> You don't get the improved splash screen until you run the enhancemnt script, which you can't run until you telnet in through your network. Download a fresh copy of the tools disk and try again. Since you ran the Zipper just as it was moving from ver 1.2 to 1.3, you may have followed the instructions for ver 1.3 after burning a 1.2 tools disk.


Thanks for your help. The DTV is up, running and hacked. I can't wait to play around with it to see what this Tivoid (thats TiVo on Steroids) can do. Thanks again. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Hey guys, I just noticed that there was an update today. What is the difference between the latest and the one you posted on 11/9? I did 3 units on Thursday with the 11/9 version but still have one more to do. Thanks.


 Nothing substatial. I just tried to make setting up wireless a little more foolproof. Before, I appended the author file to first check for the existance of the zipper_flag file, and then run the network script if it was found. Since the zipper_flag file gets deleted the first time you run the enhancment script, this would ensure that the network script ran only once, which was my intent. This worked fine for me on all my tivos, but at least two users reported that the network script would not run unless they removed the if/then statement that checked for the zipper_flag in the author file. So, version 1.3.1 has the check for the zipper_flag removed in order to guarantee that the network script runs on the first boot. It would also run on every future reboot (which is bad), so I adjusted the enancement script to edit the author file on the fly to remove the commands that run the network script. Since the enhancement script does not run until the network parameters are already set up, everything works out peachy. This concludes our look into the bowels of the Zipper.


----------



## WhyMe

Do I need to run a command to get NCID working on tivo? Thanks Michael


----------



## Gunnyman

it should be started by the author file if you specified to install it wen ehnhancement script was run


----------



## WhyMe

I did install in zipper, is there something I can check to see if it working. I get no on screen display. Thanks


----------



## clambert11

First off, a big thank you to Gunnyman and rbautch. You guy have done an excellent job at simplifying the whole hacking process. Job well done!

I do have a couple questions though...

This was my first attempt at hacking a TiVo. It seemed seamless. Can I safely apply the hacks on units with 6.2 software with shows saved on the drive? The unit I hacked didn't have any shows on it and I backup everything before to a new drive of the same size before starting. By the time I was done, I felt confident that I could do this safely with drives with saved shows. Is this a fair assessment?

Will this block future software upgrades?

I may have more questions one I get all the units working together, but that's it for now.

Honestly, I know squat about TiVo's. I'm actually a ReplayTV user. This was my first experience with them and it was a very painless process for the most part. Any problem I had couldn't be solved with a little searching. 

Great job fellas!

-- Craig


----------



## mightyb

Gunny and Rbautch...GREAT WORK pulling all this together in a very useful format!! I've actually made it through all 900+ posts in this thread!!

My wife and I just welcomed our first child to the world a month ago, so my life is getting pretty much back to normal enough to hack away. And actually, the wife is has given me 100% sign off for the project...once she understood the benefits of MRV!!!! And that "hack" in this sense isn't a bad thing!! ;-)
It's amazing how much more you appreciate your TiVo's AFTER you become a parent..... (ha...and hence why i'm posting this at 2am!!!!)

I've been following Gunnyman's attempts since the original "4.x+ RID" thread....when he was the noob!!! I've been wanting to do it since then as well, but was a bit scared to get in there and just get it done. I have a SD-DVR40 (BR) and a RCA-DVR80 (LR).

Anyway, I was curious about any chance of backing up the current drives and running the zipper from os x??? I did see somewhere that there was a MFS Tools build for OS X. I would love to be able to utilize a couple of external FW enclosures and terminal to get everything done. Gunny, I know you are a mac man...is it even possible???

I haven't had the PC running for years since I got my PB! It would probably take me longer to get that out and running (win98) than it would actually to zipper the two drives!

Thanks!

Bri


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Nothing substatial. I just tried to make setting up wireless a little more foolproof. Before, I appended the author file to first check for the existance of the zipper_flag file, and then run the network script if it was found. Since the zipper_flag file gets deleted the first time you run the enhancment script, this would ensure that the network script ran only once, which was my intent. This worked fine for me on all my tivos, but at least two users reported that the network script would not run unless they removed the if/then statement that checked for the zipper_flag in the author file. So, version 1.3.1 has the check for the zipper_flag removed in order to guarantee that the network script runs on the first boot. It would also run on every future reboot (which is bad), so I adjusted the enancement script to edit the author file on the fly to remove the commands that run the network script. Since the enhancement script does not run until the network parameters are already set up, everything works out peachy. This concludes our look into the bowels of the Zipper.


Thanks for explanation. Since I've safely done 3 units with the 11/9 version and since I'm not running wireless, I think I'll use the same version on my last unit. :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

clambert11 said:


> First off, a big thank you to Gunnyman and rbautch. You guy have done an excellent job at simplifying the whole hacking process. Job well done!
> 
> I do have a couple questions though...
> 
> This was my first attempt at hacking a TiVo. It seemed seamless. Can I safely apply the hacks on units with 6.2 software with shows saved on the drive? The unit I hacked didn't have any shows on it and I backup everything before to a new drive of the same size before starting. By the time I was done, I felt confident that I could do this safely with drives with saved shows. Is this a fair assessment?
> 
> Will this block future software upgrades?
> 
> I may have more questions one I get all the units working together, but that's it for now.
> 
> Honestly, I know squat about TiVo's. I'm actually a ReplayTV user. This was my first experience with them and it was a very painless process for the most part. Any problem I had couldn't be solved with a little searching.
> 
> Great job fellas!
> 
> -- Craig


The zipper WILL block future upgrades
You certainly can apply the Zipper to an in place drive, but be aware you won't be able to MRV shows you have already recorded just ones recorded since zippering. NOTE this is an assumption because I know you can't do that thing we aren't allowed to talk about with those pre-zippered shows.


----------



## Gunnyman

mightyb said:


> Gunny and Rbautch...GREAT WORK pulling all this together in a very useful format!! I've actually made it through all 900+ posts in this thread!!
> 
> My wife and I just welcomed our first child to the world a month ago, so my life is getting pretty much back to normal enough to hack away. And actually, the wife is has given me 100% sign off for the project...once she understood the benefits of MRV!!!! And that "hack" in this sense isn't a bad thing!! ;-)
> It's amazing how much more you appreciate your TiVo's AFTER you become a parent..... (ha...and hence why i'm posting this at 2am!!!!)
> 
> I've been following Gunnyman's attempts since the original "4.x+ RID" thread....when he was the noob!!! I've been wanting to do it since then as well, but was a bit scared to get in there and just get it done. I have a SD-DVR40 (BR) and a RCA-DVR80 (LR).
> 
> Anyway, I was curious about any chance of backing up the current drives and running the zipper from os x??? I did see somewhere that there was a MFS Tools build for OS X. I would love to be able to utilize a couple of external FW enclosures and terminal to get everything done. Gunny, I know you are a mac man...is it even possible???
> 
> I haven't had the PC running for years since I got my PB! It would probably take me longer to get that out and running (win98) than it would actually to zipper the two drives!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bri


The zipper and all its awesomeness won't run easily from OS X. There are ways to totally hack a drive using OSX if you really want to though. Check tivotool.com for details.
It's honestly easier to dig out that PC if you can. I've only recently become a Mac man and I have never attempted to use the MFS tools for OS X.


----------



## Gunnyman

WhyMe said:


> I did install in zipper, is there something I can check to see if it working. I get no on screen display. Thanks


umm call yourself


----------



## WhyMe

is there something in the script that can be check for the caller id?


----------



## ttodd1

Gunnyman said:


> The zipper WILL block future upgrades
> You certainly can apply the Zipper to an in place drive, but be aware you won't be able to MRV shows you have already recorded just ones recorded since zippering. NOTE this is an assumption because I know you can't do that thing we aren't allowed to talk about with those pre-zippered shows.


You can MRV shows that were recorded before hacking.


----------



## Gunnyman

wow learn something new every day thanks ttodd


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Thanks for explanation. Since I've safely done 3 units with the 11/9 version and since I'm not running wireless, I think I'll use the same version on my last unit. :up:


If anything, keep an eye on the enhancments thread. Future Zipper versions may make it easier to hack, or add support for more types of tivos. Future Enhancement scripts will add more features, and other things might make it worthwhile to upgrade. To upgrade the enhancements script is easy, and does not require you to pull the drive and run the Zipper all over agan. You simply FTP the new script to your Tivo, run the uninstall script on the old one, and then run the new one.


----------



## Gunnyman

WhyMe said:


> is there something in the script that can be check for the caller id?


I totally don't understand this question.
Want to see if it's running?


----------



## rbautch

mightyb said:


> Gunny and Rbautch...GREAT WORK pulling all this together in a very useful format!! I've actually made it through all 900+ posts in this thread!!


Wow! Nice to see someone doing their homework, rather than firing off questions that have been asked before.



> My wife and I just welcomed our first child to the world a month ago..


Sounds like it's time for another tivo!


----------



## WhyMe

Yes I would like to know if its is running. Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

from bash 
do a ps
and look for it in the list 
or like I said earlier call yourself


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunny, does the zipper automatically turn off encryption and if so, how hard is it to turn back on? I want all of my existing shows to be able to be MRV'd with a newly zippered drive.


----------



## Gunnyman

well according to ttodd encryption doesn't effect MRV.
Superpatch turns it off.
Turning back on would be as simple as restoring an unmodified tivoapp.


----------



## babston

I have completed the steps and ran the enhancments.... I am not able to get any local channels. Did I miss something or does it just take sometime for them to work?


----------



## Gunnyman

they will come back in ~ 24 hrs or you can call 1800 directv and enter extension 722 to get your card reauthorized in 5 mins.


----------



## trplblacksnake

this was by far one of the easiest things I have ever done. I love this my wife was surprised how fast I got both tivos unhooked hacked and turned back on. Hey goonyman is it worth getting the usb 2.0 hardware for connecting to the network or is the usb 1.1 ok to use. The main thing Ill be doing is watching shows from one tivo to the other.


----------



## owlhooter

Gunnyman said:


> from bash
> do a ps
> and look for it in the list
> or like I said earlier call yourself


I would assume he is having the same problem I am having on my HDVR2's, I installed the script and I can see it running, but no Caller ID display. I try running NCID in debug mode and I just see the *RING* with no caller ID info on it. I've pretty much given up on getting caller ID to work on my 2 units.


----------



## Gunnyman

trplblacksnake said:


> this was by far one of the easiest things I have ever done. I love this my wife was surprised how fast I got both tivos unhooked hacked and turned back on. Hey goonyman is it worth getting the usb 2.0 hardware for connecting to the network or is the usb 1.1 ok to use. The main thing Ill be doing is watching shows from one tivo to the other.


usb 1.1 is 11 mb/s barely fast enough


----------



## rbautch

owlhooter said:


> I would assume he is having the same problem I am having on my HDVR2's, I installed the script and I can see it running, but no Caller ID display. I try running NCID in debug mode and I just see the *RING* with no caller ID info on it. I've pretty much given up on getting caller ID to work on my 2 units.


First thing to test is the on-screen display. From bash, try:


Code:


echo "NCID-test" | /var/hack/bin/out2osd

...and see if it displays.


----------



## trplblacksnake

Im looking at the tweak for service pack 2 users. According to step 6 after applying the tweak I then uninstall it correct.


----------



## Gunnyman

no
those instructions are there if you ever WANT to uninstall it.


----------



## trplblacksnake

Im going to get my 2 usb 2.0 network adapters right now and then I will start the actual process. I pulled the drives last night and put the files on now the actual hacking starts.


----------



## Dirac

babston said:


> I have completed the steps and ran the enhancments.... I am not able to get any local channels. Did I miss something or does it just take sometime for them to work?


You can call 1-800-531-5000 and enter "711" when it prompts for a three-digit message. The ANI will recognize your phone number if you call from your registered phone so you don't need to talk to anyone or enter your phone number. You don't need to reauthorize your cards with the 722 extension (I didn't even know that worked but I guess it makes sense). 711 will reauthorize your subscribed channels on all your active cards. For a while there I was using it every other day. 

Or, you can wait 24 hours and they should return. I have had them return in less than an hour but I think that was just good timing.


----------



## WhyMe

rbautch said:


> First thing to test is the on-screen display. From bash, try:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo "NCID-test" | /var/hack/bin/out2osd
> 
> ...and see if it displays.


You do get a on screen display with that command.


----------



## Diana Collins

owlhooter said:


> I would assume he is having the same problem I am having on my HDVR2's, I installed the script and I can see it running, but no Caller ID display. I try running NCID in debug mode and I just see the *RING* with no caller ID info on it. I've pretty much given up on getting caller ID to work on my 2 units.


You DO subscribe to caller-id service from your phone company, right?


----------



## Diana Collins

WhyMe said:


> You do get a on screen display with that command.


If you mean YOU saw "NCID Test" on screen, that's good, that means that the out2osd program is working, and you problem is indeed in NCID.

First, as I just pointed out to another poster, you must subscribe to caller ID service from your phone company. Do any "regular" caller ID displays on your telephones work?

Assuming that Caller ID is active and working on your phone lines, did you edit any of the configuartion files (ncid.conf, ncidd.conf and ncidd.alias)?

Do you see any Caller ID entries in the log (ncid.log)?


----------



## Gunnyman

Dan Collins said:


> You DO subscribe to caller-id service from your phone company, right?


As always Dan's here with the RIGHT question


----------



## texster

After five days of zipper bliss, I screwed the pooch - after creating a new subdirectory /var / hack, placing a certain server file in it, I lost networking - usb is powered, but no link (using fa 120). 

I have been monkeying with hyperterminal and a serial cable to see if I can get bash prompt. No joy as of yet. But assuming I can get in - can I remove the offending files and or rerun the zipper files. Or does this sort of thing require pulling the drive and starting over w/ide?


----------



## mightyb

rbautch said:


> Wow! Nice to see someone doing their homework, rather than firing off questions that have been asked before.
> 
> Sounds like it's time for another tivo!


HA! Once I get the MRV running on our current two, there will be no stopping a 3rd!!! :-D


----------



## Gunnyman

texster said:


> After five days of zipper bliss, I screwed the pooch - after creating a new subdirectory /var / hack, placing a certain server file in it, I lost networking - usb is powered, but no link (using fa 120).
> 
> I have been monkeying with hyperterminal and a serial cable to see if I can get bash prompt. No joy as of yet. But assuming I can get in - can I remove the offending files and or rerun the zipper files. Or does this sort of thing require pulling the drive and starting over w/ide?


that depends on what happened. You can try to just rezipper with the HD in your PC if you can't get serial bash, without a re-image and see if just recreating the authorfile fixes things. If not, its re-image time.


----------



## owlhooter

Gunnyman said:


> As always Dan's here with the RIGHT question


Oh you mean you have to subscribe to Caller ID? /sarcasm.. I realize that since I didn't specify before there is no way for you to know that yes I do indeed have caller ID service on the line. And when testing NCID in Debug mode it comes up with this:

RING
CIDINFO: *LINE*-*RING*1*

RING
CIDINFO: *LINE*-*RING*2*

RING
CIDINFO: *LINE*-*RING*3*

CIDINFO: *LINE*-*RING*0*

Then the cidcall.log file shows this text

MSG: Started 11/13/2005 20:06
MSG: Terminated 11/13/2005 20:08

So it appears that NCID isn't picking up the Caller ID information for some reason or another. It's doing the same on both of my HDVR2's. I was just assuming that maybe the modem in it for whatever reason wasn't CID capable.. But could never find anything saying that, and all I could find is that it should work. But after hours of working with it I still have been unable to get it to pick up the CID info, yet all my phones can pick it up fine.


----------



## WhyMe

I do have caller id on the home phone, what command do I use to look at the ncid.log? Thanks


----------



## rbautch

NCID questions are beyond the scope of this thread, which should be reserved for asking questions specifically about the Zipper. It's hard enough for new users to read this thread for Zipper support, without diluting it even further. You'll get more exposure to your questions by starting a new thread in the underground forum. Another alternative is, dare I say?, the search button?


----------



## owlhooter

I agree, don't want to get this thread too off topic. I have tried the search button but to no avail so I'll go ahead and make a new thread for it. I do want to say that you have done a great job with your scripts, I hacked my 2 pre Zipper but used your enhancement script afterwards. 

Thanks for all your hard work on these to make things easier for the rest of us..


----------



## trplblacksnake

Im getting an error while trying to ftp the tweak over to my tivo. Im using filezilla in binary mode. but it comes up as critical transfer error.


----------



## Gunnyman

snake..
tweak.sh is already on your tivo
telnet to th etivo and run it per instructions.


----------



## kmclaren

Hey Guys. Thanks for a great process that is the easiest yet.

I have just tried the zipper about 100 times and have had no success getting connected to the Tivo after installing the drive. I'm using a Belkin F5D5050 10/100 USB adapter. All the other processes I have used do not light up the activity lights on this thing, but Zipper does show activity.

However, I cannot Telnet to the machine. After I run zipper using a Cake image the thing pings for about the first minute and then I am unable to ping either. If I sniff the connection, I can see occasional packets coming from the adapter going to port 2190 which appears to be the Tivo broadcast port. However, nothing else works. I also noted that ARP packets come back with a MAC of 00000000 for the IP address of the Tivo. Adding a manual entry in the ARP cache on the PC does not seem to help.

Anyone have any thoughts on this? I'm thinking that the Belkin adapter may not be a good choice for this application. (I did test on a PC and it does work)

If I do buy another adapter, is there on that is known to work well?

Thanks in advance for your help.

- Keith


----------



## clambert11

I used the same Belkin this weekend when setting up the 3 units I just hacked connected to a Linksys WRT54G.

What I did notice is that for some reason it didn't use the static IP I initially setup within Zipper. It allowed the router to assign a DHCP IP for some strange reason. I telnetted into the dynamic IP and ran rbautch's script. After that I entered the network settings again and it did indeed make it static.

All 3 units did the same thing. It's quite possible I made the same mistake 3 times as well.  At any rate, I figured it out and was able to get things working.

It doesn't sound like the exact same issue, but you might check it out anyway.

-- Craig


----------



## rbautch

kmclaren said:


> Hey Guys. Thanks for a great process that is the easiest yet.
> 
> I have just tried the zipper about 100 times and have had no success getting connected to the Tivo after installing the drive. I'm using a Belkin F5D5050 10/100 USB adapter. All the other processes I have used do not light up the activity lights on this thing, but Zipper does show activity.
> 
> However, I cannot Telnet to the machine. After I run zipper using a Cake image the thing pings for about the first minute and then I am unable to ping either. If I sniff the connection, I can see occasional packets coming from the adapter going to port 2190 which appears to be the Tivo broadcast port. However, nothing else works. I also noted that ARP packets come back with a MAC of 00000000 for the IP address of the Tivo. Adding a manual entry in the ARP cache on the PC does not seem to help.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this? I'm thinking that the Belkin adapter may not be a good choice for this application. (I did test on a PC and it does work)
> 
> If I do buy another adapter, is there on that is known to work well?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> - Keith


Netgear FA-120 is one of the more poplular adapters known to work.


----------



## rbautch

clambert11 said:


> I used the same Belkin this weekend when setting up the 3 units I just hacked connected to a Linksys WRT54G.
> 
> What I did notice is that for some reason it didn't use the static IP I initially setup within Zipper. It allowed the router to assign a DHCP IP for some strange reason. I telnetted into the dynamic IP and ran rbautch's script. After that I entered the network settings again and it did indeed make it static.
> 
> All 3 units did the same thing. It's quite possible I made the same mistake 3 times as well.  At any rate, I figured it out and was able to get things working.
> 
> It doesn't sound like the exact same issue, but you might check it out anyway.
> 
> -- Craig


If you don't mind, try a test with the latest version 1.3.1 of the Zipper to see if that fixes your issue.


----------



## tivoenthused

Gunny + RBautch

I was all zippered up for about 2 weeks there. HMO, MRV, etc we're all working beautifully.

Then for some reason, TiVo Server and TiVo Desktop 2.2 wouldn't start up correctly on my PC. I uninstalled and reinstalled the TiVo desktop software (including manually deleting the common files/tivo folder). When I attempted to reinstall TiVo desktop 2.2, I got the "internal error occurred" message during the "deleting backups" portion of the software install. The install delayed and eventually completed, but now I can't even get TiVo desktop or TivoServer to open.... still getting the "internal error occurred". The network is still up (FTP, MRV, and TivoWeb are all still functional).

I tried to revert back to TiVo desktop 1.3, but kept getting error messages about how the TiVo Beacon was unavailable (even though it clearly was functioning in the windows task mgr processes report).

3 questions
- are there any known issues with the Zipper and TiVo's desktop software
- is there another method of publishing photos + music to my TiVos without using TiVo Desktop publisher?
- have any idea where I have gone wrong?

thanks,

JL


----------



## Gunnyman

1) no I've been using tivodesktop for nearly a year (and the zipper is just an automated method for how my systems are hacked)
2) check out javahmo at javahmo.sourceforge.org
3) any firewall between you and teh tivo?


----------



## adtpete

Ok, being an FNG to the tivo board, I have a stupid question. My tivo series 2 just started clicking, with the shows slowing and stopping, and on power down reboot, hanging on the tivo restarting screen. Figure the hard drive is dead, and want to replace it rather than hassle with new unit. Just dll the mfstools2.iso. Once I get inside the box, is it really as simple as just rtfi on here? Familiar with pc's and have heard numerous times that hard drive replace/upgrade is simple, but, the oh will beat me if i waste to much time and she can't watch "her" tivo.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Gunnyman

it's simple if you want to just start fresh with a new HD and no shows.
Saving shows on a dying HD is tricky.
Oh and this thread isn't about that.
Please create a new one. Thanks


----------



## trplblacksnake

Ok Ive got everything up and running after making another trip to Staples and getting a different usb 2.0 adapter. I purchased 2 linksys usb200ms one was a V1 the other a V2. Appearantly the drivers arent the same. I hooked the v2 to my laptop and it wouldnt auto load the drivers either. Note dont get the smaller looking usb200m. Now the only problem Im having is getting mrv to work right. I go into my now playing list and it shows all of my recorded programs If I sort the list it wont show my other tivo but if I dont sort the list (no folders and sorted by date instead of alphabetical) it works just fine. Im trying to get tivoweb plus to work now too. Any guides or how tos for twp.


----------



## Gunnyman

I have my folders turned on and sorted alphabetically and my mrv tivo shows up in the bottom of the list after suggestions.
for tivowebplus, just put the ip address of your tivo in your browser's address bar.


----------



## rmasonjr

Hi!
Sorry for jumping in, but I do have a question. I'm about to take the leap and upgrade both my Tivos and use the Zipper. When I went to get InstantCake, the version says 3.1.1e - I'm running 6.2-01-2-151 I'm assuming the 3.1.1e is the kernel version - correct?
Thanks!
Rob


----------



## Gunnyman

if you are running 6.2 already, you don't need instantcake, you just need the LBA48 Boot CD.


----------



## rmasonjr

ah - thanks gunny!


----------



## zeuna

Is there any similar product for a stand alone series 2?


----------



## Gunnyman

nope (not yet anyway)


----------



## tivoenthused

Gunnyman said:


> 1) no I've been using tivodesktop for nearly a year (and the zipper is just an automated method for how my systems are hacked)
> 2) check out javahmo at javahmo.sourceforge.org
> 3) any firewall between you and teh tivo?


Gunny,

Thanks for the ideas. I figured it out. The issue had to do with my web filtering service. Now that the filter is off, TivO desktop is up and working again. The key learnings for all of this was your turning me onto Java HMO. What a great service!

Does the Zippered DTivo work with Galleon? Or is that 7.2 machines only?

thx,

JL


----------



## Gunnyman

sadly Gallon, which is an AWESOME app is Standalone Series 2 only.


----------



## GAM

I have a HDVR2 and a DSR708 that are both running 6.2. If I make a backup from one, can I restore and run zipper on both from the same backup or do I need to make a backup from each unit?


----------



## krickster

Well I think I found the first problem with my initial installation -- I didn't reboot after starting tivo up again, before running the tweak script. I didnt have to go through any "guided setup" so I didn't realize I needed to reboot again, before running the script. So I did it correctly on my second box. And I tried to do it again on my first one. I thought it worked - I was able to use MRV last night, but then today it is no longer seen on my network. Both boxes are wired to my router, and I am contemplating replacing it, to see if the problem is it.

But before I pulled the drive again (since I can't telnet to it), I thought I should take a look at the running one to see how everything is supposed to look. Well, I tried using Joe, but it won't work. I get 


> bash: joe: command not found


I eventually found the program in /etc/rc.d and tried starting it there. But I got the message:


> Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'


This is from my box that is working, on a wired connection.

So now I am wondering if there is something else going on. How can I install joe from telnet? And, more importantly, what is the best way for me to re-zipper my first drive, without replacing its contents? (my linux skills are lacking)

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

To get joe to work, try typing the following command at bash:


Code:


ln -s /.joerc /tivo-bin/etc/joerc

...and then try to start joe again. If that doesn't work, uninstall/reinstall the enhancement script. The uninstall script is in /hacks, just run it with: sh


Code:


tweak-uninstall.sh


----------



## Gunnyman

GAM said:


> I have a HDVR2 and a DSR708 that are both running 6.2. If I make a backup from one, can I restore and run zipper on both from the same backup or do I need to make a backup from each unit?


Should be fine GAM, both units will report that they are the same model number if you restore the same back up to each. If that bothers you make a back up of each and restore it.


----------



## rbautch

krickster said:


> And, more importantly, what is the best way for me to re-zipper my first drive, without replacing its contents? (my linux skills are lacking)
> 
> Thanks


Try rebooting first, and then check you router to see if it was assigned an address. Also try telnetting to it with the static IP you set in the Zipper script. If no luck, just start over from scratch and re-Zipper the drive.


----------



## krickster

I tried the "ln" command but get:


> ln: cannot create symbolic link '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc' to '/.joerc': No such file or directory


I know this may seem to be off-topic at first, but I am wondering, is the script supposed to make a directory /tivo-bin ? I cannot find it.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> Should be fine GAM, both units will report that they are the same model number but if that bothers you make a back up of each and restore it.


Thanks, as part of doing the zipper I will be using larger hard drives. Do I have to do anything to to use all the space (expanding ala Hinsdale) or will it use all the space automatically?


----------



## Gunnyman

use /busybox instead of /tivo-bin


----------



## Gunnyman

GAM said:


> Thanks, as part of doing the zipper I will be using larger hard drives. Do I have to do anything to to use all the space (expanding ala Hinsdale) or will it use all the space automatically?


were you going to be renaming your backup to be 00000000001 like in the zipper instructions and letting zipper image for you? or were you going to backup/restore on your own?
if the latter, just follow hinsdale's guide then come back to the zipper.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> were you going to be renaming your backup to be 00000000001 like in the zipper instructions and letting zipper image for you? or were you going to backup/restore on your own?
> if the latter, just follow hinsdale's guide then come back to the zipper.


I already have a backup that I will renam to 00000000001 per the instructions.
What do I do in this case?


----------



## Gunnyman

just that 
the zipper will expand it to fill the drive for you.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> just that
> the zipper will expand it to fill the drive for you.


Thank you for all your help and all your hard work making our Tivo experience more enjoyable!


----------



## Gunnyman

no problemmo. just keep in mind you are going "off book" here with your method. It should work fine as long as you have named your back-up properly.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> no problemmo. just keep in mind you are going "off book" here with your method. It should work fine as long as you have named your back-up properly.


As far as the name of the backup is concerned, the guide screen shot has it as 000001 and in the previous post you had more zeroes in front. What is the correct name for the 6.2 image?


----------



## Gunnyman

teh screenshot
I never counted the zeros


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> teh screenshot
> I never counted the zeros


Thanks again!


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> As far as the name of the backup is concerned, the guide screen shot has it as 000001 and in the previous post you had more zeroes in front. What is the correct name for the 6.2 image?


Wouldn't it be better to use your own backup though so all your settings, i.e. season passes won't have to be reset?


----------



## SonnyZ1

Hi Guys,
Great work with the zipper. Even an noob like me can make it work.  I have a question and have been searching this site for answers, but I am unable to find them.
My DTivo was zippered this weekend, rebooted, and enhancements installed. Working great and watching TV!!  I have set the IP address and can start up Tivowebplus. Great!!! I can look at the now showing screen and see some shows that have been recorded since zippering. When I click on the show, it takes me to another screen with additional info on the show. How does one go about watching the show on my computer?
I have installed TiVo Desktop. In the settings screen, it shows my computer (10.0.0.12) and the address for my TiVo (10.0.0.11) but cannot access the DTivo. The error message says no TiVo DVR's available on the network. Have I missed a step? I checked everything I could think off, short of going to the "other" forum.
Any help or guidance is sincerely appreciated.  
DirecTiVo: Samsung SIR-S4040R - w/ Western Digital 200gb HD.
Zipper and enhancements


----------



## kmclaren

rbautch said:


> If you don't mind, try a test with the latest version 1.3.1 of the Zipper to see if that fixes your issue.


Ok, I am still unable to telnet in to my Tivo after changing from a Belkin to a Netgear FA120. I'm not sure where I could be going wrong since it seems that this process should be pretty simple.

Since I have no access to the box (serial connection also does not seem to work but not sure it it's my cable or the tivo) my only way to see what's happening is to put the drive back in a PC. This is clearly not optimal.

So, it's there any way I'm not aware of that I can t-shoot this? I can see that the IP I am using (192.168.0.105) is sending out discovery packets on the network, but it's not responding to ping or telnet. Any thoughts?

- Keith


----------



## Gunnyman

GAM said:


> Wouldn't it be better to use your own backup though so all your settings, i.e. season passes won't have to be reset?


our directions for restoring assume a NEW empty tivo image. The beginning of the zipper says you should use hinsdale to back/up and restore to a new drive before zippering anyway.


----------



## Gunnyman

kmclaren said:


> Ok, I am still unable to telnet in to my Tivo after changing from a Belkin to a Netgear FA120. I'm not sure where I could be going wrong since it seems that this process should be pretty simple.
> 
> Since I have no access to the box (serial connection also does not seem to work but not sure it it's my cable or the tivo) my only way to see what's happening is to put the drive back in a PC. This is clearly not optimal.
> 
> So, it's there any way I'm not aware of that I can t-shoot this? I can see that the IP I am using (192.168.0.105) is sending out discovery packets on the network, but it's not responding to ping or telnet. Any thoughts?
> 
> - Keith


firewall issue?


----------



## Gunnyman

SonnyZ1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Great work with the zipper. Even an noob like me can make it work.  I have a question and have been searching this site for answers, but I am unable to find them.
> My DTivo was zippered this weekend, rebooted, and enhancements installed. Working great and watching TV!!  I have set the IP address and can start up Tivowebplus. Great!!! I can look at the now showing screen and see some shows that have been recorded since zippering. When I click on the show, it takes me to another screen with additional info on the show. How does one go about watching the show on my computer?
> I have installed TiVo Desktop. In the settings screen, it shows my computer (10.0.0.12) and the address for my TiVo (10.0.0.11) but cannot access the DTivo. The error message says no TiVo DVR's available on the network. Have I missed a step? I checked everything I could think off, short of going to the "other" forum.
> Any help or guidance is sincerely appreciated.
> DirecTiVo: Samsung SIR-S4040R - w/ Western Digital 200gb HD.
> Zipper and enhancements


You won't be using tivodesktop to view shows. that's only for standalones.
As for what you need to do next, its head over to ddb and do some reading because we aren't allowed to discuss such thngs here.


----------



## SonnyZ1

Gunnyman said:


> You won't be using tivodesktop to view shows. that's only for standalones.
> As for what you need to do next, its head over to ddb and do some reading because we aren't allowed to discuss such thngs here.


Thanks Gunnyman for the tip. I was afraid that would be the answer. I guess that I should be PITF4O5T for that post


----------



## Gunnyman

nah I just won't talk to ya at the gas pump


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> our directions for restoring assume a NEW empty tivo image. The beginning of the zipper says you should use hinsdale to back/up and restore to a new drive before zippering anyway.


Both of my units are running 6.2 and are unhacked, I thought I could make a backup and use for the zipper procedure. Is this not ok? Should I only use the one off Instantcake?


----------



## mikehome

Will it mess up my hacked Dtivo to hook it up back to the phone line? Was curious if it will undo the enhancement script and Zipper if I do. I heard that DTV is going to unmirror any DVR's that hasn't phoned home in 3o days in the near future


----------



## Gunnyman

GAM said:


> Both of my units are running 6.2 and are unhacked, I thought I could make a backup and use for the zipper procedure. Is this not ok? Should I only use the one off Instantcake?


backing up and restoring is fine just do hinsdale method then use teh zipper


----------



## Gunnyman

mikehome said:


> Will it mess up my hacked Dtivo to hook it up back to the phone line? Was curious if it will undo the enhancement script and Zipper if I do. I heard that DTV is going to unmirror any DVR's that hasn't phoned home in 3o days in the near future


I was wondering how long it would take for that rumor to get here.
Honestly I don't think DTV would do that. Churn would be insane.
As for will it mess up your hacked tivo, it shouldn't but the route commands placed in the author file will prevent a call to tivo from getting thru anyway.


----------



## mikesown

Great work! I envy your coding skills! 

As an idea, would something like this scenario work? :

Would it be possible to just plug the DTivo phone plug into a modem, and initiate a connection into tricking the DTivo that it was talking to DirecTV? If so, this would allow for a MORE than seamless installation, as you wouldn't need to even open your tivo, or run any scripts.

Anyway, think this is possible? It would certainly be very cool if it was made!

Mike


----------



## rbautch

krickster said:


> I tried the "ln" command but get:
> 
> I know this may seem to be off-topic at first, but I am wondering, is the script supposed to make a directory /tivo-bin ? I cannot find it.


Sounds like it never un-tarred the joe archive. Uninstall/reinstall the script, and try again. After the script runs, it should copy a file called .joerc to the root directory. It's invisible, so the only way to see it is with vi.


----------



## bengalfreak

mikesown said:


> Great work! I envy your coding skills!
> 
> As an idea, would something like this scenario work? :
> 
> Would it be possible to just plug the DTivo phone plug into a modem, and initiate a connection into tricking the DTivo that it was talking to DirecTV? If so, this would allow for a MORE than seamless installation, as you wouldn't need to even open your tivo, or run any scripts.
> 
> Anyway, think this is possible? It would certainly be very cool if it was made!
> 
> Mike


Exactly what would you be trying to make the DTivo do?


----------



## joeblow17

Guys I have used your zipper which I have to say I love BTW to hack 2 Tivo's with no problems. But my brother has a Tivo he would like hacked and I haven't tried it on his scenario yet. he has a dual drive where he bought a 2nd drive a while back from Weaknees just to add capacity. He has no hacks. Can I use the zipper on a dual drive Tivo? If so do I just pull the original or do they both have to be pulled from the Tivo?

Thanks for any info you can give me..


----------



## SteelersFan

joeblow17 said:


> Guys I have used your zipper which I have to say I love BTW to hack 2 Tivo's with no problems. But my brother has a Tivo he would like hacked and I haven't tried it on his scenario yet. he has a dual drive where he bought a 2nd drive a while back from Weaknees just to add capacity. He has no hacks. Can I use the zipper on a dual drive Tivo? If so do I just pull the original or do they both have to be pulled from the Tivo?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can give me..


I have a unit in the exact same condition. Just pull the master drive and Zipper that one. Works perfectly!


----------



## texster

What is the default password for TWP that installs w/ zipper? Trying to edit Tivoweb.cfg to enable port forwarding to TWP, but Hackman prompts to "Enter password to enable /disable dangerous features...." etc.


EDIT - "password" is the answer to my own question. sorry to post.


----------



## Murdock

In order for MRV to work does the same version of Superpatch have to be used on both Tivos? I just used the Zipper on one HDVR2 with superpatch67all and I want to MRV shows from my other HDVR2 which has 4.0.1b with Superpatch 0.7.1 but the Tivos do not see each other in Now Showing. I know the MRV works on the Tivo with 4.0.1b because I had MRV working with a Standalone (also 4.0.1b) in the past.


----------



## texster

rbautch said:


> Thanks for the link. I do indeed have a wrt54g. Maybe I need another one. One thing I was looking to do was "DHCP reservations" so my PC's always get the same IP from DHCP based on their mac address, without having to actually set a static ip.


FYI, I was able to get reservations working on a wrt54g using the Sveasoft Alchemy software. Basic configuration: 2x wrt54g - primary wired to modem, secondary wired to dtivo via netgear fa 120. Set IP reservation based on tivo mac address in primary wrt. Disable dchcp on secondary wrt and designate primary router's local ip as gateway. Put both routers on same subnet and same wireless channel, SSID's can be different or disabled on secondary. Both in AP wireless mode. Enable dhcp in TWP. WDS not necessary.

This makes port forwarding very quick and easy. Additionally, you get a stronger/faster signal out of your routers.

Oh, and by the way, I am certainly no shill for the company....it''s freely available software:

http://www.sveasoft.com/modules/phpBB2/dlman.php?func=select_folder&folder_id=10

Seem to have strayed a little here, apologies if this belongs in new/different thread.


----------



## dnemec123

Gunnyman,
A quick question about the support for wireless USB adapters:
On your Zipper page, you mention Netgear MA111's:



> K. Connect your Tivo to your network through your router, using a USB-Ethernet adpater, like the Netgear
> FA120. You may also use a wireless adapter, like the Netgear MA111.


However, the tivo.com website does not show these as being compatible? (link: http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2184.htm?)

Are there different drivers on the Tools CD that load the correct drivers for the MA111?

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Gunnyman

the MA111 is on this page
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2184.htm?
the FA120 is on this page
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2183.htm?
if there's a check mark in the box in the 2nd column it will work on a Dtivo


----------



## dnemec123

Gunnyman said:


> the MA111 is on this page
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2184.htm?
> the FA120 is on this page
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2183.htm?
> if there's a check mark in the box in the 2nd column it will work on a Dtivo


Ok, I see it now... I'll have to try to make sure I get a version 1 instead of a version 2 of the MA111.

I'm going to be upgrading my two DTiVo's next week.

Thanks for the quick reply.
Dale


----------



## CopyCat

CopyCat said:


> I had the same problem with a Belkin 802.11B wireless model F5D6050, I could not even ping the fixed IP as the lights never did a thing on the adapter except turn on that it was getting power. I just ordered a wired USB adapter and will report what it does.


Well, just back in town this AM and my wired adapter was on the porch, but it did nothing for me so after checking here I found the latest updates and re-imaged my drive and loaded The Zipper and it works great, no idea why it failed before, must be newbie jitters or something, but we're connected over wireless 802.11b now, thanks guys


----------



## rbautch

Sweet!


----------



## GAM

I will be using a wireless adapter on one of my units. Is wireless now included in the zipper or does a separate process still have to be run to use wireless? I wasn't exactly clear from reading through the thread.


----------



## rbautch

Included.


----------



## GAM

Thank you very much!


----------



## c_tripps_2k

Been doing a lot of reading and am not quite sure how to go about this. If I am running 6.2 on my unhacked tivo, can I just back it up using hinsdale or weaknees instructions, rename the backup and let the Zipper do the restore to the larger hard drive? I have also been reading a lot about the size of the swap file. Does the zipper create the proper swap file, restore the drive and expand it?


----------



## rbautch

That will work fine. The Zipper uses 128MB swap space, which should be adequate for most users. If you're using a 300G drive, you may want to investigate how to increase swap space, which is not as trivial and changing the mfs restore command. If you want to keep your shows, you can modify line 36 of the zipper script with the appropriate mfs restore switches. Good luck!


----------



## rbautch

This is a test.


----------



## trplblacksnake

Ive gotten everything zippered and done. Hooked it up and so far everything is working fine. Only problem Im having is the amount of time it takes to open up my Now Playing list. It is slow! Slower than a version 3.1 tivo. What is going on? Is everyone else having this trouble? One other question is there a script that I can install that will alow me to record the new xm stations that just became available.


----------



## Gunnyman

snake
this is usually due to DNS settings being wrong or non existant in the tivo.


----------



## trplblacksnake

Ive checked and double checked it. Right now I have my DSL modem hooked to my router four cables going out of my router one to each one of my computers one to my tivo in my bed room and the other to the living room. In the living room I have a switch with my Xbox, PS2, and my second tivo hooked to it. The routers address is 192.168.1.1 (same as most linksys routers) computers IP is 192.168.1.101, xbox is 192.168.1.102, living rm tivo is 192.168.1.103, and my bedroom tivo is set up as 192.168.1.104 my second computer and PS2 are set up to DHCP. Im not seeing the problem. Am I just blind?


----------



## kodiakz

Hi there! Serious noooooob here so please be gentle. I am not too new to Tivo hacking, just not that versed in Linux. I have an HDVR2 that I sleepered a while back. Recently the drive died so I bought a new one and Zippered it (about 20 times now!!). Everything runs great and it boots fine. I assign it a static ip of 192.168.1.102 in the setup. When back in the Tivo, I can telnet to it but no ftp and the Linksys router doesn't see it the the dhcp client list. I am using a Linksys usb200m which used to work fine with the sleeper dirvers. If I remember correctly, I had to telnet in and start ftp but can't seem to do that either. No firewall on. Other computers and xboxes on network function fine with the same dhcp setup from the router or static ip in the case of the xbox. I ran tweak and it tries to download the latest, but when prompted with the y/n setup it fails and exits. Uninstall and rerun tweak.sh yields same result. It also says that tweak.sh: tar: command not found and then it reads /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory. I have read every line in this thread and searched many times but the answer elludes me. I know it is something really simple, but I need help!!! Thanks!!


----------



## trplblacksnake

mikehome said:


> Will it mess up my hacked Dtivo to hook it up back to the phone line? Was curious if it will undo the enhancement script and Zipper if I do. I heard that DTV is going to unmirror any DVR's that hasn't phoned home in 3o days in the near future


To this comment. I have been working for DTV the last 2 years. We have no way of telling if the tivo has "called home" we can only tell if the receiver has downloaded the ppvs or not. If the ppv is turned on by remote and we dont receive a call within 60 days we then turn off ppv ordering not the mirroring. Dont expect this to happen ever. DTV likes their money too much. Hell theyre giving away HR10-250s right now for free after mail in rebates.


----------



## trplblacksnake

kodiakz said:


> Hi there! Serious noooooob here so please be gentle. I am not too new to Tivo hacking, just not that versed in Linux. I have an HDVR2 that I sleepered a while back. Recently the drive died so I bought a new one and Zippered it (about 20 times now!!). Everything runs great and it boots fine. I assign it a static ip of 192.168.1.102 in the setup. When back in the Tivo, I can telnet to it but no ftp and the Linksys router doesn't see it the the dhcp client list. I am using a Linksys usb200m which used to work fine with the sleeper dirvers. If I remember correctly, I had to telnet in and start ftp but can't seem to do that either. No firewall on. Other computers and xboxes on network function fine with the same dhcp setup from the router or static ip in the case of the xbox. I ran tweak and it tries to download the latest, but when prompted with the y/n setup it fails and exits. Uninstall and rerun tweak.sh yields same result. It also says that tweak.sh: tar: command not found and then it reads /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory. I have read every line in this thread and searched many times but the answer elludes me. I know it is something really simple, but I need help!!! Thanks!!


I had the same problem reset the router by unplugging it and holding the reset button in for 10 or 15 seconds. It will then recognize it. Im just having a problem with my damn list running too slow. Hey gunny by any chance could a bad cable cause this?


----------



## kodiakz

Thanks for the suggestion, but no luck. I forgot to mention that I can ping the tivo no prob and the lights are on on the usb200m (full duplex I think, 2 out of the 3 are on).


----------



## bengalfreak

kodiakz said:


> Hi there! Serious noooooob here so please be gentle. I am not too new to Tivo hacking, just not that versed in Linux. I have an HDVR2 that I sleepered a while back. Recently the drive died so I bought a new one and Zippered it (about 20 times now!!). Everything runs great and it boots fine. I assign it a static ip of 192.168.1.102 in the setup. When back in the Tivo, I can telnet to it but no ftp and the Linksys router doesn't see it the the dhcp client list.  I am using a Linksys usb200m which used to work fine with the sleeper dirvers. If I remember correctly, I had to telnet in and start ftp but can't seem to do that either. No firewall on. Other computers and xboxes on network function fine with the same dhcp setup from the router or static ip in the case of the xbox. I ran tweak and it tries to download the latest, but when prompted with the y/n setup it fails and exits. Uninstall and rerun tweak.sh yields same result. It also says that tweak.sh: tar: command not found and then it reads /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory. I have read every line in this thread and searched many times but the answer elludes me. I know it is something really simple, but I need help!!! Thanks!!


If you are assigning the Tivo a static ip of 192.168.1.102, then the Tivo will not show up in your DHCP map as you are not using DHCP to give it an IP address. Unless you have changed it, most Linksys routers start DHCP addresses at 192.168.1.100. The router would give the first device it finds an IP of 192.168.1.101 then next would be 102 and so on. If yours starts there and you are not limiting the maximum number of DHCP addresses to 2, then the static IP you have assigned your Tivo is in your DHCP range which is most likely causing your problems.

I have my DHCP start at 100 and assign a maximum of 10 IP's meaning my DHCP list would stop at 110. The static IP's I assign my Tivos start at 192.168.1.120 and go up from there to avoid any IP conflicts.


----------



## Gunnyman

trplblacksnake said:


> Ive checked and double checked it. Right now I have my DSL modem hooked to my router four cables going out of my router one to each one of my computers one to my tivo in my bed room and the other to the living room. In the living room I have a switch with my Xbox, PS2, and my second tivo hooked to it. The routers address is 192.168.1.1 (same as most linksys routers) computers IP is 192.168.1.101, xbox is 192.168.1.102, living rm tivo is 192.168.1.103, and my bedroom tivo is set up as 192.168.1.104 my second computer and PS2 are set up to DHCP. Im not seeing the problem. Am I just blind?


go into tivoweb
choose mfs
choose state
choose network
click on the link under Id.
click on the link in IP params
tell me what it says there.


----------



## kodiakz

bengalfreak said:


> If you are assigning the Tivo a static ip of 192.168.1.102, then the Tivo will not show up in your DHCP map as you are not using DHCP to give it an IP address. Unless you have changed it, most Linksys routers start DHCP addresses at 192.168.1.100. The router would give the first device it finds an IP of 192.168.1.101 then next would be 102 and so on. If yours starts there and you are not limiting the maximum number of DHCP addresses to 2, then the static IP you have assigned your Tivo is in your DHCP range which is most likely causing your problems.
> 
> I have my DHCP start at 100 and assign a maximum of 10 IP's meaning my DHCP list would stop at 110. The static IP's I assign my Tivos start at 192.168.1.120 and go up from there to avoid any IP conflicts.


That might explain why the router is not showing the tivo in the clients list (although there is another computer on the network showing at 192.168.1.103), but why then am I able to telnet/ping but not ftp?

Must I get dos2unix and .tar on the tivo before the rbautch file will run successfully? If so, and considering I can't ftp, how can I get them there? I tried putting those files on my zipper cd and copying them to the tivo but then it would not boot. Arrrgghhhhh!! It is always the little things that end up kicking your butt for days on end!!!


----------



## Gunnyman

zipper puts dos2unix and tar and everything else you need to get tivo up and running.
after you zipper, and boot tivo and are able to ping, have you rebooted Tivo?
Try that if not.


----------



## kodiakz

Gunny, thanks for the reply. Yes, have rebooted MANY times, lol!! I can telnet fine and can ping fine just can't ftp and don't know my way around well enough to do what I need from the telnet prompt. Have run rbautch many times but it never goes all the way through the setup after you enter 'y' for expert setup and I am never able to answer any questions at all. 

Strangely, the first few times I rebooted, the tivo would show up in the dhcp client list but no longer does so.


----------



## Gunnyman

ok you can telnet, that's a good start.
from bash
do a ps
see if tivoftpd is running
if it is, then detail for me if you can from a command prompt get in to ftp 
just type ftp then hit enter
then type open (whatever your tivo IP address is) and hit enter
report the results here


----------



## rbautch

Secure Client VPN is one application known to interfere with FTP. Check /busybox to make sure tar is there. When telnetting, are you following the instructions for Windows XP SP2 users?


----------



## Gunnyman

I'd forgotten about that.
We had the exact same issue on Frylock's machines and used that VPN.


----------



## kodiakz

I am able to use ftp to other locations no prob and know my way around that program pretty well. When you say do a 'ps' how do I do that or what is it? I do not nave any vpn running at all and have disabled all firewalls and am using the latest zipper and rbautch files from 11.13 I think. Is there a command from the bash promt to start tivoftpd?


----------



## Gunnyman

type ps from bash and hit enter
look for tivoftpd in that list.
if it's NOT running type tivoftpd at the bash prmpt


----------



## trplblacksnake

HostAddress = 192.168.1.103
SubnetMask = 255.255.255.0
GatewayAddress = 192.168.1.1
DnsServers = 192.168.1.1
and
HostAddress = 192.168.1.104
SubnetMask = 255.255.255.0
GatewayAddress = 192.168.1.1
DnsServers = 192.168.1.1


----------



## Gunnyman

does your tivo have access to the Internet?
Two ways to check this 
1) install javahmo from javahmo.sourceforge.net and start a plugin that would hit the internet for info like The weather.
2) temporarily disable the two route commands in rc.sysinit.author by puting a # in front of them and reboot the Tivo.
If your tivo CAN hit the internet, I'm scratching my head, if it can't You need to see if your router is blocking tivo from internet access, if it isn't, then you need to determine the dns address your ISP uses. this can be found in your router's setup pages.
Once you have this info run the netconfig module in tivoweb and put in the dns address in the appropriate blank. Reboot tivo.
This should fix it.


----------



## dellhop

Do you think the Instantcake image for the Samsung-S4080 and S4120 are close enough to use one or the other on both? 

I am so freaking close to hacking my tivo's and its thank to you guys that I will most likely do it in the next few weeks. Thank you


----------



## Gunnyman

yes how large a drive will you be using?


----------



## mercurial

That's an awfully personal question, Gunny.


----------



## kodiakz

Tried both 'ps' and 'tivoftpd' at bash (following the instructions for xpsp2) and get command not found on both. Is there a command to tell it to run ps or ftp or are those executable by just enetering the name?


----------



## dellhop

Gunnyman said:


> yes how large a drive will you be using?


Between 180 and 250 most likely.

Actually one more quick question. Do you think Zipper and all the tools would work on a laptop using an external HD encloser? Thanks again,


----------



## Gunnyman

right 
those two commands are all you should need
try
cd /busybox
then the commands.
I wonder if something is screwy with the author file.


----------



## AJRitz

Gunny-
This is starting to sound suspiciously like the situation I had, with the fubared busybox.


----------



## Gunnyman

dellhop said:


> Between 180 and 250 most likely.
> 
> Actually one more quick question. Do you think Zipper and all the tools would work on a laptop using an external HD encloser? Thanks again,


in answer to question 1 either instantcake image would be fine then
question 2: I'm afraid not. The boot disk doens't have USB drivers for IDE enclosures on it. So you will need a desktop PC.


----------



## Gunnyman

AJRitz said:


> Gunny-
> This is starting to sound suspiciously like the situation I had, with the fubared busybox.


yeah it is, but that shouldn't happen with Zipper.


----------



## dellhop

Sounds good. Thanks Gunny. Guess i'll be locked up in the office for a few hours hacking away. Have a good one.


----------



## mikesown

bengalfreak said:


> Exactly what would you be trying to make the DTivo do?


Sorry for not being more clear, but essentially my idea would be to have a setup where you ran a phone cord from the directv's phone port into your computers modem port. Essentially, my idea is to trick the DirecTivo into thinking that your computer was really DirecTV, and fool it into installing the updates via the phone port. That way, you could just send it a brand new OS with HMO enabled, so you wouldn't need to touch your Tivo's innards; the updates would be delivered via the phone jack. Would this be feasable?

Mike


----------



## Gunnyman

nope
for too many reasons to explain here.


----------



## dnemec123

Gunnyman said:


> backing up and restoring is fine just do hinsdale method then use teh zipper


This caught my attention. I just need a clarification of my understanding:

So, I can use the Hinsdale method to preserve my SP's, settings, and recordings onto a larger hard drive (I'm upgrading from the 40GB DirecTiVo to a QuickView 120GB drive).

Then I run The Zipper on the larger hard drive and it will make the changes and still preserve my SP's, settings and recordings.

Is this correct?

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Gunnyman

correct-o-mundo


----------



## SteelersFan

The Weaknees method also works.


----------



## dnemec123

Sorry to be dense, but I'm just about to pull the trigger on hacking my two DirecTiVo's:

If I use the Hinsdale method to save my current setup, do I still want to have the Zipper script use image 00001? In other words, do I replace my current v6.2 OS with the 00001 v6.2 OS?

Thanks again!
Dale


----------



## Gunnyman

no
just skip the image stuff.


----------



## trplblacksnake

Gunnyman said:


> does your tivo have access to the Internet?
> Two ways to check this
> 1) install javahmo from javahmo.sourceforge.net and start a plugin that would hit the internet for info like The weather.
> 2) temporarily disable the two route commands in rc.sysinit.author by puting a # in front of them and reboot the Tivo.
> If your tivo CAN hit the internet, I'm scratching my head, if it can't You need to see if your router is blocking tivo from internet access, if it isn't, then you need to determine the dns address your ISP uses. this can be found in your router's setup pages.
> Once you have this info run the netconfig module in tivoweb and put in the dns address in the appropriate blank. Reboot tivo.
> This should fix it.


After looking at my DNS again I noticed I had my DNS set up to the wrong address. I appreciate all the help getting this to work. My wife loves it. She really likes not getting up to see who is calling when the phone rings. Many props to these two guys. If anyone is feeling a little skittish about doing this it is well worth it. Took about 30 min to do everything on both tivos.


----------



## Gunnyman

Yay!


----------



## kodiakz

Gunny, I type cd /busybox at the bash prompt but nothing really happens. Then I typed in ps and then tivoftpd and still command not found. Are we having fun yet!!!! lol


----------



## Philly Bill

Philly Bill said:


> Ok, so I just ordered 2 Netgear FA120's off ebay for $26 delivered..
> 
> I want to wire my TIVOs up... so I need to pull the cable yet (of course I guess I could just run it down the hallway to be sure it works first... then pull the cable through the walls/attic afterward (good idea)
> 
> I have put 300GB drives in each of the two TIVOs. They both have 6.2 on them. No hacks, nothing but bigger HDs. I was planning to do Gunny's unguide on them and then add hacks.... but now with the Zipper...... is it better to do the unguide, then apply the hacks (as described by sonyuser in the quote above)? I'm not going to do the first part of this thread.. no wireless for me... Unless someone can convince me otherwise, it seems that its a LOT cheaper to wire 'em than to have to buy wireless adapters for both units.
> 
> So do I just bypass the unguide and hack applying and just do the Zipper on my units?





rbautch said:


> Using the Zipper automates the entire process described in the unguide, and it also contains my Enhancement script that's in the second link. It accomplishes the exact same thing as running both separately, but it's a whole lot easier. Wired/wireless is about the same cost. If you paid $26 for two adapters that's a great deal. A wireless adapter can be had on Ebay for about $25. You'll get faster transfer speeds with wired, so if you can run cable, that's preferable. www.deepsurplus.com has become my favorite place to buy CAT-5 cable. 100' patch cables are $6.50.


But I guess what I really need to know Russ (or Gunny) is can I do this process on my TIVOS that have already had their drives upgraded? Will I lose all my recordings and such by using a different image other than what is already on there?


----------



## Gunnyman

kodiakz said:


> Gunny, I type cd /busybox at the bash prompt but nothing really happens. Then I typed in ps and then tivoftpd and still command not found. Are we having fun yet!!!! lol


rezipper
something ain't right.


----------



## Gunnyman

Philly Bill said:


> But I guess what I really need to know Russ (or Gunny) is can I do this process on my TIVOS that have already had their drives upgraded? Will I lose all my recordings and such by using a different image other than what is already on there?


you can zipper without losing shows. The image install is OPTIONAL.


----------



## Philly Bill

Gunnyman said:


> you can zipper without losing shows. The image install is OPTIONAL.


 :up:


----------



## sandpj

rbautch said:


> This is a test.


Four SD-Tivo's successfully Zippered, but I have been hesitant to Zipper the HR10-250.
Any results from this test?
Thx...Paul


----------



## rbautch

Try it!


----------



## sandpj

OK, I'll take the dive tomorrow. But several very basic questions...

On your directions, you state:

"If you have an HR10-250 Tivo, download Alphawolf's all-in-one utility set to /busybox, and
make sure /busybox is in your PATH statement"

I downloaded the utility which includes tar and dos2unix. Why do these need to be ftp'd to a HR10-250? Do they need to be ftp'd prior to running tweak?

Author file reads as follows:
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
Is that correct?

Thx..Paul


----------



## kodiakz

Okay. Rezippered and assigned 192.1681.120 ip address. I cannot ping or telnet to that address, but I can to 192.168.1.102. Still no ftp, no ps, no ftpd. I checked and made another zipper cd with all the latest files. At no point during the zipper install do I see any of the rbautch or other files being copied to the tivo drive. It does not tell me what the sysinit.author file is either, just tells me success go stick drive in tivo and it does boot fine and lights up the ethernet adapt.


----------



## GAM

I ran zipper on two units and everything was fine until this morning. I can ping both units but I can't telnet to either of them. I can even access them from the Now Playing list and transfer shows but I can't telnet or Tivoweb. What is going on?


----------



## Gunnyman

kodiakz said:


> Okay. Rezippered and assigned 192.1681.120 ip address. I cannot ping or telnet to that address, but I can to 192.168.1.102. Still no ftp, no ps, no ftpd. I checked and made another zipper cd with all the latest files. At no point during the zipper install do I see any of the rbautch or other files being copied to the tivo drive. It does not tell me what the sysinit.author file is either, just tells me success go stick drive in tivo and it does boot fine and lights up the ethernet adapt.


ok time for you to detail exactly the process you used. It SOUNDS like your zipper cd is incomplete.


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> I ran zipper on two units and everything was fine until this morning. I can ping both units but I can't telnet to either of them. I can even access them from the Now Playing list and transfer shows but I can't telnet or Tivoweb. What is going on?


It is 4 hours later and now I have acess through both Tivoweb and Telnet on both.
Wait...I was in Tivoweb on one unit and quit through the restart link and now I have no access through Tivoweb or Telnet but I can ping.
Any ideas.


----------



## Gunnyman

yeah the tivoweb restart thing is buggy.
do a quit then restart it from bash instead with twp.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> yeah the tivoweb restart thing is buggy.
> do a quit then restart it from bash instead with twp.


I can't telnet either. When I did get back in this morning I had to start telnet in hackman. What should I do. Will TivoWeb come back after a while?


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> I can't telnet either. When I did get back in this morning I had to start telnet in hackman. What should I do. Will TivoWeb come back after a while?


I am looking in my other unit on Tivoweb. In Hackman telnet and tivowebplus have a red boot button - is that right or should it be green?


----------



## Gunnyman

sounds like hackman got screwed up. I don't use it to manage my author file.
to get things right again unless you have a serial cable, you are pulling the drive unless you have ftp.
if you have ftp, you can grab a the author file I have on my original unguide site. Just copy/paste it from my page and open it in a unix friendly text editor like metapad.
Save it as a unix txt file then ftp it to etc/rc.d.
If your tivo file system is in read only mode, this wont work of course and its pull the drive time.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> sounds like hackman got screwed up. I don't use it to manage my author file.
> to get things right again unless you have a serial cable, you are pulling the drive unless you have ftp.
> if you have ftp, you can grab a the author file I have on my original unguide site. Just copy/paste it from my page and open it in a unix friendly text editor like metapad.
> Save it as a unix txt file then ftp it to etc/rc.d.
> If your tivo file system is in read only mode, this wont work of course and its pull the drive time.


Pull thr drive and do what? Rerun zipper.


----------



## Gunnyman

GAM said:


> I am looking in my other unit on Tivoweb. In Hackman telnet and tivowebplus have a red boot button - is that right or should it be green?


it should be green.
hackman is weird like this for some reason and I don't use it to manage hacks that run at statup for this very reason.


----------



## Gunnyman

GAM said:


> Pull thr drive and do what? Rerun zipper.


yeah


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> yeah


You can rerun zipper on the same drive.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
just leave out the image step when it asks if you want to image say no


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> yes
> just leave out the image step when it asks if you want to image say no


Do I also telnet in and rerun the enhancement script?


----------



## Gunnyman

probably won't need to but it won't hurt anything.


----------



## GAM

It also seems 30 second skip is on by default, what is the best way to turn off and not run at boot?


----------



## Gunnyman

that's very difficult to do, you have to modify superpatch to remove it.
Just do select play select 30 select to turn it back off.


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> You can rerun zipper on the same drive.


If I don't rerun zipper and therefore have no web or telnet access, does it affect the Tivo because it seems to run fine and even transfer through MRV.


----------



## Gunnyman

you just won't be able to add any other hacks until you regain telnet access. And like I said before all that you reaally need to do that (if you still have ftp) is put another author file in place.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> you just won't be able to add any other hacks until you regain telnet access. And like I said before all that you reaally need to do that (if you still have ftp) is put another author file in place.


I don't have ftp either, I guess I'll pull the drive when I get a chance but if I understand you it is not urgent, right?


----------



## Gunnyman

right


----------



## rbautch

sandpj said:


> OK, I'll take the dive tomorrow. But several very basic questions...
> 
> On your directions, you state:
> 
> "If you have an HR10-250 Tivo, download Alphawolf's all-in-one utility set to /busybox, and
> make sure /busybox is in your PATH statement"
> 
> I downloaded the utility which includes tar and dos2unix. Why do these need to be ftp'd to a HR10-250? Do they need to be ftp'd prior to running tweak?
> 
> Author file reads as follows:
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
> Is that correct?
> 
> Thx..Paul


The utility you dowload should be called "tivotools" and should contain much more than dos2unix and tar. You're looking at the wrong directions, however. The directions in the enhancement thread are meant for pople not running the zipper. Just follow the directions on the zipper site, and you'll be fine.


----------



## GAM

Thanks for all your help!!
You are the best!!!!


----------



## rbautch

Gunny, clear your PM. Mr. popular....


----------



## Gunnyman

oops ok


----------



## GAM

Gunny, I used the zipper on my 40gb previously unhacked drive and everything works fine, Thanks!
I want to increase the drive size by upgrading, do I follow the regular Hinsdale type method and can I save recordings?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes and yes


----------



## kodiakz

Gunny, I went back and triple checked everything on the cd. All files were exactly as spelled out in the guide, except the vm.linux.gz file is 1.14 MB, not the 1k shown in the pic. Also, the pic shows the author file to be 1k where as the one I am using from the tools cd is 489 bytes. I am using rbautch files from 11/13. The zipper does seem to run fine and I can get bash which is strange. Would the usb/ethernet adaptor even light up if the hacks were not intalled? Are the ethernet drivers loaded by default when using 6.2? Since I can get bash, is there a simple way to transfer over fakecall.tcl and just run it from there?


----------



## Gunnyman

gonna have to defer to rbautch here...


----------



## GAM

In Tivoweb is checking what's on and recording shows very slow or is it just me?


----------



## Gunnyman

yeah its slow lots of data to parse


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> It is 4 hours later and now I have acess through both Tivoweb and Telnet on both.
> Wait...I was in Tivoweb on one unit and quit through the restart link and now I have no access through Tivoweb or Telnet but I can ping.
> Any ideas.


Gunny, I think I figured out why I was able to get back into TivoWeb in the morning. Rbautch's script sets the cron setup to restart TivoWeb at 3am.

So I guess I will wait until tomorrow morning go into TivoWeb and restart Telnet.
Also, I will change the Tivoweb and Telnet boot buttons to green so they start on a Tivo reboot which they must not be doing now.

Does that plan make sense?


----------



## Gunnyman

thing is, if hackman has telnet turned off it will stay that way 
hackman modifies your authorfile


----------



## GAM

On my other unit when I saw what was happening I changed the boot buttons to green for Tivoweb and Telnet and saved. Then I rebooted and I had access so it looks to have updated the authorfile. So the same procedure should work on my other unit when I can get into Tivoweb on its daily restart, don't you think?


----------



## Gunnyman

hopefully


----------



## GAM

In the pick programs to record section what is Search by Title (Demo) ?


----------



## Gunnyman

a leftover from hacking
just ignore it and no we can't seem to make it go away.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> a leftover from hacking
> just ignore it and no we can't seem to make it go away.


Ignore what?!


----------



## rbautch

Let's steer this thread back on course. It's for discussion of the Zipper installation only. After you're zippered, please read the threads dedicated to the hacks your using first, and then if you still have questions, post a question there, or start a new thread in the underground forum. Reference this for more information on the reasoning. Out of necessity (and Gunnyman's sanity), general hacking questions in this thread will start to be ignored.


----------



## Ran94

Gunnyman and rbautch, and your testers...thank you for all the work you have put into this.

I got a RCA DVR40...what is the maximum size for a hard drive that I can use with The Zipper? Currently, unhacked 6.20 40 gb.

Thanx again


----------



## Gunnyman

I think 250 is about as big as you want to go before you have to modify the tivo swap file size which isn't trivial to do.


----------



## Ran94

Gunnyman, thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## Gunnyman

I have no life


----------



## kodiakz

rbautch, have tried every suggestion I can find here and still can't get the enhancement script to run after zippering. If I try to run it again , it defers to the uninstall so I know some of it is there. When it tried to update it fails part way through. When I try to run sh .tweak.sh and then answer y to the setup, I am never prompted to install any extra hacks and I think it fails to fully execute. I have rezippered at least 20 times and have my install disk just like the one gunny gives as example (my files are not burned in alphbetical order like the demo--that wouldn't cause a problem would it?) and still no luck. Is there a way to transfer the necessary files by telnet and then install them with bash commands? 

My wife is going to send me out to the singles bar soon if I spend too much more time on this (thought it would take a few hours --- hahahahah not). Any help more than appreciated!!!!


----------



## Gunnyman

so what's missing?
still have no /busybox?


----------



## kodiakz

gunny, if that reply was for me (not sure!!) I don;t know if I have busybox or not. I did notice a few minutes ago when trying zipper again that it said tar: skipping to next file header. So maybe it is not copying everything needed.


----------



## kodiakz

Here is another (dumb) question. Does it matter if the tivo is powered on when trying to ftp, or does it need to be in standby?
Is there a method to simply copy a tcl over via tlenet and then make it run or to change the author file to include it?


----------



## rbautch

kodiakz said:


> rbautch, have tried every suggestion I can find here and still can't get the enhancement script to run after zippering. If I try to run it again , it defers to the uninstall so I know some of it is there. When it tried to update it fails part way through. When I try to run sh .tweak.sh and then answer y to the setup, I am never prompted to install any extra hacks and I think it fails to fully execute. I have rezippered at least 20 times and have my install disk just like the one gunny gives as example (my files are not burned in alphbetical order like the demo--that wouldn't cause a problem would it?) and still no luck. Is there a way to transfer the necessary files by telnet and then install them with bash commands?
> 
> My wife is going to send me out to the singles bar soon if I spend too much more time on this (thought it would take a few hours --- hahahahah not). Any help more than appreciated!!!!


You have telnet access, which is good. That means drivers are loaded properly and the Zipper did everything it should. When you telnet, are you following the instructions for Windows XP Service Pack 2 users? Did you run dos2unix on tweak.sh? I wouldn't rezipper anymore, because once you have telnet access, the Zipper has done its job and you can do everything else from telnet. The only way to troubleshoot is to post exactly what error messages you are getting. Before you do that, run the uninstall script from /hacks, and then verify that tweak.sh and rbautch-files.tgz are both in that directory. Then verify you have a /busybox directory, and it's filled with many utilities, including tar and wget. Then run the tweak.sh script, and tell me EXACTLY what happens. Not sure what "defers to the uninstall means". One other thing to try is to download the tweak.sh script from the first post in the enhancements link in my signature. It's basically the same one that the Zipper copies to your hacks directory, but it gets all the files you need by downloading them from my website on the fly.


----------



## rbautch

kodiakz said:


> gunny, if that reply was for me (not sure!!) I don;t know if I have busybox or not. I did notice a few minutes ago when trying zipper again that it said tar: skipping to next file header. So maybe it is not copying everything needed.


If you don't know how to check for the existance of a file or directory, you have some reading to do that is beyond the scope of this thread. There are many basic linux tutorials available on line, and won't take more than an hour of your time.


----------



## kodiakz

Thanks, rbautch. (And no, I don't know much about linux). I am apparently missing wget--I get command not found. Also getting the same command not found for .//tweak.sh: tar: . Then I answer yes to start the setup and get .//tweak.sh: enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory. I did verify the /busybox directory.


----------



## GAM

Gunny, I'm trying to run ps to see what's running but I'm getting command not found. I checked through FTP and I have the busybox directory and under that is a ps folder that looks like a windows shortcut. Is this right?


----------



## rbautch

Gam and Kodiakz, look at your tools disk. Do have tivotools.tar.rar or tivotools.tar


----------



## GAM

I have tivotools.tar


----------



## kodiakz

Mine is Tivotools.tar What does it need to be?


----------



## rbautch

kodiakz said:


> Mine is Tivotools.tar What does it need to be?


Should be tivotools.tar, all lower case. If you used an initial cap, it would fail. Go your /busybox directory and see if tar is there. If so, enter "tar" at bash to see if it works. Then navigate away from /busybox, and try it again.


----------



## kodiakz

Using lowercase tivotools as prescribed. Change directory to busybox and it won't run either tar or dos2unix; both say command not found. Very strange in that every so many times that I redo the zipper, the tivo will appear in my dhcp client list but not with the static ip that I assign during the zipper prosess. Also, in the tivotools.tar archive, the tar and dos2unix both show as 0kb but I don't know if that necessarily means anything.


----------



## rbautch

kodiakz said:


> Using lowercase tivotools as prescribed. Change directory to busybox and it won't run either tar or dos2unix; both say command not found. Very strange in that every so many times that I redo the zipper, the tivo will appear in my dhcp client list but not with the static ip that I assign during the zipper prosess. Also, in the tivotools.tar archive, the tar and dos2unix both show as 0kb but I don't know if that necessarily means anything.


They shouldnt be showing 0kb. Try downloading again, and check the files on your pc for file size > 0.


----------



## kodiakz

Well, those files show as 0kb inside the tivotools.tar file, and you get an error if you try to exract them to the pc without linking to busybox.

When I try to ftp to the tivo, it will connect but never shows any directories or files and then eventually the connection times out.


----------



## EmptySkuLL

Hey guys,

I know that on the zipper site it states that this will not work on an R10, and I have searched this thread and only found 2 references to an R10, both stating that prom mods are needed to even work on the R10.

My question however, is that the posts never specifically stated if once the prom mod was done, weather the zipper would work on an R10 or not. And if not, why? Is there some script change that needs to be made for it to work specifically with the R10 or are the tools just incompatible.

Ive tried messing with it for ****s & grins but have had no luck. Ive done the prom mod and booted the stock drive... works fine. Upgraded to 2 drives (instant cake) ... works fine. Tried running zipper (with 6.1 image from instant cake)... gray screen forever after "please wait".

Figured what the hell & Id try first before asking since I had an instant cake disk, I could just start from scratch without a hassle.... 

Comments?


----------



## GAM

rbautch said:


> They shouldnt be showing 0kb. Try downloading again, and check the files on your pc for file size > 0.


I'm showing the same thing so I redownloaded from the link on the zipper site which goes to the other forum and I get the same thing. Inside tivotools.tar there are files that have info but there are a lot of files that have 0K. What is going on? How should we proceed?


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> Gunny, I think I figured out why I was able to get back into TivoWeb in the morning. Rbautch's script sets the cron setup to restart TivoWeb at 3am.
> 
> So I guess I will wait until tomorrow morning go into TivoWeb and restart Telnet.
> Also, I will change the Tivoweb and Telnet boot buttons to green so they start on a Tivo reboot which they must not be doing now.
> 
> Does that plan make sense?


Gunny, this did work. I now have telnet and ftp access after reboots.

I am having issues with trying to run speed. I ran it right after installing zipper on my two units and it reported fine. Now it gives me an error: Connection refused Are you sure there is a netserver running on my other units ip address (which is correct ) at port 12865?

Why am I getting this now?

MRV and everything else seem to be working, so it is weird I'm getting that error isn't it?


----------



## SonnyZ1

Morning Gunnyman,
I had posted to you a couple of days ago and was asking about some help with doing something that was not allowed to be discussed here. Just wanted to post an update.
I have installed a ftp file and was able to do something not allowed to be discussed here, got video but no sound. Looks like its back to the ddb site for more information.  
Random thoughts, and at this early, very random.  
I read through the thread yesterday on the ne DTivo r15 release. excellent work. Some very funny postings by chrishiatt. That long list of his cracked me up every time.  I realize that it must have been very frustrating to everyone that was refreshing the site to see new updates, but reading it, after-the-fact, it was way funny.
Keep up the great work, and send my thanks along to Rbautch, for all of his hard work.
Sonny


----------



## Gunnyman

EmptySkuLL said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know that on the zipper site it states that this will not work on an R10, and I have searched this thread and only found 2 references to an R10, both stating that prom mods are needed to even work on the R10.
> 
> My question however, is that the posts never specifically stated if once the prom mod was done, weather the zipper would work on an R10 or not. And if not, why? Is there some script change that needs to be made for it to work specifically with the R10 or are the tools just incompatible.
> 
> Ive tried messing with it for ****s & grins but have had no luck. Ive done the prom mod and booted the stock drive... works fine. Upgraded to 2 drives (instant cake) ... works fine. Tried running zipper (with 6.1 image from instant cake)... gray screen forever after "please wait".
> 
> Figured what the hell & Id try first before asking since I had an instant cake disk, I could just start from scratch without a hassle....
> 
> Comments?


you need to find a compatible kernel with 6.1 check over on ddb to see which one you need.


----------



## Gunnyman

GAM said:


> Gunny, this did work. I now have telnet and ftp access after reboots.
> 
> I am having issues with trying to run speed. I ran it right after installing zipper on my two units and it reported fine. Now it gives me an error: Connection refused Are you sure there is a netserver running on my other units ip address (which is correct ) at port 12865?
> 
> Why am I getting this now?
> 
> MRV and everything else seem to be working, so it is weird I'm getting that error isn't it?


did deductive reasoning tell you to maybe telnet to the other tivo and see if netperf was running?


----------



## rbautch

GAM said:


> I'm showing the same thing so I redownloaded from the link on the zipper site which goes to the other forum and I get the same thing. Inside tivotools.tar there are files that have info but there are a lot of files that have 0K. What is going on? How should we proceed?


I don't know. Shouldn't be any blank files in there. I just downloaded a fresh copy, and there's a few small files (1K), but no empty ones.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> you need to find a compatible kernel with 6.1 check over on ddb to see which one you need.


If you have a prom modded R10, then you don't need the Zipper, or a compromised kernel. You can procede directly to the enhancement script in my sig, which works fine with a prom-modded R10.


----------



## Gunnyman

wow I didn;t know the prom mod took care of killhdinitrd good to know!


----------



## GAM

rbautch said:


> I don't know. Shouldn't be any blank files in there. I just downloaded a fresh copy, and there's a few small files (1K), but no empty ones.


I am having trouble because I don't think I have all the tivotools. I downloaded a little bit ago but when I look inside tivotools.tar some of the files are empty. Please advise how to get a good copy and what to do when I have them.


----------



## Gunnyman

some of them WILL be empty.
those are symlinks.


----------



## GAM

Gunny, I'm trying to run ps to see what's running but I'm getting command not found. I checked through FTP and I have the busybox directory and under that is a ps folder that looks like a windows shortcut. Is this right?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
try this 
from bash cd /busybox
chmod 755 *
then see if you can get stuff to execute


----------



## GAM

I will try that. What does that do?


----------



## Gunnyman

sets permissions correctly for files
its a shot in the dark but it might work.


----------



## kodiakz

Could we just copy the necessary wget, dos2unix, tar, and whatever else over via telnet? I have searched a lot and not sure if it will work or not. 

Is it possible that something in my xp system or version of winrar is corrupting the tivotools.tar archive?


----------



## Gunnyman

kodiak telnet doesn't have any tools for file xport.


----------



## GAM

I think that is what is happening because when I look at tivotools.tar in Winrar some files are at 0 but when I use winzip they all seem to be there.
What files need to be ftp back to get this working right?


----------



## kodiakz

Thanks gunny. That is what I thought. When I try to connect via flashfxp to mytivoip on port 23, it connects right away but then hangs and never shows any files or directories. The tivo is now showing up in my dhcp client list though.


----------



## kodiakz

One other question that I probably should have thought of before!!! Do I need to let the tivo phone home before I even zipper the drive? Will fakecall.tcl work if the unit has not phoned home once?


----------



## GAM

Gunny, what files from tivotools need to be reftp so I can run ps and other functions?


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> yes
> try this
> from bash cd /busybox
> chmod 755 *
> then see if you can get stuff to execute


Still can't execute.


----------



## Gunnyman

GAM said:


> Gunny, what files from tivotools need to be reftp so I can run ps and other functions?


well umm ps
make sure your ftp client in in bianary mode


----------



## Gunnyman

kodiakz said:


> One other question that I probably should have thought of before!!! Do I need to let the tivo phone home before I even zipper the drive? Will fakecall.tcl work if the unit has not phoned home once?


yes with fakecall there's no need to phone home


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> well umm ps
> make sure your ftp client in in bianary mode


In tivotools I see pstree but not ps. 
In ftp I see I have a ps folder that looks like a link.

Is netserver supposed to start automatically? How do you start manually?

I can't start anything in busybox, is my path or something like that messed up because I think I have all the files but I can't seem to run them?
I tried typing pathchk but it said command not found.

My tivos are running right but I would like to get this figured out before I do another one.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

Gam
copy and paste this into a unix friendly txt editor like metapad, windows txt editors won't work. Call it rc.sysinit.author


Code:


#!/bin/bash
export TIVO_ROOT=""
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
# start telnet
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
# start ftp
tivoftpd
# Enable Serial bash
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
# add two static routes so the tivo doesn't phone home (stops breakage)
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

ftp it to the tivo in binary mode
to /etc/rc.d
from bash 
do cd /etc/rc.d
then do chmod 755 rc.sysinit.author
reboot tivo 
that should fix whatever's going on.
I suspect your author file got hosed by hackman.


----------



## GAM

I think hackman messed it up too because I don't think I was having this issue until I changed my password in Hackman and rebooted.

So the file you gave me looks like it starts tivoweb and telnet on boot.
Is that right? That was another change I made in Hackman.

The static routes in the script, are those the same for everyone or do I need to change it for my network?


----------



## Gunnyman

all it starts is telnet and ftp on boot
but it fixes the path statement which is why your other stuff is broken.
Just remember hackman is powerful voodoo.


----------



## GAM

What about tivoweb?

Also, are the static routes the same for everyone or do I need to change for my network?


----------



## Gunnyman

do as I said to do


----------



## GAM

To make it easier I went in via FTP and saw there were backups ups of the author file.

The rc.sysinit.author.orig read as this:

#!/bin/bash
# Zipper author file
echo "starting rc.sysinit.author"

echo "set environmental variables"
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10

echo "starting telnet and ftp"
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd

echo "starting serial bash"
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

echo "running fakecall"
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

######################################
mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/busybox/netserver

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

Can I just rename to rc.sysinit.author and be all set?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes


----------



## GAM

If I do this from work and restart the Tivo from Tivoweb will it work?
It seems some functions in Tivoweb i.e. Hackman don't always work correctly.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GAM

Gunny, I restored the rc.sysinit.author file from the backup that was in there that had the .ORIG extension and everthing is now working (ps, speed, etc.)! Thanks for all your extra assistance!!

Kodiakz sounded like he was having similiar problems so he might want to try the same thing.


----------



## Gunnyman

no problem


----------



## GAM

Gunny, have you done the buffer hack? If so what do you think?
Can it be uninstalled?


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> kodiak telnet doesn't have any tools for file xport.


Teraterm Pro and Hyperlink both support Zmodem file transfers.


----------



## dnemec123

Gunny,
One last question, I promise! 

After using the InstantCake image onto a new hard drive, won't I need to make the one phone call into D* to activate?

What about activating Local Channels?

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Gunnyman

you won't have to use phone to activate unless you want to fakecall.tcl handles the requirement for you
locals wll come back ~24 hrs by themselves or you can call 1800 directv and use code 711 to have them activated in 5 minutes


----------



## kodiakz

Well, making progress and learning hopefully!! I checked the sysinit.author file and it seems ok. When I try manually to tar the tivotools.tar archive (or use zipper) it is only completing the first 10 files and then stops at the busybox file and says "tar: skipping to next header" and then does nothing else. When I do a ls of tivo/busybox only the first 10 files are there--shouldn't all the tivotools files like the tcl files be there? Since they don;t appear to be if I am looking at it correctly, how can I get them there so everything will hopefully fall into place.

I tried the author file posted earlier (thanks by the way) but couldn't boot with that one.


----------



## GAM

kodiakz said:


> Well, making progress and learning hopefully!! I checked the sysinit.author file and it seems ok. When I try manually to tar the tivotools.tar archive (or use zipper) it is only completing the first 10 files and then stops at the busybox file and says "tar: skipping to next header" and then does nothing else. When I do a ls of tivo/busybox only the first 10 files are there--shouldn't all the tivotools files like the tcl files be there? Since they don;t appear to be if I am looking at it correctly, how can I get them there so everything will hopefully fall into place.
> 
> I tried the author file posted earlier (thanks by the way) but couldn't boot with that one.


I was having similar problems because Hackman messed up the author file.
See post #1152.

Your tivotools was probably fine, it was just the author file lost all the path statements it was supposed to have.


----------



## Gunnyman

it sounds like your tivotools.tar file is corrupt. how did you download it? web browser? ftp client?


----------



## GAM

Gunny, any comments on bufferhack?
Can it be uninstalled?


----------



## Gunnyman

works fine 
yes it can just run again and set buffer to 30 mins


----------



## sandpj

rbautch said:


> This is a test.


Tried the test Zipper on HR10-250 with no success.

Has anyone had success with HR10-250?

Thx...Paul


----------



## GAM

Thanks, what are the error options, I don't understand what kind of errors it would report?


----------



## Gunnyman

no idea why don't you do some digging at ddb.


----------



## GAM

I figured it out.
Thanks for all your patience, I'm just learning this stuff due to all your hardwork!
Thanks again!!


----------



## kodiakz

gunny, downloaded it from the link you give in the zipper guide. Tried downloading it again but same results. ???????? Could it be some program on my system corrupting it when I unrar it or burn it?

Gam, tried you author file and could not boot, but I checked the one the zipper installed and it seemed correct.


----------



## Gunnyman

could be are you using winrar or something else?


----------



## sandpj

OK. Restored my backup to a new drive on HR10-250 and the Zipper worked!

However, running tweak it tries to download latest Enhancement script and I get:

wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure

Ideas?


----------



## kodiakz

Winrar to unrar it from .tar.rar to just .tar
Curious though, now that the drive is zippered and I try to just redo the zipper, it says directory already exists for many of the operations and skips them--do I need to start from a new image each time I run Zipper?


----------



## rbautch

> OK. Restored my backup to a new drive on HR10-250 and the Zipper worked!
> 
> However, running tweak it tries to download latest Enhancement script and I get:
> 
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
> 
> Ideas?


edit your /etc/resolv.conf file to reflect the ip address of your router (DNS). You'll get a few more errors when you run the enhancements script, but will work fine for the most part. I'll release an official working version in a few days.


----------



## rbautch

> Winrar to unrar it from .tar.rar to just .tar
> Curious though, now that the drive is zippered and I try to just redo the zipper, it says directory already exists for many of the operations and skips them--do I need to start from a new image each time I run Zipper?


You only run the zipper once. After that, you may continue to update the enhancement script, but you must uninstall the old one first.


----------



## sandpj

Obviously a newbie...

By what means should I edit that file?


----------



## kodiakz

rbautch,
I am still trying to get it to run successfully for the first time. I am missing wget and tar is either not there or not working properly. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the tweak script many times, but still doesn't finish downloading nor running the script. When I do a ls on tivo/busybox, I don't see tar, dos2unix, or most of the other files that zipper is supposed to copy to that directory. I have been trying this for almost 2 weeks and would just settle for running fakecall.tcl but I don't think that is there either. I don't want to make the initial call with 6.2 from an image and I can't record anything yet as it wants to call.


----------



## sandpj

The file reads as follows:

# Copyright (c) 2001 TiVo Inc. search engr.teleworld.com
nameserver 192.168.14.1nameserver 192.168.14.2

I pulled this into notepad. Did I fat-finger the router IP when I ran Zipper? It was supposed to be 192.168.1.1

Do I need to edit this in vi? Or do I use Metapad?

Thx..Paul


----------



## sandpj

Got the IP changed. Tweak seems to run OK. Rebooting


----------



## rbautch

kodiakz said:


> rbautch,
> I am still trying to get it to run successfully for the first time. I am missing wget and tar is either not there or not working properly. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the tweak script many times, but still doesn't finish downloading nor running the script. When I do a ls on tivo/busybox, I don't see tar, dos2unix, or most of the other files that zipper is supposed to copy to that directory. I have been trying this for almost 2 weeks and would just settle for running fakecall.tcl but I don't think that is there either. I don't want to make the initial call with 6.2 from an image and I can't record anything yet as it wants to call.


Try unzipping tivotools.tar on your pc, and then add tar, dos2unix, and fakecall to your tools disk. Then copy those files manually to your tivo drive in /tivo/busybox while the drive is still in your pc.


----------



## sandpj

On first appearance....

TWP works

HMO and permanent 30 sec skip do not.

Anything particular I can check?

Thanks for the support...Paul


----------



## rbautch

sandpj said:


> On first appearance....
> 
> TWP works
> 
> HMO and permanent 30 sec skip do not.
> 
> Anything particular I can check?
> 
> Thanks for the support...Paul


They don't work becuase superpatch does not work on the HR10-250. HMO will never work because the software on the HR10-250 is old and does not include the HMO sofware code. However, the 30-sec skip and disabling encryption (no cso) can be accomplished with a manual patch of tivoapp. You can figure that out on your own, or wait for the next release of the zipper, which will include the manual patches. What is your full software version?


----------



## dnemec123

Gunnyman and rbautch:
I just got done using Zipper on two new QuickView hard drives and I must say, Bravo!

Thank you so much for simplifying this via the Zipper script.

As soon as the WUSB11 wireless adapters get delivered, I'll be completing the "upgrade" of my Hughes and Samsung receivers.

Thank you again!
Dale


----------



## sandpj

version 3.1.5f-01-2-357

Are the numbers after 3.1.5f significant?

I'll probably wait for the next release. Will I just be able to run the updated enhancement scripts or will I have to reimage the drive and run the new Zipper?

Any idea why Zipper did not work on the original drive?

Thx again


----------



## sandpj

caller ID works.. That's cool


----------



## GAM

dnemec123 said:


> Gunnyman and rbautch:
> I just got done using Zipper on two new QuickView hard drives and I must say, Bravo!
> 
> Thank you so much for simplifying this via the Zipper script.
> 
> As soon as the WUSB11 wireless adapters get delivered, I'll be completing the "upgrade" of my Hughes and Samsung receivers.
> 
> Thank you again!
> Dale


Where did you purchase the Quickview drives?


----------



## kodiakz

What directory does the zipper place the fakecall file and can I execute it manually through telnet? If so, must I then chmod 755 the file?


----------



## msu72

I have a question regarding expiration certificates. I hacked two dtivos using Gunny's guide about six months ago. The MRV expiration date on the first unit passed a week ago and the expiration on the second unit will pass in about two more weeks.
So far, all HMO functions still work despite the expired certificate. Why?
Are the certificate dates only checked on a reset? Or did one of the scripts involved in the hack bypass them?
In short, will HMO continue to work or do I need to fix the expiration dates. If so, what is the simplest procedure to do so? I'm not really interested adding any more enhancements. Is the Zipper the easiest fix?
Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

kodiakz said:


> What directory does the zipper place the fakecall file and can I execute it manually through telnet? If so, must I then chmod 755 the file?


/busybox
it won't need chmodding at least it shouldn't.


----------



## Gunnyman

msu72 said:


> I have a question regarding expiration certificates. I hacked two dtivos using Gunny's guide about six months ago. The MRV expiration date on the first unit passed a week ago and the expiration on the second unit will pass in about two more weeks.
> So far, all HMO functions still work despite the expired certificate. Why?
> Are the certificate dates only checked on a reset? Or did one of the scripts involved in the hack bypass them?
> In short, will HMO continue to work or do I need to fix the expiration dates. If so, what is the simplest procedure to do so? I'm not really interested adding any more enhancements. Is the Zipper the easiest fix?
> Thanks.


look at the year, mine both say 1969
as for fixing them, you can do so with rbautch's enhancement script.


----------



## msu72

Gunny,
Thanks for your quick response. I still need some clarification.
There are several expiration dates in the system info. They refer to something called "Spigots". I have a spigot for "TIVOPVR" that has the 1969 expiration date like yours. But I have one for "MRV" that has an expiration of Nov 15, 2005 which expired four days ago. MRV is still working. 
My question is this, will it continue to work? If not, when will it stop? Do I HAVE to do anything or can I relax and enjoy it?
Thanks agan for your help.


----------



## Gunnyman

it will stop when you tivo reboots
get rbautch's enhancement script from this forum and run it. This will remove those expired certs. Just don't let you dtivo call in and they shouldn't come back.
rbautch's script can be found here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Hi,

I would like to zipper a already hacked tivo to get HMO, I made the zipper disk but I am not sure how to replace my hacked kernel (removed encription) with the original backup one so the superpach will work. Can someone give me the commands to do this? Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

if your tivo is already hacked all you need is superpatch. just download it from the links in the zipper howto and ftp them to tivo and run them. Superpatch modifies tivoapp not the kernel.


----------



## dnemec123

GAM said:


> Where did you purchase the Quickview drives?


From WeakKnees.com.

They were just the plain drives, not preloaded or anything.

Dale


----------



## kodiakz

Gunny,
CAn I just manually put the fakecall.tcl in the busy box dir and then telent in and run it? Please tell me if my sytax here is correct:
cp /cdrom/fakecall.tcl /tivo/busybox
then 

bash #2.2 telnet
unset crlf
o 192.168.1.102
cd /busybox
fakecall.tcl or sh fakecall.tcl


If it runs okay, what will it spit out and will I need to reboot at all?

Thanks again for sticking in ther with me!!


----------



## rbautch

tivosh fakecall.tcl, and then reboot


----------



## kodiakz

Thanks rbautch, I'll try that. Do I need to be in the busybox directory? Is the fakecall.tcl in the tivotools the one I want to be using?


----------



## kodiakz

Woohooo!! Thanks for all the help guys!! Finally got recording back so the wife can record desperate housewives and I can get some peace. Now is there a linux command that will replace all my hair that fell out.

One last question, now that I must run fakecall from bash, do I need to rerun the file if/when I reboot?


----------



## GAM

dnemec123 said:


> From WeakKnees.com.
> 
> They were just the plain drives, not preloaded or anything.
> 
> Dale


 Thank you, sir.
Are they as quiet as the orginial drives that come in the unit to begin with?


----------



## rbautch

kodiakz said:


> Woohooo!! Thanks for all the help guys!! Finally got recording back so the wife can record desperate housewives and I can get some peace. Now is there a linux command that will replace all my hair that fell out.
> 
> One last question, now that I must run fakecall from bash, do I need to rerun the file if/when I reboot?


Only if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID and such. The enhancemt script sets up cron job to run fakecall every night.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Gunnyman said:


> if your tivo is already hacked all you need is superpatch. just download it from the links in the zipper howto and ftp them to tivo and run them. Superpatch modifies tivoapp not the kernel.


I am sorry while I was out I realised that it's the Tivoapp that I need to change back for the superpatch to work, how do I do that? I have a backup as per your guide.


----------



## Gunnyman

your tivoapp if it was modified should have been backed up and is in tvbin as tivoapp.original.
Just rename it to tivoapp and that SHOULD restore it.


----------



## solsurfer

Just to calrify - If I already have a hacked box (added a second larger drive) and am running 6.2, I can skip steps 1 & 2, start at step 3 and not lose any data (shows & season passes)? Do I plug both drives into my computer, or just the original primary drive?

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

You don't have a hacked box, you have a standard tivo with an upgraded hard drive. You can skip 1 and 2. Just the original primary drive.


----------



## dnemec123

rbautch said:


> Did you have the Zipper install a new image for you or did you install it first yourself? Anyway, to get rid of error 51, run:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl
> 
> ...and then reboot.


Nevermind... I used the Search function and found this answer.

Dale


----------



## dnemec123

So now my Hughes and Samsung DirecTiVo's are Zipper'd, but I have a post-install question:

Should I be seeing some sort of Network Setup screen(s) under DirecTV Central / Messages and Setup / Settings?

If so, I'm not. Even though I have a WUSB11 wireless adapter connected and working (I can telnet into them just fine).

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Dirac

You'll only see that with S/W version 4. Version 6.2 has native networking capability but DirecTV has disabled/removed the menus to change the settings. That's the main reason why doing a network setup on a DTiVo (especially wireless) is no longer trivial. But the speed in 6.2 makes up for it.

To change network settings you'll either have to do so "manually" (running tcl scripts) or using the very handy Network module included in rbautch's tivowebplus package.


----------



## jedware

Has anyone ever seen an "input\output error" after trying to run the zipper.sh?

I was unable to run the zipper tools disk on the first computer I was trying. Granted it is old but the PTV disk booted fine. I tried changing jumpers and a host of other items but I could never get it to work on the first computer.

Everything worked fine on the second computer, it was more of a hassle to open and plug items into, but everything ran without a hitch.

I was just wondering is there some CD Drives\Computers that have this type of known problem?


----------



## dnemec123

When I Zipper'd my two drives, I ran into an issue where the Primary IDE cable wasn't fully seated into the motherboard... the BIOS and the Linux OS couldn't "see" the hard drive.

Once fully the IDE cable was fully seated, everything worked as advertised.

Dale


----------



## Gunnyman

dnemec123 said:


> So now my Hughes and Samsung DirecTiVo's are Zipper'd, but I have a post-install question:
> 
> Should I be seeing some sort of Network Setup screen(s) under DirecTV Central / Messages and Setup / Settings?
> 
> If so, I'm not. Even though I have a WUSB11 wireless adapter connected and working (I can telnet into them just fine).
> 
> Thanks!
> Dale


Nope there are no network config screens in 6.2


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Only if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID and such. The enhancemt script sets up cron job to run fakecall every night.


This is still an option right? It doesn't automatically set up crond does it?


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> This is still an option right? It doesn't automatically set up crond does it?


The installation of cron is optional, but if it's chosen, you get fakecall run every night.


----------



## GAM

After zippering and getting systems up and running, is it okay to store new hacks i.e. bufferhack in the enhancements directory or is there a more preferred location?


----------



## dswallow

Some suggestions:

Include some instructions to ensure wget is installed and resolv.conf is configured. Maybe even modify the script to ensure it can execute wget and that it can resolve domain names.

And instead of saying the script can be placed anywhere and run, include specific instructions to create a temporary directory for it someplace outside of /var.

I've got to pull a drive now (on an HR10-250) to reinstall some things because of failures during running the script that left a lot of stuff in that /var directory, which likely then caused it to clean it up when I rebooted, killing all the networking hacks before your script could be run successfully (and presumably moving lots of stuff out of /var or /var/hack to prevent this kind of thing in the future. ).

It'd also be a good idea, I think, to use a different technique to decide if an uninstall is necessary, since several steps happen before the uninstall script gets installed and if something fails prior to that, the novice is left being told to run the uninstall script first, but there's no script around to run -- nothing more than a couple directories and an empty file to delete. Maybe test for something that's done after the uninstall script is copied in place and confirmed to exist (not be an empty file).


----------



## rbautch

dswallow said:


> Some suggestions:
> 
> Include some instructions to ensure wget is installed and resolv.conf is configured. Maybe even modify the script to ensure it can execute wget and that it can resolve domain names.


I assume this comment is meant for the Enhancement script, not the Zipper. There are differences... the most current Enhancement script here uses wget to download the files archive called rbautch-files.tgz with all the hacks. For that, I'm planning to write some code to edit the resolv.conf file on the fly with your router IP address, or maybe I'll just use the IP address of the website so DNS is not needed to resolve the address. Note that this is only a requirement for the HR10-250 because DNS and other network parameters are not set in MFS. The version of the enhancement script that comes with the Zipper has no need for wget since all the files are copied to your drive with the Zipper. I may keep it that way to simplify the Zipper installation.



> And instead of saying the script can be placed anywhere and run, include specific instructions to create a temporary directory for it someplace outside of /var.


You don't have to place the script anywhere, because it already comes packaged in the /hacks directory by the Zipper. If you are referring to the latest Enhancement script linked above, even if it runs from /var, it won't put anything in /var except the TWP installation. Some hacks absolutely have to be in var because they are hardcoded to be there. For these hacks, I cleverly put them in /enhancements/varhacks, and had the script create symlinks in var that point to the actual hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/. Even though you see the hacks in var, you are just seeing the symlinks not the actual hacks. If var ever gets wiped, the symlinks will automatically get rebuilt because I append your author file to look for a flag file in /var, and then run a special rebuilding script if it doesnt find it. Very cool indeed. 



> I've got to pull a drive now (on an HR10-250) to reinstall some things because of failures during running the script that left a lot of stuff in that /var directory, which likely then caused it to clean it up when I rebooted, killing all the networking hacks before your script could be run successfully (and presumably moving lots of stuff out of /var or /var/hack to prevent this kind of thing in the future. ).


I'm still working on making the Zipper compatible with an HR10-250. I posted a test script awhile back, but it's still in the testing phase. The network hacks do not run at all on the HR10-250, because there's no provision in MFS to store network settings. The test copy of the Zipper simply appends your author file with ifconfig/insmod statements to get networking running. Since your author file is not in /var, var getting wiped would not affect your networking. In fact, the Zipper doesn't place anything in var that would affect networking. When the next version is released, it will have the symlinks code that is in the current Enhancment script, which will get everything out of var except TWP. As I said before, when a new Enhancment script is released, I like to let it "settle in" for awhile before I unleash it on the Zipper crowd.



> It'd also be a good idea, I think, to use a different technique to decide if an uninstall is necessary, since several steps happen before the uninstall script gets installed and if something fails prior to that, the novice is left being told to run the uninstall script first, but there's no script around to run -- nothing more than a couple directories and an empty file to delete. Maybe test for something that's done after the uninstall script is copied in place and confirmed to exist (not be an empty file).


I'm not sure I understand this. If an existing enhancement directory is found, you must run the uninstall script first, no exceptions. If you get the prompt to uninstall first, it means you've already run the script once, and you're trying to run it again which could be very bad. The main point of having to run the unistall script first is to restore files like rc.sysinit.author and .profile, so subsequent runs of the enhancement script doesn't put duplicate entries in there. The uninstall script also copies the rbautch-files.tgz archive to the current directory so you can immediately reinstall the script. I use this frequently for testing, when I have to uninstall/reinstall the script 20 times in a row. The criteria I use right now is to detect if the /enhancement script exists, and then promt for uninstall if it does. If the /enhancement script exists, it's 99% likely that your author was appended with some startup commands and your original author file needs to be restored before you run the script again.

edit: or did you mean if the uninstall script does not get successfully downloaded by wget?

Anyway, some pretty astute observations by you. Keeps me honest.


----------



## dswallow

rbautch said:


> I assume this comment is meant for the Enhancement script, not the Zipper. There are differences... the most current Enhancement script here uses wget to download the files archive called rbautch-files.tgz with all the hacks. For that, I'm planning to write some code to edit the resolv.conf file on the fly with your router IP address, or maybe I'll just use the IP address of the website so DNS is not needed to resolve the address. Note that this is only a requirement for the HR10-250 because DNS and other network parameters are not set in MFS. The version of the enhancement script that comes with the Zipper has no need for wget since all the files are copied to your drive with the Zipper. I may keep it that way to simplify the Zipper installation.
> 
> You don't have to place the script anywhere, because it already comes packaged in the /hacks directory by the Zipper. If you are referring to the latest Enhancement script linked above, even if it runs from /var, it won't put anything in /var except the TWP installation. Some hacks absolutely have to be in var because they are hardcoded to be there. For these hacks, I cleverly put them in /enhancements/varhacks, and had the script create symlinks in var that point to the actual hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/. Even though you see the hacks in var, you are just seeing the symlinks not the actual hacks. If var ever gets wiped, the symlinks will automatically get rebuilt because I append your author file to look for a flag file in /var, and then run a special rebuilding script if it doesnt find it. Very cool indeed.
> 
> I'm still working on making the Zipper compatible with an HR10-250. I posted a test script awhile back, but it's still in the testing phase. The network hacks do not run at all on the HR10-250, because there's no provision in MFS to store network settings. The test copy of the Zipper simply appends your author file with ifconfig/insmod statements to get networking running. Since your author file is not in /var, var getting wiped would not affect your networking. In fact, the Zipper doesn't place anything in var that would affect networking. When the next version is released, it will have the symlinks code that is in the current Enhancment script, which will get everything out of var except TWP. As I said before, when a new Enhancment script is released, I like to let it "settle in" for awhile before I unleash it on the Zipper crowd.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand this. If an existing enhancement directory is found, you must run the uninstall script without exception. If you get the prompt to uninstall first, it means you've already run the script once, and you're trying to run it again which could be very bad. The main point of having to run the unistall script first is to restore files like rc.sysinit.author and .profile, so subsequent runs of the enhancement script doesn't put duplicate entries in there. The uninstall script also copies the rbautch-files.tgz archive to the current directory so you can immediately reinstall the script. I use this frequently for testing, when I have to uninstall/reinstall the script 20 times in a row. The criteria I use right now is to detect if the /enhancement script exists, and then promt for uninstall if it does. If the /enhancement script exists, it's 99% likely that your author was appended with some startup commands and your original author file needs to be restored before you run the script again.
> 
> Anyway, some pretty astute observations by you. Keeps me honest.


Yes, I apparently posted in the wrong thread. Sorry about that.

With regard to the uninstall script, I have not yet had the script run without error and as it started and was displaying errors, I'd kill it before it got too far along. THe two times this happened, it really had done nothing more than create the directory and one subdirectory, and one time it also created the empty file which should've been the big download. I had no "wget" for it to run the first time, so that was the cause, and then the second time no host names were resolving because I never edited resolv.conf (never had a need to since nothing I'd added required resolving names). Before I was going to run it a third time I just tested resolving names and it still wouldn't so figured I'd reboot thee unit first, and then it apparently rebuilt the whole /var directory since nothing I'd added pre-script works anymore (had that happen once before to me, so though I've not pulled the drive to check, I'm pretty sure that's what I'm going to find).

In other words nothing had installed because nothing coul dbe downloaded, but I couldn't jsut retry the script because the directory it checks for had been created, so it told me to run the uninstall script -- but there was no uninstall script to run yet since nothing had worked during the install. I was just suggesting that a different test might be more appropriate, like looking for the uninstall script itself (though with wget but with no resolving, it'd be a 0-byte file after that part of the install).

BTW, if it helps this is what I'd originally followed when hacking the HR10-250: http://www.imbetterthanyou.com/hr10-250/

I'll try again later today on another HR10-250 that's still got networking working -- I don't really feel like pulling drives at the moment.


----------



## rbautch

Ah, now I get it. Sounds like it does need an adjustment. I think I'll put some check in right after the wget downloads to see if the files actually downloaded successfully. I'll halt the script if they're not, so the enhancements directory never gets created. Of course, I first have to fix the DNS stuff in resolv.conf. Can you post the exact contents of that file here?


----------



## dswallow

rbautch said:


> Ah, now I get it. Sounds like it does need an adjustment. I think I'll put some check in right after the wget downloads to see if the files actually downloaded successfully. I'll halt the script if they're not, so the enhancements directory never gets created. Of course, I first have to fix the DNS stuff in resolv.conf. Can you post the exact contents of that file here?


This is what is in /etc/resolv.conf as the HR10-250 comes from DirecTV/TiVo:

# Copyright (c) 2001 TiVo Inc.
search engr.teleworld.com
nameserver 192.168.14.1
nameserver 192.168.14.2


----------



## champ9533

Is it possible to hack a 6.2 directv tivo and make it compatible with a cable signal b/c I don't have Directv anymore. Thanks for any help anyone can give.


----------



## dswallow

champ9533 said:


> Is it possible to hack a 6.2 directv tivo and make it compatible with a cable signal b/c I don't have Directv anymore. Thanks for any help anyone can give.


Nope, not in any manner whatsoever is it possible to do this.


----------



## champ9533

errrgghhh. but thanks for the help


----------



## ksin291

ok, I followed all of the steps on the tivo zipper page and I've gotten to the point where I'm supposed to telnet into my tivo. Problem is that I can't get into it, I'm using a linksys usb 2.0 network adapter. I looked at the network adapter and I see no link lights lit, the adapter works fine on my pc although I have to install drivers to get it to work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gunnyman

linksys 200M version 2?
won't work get a Netgear FA120 instead


----------



## ksin291

Gunnyman said:


> linksys 200M version 2?
> won't work get a Netgear FA120 instead


wow that sucks! my friend is using the linksys 200m and it's working for him, maybe it's a versions 1 . problem is I don't have anywhere local to purchase the netgear.


----------



## Mr. Soze

Gunnyman said:


> linksys 200M version 2?
> won't work get a Netgear FA120 instead


Thanks for the info. I bought the Linksys, and it would have taken me
a long while to figure that out when it wouldn't work, me being almost
totally inept at this stuff.

I've built the CD's, bought the new hard drive, and am ready to roll
when I swap the Linksys.


----------



## ksin291

Just called my buddy and his linksys doesn't say ver2 like mine so yeah, I'm screwed. I have to try and find the netgear, thanks.


----------



## ksin291

will the WG111 work? the local bestbuy carries this one and I could run out and get it now. Any other usb network adapter that will work could help too, I'm just trying to get this thing local and not have to order it. I still get a hardware error when I go to the now playing list. I'm guessing that this won't go away until I can telnet into the tivo and run the script, am I right?


----------



## rbautch

Most adapters sold in stores today won't work because the firmware is updated to a version that wasn't available when the tivo networking code was written. Your best bet is Ebay. You can try to find one in stores, but pay attention to the firmware version. Check the tivo website for the compatible adapters/firmware.


----------



## GAM

Rbautch, after running your great tools what directory should future hacks be placed in?
Enhancements or somewhere else?


----------



## Gunnyman

it's your tivo store em where ever you want man.


----------



## Gunnyman

ksin291 said:


> will the WG111 work? the local bestbuy carries this one and I could run out and get it now. Any other usb network adapter that will work could help too, I'm just trying to get this thing local and not have to order it. I still get a hardware error when I go to the now playing list. I'm guessing that this won't go away until I can telnet into the tivo and run the script, am I right?


A clear and delete everything will make it go away as well.


----------



## dswallow

Gunnyman said:


> it's your tivo store em where ever you want man.


Technically that's true, but that's also what leads to all sorts of problems down the road... such as name conflicts. There should be some sort of guidelines to how hacks/mods are named and stored. At minimum, there should at least be a namespace for users to do anything within and a namespace that is controlled better.

Within the enhancement script, it would appear that the /enhancements/varhacks directory is the desired location for mods/hacks to be placed that don't otherwise have a specific install location identified.

Just as there are some standards in Linux/Unix where app-specific configuration files vs. app-specific static files vs. app-specific temporary files all should end up, there should be some sort of consistent guidelines followed for mods/hacks. If only for sanity's sake when trying to figure out what's been done.


----------



## Uncle Spanky

I've got a couple of DTV tivo units, that are both 6.2 so I decided to run the zipper on them both. The first unit worked great, and is now "hacked", but the second unit is just sitting at the "welcome. please wait" screen. I've looked at the drive jumper settings, and its cable select. I've re-run the zipper a few times, and it gets through the script settings just fine...I'm stumped  

Any ideas how to get this configured correctly ? It was working perfectly before the hack, so I'd have to guess that the hardware is fine...

Thanks

sb


----------



## ksin291

I went out and purchased the wg111 since I had to go back to bestbuy anyway to return the linksys adapter. I purchased the wg because it says tivo compatible right on the box, so I think great it should work. I get home plug the wg in and nothing, by now i'm like wtf. So I go to tivo's sight and it says that the wg111 is compatible but with tivo software version 7.1 or later. Since my directivo is version 6.2 I guess I'm screwed then right?


----------



## GAM

dswallow said:


> Technically that's true, but that's also what leads to all sorts of problems down the road... such as name conflicts. There should be some sort of guidelines to how hacks/mods are named and stored. At minimum, there should at least be a namespace for users to do anything within and a namespace that is controlled better.
> 
> Within the enhancement script, it would appear that the /enhancements/varhacks directory is the desired location for mods/hacks to be placed that don't
> 
> Just as there are some standards in Linux/Unix where app-specific configuration files vs. app-specific static files vs. app-specific temporary files all should end up, there should be some sort of consistent guidelines followed for mods/hacks. If only for sanity's sake when trying to figure out what's been done.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## rbautch

ksin291 said:


> I went out and purchased the wg111 since I had to go back to bestbuy anyway to return the linksys adapter. I purchased the wg because it says tivo compatible right on the box, so I think great it should work. I get home plug the wg in and nothing, by now i'm like wtf. So I go to tivo's sight and it says that the wg111 is compatible but with tivo software version 7.1 or later. Since my directivo is version 6.2 I guess I'm screwed then right?


Yes, screwed. The correct order is: check the tivo website, pick a compatible adapter, purchase it. Looks like you did that in reverse order.


----------



## ksin291

rbautch said:


> Yes, screwed. The correct order is: check the tivo website, pick a compatible adapter, purchase it. Looks like you did that in reverse order.


Yeah I figured that, I went into setup and set the tivo to delete everything and restart just to get rid of the hardware error that I was getting when I went into the now playing list. That won't affect any of the hacks that I loaded on to the hard drive before will it? I figure that at least for now I can setup my season passes and such until I can get my hands on a compatible adapter.


----------



## Gunnyman

it just resests the mfs database where shows and other data are stored.
Hacks will still be in place.


----------



## rbautch

...but network settings wiped?


----------



## Gunnyman

Yeah I think so


----------



## ksin291

Gunnyman said:


> Yeah I think so


So i'll have to take the hard drive back out of the Tivo and set the ip address again?


----------



## Uncle Spanky

Uncle Spanky said:


> I've got a couple of DTV tivo units, that are both 6.2 so I decided to run the zipper on them both. The first unit worked great, and is now "hacked", but the second unit is just sitting at the "welcome. please wait" screen. I've looked at the drive jumper settings, and its cable select. I've re-run the zipper a few times, and it gets through the script settings just fine...I'm stumped
> 
> Any ideas how to get this configured correctly ? It was working perfectly before the hack, so I'd have to guess that the hardware is fine...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sb


Update - I have fooled around with the bootpage setting to see if I could get a rise out of the system, and to veryify that the correct bootpage was being loaded. When I set the bootpage to hdb4 the system did get through the welcome screen, and then rebooted. I then ran the zipper script again (for the 10th time) to reset the bootpage to the correct setting...still I get stuck on the welcome page...

any ideas ?

sb


----------



## kodiakz

Gunny and rbautch,
Just wanted to say thanks again for helping me get 'er going again!! Never could get ftp, but at least I was able to run the fakecall script. I tried putting wget, dos2unix, and tar in the busybox dir, but it still won;t fully run the enhancements script--I never get the chance to answer yes or no to the installs after answering y to the express install.


----------



## rbautch

That means you're not following the directions for WinXP SP2 users.


----------



## rbautch

ksin291 said:


> So i'll have to take the hard drive back out of the Tivo and set the ip address again?


First see if it will connect with DHCP. Then run /enhancements/net-launch.sh.


----------



## rbautch

Uncle Spanky said:


> Update - I have fooled around with the bootpage setting to see if I could get a rise out of the system, and to veryify that the correct bootpage was being loaded. When I set the bootpage to hdb4 the system did get through the welcome screen, and then rebooted. I then ran the zipper script again (for the 10th time) to reset the bootpage to the correct setting...still I get stuck on the welcome page...
> 
> any ideas ?
> 
> sb


What are the model numbers of the tivos? You could just do a full copy of the hacked drive to the non-hacked drive with mfstools or dd.


----------



## SteelersFan

kodiakz said:


> Gunny and rbautch,
> Just wanted to say thanks again for helping me get 'er going again!! Never could get ftp, but at least I was able to run the fakecall script. I tried putting wget, dos2unix, and tar in the busybox dir, but it still won;t fully run the enhancements script--I never get the chance to answer yes or no to the installs after answering y to the express install.


Guys,
Correct me if I'm wrong, but, don't you have to answer "No" to that expert question to get all the other questions? Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Uncle Spanky

rbautch said:


> What are the model numbers of the tivos? You could just do a full copy of the hacked drive to the non-hacked drive with mfstools or dd.


They are both the same Hughes 351 - one with 120mb (not working), the other with 2 drives to make 180mb (working). I'd like to keep the programming and settings in place if possible, so if I could get by without re-imaging the OS I'd prefer that route.

I was thinking that I could look at the directory structure of the working unit, and copy the files to a CD via FTP, then compare the CD to the structure of the non-working unit, and see if all of the files are there, and have the same size / date.

The non-working unit was orignially a 3.1 DTV Tivo OS, then 4.01 hacked, then 6.2 upgraded by slices. I wonder if any of the files necessary for the zipper to work are missing or have been changed by the upgrade path from the different OS versions ? Its been working under 6.2 for about the last 2 months without any issues, but its history reveals its a frankenstein.

Thanks

sb.


----------



## otsp

After my Phillips DSR6000's HD crashed (constant rebooting), I replaced the drive with a Seagate 160GB drive. Using mfstools 2.0, I restored a tivo.bak file I had made over a year ago, and the utility appeared to work. This time, the Tivo booted up fine, and I went through the whole activation process. However, it won't record because of the Error 51 that this thread refers to earlier. Restarting and resetting does not help. In system info, it says it should be able to record 127 hours, that my account is in good standing, that the service number is unavailable with all zeroes, and that the software version (updated overnight) is now 3.1.0c2. The Zipper stuff looks interesting, but it looks as if it's designed to work with the DSR700 and software version 6.2. Is there any solution out there for me? I'm clueless about all this networking stuff, so if I can just hook the drive up to my PC to fix it with any recommended utilities, I'd rather do it that way. Thanks in advance for suggestions, links, etc.

Bob


----------



## otsp

After some more focused searches, I found the obvious answer - clear and delete everything, which worked. Thanks for being such a great resource, and sorry for the double-post!

Bob


----------



## slydog75

Clear and delete everything fixed the Error51?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes it does


----------



## Ocelot

I've been searching...here is the problem. everything was working fine
Dtivo series two 6.2 hacked with the zipper

Today, I came home and found that I can't connect.
I could last night fine.

I can ping and get a good response.

I can't telnet (get "could not open connection to the host on port 23, connect failed)

I can't get in through tivoweb (say's connection refused)

I tried rebooting the tivo..hacks are there 


The only thing I can think of that happened between yesterday and today, was I ordered a pay per view through my remote.



Any sugestions on where to start?


----------



## rbautch

Uncle Spanky said:


> They are both the same Hughes 351 - one with 120mb (not working), the other with 2 drives to make 180mb (working). I'd like to keep the programming and settings in place if possible, so if I could get by without re-imaging the OS I'd prefer that route.
> 
> I was thinking that I could look at the directory structure of the working unit, and copy the files to a CD via FTP, then compare the CD to the structure of the non-working unit, and see if all of the files are there, and have the same size / date.
> 
> The non-working unit was orignially a 3.1 DTV Tivo OS, then 4.01 hacked, then 6.2 upgraded by slices. I wonder if any of the files necessary for the zipper to work are missing or have been changed by the upgrade path from the different OS versions ? Its been working under 6.2 for about the last 2 months without any issues, but its history reveals its a frankenstein.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sb.


If it's not booting, it's probably the kernel, the image, or bootpage. Pull the drive and check/redo all three. If you can live with the recordings on there already, just reimage with the Zipper.


----------



## rbautch

Ocelot said:


> I've been searching...here is the problem. everything was working fine
> Dtivo series two 6.2 hacked with the zipper
> 
> Today, I came home and found that I can't connect.
> I could last night fine.
> 
> I can ping and get a good response.
> 
> I can't telnet (get "could not open connection to the host on port 23, connect failed)
> 
> I can't get in through tivoweb (say's connection refused)
> 
> I tried rebooting the tivo..hacks are there
> 
> The only thing I can think of that happened between yesterday and today, was I ordered a pay per view through my remote.
> 
> Any sugestions on where to start?


Do you have a firewall on your pc?


----------



## Ocelot

nope. no firewall..and everything was working fine last few days. I didn't make any changes either.


----------



## rbautch

Pull the drive, and make sure your author file is still there.


----------



## GAM

rbautch said:


> Pull the drive, and make sure your author file is still there.


That is what I was going to suggest.
After running zipper all my functions were active (telnet, tivoweb, etc.)
I changed my password in Hackman and it hosed the author file and I lost all access when the Tivo rebooted.
Fortunately for me cron was still running and it restarts Tivoweb at 3am every day.
I went back in via Tivoweb and turned telnet and FTP back on.
Next I FTP'd back in and found my original author file was backed up so I deleted the hosed file and renamed the backup.


----------



## ksin291

found the netgear fa120 from a local place around my job. plugged her in and reset my tivo and it grapped an ip. launched the script and everything ran perfectly, you guys are awesome. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## rbautch

Dude! Sweet!


----------



## Ocelot

Thank you rbautch, I ended up pulling the drive and re-running the zipper. Everything works again. 
I don't know enough about Linux to hook the drive up and navigate it comfortably.

All of the enhancements remained, so I didnt re-run the tweak script. I just wonder what could have caused all access but ping to disappear over night, so I can avoid it in the future.


----------



## Uncle Spanky

rbautch said:


> If it's not booting, it's probably the kernel, the image, or bootpage. Pull the drive and check/redo all three. If you can live with the recordings on there already, just reimage with the Zipper.


I re-did the kernel and the bootpage last night...no luck. I'm going to re-image with the Alpha Wolf 6.2 minimal 6.2 tonight using zipper, and see if it gets going...

Will this erase my settings and saved programs ?

Thanks

sb


----------



## Gunnyman

yes if you use a new image it sure will.


----------



## tcflint

I have a question on 6.2  When I got my 6.2 image from DTV it gave me folders in the recorded shows for multiple recordings of a season pass. 

With the zippered drive, and cake image I noticed no more folders  , it's all listed in one big list.

Is there a setting to activate those folders, or something else?


----------



## Gunnyman

hit enter on your now playing list.


----------



## tcflint

That's "Enter" and not just "Select", correct?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes 
I said enter not select


----------



## tcflint

Thanks


----------



## Uncle Spanky

Gunnyman said:


> yes if you use a new image it sure will.


Can I use MFStools to export the saved programs only, and then import them back in later ?

sb


----------



## DLiquid

After hours spent trying to surf the learning curve over at the other forum, I found this thread a few days ago. This is exactly what I was hoping for!!! :up:

I've spent a long time reading this entire thread, but I'm still confused about something. This may be OT, I guess, but it's related to a lot of the discussion and troubleshooting from the thread. I plan to hack three Series 2 DirecTiVos. I have a PPPoE DSL connection that provides me with five dynamic IP addresses. I have always used a simple hub or switch connected to my DSL modem, with each PC or gaming console configured with my ISP username and password. I'm now moving to a new house that's fully wired with CAT6, and I need to buy a new 16-port switch or router. It seems I should consider the hacked TiVos before I choose what to buy. Questions:

1) Do the hacked TiVos need to connect to the Internet?
2) If so, is there a way to configure the TiVo with my ISP username and password (like I do with the Xbox and PS2)? I could then use a switch (cheaper ) rather than a router, right?
3) If configuring the ISP username and password is not possible, what do I need to do? I'm guessing here, configure a router with the username/password and connect the TiVos to that?


----------



## Gunnyman

tivo doesn't NEED to connect to the internet.
In fact, a properly hacked directivo is prevented from doing so.


----------



## DLiquid

Gunnyman said:


> tivo doesn't NEED to connect to the internet.
> In fact, a properly hacked directivo is prevented from doing so.


Thanks for the quick reply!

So if I use a 16-port switch I should be okay? In that case, I would have no DHCP server so I would give my hacked TiVos static IPs as part of the Zipper process.

Should I be concerned about the DNS-related "slow Now Playing list" problem I've read about here? If the hacked TiVos are not connected to the internet, will I have this problem? What would their DNS settings be? Is that something I would set up during the Zipper process or would I need to manually edit some things after the Zipper install was done?


----------



## dutchbrown

Ok, about 6 months ago I hacked my 2 DVR-40s, enabled HMO and upgraded their hard drives using hacks and the 4.0 OS. However, I now want to upgrade to 6.2 (I DID save an image of a working, non-hacked 6.2 install while doing so). 

The upgrade using Zipper seems very straightforward, shouldn't be a problem. 

However, I would like to keep my recordings as I've got about 100 hours combined of shows I want to keep. My question is this: since the 4.0 hack disabled encryption, could I copy the files via FTP to my computer, reformat the hard drive to 6.2, zipper it, then FTP the files back to the hard drive and be able to view them? Where are the files located, and can I view them just through the FTP program? 

Thanks in advance! 

dutch

ps - I did search for this answer and couldn't find anything, but I apologize if it's out there and I just didn't see it.


----------



## rbautch

They are stored in MFS, so you can't see them in FTP or use FTP to take them off and put them back. Look on DDB for MFS_FTP, which should work fine for that purpose. If you have another Tivo, you can MRV them to the other Tivo, and them MRV them back when finished. Another option is the slice upgrade.


----------



## mpost43062

in the zipper instructions it says...Copy the hacked kernel from the PTV Boot CD. It is located in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ. 

When I make a boot cd it ends up with two BIN files.

What is my boot cd suppose to look like if done correctly. Since all I can see are two BIN files, I am not able to find the VMLINUX.GZ file.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Gunnyman

use nero or whatever your favorite burning program is and choose burn cd image.
the boot cd is an ISO.


----------



## mpost43062

Thank You....that worked.....I was trying to use the "Make Boot CD" option.

Mark


----------



## Gunnyman

no problem


----------



## tivonew_b

Great stuff here, you all! Superb! I'm waiting on my USB net card to arrive so I can begin my upgrade. I do have a question before I begin (don't we all  )

I have directTV service running a Samsum SIR-S4080R. I will be putting a bigger HDD (keeping saved programming -- hopefully), and will add all the bells and whistles I can.

Will I still be able to order PPV movies on the unit? I notice the no-call mod, but won't that interfere with purchase?

Also, can anyone point me to a how-to or a forum where unmentionable video related processes can be discussed? 

Keep up the good work you all. Thanks for all your efforts.

Newb


----------



## rbautch

Follow the instructions in post 9, and you can order PPV just fine. The "other" site cannot be linked from here, but try googling deal, tivo, and database.


----------



## GAM

I've had zipper running on my 2 Tivos for a couple of weeks, everything works great! You guys are the best!!

One question, I know fakecall is running on reboots but it doesn't seem to run everday at 3am.
Where can I check to to see what is going on and possibly get that running?


----------



## Gunnyman

/var/log/cronlog


----------



## GAM

I didn't have that log in the directory.
I know crond is running because I did a ps and it was listed.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Gunnyman

investigating this myself. /var/log was a logical place to look. It's not there on my tivos either.


----------



## Gunnyman

heh I had to rtfm 


> To verify cron is working properly, check out a file called /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/cron.test.out, which should have an entry created every 5 minutes if crond is reading your crontab correctly. This file gets wiped every night to keep it from getting too big. Also check out /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN to see each of the activities described below being executed by crond.


----------



## Gunnyman

Ocelot said:


> Thank you rbautch, I ended up pulling the drive and re-running the zipper. Everything works again.
> I don't know enough about Linux to hook the drive up and navigate it comfortably.
> 
> All of the enhancements remained, so I didnt re-run the tweak script. I just wonder what could have caused all access but ping to disappear over night, so I can avoid it in the future.


This looks like a good post to quote to give this friendly piece of advice:
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE (is that enough pleases?)
Make absolutely sure you are 100% sure about what you are doing before using the tivoweb module hackman. PortlandPaw has written a WONDERFUL module but a novice will surely lock himself out of his tivo pretty easily. Now I don't know if that's what happened to Ocelot, but I know it's what happened to GAM and perhaps a few others.
So just be careful out there mmkay?


----------



## GAM

I looked at those two logs and everything is running.
I reread rbautch's description of what the scripts do and I think fakecall runs everyday but the last call info on the Tivo doesn't update until a reboot.
Does that sound right?


----------



## Gunnyman

yep


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> This looks like a good post to quote to give this friendly piece of advice:
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE (is that enough pleases?)
> Make absolutely sure you are 100% sure about what you are doing before using the tivoweb module hackman. PortlandPaw has written a WONDERFUL module but a novice will surely lock himself out of his tivo pretty easily. Now I don't know if that's what happened to Ocelot, but I know it's what happened to GAM and perhaps a few others.
> So just be careful out there mmkay?


Does Hackman not run everything properly? I looked for some info on it but didn't see much. If there is a link to some info please reply with it and I will read up on it.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

portland paw has a thread in this forum for hackman.


----------



## GAM

Gotcha!


----------



## dnemec123

Gunnyman,
Here's the contents of my root file under /var/spool/cron/crontabs.

Is this correct? I'm concerned that the fakecall.tcl isn't being run.

Oh, and it appears from the TWP Hackman page that the crond is not running. Is it supposed be running all the time, or is it started by another process when needed?

Thanks!
Dale

Bedroom-TiVo# cd /var/spool/cron
Bedroom-TiVo# ls
crontabs
Bedroom-TiVo# cd crontabs/
Bedroom-TiVo# ls
root
Bedroom-TiVo# cat root
0 4 * * * fakecall.tcl

# Make a backup of season passes and wishlists every Sunday night at 3:30am CST
31 9 * * 1 cd /var/hack/tivowebplus; sh backup_run.sh; echo `date` season pass b
ackup made >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Delete season pass backups every month to save on space
29 9 1 * * rm -r /seasonpass_backups

# End of crontab
Bedroom-TiVo#


----------



## Gunnyman

crond should always be running.
I suggest manually editing rc.sysinit.author to add the line /busybox/crond if it's not there.
you can verify whether it is running or not by typing ps at the bash prompt and looking for it in the list of running processes.


----------



## dnemec123

Gunnyman said:


> crond should always be running.
> I suggest manually editing rc.sysinit.author to add the line /busybox/crond if it's not there.
> you can verify whether it is running or not by typing ps at the bash prompt and looking for it in the list of running processes.


Ok, just as I thought.

Yes, I had looked at the results of ps awx | grep -i cron and had nothing returned (no crond process running).

I manually typed /busybox/crond and it then showed up in the processes.

I've manually edited my rc.sysinit.author file to look like the following:
Bedroom-TiVo# cat rc.sysinit.author
#!/bin/bash
# Zipper author file
echo "starting rc.sysinit.author"

echo "set environmental variables"
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10

echo "starting telnet and ftp"
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd

echo "starting crond"
/busybox/crond

echo "starting serial bash"
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

echo "running fakecall"
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

######################################
mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 1 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

I also had a rc.sysinit.author.bak file that had the crond entry listed, so any idea why the rc.sysinit.author file got replaced?

Thanks again for your help!

Dale


----------



## Gunnyman

did you mess around with hackman by any chance?


----------



## dnemec123

Gunnyman said:


> did you mess around with hackman by any chance?


Nope, straight virgin Zipper install.

Dale


----------



## mjhorv

Sorry if this is dumb question but i have run the zipper and got to the point where i can ftp and telnet to my hdvr2. When i try to telnet from terminal on my mac every letter i type comes out twice. like ccdd. Am i doing something wrong or should i just use xp. I would prefer my mac if possible. Thanks Mike


----------



## Gunnyman

use telnet -K
solves it right away


----------



## mjhorv

thanks Gunnyman worked great. looks like all went well so far.


----------



## Gunnyman

dnemec123 said:


> Nope, straight virgin Zipper install.
> 
> Dale


dunno what to tell ya.


----------



## tivonew_b

rbautch said:


> Follow the instructions in post 9, and you can order PPV just fine. The "other" site cannot be linked from here, but try googling deal, tivo, and database.


Thank you. So ordering PPV will not do any type of software verification/update then? Great! What about Guide information? Will that be downloaded regardless of phone call?

Will Tivo2Go work with this update?

I have a DirectTV model. It would be nice to be able to watch the show I recorded while sitting at my computer working in another room.

Thanks again for all the help. I hope to be able to offer some help once I've completed the process myself.

newb


----------



## tcflint

Can Instant Cake be used to install an image to a formatted 40 gig drive (the same size as the original Dtivo drive, and the correct 40 gig cake image)? 

If so can you point me to a thread or PM some instructions? 

Thanks 

Zipper to a bigger drive is flawless, but same size is giving me the size error


----------



## Philly Bill

I don't know if this is off topic or not...

Can I zipper two TIVOs which are hardwired via my router.. then later add a third TIVO and zipper *IT* but have *IT* as wireless??? 

I think there are routers that support both wired and wireless aren't there?

Does anyone have a wired AND a wireless TIVO on their network?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes this scenario will work just fine.
Wireless routers also have ethernet ports on them.


----------



## Gunnyman

tcflint said:


> Can Instant Cake be used to install an image to a formatted 40 gig drive (the same size as the original Dtivo drive, and the correct 40 gig cake image)?
> 
> If so can you point me to a thread or PM some instructions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Zipper to a bigger drive is flawless, but same size is giving me the size error


size errors are common. Not all drives of the same size on the label are the same exact size.
This is why it is reccomended to use instantcake on either the ORIGINAL factory drive or a larger one. The main reason it doesn't work is instant cake sets the tivo swap file to 127 mb while a factory install is 64 mb.


----------



## dnemec123

Gunnyman said:


> dunno what to tell ya.


No problem! Just a data point in case there's something about the Zipper'd drives or the Enhancement script that is removing the /busybox/crond entry from the rc.sysinit.author file.

It's really nice now to be able to telnet and TiVoweb into the receivers now to check things.

Thanks again!

Dale


----------



## tcflint

It is the orignal drive for that Dtivo, and after zippering other larger ones of the same model, and having no problems (thanks to zipper) I wanted to try and mess around with the stock drive....I formatted it last night to try and reimage after getting size errors. 

Is there any way to change the 127 to 64 in Instant Cake?


----------



## Gunnyman

just use mfs restore manually with the image with teh -s 64 instead of -s 127


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> tivo doesn't NEED to connect to the internet.
> In fact, a properly hacked directivo is prevented from doing so.


Hmm, won't you get a slow to populate NPL without an internet connection.


----------



## ttodd1

bengalfreak said:


> Hmm, won't you get a slow to populate NPL without an internet connection.


No that is from no DNS entries.


----------



## Gunnyman

I don't think so as long as a router is in place and that router's dns entry is in tivo's settings


----------



## ksin291

I ran zipper and the enhancement script and I noticed something funny last night. The stanby option in direct tv central of my directivo is gone, is that normal? Can I get it back?


----------



## Gunnyman

its just been moved
I think its in the system info section now


----------



## ksin291

Gunnyman said:


> its just been moved
> I think its in the system info section now


Thanks I found it.


----------



## Dingo925

I can't get past step M of "The Zipper" instructions. Each time I try to telnet into my DirecTivo, I receive the following message: 'Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed". Do you know what might be causing this problem? I already turned off my firewall and it still didn't work.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Gunnyman

this is almost ALWAYS a firewall issue. Usually caused by the XP built in one


----------



## Dingo925

Thanks for your prompt response.

Two additional facts.

First, the two green lights on my USB network adapter (i.e., DLINk DUB-E100) are on and working.

Secon, my router is a wireless/ethernet router. I think I originally used some type of security to keep out unauthorized computers from accessing my wireless connection. Could this security affect my use of the router using an ethernet cable?


----------



## Gunnyman

yep


----------



## ttodd1

Acutally this depends on the router. Mine can do that limitation on the wireless side but it has no effect on the wired side.

And Dingo925, what part of DO NOT MENTION the Zipper  on DDB did you not understand????????


----------



## Uncle Spanky

Gunnyman said:


> yes if you use a new image it sure will.


Well, I was forced to re-image with the AlphaWolf 6.2 image, but the result was a clean booting DTVivo, and all of the hacks in the zipper. I'm not sure what the problem was with the second unit not booting correctly, but that has been cleared up not. I did a compare of the file systems between the two units, and the /var /lib and /etc directories were quite different. I believe that the /var differences are ok due to the differences in hacks between the two original systems, but shouldn't the /etc and /lib directories contain the same files ? I think so if the OS was the same 6.2 version.

Well, either way, I now have 2 units with HMO, MRV, and all of the other hacks.

Thanks for helping us mere mortal Tivo users with some cool stuff... 


sb


----------



## Gunnyman

ttodd1 said:


> Acutally this depends on the router. Mine can do that limitation on the wireless side but it has no effect on the wired side.
> 
> And Dingo925, what part of DO NOT MENTION the Zipper  on DDB did you not understand????????


no wonder I can never get any answers when I post questions over there.
Guess I've been black balled.


----------



## rbautch

Let's have a rule. You post there, and all support ends for you here. And by the way, there's no such thing as a Zipper boot disk. RTFD.


----------



## rbautch

...and then remove your post.


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> Let's have a rule. You post there, and all support ends for you here. And by the way, there's no such thing as a Zipper boot disk. RTFD.


Good rule
I'll start enforcing this one myself.


----------



## dswallow

rbautch said:


> Let's have a rule. You post there, and all support ends for you here. And by the way, there's no such thing as a Zipper boot disk. RTFD.


In other words you're advocating being as bad as they are?


----------



## Gunnyman

doug
its not that at all.
Simply put, we don't want to be run out of there on a rail like Sleeper was.


----------



## dswallow

Gunnyman said:


> doug
> its not that at all.
> Simply put, we don't want to be run out of there on a rail like Sleeper was.


I hadn't realized they chased someone away. So they chase people away who do things that help people hack their units without having to have technical knowledge themselves?

I thought it was bad enough they just treated novices asking questions like they were garbage.


----------



## bnm81002

dswallow said:


> I hadn't realized they chased someone away. So they chase people away who do things that help people hack their units without having to have technical knowledge themselves?
> 
> I thought it was bad enough they just treated novices asking questions like they were garbage.


basically any newbie that asks questions that THEY don't like, you're RAW MEAT to them :down: :down: :down:


----------



## rbautch

dswallow said:


> I hadn't realized they chased someone away. So they chase people away who do things that help people hack their units without having to have technical knowledge themselves?
> 
> I thought it was bad enough they just treated novices asking questions like they were garbage.


Like it or not, some of the most talented hackers out there are on DDB. The only reason Gunnyman and I can peacefully coexist in both places is that we've tried to prevent DDB getting besieged with Zipper questions by newbies. TCF and DDB have two very different "cultures", with TCF being a bit more newbie-friendly, tolerant, and even social...and that's fine with me. As long as I mind my p's and q's over there, I usually come out smarter. Gunnyman and I put many hours into creating (and supporting) something very useful to a great many people, and in return we only asked ONE LITTLE THING. When that small request is flagrantly igored, I'm sure anyone can understand when even the most patient of us would resort to threats.


----------



## Gunnyman

I sent a PM to dingo over there lets see if he follows my advice...


----------



## Gunnyman

dswallow said:


> I hadn't realized they chased someone away. So they chase people away who do things that help people hack their units without having to have technical knowledge themselves?
> 
> I thought it was bad enough they just treated novices asking questions like they were garbage.


Banned him actually.


----------



## dswallow

rbautch said:


> Like it or not, some of the most talented hackers out there are on DDB. The only reason Gunnyman and I can peacefully coexist in both places is that we've tried to prevent DDB getting besieged with Zipper questions by newbies. TCF and DDB have two very different "cultures", with TCF being a bit more newbie-friendly, tolerant, and even social...and that's fine with me. As long as I mind my p's and q's over there, I usually come out smarter. Gunnyman and I put many hours into creating (and supporting) something very useful to a great many people, and in return we only asked ONE LITTLE THING. When that small request is flagrantly igored, I'm sure anyone can understand when even the most patient of us would resort to threats.


I've no doubt at least one contributing factor to their behavior is their anonymity. People who put forth their real name tend quite often to be far less likely to behave like ... well, I can't even think of an appropriate word. I'd be insulting morons if I called those people by those names (shoot, I even edited my post to remove one name just because I didn't want to insult them!). But there's probably something appropriate to call them, even if it varies by individual.


----------



## dabook

Hey guys, don't let them get you down.

The Zipper is excellent, easiest DTivo upgrade I have ever done. (Still getting the Error 51 but have to wait until the wife is done watching the Apprentice to "tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl".

Just wanted to post the issue I had, I have a newer PC where the SATA interfaces take up hda-hdd. hde-hdh were assigned to the IDE controller so to get the Zipper to work I had to: (CDROM was at hdg and new tivo drive at hdh)

1. Between steps 5E and 5F (yes I RTFD!) delete the /dev/hda entries and make symlinks from hdh to hda as such
rm /dev/hda*
ln /dev/hdh /dev/hda
ln /dev/hdh1 /dev/hda1
...
(There were 16 partitions identified for hdh so I made a link for each)
...
ln /dev/hdh16 /dev/hda16

Then when the Zipper asks what drive just answer 'a' since hda is now linked to hdh. Installing the image was smooth after doing this.

2. Repeat building the symlimks after the reboot before step I. Installing the Zipper went smooth after doing so and drive worked 1st time installed in the Tivo! That has never been the case up until now. Nice work guys, keep it up and let me know if I can help with anything!

Derek


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> no wonder I can never get any answers when I post questions over there.
> Guess I've been black balled.


Change your screen name and you'll be back in business.


----------



## Gunnyman

thought about that actually


----------



## sidestream84

I did my best to search this thread, but I didn't find what I needed, so sorry in advance if this was asked before.

As far as I can tell, I successfully applied Zipper to the Tivo drive, but I haven't been able to connect to it with either of my NICs (I didn't expect the Linksys WUSB11 1.0 to work).

The question then is, since throughout the thread, it's stressed that you need to check the Tivo website for wireless adapter compatibility, but these are DirecTivo's with service number starting with 351 (mine is at least), but the tivo site only addresses "110, 130, or 140" and "230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 565, 590 or 595" (because they don't usually support wireless adapters), how do you know what will work with a 6.2 DirecTivo?

My assumption is it would be in the "230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 565, 590 or 595" column, and things that say they require software version 7.1 or higher wont work. Is that a safe assumption?

Secondly, I have an M$ MN-510 adapter (which is reported to work (with standalones at least)), but (assuming zipper was installed properly-- is there any way to check without a working LAN connection?) tivo doesn't seem to be able to use it (power LED comes on, "wireless" LED comes on for a few seconds when it first gets power and then stays off). I read up about it and it sounds like standalone tivos ask to modify the adapter's firmware when you plug it in, but since there's no network menu (just phone), is there any way to do that (or should I buy something definately supported, or find a friend with a standalone tivo and try to get it flashed... or does anyone know where to get the needed firmware and flashing app? -- assuming this is what's keeping it from working)

And yes... I'm sure the network is set up properly... WEP is off, MAC filtering off, and when plugged into a computer that's never used this adapter before, it was able to connect to the router (which actually also had never seen the adapter before) and get an IP address with access to the rest of the LAN.

Thanks in advance for any insight/ideas.


----------



## Gunnyman

I had one of these adapters and they don't work with the USB 2.0 drivers.


----------



## tsunami

From my experiences the best bet is to use a USB network adapter and then plug that into a wireless gaming adapter.
There are tons of people that know more about this than me, but that is my setup and it works great.


----------



## kennybain

I've got an odd problem I'm hoping some Mac users may have encountered. A couple of days ago, I took a brand new 160Gig drive and applied the 6.2 image to it using an InstantCake disk image that I purchased the same day. The image application went perfectly fine.

I then booted with the LBA48 boot cd from PTVUpdate. I did not put the 6.2 software image on this disk, as I already have applied that image with IntantCake. I removed this disk once I reach the Linux prompt, and insert the Tools CD. 

This is where the problems begin. First, I can not mount it following the instructions word per word, as the OS will not mount in this case unless I specify the filetype. Not being sure of that, I opted to type CDROM, which is a script that will mount the cd. I can even run the zipper.sh script, but it breaks down in two places. The first is at rc.sysinit.author, and the second is at vmlinux.px.gz. The problem is that these files have "lost" the first period in the file names and appear as rcsysinit.author, and vmlinuxpx.gz. Therefore, the names are not found in the script!

I burned this disk using the OS X Finder process (drag and drop, then burn and eject). Under OS X, the periods are in there. When I list files at the Linux prompt, the periods are gone!

Any ideas? I suspect that the disk may not being mounted as the proper file type??

Best regards,


----------



## rbautch

sidestream84 said:


> I did my best to search this thread, but I didn't find what I needed, so sorry in advance if this was asked before.
> 
> As far as I can tell, I successfully applied Zipper to the Tivo drive, but I haven't been able to connect to it with either of my NICs (I didn't expect the Linksys WUSB11 1.0 to work).
> 
> The question then is, since throughout the thread, it's stressed that you need to check the Tivo website for wireless adapter compatibility, but these are DirecTivo's with service number starting with 351 (mine is at least), but the tivo site only addresses "110, 130, or 140" and "230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 565, 590 or 595" (because they don't usually support wireless adapters), how do you know what will work with a 6.2 DirecTivo?
> 
> My assumption is it would be in the "230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 565, 590 or 595" column, and things that say they require software version 7.1 or higher wont work. Is that a safe assumption?
> 
> Secondly, I have an M$ MN-510 adapter (which is reported to work (with standalones at least)), but (assuming zipper was installed properly-- is there any way to check without a working LAN connection?) tivo doesn't seem to be able to use it (power LED comes on, "wireless" LED comes on for a few seconds when it first gets power and then stays off). I read up about it and it sounds like standalone tivos ask to modify the adapter's firmware when you plug it in, but since there's no network menu (just phone), is there any way to do that (or should I buy something definately supported, or find a friend with a standalone tivo and try to get it flashed... or does anyone know where to get the needed firmware and flashing app? -- assuming this is what's keeping it from working)
> 
> And yes... I'm sure the network is set up properly... WEP is off, MAC filtering off, and when plugged into a computer that's never used this adapter before, it was able to connect to the router (which actually also had never seen the adapter before) and get an IP address with access to the rest of the LAN.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight/ideas.


I have a WUSB11 ver 3.0 wireless adapter and it works fine. I don't think either of your adapters will work. Try a new adapter, and if you still have trouble, look at the troubleshooting posts starting here. Don't worry about the service numbers when checking the tivo website, any wireless adapter on there will work, except the g adapters meant for 7.x software.


----------



## rbautch

dabook said:


> Hey guys, don't let them get you down.
> 
> The Zipper is excellent, easiest DTivo upgrade I have ever done. (Still getting the Error 51 but have to wait until the wife is done watching the Apprentice to "tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl".
> 
> Just wanted to post the issue I had, I have a newer PC where the SATA interfaces take up hda-hdd. hde-hdh were assigned to the IDE controller so to get the Zipper to work I had to: (CDROM was at hdg and new tivo drive at hdh)
> 
> 1. Between steps 5E and 5F (yes I RTFD!) delete the /dev/hda entries and make symlinks from hdh to hda as such
> rm /dev/hda*
> ln /dev/hdh /dev/hda
> ln /dev/hdh1 /dev/hda1
> ...
> (There were 16 partitions identified for hdh so I made a link for each)
> ...
> ln /dev/hdh16 /dev/hda16
> 
> Then when the Zipper asks what drive just answer 'a' since hda is now linked to hdh. Installing the image was smooth after doing this.
> 
> 2. Repeat building the symlimks after the reboot before step I. Installing the Zipper went smooth after doing so and drive worked 1st time installed in the Tivo! That has never been the case up until now. Nice work guys, keep it up and let me know if I can help with anything!
> 
> Derek


Interesting. I would think the only thing I'd have to do to fix this permanently is to expand the check of valid drive positions to include hde through hdh.


----------



## dabook

rbautch said:


> Interesting. I would think the only thing I'd have to do to fix this permanently is to expand the check of valid drive positions to include hde through hdh.


Normally I would have used my older PC which is my file server / linux box with only IDE controllers but the MB is dead. I expected some difficulty when I decided to try the new 64 bit HP PC, but it went suprisingly well.

As SATA becomes more widespread, this situation is likely to become more common. Assuming SATA controllers are given hda-hdd and the IDE is pushed back to hde-hdh, it might be worth a workaround or at least documenting the workaround. What I thought was interesting was that when I installed Mandrake Linux on the new PC, it didn't recognize the SATA controller but the linux version on the boot CD did.

Thanks again for the work put in to this project, it is really impressive. I have almost all the other features I want working, I'll work on the rest today before posting any questions.

Derek


----------



## ttodd1

Gunnyman said:


> I sent a PM to dingo over there lets see if he follows my advice...


Don't know if the post you did was your PM but I just have to say - Beautiful response. Made me laugh.


----------



## Gunnyman

I was feeling snarky this morning. Must have been yesterday's turkey.


----------



## Gunnyman

kennybain said:


> I've got an odd problem I'm hoping some Mac users may have encountered. A couple of days ago, I took a brand new 160Gig drive and applied the 6.2 image to it using an InstantCake disk image that I purchased the same day. The image application went perfectly fine.
> 
> I then booted with the LBA48 boot cd from PTVUpdate. I did not put the 6.2 software image on this disk, as I already have applied that image with IntantCake. I removed this disk once I reach the Linux prompt, and insert the Tools CD.
> 
> This is where the problems begin. First, I can not mount it following the instructions word per word, as the OS will not mount in this case unless I specify the filetype. Not being sure of that, I opted to type CDROM, which is a script that will mount the cd. I can even run the zipper.sh script, but it breaks down in two places. The first is at rc.sysinit.author, and the second is at vmlinux.px.gz. The problem is that these files have "lost" the first period in the file names and appear as rcsysinit.author, and vmlinuxpx.gz. Therefore, the names are not found in the script!
> 
> I burned this disk using the OS X Finder process (drag and drop, then burn and eject). Under OS X, the periods are in there. When I list files at the Linux prompt, the periods are gone!
> 
> Any ideas? I suspect that the disk may not being mounted as the proper file type??
> 
> Best regards,


do you have Roxio Toast?
I've noticed some odities like that using burn folders in finder myself.


----------



## sabotage

I experienced the same issue as you today using Toast. If you burn the cd as ISO9660, then you loose the long filenames. You want to burn the cd as 'Mac & Pc'.

Im also on a Mac, using Toast.


----------



## sabotage

Why is it that the enhancement script that we are told to use in the zipper instructions skip many of the questions? For example, it skipped the question if I wanted to run chron ever night - I didn't let me answer! I noticed alot of the other questions that were skipped were because something was missing.

I ran the enhancement script a few days ago that you (gunny) link to on your 'unguide', and it allowed me to answer yes or no to all the questions.

I guess if I want to use chron, i'll have to use the uninstall script, and go download the 'full' enhancement script. Why is that?

Besides this, I had complete success today with The Zipper, using the small 6.2 image from alphawolf over on ddb.

Take care,
Ryan


----------



## rbautch

You need to follow the directions for WinXP SP2 users.


----------



## kennybain

Gunnyman said:


> do you have Roxio Toast?
> I've noticed some odities like that using burn folders in finder myself.


I have a copy of Toast w/ Jam floating around somewhere. I'll find it, install it, and see if that works! I'll also take the advice to burn as "Mac & PC" if that is an option in Toast (vs IS09600).

Thanks again & hope you guys had a good Thanksgiving...


----------



## tcflint

Can someone help with this one? 

I zippered a stock 40 gig drive for a Samsung 4040 (Not the drive from that unit). The drive had a 6.2 image d/l from DTV on it, and I left that on one due to the size issue. 

Everything with zipper and enhancements looks and works as it should, but anything recorded gives an on screen error #32 about not getting data. I can't watch, or delete the recording. 
The same errror goes for the couple shows recorderd on the drive when it was in it's orignal state.


----------



## LLanza

I got the PVT UPGRSDE 6.2 ISO file download it and burned it to cd. it took me awhile to find out that this was a scipt to run to hack a 6.2 DTivo drive. I was looking for the image itshelf. I got and downlaoded anohter CD from the some place but this one was the 000001 image I was looking for.

I made my directry to look like the attached file I made 

After I burned all that to a CD, I used the PVT UPGRADE CD to boot to Linex. I bypassed all the promts by pressing Enter. Once at the Linex command Promt I removed the PVT UPGRADE CD and replaced it with the CD I booted. The instructions told me to mount the CD but when I did it told me it can not find the file or dir. 

so I could never run the sh zipper.sh file 

I don't really no what to do at this point.


----------



## Gunnyman

tcflint said:


> Can someone help with this one?
> 
> I zippered a stock 40 gig drive for a Samsung 4040 (Not the drive from that unit). The drive had a 6.2 image d/l from DTV on it, and I left that on one due to the size issue.
> 
> Everything with zipper and enhancements looks and works as it should, but anything recorded gives an on screen error #32 about not getting data. I can't watch, or delete the recording.
> The same errror goes for the couple shows recorderd on the drive when it was in it's orignal state.


This error is pretty obscure and I can only find a couple of references to it. It MAY be related to using an image froma different model. Every thing I have read about it, which granted isn't much at all, says a clear and delete everything should get rid of it.


----------



## Gunnyman

LLanza said:


> I got the PVT UPGRSDE 6.2 ISO file download it and burned it to cd. it took me awhile to find out that this was a scipt to run to hack a 6.2 DTivo drive. I was looking for the image itshelf. I got and downlaoded anohter CD from the some place but this one was the 000001 image I was looking for.
> 
> I made my directry to look like the attached file I made
> 
> After I burned all that to a CD, I used the PVT UPGRADE CD to boot to Linex. I bypassed all the promts by pressing Enter. Once at the Linex command Promt I removed the PVT UPGRADE CD and replaced it with the CD I booted. The instructions told me to mount the CD but when I did it told me it can not find the file or dir.
> 
> so I could never run the sh zipper.sh file
> 
> I don't really no what to do at this point.


1) what the heck is a "PVT UPGRSDE 6.2 ISO file"
2) did you thoroughly read the directions and does you tools disc look like the screenshot?
Don't really have enough info to tell you how to procede.


----------



## rbautch

tcflint said:


> Can someone help with this one?
> 
> I zippered a stock 40 gig drive for a Samsung 4040 (Not the drive from that unit). The drive had a 6.2 image d/l from DTV on it, and I left that on one due to the size issue.
> 
> Everything with zipper and enhancements looks and works as it should, but anything recorded gives an on screen error #32 about not getting data. I can't watch, or delete the recording.
> The same errror goes for the couple shows recorderd on the drive when it was in it's orignal state.


There is 5 other posts on TCF with this error, and none of them have a response. I've never seen it before. Might be best to re-run the Zipper. If the problem persists, you may have to re-image.


----------



## sabotage

LLanza said:


> The instructions told me to mount the CD but when I did it told me it can not find the file or dir.
> 
> so I could never run the sh zipper.sh file


My cd drive was hdd, so I had to do: mount /dev/hdd /cdrom.


----------



## rbautch

Here's a tip. If you have two drives, you can put the boot disk in one, and the tools disk in the other. When you boot, the tools disk will automatically be mounted, and you can skip the mounting step. You can also skip the unmounting and disk swapping steps.


----------



## bugs99

A few questions about my HDVR2...

I replaced the 40GB HD with a 160GB using MFSTool 2.0. My HDVR2 only shows a total of 120 hours.

I'm a little confused about the image and the kernal, do I need to install a hacked kernal (bought the LBA48 CD) and leave the factory 6.2 image as is?

My wirless connection does not seem to be working, link light is not flashing and I don't see the HDVR2 connection to my router. I'm using a Linksys WUSB11 v2.6.
Could this be a problem with the zipper installation? The script "seemed" to run okay, is ther any way I can verify that?

Is it worth trying the wired Linksys USB200M (version 1) or will I get the same results as the wireless?

What could I have done wrong?


----------



## Teraflop

My Samsung sir-s4080r came with a WD 80gb drive and I want to replace it with a 200gb MAXTOR 6y200p0 drive. Windows will see the MAXTOR as 200gb FAT32, but bios will not when I try to use MFStools to do a direct copy. What do I do to get BIOS to see the whole 200gb FAT32 partition?


----------



## rbautch

bugs99 said:


> A few questions about my HDVR2...
> 
> I replaced the 40GB HD with a 160GB using MFSTool 2.0. My HDVR2 only shows a total of 120 hours.
> 
> I'm a little confused about the image and the kernal, do I need to install a hacked kernal (bought the LBA48 CD) and leave the factory 6.2 image as is?
> 
> My wirless connection does not seem to be working, link light is not flashing and I don't see the HDVR2 connection to my router. I'm using a Linksys WUSB11 v2.6.
> Could this be a problem with the zipper installation? The script "seemed" to run okay, is ther any way I can verify that?
> 
> Is it worth trying the wired Linksys USB200M (version 1) or will I get the same results as the wireless?
> 
> What could I have done wrong?


You need to install a hacked kernel so your tivo does not erase all hacks when it boots. It sounds like you followed the Zipper instructioins properly if you didn't get any errors. You should have gotten output that said something "1 + record in, 1 + record out". I would suggest first trying a wired adapter (if you have one), and also try the troubleshooting steps starting here.


----------



## joeblow17

OK I have used the zipper successfully for myself and friends with no problems. Well I got brave and upgraded my HDVR2 from 4.0x to 6.2 with the slices upgrade. Well I was able to get it to upgrade and all seemed well. Well I rebooted and tested made sure 6.2 was working properly. Everything up to this point was working fine. Then I decided it was time to run the zipper. I went through the whole process it said it was successful. I pulled the drive put it back in my Tivo and booted up it went pass the Welcome screen go the DirecTV logo and looke dto be fine. Then all the sudden it rebooted itself and has been stuck at the Welcome screen since.

I pulled the drive again and copied the kernel manually and it looked to work fine just like the unguide says. Put it back in and again it is stuck at the Welcome screen any ideas?


----------



## rbautch

Since you already hacked your Tivo when you installed 4.01b and then upgraded with slices, there was really no need at all to run the Zipper. A non-booting Tivo could mean many things, and is difficult to troubleshoot unless you provide serial console output. Your best bet now is to use the Zipper to re-image the drive.


----------



## joeblow17

_Since you already hacked your Tivo when you installed 4.01b and then upgraded with slices, there was really no need at all to run the Zipper. A non-booting Tivo could mean many things, and is difficult to troubleshoot unless you provide serial console output. Your best bet now is to use the Zipper to re-image the drive.
_

I thought that might be the case, but I do have a lot of shows on here I would like to recover. Anyway I can look at any logs on the hdd in my computer or do I need the Serial cable? Anyway I can undo the changes by the zipper? Thanks in advance if you have any ideas...


----------



## rbautch

One possibility is that you applied the wrong kernel. Otherwise, pull the drive, mount it in a pc and check the bootpage settings. The only parts of the Zipper that could cause a tivo not to boot is the kernel and bootpage settings.


----------



## bdrowe

Thank you Gunnyman and rbautch! 
I spent the last few days reading all 1300+ posts in this thread, and today I ran the zipper on my dsr704. 
I ran into two small problems, first I selected an IP address outside my routers capability, so I reran zipper and corrected that. 
The second problem was the dsr704 has 2 usb jacks, but the bottom one would not work, even though the fa120 power and link lights were on. The top usb port works fine. 
Thanks again for your fine work, and for your patience with all the people who don't read the instructions or this thread before they try an undertaking such as this.


----------



## Uncle Spanky

joeblow17 said:


> Well I got brave and upgraded my HDVR2 from 4.0x to 6.2 with the slices upgrade. I went through the whole process it said it was successful. I pulled the drive put it back in my Tivo and booted up it went pass the Welcome screen go the DirecTV logo and looke dto be fine. Then all the sudden it rebooted itself and has been stuck at the Welcome screen since.


This is exactly the same problem I had, and couldn't find a solution for. After copying the kernel over and upgrading it by hand, and resetting the bootpage, I finally gave up, and re-imaged the 6.2 image with the Alpha Wolf minimal 6.2 image, and re-ran Zipper. This worked just as expected.

I'm guessing that a previously imaged 4.01 to 6.2 via slices is incompatible with something, but I don't know what.

If you want you system to work, you'll need to re-image and run zipper again. You'll lose your programs and settings, but since you can boot now, they're gone anyway (hope you backed up).

The only thing I didn't try was to change the bootpage to /dev/hd4 instead of hd7. Its worth a try for you before you re-image.

sb


----------



## rbautch

It's probably the kernel. Some 4.01b upgrades used a monte configuration where you boot from one kernel into another. If you know what your doing, you could fix it by copying the correct kernel back to the drive. If you don't, re-image.


----------



## drv80only

I have a DVR80 and have made a copy of it and am now tring to use zipper but it tells me that there is no .nst to run. I am stumped. I have just puchased the new boot cd. I did check my tools cd and it is correct. Can anyone tell me what is wrong. I followed the instruction but no luck.


----------



## sgs55

2 Netgear FA-120 Adapters -- $30
3 Belkin F5D7230-4 Routers (v. 2000 and 3000) -- $90
Rbautch and Gunny producing The Zipper and having the knowledge and patience to answer hundreds of questions.....priceless.

You guys rock. 

I haven't had to post in this thread before because I've been too busy reading. I Zippered two drives Wednesday night and I've been MRVing ever since. I has one small issue with one drive. I tried it twice and both times it skipped over several steps in the Enhancement Script, including cron installation. As a result, season passes are not being backed up on that drive. Is that affecting fakecall? Neither box has pushed its next call date out yet. I'm using a Windows 98 computer to run the scripts, so it can't be the XP SP2 issue. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

And have I mentioned that you guys are the best!!!! Thanks for all the hard work!!


----------



## drv80only

Tring to give all the info i can. 
My screen shows:
"PTVupgrade /# LDrive"
"/dev/hda1: Sucess"
"mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
"Launching /c/nsts/*.nst"
"/bin/ldrive: /c/nsts/*.nst: No such file or directory"
After that it goes to the prompt again.
The instruction on there page said to use Ldrive to mount, but I also tryed the text that was in the instruction from zipper with no luck also. 
If you need to know more please let me know.
6.2 version on the dtivo


----------



## Gunnyman

which boot disk is this?
The NST stuff is documented to not work very often. It's an auto mount feature.
what instruction did you follow to mount your tivo drive?
Mounting of the drive is an automatic function of the Zipper script.
Are you trying to use instantcake first?
I'm a bit befuddled as to where you are in the process.
Please note these instructions work AS WRITTEN. Deviation causes errors. Lets try to see where you deviated from the written directions.


----------



## Gunnyman

sgs55 said:


> 2 Netgear FA-120 Adapters -- $30
> 3 Belkin F5D7230-4 Routers (v. 2000 and 3000) -- $90
> Rbautch and Gunny producing The Zipper and having the knowledge and patience to answer hundreds of questions.....priceless.
> 
> You guys rock.
> 
> I haven't had to post in this thread before because I've been too busy reading. I Zippered two drives Wednesday night and I've been MRVing ever since. I has one small issue with one drive. I tried it twice and both times it skipped over several steps in the Enhancement Script, including cron installation. As a result, season passes are not being backed up on that drive. Is that affecting fakecall? Neither box has pushed its next call date out yet. I'm using a Windows 98 computer to run the scripts, so it can't be the XP SP2 issue. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> And have I mentioned that you guys are the best!!!! Thanks for all the hard work!!


Hmm this is the 2nd report I've now seen of the enhance scripts skipping steps.
Got some digging to do I guess.


----------



## drv80only

I am using the ptv boot disk that the instruction told me to use. It does say that it is an automount. The exact boot disk I do not know it was the link on the instruction page that I used and orderd that one. Am I using the wrong boot disk. I did buy it. It was not the free one.


----------



## drv80only

When I enter the "mount/dev/hdc/cdrom" it tells me that "No such file or directory"
hdc is the location of my dvd drive


----------



## Gunnyman

note the spaces here: mount /dev/hdc /cdrom


----------



## drv80only

Thanks,
That was the problem and I have made note of it on me sheets. Thanks for the quick response and help.


----------



## Gunnyman

no problemmo 
Sorry if I sounded curt, it's been a long day.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> Hmm this is the 2nd report I've now seen of the enhance scripts skipping steps.
> Got some digging to do I guess.


This is the CR/LF issue, that is easily fixed by following the instructions for WinXP SP2...as stated in the Zipper instructions.


----------



## Gunnyman

a user executing this on win 98 and another on a Mac are seeing issues too.


----------



## rbautch

The issue is still the same, so if you're skipping steps, then follow those instructions or get a new telnet client.


----------



## Gunnyman

ah HA!
Suggestion to mac users too, use telnet -K no more echo.
I hadn't thought of the echo issue until just now. Sorry Russ.


----------



## joeblow17

OK thanks for the info I originally put a new drive in this Tivo a year or so ago and used Dellanave 4.x Rid guide it worked fine and then I followed his 6.2 slices upgrade until step 7 it rebooted before then and 6.2 upgraded and seemed to work fine. That is when I decided to try the zipper on it.

Anyway I have over 100 hours of shows the wife loves me right now. Anyway I tried flipping the bootpage trying again anymore info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Gunnyman

I agree with Rbautch. Sounds like you used the wrong kernel.


----------



## joeblow17

OK I used PTV upgrade LBA48 4.01 w/enhancements took the kernel from S2_KERNE\3_1.5. Any ideas how to check if that is wrong. I know I can mount the old Tivo from /dev/hda7 is there a way to check?


----------



## Gunnyman

ok that looks like the right kernel. here's what I'd do
follow the steps in the unguide to dd the ungzipped kernel to hda3 and hda6
the check with bootpage -p and make sure root is pointing to the proper place.
the unguide is at http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/tivo_unguide.html


----------



## drv80only

I have one more question for you. I installed the hard drive in my tivo and loaded fine. I am using a dwl-120. I am having problems connecting. Both lights are on the adapter power and link. I look at my router and it does not show it. I went ahead and went to telnet and tried to connect as stated in the instructions with errors saing that it could not open connection port to host on port 23. Any ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman

windows firewall running?


----------



## rbautch

Are you telnetting to the address you set when running the Zipper? Did you use an IP in your subnet?


----------



## joeblow17

Already tried that thanks for all the info guys I guess I am going to have to bite the bullet start from scratch. At least I know I can download TV shows from other places try to make up for what I am missing.

Oh well live and learn!! Thanks again guys the Zipper still is the best!


----------



## drv80only

The windows firewall is off. I am telnetting the correct address. As for your second question for the IP in your subnet I do not understand.


----------



## Gunnyman

didn't you follow step one and make a backup?


----------



## drv80only

My ip is standard for my network 192.168.1.15


----------



## drv80only

Is there problems tring to connect wirelessly. Should i go to wired connection.


----------



## rbautch

Wireless works fine. Try the troubleshooting steps starting here.Start with checking your router to make sure WEP is turned off.


----------



## Gunnyman

make sure wired works 1st 
speaking of wireless did you enter your SSID info?


----------



## drv80only

Well it turns out that the connection light was on but no connection. I unplugged it and plugged it back in ( the dwl-120) and the connection light did not come back on. There is no wep on the router or any other type of security when I tried. Can I connect direct to it through a USB cable? Other question it what is the best wired adapter to use that staples might carry. Thank you all for all of your help.


----------



## joeblow17

I wish I had I guess I had used it flawlessly so many times I didn't think I had to.


----------



## rbautch

drv80only said:


> Well it turns out that the connection light was on but no connection. I unplugged it and plugged it back in ( the dwl-120) and the connection light did not come back on. There is no wep on the router or any other type of security when I tried. Can I connect direct to it through a USB cable? Other question it what is the best wired adapter to use that staples might carry. Thank you all for all of your help.


Connection light on means it's connected to your network. If you can't telnet, its usually caused by WEP, wrong IP, or firewall.


----------



## drv80only

Cable not pluged in right. Now I have an activity light that is flashing with activity. Still having port 23 problems.


----------



## Gunnyman

netgear FA120 for wired wireless the belkin 5060 is solid


----------



## drv80only

Any ideas to fix port 23, I did mess up one time during the setup. I did not unmount the cd drive before I shut down the computer.


----------



## Gunnyman

that's is almost always 99.99% of the time a firewall issue.


----------



## rbautch

HR10-250 test. 
Beta1 worked, but didn't automatically recognize an HR10-250. 
Beta2 was a bust.
Beta3 was a bust.
Beta4 was a bust.
Beta5 is ready (attached)


----------



## mrjwade

Ok.. I've got a problem. I've installed zipper using an image from PTV. Everything looked good. I have tivo desktop on one pc and javahmo on another. My tivo sess both pc and is able to display the photo on both. It sees the music I've configured, including all the sud directories and mps file, BUT when I select a music file to play, nothing happens.. the play bar (elpase time) stays at the start.. no music.. What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## Gunnyman

not really a zipper question
try posting it in the HMO forum.


----------



## nathan909

I followed all the steps up to telnet'n the tivo. I just ordered a USB network adaptor, so I don't have one here... Can the zipper script run from the serial port?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Teraflop

My DIRECTIVO SIR S4080R came with a WD800 80gb Western Digital hard drive and I want to upgrade it with a 6Y200P0 200gb MAXTOR drive. I formatted it as FAT32 and Windows will see it as 186gb, but when I reboot the computer, it is detected as 137gb. I tried to disable the HD auto detect in CMOS like the Hinsdale instructions told me to, but it still reports it as 137gb. What do I have to do to get the drive reported correctly? On the boot screen, the drive is reported correctly as 6Y200P0, but after it in the string is the firmware version YAR41BW0 which is for the 6Y080L042100 which is an 80gb MAXTOR model. Maybe they use the same firmware for various capacity drives all the time, but it didn't seem correct to me. What is the fix for this problem? Thanx in advance for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## Gunnyman

ignore what windows says and just do the mfsrestore and report what IT says.


----------



## Gunnyman

nathan909 said:


> I followed all the steps up to telnet'n the tivo. I just ordered a USB network adaptor, so I don't have one here... Can the zipper script run from the serial port?
> 
> Thanks for your help


yes


----------



## drv80only

I have installed JavaHMO to move shows. But it says I need a (MAK) Media Access Key, any ideas. DVR80 Dtivo


----------



## Gunnyman

you cannot use JHMO or tivodesktop to move shows they are Stand alone Tivo only.
t this point if you want xtraction, which we can't talk about here, head to the "other site"


----------



## ksin291

Gunnyman said:


> you cannot use JHMO or tivodesktop to move shows they are Stand alone Tivo only.
> t this point if you want xtraction, which we can't talk about here, head to the "other site"


Not to sound like a complete newb, although I am, what's the other site?


----------



## Gunnyman

the one mentioned in the zipper directions where you downloaded the stuff for the tools disc


----------



## kennybain

Hi guys,

First, I wanted to say thanks for the help. I found a couple of things that may have caused that problem. First, I had mistakenly picked up a CD-RW disk! I suspect that may have been the problem. Regardless, I burned the Tools disk with a PC (rather than a Mac) and brought it home and it worked just as the instructions said it would. So... my TiVo hack is complete!

Thanks again...


----------



## drv80only

Gunnyman I have some questions for you. Can I email you, or IM. Talk of this not allowed on this chat. Zipper has worked perfect and will use on all of my Tivo's. Thanks for the great software.


----------



## jroehrig

:up: I used your instruction to place os 4.0 on my direct TIVO. It's alived and networked. Thanks for all of your hard work and the work of the other contributors and most of all thanks for sharing.

Regards

Joe


----------



## GusMan

Hey everyone,
Im going to be a new DirecTV sub once I get my DVR80's tomorrow. I have a new drive that I have already done most of the script and it is awesome! 

I guess my question is... does anyone foresee a problem with me doing these updates and swapping the drives out before I activate my D* account? I was hoping to do all this so that I would not have to go through the inital setup with the phone line. (Vonage user here..) If I have to anyway, I guess its not a problem as there are ways around that. Just wondering.

Thanks!
-Gus


----------



## tsunami

GusMan said:


> Hey everyone,
> Im going to be a new DirecTV sub once I get my DVR80's tomorrow. I have a new drive that I have already done most of the script and it is awesome!
> 
> I guess my question is... does anyone foresee a problem with me doing these updates and swapping the drives out before I activate my D* account? I was hoping to do all this so that I would not have to go through the inital setup with the phone line. (Vonage user here..) If I have to anyway, I guess its not a problem as there are ways around that. Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Gus


There are others that know much more about this than me, but, here is my 2 cents.
That should be fine. But, depending on where you got your image, it may show up as a hardware error. You have to do a clear and delete which takes over an hour. But I just recently was informed there is a file called 51killer.tcl in the /busybox directory that fixes that problem. Just boot up and run it from a the bash prompt.


----------



## bugs99

Can't remember if this topic is allowed or not but will the zipper decrypt old shows? If not, how? Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

nope and we can't discuss how here.


----------



## GusMan

tsunami said:


> That should be fine. But, depending on where you got your image, it may show up as a hardware error.


I followed the directions to a "T" and got my image via InstantCake. But I will be prepared to run 51killer if need be.

But let me ask this... which is the "preferred" method... 51killer or a clear and delete?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gunnyman

they both acomplish the same thing on an empty tivo.


----------



## Grentz

I have read through most of this thread, looks great, i am looking at upgrading my DSR708 (i have already done Hinsdale's guide and upgraded myself to a 200gb drive about 3 months ago)

Went perfectly, and i am a computer tech/system designer so i am quite familiar with pcs, just not necessarily linux programming hehehe

1)Anyhow, i am curious, can i just apply the zipper to this already upgraded drive? or do i need to start from scratch...

Also, if i upgrade the drive with the zipper, will the recorded shows, settings, etc. be saved?

2)Also, this will not mess up if directv adds new channels or removes channels (they have added a few and rearranged a few, and i dont want the channel logos to be all screwed up or something) right?

3)My final question is, via serial link (which i currently use PPP to do my calls with), i know i can setup the zipper, but can i also look at photos from other machines, etc., or do i need to get myself a adapter like the MA111?

If you could get back to me that would be great as i would like to start upgrading ASAP 

Thanks all!


----------



## GusMan

Thanks Gunnyman.

One more question... would I still have to do the initial setup with the phone line? 

I ask since I know there are known issues with Tivo and Vonage. That is, of course, if there is a way to do it over the network.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Gunnyman

nope no phone line needed


----------



## Grentz

Any tips on my questions?

I REALLY would like to start right now, and i need to know the answers before starting

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

Grentz said:


> I have read through most of this thread, looks great, i am looking at upgrading my DSR708 (i have already done Hinsdale's guide and upgraded myself to a 200gb drive about 3 months ago)
> 
> Went perfectly, and i am a computer tech/system designer so i am quite familiar with pcs, just not necessarily linux programming hehehe
> 
> 1)Anyhow, i am curious, can i just apply the zipper to this already upgraded drive? or do i need to start from scratch...
> 
> Also, if i upgrade the drive with the zipper, will the recorded shows, settings, etc. be saved?
> 
> 2)Also, this will not mess up if directv adds new channels or removes channels (they have added a few and rearranged a few, and i dont want the channel logos to be all screwed up or something) right?
> 
> 3)My final question is, via serial link (which i currently use PPP to do my calls with), i know i can setup the zipper, but can i also look at photos from other machines, etc., or do i need to get myself a adapter like the MA111?
> 
> If you could get back to me that would be great as i would like to start upgrading ASAP
> 
> Thanks all!


1) Yes re-imaging the drive is completely optional.
2) No effect on channels
3) you will need to NETWORK the tivo to get the added features.


----------



## rbautch

For all who get the Error #51, if you follow the directions exactly, the tweak.sh script will remove the error without manually running 51killer. You just have to ingnore the error when it first pops up. If it still persists, then go ahead and run 51killer, but I would suggest not doing a clear and delete everything.


----------



## bugs99

I recently applied the zipper to my HDVR2 which has a 160GB HD. When I replaced the original factory drive with this drive I didn't have the proper tool(s) to allow me to take advantage of the full 160GB so it is now only using 120GB.

What is the best way to re-image the drive so I can get the full 160GB? I do realize I will lose the shows already recorded but I'm looking for the easiest way to do it, something with the ease of use as the zipper.

P.S. I still have my original factory drive (with the zipper installed on it).


----------



## Gunnyman

bugs you will need to get yor own image and apply it with the zipper.
Your shows will be gone.
Sadly, there's no way to recover the disk space without starting from scratch.


----------



## toadleyb

Just wanted to post another success! I am totally new to Tivo Hacking. I found Zipper 2 days ago. I took the 40 GB out of my HDVR2 copied it to an 80GB using the Hinsdale guide. I then Zippered the new drive and all is working awesome.

I should be getting my FA120 from New Egg today, then I can start playing!

Thanks for making this process soooo easy!

Todd


----------



## tstout

kennybain said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First, I wanted to say thanks for the help. I found a couple of things that may have caused that problem. First, I had mistakenly picked up a CD-RW disk! I suspect that may have been the problem. Regardless, I burned the Tools disk with a PC (rather than a Mac) and brought it home and it worked just as the instructions said it would. So... my TiVo hack is complete!
> 
> Thanks again...


I don't think it was the CD-RW disk. I had no end of problems trying to use a finder-burnt cd but was able to fix it by reburning using Toast (IS9660 w/Joliet filenames) It looks like the OS X finder is doing something funky with the structure of the discs or filenames it's burning. The Toast-burnt cd worked fine first try.

The zipper script and associated hacks are pretty slick -- Thanks to all who contributed to them!


----------



## dougw

First I wanted to say that I Zippered my 2 units and everything worked beautifully  
Thanks for making such a great program!

I do have one question. I want my brother to also Zipper his units but he needs to use a wireless network for SD-DVR40 tivos. Is there any wireless USB 2 adapters that are recommended? Preferably an 80211.G. 

I did look up the Belkin 5060 but I believe it is USB 1 and also it seems to be discontinued.

Thanks,
Doug...


----------



## Gunnyman

wireless G won't happen unless you go with a wired adapter into a wireless G bridge
this is how mine are set up they work perfectly.


----------



## Grentz

what do you recommend for a wireless card?

And from your response i take it shows will not be deleted if i just apply the zipper?

Thanks again, your the best gunny!


----------



## sandpj

Gunnyman said:


> wireless G won't happen unless you go with a wired adapter into a wireless G bridge
> this is how mine are set up they work perfectly.


What transfer rate do you realize with the wireless G bridge? I get just under 2Mb/s transfer between two WUSB11 adapters which is normally not quite fast enough to watch immediately upon initiating transfer.


----------



## Gunnyman

I MRV a 1 hr show in just over 10 minutes.


----------



## Grentz

i really need help with an adapter...what wifi adapter should i get

all of you say go look on tivos site which has some versions and such...but common, most stores dont say the versions so where can i find one that works

please i need help

you seem to be skipping my posts gunny lol

SO when you do your zipper thing will i lose my recorded shows?


----------



## Gunnyman

Grentz said:


> i really need help with an adapter...what wifi adapter should i get
> 
> all of you say go look on tivos site which has some versions and such...but common, most stores dont say the versions so where can i find one that works
> 
> please i need help
> 
> you seem to be skipping my posts gunny lol
> 
> SO when you do your zipper thing will i lose my recorded shows?


On Tivo's support page there is a list of wireless adapters to use. Just avoid the wireless G ones that say for 7.2 only.
Zipper won't delete shows if you hack an in place 6.2 image.


----------



## Grentz

Gunnyman said:


> On Tivo's support page there is a list of wireless adapters to use. Just avoid the wireless G ones that say for 7.2 only.
> Zipper won't delete shows if you hack an in place 6.2 image.


OK I JUST SAID

everyone tells me to go to tivos site

I am having trouble though finding these adapters as they are ALL version specific (at least the ones i can actually find)

SO, most stores dont say the version, so can someone give me a link or something to a good one......

Seriously, i have spent tons of time looking, and the only ones that i can find with versions are from stores that charge way too much....

also, there are two columns, which one do i go by to see if its supported or not?


----------



## Gunnyman

ok tivo sells one that works in its store (or it used to anyhow)
Look wireless b technology is OLD.
You're gonna have trouble.
I have no magic 8 ball telling me what stuff is for sale where. Print teh list and go shopping. Try Ebay 1st.


----------



## sandpj

The Linksys WUSB11 is a popular 802.11b adapter. The best option is to buy a version 2.6 or 2.8 off of ebay for about $20 plus shipping.


----------



## mercurial

Or Froogle or PricewWatch.com...


----------



## Grentz

ok, i was curious if you had store or something

I know how to buy technology, i just have had a hard time finding OLD versions for B

B is common place, i can get B stuff anywhere, just not the old versions of b hardware.....


its stupid that i have to pay 50$ for an older version of something i can get for 20$...(thats the case with the WUSB11)

I have looked on ebay and other places and whenever its v2.8 its really expensive...very stupid


----------



## Grentz

sandpj said:


> The Linksys WUSB11 is a popular 802.11b adapter. The best option is to buy a version 2.6 or 2.8 off of ebay for about $20 plus shipping.


all that is on there now are some for like 50$


----------



## Gunnyman

http://froogle.google.com/froogle_c...78&btnG=Search+Froogle&lmode=&addr=&scoring=p
that one works 
28 bucks


----------



## Grentz

i think i am going to just get this

http://www.mobileplanet.com/us/product.asp?code=106272&sbadd=106272

seems like it should work correct?

it has a thumbs down on tivos site for the first column but not the second so i should be good correct?

edit: sorry, didnt see your post as you posted as i was typing this, does this dwl 122 work? i will fall back on the belkin if i have to


----------



## Gunnyman

yeah


----------



## Grentz

ok, thank you for your help, now i just have to wait for the adapter 

So you are sure that belkin is the right version? i just checked and mobile plant shipping prices stink  

can i hack it and still use the tivo regularly while waiting for the adapter?


----------



## Gunnyman

I wasn't aware the belkin had different version issues.
the BEST way to make sure you get one that works with tivo is to ORDER it from Tivo.
and yes you can use the tivo before you finish the setup


----------



## Grentz

ok, so just wait on the enhancements till i get the wifi card, sounds good, thank you for your help, i might just order the one from mobile planet and be done with it


----------



## bengalfreak

bugs99 said:


> I recently applied the zipper to my HDVR2 which has a 160GB HD. When I replaced the original factory drive with this drive I didn't have the proper tool(s) to allow me to take advantage of the full 160GB so it is now only using 120GB.
> 
> What is the best way to re-image the drive so I can get the full 160GB? I do realize I will lose the shows already recorded but I'm looking for the easiest way to do it, something with the ease of use as the zipper.
> 
> P.S. I still have my original factory drive (with the zipper installed on it).


If you have more than one DTivo, simply MRV the shows to the other unit, rezipper/upgrade the drive, then MRV them back.


----------



## Grentz

at what point in the zipper can you test usb network items (like the wifi cards)

i found one to test that is not really a brand and not listed anywhere


----------



## Gunnyman

the USB 2.0 drivers get installed during the network portion of the install. Not sure how to answer your question. But it is best to not try adapters until after that is completed.


----------



## Grentz

so if i install with no adapters on the thing, use serial to run the bash to run enhancements and such, then try different adapters after that till one works it should be fine?


----------



## Gunnyman

yessir
the reason I say that is, some adapters will work pre USb driver install but won't work after. The Microsoft Wireless B is a good example of this.


----------



## Grentz

ok, i guess i will try than

as long as my tivo will work with the zipper installed and no network card for awhile, i should be good to go

sorry for being kinda stern before, wierd day, frustrated, and then found out i have to find a new adapter somewhere so i probably cant do this this weekend kinda got me down


----------



## Grentz

WOW, i just found that my laptop from work as a MN510 adpater, but from what you are saying, it does not work?

is there anyway to make it not install the 2.0drivers then?


----------



## sandpj

I have purchased six WUSB11 from Ebay for $24-$32 after shipping. I agree it seems like a lot for "old" technology. 
I actually have over-bought since I may end up dropping wire to a couple of DTivo locations that have large drives.


----------



## Grentz

is there anyway to get the mn510 working, i have searched the forums and see nothing on it

that would be unbelievable as i could get it working this weekend or even tomorrow

o yay, it doesnt work  

just my luck right now


----------



## bugs99

Gunnyman said:


> bugs you will need to get yor own image and apply it with the zipper.
> Your shows will be gone.
> Sadly, there's no way to recover the disk space without starting from scratch.


Thanks for the response.
One thing I don't understand, why do I need my own image? My HDRV2 had 6.2 and I didn't replace it when I applied the zipper.

If I understand this correctly, the zipper does not install a new image (unless I copy an image to the tools cd and name it 000001) but it installs a new hacked kernel, right?


----------



## rbautch

Right. A new image is not entirely necessary, but is a great insurance policy if something goes wrong. I've had to re-image my tivos countless times because I royally screwed it beyond recognition. I'm probably a little harder on Tivo's than the average user, but you get the idea...


----------



## Gunnyman

you asked about getting all of your drive space used correct?
The ONLY way to get the drive space to the whole drive, is to re-image.
Your MFS has already been expanded and cannot be expanded again.


----------



## bugs99

bengalfreak said:


> If you have more than one DTivo, simply MRV the shows to the other unit, rezipper/upgrade the drive, then MRV them back.


I have a Sony T60 (no hacks), HDVR2 (zipper), and R15. Can I MRV between the T60 and HDRV2? Basically S1 to S2. Would I need a TivoWeb for the T60?


----------



## bugs99

Gunnyman said:


> you asked about getting all of your drive space used correct?
> The ONLY way to get the drive space to the whole drive, is to re-image.
> Your MFS has already been expanded and cannot be expanded again.


Thanks again but I'm still unclear as to how to upgrade the HDVR2 so I can take advantage of the full 160GB.

Will this work?
1- install old HDVR2 HD (6.2 image w/zipper) inside my PC
2- install new HDVR2 HD (160GB w/zipper) inside my PC
3- startup with LBA48 Boot CD from PTVupgrade 
4- backup original HD using MFSTools to PC
5- restore original image to new HD using MFSTools

Thanks in advance


----------



## starbiker99

First off let me say this is a great site. My ?? is I hacked one of my Tivo's last night and it went SUPER!!! HMO is cool the mrs actually thouhgt so too TWP is great also but I have 2 more to do and haven't yet ran the ethernet cables to the locations yet. How will they see this Tivo when I hook them up? Have I missed something? I named it "Basement" but dont see that anywhere in the Tivo. Thanks again all!!!


----------



## tsunami

starbiker99 said:


> First off let me say this is a great site. My ?? is I hacked one of my Tivo's last night and it went SUPER!!! HMO is cool the mrs actually thouhgt so too TWP is great also but I have 2 more to do and haven't yet ran the ethernet cables to the locations yet. How will they see this Tivo when I hook them up? Have I missed something? I named it "Basement" but dont see that anywhere in the Tivo. Thanks again all!!!


As soon as you plugged your second hacked TiVo into your network it will show after the last show on Now Playing, or after Suggestions if you have them. Then you click on the name of the other TiVo and you can browse it and start watching stuff.


----------



## starbiker99

I was hoping it would be that easy. I had a heck of a time getting my tivo to see my music and pictures. ( firewall issue)

Thanks again


----------



## austin61

Grentz said:


> what do you recommend for a wireless card?
> 
> And from your response i take it shows will not be deleted if i just apply the zipper?
> 
> Thanks again, your the best gunny!


If at all possible, go with a wired connection. All you'd need is a Netgear FA120 for each Tivo (list price $30, can be found easily for less online) and of course the harder part a LAN cable between the units. If that's not possible I'd still get the Netgear FA120 and go the wireless G bridge route. Gunnyman is transferring an hour long show in 10 minutes. That's about what I get on my wired setup. I tried the wireless b option and it was just to slow for me. Often not even real time


----------



## alert5

I did a stock Samsung 6.2, SIR-S4040R first. Used InstantCake image to hack and enhance with a new 250GB HD. Connected by ethernet cable to my router and all is well with this box. The primary motive for doing this machine was to allow batch "Save-to-VCR" to a standalone DVD recorder with internal hard drive. This will be a real time saver when recording entire series to DVD.

Next box is a stock Hughes HDVR2. I have a new 250GB HD in hand and hardware specific InstantCake ISO is downloading as we speak. I'll make up another Tools CD specific to this hardware. This box will also be connected directly to my router. MRV nirvana! The wife was actually happy to hear about this capability, but as usual thinks this is all just a wacky guy thing.

Question 1: After these machines have been running a while and appear stable, is there any reason not to "Zipper" the 40GB original 6.2 drives that came out of them? My thinking is, if one of the new hard drives should fail, I'd be able to get the machine back up and running with all the bells and whistles provided by Zipper by just swapping the old drive back in. Reverting to the original capability would be such a letdown.

Question 2: Rbautch I'm a bit confused by your reference to the HR10-250 on your enhancement thread. I have an HR10-250 in hand awaiting delivery of a Samsung DLP. Is there a way to get this into the mix? Do I need to hack the HR10-250 to 3.1.5f (?) to allow networking and then use your enhancement script on it? Or is there nothing to be done with the this HD-Tivo box to allow two-way sharing of at least SD recordings with the DirecTiVos?


----------



## solsurfer

austin61 said:


> If that's not possible I'd still get the Netgear FA120 and go the wireless G bridge route. Gunnyman is transferring an hour long show in 10 minutes.


Do you mean he's getting that transfer rate with the wireless?


----------



## austin61

solsurfer said:


> Do you mean he's getting that transfer rate with the wireless?


Apparently, here are his comments about it from earlier in this thread:

Post 1431: wireless G won't happen unless you go with a wired adapter into a wireless G bridge this is how mine are set up they work perfectly.

Post 1434: I MRV a 1 hr show in just over 10 minutes.


----------



## bengalfreak

bugs99 said:


> I have a Sony T60 (no hacks), HDVR2 (zipper), and R15. Can I MRV between the T60 and HDRV2? Basically S1 to S2. Would I need a TivoWeb for the T60?


Series 1's are not capable of MRV, sorry.


----------



## bengalfreak

alert5 said:


> Question 1: After these machines have been running a while and appear stable, is there any reason not to "Zipper" the 40GB original 6.2 drives that came out of them? My thinking is, if one of the new hard drives should fail, I'd be able to get the machine back up and running with all the bells and whistles provided by Zipper by just swapping the old drive back in. Reverting to the original capability would be such a letdown.


Alot of hackers advocate keeping our original drive in a safe place untouched. I'm not one of these. As long as you have you an unhacked image (in your case the instant cake image) you're good to go. Just realize that if zipper ever fails for some reason, it will probably take the better part of a day to get your DTivo going again.


----------



## Gunnyman

bugs99 said:


> Thanks again but I'm still unclear as to how to upgrade the HDVR2 so I can take advantage of the full 160GB.
> 
> Will this work?
> 1- install old HDVR2 HD (6.2 image w/zipper) inside my PC
> 2- install new HDVR2 HD (160GB w/zipper) inside my PC
> 3- startup with LBA48 Boot CD from PTVupgrade
> 4- backup original HD using MFSTools to PC
> 5- restore original image to new HD using MFSTools
> 
> Thanks in advance


if the drive in step 1 is the original factory drive, then yes that will all work fine.
I read or misread, that you already HAD a 160 gig set up at 137 gigs. If THAT is teh case, you can'r expand THAT drive to a full 160 gigs without starting from scratch.


----------



## Gunnyman

For those asking about my netwok setup.
My wireless G Bridged setup is nearly identical in speed from when I was straight wired. There is aparrantly a lot of overhead in tivo-tivo xfers.


----------



## Gunnyman

alert5 said:


> I did a stock Samsung 6.2, SIR-S4040R first. Used InstantCake image to hack and enhance with a new 250GB HD. Connected by ethernet cable to my router and all is well with this box. The primary motive for doing this machine was to allow batch "Save-to-VCR" to a standalone DVD recorder with internal hard drive. This will be a real time saver when recording entire series to DVD.
> 
> Next box is a stock Hughes HDVR2. I have a new 250GB HD in hand and hardware specific InstantCake ISO is downloading as we speak. I'll make up another Tools CD specific to this hardware. This box will also be connected directly to my router. MRV nirvana! The wife was actually happy to hear about this capability, but as usual thinks this is all just a wacky guy thing.
> 
> Question 1: After these machines have been running a while and appear stable, is there any reason not to "Zipper" the 40GB original 6.2 drives that came out of them? My thinking is, if one of the new hard drives should fail, I'd be able to get the machine back up and running with all the bells and whistles provided by Zipper by just swapping the old drive back in. Reverting to the original capability would be such a letdown.
> 
> Question 2: Rbautch I'm a bit confused by your reference to the HR10-250 on your enhancement thread. I have an HR10-250 in hand awaiting delivery of a Samsung DLP. Is there a way to get this into the mix? Do I need to hack the HR10-250 to 3.1.5f (?) to allow networking and then use your enhancement script on it? Or is there nothing to be done with the this HD-Tivo box to allow two-way sharing of at least SD recordings with the DirecTiVos?


as for question 1) It's best to leave the factory drive in a drawer unaltered just for peace of mind
2) The enhance script won't allow mrv on an HD Tivo because the code to do so is non existant in the HD Tivo software. You can set it up for tivoweb amd that thing we can't discuss here however.


----------



## alert5

Thanks for the explanation Gunnyman. I guess the WEB thing would be pretty nice for the HD. I personally have no interest in that taboo subject, although I think it a bit silly. After all isn't real time transfer to other media the same thing?

I'll follow your advice and store the originals with the CDs.

Wonderful job by you guys. I'm very grateful for all your hard work.


----------



## DrJohn2005

Do you guys have a mIRC room or some other kind of live chat room if so where would it be? If not i would be happy to set it up for us. Just let me know...


----------



## sgs55

Just an update -- iI was having problems with the tweak script skipping steps when run on a Win98 machine. I tried the XP instructions, but couldn't get them to work on the Win98 manchine. 

No worries, I followed rbautch's advise and ran telnet from an XP (following the SP2 instructions) and it worked like a charm. Thanks again.

One last question. I'm getting transfer rates of 5-7 Mb/s in one direction and 8-10 Mb/s in the other. Both are significantly faster than real time (1 hour show in less than 20 minutes in the "slower" direction) so its not a problem. I'm just curious whether anyone knows why two Tivos both with Belkin 7230 routers set as APs would consistently give different transfer rates depending on the direction of the transfer.

Thanks again rbautch and Gunny!!!


----------



## DLiquid

A couple of questions:

1) Last night when activating my new TiVo, the CSR asked if it would be connected to a phone line. I said, "Um, I think so." I am about to Zipper this thing. Does it matter that I answered yes to this question?

2) I don't yet have the Linksys BEFSR41 router I'll be using on my network. Can I still run the Zipper and rbautch's script? I would set up the DNS and gateway addresses to my (future) router's IP address, but during the install process the TiVo would not be connected to a router and would have no internet access.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

DrJohn2005 said:


> Do you guys have a mIRC room or some other kind of live chat room if so where would it be? If not i would be happy to set it up for us. Just let me know...


hmm intersting idea
I can create an AIM chatroom I suppose
unless you wanna set up IRC with a bot of some sort


----------



## DLiquid

Should I use the Version 2.5 October 28, 2005 of tweak.sh that comes in tools_disk.zip, or should I use the Version 2.7 November 20, 2005 from the "Enhance Your Hacked Tivo With This Script" thread?


----------



## Gunnyman

2.7. I thought russ was keeping the site current. Hmmm


----------



## pink_panther

I just installed the zipper, went to hook up my network adaptor to my directv tivo and wasn't getting a signal. Apparanently I can't use wireless G on 6.2 tivos or something? It's a WG111 Netgear adaptor. I don't know what else to do. I can't do the wired approach because I don't have any extra spending money. I have two computers in my room for now, could I hook the tivo up to one computer, then connect the computer to my network? Someone please help me out here.
Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> 2.7. I thought russ was keeping the site current. Hmmm


I have deliberately kept an older version of the enhancement script on the Zipper tools disk to make it simple for new users. Most users won't notice the difference between the two. The version of the script in the Enhancement thread downloads the main scripts on the fly so network settings better be correct, and you need to have a high-speed internet connection. If one more variable is taken out of the equation for newbies, then that's a good thing.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> 2.7. I thought russ was keeping the site current. Hmmm


If you decide to use 2.7, then first delete the rbautch-files.tgz archive in the /hacks directory.


----------



## pink_panther

I just installed the zipper, went to hook up my network adaptor to my directv tivo and wasn't getting a signal. Apparanently I can't use wireless G on 6.2 tivos or something? It's a WG111 Netgear adaptor. I don't know what else to do. I can't do the wired approach because I don't have any extra spending money. I have two computers in my room for now, could I hook the tivo up to one computer, then connect the computer to my network? Someone please help me out here.
Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

there is a list of compatible adapters on tivo's website in the support section. Or scan this thread for what others are using.


----------



## rbautch

pink_panther said:


> I just installed the zipper, went to hook up my network adaptor to my directv tivo and wasn't getting a signal. Apparanently I can't use wireless G on 6.2 tivos or something? It's a WG111 Netgear adaptor. I don't know what else to do. I can't do the wired approach because I don't have any extra spending money. I have two computers in my room for now, could I hook the tivo up to one computer, then connect the computer to my network? Someone please help me out here.
> Thanks


Seach this thread for "wireless adapter".


----------



## pink_panther

so from what I'm seeing, I'm gonna have to spend money I don't have for a wireless b adaptor or some wired adpator. I didn't see any other alternatives...


----------



## Gunnyman

you don't HAVE to hack your tivo's either. Sometimes a hobby requires some investment.


----------



## DLiquid

rbautch said:


> I have deliberately kept an older version of the enhancement script on the Zipper tools disk to make it simple for new users.


I guess I will stick with 2.5 then. Based on the change notes, I thought there was a possibility 2.6 and 2.7 fixed some stuff.


----------



## pink_panther

is there away to add the enhancements before pulling the harddrive from the PC. I'm not sure if theres any point to that, there really wouldn't be if all the programs required the network... I don't know, I guess it's time to scrap some money togather and get a workable b adaptor. what's a good choice?


----------



## Gunnyman

it's on the HD, but the script requires that it be run in a running tivo. You can always build a serial cable and install it that way.
As for a good choice, like I said in an earlier post, check tivo.com for the list of compatible devices.


----------



## rbautch

Or see post #1487.


----------



## dnemec123

Rbautch,
For some reason, joe did not install. When I type "author" (without the quotes of course), it complains that joe is not found. The .profile is correct, but the application did not install.

Is there a way to manually install joe?

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## CopyCat

I've been working on getting all of this working for me and your help has been great as is The Zipper, but now I'm stuck again, this time with a TivoWeb error when trying to merge 2 programs.
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_merge3ns '/' ''
can't read "splist": no such variable
while executing
"mergerecordings $splist "
(procedure "::action_merge3ns" line 22)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

This happens when I click on 2 programs to merge into 1

I searched and found this :
tivocommunity_com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p = 3143165&highlight=action_merge#post3143165

but no fix was there or trail to a fix.

Any ideas where to start ?


----------



## rbautch

> Rbautch,
> For some reason, joe did not install. When I type "author" (without the quotes of course), it complains that joe is not found. The .profile is correct, but the application did not install.
> 
> Is there a way to manually install joe?
> 
> Thanks!
> Dale


Find the joe archive in /enhancements and untar it. Leave the joe binary in enhancements, and copy the .joerc file to the root directory. Or, try uninstalling/reinstalling the script.


----------



## rbautch

> I've been working on getting all of this working for me and your help has been great as is The Zipper, but now I'm stuck again, this time with a TivoWeb error when trying to merge 2 programs.
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_merge3ns '/' ''
> can't read "splist": no such variable
> while executing
> "mergerecordings $splist "
> (procedure "::action_merge3ns" line 22)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> This happens when I click on 2 programs to merge into 1
> 
> I searched this site and some others and did not get a hit, any ideas where I went wrong ?


Try restarting Tivowebplus with "twprs" at bash. If still no luck, then post in the TWP-merge thread.


----------



## CopyCat

rbautch said:


> Try restarting Tivowebplus with "twprs" at bash. If still no luck, then post in the TWP-merge thread.


Super answer, worked like a charm.

Any idea what might have caused it or just something to file away for the next time ?

Thanks for The Zipper and all your support.


----------



## DrJohn2005

Gunnyman said:


> hmm intersting idea
> I can create an AIM chatroom I suppose
> unless you wanna set up IRC with a bot of some sort


I can do a mIRC chat with a bot on a ultra private server with no problem at all. All I need is a yes or no answer???

Oh yea what would you wanna call the room?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
call it tivo_zipper


----------



## bengalfreak

pink_panther said:


> I just installed the zipper, went to hook up my network adaptor to my directv tivo and wasn't getting a signal. Apparanently I can't use wireless G on 6.2 tivos or something? It's a WG111 Netgear adaptor. I don't know what else to do. I can't do the wired approach because I don't have any extra spending money. I have two computers in my room for now, could I hook the tivo up to one computer, then connect the computer to my network? Someone please help me out here.
> Thanks


Don't bother to read any of this thread or do any kind of a search. Gunnyman helpeth he who helpeth himself.


----------



## mpost43062

I performed the zipper on my tivo and said yes to all enhacements. I am able to get music and photos to play on my tivo from my computer, but I am unable to use tivowebplus (open browser and put in IP address). I tried to restart it by typing twprs (as suggested in this thread) and it says that the /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: no such file or directory.

I am able to connect via telnet.

This is a wireless connection using the FA120 and the linksys game adapter.

Any suggestions on determining how to get this to work?

Mark


----------



## pink_panther

alright I'll work on making a serial cable after I find a tutorial somewhere. Thanks for the help, my adaptor is only useable with standalone tivos version 7.x so I guess serial is my only possible free option...


----------



## rbautch

mpost43062 said:


> I performed the zipper on my tivo and said yes to all enhacements. I am able to get music and photos to play on my tivo from my computer, but I am unable to use tivowebplus (open browser and put in IP address). I tried to restart it by typing twprs (as suggested in this thread) and it says that the /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: no such file or directory.
> 
> I am able to connect via telnet.
> 
> This is a wireless connection using the FA120 and the linksys game adapter.
> 
> Any suggestions on determining how to get this to work?
> 
> Mark


 If you answered yes to the tivowebplus install, then tivoweb should be in /var/hack/tivowebplus. Navigate to that directory to see if anything is there. If not, you can either re-run the script, or manually copy the tivowebplus archive to that directory.


----------



## Gunnyman

drjohn I got your PM but you apparantly have PM's turned off or something.


----------



## mpost43062

ok I tried to go to /var/hack and it says hack: no such file or directory 

Sorry to be a pain on this...can't seem to figure it out


----------



## Gunnyman

re run the enhance script portion and make sure you follow the directions for XP SP2 if that's what you are using.


----------



## mpost43062

Can I rerun the enhancements from telnet?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes


----------



## mpost43062

sorry gunny .....just realized how stupid my last question was.....duh

I am rerunning the enhancements.


----------



## Gunnyman

no problemmo.


----------



## mpost43062

Thanks for all you patience with me.....everything seems to be in place now.


----------



## Gunnyman

Good!


----------



## alert5

Gunnyman just a quick follow up to all the fun I'm having with this thing of beauty.

An earlier thread expressed concern about DHCP IP assignments not matching the IP you set with Zipper!. On my first machine, I went to the router DHCP table and noticed that xxx.xxx.xxx.103 was set, when I had told it to use xxx.xxx.xxx.109. Well the fact is I could telnet to 109 but not 103, so it would seem this is a non-problem.

Also, I used a Linksys 200M and it worked fine. Must have been one of the v1 models. I still intend to buy the Netgear dongles anyway. The Linksys is just very flimsy.

I know I'm pushing it now, but is there a dummies list of valid telnet commands somewhere? Never been there or done that telnet thing.

This is really a spirit booster. Words are inadequate for the great service you and your partner have provided to the hacking challenged among us.


----------



## Gunnyman

alert5
go google for a bash primer.
telnet is just the connection between you and your tivo.


----------



## jrisberg

Just wanted to chime in with the ups and downs of my mostly successful first efforts of Tivohacking thanks to the Glorious Zipper. In the space of about an hour I was able to remove my HDVR2's stock drive (running 6.2) and hit it with the Zipper's goodness.

I'd paid attention and made sure to order a supported wireless adapter from Amazon -- a Linksys WUSB11 that was $35 with $25 rebate! Initially it didn't seem to have any link light, but I swapped it to the other USB port, rebooted, and it blinked happily. Others seem to have had similar results.

Unfortunately I couldn't see the tivo from my PC at first, but after a half hour of fiddling I realized it was my fault. I'd chosen an IP of 192.168.1.1 for the Tivo, but my router was configured as 192.168.0.1. I'd assumed they shared the same subnet and would see each other, but they did not. Since I'd already reinstalled the drive at this point I just reconfigured my router with a 192.168.1.2 address and I was in business. Telnet, ftp, and tivoweb all worked like a charm.

I'm now struggling with NCID, which would really be the Killer App for The Wife (I'm thinking you've all heard this before). I seem to be blessed with one of the DTivos that just can't speak CallerID -- at least not in a way that NCIDD can be made to understand. I can throw goofy messages onto the screen with out2osd all day long, but ncidd can't seem to find any callerid signals.

I realize this isn't the forum for that can of worms, but I still read through the thousands of posts here hoping someone else had successfully gotten NCIDD happy on a hacked HDVR2. If anyone has any pointers I'd appreciate it.

Thanks again to the ZipperCreators. It's very appreciated.

Joel Risberg


----------



## GusMan

Here is another success story... Got my 2 DVR80's going last night. Zippered them right out of the box. Worked great and I am very thankful for all those who made this possible!!!!!!

I do have one question... When running the tweak script, no matter what I choose it goes through the automated install. It also looks like it bypasses several items. I have uninstalled it and reinstalled it but no matter what I choose, it still goes through the automated install. Any ideas?

Thanks again for everything!!
- Gus


----------



## Gunnyman

did you follow the XP service pack 2 directions?


----------



## rbautch

jrisberg said:


> I'm now struggling with NCID, which would really be the Killer App for The Wife (I'm thinking you've all heard this before). I seem to be blessed with one of the DTivos that just can't speak CallerID -- at least not in a way that NCIDD can be made to understand. I can throw goofy messages onto the screen with out2osd all day long, but ncidd can't seem to find any callerid signals.


Try this and this.


----------



## Juise

Ok I'm a complete newb to the TiVo world.

Here is what I have:
R54040 TiVo Series 2 REV.4 DVR 40 Hour
Linksys WUSB11

What I want to be able to do:
1) Easily make DRM FREE (if possible) DVD's of content I record on my TiVo.
2) Get a USB to Ethernet adapter that will work with my TiVo.
3) Try out some of the other TiVo hacking goodness out there.
4) Maybe upgrade the HD at a later date.

What I know:
I am far from new to hacking my electronic toys. I've modded all of my current gen consoles myself.

I know and use *nix so that aspect of hacking the TiVo wont be a problem either.

So WTF am I doing here asking questions? I've spent the last 45 minutes going through FAQ's and sites and I havent come across a complete TiVo newb guide yet. But my basic questions are can I just get the "zipper" image and go, or does my specific TiVo setup require me to go another route. Also once my TiVo is all nice and hacked, how/what do I need to setup to start transfering content to DVD?

Please don't burn me to bad.


----------



## Gunnyman

the zipper is for directv integrated tivo only.


----------



## GusMan

Gunnyman said:


> did you follow the XP service pack 2 directions?


To be honest, no. I didnt because it worked fine the first time I ran the hack and also, I am not running XP. (Made an assumption... prob. my first mistake, right?)

But following the directions did the trick. Thank you very much once again!!


----------



## towndrunk

It's been a while since I was into altering my RCA DVR40 since a year and a half ago when I first hacked it with the old Sleeper script. I've since moved across the country and when I plugged it in it no longer worked like before. So after getting fed up with the Sleeper not getting me back to where I was before, I started my attempt at using "The Zipper".

I've followed all the directions, however I can't get my new 120G drive to work correctly. I purchased the Instacake and PTV Boot disk as requested in the directions. If I follow the directions the drive comes up when placed in the Tivo with two problems. One is that I can't access the Tivo in any way. I've tried direct connection to my router, a crossover to a laptop, and through my wireless Ethernet Bridge. I know the Netgear FA120 works since I'm using it right now on my laptop.

The other problem is that here in my area they have two different dishes on the roof. One for locals, and the other for everything else. I went into the satellite config on the Tivo and it sees the secondary satellite, however I don't get any local channels to come in. They just aren't on the guide.

I tried using an image that I extracted from my working Tivo by placing it on the Tools disk as stated in the directions. That had no change on the outcome. I've been working on this for the last weekwhen I've had time and I'm just starting to reach my breaking point. I wanted to get any input that anyone may have as to something that I missed to did wrong. I'm sure it's just something I've done. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman

Ok Item 1. Do you get link and power lights on the FA120?
2) Locals take 24 hrs or so to come in you can call dtv and get them back on your own by entering 711 when the prompt asks if you have a 3 digit extension on your screen.


----------



## towndrunk

Yes, in every case I was able to see a power and Link/Act light on my adapter. I did a sweep with Solarwinds of the network to make sure that I didn't type in the address wrong and nothing came up. I then went through the process again making sure that I typed in the IP Address that I wanted and still had the same issue. When trying to ping the given address via a straight connection to my router, through my wireless ethernet bridge, and by connectin a crossover cable directly to the Tivo.

The only thing that I didn't do was reboot once after the first boot, then do an erase everything on the Tivo after that, as directed by the Instacake disk. I'm in the process of doing that now, however I feel as though this won't make a difference in the IP configuration.

Thanks about the info relating to the locals. I did let my Tivo set overnight and the locals are now available on my guide. I'll check back after my next attempt at completing the hack. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DLiquid

Another success story here. I plan to Zipper three TiVos, and one was completed last night. I'll have the other two done tonight, so I can try MRV. SWEET! The whole process was a breeze, thanks rbautch and Gunnyman. :up: 

I wasn't 100% sure about all of the answers I gave during the script. I'm going to review the telnet transcript today and do some searching to see what I really want to answer. So my question is, if I decide I want to change some things, should I just uninstall and reinstall the script?


----------



## towndrunk

My network connection still wasn't working so I read through this thread and saw that some have changed to the alternate USB port and rebooted with success. I tried this as well and was able to telnet to the Tivo.

Since there has apparently been a lot of new information added since the last time I used the Sleeper method, are there any guides or information as to what I can do with these new hacks or how I can access them? I'm sure I just need to start reading now is all. Thanks for your help once again.


----------



## alert5

Yes.

I just did an uninstall and re-install. I had to do it because I did not follow the instructions originally about using "dos2unix" on the tweak script and TivoWebPlus and the "joe" editor did not install. All is working now.

Even got the merge unit up for batch "Save-to-VCR". This is so great.


----------



## rbautch

DLiquid said:


> Another success story here. I plan to Zipper three TiVos, and one was completed last night. I'll have the other two done tonight, so I can try MRV. SWEET! The whole process was a breeze, thanks rbautch and Gunnyman. :up:
> 
> I wasn't 100% sure about all of the answers I gave during the script. I'm going to review the telnet transcript today and do some searching to see what I really want to answer. So my question is, if I decide I want to change some things, should I just uninstall and reinstall the script?


Yes.


----------



## gggonzalez

Ok, I just purchased a 160gb drive to upgrate my 40gb Hughes SD-DVR40. It is currently running version 6.2x. From what I have read, 6.2 already uses the lba48 kernel. Cool. All I need to do, then, is to copy/expand the 40gb drive to the 160gb drive using the ole Weeknees instructions or whatever(having booted up with an LBA48 aware CD), and then applying the Zipper to it, correct? 

Oh yeah, I've built a few Gentoo Linux distro's, so I am "decent" at Linux.


----------



## Gunnyman

correct-o-mundo!


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch, any idea when you will have a chance to work on the next version of your script for HD Tivos? I love having Caller ID and am tempted to install beta5 on my upgraded HD Tivo, but will wait if you think it will be soon. Thanks again.


----------



## toadleyb

I am in a quandry. I can't talk about Zipper at the other forum and there are certain things we can't talk about here. My question has to do with Zipper and one of the topics we can't discuss here. Can I PM someone?

I guess this is the main reason the other forum doesn't like programs like Zipper cause they don't want to hold people's hands like me!

I have been reading and reading at the other forum for 3 days and can't figure out the answer to my question.

Thanks

Todd


----------



## Gunnyman

the zipper has nothing to do with extraction if that's what you are hinting around at. You can just ask your extract question at ddb without mentioning zipper.


----------



## toadleyb

Well actually what I am trying to do is unscramble previously recorded shows and was not sure at what point to start. Do I need to run killhdinitrd, do I just start with monte? I am still reading up on these things and am starting to get a grasp of it. I was just not sure how much of this was already accomplished by the Zipper.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

you definitely can't talk about that here 
but look at ddb for info on monte 
you tivo is already had killhdinitrd applied to it.


----------



## towndrunk

So if I've just set up my Tivo with the Zipper I won't be able to pull my recorded shows off of the Tivo to my computer? I'm gradually starting to learn what it is that I put on my Tivo since I used other methods before. Thanks putting this outthere. 

And just so I don't get in any trouble, what are these topics that we aren't supposed to talk about here?


----------



## toadleyb

Thanks Gunnyman, I will keep reading about monte! Thanks again for the great Zipper.


----------



## Diana Collins

towndrunk said:


> ...And just so I don't get in any trouble, what are these topics that we aren't supposed to talk about here?


See: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=219548


----------



## towndrunk

That posting is a little vague. It doesn't really say what the .tivo file conversion is. Just proves that I have a lot of reading to do. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Belboz

I read about 8 or so pages of this thread, and didn't see this question, or it wasn't answered.

Does this work with a Series 1 DTiVo? I have one of the original Philips models.


----------



## Gunnyman

no


----------



## lew

towndrunk said:


> So if I've just set up my Tivo with the Zipper I won't be able to pull my recorded shows off of the Tivo to my computer? I'm gradually starting to learn what it is that I put on my Tivo since I used other methods before. Thanks putting this outthere.
> 
> And just so I don't get in any trouble, what are these topics that we aren't supposed to talk about here?


The topic heading for the this subforum says:



> NOTE...No talk of any type of service theft or video extraction is allowed.


I don't think I'd split hairs and talk about audio extraction either.


----------



## matrix165

first of all thanks for your efforts. 

i first tried to research my questions with the search key, but apparently it doesnt like me.  . because i cant believe, i am the first to ask these questions. 

i assume that zipper turns off, encryption?

if you run zipper on your existing tivo drive,(i know i should use a backup with all of your existing recordings, does it erase or make them unuseable?


----------



## Gunnyman

matrix
Your shows will be fine 
edit: never got megga dittos before  Thanks!


----------



## nathan909

What is the newest version of tivoweb for my DTiVo?

I'm asking because im trying to use xbox tivox1.3 but in the notes said it requires tivoweb 1.9.4 and the zipper installed 1.2.1 

This is what im trying to do:

jonsthoughtsoneverything,com/2005/08/03/tivo-xbox-media-center-pluging-updated


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> rbautch, any idea when you will have a chance to work on the next version of your script for HD Tivos? I love having Caller ID and am tempted to install beta5 on my upgraded HD Tivo, but will wait if you think it will be soon. Thanks again.


Beta 5 will work fine, and you can run the enhancement script to get caller ID. I'm working on the tivoapp patches to permanently enable 30-sec skip, disable encryption, enable backdoors, and enable menu sort. That part won't be ready for a few more days.


----------



## adoubler

Hello, this is my first post, so I hope it isin't to stupid. I've been trying to reinstall zipper as my tivowebplus directory is missing. Anyway when I try to run sh tweak.sh at bash I get enhancements directory detected run uninstall. When I run sh tweak_uninstall.sh I get no such file or directory. I have everything working but tivowebplus. I would appreciate any help very much. Buy the way my hacks are on a 708. We use it everyday so I have been afraid of loosing my programing. I should be getting a 704 any day that I will be able to play with to my hearts content without the fear of screwing it up! Who knows maybe someday I will be able to post help for someone. Rick


----------



## Runch Machine

I think I wait a few days till you get the patches done. 30 second skip is a must have and it will be nice that it doesn't go away. 

Have you made any changes to the Stadard Def DirecTivo menus during the last week? The menu is different than before the script. There is a demo entry for name search that doesn't work and is unnecessary under pick programs to record. Also, the standby option is not on the main menu anymore, it moved to the messages and settings menu. If I were to rerun the script, would anything have changed?


----------



## Gunnyman

nathan909 said:


> What is the newest version of tivoweb for my DTiVo?
> 
> I'm asking because im trying to use xbox tivox1.3 but in the notes said it requires tivoweb 1.9.4 and the zipper installed 1.2.1
> 
> This is what im trying to do:
> 
> jonsthoughtsoneverything,com/2005/08/03/tivo-xbox-media-center-pluging-updated


tivowebPLUS is 1.2.1
tivoweb is out of date and no longer being maintained.


----------



## Gunnyman

Runch Machine said:


> I think I wait a few days till you get the patches done. 30 second skip is a must have and it will be nice that it doesn't go away.
> 
> Have you made any changes to the SD DirecTivo menus during the last week? The menu is different than before the script. There is a demo entry for name search that doesn't work and is unnecessary. Also, the standby option is not on the main menu anymore. If I were to rerun the script, would anything have changed?


The changes to the SDTivo menus came from superpatch.
Standby has been moved to system information, and the demo thing has been added.
I have no idea if a script has been written yet to get rid of the demo menu.


----------



## Runch Machine

What else does superpatch do? Is it necesary to the other added functions such as music and video access to files on other computers? If it is not necessary can the script run without it?


----------



## Gunnyman

with no super patch you get no backdoors, no HMO, no MRV and nag screens if you aren't running fakecall. (And a few other unmentionable items one of which rhymes with decryption)


----------



## rbautch

adoubler said:


> Hello, this is my first post, so I hope it isin't to stupid. I've been trying to reinstall zipper as my tivowebplus directory is missing. Anyway when I try to run sh tweak.sh at bash I get enhancements directory detected run uninstall. When I run sh tweak_uninstall.sh I get no such file or directory. I have everything working but tivowebplus. I would appreciate any help very much. Buy the way my hacks are on a 708. We use it everyday so I have been afraid of loosing my programing. I should be getting a 704 any day that I will be able to play with to my hearts content without the fear of screwing it up! Who knows maybe someday I will be able to post help for someone. Rick


 Try navigating to your /hacks directory first before runnint the uninstall script.


----------



## solsurfer

Gunnyman said:



> For those asking about my netwok setup.
> My wireless G Bridged setup is nearly identical in speed from when I was straight wired. There is aparrantly a lot of overhead in tivo-tivo xfers.


Right now my Tivo is zippered and configured as a wired device. I'd like to add wireless functionality. It seems like I have two choices: I can try to emulate Gunny's set up by plugging my NetGear wired adapter into my Apple Airport Express (which already sits behind my tv) and use that as a wireless G bridge (if that's even possible given that this Apple product connects to my PC). Or I can buy an additional wireless B adapter and switch between that and the wired adapter depending on the file size.

How would these two paths impact the entries I make when the Zipper asks if my Tivo is wireless? If I went the second path (wireless B adapter), would I be able to hot-swap to the wired adapter when I want to transfer a big file?

If I went the first path (wireless bridge), would I give the zipper the SSID of the bridge?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## adoubler

I looked for hacks directory but don't have one. I have a hack directory but it only has telnet in it. I see the zipper files in enhancments directory. I can not find tweak_uninstall.sh anywhere. Like I said tivowebplus is only thing I have never got to work. I really do appreciate all your hard work on the zipper and know I must have screwed this up somehow. Rick


----------



## nathan909

Gunnyman said:


> tivowebPLUS is 1.2.1
> tivoweb is out of date and no longer being maintained.


The Zipper worked great, Installation was a breeze via your instructions.
Thanks for all your hard work!!

But Im having a problem with the following:

Viewing Tivo ty files on my pc via TiVoWebPLUS dose work but takes some time before the media played begins to play the file. (Sometimes 7 mins. depending on the size of the file)

Im also using TivoX1.3 with XBMC. It does work, I can view Now playing and channelson the XBOX, but the ty files do not stream over. My TiVo is running mPlayer and ccxstream anlong with xboxtv.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!
-Nathan


----------



## nathan909




----------



## joeblow17

OK last week I was having problems with my 160gb drive I upgraded via slices from 4.0x to 6.2 it ended up that the hard drive was the problem it crashed shortly after I reimaged. So I bought a 300gb Seagate and ran the zipper. It seemed to be fine, but when I put it back in my TIVO it just reboots after a few minutes after going to the DIRECTV logo. Then a green screen pops up saying there is a critical error and to leave it on for up to 3 hours to repair itself but less than a minute or two later it reoots again. I tried reimaging twice same proble...Any ideas???


----------



## rbautch

solsurfer said:


> Right now my Tivo is zippered and configured as a wired device. I'd like to add wireless functionality. It seems like I have two choices: I can try to emulate Gunny's set up by plugging my NetGear wired adapter into my Apple Airport Express (which already sits behind my tv) and use that as a wireless G bridge (if that's even possible given that this Apple product connects to my PC). Or I can buy an additional wireless B adapter and switch between that and the wired adapter depending on the file size.
> 
> How would these two paths impact the entries I make when the Zipper asks if my Tivo is wireless? If I went the second path (wireless B adapter), would I be able to hot-swap to the wired adapter when I want to transfer a big file?
> 
> If I went the first path (wireless bridge), would I give the zipper the SSID of the bridge?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


I've had great success with wirelss b adapters. Better than real time transfers and dirt cheap. If you go this route, see the wireless link in my sig for instructions, and you can swap the adapters freely (although I'm not sure why you'd want to). If you use a bridge, you don't have to set any wireless settings in the tivo, since you'll be using a wired adapter to connect to the bridge. Plenty of instructions on how to set it up.


----------



## rbautch

nathan909 said:


> The Zipper worked great, Installation was a breeze via your instructions.
> Thanks for all your hard work!!
> 
> But Im having a problem with the following:
> 
> Viewing Tivo ty files on my pc via TiVoWebPLUS dose work but takes some time before the media played begins to play the file. (Sometimes 7 mins. depending on the size of the file)
> 
> Im also using TivoX1.3 with XBMC. It does work, I can view Now playing and channelson the XBOX, but the ty files do not stream over. My TiVo is running mPlayer and ccxstream anlong with xboxtv.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!
> -Nathan


Thats beyond the scope of this thread, which is for Zipper questions only. Start a new thread in underground forum.


----------



## rbautch

joeblow17 said:


> OK last week I was having problems with my 160gb drive I upgraded via slices from 4.0x to 6.2 it ended up that the hard drive was the problem it crashed shortly after I reimaged. So I bought a 300gb Seagate and ran the zipper. It seemed to be fine, but when I put it back in my TIVO it just reboots after a few minutes after going to the DIRECTV logo.  Then a green screen pops up saying there is a critical error and to leave it on for up to 3 hours to repair itself but less than a minute or two later it reoots again. I tried reimaging twice same proble...Any ideas???


Where did you get your image?


----------



## rbautch

adoubler said:


> I looked for hacks directory but don't have one. I have a hack directory but it only has telnet in it. I see the zipper files in enhancments directory. I can not find tweak_uninstall.sh anywhere. Like I said tivowebplus is only thing I have never got to work. I really do appreciate all your hard work on the zipper and know I must have screwed this up somehow. Rick


Manually delete your enhancements directory, restore your author file, download the latest script from the link in my sig, then run it. Or, pull the drive, and re-run the Zipper.


----------



## dillan

Hey There- I have been spending the last 8 1/2 hours searching the forums high and low for a solution but I can't seem to get a telnet session going. I sucessfully ran the Zipper Script EXACTALLY how the directions are written. When I put the hard drive back in the Tivo it boots up after awhile but I can't seem to establish a telnet session. I have tried from both my Windows Machine and my Linux machine but neither connects. I have checked the connections and all status lights indicate correct operation. I assigned an IP address of 192.168.1.90 on my Linksys Network. I am using the Linksys USB200M Ver. 1 as my network adapter on the Tivo. Also I am not able to ping the Tivo. (I was able to ping and it worked fine with Sleepers Script)

I have also attempted using a Serial Cable connection and HyperTerminal. All I got from that was a bunch of gibberish while the Tivo was starting up. HyperTerminal was setup COM6, 2400 bps, 8 Data Bits, Parity None, Stop Bits 1, and flow control none.

Still no Bash

Any Ideas?


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> edit: never got megga dittos before  Thanks!


Off topic:That's not exactly something to be proud of.


----------



## DLiquid

dillan said:


> Hey There- I have been spending the last 8 1/2 hours searching the forums high and low for a solution but I can't seem to get a telnet session going. I sucessfully ran the Zipper Script EXACTALLY how the directions are written. When I put the hard drive back in the Tivo it boots up after awhile but I can't seem to establish a telnet session.


Earlier the same thing happened to me. My problem was that before the script was run, if I powered on the TiVo with it connected to the network the TiVo was getting its IP Address from my router. This is even though Zipper asks for a static IP and DHCP is supposed to be off. I had to power on the TiVo with the network adapter unplugged, then connect the network adapter after bootup. Then it got the static IP, and I could telnet to it. After running the tweak script, it's had the static IP every time I boot whether the network adapter is connected or not.

This may have nothing to do with your problem, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## dillan

DLiquid you are my new best friend. Everything seems to be working great!


----------



## rbautch

DLiquid said:


> Earlier the same thing happened to me. My problem was that before the script was run, if I powered on the TiVo with it connected to the network the TiVo was getting its IP Address from my router. This is even though Zipper asks for a static IP and DHCP is supposed to be off. I had to power on the TiVo with the network adapter unplugged, then connect the network adapter after bootup. Then it got the static IP, and I could telnet to it. After running the tweak script, it's had the static IP every time I boot whether the network adapter is connected or not.
> 
> This may have nothing to do with your problem, but I thought I'd mention it.


The directions say to power up your tivo, but before trying to telnet you have to reboot after runnning guided setup. This makes the network settings set by the Zipper stick in MFS. The MFS settings that disable DHCP override anything else on the tivo before, including dhclient. I suspect that it may have been coincidence that you unplugged the adapter, then rebooted - which applied the correct network settings, then it worked. Confirm this if you're able.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> The directions say to power up your tivo, but before trying to telnet you have to reboot after runnning guided setup. This makes the network settings set by the Zipper stick in MFS. The MFS settings that disable DHCP override anything else on the tivo before, including dhclient. I suspect that it may have been coincidence that you unplugged the adapter, then rebooted - which applied the correct network settings, then it worked. Confirm this if you're able.


Mine would not work until I used the upper USB port. I thought I was having the same problem as Dliquid but I unplugged the F120 from the lower port and placed it the upper one and it worked. This was after the reboot following guided setup.

Oh, and just so you know, I used the 62small image with the zipper and no error 51 again.


----------



## curbside

I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 that died on me, so I was going to try my hand at configuring a hard drive and using zipper on it. The hard drive I want to use is a 180 gig from an old PC of mine. Do I need to reformat it in linux or anything or can I just connect it to my XP PC and go from there. I've made all the CDs that are required (boot, tools, instantcake...) 

Thanks guys!


----------



## joeblow17

rbautch said:


> Where did you get your image?


I used 6.2._tivo_minimal_AlphaWolf_HK.zip and it has worked on several other machines I have used. This is the first 300gb hard drive I had tried. Previously it has worked flawlessly on drives up to 250gb.


----------



## richardrusse11

I saw your "zipper" and would like to upgrade my dtivo, but my only question is how does it get programming info after the upgrade? Most of the posts say to disconnect the phone line to keep from getting "unhacked". How does the unit keep getting new program schedules?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Gunnyman

the dish
same as it did before


----------



## Gunnyman

curbside said:


> I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 that died on me, so I was going to try my hand at configuring a hard drive and using zipper on it. The hard drive I want to use is a 180 gig from an old PC of mine. Do I need to reformat it in linux or anything or can I just connect it to my XP PC and go from there. I've made all the CDs that are required (boot, tools, instantcake...)
> 
> Thanks guys!


The bootcd and instantcake take care of any formatting you will need.


----------



## curbside

Thanks! I'll give it a try today.

-------------
The bootcd and instantcake take care of any formatting you will need.


----------



## rbautch

joeblow17 said:


> I used 6.2._tivo_minimal_AlphaWolf_HK.zip and it has worked on several other machines I have used. This is the first 300gb hard drive I had tried. Previously it has worked flawlessly on drives up to 250gb.


Try it on a different drive first. If no dice, burn your tools disk again, in joliet mode. Make sure it's not iso9660 mode.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

If I use The Zipper , do I have to have the wireless adapter at the same time? 

I do not have a USB Wireless Adapter to use right now. Locally they are around $50 but Tiger Direct has them for $20. I would rather order them but I find myself with some free time today, and the itch to Zip.


----------



## rbautch

Don't need it now, but obviously you can't run the enhancement script until you do. Make sure to get a compatible adapter, the only place I've found them is on Ebay. Most newer adapters wont work. Search this thread for "wireless adapter".


----------



## joeblow17

rbautch said:


> Try it on a different drive first. If no dice, burn your tools disk again, in joliet mode. Make sure it's not iso9660 mode.


Thanks I will give it a try a little later on I was worried that the swap file might be a problem possibly. But I will definitely give it a shot because when I was mounting my cdrom I was typing mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /cdrom so possibly that is the problem. I burned the CD using Creator Classic but not sure what mode I did it in.

Thanks for the feedback I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jrisberg

After researching a TivoWebPlus error message I found a pointer to a fix for it that you can easily apply to TivoWebPlus' index.itcl. The fix is related to a Tivo version check and documented on That Other Site.

The fix seems to have already been applied to index.itcl in the Zipper's distribution of TivoWebPlus, but apparently using a DOS editor that resulted in the dreaded ^M characters at the end of the six edited lines. Once I removed them the error went away. 

I'm not sure if this problem is only in the Zipper's distribution or if it's actually just a repackaging of a standard TivoWebPlus distribution that needs fixing. If it's the latter I apologize to the Zipperfolks, but I thought I'd pass it on.



Thanks,
Joel Risberg


----------



## joeblow17

joeblow17 said:


> Thanks I will give it a try a little later on I was worried that the swap file might be a problem possibly. But I will definitely give it a shot because when I was mounting my cdrom I was typing mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /cdrom so possibly that is the problem. I burned the CD using Creator Classic but not sure what mode I did it in.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback I will let you know how it goes.


OK here is the report...I am still having the same problem after trying Joliet. I was able to put the same image and zipper on 2other drives tonight that were 250gb or less. Does this have anything to do with a single 300gb hdd or have others had success with this?


----------



## Gunnyman

I think 300 GB is pushing the limit on the 127 MB swap file.
Now it's time to research increasing the swap and "tpip".
I've never used tpip myself so I'm useless.


----------



## joeblow17

Gunnyman said:


> I think 300 GB is pushing the limit on the 127 MB swap file.
> Now it's time to research increasing the swap and "tpip".
> I've never used tpip myself so I'm useless.


OK in the script it says mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location and since 300gb hits the limit I am going to try to manually use mfsrestore -s 150 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location see how that works...

I will report back with results


----------



## Gunnyman

it won't
you need to look into tpip


----------



## dillan

rbautch said:


> The directions say to power up your tivo, but before trying to telnet you have to reboot after runnning guided setup. This makes the network settings set by the Zipper stick in MFS. The MFS settings that disable DHCP override anything else on the tivo before, including dhclient. I suspect that it may have been coincidence that you unplugged the adapter, then rebooted - which applied the correct network settings, then it worked. Confirm this if you're able.


Comming back to this I actually did try rebooting the tivo a few times still without telnet. I rebooted the tivo after the setup by doing the three thumbs down thing a few times then out of frustration I pulled the plug, posted my problem and went to sleep. In the morning I woke up and read DLiquids response and gave it a try. So magically it's working perfectly now. I have no idea what was going on but DLiquids advice worked.

A big thank you is due to everyone who worked on the zipper, and to DLiquid for the suggestion!


----------



## joeblow17

Gunnyman said:


> it won't
> you need to look into tpip


Yeah before I tried I did some research and tpip or something is needed I am checking ************, ptvupgrade, and the other usual locations. Some mention Todd Miller's patched kernel, but I am still researching any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

I may have missed it somewhere in the previous 1586 replies. What a MONSTER thread.

How does MFS Tools work when using The Zipper? I want to save all the shows that I currently have on my Tivo.


----------



## joeblow17

joeblow17 said:


> Yeah before I tried I did some research and tpip or something is needed I am checking ************, ptvupgrade, and the other usual locations. Some mention Todd Miller's patched kernel, but I am still researching any help would be appreciated!!


This is what I came up with

to load the image mfsrestore -s 192 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd?

then

tpip --swapped -s /dev/hd?

reboot run zipper skip image and cont...

It shows my swap is now 192 off to test


----------



## alert5

In appreciation for Gunnyman's extraordinary efforts, I've donated a modest sum to one of his favorite nonprofit charities..."The Electronic Frontier Foundation".

Gunny epitomizes what the EFF slogan says.

*Electronic Frontier Foundation: Because being able to share ideas and information is the reason the Web was created in the first place!*

Others inclined to donate can check out what "EFF" is all about here: http://www.eff.org/

221 Hour HDVR2
221 Hour S4040R
Enhanced capability provided by "The Zipper"


----------



## Gunnyman

Tracy RainH2o said:


> I may have missed it somewhere in the previous 1586 replies. What a MONSTER thread.
> 
> How does MFS Tools work when using The Zipper? I want to save all the shows that I currently have on my Tivo.


you won't use mfsrestore on a tivo already running 6.2. You shows are un harmed.


----------



## Gunnyman

alert5 said:


> In appreciation for Gunnyman's extraordinary efforts, I've donated a modest sum to one of his favorite nonprofit charities..."The Electronic Frontier Foundation".
> 
> Gunny epitomizes what the EFF slogan says.
> 
> *Electronic Frontier Foundation: Because being able to share ideas and information is the reason the Web was created in the first place!*
> 
> Others inclined to donate can check out what "EFF" is all about here: http://www.eff.org/
> 
> 221 Hour HDVR2
> 221 Hour S4040R
> Enhanced capability provided by "The Zipper"


Very nice compliment there alert5!
I'm blushing here.
:up: :up:


----------



## joeblow17

joeblow17 said:


> This is what I came up with
> 
> to load the image mfsrestore -s 192 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd?
> 
> then
> 
> tpip --swapped -s /dev/hd?
> 
> reboot run zipper skip image and cont...
> 
> It shows my swap is now 192 off to test


Still has the same issue there must be more to it. Oh well back to researching the issue.


----------



## Gunnyman

Joe sorry I'm no help to ya. My biggest HD in a tivo is 160 GB.


----------



## joeblow17

Gunnyman said:


> Joe sorry I'm no help to ya. My biggest HD in a tivo is 160 GB.


No problem I knew I should have just bought a new 250 gb for $69 w/rebates instead of the 300gb for $89 w/rebates it was just too temping....Thanks tigerdirect

Anyway anyone have any ideas I am up for it. DD has some thoughts about using mfsadd with a -3 or -4 switch to change chumk size not real sure about that though.


----------



## joeblow17

OK I got my 300gb drive working here is my short how to after a whole day of research and trial and error. (My example is with the hdd on secondary master and cdrom as secondary slave)

For Hard drives larger than 250gb
1. boot up ptvupgrade lba48 4.01 w/enhancements
2. replace w/ zipper tools CD you created
3 mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
4. cd cdrom <enter>
5. mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hdc
6. mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdc
7. reboot
8. repeat steps 1 -4
9. sh zipper.sh
10. power off remove drive place in TIVO and boot up
11. telnet to tivo 192.168.x.x
12. cd /
13. cd hacks
14. sh tweak.sh
15. choose the enhancements you want 
16. reboot

One other thing it reports I now have 285 hours maybe a little less than I thought but the good news is it works and it can be done!!


----------



## goodtimes001

I ran the zipper using a 6.2 kernel from PTV Upgrade on a fresh drive (80gb). I had the error 54 issue, but this was fixed by clearing everything. Here's the problem: the USB ports do not seem to be active at all. 

When I plug my USB adaptor into either port, I get no power light. I've tried having the adapter plugged in at boot and plugging it in after bootup, but I've never gotten the power light to come on. The adapter is fine on my laptop. 

Obviously I can't run the enhancement scripts without being able to telnet. Is there any way to pull the drive again and run the enhancement scripts on my PC or fire up the USB ports through some other technique? 

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## goodtimes001

One more thing: my tivo is a Hughes HDVR2. Thanks.


----------



## joeblow17

goodtimes001 said:


> I ran the zipper using a 6.2 kernel from PTV Upgrade on a fresh drive (80gb). I had the error 54 issue, but this was fixed by clearing everything. Here's the problem: the USB ports do not seem to be active at all.
> 
> When I plug my USB adaptor into either port, I get no power light. I've tried having the adapter plugged in at boot and plugging it in after bootup, but I've never gotten the power light to come on. The adapter is fine on my laptop.
> 
> Obviously I can't run the enhancement scripts without being able to telnet. Is there any way to pull the drive again and run the enhancement scripts on my PC or fire up the USB ports through some other technique?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


What brand and model of USB ethernet adapter are you using? I reccomend the Netgear FA120 you can find it for $12.99 on ebay under buy now I saw today w/ free shipping. The Linksys USB200M works if it is v1 if it is a v2 it is not as easy it requires a lot of work which probably isn't worth it.


----------



## goodtimes001

joeblow17 said:


> What brand and model of USB ethernet adapter are you using? I reccomend the Netgear FA120 you can find it for $12.99 on ebay under buy now I saw today w/ free shipping. The Linksys USB200M works if it is v1 if it is a v2 it is not as easy it requires a lot of work which probably isn't worth it.


I'm using an Airlink USB 2.0 adapter. Even if there are driver issues, wouldn't the power light come on?


----------



## joeblow17

goodtimes001 said:


> I'm using an Airlink USB 2.0 adapter. Even if there are driver issues, wouldn't the power light come on?


No the power light will not come on I had a Linksys USB 200M v2 and it did the same thing. I took it back got a Netgear FA120 plugged it in and I was good to go. Tivo only works with certain adapters. I am unsure of the Airlink, but I can say I have never seen it in the reccomended adapters when I was searching for ones to get.


----------



## KrazyKevin

You could connect to your tivo with a serial cable and run the enhancements scripts that away. Thats what I had to do.


----------



## Gunnyman

joeblow17 said:


> OK I got my 300gb drive working here is my short how to after a whole day of research and trial and error. (My example is with the hdd on secondary master and cdrom as secondary slave)
> 
> For Hard drives larger than 250gb
> 1. boot up ptvupgrade lba48 4.01 w/enhancements
> 2. replace w/ zipper tools CD you created
> 3 mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
> 4. cd cdrom <enter>
> 5. mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hdc
> 6. mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdc
> 7. reboot
> 8. repeat steps 1 -4
> 9. sh zipper.sh
> 10. power off remove drive place in TIVO and boot up
> 11. telnet to tivo 192.168.x.x
> 12. cd /
> 13. cd hacks
> 14. sh tweak.sh
> 15. choose the enhancements you want
> 16. reboot
> 
> One other thing it reports I now have 285 hours maybe a little less than I thought but the good news is it works and it can be done!!


What is the signifigance of step 6 and mfsadd?


----------



## Gunnyman

goodtimes001 said:


> I ran the zipper using a 6.2 kernel from PTV Upgrade on a fresh drive (80gb). I had the error 54 issue, but this was fixed by clearing everything. Here's the problem: the USB ports do not seem to be active at all.
> 
> When I plug my USB adaptor into either port, I get no power light. I've tried having the adapter plugged in at boot and plugging it in after bootup, but I've never gotten the power light to come on. The adapter is fine on my laptop.
> 
> Obviously I can't run the enhancement scripts without being able to telnet. Is there any way to pull the drive again and run the enhancement scripts on my PC or fire up the USB ports through some other technique?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


After the enhance script is run, teh airnet SHOULD work fine.
Use aserial cable like kevin suggests.


----------



## Ocelot

Hi All, 

things have been working great with the zipper but one thing. I've kept the phone line connected for CID and PPV. No matter what I try, I can't get the thing to sett a phone number for PPV dialing. I've tried the setup, removing dialing prefixes, and set area code. it dials and all I get is failed while negotiating. 
Is this because the 6.2 image had a pre-set number that is no good? 
is there a way to manually set a good number via ftp? 
I can't connect to get a local number. 

The modem is working and since CID works, the line is good.


----------



## slydog75

Ocelot, part of the zipper prevents the tivo from being able to phone home. If you look in your rc.sysinit.author file you will see two lines that start with 'route " and then some IP addresses.. If you temporarily comment them out you'll be able to complete the call, but you should immediately put them back in so that you don't run the chance of the Tivo trying to get any software changes. BTW, i'm not sure if it's even neccesary to do this, but I did it myself just to be on the safe side with PPV ordering.

edit: See this disscussion for more information:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=273346&highlight=bad+route+commands


----------



## Gunnyman

Ocelot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> things have been working great with the zipper but one thing. I've kept the phone line connected for CID and PPV. No matter what I try, I can't get the thing to sett a phone number for PPV dialing. I've tried the setup, removing dialing prefixes, and set area code. it dials and all I get is failed while negotiating.
> Is this because the 6.2 image had a pre-set number that is no good?
> is there a way to manually set a good number via ftp?
> I can't connect to get a local number.
> 
> The modem is working and since CID works, the line is good.


ppv call is separate from tivo calls and the route commands shouldn't effect them.
There is no way to change the PPV phone number that I'm aware of, it's a hard coded 800 number.


----------



## slydog75

Gunny, the only thing I was worried about is that with the image I got from Instantcake, there was a ,# in the prefix to be dialed. Now it seems to me that the Tivo would HAVE to use that prefix regardless of whether it's trying to call the hard coded 800 number or not since, if I needed to dial a 9 to make a sucessfull call, it would need to use that prefix to call the 800 number. And the only way to change that prefix or erase it is to complete a successful test call.


----------



## Gunnyman

good point
letting the unit dial in one time MIGHT be needed to facilitate the DTV call.


----------



## mskreis

dnemec123 said:


> Gunnyman,
> Here's the contents of my root file under /var/spool/cron/crontabs.
> 
> Is this correct? I'm concerned that the fakecall.tcl isn't being run.
> 
> Oh, and it appears from the TWP Hackman page that the crond is not running. Is it supposed be running all the time, or is it started by another process when needed?
> 
> Thanks!
> Dale
> 
> Bedroom-TiVo# cd /var/spool/cron
> Bedroom-TiVo# ls
> crontabs
> Bedroom-TiVo# cd crontabs/
> Bedroom-TiVo# ls
> root
> Bedroom-TiVo# cat root
> 0 4 * * * fakecall.tcl
> 
> # Make a backup of season passes and wishlists every Sunday night at 3:30am CST
> 31 9 * * 1 cd /var/hack/tivowebplus; sh backup_run.sh; echo `date` season pass b
> ackup made >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN
> 
> # Delete season pass backups every month to save on space
> 29 9 1 * * rm -r /seasonpass_backups
> 
> # End of crontab
> Bedroom-TiVo#


This also happened to me. I just used the Zipper without any obvious glitch, and it did not appear that fakecall was running. The problem was that crond was not running.

Unfortunately my phone has been connected all week - any harm done?


----------



## joeblow17

Gunnyman said:


> What is the signifigance of step 6 and mfsadd?


I found this from JamieP:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2651665&&#post2651665

and he led me to give it a try which was the key to stopping my GSOD loop.


----------



## Gunnyman

great. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Gunnyman

mskreis said:


> This also happened to me. I just used the Zipper without any obvious glitch, and it did not appear that fakecall was running. The problem was that crond was not running.
> 
> Unfortunately my phone has been connected all week - any harm done?


probably not, but look in your enhancements directory for the cert removal script and run it and reboot just in case.


----------



## rbautch

joeblow17 said:


> OK I got my 300gb drive working here is my short how to after a whole day of research and trial and error. (My example is with the hdd on secondary master and cdrom as secondary slave)
> 
> For Hard drives larger than 250gb
> 1. boot up ptvupgrade lba48 4.01 w/enhancements
> 2. replace w/ zipper tools CD you created
> 3 mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
> 4. cd cdrom <enter>
> 5. mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hdc
> 6. mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdc
> 7. reboot
> 8. repeat steps 1 -4
> 9. sh zipper.sh
> 10. power off remove drive place in TIVO and boot up
> 11. telnet to tivo 192.168.x.x
> 12. cd /
> 13. cd hacks
> 14. sh tweak.sh
> 15. choose the enhancements you want
> 16. reboot
> 
> One other thing it reports I now have 285 hours maybe a little less than I thought but the good news is it works and it can be done!!


Step 5 is exactly what the Zipper does, except you substituted the -bzpi for -xzpi switch. The Zipper uses the -x switch, which means "expand to allocate additional storage", which obviates the need for mfsadd. The -b switch you used disables auto-detection of byteswapping, which is only necessary when you use Version 1 of MFS tools. The bottom line is that if you follow the Zipper directions to the letter, it SHOULD work for any size drive,and you do not need to follow the manual restore/mfsadd directions in this post. I won't discount some anomaly of large drives just yet, since I haven't tested it personally, but I highly doubt it's a swap partition issue or if it has anything whatsover to do with mfsadd. You might notice a slight decrease in performance, but I doubt it would cause to tivo not to boot.

Gunny, BTW the -r switch on mfsadd sets the size of "allocation units" used to store recordings. Smaller allocation units increases the efficiency of storage because less wasted space will result when recordings do not completely fill an allocation unit. But, because more allocation units are used to store a given recording, the tivo uses more memory to track all those smaller allocation units. 4 is the largest memory allocation size and corresponds to a 16MB allocation size. The default size of 0, which is equivalent to 1MB allocation units, may be too low for drives over 250GB. If someone else can confirm that, I may bump it up to 1 or 2 in the mfsrestore command to bring it up to a happy medium for all size drives. I'll do some testing.


----------



## JamieP

rbautch said:


> Gunny, BTW the -r switch on mfsadd sets the size of "allocation units" used to store recordings. Smaller allocation units increases the efficiency of storage because less wasted space will result when recordings do not completely fill an allocation unit. But, because more allocation units are used to store a given recording, the tivo uses more memory to track all those smaller allocation units. 4 is the largest memory allocation size and corresponds to a 16MB allocation size. The default size of 0, which is equivalent to 1MB allocation units, may be too low for drives over 250GB. If someone else can confirm that, I may bump it up to 1 or 2 in the mfsrestore command to bring it up to a happy medium for all size drives.


There is a known issue with mfstools 2.0 that prevents it from correctly formatting MFS partitions larger than 274GB with the default allocation unit (-r 2, not 0). Thus the recommendation that people use -r 3 or -r 4 with mfsadd/mfsrestore for large disks. Normally this doesn't click in unless you have a 320GB driver or larger. I suppose it can happen with a 300GB drive if you are starting with a "minimal" (1GB) mfs image. (300 - 40 == 260 OK; 300 - 1 = 299 NOT-OK) Here's my original conjecture about it, and it's now been confirmed many times. It's in the weaknees guide, but I don't think Hinsdale has picked up on it.

There's also the swap issue. The lore/rule of thumb seems to be that you want 1MB of swap for each 2GB of disk in order to make it through a GSOD, should one ever happen to you. Since mfstools 2.0 can't properly initialize swap >127MB, people use mkswap (I posted a version that supports -S on DDB) or tpip for that. You have to be a little careful with tpip to get the byte order right in the swap header. It's got a bug and has things backwards for the series 2's, so you lie to it on the command line. Details on the tpip bug here. Might be nice if someone could verify that swap >127MB really is necessary to get through a GSOD on large disks expanded with -r 4.


----------



## rbautch

Thanks Jamie. Since a block allocation size of "3" or "4" is appropriate for larger drives, obviously those settings will be less efficient for smaller drives. but how much less? I'm wondering if there's a setting that can be used universally as a good balance for both small and large drives. If not, I may investigate a zipper mod to pipe the standard output of mfsrestore to grep to detect the drive size, and then run an mfsadd command with the large allocation units if it detects anything over 250Gig (or recording hours).


----------



## joeblow17

JamieP said:


> There is a known issue with mfstools 2.0 that prevents it from correctly formatting MFS partitions larger than 274GB with the default allocation unit (-r 2, not 0). Thus the recommendation that people use -r 3 or -r 4 with mfsadd/mfsrestore for large disks. Normally this doesn't click in unless you have a 320GB driver or larger. I suppose it can happen with a 300GB drive if you are starting with a "minimal" (1GB) mfs image. (300 - 40 == 260 OK; 300 - 1 = 299 NOT-OK) Here's my original conjecture about it, and it's now been confirmed many times. It's in the weaknees guide, but I don't think Hinsdale has picked up on it.
> 
> There's also the swap issue. The lore/rule of thumb seems to be that you want 1MB of swap for each 2GB of disk in order to make it through a GSOD, should one ever happen to you. Since mfstools 2.0 can't properly initialize swap >127MB, people use mkswap (I posted a version that supports -S on DDB) or tpip for that. You have to be a little careful with tpip to get the byte order right in the swap header. It's got a bug and has things backwards for the series 2's, so you lie to it on the command line. Details on the tpip bug here. Might be nice if someone could verify that swap >127MB really is necessary to get through a GSOD on large disks expanded with -r 4.


Maybe mfstools 3.0 will be a fixall for drives larger than 274gb, but unti then my previous instructions worked like a charm for anyone else having the same problem.

Jamie thanks again your advice was the only advice that worked for me.!! :up:


----------



## JamieP

rbautch said:


> Thanks Jamie. Since a block allocation size of "3" or "4" is appropriate for larger drives, obviously those settings will be less efficient for smaller drives. but how much less? I'm wondering if there's a setting that can be used universally as a good balance for both small and large drives. If not, I may investigate a zipper mod to pipe the standard output of mfsrestore to grep to detect the drive size, and then run an mfsadd command with the large allocation units if it detects anything over 250Gig (or recording hours).


As far as I know, the only downside to a larger allocation unit is lost space due to internal fragmentation. Basically, with a 16MB minimum allocation size, each recording might be overallocated by up to 16MB (perhaps 8MB on average). So, with 200 recordings, you might be wasting 1.6-3.2GB of space on internal fragmentation. On an old low capacity tivo (what was the original Series 1 capacity? 10 hours?), that might matter. With modern large disks, I don't see a problem with a larger allocation unit. Anybody know what a stock tivo 250GB drive uses, e.g. from an HDTivo?

You might look around in /proc (/proc/ide/hdX/capacity?) if you want to determine the drive size.


----------



## rbautch

joeblow17 said:


> Maybe mfstools 3.0 will be a fixall for drives larger than 274gb, but unti then my previous instructions worked like a charm for anyone else having the same problem.
> 
> Jamie thanks again your advice was the only advice that worked for me.!! :up:


 To confirm that the block allocation size was the culprit, could you try it again with your exact procedure, but with -r 0?


----------



## msu72

Need Help. I successfully upgraded two dtivos about 6 months ago. I am now attempting to upgrade a DSR7000. I have upgraded my PC (64Bit Athlon) in the meantime. Now when I attempt to boot into MFS tools I get an error that says "Kernel panic" "attempted to kill init" and then it hangs up. This is with the latest lba48 4.0 with enhancements from PTVUpgrade. (Does the same thing with the previous version that I used. I can successfully boot into the non big drive version if I use the nodma option, but then I only get 137 GB.
Any suggestions.


----------



## joeblow17

rbautch said:


> To confirm that the block allocation size was the culprit, could you try it again with your exact procedure, but with -r 0?


If I have time today I can give that a shot. I would guess that had to be it, but I am willing to test if time permits. Who knew hacking a TIVO would be such a learning experience. I was such a Windows guy until I started supporting a few Macs then got a TIVO now I would rather play with anything but the Windows box...LOL


----------



## Gunnyman

msu72 said:


> Need Help. I successfully upgraded two dtivos about 6 months ago. I am now attempting to upgrade a DSR7000. I have upgraded my PC (64Bit Athlon) in the meantime. Now when I attempt to boot into MFS tools I get an error that says "Kernel panic" "attempted to kill init" and then it hangs up. This is with the latest lba48 4.0 with enhancements from PTVUpgrade. (Does the same thing with the previous version that I used. I can successfully boot into the non big drive version if I use the nodma option, but then I only get 137 GB.
> Any suggestions.


I know nothing about 64 bit amd so this is a shot in teh dark, is there a setting in the bios for better 32 bit compatibility?


----------



## curbside

Well, I followed the directions to Zipper to the letter and have my Directivo working now but I can't telnet into it. I went out this morning and bought a FA120 adaptor. The power light is on but no connection. I gave the box a static address of 64.x.x.x. I have 8 statics in my home network. I can telnet to my other servers, etc. but not to the tivo  I've rebooted and have done the suggestion by DLiquid, but to no avail. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> I know nothing about 64 bit amd so this is a shot in teh dark, is there a setting in the bios for better 32 bit compatibility?


The boot disk doesn't work with some AMD motherboards. Check the PTVupgrade forums for more information. If you have a different PC, try it. It could also be a bad burn.


----------



## joeblow17

rbautch said:


> To confirm that the block allocation size was the culprit, could you try it again with your exact procedure, but with -r 0?


Well I went ahead and tried it rbautch and if someone wants to explain it to me please do. What you had me try also worked it had the same result and said I had 285 hours of recording exactly the same as when I followed JamieP's advice. Is there an advantage to one over the other. I am thinking the -r 0 probably is more efficient with the disk space?

Anyway I am not sure where that puts us but hopefully that helps!!

Rbautch is da man too!!


----------



## rbautch

Now try it by letting the Zipper restore your drive again. Since the mfsadd block allocation switch (-r) set to 0 didnt prevent your tivo from booting, then the standard zipper restore should work.


----------



## joeblow17

rbautch said:


> Now try it by letting the Zipper restore your drive again. Since the mfsadd block allocation switch (-r) set to 0 didnt prevent your tivo from booting, then the standard zipper restore should work.


I don't know what to tell you I tried 5 or 6 times on this same drive with the standard procedure. All I can report is my findings. It works using

mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hdc
mfsadd -r (0 or 4 -x) /dev/hdc

but not just using the script to restore the image. Either way I am happy to be up and running. I hope that helps somewhat maybe it makes a difference only on a 300gb drive who knows...


----------



## rbautch

Your commands above are ecactly equivalent to the restore commands the zipper runs. Instead of these commands try it manually with


Code:


mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hdc

...which is what the zipper uses. I'd like to get to the bottom of this to save the next guy the same hassle.


----------



## joeblow17

rbautch said:


> Your commands above are ecactly equivalent to the restore commands the zipper runs. Instead of these commands try it manually with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hdc
> 
> ...which is what the zipper uses. I'd like to get to the bottom of this to save the next guy the same hassle.


I know that seems very odd would it make a difference if you just changed the script to the way that worked for me or maybe someone else can chime in that has tried with a 300gb drive or larger?


----------



## Diana Collins

joeblow17 said:


> ...I am thinking the -r 0 probably is more efficient with the disk space...


Yes, but it consumes more memory. This, in turn, will slow down the overall operation of the TiVo (due to more frequenct swapping of RAM contents to disk).


----------



## rbautch

I don't change anything based on one data point, unless I know exactly what's happening. I know it's PIA to pull a drive. However... you came here, used a free tool, got what you wanted, and left. People who do that without expending extra effort to contribute to the community fall into the category of "leeches".  Anyone else with a 300+ gig drive willing to help me test, please PM me.


----------



## JrFaust

First thanks for the wonderful script!!!
I wasn't going to rehack my DTiVos but I thought I'd try out the script and wow.
I updated both my DTiVos last night and man thats better than doing all the individual hacks manually.

But I did run into an issue last night that caused ftp, telnet, and a few other hacks to stop working  .
I had attempted to use hackman to make tserver run on start up I saved the new rc.sysinit.author file rebooted and oops  . It seams that hackman doesn't append or even attempt to edit the file it totally replaces it, I know I should have paid more attention but... So I cp'ed the .ORIG back and all is good but I though it was worth saying some thing. I don't know if anything can really be done about it except to warn peeps that they should use joe, vi, or what ever to edit there rc.sysinit.author file and not to use hackman.

If this was already talked about sorry if not hopefully it will save a newbie from a hard lesson.


----------



## Gunnyman

yep
Some of us have run across that as well. I have posted a "warning" in this thread regarding the power of hackman and the havoc it can cause to the tenderfoot tivo hacker.


----------



## JamieP

joeblow17 said:


> I don't know what to tell you I tried 5 or 6 times on this same drive with the standard procedure. All I can report is my findings. It works using
> 
> mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hdc
> mfsadd -r (0 or 4 -x) /dev/hdc
> 
> but not just using the script to restore the image. Either way I am happy to be up and running. I hope that helps somewhat maybe it makes a difference only on a 300gb drive who knows...


This doesn't make sense. -r 0 can't properly create partitions larger than about 67GB. Anybody with an 80GB drive can verify this. I've tested this myself. Are you sure you started from scratch using a minimal MFS image, as you did the first time? Please post the pdisk output, before and after the mfsadd.


joeblow17 said:


> ... maybe it makes a difference only on a 300gb drive who knows...


Well, yes, the problem is only an issue with large drives. If you aren't testing with a large drive, you aren't going to be able to reproduce the problem.


----------



## rbautch

Hackman is an awesome tool created by a talented hacker. I hesitate to remove it from the Zipper TWP archive, so instead I'll do some digging to figure out what's going on.


----------



## alatar

Followed the directions to the letter. Everything works ecept I cannot soft-reboot the TiVo. It gets to the second screen, and then goes into a reboot loop. Also, when the TiVo is recording, it runs very slow when I attempt to fast-forward, rewind, or use the NPL. It does not have this problem when it is running off of the buffer. Let me know if you need to see any logs or what not. Would love to not have to redo everything, but I will if I have to. Thanks.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> yep
> Some of us have run across that as well. I have posted a "warning" in this thread regarding the power of hackman and the havoc it can cause to the tenderfoot tivo hacker.


hey Gunny,
maybe you and rbautch can put this warning in the Zipper webpage as well as the enhancement script webpage?


----------



## joeblow17

JamieP said:


> This doesn't make sense. -r 0 can't properly create partitions larger than about 67GB. Anybody with an 80GB drive can verify this. I've tested this myself. Are you sure you started from scratch using a minimal MFS image, as you did the first time? Please post the pdisk output, before and after the mfsadd.Well, yes, the problem is only an issue with large drives. If you aren't testing with a large drive, you aren't going to be able to reproduce the problem.


I am sure of one thing I did exactly what you guys asked so I pulled the drive again tonight and ran the script it again caused the GSOD sorry if you think I bailed on you rbautch, but it wasn't that I wasn't willing just didn't seem necessary.

Jamie I did exactly what rbautch asked I ran it with r -0 it worked, and I know I am not an expert like you guys so I don't know what to say. I have a Seagate 300gb 7200rpm 100ATA drive.

I really am grateful for the help, but to say I came here got what I wanted and bailed was a little harsh don't you think? I have been around for a short amount of time, but the fact is I was trying to help...Oh well I gotta get some sleep it has been a long weekend.


----------



## qwertypo

I have a Samsung unit....
I assume from reading the posts that the zipper will work just fine for me... but
Which iso do I need to download for install? They offer many different versions, and I wasn't sure how to spend my 19.99...

Also, I have been planning this for a while, it seems I don;t need the special serial to phone cable anymore? 

Thanks for you help, this is a great thread!!!!


----------



## msu72

Gunnyman said:


> I know nothing about 64 bit amd so this is a shot in teh dark, is there a setting in the bios for better 32 bit compatibility?


Thanks for the suggestion, Gunny. I'll give that a shot tonight. I'm also kluging together a makeshift PC with an old P3 motherboard that I found in a drawer. We'll see how that works.


----------



## msu72

rbautch said:


> The boot disk doesn't work with some AMD motherboards. Check the PTVupgrade forums for more information. If you have a different PC, try it. It could also be a bad burn.


Thanks for the info. I've burned the CD a couple of times, so I don't think that is it. Must be a compatibility issue. As I mentioned to Gunny, I am throwing together an old P3 system tonight and I'll give that a shot. Thanks again.


----------



## Jaerin

An alternative that I've used to booting directly from the CD's is to use VMware. I just created a simple Linux machine that I can virtually boot. You still have to reboot the actual machine when adding/removing the drive, but any boots needed during the actual install are much quicker this way. Plus you can do things like mount up a few CD roms so you have all your CD's available. Plus then I can download any files I need while I'm working the drives.

Jaerin


----------



## Gunnyman

great idea!


----------



## Jaerin

It's just too bad you can't hotswap the IDE drives. I suppose you could if you had one of those hotswap IDE enclosures or maybe a USB enclosure that you could easily change the drive.

That would make the whole process a cakewalk

Anyways if you do the VMware thing you need to mount the IDE drive as a physical device to one of the IDE channels. I'm not sure, but I think it couldn't be the Primary Master (IDE 0:0) so I made one of my CD-rom drives Primary Master (IDE 0:0) and my Tivo drive Primary Slave (IDE 0:1).


----------



## rbautch

joeblow17 said:


> I really am grateful for the help, but to say I came here got what I wanted and bailed was a little harsh don't you think? I have been around for a short amount of time, but the fact is I was trying to help...Oh well I gotta get some sleep it has been a long weekend.


I'm sorry if I mistook you reluctance to test it. Perhaps it was a little harsh.


----------



## rbautch

qwertypo said:


> I have a Samsung unit....
> I assume from reading the posts that the zipper will work just fine for me... but
> Which iso do I need to download for install? They offer many different versions, and I wasn't sure how to spend my 19.99...
> 
> Also, I have been planning this for a while, it seems I don;t need the special serial to phone cable anymore?
> 
> Thanks for you help, this is a great thread!!!!


Follow the link in the thread, and pick the download for Series 2 DirecTivos. Not sure what a serail to phone cable is, but a serial cable is always a worthwhile troubleshooting tool.


----------



## rbautch

alatar said:


> Followed the directions to the letter. Everything works ecept I cannot soft-reboot the TiVo. It gets to the second screen, and then goes into a reboot loop. Also, when the TiVo is recording, it runs very slow when I attempt to fast-forward, rewind, or use the NPL. It does not have this problem when it is running off of the buffer. Let me know if you need to see any logs or what not. Would love to not have to redo everything, but I will if I have to. Thanks.


The only thing that would help us narrow down the problem is if you connected a serial cable and posted the console output. Otherwise, try starting fresh with a new image.


----------



## rbautch

Jaerin said:


> It's just too bad you can't hotswap the IDE drives. I suppose you could if you had one of those hotswap IDE enclosures or maybe a USB enclosure that you could easily change the drive.That would make the whole process a cakewalk


I think people have done this before.


----------



## DLiquid

dillan said:


> Comming back to this I actually did try rebooting the tivo a few times still without telnet. I rebooted the tivo after the setup by doing the three thumbs down thing a few times then out of frustration I pulled the plug, posted my problem and went to sleep. In the morning I woke up and read DLiquids response and gave it a try. So magically it's working perfectly now. I have no idea what was going on but DLiquids advice worked.
> 
> A big thank you is due to everyone who worked on the zipper, and to DLiquid for the suggestion!


I tried rebooting a few times as well. I noticed the problem when I saw in my router's config that it was giving an IP address to the TiVo. By the way, this exact problem happened with two HDVR2s I was uprading on the same night.

I've now Zippered three TiVos and I can't wait to hook them all up next week when I move into my new house.

The thing that really bugs me is the Parental Controls problem that seems to exist. You can't transfer a program without putting in the Parental Controls code. That's fine, but then it unlocks that TiVo for 4 hours. You can re-lock it once the transfer starts, but if you try to play the show you get a rating unknown message (even though you can clearly see the rating in the info) and it asks for the code again. Definitely frustrating for those of us who use Parental Controls. Basically means no MRV for the kids.


----------



## JamieP

joeblow17 said:


> Jamie I did exactly what rbautch asked I ran it with r -0 it worked, ...


This disagrees with theory and my experience, so I suspect something else is going on here. The only real way to tell would be to look at the partition table (with pdisk) and the MFS layout (with mfsinfo) before and after the mfsadd command.

Anybody with a spare 80GB disk and a minimal (1GB) MFS image ought to be able to reproduce the experiment. A 120GB disk and a 40GB MFS image should also exhibit the problem. In both cases, "-r 0" should produce an invalid MFS layout and fail to boot with the new "expanded" media partition size, since it is >~67GB. I have done this experiment myself, though not in the context of the rbautch scripts.


----------



## joeblow17

rbautch said:


> I'm sorry if I mistook you reluctance to test it. Perhaps it was a little harsh.


Hey no big thing I am sure I came across wrong too I was pretty worn out it was a long weekend. On top of that today all I am doing is working on crashed servers from a power outage over the weekend. Fun...Fun...Fun!


----------



## Dirac

Does the Network module in TWP work on the HR10-250? I don't see it on the version the Zipper installed on my HDTiVo, but it's present on the Samsungs.


----------



## Diana Collins

JamieP said:


> This disagrees with theory and my experience, so I suspect something else is going on here....


Anecdotally, it appeared to me that the "-r" switch did not work correctly on mfsrestore, only on mfsadd. So, depending on how you execute the "-r 0" setting, you may get different results.

I say this is anecdotal because that was how it appeared to me, but I did not do any exhaustive testing to work out exactly what was going on.


----------



## JrFaust

Compatibility question. Is the R10 not compatible simply because it's not hackable (with out a hardware mod) or is there more to that?


----------



## Gunnyman

that's the gist of it Faust


----------



## starbiker99

Is it possible to run The Zipper more than once on the same machine? I have Zippered all 3 of my machines and was curious if I wanted to make changes to certain scripts.


----------



## rbautch

You wouldnt rerun the zipper, just the enhancement script. First run the uninstall script in /hacks.


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> Follow the link in the thread, and pick the download for Series 2 DirecTivos. Not sure what a serail to phone cable is, but a serial cable is always a worthwhile troubleshooting tool.


Thanks! Wish me luck, hopefully I can do this first try, thanks to the Zipper.


----------



## gggonzalez

Ok, here's my report. I have a Hughes SD-DVR40. It was pretty full, and the drive had started becoming louder, you could hear it humming, whereas before, it was virtually silent. You could feel the vibrations too. 

Anyways, I bought a 160gb Seagate to replace it. I would have gone larger, but at the time, I didn't want to deal with upgrading the kernel to an LBA48 one, I was just gonna deal with the 137gb maximum. Reading here, I learned that 6.2 Tivos HAD LBA48 built in already, oh well, no big deal, 160gb should be enough for now. I followed Weaknees's excellent drive upgrade advice, but I had problems using MFSTOOLS from the weaknees boot CD. I had also purchased and downloaded the PTV boot disk (having decided to ZIPPER the thing). Best $5 ever spent. MFStools ran like a champ, although it took about 6 or 7 hours to copy everything over. I hooked the drive back to the unit, fired it up, it worked perfectly. Put the drive back into my PC, and did the Zipper.

I can understand the people at DDB getting upset over scripts, while running it, I get a quesy feeling in my stomach, not having FULL CONTROL over the process, but I put my faith in the Authors. It seemed to run ok on the PC. Yanked it, put it into the Tivo, and it turned on, booted up just fine! So far so good.

Well, I didnt have a compatible wireless USB adapter, but I did have an OLD USB ethernet adapter. I forgot the name brand, but Windows XP identifies it as an "Accton" adapter. I figured "what the heck". Being an old adapter, I hoped that it would work. Plugged it in, got a wired router, got my laptop plugged in, fired it all up and.....!?!?

Nothing. Swapped cables between the Tivo and the laptop, and it worked fine! Not sure why, might have been a crossover cable issue and the USB adapter, but whatever, I was able to telnet it.

I did have an issue with the IP address. I had asked the script to assign it a static IP, but when I checked the DHCP table of the router, it had assigned a different IP to the Tivo. No big deal, I used that IP to telnet in and run the tweaks script. 

Some more handwringing as I let the script do the work. I chose to activate most of the hacks, then had the TiVo reboot. Got the new boot up screen (kinda q00L), and all seemed to work well.

The DHCP had still assigned the TiVo unit an IP, just used that again to telnet in (nice KoLeRz man!). Then I typed that IP into Internet Explorer and fired up TiVoWeb. That worked kinda nice. Not very pretty, but it works and is useful.

In the network settings part of TiVoWeb, I changed the IP to the static one I wanted, then rebooted the TiVo. Low and behold, the static IP worked this time.

So now I am a satisfied customer. I have another Hughes DTiVo that is currently not being used, I am going to see if I get that one Zippered up, see if I can get the MVS stuff to work.

Thanks guys! You guys kick ass!


----------



## rbautch

The reason the static IP didn't work in the first place is that you probably forgot to reboot, which runs the network script to set the static IP.


----------



## Rob00GT

I have a Hughes DVR40 that I replaced the stock 40GB drive with a 120GB using MFS Tools. That's the only "hack" done to it. Question: Can I use the Zipper to add all the additional hacks and keep my recordings that are already on the drive? Or does using the Zipper mean all recordings are sacrificed?


----------



## rpdre1

Rob00GT said:


> I have a Hughes DVR40 that I replaced the stock 40GB drive with a 120GB using MFS Tools. That's the only "hack" done to it. Question: Can I use the Zipper to add all the additional hacks and keep my recordings that are already on the drive? Or does using the Zipper mean all recordings are sacrificed?


Yes, your recordings are kept.


----------



## qwertypo

So, I zippered a 180Gb drive, with a seemly smooth job...
But now my Samsung 4080 will not record, when I press the record button if gives me the thumbs down sound. And when I try to go to the playlist, it tells me there is a hardware problem, and to Restart or Reset.... Getting the good old Error 51.


----------



## Gunnyman

so run 51killer.tcl and reboot.
This has been covered a few times here.


----------



## msu72

Used an old P3 system to boot MFS tools successfully (my Athlon 64 froze up). Hinsdaled my DSR7000 up to 250 GB, and ran the Zipper last night. What a breeze. Everything works great. Great work, guys. Really appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Gunnyman

glad to hear it


----------



## CrimsnTide

Scenario = Two Tivos
1 upgraded Hughes DVR40 (adults) using PTV instacake to a 160GB - No problems
1 Not upgraded RCA DVR80 (kids)

I now want to take the upgraded 160GB and stick it in the kids RCA and put a NEW 300GB into the adults Tivo. However, I still need to maintain (keep) ALL the Jimmie Neutrons and Fairly Odd Parents that are on the stock RCA DVR80 and "transfer" them to the 160GB that will be going into it. The existing programs on the 160GB can be "lost".... The "future ex" will not allow for me to touch the kid's Tivo without ensuring I can keep their original shows. I told her "No Problem"  ....

Questions:

1. Do I need to prep/format/initialize the 160GB BEFORE I start making it a clean drive?

1b. Or would I just start off using Hinsdale as though the 160GB is new out of the box?

2. Or, is there a way to run Zipper on BOTH drives (Original DVR80 and upgraded 160) and transferring files and then just switch the drives? (Although I know this may not be "good" for the "original" drive.

3. After transferring all the shows/files, I then can run the Tivo Zipper, correct?

4. Other than read, read, read - any pointers/suggestions?

My ulitmate goal is to have these networked together....

You guys are awesome... Anybody give ski lessons????  (Just kidding)


----------



## tache

Okay, I do not know why I am having so much trouble at this, since it looks perfectly clear.

So here goes...

I am trying to do a DirecTiVo Series 2

I bought these...

ICAKE-S2DT-62
InstantCake for Series2 DirecTiVo Units (6.2)

LBA48-401DD
PTVupgrade LBA48 4.01 with Enhancements

1 - I made the tools CDROM, and have everything in the root directory per the instructions. 

CDROM Contents:

ls -1

Installation_Instructions.pdf
VMLINUX_.GZ*
bootpage
network.tcl
rbautch-files.tgz
rc.sysinit.author
set_mrv_name_67.tcl*
superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl*
tivotools.tar*
tweak-uninstall.sh
tweak.sh
zipper.sh 

2 - I had to rename my ptvlba48-4.01DD.iso/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz to VMLINUX_.GZ, per step 4

3 - I copied my original DirecTiVo 6.2 drive, so I did not include the 00001 image, per step 4.

4 - I used the ptvlba48-4.01DD.iso drive to boot, per step 5B

5 - I hit return twice to get to the prompt. I popped out the boot CDROM and put in my tools CDROM, per 5 C,D,E.

6 - The script then fails when it runs. It seems that the CDROM is mounted as a FAT32, so the file names are messed up. ie rc.sysinit.author -> rcsysinit.author and superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl -> superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.tcl. A review of the CDROM in my Mac, yields that the CDROM is correct.


----------



## Gunnyman

tache said:


> Okay, I do not know why I am having so much trouble at this, since it looks perfectly clear.
> 
> So here goes...
> 
> I am trying to do a DirecTiVo Series 2
> 
> I bought these...
> 
> ICAKE-S2DT-62
> InstantCake for Series2 DirecTiVo Units (6.2)
> 
> LBA48-401DD
> PTVupgrade LBA48 4.01 with Enhancements
> 
> 1 - I made the tools CDROM, and have everything in the root directory per the instructions.
> 
> CDROM Contents:
> 
> ls -1
> 
> Installation_Instructions.pdf
> VMLINUX_.GZ*
> bootpage
> network.tcl
> rbautch-files.tgz
> rc.sysinit.author
> set_mrv_name_67.tcl*
> superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl*
> tivotools.tar*
> tweak-uninstall.sh
> tweak.sh
> zipper.sh
> 
> 2 - I had to rename my ptvlba48-4.01DD.iso/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz to VMLINUX_.GZ, per step 4
> 
> 3 - I copied my original DirecTiVo 6.2 drive, so I did not include the 00001 image, per step 4.
> 
> 4 - I used the ptvlba48-4.01DD.iso drive to boot, per step 5B
> 
> 5 - I hit return twice to get to the prompt. I popped out the boot CDROM and put in my tools CDROM, per 5 C,D,E.
> 
> 6 - The script then fails when it runs. It seems that the CDROM is mounted as a FAT32, so the file names are messed up. ie rc.sysinit.author -> rcsysinit.author and superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl -> superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.tcl. A review of the CDROM in my Mac, yields that the CDROM is correct.


lets start with the tools cd.
How is it burned? Joliet or iso 9660?


----------



## rocketman24

I just purchased a Hughes SD-DVR40. It booted up fine, so I knew the unit was good. Purchased the InstantCake 6.2 cd and the LBA cd. 

I purchased a new 320gig drive, put it in my PC and booted with instantcake. No problems; drive baked successfully. 

I then followed the zipper instructions. Created the Tools cd. The only difference was that I downloaded the latest "tweak.sh" and put that into the CD. I followed steps 1 through 5J (up to the part where I install it back into the TIVO. 

It booted fine (except for one error, but I did not exactly catch it). I then remembered that the InstantCake instructions stated that I MUST do a clear and delete all before anything will work. That's where I'm at now. 

When the clear is done (may take a while), I'll continue on with step 5K. 

Question... Is this clear all/restart going to clear out any of the work that the zipper script has done?


----------



## tache

Okay, thanks for the reply.....

This is how I did it...

On my mac, I inserted a blank CDROM. MacOS then asked what to do, I said mount in Finder. I then dragged items to the disc, then performed a burn. MacOS can see the items just fine. 

On my Fedora machine it sees the items just fine also. Doing this command yields...

root @ orion 1 > file -s /dev/hdc 
/dev/hdc: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'ZIPPERTOOLS'


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
your network settings will need to be reset if you are using Wireless, or not using DHCP.
You could have cleared the error (likely an error 51) without a C&DE


----------



## rocketman24

So what should my next step be? Should I let the clear and delete everything continue? It could take a while (from what I understand) on a 320gig drive.

How do I change the IP address? I am not using a wireless connection. I assigned it an IP address. After the C&DE, will it just go to DHCP? If not, must I take the drive out in order to modify the IP address?

Just curious... maybe the easiest thing is to answer my first question... what should I do next?


----------



## Gunnyman

it SHOULD go to dhcp if it doesn't you are pulling the drive and re-zippering
you can't interruupt a C&DE


----------



## rocketman24

This was a brand new drive. Couldn't I just stop the C&DE, pull the drive out of the TIVO and start from scratch?

Instead of doing InstantCake this time, can I just pull the 000001 file off of the InstantCake CD, and put in on the Tools CD and start all over? 

I'm assuming with the 000001 image on the tool CD, it will clear out my entire drive and start from scratch. Can I then also avoid doing the C&DE?

I'm only thinking of this because folks have stated that the C&DE could run for HOURS.

Also, if I do wait and it does boot to DHCP, how do I change it to go to fixed IP address?

Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## tache

Okay, I have a good CDROM now. I am going to try to run zipper.

I recreated the tools CDROM via k3b on my Fedora box, with the following...

Within the 'Burn...' screen click on the Advanced Tab 
Allow 103 character Joliet filenames 
Allow untranslated filenames 
Allow max length filenames (37 characters) 

Within the 'Burn...' screen click on the Filesystem Tab 
Generate Rock Ridge extensions 
Generate Joliet extensions


----------



## dswallow

rocketman24 said:


> This was a brand new drive. Couldn't I just stop the C&DE, pull the drive out of the TIVO and start from scratch?
> 
> Instead of doing InstantCake this time, can I just pull the 000001 file off of the InstantCake CD, and put in on the Tools CD and start all over?
> 
> I'm assuming with the 000001 image on the tool CD, it will clear out my entire drive and start from scratch. Can I then also avoid doing the C&DE?
> 
> I'm only thinking of this because folks have stated that the C&DE could run for HOURS.
> 
> Also, if I do wait and it does boot to DHCP, how do I change it to go to fixed IP address?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks!


Certainly if you're going to restore the drive from a backup image and start from scratch you can pull it out now and not worry about an in-progress C&DE.


----------



## baritony

I had trouble too getting a CD burned properly. I could not use Nero. I had to use Record Now DX. It has to do with the filenames and extentions. 
Sound like you are on the correct path now though.


----------



## tache

Okay just ran the script. I had errors...

No 6.2 image detected on Tools disk ...
zipper.sh: /cdrom/bootpage: Permission denied
...
mount: you must specify the filesystem type
Setting bootpage parameters...
zipper.sh: /cdrom/bootpage: Permission denied

Your bootpage parameters have been set to: root=/dev/hda4

Copying tivotools to busybox...
tar: sdiff: Could not write to file: No space left on device
tar: securelogin: Could not write to file: No space left on device
.... about 100 lines of that ....
Disabling firewall...
Copying author file ...
cp: unable to open '/tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author': No such file or directory
.... and so on ...


My setup is that I have a PC with the TiVo drive being a 120 GB Maxtor on Primary Master, /dev/hda and the CDROM as Secondary Master, /dev/hdc. Those are the only drives.


----------



## rocketman24

OK, looks like C&DE finished and I was able to telnet in once I saw the IP address assigned by DHCP.

What now. Before I continue with the zipper instruction, how do I assign a fixed IP address?

I guess I'll start searching, but if anyone has the quick answer, that would be great.


----------



## qwertypo

Okay, so, I am having bad luck. The 51 killer thing just seems not to work... for me. I am probably doing something wrong or, did something wrong that is screwing up everything. I have been doing me Telnet via Mac Os X 10.4.3. Everything seemed to work great with the zipper. Everything went as expected....
Now that being said, after installation, I began getting the 51 error.
So, I tried installing and running the 51killer.tcl as described on DTivo Basics.
Nothing works..... I was prompted like expected. "rmrw" did not work. And after running the 51killer.tcl, and saying yes, it said "not changing anything"

I tried to then run the SP2 adjustments, and do the telnet via my PC. Now, that was similiar, not prompted like expected, and many commands were ignored. Then after that, re-ran the 51killer, with same outcome. 

Do I need to restart? Is there a good point to do that? Can I just rerun the zipper?

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## starbiker99

Ok I had everything working great but switched my network around and started having issues with Now playing screens not showing up. So I thought great I will manually assign IP's through TWP. Rebooted and now I can only access one of the Tivos with my pc on the network pc but the other 2 can still communicate with each other. I want to get back into those 2 and switch them back to DHCP but cant telnet ot TWP to them. I have a X over cable connected to my laptop to the Tivo. Any way to reset network settings with reloading the Tivo.


----------



## solsurfer

Gunny - the amount of work that you (and the other authors) saved all of us is just now starting to dawn on me. It installed without a glitch and is a huge time-saver. Thanks a ton!

Can anyone point me to a list of other cool features/hacks that I can now install? I've seen mention of e-mail, movies, weather, etc, but haven't seen any definitive postings here or on DDB.com.

Thanks


----------



## starbiker99

WHEW I fixed it I had miss typed the second string of the IP's 138 instead of 168 thank goodness in Firefox you can look at what you previously typed in a field. YAY


----------



## rbautch

rocketman24 said:


> OK, looks like C&DE finished and I was able to telnet in once I saw the IP address assigned by DHCP.
> 
> What now. Before I continue with the zipper instruction, how do I assign a fixed IP address?
> 
> I guess I'll start searching, but if anyone has the quick answer, that would be great.


Continue on to the next step. The enhancement script will prompt you to set network settings.


----------



## rbautch

qwertypo said:


> Okay, so, I am having bad luck. The 51 killer thing just seems not to work... for me. I am probably doing something wrong or, did something wrong that is screwing up everything. I have been doing me Telnet via Mac Os X 10.4.3. Everything seemed to work great with the zipper. Everything went as expected....
> Now that being said, after installation, I began getting the 51 error.
> So, I tried installing and running the 51killer.tcl as described on DTivo Basics.
> Nothing works..... I was prompted like expected. "rmrw" did not work. And after running the 51killer.tcl, and saying yes, it said "not changing anything"
> 
> I tried to then run the SP2 adjustments, and do the telnet via my PC. Now, that was similiar, not prompted like expected, and many commands were ignored. Then after that, re-ran the 51killer, with same outcome.
> 
> Do I need to restart? Is there a good point to do that? Can I just rerun the zipper?
> 
> Any suggestions would be great.


Have you run the enhancement script? If not, do it, and then reboot.


----------



## rbautch

solsurfer said:


> Gunny - the amount of work that you (and the other authors) saved all of us is just now starting to dawn on me. It installed without a glitch and is a huge time-saver. Thanks a ton!
> 
> Can anyone point me to a list of other cool features/hacks that I can now install? I've seen mention of e-mail, movies, weather, etc, but haven't seen any definitive postings here or on DDB.com.
> 
> Thanks


Search for Tivo Desktop or JavaHMO.


----------



## TubaMan-Z

Inquiring minds want to know.... 

I'm about to embark on this upgrade for the first time. I've previously added 2nd hard drives (preformatted Hinsdale), replaced a failing fan, and Knoppix/ddcopy'd a failing hard disk to a good one. So running the Zipper is the next obvious step....


----------



## alert5

> Okay just ran the script. I had errors...
> 
> No 6.2 image detected on Tools disk ...
> zipper.sh: /cdrom/bootpage: Permission denied
> ...
> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
> Setting bootpage parameters...
> zipper.sh: /cdrom/bootpage: Permission denied
> 
> Your bootpage parameters have been set to: root=/dev/hda4
> 
> Copying tivotools to busybox...
> tar: sdiff: Could not write to file: No space left on device
> tar: securelogin: Could not write to file: No space left on device
> .... about 100 lines of that ....
> Disabling firewall...
> Copying author file ...
> cp: unable to open '/tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author': No such file or directory
> .... and so on ...
> 
> My setup is that I have a PC with the TiVo drive being a 120 GB Maxtor on Primary Master, /dev/hda and the CDROM as Secondary Master, /dev/hdc. Those are the only drives.


Tache

The PTV LBA boot disk is not seeing your Maxtor 120GB drive.
Put your boot hard drive back in the PC. Attach the Maxtor as a slave to that drive and boot up with a MaxBlast DR-DOS boot CD, if you have the one that came with the drive.
Partition and format the Maxtor as FAT32.

If you don't have the DR-DOS boot CD, just boot to whatever Windows OS you have and format the Maxtor drive as FAT32.

Now boot with the PTV LBA boot CD. After you swap out the CD with the Tools CD, run zipper and choose "b" as your drive location.

Make sure you put the Maxtor jumper back into the master or CS position before you install it in the Dtivo.


----------



## rocketman24

I just upgraded a new tivo to 6.2 + Zipper. On my other tivo (same) I have version 4.x running (hacked). My setting menu shows "phone and network settings" and I'm able to force a call using network and set my IP address. On my new 6.2 zippered tivo, all I see is phone setup (no network). Is this just a 6.2 thing... or is this a function of zipper?


----------



## rbautch

TubaMan-Z said:


> Inquiring minds want to know....
> 
> I'm about to embark on this upgrade for the first time. I've previously added 2nd hard drives (preformatted Hinsdale), replaced a failing fan, and Knoppix/ddcopy'd a failing hard disk to a good one. So running the Zipper is the next obvious step....


Yes. Maybe today.


----------



## Gunnyman

rocketman24 said:


> I just upgraded a new tivo to 6.2 + Zipper. On my other tivo (same) I have version 4.x running (hacked). My setting menu shows "phone and network settings" and I'm able to force a call using network and set my IP address. On my new 6.2 zippered tivo, all I see is phone setup (no network). Is this just a 6.2 thing... or is this a function of zipper?


6.2 has no network config stuff hence the IP setup in the Script.


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> Yes. Maybe today.


If it doesn't rain.


----------



## tsunami

Hello all, I have both an HR10-250 and a SD TiVO with 6.2. Both hacked with Zipper.
Rather than have two tools disk, I would like to have one with both images on it and have the zipper ask which one I want to restore, if any.

I tried doing it this way but got a syntax error. Can anyone spot the problem?
Even better would be chose 1 no image install 2 restore 6.2 3 resore HR10-250

############# DETERMINE IF IMAGE SHOULD BE INSTALLED #########################
if [ -e /cdrom/000001 ];then
echo -n "6.2 image detected on your tools disk. Do you want to restore it now? [y/n]: "
read image
if [ "$image" = "y" ]; then
echo "Restoring image. This will take several minutes..."
mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location
echo ""
############ MOUNT AND SET FLAG ########################
root="`/cdrom/bootpage -b /dev/hd$location | cut -c17-20`"
# echo "root is $root"
boot=$(($root-1))
# echo "boot is $boot"
bootpath="/dev/hd$location$boot"
rootpath="/dev/hd$location$root"
echo "bootpath is $bootpath"
echo "rootpath is $rootpath"
cd /
mkdir tivo
mount $rootpath tivo
echo "Image installed by Zipper" > /tivo/image_flag
echo "Please replace the tools disk with the boot disk, then reboot your PC..."
exit 1
else

if [ -e /cdrom/000002 ];then
echo -n "HR10-250 image detected on your tools disk. Do you want to restore it now? [y/n]: "
read image
if [ "$image" = "y" ]; then
echo "Restoring image. This will take several minutes..."
mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /cdrom/000002 /dev/hd$location
echo ""
############ MOUNT AND SET FLAG ########################
root="`/cdrom/bootpage -b /dev/hd$location | cut -c17-20`"
# echo "root is $root"
boot=$(($root-1))
# echo "boot is $boot"
bootpath="/dev/hd$location$boot"
rootpath="/dev/hd$location$root"
echo "bootpath is $bootpath"
echo "rootpath is $rootpath"
cd /
mkdir tivo
mount $rootpath tivo
echo "Image installed by Zipper" > /tivo/image_flag
echo "Please replace the tools disk with the boot disk, then reboot your PC..."
exit 1

else
echo "Skipping image restore. Proceeding with existing image on drive..."
fi 
else
echo "No image detected on Tools disk. Proceeding with existing image on drive..."
fi

cd /


----------



## tache

alert5, thanks for the reply.

So, now I am really confused. The Maxtor is my unhacked DirecTiVo drive that I have in the DirectTiVo, and is working just fine. If I was to reformat it, I would lose all my TiVo content. I thought that I can use it this way, as described in Step 2.


----------



## tache

Okay, now I am just zipping along. 

using the hint that alert5 said that the drive was not being seen, I looking into the problem a bit more. So the problem was that all the commands that needed execute permission were not set. I fixed the problem by fixing everything to have permission (chmod a+x *) in the tool directory. Then the bootpage command worked, and then everything flowed from that.

I have run zipper, and now I am headed to put it back into the TiVo!

Thanks for helping, and as I expected, the this script is very easy!


----------



## tache

Okay, my DirecTiVo came up clean. 

Only problem was that I specified *.*.*.20 being static in the zipper script, but when it came up it was on *.*.*.210 from my DHCP server. It was easy for me to get the information, since I just looked at the log of the DHCP server to get the right info. You might want to put a note in Step M about that. (using tcpdump would also display the IP) After the post tweak.sh script run and reboot, the IP was fixed at *.*.*.20.

Also another note, I would do a "poweroff" instead of the halt in Step H of the directions.

This script is pretty slick, nice comments on the tweak script to explain.


----------



## rbautch

The instructions say to reboot BEFORE running the enhancement script, which runs a script to set your static IP. If you don't reboot, you get a DHCP-assigned address.


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> Hello all, I have both an HR10-250 and a SD TiVO with 6.2. Both hacked with Zipper.
> Rather than have two tools disk, I would like to have one with both images on it and have the zipper ask which one I want to restore, if any.
> 
> I tried doing it this way but got a syntax error. Can anyone spot the problem?


 Carefully check to make sure all of your "if" statements are closed with "fi" statements. Also, I would put the two image checks back to back, and only run the "mount and set flag" once after you've run the restore command and closed with fi. If you really want to get nuts, use an ISO editor to add the tools disk to your boot disk so you never have to change the CD.


----------



## rbautch

This new Zipper has full support for the HR10-250, and also includes the latest version of the Enhancement script with new features described here. Many thanks to principal tester *tsunami*, and testers *Dirac*, *MisterEd*, and *Dswallow*. I would also like to thank God for giving me the skillls....oh wait, that's my NBA draft speech.


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> Have you run the enhancement script? If not, do it, and then reboot.


Ya, I had.... The problem was that I was using the wrong instructions for 51Killer.tcl. I had downloaded it myself, and followed the included directions, which did not work. I then later found the post about it being already inside "busybox" and that did fix the error 51. Thanks.

Now, I have everything working, vserver runs well with TivoTool. Very pleased. Also TWP is great, although an attempt to backup season passes crashs the system.

I would like to remove the feature included inside the zipper, the hack that automaticly adds a buffer to every recording.... 6.2 already had that feature in it, and I prefer not having unchangable settings.... as some shows are always right on time, and adding the buffer cuases conflict. Can I just re-run the zipper? Or is there an easy way to edit that hack? Also, part of why I want to re-run the zipper is to confirm that the TWP problem I am having isn't due to the fact that I screwed up.

That being said..... Many thanks. DirecTv is really stupid for not allowing these features, cause now I love my little box! I am so happy, you guys are awesome! Time well spent. You saved me so much time!


----------



## Gunnyman

you can re-run the endpad tcl and put pad of 0 minutes in


----------



## qwertypo

Gunnyman said:


> you can re-run the endpad tcl and put pad of 0 minutes in


I am not a linux person, although, it is close enough to MSDOS, that I find it easy to figure out...

so I assume I do this....

sh endpad.tcl

Is that accurate? Where is endpad.tcl?

Thanks..... will I benifit from an upgrade to your newest release, and can I do that via FTP and telnet, or do I need to start clean?


----------



## SteelersFan

qwertypo said:


> ...as some shows are always right on time, and adding the buffer cuases conflict. ...


The hack you speak of, EndPad Plus, will not add a pad to the end of one recording and the beginning of the next if two shows are being recorded back to back, let alone cause a conflict. At least that's my experience. Anyone else? I really like this hack. It takes all of the guess work out. :up:


----------



## qwertypo

SteelersFan said:


> The hack you speak of, EndPad Plus, will not add a pad to the end of one recording and the beginning of the next if two shows are being recorded back to back, let alone cause a conflict. At least that's my experience. Anyone else? I really like this hack. It takes all of the guess work out. :up:


 You are correct, it will do that, if they are on the same channel, but I am not sure if they are on different channels....... I was recieving conflict becuase of pads, but maybe it was from 6.2 pads in addition to EndPad Plus.
I would just prefer to at pads as I need them, like southpark starts 2 mins late, and I don't need to pad every recording that way..... and I end up with 3 minutes before....... I think endpad is great for security, but I don't mind manually entering my own pads.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> This new Zipper has full support for the HR10-250, and also includes the latest version of the Enhancement script with new features described here. Many thanks to principal tester *tsunami*, and testers *Dirac*, *MisterEd*, and *Dswallow*. I would also like to thank God for giving me the skillls....oh wait, that's my NBA draft speech.


Pardon my possible ignorance, but, does this mean the HR10-250 can be Zippered and have all the same goodies (MRV, HMO, etc) as the SD units? I thought I read that the HD unit doesn't have network capability but when I read the new instructions for The Zipper, it only says "HR10-250 - New".  
If it is capable I will definitely try to get one before they're all gone! DTivos are the only way to go!


----------



## SteelersFan

qwertypo said:


> You are correct, it will do that, if they are on the same channel, but I am not sure if they are on different channels....... I was recieving conflict becuase of pads, but maybe it was from 6.2 pads in addition to EndPad Plus.
> I would just prefer to at pads as I need them, like southpark starts 2 mins late, and I don't need to pad every recording that way..... and I end up with 3 minutes before....... I think endpad is great for security, but I don't mind manually entering my own pads.


Maybe a small test is in order. After I Zippered my units (that sounds funny - Zippered my units), anyway, I cleared all of my pads and to the best of my knowledge I have had no conflicts.


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Pardon my possible ignorance, but, does this mean the HR10-250 can be Zippered and have all the same goodies (MRV, HMO, etc) as the SD units? I thought I read that the HD unit doesn't have network capability but when I read the new instructions for The Zipper, it only says "HR10-250 - New".
> If it is capable I will definitely try to get one before they're all gone! DTivos are the only way to go!


HD units don't have the code for MRV or HMO, but they can be networked, and the Zipper will disable the encryption of shows.


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Maybe a small test is in order. After I Zippered my units (that sounds funny - Zippered my units), anyway, I cleared all of my pads and to the best of my knowledge I have had no conflicts.


EndPad will not cause conflicts, period. Read the endpad thread.


----------



## bworrell

I successfully zippered by brand new HR10-250 today. Strange thing happened when I tried to run tweak.sh though... the rbautch_files.tgz wasn't in the /hacks directory so the tweak.sh failed. I finally figured out how to remount the filesystem as rw and then place the rbautch_files.tgz in there.

I noticed that wireless support isn't enabled for the HR10-250 yet. Can anyone point me to how to get that working? The script I ran on my SD unit is a 6.2 only script. (And it's in zipper now for 6.2 units.)


----------



## tache

rbautch said:


> The instructions say to reboot BEFORE running the enhancement script, which runs a script to set your static IP. If you don't reboot, you get a DHCP-assigned address.


FYI note: If you are talking about the reboot I did in Step L - I did the reboot twice before I went to look for the DHCP. The two reboots were before the running of the tweak.sh script.

Otherwise I am all up and running, just getting to know all the capability.

Thanks again for putting all the work into the setup.


----------



## solsurfer

rbautch said:


> Search for Tivo Desktop or JavaHMO.


Thanks for the tips. From what I can gather it seems like JavaHMO aka Galleon only works with version 7.1 or higher, while our zippered units are 6.2.


----------



## rbautch

Not true. JavaHMO works fine with 6.2. JavaHMO and Galleon are not the same.


----------



## rbautch

bworrell said:


> I successfully zippered by brand new HR10-250 today. Strange thing happened when I tried to run tweak.sh though... the rbautch_files.tgz wasn't in the /hacks directory so the tweak.sh failed. I finally figured out how to remount the filesystem as rw and then place the rbautch_files.tgz in there.
> 
> I noticed that wireless support isn't enabled for the HR10-250 yet. Can anyone point me to how to get that working? The script I ran on my SD unit is a 6.2 only script. (And it's in zipper now for 6.2 units.)


 Fixed a typo. Should work now. Wireless on an HR10-250 is not trivial. Have to use a tool called wlan-ng. Check the "superseded method" in the wirless script post in my sig to get you started. Never tested it on an HR10-250. It will eventually be encorporated into the Zipper (weeks away).


----------



## solsurfer

rbautch said:


> Not true. JavaHMO works fine with 6.2. JavaHMO and Galleon are not the same.


My apologizes! I saw the "_This is the final version of JavaHMO. All future development will occur in the next-generation version of JavaHMO called Galleon_" on the JavaHMO site, after I had discovered Galleon and assumed it was no longer valid. Do you know if others are still developing apps that can plug into JavaHMO? Or is the current funtionality the end of the road?


----------



## sandpj

Restored original tivoapp, rebooted, and ran new tweak script. 30 second and other patches were not enabled. Not sure what I did wrong. Do I need to re-Zipper?

edit: HR10-250


----------



## lord-dogbert

Hi Guys,

Excellent work, very cool stuff with the zipper. Here's an odd problem that doesn't get an exact match from a google search. The matches are close but not exact enought for me. This is from the tverr log:
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread TvVideoManager <179> died due to signal 11
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: pc 0xaa7c90 status 0x8001d413 cause 0x000008 bva 0x81dbfde8 hi 00000000 lo 0x30b1d5e8 
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R00 0x00000000 R01 0xb001d400 R02 0x00000000 R03 0x00000000 
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R04 0x7f5c5c38 R05 0x0fbc4768 R06 0x7f5c5c30 R07 0x00000000 
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R08 0x00000000 R09 0x7fff7480 R10 0x00000000 R11 0x00000002 
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R12 0x00000000 R13 0x2c000000 R14 0x0000a510 R15 0x9d86f000 
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R16 0x7fff7488 R17 0x7f5c5c00 R18 0x7f5e7ac8 R19 0x7fff75e0 
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R20 0x00000642 R21 0x604a0077 R22 0x00000003 R23 0x7fff76b0 
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R24 0x00000000 R25 0x00b89778 R26 0x00000000 R27 0x00000000 
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R28 0x10048590 R29 0x7fff7470 R30 0x7f5c4c08 R31 0x00aa7ba0 
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: aa7c90 992804 9b9cf0 9b8ce0 99ed10 99b8e8 dbca48 dbd410 dbd378 ded188 e09a98 
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Dec 6 09:01:58 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Dec 7 11:59:49 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[178]: BOGUS EVENT LENGTH: 1439392 SID:0xe0 type=5 buflen=5115904 fe->off.offset=3769296 cache.off.offset=2329904
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread TvVideoManager <179> died due to signal 11
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: pc 0xaa7c90 status 0x8001d413 cause 0x000008 bva 0x81dbfde8 hi 00000000 lo 0x40f8d00 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R00 0x00000000 R01 0xb001d400 R02 0x00000000 R03 0x00000000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R04 0x7f5c5c90 R05 0x0fbce491 R06 0x7f5c5c88 R07 0x00000000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R08 0x00000000 R09 0x7fff7480 R10 0x00000000 R11 0x00000002 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R12 0x00000000 R13 0x88000000 R14 0x0000a510 R15 0xb309b000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R16 0x7fff7488 R17 0x7f5c5c58 R18 0x7f6a3c34 R19 0x7fff75e0 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R20 0x00000cb9 R21 0xe17fcf02 R22 0x00000003 R23 0x7fff76b0 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R24 0x00000000 R25 0x00b89778 R26 0x00000000 R27 0x00000000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: R28 0x10048590 R29 0x7fff7470 R30 0x7f5c4c00 R31 0x00aa7ba0 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: aa7c90 992804 9b9cf0 9b8ce0 99ed10 99b8e8 dbca48 dbd410 dbd378 ded188 e09a98 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) TvVideoManager[179]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

Here's my crontab:
HD-TiVo# more /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
###############################################################################
# crontab by rbautch for enhanced logging, better overall performance, #
# and elimination of TWP problems in 6.2 with "recording history", season #
# pass editing and other random problems that are fixed by restarting TWP #
# version 2.8 October 29, 2005 #
###############################################################################

# Sample below creates a test file and updates it with current time and date
# every 5 minutes -- use this for troubleshooting.
# m h dom mon dow command
*/5 * * * * date >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/cron.test.out

# stop Tivowebplus every night at 3:14am cst
14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/
spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Start Tivowebplus every night at 3:15am cst
# TWPrun.sh created on the fly by enhancement script
15 9 * * * /enhancements/TWPrun.sh; echo "`date` TWP started">> /var/spool/cron/
cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Wipe the logs every Sunday night at 3:18am cst
18 9 * * 1 /busybox/wipelogs; echo "`date` logs wiped" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlo
gs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

# Delete the crond log files every 3 months
22 9 * */3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var
/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Delete cron.test.out every night at 3:24am cst
22 9 * * * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/cron.test.out; echo "`date` cron.test.out
deleted" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Weekly reboots. Cleans things out for better performance if you have several
hacks running
# Also restarts logs, and allows fakecall to reset the last successful call indi
cator,
# so your Tivo won't call home (fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a re
boot).
# This allows you to keep your phone line connected for callerID and PPV orderin
g.
# Use a forced reboot (no safereboot)
25 9 * * 1,4 reboot; echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/
CRONLOG-MAIN

# Display 0n-screen warning messages before scheduled reboots
5 9 * * 1,4 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES...' | /var/ha
ck/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
15 9 * * 1,4 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES...' | /var/h
ack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3

# Tarball the logs before deleting them, every Sunday night at 3:16am cst
16 9 * * 1 tar -czvf /LOG_ARCHIVE.$(date +\%m\%d_\%H:\%M).tgz /var/log/* >> /var
/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Delete the LOG_ARCHIVE files every month
18 9 1 * * rm /LOG_ARCHIVE*; echo "`date` LOG_ARCHIVE deleted" >> /var/spool/cro
n/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Make a backup of season passes and wishlists every Sunday night at 3:30am CST
31 9 * * 1 cd /var/hack/tivowebplus; sh backup_run.sh; echo `date` season pass b
ackup made >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Delete season pass backups every month to save on space
29 9 1 * * rm -r /seasonpass_backups

# End of crontab
HD-TiVo#

Here's the cronlog:
Dec 01 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Thu Dec 1 09:14:02 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Thu Dec 1 09:15:03 UTC 2005 TWP started
Thu Dec 1 09:18:02 UTC 2005 LOG_ARCHIVE deleted
Thu Dec 1 09:22:02 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted
Dec 02 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Fri Dec 2 09:14:01 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Fri Dec 2 09:15:01 UTC 2005 TWP started
Fri Dec 2 09:22:01 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted
Dec 03 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Sat Dec 3 09:14:01 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Sat Dec 3 09:15:01 UTC 2005 TWP started
Sat Dec 3 09:22:01 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted
Dec 04 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Sun Dec 4 09:14:02 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Sun Dec 4 09:15:02 UTC 2005 TWP started
Sun Dec 4 09:22:01 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted
Dec 05 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Mon Dec 5 09:14:02 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Mon Dec 5 09:15:03 UTC 2005 TWP started
var/log/tvlog
var/log/tverr
var/log/tvdebuglog
var/log/tivoweb.log
var/log/tivoLog.pub
var/log/tivoLog.prv
var/log/tclient
var/log/tcdebuglog
var/log/svclog
var/log/secure
var/log/messages
var/log/maillog
var/log/kernel
var/log/kdebug
var/log/endpad.log
var/log/endpad.err
var/log/Otivoweb.log
var/log/Oendpad.log
Mon Dec 5 09:18:02 UTC 2005 logs wiped
Mon Dec 5 09:22:01 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted
Mon Dec 5 09:38:50 UTC 2005 season pass backup made
Dec 06 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Tue Dec 6 09:14:02 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Tue Dec 6 09:15:03 UTC 2005 TWP started
Tue Dec 6 09:22:02 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted
Dec 07 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Wed Dec 7 09:14:02 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Wed Dec 7 09:15:02 UTC 2005 TWP started
Wed Dec 7 09:22:01 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted
Dec 08 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Thu Dec 8 09:14:01 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Thu Dec 8 09:15:03 UTC 2005 TWP started
Thu Dec 8 09:22:02 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted
Dec 09 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified

I don't see anything that matches the time, close but not close enough for unix systems or even hand gernades. I could stop the cron daemon tonight and see if it happens again tomorrow morning. Will advise on that but in the meantime if anyone sees anything please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## lord-dogbert

A little more research:
Kernel:
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: Illegal read at 000054a8 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to myworld(179) 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: $0 : 00000000 b001d400 00000000 00000000 7f5c5c90 0fbce491 7f5c5c88 00000000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: $8 : 00000000 7fff7480 00000000 00000002 00000000 88000000 0000a510 b309b000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: $16: 7fff7488 7f5c5c58 7f6a3c34 7fff75e0 00000cb9 e17fcf02 00000003 7fff76b0 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: $24: 00000000 00b89778 10048590 7fff7470 7f5c4c00 00aa7ba0 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: Hi : 00000000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: Lo : 040f8d00 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: epc : 00aa7c90 Not tainted 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: Status: a001d413 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: Cause : 00000008 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022d74 80024db8 00aa7c90 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: 00aa7c90 00992804 009b9cf0 009b8ce0 0099ed10 0099b8e8 00dbca48 00dbd410 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: 00dbd378 00ded188 00e09a98 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread TvVideoManager <179> died due to signal 11 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: pc 0xaa7c90 status 0x8001d413 cause 0x000008 bva 0x81dbfde8 hi 00000000 lo 0x40f8d00 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: R00 0x00000000 R01 0xb001d400 R02 0x00000000 R03 0x00000000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: R04 0x7f5c5c90 R05 0x0fbce491 R06 0x7f5c5c88 R07 0x00000000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: R08 0x00000000 R09 0x7fff7480 R10 0x00000000 R11 0x00000002 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: R12 0x00000000 R13 0x88000000 R14 0x0000a510 R15 0xb309b000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: R16 0x7fff7488 R17 0x7f5c5c58 R18 0x7f6a3c34 R19 0x7fff75e0 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: R20 0x00000cb9 R21 0xe17fcf02 R22 0x00000003 R23 0x7fff76b0 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: R24 0x00000000 R25 0x00b89778 R26 0x00000000 R27 0x00000000 
Dec 8 09:01:59 (none) kernel: R28 0x10048590 R29 0x7fff7470 R30 0x7f5c4c00 R31 0x00aa7ba0

Here's messages:
Dec 8 09:00:01 (none) crond[226]: USER root pid 1457 cmd date >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/cron.test.out 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) syslogd 1.3-3: restart.
Dec 8 09:03:25 (none) Stats: == System startup resource statistics ==

The cron.test.out ran 1:58 before the panic and restart, hmmm. I stopped the cron job as a starting point.


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> EndPad will not cause conflicts, period. Read the endpad thread.


Sorry for my ignorance, I am not sure what the problem is then... I will read the thread. Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

sandpj said:


> Restored original tivoapp, rebooted, and ran new tweak script. 30 second and other patches were not enabled. Not sure what I did wrong. Do I need to re-Zipper?
> 
> edit: HR10-250


See here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3544686&&#post3544686


----------



## sandpj

Running version 3.1.5f. I used the 3.0 script and it correctly identified as HR10-250. Ciphercheck reported encryption still enabled.


----------



## Greencat

rbautch & Guunyman - You guys made a great product. I have upgraded in the past many different ways and nothing compares to the zipper and script. I had problems - all caused by me not carefully reading the directions. 

Many Many thanks to you guys.

I used a new image but after looking at you instructions I realized that your process can be used to keep the recordings. Is that correct? I needed the new image since I went to a larger drive.


----------



## Gunnyman

yep you can zipper without touching your recordings.


----------



## sandpj

Tried rerunning the script and it seems to run correctly:

hd-bash# cd /hacks
hd-bash# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
Deleting cron Installation...
Deleting CallerID Installation...
Restoring original fakecall...
Restoring original usb drivers...
Restoring original profile...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
Restoring original splash screen...
Done!
hd-bash# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
rbautch_files.tgz 100% |************************************| 2787 KB 00:00 ETA

Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n

Detected Tivo software version is: 3.1.5f-01-2-357
Again, your full HR10-250 software is 3.1.5f-01-2-357
Your software version truncated is 3.1.5f
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel: 2.4.20
Your Tivo model's code name is: phoenix
Your Tivo is an HR10-250 HD DirecTivo

Installing new profile with aliases...
Checking for existing profile...
Existing profile detected, do you want to append new aliases it? [y/n]: y
Appending aliases to your profile...

Adding the /enhancements directory to your PATH statement...

Do you want to install the joe text editor? [y/n]: y
Do you want to make joe your default editor? [y/n]: y
Replacing "vi" with "joe" in your profile aliases...

Do you want to change your bash prompt to be more descriptive? [y/n]: y
Enter a short name for this tivo here: hd
Appending profile with new bash prompt settings...
Do you want to add color to your bash prompt? [y/n]: n

Checking network settings...
Do you want to install netperf network performance tool? [y/n] :n
Skipping netperf installation...

Do you want to install channel logos? [y/n]: y
Loading channel logo slices. This will take a minute...

Do you want to replace the "Almost There" splash screen [y/n]: y
Backing up existing splash screen...
Replacing splash screen...

Do you want to install callerID on your Tivo? [y/n]: y
Installing NCID CallerID...
Appending rc.sysinit.author file to run callerID on reboot...

Do you want to install EndPad(Plus) for soft padding all recorded shows? [y/n]: n
Skipping EndPad(Plus) installation...

Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers for increased speed of
MRV tranfers and video extraction? [y/n]: y
Backing up old driver(s) to /lib/modules/backups, installing new drivers...

Do you have Tivowebplus already installed? [y/n]: n
Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [y/n]: y
installing Tivowebplus plus several awesome modules, including...
Channelprefs, Batch Play, Netconfig, Backup, and Manual Record...
Installing TWP in /var/hack...
Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup

Existing fakecall detected in /busybox, backing up and replacing...
Running updated fakecall now....
Running fakecall version 3
Fakecall ran successfully!

appending fakecall.tcl to log entries in CRONLOG-MAIN...

Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y
Existing crond binary detected, replacing...
Creating user definitions...
Creating required cron directories...
copying the crondtab where crond expects it
appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run crond on startup

Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?
Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]: n
Appending crontab to force reboot every Sunday and Wednesday at 3:25am CST...

Do you want to archive your logs every week before wiping them? [y/n]: y
Appending crontab to tarball logs every week and store them in root...

Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes? [y/n]: n
Skipping automatic season pass backups...

Do you want Showcases and Yellow Stars? [y/n]: n
starting sc62remove.tcl...
No existing showcase tokens found. Good...

Installing symlinks to keep hacks out of /var...
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidalias to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidlog to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidlogupd to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/ncid to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/tivocid to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/ncid to /var/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/out2osd to /var/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/ncid to /var/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/out2osd.conf to /var/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin/ncidd to /var/hack/sbin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/fonts to /var/hack/share
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/ncid to /var/hack/share
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/log
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/log/cidcall.log to /var/log
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron to /var/spool
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/cronlogs to /var/spool/cron
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs to /var/spool/cron

Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...

Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

hd-bash# reboot

But Ciphercheck is still reporting encrypt enabled and 30-sec does not work.

Any ideas?


----------



## rocketman24

Not sure if this is a zipper issue or hackman, but after I make my hackman adjustments (ie, to autostart tivoweb, mfs_ftp, ftp, telnet... etc from the rc.sysinit.author file) , my path get's screwed up. I lose the all important path to /busybox. 

Now, PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin. If I uninstall tweak and reinstall, I get it back, but I eventually lose it again when I start messing with my hackman settings.

Anyone else experience this? Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## Gunnyman

yeah we do experience it. Best way to fix it is to not use hackman to autostart stuff.
It doesn't seem to append to your author file properly, it re-creates it.


----------



## lew

Gunnyman said:


> yeah we do experience it. Best way to fix it is to not use hackman to autostart stuff.
> It doesn't seem to append to your author file properly, it re-creates it.


The title of this thread is:



> Hacking your Series 2 DTivo just got a WHOLE lot easier


Maybe it's time to get hackman out of your script.  or work with the author to fix the problem.


----------



## rocketman24

Ah, there is a simple fix. Simply copy the path set in the original rc.sysinit.author file to the new one in the "user" section:



Code:


#!/bin/bash
#
# /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
# generated by hackman
# Friday, December 09, 2005, 10:29 AM, local time
#
## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
# (Don't edit the ~'s and #'s!) #
[B]export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox[/B]
### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###

# Start of hackman item generation

Now, if I can only figure out that "/utils" and "/tivobin" are for, as they don't exist.


----------



## Gunnyman

lew said:


> The title of this thread is:
> 
> Maybe it's time to get hackman out of your script.  or work with the author to fix the problem.


looking into both options.


----------



## lord-dogbert

No luck so far, even with cron disabled last night Tivo did the same thing a little after midnight, I'm lost now.


----------



## Greencat

Gunnyman said:


> yep you can zipper without touching your recordings.


So if someone is using a hacked 4.0 but they want to upgrade to a hacked 6.2 without losing recordings they could let the machine upgrade to 6.2 and then use the zipper to hack?

And if this would work the way to upgrade would be to remove the softwareupgrade = false????


----------



## rbautch

sandpj said:


> Tried rerunning the script and it seems to run correctly:


 The script assumes that you hacked your tivo with the zipper. So, if you create a "dummy file" in root called "zipper_flag", and then re-run the script it will work.


----------



## rbautch

lord-dogbert said:


> No luck so far, even with cron disabled last night Tivo did the same thing a little after midnight, I'm lost now.


First run the tweak_uninstall.sh script in /hacks. If it still persists, let your tivo call in so your back to stock software. If it still persists, get a new tivo. If it goes away, try hacking it again. If it's only happening on one of your tivos, then try swapping drives and running 51killer.


----------



## Gunnyman

Greencat said:


> So if someone is using a hacked 4.0 but they want to upgrade to a hacked 6.2 without losing recordings they could let the machine upgrade to 6.2 and then use the zipper to hack?
> 
> And if this would work the way to upgrade would be to remove the softwareupgrade = false????


with 4.0 the best way to get to 6.2 is to use dellanave's 6.2 slices guide


----------



## bengalfreak

qwertypo said:


> You are correct, it will do that, if they are on the same channel, but I am not sure if they are on different channels....... I was recieving conflict becuase of pads, but maybe it was from 6.2 pads in addition to EndPad Plus.
> I would just prefer to at pads as I need them, like southpark starts 2 mins late, and I don't need to pad every recording that way..... and I end up with 3 minutes before....... I think endpad is great for security, but I don't mind manually entering my own pads.


Endpadplus is soft padding and will never interfere with a recording regardless of if the later recording is on the same or different channels. If you hard pad a show (using the 6.2 interface) then endpadplus will ignore that extremity (start or finish or both) that has been hard padded and not add any padding at all. Endpadplus is nothing short of amazing and so far has kept me from missing a moment of any show due to network finagling of their schedules.

One thing that will  sometimes happen. If you are watching live TV, and you have a show set to record that for example starts at 7:00pm and ends at 8:00pm. And then another recording setup for 8:00pm to 9:00pm. Then if you have soft padding set up, those two shows will overlap each other by whatever soft padding endpadplus has added. This means your DTivo would have to change the channel you are watching LiveTV on even though there is technically only one recording going on at each time period. When this happens, we simply check to see if the earlier show has finished yet and if so, end the recording early and continue our LiveTV there.


----------



## alert5

> Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...
> 
> Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y


Rbautch I uninstalled the 2.7 tweak.sh on one of my Dtivos, then FTP'ed and ran the new script (3.0?). TWP would not come up after that (Page Not Found), although I could FTP and telnet to that IP.

I now had two uninstall scripts in /var/hacks; one with a - and the other with _ in the name. I ran the "uninstall_tweak.sh" and then re-ran "tweak.sh". This time when prompted to continue after the enhancements, I said no.

I was then presented with a series of requests to perform "rm" on about a dozen items with no y/n prompts. I selected "y" for each and then rebooted. TWP worked fine after that.

The only anomaly I then noticed is that "hackman" no longer has a toggle for "tserver" on either of my zippered Dtivos! Hackman appears to be working fine for the on/off toggles that do exist.


----------



## sandpj

rbautch said:


> The script assumes that you hacked your tivo with the zipper. So, if you create a "dummy file" in root called "zipper_flag", and then re-run the script it will work.


Actually, I had originally zippered the tivo. Not sure why the flag is not there. (I did apply one patch to disable encrypt, but have restored original tivoapp)

I checked other zippered tivos and do not see the zipper flag. Where would I look?

Thank you very much. Paul


----------



## rbautch

The flag is only there temporarily, and ultimately gets deleted. When you run the enhancement script for the first time, it appends your author file with a command to delete the zipper_flag the next time you reboot. The zipper_flag signals the enhancement script to run superpatch and set_mrv_name. I delete the flag so everytime you run a new enhancement script, it won't try to run superpatch.


----------



## sandpj

Very nice. 

Now, I apologize for the basic question, but what is the best way to create the zipper_flag in root?


----------



## Gunnyman

from bash
cd /
then "touch zipper_flag"


----------



## sandpj

Thank you.

Regarding superpatch. Is there a risk that running the earlier versions of the zipper process (that were not "HR10-250 ready") could have incorrectly patched tivoapp preventing superpatch from working properly now? I understand superpatch requires a non-hacked tivoapp or else it will not run. I'm not sure if my saved tivoapp.orig is before or after my first attemps of the zipper on the HR10-250.

NEVER MIND: IT WORKS! Yeah!

This is too cool! I had zippered all the SD tivos for wife and kids, but I had the only tivo that was not zippered. Thank you very much for the great support and wonderful attitude!

Paul


----------



## Gunnyman

another happy customer


----------



## qwertypo

bengalfreak said:


> Endpadplus is soft padding and will never interfere with a recording regardless of if the later recording is on the same or different channels. If you hard pad a show (using the 6.2 interface) then endpadplus will ignore that extremity (start or finish or both) ......
> One thing that will  sometimes happen......your DTivo would have to change the channel you are watching LiveTV on even though there is technically only one recording going on at each time period.......


I have dealt with that with hard pads too, so I am used to it. I didn't realize that softpad disabled itself if you have a hardpad set, that is brilliant. I think that might have lead to my confusion, by adding hardpad 1 minute, I expected it to total 2 with the softpad.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jedware

solsurfer said:


> My apologizes! I saw the "_This is the final version of JavaHMO. All future development will occur in the next-generation version of JavaHMO called Galleon_" on the JavaHMO site, after I had discovered Galleon and assumed it was no longer valid. Do you know if others are still developing apps that can plug into JavaHMO? Or is the current funtionality the end of the road?


I wish someone was still developing. There are a couple of features that have ceased to work in JavaHMO, namely cinema listings, that I wish someone could fix.


----------



## Gunnyman

I had read somewhere that cinema listings have been fixed


----------



## Tormentor

OK, I've read thru this thread all night and I am still uncomfortable about starting to "Zipper" my TiVo. Please give me a little help in starting.

I have a virgin RCA DVR40 with a very full drive and I want to replace the drive with a new 250GB drive and copy what programs I currently have, to the new drive.

I have the new drive and have purchased the Instantcake and LBA48 Boot CDs (I downloaded them and burned the ISO images with my burner) and I have downloaded the other needed files. I was ready to start when I realized that I hadn't addressed copying the programs from my current drive.

When do I need to copy the programs? Prior, During, or after I Zipper the drive? 

I saw a mention of using Hinsdale's guide first and then the Zipper. Hinsdale has two versions, the "Original" and the "New". Does it make a difference? Do I follow the instructions to completion, or only to a certain point? And maybe Hinsdale isn't the best to use. Any other suggestions?

I sure am anxious to get this done but, I don't want to screw it up in the process. My cleanup projects are usually not much fun.

TIA for your help.

--- T ---


----------



## Gunnyman

follow hinsdales NEW instructions for backing up your existing drive to a new one. You won't need Instantcake for the process, but it's nice to have for if/when your drive fails and your backup doesn't work.


----------



## Tormentor

Thanks!

Now, just so I'm clear, 

1. Follow Hinsdales NEW instructions to the point that I should remove the drive from my PC and put into the TiVo chassis.

2. Follow your Zipper Instructions from the beginning, skipping step 2 (I think).

3. Power up and watch it go!


Correct?

--- T ---


----------



## Gunnyman

1) yep but go ahead and put it in the tivo to make sure it worked 
2) yep yep
3) yep yep yep


----------



## ttodd1

Gunnyman said:


> I had read somewhere that cinema listings have been fixed


Yes it has. I'm not sure that the fixed file is posted anywhere but at DDB.


----------



## rpdre1

Tormentor said:


> OK, I've read thru this thread all night and I am still uncomfortable about starting to "Zipper" my TiVo. Please give me a little help in starting.
> 
> I have a virgin RCA DVR40 with a very full drive and I want to replace the drive with a new 250GB drive and copy what programs I currently have, to the new drive.
> 
> I have the new drive and have purchased the Instantcake and LBA48 Boot CDs (I downloaded them and burned the ISO images with my burner) and I have downloaded the other needed files. I was ready to start when I realized that I hadn't addressed copying the programs from my current drive.
> 
> When do I need to copy the programs? Prior, During, or after I Zipper the drive?
> 
> I saw a mention of using Hinsdale's guide first and then the Zipper. Hinsdale has two versions, the "Original" and the "New". Does it make a difference? Do I follow the instructions to completion, or only to a certain point? And maybe Hinsdale isn't the best to use. Any other suggestions?
> 
> I sure am anxious to get this done but, I don't want to screw it up in the process. My cleanup projects are usually not much fun.
> 
> TIA for your help.
> 
> --- T ---


 make sure that the first command, you do before the mfsrestore/mfsbackup is enabling dma.

it will speed up the copy process to ~1 gigabyte per minute, so it should be done in 40 mins vs. 4-5 hours if you don't enable dma. i did my first copy last week without this information only to find out the next day about dma...

the command is:

hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

,then retype this to enable dma on your target drive

hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb

(assuming the source and target drive are a and b; im sure theres a way to combine the command into one line so somebody correct me lol)

last tip, don't bother deleting any recordings to try to speed up the process, it will still take ~40 minutes whether theres 5 or 25 recordings.


----------



## Tormentor

Gunnyman said:


> follow hinsdales NEW instructions for backing up your existing drive to a new one. You won't need Instantcake for the process, but it's nice to have for if/when your drive fails and your backup doesn't work.


Well, I'm back.

I followed Hinsdales instructions ...
The MFStool (2.0) that I use only reconizes my drive as 137MB. I booted with the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD and it shows the full 250GB. Any suggestions on how I should proceed?

Thanks


----------



## rpdre1

wait did u already copy the drive and mfsrestore only recongized 137gb at the end?


----------



## rpdre1

also, id recommend you use this guide over the hinsdale guide: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/ (supports lba48,6.2, etc)

that guide is much easier to understand imo. i used it last week with no problems.
if you decide to use that guide, read my post about dma 2 posts up.


----------



## Tormentor

I booted from the CD and looked at the size displayed for the drives.

With MFSTools I get:

hda 137439MB (New, unused, 250GB drive)
hdb 41110MB (Drive I removed from Tivo with my programs on it)


With the LBA48 CD

hda 250059MB
hdb 41110MB 

After I saw the sizes with the MFSTools CD I rebooted with the LBA48. It is setting here waiting for a CR to continue.


----------



## rpdre1

I'm assuming you downloaded the mfstools cd from the sticky thread here and the PTV cd correct?

The ptv cd has mfstools on it so you dont need to boot the mfstools cd (its outdated and doesnt have lba48).

Boot the ptv cd, do the dma commands i mentioned earlier, then do the mfsbackup/mfsrestore command.

Also, did you buy the ptv cd or did u download the free one? you can use the free one for the drive copy but you're gonna need the $5 one for the kernel that the zipper needs, if you really dont want to buy the cd, we can talk on aim and i'll help you out.


----------



## rbautch

If you are offering to illegally distribute a copy of PTVupgrade's disk, don't. For god sakes, if you can't afford $5...


----------



## rpdre1

I dont have the cd, i was going to link him to the killhdinitrd threads on ddb.


----------



## rpdre1

since we're talking, i want to take the opportunity to thank you and gunny for the script, i've been lurking at this and the enhancement script thread for about a month now and i'm going to finally take the plunge when i get my netgear fa120 in the mail next week. 

ive held back from running because the script updates so often i want to run the latest when i get my ethernet adapter.


----------



## Tormentor

rpdre1 said:


> I'm assuming you downloaded the mfstools cd from the sticky thread here and the PTV cd correct?


I downloaded mfstools from the link in Hinsdales document. It links to 
hellcat tyger org/MFS/2.0/mfstools2noJ.iso
I purchased both the lba48 and Instantcake downloads from PTV



rpdre1 said:


> Boot the ptv cd, do the dma commands i mentioned earlier, then do the mfsbackup/mfsrestore command.


Boot from the PTV LBA48 CD or the PTV Instantcake CD?



rpdre1 said:


> Also, did you buy the ptv cd or did u download the free one? you can use the free one for the drive copy but you're gonna need the $5 one for the kernel that the zipper needs, if you really dont want to buy the cd, we can talk on aim and i'll help you out.


Purchased already. Just confused on the correct way to copy my recorded programs from the old (soon to be an unused backup) drive to my new shiny 250GB dive.

--- T ---


----------



## rpdre1

Tormentor said:


> I downloaded mfstools from the link in Hinsdales document. It links to hellcat tyger org/MFS/2.0/mfstools2noJ.iso


yea mfstools2noJ.iso doesnt have lba48



Tormentor said:


> I purchased both the lba48 and Instantcake downloads from PTV
> 
> Boot from the PTV LBA48 CD or the PTV Instantcake CD?


boot from the ptv lba48, and do:

hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb

adjust the ide letter to match your configuration.


----------



## Tormentor

rpdre1 said:


> boot from the ptv lba48, and do:
> 
> hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
> 
> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
> 
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
> 
> adjust the ide letter to match your configuration.


Sorry I can't tell from the command structure which is the source and which is the destination.

What I currently have cabled is my NEW drive as hda (Destination), my old TiVo drive is hdb (Source), and the CD is hdc.


----------



## rpdre1

in that case just flip the hda & hdb (the two hdparm's dont have to be in any order)

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hda

be absolutely sure the new 250 is hda by pressing shift+page up to scroll up a few times, it will tell u the ide assignments there. do it before you type the cmd's.

also, the screen will blackout about every 5 mins or so, its normal. just press shift to bring the screen back.


----------



## Tormentor

Thanks!

I did verify again and the drives are designated as I thought. I've started it on its merry way. Currently RESTORING!! YEA!!

Once this finishes, do I remove the old little drive and start with the Zipper instructions at the beginning??



--- T ---


----------



## Gunnyman

best bet would be to put it back in teh tivo to make sure it boots then yeah zip away


----------



## rpdre1

yup just skip the step about a 6.2 image 

also, what i meant about the hdparm in my last post is that they dont have to be in any order but they do have to be before the mfsbackup. you can ctrl alt delete to abort and then redo the steps if you skipped hdparm.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

Just when I thought I knew what to do.........................you guys are confusing me.

RCA DVR40 (currently unhacked)

I will be keeping my original 40GB drive as is, in case of a catrostrophy.
I have the tools CD ready except for the 000001 image file. I thought The Zipper would use the original image file off my original hard drive. Is this correct?


----------



## rpdre1

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Just when I thought I knew what to do.........................you guys are confusing me.
> 
> RCA DVR40 (currently unhacked)
> 
> I will be keeping my original 40GB drive as is, in case of a catrostrophy.
> I have the tools CD ready except for the 000001 image file. I thought The Zipper would use the original image file off my original hard drive. Is this correct?


if you want to use a new hard drive with your recordings & settings intact and keep your stock tivo drive as a backup, best way is to copy the drive with mfstools like we we're talking a few posts up and then run the zipper on the upgraded drive (after you've confirmed you did it right and the new drive works in your tivo)


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> the 000001 file is only if you want to start fresh and overwrite the drive you run the script on.
> 
> if you want to use a new hard drive with your recordings & settings and keep your stock tivo drive as a backup,
> what you do is copy the drive with mfstools like we we're talking a few posts up and then run the zipper on the upgraded drive (after you've confirmed you did it right and the new drive works in your tivo).
> 
> the zipper right now doesnt do drive upgrades... but it should intergrate mfstools in the future. people (like me for instance) that never hacked their tivo usually want to do it all at the same time.
> 
> i think we should move this to the upgrade center forum, i dont want to annoy rbautch or gunny by being offtopic.


The Zipper DOES do drive upgrades with mfs tools. Follow the Zipper instructions to download the instantcake CD, copy the 000001 file to the tools disk, and let it rip. I mean, Zip.


----------



## rpdre1

rbautch said:


> The Zipper DOES do drive upgrades with mfs tools. Follow the Zipper instructions to download the instantcake CD, copy the 000001 file to the tools disk, and let it rip.


thats if you wanted to use a new drive without your recordings though if im not mistaken?

what i should of said instead of upgrade is drive copy i think.


----------



## rbautch

True, my mistake.


----------



## rpdre1

no biggie but i think you and gunny should look into that. 

most ppl who would run the zipper would be intrested in doing drive copy as the first thing they do. if you do decide to integrate this, make sure you enable dma.

i cant believe i waited 5 hours for my drive without dma (didnt know at the time). i did a search in the upgrade center for hdparm and there was only a few mentions here and there. it should be in every guide lol.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

Thanks for your patience everyone. I'm a portrait & wedding photographer not a computer guru. I am VERY right brained. My computer skills lie in Adobe Photoshop not Linux.  

OK.............let me get this through my head.
If I want to keep my original Tivo drive intact AND keep all my recordings:

1. Copy my original drive with MFS Tools to my new drive.
2. Run The Zipper on my new drive.
3. I do not have to have the 000001 file on my tools CD because I copied my original Tivo drive to my new drive.
4. After all this is done, all future enhancements are added via the USB wireless adapter from my Windows XP computer.


----------



## rpdre1

Yup, what wireless usb adapter are your going to use though? The tivo's very picky with those.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

rpdre1 said:


> Yup, what wireless usb adapter are your going to use though? The tivo's very picky with those.


I have two Linksys WUSB11 v2.8
At least I lucked up on that one. 

Thanks again to all !!!


----------



## rpdre1

np,
i looked up on the other forum and i read posts with speeds around 450 KB/s (byte) with that specific linksys.


----------



## Tormentor

Gunnyman - Testing at logical points sure takes the challange out of troubleshooting the whole enchalada at the conclusion.  


rpdre1 - I did executite the hdparm commands prior to the mfsbackup. Currently restoring at about 1% per minuite.


Thanks to both of you for all of your help. And also, thaks to rbautch for making sure that we are "staying on the straight and narrow"  


--- T ---


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> no biggie but i think you and gunny should look into that.
> 
> most ppl who would run the zipper would be intrested in doing drive copy as the first thing they do. if you do decide to integrate this, make sure you enable dma.
> 
> i cant believe i waited 5 hours for my drive without dma (didnt know at the time). i did a search in the upgrade center for hdparm and there was only a few mentions here and there. it should be in every guide lol.


 Not a bad idea, and easy enough to implement, but I think doing drive upgrades with hinsdale or weaknees is good practice for getting to know the basics...like what a "primary slave is". It's that kind of knowledge that's a prerequisite for using the Zipper, or else we'll start flooding the zipper discussions with basic questions that should be asked elsewhere.


----------



## etsolow

So the Zipper page says the HR10-250s are newly supported. Is my understanding correct that the process is identical to the "regular" DTiVos, using a brand new drive?

Eli


----------



## Tormentor

I have successfully used the LBA48 boot disk and mfstools to copy my programs from my original drive to my new drive. The new drive booted with any problems in my TiVo. I then returned to new drive to my PC and was able to "Zipper" without any errors. So far so good.

Now when I returned my drive to the TiVo and inserted my D-Link DWL-122 into the USB port for my wireless LAN. It boots and looks good except that I cannot connect to my TiVo. Should it respond to a PING? Ping and Telnet both fail.  

I'm going to place my TiVo back into service until I can access the remainder of the "Zipper". I tested the DWL-122 and it works fine with my laptop.

Any hints, directions, sugesstions, comments??

T


----------



## etsolow

Ack, is the Tivo really this picky about USB network adapters? Jeez. Between Best Buy, Circuit City and CompUSA I wasn't able to find any of the precise (down to the version) models of network adapters recommended on Tivo's site, so I tried three different "close" matches and none of 'em worked. I'm frustrated!


----------



## rbautch

etsolow said:


> So the Zipper page says the HR10-250s are newly supported. Is my understanding correct that the process is identical to the "regular" DTiVos, using a brand new drive?
> 
> Eli


Yes, exactly the same. Well, actually you could eliminate the reboot before you run the enhancement script.


----------



## rbautch

Tormentor said:


> I have successfully used the LBA48 boot disk and mfstools to copy my programs from my original drive to my new drive. The new drive booted with any problems in my TiVo. I then returned to new drive to my PC and was able to "Zipper" without any errors. So far so good.
> 
> Now when I returned my drive to the TiVo and inserted my D-Link DWL-122 into the USB port for my wireless LAN. It boots and looks good except that I cannot connect to my TiVo. Should it respond to a PING? Ping and Telnet both fail.
> 
> I'm going to place my TiVo back into service until I can access the remainder of the "Zipper". I tested the DWL-122 and it works fine with my laptop.
> 
> Any hints, directions, sugesstions, comments??
> 
> T


Is the link light on? Did you reboot?


----------



## rbautch

etsolow said:


> Ack, is the Tivo really this picky about USB network adapters? Jeez. Between Best Buy, Circuit City and CompUSA I wasn't able to find any of the precise (down to the version) models of network adapters recommended on Tivo's site, so I tried three different "close" matches and none of 'em worked. I'm frustrated!


That's because when the tivo software was written, those new adapter firmware versions weren't even a twinkle in some programmer's eye. Try Ebay. Search for "tivo usb adapter".


----------



## etsolow

rbautch said:


> Try Ebay. Search for "tivo usb adapter".


But... I require instant gratification, eBay is _way_ too slow!


----------



## bnm81002

a simple question here, in the zipper instructions it says to burn the tools CD in "Joliet mode" and not "ISO9660 mode" how do I determine this? I have the Nero Express OEM version, not the full version, thanks


----------



## etsolow

bnm81002 said:


> a simple question here, in the zipper instructions it says to burn the tools CD in "Joliet mode" and not "ISO9660 mode" how do I determine this? I have the Nero Express OEM version, not the full version, thanks


Here's what it looked like for me, in Nero, and it seemed to work:


----------



## bnm81002

etsolow said:


> Here's what it looked like for me, in Nero, and it seemed to work:


I don't have that screen at all, my version is the OEM version of Nero


----------



## qwertypo

Hey... I just pressed enter in my now playing list, in order to add folders back to my list. After that, the now playlist takes about 30 seconds to load.... switching back to non-group type list, doesn't fix the problem. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

bnm81002,

I too have the OEM version of Nero. I clicked the "Copy & Backup" icon and then the "Burn Image To Disc" option. I have all the correct files using those options. 

Why this makes a difference, I do not know. I read Gunnyman telling someone to do it this way. After all, Gunnyman & rbautch are The Tivo Masters. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

on a Mac, you have options on what type to burn.
Nero assumes you are wanting to burn for PC.


----------



## Tormentor

rbautch said:


> Is the link light on? Did you reboot?


The power light is on, but no Link light. This adapter works with my laptop, no problems. I know without the Link light I'm dead in the water but there isn't anything that I can do externally to help. TiVo was closer to my wireless router than the PC and then to I even moved the router right next to the TiVo. Still no link.

I've rebooted 2-3 times.

??


----------



## rbautch

qwertypo said:


> Hey... I just pressed enter in my now playing list, in order to add folders back to my list. After that, the now playlist takes about 30 seconds to load.... switching back to non-group type list, doesn't fix the problem. Has anyone seen this before?


 Look for a thread entitled "empty looking now playing list".


----------



## rbautch

Tormentor said:


> The power light is on, but no Link light. This adapter works with my laptop, no problems. I know without the Link light I'm dead in the water but there isn't anything that I can do externally to help. TiVo was closer to my wireless router than the PC and then to I even moved the router right next to the TiVo. Still no link.
> 
> I've rebooted 2-3 times.
> ??


 Try running the zipper again, make sure ssid is correct. There's a string of network troubleshooting steps somewhere in this thread.


----------



## etsolow

So, I was able to find a Linksys USB100M, listed on Tivo's website as "reported to work", but it still no workey. I can't get a link light, and of course can't ping/telnet/etc. I have the serial connection working so I have a bash prompt, and I've tried installing the enhancements for the USB 2.0 drivers, and then using the WUSB11 ver 4.0, still no go.

In both cases I see a message like "usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0xb) is not claimed by any active driver"

Anyone have any ideas to get this working?

EDIT - Some additional notes:
HDVR2, used the $5 boot disk and Instantcake image on a new 250GB drive. Zippering went fine, no errors. Enhancements installed via serial/bash seem fine, I see the new bootup logo, etc... just can't get any kind of networking to work. I can ping the static assigned IP address from the bash prompt and it replies. The network/cable/port are all tested good, work fine with my laptop.


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> Look for a thread entitled "empty looking now playing list".


 Wow... thats a laugh, couldn't find it for the longest time, its "empty looking NPL" For future searchs.

So it turns out, that once I realized the cuase was related to waiting for DNS to timeout, I reconnected my ethernet cable, and it works again. Go figure. Is there a contest for the most mistakes made during installation of the zipper? I hope it has a cash price.

I had disconnected my ethernet for some wiring that needs to be done, didn't think it would cause a prob.


----------



## Gunnyman

dude you aren't even CLOSE 
ok to be fair it's not the zipper but the Unguide thread.
I still have bruises on my forehead from banging it on my desk


----------



## Tormentor

rbautch said:


> Try running the zipper again, make sure ssid is correct. There's a string of network troubleshooting steps somewhere in this thread.


OK.

I cracked back open my TiVo and rerun the zipper instructions. This time I noticed (funny what a little sleep will alow you to do) that when the script "zipper.sh" was running I got the message..

cp: /cdrom/rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory

I found that on my CD the file was named "rbautch_files.tgz" NOT rbautch-files.tgz as the script needed.

I proceeded to change the file name to match the script and was successful in running it this time.

I restored my drive to TiVo and still no network connection. Reran zipper. Still no link light 

I had this great idea, not really knowing if it would work or not but...

I skipped the telnet connection and started zipper with step N. while the drive was in my PC. I figure the worst would happen is that I'd have to reload EVERYTHING!

An interesting thing happened. When I ran the tweak.sh I get an error ... Cannot open archive /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or diectory...

Looks like I changed the file name when I really needed to change the zipper.sh. I don't have any experience with script files can someone take a look at this and let me know if I'm on to something?

Oh, I got all the files from http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html website or the links from that page.


----------



## Gunnyman

etsolow said:


> So, I was able to find a Linksys USB100M, listed on Tivo's website as "reported to work", but it still no workey. I can't get a link light, and of course can't ping/telnet/etc. I have the serial connection working so I have a bash prompt, and I've tried installing the enhancements for the USB 2.0 drivers, and then using the WUSB11 ver 4.0, still no go.
> 
> In both cases I see a message like "usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0xb) is not claimed by any active driver"
> 
> Anyone have any ideas to get this working?
> 
> EDIT - Some additional notes:
> HDVR2, used the $5 boot disk and Instantcake image on a new 250GB drive. Zippering went fine, no errors. Enhancements installed via serial/bash seem fine, I see the new bootup logo, etc... just can't get any kind of networking to work. I can ping the static assigned IP address from the bash prompt and it replies. The network/cable/port are all tested good, work fine with my laptop.


Sorry to say the network dongles and Dtivos are such a crapshoot.
I'm starting to thing Tivo should just take all the adapters except teh Netgear FA120 off of thier list.
This might sound stupid but have you tried the other USB port or the tivo?


----------



## rbautch

The tools disk was fixed a few days ago with the correct name of the archive. Download a fresh copy and rerun the Zipper. You have to reboot before the network settings take effect.


----------



## etsolow

Yeah. I've tried both USB ports. *sigh*

I've exhausted the computer stores in town, so I guess my next step will be to order an FA120 online. Wish me luck -- so much for instant gratification!


----------



## Tormentor

rbautch said:


> The tools disk was fixed a few days ago with the correct name of the archive. Download a fresh copy and rerun the Zipper. You have to reboot before the network settings take effect.


Just my luck  I must have downloaded the file just prior to the changes.

While I'm burning another disk, can I run zipper step N while the drive is still in my PC?

Just wanting to activate it while I'm waiting on some other USB ethernet solution.


----------



## qwertypo

Is it possible to recover old recordings from my OG drive, and put them on my New Zippered drive? or

Should I zipper my OG drive, and add my new drive a second drive?

Is there a way, or are they all gone?

Thank you.


----------



## rbautch

Tormentor said:


> Just my luck  I must have downloaded the file just prior to the changes.
> 
> While I'm burning another disk, can I run zipper step N while the drive is still in my PC?
> 
> Just wanting to activate it while I'm waiting on some other USB ethernet solution.


Nope. Most of it will fail, because it depends on tivosh, which only fires up on the Tivo.


----------



## Tormentor

rbautch said:


> Nope. Most of it will fail, because it depends on tivosh, which only fires up on the Tivo.


Thanks.

I guess that I'll order another USB adapter and wait until it arrives before I can enable the hacks. Correct?

T


----------



## bnm81002

Tracy RainH2o said:


> bnm81002,
> 
> I too have the OEM version of Nero. I clicked the "Copy & Backup" icon and then the "Burn Image To Disc" option. I have all the correct files using those options.
> 
> Why this makes a difference, I do not know. I read Gunnyman telling someone to do it this way. After all, Gunnyman & rbautch are The Tivo Masters. :up: :up: :up:


I have the OEM version of Nero Express, I don't have the Nero Burning ROM at all, so what you suggested doesn't work for me, but thanks anyway


----------



## tonydi

Does your OEM Nero have Nero SmartStart? That's where you'll find the Copy and Burn CD section. You'll probably have to use the little horizontal scroll bar to see the Burn Image to Disc item.


----------



## bnm81002

tonydi said:


> Does your OEM Nero have Nero SmartStart? That's where you'll find the Copy and Burn CD section. You'll probably have to use the little horizontal scroll bar to see the Burn Image to Disc item.


no I don't, all I have is the Nero Express OEM Suite version, no Nero version at all, this software came with the Lite-On combo drive(CD-RW-DVD-ROM drive), I guess I'll write(burn) the tools disk by copying it onto the combo drive through "My Computer" in Windows, hopefully that will work  
my computer > local disk (C > tools disk folder > file and folder tasks > copy this folder > DVD/CD-RW drive (D > copy > CD writing tasks > write these files to CD 
that's how I figure to burn the Tools disk to a CD


----------



## GaryD9

At work, and up to post 903 in this thread - figured I'd post now before I have to get "real" work done instead of reading TCF...

Installed zipper on a HDVR2 two nights ago. All appeared to go well. (FA120... 160GB drive that has been only used for 137 for 2 years now...) Wonderful script. One issue I noticed:

Appears that cron rebooted the tivo last night, but when it came back up, it left the root drive in rw. I manually remounted it to ro, but it appears that this should have been taken care of in the author file. Thoughts?

And an outright question: The "Tivo_Zipper" instructions page has some information that seems a bit confusing. At the top, it says HR10-250 is supported. Then Step1 is to obtain a 6.2 image. PTV doesn't appear to have a 6.2 image for this particular unit (and the newest I've been able to find there is 3.1.xxx) So, is there a 6.2 for the HDTivo floating around someplace? (For that matter, and a bit off topic, is there ANY version for the HR10-250 that supports folders/groups, etc?)

Thanks again for the work
Gary


----------



## rpdre1

GaryD9 said:


> And an outright question: The "Tivo_Zipper" instructions page has some information that seems a bit confusing. At the top, it says HR10-250 is supported. Then Step1 is to obtain a 6.2 image. PTV doesn't appear to have a 6.2 image for this particular unit (and the newest I've been able to find there is 3.1.xxx) So, is there a 6.2 for the HDTivo floating around someplace? (For that matter, and a bit off topic, is there ANY version for the HR10-250 that supports folders/groups, etc?)


you're right, but to quickly answer your question, there's no 6.2 for the hdtivo yet. there might be hope for directv to release it in the future because at CES 2005 directv had hr10-250's on display running a beta 6.2.

you could use 3.15f image in place of the 6.2 image for that step.

originally the zipper didnt support the hr10-250 but later it did and the instructions weren't updated to reflect that. now that rbautch sees this, im sure he'll fix it.


----------



## etsolow

Would the 6.2 image for an HDVR2 work on an HR10-250?


----------



## rbautch

No.


----------



## rbautch

GaryD9 said:


> At work, and up to post 903 in this thread - figured I'd post now before I have to get "real" work done instead of reading TCF...
> 
> Installed zipper on a HDVR2 two nights ago. All appeared to go well. (FA120... 160GB drive that has been only used for 137 for 2 years now...) Wonderful script. One issue I noticed:
> 
> Appears that cron rebooted the tivo last night, but when it came back up, it left the root drive in rw. I manually remounted it to ro, but it appears that this should have been taken care of in the author file. Thoughts?
> 
> And an outright question: The "Tivo_Zipper" instructions page has some information that seems a bit confusing. At the top, it says HR10-250 is supported. Then Step1 is to obtain a 6.2 image. PTV doesn't appear to have a 6.2 image for this particular unit (and the newest I've been able to find there is 3.1.xxx) So, is there a 6.2 for the HDTivo floating around someplace? (For that matter, and a bit off topic, is there ANY version for the HR10-250 that supports folders/groups, etc?)
> 
> Thanks again for the work
> Gary


 Kudos on doing your homework before starting. Try rebooting again to see if it still comes up rw. You're right about the HR10 and the instructions. I'll fix them this week.


----------



## GaryD9

rbautch said:


> Kudos on doing your homework before starting. Try rebooting again to see if it still comes up rw. You're right about the HR10 and the instructions. I'll fix them this week.


Finally through all 1800+ posts. Ugh.

I'll try rebooting again tonight (according to TWP, wife is watching something right now.. )

As for the HR10, and trying to summarize everything I've seen in this thread:

Does NOT use (nor require) 6.2 software (but still uses 3.1 software)

Because of this, the following features can't be enabled: MRV, HMO, Folders, and the 6.2speed increase.

(In other words, the reason to run 'zipper' on an HDirecTivo would only be for callerID, networking (FA120), TWP, 30sec skip, backdoors, and so that things can work with the un-mentionable server that starts with the letter 't', and ends with the word 'server'.)

Is this correct, or did I miss something?

Thanks

(edit to add TWP to the list of things working)
(edit to add 30-sec skip + backdoors)
Gary


----------



## rpdre1

actually, version 3 added hdtivo patches for permanent 30 sec skip.
also disables encryption (you will have to unscramble the pre-zipper recordings to use letter t+server), menu sort, enables backdoors.


----------



## RMH2020

First, let me add my thanks to Gunnyman and Rbautch and many others for great work and support in making the upgrade/hacking process so much easier for most of us.

I've been running a zippered DTiVo for a couple weeks now and almost everything has been working great.

The only issue bugging me right now is not being able to Buy and Record future PPV programs. I have searched the forums for several days to try to find an answer or even understand this situation, but I'm not finding anything useful.

At one time, it seemed a hack called noppv was included in the superpatch, but it is not clear if it is still in superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1 or if the functionality is included in some other element of Zipper or Tweak or other file set. From the description of noppv, it sounds like that is what is causing what I am seeing. However, I don't see noppv anywhere in the files I can look at.

Any ideas on how to correct this or where to look for the answer.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## GaryD9

rbautch said:


> Kudos on doing your homework before starting. Try rebooting again to see if it still comes up rw. You're right about the HR10 and the instructions. I'll fix them this week.


Right after a reboot, while it's pulling sat info:



Code:


[email protected] ~ $ telnet 192.168.0.10
Trying 192.168.0.10...
Connected to 192.168.0.10.
Escape character is '^]'.
refurb-TiVo# uptime
 00:05:37 up 3 min, load average: 2.24, 1.06, 0.40
refurb-TiVo# mount
[B]/dev/hda4 on / type ext2 (rw)[/B]
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
/proc on /proc type proc (rw)
refurb-TiVo#

Not sure why this is happening, as the author file remounts as ro after running network.tcl. Hmm.. lemme get rid of that block in the script (the remount to rw, running of network.tcl, and remount to ro) and try again...


----------



## GaryD9

GaryD9 said:


> Hmm.. lemme get rid of that block in the script (the remount to rw, running of network.tcl, and remount to ro) and try again...


That fixed it. I wonder if that should be automated somehow... My WAG is that tivosh still has the file "network.tcl" open when the command to remount to read-only is run... and the remount fails because of that. I don't think ext2 (or the 2.4 linux kernel) supports lazy remounts...


----------



## GaryD9

Okay, with that resolved (for me), I'm curious about a couple things:

Why does the enchancement script go through so much work to PREVENT the dtivo from phoning home? I'd think that the worst that would happen would be that the dtivo would pick up a couple of certs for MRV and HMO - but it should be easy enough to automatically nuke those every now and then...

The reason I ask is - NCID is useless without the phone line, and forcing a 3am(CST) reboot (which is 6am EST) just happens to be near the same time that one of the kiddie shows my daughter loves comes on... So either I give up NCID - or tell my two year old daughter that she can't have something. (Yes, I AM wrapped around her little finger.) I suppose I could find/fix the crontab entry for the rebooting - but I'd rather not have tivo rebooting twice a week at all. This thing is CONSTANTLY recording stuff.


----------



## Diana Collins

First, 3AM CST is 4AM EST (only one hour time difference between Central and Eastern time).

If you want to change the reboot time, you can adjust it in the /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root file. There time is in UT, so add 5 hours to the desired time.

Finally, there are static routes in the Zipper script that will stop certificate downloads. The main reason you don't want the TiVo dialing (besides the annoyance of it pickup the phone all the time) is that tcphonehome sometimes fails to close the modem, rendering NCID inoperative until you reboot.


----------



## yankeestom

Pulled my drive, ran Zipper, reinstalled and rebooted, and everything looked fine until I tried to use the remote. No response to any buttons, and the light on the front of the unit does not brighten when I press buttons like it did before. I opened it back up and removed and reseated the cable that goes from the motherboard to the front panel (on the motherboard end of the cable), and it seems like the connection is good. But I can't get to the panel end to check it; are there screws somewhere I'm not seeing? How to I get in to check that end of the cable? And is there anything else I should be checking besides that cable?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## austin61

yankeestom said:


> Pulled my drive, ran Zipper, reinstalled and rebooted, and everything looked fine until I tried to use the remote. No response to any buttons, and the light on the front of the unit does not brighten when I press buttons like it did before. I opened it back up and removed and reseated the cable that goes from the motherboard to the front panel (on the motherboard end of the cable), and it seems like the connection is good. But I can't get to the panel end to check it; are there screws somewhere I'm not seeing? How to I get in to check that end of the cable? And is there anything else I should be checking besides that cable?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Was the cable going to the front panel "either slightly or completely removed from the motherboard" during power up? If so you could have this issue

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=105719


----------



## yankeestom

austin61 said:


> Was the cable going to the front panel "either slightly or completely removed from the motherboard" during power up? If so you could have this issue
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=105719


Yep, that must be what happened. Thanks for the link; I'll try the "wait 15 minutes and try again" trick, and if that doesn't work I'll break out the soldering iron.

Thanks again for the assist.


----------



## Arcady

yankeestom said:


> Pulled my drive, ran Zipper, reinstalled and rebooted, and everything looked fine until I tried to use the remote. No response to any buttons, and the light on the front of the unit does not brighten when I press buttons like it did before. I opened it back up and removed and reseated the cable that goes from the motherboard to the front panel (on the motherboard end of the cable), and it seems like the connection is good. But I can't get to the panel end to check it; are there screws somewhere I'm not seeing? How to I get in to check that end of the cable? And is there anything else I should be checking besides that cable?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


I took pictures of how to get the front panel off in case you need to check the other end of the cable. Here's a link to my post about it: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3445157&&#post3445157


----------



## dcorbell

I've got the SIR4120 and the Linksys WUSB12, which by all counts is a working card. I turned off the WEP on my WRT54G, which is set to mixed mode. Got the CD with the correct kernel from the ptvupgrade site (bought the cd), ran the zipper script. Everything copied successfully.

I correctly entered my IP information and I can't get connected to the network. I've tested the WUSB12 and it works properly. I get the power light when I put it in the tivo, but no link light. Ever.

Should this setup be working? Do I need to connect with a wired adapter first, then setup the wireless? Is it just a bum card, and I should try something else?

Any help would be very, very, appreciated.


----------



## Greencat

Anyone know what needs to be done to a Stand Alone tivo so that it can MRV with a Dtivo?


----------



## Gunnyman

it needs to be hacked with killhdinitrd (or a prom mod) then have super patch run on it.


----------



## rbautch

dcorbell said:


> I've got the SIR4120 and the Linksys WUSB12, which by all counts is a working card. I turned off the WEP on my WRT54G, which is set to mixed mode. Got the CD with the correct kernel from the ptvupgrade site (bought the cd), ran the zipper script. Everything copied successfully.
> 
> I correctly entered my IP information and I can't get connected to the network. I've tested the WUSB12 and it works properly. I get the power light when I put it in the tivo, but no link light. Ever.
> 
> Should this setup be working? Do I need to connect with a wired adapter first, then setup the wireless? Is it just a bum card, and I should try something else?
> 
> Any help would be very, very, appreciated.


Your setup should work fine. Confirm that you rebooted so the wireless settings take effect. If still no luck, connect with your wired adapter, open TWP, choose MFS from the main menu, then choose state, then network, then post your setting here. Depending on if you have the latest version of the Zipper, you could also run tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl, which would give you the same stats.


----------



## Greencat

Gunnyman said:


> it needs to be hacked with killhdinitrd (or a prom mod) then have super patch run on it.


Do you know of any guides. This is for someone at my work and this is his first hack. I told him how he could get a cheap Dtivo and use it as a video server from his SA tivo.


----------



## GaryD9

Dan Collins said:


> The main reason you don't want the TiVo dialing (besides the annoyance of it pickup the phone all the time) is that tcphonehome sometimes fails to close the modem, rendering NCID inoperative until you reboot.


So if a person wants to leave their dtivo plugged into the phone line, and doesn't use NCID, then it's "safe" to leave the phone line plugged in? (Reason I'm asking like that is that I got the impression that letting a hacked dtivo phone home was a Bad Thing.)

rbautch, I'm going to whip up a small shell script to alter how the tivo reboot works:

(script would be run by cron, of course, daily at a given time.)

If tivo has rebooted in the last 3 days, do nothing.

If tivo has rebooted in the last 5 days, safe reboot (reboot only if nothing is being recorded)

If tivo hasn't rebooted in the last 5 days (and this is day six), reboot regardless of what might be recording.

This would give tivo a 3 day window to reboot if something isn't recording, and then it only forces the reboot if it's at the 6th day (as fakecall sets the callback for +7days)

If I get around to doing this (probably tonight, depending on the Chaos of my home) do you want a copy for inclusion with the rest of your scripts (and zipper, of course)?


----------



## Gunnyman

Greencat said:


> Do you know of any guides. This is for someone at my work and this is his first hack. I told him how he could get a cheap Dtivo and use it as a video server from his SA tivo.


it all depends on what model standalone he has.
If its a newer tcd 54x series he's got a LOT of work ahead.


----------



## obe1

Im wanting to Zipper my Hughes DVR80 with my new EIDE WD250g. Im ok until Tools CD prompts me to install my PTV image. It reports that my hard drive C is read only. I thought PTV Tools CD took care of that. So how do I prepare my WD250 to accept my image? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greencat

Just guessing but I think you are mounting the wrong drive.


----------



## etsolow

Gunnyman said:


> Sorry to say the network dongles and Dtivos are such a crapshoot.
> I'm starting to thing Tivo should just take all the adapters except teh Netgear FA120 off of thier list.


OK, I had a Netgear FA120 overnighted to me, and it's waiting for me at home right now. If it doesn't fix all my (Tivo-networking-related) problems, I'm throwing the Tivos out the window! 

E


----------



## rbautch

GaryD9 said:


> That fixed it. I wonder if that should be automated somehow... My WAG is that tivosh still has the file "network.tcl" open when the command to remount to read-only is run... and the remount fails because of that. I don't think ext2 (or the 2.4 linux kernel) supports lazy remounts...


 The latest version of the script has code to remove the lines in your author file that run the network script. The way it works is that the first time you boot your newly Zippered drive, the network.tcl script runs, which puts your IP setting in MFS. Then you reboot, and run the enhancement script. The enhancement script detects a zipper flag, and automatically searches through your author file for the commands that run the network script, and deletes those lines on the fly. This ensures that if you someday decide to change your IP settings, they wont be reset to the ones you set with the Zipper everytime you reboot.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> it needs to be hacked with killhdinitrd (or a prom mod) then have super patch run on it.


 Zipper support for standalones is next on the agenda.


----------



## rbautch

GaryD9 said:


> So if a person wants to leave their dtivo plugged into the phone line, and doesn't use NCID, then it's "safe" to leave the phone line plugged in? (Reason I'm asking like that is that I got the impression that letting a hacked dtivo phone home was a Bad Thing.)
> 
> rbautch, I'm going to whip up a small shell script to alter how the tivo reboot works:
> 
> (script would be run by cron, of course, daily at a given time.)
> 
> If tivo has rebooted in the last 3 days, do nothing.
> 
> If tivo has rebooted in the last 5 days, safe reboot (reboot only if nothing is being recorded)
> 
> If tivo hasn't rebooted in the last 5 days (and this is day six), reboot regardless of what might be recording.
> 
> This would give tivo a 3 day window to reboot if something isn't recording, and then it only forces the reboot if it's at the 6th day (as fakecall sets the callback for +7days)
> 
> If I get around to doing this (probably tonight, depending on the Chaos of my home) do you want a copy for inclusion with the rest of your scripts (and zipper, of course)?


 Iteresting idea. Take a look at the start.sh script (the main enhancement script) to see how I handle the user choice between smart reboot and forced reboots. If you make it easy for me, I'll include it in the enhancement script. How will you determine the last reboot date?


----------



## rocketman24

Just a quick FYI. 

If you are running 2 zippered tivos on your network, you'll want to comment out "ncidd" on one of them. It seems that caller ID will not work on both if you have 2 ncidd's (Caller ID Servers) running on the same network. 

On the box you comment out NCIDD, look for the ncid.conf file and modify it to point to the IP address of the tivo running the ncidd server. 

In fact, only the one running the server needs the phone line plugged in.

I rebooted after making this change. Works like a champ!

For what it's worth!


----------



## BigPapa1975

I am a complete newbie at the HDTivos. I currently have an HR10-250. Is it possible for 6.2 to run on this unit? If so, has anyone had success using the Zipper?

Sorry for the ingorant nature of the post, I'm just really confused about what I can do with this unit. Basically, All I really want is to be able to get folder support in my "Now Playing" list. The Networking stuff would be great at some point, too.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out!


----------



## Gunnyman

6.2 won't run on the HDTivo YET  so, sorry no folders.


----------



## GaryD9

rbautch said:


> Iteresting idea. Take a look at the start.sh script (the main enhancement script) to see how I handle the user choice between smart reboot and forced reboots. If you make it easy for me, I'll include it in the enhancement script. How will you determine the last reboot date?


I'm scraping something up now. the busybox version of 'find' is kinda crippled, so I'm working around that.

Here's a mechanism:

Last (or first) line of "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author":


Code:


touch /var/some_special_directory_thats_empty/rebooted

Then the following script, spawned by crond once a day at 3:47:56am (or at the same time of day the current reboot stuff works.)


Code:


#
#if no reboot for OVER 5 days (ie: for 6 days) then FORCE the reboot
#
if [ ! -z  "`find /var/some_special_directory_thats_empty -mtime +5 -name rebooted`" ]; then
  echo force reboot stuff here
#
# if no reboot for OVER 2 days (ie: for 3+ days) then reboot if not recording
#
elif [ ! -z  "`find /var/some_special_directory_thats_empty -mtime +2 -name rebooted`" ]; then
  echo safe reboot stuff here
else
  echo no reboot needed
fi

Actually, I should reverse the logic to check for no reboot needed (file is LESS than 3 days mtime) first, so as to prevent the extra 'find' calls for the most likely situation. I'll fix it up some later (daughter needs me atm) and post


----------



## GaryD9

Revised to check 'no reboot' conditions first:



Code:


#
# if 'rebooted' is LESS THEN 4 days old, no reboot at all
#
if [ ! -z  "`find /var/some_special_directory_thats_empty -mtime -4 -name rebooted`" ]; then
  echo no reboot
#
# if 'rebooted' is 4 or 5 days old (less then 6) then reboot if nothing being recorded
#
elif [ ! -z  "`find /var/some_special_directory_thats_empty -mtime -6 -name rebooted`" ]; then
  echo safe reboot stuff here
#
# if you get here, then either 'rebooted' doesn't exist, or its 6 or more days old.
else
  echo FORCED reboot stuff here
fi

A bit of explanation on what I'm doing here: The 'busybox' versions of most programs is very limited. Normally, for this, I'd find the specific file and pass an -exec parameter on finding it. ie: find -name xxx -exec reboot \{\}\; (Which would run the command 'reboot xxx' if it found a file called xxx - the xxx stuff would be ignored by reboot...) Failing that, I'd run commands and use the shell to check the errorlevel. To my surprise, the busybox version of 'find' returns a '0' errorlevel REGARDLESS of finding a file or not. So, the final way of dealing with it is to run 'find' letting it print anything it finds. Then I use the shell to test if the string that 'find' sends to stdout is empty or not. If its NOT empty, then the file specified was found....

For info on 'find' parameters as provided by busybox, check "find --help" on your tivo shell.

BTW, the best possible use for The Zipper on a dtivo box:

Wife is home and the DirecTV tech comes to check reported low signal levels. I'm at work (over an hour away) and ssh into my home box, and then from there telnet into the tivo... My wife calls me and leaves the speaker phone on (while I mute my end... this is just so I can hear what the tech is doing.) Then, when he's checking the cables (wiggling them, really) on the back of the directivo, I run the following command on the tivo shell:

echo 'Ouch! How'd you like it if I yanked YOUR cord?!' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd


----------



## Gunnyman

Very geeky and COOL way to use your hacked Tivo


----------



## GaryD9

Hmm.. anyone know a way to, from the tivo shell, simulate remote control commands? For example, pause the current 'live tv' show. It might be a neat option for the NCID to pause whatever is on when the phone rings...

(Then again, that might cause issues or confusion if no one was actually watching the television at the time...)


----------



## obe1

You were right! Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

GaryD9 said:


> Hmm.. anyone know a way to, from the tivo shell, simulate remote control commands? For example, pause the current 'live tv' show. It might be a neat option for the NCID to pause whatever is on when the phone rings...
> 
> (Then again, that might cause issues or confusion if no one was actually watching the television at the time...)


Not anymore
sendkey was taken out of 6.2


----------



## rocketman24

Gunnyman said:


> Not anymore, sendkey was taken out of 6.2


Just curious, how is it that you can do the 30 second skip without sendkey? I have not really looked into the code, but I'm just assuming that some "sendkey" mechanism is needed.


----------



## Gunnyman

the backdoor code S-P-S-3-0-S is hard coded into the superpatch modified tivoapp.


----------



## etsolow

Well... Netgear FA120 = SUCCESS!! 

A couple notes from my experience:

1. Apparently the "usb device not claimed by any active driver" message doesn't mean anything. I still get it now with everything working.

2. After re-imaging from scratch, re-zippering and installing the FA120, I *still* couldn't get a link light. Even though I had tested with my laptop to make sure the switch port and cable were good, I swapped out the switch... nothing. Then I swapped the cable... and I was able to get a link light! Go figure. I'm almost tempted to go see if any of those other USB dongles work now... *almost*.

3. The Zipper script appears to assume a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 - I use 255.255.0.0 and therefore even after getting physical connectivity, I had to do some monkeying around to be able to telnet in or see TWP. Any chance the script could prompt for subnet mask?

That's all I've got. Thanks for all your hard work and extra help in this thread!

E


----------



## tonydi

Ran Zipper on a box stock 6.2 HDVR2 and it all completed successfully. Running the tweak script I got to the question about the channel logos and I answered y. It said it was loading the channel logo slices and would take a minute, but it's been about 30 mins and it's just sitting there.

Now what?

ETA....well, I guess 40 mins is more than a minute, but the script is back prompting me for more info so hopefully I'm good to go!


----------



## tonydi

Doesn't look like that long delay loading the channel logos was a good sign. Here's a copy of the session from shortly after that point....

==========
Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers for increased speed of
MRV tranfers and video extraction? [y/n]: y
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/usb20_flag: Read-only file system
Backing up old driver(s) to /lib/modules/backups, installing new drivers...
mkdir: cannot make directory `/lib/modules/backups-orig': Read-only file system
cp: cannot create regular file `/lib/modules/drivers2.4.20.tgz': Read-only file
Couldn't find usb 2.0 drivers. Skipping installation...

Do you have Tivowebplus already installed? [y/n]: n
Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [y/n]: y
installing Tivowebplus plus several awesome modules, including...
Channelprefs, Batch Play, Netconfig, Backup, and Manual Record...
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/TWPrun.sh: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/TWPrun.sh: Read-only file system
chmod: /enhancements/TWPrun.sh: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: No such file or directory
Installing TWP in /var/hack...
mv: cannot remove `/enhancements/TWP_archive.tgz': Read-only file system
Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/TWP_flag: Read-only file system

Existing fakecall detected in /busybox, backing up and replacing...
mv: cannot move `/busybox/fakecall.tcl' to `/busybox/fakecall.bak': Read-only file system
cp: cannot create regular file `/busybox/fakecall.tcl': Read-only file system
Running updated fakecall now....
Inside fakecall 4.x+
done with fakecall

appending fakecall.tcl to log entries in CRONLOG-MAIN...
/enhancements/start.sh: /busybox/fakecall.tcl: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /busybox/fakecall.tcl: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /busybox/fakecall.tcl: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /busybox/fakecall.tcl: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /busybox/fakecall.tcl: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /busybox/fakecall.tcl: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /busybox/fakecall.tcl: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/fakelog_flag: Read-only file system

Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/cron_flag: Read-only file system
Existing crond binary detected, replacing...
rm: /busybox/crond: Read-only file system
mv: replace `/busybox/crond', overriding mode 0777? y
mv: cannot move `/enhancements/crond' to `/busybox/crond': Read-only file system
Creating user definitions...
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/passwd: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/group: Read-only file system
Creating required cron directories...
mkdir: cannot create directory `/enhancements/varhacks/spool': Read-only file system
mkdir: cannot create directory `/enhancements/varhacks/spool': Read-only file system
copying the crondtab where crond expects it
cp: cannot create regular file `/enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root' no such file or directory
touch: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run crond on startup
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system

Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?
Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]: y
Appending crontab to run safereboot every Sunday and Wednesday at 3:25am CST...
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory

Do you want to archive your logs every week before wiping them? [y/n]: y
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
Appending crontab to tarball logs every week and store them in root...
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root: No such file or directory

Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes? [y/n]: y
Cron installation is needed for this feature and was not found. Skipping automatic seasonpass backups...

Do you want to make a backup of your season passes and wishlists right now? [y/n] n
Skipping instant backup...

Do you want to remove HMO/MRV expiration certificates? This cant
hurt, and is necessary if you received 6.2 from a Tivo download. [y/n]: y
Starting cert-remover.tcl...

Running rbautch HMO/MRV certificate remover...
Searching /State/Keyring for HMO/MRV Keys...

Found the following objects in /State/Keyring:

fsid ObjectName
----- ----------
2249742 BACKHAUL_PRIVATE-20000226
2249743 BACKHAUL_PUBLIC-20000226
2249744 BACKHAUL_THUMB-20000226
2249741 SOFTWARE-199801
2984319 SP_4-production-5-13114-180-A-13294-A-13294-A

Deleting: SP_4-production-5-13114-180-A-13294-A-13294-A
2984320 SP_5-production-2-13114-180-A-13294-A-13294-A

Deleting: SP_5-production-2-13114-180-A-13294-A-13294-A
3056909 TIVOVID_2-12000-32767-00000000

HMO/MRV expiration certificates successfully removed...

Do you want Showcases and Yellow Stars? [y/n]: n
starting sc62remove.tcl...
Found existing showcase tokens in the /State/ServiceConfig/DataGroupList...
Showcase tokens removed successfully!

Installing symlinks to keep hacks out of /var...
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/out2osd to /var/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/out2osd.conf to /var/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/fonts to /var/hack/share
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system

Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...

Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

bash-2.02#
==============

What should I do at this point?


----------



## msu72

Need some advice.
Bought Weaknees barebones DSR7000. Got 250 GB drive, used Zipper. Up and running just fine..
Discovered bad Sat input.
Weaknees sent replacement unit.
Swapped zippered drive and card to new unit.
Called DTV and they "married" card to new tivo.
Tivo functions reported hardware problem that needed attention.
Rebooted. No help. 
Cleared and Deleted everything. 
Now Tivo functions work but HMO problematic. Can see other Tivos but won't allow program transfer. Says it is not enabled. Other Tivos see this one but it is listed by last four digits of serial number, not by assigned name.
No TWP. No telnet. Haven't tried serial cable to see if I can get a bash.
Any suggestions?


----------



## etsolow

Gunnyman said:


> 6.2 won't run on the HDTivo YET  so, sorry no folders.


Hmm, so now I'm wondering if I should _wait_ a bit before doing my HDTivo...! If I was going to wait, I wonder how long it'd be!


----------



## Gunnyman

well 6.2 has been out for what 6-9 months and we don't have it on HD units yet.


----------



## RMH2020

"The only issue bugging me right now is not being able to Buy and Record future PPV programs. I have searched the forums for several days to try to find an answer or even understand this situation, but I'm not finding anything useful."


Not sure if this subject is taboo or supposed to be so obvious that no one wants to comment, but...

I accidentally figured out a way around this. Maybe this is documented somewhere, but I couldn't find it. I found that when selecting a future PPV program I can select "Season Pass and other options" that will take me to a screen where I can then select "Buy and Record". This satisfies my desire to record PPV programs later in the day or evening and watch them some other time, so I am happy with things as they are now.


----------



## Penyles

First,
Thank you, GunnyMan & rbautch for all you help.

Is there any reason not to run the Zipper on a tivo that has already been mod. with the "Unguide"? At the moment I already have the drive out trying to recover it to another drive. DD_Rescue is taking a very long time.

I was wondering, How much does the USB 2.0 drivers help when transfering from one Dtivo to another? I thought the series2 boxes had USB 1.1.

Thanks
Penyles


----------



## kwaapia

Folks: 

new to this thread. Great work. I have been lurking for awhile and getting ready to apply the tools here. i downloaded all software, got cds and hard drive and was ready to go this afternoon when i realised i may have purchased the wrong type of drive for my system. 

I have a phillips dsr708 directivo. I bought the seagate 250g SATA drive. when i popped my pc open to install it, i realized i have only PATA type cables. The SATA drive wouldn't fit. 

The i realized i didnt know the type of drive in my dsr708 system. Can someone put me out of my misery? what drives are you guys using? PATA or SATA....and if it is SATA, is there a way to do the upgrade with a laptop instead? what cables do i need to get? if it is PATA, then i guess i have to buy a new drive...thanks.


----------



## etsolow

Sorry, PATA only!


----------



## kwaapia

etsolow said:


> Sorry, PATA only!


ok... i guess my upgrade will start later then. excited to be here. another question. I currently have jsut one dvr - phillips dsr708. I am thinking of getting another one for the bedroom so i can move shows between the 2 systems. is the following possible:

1. buy a standalone non direct tv tivo box and dont activate it.. just use it to pull stuff from the phillips direct tv box. or

2. buy a standalone non direct tv tivo box and activate through direct tv.. and use it to pull stuff from the phillips direct tv box.

3. buy another dsr708 from ebay, dont activate and use as secondary system just pulling shows off the first....

Thanks!


----------



## Diana Collins

You could also try this:

http://www.neticamall.com/adwords/P_1429.htm

Of course, you'd also need a power cable adapter to get a floppy power connector: http://www.xpcgear.com/floppy4pin.html


----------



## Gunnyman

kwaapia said:


> ok... i guess my upgrade will start later then. excited to be here. another question. I currently have jsut one dvr - phillips dsr708. I am thinking of getting another one for the bedroom so i can move shows between the 2 systems. is the following possible:
> 
> 1. buy a standalone non direct tv tivo box and dont activate it.. jsut use it to pull stuff from the phillips direct tv box. or
> 
> 2. buy a standalone non direct tv tivo box and activate through direct tv.. and use it to pull stuff from the phillips direct tv box.
> 
> 3. buy another dsr708 from ebay, dont activate and use as secondary system just pulling shows off the first....
> 
> Thanks!


1) wont work because you can't use mrv without an subscription ona S2 standalone
2) won't work because you can't activate an S2 standalone with DTV (you buy sub from Tivo)
3) ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## Gunnyman

msu72 said:


> Need some advice.
> Bought Weaknees barebones DSR7000. Got 250 GB drive, used Zipper. Up and running just fine..
> Discovered bad Sat input.
> Weaknees sent replacement unit.
> Swapped zippered drive and card to new unit.
> Called DTV and they "married" card to new tivo.
> Tivo functions reported hardware problem that needed attention.
> Rebooted. No help.
> Cleared and Deleted everything.
> Now Tivo functions work but HMO problematic. Can see other Tivos but won't allow program transfer. Says it is not enabled.  Other Tivos see this one but it is listed by last four digits of serial number, not by assigned name.
> No TWP. No telnet. Haven't tried serial cable to see if I can get a bash.
> Any suggestions?


try -re-running setmrvname
C&DE kills all settings in MFS including MRV and Networking. You will either have to re-zipper OR run the enhancement portion from serial BASH.


----------



## tonydi

Well, whatever I'm doing wrong at least I'm consistent! 

I did a second HDVR2 with Zipper and I get the same sort of errors, except it didn't "hang" on the loading of the channel icons. That made me look back further in the process and I found that the first problem was here....

============
Adding the alias "speed" to your profile to run netperf...
/enhancements/start.sh: /.profile: Read-only file system

Do you want to add additional target tivos? [y/n]: y
Enter the IP address of your second target tivo here: 192.168.1.51
/enhancements/start.sh: /.profile: Read-only file system

After rebooting, type "speed" at bash to measure MRV speed between 192.168.1.54 and 19
2.168.1.52
After rebooting, type "speed2" at bash to measure MRV speed between 192.168.1.54 and 1
92.168.1.51

Appending your author file to run netserver on reboot...
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
/enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
===========

I'm holding off on doing the other two HDVR2's until someone can point me in the right direction as to what I'm doing wrong and how to proceed.

Help!


----------



## Gunnyman

tonydi said:


> Well, whatever I'm doing wrong at least I'm consistent!
> 
> I did a second HDVR2 with Zipper and I get the same sort of errors, except it didn't "hang" on the loading of the channel icons. That made me look back further in the process and I found that the first problem was here....
> 
> ============
> Adding the alias "speed" to your profile to run netperf...
> /enhancements/start.sh: /.profile: Read-only file system
> 
> Do you want to add additional target tivos? [y/n]: y
> Enter the IP address of your second target tivo here: 192.168.1.51
> /enhancements/start.sh: /.profile: Read-only file system
> 
> After rebooting, type "speed" at bash to measure MRV speed between 192.168.1.54 and 19
> 2.168.1.52
> After rebooting, type "speed2" at bash to measure MRV speed between 192.168.1.54 and 1
> 92.168.1.51
> 
> Appending your author file to run netserver on reboot...
> /enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
> /enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
> /enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
> /enhancements/start.sh: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Read-only file system
> ===========
> 
> I'm holding off on doing the other two HDVR2's until someone can point me in the right direction as to what I'm doing wrong and how to proceed.
> 
> Help!


that's rather strange
try this: mount -o remount,rw / from bash
and then re-run the enhance script again


----------



## rbautch

etsolow said:


> 3. The Zipper script appears to assume a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 - I use 255.255.0.0 and therefore even after getting physical connectivity, I had to do some monkeying around to be able to telnet in or see TWP. Any chance the script could prompt for subnet mask?


Sure it could, but the Zipper is set up for newbies who may not know what a subnet mask is. And ulness you've got your network partitioned into a few hundred subnets, I'm not sure why you'd want to use a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> that's rather strange
> try this: mount -o remount,rw / from bash
> and then re-run the enhance script again


Strange indeed, since the script mounts the root filesystem as read-write before it starts.


----------



## rbautch

msu72 said:


> Need some advice.
> Bought Weaknees barebones DSR7000. Got 250 GB drive, used Zipper. Up and running just fine..
> Discovered bad Sat input.
> Weaknees sent replacement unit.
> Swapped zippered drive and card to new unit.
> Called DTV and they "married" card to new tivo.
> Tivo functions reported hardware problem that needed attention.
> Rebooted. No help.
> Cleared and Deleted everything.
> Now Tivo functions work but HMO problematic. Can see other Tivos but won't allow program transfer. Says it is not enabled. Other Tivos see this one but it is listed by last four digits of serial number, not by assigned name.
> No TWP. No telnet. Haven't tried serial cable to see if I can get a bash.
> Any suggestions?


Rebooting doesn't clear the "hardware problem" (error#51), it gets cleared when you run the enhancement script, and then reboot. The Zipper instructions clearly state "do not do a clear and delete"!.


----------



## rbautch

Penyles said:


> First,
> Thank you, GunnyMan & rbautch for all you help.
> 
> Is there any reason not to run the Zipper on a tivo that has already been mod. with the "Unguide"? At the moment I already have the drive out trying to recover it to another drive. DD_Rescue is taking a very long time.
> 
> I was wondering, How much does the USB 2.0 drivers help when transfering from one Dtivo to another? I thought the series2 boxes had USB 1.1.
> 
> Thanks
> Penyles


 No reason to run the Zipper if the drive is already hacked using the unguide. Instead, start with the enhancement script in my sig.


----------



## tonydi

Gunnyman said:


> that's rather strange
> try this: mount -o remount,rw / from bash
> and then re-run the enhance script again


Should I do the sh tweak-uninstall.sh first and reboot before running tweak.sh again?


----------



## Gunnyman

if it complains yeah


----------



## etsolow

rbautch said:


> Sure it could, but the Zipper is set up for newbies who may not know what a subnet mask is. And ulness you've got your network partitioned into a few hundred subnets, I'm not sure why you'd want to use a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0.


Fair enough. I suppose anyone who uses something other than a standard class C subnet mask will know enough to establish connectivity anyway.

(I do it because 250ish hosts is nowhere near enough! You don't want my electric bill.)


----------



## tonydi

Ok, I had to run the tweak_uninstall script because tweak.sh complained.

Then I rebooted and tried to run tweak again. Got this....

=============
family-TiVo# cd /hacks
family-TiVo# pwd
/hacks
family-TiVo# sh tweak.sh
Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: r
mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: n
Exiting now...
=============

Next?


----------



## nexus99

I have been out of the loop a bit and didn't even know 6.2 was out there! (I guess however I hacked my system before kept me from getting the update.)

I have a Huges SD-DVR40 that I am going to Zipper. From the 10 mins I have spent researching it looks like I can instant cake to 6.2 then zipper to get all the cool HMO, tolls, etc.

If you guys see anything wrong with this please scream at me. Thanks for building the ZIPPER


----------



## hyzdufan

Two questions...

First, can someone explain to me all the functionalities that are added when my DirecTivo is Zippered? What kind of wireless network capabilities does it add with respect to transfers, download of program data, etc?

Are there any services out there to which I can send my SIR-S4080R drive, and have them Zipper it for me for a fee? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## magnus

1) I think they are all explained in this thread.
2) Some work and fun you just gotta experience for yourself.



hyzdufan said:


> Two questions...
> 
> First, can someone explain to me all the functionalities that are added when my DirecTivo is Zippered? What kind of wireless network capabilities does it add with respect to transfers, download of program data, etc?
> 
> Are there any services out there to which I can send my SIR-S4080R drive, and have them Zipper it for me for a fee?
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## tonydi

After digging around in this thread I copied the rbautch_files.tgz file into the hacks directory and re-ran the tweak.sh file. This time it went through in what appeared to be a normal manner.

This is the only part that didn't look the same as it did the first time I ran tweak:
========
Installing new profile with aliases...
Checking for existing profile...
Existing profile detected, do you want to append new aliases it? [y/n]: y
Appending aliases to your profile...
========

I hope I answered that question correctly, did I?

Anyway, everything seemed to work without having any "no such file or directory" issues.

Is there any good way to tell if this unit is now correctly "Zippered"? I had that odd situation to begin with and the odd situation with the uninstall/reinstall so I'd like to feel warm and fuzzy that I'm good to go.


----------



## JDAWG11

Hey guy's love what you did with this new unit. I just bought the HR10 250 and was so excited to learn it was hackable!!! I did need a little help if anyone is listening at this hour:
I ran the Zipper on my tivo drive and installed back in to original unit. Tivo booted up just fine and tried to telenet to unit. That's when I came up with this error message, "Could not open connection to the host, on port 23. The system cannot find the file specified."
If anyone has ever come across this message, please let me know what you were able to do to fix it. For what it's worth, I did have some questions about the IP address of the tivo. I found it the best way I knew and ran ipconfig on the computer where the ethernet cable was hooked up to. Then unplugged that system and ran it to the tivo, using and asuming the same IP address. I also used a belkin usb-to-ethernet device rather than the one suggested (all that I had lying around the house). If anyone has some time please let me know what you think.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hollepe

Hi
Thanks for giving us the Zipper. 

My USB wired ethernet stopped working after completing tweak.sh script. 

I selected 'yes' to the USB 2.0 driver installation and completed the rest of the script. I rebooted 3 times. Now, I am not able to telnet/ping the Tivo. Ethernet USB Link light is lit. Router is no longer listing the IP address.

How can I restore the USB driver that was backed up during the tweak.sh Enhancement Script? Thanks.


----------



## GaryD9

GaryD9 said:


> Revised to check 'no reboot' conditions first:


I'm trying to redo this a bit to be less ugly. Rather than using 'find' (which makes demands on the filesystem, relies on a reboot flag file existing, is crippled due to busybox (preventing me from telling it NOT to recurse), and can be slow if there happens to be other stuff where that flag file is supposed to be), I'm trying to use /proc/uptime to determine how long its been since the last reboot. Unfortunatly, I have NFC where to get my hands on a cross-compiler (yes, I AM too lazy to search - or rather I'm too lazy to sift through the search results...), and I'm not familier with .tcl (is this the old tcl/tk stuff? shame I never learned that.) So, I'm doing it the hard way - with bash scripts.

rbauth - should I move this sub-sub-sub-thread to your tweaks specific thread?


----------



## Greencat

tonydi said:


> Ok, I had to run the tweak_uninstall script because tweak.sh complained.
> 
> Then I rebooted and tried to run tweak again. Got this....
> 
> =============
> family-TiVo# cd /hacks
> family-TiVo# pwd
> /hacks
> family-TiVo# sh tweak.sh
> Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
> interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
> exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: r
> mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to continue? [y/n]: n
> Exiting now...
> =============
> 
> Next?


This is the same problem I am having. See my posts on the script thread. Did you upgrade with zipper or you own? I'm having this problem on units I did not use zipper on.


----------



## kwaapia

Greencat said:


> This is the same problem I am having. See my posts on the script thread. Did you upgrade with zipper or you own? I'm having this problem on units I did not use zipper on.


well .. after staying up until 3 am dealing with the same problem and reading various posts, I just downloaded an ftp client and browsed around the various files on the tivo. the hack directory was there alright but there was no rbautch_files.tgz file in that directory. so i just ftped it over, run the uninstall tweak, then the tweak. went perfectly. except!:

my new tivo screen looks just like my old one - with only one exception - a new option called music and photos. when i go in there, i get prompted to manually install a server .

I am still scratching my head in regards to all the features this hack is supposed to provide.. where are they?! when i type in the ip address of the tivo on my pc, tivowebplus comes up.

However, i till dont understand how to move recorded programs from the tivo to say, my home network attacked storage device. how does one access the mrv and hmo functions? how do i configure tivowebplus to enable me access it from work?

Other than that, it was a thrill going through this yersterday! as you can tell, this is my very first project! pretty cool stuff you guys have here... oh, and i have the phillips ds6708. however my software is showing dsr7000 .... i am sure i downloaded the correct software from ptvupgrade.... showuld i ask for another one?


----------



## msu72

Gunnyman said:


> try -re-running setmrvname
> C&DE kills all settings in MFS including MRV and Networking. You will either have to re-zipper OR run the enhancement portion from serial BASH.


Thanks for the advice. I bit the bullet last night, pulled the drive, re-zippered and re-ran the enhancement script. Now all is back to normal with both inputs working. I still can't believe how easy the zipper and enhancement script make things. Took all of 45 minutes from the time I started disconnecting cables until I was setting up my season passes again.
Thanks again to you and Rbauch for the help and all of the hard work that went into creating these tools for us.


----------



## rbautch

tonydi said:


> After digging around in this thread I copied the rbautch_files.tgz file into the hacks directory and re-ran the tweak.sh file. This time it went through in what appeared to be a normal manner.
> 
> This is the only part that didn't look the same as it did the first time I ran tweak:
> ========
> Installing new profile with aliases...
> Checking for existing profile...
> Existing profile detected, do you want to append new aliases it? [y/n]: y
> Appending aliases to your profile...
> ========
> 
> I hope I answered that question correctly, did I?
> 
> Anyway, everything seemed to work without having any "no such file or directory" issues.
> 
> Is there any good way to tell if this unit is now correctly "Zippered"? I had that odd situation to begin with and the odd situation with the uninstall/reinstall so I'd like to feel warm and fuzzy that I'm good to go.


This looks fine. If you want to confirm that your profile was set up correctly, try some commands like "ro" and "rw" to see if they work. Also if your bash prompt was customized then it's working fine.


----------



## rbautch

JDAWG11 said:


> Hey guy's love what you did with this new unit. I just bought the HR10 250 and was so excited to learn it was hackable!!! I did need a little help if anyone is listening at this hour:
> I ran the Zipper on my tivo drive and installed back in to original unit. Tivo booted up just fine and tried to telenet to unit. That's when I came up with this error message, "Could not open connection to the host, on port 23. The system cannot find the file specified."
> If anyone has ever come across this message, please let me know what you were able to do to fix it. For what it's worth, I did have some questions about the IP address of the tivo. I found it the best way I knew and ran ipconfig on the computer where the ethernet cable was hooked up to. Then unplugged that system and ran it to the tivo, using and asuming the same IP address. I also used a belkin usb-to-ethernet device rather than the one suggested (all that I had lying around the house). If anyone has some time please let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 Can you ping the tivo? Is the link light glowing on the adapter?


----------



## rbautch

hollepe said:


> Hi
> Thanks for giving us the Zipper.
> 
> My USB wired ethernet stopped working after completing tweak.sh script.
> 
> I selected 'yes' to the USB 2.0 driver installation and completed the rest of the script. I rebooted 3 times. Now, I am not able to telnet/ping the Tivo. Ethernet USB Link light is lit. Router is no longer listing the IP address.
> 
> How can I restore the USB driver that was backed up during the tweak.sh Enhancement Script? Thanks.


 Pull the drive and mount it in your PC. Then run the uninstall script in the /hacks directory to restore your drivers. Once you get it back in your tivo, you can run the enhancement script again, but say no to usb2.0 drivers. What kind of adapter do you have? If you really want usb2.0 drivers, I suggest building a serial cable to troubleshoot the installation. Otherwise you'll have to pull the drive everytime you test.


----------



## rbautch

GaryD9 said:


> I'm trying to redo this a bit to be less ugly. Rather than using 'find' (which makes demands on the filesystem, relies on a reboot flag file existing, is crippled due to busybox (preventing me from telling it NOT to recurse), and can be slow if there happens to be other stuff where that flag file is supposed to be), I'm trying to use /proc/uptime to determine how long its been since the last reboot. Unfortunatly, I have NFC where to get my hands on a cross-compiler (yes, I AM too lazy to search - or rather I'm too lazy to sift through the search results...), and I'm not familier with .tcl (is this the old tcl/tk stuff? shame I never learned that.) So, I'm doing it the hard way - with bash scripts.
> 
> rbauth - should I move this sub-sub-sub-thread to your tweaks specific thread?


 Yea, let's move it over there. There is a thread on DDB on how to build a MIPS cross compiler on cygwin, which was started by tmesis. I've been trying for a few weeks to build it, with no luck so far. I know what you mean about busybox, I want to compile a full featured version of wget. My problem is likely that I learn everything from Google, and I've never compiled or cross-compiled anything in my life. Google has taught me quite a bit of tcl and the customized version of tcl that tivo uses called tivosh. I'd be happy to help you fill in the gaps. Let me know exactly what you want the script to do.


----------



## hollepe

rbautch said:


> Pull the drive and mount it in your PC. Then run the uninstall script in the /hacks directory to restore your drivers. Once you get it back in your tivo, you can run the enhancement script again, but say no to usb2.0 drivers. What kind of adapter do you have? If you really want usb2.0 drivers, I suggest building a serial cable to troubleshoot the installation. Otherwise you'll have to pull the drive everytime you test.


Thank you. I have a Compaq 10/100 Fast Ethernet USB adapter.


----------



## JrFaust

Woot!!!

I just wanted to say thanks again for Zipper.
I just finished getting telnet, ftp, MVR and TWP running on my R10. I haven't tested all the installed hacks just yet but the main parts for me (MVR, Music and Photos) works great.

Oh, yes it's has a new prom.  

Thanks again guys.


----------



## rbautch

Awesome. Did the Zipper work "out of the box", or did you modify the install in any way?


----------



## JrFaust

I had to install the files into the directiories first. Then I ran tweak.sh and most everything installed but ncid as it's not compatible with 6.1 I guess. I guess I could have copied the correct kernel to VMLINUX_.GZ then made a backup image of my 6.1 system and renamed that to the 000001 and I think it would have ran "out of the box" so to speak.

I'll try that out this weekend and see.


----------



## rbautch

JrFaust said:


> I had to install the files into the directiories first.


Could you clarify this? Also, 6.1 uses the same kernel as 6.2, so I don't think that will make a difference. The fact that the kernel has killhdinitrd applied to it shouldn't have any effect either. In fact, I believe you could skip the whole kernel replacement step entirely and it would still work.


----------



## kwaapia

guys:

I zippered a new 200g seagate drive for my dsr708 2 days ago. went fine , however, just yesterday, I started hearing clicks from the drive, with picture freezes. when i reboot, it just stays on powering up. I suspect the hard drive is shot. 

has anyone had this experience? i want to assume i just lucked out on the hard drive and not something in the enhancements i loaded which caused this? anyone?


----------



## Runch Machine

Is this a serious question, or are you kidding? You aren't suggesting that software of this type could cause disk drive failure are you?


----------



## austin61

kwaapia said:


> guys:
> 
> I zippered a new 200g seagate drive for my dsr708 2 days ago. went fine , however, just yesterday, I started hearing clicks from the drive, with picture freezes. when i reboot, it just stays on powering up. I suspect the hard drive is shot.
> 
> has anyone had this experience? i want to assume i just lucked out on the hard drive and not something in the enhancements i loaded which caused this? anyone?


Did you answer 'y' to the question "Do you want your drive to fail?" during the enhancement install?


----------



## Bribo

Oops, left the "Drive will die in 48 hours" jumper enabled. It's an easy one to miss.


----------



## etsolow

Tough crowd in here today! 

What I think they are trying to say, kwaapia, is that while it's unlikely the upgrade had anything to do with it, it is possible that switching boot partitions or some such thing could have exposed a problem on your drive that's been there un-noticed for a while. At any rate, the clicking/freezing/failing-to-boot certainly sounds like a failing drive. Perhaps you could put that drive back in your PC and run the manufacturer's diags on it? If it has failed you should be able to get a replacement.


----------



## etsolow

Actually, since it's a new drive, even the "exposing a hidden problem" scenario doesn't make sense. Just run the diags and RMA it.


----------



## kwaapia

austin61 said:


> Did you answer 'y' to the question "Do you want your drive to fail?" during the enhancement install?


Interesting responses to my "uninformed" question. I was only trying to figure out why the drive died. I was actually thinking about another poster who asked basically the same question and never got a definitive answer. (see post # 639)

Certainly not all of us have the same level of knowledge in doing this, however we all share the same goal of having fun doing this. whats the point of critisizing and taking pointless jabs at a newbie trying to figure out this stuff?

k


----------



## rbautch

Amen. This is not the forum to fry newbies. Sounds like a bad drive to me.


----------



## tivoguys

The zipper works and it rocks for the simplicity! I have done all the steps and have to buy a wireless card/bridge today to finish the setup. 

What wireless adapter should i buy for the philips DSR708 with WEP 64/128 enabled?

Thanks much!


----------



## Gunnyman

Just wanted to drop in and apologize for my abscence.
Ice strom from the depths of hell has run my family and I out of our home until at LEAST tuesday night.
Internet access is spotty at best.


----------



## jacobracer

Ultra newbie in here attempting the zipper- what is a good program to use to burn the neccessary files to a cd? I tried twice and they all show up but when i type sh zipper.sh it starts the program and then says it can't find tivotools.tar 
Please help!!


----------



## magnus

maybe you did not unzip till you got to tivotools.tar 



jacobracer said:


> Ultra newbie in here attempting the zipper- what is a good program to use to burn the neccessary files to a cd? I tried twice and they all show up but when i type sh zipper.sh it starts the program and then says it can't find tivotools.tar
> Please help!!


----------



## jacobracer

magnus said:


> maybe you did not unzip till you got to tivotools.tar


I did - what program should I use to unzip - I'll try it again.


----------



## sethtat

I am new to zipper
trying to ftp tweaks to tivo
says it is a read-only file system
help


----------



## austin61

sethtat said:


> I am new to zipper
> trying to ftp tweaks to tivo
> says it is a read-only file system
> help


I didn't think it was necessary with "the zipper", but in the old days we use to enter *mount -o remount,rw /* at the bash prompt to get the filesystem to be writable.


----------



## nathan909

I have used the Zipper once "worked like a charm"!

Im about to setup another drive for a x-mass gift The recipient of the gift has the same model tivo as me "HDVR2". After installing the image on a new drive and running the Zipper script on my tivo here, what will the recipient have to do?

Scramble mode is off so dose he need to do anything?
or
Can he do a clear and delete? Or does he need to run "51killer.tlc"

Is there any other problem that may accrue?

Thanks!
-Nathan


----------



## rbautch

nathan909 said:


> I have used the Zipper once "worked like a charm"!
> 
> Im about to setup another drive for a x-mass gift The recipient of the gift has the same model tivo as me "HDVR2". After installing the image on a new drive and running the Zipper script on my tivo here, what will the recipient have to do?
> 
> Scramble mode is off so dose he need to do anything?
> or
> Can he do a clear and delete? Or does he need to run "51killer.tlc"
> 
> Is there any other problem that may accrue?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Nathan


 Follow the latest Zipper instructions TO THE LETTER, especially regarding clear and delete and error51. Should be no problem.


----------



## rbautch

austin61 said:


> I didn't think it was necessary with "the zipper", but in the old days we use to enter *mount -o remount,rw /* at the bash prompt to get the filesystem to be writable.


 True indeed. Tweaks are included on the tools disk download, so now they should be in your /hacks directory.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> Just wanted to drop in and apologize for my abscence.
> Ice strom from the depths of hell has run my family and I out of our home until at LEAST tuesday night.
> Internet access is spotty at best.


 Welcome back! I thought you lived in SC.  Also glad to see some Zipper veterans pitching in to help.


----------



## gerryger

I am a newbie but I did read the 1000+ posts (my eyes are tired)...........i just want to confirm one thing before I start this endeavor.

I just bought a new 250 gig HD . I plan on using that with the stock HD in my HR10-250 but I want this stock HD to be erased/reformatted (of course after I back it up). I don't care to keep any of the settings on that HD. Do I need to pull the drive and reformat it myself (Fat32) or will the Zipper or Instant Cake take care of that for me. My main goal is to do this hack with 2 clean drives. Also, if I can reformat it, can I do that in Windows XP or do I have to do it within Linux (Mfs-tools)


----------



## starbiker99

I have zippered all 3 of my Directivo's and the only trouble I have had has been self induced typing errors. I am looking into getting a 4th unit for practice purposes. I would love to get deep inside of these units. I work on Linux based servers everyday and these seem to be real similar. I would rather not render a regular box helpless.


----------



## bengalfreak

kwaapia said:


> whats the point of critisizing and taking pointless jabs at a newbie trying to figure out this stuff?
> 
> k


Because its funny? Seriously, it was pretty obvious all of those responses were tongue in cheek. For instance, I just happened to pull my drive and zipper it in a DSR7000, placed it back in the DTivo and, rather Murphy-ish-ly, tuner number one is dead. rbautch joked that I must have used the -f (fry a tuner switch) when I did the mfsrestore. So just chuckle and wait for someone to answer you seriously.


----------



## ttodd1

rbautch said:


> Welcome back! I thought you lived in SC.  Also glad to see some Zipper veterans pitching in to help.


In the Greenville area they got hit with alot of ice the the rest of the state did not get.


----------



## Gunnyman

yep 400,000 peeps without power.
I'm going home today ( I am in Charlotte NC) to empty my fridge and freezer before it starts to smell, and get some clean clothes.
Power company says I'll have power Tuesday, MAYBE.


----------



## rbautch

gerryger said:


> I am a newbie but I did read the 1000+ posts (my eyes are tired)...........i just want to confirm one thing before I start this endeavor.
> 
> I just bought a new 250 gig HD . I plan on using that with the stock HD in my HR10-250 but I want this stock HD to be erased/reformatted (of course after I back it up). I don't care to keep any of the settings on that HD. Do I need to pull the drive and reformat it myself (Fat32) or will the Zipper or Instant Cake take care of that for me. My main goal is to do this hack with 2 clean drives. Also, if I can reformat it, can I do that in Windows XP or do I have to do it within Linux (Mfs-tools)


 Don't need to reformat. When you let the zipper install the HR10-250 image for you, it will also format the drive as needed. You can either make a backup of the drive yourself and install the image on the tools disk, or download an instantcake image using the link from the Zipper site. If you really want to start "fresh" go with instantcake. Otherwise, depending on the backup/restore options you choose, most of your old settings will still be there on the image.


----------



## rbautch

I checked the download stats on the tools disk from the Zipper website, which now stands at 2501 downloads. I'm happy to think there could be 2501 Zippered tivos out there. For you history buffs, here is the birth of the Zipper.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

OK, I'll ask another "Stupid Newbie Question". Don't worry, I have a tough skin.
(flame-proof suit on)  

I was not sure as to the programs to use and order in which to do my upgrade. Here's what I did:
1. MFS Tools to back up image of 40GB drive
2. MFS Tools to restore image and copy recorded programs to my new 200GB drive.
3. Installed new drive into Tivo
4. All is well except my 200GB drive reads 137GB / 120 hours. Yes, I knew that it would happen. I just didn't know how to copy my shows without using MFS Tools.

1. Now, do I simply run The Zipper as stated on The Zipper site and it will enable the whole 200GB capacity? 
2. If I wanted to keep all of my recorded shows, should I have done something differently with my new 200GB drive? I have two more Tivos to go.


----------



## tonydi

I can see from your posts in other threads that you've been struggling with getting a large disc support CD created and booting. From your description I think you've failed because the Tivo should see the full hard drive if you had done it correctly.

I'd suggest redoing the whole big drive upgrade again, using the instructions found here:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/step1.php

I've used Nero to burn the ISO image at that site and have upgraded about 6 different Tivo's to bigger drives so I know it works.


----------



## 1a2s3d4f

thank you very much


----------



## n4zmz

I'd have to say that all in all, the zipper script did work after some editing to match my setup.

1 - the check for superpatch fails if you have the .txt file on the cd. (I extracted the full zip to the directory)
2 - the check for the kernel image did not work for the PTV 3.0 cd I had laying around. (vmlinux.px.gz not vmlinux.pz.gz)

For some reason the standby menu item is missing on the main menu. Anyway to get it back?
[edit: found the Superpatch67Standby.tcl script to fix the menu item issue.]

Now off to figure out how to get my standalones to talk to my DTiVo....


----------



## etsolow

rbautch said:


> I checked the download stats on the tools disk from the Zipper website, which now stands at 2501 downloads. I'm happy to think there could be 2501 Zippered tivos out there. For you history buffs, here is the birth of the Zipper.





Gunnyman said:


> be prepared to be HATED by the DDB folks :-D


So why do the DDB folks hate this so much?


----------



## n4zmz

etsolow said:


> So why do the DDB folks hate this so much?


It probably has to do with the fact that Sleeper created a CD which made upgrading a 3.1.1 DTiVo easy (almost too easy). It used methods which were current at the time, but have since been updated to better methods. The CD did cause problems and people never learned what was going on behind the scenes.

They just don't want a repeat.

Having hacked a number of tivos using just about all of the methods out there, having a reasonable script does help. Remembering all of the commands and getting them done in the right order is a pain. (It doesn't help that I've got a wide variety of tivos which each has it's own unique issues.)

I do prefer a full CD to point people at when they ask me. But, building a CD with the zipper script is not difficult and it encourages the person to get a backup CD for their unit which saves time and keeps the image begging down. Now I'd also prefer instructions for something other than Windows (not that I need them, I'm just very partial to my Linux boxen).


----------



## gerryger

rbautch said:


> Don't need to reformat. When you let the zipper install the HR10-250 image for you, it will also format the drive as needed. You can either make a backup of the drive yourself and install the image on the tools disk, or download an instantcake image using the link from the Zipper site. If you really want to start "fresh" go with instantcake. Otherwise, depending on the backup/restore options you choose, most of your old settings will still be there on the image.


I definetly plan on using the instant cake image on the new hd............so then somewhere through the installaton process it will deal with my existing drive besides the new drive...........is one of the backup/restore options 'not to keep any info on the original drive' after the back up has been completed. Also am I right to assume that the 2 drives will be married?

If you think I am too concerned about leaving the data on the existing drive...let me know..........i thought i read that the best way do use the zipper script is with 2 clean drives.


----------



## rbautch

gerryger said:


> I definetly plan on using the instant cake image on the new hd............so then somewhere through the installaton process it will deal with my existing drive besides the new drive...........is one of the backup/restore options 'not to keep any info on the original drive' after the back up has been completed. Also am I right to assume that the 2 drives will be married?
> 
> If you think I am too concerned about leaving the data on the existing drive...let me know..........i thought i read that the best way do use the zipper script is with 2 clean drives.


 Actually the best way to do it is to use ONE large drive, IMO. If you must use two drives, you have to marry them first before running the Zipper. Then run the Zipper on the master drive.


----------



## rbautch

n4zmz said:


> 1 - the check for superpatch fails if you have the .txt file on the cd. (I extracted the full zip to the directory)


 I'm not sure why this would happen, since I use a wildcard in the check (superpatch*). 


> 2 - the check for the kernel image did not work for the PTV 3.0 cd I had laying around. (vmlinux.px.gz not vmlinux.pz.gz)


 Fixed this typo, thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Tracy RainH2o said:


> OK, I'll ask another "Stupid Newbie Question". Don't worry, I have a tough skin.
> (flame-proof suit on)
> 
> I was not sure as to the programs to use and order in which to do my upgrade. Here's what I did:
> 1. MFS Tools to back up image of 40GB drive
> 2. MFS Tools to restore image and copy recorded programs to my new 200GB drive.
> 3. Installed new drive into Tivo
> 4. All is well except my 200GB drive reads 137GB / 120 hours. Yes, I knew that it would happen. I just didn't know how to copy my shows without using MFS Tools.
> 
> 1. Now, do I simply run The Zipper as stated on The Zipper site and it will enable the whole 200GB capacity?
> 2. If I wanted to keep all of my recorded shows, should I have done something differently with my new 200GB drive? I have two more Tivos to go.


I think you might be using the wrong boot disk (with MFS tools on it). The one linked on the Zipper site has support for drives over 127Gig. The Zipper itself will not enable the extra capacity on your drive. Check out the "upgrade" forum, as many others have gone down this road.


----------



## ruexp67

About three weeks ago I used the Zipper to hack both of my HDVR2s and everything worked great.

Today, I went to login through TWP on one of my Tivos and the /var/hacks folder was missing.

I was able to re-install TWP, but I am not sure what other things I might be missing as a result. I am also concerned with making sure this doesn't happen again.

I tried searching, but all searches returned to this thread, and I couldn't find any reference to this particular problem. (Doesn't mean it's not here, I just can't seem to find it.  )

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ruexp67

I re-ran rbautch's script which should replace everything that would have been missing.

I am still confused as to why the symlinks didn't come back.


----------



## hollepe

Hi, what is the path for the 'ls' command? My current path is 

/bin:/sbin:/tvbin. When I execute 'ls' I get:

bash: ls: command not found
I hope I did not delete it.
Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

/busybox or /tivo-bin


----------



## bleair

I just finished installing on my HR10-250 (hehe now 320). The instructions worked great. A few things that I learned as I went along: 

1) The serial console is enabled. This was lucky for me, as I didn't have a supported usb adapter. With a null modem serial cable I could login and 
then run the tweak script. (settings are 115200, 8 n 1 and no flow control) 

2) To get a serail login however, I had to connect the satellite signal. At first I saw syslog output on my serial connection, but I couldn't login. It wasn't until I connected my sat. signal (duh) that the bootup progressed and then I was able to login. That was a happy aha moment. 

3) The linksys USB200m ver 2 adapter can be used. Once I was able to login, run tweak.sh, and install the "USB 2.0 drivers" the tivo had what it needed. After a reboot, my tivo was on my network. 
This is great, as it seems that linksys has now cornered (or is that corned?) the market in all the chain stores for cheap network gear. 

4) It appears that using instacake necessitates running /busybox/51killer.tcl. 

Woo Who, I can now use my linksys adapter and control my tivo from the 
web interface. Great job on the instructions and scripts guys. 

Thanks to rbautch and Gunnyman, you rock.


----------



## jedware

Why am I getting a "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" when trying to mount the ToolsCD with "mount /dev/hdc /cdrom"?


----------



## Gunnyman

is your cdrom secondary master?


----------



## jedware

Gunnyman said:


> is your cdrom secondary master?


yes.

I finally isolated the problem but someone else will need to tell me why. After a couple hours of troubleshooting I isolated it to a BIOS setting and not one I would of thought would be the culprit.

If you own a DELL XPS Txxx and have "Power Management" Disabled then you will get this behavior and unable to mount the ToolsCD.

I have the latest Bios version and I am able to reproduce the behavior at will by changing this setting only. Any explanations?


----------



## rbautch

ruexp67 said:


> I re-ran rbautch's script which should replace everything that would have been missing.
> 
> I am still confused as to why the symlinks didn't come back.


The following file should be present: /var/vardelete_flag. When var gets wiped, the following lines in your author file should run the script that builds the symlinks: 


Code:


if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi

 You can test this out by deleting the flag and the symlinks, and then rebooting.


----------



## JDAWG11

I had an easy time running the ZIPPER and installed my drive back in to my h10-250. Booted up just fine and I am getting lights on my linksys usb200m. But I am having trouble with telenet.  Please help. I am getting an error message "Could not open the connection to the host, on port 23. The system could not find the file specified." Any suggestions?


----------



## PrimeRisk

I'm having a bit of a networking problem. I just wanted to see if anyone else had seen something similar.

A week ago I took one of my DSR7000s and upgraded it's original 40G drive to a 250G. Keeping a system backup on DVD, I decided to play with The_Zipper with the original 40G. Everything went smoothly except my Farallon PN796 USB NIC wouldn't play ball on the boot, so I popped in an ADMTek ADM8511 adapter and we were in business. After running the tweaks on the TiVo I was able to reboot and use the Farallon adapter with no problem.

Everything went so well I decided I wanted to pull my 250G drive and run The_Zipper on it. Unfortunately I can't seem to get either of the network adapters to come up. On the 250G drive. I've booted multiple times and tried both adapters, but no joy. I've repulled the drive and reapplied the script to make sure I didn't dink up the IP address, but still no go.

If I return the 40G Zippered drive to the TiVo, either adapter works.

Any ideas?


----------



## ruexp67

rbautch said:


> The following file should be present: /var/vardelete_flag. When var gets wiped, the following lines in your author file should run the script that builds the symlinks:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
> sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
> fi
> 
> You can test this out by deleting the flag and the symlinks, and then rebooting.


Cool. I verified the exisitance of the flag file, and the code in the author file. I hadn't tried rebooting the tivo when I noticed the /var folder had been emptied. Next time, I can run the repair script manually or reboot. Thanks.


----------



## JrFaust

rbautch said:


> JrFaust said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to install the files into the directiories first.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you clarify this? Also, 6.1 uses the same kernel as 6.2, so I don't think that will make a difference. The fact that the kernel has killhdinitrd applied to it shouldn't have any effect either. In fact, I believe you could skip the whole kernel replacement step entirely and it would still work.
Click to expand...

To clarify.
I looked at the script and skipped running zipper.sh.
Instead I copied and or extracted all the files I needed to the directories the script said to. Then I ran tweak.sh that ran fine.

But arent the hard ware on a 6.2 system the 2.0 platform and the hard ware on the 6.1 system the 2.5 platform? I know that from my experience I havent gotten the kernel for a 6.2 system to work in a 6.1 system. But I havent been in the game all that long so maybe Im doing something wrong.


----------



## Gunnyman

the prom mod is essentially a killhdinitrd done in hardware, no modification of the system kernel is necessary with a prom modded tivo.


----------



## rbautch

JDAWG11 said:


> I had an easy time running the ZIPPER and installed my drive back in to my h10-250. Booted up just fine and I am getting lights on my linksys usb200m. But I am having trouble with telenet. Please help. I am getting an error message "Could not open the connection to the host, on port 23. The system could not find the file specified." Any suggestions?


 Maybe you're not using the correct IP address. Can you ping the tivo from your PC?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

rbautch said:


> I think you might be using the wrong boot disk (with MFS tools on it). The one linked on the Zipper site has support for drives over 127Gig. The Zipper itself will not enable the extra capacity on your drive. Check out the "upgrade" forum, as many others have gone down this road.


Sorry for the wasted post. I didn't realize that MFS Tools was on the LBA48 CD. I re-restored last night and I now have full capacity. I read the MFS Tools posts and downloaded it from the other thread. THANKS !!! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## JDAWG11

I have tried to used each different ip address in my router and same message. Do you think I have a setting in my router that disabled telnet? 
I tried to ping my tivo through command prompt and I am getting another error. "The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction"


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> I think you might be using the wrong boot disk (with MFS tools on it). The one linked on the Zipper site has support for drives over 127Gig. The Zipper itself will not enable the extra capacity on your drive. Check out the "upgrade" forum, as many others have gone down this road.


Russ,
I was gonna use a brand new 200GB hard drive to install "the Zipper" onto it but I read here that "the Zipper" doesn't enable the full capacity of the 200GB drive, so how do I go about enabling the full 200GB capacity of the drive then? I'm not going to save any of my recordings from the original drive, just gonna follow "the Zipper" instructions from beginning to the end, would I have to use either of the "Hinsdale" or "Weaknees" guide first then "Zipper" to the 200GB drive? I have the 6.2 image copied to the "Tools CD" already, so how do I go about using either guide then if I have to do that first then Zippered the drive? thanks


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> Russ,
> I was gonna use a brand new 200GB hard drive to install "the Zipper" onto it but I read here that "the Zipper" doesn't enable the full capacity of the 200GB drive, so how do I go about enabling the full 200GB capacity of the drive then? I'm not going to save any of my recordings from the original drive, just gonna follow "the Zipper" instructions from beginning to the end, would I have to use either of the "Hinsdale" or "Weaknees" guide first then "Zipper" to the 200GB drive? I have the 6.2 image copied to the "Tools CD" already, so how do I go about using either guide then if I have to do that first then Zippered the drive? thanks


 What I meant was that the Zipper itself will not make an image that was created in a non-lba48 envirionment (<137gig) magically expand to full capacity. As long as you use the boot CD that's linked in the Zipper instructions, you'll see the full 200GB using the tools disk you just made.


----------



## dsmturbo

I am trying my 1st HR10-250 using the fantastic ZIPPER prg, everything seemed to go very well..except the machine now reboots after acquiring guide since I telnetted and ran tweak.

I don't know but I am thinking perhaps it is the kernel? Does that make sense, and if so, how do I fix? Can I run killhdinit or something from bash prompt?


----------



## austin61

I just tried the Zipper on a Hughes DVR80 I bought from Value Electronics. Great job on the Zipper guys. 

I hacked my other 3 units the old way and the zipper sure makes it a lot quicker and easier. Again, Rbautch and Gunny great job!!


----------



## rbautch

dsmturbo said:


> I am trying my 1st HR10-250 using the fantastic ZIPPER prg, everything seemed to go very well..except the machine now reboots after acquiring guide since I telnetted and ran tweak.
> 
> I don't know but I am thinking perhaps it is the kernel? Does that make sense, and if so, how do I fix? Can I run killhdinit or something from bash prompt?


 If you had a serial cable you could tell for sure. The HR10 uses the same kernel as 6.2 DTivos. If you used the wrong kernel the tivo wouldn't have booted in the first place, and if killhdinitrd had not been applied already to the kernel, you never would have been able to run the enhancement script. If you can telnet to the tivo, run the uninstall script to see if that helps. If not, pull the drive and re-Zipper.


----------



## dsmturbo

Forgot to mention, I also did a Clear and Delete on it..maybe I was not supposed to. It was a virgin drive replacing the stock (subbed) one.

I run the Express setup(for advanced users)..I would think Express would be for normal users, just the wording I guess. it does say it is a HR10-250 when I run Zipper and the Tweak on it. I think I'll redo zipper..before I did the Tweaks part, it booted okay


----------



## rbautch

dsmturbo said:


> Forgot to mention, I also did a Clear and Delete on it..maybe I was not supposed to. It was a virgin drive replacing the stock (subbed) one.
> 
> I run the Express setup(for advanced users)..I would think Express would be for normal users, just the wording I guess. it does say it is a HR10-250 when I run Zipper and the Tweak on it. I think I'll redo zipper..before I did the Tweaks part, it booted okay


 Dont do a clear and delete.


----------



## geauxdl

I have an RCA DVR80 and downloaded Instant cake for RCA DVR80, and the LBA48 Boot CD and followed directions explicitly. Had no problems during image install or second part with IP address, etc. No errors reported and no problems with install.

Replaced in DVR80 and I am getting green severe error screen. I re-tried installing image and zipper and even tried on another drive. Both drives are new and image was from Instant cake. Green error screen on both and seems to loop to powering up screen and severe error screen.

It worked with original hard drive and still works when I put it back in after these problems. So the DTivo is working and no problems with original drive or DTivo itself.

Any suggestions. I have read through posts and have some experience with this but unable to fix. Thanks.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> What I meant was that the Zipper itself will not make an image that was created in a non-lba48 envirionment (<137gig) magically expand to full capacity. As long as you use the boot CD that's linked in the Zipper instructions, you'll see the full 200GB using the tools disk you just made.


oh ok, I figured there was something that wasn't clear about what you said, since I have all the CD's that was listed in the Zipper instructions, I just follow it as is and my drive will be to the max, thanks Russ


----------



## rbautch

geauxdl said:


> I have an RCA DVR80 and downloaded Instant cake for RCA DVR80, and the LBA48 Boot CD and followed directions explicitly. Had no problems during image install or second part with IP address, etc. No errors reported and no problems with install.
> 
> Replaced in DVR80 and I am getting green severe error screen. I re-tried installing image and zipper and even tried on another drive. Both drives are new and image was from Instant cake. Green error screen on both and seems to loop to powering up screen and severe error screen.
> 
> It worked with original hard drive and still works when I put it back in after these problems. So the DTivo is working and no problems with original drive or DTivo itself.
> 
> Any suggestions. I have read through posts and have some experience with this but unable to fix. Thanks.


Search for "Green Screen of Death" or GSOD. GSOD indicates a corrupted MFS database, which is usually a bad image. Perhaps something went wrong with the download from PTVupgrade. You might check out their forums too.

edit: Did you give the GSOD a chance to finish? If you're using a very large drive (over 250GB), you may need to use the -r 4 switch in MFS tools in order to create large partitions. I may add this switch to the Zipper restore command, since I don't think it has adverse affects on smaller drives.


----------



## geauxdl

rbautch said:


> Search for "Green Screen of Death" or GSOD. GSOD indicates a corrupted MFS database, which is usually a bad image. Perhaps something went wrong with the download from PTVupgrade. You might check out their forums too.
> 
> edit: Did you give the GSOD a chance to finish? If you're using a very large drive (over 250GB), you may need to use the -r 4 switch in MFS tools in order to create large partitions. I may add this switch to the Zipper restore command, since I don't think it has adverse affects on smaller drives.


Thanks for replying so quickly rbautch . I am upgrading to a 400GB so it is a large drive but it has been hours with the problem. Can you explain the -r 4 switch I guess I don't know as much as I thought I did. I also am searching PTV forums and re-downloading Instant Cake. Thanks again.


----------



## dsmturbo

Ah Ha..okay..no Clear and delete. I forgot that is just if drive was setup before on a different system?


----------



## Diana Collins

The -r option on mfsadd and mfsrestore sets the blocksize in the mfs file system. Think of this like the allocation size in a FAT drive. Basically, in order to recover from a disk error, the TiVo has to load the entire drive map into memory. At the default block size (-r 2) it can handle upto 274GB of disk space. Beyond that, you need to use -r 3 or -r 4. 

The trade off is that each recording will likely consume more disk space due to extra "slop space" at the end of each of file. On the plus size, the TiVo runs faster since it has more working memory.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

After making numerous mistakes, I'm zipped with no errors.  

The installation of the Linksys WUSB11 v2.8 went well. When I try to run rbautch's tweaks I get the telnet adding extra lines.......................

I am using Windows 2000 for the install not XP. Do the XP directions apply to 2000? Do I need to use the uninstall command before I run the sh tweak.sh again? Thanks !!!


----------



## geauxdl

Dan Collins said:


> The -r option on mfsadd and mfsrestore sets the blocksize in the mfs file system. Think of this like the allocation size in a FAT drive. Basically, in order to recover from a disk error, the TiVo has to load the entire drive map into memory. At the default block size (-r 2) it can handle upto 274GB of disk space. Beyond that, you need to use -r 3 or -r 4.
> 
> The trade off is that each recording will likely consume more disk space due to extra "slop space" at the end of each of file. On the plus size, the TiVo runs faster since it has more working memory.


Thanks Dan. Would this change the zipper file from:

mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location...

to:

mfsrestore -s 127 - r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location...


----------



## hollepe

Tracy RainH2o said:


> After making numerous mistakes, I'm zipped with no errors.
> 
> The installation of the Linksys WUSB11 v2.8 went well. When I try to run rbautch's tweaks I get the telnet adding extra lines.......................
> 
> I am using Windows 2000 for the install not XP. Do the XP directions apply to 2000? Do I need to use the uninstall command before I run the sh tweak.sh again? Thanks !!!


Were you able to use Linksys WUSB11 v2.8 with the Zipper's included drivers? I thought only the v1.0 was working. Is there a list of suitable USB Wireless NICs somewhere?
Thanks!


----------



## Diana Collins

geauxdl said:


> Thanks Dan. Would this change the zipper file from:
> 
> mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location...
> 
> to:
> 
> mfsrestore -s 127 - r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location...


You have a space between the "-" and the "r" that you don't want. It should be:

mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location...


----------



## Greencat

bleair said:


> I just finished installing on my HR10-250 (hehe now 320). The instructions worked great. Great job on the instructions and scripts guys.
> 
> Thanks to rbautch and Gunnyman, you rock.


I'm thinking about doing what you did. I would guess that you purchased another drive to upgrade and I will do the same. If the upgrade works I then plan to add the original drive as a 2nd drive. Have you thought of this?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

hollepe said:


> Were you able to use Linksys WUSB11 v2.8 with the Zipper's included drivers? I thought only the v1.0 was working. Is there a list of suitable USB Wireless NICs somewhere?
> Thanks!


The WUSB11 v2.8 works for me. I found a list of compatible adapters at www.Tivo.com under the Support section. There is a tab listed "Network", then " Which Network Adapters Work with My Series2 DVR?" takes you to a list. When you get to that page, click on "view all adapters" for the complete list.

Wow, I can't believe I was able to give advise.


----------



## msu72

I'm a little confused. I didn't think that HR10-250's used 6.2. Recent posts indicate that people are using 6.2 images and running the zipper and enhancement script. If that is the case, then do you get full HMO functionality, i.e. MRV?
Don't have HD yet, but just planning ahead.
Thanks


----------



## SteelersFan

msu72 said:


> I'm a little confused. I didn't think that HR10-250's used 6.2. Recent posts indicate that people are using 6.2 images and running the zipper and enhancement script. If that is the case, then do you get full HMO functionality, i.e. MRV?
> Don't have HD yet, but just planning ahead.
> Thanks


See post 1707.


----------



## dsmturbo

dsmturbo said:


> Ah Ha..okay..no Clear and delete. I forgot that is just if drive was setup before on a different system?


Okay I re did hard drive, I got an error 51 after. Then I ran Tweak script and it detected error and I thought perhaps fixed it. However, the machine still gets to Acquiring Sat info and then reboots to Welcome..Powering up.

I don't understand why this is happening. Perhaps I need a new image file or ?


----------



## trplblacksnake

how would you guys recemend upgrading to the new zipper. do I just need to run the uninstall script then ftp the new files over to the /hacks directory and reinstall? Im also having issues with the padding. On my both tivos some how the 2 min padding turned into a 22 min padding Im thinking rerunning the new script will make this work propperly again.


----------



## hawkeye1991

Can I apply the zipper to a 6.2 hacked image with a kilhidnrit (sp?) applied to it already.

If I just have to run the rbautch script. How do I assign the ip address? help me with the commands. Thanks


Also, I tried to apply the hacked image (with a bkz extension and 000001 file name) using the zipper I got the error message that there is no image file.


hawk 
Ps: I'm trying to catch with linux. Running ubuntu, but still stumbling around


----------



## rbautch

Dan Collins said:


> The trade off is that each recording will likely consume more disk space due to extra "slop space" at the end of each of file. On the plus size, the TiVo runs faster since it has more working memory.


 Good explaination. I think the "slop space" effect is minimal (based on JamieP's rough calculations posted elsewhere). So, I think I'm going to add the -r 4 switch to the main Zipper script. I'll test it on a few different size drives first.


----------



## rbautch

hawkeye1991 said:


> Can I apply the zipper to a 6.2 hacked image with a kilhidnrit (sp?) applied to it already.
> 
> If I just have to run the rbautch script. How do I assign the ip address? help me with the commands. Thanks
> 
> Also, I tried to apply the hacked image (with a bkz extension and 000001 file name) using the zipper I got the error message that there is no image file.
> 
> hawk
> Ps: I'm trying to catch with linux. Running ubuntu, but still stumbling around


 Ok to run it on an already hacked image since it will replace the kernel anyway. If you don't know what existing hacks are on there, you might run into trouble. The Zipper will prompt you for IP addresses of your Tivo and router. Just follow the expertly written directions. Don't use any extension on the image file.


----------



## rbautch

msu72 said:


> I'm a little confused. I didn't think that HR10-250's used 6.2. Recent posts indicate that people are using 6.2 images and running the zipper and enhancement script. If that is the case, then do you get full HMO functionality, i.e. MRV?
> Don't have HD yet, but just planning ahead.
> Thanks


HR10-250 does not use 6.2. To use the zipper on it, you put a 3.1.5 image on your tools disk, as described in the instructions.


----------



## rbautch

dsmturbo said:


> Okay I re did hard drive, I got an error 51 after. Then I ran Tweak script and it detected error and I thought perhaps fixed it. However, the machine still gets to Acquiring Sat info and then reboots to Welcome..Powering up.
> 
> I don't understand why this is happening. Perhaps I need a new image file or ?


 Are you using a very large hard drive?


----------



## rbautch

trplblacksnake said:


> how would you guys recemend upgrading to the new zipper. do I just need to run the uninstall script then ftp the new files over to the /hacks directory and reinstall? Im also having issues with the padding. On my both tivos some how the 2 min padding turned into a 22 min padding Im thinking rerunning the new script will make this work propperly again.


 Yes, but FTP the latest script from the link in my sig.


----------



## dsmturbo

rbautch said:


> Are you using a very large hard drive?


Russ, man you are busy answering all our posts...sorry. But no, I am using a 250gb drive. I think I will check my image file just to make sure it is fine. I have a couple around, so I'll try a virgin HR10-250 one perhaps.

I don't understand whay this is happening but am going to try and get it right.

Sorry but maybe it is due to me installing Showcases and Yellow starts or something that the HD doesn't like from script? Do I need a different vmlinux on my Tools disk? All I really need is the No phone home and maybe Caller ID


----------



## dsmturbo

When I run sh zipper.sh, it says:
Checking Tools disk
zipper.sh: [/cdrom/superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl: binary operator expected]
All files found or something like that.
Does this sound correct for HR10-250 install?


----------



## rbautch

Error51 and a non-booting tivo are two separate issues. Try letting the Zipper install your image, and then try to boot it without running the rest of the Zipper. If it hangs, you have a bad image. Nothing to do with showcases. The HR10-250 uses the same kernel as 6.2 Tivos, so that's not it. I don't know what the error you listed above is, but unless it stops the script, you should be ok. Those checks are just to make sure you have all the correct files on the disk so it doesn't fail later.

Does it only not boot after you run the enhancement script? Does the enhancement script correctly identify your tivo as an HR10-250?


----------



## jacobracer

need some help!! what program do i use to extract the zivotools file to a .tar extension and how do i do it. (sorry - stupid newbie here...)


----------



## rbautch

Any "zipping" program, like WinZip will work.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

rbautch said:


> Any "zipping" program, like WinZip will work.


I don't know why but I couldn't get WinZip to work with the Tivo Tools file. I had to download and use WinRar. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

Tracy RainH2o said:


> I am using Windows 2000 for the install not XP. Do the XP directions apply to 2000?


I do not know if anyone else has run across this. I had to use the XP SP2 special instructions to make the Enhancement script work with Windows 2000.

Everything work except Channel Logos. I do not have any.


----------



## geauxdl

Dan Collins said:


> You have a space between the "-" and the "r" that you don't want. It should be:
> 
> mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location...


Thanks Dan and rbautch. I got the zipper and drives working. The only issue I am having now is an error on Now Showing on Tivoweb Plus. Error as follows:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "nowshowingdir": no such variable
while executing
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
if {$nstype == 6} {
print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
(procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I have stopped, started, restarted Tivoweb and rebooted tivo but keep getting same error. I don't know if it is a Tivoweb issue or a zipper issue. The only two Dtivos giving me problems are the two I zippered so I am assuming it has something to do with it. Thanks.


----------



## dsmturbo

rbautch said:


> Error51 and a non-booting tivo are two separate issues. Try letting the Zipper install your image, and then try to boot it without running the rest of the Zipper. If it hangs, you have a bad image. Nothing to do with showcases. The HR10-250 uses the same kernel as 6.2 Tivos, so that's not it. I don't know what the error you listed above is, but unless it stops the script, you should be ok. Those checks are just to make sure you have all the correct files on the disk so it doesn't fail later.
> 
> Does it only not boot after you run the enhancement script? Does the enhancement script correctly identify your tivo as an HR10-250?


Okay, I will try again, I have reimaged the drive and ran the Zipper. I suspect same as last 3 times, it will be okay, other then the error 51, until I run the tweak...but I will check for sure.

Yes, the rebooting issue seems to be only after I run the enhancement script (Tweak) and yes, it says it is a HR10-250 when I telnet in before I run Tweak script. I'll try it again tonight.


----------



## ahroberts

After an entire day of fruitless efforts, I am finally giving in and asking for help. 

I hacked my philips 708 a few days ago with the zipper and things went great. Everything was functional, including wireless networking. I could telnet in without problems after having set a static ip. Last night, I try and connect to the tivo and nothing. 
Tryed pinging the static ip.....nothing
Tryed 2 different usb adapters....nothing
I did an angry ip scan thinking that maybe the ip got changed.....nothing
I am now attempting to connect via serial, but all I get is a bunch of garbage on the screen in hyperterminal.
Anybody had this problem before???
I searched the forums for a solution to no avail

Please help me out guys. This is driving me nuts. I'm new to tivo hacking but I have hacked xbox's extensively. Much of the terminology/procedures are the same. I don't understand why it did work and now doesn't


----------



## texster

Garbage is good. 
Check your settings: Baud/bps: 115200, Data: 8bit, parity: none, stop bits: 1, flow control: none
Try using Tera Term Pro hyperterminal.


----------



## dsmturbo

rbautch, tried again this AM and same thing. This time I ran Tweak, it said was erro #51 and corrected, didn't install Channel logos or showcases or anything, just usb 2 drivers, CallerID, cron, joe etc.

Booted to Menu screen, soon as I chose Watch TV it rebooted and then after that kept rebooting after Acquiring sat info.

I don't want to make this thread my own personal assistance post, so perhaps I will post a new Thread and see if anyone with HR10-250 can help.


----------



## ahroberts

Texster thanks!!!!

That got me in via the serial cable.....now what. 

not too familiar with linux commands

it looks as though there was an issue with the usb 2.0 driver.

maybe thats why it worked at first and died after a reboot

how do i revert back to 1.1 drivers?


----------



## ahroberts

Here is the output from the serial port

CPU revision is: 00005430 
FPU revision is: 00005410 
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19 
:25 PST 2004 
Determined physical RAM map: 
memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
On node 0 totalpages: 16384 
zone(0): 16384 pages. 
zone(1): 0 pages. 
zone(2): 0 pages. 
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware 
=false 
Monotonic time calibrated 
Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000 
Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000 
Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000 
Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000. 
Memory: 43820k/65536k available (1222k kernel code, 21716k reserved, 81k data, 6 
4k init, 0k highmem) 
Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes) 
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Initializing RT netlink socket 
Starting kswapd 
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en 
abled 
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
hda: ST3120026A, ATA DI 
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=14593/255/63 
Partition check: 
hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 
hda14 hda15 hda16 
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
TCP: Hash tables configured (establ 
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (512 buckets, 4096 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Starting rc.sysinit 
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Scanning for configuration files 
Invoking startup scripts for: 
platform 'trinity' 
implementation 'Series2' 
implementer 'TiVo' 
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Activating swap partitions 
Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Loading core system drivers 
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Loading ircatch 
Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/ 
hda9 is mounted. 
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 44 (counted=38). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6158, i_blocks wrong 42 (counted=28). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 132 (counted=118). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 598 (counted=594). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 92 (counted=80). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Fix summary information? yes

/dev/hda9: 524/32768 files (14.1% non-contiguous), 12355/13 
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/ 
hda9 is mounted. 
/dev/hda9: clean, 524/32768 files, 12355/131072 blocks 
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Mounting /var 
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Cleaning up files in /var 
Checking space in /var 
Mounting initial environment 
Starting logging daemons 
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Loading input section drivers 
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16 
Loading output section drivers 
Splash the screen 
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Remote control is TIVO 
MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Loading Trinity dssapp 
Look for debug board 
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004 
Loading irblast 
Loading ideturbo 
Loading fan 
Loading therm 
Loading TvBus router 
Updating system clock 
Time set to: Tue Dec 20 23:16:52 2005 
Enabling local route 
Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Checking for additional disk 
Start fan control 
First temperature parameters set: 
Terminal temp: 71 
Critical temp: 62 
Logging temp: 60 
Target temp: 50 
Lowest fan speed: 7 
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Starting TvLauncher 
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp 
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Waiting for launcher to start. 
Launcher is running. 
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Running boot Stage E_PreApplicati 
Checking for database conversions 
No upgrade to load 
Not upgrading software 
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Starting Services. 
Microcode version is TiVo! 
Found hpk front panel model 1 
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin 
g to 32 
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xd5c/0xa002) is not claimed by any active driver 
.

PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp 
iptables: No chain/target/match by tha 
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp 
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
using driver frame iter 
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter 
Using a smartSorter! 
Calling ReadStream()s 
....started status session 
Initialize with 2 live caches 
AddInputSection 1 
AddInputSection 2 
TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup() 
TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup() 
AddInputSection 3 
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
....sending Booting event 
....started status se 
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
starting rc.sysinit.author 
set environmental variables 
starting telnet and ftp 
starting serial bash 
running fakecall 
bash: no job control in this shell 
bash-2.02# Running fakecall version 6 
Fakecall ran successfully! 
couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": no such file or directory

while executing
"open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a"
(file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)
EXT2-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: cd: /var/hack/sbin: No such file or directory
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: ./ncidd: No such file or directory
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: cd: /var/hack/bin: No such file or directory
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: ./tivocid: No such file or directory
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or director
y
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
crond: /var/spool/cron/crontabs: No such file or directory
rc.sysinit is complete
....sending Done event
....sending Done event

bash-2.02#


----------



## ahroberts

OK, I figured out how to uninstall and reinstall tweaks, leaving out usb 2.0 drivers.
Still doesn't work though

Here's some additional info my tivo spit out

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x2001/0x3702) is not claimed by any active drive
r.
init_module: prism2_usb.o: 0.1.14-pre6-tivo Loaded
init_module: dev_info is: prism2_usb
message=lnxreq_ifstate
ifstate=enable
resultcode=success


----------



## Penyles

I just want to know if there is a way to rename a saved program so that it's put in a folder. For instance. Put multiple kids shows (different shows) under one folder. Put Movies under another folder.

Thanks for any feedback.

Penyles


----------



## ahroberts

when reinstalling tweaks, it asks for network configuration, but there is nowhere to enter a ssid for a wireless network. how do i set ssid?


----------



## JrFaust

Well I feel dumb I bought a USB200M v2 and I did the USB 2.0 upgrade via zipper & tweak and no connection.  

Anyone have a quick suggestion before I pack it back up and exchange it for a different one?

Thanks


----------



## jspencer

Whew 3 nights it taken me to get through these 67 pages of post. Actually most of it was good reading . So Rbautch I am about to zipper my HD10-250. I just upgraded it to two 300 gig drives. Do ya think everything is good to go with it having two large drives?


----------



## austin61

JrFaust said:


> Well I feel dumb I bought a USB200M v2 and I did the USB 2.0 upgrade via zipper & tweak and no connection.
> 
> Anyone have a quick suggestion before I pack it back up and exchange it for a different one?
> 
> Thanks


I'd recommend getting a Netgear FA120 adapter. It has a much better design than the USB200M which has a VERY flimsy and easily broken connector.


----------



## KrazyKevin

I get this message on boot and if I plug my WUSB11 v2.8 into the usb port after boot:

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x2001/0x3702) is not claimed by any active drive
r.


Of course I can't get any wireless connection going. Does the above stated line mean that the usb device isn't recognized? Should I only update the usb drivers to 2.0 if I need them?

Everyother aspect of the zipper and tweaks went great. Just no wireless connection!!!


----------



## rbautch

ahroberts said:


> when reinstalling tweaks, it asks for network configuration, but there is nowhere to enter a ssid for a wireless network. how do i set ssid?


Run:


Code:


tivosh /hacks/setSSIDwep.tcl


----------



## rbautch

KrazyKevin said:


> I get this message on boot and if I plug my WUSB11 v2.8 into the usb port after boot:
> 
> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x2001/0x3702) is not claimed by any active drive
> r.
> 
> Of course I can't get any wireless connection going. Does the above stated line mean that the usb device isn't recognized? Should I only update the usb drivers to 2.0 if I need them?
> 
> Everyother aspect of the zipper and tweaks went great. Just no wireless connection!!!


 That error message can be ignored. The fact that it echoed the vend/prod code means that it's being recognized. Don't update to USB 2.0. Do you get a link light? Have you turned off WEP?


----------



## rbautch

ahroberts said:


> OK, I figured out how to uninstall and reinstall tweaks, leaving out usb 2.0 drivers.
> Still doesn't work though
> 
> Here's some additional info my tivo spit out
> 
> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x2001/0x3702) is not claimed by any active drive
> r.
> init_module: prism2_usb.o: 0.1.14-pre6-tivo Loaded
> init_module: dev_info is: prism2_usb
> message=lnxreq_ifstate
> ifstate=enable
> resultcode=success


 This output is all normal.


----------



## KrazyKevin

Yes I get a link light. I've tried with WEP turned off. Are you telling me not to install the 2.0 drivers?


----------



## n4zmz

rbautch said:


> I'm not sure why this would happen, since I use a wildcard in the check (superpatch*).
> Fixed this typo, thanks.


My change was to make it look like this:


Code:


if [ ! -e /cdrom/superpatch*tcl ]; then

It could have something to do with the sh on the PTVupgrade CD.

Off to upgrade my wife's DTivo. I'll have to upgrade the usb.map to support my Airlink ASOHOUSB.


----------



## rbautch

KrazyKevin said:


> Yes I get a link light. I've tried with WEP turned off. Are you telling me not to install the 2.0 drivers?


 With a wireless adapter, you won't see much increase in speed with usb 2.0 drivers, but since you get a link light that's obviously not the problem. If you see a link light, but can't telnet, it's usually one of the following:
1. WEP is set on your router, but not on tivo.
2. Telnet is not running on your Tivo.
3. You're telnetting to the wrong IP address
4. Your PC's firewall is blocking access.

Can you ping the tivo from your PC?


----------



## rbautch

Where can I purchase a commemorative Gunnyman snow globe?


----------



## rpdre1

JrFaust said:


> Well I feel dumb I bought a USB200M v2 and I did the USB 2.0 upgrade via zipper & tweak and no connection.
> 
> Anyone have a quick suggestion before I pack it back up and exchange it for a different one?
> 
> Thanks


hopefully rbautch can come up with a new zipper version that will install usb 2.0 in the first part of the script, i think it could be added into the inital script that installs bash and tivoftpd when the drive is back running on the tivo. it should be easy enough to implement. most likely you will have to reboot the tivo after first bootup with the zipper for usb 2.0 (i think you have to reboot with the current version).

maybe out2osd can be included too so we can get a message on the screen that doesnt go away saying "first part of zipper complete, reboot me for usb 2.0"

on another note, i just zipperd my tivo last night for the first time, there was i got an error on the joe installation part (something like cp: /enhancements/.joerc No such file or directory) , i stopped the script, ran uninstall, then i used the enhancement script in the other thread. i didnt get the problem again.

before i ran tweak.sh i tested out the ftp speeds (got 700k-900k), now after the script (rebooted when it was done) i still get those speeds (tried access card pull and standby too), any quick pointers rbautch? a quick look around and i see usb 2.0 is running according to the kernel log i saw in twp.

/lib/modules/backups-orig/ has older/smaller size versions of the files in /lib/modules/, so the script did replace those files, thats about as far as my troubleshooting went?????

im using a fa-120, wired connection.

thanks for the zipper gunny and rbautch, i prolly would of not gotten this far without it.

mfs_ftp: here i come


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

I think this Tivo hacking stuff is adictive. Adding more units to the network here.

Is it possible to easily change the inentity of an already hacked Tivo? I have aquired a new unit, CHEAP, that I want to put into my daughter's room. Problem is, I have already set the identity I want to use in her room on the first unit I hacked. This way if she trashes it I won't really be out anything. She's two years old and has the ability to climb onto anything. Thanks.


----------



## lord-dogbert

In Tivowebplus go to the MRV Setup tab and enter the new ID, reboot and voila.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

lord-dogbert said:


> In Tivowebplus go to the MRV Setup tab and enter the new ID, reboot and voila.


I haven't dove into TWP yet. Thanks for the info. Now if only everything was that simple.


----------



## rpdre1

Tracy RainH2o said:


> I haven't dove into TWP yet. Thanks for the info. Now if only everything was that simple.


to access twp, just put in http://192.168.x.x/ (replace with the x's with the right numbers of your tivo....) in your browser


----------



## n4zmz

Another data point.

When using the PTVupgrade 3.0 cd, zipper fails on the complicated if for the check for the kernel.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

rpdre1 said:


> to access twp, just put in http://192.168.x.x/ (replace with the x's with the right numbers of your tivo....) in your browser


I can ftp into my Tivo but http says its not available.


----------



## Gunnyman

perhaps tivoweb isn't running.
from bash type twp.


----------



## rbautch

n4zmz said:


> Another data point.
> 
> When using the PTVupgrade 3.0 cd, zipper fails on the complicated if for the check for the kernel.


What is the exact name of the kernel on that CD?


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> hopefully rbautch can come up with a new zipper version that will install usb 2.0 in the first part of the script, i think it could be added into the inital script that installs bash and tivoftpd when the drive is back running on the tivo. it should be easy enough to implement. most likely you will have to reboot the tivo after first bootup with the zipper for usb 2.0 (i think you have to reboot with the current version).


 I could easily do this, but would rather just tell people to buy an FA-120 



> maybe out2osd can be included too so we can get a message on the screen that doesnt go away saying "first part of zipper complete, reboot me for usb 2.0"


This is a great idea, but instead I would use it to ensure people reboot before trying to telnet in....coming soon to a Zipper near you.



> on another note, i just zipperd my tivo last night for the first time, there was i got an error on the joe installation part (something like cp: /enhancements/.joerc No such file or directory) , i stopped the script, ran uninstall, then i used the enhancement script in the other thread. i didnt get the problem again.


 The joe issue appears to affect some users but not others. I fixed it for good in the Enhancement thread, but haven't gotten around to fixing the Zipper version.



> before i ran tweak.sh i tested out the ftp speeds (got 700k-900k), now after the script (rebooted when it was done) i still get those speeds (tried access card pull and standby too), any quick pointers rbautch? a quick look around and i see usb 2.0 is running according to the kernel log i saw in twp.


Try testing from one tivo to another with netperf, and post the results.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

Well my TWP will not run. Here's what I get:

Lauren-bash# twp
starting Tivowebplus
bash: /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: No such file or directory

I do have the TWP folder here:
/var/hack/tivowebplus/

I installed everything except color prompt and the Joe Script thingy, which I had no clue what it did. I guess I should uninstall and reinstall the enhancement script huh?


----------



## rbautch

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Well my TWP will not run. Here's what I get:
> 
> Lauren-bash# twp
> starting Tivowebplus
> bash: /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: No such file or directory
> 
> I do have the TWP folder here:
> /var/hack/tivowebplus/
> 
> I installed everything except color prompt and the Joe Script thingy, which I had no clue what it did. I guess I should uninstall and reinstall the enhancement script huh?


type "twp" at bash.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

Well I already uninstalled and reinstalled. I wanted to take off the descriptive bash prompt because I have been told it might be keeping me from running another app. that I also have installed. 

What does this mean?
rm: descend directory `/enhancements', overriding mode 0755?


----------



## rbautch

Type "rw" to go from read-only mode to read-write.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

rbautch said:


> Type "rw" to go from read-only mode to read-write.


That did it. Thanks. Now I have TWP.

Strange thing about the reinstall. I choose not to do a descriptive Bash prompt but it is still there. I did not choose to install colored prompt but it is now in color. I choose not to install stars and showcases but I have stars. Any idea why? Is there a way to change these in TWP?


----------



## dsmturbo

I redid my setup today again. It seems fine until I run the Tweak script, after that the Tivo keeps rebooting after Acquiring Sat info. Here is paste of script output. All I chose to install is CallerID and TivowebPlus. I notice it states my Software could not be identified??
Also, at end of script completion, what is the Do you want to continue (y/n) as seems no matter which you choose it quits..

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n

Detected Tivo software version is: 3.1.5-01-2-357
Again, your full HR10-250 software is 3.1.5-01-2-357
Your software version truncated is 3.1.5-
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel: 2.4.20
Your Tivo model's code name is: phoenix
Your Tivo is an HR10-250 HD DirecTivo

Zipper installation detected.
HR10-250 detected,
Skipping superpatch and proceeding with manual tivoapp patches...
Backing up tivoapp to /tvbin/tivoapp.original
Setting permanent 30-second skip..
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
Enabling directory sort...
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
Enabling backdoors...
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
Disabling encryption...
Your HR10-250 software could not be identified. Skipping encryption patch..
Appending author file to delete zipper flag after reboot...

Installing new profile with aliases...
Checking for existing profile...
No existing profile detected, proceeding with installation of new
profile with the following aliases for easy keystroke entry:

1.MOUNT READ WRITE = rw (instead of "mount -o remount,rw /")

2.MOUNT READ ONLY = ro (instead of "mount -o remount,ro /")

3.START TIVOWEBPLUS WITH CONSOLE = twp

4.FIND THE LOCATION OF A FILE = ffind (instead of "find / -name")

5.EDIT YOUR rc.sysinit.author FILE = author
6.EDIT YOUR CRONTAB = root
7.RESTART TIVOWEBPLUS FROM BASH= twprs

Adding the /enhancements directory to your PATH statement...

Do you want to install the joe text editor? [y/n]: n
Skipping joe installation...

Do you want to change your bash prompt to be more descriptive? [y/n]: n
Skipping bash prompt change...

Checking network settings...
Do you want to install netperf network performance tool? [y/n] :n
Skipping netperf installation...

Do you want to install channel logos? [y/n]: n
skipping logo install...

Do you want to replace the "Almost There" splash screen [y/n]: n
Skipping splash screen replacement

Do you want to install callerID on your Tivo? [y/n]: y
Installing NCID CallerID...
Appending rc.sysinit.author file to run callerID on reboot...

Do you want to install EndPad(Plus) for soft padding all recorded shows? [y
n
Skipping EndPad(Plus) installation...

Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers for increased speed of
MRV tranfers and video extraction? [y/n]: n
Skipping USB 2.0 installation...

Do you have Tivowebplus already installed? [y/n]: n
Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [y/n]: y
installing Tivowebplus plus several awesome modules, including...
Channelprefs, Batch Play, Netconfig, Backup, and Manual Record...
Installing TWP in /var/hack...
Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup

Existing fakecall detected in /busybox, backing up and replacing...
Running updated fakecall now....
Running fakecall version 3
Fakecall ran successfully!

appending fakecall.tcl to log entries in CRONLOG-MAIN...

Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n]
Skipping cron install...

Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes? [y/
Skipping automatic season pass backups...

Do you want Showcases and Yellow Stars? [y/n]: n
starting sc62remove.tcl...
No existing showcase tokens found. Good...

Installing symlinks to keep hacks out of /var...
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidalias to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidlog to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidlogupd to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/ncid to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/tivocid to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/ncid to /var/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/out2osd to /var/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/ncid to /var/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/out2osd.conf to /var/hack/etc
 symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin/ncidd to /var/hack/sbin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/fonts to /var/hack/share
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/ncid to /var/hack/share
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/log
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/log/cidcall.log to /var/log

Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...

Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

bash-2.02# reboot


----------



## rpdre1

rbautch said:


> I could easily do this, but would rather just tell people to buy an FA-120


it would be for the best because i think i've seen at least 20 posts in this thread complaining about incompatible adapters....

should future zipper users have to wait to get a new adaptor delivered or go out and buy another adapter or serial cable for a one-time use?

if it's easy enough to do, it should be implemented. 
don't get me wrong i have a fa-120 right now and it works great but there's no reason to make ppl buy another for a one time use.



rbautch said:


> This is a great idea, but instead I would use it to ensure people reboot before trying to telnet in....coming soon to a Zipper near you.


 glad i could help. thanks again for the zipper.

i have another suggestion: 
fix twp to use tv.com since tvtome links don't work anymore (i saw a fix over at ddb.com, gonna try it out tonight)



rbautch said:


> Try testing from one tivo to another with netperf, and post the results.


I don't have another tivo on the network yet so i cant do netperf, but i figured it out.

only tivoftpd speeds were slow, once i ran the new tytool (10r2) and transfers were going at ~2.3 (with both tuners buffering)

mfs_ftp with jamie's unified mfs_* tools was about the same speed. 
i had to comment out all lines with event send for insertion to work but that's another story.


----------



## rbautch

dsmturbo said:


> I redid my setup today again. It seems fine until I run the Tweak script, after that the Tivo keeps rebooting after Acquiring Sat info. Here is paste of script output. All I chose to install is CallerID and TivowebPlus. I notice it states my Software could not be identified??Also, at end of script completion, what is the Do you want to continue (y/n) as seems no matter which you choose it quits..


 This is my mistake, but can be ignored for now until I fix it.



> Detected Tivo software version is: 3.1.5-01-2-357
> Again, your full HR10-250 software is 3.1.5-01-2-357
> Your software version truncated is 3.1.5-


 Here is where the problem is. I wrote the script to look for 3.1.5f or 3.1.5e software, not expecting there to be any older versions. It therefore patched your tivoapp incorrectly, which caused the non-boot. this is also why it could't identify your software (above). Where did you get this image? I will fix the script to skip the patches if it finds old software, which will prevent the non-boot. However, if you want to disable encryption, enable 30-sec skip, etc, you need to get your hands on a 3.1.5f software image. Use the link from the Zipper website.

Nice job posting the full output. Wouldn't have figured it out otherwise.


----------



## n4zmz

rbautch said:


> What is the exact name of the kernel on that CD?


It is called quote:


Code:


vmlinux.px.gz

The PTVupgrade 3.0 CD has the kernel in the /s2_kernels/3.1.5 directory.

Looking at the if statement, I see the problem. It is going to complain if the file VMLIN* doesn't exist and the file /cdrom/vmlin* does exist. Adding a bang after the and fixes the issue for all of my test cases....
so the new statement looks like:


Code:


if [ ! -e /cdrom/VMLIN* -a ! -e /cdrom/vmlin* ]; then


----------



## Gunnyman

rpdre1 said:


> Snipped
> 
> i have another suggestion:
> fix twp to use tv.com since tvtome links don't work anymore (i saw a fix over at ddb.com, gonna try it out tonight)
> 
> snipped


I just did the fix and it did indeed work


----------



## rbautch

n4zmz said:


> It is called quote:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> vmlinux.px.gz
> 
> The PTVupgrade 3.0 CD has the kernel in the /s2_kernels/3.1.5 directory.
> 
> Looking at the if statement, I see the problem. It is going to complain if the file VMLIN* doesn't exist and the file /cdrom/vmlin* does exist. Adding a bang after the and fixes the issue for all of my test cases....
> so the new statement looks like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if [ ! -e /cdrom/VMLIN* -a ! -e /cdrom/vmlin* ]; then


My mistake, thanks.


----------



## n4zmz

rbautch said:


> My mistake, thanks.


Not a problem. If all of my development issues were so easy to find and fix....

I've still not figured out why my 140 wants to reboot constantly if I use the 3.1.5 kernel even though they both are 2.4.20. I wrote a shell script which would take the installed kernel and find the correct one from the PTVupgrade CD. It works great, but because of my 140 issue, I did not finish it to actually install the new kernel...


----------



## Diana Collins

FYI: I just used the Zipper on a DSR-7000 I'm setting up for my SlingBox and start.sh tries to run /hacks/superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl but the file that the Zipper installed was /hacks/superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.0.tcl (i.e. the older version). This was using the Zipper download as of Monday (12/19).

Other than that, it worked fine...but I chose not to install joe or to backup season passes (sine there won't be any on this box).


----------



## n4zmz

Dan Collins said:


> FYI: I just used the Zipper on a DSR-7000 I'm setting up for my SlingBox and start.sh tries to run /hacks/superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl but the file that the Zipper installed was /hacks/superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.0.tcl (i.e. the older version). This was using the Zipper download as of Monday (12/19).
> 
> Other than that, it worked fine...but I chose not to install joe or to backup season passes (sine there won't be any on this box).


Zipper only installs the version included on the CD. So, you installed the older version of the superpatch on the CD. The enhancement script is the one requiring the 1.1 version.


----------



## GAM

On my original zipper install I chose the safe reboot option. Is there a way to change it to force the reboot even if recording without rerunning the entire script?


----------



## rbautch

GAM said:


> On my original zipper install I chose the safe reboot option. Is there a way to change it to force the reboot even if recording without rerunning the entire script?


 You can edit your crontab to run the reboot command instead of running safereboot.


----------



## JrFaust

I exchanged my USB200M v2 for a FA120 and it is all good thanks.

Now both my R10s are hacked but...
The more I tried to change the scripts so the Zipper CD would work the less it did.
Soooo I just used the tweak.sh way and all is good in the land O' hacks.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Gunnyman

that' spretty much all you have to do 
the main components of zipper are 
1) image your drive (optional)
2) killhdinitrd kernel (not needed with prom modded R10)
3) and do an author file.


----------



## Diana Collins

n4zmz said:


> Zipper only installs the version included on the CD. So, you installed the older version of the superpatch on the CD. The enhancement script is the one requiring the 1.1 version.


Doh!! That's right....I used the patch file I had from my earlier hacking (pre-Zipper) of my other 3 DirecTiVos. My bad.

As an aside, my Zippered but un-activated DSR-7000 is hooked up and now serving as a playback device for my Slingbox. This is the coolest application of technology I've seen in a long time!


----------



## GAM

rbautch said:


> You can edit your crontab to run the reboot command instead of running safereboot.


I believe I need to edit the root file in crontab. What changes to the following line need to be made?

25 9 * * 1,4 tivosh /enhancements/safereboot.tcl; echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN


----------



## hawkeye1991

Hi folks, 

bit of a noob. please bear with me.

Applied the zipper to a "hacked" image with killhdnrit patch to it. It went thro like a breeze. Asked me for ip address for itself and the router and the ssid. Gave it all. Shut it down as per protocol. Connected to my router (linksys) using a net gear FA-120 adapter. Boot up and tried telnetiing to it from my laptop to run the tweaks. I get a error message that it can't connect to the host thro port 23. what am I missing? 

I did a ipscan in the range of Ips, only the two computers, my laptops are showing. the tivo dosn't show up. The link and power light ont he adapter are lit up.

Is the problem with the "hacked" image? 

If so, do I need to clean up the drive before I apply a clean image from PTVupgrade?

Help!

Hawk.

PS: Trying to do this for two tivos. On one of the drives I did CDE without reading the instructions properly. Assuiming Hacked image is not problem, how will CDE affect the zipper tweaks?


----------



## GaryD9

Another success: DSR7000. MRV with an HDVR2 worked great... (and then the wife decided that the ability to watch stuff from the living room tivo while in the bedroom wasn't worth the cost of the USB dongle + router hacked to be a wireless bridge. Go figure...) 

The best part of the DSR7000 was that I was able to use the access card from a standalone receiver in it - and a simple 722 made it work without having to talk to D*.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

I uninstalled and reinstalled the tweeks last night to restore the original bash prompt and get rid of the color prompt. After rebooting nothing had changed. Any ideas?

Also, Gunnyman what happened to your snow globe avatar? I was kind of diggin' it.


----------



## Gunnyman

I pulled it
I didn't feel like playing any more


----------



## rbautch

Dan Collins said:


> This is the coolest application of technology I've seen in a long time!


 Nice of you to say that about the Zipper.


----------



## sethtat

I have applied the Zipper to a Hughes DTivo. I am using a linksys 802.11b wireless NIC.
After not ftp'n or telnet'n into the box for a while. I lose connectivity to the box. i have to reset it and then unplug the NIC several times to get it to reconnect. Any suggestions on the problem?????


----------



## Diana Collins

hawkeye1991 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> bit of a noob. please bear with me.
> 
> Applied the zipper to a "hacked" image with killhdnrit patch to it. It went thro like a breeze. Asked me for ip address for itself and the router and the ssid. Gave it all. Shut it down as per protocol. Connected to my router (linksys) using a net gear FA-120 adapter. Boot up and tried telnetiing to it from my laptop to run the tweaks. I get a error message that it can't connect to the host thro port 23. what am I missing?
> 
> I did a ipscan in the range of Ips, only the two computers, my laptops are showing. the tivo dosn't show up. The link and power light ont he adapter are lit up.
> 
> Is the problem with the "hacked" image?
> 
> If so, do I need to clean up the drive before I apply a clean image from PTVupgrade?
> 
> Help!
> 
> Hawk.
> 
> PS: Trying to do this for two tivos. On one of the drives I did CDE without reading the instructions properly. Assuiming Hacked image is not problem, how will CDE affect the zipper tweaks?


Did you reboot? It is easy to miss the reboot step in the directions if you are not starting our with a never-activated image. The directions say to go through guided setup, ignore any error 51 messages and then reboot. You have to reboot at that point under ALL circumstances.

On the first boot in the TiVo after running the Zipper, the TiVo will still come up with DHCP enabled. It is only on the NEXT boot that any static IP address entered during the install will be used.

The CDE will force you to go through guided setup again, which you should do before running the tweak script.


----------



## Diana Collins

rbautch said:


> Nice of you to say that about the Zipper.


You are welcome!!! 

Seriously, you guys have done a good job with this. The actual Zipper script (as opposed to tweak) is phenomenal all by itself. It took me a couple days of searching here and at DDB to get the files and information I needed to do what the script does in 30 seconds or less. The tweak enhancements is just icing on the cake.

I think you guys deserve a raise!


----------



## Gunnyman

praise from folks like yourself is all the payment I need (although a slingbox or a HDTivo and a plasma screen would also be nice)


----------



## dsmturbo

rbautch said:


> This is my mistake, but can be ignored for now until I fix it.
> 
> Here is where the problem is. I wrote the script to look for 3.1.5f or 3.1.5e software, not expecting there to be any older versions. It therefore patched your tivoapp incorrectly, which caused the non-boot. this is also why it could't identify your software (above). Where did you get this image? I will fix the script to skip the patches if it finds old software, which will prevent the non-boot. However, if you want to disable encryption, enable 30-sec skip, etc, you need to get your hands on a 3.1.5f software image. Use the link from the Zipper website.
> 
> Nice job posting the full output. Wouldn't have figured it out otherwise.


Thank you russ, you guys are fantastic...look at all the posts you and gunny answered today. I can't believe it..yes, a raise is definitely in order for the New Year 

I downloaded the PTV 4.01 with enhancements CD. Is that what you mean by the link on zipper site?
I can't remember where I obtained the image file..I think via emule. Do I just require a newer kernel(whatever) or a complete image?


----------



## qwertypo

hawkeye1991 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> bit of a noob. please bear with me.
> 
> Applied the zipper to a "hacked" image with killhdnrit patch to it. It went thro like a breeze. Asked me for ip address for itself and the router and the ssid. Gave it all. Shut it down as per protocol. Connected to my router (linksys) using a net gear FA-120 adapter. Boot up and tried telnetiing to it from my laptop to run the tweaks. I get a error message that it can't connect to the host thro port 23. what am I missing?
> 
> I did a ipscan in the range of Ips, only the two computers, my laptops are showing. the tivo dosn't show up. The link and power light ont he adapter are lit up.
> 
> Is the problem with the "hacked" image?
> 
> If so, do I need to clean up the drive before I apply a clean image from PTVupgrade?
> 
> Help!
> 
> Hawk.
> 
> PS: Trying to do this for two tivos. On one of the drives I did CDE without reading the instructions properly. Assuiming Hacked image is not problem, how will CDE affect the zipper tweaks?


I would really rule out that it is not your routers DHCP setting before going through any reformating. If you have link lights, and you have rebooted, you should log into your router, and make sure it has the correct IP, and make sure you can ping it.

If you can ping it, and still can't connect telnet, maybe the image is a problem? Beyond me...


----------



## rbautch

dsmturbo said:


> Thank you russ, you guys are fantastic...look at all the posts you and gunny answered today. I can't believe it..yes, a raise is definitely in order for the New Year
> 
> I downloaded the PTV 4.01 with enhancements CD. Is that what you mean by the link on zipper site?
> I can't remember where I obtained the image file..I think via emule. Do I just require a newer kernel(whatever) or a complete image?


 No, I was referring to the image that comes with the 3.1.5f Instantcake download, which is also linked in the Zipper site. The PTV 4.01 CD contains the hacked kernels, not the actual software.


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> I believe I need to edit the root file in crontab. What changes to the following line need to be made?
> 
> 25 9 * * 1,4 tivosh /enhancements/safereboot.tcl; echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN


I need a little help in changing the crontab from safereboot to forced reboot.
How does the file need to be changed for this to take effect?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diana Collins

Change...

25 9 * * 1,4 tivosh /enhancements/safereboot.tcl; echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

to....

25 9 * * 1,4 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN; reboot


----------



## GAM

Thank you sir!

Everyone have a happy holiday and a healthy new year!!!


----------



## hawkeye1991

Dan Collins said:


> Did you reboot? It is easy to miss the reboot step in the directions if you are not starting our with a never-activated image. The directions say to go through guided setup, ignore any error 51 messages and then reboot. You have to reboot at that point under ALL circumstances.
> 
> On the first boot in the TiVo after running the Zipper, the TiVo will still come up with DHCP enabled. It is only on the NEXT boot that any static IP address entered during the install will be used.
> 
> The CDE will force you to go through guided setup again, which you should do before running the tweak script.


Yup,

Even after rebooting, I can't see the tivo. My router seems fine. I'm able to ping the router. I can't ping the tivo and ipscan doesn't show the tivo Ip address as being active.

Does CDE mess with the zipper?

Does the tivo need to be connected to the dish when I try to telnet to it.

My router and my acces to the dish are too far off to be connected at the same time

So after did the CDE, I did the guided set up and powered it down. Connected it to my router in my office (note: no dish connection at this point!) and rebooted it. Still no go.

At this point, If I want to start all over again, do I need to reformat the disk? or can I just restore the image, run the zipper and move on?

Thanks for you help.

Hawk.


----------



## Diana Collins

I don't know what a CDE does in terms of Zipper enhancements. It might have blown away the rc.sysinit.author file, where things like telnet and ftp are started.

You probably can just rerun the Zipper, and just skip the image install step.

You do NOT need a satellite connection to do ANYTHING, except watch live TV of course.


----------



## Gunnyman

since Network settings are stored in MFS, and MFS gets wiped with a C&DE they're gone.
Author file is intact though.


----------



## dsmturbo

rbautch said:


> No, I was referring to the image that comes with the 3.1.5f Instantcake download, which is also linked in the Zipper site. The PTV 4.01 CD contains the hacked kernels, not the actual software.


Yes, MY Bad Russ, downloaded Instant Cake for HR10-250, so I assume I can just use the Image from there. Would I boot computer with instant cake CD or the one I already have (PTV Upgrade 4.01)...shouldn't matter which one I would think. 
I copied the new HR10-250 image from IC to my Zipper CD, so I should be good to go now.

Thank you for figuring it out for me, I would have never known. The image I was using is supposedly a Virgin HR10-250 image but must be older.

I supposed I could have just made a backup of the image on the Tivo already, the factory drive. I never thought of doing that...I feel so stupid.

All my best wishes for a safe, healthy, holiday season to you and Gunnyman, and all other Community members here. I love this place


----------



## rbautch

Or....read the directions.


----------



## jspencer

Rbautch I am about to zipper my HD10-250. I just previously upgraded it to two 300 gig drives. Do ya see any issues with it having the two large drives? Thanks


----------



## rbautch

dsmturbo said:


> Yes, MY Bad Russ, downloaded Instant Cake for HR10-250, so I assume I can just use the Image from there. Would I boot computer with instant cake CD or the one I already have (PTV Upgrade 4.01)...shouldn't matter which one I would think.
> I copied the new HR10-250 image from IC to my Zipper CD, so I should be good to go now.
> 
> Thank you for figuring it out for me, I would have never known. The image I was using is supposedly a Virgin HR10-250 image but must be older.
> 
> I supposed I could have just made a backup of the image on the Tivo already, the factory drive. I never thought of doing that...I feel so stupid.
> 
> All my best wishes for a safe, healthy, holiday season to you and Gunnyman, and all other Community members here. I love this place


Thanks. Looks like your all set. Copy that image to your tools disk and boot the PTV 4.01 CD.


----------



## Diana Collins

Gunnyman said:


> since Network settings are stored in MFS, and MFS gets wiped with a C&DE they're gone.
> Author file is intact though.


But....wouldn't that mean that the TiVo would just revert to DHCP? I seem to remember my 6.2 TiVos asking for IP address as soon as I plugged in a dongle, and before any hacks had been applied. Maybe I was hallucinating (wouldn't be the first time).


----------



## rbautch

jspencer said:


> Rbautch I am about to zipper my HD10-250. I just previously upgraded it to two 300 gig drives. Do ya see any issues with it having the two large drives? Thanks


 I recently changed the block allocation size in the Zipper's restore command to handle large drives. This won't affect you since you've already upgraded your drives. Just run the Zipper on the master drive and you'll be set. Confirm that the Zipper recognizes your drive as an HR10-250 and tailors the hacks accordingly.


----------



## rbautch

Dan Collins said:


> But....wouldn't that mean that the TiVo would just revert to DHCP? I seem to remember my 6.2 TiVos asking for IP address as soon as I plugged in a dongle, and before any hacks had been applied. Maybe I was hallucinating (wouldn't be the first time).


 I believe you are correct, Dan.


----------



## dsmturbo

rbautch said:


> Thanks. Looks like your all set. Copy that image to your tools disk and boot the PTV 4.01 CD.


Just one more ? before Holidays...BTW, you and Gunnyman can take a break...on me LOL

I get this when I run Zipper:
Checking Tools Disk...
zipper.sh : [/cdrom/superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl : binary operator expected

I don't know what it is trying to tell me?


----------



## SteelersFan

Hey guys, I noticed there is a new update to The Zipper today. Is this just for the HR10-250 stuff? 

Is there a revision history log that you are keeping that we could look at to make sure we are not missing anything? If a log does not exist, I will ask Santa for it for Christmas.


----------



## jsmyth40

I used Instantcake to add a second 400GB drive to my HR10-250 that has been running with one hacked 3.1.5e 400GB drive for about one year. I've been using Enhancements for the past two months to add functionality to the unit.

I chose the Expand option for Instantcake, thinking that would marry the two drives and update the kernel to 3.1.5f before running the Zipper. I did not need to keep any shows from the first drive.

It appeared that Zipper successfully, but I did respond No to the prompt to restore the detected 6.2 image, thinking that I already had the correct image from Instantcake. Everything else appeared to proceed normally except for the following message (also reported in post #1974):
zipper.sh: [/cdrom/superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl: binary operator expected]

After installing the drives in the TiVo it gets stuck in a reboot loop with the GSOD.

I can connect with a serial connection, but I will wait to post any excerpts of the log file until I receive directions on the pertinent lines.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## teberly

Ok - I tried to run the Zipper on my factory installed 40 gig DTIVO drive. Zipper went smoothly. I ran Tweaks, chose express. All seemed fine. I was networked. But I had no Tivoweb (i had installed it). So I decided to run tweak_unistall - all has gone to hell since then.

After uninstall I couldn't reinstall - errors about missing files and directories. So I reran the Zipper - all went fine, but when I reboot the Tivo it does not connect to my network. The lights on the USB NIC blink, but the IP does not show up on my router and I cannot telnet it.

I decided to install a new drive image, but it won't let me - says there is not enough room. 

Any ideas? Is there a quick way to wipe the drive so that I can start from scratch?

I wanted to add that I succesfully hacked my 80gig DTIVO with the zipper this weekend - so have gotten through this before.


----------



## rbautch

dsmturbo said:


> Just one more ? before Holidays...BTW, you and Gunnyman can take a break...on me LOL
> 
> I get this when I run Zipper:
> Checking Tools Disk...
> zipper.sh : [/cdrom/superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl : binary operator expected
> 
> I don't know what it is trying to tell me?


I don't know either, but since this is just a check of your CD to make sure you have the right files on it, you can ignore it or remove that line from zipper.sh.


----------



## bnm81002

SteelersFan said:


> Hey guys, I noticed there is a new update to The Zipper today. Is this just for the HR10-250 stuff?
> 
> Is there a revision history log that you are keeping that we could look at to make sure we are not missing anything? If a log does not exist, I will ask Santa for it for Christmas.


my exact thoughts as well, the old Zipper showed what changes and additions were made on the date that it was made on, now there's no listing of such just the version # and updated date


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Hey guys, I noticed there is a new update to The Zipper today. Is this just for the HR10-250 stuff?
> 
> Is there a revision history log that you are keeping that we could look at to make sure we are not missing anything? If a log does not exist, I will ask Santa for it for Christmas.


The update today was to add larger block sizes in the mfsrestore command (-r 4) to accommodate large drives. Other small fixes too, but nothing interesting. Once your drive is hacked with the Zipper, you'll never need to run it again to get new features. The essence of the Zipper is to disable the units "checks" to see if anything foreign has been added to the drive....like telnet, ftp, and other hacks. Gunny and I happened to package the Zipper with my Enhancement script (developed pre-Zipper), which installs all the hacks and goodies. So, if you keep track of Enhancement script (link in my sig), you'll always have the latest hacks and features. From here on out, the only thing left to do with the Zipper is add support for more Tivos, like the R10 and standalones.


----------



## Gunnyman

absolutely, the enhancement script is all that you would need to run again if you wanted to add its new features.
I don't see the killhdinitrd and other hack portions (the in your PC side of things) changing much until we do add support for other units.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> The update today was to add larger block sizes in the mfsrestore command (-r 4) to accommodate large drives. Other small fixes too, but nothing interesting. Once your drive is hacked with the Zipper, you'll never need to run it again to get new features. The essence of the Zipper is to disable the units "checks" to see if anything foreign has been added to the drive....like telnet, ftp, and other hacks. Gunny and I happened to package the Zipper with my Enhancement script (developed pre-Zipper), which installs all the hacks and goodies. So, if you keep track of Enhancement script (link in my sig), you'll always have the latest hacks and features. From here on out, the only thing left to do with the Zipper is add support for more Tivos, like the R10 and standalones.


that's a good update to the Zipper since I've had no time to actually do the hack to my unit now I have no worries when I upgrade my unit with a 200Gb drive,
I would like to know how do I install the "enhancement scripts" to my unit? can you explain the process please? thanks Russ


----------



## hawkeye1991

rbautch said:


> Or....read the directions.


I know, I screwed up as I mentioned before. But that is only on one of the drives. I'm trying to do two. I'm having the same problem on the other one also.

I'm going to start clean. I'm going to use a clean image from ptv/instant cake. I've the following questions.

1) how do I wipe the drive clean? I want to start with empty drive!

2) how exactly do I do a guided setup? messages & setup > then which one?

I know I get prompted after a cde! how do I do that w/o cde?

3) reboot? simply restart/reset system?

The final really stupid question! do I need to connect tivo to the dish during the above steps? the answer I come up with is no. but just want to be sure.

hawk


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> that's a good update to the Zipper since I've had no time to actually do the hack to my unit now I have no worries when I upgrade my unit with a 200Gb drive,
> I would like to know how do I install the "enhancement scripts" to my unit? can you explain the process please? thanks Russ


Since the Zipper contains the enhancement scripts, just follow the Zipper directions and you'll get the enhancements. If you want to update sometime in the future, just uninstall the old enhancement script and install the new one, using the instructions from the enhancement thread linked in my sig.


----------



## Gunnyman

1) how do I wipe the drive clean? I want to start with empty drive!
The drive will be wiped by the zipper if you choose to restore an image


2) how exactly do I do a guided setup? messages & setup > then which one?

you will automatically go into guided setup after restoring a fresh image


3) reboot? simply restart/reset system?

yes or pull the plug.


----------



## rbautch

jsmyth40 said:


> I used Instantcake to add a second 400GB drive to my HR10-250 that has been running with one hacked 3.1.5e 400GB drive for about one year. I've been using Enhancements for the past two months to add functionality to the unit.
> 
> I chose the Expand option for Instantcake, thinking that would marry the two drives and update the kernel to 3.1.5f before running the Zipper. I did not need to keep any shows from the first drive.
> 
> It appeared that Zipper successfully, but I did respond No to the prompt to restore the detected 6.2 image, thinking that I already had the correct image from Instantcake. Everything else appeared to proceed normally except for the following message (also reported in post #1974):
> zipper.sh: [/cdrom/superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl: binary operator expected]
> 
> After installing the drives in the TiVo it gets stuck in a reboot loop with the GSOD.
> 
> I can connect with a serial connection, but I will wait to post any excerpts of the log file until I receive directions on the pertinent lines.
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.


 Did you try booting the drives after you applied Instantcake? If not, reapply Instantcake and make sure they boot before you try the Zipper. Are you sure you ran the Zipper on the master drive only? Did the Zipper correctly identify your Tivo as an HR10-250?


----------



## teberly

1) how do I wipe the drive clean? I want to start with empty drive!
The drive will be wiped by the zipper if you choose to restore an image

When I tried this I got an error message about there not being enough space.


----------



## jsmyth40

rbautch said:


> Did you try booting the drives after you applied Instantcake? If not, reapply Instantcake and make sure they boot before you try the Zipper. Are you sure you ran the Zipper on the master drive only? Did the Zipper correctly identify your Tivo as an HR10-250?


No, I did not try booting after I applied Instantcake. I will try that and report back.

I'm not sure I completely understand the second question. I had Instantcake apply the image because I thought had read a response from you that Zipper wouldn't work on a two drive system unless the drives were already married. I thought that Instantcake would marry the drives and then Zipper could run against the master drive but the hacks would apply to both drives. Zipper presented me with a choice for choosing my TiVo drive location. My master drive was on hdc and my slave was on hdd. I chose 'c'.

On a related note, I ran the Zipper a second time after reporting the results of my first Instantcake and Zipper attempt in this thread and that time I let Zipper apply the image. It reported something around 490 hours after finishing. Without checking to see if that attempt would allow my TiVo to boot I re-ran my original procedure, and Instantcake reported around 950 hours after applying the image. From that it appears that the Zipper script did not apply the image against both drives.

Yes, the Zipper correctly identified my TiVo as an HR10-250.

For additional background, my boot log starts complaining after setting the time. For example, "Falcon isn't an existing executable". Also, "Filesystem is inconsistent - cannot mount!"


----------



## rbautch

jsmyth40 said:


> No, I did not try booting after I applied Instantcake. I will try that and report back.
> 
> I'm not sure I completely understand the second question. I had Instantcake apply the image because I thought had read a response from you that Zipper wouldn't work on a two drive system unless the drives were already married. I thought that Instantcake would marry the drives and then Zipper could run against the master drive but the hacks would apply to both drives. Zipper presented me with a choice for choosing my TiVo drive location. My master drive was on hdc and my slave was on hdd. I chose 'c'.
> 
> On a related note, I ran the Zipper a second time after reporting the results of my first Instantcake and Zipper attempt in this thread and that time I let Zipper apply the image. It reported something around 490 hours after finishing. Without checking to see if that attempt would allow my TiVo to boot I re-ran my original procedure, and Instantcake reported around 950 hours after applying the image. From that it appears that the Zipper script did not apply the image against both drives.
> 
> Yes, the Zipper correctly identified my TiVo as an HR10-250.
> 
> For additional background, my boot log starts complaining after setting the time. For example, "Falcon isn't an existing executable". Also, "Filesystem is inconsistent - cannot mount!"


You've got it right. Don't let the Zipper apply the image for you if you're using 2 drives or it will unmarry them. If it boots after Instantcake only, try the Zipper again with only the master drive in the PC. If still no luck, try letting the Zipper install the image, but only use one of the drives.


----------



## rbautch

teberly said:


> 1) how do I wipe the drive clean? I want to start with empty drive!
> The drive will be wiped by the zipper if you choose to restore an image
> 
> When I tried this I got an error message about there not being enough space.


 What size drive are you using? A 40GB drive won't work with some instantcake images.


----------



## teberly

What size drive are you using? A 40GB drive won't work with some instantcake images. 

It's the 40gig that came with the Dtivo. I somehow screwed it up when running the tweaks and could not get it to work right - so I wanted to wipe it as start over.

For the time being I put a 120gig in instead - but it's a WD drive and that whining noise is just too annoying. Maybe I'll grab the 200gig maxtor from CompUSA.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Since the Zipper contains the enhancement scripts, just follow the Zipper directions and you'll get the enhancements. If you want to update sometime in the future, just uninstall the old enhancement script and install the new one, using the instructions from the enhancement thread linked in my sig.


I would do an uninstall the old enhancement script and install the NEW enhancement script when you add on any new updates to the enhancement script hack? thanks


----------



## jsmyth40

rbautch said:


> You've got it right. Don't let the Zipper apply the image for you if you're using 2 drives or it will unmarry them. If it boots after Instantcake only, try the Zipper again with only the master drive in the PC. If still no luck, try letting the Zipper install the image, but only use one of the drives.


I had no luck with Instantcake only. I experienced the same GSOD reboot loop. I'll go hang out in the Upgrade Center forum to try to resolve the problem. Thanks.


----------



## hawkeye1991

Thanks for all your input.

problem might have been with the image I was using.

one hitch I ran into, for some reason the tivo was still in dhcp mode. I had to do an ipscan to find the tivo. telnetted and took care of business!


Also, during the installation of the image, the aprtitions ended up in hda6 or hda7 something like that which I thought was unusual.

I remember them going to hda3 or hda4 when installed the image the first time.

Thanks fellows.

hawk

PS: Is there a way to transfer just the recordings from my original tivo drive??


----------



## dsmturbo

rbautch said:


> Thanks. Looks like your all set. Copy that image to your tools disk and boot the PTV 4.01 CD.


 :up: :up: :up: 
Wahoo!! and I don't care of this isn't Politically Correct but:

merry Xmas to ALL


----------



## ahroberts

rbautch said:



> Run:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /hacks/setSSIDwep.tcl


I tryed this and it says

couldn't read file "/hacks/setSSIDwep.tcl": no such file or directory


----------



## rbautch

jsmyth40 said:


> I had no luck with Instantcake only. I experienced the same GSOD reboot loop. I'll go hang out in the Upgrade Center forum to try to resolve the problem. Thanks.


 You should also try PTVupgrade's forums.


----------



## rbautch

ahroberts said:


> I tryed this and it says
> 
> couldn't read file "/hacks/setSSIDwep.tcl": no such file or directory


Then try


Code:


tivosh /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl


----------



## B Smooth

I actually finished my first zipper on an HDVR2. It took a bit longer than expected, mostly due to hardware problems. I have a couple of tips for people considering this.

1) I would back up what others are saying about using a new drive instead of upgrading your existing one
2) Do not touch your existing tivo until your disk is complete. I pulled my tivo drive out first but it was a waste of time because there were so many starts and stops getting the drive ready
3)It is very important to make sure your CD is the primary slave. This caused me most of my trouble. I couldn't get mine set up. i finally ended up adding a second cd to force a slave assignment
4) Once your drive is prepped and you put it back into tivo, do not screw everything back in. Use one screw to keep the drive in place but leave everything else undone. Do not put the lid back on until you are sure you have networking going. You may need to rezipper.
5) Don't forget that you will need to reboot your tivo to get the network going. This part can be frustrating if you forget.
6) For tivoweb, you just point your browser to the IP address of the networked Tivo. This took me a while to get

I would like to thank the creators of the script, I can't think of how this could be easier (once you get your environment right)


----------



## kevinE

Help! I had successfully zippered and ran the enhancement scripts on my HR10-250. Then I was making some changes to get the TyShow working. This required a restart of TivoWebPlus. This for some reason restarted my TiVo. After that there is no link lights on the network adapter. Several reboots too.

This happened once before. I re-zippered and it worked again. Not this time though.

Not the adapter. It works fine on my HDVR2.

Also, is there any support for version 2 of the Linksys USB200M yet. I heard there were drivers out there? That adapter does not work at all though on either unit.

Thanks.


----------



## Recoil

Hello there guys, thank you for the zipper it rules! I tried it on a Dtivo 6.2 and it worked flawlessly. 
I tried it on a SA Tivo 7.1b0-1-2-230 with kernel 3.1.5 and everything went well until I put it on the Tivo and it got stuck into a reboot loop, I tried to use the remote panic codes 52 & 58 but it didn't break the reboot loop.
Anyone has any ideas as to what went wrong? Thank you all in advance.


----------



## rpdre1

very quickly, i can tell you the zipper is not for standalones. only the enhancement script works on standalones too... 

is your s2 tivo a nightlight tivo (aka series 2.5) or a dvd burner tivo model? 

you can get out of the reboot loop with some work but if you couldnt catch that the zipper is for directivos only, i doubt you have enough skill to do it.


----------



## Mr. Soze

rpdre1 said:


> if you couldnt catch that the zipper is for directivos only, i doubt you have enough skill to do it.


Ouch! That'll leave a mark!


----------



## Xavier MacTivo

I have read through this thread and I have to admit I am a little confused  . There seem to be hints of a version of Zipper that will work on a DTivo R10. Is this the case? I would love to be able to network enable my R10. I have some TV shows that I would like to put on DVD.

Can any of you shed some light on this for me to end my confusion?

Thank you in advance! :up: 

Xavier

"He who says it cannot be done is usually interrupting the one doing it."


----------



## Gunnyman

teh R10 is completely hackable with a modified EEPROM. It's un crackable without such modification.


----------



## Xavier MacTivo

GREAT! Where can I get said EEPROM?

Sorry for all the questions. I have looked and seen people talk about it but no supplier.

Thanks!

Xavier

"He who says it cannot be done is interrupting the one doing it."


----------



## Gunnyman

look over at deal data base in teh for sale thread.
There's a guy selling them


----------



## SteelersFan

Hey guys,
I have a problem with my Hughes box that I zippered. I zippered it about 6 weeks ago, all went fine. I powered it down and put it back in the box until today. I hooked it back up and all is fine except it seems the IP address has changed or something. I have full MRV and HMO capabilities but I cannot connect to it (TWP or Telnet) from my PC. Any ideas?


----------



## Arcady

If you never set a static IP address, then it most likely got assigned a new IP by your router.


----------



## Xavier MacTivo

Gunnyman said:


> look over at deal data base in teh for sale thread.
> There's a guy selling them


 I just went over there and he states that no more PROM kits will be available.

Thanks for the answers. Guess I am stuck. Have a great day.


----------



## Arcady

You can pick up a hackable unit fairly cheap on ebay. Then sell the R10 to someone who doesn't care about hacking. You can get a good price if you upgrade the hard drive first, since most people don't know how to do it.


----------



## SteelersFan

Arcady said:


> If you never set a static IP address, then it most likely got assigned a new IP by your router.


I'm 99.99% sure I set up a static IP when I Zippered. 
How can I find out what the assigned IP address is? 
BTW, I Zippered with the instructions that were released on 11/9/05.


----------



## Arcady

My router lets me see all DHCP clients through the web interface. Perhaps yours does too. Others may know another way to determine the IP address.


----------



## alert5

SteelersRule a standalone ip scanner will show all dynamic and static IPs on your network. I like the small standalone "ipscan.exe" that can be found here http://www.angryziber.com/ipscan/


----------



## jsmyth40

rbautch said:


> You should also try PTVupgrade's forums.


I was able to get the two drives working in the HR10-250 by booting from the PTVupgrade CD, typing the mfsrestore command and switches from the Linux prompt, and using the image I had copied to the Zipper CD. When I ran the Zipper, I answered No to the prompt to install the image, and everything else went fine with the script.

Thanks for your support, and I'm looking forward to many more enhancements to come.


----------



## SteelersFan

alert5 said:


> SteelersRule a standalone ip scanner will show all dynamic and static IPs on your network. I like the small standalone "ipscan.exe" that can be found here http://www.angryziber.com/ipscan/


Thanks! I found my Tivo. Got Bash from telnet and typed "twp" but then I got this error:


> bash-2.02# twp
> starting Tivowebplus
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or directory


Any ideas? Should I just uninstall and reinstall The Zipper?


----------



## solsurfer

I bought and downloaded the instantcake image for my tivo, but I can't seem to find the "000001" file even after mounting the image on my pc. The file I have is "instantcake-hdvr2-6[1].2-01-2-151.iso", and none of the files within (that I can see anyway) are named "00001". And simply re-naming the iso file to "000001" didn't work. Any advice?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

SteelersFan said:


> Thanks! I found my Tivo. Got Bash from telnet and typed "twp" but then I got this error:
> 
> bash-2.02# twp
> starting Tivowebplus
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or directory
> 
> Any ideas? Should I just uninstall and reinstall The Zipper?


Hmm, I got the same thing with this Hughes I zippered today on Xmas. Thoughts?

Apparently those of us in the SCV just can't get it straight.

EDIT: I tried setting to read-write with rw that was suggested earlier in the thread - this didn't do anything.

But I should say ZIPPER RULES! And the enhancement package as well. Successful install on the first of two tivos that I was setting up for MRV... now if only I can figure out what the heck is going on with twp.


----------



## Gunnyman

rpdre1 said:


> rename instantcake-hvr2-6[1].2-01-2-151.iso to 000001 and you put that on your zipper cd.
> 
> the zipper cd should have all these files:
> 
> 000001 (optional; only when you want to image your drive, as in your case)
> bootpage
> Installation_Instructions.pdf
> network.tcl
> rbautch_files.tgz
> rc.sysinit.author
> set_mrv_name_67.tcl
> superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
> tivotools.tar
> tweak.sh
> tweak_uninstall.sh
> VMLINUX_.GZ (must be a killhdinitrd 3.15 kernel)
> zipper.sh
> 
> the zipper cd is not a bootdisk.
> you need a bootdisk to get a linux command line first.
> 
> i *think* you can press CTRL+C at the instantcake screen to get a command line.
> 
> if ctrl+c doesnt work, get this bootdisk: www.ptvupgrade.com/downloads/ptvlba48-4.01.iso
> 
> that cd will leave you at the linux command line when its done loading. from there start from step 5 in the zipper instructions: http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html


NO NO NO
the 00000000000000000001 (however many dang zeros it is) is in a HIDDEN directory (to macs and linux boxes anyway) called _image.


----------



## rpdre1

aaaahhh, i got confused and assumed what he posted was a file ON the instantcake cd, i read it too quickly...

yea looking back i see now the filename was an iso, sorry about that.


----------



## rpdre1

Vito the TiVo said:


> Hmm, I got the same thing with this Hughes I zippered today on Xmas. Thoughts?
> 
> Apparently those of us in the SCV just can't get it straight.
> 
> EDIT: I tried setting to read-write with rw that was suggested earlier in the thread - this didn't do anything.
> 
> But I should say ZIPPER RULES! And the enhancement package as well. Successful install on the first of two tivos that I was setting up for MRV... now if only I can figure out what the heck is going on with twp.


run the uninstall script (telnet in then:
cd /hacks
sh tweak_uninstall.sh).

get tweak.sh from tweak.zip file: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showpost.php?t=250680&p=3075079

ftp it over to the tivo in any folder and run it from where you put it once its on the tivo.

EDIT:

link for tweak.sh has become dead, fixed.


----------



## kevinE

kevinE said:


> Help! I had successfully zippered and ran the enhancement scripts on my HR10-250. Then I was making some changes to get the TyShow working. This required a restart of TivoWebPlus. This for some reason restarted my TiVo. After that there is no link lights on the network adapter. Several reboots too.
> 
> This happened once before. I re-zippered and it worked again. Not this time though.
> 
> Not the adapter. It works fine on my HDVR2.
> 
> Also, is there any support for version 2 of the Linksys USB200M yet. I heard there were drivers out there? That adapter does not work at all though on either unit.
> 
> Thanks.


Can someone help me with the above? I am really stuck. Thank you.


----------



## Gunnyman

I don't have an HD-Tivo Sorry


----------



## capdaddy

Gunny I have a simple but hopefully an easy question. Is there any way to transfer all the information from a zippered drive to a larger drive..

Was not using my head when i upgraded to only an 80 gig. drive......


----------



## Boiler81

I had the same problem with TWP after a zipper install. The procedure below worked fine for me.



rpdre1 said:


> run the uninstall script (telnet in then:
> cd /hacks
> sh tweak_uninstall.sh).
> 
> get tweak.sh from this zip file: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7022
> 
> ftp it over to the tivo in any folder and run it from where you put it once its on the tivo.


----------



## Gunnyman

capdaddy said:


> Gunny I have a simple but hopefully an easy question. Is there any way to transfer all the information from a zippered drive to a larger drive..
> 
> Was not using my head when i upgraded to only an 80 gig. drive......


did you EXPAND that image from a smaller drive?
if so, no you will lose the shows.


----------



## SteelersFan

rpdre1 said:


> run the uninstall script (telnet in then:
> cd /hacks
> sh tweak_uninstall.sh).
> 
> get tweak.sh from this zip file: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7022
> 
> ftp it over to the tivo in any folder and run it from where you put it once its on the tivo.


Thanks but I am embarrassed to say that I have never ftp'd files or tried to run them before so this is over my head a little. 
Would pulling the drive and redoing The Zipper work?


----------



## capdaddy

No Gunny I bought a brand new 80 gig drive, put instacake 6.2 on it then zippered it...

My orignal drive i still have intact.....


----------



## Gunnyman

then you can use mfsbackup|restore commands as outlined by hinsdale's guide to move this to a larger drive with NO problems.


----------



## rpdre1

SteelersFan said:


> Thanks but I am embarrassed to say that I have never ftp'd files or tried to run them before so this is over my head a little.
> Would pulling the drive and redoing The Zipper work?


well yea but wouldnt you rather learn how to use ftp and telnet instead of having to unscrew/rescrew 10 screws, open your pc,  ?

if you rather pull your drive, don't use the zipper cd you used the first time. 
make a new one with the latest tools_disk.zip files (http://www.mastersav.com/Tivo_Zipper/tools_disk.zip)

the other required files from your first zipper cd haven't changed, so you can reuse them for your new zipper cd.


----------



## rpdre1

Gunnyman said:


> then you can use mfsbackup|restore commands as outlined by hinsdale's guide to move this to a larger drive with NO problems.


http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/step1.php
^ weaknees' guide is an easier to understand guide than hinsdale for newbies imo.

the hinsdale i feel is more outdated also (still has links to non-lba48 boot cd's)


----------



## SteelersFan

rpdre1 said:


> well yea but wouldnt you rather learn how to use ftp and telnet instead of having to unscrew/rescrew 10 screws, open your pc,  ?
> 
> if you rather pull your drive, don't use the zipper cd you used the first time.
> make a new one with the latest tools_disk.zip files (http://www.mastersav.com/Tivo_Zipper/tools_disk.zip)
> 
> the other required files from your first zipper cd haven't changed, so you can reuse them for your new zipper cd.


Thanks. 
Yes, I would rather learn but I am short on time today and would like to get this done quickly and easily without screwing up.


----------



## rpdre1

SteelersFan said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, I would rather learn but I am short on time today and would like to get this done quickly and easily without screwing up.


learning how to use ftp and telnet is definitely quicker than rezippering 4 dtivo's


----------



## SteelersFan

rpdre1 said:


> learning how to use ftp and telnet is definitely quicker than rezippering 4 dtivo's


Actually, for some reason only one of my boxes has this issue. 
I do promise to learn how to use ftp and telnet though.


----------



## SMcColl

Do I absolutely need the $5 bootdisk to use the zipper on my already 6.2'ed DTivo? It's not the $$$, it's the fact that I have to wait for shipping. Here's what I plan to do:

Yank existing drive
rawrite the entire thing to a new 160 gigger
Put the 160 back in (Just making sure it still works)
Pull the 160 and apply the zipper
Put back into the dtivo and enjoy?

Is it that easy or do I need to insert $5 and 3 days of waiting for Mr. Postman?

Thanks in advance...

Correction->My DTivo claims to be a 6.1 version. Also, I'd rather use an ethernet-to-wireless adapter than a USB-to-wireless one. What brand/model have you guys had success with?


----------



## Arcady

You can pay the $5 and download the image immediately.


----------



## Gunnyman

SMcColl said:


> Do I absolutely need the $5 bootdisk to use the zipper on my already 6.2'ed DTivo? It's not the $$$, it's the fact that I have to wait for shipping. Here's what I plan to do:
> 
> Yank existing drive
> rawrite the entire thing to a new 160 gigger
> Put the 160 back in (Just making sure it still works)
> Pull the 160 and apply the zipper
> Put back into the dtivo and enjoy?
> 
> Is it that easy or do I need to insert $5 and 3 days of waiting for Mr. Postman?
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Correction->My DTivo claims to be a 6.1 version. Also, I'd rather use an ethernet-to-wireless adapter than a USB-to-wireless one. What brand/model have you guys had success with?


If you're on 6.1 you have an R10
R10 is NOT hackable with Zipper or anything else until you modify the EEPROM


----------



## SMcColl

Whew! Thanks for the warning! I do have an Phillips model in a different room that I can upgrade.

I can still upgrade the drive in the r10, right? Just no HME for it?

Any thoughts on Wireless adapters?

There is no ethernet port on my new "target" Tivo, only on the R10. Guess USB-->Wifi is the only way to go.


----------



## rpdre1

SMcColl said:


> Whew! Thanks for the warning! I do have an RCA r40 model in a different room that I can upgrade.
> 
> I can still upgrade the drive in the r10, right? Just no HME for it?


you can still upgrade the r10's drive but theres no HMO or HME for that matter; the hacks we're doing for our dtivo are not to enable HME.

HME is only for standalone tivos on version 7.x+; we're only enabling HMO (Music, Photos, MRV)


----------



## SMcColl

I just want to pull video from the dtivo and drop it into my Video Ipod. Is that possible with just HMO or do I need to buy a standalone tivo simply for that purpose?


----------



## bnm81002

hey guys(Gunny and Russ),
just a heads up here, over at "DDB forum", Jamie has updated the USB2 backport drivers with a NEW VERSION, looks like another update to either "the Zipper" or "the enhancement script"?


----------



## n4zmz

Yea, the backport updates are important to me as well. I've got a couple of the ASOHOUSB cards. But both the zipper and tweak scripts don't properly handle them. Their entries are missing in the usb.map file.

This makes it really hard to telnet into the box after running zipper. Luckily, I've got an old pegasus usb adapter which I was using to make it happy until after I had the backport drivers installed and configured.


----------



## rpdre1

SMcColl said:


> I just want to pull video from the dtivo and drop it into my Video Ipod. Is that possible with just HMO or do I need to buy a standalone tivo simply for that purpose?


thats called extraction. you will be able to extract shows to your pc after reading up on a tool called tytool over at deal database.

the catch is that you will only be able extract shows that are recorded after you've run the zipper.


----------



## dunceman

Gunnyman & rbautch!! You guys are Gods!!

Just got a a HR10-250 this afternoon.. Followed your Directions, carefully and ALL I CAN SAY IS AWESOME! You guys Rock.!!!

Thank you Thank you Thank you.. Now I have a little question... Been doing some searching.. Can you play Divx files on the Tivo.. If so How.. Also, what folder are the recorded files in? 

Thanks again guys!!!! Can I send some beer?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

rpdre1 said:


> run the uninstall script (telnet in then:
> cd /hacks
> sh tweak_uninstall.sh).
> 
> get tweak.sh from this zip file: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7022
> 
> ftp it over to the tivo in any folder and run it from where you put it once its on the tivo.


Worked like a charm! Thanks a million! And thanks again to Gunnyman and rbautch!


----------



## Heckler

rbautch said:


> The update today was to add larger block sizes in the mfsrestore command (-r 4) to accommodate large drives. Other small fixes too, but nothing interesting. Once your drive is hacked with the Zipper, you'll never need to run it again to get new features. The essence of the Zipper is to disable the units "checks" to see if anything foreign has been added to the drive....like telnet, ftp, and other hacks. Gunny and I happened to package the Zipper with my Enhancement script (developed pre-Zipper), which installs all the hacks and goodies. So, if you keep track of Enhancement script (link in my sig), you'll always have the latest hacks and features. From here on out, the only thing left to do with the Zipper is add support for more Tivos, like the R10 and standalones.


rbautch et all,

After looking at the zipper.sh within the the 1.3.3 release of TiVo Zipper, I note that you're using:

"mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location"

While I know that it has been postulated that the "-r 4" switch may expand the GSOD recovery abilities of the 127MB mfs swap partition beyond the traditional 1MB/2GB barrier of ~252GB, do we have evidence to back up this assumption? Do we think it may still be recommended to increase the swap partition by multiples of 32 (160/192/etc) and tpip as needed using JamieP's instructions of:

"mfsrestore -s 192 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location"

"tpip --version" (to determine which version of tpip you have) 
"tpip --swapped -s /dev/hd$location" (if you have tpip 1.1) 
"tpip -1 -s /dev/hd$location" (if you have tpip 1.2)

Thx, 
Heckler


----------



## rbautch

Heckler said:


> rbautch et all,
> 
> After looking at the zipper.sh within the the 1.3.3 release of TiVo Zipper, I note that you're using:
> 
> "mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location"
> 
> While I know that it has been postulated that the "-r 4" switch may expand the GSOD recovery abilities of the 127MB mfs swap partition beyond the traditional 1MB/2GB barrier of ~252GB, do we have evidence to back up this assumption? Do we think it may still be recommended to increase the swap partition by multiples of 32 (160/192/etc) and tpip as needed using JamieP's instructions of:
> 
> "mfsrestore -s 192 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location"
> 
> "tpip --version" (to determine which version of tpip you have)
> "tpip --swapped -s /dev/hd$location" (if you have tpip 1.1)
> "tpip -1 -s /dev/hd$location" (if you have tpip 1.2)
> 
> Thx,
> Heckler


Actually it's a lower block size that frees up memory for GSOD. The -r 4 switch simply allows the creation of larger partitions, which is necessary for drives larger than 256GB. After JamieP raised the question if -r 4 might inhibit GSOD I asked Dirac (helpful tester with large hard drives) to test the -r 4 switch on a 300GB drive. Dirac's results are here. Dirac used the exact mfsrestore command above (with standard swap space), and then forced a GSOD which ran successfully.

Arguably, increasing swap space brings minimal (if any) benefit, and can cause other problems I don't wish to unleash on the newbie population. People have claimed that larger swap size my increase speed and performance, but I haven't seen any proof of that, so I'm keeping the swap at 127 for now. If anyone wants to do some testing on the relationship between speed and swap, I'd like to see a procedure similar to the one I used in the 4.01b versus 6.2 speed tests in my signature.


----------



## pingjockey775

First I would like to thank gunny and rbautch for the great guide and script. And now onto my issues with the zipper. 

I have had the zipper running great on a single RCA DVR-40 but it seems that cron is not doing its thing like its suppose to. I can determine that the dameon is running but I can not seem to get it follow its crontab (Heck I can't even find it in the file system anywhere). So I guess my question is if I run the uninstall script, reboot and then rerun the tweak.sh script will everything be reinstalled or is there something else I need to do after I uninstall.

On to the comment about the swap space discussion. On most of my Linux servers I run a swap space size roughly 1 1/2 up until the 1 gig mark. Then if the machine has more than 1 gig of ram I just double the swap. Given the limited amount of ram in the tivo I think that a larger swap would be ok but it would be better to make sure that things like DMA and 32 bit i/o support is enabled. Not only should things be quicker but the I have noticed a decrease in drive "clatter". Hope this helps:

PingJockey


----------



## rbautch

pingjockey775 said:


> First I would like to thank gunny and rbautch for the great guide and script. And now onto my issues with the zipper.
> 
> I have had the zipper running great on a single RCA DVR-40 but it seems that cron is not doing its thing like its suppose to. I can determine that the dameon is running but I can not seem to get it follow its crontab (Heck I can't even find it in the file system anywhere). So I guess my question is if I run the uninstall script, reboot and then rerun the tweak.sh script will everything be reinstalled or is there something else I need to do after I uninstall.
> 
> On to the comment about the swap space discussion. On most of my Linux servers I run a swap space size roughly 1 1/2 up until the 1 gig mark. Then if the machine has more than 1 gig of ram I just double the swap. Given the limited amount of ram in the tivo I think that a larger swap would be ok but it would be better to make sure that things like DMA and 32 bit i/o support is enabled. Not only should things be quicker but the I have noticed a decrease in drive "clatter". Hope this helps:
> 
> PingJockey


Try uninstall/reinstall/reboot instead of uninstall/reboot/rinstall. There is a series of cron troubleshooting tips near the beginning of the enhancement script thread in my sig.


----------



## dereaves

Problem 

Trying to install zipper on a 40gig drive receiving error restore failed target not large enough
Do i need to get a 80gig drive, or is it possible to put this on a 40 gig?


----------



## rbautch

dereaves said:


> Problem
> 
> Trying to install zipper on a 40gig drive receiving error restore failed target not large enough
> Do i need to get a 80gig drive, or is it possible to put this on a 40 gig?


 That's been discussed many times in this thread.


----------



## bnm81002

bnm81002 said:


> hey guys(Gunny and Russ),
> just a heads up here, over at "DDB forum", Jamie has updated the USB2 backport drivers with a NEW VERSION, looks like another update to either "the Zipper" or "the enhancement script"?


I think you guys missed seeing this


----------



## Gunnyman

saw it just haven't investigated it.
I'm more of a if it ain't broke don't fix it kind of guy.


----------



## rbautch

Looks like the fix was for DHCP issues with ax88178 and ax88772 drivers. The Zipper doesn't change drivers until it runs the tivo-side enhancement script, so you'll still need an adapter that's compatible with 6.2's native drivers to make your initial connection. Why doesn't the Zipper change drivers while the hard drive is still in the PC?...one less variable to troubleshoot when people can't connect. Still, I'll put this in the hopper for future enhancements.


----------



## dereaves

rbautch said:


> That's been discussed many times in this thread.


the same amount of time it took to respond to this, you could have given the answer to this. so you mean to tell me you only answer questions that haven't been addressed before? In that case you should you should put it on the zipper listing. if it was a simple question, then why you didn't answer it? if i'm asking it then it would mean that this person has taken the time to purchase the 6.2 and do the scripts and make the tools disk. maybe the gunny or someone else on the team can answer my question or simply do copy and paste of the information that was asked for. and apply it to the reply

the question was is it possible to apply the zipper to a 40 gig hard drive or will i need to get a 60 gig or 80. error restore failed target not large enough.


----------



## Gunnyman

this thread is now 2138 posts long.
We are trying NOT to answer the same question over and over for sake of keeping this thread neat and easier to navigate.
Since we have now wasted 3 posts on this question, I'll answer the question. the answer is no. Get a bigger drive.
Also, we are providing this info FREE of charge. Let's not look gift horses in the mouth ok?


----------



## qwertypo

Gunnyman said:


> we are providing this info FREE of charge. Let's not look gift horses in the mouth ok?


S*@T! What the f&%k is that! I can believe that sort of attitude on this forum! Gunnyman is right! That is totaly out of line, while it might be easy for Gunnyman to answer you, I think he is encouraging you to search the forum, and use it as the tool it is meant to be, don't be totaly [email protected]#king lazy and expect it to be spoon fed direcly up your spooled little [email protected]#. These people (the forum as a collective) have spent many hours trouble shooting and building to make the zipper what it is, and make my TV what it has become, and they are royalty as far as I am concerned.

Your IP should be blocked, so you can't benifit from such generousity.

good luck.


----------



## rbautch

dereaves said:


> the same amount of time it took to respond to this, you could have given the answer to this. so you mean to tell me you only answer questions that haven't been addressed before? In that case you should you should put it on the zipper listing. if it was a simple question, then why you didn't answer it? if i'm asking it then it would mean that this person has taken the time to purchase the 6.2 and do the scripts and make the tools disk. maybe the gunny or someone else on the team can answer my question or simply do copy and paste of the information that was asked for. and apply it to the reply.


 In the time it took you to write this post you could have hit the search button, found your answer, and you'd be enjoying a hacked tivo right now. Many issues have been discussed many times in depth here in the thread, and I'd rather not waste my time trying to condense all the knowledge in the thread just for you. I don't care what you purchased...you didn't purchase it from me, and I don't owe you anything. Gunny and I spent hundreds of hours developing and supporting the Zipper, and you're not willing to spend 5 minutes to look up a simple question? In the words of a great hacker, "enjoy your stock tivo". Next time, we won't be so generous when you post a question.


----------



## Gunnyman

whoah did I put the wrong url in my browser? 
:up: :up:


----------



## rpdre1

This has given me an idea, i'm gonna work on a condensed version of this thread; i'm going to filter out redundent/outdated/etc posts to make just one long page of posts from this thread (it's a pain to have to go to the next page).

I'll wait for gunny/rbautch to do a quick proofread on it before i host a final version. maybe i'll turn it into a FAQ. 

what do you think gunny/rbautch?


----------



## Wilhite

rpdre1 said:


> This has given me an idea, i'm gonna work on a condensed version of this thread; i'm going to filter out redundent/outdated/etc posts to make just one long page of posts from this thread (it's a pain to have to go to the next page).
> 
> I'll wait for gunny/rbautch to do a quick proofread on it before i host a final version. maybe i'll turn it into a FAQ.
> 
> what do you think gunny/rbautch?


I'm not either person, but I would welcome a condensed version of the thread. Perhaps it could become the FAQ document at the Zipper home website.


----------



## Gunnyman

rpdre1 said:


> This has given me an idea, i'm gonna work on a condensed version of this thread; i'm going to filter out redundent/outdated/etc posts to make just one long page of posts from this thread (it's a pain to have to go to the next page).
> 
> I'll wait for gunny/rbautch to do a quick proofread on it before i host a final version. maybe i'll turn it into a FAQ.
> 
> what do you think gunny/rbautch?


we're actually going to be working on a FAQ very soon. I think your help is welcome!


----------



## rpdre1

id more than happy to help, can u pm me your screen name or msn info so we can collaborate over IM?


----------



## starbiker99

I would also like to thank Rbautch and Gunnyman for their time and efforts. After reading this and other threads both here and at D D B I have dipped into a world of fantastic Tivo enhancements. I have 3 networked Tivos doing stuff I would have probably paid Directv to get but with a little patience I was able to do it all myself minus a few typing mistakes along the way. So whats next? lmao


----------



## dieselpower

I've searched through the thread here, but I can't find anything obvious that explains how one can tell whether or not they have one of these unhackable R10 units based on anything other than software version. I have a Samsung SIR-S4080R and an SIR-S4040R. Unfortunately the S4080R suffered a HD crash yesterday and I have no idea what software version it was running. The S4040R is running 6.2.X. I'd like to hack the S4080R with a new drive, but I'm not sure if I'll be wasting my time or not.

Any advise?

Thanks in advance for your time and help.


----------



## wshfulthkn

If you look at the post right above yours your question should be answered  Or you can check out the list compiled by rbautch 

argh can't post a link....but look in the underground playground for the post titled The unhackable list...or something to that effect.


----------



## dieselpower

wshfulthkn said:


> If you look at the post right above yours your question should be answered  Or you can check out the list compiled by rbautch
> 
> argh can't post a link....but look in the underground playground for the post titled The unhackable list...or something to that effect.


I saw those two listed in the previous post, but wasn't sure if there were different software / firmware versions for each of the different hardware platforms. So is it safe to assume that the Samsung receivers are all okay?

One of the things that's confusing me is all the references to R10. I'm not sure if thats a firmware version, software version, or a type of receiver. Can someone elaborate on this?

I'll search for that list you mentioned too.

Thanks!


----------



## rpdre1

all samsungs are easily hackable.


----------



## dieselpower

rpdre1 said:


> all samsungs are easily hackable.


Great, thanks.


----------



## rpdre1

i would try the FA-120 at office max,staples. call to find out


----------



## dereaves

i wasn't looking for a gift horse, just a answer to my question. at least you gave a recommedation as to what to do and i appreciate that. my issue is not with you gunny so i will end this. i have another reply to respond to


----------



## dereaves

much is appreciated with the work that you do. all you had to say was get a larger hard drive 80gig or above like gunny. now i see all of this about you don't me anything and your other tech friends sounding off about what i wrote. well you know i really feel bad about all of this, but i will not offer any apologies. just thanks to gunnyman. next time be nice, you know what you did. anyway i'm going to get a new hard drive.


----------



## 483

Hi,

I have run the zipper script (brillant) on my HR10-250. However, I do not seem to have any network connectivity when I try to connect to run the rbautch portion of the hack.

I am using a Linksys USB 1.0 10/100 wired connector that I used without issue on my sd tivo's that I have run this hack on. Is there any issue with this connector on the HR10-250? I get no link light when I plug it into the USB connector on the TiVo. Have tried rebooting and no love?

Any suggestions?

I have verified the cable and connector to be good on my laptop.

-Thanks


----------



## rbautch

********* said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have run the zipper script (brillant) on my HR10-250. However, I do not seem to have any network connectivity when I try to connect to run the rbautch portion of the hack.
> 
> I am using a Linksys USB 1.0 10/100 wired connector that I used without issue on my sd tivo's that I have run this hack on. Is there any issue with this connector on the HR10-250? I get no link light when I plug it into the USB connector on the TiVo. Have tried rebooting and no love?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I have verified the cable and connector to be good on my laptop.
> 
> -Thanks


 Did the Zipper correctly identify your tivo as an HR10-250? Try putting the drive back in the PC, mount it, and check the rc.sysinit.author file to confirm the last few lines contain ifconfig statements to set up your network. Post those lines here. No issue with that adapter.


----------



## 483

Thanks for the quick response.

It did recognize it as an HR10-250. I did tell it to use wireless which it said it did not support but then told me it would install wired support and confirmed my ip address of *.*.*.*

I will see if I can do what you suggested.

Would just rerunning zipper create a problem?

Thanks


----------



## dunceman

Thanks for the zipper gunnyman It works great.. I am trying to use javaHMO to connect my tivo to my PC to show pictures etc.. I have added tserver and I can get shows off the tivo fine, and everything else is working great.. Can you point me to the right direction to figuar out why it is not working.. Also when I try to use Tivodesktop it keeps asking for the MAK and I cannot find it in the settings page on the tivo.. I have tried to ignore it, but the tivodesktop does not see the tivo.. I am guessing that I am using 3.1.xf kernal on the tivo, and I need something like 6.2 to make this work. If this is the case, can I upgrade the version to 6.2, can you point me to a location that can show me this?? 

Please Please??

Thank you.


----------



## Gunnyman

check any of the 15 + javahmo threads f you would please.
I want to keep this thread zipper support only.


----------



## dunceman

Thanks Gunnyman, I have, and I guess I will just keep looking... 

I figuered you would know if it it would at least work or not..


----------



## Gunnyman

tivodesktop and Javahmo BOTH work fine on 6.2


----------



## rbautch

********* said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> It did recognize it as an HR10-250. I did tell it to use wireless which it said it did not support but then told me it would install wired support and confirmed my ip address of *.*.*.*
> 
> I will see if I can do what you suggested.
> 
> Would just rerunning zipper create a problem?
> 
> Thanks


 Re-run is fine.


----------



## 483

********* said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> It did recognize it as an HR10-250. I did tell it to use wireless which it said it did not support but then told me it would install wired support and confirmed my ip address of *.*.*.*
> 
> I will see if I can do what you suggested.
> 
> Would just rerunning zipper create a problem?
> 
> Thanks


Reran with no luck

Final two lines are

ifconfig eth0 192.168.*.* netmask 255.255.*.*
route add default gw 192.168.*.*

Looks right to me


----------



## dunceman

Gunnyman said:


> tivodesktop and Javahmo BOTH work fine on 6.2


I have read and read, and the best I can tell is that the HR10-250 will only run 3.1.5f (which is what I have running) and that there is no way to upgrade at this time which means no HMO. Is this correct?! 

Please my wife is getting angry that I am reading so much.


----------



## gsr

dereaves said:


> much is appreciated with the work that you do. all you had to say was get a larger hard drive 80gig or above like gunny. now i see all of this about you don't me anything and your other tech friends sounding off about what i wrote. well you know i really feel bad about all of this, but i will not offer any apologies. just thanks to gunnyman. next time be nice, you know what you did. anyway i'm going to get a new hard drive.


I must say that I'm surprised that no one has addressed this yet. You don't seem to understand that the very least you could do to show appreciation for the work that Gunny and RBautch have put into the Zipper you could actually take a little bit of time and either read through OR search the Zipper thread for the answer to your question before posting it. In addition to working on the Zipper itself without any compensation other than the thanks from most of the forum members who have made use of it, Gunny and RBautch have spent countless hours providing FREE support for it. Clearly some people have no concept of just how many hours go into a free volunteer effort either that or they simply have no respect for those who donate their time.

Shame on you for your attitude toward those who are so freely donating their time to help others here and best of luck to you in getting help when you have something that can't be addressed with a simple search as you have indeed bitten the hands that feed you.


----------



## jspencer

I completely agree GSR. While it is a pain to read all 73 pages of this thread it is really not that much of an investment. It actually helps you understand what you are doing and how this wonderful Tool got where it is now. Acctually if folks would read the post I suspect this thread would be considerably shorter. 
Gunny and rbautch you truly are both very generous folks. Your time investment in this Forum can't be applauded or ponted out enough. Thanks for all you do. I have recently Zippered a Dtivo and an HDtivo and found all my answers within this thread. Thanks again


----------



## Gunnyman

dunceman said:


> I have read and read, and the best I can tell is that the HR10-250 will only run 3.1.5f (which is what I have running) and that there is no way to upgrade at this time which means no HMO. Is this correct?!
> 
> Please my wife is getting angry that I am reading so much.


Correct.
No HMO for HDTivos


----------



## cshuttle

First off, this is a killer hack! Installed for me with no problem, and life appears to be functioning as normal.

Now, I've got another dtivo with two drives in it that I added with a kit a little earlier this year. Do I have to connect both drives to my PC to do the hack, or just the "primary" drive, or is this hack even possible with two drive systems?


----------



## Gunnyman

just the primary.


----------



## dunceman

Gunnyman said:


> Correct.
> No HMO for HDTivos


Thanks Again for all the hard work guys.. !! :up:


----------



## Rgonyer

Awesome. Just got done with my HR10-250 and it went without a hitch. THANK YOU! Talk about making it simple for those of us that just don't have the time.....

Some things that don't seem to work - Backdoor codes on hackman, the screen button on TWP.

No biggie on either one, now to add some more stuff 
Thanks
Robb


----------



## kwaapia

please pardon if this is not a question for this thread/forum. i am trying to intall tytool. they recommend that i install in /var/hack/tytool.

however, as noted in the install notes of the zipper, the /var directory may get cleaned out by tivo so there is this other directory - enhancements - where everything is..

question: do i install tytool in /var/hack/tytool as recommended or do i install in /enhancements/tytool , then run the var-symlinks script?

my tivowebplus shows tyserver as running.. where is this installed?

thx..


----------



## rbautch

jspencer said:


> I completely agree GSR. While it is a pain to read all 73 pages of this thread it is really not that much of an investment. It actually helps you understand what you are doing and how this wonderful Tool got where it is now. Acctually if folks would read the post I suspect this thread would be considerably shorter.
> Gunny and rbautch you truly are both very generous folks. Your time investment in this Forum can't be applauded or ponted out enough. Thanks for all you do. I have recently Zippered a Dtivo and an HDtivo and found all my answers within this thread. Thanks again


Thank you both for the kind words. I didn't respond because I didn't want to waste my time arguing with a 13-year old on his daddy's computer who can't compose a complete sentence.


----------



## dieselpower

I'm assuming that it's possible to revive my Tivo with a failed drive by installing a new one, using the Instantcake image along with the zipper tool or is my thinking flawed?

Thanks.


----------



## GAM

I've had my Tivos zippered for a month with no problems, thanks guys.
However, last night I tried to use Tivoweb on one of them and could not get in.
I went in via FTP and saw the Tivoweb and spool directories were no longer there.
Any ideas why this would have occurred? I had not made any changes for over a month.
Also, what is the easiest way to reinstall? Should I just uninstall and reinstall the tweak script?


----------



## Gunnyman

var can get wiped. 
uninstalling and re-installing the tweak script will fix it. 
I recommend getting the latest one from rbautch.


----------



## Gunnyman

dieselpower said:


> I'm assuming that it's possible to revive my Tivo with a failed drive by installing a new one, using the Instantcake image along with the zipper tool or is my thinking flawed?
> 
> Thanks.


Not flawed at all.


----------



## obe1

I've sucessfuly upgraded my Hughes DVR-80G to a Zippered 250GB DVR and It works great!... almost... for some reason I keep making recordings that aren't in the to do list and their not programs I've programed some other way. So far all I can do is to erase them but I don't know how to stop these random recordings.


----------



## Gunnyman

are these suggestions?


----------



## dieselpower

Gunnyman said:


> Not flawed at all.


Thanks Gunnyman. I'm looking forward to building my Frankenstein using your tools as soon as my FA-120 arrives next Tuesday.


----------



## dieselpower

FYI, the http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html web page doesn't render/work properly using Firefox, Safari, or IE for on Mac OS X 10.4.3.

Versions:

Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X Mach-O; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051111 Firefox/1.5
Safari Version 2.0.2 (416.13)
Internet Explorer 5.2.3 (5815.1)

I can provide a screenshot or PDF if you'd like to see what it looks like.

Regards.


----------



## obe1

How do I stop these random, unwanted recordings?


----------



## Gunnyman

by turning OFF suggestions and reading your manual.


----------



## rbautch

dieselpower said:


> FYI, the http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html web page doesn't render/work properly using Firefox, Safari, or IE for on Mac OS X 10.4.3.
> 
> Versions:
> 
> Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X Mach-O; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051111 Firefox/1.5
> Safari Version 2.0.2 (416.13)
> Internet Explorer 5.2.3 (5815.1)
> 
> I can provide a screenshot or PDF if you'd like to see what it looks like.
> 
> Regards.


Works fine for me in Firefox and IE. Please post the screenshots.


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> Works fine for me in Firefox and IE. Please post the screenshots.


Works for me as well. I had a problem with many sites shortly after upgrading to Tiger OS. Apparently the problem is associated with a JAVA bug, the recent Java updates fixed all of my issues.
Hope that helps.


----------



## qwertypo

Gunnyman said:


> var can get wiped.
> uninstalling and re-installing the tweak script will fix it.
> I recommend getting the latest one from rbautch.


Are there bugs fixed in the newest version? Or is it just ease of operation during install? Do you recommend that we all uninstall tweak, and reinstall the latest whenever new ones come out?

I did my install about a month ago, shortly before the lastest update. I guess if it aint broke don't fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

right
but if installing the script you might as well have teh new one eh?


----------



## dieselpower

rbautch said:


> Works fine for me in Firefox and IE. Please post the screenshots.


Here is the Firefox version. The other clients look similar (IE is the worst, no surprise there).


----------



## dieselpower

qwertypo said:


> Works for me as well. I had a problem with many sites shortly after upgrading to Tiger OS. Apparently the problem is associated with a JAVA bug, the recent Java updates fixed all of my issues.
> Hope that helps.


I have all the updates and latest Java.

java version "1.4.2_09"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_09-232)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2-54, mixed mode)

I have access to several other Mac's running 10.4.3, I'll check them in a bit and report back.

Since other's aren't seeing it, I wouldn't waste time on it.


----------



## rbautch

dieselpower said:


> I have all the updates and latest Java.
> 
> java version "1.4.2_09"
> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_09-232)
> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2-54, mixed mode)
> 
> I have access to several other Mac's running 10.4.3, I'll check them in a bit and report back.
> 
> Since other's aren't seeing it, I wouldn't waste time on it.


 What's interesting is that when I look at the page in Webstudio (what I used to create the site), I have to overlap two text blocks (just as you see in your screenshot) in order to get the correct spacing between them, but when I preview the page in IE or Firefox it looks fine. Let me know if you can determine the cause.


----------



## rbautch

qwertypo said:


> Are there bugs fixed in the newest version? Or is it just ease of operation during install? Do you recommend that we all uninstall tweak, and reinstall the latest whenever new ones come out?
> 
> I did my install about a month ago, shortly before the lastest update. I guess if it aint broke don't fix it?
> 
> Thanks!


The only difference between the enhancement version in the Zipper as opposed to the one in the enhancement thread is that the Zipper version doesn't have the joe editor installation fixed. This is only an issue for some, but if it affects you, you can fix it manually with the following commands.



Code:


tar -zxvf /enhancements/joe.tgz -C /enhancements
cp /enhancements/.joerc /

Otherwise, there's no reason to uninstall/reinstall.


----------



## 483

********* said:


> Reran with no luck
> 
> Final two lines are
> 
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.*.* netmask 255.255.*.*
> route add default gw 192.168.*.*
> 
> Looks right to me


I'll update this as someone might find this useful. As I mentioned I was trying to connect to my newly hacked HR10-250 using the linksys wired 10/100 usb connector that I had successful used on my sd units.

Could not get it to work. Borrowed a Netgear FA120 from a friend at work today and plugged it in. When plugged into the bottom usb port it causes my HDTiVo to instantly reboot. However, when plugged into the top it appears on my network, and I was able to connect to it.

From my experience at least there may be an issue with the linksys connector with the HR10-250. Just wanted to throw that out, and hopefully it might save someone some frustration.

All is working fine now.


----------



## Gunnyman

dieselpower said:


> I have all the updates and latest Java.
> 
> java version "1.4.2_09"
> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_09-232)
> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2-54, mixed mode)
> 
> I have access to several other Mac's running 10.4.3, I'll check them in a bit and report back.
> 
> Since other's aren't seeing it, I wouldn't waste time on it.


I see it too on my mac, but I just ignore it


----------



## dieselpower

rbautch said:


> What's interesting is that when I look at the page in Webstudio (what I used to create the site), I have to overlap two text blocks (just as you see in your screenshot) in order to get the correct spacing between them, but when I preview the page in IE or Firefox it looks fine. Let me know if you can determine the cause.


Pretty sure it has something to do with the CSS. I snarfed it down with wget and I'll fiddle with it more later and see if I can get it working right for me.


----------



## SteelersFan

Hey guys, I am still having the issue of TWP not working on one of my boxes. There are TWP files in the /enhancements folder but when I try to do a twp or twprs command at bash it gives me this error:


> bash-2.02# cd /enhancements
> bash-2.02# twp
> starting Tivowebplus
> bash-2.02# /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file
> or directory


Question: If I pull the drive and rerun The Zipper, shouldn't it detect itself and therefore automatically do an uninstall? I thought I read that this was the case. I tried to re-Zipper but it did not start the uninstall.


----------



## dieselpower

Gunnyman said:


> I see it too on my mac, but I just ignore it


Yeah, I wasn't going to say anything either, but some of the links don't work at all. Though, you can find them easy enough by just viewing the source.

I did confirm that this occurred on my other 4 Mac's, so it isn't just my Powerbook.

I'm fairly confident that it's the CSS causing the problems and one of these days I'll try to fix it.


----------



## n4zmz

Well, went to try and zipper a friend's tivi and forgot to check the file permissions before I created the iso, so I had a non-executeable bootpage (I was using the 12/23/05 version). I don't remember having to do it with the previous versions of the tools disk.

In an effort to try and make my life easier, I added the following to zipper.sh


Code:


# DJB add-ons
if [ -e /cdrom/mfs_ftp.tar ]; then
cp /cdrom/mfs_ftp.tar /tivo/hacks
fi
if [ -e /cdrom/s2bins.tar ]; then
cp /cdrom/s2bins.tar /tivo/hacks
fi
if [ -e /cdrom/p1.tcl ]; then
cp /cdrom/p1.tcl /tivo/hacks
fi
if [ -e /cdrom/Tuik* ]; then
cp /cdrom/Tuik* /tivo/hacks
fi
if [ -e /cdrom/Super* ]; then
cp /cdrom/Super* /tivo/hacks
fi
if [ -e /cdrom/usb.map ]; then
cp /cdrom/usb.map /tivo/hacks
fi
# end DJB add-ons

I really should fix something to properly install the mfs utilities....
TuikHelper.tcl and Superpatch67Standby.tcl fix the menus after being superpatched.
The usb.map is my hand editing of a 6.2 /etc/hotplug/usb.map for the ASOHOUSB.


----------



## matt_auer

I still have my old 40 meg 6.2 unhacked drive which I've been holding onto since I hacked my dsr7000 to MRV.


I'm thinking of buying used Series 2 receiver without a harddrive.

Can I use this old drive instead of buying a 6.2 image or does the 6.2 image have to be a virgin.

I was hoping to setup this unit with MRV and put it in a spare room to only use MRV for viewing shows on other Tivos. (No DirectTV service on it).


----------



## 483

Noticing that my hacked TiVo is now trying to call 18667092073 every four hours. Anyone have any idea why/what that number is?

Thanks


----------



## dieselpower

********* said:


> Noticing that my hacked TiVo is now trying to call 18667092073 every four hours. Anyone have any idea why/what that number is?
> 
> Thanks


Quick Google search for "18667092073" found this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=237554

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=254878


----------



## dieselpower

TomK said:


> Great work, you guys!
> 
> I have a question - your directory listing on the TiVo_Zipper page shows the 'rbautch-files.tgz' file as being 2,218 KB in size. However, the size of this file in the "Tools CD" (tools_disk.zip) file is only 2,135 KB.
> 
> Is the "Tools CD" ok as is?


I'd suggest that an MD5 Checksum be included on the web page for the files being made available for download. That way we can validate the integrity of the data before using it.


----------



## dealjake

Great work guys! I tried hacking in the old days with long lists of instructions and being frustrated with several typos. This was fantastic and easy!

My mistake was that I started with the Airlink ASOHOUSB instead of the Tivo supported Netgear FA120 (didn't read enough). It would be great if the zipper script, when run on your pc, could update to (or offer to update during the install) the latest usb drivers by Jamie:

/forum/showthread.php?p=243964#post243964 (from other well known forum)

which supports this very inexpensive USB to ethernet dongle (often on sale for $4 at Frys/Outpost, or $15 regular vs $30 for Netgear). Specifically this driver supports the ax88772 chip which is inside the dongle.

_Notes:-edit /etc/hotplug/usb.map add these two lines to the device ax8817x section:
product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB
from: (ddb)/forum/showthread.php?t=44114&page=3

- run ifconfig from serial port if it looks like the usb dongle isnt working
- try pinging your router from your tivo
ping -c4 <router ip address> 
such that your router recognizes the new dongle if you have swapped 
- the airlink usb dongle doesnt show the power led as on until it has link (has an ethernet cable attached to it that is in turn connected to your router/switch).​_

Here's a list of what may or may not be applicable hacks for fellow zipper-ers to check out (your feedback welcome on the validity of these hacks)...

Installed
*superpatch * - installed with zipper
*ccxstream * - installed with zipper
*vserver * - installed
*endpadplus * - installed
*CID * - installed if chosen i believe (didn't choose it myself)

May Be Worth Checking Out (haven't researched these myself yet):
*EtiVo * - recommended 
*javaHMO * - recommended, runs on your pc, sadly Galleon doesnt run on 6.2
*mfs_ftp * - recommended, used by Etivo
*tytools * - recommended
.
*bufferhack * - not installed
*xplusz * - not installed, believe covered by zipper/tweak allows to change hacks much like hackman via on screen i think...
*autospace* - not installed
*tystudio * - not installed
*Tivo Control Station (TCS)* - not installed
*TuikHelper.tcl and superpatch script* - search for

Not Required
*elseed* - another caller ID, not required if you install CID
*noscramble * - not required, zipper/tweak does this
*noscramble_mbm* - not required, zipper/tweak does this

Others anyone?


----------



## dealjake

(My apologies if this has already been mentioned here but building this fix in would be good too...)

For those of you that enter the Now Playing menu only to find a bunch of blank titles and you can page up or down forever... read on.

There is a known issue related to dns requests waiting to be resolved or to time out when home media options/multi room viewing is turned on. I encountered the problem because I had my usb adaptor plugged in but had the ethernet cable disconnected (linux driver for netgear on tivo doesn't check for link i guess).

Try disconnecting your network cable between your internet connection and the rest of your network and it will take much more than a few seconds to time out. To test for the bug select a show then left arrow to get back to the Now Playing menu.

I just did the following change:
>>edited /etc/nsswitch.conf and changed "hosts: files dns" to "hosts: files"
and will have to edit the hosts file if I add other Tivos I guess.

from the following post:
/forum/showthread.php?t=38452&page=4 (from other well known forum)

_""
I corrected my slow Now Playing List issue by:

1. editing the /etc/hosts file to include the static IP address and name of the other TiVo on my network, and

2. editing the /etc/nsswitch.conf and modified the "hosts: files dns" line to be just "hosts: files".

Then I rebooted and now my TiVo's do not rely on DNS, but they rely on the /etc/hosts file only to resolve the name-to-IP address of the other TiVo.

""_
So if this hack could be added to Tivo_Zipper that would be great too...


----------



## rbautch

dealjake said:


> My mistake was that I started with the Airlink ASOHOUSB instead of the Tivo supported Netgear FA120 (didn't read ough). It would be great if you could update to (or offer to update during the install) the latest usb drivers by Jamie:
> 
> /forum/showthread.php?p=243964#post243964 (from other well known forum)
> 
> which supports this very inexpensive USB to ethernet dongle (often on sale for $4 at Frys/Outpost, or $15 regular vs $30 for Netgear). Specifically this driver supports the ax88772 chip which is inside the dongle.
> 
> For rbautch: Ideally tweak.sh would not reinstall its drivers over top of these unless they are a more recent version (maybe it already does that). The tweak.sh post states that it will support the ASOHOUSB but my experience was contrary;even after getting past running tweak.sh (after buying a Netgear FA120) I still needed to update the drivers to get the Airlink to work.
> 
> _Note: For those that try this. I actually haven't tried the above latest and greatest (once I do I'll delete this note), I used the following older version:
> 
> /forum/showthread.php?p=226712#post226712 (from other well known forum)
> 
> and only needed to copy the usbnet.o file from the obj/drivers/2.40 directory into the tivo's /lib/modules dir since the executables that tweak.sh installed all had the same file size and I made the leap of faith that they would be the same without running diff and sure enough they worked (had to ping -c4 my router from tivo to have it relearn the ipaddr/macaddr though)._


_ These are the exact drivers that the enhancement script installs. Not sure why they didn't work for you the first time. The Zipper assumes you are starting from an unhacked unit with the original drivers (why else would you run the zipper?). I'll eventually get around to updating the drivers._


----------



## slydog75

dealjake said:


> May Be Worth Checking Out List(haven't researched these myself yet):
> *Tivo Control Station (TCS)* - not installed
> *mfs_ftp * - not installed
> *autospace* - not installed
> *elseed* - not installed
> *noscramble_mbm * - not installed
> *noscramble * - not installed
> *bufferhack * - not installed
> *xplusz * - not installed
> *tytools * - not installed
> *tystudio * - not installed
> *javaHMO * - runs on your pc, sadly Galleon doesnt run on 6.2
> 
> Others anyone?


Jake, you won't need either of the no-scramble patches..this has allready been taken care of with the zipper. You also don't really need Elseed, unless you prefer it over CID, they both perform the same function. Though I think Elseed may offer a bit more flexibility as far as having a client on a PC. I highly recommend both mfs_ftp and tytools, I use them both extensively. Also, check out this program called eTivo : http://prish.com/etivo . It makes use of mfs_ftp to do things we can't talk about.,


----------



## GAM

I'm trying to increase my zippered wireless tivo by using a FA120 into a Netgear WGE111.
I'm having trouble with config. I thought I read people using this method. Can someone please advise the steps to get it working.
Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

check the Ultimate wireless network thread in teh Home Media section. TIPS Galore in there.


----------



## GAM

I did read that before trying. For some reason I'm not getting a link light on the ethernet port on the Netgear. The tivo was using a wireless adapter. Do I need to make any changes to the tivo or just setup the Netgear. I can use the netgear from my laptop.
Some direction would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## dieselpower

jacobracer said:


> Ultra newbie in here attempting the zipper- what is a good program to use to burn the neccessary files to a cd? I tried twice and they all show up but when i type sh zipper.sh it starts the program and then says it can't find tivotools.tar
> Please help!!


What operating system are you going to use to burn?


----------



## 483

dieselpower said:


> Quick Google search for "18667092073" found this:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=237554
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=254878


Thanks for the direction. Much appreciated!


----------



## dieselpower

jacobracer said:


> need some help!! what program do i use to extract the zivotools file to a .tar extension and how do i do it. (sorry - stupid newbie here...)


Assuming you're using Windows, since most here seem to be... I'd use 7zip (http://www.7-zip.org/). If you're talking OS X or some variant of *nix just use tar xvf <filename.tar> from the command line.


----------



## Suliman

I just got a new 540 series, stand alone, upgraded to 300gb drive.

Ran backup, resotred to new drive, boots fine.

I ran the Zipper, and I get a white screen just after the system starts, using both 3.1.5 and 4.0.1 kernels from ptv.

Re-ran restore, works fine again.

Anyone know if I need to use killinithd or if there is anything available for me to simply enable the telnet feature via the .author file? It's obviously over writting it everytime I boot using the normal backup and just adding that file.


----------



## Arcady

The Zipper is for DirecTV TiVo units, not your 540.


----------



## dieselpower

Has anyone on a Mac (like Gunnyman) made a serial cable to connect via a USB <-> Serial dongle. I have a Keyspan USB to serial dongle that I use for my GPS and it should work to connect a serial cable to the Tivo using a terminal program like zterm.


----------



## dealjake

rbautch said:


> These are the exact drivers that the enhancement script installs. Not sure why they didn't work for you the first time. The Zipper assumes you are starting from an unhacked unit with the original drivers (why else would you run the zipper?). I'll eventually get around to updating the drivers.


Interesting. I'll check going back to the drivers tweak.sh installs this weekend. There are some oddities about my trials with the Airlink adaptor that may have messed me up (like the Power LED doesn't come on until you have Link and the fact that my router stopped routing the tivo IP address after I switched from Netgear mac address to Airlink mac address until I tried the ping trick). This may have led me to believe it wasn't working when really it was. Running ifconfig is a smarter thing to try to verify it is working (which is what I did from a serial port connection after changing the driver - my plan to change the driver motivated me to get the serial port cable out).

But, my request was more for the zipper.sh script not the enhancement tweak.sh script. If I have this right the zipper just leaves the tivo stock drivers in place then the tweak/enhancements replaces those drivers with up to date (airlink supporting) ones. Since the stock tivo doesn't support the Airlink adaptor you need to use some other means to get onto the tivo (Netgear or serial) to run your tweak.sh script to then enable the Airlink adaptor to work. I did start from an unhacked unit.

Anywho, thanks for your reply rbautch and all your efforts!


----------



## GrumpyGuy

dealjake said:


> I just did the following change:
> >>edited /etc/nsswitch.conf and changed "hosts: files dns" to "hosts: files"
> and will have to edit the hosts file if I add other Tivos I guess.
> 
> from the following post:
> /forum/showthread.php?t=38452&page=4 (from other well known forum)
> 
> _""
> I corrected my slow Now Playing List issue by:
> 
> 1. editing the /etc/hosts file to include the static IP address and name of the other TiVo on my network, and
> 
> 2. editing the /etc/nsswitch.conf and modified the "hosts: files dns" line to be just "hosts: files".
> 
> Then I rebooted and now my TiVo's do not rely on DNS, but they rely on the /etc/hosts file only to resolve the name-to-IP address of the other TiVo.
> 
> ""_
> So if this hack could be added to Tivo_Zipper that would be great too...


Well, I did that because I was having the same issue. However, now that my NPL is working, I'm not able to telnet to my tivo. Can't even ping it or see it in my router's client table.


----------



## teberly

I zippered both of my 6.2 DTivos with no problems - except, Season Pass keeps recording repeats as well as First Run episodes, even though I have it set to record First Run only. The episode descriptions even list the program as a repeat. 

Is this happening to anyone else? Any fixes to this?
Thanks


----------



## kramerboy

teberly said:


> I zippered both of my 6.2 DTivos with no problems - except, Season Pass keeps recording repeats as well as First Run episodes, even though I have it set to record First Run only. The episode descriptions even list the program as a repeat.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else? Any fixes to this?
> Thanks


This would not be something the the Zipper caused to happen. This would most likely be a guide data issue.


----------



## alert5

I agree it is not a "zipper" issue but for what its worth the only way I could get season passes to work correctly was to use the remote and select shows by "Title", "Time", "Channel" and flag them as "first run" only.

The UI display is then correct.


----------



## rbautch

GrumpyGuy said:


> Well, I did that because I was having the same issue. However, now that my NPL is working, I'm not able to telnet to my tivo. Can't even ping it or see it in my router's client table.


 Pull your drive, mount it in your pc, and change it back. The Now Playing issue can be handled by adjusted the DNS setting only. Set it to all zeros or your routers IP address.


----------



## dieselpower

I'm looking for some advice before purchasing an Instantcake image (I'm assuming I need at least one). 

My situation: 

I have a Samsung SIR-S4040R and SIR-S4080R. The 4080 went belly-up with a bad hard drive this past week (which is what motivated me to find this forum). Not only do I want to bring my Tivo back to life, but I want to include some new features while I'm at it. 

Since my drive is completely hosed it looks like I'll need a new image in order to install a new 160GB drive in my 4080. To do this, I'm planning on purchasing an Instantcake (6.2) image. While I'm at it, I'm going to hack my 4040 to take advantage of MRV and upgrade it to an 80GB drive. Now I've read every post in this thread and it sounds like I can use the same Instantcake image to build both of the new drives for the 4040 and the 4080. However, I'm not sure if I should select the 4040 or the 4080 when purchasing my image. I'm assuming it shouldn't really matter, since the only differences appear to be the original drive sizes and I'm upgrading both. Then again, I really have no idea, which is why I'm asking for advice. For what it's worth, I'm leaning towards the 4040 image.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Gunnyman

4040 and 4080 are the same except for initial drive capacity.
Get the 4040 in case the 4080 image doesn't fit on that 80 gig drive. It has been reported that the 80 gig image doesn't always fit on an 80 gig drive.


----------



## dieselpower

Gunnyman said:


> 4040 and 4080 are the same except for initial drive capacity.
> Get the 4040 in case the 4080 image doesn't fit on that 80 gig drive. It has been reported that the 80 gig image doesn't always fit on an 80 gig drive.


Cool, that was my assumption about the differences in model numbers and I recall reading about the images not always fitting on the same size drives, which is why I was leaning towards the 4040 image. Thanks for shoring that up for me.


----------



## Gunnyman

No problemmo happy new year and welcome to TCF.


----------



## SteelersFan

Hey Gunny/Russ, not sure if you missed this. I would appreciate any wisdom you could impart:


SteelersFan said:


> Hey guys, I am still having the issue of TWP not working on one of my boxes. There are TWP files in the /enhancements folder but when I try to do a twp or twprs command at bash it gives me this error:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# cd /enhancements
> bash-2.02# twp
> starting Tivowebplus
> bash-2.02# /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or directory
> 
> 
> 
> Question: If I pull the drive and rerun The Zipper, shouldn't it detect itself and therefore automatically do an uninstall? I thought I read that this was the case. I tried to re-Zipper but it did not start the uninstall.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunnyman

SteelersFan said:


> Hey Gunny/Russ, not sure if you missed this. I would appreciate any wisdom you could impart:


I'd run dos2unix on the files in question. If that doesn't work just re-run teh enhance script. No reason to rezipper.


----------



## dealjake

GrumpyGuy said:


> Well, I did that because I was having the same issue. However, now that my NPL is working, I'm not able to telnet to my tivo. Can't even ping it or see it in my router's client table.


I'm no expert on the internal workings of Tivo/Linux networking code. This may have something to do with your running DHCP for your ip address while i have a static ip address. I'd try a reboot of the tivo before pulling the drive if you haven't already. Then of course I would edit the file via the serial port (if you have the serial port cable) rather than pull the drive...

Again, I didn't touch the hosts file just nsswitch.conf file and only deleted DNS from the end of the one line.

Here is the original thread that I got my hack from:

/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3521709&&#post3521709

(sorry still can't post urls this should begin with std tivo community)


----------



## dieselpower

I found a couple of inactive links on the http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html web page, which are as follows. All of which appear to be your affiliate links to PTVupgrade.

http://partners.ptvupgrade.com/z/51/CD59/

http://partners.ptvupgrade.com/z/50/CD59/

http://partners.ptvupgrade.com/z/52/CD59/

http://partners.ptvupgrade.com/z/39/CD57/

If you guys get credit when we purchase through those links, then I'll wait to order my image and boot cd until they are working again.


----------



## Gunnyman

Lou has indicated that the site is just undergoing some maintainence.
I can live without the $.25


----------



## rbautch

DNS is used to translate web addresses like www.yahoo.com into an IP address. The nsswitch.conf file determines what services are used to handle different tasks, including DNS. The default entry for resolving names is


Code:


hosts: files dns

This means that to resolve a name, your tivo will look to the /etc/hosts file, and if that fails, it will then try the DNS settings in MFS. If you delete the DNS entry in nsswitch.conf, then it will only use the hosts file, and will never use DNS. This also means that you will not be able to resolve names other than your other tivos, so you won't be able to use wget to download files for the latest enhancement script for example. That should be fine for most folks, since you really have no need to resolve names at all. What causes the slow now playing list is when DNS doesn't work, and it keeps trying to resolve the names of your other tivos until it finally fails. When it does finally fail, that's when your NPL shows up again. IMO, the options are as follows:

1. Set a valid DNS that will resolve names quickly. This requires your router to be connected to the Internet, and will allow you to use wget for downloads. This requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf

2. Set a valid DNS, and also add your other tivo IP's to /etc/hosts. This eliminates the need to have your router connected to the Internet, since it will look to the hosts file first before it tries to resolve names with DNS. This will keep NPL from getting slow, but if you want to use wget downloads, you'll need to connect your router to the Internet.

3. Set your DNS to 0.0.0.0 so name resolution requests fail quickly. This will keep your NPL from getting slow, but will prevent wget and other downloads. This also requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf

There's a few more combinations that should work fine, but this gives you an idea of what you're trying to achieve...quick failure or quick resolution.

*edit: To add a valid DNS to your Tivo:*
1. Enter your router IP in the DNS field of the net config module in TWP. If you used the Zipper, it sets this DNS value automatically. 
2. To see if this value works, at the bash prompt, type _*wget www.mastersav.com*_. If it works, great. If it fails, continue on.
3. On your PC, open a dos command prompt, and type* ipconfig /all*. Note the two IP addresses shown next to the "DNS Servers" parameter, and enter one of them in the DNS field of the net config module in TWP. 
4. Test it using step 2 above.


----------



## matt_auer

The tweak installation worked great for me with one exception.

I have version 1.0 of TWP and wanted tweak to replace it.
It asked me if I had TWB installed and I said yes, but it said it couldn't find it in the standard directories.
I want to upgrade TWB, should I rerun the script and tell it that I don't have TWP installed or do I need to manually uninstall the old version somehow.(I can't find an uninstall script for it?)

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

You don't need an uninstall script for TWP, just find the TWP directory and delete it. If you meant the uninstall script for enhancements, it's in the same directory you ran tweak.sh from.


----------



## dieselpower

Gunnyman said:


> Lou has indicated that the site is just undergoing some maintainence.
> I can live without the $.25


Roger that, I'll order then. 

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## GrumpyGuy

rbautch said:


> Pull your drive, mount it in your pc, and change it back. The Now Playing issue can be handled by adjusted the DNS setting only. Set it to all zeros or your routers IP address.


I did as you said but for some reason, the tivo is not using the static IP address I entered at the prompt. When prompted to enter the TIVO's IP I typed: 192.168.15.160 and for the router I entered 192.168.15.1. When I could not ping 192.168.15.160, I looked in the router's client table and the TIVO shows 192.168.15.102.

How come?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GrumpyGuy

Never mind. I figured it out.


----------



## matt_auer

If I just delete TWP, won't it cause something that initializes it to have problems?

I can't find a reference to it in the author file, yet it is still running everything my Tivo boots up.
If I just delete TWP, won't something bomb which is trying to initialize it each time Tivo boots up?


----------



## rbautch

It will fail, yes. But that shouldn't cause a probelem. If you want to find out what's starting it, find all the files that have the word "tivoweb" in them. Search for "grep" to learn how to do this.


----------



## matt_auer

Ignore my previous reply, I found the un-install procedure for TWP 1.0 in /etc/tpm.

THanks.


----------



## landie

Hi,

I've got a Phillips DSR708 and I'm stuck at the zipper prompt for IP address on a new 300g HD.

Have yet to sort this out and am now zippering again only this time out of frustration from not being able to find the answer I've finally caved to ask for help. After the last zippers the tivo worked perfectly, just couldn't get it to netWork to run enhancements : ( 

I'm so anxious to get to that part!

The IP's I entered on previous attempts were those found in tivo desktop server properties using another hacked drive. Obtain an IP automatically setting in TCP/IP properties didn't work so I used what I found in tivo desktop, entered it to use IP and they worked getting me bash, twp and ftp. I just can't duplicate the IP set up after zippering a new drive.

I'm using a Netgear FA120 to my wired hub which only my desktop was additionally wired. 

I have dial up and use an apple airport for my PC wireless network, no Macs. The airport extreme base station is set to share a single IP address using DHCP & NAT using 10.0.1.1/24 addressing. The other option is to set it up to share a range of IP addresses using only DHCP if this will work better with tivo, although I'm not sure I'm up to speed to set that up. Eventually I'd like to make the tivo wireless as well.

Rather than applying the enhancements script to the already hacked 200g drive (although I was very tempted since it looks so easy) I wanted to start with a larger new 300g HD and keep the already hacked drive as a back up knowing it works.

Unless I can copy the hacked 200g drive to the new 300g drive as an alternative? Used PTV's $5.00 boot disc at prompt:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 150 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
but it stalled twice and was taking forever. I don't need to keep anything on the drive except the hacked version if possible. 

I then did:
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 150 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
which resulted in 320+ hours but didn't get past the Welcome. Powering up... screen.

Thanks to Gunnyman/rbautch I might not have attempted this exercise if not for the support I've seen given here. My zippering included alphawolfs 6.2 minimal on the tools disk.

A plus is now the drive connections are getting easier to take off : )

Sorry for so many issues for my first post! Please help me sort this out, it's become an obsession!


----------



## dieselpower

landie said:


> Hi,
> 
> The IP's I entered on previous attempts were those found in tivo desktop server properties using another hacked drive. Obtain an IP automatically setting in TCP/IP properties didn't work so I used what I found in tivo desktop, entered it to use IP and they worked getting me bash, twp and ftp. I just can't duplicate the IP set up after zippering a new drive.
> 
> I'm using a Netgear FA120 to my wired hub which only my desktop was additionally wired.
> 
> I have dial up and use an apple airport for my PC wireless network, no Macs. The airport extreme base station is set to share a single IP address using DHCP & NAT using 10.0.1.1/24 addressing. The other option is to set it up to share a range of IP addresses using only DHCP if this will work better with tivo, although I'm not sure I'm up to speed to set that up. Eventually I'd like to make the tivo wireless as well.


It sounds like you may have used an IP address that was already leased by the Airport's DHCP server and perhaps hasn't been released yet. Try using an IP in the 10.0.1.0/24 range that you know has never been used.

I'm assuming you also used 10.0.1.1 for your router. If not, that could be your problem as well.

You probably don't want to use the other option that you mentioned (using the range of IP addresses), since you'll then have to assign a static IP address to the Internet side of your network. As you're using dial-up and probably being assigned a static IP address, this option wont work.


----------



## JD9900

Hey guys,

It's been a while since I posted on here. First off, let me just say to Gunny that I am extremely impressed with what you've accomplished. It wasn't all that long ago you did your first 4.x hack, and now you're spearheading the all-in-one 6.2 effort. *You, Sir, have arrived*. 

Now, to the question - I am about to upgrade my stock 10-250 HD DVR using The Zipper. I'm quite familiar with the upgrade methodology, as I have done about 10 or so 3 --> 4 upgrades in my time. From everything I've read, it seems this process should go pretty smooth, but I am concerned with hacking the HD Tivo because of its price, so I thought I'd speak up here and get some feedback.

I've seen on here that a number of people have upgraded their 10-250s using the Zipper. For those of you In The Know, is there any pitfalls or oddities related to the HD Tivo upgrade that I might not have seen on the SD units? I've identified these possible issues with the upgrade:

1. I need to grab an image specifically for the HR10-250 (3.1.5f)
2. There is at least 1 reported problem with the Linksys USB200M wired ethernet adapter, and I might want to use the FA120 from netgear instead.

I know that early on, "other forums" were talking about having to modify the PROM on these units just to get a bash prompt, but based on what I have read here I am assuming that this is not the case.

Thanks again, and I apologize if this information was already posted. I did my best to search and read this and other threads, but was looking for more information.


----------



## Gunnyman

Well Thanks for the kind words, but in all honesty,
the Zipper is an Rbautch creation. I provided the unguide last summer, which provided the frame work for Russ' amazing scripts. I can't script my way out of a paper bag.
Russ and I collaborated a bit late last summer and I broke a couple of tivos in the effort to make it all work. I guess I'm the idea guy, the sounding board, Paul Allen to Russ' Bill Gates .
As for your HDTivo questions, I don't have one so some of this is grain of salt territory, A PROM mod is no longer required to hack an HDTivo. As for which Network adapter to use, I have never heard of anyone having any problem with the venerable NetGear FA120. I've considered buying as many as I can and selling them when peeps need them because fining them retail is becoming a challenge.

Thanks again for your kind words!


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> check the Ultimate wireless network thread in teh Home Media section. TIPS Galore in there.


Gunny, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I did all the reading prior to posting here.
I finally figured out that my second FA120 was defective. After replacing it, I hooked it up to a Netgear WGE111 gaming adapter and now everything is working great.

I'm getting about double the speed wirelessly at about 10 to 11 throughput.
Also, going this route it is nice to having stronger security on the network since I'm no longer limited to the 64 bit WEP.

Thanks again for all your efforts.
Long live the zipper!!


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> I guess I'm the idea guy, the sounding board, Paul Allen to Russ' Bill Gates .


 Don't forget your also the head of the customer relations department.


----------



## Gunnyman

I was trying very hard to pass that gig on to you


----------



## pluto

I have been unable to extract the, tivotool.tar file from the tivotools.tar.rar file I downloaded from the linked Alphawolf post at ddb forum. I have tried extraction but receive the following error " crc error on file". Using PowerDesk 5 for extraction. Can anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## Gunnyman

win rar works great for this


----------



## matt_auer

I'd like to setup a purchased unsubbed Dsr7000 w/o Harddrive as an MRV client only. No Tuner access.

The only image I have is the 4.01b I purchased for an 80 Gig or Greator drive, so I don't think I can get that to work on the 40 gig drive I'm going to use in this one.

Is there any I can drop my other 40 gig DSR7000 6.2 backup drive into this unit and possibly begin running the hacking scripts or do I need to buy a 6.2 virgin image?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## dieselpower

pluto said:


> I have been unable to extract the, tivotool.tar file from the tivotools.tar.rar file I downloaded from the linked Alphawolf post at ddb forum. I have tried extraction but receive the following error " crc error on file". Using PowerDesk 5 for extraction. Can anyone point me in the right direction.


You can use 7zip on Windows or Linux and Stuffit on OS X to unpack a rar file.

http://www.7zip.org

http://www.stuffit.com


----------



## rpdre1

matt_auer said:


> I'd like to setup a purchased unsubbed Dsr7000 w/o Harddrive as an MRV client only. No Tuner access.
> 
> The only image I have is the 4.01b I purchased for an 80 Gig or Greator drive, so I don't think I can get that to work on the 40 gig drive I'm going to use in this one.
> 
> Is there any I can drop my other 40 gig DSR7000 6.2 backup drive into this unit and possibly begin running the hacking scripts or do I need to buy a 6.2 virgin image?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I recommend the AlphaWolf's 62small image which you can get off eMule ( eMule client)

the name of the file you want is 6.2.dtivo.minimal.AlphaWolf_HK.zip

use this link: /forum/showpost.php?p=236336&postcount=628 (at ddb)

Just rename the 62small.mfs file to 000001 and put it on your zipper cd, and the zipper will ask you if you want to restore it. Enter yes and thats it.

I've used it about 5 times already and it's worked perfect everytime.


----------



## SMcColl

If I zipper my DTivo, and it stops dialing up every "X" days, can I still order pay-per-view? Does it dial up on unscheduled times to pay for movies, etc?


----------



## Gunnyman

conflicting reports on that question.
Most people myself included just order PPV from DTV's website.


----------



## rpdre1

Your TiVo will still call DirecTV to report PPVs after the Zipper. The calls your TiVo won't make after the Zipper are calls directly to TiVo reporting usage info,etc.

At least that's what I've read before?


----------



## qwertypo

My DTivo will no longer dial for pay per view. And for a short period after I zippered, I could payperview on the internet. Now they block that, I guess they noticed I don't dial in anymore. I have to call them directly to pay per view.... The good news is, that the operators don't know why it won;t let me pay online, and they have given the pay per views for free "until they fix the problem". So, hey good news! Hope they NEVER fix it!


----------



## SMcColl

Is there any reason we disable dial-in during the zipper process? Can I just disable the software updating portion without disabling dial-up?


----------



## Gunnyman

qwertypo I have no idea why you can't order ppv online. As I have said before none of my DTivos have dialed in in over a year and I can order PPV online.


----------



## Gunnyman

SMcColl said:


> Is there any reason we disable dial-in during the zipper process? Can I just disable the software updating portion without disabling dial-up?


I don't suppose it matters as much anymore, but the main reason not to dial in is you will lose the ability to use HMO and MRV 6 months after you connect.
Rbautch's script can reset this though.


----------



## SMcColl

What is MRV? Does Rbautch's script just modify the crontab or something? Why would dialing up disable HMO when it is already a free open-source deal?


----------



## dieselpower

SMcColl said:


> What is MRV? Does Rbautch's script just modify the crontab or something? Why would dialing up disable HMO when it is already a free open-source deal?


MRV = Multi Room Viewing.

http://www.tivo.com/1.2.12.asp


----------



## Gunnyman

SMcColl said:


> What is MRV? Does Rbautch's script just modify the crontab or something? Why would dialing up disable HMO when it is already a free open-source deal?


because DTV sets a "certificate" that will expire 180 days after it gets set.
This expiring certificate disables HMO.


----------



## SMcColl

WHOA! That's a sweet bonus that I didn't even know I was going to get! Ok, so how do I update the EProm on my R10 so I can zipper it, also? Is it possible to do any of these things using a 1-gen Sony T60?


----------



## qwertypo

Gunnyman said:


> qwertypo I have no idea why you can't order ppv online. As I have said before none of my DTivos have dialed in in over a year and I can order PPV online.


Neither does DirecTv. It says that the card I am trying to order on has exceeded its balance, but DirecTv has confirmed that this doesn't make any sense, since it is set to a $200 limit, and obviously I am no where near that!

They have given my two free shows so far! Go figure. My Dial in PPV hasn't worked since Zippering..... not sure why. Maybe I will rerun tweak and see if it resolves the problem.

Clearly it is an isolated issue, and likely has nothing to do with THE ZIPPER..... if no one else has this problem.... still pleased with the situation. I was pretty suprised when she made the offer, since I can call in PPV, but I told her I would prefer to use the web, and she then extended me the offer


----------



## jedware

What does "Logo Space" refer to in tivowebplus when uploading logos? 

The options are "Tivo and DirecTV".

I am wanting to update some logos and don't want to mess anything up. The logos loaded with the enhancement script still have some missing.


----------



## SMcColl

Oh, jeez... R10 EProm update involves soldering. Bad things happen when I bust out the soldering iron.


----------



## Gunnyman

IF you can find a reprogrammed PROM, a good TV repai shop can do the job for you from around 100 bucks.


----------



## landie

dieselpower said:


> It sounds like you may have used an IP address that was already leased by the Airport's DHCP server and perhaps hasn't been released yet. Try using an IP in the 10.0.1.0/24 range that you know has never been used.
> 
> I'm assuming you also used 10.0.1.1 for your router. If not, that could be your problem as well.


Yes, I think you are correct.
The exclamation yellow triangle keeps popping up for the network. I ran the zipper before seeing your reply and set the tivo as 192.168.1.101 to be completely different but it still can't telnet.

Zippered again with 10.0.1.22 for tivo and 10.0.1.1 for router.

I get the following for ping and ipconfig:

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 10.0.1.22

Pinging 10.0.1.22 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.0.1.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.0.1.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.0.1.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.0.1.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 10.0.1.22:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.22
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

FA120 both lights on. Local area connection shows nothing received. Firewall off.
The triangle warning comes up occasionally knocking off my wireless connection to the airport, needing to be disabled to allow it to connect to the airport again. Obviously something is in conflict yet I am unable to figure it out.

Rezippering and entering a different IP doesn't seem to solve my problem. I tried 192.168.1.101 for tivo and 10.0.1.1 for router still unable to telnet.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## dieselpower

landie said:


> Yes, I think you are correct.
> The exclamation yellow triangle keeps popping up for the network. I ran the zipper before seeing your reply and set the tivo as 192.168.1.101 to be completely different but it still can't telnet.
> 
> Zippered again with 10.0.1.22 for tivo and 10.0.1.1 for router.
> 
> I get the following for ping and ipconfig:
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 10.0.1.22
> 
> Pinging 10.0.1.22 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 10.0.1.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> Reply from 10.0.1.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> Reply from 10.0.1.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> Reply from 10.0.1.22: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> 
> Ping statistics for 10.0.1.22:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 7:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.2
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.22
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
> 
> FA120 both lights on. Local area connection shows nothing received. Firewall off.
> The triangle warning comes up occasionally knocking off my wireless connection to the airport, needing to be disabled to allow it to connect to the airport again. Obviously something is in conflict yet I am unable to figure it out.
> 
> Rezippering and entering a different IP doesn't seem to solve my problem. I tried 192.168.1.101 for tivo and 10.0.1.1 for router still unable to telnet.
> 
> Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


Well one problem I spot right off the bat is that you're using an IP address for your Tivo (192.168.1.101) which is outside the realm of your router (10.0.1.1). You might try an IP address of 10.0.1.101 for your Tivo if your router really is 10.0.1.1 and not really 192.168.1.1.

I'm assuming you're calling your Airpot base station the router or do you have a router plugged in behind the Airport? Perhaps you can shed some more light on your network configuration.


----------



## landie

dieselpower said:


> Well one problem I spot right off the bat is that you're using an IP address for your Tivo (192.168.1.101) which is outside the realm of your router (10.0.1.1). You might try an IP address of 10.0.1.101 for your Tivo if your router really is 10.0.1.1 and not really 192.168.1.1.


Thanks. Actually tried them both. Entered 192.168.1.101 only because the other tries with 10.0.1.xx range did not work. Didn't try anything over 10.0.1.22



dieselpower said:


> I'm assuming you're calling your Airpot base station the router or do you have a router plugged in behind the Airport? Perhaps you can shed some more light on your network configuration.


Airport = router
No other router only a 10/100 hub

phone line > airport > desktop via motorola 802.11g WPC1810G adapter
desktop also has cat5e to hub
tivo with Netgear FA120 to hub

This set up worked with bash/ftp with the other hacked drive.


----------



## dieselpower

landie said:


> Thanks. Actually tried them both. Entered 192.168.1.101 only because the other tries with 10.0.1.xx range did not work. Didn't try anything over 10.0.1.22
> 
> Airport = router
> No other router only a 10/100 hub
> 
> phone line > airport > desktop via motorola 802.11g WPC1810G adapter
> desktop also has cat5e to hub
> tivo with Netgear FA120 to hub
> 
> This set up worked with bash/ftp with the other hacked drive.


Well, assuming your Airport is 10.0.1.1, the 10.0.1.X IP should work fine. You might try rebooting your Airport if you haven't already. Do you recall what IP your old drive/Tivo used? I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to use the same IP.


----------



## dieselpower

dieselpower said:


> Well, assuming your Airport is 10.0.1.1, the 10.0.1.X IP should work fine. You might try rebooting your Airport if you haven't already. Do you recall what IP your old drive/Tivo used? I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to use the same IP.


You might try plugging your FA120 into another port on your hub. I've seen hub/router/switch ports go bad in the past.


----------



## landie

169.254.151.114 tivo
10.0.1.1 router

Yes, I tried zippering these settings too as well as rebooting the airport. 

Got 169.254.151.114 from looking at the tivo desktop server property settings entered it into network properties and was able to access tivowebplus/telnet/ftp, so I know it works with the other hacked drive, I just can't get it to work with the zipper.


----------



## dieselpower

landie said:


> 169.254.151.114 tivo
> 10.0.1.1 router
> 
> Yes, I tried zippering these settings too as well as rebooting the airport.
> 
> Got 169.254.151.114 from looking at the tivo desktop server property settings entered it into network properties and was able to access tivowebplus/telnet/ftp, so I know it works with the other hacked drive, I just can't get it to work with the zipper.


169.254.151.114 isn't a valid IP address. It is part of a block reserved by IANA. If your router is 10.0.1.1, then you want to assign your Tivo an IP in the 10.0.1.X range. What ever your desktop IP address is, increase it by 1 and make that your Tivo IP. For example, if your desktop is 10.0.1.2 make your Tivo 10.0.1.3 (assuming you have no other networked computers obtaining an IP from your Airport).

You could always mount your drive using the boot CD and checking the network configuration files and see if it's saving your IP and routing information properly.


----------



## landie

dieselpower said:


> 169.254.151.114 isn't a valid IP address. It is part of a block reserved by IANA.


All I know is that it worked ; )



dieselpower said:


> If your router is 10.0.1.1, then you want to assign your Tivo an IP in the 10.0.1.X range. What ever your desktop IP address is, increase it by 1 and make that your Tivo IP. For example, if your desktop is 10.0.1.2 make your Tivo 10.0.1.3 (assuming you have no other networked computers obtaining an IP from your Airport)
> 
> 
> dieselpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this too : (
> Feel like I'm getting ready for the zipper olympics : )
> My tivo has spent more time hooked to my computer than to the tv this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> dieselpower said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could always mount your drive using the boot CD and checking the network configuration files and see if it's saving your IP and routing information properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Am attempting a drive copy, if it stalls again, I'll try this next.
> 
> Thanks : )
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dieselpower

landie said:


> All I know is that it worked ; )


Strange. 

Did you try changing the port on the hub?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

I am using a Mac to burn the Tools CD. Once burned --

rc.sysinit.author becomes rcsysinit.author

and

superpatch-67all-nutkase-1.1.tcl becomes superpatch-67all-nutkase-1.tcl

My Mac isn't liking the second 'dot'. I know I read somewhere how to fix this but now I can't find it anywhere. How can I keep the integrity of the file names during the burn?

Help!


----------



## dieselpower

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I am using a Mac to burn the Tools CD. Once burned --
> 
> rc.sysinit.author becomes rcsysinit.author
> 
> and
> 
> superpatch-67all-nutkase-1.1.tcl becomes superpatch-67all-nutkase-1.tcl
> 
> My Mac isn't liking the second 'dot'. I know I read somewhere how to fix this but now I can't find it anywhere. How can I keep the integrity of the file names during the burn?
> 
> Help!


Are you using finder/disk utlity to burn your disk or some other authoring software like Toast? You can't burn an ISO 9660/Joliet disk using finder/disk utility. You'll have to use something like Toast or DragonBurn.


----------



## DougF

Would a superpatched, unsubscribed SA Series 2 work (MRV-wise) with one or more Zippered, subscribed S2 DTiVos? I know I couldn't record on the SA, but would it be able to copy programs from the DTiVos?


----------



## Gunnyman

yep 
been covered a couple of times in this thread


----------



## DougF

Gunnyman said:


> yep
> been covered a couple of times in this thread


Thanks, Gunny.

I figured it had been asked already. I just didn't put in the right keywords to search. I did four or five searches and didn't find it.


----------



## Gunnyman

you searched four or five times?


----------



## dieselpower

Gunnyman said:


> you searched four or five times?


I think he meant using different keyword combinations. Be nice Gunninator. =)


----------



## Gunnyman

I am being nice! Doug knows what I'm talking about


----------



## dieselpower

Gunnyman said:


> I am being nice! Doug knows what I'm talking about


Heheh okie doke. See my newbie stripes are showing. *grin*


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

dieselpower said:


> Are you using finder/disk utlity to burn your disk or some other authoring software like Toast? You can't burn an ISO 9660/Joliet disk using finder/disk utility. You'll have to use something like Toast or DragonBurn.


Using Finder. I've got an older version of Toast somewhere, I'll see if I can get it updated to work with OS X 10.4.

Thanks!


----------



## dieselpower

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Using Finder. I've got an older version of Toast somewhere, I'll see if I can get it updated to work with OS X 10.4.
> 
> Thanks!


NP. BTW, you can download a fully functional trial version of Dragonburn (good for 10 burns). Though, I just bought a copy of Toast 7 and it seems to fit the bill rather nicely.

There is also a freeware (open source) application called cdrecord that can burn ISO 9660/Joliet from the command line and there is a GUI front-end for it called X-CD-Roast too.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Sorry if this is slightly off topic, but I love my zipper and MRV DirecTiVos - Does anyone know of or can point me in the direction of how to get an MRV "slave" tivo to stop attempting to connect to the satellite? 

Over on the other forum, I could only find AlphaWolf hinting at a "messy process" and they aren't the most helpful over there.


----------



## Gunnyman

Sorry Vito,
all of my DTivos are connected and subbed.


----------



## jedware

jedware said:


> What does "Logo Space" refer to in tivowebplus when uploading logos?
> 
> The options are "Tivo and DirecTV".
> 
> I am wanting to update some logos and don't want to mess anything up. The logos loaded with the enhancement script still have some missing.


I guess it doesn't matter the choice. Both options do not work on any of my zippered tivos.

Is there a fix for this or another method to add new logos to a zippered tivo?


----------



## Gunnyman

look on ddb for a logo slice file then dbload it.


----------



## jedware

Gunnyman said:


> look on ddb for a logo slice file then dbload it.


The latest version I find is v193 and that is the same as what is currently included in the zipper. Is there a newer version?

Is there no way to load a single logo or custom logo?


----------



## Rob00GT

landie said:


> Airport = router
> No other router only a 10/100 hub
> 
> phone line > airport > desktop via motorola 802.11g WPC1810G adapter
> desktop also has cat5e to hub
> tivo with Netgear FA120 to hub
> 
> This set up worked with bash/ftp with the other hacked drive.


OK, one quick question as I might have missed something here. Your Tivo's network connection goes something like this.....

Wireless router > a PC with wireless network adapter and ethernet adapter > wired 10/100 Hub > Tivo

If this is correct, then your Tivo is not getting an IP address from the router. The wireless router assigns an IP address to the PC but unless you've gone through whatever steps are needed to make your PC serve as a network bridge then there's no way DHCP service is making it to your Tivo. The router doesn't even see it, only the PC. 
_Edit: I know you're not going to use the DHCP service from the router, but if the router can't see the Tivo, it's not in the routing table and it won't be seen by other devices hooked into the network. A hub is IP illiterate and can't help here either._

I would also like to take one moment to express my sincere thanks to Gunnyman for the Zipper. I used it last week on my two units and love being able to share programs between them. Tools like this really show how user-friendly this site is (expecially compared to the "other" one) and I can't imagine everyone here being more helpful. Bravo, and thanks.

Now for my silly noob question. Can I use the  Tivo desktop software  to add music and photos to my Zippered Tivos? Or do they need to be added by FTP or other means?


----------



## hollepe

Hi,
When I browse to //<tivo_IP>/whatson.html, I get the 404 Not Found error on my browser with different user messages every time I refresh. I have refreshed it over 50 times and it seems there are many different messages. Does anyone know what this is all about?

I only get this on the Firefox, Netscape and Opera browsers, but not IE.

Here are samples of what I get :

Not Found
Surely you've not given up your quest for the Holy Grail?

<I refresh again>

O Lord, bless this Thy tivoweb server that, with it, Thou mayest blow Thine enemies to tiny bits in Thy mercy

<refresh>

Ni! Ni! Ni! Ni! We shall say Ni! again if you do not appease us

<refresh>

The page you're looking for is currently on display in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying Beware of the Leopard

<refresh>

I don't wanna talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time-a!


----------



## Gunnyman

does the rest of tivoweb work?
if so go into your tivoweb directory and search the modules directory for whatson.itcl. If it's there, I'd overwrite it 
some how this module either is missing or corrupt and not loading for some reason.


----------



## JD9900

Well, the HR10-250 upgrade went without a hitch. A couple of notes regarding the process:

1. I really enjoyed using the scripts. As an experienced Tivo hacker, they seem really well designed to me. Very straight-forward. These will be of enormous help to the newer hackers. I see these scripts becoming the next logical step for hackers who have comfortably and successfully upgraded their hard drives, and are looking for more out of their DTivos.

2. Because the HR10-250 requires the 3.1.5f image, you cannot use MRV/HMO. I am currently looking into "Plan B" solutions, as this was an expected condition.

3. Likewise, all of the networking support has to come via ifconfig statements in the rc.sysinit.author file, as there is no GUI network configuration option on the Tivo menus.

4. The Zipper script does not currently support wireless LAN adapters for the HR10-250. I think this is a condition of the 3.1.5 image moreso than the scripts, but I'm not sure. Since my HD Tivo is not going to be utilizing a wireless LAN adapter, this is not a concern of mine.

5. I had a slight problem with the tweak script. The script did not copy the rbautch_files.gtz file from my CD to my hacks directory. When the script ran, I got a number of errors as a result, and no patches installed. I opened up the script, and was able to determine that this file was supposed to be there, but was not. As such, I manually ftp'd it to the proper directory, and re-ran the script with success.

6. After the reboot, I was still in Boat Anchor Mode (error 51). I ran the 51killer script in the busybox directory, rebooted, and everything was fine (Just as The Zipper guide suggested).

*******************************
All things considered, I was extremely pleased with the simplicity and ease of this upgrade compared to all the others I have done (4.0 upgrade using HUGE's guide, 4.0 slice upgrade using AlphaWolf's posts on a different forum, and various other combinations). The main advantage I found was speed - everything was easy to obtain thanks to well-maintained links, and any questions I had were pretty much answered by the guide and the contents of the scripts. I hearty "Well Done!" to all involved with this, you gentlemen have my thanks. *If anyone has some suggestions for HMO/MRV options for the HR10-250, please post them here or feel free to PM me.*


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for the complements, and for bringing to light the fact that the scripts are not just for newbies hacking for the first time. I find myself using the scripts constantly to set up new drives and test new features. As you say, the big advantage is speed. I can take a blank drive and turn it into a fully tricked-out Tivo in less than 15 minutes. 

I believe that wireless for the HR10-250 can be accomplished with wlan-ng, which is not trivial to set up. I just haven't had time to incorporate it into the Zipper yet. Not sure why your files archive didn't copy over, but I'll check it out. I don't think you'll ever see HMO/MRV for the HR10-250 until someone figures out a way to port 6.2 software to it.


----------



## grins

Whew! Read the whole thread, and I think I know what to do, but I wanted to check. Of course, first and foremost, mad props to gunnyman and Russ 

I've got an HDTivo and an HDVR2, both hacked to run the-server-which-cannot-be-named, telnet, ftp, and a few things hacks. Both of them got their var dirs wiped this weekend (it's happened a few times since I hacked them), and rather than try to re-create it all _again_, I'm interested in Zippering.

Since I want to save shows on at least the HDTivo, I think the best path for both of them is to re-enable the daily call and upgrades, then let them both call in and upgrade to the latest software rev (6.2 for the hdvr2 (I think it's at 3 something now) and 3.1.5f for the HDTivo (it's at 3.1.5d)), and then zipper them both.

Sound right? Both of them have wired network connections, so no wireless worries. I never got ftp to work on the hdtivo last time, although mfs_ftp worked like a champ, so we'll see what happens with the zipper/enhancements.

Thanks again for your efforts and peerless customer support!

Todd


----------



## matt_auer

FYI, JustdealsDOT.com (justdeals.com) has the FA120 Wired Lan adapters for 12.95 (Free Shipping).


----------



## dieselpower

Well, it turns out my SIR-S4080 is fried. I thought originally I just had a bad drive, but after installing a new zippered drive and powering up, I got nothing but a blank, black screen. I removed the drive and put it in my SIR-S4040 and it worked fine. So needless to say my 4040 got upgraded to an 80GB drive and is now Zippered, but I don't have a second Tivo any more to do MRV.  

Has anyone else seen the black screen of death on a Tivo? 

How about a good place to pick up a replacement Tivo that can be hacked? I have a drive, just need a body. I like the Samsung units and wouldn't mind another. I'm also looking for some place that is reputable and trustworthy, if such a place exists. I checked ebay for a 4040 or 4080, but got no hits.

Oh yeah, when I ran the 51 killer it mentioned something about encrypted / scrambled shows not working any more. I don't have to disable encryption/scrambling again do I? New stuff will be unencrypted?

Thanks Gunnyman and Russ, the zipper is awesome! I really appreciate the work you've put into this project.


----------



## landie

Rob00GT said:


> OK, one quick question as I might have missed something here. Your Tivo's network connection goes something like this.....
> 
> Wireless router > a PC with wireless network adapter and ethernet adapter > wired 10/100 Hub > Tivo


Correct, if you mean that the Tivo is wired directly to the hub.



Rob00GT said:


> If this is correct, then your Tivo is not getting an IP address from the router. The wireless router assigns an IP address to the PC but unless you've gone through whatever steps are needed to make your PC serve as a network bridge then there's no way DHCP service is making it to your Tivo. The router doesn't even see it, only the PC.
> _Edit: I know you're not going to use the DHCP service from the router, but if the router can't see the Tivo, it's not in the routing table and it won't be seen by other devices hooked into the network. A hub is IP illiterate and can't help here either._


I'm not quite sure what is going on since I finally managed to copy the already hacked drive that _does_ network with the above set up getting me ftp/bash/tivowebplus.

I was unable to enter the correct IP's during the zipper set up which is why I went with a copy of the hacked drive that does network. My next step is to apply the inhancements script to my already hacked copy to see what it will upgrade or change but I sure would like to know how to enter the IP correctly in the zipper with a new drive.



Rob00GT said:


> Now for my silly noob question. Can I use the  Tivo desktop software  to add music and photos to my Zippered Tivos? Or do they need to be added by FTP or other means?


I have tivo desktop 2.0 and it works for music and photos only, very easily. Directv central has a listing for music & photos.

*Tivo desktop is what I have been using to check for an IP address to get telnet. * 
server > tivo server properties > access control.
When I enter the IP it finds for my tivo, then I can telnet. It seems I'm doing things backwards, but it works.

Now that I have the non zippered but already hacked drive backed up, I'm hoping to try the enhancements part to see what that does to the already hacked drive.

Obviously, I don't understand everything I'm doing here, which is the next challenge to sort out. But I do know some of what I'm doing is working!

Is there a ftp directory listing for the zipper posted somewhere? I'd like to compare it to my current hacked drive.

Thanks!


----------



## dieselpower

landie said:


> landie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wireless router > a PC with wireless network adapter and ethernet adapter > wired 10/100 Hub > Tivo
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, if you mean that the Tivo is wired directly to the hub.
Click to expand...

Looks like you need to move your hub in between the Airport and the PC/Tivo. In other words, connect your hub to your Airport and then plug your PC and Tivo into your hub.


----------



## Gunnyman

dieselpower said:


> Well, it turns out my SIR-S4080 is fried. I thought originally I just had a bad drive, but after installing a new zippered drive and powering up, I got nothing but a blank, black screen. I removed the drive and put it in my SIR-S4040 and it worked fine. So needless to say my 4040 got upgraded to an 80GB drive and is now Zippered, but I don't have a second Tivo any more to do MRV.
> 
> Has anyone else seen the black screen of death on a Tivo?
> 
> How about a good place to pick up a replacement Tivo that can be hacked? I have a drive, just need a body. I like the Samsung units and wouldn't mind another. I'm also looking for some place that is reputable and trustworthy, if such a place exists. I checked ebay for a 4040 or 4080, but got no hits.
> 
> Oh yeah, when I ran the 51 killer it mentioned something about encrypted / scrambled shows not working any more. I don't have to disable encryption/scrambling again do I? New stuff will be unencrypted?
> 
> Thanks Gunnyman and Russ, the zipper is awesome! I really appreciate the work you've put into this project.


Check with Robert at Value Electronics last I heard he had some samsungs for sale.


----------



## matt_auer

weaknees.com ($35) for dsr7000 (No drive or Remote) (Free shipping)


----------



## dieselpower

matt_auer said:


> weaknees.com ($35) for dsr7000 (No drive or Remote) (Free shipping)


Good model? Don't know anything about them.

Of course, can't be any worse than my dead one. hehehehe


----------



## Gunnyman

they're all the same and made at the same factory. All differences are cosmetic.


----------



## dieselpower

Gunnyman said:


> they're all the same and made at the same factory. All differences are cosmetic.


Nice, too funny, I had no clue.

I just checked the weaknees site for that dsr7000 for 35 bones, but I don't see it listed any where. I'll give them a call.


----------



## Gunnyman

its there but you have to dig.
I'ma nice guy so I dug it up
https://www.weaknees.com/cart/customer/product.php?productid=52114&cat=265&page=1


----------



## dieselpower

Gunnyman said:


> its there but you have to dig.
> I'ma nice guy so I dug it up
> https://www.weaknees.com/cart/customer/product.php?productid=52114&cat=265&page=1


Nice you are, thanks for that. Now I still don't see that in the search results for DSR7000. What was the trick to finding that on their site?


----------



## Gunnyman

open box and other specials bottom of the page


----------



## dieselpower

If I buy that DSR7000 from Weaknees, will I be able to use the access card from my dead SIR-S4080? Anything special I need to do with DirecTV to get it to work or do I need to buy a new card too?

I'm totally in the dark when it comes to the hardware.


----------



## Gunnyman

you should be able to just deactivate that receiver put the card in the one from weaknees 
call 1800directv and use extension 722.
Quick and painless.


----------



## dieselpower

Gunnyman said:


> you should be able to just deactivate that receiver put the card in the one from weaknees
> call 1800directv and use extension 722.
> Quick and painless.


Cool, thanks again sir.


----------



## DtivoNewbie

Has anyone tried a netgear wg111 with a zippered hdvr2 box? The led on the nic is not lighting when I boot up.

Also, what happens if I clear and delete everything on a zippered box?

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

grins said:


> Since I want to save shows on at least the HDTivo, I think the best path for both of them is to re-enable the daily call and upgrades, then let them both call in and upgrade to the latest software rev (6.2 for the hdvr2 (I think it's at 3 something now) and 3.1.5f for the HDTivo (it's at 3.1.5d)), and then zipper them both.


 This is indeed the correct process.


----------



## rbautch

DtivoNewbie said:


> Has anyone tried a netgear wg111 with a zippered hdvr2 box? The led on the nic is not lighting when I boot up.
> 
> Also, what happens if I clear and delete everything on a zippered box?
> 
> Thanks.


 G adapters don't work with 6.2. C&D will clear your network settings in MFS, which will make MRV not function properly. You may have to telnet in using DHCP, and then reset your IP information by running: sh /enhancements/net-launch.sh. Why would you want to do a C&D?


----------



## rbautch

dieselpower said:


> How about a good place to pick up a replacement Tivo that can be hacked? I have a drive, just need a body. I like the Samsung units and wouldn't mind another. I'm also looking for some place that is reputable and trustworthy, if such a place exists. I checked ebay for a 4040 or 4080, but got no hits.
> 
> Oh yeah, when I ran the 51 killer it mentioned something about encrypted / scrambled shows not working any more. I don't have to disable encryption/scrambling again do I? New stuff will be unencrypted?
> 
> Thanks Gunnyman and Russ, the zipper is awesome! I really appreciate the work you've put into this project.


Weaknees was selling DSR7000's for $35. 51killer message just means that if you had encrypted shows on there before, you won't be able to watch them anymore. However, if you're running 51killer, it likely means that you installed a new image and you don't care about existing shows.


----------



## dieselpower

rbautch said:


> 51killer message just means that if you had encrypted shows on there before, you won't be able to watch them anymore. However, if you're running 51killer, it likely means that you installed a new image and you don't care about existing shows.


Perfect, thanks for confirming that.


----------



## tonydi

matt_auer said:


> FYI, JustdealsDOT.com (justdeals.com) has the FA120 Wired Lan adapters for 12.95 (Free Shipping).


Just a note that these are refurbished. Also, their resellerratings.com reviews are somewhat disconcerting if you have any sort of problem with your order. Caveat emptor, I guess.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunny and Russ, go to "DDB" forum and check out the the thread "Son Of Sleeper" in the *General Tivo Discussions* forum, it's about "The Zipper" being a BAD IDEA that is another form of "Sleeper" being made, THEY ARE PRETTY UPSET OVER THERE


----------



## Gunnyman

wow it took a LONG time for that to happen.


----------



## rbautch

I wouldn't call that "upset". The comments so far are kind compared to the discussions in the "sewer".


----------



## Gunnyman

true dat
double true


----------



## Gunnyman

what I find funny is how they think it's gonna be depracated.
I mean 6.2 is the last software we will see.
Killhdinitrd won't be replaced anytime soon I bet.


----------



## rpdre1

Gunnyman said:


> what I find funny is how they think it's gonna be depracated.
> I mean 6.2 is the last software we will see.
> Killhdinitrd won't be replaced anytime soon I bet.





captain_video said:


> ...
> None of the hack files are included with the script so you have to download all of the required files yourself and create a CD to load them from, thus avoiding any conflicts regarding distribution of copyrighted intellectual property. The Zipper script authors have treaded lightly in this regard and seem to be honoring the wishes of the hack developers so for that I applaud them. The fact that none of the hack files are included will prevent the script from becoming depracated any time soon as hacks are improved and rereleased.
> ....


[filler]


----------



## DtivoNewbie

I used the image from Instantcake and when I first booted up my channel logos were incorrect. The channels were correct though. For instance 9 was the dc area 9 but the logo said wb not wusa. It appeared that the settings in hte image were taken from the chicago area. Also, I couldn't see any of the guide data for the premium chans that I subscribe to. I did a c&d and now I get the correct logos and I see the guide data.

The wg111 says that it's compatible with a and b networks so I bought it. I guess I'll have to take it back.


----------



## Gunnyman

Applause to Captain Video for getting it right. :up: :up:


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

Gunnyman said:


> Applause to Captain Video for getting it right. :up: :up:


In the end that is.

I fully understand the Hacking elite wanting to stay on top of the hill. To consolidate a few steps and create a script that sets the framework up for me, has surely been a big help. If anything, The Zipper and the possibilities it has opened up, has caused me to do further digging into Linux. As I am finding out it has lots of similar structure to DOS. The some commands are different as is the syntax.

In my field, portrait and wedding photography, there are those who do not freely share information. Then there are those, me included, who have created their own competition. Oh well, that's what I get for being a nice guy. 

In the end, if those who used The Zipper had used this thread as intended we would not be having this conversation. Now.......back to ripping my CD collection for use with my new Tivo network.


----------



## gsr

Tracy RainH2o said:


> In the end, if those who used The Zipper had used this thread as intended we would not be having this conversation.


Someone within the DDB group was bound to get upset about it sooner or later. I do get their point about people not knowing what they're doing, but everyone has to make choices - you simply can't know how to do EVERYTHING in life in depth. If the DDB mentality is followed through, we should all cook all of our food from scratch (no premade meals, no easy to make mixes, etc.), do all work on our automobiles (not just oil changes, but everything), write our own operating systems (so we can fix it when there are problems), install all software applications by hand (so we can re-register a COM object if it gets dropped from the registry), etc..... Absurd, isn't it?

As I've said before, I appreciate the effort RBautch and Gunny have put into making the Zipper happen. I also appreciate all the effort others have put into making the tools that the Zipper uses happen - without them the Zipper wouldn't exist and we'd all be using bone stock Tivos.


----------



## jcrompton

I just zippered my HD DirectTivo unit. It reported a sucess.

During the process I was asked if I wanted to install the USB 2.o drivers - I instinctivley answered - yes.
However after the zipper completed I cannot get the lights on my previously working (works on my Series 2 Tivo unit) Linksys USB100M wired adapter.

When I "updated" the HD unit to USB 2.0 would that cause the USB100M adapter not to function?
If so , how do I remove the USB 0 upgrade (please be specific, I'm not extremely familiar with linux commands) ?

Thanks in advance for responding!!
jcrompton


----------



## BiggyB

I just upgraded my DSR7000 from an old hacked 2.5 software version to 6.2 using instantcake image and zipper. Now I am no longer able to purchase PPV via the remote. The nag tag code is x732. Can anyone give me some insight as to what may be the cause? Or even better a way to correct it?

ThanX

BiggyB


----------



## mikellanes

Just Zippered my spare (bedroom) HDVR2 and it reported success! Got a couple of questions as I wait till the weekend for my wired adapter (will order 2 wireless ones later if all goes well)

1) Can I use Mac OS X terminal to telnet in to finish the zippering?

2) Is there anyway to tell from the tivo if everything was installed correctly or do I need to network it and telnet in to tell?


----------



## dieselpower

mikellanes said:


> 1) Can I use Mac OS X terminal to telnet in to finish the zippering?


Not a problem at all. telnet -K <ip address>



mikellanes said:


> 2) Is there anyway to tell from the tivo if everything was installed correctly or do I need to network it and telnet in to tell?


Not sure what you mean, but once you do telnet in, you can check the directory structure and finish running the enhancement script (tweak.sh).


----------



## grins

BiggyB said:


> I just upgraded my DSR7000 from an old hacked 2.5 software version to 6.2 using instantcake image and zipper. Now I am no longer able to purchase PPV via the remote. The nag tag code is x732. Can anyone give me some insight as to what may be the cause? Or even better a way to correct it?
> 
> ThanX
> 
> BiggyB


Hey Biggy!

I just read through this whole thread today...back in the middle of the thread somewhere, somebody mentioned that they could purchase by selecting season pass and other options on the initial screen, then selecting buy and record on that subsequent screen. Dunno if that helps you or not.

Good luck!

t


----------



## Diana Collins

Gunnyman said:


> wow it took a LONG time for that to happen.


It is probably my fault that it has been brought to their attention. I recommended the Zipper to a user on my forum in a thread that captain video had also posted to. Sorry about that. 

CV is a man of strong opinions, but a basically good guy. I'm sorry he felt compelled to make an issue of the Zipper on DDB.


----------



## mikellanes

dieselpower said:


> Not a problem at all. telnet -K <ip address>
> 
> 2) Is there anyway to tell from the tivo if everything was installed correctly or do I need to network it and telnet in to tell?


Thanks on #1! I can haul this PC back to work now.. haha -k disables the echo?

on #2 I meant since I don't have the usb adapter yet can I see something on the Tivo/TV to see that is was successful, I guess I will find out when I get the adapter, patience, and all that...

Lastly anyone know if the Mac HMO client works with these hacked tivos? I might just convert all my .m4a audio back to .mp3 if it does


----------



## Diana Collins

If you applied the superpatch, you can tell that was successful on the system info screen - it will show "Backdoors: Enabled!" and lots of extra information. Your last succesful call in should also show as the time fakecall ran (sometime between 12AM and 3AM depending on your timezone).

Other than that, you'll need it attached to the network.


----------



## BiggyB

grins said:


> I just read through this whole thread today...back in the middle of the thread somewhere, somebody mentioned that they could purchase by selecting season pass and other options on the initial screen, then selecting buy and record on that subsequent screen.
> t


I read this also, but my problem is not ordering future PPV showings, its ordering any of them. Even on the season pass screen it tells me code 732 (which is saying my PPV is suspended) and up until I recently upgraded my system I was ordering PPV via remote regularly.

BiggyB


----------



## Matt L

Hey THANKS for a GREAT piece of software!

I've scanned through much of this thread and even did a search but nothing looked like it answered my question/problem. my system no longer reports the added HD space.

Here are the basics:

1.) Back in October I tried to hack my HD TiVo, I created an good image and had copied all my programming to the new disks, a 300g and a 200g.

2.) Something went wrong when I tried to install the networking and various other patches, so I dumped the copy and just installed the image.

3.) I expanded the swap space and installed the new disks in my HD TiVo and all was well, system reported the correct amount of space, don't recall anymore what it was, but I believe the SD topped out at 500 hours.

4.) Since I didn't get the network portion to work I put the 2 disks on the shelf until now. I had watched everything I had saved up over the last two weeks and was down to a few saved movies, and I decided to try coping the disk again, came across this thread and decided I really didn't need to copy 6 or 8 movies, If I really wanted to see them I could always plug in the original drive or set up a wishlist to grab them.

5.) Applied Zipper to the imaged disks and installed them in the TiVo, all went well, I was able to telnet into the TiVo and do the setup. Great program, thanks again.

6.) Went to the system info screen and only 30 hours of HD now shows, why?

i know the image was good and I used Tpip and enabled the new larger swap space, did Zipper change something?


----------



## madpoet

Guys, just wanted to give you a big thank you. I've hacked 2 HD Tivos previously and inevitably I messed something up and it took a while. A friend just got one and asked me to hack it, so I simply pulled the existing drive and ran the scripts against it (I have an Instacake image if I really hose it). Worked like a champ. Absolutely zero issues. Longest part I think was waiting for the Tivo to reboot! So seriously, thanks again. I know you take flak from the "purist" crowd, but this is well worth it.

-MP


----------



## joeyj

I upgraded my HR10-250 using the zipper utility and instant cake. I used two 400GB Seagate hard drives. The unit boots and I can watch TV but it will not record. I get an error 51. Any ideas out there.

Thanks


----------



## gsr

joeyj said:


> I upgraded my HR10-250 using the zipper utility and instant cake. I used two 400GB Seagate hard drives. The unit boots and I can watch TV but it will not record. I get an error 51. Any ideas out there.
> 
> Thanks


A quick search for 51 within this thread should answer your question...


----------



## dieselpower

mikellanes said:


> Thanks on #1! I can haul this PC back to work now.. haha -k disables the echo?


Actually, it's capital -K and it doesn't disable echo it tells telnet not to try to try and automatically login (use a username or password).



mikellanes said:


> on #2 I meant since I don't have the usb adapter yet can I see something on the Tivo/TV to see that is was successful, I guess I will find out when I get the adapter, patience, and all that...


Oh I see, hmm, you'll probably see a 51 error message when you go to your NPL.



mikellanes said:


> Lastly anyone know if the Mac HMO client works with these hacked tivos? I might just convert all my .m4a audio back to .mp3 if it does


Can't answer this one myself, haven't tried it.


----------



## Gunnyman

mikellanes said:


> Thanks on #1! I can haul this PC back to work now.. haha -k disables the echo?
> 
> on #2 I meant since I don't have the usb adapter yet can I see something on the Tivo/TV to see that is was successful, I guess I will find out when I get the adapter, patience, and all that...
> 
> Lastly anyone know if the Mac HMO client works with these hacked tivos? I might just convert all my .m4a audio back to .mp3 if it does


yes it does and so does javahmo. In fact I like Java HMO better.


----------



## dieselpower

I know this is slightly off-topic, but it is related in a round-about way. I am in no way affiliated with this product or offer. I am simply a man who found a good deal and is sharing it with his fellow Tivo-hackin'-brethren. =)

valueelectronics.com has brand new in box Hughes DVR80's in stock for $99, which are hackable (includes a new access card too). There is also a $100 mail-in rebate from DirecTV, so after you pay the $14.99 for shipping, the Tivo itself is free. Gunnyman pointed me in the direction of valueelectronics and says the guy who runs it is trustworthy.

I just ordered one today to replace a SIR-S4080 that went belly up.

Direct link to the rebate:

http://www.valueelectronics.com/images/pdf/DIRECTV rebate form for DVR and HD rebates.pdf

Direct link to the DVR80:

http://www.fsiwebs.com/shopcart3/SC...cOcdeyYu9sL0aqwcoCchmQ8NqqWVcr7J0LIobpIHFHc8-


----------



## mikellanes

dieselpower said:


> Actually, it's capital -K and it doesn't disable echo it tells telnet not to try to try and automatically login (use a username or password).


gotcha! thanks for the info and the capitalization heads up!



> Oh I see, hmm, you'll probably see a 51 error message when you go to your NPL.


I don't get any error, I did notice a couple shows were in multiple groups of the same name, like 2 folders called "Scrubs" each wit a few different eps. in them, not sure if it was like that before or not. kinda worrying something got corrupt?


----------



## mikellanes

Gunnyman said:


> yes it does and so does javahmo. In fact I like Java HMO better.


Awesome, I think the only downside is now all my AAC audio is useless to the TiVo 

I will check out Java HMO tonight


----------



## dieselpower

mikellanes said:


> I don't get any error, I did notice a couple shows were in multiple groups of the same name, like 2 folders called "Scrubs" each wit a few different eps. in them, not sure if it was like that before or not. kinda worrying something got corrupt?


Yeah, I don't think everyone gets the 51 error. The folder thing is odd, first I've heard of it myself. Did you hack your existing drive or is it a new image?


----------



## dieselpower

mikellanes said:


> Awesome, I think the only downside is now all my AAC audio is useless to the TiVo


Why would AAC audio be useless to the Tivo?

PM me if you are interested discussing playing audio files outside of your Mac/iPod.


----------



## SteelersFan

dieselpower said:


> I know this is slightly off-topic, but it is related in a round-about way. I am in no way affiliated with this product or offer. I am simply a man who found a good deal and is sharing it with his fellow Tivo-hackin'-brethren. =)
> 
> valueelectronics.com has brand new in box Hughes DVR80's in stock for $99, which are hackable (includes a new access card too). There is also a $100 mail-in rebate from DirecTV, so after you pay the $14.99 for shipping, the Tivo itself is free. Gunnyman pointed me in the direction of valueelectronics and says the guy who runs it is trustworthy.
> 
> I just ordered one today to replace a SIR-S4080 that went belly up.
> 
> Direct link to the rebate:
> 
> http://www.valueelectronics.com/images/pdf/DIRECTV rebate form for DVR and HD rebates.pdf
> 
> Direct link to the DVR80:
> 
> http://www.fsiwebs.com/shopcart3/SC...cOcdeyYu9sL0aqwcoCchmQ8NqqWVcr7J0LIobpIHFHc8-


More info here and here.


----------



## mikellanes

dieselpower said:


> Yeah, I don't think everyone gets the 51 error. The folder thing is odd, first I've heard of it myself. Did you hack your existing drive or is it a new image?


I hacked my existing drive, I only did this because it was a spare TiVo and a pretty recent 6.2 install on it. so if its bad I will re-image it later on.


----------



## dieselpower

mikellanes said:


> I hacked my existing drive, I only did this because it was a spare TiVo and a pretty recent 6.2 install on it. so if its bad I will re-image it later on.


Gotcha, probably why you have the funky folder thing and why you didn't get the 51 error.


----------



## dfriedland

So what's the word....Is the R10 zipperable? (Yeah, I know I made that word up, but it was part of my strategery)


----------



## Gunnyman

not without geting out the soldering iron and doing some eeprom programming.


----------



## grins

Since some have successfully Zippered their HDTivos, I know I'm being silly, but NutKase's superpatch specifically does not support HDTivos, which are at version 3.1.5.

How do HDTivo's get a patched tivoapp? do I have to do that myself after the fact? 

I was actually looking in the tcl script cause I wanted to see how easy it would be to not permanently enable 30 sec skip.


----------



## msu72

Just saw an ad in the Atlanta paper for Airlink USB adapters for $2.99. I think the model is 101, not sure from the ad. Anybody know if these will work with the USB 2.0 drivers?


----------



## rbautch

jcrompton said:


> I just zippered my HD DirectTivo unit. It reported a sucess.
> 
> During the process I was asked if I wanted to install the USB 2.o drivers - I instinctivley answered - yes.
> However after the zipper completed I cannot get the lights on my previously working (works on my Series 2 Tivo unit) Linksys USB100M wired adapter.
> 
> When I "updated" the HD unit to USB 2.0 would that cause the USB100M adapter not to function?
> If so , how do I remove the USB 0 upgrade (please be specific, I'm not extremely familiar with linux commands) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for responding!!
> jcrompton


 Unless you have a serial cable, the easiest path is to pull the drive, mount your root partion (hda4 or hda7), and run /hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh. Then return it to your tivo and run tweak.sh again. Alternatively you can use the zipper to reimage the drive.


----------



## rbautch

Matt L said:


> 5.) Applied Zipper to the imaged disks and installed them in the TiVo, all went well, I was able to telnet into the TiVo and do the setup. Great program, thanks again.
> 
> 6.) Went to the system info screen and only 30 hours of HD now shows, why?
> 
> i know the image was good and I used Tpip and enabled the new larger swap space, did Zipper change something?


 Zipper does not change anything that would reflect drive capacity. Try it again, but this time install your image using Instantcake not the Zipper, then boot your drives to see what capacity shows. If all good, then run the zipper on the master drive only.


----------



## rbautch

grins said:


> Since some have successfully Zippered their HDTivos, I know I'm being silly, but NutKase's superpatch specifically does not support HDTivos, which are at version 3.1.5.
> 
> How do HDTivo's get a patched tivoapp? do I have to do that myself after the fact?
> 
> I was actually looking in the tcl script cause I wanted to see how easy it would be to not permanently enable 30 sec skip.


The tivo-side enhancement script will detect if your tivo is an HR10-250 and will skip the superpatch. It will instead manually patch your tivoapp to permanently enable 30-sec skip, disable encryption, and enable backdoors. If you want to see where it happens in the script, look in /enhancements/start.sh, which is the main script.


----------



## Matt L

rbautch said:


> Zipper does not change anything that would reflect drive capacity. Try it again, but this time install your image using Instantcake not the Zipper, then boot your drives to see what capacity shows. If all good, then run the zipper on the master drive only.


I didn't install image from Zipper, the disks were already imaged and the swap space was enlarged and verified when I ran Zipper. I'll check my dives and see if they are configured correctly, but i can't think why it doesn't report the full size...

I really don't want to go back and redo the image and swap space enlargement, in 3 months I've lost all the LINUX knowledge I had...


----------



## Redux

Gunnyman said:


> wow it took a LONG time for that to happen.


There have been isolated references before, one poster was actually chastised for mentioning it against your wishes.

Capt. Video, stiil trying hard to be one of the guys after all these years, thought he'd get some attention from the big dogs by jumping on your work as "Son of Sleeper" ("here we go again" he said, like he'd just discovered a bedbug at the Waldorf) but everybody else already knew about it and there's basically positive (or at least neutral) feeling about it (except the JJ of course).

Cap Vid backed down quickly and he's now actually reporting pretty accurately what you guys have done. The JJ still chimes in with "No one learns from a guide. They replicate by wrote [sic]" and regarding you guys getting any donations or "fame" for the work, he says "I will publically [sic] ask that all new tools wrtten do not function on units upgraded with Zipper. If you do not think that this is possible, trust me, it is" but I don't think he has clout any more and I don't see the threat as serious.

Somehow I doubt you'll be deprecated any time soon.

Now that the lid is fully off, what about your request not to discuss it over there; stiil feel the same, or are the gloves off? You guys have support, if you want it, or should we continue to be silent?


----------



## Gunnyman

I suggest the high road.
Look at my Humble Request in this forum.


----------



## Gunnyman

For the record:
Before the Zipper was released, Rbautch was in FULL communication with the authors of all the hacks used.
None of them allowed us to release the tools with the script itself. This is why you must CREATE the tools disk yourself.
We aren't breaking any laws, haven't stolen anything fom anyone, nor have we asked ANYONE for a dime. We ARE in partnership with PTVupgrade's referral program and make a few pennies on each bootdisk or instantcake download.
Lou at ptvupgrade is a licensee of killhdinitrd and has clearance to sell the boot disk with the kernels on it.
We fully expected this fallout to occur and are frankly suprised we went under the radar at DDB for as long as we did.
My GUT reaction was to make this post over there but in retrospect, there really is no point in doing that.


----------



## bnm81002

Redux said:


> Now that the lid is fully off, what about your request not to discuss it over there; stiil feel the same, or are the gloves off? You guys have support, if you want it, or should we continue to be silent?


well up till my post, there are 79 pages and 2360 posts about "the Zipper" obviously Gunny and rbautch are answering ALL questions that have been asked and posted here, so why make them go over there and answer more, keeping it ALL in 1 place makes more sense and keeping the information up to date more clearly here as well,
*KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK AND SUPPORT GUYS * :up: :up: :up:


----------



## JJBliss

Gunnyman said:


> what I find funny is how they think it's gonna be depracated.


tsk tsk tsk. No _official statement_ has been issued on this. In fact, it is merely in discussion right now. Gunnyman, you know very well that I've known about this for some time. It is finally coming up for discussion. It was bound to happen. In FACT, CV even comment that it is done in such a way to PREVENT it from being deprecated.



> I mean 6.2 is the last software we will see.
> Killhdinitrd won't be replaced anytime soon I bet.


Don't bet.


----------



## JJBliss

Redux said:


> but I don't think he has clout any more and I don't see the threat as serious.


Gunnyman, would you like to school your disciple?



> Somehow I doubt you'll be deprecated any time soon.






> Now that the lid is fully off, what about your request not to discuss it over there; stiil feel the same, or are the gloves off? You guys have support, if you want it, or should we continue to be silent?


Snort.


----------



## Gunnyman

High road
Jj I haven't said ONE thing to you regarding this, I have stayed out of the thread on DDB and I will continue to do so.
I don't have any disciples. I'm no messiah. What I do have is respect for your "turf"
Do you have the same?


----------



## JJBliss

Redux said:


> There have been isolated references before, one poster was actually chastised for mentioning it against your wishes.


By me, if I recall correctly.



> but everybody else already knew about it and there's basically positive (or at least neutral) feeling about it (except the JJ of course).


You think *my* comments were _negative_?!?!
<sigh>


----------



## JJBliss

Gunnyman said:


> High road
> Jj I haven't said ONE thing to you regarding this,


Thank you Gunnyman. And, for the record, I have said nothing to you either.



> I have stayed out of the thread on DDB and I will continue to do so.


While I respect your desicion, it is particularly dialectic. You should speak your mind. However, at this point, I don't see what good it would do. There is no threat that needs to be addressed. You should read it though so you can get first hand information without having it reposted and filtered by folks in this thread.



> I don't have any disciples. I'm no messiah. What I do have is respect for your "turf"
> Do you have the same?


Hasn't it appeared that I do. Or don't the last 2365 posts speak to that?

Enjoy.


----------



## joeyj

gsr said:


> A quick search for 51 within this thread should answer your question...


I have looked through the threads some say to do a delete and clear everything, which I have done. The others I have found say run 51killer.tcl. I can not find this script. Any suggestions?

Sorry just joined the forum so my search abilities are limited.

Thanks


----------



## rpdre1

you should have it already in /busybox/ (if you ran the zipper)


----------



## mikellanes

edit: n/m


----------



## DtivoNewbie

Has anyone tried a netgear MA111v2 on an hdvr2 with the zipper?


----------



## grins

I spent _so_ many hours on the other forum to get my HDTivo and HDVR2 hacked, searching, learning, reading, getting mips versions versus other versions, pulling disks, and putting them back, finding this tcl script, and that shell script, I think it threatened my marriage.

Last night, I zippered both tivos between getting home from work and serving dinner. After dinner, I ran the enhancements on both of them via telnet while I watched a show.

You guys are miracle workers, and don't let anyone tell you different. Thank you so much for your all important contribution to the final step of getting people hacked--making it easier!

As before, neither of my hacked tivos will connect via ftp. I use flashfxp, and for both tivos, it says

[R] Connecting to hdtivo -> DNS=hdtivo IP=192.168.254.250 PORT=21 (attempt # 6)
[R] Connected to hdtivo
[R] Connection failed (Connection timed out)

so it thinks it's connected, but apparently some hello protocol isn't being answered. I tried starting tivoftpd with -d but I don't get any additional information or output. I'm wondering what else could be going wrong...could my router be blocking port 21?

Thanks again, Gunnyman and rbautch!

t

[


----------



## Gunnyman

grins said:


> I spent _so_ many hours on the other forum to get my HDTivo and HDVR2 hacked, searching, learning, reading, getting mips versions versus other versions, pulling disks, and putting them back, finding this tcl script, and that shell script, I think it threatened my marriage.
> 
> Last night, I zippered both tivos between getting home from work and serving dinner. After dinner, I ran the enhancements on both of them via telnet while I watched a show.
> 
> You guys are miracle workers, and don't let anyone tell you different. Thank you so much for your all important contribution to the final step of getting people hacked--making it easier!
> 
> As before, neither of my hacked tivos will connect via ftp. I use flashfxp, and for both tivos, it says
> 
> [R] Connecting to hdtivo -> DNS=hdtivo IP=192.168.254.250 PORT=21 (attempt # 6)
> [R] Connected to hdtivo
> [R] Connection failed (Connection timed out)
> 
> so it thinks it's connected, but apparently some hello protocol isn't being answered. I tried starting tivoftpd with -d but I don't get any additional information or output. I'm wondering what else could be going wrong...could my router be blocking port 21?
> 
> Thanks again, Gunnyman and rbautch!
> 
> t
> 
> [


Hey Grins, would you be running VPN software?
That's usually the culprit when everything but FTP works.
can you use command line FTP in XP?


----------



## maehak2

First of all thanks to gunnyman & everyone else for the great script especially for us newbees.
I successfully zippered my dsr708 and hdvr2 couple of months ago and they have been running without issue since. So I finally deceided to open the HR10-250 since its out of warranty now. The zipper hacks go in fine and I am able to FTP and bash evrything without any problems and every thing works fine until I reboot and all is lost no USB what so ever. I have tried this 3 times with the same result on reboot. Anyone else have the had the same problem or any ideas what I maybe doing wrong.
Thanks


----------



## grins

Gunnyman said:


> Hey Grins, would you be running VPN software?
> That's usually the culprit when everything but FTP works.
> can you use command line FTP in XP?


I'm not consciously running vpn software (how do I tell?), and yes, command line ftp works fine (I mean, to other ftp servers). I read over in the other place about telnetting to port 21 just to see if I can emulate an ftp connection, so I'll try that.

anyway, don't want to hijack the zipper support thread. I can (maybe ;-) ) get support over at the other place, where of course I won't mention Zipper.

Your work made my life so much better. The only thing I have to ftp over with a serial cable) is the mfs-utils tar. I'm betting that will work fine, and then I'll not really care too much that I occasionally need to use the serial cable to get a new hack over to the TiVo!

Do you know if flash drives are readable on the tivo yet? Are those drivers part of the kernel?

t


----------



## rbautch

> First of all thanks to gunnyman & everyone else for the great script especially for us newbees.
> I successfully zippered my dsr708 and hdvr2 couple of months ago and they have been running without issue since. So I finally deceided to open the HR10-250 since its out of warranty now. The zipper hacks go in fine and I am able to FTP and bash evrything without any problems and every thing works fine until I reboot and all is lost no USB what so ever. I have tried this 3 times with the same result on reboot. Anyone else have the had the same problem or any ideas what I maybe doing wrong.
> Thanks


Examine the rc.sysinit.author file to see if the ifconfig statements accurately reflect your IP parameters. If you don't have a serial cable, you'll have to pull your drive and mount it in your PC to do this. When you lose connectivity, do you still have a link light on the adapter? Did you install usb 2.0 drivers?


----------



## TubaMan-Z

qwertypo said:


> Neither does DirecTv. It says that the card I am trying to order on has exceeded its balance, but DirecTv has confirmed that this doesn't make any sense, since it is set to a $200 limit, and obviously I am no where near that!
> 
> They have given my two free shows so far! Go figure. My Dial in PPV hasn't worked since Zippering..... not sure why. Maybe I will rerun tweak and see if it resolves the problem.
> 
> Clearly it is an isolated issue, and likely has nothing to do with THE ZIPPER..... if no one else has this problem.... still pleased with the situation. I was pretty suprised when she made the offer, since I can call in PPV, but I told her I would prefer to use the web, and she then extended me the offer


Like qwertypo and several others have reported, I discovered recently that PPV ordering via the DTivo on-screen UI no longer works (no choice to buy available) after Zippering. Unlike qwertypo, I was able to order online from Directv.com.

If someone has ideas/changes to correct this, there are a few more PPVs I'd like to see and thus am willing to be a guinea pig. I much prefer ordering via the on-screen UI vs. online.


----------



## Gunnyman

TubaMan-Z said:


> Like qwertypo and several others have reported, I discovered recently that PPV ordering via the DTivo on-screen UI no longer works (no choice to buy available) after Zippering. Unlike qwertypo, I was able to order online from Directv.com.
> 
> If someone has ideas/changes to correct this, there are a few more PPVs I'd like to see and thus am willing to be a guinea pig. I much prefer ordering via the on-screen UI vs. online.


For giggles, try removing the route commands from the author file, run fakecall, reboot the tivo, and try to order a PPV via remote. It has been my experience that these route commands ONLY blocked tivo.com's IP thus preventing contact with the mother ship so I have no idea why a unit with its phone line connected can't order ppv.
You are running fakecall to make sure your unit doesn't try to connect to tivo.com while experimenting.
IF your unit does contact the mothership it is very likely you will be issued a certificate that will cause MRV/HMO to cease functioning in 180 days. This can be removed with a script in your enhancements directory.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

Gunnyman said:


> For giggles


Are you sussesting that Tivo hacking should be fun? 

Well in that case.........how would I find out the exact date I installed the Zipper and Enhancements Scripts? If I Telnet into one on my network and pull up the directory, it doesn't show the dates the files were created. The sites that I have found listing Linux commands didn't tell me anything.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

You can look at your cronlogs and see when the 1st entry was made assuming it's still there.


----------



## maehak2

I do not have a serial cable. I did install the usb 2.0 drivers. After I run the tweak from the bash prompt and then reboot everything works just fine I have ftp tivowebplus etc all is good but when I reboot the second time it gets stuch at the please wait few more seconds screen longer than usual and then when it comes back up the USB ports are not active anymore. No lights on the FA120 I also have a USB200M and DUB-E100 none of them work.
Thanks for your help


----------



## rpdre1

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Are you sussesting that Tivo hacking should be fun?
> 
> Well in that case.........how would I find out the exact date I installed the Zipper and Enhancements Scripts? If I Telnet into one on my network and pull up the directory, it doesn't show the dates the files were created. The sites that I have found listing Linux commands didn't tell me anything.
> 
> Thanks


use these:

dir -l or ls -lh (the h will show u the filesizes in kilobytes & megabytes)


----------



## Gunnyman

maehak2 said:


> I do not have a serial cable. I did install the usb 2.0 drivers. After I run the tweak from the bash prompt and then reboot everything works just fine I have ftp tivowebplus etc all is good but when I reboot the second time it gets stuch at the please wait few more seconds screen longer than usual and then when it comes back up the USB ports are not active anymore. No lights on the FA120 I also have a USB200M and DUB-E100 none of them work.
> Thanks for your help


Sounds like your kernel copy step didn't work and your hacks are getting wiped.
Which DTivo are you zippering?


----------



## maehak2

Gunnyman said:


> Sounds like your kernel copy step didn't work and your hacks are getting wiped.
> Which DTivo are you zippering?


I am zippering the HR10-250 I got the image from PTV upgrade and everything seems to be right but I guess it needs expert diagnosis


----------



## Gunnyman

I'll let someone who has a HDTivo step in since I haven't played with one myself.


----------



## madpoet

No idea. I've done two HD Tivos now with the script, both using the 200M adapters and the USB2.0 drivers. Has worked fine both times.


----------



## maehak2

Gunnyman said:


> I'll let someone who has a HDTivo step in since I haven't played with one myself.


Also I have done this 3 time with the same result everytime


----------



## Gunnyman

simple thing to check for
pull the drive 
boot to the tivo boot disk
mount the tivo drive and look in /etc/rc.d for etc.rc.sysinit.author
if it's NOT there then your hacks are being wiped out because you aren't using a hacked kernel.
I assume you built your tools disk properly?


----------



## maehak2

madpoet said:


> No idea. I've done two HD Tivos now with the script, both using the 200M adapters and the USB2.0 drivers. Has worked fine both times.


 Oh well I guess I will give it another shot. BTW I'm using the latest zipper dec 23rd edition


----------



## maehak2

Gunnyman said:


> simple thing to check for
> pull the drive
> boot to the tivo boot disk
> mount the tivo drive and look in /etc/rc.d for etc.rc.sysinit.author
> if it's NOT there then your hacks are being wiped out because you aren't using a hacked kernel.
> I assume you built your tools disk properly?


You know what you might be right because I built this tools disk with the HR10-250 image and the other Tivos I have a different tools disk with the 6.2 image. Its very well possible that its the tools disk I will try again

Thanks for the help I will keep you posted


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

rpdre1 said:


> use these:
> 
> dir -l or ls -lh (the h will show u the filesizes in kilobytes & megabytes)


That did it. Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

rbautch said:


> The nsswitch.conf file determines what services are used to handle different tasks, including DNS. The default entry for resolving names is
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> hosts: files dns
> 
> This means that to resolve a name, your tivo will look to the /etc/hosts file, and if that fails, it will then try your DNS. If you delete the DNS entry, then it will only use the hosts file, and will never use DNS. This also means that you will not be able to resolve names other than your other tivos, so you won't be able to use wget to download files for the latest enhancement script for example. That should be fine for most folks, since you really have no need to resolve names at all. What causes the slow now playing list is when DNS doesn't work, and it keeps trying to resolve the names of your other tivos until it finally fails. When it does finally fail, that's when your NPL shows up again. IMO, the options are as follows:
> 
> 1. Set a valid DNS that will resolve names quickly. This requires your router to be connected to the Internet, and will allow you to use wget for downloads. This requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf


rbautch, I would like to use option #1 here, but how/where do I set a valid DNS on my TiVo?

By the way, the Zipper is awesome. Nice work.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Thinking more about this... do I just edit mfs_network and change the DNS= parameter to my DNS? Right now it's set as 192.168.1.1 (my Gateway).


----------



## Heckler

I've just run the Zipper on my DSR7000 and the cron portion of tweak.sh isn't working:

Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y 
Existing crond binary detected, replacing... 
Existing cron installation detected in /var/spool/cron, skipping cron install...

Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes? 
[y/n]: y 
Cron installation is needed for this feature and was not found. Skipping automa 
tic seasonpass backups...

Do you want to make a backup of your season passes and wishlists right now? 
[y/n]: n 
Skipping instant backup...

I started with a clean image from the PTVUpgrade DSR7000 CD, so there shouldn't be a cron setup that wasn't being done by Zipper/Tweak... Thoughts?


----------



## dieselpower

Luv2DrvFst said:


> rbautch, I would like to use option #1 here, but how/where do I set a valid DNS on my TiVo?
> 
> By the way, the Zipper is awesome. Nice work.


DNS servers are defined in /etc/resolv.conf


----------



## dieselpower

Heckler said:


> I've just run the Zipper on my DSR7000 and the cron portion of tweak.sh isn't working:
> 
> Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y
> Existing crond binary detected, replacing...
> Existing cron installation detected in /var/spool/cron, skipping cron install...
> 
> Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes?
> [y/n]: y
> Cron installation is needed for this feature and was not found. Skipping automa
> tic seasonpass backups...
> 
> Do you want to make a backup of your season passes and wishlists right now?
> [y/n]: n
> Skipping instant backup...
> 
> I started with a clean image from the PTVUpgrade DSR7000 CD, so there shouldn't be a cron setup that wasn't being done by Zipper/Tweak... Thoughts?


I had the same message when I zippered a couple of days ago...


----------



## rbautch

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Thinking more about this... do I just edit mfs_network and change the DNS= parameter to my DNS? Right now it's set as 192.168.1.1 (my Gateway).


 No. That file is just a dump of what current DNS setting are in MFS. Set by default to be your gateway by the Zipper. That setting doesn't work for everyone, but it's easy to fix. Use the network module of tivowebplus the make the adjustment.


----------



## rbautch

dieselpower said:


> DNS servers are defined in /etc/resolv.conf


 Also defined in MFS, which can be edited through tivowebplus.


----------



## jedware

Gunnyman said:


> For giggles, try removing the route commands from the author file, run fakecall, reboot the tivo, and try to order a PPV via remote. It has been my experience that these route commands ONLY blocked tivo.com's IP thus preventing contact with the mother ship so I have no idea why a unit with its phone line connected can't order ppv.
> You are running fakecall to make sure your unit doesn't try to connect to tivo.com while experimenting.
> IF your unit does contact the mothership it is very likely you will be issued a certificate that will cause MRV/HMO to cease functioning in 180 days. This can be removed with a script in your enhancements directory.


Out of curiosity I ordered a PPV with the remote and it allowed me to do this. I do have the phone line connected to the Tivo for the CallerID support. (Have one tivo serving up ID information for my 4 other Tivos). I do have it setup so my Tivos cannot reach the internet, the gateway is set to 0.0.0.0 and the cron setup is installed and working on my setup.

The PPV is scheduled for latter tonight so I will post if there are any problems and if it gets reported to DTV correctly.

I would like to thank Rbautch and Gunny for there efforts. I know they are walking a fine line and appreciate the time they have invested.


----------



## Gunnyman

thanks keep us posted


----------



## mgmrick

I bought 4 movies thru the internet option over the holiday. They came thru to all my receivers as has been posted before.

I ordered another 1 on 1-1-06 using the remote. The movies bought online show up on my bill however the 1 using the remote does not. Maybe it takes awhile but 5 days later and not there but the one's bought from online where there instant.

Rick


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

DNS server address changed in TWP network module and my Now Playing List is working fine after program deletes. No more blank screens. That was too easy. Thanks, rbautch!


----------



## maehak2

maehak2 said:


> You know what you might be right because I built this tools disk with the HR10-250 image and the other Tivos I have a different tools disk with the 6.2 image. Its very well possible that its the tools disk I will try again
> 
> Thanks for the help I will keep you posted


Ok so I figured out what is causing the problem. When I click on the little red/green button on hackman to make the vserver start automatically it does somthing to disable the USB ports I guess the author file gets curopted is there a way around it?

Thanks


----------



## PrimeRisk

Gunnyman said:


> var can get wiped.
> uninstalling and re-installing the tweak script will fix it.
> I recommend getting the latest one from rbautch.


This will reinstall tivoweb, but the script will still put the /tivowebplus in the /var/hack directory, not a link. The best thing to do is go ahead and reinstall, then move the /tivowebplus directory to /enhancements/varhacks and run the script called var-symlinks out of the /enhancements directory. This way the next time TiVo wipes /var you won't lose your copy of TWP and the author file will recreate the links!


----------



## Matt L

Well I think I know what happened when my HD TiVo reported the wrong amount of space, thinking back I believe I redid the image with just the one disk to try something else, so Zipper did have nothing to do with it.

I copied my original disk to the two new disks, 23 hours and change, couldn't get hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx to work on any of the drives, must be my motherboard --Gigabyte Ga-7vrxp, only year or so old.

I connected the disk and TiVo shows 63 hour of HD. Great!

Now the problem. I telnetted into the TiVo and ran the script, all went well to the point of backing up my Season Passes then the connection died, as I recall this was near the end of the script, so I don't know if anything is missing. I rebooted the TiVo and got a shock, I flipped to the Sys info screen while it was loading Sat info, and it said I was in Boat Anchor mode! I came here to do some reading on the subject and when I went back to look all was well with the TiVo.

Question, should I un-install the hacks and rerun do the install or leave well enough alone? Question is how do I run the un-install script -- I know it's there - my search turned up lots of references to it - but no directions for a LINUX newbie.


----------



## PrimeRisk

Matt L said:


> Question, should I un-install the hacks and rerun do the install or leave well enough alone? Question is how do I run the un-install script -- I know it's there - my search turned up lots of references to it - but no directions for a LINUX newbie.


Well, if in doubt it couldn't hurt to uninstall and reinstall if you want to. The uninstall is called tweak_uninstall.sh and located in /enhancements and/or /hacks. So....

type the following:

_cd /hacks (or /enhancements)
tweak_uninstall.sh_

That's it

When you go to reinstall you MAY have to copy the files from the Zipper cd into the /hacks directory. I know that the scripts have changed a few times, but the version I used last deleted a file or two after completing the install. Just FTP all the files into the /hacks directory from the zipper cd you used and you'll be good to go.


----------



## PrimeRisk

Matt L said:


> Now the problem. I telnetted into the TiVo and ran the script, all went well to the point of backing up my Season Passes then the connection died, as I recall this was near the end of the script, so I don't know if anything is missing. I rebooted the TiVo and got a shock, I flipped to the Sys info screen while it was loading Sat info, and it said I was in Boat Anchor mode! I came here to do some reading on the subject and when I went back to look all was well with the TiVo.


After zippering your drive DTiVo will always believe it is in BoatAnchor until it retrieves info from the satellite and validates your DTV account is legit.


----------



## Matt L

Prime, thanks! I'll try that...


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

mgmrick said:


> I bought 4 movies thru the internet option over the holiday. They came thru to all my receivers as has been posted before.
> 
> I ordered another 1 on 1-1-06 using the remote. The movies bought online show up on my bill however the 1 using the remote does not. Maybe it takes awhile but 5 days later and not there but the one's bought from online where there instant.
> 
> Rick


In my experience, PPV via remote can take up to a month or more to show up on your bill.


----------



## Cure

Quick question gentlemen -
I added a drive to my HDVR2 with MFSAdd for more capacity. Now I have a 40 GB and the 120 for a total of 160 GB. Can I just run Zipper and the enhancements on the master without adding a new image? Do I need to do anything with the other drive?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Gunnyman

run it on the master.


----------



## pluto

PrimeRisk said:


> This will reinstall tivoweb, but the script will still put the /tivowebplus in the /var/hack directory, not a link. The best thing to do is go ahead and reinstall, then move the /tivowebplus directory to /enhancements/varhacks and run the script called var-symlinks out of the /enhancements directory. This way the next time TiVo wipes /var you won't lose your copy of TWP and the author file will recreate the links!


I have the same problem with losing TWP each time Tivo wipes /var. Can someone outline the commands to move the hacks folder & edit rc.sysinit.aurthor to fix the problem?


----------



## dkdevin

I'm sorry if this is mentioned in the thread already, but its so dang long and my search abilities must be poor.

I have previously hacked my DSR7000 to install a 120GB drive using MFS Tools 2.0. I'm pretty sure I'm now at version 6.2. What is my best course of action now? Can I just create the tools CD, boot using my MFS Tools CD, put in the Zipper Tools CD and run the Zipper? Or do I need to do more than that?

I'm also assuming from what I've read in this thread that running the zipper or enhancement scripts do not affect my existing recorded shows and season passes? Please correct me if I'm wrong on that.

Thank you for all your help, this is a great tool and a great forum!!


----------



## Tivogre

OK.... I just purchased 4 DVR80s from valueelectronics.com 

Robert is a killer customer service guy; he gave me a great deal on shipping. 

I also ordered myself 4 250gb HDs, and 4 USB ethernet adapters. 

I'm ready to start zippering. 

I have one question before I embark... 

If I have the zipper image the hard drives, will it automatically expand them to use the full 250GB? 

If I were to connect 2 drives while running the zipper (A and B), would MSF be set up correctly to use all space on BOTH drives? I ask, because I'm considering using the stock drives as additional "B" drives in each unit.

If not, what must I do to manually expand? 

Thanks!


----------



## mercurial

Tivogre said:


> OK.... I just purchased 4 DVR80s from valueelectronics.com
> 
> Robert is a killer customer service guy; he gave me a great deal on shipping.
> 
> I also ordered myself 4 250gb HDs, and 4 USB ethernet adapters.
> 
> I'm ready to start zippering.
> 
> I have one question before I embark...
> 
> If I have the zipper image the hard drives, will it automatically expand them to use the full 250GB?
> 
> If not, what must I do to manually expand?
> 
> Thanks!


Gunny, DO NOT help this guy until he builds you a nice shiny MAME cabinent...


----------



## rbautch

dkdevin said:


> I'm sorry if this is mentioned in the thread already, but its so dang long and my search abilities must be poor.
> 
> I have previously hacked my DSR7000 to install a 120GB drive using MFS Tools 2.0. I'm pretty sure I'm now at version 6.2. What is my best course of action now? Can I just create the tools CD, boot using my MFS Tools CD, put in the Zipper Tools CD and run the Zipper? Or do I need to do more than that?
> 
> I'm also assuming from what I've read in this thread that running the zipper or enhancement scripts do not affect my existing recorded shows and season passes? Please correct me if I'm wrong on that.
> 
> Thank you for all your help, this is a great tool and a great forum!!


 Yes. Run the Zipper, keep your shows and season passes. Just make sure you answer no to the image install.


----------



## captainjrl

Kudos on the Zipper.

I had learned how to hack my DTivo boxes manually at DDB to 4.0. Then one of my 3 died and I need to replace an HD. All that I had was a spare 160 ( I know, poor me) and was not capable of doing a custon kernel. I just happened to see the discussion about the worth of this script being discussed there and it led me here. Using the Zipper I was able to get my 160gb drive into my box and connected to the rest of my boxes and not have to go out and buy a new HD. Thanks to Gunnyman and rbautch. While I value what I learned to do the "old fashioned" way, I can say that this is a great tool, one I plan to use again. Keep up the good work and thanks to all of the highly intelligent folks (on DDB as well) who developed all of these hacks.


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> If I have the zipper image the hard drives, will it automatically expand them to use the full 250GB?
> 
> If I were to connect 2 drives while running the zipper (A and B), would MSF be set up correctly to use all space on BOTH drives? I ask, because I'm considering using the stock drives as additional "B" drives in each unit.
> 
> If not, what must I do to manually expand?
> 
> Thanks!


 Zipper will expand automatically. If you want to use 2 drives, use Instantcake to marry them first, then run the Zipper on the master only. IMO, it's better to use only one drive. 50% less chance of failure. If you were adding another 250GB drive, then it might be worth it, but certainly not for a 40GB drive.


----------



## Gunnyman

mercurial said:


> Gunny, DO NOT help this guy until he builds you a nice shiny MAME cabinent...


LOL
That sounds very very nice .


----------



## CrimsnTide

Is there something more I need to do (configuration wise) to get my MRV to work? I pretty much read ALL the 1100+ post over at DDB and did not find anything for setting this function up. My setup consists of two Hughes SD-DVR 40 (one upgrade to 160gb and the other one to 200gb) Both running 6.2, and both Zippered up. I am able to telnet or get a bash prompt from both. Ive run speed from the bash (from both of them) and it DOES recognize and find its counterpart providing the data. Running Hackman , Ive entered the name of each Tivo and have checked BOTH of their STATIC I.P.sIts a wired setup from my computer (WIN XP Pro) running a Linksys router and having a FA120 on both ends...

Do I need to setup the router? Win XPs Firewall??? 

Posted here because I am ZIPPERED!!!! (Thanks)  

(NOTE: I am in fact running TWO Linksys BEFSR41 routers stacked. Ones DHCP is turned off, running a different address. Its an expensive switchI havent had a problem yet, but I keep reading that running two of these together is like having twins - i.e., sometimes they just wont get along  )


----------



## rbautch

CrimsnTide said:


> Is there something more I need to do (configuration wise) to get my MRV to work? I pretty much read ALL the 1100+ post over at DDB and did not find anything for setting this function up. My setup consists of two Hughes SD-DVR 40 (one upgrade to 160gb and the other one to 200gb) Both running 6.2, and both Zippered up. I am able to telnet or get a bash prompt from both. Ive run speed from the bash (from both of them) and it DOES recognize and find its counterpart providing the data. Running Hackman , Ive entered the name of each Tivo and have checked BOTH of their STATIC I.P.sIts a wired setup from my computer (WIN XP Pro) running a Linksys router and having a FA120 on both ends...
> 
> Do I need to setup the router? Win XPs Firewall???
> 
> Posted here because I am ZIPPERED!!!! (Thanks)
> 
> (NOTE: I am in fact running TWO Linksys BEFSR41 routers stacked. Ones DHCP is turned off, running a different address. Its an expensive switchI havent had a problem yet, but I keep reading that running two of these together is like having twins - i.e., sometimes they just wont get along  )


I assumed you checked your now playing list to see if the other tivo was there, and that you rebooted after running the enhancement script. When you ran the enhancement script, did you enter a name for your tivo when you were prompted? Go to tivowebplus and check the mrv module to see what your names are set to.


----------



## slydog75

maehak2 said:


> Ok so I figured out what is causing the problem. When I click on the little red/green button on hackman to make the vserver start automatically it does somthing to disable the USB ports I guess the author file gets curopted is there a way around it?
> 
> Thanks


configure vserver to start automatically by editing (using hackmans' file edit utility) your rc.sysinit.author file.


----------



## indi

I've been working at upgrading my Phillips DSR708 v6.2 for a few days now with great frustration. I have a fresh 200 gig drive and used mfstools to successfully create a copy of my original drive (including programs) and the new drive works in the Tivo just fine...reporting the new, increased size. But I can't seem to get the drive hacked. I boot the PC with the $5 PTV downloaded image, swap in the TivoTools CD (downloaded on 12/31/05) and run zipper.sh. It sees the Tivo drive, installs a bunch of stuff, requests the IPs (enter 192.168.0.10 for Tivo, 192.168.0.1 for Router), I tell it I'm not using wireless and then it says its finished. BUT it never asks if I want to install USB2 drivers. I put the drive back in the Tivo and it still boots OK, but there are no apparent changes and I can't ping or telnet to it from the PC. I'm using the Airlink USB2.0 adapter recommended, the Pwr light of the adaptor is on, but no link light. I read about "pinging the router from the Tivo...but I sure don't see how without any new options apparent on the Tivo. The router and cable work just fine when connecting to another PC and I've verifyied that the Airlink works OK on another PC. I've tried re-running zipper, rebooting the Tivo multiple times, moving the adaptor between USB ports....and I've scoured this and other forums, done keyword searches for USB, Airlink, etc...but I can't seem to make any progress. I don't have a serial cable to connect the PC to the TIVO, but I can put the drive back into the PC as the Primary Master (hda) and boot from the PTVlba48 CD. I'm a DOS/Windows geek and comfortable with a command-line interface...very carefully NOT booting into Win2K with NTFS drives...just not much exp with Linux. What do I try next?


----------



## Gunnyman

you will find the airlink adapter will likley work after you install teh USB 2.0 drivers. I suggest building a seral cable and executing the enhance script portion from there, or get an adapter that will work with usb 1.1 drivers like the Netgear FA120


----------



## indi

Thanks, I appreciate your prompt response. Is there no way to change anything in the install routine to get these USB2 drivers installed? ...or changing the driver being used by connecting the drive directly to the PC?


----------



## Gunnyman

well,, if you look at the script, and inside rbautch-files.tgz, you will see the usb 2.0 drivers.
If you're linux savvy you can just manually copy them to /lib/modules on the tivo while it;s in your PC. Rbautch feel free to correct me, but I don't THINK anything is done to author file on a 6.2 dtivo to get usb 2.0 working.


----------



## madpoet

What kind of speeds are people seeing for extraction? I'm not getting above 1.57Meg with the USB2 drivers and a 200M adapter.


----------



## indi

Gunnyman....is there some issue using USB2 drivers on 6.2 dtivo....or just no install script, yet? Just want to make sure I'm not heading for a wall here...already loosing too much hair! ;-)


----------



## Gunnyman

?

teh 2.0 drivers work great on 6.2


----------



## DtivoNewbie

Hello all,
I need some help. I pulled my drive so that I can re-rerun net-launch. When I boot up with lba48 disk and then try to 
mkdir tivo
mount /dev/hdb /tivo

it's asking me to specify the file system type.

My tivo drive is hdb, a single drive. hda is the c drive on my pc.
how can i run net-launch to set SSID and ip for tivo?

Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

you need to mount the system partition which will be either hdb4 or hdb7 in your case.


----------



## jedware

jedware said:


> Out of curiosity I ordered a PPV with the remote and it allowed me to do this. I do have the phone line connected to the Tivo for the CallerID support. (Have one tivo serving up ID information for my 4 other Tivos). I do have it setup so my Tivos cannot reach the internet, the gateway is set to 0.0.0.0 and the cron setup is installed and working on my setup.
> 
> The PPV is scheduled for latter tonight so I will post if there are any problems and if it gets reported to DTV correctly.
> 
> I would like to thank Rbautch and Gunny for there efforts. I know they are walking a fine line and appreciate the time they have invested.


PPV order worked. As mentioned above it may take a while for DirecTv to record the purchase.


----------



## mikellanes

First TiVo is up and running great! Hopefully my wireless connectors get here tomorrow and I will setup the other tivo.

I noticed that I still have showcases showing up (even though I said to remove them), also I see best buy music in the music section, is this stuff normal?

Lastly, any way to change the tivowebplus port? Adelphia blocks port 80 outbound so I cant get online outside my LAN


----------



## always troubled

Hi all,

First time poster, long time lurker. 

I finally plucked up the courage to do this. I am a total noob at linux, but somewhat experienced with everything else. I zippered the HD with no problems. I chose not to load an image since I wanted to keep some programming. 

Well, everything booted fine. My programming was still there, but the USB port has no power and therefore no connectivity. 

This is a Samsung 4040R with a Linksys wired usb2.0 10/100 adapter.

Any ideas? I might load the instantcake image and start over. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## thecrave

Great tool, great forum folks. Keep it up!

Here's my scenario -- I'm guessing there are a few ways to address, but looking for expert opinions!

I have DTivo R10 that has all my recordings and season pass info I want to retain.

I didn't want to do the PROM hack on the R10, so I purchased a barebones Samsung SIR-S4120R and a new 160GB drive.

The R10 currently has 6.1.x version of the OS on it.

I have a good image of 6.2 for the Samsung unit.



What is the best way for me to migrate my shows and season passes from 6.1 into the hacked 6.2 unit?

From what I can tell, mfsbackup/mfsrestore will copy the entire OS. If that's true, should I perform the zipper first and get a good image on the Samsung, then look for a way to migrate the data later?


Thanks!


----------



## badass01

if not here then where it sounds like u know alittle bit more than u say


----------



## DtivoNewbie

thanks Gunnyman, hdba7 did the trick.

I saw an earlier post that said the drivers can be copied to /lib/modules
though, I'm not sure which usb driver version to put there:

drivers2.4.18
drivers2.4.20
drivers2.4.20_Gen04
drivers2.4.4


I have a dlink dwl-120 that I want to use.

Also, how do I run the script to set the SSID and ip as I did when I ran the zipper script? I was afraid to run zipper.sh again because I've had the drive back in service and recorded shows since I ran the script the first time.

Thanks


----------



## slydog75

always troubled said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time poster, long time lurker.
> 
> I finally plucked up the courage to do this. I am a total noob at linux, but somewhat experienced with everything else. I zippered the HD with no problems. I chose not to load an image since I wanted to keep some programming.
> 
> Well, everything booted fine. My programming was still there, but the USB port has no power and therefore no connectivity.
> 
> This is a Samsung 4040R with a Linksys wired usb2.0 10/100 adapter.
> 
> Any ideas? I might load the instantcake image and start over.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I can't believe I'm about to say this, but this very issues has been covered time and time again in this thread.. please do a search. try "usb 2.0 no connectivity" just off the top of my head.


----------



## slydog75

thecrave said:


> Great tool, great forum folks. Keep it up!
> 
> Here's my scenario -- I'm guessing there are a few ways to address, but looking for expert opinions!
> 
> I have DTivo R10 that has all my recordings and season pass info I want to retain.
> 
> I didn't want to do the PROM hack on the R10, so I purchased a barebones Samsung SIR-S4120R and a new 160GB drive.
> 
> The R10 currently has 6.1.x version of the OS on it.
> 
> I have a good image of 6.2 for the Samsung unit.
> 
> What is the best way for me to migrate my shows and season passes from 6.1 into the hacked 6.2 unit?
> 
> From what I can tell, mfsbackup/mfsrestore will copy the entire OS. If that's true, should I perform the zipper first and get a good image on the Samsung, then look for a way to migrate the data later?
> 
> Thanks!


You will not be able to get the shows off of your R10 without a PROM mod.. even if you did get them off of it and onto the hacked Samsung 6.2 they wouldn't play. Small chance I am wrong, but I"m pretty sure I"m correct.


----------



## DtivoNewbie

I apologize I did just see a post earlier from rbautch that says the zipper can be re-run without wiping out recordings and season passes.


----------



## Justin

Gentlemen (used loosely of course)  ,

A big thanks to both Gunny and rbautch for a great tool. Successfully zippered two tivo's in less than an hour, and two more will be done by the time I get to the end of this weekend.

I've been a member of this forum for quite a while, and don't post much. I prefer to lurk, and learn as much as I can from OTHER peoples posts.

Hopefully you guys will read that I must be pretty damned impressed by zipper and the enhancement scripts, to break my normal monk-like silence. (You should!) :up: 

My comments (for newbies):

1) First Tivo did not go flawlessly. That darned search button found a post about every problem I had though.

2) Also, up there in the top menu, is a nice tool that allows you to download the WHOLE thread as text. Newbie's....Do it. Then you can take the time to read the WHOLE thread at at your own speed, or even possibly at work.  

3) Please, just buy the $5 cd, and a FA120 adapter. Things will go MUCH easier.

I'm not so smug to think that I won't have a problem on my 2nd two tivo's, requiring me to post a question. But I can at least hold my head high....if I do.

Thanks again,

Justin

(Heads over to the 'unmentionable forum' for some 'extras' to play with)


----------



## rpmws1

hey guys!!! great scripts and contributions you guys have done for the community!!! I have a question. In the past I have kept my builds under the 120GB range or either used multiple drives. Wanting to cut corners I bought a 40GB drive pre-hacked off ebay. It's has 6.2, HMO and all that good stuff ..works great in my HDVR2's. I used dd to copy it to all my 40GB tivoes and then did a clear and delete to get them to work on the box they were in. I also used the scripts on this thread also to enhance what I had. Anyway .got my hands on some samsung 160's and wanted to expand to those (replace a drive) I have done this before a year or 2 ago ..but I was thinking my 2.4.20 kernel was lba48. So I had problems with my old junk box (P2 400) that I use for this stuff. The bios said 32GB ..linux boot said same deal. I played with the jumpers and IDE position and got linux on the 2.0 MFS disk to boot and see the 160GB. I did my backup (which was a working hacked 40GB) and then did my restore and expand. Put in drive ..booted .. system info says 0 hours!!! look at info on TWP and says 1024MB total space!!! did I do something wrong or am I using a non lba48 kernel and don't know it? also the box runs but locks up after 10 minutes of live TV. I have only spent 3 days screwing with it ..but your help would be great!!!


----------



## rpmws1

JediKnight2 said:


> I BET you unzipped it with winzip or windows zip utility...those = NO WORKY!! (in the great words of the master) Use WinRAR and I bet it works...I used it last week...


maybe your reply wasn't to mine ..i don't even have a windows box  hehe


----------



## Matt L

Ok, I have another simple/stupid newbie question. I can FTP into my TiVo via FireFox and see all the various directories, but I can't find any of the recorded shows. Over at DD in the HR10-250 thread they suggested ftp:// [ip address]:3105 ( as a default port #) but that doesn't work for me. Am I missing a step?


----------



## pepsi

First thanks to all for this awesome forum! I hacked my HR10-250 and it is great! I ran into a couple of problems and resolved some of them but I'm not sure how to fix this one.

My guide and channels are for Chicago area stations and I live in LA. any ideas on how I can fix this?

earlier in the forum someone posted this "I did a c&d and now I get the correct logos and I see the guide data." but I don't know what a c&d is??


----------



## madpoet

Clear and delete


----------



## slydog75

Matt L said:


> Ok, I have another simple/stupid newbie question. I can FTP into my TiVo via FireFox and see all the various directories, but I can't find any of the recorded shows. Over at DD in the HR10-250 thread they suggested ftp:// [ip address]:3105 ( as a default port #) but that doesn't work for me. Am I missing a step?


Yes, many.. The FTP server installed on your tivo does not have access to the videos, as the files (from what I understand) don't really exist as files in the traditional sense. YOu'll need to do alot of *searching* on DD to find what you need. Please do not just go over there and ask for your solution, you'll be met with hostility.


----------



## always troubled

slydog75 said:


> I can't believe I'm about to say this, but this very issues has been covered time and time again in this thread.. please do a search. try "usb 2.0 no connectivity" just off the top of my head.


I shouldn't have left my original post so vague. I did read every thread concerning driver, USB, 2.0 and connectivity.

After zippering my drive (on a different drive with the correct instant cake image) I boot and have the same trouble. As described in rbautch's instructions, I run into error 51 following guided setup. At this point I still have no power going to my USB adaptor (linksys 200M wired - which should be backward compatible).

So specifically:
1. Is it the adapter itself? Should I only use the FA120?
2. I understand the drivers aren't loaded until after I run tweak.sh, so how do I connect to the drive via telnet with no connectivity if the USB drivers aren't loaded?
3. My samsung 4040R (which I am hacking) does not have a serial port.
4. Can someone enlighten me on what the syntax would be to run tweak.sh from the pc?

Thanks all.


----------



## Gunnyman

always troubled said:


> I shouldn't have left my original post so vague. I did read every thread concerning driver, USB, 2.0 and connectivity.
> 
> After zippering my drive (on a different drive with the correct instant cake image) I boot and have the same trouble. As described in rbautch's instructions, I run into error 51 following guided setup. At this point I still have no power going to my USB adaptor (linksys 200M wired - which should be backward compatible).
> 
> So specifically:
> 1. Is it the adapter itself? Should I only use the FA120?
> 2. I understand the drivers aren't loaded until after I run tweak.sh, so how do I connect to the drive via telnet with no connectivity if the USB drivers aren't loaded?
> 3. My samsung 4040R (which I am hacking) does not have a serial port.
> 4. Can someone enlighten me on what the syntax would be to run tweak.sh from the pc?
> 
> Thanks all.


1) The USB200 M is likely version 2 which doesn't work until you load the usb 2.0 drivers even though it's backward compatible to 1.1, Tivo doesn't include its drivers in the software
2) build a serial cable and access bash that way
3) it does indeed have a serial port but it looks like a headphone jack.
4) you cannot run tweak.sh from the PC because anything that manipulates MFS, like tweak.sh does, has to be run in Tivo's operating environment.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

mikellanes said:


> Lastly, any way to change the tivowebplus port? Adelphia blocks port 80 outbound so I cant get online outside my LAN


Not sure if there is a better way, but I edited the file /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg and replaced PORT = 80 with a new port. Works fine. You might want to think about adding a username and password too in there if you're coming in through your router.


----------



## Gunnyman

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Not sure if there is a better way, but I edited the file /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg and replaced PORT = 80 with a new port. Works fine. You might want to think about adding a username and password too in there if you're coming in through your router.


that is indeed the way it's done.


----------



## Merge

I have hit a wall. First time doing this. I cannot get my computer to boot from the CD. The BIOS is set to boot from CD first, the CD blinks like it is trying, then gives up. The BIOS recognizes the CD. I have burned the CD as ISO and have verified their contents with an ISO reader so I think the CDs are good and the CD can read them. My CD is currently the secondary slave also jumpered as slave with the new TIVO drive secondary master. I have even uplugged the hard drive with windows to force the CD boot, no luck, just an error message saying to put in a boot disk. Out of ideas. Need help in a bad way..


----------



## Gunnyman

when browsing the boot cd from windows, what do you see?


----------



## always troubled

Gunnyman said:


> 1) The USB200 M is likely version 2 which doesn't work until you load the usb 2.0 drivers even though it's backward compatible to 1.1, Tivo doesn't include its drivers in the software
> 2) build a serial cable and access bash that way


Thanks for the quick reply. Without building my own serial cable, will the Netgear FA120 work after I boot, or do I really need the cable?

Thanks again.


----------



## Gunnyman

always troubled said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Without building my own serial cable, will the Netgear FA120 work after I boot, or do I really need the cable?
> 
> Thanks again.


Netgear FA120 works perfectly before and after the USB 2.0 driver install.


----------



## Merge

I see an Easy CD Creator Image File. PTVLBA_1


----------



## pepsi

OK, on the HR10-250 I did a clear & delete... I'm assuming that means go into the directv menu go to Messages & Setup --> Restart or Reset System -->Clear Programing Data & To Do List. If not let me know.

I did that and I still have all the guide information for Chicago. For instance in the guide it tells me channel 5 is NBC and has all the info for NBC and Channel 5 in Los Angeles is really the WB so all the programing info is wrong for that channel... so channels are OK, but most of them especially the OTA locals are wrong. Any ideas how to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

run thru guided setup again.


----------



## Gunnyman

Merge said:


> I see an Easy CD Creator Image File. PTVLBA_1


then you created your cd incorectly.
In ezcdcreator do you have an option to burn cd from iso image?
This is what you need to do.


----------



## heyslim

Thank you for the tools you provide here.

I am a long time reader, 1st time poster.

I have been working for weeks on this; and must say, I have learned alot.

HOWEVER:

It is very refreshing to discover these tools you provide.

With the knowledge I have gained by playing prior to your script (new to linux) - along with your script - 
I have a very nice TiVo.

Thank you very very much!


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> well,, if you look at the script, and inside rbautch-files.tgz, you will see the usb 2.0 drivers.
> If you're linux savvy you can just manually copy them to /lib/modules on the tivo while it;s in your PC. Rbautch feel free to correct me, but I don't THINK anything is done to author file on a 6.2 dtivo to get usb 2.0 working.


 You are correct. Alternatively, you can get another USB adapter that works with stock 6.2 drivers.


----------



## rbautch

mikellanes said:


> First TiVo is up and running great! Hopefully my wireless connectors get here tomorrow and I will setup the other tivo.
> 
> I noticed that I still have showcases showing up (even though I said to remove them), also I see best buy music in the music section, is this stuff normal?
> 
> Lastly, any way to change the tivowebplus port? Adelphia blocks port 80 outbound so I cant get online outside my LAN


Yes. Check the tivoweb.cfg file.


----------



## Merge

What should I see in windows if I burn the ISO image correctly?


----------



## Gunnyman

folders that say ISOLINUX and others.
Sorry I don't have a boot disk handy to tell you.


----------



## rbautch

DtivoNewbie said:


> thanks Gunnyman, hdba7 did the trick.
> 
> I saw an earlier post that said the drivers can be copied to /lib/modules
> though, I'm not sure which usb driver version to put there:
> 
> drivers2.4.18
> drivers2.4.20
> drivers2.4.20_Gen04
> drivers2.4.4
> 
> I have a dlink dwl-120 that I want to use.
> 
> Also, how do I run the script to set the SSID and ip as I did when I ran the zipper script? I was afraid to run zipper.sh again because I've had the drive back in service and recorded shows since I ran the script the first time.
> 
> Thanks


You cannot run net-launch while the drive is in the PC. You have two choices. First is to edit the bottom rc.sysinit.author file to accurately reflect your IP SSID settings. Second, you can put the drive back in the tivo, and get a connection going with a wired adapter. Then run net-launch to set up wireless settings.


----------



## rbautch

Matt L said:


> Ok, I have another simple/stupid newbie question. I can FTP into my TiVo via FireFox and see all the various directories, but I can't find any of the recorded shows. Over at DD in the HR10-250 thread they suggested ftp:// [ip address]:3105 ( as a default port #) but that doesn't work for me. Am I missing a step?


Shows are not stored in any directories that are visible on the partition you're looking at because they are store in the MFS database which is in another partition. ms_ftp cant be discussed here, but read the thread where you got it, and you'll see this has been addressed many times.


----------



## tsunami

OK, two zippered and tweaked DTivos. Both starting to do weird things.
Caller ID not working on one, TWP not working on the other. Can telnet to both but neither will FTP. Tivoftpd shows to be running after typing PS.
When I start up filezilla it looks like it will work as normal. Connecting messages but then I get a cannot retrieve directory listing messages.
Both Tivos have MRV working.
I have rebooted both.
Any ideas?


----------



## Merge

Gunnyman, that was the issue, I was copying the CD incorrectly. For others with Roxio Easy CDcreator 5, select File, record CD from CD image, select file type iso, select file, open, start record. Appreciate your patience! Hopefully zipper success to follow.


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar

Quick Question,
I did a search on how to change the DVR Name, but to no avail haven't found a solution. When I ran the install my backspace got logged as characters, and it is reflected when I check the IP address in Tivo Desktop. What file do I have to edit to change the name.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## pepsi

Ok, I repeated guided setup, but no luck. Nothing against Chicago but dang those channels are hard to get rid of. I also tried (multiple times) going through the Off-Air Channel Settings and to change the local network area... it looks like it is correct it said CA, Los Angeles so I chnaged it to AZ then back to CA, Los Angeles but I still have the inccorect OTA channels/programing in my guide.

I'm going to try to clear & delete everything and see what happens after that.

Any suggestions are welcomed & appreciated


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> OK, two zippered and tweaked DTivos. Both starting to do weird things.
> Caller ID not working on one, TWP not working on the other. Can telnet to both but neither will FTP. Tivoftpd shows to be running after typing PS.
> When I start up filezilla it looks like it will work as normal. Connecting messages but then I get a cannot retrieve directory listing messages.
> Both Tivos have MRV working.
> I have rebooted both.
> Any ideas?


 See if there's anything on your PC or router that might be blocking FTP, like firewall or VPN client. Try FTPing from a different PC if you can. Try a test of the OSD application described in the enhancement thread. There's another fairly recent NCID troubleshooting thread also.


----------



## rbautch

Ghetto_Superstar said:


> Quick Question,
> I did a search on how to change the DVR Name, but to no avail haven't found a solution. When I ran the install my backspace got logged as characters, and it is reflected when I check the IP address in Tivo Desktop. What file do I have to edit to change the name.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


 There's an mrv module in Tivowebplus that allows you to change it. Or run the set_mrv_name script.


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar

Thanks,
Appreciate the help.


----------



## mikellanes

Same here!

Thanks you guys are the greatest!


----------



## pepsi

Yippee! Hoping this post might help others who have problems with their channel guide.

Here's what I did
I went into the Messages & Setup on the HR10-250 -->Restart or Reset System --> then chose "Clear & delete everything". It takes at least an hour to finish but this seems to have worked, where before I choose "Clear Program Data & To Do List" and it did not work.

There are a couple of things I could use some help on after doing this:
1) I noticed all channels below 70 are all dashed ie 4-1, 4-2, 5-1 etc.. no more regular 4,5, 7, etc.. (not that this is a problem, maybe this is good?)
2) I keep getting a message that before I can use DVR service that I need to connect the phone line and make a call. Should I do that? how do I get the enhancement script to take care of that again? This appears to be different from the error #51 message.
3) how do I run the get channel logos script again? I'm wondering If I should uninstall the enhancement hacks then reinstall them?


----------



## rbautch

pepsi said:


> I'm wondering If I should uninstall the enhancement hacks then reinstall them?


 This is the simplist way. It will also fix your other problem with using the DVR service.


----------



## bnm81002

ok guys, there's an update to "the Zipper", what's been changed?


----------



## rbautch

I updated the enhancement script to be the same as the one in the enhancement thread, which has the joe installation fixed. I also modified tweak.sh to look for a local version of the files archive first, before it tries to download them with wget. This does two things: 1. It means I don't have to maintain two different versions of the enhancement script. 2. Users who want the latest tweak.sh, but can't get their DNS right can extract the files archive from the Zipper to the same directory as tweak.sh and run it without any downloads.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> I updated the enhancement script to be the same as the one in the enhancement thread, which has the joe installation fixed. I also modified tweak.sh to look for a local version of the files archive first, before it tries to download them with wget. This does two things: 1. It means I don't have to maintain two different versions of the enhancement script. 2. Users who want the latest tweak.sh, but can't get their DNS right can extract the files archive from the Zipper to the same directory as tweak.sh and run it without any downloads.


so does this mean that the Zipper will be updated in the future as need be rather than the enhancement script?


----------



## captainjrl

I used the option to change my bash prompt, but want it back to what it used to be. Any idea on how I can do that?


----------



## Tenzarian

Hey Guys, Having some issues after the zipper, maybe you can suggest something.

I bought a new maxtor 100gig drive, zippered it, everything appeared to go smoothly, specified the ip address, blah blah. I installed the new drive back into my tivo(hughes dvr40 series 2). It booted up fine, aquired satellite data and whatever, but when i go to the now playing list, it says there is a problem that requires my attention, and that i need to reboot or unplug the tivo before i can record anything. So i rebooted it, and the same problem occurs. So i have a larger drive now, but cant record anything =/
Also, I am unable to telnet into the tivo, i bought a linksys usb200m wired usb>ethernet adapter, plugged it in, and connected it to my wired lan. i configured the drive when it was in my pc with the correct ip and router address, and there are link lights, im using winxp, and tried unset crlf before connecting to it.

Any Thoughts?


----------



## TubaMan-Z

rbautch said:


> I assumed you checked your now playing list to see if the other tivo was there, and that you rebooted after running the enhancement script. When you ran the enhancement script, did you enter a name for your tivo when you were prompted? Go to tivowebplus and check the mrv module to see what your names are set to.


When selecting "MRV Setup" in TWP on either of 2 Zipper'ed DTivos, I get a screen that says:

Multi-Room Viewing Name Setup
Enter Name for this TiVo : [ ]

I.e. no current name is displayed for either DTivo. Perhaps I misunderstood what you meant by "...check the mrv module...."?

The names that I chose when I ran tweak.sh are both correctly reflected at the bottom of each other's NPL. (although inter-DTivo connectivity is still problematic. But that is another thread.....  )


----------



## dieselpower

Tenzarian said:


> Hey Guys, Having some issues after the zipper, maybe you can suggest something.
> 
> I bought a new maxtor 100gig drive, zippered it, everything appeared to go smoothly, specified the ip address, blah blah. I installed the new drive back into my tivo(hughes dvr40 series 2). It booted up fine, aquired satellite data and whatever, but when i go to the now playing list, it says there is a problem that requires my attention, and that i need to reboot or unplug the tivo before i can record anything. So i rebooted it, and the same problem occurs. So i have a larger drive now, but cant record anything =/
> Also, I am unable to telnet into the tivo, i bought a linksys usb200m wired usb>ethernet adapter, plugged it in, and connected it to my wired lan. i configured the drive when it was in my pc with the correct ip and router address, and there are link lights, im using winxp, and tried unset crlf before connecting to it.
> 
> Any Thoughts?


Unfortunately, it looks as though the usb200m (at least v2) doesn't work with the usb 2.0 drivers (perhaps with 1.x) as well. I did a quick search through this thread and found a number of references to the usb200m not working. In short, buy a Netgear FA-120 it works!

Secondly, you'll need to telnet or serial connect to your Tivo and run the 51 killer script (/busybox/51killer.tcl) to get rid of the error message in NPL.


----------



## TubaMan-Z

Having a little spare time to catch up on my reading....way back in post 2009 (page 67 of this thread), the following was discussed:

---------------------------------

Quote:
maybe out2osd can be included too so we can get a message on the screen that doesnt go away saying "first part of zipper complete, reboot me for usb 2.0"

This is a great idea, but instead I would use it to ensure people reboot before trying to telnet in....coming soon to a Zipper near you.

----------------------------------

I ran the Zipper about....2 weeks ago now. I don't recall seeing that warning. I fortuitously read the documentation.  Was that warning there and I just blew past it? I believe that I have since seen posts from people who neglected the necessary reboot.


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> so does this mean that the Zipper will be updated in the future as need be rather than the enhancement script?


 They'll both be updated, and will always be identical. After you Zipper your tivo, you never have to Zipper again. To get updates, follow the enhancement script thread.


----------



## rbautch

captainjrl said:


> I used the option to change my bash prompt, but want it back to what it used to be. Any idea on how I can do that?


 Check the settings in your .profile, located in root.


----------



## rbautch

Tenzarian said:


> Hey Guys, Having some issues after the zipper, maybe you can suggest something.
> 
> I bought a new maxtor 100gig drive, zippered it, everything appeared to go smoothly, specified the ip address, blah blah. I installed the new drive back into my tivo(hughes dvr40 series 2). It booted up fine, aquired satellite data and whatever, but when i go to the now playing list, it says there is a problem that requires my attention, and that i need to reboot or unplug the tivo before i can record anything. So i rebooted it, and the same problem occurs. So i have a larger drive now, but cant record anything =/
> Also, I am unable to telnet into the tivo, i bought a linksys usb200m wired usb>ethernet adapter, plugged it in, and connected it to my wired lan. i configured the drive when it was in my pc with the correct ip and router address, and there are link lights, im using winxp, and tried unset crlf before connecting to it.
> 
> Any Thoughts?


 What's the error code? Is the adapter a version 1 or version 2?


----------



## rbautch

TubaMan-Z said:


> Having a little spare time to catch up on my reading....way back in post 2009 (page 67 of this thread), the following was discussed:
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> maybe out2osd can be included too so we can get a message on the screen that doesnt go away saying "first part of zipper complete, reboot me for usb 2.0"
> 
> This is a great idea, but instead I would use it to ensure people reboot before trying to telnet in....coming soon to a Zipper near you.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> I ran the Zipper about....2 weeks ago now. I don't recall seeing that warning. I fortuitously read the documentation.  Was that warning there and I just blew past it? I believe that I have since seen posts from people who neglected the necessary reboot.


Haven't gotten to that yet.


----------



## zardoz007

I am new to Tivo. I have a D-Tivo on the way and plan on upgrading and doing sleeper. Main intrest is in networking and increased capacity. Have been on all the boards and am wondering the differences between the mfstools iso and the zipper iso on the weethet guys page.
Thanks


----------



## slydog75

zardoz007 said:


> I am new to Tivo. I have a D-Tivo on the way and plan on upgrading and doing sleeper.


Does the sleeper utility still even exist? If it does DO NOT use it, it's extremely outdated at this point. YOu'll want to use the zipper that is the subject of this thread. Also, where is your DTivo coming from? Chances are, unless you are getting one used from ebay or some other source, you'll not be able to hack it. In fact, if it's coming directly from DirecTV it's probalby not even a DirecTivo, but a DirecTV DVR with DirecTVs own software on it.


----------



## Sue C.

Hi all. I'm getting ready to try this on an old HDVR2. Does anyone see any problem using the Netgear FA120 adapter with the Netgear XE102 Powerline bridge (http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/xe102usr.html) to avoid running wires? It's only 14Mbps, but I already have one and it is a lot cheaper to buy a second one than buying the WGE101 Wireless bridge.

Or does anyone know if the new TiVo-branded Wireless G Network adapter (http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp) would work with a zippered DirecTiVo?

Also, should I wait until I have all the neworking stuff on hand to start this, or can I do the first part of the Zipper and finish the networking part in a few days when I get the stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## slydog75

I'm not sure about the bridge, but I'd say you can go ahead and do the first phase now. All your normal functionality is still there between phases.


----------



## Gunnyman

Sue 
do you already have the Netgrar Powerline bridge?
If not, you might as well just buy a reccomened wireless B adapter since the speed will be nearly identical.
As for teh new tivo wireless G adapter, nope it won't work on a 6.2 DTivo.


----------



## Tenzarian

rbautch said:


> What's the error code? Is the adapter a version 1 or version 2?





dieselpower said:


> Unfortunately, it looks as though the usb200m (at least v2) doesn't work with the usb 2.0 drivers (perhaps with 1.x) as well. I did a quick search through this thread and found a number of references to the usb200m not working. In short, buy a Netgear FA-120 it works!
> 
> Secondly, you'll need to telnet or serial connect to your Tivo and run the 51 killer script (/busybox/51killer.tcl) to get rid of the error message in NPL.


Rbautch- No error code, just message saying something needed my attention because the recorder would not work properly(the end of the message was clipped off though, could have been an error code # there). Its an adapter version 2.

Dieselpower- I must have missed that, maybe i got confused, and was reading a forum somewhere else that recommended the 200m, i thought for sure that was the right version. I returned it today and a fa120 should arrive tuesday.

Ill post back when i get the fa120, hopefully that will resolve the issue.

On a side note, is there perhaps a way to manually load a driver into the tivo that would make it compatible with the 200m? While the drive is mounted in the pc?
Also, as to the serial cable point, anyone have a link to a diy to make one? we talking a usb to db9 do it yourself or something?

Thanks,
~Tenz


----------



## Sue C.

Hi Gunny,

I already have one powerline bridge, but would need 2. One connects to the router and one to the TiVo. 

I thought that using a wireless B adapter anywhere in a wireless G environment would slow the whole network down to wireless B speeds. Not sure where I got that idea though. If that's not true, I'll go wireless B.

Thanks Slydog I may get started today.


----------



## hollepe

HI,
I have DHCP turned off and am using static IP. I used the /enchancements/network.tcl script to change my IP, but after a few days it gets changed back to the IP I originally entered when I installed the Zipper. I also made sure the IP on the Hackman TivoWebplus netconfig is the same. Is there some other place the IP settings are kept?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## rbautch

hollepe said:


> HI,
> I have DHCP turned off and am using static IP. I used the /enchancements/network.tcl script to change my IP, but after a few days it gets changed back to the IP I originally entered when I installed the Zipper. I also made sure the IP on the Hackman TivoWebplus netconfig is the same. Is there some other place the IP settings are kept?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


 The following lines at the end of your author file that need to be deleted.



Code:


 "######### One-time Zipper network setup. May be deleted. ####################################" 
 "mount -o remount,rw /" 
 "tivosh /hacks/network.tcl $ipaddress $routerip $wless $ssid" 
 "mount -o remount,ro /"

The latest version of the enhancement script should have removed those lines, but go ahead and remove them manually. Another way to fix this is to delete the network.tcl file, and run the net-launch.sh file to set your IP params.


----------



## rbautch

Tenzarian said:


> Rbautch- No error code, just message saying something needed my attention because the recorder would not work properly(the end of the message was clipped off though, could have been an error code # there). Its an adapter version 2.
> 
> Dieselpower- I must have missed that, maybe i got confused, and was reading a forum somewhere else that recommended the 200m, i thought for sure that was the right version. I returned it today and a fa120 should arrive tuesday.
> 
> Ill post back when i get the fa120, hopefully that will resolve the issue.
> 
> On a side note, is there perhaps a way to manually load a driver into the tivo that would make it compatible with the 200m? While the drive is mounted in the pc?
> Also, as to the serial cable point, anyone have a link to a diy to make one? we talking a usb to db9 do it yourself or something?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~Tenz


If you select the usb 2.0 driver install when you run the enhancement script (tweak.sh), the driver for the 200m ver.2 will get loaded.


----------



## Gunnyman

Sue C. said:


> Hi Gunny,
> 
> I already have one powerline bridge, but would need 2. One connects to the router and one to the TiVo.
> 
> I thought that using a wireless B adapter anywhere in a wireless G environment would slow the whole network down to wireless B speeds. Not sure where I got that idea though. If that's not true, I'll go wireless B.
> 
> Thanks Slydog I may get started today.


That is indeed true and a very good point.


----------



## Sue C.

> That is indeed true and a very good point.


Ok, I'm gonna try the powerline bridge then.

Only problem now is the ptvupgrade site seems to be down at the moment.

BTW, I noticed yesterday the the link under step 4 for the Tools CD does not open in Firefox. I was able to get the file by viewing the source code, though.

Thanks for the quick answers wish me luck!


----------



## charlestwaters

Hey all... I am actually getting ready to switch to DTV from DN. Only reason being, is because a good friend has upgraded some of his equipment, and in the deal, the satellite company gave him the 3rd & 4th box, even though he only has 2 TVs - how nice of them.

So here's my ?. I now have 2 NIB HR10-250's, not more than 2 - 3 months old. Is there a way to tell what software version is on the box without going through the whole setup, first!? I still currently have DN and haven't upgraded yet! Going to do the install myself, so tomorrow I will have everything going.

What is the current software version on the 10-250!? And the "upgrade" this thread is speaking about, will that work with the current version of the software on the 250?

All I am basically looking for, is network instead of phone, and would be nice to be able to pull off programs, however, not neccessary!

Also, can I follow the steps in the 1st post of this forum on a Windows PC running XP, or does it have to be done on a PC running Linux?

Thanx in advance, everyone! I am learning buttloads from reading these forums!

--- Goobz!

------------------------------------------------------------

This is where America gets together to talk about the issues you...... REALLY care about. This talk show is NOT hosted by a Right Wing Waco, or Convicted Felon - NO. I am your host!


----------



## rbautch

Look udder messages and setup on the main tivo menu, then select system information to get your software version. You don't need a Linux box.


----------



## kevinE

Rezippered my HDVR2 today. Reason was 1 drive went bad and was getting freezing when FF or playing. Because I was going to start fresh with a 250G drive, I decided to use a fresh image from PTVUpgrade. Followed your directions exactly and am connected with all the enancements.

However, I now have no local channels. It seems the image channels that came with the image are now on my TiVo. Will this update automatically over night with the sat download?

BTW, it is really great how everyone helps you out on this forum. Special thanks to Gunnyman and rbautch!


----------



## gsr

rbautch said:


> Look udder


As Bart Simpson would say, "Don't have a cow man" . Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Gunnyman

kevinE said:


> Rezippered my HDVR2 today. Reason was 1 drive went bad and was getting freezing when FF or playing. Because I was going to start fresh with a 250G drive, I decided to use a fresh image from PTVUpgrade. Followed your directions exactly and am connected with all the enancements.
> 
> However, I now have no local channels. It seems the image channels that came with the image are now on my TiVo. Will this update automatically over night with the sat download?
> 
> BTW, it is really great how everyone helps you out on this forum. Special thanks to Gunnyman and rbautch!


Yes your locals will come back on their own, or if you GOTTA have em now, call 1800 directv and enter extension 711 and they will come back while you are on the phone.


----------



## Heckler

dieselpower said:


> I had the same message when I zippered a couple of days ago...


rbautch replied on the " Enhance Your Hacked Tivo With This Script" thread, so I posted additional information there... Here' s link to my post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3658876&posted=1#post3658876

Heckler


----------



## Tenzarian

rbautch said:


> If you select the usb 2.0 driver install when you run the enhancement script (tweak.sh), the driver for the 200m ver.2 will get loaded.


Zipper page said to run that script from telnet after the hdd was back in the tivo, your saying i should instead mount the drive in my pc, and sh tweak.sh? This will install the usb 2.0 drivers and then i can dump the drive back in the tivo and things will work as intended?

~Tenz


----------



## zardoz007

Thanks for clarifing that. Yes, D-Tivo is e-bay purchase.


----------



## Gunnyman

Tenzarian said:


> Zipper page said to run that script from telnet after the hdd was back in the tivo, your saying i should instead mount the drive in my pc, and sh tweak.sh? This will install the usb 2.0 drivers and then i can dump the drive back in the tivo and things will work as intended?
> 
> ~Tenz


Nope
The enhance script won't run while the drive is in the PC.


----------



## willardcpa

Gunnyman said:


> Nope
> The enhance script won't run while the drive is in the PC.


Poor Tenz, he needs to read "Catch 22".  In order to load the drivers to use his 200m ver.2 he needs to hook up using telnet, which of course needs the 200m ver.2 hooked up in order to access the box.


----------



## Gunnyman

or get another adapter like an (all together now) Netgear FA120.
Or build a serial cable


----------



## jguy

Does anybody know why my USB ports have seemed to stop working? I have had zipper up and running for a few days with no problems. I am have a HR10-250 and im using the FA120. They stoped working after I tried adding a module to TWP and rebooted and tied to restart twp. I am no longer getting any lights on the FA120. Do I need to rezipper?


----------



## jguy

also my CID seems to have stoped working. FYI in the system info. it says backdoors: Enabled!


----------



## kevinE

I had the same problem on my HR10-250. I had rezippered and it still did not work. What I did is run the tweak uninstall from my pc, then rezippered. For some reason, that did the trick. Give it a try.


----------



## Tenzarian

Gunnyman said:


> or get another adapter like an (all together now) Netgear FA120.
> Or build a serial cable


Yeah yeah i know, like i said, fa120s in the mail. Again though, does anyone have a diy guide for a serial cable? Some kind of a usb to db9? or what we talking here?

~Tenz


----------



## Diana Collins

Tenzarian said:


> Yeah yeah i know, like i said, fa120s in the mail. Again though, does anyone have a diy guide for a serial cable? Some kind of a usb to db9? or what we talking here?
> 
> ~Tenz


Google is your friend. There are many schematics of serial cables on the web (they are DB9 to mini-phone plug). You can also buy one from Weaknees (and if you have a standalone, one came with your TiVo).


----------



## charlestwaters

rbautch said:


> This is indeed the correct process.


So can someone post a quicky, for us newbies who just setup their DTV service today, the easy / quick / newbie way to mod the DTivo to get the updates and stuff via wireless network instead of Telco? And MRV would be nice, but not neccessary!

Model: HR10-250
Softw: 3.1.5fxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanx in Advance!


----------



## tsunami

charlestwaters said:


> So can someone post a quicky, for us newbies who just setup their DTV service today, the easy / quick / newbie way to mod the DTivo to get the updates and stuff via wireless network instead of Telco? And MRV would be nice, but not neccessary!
> 
> Model: HR10-250
> Softw: 3.1.5fxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanx in Advance!


Well wireless on the HR10-250 isn't really working, although, I beleive there are some complicated work arounds. First of all, you really don't ever have to call out. So getting networked will allow you to use TivoWebPlus, add files, etc.
And the MRV isn't possible on the HR10 either, it runs the old software that didn't support that.

Check out this post for the software that will add nice features to the HR10.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3504194&&#post3504194

Other than that, read the first post of this thread and you should be good to go.


----------



## Tivogre

Tivogre said:


> OK.... I just purchased 4 DVR80s from valueelectronics.com
> 
> Robert is a killer customer service guy; he gave me a great deal on shipping.
> 
> I also ordered myself 4 250gb HDs, and 4 USB ethernet adapters.
> 
> I'm ready to start zippering.
> 
> I have one question before I embark...
> 
> If I have the zipper image the hard drives, will it automatically expand them to use the full 250GB?
> 
> If I were to connect 2 drives while running the zipper (A and B), would MSF be set up correctly to use all space on BOTH drives? I ask, because I'm considering using the stock drives as additional "B" drives in each unit.
> 
> If not, what must I do to manually expand?
> 
> Thanks!


I just finished setting up the last of my 4 new DVR-80s using the zipper.

Each one got a new 250GB drive and an FA120 network adapter.

The Zipper software and instructions worked perfectly! Bravo.

I am AMAZED at the MRV / HMO capabilities; I CAN'T BELIEVE that DTV was willfully witholding this OS from us!  This was definitely a worthwile project.

A couple of notes to help others following the zipper path (these MAY have been in the thread earlier):

1. The ZIPPER will automatically expand the image file to take advantage of the full size of your hard drive. No options / flags required.

2. Use the FA120 network adapter. It can be had for as little as $12.95 at justdeals.com (http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/fa120r.html ). I originally purchased the linksys version. It was awful. besides not working correctly on the post zipper / pre tweaks Tivo, the network cable wouldn't stay plugged in. Again, BUY tHE FA120s!!!

3. Using the Instantcake image for 6.2, I always had to run /busybox/51killer.tcl (per the instructions) to clear the "Error 51". Until this was done, Now Playing wouldn't open.

4. After all of the hacking was done, I called DIRECTV and used the 711 message code to get MY locals re-established (vs. the Chicago locals from the Instantcake image).

5. When doing more than one box with caller ID, you must choose ONE box to be the SERVER. For all the OTHER boxes you must edit /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and comment out the line that starts ncidd (the server process). You must ALSO edit the /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncid.conf file on each of the client boxes (line 11) to set Host to the IP address of the SERVER box. After making these two changes for each CLIENT box, you must reboot the box. Only the single SERVER box needs a phone line connected for ALL boxes to get on-screen caller-ID.

6. You'll want to download the Tivo desktop software from tivo.com (http://www.tivo.com/desktop/) OR javaHMO from sourceforge.net (http://javahmo.sourceforge.net/) to take full advantage of the Music and Photos options in HMO.

7. The joe editor does not install correctly with the ZIPPER.
You will need to execute these commands:

tar -zxvf /enhancements/joe.tgz -C /enhancements
cp /enhancements/.joerc /

joe will then be available.

8. crond was not starting on my boxes, even though it was in rc.sysinit.author, and I could start it manually. I had to change the "sleep 30" in the rc.sysinit.author file to "sleep 45". Crond now starts on reboot.

If I remember any other issues, I'll come back and edit.

Hopefully these will help some folks out.

Thanks a MILLION to the script creators.

Now, off to learn about mfs_ftp and other related goodies...


----------



## Rob00GT

Tivogre said:


> 6. You'll want to download the Tivo desktop software (from tivo.com) OR javaHMO from soundforge.net to take full advantage of the Music and Photos options in HMO.


Nice recap for a very long thread, but the link to JavaHMO is actually on  SourceForge.net I think you may have fat-fingered the name of the site.

As for me, I'm installing JavaHMO now and planning to play with it for a few days to get my mp3 collection available, and maybe some slide shows of the kids.


----------



## NETGUY

hey all,
i haven't been on avsforums in a loooong time so just catching up on the thread ..please excuse me if i missed this somehow

i removed the old drive from the dtivo , put in a new 400 gig , downloaded ( purchased) the correct cds from ptvupgrade and finished the upgrade

went through instructions and zippered ( successfully according to the script )

dtivo works fine , i have more hours .. ( had initial issues " hardware problem " according to the message, did a "clear and delete everything" and it fixed it )


issue .. network is still not up with linksys adaptor .. ( this adaptor , ver 1 of the 200m i think ) works fine in another SA Series 2 i have

what am i missing .. while typing this i realized can the "clear and delete " be responsible for this ?


thanks all


----------



## rpdre1

NETGUY said:


> hey all,
> ( had initial issues " hardware problem " according to the message, did a "clear and delete everything" and it fixed it )


you need to rezipper now....

the zipper instructions said NOT to do a clear and delete if you got that message; all you needed to do was run 51killer.tcl (in /busybox after the zipper) and that message would of gone away permanently.


----------



## rbautch

Normally C&D would screw up your IP settings in MFS, but the HR10-250 IP settings are handled with ifconfig in the author file. Did you have a connection before you did C&D? Do you have a link light? It's difficult to troubleshoot with a serial cable or pulling the drive. Your adapter should work fine. Easiest way be just be to rezipper, and this time don't do C&D.


----------



## NETGUY

Thanx guys .. superfast response .. ( i should have asked this 3 hours ago , but then i wouldnt have learnt a lot  )

i will give this a shot in the am and update here

thanx


----------



## Tivogre

Rob00GT said:


> Nice recap for a very long thread, but the link to JavaHMO is actually on  SourceForge.net I think you may have fat-fingered the name of the site.
> 
> As for me, I'm installing JavaHMO now and planning to play with it for a few days to get my mp3 collection available, and maybe some slide shows of the kids.


Thanks. It was late 

Edited my post above _and_ added links to JavaHMO and Tivo Desktop.


----------



## ebetzler

I have an HDVR2 with a 120GB drive (am probably going to add a 2nd 120)
The "Zipper" sounds great, and I would love to use it.
Can I install it on my existing drive without losing my recordings?


----------



## Hick

I am new to Tivo hacking and I recently followed the Weethet guide on one of my DVR80s. The hack worked great and I've enjoyed the experience. I found a link to this guide and now realize that I really want to tryout your hack on one of my others.

My question(s) are:

1. Since I purchased a 4.x image from PTV, does this mean I should purchase a 6.2 image to properly follow this new guide? All of my Tivo's are DirecTV DVR80 models and the Weet hack mentioned the 4.x TIVO (Non-DirecTV) image. I have no problems with shelling out another $20 if need be, but if the images are freely available on Edonkey, or by begging, I am not beneath either.

2. (Could I/Should I) upgrade to 6.2 using the 6.2 tivo slices method and then create a 6.2 image of my own? (Probably pretty messy for a n00b like myself)

3. Just run the enhancement script on top of the Weet hack. (This will break stuff, yes?)

4. I have plenty of drive space on my network and I am wondering if GHOST will make a usable RAW image of a TIVO'd drive as a backup? Even if the drive is 200 gigs, I have the space to back it up. I like GHOST because I can do a network backup (Boot to the network off a floppy for the backup) and I don't to backup drives onto another local drive.

Thanks for your time, this forum seems to be a bit warmer than DDB.
Hick

UPDATE: I tried copying the PTV image I originally purchased onto the Zipper Tools CD, everything appeared to work, Zipper gave me no errors. Once I put the drive back into the TIVO, after boot, it would just sit at the starting up screen and the hard drive would turn off every 30 seconds and reboot. I then thought that maybe changing the kernel version to the older 4.x versions would work, so I burned another tools CD with the 2.4.18 kernel, but same problem once I stuck it into the TIVO. Guess I need a 6.2 image


----------



## NETGUY

Guys,
tried the zipper one more time
no luck .. no link light on the usb adaptor
anything else i can try besides tring to get a console on serial ? 

thanx all


----------



## NETGUY

Guys,
tried the zipper one more time
no luck .. no link light on the usb adaptor
anything else i can try besides tyring to get a console on serial ? 

thanx all


----------



## rbautch

NETGUY said:


> Guys,
> tried the zipper one more time
> no luck .. no link light on the usb adaptor
> anything else i can try besides tyring to get a console on serial ?
> 
> thanx all


You can mount the drive in your pc and check the ifconfig and insmod statements in your author file. I expect they're fine since you ran the Zipper again. Another option could be to re-image. If you get your serial cable working, type ifconfig at bash and see what comes up.


----------



## pluto

Rbautch / Gunnyman / Tivogre

Nice recap by Tivogre today and many thanks to you for creating the unguide and script. 

I too have been working for several weeks to solve the issues with 2 704 units with a 160 gb & 300 gb using both the origional zipper & the enhancement script. I find it helpful to read the post by others & see the recap useful to clarify things that can go offtrack.

Could the origional guide be amended to clarify some of the issues with things like the loss of TWP & the DNS setup. Many of us are trying to learn the enough vi to set everthing up and enjoy all the extra features.

Thanks
Pluto


----------



## Gunnyman

the unguide is no longer being maintained.


----------



## pluto

Gunnyman

The tools.cd download link from Tivo Zipper hack script is not working. Is it available elsewhere? Should we be trying to use the 10-29-2005 tweak.sh file or another?
Thanks
Pluto


----------



## SteelersFan

ebetzler said:


> I have an HDVR2 with a 120GB drive (am probably going to add a 2nd 120)
> The "Zipper" sounds great, and I would love to use it.
> Can I install it on my existing drive without losing my recordings?


Yes you can. I installed The Zipper on 3 Original drives with no issues. However, I installed The Zipper on a new drive on my FR box first to make sure I could do it successfully. YMMV!


----------



## Gunnyman

pluto said:


> Gunnyman
> 
> The tools.cd download link from Tivo Zipper hack script is not working. Is it available elsewhere? Should we be trying to use the 10-29-2005 tweak.sh file or another?
> Thanks
> Pluto


Rbautch:
Paging Rbautch....


----------



## Conklin

pluto said:


> Gunnyman
> 
> The tools.cd download link from Tivo Zipper hack script is not working. Is it available elsewhere? Should we be trying to use the 10-29-2005 tweak.sh file or another?
> Thanks
> Pluto


Are you using Firefox? The link does not work for me in Firefox.

Try IE.


----------



## NETGUY

hey all ,
this is in reference to zipper on hd10-250 unit
with 400gb single drive

any trick in using the console ?
got securecrt set to 9600/8/N/1 and have the tivo serial cable 
on a win2k laptop ( serial port ) 

i have been reading posts and did i read correct that i have to press enter after a couple seconds of unit starting to boot ?
can anyone please point to some directions ?

thanx


----------



## NETGUY

hey all ,
just finished re-zippering the drive , new image again 
exact same issues
does anyone have time to help on aim ?

would like to get this wrapped up

thanx all


----------



## Tivogre

NETGUY said:


> hey all ,
> this is in reference to zipper on hd10-250 unit
> with 400gb single drive
> 
> any trick in using the console ?
> got securecrt set to 9600/8/N/1 and have the tivo serial cable
> on a win2k laptop ( serial port )
> 
> i have been reading posts and did i read correct that i have to press enter after a couple seconds of unit starting to boot ?
> can anyone please point to some directions ?
> 
> thanx


I think you want 115200/8/N/1 ; No flow control for terminal options...

Did you re-image the drive when you re-zippered?

Buy (or borrow) a Netgear FA120. I COULD NOT get the linksys adapter to work. FA120 was hassle free!


----------



## NETGUY

no luck 115200 speed
yes i did re-image
yeah ..i ended up buying a fa120 which is not here yet
hopefully in a day or two

thanx


----------



## rbautch

pluto said:


> Gunnyman
> 
> The tools.cd download link from Tivo Zipper hack script is not working. Is it available elsewhere? Should we be trying to use the 10-29-2005 tweak.sh file or another?
> Thanks
> Pluto


 For now, use the download link on the left side of the website in the green side bar.


----------



## boostin4hp

Hey i need some help, im trying to zipper my sddvr40 currently it has the stock drive that has sleeper on it. The sleeper has gotten messed up so im trying to zipper it. I got a 6.2 image from ptv along with the boot cd, im following the guide on mastersav but when zipper detects the image on the cd and sks to restore it i type y and it tries but says the disk is full. My question is how do i wipe out the drive so i can do this, i dont care about the records. Can i just delete the partition on it? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rob00GT

Both my units have been successfully Zippered. Sharing movies between them works great, everything's peachy for a couple of weeks. Now when I'm in the "Now Playing" list of my recorded shows if I delete a show by pressing the "delete" button on the remote (then confirm the delete) my list of shows disappears for about 30-45 seconds. The list then comes back and I can navigate normally as before.  

The RCA DVR40 is exibiting this behavior. The Hughes so far does not. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## rbautch

Hick said:


> I am new to Tivo hacking and I recently followed the Weethet guide on one of my DVR80s. The hack worked great and I've enjoyed the experience. I found a link to this guide and now realize that I really want to tryout your hack on one of my others.
> 
> My question(s) are:
> 
> 1. Since I purchased a 4.x image from PTV, does this mean I should purchase a 6.2 image to properly follow this new guide? All of my Tivo's are DirecTV DVR80 models and the Weet hack mentioned the 4.x TIVO (Non-DirecTV) image. I have no problems with shelling out another $20 if need be, but if the images are freely available on Edonkey, or by begging, I am not beneath either.
> 
> 2. (Could I/Should I) upgrade to 6.2 using the 6.2 tivo slices method and then create a 6.2 image of my own? (Probably pretty messy for a n00b like myself)
> 
> 3. Just run the enhancement script on top of the Weet hack. (This will break stuff, yes?)
> 
> 4. I have plenty of drive space on my network and I am wondering if GHOST will make a usable RAW image of a TIVO'd drive as a backup? Even if the drive is 200 gigs, I have the space to back it up. I like GHOST because I can do a network backup (Boot to the network off a floppy for the backup) and I don't to backup drives onto another local drive.
> 
> Thanks for your time, this forum seems to be a bit warmer than DDB.
> Hick
> 
> UPDATE: I tried copying the PTV image I originally purchased onto the Zipper Tools CD, everything appeared to work, Zipper gave me no errors. Once I put the drive back into the TIVO, after boot, it would just sit at the starting up screen and the hard drive would turn off every 30 seconds and reboot. I then thought that maybe changing the kernel version to the older 4.x versions would work, so I burned another tools CD with the 2.4.18 kernel, but same problem once I stuck it into the TIVO. Guess I need a 6.2 image


You should be able to get 4.01b to work with the proper kernel, but 6.2 is the best way to go.


----------



## rbautch

Rob00GT said:


> Both my units have been successfully Zippered. Sharing movies between them works great, everything's peachy for a couple of weeks. Now when I'm in the "Now Playing" list of my recorded shows if I delete a show by pressing the "delete" button on the remote (then confirm the delete) my list of shows disappears for about 30-45 seconds. The list then comes back and I can navigate normally as before.
> 
> The RCA DVR40 is exibiting this behavior. The Hughes so far does not.
> Any suggestions?


Search for a thread called empty looking NPL, and fix your DNS settings.


----------



## Rob00GT

rbautch said:


> Search for a thread called empty looking NPL, and fix your DNS settings.


Thanks for the info, for future reference the thread is here.  Of course after you pointed out I should search for "NPL" instead of "Now Playing List" I found lots of info on this problem. Never would have guessed it was a DNS issue....

Oh and for the blockhead reason this problem started? Wife unplugged network cable from the tivo.  I hadn't tried to look at the other tivo today so hadn't noticed it was not listed on the NPL.


----------



## Hick

rbautch said:


> You should be able to get 4.01b to work with the proper kernel, but 6.2 is the best way to go.


I noticed the PTV site has two seperate versions Instacake 6.2.

Do I want the:

InstantCake for Series2 DirecTiVo Units (6.2) ICAKE-S2DT-62

or

PTVnet Utility CD for select Series2 DirecTV DVR Systems (6.2) PTVnet-S2DT-62

The latter has all sorts of various utilities pre-installed, so I am assuming I want the plain vanilla one listed first.


----------



## rbautch

Hick said:


> I noticed the PTV site has two seperate versions Instacake 6.2.
> 
> Do I want the:
> 
> InstantCake for Series2 DirecTiVo Units (6.2) ICAKE-S2DT-62
> 
> or
> 
> PTVnet Utility CD for select Series2 DirecTV DVR Systems (6.2) PTVnet-S2DT-62
> 
> The latter has all sorts of various utilities pre-installed, so I am assuming I want the plain vanilla one listed first.


Correct. The instructions link directly to the product.


----------



## Hick

rbautch,

Thanks for the clarification. I haven't had this much fun since I built my first I-Opener!


----------



## lee espinoza

ok I have a tivo that was pre hacked but the person did not put in the USB drivers right(so the usb ports on the tivo do not work) so is there any way to format the hacks and put the zipper on it?

or do I have to?


----------



## Gunnyman

lee
you can use zipper dpeneding on how your system is set up.
was it sleeper? is it running 4.xx?


----------



## lee espinoza

Gunnyman said:


> lee
> you can use zipper dpeneding on how your system is set up.
> was it sleeper? is it running 4.xx?


6.2


----------



## Gunnyman

then you can run the zipper just skip the drive imaging part.


----------



## captainjrl

What is the largest drive that can be used with this tool?


----------



## Gunnyman

250 gig without having to manually increase the swap file size.


----------



## lee espinoza

when I go to http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html: number 4 it says to cilck here to download "tools cd: but I can't click on it what is going on?


----------



## SteelersFan

lee espinoza said:


> when I go to http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html: number 4 it says to cilck here to download "tools cd: but I can't click on it what is going on?


See post #2540.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> 250 gig without having to manually increase the swap file size.


 It's debateable whether a larger swap file makes any difference on very large drives. The issue that previously caused drives larger than 250GB not to boot has been fixed in the Zipper. I have successfully used it with 300GB drives.


----------



## Gunnyman

see russ you and me just don't talk anymore


----------



## lee espinoza

in the Your CD directory structure should look like this:
I see a VMLinux.gz were do I get that?

I do not need 000001 right?


----------



## Tivogre

lee espinoza said:


> in the Your CD directory structure should look like this:
> I see a VMLinux.gz were do I get that?
> 
> I do not need 000001 right?


From the Zipper instructions:

* Step 4*

...

*Copy the hacked kernel from the PTV Boot CD. It is located in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ*.

...

You will not need the image file 000001 if you already have 6.2 successfully running on the drive.


----------



## webbuzz

Hi everyone

I have attempted the zipper on a new WD HDD. But, the following error keeps popping up when trying to load the instacake image from the tools CD

0x00-1: syntax error in expression (error token is "0x00-1")


My CD contents match what gunny shows on his page

Any ideas? I have searched everywhere for the solution. Is it possible that my image is corrupt?

Thanks in advance

Bill


----------



## lee espinoza

the Zipper instructions say to Burn the tools disk in "Joliet mode", not ISO9660 mode.

does anyone know a free download item that will do that?


----------



## Gunnyman

lee, nero can do it just fine.


----------



## bka2007

First of all, Congrats to Gunnyman & rbautch, for such a well engineered script. Great Job! :up: I ran the script last night on a SIR S4080R, after having rewired our home network. 2 routers, 5 computers and now DTivo. The first time I ran the Zipper, I got read errors all the way thru, but script said "success". I remounted in Dtivo and it booted and ran. no errors, but no networking. Router assigned it a ip though. Removed and tried running in an updated computer that has all known good hardware. Still read errors. At this Point I came back to the boards and searched for burning problems with Nero. Saw a few threads indicating there may be a problem in the way Nero was burning the tools disk, so I downloaded a free Burner Program called CDBurner XP Pro 3. I toasted and retryed back on original computer. Worked like a charm. Reinstalled in tivo and booted, rebooted, to lock in the IP I had set, Then telneted in on the first try. Ran the enhancement script and viola, I've got a hacked DTivo. Other than the usual trial and error with the burning of the tools disk this was a breeze. Easier than doing a stage 1 Gentoo install by far. Again kudos to you guys and Keep on Keepin' on. :up: BKA


----------



## webbuzz

I decided to apply the Instacake Image to my HDD first, then I ran the zipper. 


Success!

Thank you Gunnyman and Rbautch. If you are ever in Atlanta I will buy you dinner.

Bill


----------



## Tivogre

I just realized that cron is not set up correctly on my boxes.

Crond is not running; cronlogs are empty.

If ffind cron, i get:

/var/spool/cron
/enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron

If I ffind crond i get:

/busybox/crond

the rc.sysinit.author DOES show:

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond


What is the easiest way to set up cron without "undoing" other hacks on the box?


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> I just realized that cron is not set up correctly on my boxes.
> 
> Crond is not running; cronlogs are empty.
> 
> If ffind cron, i get:
> 
> /var/spool/cron
> /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron
> 
> If I ffind crond i get:
> 
> /busybox/crond
> 
> the rc.sysinit.author DOES show:
> 
> #############################################
> # start crond after waiting 30 seconds
> sleep 30
> /busybox/crond
> 
> What is the easiest way to set up cron without "undoing" other hacks on the box?


Cron is set up just the way I intended. Crond is the actual application binary, stored in busybox. Cron is the directory that holds you crontab and logs, and is stored in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron. What you see as /var/spool/cron is a symlink to /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron, done this way to keep the actual files out of /var. Navigate to /var/spool/cron, and enter ls -l, and you'll se what I mean. Also not the different color of the symlink versus the actual directory. If you're having problems, start by entering ps at bash to see if crond is running. If so, check out the troubleshooting posts in the enhancement thread.


----------



## stingerxxx

I've been watching and reading the threads here. My question is, is the PTVnet, or instantcake cd a complete diferent option to Zipper. or do I need to use both., I have'nt been able to locate the answer.


----------



## rbautch

Instantcake is a product for upgrading your tivo to a larger hard drive(s), and contains a software image. PTVnet is a tool that hacks your drive, and can be used instead of the Zipper. You can use instantcake to apply an image to your drive, and then use the Zipper, or you can extract the image from the instantcake CD, put it on your tools disk, and let the Zipper install it for you.


----------



## webbuzz

How long will it take for my local channels to appear? I only have access to the premium, ppv and XM channels.

Will I need to call DirecTV


----------



## lee espinoza

bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks/
Skipping new script download...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: inflate error 2
tar: Unable to read all data
tar: Unable to read all data
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...

bash-2.02# y
bash: y: command not found
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

were can I find the Additional
Directions for Windows XP users? I look at http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak.html and I did not see any


----------



## lee espinoza

Nevermind I used PuTTY and it start to work


----------



## jp999

Great script and tools. Thank you.

sh tweak.sh
When the script got to 
"Adding the alias "speed" to your profile to run netperf..."
/enhancements/start/sh: /.profile: Read-only file system

And then from then on, it said "Read-only file system after a lot of commands it was trying to do.

I then canceled (ctrl-C), did the uninstall, then

mount -o remount,rw /
re-ran the script, and now it does not have the errors.
At the end for saftey, I did:
mount -o remount,ro /

Does that sound like things are ok?


Note: I did not run the main script because I already had the killhdinitrd's kernel installed and had a bash prompt on telnet.
I have:
DTivo Samsung DIR 4040 Series 2, 6.2 downloaded from DirecTV some months ago,


----------



## lee espinoza

webbuzz said:


> How long will it take for my local channels to appear? I only have access to the premium, ppv and XM channels.
> 
> Will I need to call DirecTV


call 1800-531-5000 and when it ask is there a number on your tv put in 722


----------



## gnut

And another success story! Been reading the thread for sometime just didn't have the nads to piss my wife off! So decided the heck with it. Got everything working the first 2nd time, Screwed up the first and searched and found how to fix it. Isn't 2nd time the charm anyway  Guys, I don't know how much I need to thank you, my second dvr should be here anyday, and I cant wait. Gunny, Rbautch, If you are ever in Raleigh, drinks and dinner are on me! 

Thanks, 
Randy


----------



## lee espinoza

Installation Complete!! and every is fine on my end


thanks Gunny, Rbautch


----------



## webbuzz

Lee - Thanks for the help! I knew I saw that somewhere I just couldn't find it.


----------



## rbautch

lee espinoza said:


> bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks/
> Skipping new script download...
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: inflate error 2
> tar: Unable to read all data
> tar: Unable to read all data
> mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
> No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
> Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
> the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...
> 
> bash-2.02# y
> bash: y: command not found
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> 
> were can I find the Additional
> Directions for Windows XP users? I look at http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak.html and I did not see any


There's new instructions in town. The difference is that if you use:
telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress
from a windows command prompt, it will not add line feeds. Terraterm works right out of the box. I could never find the setting to get PuttyTel to stop adding line feeds. Anybody know?


----------



## Tivogre

lee espinoza said:


> call 1800-531-5000 and when it ask is there a number on your tv put in 722


No. It's 711.


----------



## lee espinoza

Tivogre said:


> No. It's 711.


722 works too.


----------



## Tivogre

rbautch said:


> Cron is set up just the way I intended. Crond is the actual application binary, stored in busybox. Cron is the directory that holds you crontab and logs, and is stored in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron. What you see as /var/spool/cron is a symlink to /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron, done this way to keep the actual files out of /var. Navigate to /var/spool/cron, and enter ls -l, and you'll se what I mean. Also not the different color of the symlink versus the actual directory. If you're having problems, start by entering ps at bash to see if crond is running. If so, check out the troubleshooting posts in the enhancement thread.


/busybox/crond is NOT running on the boxes.

I did a re-boot; this looks like (to me) a suspect chunk from the kernel log file:

Jan 12 04:56:47 (none) kernel: starting rc.sysinit.author 
Jan 12 04:56:47 (none) kernel: set environmental variables 
Jan 12 04:56:47 (none) kernel: starting telnet and ftp 
Jan 12 04:56:48 (none) kernel: starting serial bash 
Jan 12 04:56:48 (none) kernel: running fakecall 
Jan 12 04:56:50 (none) kernel: Running fakecall version 6 
Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully! 
*Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": read-only file system 
Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: while executing 
Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: "open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a" 
Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: (file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87) *
Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Jan 12 04:56:52 (none) kernel: Starting netserver at port 12865 
Jan 12 04:56:53 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Jan 12 04:57:04 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jan 12 04:57:10 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD

I haven't changed ANY permissions.


----------



## lee espinoza

am getting this when I try to upload a backup setting.htm from my old tivo

I get The connection was reset


The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.








* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


from Firefoxs


what should I do?
SD-DVR40 running OS 6.2.01.2.351 with TiVoWebPLus 1.2.1 and backup.itcl 1.00.0017


----------



## lee espinoza

how do I uninstall Enhance Your Hacked Tivo With This Script without the sh tweak-uninstall.sh?

My sister has Enhance Your Hacked Tivo With This Script but hers does not have tweak-uninstall.sh


or if I am not looking in the right place were does Enhance Your Hacked Tivo With This Script place it?


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> /busybox/crond is NOT running on the boxes.
> 
> I did a re-boot; this looks like (to me) a suspect chunk from the kernel log file:
> 
> Jan 12 04:56:47 (none) kernel: starting rc.sysinit.author
> Jan 12 04:56:47 (none) kernel: set environmental variables
> Jan 12 04:56:47 (none) kernel: starting telnet and ftp
> Jan 12 04:56:48 (none) kernel: starting serial bash
> Jan 12 04:56:48 (none) kernel: running fakecall
> Jan 12 04:56:50 (none) kernel: Running fakecall version 6
> Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully!
> *Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": read-only file system
> Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: while executing
> Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: "open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a"
> Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: (file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87) *
> Jan 12 04:56:51 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
> Jan 12 04:56:52 (none) kernel: Starting netserver at port 12865
> Jan 12 04:56:53 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
> Jan 12 04:57:04 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> Jan 12 04:57:10 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> 
> I haven't changed ANY permissions.


When the author file runs fakecall, it's not getting logged in CRONLOG-MAIN because your tivo gets mounted ro when it first boots. That's fine. That's the priced to pay for keeping hack in the root partition rather than var, which is always mounted rw. If it's not running type /busybox/crond at bash to see if it starts.


----------



## rpdre1

lee espinoza said:


> how do I uninstall Enhance Your Hacked Tivo With This Script without the sh tweak-uninstall.sh?
> 
> My sister has Enhance Your Hacked Tivo With This Script but hers does not have tweak-uninstall.sh
> 
> or if I am not looking in the right place were does Enhance Your Hacked Tivo With This Script place it?


check if the file is called tweak_uninstall.sh instead of tweak-uninstall.sh


----------



## Tivogre

rbautch said:


> When the author file runs fakecall, it's not getting logged in CRONLOG-MAIN because your tivo gets mounted ro when it first boots. That's fine. That's the priced to pay for keeping hack in the root partition rather than var, which is always mounted rw. If it's not running type /busybox/crond at bash to see if it starts.


OK. That explains the log.

/busybox/crond

/ps | grep crond

I now get:

7629 root 752 S /busybox/crond
7631 root 536 S grep crond

BUT.... that process is NOT there by itself after a reboot.

Also, after I ran it, I waited until the next 5 minute mark; at that point I got a new entry in the cron.test.out file


----------



## lee espinoza

rpdre1 said:


> check if the file is called tweak_uninstall.sh instead of tweak-uninstall.sh


well I know I don't know were tweak put's tweak_uninstall.sh i looked in the /enhancements/ and the /var/hack/ so can someone help me look for it?


----------



## captainjrl

rbautch said:


> It's debateable whether a larger swap file makes any difference on very large drives. The issue that previously caused drives larger than 250GB not to boot has been fixed in the Zipper. I have successfully used it with 300GB drives.


Theoretically what is the largest drive that could be used?


----------



## esaydam

I've done the zipper upgrade successfully and have my Directivo s2 running 6.2 networked properly w/bash active and tivowebplus running. Here's my problem:

Every now and then, Now Showing on the tivo (I mean ON the tivo, not through tivowebplus as I haven't used Tivowebplus extensively yet), freezes up. It will display the cursor/arrow and you can even more it up and down through the screen but the screen doesn't list any of my recorded shows. You have to wait ~30 seconds before the screen populates again with all my shows. I can usually duplicate this problem by going into a folder (grouping is turned on) to view the episodes of a specific show and then hit the left arrow to back out and return to the main Now Showing screen. I guess it's just a lag but it's a nuisance and this wasn't happening before I did the zipper upgrade.

FYI, this tivo was initially hacked and a second drive was added 9 months before the zipper upgrade was done and this lag issue was never there before the zipper upgrade. The 6.2 upgrade was installed by Directv over the phone line months before I ran zipper. The hacks I selected during the enhancement script (tweak.sh) were profile with aliases, tivowebplus, cron setup, remove MRV/HMO certs, update fakecall w/version that works w/6.2, remove showcases, update profile for easy crontab edits, USB 2.0 drivers, customize bash prompt, and keep hacks out of /var.

Any thoughts on what's going on or what's slowing the tivo down?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Gunnyman

yup search this forum for empty NPL for the fix. 
It's been pointed to a few times in this thread too.


----------



## qwertypo

esaydam said:


> Every now and then, Now Showing on the tivo (I mean ON the tivo, not through tivowebplus as I haven't used Tivowebplus extensively yet), freezes up. It will display the cursor/arrow and you can even more it up and down through the screen but the screen doesn't list any of my recorded shows. You have to wait ~30 seconds before the screen populates again with all my shows. I can usually duplicate this problem by going into a folder (grouping is turned on) to view the episodes of a specific show and then hit the left arrow to back out and return to the main Now Showing screen. I guess it's just a lag but it's a nuisance and


It is a DNS issue. I have this problem if I am not properly connected to the LAN network. For me, it was a cable issue, for others, it has been IP Settings and DHCP problems. Do a search you should yeild a few posts discussing the problem, and the fixes.


----------



## sandpj

rbautch said:


> There's new instructions in town. The difference is that if you use:
> telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress
> from a windows command prompt, it will not add line feeds. Terraterm works right out of the box. I could never find the setting to get PuttyTel to stop adding line feeds. Anybody know?


Putty has worked fine for me. I'm not sure I changed any of the default settings, but the Terminal option "Implicit CR on every LF" is not checked.

Paul


----------



## tbaeten

Hi guys,

I've done some searching and not found a similar problem. Zipper (1.3.4) thinks that my Hughes SD-DVR40 is a HR10-250 (if it only was). Unfortunately, its not but zipper applies the hacks incorrectly because of it.

What am I doing wrong? 

Thanks. Tim


----------



## Gunnyman

that's odd
haven't ever seen that before.


----------



## lee espinoza

lee espinoza said:


> I am getting this when I try to upload a backup setting.htm from my old tivo
> 
> I get The connection was reset
> 
> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
> 
> * The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
> moments.
> 
> * If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
> connection.
> 
> * If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
> that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
> 
> from Firefoxs
> 
> SD-DVR40 running OS 6.2.01.2.351 with TiVoWebPLus 1.2.1 and backup.itcl 1.00.0017
> 
> what should I do?


anyone?


----------



## esaydam

Thanks Gunnyman and Qwertypo. I tried looking for Now playing slow/lag etc. but not npl. I'll try it tonight!


----------



## webbuzz

webbuzz said:


> I decided to apply the Instacake Image to my HDD first, then I ran the zipper.
> 
> Success!
> 
> Thank you Gunnyman and Rbautch. If you are ever in Atlanta I will buy you dinner.
> 
> Bill


I didn't extract the image from the Instacake CD properly the first time. So, I re-imaged/zippered the HDD and I can telnet without any problems.

My question is regarding Tivoweb. It does not appear to be working. I restarted it using twprs. Still nothing.


----------



## SteelersFan

webbuzz said:


> ...My question is regarding Tivoweb. It does not appear to be working. I restarted it using twprs. Still nothing.


See post #2102.


----------



## webbuzz

SteelersFan said:


> See post #2102.


The link in that post is not valid. So, I assume that a file(s) need to be ftp'd?


----------



## rpdre1

webbuzz said:


> The link in that post is not valid. So, I assume that a file(s) need to be ftp'd?


i fixed the link in that post,

here it is if you dont want to look for my post again:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3075079&&#post3075079


----------



## rbautch

tbaeten said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've done some searching and not found a similar problem. Zipper (1.3.4) thinks that my Hughes SD-DVR40 is a HR10-250 (if it only was). Unfortunately, its not but zipper applies the hacks incorrectly because of it.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks. Tim


Line 116 of the zipper.sh script does a check for a few files that I thought were particular only to the HR10-250. Obviously not. If you delete lines 116 through 119, it should work fine. If you're interested in helping me fix this permanently, please PM me.


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> OK. That explains the log.
> 
> /busybox/crond
> 
> /ps | grep crond
> 
> I now get:
> 
> 7629 root 752 S /busybox/crond
> 7631 root 536 S grep crond
> 
> BUT.... that process is NOT there by itself after a reboot.
> 
> Also, after I ran it, I waited until the next 5 minute mark; at that point I got a new entry in the cron.test.out file


At least you know its working now. Since /busybox/crond is in your author file, I'm puzzled why it wouldnt start after a reboot. You might try running your author file from bash to see if you can see a problem when it hits the crond line.


----------



## webbuzz

rpdre1 and steelersfan - Thanks for the help it is very appreciated. Especially since I am starting to get frustrated with my lack of linux knowledge.

I uninstalled the tweak.sh and reinstalled it. But, I am back to where I began. 

ugh...AlphaWolf's script asked to type tes or no. Not y or n


----------



## tbaeten

rbautch said:


> Line 116 of the zipper.sh script does a check for a few files that I thought were particular only to the HR10-250. Obviously not. If you delete lines 116 through 119, it should work fine. If you're interested in helping me fix this permanently, please PM me.


Yeah, I noticed that. I did have one file in /tivo/prom, TiVoProm.bin (or something close). I moved it away temporarily and the script still thought it was a HR10.

I'll be happy to help debug it further, PM sent.

Tim


----------



## rbautch

If you delete this file it will work:

/tivo/opt/tivo/musicphoto.prg.config


----------



## stingerxxx

I know I probably should look some where else harder, But was wondering, Does the Zipper work over an original drive keeping already recorded shows, Or does it lose all video after running Zipper. I have several shows saved on my series 2 that i would like to save. Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this question. I just figured since it was about Zipper this would be it.


----------



## SteelersFan

webbuzz said:


> rpdre1 and steelersfan - Thanks for the help it is very appreciated. Especially since I am starting to get frustrated with my lack of linux knowledge.
> 
> I uninstalled the tweak.sh and reinstalled it. But, I am back to where I began.
> 
> ugh...AlphaWolf's script asked to type tes or no. Not y or n


Did you FTP a fresh copy of tweak.sh to your box? Did you use binary? I use SmartFTP, it worked great. Did you run the uninstall_tweak.sh then run tweak.sh? Let us know exactly what you tried and what error messages you got.


----------



## SteelersFan

stingerxxx said:


> I know I probably should look some where else harder, But was wondering, Does the Zipper work over an original drive keeping already recorded shows, Or does it lose all video after running Zipper. I have several shows saved on my series 2 that i would like to save. Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this question. I just figured since it was about Zipper this would be it.


You can use it on your original drive without losing recordings, but be careful. You could get stuck and be in a real mess.


----------



## Tivogre

rbautch said:


> At least you know its working now. Since /busybox/crond is in your author file, I'm puzzled why it wouldnt start after a reboot. You might try running your author file from bash to see if you can see a problem when it hits the crond line.


hmmmm.... I ran it from the bash; it DID start another instance.

What is the purpose of the sleep 30?

Is 30 maybe not quite long enough on this box?


----------



## llowrey

I tried running the Zipper on my R10 w/o success. I used a hacked prom that I got off of the *other* forum. I was able to boot my pre-zippered drive just fine with the hacked prom. 

After the running the Zipper, I get a blank white screen after the "Powering up" screen.

My first attempt was on my 300GB drive using \S2_KERNE\3_1.5\VMLINUX_.GZ from the PTVupgrade Universal Boot CD. I did not have the Zipper restore an image.

I tried again with the \S2_KERNE\4_0.1A\VMLINUX_.GZ kernel. Same thing, white screen.

I then ran the zipper and had it restore the R10 version of InstantCake on a spare 120GB drive. White screen.

Finally, I just let InstantCake restore it's image on the 120GB drive w/o hacks. That worked fine.

So, should I conclude from this that the prom I got is not hacked for the R10? Or, are there different zipper steps for the R10? Other ideas? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Gunnyman

zipper doesn't work on R10
You need a CUSTOM Kernel to use hacks even with the odded PROM.


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> hmmmm.... I ran it from the bash; it DID start another instance.
> 
> What is the purpose of the sleep 30?
> 
> Is 30 maybe not quite long enough on this box?


 Not sure about that. Sleep 30 just gives other processes a chance to start. Try 90 and see what happens.


----------



## rbautch

llowrey said:


> I tried running the Zipper on my R10 w/o success. I used a hacked prom that I got off of the *other* forum. I was able to boot my pre-zippered drive just fine with the hacked prom.
> 
> After the running the Zipper, I get a blank white screen after the "Powering up" screen.
> 
> My first attempt was on my 300GB drive using \S2_KERNE\3_1.5\VMLINUX_.GZ from the PTVupgrade Universal Boot CD. I did not have the Zipper restore an image.
> 
> I tried again with the \S2_KERNE\4_0.1A\VMLINUX_.GZ kernel. Same thing, white screen.
> 
> I then ran the zipper and had it restore the R10 version of InstantCake on a spare 120GB drive. White screen.
> 
> Finally, I just let InstantCake restore it's image on the 120GB drive w/o hacks. That worked fine.
> 
> So, should I conclude from this that the prom I got is not hacked for the R10? Or, are there different zipper steps for the R10? Other ideas? Anyone? Anyone?


You need a kernel with the initrd neutered and it will work fine. If you PM TCF user jasch, he might send one to you.


----------



## llowrey

Gunnyman said:


> zipper doesn't work on R10
> You need a CUSTOM Kernel to use hacks even with the odded PROM.


I'm pretty sure I don't understand this. Are you saying that I need a kernel that has been modded specifically for the R10? I did follow the Zipper instructions and loaded up the, supposedly modded, kernels from the PTV universal boot CD. Is that not sufficient?

If I need a special R10 kernel, is it something that I can get from somewhere, like the *other* forum?


----------



## SteelersFan

Anyone seen this? Will the TyTools stuff work post Zipper? I'm not that familiar with this so any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## slydog75

Sorry can't talk about TyTools or similar tools on this site.


----------



## SteelersFan

slydog75 said:


> Sorry can't talk about TyTools or similar tools on this site.


I do understand what you're saying. I wasn't asking what is does or how to do it. I was just wondering if any of you gurus thought these instructions looked legit and/or if I would mess up my boxes if I installed the tools.


----------



## Tivogre

rbautch said:


> Not sure about that. Sleep 30 just gives other processes a chance to start. Try 90 and see what happens.


Well, whatever the reason, changing "sleep 30" to "sleep 45" on my boxes allows crond to start successfully on reboot.

I also had to copy the root file from one of my boxes to the other 4. For some reason on 3 of the boxes, the root file only had 1 line for fakecall.


----------



## NETGUY

for the FA120 to get here 

plugged it in ( rebooted the unit just to make sure ) and voila !! 
telnettted in .. finished script and am logged in via web 

waay cool folks 

thanx to all for the hard work ..excellent job

..my "screen" link is not working everything else is fine ( even vserver ) works cool

thanx all


----------



## Gunnyman

tytools (whatever is is ) works fine 
(so I hear)


----------



## boostin4hp

Hey guys need a little help, i followed mastersav directions for zipper to the T but im hanging on the powering up screen. Everything installs fine image and tools part. I have tried burning new cds I use nero 7 ultra edition i even tried burning in different formats. My ptv image is the one for the sd-dvr40. I even tried booting the tivo without linksys 200m in. I even tried loading the image to the drive with multiple computers. Tivo just sits at powering up for days. Hard Drive in tivo occasionly starts cranking then sits for a little then starts cranking again.

Tivo: hughes sd-dvr40
Hard Drive: New Seagate 200gb formated with seagate software w/ fat32 partition


----------



## boostin4hp

Also i forgot to add that the tivo was sleepered before on the original 40gb drive but that shouldn't matter right? Because i dont even have that drive in it anymore.


----------



## DarthLister

OK. With DTV's recently annouced move to lease only, I figured It's be time to either grab one more receiver (only one now) and a new Sa Tivo or a DTivo. I won't do without MVA (don't really care about TTG--nice, though). Question is: which DTVos are hackable to enable HMO and which aren't?

Apologies if this is covered elsewhere.. Haven't been on in a while.

Thanks,

RIch


----------



## rpdre1

SteelersFan said:


> Anyone seen this? Will the TyTools stuff work post Zipper? I'm not that familiar with this so any comments would be appreciated.


I use TyTools everyday on my Zipper'd Dtivo. The only catch is TyTools won't extract encrypted recordings (recordings you have before you ran the Zipper).


----------



## llowrey

rbautch said:


> You need a kernel with the initrd neutered and it will work fine. If you PM TCF user jasch, he might send one to you.


I got a kernel from jasch, gzipped it, and loaded it on my zipper CD as vmlinux.px.gz. I ran the zipper on a fresh PTV InstantCake image and still got the blank white screen. This time I noted the following on the serial console.



Code:


Boot failed reason=65
Service number is 521000190CBXXXX.
What is password?

I then tried restoring the InstantCake image and then manually doing...

dd if=vmlinux.kx-3.1.5.hacked of=/dev/hdc7

Still got the white screen and the same message on the console.

Should I conclude that my "hacked" prom isn't hacked?


----------



## rpdre1

hmmm is 6.1 on that instantcake cd? do they sell instantcake for 6.1?

you have to make sure you are restoring a 6.1 not 6.2 image.


----------



## llowrey

rpdre1 said:


> hmmm is 6.1 on that instantcake cd? do they sell instantcake for 6.1?
> 
> you have to make sure you are restoring a 6.1 not 6.2 image.


Yeah, it's an R10 specific version of InstantCake. When restoring the image it listed the full 6.1 version number. The image works perfect if I leave it alone.


----------



## rbautch

llowrey said:


> I got a kernel from jasch, gzipped it, and loaded it on my zipper CD as vmlinux.px.gz. I ran the zipper on a fresh PTV InstantCake image and still got the blank white screen. This time I noted the following on the serial console.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Boot failed reason=65
> Service number is 521000190CBXXXX.
> What is password?
> 
> I then tried restoring the InstantCake image and then manually doing...
> 
> dd if=vmlinux.kx-3.1.5.hacked of=/dev/hdc7
> 
> Still got the white screen and the same message on the console.
> 
> Should I conclude that my "hacked" prom isn't hacked?


You dd'd it to the wrong location. Your kernel partition is hdc6 (assuming you correctly identified your root partition is hdc7).


----------



## webbuzz

SteelersFan said:


> Did you FTP a fresh copy of tweak.sh to your box? Did you use binary? I use SmartFTP, it worked great. Did you run the uninstall_tweak.sh then run tweak.sh? Let us know exactly what you tried and what error messages you got.


I did the following

uninstalled tweak.sh

used smartFTP to transfer tweak.sh from Rbautch's file

ran tweak.sh

Everything said it was installed, like the first time. It asked if I wanted tivowebPlus installed. I answered yes. It said it was installed

I will try it again in the morning.

Thanks again for your help and patience.


----------



## stingerxxx

Hey I was wondering, Can zipper still work without networking, i havent got a usb to eternet adapter yet.


----------



## boostin4hp

boostin4hp said:


> Hey guys need a little help, i followed mastersav directions for zipper to the T but im hanging on the powering up screen. Everything installs fine image and tools part. I have tried burning new cds I use nero 7 ultra edition i even tried burning in different formats. My ptv image is the one for the sd-dvr40. I even tried booting the tivo without linksys 200m in. I even tried loading the image to the drive with multiple computers. Tivo just sits at powering up for days. Hard Drive in tivo occasionly starts cranking then sits for a little then starts cranking again.
> 
> Tivo: hughes sd-dvr40
> Hard Drive: New Seagate 200gb formated with seagate software w/ fat32 partition


Ok guys turned I was formating/partition the drive wrong, I used the seagate software that came with the drive, I was choosing to format for use with xp when i did the 8th time i choose windows me and worked perfectly! I was playing around with it for a few hours setting up season passes and for it to stream to my xbox which works damn well! The only problem is like after a hour I was just watching seinfield and the dam think reset and got stuck on powering up screen so i unplugged it for 30 seconds and plugged it back in. Now it just sits at the unleashed/almost there screen. I reset the tivo many of times after installing hacks so i dont think that anything changed. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## boostin4hp

boostin4hp said:


> Ok guys turned I was formating/partition the drive wrong, I used the seagate software that came with the drive, I was choosing to format for use with xp when i did the 8th time i choose windows me and worked perfectly! I was playing around with it for a few hours setting up season passes and for it to stream to my xbox which works damn well! The only problem is like after a hour I was just watching seinfield and the dam think reset and got stuck on powering up screen so i unplugged it for 30 seconds and plugged it back in. Now it just sits at the unleashed/almost there screen. I reset the tivo many of times after installing hacks so i dont think that anything changed. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Ok this is so weird i just let it sit for fives min. with the power and ethernet unplugged, plugged them back in and its working fine again. Weird but Cool!!!


----------



## rbautch

stingerxxx said:


> Hey I was wondering, Can zipper still work without networking, i havent got a usb to eternet adapter yet.


No.


----------



## boostin4hp

boostin4hp said:


> Ok this is so weird i just let it sit for fives min. with the power and ethernet unplugged, plugged them back in and its working fine again. Weird but Cool!!!


Alright I can't figure this out why does my sd-dvr40 keep restaring then hanging in the middle of watching tv please read my past posts, there only like 5 above this. Ill be watching tv then it will ramdomly restart in the middle of the program and hang on powering up. . . If pull the power cord and leave it unplugged for a couple minutes it will boot up fine and then do the same thing all over again. Anyone who has had this problem please help, tell me whats wrong! Whats weird is that everything works completly fine telnet, ftp, tivoweb, and then all of a sudden it will reboot randomly. Any Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## boostin4hp

oh bye the whey the r15 sucks. . . Directv gave me one to replace my Hughes sd-dvr40 because the sleeper hack would randomly come up with the serious error green sceen. At first I was excited because its got a big hard drive but after using it for a month and bringing my broke ass sd-dvr40 out of the closet and doing the zipper hack to it I am again in love with tivo!!!


----------



## boostin4hp

Hey keep this on the dl but why does my once broke ass tivo get tv when im not paying a extra $5 for it?


----------



## boostin4hp

Alright somebody please help I was just watching tv and the tivo reset in the middle of a show, booted up and for the first time went to a green screen "you know a serious error has occured" it sat the for about 5 min. the reset again and now is stuck at powering up screen.


----------



## boostin4hp

Update. . . I unpluged the power cord once again and plugged it back in after a couple minutes and every thing is fine but I'm sure it will do the same thing again in a little bit, everything is functional that I can see telnet, ftp, tivoweb, etc. What is going on here?


----------



## hpfanatic

I have a HR10-250 that I just zippered twice. I am trying to use a Linksys USB200M adapter, but none of it's lights come on. I have rebooted the Tivo with it in, rebooted with it out then put it in, etc.. and nothing. I tried plugging in an old MS wireless one that works with my other regular SD DTivos, and the light comes on for a second, then goes out. Will neither one of them work with the HR10-250? I don't have a FA120. Is there a compatability list for adapters and this Tivo somewhere?


----------



## SteelersFan

boostin4hp said:


> What is going on here?


It probably has to do with a dieing HD not The Zipper. Look in the Upgrade Forum for further help.


----------



## rbautch

hpfanatic said:


> I have a HR10-250 that I just zippered twice. I am trying to use a Linksys USB200M adapter, but none of it's lights come on. I have rebooted the Tivo with it in, rebooted with it out then put it in, etc.. and nothing. I tried plugging in an old MS wireless one that works with my other regular SD DTivos, and the light comes on for a second, then goes out. Will neither one of them work with the HR10-250? I don't have a FA120. Is there a compatability list for adapters and this Tivo somewhere?


 Is your USB200M a version 1 or 2?


----------



## Jefferson

rbautch said:


> If you delete this file it will work:
> 
> /tivo/opt/tivo/musicphoto.prg.config


I started with a blank drive and an instantcake image, but zipper detects my tivo as hr10-250, when i have a sd-dvr40. Could I have gotten the wrong image or is this the same problem that rabeten was having?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

this IS most likely the result of the wrong instant cake image.


----------



## stingerxxx

Hey guys, great job on zipper, From what I've read and seen looks like a top notch script. Now I just want to be able to access my DTVtivo using the USB port from my laptop and maybe pulla show or 2 off. WIll zipper do this or do I need something else. I have a drive with zipper inatalled but I haven't tried it out in my Box because I dont have adapter to connect to my network. For now I just want to By-pass the network side. So was wondering if not zipper what will allow me to use my laptop and usb to access it? Sorry if this is in wrong thread.


----------



## hpfanatic

I got mine figured out. I do have a USB200M version 1 after all, it was the network cable I was using that was bad. I now have it on my network and finishing the install.


----------



## Jefferson

Gunnyman said:


> this IS most likely the result of the wrong instant cake image.


looks like my image was old (3.1.1 i think) so i bought a new 6.2 image, but now i keep getting incomplete image restoration. It stoppes at 98.% and says "restoration failed: premature end of backup data."

i even wiped the drive with zeros and tried again. Same result. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gunnyman

how large a drive?


----------



## lord-dogbert

boostin4hp said:


> Alright I can't figure this out why does my sd-dvr40 keep restaring then hanging in the middle of watching tv please read my past posts, there only like 5 above this. Ill be watching tv then it will ramdomly restart in the middle of the program and hang on powering up. . . If pull the power cord and leave it unplugged for a couple minutes it will boot up fine and then do the same thing all over again. Anyone who has had this problem please help, tell me whats wrong! Whats weird is that everything works completly fine telnet, ftp, tivoweb, and then all of a sudden it will reboot randomly. Any Help would be greatly appreciated!


Had the same problem, really wreaked havoc on my recordings, thank the gods for merge. 
1st go to hackman in twp and stop cron. I had constant odd reboots then actually ended up coinciding with the 5 minute checker. Let it run for a few days with cron off and see if that helps. Remember that cron will restart on reboot of Tivo.

2nd check for a huge season pass. Wife added a keyword wishlist for "christmas" at the end of November. There were WELL over 1000 entries however Tivo could only deal of 200 at a time. This caused a bunch of havoc on my sd-dvr120.

I've also heard of problems with the backported drivers for the hr10-250. Ran into this as well.


----------



## Jefferson

80 gb western digital.


----------



## hpfanatic

I got my HR10-250 all completely zipped and done and working perfectly. I then took the drive out and did a backup, and then used MFSADD to add on a 300gb drive as drive B. Seemed to be fine, no errors. Then I put both back in the DirecTivo and boot up. It goes to the Almost There screen for a few seconds, then I get the GSOD which reboots in about 5 seconds. It is now in an endless loop. I tried redoing the MFSADD, but got an error, Nothing To Add. I tried setting the jumpers on the drives to CS, but that did nothing. I was so close! What do I do now?


----------



## Hick

Thank you for your awsome script! I now have 2 of my 3 Tivos Zippered!
Here's a list of my netperf stats:


Code:


TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.0.50
Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB

131070 131070 131070    10.15         4.57   16.46    73.86    295.084  1324.467

Im scratching my head doing searches on a thread to help me decipher if the speeds are good? I am assuming I am getting 4.56mb/sec for speed, which seems slow, but I am able to copy files fairly quick from system to system. Are there any threads someone can point me to learn about netperf?

Everything worked great, I ran into the same problem that JoeBlow17 did with the large drive not accepting the image when restored from the zipper.sh script. I restored the image manually with -b instead of -x and loaded the extra partitions manually. Once I did that, I had no problems.

Here's the stats for my model as both units are identical:

SIR-S4080R
200 GB Drives
Zippered 1/11/2005
One has a Linksys USB100M
Other is an Acton Technologies F=MA 1046A (Some generic thing that I got with my RR cable modem but it works!)


----------



## Gunnyman

Jefferson said:


> 80 gb western digital.


ok which image?
if you got an 80 gig HD image, either buy a LARGER HD or a Smaller 40 hr image.


----------



## Jefferson

after the restoration problems, i tried the instantcake method, and it still didn't work. It got to about 96% restored and the computer hung. The compression information started going berzerk.

Well I re-downloaded the instantcake iso to see if I corrupted the file during download, i did get a 000001 file of a different size, so i burned a new tools disk, now i get a decomression error about 80% finished.

Only thing i can think is that i got a bad image. I'm going to check with PTV, as even the Instantcake method isn't working.

sorry i didn'd see your post. I am using the 6.2 instantcake image for the SD-DVR40 from PTVnet. 

The very first zipper i ran was flawless on this drive, it was just the wrong image (3.1.1) when i changed to the 6.2 image, can't seem to restore the image.


----------



## boostin4hp

SteelersFan said:


> It probably has to do with a dieing HD not The Zipper. Look in the Upgrade Forum for further help.


Hey thanks for the reply but its a brand new hard drive.


----------



## Jefferson

Thanks Zipper guys!!!!

I finally downloaded instantcake a third time (this time through microblows IE instead of Firezilla) and the image worked great. I am now at the telnet stage.

Do i HAVE to do any telnetting? Do I need any of the enhancements right away? It seems that i cant use the Now Playing to watch anything. I don't have the phone hooked up. Do i have to make one call initally or can i ignore the phone line?

Sure wish i could use my wusb54g linksys adapter, it looks like i'll be digging around for a hunk of cat5 and hope i still have some ends laying around, so i can hardwire..


----------



## ttodd1

boostin4hp said:


> Hey thanks for the reply but its a brand new hard drive.


Doesn't mean it isn't bad/going bad.


----------



## zgolfing

Guys you are amazing, followed your instruction and all is working except this nagging error 51.

I ran the 51killer.tcl but it did not work?

tivosd-TiVo# 51killer.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK
51killer.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK

This script will clear the error #51 nag from a hard drive that was transfered
from one tivo to another.

WARNING: Because the key generated for this nag is also used as part of the
encryption process for tystreams, any encrypted (scrambled) streams that you
currently have on the disk will be rendered useless!

Do you want to continue? (type yes or no):
y
Not changing anything.


----------



## rbautch

stingerxxx said:


> Hey guys, great job on zipper, From what I've read and seen looks like a top notch script. Now I just want to be able to access my DTVtivo using the USB port from my laptop and maybe pulla show or 2 off. WIll zipper do this or do I need something else. I have a drive with zipper inatalled but I haven't tried it out in my Box because I dont have adapter to connect to my network. For now I just want to By-pass the network side. So was wondering if not zipper what will allow me to use my laptop and usb to access it? Sorry if this is in wrong thread.


Yes it will work with your laptop. Instead of entering the IP of your router, enter the IP of your laptop. Make sure you're using a cross-over cable.


----------



## rbautch

hpfanatic said:


> I got my HR10-250 all completely zipped and done and working perfectly. I then took the drive out and did a backup, and then used MFSADD to add on a 300gb drive as drive B. Seemed to be fine, no errors. Then I put both back in the DirecTivo and boot up. It goes to the Almost There screen for a few seconds, then I get the GSOD which reboots in about 5 seconds. It is now in an endless loop. I tried redoing the MFSADD, but got an error, Nothing To Add. I tried setting the jumpers on the drives to CS, but that did nothing. I was so close! What do I do now?


Before you run the Zipper, install the image and marry the drives using instantcake. Then run the Zipper on the master drive only.


----------



## rbautch

Jefferson said:


> after the restoration problems, i tried the instantcake method, and it still didn't work. It got to about 96% restored and the computer hung. The compression information started going berzerk.
> 
> Well I re-downloaded the instantcake iso to see if I corrupted the file during download, i did get a 000001 file of a different size, so i burned a new tools disk, now i get a decomression error about 80% finished.
> 
> Only thing i can think is that i got a bad image. I'm going to check with PTV, as even the Instantcake method isn't working.
> 
> sorry i didn'd see your post. I am using the 6.2 instantcake image for the SD-DVR40 from PTVnet.
> 
> The very first zipper i ran was flawless on this drive, it was just the wrong image (3.1.1) when i changed to the 6.2 image, can't seem to restore the image.


A decompression error could indicate a bad CD burn. Are you using a well-worn CD-RW?


----------



## colemanr

zgolfing said:


> Guys you are amazing, followed your instruction and all is working except this nagging error 51.
> 
> I ran the 51killer.tcl but it did not work?
> 
> tivosd-TiVo# 51killer.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK
> 51killer.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK
> 
> This script will clear the error #51 nag from a hard drive that was transfered
> from one tivo to another.
> 
> WARNING: Because the key generated for this nag is also used as part of the
> encryption process for tystreams, any encrypted (scrambled) streams that you
> currently have on the disk will be rendered useless!
> 
> Do you want to continue? (type yes or no):
> y
> Not changing anything.


It asked you to type "yes" or "no" and you typed "y". If you take a look at the script, it's specifically matching against "yes".

Rob


----------



## dragonslayer

Hello everyone.

Using http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html guide I did exactly, what it say on the website,

after mounting the cdrom, I try to run the zipper.sh file, It comes out with an message saying I don't have the tivotools.tar file in the tools CD, whereas I do have the tivotools.tar file in the tools CD......a little help will be great.


----------



## boostin4hp

dragonslayer said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Using http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html guide I did exactly, what it say on the website,
> 
> after mounting the cdrom, I try to run the zipper.sh file, It comes out with an message saying I don't have the tivotools.tar file in the tools CD, whereas I do have the tivotools.tar file in the tools CD......a little help will be great.


Happened to me burn new tools cd in joliet mode.


----------



## boostin4hp

lord-dogbert said:


> Had the same problem, really wreaked havoc on my recordings, thank the gods for merge.
> 1st go to hackman in twp and stop cron. I had constant odd reboots then actually ended up coinciding with the 5 minute checker. Let it run for a few days with cron off and see if that helps. Remember that cron will restart on reboot of Tivo.
> 
> 2nd check for a huge season pass. Wife added a keyword wishlist for "christmas" at the end of November. There were WELL over 1000 entries however Tivo could only deal of 200 at a time. This caused a bunch of havoc on my sd-dvr120.
> 
> I've also heard of problems with the backported drivers for the hr10-250. Ran into this as well.


Hey thanks for the reply, weird thing is that cron wasn't running and does not start at startup. when i start it manually with hackman i get no more reboots! Do you know why its not starting at startup?


----------



## Cure

Another quick question:

Seems to be a conflict between the rbautch 6.2 wireless directions and the Gunnyman Zipper directions: do you still need a wired or telnet connection to set up the wireless connection or can you use the wireless connector as soon as you put the drive back in the TiVo?

Thank you very much!


----------



## tbaeten

tbaeten said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've done some searching and not found a similar problem. Zipper (1.3.4) thinks that my Hughes SD-DVR40 is a HR10-250 (if it only was). Unfortunately, its not but zipper applies the hacks incorrectly because of it.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks. Tim


I think its because I was running zipper on a NON-6.2 machine. It correctly detected my other system that is running 6.2.

Thanks for the help.

Tim


----------



## hpfanatic

rbautch said:


> Before you run the Zipper, install the image and marry the drives using instantcake. Then run the Zipper on the master drive only.


I was trying to save my recordings, but had to give up on that.

My problem seems to be the 300gb drive itself. Even though it shows no errors, SMART shows ok, etc, it will not work with this setup. Each time I use it, it screws with the volume headers on both drives and everything gets currupted.

I used an older 160gb drive I had and mfsrestored the backup zipped image and expanded in one step and it works perfect.


----------



## rbautch

Cure said:


> Another quick question:
> 
> Seems to be a conflict between the rbautch 6.2 wireless directions and the Gunnyman Zipper directions: do you still need a wired or telnet connection to set up the wireless connection or can you use the wireless connector as soon as you put the drive back in the TiVo?
> 
> Thank you very much!


 You can use a wireless connection from the start.


----------



## rbautch

boostin4hp said:


> Hey thanks for the reply, weird thing is that cron wasn't running and does not start at startup. when i start it manually with hackman i get no more reboots! Do you know why its not starting at startup?


 Another user reported success by editing the author file to increase the sleep time before starting cron.


----------



## boostin4hp

rbautch said:


> Another user reported success by editing the author file to increase the sleep time before starting cron.


Hey thanks for the reply, yea i actually saw that post, just was wondering if there was a better way of fixing it.


----------



## dragonslayer

boostin4hp said:


> Happened to me burn new tools cd in joliet mode.


I used Nero to burn the tools cd, In nero only option is ISO 9660 + Joliet , I dont have a seperate option which say Joliet


----------



## rbautch

Are you sure you have tivotools.tar and not tivotools.tar.rar on your CD?


----------



## dragonslayer

Yes sir, I'm pretty sure, I have tivotools.tar instead of tivotools.tar.tar, I extracted using winrar & made sure I have just 1 extensions, instead of 2


----------



## DTomas76

OK... Either this has not been asked, or I am an idiot and just overlooked it (surprise!  )...

Is there instructions/scripts/etc... anywhere on how to get a wireless connection configured and working??

I am swapping out a receiver for a DSR7000 on my kitchen set, and it would be much easier to use a wireless connection, than run another cat5 cable in this situation...
(Hey, if you are going to have a TiVo, why should it be lonely??)

FYI... The DSR7000 already has an upgraded drive installed (baked with InstantCake), and all of the Home Media stuff is working... (using an FA120 and a really long, ugly patch cable!)

I have a Netgear WG111 adaptor already, however if there is one that is easier to configure, I am not opposed to swapping it out.

THANKS!!!

/Dana
_________________________
- Hughes HDVR2 300hr FA120 - (MBR)
- Philips DSR7000 300hr FA120 - (LR)
- Philips DSR7000 160hr FA120 - (Study)
- Philips DSR7000 120hr FA120 - (GBR)

_"I'd give up food before I gave up my TiVo...and I really don't watch that much TV!"_


----------



## Chimpware

First let me start by saying the Zipper may be the best hack yet.

Now I am having an issue I cannot solve easily. I have 2 DTivos, both zippered. One works fine, ethernet connection, the other is wifi and no longer has tivoweb connection, or FTP or Telnet, but does support TivoTool on my Mac and can be seen from the other Tivo. A bit strange, any thoughts?


----------



## rbautch

DTomas76 said:


> OK... Either this has not been asked, or I am an idiot and just overlooked it (surprise!  )...
> 
> Is there instructions/scripts/etc... anywhere on how to get a wireless connection configured and working??
> 
> I am swapping out a receiver for a DSR7000 on my kitchen set, and it would be much easier to use a wireless connection, than run another cat5 cable in this situation...
> (Hey, if you are going to have a TiVo, why should it be lonely??)
> 
> FYI... The DSR7000 already has an upgraded drive installed (baked with InstantCake), and all of the Home Media stuff is working... (using an FA120 and a really long, ugly patch cable!)
> 
> I have a Netgear WG111 adaptor already, however if there is one that is easier to configure, I am not opposed to swapping it out.
> 
> THANKS!!!
> 
> /Dana
> _________________________
> - Hughes HDVR2 300hr FA120 - (MBR)
> - Philips DSR7000 300hr FA120 - (LR)
> - Philips DSR7000 160hr FA120 - (Study)
> - Philips DSR7000 120hr FA120 - (GBR)
> 
> _"I'd give up food before I gave up my TiVo...and I really don't watch that much TV!"_


Wireless g adapters do not work with DTivos. If you use the Zipper it will configure wireless for you. If you tivo is already hacked, dowload the script from my sig. Search this thread for compatible wireless adapters.


----------



## Tivogre

rbautch said:


> Another user reported success by editing the author file to increase the sleep time before starting cron.


That was me.

As it turned out, that didn't solve the problem after all. While it LOOKED like cron was running at boot, it wasn't actually performing any of the timed functions from the crontab (root).

Ultimately, to get cron to work, I had to run the uninstall script and re-run the tweak script. After doing a buch more reading, and taking a look back at my logs from the first run, I saw that there were "issues" installing cron in the log. It seems that the instantcake image has some verison of cron pre-installed; it seems to confilct with the installation that the tweak script does.

Running the un-install script cleans up EVERYTHING with cron; the second time through I had no issues.

I did this on all 4 of my boxes; they are all now working properly.

***** To the ZIPPER authors*****

Since your instructions state to use the instantcake image, and that image seems to cause an issue with the way your install script installs cron, you may want to look at updating the script to properly clean-up the confilcting instantcake cron before installing your cron executables and directories.

***** End comment to ZIPPER authors *****


----------



## rbautch

dragonslayer said:


> Yes sir, I'm pretty sure, I have tivotools.tar instead of tivotools.tar.tar, I extracted using winrar & made sure I have just 1 extensions, instead of 2


 Did you mount the tools disk as something other than "cdrom".


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> That was me.
> 
> As it turned out, that didn't solve the problem after all. While it LOOKED like cron was running at boot, it wasn't actually performing any of the timed functions from the crontab (root).
> 
> Ultimately, to get cron to work, I had to run the uninstall script and re-run the tweak script. After doing a buch more reading, and taking a look back at my logs from the first run, I saw that there were "issues" installing cron in the log. It seems that the instantcake image has some verison of cron pre-installed; it seems to confilct with the installation that the tweak script does.
> 
> Running the un-install script cleans up EVERYTHING with cron; the second time through I had no issues.
> 
> I did this on all 4 of my boxes; they are all now working properly.
> 
> ***** To the ZIPPER authors*****
> 
> Since your instructions state to use the instantcake image, and that image seems to cause an issue with the way your install script installs cron, you may want to look at updating the script to properly clean-up the confilcting instantcake cron before installing your cron executables and directories.
> 
> ***** End comment to ZIPPER authors *****


On the instantcake image, I assume the cron installation is in /var/spool/cron? Where is the crond binary stored?


----------



## dragonslayer

rbautch said:


> Did you mount the tools disk as something other than "cdrom".


huh?....... nope, sorry for the stupid question how do I mount the tool disk, they dont say that in the guide.


----------



## DTomas76

rbautch said:


> Wireless g adapters do not work with DTivos. If you use the Zipper it will configure wireless for you. If you tivo is already hacked, dowload the script from my sig. Search this thread for compatible wireless adapters.


Thanks rbautch... I appreciate the help...

Are you using any wireless adapters? if so, which ones?


----------



## rbautch

dragonslayer said:


> huh?....... nope, sorry for the stupid question how do I mount the tool disk, they dont say that in the guide.


Here it is...


> D. Insert your Tools CD, and "mount it" by typing: mount /dev/hdX /cdrom (where X is the location of your CD drive, most likely c or d).


----------



## zgolfing

I did type "y" and I got this result

tivosd-TiVo# 51killer.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK
51killer.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK

This script will clear the error #51 nag from a hard drive that was transfered
from one tivo to another.

WARNING: Because the key generated for this nag is also used as part of the
encryption process for tystreams, any encrypted (scrambled) streams that you
currently have on the disk will be rendered useless!

Do you want to continue? (type yes or no):
y
Not changing anything.


----------



## Mr. Soze

As said above by colemanr, try typing the word 'yes' not the letter 'y'.


----------



## ke4sfq

A few months ago I used the zipper and thought all was well but I just found a problem and wanted to know what I did wrong and how to fix it.

I wanted to keep my shows, settings etc.. and keep a backup so I dd'ed my 30Gb drive to a 120Gb drive. Then followed the instructions on the zipper site. All enhancements and programs seem to work great.

However today I noticed shows being deleted prematurely and after checking noticed it was only shoing 30Gb max.

Is there a way to expand now? and if not, what should I have done differently after using dd?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## zgolfing

Thanks typed "yes" and that worked fine! 

You guys are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zgolfing

Are there any scripts and tools for extracting


----------



## SteelersFan

zgolfing said:


> Are there any scripts and tools for extracting


See post #2624 and the link in it.


----------



## Gunnyman

ke4sfq said:


> A few months ago I used the zipper and thought all was well but I just found a problem and wanted to know what I did wrong and how to fix it.
> 
> I wanted to keep my shows, settings etc.. and keep a backup so I dd'ed my 30Gb drive to a 120Gb drive. Then followed the instructions on the zipper site. All enhancements and programs seem to work great.
> 
> However today I noticed shows being deleted prematurely and after checking noticed it was only shoing 30Gb max.
> 
> Is there a way to expand now? and if not, what should I have done differently after using dd?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


you should have use mfsbackup|mfsrestore rather than DD DD doesn't EXPAND the image it just copies your old data. Check hinsdale's guide for details.


----------



## ke4sfq

Gunnyman said:


> you should have use mfsbackup|mfsrestore rather than DD DD doesn't EXPAND the image it just copies your old data.


Is it possible to use mfs... now after it has been zipper'ed to expand it to another drive for my TiVo or do I need to start over again with the original image?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## gymnasia96

can you upgrade a USB 1.1 to USB 2.0 by way of drivers?


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Gunny + Rbautch,

very simply :up:


Upgraded one of my DTivo's with a new drive and decided to use the zipper and enhancements since I was replacing the drive anyway. Worked flawlessly. Now on to the other one in the house to get MRV.


----------



## Gunnyman

ke4sfq said:


> Is it possible to use mfs... now after it has been zipper'ed to expand it to another drive for my TiVo or do I need to start over again with the original image?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


yes you can use mfs restore to expand your current drive onto another with no problems


----------



## bommarkm

When performing the zipper, how do I know what IP address to give my TiVo?

Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

give it one that is in your network's subnet or don't give it one at all if you are going to use DHCP.


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Gunnyman said:


> give it one that is in your network's subnet or don't give it one at all if you are going to use DHCP.


and to ask a question that I hope I know the answer to, if you do enter an IP, and then want to change to DHCP, you can just change it with tivoweb by going to the IP address you entered, right?


----------



## Diana Collins

ke4sfq said:


> A few months ago I used the zipper and thought all was well but I just found a problem and wanted to know what I did wrong and how to fix it.
> 
> I wanted to keep my shows, settings etc.. and keep a backup so I dd'ed my 30Gb drive to a 120Gb drive. Then followed the instructions on the zipper site. All enhancements and programs seem to work great.
> 
> However today I noticed shows being deleted prematurely and after checking noticed it was only shoing 30Gb max.
> 
> Is there a way to expand now? and if not, what should I have done differently after using dd?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


You'll have to pull the drive again, and run :

mfsadd -x /dev/hdX

where hdX is the appropriate device to refer to your TiVo drive.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
the netconfig module in tivoweb will take care of you 
Just reboot the tivo (of course)


----------



## CKramer

First of all, you guys are awesome 
i have been thinking of hacking the tivo for the longest time. but always a bit scared to do it. 
but when i saw the zipper i felt like taking a jump.

i did everything the script said. i got to a point where it started restoring the image.
and it stops gives me the following error

Restore failed: Decompression error

bootpath is /dev/hdb6
rootpath is /dev/hdb7
/dev.hdb7: Success

mount: you must specify the filesystem type


Can someone please help????? I am dying to get this to work


----------



## yazyazoo

Hello,
This is my first time making a new drive. I am using a brand new harddrive. I installed Instant cake on the HD. Created a boot CD. And made a Tools CD. HOwever the Tools says to burn in Joliet mode. I have Nero Express. Is there an option to make it in Joliet mode? I looked everywhere. 

Anyways my problem is the step in running the Zipper and Mounting the CDrom.


At the PTVupgrade /# prompt i typed mount /dev/hdb/cdrom and get and error of can't find /dev/hdb/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab. 

My tivo HD is on IDE 1 and is master. 
My cdrom is IDE1 and is slave. therefore i though hdb would be the correct location. 

Am I typing the command incorrectly or is my CD burned incorrectly?

If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

CKramer said:


> First of all, you guys are awesome
> i have been thinking of hacking the tivo for the longest time. but always a bit scared to do it.
> but when i saw the zipper i felt like taking a jump.
> 
> i did everything the script said. i got to a point where it started restoring the image.
> and it stops gives me the following error
> 
> Restore failed: Decompression error
> 
> bootpath is /dev/hdb6
> rootpath is /dev/hdb7
> /dev.hdb7: Success
> 
> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
> 
> 
> Can someone please help????? I am dying to get this to work


Decompression error usually means a bad CD burn. That may have in turn caused the filesystem type error.


----------



## rbautch

yazyazoo said:


> Hello,
> This is my first time making a new drive. I am using a brand new harddrive. I installed Instant cake on the HD. Created a boot CD. And made a Tools CD. HOwever the Tools says to burn in Joliet mode. I have Nero Express. Is there an option to make it in Joliet mode? I looked everywhere.
> 
> Anyways my problem is the step in running the Zipper and Mounting the CDrom.
> 
> At the PTVupgrade /# prompt i typed mount /dev/hdb/cdrom and get and error of can't find /dev/hdb/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab.
> 
> My tivo HD is on IDE 1 and is master.
> My cdrom is IDE1 and is slave. therefore i though hdb would be the correct location.
> 
> Am I typing the command incorrectly or is my CD burned incorrectly?
> 
> If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.


You need a space between hdb and cdrom. You also have an extra slash in there.


----------



## sabotage

Since your booting with the CD, its probably fine.

You need a space before /cdrom

mount /dev/hdb /cdrom


----------



## rbautch

I posted a new version of the Zipper that deletes existing cron installations if you select "yes" to a new cron install. Thanks to Tivogre for the suggestion. I made a few other tweaks which can now be found in the revision history included with the tools disk.


----------



## charlestwaters

I am having a problem! I am trying to do the Zipper thing and have done it twice! It goes all the way to the complete stage, but I am having the following issues...

Will you be using a Wireless adapter to connect this Tivo to your network?: Y

Zipper wireless support not yet available for the HR10-250
Wireless paramters will not be set... is the answer I get.

However, it still goes on to install the IP address I setup.

Once I reboot the Tivo, there is NO difference in screens or any kind of setup functions on my TiVo. Can someone help!?

Do I need to install an UB-Ethernet adapter like the Belkin, 1st? Or is there just something I am doing massivly wrong!?

Thanx!


----------



## yazyazoo

Rbautch and sabotage.

I am typing mount /dev/hdb /cdrom and i get the error of 

mount: /dev/hdb: unknown device. 

Just to make sure. There is a space after mount and a space before /cdrom?

Did I burn my Tools CD incorrectcly?


----------



## Gunnyman

mount (space) /dev/hdb (space) /cdrom


----------



## yazyazoo

Gunnyman,

I did that and I received this

mount: /dev/hdb: unknown device
PTVupgrade /# cursor

My cdrom is Master Slave so hdb should be correct right?


----------



## ke4sfq

Gunnyman said:


> yes you can use mfs restore to expand your current drive onto another with no problems


Thanks Gunnyman. That will be great!!
Kevin


----------



## ttodd1

charlestwaters said:


> I am having a problem! I am trying to do the Zipper thing and have done it twice! It goes all the way to the complete stage, but I am having the following issues...
> 
> Will you be using a Wireless adapter to connect this Tivo to your network?: Y
> 
> Zipper wireless support not yet available for the HR10-250
> Wireless paramters will not be set... is the answer I get.
> 
> However, it still goes on to install the IP address I setup.
> 
> Once I reboot the Tivo, there is NO difference in screens or any kind of setup functions on my TiVo. Can someone help!?
> 
> Thanx!


There are no "special screens" afterwards. What are you looking for to setup?


----------



## charlestwaters

ttodd1 said:


> There are no "special screens" afterwards. What are you looking for to setup?


Basically, just to be able to do the network stuff. Telnet, etc. I will plug the 250 in again here right now, to see if the lights lit, but nothing happend, and I am assuming that's because it said "No Wireless Support"?


----------



## Gunnyman

yazyazoo said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> I did that and I received this
> 
> mount: /dev/hdb: unknown device
> PTVupgrade /# cursor
> 
> My cdrom is Master Slave so hdb should be correct right?


hda=primary master
hdb primary slave
hdc=secondary master
hdd=secondary slave
unless of course you have serial ATA then I dunno.
you can look at the boot up screen when the boot disc is booting and see what all your system detects and where it is located.


----------



## Gunnyman

charlestwaters said:


> Basically, just to be able to do the network stuff. Telnet, etc. I will plug the 250 in again here right now, to see if the lights lit, but nothing happend, and I am assuming that's because it said "No Wireless Support"?


correctomundo


----------



## charlestwaters

Gunnyman said:


> correctomundo


Bummer! Then do I plug an USB - Ethernet convertor in there to get Network Access?


----------



## ttodd1

charlestwaters said:


> Basically, just to be able to do the network stuff. Telnet, etc. I will plug the 250 in again here right now, to see if the lights lit, but nothing happend, and I am assuming that's because it said "No Wireless Support"?


Right which means you will have to do a wired connection for now (or the wired adapter to bridge that some are using).


----------



## charlestwaters

ttodd1 said:


> Right which means you will have to do a wired connection for now (or the wired adapter to bridge that some are using).


Perfect! I will go and purchase one now. Will most of the namebrands work? Also, is there a way to get wireless on that 250? Or am I still with Wired for quite awhile?

And bridges, you talking about like the Netgear Powerline Wall-Plugged Ethernet Bridge?


----------



## ttodd1

charlestwaters said:


> Perfect! I will go and purchase one now. Will most of the namebrands work? Also, is there a way to get wireless on that 250? Or am I still with Wired for quite awhile?


I have not done it. If you search abit I think you will find a few posts on it and the equipment that they are using.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> I posted a new version of the Zipper that deletes existing cron installations if you select "yes" to a new cron install. Thanks to Tivogre for the suggestion. I made a few other tweaks which can now be found in the revision history included with the tools disk.


hey I like that revision history, very nice job :up: :up: :up:


----------



## yazyazoo

Thanks for the help guys figured out what was messing everything up. I had an IDE PCI card and it was screwing up the order of the cdrom and hard drives addresses. Got it going now. Thanks.


----------



## charlestwaters

okay. I just went to CompUSA and purchased a Belkin USB - Ethernet convertor. Now, here's my problem...

I Re-ran zipper, and gave it the same setting, and told it no, no wireless network.

I have tried both USB ports on the back of the HR10-250, and NOTHING seems to work. I have the 250 open and plugged into my TV with no feeds from the Sat plugged in, basically a t-shoot style setup. I can't ping the D*, and the light on the adapter doesn't blink, either.

Anyone have any suggestions!?

--- Charles!

What I have done:

Downloaded the original image from PTVNet for the 3.1.5f
Downloaded the PTVUpgrade CD, and burned
Downloaded the Tools CD
Downloaded Tivotools, Superpatch & set_mrv_name
Copied the hacked kernel to the Tools CD
My CD I burned look just like the image shown on the intructions
Followed all steps from this point on
DID NOT install a new image, using old original image. Already setup and has info. (If this needs to be done, not a problem)

Problems occur at step L.


----------



## Hick

Just thought I would share some testing I did.

Test Tivo=SIR-4080
Test FTP Client=SmartFTP

Download of 700 megabyte file from Zippered TIVO with USB 1.1 adapter = 575 KB/s sustained.
Download of 700 megabyte file from Zippered TIVO with USB 2.0 adapter = 1570 KB/s sustained.
Download of 700 megabyte file from Zippered TIVO with Wireless USB 1.1 adapter = 20 - 100 KB/s variable and file never finishes.

Adapters used:

USB 1.1 Wired Adapter=Linksys USB100M
USB 2.0 Wired Adapter=Netgear FA120
USB 1.1 Wireless Adapter=Siemens SpeedStream S1022 (802.11B w/no encryption)

The USB 2.0 drivers/adapters did make a big difference for me.


----------



## lee espinoza

i am getting this:Tivo HAck-bash# cd /hacks
Tivo HAck-bash# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
tweak.sh: wget: command not found
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.254
Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...

Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
Tivo HAck-bash# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
tweak.sh: wget: command not found
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:

what is happening?


----------



## lee espinoza

ok i found this :
The fact that it's not recognizing the wget command means you probably did not add the /busybox directory to your PATH statement in your author file. Do that, reboot, and try again.
what do you mean by you probably did not add the /busybox directory to your PATH statement in your author file 

what do I add and how do I get to my author file?


----------



## Gunnyman

lee if you can't do basic adjustments to to things like edit your author file, or even where the file is located, you haven't done enough reading about tivo basics.
Perhaps hacking isn't a great idea until you do so.


----------



## Gunnyman

charlestwaters said:


> okay. I just went to CompUSA and purchased a Belkin USB - Ethernet convertor. Now, here's my problem...
> 
> I Re-ran zipper, and gave it the same setting, and told it no, no wireless network.
> 
> I have tried both USB ports on the back of the HR10-250, and NOTHING seems to work. I have the 250 open and plugged into my TV with no feeds from the Sat plugged in, basically a t-shoot style setup. I can't ping the D*, and the light on the adapter doesn't blink, either.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions!?
> 
> --- Charles!
> 
> What I have done:
> 
> Downloaded the original image from PTVNet for the 3.1.5f
> Downloaded the PTVUpgrade CD, and burned
> Downloaded the Tools CD
> Downloaded Tivotools, Superpatch & set_mrv_name
> Copied the hacked kernel to the Tools CD
> My CD I burned look just like the image shown on the intructions
> Followed all steps from this point on
> DID NOT install a new image, using old original image. Already setup and has info. (If this needs to be done, not a problem)
> 
> Problems occur at step L.


Charles, there is a list of supported adapters at tivo.com/support.
The FA120 is the best bet.


----------



## zgolfing

I can telnet,
I can FTP,
I can run TyTools
But I cannot Browse to the unit?

Do I need to rerun zipper?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

cannot browse the unit, as in tivoweb?
what happens when you enter your tivo's IP address in a web browser?


----------



## charlestwaters

Gunnyman said:


> Charles, there is a list of supported adapters at tivo.com/support.
> The FA120 is the best bet.


So you think I did everything correctly, just have the wrong adapter!? Funny thing is I purchased this one because I'm familiar with it, and it's on TiVo's website listed as compatible!

So you think that's all it is!? Just an in-compatible U/E adapter!? The way I have done everything it should be working, correct!?

--- Charles!


----------



## Gunnyman

too lazy to read back,
did the belkin adapter light up?


----------



## lee espinoza

Gunnyman said:


> lee if you can't do basic adjustments to to things like edit your author file, or even where the file is located, you haven't done enough reading about tivo basics.
> Perhaps hacking isn't a great idea until you do so.


if you don't want to help me than you don't have to but you don't have to a ***** about it.


----------



## lee espinoza

ok got every working:

from bash:
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox

you should then be able to get vi working ad be able to edit your author file


----------



## Gunnyman

lee espinoza said:


> if you don't want to help me than you don't have to but you don't have to a ***** about.


I wasn't being an a-hole Lee.
It's just common sense there buddy.
people will be much more willing to assist you if you've done a bit of homework 1st.
at any rate glad you figured it out.
:up:


----------



## rbautch

charlestwaters said:


> okay. I just went to CompUSA and purchased a Belkin USB - Ethernet convertor. Now, here's my problem...
> 
> I Re-ran zipper, and gave it the same setting, and told it no, no wireless network.
> 
> I have tried both USB ports on the back of the HR10-250, and NOTHING seems to work. I have the 250 open and plugged into my TV with no feeds from the Sat plugged in, basically a t-shoot style setup. I can't ping the D*, and the light on the adapter doesn't blink, either.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions!?
> 
> --- Charles!
> 
> What I have done:
> 
> Downloaded the original image from PTVNet for the 3.1.5f
> Downloaded the PTVUpgrade CD, and burned
> Downloaded the Tools CD
> Downloaded Tivotools, Superpatch & set_mrv_name
> Copied the hacked kernel to the Tools CD
> My CD I burned look just like the image shown on the intructions
> Followed all steps from this point on
> DID NOT install a new image, using old original image. Already setup and has info. (If this needs to be done, not a problem)
> 
> Problems occur at step L.


What model number is the adapter? Right now, the Zipper only loads HR10-250 drivers for adapters with the ax8817x chipset, including:
Linksys USB200M
Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
NETGEAR FA120
D-Link DUB-E100

If you purchased a Belkin F5D5050, you might be able to get it work by replacing ax8817x.o with pegasus.o in the zipper.sh script. Otherwise, buy an FA120.

Note that 6.2 loads drivers automatically, so the limited list of adapters shown here only apply to the HR10-250. DirecTivos with 6.2 will work with any adapter shown on Tivo's list.


----------



## captainjrl

lee espinoza said:


> if you don't want to help me than you don't have to but you don't have to a ***** about it.


I think he's being quite friendly. You should try asking the wrong kind of question on the other board if you want to get someone to rip your head off. Plenty of people who'll do it there.


----------



## lee espinoza

captainjrl said:


> I think he's being quite friendly. You should try asking the wrong kind of question on the other board if you want to get someone to rip your head off. Plenty of people who'll do it there.


I been to the other board and they have been very nice to me.
I ask a Q&A and than they tell me how to fix it or what to search for to find what I need not "will if you don't know that than I guess your dumb and I am smart and will not help you".


----------



## Gunnyman

lee espinoza said:


> I been to the other board and they have been very nice to me.
> I ask a Q&A and than they tell me how to fix it or what to search for to find what I need not "will if you don't know that than I guess your dumb and I am smart and will not help you".


and I didn't say that.
I suggested you do some more reading.
If you had (like maybe read the zipper guide especially where the original unguide is linked and referenced) you would have found your answer.
I didn't say you were dumb.
Dude the only one who has it in for you around here, is you.


----------



## lee espinoza

Gunnyman said:


> and I didn't say that.
> I suggested you do some more reading.
> If you had (like maybe read the zipper guide especially where the original unguide is linked and referenced) you would have found your answer.
> I didn't say you were dumb.
> Dude the only one who has it in for you around here, is you.


you could have been nice and said

"Lee search for <this> and you will find more info or here is link on how to fix this. NOT

lee if you can't do basic adjustments to to things like edit your author file, or even where the file is located, you haven't done enough reading about tivo basics.
Perhaps hacking isn't a great idea until you do so.

if you are going to do a guide on how to hack tivo and intend it for people with little or no knowledge on how to hack tivo you need to be more nice and not call people lazy and not look down on them just because they do not know what you know.


----------



## Gunnyman

Not going to dignify the above with a response.
Oops I just did. So I might as well finish....
I am NOT getting paid for any of this. And it's UP to ME how I respond to people, not you.
You have shown with your past questions, that you jumped in with both feet and expect the answers to just flow to you whenever you ask a question.
Bumping threads constantly, asking questions tht have been answered more han once, and then complaining about how I (who once knew as little as you seem to about this stuff) respond to the questions.
Now you have a couple of choices here.
1) enjoy your unhacked DTivo
2) slow down, do some reading, and understand what you are doing before running here when you get stuck.
That may make me sound like an ass, but so be it. I have very little patience when it comes to people who expect me or anyone else to provide free advice on something then criticize the advice they get.


----------



## willardcpa

lee espinoza said:


> ...if you are going to do a guide on how to hack tivo and intend it for people with little or no knowledge on how to hack tivo you need to be more nice and not call people lazy and not look down on them just because they do not know what you know.


No good deed goes unpunished. 

Note to self: Gunny's needs to be "more nice". And according to Lee he's apparently dumber than Gunny.  Man, I really feel sorry for him if that's the case.


----------



## yazyazoo

Just put a new drive into my Tivo. I did the Zipper. I now have no locals and can't record! What happened? I guess I have to put my original drive in.


----------



## willardcpa

Your locals will come back within a day or so. As to not being able to record you probably need to do a 51killer.tcl on it, look that up with a search.


----------



## Gunnyman

reboot the tivo and you should be able to record
your locals will come back on their own in ~24 hrs.
If you need them back immediately you can call 1800 directv and enter extension 711 to get your card re-authorized.
The error 51 thing has been discussed a few times. If rebooting doesn't fix it, connect to tivo via telnet and execute 51killer.tcl


----------



## GAM

I was doing some reading on the other forum concerning removing 30 second skip from the Superpatch67. It seems you can just delete the line of code in the Superpatch67. If I do this do I need to uninstall and reinstall the enhancement script or can you just run the Superpatch67.tcl and reboot?


----------



## Gunnyman

you need to restore your original tivoapp, then run your modified superpatch file.


----------



## GAM

So the enhancement script does not have to be touched at all?


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman & rbautch,

Thanks so much for the efforts you've put into making and supporting the Zipper. I've been meaning to do all this forever, but threads on the "other" forum can result in brain hemmoraging. I was happy with sneaker-netting my HR10-250 to wherever it was needed, but knew there was a better way.

1. If I read correctly, after Zippering, encryption will be turned off by default? That'll save some effort when it comes to installing *T*hose ver*Y* special tools.

2. USB wireless adapters are currently a no-go for HR10, but one of those listed in post #2377 coupled with a wireless bridge would be a winner?

That's it for my preZipper questions.

My brain hurts for reading this whole thread today. I can imagine how you guys feel keeping up with it!

Thanks again.


----------



## Gunnyman

GAM said:


> So the enhancement script does not have to be touched at all?


correct


----------



## lord-dogbert

kimsan said:


> 2. USB wireless adapters are currently a no-go for HR10, but one of those listed in post #2377 coupled with a wireless bridge would be a winner?
> 
> .


Wireless bridge with a linksys usb200m works perfect for my 2 remote tivo's.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> correct


Thank you sir once again for your timely responses and also for your ongoing support of the mighty zipper!!


----------



## Gunnyman

kimsan said:


> Gunnyman & rbautch,
> 
> Thanks so much for the efforts you've put into making and supporting the Zipper. I've been meaning to do all this forever, but threads on the "other" forum can result in brain hemmoraging. I was happy with sneaker-netting my HR10-250 to wherever it was needed, but knew there was a better way.
> 
> 1. If I read correctly, after Zippering, encryption will be turned off by default? That'll save some effort when it comes to installing *T*hose ver*Y* special tools.
> 
> 2. USB wireless adapters are currently a no-go for HR10, but one of those listed in post #2377 coupled with a wireless bridge would be a winner?
> 
> That's it for my preZipper questions.
> 
> My brain hurts for reading this whole thread today. I can imagine how you guys feel keeping up with it!
> 
> Thanks again.


Correct on both counts.


----------



## kudron

After being gone from this board since last spring, I have a lot of reading to catch up on, but I have a couple of quick questions.

I upgraded my Hughes HDVR2 last spring to 4.1 (Instantcake) with a 120gig hard drive and it works great. Can I run the zipper and keep my currently recorded programs? What about if I upgrade to 6.2, will I retain my programs? Do I run zipper or can I run just tweak.zip? Do I need to pull the drive out of the DTivo or can I FTP from my laptop?

So many toys, so little time...


----------



## Gunnyman

kudron you might want to look at dellanave's guide to 6.2 from 4.xx with SLICES.
Other than letting your unit upgrade to 6.2 by itself by removing the preventive measures from your bootpage, it's teh best way to gt to 6.2, keep your hacks AND keep your recordings.


----------



## kimsan

lord-dogbert said:


> Wireless bridge with a linksys usb200m works perfect for my 2 remote tivo's.


Kewl. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Hick

Gunny & RB...

I think you would save yourselve's some pain by making some changes:

1. Creating an FAQ on the main site.
2. Point the Answers in the FAQ back to the post #'s on the tivocommunity site.
3. Edit the first post in the Zipper thread to include the word "ZIPPER" in the title along with adding an external link to the FAQ in:
*BIG BOLD LETTERS*

From spending the last few weeks reading your thread, reading threads on that "other" board and lots of trial and error, I think your support is top-notch. You have great patience and answer most everything that's thrown your way.

I know the other board thinks FAQ's are bad, blah...blah...blah...

I've had an FAQ that I wrote for creating a Linux toaster up for a few years now. I have not updated it for over a year, yet people still email me with thanks about how they were able to use it as a reference guide. It allows someone to learn with trial and error. It give them the tools they need to begin the learning experience. It's non elitist. 

/me is off to find a Jenna pic to replace my startup screen with. :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

a FAQ is on the To DO list I assure you.


----------



## rbautch

kimsan said:


> Gunnyman & rbautch,
> 
> Thanks so much for the efforts you've put into making and supporting the Zipper. I've been meaning to do all this forever, but threads on the "other" forum can result in brain hemmoraging. I was happy with sneaker-netting my HR10-250 to wherever it was needed, but knew there was a better way.
> 
> 1. If I read correctly, after Zippering, encryption will be turned off by default? That'll save some effort when it comes to installing *T*hose ver*Y* special tools.
> 
> 2. USB wireless adapters are currently a no-go for HR10, but one of those listed in post #2377 coupled with a wireless bridge would be a winner?
> 
> That's it for my preZipper questions.
> 
> My brain hurts for reading this whole thread today. I can imagine how you guys feel keeping up with it!
> 
> Thanks again.


Very sly. Encryption is turned off. My vote is for the FA120. Some people find the USB200M a little flimsy.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> Not going to dignify the above with a response.
> Oops I just did. So I might as well finish....
> I am NOT getting paid for any of this. And it's UP to ME how I respond to people, not you.
> You have shown with your past questions, that you jumped in with both feet and expect the answers to just flow to you whenever you ask a question.
> Bumping threads constantly, asking questions tht have been answered more han once, and then complaining about how I (who once knew as little as you seem to about this stuff) respond to the questions.
> Now you have a couple of choices here.
> 1) enjoy your unhacked DTivo
> 2) slow down, do some reading, and understand what you are doing before running here when you get stuck.
> That may make me sound like an ass, but so be it. I have very little patience when it comes to people who expect me or anyone else to provide free advice on something then criticize the advice they get.


 Well put, Gunny. You are way too helpful and pleasant to put up with such nonsense.


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> Correct on both counts.


 :up: Thanks again.

I should have both HR10s backed up and custom tools disks ready before disks/wireless router (D-link DI-524), usb adapters (Netgear FA120 sounds like a safe choice), and wireless bridges (any suggestions?).

Should have first Zipper reports after the weekend.


----------



## lee espinoza

rbautch said:


> Well put, Gunny. You are way too helpful and pleasant to put up with such nonsense.


pleasant?


----------



## kimsan

rbautch said:


> Very sly. Encryption is turned off. My vote is for the FA120. Some people find the USB200M a little flimsy.


Excellent! Thanks for the confirmation of choice. It seemed like a no brainer after reading 90+ pages  Not to mention the PRE-effort in scripting.

Any thoughts on wireless bridges? *hint* I do lots of shopping at newegg.com.

DWL-G820 looks like a good match for the router.

Keep up the wonderful work.

Thanks to both of you guys for remaining pleasant *AND* informative throughout the support process.


----------



## wogthedog

I just want to say thanks for the zipper. I originally hacked a SA2 a couple of years ago using sleeper and stopped it from upgrading. Recently I have been unable to recieve guide data due to the update of 7.2. I was able to MRV prior to the upgrade. My question is will there be a program like the zipper to enable MRV from my SA to My DTIVO's in the future. The zipper is great. Is a program for stand alones coming in the futer?


----------



## Gunnyman

wog
Zipper for Standalones is in the works. Our holdup seems to be neither russ nor I OWN a standalone S2 to test it on.
in theory, you can zipper a SAS2 as long as it doesn't require a Prom Mod to be hacked. 7.xx and 6.2 use the same killhdinitrd kernel.
There are some other modifications you have to do after the fact, but they are pretty trivial for someone willing to do a bit of research.


----------



## Gunnyman

kimsan said:


> Excellent! Thanks for the confirmation of choice. It seemed like a no brainer after reading 90+ pages  Not to mention the PRE-effort in scripting.
> 
> Any thoughts on wireless bridges? *hint* I do lots of shopping at newegg.com.
> 
> DWL-G820 looks like a good match for the router.
> 
> Keep up the wonderful work.
> 
> Thanks to both of you guys for remaining pleasant *AND* informative throughout the support process.


Kimsan,
take a look at the "Ultimate Wireless Network" thread in the Home Media section here.
The consensus and I agree after blowing money on motorola bridges, is going with older belkin series 2000 or 3000 routers placed in bridged mode coupled with good wired adaptors (FA120) makes an excellent network for thruput for ummm umm MRV and "stuff"


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> Kimsan,
> take a look at the "Ultimate Wireless Network" thread in the Home Media section here.
> The consensus and I agree after blowing money on motorola bridges, is going with older belkin series 2000 or 3000 routers placed in bridged mode coupled with good wired adaptors (FA120) makes an excellent network for thruput for ummm umm MRV and "stuff"


Thanks for the input. I'll expand my shopping search


----------



## Sue C.

Hi Guys,

I finally got my Netgear stuff today so I could finish the zippering I started 10 days ago. The Netgear XE102 Powerline bridge worked fine with the FA102 adapter once I got it plugged into an outlet on the same power circuit as the other XE102. Something to keep in mind for anyone else considering using a powerline bridge. It kind of put a damper on where I was planning to plug things in.

So, anyway, I was able to telnet and run the enhancement script. That went fine. Then I restarted the TiVo and it went to the green screen "severe error." Yikes! Now what? It's been like that for a little over an hour. Do I really have to wait 3 hours?

Also, this was a deactivated TiVo. I figured I should wait until everything was finished before activating it again. Do you think that has anything to do with the green screen error?

I am going to do some searches on this, but in the meantime, if anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate the help.


----------



## Gunnyman

hmmm GSOD can b any number of things were there any abnormalities when you ran teh zipper?


----------



## Sue C.

Nothing abnormal prior to the green screen. When I saw it, I panicked because I thought I was supposed to have unhooked the phone line, so I unhooked it, and then I read the rest of the green screen which said to leave the phone line in, so I plugged it back in. And that's how it's been for about an hour and a half now. 

Do you think I should unplug now and start over from square one, or wait out the three hours and go from there?


----------



## Gunnyman

any recordings to lose? if not, go ahead and re image/zipper
you're probably gonan end up having to do that anyhow. You MIGHT have a bum Hard Drive.


----------



## bommarkm

I've used the zipper and am now ready to put my new hard drive in my DRS704 Tivo. I read on one website that you should not reuse the IDE cable connecting your Tivo hard drive. Is this true?

Thanks,
Kerry


----------



## Sue C.

No, no recordings to worry about. This drive was pulled from a external USB case and I ran a full checkdisk on it before doing zipper so it should be good. Of course, something could have happened in the handling after that. I read earlier in this thread that no drive preparation was needed to use a non-new drive. Is that still true?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes that is correct.


----------



## Gunnyman

bommarkm said:


> I've used the zipper and am now ready to put my new hard drive in my DRS704 Tivo. I read on one website that you should not reuse the IDE cable connecting your Tivo hard drive. Is this true?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kerry


That depends on what kind of HD you used.

I read that too, yet I have had NO problems with my ATA133 160 gig HD using the original cable from my HDVR2


----------



## Sue C.

Hey, good news! I went to pull the plug and it was on the "Unleashed" screen. So I guess I just needed more patience.  After it restarted, I got the error 51 and followed the instructions for that and now it looks like I'm up and running. Guess I can call D* and activate this puppy. Yay!


----------



## bommarkm

Gunnyman, are you still around. I'm such an idiot. I installed the hard drive into the tivo and it's stuck on acquiring info from the satellite.
I reread the instructions and just realized I never ran the enhancement script after the zipper. I was so excited that the zipper worked I must have lost my mind.

Can I just go ahead and hook the hd drive up to my computer and get myself to the linux xommand and then run the script without doing the rest??

Thanks,
Kerry


----------



## GAM

Read the instructions again, you run zipper then put the hard drive back into the tivo and run the enhancement script through telnet connectivity.


----------



## CKramer

rbautch said:


> Decompression error usually means a bad CD burn. That may have in turn caused the filesystem type error.


rbautch. thanx a millions. 
u r the best. i burned the cd on a different pc. it worked. without any problem at all. tivo is up :up: :up: :up:

i bought the netgear usb adapter only to find out that it is not compatible with TIVO. i am getting Linksys USB200m tomorrow from Compusa. Once I plug it in the USB port, i should be able to telnet to it, correct? I hope i dont have to do the whole thing all over again.

I have already assigned IP address and whole nine yards to the TIVO.

thanx again to both u and Gunny for one of the greatest hack of the century ;-)


----------



## rbautch

CKramer said:


> rbautch. thanx a millions.
> u r the best. i burned the cd on a different pc. it worked. without any problem at all. tivo is up :up: :up: :up:
> 
> i bought the netgear usb adapter only to find out that it is not compatible with TIVO. i am getting Linksys USB200m tomorrow from Compusa. Once I plug it in the USB port, i should be able to telnet to it, correct? I hope i dont have to do the whole thing all over again.
> 
> I have already assigned IP address and whole nine yards to the TIVO.
> 
> thanx again to both u and Gunny for one of the greatest hack of the century ;-)


Make sure your USB200m is a version 1 not a version 2.

To distinguish between Ver. 1 and Ver. 2, look on the side of the carton beneath the Package Contents listing. Ver. 1 has an image of an orange and white CD-ROM. Ver. 2 has no image of a CD-ROM.On the label on the adapter itself, Ver. 1 shows no version number; Ver. 2 shows "Ver. 2".


----------



## charlestwaters

Gunnyman said:


> too lazy to read back,
> did the belkin adapter light up?


No sir, it did not... In either of the USB ports on the back of the unit. I have now installed the FA120 adapter and the result is perfect!

I am telnet'd into the first TiVo box, and am having a blast! I am running the tweak script as we speak!

I appreciate all the help!

--- Goobz!


----------



## charlestwaters

I am now getting ready to upgrade the 2nd HR10-250. The only question I have, is where are the .itcl files located. And 2nd, is when (if at all), does anyone think that there will be wireless support for the 250!?

--- Goobz!

PS: Thanx plenty Gunny for the help! Mucho Appreciatedo!


----------



## zgolfing

cannot find this site, I re-installed the "tweak" work fine now. 

Not sure what happened

Thanks


----------



## zgolfing

Can you point me to instuctions on using MRV?

Anyone know how to get the media key for HMO?


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> kudron you might want to look at dellanave's guide to 6.2 from 4.xx with SLICES.
> Other than letting your unit upgrade to 6.2 by itself by removing the preventive measures from your bootpage, it's teh best way to gt to 6.2, keep your hacks AND keep your recordings.


Gunny,

Thanks for the quick reply. I just printed out the dellnave guide and will be studying it.

Should I wait until 6.2 is installed to zipper the tivo?

How you put up with the endless questions is beyond me. Thank you...


----------



## charlestwaters

Got the 2nd 250 box hacked within minutes! The only ? for you all is as far as the MRV options are concerned, once I have them both (right now, only have one FA120 adapter) installed on the network, will the MRV automatically pop up? Or what will I have to do to get it to work!? I have searched the forums for awhile now, and can't find anything except for SA Tivo's...


----------



## Arcady

There is no MRV on HD tivo. (unnless 6.x ever comes out for it.)


----------



## Gunnyman

kudron said:


> Gunny,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I just printed out the dellnave guide and will be studying it.
> 
> Should I wait until 6.2 is installed to zipper the tivo?
> 
> How you put up with the endless questions is beyond me. Thank you...


If you install via slices you won't need the zipper, you can just install Rbautch's enhance script.


----------



## Greencat

charlestwaters said:


> I am now getting ready to upgrade the 2nd HR10-250. The only question I have, is where are the .itcl files located. And 2nd, is when (if at all), does anyone think that there will be wireless support for the 250!?
> 
> --- Goobz!
> 
> PS: Thanx plenty Gunny for the help! Mucho Appreciatedo!


Did you add a 2nd drive? I'm wondering about the order. SHould I add the 2nd drive and then zipper?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

Marry the 2 drives with mfsadd then zipper the master drive.


----------



## Greencat

Gunnyman said:


> Marry the 2 drives with mfsadd then zipper the master drive.


Thanks Gunny


----------



## ttodd1

zgolfing said:


> Can you point me to instuctions on using MRV?
> 
> Anyone know how to get the media key for HMO?


HMO is only for SA Tivos and only with a paid sub.

MRV - go to NPL on tivo, find other Tivo(s), select Tivo and show.


----------



## noid370

Is there a thread where it explains to me what to do if I got an error trying to setup my drive? I am stuck here. Can somebody help me out please?


----------



## beagle72

Hi,

First time doing any Tivo or Tivo upgrades -- bought a barebones DSR7000, installed 250gig HD, prepped with minimal 6.2 and Zipper, launched enhancements script, etc. Got my DTivo activated and most everything works -- I can telnet in, watch live tv, etc. So I am starting to play with TivoWebPlus and learn its features.

In TWP, I tried the "search" module and entered a show title. When I click on a particular airing show, I get this:

NTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_showing '/10398/35' ''
can't read "genrenums": no such variable
while executing
"lsearch $genrenums $genre"
etc...

Just to repeat, everything I have installed on this Tivo is stock following the Zipper instructions and downloads. This was a bare drive, no OS previously installed.

As far as I can tell, the other bundled TWP modules are functioning correctly.

Any ideas for how to fix this? Ideally I'd like to be able to schedule recordings through TWP.

thanks!
beagle


----------



## Gunnyman

do a full restart of TWP
by quitting it
then restarting it from bash with twp


----------



## Gunnyman

noid370 said:


> Is there a thread where it explains to me what to do if I got an error trying to setup my drive? I am stuck here. Can somebody help me out please?


this is the thread 
what error? Specific as possible please.


----------



## beagle72

Thanks, that worked!

Followup: I read somewhere that the 'official' TWP is not 6.2-ready, but that the Zipper'd version is. Can we install TWP modules other than those that came with Zipper? Will they work without (or with) any mods to the Zipper version of TWP?

thanks again!



Gunnyman said:


> do a full restart of TWP
> by quitting it
> then restarting it from bash with twp


----------



## noid370

Gunnyman said:


> this is the thread
> what error? Specific as possible please.


I followed all the instructions and made sure my CD had everything that its suppose to have in it and I get an error saying there is no image found on your tools disk.

This is where I am confused. Was I suppose to rename my instantcake iso image to 000001? Because if not that is probably why I am getting this error. I also get a syntex error that follows the no image has been found error.

Also does it matter on the format and size of my drive? I am testing this with a brand new 20GB drive. But I am also testing ti on a 40GB drive and regardless of the drive I am getting the error. The funny thing is that sometimes it does not give me the syntex error, but it gives me a message saying it cannot find the image so it looks on my hard drive for the image. But it cannot find the image there either. So it tells me to make sure the drive is connected.

I know this is alot noob questions I am asking but I tried over and over again to do this on my own. And now I am just stuck.


----------



## Gunnyman

noid370 said:


> I followed all the instructions and made sure my CD had everything that its suppose to have in it and I get an error saying there is no image found on your tools disk.
> 
> This is where I am confused. Was I suppose to rename my instantcake iso image to 000001? Because if not that is probably why I am getting this error. I also get a syntex error that follows the no image has been found error.
> 
> Also does it matter on the format and size of my drive? I am testing this with a brand new 20GB drive. But I am also testing ti on a 40GB drive and regardless of the drive I am getting the error. The funny thing is that sometimes it does not give me the syntex error, but it gives me a message saying it cannot find the image so it looks on my hard drive for the image. But it cannot find the image there either. So it tells me to make sure the drive is connected.
> 
> I know this is alot noob questions I am asking but I tried over and over again to do this on my own. And now I am just stuck.


ok Number 1
you burn the instantcake iso to a CD and copy the 00000001 image file from .images
OR mount the iso image (if you have a utility that can do that) and copy it.
2)  The image Won't FIT ona drive that small.
You need to use a drive the same size as your original or preferably LARGER.


----------



## Gunnyman

beagle72 said:


> Thanks, that worked!
> 
> Followup: I read somewhere that the 'official' TWP is not 6.2-ready, but that the Zipper'd version is. Can we install TWP modules other than those that came with Zipper? Will they work without (or with) any mods to the Zipper version of TWP?
> 
> thanks again!


Well considering that Rbautch assisted in putting the latest TWP together, it's a safe bet that the latest TWP is functional with 6.2
Only modules that require "sendkey" won't work as far as I know.
Some of the older modules writen for Tivoweb 1.94 (I think) won't work either.


----------



## Hick

zgolfing said:


> Can you point me to instuctions on using MRV?
> 
> Anyone know how to get the media key for HMO?


For MRV/HMO, Google *JavaHMO* if you have a DirecTivo. Note that JavoHMO is a dead product and no longer being supported (But it does still work on 6.2).

If you have a regular Tivo, Google *Tivo Desktop* and signup for their subscription service which gives you both limited MRV/HMO.

You can still use the Tivo Desktop software for MRV/HMO, just not all of the features.

Also look checkout http://www.sourceforge.net and search for *Tivoserver*. (one word)

NOTE: The above programs are not supported here, they are supported on the other board with the exception of "Tivo Desktop" which is supported by Tivo. 

Hope that leads you to what your looking for.

If anyone is asking, What does MRV means? or What does HMO mean?

MRV = Multi Room Viewing
HMO = Home Media Option

BTW: If you have a DirecTivo, you cannot purchase the Media Key. You need to own a normal Tivo.


----------



## rpdre1

http://tivoserver.sourceforge.net/

^^^^

THE killer app for MRV...

transcodes xvid,divx on the fly too so u can just place your avis in one folder and tivoserver will show up as another tivo in your now playing list with those avis (and .ty too) ready for transfer.

P.S. Dont ask for support here... and dont post noob questions in the ddb thread either.


----------



## hpfanatic

I am trying to set up wireless usb network adaptor on my SD-DVR40 DirecTivo that had hacked 4.01b before I imaged to 6.2 and zippered it. With the old one, I could just go to Phone & Network Settings and enter in my routers wep code. 

Am I right that now I have to set the wep by using /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl, pick one of the 5 predefined wep keys, then reset my router to the number that comes up? I can't set it to my existing routers wep key?


----------



## qwertypo

rpdre1 said:


> http://tivoserver.sourceforge.net/
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> THE killer app for MRV...
> 
> transcodes xvid,divx on the fly too so u can just place your avis in one folder and tivoserver will show up as another tivo in your now playing list with those avis (and .ty too) ready for transfer.
> 
> P.S. Dont ask for support here... and dont post noob questions in the ddb thread either.


Just got this up and running a couple of days ago... really the ultimate hack for your tivo.... they are working on many new features as well....


----------



## zgolfing

Please forgive me but I am also new to this, 

What does clearing the logs do?

BTW, followed the directions, my tivo works perfectly, got the TyTools and downloads are simple, my hat's off to all of you who have made this work!


----------



## JaserLet

If I understand correctly, The Zipper will work on both my DVR39 and HR10-250. The question is, will these two machines be able to share their recordings with each other?? (I mean, of course, regular definition standard DirecTV channels, not the HD or local ATSC stuff)


----------



## Vito the TiVo

qwertypo said:


> Just got this up and running a couple of days ago... really the ultimate hack for your tivo.... they are working on many new features as well....


Ooh... I would love to, but the documentation is horrible and DDB people aren't particularly nice.

EDIT: Ooh, nevermind. I went digging on DDB and eventually found the fix. tivoserver is really neat for using the MRV to serve Xvid torrents to my zippered tivo...


----------



## Gunnyman

JaserLet said:


> If I understand correctly, The Zipper will work on both my DVR39 and HR10-250. The question is, will these two machines be able to share their recordings with each other?? (I mean, of course, regular definition standard DirecTV channels, not the HD or local ATSC stuff)


There is no HMO between HD and SD Tivos.
The code for MRV does not exist in the HD Tivo.


----------



## Gunnyman

zgolfing said:


> Please forgive me but I am also new to this,
> 
> What does clearing the logs do?
> 
> BTW, followed the directions, my tivo works perfectly, got the TyTools and downloads are simple, my hat's off to all of you who have made this work!


Clearing the logs keeps /var from growing larger and triggering a wipe of /var.


----------



## Gunnyman

hpfanatic said:


> I am trying to set up wireless usb network adaptor on my SD-DVR40 DirecTivo that had hacked 4.01b before I imaged to 6.2 and zippered it. With the old one, I could just go to Phone & Network Settings and enter in my routers wep code.
> 
> Am I right that now I have to set the wep by using /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl, pick one of the 5 predefined wep keys, then reset my router to the number that comes up? I can't set it to my existing routers wep key?


Correct.


----------



## rpdre1

UPDATE:

Check out this thread about tivoserver here at tcf: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007


----------



## noid370

Gunnyman said:


> ok Number 1
> you burn the instantcake iso to a CD and copy the 00000001 image file from .images
> OR mount the iso image (if you have a utility that can do that) and copy it.
> 2) The image Won't FIT ona drive that small.
> You need to use a drive the same size as your original or preferably LARGER.


Thanks Bud everything work. But now I am getting a telnet error saying my telnet client is adding an extra line that is causing the script to fail. What might I be doing wrong here?


----------



## Gunnyman

did you start telnet with :
telnet -t vt100?


----------



## noid370

Yep! I am using Windows Xp sp2. There is suppose to be some special instructions for XP users but I cant find them.


----------



## rpdre1

Additional Instructions for Windows XP SP2 Users

If you use the telnet client built in to Window XP Service Pack 2, you must follow these
instructions to open your telnet session, otherwise an extra carriage return could be added,
interfering with the interactive portions of the scripts. If you have Service Pack 1, you
don't need these addtional steps.

1. Start--->Run, type in "cmd" the return
2. Type in "telnet" then return
3. Type in "unset crlf" then return
4. To connect to your Tivo, type "o xx.xx.xx.xx" where the x's are your Tivo's IP address.


----------



## rbautch

hpfanatic said:


> I am trying to set up wireless usb network adaptor on my SD-DVR40 DirecTivo that had hacked 4.01b before I imaged to 6.2 and zippered it. With the old one, I could just go to Phone & Network Settings and enter in my routers wep code.
> 
> Am I right that now I have to set the wep by using /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl, pick one of the 5 predefined wep keys, then reset my router to the number that comes up? I can't set it to my existing routers wep key?


 You can use your existing wep key, but you have to use a different verion of the setDDIDweb.tcl script which I posted on DDB. It works with a binary developed by Alldeadhomiez to translate your web key into something tivo can understand. I can't post or link to that binary from here. The title of the DDB thread is: DirecTivo 6.2 Network GUI Research


----------



## Hick

rpdre1 said:


> just want to comment that xvids come out very GOOD (and they transfer to my tivo FAST too) ... i might be dropping hbo until sopranos/entourage now.
> 
> its not hard to install tivoserver. ill give you a quick walkthrough.


Just an added note:

If you have trouble with Xvids crashing your TS when trying to play, it's probably because the TS does not properly support the AC3 audio.

You need to transcode your vids with Virtualdub. Leave the video alone and transcode the audio via LAME to a format understood by TS. If you need a guide on how it's done, I can type one up fairly quick.

NOTE: When doing the transcode, you leave the video untouched, therefore it's quite fast (Only a few minutes to make it compatible with TS and the size usually shriks a bit)


----------



## jeffneb

hi i am new at this is i was wondering how can i program my satillight revicer it a pansat put the codes working for dishnetwork so if u can help i would greatly appieracatie


----------



## rbautch

noid370 said:


> Yep! I am using Windows Xp sp2. There is suppose to be some special instructions for XP users but I cant find them.


I removed those instructions because telnet -t vt100 seems to work for removing the line feeds.


----------



## rbautch

Hick said:


> Just an added note:
> 
> If you have trouble with Xvids crashing your TS when trying to play, it's probably because the TS does not properly support the AC3 audio.
> 
> You need to transcode your vids with Virtualdub. Leave the video alone and transcode the audio via LAME to a format understood by TS. If you need a guide on how it's done, I can type one up fairly quick.
> 
> NOTE: When doing the transcode, you leave the video untouched, therefore it's quite fast (Only a few minutes to make it compatible with TS and the size usually shriks a bit)


 All very good information on tivoserver. I might suggest that you (or someone) start a new thread on the subject. Now that the binary is out, I'm sure many newbs will start using (and posting). I'm interested myself since I've never tried it.


----------



## rpdre1

Hick said:


> Just an added note:
> 
> If you have trouble with Xvids crashing your TS when trying to play, it's probably because the TS does not properly support the AC3 audio.
> 
> You need to transcode your vids with Virtualdub. Leave the video alone and transcode the audio via LAME to a format understood by TS. If you need a guide on how it's done, I can type one up fairly quick.
> 
> NOTE: When doing the transcode, you leave the video untouched, therefore it's quite fast (Only a few minutes to make it compatible with TS and the size usually shriks a bit)


yup i mentioned that same method in my post in the tivoserver support thread,
/forum/showthread.php?p=245823 @ ddb



drez said:


> Almost 90% of my movies are xvids that have AC3 so this has been a big issue for me too. I'm playing the audio through my TV's speakers so AC3 is overkill anyway. Also, almost all of my movies are split up in two parts (CD1 and CD2) so having to open two recordings on my tivo (in the middle of the movie) would of been a pain...
> 
> My solution was to use VirtualDub.
> 
> I merge the two AVIs and transcode the audio to MP3 (LAME 3.97b2, 192 CBR). I had to get an AC3 ACM decompressor and LAME ACM for VirtualDub.
> 
> It takes 12 mins for me to merge a 2hr movie+transcode the audio. Video is not touched (Direct stream copy option in VDub), of course.
> If I wanted to transcode the audio on 1 700mb xvid, that's 6 mins.
> 
> The single AVI (with both parts of the movie) works with TivoServer.
> 
> Having to reencode the video AND audio with tymplex seems like overkill for the time that takes...


----------



## rpdre1

rbautch said:


> All very good information on tivoserver. I might suggest that you (or someone) start a new thread on the subject. Now that the binary is out, I'm sure many newbs will start using (and posting). I'm interested myself since I've never tried it.


wow im shocked, i would of thought you of all people would of tried it already... you GOTTA try tivoserver....


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> wow im shocked, i would of thought you of all people would of tried it already... you GOTTA try tivoserver....


I may not have tried it yet, but I've already designed the computer I'm going to build to support it.


----------



## CKramer

hacked tivo. it is up and running. 

i have been looking for the usb adapter all around but cannot find it. found usb200m but noone had the right version (as suggested by rbautch)

it seems like i am going to order fa120 online, seems like a safe bet. will probably run a cat5 from my basement to the living room behind the wall.

Now, till i do that, i have got this error # 51, which doesn't allow me to record any thing. is there another way to get rid of error # 51?

in Gunny's guide he mentions it can be killed after networking is complete, but at this point i dont have networking complete.

Please help. i want to record tonight's LOST, CSI & Without a Trace. :-(


----------



## Gunnyman

if you don't care about losing recordings and can run guided setup again, clear and delete everything found in system info will take care of error 51.


----------



## noid370

I got everything working now. i found something on the forums about using puty. And it work for me. I just had to uncheck the box that said something about adding an extra line ^m and it work. 


Thanks alot Peeps. going to try my HD Receiver now.


----------



## CKramer

Gunnyman said:


> if you don't care about losing recordings and can run guided setup again, clear and delete everything found in system info will take care of error 51.


well this one is a brand new 120g, so no worry about previous recordings.

i will give that a shot. on the same note, r u saying that i could have somehow migrated all my recordings from the previous hard drive to the new one?

now that would be just sweet


----------



## Sue C.

rbautch said:


> I removed those instructions because telnet -t vt100 seems to work for removing the line feeds.


FYI, that didn't work for me the other day using Win XP SP2. But I was able to find the other instructions and that did the trick.

BTW, The tip someone posted for downloading this whole thread to a text file was a big help for me. I was able to open the whole thread in NoteTab and then whenever I had a question I did a search and got most of my answers that way. So thanks to whoever suggested that. :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

CKramer said:


> well this one is a brand new 120g, so no worry about previous recordings.
> 
> i will give that a shot. on the same note, r u saying that i could have somehow migrated all my recordings from the previous hard drive to the new one?
> 
> now that would be just sweet


you could have, sure especially if this drive came out of th etivo you are hacking.


----------



## CKramer

Gunnyman said:


> you could have, sure especially if this drive came out of th etivo you are hacking.


thanx for the quick response.

this one didn't come out from tivo. my tivo hd is still as it is.

is there a guide on how to move the data from the old tivo hd to the new one being built?

also, after clear and delete everything from the tivo menu, all i will have to do is run the guided setup right? anything else i should be worried about?

i've heard clear and delete takes long time (sometimes 2-3 hours), is it correct?


----------



## Finnstang

Gunnyman said:


> you could have, sure especially if this drive came out of th etivo you are hacking.


If I have an unhacked HDVR2 running 6.2, can I Zipper it and keep my recordings?


----------



## starbiker99

Finnstang said:


> If I have an unhacked HDVR2 running 6.2, can I Zipper it and keep my recordings?


Yes you can. Either upgrade to a new drive keep recordings then Zipper or Zipper your current drive and keep recordings.


----------



## CKramer

can someone recommend the wireless bridge/access point to be used with the usb network adapter.

i am trying to figure out an alternative to running the cable from basement to living room. came across Belkin 7230-4. are there any other that anyone has tried and working?


----------



## Gunnyman

the belkin 7230's in the 2000-3000 series and I THINK the -4 brigde great with each other.


----------



## Gunnyman

CKramer said:


> thanx for the quick response.
> 
> this one didn't come out from tivo. my tivo hd is still as it is.
> 
> is there a guide on how to move the data from the old tivo hd to the new one being built?
> 
> also, after clear and delete everything from the tivo menu, all i will have to do is run the guided setup right? anything else i should be worried about?
> 
> i've heard clear and delete takes long time (sometimes 2-3 hours), is it correct?


is the tivo already running 6.2 on the old drive?
If so, use mfsbackup|mfsrestore (details at hinsdale's or weaknees') to move software and shows to a new drive, then zipper that drive, skipping the image restore option.


----------



## Finnstang

starbiker99 said:


> Yes you can. Either upgrade to a new drive keep recordings then Zipper or Zipper your current drive and keep recordings.


Thanks.


----------



## CKramer

Gunnyman said:


> is the tivo already running 6.2 on the old drive?
> If so, use mfsbackup|mfsrestore (details at hinsdale's or weaknees') to move software and shows to a new drive, then zipper that drive, skipping the image restore option.


old tivo was 3.1. :-( seems like i am going to be out of luck right?


----------



## CKramer

Gunnyman said:


> the belkin 7230's in the 2000-3000 series and I THINK the -4 brigde great with each other.


are there multiple 7230's? i only found F5D7230. Even belkin has the same. 
I am kind of confused with 2000-3000 series.

F5D7230 is the -4 bridge one. sorry kind of new to all this. not aware of all the terminalogies.


----------



## Gunnyman

CKramer said:


> old tivo was 3.1. :-( seems like i am going to be out of luck right?


right


----------



## Gunnyman

CKramer said:


> are there multiple 7230's? i only found F5D7230. Even belkin has the same.
> I am kind of confused with 2000-3000 series.
> 
> F5D7230 is the -4 bridge one. sorry kind of new to all this. not aware of all the terminalogies.


look on the box for a version number.
everything you wanted to know about this router but was afraid to ask can be found here:
http://www.seattlewireless.net/Belkin_F5D7230-4#head-13a6c19653fbac3e05f3cc37bd5b82e94fb0fe93


----------



## kev68

rbautch said:


> You need a kernel with the initrd neutered and it will work fine. If you PM TCF user jasch, he might send one to you.


Will I still need a modded prom for this to work, or is the kernel with the initrd neutered all I need ?


----------



## Gunnyman

R10? Yes needs Modded Prom.


----------



## rbautch

CKramer said:


> old tivo was 3.1. :-( seems like i am going to be out of luck right?


 Not quite. Install mfs_ftp on your 3.1 tivo, get your shows off the drive, reimage to 6.2, and then insert them back on the new 6.2 driive.


----------



## kev68

Any idea where I can get a modded prom? The thread about proms on the 'other forum' seems to have died out.


Thanks for the quick response too, and all your great work. Used the zipper to fix my buddies tivo and everything worked great the first time. You guys are the greatest!!!


----------



## Gunnyman

as far as I know, that guy had the only known supply


----------



## Arcady

I'd think it would be easier to just buy a bare S2 unit for $25-35 than to mess around with modding chips on an R10.


----------



## charlestwaters

Just for kicks and giggles..

Are the recordings on the HDTivo stored in a format that I can just FTP them to my PC, or do I need some sort of utility?

Also, ran TivoWebPlus last night, and trying to import some new icons, and when I click the upload button, it goes right to a 404 error. Anyone else have this problem?

Also, what folder are the recordings saved under?

--- Charles!


----------



## Gunnyman

google for mfs_ftp


----------



## Hick

charlestwaters said:


> Just for kicks and giggles..
> 
> Are the recordings on the HDTivo stored in a format that I can just FTP them to my PC, or do I need some sort of utility?
> 
> Also, ran TivoWebPlus last night, and trying to import some new icons, and when I click the upload button, it goes right to a 404 error. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Also, what folder are the recordings saved under?
> 
> --- Charles!


Check other site, make sure to read the FAQ to get it working on 6.2 if that's your flavor.


----------



## kev68

Arcady said:


> I'd think it would be easier to just buy a bare S2 unit for $25-35 than to mess around with modding chips on an R10.


By bare you mean without harddrive? Where, and will they work with d-rect? I've got a Philips DSR708 from local pawn shop. Tried to activate, but card dosen't match box so sat guys wont activate or send me a new card. Guess they're really crackin down because of all the signal stealing in the past.


----------



## Arcady

Search ebay for "DSR7000" and find one of the units weaknees is selling on there.


----------



## noid370

Ok I installed on my HD Receiver and it told me there is no support for wireless on the HR10-250. Is there anyway around this? I see my wireless USB adapter lighting up but I cant connect. Should I just try a wired USB adapter?


----------



## Berko

I cannot get my wireless to work on a fresh install of the Zipper. Any suggestions?

Installed 6.2 instantcake image using zipper tools cd. Tried both the MA111 and D-Link DWL-122. My network settings are correct - IP set to 192.168.102.110 with a router of 192.168.102.1. SSID "Airport" (It's an airport express). The adapters work in laptops. My network is unsecured, but has mac address restricting - (yes, I've added the Mac address to the router).

Unless I have just missed it, I have searched the forum pretty extensively, and although there are mostly posts about asking WHICH adapters work (which is why I went out and bought the MA111), I cannot find anyone who can't necessarily get it to work.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## pluto

Have 2 zippered Dsr 704 units, both with 6.2 prior to drive swap, one with 160gb & other with 300gb. The zipper is working fine. I used Hinsdale instructions to replace the existing drives. Following the zipper install & running the enhancement script/reboot, I have only 120 hours on the 160 / 120 hours on the 300gb. I reinstalled each drives & ran mfsadd / -x /dev/hdx and get 141 gb nothing to add message. 

Obviously missed someting somewhere. All seems to be working great except for drive size. I expected to see about 141hours on the 160 drive & 240hours on the 300 gb? Help needed.


----------



## zgolfing

rpdre1 said:


> just want to comment that xvids come out very GOOD (and they transfer to my tivo FAST too) ... i might be dropping hbo until sopranos/entourage now.
> 
> its not hard to install tivoserver. ill give you a quick walkthrough.
> 
> get tivoserver_0.4.3_cygwin.zip from sourceforge (just one file inside: tivoserver.exe) and get cygwin1.dll and put them in the same folder. early on in ddb support thread you will read that you have to compile tivoserver, but thats no longer necessary because of this binary.
> 
> first time you run tivoserver.exe (a DOS like box will open and close by itself the first time. i will explain, keep reading), it will create a folder:
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Your_Username_Here\Application Data\.tivoserver\ (quick shortcut to that-> %APPDATA%\.tivoserver\)
> 
> inside the .tivoserver folder is settings.cfg file (NEEDS to stay in UNIX format so dont use notepad,etc to edit; use ultraedit,etc).
> 
> Note: tivoserver will also make a settings.cfg.new file but that file is NOT the real settings file. It's there just to show new settings in settings.cfg for users upgrading from older tivoserver versions.
> 
> in settings.cfg there's a part that says: (with your username instead of mine of course)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> # VIDEO_DIR
> #
> # Specifies the directory where video files exist for tivoserver to serve.
> # Add _one_ directory per line (ie per VIDEO_DIR tag), but you may add several
> # directories using several VIDEO_DIR lines
> # Possible values: Any valid directory name
> VIDEO_DIR=C:\Documents and Settings\Dre\Application Data/video/
> 
> Don't worry about / & \
> 
> The reason tivoserver closed on you the first time you ran it was because tivoserver looked for that folder to load videos and it didn't exist. tivoserver didn't have any videos to load and it closed by itself.
> 
> All you have to do is make a folder called video in Application Data and you don't have to edit settings.cfg file (or worry about not saving the file in UNIX format).
> 
> Or you can replace the line with whatever folder(s) you want. The regular windows path in the settings file will work. Just make sure you're saving the file in UNIX.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> VIDEO_DIR=C:\Movies\
> VIDEO_DIR=D:\TV Shows\
> VIDEO_DIR=C:\TV Shows\
> 
> Now with your xvid/divx .avi, .mpg, .ty, and even .wmv (some wmv's won't work) in the folders you put in settings.cfg, tivoserver will work. Some files might not work, live with it. Read through the last couple of pages of the support thread at ddb for help.
> 
> TivoServer will show up as a TiVo in the bottom of your Now Playing List. Screenshots here: http://tivoserver.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
> 
> Before you ask, to make the subfolders inside your video folders show up as groups in TiVo (like in the screen shot i linked) you have to change GROUPING_TYPE=GroupBySeries to GROUPING_TYPE=GroupByDirectory in settings.cfg. Once they are transfered to your tivo, they won't be grouped so it's not worth it to me.
> 
> .... See, it wasn't that hard.
> 
> I know this is offtopic but I know many zipper users would be interested in this.
> 
> DO NOT ask for support here about tivoserver or anywhere else (INCLUDING DDB). Read (NOT post) & search through the last couple of pages of the support thread at ddb.
> Figure it out or don't use it. Simple as that.
> It's not that hard to setup, really.


Make sure you have the most current .dll dated 1/18/2006 other wise you make get a run time error


----------



## Vito the TiVo

zgolfing said:



> Make sure you have the most current .dll dated 1/18/2006 other wise you make get a run time error


And I personally had to create C:\cygwin\tmp for it to work...

Sorry.

All right, that's the end of tivoserver in the zipper thread right?

If you're interested but really can't figure it out, just be patient... the program's not ready for primetime yet.

EDIT: fixed crucial typo


----------



## rpdre1

Vito the TiVo said:


> And I personally had to create C:\cygwin\temp for it to work...
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> All right, that's the end of tivoserver in the zipper thread right?
> 
> If you're interested but really can't figure it out, just be patient... the program's not ready for primetime yet.


you're right. i missed that because i had previously been running tivoserver from cygwin so i didn't notice. i moved my real cygwin somewhere else and made a tmp folder to test and it worked. thanks for catching that.

it's C:\cygwin\tmp not C:\cygwin\temp though. did you make a typo in your post? i tried both and only tmp worked for me.

ive edited my post and added this part in.


----------



## Gunnyman

can we please move teh tivoserver discussion to it's own thread? (cuz I have lots of questions too)


----------



## Gunnyman

noid370 said:


> Ok I installed on my HD Receiver and it told me there is no support for wireless on the HR10-250. Is there anyway around this? I see my wireless USB adapter lighting up but I cant connect. Should I just try a wired USB adapter?


Theres no support for wireless unless you say the magic words..
Just jokin (hey it's early ) Get a wired adapter.


----------



## Gunnyman

Berko said:


> I cannot get my wireless to work on a fresh install of the Zipper. Any suggestions?
> 
> Installed 6.2 instantcake image using zipper tools cd. Tried both the MA111 and D-Link DWL-122. My network settings are correct - IP set to 192.168.102.110 with a router of 192.168.102.1. SSID "Airport" (It's an airport express). The adapters work in laptops. My network is unsecured, but has mac address restricting - (yes, I've added the Mac address to the router).
> 
> Unless I have just missed it, I have searched the forum pretty extensively, and although there are mostly posts about asking WHICH adapters work (which is why I went out and bought the MA111), I cannot find anyone who can't necessarily get it to work.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


did you set your SSID correctly on the TiVo?


----------



## Gunnyman

pluto said:


> Have 2 zippered Dsr 704 units, both with 6.2 prior to drive swap, one with 160gb & other with 300gb. The zipper is working fine. I used Hinsdale instructions to replace the existing drives. Following the zipper install & running the enhancement script/reboot, I have only 120 hours on the 160 / 120 hours on the 300gb. I reinstalled each drives & ran mfsadd / -x /dev/hdx and get 141 gb nothing to add message.
> 
> Obviously missed someting somewhere. All seems to be working great except for drive size. I expected to see about 141hours on the 160 drive & 240hours on the 300 gb? Help needed.


take your original drives and do an mfsbackup|mfsrestore instead of mfsadd.


----------



## captainjrl

Gunnyman said:


> can we please move teh tivoserver discussion to it's own thread? (cuz I have lots of questions too)


where is this new thread because I wanna do this too?


----------



## Gunnyman

someone start one


----------



## Finnstang

Just wanted to say a quick thanks to Gunnyman, rbautch, and rpdre1. Last night I zippered both of my HDVR2s and my HR10-250 and tested out MRV between the two HDRV2s. Worked like a champ. The only problem I encountered during the entire process was when I was restoring a backup of my 120 GB 6.2 HDVR2 to my 40 GB 3.1.whatever HDVR2 to get it to 6.2 software before applying the Zipper. I was getting errors during the restore of the image onto the smaller drive, but once I took out the -s 127 and the x out of the -zxpi, I was golden. I also installed TivoServer and JavaHMO while I was here at work and played some with TWP. Also, LogMeIn rocks!


----------



## Gunnyman

Happy customers RuLE!


----------



## noid370

Gunnyman said:


> Theres no support for wireless unless you say the magic words..
> Just jokin (hey it's early ) Get a wired adapter.


Should I get a certain one or any wired adapter can work?


----------



## Gunnyman

netgear FA120 is my favorite
but there's a list of them at tivo.com/support


----------



## rbautch

pluto said:


> Have 2 zippered Dsr 704 units, both with 6.2 prior to drive swap, one with 160gb & other with 300gb. The zipper is working fine. I used Hinsdale instructions to replace the existing drives. Following the zipper install & running the enhancement script/reboot, I have only 120 hours on the 160 / 120 hours on the 300gb. I reinstalled each drives & ran mfsadd / -x /dev/hdx and get 141 gb nothing to add message.
> 
> Obviously missed someting somewhere. All seems to be working great except for drive size. I expected to see about 141hours on the 160 drive & 240hours on the 300 gb? Help needed.


 You can't expand an already expanded drive. Use MRV to transfer your shows to one of the tivos, reimage the tivo without the shows with the Zipper, transfer the shows to the newly imaged tivo, then reimage the other one.


----------



## rbautch

noid370 said:


> Should I get a certain one or any wired adapter can work?


 For the HR10-250, not all of the wired adapters on the tivo site will work with Zipper in it's current form. The FA120 will work. See here for more info.


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> You can't expand an already expanded drive. Use MRV to transfer your shows to one of the tivos, reimage the tivo without the shows with the Zipper, transfer the shows to the newly imaged tivo, then reimage the other one.


Just be prepared for this to take a looong time. I did this after I goofed up on one, and lost a couple of significant hacks, so I - transferred all of the shows on it to another one, and then later back to the original one after re-zippering it. The first set of transfers slowed way down - took the box about a day and a half to move everything over. I don't know why, but it did, and I didn't worry about it too much as I don't expect to have to do it very often


----------



## rbautch

Berko said:


> I cannot get my wireless to work on a fresh install of the Zipper. Any suggestions?
> 
> Installed 6.2 instantcake image using zipper tools cd. Tried both the MA111 and D-Link DWL-122. My network settings are correct - IP set to 192.168.102.110 with a router of 192.168.102.1. SSID "Airport" (It's an airport express). The adapters work in laptops. My network is unsecured, but has mac address restricting - (yes, I've added the Mac address to the router).
> 
> Unless I have just missed it, I have searched the forum pretty extensively, and although there are mostly posts about asking WHICH adapters work (which is why I went out and bought the MA111), I cannot find anyone who can't necessarily get it to work.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Did you reboot the tivo after you booted for the first time? Make sure there's no WEP security and try disabling the mac security. Otherwise everything looks fine.


----------



## dhersh

I know I'm DUMB but now I'm DUMB and stuck

I appologize for the level of detail in this posting, but I would rather have all the details so other 

questions don't need to be asked. I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 that the harddrive finally croaked. Since BestBuy 

was having a sale on Western Digital 300gb harddrives I figured this was gods way of telling me it was time 

to try the new zipper scripts.

I of course downloaded the InstantCake iso and the new pvtupgrade bootable iso. Using these and the 

instructions given to me on the tivo_zipper html document. I created the new Zipper tools 

CD.

Using the zipper script, I first unpacked the image onto my virgin WD harddrive. I then ran the zipper 

utility again as instructed input the correct static ip_address(192.168.50.15) , gateway(192.168.50.1), and ssid. I verified the my netgear WGR614v4 wirless router had it's WEP and WPA off and was in unsecure mode. I also verified it was both b and g mode. The wirless USB adapter I am using is an D-Link DWL-122 which I also verfied was functional in an idependent test (Worth noting I have two DWL-122 which I attempted this process with to verify also that wasn't bad). All the messages on the screen where that the script completed sucessfully. When I put the harddrive back into the Tivo and booted I received an error message telling me "Problem Found" and that a hardware error occured and I would not be able to record or view recorded shows until it was resolved and that I needed to restart the TIVO box. I went through the setup of the Dish and all that went without problem, I was able to receive all the shows, however there wasn't any network setup area anymore in the menus, just phone information. Expecting this (Because it was in the documentation that I would have to reboot anyway) I rebooted my machine. Now I receive the channels, but can't go to the now showing area to see anything recorded (Not that there is anything yet anyway) because I still recieve the error message. I also cannot telnet to the machine to run the other scripts. My DWL-122 shows power but no link. Wireless devices in my house are able to link, but not Tivo.

I had repeated this process more than once in an attempt to resolve it, but I received the same result each time.

At this point I am a little stumped.(Or maybe a little stupid) Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman

since you went thru guided setup, which resets all of the mfs data (where wireless info is stored) your best bet, unless you have a serial cable, is to rezipper, this time opting OUT of the image restore process.


----------



## Finnstang

The error message you are getting is the Error 51 message from using an image that was not off your DTiVo and that is normal. You will get rid of that once you can telnet onto your DTiVo and run the Enhancements script. So the only question then is the Wireless adapter. Is the DWL-122 one of the useable adapters? I will search to see, but I am not sure.

Edit: I missed the guided setup part.


----------



## dhersh

So to recap this is what should happen

Zipper -- to load image
Zipper -- to complete upgrade
and now 
Zipper -- Hopefully to resolve the wireless issue. 

Also is that hardware error I mentioned the "Error Code 51" that is documented in the instructions.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes the hardware error is error 51.
at this point you should just need to zipper, boot tivo, telnet in to complete zipper, reboot again and done.


----------



## dhersh

Gunnyman said:


> yes the hardware error is error 51.
> at this point you should just need to zipper, boot tivo, telnet in to complete zipper, reboot again and done.


U DA MAN!!!!


----------



## matt_auer

I changed TWP Port from 80 to 3018 via the hackman menu and restarted TWP from within hackman and it never seems to restart properly.(I can not browse it using the new port)
If I reboot the Tivo, I can then run TWB by typing 192.168.0.100:3018, but the process never stays running for more than a day now.
It was working fine on Port 80 day after day. 
Can anyone tell me why it is no longer restarting itself each day properly? 

Thanks, Matt


----------



## kimsan

FA-120, wireless bridge, and Zipper instructions in hand, I'm about to take the plunge on an HR10 250!

Wish me luck


----------



## rbautch

dhersh said:


> So to recap this is what should happen
> 
> Zipper -- to load image
> Zipper -- to complete upgrade
> and now
> Zipper -- Hopefully to resolve the wireless issue.
> 
> Also is that hardware error I mentioned the "Error Code 51" that is documented in the instructions.


Actually I think your problem is even simpler and you don't have to rerun the Zipper. Going through guided setup does not clear MFS settings, so your fine there. Your problem is that you didn't reboot before you tried to connect. Rebooting clears the error 51 and sets your IP parameters in mfs.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> yes the hardware error is error 51.
> at this point you should just need to zipper, boot tivo, telnet in to complete zipper, reboot again and done.


 Come on now, Gunny. I hope I don't have to tell you to re-read the instructions!  Your order is a bit off.


----------



## stingerxxx

Anyone had luck with the Ver. 2 linksys usb200m, I looked every where for the ver.1 Finally thought I found one. Looked exactly like the one mentioned on tivo website, had orange and white cdrom on it. Thought for sure this was it. However after opening it and hooking to my Dtivo, Lights up but won't connect, can't find it on network, so I looked at the bottom of the adapter, guess what its ver 2. . Looks like i'll have to order one off the net. Unless someone has gotten it to work?


----------



## Gunnyman

sorry gang Russ is correct.
it's been a long dang day.


----------



## kimsan

Zipper phase 1 no problem. Wired to the router, connected, telnet -t vt100 mode just fine.

Unfortunately I got CRLF so tweak.sh failed. Ran PuTTY and fixed the CRLR prob, but the screipt wants to go to the net to d/l enhancements. it's a no-go that way as yet.

Re-run zipper?

Help, please!


----------



## charlestwaters

if you run tweak_uninstall.sh, it will remove all the files it needs, and won't find the file that is there that forces the wanted update.

Then rerun tweak.sh and you are all good! RAN into that problem myself!

--- Goobz!


----------



## charlestwaters

Just for a quick note to myself.. Anyone confirm if TivoServer on the PC is compatible with HR10-250 or not? I ran it, and when it sits at the dos prompt, all I get is a "Added Tivo: ()"


----------



## rpdre1

it only works with SD tivos because theres no 6.2 for the HDTiVo. sorry


----------



## charlestwaters

rpdre1 said:


> it only works with SD tivos because theres no 6.2 for the HDTiVo. sorry


That's what I thought!


----------



## rbautch

kimsan said:


> Zipper phase 1 no problem. Wired to the router, connected, telnet -t vt100 mode just fine.
> 
> Unfortunately I got CRLF so tweak.sh failed. Ran PuTTY and fixed the CRLR prob, but the screipt wants to go to the net to d/l enhancements. it's a no-go that way as yet.
> 
> Re-run zipper?
> 
> Help, please!


If it wants to go to the net that means you don't have the rbautch_files.tgz archive in the same directory as tweak.sh. They should both be in /hacks.


----------



## dhersh

rbautch said:


> Actually I think your problem is even simpler and you don't have to rerun the Zipper. Going through guided setup does not clear MFS settings, so your fine there. Your problem is that you didn't reboot before you tried to connect. Rebooting clears the error 51 and sets your IP parameters in mfs.


Again I will start with identifying I am and idiot, but when you say I didn't reboot before I tried to connect, do you mean before I attempted to telnet to the box, or before I attempted to setup the dish. I did reboot after I had attempted to configure my round dish, and before I attempted to telnet without any success. Also I have attempted to reboot a few times since. One problem I did have was the system didn't allow me to get to the restart menu option for a while it just kept displaying the problem message. I considered just pulling the power plug hoping this was the same as rebooting but was concerned that might not do what ever rebooting was supposed to do. Finally I was able to get to this screen and reboot. Sorry I'm just rambling....

So. At this point assuming I start from scratch (Which isn't a problem for me)
Should I A

Zipper to load image,
Zipper without loading image as per instructions
Put hard drive in TiVO and as soon as I see the error message, power off (pull the power cord or get to the reboot screen)
start back up
Now I should have the ability to configure the dish and telnet to the box.
Continue with Scripts

OR B
Zipper to load image
Zipper without loading image as per instructions
Put hard drive in TIVO and after I receive the error message, configure the Dish
Reboot or pull the power cord
power back on 
telnet to box and run script

OR C

Zipper to load image
Zipper without loading image as per instructions
Put hard Drive in and wait for error message to complete,
configure dish
reboot or pull the power cord
remove hard drive and zipper it again without loading image
put drive back in tivo and boot
telnet and complete zipper and reboot.

Wow that was confusing to type....

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

A (that was easy to type  )


----------



## charlestwaters

Quick ? for everyone! I rememer SOMEWHERE over the last 3 days or so, I remember reading a post or link of somewhere that refered me to software to convert the .ty images to .mpg or .avi for archival purposes to a DVD! Can someone help me out with that!?

--- Goobz!


----------



## kimsan

rbautch said:


> If it wants to go to the net that means you don't have the rbautch_files.tgz archive in the same directory as tweak.sh. They should both be in /hacks.


Thanks!

In the interim, I ran the uninstall.sh , re zippered, and was right back on my game.

tweak.sh ran great using PuTTY and specifying telnet and the non-CRLF option. Wired connection was fine. I'm hacked but have mucked up the wireless bridge part.

WAF required me to quit for tonight. I hope to have sorted through my self-induced probs in the morning.

You guys have done (and continue to do) a great job.

Thanks again!


----------



## kimsan

charlestwaters said:


> Quick ? for everyone! I rememer SOMEWHERE over the last 3 days or so, I remember reading a post or link of somewhere that refered me to software to convert the .ty images to .mpg or .avi for archival purposes to a DVD! Can someone help me out with that!?
> 
> --- Goobz!


Try This Link. I haven't made it that far just yet, but it looks promising.

Keep in mind we don't discuss *T*hose ver*Y* special tools on the TCF.


----------



## kimsan

Followup:

Looks like it just as easy as accepting .035 as the wireless address instead of .101. I can live with that easily.

If I haven't mentioned it before, you guys are doing a great job. I read through pages of technobabble and settled for analog recordings and second class citizenship on D*'s *bleeding edge* HD drv. You're helping to turn it back into the truly useful "appliance" a TiVo was born to be.

Major hats off and dinner at "Ray's Shanty" (famous for fresh seafood, shrimp a specialty) if you ever make it to the Eastern Shore.

All that said before I've got my net working


----------



## kimsan

Interesting. I set the IP at 192.168.0.35 (default for the bridge) and it liked .029 better.

I'll figure it out later.

I'm into it for now


----------



## noid370

I got everything working fine. But can somebody tell me if DirectTV Tivo work with 
Galleon or JAVAHmo? Or is it something else out there I can use to work the same way?


----------



## lee espinoza

noid370 said:


> I got everything working fine. But can somebody tell me if DirectTV Tivo work with
> Galleon or JAVAHmo? Or is it something else out there I can use to work the same way?


DIRECTV TIVO will work with JavaHMO but not Galleon


----------



## zardoz007

My DSR704 should be here Monday. I just got a deal on a 160G HD at Best Buy. I got all the Zipper files and ready to download the PTV files. I think I read every post in this thread so now the question.

Which PTV file will I need?

They have an "ICAKE" file for 3.1.1 and for 6.2, and a "PTVNET" file for each version. I get that the PTVNET files add USB networking. The 2-part question is:

If I am making a brand new drive, _why does it matter _ if the original was 3.1.1 or 6.2? (Why not go for the 6.2?)

And, do I need the "PTVNET" version, or does Zipper add the USB network changes?

I appreciate the work that has gone on in developing the Zipper as well as those who have posted their problems.

P.S. Gunny's favorite USB adaptor can be found at Justdeals site for 12.99 and free shipping.

Thanks :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

instantcake 6.2 and the 5 dollar boot cd are all you need.


----------



## zardoz007

Good Morning, Gunny. Thanks and I look forward to being one of those "I ran the Zipper and it works great" guys.


----------



## Gunnyman

There are quite a few of them out there. Just don't sell your tivo "to a friend"


----------



## charlestwaters

kimsan said:


> Try This Link. I haven't made it that far just yet, but it looks promising.
> 
> Keep in mind we don't discuss *T*hose ver*Y* special tools on the TCF.


Of course we don't speak of those things like that on here! I appreciate you pointing me in the right direction! That link OverThere (grin) worked greeeeat!

--- Goobz!


----------



## rbautch

zardoz007 said:


> My DSR704 should be here Monday. I just got a deal on a 160G HD at Best Buy. I got all the Zipper files and ready to download the PTV files. I think I read every post in this thread so now the question.
> 
> Which PTV file will I need?
> 
> They have an "ICAKE" file for 3.1.1 and for 6.2, and a "PTVNET" file for each version. I get that the PTVNET files add USB networking. The 2-part question is:
> 
> If I am making a brand new drive, _why does it matter _ if the original was 3.1.1 or 6.2? (Why not go for the 6.2?)
> 
> And, do I need the "PTVNET" version, or does Zipper add the USB network changes?
> 
> I appreciate the work that has gone on in developing the Zipper as well as those who have posted their problems.
> 
> P.S. Gunny's favorite USB adaptor can be found at Justdeals site for 12.99 and free shipping.
> 
> Thanks :up:


PTVnet is an alternative to the Zipper, so you don't need both. Justdeals ran out of the FA120's. Darn!


----------



## rpdre1

rbautch said:


> PTVnet is an alternative to the Zipper, so you don't need both. Justdeals ran out of the FA120's. Darn!


I got my fa120 from them back in decemeber, good service from them.


----------



## bommarkm

I just realized when I ran the zipper that I put the wrong SSID. Do I just rerun the zipper to change it or do I need to format the hard drive and start from the beginning?

Thanks,
Kerry


----------



## Gunnyman

re-run zipper OR connect via a serial cable or wired adapter and re-run the set ssid script


----------



## medicjim

Gunnyman said:


> Hacking your 6.2 DirecTivo just got very easy! Rbautch and I have partnered to create a tool that completely automates the Unguide and installs his Tivo Enhancements, allowing you to completely hack your Tivo in no time at all. We thought it was the next logical step in Tivo Hacking, and so we proudly present The Zipper. The Zipper is as easy as Tivo hacking gets! Please note, I will no longer be monitoring the 6.2 to hacked 6.2 thread so if you have questions ask them in THIS one. Support for Rbautch's enhancement script will continue in his original thread.
> Many thanks to principal tester Dirac, and beta testers Jasch, Tsunami, and David Platt. Special thanks to Lou Jacob for his guidance throughout the development of The Zipper.
> Please note, Rbautch and I will be monitoring this thread very regularly, so PLEASE don't discuss it at "the other place" or fill up our PM Boxes with questions.
> DO NOT POST ON DDB ABOUT THE ZIPPER....


Does this work on Toshiba series2 Units?


----------



## Gunnyman

it it on the list of supported units?


----------



## stevecon

rbautch said:


> PTVnet is an alternative to the Zipper, so you don't need both. Justdeals ran out of the FA120's. Darn!


www.ZipZoomFly.com has 'em for $24.95 ea / tax free & shipped 2nd day air!


----------



## stevecon

I just installed the Zipper on 2 Tivos - one is an SD style & the other is the HD 10-250. All installed without a hitch, no errors, etc. The SD was fine, I attempted to start TWP, and got a warning, and hit KILL it thinking I was killing my original request - wrong. Now, I am unable to open the IP 192.168.0.201 in my browser. How do I fix this? I can telnet in with no problem. On the HD tivo, I have access to the webpage in it at 192.168.0.200, but on the "screen" page I get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
while executing
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I thought it was on this page I could change from static IPs to dynamic. I can't check this as the other webpage of the SD unit won't display. Any ideas on getting the webpage back up & changing to DHCP assigned addys?

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

telnet in to teh SD unit
type twp
??
Profit 
As for part two of your question I have no idea since I haven't got an HDTivo so I dunno what works and what doesn't.


----------



## stevecon

Gunnyman said:


> telnet in to teh SD unit
> type twp
> ??
> Profit
> As for part two of your question I have no idea since I haven't got an HDTivo so I dunno what works and what doesn't.


Thanks - twp restarted, but I still can't connect to the webserver. ::sigh::


----------



## Gunnyman

any firewall running?


----------



## stevecon

Gunnyman said:


> any firewall running?


Nope. Ran ok 'til I killed it. 
I get:

breeze-TiVo# twp
starting Tivowebplus
breeze-TiVo# /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such fi
le or directory

The "no such file or directory" is not good tho. I uninstalled & reran zipper. same problems. ::sigh::


----------



## stevecon

Is there a way to undo/uninstall so that I can reinstall?


----------



## bommarkm

I was able to telnet into the tivo and run the enhancement script. Everything went fine with that but my tivo is saying that I have a hardware problem and cannot record programs. Could I have a bad harddrive? I just bought it last week. It's a Seagate Baracuda 250 gb.

Thanks,
Kerry


----------



## rpdre1

telnet in and type:
sh /busybox/51killer.tcl


----------



## bommarkm

rpdre1 said:


> telnet in and type:
> sh /busybox/51killer.tcl


Thanks. I didn't realize that was the 51 error.


----------



## Gunnyman

stevecon said:


> Is there a way to undo/uninstall so that I can reinstall?


you can go to tivowebplus.sourceforge.net and download tivowebplus, un compress it
then ftp to the tivo


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> you can go to tivowebplus.sourceforge.net and download tivowebplus, un compress it
> then ftp to the tivo


You can also extract the TWP archive from the tools disk, which has the extra modules, and other tweaks.


----------



## stevecon

Gunnyman said:


> you can go to tivowebplus.sourceforge.net and download tivowebplus, un compress it
> then ftp to the tivo


I was able to run sh tweak_uninstall.sh and then reinstalled. I can see the web servers on both machines now. Thanks!


----------



## yazyazoo

I was wondering if someone who could tell me how to get the Airlink USB to Ethernet adapter to work on my Directivo. I installed the Zipper and got to the step of telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress with the Airlink. Do I need to install the drivers when I made this Zipper drive? I don't see anything when I try to telnet.


----------



## rpdre1

are you replacing tivoipaddress with your tivo's ip address?


----------



## yazyazoo

yes I am, I put in telnet -t vt100 192.168.2.103
Should the Airlink work right off the bat without any modifactions to the zipper script?


----------



## Gunnyman

the airlink won;t work until AFTER the usb 2.0 drivers are loaded when you telnet in. I suggest building a serial cable or connecting via a reccomended wired adpater to finish.


----------



## yazyazoo

Gunnyman,

I found this site for building a serial cable.

http://minnie.tuhs.org/twiki/bin/view/Hardware/MakingSerialCable#Making_A_Serial_Cable_for_Your_T

Is this correct? Also what would I type in to activate the USB 2.0 ports on the Zipper?

Thanks.


----------



## pluto

Deleted the contents of my tweak.sh file when I tried to upgrade the enhancement script (shows as 0 file size). I tried to reinstall by ftp (Filezilla) but it seems the file on the Tivo is write protected & shows a "critical transfer error" and will not over write the file? Is this a permission issue & what is the easiest way to reinstall? I can not seem to ftp any files to the tivo although I can see the files by ftp.


----------



## rbautch

Mount your directory rw first.


----------



## cinthia

Ok, here goes my newbie question. Please bear with me. I have a PC for emergencies such as hacking a tivo but am a Mac user & creative writer so my left brain is weak. 

I bought a PhillipsDSR704, supposedly ready to network. 
The seller says all I have to do is enter the address in a browser & finish set up. I've been trying for 6 months and it doesn't work! He insists, via email that my router is not set up properly but it IS! I'm hoping someone here can explain in dummy language. 

I recently switched from static to DHCP & I don't know how to do port mapping yet but here's my setup 
Apple Airport Extreme Base Station routing DHCP
Assigned addresses to my iMac desktop, network printer, Networked File Storage and 2 Tivo2 units. Everything else, including this new Tivo is using dynamic but I can see the addresses. Typing the addresses of everything else brings up welcome screens so I know the router is working. The PhillipsDSR704 ip gets a window saying the browser can not connect to this address because it can not connect to this server.

The Now Playing List on both Tivo2s shows all 3 Tivos but again, I can't access the Phillips, which for some reason is called 8330. Same thing happens on the PC with Tivo2go. I get a message saying this Tivo has not been set up for sharing. Go to Tivo dot com and set it up for HMO. Obviously I can't do that or set it up in the Tivo itself so, somehow I have to get in the back door. It's system settings do say back door enabled. 

Can anyone tell me if I need some special software and if so, what? Please remember you're talking to a newbie. Apparently the cracking open and blessing of the Tivo HD, whatever that means, has been done but what's the next step? anyone? anyone? Thanks for any advice you can give.

ps what the heck is an image call? I've been trying to submit this for an hour but keep getting the error message that my post contains urls or image calls? I've been deleting words by trial and error. Why the heck doesn't it highlight the offending text?


----------



## Gunnyman

cinthia said:


> Ok, here goes my newbie question. Please bear with me. I have a PC for emergencies such as hacking a tivo but am a Mac user & creative writer so my left brain is weak.
> 
> I bought a PhillipsDSR704, supposedly ready to network.
> The seller says all I have to do is enter the address in a browser & finish set up. I've been trying for 6 months and it doesn't work! He insists, via email that my router is not set up properly but it IS! I'm hoping someone here can explain in dummy language.
> 
> I recently switched from static to DHCP & I don't know how to do port mapping yet but here's my setup
> Apple Airport Extreme Base Station routing DHCP
> Assigned addresses to my iMac desktop, network printer, Networked File Storage and 2 Tivo2 units. Everything else, including this new Tivo is using dynamic but I can see the addresses. Typing the addresses of everything else brings up welcome screens so I know the router is working. The PhillipsDSR704 ip gets a window saying the browser can not connect to this address because it can not connect to this server.
> 
> The Now Playing List on both Tivo2s shows all 3 Tivos but again, I can't access the Phillips, which for some reason is called 8330. Same thing happens on the PC with Tivo2go. I get a message saying this Tivo has not been set up for sharing. Go to Tivo dot com and set it up for HMO. Obviously I can't do that or set it up in the Tivo itself so, somehow I have to get in the back door. It's system settings do say back door enabled.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I need some special software and if so, what? Please remember you're talking to a newbie. Apparently the cracking open and blessing of the Tivo HD, whatever that means, has been done but what's the next step? anyone? anyone? Thanks for any advice you can give.
> 
> ps what the heck is an image call? I've been trying to submit this for an hour but keep getting the error message that my post contains urls or image calls? I've been deleting words by trial and error. Why the heck doesn't it highlight the offending text?


Sounds like you purchased a hacked Tivo (Ebay?) 
Your unit IS hacked if you can see it from your other two unit's Now Playing Screens. What your seller didn't tell you, is you cannot MRV between an unhacked Series 2 Standalone and a Hacked Series 2 Dtivo.
Tivo To Go won't work on the DTiVo either because that feature is not available in the series 2 DTiVos.
To browse the DTivo, you need something called tivoweb installed on the unit.

As for your post, new members are restricted from attatchemnts, in line pix, and urls for the 1st 5 posts


----------



## Gunnyman

yazyazoo said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> I found this site for building a serial cable.
> 
> http://minnie.tuhs.org/twiki/bin/view/Hardware/MakingSerialCable#Making_A_Serial_Cable_for_Your_T
> 
> Is this correct? Also what would I type in to activate the USB 2.0 ports on the Zipper?
> 
> Thanks.


that's the one
once you are in with a bash prompt, just follow the rest of the zipper's instructions.


----------



## pmcampb

Hi,
I have a HR10-250. I took a drive and used the PTR instant cake on it successfully. Then proceeded to use zipper, but when I try to boot I get the Welcome screen and it just sits there. I do get the network adapter to power up which I assume that means that the USB port got enabled. I did not have it restore the kernel. It saw my root partition as 7 and said that it had completed successfully. Did I do something wrong? Is there something that anyone can suggest?


----------



## Gunnyman

didn't have it restore the kernel?
you mean that you did NOT install a hacked kernel?


----------



## stevecon

To all you hacked HR10-250 owners out there: When you point your browser at your HR10-250's IP addy, and click "SCREEN" (http://192.168.0.xxx/screen/), what do you see? I get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
while executing
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gunnyman

send key prolly no worky on a HR10-250.
And I get the same error on 6.2


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> PTVnet is an alternative to the Zipper, so you don't need both. Justdeals ran out of the FA120's. Darn!


Check back daily. The FA120's from justdeals.com are refurbs. and they get a fresh supply from Netgear constantly.


----------



## pmcampb

What I meant was that I answered no to the restore kernel question when running zipper because I already had a kernel. Was that wrong?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
you need to say yes to that


----------



## pmcampb

thanks. I was concerned about doing that since it said something about a 6.2 kernel, but I know that I copied the 3.15f kernel from the instant cake cd. Besides I didn't think that the kernel that came on the instant cake cd was hacked.


----------



## Gunnyman

it isn't hacked you use the kernel from the 5 dollar boot CD per instructions.


----------



## pmcampb

I'll give that a try THANKS!


----------



## rbautch

stevecon said:


> To all you hacked HR10-250 owners out there: When you point your browser at your HR10-250's IP addy, and click "SCREEN" (http://192.168.0.xxx/screen/), what do you see? I get:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_screen '/' ''
> invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
> while executing
> "SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
> (procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> Any thoughts?


Go to your tivowebplus directory and delete hackman.ini and hackman.cfg if they are there. Then restart TWP.


----------



## zardoz007

WOO-HOO1
New hard drive zippered flawlessly though step "I". Tivo arrives tommorow.
Q. Is it best to test it out "stock" first, then install new zippered drive? Or do first hook-up with hacked unit.

I have new card from Direct already. Is there a best sequence?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

I usually recommend hooking up a tivo after you image it tpo make sure it boots. makes troubleshooting much easier


----------



## rbautch

pmcampb said:


> What I meant was that I answered no to the restore kernel question when running zipper because I already had a kernel. Was that wrong?


 There is no kernel restore question.


----------



## mightydave

I just zippered a new drive for my soon-to-arrive HR10-250. Everything is great so far.

However, I read a post on page 98 of this thread that suggested answering yes to a kernel question? I followed the PDF steps and don't remember there being a kernel question. Is that correct? 

When my new TiVo comes in on Tuesday, I'll boot it up with the stock drive - verify it works - then replace with the zippered drive and continue. Is that correct?

I'm an avid user of TivoTool for the Mac and Tivoserver as well. I assume I'll at least be able to use TivoTool to pull stuff off using vserver. Any one doing this? I also assume that Tivoserver won't work with the HR10-250 because of the lack of MRV. 

Thanks for this app. It's wonderful so far.


----------



## Gunnyman

you are correct on all counts.
No Idea where that poster was seing a "kernel question"


----------



## stevecon

rbautch said:


> Go to your tivowebplus directory and delete hackman.ini and hackman.cfg if they are there. Then restart TWP.


They're in "/tivowebplus/modules" - not "/tivowebplus", should I still delete them where found?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes


----------



## pmcampb

Sorry for the misunderstanding earlier, zipper saw a 6.2 image on the cd and asked if I wanted it installed. I have to admit that I am getting confused at this point about the numbers that I need for my HR10-250. I have a 3.1.5f kernel installed by going through the instant cake process. Then I attempted to zipper the same drive. I've answered both yes and no (different attempts) to the install of the 6.2 image (is this correct for my 250?). The 6.2 image came from the $5 disk from the S2 folder. 
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Gunnyman

ok slow down.
The 6.2 IMAGE is onthe 6.2 instantcake CD and is called 000000001. This CD costs 20 bucks.
THIS file is ONLY for DTivo's capable of running 6.2 and a HDtivo is NOT.
the KERNEL is located in the S2Kernels directory on the 5 dollar boot CD.
The kernel you need is 3.1.5.
This is pretty well laid out in the zipper instructions page.


----------



## pluto

Thanks in advance for the help. Here is the problem.

Trying to ftp new "tweak.sh" (existing shown as 3005 file size?) to run the enhancement script. Receive "critical transfer error" message that continues until it fails.

Receive following when trying to run from bash # sh tweak.sh
tweak.sh: line15: syntax error near unexpected token 'elif'
'weak.sh: line 15 ' elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]; then

1. Can this be fixed with proper command line syntax? 
2. If not any ideas how to update the tweak.sh file by ftp?
3. If neither of those methods work, what is the best way to fix my problem.

Thanks, Gunny & rbautch for a great script.
Pluto


----------



## Gunnyman

pluto said:


> Thanks in advance for the help. Here is the problem.
> 
> Trying to ftp new "tweak.sh" (existing shown as 3005 file size?) to run the enhancement script. Receive "critical transfer error" message that continues until it fails.
> 
> Receive following when trying to run from bash # sh tweak.sh
> tweak.sh: line15: syntax error near unexpected token 'elif'
> 'weak.sh: line 15 ' elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]; then
> 
> 1. Can this be fixed with proper command line syntax?
> 2. If not any ideas how to update the tweak.sh file by ftp?
> 3. If neither of those methods work, what is the best way to fix my problem.
> 
> Thanks, Gunny & rbautch for a great script.
> Pluto


Where are you transferring the tweak.sh to?
unless it's /var you have to set the Tivo to read write mode
which is done at bash with the command


Code:


mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## pluto

Trying to ftp tweak.sh to hacks/ tweak.sh 
Yes id did the mount -o remount,rw / at the bash once i had established telnet.

Tried it again following your message but receive the same results as described in my previous post.


----------



## Gunnyman

what ftp client?


----------



## pmcampb

I've looked over the zipper instructions again. And recreated a tools disk with kernel from
the $5 cd (located in the S2Kernels directory). I did not put an image of any sort on the cd since I would be running the instant cake cd first. Everything seemed to go great. In fact, the
zipper identified my HR10-250. But when I put it in the system I just get the Welcome screen and after about a minute the USB ports get enabled and that's all that happens. Where am I going wrong. I know that the instant cake cd works for my 250 because yesterday I made a set of disks (not hacked) that work in the system.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Gunnyman

anyone want to document a successful zipper install from start to finish on a HD Tivo? I don't HAVE one


----------



## yazyazoo

Gunnyman,
I built a db9 to stereo jack serial adapter. I was wondering how I would get a bash proompt to the com 1 port. Do I still use telnet?


----------



## Gunnyman

hyperterminal should do the trick


----------



## yazyazoo

Gunnyman sorry for being such a newb. I am using XP and I went into HyperTerminal? What baud should I set it at and what do I type? telnet -t vt100 192.168.2.103?


----------



## Gunnyman

I'ts been a LONG time since I did it, I'm sure there's a howto someplace on the internet unless someone else wants to chime in.


----------



## pmcampb

Just wanted to let you know that I got it working. I have to admit that I feel stupid. I tried 
running intant cake on the drive and booting it in the system. It just stuck on the Welcome screen. Frustrated I looked at the drive jumpers again. I had it jumpered for Master with a slave, but there was not slave attached. I pulled the jumper and we have boot [email protected]! So I zippered the drive and it is working. Thanks for all of your help!!


----------



## Gunnyman

YAY!
I am glad because I couldn't for the life of me figure out what was going wrong.


----------



## pluto

Gunnyman said:


> what ftp client?


Filezilla. 
Pluto


----------



## rbautch

pluto said:


> Thanks in advance for the help. Here is the problem.
> 
> Trying to ftp new "tweak.sh" (existing shown as 3005 file size?) to run the enhancement script. Receive "critical transfer error" message that continues until it fails.
> 
> Receive following when trying to run from bash # sh tweak.sh
> tweak.sh: line15: syntax error near unexpected token 'elif'
> 'weak.sh: line 15 ' elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]; then
> 
> 1. Can this be fixed with proper command line syntax?
> 2. If not any ideas how to update the tweak.sh file by ftp?
> 3. If neither of those methods work, what is the best way to fix my problem.
> 
> Thanks, Gunny & rbautch for a great script.
> Pluto


Smells like dos line endings, meaning you did not transfer in FTP "binary mode". Check that filezilla is not set to "auto mode" or "dos mode".


----------



## rbautch

yazyazoo said:


> Gunnyman sorry for being such a newb. I am using XP and I went into HyperTerminal? What baud should I set it at and what do I type? telnet -t vt100 192.168.2.103?


 115kbps You don't type anything. Just hit enter a few times and a bash prompt will come up.


----------



## Gunnyman

yet again Russ is here to show just how stupid I am sometimes


----------



## W7SJK

Gunnyman said:


> anyone want to document a successful zipper install from start to finish on a HD Tivo? I don't HAVE one


As my thanks for a flawless ZIPPER installation yesterday, I would be happy to redo it on another drive and log the telnet session. Is that sufficient or were you looking for something else?

My thanks to you and all the tools authors related to the Zipper!... Steve


----------



## CKramer

Gunny, thanx a billion. don't have enough words to thank you.
Clear and delete worked. 
for now i am able to record the shows.
still waiting for my fa120 to arrive in mail. 

meanwhile, i just came across tivo's own wireless g adapter. i was wondering if that will work with the hacked dtivo? 

i am doing the math and with fa120 and belkin bridge - each about 25 - comes to 50
tivo adapter's $50 too. 

anyone has any experience with tivo adapter? is one setup better then the other?


----------



## Gunnyman

Tivo adapter is for standalone's only


----------



## pluto

rbautch said:


> Smells like dos line endings, meaning you did not transfer in FTP "binary mode". Check that filezilla is not set to "auto mode" or "dos mode".


Thanks for your help. Did check Filezilla and set to binary. Found that I downloaded the tools disc again & did the FTP swap of the files displayed in the hacks folder. I then uninstalled & reinstalled.  It works.

One other issue. This 704 unit has a 160GB drive that only shows 120 hours variable. 
I did not properly expand following the image transfer from the old drive. I do not want to lose my recordings now.

1. I used 3.1.5. kernel from the PTV lb 48 boot disc- how can I verify it is there? 
2. If the 3.1.5. kernel is there can I mfsadd to expand to 140 + hours?
3. Or should I backup| restore - will I lose the recordings unless I use a another 160 drive for the process?
Pluto


----------



## CKramer

Gunnyman said:


> Tivo adapter is for standalone's only


  if only tivo didn't treat directivo as their step child, life would be so much better.

how about using any other wireless adapter and connect to the existing wireless network? is that better then the wired setup?


----------



## Gunnyman

the relationship is teh other way around Rupert and Company over at DTV has hamstrung Tivo at every turn. Rather than making Tivo the only game in town with a lucrative set top box deal, they decided to go in house and stopped develpment on the Dtivos.
wireless G bridge seems to be just about as fast as wired direct.


----------



## CKramer

Gunnyman said:


> the relationship is teh other way around Rupert and Company over at DTV has hamstrung Tivo at every turn. Rather than making Tivo the only game in town with a lucrative set top box deal, they decided to go in house and stopped develpment on the Dtivos.
> wireless G bridge seems to be just about as fast as wired direct.


i always thought that TIVO has some agreement with Directv to disable to the USB so people are forced to buy standalones. guess i had wrong info. damn directv

anyways, with u guys at help here, i m sure we can achieve what directv didn't want us to achieve.

hopefully i will get my fa120 this week. i m picking up belkin 7230 from circuitcity tomorrow. hoping that will complete my tivo setup.


----------



## rpdre1

Gunnyman said:


> wireless G bridge seems to be just about as fast as wired direct.


i turned a linksys router i wasnt using into a bridge (with HyperWRT+Thibor12 firmware) plugged into a netgear fa120 and i'm getting the same EXACT speed i'm getting from my wired tivos.


----------



## Lord Vader

Am I correct, then, in the understanding that this zipper pack DOES include HMO capabilities?


----------



## rpdre1

Lord Vader said:


> Am I correct, then, in the understanding that this zipper pack DOES include HMO capabilities?


only the HR10-250 can not have HMO/MRV at this time.

on the R10, it is possible to enable HMO/MRV but not without physically replacing a chip (the PROM).

on every other S2 unit, hacking is easy and done with software hacking.


----------



## Lord Vader

I understand that, but I was wondering if this particular zipper pack includes the HMO capabilities, especially since it does include the USB2.0 drivers if I remember correctly.


----------



## rpdre1

Lord Vader said:


> I understand that, but I was wondering if this particular zipper pack includes the HMO capabilities, especially since it does include the USB2.0 drivers if I remember correctly.


yes it will enable HMO and MRV.


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> If you install via slices you won't need the zipper, you can just install Rbautch's enhance script.


Well, I tried 6.2 slices and now I have lost ftp and telnet. Short of losing my recordings and reloading 6.2 via Instantcake, what are my options. When I had the drive mounted in my PC, I did notice that Tivoftpd was on the drive, but I kept getting an error message to the effect of "unable to execute binary file" or something similiar. I can ping the tivo though. I can't even get a bash prompt with a serial cable and Hyperterm.

I have spent the last three days reading through various posts here and on the other place my eyes are ready to explode.

Anybody have any suggestions???


----------



## CKramer

rpdre1 said:


> i turned a linksys router i wasnt using into a bridge (with HyperWRT+Thibor12 firmware) plugged into a netgear fa120 and i'm getting the same EXACT speed i'm getting from my wired tivos.


what linksys was it? i have a wrt54g lying around. do u think that will do the trick


----------



## rbautch

kudron said:


> Well, I tried 6.2 slices and now I have lost ftp and telnet. Short of losing my recordings and reloading 6.2 via Instantcake, what are my options. When I had the drive mounted in my PC, I did notice that Tivoftpd was on the drive, but I kept getting an error message to the effect of "unable to execute binary file" or something similiar. I can ping the tivo though. I can't even get a bash prompt with a serial cable and Hyperterm.
> 
> I have spent the last three days reading through various posts here and on the other place my eyes are ready to explode.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions???


 Probably some things lost in your alternate partition. As long as 6.2 is working now, you can run the Zipper.


----------



## kudron

rbautch said:


> Probably some things lost in your alternate partition. As long as 6.2 is working now, you can run the Zipper.


Should I run the zipper or just the enhanced script?


----------



## Lord Vader

rpdre1 said:


> yes it will enable HMO and MRV.


Thank you for that info.


----------



## rbautch

kudron said:


> Should I run the zipper or just the enhanced script?


 Both. The Zipper has the enhacement script included on the tools disk. Follow the instructions exactly.


----------



## rpdre1

CKramer said:


> what linksys was it? i have a wrt54g lying around. do u think that will do the trick


i have a wrt54gs but wrt54g works too (instead of thibor, you run tofu12: http://www.polarcloud.com/tofu/ ) i suggest you read the linksysinfo.org forum

remember you will still need a fa120 or another usb ethernet adaptor.


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman & Rbautch,

Thanks for all the efforts and support you're putting into this. The whole zipper process has proven to be quite an ordeal and learning curve *despite* you're very clear, simple instructions.

Issues for me tended to be self-induced and/or a product of attempting wireless G where support is minimal.

In short steps (ignoring do-overs and bonehead maneuvers), it went like this:

1. Started with a freshly imaged/expanded/tested HR10-250.

2. Followed the Zipper instructions to prep the drive.

3. Connected both PC and HR10-250/FA-120 to the G-router with cables.

4. Used PuTTY to run tweak.sh.

5. Success while wired!

I can leave the HR10-250 wired and go wireless with the PC now.

The big question: How do I get the HR10 to understand the wireless bridge so the PC can go back to being base for the router? Or can I?

The smaller question is how to add twp and *ummm* *T*hose ver*Y* special additions to the automatic startup?

I'll be scouring this thread while hoping for answers.

Thanks again!


----------



## Gunnyman

plugging in to a wireless bridge will be an invisible process to the tivo, no prep needed.
twp should already be loading automatically.
You can start the "teaserver" by adding it's command to /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Hey Guunyman & rbautch, just wanted to thank you for the zipper script. I have hacked my DTivo with sleeper and weethet and now zipper. Zipper was by far the simplest tool. 

I appreciate all the work you guys did and the friendly nature of this forum. I have used the "other" forum in the past and although they are helpful, it is a little nervewracking if you have a question you want to post. 

Thanks again for the great tool. Now it is time to start the next "project" and get a tivoserver set up.


----------



## DarthOverlord

CKramer said:


> what linksys was it? i have a wrt54g lying around. do u think that will do the trick


He is using a WRT54G. If you have one, make sure it is version 4 or earlier. Version 5 is a crippled redesign.

Look at the first 4 letters of the serial #. The serial # should be on the bottom of the box.

CDF0 = wrt54g v1.0
CDF1 = wrt54g v1.0
CDF2 = wrt54g v1.1
CDF3 = wrt54g v1.1
CDF5 = wrt54g v2.0
CDF7 = wrt54g v2.2
CDF8 = wrt54g v3.0
CDF9 = wrt54g v3.1
CDFA = wrt54g v4.0
CDFB = wrt54g v5.0

The best free firmware in my opinion is dd-wrt, just google it, I can't post the url yet, b/c I am new to the forum.

I currently use my second one as a bridge to my mac mini and my squeezebox. Works terrific.


----------



## dkchandler

Hello guys, 
I am about to hack a Series 2, Dtivo, (sir-s4040r) with the zipper. 
I am replacing my existing drive with a 200GB. 
Do I need to run BlessTivo or something like that before I start running the zipper script?? 
Thanks....


----------



## Gunnyman

nope just follow the directions without deviation


----------



## rbautch

DarthOverlord said:


> He is using a WRT54G. If you have one, make sure it is version 4 or earlier. Version 5 is a crippled redesign.
> 
> Look at the first 4 letters of the serial #. The serial # should be on the bottom of the box.
> 
> CDF0 = wrt54g v1.0
> CDF1 = wrt54g v1.0
> CDF2 = wrt54g v1.1
> CDF3 = wrt54g v1.1
> CDF5 = wrt54g v2.0
> CDF7 = wrt54g v2.2
> CDF8 = wrt54g v3.0
> CDF9 = wrt54g v3.1
> CDFA = wrt54g v4.0
> CDFB = wrt54g v5.0
> 
> The best free firmware in my opinion is dd-wrt, just google it, I can't post the url yet, b/c I am new to the forum.
> 
> I currently use my second one as a bridge to my mac mini and my squeezebox. Works terrific.


I may finally get around to trying this in order to speed up Tivoserver transfers. Would be nice to have one thread that pulls together all the working configurations, do's and don'ts, model numbers, other threads, etc. for various wireless bridging solutions.


----------



## Gunnyman

Like this one?


----------



## kudron

rbautch said:


> Both. The Zipper has the enhacement script included on the tools disk. Follow the instructions exactly.


Well, I followed the instructions to the letter...I am now stuck at the power-up screen. I went ahead and pulled the drive again, ran the un-zip, reinstalled the drive and still stuck at the powering up screen.

I am at a loss what to do next....


----------



## Gunnyman

kudron said:


> Well, I followed the instructions to the letter...I am now stuck at the power-up screen. I went ahead and pulled the drive again, ran the un-zip, reinstalled the drive and still stuck at the powering up screen.
> 
> I am at a loss what to do next....


which kernel did you use, and did you re-image of use an in place 6.2 install?


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> which kernel did you use, and did you re-image of use an in place 6.2 install?


The kernel is from a PTV boot disk that I purchased last March, that was in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ per the instructions in step 4 (the file size is 1177kb). As far as re-imiging 6.2, I updated last week from 4.x to 6.2 via Dellanave's slices instructions.

Will I need to reinstall6.2? Instantcake, or can I follow the instructions in zipper? I am baffled, befuddled and confused...


----------



## Gunnyman

well could you access bash from 6.2 before zippering?
I'm confused about why you zippered if you sliced from 4.xx
the kernel copy going wrong or boot page not being properly set can put you stuck at welcome powering up..
did you notice any error messages while zippering?


----------



## pluto

Dan Collins said:


> You'll have to pull the drive again, and run :
> 
> mfsadd -x /dev/hdX
> 
> where hdX is the appropriate device to refer to your TiVo drive.


  
Following the image expansion on my 160 drive it reports 141 hours. On completion of the zipper & enhancements the info screen on the tivo shows 120 hours variable? I assume that the 3.1.5. kernel was installed, because it reported 141 hours. 

Any ideas why the I am not seeing 140+ hours? (Zipper install (otherwise working great)
Thanks for the Zipper!  
Pluto


----------



## dkchandler

Gunnyman, Thanks for the fast reply!! 
I have one more question, my 40GB has 6.2, can I just backup the data on my 40GB and restore it to my 200GB drive???? Then start the zipper scripts??

Thanks....


----------



## Gunnyman

yes that is a great way to go


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> well could you access bash from 6.2 before zippering?
> I'm confused about why you zippered if you sliced from 4.xx
> the kernel copy going wrong or boot page not being properly set can put you stuck at welcome powering up..
> did you notice any error messages while zippering?


After I sliced to 6.2 I had telnet, but I lost ftp.

I zippered because I wanted ftp back, channel logos, permanent 30 sec skip, and TivoWeb.

The only error message that I got was during file copy, stating unable to copy to /tivo/hacks and /tivo/busybox, file exists (?) or some such. I then checked those directories and zipper had copied the files, possibly from the first time I ran zipper.

I do appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

I can't see why it isn't working other than bootpage or kernel issues.


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> I can't see why it isn't working other than bootpage or kernel issues.


Can you please point me in the right direction to fix this mess?


----------



## Gunnyman

I thought I had. 
re-zipper
a re-image shouldn't be needed
pay very close attention to what the tool says your active partition is and make sure there are no errors when it copies the kernel you got from the 5 dollar boot cd making sure it's version 3.1.5


----------



## rpdre1

DarthOverlord said:


> He is using a WRT54G. If you have one, make sure it is version 4 or earlier. Version 5 is a crippled redesign.
> 
> Look at the first 4 letters of the serial #. The serial # should be on the bottom of the box.
> 
> CDF0 = wrt54g v1.0
> CDF1 = wrt54g v1.0
> CDF2 = wrt54g v1.1
> CDF3 = wrt54g v1.1
> CDF5 = wrt54g v2.0
> CDF7 = wrt54g v2.2
> CDF8 = wrt54g v3.0
> CDF9 = wrt54g v3.1
> CDFA = wrt54g v4.0
> CDFB = wrt54g v5.0
> 
> The best free firmware in my opinion is dd-wrt, just google it, I can't post the url yet, b/c I am new to the forum.
> 
> I currently use my second one as a bridge to my mac mini and my squeezebox. Works terrific.


HyperWRT is the best for a newbie, it's built around the original linksys firmware... if you're just looking to make add some options like WET (wireless ethernet bridge mode), hyperwrt+tofu or hyperwrt+thibor is for you.

http://www.linksysinfo.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=25

checkout this thread there: Which WRT54G/GS do I have.

also, check out this firmware comparison: http://www.linksysinfo.org/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=31


----------



## DarthOverlord

I never tried the HyperWRT, b/c I found the features on the DD-WRT (the former modded Sveasoft) firmware to be too nice to pass up. I run Kaid off the router for my X-Box, WDS, have VPN capability and much more.

When I first started using the modified Alchemy fw, HyperWRT was not as developed. I see many of the features are the same, but I have not dealt with HyperWRT to compare.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Just looked at the HyperWRT links. It looks very interesting. The project has come along alot farther than when I last looked a year ago. 

I just finished upgrading to Alchemy 23b and I am not in the mood to troubleshoot my wireless connections while I am playing with my Tivos.


----------



## medicjim

Does the Zipper work on the Toshiba RS-TX20 or RS-TX60? What additions or hacks would be added to the system with this hack?


----------



## dkchandler

Gunnyman, Thanks again.... 
Okay, I do have another question... 
I have ptvlba48-3.0.iso will this version still work on a DTivo Series 2, or do I need to download ver 4.01???? 

Thanks.....


----------



## Gunnyman

dkchandler said:


> Gunnyman, Thanks again....
> Okay, I do have another question...
> I have ptvlba48-3.0.iso will this version still work on a DTivo Series 2, or do I need to download ver 4.01????
> 
> Thanks.....


as long as it has a killhdinitrd kernel version 3.1.5 it will work.


----------



## yazyazoo

I am tryin to run the sh tweak.sh and it is telling my that my telnet client is adding extra line feeds. What do i do?


----------



## Gunnyman

fire up telnet 
type set crlf
hit enter
then do open and your tivo's IP address


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> I can't see why it isn't working other than bootpage or kernel issues.


I re-downloaded a PTV boot disk. It appears the kernel is newer than the one I was using. I re-ran zipper but I am still stuck at the power on screen.

BTW, zipper reports my active partition as hda7.

Still searching and reading....


----------



## Gunnyman

you used the kernel from the s2kernels/3.1.5 directory correct?


----------



## bengalfreak

Does anyone know the difference between a Netgear FA-120R and a FA-120SE. Justdeals.com has the SE in stock at $22.95. The R model is listed at $12.95 but is out of stock currently.


----------



## Tivogre

bengalfreak said:


> Does anyone know the difference between a Netgear FA-120R and a FA-120SE. Justdeals.com has the SE in stock at $22.95. The R model is listed at $12.95 but is out of stock currently.


R is refurbished stock.


----------



## Tivogre

Gunnyman said:


> fire up telnet
> type set crlf
> hit enter
> then do open and your tivo's IP address


I think you mean *un*set crlf.


----------



## Gunnyman

Tivogre said:


> I think you mean *un*set crlf.


yes yes I did
long day 
unset crlf


----------



## bob hanby

all I'd like to know a lot about tHE ZIPPER IT SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING I WOULD LIKE , VERY, VERY INTERESTING.....WHEN DO WE GET THE DETAILS OF THIS MARVEL OF INTELLIGENT THOUGHT. THIS PRODUCT MIGHT JUST REPLACE ALL THE WEAPONS ON EARTH , ZIP THEM UP NICELY AND THROWN THEM INTO THE OCEAN OR VOLCANO, OR SOMETHING.


----------



## Tivogre

bob hanby said:


> all I'd like to know a lot about tHE ZIPPER IT SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING I WOULD LIKE , VERY, VERY INTERESTING.....WHEN DO WE GET THE DETAILS OF THIS MARVEL OF INTELLIGENT THOUGHT. THIS PRODUCT MIGHT JUST REPLACE ALL THE WEAPONS ON EARTH , ZIP THEM UP NICELY AND THROWN THEM INTO THE OCEAN OR VOLCANO, OR SOMETHING.


----------



## Gunnyman

proof yet again that Crack and TCF don't mix.


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> Does anyone know the difference between a Netgear FA-120R and a FA-120SE. Justdeals.com has the SE in stock at $22.95. The R model is listed at $12.95 but is out of stock currently.


 R is reburbished. SE is new. I don't think it has anything to do with the adapter itself.


----------



## yazyazoo

I ran the enhancement script and said yes to everything. However when I hooked up the tivo I still can't record.. So I tried to reconnect my tivo to my computer and now I can't telnet into the tivo. 

What is wrong?


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> you used the kernel from the s2kernels/3.1.5 directory correct?


That is correct. However, I can't get the new ptv boot disk to boot. I've burned three disks to no avail. Does it matter if the kernel on the boot disk is an old version as long as the kernel on the zipper tools disk is the proper one?

It's probably something simple, but I have been working on this all day for 12 hours. Maybe I just need a break. There is always the Instantcake 6.2, but I really would like to keep my recordings.

In the meantime, I put the original 30gig disk with 3.1.1 back in. Boy, are those menus slow...


----------



## Gunnyman

kudron said:


> That is correct. However, I can't get the new ptv boot disk to boot. I've burned three disks to no avail. Does it matter if the kernel on the boot disk is an old version as long as the kernel on the zipper tools disk is the proper one?
> 
> It's probably something simple, but I have been working on this all day for 12 hours. Maybe I just need a break. There is always the Instantcake 6.2, but I really would like to keep my recordings.
> 
> In the meantime, I put the original 30gig disk with 3.1.1 back in. Boy, are those menus slow...


it can make a difference IF your boot disk doesn't properly recognize drives over 137 GB in size but other than that, no no difference.


----------



## rbautch

kudron said:


> That is correct. However, I can't get the new ptv boot disk to boot. I've burned three disks to no avail. Does it matter if the kernel on the boot disk is an old version as long as the kernel on the zipper tools disk is the proper one?
> 
> It's probably something simple, but I have been working on this all day for 12 hours. Maybe I just need a break. There is always the Instantcake 6.2, but I really would like to keep my recordings.
> 
> In the meantime, I put the original 30gig disk with 3.1.1 back in. Boy, are those menus slow...


Are you burning the CD in iso 9660 mode or joliet mode?


----------



## rbautch

yazyazoo said:


> I ran the enhancement script and said yes to everything. However when I hooked up the tivo I still can't record.. So I tried to reconnect my tivo to my computer and now I can't telnet into the tivo.
> 
> What is wrong?


 You cant run the enhancement script unless you are connected to your tivo with a telnet session. I'm confused. Try to be more specific.


----------



## pluto

pluto said:


> Following the image expansion on my 160 drive it reports 141 hours. On completion of the zipper & enhancements the info screen on the tivo shows 120 hours variable? I assume that the 3.1.5. kernel was installed, because it reported 141 hours.
> 
> Any ideas why the I am not seeing 140+ hours? (Zipper install (otherwise working great)
> Thanks for the Zipper!
> Pluto


Rbautch & Gunny
Any ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman

short easy explaination is this:
mfsrestore uses tivo BASIC (standalone) quality for its estimates of new space.
Tivo has reserved space for its "clips" yellow star ads and the like.
This space is not a fixed amount of space it is a percentage of total space.
120 hrs variable is pretty normal.
Did you see 140 plus hrs on the system info screen too or just mfsrestore?


----------



## pluto

Only on mfs restore - have not seen on system screen.
Pluto


----------



## Gunnyman

ok then, your Tivo is fine


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Are you burning the CD in iso 9660 mode or joliet mode?


how can I go about doing this? I've been using send to D: (my cd-rw drive) and it says "files ready to be written to CD", I ok it and it writes the files to the CD, I checked the CD and all the files from the tools disk are on the CD  
thanks


----------



## slydog75

You cannnot use the windows 'send to' function to make this CD.. YOu need a program (I use Nero Burning Rom) to make a bootable ISO disk.


----------



## kudron

rbautch said:


> Are you burning the CD in iso 9660 mode or joliet mode?


I am attempting to create the CD in Joliet mode with Nero and CD Burner XP Pro3 and none of them will boot properly. I've made six coasters already.

Make that seven...

Man this is frustrating...


----------



## stevecon

Gunny -

You might want to include in the instructions to have folks to delete X hours of shows in SD mode / Y hours of shows in HD mode, to ensure there is ample space for the zipper & scripts to run / install. I suspect those of us who've had "Suggestions" enabled have full or pretty full HDs (as was my case while trying to run the zipper script). If you already have it in there & I missed it - never mind <grin>


----------



## Gunnyman

actually tivo software partioned are separate from the mfs partitions where recordings are stored.
The tivo software partitions are a fixed size and the same no matter how much recording space is used up.


----------



## stevecon

Gunnyman said:


> actually tivo software partioned are separate from the mfs partitions where recordings are stored.
> The tivo software partitions are a fixed size and the same no matter how much recording space is used up.


How / why did I get a message to the effect of "Disk full" ??

I reinstalled it to my TiVO and deleted some recordings & tried again - no more message. Weird.


----------



## rbautch

kudron said:


> I am attempting to create the CD in Joliet mode with Nero and CD Burner XP Pro3 and none of them will boot properly. I've made six coasters already.
> 
> Make that seven...
> 
> Man this is frustrating...


The boot disk should be burned in ISO 9660 mode.


----------



## Finnstang

kudron said:


> I am attempting to create the CD in Joliet mode with Nero and CD Burner XP Pro3 and none of them will boot properly. I've made six coasters already.
> 
> Make that seven...
> 
> Man this is frustrating...


Also, make sure you are selecting "Burn from image" in the menu. Or whatever the wording is. You can't just make it a data cd. You should be creating two separate disks. The Boot disk which needs to be burned as an image, and the tools cd, which needs to be burned in Joliet mode.


----------



## kudron

Finnstang said:


> Also, make sure you are selecting "Burn from image" in the menu. Or whatever the wording is. You can't just make it a data cd. You should be creating two separate disks. The Boot disk which needs to be burned as an image, and the tools cd, which needs to be burned in Joliet mode.


Now I am even more confused (if that's even possible  ). I burned the tools disk in windows xp pro with the Sonic applet that came with my DVD burner. The tools disk worked fine (or so I thought). Its the boot disk that I am having trouble with.....


----------



## Gunnyman

what does your boot disk look like when you explore it's contents in Windows XP?


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> what does your boot disk look like when you explore it's contents in Windows XP?


 _LIVE
_MENU
ISOLINUX
S1_KERNE
S2_KERNE
AUTORUN
PTSTART

First five are folders


----------



## kudron

I am such an idiot....

I was extracting the PTV iso file, then trying to copy the files to the cd.

I copied the iso file into Nero and I get a boot disk.

I am soooo embarassed. I am sorry for the frustration and confusion that I may have caused.

Now to try and repair my tivo drive...


----------



## Gunnyman

:up: :up:


----------



## bengalfreak

kudron said:


> I am such an idiot....


Yup.

And every single one of us has been there multiple times. Welcome to the club.


----------



## kudron

However, I am still stuck at the powering up screen.

In looking over my notes, when I upgraded to 6.2 via Dellanave's slices instructions, at the end of the upgrade process, the program told me that my active partition was hdc4, but when I run zipper, or do a df command, I'm told that my active partition is hdc7. Does this matter, and if so, how do I change the active partition to 4?


----------



## kudron

bengalfreak said:


> Yup.
> 
> And every single one of us has been there multiple times. Welcome to the club.


Thanks, er I think. Hell of an initiation to this club....


----------



## Gunnyman

kudron sounds like your bootpage wasn't properly flipped during the slice procedure.
follow the instructions from my original guide at http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/tivo_unguide.html to mount your tivo partitions and see which one the 6.2 software is actually installed on. After that, you can manually FLIP the bootpage and get going again.


----------



## mightydave

I've zippered and installed the new zippered drive into my new HR10-250.

Everything boots up fine and works. Sidenote, I get ALL my locals OTA. Sweet Jesus.

So, I've got a couple of USB200Ms that I thought I'd use to move to the telnet step. No luck. Do I need a different one first before I load the USB 2.0 drivers? If so, I'm SOL.

I've also got a USB100tx but I get no lights when I plug it in. At least with the 200m, I get lights. Any ideas?

BTW, can't telnet at all to it. That's why I'm assuming it's the usb thing. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman

You need a Netgear FA120


----------



## mightydave

That's the only one that'll work?

This not being able to record anything is killing me.


----------



## Gunnyman

not the ONLY one
but certainly the best/easiest to find


----------



## mightydave

Is it a USB 1.1 vs. USB 2.0 thing?

If so, why wouldn't my TX work? It's what I use on one of my other hacked TiVos.


----------



## Gunnyman

its 1.1 vs 2.0 AND teh fact that very few drivers are actually IN teh 6.2 software.
You mentioned this is a new unit, does it have recordings on it you don't want to lose?
If not, just do a clear and delete everything. This will clear up the "hardware error" (51)
And you will be able to record again. 
If so, have you tried a reboot?
51killer should have taken care of that for you.


----------



## mightydave

well now I'm worried.

I did restart the system earlier. I'm still getting the error. 

This is a new unit. If my wife didn't want to watch American Idol in HD tonight I'd be doing a clear and delete right now. 

So, the TX will NOT work. Is that correct?


----------



## Gunnyman

is it the error 51? or the please call to activate service error?


----------



## ebetzler

I am doing a single drive upgrade on Hughes SD40
Original 40gb to new 300gb

Using PTV LBA48 boot disk
I successfully did a mfsbackup ... | mfsrestore ... -s 300 -r 4
then: tpip --swapped -s /dev/hdz

go to run zipper: sh zipper.sh

when it get to the "mount" part, it fails, says "tivo" already exists??

what am I missing here?


----------



## Gunnyman

did you reboot your PC after the restore?


----------



## mightydave

error 51


----------



## mightydave

and now it's stuck on Powering Up


----------



## CKramer

rpdre1 said:


> i have a wrt54gs but wrt54g works too (instead of thibor, you run tofu12: http://www.polarcloud.com/tofu/ ) i suggest you read the linksysinfo.org forum
> 
> remember you will still need a fa120 or another usb ethernet adaptor.


seems like i am s.o.l man. 
the linksys router i have is v5 which is not compatible with tofu.

as gunnyman suggested, bought belkin 7230 but that thing came out to be v5000.

someone please help me finding the right router. if u guys have an extra router lying around which is the right version for tivo, i am ready to pay you. 
or if u can redirect me someplace where i can get the right one.

i just want to complete this project...


----------



## mightydave

I'm clearing and deleting now. It's been working for quite a while - maybe a little over an hour. 

I assume Guided setup will happen next, but if all is well, i shouldn't have the 51 error. Is that correct?

If I do get the error, will I need to rezipper?


----------



## lee espinoza

mightydave said:


> I'm clearing and deleting now. It's been working for quite a while - maybe a little over an hour.
> 
> I assume Guided setup will happen next, but if all is well, i shouldn't have the 51 error. Is that correct?
> 
> If I do get the error, will I need to rezipper?


did you read this part? M. Open a windows command prompt and type:

telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress

...where tivoipaddress is the IP address you entered in Step I. This should give you a bash prompt that
looks like this: bash-2.02# If you get an error #51 on your tv screen, IGNORE IT, and proceed to the next
step. If the error persists after you reboot, enter the following command: tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl Do
not do a "clear and delete everything", even if the Instantcake directions tell you to.

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html


----------



## ebetzler

Gunnyman said:


> did you reboot your PC after the restore?


My bad, reboot fixed problem.

Next up, I successfully installed zipper on SD40 using new 300gb drive upgraded from 40gb master.
I tested the wireless and it worked great! how cool!

So, I got ambitious, and immediately went to upgrade my living room HDVR2 running 6.2 with a 120gb drive.
Installed zipper just fine.
Put drive back in TIVO, tivo boots fine and works fine.
Wireless adapter's link light blinks consistently and I am unable to talk to tivo.

Any advice?


----------



## mightydave

I'm clearing and deleting because Gunny suggested it. Did you see that part?

I can't telnet in so I'm technically not even to that step yet. 

I figured the USB100TX would work since it's worked on my other hacked TiVos. 

I'm now going through guided setup again, btw.


----------



## lee espinoza

mightydave said:


> I'm clearing and deleting because Gunny suggested it. Did you see that part?
> 
> I can't telnet in so I'm technically not even to that step yet.
> 
> I figured the USB100TX would work since it's worked on my other hacked TiVos.
> 
> I'm now going through guided setup again, btw.


no  sorry


----------



## mightydave

Oh yeah!!!!

Clear and Delete
-------------------
Guided Setup
-------------------
USB200M finally works BEFORE I did the telnet stuff
-------------------
telnet in - run the enhancement scripts!
-------------------
LIFE IS GOOD.

I'm going to install vserver now and get TivoTool tested. Now this will be fun. 

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## lee espinoza

mightydave said:


> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> Clear and Delete
> -------------------
> Guided Setup
> -------------------
> USB200M finally works BEFORE I did the telnet stuff
> -------------------
> telnet in - run the enhancement scripts!
> -------------------
> LIFE IS GOOD.
> 
> I'm going to install vserver now and get TivoTool tested. Now this will be fun.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone!


good to hear :up: :up:


----------



## lee espinoza

I just hacked my tivo with the zipper but I see none of the hacks:
bash-2.02#ps
PID Uid VmSize Stat Command
1 root 424 S init
2 root SW [keventd]
3 root SWN [ksoftirqd_CPU0]
4 root SW [kswapd]
5 root SW [bdflush]
6 root SW [kupdated]
7 root 1256 S /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
44 root 796 S /sbin/syslogd -p /var/dev/log -m 10000
46 root 644 S /sbin/klogd
58 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
61 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
63 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
64 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
65 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
66 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
67 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
68 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
80 root 1280 S /tvbin/fancontrol -background
83 root 4084 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
85 root 4084 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
86 root 4084 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
88 root 4084 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
89 root 4464 S mfsd
90 root 4464 S mfsd
91 root 4464 S mfsd
92 root 4464 S mfsd
93 root 4464 S mfsd
119 root 5476 S shmemd
120 root 5476 S shmemd
121 root 5476 S shmemd
122 root 5476 S shmemd
123 root 5476 S shmemd
124 root 3840 S mcp
125 root 3840 S mcp
126 root 3840 S mcp
127 root 3840 S mcp
128 root 3840 S mcp
129 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
130 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
131 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
132 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
133 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
134 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
135 root 4124 S huxley
136 root 4124 S huxley
137 root 4124 S huxley
138 root 4124 S huxley
139 root 4124 S huxley
140 root 4124 S huxley
141 root 4992 S SystemServices
142 root 4992 S SystemServices
143 root 4992 S SystemServices
144 root 4992 S SystemServices
145 root 4992 S SystemServices
146 root 4992 S SystemServices
147 root 5372 S tcphonehome
149 root SW [khubd]
152 root 5372 S tcphonehome
153 root 5372 S tcphonehome
154 root 5372 S tcphonehome
155 root 5372 S tcphonehome
163 root 5372 S tcphonehome
164 root 5372 S tcphonehome
165 root 5372 S tcphonehome
166 root 4872 S PassKeyComponent
167 root 4872 S PassKeyComponent
168 root 4872 S PassKeyComponent
169 root 4872 S PassKeyComponent
170 root 4872 S PassKeyComponent
171 root 4776 S KnownHostComponent
172 root 4776 S KnownHostComponent
173 root 4776 S KnownHostComponent
174 root 4776 S KnownHostComponent
177 root 4776 S KnownHostComponent
178 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
179 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
180 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
181 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
182 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
183 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
184 root 7360 S ApgManager
185 root 7360 S ApgManager
186 root 7360 S ApgManager
187 root 7360 S ApgManager
188 root 7360 S ApgManager
189 root 7360 S ApgManager
190 root 7360 S ApgManager
191 root 7360 S ApgManager
192 root 10552 S myworld
193 root 10552 S myworld
194 root 10552 S myworld
195 root 10552 S myworld
196 root 10552 S myworld
197 root 10552 S myworld
198 root 10552 S myworld
199 root 10552 S myworld
200 root 10552 S myworld
201 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
202 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
203 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
204 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
205 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
206 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
207 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
208 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
209 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
210 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
211 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
212 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
213 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
214 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
215 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
216 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
217 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
218 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
219 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
220 root 10552 S myworld
221 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
222 root 10552 S myworld
223 root 10552 S myworld
224 root 10552 S myworld
225 root 10552 D myworld
226 root 10552 S myworld
227 root 10552 S myworld
228 root 10552 S myworld
229 root 10552 S myworld
230 root 10552 S myworld
231 root 10552 S myworld
232 root 10552 S myworld
233 root 10552 S myworld
234 root 10552 S myworld
235 root 10552 S myworld
236 root 10552 S myworld
237 root 10552 S myworld
238 root 10552 S myworld
239 root 10552 S myworld
240 root 10552 S myworld
241 root 10552 S myworld
242 root 10552 S myworld
243 root 10552 S myworld
244 root 10552 S myworld
245 root 10552 S myworld
246 root 276 S /sbin/mpg321 -i -a /dev/brcmpcm1 -g 75 -T -G 10 -R xx
247 root 7360 S ApgManager
248 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
249 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
250 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
251 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
252 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
253 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
254 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
260 root 3908 S RendezvousClient
262 root 3908 S RendezvousClient
263 root 3908 S RendezvousClient
264 root 3908 S RendezvousClient
265 root 3908 S RendezvousClient
266 root 1012 S /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
267 root 1096 S /bin/bash
269 root 520 S /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login
273 root 356 S tivoftpd
285 root 1052 S /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
376 root 1200 S /bin/bash -login
418 root 740 R ps
441 root 436 S sleep 3600

caller id TivoWebPlus endpad+ ect...


----------



## Gunnyman

mightydave said:


> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> Clear and Delete
> -------------------
> Guided Setup
> -------------------
> USB200M finally works BEFORE I did the telnet stuff
> -------------------
> telnet in - run the enhancement scripts!
> -------------------
> LIFE IS GOOD.
> 
> I'm going to install vserver now and get TivoTool tested. Now this will be fun.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone!


Glad everything is working


----------



## webbuzz

I am back after a couple of weeks of not being able to play around.

Still having problems when starting TWP. The error is below

bash-2.02# twp
starting Tivowebplus
bash-2.02# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing
"socket -server ::session $http_port"
(file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 795)

I have done the following.

1)sh uninstall_tweak.sh
2) FTPd tweak.sh using filezilla in binary mode
3) reinstalled tweak.sh
4)FTPd new copy of TivoWebPlus using Filezilla in binary.

Error above is the result.

I am probably missing/screwing up a step  

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## CKramer

Does any of you have an idea where can i find Belkin 7230-4 v2000 or v3000. 

i have surfed best buy, circuitcity, compusa, even ordered from amazon, never got any of them.

What are my other alternatives? I currently have a linksys wrt54g v5 for my home wireless network. i dont mind changing that as well. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## webbuzz

I am using the following without any problems

Netgear FA120
Netgear XE102 wall-plugged Ethernet Bridge.


Why do you want another wi-fi router?  just curious


----------



## Finnstang

webbuzz said:


> I am back after a couple of weeks of not being able to play around.
> 
> Still having problems when starting TWP. The error is below
> 
> bash-2.02# twp
> starting Tivowebplus
> bash-2.02# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
> The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
> This program is licensed under the GPL.
> See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
> couldn't open socket: address already in use
> while executing
> "socket -server ::session $http_port"
> (file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 795)
> 
> I have done the following.
> 
> 1)sh uninstall_tweak.sh
> 2) FTPd tweak.sh using filezilla in binary mode
> 3) reinstalled tweak.sh
> 4)FTPd new copy of TivoWebPlus using Filezilla in binary.
> 
> Error above is the result.
> 
> I am probably missing/screwing up a step
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Why are you ftp'ing a new copy of TWP? I thought the tweak.sh script sets up TWP already. I had an issue with one app that gave me teh "address already in use" error, and it was because I already had an instance of it running and I din't know it. Have you done a ps to see if it is already running?


----------



## captainjrl

Are you sure that Best Buy and Circuit City don't have them? I thought I saw it available on both of their websites..


----------



## CKramer

webbuzz said:


> I am using the following without any problems
> 
> Netgear FA120
> Netgear XE102 wall-plugged Ethernet Bridge.
> 
> Why do you want another wi-fi router? just curious


well, belkin can be used as a wireless bridge (but only v 2000 and 3000)
with linksys one can apply a 3rd party firmware and have that work as a bridge as well.

but i didn't see on forum anyone using the wall plugged ethernet bridge.
How does it work for you?


----------



## webbuzz

Finnstang said:


> Why are you ftp'ing a new copy of TWP? I thought the tweak.sh script sets up TWP already. I had an issue with one app that gave me teh "address already in use" error, and it was because I already had an instance of it running and I din't know it. Have you done a ps to see if it is already running?


I thought I read a post where rbautch suggested to do so. To be honest all of the posts in here are making my head spin 

here is the PS

ps
PID Uid VmSize Stat Command
1 root 496 S init 
2 root SW [keventd]
3 root RWN [ksoftirqd_CPU0]
4 root SW [kswapd]
5 root SW [bdflush]
6 root SW [kupdated]
44 root 600 S /sbin/syslogd -p /var/dev/log -m 10000 
46 root 452 S /sbin/klogd 
58 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
61 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
62 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
63 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
64 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
65 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
66 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
67 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
80 root 656 S /tvbin/fancontrol -background 
83 root 1784 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity 
85 root 1784 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity 
86 root 1784 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity 
88 root 1784 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity 
89 root 4188 S mfsd 
90 root 4188 S mfsd 
91 root 4188 S mfsd 
92 root 4188 S mfsd 
93 root 4188 S mfsd 
119 root 5080 S shmemd 
120 root 5080 S shmemd 
121 root 5080 S shmemd 
122 root 5080 S shmemd 
123 root 5080 S shmemd 
124 root 3584 S mcp 
125 root 3584 S mcp 
126 root 3584 S mcp 
127 root 3584 S mcp 
128 root 3584 S mcp 
129 root 6024 S dbgc-mcp 
130 root 6024 S dbgc-mcp 
131 root 6024 S dbgc-mcp 
132 root 6024 S dbgc-mcp 
133 root 6024 S dbgc-mcp 
134 root 6024 S dbgc-mcp 
135 root 3884 S huxley 
136 root 3884 S huxley 
137 root 3884 S huxley 
138 root 3884 S huxley 
139 root 3884 S huxley 
140 root 3884 S huxley 
141 root 4432 S SystemServices 
142 root 4432 S SystemServices 
143 root 4432 S SystemServices 
144 root 4432 S SystemServices 
145 root 4432 S SystemServices 
146 root 4432 S SystemServices 
147 root 4980 S tcphonehome 
149 root SW [khubd]
152 root 4980 S tcphonehome 
153 root 4980 S tcphonehome 
154 root 4980 S tcphonehome 
155 root 4980 S tcphonehome 
163 root 4980 S tcphonehome 
164 root 4980 S tcphonehome 
165 root 4980 S tcphonehome 
166 root 4524 S PassKeyComponent 
167 root 4524 S PassKeyComponent 
168 root 4524 S PassKeyComponent 
169 root 4524 S PassKeyComponent 
170 root 4524 S PassKeyComponent 
171 root 4664 S KnownHostComponent 
172 root 4664 S KnownHostComponent 
173 root 4664 S KnownHostComponent 
174 root 4664 S KnownHostComponent 
177 root 4664 S KnownHostComponent 
178 root 4484 S NetworkVideoService 
179 root 4484 S NetworkVideoService 
180 root 4484 S NetworkVideoService 
181 root 4484 S NetworkVideoService 
182 root 4484 S NetworkVideoService 
183 root 4484 S NetworkVideoService 
184 root 7076 S ApgManager 
185 root 7076 S ApgManager 
186 root 7076 S ApgManager 
187 root 7076 S ApgManager 
188 root 7076 S ApgManager 
189 root 7076 S ApgManager 
190 root 7076 S ApgManager 
191 root 7076 S ApgManager 
192 root 9536 S myworld 
193 root 9536 S myworld 
194 root 9536 S myworld 
195 root 9536 S myworld 
196 root 9536 S myworld 
197 root 9536 S myworld 
198 root 9536 S myworld 
199 root 9536 S myworld 
200 root 9536 S myworld 
201 root 9536 S myworld 
202 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
203 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
204 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
205 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
206 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
207 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
208 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
209 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
210 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
211 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
212 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
213 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
214 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
215 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
216 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
217 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
218 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
219 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
220 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
221 root 9536 S myworld 
222 root 1172 S /tvbin/dssappAV 
223 root 9536 S myworld 
224 root 9536 S myworld 
225 root 9536 S myworld 
226 root 9536 S myworld 
227 root 9536 S myworld 
228 root 9536 S myworld 
229 root 9536 S myworld 
230 root 9536 S myworld 
231 root 9536 S myworld 
232 root 9536 S myworld 
233 root 9536 S myworld 
234 root 9536 S myworld 
235 root 9536 S myworld 
236 root 9536 S myworld 
237 root 9536 S myworld 
238 root 9536 S myworld 
239 root 9536 S myworld 
240 root 9536 S myworld 
241 root 9536 S myworld 
242 root 9536 S myworld 
243 root 9536 S myworld 
244 root 9536 S myworld 
245 root 9536 S myworld 
246 root 4 S /sbin/mpg321 -i -a /dev/brcmpcm1 -g 75 -T -G 10 -R xx
247 root 7076 S ApgManager 
248 root 4248 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
249 root 4248 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
250 root 4248 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
251 root 4248 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
252 root 4248 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
253 root 4248 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
254 root 4248 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
260 root 1780 S RendezvousClient 
262 root 9536 S myworld 
263 root 1780 S RendezvousClient 
264 root 1780 S RendezvousClient 
265 root 1780 S RendezvousClient 
266 root 1780 S RendezvousClient 
270 root 524 S tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login 
272 root 372 S tivoftpd 
273 root 772 S /bin/bash 
285 root 400 S /busybox/netserver 
287 root 460 S ./ncidd 
288 root 3036 S tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --call-prog --program /var/
292 root 3036 S tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --call-prog --program /var/
293 root 3036 S tivosh ./tivocid --no-g

Should there be so many dups?


----------



## webbuzz

CKramer said:


> well, belkin can be used as a wireless bridge (but only v 2000 and 3000)
> with linksys one can apply a 3rd party firmware and have that work as a bridge as well.
> 
> but i didn't see on forum anyone using the wall plugged ethernet bridge.
> How does it work for you?


Works great so far!

I connected one to a wireless PC upstairs and checked the throughput and it was better than the wi-fi.

Newegg has the XE102 for $45.99

BestBuy was $59


----------



## Gunnyman

webbuzz said:


> I thought I read a post where rbautch suggested to do so. To be honest all of the posts in here are making my head spin
> 
> here is the PS
> snipped....
> 
> ivocid --no-g
> 
> Should there be so many dups?


yep totally normal.


----------



## Gunnyman

webbuzz said:


> I am back after a couple of weeks of not being able to play around.
> 
> Still having problems when starting TWP. The error is below
> 
> bash-2.02# twp
> starting Tivowebplus
> bash-2.02# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
> The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
> This program is licensed under the GPL.
> See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
> couldn't open socket: address already in use
> while executing
> "socket -server ::session $http_port"
> (file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 795)
> 
> I have done the following.
> 
> 1)sh uninstall_tweak.sh
> 2) FTPd tweak.sh using filezilla in binary mode
> 3) reinstalled tweak.sh
> 4)FTPd new copy of TivoWebPlus using Filezilla in binary.
> 
> Error above is the result.
> 
> I am probably missing/screwing up a step
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


from bash
do a twprs
this will quit and restart twp.


----------



## webbuzz

Gunnyman,

Any idea why I get a "socket already in use" error when trying to start TWP?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

CKramer said:


> Does any of you have an idea where can i find Belkin 7230-4 v2000 or v3000.
> 
> i have surfed best buy, circuitcity, compusa, even ordered from amazon, never got any of them.
> 
> What are my other alternatives? I currently have a linksys wrt54g v5 for my home wireless network. i dont mind changing that as well.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


I found them ON THE SHELF at CC but not on the website.
Since the model is out of production, Ebay wil likely be the best bet.


----------



## webbuzz

Gunnyman said:


> from bash
> do a twprs
> this will quit and restart twp.


Posted at the same time..Sorry about that


----------



## Gunnyman

webbuzz said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> Any idea why I get a "socket already in use" error when trying to start TWP?
> 
> Thanks


because it's already running
see my above post


----------



## CKramer

captainjrl said:


> Are you sure that Best Buy and Circuit City don't have them? I thought I saw it available on both of their websites..


They both do. I even bought from them, but they were not the right version. Only v2000 and 3000 have the ability to use the router as a bridge.

For some wierd reason, Belkin altered it in the next version.


----------



## webbuzz

Gunnyman said:


> because it's already running
> see my above post


w00t! It works :up:

Thank you again gunny!


----------



## CKramer

Gunnyman said:


> I found them ON THE SHELF at CC but not on the website.
> Since the model is out of production, Ebay wil likely be the best bet.


Sorry to keep on bother you Gunny. but anyway to look the image of the box and look for specific markers that differentiate the versions?

On ebay, i haven't found anyone listing the version number


----------



## webbuzz

CKramer said:


> Sorry to keep on bother you Gunny. but anyway to look the image of the box and look for specific markers that differentiate the versions?
> 
> On ebay, i haven't found anyone listing the version number


It would be on a label on the unit/box with Serial# and Part Number then V 1.XX etc


----------



## Gunnyman

the version number is easy to find it's listed on the back of the box 
I also saw on the 1st page of lsitings in Ebay a version 3000
Also a seller should be able to tell you the version number it's on the bottom of teh router as well


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> kudron sounds like your bootpage wasn't properly flipped during the slice procedure.
> follow the instructions from my original guide at http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/tivo_unguide.html to mount your tivo partitions and see which one the 6.2 software is actually installed on. After that, you can manually FLIP the bootpage and get going again.


Gunny,

I printed out the instructions and did the bootpage commands (changing the active partition to hdc4, is that what you meant by flipping the bootpage?)

Now I am stuck in a bootup loop at the welcome screen. A quick search of the forums yielded negative results.


----------



## Gunnyman

Kudron if your 6.2 partition is on /hdc4 while the the tivo HD is in the PC,
your bootpage command must look like this 
bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" -C /dev/hda
note that you use hda4 not hdc4 because the tivo HDwill indeed be /dev/hda when it is IN the tivo.

also remember to verify the correct partition by using step 8 of the guide 


> 8. Verify that you have the correct system partition mounted by doing:
> cd /tivo/etc/rc.d now do:
> ls
> if you see these files/directories, you have the right system partition mounted
> StageA_PreKickstart
> StageB_PostKickstart rc.arch
> StageC_MediaInitialization rc.sysinit
> StageD_PreMfs
> StageE_PreApplication
> StageF_ApplicationLaunch


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> Kudron if your 6.2 partition is on /hdc4 while the the tivo HD is in the PC,
> your bootpage command must look like this
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" -C /dev/hda
> note that you use hda4 not hdc4 because the tivo HDwill indeed be /dev/hda when it is IN the tivo.
> 
> also remember to verify the correct partition by using step 8 of the guide


OK, I had changed the command to hdc because that was the way I had setup my hd in my PC. I'll go back and re-run the command.

I did see the directories/files, but one of them was named slightly different. I believe it was StageB _PostKickstart rc.arch - I believe mine was named StageB_PostKickstart.rc


----------



## Gunnyman

that's fine those directories only exist on a 6.2 install so you are indeed in the correct partition.


----------



## mcornell

CKramer said:


> Sorry to keep on bother you Gunny. but anyway to look the image of the box and look for specific markers that differentiate the versions?
> 
> On ebay, i haven't found anyone listing the version number


CKramer, I just bought (still waiting for delivery) the WRTG54 from Circuit City on line. The page said it was version 2.1, but now that I'm thinking about it I'm hoping that the version they listed as 2.1 was in fact the version of the router and not something else entirely....we'll see in a couple of days.

-Mike


----------



## CKramer

mcornell said:


> CKramer, I just bought (still waiting for delivery) the WRTG54 from Circuit City on line. The page said it was version 2.1, but now that I'm thinking about it I'm hoping that the version they listed as 2.1 was in fact the version of the router and not something else entirely....we'll see in a couple of days.
> 
> -Mike


I picked it up this weekend and found out it was version 5. When you get it, at the bottom of the box, check out the serial number, if it begins with CDFB, it is version 5. 
It was listed as 2.1 at the store. I dont know what does that 2.1 stands for.

I am going to return mine today and probably get the netgear powerline adapter to make the tivo work temporarily till i get the belkin from ebay.

btw. Gunny, thanx for pointing the v 3000 item out on ebay. I have bid on it. lets see what happens.


----------



## kudron

Gunny,

Changed hdc to hda and all went well. Booted up fine, however the remote control commands were very slow, as were the telnet and ftp commands.

I then took the drive back out, ran zipper, saw that zipper identified the active partition as hda7, and now I am stuck at the welcome page again. I suspect that zipper changed the bootpage to hda7, so do I have to go back and change it from hda7 to hda4?


----------



## Gunnyman

something is re-flipping your bootpage for some reason
was this unit SLEEPERED? by any chance?


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> something is re-flipping your bootpage for some reason
> was this unit SLEEPERED? by any chance?


No it was not.

I changed the bootpage to hda4, it booted up fine, but I can not telnet in. I can ftp into it though, but I can not run the zipper - ?hacks? is empty.

How does zipper determine what is the active directory? Than seems to be where the bootpage is being changed, I would guess.


----------



## Gunnyman

kudron said:


> No it was not.
> 
> I changed the bootpage to hda4, it booted up fine, but I can not telnet in. I can ftp into it though, but I can not run the zipper - ?hacks? is empty.
> 
> How does zipper determine what is the active directory? Than seems to be where the bootpage is being changed, I would guess.


this section of the zipper script determines boot partition


Code:


############# MOUNT TIVO DRIVE AND DETERMINE PARTITIONS ######################
root="`/cdrom/bootpage -b /dev/hd$location | cut -c17-20`"
boot=$(($root-1))
sleep 2
bootpath="/dev/hd$location$boot"
rootpath="/dev/hd$location$root"
echo "Your root filesystem is located on $rootpath"
sleep 2
echo "Your boot partition is $bootpath"
sleep 2
echo "Mounting tivo drive..."
sleep 2
cd /
mkdir tivo
mount $rootpath tivo

after you modified bootpage manually did you do bootpage -p (lowercase) to make sure it took?


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> this section of the zipper script determines boot partition
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ############# MOUNT TIVO DRIVE AND DETERMINE PARTITIONS ######################
> root="`/cdrom/bootpage -b /dev/hd$location | cut -c17-20`"
> boot=$(($root-1))
> sleep 2
> bootpath="/dev/hd$location$boot"
> rootpath="/dev/hd$location$root"
> echo "Your root filesystem is located on $rootpath"
> sleep 2
> echo "Your boot partition is $bootpath"
> sleep 2
> echo "Mounting tivo drive..."
> sleep 2
> cd /
> mkdir tivo
> mount $rootpath tivo
> 
> after you modified bootpage manually did you do bootpage -p (lowercase) to make sure it took?


Yes I did, everything looked fine...


----------



## Gunnyman

russ?
I'm out of ideas.


----------



## ebetzler

ebetzler said:


> I successfully installed zipper on SD40 using new 300gb drive upgraded from 40gb master.
> I tested the wireless and it worked great! how cool!
> 
> So, I got ambitious, and immediately went to upgrade my living room HDVR2 running 6.2 with a 120gb drive.
> Installed zipper just fine.
> Put drive back in TIVO, tivo boots fine and works fine.
> Wireless adapter's link light blinks consistently and I am unable to talk to tivo.
> 
> Any advice?


Gunny..anyone..can you help me out with this?
Zipper is installed, I haven't run the enhancement script yet since I can't telnet in.
I know my wireless settings are correct because I used them on the install of my other DVR and everything was fine (except used a different static IP this time)
Why is my link light blinking? (WUSB11)
Do I need to back things out and start over? If so, how do I undo the zipper?


----------



## Gunnyman

did you use DHCP on your network?
if NOT, and your tivo is a copy from another, and both are on teh network, you are having an IP address conflict.


----------



## ebetzler

Gunnyman said:


> did you use DHCP on your network?
> if NOT, and your tivo is a copy from another, and both are on teh network, you are having an IP address conflict.


My router is setup for DHCP.
The other TIVO is not even plugged in, but DID work with my network config when it was.


----------



## bengalfreak

webbuzz said:


> Works great so far!
> 
> I connected one to a wireless PC upstairs and checked the throughput and it was better than the wi-fi.
> 
> Newegg has the XE102 for $45.99
> 
> BestBuy was $59


justdeals.com is selling the XE102 for $24.95 with free shipping. This unit is refurbished.

I was wondering if anyone was using the Netgear WGE101 wireless bridge with the Netgear FA-120 on their DTivo with MRV? And if so, what kind of thruput are you getting?


----------



## Gunnyman

ebetzler said:


> My router is setup for DHCP.
> The other TIVO is not even plugged in, but DID work with my network config when it was.


is this a different adapter than the one that works on the other Tivo?


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> russ?
> I'm out of ideas.


 The Zipper uses the bootpage command to determine your active root partition, so try changing your bootpage manually to hda4, and then run the bootpage -b command manually to check it. If that works, enter this command to see if accurately reports the root partition:


Code:


root="`/cdrom/bootpage -b /dev/hda | cut -c17-20`"; echo $root


----------



## rbautch

ebetzler said:


> My router is setup for DHCP.
> The other TIVO is not even plugged in, but DID work with my network config when it was.


 Do you have a WEP key enabled on your router?


----------



## ebetzler

Gunny..Same adapter.

Rbautch..WEP is disabled.


----------



## Gunnyman

sometimes adapters get a firmware modification when they encounter 2.0 drivers. is the adapter the same one or just another of the same model?


----------



## ebetzler

Exactly the same adapter.
Should I do a serial bash connection and run enhancement script?
Doesn't that install USB 2.0 drivers?


----------



## rbautch

It doesn't install usb2.0 drivers unless you tell it to. Run the enhancement script through serial, and watch as it echoes back your network parameters. Then run /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl to confirm/change your wireless settings.


----------



## Diana Collins

bengalfreak said:


> ...I was wondering if anyone was using the Netgear WGE101 wireless bridge with the Netgear FA-120 on their DTivo with MRV? And if so, what kind of thruput are you getting?


That is exactly my set up on the DSR-704 in my family room. I get around 12Mbits/sec with WPA enabled.


----------



## ranc0r

Hi.

First thanks to everyone that put together the Zipper hack and the Enhancement Script. It was great to follow a few simple directions and have a fully set up dtivo. Thanks!

Now, I Zippered and Enhanced my HDVR2 a few weeks ago. I used a 160gb drive that I have previously used dd to move partitions from my original 40gb drive. I mention this, but I did use Instacake to install a fresh 6.2 image on the drive before I ran the Zipper.

My problem is now my Now Playing screen is super slow in showing recordings, especially if I go into a group then go back out to the main Now Playing screen. I get the green background screen and I can scroll up and down, but the actuall text items don't show for 30-45seconds or more.

Does anyone know what could be wrong with my tivo. The amount of recordings doesn't seem to affect the slowness. I've uninstalled the enhancement script and reinstalled it, but that didn't change the situation.

Thanks for any suggestions you have in advance!


----------



## Gunnyman

yes seach this forum for empty NPL for the solution


----------



## mcornell

Hi all. I've been lurking on this forum for a week or two, then finally decided to try the hack on DTivo. I just received my 120GB Maxtor hard drive from Staples today and was very excited to get started after reading all the post here.

I burned my disks and stuck the boot CD in just to check that it would boot to linux. Everything was cool. I then opened my Dell case (IDE 0 has 2 120 GB HDs and IDE 1 has 1 DVD R and one DVD+RW) I just unplugged the ribbon cable from the mother board for for IDE0 and then plugged the one that came with the new HD into the board and the new HD into the other end and plugged in the power.

I booted to Linux, mounted the tools CD and ran Zipper. it asked where my Tivo HD was and I said 'a'. It found the image I put on the tools CD and I selected 'y'. It then came back with the message "/dev/hda: no such device or address" then it gave me an error that it could open the device for writing the image.

I then re-ran zipper and selected 'b'...same thing. I then unplugged the original HDs and used the original cable with my new HD plugged in. 

I tried every combination of location on the cable with every jumper setting but still got the same message when zipper attempted to write the image to the new HD.

I'm stumped (as well as pissed and embarrassed), but I need some help.

much appreciated,

-Mike


----------



## mskreis

I zippered my HR10-250 several weeks ago and its been running without any obvious difficulties. I would like to connect it to the phone line for caller id.

I've been checking the phone status daily and the call is always listed as being made at 9:20 PM which I understand is correct. However, the next scheduled call is always the next day, not 6 days in the future. How do I trouble shoot this?


----------



## rbautch

mcornell said:


> Hi all. I've been lurking on this forum for a week or two, then finally decided to try the hack on DTivo. I just received my 120GB Maxtor hard drive from Staples today and was very excited to get started after reading all the post here.
> 
> I burned my disks and stuck the boot CD in just to check that it would boot to linux. Everything was cool. I then opened my Dell case (IDE 0 has 2 120 GB HDs and IDE 1 has 1 DVD R and one DVD+RW) I just unplugged the ribbon cable from the mother board for for IDE0 and then plugged the one that came with the new HD into the board and the new HD into the other end and plugged in the power.
> 
> I booted to Linux, mounted the tools CD and ran Zipper. it asked where my Tivo HD was and I said 'a'. It found the image I put on the tools CD and I selected 'y'. It then came back with the message "/dev/hda: no such device or address" then it gave me an error that it could open the device for writing the image.
> 
> I then re-ran zipper and selected 'b'...same thing. I then unplugged the original HDs and used the original cable with my new HD plugged in.
> 
> I tried every combination of location on the cable with every jumper setting but still got the same message when zipper attempted to write the image to the new HD.
> 
> I'm stumped (as well as pissed and embarrassed), but I need some help.
> 
> much appreciated,
> 
> -Mike


That's odd. Try to manually install the image with the following command:


Code:


mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hda

. If you get the same error, either your ide cable is bad, or the boot disk is not recognizing your drive.


----------



## rbautch

mskreis said:


> I zippered my HR10-250 several weeks ago and its been running without any obvious difficulties. I would like to connect it to the phone line for caller id.
> 
> I've been checking the phone status daily and the call is always listed as being made at 9:20 PM which I understand is correct. However, the next scheduled call is always the next day, not 6 days in the future. How do I trouble shoot this?


 Search the beginning the enhancement script thread (in my sig) for cron troubleshooting tips.


----------



## gnut

I dont post much here cause I read allot and everything you guys say works! But I have a issue with the hardware problem. I did the 51killer.tcl and below is what it came back with. Looks like it is missing some files somewhere and damn if I can find them. Any help appreciated!

sh /busybox/51killer.tcl
/busybox/51killer.tcl: EnableTransactionHoldoff: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: gets: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: line 29: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
/busybox/51killer.tcl: line 29: `}'


----------



## mcornell

rbautch said:


> That's odd. Try to manually install the image with the following command:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hda
> 
> . If you get the same error, either your ide cable is bad, or the boot disk is not recognizing your drive.


Thanks, I'll give that a try tomorrow. the wife and kids are asleep and if it doesn't work there's going to be some cursing....don't want to wake them up. 

I don't think it's the cable because I treid the one my compter came with (and I'm using now) as well as the one out of the new HDs box.

Maybe I'm having a different type of issue, becasue I also tested using an on 10GB harddrive I have, and I got the same message.

I'll also try ripping open an old desktop I have and try it on that. hopefully it can boot off of CD.....

Thanks again, I'll post with more questions or with the fix.

-Mike


----------



## rbautch

You might also try burning a new boot disk, just in case that's the issue.


----------



## rbautch

gnut said:


> I dont post much here cause I read allot and everything you guys say works! But I have a issue with the hardware problem. I did the 51killer.tcl and below is what it came back with. Looks like it is missing some files somewhere and damn if I can find them. Any help appreciated!
> 
> sh /busybox/51killer.tcl
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: EnableTransactionHoldoff: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: gets: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: line 29: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: line 29: `}'


sh is only used for shell scripts. tcl scripts get run with tivosh, like this:


Code:


tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl


----------



## gnut

Ok, Ok, Gimme a break, been a long day. Chasing a 6 year old around town.

Thanks rbautch, I knew I was losing it!


----------



## mskreis

rbautch said:


> Search the beginning the enhancement script thread (in my sig) for cron troubleshooting tips.


I checked CRONLOG-MAIN and found nothing usefull except these two lines:

Wed Jan 25 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted
Wed Jan 25 09:22:03 UTC 2006 cron logs wiped

cron.test.out had entries every 5 minute for Jan 25.

I noticed that there are 2 fakecall.tcl files. One present in /busybox and the other in /enhancements (the one in busybox is date jan 22 and the one in enhancements sep 26).

Any specific suggestions?


----------



## kudron

rbautch said:


> The Zipper uses the bootpage command to determine your active root partition, so try changing your bootpage manually to hda4, and then run the bootpage -b command manually to check it. If that works, enter this command to see if accurately reports the root partition:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> root="`/cdrom/bootpage -b /dev/hda | cut -c17-20`"; echo $root


I did manually change the bootpage to hda4, but when I ran zipper, it reported the active bootpage as hda7. Then the drive would not boot (stuck on welcome screen). I then changed the bootpage again to hda4, the tivo booted up, but when I ftp into it, the hacvks are not there.


----------



## bnm81002

slydog75 said:


> You cannnot use the windows 'send to' function to make this CD.. YOu need a program (I use Nero Burning Rom) to make a bootable ISO disk.


I used the Nero Burning Rom but I can't burn the Boot CD to a blank CD, I have tried 3 different CD-RW discs and none have burned correctly, it says "burn disc failed" what do I have to do to get the Boot CD burned to a CD? do I have to use a CD-R disc and not a CD-RW to burn an ISO image file?
I burned the Tools Disk w/o any problems on a CD-RW disc, thanks for any help


----------



## rbautch

kudron said:


> I did manually change the bootpage to hda4, but when I ran zipper, it reported the active bootpage as hda7. Then the drive would not boot (stuck on welcome screen). I then changed the bootpage again to hda4, the tivo booted up, but when I ftp into it, the hacvks are not there.


 So what happened when you manually entered the command in the last post?


----------



## lee espinoza

lee espinoza said:


> I just hacked my tivo with the zipper but I see none of the hacks:
> bash-2.02#ps
> PID Uid VmSize Stat Command
> 1 root 424 S init
> 2 root SW [keventd]
> 3 root SWN [ksoftirqd_CPU0]
> 4 root SW [kswapd]
> 5 root SW [bdflush]
> 6 root SW [kupdated]
> 7 root 1256 S /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
> 44 root 796 S /sbin/syslogd -p /var/dev/log -m 10000
> 46 root 644 S /sbin/klogd
> 58 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 61 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 63 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 64 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 65 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 66 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 67 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 68 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 80 root 1280 S /tvbin/fancontrol -background
> 83 root 4084 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
> 85 root 4084 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
> 86 root 4084 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
> 88 root 4084 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform trinity
> 89 root 4464 S mfsd
> 90 root 4464 S mfsd
> 91 root 4464 S mfsd
> 92 root 4464 S mfsd
> 93 root 4464 S mfsd
> 119 root 5476 S shmemd
> 120 root 5476 S shmemd
> 121 root 5476 S shmemd
> 122 root 5476 S shmemd
> 123 root 5476 S shmemd
> 124 root 3840 S mcp
> 125 root 3840 S mcp
> 126 root 3840 S mcp
> 127 root 3840 S mcp
> 128 root 3840 S mcp
> 129 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
> 130 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
> 131 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
> 132 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
> 133 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
> 134 root 4768 S dbgc-mcp
> 135 root 4124 S huxley
> 136 root 4124 S huxley
> 137 root 4124 S huxley
> 138 root 4124 S huxley
> 139 root 4124 S huxley
> 140 root 4124 S huxley
> 141 root 4992 S SystemServices
> 142 root 4992 S SystemServices
> 143 root 4992 S SystemServices
> 144 root 4992 S SystemServices
> 145 root 4992 S SystemServices
> 146 root 4992 S SystemServices
> 147 root 5372 S tcphonehome
> 149 root SW [khubd]
> 152 root 5372 S tcphonehome
> 153 root 5372 S tcphonehome
> 154 root 5372 S tcphonehome
> 155 root 5372 S tcphonehome
> 163 root 5372 S tcphonehome
> 164 root 5372 S tcphonehome
> 165 root 5372 S tcphonehome
> 166 root 4872 S PassKeyComponent
> 167 root 4872 S PassKeyComponent
> 168 root 4872 S PassKeyComponent
> 169 root 4872 S PassKeyComponent
> 170 root 4872 S PassKeyComponent
> 171 root 4776 S KnownHostComponent
> 172 root 4776 S KnownHostComponent
> 173 root 4776 S KnownHostComponent
> 174 root 4776 S KnownHostComponent
> 177 root 4776 S KnownHostComponent
> 178 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
> 179 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
> 180 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
> 181 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
> 182 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
> 183 root 4892 S NetworkVideoService
> 184 root 7360 S ApgManager
> 185 root 7360 S ApgManager
> 186 root 7360 S ApgManager
> 187 root 7360 S ApgManager
> 188 root 7360 S ApgManager
> 189 root 7360 S ApgManager
> 190 root 7360 S ApgManager
> 191 root 7360 S ApgManager
> 192 root 10552 S myworld
> 193 root 10552 S myworld
> 194 root 10552 S myworld
> 195 root 10552 S myworld
> 196 root 10552 S myworld
> 197 root 10552 S myworld
> 198 root 10552 S myworld
> 199 root 10552 S myworld
> 200 root 10552 S myworld
> 201 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 202 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 203 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 204 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 205 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 206 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 207 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 208 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 209 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 210 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 211 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 212 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 213 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 214 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 215 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 216 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 217 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 218 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 219 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 220 root 10552 S myworld
> 221 root 1576 S /tvbin/dssappAV
> 222 root 10552 S myworld
> 223 root 10552 S myworld
> 224 root 10552 S myworld
> 225 root 10552 D myworld
> 226 root 10552 S myworld
> 227 root 10552 S myworld
> 228 root 10552 S myworld
> 229 root 10552 S myworld
> 230 root 10552 S myworld
> 231 root 10552 S myworld
> 232 root 10552 S myworld
> 233 root 10552 S myworld
> 234 root 10552 S myworld
> 235 root 10552 S myworld
> 236 root 10552 S myworld
> 237 root 10552 S myworld
> 238 root 10552 S myworld
> 239 root 10552 S myworld
> 240 root 10552 S myworld
> 241 root 10552 S myworld
> 242 root 10552 S myworld
> 243 root 10552 S myworld
> 244 root 10552 S myworld
> 245 root 10552 S myworld
> 246 root 276 S /sbin/mpg321 -i -a /dev/brcmpcm1 -g 75 -T -G 10 -R xx
> 247 root 7360 S ApgManager
> 248 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
> 249 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
> 250 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
> 251 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
> 252 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
> 253 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
> 254 root 5660 S SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -pr
> 260 root 3908 S RendezvousClient
> 262 root 3908 S RendezvousClient
> 263 root 3908 S RendezvousClient
> 264 root 3908 S RendezvousClient
> 265 root 3908 S RendezvousClient
> 266 root 1012 S /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> 267 root 1096 S /bin/bash
> 269 root 520 S /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login
> 273 root 356 S tivoftpd
> 285 root 1052 S /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> 376 root 1200 S /bin/bash -login
> 418 root 740 R ps
> 441 root 436 S sleep 3600
> 
> caller id TivoWebPlus endpad+ ect...


anyone?


----------



## rbautch

mskreis said:


> I checked CRONLOG-MAIN and found nothing usefull except these two lines:
> 
> Wed Jan 25 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted
> Wed Jan 25 09:22:03 UTC 2006 cron logs wiped
> 
> cron.test.out had entries every 5 minute for Jan 25.
> 
> I noticed that there are 2 fakecall.tcl files. One present in /busybox and the other in /enhancements (the one in busybox is date jan 22 and the one in enhancements sep 26).
> 
> Any specific suggestions?


Cron should be running /busybox/fakecall.tcl every day, and creating an entry in CRONLOG-MAIN. Try running fakecall from bash, note any errors, and then check CRONLOG-MAIN again to see if it was logged. Are there any reboot entries in CRONLOG-MAIN?


----------



## mskreis

rbautch said:


> Cron should be running /busybox/fakecall.tcl every day, and creating an entry in CRONLOG-MAIN. Try running fakecall from bash, note any errors, and then check CRONLOG-MAIN again to see if it was logged. Are there any reboot entries in CRONLOG-MAIN?


When I run fakecall I get the following:

Running fakecall version 3
Fakecall ran successfully!

CRONLOG-MAIN has the following:

Wed Jan 25 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted
Wed Jan 25 09:22:03 UTC 2006 cron logs wiped
Jan 26 03:56am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Jan 26 04:01am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Jan 26 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Jan 26 06:23am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified

I believe several of these entries are a result of me trying to run fakecall before I read your response.


----------



## kudron

rbautch said:


> So what happened when you manually entered the command in the last post?


I'm currently at work and will try the command on Thursday and get back to you.

Thanks


----------



## bengalfreak

lee espinoza said:


> anyone?


Did you tell the enhancements script to install TWP and EndpadPlus. My ps looks very much like yours except for entries for TWP and EPP at the end.


----------



## lee espinoza

bengalfreak said:


> Did you tell the enhancements script to install TWP and EndpadPlus. My ps looks very much like yours except for entries for TWP and EPP at the end.


yes and I rebooted and when I ps that is what it showed


----------



## lee espinoza

this is my rc.sysinit.author file does it look right?
#!/bin/bash

export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export IGNOREEOF=1000
export PS1=bash-2.02#

/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&>/dev/ttyS2&

# start telnet
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login & 
tivoftpd

#block calls to Tivo
route add -host gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

#load ax8817x ethernet drivers
insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o log2_irq_thresh=4
insmod /lib/modules/hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
#sleep 10

#block calls to Tivo
route add -host gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

#start tivoweb
/cdrom/tivowebplus/tivoweb

#ace logs and take care of daily call
/busybox/fakecall.tcl 
#sleep 10

/busybox/rotatelogs[1].sh

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/busybox/netserver

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 5 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi


----------



## lee espinoza

lee espinoza said:


> this is my rc.sysinit.author file does it look right?
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> export IGNOREEOF=1000
> export PS1=bash-2.02#
> 
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&>/dev/ttyS2&
> 
> # start telnet
> /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> tivoftpd
> 
> #block calls to Tivo
> route add -host gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> #load ax8817x ethernet drivers
> insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o log2_irq_thresh=4
> insmod /lib/modules/hcd.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
> #sleep 10
> 
> #block calls to Tivo
> route add -host gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> #start tivoweb
> /cdrom/tivowebplus/tivoweb
> 
> #ace logs and take care of daily call
> /busybox/fakecall.tcl
> #sleep 10
> 
> /busybox/rotatelogs[1].sh
> 
> #############################################
> # starting netserver to receive netperf requests
> /busybox/netserver
> 
> #############################################
> # starting NCID CallerID
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &
> 
> #############################################
> # starting EndPadPlus
> tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 5 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &
> 
> #############################################
> # starting Tivowebplus
> /enhancements/TWPrun.sh
> 
> #############################################
> # start crond after waiting 30 seconds
> sleep 30
> /busybox/crond
> 
> #############################################
> # Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
> if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
> sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
> fi


ok I see one thing that is wrong my Tivowebplus is not in /cdrom/tivowebplus/tivoweb it is in /var/hack/tivowebplus/


----------



## kudron

rbautch said:


> The Zipper uses the bootpage command to determine your active root partition, so try changing your bootpage manually to hda4, and then run the bootpage -b command manually to check it. If that works, enter this command to see if accurately reports the root partition:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> root="`/cdrom/bootpage -b /dev/hda | cut -c17-20`"; echo $root


How do I get the character in the last line between ...hda and cut...


----------



## Gunnyman

shift backslash


----------



## emania

OK - I've been reading these forums for three years, and while i had expanded my directivo (HDVR2) to 200GB just after 6.2 arrived, I hadn't attempted any of the hacks. This just made it way too easy, and it worked the first time, of course being a 20+ year unix person probably helps, but a BIG THANK YOU to G&R is definately in order.

anyway, here is the Q. 

I zippered a drive for my brother, and i did it at my house. Being that I know how to change the IP address of a unix box, i didn't think it would be a big deal. He runs a different private subnet than I so we can route through an ssh tunnel.

When i started poking around, I see "some" of the usual files in /etc, but one of the messages said that MFS has the ip address as 192.168.2.99 (as i set it) - does this mean the ip address is taken from a database entry ?
is the only change necessary to run the the line in rc.sysinit.author.bak as an update to the database (with needed changes)

tivosh /hacks/network.tcl NEWIP NEWGW
then change resolv.conf (does it do anything by name anyway?)

i'm just being lazy and not trying it myself, since it isn't the end of the world if it doesn't work.......mea culpa


----------



## Gunnyman

The Ip address is stored there in MFS.
If you still have the unit just go into tivowebplus and run the netconfig module and make the changes there. OR use a serial cable and run network-en.tcl at your brother's house. The script is located in /enhancements.


----------



## lee espinoza

what is going on here
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
UnZip 5.50 of 17 February 2002, by Info-ZIP. Maintained by C. Spieler. Send
bug reports to the authors at [email protected]; see README for details.

Usage: unzip [-Z] [-opts[modifiers]] file[.zip] 

[-x xlist] [-d exdir]
Default action is to extract files in list, except those in xlist, to exdir;
file[.zip] may be a wildcard. -Z => ZipInfo mode ("unzip -Z" for usage).

-p extract files to pipe, no messages -l list files (short format)
-f freshen existing files, create none -t test compressed archive data
-u update files, create if necessary -z display archive comment
-x exclude files that follow (in xlist) -d extract files into exdir

modifiers: -q quiet mode (-qq => quieter)
-n never overwrite existing files -a auto-convert any text files
-o overwrite files WITHOUT prompting -aa treat ALL files as text
-j junk paths (do not make directories) -v be verbose/print version info
-C match filenames case-insensitively -L make (some) names lowercase
-X restore UID/GID info -V retain VMS version numbers
-M pipe through "more" pager
Examples (see unzip.txt for more info):
unzip data1 -x joe => extract all files except joe from zipfile data1.zip
unzip -p foo | more => send contents of foo.zip via pipe into program more
unzip -fo foo ReadMe => quietly replace existing ReadMe if archive file newer
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:n
Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory


----------



## lee espinoza

and bash-2.02#dos2unix tweak*
Archive: tweak.sh
End-of-central-directory signature not found. Either this file is not
a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive. In the
latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
the last disk(s) of this archive.
note: tweak.sh may be a plain executable, not an archive
unzip: cannot find zipfile directory in one of tweak.sh or
tweak.sh.zip, and cannot find tweak.sh.ZIP, period.


----------



## Finnstang

The script is trying to download the latest version through the web and failed.


----------



## lee espinoza

Finnstang said:


> The script is trying to download the latest version through the web and failed.


so what should I do next?


----------



## Finnstang

Have you started over with the Zipper? From scratch?


----------



## lee espinoza

Finnstang said:


> Have you started over with the Zipper? From scratch?


zipper


----------



## Finnstang

Are you trying to preserve recordings? Do you have an image that you can load and start from scratch?

Edit: Have you edited any of the scripts in Windows?


----------



## lee espinoza

Finnstang said:


> Are you trying to preserve recordings? Do you have an image that you can load and start from scratch?


1)Yes
2)yes
3)no


----------



## Finnstang

Can you use the image that you have and start completely over? Maybe even burn a new tools cd?


----------



## lee espinoza

Finnstang said:


> Can you use the image that you have and start completely over? Maybe even burn a new tools cd?


1)yes but I need to preserve the recordings
2)yes


----------



## Finnstang

I don't understang why unzip commands are trying to run within other commands. Personally, I would redownload the stuff for the Tools CD, reburn it and load a fresh image and start completely over. Something just isn't right. Did you make a backup of the drive that has the recordings? If so, just do an mfsrestore with that image to preserve recordings, then start over.


----------



## lee espinoza

Finnstang said:


> I don't understang why unzip commands are trying to run within other commands. Personally, I would redownload the stuff for the Tools CD, reburn it and load a fresh image and start completely over. Something just isn't right. Did you make a backup of the drive that has the recordings? If so, just do an mfsrestore with that image to preserve recordings, then start over.


the image I have is a 3.1.1b will that work with the zipper?
and when the zipper see's a image will I have to do anything or will the zipper do all the work?


----------



## Finnstang

The 3.1.1b will work witht the zipper, but you won't have all the 6.2 stuff like folders and MRV. Maybe try redownloading/burning the Tools CD and then starting over with the Zipper on your drive before reimaging. Is the image on your drive now a 6.2 image?


----------



## lee espinoza

Finnstang said:


> The 3.1.1b will work witht the zipper, but you won't have all the 6.2 stuff like folders and MRV. Maybe try redownloading/burning the Tools CD and then starting over with the Zipper on your drive before reimaging. Is the image on your drive now a 6.2 image?


Is the image on your drive now a 6.2 image? yes


----------



## lee espinoza

ok nevermind I got a 6.2 image from PTV.


----------



## Finnstang

lee espinoza said:


> ok nevermind I got a 6.2 image from PTV.


Unless you upgrade via slices, you will lose recordings. Have you tried to redownload and reburn the tools cd?


----------



## lee espinoza

Finnstang said:


> Unless you upgrade via slices, you will lose recordings. Have you tried to redownload and reburn the tools cd?


I don't need the recordings that bad (I will watch all of my recordings before I do this) so wish me luck. :up:


----------



## emania

Gunnyman said:


> The Ip address is stored there in MFS.
> If you still have the unit just go into tivowebplus and run the netconfig module and make the changes there. OR use a serial cable and run network-en.tcl at your brother's house. The script is located in /enhancements.


 YDM - simple answer to a long and drawn out question......done.

thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

I aim to please (so take aim please)


----------



## mcornell

mcornell said:


> Hi all. I've been lurking on this forum for a week or two, then finally decided to try the hack on DTivo. I just received my 120GB Maxtor hard drive from Staples today and was very excited to get started after reading all the post here.
> 
> I burned my disks and stuck the boot CD in just to check that it would boot to linux. Everything was cool. I then opened my Dell case (IDE 0 has 2 120 GB HDs and IDE 1 has 1 DVD R and one DVD+RW) I just unplugged the ribbon cable from the mother board for for IDE0 and then plugged the one that came with the new HD into the board and the new HD into the other end and plugged in the power.
> 
> I booted to Linux, mounted the tools CD and ran Zipper. it asked where my Tivo HD was and I said 'a'. It found the image I put on the tools CD and I selected 'y'. It then came back with the message "/dev/hda: no such device or address" then it gave me an error that it could open the device for writing the image.
> 
> I then re-ran zipper and selected 'b'...same thing. I then unplugged the original HDs and used the original cable with my new HD plugged in.
> 
> I tried every combination of location on the cable with every jumper setting but still got the same message when zipper attempted to write the image to the new HD.
> 
> I'm stumped (as well as pissed and embarrassed), but I need some help.
> 
> much appreciated,
> 
> -Mike


I'm currently at work and have an 3-4 year old Dell that I used the boot CD and the tools CD on. During the boot it showed 'hda' and 'hdc' as the internal HD and CD Rom respectively. Unfortunately the drive wasn't big enough to put the image on (only 10 GB), but it was able to see the drive, which was better than I got at home. When I was working on this last night with my Dell 4600, the boot sequence did not show anything at 'hda' as expected (or any other location) but did, obviously show the CDRom at 'hdc'.
It looks like it's an issue with my box, perhaps BIOS or something else. I'm taking the work machine home to see if I can get it to work, but I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts or has seen anything like this before.


----------



## Gunnyman

Mike
do you have SATA drives in your home computer?
If so, that can wreak havoc on Linux and the device locations.


----------



## mcornell

Gunnyman said:


> Mike
> do you have SATA drives in your home computer?
> If so, that can wreak havoc on Linux and the device locations.


Hmmmm.... 
The HD I bought has the following specs:

Maxtor Ultra 120GB 7200 RPM Internal Hard Drive 
120GB 
Ultra ATA/133 
7200 RPM

Is the issue with ATA drives insurmountable, or do you guys know some trick to help me out? And, if there is a trick will it work in my Dtivo when completed?

If I can't get around this, is there a list of recomended drive anywhere?

thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Gunnyman

it's not ATA its SERIAL ATA.
If the PC you are using to hack is using SERIAL ATA then the tivo bootcd will have trouble figuring out where everying is.


----------



## mcornell

Gunnyman said:


> it's not ATA its SERIAL ATA.
> If the PC you are using to hack is using SERIAL ATA then the tivo bootcd will have trouble figuring out where everying is.


I'll bet that's the issue. As I said in a previous post I taking an older PC home tonight, that should take care of the problem if this is what it is.

Just to clarify, I tried the new hard drive in the machine without the original drives connected at all. that still may cause an issue.

Sorry, just want to make sure I understand.


----------



## Gunnyman

doesn't matter if their connected, it has to do with boot order in the bios and how linux maps hardware.
You should be just fine with the older machine.


----------



## bnm81002

bnm81002 said:


> I used the Nero Burning Rom but I can't burn the Boot CD to a blank CD, I have tried 3 different CD-RW discs and none have burned correctly, it says "burn disc failed" what do I have to do to get the Boot CD burned to a CD? do I have to use a CD-R disc and not a CD-RW to burn an ISO image file?
> I burned the Tools Disk w/o any problems on a CD-RW disc, thanks for any help


I did try to burn the Boot CD on a CD-R disc and still couldn't burn it, same "burn disc failed" any ideas what I need to do to burn it correctly? thanks


----------



## dieselpower

bnm81002 said:


> I did try to burn the Tools Disk on a CD-R disc and still couldn't burn it, same "burn disc failed" any ideas what I need to do to burn it correctly? thanks


Make sure you specifiy ISO9660 and Joliet when you burn your disc.


----------



## bnm81002

dieselpower said:


> Make sure you specifiy ISO9660 and Joliet when you burn your disc.


sorry I meant the Boot CD, the Tools Disk was burned correctly without any problems, how can I burn the Boot CD properly? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

in nero 
file
burn image


----------



## dieselpower

bnm81002 said:


> sorry I meant the Boot CD, the Tools Disk was burned correctly without any problems, how can I burn the Boot CD properly? thanks


Well you should be able to burn the ISO directly to disk or mount the ISO first and then burn the contents. If you're using a Mac then use Toast Titanium or Disk Utility. If you're on *nix use X-CdRoast (which is a graphical front-end for cdrecord). If you're using Windows, I can't help you.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> in nero
> file
> burn image


I did that 5 times with CD-RW and CD-R discs but get the error "burned disc failed"
I noticed that I can open the Boot CD file with any of the following recommended programs, so which program should I open the Boot CD file with then? 
1-WinRAR
2-Nero Burning ROM
3-Internet Explorer
thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

it's an ISO 
don't OPEN the iso
start nero
choose burn image


----------



## qwertypo

I don't think cron is causing reboot, TWP has my uptime at 3 days. TWP says cron is running. Do I need to re-zipper?


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> it's an ISO
> don't OPEN the iso
> start nero
> choose burn image


Gunny,
I go to Nero then disc image then enter the file name(ptvlba48-4(1).01DD) and the files of type(all supported compilations and images) then burn and then I get "burned disc failed"
I did it 6 times already and it failed all 6 times, very frustrated here, someone please help me out here, exact steps in what I need to do PLEASE  
thank you


----------



## Swytch

Hello, 

Im getting DirecTV and a Hr10-250 this saturday, and i plan on hacking it. 

I have a new 250 GB HD arriving tomorrow, and would actually like to end up adding it as additional space in my tivo. Im going to do all of this before I start using the tivo, so I dont have to worry about losing recordings or anything. I plan on using The Zipper to make it easier and faster, I just have a few questions. 

1. Can I upgrade to 6.2 on this drive? Which Instant cake cd do I buy? 

2. I was planning on backing up the original tivo drive and installing just the new drive with hacks, and then once I know thats working fine, adding the original drive as extra space, do I need to be this careful? what would be the best method? 

3. If at a later point I decide I dont need that much space in my Tivo and want to remove on of the drives to use in my PC, will I need to completely redo The Zipper? should I save a image of a working hacked single drive setup? 

Thank you, 
Swytch


----------



## letnes

I used The Zipper on my Dtivo and set EndPadplus to 5 minutes at the begining and end of shows. I would like to change this. I have looked in /var/hack but cannot find the endpadplus tcl file. Where is it located?


----------



## Conklin

Try /enhancements/.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Is there a simple way to ditch the on screen messages generated by the enhancement functions? 

I'm tired of seeing "fake call successfully made" and "10 minutes to reboot" and "20 minutes to reboot" pop up on the screen in the middle of something I'm watching...

I've tried searching here and at the DDB to no avail...


----------



## bengalfreak

Vito the TiVo said:


> Is there a simple way to ditch the on screen messages generated by the enhancement functions?
> 
> I'm tired of seeing "fake call successfully made" and "10 minutes to reboot" and "20 minutes to reboot" pop up on the screen in the middle of something I'm watching...
> 
> I've tried searching here and at the DDB to no avail...


Man, you are really up late at night watching television. Why not just adjust your crontab to run fakecall and reboot to a time when you are normally asleep. The reboot messages are there for a reason. You wouldn't want to be watching something and then bam, reboot and you're down for 10 minutes.


----------



## mcornell

Gunnyman said:



> doesn't matter if their connected, it has to do with boot order in the bios and how linux maps hardware.
> You should be just fine with the older machine.


Thanks Gunny, I lugged the older machine home last nite, installed the new hard drive and ran through zipper without a hitch!

Just waiting for my network adapter to arrive from Amazon and then I'll try the hard stuff.  Hopefully it will go nice and smooth and I won't have to post anymore questions.

-Mike


----------



## Finnstang

bnm81002 said:


> Gunny,
> I go to Nero then disc image then enter the file name(ptvlba48-4(1).01DD) and the files of type(all supported compilations and images) then burn and then I get "burned disc failed"
> I did it 6 times already and it failed all 6 times, very frustrated here, someone please help me out here, exact steps in what I need to do PLEASE
> thank you


My PTV Boot Disk image is called *ptvlba48-4.01DD.iso*. I go into CDBurnerXP Pro 3 (free program)...Go to File menu...select Write Disk from ISO file...then select the above named ISO from the menu...select finalize CD...then burn.


----------



## zardoz007

D-tivo arrived, Install new Zippered drive, cool. Network adapter was still on the way but wanted to make sure unit would record, so cleared & delete to remove error 51.

Since I had not telneted the enhancements yet question is what all did I lose?
I know I gave the Tivo an address but settings reports (0) and router does not see Tivo.

Can I fix with serial or is re-zipper in order?

P.S.- saw other posts suggests pull power on router, then power up router, then computer, then tivo so router "sees" each come on. Will try this first, I guess?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

letnes said:


> I used The Zipper on my Dtivo and set EndPadplus to 5 minutes at the begining and end of shows. I would like to change this. I have looked in /var/hack but cannot find the endpadplus tcl file. Where is it located?


 The padding is set in your author file. You don't modify endpadplus.tcl.


----------



## rbautch

zardoz007 said:


> D-tivo arrived, Install new Zippered drive, cool. Network adapter was still on the way but wanted to make sure unit would record, so cleared & delete to remove error 51.
> 
> Since I had not telneted the enhancements yet question is what all did I lose?
> I know I gave the Tivo an address but settings reports (0) and router does not see Tivo.
> 
> Can I fix with serial or is re-zipper in order?
> 
> P.S.- saw other posts suggests pull power on router, then power up router, then computer, then tivo so router "sees" each come on. Will try this first, I guess?
> 
> Thanks


The instructions say specifically not to do a clear and delete! The network settings are likely gone, but you may be able to telnet using dhcp. If that doesnt work, run the enhancement script via serial, and then run net-launch.sh from /enhancements.


----------



## letnes

Conklin


Thanks, for the info. I looked in /enhancements and the file is there, however when I run sh endpadplus.tcl this is what I get :

sh endpadplus.tcl
endpadplus.tcl: proc: command not found
endpadplus.tcl: global: command not found
endpadplus.tcl: line 43: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
endpadplus.tcl: line 43: ` }'


----------



## Gunnyman

just type endpadplus.tcl from a bash prompt with the start and end you want in minutes
for 1 minute on each end do endpadplus.tcl s 1 e 1
put a space between the leter and the number.


----------



## zardoz007

Thanks rbautch.

Fault is mine. There was a couple of days between running Zipper on new drive and the arrival of my Tivo and a couple more before my usb adapter arrived. Will try your suggestions.



I went into my router's setup and found the address DHCP assigned (in security log) to my Tivo and was able to telnet using that. Whew! Loaded Enhancement script and all is great.


----------



## Swytch

Swytch said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im getting DirecTV and a Hr10-250 this saturday, and i plan on hacking it.
> 
> I have a new 250 GB HD arriving tomorrow, and would actually like to end up adding it as additional space in my tivo. Im going to do all of this before I start using the tivo, so I dont have to worry about losing recordings or anything. I plan on using The Zipper to make it easier and faster, I just have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Can I upgrade to 6.2 on this drive? Which Instant cake cd do I buy?
> 
> 2. I was planning on backing up the original tivo drive and installing just the new drive with hacks, and then once I know thats working fine, adding the original drive as extra space, do I need to be this careful? what would be the best method?
> 
> 3. If at a later point I decide I dont need that much space in my Tivo and want to remove on of the drives to use in my PC, will I need to completely redo The Zipper? should I save a image of a working hacked single drive setup?
> 
> Thank you,
> Swytch


I have another question as well,

I ordered a Netgear FA120 from Amazon, but it looks like it wont arrive until monday, and id like to get all the hacks done this weekend as ill have more time to mess with it. I found a cable that came with a APC UPS (surge protector/battery backup) that is USB on one end and Etherenet on the other, anyone know if this will work to install hacks?


----------



## Finnstang

Swytch said:


> I have another question as well,
> 
> I ordered a Netgear FA120 from Amazon, but it looks like it wont arrive until monday, and id like to get all the hacks done this weekend as ill have more time to mess with it. I found a cable that came with a APC UPS (surge protector/battery backup) that is USB on one end and Etherenet on the other, anyone know if this will work to install hacks?


Doubt it. You can make a serial cable.


----------



## Swytch

Finnstang said:


> Doubt it. You can make a serial cable.


how would i do that?


----------



## Finnstang




----------



## Swytch

hmmmm... would i just buy the parts at radio shack and how would i connect them?


----------



## Finnstang

Swytch said:


> hmmmm... would i just buy the parts at radio shack and how would i connect them?


Connect the parts? If you get a cable with a cord attached, cut off whatever may be connected to the cord, and then either solder or crimp the connection on the DB9 connector (depending on which type of connector you buy).


----------



## Swytch

Finnstang said:


> Connect the parts? If you get a cable with a cord attached, cut off whatever may be connected to the cord, and then either solder or crimp the connection on the DB9 connector (depending on which type of connector you buy).


ok, i just want to make sure i have this right.... i buy an 1/8" stereo mini plug (hopefulyl with striped wires, otherwise i cut and strip myself) and i buy a db9 connector (im guessing this will also have loose wires) and then crimp the wires of teh 2 connectors together (similar to installign a car stereo?).


----------



## Finnstang

Swytch said:


> ok, i just want to make sure i have this right.... i buy an 1/8" stereo mini plug (hopefulyl with striped wires, otherwise i cut and strip myself) and i buy a db9 connector (im guessing this will also have loose wires) and then crimp the wires of teh 2 connectors together (similar to installign a car stereo?).


If you buy a DB9 from RatShack, I doubt it will have any cable attached to it, you will have to either solder the wires on or crimp them onto the pins for the connector.


----------



## Swytch

Finnstang said:


> If you buy a DB9 from RatShack, I doubt it will have any cable attached to it, you will have to either solder the wires on or crimp them onto the pins for the connector.


do you think this is something someone at ratshack will be able to help me figure out?

i think i understand how to make this (ive done similar things), but im just not quiet grasping it, may just be that once i find the parts i will be able to figure it out.

is it somehting i shouldnt bother with if im nto 100% sure i can do it?

i suppose i could always buy a different usb to ethernet adapter at circuit city and then return it once amazon delivers.....

anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## qwertypo

qwertypo said:


> I don't think cron is causing reboot, TWP has my uptime at 3 days. TWP says cron is running. Do I need to re-zipper?


Still no reboots.... Any suggestions? Can I re run the enhancment script?


----------



## Finnstang

Swytch said:


> do you think this is something someone at ratshack will be able to help me figure out?
> 
> i think i understand how to make this (ive done similar things), but im just not quiet grasping it, may just be that once i find the parts i will be able to figure it out.
> 
> is it somehting i shouldnt bother with if im nto 100% sure i can do it?
> 
> i suppose i could always buy a different usb to ethernet adapter at circuit city and then return it once amazon delivers.....
> 
> anyone have any other suggestions?


Depending on the quality of the RatShack employees at you local store, maybe. It isn't difficult to do...pins on the DB9 are numbered...solder wires to pins and use it. I think once you see the parts, the plan will come together.


----------



## Finnstang

qwertypo said:


> Still no reboots.... Any suggestions? Can I re run the enhancment script?


Run the uninstall script and then rerun the install script.


----------



## lee espinoza

lee espinoza said:


> ok nevermind I got a 6.2 image from PTV.


I download the 6.2 image from PTV and then burn it with the tools cd (call it named 000001)

A software image, if you want the script to install the image for you. Regardless of what image you use, it
must be named 000001 which is what it's named on the Instantcake CD.
I did that but I get 
boot format unknow 
what is going on here?


----------



## Swytch

Finnstang said:


> If you buy a DB9 from RatShack, I doubt it will have any cable attached to it, you will have to either solder the wires on or crimp them onto the pins for the connector.


thank you for all of our help and quick responses.

now if i can just get some answers to my other questions before tomorro hehe....


----------



## Diana Collins

Swytch said:


> ...anyone have any other suggestions?


For $8, order the cable from 9thTee: http://www.9thtee.com/tivo-dthd.htm


----------



## Vito the TiVo

bengalfreak said:


> Man, you are really up late at night watching television. Why not just adjust your crontab to run fakecall and reboot to a time when you are normally asleep. The reboot messages are there for a reason. You wouldn't want to be watching something and then bam, reboot and you're down for 10 minutes.


I'll bite. I don't quite understand the formats for the time in crontab. Clarification?

I've only seen the reboots once, and unless I'm mistaken, it didn't reboot because I was watching something.

I see the "fake call" message fairly frequently as it is set for primetime for me on the west coast. I think that's what it says because its a bit cut off. Why wouldn't this be set for the middle of the night anyway?

And my real question, all of these go through out2osd right? Is there some reason that can't just simply be killed so I don't get annoying text on my screen... I am not using callerid by the way...


----------



## lee espinoza

lee espinoza said:


> I download the 6.2 image from PTV and then burn it with the tools cd (call it named 000001)
> 
> A software image, if you want the script to install the image for you. Regardless of what image you use, it
> must be named 000001 which is what it's named on the Instantcake CD.
> I did that but I get
> boot format unknow
> what is going on here?


to be a little more clear I am getting 
Restore failed:unknow backup format


----------



## Swytch

Dan Collins said:


> For $8, order the cable from 9thTee: http://www.9thtee.com/tivo-dthd.htm


yeah except i have a usb to ethernet adapter arriving on monday, but im trying to get a temporary solution that works so i can install hacks this weekend.....


----------



## charlestwaters

rbautch said:


> You shouldn't have to do anything special to be able to leave your phone line connected, since the script should take care the things required to keep you Tivo from calling the mothership. However, before you leave your phone line connected indefinitely, check the information in the Settings/Phone menu to see when the "next scheduled" call is supposed to be made. The script should update this date every Sunday and Wednesday night to make it at least 6 days out in the future, fooling the Tivo into thinking that it's never time to make the call. I put the line in the instructions about not connecting because there's a chance newbies can screw up the settings that keep the calls from being made. So, as the script runs, make sure you:
> 
> 1. Say "yes" to the cron installation.
> 2. Say "no" to only rebooting if shows aren't recording.
> 
> Finally, continue to monitor your "next sceduled call" to make sure it's getting reset properly. Only after you have confirmed this works properly should you connect your phone line.


I did this. and my Tivo still continues to dial-out. What problems will / if any I see!?


----------



## Tivogre

Hey, Zipper dudes....

Any thought (or possibility) of running amset (accoustic management) on the drive while it's in the PC as part of the Zipper process?


----------



## bengalfreak

Vito the TiVo said:


> I'll bite. I don't quite understand the formats for the time in crontab. Clarification?
> 
> I've only seen the reboots once, and unless I'm mistaken, it didn't reboot because I was watching something.
> 
> I see the "fake call" message fairly frequently as it is set for primetime for me on the west coast. I think that's what it says because its a bit cut off. Why wouldn't this be set for the middle of the night anyway?
> 
> And my real question, all of these go through out2osd right? Is there some reason that can't just simply be killed so I don't get annoying text on my screen... I am not using callerid by the way...


Yes, you can kill out2osd but my point is why would you want to. The Tivo has no idea whether you are "watching" something or not. You can set the reboots to not occur if you are RECORDING something.

Anyway, if you want to get rid of the messages, navigate to the follwing file:
/var/spool/cron/crontabs/root

Replace the first character of the line you don't want output to your screen with a '#' character. That will remark out the line and you should get no more messages.

Edit: Disregard the above. rbautch has changed the location of the files. Ask him, he knows where everything is nowadays.


----------



## bengalfreak

Swytch said:


> yeah except i have a usb to ethernet adapter arriving on monday, but im trying to get a temporary solution that works so i can install hacks this weekend.....


I did the same thing you're attempting to do. I spent about $20 on rat shack parts and when it was all over, I still didn't have a working cable. You have to experiment with the pins because the Radio Shack wires do not always match the colors in the diagram.

Anywho, truthfully I'd wait until your adapter comes, its just not worth the half day your going to have to put into just making the cable.


----------



## qwertypo

Finnstang said:


> Run the uninstall script and then rerun the install script.


Okay, this won't destroy any of my recordings, correct?

I noticed that I also cause a crash when I try to backup season passes, so I hope this will fix that also.


----------



## Finnstang

qwertypo said:


> Okay, this won't destroy any of my recordings, correct?
> 
> I noticed that I also cause a crash when I try to backup season passes, so I hope this will fix that also.


Correct, this will not touch your recordings.


----------



## Finnstang

bengalfreak said:


> Yes, you can kill out2osd but my point is why would you want to. The Tivo has no idea whether you are "watching" something or not. You can set the reboots to not occur if you are RECORDING something.
> 
> Anyway, if you want to get rid of the messages, navigate to the follwing file:
> /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
> 
> Replace the first character of the line you don't want output to your screen with a '#' character. That will remark out the line and you should get no more messages.
> 
> Edit: Disregard the above. rbautch has changed the location of the files. Ask him, he knows where everything is nowadays.


If you ran the zipper, just type root at a bash prompt to edit the cron file.


----------



## Finnstang

lee espinoza said:


> to be a little more clear I am getting
> Restore failed:unknow backup format


No idea...why not just do a restore on the image yourself?


----------



## starbiker99

I have 2 questions about editing root. If I take the 4 out of the weekly reboots line will it only reboot on Sun and not Wednesday? Not sure how to edit the time fakecall runs? I dont have a phone line connected to 2 of my units. Thanks Much

Shawn


----------



## lee espinoza

Finnstang said:


> No idea...why not just do a restore on the image yourself?


how would I do that?


----------



## Finnstang

lee espinoza said:


> how would I do that?


Are you serious? You can't figure out how to restore an image to the drive?

Here you go


----------



## yazyazoo

Something weird is happening with my Tivo. When I go to my recorded shows and delete one of them, the screen deletes it then when it comes back up all my recorded shows aren't listed and I can still move the cursor or bar up and down. I have to reboot my tivo to see all my shows that I recorded and the one I deleted is gone. I don't want to have to reboot all the time. What is going on?


----------



## Finnstang

starbiker99 said:


> I have 2 questions about editing root. If I take the 4 out of the weekly reboots line will it only reboot on Sun and not Wednesday? Not sure how to edit the time fakecall runs? I dont have a phone line connected to 2 of my units. Thanks Much
> 
> Shawn


Yes...remove the 4 to only reboot on Sunday.

The first number is the minutes and the second is hour. It is in GMT. So it is running at 4:20 am GMT. Eastern time is five hours behind GMT so that means it is running at 11:20 PM ET. Why don't you like what time fakecall runs, though?


----------



## Finnstang

yazyazoo said:


> Something weird is happening with my Tivo. When I go to my recorded shows and delete one of them, the screen deletes it then when it comes back up all my recorded shows aren't listed and I can still move the cursor or bar up and down. I have to reboot my tivo to see all my shows that I recorded and the one I deleted is gone. I don't want to have to reboot all the time. What is going on?


You don't have to reboot, it is just taking a long time to refresh. Search for Empty NPL for reasoning and fix.


----------



## rbautch

Vito the TiVo said:


> I'll bite. I don't quite understand the formats for the time in crontab. Clarification?
> 
> I've only seen the reboots once, and unless I'm mistaken, it didn't reboot because I was watching something.
> 
> I see the "fake call" message fairly frequently as it is set for primetime for me on the west coast. I think that's what it says because its a bit cut off. Why wouldn't this be set for the middle of the night anyway?
> 
> And my real question, all of these go through out2osd right? Is there some reason that can't just simply be killed so I don't get annoying text on my screen... I am not using callerid by the way...


 Sure, just find the out2osd binary and delete it.


----------



## bnm81002

Finnstang said:


> My PTV Boot Disk image is called *ptvlba48-4.01DD.iso*. I go into CDBurnerXP Pro 3 (free program)...Go to File menu...select Write Disk from ISO file...then select the above named ISO from the menu...select finalize CD...then burn.


I have windows though, didn't you say you don't have windows?


----------



## bnm81002

bnm81002 said:


> Gunny,
> I go to Nero then disc image then enter the file name(ptvlba48-4(1).01DD) and the files of type(all supported compilations and images) then burn and then I get "burned disc failed"
> I did it 6 times already and it failed all 6 times, very frustrated here, someone please help me out here, exact steps in what I need to do PLEASE
> thank you


anyone has any ideas? those that used "Nero Burning ROM" to burn the PTVupgrade LBA48 Boot CD, please tell me exactly what you did to burn it, thanks


----------



## Finnstang

bnm81002 said:


> I have windows though, didn't you say you don't have windows?


No, I'm using XP Pro.


----------



## bnm81002

Finnstang said:


> No, I'm using XP Pro.


I will download the program CDBurnerXP Pro3 and hope that it works for me, I will follow your directions, at this point I just wanna burn the boot CD, I'll figure out how to burn an image with Nero in the future


----------



## Finnstang

bnm81002 said:


> I will download the program CDBurnerXP Pro3 and hope that it works for me, I will follow your directions, at this point I just wanna burn the boot CD, I'll figure out how to burn an image with Nero in the future


When I wrote instructions above, I actually went into the program adn wrote down what I was doing. Make sure you select to finalize. The first one I made was a coaster, then I selected finalize on the second one I did and it was perfect.


----------



## cinthia

Gunnyman said:


> Sounds like you purchased a hacked Tivo (Ebay?)
> Your unit IS hacked if you can see it from your other two unit's Now Playing Screens. What your seller didn't tell you, is you cannot MRV between an unhacked Series 2 Standalone and a Hacked Series 2 Dtivo.
> Tivo To Go won't work on the DTiVo either because that feature is not available in the series 2 DTiVos.
> To browse the DTivo, you need something called tivoweb installed on the unit.
> ...


Thanks for the info. You are right - ebay! That's what I get. Darn that guy! I TOLD him my whole setup before I bought. Ok so to make sure I understand and stop spinning my wheels:
1. I can NOT share between a Tivo2 and "hacked" Direct TV Tivo. 
2. I can NOT use Tivo2go on my Mac with ANYTHING 
3. If I HAD a PC - I could use PC & Tivo2go with Tivo2 but NOT "hacked"-Tivo.

Can you tell me how to find out if tivoweb is installed on the "hacked" Tivo? If it is, does that mean I could access it with a browser?

Thanks for your help. You're the first person I've found in 6 months to give me an answer I could understand! (the dummie whisperer)


----------



## bnm81002

Finnstang said:


> When I wrote instructions above, I actually went into the program adn wrote down what I was doing. Make sure you select to finalize. The first one I made was a coaster, then I selected finalize on the second one I did and it was perfect.


ok I burned 2 discs and get a read error for my CD-RW drive, can you explain step by step how to burn the boot cd, why is this so freaking HARD TO DO? thanks


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Finnstang said:


> Yes...remove the 4 to only reboot on Sunday.
> 
> The first number is the minutes and the second is hour. It is in GMT. So it is running at 4:20 am GMT. Eastern time is five hours behind GMT so that means it is running at 11:20 PM ET. Why don't you like what time fakecall runs, though?


I don't like what time fakecall runs because 11:20 EST is 8:20 PST which means that usually in the middle of primetime, or while watching a recording during my "prime time" is see the annoying little message pop up during the show on yellow background that says fake call successfully completed. Its an annoyance.

EDIT: Thanks Finnstang and rbauch for your help. I bumped all the times back to 12 GMT so I'll get my every thing deep in the middle of the night, instead of prime on the west coast for fakecall and while i'm still up at 1:30 PST for reboots. HEH see posting time for this post.


----------



## Gunnyman

bnm81002 said:


> ok I burned 2 discs and get a read error for my CD-RW drive, can you explain step by step how to burn the boot cd, why is this so freaking HARD TO DO? thanks


It's NOT hard to do.
What kind of media are you using?


----------



## Gunnyman

cinthia said:


> Thanks for the info. You are right - ebay! That's what I get. Darn that guy! I TOLD him my whole setup before I bought. Ok so to make sure I understand and stop spinning my wheels:
> 1. I can NOT share between a Tivo2 and "hacked" Direct TV Tivo.
> 2. I can NOT use Tivo2go on my Mac with ANYTHING
> 3. If I HAD a PC - I could use PC & Tivo2go with Tivo2 but NOT "hacked"-Tivo.
> 
> Can you tell me how to find out if tivoweb is installed on the "hacked" Tivo? If it is, does that mean I could access it with a browser?
> 
> Thanks for your help. You're the first person I've found in 6 months to give me an answer I could understand! (the dummie whisperer)


I like that
The dummy Whisperer.. 
Bet if I add it to my sig someone gets mad 
you can see if tivoweb is installed on the hack tivo by browsing the drive either in telnet or with an ftp client.
look for tivowebplus it's usually in /var/hack or /var or /hack depending on where it was put.
FYI don't buy hacked Tivo's on Ebay, they violate the copyrights held by the owners of the hacks.
Once you find out where tivowebplus is, you can start it then browse to your tivo's IP address with a web browser.


----------



## starbiker99

Finnstang it pops on the screen at 9:20 here in the mtn tm zn and it annoys the mrs. I am just looking to get it a little later. Thanks


----------



## imp8cent

Great work on the Zipper everyone. I just acquired two DSR7000s from Weaknees, ran the Zipper upgrade with 120gb Maxtors in each -- and no issues to report. With the success, I am eager to run the Zipper update on my remaining DVR (Samsung SIR4040) but have a question. This DVR already has already been expanded to dual 120gb HDs with close to 80 hours of recordings stored. What is the easiest way to "Zipper"-ize this existing DVR without losing the content or dual-drive configuration. I've attempted to search this massive thread but haven't seen much info on how to convert existing dual-drive upgraded DVRs to a Zipper-enabled variant. Any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## Gunnyman

just apply the zipper to drive A.
and skip the imaging if it has 6.2 
if it doesn't have 6.2 you're kind of stuck.


----------



## imp8cent

Thanks Gunnyman for the quick reply. I'll pull the drive A out today. So, to reiterate, since I'm already on a DirecTV-initiated 6.2 version on the expanded dual-drive setup, I need only run the Zipper on the primary 120gb to enable the Zipper features. Very cool. Thanks again for all the hard work consolidating and building up this Zipper one-step upgrade tool.


----------



## Gunnyman

yep that's the deal


----------



## dkchandler

Does anyone have experience with Linksys wusb11 wireless adapter????
I used the zipper script. I can see the adapter with my laptop, but what now.
I have tried the ip address I gave it during the zipper setup and the ips are dead???
Any clues????
Thanks....


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

I have a happily zippered TiVo that seems to be misbehaving. My CRONLOG-MAIN file seems to always contain just 2 lines like this:

Sat Jan 28 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron logs wiped
Sat Jan 28 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted

I ran fakecall just now and it added this line:

Jan 28 05:24pm Fakecall was run successfully, run verified

And I can verify in various ways that these items also run as scheduled:
-test line created every 5 minutes in cron.test.out
-TiVo reboots itself on Sunday and Wednesday nights
-weekly tarballs and season pass backups on Sunday
-fakecall is running every night as scheduled

But none of this ever seems to be in the CRONLOG-MAIN file. My conclusion is that wipelog is running every night. Although this is the line I have in crontab:

# Wipe the logs every Sunday night at 3:18am cst
18 9 * * 1 /busybox/wipelogs; echo "`date` logs wiped" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

I am going to check the contents of CRONLOG-MAIN tonight after 11:20pm EST to see if the scheduled fakecall gets logged. But in the meantime, does anyone have any idea why this is happening?

EDIT: okay, it can't be that wipelog is running every night, what I meant is CRONLOG-MAIN seems to be getting wiped every night


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> It's NOT hard to do.
> What kind of media are you using?


Gunny,
I know it's not supposed to be hard at all to just burn an image CD, but I tried Nero Burning ROM and CDBurner XP Pro 3 and 10 discs all failed to burn properly, I've used Sony CD-RW discs and Maxell CD-R discs, Sony discs burned at 4X speed and the Maxell's at 52X and 48X speed(I tried both), is it possible that the problem could be my computer itself? what's the requirements that is needed to burn an image? thanks


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

I keep getting these error messages in the kernel log:

Jan 28 12:54:29 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00ace560 
Jan 28 12:54:29 (none) kernel: Before = 0x05459bf1, After = 0x05459c1f 
Jan 28 12:54:29 (none) kernel: 

This particular series of errors started at Jan 27 01:30:01 and occurred 24 times up to Jan 28 12:54:29. This same thing happened two days ago.

Is this something to worry about?


----------



## Gunnyman

I've been seeing those for months with NO issues I think it's safe to ignore them.


----------



## Gunnyman

bnm81002 said:


> Gunny,
> I know it's not supposed to be hard at all to just burn an image CD, but I tried Nero Burning ROM and CDBurner XP Pro 3 and 10 discs all failed to burn properly, I've used Sony CD-RW discs and Maxell CD-R discs, Sony discs burned at 4X speed and the Maxell's at 52X and 48X speed(I tried both), is it possible that the problem could be my computer itself? what's the requirements that is needed to burn an image? thanks


Pretty much if nero can run, you can burn an image
Don't use CDRW's
and try a CD-R at a lower speed like 8X or 12X


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunnyman said:


> I've been seeing those for months with NO issues I think it's safe to ignore them.


Thanks! Ignoring is so easy.


----------



## bengalfreak

bnm81002 said:


> anyone has any ideas? those that used "Nero Burning ROM" to burn the PTVupgrade LBA48 Boot CD, please tell me exactly what you did to burn it, thanks


Pretty simple. Here are the exact steps taken to make my boot disk using Nero:

Instructions to make boot CD with Nero.

1) Run Nero

2) click File -- Burn Image

3) In the open dialog box, navigate to the ptvlba48-4[1].0DD.iso file and then click it

4) Click open

5) Put a blank CD-R disk in your drive

6) Click the write button

Voila lba 48 enabled boot disk.

If it doesn't work, I'd say there's something wrong with the image you d/l from PTV.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> Pretty much if nero can run, you can burn an image
> Don't use CDRW's
> and try a CD-R at a lower speed like 8X or 12X


no go, I tried to burn at the lowest speed which is 12X and it failed to burn again, I'm getting more frustrated by the minute here  
it's either the discs or my computer specifications, 
I'm using an old computer to try and burn the Boot CD, my specs are PII 350MHZ 128MB RAM and my CD-RW drive is the Lite On SOHC-5236K model, my computer specs meets the drive's specs to burn discs, I did burn the Tools Disk properly though, any other ideas? thanks again


----------



## bnm81002

bengalfreak said:


> Pretty simple. Here are the exact steps taken to make my boot disk using Nero:
> 
> Instructions to make boot CD with Nero.
> 
> 1) Run Nero
> 
> 2) click File -- Burn Image
> 
> 3) In the open dialog box, navigate to the ptvlba48-4[1].0DD.iso file and then click it
> 
> 4) Click open
> 
> 5) Put a blank CD-R disk in your drive
> 
> 6) Click the write button
> 
> Voila lba 48 enabled boot disk.
> 
> If it doesn't work, I'd say there's something wrong with the image you d/l from PTV.


I did exactly what you wrote there but it failed everytime, could it be that you have to burn right away after the download? I downloaded the boot CD back in October 2005, I still have the link, should I re-download it and try to burn it again? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm thinking your original download is corrupted
try downloading again is a good idea


----------



## dkchandler

Does the Linksys wusb11 work with the zipper script??


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman,

Happily network enabled both HR10-250s and have played with some of those extra features we don't speak of here. FA120s are definitely the easy way to go. Many thanks for all guidance and assistance so far. 

Couple quick Qs for now.

1. How do I restore the standard "bash-20.2#" prompt? Instead of the alteration I put in?

2. How do you get added hacks registered into HackMan?

3. I'll be getting the Belkin F5D 7230-4 ap to a pair of F5D7130-4 or 7131-4 router bridge (sounds familiar?)setup this week. Is it really as straightforward as their Wireless Bridge pdf makes it sound?


Thanks again.


----------



## stingerxxx

Help,, I finally got a usb to ethernet adapter Netgear FA120. Connected it to my router and now i can see the tivo in the dhcp active table. So i tried to Tenet got the BAsh prompt then went to run tweak.sh. This is what came up-

bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# sh tweaks.sh
tweaks.sh: tweaks.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# dir
mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
network.tcl superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.txt
rbautch_files.tgz tweak.sh
set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# tweak.sh

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n

Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...

bash-2.02# n
bash: n: command not found
bash-2.02#

Any Ideas what s going on?


----------



## Conklin

When starting your telnet sesion start by typing at the bash prompt for xp.


#telnet

#unset crlf

#o xxx.xxx.x.x

x being your tivo IP


----------



## Gunnyman

kimsan said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> Happily network enabled both HR10-250s and have played with some of those extra features we don't speak of here. FA120s are definitely the easy way to go. Many thanks for all guidance and assistance so far.
> 
> Couple quick Qs for now.
> 
> 1. How do I restore the standard "bash-20.2#" prompt? Instead of the alteration I put in?
> 
> 2. How do you get added hacks registered into HackMan?
> 
> 3. I'll be getting the Belkin F5D 7230-4 ap to a pair of F5D7130-4 or 7131-4 router bridge (sounds familiar?)setup this week. Is it really as straightforward as their Wireless Bridge pdf makes it sound?
> 
> Thanks again.


1) edit your .profile to remove the prompt customizations
2) delete hackman.cfg and restart twp
3) Yes. Plug routers in to a hardwire to your PC browse to its IP set to bridge mode.. Boom Done.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> I'm thinking your original download is corrupted
> try downloading again is a good idea


would it matter if the original download link was way back in Oct. 2005?
if I download again it be the same link from October, wouldn't it be corrupted again? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

no 
should be fine


----------



## stingerxxx

Ok. I'm getting the bash prompt now. Now this is what comes up:

bash-2.02# tweak.sh
mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
.//tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

It doesn't seem to be running the enhancement script


----------



## Tivogre

OK. Having finished all of my SD recievers with the Zipper.... I'm CONTEMPLATING doing the HR10-250.

My question is... if I don't re-image it, will I still be able to watch the shows that are currently on it after the Zipper applies the superpatch?

I know that FUTURE recorded shows wouldn't be encrypted then, and could be viewed "elsewhere" by "other" methods.

I expect that the existing shows could NOT.... but could I still WATCH them?


----------



## Gunnyman

there is no superpatch on HDtivo
some stuff gets turned off but I have no idea if it's just new shows or old ones too since I don't own an HDTivo


----------



## stingerxxx

Gunny & Rbautch and all the others, Just want to say thanks for the hard work on Zipper.
I'm still having trouble with running the tweaks. This is what comes up. Any help would be great . Thanks

bash-2.02# tweak.sh
mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
.//tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
bash-2.02#


----------



## dkchandler

Gunnyman,

How can I tell if telnet and or ftp is running on the tivo???
Is there a startup file, or configuration file I can look at???
I am beating myself to death on this wireless connection....
Thanks
Danny


----------



## stingerxxx

Conklin said:


> When starting your telnet sesion start by typing at the bash prompt for xp.
> 
> #telnet
> 
> #unset crlf
> 
> #o xxx.xxx.x.x
> 
> x being your tivo IP


Thanks Conklin that did it but still having prob.


----------



## rvaniwaa

Installing the zipper when smooth as silk on my HR250. However, my SD tivo was a bit more work. Running the tweaks.sh script failed due to busybox not being in the path. I finally figured this out, set my path to /busybox and the tweaks.sh script when just smooth as anything. I am now using the tivoserver to move my DVDs onto the TiVo. I have one of the $15 refurbished TiVos coming from Directv next week and will set that up as a server of many, many gigs of movies.

Thanks all for the fantastic work! Both my wife and I love having caller id back on my TiVo (did not know it worked on the HDTiVo till today). Other hacks are nice as well.

--Ron


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> no
> should be fine


well I re-downloaded the link and still couldn't burn to the CD(it failed again), I think the link itself is corrupted? I emailed PTVupgrade, hope they will regenerate the download link for me  
thanks Gunny


----------



## Gunnyman

I can't imagine why you're having these issues but if they continue you might want to consider having ptv mail you a cd


----------



## GAM

I edited the superpatch to not enable 30 second skip by default. However, I'm not sure of the steps to rerun the superpatch on an already zippered system. If anyone knows the procedure some help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

stingerxxx said:


> Gunny & Rbautch and all the others, Just want to say thanks for the hard work on Zipper.
> I'm still having trouble with running the tweaks. This is what comes up. Any help would be great . Thanks
> 
> bash-2.02# tweak.sh
> mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> .//tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> bash-2.02#


what does your /hacks directory look like on the tivo?
need some more info.


----------



## stingerxxx

It does not have the rbautch-files.tgz

this is whats in it:

bash-2.02# dir
mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.txt
network.tcl tweak.sh
set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#


----------



## CKramer

tivo finally connected to the network via fa120 directly to the main router, both the link and power lights are on. yet i dont see it on the network.

i try to telnet it but it doesn't connect. while setting it up, by mistake i had mentioned the SSID for wireless usb adapter. does that mean that it is looking for the wireless SSID and disregarding the wired connection?


----------



## ttodd1

dkchandler said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> How can I tell if telnet and or ftp is running on the tivo???
> Is there a startup file, or configuration file I can look at???
> I am beating myself to death on this wireless connection....
> Thanks
> Danny


On a windows machine Start>Run and type _telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx_ <----your tivo's ip address. If you get a prompt then it's working. As for FTP create an connection to the same ip in one of the ftp clients (like filezilla) and see if it connects.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Still a little confused and frustrated here. This line of crontab seems to be executing every night rather than every 3 months:

# Delete the crond log files every 3 months
22 9 * */3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

The syntax seems correct, but every morning I have a clean CRONLOG-MAIN like this:

Sat Jan 28 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron logs wiped
Sat Jan 28 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted

Anybody have any ideas why this is happening or how I might fix it? Thanks.


----------



## Tivogre

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Still a little confused and frustrated here. This line of crontab seems to be executing every night rather than every 3 months:
> 
> # Delete the crond log files every 3 months
> 22 9 * */3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN
> 
> The syntax seems correct, but every morning I have a clean CRONLOG-MAIN like this:
> 
> Sat Jan 28 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron logs wiped
> Sat Jan 28 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted
> 
> Anybody have any ideas why this is happening or how I might fix it? Thanks.


I was having the same problem; I commented out the log-wipe line.

MY THOUGHT on the matter was that the line as written was deleting EVERY DAY of every third month.... but I might be wrong.


----------



## dkchandler

ttodd1 said:


> On a windows machine Start>Run and type _telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx_ <----your tivo's ip address. If you get a prompt then it's working. As for FTP create an connection to the same ip in one of the ftp clients (like filezilla) and see if it connects.


Thanks ttodd1
I tried that and it does not work. Does that mean telnet is not working on the TIVO.
The zipper script ask for a tivo ip and I entered 192.168.1.7 it ask for router ip and I entered 192.168.0.1, ssid is linksys. I have a linksys wusb11 wireless adapter.
I have a full signal from the linksys, but none of the ips work.
DKC


----------



## Gunnyman

stingerxxx said:


> It does not have the rbautch-files.tgz
> 
> this is whats in it:
> 
> bash-2.02# dir
> mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.txt
> network.tcl tweak.sh
> set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
> superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#


then you need to ftp the rbautch-files.tgz over to tivo


----------



## Gunnyman

CKramer said:


> tivo finally connected to the network via fa120 directly to the main router, both the link and power lights are on. yet i dont see it on the network.
> 
> i try to telnet it but it doesn't connect. while setting it up, by mistake i had mentioned the SSID for wireless usb adapter. does that mean that it is looking for the wireless SSID and disregarding the wired connection?


no
it will ignore ssid.
did you set a static IP or DHCP?


----------



## stingerxxx

Gunnyman said:


> then you need to ftp the rbautch-files.tgz over to tivo


Thanks,gunny. After I did that script ran fine, going thru the steps now...


----------



## Gunnyman

excellent


----------



## imp8cent

New problem --
I've placed my Zipper'ed DVRs and have lost Web Access to my private DVR... FTP and Telnet work but can't reach the web site to work with Hackman/etc. Any suggestions for restarting the TivoWeb services using Telnet? Restarting the DVR has not helped.


----------



## Gunnyman

from bash type twprs


----------



## Gunnyman

dkchandler said:


> Thanks ttodd1
> I tried that and it does not work. Does that mean telnet is not working on the TIVO.
> The zipper script ask for a tivo ip and I entered 192.168.1.7 it ask for router ip and I entered 192.168.0.1, ssid is linksys. I have a linksys wusb11 wireless adapter.
> I have a full signal from the linksys, but none of the ips work.
> DKC


the IP address is NOT a set managed by your router
needs to be .0.7


----------



## imp8cent

I think something has changed... ?

TivoDVR01-TiVo# twprs
restarting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or directory
TWP restarting...this will take a minute.


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> I edited the superpatch to not enable 30 second skip by default. However, I'm not sure of the steps to rerun the superpatch on an already zippered system. If anyone knows the procedure some help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!


Anybody, please?


----------



## Gunnyman

I thought I explained it prettyy well
your original tivoapp is in /tvbin and is called appropriately tivoapp.original
you restore this file with the mv command (google for a howto cuz you can hose a tivo doing it wrong) then run the modified superpatch on the original tivoapp.


----------



## Gunnyman

imp8cent said:


> I think something has changed... ?
> 
> TivoDVR01-TiVo# twprs
> restarting Tivowebplus
> /enhancements/TWPrun.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or directory
> TWP restarting...this will take a minute.


looks like your var got wiped you need to re-install tivoweb or re-run the enhance script.


----------



## GAM

Thank you sir, I somehow must have missed your earlier reply - sorry, selective reading I guess.


----------



## imp8cent

I attempted to run the hack again.... "sh tweak.sh" and was told I need to uninstall first... is this the case or is there a manual way to reload just the tivoweb ... least painful is preferred.


----------



## Gunnyman

you can google tivoweb plus and download the tgz unzip it and ftp it where it's supposed to be /var/hack/tivowebplus


----------



## imp8cent

Thanks! I already ran the uninstall so hopefully it will help restore normal functions. If not, I'll pull the drive and re-image. Still early enough to rebuild if necessary. Thanks again for all the support and help!


----------



## Gunnyman

not a problem


----------



## stingerxxx

everthing is working fine. Zipper is really cool. One thing I've been looking at the other threads. I can't actully find where I can transfer a show of the dvr to my computer. I'm not sure what else I need I thought Zipper allowed for that but I can't find the show on the drive.


----------



## Gunnyman

google for tivo extraction
all will be answered


----------



## bnm81002

bengalfreak said:


> Pretty simple. Here are the exact steps taken to make my boot disk using Nero:
> 
> Instructions to make boot CD with Nero.
> 
> 1) Run Nero
> 
> 2) click File -- Burn Image
> 
> 3) In the open dialog box, navigate to the ptvlba48-4[1].0DD.iso file and then click it
> 
> 4) Click open
> 
> 5) Put a blank CD-R disk in your drive
> 
> 6) Click the write button
> 
> Voila lba 48 enabled boot disk.
> 
> If it doesn't work, I'd say there's something wrong with the image you d/l from PTV.


when I get to STEP 3 on the bottom it shows "File name:"(I enter ptvlba48-4[1].01DD) and "Files of type:"(I enter All Supported Compilations and Images) then I do the rest of the steps and I still get the "disc burn failed" error, I burned it at 12X speed as Gunnyman suggested, what is going wrong please?
I got PTVupgrade to regenerate the download link for me and it still didn't burn properly


----------



## Finnstang

bnm81002 said:


> when I get to STEP 3 on the bottom it shows "File name:"(I enter ptvlba48-4[1].01DD) and "Files of type:"(I enter All Supported Compilations and Images) then I do the rest of the steps and I still get the "disc burn failed" error, I burned it at 12X speed as Gunnyman suggested, what is going wrong please?
> I got PTVupgrade to regenerate the download link for me and it still didn't burn properly


Do you have access to another cd burner? A friends perhaps? Assuming that you are majorly messing up some step and don't realize it, I would guess it is some weird problem with your burner.


----------



## ttodd1

bnm81002 said:


> when I get to STEP 3 on the bottom it shows "File name:"(I enter ptvlba48-4[1].01DD) and "Files of type:"(I enter All Supported Compilations and Images) then I do the rest of the steps and I still get the "disc burn failed" error, I burned it at 12X speed as Gunnyman suggested, what is going wrong please?
> I got PTVupgrade to regenerate the download link for me and it still didn't burn properly


If by "I enter..." means you are typing in the file name, why not try browsing to it itinstead? and not selecting files of type....


----------



## bnm81002

Finnstang said:


> Do you have access to another cd burner? A friends perhaps? Assuming that you are majorly messing up some step and don't realize it, I would guess it is some weird problem with your burner.


I'm thinking one of the following is the problem,
1-the discs I'm using (Maxell CD-R discs)
2-the CD-RW combo drive (Lite-On SOHC-5236K)
3-my computer itself (old computer PII 350MHZ with 128MB RAM)

should I try "Image Files (*.nrg;*.iso;*.cue) instead of the All Supported Compilations and Images to burn it?


----------



## Finnstang

bnm81002 said:


> I'm thinking one of the following is the problem,
> 1-the discs I'm using (Maxell CD-R discs)
> 2-the CD-RW combo drive (Lite-On SOHC-5236K)
> 3-my computer itself (old computer PII 350MHZ with 128MB RAM)
> 
> should I try "Image Files (*.nrg;*.iso;*.cue) instead of the All Supported Compilations and Images to burn it?


Can't hurt.


----------



## Gunnyman

right click the iso and choose open with nero too that works


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Tivogre said:


> I was having the same problem; I commented out the log-wipe line.
> 
> MY THOUGHT on the matter was that the line as written was deleting EVERY DAY of every third month.... but I might be wrong.


Thanks, Tivogre. I'll take the same approach and keep researching the date options in the meantime.


----------



## bnm81002

ttodd1 said:


> If by "I enter..." means you are typing in the file name, why not try browsing to it itinstead? and not selecting files of type....


no I click on it to enter it in "File name:" on the bottom of the open dialog screen box


----------



## ttodd1

bnm81002 said:


> no I click on it to enter it in "File name:" on the bottom of the open dialog screen box


Too lazy to read back, what version are you using? And is it the full blown one or the express one?


----------



## Finnstang

Tivogre said:


> I was having the same problem; I commented out the log-wipe line.
> 
> MY THOUGHT on the matter was that the line as written was deleting EVERY DAY of every third month.... but I might be wrong.


If you're thought process is correct, then he should stop having the issue once February hits. I think that you are right about this by the way, since a star in the cron basically means every for whatever column it is in.


----------



## Finnstang

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Thanks, Tivogre. I'll take the same approach and keep researching the date options in the meantime.


NO...wait until February to see if it stops.


----------



## Finnstang

ttodd1 said:


> Too lazy to read back, what version are you using? And is it the full blown one or the express one?


If it was a problem with Nero or his process withing Nero, it should have worked fine when he tried CDBurnerXP Pro 3.


----------



## bnm81002

bnm81002 said:


> I'm thinking one of the following is the problem,
> 1-the discs I'm using (Maxell CD-R discs)
> 2-the CD-RW combo drive (Lite-On SOHC-5236K)
> 3-my computer itself (old computer PII 350MHZ with 128MB RAM)
> 
> should I try "Image Files (*.nrg;*.iso;*.cue) instead of the All Supported Compilations and Images to burn it?


could any of the 3 above be the problem or problems?
which should be used Image Files or All Supported...?
I tried to burn about 10 discs now and it all failed, I know it's cheap nowadays but still it's not worth throwing it away for nothing now,
what should be the Write speed(52x 48x 40x 32x 24x 16x or 12x)- Gunny suggested 12x, stick with 12x?
thanks again

Gunny and Finnstang- I will try what you suggested
ttodd1- Nero Version 6.6(full version)


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Finnstang said:


> NO...wait until February to see if it stops.


Okay, I like the guinea pig approach. Re-editing the file to let it run as is and see what happens in February.


----------



## Finnstang

bnm81002 said:


> could any of the 3 above be the problem or problems?
> which should be used Image Files or All Supported...?
> I tried to burn about 10 discs now and it all failed, I know it's cheap nowadays but still it's not worth throwing it away for nothing now,
> what should be the Write speed(52x 48x 40x 32x 24x 16x or 12x)- Gunny suggested 12x, stick with 12x?
> thanks again
> 
> Gunny and Finnstang- I will try what you suggested
> ttodd1- Nero Version 6.6(full version)


I would say that it's probably not the discs, although it is possible, most likely your burner in my opinion, and could be a problem with your old pc, although if it is capable of burning a cd at all, I would think it capable of burning this image. Of course the same argument could be made about the burner...if it can burn one cd, it can burn this one. I'm betting that something is getting messed up between the communication between burning program and burner. What OS are you using? Did you answer whether or not you have access to another pc/burner?


----------



## Finnstang

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Okay, I like the guinea pig approach. Re-editing the file to let it run as is and see what happens in February.


Sweet. We's gonna get learned.


----------



## ttodd1

bnm81002 check your pm


----------



## bnm81002

Finnstang said:


> I would say that it's probably not the discs, although it is possible, most likely your burner in my opinion, and could be a problem with your old pc, although if it is capable of burning a cd at all, I would think it capable of burning this image. Of course the same argument could be made about the burner...if it can burn one cd, it can burn this one. I'm betting that something is getting messed up between the communication between burning program and burner. What OS are you using? Did you answer whether or not you have access to another pc/burner?


well I burned the Tools Disk without any problems so I know at least it can burn  
OS is Windows XP Professional
yes I have access to another PC but if I can't burn an ISO image with this PC/CD-RW Combo drive, I'm gonna have to get an inexpensive PC(in process of building a bigger and better computer-that's why I'm using it to burn CD's with) this computer is for my wife to use when my NEW computer has been builded
thanks again


----------



## Finnstang

I wonder if it just a lack of resources. XP running on a 350 MHz with only 128 MB of RAM. Not alot of room to spare. The tools cd is alot smaller than the expanded ISO. Maybe you're just running out of resources in the middle of the burn.


----------



## bnm81002

Finnstang said:


> I wonder if it just a lack of resources. XP running on a 350 MHz with only 128 MB of RAM. Not alot of room to spare. The tools cd is alot smaller than the expanded ISO. Maybe you're just running out of resources in the middle of the burn.


I was thinking that the RAM is not enough to burn an ISO image since I assume it's a large image, I will be upgrading to 512MB RAM next week, when I do I will try and burn again, hopefully it be burned with no problems, thanks for all your help


----------



## bengalfreak

Tivogre said:


> I was having the same problem; I commented out the log-wipe line.
> 
> MY THOUGHT on the matter was that the line as written was deleting EVERY DAY of every third month.... but I might be wrong.


If that log is stored in /var, it could eventually get so big that it will cause /var to be deleted and then rewritten without your hacks.

It has now happened to me four times in six months.


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> 1) edit your .profile to remove the prompt customizations
> 2) delete hackman.cfg and restart twp
> 3) Yes. Plug routers in to a hardwire to your PC browse to its IP set to bridge mode.. Boom Done.


1) Gotta get a copy of "Linux for Dummies" or similar. I've forgotten most of what I learned as a mainframe Unix user (UTX on Encore machines for the old geeks) back in 86.

2) Simple and done. Prolly should've been obvious.

3) Sounds good.

Thanks again. You may indeed be the "Dummie Whisperer" 

I'm loving the ablilty to manually set recordings on the XM channels. Checking into other TWP modules as well.


----------



## bengalfreak

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Still a little confused and frustrated here. This line of crontab seems to be executing every night rather than every 3 months:
> 
> # Delete the crond log files every 3 months
> 22 9 * */3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN
> 
> The syntax seems correct, but every morning I have a clean CRONLOG-MAIN like this:
> 
> Sat Jan 28 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron logs wiped
> Sat Jan 28 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted
> 
> Anybody have any ideas why this is happening or how I might fix it? Thanks.


I'm thinkin' there is an extra '*' in there. There should be five entries prior to the command beginning.

The above line looks like it would wipe the logs every day at 9:22am GMT. I think there should only be one star prior to the /3 (every three months). Let me check my old root file.

Yup, try removing the second star before the '/3'. That should clear up the problem.

Here is an excellent link for describing the settings in the crontab.

Crontab for dummies

Edit: After looking again, that line in my crontab actually shows this syntax:



Code:


# Delete the crond log files every 3 months
22 9 * 1-12/3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

I assume the entry 1-12/3 means every three months.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

bengalfreak said:


> Here is an excellent link for describing the settings in the crontab.
> 
> Crontab for dummies
> 
> Edit: After looking again, that line in my crontab actually shows this syntax:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Delete the crond log files every 3 months
> 22 9 * 1-12/3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN
> 
> I assume the entry 1-12/3 means every three months.


Now THAT looks like the way to go. But I still think I'll wait until February rolls around just to see what happens with the command I have. Maybe the */3 does it every day for the first three months? I'll check it on Feb 1st just for grins then use the 1-12/3 syntax. No, better yet, I'll keep the */3 line in there but just have it output a line to the file and not do anything else. Then I can see when it stops/starts.

Thanks, bengalfreak (I lived in Cinti for a few years so I feel your bengal pain)


----------



## bengalfreak

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Now THAT looks like the way to go. But I still think I'll wait until February rolls around just to see what happens with the command I have. Maybe the */3 does it every day for the first three months? I'll check it on Feb 1st just for grins then use the 1-12/3 syntax. No, better yet, I'll keep the */3 line in there but just have it output a line to the file and not do anything else. Then I can see when it stops/starts.
> 
> Thanks, bengalfreak (I lived in Cinti for a few years so I feel your bengal pain)


I believe that the */3 entry is a typo although I'm not sure. I think that crond is reading the * and ignoring the /3 (just a guess). If I'm right, it will continue to wipe your logs every day forever


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunny,

I have a suggestion for the instructions page for the zipper. Line L reads:



Code:


Boot up your Tivo, run through the guided setup (only if you installed a
new image), and then reboot. If you get an Error #51 at this point, you may 
safely ignore it.

I'm thinking that reboot should be its own line. It really shouldn't be necessary but it seems that enough people are missing that you have to keep answering the same question alot. And to tell you the truth, I've run the Zipper about 30 times now, and I still forget to do it every now and then.


----------



## Gunnyman

bengalfreak said:


> Gunny,
> 
> I have a suggestion for the instructions page for the zipper. Line L reads:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Boot up your Tivo, run through the guided setup (only if you installed a new image), and then reboot. If you get an Error #51 at this point, you may safely ignore it.
> 
> I'm thinking that reboot should be its own line. It really shouldn't be necessary but it seems that enough people are missing that you have to keep answering the same question alot. And to tell you the truth, I've run the Zipper about 30 times now, and I still forget to do it every now and then.


In big BOLD NEON RED FLASHING LETTERS!


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

bengalfreak said:


> I believe that the */3 entry is a typo although I'm not sure. I think that crond is reading the * and ignoring the /3 (just a guess). If I'm right, it will continue to wipe your logs every day forever


Well, in my handy-dandy Unix for Mac OS X there is this example:

# You can use step values with ranges by putting a / after the range.
# 0-10/3 means 0,3,6,9 (the 10 never gets used) and */2 means "every two"
15 12 * */2 3 echo "run at 12:15 every second month but only on Wednesdays"
17 8-20/2 * * * echo "run at 17 minutes after every 2nd hour from 8am to 8pm everyday"

...so the */3 syntax does look right, it just doesn't seem to work right in the month of January (since that's the only month I've had this running!). Or there is something unique in the TiVo distro of Linux that differs from Unix.


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> Gunny,
> 
> I have a suggestion for the instructions page for the zipper. Line L reads:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Boot up your Tivo, run through the guided setup (only if you installed a
> new image), and then reboot. If you get an Error #51 at this point, you may
> safely ignore it.
> 
> I'm thinking that reboot should be its own line. It really shouldn't be necessary but it seems that enough people are missing that you have to keep answering the same question alot. And to tell you the truth, I've run the Zipper about 30 times now, and I still forget to do it every now and then.


 I worked out a way to make the script realize that it is booting for the first time, and reboot the tivo automatically. I modify the instructions and post a new Zipper in a few days. This should save some headache.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> I worked out a way to make the script realize that it is booting for the first time, and reboot the tivo automatically. I modify the instructions and post a new Zipper in a few days. This should save some headache.


Excellent.


----------



## Tivogre

Finnstang said:


> If you're thought process is correct, then he should stop having the issue once February hits. I think that you are right about this by the way, since a star in the cron basically means every for whatever column it is in.


I was correct..... I think.

I edited the line to put a 1 vs. a * in the DOM field and rebooted (probably could have just restarted cron); my cron logs DID NOT get wiped last night.:

22 9 *1* */3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

I'll REALLY know I'm right on Wednesday.... let's see if those logs wipe on the first of February (fingers crossed).


----------



## bengalfreak

Tivogre said:


> I was correct..... I think.
> 
> I edited the line to put a 1 vs. a * in the DOM field and rebooted (probably could have just restarted cron); my cron logs DID NOT get wiped last night.:
> 
> 22 9 *1* */3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN
> 
> I'll REALLY know I'm right on Wednesday.... let's see if those logs wipe on the first of February (fingers crossed).


Yes, but even if you're right. won't it go back to wiping the logs every day next January?


----------



## Tivogre

bengalfreak said:


> Yes, but even if you're right. won't it go back to wiping the logs every day next January?


I don't THINK so.... but we'll see on Wednesdy. I'm new to this stuff.

I think my syntax correctly specifies:

minute 22

hour 9

day of month 1 (first day of the month)

month */3 (I interpret to be every thrid month... January, April, July, October)

day of week * (any)

We'll see, between my edits, the other guy's "playing guinnea pig" to see if it STOPS deleting for him on Wednesday night...

Of course, one of the CRON experts in the thread could just TELL US so we could stopp guessing!!!


----------



## boody

Hi,

Having a bit of a problem with error 51. I'm mod'ing a HR10-250 using the S2 3.1.5 kernel on PTV's $5 CD, and I run 51killer.tcl:

-------------------
#!/tvbin/tivosh
EnableTransactionHoldoff true 
set db [dbopen] 
RetryTransaction { 
set obj [db $db open "/State/Media"] 
dbobj $obj remove DiskConfiguration 
}
-------------------

as: tivosh 51killer.tcl

Note: I did not run zipper, yet.

I get no output from that script, but after I run it there's a delay before the prompt comes back (so it seems it is running). I know this isn't a ^M issue. After a reboot I still have the 51 error. 
Service Number showing up as not avail (000000...)

Is the script not working or does it not work on my unit/kernel?? I really don't want to have to resort to clear and delete every time the unit gets a software update and I re-hack it (and I would like to get/participate in software updates).

Speaking of service updates, please confirm my understanding of how this works: when I get a software update my hacks will go away and I will still be able to watch recorded video. But when I update the kernel again (like I have here) even if 51killer works, I'll still have no access to the recordings since the key gets re-created. So, in effect if hacking is the goal, every software update means a clearing of all my recordings. And no, I don't have access to older kernels of mine, this unit is fresh out of the box.

Thanks


----------



## CKramer

Gunnyman said:


> no
> it will ignore ssid.
> did you set a static IP or DHCP?


static, as your guide states, when it asked me to enter the ip address for the tivo, entered 192.168.0.200
ip address for the router - 192.168.0.1
gateway - 192.168.0.1
SSID - NETGEAR (assumed that the wireless usb adapter would work).

there is no way to have dhcp on tivo, is there? 
am i doing something wrong?


----------



## rpdre1

rbautch said:


> I worked out a way to make the script realize that it is booting for the first time, and reboot the tivo automatically. I modify the instructions and post a new Zipper in a few days. This should save some headache.


any chance you can add an option to install USB 2.0 drivers to the first part of the zipper?

it would reduce the support questions around here and save ppl the hassle of buying another adapter when they have one that will work after installing the backport drivers.


----------



## stingerxxx

Help!!
I zppered my 2nd tivo. Everything went perfect, I got the bash prompt, went thru tweak. Then after it finished realized i made a mistake, when it rebooted i lost the bas prompt. Forgot to say yes to DHCP. At least I'm guessing that was the prob. I cannot get the bash prompt back. any ideas?


----------



## kudron

Well, the saga continues.

I placed my drive back into the tivo on Wednesday and all appeared fine, even though I could not finish the zipper (had to go back to work). On Friday, the tivo locked up while watching a channel. I rebooted and was able to watch over an hour of a recorded program. After that, the unit locked up again. Further attempts to boot are futile as I am stuck at the welcome screen.

I'm thinking of getting an Instantcake image, re-image the drive (thus losing my programs) then zipper it. Seems to be the easiest way of getting the tivo back up in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## boody

Having more 51 related probs:

I did a clear & delete to get past the error. When it came back up I had to do the normal dial in to activate DVR. After the usual trouble (I have Vonage) I finally got it to call in via modem and afterwords, the 51 error came up again!! This is a vicious cycle - c&d to get rid of 51 -> need to dialin to activate dvr -> error 51. Help!!!


----------



## Gunnyman

boody 
is the unit zipper hacked?
if no no need for c&d just run 51killer.tcl
the run fakecall.tcl and reboot.


----------



## Gunnyman

stingerxxx said:


> Help!!
> I zppered my 2nd tivo. Everything went perfect, I got the bash prompt, went thru tweak. Then after it finished realized i made a mistake, when it rebooted i lost the bas prompt. Forgot to say yes to DHCP. At least I'm guessing that was the prob. I cannot get the bash prompt back. any ideas?


no bash or no network at all?
if you have No network connectivity, rezipper
if you have tivoweb just run the netconfig module in tivoweb.


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> any chance you can add an option to install USB 2.0 drivers to the first part of the zipper?
> 
> it would reduce the support questions around here and save ppl the hassle of buying another adapter when they have one that will work after installing the backport drivers.


 An excellent idea, but....I have thought about it previously, and decided against it for two reasons. The first is not to add another variable to the mix when people "can't connect" for some reason. The other is that many moons ago (pre-Zipper) I got permission to use USB2.0 drivers with the enhancement script, not the zipper. Since the zipper may have dropped my stock on DDB, I'm not going to push my luck by asking permission again.


----------



## stingerxxx

Gunnyman said:


> no bash or no network at all?
> if you have No network connectivity, rezipper
> if you have tivoweb just run the netconfig module in tivoweb.


I have no access to tivoweb.

Well, Ihave a linksys wrt54gs router, and a netgear fa120, after it reboot I have all leds lit. the FA120 both lights are lit. When it asked for static ip or use dchp, I chose static, I used 192.168.1.103, router is 192.168.1.1. Then when the enhancements script finished it said to reboot. I did, but then I could no longer get the Bash prompt. I tried to rerun zipper again, re-entered IP address still didnt work. Not sure what to try next.


----------



## rbautch

stingerxxx said:


> I have no access to tivoweb.
> 
> Well, Ihave a linksys wrt54gs router, and a netgear fa120, after it reboot I have all leds lit. the FA120 both lights are lit. When it asked for static ip or use dchp, I chose static, I used 192.168.1.103, router is 192.168.1.1. Then when the enhancements script finished it said to reboot. I did, but then I could no longer get the Bash prompt. I tried to rerun zipper again, re-entered IP address still didnt work. Not sure what to try next.


 If both lights are lit, that means the tivo can communicate with your router. The problem is likely that you're telnetting to the wrong IP.


----------



## boody

Followup:

I ended up doing a clear & delete to get the process moving. After coming back up it wanted me to activate dvr service (dial in). I finally got it to call in via modem and afterwords, the 51 error came up again. Previously I had gotten rid of it by doing a clear & delete. This is a vicious cycle - c&d to get rid of 51 -> need to dialin to activate dvr -> error 51. Help!!!

UPDATE: This is weird: so on a whim I ran the original version of 51killer.tcl again, and this time:



Code:


51killer.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK
 
This script will clear the error #51 nag from a hard drive that was transfered
from one tivo to another.
 
WARNING: Because the key generated for this nag is also used as part of the
encryption process for tystreams, any encrypted (scrambled) streams that you
currently have on the disk will be rendered useless!
 
Do you want to continue? (type yes or no):
yes
Done! Reboot for the changes to take effect.
bash-2.02# reboot

When it came back up, error 51 was still there.

Why all of a sudden is 51killer script working, but not having any effect?

The sequence from the beginning was this:

(box is new)
- software: 3.1.5f 
- setup, modem activate/dial in, made normal call, everything is fine
- cracked the box, made a backup
- restored the backup with 275 swap and tpip'd ONTO A NEW 300GB DRIVE (is that part of the 51 problem here - the orig drive isn't the one being hacked). All subsequent activity is happening to new drive:
- dd'd PTV's 3.1.5 kernel to hdc6
- mod'd rc.sysinit.author to get network/telnet
- booted up, network ok
- tried 51killer to no avail
- clear & delete
(51 error gone, but now need to re-dial in)
- dialed in (no reboot)
- 51 error back immediately
- 51killer now works
(reboot)
- 51 still there
- clear & delete
(service # still reads 0000000...)
- ran fakecall
- ran 51killer
(reboot)
- 51 still there


----------



## boody

Gunnyman said:


> boody
> is the unit zipper hacked?
> if no no need for c&d just run 51killer.tcl
> the run fakecall.tcl and reboot.


It's not zipper'ed. As mentioned, 51killer was not running properly in one version (the interactive script) and didn't appear to work in another. After a c&d the interactive script worked but it's never resulted in a removal of error 51. See my last post (above) for full details.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

boody said:


> It's not zipper'ed. As mentioned, 51killer was not running properly in one version (the interactive script) and didn't appear to work in another. After a c&d the interactive script worked but it's never resulted in a removal of error 51. See my last post (above) for full details.
> 
> Thanks!


 It might help if your tivo had its tivoapp patched to disable encryption. You can do this manually or let the Zipper do it for you. If you choose to do it manually, you can crack open the enhancement script to see the commands that do it.


----------



## boody

I tried:

(immediately after a c&d, after which I STILL have the 51 error)

- patch tivoapp (per the zipper's 3.1.5f instructions)
- reboot
- ran stock 51killer.tcl (prompted and answered 'yes')
- reboot
- no 51, but it want's to dialin before activating dvr
- did fakecall, still want's to dialin
- reboot
- error 51

 

Trying to figure out what to tey next: newer kernel on the PTV cd? instant cake? the zipper route? I mean, I'm doing everthing these scripts did only manually so I'd expect the same results...

PS: at no point have I ever had a service number after doing this hacking, regardless of c&d. I assume that's related to this problem?


----------



## dkchandler

I have a wireless adapter, will that work attached to the tivo; using the zipper on a series 2 DTivo??? 
Or do I need a wireless router attached to the DTivo???? 

Thanks...


----------



## rbautch

boody said:


> I tried:
> 
> (immediately after a c&d, after which I STILL have the 51 error)
> 
> - patch tivoapp (per the zipper's 3.1.5f instructions)
> - reboot
> - ran stock 51killer.tcl (prompted and answered 'yes')
> - reboot
> - no 51, but it want's to dialin before activating dvr
> - did fakecall, still want's to dialin
> - reboot
> - error 51
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out what to tey next: newer kernel on the PTV cd? instant cake? the zipper route? I mean, I'm doing everthing these scripts did only manually so I'd expect the same results...
> 
> PS: at no point have I ever had a service number after doing this hacking, regardless of c&d. I assume that's related to this problem?


At bash, type: *crypto -gsn* and see if your service number comes up.


----------



## boody

rbautch said:


> At bash, type: *crypto -gsn* and see if your service number comes up.





Code:


bash-2.02# crypto -gsn
Unable to get crypto chip's attention!

This is weird cause I KNOW this was working before, tried it out while it was doing a c&d

Post edit:

It was working before cause rc.sysinit.author was not run yet, and in it was:
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS3 >& /dev/ttyS3 &

Which I understand now from http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=43759 is a no no.

After that was commented out I got output from crypto, service # shows up (!!  ), and I'm doing battle with the initial dialin (over vonage) at the moment. I posted elsewhere  tonight, there's no way to get broadband dialing working, even if you have eth0 up before tclient?

PSPS: dialup worked and ALL probs solved. Thanks, as usual, user error.


----------



## letnes

I used the Zipper on my 3 DTivos last November. Everything has been working fine up until now. One of the Tivos no longer has a /var/hack directory. I was just going to re-run tweak.sh, but I see that there is a new version dated 01/03/06. 

I have looked around, but I could not find a changelist for tweak.sh. The one I originally installed was from 10/28/05. What is new in hte newer version, or should I just reinstall the older version?


----------



## qwertypo

Finnstang said:


> Correct, this will not touch your recordings.


Okay, So I tried the uninstall/reinstall... and I have hit a wall.

I have searched the forum for my problem..... I can't figure out what to do next.
This is what I am getting:

------------------------
bash-2.02# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!

-------------------------
Then I go for install
-------------------------
bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
tweak.sh: wget: command not found
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.0.1
Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...

Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
tweak.sh: wget: command not found
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory

------------------------
Okay, so I try editing the etc/host and the etc/resolv.conf, no luck
So I go ahead and FTP over rbautch's file, and go for install again....

-------------------------

bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks/
Skipping new script download...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tweak.sh: tar: command not found
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# 
----------------------

Okay..... So I assume I have done something wrong....

Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## dr_skoobie

Hi all,

Hope you'll forgive another newbie tale of woe.

I spent several hours this weekend upgrading my Hughes SD DVR80. The hard drive was failing, so the steps I followed were:

1. Backing up the drive using the weaknees tutorial and weaknees MFS Tools 2.0 boot disk with large disk support. The OS is 6.2. While I did get sector errors in the backup, the process completed.
2. Restoring the drive image using the same tools to a new Maxtor 160gb drive. The full capacity of the drive appeared to be recognized, and the new drive DID boot up in the Tivo (sadly, I did NOT try to record during that initial test, see below).
3. Loading zipper and the hacked kernels from the PTVUpgrade boot disk recommended here. This was the first time I booted from the PTVUpgrade disc rather than the weaknees disc. I was able to load the disc tools without incident.
4. Telnet was successful, and I was able to step through the Zipper process-- everything installed successfully, or so I thought. 
5. Again, the Tivo boots, acquires signal, no error 51s or the like (of course, the image was taken from the original drive, so this may not be surprising).
6. My recordings did not make the journey-- while they appeared in 'Now Playing,' I got a message each time asking if I wanted to delete when I tried to play them. I deleted (one at a time) all these recordings. I attributed this to the missing (bad) sectors, and assumed the OS was intact, since the unit seemed to function okay otherwise...?
7. I noticed Tivo was not recording as scheduled in the to-do list.
8. When trying to record manually, I got an internal error #86.
9. I have since tried resetting the program guide and to-do list via the Tivo tools-- the process appears to hang. I waited several hours before giving up, restoring the image to the drive, and trying again.
10. I have tried a full 'reset'-- incidentally, the only treatment I have found for an error #86 on the Tivo support site-- but again, the process appears to hang.

Advice is welcome. There are a few possibilities I've been considering:

1. The image is no good due to the bad sectors on the original drive. I need to buy instantcake for my directivo unit.
2. Mixing the weaknees and ptvupgrade boot discs created a problem of some sort.
3. Because my unit does not offer native support of LBA48 per PTVUpgrade, the large drive size is causing a problem. I notice that PTVUpgrade offers a 'universal' boot CD to resolve this issue, but I assume the Zipper tutorial would mention this if it were a problem. Instead, the tutorial suggests that the process outlined will work for all series 2 units, including large drive support.

Sorry so lengthy!

dr_s


----------



## PinheadX

I'm upgrading to a 320 gig drive in a DSR7000 with 6.2
I've already followed the instructions on obtaining the tools and such on the zipper page, and did some research here, and wanted to make sure this was kosher, and basically that it's not gonna flip out when I'm doing the restore according to the instructions on the zipper page.

I used Vim to edit zipper.sh and changed the following:

*mfsrestore -s 160 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location
tpip --swapped -s /dev/hd$location*

I've left everything else alone.

Am I good? I'm so new at this stuff, even though I have already upgraded a SAT-T60 in the past. I used an Instantcake disk for that one. This time I am going to have my cake and eat it too! I can look at a script and figure out basic stuff like this, so I think I figured it out, but I just wanted some sort of validation on this, since I'm really green.

thanx in advance.


----------



## bengalfreak

stingerxxx said:


> I have no access to tivoweb.
> 
> Well, Ihave a linksys wrt54gs router, and a netgear fa120, after it reboot I have all leds lit. the FA120 both lights are lit. When it asked for static ip or use dchp, I chose static, I used 192.168.1.103, router is 192.168.1.1. Then when the enhancements script finished it said to reboot. I did, but then I could no longer get the Bash prompt. I tried to rerun zipper again, re-entered IP address still didnt work. Not sure what to try next.


Stinger, I have the exact same setup as you. What I'm wondering is, do you have DHCP turned off on the router itself? The reason I'm asking is that your static Ip address is pretty low on the list. For instance, my router is setup to assign ten DHCP addresses 192.168.1.100 thru 109. I then skip ahead 10 addresses to start my static IP's for my tivo's at 192.168.1.120. For some reason I had problems when the numbers were close to each other.

If your static IP's and DHCP addresses overlap, you'll get lights on your adaptor, but you may or may not get telnet/ftp access.


----------



## bengalfreak

letnes said:


> I used the Zipper on my 3 DTivos last November. Everything has been working fine up until now. One of the Tivos no longer has a /var/hack directory. I was just going to re-run tweak.sh, but I see that there is a new version dated 01/03/06.
> 
> I have looked around, but I could not find a changelist for tweak.sh. The one I originally installed was from 10/28/05. What is new in hte newer version, or should I just reinstall the older version?


rbautch will answer what to do with the tweak script, but do yourself a favor and archive your /var folder on each of your Dtivo's. That way, you can just reboot, get ftp access back, and upload your previously archived /var folder the next time it gets wiped.


----------



## chubb

Hey guys, just wanted to say thanks to rbautch and gunny for their time and effort in developing the zipper and answering the questions of users on this forum. I had long wanted to hack my dtivos but the myriad disjointed steps and threads on the other forum were just too confusing even for a relatively experienced linux user. 

Thanks for making it easy. I just read through the instructions and a bunch of pages from this thread and have been able to zipper my 2 DSR704s and my friend's HDVR2. My next step is to do the HR10-250s that I have, but I'm waiting for 500GB drives to fall in price...

Put me on the list of "successful zippers".

chubb

PS. any chance of Galleon being supported soon or is that a 7.x series SA only app?


----------



## Gunnyman

galleon requires HME which is 7.x only


----------



## mcornell

I don't want to take these discussions off track, so if anyone wants to email me at [email protected] that would be great (or answer here if that's acceptable).

I've zippered my drive, I have a version 2 and version 4 of Linksys WRT54G. My Netgear 120 is on the way so I wanted to get the routers set up before it arrived. I know that there are a couple of links in the forum to www.linksys.org forums but the message comes back "bandwidth exceeded"  
I installed WRT and Tofu 12 on each router but get stuck at that point. I'm looking to be able to use my main router (call it A) as my broadband connection and a wireless access point. I want to put the second one (B) in the living room and connect the tivo to it via cat 5. I then want the router B to connect to router A wirelessly. It's too far to run cable between the routers. 
I'm not sure if I should be setting up WDS, WDS-AP, WET, Client.
Any Tofu help will be appreciated! I feel like I'm making this a lot more complicated than it should be. 

-Mike


----------



## rpdre1

mcornell said:


> I don't want to take these discussions off track, so if anyone wants to email me at [email protected] that would be great (or answer here if that's acceptable).
> 
> I've zippered my drive, I have a version 2 and version 4 of Linksys WRT54G. My Netgear 120 is on the way so I wanted to get the routers set up before it arrived. I know that there are a couple of links in the forum to www.linksys.org forums but the message comes back "bandwidth exceeded"
> I installed WRT and Tofu 12 on each router but get stuck at that point. I'm looking to be able to use my main router (call it A) as my broadband connection and a wireless access point. I want to put the second one (B) in the living room and connect the tivo to it via cat 5. I then want the router B to connect to router A wirelessly. It's too far to run cable between the routers.
> I'm not sure if I should be setting up WDS, WDS-AP, WET, Client.
> Any Tofu help will be appreciated! I feel like I'm making this a lot more complicated than it should be.
> 
> -Mike


for wrt54g, a new tofu just came out yesterday actually:

tofu 13 http://www.hyperwrt.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1089

setup your router A for wireless as you would normally with a ssid, wpa, channel, g-only/mixed/etc. im going to assume this router is 192.168.1.1 and your tivo is 192.168.1.105.

for your router B, you want to set it as WET (wireless ethernet bridge), client mode (STA) is not what you want because it will make a seperate network behind router B with NAT, firewall, portforwarding,etc. fill in the ssid, wpa, channel, etc of your wireless network that you set in router a. now go to the first page and set routers ip to 192.168.1.2, disable dhcp, set LAN Gateway to 192.168.1.1 and LAN DNS to 192.168.1.1

if you have a wireless mac filter setup on A, the mac address of B in router A's eyes is different than the printed mac address on the bottom of router B.
http://192.168.1.2/Status_Wireless.asp will show you the wireless mac address you need for the mac filter on A (if you have one on A).

in the eyes of your tivo, it will be just like its connected to your network wired, so in the tivo network settings in the zipper/twp set the gateway/router to 192.168.1.1, NOT 192.168.1.2


----------



## mcornell

rpdre1 said:


> for wrt54g, a new tofu just came out yesterday actually:
> 
> tofu 13 http://www.hyperwrt.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1089
> 
> setup your router A for wireless as you would normally with a ssid, wpa, channel, g-only/mixed/etc. im going to assume this router is 192.168.1.1 and your tivo is 192.168.1.105.
> 
> for your router B, you want to set it as WET (wireless ethernet bridge), client mode (STA) is not what you want because it will make a seperate network behind router B with NAT, firewall, portforwarding,etc. fill in the ssid, wpa, channel, etc of your wireless network that you set in router a. now go to the first page and set routers ip to 192.168.1.2, disable dhcp, set LAN Gateway to 192.168.1.1 and LAN DNS to 192.168.1.1
> 
> if you have a wireless mac filter setup on A, the mac address of B in router A's eyes is different than the printed mac address on the bottom of router B.
> http://192.168.1.2/Status_Wireless.asp will show you the wireless mac address you need for the mac filter on A (if you have one on A).
> 
> in the eyes of your tivo, it will be just like its connected to your network wired, so in the tivo network settings in the zipper/twp set the gateway/router to 192.168.1.1, NOT 192.168.1.2


Thanks much I'll give that a shot when I get home tonight.
-Mike


----------



## rbautch

qwertypo said:


> Okay, So I tried the uninstall/reinstall... and I have hit a wall.
> 
> I have searched the forum for my problem..... I can't figure out what to do next.
> This is what I am getting:
> 
> ------------------------
> bash-2.02# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
> Removing directories and files...
> skipping TWP uninstall...
> Skipping cron uninstall...
> Skipping CallerID uninstall...
> Skipping fakecall restore...
> Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
> No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
> Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
> mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
> No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
> Done!
> 
> -------------------------
> Then I go for install
> -------------------------
> bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> tweak.sh: wget: command not found
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.0.1
> Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...
> 
> Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> tweak.sh: wget: command not found
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> 
> ------------------------
> Okay, so I try editing the etc/host and the etc/resolv.conf, no luck
> So I go ahead and FTP over rbautch's file, and go for install again....
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks/
> Skipping new script download...
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tweak.sh: tar: command not found
> mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> ----------------------
> 
> Okay..... So I assume I have done something wrong....
> 
> Anybody got any ideas?


Looks like you either don't have the right tools in your /busybox folder, or /busybox is not in your PATH. Download AW's all in one utilities and extract them to /busybox, then try again.


----------



## rbautch

letnes said:


> I used the Zipper on my 3 DTivos last November. Everything has been working fine up until now. One of the Tivos no longer has a /var/hack directory. I was just going to re-run tweak.sh, but I see that there is a new version dated 01/03/06.
> 
> I have looked around, but I could not find a changelist for tweak.sh. The one I originally installed was from 10/28/05. What is new in hte newer version, or should I just reinstall the older version?


Use the latest. There is a version history in the /enhancements directory.


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> rbautch will answer what to do with the tweak script, but do yourself a favor and archive your /var folder on each of your Dtivo's. That way, you can just reboot, get ftp access back, and upload your previously archived /var folder the next time it gets wiped.


 A good idea. If you're using a Zippered tivo or my enhancement script , the only thing you need to backup from /var is the tivowebplus directory. I may move TWP to root in a future version.


----------



## starbiker99

*rbautch *why only the tivowebplus dir? I have the complete var folder backed up up on all 3 of my directivos. It will be easier knowing I only need tivowebplus. BTW they have been zippered since thanksgiving and have never dissappeared. knock on wood!


----------



## dkchandler

Does any one have a URL to a good how-to 'serial to PC connection' on ver 6.2, Series 2, DTivo??? 

Thanks.....


----------



## skw

DarthLister said:


> OK. With DTV's recently annouced move to lease only, I figured It's be time to either grab one more receiver (only one now) and a new Sa Tivo or a DTivo. I won't do without MVA (don't really care about TTG--nice, though). Question is: which DTVos are hackable to enable HMO and which aren't?
> 
> Apologies if this is covered elsewhere.. Haven't been on in a while.


The R15 is NOT a DTivo. Don't buy it. Just Say No.

The R10 is a DTivo that "as a feature" prevents you from upgrading the software unless you replace the PROM. This requires skill and soldering. You can still upgrade the drive. Do not buy the R10 if you have a choice. I did before I realized all of the cool things that I wanted to do were going to be more work.

As far as I know, the rest of the Series 2 DTivos are all about the same from the perspective of adding upgrades like the HMO.


----------



## MidnightRider

I swear there was a 'success' thread somewhere, but I can't find it. Anywell:

Major kudos to both rbautch and the Gunnyman for their scripts and helpful answers throughout this thread. Spent most of last week reading stuff here and over at DDB and ran through a successful first hack on Saturday night. I deviated slightly from the Zipper instructions by copying my existing DTV image to a new (larger) disk using MFS and then applied the Zipper to the new disk image using the tools cd.

Awesome job, guys!

Btw, saw a post last night over on DDB from one of the TivoServer developers: they've figured out how to stream VOB files from the app; hopefully will be in the next release.

MR

*********************
DTivo Samsung 4080 - hacked  
DTivo Samsung 4120 - about to be hacked  
$15 DTivo model tbd - gonna be hacked when it gets here


----------



## rvaniwaa

MidnightRider said:


> I swear there was a 'success' thread somewhere, but I can't find it.
> Btw, saw a post last night over on DDB from one of the TivoServer developers: they've figured out how to stream VOB files from the app; hopefully will be in the next release.


I just saw that as well. I was in the process of ripping all my DVDs and converting to AVI format but will, instead, buy gobs more HD space and just store the VOBs. I imagine that serving a VOB is less CPU intensive (it is just demuxing and muxing the video and audio rather than encoding and decoding the format) which means it should run just great on my older hw linux server. WOO HOO!

--Ron


----------



## rbautch

starbiker99 said:


> *rbautch *why only the tivowebplus dir? I have the complete var folder backed up up on all 3 of my directivos. It will be easier knowing I only need tivowebplus. BTW they have been zippered since thanksgiving and have never dissappeared. knock on wood!


 Tivowebplus is the only hack that is stored in var (using my enhancement script). If you put any other hacks in var, you need to back those up also. Anthing else in var is not worth saving.


----------



## kudron

Now I am befuddled...

I re-imaged my drive with an Instantcake 6.2 disc, ran zipper and put the drive back into my tivo. It will not boot, stuck at the welcome screen. So I took the drive out again, re-ran instantcake, replaced the drive, and it still will not boot. Do I have to re-format the drive before running instantcake? Should I run zipper or just the enhancement?


----------



## Gunnyman

check your jumpers.


----------



## mcornell

rpdre1 said:


> for wrt54g, a new tofu just came out yesterday actually:
> 
> tofu 13 http://www.hyperwrt.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1089
> 
> setup your router A for wireless as you would normally with a ssid, wpa, channel, g-only/mixed/etc. im going to assume this router is 192.168.1.1 and your tivo is 192.168.1.105.
> 
> for your router B, you want to set it as WET (wireless ethernet bridge), client mode (STA) is not what you want because it will make a seperate network behind router B with NAT, firewall, portforwarding,etc. fill in the ssid, wpa, channel, etc of your wireless network that you set in router a. now go to the first page and set routers ip to 192.168.1.2, disable dhcp, set LAN Gateway to 192.168.1.1 and LAN DNS to 192.168.1.1
> 
> if you have a wireless mac filter setup on A, the mac address of B in router A's eyes is different than the printed mac address on the bottom of router B.
> http://192.168.1.2/Status_Wireless.asp will show you the wireless mac address you need for the mac filter on A (if you have one on A).
> 
> in the eyes of your tivo, it will be just like its connected to your network wired, so in the tivo network settings in the zipper/twp set the gateway/router to 192.168.1.1, NOT 192.168.1.2


Worked like a charm, thanks rbautch.
Now I can't wait for the network adapter to get here so I can finish the rest.
-Mike


----------



## Swytch

I succesfully ran the zipper on my HR10-250, entered the tivos ip as 192.168.0.99 and the router address as 192.168.0.1

i got my usb to ethernet adapter today, plugged it into my tivo and router, and rebooted the tivo.

went to my command prompt in windows xp and typed:

telnet -t vt100 192.168.0.99

and it said it could not open connection to host

i opened firefox and went to my router settings page and the tivo doesnt show up in dhcp

can anyone help me get this working?


----------



## MidnightRider

Question: is there a way to set the network name that shows up in routers, etc.? Looks like it's using my Tivo serial # ... 

>nslookup 192.168.1.101
Server: home
Address: 192.168.1.254

Name: 3810000E066A33E
Address: 192.168.1.101

Not a huge deal but don't see this addressed anywhere on the forum.

MR

*********************
DTivo Samsung 4080 - hacked
DTivo Samsung 4120 - about to be hacked
$15 DTivo model tbd - gonna be hacked when it gets here


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> check your jumpers.


Check 'em every time.

just to make sure that there were no problems with the unit itself, I put the original disk in and it booted fine.


----------



## MidnightRider

Swytch said:


> i opened firefox and went to my router settings page and the tivo doesnt show up in dhcp


Can you verify that you have connectivity at the USB/Ethernet device? Should see some lights flashing or at least lit.

MR

*********************
DTivo Samsung 4080 - hacked
DTivo Samsung 4120 - about to be hacked
$15 DTivo model tbd - gonna be hacked when it gets here


----------



## Swytch

MidnightRider said:


> Can you verify that you have connectivity at the USB/Ethernet device? Should see some lights flashing or at least lit.
> 
> MR
> 
> *********************
> DTivo Samsung 4080 - hacked
> DTivo Samsung 4120 - about to be hacked
> $15 DTivo model tbd - gonna be hacked when it gets here


btw i have a netgear fa120 usb to ethernet adapter.

both green LEDs are on

green LEDs ar also on on the router for the port its connected to


----------



## Swytch

i noticed something that may be the problem... here is the text from my command prompt in XP...

C:\Documents and Settings\Swytch>telnet -t vt100 192.168.0.99
Connecting To 192.168.0.99...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed

shouldnt it be port 21? how do i change it?

i tried

C:\Documents and Settings\Swytch>telnet -t vt100 192.168.0.99:21
Connecting To 192.168.0.99:21...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed


----------



## Gunnyman

ftp is 21 telnet is 23


----------



## Swytch

so, I was able to telnet to the tivo on my Mac with Terminal, however the -t vt100 option isnt recognized, is this necessary? can i run the enhancements scripts etc from my Mac?

I still dont see the Tivo on my routers DHCP list, but i think that may be because of the static ip i set the tivo to when running the zipper. I saw some posts about choosing static ip or use dhcp on the tivo, yet when i went through the zipper i only saw enter ip address of tivo. how do i set to use dhcp? can i do this with telnet?


----------



## Gunnyman

when telnetting from a mac use the -K switch
telnet -K ipaddress.


----------



## Swytch

Gunnyman said:


> when telnetting from a mac use the -K switch
> telnet -K ipaddress.


thanx, any idea why telnet isnt workign from my pc? is it WindowsXP causing the prob?


----------



## Gunnyman

windows XP firewall enabled?
Running VPN software? 
These are the usual culprits.


----------



## Gunnyman

kudron said:


> Now I am befuddled...
> 
> I re-imaged my drive with an Instantcake 6.2 disc, ran zipper and put the drive back into my tivo. It will not boot, stuck at the welcome screen. So I took the drive out again, re-ran instantcake, replaced the drive, and it still will not boot. Do I have to re-format the drive before running instantcake? Should I run zipper or just the enhancement?


usually is there are no errors during the instantcake process (assuming you used a correct image of course) welcome powering up errors are cable, jumper related.


----------



## stingerxxx

bengalfreak said:


> Stinger, I have the exact same setup as you. What I'm wondering is, do you have DHCP turned off on the router itself? The reason I'm asking is that your static Ip address is pretty low on the list. For instance, my router is setup to assign ten DHCP addresses 192.168.1.100 thru 109. I then skip ahead 10 addresses to start my static IP's for my tivo's at 192.168.1.120. For some reason I had problems when the numbers were close to each other.
> 
> If your static IP's and DHCP addresses overlap, you'll get lights on your adaptor, but you may or may not get telnet/ftp access.


Thats exactly what I have ,DHCP on in router. So I need to move to a static IP address outside of the DHCP reserved ips? The reserves are 100 to 200
so 201 should work for static?

Seems like there is alot of probs with telnet and networking all of a sudden.


----------



## davealfred

I would like to copy some of my DVD collection to a Tivo for MRV. Is there a way to do this? I am currently using The Zipper. I would prefer to store them on a Tivo unit not a PC if that is possible. I tried searching but didn't find much. Thanks for the help.


----------



## PinheadX

you should check out a site that has a deal database (dot com).

though, I don't really think it's possible...


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> usually is there are no errors during the instantcake process (assuming you used a correct image of course) welcome powering up errors are cable, jumper related.


I don't remember a jumper being used on this drive before, but just to be sure, I tried booting with a jumper set to master - no go. I then tried cable select - TA DA!! It booted. So, being the glutton for punishment that I am, I took the drive out and zippered it. Once put back into the tivo, it booted fine. But, no ftp nor telnet. I hooked up the serial cable and finished the zipper.


----------



## bengalfreak

stingerxxx said:


> Thats exactly what I have ,DHCP on in router. So I need to move to a static IP address outside of the DHCP reserved ips? The reserves are 100 to 200
> so 201 should work for static?


I'd start at 210. As I said before, when I started the static IP addresses right after the DHCP reserved ones, I still had problems.

Right now your are telling the router to use 100 to 200 as addresses it assigns via DHCP. And then you are telling the Tivo that its static IP is 103. This is confusing the hell out of your router.


----------



## kiddk1

excuse the ignorance, I have a hughes HDVR2 & RCA DVR80, what will adding networking allow me to do on my Dtivo?


----------



## kudron

kudron said:


> I don't remember a jumper being used on this drive before, but just to be sure, I tried booting with a jumper set to master - no go. I then tried cable select - TA DA!! It booted. So, being the glutton for punishment that I am, I took the drive out and zippered it. Once put back into the tivo, it booted fine. But, no ftp nor telnet. I hooked up the serial cable and finished the zipper.


A couple of minutes after I posted the above comment, the tivo froze on live TV. I took the jumper off (WD 120gig) and it again booted fine.

So far it has been on for ten hours and no freeze-up. I am a happy camper again.

Any way to force the unit to acquire the complete guide data (short of re-booting)? There are a lot of holes in the schedule.


----------



## lee espinoza

kudron said:


> A couple of minutes after I posted the above comment, the tivo froze on live TV. I took the jumper off (WD 120gig) and it again booted fine.
> 
> So far it has been on for ten hours and no freeze-up. I am a happy camper again.
> 
> Any way to force the unit to acquire the complete guide data (short of re-booting)? There are a lot of holes in the schedule.


go to directv central than messages & setop-> restart or reset system than ->clear program infomation and to do list and hit select and you can take it from there.


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> Looks like you either don't have the right tools in your /busybox folder, or /busybox is not in your PATH. Download AW's all in one utilities and extract them to /busybox, then try again.


That was it. Busy box wasn't in the PATH. Actually there where no path settings at all. I set the path, and re-run the tweak script, and it all ran just fine. Thanks.... 
So does the uninstall erase the init file that contains the path?

I noticed that a few other people had this problem after un-install, maybe we could add a line in the instructions to set the path, I realize it says verify your path, but it would not hurt to just everyone reset there paths... no?

I used $PATH = /busybox


----------



## qwertypo

davealfred said:



> I would like to copy some of my DVD collection to a Tivo for MRV. Is there a way to do this? I am currently using The Zipper. I would prefer to store them on a Tivo unit not a PC if that is possible. I tried searching but didn't find much. Thanks for the help.


If you can convert your VOB's to consolidated MPEG files, I have successfully uploaded many programs to my tivo via tivoserver. Still a work in progress, but a lot of pix work just fine, the tivoserver folks are working on an update to go direct from VOB.....


----------



## rpdre1

qwertypo said:


> If you can convert your VOB's to consolidated MPEG files, I have successfully uploaded many programs to my tivo via tivoserver. Still a work in progress, but a lot of pix work just fine, the tivoserver folks are working on an update to go direct from VOB.....


just want to tell you guys not to spend too much time converting your collection to mpeg files,

btu and the others have vobs going, theres just problems with the aspect ratio when you play them on your tivo that are being worked on but they transfer 

ac3 in .avi works too 
(tivoserver is transcoding it to m2a at the moment.. so you're not keeping the dolby digital but you're use to regular stereo if you watch directv anyway lol)

so dont spend too much time demuxing and running tymplex on your collections.

all you'll need to do for dvds once this new tivoserver finished is run the dvd in dvd decrypter in IFO mode > Stream processing, select the video stream & audio stream of the movie and set direct stream copy on both. that'll write the movie into one vob which is ready to go for tivoserver.

ive tried the vobs made in dvd decrypter from 3 dvds (a fullscreen, widescreen, and anamorphic widescreen dvd) and they transfer to tivo 

the problem is that the widescreen dvd transfers as 4:3. the anamorphic is letterboxed, but incorrectly.


----------



## lee espinoza

rpdre1 said:


> just want to tell you guys not to spend too much time converting your collection to mpeg files,
> 
> btu and the others have vobs going, theres just problems with the aspect ratio when you play them on your tivo that are being worked on but they transfer
> 
> ac3 in .avi works too
> (tivoserver is transcoding it to m2a at the moment.. so you're not keeping the dolby digital but you're use to regular stereo if you watch directv anyway lol)
> 
> so dont spend too much time demuxing and running tymplex on your collections.
> 
> all you'll need to do for dvds once this new tivoserver finished is run the dvd in dvd decrypter in IFO mode > Stream processing, select the video stream & audio stream of the movie and set direct stream copy on both. that'll write the movie into one vob which is ready to go for tivoserver.
> 
> ive tried the vobs made in dvd decrypter from 3 dvds (a fullscreen, widescreen, and anamorphic widescreen dvd) and they transfer to tivo
> 
> the problem is that the widescreen dvd transfers as 4:3. the anamorphic is letterboxed, but incorrectly.


 so when is the "new" tivoserver coming out?


----------



## rpdre1

i have no idea, youd have to ask a dev


----------



## rpdre1

mcornell said:


> rpdre1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for wrt54g, a new tofu just came out yesterday actually:
> 
> tofu 13 http://www.hyperwrt.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1089
> 
> setup your router A for wireless as you would normally with a ssid, wpa, channel, g-only/mixed/etc. im going to assume this router is 192.168.1.1 and your tivo is 192.168.1.105.
> 
> for your router B, you want to set it as WET (wireless ethernet bridge), client mode (STA) is not what you want because it will make a seperate network behind router B with NAT, firewall, portforwarding,etc. fill in the ssid, wpa, channel, etc of your wireless network that you set in router a. now go to the first page and set routers ip to 192.168.1.2, disable dhcp, set LAN Gateway to 192.168.1.1 and LAN DNS to 192.168.1.1
> 
> if you have a wireless mac filter setup on A, the mac address of B in router A's eyes is different than the printed mac address on the bottom of router B.
> http://192.168.1.2/Status_Wireless.asp will show you the wireless mac address you need for the mac filter on A (if you have one on A).
> 
> in the eyes of your tivo, it will be just like its connected to your network wired, so in the tivo network settings in the zipper/twp set the gateway/router to 192.168.1.1, NOT 192.168.1.2
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a charm, thanks rbautch.
> Now I can't wait for the network adapter to get here so I can finish the rest.
> -Mike
Click to expand...

you're welcome :] you called me rbautch though


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> you're welcome :] you called me rbautch though


 I also invented the Internet if you want to thank me for that too.


----------



## rbautch

qwertypo said:


> That was it. Busy box wasn't in the PATH. Actually there where no path settings at all. I set the path, and re-run the tweak script, and it all ran just fine. Thanks....
> So does the uninstall erase the init file that contains the path?
> 
> I noticed that a few other people had this problem after un-install, maybe we could add a line in the instructions to set the path, I realize it says verify your path, but it would not hurt to just everyone reset there paths... no?
> 
> I used $PATH = /busybox


 The author file that is packaged with the Zipper sets the PATH.


----------



## rbautch

I posted a new version of the Zipper. This one reboots automatically when the tivo first boots, moves tivowebplus to the root directory, and deletes the hackman module from TWP.


----------



## dfriedland

Where is the new version of the Zipper posted?
Any reason I should uninstall and re-zipper a functioning hacked unit witht he updated zipper?

Thanks for everything!!!!


----------



## rbautch

dfriedland said:


> Where is the new version of the Zipper posted?
> Any reason I should uninstall and re-zipper a functioning hacked unit witht he updated zipper?
> 
> Thanks for everything!!!!


 Same place, and no.


----------



## dfriedland

Cool! Thanks for all the hard work guys!

JerseyDave


----------



## Diana Collins

MidnightRider said:


> Question: is there a way to set the network name that shows up in routers, etc.? Looks like it's using my Tivo serial # ...


Add:

hostname "<name>"

- in your rc.sysinit.author.


----------



## CKramer

rezippered tivo. didn't have any problem whatsoever.

but still can't telnet into it. both the led lights on fa120 are on. 
even disabled dhcp on router (wrt54g v5)

dont know what am i doing wrong. can someone please help??

my fa120 is connected directly to the linksys router which is connected to the voip adapter which is connected to the cable modem.

cable modem -> centillium voip adapter -> wrt54g -> fa120 -> tivo

any help is greatly appreciated in advance.


----------



## starbiker99

CKramer did you use dhcp when you zippered or assign a static. If you assigned a staic and you can find a roll over cable you should be able to access the ip that way. If you set it for dhcp you should see it (the tivo) in the client list via the serial number or the mac address of the tivo. It sounds as if the network has something not allowing it in or something.

EDIT: I re read your post and I have a similar setup but with dhcp turned on and my 3 Directivo's have static address's that are out of the DHCP range and all has worked well. I can access them with my 3 wired pcs or my 2 wireless ones. Hmmm


----------



## dr_skoobie

Hi all,

I posted a few days ago regarding my troubles backing up a failing drive from my Hughes SD DVR80. I wasn't sure if it was the backup-- which I successfully transferred to my new 160gb drive-- or the Zipper hacks I subsequently installed that created the error 86 issue (inability to record).

I created a new backup from the recommended PTVUpgrade boot using the following syntax:

mfsbackup -f 999 -1so /mnt/filename.bak /dev/hda

And restored it:

mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/filename.bak /dev/hdc

Where hda and hdc are my C drive and new drive, respectively. Everything seemed to work fine (though the backup slowed in spots, likely the bad sectors on the failing drive).

This time, I did not install the zipper, and I still had the error 86 issue after installing the new drive in the tivo. Could not clear and reset, the process hangs.

I am going to assume that the instantcake 6.2 disc will provide a clean image for the new drive and resolve this problem. Before I follow through, can someone confirm that the $5 PTVUpgrade boot disc I already purchased will support large drive sizes? Their website seems to suggest that because the SD DVR80 does not have native LBA48 support, that their (more expensive) universal boot CD is more appropriate. I want to make sure I have the right tools before proceeding.

thanks!

-dr_s



dr_skoobie said:


> Advice is welcome. There are a few possibilities I've been considering:
> 
> 1. The image is no good due to the bad sectors on the original drive. I need to buy instantcake for my directivo unit.
> 2. Mixing the weaknees and ptvupgrade boot discs created a problem of some sort.
> 3. Because my unit does not offer native support of LBA48 per PTVUpgrade, the large drive size is causing a problem. I notice that PTVUpgrade offers a 'universal' boot CD to resolve this issue, but I assume the Zipper tutorial would mention this if it were a problem. Instead, the tutorial suggests that the process outlined will work for all series 2 units, including large drive support.
> 
> Sorry so lengthy!
> 
> dr_s


----------



## rbautch

CKramer said:


> rezippered tivo. didn't have any problem whatsoever.
> 
> but still can't telnet into it. both the led lights on fa120 are on.
> even disabled dhcp on router (wrt54g v5)
> 
> dont know what am i doing wrong. can someone please help??
> 
> my fa120 is connected directly to the linksys router which is connected to the voip adapter which is connected to the cable modem.
> 
> cable modem -> centillium voip adapter -> wrt54g -> fa120 -> tivo
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated in advance.


Try switching USB ports. Try using a different IP address.


----------



## CKramer

starbiker99 said:


> CKramer did you use dhcp when you zippered or assign a static. If you assigned a staic and you can find a roll over cable you should be able to access the ip that way. If you set it for dhcp you should see it (the tivo) in the client list via the serial number or the mac address of the tivo. It sounds as if the network has something not allowing it in or something.
> 
> EDIT: I re read your post and I have a similar setup but with dhcp turned on and my 3 Directivo's have static address's that are out of the DHCP range and all has worked well. I can access them with my 3 wired pcs or my 2 wireless ones. Hmmm


starbiker

finally figured out what the problem was. even though specifying static ip, for some wierd reason it had received the dhcp ip from the router. i was only able to trace it through ANGRY IP.

once all the enhancement scripts were run, it went on to the old static ip. wierd eh?

anyways, thanx so much to everyone here - especially gunny and rbautch for the wonderful script. i am loving my tivo even more now 

one last question - i see HMO is enabled, but i would need tivo desktop on my pc to get it to work, isn't it? i tried installing it but it keeps asking for some kind of media access key..

are there any options to get the similar funtionality like HMO and tivo desktop through any other software (if tivo desktop is ruled out)

i dont know if this is the right place to ask question about this, but i figured someone might know about this.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

CKramer said:


> starbiker
> 
> finally figured out what the problem was. even though specifying static ip, for some wierd reason it had received the dhcp ip from the router. i was only able to trace it through ANGRY IP.
> 
> once all the enhancement scripts were run, it went on to the old static ip. wierd eh?
> 
> anyways, thanx so much to everyone here - especially gunny and rbautch for the wonderful script. i am loving my tivo even more now
> 
> one last question - i see HMO is enabled, but i would need tivo desktop on my pc to get it to work, isn't it? i tried installing it but it keeps asking for some kind of media access key..
> 
> are there any options to get the similar funtionality like HMO and tivo desktop through any other software (if tivo desktop is ruled out)
> 
> i dont know if this is the right place to ask question about this, but i figured someone might know about this.


We're not allowed to talk about it here... TrY the "other forum".


----------



## starbiker99

Ignore the media key thing it won't effect music and photo viewing. . However you will be able to publish folders for both music and photos to view or listen to via your tivo. also google "javahmo" i haven't had as much luck with it though.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Has any one else experienced any 28 day rule problems with their zippered/enhanced DTivos? 

I've had 4-5 seperate recordings simply not record over the last week that were clearly first run network primetime and the history states that the 28 Day Rule was invoked?

Now I've been playing with a number of new things the past week as I am off work at the moment, but no where can I find mention of any bugs that would perhaps cause these problems.

I'm running a series 2 DTiVo Hughes SD-DVR 80 6.2 zippered, enhanced. I've also been fooling with the program that shall not be named, TivoServer, adding modules to and tweaking TWP (with some module updating), JavaHMO, and I tried DailyMail, but backed out of it as it was becoming too complex to figure out how to work on TWP. I've also re-enhanced recently (when I saw the tivo reboot twice unexpectedly on me during my workings), and re-replaced TWP. I've also inserted torrents with TivoServer and renamed both those files and manual passes with both the TWP interface and the EditTitle.tcl. I've also used joe to manually edit root (to set fakecall to different times and push everything else back as well for PST) and to attempt to solve an empty NPL because of DNS. Also at least one failed recording happened very close to a reboot, so that might be an anomaly. But last week no "Smallville" or "Chris" and tonight no "Supernatural" or "Daily Show."

I know I've done a bit too much to simply troubleshoot, but I was wondering if any one else has seen something even remotely like this or have an idea of what might be throwing the tivo off?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

starbiker99 said:


> Ignore the media key thing it won't effect music and photo viewing. . However you will be able to publish folders for both music and photos to view or listen to via your tivo. also google "javahmo" i haven't had as much luck with it though.


Yes, sorry to be vague but we're not allowed to talk about extraction which is the only thing the media key is needed for. JavaHMO worked out of the box(?) for me after I had installed the Tivo Desktop. You just need to make sure you set up which options you want.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> I posted a new version of the Zipper. This one reboots automatically when the tivo first boots, moves tivowebplus to the root directory, and deletes the hackman module from TWP.


Hackman can be pretty useful. Anyway to make that a choice?


----------



## bengalfreak

I newly zippered my 160GB drive in my main DTivo. But the info screen of TWP only shows 130032 MB total space and my System Info screen only shows up to 124 hours capacity. It seems that it stopped my drive update at the 137GB lba limit. Any reason why this might have been? I used the PTV boot disk.


----------



## Gunnyman

did the PC recognize the full drive size?
was this a drive with 6.2 already on it, or did you image a new one?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Okay, here's the result of the cron experiment. For the entire month of January my CRONLOG-MAIN file was wiped every morning (9:22 GMT). Today, the 1st of February, this stopped. I think this proves that the line in the crontab file...

# Delete the crond log files every 3 months
22 9 * */3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

...wipes CRONLOG-MAIN *every night* throughout *every third month* (Jan, Apr, Jul, Oct). Not quite what was intended. What's missing is a number in the DOM field so that it only happens *once* in those third months. A simple fix would be...

# Delete the crond log files every 3 months
22 9 *1* */3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

Fixing mine now. Just my two cents.

Jim


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> Hackman can be pretty useful. Anyway to make that a choice?


 I agree Hackman is a great tool, but not for absolute newbies who won't do any research on how to use it. It is actually still in the files archive, but the enhancement script looks for the zipper_flag, and deletes hackman if it finds it. There are a number of ways around this. One is just to run the enhancement script twice, since the the zipper_flag gets erased after the first reboot. Another is to delete the zipper_flag yourself, and then install superpatch and set_mrv_name manually (since those are the only other hacks that depend on the zipper_flag). I'm just trying to make it as idiot-proof as possible.


----------



## pip55

Hello,

I am trying to upgrade with the Zipper.
I have a sddvr40 Hughes.
Bought the ptvlba48-4[1].01DD.iso b.iso, 
instantcake-sddvr40-6[1].2-01-2-351.iso.

After boot up and linux prompt I enter the Zipper:

6.2 image detected on yout tools disk. Do you want to restore it now?
[y/n]: y
Restoring image. This will take several minutes...
Restore failed.
Unknown backup format.

zipper.sh: does
0x90-1:
syntax error in expression (error token is "0x90-1")

I'm not well versed with msdos or linux. Been doing a thorough search on the forum but can't seem to connect with needed info.
I'm thinking that I created the tools cd improperly. I'm not sure on how to--extracting/adding image to cd.

Tried all combos on cdrom/hard drive connections.
Bios detects cdrom/s and single or multiple hard drives.

Tried following Instantcake's directions as well but after boot and mounting cdrom, PTVbake-special can't seem to locate Tivo.bak iimages as well (maybe unrelated to Zipper quandary, uncertain).

Thanks,
pip55


----------



## Gunnyman

sounds like an issue with your image file.
do you have a file called 00000001 on your disc?


----------



## rbautch

pip55 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to upgrade with the Zipper.
> I have a sddvr40 Hughes.
> Bought the ptvlba48-4[1].01DD.iso b.iso,
> instantcake-sddvr40-6[1].2-01-2-351.iso.
> 
> After boot up and linux prompt I enter the Zipper:
> 
> 6.2 image detected on yout tools disk. Do you want to restore it now?
> [y/n]: y
> Restoring image. This will take several minutes...
> Restore failed.
> Unknown backup format.
> 
> zipper.sh: does
> 0x90-1:
> syntax error in expression (error token is "0x90-1")
> 
> I'm not well versed with msdos or linux. Been doing a thorough search on the forum but can't seem to connect with needed info.
> I'm thinking that I created the tools cd improperly. I'm not sure on how to--extracting/adding image to cd.
> 
> Tried all combos on cdrom/hard drive connections.
> Bios detects cdrom/s and single or multiple hard drives.
> 
> Tried following Instantcake's directions as well but after boot and mounting cdrom, PTVbake-special can't seem to locate Tivo.bak iimages as well (maybe unrelated to Zipper quandary, uncertain).
> 
> Thanks,
> pip55


Lee?


----------



## Finnstang

rbautch said:


> Lee?


lol


----------



## lee espinoza

rbautch said:


> Lee?


did someone call me?


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> Lee?


funniest.response.evar!!!


----------



## CKramer

Vito the TiVo said:


> Yes, sorry to be vague but we're not allowed to talk about extraction which is the only thing the media key is needed for. JavaHMO worked out of the box(?) for me after I had installed the Tivo Desktop. You just need to make sure you set up which options you want.


vito and starbiker, thanks for the comments. well my primary reason for asking the question was not for extraction, but to view music and photo on tivo.

which i have been unable to do yet!

1. Tivo Desktop

while configuring it sees my TIVO, but my TIVO doesn't see it. It tells me, either TIVO server is not running...bunch of other stuff.

2. JavaHMO

hmm...i installed it but it doesn't want to do anything until i enter media access key. i m pretty sure i m missing some details here.

Is there a HOW TO for JavaHMO?

as i said, for now all i want to do is to get my music and photos up. i will leave extraction for some other day.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> did the PC recognize the full drive size?
> was this a drive with 6.2 already on it, or did you image a new one?


For the life of me, I can't remember what it said on first boot. I do remember checking it, and you would think that it was recognized or I wouldn't have continued, but I just do not remember.

I reimaged with the 6.2 small image by Alphawolf. Is it possible that my old pentium III PC will not support any drives over the 137GB limit?


----------



## Tivogre

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Okay, here's the result of the cron experiment. For the entire month of January my CRONLOG-MAIN file was wiped every morning (9:22 GMT). Today, the 1st of February, this stopped. I think this proves that the line in the crontab file...
> 
> # Delete the crond log files every 3 months
> 22 9 * */3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN
> 
> ...wipes CRONLOG-MAIN *every night* throughout *every third month* (Jan, Apr, Jul, Oct). Not quite what was intended. What's missing is a number in the DOM field so that it only happens *once* in those third months. A simple fix would be...
> 
> # Delete the crond log files every 3 months
> 22 9 *1* */3 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN
> 
> Fixing mine now. Just my two cents.
> 
> Jim


That's some good investigative work!!!

Wish I'd though of that!



I went ahead and changed mine last week (added the 1) and it STOPPED deleting each day. Now to wait and see if it REALLY deletes the log on the 1st of April...


----------



## Gunnyman

bengalfreak said:


> For the life of me, I can't remember what it said on first boot. I do remember checking it, and you would think that it was recognized or I wouldn't have continued, but I just do not remember.
> 
> I reimaged with the 6.2 small image by Alphawolf. Is it possible that my old pentium III PC will not support any drives over the 137GB limit?


very likely


----------



## twh3842

On your website for the Zipper it says it does not work on the R10 model. Does that mean that the R10 cannot be hacked? I'm new to Tivo hacking but I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Gunnyman

that's correct
An R10 requires signifigant hardware modification ( a soldering iron, and a EEPROM programmer)
so not for a casual user to tackle.


----------



## starbiker99

CKramer have you gotten tivo desktop or javahmo working yet? If not do you have a fiewall running on your PC if so turn it of and try to access the folders from your tivo then. I had a huge problem with zone alarm pro for a long time. I would have to shut it down access the pc from the tivo and then could turn ZA back on. Just a thought.


----------



## twh3842

Gunnyman said:


> that's correct
> An R10 requires signifigant hardware modification ( a soldering iron, and a EEPROM programmer)
> so not for a casual user to tackle.


Thanks. Actually I was just reading another post and got the idea from him to upgrade my DVR40 which is in the kids room now. I guess they'll be getting the R10.

Another question: Once the DVR40 is zippered can I use the USB port for wireless networking?


----------



## tosetek

My tivo is now Zippered and I have been having an issue where the Now playing list shows me what's available to watch, but if I scroll up and down a few times, the text dissappears and I'm basically left with a blank screen. I've had the Tivo setup now for 5 days so I would think it shouldn't be acting so slow by now. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## pip55

Gunnyman said:


> sounds like an issue with your image file.
> do you have a file called 00000001 on your disc?


Hi Gunnyman,

I have an image, calling it 000001 as per instructions, am I wrong?
You show on the Zipper, the CD directory structure with the image having 278,672 kb. I'm showing 281 mb.


----------



## starbiker99

tosetek it is a DNS issue look here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=248850&highlight=blank+now+playing+list
. It is easy to fix.


----------



## Gunnyman

pip55 said:


> Hi Gunnyman,
> 
> I have an image, calling it 000001 as per instructions, am I wrong?
> You show on the Zipper, the CD directory structure with the image having 278,672 kb. I'm showing 281 mb.


no it's fine


----------



## tosetek

Thanks Starbiker, I appreciate it.


----------



## twh3842

twh3842 said:


> Thanks. Actually I was just reading another post and got the idea from him to upgrade my DVR40 which is in the kids room now. I guess they'll be getting the R10.
> 
> Another question: Once the DVR40 is zippered can I use the USB port for wireless networking?


Anyone???


----------



## starbiker99

twh3842 Yes but only a couple wireless adapters are compatible. I am wired using the FA120 so I don't know right of hand which ones are.


----------



## twh3842

starbiker99 said:


> twh3842 Yes but only a couple wireless adapters are compatible. I am wired using the FA120 so I don't know right of hand which ones are.


Thanks Starbiker. I just saw those on sale at Best Buy today. Since I don't have a wireless network yet, it seems that now is a good time.

Tom


----------



## dr_skoobie

A little reassurance before I break out the plastic again?

Also, how many hours should be available on a 160gb drive?

thanks!



dr_skoobie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to assume that the instantcake 6.2 disc will provide a clean image for the new drive and resolve this problem. Before I follow through, can someone confirm that the $5 PTVUpgrade boot disc I already purchased will support large drive sizes? Their website seems to suggest that because the SD DVR80 does not have native LBA48 support, that their (more expensive) universal boot CD is more appropriate. I want to make sure I have the right tools before proceeding.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> -dr_s


----------



## Gunnyman

dr_skoobie said:


> A little reassurance before I break out the plastic again?
> 
> Also, how many hours should be available on a 160gb drive?
> 
> thanks!


yes teh 5 dollar boot cd is fine
you should see ~130-140 hrs


----------



## battyone

Did you resolve this? I'm having a similar problem where after switching a zippered tivo from wireless to wired (using airlink asohousb 2.0) from hackman and rebooting, the tivo isn't accessible at all.



CKramer said:


> static, as your guide states, when it asked me to enter the ip address for the tivo, entered 192.168.0.200
> ip address for the router - 192.168.0.1
> gateway - 192.168.0.1
> SSID - NETGEAR (assumed that the wireless usb adapter would work).
> 
> there is no way to have dhcp on tivo, is there?
> am i doing something wrong?


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> The author file that is packaged with the Zipper sets the PATH.


So.... was I doing something wrong?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Vito the TiVo said:


> Has any one else experienced any 28 day rule problems with their zippered/enhanced DTivos?
> 
> I've had 4-5 seperate recordings simply not record over the last week that were clearly first run network primetime and the history states that the 28 Day Rule was invoked?


To go into further depth with my previous problem to which I never got any responses, even to tell me I'm retarded, I've spotted some other weirdness.

I "caught" both _How I Met Your Mother_ and _CSI _on the upcoming history for this week. Each said they had been modified by someone in my house, but when I checked the episodes, the guide data was there for a first run, but somehow neither of these episodes were linked to their series. When clicking "upcoming episodes" they would each bring up the correct series, but neither episode was listed within.

Has any one ever heard of this happening on zippered/enhanced tivos? Or with any other modules or programs? Or with InstantCake images? I've played around with my tivo a bit, but every thing is what I would describe as add on.

I would just really like to get an idea of what could have happened within these hacks and changes.

ADD: A reboot does nothing, the orphaned _CSI _episode shows up with all other episodes with a title search. The _Mother_ episode does not, and in fact the series isn't even showing up on my box because it's the only episode scheduled and it's not linked somehow...

I suppose this could all be crazy and unrelated, but it seems like a lot of season pass weirdness very quickly... My other thought is perhaps something was broken with season passes I created through TWP? Thoughts?


----------



## cica

Hi-
I zippered my first Tivo this past weekend, and everything went great except for one problem. Whenever Tivo does its automatic reboot on Wed/Sun nights, it gets stuck in a reboot loop at the initial gray powering up screen. If I unplug the unit from the wall, it comes up fine.

I could unplug the phone line and disable the auto reboots, but that wouldn't really fix the problem. 

Any ideas?

Thanks,
-Tom


----------



## bengalfreak

Vito the TiVo said:


> I would just really like to get an idea of what could have happened within these hacks and changes.
> 
> ADD: A reboot does nothing, the orphaned _CSI _episode shows up with all other episodes with a title search. The _Mother_ episode does not, and in fact the series isn't even showing up on my box because it's the only episode scheduled and it's not linked somehow...
> 
> I suppose this could all be crazy and unrelated, but it seems like a lot of season pass weirdness very quickly... My other thought is perhaps something was broken with season passes I created through TWP? Thoughts?


I've never heard of anything like the problems you are having. Just a hunch, if you delete the offending season pass and recreate it, does the orphaned episode appear?

By the way, which episode of CSI are you referring to. Tonights episode or the one on 2/9?


----------



## Tivogre

First the good news... my HR10-250 upgrade with the ZIPPER is complete!

I am able to watch all shows (previously recorded AND post-ZIPPER recorded).

The better news: ALL *Extr*a curricular *act*ivities work PERFECTLY.... I had NO IDEA that the tools would work out of the box on SD and HD material!!! I can now watch HD Stuff on my PC.... but MAN is that a LOT of data transfer!

I was even able to transfer a (SD) show from HR10-250 to PC and (via tivoserver) watch it on another ZIPPERED SD Tivo. It's not QUITE MRV on the 10-250... but it's not far off! AMAZING!

The bad news:

There was a problem during the ZIPPERING - specifically during the running of the enhancement script. Near the end of the process, I selected back-up season passes now. The process hung. I waited a good 1/2 hour; no dice. I aborted the script.

By looking at /enhancements/start.sh, I was able to see what steps remained and MANUALLY EXECUTE them from bash. I also had to add a few of the last profile and author entries to the files.

After reboot, everything is great.

Again, you guys ROCK!


----------



## battyone

Hi all, new Zipper user here. I zippered my tivos last week and installed wireless (install went without a hitch, zipper is great), but found out MRV was too slow to watch things away, so I am now trying to switch them to wired. I used the netconfig TWP module to switch from wireless to wired and connected an airlink asohousb 2.0 which I understand should work, because zipper installed usb 2.0 drivers, but unfortunately I don't have any connection neither using the airlink (power light on, link light off) nor the wirelesss adapter which previously worked. I don't have a serial cable, so do I need to pull the hard drive back out to make changes or can I temporarily use a different wired adapter like the netgear fa120?

Any suggestion on what I need to do on the hard drive to get the airlink adapter to work, or at least getting the wireless to work again? Or could I access the box if I obtained a wired adapter recommended by tivo such as the netgear fa120? I looked at the netconfig.itcl on the other tivo but couldn't find where the settings are saved.


----------



## PinheadX

I tried to zipper my drive...

The first few times, I got errors that I suspect were due to the CD ROM drive I was using... Zipper took a LONG time to start, then it gave me some kind of Input/Output error. This happened several times.

Finally, it worked long enough to image the drive. I followed the instructions on the Zipper page to a "T". I used my backed up image from my Tivo that I just got the download for 6.2 on and had zipper image the drive. Except for modifying the script as I inquired about here , I did everything by the book. Basically, I modified the swap and added a line for tpip, which seemed to work just fine. I did this with a linux text editor, so no windows notepad issues either.

Next, I rebooted with the PTV $5 disk, swapped out to the tools disk, and attempted to run Zipper again. This time, I got an error about permission when it tried to run (or whatever it does with) Bootpage, an error when it tried accessing the Tivo drive partition (you must specify the filesystem type), and generally didn't finish zippering the drive.

I have it in the unit running along happily now, but I'm wondering about two things... 
First, did I get the hacked kernal installed if zipper failed? Do I need to run killinitrd on the drive ASAP, or try to re-zipper? What happens if I don't put the hacked kernal in?

Second, what happened? Why did I get the "specify filesystem" error and why did Bootpage crap out?

Can you maybe explain exactly what the zipper script does and when? Or point me to where this info might be, if I missed it... I mean, I know it hacks the Tivo to enable HMO and MRV, but I'm trying to figure out what's going on with my situation, and knowing what the script is doing at a given point would maybe make it easier to troubleshoot.

PS. Does anyone know or can someone point me to a place that explains how to install and use MFStools from within Linux? I have Ubuntu installed, and I know how to run scripts from the shell, so I was thinking if I could do all of this from within Linux, I could use my SCSI CD drive to access the tools disk instead of the crappy IDE CD-Rom that's giving me issues. The sucktacular part of all of this is that the $5 boot CD will boot from my SCSI CD-ROM, but since it never loads any SCSI drivers, I can't swap out the tools disk and run zipper.

I'm so damn frustrated. This all should have been a couple of hours max to get done, and I've spent about two days on and off trying to get this thing working before I gave up and just put the drive in the Tivo to see if it booted. After that, I figured it was better to just leave it be, but now I'm not sure if the Tivo's days are numbered because of the kernal issue.


----------



## Gunnyman

you can fully examine zipper.sh to see what it's doing and when.
If you didn't killhdinit the kernel, everything you do will get lost when you reboot.
sounds like zipper is having a hard time finding your tivo HD.
Is it on a standard IDE controller? Do you have a SATA controller in your PC too? If so, disable it in the bios and give IDE boot priority.


----------



## PinheadX

yeah, it's on a standard IDE... The mobo is a BX mobo from about '99.

I'll try making sure the drive is recognized in the BIOS, but I'm thinking of just borrowing a computer that's a bit more current and trying it out there.

I'll let you know what happens. As long as the drive doesn't eat itself, I'm not extremely concerned about the zipper until I just can't stand not having MRV anymore 

I'm a bit confused though... is the kernal in 6.2 a LBA48 kernal by default? If so, PTV needs to clarify that.


----------



## Finnstang

PinheadX said:


> yeah, it's on a standard IDE... The mobo is a BX mobo from about '99.
> 
> I'll try making sure the drive is recognized in the BIOS, but I'm thinking of just borrowing a computer that's a bit more current and trying it out there.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens. As long as the drive doesn't eat itself, I'm not extremely concerned about the zipper until I just can't stand not having MRV anymore
> 
> I'm a bit confused though... is the kernal in 6.2 a LBA48 kernal by default? If so, PTV needs to clarify that.


Yes, 6.2 is LBA48.


----------



## cica

cica said:


> Hi-
> I zippered my first Tivo this past weekend, and everything went great except for one problem. Whenever Tivo does its automatic reboot on Wed/Sun nights, it gets stuck in a reboot loop at the initial gray powering up screen. If I unplug the unit from the wall, it comes up fine.
> 
> I could unplug the phone line and disable the auto reboots, but that wouldn't really fix the problem.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Tom


Sorry to double post, but I think this message got buried. I'm really at a loss as to how to fix the problem, and I'm hoping not to have to wipe the drive. Aside from the reboot problem, the machine runs fine.


----------



## dkchandler

I ran the zipper, got a Bash prompt via serial, ran tweak. No errors at all. 
I still can not see the drive via my wireless wusb11 adapter??? 
I think the usb ports are still not active, is there a way to test them, or is there a location on the tivo drive I can look to see the drivers and run a command to make sure they are loaded??? I am soooooo close....


----------



## donivan

1st - Many thanks to Gunny and Rbautch for creating the Zipper. You guys are the best, the support that you provide to the rest of the forum is unbelievable. I want to extend yet another offer for 'Beers on me" if you guys ever come to Baltimore. :up: 
2nd - Here's how the Zipper went (I'm a linux noob but proficient with hardware and relatively experienced with Windoze and networking) I purchased a Netgear FA120, the $20 and the $5 files from PTV, a 120gig HDD and I pulled my original drive to keep as a backup. (I bet Gunny is smiling right now reading this, I followed your advice, master) Everything went fine, I created the lba48 boot cd and instantcake cd. When I got to the tools cd, I decided to add the instantcake file (as suggested) to make the process faster on the 2nd unit. (I have 2 DVR 40's and a DVR 80) But when I ran the tools cd, it had a problem with the image file, which I copied as a file instead of an image. That stumped me for a minute but then I went back and just used the instantcake cd by itself, then ran the tools cd and skipped the step about adding the image. Zipper ran flawlessly, although I was confused with the ip address part, i entered the next address that dhcp would issue(i didn't catch how to set the tivo for dhcp using the script) and I re-installed the drive back into the Tivo. It booted and worked, I did get the error 51 which I ignored, I was able to Telnet in with no problem and finished things up. After 1 more reboot, no error 51 and all is well. Next I installed Tivo desktop, the Media Access Key hung me up till I researched and found out I could skip entering it. I shared folders for music and pictures and was able to access them from Tivo - how cool! Then I noticed I was having the "empty NPL" problem which also would cause the music folders to not appear and tivo would report "No Server...." if I watched Live tv for a little while and then tried EITHER Music or NPL it would come up OK. If I kept changing menus then tried again it would hang. More reading and discovered how to use TWP. I checked my router settings, ipconfig, cat /etc/hosts and tried every combination that was recommended the the "empty NPL" thread. I ended up following dnemec's advice and deleted the reference to "dns" in /etc/nsswitch.conf. The delay is gone and all appears well. 1 Tivo down and 2 to go. I will report back lafter I finish the project, I will probably get to #2 next week. Thanks again and I hope my noob issues may help someone else along.


----------



## merlincc

Tivogre said:


> The bad news:
> 
> There was a problem during the ZIPPERING - specifically during the running of the enhancement script. Near the end of the process, I selected back-up season passes now. The process hung. I waited a good 1/2 hour; no dice. I aborted the script.
> 
> By looking at /enhancements/start.sh, I was able to see what steps remained and MANUALLY EXECUTE them from bash. I also had to add a few of the last profile and author entries to the files.
> 
> After reboot, everything is great.
> 
> Again, you guys ROCK!


I also zippered my HR10-250 with great success.

As far as the backing up of the season passes: it took about 1/2 on my box and I had maybe 3 season passes at the time. I thought it was hung but had something else to do so I left it and noticed it complete about 1/2 later. So if you had a bunch of passes it would not surprise me if it took a long time.


----------



## drewkr

I just created a new Tivo 6.2 disk usign PTVnet and Imagecake. Nice job with the software - piece of cake. 

I still have the old v 3.1 drive with a bunch of recordings it would be nice to keep around. Is there any way to port those old recordings to my new v6.2 drive either by hooking both drives up to a PC or by backing them up to my PC from the old drive and ftp to the v6.2 Tivo? Or another way?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

bengalfreak said:


> I've never heard of anything like the problems you are having. Just a hunch, if you delete the offending season pass and recreate it, does the orphaned episode appear?
> 
> By the way, which episode of CSI are you referring to. Tonights episode or the one on 2/9?


Thanks for responding. With the _CSI _episode, which was for 2/9, I killed the pass and made a new one and it seemed to correct the problem. The _Mother _ep for Monday didn't appear at all in any place (upcoming, title search etc), only when searching the schedule by time manually. I created a pass for it through that episode, but to no avail, because it simply created a new pass for _Mother_, but couldn't see the episode. I gave up and when I checked this morning, the _Mother _ep had been restored to the series.

Oh and these were both shows that I know were in the ToDo list previously, then moved out of it with the unit thinking it was changes made by a user.

So in the end I'm chalking the _Mother _one up to guide data, but the _CSI _and previous problems I've had with other shows claiming a 28 day rule... I really wonder if there is a bug buried in there with creating season passes through TWP. Its hard to remember which might have been created that way. Unfortunately its a sporadic problem and I usually only see if after something doesnt tape. Who knows what would have happened if I had simply left the unit alone and waited. However in the past, i've lost episodes of _Chris _and _Smallville _due to something buggy with the pass and 28 days, and I caught it not recording _Supernatural _this week, but the start of the ep was still in the buffer. Weirdness.


----------



## rbautch

qwertypo said:


> So.... was I doing something wrong?


 Not sure. Check your author file and see if the PATH is set correctly.


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> First the good news... my HR10-250 upgrade with the ZIPPER is complete!
> 
> I am able to watch all shows (previously recorded AND post-ZIPPER recorded).
> 
> The better news: ALL *Extr*a curricular *act*ivities work PERFECTLY.... I had NO IDEA that the tools would work out of the box on SD and HD material!!! I can now watch HD Stuff on my PC.... but MAN is that a LOT of data transfer!
> 
> I was even able to transfer a (SD) show from HR10-250 to PC and (via tivoserver) watch it on another ZIPPERED SD Tivo. It's not QUITE MRV on the 10-250... but it's not far off! AMAZING!
> 
> The bad news:
> 
> There was a problem during the ZIPPERING - specifically during the running of the enhancement script. Near the end of the process, I selected back-up season passes now. The process hung. I waited a good 1/2 hour; no dice. I aborted the script.
> 
> By looking at /enhancements/start.sh, I was able to see what steps remained and MANUALLY EXECUTE them from bash. I also had to add a few of the last profile and author entries to the files.
> 
> After reboot, everything is great.
> 
> Again, you guys ROCK!


Glad you got it going. The season pass backup is a memory hog, and hanging is not uncommon. Keep an eye on it to see if it's making the automatic backups.


----------



## rbautch

dkchandler said:


> I ran the zipper, got a Bash prompt via serial, ran tweak. No errors at all.
> I still can not see the drive via my wireless wusb11 adapter???
> I think the usb ports are still not active, is there a way to test them, or is there a location on the tivo drive I can look to see the drivers and run a command to make sure they are loaded??? I am soooooo close....


 What version of the wusb11 do you have? Did you disable wep on your router? Is the link light lit on the adapter?


----------



## bengalfreak

drewkr said:


> I just created a new Tivo 6.2 disk usign PTVnet and Imagecake. Nice job with the software - piece of cake.
> 
> I still have the old v 3.1 drive with a bunch of recordings it would be nice to keep around. Is there any way to port those old recordings to my new v6.2 drive either by hooking both drives up to a PC or by backing them up to my PC from the old drive and ftp to the v6.2 Tivo? Or another way?


Since you have already re-imaged your drive, you may not wish to do this, but you can dd the old drive onto your new drive and then expand it with the Hinsdale instructions. Once you've done that, you can upgrade the drive to 6.2 via slices keeping your recordings intact. Then run rbautch's enhancements script and away you go.

The Hinsdale instructions are here.

A guide with on how to upgrade via slices is here..

And the enhancement script thread is here.

Have fun.


----------



## rbautch

drewkr said:


> I just created a new Tivo 6.2 disk usign PTVnet and Imagecake. Nice job with the software - piece of cake.
> 
> I still have the old v 3.1 drive with a bunch of recordings it would be nice to keep around. Is there any way to port those old recordings to my new v6.2 drive either by hooking both drives up to a PC or by backing them up to my PC from the old drive and ftp to the v6.2 Tivo? Or another way?


 Not easily. You have to hack your 3.1 tivo, then extract your shows to your PC, then insert them back in the newly Zippered tivo. Can't talk about any more details here on TCF.


----------



## bengalfreak

Vito the TiVo said:


> So in the end I'm chalking the _Mother _one up to guide data, but the _CSI _and previous problems I've had with other shows claiming a 28 day rule... I really wonder if there is a bug buried in there with creating season passes through TWP. Its hard to remember which might have been created that way. Unfortunately its a sporadic problem and I usually only see if after something doesnt tape. Who knows what would have happened if I had simply left the unit alone and waited. However in the past, i've lost episodes of _Chris _and _Smallville _due to something buggy with the pass and 28 days, and I caught it not recording _Supernatural _this week, but the start of the ep was still in the buffer. Weirdness.


I know this isn't what you want to hear, but I use the Futon critic schedule grids and check my season passes against my todo list in TWP every day to make sure all recordings are going to take place. I know this is the reason we got DTivo in the first place, but DTV plays around with channel numbers so often, I'm not willing to trust them with my shows. The F/X (The Shield) snafu being the latest occurance. And it really only does take about 5 minutes to check up on it each day.


----------



## Finnstang

rbautch said:


> Not easily. You have to hack your 3.1 tivo, then extract your shows to your PC, then insert them back in the newly Zippered tivo. Can't talk about any more details here on TCF.


This was going to be my suggestion since encryption would be a non-factor since it is the same machine.


----------



## dkchandler

rbautch said:


> What version of the wusb11 do you have? Did you disable wep on your router? Is the link light lit on the adapter?


rbautch
My wusb11 is version 4. I do not have a router??? Do I need a router???? The link light is off, the power light is on.
Thanks for the reply.... dkchandler


----------



## Gunnyman

yep you need a router
Tivo needs to connect to a network.


----------



## GR00316

Hi guys just got a refurbished Hughes HDVR2 from Directv to have as a backup. Gonna try to zipper this to get some more functuality. The thing I want the most is to transfer my shows to my pc. Once zippered what are the possibilities for transferring files and how fast are they? It seems like wireless is the preferred method but can you transfer by USB to USB ? Or does it have to be through a network?


----------



## dkchandler

Gunnyman said:


> yep you need a router
> Tivo needs to connect to a network.


I just want to connect my tivo and laptop. (wireless)
So I need to connect a router to my laptop, then a wireless adapter (wusb11) to the tivo????


----------



## Finnstang

GR00316 said:


> Hi guys just got a refurbished Hughes HDVR2 from Directv to have as a backup. Gonna try to zipper this to get some more functuality. The thing I want the most is to transfer my shows to my pc. Once zippered what are the possibilities for transferring files and how fast are they? It seems like wireless is the preferred method but can you transfer by USB to USB ? Or does it have to be through a network?


I think the preferred method would be wired. But that isn't always a possiblity. Some are doing a wired adapter to a Wireless G bridge or gaming adapter, and some are doing wired adapter to a bridge that plugs into a wall outlet. Personally, I would think that the best results would still be a wired adapter. USB to USB won't work.

Wired adapter - ~100 Mb/s
Wired adapter to wireless g bridge - ~54 Mb/s
Wireless B adapter - ~11 Mb/s

Not sure about the wired adapter to power bridge, but you could prolly do a search for more info. All the speeds listed above would be optimal and would depend on your specific conditions. Not sure what you will see for actual transfer speed on each of the above scenarios.


----------



## Gunnyman

dkchandler said:


> I just want to connect my tivo and laptop. (wireless)
> So I need to connect a router to my laptop, then a wireless adapter (wusb11) to the tivo????


you CAN use them adhoc I THINK, but I have no idea how to set it up. A router is super cheap.


----------



## dkchandler

Gunnyman said:


> you CAN use them adhoc I THINK, but I have no idea how to set it up. A router is super cheap.


So I attach the router to my laptop????


----------



## Finnstang

dkchandler said:


> So I attach the router to my laptop????


Get a wireless router like the Linksys WRT54G, and both will connect via wireless.


----------



## dkchandler

Finnstang said:


> Get a wireless router like the Linksys WRT54G, and both will connect via wireless.


So the Linksys WRT54G acts as a AP, no need for a "wired" connection to anything???
Is this right???


----------



## Gunnyman

right


----------



## dkchandler

Gunnyman said:


> right


Cool, thanks for all your input. 
Looks like I am heading to Best Buy.... for a router...


----------



## Jmac823200

OK I made the mistake of trying to hack my tivoapp for (you know what) and for some reason when I rebooted the tivo it was stuck on the splash screen for like 20 min. I knew something went wrong so I tried to re-zipper. Everything seemed fine at installation but after re-installing and rebooting again the splash screen is stuck on the screen. Now I'm seeing that after rebooting the /tivo folder does not exist! What can I do? Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## The Flush

> Originally Posted by rbautch
> It's debateable whether a larger swap file makes any difference on very large drives. The issue that previously caused drives larger than 250GB not to boot has been fixed in the Zipper. I have successfully used it with 300GB drives.


Has this question ever been answered conclusively?

What's the downside to not creating a larger swap file when using a 300 GB drive.

What's the process for creating the larger swap in conjunction with the Zipper (if it really needed)?

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

The potential downside is that you might not make it through the "green screen of death" which checks and repairs your MFS database if something goes wrong. I believe Dirac forced a gsod with standard swap on a 300GB and everything was fine. Search for Dirac's post.


----------



## Gunnyman

Jmac823200 said:


> OK I made the mistake of trying to hack my tivoapp for (you know what) and for some reason when I rebooted the tivo it was stuck on the splash screen for like 20 min. I knew something went wrong so I tried to re-zipper. Everything seemed fine at installation but after re-installing and rebooting again the splash screen is stuck on the screen. Now I'm seeing that after rebooting the /tivo folder does not exist! What can I do? Any help would be greatly appreciated...


if your tivoapp is fried, you need to re-image I don't know if a serial cable and a good tivoapp will help.


----------



## bnm81002

Finnstang said:


> I wonder if it just a lack of resources. XP running on a 350 MHz with only 128 MB of RAM. Not alot of room to spare. The tools cd is alot smaller than the expanded ISO. Maybe you're just running out of resources in the middle of the burn.


well it was indeed the RAM chip, I upgraded from 128MB to 512MB and burned the Boot CD as an ISO image WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS, so now I'm on my way to "Zipper" my 2 units as soon as I get the 2nd one delivered to me next week, thanks for all the help :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

yahooo!


----------



## Jmac823200

Thanks Gunny... I didn't back it up but oh well... I am a newbie who's never hacked a PC let alone use Linux. I was successful at zippering. I was on a role... I had the tivo doing pratically everything but there were a few shows that I wanted on DVD... guess I got over zealous... :-(


----------



## PinheadX

The Flush said:


> Has this question ever been answered conclusively?
> 
> What's the downside to not creating a larger swap file when using a 300 GB drive.
> 
> What's the process for creating the larger swap in conjunction with the Zipper (if it really needed)?
> 
> Thanks.


this is what I did... imaged the drive just fine

I used Vim to edit zipper.sh and changed the following:

*mfsrestore -s 160 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location
tpip --swapped -s /dev/hd$location*

I've left everything else alone.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> if your tivoapp is fried, you need to re-image I don't know if a serial cable and a good tivoapp will help.


 A re-image will work, but can be avoided if you want to keep shows. Serial cable should work. Or put it in your PC anc copy it over from a CD. Sometimes when I fry a tivo, I just put the drive in my PC along with a drive from another working tivo, and I copy the entire root file system from one drive to the other with dd, like this:

dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hdb4


----------



## Gunnyman

proving again that Russ is much smarter than I am.


----------



## rbautch

PinheadX said:


> this is what I did... imaged the drive just fine
> 
> I used Vim to edit zipper.sh and changed the following:
> 
> *mfsrestore -s 160 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location
> tpip --swapped -s /dev/hd$location*
> 
> I've left everything else alone.


 There is certainly no harm in this, but it's not necessary. See here for an actual test that proves it.


----------



## JamieP

rbautch said:


> There is certainly no harm in this, but it's not necessary. See here for an actual test that proves it.


IMHO, that test in inconclusive. fsfix runs fast and in little memory when it finds nothing wrong. It's when it runs into problems it has to repair that it takes hours and gobs of memory. That's the theory anyway. We just need to find someone willing to sacrifice their disk contents to test it. (e.g. dd /dev/random over selective parts of the disk).

Another point of view that reaches the same conclusions (swap > 127MB is unnecessary) says that GSODs are rare and if you get a bad one, you probably have a toasted disk anyway.


----------



## The Flush

rbautch said:


> The potential downside is that you might not make it through the "green screen of death" which checks and repairs your MFS database if something goes wrong. I believe Dirac forced a gsod with standard swap on a 300GB and everything was fine. Search for Dirac's post.


If you can't make it through GSOD, is it as simple as starting over with a new image and re-zippering (assumes GSOD was not due to bad hard drive)? The biggest downside being losing all recordings?

Based on Dirac's comments and tivougrades comments, I am leaning towards just doing the Zipper on a 300 GB as is, with the standard swap file.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JamieP

The Flush said:


> If you can't make it through GSOD, is it as simple as starting over with a new image and re-zippering (assumes GSOD was not due to bad hard drive)? The biggest downside being losing all recordings?


Yes.


> Based on Dirac's comments and tivougrades comments, I am leaning towards just doing the Zipper on a 300 GB as is, with the standard swap file. Thanks for the help.


In case it wasn't clear, tivoupgrade's theory that Series2 kernels couldn't handle V1 swap turned out to be false. That's corrected in the next few posts in the thread. His comments that GSOD's are rare and generally happen when there is a drive failure are probably valid.

My rationale for using the large swap is that less than a tenth of one percent of your disk space is a small price to pay for any extra assurance that you might be able to survive a GSOD without losing recordings. IMHO, the only reason *not* to do it is if you don't have confidence you can do it right.


----------



## Markman07

Here we go...and He's off starting his big zipper project...anddddd HE's DOWN!!! right out of the gate.....

I have burned ISO images with NERO fine. My problem isn't that but trying to get the TOOLS CD going. I have NERO 5.5.x.

When setting up my new complitation there are numerous choices.. I have tried the CD-ROM (ISO) and even the CD-ROM boot. But there are options in both cases which I have a question on. 

I am going to assume for now that I should be able to use the basic CD-ROM (ISO) option. I have the files all ready to go per the instructions and when reading to burn I have ISO tab with many options.

-File/Directory Length (ISO LEVEL 1) or (ISO LEVEL 2) - I have tried both
-Character Set (ISO 9660, DOS, or ASCII )- the docs say NO ISO9660)..so what do I choose here then? I have to choose something it appears.

- Then their is a Joilet checkbox. All cases I check this.
- Format (mode 1, or Mode 2 / XA)


next tab LABEL -
I choose Joilet.


I am not sure where I am going wrong but would really apprecaite any insight. I know my computer doesn't see it as bootable (also tried using VMWARE to boot the iso- no go)

Something so simple I searched over an hour for a clue. Now I am pulling over and going into the gas station to ask for directions!


----------



## Gunnyman

tools cd doesn't need to be bootable just make it a joliet data disc.


----------



## Markman07

Oh DUH....see I saw you guys were answering all these tough questions so I thought I better just throw in something really really easy ones for you so your brains don't explode. Yeah, Yeah that's the reason.

Seriously though...thank you. I got it in my brain it had to be bootable too!


----------



## Gunnyman

just remember mark, that 1st one is free


----------



## twh3842

OK I bought the Zipper and downloaded all the files I need and I'm ready to do the hack. I'm going to use a new hard drive as recommended. So how do I get the recorded shows, season passes and all the other stuff off the old drive and on to the new one?


----------



## Gunnyman

read the directions and look at hisdale's guide


----------



## dgpiii

Is anyone here interested in helping me hack my three non R10 series 2 DirecTIVOs for MRV and the HMO functions W/ the Zipper? I am willing to pay for your time.

Anyone... anyone ... Bueller... Bueller...

Please PM me.


----------



## Finnstang

dgpiii said:


> Is anyone here interested in helping me hack my three non R10 series 2 DirecTIVOs for MRV and the HMO functions W/ the Zipper? I am willing to pay for your time.
> 
> Anyone... anyone ... Bueller... Bueller...
> 
> Please PM me.


If you follow the directions for the Zipper _completely_, it really isn't very difficult to get basic HMO and MRV functionality.


----------



## drewkr

I installed an instantcake 6.2 on a new drive then ran the zipper hack and all went great BUT when I accessed my tivo usign telnet and ran tweak.sh I got:

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
tweak.sh: wget: command not found
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y

Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#

The tivo is on my network with the right router ip address which is all I was asked for by the zipper. Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## aypwip

I have a DSR708 currently and a newly aquired DSR704 from the DVR Promo. I've decieded to enlarge the HD's on both of them and zipper them at the same time. The 708 has 6.2 on it and the 704 does not. The question I have is can I use the same image for both models? I'm assuming they are the same hardware wise except for the the size of the HD. I plan on making a backup of the 708 since it has 6.2 on it and using this on the new drives for both units since I no longer have a landline and can't force the call to update the 704 to 6.2.


----------



## Gunnyman

drewkr said:


> I installed an instantcake 6.2 on a new drive then ran the zipper hack and all went great BUT when I accessed my tivo usign telnet and ran tweak.sh I got:
> 
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> tweak.sh: wget: command not found
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> 
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> 
> The tivo is on my network with the right router ip address which is all I was asked for by the zipper. Any idea what the problem is?


can you verify that wget is located in /busybox?
do you have /busybox in your path? test this by seeing if the command "ls" works.


----------



## Gunnyman

aypwip said:


> I have a DSR708 currently and a newly aquired DSR704 from the DVR Promo. I've decieded to enlarge the HD's on both of them and zipper them at the same time. The 708 has 6.2 on it and the 704 does not. The question I have is can I use the same image for both models? I'm assuming they are the same hardware wise except for the the size of the HD. I plan on making a backup of the 708 since it has 6.2 on it and using this on the new drives for both units since I no longer have a landline and can't force the call to update the 704 to 6.2.


yes as long as you are using larger than original hard drives, this will work just fine.


----------



## kimsan

Joining back in with status.

FA-120 -> 7231-2 at each TiVo works great to the 7130 AP hardwired to router!

Gotta find a better position for the downstairs "sender". It certainly feels the pain of the walls between it and the AP. Downstairs gets to 1.7MB/sec tops. Upstairs is showing ~2.2MB/sec with SmartFTP doing...ummm...stuff 

Here's the big (if dumb) question for the night. Now that I've got my goodies installed, a plain old mfsbackup will do fine and maintain hacks, right?

Maybe I'll also be able to do stuff with those pre-Zipper files on the old HR10-250 as well. another weekend project in the making.

The WAF is getting pretty thin


----------



## drewkr

Gunnyman said:


> can you verify that wget is located in /busybox?
> do you have /busybox in your path? test this by seeing if the command "ls" works.


ls does not work. I found this odd. fix?


----------



## Gunnyman

did you put tivotools.tar on your tools disk, or is it still a .rar file?


----------



## Gunnyman

kimsan said:


> Joining back in with status.
> 
> FA-120 -> 7231-2 at each TiVo works great to the 7130 AP hardwired to router!
> 
> Gotta find a better position for the downstairs "sender". It certainly feels the pain of the walls between it and the AP. Downstairs gets to 1.7MB/sec tops. Upstairs is showing ~2.2MB/sec with SmartFTP doing...ummm...stuff
> 
> Here's the big (if dumb) question for the night. Now that I've got my goodies installed, a plain old mfsbackup will do fine and maintain hacks, right?
> 
> Maybe I'll also be able to do stuff with those pre-Zipper files on the old HR10-250 as well. another weekend project in the making.
> 
> The WAF is getting pretty thin


an MFS backup will indeed retain your hacks.
I know all about that WAF business.


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> an MFS backup will indeed retain your hacks.
> I know all about that WAF business.


I feel your pain. I can only imagine the time you tied up getting to the Zipper. I've got a couple weekends and a mess of boxes left to clean up.

Great work. Major thanks to you and rbautch.


----------



## kevincol

Hi, 

I have a HR10-250. I put two WD 250GB drives in it and had it hacked fine for years with FTP access. I had some brown outs at my house and somehow something got corrupted and I am reinstalling the OS. 

While doing this, I read about ZIPPER and decided to just by Instantcake CD for the HR10-250 with the f kernel. I orignally had the baseline version when I hacekd it years ago. 

I verified that the HR10-250 boots up and has the f kernel now and has still sees both drives (though it seems that I will lose all the recordings that I never moved off the HR10-250 to my HTPC HD's.)

I then created the "Tools CD" and used the kernel from the Intantcake CD. 

When I run Zipper, I get the following:

/CDROM/SUPERPATCH-67all-nutkase-1.1.tcl = binary operatoor expected
Hacked kernel is not on the tools disk. Exiting...

I do have the 000001 file from the Instantcake CD on the CD.

Any insights as to what is going on?

thx

- kevin


----------



## kimsan

kevincol said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a HR10-250. I put two WD 250GB drives in it and had it hacked fine for years with FTP access. I had some brown outs at my house and somehow something got corrupted and I am reinstalling the OS.
> 
> While doing this, I read about ZIPPER and decided to just by Instantcake CD for the HR10-250 with the f kernel. I orignally had the baseline version when I hacekd it years ago.
> 
> I verified that the HR10-250 boots up and has the f kernel now and has still sees both drives (though it seems that I will lose all the recordings that I never moved off the HR10-250 to my HTPC HD's.)
> 
> I then created the "Tools CD" and used the kernel from the Intantcake CD.
> 
> When I run Zipper, I get the following:
> 
> /CDROM/SUPERPATCH-67all-nutkase-1.1.tcl = binary operatoor expected
> Hacked kernel is not on the tools disk. Exiting...
> 
> I do have the 000001 file from the Instantcake CD on the CD.
> 
> Any insights as to what is going on?
> 
> thx
> 
> - kevin


Typical followup Q for you: did you follow *all* the Zipper instructions to the letter, get *all* the required tools for the tool disk, and burn the tool disk in Joliet mode?

I'm fresh from 2 working HR10-250 Zipper jobs. Not an expert, but familiar with the common ( trust me I made some) mistakes.


----------



## Gunnyman

1) you need the HACKED kernel from the 5 dollar boot CD (this is IN the directions)


----------



## kimsan

Just a comment relevant to HR10-250 owners.

If your choose to do *T*hose ver*Y* special other things, don't expect amazing xfer times. ftp "get" functions seems to do 2-3 MB/s, but "put" is more like .5 MB/s.

HD streams (even D*'s HD-Lite) are huge. SD streams take less than actual time to xfer.

Oh yeah, I have yet to successfully FXP directly (SmartFTP) and am hesitant to post on the other forum. Also, SmartFTP declares every "get" xfer a failure, but Filezilla just trucks along with fine results. WTF?


----------



## saltydog4791

hello all,

Well after reading thru all of this I have decided to take the plunge with my HR10-250. But I am unable to purchase/download the $5 cd from ptvupgrade. Their store seems to be down. Is there any other place to purchase/download the CD. My trigger finger is itchy. Would love to do this on my night off.

mike


----------



## rbautch

kimsan said:


> Just a comment relevant to HR10-250 owners.
> 
> If your choose to do *T*hose ver*Y* special other things, don't expect amazing xfer times. ftp "get" functions seems to do 2-3 MB/s, but "put" is more like .5 MB/s.
> 
> HD streams (even D*'s HD-Lite) are huge. SD streams take less than actual time to xfer.
> 
> Oh yeah, I have yet to successfully FXP directly (SmartFTP) and am hesitant to post on the other forum. Also, SmartFTP declares every "get" xfer a failure, but Filezilla just trucks along with fine results. WTF?


 I think your subtlety is wearing thin, and you're crossing a line that could get this thread closed. Just a friendly suggestion to start your own thread if you want to push the rules here.


----------



## rbautch

kevincol said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a HR10-250. I put two WD 250GB drives in it and had it hacked fine for years with FTP access. I had some brown outs at my house and somehow something got corrupted and I am reinstalling the OS.
> 
> While doing this, I read about ZIPPER and decided to just by Instantcake CD for the HR10-250 with the f kernel. I orignally had the baseline version when I hacekd it years ago.
> 
> I verified that the HR10-250 boots up and has the f kernel now and has still sees both drives (though it seems that I will lose all the recordings that I never moved off the HR10-250 to my HTPC HD's.)
> 
> I then created the "Tools CD" and used the kernel from the Intantcake CD.
> 
> When I run Zipper, I get the following:
> 
> /CDROM/SUPERPATCH-67all-nutkase-1.1.tcl = binary operatoor expected
> Hacked kernel is not on the tools disk. Exiting...
> 
> I do have the 000001 file from the Instantcake CD on the CD.
> 
> Any insights as to what is going on?
> 
> thx
> 
> - kevin


You're getting the kernel and the software image mixed up. The software is f, and is named 000001. The kernel that is supposed to be on the CD is not there.


----------



## kimsan

rbautch said:


> I think your subtlety is wearing thin, and you're crossing a line that could get this thread closed. Just a friendly suggestion to start your own thread if you want to push the rules here.


No push and no crossing intended. I listen.


----------



## bengalfreak

I'm having a problem before ever getting to the zipper. When I install my 160GB Seagate in my PC and boot with the PTV boot disk, the size is erroneously reported as 137GB. If I get out my handy, dandy Seagate HD tools disk and reformat the drive, it correctly gets reported as 160GB. I reboot with the PTV boot disk, the drive is still correctly reported as 160GB. I run the zipper and restore the image. Reboot and the drive is still correctly identified. I rerun the zipper, it completes succesfully. I can mount the root partition fine. And an ls shows everything you think it would. But when I shut down the PC, load it into my Tivo, and plug it in, it stays on "Welcome powering up forever". If I take the drive out of the Tivo and put it back in the PC, it once again boots (with the PTV boot CD) showing only 137GB of space.

I know my PC is LBA48 aware because I have a 160GB Western Digital drive that the zipper works fine on. It boots perfectly in the same Tivo and shows 174 hours available. I am just stumped to no end. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kevincol

rbautch said:


> You're getting the kernel and the software image mixed up. The software is f, and is named 000001. The kernel that is supposed to be on the CD is not there.


Thanks, that was the problem. I should have looked at the screen shot closer in the directions and I would have caught that.


----------



## zardoz007

I can ping my Tivo's address and it works, my router shows it in the client list, JavaHMO info is showing on the TV, but Telnet says "Could not open connction, on port 23" and typing the Tivo's address does not get me to TWP. Also ftp does not connect.

A couple of days ago this was all working. I set a password in TWP and I gave Hackman its own password too. Is there some setting I might have changed that is not allowing me to access via address?

I am using the address that my router says is connected, (the one that pings).


----------



## Gunnyman

hmm
I was going to ask if ftp works but you say it doesn't.
Has the tivo rebooted recently?
I bet that your author file got messed up.
Safety tip when working with hackman:
always always always ftp your author file to your PC in case it gets modified in ways that make you unhappy. After hackman does it's thing, examine your author file BEFORE your tivo reboots.


----------



## drewkr

Gunnyman said:


> did you put tivotools.tar on your tools disk, or is it still a .rar file?


fixed thanks
bad tar file


----------



## Gunnyman

drewkr said:


> fixed thanks
> bad tar file


Good!
I had to dig back in my troubleshooting brain for that one


----------



## zardoz007

I rebooted a couple of times trying to get my router to see it.

I have the stuff to make a serial cable. Can I move a "stock" author file from Zipper via serial? If so, what commands/path do I need?


----------



## Gunnyman

it would be a zmodem transfer
the file needs to be placed in /etc/rc.d/
If you want, you can edit the author file yourself in Joe or Vi (shudder)


----------



## GR00316

Hey thanks for all the info I've recieved off this site. About to hack my first tivo today or tomorrow, quick question though. For the Hughes HDVR2 is there anyway to get a 6.2 image without going through instantcake? Was just curious. Sorry if this is against the rules to ask here. I didn't see it as a problem but if it is just ignore this. (I do have a 4.0.1 image that a friend had, what features will I be missing, plus a 3.1.1)

I have everything else I need except for the 6.2 image to use with the zipper.


----------



## zardoz007

Heard of but unfamiliar with this type off transfer. We are still talking serial, correct?

I'm a "clicker". Could you give me the command line sequence? Also, have not done serial connection before, assume there are some com port settings on my XP machine?


----------



## Gunnyman

I am not familiar with the process
would pulling the drive be easier for you?


----------



## zardoz007

Pulling the drive might be the only way. I'm hunting down zmodem and hyperterminal stuff right now. If I find a good solution I will post.

Anyone else out there with a good iIdea I'd like to hear.
Thanks Gunny


----------



## Gunnyman

GR00316 said:


> Hey thanks for all the info I've recieved off this site. About to hack my first tivo today or tomorrow, quick question though. For the Hughes HDVR2 is there anyway to get a 6.2 image without going through instantcake? Was just curious. Sorry if this is against the rules to ask here. I didn't see it as a problem but if it is just ignore this. (I do have a 4.0.1 image that a friend had, what features will I be missing, plus a 3.1.1)
> 
> I have everything else I need except for the 6.2 image to use with the zipper.


if you activate it and let it dial in, it will update to 6.2 by itself.


----------



## rbautch

GR00316 said:


> Hey thanks for all the info I've recieved off this site. About to hack my first tivo today or tomorrow, quick question though. For the Hughes HDVR2 is there anyway to get a 6.2 image without going through instantcake? Was just curious. Sorry if this is against the rules to ask here. I didn't see it as a problem but if it is just ignore this. (I do have a 4.0.1 image that a friend had, what features will I be missing, plus a 3.1.1)
> 
> I have everything else I need except for the 6.2 image to use with the zipper.


You definitately want 6.2, not 4.01 or 3.11. There are other ways to get one, and varying opinions on whether or not it's a good idea. Seach this thread for more information.


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> I'm having a problem before ever getting to the zipper. When I install my 160GB Seagate in my PC and boot with the PTV boot disk, the size is erroneously reported as 137GB. If I get out my handy, dandy Seagate HD tools disk and reformat the drive, it correctly gets reported as 160GB. I reboot with the PTV boot disk, the drive is still correctly reported as 160GB. I run the zipper and restore the image. Reboot and the drive is still correctly identified. I rerun the zipper, it completes succesfully. I can mount the root partition fine. And an ls shows everything you think it would. But when I shut down the PC, load it into my Tivo, and plug it in, it stays on "Welcome powering up forever". If I take the drive out of the Tivo and put it back in the PC, it once again boots (with the PTV boot CD) showing only 137GB of space.
> 
> I know my PC is LBA48 aware because I have a 160GB Western Digital drive that the zipper works fine on. It boots perfectly in the same Tivo and shows 174 hours available. I am just stumped to no end. Anyone have any ideas?


Try restoring your image manually with mfstools, and then see how much space it reports when you boot it up. You might also try a different image.


----------



## drewkr

Gunnyman said:


> did you put tivotools.tar on your tools disk, or is it still a .rar file?


Thanks, this fixed it. Had a bad tar file.

Another issue - after the 6.2 upgrade with instantcake on a brand new disk and the zipper I cannot get any Directv channels lower than 100 on my HDVR2. Looking at the tivoweb logo assignment page it looks like I they are all associated with some channels in Chicago. That may not be part of the problem but could the upgrade have come from a Chicago based image which is inabling my use of local area channels? I also noted that the area code on the set was not local and changed it to mine. Will this self correct after some time or is there something I need to do?


----------



## Gunnyman

have you run thru guided setup and rebooted?


----------



## rpdre1

drewkr said:


> Thanks, this fixed it. Had a bad tar file.
> 
> Another issue - after the 6.2 upgrade with instantcake on a brand new disk and the zipper I cannot get any Directv channels lower than 100 on my HDVR2. Looking at the tivoweb logo assignment page it looks like I they are all associated with some channels in Chicago. That may not be part of the problem but could the upgrade have come from a Chicago based image which is inabling my use of local area channels? I also noted that the area code on the set was not local and changed it to mine. Will this self correct after some time or is there something I need to do?


call 1800directv dial extension 721


----------



## djustice_tsy

i have a dtivo running version 7 software. are there any easy ways to get usb ports and wireless network working or will i have to do the whole 6.2 upgrade with instantcake deal.


----------



## The Flush

There is no such thing as a DTivo running version 7 software.


----------



## tmanly

Hello Gunnyman from Fantastic Greenwood, SC
I read a lot of your post and decided to speak to you from down south...


----------



## Gunnyman

Howwwwwww-deeeee!


----------



## mcornell

Hey all, I got my new 120 GB drive zippered, put back in the Dtivo, ran all the scripts and everything went pretty darn smooth. I had an issue with an SATA drive initially, but Gunny et al got me through the issue.

Had a couple of questions about setting up wireless bridging that were answered in language easy enough for even me to understand. 

JavaHMO was a little confusing at first, but I've got that running as well.

Just wanted to say thanks to to all, especially the 'regulars'. Great tool and, what's more impressive, great support.....who says you get what you pay for? Not me.

Thanks again.
-Mike


----------



## Whitefokes

So, first post, but I've been lurking around for a while. Upgraded a Tivo to a bigger hard drive before, but now trying to use zipper to upgrade everything.

I'm working off a fresh drive with an RCA DVR40. I am using InstantCake and the LBA48 boot disk. I followed the zipper instructions and everything went as expected. All messages reported success.

I reinstalled the drive and powered on. The first pass through went as expected. Got past "Welcome, powering up." and into "Almost there" and then it reset as mentioned in the instructions.

Then, it went through those same screens again, but then went to a green "Warning, Severe error. Leave your TIVO powered on for at least 3 hours (or until it resets) -- paraphrasing" After about 5 seconds it would restart, and then gets stuck in that same restart loop...

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance for your help

EDIT: So, I opened it back up, checked all the cables, and everything seemed to be in securely. I put back in the original HD and it booted fine, so hardware seems to be OK. I'll try starting from scratch, but any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated...


----------



## hpfanatic

I have my HR10-250 zippered fine, but it is too far away from my router to use a cable. I have a Linksys USB200 v1 for it and just got a Linksys WRT54G router to use as a wireless bridge for it like has been suggested. 

I am totally lost in trying to get it to work as a wireless bridge. There does not seem to be a simple setting for WET. Do I need one of the third party firmwares? Mine is a v4, so none of those I have found will work with this one. 

Can someone who has one of these exact routers, using it as a wireless bridge to another router, help me with the settings?


----------



## Gunnyman

you need 3rd party firmware.


----------



## mskreis

hpfanatic said:


> I have my HR10-250 zippered fine, but it is too far away from my router to use a cable. I have a Linksys USB200 v1 for it and just got a Linksys WRT54G router to use as a wireless bridge for it like has been suggested.
> 
> I am totally lost in trying to get it to work as a wireless bridge. There does not seem to be a simple setting for WET. Do I need one of the third party firmwares? Mine is a v4, so none of those I have found will work with this one.
> 
> Can someone who has one of these exact routers, using it as a wireless bridge to another router, help me with the settings?


Go here and start reading:

http://www.linksysinfo.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=34

I'm using dd-wrt on both a WRT54G and WRT54GS and have them bridged and using WPA. I have an hr10-250 and a DSR7000 connected to the brided router via FA-120s and everything works great.


----------



## TechniKal

Just to verify: If I want to run a wireless connection, I'll first need to connect to the unit via a wired connection to kick off the rest of the Zipper script?

I've been able to successfully create the drive image and run the zipper script on it. I load it into the tivo and power up with my Dlink DWL-122 wireless adaptor plugged in. SSID is correct. No security is enable on the router. The tivo will boot, then reboot. However, the adaptor never attaches to the network. I can't telnet in.

Should I just get a serial cable or hardwire ethernet adaptor, or should the wireless link work, indicating I'm doing something wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

TechniKal said:


> Just to verify: If I want to run a wireless connection, I'll first need to connect to the unit via a wired connection to kick off the rest of the Zipper script?
> 
> I've been able to successfully create the drive image and run the zipper script on it. I load it into the tivo and power up with my Dlink DWL-122 wireless adaptor plugged in. SSID is correct. No security is enable on the router. The tivo will boot, then reboot. However, the adaptor never attaches to the network. I can't telnet in.
> 
> Should I just get a serial cable or hardwire ethernet adaptor, or should the wireless link work, indicating I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks!


 Wireless should work. Do you get a link light on the adapter? Try a different IP address or the other USB port.


----------



## TechniKal

The power led on the adaptor lights, but the link light does not. I was able to use the adaptor on a PC and it connected, so it seems to be working - just not with the Directivo.

I'll try a different IP and USB port. What's the best way to change IP's - just rerun the zipper script on the drive again?


----------



## blueshoo

Many thanks to Gunnyman, rbautch, and everyone else who's contributed to this project and the support of it. Was able to do a very clean install of everything, including setting my previous WEP on the wireless configuration (would think this would be fairly popular; may want to call more attention to how to do so).

Thanks!!


----------



## hpfanatic

mskreis said:


> Go here and start reading:
> 
> http://www.linksysinfo.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=34
> 
> I'm using dd-wrt on both a WRT54G and WRT54GS and have them bridged and using WPA. I have an hr10-250 and a DSR7000 connected to the brided router via FA-120s and everything works great.


Thanks for pointing me to the info!

I got the DD-WRT firmware, flashed the router no problem and am almost there. I have the router connected in Client mode wirelessly using wep, and I can access the router web interface using the ip my belkin router gave it. When I connect a computer to it, I get connected to the network through the belkin fine, but when I then connect it to the Tivo I can't telnet, or ftp to it. I'm close, but not quite there.


----------



## drewkr

I have been able to do a successful upgrade using a new disk and now have my old disk which is a 180 Gb one that I previously hacked using Hinsdale (a yr ago). It has version 3.1 on it. I'd like to run 6.2 just like my new drive and put in in my second Tivo but I'd like to retain the programs that are on there. Can I run the Zipper with a 6.2 image on the CD and save the existing streams? If not, how can I do it?


----------



## Gunnyman

no
you have to let it dial in and get 6.2 on its own.


----------



## drewkr

Gunnyman said:


> no
> you have to let it dial in and get 6.2 on its own.


does directv upgrade to 6.2 on a HDVR2? it has dialed in recently w/o an update to 6.2. should I call them?


----------



## ttodd1

yes it will but it will not happen on its first dialin. It may take a week or more....


----------



## drewkr

ttodd1 said:


> yes it will but it will not happen on its first dialin. It may take a week or more....


wierd thing is that this box has been running this way for months w/o an upgrade to 6.2.


----------



## Markman07

Amazing! Gunnyman & Rbautch thanks so much!

I ran the zipper and within 30 minutes (if that) I had to drive back in the Tivo working. Since then I have been doing some serious reading and have been able to do things (HMO, etc) that I never could have dreamed of! Now I want to upgrade/replace my two /series 1 and my R10 with hacked Tivos! Unfortunately my wife thinks we need to pay bills and feed the kids ! COME ON !!!  

Just amazing.

If nothing else this makes me a little upset at Directv! This SHOULD have been possible years ago...Thank goodness for studs like the G man and Mr. Rbautch and the many others people like me can enjoy some sweet features ! Now I really dislike the R15.

Mark


----------



## Gunnyman

drewkr said:


> wierd thing is that this box has been running this way for months w/o an upgrade to 6.2.


definitely call DTV then. The roll out has certainly been completed by now.


----------



## Tivogre

It seems that there are several posts lately about DirecTV boxes "automatically" upgrading to 6.2. 

I though that DirecTV refused to do this; the only way to get network / MRV features was hacking. 

What is the story with DTV WRT 6.2?


----------



## Gunnyman

6.2 is sanctioned software from DTV. It CONTAINS all the code to do what the zipper does.
The zipper simply turns it all on.


----------



## Tivogre

I guess I didn't realize this, since prior to a couple of weeks ago, the only S2 box I owned was the HR10-250. 

Then I discovered the ZIPPER. I now have 7 S2 boxes counting the 10-250.... 5 Zippered so far. Every active DTV receiver I own has now been replaced with a zippered Tivo; it's AWESOME! 

Hard to believe that DTV will ROLL-OUT the software CRIPPLED!!! 

Hopefully someone in the community will figure out 6.2 for the 10-250. Doesn't seem like DTV is (or will be) with the program. 

Thanks for lifting me out of the fog (again).


----------



## zardoz007

Gunny,
No attempt to serial worked. Hyperterminal is mystery. 
Can you give me copy syntax to get my author file on my Tivo drive

Used boot cd to get to prompt, put the tools cd in and mounted it, changed directory to cd.

Tivo drive is Secondary Slave. Do I need Mount command for it as well?


----------



## Gunnyman

sending a PM to unclutter this thread...
PM sent


----------



## GR00316

after completing the hinsdale guide and backing up my hard drive on my computer is there a reason to still not use the Original Hard drive with the Tivo. It's the only hard drive I have to use right now. If something does happen with the drive can I just reinstall the backup file? Plus is the Instantcake CD the same thing as what I just backed up?

This is a refurbished backup tivo I purchased for $15 so worse comes to worse I just reactivate my other tivo and I got a 40 gig drive for $15 lol or at this point I spend the $20.


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> Not sure. Check your author file and see if the PATH is set correctly.


Sorry, but where would I find the author file? Can I locate the Author file in FTP? or do I need to use Telnet?


----------



## Tivogre

qwertypo said:


> Sorry, but where would I find the author file? Can I locate the Author file in FTP? or do I need to use Telnet?


The file is /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

Be careful editing it.... if you mess it up, or set the permissions incorrectly, your Tivo may not boot.

You should telnet to your box and edit the file using the joe editor.


----------



## Gunnyman

with no author file tivo will boot fine. You willl just lose network access.


----------



## GR00316

> Then type ONE of the following commands to actually perform the single drive backup:
> (This is assuming you have connected your drives as described above: If you have used different IDE drive connections then make sure to adjust the following commands accordingly)
> 
> mfsbackup -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc (Boot Cd and Floppy users command for Series 1 Standalones and DirecTiVos)
> or
> mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc (Boot Cd and Floppy users command for Series 2 Standalones and DirecTiVos)* This is the method I used*
> or
> mfsbackup -l 32 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc (UK TiVo with v2.5.5 command)


Trying to backup my Tivo image to another hard drive.
hda = my Windows installed NTFS C: Drive
hdb = My FAT32 Formatted drive
hdc = My CD Rom with MFStools boot disk
hdd = My Tivo 40GB drive

When attempting to backup the drive I get the error (/mnt/dos/tivo.bak: Read-only file system.)

What am I doing wrong.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
might have fixed my own problem or made it worse. I changed #mount /dev/hda1 /mtn/dos to mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/dos seems to be backing up a 1.4 gig file now....10% done....hope I realized my own error.


----------



## dshinnick

I've hacked some regular Tivo's in the past and I'm interested in zippering a Hughes S2 DTivo I have now, but what I haven't found is a simple list of everything the zipper actually does; the features it "adds" to the box. Where could I find that? 

And, add my thanks to the pile, Gunny. Great job. But, I would like to know exactly what's going to be added to the box before I go to the trouble.

dave


----------



## Finnstang

GR00316 said:


> Trying to backup my Tivo image to another hard drive.
> hda = my Windows installed NTFS C: Drive
> hdb = My FAT32 Formatted drive
> hdc = My CD Rom with MFStools boot disk
> hdd = My Tivo 40GB drive
> 
> When attempting to backup the drive I get the error (/mnt/dos/tivo.bak: Read-only file system.)
> 
> What am I doing wrong.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> might have fixed my own problem or made it worse. I changed #mount /dev/hda1 /mtn/dos to mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/dos seems to be backing up a 1.4 gig file now....10% done....hope I realized my own error.


yeah, you should have done mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/dos . The first time, you mounted the NTFS drive and MFStools can't write to NTFS.


----------



## Gunnyman

dshinnick said:


> I've hacked some regular Tivo's in the past and I'm interested in zippering a Hughes S2 DTivo I have now, but what I haven't found is a simple list of everything the zipper actually does; the features it "adds" to the box. Where could I find that?
> 
> And, add my thanks to the pile, Gunny. Great job. But, I would like to know exactly what's going to be added to the box before I go to the trouble.
> 
> dave


Ok here we go 
The zipper essentially automates my "unguide" and installs rbautch's enhancements.
1) installs a killhdinitrd kernel
2) turns on telnet and ftp
3) installs USB 2.0 drivers for better network performance
4) installs superpatch which turns on HMO/MRV on a SD Tivo
5) installs Tivoweb Plus
6) installs CRON to automate housekeeping of the system (delete log files etc)
7) installs joe text editor which is easier to use than vi.
8) installs several aliases to make commands easier (rw to mount tivo filesystem as writable for example)

Probably some other things but you get the idea. The rbautch enhancemant script thread gives full details since that's where the bulk of the hacks are actually done.


----------



## dshinnick

Very good! Thanks.

dave


----------



## rpdre1

hpfanatic said:


> Thanks for pointing me to the info!
> 
> I got the DD-WRT firmware, flashed the router no problem and am almost there. I have the router connected in Client mode wirelessly using wep, and I can access the router web interface using the ip my belkin router gave it. When I connect a computer to it, I get connected to the network through the belkin fine, but when I then connect it to the Tivo I can't telnet, or ftp to it. I'm close, but not quite there.


you have to set in the wireless options Client-Bridge as the Wireless Mode.

the mode you are using is creating a seprate subnet on your network (NOT what you want)

Client-Bridge will fix it.


----------



## dbackswc2001

Gunnyman said:


> Ok here we go
> The zipper essentially automates my "unguide" and installs rbautch's enhancements.
> 1) installs a killhdinitrd kernel
> 2) turns on telnet and ftp
> 3) installs USB 2.0 drivers for better network performance
> 4) installs superpatch which turns on HMO/MRV on a SD Tivo
> 5) installs Tivoweb Plus
> 6) installs CRON to automate housekeeping of the system (delete log files etc)
> 7) installs joe text editor which is easier to use than vi.
> 8) installs several aliases to make commands easier (rw to mount tivo filesystem as writable for example)
> 
> Probably some other things but you get the idea. The rbautch enhancemant script thread gives full details since that's where the bulk of the hacks are actually done.


I have a 10-250 as well as the earlier SD DirecTivo. From #4 above do I take it that I can not "zipper" my 10-250? I thought I had read earlier posts that this was now possible?

I want to do both units and then be bale to connect them both together and also us a PC server

I am doing a lot of reading before I start so want to get my fact straight


----------



## Gunnyman

zipper skips that on a HD Tivo


----------



## dbackswc2001

Gunnyman said:


> zipper skips that on a HD Tivo


Does that mean just a native HD Tivo or the HR10-250 also? Does this mean there is no way to use hmo/mrv on a HR10-250?

What about Tivo Desktop or Tivo2Go? I want to make the 10-250 my primary unit with the idea of using the older unit and a PC server I am building as offloaded storgae and backup.

Has anybody else done something similar already?


----------



## Finnstang

dbackswc2001 said:


> Does that mean just a native HD Tivo or the HR10-250 also? Does this mean there is no way to use hmo/mrv on a HR10-250?
> 
> What about Tivo Desktop or Tivo2Go? I want to make the 10-250 my primary unit with the idea of using the older unit and a PC server I am building as offloaded storgae and backup.
> 
> Has anybody else done something similar already?


You can zipper the HR10-250, but HMO/MRV is not supported and probably will never be. This includes TiVo Desktop and TiVo2Go. *T*he onl*Y* way to get shows off the HR10-250 is using a tool that cannot be discussed here.


----------



## dbackswc2001

Where should I look or am I not alowed to ask?


----------



## Finnstang

Google "hack dtivo" with the quotes. The top result is the website, although it probably won't be a thread you care about. Search for your answers there. They aren't very friendly to questions about things that are easily found when searching.


----------



## dbackswc2001

Finnstang said:


> You can zipper the HR10-250, but HMO/MRV is not supported and probably will never be. This includes TiVo Desktop and TiVo2Go. *T*he onl*Y* way to get shows off the HR10-250 is using a tool that cannot be discussed here.


Finnstang -

*T*hank *Y*ou, I am off to do more reading - any other advice or suggestions always appreciated.


----------



## neosolace

hi folks, bit of a newb here.... I loaded up a fresh drive with a virgin 6.2 image, and ran the zipper cd on it. After I get through the setup, everything appears to show up fine, guidewise and all....except for my local channels. They only show "to be announced" in the guide, and when I try to tune to them, they show up as "Channel not Available". Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Gunnyman

nope
you can call 1800directv and enter extension 711 and your locals will re-appear in like 5 minutes 
or just wait and they return on their own in ~24


----------



## Markman07

from what I have read is if you wait 24-48 hours they show up or you can call Directv and use the automated system and put in 711 so they hit your box again with the activation.


----------



## The Flush

Another noob question. 

hda = target tivo drive primary master
hdb = not used primary slave
hdc = not used secondary master
hdd = cd rom secondary slave

I had no problem burning the boot cd and can boot into linux fine. I think I may not have done the tools cd correctly. I know burning of the tools cd using Nero and CSBurnerXP Pro3 have been discussed, but I want to verify this is my problem before I go back to re-read again. I've tried Nero Ultra 7 and CD BurnerXP Pro 3 to burn the tools cd in joliet mode, but when i get to step 5f, I get stuck.

mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
/dev/hdd: success
mount: block device /dev/hdd is write protected, mounting read only
/dev/hdd: read only file system
mount: you must specify file system file system type
cd /cdrom
sh zipper.sh
zipper.sh: no such file or directory
cd /
umount /cdrom
/cdrom: not mounted


So, is this me screwing up the tools cd? How can I verify whether I've done it correctly while still in Windows XP? or do I have to go all the way thru the process before I find out if I did it right. My CD directory before burning has the same files as in the Zipper instructions.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Finnstang

If you view the CD in XP, do you see all the files that you put on the Tools CD? Once you do the cd /cdrom command, can you do an ls and see the same files?


----------



## TechniKal

rbautch said:


> Wireless should work. Do you get a link light on the adapter? Try a different IP address or the other USB port.


Ok - I tried another IP address and both USB ports - still no go. The power light on the DWL-122 will light, but the Link light never does. Checking the router shows no attached devices for the IP I set up.

I'm going to try and get a serial cable and see if I can kick off the scripts that way.

A couple of additional questions - I have a 2 drive system that I'd like to retain the recordings on. Can I just run the Zipper script on the main drive?

Thanks!


----------



## bnm81002

The Flush said:


> Another noob question.
> 
> hda = target tivo drive primary master
> hdb = not used primary slave
> hdc = not used secondary master
> hdd = cd rom secondary slave
> 
> I had no problem burning the boot cd and can boot into linux fine. I think I may not have done the tools cd correctly. I know burning of the tools cd using Nero and CSBurnerXP Pro3 have been discussed, but I want to verify this is my problem before I go back to re-read again. I've tried Nero Ultra 7 and CD BurnerXP Pro 3 to burn the tools cd in joliet mode, but when i get to step 5f, I get stuck.
> 
> mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
> /dev/hdd: success
> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write protected, mounting read only
> /dev/hdd: read only file system
> mount: you must specify file system file system type
> cd /cdrom
> sh zipper.sh
> zipper.sh: no such file or directory
> cd /
> umount /cdrom
> /cdrom: not mounted
> 
> So, is this me screwing up the tools cd? How can I verify whether I've done it correctly while still in Windows XP? or do I have to go all the way thru the process before I find out if I did it right. My CD directory before burning has the same files as in the Zipper instructions.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I saw someone mentioned about it in here, the tools cd has to be burned as a data disc not as a boot disc, which one did you burn it as? but do as Finnstang suggested, check the contents of the CD that you burned the tools cd in, to see what contents that you have


----------



## Whitefokes

So I got everything up and running... I have telnet access to my Tivo, but when I try to run tweak.sh it looks like this:

bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory

My zipper cd looks just identical to the image on the zipper instructions... any suggestions?

Thanks...


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Whitefokes said:


> So I got everything up and running... I have telnet access to my Tivo, but when I try to run tweak.sh it looks like this:
> 
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> 
> My zipper cd looks just identical to the image on the zipper instructions... any suggestions?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3610568&&#post3610568


----------



## bengalfreak

If you are using WinXP, the easiest way to burn the tools disc is to just use the XP burning wizard. Just drag the files to your CD drive window and then select 'Write these files to CD'. It takes like 5 min. and works just fine. You don't need Nero for the tools disc unless you are using some other version of Windows.


----------



## The Flush

Finnstang said:


> If you view the CD in XP, do you see all the files that you put on the Tools CD? Once you do the cd /cdrom command, can you do an ls and see the same files?


In Windows Explorer, I can see all the files on the CD. Windows lists the file system as CDFS if that helps. 283 MB

In linux, we I cd /cdrom and then ls , I see nothing.

Does it matter whether I use CD-R vs CR-RW media?


----------



## Finnstang

I used a CD-R to do mine. You can try what bengalfreak suggested and use the integrated burning within XP if you are using XP. I used CDBurnerXP Pro 3 to do mine, but Nero should work equally well. Make sure, as bnm81002 said, you are doing a data cd and not trying to burn an image for the tools cd.

Edit: The contents of my tools CD is only like 10 MB, do you have an image on there as well? Also, I removed some comments about CDFS, mine is the same.

Another edit: Make sure if you use Nero or CDBurnerXP, you finalize the CD.


----------



## Tonedeaf

The Flush,

I had the exact same issue and figured out it wasn't the disc that was the issue, it was the drive letter that I was using while typing in the commands. Be sure you have those correct. Hopefully something as simple as my issue.


----------



## GR00316

HDVR2 is what I have and a Linksys USB200M Version 2. From what I've read that doesn't work. Is this correct or has was that information outdated...which I'm hoping but sure that it's not.


----------



## rbautch

You can use it, but not until after you've run the enhancement script. Of course, you can't run the enhancement script without connecting to the tivo first. So, either run the script with a serial cable, or borrow another adapter.


----------



## GR00316

rbautch said:


> You can use it, but not until after you've run the enhancement script. Of course, you can't run the enhancement script without connecting to the tivo first. So, either run the script with a serial cable, or borrow another adapter.


hmmmm don't think I have a serial cable as far as I know....and no other adaptor....hmmm might have to order the Netgear FA120
oh well.


----------



## Tonedeaf

OK, so now I have all of these great hacks on my DirecTivo. Is there a how to that I can read to use TivoWeb and all of the other added features?

How about the Music and PIctures menu item I now have, how do I get my main pc with music and pictures on it hooked up to the Tivo now?

Thanks all.


----------



## mikehome

I need to zipper another DVR (Philips 704)......I already have Instant Cake for both Samsungs and a Philips DSR7000, Can I use either of these images for the 704?


----------



## MidnightRider

GR00316 said:


> HDVR2 is what I have and a Linksys USB200M Version 2. From what I've read that doesn't work. Is this correct or has was that information outdated...which I'm hoping but sure that it's not.


Actually, the version 2 USB200M does not work without some additional hacking. You can find updated drivers on the DDB forum that you'll need to ftp onto your unit; they'll replace the existing drivers and then you're good.


----------



## MidnightRider

TechniKal said:


> Ok - I tried another IP address and both USB ports - still no go. The power light on the DWL-122 will light, but the Link light never does. Checking the router shows no attached devices for the IP I set up.
> 
> I'm going to try and get a serial cable and see if I can kick off the scripts that way.
> 
> A couple of additional questions - I have a 2 drive system that I'd like to retain the recordings on. Can I just run the Zipper script on the main drive?
> 
> Thanks!


I had the same issue with a DWL-122 I had lying about when I couldn't get the USB200M v.2 to work. I finally got frustrated enough to figure out how to load the new drivers that enable the 200Mv2 to work (see prior post).


----------



## MidnightRider

Tonedeaf said:


> OK, so now I have all of these great hacks on my DirecTivo. Is there a how to that I can read to use TivoWeb and all of the other added features?
> 
> How about the Music and PIctures menu item I now have, how do I get my main pc with music and pictures on it hooked up to the Tivo now?
> 
> Thanks all.


Search for JavaHMO ... and TivoServer. I found most of the info I needed here, but got the apps from the sourceforge project sites for each.


----------



## Gunnyman

MidnightRider said:


> Actually, the version 2 USB200M does not work without some additional hacking. You can find updated drivers on the DDB forum that you'll need to ftp onto your unit; they'll replace the existing drivers and then you're good.


they also get installed by the zipper, but only after you connect to bash...


----------



## The Flush

Tonedeaf said:


> The Flush,
> 
> I had the exact same issue and figured out it wasn't the disc that was the issue, it was the drive letter that I was using while typing in the commands. Be sure you have those correct. Hopefully something as simple as my issue.


My cdrom is definitely hdd. It is listed as such by the PTV boot disc.

Is is normal to get these messages when mounting the cdrom?

/dev/hdd: success
mount: block device /dev/hdd is write protected, mounting read only
/dev/hdd: read only file system
mount: you must specify file system file system type


----------



## Gunnyman

what is your mount command?
if cdrom is on hdd then mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
is that your command?


----------



## The Flush

bnm81002 said:


> I saw someone mentioned about it in here, the tools cd has to be burned as a data disc not as a boot disc, which one did you burn it as? but do as Finnstang suggested, check the contents of the CD that you burned the tools cd in, to see what contents that you have


Definitely burned as a data disc, not a boot cd. I have the following contents on my CD when viewed in Windows Explorer:

000001 280,398 KB
bootpage 8 KB
network.tcl 4 KB
rbautch_files.tgz 2,494 KB
rc.sysinit.author 1KB
set_mrv_names_67.tcl 14 KB
superpatch-67all-Nutkase-1.1.tcl 14 KB
tivotools.tar 5,960 KB
tweak.sh 3 KB
tweak_uninstall.sh 3 KB
VMLINUX_.GZ 1,177 KB
zipper.sh 10 KB

When I view the Disc Info in CDBurnerXP Pro3, it says
Media Type: CD-R
Disc Status: Closed
Multi-Session Allowed: Unchecked
Import Allowed: Checked
Number of 1
Last Session Status: Closed Session
Disc Type (CD CD-DA/CD-ROM
Detected File Systems
ISO9660: Checked
Joliet: Checked
UDF : Unchecked
Other Unchecked
Total Capacity: 284 MB
Free Space: 0 MB
Used Space: 284 MB


----------



## The Flush

Gunnyman said:


> what is your mount command?
> if cdrom is on hdd then mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
> is that your command?


That is what I am typing. The spacing is mount_/dev/hdd_/cdrom correct? Sometimes the spacing is hard to tell in the instructions. Is the write protected and read only file system report supposed to be there?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
because a cdrom is read only and thus write protected.


----------



## The Flush

Any other thoughts on what I should try? When at the cdrom/# prompt, and try ls , there are no files listed. The only other thing I've done out of the ordinary is edit zipper.sh in textpad to add a larger swap for my 300GB drive and the tpip line. I did a file save as and made sure file type was unix. Could something like this screw things up? It still seems like I should at least see a list when doing the ls command, even if I did not edit the zipper.sh correctly.


----------



## BRIOLS6

I ran the zipper last night and I get the same error when the disk trys to mount my harddrive while it's running it's script. It says - mount: you must specify the system type. Unable to mount your tivo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image on your drive and that it is properly connected to your pc. I've tried switching my drive to a different cable. I've tried a blank 250 gb drive thats been formatted fat32, and also a drive that has a backup of my hr10-250 on it from mfsrestore. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Help please.


----------



## bnm81002

The Flush said:


> Any other thoughts on what I should try? When at the cdrom/# prompt, and try ls , there are no files listed. The only other thing I've done out of the ordinary is edit zipper.sh in textpad to add a larger swap for my 300GB drive and the tpip line. I did a file save as and made sure file type was unix. Could something like this screw things up? It still seems like I should at least see a list when doing the ls command, even if I did not edit the zipper.sh correctly.


I would try to burn another tools cd, if you have a CD-RW disc use it, that way you can always erase the contents if something goes wrong and burn again, it wouldn't hurt to burn another one anyway


----------



## rbautch

BRIOLS6 said:


> I ran the zipper last night and I get the same error when the disk trys to mount my harddrive while it's running it's script. It says - mount: you must specify the system type. Unable to mount your tivo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image on your drive and that it is properly connected to your pc. I've tried switching my drive to a different cable. I've tried a blank 250 gb drive thats been formatted fat32, and also a drive that has a backup of my hr10-250 on it from mfsrestore. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Help please.


 This is a symptom of not having an image on your hard drive. Either let the Zipper install an image on the drive, or install one yourself. Or specify the correct drive letter.


----------



## The Flush

bengalfreak said:


> If you are using WinXP, the easiest way to burn the tools disc is to just use the XP burning wizard. Just drag the files to your CD drive window and then select 'Write these files to CD'. It takes like 5 min. and works just fine. You don't need Nero for the tools disc unless you are using some other version of Windows.


I just tried this method of burning the tools CD and it still did not work; got the same results:

mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
/dev/hdd: success
mount: block device /dev/hdd is write protected, mounting read only
/dev/hdd: read only file system
mount: you must specify file system file system type
cd /cdrom
sh zipper.sh
zipper.sh: no such file or directory

Should it always echo Mount: you must specify file system type?
Is there some action required at this step.

The CD-RWs I am using are old and were cheap to begin with; could that be a problem?
The burner I use is an HP DVD/CD combo in an external USB enclosure. However, the CD-ROM used to boot into linux and to attempt to run the zipper is an internal Samsung CD-ROM. Is there an issue with using the external burner for burning the CD?
My employer blocks access to this site (which is wierd because I can access DDB and other forums), so I can only read it at night. Is there a mirror that might not be blocked?

I appreciate everyones help. This is frustrating having problems with what should be a simple step.


----------



## BRIOLS6

Thanks for the quick reply rbautch. I tried with and without an image. I tried putting the instacake cd image on the disk and using it, but I still get the same mount error. I never get far enough for the disk to install the image. I've done some research on some linux sites that have stated that this can happen on some pc's and to swap the cable drive configurations. I have been trying everything but nothing seems to work. I'm not totally brain dead, I have hacked tivos before the old fashion way and I figured this would be a great way to save time on my hr10-250. If I cant figure it out I'm goona have to go back to the long and hard road to a full service tivo. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## bobofoosh

I just want to post a thank you for making this. I bought a DSR7000 from Weaknees and the InstantCake from PTV and the whole process couldn't have been easier.

Thanks for the great work, I'll probably end up replacing my two Series 1s with DSR7000s now.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

I am curious what people think. If you were choosing between buying an HDVR2 or an SD-DVR40 which would you choose? I currently have a hacked SD-DVR120 and I want to be able to use MRV, etc. between the two of them, so I will need to hack the new box. Any substantial differences between them? Or is there a better DTiVo unit I should be thinking about?

Jim


----------



## Tonedeaf

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I am curious what people think. If you were choosing between buying an HDVR2 or an SD-DVR40 which would you choose? I currently have a hacked SD-DVR120 and I want to be able to use MRV, etc. between the two of them, so I will need to hack the new box. Any substantial differences between them? Or is there a better DTiVo unit I should be thinking about?
> 
> Jim


I have both and HDVR2 and an SD40 box. THe HDVR2 is louder than the SD40 one. The fan is what is louder, not sure if this is an issue important to you. They look identical cosmetically.


----------



## GR00316

when zippering my drive for my HDVR2 I told it I would use wireless connection. However since that didn't work cause I had the wrong adaptor I want to use wired connection. I have the FA120. Do I need to rezipper? If that is even possible or do I need to start from the beginning and format the drive etc etc....


because right now when I try to connect I get connecting to 192.168.1.103...Could not open connection to the host on port 23: connect failed.


----------



## MidnightRider

Gunnyman said:


> they {usb200Mv.2 drivers} also get installed by the zipper, but only after you connect to bash...


Didn't work for me; I had to update the drivers post-zipper (after borrowing the FA120 from another connected Tivo) to get a connection via the v2 device.


----------



## garyswaggerty

I've read through a lot of this thread but I'm still uncertain. 

I have an R10 with a 300GB drive in it. I didn't do anything special, just upgraded using Hinsdale to the new drive. I now want to use that drive in my HDVR40. Can I use the 300 GB drive and zipper it (I understand that I will lose my recordings), or should I just get a 250GB drive to zipper. I read that with 300GB you need to increase the swap file, but I have not found how to do that. 

Suggestions?

thanks,
walnuts


----------



## MidnightRider

GR00316 said:


> when zippering my drive for my HDVR2 I told it I would use wireless connection. However since that didn't work cause I had the wrong adaptor I want to use wired connection. I have the FA120. Do I need to rezipper? If that is even possible or do I need to start from the beginning and format the drive etc etc....
> 
> because right now when I try to connect I get connecting to 192.168.1.103...Could not open connection to the host on port 23: connect failed.


You'll need to re-zipper to get rid of the SSID setting, methinks.


----------



## GR00316

MidnightRider said:


> You'll need to re-zipper to get rid of the SSID setting, methinks.


can I just pop it back in my computer and run the zipper program again? Or do I need to start from scratch.


----------



## Gunnyman

if there is no wireless present tivo ignores SSID
no need to rezipper


----------



## Gunnyman

garyswaggerty said:


> I've read through a lot of this thread but I'm still uncertain.
> 
> I have an R10 with a 300GB drive in it. I didn't do anything special, just upgraded using Hinsdale to the new drive. I now want to use that drive in my HDVR40. Can I use the 300 GB drive and zipper it (I understand that I will lose my recordings), or should I just get a 250GB drive to zipper. I read that with 300GB you need to increase the swap file, but I have not found how to do that.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> thanks,
> walnuts


zipper will NOT work with an R10.
Instruction page even says so.


----------



## garyswaggerty

Gunnyman said:


> zipper will NOT work with an R10.
> Instruction page even says so.


I understand that.....my question is.......Can I zipper the 300GB drive to use in the HDVR40. I want to take it out of the R10 and use it in the HDVR40. I'm just not sure about the swap file part.

Sorry if I didn't make that clear in my original question.

walnuts


----------



## GR00316

Gunnyman said:


> if there is no wireless present tivo ignores SSID
> no need to rezipper


any idea what my problem is then? Router settings need to be changed?


----------



## Gunnyman

garyswaggerty said:


> I understand that.....my question is.......Can I zipper the 300GB drive to use in the HDVR40. I want to take it out of the R10 and use it in the HDVR40. I'm just not sure about the swap file part.
> 
> Sorry if I didn't make that clear in my original question.
> 
> walnuts


sorry, I saw R10 and quit reading.
the zipper takes care of everything with the drive size no extra prep needed.


----------



## ttodd1

GR00316 said:


> when zippering my drive for my HDVR2 I told it I would use wireless connection. However since that didn't work cause I had the wrong adaptor I want to use wired connection. I have the FA120. Do I need to rezipper? If that is even possible or do I need to start from the beginning and format the drive etc etc....
> 
> because right now when I try to connect I get connecting to 192.168.1.103...Could not open connection to the host on port 23: connect failed.


Are you sure that is the right IP address for the box?


----------



## GR00316

it's what I put in when it asked.....I just wiped the drive clean and and starting from scratch...hopefulyl this works...will tell you in 30 minutes lol....my router is a linksys so the ip is 192.168.1.1

so when it asks for my tivo IP addy can I put in the 192.168.1.103


----------



## rbautch

GR00316 said:


> when zippering my drive for my HDVR2 I told it I would use wireless connection. However since that didn't work cause I had the wrong adaptor I want to use wired connection. I have the FA120. Do I need to rezipper? If that is even possible or do I need to start from the beginning and format the drive etc etc....
> 
> because right now when I try to connect I get connecting to 192.168.1.103...Could not open connection to the host on port 23: connect failed.


There is an MFS object called NetworkMedium that tells your tivo whether to use a wireless or wired connection. I believe it's set to wired by default, unless you change it to wireless, which you did with the Zipper. Even if you re-run the Zipper, it won't change that setting back to wired, unless you re-image, so I modified the network script to do just that (attached). Put this on your tools disk when you run the Zipper again.


----------



## blueshoo

rbautch said:


> There is an MFS object called NetworkMedium that tells your tivo whether to use a wireless or wired connection. I believe it's set to wired by default, unless you change it to wireless, which you did with the Zipper. Even if you re-run the Zipper, it won't change that setting back to wired, unless you re-image, so I modified the network script to do just that (attached). Put this on your tools disk when you run the Zipper again.


I don't think it applies to this situation, but if one is able to access TWP and the Network Config module, I believe that will correctly switch from wireless to wired as well. At least I was able to do so.


----------



## Gunnyman

I still seem to have my ssid listed in mfs but am on wired and mine works just fine.


----------



## GR00316

AHHHHHHH I keep getting closer.!!!! I can see my Tivo now with the telnet command and I try to install the enhancement script but I get:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail. No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with the proper CR/LF settings. Eciting now...

bash-2.02# y
bach: y: command not found
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

any quick help :-/ THANKS AGAIN GUYS


----------



## Gunnyman

telnet <enter>
unset crlf <enter>
open (tivoipaddress) enter


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> I still seem to have my ssid listed in mfs but am on wired and mine works just fine.


Me too. But I'm not sure the NetworkMedium object is also overriden when a wired adapter is attached.


----------



## GR00316

SUCCESS! New Splash screen and everything else. THANKS GUYS. I'll hopefully stop asking questions now for a little while.

time to learn about transferring from tivo to pc......hmmm search time I guess


----------



## Gunnyman

Gunnyman said:


> telnet <enter>
> unset crlf <enter>
> open (tivoipaddress) enter


rbautch please add this to the zipper instructions page


----------



## tbeckner

Gunnyman said:


> rbautch please add this to the zipper instructions page


How about using *telnet -t vt100 (tivoipaddress) enter*, which eliminates the CRLF. I posted this to the forum early last year. And I noticed that it replaced the previous instructions.


----------



## SteelersFan

tbeckner said:


> How about using *telnet -t vt100 (tivoipaddress) enter*, which eliminates the CRLF. I posted this to the forum early last year. And I noticed that it replaced the previous instructions.


I tried using the -t vt100 instructions on my XP machine and seemed to get extra line feeds so I just went with the unset crlf method instead.


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> sorry, I saw R10 and quit reading.
> the zipper takes care of everything with the drive size no extra prep needed.


So you can now use a larger than 300GB drive and the zipper takes care of whatever has to be done to the swap size?


----------



## GR00316

any information around on how to use TivoWebPlus? I really haven't been able to find much. Maybe I'm stupid lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## bengalfreak

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I am curious what people think. If you were choosing between buying an HDVR2 or an SD-DVR40 which would you choose? I currently have a hacked SD-DVR120 and I want to be able to use MRV, etc. between the two of them, so I will need to hack the new box. Any substantial differences between them? Or is there a better DTiVo unit I should be thinking about?
> 
> Jim


I'll tell you what I think, but it really only matters in a very small way. I'd go for the HDVR2 because it is a Non-RID unit. And here's why. I have a couple of extra DTivo's (one's I'm not currently using) because I expect they are going to get harder and harder to come by because DirecTV has stopped producing them. When one of my four DTivo's dies (something other than a hard drive failure) I will replace it with one of the standby units. When I do so, I can simply take the access card out of the dead DTivo, install it in the standby box, call 1-800-directv, and enter a 3 digit extension. Standby box is activated and I have no extended commitment added to my account. You can only do this on a non-RID Dtivo.

But for most people, there's no reason whatsoever to pick one box over the other.


----------



## Gunnyman

GR00316 said:


> any information around on how to use TivoWebPlus? I really haven't been able to find much. Maybe I'm stupid lol. Thanks guys.


tivowebplus.sourceforge.net


----------



## Gunnyman

I've done the hip, cool, and totally in thing of starting a Wiki about the Zipper.
There's a FAQ I've started but been to busy to put much into it.
I'd like some PM's from people interested in helping me with the project. rdpre1 has signed on. 
I'll reveal the wiki URL once the faq is more filled out.
Stay tuned folks.


----------



## pendragn

SteelersFan said:


> I tried using the -t vt100 instructions on my XP machine and seemed to get extra line feeds so I just went with the unset crlf method instead.


This was my experience exactly. -t vt100 did not work, unset crlf did.

tk


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> So you can now use a larger than 300GB drive and the zipper takes care of whatever has to be done to the swap size?


The Zipper uses standard swap size, but now uses the -r 4 block size which supports the initialization of extra large partitions. The necessity of a larger swap size is debatable (and has been in this thread somewhere I think). Large drives will work fine with default swap, and the only question is whether it can make it through a gsod MFS check/repair. JamieP is more knowledgeable about this than most, so put more credence in his posts over other knuckleheads (like me).


----------



## rbautch

pendragn said:


> This was my experience exactly. -t vt100 did not work, unset crlf did.
> 
> tk


 TeraTerm seems to work right out of the box, and is much better than a standard windows shell. I may just post a link to TT in the instructions.


----------



## Diana Collins

BTW, you can put "unset crlf" (or any other telnet configuration command) in a text file called telnet.ini and save it to your Windows/System32 directory (or in the current directory). Then, telnet will startup with crlf unset everytime.


----------



## SBI

What if I already have 6.2 on the original HDD, do I still need to get a software image and apply it to the new drive? Will it not be taken from the original drive during the process?


----------



## pendragn

SBI said:


> What if I already have 6.2 on the original HDD, do I still need to get a software image and apply it to the new drive? Will it not be taken from the original drive during the process?


You do not need the software image. You can zipper your existing 6.2 drive.

tk


----------



## SBI

pendragn said:


> You do not need the software image. You can zipper your existing 6.2 drive.
> 
> tk


Thanks!!


----------



## pendragn

Dan Collins said:


> BTW, you can put "unset crlf" (or any other telnet configuration command) in a text file called telnet.ini and save it to your Windows/System32 directory (or in the current directory). Then, telnet will startup with crlf unset everytime.


Awesome tip, thanks Dans.

tk


----------



## The Flush

The Flush said:


> I just tried this method of burning the tools CD and it still did not work; got the same results:
> 
> mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
> /dev/hdd: success
> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write protected, mounting read only
> /dev/hdd: read only file system
> mount: you must specify file system file system type
> cd /cdrom
> sh zipper.sh
> zipper.sh: no such file or directory
> 
> Should it always echo Mount: you must specify file system type?
> Is there some action required at this step.
> 
> The CD-RWs I am using are old and were cheap to begin with; could that be a problem?
> The burner I use is an HP DVD/CD combo in an external USB enclosure. However, the CD-ROM used to boot into linux and to attempt to run the zipper is an internal Samsung CD-ROM. Is there an issue with using the external burner for burning the CD?
> My employer blocks access to this site (which is wierd because I can access DDB and other forums), so I can only read it at night. Is there a mirror that might not be blocked?
> 
> I appreciate everyones help. This is frustrating having problems with what should be a simple step.


Finally some success running the Zipper. I think my problem was with my CD-ROM rather than my burning of the tools CD. I ended up putting my external drive in my PC as a internal drive and the Zipper ran smoothly. Except for I think I made a mistake entering the static IP. I can not telnet as I keep getting could not open connecttion to host on port 23 errors: connect failed. When I look at what I had written down for my static IP, 192.xxx.1.102, it is not in the range of my router, 192.xxx.0.1. I was wrting notes late night while getting frustrated with my tools cd and just wrote down the wrong thing. Whne I run [email protected], the only connections are my main PC, a second PC connected wirelessly to the router, and the router itself.

How do I correct this?

Thanks for your patience with my noob questions.


----------



## SBI

pendragn said:


> You do not need the software image. You can zipper your existing 6.2 drive.
> 
> tk


One more question - in this case, do I need the instantcake or just the LBA48 from PTV?


----------



## Finnstang

SBI said:


> One more question - in this case, do I need the instantcake or just the LBA48 from PTV?


If you already are running a drive with 6.2, you just need the $5 LBA48 Boot disk.


----------



## SBI

Finnstang said:


> If you already are running a drive with 6.2, you just need the $5 LBA48 Boot disk.


Thanks!!


----------



## Finnstang

The Flush said:


> Finally some success running the Zipper. I think my problem was with my CD-ROM rather than my burning of the tools CD. I ended up putting my external drive in my PC as a internal drive and the Zipper ran smoothly. Except for I think I made a mistake entering the static IP. I can not telnet as I keep getting could not open connecttion to host on port 23 errors: connect failed. When I look at what I had written down for my static IP, 192.xxx.1.102, it is not in the range of my router, 192.xxx.0.1. I was wrting notes late night while getting frustrated with my tools cd and just wrote down the wrong thing. Whne I run [email protected], the only connections are my main PC, a second PC connected wirelessly to the router, and the router itself.
> 
> How do I correct this?
> 
> Thanks for your patience with my noob questions.


You will have to rerun the Zipper. Or, if you have a serial cable, you can get to the bash prompt with that.


----------



## The Flush

Thanks Finnstang. It'll be easier and quicker to re-run the Zipper than buy what I need to make a serial cable to buy one from 9th Tee.


----------



## Tonedeaf

trying to telnet to my Tivo and I am getting refused connections. I can see the Tivo in my DHCP settings on my router. I can get to it via an FTP program(WSFTP7.0). Was wanting to re-run the zipper on it to reset the IP address I assigned to it.

What would I get a message that says "could not open connection to the host, on port 23"?


----------



## dongrocker

I'm in the same boat with a couple of recent posters who need to reset the router IP address for the tivo.

I just switched from a D-Link router to a Linksys so now the 3rd digit of my DHCP addresses is a 1 instead of a 0.

i.e. 192.168.0.103
to 192.168.1.103

The tivo won't even join the network with a new address because of this setting.

My question:
Is it possible to re-run the zipper without removing the hard drive?
Does the zipper script reside somewhere on the tivo drive? (I originally ran it from a CD-Rom.)

Thanks, Kato


----------



## Gunnyman

if you have bash access via serial you can re-run network-en.tcl in the enhancements directory otherwise you're pulling the drive.


----------



## ttodd1

Why not change the new router to match the old range? As long as the old router is gone should work as before.


----------



## dongrocker

Thanks, both of you!

TTodd1 - I don't think I can change the router IP because it's the 3rd digit that's changed (from a 0 to a 1) and not the last digit - but I'll see if that's possible.
I switched to Linksys because I understand they're higher quality and will drop connections less often - but man, I was surprised to see fewer options available in the config than with the D-Link. The linksys has no way to set static IPs inside your local network. I thought that would be a standard router feature. (Their help pages say to have your hosts request the particular DHCP address.)

Gunnyman - I should be able to telnet and find enhancements/network-en.tcl.
I'm going to re-connect the d-link router and camp out behind the tivo with a laptop just to quickly perform this operation - then I'm going to reconnect to the new router and hopefully, use tivotool again!

Thanks, Kato


----------



## rbautch

Can't just run network-en, since it will be expecting arguments that the Zipper provides. Instead, run net-launch.sh.


----------



## Gunnyman

ahh net-launch.sh is the one I meant. I dind't seem to see that in my enhance directory.


----------



## ttodd1

dongrocker said:


> Thanks, both of you!
> 
> TTodd1 - I don't think I can change the router IP because it's the 3rd digit that's changed (from a 0 to a 1) and not the last digit - but I'll see if that's possible.
> I switched to Linksys because I understand they're higher quality and will drop connections less often - but man, I was surprised to see fewer options available in the config than with the D-Link. The linksys has no way to set static IPs inside your local network. I thought that would be a standard router feature. (Their help pages say to have your hosts request the particular DHCP address.)
> 
> Gunnyman - I should be able to telnet and find enhancements/network-en.tcl.
> I'm going to re-connect the d-link router and camp out behind the tivo with a laptop just to quickly perform this operation - then I'm going to reconnect to the new router and hopefully, use tivotool again!
> 
> Thanks, Kato


I've been using Linksys routers and yes you should be able to change its IP address from the setup page. As for static IPs i set them on the devices not from the router.


----------



## The Flush

The Flush said:


> Finally some success running the Zipper. I think my problem was with my CD-ROM rather than my burning of the tools CD. I ended up putting my external drive in my PC as a internal drive and the Zipper ran smoothly. Except for I think I made a mistake entering the static IP. I can not telnet as I keep getting could not open connecttion to host on port 23 errors: connect failed. When I look at what I had written down for my static IP, 192.xxx.1.102, it is not in the range of my router, 192.xxx.0.1. I was wrting notes late night while getting frustrated with my tools cd and just wrote down the wrong thing. Whne I run [email protected], the only connections are my main PC, a second PC connected wirelessly to the router, and the router itself.
> 
> How do I correct this?
> 
> Thanks for your patience with my noob questions.


Well I finally corrected my IP and am now fully zippered. In retrospect, it is a very easy process. My next zipper will probably only take 15 minutes. Now I need to go learn more about how to use all the cool tools I just installed.

More well deserved thanks to Russ and Gunny!!!


----------



## dongrocker

I tried ttodd1's suggestion first - it had to be easier to change the linksys router address to 192.168.0.1 and requested a static IP. I did that but then I had no network connection to the outside world. Restarted desktop - still no net.

So I freaked out and changed it back to 192.168.1.1.

Then I tried option 2. Creating a mini-network with just the tivo and the laptop and D-Link. Of course, network-en.tcl threw a bunch of errors so I came back to the desktop machine - changed back to DHCP just to have net access to visit this thread. (Got 2 networks going at once!)  - and found my answer.

Ran net-launch.sh, and chose (bizarrely) 192.168.1.110.
I figured that would be nicely "out of the way" of my normal DHCP assigned machines so there'd be no natural conflict. Whether it will work or not, I have no idea - I just figured I'd stop by here to say THANK YOU!!


----------



## Finnstang

dongrocker said:


> I tried ttodd1's suggestion first - it had to be easier to change the linksys router address to 192.168.0.1 and requested a static IP. I did that but then I had no network connection to the outside world. Restarted desktop - still no net.
> 
> So I freaked out and changed it back to 192.168.1.1.


Just for future reference, you should have been able to reset the broadband router to get back your connection to your ISP.


----------



## Finnstang

Tonedeaf said:


> trying to telnet to my Tivo and I am getting refused connections. I can see the Tivo in my DHCP settings on my router. I can get to it via an FTP program(WSFTP7.0). Was wanting to re-run the zipper on it to reset the IP address I assigned to it.
> 
> What would I get a message that says "could not open connection to the host, on port 23"?


Can you get to TivoWebPlus? If so, you can change your network settings using the netconfig module.


----------



## ttodd1

Finnstang said:


> Just for future reference, you should have been able to reset the broadband router to get back your connection to your ISP.


Yes that should have been the case. I kinda figured that one would know if you changed the routers IP then you may have to do a few resets along the way to get ALL equipment inline with the new range again. Not to mention that if you had a device(s) with a 192.168.1.xx and you changed the router to 192.168.0.xx that you would have to change its IP as well......


----------



## Scott in CO

I'm zippering my first DTivo (RCA DVR40) today, and things went great up to a point. While running tweak.sh I was asked if tivowebplus was already installed, and I replied no. Messages started flying by very quickly, then I got the bash prompt and it acted like the return key was stuck, displaying the bash prompt a few zillion times. My keyboard has been posessed lately, so I think it was acting up and was stuck on enter. I eventually had to close the command window.

At this point I'm not sure if everything is installed correctly or not. I rebooted the DTivo and ran guided setup and it is working fine: new splash screen and I can see and use Tivo Desktop. While I don't know yet how to use all of the hacks, I do want them enabled so I can learn about them and use them. Is there a way to tell if tweak.sh finished completely? If not, can I re-run it, or is it not that simple? I've searched for an answer to my questions in this thread but didn't find a definitive answer; likely just using the wrong keywords. Any advice is much appreciated!

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Whitefokes

Vito the TiVo said:


> URL removed because I can't post it yet


This did the trick. Thanks for the help, and to everyone who's spent the time making it easier for the rest of us... All said and done it went really well...


----------



## stingerxxx

I need help again, I was gone for last 2 weeks. Didnt get to finish my 2nd tivo. Now I'm back. So here's the prob again. I zippered my drive, got the bash prompt, ran enhancements, when a asked if i wanted to use DHCP or static. Choose static, ip address at 192.168.1.103. Thought it might have been the dhcp setting. Decided to re-run zipper changed ip address out of DHCP range to 160. still no bash prompt. lights on router and fa120 are up,, tried [email protected] do nmot see ip address or tivo. Only computer and router.


----------



## bmathess

OK, it's my turn to ask for help. I figured if anyone would have an issue it would be me.

The symptom: In short, NO WORKY. I'm stuck at the Welcome screen.

The history:
I am attempting to "zipper" an RCA DVR40. I am using the PTV LBA48 $5 CD and have copied the kernel from the 3_1.5 folder to my tools CD. The whole process "zips" right along happily. The only thing that doesn't seem right is during the "detect" process. Zipper detects my drive as being from an HD10-250.

Please help. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks, Brian.


----------



## rbautch

bmathess said:


> OK, it's my turn to ask for help. I figured if anyone would have an issue it would be me.
> 
> The symptom: In short, NO WORKY. I'm stuck at the Welcome screen.
> 
> The history:
> I am attempting to "zipper" an RCA DVR40. I am using the PTV LBA48 $5 CD and have copied the kernel from the 3_1.5 folder to my tools CD. The whole process "zips" right along happily. The only thing that doesn't seem right is during the "detect" process. Zipper detects my drive as being from an HD10-250.
> 
> Please help. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks, Brian.


Probably because you're using old software. Get a 6.2 image and install it.


----------



## rbautch

Scott in CO said:



> I'm zippering my first DTivo (RCA DVR40) today, and things went great up to a point. While running tweak.sh I was asked if tivowebplus was already installed, and I replied no. Messages started flying by very quickly, then I got the bash prompt and it acted like the return key was stuck, displaying the bash prompt a few zillion times. My keyboard has been posessed lately, so I think it was acting up and was stuck on enter. I eventually had to close the command window.
> 
> At this point I'm not sure if everything is installed correctly or not. I rebooted the DTivo and ran guided setup and it is working fine: new splash screen and I can see and use Tivo Desktop. While I don't know yet how to use all of the hacks, I do want them enabled so I can learn about them and use them. Is there a way to tell if tweak.sh finished completely? If not, can I re-run it, or is it not that simple? I've searched for an answer to my questions in this thread but didn't find a definitive answer; likely just using the wrong keywords. Any advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


Run the uninstall script first, then run tweak.sh.


----------



## stingerxxx

Cannot get bash prompt. Had it now cant tenet to tivo. 


Never mind finally worked.


----------



## bmathess

rbautch said:


> Probably because you're using old software. Get a 6.2 image and install it.


That was it! I'm working on a new (refurbished, actually) DTiVo unit. I was so anxious to "zipper" it, I didn't even bother to check the s/w version. I've been running 6.2 for so long now. I must've blocked 3.x from my mind.

Thanks rbautch!


----------



## stingerxxx

Hey anybody here?
Having trouble ftp'ing to tivo drive.
My hacks dir is missing the rbautch files. So tried to ftp them when i try to upload them says failed file-system is read-only,then quits.


----------



## Markman07

If you can telnet to the box then run the"RW" command at the bash prompt.

If that doesn't work then run the full command "mount o remount,rw"


----------



## SteelersFan

stingerxxx said:


> Hey anybody here?
> Having trouble ftp'ing to tivo drive.
> My hacks dir is missing the rbautch files. So tried to ftp them when i try to upload them says failed file is read-only,then quits.


Hi. Telnet in and type rw (read-write) then do the ftp. When you're all done with the Zipper, telnet in again and type ro (read only).


----------



## stingerxxx

Thanks guys. That did the trick.


----------



## pip55

pip55 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to upgrade with the Zipper.
> I have a sddvr40 Hughes.
> Bought the ptvlba48-4[1].01DD.iso b.iso,
> instantcake-sddvr40-6[1].2-01-2-351.iso.
> 
> After boot up and linux prompt I enter the Zipper:
> 
> 6.2 image detected on yout tools disk. Do you want to restore it now?
> [y/n]: y
> Restoring image. This will take several minutes...
> Restore failed.
> Unknown backup format.
> 
> zipper.sh: does
> 0x90-1:
> syntax error in expression (error token is "0x90-1")
> 
> I'm not well versed with msdos or linux. Been doing a thorough search on the forum but can't seem to connect with needed info.
> I'm thinking that I created the tools cd improperly. I'm not sure on how to--extracting/adding image to cd.
> 
> Tried all combos on cdrom/hard drive connections.
> Bios detects cdrom/s and single or multiple hard drives.
> 
> Tried following Instantcake's directions as well but after boot and mounting cdrom, PTVbake-special can't seem to locate Tivo.bak iimages as well (maybe unrelated to Zipper quandary, uncertain).
> 
> Thanks,
> pip55


I'm still at it.
I've got the Zipper running but having troubles with error#51 and sh tweak.sh.

bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# sh tweaks.sh
tweaks.sh: tweaks.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
"mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory"
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
"tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory"
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n

Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...

LS : 
bash-2.02# ls
ApgManager SiHost
Correlation.temp.0 SystemServices
Genre.temp.0 Tms.temp.22
KnownHostComponent dbgc-mcp
NetworkVideoService hppm
PassKeyComponent huxley
Program.temp.32 mcp
ProgramToSeries.temp.16 mfsd
RendezvousClient myworld
S_EventSwitcherSocket83 myworld.lck
ShowcaseHasClipIndex.temp.0 rating_debug.txt
ShowcaseHasProgramIndex.temp.0 shmemd
ShowcaseIdTmsIdToIdentIndex.temp.0 tcphonehome
ShowcaseIdentToIdIndex.temp.0 tcphonehome.lck
ShowcaseIdentToProgramIndex.temp.0 tmkpidmap
Showing.temp.30 tmkpidmap.lock
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ls
mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
network.tcl tweak.sh
set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# C

Tried ---- tivosh /busybox/51killere.tcl
51 Still comes up after reboot.

Guidance for a noob?
Thanks


----------



## stingerxxx

Trying to use a linksys USB100m, thought they were compatible? If i use my fa120 it telnets just fine, all lights are lit on 100m, But can not be found on network.
Have 2 DTivos only 1 fa120, would like to get it to work.


----------



## mikehome

I need to zipper another DVR (Philips 704)......I already have Instant Cake for both Samsungs and a Philips DSR7000, Can I use either of these images for the 704? Thanks

Mike


----------



## rbautch

mikehome said:


> I need to zipper another DVR (Philips 704)......I already have Instant Cake for both Samsungs and a Philips DSR7000, Can I use either of these images for the 704? Thanks
> 
> Mike


 Either one should work fine.


----------



## rbautch

pip55 said:


> I'm still at it.
> I've got the Zipper running but having troubles with error#51 and sh tweak.sh.
> Tried ---- tivosh /busybox/51killere.tcl
> 51 Still comes up after reboot.
> 
> Guidance for a noob?
> Thanks


 First, download Teraterm and use that to telnet to your tivo. Run the uninstall script with *sh tweak_uninstall.sh*, then try running *sh tweak.sh* again. Make sure you have the latest version of tweak.sh from the Zipper tools disk.


----------



## rbautch

stingerxxx said:


> Trying to use a linksys USB100m, thought they were compatible? If i use my fa120 it telnets just fine, all lights are lit on 100m, But can not be found on network.
> Have 2 DTivos only 1 fa120, would like to get it to work.


Since it's a static IP, it wont appear in your DHCP clients table.


----------



## stingerxxx

OK finally got the USB100m to work,pretty touchy, so I decided to order the FA120 again. However now I got both tivo's up on the network. How do I watch each other shows on the other tivo.


----------



## bengalfreak

stingerxxx said:


> Hey anybody here?
> Having trouble ftp'ing to tivo drive.
> My hacks dir is missing the rbautch files. So tried to ftp them when i try to upload them says failed file-system is read-only,then quits.


Wow, how many times has that been answered in this thread.


----------



## stingerxxx

bengalfreak said:


> Wow, how many times has that been answered in this thread.


Didnt realize it was talking about the tivo drive. Thought it was the file i was ftp'ing. Got it answered tho'. Everything is working now. except MRV. Look thru all post but can't find anything yet. Still Looking though.

EDIT: Finally found the answer. I'm still learning. Sorry for the repeat post.


----------



## Markman07

Hey no problem I asked the same question! I think like a Windows user most of the time...(yes go ahead take your shots!  ) I never figured out why I should learn more about linux because I just can use Windows. FINALLY I have a need to know it! TIVO HACKING. I have been to the top of the mountain and it is good.

Btw, I wonder what the equivalent feature /security thingy is for making the whole partition READ ONLY in Windows!.?


----------



## mikehome

Thanks for the fast reply on my last message. I moved my Hard drive from my DSR7000 to my DSR704 and did a clear and delete. Everything worked fine but when I try to access another DVR on my network, It says the F19A is not enabled for transfers... and to call tivo. The HMO worked fine when it was in my DSR 7000. Any thoughts?

Should I download the specific instantcake image for the DSR 704 or redo the whole thing?

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

setmrvname
just run that


----------



## stingerxxx

Anybody have problems with the Now Showing list disappearing for a while. If I leave it on NSL after a min or so it comes back. Kind of a pain if you want to watch something right then.


----------



## mikehome

Gunnyman said:


> setmrvname
> just run that


Got to remember that one. It worked Great! Thanks Gunnyman!


----------



## Gunnyman

stingerxxx said:


> Anybody have problems with the Now Showing list disappearing for a while. If I leave it on NSL after a min or so it comes back. Kind of a pain if you want to watch something right then.


search here for empty npl for likely problem and a solution.


----------



## classic079

I must be a moron... Im so confused... I have two 120gig hdds in a Hughes HDVR2.

I thought I might be able to use the tivo.bak file from when I upgraded the drives? Am I wrong? Do I really need instant cake ? I am using MFStools to boot to mount the zipper cd. 

I'm sure I am just dumb, I'm new I expect it, but I have read it over about 10x and I have to be missing something, please fill me in.


----------



## rbautch

classic079 said:


> I must be a moron... Im so confused... I have two 120gig hdds in a Hughes HDVR2.
> 
> I thought I might be able to use the tivo.bak file from when I upgraded the drives? Am I wrong? Do I really need instant cake ? I am using MFStools to boot to mount the zipper cd.
> 
> I'm sure I am just dumb, I'm new I expect it, but I have read it over about 10x and I have to be missing something, please fill me in.


 Depends when you upgraded them. If it was more than a year ago, it's probably not a 6.2 image and won't work (with the Zipper).


----------



## classic079

It was today, its a 6.2 image. From when I did the backup using the Hinsdale guide. 

I dont know what packaging it uses to make that .bak can I just convert it to gzip ? named 000001 ?


----------



## Gunnyman

the easiest thing to do honestly is put that backup away then do a "piped" mfsbackup|mfsrestore
from the old drive to a new one.


----------



## classic079

Well...I already have the new drive with the old image.. but I was trying to use zipper and I ran it the first time thinking I could just use my image but it wouldnt run, so I renamed tivo.bak to 0000001(sp?) and tried it and it also didnt work. Thats why I was wondering if I really do need to buy that cd? is there a way to make my tivo.bak the right file/format to use on the cd?


----------



## Gunnyman

how did you rename it? in windows? the bak extension might still be there and note the number of zeros.
Should be 5 of them and then a 1


----------



## classic079

yes.. windows.. now.. should I put the name back to tivo.bak and then gunzip it to 000001 ? Then I wouldnt need that cd? I thought the hacked kernal was 20$ not 5$ if it is 5$ what is the differenec between that and the tivo one?


----------



## Gunnyman

the hacked kernel is 5 bucks
I am unsure of the file format of the 000001 file I dunno if it's a .bak or a straight mfs file.
I don't have a way to examine it.
does the .bak file you have gunzip to somethiing larger?
as for what the difference is between the 5 dollar kernel and the tivo one is the hacked one bypasses the chain of trust and allows the hacks to remain on the drive.


----------



## classic079

Is it: PTVupgrade LBA48 4.02 with Enhancements

that is the only thing I see that is only 5$ or am I looking in the wrong place? Sorry if I am being really noobie about this.


----------



## Gunnyman

that's the one and it's directly linked on the zipper instruction page


----------



## classic079

It has a 6.2 hacked image on it?


----------



## rpdre1

classic079 said:


> Is it: PTVupgrade LBA48 4.02 with Enhancements
> 
> that is the only thing I see that is only 5$ or am I looking in the wrong place? Sorry if I am being really noobie about this.


PTVupgrade LBA48 4.02 with Enhancements
Code: LBA48DD
Price:$5.00

that boot CD^ has the hacked kernel (/s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ) on the CD


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm starting to wonder if classic79 read the zipper page at all


----------



## classic079

I actualy did.. about 5 times, and I'm very good with computers just this whole tivo thing is not clicking AT ALL. I run linux server so you know.. it should be alright to me.. WRONG. I just dont get it for some reason. I really appricate your guys help.


----------



## Gunnyman

Sorry
didn't mean to offend. This really is pretty basic stuff.
The Kernel is separate from the software, just like in Linux, the Kernel is separate from the rest of the packages making up the OS.
We are REPLACING the stock tivo kernel (found in the 6.2 software) with a hacked one that turns off (kills) hdinitrd (the RAM Disk that searches the tivo for un wanted software and nukes it)


----------



## classic079

You didnt offend me at all.. I completely understand when something is cut and clear to be and someone else doesnt get it. Plus.. how could I get offended.. your avitar looks to happy to offend someone.


----------



## pip55

rbautch said:


> First, download Teraterm and use that to telnet to your tivo. Run the uninstall script with *sh tweak_uninstall.sh*, then try running *sh tweak.sh* again. Make sure you have the latest version of tweak.sh from the Zipper tools disk.


Downloaded Teraterm 
Connected with tivo
Ran uninstall script with sh tweak_uninstall.sh
Sent tweak.sh
Ran tweak.sh

Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
bash-2.02#

What would be the next step? Already did the uninstall and re-install.
Thanks


----------



## The Flush

Just finished Zippering my second DTivo and now have MRV working! 

Now I need to learn more about TivoWebPlus and some other useful tools that are available.

Thanks again Gunny and Rbautch!


----------



## TechniKal

Just wanted to say 'Thanks' for everyone who put this together and posted tips. Everything is up and running now and working great!


----------



## rbautch

pip55 said:


> Downloaded Teraterm
> Connected with tivo
> Ran uninstall script with sh tweak_uninstall.sh
> Sent tweak.sh
> Ran tweak.sh
> 
> Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
> bash-2.02#
> 
> What would be the next step? Already did the uninstall and re-install.
> Thanks


 If you re-installed, they you're done.


----------



## classic079

I got everything working last night... thanks a bunch guys.. you were really helpfull!


----------



## pip55

rbautch said:


> If you re-installed, they you're done.


I apologize if I'm standing on top of the obvious, but after running....

bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...

script never asked me what I wanted to install for hacks.
tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl finally turned off error #51.
My 250gb hard drive gives me 220 hours but I'm unsure how to access hacks?
A continuing thank you


----------



## rbautch

pip55 said:


> I apologize if I'm standing on top of the obvious, but after running....
> 
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
> 
> script never asked me what I wanted to install for hacks.
> tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl finally turned off error #51.
> My 250gb hard drive gives me 220 hours but I'm unsure how to access hacks?
> A continuing thank you


 You have to run the uninstall script first, which I thought you already did.


----------



## pip55

rbautch said:


> You have to run the uninstall script first, which I thought you already did.


Yes, I did run uninstall scripts and then ran sh tweak.sh

Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
bash-2.02#

Is it asking me run uninstall script again?


----------



## AutoDestruct

Has anyone had any luck with the Microsoft MN-510 USB wireless adapter? I just upgraded with InstantCake and Zipper. I connected the USB adapter, but I get nothing.. no power LED, no transmit LED, etc..


----------



## charlestwaters

Hey all.. Have had both HR10-250's working flawlessly since Zippering them last month! The only question I have is this...

Is there a way, at all, to copy programs from one TiVo to the other for somewhat of a MRV type of thing!? I know that with the software on there, even Zippered I can't do MRV (correct?), but just didn't know if there was a way to copy something from one to the other.

--- Goobz!


----------



## dylanursula

All,

I think I am going to brave the Zipper process and zip my new DTV DVR40.

Three questions....

1) Is there a step to step guide (I am an idiotic noob, new to Linux)... i.e. put CD in tray, lol

2) I dont have the FA120... but can I go ahead and zip the DVR40 and add the FA120 later? Or do I need it first to give the Tivo a chance to find an IP?

3) Where do I learn how to FTP to the Tivo... again step by step 

Thanks all

I have been reading this thread (all 700 pages when downloaded for days)


----------



## 15968

All I can say is WOW! and Thanks for Zipper! I just did two of my three Series 2's tonight (I'll do the 3rd tomorrow). MRV is working, and I've played a little bit with TiVowebplus. The hardest part in doing this was fighting with an old computer that refused to recognize my TiVo drive. Finally ripped the hard drive out of my newer computer and did the install there and it went flawlessly twice. I'm now kicking myself for waiting this long to move to Series 2 DTiVos and doing the upgrades.

Now to sit down and figure out what all I can do with these boxes now 

Plus being the geek I am, I love the fact I can get a bash prompt from my TiVos... That is just so cool


----------



## Cnagel3

I zippered my Hughes dvr sd40 and everything went great. The issue I have now thought is that I can not get the error #51 to go away even after running 51killer.tcl. When I run it it says its not changing anything. I am unable to record anything as well because of the error. Can anyone offer some help?


----------



## rbautch

Cnagel3 said:


> I zippered my Hughes dvr sd40 and everything went great. The issue I have now thought is that I can not get the error #51 to go away even after running 51killer.tcl. When I run it it says its not changing anything. I am unable to record anything as well because of the error. Can anyone offer some help?


 Have you run the enhancement script? If not, run it and reboot. I suspect your telnet client is adding extra carriage returns. Search this or the enhancement script thread for CR or CRLF.


----------



## Cnagel3

I ran the enhancement script and it went fine. I did have the CRLF issue at first but used the unset crlf command and everything went fine. Do I also have to do this before running the 51killer?

If I do a cd&e will I effect anything the zipper or enhancement has done?


----------



## rbautch

Cnagel3 said:


> I ran the enhancement script and it went fine. I did have the CRLF issue at first but used the unset crlf command and everything went fine. Do I also have to do this before running the 51killer?
> 
> If I do a cd&e will I effect anything the zipper or enhancement has done?


 Do it before running 51killer. Don't do a C and D.


----------



## Cnagel3

So I had a zipper tools disk pre 1/31. Would that be effecting things at all? I think I will do the following:

1. Re-run zipper with new tools disk and 6.2 image
2. Run enhancements...by the way...if I run sh tweak.sh at the bash prompt it doesn't work, but If I run just tweak.sh, it works fine.
3. Run 51killer.tcl if I get the error.

rbautch, thanks for your replies. I appreciate your help.

C


----------



## pip55

pip55 said:


> Yes, I did run uninstall scripts and then ran sh tweak.sh
> 
> Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
> bash-2.02#
> 
> Is it asking me run uninstall script again?


I seem to stuck in a loop
When I run sh tweak.sh...........

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

bash-2.02#

bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!

bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

bash-2.02#

What am I missing?
Am I meant to be able to choose from the enhancement script?


----------



## rbautch

You are missing the rbautch_files.tgz archive, which is causing the script to fail. If you use the latest tweak.sh script from the Zipper or this thread, it should download the archive for you. Otherwise, get the archive from the tools disk and put it in the same directory with tweak.sh.


----------



## dylanursula

dylanursula said:


> All,
> 
> I think I am going to brave the Zipper process and zip my new DTV DVR40.
> 
> Three questions....
> 
> 1) Is there a step to step guide (I am an idiotic noob, new to Linux)... i.e. put CD in tray, lol
> 
> 2) I dont have the FA120... but can I go ahead and zip the DVR40 and add the FA120 later? Or do I need it first to give the Tivo a chance to find an IP?
> 
> 3) Where do I learn how to FTP to the Tivo... again step by step
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> I have been reading this thread (all 700 pages when downloaded for days)


Anyone who can help the newbie???


----------



## Diana Collins

dylanursula said:


> All,
> 
> I think I am going to brave the Zipper process and zip my new DTV DVR40.
> 
> Three questions....
> 
> 1) Is there a step to step guide (I am an idiotic noob, new to Linux)... i.e. put CD in tray, lol
> 
> 2) I dont have the FA120... but can I go ahead and zip the DVR40 and add the FA120 later? Or do I need it first to give the Tivo a chance to find an IP?
> 
> 3) Where do I learn how to FTP to the Tivo... again step by step
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> I have been reading this thread (all 700 pages when downloaded for days)


You won't like the answers (out of order)....

2) Yes, you can Zipper first and add the adapter later. You may need to reboot after attaching the adapter.

1 & 3) If you need that level of instruction, you shouldn't try to do it. No step-by-step can account for every single variable you may encounter. If you really know nothing about Linux or IDE hardware configuration, or even command line level utilities, you will just run into trouble and end up with a non-booting TiVo.


----------



## Cnagel3

rbautch said:


> Have you run the enhancement script? If not, run it and reboot. I suspect your telnet client is adding extra carriage returns. Search this or the enhancement script thread for CR or CRLF.


 Back up and running. Just waiting for my locals to come back. Thanks Rbautch! I uninstalled the enhancements and then reinstalled them and everything seems to be working just fine. I appreciate your help.

C


----------



## Cnagel3

dylanursula,

You need some basic computer knowledge to attempt this.

No guide in the world is going to tell you how to step-by-step d/l files, organize them in a folder, as told exactly how to do in zipper instructions, burn that folder as well as the LBA48 Boot Cd data using something like nero, and then explain how to use both cds. I didn't even get into the process of moving the hd from the Tivo and connecting it to your pc. 

I came here knowing nothing and left with a perfectly working zippered Hughes DVR sd40. So, to summarize READ. I promise you you can find a LINK out there somewhere with the step-by-step information you are looking for, but it will still look greek. I think everyone here will back me up when I say that this forum, a 2-liter of Mountian Dew and about 72 hours and you should be getting close.


----------



## dylanursula

Hey all

Thanks for the replies.... I know enough about IDE config and PC architecture.... just nothing about Linux - was always a DOS guy. Now, back to the reading and lets see how it goes - thanks all


----------



## pip55

rbautch said:


> You are missing the rbautch_files.tgz archive, which is causing the script to fail. If you use the latest tweak.sh script from the Zipper or this thread, it should download the archive for you. Otherwise, get the archive from the tools disk and put it in the same directory with tweak.sh.


Thanks for advice rbautch 
Still having problems
Got latest tweak.sh script a few days back
Got the archive from it
FTP'd it to /hacks
Still going thru the same loop
I think I will re-Zipper and try anew
My tools disk must've been more faulty than I knew
tweak.sh won't download archive


----------



## rbautch

pip55 said:


> Thanks for advice rbautch
> Still having problems
> Got latest tweak.sh script a few days back
> Got the archive from it
> FTP'd it to /hacks
> Still going thru the same loop
> I think I will re-Zipper and try anew
> My tools disk must've been more faulty than I knew
> tweak.sh won't download archive


Download the tweak.sh from the first post of the enhancement script thread. It does not contain a files archive. Delete any existing rbautch_files.tgz archives on your tivo, and also delete the /enhancements directory. Then run it.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> I've done the hip, cool, and totally in thing of starting a Wiki about the Zipper.
> There's a FAQ I've started but been to busy to put much into it.
> I'd like some PM's from people interested in helping me with the project. rdpre1 has signed on.
> I'll reveal the wiki URL once the faq is more filled out.
> Stay tuned folks.


hey Gunny,
any update about this yet, seems like a GREAT IDEA :up: 
once again between you and rbautch, this just keeps getting better and better


----------



## klgood1

Gunnyman & rbautch,

Thanks for creating the Zipper, guys. I just hacked two of my series 2 units and am enjoying the fruits of your labor. You've made it incredibly quick & easy to enable the features I've missed having on my DTivo.

I do have a couple of questions, however. After installing the Zipper, and everything's up and running, do I need to change permissions to get the SP backup to work through TivoWebPlus? Mine just tells me:

Cannot open /tivowebplus/backups/settings 

I'm assuming this is permissions-related, but everything looks OK to me when I check the directory permissions (my linux is VERY rusty, however). I'm also having permissions issues when trying to edit my tivoweb.cfg file.

If there's an existing thread that answers post-Zipper questions that I've missed, please direct me. I've spent hours & hours reading through the forum, and still haven't figured this out.


----------



## rbautch

klgood1 said:


> Gunnyman & rbautch,
> 
> Thanks for creating the Zipper, guys. I just hacked two of my series 2 units and am enjoying the fruits of your labor. You've made it incredibly quick & easy to enable the features I've missed having on my DTivo.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions, however. After installing the Zipper, and everything's up and running, do I need to change permissions to get the SP backup to work through TivoWebPlus? Mine just tells me:
> 
> Cannot open /tivowebplus/backups/settings
> 
> I'm assuming this is permissions-related, but everything looks OK to me when I check the directory permissions (my linux is VERY rusty, however). I'm also having permissions issues when trying to edit my tivoweb.cfg file.
> 
> If there's an existing thread that answers post-Zipper questions that I've missed, please direct me. I've spent hours & hours reading through the forum, and still haven't figured this out.


It's not permissions related, but rather a function of having the root filesystem mounted read-write. This will be fixed in the next release, but if you want it to work before then, you can keep your root filesystem mounted read-write, or else modify the script called /enhancements/backup_run.sh to mount read write before it launches the tcl script, and then change it to read-only when it's done.


----------



## Gunnyman

bnm81002 said:


> hey Gunny,
> any update about this yet, seems like a GREAT IDEA :up:
> once again between you and rbautch, this just keeps getting better and better


I've had 2 volunteers to help but no new content yet.
I might as well open it up to the public.
The Zipper Wiki is available at http://www.zipperwiki.thewallens.net
Feel free to add to the little bit of info that's there already.


----------



## cjs226

I used the zipper to upgrade one of my Tivo's last night and man, that was nice! Great job guys! Having said that, I'm having an intermittent problem of the "Now Playing List" coming up with blank entries. You can scroll up and down, but there's no text, logos, etc. and you can't choose anything. If I get out of that screen, wait 5 minutes or so and go back, the entries are there. Any ideas?


----------



## pendragn

Gunnyman said:


> search here for empty npl for likely problem and a solution.


Out of curiosity I searched for "empty npl" and all the hits were "oh yeah, we know how to fix that, search for empty npl." Can you give us any more clues?  I don't have this problem myself, but I've seen slow npls on one machine I hacked and I'm curious to learn more about it.

tk


----------



## rbautch

pendragn said:


> Out of curiosity I searched for "empty npl" and all the hits were "oh yeah, we know how to fix that, search for empty npl." Can you give us any more clues?  I don't have this problem myself, but I've seen slow npls on one machine I hacked and I'm curious to learn more about it.
> 
> tk


Use an advanced search for titles only. Using these terms (with the plusses) should pull it up:


Code:


 +empty +looking +npl


----------



## rbautch

pendragn said:


> Out of curiosity I searched for "empty npl" and all the hits were "oh yeah, we know how to fix that, search for empty npl." Can you give us any more clues?  I don't have this problem myself, but I've seen slow npls on one machine I hacked and I'm curious to learn more about it.
> 
> tk


 Personally, I prefer this explanation.


----------



## Gunnyman

thread is here 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=248850


----------



## dkchandler

I have run the zipper, and the enhanced script. 
Everything ran fine, I can connect via a serial cable. 
But, my wireless is not working. Where can I check to make sure my USB / Networking is enabled / running. 

Linksys router and usb adapter WUSB11. 
DTivo sir-s4040r. 
Does anyone have an example of the IPs I should use or should I use DHCP?? 

Thanks...


----------



## bnm81002

I would like to upgrade and replace the original drives in both my Philips units with a 250GB drive and a 200GB drive respectively, is it possible to upgrade the drives and install "The Zipper" and "Enhancement Script" hacks to both of the drives at the same time, so that I can save time rather than doing it separately which would require more time to do? thanks


----------



## rbautch

dkchandler said:


> I have run the zipper, and the enhanced script.
> Everything ran fine, I can connect via a serial cable.
> But, my wireless is not working. Where can I check to make sure my USB / Networking is enabled / running.
> 
> Linksys router and usb adapter WUSB11.
> DTivo sir-s4040r.
> Does anyone have an example of the IPs I should use or should I use DHCP??
> 
> Thanks...


 What version of the WUSB11 are you using? Did you disable WEP on your router? Do you have a link light? Try 192.168.1.115


----------



## dkchandler

rbautch, 

WUSB11 is ver 4.0 
WEP is off. 
Link light is off.... just a power light. 

Should I just get a USB to Ethernet (FA120) and just "wire" the tivo to the router?? 
That would be one less "wireless" piece. 
DC


----------



## ricosuave

I zippered two SD-DVR40's about a month ago. Everything was going great until about three days ago when one of them started rebooting randomly. It has rebooted in the middle of the night while not in use, while recording something and also while being used to watch live tv. The only things currently running on it are telnet, ftp, bash, cron and endpadplus. Can anyone give me any pointers as to find out why it is rebooting?


----------



## bnm81002

bnm81002 said:


> I would like to upgrade and replace the original drives in both my Philips units with a 250GB drive and a 200GB drive respectively, is it possible to upgrade the drives and install "The Zipper" and "Enhancement Script" hacks to both of the drives at the same time, so that I can save time rather than doing it separately which would require more time to do? thanks


Gunny or Russ, can either one of you please answer this for me?


----------



## rbautch

dkchandler said:


> rbautch,
> 
> WUSB11 is ver 4.0
> WEP is off.
> Link light is off.... just a power light.
> 
> Should I just get a USB to Ethernet (FA120) and just "wire" the tivo to the router??
> That would be one less "wireless" piece.
> DC


That adapter is not compatible with tivo.


----------



## rbautch

ricosuave said:


> I zippered two SD-DVR40's about a month ago. Everything was going great until about three days ago when one of them started rebooting randomly. It has rebooted in the middle of the night while not in use, while recording something and also while being used to watch live tv. The only things currently running on it are telnet, ftp, bash, cron and endpadplus. Can anyone give me any pointers as to find out why it is rebooting?


 It reboots twice a week with cron. Any more than that could be a symptom of a failing hard drive...or many other things.


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> Gunny or Russ, can either one of you please answer this for me?


 I didn't understand the question. Please clarify.


----------



## pendragn

bnm81002 said:


> Gunny or Russ, can either one of you please answer this for me?


I'm not sure of the question either, but I'm guessing in the 24 hours that you've been waiting for an answer you could have done each of them 12 times. 

tk


----------



## chubb

Hi, sorry if this is a newbie question, but I just finished zippering my HR10-250 with the latest and greatest Zipper, and now I am trying to edit /tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg and it is saying the File System is Read Only. What should I do to make it read/write or is there some other procedure for editing the tivoweb.cfg file?

The other 2 SD Tivos I Zippered have tivoweb.cfg in /var/hacks/tivowebplus, and I had no issues with Read Only file system... I guess there have been a few changes since I last zippered.

Thanks for any help...

chubb


----------



## Gunnyman

bash prompt
set filesystem read write with the command "rw"
when done set it back to read only with "ro"


----------



## ttodd1

bnm81002 said:


> Gunny or Russ, can either one of you please answer this for me?


Why not (if I understand the question) just use mfsbackup/mfsrestore to copy it from the original drive to the new drive???


----------



## bnm81002

bnm81002 said:


> I would like to upgrade and replace the original drives in both my Philips units with a 250GB drive and a 200GB drive respectively, is it possible to upgrade the drives and install "The Zipper" and "Enhancement Script" hacks to both of the drives at the same time, so that I can save time rather than doing it separately which would require more time to do? thanks


ok basically I would like to hack 2 drives (1-250GB and 1-200GB) that I will install each drive to each of my Philips DSR704 unit (1 704 unit with the 250GB drive and the other with the 200GB drive), can I install "The Zipper" and "Enhancement Script" hacks to both drives at the same time, instead of hacking each drive separately, in other words,
hda-Tivo Drive(DSR704 with 6.2 image)
hdb-250GB drive(new)
hdc-200GB drive(new)
hdd-CD-RW drive(tools CD)
is that possible? thanks


----------



## chubb

Gunnyman said:


> bash prompt
> set filesystem read write with the command "rw"
> when done set it back to read only with "ro"


Thanks! You guys make it tooooo easy.


----------



## Gunnyman

bnm81002 said:


> ok basically I would like to hack 2 drives (1-250GB and 1-200GB) that I will install each drive to each of my Philips DSR704 unit (1 704 unit with the 250GB drive and the other with the 200GB drive), can I install "The Zipper" and "Enhancement Script" hacks to both drives at the same time, instead of hacking each drive separately, in other words,
> hda-Tivo Drive(DSR704 with 6.2 image)
> hdb-250GB drive(new)
> hdc-200GB drive(new)
> hdd-CD-RW drive(tools CD)
> is that possible? thanks


you have to run them 1 at a time


----------



## bnm81002

I figured that would be the answer  thanks Gunny


----------



## dkchandler

rbautch said:


> That adapter is not compatible with tivo.


IT WORKS!!!!! 
I purchased the FA120, plugged it in and Bam! TivoWebPlus and telnet are working! 
I guess it helps to have the right hardware..... 

DC


----------



## joshhuggins

Hi guys. First thanks to Gunnyman & Rbautch for their hard work. Now I need help getting it to work  

I started with a Hughes DVR80 3.x system. Downloaded the latest PTV 6.2 for my unit and copied the image from the PTV disc it to the Tools/Zipper CD disk. I ran zipper, and had it try to install the 6.2 image. It runs and says everything loaded fine. I re-installed back in to the DVR80 and it gets stuck in a reboot loop at the "Welcome, Powering Up" screen. I then pulled the drive back out loaded the 6.2 image from the PTV image from their disk, installed it back into the DVR80 box, it boots fine. I then did a clear and delete everything as per PTV instructions. It reboots fine and runs great with the 6.2 software. So I then pulled it out again, and ran the zipper w/o loading the image on the zipper disc, zipper reports success. Back in the DVR80 box, and get the reboot loop again. I did a search in this thread but couldn't find any one with this error. Any ideas? TIA for any help.  So clooose I can smell it. And it smells sweet  

P.S. - One other question, I don't have my Comcast broadband hooked up yet, will I be able to activate the Tivo service via the USB/Ethernet adapter once things are working?


----------



## Gunnyman

99.99% of the time, welcome powering up reboots are due to the kernel copy step copying the incorect kernel.
Did you use the 3.1.5 kernel off the "5 dollah" boot disc?
as for activation, fakecall takes care of that as far as the "needs to call in 1st" goes. You still need to call dtv and add the unit to your account if it isn't there already.


----------



## joshhuggins

I think that might be it. It might have had to do with the way I added the kernel file. I had burned the disc, missed reading that step. I realized I had forgot it, and then I added the file to the disk. Maybe the second burn method was set wrong? If I burn a new fresh copy of the tools disk will it overwrite the bad kernel that is there? Or will it see the existing copy and skip that step? Seems like when I re-ran zipper I noticed that it seemed quicker and maybe it's skipping overwriting the kernel from the PTV image? Is there a way to force the kernel to overwrite?

Edit: I used the 3_1.5 kernal not the 3_1.5C or the 4_.01A. Is that correct?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes it will over write just fine.


----------



## joshhuggins

Going over my steps againg. I pulled the file out of the .iso file using ISOBuster application. Now looking back at ISObuster, I now see that there is a differance in the files listed in the ISO section of the disc and the RR section in reguards to the kernal file.

In the ISO section (where I got my file) it's shows the file VMLINUX_.GZ
In the RR section, it shows a VMLINUX.px.gz

Should I have used the VMLINUX.px.gz file? I will take the file from the actual burned disc to avoid anymore confusion and see how that works.


----------



## Gunnyman

joshhuggins said:


> Going over my steps againg. I pulled the file out of the .iso file using ISOBuster application. Now looking back at ISObuster, I now see that there is a differance in the files listed in the ISO section of the disc and the RR section in reguards to the kernal file.
> 
> In the ISO section (where I got my file) it's shows the file VMLINUX_.GZ
> In the RR section, it shows a VMLINUX.px.gz
> 
> Should I have used the VMLINUX.px.gz file? I will take the file from the actual burned disc to avoid anymore confusion and see how that works.


the files SHOULD be the same since the filename is truncated due to the way Windows interprets some Linux iso's.
But taking from the burned disc will work just fine.


----------



## ricosuave

rbautch said:


> It reboots twice a week with cron. Any more than that could be a symptom of a failing hard drive...or many other things.


Its rebooting about twice a day in addition to the scheduled reboots. Let's say I wanted to scrap everything and start from scratch, what is the easiest way to accomplish this? I still have the original 40 gb drive stashed away in case that helps.


----------



## joshhuggins

I'll post tomarrow to let everyone know if it worked (incase anyone cares, and goofs up like I did  ) And Gunnyman, your avatar makes me smile too. It's a beacon of hope in a non-HMO world. Thanks so much for your hardwork and patience. :up: :up: way up!


----------



## SBI

Well, I zipped a new drive, got the "success" message, connected the new drive to the TiVo and fired it up. It is stuck for a looooong time in the grey "Welcome, Powering Up" screen. I cannot hear the hard drive working, however few seconds after powering up the 'Power' led on the Netgear USB adapter came up, which means it gets power, but it is not communicating with the route.
I copied (or shall I say - Zipper did) the 6.2 software from the old drive.

Any suggestion?

Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1

Did you jumper the new drive correctly before you put it in the Tivo?


----------



## SBI

ttodd1 said:


> Did you jumper the new drive correctly before you put it in the Tivo?


Yes, it is CS, just like the original drive. I also tried with Master - same thing.

(small update - the router _is_ identifying the TiVo, it was a CAT5 issue).

I re-run zipper - same thing...stuck in the "Welcome" screen. How long should it take to boot up? Maybe I don't have patience, but it looks odd...it sits like this for over 10 minutes.


----------



## rbautch

ricosuave said:


> Its rebooting about twice a day in addition to the scheduled reboots. Let's say I wanted to scrap everything and start from scratch, what is the easiest way to accomplish this? I still have the original 40 gb drive stashed away in case that helps.


 Run the Zipper on the 40 gig drive.


----------



## ttodd1

SBI said:


> Yes, it is CS, just like the original drive. I also tried with Master - same thing.
> 
> (small update - the router _is_ identifying the TiVo, it was a CAT5 issue).
> 
> I re-run zipper - same thing...stuck in the "Welcome" screen. How long should it take to boot up? Maybe I don't have patience, but it looks odd...it sits like this for over 10 minutes.


If you are sure the jumper is correct then you need to check the cables. 10 minutes is too long.


----------



## SBI

ttodd1 said:


> If you are sure the jumper is correct then you need to check the cables. 10 minutes is too long.


The cables are fine. I reconnected the original drive and it boots up OK. It seems like something is wrong with the hack.
I run it three times. CD-ROM was HDA, original drive HDC and new drive HDD. I don't have the sw 6.2 on the CD because I have it on the original drive.
During zipp I got the following info:
Root Filesystem is located on /dev/hdc4
Boot Partition /dev/hdc3

Don't know if this tells you anything.

Any idea?

P.s. is there a way to look at the dirve and its content in Windows...  ?

Edit: Now I am really confused. As I mentioned I put the original drive back (the 40GB) and I see that the FA120 is "alive". So I telnet to the TiVo and guess what I am getting - bash-2.02#
How the hell can this be? Aren't the USB ports suppose to be "locked"?


----------



## Gunnyman

SBI as I told someone else today 99.99% of the time, the problem you are having results from grabbing the wrong kernel from the 5 dollar boot disk.
Make absoutly sure your tools disk has the kernel from the 3.1.5 folder from the BOOT CD.


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> SBI as I told someone else today 99.99% of the time, the problem you are having results from grabbing the wrong kernel from the 5 dollar boot disk.
> Make absoutly sure your tools disk has the kernel from the 3.1.5 folder from the BOOT CD.


Yes, the file VMLINUX_.GZ is in the tool disk.


----------



## Gunnyman

that's the thing every kernel on that disc, and there are several, is called VMLINUX_.GZ


----------



## Gunnyman

SBI said:


> The cables are fine. I reconnected the original drive and it boots up OK. It seems like something is wrong with the hack.
> I run it three times. CD-ROM was HDA, original drive HDC and new drive HDD. I don't have the sw 6.2 on the CD because I have it on the original drive.
> During zipp I got the following info:
> Root Filesystem is located on /dev/hdc4
> Boot Partition /dev/hdc3
> 
> Don't know if this tells you anything.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> P.s. is there a way to look at the dirve and its content in Windows...  ?
> 
> Edit: Now I am really confused. As I mentioned I put the original drive back (the 40GB) and I see that the FA120 is "alive". So I telnet to the TiVo and guess what I am getting - bash-2.02#
> How the hell can this be? Aren't the USB ports suppose to be "locked"?


I bet you zippered your factory drive and not the other one


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> I bet you zippered your factory drive and not the other one


I don't know how that could happen, I did exactly as the instruction said.
Oh, well. At least I didn't loose my recordings 

Can you look at my previous post and tell me if I connected the drives correct?


----------



## Gunnyman

did you back up your image from the 40 gig drive then restore it to the new one?
Or were both drives connected to your PC when you ran Zipper?
Zipper DOES NOT backup from old drive and restore to new. Hinsdale's guide (linked in the INSTRUCTIONS) covers that.


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> that's the thing every kernel on that disc, and there are several, is called VMLINUX_.GZ


That's the only one I have. I am 100% sure I copied the correct one from the "$5 CD".


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> did you back up your image from the 40 gig drive then restore it to the new one?
> Or were both drives connected to your PC when you ran Zipper?
> Zipper DOES NOT backup from old drive and restore to new. Hinsdale's guide (linked in the INSTRUCTIONS) covers that.


Both drives were connected when I run Zipper...


----------



## SBI




----------



## Gunnyman

ummm
ok
like I said you zippered your factory drive. It is UP TO YOU to back up your factory drive and restore it to a larger one if you want to preserve recordings....
This is covered in the directions. No harm done though. look here.
http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## Gunnyman

ok night shift take over I'm going to bed....


----------



## rbautch

SBI said:


>


 It's not stuck, it just takes a few minutes. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## SBI

OK, many thanks Gunny and rbautch....have a good night sleep, I'll probably need you again on Thursday (Lost tomorrow, Tivo must be connected  ).

Good night, and again - Thanks!!


----------



## k_yarina

I replaced the 40 in my "new" DVR4ME with a 320GB WD and zippered (Thanks!) it, and found a problem with channel prefs backups - trying to backup my channel list gets an error:

Saving current Receive and Favorite flag settings to "/tivowebplus/backups/channelprefs_save", please wait......

ERROR - Could not open file "/tivowebplus/backups/channelprefs_save" for writing​
It looks like /tivowebplus is mounted in a read-only filesystem, so the backups won't work. Any fix? I'd sure like this to work, so I could sync the channel lists between my HDVR2s.


----------



## rbautch

k_yarina said:


> I replaced the 40 in my "new" DVR4ME with a 320GB WD and zippered (Thanks!) it, and found a problem with channel prefs backups - trying to backup my channel list gets an error:
> 
> Saving current Receive and Favorite flag settings to "/tivowebplus/backups/channelprefs_save", please wait......
> 
> ERROR - Could not open file "/tivowebplus/backups/channelprefs_save" for writing​
> It looks like /tivowebplus is mounted in a read-only filesystem, so the backups won't work. Any fix? I'd sure like this to work, so I could sync the channel lists between my HDVR2s.


type rw at bash


----------



## cjs226

I'm assuming even after running the zipper, using applications such as Galleon are still out of touch as we're still not running v7 of the Tivo OS?


----------



## Gunnyman

you assume correctly


----------



## classic079

Alright... I've been using zipper a few days and I have a few questions... How do I make the drive read/writeable right now its read only.. tried chmod but did nothing for me. 

Why when sometimes when I go to now play list its black and I have to hold up or down untill it finaly finds my recorded shows. Thanks, John


----------



## Gunnyman

for read write do rw from bash
change it back with ro
for teh empty looking now playing list check the faq on http://zipperwiki.thewallens.net


----------



## chubb

Gunnyman said:


> http://zipperwiki.thewallens.net


I posted a couple of suggestions on the Zipperwiki.

On a somewhat-related note, is it okay to post/ask questions, I guess not directly related to the zipper, but as a result of the functionality of the hacked tivo provided by the zipper, on the zipperwiki? i.e. is it okay to ask questions about the "topic we are not allowed to discuss here" on the zipperwiki?

It would be immensely helpful (I would imagine to rbautch and gunny) to just point people to the zipperwiki for all the follow-up questions that usually end up on this thread.... or for that matter the "other forum" which has so much information but not in a consolidated fashion...

Dunno... just makng suggestions. If there are obvious reasons or I am overstepping some bounds that I don't know of, please let me know and I will drop it.

-chubb


----------



## pendragn

I've noticed some strangeness with the Zipper. Once zippering ignored my static IP and used DHCP when I put the drive into the TiVo. Another didn't. From my very limited testing, and from another friend's experiences, it seems that this stems from what kind of NIC is used. The old Belkin NIC disregarded the stuff I put into zipper.sh and used DHCP once in the TiVo. The USM200M v1 did not. All of this was pre tweak.sh. Am I imaging things or is this expected behavior?

tk


----------



## Gunnyman

chubb said:


> I posted a couple of suggestions on the Zipperwiki.
> 
> On a somewhat-related note, is it okay to post/ask questions, I guess not directly related to the zipper, but as a result of the functionality of the hacked tivo provided by the zipper, on the zipperwiki? i.e. is it okay to ask questions about the "topic we are not allowed to discuss here" on the zipperwiki?
> 
> It would be immensely helpful (I would imagine to rbautch and gunny) to just point people to the zipperwiki for all the follow-up questions that usually end up on this thread.... or for that matter the "other forum" which has so much information but not in a consolidated fashion...
> 
> Dunno... just makng suggestions. If there are obvious reasons or I am overstepping some bounds that I don't know of, please let me know and I will drop it.
> 
> -chubb


The Only restriction I have put on the Wiki is discussion of Service Theft of any kind.
Of course we can talk about that word that rhymes with distraction.


----------



## Finnstang

pendragn said:


> I've noticed some strangeness with the Zipper. Once zippering ignored my static IP and used DHCP when I put the drive into the TiVo. Another didn't. From my very limited testing, and from another friend's experiences, it seems that this stems from what kind of NIC is used. The old Belkin NIC disregarded the stuff I put into zipper.sh and used DHCP once in the TiVo. The USM200M v1 did not. All of this was pre tweak.sh. Am I imaging things or is this expected behavior?
> 
> tk


I have done four DTiVos now all using FA120s. The first two I did, used DHCP during the first boot, then switched to the static that I had assigned after being rebooted, but the second two used their static IPs immediately.


----------



## rbautch

pendragn said:


> I've noticed some strangeness with the Zipper. Once zippering ignored my static IP and used DHCP when I put the drive into the TiVo. Another didn't. From my very limited testing, and from another friend's experiences, it seems that this stems from what kind of NIC is used. The old Belkin NIC disregarded the stuff I put into zipper.sh and used DHCP once in the TiVo. The USM200M v1 did not. All of this was pre tweak.sh. Am I imaging things or is this expected behavior?
> 
> tk


It's not expected. One possibility is that you connected to the tivo without rebooting it first, which doesn't give the network script a chance to set your IP parameters permanently in MFS. If you don't mind pulling a drive, give it a test with the lastest Zipper, which will reboot your tivo automatically after the initial boot up.


----------



## pendragn

rbautch said:


> It's not expected. One possibility is that you connected to the tivo without rebooting it first, which doesn't give the network script a chance to set your IP parameters permanently in MFS. If you don't mind pulling a drive, give it a test with the lastest Zipper, which will reboot your tivo automatically after the initial boot up.


The machine in question, and the Belkin NIC are a buddy's and after setting it up I returned it to him. I have a couple of HDVR2s at home that I could do with the Linksys adapters.

Would it be possible to add a "use dhcp" option in zipper.sh? I use DHCP with reservations on all my TiVos at home so I really don't like being forced to put IPs in. It's a great option, but I don't like it being mandatory.

tk


----------



## chubb

Gunnyman said:


> The Only restriction I have put on the Wiki is discussion of Service Theft of any kind.
> Of course we can talk about that word that rhymes with distraction.


Cool. Will keep that in mind when posting here or on the Wiki.


----------



## rbautch

pendragn said:


> The machine in question, and the Belkin NIC are a buddy's and after setting it up I returned it to him. I have a couple of HDVR2s at home that I could do with the Linksys adapters.
> 
> Would it be possible to add a "use dhcp" option in zipper.sh? I use DHCP with reservations on all my TiVos at home so I really don't like being forced to put IPs in. It's a great option, but I don't like it being mandatory.
> 
> tk


 It's easy enough to change back to dhcp using TWP once you're up and running. I just wanted to head off the "how to I find my IP address" questions.


----------



## pendragn

rbautch said:


> It's easy enough to change back to dhcp using TWP once you're up and running. I just wanted to head off the "how to I find my IP address" questions.


The problem is that at least once for me, and once for a buddy we were forced to put in an IP and the machine used DHCP anyway, which lead to "how do I find my IP address." Only now it's more frustrating because I was forced to do something I didn't want to and it didn't work as well as the thing I wanted to do in the first place. Both times it defaulted to DHCP (the thing I wanted in the first place) was with the Belkin NIC. It didn't seem to do that with the Linksys NIC. Both my buddy and I saw this behavior.

tk


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> look here. http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


Gunny, does this option saves all recordings from the old drive, or do I have to use the long option in the _Hinsdale_ one in order to preserve recordings?


----------



## Gunnyman

just step thru it you get customized directions based on your situation.


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> just step thru it you get customized directions based on your situation.


Thanks Gunny.


----------



## rbautch

pendragn said:


> The problem is that at least once for me, and once for a buddy we were forced to put in an IP and the machine used DHCP anyway, which lead to "how do I find my IP address." Only now it's more frustrating because I was forced to do something I didn't want to and it didn't work as well as the thing I wanted to do in the first place. Both times it defaulted to DHCP (the thing I wanted in the first place) was with the Belkin NIC. It didn't seem to do that with the Linksys NIC. Both my buddy and I saw this behavior.
> 
> tk


If IP parameters are set in MFS, it won't use DHCP no matter what adapter you use. If a DHCP address was assigned, that means that the network script never ran, or it ran and you didn't reboot before trying to connect. You can confirm that it ran by checking for a file in /hacks called mfs_network.


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> The Only restriction I have put on the Wiki is discussion of Service Theft of any kind.
> Of course we can talk about that word that rhymes with distraction.


LOL! I'll try to help on that if I can. Input from a succesful newbie/HR10-250 owner might be useful.


----------



## pendragn

rbautch said:


> If IP parameters are set in MFS, it won't use DHCP no matter what adapter you use.


Since the zipper.sh part only writes to rc.sysinit.author I assume that any IP information I enter when zipper.sh asks ends up there and has no chance of being in the MFS.



rbautch said:


> If a DHCP address was assigned, that means that the network script never ran, or it ran and you didn't reboot before trying to connect. You can confirm that it ran by checking for a file in /hacks called mfs_network.


I can verify that after putting the zippered drive into the TiVo we attempted to access it immediately, we did not power the TiVo up, then unplug it, power it up again and telnet in. I guess I didn't know we were supposed to power cycle it once before running tweak.sh.

tk


----------



## rbautch

pendragn said:


> Since the zipper.sh part only writes to rc.sysinit.author I assume that any IP information I enter when zipper.sh asks ends up there and has no chance of being in the MFS.


 It puts a command in your author file to run the network.tcl script with the aguments you just entered. As soon as you boot for the first time, the author file runs the network script and puts the params in MFS. However, those MFS settings are not active until the tivo reboots. I figured out a way to make the tivo reboot automatically, so unplugging and replugging is no longer necessary to force that initial reboot.



> I can verify that after putting the zippered drive into the TiVo we attempted to access it immediately, we did not power the TiVo up, then unplug it, power it up again and telnet in. I guess I didn't know we were supposed to power cycle it once before running tweak.sh.


 There you go!


----------



## joshhuggins

joshhuggins said:


> Going over my steps againg. I pulled the file out of the .iso file using ISOBuster application. Now looking back at ISObuster, I now see that there is a differance in the files listed in the ISO section of the disc and the RR section in reguards to the kernel file.
> 
> In the ISO section (where I got my file) it's shows the file VMLINUX_.GZ
> In the RR section, it shows a VMLINUX.px.gz
> 
> Should I have used the VMLINUX.px.gz file? I will take the file from the actual burned disc to avoid anymore confusion and see how that works.


Well, I took the kernel from the burned disk, and the system boot properly. Now I am getting the "Input / Output error" when I try to cd/ to the hacks directory. I can see the hacks directory at the bash prompt, and can cd to other directories, up to a root area, and back and forth, but I can't get into the hacks directory. I can now FTP to the tivo's IP, but no sign of a hacks directory. I searched and saw a few others have had this problem, but they didn't say how they fixed it. Any ideas guys?


----------



## redmars

rbautch,

I thank you very much for the Zipper. The install of my drive went great.

I wanted to ask you about updates to applications that are new now and others that soon will come out. I found that hackman is *4.0.2 *in the zipper install on the authors site he has *4.1.0*. I'm just figuring out all the modules that are installed.

Can I simply remove the current hackman and replace it with the new version? Or simply run your uninstall script and then rerun the new script when you come out with a new update to the zipper.

I see that the TWP will have a new version 1.2.2 soon but don't know when.

Again Thank you very much for all your hard work.

-RM


----------



## rbautch

joshhuggins said:


> Well, I took the kernel from the burned disk, and the system boot properly. Now I am getting the "Input / Output error" when I try to cd/ to the hacks directory. I can see the hacks directory at the bash prompt, and can cd to other directories, up to a root area, and back and forth, but I can't get into the hacks directory. I can now FTP to the tivo's IP, but no sign of a hacks directory. I searched and saw a few others have had this problem, but they didn't say how they fixed it. Any ideas guys?


 Not sure. Try starting over from scratch letting the Zipper install and image, and making sure the correct kernel is on the disk. If still no luck, try a different hard drive.


----------



## rbautch

redmars said:


> rbautch,
> 
> I thank you very much for the Zipper. The install of my drive went great.
> 
> I wanted to ask you about updates to applications that are new now and others that soon will come out. I found that hackman is *4.0.2 *in the zipper install on the authors site he has *4.1.0*. I'm just figuring out all the modules that are installed.
> 
> Can I simply remove the current hackman and replace it with the new version? Or simply run your uninstall script and then rerun the new script when you come out with a new update to the zipper.
> 
> I see that the TWP will have a new version 1.2.2 soon but don't know when.
> 
> Again Thank you very much for all your hard work.
> 
> -RM


 Just replace the module, no need to uninstall.


----------



## dylanursula

Dan Collins said:


> You won't like the answers (out of order)....
> 
> 2) Yes, you can Zipper first and add the adapter later. You may need to reboot after attaching the adapter.
> 
> 1 & 3) If you need that level of instruction, you shouldn't try to do it. No step-by-step can account for every single variable you may encounter. If you really know nothing about Linux or IDE hardware configuration, or even command line level utilities, you will just run into trouble and end up with a non-booting TiVo.


Hey all.... last week I asked you guys for help and rightly so you told me to read some more. So I did... this whole thread. I already had good IDE and PC knowledge. just brushed up on FTP/Telnet and Linux and I can happily report that as of today I have zippered a new 160Gb drive.

Sure, I had some issues on the way.
1. My 000001 image would not work with zipper - so instead I applied the image first and then went back to Zipper/
2. Was having the clear line feeds issues and that resolved thanks to the right unclear settting first.

Just want to say a massive thanks to all..... esp :up: RB & Gunny :up: - you guys rock - I love you man (in a non sexual way....) :up:

Next questions, with all the hacks I did any pointers about learning about tivowebplus and what I need to learn about it and where? My drive is a clean fresh zipper virgin at this point


----------



## HUGE2U

I had previously hacked a HR10-250, and then ran the enhancement script and everything went fine. I then upgraded from 3.1.5 to 3.1.5d and kept all the hacks and all was well. Now I have lost all connectiivity to the box, including serial (meaning the Tivo still works, but no network or serial). So it looks like I have to pull the drive. My question is can I just run Zipper on it to re-install hacks and will it keep my recorded shows?

Thanks,

HUGE


----------



## Gunnyman

yes you only lose your shows if you WANT to


----------



## pendragn

rbautch said:


> It puts a command in your author file to run the network.tcl script with the aguments you just entered. As soon as you boot for the first time, the author file runs the network script and puts the params in MFS. However, those MFS settings are not active until the tivo reboots. I figured out a way to make the tivo reboot automatically, so unplugging and replugging is no longer necessary to force that initial reboot.


Okay, cool. Glad we got that all figured out, it was bugging me. Now, any chance we can get a "use DHCP" option when running zipper.sh? 

tk


----------



## Tonedeaf

Still getting "could not open connection to the host, on port 23" when I try to telnet with my Tivo.

I am able to use ftp to get to it, also able to use TWP with it. Is there any reason why I shouldn't be able to use telnet to it?


----------



## Gunnyman

telnet may not be running for some reason.
do you have hackman installed in TWP?
if so, is telnet listed in the main menu and does it say start? or stop? if it says start, then start it.
If it says stop, you have somethng blocking port 23 on your network


----------



## Tonedeaf

Gunnyman said:


> telnet may not be running for some reason.
> do you have hackman installed in TWP?
> if so, is telnet listed in the main menu and does it say start? or stop? if it says start, then start it.
> If it says stop, you have somethng blocking port 23 on your network


Will have to check when I get home. Thanks.
If I don't have hackman installed in TWP how do I install it?


----------



## Gunnyman

download the hackman module (referenced in this forum) and follow the directions.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Gunnyman said:


> download the hackman module (referenced in this forum) and follow the directions.


Thanks for your help. :up:


----------



## SBI

First TiVo is now upgraded and hacked. Thank you!!

However, I do have a small problem - the _Advance_ button on the remote doesn't work...it does not "fast forwarding and/or rewinding"


----------



## Gunnyman

it's now a permanent 30 second skip button
turn it off with select play select 3 0 select.


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> it's now a permanent 30 second skip button
> turn it off with select play select 3 0 select.


Is this part of the "backdoor codes"?


----------



## Gunnyman

yep


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> yep


OK, I'll check it out tonight.
Where can I find some kind of a list of all other things that were changed by default?


----------



## Gunnyman

the readme file in the tools disk download


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> the readme file in the tools disk download


Thanks Gunny!


----------



## twh3842

Gunnyman said:


> telnet may not be running for some reason.
> do you have hackman installed in TWP?
> if so, is telnet listed in the main menu and does it say start? or stop? if it says start, then start it.
> If it says stop, you have somethng blocking port 23 on your network


I am having the same problem. I just zippered my Direct Tivo DVR40 and I'm getting the same message when I try to telnet in. You asked ToneDeaf if he had hackman installed in TWP. STUPID QUESTION WARNING!!! What is TWP?


----------



## Tonedeaf

twh3842 said:


> I am having the same problem. I just zippered my Direct Tivo DVR40 and I'm getting the same message when I try to telnet in. You asked ToneDeaf if he had hackman installed in TWP. STUPID QUESTION WARNING!!! What is TWP?


TivoWebPlus.
In a browser, type in the IP address of your tivo. I was so excited when I finally figured that one out.


----------



## twh3842

When asked to enter the IP address for the tivo I entered the address used as an example in the installation instructions (not knowing the actual IP address). Now that it is up and running I can see the address in my DCHP settings for my router. Do I need to re-zipper and use the correct IP address or is there a way to change it after the fact?


----------



## Tonedeaf

twh3842 said:


> When asked to enter the IP address for the tivo I entered the address used as an example in the installation instructions (not knowing the actual IP address). Now that it is up and running I can see the address in my DCHP settings for my router. Do I need to re-zipper and use the correct IP address or is there a way to change it after the fact?


Someone more knowledgable will answer, but I think you can change with TWP.


----------



## Jolly1

Sorry if this has been asked before - I've done a lot of searching and I can't find the answer.

I hacked my first tivo with the zipper. I used an IP address of 192.168.42.8, but this was an error - it should have been 192.168.1.8.

I was able to get into the box by setting up a private network and I changed the address via sh net-lauch.sh, but when the box boots it still has the 192.168.42.8 address. Here's the strange part - if I reboot again, it comes up with the correct address 192.168.1.8.

I've looked through the file system trying to find where 192.168.42.8 might still be listed, to no avail. Any help?


----------



## twh3842

Tonedeaf said:


> TivoWebPlus.
> In a browser, type in the IP address of your tivo. I was so excited when I finally figured that one out.


Thanks Tonedeaf,

I tried this but just got a message saying can't find it. Is TWP a windows application I need to install?

Tom


----------



## Markman07

No TWP is installed on your TIVO now after using the Zipper. You just use your Internet browser and browse to the IP of you TIVO BOX (which you setup when you ran zipper). If you used DHCP then you might have to look at your router's web/administration page to determine what IP is being assigned to your TIVO and then connect to it like http://192.168.1.190


----------



## ttodd1

TWP also has to be running on the DTivo.


----------



## hyde76

I zippered my new refurb finally last night when I could connect to it from my computer. I had recordings that I could not play after zippering. Is that a result of zippering with existing recordings? Also, I noticed that Standby was moved from DTV Central to Messages and Setup. Any way to move it back to DTV Central? If there is a FAQ please just point me to it.


----------



## Gunnyman

recordings should play just fine after zippering.
Are you getting an error message?


----------



## ttodd1

The standby "move" has been mentioned in this thread so a search on standby should point you in the right direction.


----------



## hyde76

When I tried to play a recording directly after zippering there was no message I can recall, it just looked like it jumped to the end of the program though it never went into the program and asked if I wanted to delete the recording. Very odd and did it for all 3 recordings I had. I started a new recording and it worked and played fine so I figured something in the zipper changed the status of the recordings. no big deal, just have to zipper before recording anything. now to find standby move...


----------



## Gunnyman

look on ddb for superpatchstandby
there's a little script you run that moves it back to the main screen.


----------



## hyde76

Thanks!


----------



## ttodd1

Gunnyman said:


> look on ddb for superpatchstandby
> there's a little script you run that moves it back to the main screen.


I kinda thought that but was too lazy to look - but hey I did remember it was mentioned.....


----------



## Gunnyman

yes yes you did


----------



## hyde76

It's superpatch67standby.tcl for anyone interested. I'll try it tonight. Those that have tried it appear to be pleased with what it did.


----------



## MartyBoy00

I have a couple of questions before I get started on this. (I upgrade my Ultimate TV years ago.. and actually put in a larger hard drive on my Hughes HDVR2 a couple years ago... so these are probably gonna sound stupid, but I think I can do it). 

(1)Once I complete The Zipper (which is very cool)


----------



## Gunnyman

hyde76 said:


> It's superpatch67standby.tcl for anyone interested. I'll try it tonight. Those that have tried it appear to be pleased with what it did.


yep that's teh one I used and it worked great!


----------



## MartyBoy00

Note.. never hit tab in your message or it ends... 

ok... so (1) Once I complete the Zipper, would I be able to not only network within my house and my TiVo's, but also with other TiVo's that have had the Zipper run on them that are on the Internet...? (for instance, I can pull up my programs on other TiVo's in the house.. could I pull them up from my friend in Dallas?)

(2) Let's say I have 3 TiVo's.... could I buy 3 160 GB HardDrives... do the steps on each hard drive.. and then replace the hard drives in each unit with the one I have created? 

It really does sound 100 times easier than just upgrading was last time. (I added a second drive to my TiVo). It almost sounds "too" easy and with almost no risk at all if you aren't doing anything to your TiVo drive but removing the original and putting this one in after you run The Zipper)

Thanks so much.. !!!


----------



## Gunnyman

MartyBoy00 said:


> Note.. never hit tab in your message or it ends...
> 
> ok... so (1) Once I complete the Zipper, would I be able to not only network within my house and my TiVo's, but also with other TiVo's that have had the Zipper run on them that are on the Internet...? (for instance, I can pull up my programs on other TiVo's in the house.. could I pull them up from my friend in Dallas?)
> 
> (2) Let's say I have 3 TiVo's.... could I buy 3 160 GB HardDrives... do the steps on each hard drive.. and then replace the hard drives in each unit with the one I have created?
> 
> It really does sound 100 times easier than just upgrading was last time. (I added a second drive to my TiVo). It almost sounds "too" easy and with almost no risk at all if you aren't doing anything to your TiVo drive but removing the original and putting this one in after you run The Zipper)
> 
> Thanks so much.. !!!


1) nope but that would be cool 
2) yes
3) You're quite welcome


----------



## twh3842

OK I re-zippered the drive, entered the correct IP address and I can now get a bash prompt but when I run the "sh tweak.sh" command I get this message:

_bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# dir
bash: dir: command not found
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
tweak.sh: wget: command not found
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:_

Can anyone tell what is happening?


----------



## twh3842

Another problem is I can connect via telnet but not via TWP or FTP.


----------



## twh3842

twh3842 said:


> OK I re-zippered the drive, entered the correct IP address and I can now get a bash prompt but when I run the "sh tweak.sh" command I get this message:
> 
> _bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02# dir
> bash: dir: command not found
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> tweak.sh: wget: command not found
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:_
> 
> Can anyone tell what is happening?


Gunnyman can you help me with this? I don't know anything about linux.


----------



## pendragn

twh3842 said:


> Gunnyman can you help me with this? I don't know anything about linux.


Can anybody help or just Gunny?

Do you have the busybox tools installed? I think that's where wget comes from. Also, do an LS in that directory (instead of dir) and post what files are there. If the right files are there, tweaks.sh won't try to wget an update.

tk


----------



## twh3842

pendragn said:


> Can anybody help or just Gunny?
> 
> Do you have the busybox tools installed? I think that's where wget comes from. Also, do an LS in that directory (instead of dir) and post what files are there. If the right files are there, tweaks.sh won't try to wget an update.
> 
> tk


Thanks, I'll take help from anyone. I have tried the ls and dir and get the "command not found" message

I used the zipper cd I downloaded and I thought it should have all the files necessary. I must have done something wrong.


----------



## twh3842

When I re-ran the zipper I got some interesting messages. I wrote them down so here they are. Maybe this will mean something to you.

_mkdir: Cannot create directory '/tivo/busybox': File exists
tar: Hmm, this doesn't look like a tar archive
tar: Skipping to next file header
tar: Only read 3408 bytes from archive/cdrom/tivotools.tar
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
Disabling firewall...
Copying author file...
Creating flag for enhancements script...
Copying hacks to tivo drive...
mkdir: Cannot create directory '/tivo/hacks': File exists
Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
VMLINUX_.GZ: 40.4%--replaced with VMLINUX.

1+1 records in
1+1 records out

Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo:_

After I entered the IP addresses I got the message:

_Success! Your drive is now hacked. Install in your Tivo and boot_

Any problems with this I should be concerned with?


----------



## Willy

Thank you for the Zipper tool. I have used MFSTools in the past to enlarge Dtivos but it was a while back and I'm a little rusty. But I did read through everything and it looks very doable. Thanks.

I am in the middle of trying to zipper my "new" refurbished HDVR2. I assembled the tools...$5 PTV 4.02 tools for the hacked kernel, I made the zipper disk. I pulled the drive from the HDVR2. It showed version 3.1.1e. I made a backup of it using mfstools from the PTV disk and I restored the backup image onto a new 300 GB drive. To test it, I put it back in and it was fine.

Now, onto Zipper. I zippered the drive and put it back into the Tivo, but I got a reboot loop on Welcome ... I could hear the HD rebooting about every 15 seconds. Hmm.. So I started from scratch. I restored my virgin image onto the 300 GB HD once more and it tested fine. Now I tried to rezipper again and I noticed that one of the messages said it detected the unit as an HR10-250. Is that the problem? Why would it think that? Is there any way to tell zipper that it is a HDRV2? 

Following the 2nd zipper attempt, again I got the same reboot loop. I tried to follow the guide specifically but I could use a little help. Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

twh3842 said:


> Thanks, I'll take help from anyone. I have tried the ls and dir and get the "command not found" message
> 
> I used the zipper cd I downloaded and I thought it should have all the files necessary. I must have done something wrong.


yep you need to build teh tools cd and add tivotool.tar and superpatch too.
go back and re-read the directions.


----------



## twh3842

Gunnyman said:


> yep you need to build teh tools cd and add tivotool.tar and superpatch too.
> go back and re-read the directions.


There is a file calle tivotools.tar on the cd and superpatch-67all-Nutkase-1.1.tcl

Is the "s" in tivotools.tar incorrect?


----------



## Gunnyman

you have it correct


----------



## twh3842

Gunnyman said:


> you have it correct


OK so if my tools cd is correct then what else could be the problem?


----------



## Gunnyman

per http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3766359&&#post3766359
you are missing the rbautch_files.tgz
read the post right after the linked one.


----------



## twh3842

Gunnyman said:


> per http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3766359&&#post3766359
> you are missing the rbautch_files.tgz
> read the post right after the linked one.


It probably seems like I'm not doing the research to do this myself but I am. I've searched through the posts trying to figure out what the problem is but I'm not having any luck. I have read the post you referenced and made sure that I have the rbautch_files.tgz.

Let me list the files that are on the cd to avoid any confusion.
000001
bootpage
network.tcl
rbautch_files.tgz
rc.sysinit.author
set_mrv_name_67.tcl
superpatch-67all-nutkase-1.1.tcl
tivotools.tar
tweak.sh
tweak_uninstall.sh
VMLINUX_.GZ
zipper.sh

Am I missing something?


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman,

I posted in response to your appeal for a guide in the Zipper Wiki as ...um...a distraction.

Never used a Wiki before. Please let me know if you think I should clarify/correct/throw it away or whatever 

Just trying to "pay it forward" a bit.

I gotta figure out this Wiki entry structure so I can do it more elegantly.

My thanks continue to be all Zippered up! :up:


----------



## stevecon

I ran Zipper on 4 Tivos & worked fine. The 5th unit - an RCA DVR40 went w/o a hitch until I installed in the Tivo. Stuck at "Powering Up" Ok, grabbed a 40G drive from a Hughes unit - Zippered it up, again, no problems. Installed in Tivo, booted up. I am unable to access via telnet. I reran the Zipper 2 more times, each time indicates its ready. I've got it connected to where a Zippered Tivo is connected - so the network should be good - status lights on the FA120 & router indicate connection. What did I miss??

Steve


----------



## Gunnyman

kimsan said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> I posted in response to your appeal for a guide in the Zipper Wiki as ...um...a distraction.
> 
> Never used a Wiki before. Please let me know if you think I should clarify/correct/throw it away or whatever
> 
> Just trying to "pay it forward" a bit.
> 
> I gotta figure out this Wiki entry structure so I can do it more elegantly.
> 
> My thanks continue to be all Zippered up! :up:


I saw it and Thanks
just (if you haven't yet) create an account and put sig/timestamp on your entries.


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> I saw it and Thanks
> just (if you haven't yet) create an account and put sig/timestamp on your entries.


I figured you *had* to have an account to post, so that's done. I'll tag it.


----------



## Gunnyman

twh3842 said:


> It probably seems like I'm not doing the research to do this myself but I am. I've searched through the posts trying to figure out what the problem is but I'm not having any luck. I have read the post you referenced and made sure that I have the rbautch_files.tgz.
> 
> Let me list the files that are on the cd to avoid any confusion.
> 000001
> bootpage
> network.tcl
> rbautch_files.tgz
> rc.sysinit.author
> set_mrv_name_67.tcl
> superpatch-67all-nutkase-1.1.tcl
> tivotools.tar
> tweak.sh
> tweak_uninstall.sh
> VMLINUX_.GZ
> zipper.sh
> 
> Am I missing something?


Looks good, scratching my head though.


----------



## Gunnyman

stevecon said:


> I ran Zipper on 4 Tivos & worked fine. The 5th unit - an RCA DVR40 went w/o a hitch until I installed in the Tivo. Stuck at "Powering Up" Ok, grabbed a 40G drive from a Hughes unit - Zippered it up, again, no problems. Installed in Tivo, booted up. I am unable to access via telnet. I reran the Zipper 2 more times, each time indicates its ready. I've got it connected to where a Zippered Tivo is connected - so the network should be good - status lights on the FA120 & router indicate connection. What did I miss??
> 
> Steve


Steve are you using a bridge, or a switch on that 5th unit? is it perhaps not connected to the same subnet as the rest of your network?


----------



## twh3842

Gunnyman said:


> Looks good, scratching my head though.


OK I think I may have figured it out. I downloaded the tivotools.tar file from DDB but it was called tivotools[1].tar.rar. I changed the name of this file to tivotools.tar thinking it was misnamed. Reading the post again it say to extract the tivotools.tar file from that. Is the .rar file an archive file and if so how do I extract it? Windows does not recognize the .rar extension.

Thanks Gunny for all of your help.


----------



## Gunnyman

a HA!

winrar


----------



## stevecon

Gunnyman said:


> Steve are you using a bridge, or a switch on that 5th unit? is it perhaps not connected to the same subnet as the rest of your network?


Right now, it's connected to the same router (192.168.0.3) my hr10-250 is on. The HR10-250 is 192.168.0.200, the trouble Tivo is 192.168.0.204.

Pinging 192.168.0.200 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time<10ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time<10ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time<10ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.200:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Pinging 192.168.0.204 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.204:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 14ms, Average = 3ms

???????

Thanks


----------



## cjs226

It appears /etc/resolv.conf was overwritten with the default statements following the scheduled reboot of my tivo last night.

1. Should I add some code into /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author to rebuild resolv.conf upon bootup?
2. What else might have been overwritten?
3. How necessary are the scheduled reboots?


----------



## willardcpa

strevecon, I know about zip about networking. Pickup up most of what little I know from "hows this work".  
But that being said, is there a chance that address 204 is outside of the range your router will support??
Just remember I know about zip, just vaguely recalling some other comments I've read here.


----------



## bnm81002

Willy said:


> Thank you for the Zipper tool. I have used MFSTools in the past to enlarge Dtivos but it was a while back and I'm a little rusty. But I did read through everything and it looks very doable. Thanks.
> 
> I am in the middle of trying to zipper my "new" refurbished HDVR2. I assembled the tools...$5 PTV 4.02 tools for the hacked kernel, I made the zipper disk. I pulled the drive from the HDVR2. It showed version 3.1.1e. I made a backup of it using mfstools from the PTV disk and I restored the backup image onto a new 300 GB drive. To test it, I put it back in and it was fine.
> 
> Now, onto Zipper. I zippered the drive and put it back into the Tivo, but I got a reboot loop on Welcome ... I could hear the HD rebooting about every 15 seconds. Hmm.. So I started from scratch. I restored my virgin image onto the 300 GB HD once more and it tested fine. Now I tried to rezipper again and I noticed that one of the messages said it detected the unit as an HR10-250. Is that the problem? Why would it think that? Is there any way to tell zipper that it is a HDRV2?
> 
> Following the 2nd zipper attempt, again I got the same reboot loop. I tried to follow the guide specifically but I could use a little help. Thanks.


The Zipper requires 6.2 software version, put the original drive back in the unit and force a phone call and see if it gets updated to 6.2 from 3.1.1e, it will eventually, just dunno when though, then you can go ahead and Zipper it


----------



## TechniKal

Is there anyway to change the phone settings after Zipper is installed? I don't want to call the 'mothership', but it would be nice to be able to order PPV through the remote and have CallerID. However, I have settings in my 'Call Prefix' line that prevent the phone from connecting. I can't change the settings because it tries to do a test call and it seems that no call can complete now - not even to pick up the listing of local call in numbers.

Is there anyway to change the settings without doing a test call? Or anyway to allow the test call to complete under Zipper, then reenable the call out block?


----------



## Gunnyman

the ppv call is totally separate from the tivo call so you should be fine.
to temporarily let a test call go through, look at the etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file
comment out the two route commands with a "#" reboot tivo using a unix friendly text editor like metapad
make the test call
edit author file again removing the "#" symbols.


----------



## TechniKal

Thanks - is there any reason I can't edit the rc.sysinit.author file with the Joe text editor via telnet?


----------



## MartyBoy00

One more question... (I'm hoping)... I have made the disks and I am ready to go... bought a 160 GB Seagate HD to do it on... when it comes to the prompt for the IP address for the TiVo unit, do I make it up? Or is there one... ? I am using a Netgear wireless router, but I will be connecting via wireline... (I would do wireless, but I don't know what extra equipment I might need)... I am very excited to try this... No risk really because the original TiVo HD will be untouched.. so if I mess up, I can put it back in..  Thanks again.. hope I don't seem to 'dumb'... I am just very anal about asking questions before the fact..


----------



## Gunnyman

if you are using dhcp then assign one within your dhcp server's (router) range of ip's if you are not, then make sure it is in the same subnet of the rest of your network.


----------



## Gunnyman

TechniKal said:


> Thanks - is there any reason I can't edit the rc.sysinit.author file with the Joe text editor via telnet?


no in fact it's preferable


----------



## rbautch

cjs226 said:


> It appears /etc/resolv.conf was overwritten with the default statements following the scheduled reboot of my tivo last night.
> 
> 1. Should I add some code into /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author to rebuild resolv.conf upon bootup?
> 2. What else might have been overwritten?
> 3. How necessary are the scheduled reboots?


 I cant think of any reason why resolv.conf would get overwritten. Is it possible that your edits didn't take because the filesystem was mounted ro? Reboots are discussed at length in this and the enhancement script thread.


----------



## twh3842

Thanks Gunnyman. The Tivo is zippered and working propperly. Good jos on the zipper. It works really well when you have the right files on the cd.

Tom


----------



## HUGE2U

I was messing around, and re-installing the enhancement script and ran into some trouble where I lost my network connection to my HR10-250. I zippered to to fix it but no dice, and now I am stuck in a rebooting loop and I cannot figure out how to get out of it. I plugged in the serial cable and logged the output, I am hoping someone can figure this out so I do not have to start with a fresh image.

The trouble is obviously at the end, but I have no idea what it means.



Code:


is: 00005430
FPU revision is: 00005410
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19
:25 PST 2004
Determined physical RAM map:
 memory: 08000000 @ 00000000 (usable)
On node 0 totalpages: 32768
zone(0): 32768 pages.
zone(1): 0 pages.
zone(2): 0 pages.
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware
=false
Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec
Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS
Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80583000
Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81183000
Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81383000
Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80583000.
Memory: 91240k/131072k available (1222k kernel code, 39832k reserved, 81k data,
64k init, 0k highmem)
Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable.
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX
PCI: Probing PCI hardware
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A
ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039
Initializing RT netlink socket
Starting kswapd
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en
abled
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
hda: WDC WD2500LB-55EDA0, ATA DISK drive
hdb: WDC WD2500JB-00FUA0, ATA DISK drive
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87
hda: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63
hdb: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63
Partition check:
 hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13
 hda14
 hdb: [mac] hdb1 hdb2 hdb3[M]
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
PPP Deflate Compression module registered
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP
IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed
## MIPS ## arch-specific shell functions defined
Starting rc.sysinit
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist
umount: /initrd: not mounted
Activating swap partitions
Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1)
Loading i2c driver
Loading core system drivers
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1
Loading ircatch ...
IRMC registry var is 0 (AVR not present).
Loading irblast ...
Checking for Kickstart panic signal
exit_code = 0
Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
Inode 2050, i_blocks wrong 1288 (counted=1284).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2052, i_blocks wrong 326 (counted=322).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2059, i_blocks wrong 2232 (counted=2224).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2056, i_blocks wrong 6120 (counted=6118).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2057, i_blocks wrong 954 (counted=948).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Fix summary information? yes

/dev/hda9: 437/32768 files (7.1% non-contiguous), 36756/131072 blocks
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
/dev/hda9: clean, 437/32768 files, 36756/131072 blocks
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
Mounting /var
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
Cleaning up /var/mtab...
Using default TIVO_SVR_ADDR
Mounting initial environment...
Loading input section drivers
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x12
Cleaning up temporary files in /var/tmp and /var/run
Cleaning up old slices and bundles in /var/packages...
Checking space in /var
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Initializing TiVo extension...
Set up environment vars for hardware configuration...
Remote control is  TIVO
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10
Loading media drivers...
Loading ideturbo ...
TiVo disk statistics module loaded
Disk cautionlevel is 3
hda: Generic ATA management
Auto-detecting oslink module (asic 5).
Not Installing oslink module.
Loading fan ...
Loading therm ...
Loading output section drivers ...
Using dual-tuner HD client priorities
/tvbin/atscapp: ATSC Interface Version 0.4, compiled on Feb 10 2004
2004 probe
Changed Broadcom output format to 4801
Broadcom DVI colorspace set to RGB
Splash the screen...
Loading AV chip dssapp
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.16, compiled on Jan 23 2004
Look for debug board ...
Enabling local route...
Setting TCP keepalive parameters...
Starting logging daemons...
Check for PROM update ...
Updating system clock UID=0
Time set to: Fri Feb 17 06:17:24 2006
Have a nice day.
Checking for additional disk...
Starting EventSwitcher...
Not going to start Test service with NULL executable
Not going to start Epg Manager (/tvbin/EpgManager isn't an existing executable)
Not going to start thttpd (/tvbin/thttpd isn't an existing executable)
Not going to start DmComponent (/tvbin/DmComponent isn't an existing executable)
Not going to start IdlComponent (/tvbin/idl-component isn't an existing executab
le)
Not going to start Falcon (/tvbin/falcon isn't an existing executable)
Start fan control...
Terminal temp: 71
Critical temp: 62
Logging temp: 60
Target temp: 50
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Checking for database conversions...
Not upgrading software
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Starting Services.
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin
g to 32
insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory
MCP startup complete
Calling Run...
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
Using a smartSorter!
Creating ApgReader
**Transition from unpaired to paired card.**
Initialize with 2 live caches
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to ACQUIRE_MARKER
No response when asking version info, tried 10 times.
Microcode version is TiVo!
ApgManager Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to BOOT
Adding networks of interest...ApgBootState:::DoBackgroundWork
ApgBootState:::DoBackgroundWork
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT
ApgBootState:::DoBackgroundWork
ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD
In ClearChannels
Out ClearChannels
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or dire
ctory
Starting fakecall
fakecall Installed
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: /enhancements/TWPrun.sh: No such file or directory
crond: /var/spool/cron/crontabs: No such file or directory
rc.sysinit is complete
bash: no job control in this shell
bash-2.02# ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to PREP_SETUP
ApgManager Transition from state PREP_SETUP to EXPRESSION_EVALUATION
ApgManager Transition from state EXPRESSION_EVALUATION to STEADY_STATE
emulate_load_store_insn: sending signal 11 to myworld(188)
$0 : 00000000 9001d400 00000001 00000007 100688f0 000000e5 000000f1 7f5c42cc
$8 : 00000001 7f5c40dc 7f5c417c 7f5c4224 00000000 fa000000 000dd807 7c000000
$16: 00000001 7f61a694 7f5f3d54 7f6ca6cc 00000001 7f61a6a4 7fff74a8 7fff74b0
$24: 00000000 0073c3f0                   100484c0 7fff72b0 7fff77a0 0073899c
Hi : 00000000
Lo : 00000000
epc  : 007389b8    Not tainted
Status: 8001d413
Cause : 00000014
       8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80021568 8001d7b8  007389b8
       007389b8 100484c0 (Bad trace)
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ContextMgr event handler <188> died due to signal 11
pc 0x7389bc status 0x8001d413 cause 0x000014 bva 0x000091 hi 00000000 lo 0000000
0
R00 0x00000000  R01 0x9001d400  R02 0x00000001  R03 0x00000007
R04 0x100688f0  R05 0x000000e5  R06 0x000000f1  R07 0x7f5c42cc
R08 0x00000001  R09 0x7f5c40dc  R10 0x7f5c417c  R11 0x7f5c4224
R12 0x00000000  R13 0xfa000000  R14 0x000dd807  R15 0x7c000000
R16 0x00000001  R17 0x7f61a694  R18 0x7f5f3d54  R19 0x7f6ca6cc
R20 0x00000001  R21 0x7f61a6a4  R22 0x7fff74a8  R23 0x7fff74b0
R24 0x00000000  R25 0x0073c3f0  R26 0x00ed1cd0  R27 0x00000000
R28 0x100484c0  R29 0x7fff72b0  R30 0x7fff77a0  R31 0x0073899c
7389bc 100484c0 Illegal read at 0fff6594
do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to myworld(188)
$0 : 00000000 1003c2a8 03e00000 00000001 27bd0000 7fff6fe8 7fff6fec 7fff6ff0
$8 : 0fff6590 100070b4 0fff6594 7fff6fe4 100484c0 03c0e821 03a0f021 00000000
$16: 00000000 04000000 fc0c0000 10000000 b0000000 7fff72d8 afbe0000 afbf0000
$24: 00000000 00000000                   100484c0 7fff6d80 8fbe0000 00e036e0
Hi : 17b46908
Lo : b684df2f
epc  : 00e030f0    Not tainted
Status: 8001d413
Cause : 00000008
       8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022d74 80024db8  00e030f0
       00e030f0 00e036e0 7fff7028 (Bad trace)
flushing ide devices: hda hdb
Restarting system.

Thanks for any help,

HUGE


----------



## emherrma

Hey guys, I just went through the procedure on your website to upgrade my HDVR2. I bought a virgin 200GB HD and ran the zipper instructions. I got to step L and my tivo booted fine after running the zipper and installing a new image. The problem is that it never rebooted like the instructions mentioned it would to setup the network parameters. After it finished booting, I couldnt telnet to it. I am using a Netgear FA120 as my USB adapter. My Motorola SBG1000 router seems to see that the LAN cable is plugged in from its end and the FA120 seems to have all the framilliar blinking lights like it sees my router. I tried re-running the zipper program a few times afterward. Once with the image, once without. Neither seemed to matter. Any ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman

what happens when you telnet? connection refused? or another error?


----------



## emherrma

wow. That was quick. Found the problem was that the tivo ip address was set outside the range of my DHCP router . Just fixed it and it rebooted as expected now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gunnyman

no problem


----------



## Tonedeaf

Gunny, thanks for your help yesterday on my telnet issue. Got it resolved and installed Hackman aswell. Love what you and rbautch have done for the community here. Kudos to both of you. :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

:up:
glad to hear it.


----------



## emherrma

Gunny,
question about when I run the tweak.sh script. Getting some messages that I dont think I should be getting.

bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: k

Continuing...
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: mastersav Host name lookup failure
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: Make sure your Tivo is connect
ed to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#

Not sure why it is trying to go to mastersav. Any ideas?


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> The trouble is obviously at the end, but I have no idea what it means.


That makes two of us. However you can try a few things shy of re-imaging. First replace the kernel. If that doesn't work, restore a new image to a spare hard drive, and try copying the entire root filesystem from the newly restored drive to the problem drive using dd. Put both drives in a PC to do this. If your root filesystem is on hda4, then the command would look something like this


Code:


dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hdb4

 Note that when you run the enhancement script on an HR10-250, it manually patches your tivoapp to disable encryption, etc., but only does it if software ver 3.1.5e or 3.1.5f is detected. I thought I remember you had an older version of the software. This shouldn't cause your tivo not to boot, unless the patches ran somehow and screwed up your tivoapp.


----------



## Gunnyman

emherrma said:


> Gunny,
> question about when I run the tweak.sh script. Getting some messages that I dont think I should be getting.
> 
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
> interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
> exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: k
> 
> Continuing...
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: mastersav Host name lookup failure
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: Make sure your Tivo is connect
> ed to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> 
> Not sure why it is trying to go to mastersav. Any ideas?


the tweak script goes to masersav (rbautch's site) to get the latest and greatest rbautch.tgz.
can your tivo get to the internet? and is rbautch_files.tgz on your tools disk?


----------



## rbautch

emherrma said:


> Gunny,
> question about when I run the tweak.sh script. Getting some messages that I dont think I should be getting.
> 
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
> interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
> exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: k
> 
> Continuing...
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: mastersav Host name lookup failure
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: Make sure your Tivo is connect
> ed to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> 
> Not sure why it is trying to go to mastersav. Any ideas?


It goes to mastersav (my site) to get the latest version of the rbautch_files.tgz archive. You have two options. One is to fix your DNS settings. Two is to extract the files archive from the tools disk and stick it in the same directory as tweak.sh. Tweak.sh will recognize the archive is there already and will not try to download it.


----------



## emherrma

My tivo "should" be able to access the internet. Checking the router settings a little closer now.

The rbautch_files.tgz IS on my tools disk though. Is there a way I can copy them directly to the tivo instead?


----------



## HUGE2U

rbautch said:


> That makes two of us. However you can try a few things shy of re-imaging. First replace the kernel. If that doesn't work, restore a new image to a spare hard drive, and try copying the entire root filesystem from the newly restored drive to the problem drive using dd. Put both drives in a PC to do this. If your root filesystem is on hda4, then the command would look something like this
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hdb4
> 
> Note that when you run the enhancement script on an HR10-250, it manually patches your tivoapp to disable encryption, etc., but only does it if software ver 3.1.5e or 3.1.5f is detected. I thought I remember you had an older version of the software. This shouldn't cause your tivo not to boot, unless the patches ran somehow and screwed up your tivoapp.


It is at 3.1.5f, but that does give me some new things to try. If the Tivoapp is messed up, I can just restore a a backup one right ?

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> It is at 3.1.5f, but that does give me some new things to try. If the Tivoapp is messed up, I can just restore a a backup one right ?
> 
> HUGE


Yes.


----------



## emherrma

Ok, I hate to ask. But I cant seem to get my DNS settings right for this guy. Im a newbie (obviously). So what command(s) could I use to copy your file from my tools disk to the appropriate dir?


----------



## Gunnyman

if ftp is working, just ftp the file to same directory as tweak.sh


----------



## HUGE2U

rbautch said:


> Yes.


Cool - now, assuming that works, I will want to re-patch it. Which script pacthes the tivoapp to disable encryption etc? superpatch?

HUGE


----------



## stevecon

willardcpa said:


> strevecon, I know about zip about networking. Pickup up most of what little I know from "hows this work".
> But that being said, is there a chance that address 204 is outside of the range your router will support??
> Just remember I know about zip, just vaguely recalling some other comments I've read here.


Hi Willard - 255 is the end of the rope for addresses before you have to index up ie:
192.168.0.255 + 1 = 192.168.1.0. But, good catch. I did try again with 192.168.0.199, same problem. I spent hours on it yesterday - so I gave up on it until this afternoon when I'll try some other addresses.


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> Cool - now, assuming that works, I will want to re-patch it. Which script pacthes the tivoapp to disable encryption etc? superpatch?
> 
> HUGE


tweak.sh will do it. Superpatch does not work on an HR10-250.


----------



## emherrma

Thanks for the ftp idea! Getting much closer now. Still get an error though. Looks like it cannot extract proplery for the tweak.sh to run. Should I extract on my hd, then ftp all the files?

bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# dir
mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
network.tcl tweak.sh
rbautch_files.tgz tweak_uninstall.sh
set_mrv_name_67.tcl
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks/
Skipping new script download...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: inflate error 2
tar: Unable to read all data
tar: Unable to read all data
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]:


----------



## HUGE2U

rbautch said:


> tweak.sh will do it. Superpatch does not work on an HR10-250.


Awesome, and it will automatically know which version of tivoapp I have right? I started with 3.1.5, upgraded to 3.1.5f - but if I restoer form a backup I will not know which version it is from.

HUGE


----------



## Gunnyman

try making tivo file system writeable from bash with "rw" first.


----------



## emherrma

doent seem to be a "rw" command. There is a "readonly" command


----------



## Gunnyman

oh hang on I forgot you don't have teh aliases installed yet.  my fault
do this at BASH prompt 


Code:


mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## emherrma

Darn. Same error after the command


----------



## Gunnyman

odd
untar on your pc 1st then


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> Awesome, and it will automatically know which version of tivoapp I have right? I started with 3.1.5, upgraded to 3.1.5f - but if I restoer form a backup I will not know which version it is from.
> 
> HUGE


 Yes, it will know. If it's not a 3.1.5f or 3.1.5e, it will skip the tivoapp patch.


----------



## rbautch

emherrma said:


> Darn. Same error after the command


 Did you transfer in binary mode?


----------



## emherrma

that was the problem. Good call. Just ran the scripts and everything worked great! Thanks again guys!


----------



## emherrma

Ok. Now that I have successfully installed the zipper (Thanks again guys). I would like, if possible, to instal a second (my original unhacked 6.2) HD. I read through as many of the 3k+ posts as time would allow, but didnt see anything quite like this.

I think I should have done some planning beforehand from the sounds of it. Also, mfsadd seems like what I should be using correct? A pointer in the right direction would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes mfsadd
and a bracket and a fan kit from weaknees.
Honestly though a 1 drive system is better less heat and easier to figure out which drive has gone bad on you.


----------



## emherrma

Agreed. Plus, a 40Gig HD isnt much use in a TiVo these days anyway. 

Ok. You convinced me. I will just use my new one. So is there an easy way to copy my existing data from my old 40 gig to my new one? Dont know the directory structure on them well enough yet. Do I still use the mfsadd or is there an eaiser way?


----------



## Gunnyman

you should have started with hinsdale's guide and done a piped mfsbackup|mfsrestore


----------



## starbiker99

emherrma said:


> Agreed. Plus, a 40Gig HD isnt much use in a TiVo these days anyway.
> 
> Ok. You convinced me. I will just use my new one. So is there an easy way to copy my existing data from my old 40 gig to my new one? Dont know the directory structure on them well enough yet. Do I still use the mfsadd or is there an eaiser way?


If I were you I would copy the the old try to the new drive which basically writes over everything then you can re Zipper the new drive. Just a thought that way you keep all stuff and get the bells and whistles.


----------



## HUGE2U

rbautch said:


> Yes, it will know. If it's not a 3.1.5f or 3.1.5e, it will skip the tivoapp patch.


After restoring and old tivoapp everythig worked fine. I then re-ran the enhancement script. The script patched my tivoapp on my 3.1.5f but that resulted in a rebooting loop. I could not figure out which tivoapp was actually my orignal unhacked 3.1.5f tivoapp (there are a few different backups), so I used my 3.1.5d one instead. The script did not patch it (I did it manually to disable encryption) and all seems to be well. Is there any sense in me tracking down a 3.1.5f tivoapp or will the one I am be ok?

Thanks again,

HUGE


----------



## MartyBoy00

I finished... too awesome. It was easier than I could possibly have imagined. (I am ordering a 2nd HDVR2 and I already zippered a hard drive for it with a different IP address)

Couldn't thank you enough... curious, now that it is up and running, is there a thread that shows me how to do all the fun stuff you have helped me enable?


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> After restoring and old tivoapp everythig worked fine. I then re-ran the enhancement script. The script patched my tivoapp on my 3.1.5f but that resulted in a rebooting loop. I could not figure out which tivoapp was actually my orignal unhacked 3.1.5f tivoapp (there are a few different backups), so I used my 3.1.5d one instead. The script did not patch it (I did it manually to disable encryption) and all seems to be well. Is there any sense in me tracking down a 3.1.5f tivoapp or will the one I am be ok?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> HUGE


 If you have 3.1.5f software, you should be using a 3.1.5f tivoapp. 
I'd appreciate if you would take a look at the tivoapp patches in /enhancements/start.sh and try them one by one to see if they work. You're the first person who has reported a problem with the patches in the script.


----------



## hyde76

New issue though it could be any number of things. Zippered the HDVR2 and it seemed to work well enough. Yesterday I applied the standby 62 patch and it worked however, now, my HDVR2 seems to be stuck in an endless reboot after a few minutes of being up and running. I am traveling all next week and did not have time to fiddle with it so I pulled the zippered drive and reinstalled the original which seems to work well enough without reboots. 

Only thing I can think of that caused this was a problem transferring the Tuikhelper.tcl that was associated with the standby patch. Could this be part of the problem causing reboots? I don't know much about the utility and it's admittedly not well documented. I'm going to rezipper when I get back home and try it again from scratch but I'm interested to hear if anyone else has experienced this issue. Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

sounds like your tivoapp patching didn't go well.
restore the original (called tivoapp.original) located in tvbin.
after that you MAY need to re-run superpatch.


----------



## Culverinc

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by stevecon
> To all you hacked HR10-250 owners out there: When you point your browser at your HR10-250's IP addy, and click "SCREEN" (http://192.168.0.xxx/screen/), what do you see? I get:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_screen '/' ''
> invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
> while executing
> "SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
> (procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Go to your tivowebplus directory and delete hackman.ini and hackman.cfg if they are there. Then restart TWP.


I'm getting this same error message on (2) HR10-250's. I've deleted the hackman files and restarted as suggested with both 4.0.2 and 4.1.0 versions of Hackman with the same result. Anything else I should try?

Dennis


----------



## TechniKal

Two more questions - The CallerID info displays way at the top of the screen - getting cut off. Is there any way to adjust where it displays on the screen?

Secondly, the DWL-122 that I've been using without issue all the sudden doesn't work anymore. I haven't changed the router. I did run the setSSIDwep script to see about enabling WEP, but didn't turn on WEP. Wired connection still works. The wireless adaptor works when plugged into a PC. I've reran teh setSSIDwep script again to verify the ssid and lack of wep, rebooted multiple times - but still no link. Any idea what could be going on?


----------



## blueshoo

TechniKal said:


> The CallerID info displays way at the top of the screen - getting cut off. Is there any way to adjust where it displays on the screen?


Not sure if it will work or not, but it may work to modify the *OPTSTIVO* variable in */enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/ncid* to include *-l#* where # is the line number to display the caller ID.

I modified one of the DisplayText TWP modules to use out2osd since I couldn't get the other on screen display apps to work, but knew out2osd was okay since ncid was using it. Anyway, the -l paramter will do the trick, but don't know if it will work in that script or not. *out2osd --help* to display all options.


----------



## Gunnyman

Just wanted to thank the contributors at zipperwiki.thewallens.net.
It's really shaping up nicely!


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

Gunnyman said:


> Just wanted to thank the contributors at zipperwiki.thewallens.net.
> It's really shaping up nicely!


Gunnyman,

Zipper Wiki? You really do not want any free time on your hands do you?


----------



## Gunnyman

all I did was set it up and has for help


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> the readme file in the tools disk download


Gunny, I don't have a readme file in the Tools Disk...


----------



## pacor

I have a question. I got the PTV instant cake for a DSR704, and the question I have is that I don't find the kernel. I burned the CD image I downloaded and looked on it and I see the 00001 disk image, but I don't find a VMLINUX_.GZ file, I have a VMLINUZ file(no extension), that I think is a kernel because I went ahead and ran the PTV upgrade on a new hard driver and I see it loading that file when doing the LINUX boot. The question I have is do I need to gzip that file and create a VMLINUX_.GZ from it to run the zipper? Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

no you also need the 5 dollar boot cd. the kernel you want is on there.


----------



## Gunnyman

SBI said:


> Gunny, I don't have a readme file in the Tools Disk...


dig deeper it's in rbautch_files.tgz


----------



## clover_kid

Downloaded and ran the ZIPPER on my 15.00 DTivo..Worked like a champ. Thanks for all your work...This one was so much EASIER to do using the zipper rather than the UnGuide...Thanks AGAIN


----------



## gobble

I need to copy some files to my HR10-250 which I believe is done by FTP. I've been searching for the last hour for a how-to guide on FTP but haven't found anything. Does anyone have any thoughts on where I should look to learn this? How do I copy a file from my PC to the already hacked Tivo?

Edit: I found mfs_ftp and the instructions for it which says it must first be copied to my Tivo. How do I copy this or any file to the Tivo? I can access the Tivo via Telnet and TivoWeBPlus, but can't figure out how to copy files to it.


----------



## Gunnyman

ftp daemon should be running on the tivo
just get an ftp program like filezilla and connect to the tivo
mfs_ftp is not going to do what you want.


----------



## SBI

Gunnyman said:


> dig deeper it's in rbautch_files.tgz


Thanks!!


----------



## gobble

Gunnyman said:


> ftp daemon should be running on the tivo
> just get an ftp program like filezilla and connect to the tivo
> mfs_ftp is not going to do what you want.


Thanks. Filezilla is a slick tool. I'm working on something (you can probably guess what it is) that requires me to copy ciphercheck.tcl into the /var/mfs_ftp directory according to the guide I'm following. It appears that the zipper doesn't put mfs_ftp on the Tivo. Am I going to create a problem if I add this?


----------



## Gunnyman

no not at all
you should be fine


----------



## bretnj

I'm having the same problem. Tried making it readwrite like you posted, but it still gives me the same error when I do 'sh tweak.sh'. Any ideas?


----------



## Tomaroosky

Scratching my head!

About 6 months ago I ran through the Unguide and hacked my Series 2 successfully. A couple weeks ago I ran the tweak script and that also went through successfully. A couple days ago I restarted my tivo and when it came back up the networking no longer worked, couldn't ping, telnet, MRV, anything. I tried restarting again, switched to a wired connection still no worky... 

So today I pulled the drive and ran the zipper process, keeping my current image intact. The zipper worked fine and I put it back in the Tivo and upon boot up was able to telnet back in, MRV worked as well. However, the following strange things are happening.

1. I type LS for a directory listing and I get a Unzip 5.50 help screen.
2. I try to run the tweak script and it comes up with the you must uninstall script first.
3. I ran the uninstall and got the following message

MSTRBROOM-TiVo# sh tweak_uninstall.sh 
Removing directories and files...
skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
4. I try to run tweak again and see the Unzip Help screen message followed by a message that tells me the download failed adjust my dns settings. I answer yes, after following the steps it tells me to rerun tweak. When I run again it comes up with the same message.

5. When I do a dir, cuz I can't do a LS as mentioned above, none of the directories or files show up with colors like they do in LS - is this normal?

6. I then reran the zipper process - but I still have the same problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## rbautch

Sounds like some of your binaries in /busybox may be corrupt. I've had the unzip thing happen before. FTP tivotools.tar to your /busybox directory and untar it, replacing everything that's in there now.


----------



## llurkin

Question 1. In my attempt to resolve the problem that's being discussed, my attempt to ftp tivotools.tar to /busybox, I get the following:

ftp> cd busybox
250 Directory change successful.
ftp> put tivotools.tar
200 PORT command successful.
550 Error opening file; Read-only file system.
ftp>

Is the Read-only file system in my PC or the Tivo.. and how do I cure this?

Question 2. It appears that when rbautch_files.tgz is "unzipped", it is then deleted. I receive the same message when I try to send rbautch_files.tgz to the tivo by ftp. At the moment I have run "uninstall",removed the Tivo drive, put it in my PC and zippered it about 5 times. 

Each time it is reinstalled into the tivo, a similar problem is encountered.. Unzip , Download, directories not found.

Then I went to mastersav to get the newest file.. Nice site, but where do you hide the files?

Like Edison, I know many ways not to make the zipper work. What method should be used to make it work?


----------



## rbautch

Type rw at bash to mount read-write. Then try again. The rbautch_files.tgz archive is contained in the tools disk download.


----------



## llurkin

bash-2.02# cd /busybox
bash-2.02# rw
bash: rw: command not found
bash-2.02#

Now what next??


----------



## Gunnyman

sounds like you don't have profiles installed either
the command you want is mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## danny7481

do you have to have a network to use the zipper? i plan on getting a wireless router later, but dont have it yet. thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

you don't HAVE to, you can connect with a crossover cable between the tivo and your PC.
Just set up the tivo and the PC with static IP's in the same subnet.


----------



## SBI

Does the Zipper do anything to un-scramble?

Can someone point to a procedure for unscrambling after Zipper?

Thank you.


----------



## Gunnyman

SBI said:


> Does the Zipper do anything to un-scramble?
> 
> Can someone point to a procedure for unscrambling after Zipper?
> 
> Thank you.


Nothing the zipper does touches "existing recordings"
you are going to have to search over on ddb for further help.


----------



## tkenney

Alright...call me a dummy (although I have hacked many Tivos before manually). When I burned my Tools CD (using "Commandburner" - I don't have Nero), here's how the 6.2 image is listed on the CD:

instantcake-sddvr40-6[1].2-01-2-351

The file type is an ISO image. Am I doing something wrong here or will The Zipper recognize this image?

Tim


----------



## ttodd1

An ISO file is an image, you have to do a burn from image type of cd.


----------



## tkenney

ttodd1,

So how is that accomplished? I downloaded the Instantcake file from PTV and the ISO image file os on my Desktop. Are you saying I need to burn that to a cd first and copy the 0000001 image file back to my desktop? I huess I am missing the point?


----------



## pacor

First Thank You Gunnyman for your response. I was able to run the Zipper and it worked great. I do have a question, that I'm not sure if this is the correct thread, if not, let me know. I hacked my DSR704 and everything looks fine. The main reason I did it was to have HMO and be able to transfer recordings between it and my S2 standalone. My S2 standalone is not hacked. The thing is I can see the Dtivo in the now playing from the S2 and viceversa, but I'm not allowed to do any transfers. It has a different message on each machine, but both referred me to the tivo/manage page. Is there is some other setup I need to do or something else I need to run? The S2 is setup to do transfers on the tivo page. I also tried runing tivo desktop and it only see's the S2. Thanks


----------



## ttodd1

I have never heard of Commandburner, you would have to check its documentation on how to burn ISO files.


----------



## RxMan

I am having trouble establishing a network connection with my HR10-250 . I have hacked several DTivos in the past including a different HR10-250. I ran zipper and everything went fine. I set the IP address on the DTivo to 192.168.1.109 and the router to 192.168.1.1 which I believe to be correct. My DHCP table shows nothing over 192.168.1.104 so I am assuming that there is no conflict. I am using a Linksys 100TX Usb adapter which I tested on my computer and it does work. When connected to the Dtivo though, I get no lights at all. Is it possible I have bad USB ports or am I missing something else? I also tested the cables by connecting my xbox and it connected fine. THANKS!!


----------



## pacor

Tkenney, you are correct. I just went thru the same thing. You need to burn the CD image to a CD and then copy the 00001 from the CD back to the PC to the directory where you have the other things required for the zipper and them burn all that into a CD to create the "zipper" or tools CD. The same thing applies to the kernel, if you download the $5 cd, you will need to burn it first and them look for the Kernel in the CD and copy it from there.


----------



## ttodd1

pacor said:


> First Thank You Gunnyman for your response. I was able to run the Zipper and it worked great. I do have a question, that I'm not sure if this is the correct thread, if not, let me know. I hacked my DSR704 and everything looks fine. The main reason I did it was to have HMO and be able to transfer recordings between it and my S2 standalone. My S2 standalone is not hacked. The thing is I can see the Dtivo in the now playing from the S2 and viceversa, but I'm not allowed to do any transfers. It has a different message on each machine, but both referred me to the tivo/manage page. Is there is some other setup I need to do or something else I need to run? The S2 is setup to do transfers on the tivo page. I also tried runing tivo desktop and it only see's the S2. Thanks


As I understand it both units have to be hacked in order to MRV between them. TivoDesktop cannot be used to pull recording from the DTivo.


----------



## tkenney

pacor,

Thanks so much...it's Sunday morning and my mind isn't working yet. I am all set now!


----------



## ttodd1

RxMan said:


> I am having trouble establishing a network connection with my HR10-250 . I have hacked several DTivos in the past including a different HR10-250. I ran zipper and everything went fine. I set the IP address on the DTivo to 192.168.1.109 and the router to 192.168.1.1 which I believe to be correct. My DHCP table shows nothing over 192.168.1.104 so I am assuming that there is no conflict. I am using a Linksys 100TX Usb adapter which I tested on my computer and it does work. When connected to the Dtivo though, I get no lights at all. Is it possible I have bad USB ports or am I missing something else? I also tested the cables by connecting my xbox and it connected fine. THANKS!!


I've had similar issue, I got it to work by moving the adapter to the other USB port and rebooting the unit. It worked fine then.


----------



## RxMan

I have tried that as well with no luck. I'll try moving the ip well out of DHCP range. I don't know what else to try.


----------



## ttodd1

RxMan said:


> I have tried that as well with no luck. I'll try moving the ip well out of DHCP range. I don't know what else to try.


If the lights are not coming on it is not the IP address that is the problem.


----------



## RxMan

I guess I have 2 bad usb ports then.


----------



## ttodd1

Have you tried unplugging it then after the unit is up plug it in? Also you try using one from another unit that you know is working on this one to see (and visa versa)


----------



## rbautch

tkenney said:


> Alright...call me a dummy (although I have hacked many Tivos before manually). When I burned my Tools CD (using "Commandburner" - I don't have Nero), here's how the 6.2 image is listed on the CD:
> 
> instantcake-sddvr40-6[1].2-01-2-351
> 
> The file type is an ISO image. Am I doing something wrong here or will The Zipper recognize this image?
> 
> Tim


 You have to extract the 6.2 software image from the iso and put it on the tools disk. The tools disk is not an iso.


----------



## RxMan

I tried moving it to each of the usb ports once the unit was booted up. 
I tested the usb adpater on my computer and it is fine. 
The cables to router are also fine. 

The only other thing I can think of is that the kenal is not getting replaced. The usb ports aren't active by default are they?

I do have the vmlinux_.gz on the disk just like the guide says. 
VMLINUX_.GZ 1,777kb

I thought that might be the problem because the guide says it is located in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ. I pulled VMLINUX.GZ out of the 3.1.5 folder but did nothing else with it. I am assuming that this is correct.


----------



## Gunnyman

I THINK and I may be wrong here, the adapter you have won't work in a DTivo.
Do you have another tivo hacked you can test it on?


----------



## llurkin

Gunny man.. here's what the Tivo says with the mount remount command you suggested:

bash-2.02# mount -o remount rw, /
mount: warning: cannot change mounted device with a remount
bash-2.02#

is that what it is supposed to say?


----------



## RxMan

I used this exact same adapter on a previous HR10-250 and also a Series 1.


----------



## Gunnyman

Comment to llurkin:

no
not at all normal
you doing this from bash after telneting in?


----------



## RxMan

I guess I can try to get bash via serial and still install some of the enhancements that I need. I really wanted to have TivoWeb this time though.


----------



## Gunnyman

RxMan said:


> I used this exact same adapter on a previous HR10-250 and also a Series 1.


in that case, I'm stymied.
Your USB ports on the unit may indeed be bad.


----------



## Gunnyman

RxMan said:


> I guess I can try to get bash via serial and still install some of the enhancements that I need. I really wanted to have TivoWeb this time though.


sorry my comments were ambiguous and meant for llurkin.


----------



## TechniKal

blueshoo said:


> Not sure if it will work or not, but it may work to modify the *OPTSTIVO* variable in */enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/ncid* to include *-l#* where # is the line number to display the caller ID.
> 
> I modified one of the DisplayText TWP modules to use out2osd since I couldn't get the other on screen display apps to work, but knew out2osd was okay since ncid was using it. Anyway, the -l paramter will do the trick, but don't know if it will work in that script or not. *out2osd --help* to display all options.


Thanks for the tip. I was able to adjust it by modifying the out2osd.conf file located in the /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc directory. I added a 'set line = 2' entry and it's showing where it needs to show now.


----------



## llurkin

Gunnyman..Yes, while I'm not using telnet, ttermpro seems to be easier. What should I be using?


----------



## llurkin

Also, when I study the directory structure, /enhancements is not there. Does the zipper create it, or should I?


----------



## Gunnyman

you're still telneting in.even with tterm pro, and yet again I have no idea why you can't mount your file system rw
try cd /
first then try the command again.


----------



## llurkin

Here's the sequence again..

bash-2.02# cd /
bash-2.02# dir
LICENSE etc install proc tmp
bin etccombo lib ptvupgrade tvbin
busybox hacks lost+found remountrandomtestfile tvlib
dev init mnt sbin var
dist initrd opt test.conf zipper_flag
bash-2.02# mount -o remount rw, /
mount: warning: cannot change mounted device with a remount
bash-2.02#


----------



## pendragn

RxMan said:


> I used this exact same adapter on a previous HR10-250 and also a Series 1.


Series 1 boxes don't have USB ports. How are you connecting it to the Series 1 that it works on?

tk


----------



## Gunnyman

aHA!
you have a comma out of place
its remount,rw / note there is NO space between the remount the comma and teh rw.


----------



## llurkin

That was it.. now to the next question.

Does zipper create the /enhancement directory, or ??


----------



## Gunnyman

yes it does.


----------



## llurkin

I'll be back. But, should I run tweak_uninstall or just rerun zipper in my PC again?


----------



## Gunnyman

tweak_uninstall should do the trick.


----------



## llurkin

I'll uninstall, then I'll yank the drive, run zipper again, and get back on the job..

And thanks for your quick responses.


----------



## Gunnyman

oh wait up if you're PULLING the drive you need to re-zipper
tweak script runs INSIDE the tivo.


----------



## llurkin

It only takes a minute to remove the drive, and stick it in the PC. It takes longer for the PC to reboot.


----------



## RxMan

pendragn said:


> Series 1 boxes don't have USB ports. How are you connecting it to the Series 1 that it works on?
> 
> tk


Sorry. I had a turbonet card in the series one. I did use this adpater on a previous HR10-250.


----------



## ttodd1

RxMan said:


> I tried moving it to each of the usb ports once the unit was booted up.
> I tested the usb adpater on my computer and it is fine.
> The cables to router are also fine.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is that the kenal is not getting replaced. The usb ports aren't active by default are they?
> 
> I do have the vmlinux_.gz on the disk just like the guide says.
> VMLINUX_.GZ 1,777kb
> 
> I thought that might be the problem because the guide says it is located in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ. I pulled VMLINUX.GZ out of the 3.1.5 folder but did nothing else with it. I am assuming that this is correct.


The one thing you did not say you tried was to pull an adapter from one of the other already hacked units you have and try it on this one. If that does not work then you may indeed have bad USB ports.


----------



## RxMan

It looks like I do have bad USB ports. Weird. 

I got in using a serial cable. I made a few mistakes when I was running the enhancements script. I didn't realize that I could have Showcases on the HR10-250 and incorrectly responded yes to an MRV question that I don't need. 

Do I simply re-run sh tweak.sh from bash or do I need to do something else first. 

Thanks for the help.
Great tool!!


----------



## rbautch

Bad tivo usb ports are rare, and in fact I've never heard of it. You might try starting from scratch and see if you messed up somewhere.


----------



## rpdre1

hey rbautch you should add the zipper wiki to your sig :]


----------



## RxMan

I did it from scratch three times. I don't know what else to do. This is also about the 5th DTivo I have done. Maybe I will try one of the not so easy ways. 
Can I re-run sh tweak.sh from serial bash or do I need to do something else first? This would at least get me some of the functions I need for now.


----------



## Tomaroosky

rbautch said:


> Sounds like some of your binaries in /busybox may be corrupt. I've had the unzip thing happen before. FTP tivotools.tar to your /busybox directory and untar it, replacing everything that's in there now.


It would appear that you are correct. I copied the chown command over from another working unit. I then just ran chown with no paremeters, all of a sudden all the commands worked, and the enhancement script now worked properly,

Thanks for the help!


----------



## themelon

I went throught he process of paying for it via paypal, I have an invoice that shows that I completed the transaction but no way to download.

I have not recieved anything in my email with download instuctions either.

What do I have to do?


----------



## Gunnyman

it SHOULD have redirected you back to the download page
go back to your email and make sure you dont have download directions with your receipt
contact lou at ptvupgrade for assistance if you are still stuck.


----------



## charlestwaters

I just had to re-zipper one of my HR10-250's due to something I screwed up. However, now that I have redone it, when I bring up the TivoWeb via Internet Exploder, I don't have "hackman" on my list anymore. However, when I telnet or ftp into the modules directory, it is there..

I am using the version of TWP that came with Zipper. Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong!?

--- Goobz!


----------



## themelon

The only receipt I have is the one from PayPal. Should I have recieved one from ptvupgrade?

I will email lou right now.

Thanks Gunny.



Gunnyman said:


> it SHOULD have redirected you back to the download page
> go back to your email and make sure you dont have download directions with your receipt
> contact lou at ptvupgrade for assistance if you are still stuck.


----------



## Gunnyman

charlestwaters said:


> I just had to re-zipper one of my HR10-250's due to something I screwed up. However, now that I have redone it, when I bring up the TivoWeb via Internet Exploder, I don't have "hackman" on my list anymore. However, when I telnet or ftp into the modules directory, it is there..
> 
> I am using the version of TWP that came with Zipper. Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong!?
> 
> --- Goobz!


remove hackman.ini and hackman cfg and restart twp.


----------



## llurkin

Gunnyman.. Am I incorrect in assessing the zipper as a batch file as would have been used in DOS?

It appears that there is a sequence of commands that implement various hacks that have been developed over the past 24 months. While it is a great process for the second, third,etc Tivo that is modified, the absence of knowing exactly what it is doing retards the learning process.


In some schools, calculators are not introduced until the basics of Math are understood by the students.

What I'm leading to is to determine if anyone has segmented and isolated each step of the zipper so that there may be more understanding for those of us that have an insatiable curiosity.

At this point my frustration with my specific Zipper results leads to a desire to understand what it is really doing.

Would this be the function of your Wiki??


----------



## Gunnyman

the wiki was created to give us a break from having to answer the same questions over and over.
as for a step by step of what the zipper does you need to look at two things
1) My original DIY hacking 6.2 guide found at http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html
2) Rbautch's thread entitled "enhance your tivo with this script"
The zipper is in simplest terms the automation of my guide and the installation of Russ' script.
It's meant for novices and veterans alike. Novices wanting to learn should of course do everything by hand and there are plenty of resources available for that at DDB.


----------



## RxMan

OK. I have taken a few steps backwards now.
I decided to re-run the enhancements script because I had things running that I did not need and stuff I wanted running that was not.
I HAD bash and did a sh uninstall_tweak.sh which appeared to uninstall things. 
I then ran sh tweak.sh that would not run without connecting to net which I cannot do from my tivo. It asked about removing tivoapp as well.
So...I pulled the drive and completely re-installed zipper for the 4th time. Everything appeared to go fine. Tivo booted than rebooted as expected. I connected the serial cable and cannot get a bash prompt. Basically stuck now. My HD-Tivo does boot up and run, but I have no access to it.

Any ideas???


----------



## danny7481

Gunnyman said:


> you don't HAVE to, you can connect with a crossover cable between the tivo and your PC.
> Just set up the tivo and the PC with static IP's in the same subnet.


what exactly is a crossover cable?


----------



## rbautch

RxMan said:


> OK. I have taken a few steps backwards now.
> I decided to re-run the enhancements script because I had things running that I did not need and stuff I wanted running that was not.
> I HAD bash and did a sh uninstall_tweak.sh which appeared to uninstall things.
> I then ran sh tweak.sh that would not run without connecting to net which I cannot do from my tivo. It asked about removing tivoapp as well.
> So...I pulled the drive and completely re-installed zipper for the 4th time. Everything appeared to go fine. Tivo booted than rebooted as expected. I connected the serial cable and cannot get a bash prompt. Basically stuck now. My HD-Tivo does boot up and run, but I have no access to it.
> 
> Any ideas???


 1. Check your serial cable. 2. Try to telnet to your tivo using a wired adapter. 3. Pull the drive and make sure the author file is on it, and has the proper command to enable serial bash.


----------



## ttodd1

danny7481 said:


> what exactly is a crossover cable?


http://www.homenethelp.com/web/explain/about-ethernet-crossover.asp

http://www.makeitsimple.com/how-to/dyi_crossover.htm


----------



## llurkin

Thanks Gunnyman.. Those guides are exactly what was sought.

Like number 5, I seek more input..


----------



## stevecon

Maybe I missed it - but is there a way to uninstall the zipper? I had a drive that worked, I ran the zipper on it and when I returned it to the Tivo, it will not boot. It could be a coincidence that the drive failed - or some bone-headed move on my part. Either way, is there a way to do this?


----------



## Finnstang

Restore the image you made before messing around with your drive.


----------



## danny7481

i plan on using the original drive in my tivo's, do i still need to buy instantcake cd.
also, do i have to buy 2? i got a samsung s4040r and a phillips dsr708.


----------



## Finnstang

danny7481 said:


> i plan on using the original drive in my tivo's, do i still need to buy instantcake cd.
> also, do i have to buy 2? i got a samsung s4040r and a phillips dsr708.


If your existing DTiVo is running 6.2, just make a backup of that to use as your image. All you need to buy, is the LBA48 boot cd ($5). You can use the backed up image for both DTiVos you want to Zipper.


----------



## danny7481

i bought the LBA48 boot cd, but it only gave me 1 file, where do i get the vmlinux_.gz?
also the 000001 file is that already on my d'tivo? those are the only 2 files im missing.


----------



## ttodd1

Per the directions - did you burn the file to a cd? That is where you will find the files.


----------



## SteelersFan

danny7481 said:


> i bought the LBA48 boot cd, but it only gave me 1 file, where do i get the vmlinux_.gz?
> also the 000001 file is that already on my d'tivo? those are the only 2 files im missing.


From the Zipper instructions:


Code:


Copy the hacked kernel from the PTV Boot CD. It is located in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ. A good
explanation of how kernels relate to Tivo software is here.

A software image, if you want the script to install the image for you. Regardless of what image you use, it
must be named 000001 which is what it's named on the Instantcake CD.


----------



## danny7481

the file that i got from the boot cd i bought? no i havent yet


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> The zipper is in simplest terms the automation of my guide and the installation of Russ' script.
> It's meant for novices and veterans alike. Novices wanting to learn should of course do everything by hand and there are plenty of resources available for that at DDB.


Gunny,

May I lend a voice defending your position?

You and Russ have accomplished your goal. I would not have bothered (and hadn't in the past) were it not for the simplicity and automation provided by "The Zipper".

What I've learned and accomplished beyond that is because *I wanted to and did the research*.

You provide a simple key to the kingdom. A key that stays on the TCF side of the line.

There's a wealth of riches on the DDB side of the line, but you wisely choose to simply open the door.

Thank you.


----------



## SteelersFan

kimsan said:


> Gunny,
> 
> May I lend a voice defending your position?
> 
> You and Russ have accomplished your goal. I would not have bothered (and hadn't in the past) were it not for the simplicity and automation provided by "The Zipper".
> 
> What I've learned and accomplished beyond that is because *I wanted to and did the research*.
> 
> You provide a simple key to the kingdom. A key that stays on the TCF side of the line.
> 
> There's a wealth of riches on the DDB side of the line, but you wisely choose to simply open the door.
> 
> Thank you.


Well said. I bet this describes the situation of a lot of us here.
Gunny & Russ - Thanks again! You guys are simply the best! And, may I say, Congratulations on 4000 and counting. :up:


----------



## danny7481

SteelersFan said:


> From the Zipper instructions:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Copy the hacked kernel from the PTV Boot CD. It is located in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ. A good
> explanation of how kernels relate to Tivo software is here.
> 
> A software image, if you want the script to install the image for you. Regardless of what image you use, it
> must be named 000001 which is what it's named on the Instantcake CD.


i see that i dont need the 000001 file, since i dont need a script installed.
copy the hacked kernel from the PTV boot cd, what exactly is a kernel?


----------



## Gunnyman

if you read the zipper instruction page, there is an explanation for all of this.


----------



## danny7481

Gunnyman said:


> if you read the zipper instruction page, there is an explanation for all of this.


ive read it, but i will read it again, 10 times if i have too, just to make sure i understand everything, thank you for the help


----------



## CopyCat

Gunnyman said:


> if you read the zipper instruction page, there is an explanation for all of this.


 :up:

I can only report another successful Philips 7000 zippered at my house, great application and great support.

Thanks guys

PS: Gunnyman << why didn't you ping me when you were over this way for the holidays ? Cosmic Jack's Hotdogs is right down the street and they do serve cold brew


----------



## Gunnyman

I woulda coulda shoulda man.
There IS a Tivo meet in Charleston in May brewing though check the meets forum for the details.


----------



## Markman07

Is there anything I can check or anything I can do to prevent the random reboot when doing something in TWP. It isn't just one module. For instance today I made a few minor changes to my Daily-Express config using the editor right within TWP. As soon as I clicked Save. It rebooted the TIVO. It has happened a few times on different modules throughout. With this one this has happened twice now in the last three days. 

Other Reboots --
- Rebooted when I made changes to my Channels Prefs FAvorities. list. Clicked Save. Boom
- Rebooted when I was editing Season Passes.
- a few others I can remember (over last 10 days )

So I would say of the 90% of the times it reboots the Tivo it is when I am clicking Save or Submit in TWP.

As far as I know the TIVO has never rebooted by itself when I wasn't using TWP (besides the scheduled CRON job)


----------



## Doctor_K

I didn't find this answer here after searching this thread, so I'm going to share what I found to be the answer with help from rbautch.

You must access the TiVo with a serial connection or use another "working" usb adapter.

The USB200MV2 must be added to the file in the
*/etc/hotplug/usb.map*
Jamie's backported drivers must be installed first. (You must have answered yes to adding the USB2.0 drivers in the Zipper enhancemant script)

Find the section for the ax8817x driver and edit the file to add the product line for the USB200MV2
*device ax8817x*
*product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2*


----------



## MartyBoy00

I would love to say "Last Question" but I doubt it will be. My network is up and running great... and I am just in awe of you guys... (I am learning some Linux so I can pick up some of this for myself).... I have a couple of questions, but 1 I "can't talk about here"... hehe... the other... Now Playing list goes blank quite a bit... it comes back... but is there something I can do to make it stop going away? Everything else is over the top awesome.. I have to admit, I wanted this functionality 3 years ago and had pretty much given up on it... So Kudos sqaured to both of you... Earlier, I read a post saying that you should "let people learn"... whatever... you have given me a great gift and shown me the possibilities.. and that inspired me to learn more... I agree with one of the responses that I would not have if it had been overly complicated... so thanks for the gift of wanting to learn!!! You should be teachers... that are paid well..


----------



## ttodd1

MartyBoy00 said:


> Now Playing list goes blank quite a bit... it comes back... but is there something I can do to make it stop going away?


The second section should help with your question:

http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Troubleshooting


----------



## TechniKal

Do Zippered Tivos auto-update? I noticed today that I have the 'Hackman' option on Tivowebplus that I don't remember seeing there before. I didn't add it. Does Zipper check for updates and automatically pull them down?


----------



## BigBearf

This is my first post. I have been looking at the board and I think that I am ready to try the zipper on my SD freeby that I just got. I have an old pc that I can use for the linux part however I have gone to Macs in the past 2-3 years. I need to know if I can burn and telnet using a mac. I noticed that the disk needs to be burned using Joliet format and I am unfamiliar with that. Please let me know any thoughts 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## brota

I am trying to use the zipper with the 6.2 image I purchased. I have a dsr704
I keep getting the message that there is not enough space I have tried a 30 and 40 gig drive(not the original drive).
I need one tivo with low space as this will just be a mrv receiver for my other tivos.
Any ideas would be helpful

Thank You
Brian


----------



## starbiker99

brota said:


> I am trying to use the zipper with the 6.2 image I purchased. I have a dsr704
> I keep getting the message that there is not enough space I have tried a 30 and 40 gig drive(not the original drive).
> I need one tivo with low space as this will just be a mrv receiver for my other tivos.
> Any ideas would be helpful
> 
> Thank You
> Brian


I believe the drive must be larger than what the orinal drive size was. So you probably need an 80 GB. I had the same issue with a 40 GB. I switched to an 80 GB and it worked fine.


----------



## Finnstang

starbiker99 said:


> I believe the drive must be larger than what the orinal drive size was. So you probably need an 80 GB. I had the same issue with a 40 GB. I switched to an 80 GB and it worked fine.


It doesn't have to be bigger, it just needs to be at least as large. Not all 40 GB drives are exactly the same size. There are slight variations that can cause an image to work fine on one 40GB drive but not another. One thing you can do, is while restoring the image to the new drive, don't use the -s 127 and leave the x out of the -zxpi. That is how I got one of mine to work, if you search over in the image begging thread in never never land, there is a 62small.mfs image on emule that will fit on any drive 2 GB and larger I believe.


----------



## RxMan

I finally got zipper done after many tries. Not sure what all of the problems were before. This morning I checked to see if fakecall had run. It showed a successful call at 10:20pm. This is with no phone line in. I thought it was supposed to to run at 3am.


----------



## willardcpa

RxMan said:


> I finally got zipper done after many tries. Not sure what all of the problems were before. This morning I checked to see if fakecall had run. It showed a successful call at 10:20pm. This is with no phone line in. I thought it was supposed to to run at 3am.


You must be in Central Time Zone, mine runs at 8:20pm. So yours is fine.


----------



## ttodd1

RxMan said:


> I finally got zipper done after many tries. Not sure what all of the problems were before. This morning I checked to see if fakecall had run. It showed a successful call at 10:20pm. This is with no phone line in. I thought it was supposed to to run at 3am.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3492171&&#post3492171


----------



## kudron

Been running fine for a few weeks now, thanks Gunny and rbautch. 

I noticed that for the past several days I have no caller ID. 

I am able to telnet and ftp into the tivo, but TWP is not running. When I enter TWP, I get "/enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: no such file or directory. 

Do I have to uninstall zipper and re-install it?


----------



## tall1

willardcpa said:


> You must be in Central Time Zone, mine runs at 8:20pm. So yours is fine.


My last call was at the same GMT on Feb. 20 at 10:20pm for both my HDVR2 and HDTivo. Next call on my HDVR2 is Feb. 27 at 9:20pm but on my HD Tivo next call is Feb. 21 at 6pm. Fakecall doesn't seem to be bumping it by 7 days?


----------



## rbautch

TechniKal said:


> Do Zippered Tivos auto-update? I noticed today that I have the 'Hackman' option on Tivowebplus that I don't remember seeing there before. I didn't add it. Does Zipper check for updates and automatically pull them down?


 No it doesn't. Hackman no longer gets installed by default, but if you run the enhancement script more than once, it does.


----------



## rbautch

kudron said:


> Been running fine for a few weeks now, thanks Gunny and rbautch.
> 
> I noticed that for the past several days I have no caller ID.
> 
> I am able to telnet and ftp into the tivo, but TWP is not running. When I enter TWP, I get "/enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: no such file or directory.
> 
> Do I have to uninstall zipper and re-install it?


Sounds like var got wiped (it happens). No need to re-run the zipper. Run the uninstall script, then run hack.sh again. It will download the lastest version of the enhancement script, which will install TWP in root instead of var.


----------



## kudron

rbautch said:


> Sounds like var got wiped (it happens). No need to re-run the zipper. Run the uninstall script, then run hack.sh again. It will download the lastest version of the enhancement script, which will install TWP in root instead of var.


When I run tweak.sh I get an error message after wget: www.mastersav.com stating unknown host.


----------



## brota

Finnstang said:


> It doesn't have to be bigger, it just needs to be at least as large. Not all 40 GB drives are exactly the same size. There are slight variations that can cause an image to work fine on one 40GB drive but not another. One thing you can do, is while restoring the image to the new drive, don't use the -s 127 and leave the x out of the -zxpi. That is how I got one of mine to work, if you search over in the image begging thread in never never land, there is a 62small.mfs image on emule that will fit on any drive 2 GB and larger I believe.


I found the 62small.mfs and it worked great thank you!!! :up: 
Can someone tell me what is the difference between the image I purchased and the one I downloaded?

I have a question about MRV. Can I share shows with the DVD-R tivo? I would like to be able to transfer a show to a stand alone and then burn to dvd if I feel the need.

Thank You
Brian


----------



## rharms

I am getting ready to use to hack my tivo box. I bought the instantcake cd and boot cd. I would like to use two 120GB drives (instead of my old single 40GB). How do I deal with the fact that I want two drives? Do I first hack a single drive and then expand or the other way around?


----------



## dfk70

rharms said:


> I am getting ready to use to hack my tivo box. I bought the instantcake cd and boot cd. I would like to use two 120GB drives (instead of my old single 40GB). How do I deal with the fact that I want two drives? Do I first hack a single drive and then expand or the other way around?


http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com

The easiest way to do it.


----------



## scalo

I am having problems with zippering my (2) 250GB Drives. I have (2) brand new out of the box drives, I connected the first one and loaded the new image from PTV and ran the zipper and at the end everything said success, yet when I hook it to my D*Tivo SD-DVR40 I get stuck at the welcome Powering Up screen. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Scott


----------



## Finnstang

brota said:


> I found the 62small.mfs and it worked great thank you!!! :up:
> Can someone tell me what is the difference between the image I purchased and the one I downloaded?
> Thank You
> Brian


Alphawolf at DDB made a special backup of DTiVo that does not include alot of the database. When the DTiVo boots the first time, it will rebuild the missing database and make itself whole again. Also, if you have a DTiVo with RID, the model number will show up incorrectly in the System Info screen.


----------



## kudron

kudron said:


> When I run tweak.sh I get an error message after wget: www.mastersav.com stating unknown host.


Anyone??


----------



## dkchandler

I can not find this in any thread, but what folder/partition contains is the .tivo (movie) files????

Thanks,
DC


----------



## Gunnyman

kudron said:


> Anyone??


is you tivo blocked from the internet? Maybe in your router's settings?


----------



## Gunnyman

dkchandler said:


> I can not find this in any thread, but what folder/partition contains is the .tivo (movie) files????
> 
> Thanks,
> DC


MFS starts at hda10
but you won't be able to mount/view that partition.


----------



## scalo

scalo said:


> I am having problems with zippering my (2) 250GB Drives. I have (2) brand new out of the box drives, I connected the first one and loaded the new image from PTV and ran the zipper and at the end everything said success, yet when I hook it to my D*Tivo SD-DVR40 I get stuck at the welcome Powering Up screen. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Scott


Do I have to format these drives to anything special or can I just take them out of the box and zipper them?? 
Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

no prep is required.
Check the JUMPERS on the drive.


----------



## pendragn

scalo said:


> Do I have to format these drives to anything special or can I just take them out of the box and zipper them??
> Thanks


Restoring the image from PTVupgrades should be enough. Like Gunny said, check your jumpers. The "Powering Up" screen is a lot like your computer's BIOS screen. If your TiVo hangs there, it's more likely a hardware issue (like the harddrive not being jumpered correctly and not showing up) than a software issue (like a corrupted hard drive).

If you have a Western Digital drive, it should be jumpered as "Single" or "Master - no slave." If it's not Western Digital "Master" should be fine.

tk


----------



## dkchandler

Gunnyman said:


> MFS starts at hda10
> but you won't be able to mount/view that partition.


Will tyserver allow access?? There has got to be a way to access that partition.


----------



## scalo

pendragn said:


> Restoring the image from PTVupgrades should be enough. Like Gunny said, check your jumpers. The "Powering Up" screen is a lot like your computer's BIOS screen. If your TiVo hangs there, it's more likely a hardware issue (like the harddrive not being jumpered correctly and not showing up) than a software issue (like a corrupted hard drive).
> 
> If you have a Western Digital drive, it should be jumpered as "Single" or "Master - no slave." If it's not Western Digital "Master" should be fine.
> 
> tk


Thanks for the info I will check that when I get home. And thanks Gunny for the Zipper!! and just FYI the drives are Seagate 250GB


----------



## Gunnyman

dkchandler said:


> Will tyserver allow access?? There has got to be a way to access that partition.


not allowed to discuss that here.


----------



## kudron

Gunnyman said:


> is you tivo blocked from the internet? Maybe in your router's settings?


Not to my knowledge. Although I will read up on it.


----------



## kudron

kudron said:


> Not to my knowledge. Although I will read up on it.


In doing some more testing, I have found the following error message when trying to download the latest enhancement script:

_Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: k

Continuing...
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Unknown host
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: Make sure your Tivo is connect
ed to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory_

At the point where it asks "Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]" I do not have a chance to answer y or n, the script just continues to run then exits.


----------



## pdawg17

I zippered my HR10-250 a few days ago and everything was great..now I noticed that the usb ports do not supply any power all of a sudden...I've rebooted several times with no luck...is it worth trying to rezipper or is it a hardware problem?

Edit: Well, I tried re-zippering but no luck...does re-zippering replace files that are there or do I need to delete certain folders first? If that doesn't work and I restore my original image and start over, do I lose all recordings or is there a way to keep them?


----------



## brota

Finnstang said:


> Alphawolf at DDB made a special backup of DTiVo that does not include alot of the database. When the DTiVo boots the first time, it will rebuild the missing database and make itself whole again. Also, if you have a DTiVo with RID, the model number will show up incorrectly in the System Info screen.


Dumb question but what is RID?


----------



## scalo

pendragn said:


> Restoring the image from PTVupgrades should be enough. Like Gunny said, check your jumpers. The "Powering Up" screen is a lot like your computer's BIOS screen. If your TiVo hangs there, it's more likely a hardware issue (like the harddrive not being jumpered correctly and not showing up) than a software issue (like a corrupted hard drive).
> 
> If you have a Western Digital drive, it should be jumpered as "Single" or "Master - no slave." If it's not Western Digital "Master" should be fine.
> 
> tk


Had I read the troubleshooting page at the zipperwiki site I would have known this.


----------



## Finnstang

brota said:


> Dumb question but what is RID?


Receiver ID

For example take the Hughes Series 2 DTiVo models:

Hughes HDVR2 is not RID
Hughes SD-DVR40 is RID

My SD-DVR40 says it an RCA model in the System Info screen.

There are threads already about which ones have RID.


----------



## Gunnyman

and RID vs non RID doesn't mean anything hacking wise any more.
It was an issue when we were putting 4.01b on our DTivos.


----------



## Gunnyman

kudron said:


> In doing some more testing, I have found the following error message when trying to download the latest enhancement script:
> 
> _Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
> interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
> exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: k
> 
> Continuing...
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Unknown host
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: Make sure your Tivo is connect
> ed to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory_
> 
> At the point where it asks "Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]" I do not have a chance to answer y or n, the script just continues to run then exits.


read here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3784068&&#post3784068


----------



## pendragn

scalo said:


> Had I read the troubleshooting page at the zipperwiki site I would have known this.


That Gunny, wise beyond his years. 

tk


----------



## Gunnyman

awwww shucks


----------



## Finnstang

Gunnyman said:


> and RID vs non RID doesn't mean anything hacking wise any more.
> It was an issue when we were putting 4.01b on our DTivos.


True dat.


----------



## GBMD

After hacking a fresh new hd several times, when I put it into the Tivo (Hughes HDVR 2) it will not boot up. Shows only "Welcome..."
I have tried using the InstantCake only and it works perfectly. When I put it back in the unit everything works fine. But when I take the hd out and run the Zipper and put it back , it won't boot up.
After I ran the Zipper last time, at the end I saw "Hughes HR-10..". (I should have written it down). Then I checked the PTV website for the LBA48 boot disk and it does not list the Hughes HDVR 2 as one of the recommended units. Do I need to use a differant boot disk (Kernel)?
I'm tired of watching "Welcome. Powering up..."


----------



## Gunnyman

is your instantcake image 6.2 or 3.xx?
IF your tivo is being recognized as a HR10-250 by the zipper, then it isn't running 6.2
I think you have the wrong instant cake image.


----------



## Gunnyman

Finnstang said:


> True dat.


Double True


----------



## HUGE2U

One final problem and I am solid. I solved (with much assistance) the tivoapp issue, but now joe will not run. I have uninstalled and re-nstalled several times, checked the rc.sysinit.author file but I cannot figure it out. Joe is in the /enhancements dir, and I can run it if I am in that dir, but no where else. If I try joe anywhere else I get "Bus error". I have searched but cannot figure it out. 

Thanks,


HUGE


----------



## scalo

Ok I got my drives zippered and running....now I am getting choppy sound, this is a Seagate 250GB in an SD-DVR40.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## brota

Finnstang said:


> Receiver ID
> 
> For example take the Hughes Series 2 DTiVo models:
> 
> Hughes HDVR2 is not RID
> Hughes SD-DVR40 is RID
> 
> My SD-DVR40 says it an RCA model in the System Info screen.
> 
> There are threads already about which ones have RID.


All my tivos that use 6.2 are dsr704 and HDVR2

Thanks again


----------



## tivoupgrade

themelon said:


> The only receipt I have is the one from PayPal. Should I have recieved one from ptvupgrade?
> 
> I will email lou right now.
> 
> Thanks Gunny.


did you end up getting your download and/or link?

we had an outage on Sunday that was entirely the fault of our hosting provider. apparently, in their infinite wisdom, they took their nameservers offline for maintenance, and for a period of about 8 hours, our dedicated server could not resolve any hostnames. as a result, a bunch of orders could not be placed (our server could not connect to verisign to clear credit card transactions) and the ones that were placed (paypal orders) the server could not connect to the mail servers to send links. we attempted to regenerate links for all successfully placed orders on Sunday evening, so hopefully you got yours.

if you did not, please PM me, or send an email to our helpdesk through the contact form on our main site.

thx and sorry for the inconvenience.

Lou


----------



## llurkin

Gunnyman..

Your Zipper is UP!

When I was young, a missing period could cause all sorts of concerns. I never thought that a misplaced comma could cause a similar result when you get older..

Funny what a clean drive, and a new image will allow your process to do!

Just Bloody Awesome!

Thanks


----------



## stringmun

I want to say hats off to Gunnyman and Rbautch, two of the GREATEST Tivo developers on the planet. I can't tell you how much yall have changed my life with all your work. Thank you for all you've done to the Tivo world, it will never be the same again.

Now for my simple problem. I am a newbie to Linux so forgive me if my question seems like a simple problem. The only experience I have with Linux is what Ive learned in the past few weeks adding Gunnyman's and Rbautch's hacks and finding linux commands through forums. So I'm very limited in my knowledge. I have a series 2 Tivo and have recently applied the Zipper and Rbautch's Enhancements. 
My question is I run the setSSIDwep.tcl and I choose key 1, I reboot and all is ok. I can connect to my Tivo with no problems. However, when I reboot my Tivo I lose all wep settings. The only way I can connect is to remove the wep key from my router then I can connect fine again. But if I run setSSIDweb.tcl again and reboot it keeps the wep settings until the next time it reboots. I'm clueless as to how this started or how to fix it. Can anyone help me? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## galewis

I'm posting at the request of David Platt who helped me by putting a new hacked image on a new, larger hard drive for my HDVR2. He says that he used Gunnyman's Zipper. I'm hoping he'll follow this thread (I've emailed him) because I wasn't in on the initial installation of the software. I can execute commands, but he'd be the one to answer any questions about the initial install back in mid-February.

Shortly after that initial install, I had a spontaneous reboot that wiped out at least a part of the /var partion (no tivowebplus directory). Thought it was a fluke and so put TWP back. Then a couple of nights ago I was watching something before going to bed and POOF! another reboot. When it happened I thought, "Hm. Wonder if it wiped the /var partition again?" Sure enough, that's what happened. This time, however, it seems to be more drastic. I don't seem to have most of the common commands I need to do stuff. I can't "ls" to view the contents of a directory. TivoWebPlus is of course gone. And I can't perform the following command to install TWP:

gzip -dc < tivowebplus-1.2.1.tar.gz | tar xf -

All I get is:

HDVR2-TiVo# gzip -dc < tivowebplus-1.2.1.tar.gz | tar xf -

bash: tar: command not found

Broken pipe

I do still have telnet and FTP.

Once I get things working again, you can bet your bottom dollar I'll be making a backup of /var. But until then, any advice?

Thanks.

PS. Sorry if the answer is somewhere in the 136 pages of this thread... hope you understand why I'm reticent to wade through it all.


----------



## Gunnyman

hmm
check for the existance of /busybox on your tivo.
if it isn't there, then download tivotools.tar.rar un tar it and ftp the folder back to tivo and put it in /busybox.
if /busybox IS there, then somehow your path statement got wiped out of the rc.sysinit.author file.


----------



## galewis

Thanks for the reply, Gunnyman.

/busybox is intact, so that appears to be good news.

The path to /busybox does seem to be in the rc.sysinit.author file, which is strange:



Code:


#!/bin/bash
#
# /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
# generated by hackman
# Wednesday, February 15, 2006, 07:20 AM, local time
#
## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
# (Don't edit the ~'s and #'s!) #

### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###

# Start of hackman item generation
#
# Starting the TiVo Telnet application:
if test -f /sbin/tnlited
then
  /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &
fi
#
# Starting the TiVo FTP application:
if test -f /busybox/tivoftpd
then
  /busybox/tivoftpd &
fi
#
# Starting the TivoWeb application:
if test -f /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb
then
  /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb &
fi
#
# Starting the cron Scheduler application:
if test -f /busybox/crond
then
  /busybox/crond &
fi
#
# Starting the EndPadPlus application:
if test -f /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl
then
  /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 2 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &
fi
#
echo '/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author generated by hackman completed'
#

Did Hackman mess something up?

I'm spooked to reboot for fear that I'll lose FTP and/or telnet....


----------



## Gunnyman

yep if that's your whole author file, hackman (or something) took your path statement.
easy enough to put back.
if your're comfortable with vi you can edit the author file in place,
if not, ftp it to your pc, edit it in metapad or another unix friendly txt editor and ftp it back.

this is a good "virgin" author file:


Code:


#!/bin/bash
export TIVO_ROOT=""
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
# start telnet
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
# start ftp
tivoftpd
# Enable Serial bash
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
# add two static routes so the tivo doesn't phone home (stops breakage)
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0


----------



## galewis

Okay, in retrospect the messed-up rc.sysinit.author is probably my fault.

I just assumed that Hackman would more intelligently adapt the existing rc.sysinit.author file rather than just wiping it out and starting over. I should have more carefully looked at its changes before committing to them.

So this is the state of the file now:



Code:


#!/bin/bash
#
# /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
# generated by hackman
# Thursday, February 23, 2006, 09:12 AM, local time
#
## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
# (Don't edit the ~'s and #'s!) #
export TIVO_ROOT=""
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
# Enable Serial bash
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
# add two static routes so the tivo doesn't phone home (stops breakage)
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###

# Start of hackman item generation
#
# Starting the TiVo Telnet application:
if test -f /sbin/tnlited
then
  /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &
fi
#
# Starting the TiVo FTP application:
if test -f /busybox/tivoftpd
then
  /busybox/tivoftpd &
fi
#
# Starting the TivoWeb application:
if test -f /var/hacks/tivowebplus/tivoweb
then
  /var/hacks/tivowebplus/tivoweb &
fi
#
# Starting the EndPadPlus application:
if test -f /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl
then
  /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 2 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &
fi
#
echo '/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author generated by hackman completed'
#

Does this look more as it should to you? Any other comments?

Still not sure what's causing the random reboots, but I'm off to make a backup of /var (and a few other things) as I send this....

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gunnyman

galewis said:


> Okay, in retrospect the messed-up rc.sysinit.author is probably my fault.
> 
> I just assumed that Hackman would more intelligently adapt the existing rc.sysinit.author file rather than just wiping it out and starting over. I should have more carefully looked at its changes before committing to them.
> 
> So this is the state of the file now:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> #
> # /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> # generated by hackman
> # Thursday, February 23, 2006, 09:12 AM, local time
> #
> ## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
> # (Don't edit the ~'s and #'s!) #
> export TIVO_ROOT=""
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
> # Enable Serial bash
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> # add two static routes so the tivo doesn't phone home (stops breakage)
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> ### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###
> 
> # Start of hackman item generation
> #
> # Starting the TiVo Telnet application:
> if test -f /sbin/tnlited
> then
> /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &
> fi
> #
> # Starting the TiVo FTP application:
> if test -f /busybox/tivoftpd
> then
> /busybox/tivoftpd &
> fi
> #
> # Starting the TivoWeb application:
> if test -f /var/hacks/tivowebplus/tivoweb
> then
> /var/hacks/tivowebplus/tivoweb &
> fi
> #
> # Starting the EndPadPlus application:
> if test -f /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl
> then
> /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 2 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &
> fi
> #
> echo '/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author generated by hackman completed'
> #
> 
> Does this look more as it should to you? Any other comments?
> 
> Still not sure what's causing the random reboots, but I'm off to make a backup of /var (and a few other things) as I send this....
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Looks fine.


----------



## dkchandler

Hey guys, 

I screwed up, before I read the warnings about editing the /var/tvbin/AlmostThere.png file I replaced it with a 1024x768 png. 
Now my DTivo reboots when it hits the splash screen. 
It there any way to stop the boot process and edit the file via serial connection (Bash)???? 
Or will I have to remove the hard drive to cure this one???? 
It is amazing how one little file can jack up your whole TiVo world. 

Thanks, 

DC


----------



## rbautch

dkchandler said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I screwed up, before I read the warnings about editing the /var/tvbin/AlmostThere.png file I replaced it with a 1024x768 png.
> Now my DTivo reboots when it hits the splash screen.
> It there any way to stop the boot process and edit the file via serial connection (Bash)????
> Or will I have to remove the hard drive to cure this one????
> It is amazing how one little file can jack up your whole TiVo world.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DC


Been there, done that. Have to pull the drive.


----------



## rbautch

stringmun said:


> I want to say hats off to Gunnyman and Rbautch, two of the GREATEST Tivo developers on the planet. I can't tell you how much yall have changed my life with all your work. Thank you for all you've done to the Tivo world, it will never be the same again.
> 
> Now for my simple problem. I am a newbie to Linux so forgive me if my question seems like a simple problem. The only experience I have with Linux is what Ive learned in the past few weeks adding Gunnyman's and Rbautch's hacks and finding linux commands through forums. So I'm very limited in my knowledge. I have a series 2 Tivo and have recently applied the Zipper and Rbautch's Enhancements.
> My question is I run the setSSIDwep.tcl and I choose key 1, I reboot and all is ok. I can connect to my Tivo with no problems. However, when I reboot my Tivo I lose all wep settings. The only way I can connect is to remove the wep key from my router then I can connect fine again. But if I run setSSIDweb.tcl again and reboot it keeps the wep settings until the next time it reboots. I'm clueless as to how this started or how to fix it. Can anyone help me?
> Thanks in advance.


 There are a few lines the the author file that run the network script with your initial IP settings (without WEP), and those lines are supposed to get deleted after the first reboot. Sounds like yours did not get deleted. Edit you author file to remove the lines that start with something like:
########## One time network setup ##################

I'll investigate to see if there is a problem there.


----------



## stringmun

Thank you Rbautch for responding to my question so quickly. 
It used to work for the first week with no probs. In my piddling around while trying to fix my WEP problem I saw that what you are talking about in the file a few days ago and removed it already thinking (hoping) thats what the problem was. Unfortuntly it did not fix my problem. I still lose my WEP settings. Is there possibly a corrupt file I can go delete and rebuild?


----------



## rbautch

Run tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl and post the results.


----------



## TC_Greek

Just found this thread and can't believe what I see. I've been running fine on my modded HDVR2 which is running the 4x software. I have the Tivo Desktop installed on my PC and have access from the Tivo to the PC to view music and photo's but the desktop is prompting me for a media access key when I attempt to view tivo programs (any ideas)??? Anyway the question is. Can I easily upgrade my modded HDVR2 from it's current version to 6.2 using the zipper? I also have a HR10-250 currently running the stock 3.15.5f.2.357 software version which I would love to upgrade if possible. I really miss having folders and all the other cool things... THANKS


----------



## Gunnyman

Tivodesktop TTG is for 7.xx only
as for easily going to 6.xx with the zipper, not easily done because part of the 4.xx install disabled automatic updates.
Look for delanaves excellent guide for going to 6.2 with slices. as for HDTivo, sorry, you're stuck with 3.xx until dtv decides to release 6.x for HDTivo


----------



## stringmun

rbautch said:


> Run tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl and post the results.


Ok Rbautch here is the net-status.tcl
The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.100
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
DHCP is off
Wireless Parameters:
SSID is currently set to: TNDHOUSE
WEP is disabled


----------



## GBMD

Gunnyman said:


> is your instantcake image 6.2 or 3.xx?
> IF your tivo is being recognized as a HR10-250 by the zipper, then it isn't running 6.2
> I think you have the wrong instant cake image.


 Wow! You were exactly right! I had problems when I originally downloaded the file from PTV and I ended up with the 3.xx file. I am disappointed though with PTV. I tried to resolve the issue and only got automated e-mail responses. I finally had to purchase the correct file (another 20 bucks). 
Anyway enough whining, everything seems to be working perfectly now. But I still have 2 questions.
1) Who do I send my first born child to?
2) Is there a manual any where to tell me how to use some of the new features on my Tivo?
Thanks again.
GBMD


----------



## Gunnyman

1) first born child old enough for household chores?
2) check tivoweb.sourceforge.net read the heck out of deal database.com also check the readme from the zipper file posted in all its glory at the wiki linked in my signature.


----------



## GBMD

Everythins working perfectly, but I lost my local channels. 
How do I get them back???


----------



## scalo

> Missing channels lower than 100 (your local channels)
> Call 1800directv (1-800-347-3288) and access extension 721 which will reenable the channels.


Try this


----------



## Finnstang

GBMD said:


> Everythins working perfectly, but I lost my local channels.
> How do I get them back???


Or wait a day or so and they come back automatically.


----------



## dragonslayer

I followed the instruction exactly as it say on the website to install the zipper. when I try to run the "sh zipper.sh" It tell me that I dont have tivotools.tar file on the tool disk, I checked and over checked to make sure I don't have tivotools.tar.rar, nope I have tivotools.tar on the cd, Yes I have made sure I burn the CD in Joliet mode not ISO. am I suppose to "mv"all the file to HD, somebody please help me.


----------



## Gunnyman

what did you use to unpack tivotools.tar.rar?


----------



## BK89

Hey guys. I would love to hack both of my DirecTivo's but I also love NFL Sunday Ticket. I noticed you need to disconnect the telephone line. If I hack, would I lose the ability to get my football fix? (sorry if this has been asked, tried a search).


----------



## Gunnyman

nope and as long as you set everything up to it's defaults, you can leave the line plugged in.
Many many many people have Sunday Ticket with no phone line.


----------



## BK89

Sounds good. What do you mean by defaults, though? I would like to enable MRV...So I know I will need to get the usb to ethernet adapter to share over the network. So how does the phone line fit in? I thought you would have to disconnect and update via network instead...


----------



## ttodd1

We have NFLST with no phone line and the DTivo hacked - no problem. You don't get anymore updates - not that there will be anymore. Phone line is for caller id or remote PPV if you want it.


----------



## BK89

Sweet! Thanks for the help and thanks for making this possible.


----------



## stringmun

rbautch said:


> Run tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl and post the results.


Ok all seems fixed. My WEP is working perfect now. I had thought I had rem'd out the ###### in my author file and apparently it really wasnt rem'd out. I deleted it instead and now it works. 
Thanks for your help, If you ever need computer advice lemme know, I ll be glad to return the favor.


----------



## tall1

Title says it all. After a week of tweak I think I bashed my zipper on my HD Tivo. I can't telnet any longer. I am connected with an FA120 and I was modifying my author file. I have done this before using Joe on my HDVR2 and no problems. Do I need to re-zipper or can I use a serial cable or crossover cable to access my hacks? If I do access my tivo with one of these methods, will I automatically get a bash prompt? Sorry, kinda in the dark here. Thanks guys.


----------



## pendragn

tall1 said:


> Title says it all. After a week of tweak I think I bashed my zipper on my HD Tivo. I can't telnet any longer. I am connected with an FA120 and I was modifying my author file. I have done this before using Joe on my HDVR2 and no problems. Do I need to re-zipper or can I use a serial cable or crossover cable to access my hacks? If I do access my tivo with one of these methods, will I automatically get a bash prompt? Sorry, kinda in the dark here. Thanks guys.


I've had this happen to me a few times. Every time it was because when I edited the .author file it lost its +X attribute. The fix was as easy as dropping the drive into a machine and "chmod 777 rc.sysinit.author".

tk


----------



## tall1

pendragn said:


> I've had this happen to me a few times. Every time it was because when I edited the .author file it lost its +X attribute. The fix was as easy as dropping the drive into a machine and "chmod 777 rc.sysinit.author".
> 
> tk


Bummer. I was hoping to avoid pulling the drive. So is there anyway to prevent this from happening again? Can I check permissions after saving the author file and make sure it is set to 777 ? or if I lose +x, that is just the risk you run when editing the author file?


----------



## pendragn

tall1 said:


> Bummer. I was hoping to avoid pulling the drive. So is there anyway to prevent this from happening again? Can I check permissions after saving the author file and make sure it is set to 777 ? or if I lose +x, that is just the risk you run when editing the author file?


You can certainly check or change the permissions after you save it. Everything will be find until you reboot. It's happened to me often enough that I just re CHMOD it every time I edit it. I'm not certain exactly what the steps are that removes the +x, I just know it happens after I edit it sometimes.

tk


----------



## Finnstang

Did you edit it via bash, or did you ftp it to a pc and then modify it? After you edit it in either case, you should be able to check permissions of the file to make sure it is 777 before rebooting, and you should be able to avoid what happened.


----------



## tall1

Finnstang said:


> Did you edit it via bash, or did you ftp it to a pc and then modify it? After you edit it in either case, you should be able to check permissions of the file to make sure it is 777 before rebooting, and you should be able to avoid what happened.


Ahhh, this time I edited it with Ultra Edit. I had previously used Joe and had no problems. Ok, makes sense now. So there isn't a way to avoid pulling the drive and booting into linux to run "chmod 777 rc.sysinit.author"? I have a weaknees bracket that is a pain to pull out of my HDTivo.


----------



## CharlieHoff

I used the $5 Boot cd, created the tools CD successfully (I think)., and got so far as to " telnet -t vt100 <tivoaddress>" in the instructions. This appears to have worked, as I got the bash prompt.

I then entered "cd /hacks" 
and then "sh tweak.sh"

That script ran, I think OK, but when it ran rbautch hacked tivo enhancements, I think something went wrong.

I got a message "Checking your Telnet settings, continue (Y/N), and whichever choice I make, I then get a message "Your TELNET client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail. No Problem, just re-run the script again using "additional Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different client".

Well, I'm using Win 98, not XP on the box I'm using to make the telnet, and using the Windows telnet.... if not that, what is recommended?"

Or...

Where do I find "additional directions for Win XP users?"

Any help in getting past this would really be appreciated.


----------



## Finnstang

tall1 said:


> Ahhh, this time I edited it with Ultra Edit. I had previously used Joe and had no problems. Ok, makes sense now. So there isn't a way to avoid pulling the drive and booting into linux to run "chmod 777 rc.sysinit.author"? I have a weaknees bracket that is a pain to pull out of my HDTivo.


When files are FTP'd back to the TiVo, it usually screws up the permissions. Unfortunately, you need to hook the drive back up to your pc to change it.


----------



## tall1

CharlieHoff said:


> I used the $5 Boot cd, created the tools CD successfully (I think)., and got so far as to " telnet -t vt100 <tivoaddress>" in the instructions. This appears to have worked, as I got the bash prompt.
> 
> I then entered "cd /hacks"
> and then "sh tweak.sh"
> 
> That script ran, I think OK, but when it ran rbautch hacked tivo enhancements, I think something went wrong.
> 
> I got a message "Checking your Telnet settings, continue (Y/N), and whichever choice I make, I then get a message "Your TELNET client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail. No Problem, just re-run the script again using "additional Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different client".
> 
> Well, I'm using Win 98, not XP on the box I'm using to make the telnet, and using the Windows telnet.... if not that, what is recommended?"
> 
> Or...
> 
> Where do I find "additional directions for Win XP users?"
> 
> Any help in getting past this would really be appreciated.


Charlie, try this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3755926&&#post3755926


----------



## Finnstang

CharlieHoff said:


> I used the $5 Boot cd, created the tools CD successfully (I think)., and got so far as to " telnet -t vt100 <tivoaddress>" in the instructions. This appears to have worked, as I got the bash prompt.
> 
> I then entered "cd /hacks"
> and then "sh tweak.sh"
> 
> That script ran, I think OK, but when it ran rbautch hacked tivo enhancements, I think something went wrong.
> 
> I got a message "Checking your Telnet settings, continue (Y/N), and whichever choice I make, I then get a message "Your TELNET client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail. No Problem, just re-run the script again using "additional Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different client".
> 
> Well, I'm using Win 98, not XP on the box I'm using to make the telnet, and using the Windows telnet.... if not that, what is recommended?"
> 
> Or...
> 
> Where do I find "additional directions for Win XP users?"
> 
> Any help in getting past this would really be appreciated.


At your DOS prompt, type:

*telnet* hit enter
*unset crlf* hit enter
*o [ipaddress]* hit enter


----------



## tall1

Finnstang said:


> When files are FTP'd back to the TiVo, it usually screws up the permissions. Unfortunately, you need to hook the drive back up to your pc to change it.


Thanks. I have a feeling this is the root of a couple other things that are not working because I did edit a couple other files with UE and some of the "special" features stopped working that were working before.


----------



## pendragn

tall1 said:


> Thanks. I have a feeling this is the root of a couple other things that are not working because I did edit a couple other files with UE and some of the "special" features stopped working that were working before.


As uncomfortable as it might be, your best bet is to edit the files on the TiVo with joe or vi. Once you get proficient with one it makes for less problems.

tk


----------



## CharlieHoff

Thanks guys.... that did it!


----------



## tall1

pendragn said:


> As uncomfortable as it might be, your best bet is to edit the files on the TiVo with joe or vi. Once you get proficient with one it makes for less problems.
> 
> tk


Yeah, I don't mind using either but thought UE was a nice alternative. Had I thought for a second that it was FTP'ng the file back and forth...makes sense now. Oh well, screwing stuff up forces me to learn. Thanks. Just ordered another HD Tivo so I will be zippering that one too. The value that the zipper/enhancement script adds made it so much easier for me to justify buying another HD Tivo. Thanks gunny/rbautch!


----------



## pdawg17

I just checked my kernel log file and here is something that keeps showing up:

Feb 24 11:56:45 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Feb 24 12:44:23 (none) kernel: NOT DVB PTS: 21 00 01 BD 00 00 01 BD 
Feb 24 15:59:13 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0 
Feb 24 15:59:13 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0 
Feb 24 15:59:24 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0 
Feb 24 15:59:24 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0 
Feb 24 15:59:51 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0 
Feb 24 15:59:51 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0 
Feb 24 16:01:51 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0 
Feb 24 16:01:51 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0 
Feb 24 16:02:11 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0 
Feb 24 16:02:11 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0 
Feb 24 16:12:57 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x3076c1e5 
Feb 24 16:12:57 (none) kernel: Before = 0x3076c4be, After = 0x3076c4ec 
Feb 24 16:12:57 (none) kernel: 
Feb 24 16:26:44 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x315ff854 
Feb 24 16:26:44 (none) kernel: Before = 0x314ae8c5, After = 0x314ae8f3 
Feb 24 16:26:44 (none) kernel: 
Feb 24 16:38:12 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x3941cfe2 
Feb 24 16:38:12 (none) kernel: Before = 0x39420ce1, After = 0x39420d0f 
Feb 24 16:38:12 (none) kernel: 
Feb 24 16:45:53 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x3d8bbde2 
Feb 24 16:45:53 (none) kernel: Before = 0x3d8bbfa3, After = 0x3d8bbfd1 
Feb 24 16:45:53 (none) kernel: 
Feb 24 16:47:02 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x4028c996 
Feb 24 16:47:02 (none) kernel: Before = 0x4014088a, After = 0x401408b8 
Feb 24 16:47:02 (none) kernel: 
Feb 24 16:48:37 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x40e625bf 
Feb 24 16:48:37 (none) kernel: Before = 0x40d179c8, After = 0x40d179f6 
Feb 24 16:48:37 (none) kernel: 
Feb 24 16:50:26 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0243c907 
Feb 24 16:50:26 (none) kernel: Before = 0x022eeba8, After = 0x022eebd6 
Feb 24 16:50:26 (none) kernel: 
Feb 24 17:43:08 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0a4f5772 
Feb 24 17:43:08 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0a3fe4c0, After = 0x0a3fe4ee 
Feb 24 17:43:08 (none) kernel: 
Feb 24 17:43:53 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Feb 24 17:43:55 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(7a851ee0) is meaningless messages happened 1400 times. 
Feb 24 19:54:26 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 


I haven't had any problems with it though so not sure if this is expected or not...


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

I started seeing this in my messages log today (twice so far):

Feb 24 12:42:20 (none) pppd[6798]: pppd 2.4.1 started by TiVo, uid 0
Feb 24 12:42:20 (none) pppd[6798]: Using interface ppp0
Feb 24 12:42:20 (none) pppd[6798]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/cua1
Feb 24 12:42:57 (none) pppd[6798]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests 
Feb 24 12:42:57 (none) pppd[6798]: Connection terminated.
Feb 24 12:42:58 (none) pppd[6798]: Exit.

I've never seen this before. Why would it be trying to start pppd? This is a zipper'd S2 DTiVo. What is trying to make a ppp connection?

All my google searches talk about this only with S1 TiVo's. Any ideas what this is?

Jim


----------



## Finnstang

pendragn said:


> As uncomfortable as it might be, your best bet is to edit the files on the TiVo with joe or vi. Once you get proficient with one it makes for less problems.
> 
> tk


I agree, I use vi for all my editing. I had to use it my last job, so I just got used to it and haven't bothered try to play with joe at all.


----------



## Tivogre

pdawg17 said:


> I just checked my kernel log file and here is something that keeps showing up:
> 
> Feb 24 11:56:45 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error
> Feb 24 12:44:23 (none) kernel: NOT DVB PTS: 21 00 01 BD 00 00 01 BD
> Feb 24 15:59:13 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0
> Feb 24 15:59:13 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0
> Feb 24 15:59:24 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0
> Feb 24 15:59:24 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0
> Feb 24 15:59:51 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0
> Feb 24 15:59:51 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0
> Feb 24 16:01:51 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0
> Feb 24 16:01:51 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0
> Feb 24 16:02:11 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0
> Feb 24 16:02:11 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0
> Feb 24 16:12:57 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x3076c1e5
> Feb 24 16:12:57 (none) kernel: Before = 0x3076c4be, After = 0x3076c4ec
> Feb 24 16:12:57 (none) kernel:
> Feb 24 16:26:44 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x315ff854
> Feb 24 16:26:44 (none) kernel: Before = 0x314ae8c5, After = 0x314ae8f3
> Feb 24 16:26:44 (none) kernel:
> Feb 24 16:38:12 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x3941cfe2
> Feb 24 16:38:12 (none) kernel: Before = 0x39420ce1, After = 0x39420d0f
> Feb 24 16:38:12 (none) kernel:
> Feb 24 16:45:53 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x3d8bbde2
> Feb 24 16:45:53 (none) kernel: Before = 0x3d8bbfa3, After = 0x3d8bbfd1
> Feb 24 16:45:53 (none) kernel:
> Feb 24 16:47:02 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x4028c996
> Feb 24 16:47:02 (none) kernel: Before = 0x4014088a, After = 0x401408b8
> Feb 24 16:47:02 (none) kernel:
> Feb 24 16:48:37 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x40e625bf
> Feb 24 16:48:37 (none) kernel: Before = 0x40d179c8, After = 0x40d179f6
> Feb 24 16:48:37 (none) kernel:
> Feb 24 16:50:26 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0243c907
> Feb 24 16:50:26 (none) kernel: Before = 0x022eeba8, After = 0x022eebd6
> Feb 24 16:50:26 (none) kernel:
> Feb 24 17:43:08 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0a4f5772
> Feb 24 17:43:08 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0a3fe4c0, After = 0x0a3fe4ee
> Feb 24 17:43:08 (none) kernel:
> Feb 24 17:43:53 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error
> Feb 24 17:43:55 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(7a851ee0) is meaningless messages happened 1400 times.
> Feb 24 19:54:26 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
> 
> I haven't had any problems with it though so not sure if this is expected or not...


I see similar messages in my logs. I too am not sure what they mean.


----------



## pendragn

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I started seeing this in my messages log today (twice so far):
> 
> Feb 24 12:42:20 (none) pppd[6798]: pppd 2.4.1 started by TiVo, uid 0
> Feb 24 12:42:20 (none) pppd[6798]: Using interface ppp0
> Feb 24 12:42:20 (none) pppd[6798]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/cua1
> Feb 24 12:42:57 (none) pppd[6798]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
> Feb 24 12:42:57 (none) pppd[6798]: Connection terminated.
> Feb 24 12:42:58 (none) pppd[6798]: Exit.
> 
> I've never seen this before. Why would it be trying to start pppd? This is a zipper'd S2 DTiVo. What is trying to make a ppp connection?
> 
> All my google searches talk about this only with S1 TiVo's. Any ideas what this is?
> 
> Jim


I think hacked DTiVos still try to dial up and connect to DTV, which I assume is what you're seeing here. To prevent them from actually connecting there are lines in rc.sysinit.author that kill the route to the DTV hosts. I'm at work and haven't checked my logs at home, but I wouldn't be surprised to see a bunch of those in my boxes too.

tk


----------



## GBMD

Just out of curiosity, what does Tivo and DirecTV think of my hacked Tivo (Hughes HDVR2)?


----------



## starbiker99

GBMD said:


> Just out of curiosity, what does Tivo and DirecTV think of my hacked Tivo (Hughes HDVR2)?


Well its your equipment and you are not stealing anything that Directv offers plus no need for them to know  . I was on my way back to comcrap until I found this forum ; now I have way too much invested do they should be happy!


----------



## drcore2000

help 
i ran the zipper it work just fine and everthing to come out ok 
when i try to telnet into the box i get could not connent to host on port 23

any ideas


----------



## Tim_K

Trying to "Zipper" onto am SD-DVR40. Bought the 6.2 image from PTV...bought a new 80gb hard drive. Won't let me restore the image from my Tools Cd to the new 80gb drive. I know it won't fit on the same size drive as the orignal (40gb), so I figured I was good to go with an 80gb drive.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rbautch

drcore2000 said:


> help
> i ran the zipper it work just fine and everthing to come out ok
> when i try to telnet into the box i get could not connent to host on port 23
> 
> any ideas


 Are you using the correct IP address? Is the address in the same subnet as your router? Do you get a link light? Is your adapter compatible? Do you have a firewall or anything else blocking your connection? Is any other device using the same IP address? Try rebooting. Try switching to the other USB port. Gunny, please copy this to the Wikki.


----------



## snowspeeder

Can I use this for my sa2 tivo? MN #TCD24008a?


----------



## drcore2000

my router ip is 192.168.15.1 my tivo is 192.168.15.104 my computer is 192.168.15.103 i can ping the tivo and my firewalls are off web is off is there any way to see if anything is blocking the port


----------



## drcore2000

wep is off


----------



## drcore2000

ok i got in ip address problem had two of the same ip address 

but once i get in to the bash it only give me like 5 sec and it drops off and says connetion lost


----------



## rbautch

Try another IP address out the range of DHCP addresses assigned by your router. Like 192.158.15.110. Try the other usb port. Try rebooting. What adapter are you using?


----------



## SteelersFan

snowspeeder said:


> Can I use this for my sa2 tivo? MN #TCD24008a?


Nope. Been asked a few times. See the top of The Zipper instructions for compatibility.


----------



## drcore2000

linksys wusb11 v2.8


----------



## skw

In Step 5, Substep J, where it says "pull the drive, and install it back in your Tivo", I would suggest adding something about checking the jumpers on the drive and THEN installing in your Tivo. If you have a single drive, the jumper must be set to "Master".

This would have saved me a few minutes of staring at a"Welcome, Powering Up" screen, and then some time searching here for what I did wrong.

BTW, my experience so far with the zipper has been quite good. I used MFS Tools 2.0 to backup my "new to me" RCA DVR40's drive, then restored and expanded at the same time to a 250 Meg Seagate from Outpost. Attempting to run the zipper wouldn't mount the drive, so I rebooted the PC, and then the drive mounted and zippered fine. The zipper installed the kernel from the $5 CD.

I had the jumper wrong, so that lost a few minutes, and now I have a Linksys USB200M *ver2* installed, so that doesn't work at all and I need to get a different adapter. Otherwise, things have gone really well. The longest part of it all was wading through the various guides to make sure that I understood what I was doing with MFS Tools.

PS: There is also a small typo in the "New" Hinsdale Guide for the "Restore and Expand line for a single A drive". It says to restore to /dev/hdc, but that is not consistant with their other examples where /dev/hdb is thenew drive.


----------



## David Platt

skw said:


> In Step 5, Substep J, where it says "pull the drive, and install it back in your Tivo", I would suggest adding something about checking the jumpers on the drive and THEN installing in your Tivo. If you have a single drive, the jumper must be set to "Master".


That's not necessarily true, though. Different hard drives seem to have different jumper requirements. My DirecTiVos, for example, will only work if the hard drives are set to Cable Select.


----------



## Tim_K

Anybody with any thoughts as to what I may be doing wrong here? Does my new drive have to be bigger than 80gb?


----------



## Jeffthrow

I Purchased 
Instant Cake (instantcake-tcd240080-401b02.iso) &
LBA48 (ptvlba48-4.01DD.iso) 
When I 1st Hacked My DTivo To 4.01b Or Something Like That
Do I Need To Purchase Both Of Them Again ?

I Would Assume I need To Purchase The Instantcake As I need The 6.2 Image ?
But If I Had A 6.2 Image Already Could I Use The IntantCake I Previously Purchased?

How About the LBA48 Has It Changed Since I Purchased It?


----------



## Gunnyman

lba48 disc you have should be fine.
if you have 6.2 image you don't need another one, just rename it per the zipper directions


----------



## Gunnyman

Tim_K said:


> Anybody with any thoughts as to what I may be doing wrong here? Does my new drive have to be bigger than 80gb?


did you buy a DVR40 image or an 80?
a 40 image sould fit fine on an 80 gig drive,the 80 may not.


----------



## Tim_K

Gunny,

Thanks for the quick response. I bought a DVR 40image so I am unsure why it isn't fitting. Perhaps I burned it incorrectly to the Tools CD?

The image file on my Toold Cd looks like this: 000001#52C3

The bootpage file looks odd too: bootpage#BAAD


All the other files look fine. I don't have Nero so I possibly could have messed up the burn


----------



## Gunnyman

looks that way to me.
here's what I'd do. Burn the instantcake ISO and run it by itself.
the bootpage file does look odd as well. what did you use to burn?
nero can be had for a free trial last time I looked


----------



## skw

David Platt said:


> That's not necessarily true, though. Different hard drives seem to have different jumper requirements. My DirecTiVos, for example, will only work if the hard drives are set to Cable Select.


Hmmm..... I didn't try cable select, but the drive was set as "slave" to be in the PC, and that most definately did not work. Perhaps it should more generally say to check the jumper settings, and then I would have looked around and figured it out.

Gunnyman: Please don't get me wrong -- not a major complaint, just a suggestion for one minor improvement.


----------



## BK89

I have this Netgear USB adapter and would like to use it on the DirecTivo (Samsung 4040R). Anybody know if this is this compatible after Zippering?


----------



## kudron

David Platt said:


> That's not necessarily true, though. Different hard drives seem to have different jumper requirements. My DirecTiVos, for example, will only work if the hard drives are set to Cable Select.


Interesting that this would come up now.

I got home from work this morning and my DTivo was stuck on the "Welcome" screen. Remembering what Gunny said earlier about tivo's stuck at the welcome screen involves either cables or jumper settings, I proceeded to jumper the harddrive to CS (It was unjumpered as master). It booted right up!

Anyone have any idea why it would work for several weeks as a master drive, then all of a sudden need to be set to CS? BTW, I am using a WD 120gig HD.


----------



## danny7481

how do i find out the tivo ip address, in the zipper instructions it says 192.168.1.101 is this it, or just an example? also what usb adapters are you guys using, i have a netgear wg111 for my computer, it works great. can i use that one or is it not compatable? thanks.


----------



## ttodd1

danny7481 said:


> how do i find out the tivo ip address, in the zipper instructions it says 192.168.1.101 is this it, or just an example? also what usb adapters are you guys using, i have a netgear wg111 for my computer, it works great. can i use that one or is it not compatable? thanks.


"..it will prompt you to enter an IP address for your Tivo (e.g. 192.168.1.101) and the IP address of your router."

e.g. = example. You need to put in an IP address that is in the range of your network. Wireless G adapters (I believe) are not compatable with the DTivo. If you want wireless G speeds you need to use a wired adapter with a bridge.


----------



## danny7481

so, basically you make up an ip address for the dtivo?
also i dont have to have wireless G speed, but i do need it wireless
how can i go about having wireless easily and not to expensive?
i have a belkin wireless G router.


----------



## goony

kudron said:


> Anyone have any idea why it would work for several weeks as a master drive, then all of a sudden need to be set to CS? BTW, I am using a WD 120gig HD.


I've had fits in PCs with WD drives and CS -vs- Master/Slave jumpers and have had the phantom problems you are seeing. I have found no logic to it, I just mess with them until the work. Maybe it has something to do with the phase of the moon or something...


----------



## rbautch

danny7481 said:


> so, basically you make up an ip address for the dtivo?
> also i dont have to have wireless G speed, but i do need it wireless
> how can i go about having wireless easily and not to expensive?
> i have a belkin wireless G router.


 Yes, any IP address will do as long as it is in the same subnet as your router. The cheapest way to do wireless is with a wireless usb adapter connected directly to your tivo. Just connect to your tivo and the Zipper will set it up for you. Cost about $25 on Ebay. If you want g speeds, then you can use a wireless bridge, wireless gaming adapter, or a router with modded firmware to make it act like a wireless bridge. For this option you'll also need a wired USB-Ethernet adapter, bringing the total cost to about $100.


----------



## danny7481

rbautch said:


> Yes, any IP address will do as long as it is in the same subnet as your router. The cheapest way to do wireless is with a wireless usb adapter connected directly to your tivo. Just connect to your tivo and the Zipper will set it up for you. Cost about $25 on Ebay. If you want g speeds, then you can use a wireless bridge, wireless gaming adapter, or a router with modded firmware to make it act like a wireless bridge. For this option you'll also need a wired USB-Ethernet adapter, bringing the total cost to about $100.


ill think ill go with the usb adapter
thanks for the help.


----------



## tortio

Well, I thought I'd just weight in here. I've zippered my HDVR2 this weekend. Pretty schweet. I dropped a 250GB drive in there. You can hear the drive seeking if you are right next to the unit, but you can not hear it over the stock fan.

Thank the lord vi is on there!

I did have a couple of items I would like to mention to help others. 

I did not originally have the hackman module in twp. I had to do the "rw" on the / filesystem and rename the hackman.cfg

/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg

(I actually cp'ed it, you know... just in case! )

I also changed the following lines:

# Line can have a value from 1 to 16
# Line Default: 1
set line = 12

in /var/hack/etc/out2osd.conf so the callerid info wasn't cut off at the top of screen when displayed on screen, (will try some of the transpiracy settings later). 

I also added the "\w" to my bash prompt (a la .profile) which gives me the current working directory added to my prompt. Make it easy to know where I am:

tivo-TiVo# :/var/log >cd
tivo-TiVo# :/ >cd /var/log
tivo-TiVo# :/var/log >cd /etc/
tivo-TiVo# :/etc >cd /etc/
tivo-TiVo# :/etc >cd /etc/rc.d/
tivo-TiVo# :/etc/rc.d >

And finally, when I enabled mplayer/vlc via the hackman module, somehow it toggled the "rw" option on /. I rebooted the unit and it indeed come back up rw. I toggled it back to "ro" via the hackman module, but haven't rebooted to see it will remain persisitant. 

I also ran into the double lines when telneting and found the "unset crlf" option posts for WinXP SP2. This option does not work within FreeBSD.

Hope this helps others!

Great work. I couldn't believe how easy everything was and how it just all sort of worked! Thanks so much!


----------



## Tonedeaf

rbautch said:


> Yes, any IP address will do as long as it is in the same subnet as your router. The cheapest way to do wireless is with a wireless usb adapter connected directly to your tivo. Just connect to your tivo and the Zipper will set it up for you. Cost about $25 on Ebay. If you want g speeds, then you can use a wireless bridge, wireless gaming adapter, or a router with modded firmware to make it act like a wireless bridge. For this option you'll also need a wired USB-Ethernet adapter, bringing the total cost to about $100.


Was only a total of $60 for my Linksys WRT54G and wired usb adapter. 
Was worth it for me to have G speeds to it. Watch a few things in my bedroom that I had on my main TV room Tivo today with no issues. Had plenty of buffer to 30 sec skip thru commercials. Love it.


----------



## NYHeel

This has probably been covered but can a DTivo with 4.01b communicate with a DTivo that has 6.2 via MRV? I figure I might just pull my drives and upgrade from 4.0 to 6.2 using the zipper. However there are a few things that I really want to keep on my Tivos so I figured if I did them one at a time and then transfered the shows back it would work.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes fully able to talk to each other.


----------



## willardcpa

I am having perplexing problems with vi. I wanted to change the time that fakecall happened. In my time zone its 8:20, and at that time it does not have high WAF. So I went in and changed it on the main box that I hacked with gunny's unguide. Now I am trying to change it on some other boxes that I zippered. Problem is vi is acting really wierd, when I try to make a change it inserts the new character and then advances a line. I know that it is not the CLF problem that happens in WinXP, I have that shut off. And if I hit the up or down arrow, it inserts another line. Just to make sure that it is not me or my computer I went back into the box that was "unguided" and I can make changes there just fine. I am changing to read/write before I attempt the changes. In the unguide I am going into /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root, in the zippered boxes I am going into /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root.

And I have been into the other boxes with vi before and it worked just fine. I went into them to change the ncid "thingies" in order to get them get their caller id data from the server tivo.


----------



## Markman07

FTP root crontab file to yoru PC and then make changes using medapad or other unix based editor (not notepad) and FtP back to Tivo. Or you use the editor built into the HACKMAN module (if you use TWP).

I am not a big fan of VI or his uncle JOE editor.


----------



## willardcpa

Markman07 said:


> FTP root crontab file to yoru PC and then make changes using medapad or other unix based editor (not notepad) and FtP back to Tivo. Or you use the editor built into the HACKMAN module (if you use TWP).
> 
> I am not a big fan of VI or his uncle JOE editor.


Thanks, is there anything special I need to do dostounix or anything like that? Just want to make sure that all I have to do is FTP it back as is.


----------



## tortio

I think it has something to do with the terminal emulation. I hadn't really tried it, but I thought it would be interesting to change the default $TERM to something else. For example, if I am on my FreeBSD box and not on a remote terminal, I must use cons25 for my emulation. In my .profile or .zshrc I specify vt100, or xterm, or xterm-color. I bet you are seeing things like ^H^H when you try to delete something.

I'll monkey about when I get home and can explore further.


----------



## satdummy4

Hey there,

OK.. I love to figure this out on my own but its to the point now where its either ask the question or get a divorce (I might be spending a bit much time at this)..

So heres the issue..

I seem to be stuck between a rock and a hard place on this.. 

If I run zipper on an image using 4.0.1 and use kernel 4_0.1A Kickass, can FTP and telnet and all that good stuff...Unfortunately living in Canada 4.0 will not do Canadian providers.. 

So On to 7.2 If I use zipper with kernel 3_1.5 I get stuck in a reboot loop.. 

If someone can provide me with some direction it would be great.. Otherwise I sure will miss my wife.. ;-)

Thanks 

SD


----------



## Gunnyman

THE ZIPPER IS NOT FOR STANDALONES

Says all over the place what units it will work on.


----------



## satdummy4

How in the frig did I miss that?!

too bad cause it seems pretty slick (good work gunny) Anyway thanks for the quick reply and sorry to waste your time


----------



## Gunnyman

No worries 
Better you find out this soon than risk divorce court.


----------



## BigBearf

I am in the process of using the zipper on my freebie DSR704 and eventually an HR10-250. I have downloaded the PTVupgrade boot disk and DSR704 specific files. I use a mac to burn the disk from the iso using Toast Platinum version 7. I have burned the CD's using both the copy mode and also the data mode. I am using an ancient Dell Dimension 300D pentium II computer and presently have the CD ROM hooked up as Master on secondary IDE channel. I get "No operating system found" message. The PTV upgrade specifies CD ROM on secondary IDE as Slave. Is the best way to do this by just changing the cables. Apparently the HD must be the secondary IDE master and the CD ROM must be the primary IDE slave. I also wonder if this ancient computer will address large drives. Any thought on a cheap computer the will function well if this setup turns out to be a bust 
Thanks for any ideas 
BigBearf


----------



## cashoe

hoo boy, i think i got a nasty one here, 
I successfully zippered my samsung sir4120, but i am hitting major snags with my hr10-250.
after the 1st try the unit would not power up a known-good fa120 (had two, both work on the samsung.)
now i re-iamged the drives(2x wd2500), and still no power to the USB adapter, and as a bonus none of my 3 dogbone directivo remotes work.
I know what i did wrong on the remoe problem and that is getting corrected this week, but what about the usb issue? i saw a few references in the thread to someone having the same problem, but i did not see if they got it resolved.


----------



## damnitjim

I zipper my hdvr2 over the weekend and it smooth . And I was wondering if I zipper
My hughes hr10-250 will it be able to talk with my hdvr2 with mrv?
thanks again for the zipper


----------



## cashoe

Hi damnitjim, 
lets see if i can help you out a bit.
from my understanding , you can not enable MRV on the HR-10-250. It still needs to run the 3.1. software, and that is not mrv compatible now 

There are lots of fun things you CAN do with thr hr10-250, but sone of the more interesing ones can't be discussed on this forum.


----------



## rbautch

damnitjim said:


> I zipper my hdvr2 over the weekend and it smooth . And I was wondering if I zipper
> My hughes hr10-250 will it be able to talk with my hdvr2 with mrv?
> thanks again for the zipper


HR10-250 doesn't do MRV or HMO at all because it uses 3.1 sofware.


----------



## rbautch

cashoe said:


> hoo boy, i think i got a nasty one here,
> I successfully zippered my samsung sir4120, but i am hitting major snags with my hr10-250.
> after the 1st try the unit would not power up a known-good fa120 (had two, both work on the samsung.)
> now i re-iamged the drives(2x wd2500), and still no power to the USB adapter, and as a bonus none of my 3 dogbone directivo remotes work.
> I know what i did wrong on the remoe problem and that is getting corrected this week, but what about the usb issue? i saw a few references in the thread to someone having the same problem, but i did not see if they got it resolved.


Try both usb ports. I doubt both (or even one) is bad. Might be a problem with the image. Where did you get the image? Did you Zipper the primary drive only?


----------



## cashoe

HI rbautch, thanks for the fast reply, 
I got the image from an instantcake iso i purchased, downloaded and burned myself. I imaged the drive both times using the insantcake cd, then booted from the lba48 cd and mounted thetools cd to load the ziper. Both times Instantcake and the zipper tools reported success. I imaged one drive the 1st try, and was installing it as a single drive, and the second try i tried zppering both drives as a dual setup. I tried both USB ports, and swaped adapters ( and usb and network cables) with a known good one running on my samsung unit. stil no dice.

I'll have a repaired unit to play with later this week, until then i'll keep trying to help out around here a bit, and learning more for my own enlightenment.

(dang laptop keyboard doesn't like my too-light keystrokes, please blame it for any typos  )


----------



## atlynch

Hi Folks,
I am building a pair of DSR7000's I purchased diskless/remoteless/cardless from Weaknees. I am using version 6.2.

Delivery on the Tivo's should come today, but I've been working on the images to install onto them.

I have purchased two disk images from PTVupgrade.

ICAKE-S2DT-62 InstantCake for Series2 DirecTiVo Units (6.2) 
S2DT-MODEL: PHILIPS-DSR7000 

and

UBCD-11 Universal Boot CD Version 11 

I bought a $40 PC (the shame, I'm a Mac/Unix guy), and have applied the instant cake tool to each of two 120Gb Hitachi hard drives. (2 single drive tivos, not one two drive tivo)

The Universal boot cd version 11 has /s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz
The zipper intructions call for VMLINUX_.gz

Can I copy and rename the former to the latter? Do I need to uncompress/rename/recompress? 

There is also a 4.0.1a directory in the s2_kernels directory. I assume I should ignore this.

Thanks in advance!

-Drew


----------



## noid370

cashoe said:


> Hi damnitjim,
> lets see if i can help you out a bit.
> from my understanding , you can not enable MRV on the HR-10-250. It still needs to run the 3.1. software, and that is not mrv compatible now
> 
> There are lots of fun things you CAN do with thr hr10-250, but sone of the more interesing ones can't be discussed on this forum.


Can you point me in a direction where it explains what can be done on the HR10 250. So far it does nothing special.


----------



## Gunnyman

atlynch said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am building a pair of DSR7000's I purchased diskless/remoteless/cardless from Weaknees. I am using version 6.2.
> 
> Delivery on the Tivo's should come today, but I've been working on the images to install onto them.
> 
> I have purchased two disk images from PTVupgrade.
> 
> ICAKE-S2DT-62 InstantCake for Series2 DirecTiVo Units (6.2)
> S2DT-MODEL: PHILIPS-DSR7000
> 
> and
> 
> UBCD-11 Universal Boot CD Version 11
> 
> I bought a $40 PC (the shame, I'm a Mac/Unix guy), and have applied the instant cake tool to each of two 120Gb Hitachi hard drives. (2 single drive tivos, not one two drive tivo)
> 
> The Universal boot cd version 11 has /s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz
> The zipper intructions call for VMLINUX_.gz
> 
> Can I copy and rename the former to the latter? Do I need to uncompress/rename/recompress?
> 
> There is also a 4.0.1a directory in the s2_kernels directory. I assume I should ignore this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Drew


just copy the kernel file as is to your tools cd. The Zipper will make the distinction.
You want the 3.1.5 kernel.


----------



## Gunnyman

noid370 said:


> Can you point me in a direction where it explains what can be done on the HR10 250. So far it does nothing special.


you can do "everything" on an HD Tivo except HMO related activities and MRV.
As for what that everything includes, check out DDB for discussions about that thing we can't discuss here.


----------



## Gunnyman

BigBearf said:


> I am in the process of using the zipper on my freebie DSR704 and eventually an HR10-250. I have downloaded the PTVupgrade boot disk and DSR704 specific files. I use a mac to burn the disk from the iso using Toast Platinum version 7. I have burned the CD's using both the copy mode and also the data mode. I am using an ancient Dell Dimension 300D pentium II computer and presently have the CD ROM hooked up as Master on secondary IDE channel. I get "No operating system found" message. The PTV upgrade specifies CD ROM on secondary IDE as Slave. Is the best way to do this by just changing the cables. Apparently the HD must be the secondary IDE master and the CD ROM must be the primary IDE slave. I also wonder if this ancient computer will address large drives. Any thought on a cheap computer the will function well if this setup turns out to be a bust
> Thanks for any ideas
> BigBearf


to burn the boot and instant cake iso's ctrl-click and choose toast it.
as for a cheap computer for doing this, don't laugh. walmart sells linux boxes fo around 200 bucks that would be perfect for this, and as an added bonus can be used as a media server when you are done


----------



## atlynch

BigBearf said:


> I am in the process of using the zipper on my freebie DSR704 and eventually an HR10-250. I have downloaded the PTVupgrade boot disk and DSR704 specific files. I use a mac to burn the disk from the iso using Toast Platinum version 7. I have burned the CD's using both the copy mode and also the data mode. I am using an ancient Dell Dimension 300D pentium II computer and presently have the CD ROM hooked up as Master on secondary IDE channel. I get "No operating system found" message. The PTV upgrade specifies CD ROM on secondary IDE as Slave. Is the best way to do this by just changing the cables. Apparently the HD must be the secondary IDE master and the CD ROM must be the primary IDE slave. I also wonder if this ancient computer will address large drives. Any thought on a cheap computer the will function well if this setup turns out to be a bust
> Thanks for any ideas
> BigBearf


You and I are doing almost exactly the same thing, using a Mac and a cheapo PC. I found that I got the "Operating system not found" when the CD was the primary slave and there was no primary master. I just left the windows drive attached and put the Tivo drives on the secondary IDE.

-Drew


----------



## chubb

just an fyi, I posted a "step-by-step" guide on the ZipperWiki for the topic that cannot be discussed here. It was a pain going through all those threads and I figured something like this guide would have been useful for me, so I wrote one for the guys out there who have not gone through it yet....


----------



## Gunnyman

Thanks Chubb.
In 2 years I have never been able to get ***_ftp working (my asterisks) and this is the most concise method I've seen as far as where the correct binaries are. :up: :up:


----------



## chubb

Hey man, thank YOU and rbautch for the Zipper...I'm just reaping the rewards here and giving back when I can...


----------



## skw

NETGUY said:


> hey all ,
> this is in reference to zipper on hd10-250 unit
> with 400gb single drive
> 
> any trick in using the console ?
> got securecrt set to 9600/8/N/1 and have the tivo serial cable
> on a win2k laptop ( serial port )
> 
> i have been reading posts and did i read correct that i have to press enter after a couple seconds of unit starting to boot ?
> can anyone please point to some directions ?
> 
> thanx


Netguy may have already fixed his problem, but I was having similar troubles until I found these suggestions, and then I got things working right away.

http://minnie.tuhs.org/twiki/bin/view/Howto/DiagnoseSerialProblems

I wanted to put that here for reference, in case anyone else needs it -- or in case I need it again later. LOL. I think that I had set the PC side speed to 9600 when the Zipper had already upped the Tivo speed setting of the port to 115200 for me. I had flow control on, when I should have had it off.


----------



## BigBearf

Thanks for the quick reply. I will use toast and try my ancient Dell or make a trip to Walmart for a Linux box.


----------



## snowybunting

I have a couple of questions that browsing thru this thread for an hour hasn't cleared up for me.

I have an RCA DV40, an RCA DVR80, and an HNS HDVR2. I just found out about the "zipper" hack a day ago and have been reading up on how to apply it to a fresh drive I can dunk into the DV40. Here's where I get confused, so here come the questions:

1. WRT running the first 4 steps, I see I need the kernel the comes on the "InstantCake" cd if I don't want to overwrite the orginal units' hd. Does the $5 image simply have a linux environment and tools on it that I wouldn't need if I have a running linux box in which I cna mount the fresh drive?

2. Does the zipper contain utils to let me view divx movies already on my network? If yes, does it matter if the audio is AC3 or MP3?

3. It appears the disk limit is 137gb? What about multiple partitions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gunnyman

1) The Kernel you need is on the 5 dollar Boot cd
2) no
3) there is no 137 GB limit


----------



## pendragn

snowybunting said:


> I have a couple of questions that browsing thru this thread for an hour hasn't cleared up for me.
> 
> I have an RCA DV40, an RCA DVR80, and an HNS HDVR2. I just found out about the "zipper" hack a day ago and have been reading up on how to apply it to a fresh drive I can dunk into the DV40. Here's where I get confused, so here come the questions:
> 
> 1. WRT running the first 4 steps, I see I need the kernel the comes on the "InstantCake" cd if I don't want to overwrite the orginal units' hd. Does the $5 image simply have a linux environment and tools on it that I wouldn't need if I have a running linux box in which I cna mount the fresh drive?


The InstantCake CD has the 6.2 image and the bootable Linux environment you can use to work on your TiVo drive. It's handy for troubleshooting as the folks here are very familiar with that disc, so we know what your environment is if you have troubles.



snowybunting said:


> 2. Does the zipper contain utils to let me view divx movies already on my network? If yes, does it matter if the audio is AC3 or MP3?


After you finish the Zippering, search for "tivoserver" it's the software that servers the AVIs and other files up to a Zipper TiVo. Zipper itself doesn't do anything with that.



snowybunting said:


> 3. It appears the disk limit is 137gb? What about multiple partitions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Don't worry about that. All of my Zippered Tivos have 250 GB drives in them. The Instant Cake CD has an LBA48 aware kernel and the 6.2 software does as well. There are (or at least there were) some issues with going larger than 250 GB. If you want to go larger than that I'm sure someone here can help you.

tk


----------



## snowybunting

pendragn said:


> The InstantCake CD has the modified kernel you need AND the bootable Linux environment you can use to work on your TiVo drive. You need the CD. It's also handy for troubleshooting as the folks here are very familiar with that disc, so we know what your environment is if you have troubles.





> Gunnyman wrote:
> 1) The Kernel you need is on the 5 dollar Boot cd


Are we all talking about the same CD? I wasn't clear with my description, I thought I needed the InstantCake $19.99 CD for sure, and perhaps not the $5 boot CD.



> Don't worry about that. All of my Zippered Tivos have 250 GB drives in them. The Instant Cake CD has an LBA48 aware kernel and the 6.2 software does as well. There are (or at least there were) some issues with going larger than 250 GB. If you want to go larger than that I'm sure someone here can help you.


OK, good news. I have a 200gb Maxtor (2 of 'em, matter of fact...I'll keep one as a spare) , so hoping the kernel can read multiple partitions is a non-issue.

Thanks for the help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## skw

BK89 said:


> I have this Netgear USB adapter and would like to use it on the DirecTivo (Samsung 4040R). Anybody know if this is this compatible after Zippering?


Since no one took pity on the newbie, I will. Try checking here:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2184.htm?
Note that someone else here has said that Wireless G adapters will NOT work at all with DirecTivos, so consider that in addition to this page. Also, any of the ones that say you must have a particular version of the Tivo software probably will not work at all either, because you will not have 7.x running on your DirecTivo.

For anyone looking for compatable *wired* adapters, check here:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2183.htm?
But bear in mind if you are even thinking about trying to use a *Linksys USB200M * that L*nks*s has stopped marking "Ver 2" on the outside of the package. *Also, after having tried one of those, I wouldn't want to keep it even if it had worked. * The way that the RJ45 plugs into the adapter is really, really flimsy! I have gone with the Netgear FA120 from Amazon.com for a nice price and free shipping. I will update this post if it doesn't work well for me.


----------



## skw

pendragn said:


> Don't worry about that. All of my Zippered Tivos have 250 GB drives in them. The Instant Cake CD has an LBA48 aware kernel and the 6.2 software does as well. There are (or at least there were) some issues with going larger than 250 GB. If you want to go larger than that I'm sure someone here can help you.


Previously I said right here in this post:


skw said:


> If you want to go larger than 250, look up "tpip". I have done the research, and I have a 400 on its way to me from outpost for my next upgrade. There is just some small issue with setting up the swap area for larger drives, and tpip can fix it for you, after you have used MFS Tools.


But I agree with rbautch that this MAY not be correct. Apparently the rule of thumb for using more swap is just that, and may not still be the best advice as drives get "really big" compared to the original drive sizes.

See his responses later in this thread, and make your own decision on how large you want your swap to be.


----------



## Gunnyman

snowybunting said:


> Are we all talking about the same CD? I wasn't clear with my description, I thought I needed the InstantCake $19.99 CD for sure, and perhaps not the $5 boot CD.
> 
> OK, good news. I have a 200gb Maxtor (2 of 'em, matter of fact...I'll keep one as a spare) , so hoping the kernel can read multiple partitions is a non-issue.
> 
> Thanks for the help, it's much appreciated.


the Instantcake cd is 20 bucks and is ONLY needed if you don't have 6.2 software on a tivo HD.
The LBA48 Boot CD is 5 bucks and is the boot envireonment AND the hacked kernel needed for zippering.
Everyone needs THIS CD not everyone needs he 20 dollar instant cake.


----------



## amcanzo

I have searched and can not find the answer. I have a zippered HDVR2 with a 250gb Hard drive.
I set up the wireless using a Netgear MA111v1
I plan to zipper my other HDVR2 and use a Netgear MA111v2.
I switched the wireless in the working one from the v1 to v2 but can not get it to work. Does the v2 of this adapter work with the HDVR2???


----------



## tonyt78

lee espinoza said:


> to be a little more clear I am getting
> Restore failed:unknow backup format


Anything on this?


----------



## rbautch

skw said:


> If you want to go larger than 250, look up "tpip". I have done the research, and I have a 400 on its way to me from outpost for my next upgrade. There is just some small issue with setting up the swap area for larger drives, and tpip can fix it for you, after you have used MFS Tools.


Not entirely accurate. Most users will never need the extra swap space. See here and here


----------



## GBMD

Now that I've replaced the old hard drive with my new one, I am thinking about buying a HDVR2 off of E-Bay to play the leftover (previous) recordings on my un-Zippered disk. Will the unit boot up without a card? What about without satilite info???


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
will nag about not having a card with a nifty little box at the bottom of your screen


----------



## rbautch

amcanzo said:


> I have searched and can not find the answer. I have a zippered HDVR2 with a 250gb Hard drive.
> I set up the wireless using a Netgear MA111v1
> I plan to zipper my other HDVR2 and use a Netgear MA111v2.
> I switched the wireless in the working one from the v1 to v2 but can not get it to work. Does the v2 of this adapter work with the HDVR2???


No.


----------



## titleistmd

I downloaded the LBA48 Boot CD from ptv. I'm trying to get my zipper disk ready. I have phillips dsr708's. I will be upgrading software to 6.2. Under the s2 kernal there is a 4.01a. I can't seem to find if that is the kernal I want. I thought I read somewhere that was for 7.2 and I want the 3.1.5. Just want to make sure I use the right one. Thanks


----------



## Finnstang

titleistmd said:


> I downloaded the LBA48 Boot CD from ptv. I'm trying to get my zipper disk ready. I have phillips dsr708's. I will be upgrading software to 6.2. Under the s2 kernal there is a 4.01a. I can't seem to find if that is the kernal I want. I thought I read somewhere that was for 7.2 and I want the 3.1.5. Just want to make sure I use the right one. Thanks


Read step 4.


----------



## BigBearf

Gunny 
I have used toast with Ctrl-Click method to burn the iso however the only image file that I see under the isolinux folder is: 

initrd.img file at 5.7 mb 
Is this the file I'm supposed to rename and put on the tools disk. It seems awfully small. I do not see any other image files on the toasted CD. Am I missing something? 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## willardcpa

GBMD said:


> Now that I've replaced the old hard drive with my new one, I am thinking about buying a HDVR2 off of E-Bay to play the leftover (previous) recordings on my un-Zippered disk. Will the unit boot up without a card? What about without satilite info???


Gunny, you told him "yes". You sure about that, he's putting an unzippered HD in another HDVR2 hoping to be able to watch what's on it - isn't he going to run into the "Killer51" (sp?) problem and since he hasn't zippered it not be able to killer51? 'Course he could alway "clear and delete", but then it'd be kinda hard to watch the leftover recordings. 

On the other hand - if he zippered the "un-Zippered" HD first then everything would be hunky-dory.


----------



## Gunnyman

willardcpa said:


> Gunny, you told him "yes". You sure about that, he's putting an unzippered HD in another HDVR2 hoping to be able to watch what's on it - isn't he going to run into the "Killer51" (sp?) problem and since he hasn't zippered it not be able to killer51? 'Course he could alway "clear and delete", but then it'd be kinda hard to watch the leftover recordings.
> 
> On the other hand - if he zippered the "un-Zippered" HD first then everything would be hunky-dory.


good point
I now change my answer to "no"


----------



## Gunnyman

BigBearf said:


> Gunny
> I have used toast with Ctrl-Click method to burn the iso however the only image file that I see under the isolinux folder is:
> 
> initrd.img file at 5.7 mb
> Is this the file I'm supposed to rename and put on the tools disk. It seems awfully small. I do not see any other image files on the toasted CD. Am I missing something?
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


ok no worries
the image file is in a hidden directory called .image
set up finder to show hidden and you will see it.


----------



## CharlieHoff

CharlieHoff said:


> Thanks guys.... that did it!


 Update... 
With thanks to Zipper, I now have all three DTivos hacked and networked! I tried wireless, but that didn't work out so I simply extended my existing wired network, added a couple of more Netgear FA120 USB adapters, and it's all working great.

I'm now looking for information on extracting files to a PC.... I know it's out there.... any links I should check out?


----------



## Gunnyman

the extraction tutorial on the wiki is a good place to start


----------



## cashoe

Thank you Gunnyman & rbautch for your excellent scripts, tools and guides.
I was having problems zippering my hr10-250 earlier this week, and tonight i gave it one more try. My efforts paid off tonight, and i am currently rebooting after succesfully running tweak.sh.

One thing i did different this tme is that i used the image directly from my tools cd, instead of using the instantcake disc, then zippering off the tools cd. If i could make a small sugestion, though, you might want to more strongly reccommend on the web pagethat using the zipper cd to load the image instead of the instantcake cd.

It was a very good feeling to see the results of my labors, but i am humbly aware that i am standing on the shoulders of giants, and for your free sharing of your expertise and knowledge i am truly grateful.


----------



## Willy

Thank you so much. I am slowly making progress. I zippered my 6.2 drive and it booted up. Now I am trying to run the enhancement script but I get this error:

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failu
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n

Make sure your Tivo is connected to the interne
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory

I am able to telnet in to the tivo across my home LAN. The LAN is connected to my router. ...what am I doing wrong? thank you, again.


----------



## ttodd1

Willy said:


> Thank you so much. I am slowly making progress. I zippered my 6.2 drive and it booted up. Now I am trying to run the enhancement script but I get this error:
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failu
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n
> 
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the interne
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> 
> I am able to telnet in to the tivo across my home LAN. The LAN is connected to my router. ...what am I doing wrong? thank you, again.


Is your router connected to the internet?


----------



## dbish

Willy said:


> Thank you so much. I am slowly making progress. I zippered my 6.2 drive and it booted up. Now I am trying to run the enhancement script but I get this error:
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failu
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n
> 
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the interne
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> 
> I am able to telnet in to the tivo across my home LAN. The LAN is connected to my router. ...what am I doing wrong? thank you, again.


Make sure you entered the router IP address correctly. It sounds like it can't find the DNS server list which is usually specified in the router setup.


----------



## scalo

I am at a loss here, I upgraded both of my Hughes DVR40's with Seagate 250GB HD's and one was running fine for about a week then all of the sudden lost sound today and the other has not had sound at all. I have rezippered the drives several time and I can not figure out what is going on. I am going to try another drive and see if that has anything to with it, I have checked that the drives have the jumper in the correct place and I also zippered the original 40GB Drive and it has no sound now also. I need help PLEASE any ideas or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## BK89

Thanks again for making the Zipper! Got both of my Tivos set up wirelessly on the network last weekend - awesome! What's the easiest way to access them away from home (like at the office)? Would I have to set-up some kind of VPN or remote access to my PC at home? Is there an easier way to do this that I'm missing? I read that you could forward port 80 (internet port) but then anyone can get access. 

Also, I read somewhere that a hacked Tivo could remember which episodes you have recorded in the past (even if deleted form the Now playing list) and only record different eps? Was I dreaming this or how do you set it up? 

Thanks again, you guys are slick...


----------



## Gunnyman

I just added username and password to my tivoweb by editing tivoweb.cfg.
As for part two of you question, use the "tracker" twp module.


----------



## BK89

How do you edit tivoweb.cfg? From the FTP page, I can click a file on the Tivo and right click to edit. Will this work (I read you may have to use a special editor "Joe" to avoid saving the .cfg file as text). Where would i put the:

user name = 
password =

Just at the end of the file? 
Then, how do you access the Tivo from outside, just find your IP address and enter it into a browser? Like http://xx.xxx.xx.xxx or http://xx.xxx.xx.xxx:80

Also, is "tracker" module part of the Zipper install or do you add this in after?


----------



## Gunnyman

it's already in there
I use a unix friendly text editor and edit the file all from my ftp client
when you open tivoweb.cfg you will see username and password already there you just need to add them.
as for how to access yes enter your actual IP address in a browser and make sure you have port 80 forwarded to your tivo's IP
as for tracker, I can't remember where I got it from.


----------



## Markman07

If I remember right tracker was one of the modules that came with the Daily Jazz Email add-on. Of course I am sure you can get it somewhere else also. (Try DDB)


----------



## BK89

I have edited text straight from my FTP client as well (using FlashFXP), but is this a UNIX friendly editor? Did you incorporate a UNIX editor into your FTP program or something like that or will I be ok just right clicking and selecting the default edit? 

I know how to port forward 80 to my TIVO in the router setup screen. Will this cause any security problems as long as I have a username and password set in TWP? Thanks for helping us noobs out - I am learning a ton!!


----------



## Gunnyman

not familiar with your setup.
I am using a Mac and have a unix friendly txt editor


----------



## Finnstang

BK89 said:


> I have edited text straight from my FTP client as well (using FlashFXP), but is this a UNIX friendly editor? Did you incorporate a UNIX editor into your FTP program or something like that or will I be ok just right clicking and selecting the default edit?
> 
> I know how to port forward 80 to my TIVO in the router setup screen. Will this cause any security problems as long as I have a username and password set in TWP? Thanks for helping us noobs out - I am learning a ton!!


Just FTP the file and then use a Unix-friendly editor like Metapad. Make sure to change the file save type to Unix. Ftp it back. As far as TWP, when you are changing the username and password in the tivoweb.cfg file, you can also change the port it runs on. If you do, then make sure to forward the correct port to the tivo ip, and use the ipaddress : port format to access it. I have four dtivos running on four different ports so I can access them all from the web.


----------



## BK89

I am running XP on a PC. When I access the Tivo through the FTP window (Flashxp), I can navigate to the actual file on the Tivo and right click (this gives options like copy, send to and edit). I used this edit function to get TWP to show the "view" links in the Now Playing list (by changing one the the values from 0 to 1) and then hit save and it automatically uploads the edited file to the Tivo. Will this same method work to set the username and password in Tivoweb.cfg? I am not sure if the edit function uses a UNIX friendly edit program or if it just uses notepad. If I tried to do it this way, does anybody know what will happen? What is the deal with the "Joe" and VI editors, these sound like they are specific to Tivo, do I need to use one of these instead to edit the .cfg file?


----------



## Finnstang

BK89 said:


> I am running XP on a PC. When I access the Tivo through the FTP window (Flashxp), I can navigate to the actual file on the Tivo and right click (this gives options like copy, send to and edit). I used this edit function to get TWP to show the "view" links in the Now Playing list (by changing one the the values from 0 to 1) and then hit save and it automatically uploads the edited file to the Tivo. Will this same method work to set the username and password in Tivoweb.cfg? I am not sure if the edit function uses a UNIX friendly edit program or if it just uses notepad. If I tried to do it this way, does anybody know what will happen? What is the deal with the "Joe" and VI editors, these sound like they are specific to Tivo, do I need to use one of these instead to edit the .cfg file?


If it worked for the "View Links", then it should work fine for this.


----------



## BK89

Great, I think I will try using Metapad just to be safe. It's just as easy to manually FTP it back after editing. 

Anyways, my ISP is Comcast (Bay Area), I heard that they might block port 80? So should I just setup different ports right from the beginning? I do have two tivos that I would like to access, so I will need to set them to use to different ports. Does it matter what I set the ports too (as long as its not 80 or 8080)?


----------



## Finnstang

BK89 said:


> Great, I think I will try using Metapad just to be safe. It's just as easy to manually FTP it back after editing.
> 
> Anyways, my ISP is Comcast (Bay Area), I heard that they might block port 80? So should I just setup different ports right from the beginning? I do have two tivos that I would like to access, so I will need to set them to use to different ports. Does it matter what I set the ports too (as long as its not 80 or 8080)?


I use 8010, 8020, 8030, and 8040. Just don't want to use a port already being used by something.


----------



## BK89

Nice...I am gonna try this when I get home from work tonight. Will use ports 8010 and 8020 and use metapad to add username and password. Thanks for the quick response too!


----------



## TechniKal

Is there a way to disable/remove the 'noppv' option from the Superpatch that's installed? I've looked at the script, but there's nothing I can find that indicates what's part of the noppv option.

Thanks!


----------



## dspyder

Thanks Gunnyman and Rbautch! I was able to get my Tivo up and hacked quite easily once I had everything in line (note to self, don't do install and activation until you get your wireless adapter).

Two problems:
1) The guide listing shows ALL of the channels, even though I have set both "Channels I Receive" and "Favorite Channels" in the setup menu. Someone had suggested Clear&Delete for guide locals problems, but I didn't want to run that for fear of messing up any hacks. Also, Gunnyman suggested rerunning guided setup to another guide problem, but I can't find that option anywhere now.

2) I have an item "Promo List" in my Messages & Setup menu that contains just garbage markup language. It also looks like Standby is only in that menu not the root. Should I be editing these menu configurations somewhere or is that normal?

This is on a 6.2 DSR7000 running InstantCake, Zipper, and Rbautch latest download.

Thanks again guys!
--D


----------



## Gunnyman

1) guided setup can be found under messages and settings locals can be brought back by either waiting about 24 hrs for them to show up, or call 1800 directv and enter extension 711
2) this is a side effect of the superpactch that enables HMO there's a hack for it called superpatch67_standby or somesuch that will put standby back on the front page


----------



## gcrew

I used a new virgin Maxtor 300 GB drive tonight, and following the instructions, I got it ready for installation into my hr10-250. I will be installing the drive tomorrow night. I noticed when reading what was happening on onscreen, there was an option to save existing recordings. Since I am keeping my original hard drive as a backup, if I re-run the installation, and connect my old drive as well as the new one, will it transfer my existing recordings and season passes to the new drive?


----------



## Gunnyman

no you need to do that on your own.
Check the links to the hinsdale instructions on the Zipper page


----------



## kimsan

Hey Gunny,

Just separated "MRV Functionality for HR10-250s" as a link on the main zipper wiki page. Hope that helps for future questions.

Quick q and I'll try to keep it TCF safe.

I can be "distracted" by TiVo shows on my PC, but the same process doesn't seem to work for XM audio only programs. The "tool" doesn't seem to handle them properly.

Would *T*he*Y* stream and be useable?

Gonna try for myself anyway, but if this is old news I've missed any mention of it.


----------



## Gunnyman

I don't think so 
I imagine the same "make a manual recording" hack we used to use for music choice is still in effect.
as far as I know, the music can't be saved.


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> I don't think so
> I imagine the same "make a manual recording" hack we used to use for music choice is still in effect.
> as far as I know, the music can't be saved.


Bummer.

I can (through TWP) manually record whatever I can view live. THose recordings can be played back later on the box of origin or relayed to another (HR10-250s, so no TiVo MRV). The recordings *are* transportable.

If I learn something new this weekend I'll add something to the wiki.

Otherwise it's back to the "sneakernet" for audio.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Willy

dbish said:


> Make sure you entered the router IP address correctly. It sounds like it can't find the DNS server list which is usually specified in the router setup.


My router is connected to the Internet. That's what I'm using now. So the Tivo should be connected to the Internet. If I did make a mistake in assigning the router IP address during the Zipper process, how do I go in to change the IP settings in the Tivo? Do I have to start from scratch or is there some command lines which I can edit the network settings?

I can ping outside IP address with the Tivo if I use the numeric IP address. So I am getting to the Internet. But ping fails if I try to use a url like www.mastersav.com. So this looks like a DNS Problem with my router. However from my computer browser I can type in URLs and they will resolve without a problem. So I think my ISP DNS server is working. How do I get URLs from the tivo to be resolved by the DNS Server? What DNS server should I use?

I have managed to install TivoWebPlus. Will this help me change the IP settings? Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Willy said:


> My router is connected to the Internet. That's what I'm using now. So the Tivo should be connected to the Internet. If I did make a mistake in assigning the router IP address during the Zipper process, how do I go in to change the IP settings in the Tivo? Do I have to start from scratch or is there some command lines which I can edit the network settings?
> 
> I can ping outside IP address with the Tivo if I use the numeric IP address. So I am getting to the Internet. But ping fails if I try to use a url like www.mastersav.com. So this looks like a DNS Problem with my router. However from my computer browser I can type in URLs and they will resolve without a problem. So I think my ISP DNS server is working. How do I get URLs from the tivo to be resolved by the DNS Server? What DNS server should I use?
> 
> I have managed to install TivoWebPlus. Will this help me change the IP settings? Thanks.


There is a TWP module to change network settings. See the Zipper Wikki for DNS information.


----------



## Willy

Thanks for helping me out. I read the Zipper Wiki regarding DNS. I looked in my /etc directory and the only file there was resolv.conf. I did not see the hosts file of /etc/nsswitch.conf . I would like to have option 1 which is preferred but I don't really understand why my setup is not correct. Isn't zipper supposed to default to this option, since I did everything in standard form according to the zipper page instructions. Alas...

I also looked at sourceforge to find the network module but I could access the link for the module page: http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules.

I'm at a loss, but making progress. Thanks for your help.


----------



## blueshoo

Quick note on adding a username/password and/or changing the port for TWP: be sure to change any scripts/cron jobs that access the TWP to accommodate the username/password and/or port, else they will not work.

For example, one would need the URL *http://Username:[email protected]:8088/xyz* to access the _xyz_ module on a tivo running on ip address _10.10.10.10_, port _8088_, with a _Username_ and _Password_.

I believe I modified _/enhancements/TWPrestart.sh_ (Zipper-defined alias _twprs_ uses this) and the appropriate entry in the root cron job which restarts TWP nightly. Both of these access the _/quit_ command.


----------



## MCI

If I zipper my tivo, can I still install TiVoWebPlus/TiVoWeb?


----------



## Gunnyman

twp is part of zipper


----------



## MCI

Gunnyman said:


> twp is part of zipper


Thanks, now I need a USB wireless, on the way to Best Buy "OPEN" "OPEN" "OPEN"

From the hundreds of posts I read last night, I looks fairly simply. I'll follow up later with progress!

Neil


----------



## BK89

Help! I downloaded the "Tracker" module for TWP and added the tracker.itcl to the modules directory and restarted TWP. Now, I lost access to tivoweb and can no longer FTP to the TIvo (to delete this file). ANybody know what I did wrong??

I got the username, password and port setup successfully...


----------



## rbautch

Willy said:


> Thanks for helping me out. I read the Zipper Wiki regarding DNS. I looked in my /etc directory and the only file there was resolv.conf. I did not see the hosts file of /etc/nsswitch.conf . I would like to have option 1 which is preferred but I don't really understand why my setup is not correct. Isn't zipper supposed to default to this option, since I did everything in standard form according to the zipper page instructions. Alas...
> 
> I also looked at sourceforge to find the network module but I could access the link for the module page: http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules.
> 
> I'm at a loss, but making progress. Thanks for your help.


They are two separate file and should bot be in /etc. If they are not, then something is wrong with your image. Try setting your DNS using the TWP netconfig module and see if that works.


----------



## BK89

I also lost Telnet access but MRV still works between the two Tivos (although it took a little longer to populate on the Now Playing List). What happened? I had it working so well...


----------



## rbautch

try rebooting


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> try rebooting


OMG, Russ has gone to work for DTV!


----------



## Gunnyman

willardcpa said:


> OMG, Russ has gone to work for DTV!


Or Microsoft


----------



## skw

dspyder said:


> Two problems:
> 1) The guide listing shows ALL of the channels, even though I have set both "Channels I Receive" and "Favorite Channels" in the setup menu. Someone had suggested Clear&Delete for guide locals problems, but I didn't want to run that for fear of messing up any hacks. Also, Gunnyman suggested rerunning guided setup to another guide problem, but I can't find that option anywhere now.
> 
> 2) I have an item "Promo List" in my Messages & Setup menu that contains just garbage markup language. It also looks like Standby is only in that menu not the root. Should I be editing these menu configurations somewhere or is that normal?


1) In the guide, you have an option to view "All", "Favorites", or "Channels I Receive". Did you change this setting? I think it is Enter when you are viewing the Guide.

2A) I was getting the Promo there for less than 2 days with garbage in it, and then it went away by itself. I wouldn't worry about it.

2B) The standby script can be found here: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44308&page=2
Thanks Gunny! I found it right away after I knew what I was looking for. That's really cute! TCF considers the name of that "other place" a dirty word. But go there, search for "superpatch standby", read the first thread, and there is a link to this thread about half way down.


----------



## Gunnyman

it's called superpatch67standby.tcl


----------



## BK89

I have tried rebooting a bunch of times. Still can't access via TWP or FTP. When i try to telnet I get:

"Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: connect failed"

But MRV works fine with the other Tivo...And ping works fine.


----------



## Willy

rbautch said:


> They are two separate file and should bot be in /etc. If they are not, then something is wrong with your image. Try setting your DNS using the TWP netconfig module and see if that works.


Thanks. I did find that all the files were there. I looked at resolv.conf and I saw:

search localdomain
nameserver 192.168.0.1

My router is at 192.168.0.1. I changed it to my ISPs DNS server and then the tweak script was able to work since the search for the latest script was able to proceed. It was failing before, aborting the whole script. Do you think you might want to make the download check an option?

Anyways, after rebooting, I looked at resolv.conf and it changed back. Do you know why this is happening? Is it a problem with my router? I am able to type URLs into my compter browser which goes through the same router and it works fine. Why not the Tivo? Hmmm....

But thanks...Zipper and enhancements running fine. Just trying to get more informed about this wonderful process before I tackle my wife's HR10-250. Can't mess that one up...


----------



## Hugh1966

I was dumb enough to enter a bad IP address when I was zippering my tivo. Is there anyway I can get in and change it, or do I need to yank the hard drive out and rezipper it?

Thanks,

Hugh


----------



## MCI

OK, finally got started. I am stuck on step "D".

Command Prompt reads: PTVupgrade /#

I tried mounting the cdrom (Tools CD) changing the drive letter from c-g, and no luck: 

I enter this: mount /dev/hdc /cdrom
All I get is: mount: /dev/hdc: unknown device


----------



## skw

Hugh1966 said:


> I was dumb enough to enter a bad IP address when I was zippering my tivo. Is there anyway I can get in and change it, or do I need to yank the hard drive out and rezipper it?


Do you have a serial cable that you can use to make the connection? You could fix it that way.

Depending on how "bad" the IP address is, you may be able to reconfigure the rest of the network to make it work. Is it just conflicting with something else? Turn that other thing off and/or change the address of that other thing.

Yes, you could pull the drive out to fix it.

Anyone else have more suggestions?


----------



## skw

MCI said:


> OK, finally got started. I am stuck on step "D".
> 
> Command Prompt reads: PTVupgrade /#
> 
> I tried mounting the cdrom (Tools CD) changing the drive letter from c-g, and no luck:
> 
> I enter this: mount /dev/hdc /cdrom
> All I get is: mount: /dev/hdc: unknown device


Is your CDROM set as Master or Slave, and is it on the primary or secondary controller? That is how you should tell what drive to mount.

Are the jumpers set right for both that drive and the other drive on that controller? (Probably, or you wouldn't be able to boot from the CD... you are booted from the CD right?)


----------



## MCI

skw said:


> Is your CDROM set as Master or Slave, and is it on the primary or secondary controller? That is how you should tell what drive to mount.
> 
> Are the jumpers set right for both that drive and the other drive on that controller? (Probably, or you wouldn't be able to boot from the CD... you are booted from the CD right?)


CDROM set on Slave, HD set on Master on the primary
Yes, I did boot from the PTV disk

* Both CDROM and HD are on the primary controller


----------



## rbautch

Hugh1966 said:


> I was dumb enough to enter a bad IP address when I was zippering my tivo. Is there anyway I can get in and change it, or do I need to yank the hard drive out and rezipper it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hugh


No, run the script called net-launch.sh in /enhancements.


----------



## rbautch

MCI said:


> CDROM set on Slave, HD set on Master on the primary
> Yes, I did boot from the PTV disk
> 
> * Both CDROM and HD are on the primary controller


If CD ROM is set to secondary slave, then you're mounting the wrong drive letter.


----------



## rbautch

Willy said:


> Thanks. I did find that all the files were there. I looked at resolv.conf and I saw:
> 
> search localdomain
> nameserver 192.168.0.1
> 
> My router is at 192.168.0.1. I changed it to my ISPs DNS server and then the tweak script was able to work since the search for the latest script was able to proceed. It was failing before, aborting the whole script. Do you think you might want to make the download check an option?
> 
> Anyways, after rebooting, I looked at resolv.conf and it changed back. Do you know why this is happening? Is it a problem with my router? I am able to type URLs into my compter browser which goes through the same router and it works fine. Why not the Tivo? Hmmm....
> 
> But thanks...Zipper and enhancements running fine. Just trying to get more informed about this wonderful process before I tackle my wife's HR10-250. Can't mess that one up...


There's already a download check. If the download fails, the script offers to append you hosts file with your routers IP or DNS addresss. Not sure why your resolv.conf edits didnt take.


----------



## MCI

rbautch said:


> If CD ROM is set to secondary slave, then you're mounting the wrong drive letter.


I got the CD mounted on hdb now reads: PTVupgrade /cdrom#

sh zipper.sh script: No such file in directory...got to unmount and check disc.

thanks


----------



## rbautch

willardcpa said:


> OMG, Russ has gone to work for DTV!


If that was true, I'd tell you to power cycle your device. ...or is that Comcast?


----------



## MCI

MCI said:


> I got the CD mounted on hdb now reads: PTVupgrade /cdrom#
> 
> sh zipper.sh script: No such file in directory...got to unmount and check disc.
> 
> thanks


I checked the tools CD and everything is there.

When I mount the CDROM: 
/dev/hdb: Success
mount: block device /dev/hdb is write-protcted, mounting read-only
/dev/hdb: Read-only file system

Step "F" PTVupgrade /cdrom# sh zipper.sh
Still getting: zipper.sh: zipper.sh: No such file or directory


----------



## BK89

Soooo I guess I am gonna need to re-install an image and then re-run zipper on my Philips dsr7000. Although MRV still works, I cannot get access through TWP or FTP or Telnet (since trying to install the "tracker" module for TIvoWeb). I already have the Instant Cake image from a Samsung 4040r (6.2), can I use this image on the dsr7000 or do I need to download a model specific image? Also, will I need to re format the hard drive first, or does instant cake take care of that?


----------



## bengalfreak

BK89 said:


> Soooo I guess I am gonna need to re-install an image and then re-run zipper on my Philips dsr7000. Although MRV still works, I cannot get access through TWP or FTP or Telnet (since trying to install the "tracker" module for TIvoWeb). I already have the Instant Cake image from a Samsung 4040r (6.2), can I use this image on the dsr7000 or do I need to download a model specific image? Also, will I need to re format the hard drive first, or does instant cake take care of that?


Before you rezipper and lose your recordings, why don't you pull the drive and check your rc.sysinit.author file and see if the telnet and FTP commands are still there? Unless of course you have MRV'd all your recordings to another DTivo and re-zippering is easier.


----------



## Gunnyman

BK89 said:


> Soooo I guess I am gonna need to re-install an image and then re-run zipper on my Philips dsr7000. Although MRV still works, I cannot get access through TWP or FTP or Telnet (since trying to install the "tracker" module for TIvoWeb). I already have the Instant Cake image from a Samsung 4040r (6.2), can I use this image on the dsr7000 or do I need to download a model specific image? Also, will I need to re format the hard drive first, or does instant cake take care of that?


don't get so extreme there's no need to re-image
just run zipper.sh and tell it NOT to re-image the drive.


----------



## BK89

So if I re-run Zipper.sh and tell it to not re-image the drive, will I lose all the recordings?


----------



## Gunnyman

ummm
no


----------



## BK89

Sweet, that makes it pretty easy. Thanks. By the way, if I ever want to use Instant Cake on the Dsr7000 can I use the disc for a Samsung 4040r or would I have to download another specifically for the dsr7000?


----------



## rpdre1

you can use the image for the samsung for your phillips.

any 6.2 image will work on any other Series2 dtivo.

the only thing is that in System Information the wrong system will be listed. thats harmless though.


----------



## BK89

Great, thanks again!


----------



## MCI

I used the telnet -t vt100.... and logged in, I opened and ran sh tweak.sh, and prompt to check telnet, results: "additonal widows instructions etc..."

I then closed/opened cmd again
telnet <enter>
unset crlf <enter>
open (tivoipaddress) <enter>

I'm connected (bash-2.02#), I enter sh tweak.sh

tweak.sh: tweak.sh: No such file in the directory

I rebooted the tivo hoping restart the script, no luck.

I can see the light......just need to get past this door!


----------



## rbautch

MCI said:


> I used the telnet -t vt100.... and logged in, I opened and ran sh tweak.sh, and prompt to check telnet, results: "additonal widows instructions etc..."
> 
> I then closed/opened cmd again
> telnet <enter>
> unset crlf <enter>
> open (tivoipaddress) <enter>
> 
> I'm connected (bash-2.02#), I enter sh tweak.sh
> 
> tweak.sh: tweak.sh: No such file in the directory
> 
> I rebooted the tivo hoping restart the script, no luck.
> 
> I can see the light......just need to get past this door!


You have to be in the same directory as tweak.sh


----------



## MCI

GOT IT TO WORK! , now i need to do my other 3 Tivo's. 

Thanks alot, and a well deserved donation will be made next week...I promise!

Neil


----------



## jap3

I'm trying to edit my tivoweb.cfg file. I can ftp the file to my computer, edit and save it, but when I try to ftp it back to the Tivo, I get an error saying that the file on the Tivo is read only. I can't delete the file on the Tivo at all. I've stopped TWP on the Tivo and I still can't seem to get it to work. I've searched all over and can't figure what is wrong. Any guidance would be appreciated.

(Update) I found this command: 

mount -o rw,remount /

I entered it while in the TWP directory. It allowed me to replace the tivoweb.cfg file with the one I edited. I then entered this:

mount -o ro,remount /

I restarted TWP and it seems to work. I hope I did the right thing.


----------



## titleistmd

Newbie here. Some computer experience, but no linux experience

I'm trying to upgrade 4 phillip 708/r17s. I'm using new maxtor hard drives to try and install the image and scripts to.

I downloaded ptv $5.00 boot disk, a copy of instacake (6.2) for my model and created a zipper disk with the various tools and script. No problem with this.

My CDROM is primary master (hda) and nex Maxtor is secondary ide slave (hdd).

I boot from cd rom. Have read all the additional info asks to hit return to boot this seems to run fine. Then I get to the LBA48 CD screen ver 4.01dd that has some info on it. Basically says hit enter to start using standard guides or I can type cdrom, cdrive, floppy, or, ldrive to mount a given drive. Also has a PTVbake script I could run. I have tried all the options. from hitting enter to mounting cdrom and even the PTVbake script. but they end up here.

PTVupgrade /# 

If I type mount/dev/hda/cdrom I get
sh: mount/dev/hda/cdrom/: No such file or directory

If I type cdrom at the prompt (I assume this runs a mounting script) I get
launching /cdrom/nsts/*.nst
/bin/cdrom: /cdrom/nsts/*.nst: No such file or directory


I've tried the free boot disk from ptv as well as one from weaknees and have similar problem. It seems to me that the linux or the script is having problems recognizing the drives although they are identified correctly in the boot sequence.

Any guidance would be very much appreciated. I'm not sure where to start. I am going to read about linux commands

by the way. I can type dir and see the dir of the cd. Halt also seems to work. no other commands seem to work. get no file exists

Sorry for the War and Peace novel, just try to give you info

thanks in advance


----------



## Gunnyman

mount (space) /dev/hda (space) /cdrom


----------



## titleistmd

Thanks Gunny. I thought I had read things carefully. But that was the problem Thank you


----------



## Gunnyman

jap3 said:


> I'm trying to edit my tivoweb.cfg file. I can ftp the file to my computer, edit and save it, but when I try to ftp it back to the Tivo, I get an error saying that the file on the Tivo is read only. I can't delete the file on the Tivo at all. I've stopped TWP on the Tivo and I still can't seem to get it to work. I've searched all over and can't figure what is wrong. Any guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> (Update) I found this command:
> 
> mount -o rw,remount /
> 
> I entered it while in the TWP directory. It allowed me to replace the tivoweb.cfg file with the one I edited. I then entered this:
> 
> mount -o ro,remount /
> 
> I restarted TWP and it seems to work. I hope I did the right thing.


yup you did indeed.
FYI though you can accomplish the same thing in the future with rw and ro . These are nifty aliases installed when you zipper.


----------



## BK89

Re-ran the Zipper on the Tivo that lost access to telnet, ftp and TWP. I can now access via telnet and FTP - but TWP still does not work. Is there a way to reset TWP to default?


----------



## Gunnyman

try twprs from bash to restart it.


----------



## BK89

Just tried that...got the message "TWP restarting" but still can't access TWP. When I re-ran the Zipper, I answered yes to "Is TWP previously installed". Now I'm thinking I should have entered no and this will reset all the TWP settings. Correct?


----------



## BigBearf

Thanks for the reply. I tried to use Ctrl-click on IC PTVLBA-4.02DD.iso using Toast on the mac but unfortunately they do not boot and I get a no operating system error when I tried to put them in my ancient Dell 300D Pentium II computer. I have the CD-Rom on secondary IDE master and have left the old win98 HD that was on Primary IDE master disconnected. When I reconnect the drive and boot to Win98, I am unable to read the contents of PTVLBA cd or the instantcake-dsr704-6.2-01-2-301.iso cd either under windows or the DOS window. Any suggestions
Thanks,
BigBearf


----------



## Goattee

I successfully ran telnet and ran the Enhancement Script. The script told me that the DirecTiVO was running at 192.168.2.103. This was correct.

But that .103 address was assigned by DHCP and I wanted the box to run at a static address of .98.

When the script asked for the target address of the box to run the script on, I responded with 192.168.2.98.

After rebooting I got the new splash screen. I can successfully ping .98. But I cannot telnet, FTP or run TWP at that address. (And .103 is no longer appearing in my router's list of DHCP clients.)

1) I assume my only options now are to pull the drive or to use a serial connection. Is that correct?

2) What file(s) need(s) to be corrected so that the machine will start responding to FTP, HTTP and telnet?


----------



## rbautch

It's possible you connected to the tivo before allowing it to reboot and set the static IP. Or maybe you used an older version of the Zipper that didn't reboot automatically. Still, after static IP was set in MFS, you have been able to connect. If you don't have a serial cable to figure out what's going on, the run the Zipper again making sure you have the latest version. Since you were able to telnet in the first time, we know at least that telnet is running.


----------



## BK89

Woohoo...Im back up and running. Had to re-re-run the Zipper (yes Im an idiot). 

I have port forwarded the tivo ip address and have changed the port setting in tivoweb.cfg to match (port 8010). I now access inside the network by 192.168.0.101:8010 - then enter log-in and password. I tried to access it from the internet - using my outside IP address (http://xx.xxx.xx.xxx:8010) and I get a "page not found" error screen. Anybody know whats wrong?


----------



## bengalfreak

How does one find out what their outside IP address is? And doesn't it change each time you access the internet?


----------



## ttodd1

Depends on what service you have and how you have your router/modem setup. I just browse my DSL's main page and can the IP address.


----------



## SteelersFan

bengalfreak said:


> How does one find out what their outside IP address is?


I used this: http://www.whatismyip.com/


----------



## merlincc

BK89 said:


> Woohoo...Im back up and running. Had to re-re-run the Zipper (yes Im an idiot).
> 
> I have port forwarded the tivo ip address and have changed the port setting in tivoweb.cfg to match (port 8010). I now access inside the network by 192.168.0.101:8010 - then enter log-in and password. I tried to access it from the internet - using my outside IP address (http://xx.xxx.xx.xxx:8010) and I get a "page not found" error screen. Anybody know whats wrong?


You have to forward the port to your Tivo. From the router's setup find the port forward section and forward port 8010 to your Tivo's internal IP address (192.168.0.101 in this case) If your Tivo's IP address changes then you will have to change your router forward page. That is why I set up my Tivo's with static IP's.


----------



## BK89

I have set port forwarding already in the router setup page. I have 192.168.0.101 (Tivos internal IP) forwarding to port 8010. That should be all I have to do, correct? I also noticed there is a section in the router called Dynamic DNS. Should I use this instead?


----------



## Goattee

Thanks for your fantastic script-- and for your rapid response. Here are some reactions:



rbautch said:


> It's possible you connected to the tivo before allowing it to reboot and set the static IP.





rbautch said:


> Or maybe you used an older version of the Zipper that didn't reboot automatically.


No, it rebooted first.



rbautch said:


> Still, after static IP was set in MFS, you have been able to connect.


The only thing I have been able to do is ping the static address I had wanted the box to run at.



rbautch said:


> If you don't have a serial cable to figure out what's going on, the run the Zipper again making sure you have the latest version.


So this approach would involve pulling the drive and installing again?

Could I boot to Knoppix Live and simply alter some configuration files? If yes, which files should I be looking at?



rbautch said:


> Since you were able to telnet in the first time, we know at least that telnet is running.


I assume you mean that we know that the "telnet service" is capable of running on that box. Unfortunately I cannot telnet to the box at either the previous address (DHCP-assigned) or the intended static address (.2.98).


----------



## tortio

BK89 said:


> I have set port forwarding already in the router setup page. I have 192.168.0.101 (Tivos internal IP) forwarding to port 8010. That should be all I have to do, correct? I also noticed there is a section in the router called Dynamic DNS. Should I use this instead?


You could. Then you can have a name to point your browser to. I don't think I can post a URL, so google DynDNS and you should see what you need to do there.

Then, when you are outside of your home network, you can put your name in the browser like: somenameIpicked.dyndns.org:8010

DynDNS used to be free. I haven't looked in a while so I don't know if it still is.


----------



## EmDub

Thanks for the great tool, guys. I've zipper'd one TiVo and will zipper the other one when the hard drive comes in on Wednesday.

When I ran the zipper, I entered the address of my router, as prompted. It looks like it entered this IP address for both the default gateway and the DNS server. On my network, however, I run my own DNS server (separate from the default gateway). What's the best way to change this setting?

I see I can change it in TivoWebPlus. Is this the best way? Or is there a text file somewhere that would be better to edit? Just need to change my DNS server setting (but not my default gateway) and am looking for the best way to do it. Thanks!

Michael


----------



## curbside

Since I installed the zipper on my Hughes SD-DVR40 I've notice this item called "Promo List" under "Messages and Setup". When I select it , I just see code and nothing else. Is this suppose to do anything or is there a way to get rid of it?

I love my DirecTIVO even more now thanks to the zipper!

Doug


----------



## tbeckner

curbside said:


> Since I installed the zipper on my Hughes SD-DVR40 I've notice this item called "Promo List" under "Messages and Setup". When I select it , I just see code and nothing else. Is this suppose to do anything or is there a way to get rid of it?
> 
> I love my DirecTIVO even more now thanks to the zipper!
> 
> Doug


The code that activates the SuperPatch (for HMO and MRV) has a small set of code at the top that activates the BACKDOOR, if you have the knowledge you can modify the script and pull that code and rebuild the TiVo Application and the "PROMO LIST" will disappear.

I am unsure if it would be okay for me to post the changes I made to the 1.1 SuperPatch that I modified that uses the new existing backup TiVo Application to rebuild the active TiVo Application without activating the BACKDOOR, which eliminates the "PROMO LIST".

I have also modified the script that gets rid of the Search by Title (Demo), just to only eliminate that werid menu entry.

I didn't write these scripts, I only modified them for my own use, so I am unsure if I should post them.

There is a possibility I could post only the changes I have made, but again I am not sure that even that would be right. Understand, I have been a programmer/developer since 1973 and I really understand the rights people have to their own code. I developed none of the original code, I just modified the scripts or patches to effect my TiVos in the way I wanted them to appear, which is as close to NORMAL as I could get them after they where modified. The only thing that is not normal on my TiVos, is that I have shutoff SHOWCASES.


----------



## pendragn

EmDub said:


> Thanks for the great tool, guys. I've zipper'd one TiVo and will zipper the other one when the hard drive comes in on Wednesday.
> 
> When I ran the zipper, I entered the address of my router, as prompted. It looks like it entered this IP address for both the default gateway and the DNS server. On my network, however, I run my own DNS server (separate from the default gateway). What's the best way to change this setting?
> 
> I see I can change it in TivoWebPlus. Is this the best way? Or is there a text file somewhere that would be better to edit? Just need to change my DNS server setting (but not my default gateway) and am looking for the best way to do it. Thanks!
> 
> Michael


I suppose it depends on your level of comfort. You can do it in TiVoweb or edit /etc/resolv.conf. You'll also want to doublecheck /etc/nsswitch.conf to make sure it's still trying to use DNS.

tk


----------



## BK89

I still can't get outside network access to my Tivo (or my router for that matter). I have tried with both my outside IP address in the browser and I also set up a DynDNS page. Neither methods work, I get a "Page cannot be displayed" error message. I have remote access turned on in the router, default set it to use port 8080. When inside the network, I can enter the dyndns page with :8080 and I get access to the router, outside I do not. If i try to access the Tivo inside or outside using :8010, It just gives the browser error page. Am I missing something?


----------



## Gunnyman

BK89 this question is outside the scope of the Zipper.
I suggest starting another thread.


----------



## rbautch

tbeckner said:


> The code that activates the SuperPatch (for HMO and MRV) has a small set of code at the top that activates the BACKDOOR, if you have the knowledge you can modify the script and pull that code and rebuild the TiVo Application and the "PROMO LIST" will disappear.
> 
> I am unsure if it would be okay for me to post the changes I made to the 1.1 SuperPatch that I modified that uses the new existing backup TiVo Application to rebuild the active TiVo Application without activating the BACKDOOR, which eliminates the "PROMO LIST".
> 
> I have also modified the script that gets rid of the Search by Title (Demo), just to only eliminate that werid menu entry.
> 
> I didn't write these scripts, I only modified them for my own use, so I am unsure if I should post them.
> 
> There is a possibility I could post only the changes I have made, but again I am not sure that even that would be right. Understand, I have been a programmer/developer since 1973 and I really understand the rights people have to their own code. I developed none of the original code, I just modified the scripts or patches to effect my TiVos in the way I wanted them to appear, which is as close to NORMAL as I could get them after they where modified. The only thing that is not normal on my TiVos, is that I have shutoff SHOWCASES.


It's not ok to post changes or modified versions of superpatch (at the request of Nutkase). You may post instructions on what you did, however.


----------



## rbautch

EmDub said:


> Thanks for the great tool, guys. I've zipper'd one TiVo and will zipper the other one when the hard drive comes in on Wednesday.
> 
> When I ran the zipper, I entered the address of my router, as prompted. It looks like it entered this IP address for both the default gateway and the DNS server. On my network, however, I run my own DNS server (separate from the default gateway). What's the best way to change this setting?
> 
> I see I can change it in TivoWebPlus. Is this the best way? Or is there a text file somewhere that would be better to edit? Just need to change my DNS server setting (but not my default gateway) and am looking for the best way to do it. Thanks!
> 
> Michael


TWP is the best place to set it. I set up my network scripts for the ultimate newbies who may not know what DNS is. Pendragn also has valid comments. See the Zipper wikki for more info on DNS.


----------



## rbautch

Goattee said:


> Thanks for your fantastic script-- and for your rapid response. Here are some reactions:
> 
> No, it rebooted first.
> 
> The only thing I have been able to do is ping the static address I had wanted the box to run at.
> 
> So this approach would involve pulling the drive and installing again?
> 
> Could I boot to Knoppix Live and simply alter some configuration files? If yes, which files should I be looking at?
> 
> I assume you mean that we know that the "telnet service" is capable of running on that box. Unfortunately I cannot telnet to the box at either the previous address (DHCP-assigned) or the intended static address (.2.98).


You could pull the drive and rerun zipper, or boot into Knoppix and check the author file for the commands that start the network script. Make sure the command line parameters that the zipper created in the author file accurately reflect your IP params. You should also check to make sure the network script appears in the /hacks directory.


----------



## EmDub

rbautch said:


> TWP is the best place to set it. I set up my network scripts for the ultimate newbies who may not know what DNS is. Pendragn also has valid comments. See the Zipper wikki for more info on DNS.


I changed it in TWP, as recommended. I then checked /etc/resolv.conf (after the reboot), and it was correct there (TWP modified this file for me). However, /etc/nsswitch.conf doesn't seem to exist. Any ideas why this file doesn't exist? I haven't tried MRV yet (second TiVo won't be hacked until tomorrow night), so I'm unsure whether or not it will cause any problems.

Thanks much!

Michael


----------



## pendragn

EmDub said:


> I changed it in TWP, as recommended. I then checked /etc/resolv.conf (after the reboot), and it was correct there (TWP modified this file for me). However, /etc/nsswitch.conf doesn't seem to exist. Any ideas why this file doesn't exist? I haven't tried MRV yet (second TiVo won't be hacked until tomorrow night), so I'm unsure whether or not it will cause any problems.
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> Michael


I wouldn't sweat the nsswitch.conf file. I just metioned it because it's possible to override your DNS settings there. Just trying to cover all the bases.  Once you get MRV up and going you'll know for sure if DNS is working. Do you see any pauses when you bring up the Now Playing list? If you have DNS problems, that's the most obvious place that they will show up.

Good luck, and let us know how the MRVing goes.

tk


----------



## kev-mc

I am ready to use the zipper cd but I just have one question before I proceed. Both of my Series 2 Directivos have version 6.2 already on them. Can I use MFSTools 2.0 to make a backup image of the drives and use that image that includes 6.2, instead of using the LBA48 Boot CD?


----------



## Gunnyman

you still need the boot cd for the hacked kernel.


----------



## titleistmd

Thanks to the help of Gunny and others I got my new hardrives ready with zipper. Just waiting for the installer to come (been rescheduled 3 times) so I can put them in

Question: When I ran zipper I thought I was going to use wireless so I answered yes to those questions and put an ssid in. However I think I'm going to do wired. Can I make any changes that are needed after I put the drives in my tivo or do I need to rezipper them. 

Thanks


----------



## pendragn

titleistmd said:


> Thanks to the help of Gunny and others I got my new hardrives ready with zipper. Just waiting for the installer to come (been rescheduled 3 times) so I can put them in
> 
> Question: When I ran zipper I thought I was going to use wireless so I answered yes to those questions and put an ssid in. However I think I'm going to do wired. Can I make any changes that are needed after I put the drives in my tivo or do I need to rezipper them.
> 
> Thanks


I've never used Wireless, but I *think* you can change your network settings in TiVoweb. So before you remove the wireless go in there and set everything up for wired. I think all the wired drivers are copied over, so you should be fine.

tk


----------



## titleistmd

pendragn said:


> I've never used Wireless, but I *think* you can change your network settings in TiVoweb. So before you remove the wireless go in there and set everything up for wired. I think all the wired drivers are copied over, so you should be fine.
> 
> tk


Thanks Pendragn. I'll let you know if it doesn't work


----------



## GBMD

Can I network programs from my Zippered HDVR2 to a Humax Tivo and use that to record programs onto DVDs???


----------



## ttodd1

GBMD said:


> Can I network programs from my Zippered HDVR2 to a Humax Tivo and use that to record programs onto DVDs???


Both units have to have the superpatch in order for them to do MRV, but I'm not sure the Humax can be patched????


----------



## Gunnyman

not without modding the eeprom on the Humax. See the list of Unhackable Tivos somewhere in these forums. (too lazy to search for it myself)


----------



## Langree

Thanks to a very patient Gunny I now have an upgraded DTivo!

Put in 160gig HD.


----------



## Gunnyman

Welcome to the fold Langree


----------



## stevecon

I have (3) routers; 192.168.0.1, .2 & .3. The .1 router is the DHCP server. I have six Tivos connected to these routers with static addresses of 192.168.0.199 through .204, and 5 PC's with static addresses of 192.168.0.100 through .104. All the PC's are connected to 192.168.0.1. When I ran the Zipper, I have listed 192.168.0.1 as my router, but I wonder if choosing .2 or .3 would be better for Tivos connected to .2 or .3? Tivos connected to .1 would of course remain with the .1 address for a router, while those connected to .1 & .2 would have the router address reassigned accordingly. Would it be more efficient laid out this way? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

stevecon said:


> I have (3) routers... I have six Tivos connected to these routers.


You have more equipment than most retailers have on their shelves. Jealous. Wish I had your problems.


----------



## Langree

Gunnyman said:


> Welcome to the fold Langree


For a minute this morning I thought it was possessed, it had decided to record a Hillary Duff movie.

turned suggestions right off 

Nothing like setting up 40 season passes and getting the priorities set correctly.


----------



## pdawg17

As of a couple of days ago all of my logs disappeared except:

endpad.log
svclog
tivoweb.log

No other ones are listed and they are not listed in the old logs section either...what's up with that?


----------



## ColaSC

Hope someone can help me out with this one. I just did the Zipper on both of my D* Tivos, an HDVR2 and a HR10-250. Used the PTV LBA48 Boot Disk and purchased the appropriate Instantcake image for each. Compiled and ran separate Tools CD. The HDVR2 is up and running without a hitch. The HR10-250 ran the Zipper fine, boots fine, etc., but I get no power at all from the USB ports. I tried swapping the two FA120 adapters I have and both work fine on the HDVR2 and on my Powerbook. When I hook them to the HR10-250, I don't even get power lights. Tried resetting the box three times, no dice. Any suggestions?


----------



## tca32123

I'm not even going to attempt this zipper. Anyone in the Ft. Lauderdale area willing to give a hand?


----------



## rbautch

tca32123 said:


> I'm not even going to attempt this zipper. Anyone in the Ft. Lauderdale area willing to give a hand?


You can also buy a prehacked drive if you are uncomfortable trying the Zipper. There is a link in the Zipper instructions.


----------



## rbautch

ColaSC said:


> Hope someone can help me out with this one. I just did the Zipper on both of my D* Tivos, an HDVR2 and a HR10-250. Used the PTV LBA48 Boot Disk and purchased the appropriate Instantcake image for each. Compiled and ran separate Tools CD. The HDVR2 is up and running without a hitch. The HR10-250 ran the Zipper fine, boots fine, etc., but I get no power at all from the USB ports. I tried swapping the two FA120 adapters I have and both work fine on the HDVR2 and on my Powerbook. When I hook them to the HR10-250, I don't even get power lights. Tried resetting the box three times, no dice. Any suggestions?


Sounds like your drivers are not loading. Pull the drive and mount it in your PC. Then check the author file for commands that start with "insmod". You can do the same thing without pulling the drive if you have a serial cable. Re-run the Zipper if you still cant figure it out.


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> As of a couple of days ago all of my logs disappeared except:
> 
> endpad.log
> svclog
> tivoweb.log
> 
> No other ones are listed and they are not listed in the old logs section either...what's up with that?


 Wipelogs probably wiped your logs. If cron is running, it should have created a new log though. Type ps to see of the crond daemon is running.


----------



## rbautch

stevecon said:


> I have (3) routers; 192.168.0.1, .2 & .3. The .1 router is the DHCP server. I have six Tivos connected to these routers with static addresses of 192.168.0.199 through .204, and 5 PC's with static addresses of 192.168.0.100 through .104. All the PC's are connected to 192.168.0.1. When I ran the Zipper, I have listed 192.168.0.1 as my router, but I wonder if choosing .2 or .3 would be better for Tivos connected to .2 or .3? Tivos connected to .1 would of course remain with the .1 address for a router, while those connected to .1 & .2 would have the router address reassigned accordingly. Would it be more efficient laid out this way? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


The Zipper uses the router IP to set the default gateway and DNS parameters in MFS. I think using .1 is the way to go if that's the router connected to your Internet connection.


----------



## rbautch

EmDub said:


> I changed it in TWP, as recommended. I then checked /etc/resolv.conf (after the reboot), and it was correct there (TWP modified this file for me). However, /etc/nsswitch.conf doesn't seem to exist. Any ideas why this file doesn't exist? I haven't tried MRV yet (second TiVo won't be hacked until tomorrow night), so I'm unsure whether or not it will cause any problems.
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> Michael


I suspect you'll be fine. If not, I'll send you my nsswitch.conf file.


----------



## Vern748

BK89 said:


> I still can't get outside network access to my Tivo (or my router for that matter). I have tried with both my outside IP address in the browser and I also set up a DynDNS page. Neither methods work, I get a "Page cannot be displayed" error message. I have remote access turned on in the router, default set it to use port 8080. When inside the network, I can enter the dyndns page with :8080 and I get access to the router, outside I do not. If i try to access the Tivo inside or outside using :8010, It just gives the browser error page. Am I missing something?


Did you ever find out what happened BK98? For some reason mine will not allow me to connect through TWP or Telnet. I do see that it is connecting to my Access Point through the logs...??? 
Any though on what might be the problem?


----------



## stevecon

Luv2DrvFst said:


> You have more equipment than most retailers have on their shelves. Jealous. Wish I had your problems.


Yeah, it'd be great if there were no problems with them tho. I'm a PC tinkerer and have access to older PCs that are being discarded at work - so they're free & I grab decent ones and tinker  . My inlaws live downstairs, and my wife, daughter and I have our own PCs as well as the inlaws - so I'm the tech support guy for "I can't see a picture on my TV screen" (press the TV/Video button until you do), "My remote doesn't work" (you're using the wrong remote), "My email stopped working" (You need to supply the right password), "My PC is very slow" (Reboot! / Stop downloading *everything* you see from the internet!)... The list goes on and on ::sigh::

But when it works, it works *nicely*. I just wanted to ensure I was set up as efficiently as possible, due to the (potential) traffic on the LAN.


----------



## tall1

Vern748 said:


> Did you ever find out what happened BK98? For some reason mine will not allow me to connect through TWP or Telnet. I do see that it is connecting to my Access Point through the logs...???
> Any though on what might be the problem?


did you edit the author file? You may have to pull the drive like I did and reset permissions with chmod +x.


----------



## ColaSC

rbautch said:


> Sounds like your drivers are not loading. Pull the drive and mount it in your PC. Then check the author file for commands that start with "insmod". You can do the same thing without pulling the drive if you have a serial cable. Re-run the Zipper if you still cant figure it out.


Thanks - not sure why but the drivers just weren't loading. Rezippered, up and running!


----------



## MarkF2

I think I sucessfully zippered my DVR2 last night. I set it up for a wireless connection, and I realized that the wireless adapter I was using with my SA V2 isn't compatible with the DTivo S2. Since I set it up as wireless do I need to run the zipper again to change it to wired?

I hope to pick up a USB200 tonight


----------



## Gunnyman

make sure the 200 M is version 1.
Shouldn't have to rezipper if there isn't a wireless to connect to it will ignore the ssid setting.


----------



## MarkF2

What if I entered the wrong router IP address? I entered in 192.168.0.1 and then swiched to my new wireless router which is 192.168.1.1


----------



## tortio

MarkF2 said:


> What if I entered the wrong router IP address? I entered in 192.168.0.1 and then swiched to my new wireless router which is 192.168.1.1


Couldn't you change the network your router is on? I know on mine, (WRT54G) you can. The default is 192.168.1.1 but all my boxes are 192.168.0.1/128. It was easier to renumber my router than to renumber all my stuff.

Certainly it would be easier than yanking out the drive and rezippering.


----------



## MarkF2

I tried that but the router kept on freezing up on me and blocking access from my PCs. I'll try it again tonight. Considering it was like 2AM I might have been doing something wrong.


----------



## tortio

MarkF2 said:


> I tried that but the router kept on freezing up on me and blocking access from my PCs. I'll try it again tonight. Considering it was like 2AM I might have been doing something wrong.


Don't forget, if you are on a PC/MAC and accessing your router on 192.168.1.1, then your IP is also that. So if you change the IP of the router to 192.168.0.1, then you'll also have to renumber the computur you are admin'ing the router from.

Good luck.


----------



## GBMD

Gunnyman said:


> good point
> I now change my answer to "no"


 Thanks. If I have to I will Zipper the drive.


----------



## MarkF2

OK - I changed my router back to 192.168.0.1. I have a Linksys WRT54GS. I don't see what the IP address is for my Tivo or how to specify what it should be. When I set it up in the zipper I set it to 192.168.0.6. I set the router DHCP enabled to start 192.168.0.6 originally it was set to start 192.168.0.101. I have no idea where to start. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ttodd1

What range of IPs you want your DHCP "server" to give out is up to you. You can give your Tivo any IP address you want as long as it is within the scope of your router. For example - my dhcp is set to give out IPs in the range of 192.168.1.107-192.168.1.116, but I have hard coded my tivos and printers to be in the range of 192.168.1.102-192.168.1.106.

I would suggest that you do not hard code an IP from your DHCP range to a device.


----------



## MarkF2

OK I'll make that change, I'll start the DHCP range at 101. I set the Tivo to 192.168.0.6, but it is not pinging. The wired USB device is lighting up though. Any more thoughts?


----------



## bird-mom

Iamb new to this thread but maybe you have a solution to my problem. I have a Humax as my main TiVo and am saving may DVDs of old movies and my favorite series shows. I have had a few that would not save (no prob) but I hate it when a program overlaps a DVD (112% or more) and I'm stuck with a disk that has almost nothing on it- I was raised to hate waste!!
My question to all of you is about anything that allows a combination of files for a program that overlaps a DVD (say 12 or 25%) to use the remaining space on the 2nd disk. I really hate to waste disks this way.


----------



## Langree

bird-mom said:


> Iamb new to this thread but maybe you have a solution to my problem. I have a Humax as my main TiVo and am saving may DVDs of old movies and my favorite series shows. I have had a few that would not save (no prob) but I hate it when a program overlaps a DVD (112% or more) and I'm stuck with a disk that has almost nothing on it- I was raised to hate waste!!
> My question to all of you is about anything that allows a combination of files for a program that overlaps a DVD (say 12 or 25%) to use the remaining space on the 2nd disk. I really hate to waste disks this way.


you can't tell the burner to leave the disk open so you can add to it later?


----------



## MarkF2

I'm good - Just finished the zipper and rebooting. Thanks all.


----------



## gsjenkins

The netiquette police may get me, but I think this is relevant to the zipper thread. Just Deals has just gotten in another supply of the coveted refurb Netgear FA120 USUSB 2.0 Fast Ethernet Adapter for only $12.95 shipped. I just ordered two after zippering three DTivos and using one of the flimsy Linksys USB-200M v.2 adapters and knocking the clip off a couple of times. I probably should have ordered three for this price, but I have the Linksys working... The direct link is http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/fa120r.html


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> using one of the flimsy Linksys USB-200M v.2 adapters


Version 2? I thought only version 1s worked (I have three of them).


----------



## Langree

gsjenkins said:


> The netiquette police may get me, but I think this is relevant to the zipper thread. Just Deals has just gotten in another supply of the coveted refurb Netgear FA120 USUSB 2.0 Fast Ethernet Adapter for only $12.95 shipped. I just ordered two after zippering three DTivos and using one of the flimsy Linksys USB-200M v.2 adapters and knocking the clip off a couple of times. I probably should have ordered three for this price, but I have the Linksys working... The direct link is http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/fa120r.html


Just what I needed!


----------



## alert5

Thanks for that. I've been looking for FA120s locally with no luck. Ordered two even though only replacing one 100M with V2 on the label that worked fine nonetheless, but just waiting to break.


----------



## tortio

Holy Smokes! $12.95 and free shipping! A no-brainer.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## dfk70

In case you missed it, those are Refurbished units.


----------



## gsjenkins

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Version 2? I thought only version 1s worked (I have three of them).


Yeah. The drivers come with the enhancement scripts. They didn't load automatically as they should
have, but I added a command to rc.sysinit. Maybe not the right way, but as the last line of rc.sysinit I
put insmod /lib/modules/usbnet.o, I think. <G> Not where I can check now.

Stewart...


----------



## rbautch

I'm suprised this didn't create a conflict, since 6.2 loads drivers automatically. What tivo software version do you have?


----------



## pip55

hello
downloaded tivoserver_0.4.3_cygwin
put it and cygwin1.dll in folder
Ran it, it flashed once and disappeared
No sign of it in application data
Tried on 2 computers, same o, same-o
Any ideas


----------



## Langree

dfk70 said:


> In case you missed it, those are Refurbished units.


for $12.50 I'll risk it.


----------



## ttodd1

pip55 said:


> hello
> downloaded tivoserver_0.4.3_cygwin
> put it and cygwin1.dll in folder
> Ran it, it flashed once and disappeared
> No sign of it in application data
> Tried on 2 computers, same o, same-o
> Any ideas


You might want to try this thread for an answer:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007


----------



## brianp6621

This may sound like a very basic question but it has been a while since I've done this. Last tivo upgrade I did was blesstivo on my DSR6000.

If I am going to buy HDs for this upgrade, I would need to buy IDE drives right (not SATA)? IDE ultra ATA133 drives are fine?

Any other criteria for buying drives? Not Maxtor? I remember some drives used to stutter when used in the TiVo (and sometimes it was related to the power management of that particular drive)

Anyone have good leads on pretty cheap drives (I only need up to 160GB) for this?


----------



## Markman07

For my latest upgrade (zippered) I used a Western Digital 160 GB drive). Got it for 79 bucks from Office Max.


----------



## Scott in CO

brianp6621, you have the right criteria listed for DTivo upgrade drives; IDE not SATA.

You'll get numerous conflicting inputs on what brand of drive is best. Personally I use two criteria: Cost and Accoustic Management. Cheap is good! Since the drive is going in a DTivo I like to use drives that have accoustic management, meaning that you can use a utility to adjust the seek noise. Hitachi, Maxtor and Western Digital support accoustic management. The newer Seagate drives do not, and in my opinion the seek noise is really loud. I recently zippered two tivos, one with a Seagate and one with a Hitachi, and the Hitachi is noticeably quieter to me. The Seagate drive was really cheap and it was going in a room behind my TV where most of my AV gear is, so the noise was non-issue for me on that unit. The Hitachi went in the unit in my home office where I appreciate the fact that it's quieter.


----------



## closetgeek

I am running the zipper It starts to restore the image, but it hangs at 181 of 1453 megs
Is this normal how long should it take to restore?
Thanks in advance


----------



## moparhemi

Just installed the tweak.sh on my HR10-250 and lost network. What should I do? 

MH


----------



## nitronick

Hello everybody,

Will the ZIPPER work on my Tivo model TCD24004A stand alone unit running software version 7.2.1

Thanks for the help


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

nitronick said:


> Will the ZIPPER work on my Tivo model TCD24004A stand alone unit running software version 7.2.1


No, the Zipper is for Direct TiVo's only.


----------



## gsjenkins

rbautch said:


> I'm suprised this didn't create a conflict, since 6.2 loads drivers automatically. What tivo software version do you have?


Software version is 6.2. When plugging in the Linksys 200M, the device is recognized as seen by others, no driver loaded but a hex range for the manufacturer and device indicated. Like this: usb.c: USB device 5 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver Not that this is from my machine, but the same thing happens. The AX88772 driver (I think) is symlinked to the usbnet.o. I was SURE that would work automatically with the adapter, but no go. I first got it to work by just running insmod /lib/modules/usbnet.o and the adapter lit up and got the assigned ip address. I am not so sure about the exact numbers above because I decided to return the crappy Linksys USB200M yesterday and order a total of three of the refurb FA120 units from JustDeals. I expect them to work upon being plugged it.

Why do we edit the author file instead of rc.sysinit. Been using Linux exclusively since 1998, OS/2 before, and have only seen rc.sysinit. I'm sure it is just a Tivo thing and I can find more reading material about it. Thanks so much for all the work you do on the hacks.

Stewart...

Philips DSR7000 176 hrs Zippered
Samsung 4080 80 hrs Zippered
Hughes HDVR2 216 hrs Zippered
None on the network until those refurb FA120s come in.


----------



## grazit

Like Butter! smooth and slick. Thanks for this. Its great!


----------



## rbautch

closetgeek said:


> I am running the zipper It starts to restore the image, but it hangs at 181 of 1453 megs
> Is this normal how long should it take to restore?
> Thanks in advance


 It should take about 10 minutes, depending on which image you use. If it still hangs, burn a new CD, or get a new image.


----------



## rbautch

moparhemi said:


> Just installed the tweak.sh on my HR10-250 and lost network. What should I do?
> 
> MH


 Try rebooting. Check the Zipper Wikki for tips. If you don't have a serial cable, pull the drive and rerun the Zipper.


----------



## rbautch

gsjenkins said:


> Software version is 6.2. When plugging in the Linksys 200M, the device is recognized as seen by others, no driver loaded but a hex range for the manufacturer and device indicated. Like this: usb.c: USB device 5 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver Not that this is from my machine, but the same thing happens. The AX88772 driver (I think) is symlinked to the usbnet.o. I was SURE that would work automatically with the adapter, but no go. I first got it to work by just running insmod /lib/modules/usbnet.o and the adapter lit up and got the assigned ip address. I am not so sure about the exact numbers above because I decided to return the crappy Linksys USB200M yesterday and order a total of three of the refurb FA120 units from JustDeals. I expect them to work upon being plugged it.
> 
> Why do we edit the author file instead of rc.sysinit. Been using Linux exclusively since 1998, OS/2 before, and have only seen rc.sysinit. I'm sure it is just a Tivo thing and I can find more reading material about it. Thanks so much for all the work you do on the hacks.
> 
> Stewart...
> 
> Philips DSR7000 176 hrs Zippered
> Samsung 4080 80 hrs Zippered
> Hughes HDVR2 216 hrs Zippered
> None on the network until those refurb FA120s come in.


Don't edit rc.sysinit. The correct way to fix it is to add the vendor/product code to hotpug.map. There was a post on the last few pages on how to do this. I'll fix it in the next version of the Zipper.


----------



## kewashi

Doctor_K said:


> I didn't find this answer here after searching this thread, so I'm going to share what I found to be the answer with help from rbautch.
> 
> You must access the TiVo with a serial connection or use another "working" usb adapter.
> 
> The USB200MV2 must be added to the file in the
> */etc/hotplug/usb.map*
> Jamie's backported drivers must be installed first. (You must have answered yes to adding the USB2.0 drivers in the Zipper enhancemant script)
> 
> Find the section for the ax8817x driver and edit the file to add the product line for the USB200MV2
> *device ax8817x*
> *product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2*


 I have a Linksys 200M and am about to start my zipper project. How do I know if this is a V2 or not, and if it is a V1, do I have to worry about this fix? If it turns out it is a V2, it isn't clear to me how I would get to the /etc directory to made the update. Can that be done before the zipper process begins with an update to the script?


----------



## kewashi

One more question before I begin -- I have the LBA 48+ iso image CD that I downloaded for $5 as directed. I don't have a fresh tivo image disk, but before I go buy it for $20, I was wondering if I could use MFS Tools 2 to make a copy of the image from my source disk. I did this successfully on an old R10 before I realized I couldn't hack it, altough I was able to increase the space on it. I now have a zipperable DirectTivo (Hughes SD-DVR40) so I can repeat this process to get an image that should work. So my question is, if I do this, will it work as well as getting a fresh image?


----------



## W6FO

Sorry if this is a newb repost but the thread is growing quite large.

Do I *need* InstantCake & PTV's Boot CD to use Zipper?

I have a virgin 3.1 image for my DSR7000 along with *insert users name here* 6.2 small image. I also have Tiger's latest MFS Tools Boot CD.

Thanks

- JT


----------



## rbautch

kewashi said:


> One more question before I begin -- I have the LBA 48+ iso image CD that I downloaded for $5 as directed. I don't have a fresh tivo image disk, but before I go buy it for $20, I was wondering if I could use MFS Tools 2 to make a copy of the image from my source disk. I did this successfully on an old R10 before I realized I couldn't hack it, altough I was able to increase the space on it. I now have a zipperable DirectTivo (Hughes SD-DVR40) so I can repeat this process to get an image that should work. So my question is, if I do this, will it work as well as getting a fresh image?


Yes.


----------



## rbautch

You still need killhdinitrd'ed kernels which are not on tiger's disk.


----------



## rbautch

W6FO said:


> Sorry if this is a newb repost but the thread is growing quite large.
> 
> Do I *need* InstantCake & PTV's Boot CD to use Zipper?
> 
> I have a virgin 3.1 image for my DSR7000 along with *insert users name here* 6.2 small image. I also have Tiger's latest MFS Tools Boot CD.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - JT


You still need killhdinitrd'ed kernels which are not on tiger's disk.


----------



## W6FO

rbautch said:


> You still need killhdinitrd'ed kernels which are not on tiger's disk.


Ok, that's easy.

Thanks.

- JT


----------



## choptv

First of all I want to say thank you to zipper and everyone on this board! I did everything of the past two days and my Tivo is working like a champ. 

I have looked for an answer to this question but haven't run across it. I have taken the old drive out of the tivo and installed a new one. now is there a way to get the recordings off my old drive? Maybe hooking it up to a pc and pulling them off anything?


----------



## rbautch

choptv said:


> First of all I want to say thank you to zipper and everyone on this board! I did everything of the past two days and my Tivo is working like a champ.
> 
> I have looked for an answer to this question but haven't run across it. I have taken the old drive out of the tivo and installed a new one. now is there a way to get the recordings off my old drive? Maybe hooking it up to a pc and pulling them off anything?


Can't do it unless you put the drive in a tivo. If you have another tivo, you can install it and move the shows with MRV. Otherwise you'll need to extract and reinsert using tools that can't be discussed here.


----------



## choptv

rbautch said:


> Can't do it unless you put the drive in a tivo. If you have another tivo, you can install it and move the shows with MRV. Otherwise you'll need to extract and reinsert using tools that can't be discussed here.


Thanks,

can you give me a good place to search for those tools?


----------



## MartyBoy00

I am so happy... I hacked 2 TiVo's successfully... (I could never have done it without the Zipper... LOVE IT). 3rd one is giving me a message when I attempt to Telnet in... that the Target Machine actively refused the connection... Should I just start from scratch on it? No biggie...It takes 30 minutes to do it... (that includes pulling the hard drive).... 

Other tiny question: Is there some "resource" as to how you put MPEG files from your computer onto the TiVo via the USB connection? 

I Love it ALL... and I love this site... (I just learned I could skip 15 minutes by hitting FF before the 30 second skip... LOVE THAT TOO)

Last question... (I know.. I'm a pain)... can I re-use the 'original' TiVo drives? Do I have to do anything... With Ultimate TV, they are permanately locked unless you go through a rigorous process).... 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## solsurfer

I saw a few threads talking about this but never found one regarding the fix, if there was one. I am no longer able to order PPvs via the remote (am getting the x733 error). I have a phone line connected and fakecall enabled, and have been able to order PPVs in the past, but quite frankly I haven't been paying attention to see if they have been getting through to my bill. 

This problem just started within the last week or so, and I was screwing around with my drives a month or so ago, so maybe I've reached my 30 day limit?  Or maybe I'm a victim of the recent change I've seen other mention here? Either way is there a fix that will enable me to buy PPVs from the remote again? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## solsurfer

I'm thinking of buying a HD DVR before DTV phases out the Tivo model in favor of their own (which I understand will happen within the next 6 months). I don't even have a HD TV or HD service, but figure I will get one within a year, and would like to have a Tivo box that I can zipper rather than a DTV box. However, will my non-HD tivo dvr be able to MRV with this HD box (non-HD content) and visa versa? Any other issues I should be aware of when considering this plan? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## goony

MartyBoy00 said:


> 3rd one is giving me a message when I attempt to Telnet in... that the Target Machine actively refused the connection... Should I just start from scratch on it?


No, don't start over... you may have to remount your Tivo disc in your PC and boot the tools disc to fix it though: It sounds like your /etc/netfilter-enable file didn't get renamed to something else (which disables it - a good thing), thus it isn't permitting incoming network connections.


----------



## goony

MartyBoy00 said:


> Other tiny question: Is there some "resource" as to how you put MPEG files from your computer onto the TiVo via the USB connection?


Almost as good... I think you can run TivoServer on your Windoze or Linux system and it will serve those files up and any networked Tivo can then access them via MRV... your system will appear to be an additonal networked Tivo/DTivo.


----------



## bengalfreak

solsurfer said:


> However, will my non-HD tivo dvr be able to MRV with this HD box (non-HD content) and visa versa?


Regardless of whether or not the HR10-250 (Hd DTivo) can MRV with SD DTivos, you have a bigger problem. DTV is moving to Mpeg 4 compression on all its HD channels to allow it to carry more HD content on the same bandwidth. The HR10-250 only supports Mpeg2 compression meaning that all of those machines will be rendered useless for viewing HD content sometime in 2007 if you believe DTV's projections. Its been rumored that DTV will swap out the DTivo with its own HD DVR at low/no cost but there's nothing concrete to go on at this time.


----------



## jimnme

Thank you so much for the zipper. I upgraded my Hughes DVR40 and everything seemed to go fine. Networking is set up and I can access TWP.

My problem is with the drive. In the system information on the TV screen it still says the size is variable up to 35 hours. In TWP it shows the same thing. 

I upgraded to a 300GB Maxtor drive. I know there are problems with large drives but I thought using the zipper I could do this. Is there anything I can do to make it recognize the whole thing?

I am very new at this and would appreciate any help  

I used the zipper with the instantcake image for the DRV40.

Thank you


----------



## ttodd1

The image needs to be expanded to utilize the full drive: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3694974&&#post3694974


----------



## javajawa

So I managed to get my drive replaced but I can't telnet to it. I'm using an HDVR2 with a Linksys WUSB12 wireless adapter (compatible according to Tivo site). The adapter's power and link lights are on. My router is a Linksys WRT54G with wireless set to "Mixed" mode. Any ideas how I can debug this? I am able to run netstat on the ip address and I get results back, but telnet gets me this:

Trying 192.168.1.10...
telnet: connect to address 192.168.1.10: Operation timed out
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host


Also, I went through the Satellite setup and everything, but I don't have local channels! Any thoughts on this too?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## notanotheracct

[EDIT] right after posting, i checked my DHCP table and suddenly found the DVR, problem fixed itself... thanks for The Zipper!

btw, i don't know how much this matters but when mounting the fat32 drive with the backed up image to transfer to the two new drives, i got these 4 lines of error messages that looked like this:

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k nis_cp437 errno = 2
kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k iso8859-1 errno = 2
kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k iso8859-1 errno = 2
kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k iso8859-1 errno = 2

the dvr works just fine otherwise and reports 505 hours of max recording time, but the zipper or ptv cd reported something like 668 hours - is any of this important? or might a problem develop somewhere down the line?


----------



## tca32123

Hey guys.... I'm considering doing a dry run of the zipper on an OLD 3 gig hd I have laying around before I spend the $ on a new one for the tivo unit. I have several questions before I d/l the software from PTVUpgrade though:

1. Is the 3 gig HD large enough to test on?
2. Can I hook up my HD to my computer using the ribbon cable or do I have to use an IDE connection?
3. The PTVupgrade site has a place to enter a coupon code. Does anyone know of any that are applicable?

Thanks in advance. Everyone on this site has been very helpful so far!

Andy


----------



## ttodd1

tca32123 said:


> Hey guys.... I'm considering doing a dry run of the zipper on an OLD 3 gig hd I have laying around before I spend the $ on a new one for the tivo unit. I have several questions before I d/l the software from PTVUpgrade though:
> 
> 1. Is the 3 gig HD large enough to test on?
> 2. Can I hook up my HD to my computer using the ribbon cable or do I have to use an IDE connection?
> 3. The PTVupgrade site has a place to enter a coupon code. Does anyone know of any that are applicable?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Everyone on this site has been very helpful so far!
> 
> Andy


1. The drive will have to be at least as big as the image is for - most likely a 40 gb drive.
2. What ribbon cable are you talking about?? A ribbon cable is how you hook up an IDE drive. 
3. None that I know of but some may have gotten a promotional one or such.


----------



## ttodd1

javajawa said:


> So I managed to get my drive replaced but I can't telnet to it. I'm using an HDVR2 with a Linksys WUSB12 wireless adapter (compatible according to Tivo site). The adapter's power and link lights are on. My router is a Linksys WRT54G with wireless set to "Mixed" mode. Any ideas how I can debug this?


Have you done a reboot after configuring the network parms?


----------



## javajawa

ttodd1 said:


> Have you done a reboot after configuring the network parms?


Yes. A couple times now. I've also discovered that I can't ping the IP address either. Here's my output for ping and netstat:

PING 192.168.1.10 (192.168.1.10): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: No route to host
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down

netstat 192.168.1.10
input (Total) output
packets errs bytes packets errs bytes colls
1225 0 518851 1102 0 141714 0
577 0 219430 522 0 65296 0

Netstat would indicate to me that it's there, but I can't figure out how ping would fail in such case (I'm no network guru).


----------



## javajawa

javajawa said:


> So I managed to get my drive replaced but I can't telnet to it. I'm using an HDVR2 with a Linksys WUSB12 wireless adapter (compatible according to Tivo site). The adapter's power and link lights are on. My router is a Linksys WRT54G with wireless set to "Mixed" mode. Any ideas how I can debug this? I am able to run netstat on the ip address and I get results back, but telnet gets me this:
> 
> Trying 192.168.1.10...
> telnet: connect to address 192.168.1.10: Operation timed out
> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host
> 
> Also, I went through the Satellite setup and everything, but I don't have local channels! Any thoughts on this too?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


CORRECTION! The link light of my adapter is NOT on! I got fooled by the "bleeding" of the power light.

This would seem to indicate my adapter isn't seeing the router. Perhaps I messed up the image? Boy, I'm pretty sure I did all that correctly. Gave it a static IP address, router's SSID, I have no security currently set. What gives?


----------



## jimnme

ttodd1 said:


> The image needs to be expanded to utilize the full drive:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3694974&&#post3694974


I did that and it now see's the whole thing. Thank you!


----------



## jporter12

I have the dreaded USB200M v2.0 and can't get it to work. Connecting through serial to my Win98 laptop, ran the scripts. 

I then got it to start with the /lib/******, etc line, set the IP, but cannot connect to it from my other PC with telnet. Tried running joe to edit the usb.map file, and it won't run with my terminal program. Any other ideas to try?

Thanks for this awesomeness called Zipper!


----------



## jporter12

Figured out what I need to do, and pretty much how, but can't get the file to open as anything other than "read only" in vi. Am I an idiot?


----------



## Gunnyman

no your tivo is behaving properly by being read only
you can reset it to read write by typing rw at a bash prompt.
When done, set it back with ro


----------



## jporter12

Gunnyman said:


> no your tivo is behaving properly by being read only
> you can reset it to read write by typing rw at a bash prompt.
> When done, set it back with ro


I figured that out, probably as you were typing your reply! LOL

I think I have it going, I just wish I had remembered the alias!

Thanks a bunch Zipperman...errrr...I mean Gunnyman!


----------



## rharms

Hi,

I just completed the zipper procedure and did the mfsadd to add a new drive to my HR10-250. After restarting the tivo I am getting the GSOD and the severe error message. Keeps rebooting but it does not work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Willy

Gunnyman said:


> no your tivo is behaving properly by being read only
> you can reset it to read write by typing rw at a bash prompt.
> When done, set it back with ro


And we want it to be in ro mode all the time unless we are manipulating the files? Is this how a Zipperless Tivo operates, in ro all the time? thanks.


----------



## pendragn

Willy said:


> And we want it to be in ro mode all the time unless we are manipulating the files? Is this how a Zipperless Tivo operates, in ro all the time? thanks.


Unhacked Tivos run with the root read-only. Only /var is read-write.

tk


----------



## javajawa

Well, I went back and tried to re-zipper my hard drive. I re-entered all of my network settings:

Tivo IP: 192.168.1.10
Router IP: 192.168.1.1
SSID: alphanetwork

After installing the drive, I got up to 20% on acquiring satellite info at which point it rebooted as it should. However, the link light on the WUSB12 failed to come on. To be precise, I noticed it came on for about 1 second before going out and staying out. I came on at the same time the power light came on. I'm thinking that the WUSB12 isn't compatible, unless someone else has a better idea. Perhaps I screwed it up somewhere else, perhaps with the tools disk itself? I got the instantcake cd direct from ptvupgrade, copied the 000001 file to the tools disk, which I then burned to cd...nothing unusual I don't think.

Would appreciate anyone that can shed some light on this!


----------



## rbautch

rharms said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just completed the zipper procedure and did the mfsadd to add a new drive to my HR10-250. After restarting the tivo I am getting the GSOD and the severe error message. Keeps rebooting but it does not work.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 If the second drive is over 250GB, then you need to increase the block size using the -r switch on the mfsadd command.


----------



## rbautch

javajawa said:


> Well, I went back and tried to re-zipper my hard drive. I re-entered all of my network settings:
> 
> Tivo IP: 192.168.1.10
> Router IP: 192.168.1.1
> SSID: alphanetwork
> 
> After installing the drive, I got up to 20% on acquiring satellite info at which point it rebooted as it should. However, the link light on the WUSB12 failed to come on. To be precise, I noticed it came on for about 1 second before going out and staying out. I came on at the same time the power light came on. I'm thinking that the WUSB12 isn't compatible, unless someone else has a better idea. Perhaps I screwed it up somewhere else, perhaps with the tools disk itself? I got the instantcake cd direct from ptvupgrade, copied the 000001 file to the tools disk, which I then burned to cd...nothing unusual I don't think.
> 
> Would appreciate anyone that can shed some light on this!


Your adapter is not compatible.


----------



## rharms

> If the second drive is over 250GB, then you need to increase the block size using the -r switch on the mfsadd command.


The second drive is 320GB. I used mfsadd -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdb

Did not use the -r switch. Can I redo this or do I need to completetly start over with a new image?

Thanks!


----------



## javajawa

rbautch said:


> Your adapter is not compatible.


 Hmm, well I greatly appreciate being able to put the issue to bed. Looks like I'll go dig up a Netgear MA111...

I got the WUSB12 because I found it on Tivo's site (http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2006.htm?). Was this not the list I should have looked at for compatible adapters?


----------



## trainman

The Zipper instructions led me to believe that there would be a file on the InstantCake CD called "000001" which I could copy and make part of the Zipper "Tools CD." But I don't see that file on the InstantCake CD -- in fact, I don't think I see any file quite big enough to be an image file. So, uh, at the risk of sounding like a complete newbie: where is it?


----------



## rharms

> The Zipper instructions led me to believe that there would be a file on the InstantCake CD called "000001" which I could copy and make part of the Zipper "Tools CD." But I don't see that file on the InstantCake CD -- in fact, I don't think I see any file quite big enough to be an image file. So, uh, at the risk of sounding like a complete newbie: where is it?


It is in the images folder. Its about 170MB (for the HR10-250 at least)


----------



## Entcee

I successfully zippered my Dsr 708. I used a 160gb hd. I used Weeknees instructions to replace the existing drive. Following the zipper install & running the enhancement script/reboot, I have only 116 hours of recording time instead of the expected 146.

The command I ran was:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ

What did I miss?


----------



## Arcady

Did you use an LBA48 boot disk?


On another note, can someone point me in the right direction to hack a standalone Series 2 so that it can work with the MRV on my hacked Dtivo's? I have a 240080 that I have upgraded to 600gb and wireless, but I'd like to be able to pull shows from my multiple Dtivo boxes to it. Thanks.


----------



## solsurfer

bengalfreak said:


> Regardless of whether or not the HR10-250 (Hd DTivo) can MRV with SD DTivos, you have a bigger problem. DTV is moving to Mpeg 4 compression on all its HD channels to allow it to carry more HD content on the same bandwidth. The HR10-250 only supports Mpeg2 compression meaning that all of those machines will be rendered useless for viewing HD content sometime in 2007 if you believe DTV's projections. Its been rumored that DTV will swap out the DTivo with its own HD DVR at low/no cost but there's nothing concrete to go on at this time.


I had heard about the planned Mpeg 4 conversion, but had no idea this would be incompatible with the existing boxes. Are you saying that one day they will flip a switch and all these boxes will stop working (for HD channels) or that they will become working, but unsupported hardware? Why would DTV go through the trouble and expense of replacing expensive boxes that are less than a few years old?


----------



## bengalfreak

solsurfer said:


> I had heard about the planned Mpeg 4 conversion, but had no idea this would be incompatible with the existing boxes. Are you saying that one day they will flip a switch and all these boxes will stop working (for HD channels) or that they will become working, but unsupported hardware? Why would DTV go through the trouble and expense of replacing expensive boxes that are less than a few years old?


What I'm saying is that as the bandwidth for the new HD channels comes online, DTV will contact the owners of the HR10-250 and offer to replace their box with DTV's new DVR that is Mpeg4 compliant and that it will happen one local market at a time.

As for the why, simple. Mpeg4 didn't exist when the HR10-250 was being engineered. And since Tivo and DTV have gone their seperate ways, there won't be a Mpeg4 DTivo. At the point that your local market goes Mpeg4, if you don't want to trade your HD DTivo in, you will be saddled with a very expensive SD DTivo with a large hard drive.


----------



## Arcady

MPEG-4 existed years before the HR10-250 came out. There was no reason for anyone to make this box MPEG-4 compliant, since D* was not broadcasting in that format at the time.

Any sensible person will already have an exit strategy from D*, if they wish to keep TiVo. It is clear that any TiVo-centric home theater will not be based on satellite systems. If you want some sub-standard Windows-like cluster-f*** system, you will get the next D* DVR.


----------



## Entcee

Arcady said:


> Did you use an LBA48 boot disk?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, I sure did.


----------



## Gunnyman

trainman said:


> The Zipper instructions led me to believe that there would be a file on the InstantCake CD called "000001" which I could copy and make part of the Zipper "Tools CD." But I don't see that file on the InstantCake CD -- in fact, I don't think I see any file quite big enough to be an image file. So, uh, at the risk of sounding like a complete newbie: where is it?


Trainman
The directory is hidden if you are using linux or a mac to burn your disc. The name of the directory is .images


----------



## Gunnyman

Entcee said:


> Arcady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use an LBA48 boot disk?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, I sure did.
> 
> 
> 
> is your PC capable of seeing beyond the 137 GB barrier?
> The PC and the boot disc must BOTH be LBA48 aware.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunnyman

javajawa said:


> Hmm, well I greatly appreciate being able to put the issue to bed. Looks like I'll go dig up a Netgear MA111...
> 
> I got the WUSB12 because I found it on Tivo's site (http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2006.htm?). Was this not the list I should have looked at for compatible adapters?


it is on that list, but keep in mind that list is for Standalones and our Tivo's are at least 3 software revisions behind the standalones.
The chipset on the WUSB12 may have changed and is no longer compatible with 6.2


----------



## Gunnyman

Willy said:


> And we want it to be in ro mode all the time unless we are manipulating the files? Is this how a Zipperless Tivo operates, in ro all the time? thanks.


correct
root filesystem being writable is not a great idea


----------



## javajawa

Gunnyman said:


> it is on that list, but keep in mind that list is for Standalones and our Tivo's are at least 3 software revisions behind the standalones.
> The chipset on the WUSB12 may have changed and is no longer compatible with 6.2


I see. I don't suppose there is a better list located somewhere?


----------



## Gunnyman

just this thread


----------



## solsurfer

Arcady said:


> Any sensible person will already have an exit strategy from D*, if they wish to keep TiVo. It is clear that any TiVo-centric home theater will not be based on satellite systems. If you want some sub-standard Windows-like cluster-f*** system, you will get the next D* DVR.


What's your exit strategy?

BTW - do they make dual-tuner tivos that are compatible with cable? And am I wrong in thinking that if you like getting all the NFL games, DTV is the only game in town, at least until 2010. Once DTV become completely un-tivo friendly, wouldn't they just be like every other cable provider in that you would use a stand-alone box to interface with their box?

Also, help me understand the logic/math behind not continuing to support the existing HD boxes. Suppose that DTV has 100,000 HD tivo subscribers in LA. To make their boxes obsolete, DTV is faced with the option of spending 10 million to replace those boxes at $100 per, or losing 1.2M in annual HD revenue (assuming all those subscribers were content to just downgrade to SD). Repeat this for all their markets and you are looking at a substantial cost just to maintain your existing subscriber base. Is it that the cost of maintaining that mpeg 2 base far exceeds the cost of replacing their boxes? If so, why is maintaining that base so expensive?


----------



## ttodd1

solsurfer said:


> What's your exit strategy?
> 
> BTW - do they make dual-tuner tivos that are compatible with cable? And am I wrong in thinking that if you like getting all the NFL games, DTV is the only game in town, at least until 2010. Once DTV become completely un-tivo friendly, wouldn't they just be like every other cable provider in that you would use a stand-alone box to interface with their box?
> 
> Also, help me understand the logic/math behind not continuing to support the existing HD boxes. Suppose that DTV has 100,000 HD tivo subscribers in LA. To make their boxes obsolete, DTV is faced with the option of spending 10 million to replace those boxes at $100 per, or losing 1.2M in annual HD revenue (assuming all those subscribers were content to just downgrade to SD). Repeat this for all their markets and you are looking at a substantial cost just to maintain your existing subscriber base. Is it that the cost of maintaining that mpeg 2 base far exceeds the cost of replacing their boxes? If so, why is maintaining that base so expensive?


I think this disccussion would be better off in its own thread.


----------



## Entcee

Gunnyman said:


> Entcee said:
> 
> 
> 
> is your PC capable of seeing beyond the 137 GB barrier?
> The PC and the boot disc must BOTH be LBA48 aware.
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 100% sure it is. When I copied everything to the new drive, it told me how much more space there was and it was correct. It told me around 70 something more hours.
> 
> Thanks for your help with this.
Click to expand...


----------



## rharms

First, let me thank you guys for making this great tool available. I zippered my S2 Dtivo without issues.

I had some more problems with my HR10-250:

1) I wanted to use my existing 250GB drive so I zippered the existing drive (using the existing image) and then did mfsadd to add the new 320GB drive. I got the GSOD. One reason could be that I did not use the -r switch??

2) I put the drives back into the tivo and did instantcake (losing my recordings but oh well). I then got the "zone map corrupt" error for which there seems to be no clear explanation or solution

3) I ran the zipper script instead, using the image on the cd. Then I got the error "insufficient extra space to expand to drive A". I guess the recordings were still on the drive??

4) I decided to swap the drives (320GB as master and 250GB as slave). Finally the instantcake worked and the zipper process did too. Havent had time yet to put it back in the tivo to test it.

Before I proceed, I have a few questions:

1) When I swapped the 2 drives (320GB to master and 250GB to secondary), should I have formatted them?
2) I assume all my recordings and settings are gone?
3) I assume there is no issue using the larger 320GB as master and the smaller 250GB as slave?
4) Any ideas why I got all these errors?


----------



## trainman

Gunnyman said:


> Trainman
> The directory is hidden if you are using linux or a mac to burn your disc. The name of the directory is .images


I have successfully found its hiding place.  Thanks to you and rharms.


----------



## merlincc

rharms said:


> First, let me thank you guys for making this great tool available. I zippered my S2 Dtivo without issues.
> 
> I had some more problems with my HR10-250:
> 
> 1) I wanted to use my existing 250GB drive so I zippered the existing drive (using the existing image) and then did mfsadd to add the new 320GB drive. I got the GSOD. One reason could be that I did not use the -r switch??
> 
> 2) I put the drives back into the tivo and did instantcake (losing my recordings but oh well). I then got the "zone map corrupt" error for which there seems to be no clear explanation or solution
> 
> 3) I ran the zipper script instead, using the image on the cd. Then I got the error "insufficient extra space to expand to drive A". I guess the recordings were still on the drive??
> 
> 4) I decided to swap the drives (320GB as master and 250GB as slave). Finally the instantcake worked and the zipper process did too. Havent had time yet to put it back in the tivo to test it.
> 
> Before I proceed, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) When I swapped the 2 drives (320GB to master and 250GB to secondary), should I have formatted them?
> 2) I assume all my recordings and settings are gone?
> 3) I assume there is no issue using the larger 320GB as master and the smaller 250GB as slave?
> 4) Any ideas why I got all these errors?


1) No. 
2) Yes. 
3) No. 
4) Did you zipper the original drive and then check to see if it worked? If not than I suspect that a step was missed or overlooked somewhere along the way. One thing people need to keep in mind that the zipper should be done sloooow and deliberate. Checking things along the way. One miss and you have to start over for the most part and lose recording in the meantime.

I zippered my original drive with a few minor self-inflicted glitches. Worked in the end. Haven't added the second drive yet because I wanted to make sure things were working first.


----------



## rharms

> 1) No.
> 2) Yes.
> 3) No.
> 4) Did you zipper the original drive and then check to see if it worked? If not than I suspect that a step was missed or overlooked somewhere along the way. One thing people need to keep in mind that the zipper should be done sloooow and deliberate. Checking things along the way. One miss and you have to start over for the most part and lose recording in the meantime.


Thanks. I am still wondering why the zipper gave me the error that there was not sufficient space for the image, since the drive was 250GB. Was that because the recording files are still there?


----------



## Gunnyman

typically you get out of space errors when your /root directory is getting full which is pretty dang easy to have happen. I haven't followed your progress, was this a hacked unit prior to zippering?


----------



## rharms

> typically you get out of space errors when your /root directory is getting full which is pretty dang easy to have happen. I haven't followed your progress, was this a hacked unit prior to zippering?


Yes, I first zippered the my original drive and did the mfsadd command. This resulted in a GSOD, so I tried to start from scratch by using the same drive with zipper (using the instant cake image). Thats when I got the out of space message.

Only after swapping the drives (new 320GB as master and old 250GB as slave) was I able to complete the zipper process, including expanding the new image.


----------



## choptv

I just realized something when trying to record two different things at the same and recording something else after one show is over.  

When I was using zipper it asked something about when to start recording and when to stop recording (in minutes) Not thinking this through and wanting to make sure I record all of the show I wanted I put start 1 minute before and stop 2 minutes after. 

My question is can I change that back to "on time" in the script some were by ftping to the tivo and pulling a copy of that script off editing it in Ultra Edit and ftping it back? 

Or will I have to re-zipper the drive?


----------



## dspyder

javajawa said:


> Hmm, well I greatly appreciate being able to put the issue to bed. Looks like I'll go dig up a Netgear MA111...
> 
> I got the WUSB12 because I found it on Tivo's site (http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2006.htm?). Was this not the list I should have looked at for compatible adapters?


Try this link: http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2184.htm?

That gives a little more information.... only the most basic of models seems to be compatable with the DirecTivo.... and they're hard (or expensive) to find. Make sure to check the various version numbers too. Another option is one of the compatable wired options talking to a wireless bridge (or and access point in bridge mode, if supported).

My hope (and I assume others) is that the Wireless-G drivers from the latest Tivo versions will be able to be back-ported to the 6.1 version. Different kernals though, right?

--D


----------



## pendragn

The thing the Zipper installed is called "Endpad Plus." It should never skip part of a scheduled recording in order to pad. The padding is "soft." 

If you're still convinced it's a problem you can comment out the line that fires it up. It's in your .author file and labeled as "EndPad Plus." After you comment it out, reboot your TiVo.

tk


----------



## Entcee

choptv said:


> I just realized something when trying to record two different things at the same and recording something else after one show is over.
> 
> When I was using zipper it asked something about when to start recording and when to stop recording (in minutes) Not thinking this through and wanting to make sure I record all of the show I wanted I put start 1 minute before and stop 2 minutes after.
> 
> My question is can I change that back to "on time" in the script some were by ftping to the tivo and pulling a copy of that script off editing it in Ultra Edit and ftping it back?
> 
> Or will I have to re-zipper the drive?


EndPad Plus will only pad the beginning and/or end of the recording if it does not interfere with another recording before or after so you should not have to worry about removing it.

Sometime my recordings only pad the beginning because I have 2 shows recording after and via versa.

If you still want to change it back I am pretty sure it is possible I just do not know off the top of my head where it is located.


----------



## Tivogre

Entcee said:


> EndPad Plus will only pad the beginning and/or end of the recording if it does not interfere with another recording before or after so you should not have to worry about removing it.
> 
> Sometime my recordings only pad the beginning because I have 2 shows recording after and via versa.
> 
> If you still want to change it back I am pretty sure it is possible I just do not know off the top of my head where it is located.


It's in the rc.sysinit.author file

Type author from your zippered tivo prompt.


----------



## pendragn

Is this thing on???

tk


----------



## slydog75

choptv said:


> I just realized something when trying to record two different things at the same and recording something else after one show is over.
> 
> When I was using zipper it asked something about when to start recording and when to stop recording (in minutes) Not thinking this through and wanting to make sure I record all of the show I wanted I put start 1 minute before and stop 2 minutes after.
> 
> My question is can I change that back to "on time" in the script some were by ftping to the tivo and pulling a copy of that script off editing it in Ultra Edit and ftping it back?
> 
> Or will I have to re-zipper the drive?


Keep in mind that this is 'SOFT' padding.. What that means is it will not interfer with the tivo recording other shows.. If recording the extra 2 minues at the end would cancel another recording, it won't add the 2 minutes.. same with the 1 minute at the beginning. But if you still want to cancel this, you can adjust it within TWP under the hackman plug-in.


----------



## slydog75

argh..


----------



## MartyBoy00

OK... so I completely re-did TiVo 3... and it still actively refuses a connection via USB port. When I move the HD back to the PC and mount it with Tivo Tools... how do I rename the net filter file in etc/ to something else... I have learned a little bit about Linux since I started this process... but not very much...  Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

The Zipper already renames it. You can confirm that after you mount it.


----------



## MartyBoy00

I don't know how view the files once the HD is mounted back in the PC. I booted with the Linux disc... Is there a way to run the hacks and tweaks that you normally would run via the USB connection while the HD is still in the PC? I don't care if this device is able to "telnet" into... I do want the End Pad, the "makes daily call", etc... I just don't have enough Linux know how to do it in the PC. Thanks.


----------



## rharms

Ok. After a number of challenges (GSOD, heatsink fell off chip, unable to expand drive, etc. ) I finally was able to not only start my tivo but also connect to it and install the hacks using zipper. Thanks for all the help.

However, one issue remains: when I go to the tivo settings, only the primary drive is recognized (39HD hours for the primary 320GB drive). The secondary drive was listed under "drive ID's" but for some reason does not show up in the capacity. When I go to TWP, both drives appear in "file system/disk info" but under "space summary" it only lists the capacity of one drive.

I used the zipper to install the instant cake image on the drive. The zipper script reported a successfull addition of the drive.

How should I proceed?


----------



## pendragn

MartyBoy00 said:


> I don't know how view the files once the HD is mounted back in the PC. I booted with the Linux disc...


If you're using a TiVo aware CD you should have no trouble accessing your TiVo's HD. Depending on the disc it's exposed different ways. The TiVo's /var partition is /dev/hdX9, where X is letter of your TiVo drive. The root partition is either /dev/hdX4 or /dev/hdX7. Running bootpage -p /dev/hdX will tell which it is. Then you can mount it up.


MartyBoy00 said:


> Is there a way to run the hacks and tweaks that you normally would run via the USB connection while the HD is still in the PC? I don't care if this device is able to "telnet" into... I do want the End Pad, the "makes daily call", etc... I just don't have enough Linux know how to do it in the PC. Thanks.


Tweak.sh MUST be run on the TiVo. You could do the hacks you mentioned manually on the PC. You'd have to copy the files over and add them to your .author file. I wouldn't recommend it though, until you gain a little more knowledge. 

tk


----------



## dfk70

I was using Tivoserver on my hacked DTivo (thanks Gunny and rbautch) and had to abort the process. Now I can't telnet to my DTivo any more. I'm using the FA120 adapter and I am getting two lights on it so I think it's still connected to the network. I tried to ping it but I get no response. I also restarted the DTivo and still no dice.

Should I pull the drive and re-zipper or is there something else I can do?

If I do have to re-zipper, is there anything I can do to prevent this from happening again?

Thanks.


----------



## tortio

dfk70 said:


> I was using Tivoserver on my hacked DTivo (thanks Gunny and rbautch) and had to abort the process. Now I can't telnet to my DTivo any more. I'm using the FA120 adapter and I am getting two lights on it so I think it's still connected to the network. I tried to ping it but I get no response. I also restarted the DTivo and still no dice.
> 
> Should I pull the drive and re-zipper or is there something else I can do?
> 
> If I do have to re-zipper, is there anything I can do to prevent this from happening again?
> 
> Thanks.


This happened to me, or something similar. Before you start yanking drives, wait and see if your services (telnet, ftp, twp) come back after the next scheduled reboot.

One time it did come back, and another time it did not. I did have to re-zipper it. It got me thinking about writing a script to see if telnet was running and if not, restart it via cron. It would be kind of a back door in case I fumble-fingered something.


----------



## JayVee

Greetings...
I just found this forum last night, and it looks fantastic. Last week I obtained a Tivo TCD540040, and all of this is new to me so please have patience with my ignorance.
I haven't had time to look through all the messages but I'm eager hack my box.

First, is the model I have hackable? My model is not listed on the "Tivo Zipper" hack script page.

Second, short of reading through all the posts, is there any type of summary of things I need to be aware of? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

JayVee said:


> Greetings...
> I just found this forum last night, and it looks fantastic. Last week I obtained a Tivo TCD540040, and all of this is new to me so please have patience with my ignorance.
> I haven't had time to look through all the messages but I'm eager hack my box.
> 
> First, is the model I have hackable? My model is not listed on the "Tivo Zipper" hack script page.
> 
> Second, short of reading through all the posts, is there any type of summary of things I need to be aware of?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Check this thread for some bad news:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=254550&highlight=hackable+tivo


----------



## JayVee

Ah... thanks Luv2DrvFst for the bad news!
However, I was given the Tivo unit and am using it without subscribing to the service, so I've invested nothing yet.
Please correct me if I've misinterpretted what the zipper hack will do.
I'm under the impression it would provide functionality without subsciption to the service, which is what I'm after. I'm now thinking there may be a better route to go instead of paying someone to do a prom mod.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

NO the zipper doesn't allow you to steal service from Tivo or anyone else.
NOR does it work on any models other than the ones listed on the zipper home page.


----------



## JayVee

Oh no - I'm not wanting to steal service.
I just wanted to use the hardware as I would use my VCR - manually set programs to record (with a correctly set clock). I was given the unit by someone who switched from cable to satellite and now has a DVR built into the hardware they received with the new service. I'm not interested in all the functionality of the Tivo service, just wanted to replace my VCR.
Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

a Series 2 tivo can't do ANYTHING without a sub.


----------



## JayVee

I can currently use mine, without it being connected to the service, to record programs by manually setting date/time/channel, but the system time is 10 minutes fast, so I have to compensate. It was previously used with a subscription and has not been reset, so it has retained a list of channels (the call letters are all wrong but that doesn't prevent me from recording channel 5 at 8PM, that is 8:10PM, for 1 hour). I assume that a previously unused or reset unit can't get a channel line up without a sub and would therefore be unusable. It seems a shame to me that without a sub the unit may as well be thrown in the trash.


----------



## jmacha

Will the Zipper overlay a 3.1 image with the 6.2 from Instantcake cd? or do i need to fromat my drive first. Hacking one of the DVR4ME referbs. and because i have vonage phone service i have been unable to get the 6.2 upgrade from Directv so i bought the instantcake cd and want to install the 6.2 via the image using the zipper - on to the original tivo drive.

I am getting an error that says

"Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself"


----------



## JayVee

Gunnyman said:


> a Series 2 tivo can't do ANYTHING without a sub.


I can currently use mine, without it being connected to the service, to record programs by manually setting date/time/channel, but the system time is 10 minutes fast, so I have to compensate. It was previously used with a subscription and has not been reset, so it has retained a list of channels (the call letters are all wrong but that doesn't prevent me from recording channel 5 at 8PM, that is 8:10PM, for 1 hour). I assume that a previously unused or reset unit can't get a channel line up without a sub and would therefore be unusable. It seems a shame to me that without a sub the unit may as well be thrown in the trash.


----------



## Gunnyman

it will cease to function soon.


----------



## rharms

Regarding my tivo not seeing the second drive: I went to the logs and it does list both drives but it doesnt show it in the capacity number. I did zipper using the instantcake image (master drive was previously a second drive, my old master drive as the slave) 

Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7 ext2 124M 58M 59M 50% /
/dev/hda9 ext2 124M 7.9M 110M 7% /var

/dev/hda:
multcount = 16 (on)
I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
using_dma = 1 (on)
readahead = 8 (on)
geometry = 38913/255/63, sectors = 625142448, start = 0
drive state is: active/idle

Device: WDC WD3200JB-00KFA0 Supports ATA Version 6
Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed

/dev/hdb:
multcount = 16 (on)
I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
using_dma = 1 (on)
readahead = 8 (on)
geometry = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0
drive state is: active/idle

Device: WDC WD2500BB-55GUA0 Supports ATA Version 6
Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed

User Space 
Expired Invisible 1 21 MB 0.0% 0:30:00 
Invisible 1 16 MB 0.0% 0:30:00 
Live Cache 2 2560 MB 0.8% 1:00:04 
Used User Space 4 2597 MB 0.9% 2:00:04 
Reserved Space 
Used Reserved Space 0 0 MB 0.0% 0:00:00 
Space Summary 
Total Space - 303695 MB 100.0% 7230:50:00 
Total Used 4 2597 MB 0.9% 2:00:04 
Total Free - 301098 MB 99.1% 7169:00:00 

Can I run the mfsadd command while the drive is in the tivo? Or do I have to start all over again? The hacks worked, altough TWP seems a little slow at times.


----------



## MartyBoy00

OK... still can't Telnet into TiVo 3... I went and bought a new 160GB HD and zippered... and it still wouldn't do it... (Can't connect because Device is actively refusing the connection). So I decide maybe it's the USB device... I swap drives with a TiVo that I could Telnet into... and it gave the same message... so it's the image/HD.... I put it back in the PC and I can ls... but I don't have a clue... (really dumb at Linux)... I just need to know how to see if that file didn't change... should I just zipper over and over until it works? (Why would it suddenly fail that many times?) Is it possible that I need to re-zipper.. then put into a TiVo that I know I could Telnet into? (I didn' t re-zipper between the time I put in the Tivo that I can't telnet into... and the one that I used to be able to.. and still can with other drives)

Thanks...


----------



## msu72

Help! Did something stupid. 

Got a refurb unit from Weaknees. Assumed it had 6.2 on it without checking. Don't need a big drive on this one so I ran the zipper on the supplied drive and got an error. 

Put drive back in unit, turned it on and found it had 3.1. It works fine. Called up DTV and got it setup with card from old unit that died. No problems.

Have forced several calls to get 6.2 upgrade and several times it has given me a "Pending Restart" indication after the call, but no messages indicating that it is going to update software. It has not updated. Been like this for about ten days.

My questions: Does it usually take this long for unit to update from 3.1 to 6.2?
If not, did the abortive zipper operation place some files on the drive that are somehow interfering with a normal upgrade? If so, can I remove them and get it to procede with the upgrade?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pendragn

msu72 said:


> Help! Did something stupid.
> 
> Got a refurb unit from Weaknees. Assumed it had 6.2 on it without checking. Don't need a big drive on this one so I ran the zipper on the supplied drive and got an error.
> 
> Put drive back in unit, turned it on and found it had 3.1. It works fine. Called up DTV and got it setup with card from old unit that died. No problems.
> 
> Have forced several calls to get 6.2 upgrade and several times it has given me a "Pending Restart" indication after the call, but no messages indicating that it is going to update software. It has not updated. Been like this for about ten days.
> 
> My questions: Does it usually take this long for unit to update from 3.1 to 6.2?
> If not, did the abortive zipper operation place some files on the drive that are somehow interfering with a normal upgrade? If so, can I remove them and get it to procede with the upgrade?
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


If you can telnet into the box do a *bootpage -p* and see if the phrase 'upgradesoftware=false' is in there. If it is, that's the problem.

If you can't telnet in you could check that from a boot CD, but in all likelihood your best bet is to buy the 6.2 image (Instantcake maybe? I always mess those up) and zap that on there.

tk


----------



## MartyBoy00

OK.. I got TiVo #3 working. (I couldn't telnet in because it kept actively refusing connection). I did it by redoing the zipper... and putting on a fresh image... then putting it in a device I "knew" I could telnet into.... worked the first time... ran the last part to get all the goodies installed... then moved the drive back to the TiVo I couldn't telnet into... and guess what...? Now it works perfectly. In that initial boot up, that device must interact in some way the keeps you from telnetting in... I tried it with 3 different HD's... but, all's well that ends well.... Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Tekki

i installed the Zipper on my Dtivo series 2 Hdvr2 and everything has been working awesome, i can see both my tivos, on my network and share movies in the now playing list. this past week i have been trying to figure out whats been going on and cant really figure it out. 

when i go to ,my now playing list it isnt showing anything, i can move the highlight bar just as it was scrolling through recordings, but i cant see any recordings, even if i hit select to enter, it doesnt play, but it makes the tivo beep sound. 

when i did the zipper i said yes to almost all the hacks it opened up. 

any advice ?

i tried a restart, but not a clear and delete everything yet, it also says its making the fake calls. the last call was yesterday


----------



## Gunnyman

search the zipper wiki linked in my sig for the troubleshooting section.
This is caused by DNS issues and easily fixed.


----------



## rharms

> Regarding my tivo not seeing the second drive: I went to the logs and it does list both drives but it doesnt show it in the capacity number. I did zipper using the instantcake image (master drive was previously a second drive, my old master drive as the slave)
> 
> Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
> /dev/hda7 ext2 124M 58M 59M 50% /
> /dev/hda9 ext2 124M 7.9M 110M 7% /var
> 
> /dev/hda:
> multcount = 16 (on)
> I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
> using_dma = 1 (on)
> readahead = 8 (on)
> geometry = 38913/255/63, sectors = 625142448, start = 0
> drive state is: active/idle
> 
> Device: WDC WD3200JB-00KFA0 Supports ATA Version 6
> Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed
> 
> /dev/hdb:
> multcount = 16 (on)
> I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
> using_dma = 1 (on)
> readahead = 8 (on)
> geometry = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0
> drive state is: active/idle
> 
> Device: WDC WD2500BB-55GUA0 Supports ATA Version 6
> Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed
> 
> User Space
> Expired Invisible 1 21 MB 0.0% 0:30:00
> Invisible 1 16 MB 0.0% 0:30:00
> Live Cache 2 2560 MB 0.8% 1:00:04
> Used User Space 4 2597 MB 0.9% 2:00:04
> Reserved Space
> Used Reserved Space 0 0 MB 0.0% 0:00:00
> Space Summary
> Total Space - 303695 MB 100.0% 7230:50:00
> Total Used 4 2597 MB 0.9% 2:00:04
> Total Free - 301098 MB 99.1% 7169:00:00
> 
> Can I run the mfsadd command while the drive is in the tivo? Or do I have to start all over again? The hacks worked, altough TWP seems a little slow at times.


Any thoughts on my issue here? I did some more searching and one person earlier suggested running the mfsadd from the bash prompt but I think I also have to shutdown the tivo software first? Or do I have to start the process from scratch?


----------



## bengalfreak

JayVee said:


> I assume that a previously unused or reset unit can't get a channel line up without a sub and would therefore be unusable. It seems a shame to me that without a sub the unit may as well be thrown in the trash.


Its not a shame, its just the way it is. Simply sell it or give it to someone that will subscribe the unit and they'll have a ball.


----------



## Gunnyman

rharms said:


> Any thoughts on my issue here? I did some more searching and one person earlier suggested running the mfsadd from the bash prompt but I think I also have to shutdown the tivo software first? Or do I have to start the process from scratch?


You can't run MFSADD inside a tivo.
You have to pull the drives again.


----------



## JWThiers

Hey Gunny & Rbautch,

Just a quick comment suggestion and a word of praise. You guys rock! thanks for making zipper made hacking a whole lot easier. I have been looking at this for a while and finally got the spouse approval to go ahead and do it. Just built a new computer and started using SATA drives so I had a spare 160 GB IDE to use. Got an instant cake image made my zipper disk and zippered the drive. Swapped drives in the D* Tivo, booted up no problem. Went to telnet in and could not run the tweak.sh file. Now I remember that SP2 users have some additional commands to type, but I couldn't find them on the zipper site. I know you used to have them there, What happened? I eventually downloaded PuTTY and found the setting for the extra returns and was able to complete the setup, but this added about 45 minutes to the process and I had an idea of what I was looking for.

Aside from that the process was simple and painless. It would have about 30 - 45 minutes start to finish, but my telnet sidetrack about doubled that.

Could you guys please put those extra SP2 commands back in the instructions.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

you mean
unset crlf?


----------



## JWThiers

yep!


----------



## Gunnyman

I thought that was there.
I'll add it to the wiki.


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> I thought that was there.
> I'll add it to the wiki.


Thanks like I said for lack of being able to find that (I must have been search impaired last night because I couldn't find it here last night but could today)... Annoyed at myself. I can never find anything when I am looking for it.


----------



## Gunnyman

I have added a tips and tricks page to the wiki.
PLEASE feel free to add to it.


----------



## Gunnyman

would whoever wikified the FAQ please tell me how to add to the FAQ and not destroy the Table of Contents. I am wiki-incapable.
Please senda PM here. thanks.


----------



## tall1

It has been mentioned before but bears repeating for XP SP2 users, a great alternative for telnet is hyper terminal. I have a hyper terminal shortcut for my HDVR2 and HDTivo, a double click away from a bash prompt. Works great.


----------



## rharms

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by rharms
> Any thoughts on my issue here? I did some more searching and one person earlier suggested running the mfsadd from the bash prompt but I think I also have to shutdown the tivo software first? Or do I have to start the process from scratch?
> 
> You can't run MFSADD inside a tivo.
> You have to pull the drives again.


Thanks Gunnyman. Do I have to start the zipper process from scratch or can I just do the mfsadd command: mfsadd -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdb?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

just do mfsadd


----------



## Lord Vader

Was wondering something...

I've got a few HDVR2's all running software version 4.01b. I also have a couple new-in-box HDVR2's and a DSR7000 still in its box. If I do this zipper hack and get Instantcake, I noticed that on the ptv site, their Instantcake CD only offers version 3.1.1e or 6.2.

If I want to be able to use my current HDVR2's HMO capabilities with a newly zippered DTIVO, which Instantcake CD should I use? I ask because I thought that one couldn't xfer recordings from 6.2 to 4.01b units and vice versa.


----------



## Gunnyman

6.2 and 4.01b mrv between each other just fine as long as both are superpatched.


----------



## rharms

> just do mfsadd


Thanks. Should I worry about the size of the swapfile or should
"mfsadd -x /dev/hdX /dev/hdX" do the trick?


----------



## Lord Vader

Gunnyman said:


> 6.2 and 4.01b mrv between each other just fine as long as both are superpatched.


OK. I'm assuming that superpatch is something completely separate and not included with your zipper hack, right? (I haven't done this in so long I think I'm a bit rusty.  )


----------



## Gunnyman

no it is included


----------



## Gunnyman

rharms said:


> Thanks. Should I worry about the size of the swapfile or should
> "mfsadd -x /dev/hdX /dev/hdX" do the trick?


I'll have to defer with someone with experience on this, sorry.


----------



## Lord Vader

Ok, thanks, Gunny. After not having done this for quite a while, I'm trying to remember too much too quickly. It sounds, then, that superpatch is installed when I use zipper. Cool.


----------



## Lord Vader

You know, I probably should have asked you, the Hughes HDVR2 instantcake ver 6.2 CD will work on the DSR7000 as well, right? I'd prefer not to have to buy both CD's when I can hopefully use the one instantcake for either the HDVR2 or the DSR7000 or both. I thought both units were essentially the same inside.


----------



## Gunnyman

you can use the same instantcake on both units although there are supposedly subtle differences on each specific unit's software, I have been running the same software on two differently branded boxes.


----------



## Martin Tupper

I zippered my DVR4ME HDVR2 a few weeks ago and it has been great. I am getting ready to zipper my older HDVR2 unit that is full of recordings and want to (hopefully) avoid the one snag I ran into.

When I zippered my other unit, I started with a fresh image on a 250GB drive. When asked if I wanted to keep the existing recordings I said no (there weren't any). However, I did not run the enhancement script right away because I didn't yet have all the gear to set up a wireless bridge. So about a week later, I hooked up the bridge and ran the enhancement script. Once I ran it, all of the existing recordings (from that week) were unreadable. When I tried to play anything from the Now Playing List, I got a playback error saying something to the effect that I must have attempted to record a channel that I do not receive. I understand that the script toggled encryption and the DTiVo couldn't read those encrypted recordings anymore. My question is, when I attempt to zipper my older unit, (how) can I keep those existing recordings readable?


----------



## Gunnyman

Martin
all you have to do is run the 51killer.tcl
the shows recorded prior to zippering will be fully viewable whether they are encrpted or not, you just cant do that thing we can't talk about with them.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here but you should be able to mrv pre-zippered recordings jst fine as well.


----------



## rfarrell

Hey Gunny & Rbautch,

Great work. I've zippered 3 of the HDVR2 series 2 without any real challenge and figured most thing out myself. However, I can't find the answer in the posts to this. (And I tried the complete image to zipper process start to end three times with same results)

Downloaded the latest zipper on 3/13 to work on HR10-250 with 3.1.5f with 1 hard disk. 

1. Upon running sh zipper.sh it responded that it could not copy joe. I did confirm that joe.tgz was in the /enhancements directory, however, it did not appear to have been extracted.

Attempting to run joe gives the following error:
Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'

2. I attempted a workaround by copying joe from one of my working zipper tivos to the enhancements directory where it appears to be on a working machine (since I really don't know where 'tivo-bin' is.. I can't find that directory or any real mention of it in the posts). That didn't help, but I have joe on the machine and can move it where it is needed. 

Please suggest where / how I can fix! I'll master vi enough to make changes to rc.d/rc.sysint or wherever it is if you will recommend the correct syntax etc and where things should go.

Thanks in advance. Rich


----------



## Tekki

Gunnyman said:


> search the zipper wiki linked in my sig for the troubleshooting section.
> This is caused by DNS issues and easily fixed.


Thanks Gunny,

i changed The DNs using the tivoweb to match the one in my router, i would like to do it the preferred way mentioned in the wiki troubleshooting.

im not too sure what i am suppose to enter into this area "only /etc/resolv.conf" if anything, but after changing the DNS and doing restarts on both machines, i still have invisible selections in the NPL

i am reading and reading, and maybe im just missing the simple solution.

thanks in advance for any more advice you can offer


----------



## Gunnyman

you edit the /etc/resolv.conf file


----------



## SteelersFan

Gunnyman said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong here but you should be able to mrv pre-zippered recordings jst fine as well.


You sure can!


----------



## rbautch

rfarrell said:


> Hey Gunny & Rbautch,
> 
> Great work. I've zippered 3 of the HDVR2 series 2 without any real challenge and figured most thing out myself. However, I can't find the answer in the posts to this. (And I tried the complete image to zipper process start to end three times with same results)
> 
> Downloaded the latest zipper on 3/13 to work on HR10-250 with 3.1.5f with 1 hard disk.
> 
> 1. Upon running sh zipper.sh it responded that it could not copy joe. I did confirm that joe.tgz was in the /enhancements directory, however, it did not appear to have been extracted.
> 
> Attempting to run joe gives the following error:
> Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'
> 
> 2. I attempted a workaround by copying joe from one of my working zipper tivos to the enhancements directory where it appears to be on a working machine (since I really don't know where 'tivo-bin' is.. I can't find that directory or any real mention of it in the posts). That didn't help, but I have joe on the machine and can move it where it is needed.
> 
> Please suggest where / how I can fix! I'll master vi enough to make changes to rc.d/rc.sysint or wherever it is if you will recommend the correct syntax etc and where things should go.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Rich


 Joe and joerc are the two files in the archive that get extracted to /tivo-bin/etc/. Not sure why they didn't. If you're curious, you can copy the joe extraction commands one by one from the /enhancements/start.sh script (the main enhancement script) to see which one failed. You can also try re-running tweak.sh to see if it was just a fluke.


----------



## rbautch

Martin Tupper said:


> I zippered my DVR4ME HDVR2 a few weeks ago and it has been great. I am getting ready to zipper my older HDVR2 unit that is full of recordings and want to (hopefully) avoid the one snag I ran into.
> 
> When I zippered my other unit, I started with a fresh image on a 250GB drive. When asked if I wanted to keep the existing recordings I said no (there weren't any). However, I did not run the enhancement script right away because I didn't yet have all the gear to set up a wireless bridge. So about a week later, I hooked up the bridge and ran the enhancement script. Once I ran it, all of the existing recordings (from that week) were unreadable. When I tried to play anything from the Now Playing List, I got a playback error saying something to the effect that I must have attempted to record a channel that I do not receive. I understand that the script toggled encryption and the DTiVo couldn't read those encrypted recordings anymore. My question is, when I attempt to zipper my older unit, (how) can I keep those existing recordings readable?


Just say "yes" to keeping your old recordings. That question controls whether or not 51killer gets run automatically.


----------



## rbautch

rharms said:


> Thanks Gunnyman. Do I have to start the zipper process from scratch or can I just do the mfsadd command: mfsadd -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdb?
> 
> Thanks


If your drive is over 250GB, add the -r 4 switch too. Extra swap is debateable, more info in this thread.


----------



## rharms

> If your drive is over 250GB, add the -r 4 switch too. Extra swap is debateable, more info in this thread.


My drive is 320GB, my secondary is 250GB. So I need the -r switch? Should be no issue to do the mfsadd twice (I guess it was also done the first time during the zipper process, altough unsuccessfully for some reason)


----------



## chippyt

I have zippered all three of my HDVR2s. Everything is working well, except one issue on one tivo. 

I have all of them setup with cron to reboot (wed. and sun.) as recommened and installed with the zipper. Two of the HDVR2s reboot just fine, but the third gets stuck on "Powering Up" when it reboots with the cron command. I can reboot it by unplugging and plugging back in and it works fine. 

I have installed the latest version of zipper and tweak.sh on all the units.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## rfarrell

rbautch said:


> Joe and joerc are the two files in the archive that get extracted to /tivo-bin/etc/. Not sure why they didn't. If you're curious, you can copy the joe extraction commands one by one from the /enhancements/start.sh script (the main enhancement script) to see which one failed. You can also try re-running tweak.sh to see if it was just a fluke.


Using startup 3.0 downloaded 3/13/06:
The manual extract works fine:
tar -zxvf /enhancements/joe.tgz 1>/dev/null
when in the /enhancements directory and the .joerc copy to the / directory then works. What I think is going on (and I'm just guessing) is that zipper is not in the /enhancements directory when it is executing the tar command. Maybe its in the /tvbin directory? So, the copy of .joerc fails because .joerc is not in the /enhancements directory to be copied with
cp /enhancements/.joerc /
Thanks again for all your support and help! Rich


----------



## owlhooter

So when running the Zipper on an HR10-250 should it work with any Wired USB NIC that works on 6.2? Or is the list smaller? I just Ran the Zipper, and for some reason it doesn't seem like networking is working at all, the light on the USB adapter doesn't even come on like it does in my HDVR2 with 6.2. It's a Hawking HUF11 if that makes any difference.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

owlhooter said:


> So when running the Zipper on an HR10-250 should it work with any Wired USB NIC that works on 6.2? Or is the list smaller? I just Ran the Zipper, and for some reason it doesn't seem like networking is working at all, the light on the USB adapter doesn't even come on like it does in my HDVR2 with 6.2. It's a Hawking HUF11 if that makes any difference.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


 It's smaller. See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3687099#post3687099


----------



## rbautch

rfarrell said:


> Using startup 3.0 downloaded 3/13/06:
> The manual extract works fine:
> tar -zxvf /enhancements/joe.tgz 1>/dev/null
> when in the /enhancements directory and the .joerc copy to the / directory then works. What I think is going on (and I'm just guessing) is that zipper is not in the /enhancements directory when it is executing the tar command. Maybe its in the /tvbin directory? So, the copy of .joerc fails because .joerc is not in the /enhancements directory to be copied with
> cp /enhancements/.joerc /
> Thanks again for all your support and help! Rich


Look for joerc with the command *ffind joerc*, and see if it went somewhere else, or just didnt get unpacked.


----------



## rbautch

rharms said:


> My drive is 320GB, my secondary is 250GB. So I need the -r switch? Should be no issue to do the mfsadd twice (I guess it was also done the first time during the zipper process, altough unsuccessfully for some reason)


 Yes, you need the -r switch. The Zipper does not do mfsadd, but uses the -x switch in mfsrestore.


----------



## owlhooter

rbautch said:


> It's smaller. See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3687099#post3687099


Thanks, I had searched and couldn't find it for the life of me.. Guess it's back to shopping for this one. Thanks again.


----------



## baritony

Hello. I just Zippered my HR10-250.
While I was running the enhancement script, it asked me about doing a test between my TIvos for MRV. in my bash prompt, it said after rebooting to run " ". But I cant remeber what it said to type in. Help?

Second, Is this why I do NOT see my other Tivo thats on my network right now? (Or is it because I have an HD TIvo and SD Tivo on the network? Should these 2 different standards see each other?
Thx


----------



## Gunnyman

don't worry about that mrv stuff Baritony. You cannot use it. For the reason you have already stated.


----------



## baritony

Ok cool. I see that now.

Thank you very much. The NEW Zipper procedure is awesome! AFtewr doing 3 SD TIvos about 8 months ago, this new version is a dream!


THanks guys!


----------



## BigBearf

Cudos to Gunny. I have zippered 2 SD tivos and will continue to zipper. Will move to HR10-250s next. Any suggestions on Mac and Tytools running on Panther?
Thanks


----------



## rfarrell

rbautch said:


> Look for joerc with the command *ffind joerc*, and see if it went somewhere else, or just didnt get unpacked.


Ref startup.sh 3.0

ffind joerc = no results
ffind .joerc = /tvbin/.joerc

The unpacking appears to work fine. I think start.sh is just executing it when the script is in the /tvbin/ directory (cd /tvbin set a few lines above setting permanent 30 second skip), so .joerc and joe are extracted there. In my opinion, one easy resolution would be to remove the /enhancements path from the cp /enhancements/.joerc / copy command. But, I don't know what else is path dependent and how it might screw up the rest of start.sh. Rich


----------



## Gunnyman

BigBearf said:


> Cudos to Gunny. I have zippered 2 SD tivos and will continue to zipper. Will move to HR10-250s next. Any suggestions on Mac and Tytools running on Panther?
> Thanks


check out tivotool.com


----------



## wrz0170

Hey there,

Everything went great so far with my new drive. I got to the point of the Telnet and I cannot connect.

I don't know if did this correctly or not, but I went to myipaddress.com to find out an IP. From there, I just assigned an IP for my Tivo with the last digit being one off from the router IP.

Where did I mess up and I think I know the answer, but will I have to take out the hard drive and redo the installation process to redo the IP process?

Phillips 7000 using ver. 6.2
Netgear G router 54mbs
Netgear MA111 wireless adapter.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

whatismyip has nothiing to do with things.
do you have link/power lights on the wireless adapter?


----------



## wrz0170

Hey Gunny,

Yes, I have the green light on the adapter. I guess that is a good thing.


----------



## BigBearf

Gunny, 
Have checked out tivotool.com and it looks interesting. It looks as though I have to install vserver to my tivo and I'm not sure how to do that. I downloaded the vserver_built file and it looks like a unix executable file. Any suggestions on how to proceed 
thanks


----------



## BigBearf

Gunny, 
Some additional thoughts:
Have checked out tivotool.com and it looks interesting. It looks as though I have to install vserver to my tivo and I'm not sure how to do that. I downloaded the vserver_built file and it looks like a unix executable file. I have also looked at the HMO and I am using an iMac and Powerbook running Panther 10.3.9 and would like to run iTunes and iPhoto to my Tivos Any suggestions on how to proceed 
thanks again


----------



## Gunnyman

BigBearf said:


> Gunny,
> Some additional thoughts:
> Have checked out tivotool.com and it looks interesting. It looks as though I have to install vserver to my tivo and I'm not sure how to do that. I downloaded the vserver_built file and it looks like a unix executable file. I have also looked at the HMO and I am using an iMac and Powerbook running Panther 10.3.9 and would like to run iTunes and iPhoto to my Tivos Any suggestions on how to proceed
> thanks again


the site has full instructions but you simply ftp the vserver to /busybox.
for music and photo sharing since you are on pnther I think you have to use javahmo
javahmo.sourceforge.net


----------



## wrz0170

wrz0170 said:


> Hey Gunny,
> 
> Yes, I have the green light on the adapter. I guess that is a good thing.


Hey Gunny,

I took the drive out and and ran zipper again to input a different IP. I went into my Netgear config page and from there, I took the LAN port IP. Not sure if this is the correct one or not. I then assigned the TIVO one up from that ie;

123.123.1.1 Router
123.123.1.2 Tivo

I'm not getting a connection via Telnet 

WEP is disabled

I have a solid green light on my wireless adapter



Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

is your router using DHCP? If so what RANGE of IP'S does it assign?
You should have 2 lights on the adapter, one for power and one for link.
Make sure you assign an IP within your router's range if it's set up for dhcp.


----------



## wrz0170

Gunnyman said:


> is your router using DHCP? If so what RANGE of IP'S does it assign?
> You should have 2 lights on the adapter, one for power and one for link.
> Make sure you assign an IP within your router's range if it's set up for dhcp.


DHCP is on

Under LAN TCp/IP config page.

It has the listed IP as 123.123.1.1

The range says 123.123.1.2 through 123.123.1.51

I assigned my TIVO to 123.123.1.2 (first one in the range)

There are two lights, one on each side of the adapter and they were solid green

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

ok I see the issue imemdiately
you are using an IP scheme that is NOT compatible with a home network. You need to set the router to use 192.168.x.x
reconfigure your network and re-zipper.


----------



## wrz0170

Gunnyman said:


> ok I see the issue imemdiately
> you are using an IP scheme that is NOT compatible with a home network. You need to set the router to use 192.168.x.x
> reconfigure your network and re-zipper.


Networking is not one of my strongest points  I don't know if this makes a difference or not:

Home network is working with my laptop

Under Netgear config page, it recognizes two attached devices, xxx.xxx.x.2 ( I assume this is TIVO) and xxx.xxx.x. 3 (I assume is laptop).

When you mentioned to set the router to 192.168.x.x, do I assign the router a different IP than the given one?

Sorry for the dumb questions  Still learning.....


----------



## wrz0170

wrz0170 said:


> Networking is not one of my strongest points  I don't know if this makes a difference or not:
> 
> Home network is working with my laptop
> 
> Under Netgear config page, it recognizes two attached devices, xxx.xxx.x.2 ( I assume this is TIVO) and xxx.xxx.x. 3 (I assume is laptop).
> 
> When you mentioned to set the router to 192.168.x.x, do I assign the router a different IP than the given one?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions  Still learning.....


As an update. I thought I found out what my problem was, but still no connect to host port 23 error through Telnet

Apparently the TIVO was not being recognized as I first thought. xxx.xxx.x.2 and xxx.xxx.x.3 were my desktop and laptop respectively. I thought there was a conflict. So I rezippered and assigned xxx.xxx.x.23. Right in the middle of the range given to me.

Still no connection. Even tried with firewall off.......


----------



## Gunnyman

wrz0170 said:


> Networking is not one of my strongest points  I don't know if this makes a difference or not:
> 
> Home network is working with my laptop
> 
> Under Netgear config page, it recognizes two attached devices, xxx.xxx.x.2 ( I assume this is TIVO) and xxx.xxx.x. 3 (I assume is laptop).
> 
> When you mentioned to set the router to 192.168.x.x, do I assign the router a different IP than the given one?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions  Still learning.....


Yes.
set the router for 192.168.1.1 for example
then set dchp to use 192.168.1.2 and above
then rezipper the tivo and assign it an IP within the range of 192.168.1.2- 192.168.1.xx


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunny, Help!

This is the command in root to stop TWP:

wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit" 

However, this is what's happening for me:

wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main
wget: Unable to connect to remote host (127.0.0.1): Connection refused

And then when TWP is started this happens:

TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing
"socket -server ::session $http_port"
(file ".//httpd-tt.tcl" line 795)

Which would seem to indicate that TWP is never stopping. What is the address 127.0.0.1? And where/what is "quit"?

Confused.


----------



## Gunnyman

127.0.0.1 is local host it's tivo's own internal IP address.
use twprs from bash to restart TWP.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunnyman said:


> 127.0.0.1 is local host it's tivo's own internal IP address.
> use twprs from bash to restart TWP.


I can start TWP okay, I'm just trying to figure out why it won't stop every night like it's supposed to. Why do you suppose the wget command fails? I guess I'm confused by what the wget command is really doing. I can stop TWP with Hackman, but not with that line from the crontab. Still confused.


----------



## Gunnyman

I'll defer this question to Rbautch since TWP is his baby.


----------



## chungsyi

Gunnyman and gang,
:up: :up: :up: :up: 
Thanks very much for your work. I attempted this (zipper) on my modifed diectivo (added 2nd hard drive myself) and I couldn't get it to "boot". Did I miss something? I kept the image that was already on my hard drive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dfk70

chungsyi said:


> Gunnyman and gang,
> :up: :up: :up: :up:
> Thanks very much for your work. I attempted this (zipper) on my modifed diectivo (added 2nd hard drive myself) and I couldn't get it to "boot". Did I miss something? I kept the image that was already on my hard drive. Thanks in advance.


Check the drive jumpers.


----------



## Gunnyman

too many things to list that need checking.
Start with the trouble shooting section of the wiki (linked in my Sig) and check back if you still have problems.


----------



## wrz0170

Gunnyman said:


> Yes.
> set the router for 192.168.1.1 for example
> then set dchp to use 192.168.1.2 and above
> then rezipper the tivo and assign it an IP within the range of 192.168.1.2- 192.168.1.xx


Sorry Gunny. Little more confused. What you mentioned above is what I did originally (except for assigning the Tivo a higher IP than xx.2 because that one was already taken).

When I first went into my router setup, the example setting you gave above is dead on.

Router was set at 192.168.1.1

With "use router as DHCP Server" checked

It then gave the specified range to pick from of xx.02 through xx.51


----------



## Jayboy

Does the Zipper have the Tivo side of TyTools installed? It is my understanding the Sleeper hack does.


----------



## pendragn

Jayboy said:


> Does the Zipper have the Tivo side of TyTools installed? It is my understanding the Sleeper hack does.


It does not. You can grab it from other places, but we can't really discuss it here. A guy named Jamie wrote the stuff you're looking for, if that helps.

tk


----------



## Gunnyman

no it doesn't.


----------



## Gunnyman

wrz0170 said:


> Sorry Gunny. Little more confused. What you mentioned above is what I did originally (except for assigning the Tivo a higher IP than xx.2 because that one was already taken).
> 
> When I first went into my router setup, the example setting you gave above is dead on.
> 
> Router was set at 192.168.1.1
> 
> With "use router as DHCP Server" checked
> 
> It then gave the specified range to pick from of xx.02 through xx.51


Ok cool
can you PING the tivo?


----------



## wrz0170

Ha!!!!!! Finally got in. This is what I had to do and unfortunately, there is a "but".
I had to set my TIVO to an IP outside the given range. In this case, I set it way outside. My router found it and I was able to ping successfully.

Here is the "but"

I was able to Telnet and sort of run the script. Where it gave me a fit twice is it says:

Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...

Is there a work around for this or should I use another client, if so, which one?)


----------



## Jayboy

How can I find out my Tivo's network address? I networked it just fine, and it is still networked just fine. But it does not show up in my DHCP client table, and I have forgotten it. Filezilla can't find it at 192.168.1.100, which is what I thought it was.


----------



## Gunnyman

wrz0170 said:


> Ha!!!!!! Finally got in. This is what I had to do and unfortunately, there is a "but".
> I had to set my TIVO to an IP outside the given range. In this case, I set it way outside. My router found it and I was able to ping successfully.
> 
> Here is the "but"
> 
> I was able to Telnet and sort of run the script. Where it gave me a fit twice is it says:
> 
> Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
> No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
> Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
> the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...
> 
> Is there a work around for this or should I use another client, if so, which one?)


yep
do start/run/cmd
then type telnet
once telnet starts type unset crlf <enter>
then do open tivoipaddress


----------



## Gunnyman

Jayboy said:


> How can I find out my Tivo's network address? I networked it just fine, and it is still networked just fine. But it does not show up in my DHCP client table, and I have forgotten it. Filezilla can't find it at 192.168.1.100, which is what I thought it was.


if it's not shwoing up in your router's cleint table, and you are using DHCP, and the tivo still has all it's adapter lights on, reboot the router and see if it comes back on the list.
if it doesn't, get a network mapping software to give you the "lay of the land' of your network.


----------



## Jayboy

What if I somehow didn't use DHCP -- shouldn't I see a static IP t one of the Linksys tables?

Edited to add: I rebooted the router and the one other entry in my DHCP client table (a printer) went away. What gives?


----------



## Gunnyman

time to hit your router documentation.


----------



## chungsyi

"Chances are you are not using the correct kernel. You MUST use the 3.1.5 kernel and put it on your zipper "tools" disk". Which kernel are you talking about? 

...by the way, do you LIVE on this forum? 

Thanks.


----------



## wrz0170

Gunnyman,

GOT IT!!!    

Thanks a million!


----------



## chungsyi

Another question: When "zipping" a dual drive system, is it enough to modify the first drive only?


----------



## Gunnyman

chungsyi said:


> "Chances are you are not using the correct kernel. You MUST use the 3.1.5 kernel and put it on your zipper "tools" disk". Which kernel are you talking about?
> 
> ...by the way, do you LIVE on this forum?
> 
> Thanks.


do I live here,
yes seems like it
what kernel ? 
you have more reading to do kimosabe


----------



## Gunnyman

chungsyi said:


> Another question: When "zipping" a dual drive system, is it enough to modify the first drive only?


yes


----------



## chungsyi

My 2 drive directivo was running fine before the zipper (confirming that the jumper settings are fine). I did use the VMLINUX_.GZ kernel (3_1.5) as described in your instructions. However I am getting the "Welcome, Powering Up..." loop.

Keep reading? 

Do I lose my shows if I install the virgin image from the instancake cd?

Thank you again.

-Kimosabe


----------



## rbautch

chungsyi said:


> My 2 drive directivo was running fine before the zipper (confirming that the jumper settings are fine). I did use the VMLINUX_.GZ kernel (3_1.5) as described in your instructions. However I am getting the "Welcome, Powering Up..." loop.
> 
> Keep reading?
> 
> Do I lose my shows if I install the virgin image from the instancake cd?
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> -Kimosabe


 What kind of tivo? Try running the zipper again. Also try moving the jumper from master to cable select and vice versa. A new image will indeed overwrite your shows.


----------



## FRAME57

I have Directv DVR... my remote don't reconize any codes for my TV [ Sceptre X30SV-NagaIII] Can anyone please help me?


----------



## amcanzo

I searched but could not find the answer... 
I have a HDVR2 that I put in a new 250gb drive and ran the zipper. All is fine with that one. 
I then ran it on another HDVR2 with the original 40gb drive. 
It says Zipper was successful. 
But when I hook it up and reboot it, The Tivo comes up as though it was never zippered. It never reboots or turns on the usb ports for the NIC. 
I tried this with the image that was on it 6.2 and also loaded a virgin image from the Instantcake cd. 
I have tried running the zipper more then once already
Is this drive just too small to complete the zipper process?? 

Thanks!


----------



## FRAME57

FRAME57 said:


> I have Directv DVR... my remote don't reconize any codes for my TV [ Sceptre X30SV-NagaIII] Can anyone please help me?


I'm sorry [dizzy blonde] I've never done this before!


----------



## chungsyi

"A new image will indeed overwrite your shows. " 

Thanks for your response rbautch!


----------



## Gunnyman

FRAME57 said:


> I have Directv DVR... my remote don't reconize any codes for my TV [ Sceptre X30SV-NagaIII] Can anyone please help me?


Check your Manual 
or call DTV.
I am assuming you have an R-15.
That's not what this thread is about.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I can start TWP okay, I'm just trying to figure out why it won't stop every night like it's supposed to. Why do you suppose the wget command fails? I guess I'm confused by what the wget command is really doing. I can stop TWP with Hackman, but not with that line from the crontab. Still confused.


Bumping this for rbautch to consider...

The wget command in crontab to stop TWP doesn't stop TWP. I get this:

wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main
wget: Unable to connect to remote host (127.0.0.1): Connection refused

And TWP isn't stopped. I can stop it with Hackman. Any ideas?

Jim


----------



## chungsyi

I ran the zipper again... I also set both hard drives to _'cable select'_... Still looping...

I wonder: I downloaded all my ISO's and files on 11/25/05. Has any of these files changed? 

Thanks for your help. (It's a good thing I kept my original DirecTivo hard drive - before I upgraded to two hard drives)


----------



## Gunnyman

It's possible you zippered the wrong drive I suppose, but I think if it couldn't find the tivo stuff where it's expected zipper would complain and not complete.


----------



## chungsyi

Gunnyman said:


> It's possible you zippered the wrong drive I suppose, but I think if it couldn't find the tivo stuff where it's expected zipper would complain and not complete.


The zipper process seemed to run fine. I saw no errors. Thanks!


----------



## wrz0170

Alrighty, managed to do some work on the Tivo  with photos/music, etc. Having a blast.

One thing remains. I would like to add security to my network via WEP. 128bit.
I think I know enough that when you set a WEP key, you have to make sure the other devices on the nework have the key as well. ie, set the laptop to your generated WEP key.

How do you set the Tivo utilizing a WEP key that you generate? Almost sounds like a Telnet thing ??

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

look in the /enhancements directory on the tivo and run setSSIDwep.tcl from bash


----------



## JWThiers

Gunny 
I have been trying to turn on wep also and when I run setSSIDwep.tcl it finds the network fine but when it asks if I "want to change/add wireless parameters? y/n: " it will not accept any input as valid. the message I get says

"You must enter y or n. Exiting...
aborting open transaction ..."

I get this if I enter y, Y, n, N or just hit return. Any Ideas?


----------



## sgs55

I'm stumped. I've Zippered 3 Dtivos (2 DVR-40's and an HDVR2) with no problems. Now, I'm trying to Zipper the Refurb DSR7000 that I just got from DTV. When I ran the Zipper (from the same disks I've used the last three times) it didn't ask me to set the IP Address. I was able to Telnet in once to run the tweak using a DCHP connection for ne of my other units. When I realized that I had never set the ip address, I rezippered (three times now) and it never asks me for the ip address. Now, I can't even get the link light on the FA120. I've spent more time reading and searching this board that I have actually working at my job for the last year [ Thanks Gunny & Russ!  ] but I can't figure this one out. Any ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman

JWThiers said:


> Gunny
> I have been trying to turn on wep also and when I run setSSIDwep.tcl it finds the network fine but when it asks if I "want to change/add wireless parameters? y/n: " it will not accept any input as valid. the message I get says
> 
> "You must enter y or n. Exiting...
> aborting open transaction ..."
> 
> I get this if I enter y, Y, n, N or just hit return. Any Ideas?


perhaps something in your telnet client? 
I just ran it with no issues
try doing the unset crlf fix and see if that fixes it


----------



## rbautch

sgs55 said:


> I'm stumped. I've Zippered 3 Dtivos (2 DVR-40's and an HDVR2) with no problems. Now, I'm trying to Zipper the Refurb DSR7000 that I just got from DTV. When I ran the Zipper (from the same disks I've used the last three times) it didn't ask me to set the IP Address. I was able to Telnet in once to run the tweak using a DCHP connection for ne of my other units. When I realized that I had never set the ip address, I rezippered (three times now) and it never asks me for the ip address. Now, I can't even get the link light on the FA120. I've spent more time reading and searching this board that I have actually working at my job for the last year [ Thanks Gunny & Russ!  ] but I can't figure this one out. Any ideas?


 Would it make you feel better if I told you that this can't happen?  Unless the script completely stops because there's no kernel on the disk or no image on the drive, it will always ask for an IP address.


----------



## rbautch

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Bumping this for rbautch to consider...
> 
> The wget command in crontab to stop TWP doesn't stop TWP. I get this:
> 
> wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main
> wget: Unable to connect to remote host (127.0.0.1): Connection refused
> 
> And TWP isn't stopped. I can stop it with Hackman. Any ideas?
> 
> Jim


 Connection refused usually means that TWP is NOT running. I just tried the wget and it seems to work. Type ps and see what is the status code on TWP. On what port is TWP running?


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> perhaps something in your telnet client?
> I just ran it with no issues
> try doing the unset crlf fix and see if that fixes it


I was using PuTTY and I thought I had the setup right (uncheck implicit CR in every LF). I tried it in with windows telnet (using unset crlf) and it worked (go figure). Thanks for the help.

edit Added.

Just found the correct setting in PuTTY on a different screen. On the TELNET screen uncheck "return key sends Telnet new line instead of ^m". in addition to what I had above.


----------



## Gunnyman

happy (again see avatar) to be of service


----------



## sgs55

rbautch said:


> Would it make you feel better if I told you that this can't happen?  Unless the script completely stops because there's no kernel on the disk or no image on the drive, it will always ask for an IP address.


Since the disk works (without MRV) when I put it back in the Tivo, it has to have a kernel and image, right? (I'm booting off the same PTV disk I used on the other 3 I Zippered). Now I'm more confused than ever. I know it must be something simple I'm missing, but I can't figure out what it is. At what point in the Zipper process should it ask for the IP address? When I execute sh zipper.sh, it runs through a list of things it can't do (which seems to be normal for rerunning the Zipper based on an earlier post) and then says 1+1 records in and out...Success! But obviously it hasn't been successful. Where have I gone wrong?


----------



## robn77

I just zippered my TiVo and everything was working fine until I tried to pull up my pre-zipper recordings. I was getting the Error 51 so I ran the 51killer.tcl and answered Yes to the one question about encription key.

Was I supposed to answer that question "Yes"?

My steps were:

Copied original 40GB drive to 100GB drive
Ran zipper on 100GB drive and answered yes to keeping the recordings
Ran enhancements on drive
Was able to telnet in just fine but I could not pull up any of my pre-recorded shows.

Opinions?


----------



## Gunnyman

pull up how?


----------



## milhouse19

Just wanted to say thanks for this program - it is much easier to use then when I did my first upgrade to 4.x.

I do have two questions:

I recently upgraded a Hughes SD-DVR40 from 4.x (hacked by me a year or so ago) to 6.2 using the Zipper. I didn't care if I retained my old recordings, season passes etc. When I was upgrading, I kept getting an error when trying to install the 6.2 image using the Zipper. The error was "Restore Failed: Unknown Backup Format." I also tried using the Instantcake installer and got an error that the partitons were read only. So I took the drive out, wiped and reformatted it using FAT, put it back in, and started over. That worked. There is one problem, though. I used to get my locals (NYC) on their "local channel numbers - 2,4,5 etc." but in my guide I only see the networks in the 38x range. If I go to Channel 2, I get the message "Channel not available." I've read that these update periodically, so it might just be a matter of time - is this accurate?

On to the other question.

Now I want to upgrade another SD-DVR40 from 4.x to 6.2. But this time, I need to keep the recordings and season passes. Is this possible, and if so, whats the best way? When I tried to upgrade using the Zipper on the first drive, this is what I tried to do first but I kept getting the Restore Failure error, so I know thats not the way. Is there a way to do this using the zipper? Or can I ftp the recordings and season pass settings somewhere? Anyone have a suggestion, or better yet a guide, to doing this?

Thanks.


----------



## robn77

Gunnyman said:


> pull up how?


Sorry... Now Playing List.

The Now Playing List is empty


----------



## Gunnyman

1) locals will return on their own in 24 hrs or so or you can call 1800directv and get them back by entering extension 711.
2) check dellanave.com for a very good guide to upgrading from 4.01b to 6.2
no need to zipper because hacks stay intact.


----------



## milhouse19

Gunnyman said:


> 1) locals will return on their own in 24 hrs or so or you can call 1800directv and get them back by entering extension 711.
> 2) check dellanave for a very good guide to upgrading from 4.01b to 6.2
> no need to zipper because hacks stay intact.


Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

robn77 said:


> Sorry... Now Playing List.
> 
> The Now Playing List is empty


does it populate eventually?
is there an error message?
if no error message and it DOES populate after say 30-45 seconds, look in the troubleshooting section of the wiki in my sig for empty now playing list and apply the fixes.
If you are seeing an error 51 or hardware error, telnet in and run 51killer.tcl and reboot.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

rbautch said:


> Connection refused usually means that TWP is NOT running. I just tried the wget and it seems to work. Type ps and see what is the status code on TWP. On what port is TWP running?


RBautch, I'm running TWP on port 2025 and I added a username and password in tivoweb.cfg. From my browser I can confirm that TWP is running. On the TiVo ps shows the following:

TiVo# ps
PID Uid VmSize Stat Command
...[SNIPPED}...
268 root 464 S tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login 
270 root 768 S /bin/bash 
271 root 308 S tivoftpd 
287 root 1160 S /bin/bash -login 
292 root 3824 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 5 -
293 root 10120 S myworld 
297 root 3824 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 5 -
298 root 3824 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 5 -
315 root 644 S /busybox/crond 
437 root 10120 D myworld 
443 root 7600 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
444 root 7600 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
445 root 7600 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
461 root 736 R ps

I tried adding the port and got this:

TiVo# wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1:2025/quit"
wget: server returned error 401: HTTP/1.0 401 Authorization Required

So maybe I'm closer but I couldn't figure out the syntax to add a UID and PW. I'm stumped, so I came up with another way to kill TWP:

*pidof tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl | xargs kill*

Works perfectly on my TiVo, although I'd still like to figure out why the wget command keeps failing...

Jim


----------



## Gunnyman

Luv2DrvFst said:


> RBautch, I'm running TWP on port 2025 and I added a username and password in tivoweb.cfg. From my browser I can confirm that TWP is running. On the TiVo ps shows the following:
> 
> TiVo# ps
> PID Uid VmSize Stat Command
> ...[SNIPPED}...
> 268 root 464 S tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login
> 270 root 768 S /bin/bash
> 271 root 308 S tivoftpd
> 287 root 1160 S /bin/bash -login
> 292 root 3824 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 5 -
> 293 root 10120 S myworld
> 297 root 3824 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 5 -
> 298 root 3824 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 5 -
> 315 root 644 S /busybox/crond
> 437 root 10120 D myworld
> 443 root 7600 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl
> 444 root 7600 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl
> 445 root 7600 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl
> 461 root 736 R ps
> 
> I tried adding the port and got this:
> 
> TiVo# wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1:2025/quit"
> wget: server returned error 401: HTTP/1.0 401 Authorization Required
> 
> So maybe I'm closer but I couldn't figure out the syntax to add a UID and PW. I'm stumped, so I came up with another way to kill TWP:
> 
> *pidof tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl | xargs kill*
> 
> Works perfectly on my TiVo, although I'd still like to figure out why the wget command keeps failing...
> 
> Jim


try http://[email protected] 127.0.0.1:2025/quit


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunnyman said:


> try http://[email protected] 127.0.0.1:2025/quit


Nope, that doesn't do it.

TiVo# wget -O - "http://[email protected] 127.0.0.1:2025/quit"
wget: passxxxx 127.0.0.1: Unknown host

I've tried about every other combination I can think of and either it's some version of this error (if you put UID/PW before the ip address) or it's this error if you put it after the ip address:

wget: server returned error 401: HTTP/1.0 401 Authorization Required

Weird. Anyone know how to pass a UID and PW with the URL?

Jim

EDIT: I deleted my UID and PW from tivoweb.cfg but left in the port reference 2025. Now the wget command (with :2025 appended to the ip address) works fine. So it is just a problem of how to pass the UID and PW. But since I need those, I'm going to use my pidof/kill command until I can figure out the syntax.


----------



## Velcro

I have a problem telneting into my tivo. After going through the Zipper process and telneting in I noticed that my load average keeps claiming until I log out. If I check the load average from Tivo WEB I see it between 1 and 2. When I log in with Telnet it climbs up and keeps climbing. It has gotten as high as 9 before I logged out because I coundn't do anything else anyway. While I was telneted in the only think I was doing was "uptime" to monitor the load average. 

I've tried to search on this problem but I haven't found even a hint of it. So I must be doing something wrong. I'm just not sure what. I even wiped everything out and started over but ended up with the same result.

Anyone have any suggestions on what to try?
Mike


----------



## Gunnyman

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Nope, that doesn't do it.
> 
> TiVo# wget -O - "http://[email protected] 127.0.0.1:2025/quit"
> wget: passxxxx 127.0.0.1: Unknown host
> 
> I've tried about every other combination I can think of and either it's some version of this error (if you put UID/PW before the ip address) or it's this error if you put it after the ip address:
> 
> wget: server returned error 401: HTTP/1.0 401 Authorization Required
> 
> Weird. Anyone know how to pass a UID and PW with the URL?
> 
> Jim
> 
> EDIT: I deleted my UID and PW from tivoweb.cfg but left in the port reference 2025. Now the wget command (with :2025 appended to the ip address) works fine. So it is just a problem of how to pass the UID and PW. But since I need those, I'm going to use my pidof/kill command until I can figure out the syntax.


found the syntax, man I <heart> Google
http://username:[email protected]


----------



## wrz0170

Hey Gunny Thanks for pointing out the WEP security feature  Expanding my horizons on learning a little bit of LINUX and Networking.

So I ran the script setSSIDwep.tcl to enable WEP. It gave me a pick list of which combo of 64bit codes to choose from and I chose one at random. Rebooted the Tivo. I then when into my router to set the WEP Key as given to me by the script.

Now I cannot access Tivo  Even tried to disable WEP off and maybe go to a different key. Still cannot access Tivo. I get a solid green light on my adapter, but no ping.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunnyman said:


> found the syntax, man I <heart> Google
> http://username:[email protected]


That did it! Could have sworn I tried that one. Thanks Gunny!
(btw, glad to see your avatar smiling again)


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Okay, to summarize what I've learned today... if you've made changes in tivoweb.cfg to the default port that TWP listens on or added a UID and PW, you need to make a change in the crontab file (root). Change this line:

14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

To this:

14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://username:[email protected]:newport/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

Where obviously username, yourpw and newport are whatever you made them. And now TWP will stop as it is supposed to every night.

Thanks Gunny! Thanks RBautch!


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> found the syntax, man I <heart> Google
> http://username:[email protected]


I hope that is PASSword not ***word


----------



## robn77

Gunnyman said:


> does it populate eventually?
> is there an error message?
> if no error message and it DOES populate after say 30-45 seconds, look in the troubleshooting section of the wiki in my sig for empty now playing list and apply the fixes.
> If you are seeing an error 51 or hardware error, telnet in and run 51killer.tcl and reboot.


Do you have to run the 51killer.tcl before you run the tweak.sh script? I did not and when I go to the Now Playing screen, I get the Error 51. I did not notice if I had that error before I ran the tweak.sh

Will I see the shows in the Now Playing after I run the 51killer.tcl now or do I need to start the process over?

When I run the 51killer.tcl this is the message that comes up in the script.

"WARNING: Because the key generated for this nag is also used as part of the
encryption process for tystreams, any encrypted (scrambled) streams that you
currently have on the disk will be rendered useless!

Do you want to continue? (type yes or no):"

This makes it sound like it will clear out the Now Playing list.

Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

robn77 said:


> Do you have to run the 51killer.tcl before you run the tweak.sh script? I did not and when I go to the Now Playing screen, I get the Error 51. I did not notice if I had that error before I ran the tweak.sh
> 
> Will I see the shows in the Now Playing after I run the 51killer.tcl now or do I need to start the process over?
> 
> When I run the 51killer.tcl this is the message that comes up in the script.
> 
> "WARNING: Because the key generated for this nag is also used as part of the
> encryption process for tystreams, any encrypted (scrambled) streams that you
> currently have on the disk will be rendered useless!
> 
> Do you want to continue? (type yes or no):"
> 
> This makes it sound like it will clear out the Now Playing list.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm a bit confused because if all you did was zipper an existing tivo HD with shows on it you shouldn't have seen an error 51 at all. The error simply means the encryption key on teh HD and the one in the Tivo Firmware no longer match.

If you've moved this zippered drive to another Tivo, then the pre-zippered shows are indeed gone.
There is NO way to watch shows recorded pre-zipper on any tivo besides the one they were recorded on.


----------



## Gunnyman

wrz0170 said:


> Hey Gunny Thanks for pointing out the WEP security feature  Expanding my horizons on learning a little bit of LINUX and Networking.
> 
> So I ran the script setSSIDwep.tcl to enable WEP. It gave me a pick list of which combo of 64bit codes to choose from and I chose one at random. Rebooted the Tivo. I then when into my router to set the WEP Key as given to me by the script.
> 
> Now I cannot access Tivo  Even tried to disable WEP off and maybe go to a different key. Still cannot access Tivo. I get a solid green light on my adapter, but no ping.


Paging Rbautch
white courtesy phone please.


----------



## robn77

Gunnyman said:


> I'm a bit confused because if all you did was zipper an existing tivo HD with shows on it you shouldn't have seen an error 51 at all. The error simply means the encryption key on teh HD and the one in the Tivo Firmware no longer match.
> 
> If you've moved this zippered drive to another Tivo, then the pre-zippered shows are indeed gone.
> There is NO way to watch shows recorded pre-zipper on any tivo besides the one they were recorded on.


OK. Step by step what I did.

1. Copied 40GB Drive to 100GB drive using WeaKnees script (On Boot Floppy)
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -4 r -xzpi - /dev/hdb

2. Placed new drive into Tivo to verify that it still worked.

3. Ran Zipper script with new 6.2 image (probably did not have to do this as I already had 6.2 correct?)

4. Ran tweak.sh

My problem is with step three correct? I thought that we needed the image to allow the hacks or was that assumption incorrect?


----------



## JWThiers

Gunny
IF all I wanted was MRV/HMO and wireless, not TWP and all the other hacks, could I use the zipper and just not run tweak.sh? Its my wifes box and she would like MRV but not the rest.


----------



## Gunnyman

best thing to do then is zipper the telnet in and run superpatch and setmrv name tcl scripts from /enhancements


----------



## Gunnyman

robn77 said:


> OK. Step by step what I did.
> 
> 1. Copied 40GB Drive to 100GB drive using WeaKnees script (On Boot Floppy)
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -4 r -xzpi - /dev/hdb
> 
> 2. Placed new drive into Tivo to verify that it still worked.
> 
> 3. Ran Zipper script with new 6.2 image (probably did not have to do this as I already had 6.2 correct?)
> 
> 4. Ran tweak.sh
> 
> My problem is with step three correct? I thought that we needed the image to allow the hacks or was that assumption incorrect?


right image is NOT necessary (too late now eh) if you already HAVE 6.2
if you re-imaged the drive shows are gone.


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> best thing to do then is zipper the telnet in and run superpatch and setmrv name tcl scripts from /enhancements


Thanks


----------



## wrz0170

wrz0170 said:


> Hey Gunny Thanks for pointing out the WEP security feature  Expanding my horizons on learning a little bit of LINUX and Networking.
> 
> So I ran the script setSSIDwep.tcl to enable WEP. It gave me a pick list of which combo of 64bit codes to choose from and I chose one at random. Rebooted the Tivo. I then when into my router to set the WEP Key as given to me by the script.
> 
> Now I cannot access Tivo  Even tried to disable WEP off and maybe go to a different key. Still cannot access Tivo. I get a solid green light on my adapter, but no ping.


Well, to further the plot. My new laptop would not work under 64bit WEP. I kept getting a "limited connectivity error". On a whim, I tried 128bit encryption and it worked fine with a generated key through my router 

However, Tivo is not there even with 64bit. Is there a script for 128 bit?

Any other solutions to secure my network and have TIVO?

Thanks!!!


----------



## robn77

Gunnyman said:


> right image is NOT necessary (too late now eh) if you already HAVE 6.2
> if you re-imaged the drive shows are gone.


Never work on the original... Always backup and work on the copy so I'm copying for the third time and then I will re-zipper without the image.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gunnyman

wrz0170 said:


> Well, to further the plot. My new laptop would not work under 64bit WEP. I kept getting a "limited connectivity error". On a whim, I tried 128bit encryption and it worked fine with a generated key through my router
> 
> However, Tivo is not there even with 64bit. Is there a script for 128 bit?
> 
> Any other solutions to secure my network and have TIVO?
> 
> Thanks!!!


there is no 128 bit encryption.
As for how to secure your network, don't broadcast SSID and only allow approved MAC addresses to connect.


----------



## trainman

Another satisfied Zipper customer here. Only wish I had gotten around to doing it sooner. Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

Glad it went well Jim!


----------



## rbautch

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Okay, to summarize what I've learned today... if you've made changes in tivoweb.cfg to the default port that TWP listens on or added a UID and PW, you need to make a change in the crontab file (root). Change this line:
> 
> 14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main
> 
> To this:
> 
> 14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://username:[email protected]:newport/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main
> 
> Where obviously username, yourpw and newport are whatever you made them. And now TWP will stop as it is supposed to every night.
> 
> Thanks Gunny! Thanks RBautch!


 It would be an interesting new feature for the main script to prompt you for a username/password/port, then set up the tivoweb.cfg file, and then append the appropriate command to the crontab. I'll add this to the hopper.


----------



## 6stringbass

rbautch said:


> Would it make you feel better if I told you that this can't happen?  Unless the script completely stops because there's no kernel on the disk or no image on the drive, it will always ask for an IP address.


I zippered one of my Tivo's today. Set the IP address as the same as my other Tivo. Uninstalled tweak then ran it again. It did not ask for an ip address when reinstalling. I uninstalled and reinstalled two more times (to clear up finger problems when entering data) and at no time did it ask for an ip address other than the very first time. I also had to uninstall and reinstall on my other Tivo and it also did not ask on subsequent installs. I need to change the ip to another value. I've tried changing it in TWP and when it reboots it is at the newly entered value but at the next reboot it returns to the original setting. How can I change it so that it stays?


----------



## bugs99

I have a Linksys network attached storage unit (NSLU2) and I store my music and pictures on it. Can I use HMO with this factory NSLU2? 

I did some web search and I read about unslung but the posting is about 2 years old and I don't know if it is still current.


----------



## MATT1981M

rbautch said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by owlhooter
> So when running the Zipper on an HR10-250 should it work with any Wired USB NIC that works on 6.2? Or is the list smaller? I just Ran the Zipper, and for some reason it doesn't seem like networking is working at all, the light on the USB adapter doesn't even come on like it does in my HDVR2 with 6.2. It's a Hawking HUF11 if that makes any difference.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It's smaller. See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3687099#post3687099


i have a dumb question.... i have a DVR40 and a DSR704.... will the Hawking UF100 work.... i know you said the list was smaller... but is that specific to the HR10-250 model?????

and also.... i am new with linux... is it possible to change the IP address once zippered and if so can you also change settings from wireless to wired adapter or the reverse??? or do you have to run the zipper again..... and how can you display the IP for the tivo at the bash prompt....

I also would like to know if it is possible to use a Serial PPP cable to transfer recordings to a PC... i messed up on one of my tivo's and have to get my recordings off before i start with a new image and i dont have my USB adapters yet... they are on their way via UPS...


----------



## MATT1981M

i was trying to setup tivowebplus but got this error when i tried run the "tivoweb console" command....

bash-2.02# tivoweb console
bash-2.02# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec ifconfig | grep "inet addr" | grep -v "127.0.0.1""
(file ".//httpd-tt.tcl" line 798)

what does this mean??????


----------



## tbeckner

6stringbass said:


> I zippered one of my Tivo's today. Set the IP address as the same as my other Tivo. Uninstalled tweak then ran it again. It did not ask for an ip address when reinstalling. I uninstalled and reinstalled two more times (to clear up finger problems when entering data) and at no time did it ask for an ip address other than the very first time. I also had to uninstall and reinstall on my other Tivo and it also did not ask on subsequent installs. I need to change the ip to another value. I've tried changing it in TWP and when it reboots it is at the newly entered value but at the next reboot it returns to the original setting. How can I change it so that it stays?


The way I changed my static IP Address was through TWP, but I set changed it to DHCP first and reboot. After the reboot I used TWP to set new static IP Address and it has worked perfect.


----------



## Gunnyman

bugs99 said:


> I have a Linksys network attached storage unit (NSLU2) and I store my music and pictures on it. Can I use HMO with this factory NSLU2?
> 
> I did some web search and I read about unslung but the posting is about 2 years old and I don't know if it is still current.


as long as it's mapped with a drive letter in windows then yes.


----------



## Jayboy

Another satisfied Zipper customer. I was the one having trouble finding my Tivo's IP address. Found it.

Another problem. Filezilla connects to my Tivo, but shows no directory structure, just a root /. If I click on that, it says no directory listing (or something like that). I have to find the var directory to FTP things into. Any ideas?


----------



## JWThiers

wrz0170 said:


> However, Tivo is not there even with 64bit. Is there a script for 128 bit?
> 
> Any other solutions to secure my network and have TIVO?
> 
> Thanks!!!





Gunnyman said:


> there is no 128 bit encryption.
> As for how to secure your network, don't broadcast SSID and only allow approved MAC addresses to connect.


If you really want security you either need WPA (which is not supported), a wired system instead of wireless, or a couple of more routers to segment your home network to have a node that is WEP (less secure) and another node that is wired or WPA (more secure). The precautions that Gunny gives will stop a casual hacker, but if one is really intent on getting in on a WEP encrypted he will do it even if you turn off SSID Broadcasting and use MAC filtering.

That said it is better than nothing.


----------



## dfk70

Jayboy said:


> Another satisfied Zipper customer. I was the one having trouble finding my Tivo's IP address. Found it.
> 
> Another problem. Filezilla connects to my Tivo, but shows no directory structure, just a root /. If I click on that, it says no directory listing (or something like that). I have to find the var directory to FTP things into. Any ideas?


You might need to change the amount of time Filezilla waits for a connection. I boosted mine to 60 seconds and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## dkggpeters

I give the Zipper 5 stars and could not be any happier and the hack went quickly and smooth as silk. The only problem I had was with my cd-rom drive on an old computer which went out and had to replace with a new cheap one. Once I resolved that, the installation went quick and without a hitch.

I had 2 other hacked dtivos which I purchased a couple of months ago and updated my existing box. I plan on getting a couple more and with the Zipper, getting them hacked will be a piece of cake.

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## wrz0170

JWThiers said:


> If you really want security you either need WPA (which is not supported), a wired system instead of wireless, or a couple of more routers to segment your home network to have a node that is WEP (less secure) and another node that is wired or WPA (more secure). The precautions that Gunny gives will stop a casual hacker, but if one is really intent on getting in on a WEP encrypted he will do it even if you turn off SSID Broadcasting and use MAC filtering.
> 
> That said it is better than nothing.


Thanks! I think I will try the disable SSID Broadcasting and MAC filtering. Since there are only two reomote items on the network, should be easily accomplished.

I think I may have to take out the drive and re-zipper. After enabling WEP with the script, I cannot Telnet back in.

Aside from my own inept ways on networking, it works beautifully and I'm another satisfied customer


----------



## rbautch

MATT1981M said:


> i have a dumb question.... i have a DVR40 and a DSR704.... will the Hawking UF100 work.... i know you said the list was smaller... but is that specific to the HR10-250 model?????
> 
> and also.... i am new with linux... is it possible to change the IP address once zippered and if so can you also change settings from wireless to wired adapter or the reverse??? or do you have to run the zipper again..... and how can you display the IP for the tivo at the bash prompt....
> 
> I also would like to know if it is possible to use a Serial PPP cable to transfer recordings to a PC... i messed up on one of my tivo's and have to get my recordings off before i start with a new image and i dont have my USB adapters yet... they are on their way via UPS...


Yes, only specific to HR10-250. I've had limited success with the TWP network module for changing IP information. A foolproof way is to run the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script.

No go on the serial ppp. If you want to fix a fubared tivo without much thinking involved, use the dd command to copy the entire filesystem from a known good tivo to the bad one. Put the drives from both in a PC and use:


Code:


dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hdb4

...adjusting for your drive position and root filesystem of course. The only way to get shows off is to hack the tivo and use one of the extraction methods that cannot be discussed here.


----------



## rbautch

6stringbass said:


> I zippered one of my Tivo's today. Set the IP address as the same as my other Tivo. Uninstalled tweak then ran it again. It did not ask for an ip address when reinstalling. I uninstalled and reinstalled two more times (to clear up finger problems when entering data) and at no time did it ask for an ip address other than the very first time. I also had to uninstall and reinstall on my other Tivo and it also did not ask on subsequent installs. I need to change the ip to another value. I've tried changing it in TWP and when it reboots it is at the newly entered value but at the next reboot it returns to the original setting. How can I change it so that it stays?


The Zipper asks you for your IP address, tweak.sh does not. Run /enhancements/net-launch.sh to set the new IP info. Also edit your author file to remove the commands that set your IP params there. These lines say something like "one time network setup, may be removed". Newer versions of the enhancement script automatically remove this line.


----------



## bugs99

Gunnyman said:


> as long as it's mapped with a drive letter in windows then yes.


Sorry, I should have been more clear.

I want to access the mp3 files stored on the NSLU2 from my zippered HDVR2. 
I believe a JavaHMO needs to be installed/setup on the NSLU2 and that is what I'm asking about, is the unslung + JavaHMO still valid today? Will it work with a zippered HDVR2?

P.S. I'm able to access the MP3 files stored on my XP desktop PC from my HDVR2. This is accomplished via Tivo Desktop 1.3 (not the latest Tivo Desktop).


----------



## Gunnyman

javahmo is the same When you tell it where your music is, point it to share.
Javahmo can be running on any computer in your network.


----------



## ja73d

rpdre1 said:


> Additional Instructions for Windows XP SP2 Users
> 
> If you use the telnet client built in to Window XP Service Pack 2, you must follow these
> instructions to open your telnet session, otherwise an extra carriage return could be added,
> interfering with the interactive portions of the scripts. If you have Service Pack 1, you
> don't need these addtional steps.
> 
> 1. Start--->Run, type in "cmd" the return
> 2. Type in "telnet" then return
> 3. Type in "unset crlf" then return
> 4. To connect to your Tivo, type "o xx.xx.xx.xx" where the x's are your Tivo's IP address.


 If you hold down the ctrl key then hit enter after commands it wont add an extra carriage return using windows xp sp2.


----------



## Markman07

Still just as easy to create a telnet INI file and put it in your C:\windows\system32. 

1. Open Notepad.
2. enter "unset crlf" without the quotes.
3. Save File as Telnet.Ini to your C:\windows\system32 (or wherever your system32 folder is).
4. Never worry about using CTRL key or setting it up everytime you use Telnet.


----------



## SteelersFan

Markman07 said:


> Still just as easy to create a telnet INI file and put it in your C:\windows\system32.
> 
> 1. Open Notepad.
> 2. enter "unset crlf" without the quotes.
> 3. Save File as Telnet.Ini to your C:\windows\system32 (or wherever your system32 folder is).
> 4. Never worry about using CTRL key or setting it up everytime you use Telnet.


I've tried this with no luck. 

BTW, You can type "u" instead of unset.


----------



## 6stringbass

tbeckner said:


> The way I changed my static IP Address was through TWP, but I set changed it to DHCP first and reboot. After the reboot I used TWP to set new static IP Address and it has worked perfect.


I tried using TWP but didn't try setting it to DHCP first. I've since gotten it to change and stay though. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MATT1981M

rpdre1 said:


> run the uninstall script (telnet in then:
> cd /hacks
> sh tweak_uninstall.sh).
> 
> get tweak.sh from tweak.zip file: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showpost.php?t=250680&p=3075079
> 
> ftp it over to the tivo in any folder and run it from where you put it once its on the tivo.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> link for tweak.sh has become dead, fixed.


i tried this but when i try to run the tweak.sh it keeps trying to connect to dwnld the new version.... i need to install the usb2.0 drivers to get connected on this tivo and cant install them without using the tweak.sh....

i know this is probably somewhere in the 150+ pages of this forum but how do i get a internet connected xp machine to allow the tivo to connect to the internet via serial ppp.... i can get a bash prompt but cant for the life of me get it to make test calls and i have followed those steps to the T and have even tried on 2 tivos.....i want to be able to get my season pass backups off of the tivo via ftp and dont know the commands to send the files via telnet so i may be making this harder than it is....

****EDIT****...i found out from Rbautch that all i needed to do was zmodem the rbautch_files.tgz to the same directory as the tweak.sh and it wont need to connect to the internet... worked like a charm...


----------



## 6stringbass

rbautch said:


> The Zipper asks you for your IP address, tweak.sh does not. Run /enhancements/net-launch.sh to set the new IP info. Also edit your author file to remove the commands that set your IP params there. These lines say something like "one time network setup, may be removed". Newer versions of the enhancement script automatically remove this line.


You are absolutely correct sir. I tried what you recommended but upon reboot I couldn't telnet or get into TWP. Yanked the drive, ran it through the Zipper, set the ip's there and then could telnet but TWP wouldn't connect. So I uninstalled and reinstalled tweak and all is well it the new world. I'm learning more about this and I thank you for that. Feels strange as I'm pretty good with Windoz but working in Linux is a strange place but it's getting better. All the time.


----------



## qubit

ok I'm confused on the image part. I have a dying 40GB drive in an HDVR2. IF spinrite gets it up again so I can run mfsbackup. Then how do I use this script with mfs restore onto a new 200GB disk? The instructions just seem to follow if you have bought an image from ptv...

Edit: Been reading... maybe I can just follow the procedure for upgrade an hdd... so run mfsbackup on 40GB, run mfsrestore on 200GB, then run through the zipper as if I don't need an image cause its already on disk?

Edit again: As an aside, last time I messed with modding a tivo was back when just series 1 was out. I used things like BlessTiVo and Kazymyr Boot cd or dylans boot disk, etc. None of this stuff around now? Basically its MFS Tools 2 for hdd upgrade and then Zipper to get other hacks?


----------



## Gunnyman

The zipper doens't do anything with an image except restore a new one to an empty drive. You are correct in thinking you want to do mfsrestore on your own 1st.


----------



## tall1

I think I know the answer to this already but just to confirm, is there any reason to backup up my Tivo drive pre-zipper if I own an instantcake image?


----------



## MATT1981M

tall1 said:


> I think I know the answer to this already but just to confirm, is there any reason to backup up my Tivo drive pre-zipper if I own an instantcake image?


i think this would be a good idea in case you need to restore the image to an un-hacked image... For whatever reason.... After all.... The image i got for the DVR40 was for the DSR7000 according to the system info screen...


----------



## kimsan

Gunny, Russ or anybody who knows,

What do I need to run to stream video to a PC? Names only are fine as I know where to look, but dummy guides are welcome 

And just to re-emphasize: Thanks for all the hard work and tips that made all this such an easy process!


----------



## Gunnyman

tyshow
install it
then edit tivoweb.cfg
change the showinks line to true
restart twp


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

I was able to zipper my HR10-250, my 2 HDVR's and my RCA from the DVR4ME deal.

Just wanted to show appreciation for the 1.5 hours it took to hack 4 TiVo's and have them work perfectly out of the gate.

Thanks to Gunny & RBautch. . . . 

Russ - anytime you want a beer I'll let you into my datacenter & we'll crack open a couple near the Unix section of servers  

DXB


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> tyshow
> install it
> then edit tivoweb.cfg
> change the showinks line to true
> restart twp


Thanks Gunny.

I'll dig into the details and source files today


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Quick ? - is there a wireless adapter that people have found to be really good to use with the zipper?

I searched and saw the listing that the wiki points you to but has one stood above the rest in terms of usuage. It also would appear G adapters don't work period - as in they don't work with G spped or not at all?

Thanks in advance . . .

DXB


----------



## trainman

Draven X. Byrne said:


> Quick ? - is there a wireless adapter that people have found to be really good to use with the zipper?


The Linksys WUSB11 version 2.6 is working great for me, although I have no idea how easy they are to find these days -- I bought it whenever the first software version with Music & Photos came out (early 2003?), back when I had a Series 2 standalone.


----------



## rbautch

Draven X. Byrne said:


> I was able to zipper my HR10-250, my 2 HDVR's and my RCA from the DVR4ME deal.
> 
> Just wanted to show appreciation for the 1.5 hours it took to hack 4 TiVo's and have them work perfectly out of the gate.
> 
> Thanks to Gunny & RBautch. . . .
> 
> Russ - anytime you want a beer I'll let you into my datacenter & we'll crack open a couple near the Unix section of servers
> 
> DXB


Oooh...servers and beer. My favorites!


----------



## gcrew

does running the zipper on a virgin drive automatically disable encryption, or do I have to run this command 

"echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6984684" 

I am a little confused as to wether to run this or not, I thought encryption was disabled when you zipper the drive automatcally.


----------



## sandpj

Encryption should be disabled by zipper. Try typing "ciphercheck" at bash and it will give you current encryption status.


----------



## gcrew

I used the ciphercheck command as you stated, and it says "TyStream encryption is currently enabled". I am assuming that means encryption is still active. How can I disable it? When I ran Zipper it was on a virgin drive, I am keeping my orginal drive as a backup.


----------



## shortkud

Gunnyman said:


> The zipper doens't do anything with an image except restore a new one to an empty drive. You are correct in thinking you want to do mfsrestore on your own 1st.


Im not sure if this applys to me but maybe it does. I have an existing 40gb drive that was in my tivo i want to start over. So i bought the instant cake image for my drive and burned the Tools CD as the guide told me. So i booted with the boot disk i also bought and then ran the zipper, the zipper said it found an image do i want to restore it now. i said yes then it said "Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself." Im not looking to "backup" anything i just simply want to wipe this drive, apply the image and then hack it with the zipper . So what should i do to "wipe" the drive.


----------



## bengalfreak

shortkud said:


> Im not sure if this applys to me but maybe it does. I have an existing 40gb drive that was in my tivo i want to start over. So i bought the instant cake image for my drive and burned the Tools CD as the guide told me. So i booted with the boot disk i also bought and then ran the zipper, the zipper said it found an image do i want to restore it now. i said yes then it said "Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself." Im not looking to "backup" anything i just simply want to wipe this drive, apply the image and then hack it with the zipper . So what should i do to "wipe" the drive.


Applying the image to a drive is the same thing as restoring a previously made backup. You're just restoring a backup image created by PTV (instant cake) instead of one created yourself.

Now for the bad news. When you restore an image, you almost always have to restore to a larger hard drive than your original size, unless you are using a backup created on the exact same drive. The reason being is that there are differences in sizes among 40GB drives. One might be exactly 40GB, the next might be 40.05 GB, etc. Since the zipper restores an image file, it is writing to the entire drive and often a 40GB backup of a particular drive will not fit on a different brand or even the same brand but a different model no. of drive.


----------



## shortkud

Well i assumed it is not fitting on the drive simply because it already has an image on there. Im not sure if the zipper wipes the drive befor applying the image but maybe thats what i need to do.


----------



## Gunnyman

read bengal's answer, you need a larger HD.


----------



## shortkud

What about a different 40gb hard drive, will that work or must it be larger.


----------



## Gunnyman

that's the point you won't know til you try.
Hard Drives are cheap.


----------



## shortkud

ok  thanks for the help gunny and bengalfreak sorry to be a tad annoying 

edit: rats this other 40gb isnt big enough either  i dont get it..its only like a 200mb image

double edit: this 80gb from my old r10 did the job 

triple edit:  im getting a "Restore Failed: Decompression error..64%) (1312.98% compression)"


----------



## MATT1981M

wipe any finger prints off the CD....reboot and try again..... i had the same thing happen at 12.7%... if that doesnt work try re-burning the disk... make sure it was joliet mode.....and to answer the prev question... yes the image was only 200 or so mb on the disk....but that is compressed....the actual tivo program is appx 1453 mb.... i think.... but then it is expecting to format other partitions on the drive as well... if there is not enough room on the drive for those other partitions, even though the partitions are empty, it will fail.


----------



## pendragn

shortkud said:


> ok  thanks for the help gunny and bengalfreak sorry to be a tad annoying
> 
> edit: rats this other 40gb isnt big enough either  i dont get it..its only like a 200mb image
> 
> double edit: this 80gb from my old r10 did the job
> 
> triple edit:  im getting a "Restore Failed: Decompression error..64%) (1312.98% compression)"


I had some crazy intermittant problems when I was zippering some machines. Turns out the CD drive in the PC I was using was failing. Might be worth your time to try a different one.

tk


----------



## rbautch

gcrew said:


> I used the ciphercheck command as you stated, and it says "TyStream encryption is currently enabled". I am assuming that means encryption is still active. How can I disable it? When I ran Zipper it was on a virgin drive, I am keeping my orginal drive as a backup.


What tivo/software do you have. The enhancement script disables the encryption, unless you have an HR10-250 and you're using an old version of its software. If that's the case, you can apply the patch manually, but you better have the correct patch or you'll fubar your tivo.


----------



## llurkin

If you are not dismayed by the system information mis-describing your Tivo,( calling it a 7000 etc ) you can look for 62small.mfs and use it on any drive larger than 5 gig.

It is a very small edition of 6.2 OS and will be fine. Then run the Zipper on that image.


----------



## pendragn

llurkin said:


> If you are not dismayed by the system information mis-describing your Tivo,( calling it a 7000 etc ) you can look for 62small.mfs and use it on any drive larger than 5 gig.
> 
> It is a very small edition of 6.2 OS and will be fine. Then run the Zipper on that image.


If it's the same backup that I downloaded months ago it's one rev behind. So I restore the 62small.mfs, force a call to update it, then I Zipper.

tk


----------



## llurkin

Yes.. I forgot about the call.


----------



## rbautch

bben5092 said:


> I also just completed the Zipper tutorial. I used an Instantcake image ( 6.2 ) on a virgin 200 GB drive. I ran the Zipper and successfully expanded my drive. I did it on a PC at work since I have all Macs at home. I replaced the drive in my Directivo and now have 177 hr drive. I have an IP set for the tivo and the router. I know I need to run the tweak.sh script in order to install the enhancements. I tried to set up a wireless connection with a Tivo branded wireless adaptor that I have been using successfully with a Humax Dvd/Series 2 tivo. The adaptor lights up, but I can't see the tivo on my network. Is it possible to telnet into the tivo to run the tweak script with my Mac OS 10.4 or will I need to do it with a PC. I'm thrilled that I"ve made it this far by just following the instructions. Almost there. The info on this forum has been great. If I can get over this last hurdle I can Zipper my other 2 tivos.


By "see on your network", if you mean see it in your DHCP clients table on your router, it wont appear there. Try to telnet to the IP you set in the zipper.


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> Check out the troubleshooting tips in the Zipper wikki. Also see if you can connect with WEP disabled on your router (and tivo).


Checked wiki

using netgear MA111 
WEP Off on router 
light on, on the adapter 
connecting to correct IP 
No Firewalls installed

Connects no problems

run PuTTY to tenet in 
cd /enhancements 
setSSIDwep.tcl 
gives current status, asks if you want to change /add wireless parameters 
asks if you want to use DHCP? N 
Asks for SSID of router. enter SSID 
Asks if you want to enable WEP? Y 
Choose from list predefined WEP 
Gives new setting tells toy to reboot Tivo

Reboot tivo 
go into router setup 
ensure wireless is enabled 
check/set SSID to match above 
enable SSID broadcast (for now) 
Enable WEP 
set key to 64 bit and enter key given previously

After Tivo reboot... 
DOH!!!!! 
Go ahead and make a liar of me. I only did the same thing about a half a dozen times this evening carefully trying different combinations of WEP on/off only to have to reboot a time or two and turning WEP off. Oh Well thanks for the help. If anything There is now a written step by step for turning WEP on/off.


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> Checked wiki
> 
> using netgear MA111
> WEP Off on router
> light on, on the adapter
> connecting to correct IP
> No Firewalls installed
> 
> Connects no problems
> 
> run PuTTY to tenet in
> cd /enhancements
> setSSIDwep.tcl
> gives current status, asks if you want to change /add wireless parameters
> asks if you want to use DHCP? N
> Asks for SSID of router. enter SSID
> Asks if you want to enable WEP? Y
> Choose from list predefined WEP
> Gives new setting tells toy to reboot Tivo
> 
> Reboot tivo
> go into router setup
> ensure wireless is enabled
> check/set SSID to match above
> enable SSID broadcast (for now)
> Enable WEP
> set key to 64 bit and enter key given previously
> 
> After Tivo reboot...
> DOH!!!!!
> Go ahead and make a liar of me. I only did the same thing about a half a dozen times this evening carefully trying different combinations of WEP on/off only to have to reboot a time or two and turning WEP off. Oh Well thanks for the help. If anything There is now a written step by step for turning WEP on/off.


i have been up for 36 hours so excuse this post if the answer is extremely obvious... were you able to resolve ur problem????


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> i have been up for 36 hours so excuse this post if the answer is extremely obvious... were you able to resolve ur problem????


The problem is resolved .

It only fixed itself after me first trying to fix it several times getting frustrated and finally asking for help here. I got someone to answer and step through the problem again and poof it worked. I guess sometimes you need an audience.


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> The problem is resolved .
> 
> It only fixed itself after me first trying to fix it several times getting frustrated and finally asking for help here. I got someone to answer and step through the problem again and poof it worked. I guess sometimes you need an audience.


ahh... isnt that always the case...


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> ahh... isnt that always the case...


I needed something to do for 4 hours tonight anyway.


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> I needed something to do for 4 hours tonight anyway.


lol.... i hear ya... i just got off work at 11pm CST and have to wind down before i will be able to sleep...


----------



## tall1

I have a zippered HDTivo and now want to add another 300gb hardrive. I plan to follow the weaknees Interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions. Anything I need to be aware of now that my HDTivo is zippered?


----------



## rbautch

tall1 said:


> I have a zippered HDTivo and now want to add another 300gb hardrive. I plan to follow the weaknees Interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions. Anything I need to be aware of now that my HDTivo is zippered?


 Just make sure your jumpers are set correctly.


----------



## MATT1981M

rbautch said:


> Just make sure your jumpers are set correctly.


definately something to make sure is correct... my friends tivo wouldnt boot after i installed their dual 250gb hds in theirs this morning..... i chkd the jumper and sure enough they were both set to master....

and by the way Rbautch.... i added the "rbautch_files.tgz" to the same directory.... worked like a charm..... i just need the ethernet adapters so i can get my 2 tivos on the internet


----------



## tall1

rbautch said:


> Just make sure your jumpers are set correctly.


Thanks for the reminder. I have messed this up a couple times and wasted the better part of a Saturday afternoon trying to figure out what was wrong.


----------



## MATT1981M

tall1 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I have messed this up a couple times and wasted the better part of a Saturday afternoon trying to figure out what was wrong.


i have been working on PC hardware now for about 15 years and my worst experience was when i was helping someone work on their computer... the CDrom wouldnt work and i tried 3 drives before seeing that they had a 3rd IDE cable hooked up to the board that didnt go anywhere... i hate mini atx cases with a passion because of that pc... i had to remove the drives, floppy hard and CDrom, the power supply and the CPU fan to get the @^&#&^@*& cable out. the old compaq mini towers were the absolute worst to work on....my friend got a good deal on it though.... they bought it from someone who had upgraded the cdrom to a faster speed and thought they fubarred it in the process so they sold it to him for 100 when that model of computer was still going for 1700... i should have charged them for the 2.5 hrs working on that annoying poc.....


----------



## Phe0nix

Just completed the zipper install on my Phillips DSR 7000. I'm having problems with windows xp "telnet client adding extra line feeds causing the script to fail. "

I don't see the "additional directions for windows xp users" anywhere. I'd rather use a different Telnet client if that would be easier. I hit "CTRL + C and then
typed cd /hacks and then sh tweak.sh and it trys to download the latest script from a server somewhere and isn't able to. It tells me to adjust my DNS and try agian. I don't know what i need to do here.

Thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> Just completed the zipper install on my Phillips DSR 7000. I'm having problems with windows xp "telnet client adding extra line feeds causing the script to fail. "
> 
> I don't see the "additional directions for windows xp users" anywhere. I'd rather use a different Telnet client if that would be easier. I hit "CTRL + C and then
> typed cd /hacks and then sh tweak.sh and it trys to download the latest script from a server somewhere and isn't able to. It tells me to adjust my DNS and try agian. I don't know what i need to do here.
> 
> Thanks


this i can help you with...thanks to rbautch... i had almost the same issue.... use hyperterminal.... and as to the problem trying to connect.... type "rz" and then click on the send icon on the top (it looks like a page with some dots to the left...) then browse on ur pc and select where ever the "rbautch_files.sh" file is located... down below make sure it says zmodem.... click send
it should take about 4 min if the connection is set at 115k.....then try to run the 
cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh
...that should fix it


----------



## tall1

MATT1981M said:


> i have been working on PC hardware now for about 15 years and my worst experience was when i was helping someone work on their computer... the CDrom wouldnt work and i tried 3 drives before seeing that they had a 3rd IDE cable hooked up to the board that didnt go anywhere... i hate mini atx cases with a passion because of that pc... i had to remove the drives, floppy hard and CDrom, the power supply and the CPU fan to get the @^&#&^@*& cable out. the old compaq mini towers were the absolute worst to work on....my friend got a good deal on it though.... they bought it from someone who had upgraded the cdrom to a faster speed and thought they fubarred it in the process so they sold it to him for 100 when that model of computer was still going for 1700... i should have charged them for the 2.5 hrs working on that annoying poc.....


Yep. Been there. I upgraded an HP Pavillion HD once, solving a rubics cube was far easier than trying to figure out how to manuver the different bays on that pc.

I second hyperterminal if you have XP. Very easy to double click an icon to a bash prompt.


----------



## Phe0nix

I'm following you so far but i'm confused with the filename you told me to browse to ( rbautch_files.sh ) . I have ( rbautch_files.tgz ) on my "Tools CD" and when i uncompress it i still don't see the file rbautch_files.sh . I have an updated file named tweak.sh from HERE


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> I'm following you so far but i'm confused with the filename you told me to browse to ( rbautch_files.sh ) . I have ( rbautch_files.tgz ) on my "Tools CD" and when i uncompress it i still don't see the file rbautch_files.sh . I have an updated file named tweak.sh from HERE


once you get hyperterminal running... send the following commands
cd /hacks [ENTER]
rz [ENTER]
click on the send icon and send the rbautch_files.tgz file from your tools cd..make sure it says Zmodem under protocol...
this will put the rbautch_files.tgz file in the same directory as tweak.sh....
then enter the following while still in the cd /hacks directory...
sh tweak.sh [ENTER]
you should then be able to follow the prompts to install the tweaks....

there is no rbautch_files.sh.... the tweak.sh script uses rbautch_files.tgz as an installation file....

i just saw that i had typed rbautch_files.sh earlier... sorry about that


----------



## Phe0nix

Thanks for clearing that up. I am geting closer now. It seems a bit buggy right now but i'll keep trying to send the file. Only it doesn't seem to make since to send
that file since it was included on my "tools cd" and i thought that zipper would have already installed it. I keep getting transfer canceled

bash-2.02# rz
BB0BB0BB0BB0BB00ive.**B000000023be50
rz: rbautch_files.tgz removed.
BB0BBbash-2.02# bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# rz
BB0BB0ng to receive.**B000000023be50
rz: rbautch_files.tgz removed.
BB0BBbash-2.02#


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I am geting closer now. It seems a bit buggy right now but i'll keep trying to send the file. Only it doesn't seem to make since to send
> that file since it was included on my "tools cd" and i thought that zipper would have already installed it. I keep getting transfer canceled
> 
> bash-2.02# rz
> BB0BB0BB0BB0BB00ive.**B000000023be50
> rz: rbautch_files.tgz removed.
> BB0BBbash-2.02# bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02# rz
> BB0BB0ng to receive.**B000000023be50
> rz: rbautch_files.tgz removed.
> BB0BBbash-2.02#


follow steps 1 & 2 from http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html
then open hyperterminal, name the connection & click ok...under connect using select correct com port...then click ok....set port speed to 115200...and then set flow control to none.... you should then be able to send the file


----------



## Phe0nix

Now i can't ping or telnet into the Tivo at all to get the Bash prompt. Coluld i have lost a file on the Tivo hdd somehow. I was getting the bach commands everytime i tried.should i take the drive out and do a low level format on it and reinstall zipper
from the begining again? I"m using a USB to Ethernet adapter ( linksys 200M ver 1 ). Seems like something got deleted shomewhere along the line.


----------



## mike9805

when I use the ps command all I get is command not found. what is no longer working is I can not access tivoweb plus I also can not access my now playing list using tytools


----------



## Gunnyman

mike sounds like your author file got messed up.


----------



## JWThiers

Hey Gunny
I'm Thinking about DHCP and I am sure there has to be a way to connect to your Tivo using telnet, ftp, twp, etc without going to the router setup to get info from the DHCP table. 

Doing a search on DHCP, you mentioned something about a host file. I was wondering what a host file is, If this is useful to my wonderings, where I can get more info?


----------



## mike9805

That doesn't sound good--how do I correct it and keep it from reoccuring?


----------



## Gunnyman

mike did you happen to use hackman in twp to "manage" hack startup?


----------



## mike9805

No-I never really got into twp other than to look around and see what all was in there-no changes were ever made-just the way it loaded is the way I used it..


----------



## Kyotech

Great guide, thanks gunny. I hacked my first tivo using the 4.01b way (I think, it was a while ago) and then upgraded to 6.2 using slices. On that tivo I have a phone & network settings where I can set the IP and network settings directly through the tivo. After setting up my 2nd tivo with the zipper I don't have that settings. Is this correct? I can TWP fine and change the IP through that.

Also noticed that I can't get MRV to work. I get the HMO working but I can't see the other tivo under now playing.


----------



## swizzlest

Hmm....so if my network adapter is backwards compatible, and I still can't telnet to the Tivo after Zippering, where do I start?


----------



## pendragn

JWThiers said:


> Hey Gunny
> I'm Thinking about DHCP and I am sure there has to be a way to connect to your Tivo using telnet, ftp, twp, etc without going to the router setup to get info from the DHCP table.


I use osdwriter to splash my IP address on the screen when my TiVo boots up. That way I always know what the address is. Seems to work pretty well.

tk


----------



## Gunnyman

swizzlest said:


> Hmm....so if my network adapter is backwards compatible, and I still can't telnet to the Tivo after Zippering, where do I start?


The USB200m version 2 won't work until you run the enhance script portion of the Zipper.
We've covered that a few times 
As for why isn't usb 2.0 installed while the drive is in your PC, I'll defer to Rbautch on that question.


----------



## swizzlest

Just read back through today and found that.

Thanks Gunny, I appreciate it. Truly do!


----------



## bengalfreak

pendragn said:


> My systems are all running 6.2-01-2-151 now. The version of 62small.mfs I have is a version of 6.2 that is earlier than that. I don't know the exact number, but it's older.
> 
> tk


No, its not. The 62small.mfs is software version 6.2-01-2-321. The last three digits in the software number are the first three digits of the tivo service number of the machine the image was taken from. The latest version of the software is 6.2-01-2-xxx. 'xxx' can be any of the following numbers:

101

121

151

301

321

351

381

3F1.

All of the above came out at exactly the same time. In fact, any of the above versions will work on any series 2 (non R10) DTivo with the only difference being the wrong brand and model no. might display on the system info. screen. Unless you absolutely have to have those two items match your DVR, you're wasting your time with a software d/l from Tivo.


----------



## trainman

I think this got lost in the shuffle, so I'll try taking a crack at it...



bben5092 said:


> I tried to set up a wireless connection with a Tivo branded wireless adaptor that I have been using successfully with a Humax Dvd/Series 2 tivo. The adaptor lights up, but I can't see the tivo on my network.


I believe the TiVo wireless adaptor uses type "G" wireless, but a zippered DirecTiVo can only handle type "B" wireless, so you'll probably need to find a different (older) wireless adaptor.



> Is it possible to telnet into the tivo to run the tweak script with my Mac OS 10.4 or will I need to do it with a PC.


Use the Terminal program on your Mac (located in Applications/Utilities), and enter *telnet -K your TiVo's IP address* at the prompt. (That's a minus sign immediately followed by a capital letter K.)


----------



## titleistmd

I have three tivos that I have zippered and run enhancement scipt on. I have also installed hackman module in twp.

two of my tivos had the wrong bash prompt name so I went in and changed the /.profile with vi editor on them. On one no problems but on the other I have lost telnet, ftp(connection refused) and twp access to the machine. It is connected on the network and I can access the now playing list from my other tivos. I assume I must have fat fingered something in the .profile editing. Is there anything I can do outside of removing the hard drive? If no do I have to rezipper or can I just try to remount the drive in my pc and run the enhancement script again. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## SupermanCA

Forgive me, I have searched and can't find the folling:
I have a HR10-250 that I just replaced HD with a new 400gb using instantcake, zipper and enhancement script. It works great. Thanks so much. What do I need to do to add a 2nd hard drive without redoing the 400gb drive? If the post is available, just point me that way.


----------



## Gunnyman

just a simple mfsadd
look in the upgrade forum for details


----------



## chungsyi

Gunnyman and/or rbautch,
Any other suggestions? I just ran the zipper again (without any reported errors), put the hard drive in my dtivo but only to get the "Welcome. Powering up..." then "Almost there. Just a few minutes more..." loop.

I've checked the jumpers on my hard drives but no luck. Am I forced to re-image my drive? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> Now i can't ping or telnet into the Tivo at all to get the Bash prompt. Coluld i have lost a file on the Tivo hdd somehow. I was getting the bach commands everytime i tried.should i take the drive out and do a low level format on it and reinstall zipper
> from the begining again? I"m using a USB to Ethernet adapter ( linksys 200M ver 1 ). Seems like something got deleted shomewhere along the line.


were you able to get it to work.... i see you stated u were using the usb200m linksys adapter.... were you using a serial cable to access the bash prompt??? the usb200m is not compatible until after you run the tweak.sh and say yes to installing the usb 2.0 drivers....


----------



## SupermanCA

Gunnyman said:


> just a simple mfsadd
> look in the upgrade forum for details


Thanks, your the GREATEST! Funniest thing, yesterday a guy saw a TIVO sticker on my Truck, and said "Do you repair Tivo's", I replied, "Funny you should ask...." )


----------



## Phe0nix

After connecting my replacement drive in my Phillips DSR 7000 and running the "Tools CD" on it with instantcake 6.2 and LBA48 boot cd with thehacked
kernel i was albe to connect via telent and instantly received a bash prompt.

I wan't able to run the commands to install the hacks runnning Windows XP's command prompt. It gave me errors and suggested i use a different telnet client.
In the threads above i received help using Windows XP's Hyper Terminal and i was
able to get the comand prompt again and still wasn't able to complete installation
of the hacks due to my Tivo no being able to access the internet and received an error message telling me to check my DNS and retry. I haven't been able to get that corrected to download the lastest file and i attempted to use Hyper Terminal to browse my harddrive for the file and upload it manually to the tivo.

I was getting errors here too , don't recall what they were but each time i tried i got different results. Then when i was being helped above they told me to change the braud rate to 15,000. I'm confused as that is under the com ports and once i changed it to 15,000 i haven't been able to get the bash prompts anymore. And i have now changed them back to their defaults and still no go.

Please advise GunnyMan


----------



## Gunnyman

using plain ole telnet
start/cmd/run
telnet
now type unset crlf
now type open "tivoipaddress"
execute tweak.sh per directions
??
profit.


----------



## willardcpa

Scene - A bedroom somewhere in Beautiful downtown Greenville SC, about 2:am local time, a winsome wife coos, "Gunny that was fantastic, could we do it again?" To which her spouse - more than half asleep - groggily replies, "unset crlf" and rolls over.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Too funny!


----------



## SteelersFan

LOL. I've probably spoken to my wife in my sleep about my Zippered Tivos! Although she Probably wouldn't know what I was talking about - "Can't Get Bash", "Open Telnet", "RW, then RO".


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

JWThiers said:


> Hey Gunny
> I'm Thinking about DHCP and I am sure there has to be a way to connect to your Tivo using telnet, ftp, twp, etc without going to the router setup to get info from the DHCP table.
> 
> Doing a search on DHCP, you mentioned something about a host file. I was wondering what a host file is, If this is useful to my wonderings, where I can get more info?


The hosts file in Unix / Linux is essential the exact same thing as the HOSTS / LMHOSTS file in Windows.

This allows you to not use DNS to get to your TiVo - it'll use the hosts file to do a lookup. I would highly reccomend that you set your TiVo to a static IP address / if you don't want that make it DHCP, find the IP on your DHCP server (probably your router) and then simply make it a reserved address on the IP you want.

That way you'll allways know what the IP address is and it won't change.

DXB


----------



## Phe0nix

Gunnyman said:


> using plain ole telnet
> start/cmd/run
> telnet
> now type unset crlf
> now type open "tivoipaddress"
> execute tweak.sh per directions
> ??
> profit.


I'm not a verterain Zipper, just a newbie on this at least. If you left anything out 
with an assumption i would then need this clarified.

1. START > RUN > ( type: "cmd" )
2. In DOS Window i telent ( telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.8 )
3. I'm now at a blank DOS promt  with all text missing ( bash promt without text )
4. type : "unset crlf" ( although nothing i type can be seen anymore  )
5. type open "tivoipaddress" ( in my case "open 192.168.1.8" )
6. cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh

As you can see in the pictures there isn't any text where there used to be a Bash prompt. Followed your instructions and noting has changed. Have you seen this before?


----------



## dfk70

Phe0nix said:


> I'm not a verterain Zipper, just a newbie on this at least. If you left anything out
> with an assumption i would then need this clarified.
> 
> 1. START > RUN > ( type: "cmd" )
> 2. In DOS Window i telent ( telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.8 )
> 3. I'm now at a blank DOS promt  with all text missing ( bash promt without text )
> 4. type : "unset crlf" ( although nothing i type can be seen anymore  )
> 5. type open "tivoipaddress" ( in my case "open 192.168.1.8" )
> 6. cd /hacks
> sh tweak.sh
> 
> As you can see in the pictures there isn't any text where there used to be a Bash prompt. Followed your instructions and noting has changed. Have you seen this before?


step 2 doesn't require the -t vt100 192.168.1.8


----------



## Phe0nix

Ok, i just typed "telnet"

Then type "unset crlf"

Then type "open 192.168.1.8" ( Connecting to 192.168.1.8........ )

Then i get message " hit any key to return "

Then execute tweak.sh per instructions ( so i type 
sh tweak.sh ) and it i get a message "connection to host lost "


----------



## Gunnyman

ok I have never seen a tivo say "hit any key to return"
you sure that's what you are telnetting to?


----------



## Phe0nix

Yes, i have only 2 lights lit on the router. One for this pc and the other for the Tivo. I don't have anyother PC's connected to my router. I still have 2 ports available on my 4 port router. When i restart my tivo i see the led on the router go off and come back on, so yes i am positive i telneting to the tivo. Telneting to
the same ip address that used to give me "bash-2.02#".

Press any key to continue

After pressing any key


----------



## ttodd1

OK 2 things - first did you happen to do anything like this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3879208&&#post3879208

and if you open up a telnet window and all you see is the cursor right-click in that window (anywhere) and click on Select All, do you see anything then?


----------



## Phe0nix

typing "unset crlf" into notepad and saving as Telnet.ini is only going to save
a few key strokes and isn't going to solve my problem but thanks just the same. 

As far as the select all in the DOS window , that only highlights every line with text in it with a white bar across the entire window.

Thanks though

I'm doing a full low level format on my Tivo drive and then using the tools cd again
and i should be back at the bash prompt again like i was prior to all the advise above that ended with where i'm at now ( no prompt ). Just to add, when i was getting the message "press any key to continue" after "connecting to 192.168.1.8" is due to my Tivo not being found as i now getting the same messages with the Tivo dissconnected from the network. Somehow when tying to resolve the know issues with the XP's command prompts by using Hyper Terminal i lost something on the Tivo drive that allows Telnet connectivity.

After reinstalling everything i'll:

using plain ole telnet
start/run/cmd
type: telnet ( not "telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.8" as zipper tutorial says )
type: unset crlf
type: open "192.168.1.8"
type: cd /hacks
type: sh tweak

and follow y & n prompts to install the hacks i want.

is this correct?
??


----------



## Gunnyman

yes


----------



## Phe0nix

After starting over i still couldn't get a bash promt even though i once did. I hocked up my laptop to the network and received the bash on that pc and all sofware is now installed.

Thanks all....


----------



## summerall

Ok, so I've been running 2 zippered tivos for awhile now. Everything in Tivo land was great. Then I had to move my router (spring cleaning of the closet) and when I connected everything back together one of the tivos won't get back on the network. What gives? The light on the router isn't lit. I rebooted the tivo and still nothing. I tried to telnet to every tivo ip I can think of with no luck. Any ideas guys? Help me troubleshoot this.

Thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> After starting over i still couldn't get a bash promt even though i once did. I hocked up my laptop to the network and received the bash on that pc and all sofware is now installed.
> 
> Thanks all....


wow... u had a worse time than i did.... my desktop wouldnt load the kernel from the boot cd so i couldnt zip the drives....i never figured out what it was.... i have an AMD Athlon 64 3500+, Asus A8R32-MVP motherboard, 2GB PC3200 DDR, BFG GeForce 7800 GS...it blew my mind....i took an old mb i had in the closet, an old 1800+ Athlon XP processor & fan, and threw in a 512MB DDR stick i had lying around and used an old tempermental PS (will run for as long as you need it to, but will only pwr up if it hadnt been plugged in so you have to unplug it and then plug it back in to get it to boot the pc).... i didnt have a spare case around so i mounted MB spacers to the board and used them as a standoff from my work bench (which is properly grounded of course)... and then clipped a ground wire to one of the stand offs and back to the power supply frame.... and guess what.... it wouldnt boot fully either... i pulled out a formatted HD that had a backup of XP that i use as a recovery master drive and it booted up fine... as a matter of fact i am using it now to post this..... My laptop booted the linux kernel fine.... but it doesnt have EIDE ports on it that i can use, but at least i was able to determine that it was not my disk....then i pulled out my friends door stop....and yes i mean door stop... he used it to keep the closet door from shutting while he was moving things around because the handle didnt work from the inside... i had to go over and "get him out of the closet... it happened the night after that south park episode...anyway this pos had a 66 MHZ processor and 32MB EDO ram....it also had a 512mb bigfoot drive that had windows 3.1 on it... memories....thank god computers have advanced....heck my cellphone has twice that amount of memory and a faster processor than that door stop (Nokia 6255i with a 1GB MMC).... anyway it booted up beautifully and i was able to zip my drives.... And here my friend said that old PC was not good for anything more than a door stop.


----------



## bengalfreak

MATT1981M said:


> wow... u had a worse time than i did.... my desktop wouldnt load the kernel from the boot cd so i couldnt zip the drives....i never figured out what it was.... i have an AMD Athlon 64 3500+, Asus A8R32-MVP motherboard, 2GB PC3200 DDR, BFG GeForce 7800 GS...it blew my mind....i took an old mb i had in the closet, an old 1800+ Athlon XP processor & fan, and threw in a 512MB DDR stick i had lying around and used an old tempermental PS (will run for as long as you need it to, but will only pwr up if it hadnt been plugged in so you have to unplug it and then plug it back in to get it to boot the pc).... i didnt have a spare case around so i mounted MB spacers to the board and used them as a standoff from my work bench (which is properly grounded of course)... and then clipped a ground wire to one of the stand offs and back to the power supply frame.... and guess what.... it wouldnt boot fully either... i pulled out a formatted HD that had a backup of XP that i use as a recovery master drive and it booted up fine... as a matter of fact i am using it now to post this..... My laptop booted the linux kernel fine.... but it doesnt have EIDE ports on it that i can use, but at least i was able to determine that it was not my disk....then i pulled out my friends door stop....and yes i mean door stop... he used it to keep the closet door from shutting while he was moving things around because the handle didnt work from the inside... i had to go over and "get him out of the closet... it happened the night after that south park episode...anyway this pos had a 66 MHZ processor and 32MB EDO ram....it also had a 512mb bigfoot drive that had windows 3.1 on it... memories....thank god computers have advanced....heck my cellphone has twice that amount of memory and a faster processor than that door stop (Nokia 6255i with a 1GB MMC).... anyway it booted up beautifully and i was able to zip my drives.... And here my friend said that old PC was not good for anything more than a door stop.


Paragraphs are a wonderful invention. You should try them sometime.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

SteelersFan said:


> I've tried this with no luck.
> 
> BTW, You can type "u" instead of unset.


For those people that are having a hard time with telnet in XP I'd highly suggest SecureCRT www.vandyke.com/products/securecrt

That's the client I use and it works no prob outta the box.

DXB


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Gunnyman said:


> the site has full instructions but you simply ftp the vserver to /busybox.
> for music and photo sharing since you are on pnther I think you have to use javahmo
> javahmo.sourceforge.net


Gunny / Russ -

I've been searching and haven't found if there is a reason why we can't use the "official" TiVo software for Music & Pictures. Is there a reason we have to use JavaHMO only?

Thanks in advance . . .

DXB

edit: Has anyone used Galleon with a zippered DirecTiVo or do we just use the last version of JavaHMO?


----------



## emania

OK - since i've gotten such accurate, and entertaining support from this forum before (not to mention the cool upgrade) i think this is the place to start.

my guess: get a new box, cause the video out is hosed.

history: I zippered my Hughes HDVR2 awhile back, and kept the the installed image and recordings. It green screened on me - but came back strong and never happened again. it occasionally hangs, oh well. the tivo is not hooked to the network, and it is not hooked to a telephone line.

symptom: Today, something new has happened - and here is the big one. I'm getting random letters and digits on a single text line down the center of my screen. They are non-sense, change colors every so often...start on the left and work their way across in about 3 minutes.

home remedies tried: Yes, i've rebooted (restart). changed channels, selected other receiver, happens with live tv, or recordings. squashed garlic, burned incense.

dilemma: I have 30 hours of barney i don't want to lose  

your prognosis here:

Now i know the zipper is really an easy way to get the SETI project on all of the world's tivos..........or is it the new weather simulation....

humorous help always appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman

Draven X. Byrne said:


> Gunny / Russ -
> 
> I've been searching and haven't found if there is a reason why we can't use the "official" TiVo software for Music & Pictures. Is there a reason we have to use JavaHMO only?
> 
> Thanks in advance . . .
> 
> DXB
> 
> edit: Has anyone used Galleon with a zippered DirecTiVo or do we just use the last version of JavaHMO?


The latest version of Tivo desktop on Mac REQUIRES Tiger the OP didn't have Tiger
Galleon is Standalone Tivo only.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Gunnyman said:


> The latest version of Tivo desktop on Mac REQUIRES Tiger the OP didn't have Tiger
> Galleon is Standalone Tivo only.


Thanks for the answer Gunny -

Does TiVo Desktop 2.2 by itself for PC work with the zipper?

Also, do you have to install TiVo Desktop 2.2 to make JavaHMO work?

DXB


----------



## pendragn

Draven X. Byrne said:


> Thanks for the answer Gunny -
> 
> Does TiVo Desktop for PC work with the zipper?
> 
> DXB


TiVo Desktop can serve up MP3 and JPGs to a zipper unit. You can't use any of the TiVo2Go options though.

tk


----------



## 2500

My DSR7000 won't connect to tytool or tivoweb anymore. It has been working great and it just stopped. I Zippered it originally and have since pulled the HDD and Zippered it again. I can Telnet to it and that's it. here's a copy of my telnet session:

S2-bash# cd /hacks 
S2-bash# sh tweak.sh 
Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting... 
S2-bash# ls 
mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl 
network.tcl tweak.sh 
set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh

S2-bash# tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!

S2-bash# sh tweak.sh
mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

S2-bash#

It keeps asking if I want to continue and when I answer yes it goes back to the prompt. Any suggestions I can try ?
Thanks


----------



## quaestor

(I apologize in advance if my tone seems inappropriate...)

So, is there any way to do the Zipper upgrade without SPENDING FORTY BUCKS?

Let me guess, PTV raised the price for the boot cd from $5 to $19.99 shortly after the Zipper became popular...

OK, even assuming that I save $20 by (somehow) finding and downloading a 6.2 image, I still need to spend $20 to get the LBA48 boot disk w/ patched kernels (seems like the kernel patching aspect of this (tivo hacking) is the hardest part...)

I don't suppose anyone has done a "Poor Man's Guide to Zipper"?

q

PS yeah, twenty bucks is too much for me right now; but it's ALSO the principle of the thing...


----------



## pendragn

quaestor said:


> (I apologize in advance if my tone seems inappropriate...)


Yup, your tone seems inappropriate. This is a forum of people offering some scripts they wrote *for free* and they spend hours answering the same questions over and over *for free* and you come in here to complain it's not free enough?


quaestor said:


> So, is there any way to do the Zipper upgrade without SPENDING FORTY BUCKS?


There sure is. You can build your own boot CD with Linux, which is free. You can scour around eDonkey for an image of 62small.mfs, which is also free. Your $40 isn't going towards software, it's going towards your convenience. If you have more time than money, it can be done without SPENDING FORTY BUCKS.


quaestor said:


> Let me guess, PTV raised the price for the boot cd from $5 to $19.99 shortly after the Zipper became popular...


No idea. But I wouldn't blame them. They're in business to put food on the table, it's not an altruistic venture. Supply and demand are an important part of business, and our economy is based on capitalism. Don't try to vilify them and make it sound like they're doing something dastardly (if they did anything at all).


quaestor said:


> OK, even assuming that I save $20 by (somehow) finding and downloading a 6.2 image, I still need to spend $20 to get the LBA48 boot disk w/ patched kernels (seems like the kernel patching aspect of this (tivo hacking) is the hardest part...)


Last time I checked (which admittedly has been a while) killinithd was free, but you need to supply it a kernel. You can get that kernel from your TiVo or from a TiVo image download. Both of which are FREE.


quaestor said:


> I don't suppose anyone has done a "Poor Man's Guide to Zipper"?


I think I just did.


quaestor said:


> q


tk



quaestor said:


> PS yeah, twenty bucks is too much for me right now; but it's ALSO the principle of the thing...


And which principle is that, exactly? That the work these people did to collect and simplify this stuff is worth NOTHING? How rude. No one is forcing you to use this stuff. There are plenty of ways to do this without the Zipper. People were adding hacks to their TiVos YEARS before the InstantCake CD was available. If you don't know how to do all these hacks yourself manually, then you're at the mercy of the folks that do. But to say it's against your PRINCIPLES to pay for someone else's hard work, that's just amazing.

If you don't want to spend any money, you're going to have to spend a lot of time reading. Start here and www.ddb.com. I can't put the actual URL, as it's blocked here.

tk


----------



## Langree

Wow, and Todd is usually so quiet and nice 

btw: I agree with everything he posted...


ok, except the tk part, my initials are different


----------



## ttodd1

quaestor said:


> PS yeah, twenty bucks is too much for me right now; but it's ALSO the principle of the thing...


If it is too much for you right now then you have 2 options:

1 - wait til you have the 20 to spend or

2 - do a whole lot of reading and do it for free........

If neither of these is suitable then maybe this isn't something you *REALLY* need to do. :down:

If you want ease then it is going to cost some money, if you want cheap/free then it is going to cost some time - take your pick no one is twisting your arm to do it either way.


----------



## ttodd1

Phe0nix said:


> typing "unset crlf" into notepad and saving as Telnet.ini is only going to save a few key strokes and isn't going to solve my problem but thanks just the same.
> 
> As far as the select all in the DOS window , that only highlights every line with text in it with a white bar across the entire window.
> 
> Thanks though


I wasn't suggesting that it would fix it, I was trying to narrow down what may have been causing the problem. If you had done it maybe some "extra" commands or such got into the ini.

As for the select all suggestion - yes that is what I wanted it to do so that "we" could see if maybe a inverse effect on the text had happened (you know black text on a black background dosen't show up too well). But since you are redoing it then "we" may never know what the real problem was.


----------



## Gunnyman

quaestor said:


> (I apologize in advance if my tone seems inappropriate...)
> 
> So, is there any way to do the Zipper upgrade without SPENDING FORTY BUCKS?
> 
> Let me guess, PTV raised the price for the boot cd from $5 to $19.99 shortly after the Zipper became popular...
> 
> OK, even assuming that I save $20 by (somehow) finding and downloading a 6.2 image, I still need to spend $20 to get the LBA48 boot disk w/ patched kernels (seems like the kernel patching aspect of this (tivo hacking) is the hardest part...)
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has done a "Poor Man's Guide to Zipper"?
> 
> q
> 
> PS yeah, twenty bucks is too much for me right now; but it's ALSO the principle of the thing...


Not much else to add except to say this
1) the Boot cd still costs the same 5 bucks it always has.
2) I have received email offers of 100 bucks or more to hack people's tivos for them and have never taken them up on it
3) neither Russ nor I make a DIME from all this help and support we have been providing
4) enjoy your stock tivo.


----------



## ForrestB

Is it possible to get the Tivo OS 6.2 off my working HDVR2 drive using MFS Tools 2 and install it on a new 160GB hard drive using just the LBA48 Boot CD ($5)?

Can I still use the Tivo Zipper to run the Enhancement script which installs the USB 2 drivers and Tivowebplus, etc?

My knowledge of Linux is just a bit more than a newbie.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes to both questions
the 5 dollar cd has mfstools on it


----------



## 2500

S2-bash# sh tweak.sh
Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
S2-bash# ls
mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
network.tcl tweak.sh
set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
S2-bash# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
S2-bash# sh tweak.sh
mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

S2-bash#

Should I just wipe out everything and do a fresh install ? I'd like to keep my recordings if possible. Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Phe0nix

I am getting a Bash everytime now. It took me 2 hours reading through guides that never told me how to execute TWP, i had to read many many many post in this thread before i discovered how to run it. Now i have it running with typing "TWP" at the bash. I'm getting an error that leads me to beleive that TWP
is already running yet i can't access it in my IE. I can telnet all day long with no problems but can't get my browser to access it.

http://192.168.1.8

also tried

http://192.168.1.8:23

Thanks


----------



## 2500

Well I just checked and I can now FTP over to it but still no tivoweb or tytool.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

pendragn said:


> TiVo Desktop can serve up MP3 and JPGs to a zipper unit. You can't use any of the TiVo2Go options though.
> 
> tk


Thanks much Todd -

I'd read but didn't see anything about why TiVo desktop would or wouldn't work - just that everyone was using JavaHMO.

JavaHMO obviously does more then just the TiVo desktop - just their instructions state to install TiVo desktop as well - which threw me. Just wanted to know what my options were.

Thanks again to everyone -

DXB


----------



## pendragn

2500 said:


> Well I just checked and I can now FTP over to it but still no tivoweb or tytool.


Telnet in and run this:


Code:


ps -ax | grep tivoweb

What is the output?

tk


----------



## titleistmd

Gunnyman said:


> Not much else to add except to say this
> 1) the Boot cd still costs the same 5 bucks it always has.
> 2) I have received email offers of 100 bucks or more to hack people's tivos for them and have never taken them up on it
> 3) neither Russ nor I make a DIME from all this help and support we have been providing
> 4) enjoy your stock tivo.


 I just wanted to thank all those who have helped me get my dtivos hacked and continue to provide me answers for free. Their scripts, hacks and advice are well worth every penny. Oh, I forgot, I actually have not paid gunny, russ, and other a cent. the 25 bucks I spent at ptvupgrade was well worth the price of admission.

Thanks again for the help all you folks give.

Richard


----------



## Adam1115

Can someone explain to me how breaking into your TiVo and running a script that disables encryption that allows you to do MRV is not theft of service? I mean someone encrypted the stream for a reason...


----------



## quaestor

hmmm...

Interesting responses.

So, I'm at fault for wanting all the hard work of others for free.

But it's perfectly OK for ptv to charge $20 for the same (free) hard work.

I come from the free/open source community, so my views on all this are
*very* different from the tone that I generally sense around here
(and have since I first discovered this board and deal data base).

If anyone's interested in the least (doubtful), check out the writings of
Richard Stallman.

Oh, and the link at the Zipper page doesn't point to the (still available)
$5 boot CD. Kudos to ptv for providing value added at a *very* reasonable
price (no sarcasm).

q

PS I'll be enjoying my *hacked* DirecTivo; the point is I'll have done it
entirely on my own, without the help of a friendly and supportive community
at my back. If this doesn't make sense to you, spend some time around: the
Gentoo fora; the Ubuntu/Kubuntu fora; hell, even the CVS camera
hacking fora...


----------



## 2500

Thanks for your help here's the output:

S2-bash# ps -ax | grep tivoweb
950 0 536 S grep tivoweb
S2-bash#


----------



## pendragn

2500 said:


> Thanks for your help here's the output:
> 
> S2-bash# ps -ax | grep tivoweb
> 950 0  536 S grep tivoweb
> S2-bash#


That means TiVoWeb is not running, which of course is why you cannot connect to it.

What is the output of this:


Code:


more /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author | grep TWPrun

tk


----------



## 2500

Not much


S2-bash# more /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author | grep TWPrun
S2-bash# more /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author | grep TWPrun
S2-bash#


I have figured out why tytool won't work the tserver was gone from var/hack so I replaced that and that's back up and running.


----------



## Gunnyman

quaestor said:


> hmmm...
> 
> Interesting responses.
> 
> So, I'm at fault for wanting all the hard work of others for free.
> 
> But it's perfectly OK for ptv to charge $20 for the same (free) hard work.
> 
> I come from the free/open source community, so my views on all this are
> *very* different from the tone that I generally sense around here
> (and have since I first discovered this board and deal data base).
> 
> If anyone's interested in the least (doubtful), check out the writings of
> Richard Stallman.
> 
> Oh, and the link at the Zipper page doesn't point to the (still available)
> $5 boot CD. Kudos to ptv for providing value added at a *very* reasonable
> price (no sarcasm).
> 
> q
> 
> PS I'll be enjoying my *hacked* DirecTivo; the point is I'll have done it
> entirely on my own, without the help of a friendly and supportive community
> at my back. If this doesn't make sense to you, spend some time around: the
> Gentoo fora; the Ubuntu/Kubuntu fora; hell, even the CVS camera
> hacking fora...


I clicked on the link in the zipper instructions and pulled up the 5 dollar cd.
5 dollar investment is all you're going to need.
you can indeed do it all for free if you want, but 5 bucks for a verified killhdinitrd kernel is well worth it imho.


----------



## pendragn

2500 said:


> Not much
> 
> S2-bash# more /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author | grep TWPrun
> S2-bash# more /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author | grep TWPrun
> S2-bash#
> 
> I have figured out why tytool won't work the tserver was gone from var/hack so I replaced that and that's back up and running.


TivoWeb is not being fired up in your .author file, which is why it's not running. What's this give you:


Code:


ls /enhancements/

tk


----------



## 2500

S2-bash# ls /enhancements/
varhacks
S2-bash#


----------



## 2500

Did a software update wack all this ? Shouldn't the softwarefalseupdate(sorry if that's not the proper term) taken care of that ?


----------



## pendragn

2500 said:


> S2-bash# ls /enhancements/
> varhacks
> S2-bash#


There should be a whole bunch of files in that directory. Sounds like something didn't get finished correctly. You should FTP over the zipper files and rerun tweak.sh (or maybe the uninstall). I'm kinda out of my league with the uninstall/install specifics.

tk


----------



## 2500

Exactly which zipper files ? Do they go in /enhancements/varhacks ?
Thanks


----------



## pendragn

2500 said:


> Did a software update wack all this ? Shouldn't the softwarefalseupdate(sorry if that's not the proper term) taken care of that ?


If you got a software upgrade, you wouldn't be able to telnet in either. Did you run tweak.sh at any time? If so, how did it go? Did you get any indication that it didn't go well?

tk


----------



## 2500

2500 said:


> S2-bash# sh tweak.sh
> Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
> S2-bash# ls
> mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
> network.tcl tweak.sh
> set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
> S2-bash# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
> Removing directories and files...
> skipping TWP uninstall...
> Skipping cron uninstall...
> Skipping CallerID uninstall...
> Skipping fakecall restore...
> Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
> No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
> Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
> mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
> No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
> Done!
> S2-bash# sh tweak.sh
> mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> S2-bash#


That's what I have tried a few times all with the same out come. I did pull the drive and ran zipper and it asked for the ip and router ip all that went fine.


----------



## pendragn

2500 said:


> That's what I have tried a few times all with the same out come.


Okay, do you have the latest Zipper? Look for "Tools CD" here.. Open the zip file up and FTP the contents over to the /hacks directory. The important file for you is "rbautch_files.tgz". Then rerun the tweak.sh and see if you have better luck.

tk


----------



## 2500

S2-bash# cd /hacks
S2-bash# sh tweak.sh
Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
S2-bash# ls
mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
network.tcl tweak.sh
set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
S2-bash# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
S2-bash# sh tweak.sh
mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

S2-bash#

Same thing


----------



## ttodd1

quaestor said:


> PS I'll be enjoying my *hacked* DirecTivo; the point is I'll have done it
> entirely on my own, without the help of a friendly and supportive community
> at my back. If this doesn't make sense to you, spend some time around: the
> Gentoo fora; the Ubuntu/Kubuntu fora; hell, even the CVS camera
> hacking fora...


Well I did all mine "on my own" as well, but the difference is I didn't come here (with my first post no less) to whine about the price of the tools that others are using.

What I find so funny about your 2 posts is that you first complain about the price of the tools and then try to impress us that you can do it without them. So then I have to ask why the heck the whining???????

BTW - I hang around with the Fedora crowd and they are just as helpful there as here but then there are the users like you that make it bad no matter which fora you read.


----------



## Gunnyman

2500 said:


> S2-bash# cd /hacks
> S2-bash# sh tweak.sh
> Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
> S2-bash# ls
> mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
> network.tcl tweak.sh
> set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
> S2-bash# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
> Removing directories and files...
> skipping TWP uninstall...
> Skipping cron uninstall...
> Skipping CallerID uninstall...
> Skipping fakecall restore...
> Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
> No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
> Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
> mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
> No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
> Done!
> S2-bash# sh tweak.sh
> mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> S2-bash#
> 
> Same thing


ok I'm back from dinner and ready to pitch in 

cd to /hacks
ls that directory and report contents


----------



## 2500

S2-bash# cd /hacks
S2-bash# ls
mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
network.tcl tweak.sh
set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
S2-bash#


----------



## Gunnyman

ok for some reason you're not getting the rbautch*.tgz file onto your tivo 
ftp THAT file from your tivo tools zipper cd and try it again.


----------



## 2500

Ok I transfered rbautch_files.tgz 2787Kb -rwxr-xr-x over to /enhancements/varhacks and this is the output:
S2-bash# cd /hacks
S2-bash# ls
mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
network.tcl tweak.sh
set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
S2-bash# tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
S2-bash# sh tweak.sh
mv: /hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: y
cat: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

S2-bash#


----------



## Gunnyman

ok make sure tweak.sh and teh rbautch.tgz file are in the same directory and try again or,
to make it super easy, remove the /enhancements directory altogether with rm -r /enhancements and rezipper.


----------



## 2500

I've noticed every time I open cuteFTP and browse over to enhancements/varhack the rbautch file isn't there. Is this normal, it seems to be disappearing.


----------



## Gunnyman

not normal at all
how did you tansfer it binary or ascii? use binary


----------



## 2500

Gunnyman said:


> ok make sure tweak.sh and teh rbautch.tgz file are in the same directory and try again or,
> to make it super easy, remove the /enhancements directory altogether with rm -r /enhancements and rezipper.


You mean pull the drive and put in PC right ?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes


----------



## 2500

Ok all of the files are in /hacks and I deleted /enhancements. I went ahead and transferred rbautch to /hacks and it's running the set up now. Is this stuff in the proper place or should it be moved ?


----------



## Gunnyman

if you put everything in /hacks and executed tweak.sh you did it correctly


----------



## 2500

Do you know why those files would be deleted ?

Thanks for the help guys and oh Gunny you have changed my 1st impression of you from over at DD where you called me an idiot


----------



## Gunnyman

wasn't calling you out specifically we get lots of em 
What you have to understand is I get PM's from people complaining that the zipper even exists.
So ANY mention of it REALLY gets me ticked.
Sorry to dis you like that.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Adam1115 said:


> Can someone explain to me how breaking into your TiVo and running a script that disables encryption that allows you to do MRV is not theft of service? I mean someone encrypted the stream for a reason...


For the same reason that you have 3 non-stock TiVo's yourself. . . .

TiVo allows info like this to exist to keep the community happy and away from more important things like theft of service etc.

Some postulate that is the main reason why they've allways been aware and allow the hacking community to exist.

Look at DirecTV as a HW manufacturer that locks you out of the kingdom (can't upgrade HD's on their DVR's now can you) 

Just my $0.02 . . . .

You're entitled to your opinion as well - just if it doesn't pertain to the zipper get the crap outta this thread 

DXB


----------



## 2500

After running through and answering the ? and rebooting now I can't get any connection, no FTP,no telnet. What have I done now ?


----------



## rbautch

Check the troubleshooting tips in the Zipper Wikki.


----------



## rbautch

quaestor said:


> (I apologize in advance if my tone seems inappropriate...)
> 
> So, is there any way to do the Zipper upgrade without SPENDING FORTY BUCKS?
> 
> Let me guess, PTV raised the price for the boot cd from $5 to $19.99 shortly after the Zipper became popular...
> 
> OK, even assuming that I save $20 by (somehow) finding and downloading a 6.2 image, I still need to spend $20 to get the LBA48 boot disk w/ patched kernels (seems like the kernel patching aspect of this (tivo hacking) is the hardest part...)
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has done a "Poor Man's Guide to Zipper"?
> 
> q
> 
> PS yeah, twenty bucks is too much for me right now; but it's ALSO the principle of the thing...


You're wrong. The boot disk is $5. If you can't scrape up $25 then maybe you shouldn't own a tivo...you should own a 9" black and white tv with rabbit ears. Perhaps you can ask the Dairy Queen manager for a raise, or ask your mom and dad to increase your allowance. Congratulations on doing it for free. Do you have any spare copies of Windows XP you can send me?


----------



## msommer

Well done rbautch....

Don't think anyone could have summed it up any better!! LOL 

Sounds like quaestor is one of those people who isn't happy unless there is something to complain about.


----------



## 2500

rbautch said:


> Check the troubleshooting tips in the Zipper Wikki.


Still no go


----------



## Phe0nix

rbautch said:


> Also, if you just type "root" from anywhere, an alias will automatically open the file for editing.


typed "root"
and then i saw Joe editor in a grey banner at the bottom of my dos window
and noticed the grey banner at the top of the dos window showed ctrl + H 
for help.So i hit ctrl + H for help but, Didn't see anything except the banner
that was at the bottom was gone.

I got concerned and so i closed the dos window and when i telented
back into the tivo and typed ls i see DEAD JOE listed in bold white letters
and i also don't see Tivowebplus dir. Don't know what else has changed. I've
restarted the Tivo and don't see "DEAD JOE" anymore but my directory structure
is still different as i don't see the TivoWebPlus dir listed anymore.


----------



## MATT1981M

how do you stop the tivo from rebooting twice a week.... it is not supposed to do it when recording but it does....


----------



## MATT1981M

rbautch said:


> You're wrong. The boot disk is $5. If you can't scrape up $25 then maybe you shouldn't own a tivo...you should own a 9" black and white tv with rabbit ears. Perhaps you can ask the Dairy Queen manager for a raise, or ask your mom and dad to increase your allowance. Congratulations on doing it for free. Do you have any spare copies of Windows XP you can send me?


i almost fell of my chair laughing when i read this... i especially like the part about dairy queen... that was truly a nice touch....


----------



## bengalfreak

quaestor said:


> hmmm...
> 
> Interesting responses.
> 
> So, I'm at fault for wanting all the hard work of others for free.
> 
> But it's perfectly OK for ptv to charge $20 for the same (free) hard work.
> 
> I come from the free/open source community, so my views on all this are
> *very* different from the tone that I generally sense around here
> (and have since I first discovered this board and deal data base).
> 
> If anyone's interested in the least (doubtful), check out the writings of
> Richard Stallman.
> 
> Oh, and the link at the Zipper page doesn't point to the (still available)
> $5 boot CD. Kudos to ptv for providing value added at a *very* reasonable
> price (no sarcasm).
> 
> q
> 
> PS I'll be enjoying my *hacked* DirecTivo; the point is I'll have done it
> entirely on my own, without the help of a friendly and supportive community
> at my back. If this doesn't make sense to you, spend some time around: the
> Gentoo fora; the Ubuntu/Kubuntu fora; hell, even the CVS camera
> hacking fora...


I think you're confused. PTV has nothing to do with the zipper. PTV supplies two products, the boot disk and the instant cake CD that the Zipper instructions make use of. Everything that PTV has assembled is available someplace for free. But PTV has paid for the right to assemble them in one location. In turn, they charge a nominal fee for the boot disk and reasonable fee for the instant cake image CD. To most people, they are worth it. Obviously to you, they are not which is fine.

What is not fine, are your comments about principle being the reason you wouldn't pay for the products. PTV has been invaluable to the hacking community. Before them, there was nowhere that you could legally get a Tivo image if you didn't have one to start with. At one point, Tivo's lawyers were issuing cease and desist letters to everyone hosting image files. So we're a little partial to PTV in this forum. If you want to do it without them, its fine. Just admit that, like me, you are cheap, and it has nothing to do with principle.


----------



## swizzlest

Gunny and rbautch are gods. 

Everyone should have a zipper.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Langree

swizzlest said:


> Gunny and rbautch are gods.
> 
> Everyone should have a zipper.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


I prefer botton-fly myself, safer.


----------



## rbautch

Phe0nix said:


> typed "root"
> and then i saw Joe editor in a grey banner at the bottom of my dos window
> and noticed the grey banner at the top of the dos window showed ctrl + H
> for help.So i hit ctrl + H for help but, Didn't see anything except the banner
> that was at the bottom was gone.
> 
> I got concerned and so i closed the dos window and when i telented
> back into the tivo and typed ls i see DEAD JOE listed in bold white letters
> and i also don't see Tivowebplus dir. Don't know what else has changed. I've
> restarted the Tivo and don't see "DEAD JOE" anymore but my directory structure
> is still different as i don't see the TivoWebPlus dir listed anymore.


 To bring up the list of joe commands, type cntrl-kh, not cntrl-h. I can't imagine joe would delete TWP.


----------



## Phe0nix

Joe didn't delete it i can see it in my FTP, but i did notice when typing ls at the prompt it wasn't listed. I love the Zipper as i've become more familiar with it.
Thankyou all for all your obvious hard work and the hours you logged to make this possible.

Things i can do:

FTP ( IE & Flash )
Metapad for editing
Stream Music & Photos ( JavaHMO & Tivo Desktop )
an unmentioable that everyone wants
Telnet
TivoWebPlus ( Lan side )

Still unable to do:

Run TWP from my Gateway PC ( running: Tivo Desktop,tytools,Telnet, FTP & JavaHMO ) But can't run TivoWebPlus on this machine
Don't know how to start up Hackman
Locate my Media Access Key If applicable outside Tivo ( want it for TivoDesktop )


I would love to get TWP & Hackman running on my Gateway PC.

Thankyou fellas

Phe0nix


----------



## JWThiers

OK I guess I am search challeged AGAIN. How do you serial telnet. I lost my wireless connection on my 2nd zipper job and need a bash prompt to fix. I followed the directions at www.tivohelp.com, modified mdmhayes.inf setup a new "modem", setup an incoming connection for tivo, open my network control panel (to monitor status, on my tivo I go into phone settings and change the Dialing prefix to #211 and test the connection and nothing happens. The only thing I am unsure of is the serial cable itself. tivohelp says that a cable for a Philips pronto works. I have ordered a cable from Tivo, but it isn't in yet. Am I doing anything wrong (or right)?


----------



## JWThiers

Phe0nix said:


> Still unable to do:
> 
> Run TWP from my Gateway PC ( running: Tivo Desktop,tytools,Telnet, FTP & JavaHMO ) But can't run TivoWebPlus on this machine
> Don't know how to start up Hackman
> Locate my Media Access Key If applicable outside Tivo ( want it for TivoDesktop )
> 
> 
> I would love to get TWP & Hackman running on my Gateway PC.
> 
> Thankyou fellas
> 
> Phe0nix


Median Access Key is a SA only thing, I think it enabled the legal extraction that SA tivo's do.
Hackman purposely wasn't turned on by zipper they were having a lot of problems with Noobs like me and you altering things that they needed. I guess Gunny and Rbautch figured if you can figure out how to turn it on yourself you are ready to use it.


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> Median Access Key is a SA only thing, I think it enabled the legal extraction that SA tivo's do.
> Hackman purposely wasn't turned on by zipper they were having a lot of problems with Noobs like me and you altering things that they needed. I guess Gunny and Rbautch figured if you can figure out how to turn it on yourself you are ready to use it.


Well put!


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> OK I guess I am search challeged AGAIN. How do you serial telnet. I lost my wireless connection on my 2nd zipper job and need a bash prompt to fix. I followed the directions at www.tivohelp.com, modified mdmhayes.inf setup a new "modem", setup an incoming connection for tivo, open my network control panel (to monitor status, on my tivo I go into phone settings and change the Dialing prefix to #211 and test the connection and nothing happens. The only thing I am unsure of is the serial cable itself. tivohelp says that a cable for a Philips pronto works. I have ordered a cable from Tivo, but it isn't in yet. Am I doing anything wrong (or right)?


 It sounds like you are trying to make the daily call to tivo over the serial cable, at least that's what the steps you describe apply to. To get a bash prompt over a serial cable, just connect the cable, open hyperterminal, and hit the enter key a few times. Your speed settings in hyperterminal should 115k.


----------



## MATT1981M

i can use TWP now.... yeah.... i finally have my ethernet adapters


----------



## 2500

Anybody know what happened to my last 3 or 4 posts ?


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> It sounds like you are trying to make the daily call to tivo over the serial cable, at least that's what the steps you describe apply to. To get a bash prompt over a serial cable, just connect the cable, open hyperterminal, and hit the enter key a few times. Your speed settings in hyperterminal should 115k.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## BigBearf

Gunny et al, 
I have sucessfully zippered 4 SD-DVRs. Thanks. I am able to link wirelessly using both MN-510 and Linksys 111B version 2.6 adapters. I also have wired Farallon adapters from Weaknees that work well with the SD-DRVs but I am now trying to Zipper my HR10-250s. Unfortunately neither the MN-510 nor the Farallon adapters appear to be compatible with the HR10-250 because I only get a momentary blink of the adapter light and then no light. Stange that they work on the SD-DVRs but not on the HR10-250s. I get the Error 51 and I guess that I need to get a Netgear FA120 in order to telnet in the tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl to move on. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated and I though I would share my experience to maybe help another 
Thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

.... oh and by the way.... *t*hank *y*ou.... that was very easy....


----------



## Gunnyman

yep no wireless for the HDTivo.


----------



## Adam1115

Draven X. Byrne said:


> For the same reason that you have 3 non-stock TiVo's yourself. . . .
> 
> TiVo allows info like this to exist to keep the community happy and away from more important things like theft of service etc.
> 
> Some postulate that is the main reason why they've allways been aware and allow the hacking community to exist.
> 
> Look at DirecTV as a HW manufacturer that locks you out of the kingdom (can't upgrade HD's on their DVR's now can you)
> 
> Just my $0.02 . . . .
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion as well - just if it doesn't pertain to the zipper get the crap outta this thread
> 
> DXB


How do you figure that..? TiVo locked the Series2 down which is why you need to replace the Kernal to override their security.... Now the R10 and Seires 2.5's require a modification of the eeprom to defeat their security and allow software modification.

Obviously they don't WANT people in there.

That asside, I don't take issue with people modifying their TiVo's, am just wondering how defeating TiVo's encryption for the purpose of show extraction and MRV is allowed here, considering it's illegal...


----------



## Gunnyman

how is it illegal?
What am I STEALING from DTV or tivo?
IF tivo/DTV offered this stuff for a FEE then I could see it being illegal and service theft for example. If the features hacking provides were made available for a fee, I'd shut down the Zipper immediately.
By the way if something we were doing was not acceptable to Tivo, the Zipper thread would be shut down and I would receive a cease and desist order from Tivo/DTV. Neither has happened.


----------



## JWThiers

Adam1115 said:


> How do you figure that..? TiVo locked the Series2 down which is why you need to replace the Kernal to override their security.... Now the R10 and Seires 2.5's require a modification of the eeprom to defeat their security and allow software modification.
> 
> Obviously they don't WANT people in there.
> 
> That asside, I don't take issue with people modifying their TiVo's, am just wondering how defeating TiVo's encryption for the purpose of show extraction and MRV is allowed here, considering it's illegal...


How is it illegal? It is not Theft of service, That would be hacking in and allowing access to ALL content when you are paying for some or none of it, and the DCMA allows for reverse engineering to allow for..., what was the phrase..., compatability and interopability(?). The only thing that is possibly in a grey area is extraction and as long as you are not *distributing *extracted copyrighted content and are only using it for personal viewing and archiving it falls under the category of FAIR USE.

The MRV and extraction prevention is mainly a problem that D* tivos have (MRV and Making DVD's is a feature that SA's already have). Unless I am mistaken (and I could be) ALL of the code to do MRV is already in the code it just can't be accessed. The Superpatch just allows changes made (basically uncommenting a few menu choices (sorry if that is oversimplified I know it was a lot of work but that is the effect)) not be removed by the system. We are just enabling a feature that they built in, but had turned off. I want it on.


----------



## Adam1115

By disabling encryption to enable MRV, you are violating the Digital Millennium Copyright Act which prohibits disabling technological protections, such as encryption, that control access to a copyrighted work, control the distribution, reproduction, public performance, or public display of copyrighted work, or control the creation of derivative works from a copyrighted work. 

The issue isn't that you are 'enabling' MRV or extraction, I agree, that would be fine. The issue is that you're defeating the encryption. The SA TiVo doesn't require you to disable encryption to stream shows to another TiVo or to extract shows to your computer. The encryption is their to prevent you from doing other things with it, such as streaming shows over the Internet. (The SA will only MRV to a TiVo on your account. The hacked TiVo will stream to ANY tivo on your 'network'.)

Beyond that being clear as day, the grey area is the fact that MRV is a service sold by TiVo for $12.99 a month not offered in the "TiVo Light" sold to you by DirecTV for $5/mo for as many boxes as you own.. but like I say, that point could be debated. The main point is a clear DMCA violation.

Not getting in to a moral debate, I'm just wondering why TCF allows talk of breaking encryption..


----------



## jar-head

I have followed this thread for quite awhile now, and finally yesterday got inspired to take the plunge. I successfully zippered a brand-new 250gb HD by following the Zipper instructions word-for-word. Everything appears fine and I can telnet in and everything. However I do have one question:

When I look at my capacity in the System Info, it says it's only a ~30 hour tivo. What did I do wrong? I used the image from the PTV cd.

Do I have to redo everything to fix it, or can I apply something to it so that it will "see" my extra space?


----------



## Gunnyman

what kind of Tivo?
what Image from the PTV cd?


----------



## JWThiers

Adam1115 said:


> By disabling encryption to enable MRV, you are violating the Digital Millennium Copyright Act which prohibits disabling technological protections, such as encryption, that control access to a copyrighted work, control the distribution, reproduction, public performance, or public display of copyrighted work, or control the creation of derivative works from a copyrighted work.


The DCMA has exceptions for reverse engineering to get compatability with other products. Also, and this hasn't been to the courts YET, FAIR USE allows you to make archival copies for PERSONAL USE. That is why VCR's are legal.



Adam1115 said:


> The issue isn't that you are 'enabling' MRV or extraction, I agree, that would be fine. The issue is that you're defeating the encryption. The SA TiVo doesn't require you to disable encryption to stream shows to another TiVo or to extract shows to your computer. The encryption is their to prevent you from doing other things with it, such as streaming shows over the Internet. (The SA will only MRV to a TiVo on your account. The hacked TiVo will stream to ANY tivo on your 'network'.)


The encryption had to be defeated to enable the ability to burn a dvd from your tivo content. Tivo Desktop requires a Media access key to enable this. D* does not support this so no media access key, No media access key no DVD burn. A side effect of defeating the encryption is that the the content is then able to be streamed to anyone on my 'network'. See my above comments on FAIR USE.

IMHO *IF* D* wanted to prevent streaming over the internet (as opposed to your home network) they would just enable HMO, MRV and TTG, then the encryption wouldn't need to be broken for this. The same goes for CD/DVD copy protection, the average home user just wants to exercise their fair use rights and make backup copies, personal mixes, and put the media on a device of their choice. The mass distributors of pirated media are going to do what they do no matter what and copy protection isn't going to stop them for long. Just long enough to crack the protection.



Adam1115 said:


> Beyond that being clear as day, the grey area is the fact that MRV is a service sold by TiVo for $12.99 a month not offered in the "TiVo Light" sold to you by DirecTV for $5/mo for as many boxes as you own.. but like I say, that point could be debated. The main point is a clear DMCA violation.


I (most here probably?) don't think it is "as clear as day". The $12.99 service fee is for updates to the guide information, Software updates, and hardware development. I may be wrong, I don't own a SA Tivo but, HMO and MRV do not require the service. Meaning you could have a tivo just hooked up to the network and use it as a server. Again I may be wrong, but can't you also use a tivo without service to manually record like an old VCR?



Adam1115 said:


> Not getting in to a moral debate, I'm just wondering why TCF allows talk of breaking encryption..


Probably primarily because TIVO doesn't mind. Probably a consideration for D* making a DVR.

Peace.


----------



## Gunnyman

Adam1115 said:


> Snipped
> 
> Not getting in to a moral debate, I'm just wondering why TCF allows talk of breaking encryption..


You will have to ask the Owner of the forum that question.


----------



## Phe0nix

Lastnight i feel asleep while watching tivo and during the wee hours of the morning i awoke to the sound of the television and turned it off. This morning when i turned it back on it was frozen on the channel i had been last watching.
It has never done that in the last 3 years and i've just installed the zipper on it
3 days ago so i am confinident it's related in some way or other. Any ideas as to
what could cause this.

Thankyou


----------



## jar-head

Gunnyman said:


> what kind of Tivo?


A DirecTivo. SD-DVR40.



Gunnyman said:


> what Image from the PTV cd?


I copied the image from PTVupgrade's Instantcake CD that I bought for $20 (Zipper Step 1) to the Tools CD (Step 4). Then I burnt the Tools CD, ran the Zipper (Step 5), and when it asked me if I wanted to apply the image I said yes. Everything went smooth and I can telnet to the Tivo and I have Tivo Webplus working even. It's just that it only shows that it's 35 hours capacity when I know the HD is 250gb.


----------



## MATT1981M

jar-head said:


> A DirecTivo. SD-DVR40.
> 
> I copied the image from PTVupgrade's Instantcake CD that I bought for $20 (Zipper Step 1) to the Tools CD (Step 4). Then I burnt the Tools CD, ran the Zipper (Step 5), and when it asked me if I wanted to apply the image I said yes. Everything went smooth and I can telnet to the Tivo and I have Tivo Webplus working even. It's just that it only shows that it's 35 hours capacity when I know the HD is 250gb.


When you used the instacake cd, did it say how many hrs your tivo was going to be able to record....


----------



## Gunnyman

jar-head said:


> A DirecTivo. SD-DVR40.
> 
> I copied the image from PTVupgrade's Instantcake CD that I bought for $20 (Zipper Step 1) to the Tools CD (Step 4). Then I burnt the Tools CD, ran the Zipper (Step 5), and when it asked me if I wanted to apply the image I said yes. Everything went smooth and I can telnet to the Tivo and I have Tivo Webplus working even. It's just that it only shows that it's 35 hours capacity when I know the HD is 250gb.


Ok
couple of things
1) go to the system info screen and tell me what the software version you have is.
2) did your PC's BIOS recognize the full 250 gig capacity?
3) like a previous poster said, how many hours did the restore say you had when you finished?
4) is the new HD installed in the tivo as a master, or a cable select? also, check the jumpers on the drive.


----------



## Gunnyman

Phe0nix said:


> Lastnight i feel asleep while watching tivo and during the wee hours of the morning i awoke to the sound of the television and turned it off. This morning when i turned it back on it was frozen on the channel i had been last watching.
> It has never done that in the last 3 years and i've just installed the zipper on it
> 3 days ago so i am confinident it's related in some way or other. Any ideas as to
> what could cause this.
> 
> Thankyou


frozen and required a reboot? or pressing a button on the remote took you back to NPL?


----------



## jar-head

MATT1981M said:


> When you used the instacake cd, did it say how many hrs your tivo was going to be able to record....


Hmm..I don't remember it ever saying that. It just asked me if I wanted to apply the image, and I said yes. Then it took a few minutes to apply it and just had a running percentage. Then when that was done I rebooted, and repeated steps B through G, but this time said no to the image install.


----------



## Phe0nix

How do you start hackman up. Ok so you've disabled it. I located the hackman.html file and see the instructions and verified the files being in their correct locations. Except you've modifed one of those files to disable it so newbies
wouldn't mess up things. I won't be changing any of the hacks startup routines except for having hackman startup. If i mess up my zipper install i can always pull the drive and do anotehr low level format and reinstall zipper. No Big deal there.
Or if won't say i guess i can change directories to R/W and replace Hackamn with all the files included in hackman.zip easlily found on the net. 

rc.sysinit.author


----------



## jar-head

Gunnyman said:


> Ok
> couple of things
> 1) go to the system info screen and tell me what the software version you have is.
> 2) did your PC's BIOS recognize the full 250 gig capacity?
> 3) like a previous poster said, how many hours did the restore say you had when you finished?
> 4) is the new HD installed in the tivo as a master, or a cable select? also, check the jumpers on the drive.


1) 6.2-01-2-351
2) Yes
3) I don't remember anywhere it said how many hours.
4) It's master. It came in the box as cable select and I changed it to master.


----------



## Gunnyman

sounds like a restore didn't happen correctly
you can TRY pulling the drive and doing the mfsadd command. Check the upgrade forum for proper syntax, but you may just want to redo the zipper.
if you decide to redo the zipper pay particular attention to the image restore phase and let me know here if you see any weird messages or errors and please report capacity the restore reports.


----------



## shn2006

Hi.
I am finally getting ready to take the plunge... Gong to buy the Linux CD from PTV.

I've got DTivo DSR7000 with virgin 6.2 OS pushed by DTV. I am hoping to keep my old HD as is for safekeeping and create a new image on larger HD (80GB) first. 
Now I understand that I can create image of HD and expand it on new HD using MFStools and then use zipper with CD minue the 0001 file. 

Question now: My PC HD doesn't have the space available ( I think I've got about 2.5 GB free)... Is there a way to mount both old and new DTivo HD on HDC and HDD and transfer the image directly to new HD without involving space on PC HD? I am not sure if I am asking the right question... 
my basic dilemma is that I need to be able to transfer old encrypted recordings also to the new HD and my PC space may not permit that...

BTW... great job with zipper... thank you - thank you so much for taking the pain to provide us this tool and support the info in this thread... 
Sincerely,
ShN


----------



## MurrayW

First of all, I'd like to thank Gunnyman, rbautch and others who have taken the time to make this all easier for others like me. I plan to zipper my DirecTiVo's soon and have read through a good portion of this 160 page thread, but just want to make sure I have everything ready before I dig into this.

* Here's what I have now:*
2 HR10-250's
2 Philips DSR7000
1 Hughes DVR2
1 DirecTV R10 -- going to replace it with one of the other 5 above.

Currently, only 1 of the HR10-250's and the R10 are active on my account. I got the others through the DVR4Me promotion and CraigsList. I most likely will leave one of the non-HD DirecTiVo's unactivated and just use it as an MRV unit, but I would like to leave my option open to activate it in the future.


> Question 1: Do I need to activate the units before hacking them?





> Question 2: If the answer to #1 is yes, then is my best option for the MRV only unit is to hack it and use it for now, then in the future if I decide to add it to my DirecTV account, to just put in the original drive during activation, then switch back to the hacked drive?


1 HR10-250 Instant Cake CD.


> Question 3: I am assuming that I need 1 more for the 3 non-HD DirecTivo's and that I can use the same CD for the Philips and Hughes DirecTivos, correct?


1 LBA48 Boot CD that I originally bought for my HR10-250.


> Question 4: Can this can be used for both my HR10-250's and my 3 non-HD DirecTiVo's, or do I need another one specifically for those DirecTiVo's?


1 cable to support 2 drives and brackets for the 2nd drive ordered for my HR10-250.


> Question 5: For my remaining 4 DirecTiVo's, do they use the same brackets and cables?


1 USB200M version 1 USB adapter.
3 Linksys WUSB11 ver 2.6 (I most likely will not use these as I can use wired connections in all my locations).


> Question 6: I have 1 wired adapter for 5 DirecTiVo's, so I will need to pick up 4 additional adapters -- should I stick with the USB200M for consistency or would I be better off buying a Netgear FA120 or some other wired adapter? My router is a Linksys if that matters.


* This is what I want to do:*

I will be taking out the original drives and storing them for safekeeping. 


> Question 7: Do I need to save both HR10-250's or could I just save one and write over the original 250 Gb drive? In otherwords, if I had to put an original drive back into one of the HR10-250's would it matter which one -- are they married to the hardware in any way?


I will install 2 250 or 300 Gb drives into each unit. 


> Question 8: Is it best to fully set up one drive first, then add the 2nd drives to each DirecTiVo?





> Question 9: After I set up the first HR10-250 drive, is there a way to clone the hard drive to use in the 2nd HR10-250 or should I just go through the whole zipper sequence again?





> Question 10: Same question as #9 for the first non-HD DirecTiVo with respect to the disk for the first non-HD DirecTiVo for the 2nd and 3rd DirecTiVo.


Sorry for so many questions, but I just wanted to make sure I have everything I need.

thanks!

Murray


----------



## Gunnyman

Phe0nix said:


> How do you start hackman up. Ok so you've disabled it. I located the hackman.html file and see the instructions and verified the files being in their correct locations. Except you've modifed one of those files to disable it so newbies
> wouldn't mess up things. I won't be changing any of the hacks startup routines except for having hackman startup. If i mess up my zipper install i can always pull the drive and do anotehr low level format and reinstall zipper. No Big deal there.
> Or if won't say i guess i can change directories to R/W and replace Hackamn with all the files included in hackman.zip easlily found on the net.
> 
> rc.sysinit.author


hackman was removed from the zipper.
If you want to install it portland paw has a support thread here.
We didn't disable hackman itself, again, we removed it. the author modified the module to force you to read the readme before you can use it.


----------



## Gunnyman

shn2006 said:


> Hi.
> I am finally getting ready to take the plunge... Gong to buy the Linux CD from PTV.
> 
> I've got DTivo DSR7000 with virgin 6.2 OS pushed by DTV. I am hoping to keep my old HD as is for safekeeping and create a new image on larger HD (80GB) first.
> Now I understand that I can create image of HD and expand it on new HD using MFStools and then use zipper with CD minue the 0001 file.
> 
> Question now: My PC HD doesn't have the space available ( I think I've got about 2.5 GB free)... Is there a way to mount both old and new DTivo HD on HDC and HDD and transfer the image directly to new HD without involving space on PC HD? I am not sure if I am asking the right question...
> my basic dilemma is that I need to be able to transfer old encrypted recordings also to the new HD and my PC space may not permit that...
> 
> BTW... great job with zipper... thank you - thank you so much for taking the pain to provide us this tool and support the info in this thread...
> Sincerely,
> ShN


yes look at weaknees guide in the upgarde forum I think its teh 1st or second sticky


----------



## jar-head

Gunnyman said:


> sounds like a restore didn't happen correctly
> you can TRY pulling the drive and doing the mfsadd command. Check the upgrade forum for proper syntax, but you may just want to redo the zipper.
> if you decide to redo the zipper pay particular attention to the image restore phase and let me know here if you see any weird messages or errors and please report capacity the restore reports.


Thanks. I will try those things and see what happens. Just to make sure I'm doing this right if I redo it, do I:
A) Copy the 000001 image to the Tools CD and let the Tools CD put the image onto the hard drive?
B) Use the Instantcake CD with the original 000001 image and put that on the hard drive with that CD, then run zipper?

Does it matter? If I do either the capacity will be right? I did A the first time around. Just making sure I don't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Gunnyman

A or B should give the same result


----------



## shn2006

Gunnyman said:


> yes look at weaknees guide in the upgarde forum I think its teh 1st or second sticky


Thank you - that's exactly what I needed... you're the best gunnyman...


----------



## RxMan

I had lots of USB issues and then had to give up on trying to get it to work. It turns out that my Linksys USB100TX driver is not getting loaded or is not included with the zipper. I have used this USB adapter with a previous HR10-250 and it worked just fine. Any ideas how to get it to work again?


----------



## Phe0nix

Gunnyman said:


> hackman was removed from the zipper.
> If you want to install it portland paw has a support thread here.
> We didn't disable hackman itself, again, we removed it. the author modified the module to force you to read the readme before you can use it.


A new version  was just released today ( 4.2.2 ) . Maybe its been changed

Saturday, February 11, 2006 3:34 PM 351147 hackman-V4.1.0.zip

Sunday, February 26, 2006 1:07 PM 353669 hackman-V4.2.0.zip

Tuesday, March 28, 2006 8:21 AM 354005 hackman-V4.2.2.zip


----------



## Gunnyman

I THINK and someone correct me if I am wrong, the Linksys 100TX is usb 1.1 ONLY. there aren't USB 2.0 drivers for it.


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> I THINK and someone correct me if I am wrong, the Linksys 100TX is usb 1.1 ONLY. there aren't USB 2.0 drivers for it.


i believe you are correct...


----------



## Gunnyman

Phe0nix said:


> A new version  was just released today ( 4.2.2 ) . Maybe its been changed
> 
> Saturday, February 11, 2006 3:34 PM 351147 hackman-V4.1.0.zip
> 
> Sunday, February 26, 2006 1:07 PM 353669 hackman-V4.2.0.zip
> 
> Tuesday, March 28, 2006 8:21 AM 354005 hackman-V4.2.2.zip


Is this a question?


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> Is this a question?


i believe so... but cant the hackman.itcl file just be edited and installed with the zipper to take care of the situation....


----------



## RxMan

How did my other HR10-250 work just fine with it? Can I still get the correct drivers for it?


----------



## Gunnyman

The point I TRIED to make and seemingly failed at miserably is Portlandpaw is the author of hackman. It's not included in the Zipper, thus not in the scope of this thread.
The Hackman readme FULLY explains how to install/enable hackman.


----------



## MATT1981M

RxMan said:


> How did my other HR10-250 work just fine with it? Can I still get the correct drivers for it?


that is a good question... gunny, can he just FTP the old drivers back on or does he need to start with a fresh image and just say no to the drivers....


----------



## Gunnyman

RxMan said:


> How did my other HR10-250 work just fine with it? Can I still get the correct drivers for it?


did you install 2.0 drivers on the HR10-250?
also some USB adapters do a "new firmware self install" when you use them on a Tivo. I had a microsoft wireless adapter do this and it would only work on the tivo I installed it on.


----------



## Gunnyman

MATT1981M said:


> that is a good question... gunny, can he just FTP the old drivers back on or does he need to start with a fresh image and just say no to the drivers....


the old drivers are in /lib/modules on the tivo with a .backup extension.


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> The point I TRIED to make and seemingly failed at miserably is Portlandpaw is the author of hackman. It's not included in the Zipper, thus not in the scope of this thread.
> The Hackman readme FULLY explains how to install/enable hackman.


good pt.... for all of those who dont want to sit and read the how to... it is valid info so i would read it if i was you... but if you want to, just read the last 25% and you will find what you are looking for...


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> the old drivers are in /lib/modules on the tivo with a .backup extension.


and where should he put them????....mmm maybe is should rephrase that one...lol


----------



## RxMan

Gunnyman said:


> did you install 2.0 drivers on the HR10-250?
> also some USB adapters do a "new firmware self install" when you use them on a Tivo. I had a microsoft wireless adapter do this and it would only work on the tivo I installed it on.


I just ran the zipper. Not sure what exactly gets installed with it.

On my previous HR10-250 I had someone guide me through it. I manually did killinitrd and added the drivers, hacks, etc...


----------



## Gunnyman

MATT1981M said:


> and where should he put them????....mmm maybe is should rephrase that one...lol


you can run the tweak-uninstall script found in /hacks then re-run the tweak.sh saying NO to USB 2.0 or just get a Netgear FA120 on ebay.


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> you can run the tweak-uninstall script found in /hacks then re-run the tweak.sh saying NO to USB 2.0 or just get a Netgear FA120 on ebay.


sweet... one thing i would add is if you are using telnet via Serial PPP, do a RZ and send over the rbautch_files.tgz to the same directory you have tweak.sh.... otherwise it will need to connect to the internet to dwnld the using the tivo.... of course this should be ok for you since you have an adapter and your old drivers were working, but if you were like me a few days ago and didnt have an adapter, it would kinda suck with out that file on there....


----------



## RxMan

MATT1981M said:


> sweet... one thing i would add is if you are using telnet via Serial PPP, do a RZ and send over the rbautch_files.tgz to the same directory you have tweak.sh.... otherwise it will need to connect to the internet to dwnld the using the tivo.... of course this should be ok for you since you have an adapter and your old drivers were working, but if you were like me a few days ago and didnt have an adapter, it would kinda suck with out that file on there....


I don't have the first HD-Tivo, my brother has it and it's working fine. I guess I would need to move the file over first then. What are the chances that choosing NO for USB2.0 would not fix my USB100TX?


----------



## Gunnyman

the 1.1 drivers that SHOULD exist in the 3.x software will work fine.
I can't say for sure because the oldest tivo software version I have networked is 4.01b.
The driver for that adapter is there and in subsequent releases.


----------



## MATT1981M

RxMan said:


> I don't have the first HD-Tivo, my brother has it and it's working fine. I guess I would need to move the file over first then. What are the chances that choosing NO for USB2.0 would not fix my USB100TX?


there is a chance... anything can happen... the nice thing about the zipper according to how i understand it is that it makes backups of everything it changes so when you uninstall it, your drivers will be put back..... I would give it a shot... you dont have to pull the drives again and it is easy...


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> the 1.1 drivers that SHOULD exist in the 3.x software will work fine.
> I can't say for sure because the oldest tivo software version I have networked is 4.01b.
> The driver for that adapter is there and in subsequent releases.


that's right... i forgot that they are still using 3.3 on that dtivo.... I really wish DTV would get that updated and also get tivo back into their DVR lineup... sell both and give customers the option of which one they want.... i hate to say this... but i might actually pay more for the DVR svc if they did that... and of course when i say more i mean maybe 10.00 ttl per mo 1x fee for all of my dtivo's on my acct....


----------



## RxMan

Gunnyman said:


> the 1.1 drivers that SHOULD exist in the 3.x software will work fine.
> I can't say for sure because the oldest tivo software version I have networked is 4.01b.
> The driver for that adapter is there and in subsequent releases.


OK. Maybe it was something as simple as that. Do I need to move a file over like Matt mentioned or just uninstall and re-install zipper choosing NO for USB2.0?


----------



## RxMan

I know I did Zipper twice. I'm not sure if I tried Yes and No on USB2.0 last time. For some reason I thought I had to activate some drivers to get the USB port to work on my first HD-Tivo.


----------



## MATT1981M

RxMan said:


> I know I did Zipper twice. I'm not sure if I tried Yes and No on USB2.0 last time. For some reason I thought I had to activate some drivers to get the USB port to work on my first HD-Tivo.


with the zipper it enables the usb ports on the tivo... you dont have to tell it to do that.... it automatically does that.... what you would be doing is saying yes to the usb2.0 drivers if you were going to use a usb2.0 adapter like the usb200m from linksys... you wont need to send that file i mentioned earlier if you run the tweak.sh script and it works... if it doesnt because of some error saying you need to download the latest copy of the files then you would need to do it at that time....


----------



## Gunnyman

RxMan said:


> OK. Maybe it was something as simple as that. Do I need to move a file over like Matt mentioned or just uninstall and re-install zipper choosing NO for USB2.0?


uninstall and re-install should work fine just say NO to usb 2.0 if it doesn't pull the drive and re zipper.


----------



## MurrayW

I hate to do this, but there has been so much activity lately, I am wondering if my earlier post got lost amongst all the others. I know it was quite long, but I would appreciate some input on even some of the questions (you don't have to reply to all 10. 

I just want to join the crowd in all the fun you are having with your hacked TiVo's. 

Thanks,

Murray


----------



## Gunnyman

MurrayW said:


> I hate to do this, but there has been so much activity lately, I am wondering if my earlier post got lost amongst all the others. I know it was quite long, but I would appreciate some input on even some of the questions (you don't have to reply to all 10.
> 
> I just want to join the crowd in all the fun you are having with your hacked TiVo's.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Murray


Question 1: Do I need to activate the units before hacking them?
no
Question 3: I am assuming that I need 1 more for the 3 non-HD DirecTivo's and that I can use the same CD for the Philips and Hughes DirecTivos, correct?
you can and if these units already have 6.2 you don't HAVE to buy an image at all

1 LBA48 Boot CD that I originally bought for my HR10-250.
Quote:
Question 4: Can this can be used for both my HR10-250's and my 3 non-HD DirecTiVo's, or do I need another one specifically for those DirecTiVo's?
same disk works for both SD and HD Tivo
Question 5: For my remaining 4 DirecTiVo's, do they use the same brackets and cables?
No idea not a huge fan of two drive installs. Too much heat and harder to diagnose problems

Question 6: I have 1 wired adapter for 5 DirecTiVo's, so I will need to pick up 4 additional adapters -- should I stick with the USB200M for consistency or would I be better off buying a Netgear FA120 or some other wired adapter? My router is a Linksys if that matters.
Each tivo will need an adapter and since USB 200 M v1's are getting so hard to find I'd get an FA120

Question 7: Do I need to save both HR10-250's or could I just save one and write over the original 250 Gb drive? In otherwords, if I had to put an original drive back into one of the HR10-250's would it matter which one -- are they married to the hardware in any way?
yes the drives are matched to the TiVos

Question 8: Is it best to fully set up one drive first, then add the 2nd drives to each DirecTiVo?
you can do it either way. Only the MASTER HD needs to be zippered.

Question 9 &10 : After I set up the first HR10-250 drive, is there a way to clone the hard drive to use in the 2nd HR10-250 or should I just go through the whole zipper sequence again?
cloning would work fine
see the weaknees sticky in the Upgrade forum for details

I would have answered sooner but I needed to take a nap before I could tackle it.


----------



## 2500

Hey I got telnet back. I went ahead and wiped (zero-ed ) the drive , reloaded the image and I'm back in business.


----------



## Gunnyman

glad to hear it 
You are certainly NOT an ID10T


----------



## rbautch

Adam1115 said:


> By disabling encryption to enable MRV, you are violating the Digital Millennium Copyright Act which prohibits disabling technological protections, such as encryption, that control access to a copyrighted work, control the distribution, reproduction, public performance, or public display of copyrighted work, or control the creation of derivative works from a copyrighted work.
> 
> The issue isn't that you are 'enabling' MRV or extraction, I agree, that would be fine. The issue is that you're defeating the encryption. The SA TiVo doesn't require you to disable encryption to stream shows to another TiVo or to extract shows to your computer. The encryption is their to prevent you from doing other things with it, such as streaming shows over the Internet. (The SA will only MRV to a TiVo on your account. The hacked TiVo will stream to ANY tivo on your 'network'.)
> 
> Beyond that being clear as day, the grey area is the fact that MRV is a service sold by TiVo for $12.99 a month not offered in the "TiVo Light" sold to you by DirecTV for $5/mo for as many boxes as you own.. but like I say, that point could be debated. The main point is a clear DMCA violation.
> 
> Not getting in to a moral debate, I'm just wondering why TCF allows talk of breaking encryption..


Tivo no longer sells MRV/HMO, they offer it for free, which is why it's no longer illegal to hack our tivos to use it. Extracting shows is no different than taping a show on VCR. That's a debateable topic, but that's how I see it.


----------



## MurrayW

Gunnyman said:


> ...
> 
> I would have answered sooner but I needed to take a nap before I could tackle it.


I knew that asking so many questions in one post was taking a risk! I am glad you were able to answer it after being well rested. You must take very short naps, because it looks like there hasn't been more than 10 minutes go by without a post by you! 

If I have questions along the way, I will be sure to ask them 1 at a time to make it easier on everybody.

Seriously, I really appreciate all the time you devote to helping others in this area.

Thanks again.

Murray


----------



## Phe0nix

I've asked this a couple time already but it's been looked over. I can't pull up TWP on my desktop ( gateway pc ) but i can ping it , Telnet  and run tytool,javaHMO and FTP via IE and FlashFXP on this PC.

I can only pull up TWP on a PC on the LAN side of the router but can do so many other things on the Desktop PC that are Tivo related. Any ideas on what could 
be the problem.


----------



## Gunnyman

what happens when you put the Tivo's Ip address into the browser? 
are you running windows XP or any other software firewall? is this PC and your Tivo on the same subnet?


----------



## MATT1981M

MurrayW said:


> I hate to do this, but there has been so much activity lately, I am wondering if my earlier post got lost amongst all the others. I know it was quite long, but I would appreciate some input on even some of the questions (you don't have to reply to all 10.
> 
> I just want to join the crowd in all the fun you are having with your hacked TiVo's.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Murray


im no expert but i concur with gunny regarding the dual drive setup. if i was you and i still wanted to have a dual drive unit, i would add 2 additional fans. I would use a dremel and drill mount holes and cut a large hole for the fan directly over each hard drive. I would prefer to cut a single large hole over each and then use a fan grill or some aluminum screen mesh so i have adequate ventilation without much restriction but still prevent things from falling in the tivo. And depending on the clearance above the HD, i may even mount the fans on the outside of the case pointing in.... I would direct one fan to blow in and the other out. This way you have increased airflow on the hard drives and still maintain adequate airflow accross the power supply.... 
it would look like crap most likely, but would worl great if the unit you are working with is a "server" unit that is not activated but has MRV and HMO enabled for archives.... just put it on a shelf in the closet with a ethernet cable, power and a coax line connected to the rf tv out... this way you can hook the RF cable to a tv nearby and still be able to utilize the unit's menus for transferring recordings to the "server"


----------



## Phe0nix

Thankyou Gunny.

Tivo's ip into Internet Explorer = There was a communication problem ( TCP_ERROR )

Yes , i'm running Windows XP Pro

I am runing Norton Internet Securties. ( IE is added to it )
i can FTP with NIS enabled via IE with no problems.

Tivo subnet = 255.255.255.0
Gateway PC = 255.255.192.0
LAN Pc's = 255.255.255.0

Is there a way you know of to get around this such as maybe static routing
via the router or something?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

the subnet is causing the problem
static routing is a way to fix it. any reason thsi gateway HAS to be on a separate subnet?


----------



## Gunnyman

if you can't get around the subnet issue look into putting the tivo on the internet and browsing to it that way.
I can hit my tivo from anywhere in the world with tivo.thewallens.net for example.


----------



## Phe0nix

Yes, there is a good reason. I have Starband ( i live in the sticks ). Starband if your not aware of it is like DirectWay ( now HugesNet ) where your connected to
the internet via satellite. The modem for Starband runs on 255.255.192.0 and you
have to configure your NIC to match or it won't work. I've installed a second NIC
in my gateway PC with 255.255.255.0 and connected it to my router to share the connection. Becuase of the way Starband functions i'll never be able to access TWP via the internet unless i can figure out how to do static routing.


----------



## Gunnyman

gotcha
sounds like you need a network expert and that ain't me.


----------



## Phe0nix

Can you go into detail about "putting the tivo on the internet and browsing to it that way"

I have the tivo connected to the router just like the LAN PC's and they can access the internet. So the only thing i can gather from this statement is to connect it to the modem and there are no other RJ45 connections inaddition to the one i'm currently using


----------



## MurrayW

OK, you guys are kind of scaring me out of the 2 drive setup. I guess if they are all networked, and I can access the files on any of the 3 SD DirecTiVo's that would give me 750 GB of space (each would have a 250 GB drive).

I could also pull off any shows that I wanted to archive and put them on a drive on one of my computers. I assume that once I pull a show off of a TiVo onto a regular computer, that I can't get it back on to the TiVo from the TiVo -- I would have to do it from the PC correct?

Also, from what I have been reading, I wouldn't be able to "easily" share shows between the 2 HD TiVo's or share SD shows with the other 3 SD TiVo's correct?

See, I am getting better...only 2 questions this time!

thanks,

Murray


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> Yes, there is a good reason. I have Starband ( i live in the sticks ). Starband if your not aware of it is like DirectWay ( now HugesNet ) where your connected to
> the internet via satellite. The modem for Starband runs on 255.255.192.0 and you
> have to configure your NIC to match or it won't work. I've installed a second NIC
> in my gateway PC with 255.255.255.0 and connected it to my router to share the connection. Becuase of the way Starband functions i'll never be able to access TWP via the internet unless i can figure out how to do static routing.


many routers have the option to "clone" mac addresses... for instance my WRT54G Linksys has this option... get one that does and all can be on the same subnet... problem solved.


----------



## MurrayW

One more question.  Gunnyman you said that I wouldn't have to buy an image if my SD TiVo's had 6.2 already. 

Does this mean that all 3 would need to have 6.2 or would I be able to get by with 6.2 only one of them? 

I am planning on replacing the original drives with larger ones, so is the 6.2 only needed if I wanted to go back to the original disk if I had problems? So that if I was willing to live with some downtime, I could wait until I actually needed a 6.2 image to order InstantCake?

Actually that wasn't one more question, but since they were all related does that count?

thanks,

Murray


----------



## MATT1981M

MurrayW said:


> OK, you guys are kind of scaring me out of the 2 drive setup. I guess if they are all networked, and I can access the files on any of the 3 SD DirecTiVo's that would give me 750 GB of space (each would have a 250 GB drive)....





> I could also pull off any shows that I wanted to archive and put them on a drive on one of my computers. I assume that once I pull a show off of a TiVo onto a regular computer, that I can't get it back on to the TiVo from the TiVo -- I would have to do it from the PC correct?


 you can using "TivoServer". it makes your tivo think that a specific folder on your PC is a separate tivo.



> Also, from what I have been reading, I wouldn't be able to "easily" share shows between the 2 HD TiVo's or share SD shows with the other 3 SD TiVo's correct?


 it is very easy. you just go thru the "Now Playing" list on the tivo you want to watch the file on, and select the tivo the file you want is on. you then select the file and tell the tivo that you want to watch it on this tivo. it will then transfer the video to that tivo for you to watch

problem solved


----------



## Gunnyman

Phe0nix said:


> Can you go into detail about "putting the tivo on the internet and browsing to it that way"
> 
> I have the tivo connected to the router just like the LAN PC's and they can access the internet. So the only thing i can gather from this statement is to connect it to the modem and there are no other RJ45 connections inaddition to the one i'm currently using


I'd use MAC address cloning and plug the starband into the router if it was me.


----------



## MATT1981M

MurrayW said:


> One more question.  Gunnyman you said that I wouldn't have to buy an image if my SD TiVo's had 6.2 already.
> 
> Does this mean that all 3 would need to have 6.2 or would I be able to get by with 6.2 only one of them?
> 
> I am planning on replacing the original drives with larger ones, so is the 6.2 only needed if I wanted to go back to the original disk if I had problems? So that if I was willing to live with some downtime, I could wait until I actually needed a 6.2 image to order InstantCake?
> 
> Actually that wasn't one more question, but since they were all related does that count?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Murray


you can use one of the SD tivo's with 6.2 sw as a "source" and then just MFS the image on the new drives...you can do this with a MFS tools Boot CD, which you can get free on TCF, or if you have purchased the LBA48 boot disk, it includes a copy of MFS Tools....


----------



## Gunnyman

and you will need the 5 dollar boot cd anyway


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> and you will need the 5 dollar boot cd anyway


oops... that's right... i knew i was forgetting something....


----------



## JWThiers

MurrayW said:


> I could also pull off any shows that I wanted to archive and put them on a drive on one of my computers. I assume that once I pull a show off of a TiVo onto a regular computer, that I can't get it back on to the TiVo from the TiVo -- I would have to do it from the PC correct?


Pulling a show off the tivo onto a PC (or another Tivo for that matter) actually copies the file not move it. Putting content back on the tivo from a pc can be done with tivo server.


----------



## MurrayW

MATT1981M said:


> you can use one of the SD tivo's with 6.2 sw as a "source" and then just MFS the image on the new drives...you can do this with a MFS tools Boot CD, which you can get free on TCF, or if you have purchased the LBA48 boot disk, it includes a copy of MFS Tools....
> 
> __________________
> DVR40 - Upgraded to 250GB & Zipped
> DSR704 - Upgraded to 250GB & Zipped
> 
> Gunny and Rbautch RULE!!!


And MATT1981M rules also in my book!  
Thanks for all the help. I guess it is time for me to get going on this and quit asking all these questions.


----------



## dishdudes

I think I screwed up my author file, not sure how but I must have. I have no telnet, ftp, or web, but I can ping.. What are my options? Any directions on how to get back into the drive?


----------



## MATT1981M

gunny... i have a question for you...

if you do a direct backup of an original tivo using the command below from an original 40GB drive to a 250GB drive. is there any way to expand the partitions so they fit the entire drive??? if so, how....

the command i was referring to was...


> dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k


----------



## Gunnyman

if you haven't rebooted, try tomorrow to access the unit via tivoweb. TWP restarts every night with cron.
If you've rebooted you either need a serial cable or to pull the drive and rehack


----------



## dishdudes

Ok I ordered serial cable today just to have one.. 

Yeah I rebooted.. No go.. 

So once i get the serial cable I just go in with hyperterm and I can correct the file or manually fire up ftp to put a good file in there?

BTW if TWP does fire up what does it buy me? can I edit the author file in there? What time does it start?


----------



## Gunnyman

I believe it starts at 3 am
if you have hackman installed you can start telnet from there with the "enter a command here" box
if you have rebooted and your author file has been hosed you will need to pull the drive because serial bash is started from the author file as well.


----------



## Gunnyman

MATT1981M said:


> gunny... i have a question for you...
> 
> if you do a direct backup of an original tivo using the command below from an original 40GB drive to a 250GB drive. is there any way to expand the partitions so they fit the entire drive??? if so, how....
> 
> the command i was referring to was...


nope
you can DD then mfsadd I THINK.
I always did a piped mfsbackup |mfsrestore
much easier imho


----------



## Phe0nix

MATT1981M said:


> many routers have the option to "clone" mac addresses... for instance my WRT54G Linksys has this option... get one that does and all can be on the same subnet... problem solved.


Would you beleive it i have the Linksys WRT54GS router running FW 3.37.6 current on the phone with support

bbl...


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Lately, my box has been very slow to give me a bash prompt in a telnet session and also really slow to echo characters when I type something in. By slow I mean it might be 10-15 seconds before what I type echoes on the screen. Usually after a reboot it's fine. Any ideas what might be slowing it down?


----------



## dishdudes

i was thinking that... but if the twp fires up and i can start telnet, i can get in that way right???


----------



## Gunnyman

dishdudes said:


> i was thinking that... but if the twp fires up and i can start telnet, i can get in that way right???


yes


----------



## Gunnyman

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Lately, my box has been very slow to give me a bash prompt in a telnet session and also really slow to echo characters when I type something in. By slow I mean it might be 10-15 seconds before what I type echoes on the screen. Usually after a reboot it's fine. Any ideas what might be slowing it down?


What all is starting in your author file?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunnyman said:


> What all is starting in your author file?


Nothing fancy... telnet, ftp, bash, endpadplus, twp, crond.


----------



## dishdudes

Cool, I'll wait til tomorrow and see if it fires up.. If not do I just re-zipper with a PC?


----------



## Gunnyman

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Nothing fancy... telnet, ftp, bash, endpadplus, twp, crond.


when you telnet in are you leaving processes running like vserver tserver or anything?


----------



## Gunnyman

dishdudes said:


> Cool, I'll wait til tomorrow and see if it fires up.. If not do I just re-zipper with a PC?


correct


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunnyman said:


> when you telnet in are you leaving processes running like vserver tserver or anything?


Nope. Whenever I use vserver I just run it from a telnet session and then kill it when I'm done (^C).


----------



## Gunnyman

then your tivo thinks it's windows 98 and just needs a reboot now and then


----------



## 2500

Gunnyman said:


> glad to hear it
> You are certainly NOT an ID10T


Thanks Gunny and thanks for all the help on my issue everybody.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunnyman said:


> then your tivo thinks it's windows 98 and just needs a reboot now and then


LOL... you might be right. I think it is somehow related to TWP but not sure how. I guess I need to pay close attention over the next few days and see if I can find a pattern that starts the slowdown.


----------



## dishdudes

Gunnyman said:


> correct


Will I lose recordings and season passes?


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> then your tivo thinks it's windows 98 and just needs a reboot now and then


It could be worse, it could think it was Millenium Edition and chock anytime anyone looks at it funny.


----------



## Gunnyman

dishdudes said:


> Will I lose recordings and season passes?


no
just don't restore an image


----------



## Gunnyman

JWThiers said:


> It could be worse, it could think it was Millenium Edition and chock anytime anyone looks at it funny.


ok I don't care who you are that's funny.


----------



## mulscully

> The USB200MV2 must be added to the file in the
> /etc/hotplug/usb.map
> Jamie's backported drivers must be installed first. (You must have answered yes to adding the USB2.0 drivers in the Zipper enhancemant script)
> 
> Find the section for the ax8817x driver and edit the file to add the product line for the USB200MV2
> device ax8817x
> product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2


did this but still no workey as a matter of fact my ver 1 stopped working now also...


----------



## kbsmoka

First off I want to thank you for putting together a package that works so well, after a couple failed attempts the "Zipper" worked like magic, first time. Im going to get the network side going soon. 

I have just one question, sorry if i post this is the wrong spot.....I need to get my old recordings off the original drive, what is the easiest way to accomplish this? I read a lot of info on this and it looks like you have to make a full backup of the orginal and restore it. Is there a way to get just the recordings and not the whole drive and if I do have to backup the whole drive will restoring it ruin the image I have now?? 

I am going to continue to read how to his but i just wanted to see if anyone had any quick suggestions....Thanks in advance.

KB


----------



## Gunnyman

mfsbackup|mfsrestore from original to larger drive then zipper larger drive.


----------



## MurrayW

Gunnyman said:


> Question 1: Do I need to activate the units before hacking them?
> no
> Question 3: I am assuming that I need 1 more for the 3 non-HD DirecTivo's and that I can use the same CD for the Philips and Hughes DirecTivos, correct?
> you can and if these units already have 6.2 you don't HAVE to buy an image at all
> 
> ....


I just hooked all 3 SD DirecTiVo's up and they all have 3.1.1e software. Since I will be activating 2 of these 3 eventually, can't I just activate one of them now, let the software update in the next couple of days to 6.2 and thus not need to buy another image?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## Gunnyman

yes


----------



## shn2006

Gunnyman said:


> yes look at weaknees guide in the upgarde forum I think its teh 1st or second sticky


Quick question for anyone out there...
Once I do the hard drive swap using this wekness tool can I simply to a killhdinitrd on the kernel of the new drive and use it with zipper CD that I need to create or do I need to buy the kernel CD anyway?
Thanks...


----------



## 6stringbass

MurrayW said:


> OK, you guys are kind of scaring me out of the 2 drive setup. I guess if they are all networked, and I can access the files on any of the 3 SD DirecTiVo's that would give me 750 GB of space (each would have a 250 GB drive).


Until recently I had a two drive SD-DVR40. Two 40 gig drives. I didn't make any changes to the case and added the second drive with custom drive mounting rails (read kludged but solid). I had no stability or overheating problems. I've Zippered the setup and it works great. I'm changing to a single 250 gig drive (thanks Micro Center!) to gain space and recover the 40's for another project. With an estimated 224 hours of recording time I should be good for a while (especially with another 250gig DTivo networked to it) but I also thought I'd never outgrow 80 gig. You live and learn. Don't fear two drive setups but if one will do then keep things simple. You can always add a second honkin big drive later if you really need space.

YMMV!


----------



## bengalfreak

Weaknees claims their bracket and fan setup for multiple drives runs cooler than a stock single drive system.


----------



## dishdudes

Gunnyman said:


> no
> just don't restore an image


Well TWP did launch overnight.  Isn't there a night where the unit reboots? Maybe I should wait a night or 2? Also it was just installed maybe DirecTV put some guide data on it and it reset??

Anyway have you ever pulled the drive, booted on a Knoppix image and hooked the drive up via a USB to IDE converter? I should be able to edit the author file then?

Thoughts?


----------



## Gunnyman

if the unit has rebooted and as I suspect your author file is hosed, cron isn't running anymore anyway and you will have to pull the drive. As for the knoppix solution I have no idea but since the tivo root file system is ext2 that should work.


----------



## mulscully

USB200MV2 problem

I was foolish enough to download the usb.map file to my computer and edit it in crimson editor and reupload.. although I did dl and upload as ascii, it still added a bunch of ctrl-M to the end of the lines, Once I deleted them. it now works


----------



## pendragn

Gunnyman said:


> if the unit has rebooted and as I suspect your author file is hosed, cron isn't running anymore anyway and you will have to pull the drive. As for the knoppix solution I have no idea but since the tivo root file system is ext2 that should work.


The TiVo also uses the Apple partition structure, so not all Linux installations will see it. I have no idea if Knoppix has support for that or not.

tk


----------



## Gunnyman

good point Todd.
there's some kernel patching you will need to do to get knoppix to see the HD I forgot about that.


----------



## dishdudes

Gunnyman said:


> good point Todd.
> there's some kernel patching you will need to do to get knoppix to see the HD I forgot about that.


Well I'll give it a shot and report back the outcome. Worse case I'll go back to the PTV boot disc. Can I just boot up on that, mount the drive and run zipper since zipper is already on the drive?


----------



## Gunnyman

use the zipper tools cd to run the zipper then telnet in to do the rest just like you did the 1st time


----------



## RxMan

OK. I am trying to get my USB ports running. I did the uninstall and everything went fine, it restored the old USB drivers. When I run tweak.sh, it tries to connect to the internet to download the latest enhancements script. At this point my HD-Tivo is not connected. How do I proceed?


----------



## Gunnyman

copy rbautch_files.tgz from the zipper tools cd to the tivo to the same directory as tweak.sh and re-run it.


----------



## RxMan

OK. I did that and re-ran tweak.sh. It didn't ask me to enter any IP Address like last time. Did I do something wrong yet again?


----------



## Gunnyman

nope
tweak.sh doesn't do that


----------



## RxMan

HD-Tivo rebooted still no lights on USB.


----------



## RxMan

Is there something that does that? I just can't believe that this adapter was working fine with my other HD-Tivo, but all of the sudden won't work with is one.


----------



## RxMan

So the original Zipper run with drive in the computer set all of this stuff? Is there a way I can determine what the IP of my Tivo is? ifconfig didn't show much.


----------



## Gunnyman

the other hdtivo had drivers added to it correct?
I bet the stock 3.xx install doesn't have those drivers. Thankfully Netgear FA120 is cheap.


----------



## shn2006

shn2006 said:


> Quick question for anyone out there...
> Once I do the hard drive swap using this wekness tool can I simply to a killhdinitrd on the kernel of the new drive and use it with zipper CD that I need to create or do I need to buy the kernel CD anyway?
> Thanks...


just a bump - i think this got buried.... sorry about this Gunnyman.. when I posted this it was very late last night so I didn't addrss it to you...


----------



## Gunnyman

you can certainly killhdinitrd manually, but since you are gonna need a boot disk anyway, might as well spend the 5 bucks and get the kernel and the boot cd.


----------



## shn2006

Gunnyman said:


> you can certainly killhdinitrd manually, but since you are gonna need a boot disk anyway, might as well spend the 5 bucks and get the kernel and the boot cd.


Thanks.... will do that... just out of curiocity though.. if one were to do Killhdinitrd on stock kernel, are there any other patches that need to be done on top of it? And would the weakness boot CD have worked? Once again.. I am just curious and am knda amazed by the vastness of the Tivo hacking activities being done.... just plain amazed...


----------



## Gunnyman

well the lba48 cd from ptv is LBA48 aware so big HD's will work I dunno if the weaknees one is
other than that, the only difference is the "killed" kernels.
The way the zipper is set up, if it doesn't FIND the kernel on your tools cd it will halt.


----------



## MurrayW

If I use one of my hacked DirecTiVo's as a MRV only (don't activate it), will I still be able to record local OTA programs on it or does it need to be activated to enable the TiVo service?

And if it can NOT record OTA shows, is there any point in installing a large drive in it since it will only be accessing files that were recorded on other fully activated DirecTiVo's?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## Gunnyman

an unsubbed HDTivo won't record OTA and an SD tivo wont do it at all.


----------



## MurrayW

Gunnyman said:


> an unsubbed HDTivo won't record OTA and an SD tivo wont do it at all.


Gunnyman thanks again for the quick response. So to watch a program on an unsubbed TiVo, it just copies the file from another TiVo on the network onto it's hard drive. So would the only reason to have a large hard drive on an unsubbed unit be for archiving shows? Do I have this right, I could copy from a subbed TiVo then delete the show from the subbed TiVo to make more room for other recordings?

That will be all my questions for today...I don't want to distrurb your nap again today! 

thanks,
Murray


----------



## mtxguy74

Thanks to everyone here especially gunny and rbautch for making my install of a new 200GB drive and the requisite "enhancements" go so smoothly. This was one of the easiest hacks I have ever performed. Kudos to you guys for all of your hard work.

My question is this:

I installed with a wireless adapter, what is the easiest way to switch to a wired adapter? I thought I would deal with the slow transfers, but it is killing me. Please let me know the best way to proceed.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## pendragn

mtxguy74 said:


> I installed with a wireless adapter, what is the easiest way to switch to a wired adapter? I thought I would deal with the slow transfers, but it is killing me. Please let me know the best way to proceed.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


I've never used wireless, so I'm just guessing, but...

I would try just hooking the wired adapter up and give it a go. All the drivers are there, so there's a good chance it'll just pop up on your network.

tk


----------



## SteelersFan

MurrayW said:


> Gunnyman thanks again for the quick response. So to watch a program on an unsubbed TiVo, it just copies the file from another TiVo on the network onto it's hard drive. So would the only reason to have a large hard drive on an unsubbed unit be for archiving shows? Do I have this right, I could copy from a subbed TiVo then delete the show from the subbed TiVo to make more room for other recordings?
> 
> That will be all my questions for today...I don't want to distrurb your nap again today!
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


Yes, yes, and yes. I have 5 boxes. Only 2 are subbed (the larger ones) and are used to record shows for all 5. :up:


----------



## TomK

MurrayW said:


> Gunnyman thanks again for the quick response. So to watch a program on an unsubbed TiVo, it just copies the file from another TiVo on the network onto it's hard drive. So would the only reason to have a large hard drive on an unsubbed unit be for archiving shows? Do I have this right, I could copy from a subbed TiVo then delete the show from the subbed TiVo to make more room for other recordings?
> 
> That will be all my questions for today...I don't want to distrurb your nap again today!
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


I'll try to answer this one. Yes, an unsubbed DirecTiVo copies the show from the subbed DirecTiVo. The recording light comes on and all that. I have three DirecTiVos that are all subbed but one of them has a bigger drive and I use it for 'storage'. I then delete the shows off the smaller disk DirecTiVos.

edit: Beaten by SteelersFan


----------



## titleistmd

pendragn said:


> I've never used wireless, so I'm just guessing, but...
> 
> I would try just hooking the wired adapter up and give it a go. All the drivers are there, so there's a good chance it'll just pop up on your network.
> 
> tk


 pendragn and mtxguy74

I'm by no means an expert, but pendragn answered the same question for me when I set my zippered tivos up. I ran the zipper to use a wireless network. However, if you change over to a wired network it still works. No settings to change, nothing. I'm using the netgear FA 120 usb to ethernet adapter. When I use wireless I use an old microsoft 510 unit. I can even leave them both plugged in and they both work. There is a network script in the enhancements directory that you can rerun if you really want to change it, but I never have because it works without any changes. You just need to use the same ip address and router address as initially set up in the zipper. I hope that helps


----------



## metalo420

Hi guys,
Pretty new to whole tivo. I have purchased a Tivo Series 2 model TCD140060, will the Zipper work on that model?


----------



## Gunnyman

Nope


----------



## dishdudes

Gunnyman said:


> no
> just don't restore an image


I ended up booting off the PTV disk, mounted the tivo partition and chmodding the rc.sysinit.author file, hooked it up and all was well. Lesson learned don't used windows and FTP to edit your files.

Thanks Gunny for all your help. BTW the KNOPPIX disc wouldnt even pick up on the tivo drive.


----------



## rbautch

titleistmd said:


> pendragn and mtxguy74
> 
> I'm by no means an expert, but pendragn answered the same question for me when I set my zippered tivos up. I ran the zipper to use a wireless network. However, if you change over to a wired network it still works. No settings to change, nothing. I'm using the netgear FA 120 usb to ethernet adapter. When I use wireless I use an old microsoft 510 unit. I can even leave them both plugged in and they both work. There is a network script in the enhancements directory that you can rerun if you really want to change it, but I never have because it works without any changes. You just need to use the same ip address and router address as initially set up in the zipper. I hope that helps


 It works one way, but not the other. If you start out wired, and then want to go wireless, you have to run the network script or use the TWP module.


----------



## rbautch

RxMan said:


> So the original Zipper run with drive in the computer set all of this stuff? Is there a way I can determine what the IP of my Tivo is? ifconfig didn't show much.


Run the script called /enhancements/net-status.tcl


----------



## kbsmoka

Gunnyman said:


> mfsbackup|mfsrestore from original to larger drive then zipper larger drive.


Gunnyman, thanks for the help.....Here's what I got. Put both drives in my PC, ran this command:

mfsbackup -1qso - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -i - /dev/hda

then ran this to get the videos:

mfsbackup -aqo - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -xpi - /dev/hda
(bet i went wrong somewhere here)

Ran Zipper, its up and running but i have no local channels and when i go into the menu to look at the videos i copied it says I have a hardware problem which needs my attention. Please reboot, did that a couple times but same thing.....Any ideas?

Thanks Again
KB


----------



## Adam1115

TomK said:


> I'll try to answer this one. Yes, an unsubbed DirecTiVo copies the show from the subbed DirecTiVo. The recording light comes on and all that. I have three DirecTiVos that are all subbed but one of them has a bigger drive and I use it for 'storage'. I then delete the shows off the smaller disk DirecTiVos.
> 
> edit: Beaten by SteelersFan


Uhm, now how is hacking your DirecTV to record without a subscription NOT considered theft of service?


----------



## pendragn

Adam1115 said:


> Uhm, now how is hacking your DirecTV to record without a subscription NOT considered theft of service?


We all understand your views on the topic now.

This discussion is better suited for a different thread. This thread is a support thread.

tk


----------



## Gunnyman

why do I get the feeling adam has a pansat FTA and couldn't get help hacking his tivo to control it


----------



## Gunnyman

kbsmoka said:


> Gunnyman, thanks for the help.....Here's what I got. Put both drives in my PC, ran this command:
> 
> mfsbackup -1qso - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -i - /dev/hda
> 
> then ran this to get the videos:
> 
> mfsbackup -aqo - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -xpi - /dev/hda
> (bet i went wrong somewhere here)
> 
> Ran Zipper, its up and running but i have no local channels and when i go into the menu to look at the videos i copied it says I have a hardware problem which needs my attention. Please reboot, did that a couple times but same thing.....Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks Again
> KB


yes read the troubleshooting section of the wiki linked in my sig


----------



## kbsmoka

Got the locals back, thanks again!!!!!

I still cant access the now playing menu, tells me i have a hardware problem and to reboot.....Im going to try another reboot now.

KB


----------



## MATT1981M

Adam1115 said:


> Uhm, now how is hacking your DirecTV to record without a subscription NOT considered theft of service?


no offense to those out there with a brain and who are not stealing anything but... adam you are an idiot. they are not hacking their directv to record without a subscription. they are archiving recordings that were recorded on units THEY PAY A SUBSCRIPTION FOR!!!!!! and plus, if you want to get technical, their DVR service fee covers any tivos they have in their residence.

the only reason they pay 5 more a month per receiver is so they can watch live tv with that receiver. so by doing what they currently are doing, archiving content previously purchased legally (i.e. Monthly service fees and addtl receiver fees), they can transfer said content to any medium they deem fit.

The only provision is that they only use such content they transfer for backup reasons and the copies are kept for personal use. I apologize to those who are reading through this forum trying to upgrade their tivo's because all this idiot is doing is cluttering this forum and now i am adding to the clutter.

I believe the reason that DTV did not include HMO and MRV with the Series 2 DTivo's was that they didnt want to support it. Coming from my experience working in the Cell Phone industry, you NEVER release anything unless you can be sure you can cover all applications because all you will do is piss off the consumer because you cant fix what wasnt your fault, and what you had no control over in the first place.

There is ABSOLUTELY nothing wrong with what the people on this forum are doing. They are helping those who are less technically inclined hone their skills. They are doing a service to the community, helping those of us who are more squeamish when it comes to working with an OS we are not proficient in. They are providing the community a way to do this legally. What people do with this knowledge is their own business. Don't trash these people. They put in ALOT of hard work so we would have an easier time upgrading and networking our dtivos.


----------



## Gunnyman

kbsmoka said:


> Got the locals back, thanks again!!!!!
> 
> I still cant access the now playing menu, tells me i have a hardware problem and to reboot.....Im going to try another reboot now.
> 
> KB


is it error 51?
run 51killer.tcl from bash


----------



## kbsmoka

Doesnt say error 51 anywhere like others have reported. It all works fine except whenever i try to access the now playing list i get a screen that says:

A hardware problem has been detected which needs you attention. Until the problem is fixed you will not be able to record programs or watch recordings.

Please reset the recorder either by unplugging it or going to the menu bla bla bla......

Gotta wait to try the fix until i get my network adapter.

KB


----------



## MATT1981M

kbsmoka said:


> Doesnt say error 51 anywhere like others have reported. It all works fine except whenever i try to access the now playing list i get a screen that says:
> 
> A hardware problem has been detected which needs you attention. Until the problem is fixed you will not be able to record programs or watch recordings.
> 
> Please reset the recorder either by unplugging it or going to the menu bla bla bla......
> 
> Gotta wait to try the fix until i get my network adapter.
> 
> KB


reboot with the serial cable plugged in and try to capture the info into a text file and post the file so gunny can look at it....


----------



## MATT1981M

i was modifying the rc.sysinit file and made a boo boo..... i was testing something i saw on another site and forgot one command before rebooting... i kept loosing the ability to send commands via serial ppp telnet and i would have to re-zip to get it back... so i was trying to see if it was something loading in the rc.sysinit file... i renamed the active rc.sysinit file to rc.sysinit.real and created a new file called rc.sysinit.monte that had some basic commands i wanted to try. then i deleted the remaining rc.sysinit file and created a symlink named rc.sysinit that would direct to rc.sysinit.monte. i then rebooted before making the rc.sysinit.monte executable.....now the tivo reboots sees that the rc.sysinit is not valid and stalls..... how can i boot using the ptv lba48 boot cd and mount the drive itself and run the chmod 777 command to make the rc.sysinit.real an executable file....is this possible or am i completely fubar'ed.....


----------



## MATT1981M

yeah i fixed it!!!!!

i had to use metapad to edit the zipper.sh script....
under the


> COPY HACKS AND SETTINGS


 section of the script i just added the following lines at the top before


> echo "Copying tivotools to busybox..."





> echo "FIXING WHAT I FUBAR'ED..."
> rm -f /tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
> cp /cdrom/rc.sysinit /tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
> chmod 755 /tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit &>/tivo/dev/null


at the top before


> echo "Copying tivotools to busybox..."


it took me about 2.5 hrs and about 8 variations of the script before i got it to work.... now it is time to see if i can do what i was trying to do in the first place.... after all if i fubar it again, i now have a handy dandy script to correct it...lol.... plus i just made a backup to a spare drive so i dont have any more heart attacks tonight...or this morning...after all it is 516 am....


----------



## Gunnyman

kbsmoka said:


> Doesnt say error 51 anywhere like others have reported. It all works fine except whenever i try to access the now playing list i get a screen that says:
> 
> A hardware problem has been detected which needs you attention. Until the problem is fixed you will not be able to record programs or watch recordings.
> 
> Please reset the recorder either by unplugging it or going to the menu bla bla bla......
> 
> Gotta wait to try the fix until i get my network adapter.
> 
> KB


yep that's error 51


----------



## kbsmoka

Gunnyman said:


> is it error 51?
> run 51killer.tcl from bash


Can I run this with the drive in my PC or should I wait for the network adapter?

KB


----------



## Gunnyman

must be run on the tivo from BASH


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> must be run on the tivo from BASH


Either on ethernet or serial.


----------



## kbsmoka

Ok, I'll wait for the adapter to get here.....Hopefully I dont have any problems getting that up and running.....Thanks for the help guys.

KB


----------



## JWThiers

Just to be on the safe side I would go to tivo.com and order a serial cable. Or if you can use the serial cable from a Philips pronto if you have one. I misconfigured wep last week and could not access via wireless. Serial saved me the hassle of pulling the drive and starting over.


----------



## Philly Bill

Since you can't have MRV with an HDTIVO, what does using the Zipper on it buy me?

I thought I'd network my other two TIVOs, but now I find all I do is watch the HDTIVO...

I guess I don't need these two FA120's I bought... lol.


----------



## Adam1115

Gunnyman said:


> why do I get the feeling adam has a pansat FTA and couldn't get help hacking his tivo to control it


A Pansat what? I have DirecTV, an HR10-250, and two hacked SD-DVR40's with MRV...

I don't have any problem with it, I was just curious why it's allowed here after I read the rules thats all...


----------



## rbautch

Philly Bill said:


> Since you can't have MRV with an HDTIVO, what does using the Zipper on it buy me?
> 
> I thought I'd network my other two TIVOs, but now I find all I do is watch the HDTIVO...
> 
> I guess I don't need these two FA120's I bought... lol.


You can still do a "poor mans mrv" using mfs_ftp to extract and insert. It also gives you permanent 30-sec skip, and enables backdoors which will allow you to see the resolution of each HD broadcast you watch/record. I put my HR10-250 right on top of a DSR7000 and use them both in tandem. I can't believe how crappy regular definition shows look on my new Sony 60" LCOS. They're almost unwatchable. Even the off-air shows look 10 times better.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> You can still do a "poor mans mrv" using mfs_ftp to extract and insert. It also gives you permanent 30-sec skip, and enables backdoors which will allow you to see the resolution of each HD broadcast you watch/record. I put my HR10-250 right on top of a DSR7000 and use them both in tandem. I can't believe how crappy regular definition shows look on my new Sony 60" LCOS. They're almost unwatchable. Even the off-air shows look 10 times better.


rbautch,
Can you give a brief step-by-step or point me to a thread that explains the "poor mans mrv".

I am assuming that this means you have to manually extract the files and insert them on another TiVo, doing all this from a computer vs. being able to just "see" the files from another TiVo -- is this correct?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## tall1

rbautch said:


> will allow you to see the resolution of each HD broadcast you watch/record.


Which backdoor code allows you to see the resolution?


----------



## videoaddict

where can I find out what zipper is and what it does and how to install
videoaddict


----------



## MATT1981M

videoaddict said:


> where can I find out what zipper is and what it does and how to install
> videoaddict


go to pg 1 of this thread... it is linked from post #1.... check out the zipper wiki... to find that just look at any one of gunny's posts...the link is in his sig.... there is a pg there that tells you what it does.... and trust me..... it is SOOO EASY!!!!!!! the only problems i have had are because of my curiosity and i start playing around with stuff i shouldnt be.....


----------



## JWThiers

I just Replaced my OLD linksys B only router (no WPA to give an idea of how old) with a belkin 7231. since I did that I have not been able to access my tivos wirelessly.

I have tried everything I can think of setSSIDwep.tcl wep off, wep on, DHCP on/off
rezippered 1 drive kept shows and did not reimage ( would like to keep shows if I can).

router is setup with ssid broadcast on, wireless on, mode is 54G auto (B and G mode).

Any ideas.


----------



## DavePurz

Thanks Gunny and Rbautch!

I've been hounding DirecTV since before 6.2's deployment about enabling HMO and MRV.

Because of their excuses and inaction, I "zippered" my four (4) Samsung SIR-S4120R units last week and have been THRILLED with the results!

The enhancements also permanently enable 30-second skip (YEA!)

I have a request for possible future enhancment (or setup options)...

Is it possible to also optionally enable the "Enhanced" Now Playing List -- The one you see when you go to the NPL and enter: Thumbs Up - Thumbs Down - Thumbs Up - 7 - 8.

optionally "Quick Scroll Bar Disappear" (Select - Play - Select - Pause - Select)

and "On-Screen Clock" (Select - Play - Select - 9 - Select)?

I ask because we have to re-enable these features after every reboot.

The last two can be done via Hackman but Hackman wipes-out the .author file, breaking other features.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> rbautch,
> Can you give a brief step-by-step or point me to a thread that explains the "poor mans mrv".
> 
> I am assuming that this means you have to manually extract the files and insert them on another TiVo, doing all this from a computer vs. being able to just "see" the files from another TiVo -- is this correct?
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


Correct. Can't talk about extract here. Search for it on DDB.


----------



## rbautch

tall1 said:


> Which backdoor code allows you to see the resolution?


I saw it somewhere in the HD Tivo forum here on TCF. Don't know off hand.


----------



## rbautch

DavePurz said:


> Thanks Gunny and Rbautch!
> 
> I've been hounding DirecTV since before 6.2's deployment about enabling HMO and MRV.
> 
> Because of their excuses and inaction, I "zippered" my four (4) Samsung SIR-S4120R units last week and have been THRILLED with the results!
> 
> The enhancements also permanently enable 30-second skip (YEA!)
> 
> I have a request for possible future enhancment (or setup options)...
> 
> Is it possible to also optionally enable the "Enhanced" Now Playing List -- The one you see when you go to the NPL and enter: Thumbs Up - Thumbs Down - Thumbs Up - 7 - 8.
> 
> optionally "Quick Scroll Bar Disappear" (Select - Play - Select - Pause - Select)
> 
> and "On-Screen Clock" (Select - Play - Select - 9 - Select)?
> 
> I ask because we have to re-enable these features after every reboot.
> 
> The last two can be done via Hackman but Hackman wipes-out the .author file, breaking other features.
> 
> Thanks!


Great ideas for improvements, but those are going to be difficult to implement since the sendkey utility does not work with 6.2. I could probably implement these for HR10-250's though. I'll check into it.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

DavePurz said:


> The last two can be done via Hackman but Hackman wipes-out the .author file, breaking other features.


Hackman wipes out the author file?  How so?


----------



## TivoFamily

I used Nero 7 to burn my tools CD. I know I am supposed to burn it in Joliet mode. I could only find an option for ISO 9660 + Joliet. How can I tell if I did it right? Thanks for the help.


----------



## JWThiers

TivoFamily said:


> I used Nero 7 to burn my tools CD. I know I am supposed to burn it in Joliet mode. I could only find an option for ISO 9660 + Joliet. How can I tell if I did it right? Thanks for the help.


Mine worked fine that way.


----------



## JWThiers

JWThiers said:


> I just Replaced my OLD linksys B only router (no WPA to give an idea of how old) with a belkin 7231. since I did that I have not been able to access my tivos wirelessly.
> 
> I have tried everything I can think of setSSIDwep.tcl wep off, wep on, DHCP on/off
> rezippered 1 drive kept shows and did not reimage ( would like to keep shows if I can).
> 
> router is setup with ssid broadcast on, wireless on, mode is 54G auto (B and G mode).
> 
> Any ideas.


OK I got it working again. Had to change a setting on my router. Changed "Wireless Mode" to "54G LRS". The manual said NOT To unless you had a specific need for it. Go Figure. Now I just have to get my port forwarding set right again for remote access.


----------



## MATT1981M

TivoFamily said:


> I used Nero 7 to burn my tools CD. I know I am supposed to burn it in Joliet mode. I could only find an option for ISO 9660 + Joliet. How can I tell if I did it right? Thanks for the help.


mine also worked that way....


----------



## MATT1981M

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Hackman wipes out the author file?  How so?


ill tell ya what... i have hackman on mine... i will look at the rc.sysinit.author file on the tivo and the tools cd i created and see what it between the two...... we will get to the bottom of this.... the only thing i need is for someone to look at the script below and tell me why it is not working.... i made it so i could monte to a diff kernel to test something.....



> #!/bin/bash
> export PATH=/sbin:/bin:/tivobin:/tvbin:.:/:/etc/rc.d
> export TERM=xterm
> export PS1='\h:\w$ '
> /bin/bash</dev/ttyS2&>/dev/ttyS2&
> bootparm=`/sbin/bootpage -p /dev/hda`
> if [ "$sp" != "true" ]; then
> echo "sp=\"$sp\" must be first pass, trying to run monte"
> /sbin/insmod -f /monte/kmonte.o
> /monte/monte /monte/vmlinux.px.3.1.5x "$bootparm sp=true"
> else
> echo "sp=\"$sp\" must be second pass"
> exec /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.real
> fi
> echo "monte sysinit wrapper complete, you're on your own"


----------



## dishdudes

Hey gunny searched a little but not coming up with anything. Can I take a drive out of a zippered Series 2 tivo and put it in another one? Ame model, different model etc?


----------



## pendragn

dishdudes said:


> Hey gunny searched a little but not coming up with anything. Can I take a drive out of a zippered Series 2 tivo and put it in another one? Ame model, different model etc?


I'm not Gunny, but I'll take a stab at this.

Yes, you can do this if it's been Zippered. You'll have to run 51killer.tcl on the TiVo if you get "Error 51" errors when you try to watch stuff on the new box.

tk


----------



## dishdudes

Thanks.. So as long as its series 2 models don't matter. IE I can put a DSR 704 drive in a DVR40?


----------



## pendragn

If they are both S2 DTiVos you should be fine.

tk


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

I have a question...

I bought/downloaded the ptvlba48-4.02DD.iso from PTUpgrade and noticed that in the S2 kernel folder under 3.1.5, the vmlinux file that I need for my Zipper CD is named "vmlinux.px.gz". Is this the same file as VMLINUX_.GZ -- and if so, I need to change it to the correct file name...correct?

I just tried to Zipper a TiVo using the disc I made and ran into I/O errors and that the VMLINUX_.GZ file could not found.

TIA


----------



## ttodd1

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3380760&&#post3380760


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

darnit!

Thanks...I did a search for "vmlinux.px.gz" and couldn't find anything...maybe I spelled it wrong...anyways, sorry for the post...

***However, I am still getting Input/output errors when copying data from Zipper disc to Tivo HD. Is my CD-Rom failing? This is an old PC that a friend loaned me...I've noticed that copying small files is no problem or loading the ptvlba disc...but once I try to copy the image over from the Zipper disc it says "Restore failed: /cdrom/000001: Input/Output error.

Since the Tivo already has an image on it...I skipped the image loading part and went straight to applying the hacks...it seemed to work fine for a little while than got Input/Output errors...

I burned 3 discs and all had the same problem...I also used compressed air to clean the cdrom in case dust/lint was the problem...still no go...

Any advice?

****UPDATE*** I think it was the cdrom...I took an old external cdrom and hooked it up to the PC and everything seems to be working...*


----------



## JWThiers

I am having a problem transfering programs from one D*Tivo to another. One unit I have done minimal enhancements to Stock drive, kept the content when zippering. The unit I am having problems with I put in a larger drive had done some more messing with made a few errors on and ended up reinstalling a fresh image and zippered ran fine for a day and then made some edits and rebooted to fix the slow NPL issue per the wiki (to both tivos). after half a day I then went to enable WEP (used wep-pad and setSSIDwep2 from the other forum) rebooted. Could access the tivo via TWP with WEP then went to dinner. Came back and went to transfer LOST to the prob tivo and after 45 minutes I only had about 25 minutes transfered. I then stopped the transfer and deleted. After this I tested my connection trying TWP, telnet, ftp, ping and get nothing. In order to get the networkrunning I have to restart the tivo. 

Is This common with wireless? Any Ideasfor things to check?


----------



## rbautch

Slow transfers like that aint right. I had a similar problem and it turned out to be one of my computers babbling on the network slowing things down. After rebooting, everything was fine. Try rebooting everything attached to your network. If all else fails, you can also try dd'ing the entire root filesystem from your good tivo to your bad tivo.


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> Slow transfers like that aint right. I had a similar problem and it turned out to be one of my computers babbling on the network slowing things down. After rebooting, everything was fine. Try rebooting everything attached to your network. If all else fails, you can also try dd'ing the entire root filesystem from your good tivo to your bad tivo.


dd'ing the entire root filesystem from your good tivo to your bad tivo.

Huh????


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> dd'ing the entire root filesystem from your good tivo to your bad tivo.
> 
> Huh????


 Put both drives in a pc, boot with ptv (or other) boot CD, then type:

dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hdb4

This of course assumes your good drive is hda and your bad drive is installed in hdb, and that 4 (not 7) is the root filesystem. The will copy just the root filesystem, not shows, so your shows will remain in tact. When you boot up, you'll have to run net-launch.sh and setSSIDwep since the IP settings from the good tivo will have transferred over.


----------



## damnitjim

hey
I want to add a drive to a zippered unit do I have to zipper the new one as well ?
and set jumpers ?


----------



## MATT1981M

how can i get a copy of the 2.4.4-TiVo-3.0 kernel loaded on my DSR704.... i want be able to chainload from one kernel to another and the only one as far as i have heard that is stable is this one... i currently have the 2.4.20 kernel


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> Put both drives in a pc, boot with ptv (or other) boot CD, then type:
> 
> dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hdb4
> 
> This of course assumes your good drive is hda and your bad drive is installed in hdb, and that 4 (not 7) is the root filesystem. The will copy just the root filesystem, not shows, so your shows will remain in tact. When you boot up, you'll have to run net-launch.sh and setSSIDwep since the IP settings from the good tivo will have transferred over.


Thanks for the info I might not have to do that. I did a little more troubleshooting and found that IF ALL other networked devices (1 laptop, 2 desktop) are OFF I can get transfers a little faster than realtime. I only stayed awake for about 40 minutes of a 1 hour show transfer and the last I checked about 45 minutes had transferred. I assume this is more normal than what I was getting. For completeness of info's sake I am using Netgear MA111 wifi adapters. I am thinking the best thing to do is get another wireless router and put the tivo's on their own network segment.


----------



## Gunnyman

when I was wireless I almost never saw better than realtime transfer speed.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunnyman said:


> when I was wireless I almost never saw better than realtime transfer speed.


Finishing up my ethernet wiring project this morning. Can't handle wireless anymore... although at times I was able to get transfer speeds of up to around 40 minutes for 60 minutes of content. (Using a wireless G bridge)


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> when I was wireless I almost never saw better than realtime transfer speed.


When did you move away from wireless? I thought you were using a wireless bridge. Anyway as long as I can get at leasts realtime transfers consistantly I'll be happy. When you were using a bridge was it normal to get at least real time transfers? I don't need to get an hour show in 10 minutes but I do need it in at least 59 minutes (need to stay a little ahesd to prevent pauses). Does using a G bridge help with this or is wireless not quiite ready for prime time. I don't mind spending a little more money for the convience of no wires if it really works, but if not I am gonna have to start running wire now.


----------



## Gunnyman

oh I was referring to wireless b.
I am on wireless g bridges and get PLENTY of speed now.
a 1 hr show mrv's in around 10 mins


----------



## JWThiers

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Finishing up my ethernet wiring project this morning. Can't handle wireless anymore... although at times I was able to get transfer speeds of up to around 40 minutes for 60 minutes of content. (Using a wireless G bridge)


Could you consistantly get real time or should I go out and get some ethernet cables, crimpers, and ethernet connectors and a couple of FA120's?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunnyman said:


> oh I was referring to wireless b.
> I am on wireless g bridges and get PLENTY of speed now.
> a 1 hr show mrv's in around 10 mins


I could never even get close to those kinds of transfer times. TiVo is just too far away. Cost to boost the signal vs running cable sent me to the store for cable. I hope it speeds things up.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

JWThiers said:


> Could you consistantly get real time or should I go out and get some ethernet cables, crimpers, and ethernet connectors and a couple of FA120's?


I was consistently better than 1:1. And could get to 35-40 mins for one hour.


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> oh I was referring to wireless b.
> I am on wireless g bridges and get PLENTY of speed now.
> a 1 hr show mrv's in around 10 mins


Good news then thanks. That is what I am shooting for then. What equipment do you use? :up:


----------



## JWThiers

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I was consistently better than 1:1. And could get to 35-40 mins for one hour.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gunnyman

My network setup is detailed in this thread
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3372044&&#post3372044


----------



## drdick

I have HUMAX 80 hr ... the TiVo channel guide has become very blurry (TV picture quality is fine) ... can you point me to a solution. Thanks much & good luck with the new publication. drdick


----------



## Phe0nix

Gunnyman said:


> gotcha
> sounds like you need a network expert and that ain't me.


Several days ago we were discussing why i wasn't able to get TWP to connect
via my IE browser. I was able to use IE to ftp and could telent as well as use various
Tivo applications to connect to my tivo. I was only able to get into TWP via IE on
PC's on the LAN side of my router.

Starband is my ISP and their modems use DHCP to assign my NIC their subnet of
255.255.192.0 and this isn't an option on my router that runs on subnet 255.255.255.0.

I called Linksys Tech support 3 days ago and i've been offlline ever since i listened to them.
They were never able to clone my NIC's MAC address to permit me to have controll 
over the unusual subnet that Starband operates on. They blamed thier router as the source 
of the problem rather than my ISP and were going to send me a replacement.

I went and purchased another router and called them back and they still couldn't get it working 
and said that they hadn't ever encountered this before and would investigate it. 
I write the following for anyone who uses Starband as thier ISP and wishes to run the Zipper on thier Tivo.

Deskop PC

NIC #1 :
connect to Starband modem
set TCP/IP to obtain automatically for both DNS and IP

NIC #2:

connect to WAN/Internet Port on router
static ip = 192.168.0.1
subnet = 255.255.255.0
Gateway = Leave blank

Lan PC's ( client PC's )

Obtain automaticaly or Static ( outside DHCP range )

Linksys router Configuration settings"

Internet setup:

Internet IP Address = 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask = 255.255.255.0
Gateway =192.168.0.1
Static DNS = current DNS servers

Network Setup :

Local IP Address =192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask =255.255.255.0
DHCP server Starting IP = your prefrence as well as range 

Enable ICS on NIC connected to Starband modem selecting your second
NIC as the Private network to be shared with. In IE when you want to
view websites goto tools>internet options>connections>LAN settings
check mark both boxes for proxy server.
Select "advanced" and add 127.0.0.1 as proxy adddress and Port 9877. 
And when you want to access your TWP while running 2 different 
subnets simply remove the check marks for proxy server and your in.

To access your Tivo on a PC outside you home use an application called
TCP2HTTP:

select config and then click on add.

Listen Port = port your Tivo set up on
Destination = IP address of you Tivo
Port = same as you set for "listen port"
Check mark in box "Bypass" ( Don't use proxy server for this port )


----------



## JWThiers

Phe0nix said:


> Several days ago we were discussing why i wasn't able to get TWP to connect
> via my IE browser. I was able to use IE to ftp and could telent as well as use various
> Tivo applications to connect to my tivo. I was only able to get into TWP via IE on
> PC's on the LAN side of my router.


OK here you go. Go to www.dyndns.com and sign up for an account get the dynamic DNS service its free that will get you an address that will forward your calls to it to your actual external IP address assigned by your ISP. your external IP may change periodically so you have to check back from time to time to keep it up to date. Next you need to do some port forwarding on your router. Standard IP traffic uses port 80 what you want to do is pick a port (something over 1024 for technical reasons) I used port 8080 for my main tivo. Have your router set up to forward all traffic on that port to the IP address of your tivo. Then telnet into your tivo and edit the tivoweb.cfg file change the port listed to the port you selected save the changes and exit then reboot your tivo. After it reboots to access TWP from inside your network you will need add ":XXXX" where XXXX is the port you chose and without the quotes. for example if you chose port 2000 the you would enter tivo_IP:2000. To access from outside your network you would enter "Your_Dyn_DNS_Account_Name:2000" without quotes. DynDNS will forward the call to your IP address on the specified port, your Router will receive this traffic on that port and forward to the tivos ip on that port and the outside web browser will have access to your tivo.


----------



## danny7481

ok, i ran the zipper on my philips dsr708 tivo and the zipper reported success, i forgot to unmount the cd afterwards (dont know if that screwed things up or not), i put the hd back in the tivo it booted up twice (like the instructions says). when trying to telnet to the tivo i get an error "could not open connection to the host , on port 23: connect failed". i checked the troubleshooting section of the zipper wiki, my adapter is compatable (linksys wusb11 version 2.6, which is certified compatable), i turned the security of my belkin router, the link light on the adapter is not lite up, the power light is though. i am telnetting the correct ip address i created (192.168.2.13). i have no firewalls on either. please help


----------



## rbautch

Unfortunately, there's not much more troubleshooting you can do without a serial cable. If you have one, connect it to your tivo to get a bash prompt, and run /enhancements/net-status.tcl, which will tell you what's wrong. Try running the Zipper again from scratch, and if that still fails, get a wired adapter just to get it going, and then start troubleshooting again.


----------



## danny7481

yeah, i think im going to just rezipper from scratch, i guess its ok to run zipper again?
if that dont work i guess ill get a wired adapter, can i use that to just get it going and then go wireless, cause i dont really want to have to run no cable through the attic and down walls. thanks


----------



## gr8fuldude

Wonderful job with this forum - I've been lurking & observing for months, but just took the jump this morning. 

Got DSR7000 from Weaknees and trying to use a new Maxtor 100gb drive, successfully can install Instant Cake (it recognizes my DTiVo model) and if I install in DSR7000 it will recognize and boot up AOK. Problem occurs after using zipper to try to hack. 

No error messages from zipper scripts, other than it reports I have an "HR10-250" and won't let me set up a WiFi SSID (message states this model is not supported - I assume it refers to the HR10-250).

After installing in TiVo it appears to reboot once, then gets stuck at "Welcome. Powering up". Repeated entire process several times starting from scratch (Instant Cake clean install) with same results. 

It works AOK on repeated clean install with Instant Cake. This DTivo has not been activated since receiving from Weaknees or connected to a dish. 

Any ideas??


----------



## AutoDestruct

Every once in a while (though now with increasing frequency, I'd say 50% of the time), my Now Showing blanks out.

Specifically, if I go into Now Showing, then into a folder, say Lost, I see my Lost episodes there. If I right the 'left' button to get back to the main Now Showing list, its blank. Nothing is there, though I can seemingly page up and down (though there is no end), and I can't press select to blindly select a show. 

If I go to Live TV, then back to Now Showing, its still blank. If I watch Live TV for an amount of time (say 5-10 minutes), I can go back into Now Showing and see the list, but I might get the same blank menu if I go into a folder.

Anyone else have this problem? I worked off an InstantCake image and then Zipper.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

gr8fuldude said:


> Wonderful job with this forum - I've been lurking & observing for months, but just took the jump this morning.
> 
> Got DSR7000 from Weaknees and trying to use a new Maxtor 100gb drive, successfully can install Instant Cake (it recognizes my DTiVo model) and if I install in DSR7000 it will recognize and boot up AOK. Problem occurs after using zipper to try to hack.
> 
> No error messages from zipper scripts, other than it reports I have an "HR10-250" and won't let me set up a WiFi SSID (message states this model is not supported - I assume it refers to the HR10-250).
> 
> After installing in TiVo it appears to reboot once, then gets stuck at "Welcome. Powering up". Repeated entire process several times starting from scratch (Instant Cake clean install) with same results.
> 
> It works AOK on repeated clean install with Instant Cake. This DTivo has not been activated since receiving from Weaknees or connected to a dish.
> 
> Any ideas??


sounds like you bought the wrong instantcake and installed 3.xx instead if 6.2


----------



## Gunnyman

AutoDestruct said:


> Every once in a while (though now with increasing frequency, I'd say 50% of the time), my Now Showing blanks out.
> 
> Specifically, if I go into Now Showing, then into a folder, say Lost, I see my Lost episodes there. If I right the 'left' button to get back to the main Now Showing list, its blank. Nothing is there, though I can seemingly page up and down (though there is no end), and I can't press select to blindly select a show.
> 
> If I go to Live TV, then back to Now Showing, its still blank. If I watch Live TV for an amount of time (say 5-10 minutes), I can go back into Now Showing and see the list, but I might get the same blank menu if I go into a folder.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? I worked off an InstantCake image and then Zipper.
> 
> Thanks


troubleshooting section of the wiki covers a few fixes for this.


----------



## danny7481

the first time i ran the zipper, i choose not to install the software image (im using the original drive), this time should i choose to install it (if that will make a difference)? thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> sounds like you bought the wrong instantcake and installed 3.xx instead if 6.2


i second that analysis... check your PM's i sent ya one....not you gunny... gr8fuldude....


----------



## MATT1981M

danny7481 said:


> the first time i ran the zipper, i choose not to install the software image (im using the original drive), this time should i choose to install it (if that will make a difference)? thanks


i believe you should use either serial PPP or wired ethernet to connect to the tivo and run the tweak.sh file... try that... if you dont have a serial ppp cable... i made mine and it cost me 7.00... if you spend about 10 you can even get a 1/8 stereo plug that you wouldnt have to solder.... they have one at radio shack for about 4.00 that has screw connectors... then just get a standard DB9 Serial Female adapter and some wire.. i got out some 4wire intercomm wire that i had from a prev. mod i had done and pulled one of the wires off so i just had the 3 needed... then put it all together using the image i attached to this post and voila.... success....


----------



## danny7481

MATT1981M said:


> i believe you should use either serial PPP or wired ethernet to connect to the tivo and run the tweak.sh file... try that... if you dont have a serial ppp cable... i made mine and it cost me 7.00... if you spend about 10 you can even get a 1/8 stereo plug that you wouldnt have to solder.... they have one at radio shack for about 4.00 that has screw connectors... then just get a standard DB9 Serial Female adapter and some wire.. i got out some 4wire intercomm wire that i had from a prev. mod i had done and pulled one of the wires off so i just had the 3 needed... then put it all together using the image i attached to this post and voila.... success....


so you plug the stereo plug in the tivo and the other end to the serial to the pc? and that allowed you to telnet? afterwards could you go wireless then? thanks


----------



## 2500

Hey Gunny, I'm having the same problem as before. Network connections were working fine one day came back another day and no connection. Didn't mess with anything. Tried to telnet in and nothing , used bash cable and can get in, rbautch missing, so I pulled the drive and rezippered and still the only way in is through bash cable. What is up with this thing ? Is there a way to transfer rbautch file through bash cable ?


----------



## Matt L

Hmm, I seem to be having network problems too. I'm open to any suggestions. I zippered my HD TiVo months ago and all was fine. I could telnet into my TiVo, ran TiVo tools etc. At that time I had the case open and my second hard drive laying on the side of the unit. About a week ago I got the 9th tee mount so I could close up my TiVo and since then I haven't been able to get into the unit via network. My router shows the connection active at 100 mhz. I went to the TiVo and the Linksys adapter shows 2 green lights so I know it's connected. My setup is hard wired too. I don't know what the problem is.

I have the address set as 192.168. 2.150, I have 5 other computers on my network, I have the address pool set to allow 6 connections in the range from 149 to 155. My DHCP client log shows 192.168.2.150 on it's list.

Reasons I wanted to get into the unit is that it is not making phone calls any more, I used to see a message flash by at about 11:15 PM indicating the call was "made", now I'm getting a make call soon message plus I want to kill soft padding. I've been having problems with the soft padding since it wont allow me to record 2 sets of shows back to back. Being "soft" I thought it should allow for this. Here is an example: Thursday I have Smallville set to record at 8:00 PM, CSI at 9:00 PM and I want to record Supernatural at 9:00 PM also. I keep getting an error message the Supernatural overlaps with CSI. Then the problem with Without a Trace and ER comes into play. I have ER set to manually record at 10:00 PM but if I get Supernatural to record I'll have a problem with it too. Again, any suggestions?


----------



## MATT1981M

danny7481 said:


> so you plug the stereo plug in the tivo and the other end to the serial to the pc? and that allowed you to telnet? afterwards could you go wireless then? thanks


when you "zipper" the unit you are placing most of the scripts on the unit.... then you use the serial PPP connection to telnet or use a wired connection so you can telnet in and run the tweak.sh which will then run the enhancement script... the reason u cant use wifi yet is probably because the drivers are not enabled yet on the unit.... the tweak.sh will enable them for u....


----------



## MATT1981M

2500 said:


> Hey Gunny, I'm having the same problem as before. Network connections were working fine one day came back another day and no connection. Didn't mess with anything. Tried to telnet in and nothing , used bash cable and can get in, rbautch missing, so I pulled the drive and rezippered and still the only way in is through bash cable. What is up with this thing ? Is there a way to transfer rbautch file through bash cable ?


i had this happen before... try this reply i posted to someone else....


MATT1981M said:


> this i can help you with...thanks to rbautch... i had almost the same issue.... use hyperterminal w/ serial ppp connection.... and as to the problem trying to connect.... type "rz" and then click on the send icon on the top (it looks like a page with some dots to the left...) then browse on ur pc and select where ever the "rbautch_files.tgz" file is located... down below make sure it says zmodem.... click send
> it should take about 4 min if the connection is set at 115k.....then try to run the
> cd /hacks
> sh tweak.sh
> ...that should fix it


as to the serial PPP connection.... when you use hyperterminal make sure you set the connection to the correct com port being used... then flow control to none.... the speed should be set to 115200.... also before you send rbautch_files.tgz, make sure you run the command "cd /hacks" to set the active directory to the same folder as tweak.sh....


----------



## danny7481

MATT1981M said:


> when you "zipper" the unit you are placing most of the scripts on the unit.... then you use the serial PPP connection to telnet or use a wired connection so you can telnet in and run the tweak.sh which will then run the enhancement script... the reason u cant use wifi yet is probably because the drivers are not enabled yet on the unit.... the tweak.sh will enable them for u....


ill get a wired adapter then, thanks!!


----------



## gr8fuldude

Gunnyman said:


> sounds like you bought the wrong instantcake and installed 3.xx instead if 6.2


 ARGH!!!!! Right you are - guess I wasn't paying close enough attention when purchasing the image

Mucho Garcia for your speed assistance!


----------



## Gunnyman

De Nachos


----------



## Phe0nix

JWThiers said:


> To access from outside your network you would enter "Your_Dyn_DNS_Account_Name:2000"


I registered with DYN and i have a login & Pass to manage my account and
i'm sure you don't mean that. When i registered my Static IP with DYN i choose:

Host = David homeunix.com
IP address = 145.86.157.98

When i go into MY HOSTS i see:

david.homeunix.com

So what do i enter into the browser to link this up??

david.homeunix.com:8080
or 
http://david.homeunix.com:8080

i can't get this to work


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Phe0nix said:


> I registered with DYN and i have a login & Pass to manage my account and
> i'm sure you don't mean that. When i registered my Static IP with DYN i choose:
> 
> Host = David homeunix.com
> IP address = 145.86.157.98
> 
> When i go into MY HOSTS i see:
> 
> david.homeunix.com
> 
> So what do i enter into the browser to link this up??
> 
> david.homeunix.com:8080
> or
> http://david.homeunix.com:8080
> 
> i can't get this to work


My two cents -- I think you're trying to do too many things at once. Before you start messing with DDNS have you ever gotten TWP to work by just entering your (external) ip address with the port you assigned from your browser? If that doesn't work, DDNS certainly isn't going to. Did you change your port configuration in tivoweb.cfg to specify port 8080? You might want to try a different port. As I recall 8080 won't work with certain routers. Also be sure you put a user name and password in there. And one last thought -- don't post your external ip address in public especially with the port you assigned to your TiVo!!


----------



## Phe0nix

Luv2DrvFst said:


> My two cents -- I think you're trying to do too many things at once. Before you start messing with DDNS have you ever gotten TWP to work by just entering your (external) ip address with the port you assigned from your browser? If that doesn't work, DDNS certainly isn't going to. Did you change your port configuration in tivoweb.cfg to specify port 8080? You might want to try a different port. As I recall 8080 won't work with certain routers. Also be sure you put a user name and password in there. And one last thought -- don't post your external ip address in public especially with the port you assigned to your TiVo!!


Yes i've got TWP to work. I Have a very long post on page 166. 
Yes i did modify Tivoweb.cfg by adding user & pass and port which i've forwarded
No it wasn't 8080. I only used that to be on the same page as JWThiers
No , i didn't post my external ip to the public. I used a generic address. That isn't even my real Host that i selected during registration. BTW do you know how to do what i'm working on now?

Thankyou


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Phe0nix said:


> Yes i've got TWP to work. I Have a very long post on page 166.
> Yes i did modify Tivoweb.cfg by adding user & pass and port which i've forwarded
> No it wasn't 8080. I only used that to be on the same page as JWThiers
> No , i didn't post my external ip to the public. I used a generic address. That isn't even my real Host that i selected during registration. BTW do you know how to do what i'm working on now?
> 
> Thankyou


All I'm suggesting is that before you add DDNS to the equation that you first satisfy yourself that you can make this work in your browser to access TWP:

http://extipaddress:xxxx

Where extipaddress is the ip address assigned to you by your ISP and xxxx is the port you set in tivoweb.cfg. When that works you can start troubleshooting the DDNS issues. Nowhere in your posts can I see that you've tried this or made it work, only that you've used the internal ip address you assigned to your TiVo.

Just tryin' to help.


----------



## Phe0nix

Your correct, i have only just recently got Internal access to TWP. I have having an issue of not being able to connect through the PC connected to my Modem. I have always been able to connect through LAN PC's. I didn't know you could
type your exteranl IP with port number to access the tivo.


Thanks for your help


----------



## rbautch

MATT1981M said:


> when you "zipper" the unit you are placing most of the scripts on the unit.... then you use the serial PPP connection to telnet or use a wired connection so you can telnet in and run the tweak.sh which will then run the enhancement script... the reason u cant use wifi yet is probably because the drivers are not enabled yet on the unit.... the tweak.sh will enable them for u....


This is not true. Wireless drivers are already on the unit, so there should be not reason you would HAVE TO connect by serial. More likely the issue is WEP was left on or telnetting to the wrong IP.


----------



## rbautch

2500 said:


> Hey Gunny, I'm having the same problem as before. Network connections were working fine one day came back another day and no connection. Didn't mess with anything. Tried to telnet in and nothing , used bash cable and can get in, rbautch missing, so I pulled the drive and rezippered and still the only way in is through bash cable. What is up with this thing ? Is there a way to transfer rbautch file through bash cable ?


It's a serial cable, not a bash cable. Yes, you can use the rz command to transfer a file to your tivo over serial. Check your author file to see if there are network commands that keep resetting your IP params.


----------



## shn2006

Gunnyman said:


> well the lba48 cd from ptv is LBA48 aware so big HD's will work I dunno if the weaknees one is
> other than that, the only difference is the "killed" kernels.
> The way the zipper is set up, if it doesn't FIND the kernel on your tools cd it will halt.


Hey gunnyman... finally last night I did the hack... worked like a charm. Thank you and rbutch for this wonderful package... 
Btw.. as far as the wekness boot CD goes, it was giving me some errors while booting (used to boot fine though) so I went with MFStool2.0 boot cd instead for HD upgrade part. piped mfsbackup mfsrestore was time consuming... but was easy and a no-brainer.

Question... (I am assuming that the new recordings are unscrambled now with zipper'd dtivo)
I think somewhere on the dd forum or this forum I read that for S2 Dtivo, you can unscarmble the old programs after the fact... If that is true, how do I unscramble the old recordings? Also... how do I get tivo desktop?

Thanks again...
: )


----------



## MATT1981M

rbautch said:


> This is not true. Wireless drivers are already on the unit, so there should be not reason you would HAVE TO connect by serial. More likely the issue is WEP was left on or telnetting to the wrong IP.


i apologize.... i was under the impression it didn't "activate" until after the tweak.sh script was processed... thanks for clearing that up for me!!!!


----------



## MATT1981M

shn2006 said:


> Hey gunnyman... finally last night I did the hack... worked like a charm. Thank you and rbutch for this wonderful package...
> Btw.. as far as the wekness boot CD goes, it was giving me some errors while booting (used to boot fine though) so I went with MFStool2.0 boot cd instead for HD upgrade part. piped mfsbackup mfsrestore was time consuming... but was easy and a no-brainer.
> 
> *Question... (I am assuming that the new recordings are unscrambled now with zipper'd dtivo)
> I think somewhere on the dd forum or this forum I read that for S2 Dtivo, you can unscarmble the old programs after the fact... If that is true, how do I unscramble the old recordings? *Also... how do I get tivo desktop?
> 
> Thanks again...
> : )


from what i understand, that is one of the things we cant discuss here on tivocommunity.com....


----------



## JWThiers

Phe0nix said:


> Your correct, i have only just recently got Internal access to TWP. I have having an issue of not being able to connect through the PC connected to my Modem. I have always been able to connect through LAN PC's. I didn't know you could
> type your exteranl IP with port number to access the tivo.
> 
> Thanks for your help


where is the computer you are using to attempt remote access located? 
I can't use my dyndns account to access the tivos in my home from inside my home, I have to have my friend try to access remotely or do it myself from work. I can type my internal address but not use my external address.


----------



## JWThiers

bump sorry


----------



## JWThiers

Happy 5000th post in 6 months!!!


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

JWThiers said:


> where is the computer you are using to attempt remote access located?
> I can't use my dyndns account to access the tivos in my home from inside my home, I have to have my friend try to access remotely or do it myself from work. I can type my internal address but not use my external address.


You can't access your TiVo using the external ip address assigned by your ISP from inside your network? (not talking about the ddns address) Strange.


----------



## Gunnyman

For the record I can't either unless I use a non standard port. requests for my external IPort 80 
show my my router setup page from inside my network.


----------



## MATT1981M

I as well cant access my tivo's from outside my lan.... i have Qwest DSL.... they have me using a crappy Actiontec GT701G modem... i then have a linksys WRT54G router that everything is connected to. I have Port Fwd su on the Actiontec to fwd 2 ports (one for each Tivo) to my Linksys Router which is set up to forward those requests to the appropriate tivo..... I have an acct setup thru dyndns.com and have the correct ip address updated with them.... i still cant get it to work,...


----------



## rbautch

MATT1981M said:


> I as well cant access my tivo's from outside my lan.... i have Qwest DSL.... they have me using a crappy Actiontec GT701G modem... i then have a linksys WRT54G router that everything is connected to. I have Port Fwd su on the Actiontec to fwd 2 ports (one for each Tivo) to my Linksys Router which is set up to forward those requests to the appropriate tivo..... I have an acct setup thru dyndns.com and have the correct ip address updated with them.... i still cant get it to work,...


Try using a remote login service like logmein.com. It's free, secure, and requires no changes to your network settings.


----------



## trans_lux

Newbie needs some guidance.

After successfully using zipper on two other HR10-250 I'm running into some issue on the 3rd. I'm able to telnet/ftp and hit TWP.
When I search on TWP this is what I get
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_series '/17242' ''
can't read "recstartdate": no such variable
while executing
"expr ($recstartdate * 86400) + $recstarttime"
(procedure "slotfree" line 19)
invoked from within
"slotfree [expr $seconds ] [dbobj $showing get Duration] $chan"
(procedure "do_seriesrowtodo" line 118)
invoked from within
"do_seriesrowtodo $chan $showing $recfsid 0"
("uplevel" body line 35)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set recfsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Recording/Active" "4:$date:$timestr:"] 0]
set schedlist [get_fsidbyprefix "/Sch..."
(procedure "::action_series" line 70)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Here is what I done so far:
Restarted TWP
Deleted all hackman files
Ran mfscheck-0 errors
Un-installed and re-installed hacks
And have waited several hours for everything to index.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## starbiker99

MATT1981M said:


> I as well cant access my tivo's from outside my lan.... i have Qwest DSL.... they have me using a crappy Actiontec GT701G modem... i then have a linksys WRT54G router that everything is connected to. I have Port Fwd su on the Actiontec to fwd 2 ports (one for each Tivo) to my Linksys Router which is set up to forward those requests to the appropriate tivo..... I have an acct setup thru dyndns.com and have the correct ip address updated with them.... i still cant get it to work,...


Are you using the DMZ in your actiontec? If not turn on DMZ in your actiontec modem and do all the forwarding in your Linksys router. I have the same setup and can access all 4 of my Tivos from anywhere.


----------



## MATT1981M

starbiker99 said:


> Are you using the DMZ in your actiontec? If not turn on DMZ in your actiontec modem and do all the forwarding in your Linksys router. I have the same setup and can access all 4 of my Tivos from anywhere.


the actiontec modem i have is a pain because everytime i change something, i have to then re-setup the PPPOA username and pw and then set up the router username and pw and then set whatever i was changing in the first place.... today while i was on lunch i went home and tried to update the firmware and it failed... of course it wouldn't show any DSL connection afterward.... i am at work now and am not looking forward to working on it when i get home....


----------



## MATT1981M

rbautch said:


> Try using a remote login service like logmein.com. It's free, secure, and requires no changes to your network settings.


i will give it a try as soon as i get the #$^@#% modem to work again....


----------



## Phe0nix

JWThiers said:


> where is the computer you are using to attempt remote access located?
> I can't use my dyndns account to access the tivos in my home from inside my home, I have to have my friend try to access remotely or do it myself from work. I can type my internal address but not use my external address.


Yes, i was trying to access my home pc from within my home. I created a temporary host so you can verify what i'm typing is correct. 
I understand i will need a friend to do it from another pc outside the home.

Dynamic DNS Home Hostname Created
The hostname you have requested has been created. The information now in the database and DNS system is:

Hostname: tivocommunity.dyndns.org 
IP Address: xxx.xx.xxx.xx
Wildcard: N 
Mail Exchanger: None 
Backup MX: N

So i would type: "tivocommunity.dyndns.org:8080" ( if i used 8080 like you do )

Is that correct?


----------



## 6stringbass

rbautch said:


> Try using a remote login service like logmein.com. It's free, secure, and requires no changes to your network settings.


I'll second LogMeIn. I use it to remotely troubleshoot friends and family computers. Their basic service is free (no file transfer or remote printing...haven't needed to print and their are easy ways to get a file from one box to another) so you can't beat the price. I used GoToMyPC for a while and LogMeIn works just as well as that one to me. YMMV!


----------



## JWThiers

Luv2DrvFst said:


> You can't access your TiVo using the external ip address assigned by your ISP from inside your network? (not talking about the ddns address) Strange.


I thought so as well My old linksys I could use ddns from inside no problem, my new Belkin 7231 I can't ddns or just use my external ip address. Must be some kind of security feature? Outside I can use ddns no problem.


----------



## JWThiers

Phe0nix said:


> Yes, i was trying to access my home pc from within my home. I created a temporary host so you can verify what i'm typing is correct.
> I understand i will need a friend to do it from another pc outside the home.
> 
> Dynamic DNS Home Hostname Created
> The hostname you have requested has been created. The information now in the database and DNS system is:
> 
> Hostname: tivocommunity.dyndns.org
> IP Address: xxx.xx.xxx.xx
> Wildcard: N
> Mail Exchanger: None
> Backup MX: N
> 
> So i would type: "tivocommunity.dyndns.org:8080" ( if i used 8080 like you do )
> 
> Is that correct?


that should do it assuming you have port forwarding setup right.


----------



## JWThiers

scs00 said:


> I am a VERY new tivo customer, so excuse this major nooB question, but can someone point me to a link, or post a quick bullet point, of what the major advantages of installing the Zipper actually are? I'm sure it's of use....I just don't know what for! Is one of the features being able to record two programs at once? Thanks in advance....
> Scott


If you are using an Directv Tivo (D*Tivo) it enables Home Media Option (HMO)/Multi Room Viewing (MRV) just like Stand Alone (SA) Tivos and with other software you can get functionality of Tivo To Go (TTG) to burn content onto a DVD on your computer and remote administration of your D*tivo. This is available out of the box for SA owners. If you have a SA tivo hacking allows you to (I may be wrong I don't have any SA tivos) see the D*Tivo on the network and add other useful features.


----------



## danny7481

rbautch said:


> This is not true. Wireless drivers are already on the unit, so there should be not reason you would HAVE TO connect by serial. More likely the issue is WEP was left on or telnetting to the wrong IP.


soo, i dont need a wired adapter, my wireless one SHOULD be working, but apparently isnt. this is probably a dumb question but im using a different pc to run the zipper because my pc has a non-stardard IDE setup, does that matter? and also, the pc im using to telnet into the tivo is not wired directly to my router, it is using a wireless adapter also, does that matter also? just trying to eliminate possibilities. thanks. i also read on the zipper wiki that some ppl with xp have telnet troubles. i have xp is there something i should be doing different, instead of whats on the zipper instructions? thanks


----------



## JWThiers

danny7481 said:


> soo, i dont need a wired adapter, my wireless one SHOULD be working, but apparently isnt. this is probably a dumb question but im using a different pc to run the zipper because my pc has a non-stardard IDE setup, does that matter? and also, the pc im using to telnet into the tivo is not wired directly to my router, it is using a wireless adapter also, does that matter also? just trying to eliminate possibilities. thanks. i also read on the zipper wiki that some ppl with xp have telnet troubles. i have xp is there something i should be doing different, instead of whats on the zipper instructions? thanks


to telnet with XP from the command line type:

telnet
unset crlf
o xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the ip of the tivo.

or get an ftp client that you can set to not send extra carriage returns, I use PuTTY.


----------



## danny7481

JWThiers said:


> to telnet with XP from the command line type:
> 
> telnet
> unset crlf
> o xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> 
> where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the ip of the tivo.
> 
> or get an ftp client that you can set to not send extra carriage returns, I use PuTTY.


hey, thanks for the putty recommendation. i tried the above command and still get the same error message. im no expert when it comes to computers so i want to get a couple of things straight, you make up a ip for the tivo, correct, i used 192.168.1.101, and i think i got the router ip correct, its the one i can put in my web browser and go to my router configuration page, so thats correct also? thanks for the help!


----------



## samjbfan

I have a couple of quick, and maybe dumb, questions. I was able to get the zipper installed and the scripts ran with no problem. I have my tivo back uo and I can get tivo desktop to work and see picture files from my PC. I cant seem to find a Meida Access Key anywhere though. 

My other question is, how do I access all of the other hacks that came with the zipper? Do I need to install another program?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JWThiers

danny7481 said:


> hey, thanks for the putty recommendation. i tried the above command and still get the same error message. im no expert when it comes to computers so i want to get a couple of things straight, you make up a ip for the tivo, correct, i used 192.168.1.101, and i think i got the router ip correct, its the one i can put in my web browser and go to my router configuration page, so thats correct also? thanks for the help!


In Putty make sure there is a setting that you have to uncheck to get rid of the extra line feed Go to connection -> telnet and uncheck "return key sends new line instead of ^m"


----------



## JWThiers

samjbfan said:


> I have a couple of quick, and maybe dumb, questions. I was able to get the zipper installed and the scripts ran with no problem. I have my tivo back uo and I can get tivo desktop to work and see picture files from my PC. I cant seem to find a Meida Access Key anywhere though.
> 
> My other question is, how do I access all of the other hacks that came with the zipper? Do I need to install another program?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


Media Access key is for Tivo desktop and D* tivos do not have one. It is what enables Tivo to go and allows transferring content to a computer to burn a DVD. If you want to have this functionality (and who doesn't) you will have to go to the "other forum" and search for extraction. I don't think we are allowed to discuss that here. Remember do NOT mention the ZIPPER on that forum as per Rbautch and Gunnymans request.

which particular hacks are you refereing to, most are on and running in the background right now.


----------



## fishngrrl79

I want to eliminate my phone line. I directv tivo and i want to know how to connect my tivo through my cable internet to make it update. Can you guys help me out???


----------



## Gunnyman

/me starts pre-recorded message
there is no need for a dtivo to call in to tivo inc.
it doesn't update anything all the call does is report your viewing habits to tivo inc for data mining.
You will see a nag message every day that is easily deleted but nothing will cease to function.
/me ends pre recorded message


----------



## danny7481

JWThiers said:


> In Putty make sure there is a setting that you have to uncheck to get rid of the extra line feed Go to connection -> telnet and uncheck "return key sends new line instead of ^m"


tried it, sadly didnt work 
seems like everyone else can zipper there tivo, no problem
figures i have to have so much trouble

i think my usb adapter is no good, i cant even connect to the net with it hooked up to my pc


----------



## rbautch

danny7481 said:


> soo, i dont need a wired adapter, my wireless one SHOULD be working, but apparently isnt. this is probably a dumb question but im using a different pc to run the zipper because my pc has a non-stardard IDE setup, does that matter? and also, the pc im using to telnet into the tivo is not wired directly to my router, it is using a wireless adapter also, does that matter also? just trying to eliminate possibilities. thanks. i also read on the zipper wiki that some ppl with xp have telnet troubles. i have xp is there something i should be doing different, instead of whats on the zipper instructions? thanks


Your setup should work, but make sure wep is turned off on your router, which means it also has to be turned off on the PC you're using to telnet. Start off by seeing if you can ping your tivo from the computer, preferable the one that's attached directly to your router.


----------



## danny7481

rbautch said:


> Your setup should work, but make sure wep is turned off on your router, which means it also has to be turned off on the PC you're using to telnet. Start off by seeing if you can ping your tivo from the computer, preferable the one that's attached directly to your router.


i have never enabled wep with this router, so its not on. wep turned off on a pc??
i have my windows firewall disabled and norton internet security disabled also. and no i cant ping my tivo (i can ping the router just fine though).


----------



## JWThiers

danny7481 said:


> i have never enabled wep with this router, so its not on. wep turned off on a pc??
> i have my windows firewall disabled and norton internet security disabled also. and no i cant ping my tivo (i can ping the router just fine though).


Is the Tivo in the same subnet?


----------



## MATT1981M

starbiker99 said:


> Are you using the DMZ in your actiontec? If not turn on DMZ in your actiontec modem and do all the forwarding in your Linksys router. I have the same setup and can access all 4 of my Tivos from anywhere.


i have DMZ setup as well as port fwd on the actiontec to 198.162.0.4 which is the IP for my WRT54G router.... it then has Port Fwd and DMZ to 198.162.1.110 which is the tivo i have su to do this.... still no go..... have tried to access from 2 separate locations outside my network thinking it might have just been that the connection was restricted...


----------



## danny7481

JWThiers said:


> Is the Tivo in the same subnet?


i dont know, i dont know what a subnet is


----------



## JWThiers

danny7481 said:


> i dont know, i dont know what a subnet is


The default subnet that Linksys uses is 192.168.1.xxx. Looking back at a previous post I noticed you gave an ip of 192.168.2.xxx (something like that) anyway the first 3 sets define the subnet and the xxx defines which computer on a subnet. ALL devices must be on the same subnet to be seen by the other devices so ALL of the IP addresses MUST start the same (192.168.1.xxx or 192.168.2.xxx).


----------



## danny7481

JWThiers said:


> The default subnet that Linksys uses is 192.168.1.xxx. Looking back at a previous post I noticed you gave an ip of 192.168.2.xxx (something like that) anyway the first 3 sets define the subnet and the xxx defines which computer on a subnet. ALL devices must be on the same subnet to be seen by the other devices so ALL of the IP addresses MUST start the same (192.168.1.xxx or 192.168.2.xxx).


i think i found my screw-up then the tivo ip is 192.168.1.101 and the router ip is 192.168.2.1 so i need to change the tivo to 192.168.2.xxx
right?


----------



## Gunnyman

yep


----------



## danny7481

Gunnyman said:


> yep


 geez, if i knew a thing or two i could have saved myself alot of headache 
thanks gunnyman, JWThiers & rbautch!!
maybe now i can get this going!


----------



## JWThiers

danny7481 said:


> i think i found my screw-up then the tivo ip is 192.168.1.101 and the router ip is 192.168.2.1 so i need to change the tivo to 192.168.2.xxx
> right?


Or change the rest of your network to match the tivo, which actually might be easier. Change the router IP to 192.168.1.1 setup for dhcp (usually by default). Save the changes reboot your computer which is also probably set to recieve DHCP and you should be golden.


----------



## danny7481

JWThiers said:


> Or change the rest of your network to match the tivo, which actually might be easier. Change the router IP to 192.168.1.1 setup for dhcp (usually by default). Save the changes reboot your computer which is also probably set to recieve DHCP and you should be golden.


yeah that would have been alot easier, but ive already pulled the hd out of the tivo, put it in the pc changed the ip and put it back in, waiting for it to boot up!
*hopes and prays*

tivo ip 192.168.2.3
router ip 192.168.2.1


----------



## JWThiers

danny7481 said:


> yeah that would have been alot easier, but ive already pulled the hd out of the tivo, put it in the pc changed the ip and put it back in, waiting for it to boot up!
> *hopes and prays*
> 
> tivo ip 192.168.2.3
> router ip 192.168.2.1


either way should work good luck.


----------



## danny7481

JWThiers said:


> either way should work good luck.


it worked!!!! i got the bash prompt!!
thanks guys, i appreciate it!!


----------



## danny7481

i choose to install the channel logos in the zipper, and i dont see them in the guide menu, there in the now playing list (they were there before the zipper though).
any ideas? i have the list guide. thanks.


----------



## 6stringbass

So I've Zippered all my DTivos and they are closed up (Zippered up?) and happy. Now I want to serve up some pictures and music. What is the preferred server software for my Winders PC at the moment? I seem to have read that an updated version from the Tivo website doesn't want to work with our hacked boxes? Opinions anyone?


----------



## Gunnyman

javahmo
is great


----------



## danny7481

Gunnyman said:


> javahmo
> is great


When i installed javohmo, it kept getting an error when installing, JAI, so i had to install it without that option, will it still work without that?


----------



## 6stringbass

Gunnyman said:


> javahmo
> is great


Well if YOU recommend it.....got a link perhaps?


----------



## danny7481

javahmo.sourceforge.net


----------



## Gunnyman

6stringbass said:


> Well if YOU recommend it.....got a link perhaps?


doesn't anybody GOOGLE anymore?


----------



## ttodd1

6stringbass said:


> Well if YOU recommend it.....got a link perhaps?


Google is your friend


----------



## ttodd1

It seems Gunny you and I had the same thought.... 

And I guess noone googles.


----------



## Gunnyman

danny7481 said:


> When i installed javohmo, it kept getting an error when installing, JAI, so i had to install it without that option, will it still work without that?


none of the picture stuff will but the music will work fine
install the jai separately hen un check the jai install when you re run the javahmo installer


----------



## danny7481

Gunnyman said:


> none of the picture stuff will but the music will work fine


oh, ok thanks!


----------



## msommer

This is odd.

My zippered DVR40 wouldn't connect to the network after a reboot. I am using a Linksys wireless adapter, and for the last few weeks everything was fine after reboots. But after the latest reboot I was only able to connect using a wired adapter. When I telnet in I notice that the network parameters have changed back to the values I used when I ran the Zipper! 

When I ran the Zipper I gave an IP address of 192.168.1.40, and WEP was disabled. After a week I reconfigured the box to an address of 192.168.1.43 with WEP enabled. Everything worked great for two weeks, but now after the reboot it has reverted back to the initial address of 192.168.1.40 with WEP disabled!!

I changed the settings in TWP, rebooted and was able to connect with the correct IP 192.168.1.43. However, if I look at the network parameters, they have changed back to the initial settings. I even tried making the changes using net-launch.sh, which will allow a connectiion after a reboot, but if I reboot again the values have again changed back to the initial settings.

My question is, am I changing the network values correctly? Should I use net-launch.sh, or something else? Using TWP to change only works for one reboot.


----------



## titleistmd

Question I have hacked 4 phillip 708s with zipper. I have had all functions working fine. I recently did some network rewiring. Now I can not telnet http or ftp in to one of the tivos. I can ping it so it is not a network wiring problem. I had a problem similar to this where telnet was turned off but it resolved with a reboot. I have rebooted a few times and get connection refused. I have hackman and twp installed, but twp doesn't seem to be starting on reboot. Is there a way to get to a bash prompt or do I need to pull my drive. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JWThiers

titleistmd said:


> Is there a way to get to a bash prompt or do I need to pull my drive.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Do you have a serial cable?


----------



## BigBearf

Gunny and Rbautch. Thanks for all y'alls work. I finally got all the hardware pieces to zipper one of my HR10-250 and everything works fine so far. My next project will be to get tivotool to work. Let me know if this is a topic is a no-no. I am running a Mac powerbook and Panther 10.3.9 and so far can see the shows but can't do anything with them. Any pointers would appreciated. Also I will probably need to set up an Ultimate Wireless Network since the HR10-250 does not as yet support wireless. 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## titleistmd

JWThiers said:


> Do you have a serial cable?


 no I don't but I think I may pick one up so I don't have to pull the my drives. I suspect I have to pull the drive after looking through the posts...


----------



## JWThiers

titleistmd said:


> no I don't but I think I may pick one up so I don't have to pull the my drives. I suspect I have to pull the drive after looking through the posts...


did you have wep turned on on the Tivo? if so I had some problems with wep turning off and then not being able to connect to anything until I turned it off on the router and rebooting Tivo. Then I could get bash again.


----------



## 6stringbass

Gunnyman said:


> doesn't anybody GOOGLE anymore?


Uh...believe it or not it didn't occur to me. Low bit rate day I guess.


----------



## airjrdn

Upon running sh zipper.sh I get the prompt asking for the Tivo drive, to which I choose 'a' for hda. I then get the prompt where it sees the 000001 file (I assume) and asks if it should restore it and I tell it 'y', where it quickly gives me control again telling me: "Restore failed: Unknown backup format.".

I purchased the two things from the website that was linked to (total of about $27 after taxes) and am attempting this on a drive I had in an external USB enclosure. My target DTivo is a Samsung SIR-S4040R.

I've burned the CD 3 times, using two different PC's/drives, so I don't think that's the problem. I've also burned the ISO (not as a file) so I'm fairly certain the ISO I downloaded is fine.

I've done drive swaps before, so I'm not totally green to this, but I'm not sure what to do here.


----------



## MATT1981M

airjrdn said:


> Upon running sh zipper.sh I get the prompt asking for the Tivo drive, to which I choose 'a' for hda. I then get the prompt where it sees the 000001 file (I assume) and asks if it should restore it and I tell it 'y', where it quickly gives me control again telling me: "Restore failed: Unknown backup format.".
> 
> I purchased the two things from the website that was linked to (total of about $27 after taxes) and am attempting this on a drive I had in an external USB enclosure. My target DTivo is a Samsung SIR-S4040R.
> 
> I've burned the CD 3 times, using two different PC's/drives, so I don't think that's the problem. I've also burned the ISO (not as a file) so I'm fairly certain the ISO I downloaded is fine.
> 
> I've done drive swaps before, so I'm not totally green to this, but I'm not sure what to do here.


which IDE channel do you have the CDROM on and which one is the HD on...what s/w are you using to burn the CD.... are you working on a formatted drive... is it blank... is it partitioned... if so delete all partitions...


----------



## airjrdn

which IDE channel do you have the CDROM on and which one is the HD on...what s/w are you using to burn the CD.... are you working on a formatted drive... is it blank... is it partitioned... if so delete all partitions...​
Everything is on IDE channel 1, the HD is a, the CDROM is b. I've used a couple of different apps to burn the Tools CD, but it's simply burned as files on a CD - Joliet.

The drive is the same as it was when I pulled it from the enclosure, it still has an NTFS partition on it.

Edit: I wiped the partition from the drive and tried again and got the same error.


----------



## kbsmoka

Hey Guys - I'm back with one more question.....Im waiting to run that script to fix the error 51 problem but it looks like the damn network adapter is LOST in the mail, I was going to go out and buy one but it looks like the only one available in the store is the LinkSys USB200M (USB to wired). Does that work?

Thanks,
KB


----------



## rbautch

airjrdn said:


> which IDE channel do you have the CDROM on and which one is the HD on...what s/w are you using to burn the CD.... are you working on a formatted drive... is it blank... is it partitioned... if so delete all partitions...​
> Everything is on IDE channel 1, the HD is a, the CDROM is b. I've used a couple of different apps to burn the Tools CD, but it's simply burned as files on a CD - Joliet.
> 
> The drive is the same as it was when I pulled it from the enclosure, it still has an NTFS partition on it.
> 
> Edit: I wiped the partition from the drive and tried again and got the same error.


 Let's confirm a few things. The Instantcake iso that you downloaded from PTV should not be burned as an iso. Extract the files on your PC, and copy the 000001 file to the tools disk. The lba48 boot disk iso that you downloaded should indeed be burned as an iso, which sounds like what you've done. If you're still stuck, then burn the Instantcake iso as an iso, and follow the instantcake instructions to restore the image to your disk before you begin the zipper process.


----------



## rbautch

kbsmoka said:


> Hey Guys - I'm back with one more question.....Im waiting to run that script to fix the error 51 problem but it looks like the damn network adapter is LOST in the mail, I was going to go out and buy one but it looks like the only one available in the store is the LinkSys USB200M (USB to wired). Does that work?
> 
> Thanks,
> KB


If it's a version 2, it will only work after you run the enhancement script. Chicken or egg sort of thing.


----------



## rbautch

titleistmd said:


> Question I have hacked 4 phillip 708s with zipper. I have had all functions working fine. I recently did some network rewiring. Now I can not telnet http or ftp in to one of the tivos. I can ping it so it is not a network wiring problem. I had a problem similar to this where telnet was turned off but it resolved with a reboot. I have rebooted a few times and get connection refused. I have hackman and twp installed, but twp doesn't seem to be starting on reboot. Is there a way to get to a bash prompt or do I need to pull my drive.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 If you don't have a serial cable, then you'll have to pull the drive and check out the author file.


----------



## kbsmoka

rbautch said:


> If it's a version 2, it will only work after you run the enhancement script. Chicken or egg sort of thing.


If I did a complete zipper setup them I'm good, right? I thought i read somewhere that i dont need to run that if i used zipper.


----------



## JWThiers

kbsmoka said:


> If I did a complete zipper setup them I'm good, right? I thought i read somewhere that i dont need to run that if i used zipper.


Based on Rbaucht's answer I would venture that if it is version 2 then it will work AFTER the USB 2 drivers are installed. The USB 2 drivers are installed when you run tweak.sh which you either need a serial cable or a working network to telnet in on. to use bash to run tweak.sh. Hence Chicken and Egg thing.


----------



## airjrdn

rbautch said:


> Let's confirm a few things. The Instantcake iso that you downloaded from PTV should not be burned as an iso. Extract the files on your PC, and copy the 000001 file to the tools disk. The lba48 boot disk iso that you downloaded should indeed be burned as an iso, which sounds like what you've done. If you're still stuck, then burn the Instantcake iso as an iso, and follow the instantcake instructions to restore the image to your disk before you begin the zipper process.


Thanks for the info, I think I see (based on your post) what I did wrong. I was renaming the .iso to 000001. Yeah, looking back that was obviously a stretch (that it would handle an .iso on the fly like that), but it was 2am when I was doing this. 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

Thanks again, I'll give it a shot after work.

Edit: I don't have a NIC yet, and since I'd prefer to go wired, is this the correct list of supported adapters for a Samsung SIR-4040R after "Zipper"?

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2183.htm?

Edit (2): I went ahead and ordered one of these - Netgear FA120 as ZipZoomFly had them for like $29 and for $1.99 I could get 2 day shipping...meaning this week.


----------



## bigkat

Hi guys
This is my first time posting here, but I just wanted to share my story. About a month ago, my DirecTv tivo broke. I wasn't sure what the problem was, but I really wanted to get it fixed because my kids have some shows saved on it that aren't on the air anymore. I looked into getting it fixed and found out that it would be pretty expensive even for them to just look at it. I did some internet searching and eventually ended up at the tivocommunity forum. I did some digging around and from what I could tell, it sounded like the power supply was the problem (turned out that someone had inserted a twisty tie into the fan). I found out about weaknees from this forum and was able to get my tivo up and running again without losing my shows.

Well, I read some more stuff on here about tivo upgrading and found out about this 'zipper' thing. I did some more reading and found out that it could provide me with a lot of features that I had wished my tivo had out of the box. I'm fairly handy with computers, so I figured I'd give it a shot. It worked great. I also installed tivoserver on my computer and am now able to transfer all my home movies of my family onto my tivo.

Anyhow, to sum up, I'm really glad that one of my children decided to break my tivo because I've been having a lot of fun messing around with our 2 tivos. Thanks to all who have put these tools together!


----------



## MATT1981M

bigkat said:


> Hi guys
> This is my first time posting here, but I just wanted to share my story. About a month ago, my DirecTv tivo broke. I wasn't sure what the problem was, but I really wanted to get it fixed because my kids have some shows saved on it that aren't on the air anymore. I looked into getting it fixed and found out that it would be pretty expensive even for them to just look at it. I did some internet searching and eventually ended up at the tivocommunity forum. I did some digging around and from what I could tell, it sounded like the power supply was the problem (turned out that someone had inserted a twisty tie into the fan). I found out about weaknees from this forum and was able to get my tivo up and running again without losing my shows.
> 
> Well, I read some more stuff on here about tivo upgrading and found out about this 'zipper' thing. I did some more reading and found out that it could provide me with a lot of features that I had wished my tivo had out of the box. I'm fairly handy with computers, so I figured I'd give it a shot. It worked great. I also installed tivoserver on my computer and am now able to transfer all my home movies of my family onto my tivo.
> 
> Anyhow, to sum up, I'm really glad that one of my children decided to break my tivo because I've been having a lot of fun messing around with our 2 tivos. Thanks to all who have put these tools together!


that is great that you were able to get your tivo running again....


----------



## msommer

msommer said:


> This is odd.
> 
> My zippered DVR40 wouldn't connect to the network after a reboot. I am using a Linksys wireless adapter, and for the last few weeks everything was fine after reboots. But after the latest reboot I was only able to connect using a wired adapter. When I telnet in I notice that the network parameters have changed back to the values I used when I ran the Zipper!
> 
> When I ran the Zipper I gave an IP address of 192.168.1.40, and WEP was disabled. After a week I reconfigured the box to an address of 192.168.1.43 with WEP enabled. Everything worked great for two weeks, but now after the reboot it has reverted back to the initial address of 192.168.1.40 with WEP disabled!!
> 
> I changed the settings in TWP, rebooted and was able to connect with the correct IP 192.168.1.43. However, if I look at the network parameters, they have changed back to the initial settings. I even tried making the changes using net-launch.sh, which will allow a connectiion after a reboot, but if I reboot again the values have again changed back to the initial settings.
> 
> My question is, am I changing the network values correctly? Should I use net-launch.sh, or something else? Using TWP to change only works for one reboot.


OK. I pulled the drive and ran zipper again. After rebooting, the network values still default to the original values entered when I ran the zipper the first time.

Even if I run the network-delete.tcl and then run the net-launch.sh, the values are kept only for the reboot, then when the box has come back up and connected to the network, I can telnet in, check the network values and they have reverted back to the original values.

I set the IP to 192.168.1.43 and WEP enabled, reboot and the TIVO connects. But when I telnet in the values are 192.168.1.40 with WEP off. These are the values I used the first time I ran the Zipper. So if I reboot again, the IP changes to 192.168.1.40 with WEP off.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## FieryRobot

I just hacked it all up yesterday. Good times. (HR10-250)

The only problem I've run into is that I am getting this when I click on a show I've searched for:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_series '/186218' ''
can't read "recstartdate": no such variable
while executing
"expr ($recstartdate * 86400) + $recstarttime"
(procedure "slotfree" line 19)
invoked from within
"slotfree [expr $seconds ] [dbobj $showing get Duration] $chan"
(procedure "do_seriesrowtodo" line 118)
invoked from within
"do_seriesrowtodo $chan $showing $recfsid 0"
("uplevel" body line 35)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set recfsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Recording/Active" "4:$date:$timestr:"] 0]
set schedlist [get_fsidbyprefix "/Sch..."
(procedure "::action_series" line 70)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I've seen this posted in this thread, but no answers... is there a solution for this that's known? I've restarted it (full) at least three times.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

msommer said:


> OK. I pulled the drive and ran zipper again. After rebooting, the network values still default to the original values entered when I ran the zipper the first time.
> 
> Even if I run the network-delete.tcl and then run the net-launch.sh, the values are kept only for the reboot, then when the box has come back up and connected to the network, I can telnet in, check the network values and they have reverted back to the original values.
> 
> I set the IP to 192.168.1.43 and WEP enabled, reboot and the TIVO connects. But when I telnet in the values are 192.168.1.40 with WEP off. These are the values I used the first time I ran the Zipper. So if I reboot again, the IP changes to 192.168.1.40 with WEP off.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


There are a few lines toward the end of the author file that set up network parameters. They start with something link "one-time network setup may be deleted". After you telnet in and run tweak.sh for the first time, it will remove those lines automatically, so your tivo doesnt revert back to the initial settings everytime it reboots. If it doesn't go in there and manually remove them.


----------



## Gunnyman

FieryRobot said:


> I just hacked it all up yesterday. Good times. (HR10-250)
> 
> The only problem I've run into is that I am getting this when I click on a show I've searched for:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_series '/186218' ''
> can't read "recstartdate": no such variable
> while executing
> "expr ($recstartdate * 86400) + $recstarttime"
> (procedure "slotfree" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "slotfree [expr $seconds ] [dbobj $showing get Duration] $chan"
> (procedure "do_seriesrowtodo" line 118)
> invoked from within
> "do_seriesrowtodo $chan $showing $recfsid 0"
> ("uplevel" body line 35)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set recfsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Recording/Active" "4:$date:$timestr:"] 0]
> set schedlist [get_fsidbyprefix "/Sch..."
> (procedure "::action_series" line 70)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> I've seen this posted in this thread, but no answers... is there a solution for this that's known? I've restarted it (full) at least three times.
> 
> Thanks!


instead of a "full restart"
kill twp from the restart menu
then from bash do a tivoweb console report any strangeness you see if any.


----------



## danny7481

when running the zipper, i choose to install twp, how do i use/access it?

thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

put your tivo's IP address in a web browser


----------



## FieryRobot

Gunnyman said:


> instead of a "full restart"
> kill twp from the restart menu
> then from bash do a tivoweb console report any strangeness you see if any.


I'll try it when I get home and let you know. I didn't open up the telnet port so I can't do it from here...

BTW, it appears nothing is showing up in Now Playing, What's On, etc. at all. I figure it must have started recording random things by now... could the two problems be related at all?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes


----------



## danny7481

Gunnyman said:


> put your tivo's IP address in a web browser


i always make things harder than they really are

thanks gunny!


----------



## airjrdn

Well, I'm all zipped up, but now I need my NIC to arrive. Thanks for the assistance, and all the hard work that's gone into this.


----------



## scs00

JWThiers said:


> If you are using an Directv Tivo (D*Tivo) it enables Home Media Option (HMO)/Multi Room Viewing (MRV) just like Stand Alone (SA) Tivos and with other software you can get functionality of Tivo To Go (TTG) to burn content onto a DVD on your computer and remote administration of your D*tivo. This is available out of the box for SA owners. If you have a SA tivo hacking allows you to (I may be wrong I don't have any SA tivos) see the D*Tivo on the network and add other useful features.


I have a SA, Humax 300hr, Series 2. Basically I would like to find out what features are available if I did decide to 'hack' my machine. Is there a list of those somewhere? Does it possibly include being able to record more than one show at a time? Or allow you to view shows remotely via a laptop, for example? Again, thanks in advance and sorry for the novice questions.


----------



## danny7481

scs00 said:


> I have a SA, Humax 300hr, Series 2. Basically I would like to find out what features are available if I did decide to 'hack' my machine. Is there a list of those somewhere? Does it possibly include being able to record more than one show at a time? Or allow you to view shows remotely via a laptop, for example? Again, thanks in advance and sorry for the novice questions.


you can already record more than 1 show at a time.


----------



## trans_lux

I'm having th same issue as FieryRobot.
I did a tivoweb console but do not see anything that looks out of place.
Please see below maybe I'm missing something.

hdtivo-TiVo# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
backup
channelprefs
favicon
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
--caching 764 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
--caching 0 channels for source of type=4 (ATSC)
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
manrec
merge
mfsbrowser
mrv
netconfig
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
wishlists
xplusz
Accepting Connections


----------



## Gunnyman

danny7481 said:


> you can already record more than 1 show at a time.


a humax standalone tivo only has 1 tuner therefore can only record 1 show at a time.


----------



## MATT1981M

scs00 said:


> I have a SA, Humax 300hr, Series 2. Basically I would like to find out what features are available if I did decide to 'hack' my machine. Is there a list of those somewhere? Does it possibly include being able to record more than one show at a time? Or allow you to view shows remotely via a laptop, for example? Again, thanks in advance and sorry for the novice questions.


there is a really easy way to record 2 programs at once... get a Dtivo....sorry i couldnt resist....


----------



## msommer

rbautch said:


> There are a few lines toward the end of the author file that set up network parameters. They start with something link "one-time network setup may be deleted". After you telnet in and run tweak.sh for the first time, it will remove those lines automatically, so your tivo doesnt revert back to the initial settings everytime it reboots. If it doesn't go in there and manually remove them.


Success!! Your suggestion did the trick. After I removed the lines in the author file and rebooted, my settings were correct.

Thank you.... I really appreciate the help on this issue.

Kudos to you and Gunny for the great app!!


----------



## TigerDave

Well I jumped in with both feet tonight and gave it a shot. So far so good with the first of my two HDRV2's. However, I am stuck at Step M (where you telnet).

I'm a PC tech by trade and so networking is not new to me. I've checked the Wiki Troubleshooting and searched this thread. But after 3 hours of troubleshooting. I'm still stumped.

I cannot telnet into the Tivo nor can I ping it. I am using a D-Link DWL-120 (Ver. A) which according to Tivo's site is "not tested, but reported to work". The POWER LED flashes, but the LINK LED on the D-Link USB wireless adapter never lights up.

I disabled WEP on my D-Link DI-614+ router.

Shutdown both ZoneAlarm and router firewalls.

Router's DHCP is set to the range 192.168.0.101 to 192.168.0.200.

I set the Tivo to 192.168.0.121, so it's in the range. I tried changing the DCHP range so that it ends at .119 thereby putting the wireless adapter outside the range, no dice.

I can ping other wireless PC's in my network (such as 192.168.0.109).

I have tried both USB ports on the HDVR2.

Still, no luck. The LINK LED never lights up (this is a known good adapter too -- I had used it with several XP laptops in the past). Should I just try another wireless adapter? And if so, what do you folks recommend?


----------



## MATT1981M

TigerDave said:


> Well I jumped in with both feet tonight and gave it a shot. So far so good with the first of my two HDRV2's. However, I am stuck at Step M (where you telnet).
> 
> I'm a PC tech by trade and so networking is not new to me. I've checked the Wiki Troubleshooting and searched this thread. But after 3 hours of troubleshooting. I'm still stumped.
> 
> I cannot telnet into the Tivo nor can I ping it. I am using a D-Link DWL-120 (Ver. A) which according to Tivo's site is "not tested, but reported to work". The POWER LED flashes, but the LINK LED on the D-Link USB wireless adapter never lights up.
> 
> I disabled WEP on my D-Link DI-614+ router.
> 
> Shutdown both ZoneAlarm and router firewalls.
> 
> Router's DHCP is set to the range 192.168.0.101 to 192.168.0.200.
> 
> I set the Tivo to 192.168.0.121, so it's in the range. I tried changing the DCHP range so that it ends at .119 thereby putting the wireless adapter outside the range, no dice.
> 
> I can ping other wireless PC's in my network (such as 192.168.0.109).
> 
> I have tried both USB ports on the HDVR2.
> 
> Still, no luck. The LINK LED never lights up (this is a known good adapter too -- I had used it with several XP laptops in the past). Should I just try another wireless adapter? And if so, what do you folks recommend?


if i were u i would make a serial null modem cable.... it is easy and it works....may be a driver issue...running tweak.sh via serial ppp and saying yes to usb2.0 driver install, would correct this if it was that the driver was not on the unit...


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

TigerDave said:


> I cannot telnet into the Tivo nor can I ping it. I am using a D-Link DWL-120 (Ver. A) which according to Tivo's site is "not tested, but reported to work". The POWER LED flashes, but the LINK LED on the D-Link USB wireless adapter never lights up.


I would suspect the adapter. In my experience Tivo's site isn't the best guide for wireless adapters. Before you waste too much more time, see if you can find someone whose gotten a DWL120 to work.

Any chance you can make a wired connection to verify that you can connect that way?


----------



## Phe0nix

JWThiers said:


> that should do it assuming you have port forwarding setup right.


Dyndns just isn't working and i have the port my Tivo runs off of forwarded. I am able to access it only on PC's on the LAN side of the router. I am confindent what i'm doing is correct, i beleive the issue is related to my ISP's subnet which is what 
kept me out on the LAN PC's orignally.

All NAT does is convert the IP Addresses and Port Numbers within the Packet and then will send the Packet on its way. Port Forwarders are more restrictive than NAT they generally only "deal with" UDP and TCP so i'm going to try a port forwarding application as the router can't seem to handle it via NAT while running on different subnets as required by my ISP.

As you stated eairler, i would need to check this from a PC outside my network so i was hoping i could get you to test the temporary Host i setup.

My Tivo Link


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Phe0nix said:


> Dyndns just isn't working and i have the port my Tivo runs off of forwarded. I am able to access it only on PC's on the LAN side of the router. I am confindent what i'm doing is correct, i beleive the issue is related to my ISP's subnet which is what
> kept me out on the LAN PC's orignally.
> 
> All NAT does is convert the IP Addresses and Port Numbers within the Packet and then will send the Packet on its way. Port Forwarders are more restrictive than NAT they generally only "deal with" UDP and TCP so i'm going to try a port forwarding application as the router can't seem to handle it via NAT while running on different subnets as required by my ISP.
> 
> As you stated eairler, i would need to check this from a PC outside my network so i was hoping i could get you to test the temporary Host i setup.


Phe0nix, it works.


----------



## Phe0nix

Thanks, i was out of ideas if this didn't work. Now i can edit the post and alter the
link to my tivo to keep the hackers out. 

Time to start using my tivo now. I installed the Zipper and have been tweaking
everything for a week now. Everything is finally linked up now.


Thanks again...


----------



## Finnstang

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Phe0nix, I can get into your TiVo just fine and receive a prompt for a UID and PW.


ditto


----------



## Finnstang

Phe0nix said:


> Thanks, i was out of ideas if this didn't work. Now i can edit the post and alter the
> link to my tivo to keep the hackers out.
> 
> Time to start using my tivo now. I installed the Zipper and have been tweaking
> everything for a week now. Everything is finally linked up now.
> 
> Thanks again...


Since Luv2DrvFst quoted your post, you need him to edit his post also.


----------



## TigerDave

MATT1981M said:


> if i were u i would make a serial null modem cable.... it is easy and it works....may be a driver issue...running tweak.sh via serial ppp and saying yes to usb2.0 driver install, would correct this if it was that the driver was not on the unit...


But the HDVR2 doesn't have a serial port, to my knowledge (I'm at the office right now).



Luv2DrvFst said:


> I would suspect the adapter. In my experience Tivo's site isn't the best guide for wireless adapters. Before you waste too much more time, see if you can find someone whose gotten a DWL120 to work.
> 
> Any chance you can make a wired connection to verify that you can connect that way?


Well, I can get the Netgear USB to Ethernet adapter and try it with that. I've been considering doing just that.


----------



## swizzlest

TigerDave said:


> But the HDVR2 doesn't have a serial port, to my knowledge (I'm at the office right now).


Sure it does.


----------



## Finnstang

TigerDave said:


> But the HDVR2 doesn't have a serial port, to my knowledge (I'm at the office right now).


It just looks like a headphone jack. 

There is a drawing somewhere in this thread about how to make the cable, or you could buy it. Search for TiVo serial cable.


----------



## TigerDave

Oh, so it's not your standard DB-9 like on PC's? Luckily, I know how to make null modem cables cuz I have to telnet into Symbol access points at work all the time.


----------



## Finnstang

TigerDave said:


> Oh, so it's not your standard DB-9 like on PC's? Luckily, I know how to make null modem cables cuz I have to telnet into Symbol access points at work all the time.


One end is DB-9 for your PC, and the other is a 1/8" mini stereo (or mono not sure) plug.


----------



## JWThiers

Finnstang said:


> One end is DB-9 for your PC, and the other is a 1/8" mini stereo (or mono not sure) plug.


Stereo or if you have a Philips pronto remote, the serial cable from that works as well.


----------



## kbsmoka

Any special program to use for the serial cable or can i just use telnet in windows to get to a bash prompt?


----------



## MATT1981M

kbsmoka said:


> Any special program to use for the serial cable or can i just use telnet in windows to get to a bash prompt?


i use hyperterminal.... it is EASY.... make sure if you use just the standard telnet that you follow the instructions for XP users.....


----------



## kbsmoka

MATT1981M said:


> i use hyperterminal.... it is EASY.... make sure if you use just the standard telnet that you follow the instructions for XP users.....


Ok, got the cable but it looks like i need an adapter to hook the my laptop, which i have....where can i find the instructions for XP users?


----------



## JWThiers

kbsmoka said:


> Ok, got the cable but it looks like i need an adapter to hook the my laptop, which i have....where can i find the instructions for XP users?


You don't need them for hyperterminal.

BUT for a regular telnet either get a program that will let you turn off line feeds in the carrage return (like PuTTY) or from windows command line type:

*telnet* and press return
*unset crlf* and press return
*o xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx* where the xxx is the ip address of your tivo


----------



## kbsmoka

JWThiers said:


> You don't need them for hyperterminal.
> 
> BUT for a regular telnet either get a program that will let you turn off line feeds in the carrage return (like PuTTY) or from windows command line type:
> 
> *telnet* and press return
> *unset crlf* and press return
> *o xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx* where the xxx is the ip address of your tivo


I cant get to it by IP yet, needs to be a serial connection....


----------



## MATT1981M

kbsmoka said:


> Ok, got the cable but it looks like i need an adapter to hook the my laptop, which i have....where can i find the instructions for XP users?


sorry... i would have normally posted that info too... but i was using my cell phone when i posted that.... takes to long to type it out......


----------



## stevecon

Gunnyman said:


> does it populate eventually?
> is there an error message?
> if no error message and it DOES populate after say 30-45 seconds, look in the troubleshooting section of the wiki in my sig for empty now playing list and apply the fixes.


Gun - I have this issue described above. I tried to do this on my own but... Anyway, my /etc/resolv.conf has somehow become a directory (20 bytes) - not a file on tivo "...203" On another tivo "...201" it is a file (23 bytes) The contents of the file is:

nameserver 192.168.0.1

I can not edit nor delete it on tivo "...203" I'd like to just xfer the file from tivo "...201" to tivo "...203" but can't for obvious reasons. chmod is 777. I'm stuck as to what to do next. Any help would be great - thanks.

And no - I have no idea how it happened ::sigh::


----------



## Gunnyman

ok 
remove the buggared one using rm -r /etc/resolv.conf
then ftp th eone from good tivo to bad.
reboot


----------



## MATT1981M

stevecon said:


> Gun - I have this issue described above. I tried to do this on my own but... Anyway, my /etc/resolv.conf has somehow become a directory (20 bytes) - not a file on tivo "...203" On another tivo "...201" it is a file (23 bytes) The contents of the file is:
> 
> nameserver 192.168.0.1
> 
> I can not edit nor delete it on tivo "...203" I'd like to just xfer the file from tivo "...201" to tivo "...203" but can't for obvious reasons. chmod is 777. I'm stuck as to what to do next. Any help would be great - thanks.
> 
> And no - I have no idea how it happened ::sigh::


did you remember to use telnet to send the *rw* command to set the mount the file system read write....then try to edit the file....


----------



## FieryRobot

OK. I've tried and tried. On suggestions I ran the 51killer thing (which I think was the second time I did it), and not only could I not get my search to work, but I also found out the hard way that my OTA antenna was not working. I plugged in my old drive and it worked.

So I took my work drive, re-instant-caked it, ran the zipper, everything went fine. Plugged it into the machine and it didn't auto-reboot where it was supposed to, nor could I connect to it (the adapter was dead - no lights). 

To be honest, this is what happened the first time I did this... when it happened then I re-ran the zipper on it and tried it and it did the auto-reboot thing, and the net connector worked. But then I ran into those errors I posted earlier.

This is multiple days playing with this now. I'm about ready to loft my drive out the window.


----------



## MATT1981M

FieryRobot said:


> OK. I've tried and tried. On suggestions I ran the 51killer thing (which I think was the second time I did it), and not only could I not get my search to work, but I also found out the hard way that my OTA antenna was not working. I plugged in my old drive and it worked.
> 
> So I took my work drive, re-instant-caked it, ran the zipper, everything went fine. Plugged it into the machine and it didn't auto-reboot where it was supposed to, nor could I connect to it (the adapter was dead - no lights).
> 
> To be honest, this is what happened the first time I did this... when it happened then I re-ran the zipper on it and tried it and it did the auto-reboot thing, and the net connector worked. But then I ran into those errors I posted earlier.
> 
> This is multiple days playing with this now. I'm about ready to loft my drive out the window.


i know you have probably said this before but i just want to make sure.... what size drive are you installing....what was the old drive size... which dtivo do you have.... i am guessing it is the HR10-250... that is by the comment about OTA antenna not recording....why dont you try to dd the image from your old drive to the new...or do a mfs backup and restore and then expand it to the new drive size.... check out the hinsdale guide... it gives alot of different setup options...


----------



## FieryRobot

MATT1981M said:


> i know you have probably said this before but i just want to make sure.... what size drive are you installing....what was the old drive size... which dtivo do you have.... i am guessing it is the HR10-250... that is by the comment about OTA antenna not recording....why dont you try to dd the image from your old drive to the new...or do a mfs backup and restore and then expand it to the new drive size.... check out the hinsdale guide... it gives alot of different setup options...


Yes. HR10-250. Had a 250G drive, putting in a 300. I tried using mfsbackup/restore to copy the image, and it was going to take literally days at the speed it was going, so I gave up and used instantcake.


----------



## solsurfer

Is there something I can do to re-enable the modem to make the call to DTV? My ability to buy PPV via the remote is lost now that my access card is full, so I want to enable the call to DTV so it can be cleared.

I've got a clean image on another drive that I could use to make the call, but from what I understand I can't force the call, and I don't want to leave it in the box for days on end hoping that it makes the call.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Rod


----------



## Gunnyman

suggestion mr robot and hey watch where you aim that thing.
Image teh new drive
put it in tivo
run it thru a clear and delete everything THEN do guided setup.
Once all is well there, pull the drive and zipper.


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> suggestion mr robot and hey watch where you aim that thing.
> Image teh new drive
> put it in tivo
> run it thru a clear and delete everything THEN do guided setup.
> Once all is well there, pull the drive and zipper.


i agree... that sounds like a good idea....

if that doesnt work i would do the mfs backup and restore option... let it do "it's thing" and when it is done next week or whenever.... zip it and see what happens....


----------



## Gunnyman

solsurfer said:


> Is there something I can do to re-enable the modem to make the call to DTV? My ability to buy PPV via the remote is lost now that my access card is full, so I want to enable the call to DTV so it can be cleared.
> 
> I've got a clean image on another drive that I could use to make the call, but from what I understand I can't force the call, and I don't want to leave it in the box for days on end hoping that it makes the call.
> 
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rod


it's been reported many many times that it's safe to plug a phone line into a dtivo as long as you have cron running, and the route commands in your author file.
just plug the phone line in


----------



## FieryRobot

Gunnyman said:


> suggestion mr robot and hey watch where you aim that thing.
> Image teh new drive
> put it in tivo
> run it thru a clear and delete everything THEN do guided setup.
> Once all is well there, pull the drive and zipper.


Doing it right now...


----------



## MATT1981M

FieryRobot said:


> Doing it right now...


good luck with that... we are crossing our fingers for ya....


----------



## solsurfer

Gunnyman said:


> it's been reported many many times that it's safe to plug a phone line into a dtivo as long as you have cron running, and the route commands in your author file.
> just plug the phone line in


Gunny, the phone line is, and has always been, plugged in to the unit. When I was trying to fix this, I did notice that the default phone settings put in place after I zippered didn't actually work, so I tried to tweak them. I removed the "*#" for call waiting, etc, but when I tried to connect to get the new local number the call failed. However, I could hear the phone and modem connecting. And the same test went through on the clean image drive. So I concluded that some part of the zipper is preventing the box from understanding the modem communications. Is this wrong?

Or maybe I haven't enabled a necessary rbautch enancement?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

ok for the sake of setting UP the phone for the dtv call do this:
edit the auhor file using Joe or your favorite linux friendly text editor
comment out the "route commands" reboot tivo
make your changes to the phone settings
dial out to test them
re-edit author file re-enabling the route commands
reboot tivo


----------



## TigerDave

Well, since my D-Link DWL-120 didn't work with my HDVR2, I picked up these two wireless USB network adapters:

- Netgear WG111T
- Linksys WUSB54G

The Netgear's single LED never comes on (flash means connecting, solid means connected). Then again, plugging it into my Dell Windows XP PC yields the same results -- probably because drivers need to be loaded first. XP did detect new hardware though.

The Linksys's POWER LED comes on, but the LINK LED never does (exhibiting same behavior as my D-Link).

Are there any HDVR2 owners out that who had run The Zipper and can tell me what USB wireless adapter they are using successfully?

Until then, I also picked up a Linksys USB100M USB-to-ethernet network adapter. I will connect a crossover cable to it and my Home Theater PC tomorrow to see if I can telnet into it that way.


----------



## MATT1981M

is there any way to move the standby option back to the directv central screen??? does anyone know what file dictates how the menu options are configured??? i will review it and see what i can find out myself....


----------



## solsurfer

Gunnyman said:


> ok for the sake of setting UP the phone for the dtv call do this:
> edit the auhor file using Joe or your favorite linux friendly text editor
> comment out the "route commands" reboot tivo
> make your changes to the phone settings
> dial out to test them
> re-edit author file re-enabling the route commands
> reboot tivo


OK, cool! Can you point me in the right direction for to learn what directory the author file is in, and how to launch the Joe editor I installed with the zipper (unless you think Dreamweaver can handle the job)?

Thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

solsurfer said:


> OK, cool! Can you point me in the right direction for to learn what directory the author file is in, and how to launch the Joe editor I installed with the zipper (unless you think Dreamweaver can handle the job)?
> 
> Thanks


it as well as all of the rc.sysinit.... files are in /etc/rc.d/

as to launching joe.... i believe after you *cd /etc/rc.d/* you type *joe rc.sysinit.author*

******EDIT******
the steps above didnt work for me.... the below steps did....

*cd /enhancements*
then send the following string *joe /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author*


----------



## MrJustice

I have the Hughes SD-DVR80. I wanted to keep my season passes and a few recorded shows (at the request of the wife..who is not happy about me hacking our box) so I used the MFS tools disk to make a DD image of the original drive to another drive (about the same size- little over 80GB). Everything copied fine.
To test things, I put the new drive into the Tivo and ran it.
Everything works fine.

I remove the new drive and connect it to my PC and boot with the LBA48 Boot CD from PTVupgrade. 

I run the zipper and everything installs without errors. 

I reinstall my drive (placing the jumper back to single-master) and power it up. 

Its stuck on "Powering UP." 

I can hear the hard drive spinning up for about two min, then is spins down (almost sounds like the drive powered off), then is spins back up again for a bit and repeats. I leave it on for about 10min and the drive is now spinning constant-same "Powering up screen" 


I have repeated the whole process 2 times. Same exact results both times.
Frustrated. Help. 

8 hours wrapped up in this and the wife is yelling for me to put the box back together!

I should mention I never hooked our Tivo up to the phone line (we got it brand new about 430 days ago) its a little sluggish in its operation but works--not sure if that has any effect.


----------



## FieryRobot

OK. I just finished guided setup (I had to go out for a while). But before I do any hacking, it seems that I'm not getting any channels from the satellite below 70. All my other channels are there, just not my SD locals... any idea on that one?


----------



## MATT1981M

MrJustice said:


> I have the Hughes SD-DVR80. I wanted to keep my season passes and a few recorded shows (at the request of the wife..who is not happy about me hacking our box) so I used the MFS tools disk to make a DD image of the original drive to another drive (about the same size- little over 80GB). Everything copied fine.
> To test things, I put the new drive into the Tivo and ran it.
> Everything works fine.
> 
> I remove the new drive and connect it to my PC and boot with the LBA48 Boot CD from PTVupgrade.
> 
> I run the zipper and everything installs without errors.
> 
> I reinstall my drive (placing the jumper back to single-master) and power it up.
> 
> Its stuck on "Powering UP."
> 
> I can hear the hard drive spinning up for about two min, then is spins down (almost sounds like the drive powered off), then is spins back up again for a bit and repeats. I leave it on for about 10min and the drive is now spinning constant-same "Powering up screen"
> 
> I have repeated the whole process 2 times. Same exact results both times.
> Frustrated. Help.
> 
> 8 hours wrapped up in this and the wife is yelling for me to put the box back together!
> 
> I should mention I never hooked our Tivo up to the phone line (we got it brand new about 430 days ago) its a little sluggish in its operation but works--not sure if that has any effect.


the only tivo drives i have seen have been all set to cable select... try changing the jumpers to cable select and let us know how that works....


----------



## MATT1981M

FieryRobot said:


> OK. I just finished guided setup (I had to go out for a while). But before I do any hacking, it seems that I'm not getting any channels from the satellite below 70. All my other channels are there, just not my SD locals... any idea on that one?


yep... check out the zipper wiki troubleshooting guide.....
...Call 1800directv (1-800-347-3288) and access extension 721 which will reenable the channels....


----------



## MrJustice

MATT1981M said:


> the only tivo drives i have seen have been all set to cable select... try changing the jumpers to cable select and let us know how that works....


Switched to CS..same thing.

However when I looked up the jumper settings I just found out that the new drive im trying to use is a freaking 60GB not an 80GB (the dang 6 looks like an 8).

But like I had mentioned, before running the zipper, I had this drive back in the tivo. It ran in there for about a week before I could get back at it. So its a valid image..im surprized there wasnt some sort of trouble pre zipper...


----------



## MATT1981M

MrJustice said:


> Switched to CS..same thing.
> 
> However when I looked up the jumper settings I just found out that the new drive im trying to use is a freaking 60GB not an 80GB (the dang 6 looks like an 8).
> 
> But like I had mentioned, before running the zipper, I had this drive back in the tivo. It ran in there for about a week before I could get back at it. So its a valid image..im surprized there wasnt some sort of trouble pre zipper...


do you have an instacake image....because as far as i know you CANT downgrade drive size... when you DD an image....


----------



## MrJustice

MATT1981M said:


> do you have an instacake image....because as far as i know you CANT downgrade drive size... when you DD an image....


I dont. I will get in big trouble with the wife if I wipe the season passes. Are you thinking I should redo it with a same size or bigger drive?


----------



## FieryRobot

MATT1981M said:


> yep... check out the zipper wiki troubleshooting guide.....
> ...Call 1800directv (1-800-347-3288) and access extension 721 which will reenable the channels....


Ugh. I was hoping to avoid calling there and playing dumb. But I did it. They're back. But I zipped the drive, put it in the tivo and it didn't auto-reboot. So I can't connect to it. Just like before.


----------



## MATT1981M

FieryRobot said:


> Ugh. I was hoping to avoid calling there and playing dumb. But I did it. They're back. But I zipped the drive, put it in the tivo and it didn't auto-reboot. So I can't connect to it. Just like before.


what are you trying to use to connect to it.... wireless? wired? serial ppp?


----------



## FieryRobot

MATT1981M said:


> what are you trying to use to connect to it.... wireless? wired? serial ppp?


I have a FA120 plugged into it that goes to my airport express. I know that part works as I was using it before when I had double-zipped it (the only time it actually enabled it and auto-rebooted). The light is not on so I know the USB port is not functioning.


----------



## MrJustice

MATT1981M said:


> do you have an instacake image....because as far as i know you CANT downgrade drive size... when you DD an image....


Im gonna do a single drive back up with Tiger tools of the original and just zipper that. **crosses fingers**


----------



## MATT1981M

MrJustice said:


> Im gonna do a single drive back up with Tiger tools of the original and just zipper that. **crosses fingers**


im crossin mine too...lol.... good luck i hope it works....

btw... why are you going to a smaller drive????


----------



## MATT1981M

FieryRobot said:


> I have a FA120 plugged into it that goes to my airport express. I know that part works as I was using it before when I had double-zipped it (the only time it actually enabled it and auto-rebooted). The light is not on so I know the USB port is not functioning.


there was a post about the HR10-250 and that alot of the adapters dont work because it is touchy..... i dont remember if the FA120 was included or not... let me research that and i will edit this post when i find it...

******EDIT******
i found the answer to what adapters are compatible since the list is smaller for the HR10-250.... it is here Compatible HR10-250 USB Devices..... and the good and bad news is that the FA120 is compatible... so i hate to say it.... i have no idea what your problem is with the adapter.... the only thing i can think of is to try using a serial null modem cable to get a bash prompt and run the tweak.sh script.... then reboot and insert the adapter.... I have a DSR704 and a DVR40 and i couldnt get the USB200M i borrowed from a friend or the wireless adapter i bought, and later returned.... (i cant remember the model it was but i do remember that it was listed as compatible and i saw that other people had said it worked....) i then made a serial ppp cable and ran the script..... then when my FA120 i had ordered finally came in, it was recognized immediately....


----------



## FieryRobot

I just mounted my tivo drive via linux in my PC and the /etc/resolve.conf didn't have any of the settings the zipper is supposed to put in there.

Furthermore, the script writes to /etc/hosts (not /tivo/etc/hosts). This seems very odd because it means it would affect my booted linux system, which is futile.

Also, any attempt to ls /tivo/hacks yields an Input/Ouput error. I can autocomplete it in the shell, so it knows its there, but I can't do anything with it. It's in some funky state.


----------



## MATT1981M

FieryRobot said:


> I just mounted my tivo drive via linux in my PC and the /etc/resolve.conf didn't have any of the settings the zipper is supposed to put in there.
> 
> Furthermore, the script writes to /etc/hosts (not /tivo/etc/hosts). This seems very odd because it means it would affect my booted linux system, which is futile.
> 
> Also, any attempt to ls /tivo/hacks yields an Input/Ouput error. I can autocomplete it in the shell, so it knows its there, but I can't do anything with it. It's in some funky state.


as i understand the process.... the script will write to the /etc/hosts after the zipper is run and it auto-reboots and applies the ip settings....


----------



## FieryRobot

MATT1981M said:


> as i understand the process.... the script will write to the /etc/hosts after the zipper is run and it auto-reboots and applies the ip settings....


Well, but my point is that the zipper script is writing to the local hosts file, which can't be right. The zipper isn't run on the tivo.

Anyway, I can't delete the hacks directory. Nor can I ls it, or examine it in any way. And apparently this linux disk has no fsck.


----------



## MATT1981M

FieryRobot said:


> Well, but my point is that the zipper script is writing to the local hosts file, which can't be right. The zipper isn't run on the tivo.
> 
> Anyway, I can't delete the hacks directory. Nor can I ls it, or examine it in any way. And apparently this linux disk has no fsck.


the zipper.sh script mounts the tivo root directory then installs the items in the apropriate directories found in that root directory which would be the hosts file in the /etc directory.... and as to the hosts file... i am using the FA120 on the tivo i pulled this info from... but here is the contents of my hosts file....


> # Copyright (c) 2001 TiVo Inc.
> 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost


i don't think this is the problem..... i would still try the serial null modem cable... it costs about 7-10 to make one.... and it is really easy


----------



## solsurfer

MATT1981M said:


> it as well as all of the rc.sysinit.... files are in /etc/rc.d/
> 
> as to launching joe.... i believe after you *cd /etc/rc.d/* you type *joe rc.sysinit.author*
> 
> ******EDIT******
> the steps above didnt work for me.... the below steps did....
> 
> *cd /enhancements*
> then send the following string *joe /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author*


Hmm. Neither worked for me. Perhaps Joe isn't installed properly? I hate to be dense but is there a window program I can use to edit the file and then ftp it back up to the box? Or a different set of linux commands? I can see the file in there, just not sure how to modify it.


----------



## Phe0nix

Now that i've installed Zipper and all the other hacks that i feel i would need and 
it's all configured to my liking , i was wanting to make an image so if i ever needed
to start over i can boot to my PTV boot cd and insert my newly made "tools cd"
and run the zipper and when prompted install an image i'll have one that already
contains ( zipper,hackman,Tserver and the 6.2 S/W ) everthing i need rolled all
up in 1 and when prompted by zipper to reboot i'll just shutdown and plug in
the Tivo and watch tv on a preconfigured system.

That's if you can use an image in the fasion ( sort of like a system restore CD for a PC ).

By the way i just added the TivoCommunity theme and was wanting to add more if there are any.


Thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

solsurfer said:


> Hmm. Neither worked for me. Perhaps Joe isn't installed properly? I hate to be dense but is there a window program I can use to edit the file and then ftp it back up to the box? Or a different set of linux commands? I can see the file in there, just not sure how to modify it.


YES.... that is what i do.... use Metapad it has the basic look and feel of notepad only it wont add extra lines or any of the bs notepad will... just make sure to *rw* before you ftp the file back over to the tivo.... otherwise it wont work.....


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> Now that i've installed Zipper and all the other hacks that i feel i would need and
> it's all configured to my liking , i was wanting to make an image so if i ever needed
> to start over i can boot to my PTV boot cd and insert my newly made "tools cd"
> and run the zipper and when prompted install an image i'll have one that already
> contains ( zipper,hackman,Tserver and the 6.2 S/W ) everthing i need rolled all
> up in 1 and when prompted by zipper to reboot i'll just shutdown and plug in
> the Tivo and watch tv on a preconfigured system.
> 
> That's if you can use an image in the fasion ( sort of like a system restore CD for a PC ).
> 
> By the way i just added the TivoCommunity theme and was wanting to add more if there are any.
> 
> Thanks


you probably can make that image... i just dont know how.... as to the theme.... what are you talking about.... is this a tivowebplus theme??? if so where did u get it....


----------



## FieryRobot

MATT1981M said:


> the zipper.sh script mounts the tivo root directory then installs the items in the apropriate directories found in that root directory which would be the hosts file in the /etc directory.... and as to the hosts file... i am using the FA120 on the tivo i pulled this info from... but here is the contents of my hosts file....
> 
> i don't think this is the problem..... i would still try the serial null modem cable... it costs about 7-10 to make one.... and it is really easy


OK. You aren't listening to me... the zipper is writing into /etc/hosts, not /tivo/etc/hosts. It is affecting the hosts file of the current machine, NOT the tivo disk. I was just pointing out that I think it might be an error in the script. But it is not the cause of my woes.


----------



## MrJustice

MATT1981M said:


> im crossin mine too...lol.... good luck i hope it works....
> 
> btw... why are you going to a smaller drive????


Oh I dont plan on that...heh.

So I thought the drive was smaller...ITS [email protected] MAxtors website says its a 60GB, but I just formatted it and it is an 80Gb. I knew I wasnt going crazy.

Ill report back and let you know what happens.


----------



## MATT1981M

FieryRobot said:


> OK. You aren't listening to me... the zipper is writing into /etc/hosts, not /tivo/etc/hosts. It is affecting the hosts file of the current machine, NOT the tivo disk. I was just pointing out that I think it might be an error in the script. But it is not the cause of my woes.


are you using an installation of linux or just the boot cd.... if you are using an installation of linux, then that is probably your problem.... and i WAS listening to you.... but what you dont understand what i was trying to point out... according to the zipper.sh script, it mounts the root tivo folder.... that would mean that if it goes to /etc/hosts then it is really going to /tivo/etc/hosts.... think about what you are saying... you cant mount one specific drive partition and then have it change to another drive without changing the partition mounted....


----------



## MATT1981M

MrJustice said:


> Oh I dont plan on that...heh.
> 
> So I thought the drive was smaller...ITS [email protected] MAxtors website says its a 60GB, but I just formatted it and it is an 80Gb. I knew I wasnt going crazy.
> 
> Ill report back and let you know what happens.


ok... i was gonna say.... if you were going to a smaller drive than no offense... i think you would need to have you head examined....

then again i could see just using a smaller drive to test the zipper and it's functions before investing in a larger drive and not having it work... that would make sense.... what model Maxtor is it....


----------



## Phe0nix

MATT1981M said:


> as to the theme.... what are you talking about.... is this a tivowebplus theme??? if so where did u get it....


Yes this is a theme for Tivowebplus at least it is now. It was orignally written for
Tivoweb but i made changes to the line of code to work with my zipper install. If you have zipper TWP installed i can just send you the files and you can just ftp
them and reboot and your all set. However if you want to change to be your new
default you will need to edit tivoweb.cfg and change your theme line :

Theme = tivocomm

 Looks identical to this web layout


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> Yes this is a theme for Tivowebplus at least it is now. It was orignally written for
> Tivoweb but i made changes to the line of code to work with my zipper install. If you have zipper TWP installed i can just send you the files and you can just ftp
> them and reboot and your all set. However if you want to change to be your new
> default you will need to edit tivoweb.cfg and change your theme line :
> 
> Theme = tivocomm
> 
> Looks identical to this web layout


sweet.... post the file .css file so i can upload it to my tivo's.....


----------



## Phe0nix

MATT1981M said:


> sweet.... post the file .css file so i can upload it to my tivo's.....


Its more than just the .css file. There are 3 files in all Do the rules permit llinks such as this? Let me know so i'll 
know if i should remove the link or not.


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> Its more than just the .css file. There are 3 files in all Do the rules permit llinks such as this? Let me know so i'll
> know if i should remove the link or not.


i dont know if they do allow it or not... but i have them now.... lol...


----------



## Phe0nix

MATT1981M said:


> i dont know if they do allow it or not... but i have them now.... lol...


Ok, i just killed the link just to be safe. Anyone who wants
it can read the rules requarding links and i'll relink it. I've took out the custom
text that was in Matt's.


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> Ok, i just killed the link just to be safe. Anyone who wants
> it can read the rules requarding links and i'll relink it. I've took out the custom
> text that was in Matt's.


the theme is nice... i like it... the only thing i dont get about tivowebplus is that i keep having to reload it so hackman will start... it wont start from the boot..... i dont know why... tivowebplus wont incorporate it the first time it loads.......


----------



## Phe0nix

Anyone know what these updates are for ?


----------



## stevecon

Gunnyman said:


> ok
> remove the buggared one using rm -r /etc/resolv.conf
> then ftp th eone from good tivo to bad.
> reboot


Ah - ok. I need to find a source for noobs on linux.. I can sail thru windows with my eues closed - but linux is a killer.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

linux for dummies is a great book.
HIGHLY reccomended.


----------



## JWThiers

Phe0nix said:


> Now that i've installed Zipper and all the other hacks that i feel i would need and
> it's all configured to my liking , i was wanting to make an image so if i ever needed
> to start over i can boot to my PTV boot cd and insert my newly made "tools cd"
> and run the zipper and when prompted install an image i'll have one that already
> contains ( zipper,hackman,Tserver and the 6.2 S/W ) everthing i need rolled all
> up in 1 and when prompted by zipper to reboot i'll just shutdown and plug in
> the Tivo and watch tv on a preconfigured system.


Google Hinsdale


----------



## JWThiers

FieryRobot said:


> Ugh. I was hoping to avoid calling there and playing dumb. But I did it. They're back. But I zipped the drive, put it in the tivo and it didn't auto-reboot. So I can't connect to it. Just like before.


Just call and enter 721 and it will take you to an AUTOMATED system to resend your channels, don't need to talk to anyone. :up:


----------



## JWThiers

stevecon said:


> Gun - I have this issue described above. I tried to do this on my own but... Anyway, my /etc/resolv.conf has somehow become a directory (20 bytes) - not a file on tivo "...203" On another tivo "...201" it is a file (23 bytes) The contents of the file is:
> 
> nameserver 192.168.0.1
> 
> I can not edit nor delete it on tivo "...203" I'd like to just xfer the file from tivo "...201" to tivo "...203" but can't for obvious reasons. chmod is 777. I'm stuck as to what to do next. Any help would be great - thanks.
> 
> And no - I have no idea how it happened ::sigh::


I had that happen also, But it wasn't a directory, I think it was a link. I looked at the permissions in Filezilla and they were lrwxrwxrwx thats a small L at the beginning. and it was that way on both of my tivos. I'm at work right now and haven't figured how to remote telnet past my router yet so I can't tell you where it links too. I'm not brave enough for that yet anyway. I wonder if this is normal?


----------



## SteelersFan

MATT1981M said:


> is there any way to move the standby option back to the directv central screen??? does anyone know what file dictates how the menu options are configured??? i will review it and see what i can find out myself....


Try this. Also, look over at the "other" place.


----------



## stevecon

JWThiers said:


> I had that happen also, But it wasn't a directory, I think it was a link....


You know, mine might have been the same - upon closer inspection it looks like the windows equivalent of a shortcut to a folder - you know - a little arrow superimposed on a folder icon (atleast in the FTP program I have it is). I could not read, edit or delete it. I plan on just deleting it as described in detail by gunnyman & then FTP one from another TiVO instead of trying to create a text file in linux.

Then, I'm going to get "Linux for Dummies"


----------



## JWThiers

stevecon said:


> You know, mine might have been the same - upon closer inspection it looks like the windows equivalent of a shortcut to a folder - you know - a little arrow superimposed on a folder icon (atleast in the FTP program I have it is). I could not read, edit or delete it. I plan on just deleting it as described in detail by gunnyman & then FTP one from another TiVO instead of trying to create a text file in linux.
> 
> Then, I'm going to get "Linux for Dummies"


Thats what I have as well, Try double clicking on the shortcut Filezilla took me to the file and edit that. Thats what I did and it seems to work. 
Linux for dummies sounds like a good investment.


----------



## Gunnyman

those are called symbolic links or symlinks


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> those are called symbolic links or symlinks


I thought so. So will editing the file that the symlink points to be OK?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes


----------



## FieryRobot

MATT1981M said:


> are you using an installation of linux or just the boot cd.... if you are using an installation of linux, then that is probably your problem.... and i WAS listening to you.... but what you dont understand what i was trying to point out... according to the zipper.sh script, it mounts the root tivo folder.... that would mean that if it goes to /etc/hosts then it is really going to /tivo/etc/hosts.... think about what you are saying... you cant mount one specific drive partition and then have it change to another drive without changing the partition mounted....


No. The script says /etc/hosts. Everything else says /tivo/etc/...

I know it mounts the root. It mounts it at /tivo. So all references should start with /tivo (and every one in the script does EXCEPT that one). I've used unix for long enough to know the difference, especially since I worked at Apple for however many years.


----------



## FieryRobot

JWThiers said:


> Just call and enter 721 and it will take you to an AUTOMATED system to resend your channels, don't need to talk to anyone. :up:


Yeah, I had tried entering it, and it didn't take. Nor did saying it (the automated system asks how they can help me and leaves me to just talk I guess). I ended up getting directed to a person.


----------



## FieryRobot

OK. I re-ran the zipper on my drive to force it to rewhack the net settings, etc. and it did definitely take this time. My hope was that I could telnet in and fix whatever is wrong with my /hacks directory. But even after running e2fsck on the unit, /hacks gives an "Input/Output Error" even when just doing ls...



Code:


bash-2.02# ls
ls: ./hacks: Input/output error
bin          etc          install      mnt          tmp          zipper_flag
busybox      etccombo     kernel       proc         tvbin
dev          image_flag   lib          prom         tvlib
dist         initrd       lost+found   sbin         var

At this point, it sounds like I'd have to start over... whichs means those hours yesterday were a wash.


----------



## stevecon

Gunnyman said:


> those are called symbolic links or symlinks


Yep - that's what I have. It is pointing to "resolv.conf" located in "/var/etc" I have edited it there on one machine, and I have also deleted the symlink & fired up "joe /etc/resolv.conf" and created a 1 line file "nameserver 192.168.0.1" in another machine. But still having trouble w/ NPL list. Is the syntax correct? Am I missing something? I feel like I'm "thisclose" to fixing it. Found an electronic version on Linux for Dummies - I'm learning about file permissions and the like. More later.


----------



## MATT1981M

stevecon said:


> Yep - that's what I have. It is pointing to "resolv.conf" located in "/var/etc" I have edited it there on one machine, and I have also deleted the symlink & fired up "joe /etc/resolv.conf" and created a 1 line file "nameserver 192.168.0.1" in another machine. But still having trouble w/ NPL list. Is the syntax correct? Am I missing something? I feel like I'm "thisclose" to fixing it. Found an electronic version on Linux for Dummies - I'm learning about file permissions and the like. More later.


i was having this problem on 2 tivo's but WAS able to correct it on both...so here is what you do... dont use your router's adress for the DNS server... use you ISP's DNS server...easiest way to find this on XP is to open up the "Network Connections" and double click on the connection that is enabled and active....click the support tab and then details...then use the DNS server listed that is not ur router.... make sure to chmod 755 the file....reboot...if that doesnt correct the issue go into TWP and update it there under network setup....then reboot again....


----------



## rbautch

FieryRobot said:


> No. The script says /etc/hosts. Everything else says /tivo/etc/...
> 
> I know it mounts the root. It mounts it at /tivo. So all references should start with /tivo (and every one in the script does EXCEPT that one). I've used unix for long enough to know the difference, especially since I worked at Apple for however many years.


You are correct. I'll fix it and post a new version soon. Note that this only applies to HR10-250 high-def tivos.


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> Thats what I have as well, Try double clicking on the shortcut Filezilla took me to the file and edit that. Thats what I did and it seems to work.
> Linux for dummies sounds like a good investment.


If you google "linux tutorials", there are some excellent on-line resources available for free. I learned every bit of Linux I know online....enough to write the Zipper!


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> If you google "linux tutorials", there are some excellent on-line resources available for free. I learned every bit of Linux I know online....enough to write the Zipper!


Thanks for the advice. You must have had some programing expirience right?


----------



## stevecon

MATT1981M said:


> ...then use the DNS server listed that is not ur router.... make sure to chmod 755 the file....reboot...if that doesnt correct the issue go into TWP and update it there under network setup....then reboot again....


Hmm.. sounds like it could make my trouble go away.. I'll give it a whirl.

Thanks


----------



## FieryRobot

Wow. I just got everything working!

How? No idea  Seriously, I said to myself this was the last time I was going to try this. So I instantcaked the drive, booted the tivo with it. Took the drive back out, zippered it, put it back in. Auto-rebooted first time this time around.

After that, I telnet'd in no problem, did the dance, and it seems to be working fine :-O

I didn't get any OTA stations again (or locals), and this time I just re-ran guided setup and found that only Satellite was selected. Set that up, rebooted and I had OTA. Then called the Tivo number mentioned on the wiki and this time I managed to get the automated thing and POOF.... local channels were back. I think I actually have MORE OTA stations now.

Wow. Thanks for all the help! I guess a little perserverance was the clue for me.

On top of all that, I'm typing this from my new Windows XP partition on my MacBookPro


----------



## Gunnyman

hush up about that mac book pro will ya? 
/drool


----------



## MATT1981M

FieryRobot said:


> Wow. I just got everything working!
> 
> How? No idea  Seriously, I said to myself this was the last time I was going to try this. So I instantcaked the drive, booted the tivo with it. Took the drive back out, zippered it, put it back in. Auto-rebooted first time this time around.
> 
> After that, I telnet'd in no problem, did the dance, and it seems to be working fine :-O
> 
> I didn't get any OTA stations again (or locals), and this time I just re-ran guided setup and found that only Satellite was selected. Set that up, rebooted and I had OTA. Then called the Tivo number mentioned on the wiki and this time I managed to get the automated thing and POOF.... local channels were back. I think I actually have MORE OTA stations now.
> 
> Wow. Thanks for all the help! I guess a little perserverance was the clue for me.
> 
> On top of all that, I'm typing this from my new Windows XP partition on my MacBookPro


  i want a mac book pro

and to think the main reason to get a mac used to be so you could use the mac os.... and now he is using winxp.... i would say to have the best of both worlds...but we already know the mac part is the best part....lol


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> Thanks for the advice. You must have had some programing expirience right?


None. We'll, I had a fortran class in high school in 1986.


----------



## MATT1981M

stevecon said:


> Hmm.. sounds like it could make my trouble go away.. I'll give it a whirl.
> 
> Thanks


i had the issue on both of my tivo's.... i tried each opt. separately (one on each....).... and neither worked.....when i tried both of those options on my tivo's....then it worked........


----------



## MATT1981M

SteelersFan said:


> Try this. Also, look over at the "other" place.


 i found the Superpatch67Standby.tcl and tuikhelper.tcl files, installed them and ran the Superpatch67Standby.tcl file and the rebooted....voila..... the standby option is back on the main dtv central screen and was removed from the msgs and su..... yeah!!!


----------



## MATT1981M

Phe0nix said:


> Anyone know what these _updates_ are for ?


as far as i can tell it is a way to have your guide data update via the internet by having ur sa tivo connect to this guys wbst and pull the info...looks like a hack for SA tivo owners who dont pay a tivo subscription..... i would remove the link until someone else like gunny or rbautch can look at it more closely....
and for those wondering... i did remove the url from the quote....


----------



## stevecon

MATT1981M said:


> ... use you ISP's DNS server...easiest way to find this on XP is to open up the "Network Connections" and double click on the connection that is enabled and active....click the support tab and then details...then use the DNS server listed that is not ur router.... make sure to chmod 755 the file....reboot...if that doesnt correct the issue go into TWP and update it there under network setup....then reboot again....


Ok - I got it to change to my ISP's DNS on 2 machines, but on the other the file permissions are 644, I can't delete, edit, etc. How do I manipulate the permissions to allow editing? I've tried CHMOD 777 to no avail.

Any ideas?


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> None. We'll, I had a fortran class in high school in 1986.


Gives me hope then, I took fortran in HS also. In 1979......


----------



## JWThiers

stevecon said:


> Ok - I got it to change to my ISP's DNS on 2 machines, but on the other the file permissions are 644, I can't delete, edit, etc. How do I manipulate the permissions to allow editing? I've tried CHMOD 777 to no avail.
> 
> Any ideas?


Sounds obvious did you type rw?


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> Sounds obvious did you type rw?


i forgot to tell ya that part... sorry... then after you are done type *ro* to set back to read only before you reboot....


----------



## lickwid

Hopefully, someone can help me out here. I hacked my previous Tivos when I had a USB to Ethernet adapter. But now I only have a Linksys USB Wireless adapter, and since I don't have the USB 2.0 drivers installed yet, I cannot connect via my PC. My question is...since I cannot telnet or ftp into my tivo at this time, is their any way I can install the scripts in a PC via linux (PTVUpgrade CD) or if I can use a serial cable? Thank you.


----------



## Finnstang

Serial cable will work.


----------



## stevecon

JWThiers said:


> Sounds obvious did you type rw?


Umm... I haven't got that far in the Linux for Dummies book yet - but I'll try it when I get home - thanks.


----------



## stevecon

MATT1981M said:


> i forgot to tell ya that part... sorry... then after you are done type *ro* to set back to read only before you reboot....


No problem... I didn't go crazy on it. Interesting to me that CHMOD doesn't do that for you.. I have to read more I suppose. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Finnstang

stevecon said:


> Umm... I haven't got that far in the Linux for Dummies book yet - but I'll try it when I get home - thanks.


rw is an alias setup by the ehnacements script. It isn't in the linux for dummies book. Basically is changes your filesystem from read-only to read/write, and ro changes it back to read-only when you are finished making changes.

edit: If you view the /.profile file, you can see the aliases that are setup and see the actual commands that they are referencing.


----------



## lickwid

Finnstang said:


> Serial cable will work.


I am now able to get a bash prompt using HyperTerminal, but cannot seem to mount my usb flash drive to transfer some hacks over. I get the following error "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" when I type in the command "mount /dev/sda1 /var/hacks". Can anyone point in the right direction?


----------



## stevecon

JWThiers said:


> Gives me hope then, I took fortran in HS also. In 1979......


Do I get any credit for machine language?? I thought not.. ::sigh::


----------



## Finnstang

lickwid said:


> Now for the ignorant question, I built a serial cable from before, but never got around to using it since everything was working fine before. Can somebody enlighten me on how to connect to it? What setting for null modem do I have to change, and how to connect (using telnet)? Thanks.


I've never done it personally, but here is what some searching says:

Use Hyperterminal

COM1

9600, 8, None, 1, None

But then a thread here says to use 115k for speed instead of 9600. It also says to wait 10 seconds after booting the TiVo before connecting the serial cable or it goes into some type of diagnostic mode and asks for a password.


----------



## JWThiers

Finnstang said:


> I've never done it personally, but here is what some searching says:
> 
> Use Hyperterminal
> 
> COM1
> 
> 9600, 8, None, 1, None
> 
> But then a thread here says to use 115k for speed instead of 9600. It also says to wait 10 seconds after booting the TiVo before connecting the serial cable or it goes into some type of diagnostic mode and asks for a password.


From personal expirience that works,115K works. connects right into bash.


----------



## willardcpa

MATT1981M said:


> i was having this problem on 2 tivo's but WAS able to correct it on both...so here is what you do... dont use your router's adress for the DNS server... use you ISP's DNS server...easiest way to find this on XP is to open up the "Network Connections" and double click on the connection that is enabled and active....click the support tab and then details...then use the DNS server listed that is not ur router.... make sure to chmod 755 the file....reboot...if that doesnt correct the issue go into TWP and update it there under network setup....then reboot again....


Thank you, thank you, thank you.  
I've been reading tons of suggestions indicating that I needed a "valid DNS", and "use your ISP's DNS". But I didn't know how to find out what it was. This helped me a ton, now all of my units "fly" when I check into "now playing".

Oh, did I say Thank you? 

Maybe Gunny could incorporate this helpful hint into the wiki troubleshooting guide??


----------



## Gunnyman

maybe you can.
The wiki is open for all to edit


----------



## TigerDave

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I would suspect the adapter. In my experience Tivo's site isn't the best guide for wireless adapters. Before you waste too much more time, see if you can find someone whose gotten a DWL120 to work.
> 
> Any chance you can make a wired connection to verify that you can connect that way?


SUCCESS! Using a Linksys USB to ethernet 10/100 adapter I was able to telnet into my HDVR2 last night and run the enhancement scripts. Now the only two issues/questions I have are:

1 - How do I transfer shows from one Tivo to another?

2 - Why does my "Now Playing List" take 30-60 seconds to populate with the list of recorded shows?


----------



## Gunnyman

1) we can't discus
2) check a few posts back or look in the troubleshooting section of the wiki.


----------



## tall1

Finnstang said:


> rw is an alias setup by the ehnacements script. It isn't in the linux for dummies book. Basically is changes your filesystem from read-only to read/write, and ro changes it back to read-only when you are finished making changes.
> 
> edit: If you view the /.profile file, you can see the aliases that are setup and see the actual commands that they are referencing.


I am a little confused by the rw/ro aliases. Aren't there some files that you can edit without changing them to read/write first? Are there certain files that are read-only?


----------



## Gunnyman

the entire root file system is read only
/var is read write


----------



## ttodd1

TigerDave said:


> Now the only two issues/questions I have are:
> 
> 1 - How do I transfer shows from one Tivo to another?


If both are hacked then just look for the name of the Tivo in the NPL select it and then choose the show you want to watch.


----------



## TigerDave

Gunnyman said:


> 1) we can't discus
> 2) check a few posts back or look in the troubleshooting section of the wiki.


1) I guess I'm confused -- or I wasn't clear. Sorry. The main reason I zippered my HDVR2 was for Multi-Room Viewing which I thought we could discuss. I'm not interested in video extraction.



ttodd1 said:


> If both are hacked then just look for the name of the Tivo in the NPL select it and then choose the show you want to watch.


Oh gotcha. I haven't hacked the other HDVR2 yet.

So let me if I got this straight. Once I Zipper BOTH of my HDVR2's and both are successfully connected and communicating on my wireless network, then I should be able to see the other unit on my Now Playing List?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

TigerDave said:


> So let me if I got this straight. Once I Zipper BOTH of my HDVR2's and both are successfully connected and communicating on my wireless network, then I should be able to see the other unit on my Now Playing List?


Yep. It will be the last item in NPL and it will say something like DVR:YourTivo.


----------



## Gunnyman

TigerDave said:


> 1) I guess I'm confused -- or I wasn't clear. Sorry. The main reason I zippered my HDVR2 was for Multi-Room Viewing which I thought we could discuss. I'm not interested in video extraction.
> 
> Oh gotcha. I haven't hacked the other HDVR2 yet.
> 
> So let me if I got this straight. Once I Zipper BOTH of my HDVR2's and both are successfully connected and communicating on my wireless network, then I should be able to see the other unit on my Now Playing List?


oops I read how can I xfer and quit reading 
sorry


----------



## willardcpa

Gunnyman said:


> oops I read how can I xfer and quit reading
> sorry


Kinda looks like TGIF happy hour starts before 4:00 pm at Gunny's.


----------



## TigerDave

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Yep. It will be the last item in NPL and it will say something like DVR:YourTivo.


Cool deal, thanks. I don't know how MRV works, does it stream on the fly? Or does it transfer the program from Tivo to another and then play off the receiving unit?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

TigerDave said:


> Cool deal, thanks. I don't know how MRV works, does it stream on the fly? Or does it transfer the program from Tivo to another and then play off the receiving unit?


It actually records the program onto the requesting TiVo. The record light goes on and everything. You can watch the program while it is transferring as long as your network connection works well enough to provide realtime transfer rates.


----------



## joshhuggins

I hacked my Hughes DVR80 and I am getting the Error 81 message to activate my TIVO servce and the Error 51 message. I've tried running the 51 killer and it ends by saying "Not changing anything." I don't have a standard phone line (which was the one of the main reasons to hack it for me.) I've tried a few of the dial prefixs, but can not remember which ones as it's been a few months. My wife said she needs her tivo, so that is my project for the weekend or I'm in the dog house. Shes been very patient. I don't mind the errors, just need to get the Tivo service activated so she can start recording. I've searched the forums but couldn't find a fix .Please help the noob. Thanks to all for the great ideas and tools.

[edit:] I am using Comcast broadband to try to activate my system via the internet.


----------



## Gunnyman

the error 81 requires a call to dtv
as far as I know


----------



## joshhuggins

The error 81 is basicly just a message saying you have not activated the service yet. Which we know that, does anyone know if I can activate the TIVO service online and not over the phone line? Thx for the quick reply.


----------



## rbautch

lickwid said:


> Hopefully, someone can help me out here. I hacked my previous Tivos when I had a USB to Ethernet adapter. But now I only have a Linksys USB Wireless adapter, and since I don't have the USB 2.0 drivers installed yet, I cannot connect via my PC. My question is...since I cannot telnet or ftp into my tivo at this time, is their any way I can install the scripts in a PC via linux (PTVUpgrade CD) or if I can use a serial cable? Thank you.


If your tivo is already hacked, you can run the enhancement script with a serial cable. You'll just have to rz the tweak.sh and rbautch_files.tgz files to your tivo, then run tweak.sh.


----------



## airjrdn

I just got my network adapter today and got everything working (great instructions by the way). I can view some stuff at http://<my_tivo_ip> but get the following error when I view the "now playing" section:



Code:


action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "nowshowingdir": no such variable
    while executing
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
    set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
    if {$nstype == 6} {
      print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
    (procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"

Things seem to work just fine however from the Tivo itself. It's even playing my DivX files which rocks!

In any case, I'm curious as to what that error is all about, and how I get to the unencrypted recordings (ones since the modification).


----------



## BeanCounter1

I am reading, reading, reading (this is a very long thread). I've read through the first 760 posts so far but need a break (this was all in one sitting). I've also gone over to the Enhancement script thread and done some reading there too in order to help get the big picture on the prompts on the second part of the process. I've got a few questions before I go any further however.

1. I'm going to do all of the hard drive swapping and CD loading on a Dell PC, but can I do all of the telnet, FTP, and other bash stuff from a Mac? I haven't seen anything that would prevent this but wanted to confirm. If this works, is there a similar warning about which Mac text editor to use to prevent the dreaded "no workey"?

2. Has anyone tried a USB to Gigabit Ethernet adapter on the Tivo? I don't think there is (yet) an adapter that is on the compatibility list, but I was curious if someone had tried this? Seems like this would give another spped increment to do HMO, MRV, and other stuff best discussed in other forums. I don't know if USB 2.0 limits Gigabit ethernet vs. a PCI card in a real PC, but it seems that any limitation imposed would still be faster than a 100Mbps adapter like the FA120.

3. I am going from a 40GB to a 160GB ($40 from CC is a deal) in an RCA DVR40. The 40GB is the factory drive and has never been hacked. I am going to use Hinsdale/Weaknees to transfer my SP and NPL programs and I know I can do this before applying the Zipper as long as I reboot the PC in between. My problem is my current setup does not display channel logos for all of my local channels (channel banner nor NPL). I've called DTV and even got elevated to a DVR tech, and they could not figure out why I'm not getting them. I've thought about just using InstantCake for a fresh start to try to fix this, but I just can't bear to lose my existing recordings. Is there a way to use my own image but still overwrite/reapply the logo file?

Thanks to Gunny and Russ for what looks like a great tool. It got me wanting to do my first hack.


----------



## MATT1981M

BeanCounter1 said:


> I am reading, reading, reading (this is a very long thread). I've read through the first 760 posts so far but need a break (this was all in one sitting). I've also gone over to the Enhancement script thread and done some reading there too in order to help get the big picture on the prompts on the second part of the process. I've got a few questions before I go any further however.
> 
> 1. I'm going to do all of the hard drive swapping and CD loading on a Dell PC, but can I do all of the telnet, FTP, and other bash stuff from a Mac? I haven't seen anything that would prevent this but wanted to confirm. If this works, is there a similar warning about which Mac text editor to use to prevent the dreaded "no workey"?
> 
> 2. Has anyone tried a USB to Gigabit Ethernet adapter on the Tivo? I don't think there is (yet) an adapter that is on the compatibility list, but I was curious if someone had tried this? Seems like this would give another spped increment to do HMO, MRV, and other stuff best discussed in other forums. I don't know if USB 2.0 limits Gigabit ethernet vs. a PCI card in a real PC, but it seems that any limitation imposed would still be faster than a 100Mbps adapter like the FA120.
> 
> 3. I am going from a 40GB to a 160GB ($40 from CC is a deal) in an RCA DVR40. The 40GB is the factory drive and has never been hacked. I am going to use Hinsdale/Weaknees to transfer my SP and NPL programs and I know I can do this before applying the Zipper as long as I reboot the PC in between. My problem is my current setup does not display channel logos for all of my local channels (channel banner nor NPL). I've called DTV and even got elevated to a DVR tech, and they could not figure out why I'm not getting them. I've thought about just using InstantCake for a fresh start to try to fix this, but I just can't bear to lose my existing recordings. Is there a way to use my own image but still overwrite/reapply the logo file?
> 
> Thanks to Gunny and Russ for what looks like a great tool. It got me wanting to do my first hack.


I dont know about questions 1&2 but do what you were going to do with the current image u have.,... then in the zipper i believe it gives you the option to install all of the channel logos... say yes.... if that doesnt work you can always change the logo for the channel manually via tivowebplus... that is what i did... i replaced the lifetime network logo with one that is someone throwing up in a toilet....... and the playboy bunny with the bunny and a smiley face....my GF hates that it.... but i thought it better represented those channels.....


----------



## stevecon

Finnstang said:


> rw is an alias setup by the ehnacements script. It isn't in the linux for dummies book. Basically is changes your filesystem from read-only to read/write, and ro changes it back to read-only when you are finished making changes.
> 
> edit: If you view the /.profile file, you can see the aliases that are setup and see the actual commands that they are referencing.


Ok - that's why I couldn't find it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## stevecon

MATT1981M said:


> i forgot to tell ya that part... sorry... then after you are done type *ro* to set back to read only before you reboot....


Cool.. I have all of this resolv.conf file trouble sorted out and fixed. I wonder what caused it in the first place.. Anyway, it's a done deal and everybody is happy now.

Thanks to all that offered help!


----------



## Gunnyman

joshhuggins said:


> The error 81 is basicly just a message saying you have not activated the service yet. Which we know that, does anyone know if I can activate the TIVO service online and not over the phone line? Thx for the quick reply.


you activate it by calling dtv they send a signal to your access card.
After that gets cleared up you should then be able to run the 51kiler.tcl to get id of any 51 error.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

BeanCounter1 said:


> 1. I'm going to do all of the hard drive swapping and CD loading on a Dell PC, but can I do all of the telnet, FTP, and other bash stuff from a Mac? I haven't seen anything that would prevent this but wanted to confirm. If this works, is there a similar warning about which Mac text editor to use to prevent the dreaded "no workey"?
> 
> 2. Has anyone tried a USB to Gigabit Ethernet adapter on the Tivo? I don't think there is (yet) an adapter that is on the compatibility list, but I was curious if someone had tried this? Seems like this would give another spped increment to do HMO, MRV, and other stuff best discussed in other forums. I don't know if USB 2.0 limits Gigabit ethernet vs. a PCI card in a real PC, but it seems that any limitation imposed would still be faster than a 100Mbps adapter like the FA120.


1. Yes, you can do all that from a Mac. When you telnet in with Terminal use the syntax: telnet -K xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx where the x's are your TiVo's IP address, oh and that's a capital 'K' (prevents a double character echo on the command line). As for editing files, I never understand why people FTP things over to their computer to edit them and then transfer them back. Just edit them on the TiVo. When you execute the Enhancements script say 'yes' to installing Joe and make it your default editor. It's much easier to use than Vi.

2. No info on gigabit for you, but I use FA120's on both my TiVo's with a wired connection and I can transfer about 1GB in 10 minutes. Plenty fast for me.


----------



## Gunnyman

Luv2DrvFst said:


> 1. Yes, you can do all that from a Mac. When you telnet in with Terminal use the syntax: telnet -K xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx where the x's are your TiVo's IP address, oh and that's a capital 'K' (prevents a double character echo on the command line). As for editing files, I never understand why people FTP things over to their computer to edit them and then transfer them back. Just edit them on the TiVo. When you execute the Enhancements script say 'yes' to installing Joe and make it your default editor. It's much easier to use than Vi.
> 
> 2. No info on gigabit for you, but I use FA120's on both my TiVo's with a wired connection and I can transfer about 1GB in 10 minutes. Plenty fast for me.


Gigabit at this time is no worky. There aren't any drivers for the adapters in either the Zipper or Tivo's default loadout.


----------



## kemac

lickwid said:


> I am now able to get a bash prompt using HyperTerminal, but cannot seem to mount my usb flash drive to transfer some hacks over. I get the following error "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" when I type in the command "mount /dev/sda1 /var/hacks". Can anyone point in the right direction?


try "mount -t vfat /dev/sda1"

Kelly


----------



## MATT1981M

stevecon said:


> Cool.. I have all of this resolv.conf file trouble sorted out and fixed. I wonder what caused it in the first place.. Anyway, it's a done deal and everybody is happy now.
> 
> Thanks to all that offered help!


np..... if it wasnt for these guys on this forum i probably would have been pulling my hair out trying to do this.... as far as i am concerned, answering posts on here is the least i can do after being able to utilize everyones hard work to make things easier for me....lol


----------



## MATT1981M

lickwid said:


> I am now able to get a bash prompt using HyperTerminal, but cannot seem to mount my usb flash drive to transfer some hacks over. I get the following error "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" when I type in the command "mount /dev/sda1 /var/hacks". Can anyone point in the right direction?


i didnt know you could mount a usb flash drive.,... cool.... hey everybody.... can you mount a usb flash drive using the ptv boot cd files loaded on the flash drive and then run the zipper that way??????

a friend of mine that lives about 2 hrs away has been wanting to Zipper his unit but his 2 yr old just broke his CDrom on his desktop... he and his wife both use laptops and he doesnt want to spend more money on a new drive for the desktop (like 15 is alot.... lol)


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> i didnt know you could mount a usb flash drive.,... cool.... hey everybody.... can you mount a usb flash drive using the ptv boot cd files loaded on the flash drive and then run the zipper that way??????
> 
> a friend of mine that lives about 2 hrs away has been wanting to Zipper his unit but his 2 yr old just broke his CDrom on his desktop... he and his wife both use laptops and he doesnt want to spend more money on a new drive for the desktop (like 15 is alot.... lol)


I don't think so, One of the things that zipper does is enable telnet, serial telnet, and ftp. Without telnet you cant get to bash and without bash you can't mount the drive. That is a big part of the removing the drive and installing it in your PC is for.


----------



## danny7481

for some reason im having to reboot my tivo everyday (or just about everyday) in order to get a bash prompt, does anyone else have this problem??


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

JWThiers said:


> I don't think so, One of the things that zipper does is enable telnet, serial telnet, and ftp. Without telnet you cant get to bash and without bash you can't mount the drive. That is a big part of the removing the drive and installing it in your PC is for.


I think he meant load up a USB Flash drive with all the Tools and Zipper goodies and mount it on a desktop running Linux and use that instead of mounting a CD. Of course I have no clue if that's possible.


----------



## willardcpa

I don't think Matt is talking about trying to hook up the usb flash drive to the tivo, but hooking it up to the PC in lieu of having the tools disk in the CD drive.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

danny7481 said:


> for some reason im having to reboot my tivo everyday (or just about everyday) in order to get a bash prompt, does anyone else have this problem??


Are TWP or FTP working when you can't get the prompt or are they dead too?


----------



## JWThiers

danny7481 said:


> for some reason im having to reboot my tivo everyday (or just about everyday) in order to get a bash prompt, does anyone else have this problem??


The one I just zippered for the Bedroom has beeb working fine for a week, no problems, The other I've been tweaking and messing with a lot and have needed to reboot anyway for that so I can't really say.

Just got D* #3 (DSR704) for my birthday, Gonna put in a BIG drive in that, zipper it and use it as a server., just need the bigger drive, usb adapter, think I'll try to bridge over G. This could get expensive.


----------



## JWThiers

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I think he meant load up a USB Flash drive with all the Tools and Zipper goodies and mount it on a desktop running Linux and use that instead of mounting a CD. Of course I have no clue if that's possible.


That being the case, Anyone know if you can boot from a thumb drive? I don't know.


----------



## Xtra7973

First off let me thank rbautch and Gunnyman for this great tool. Now on to my questions. I have two HDVR2's one zippered and one still running 4.0.1b. I for the life of me cant get HackMan to work on my new drive I just ran the zipper on. I tried quick reload, full reload in tivowebplus and I even rebooted twice with no luck. My first question is why cant I get HackMan up? If I type in the zippered tivo's addy with /hackman at the end I get this error code: 
*INTERNAL SERVER ERROR* 
--cut here-- 
action_hackman '/' '' 
couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory 
while executing 
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg" 
(procedure ": :action_hackman" line 12) 
invoked from within 
": :action_$action $chan $part $env" 
("eval" body line 1) 
invoked from within 
"eval { : :action_$action $chan $part $env}" 
--cut here-- 
I see [/B]MATT1981M* was or still is having the same problem. Anyone have a fix for this? 
Also Since my other HDVR2 is still at 4.0.1b is there a easy guide to upgrade it via slice's? I have never done it before and any help would be greatly appreciated. I already have the 6.2 slices from the other site. Thank you once again for a great guide and all your help.*


----------



## JWThiers

Xtra7973 said:


> First off let me thank rbautch and Gunnyman for this great tool. Now on to my questions. I have two HDVR2's one zippered and one still running 4.0.1b. I for the life of me cant get HackMan to work on my new drive I just ran the zipper on. I tried quick reload, full reload in tivowebplus and I even rebooted twice with no luck. My first question is why cant I get HackMan up? If I type in the zippered tivo's addy with /hackman at the end I get this error code:
> *INTERNAL SERVER ERROR*
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '/' ''
> couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
> (procedure ": :action_hackman" line 12)
> invoked from within
> ": :action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval { : :action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> I see [/B]MATT1981M* was or still is having the same problem. Anyone have a fix for this?
> Also Since my other HDVR2 is still at 4.0.1b is there a easy guide to upgrade it via slice's? I have never done it before and any help would be greatly appreciated. I already have the 6.2 slices from the other site. Thank you once again for a great guide and all your help.*


*
Hackman was causing problems with aome of the less expirienced users (Big Target Audience for Zipper) mucking up their systems, so Hackman is not installed/enabled with zipper. I don't think Gunny or Rbautch wanted to deal with the headaches. Anyway short answer is Zipper does it on purpose, Long answer is They figure if you are smart enough to get it installed by your self you are smart enough to use it withiout mucking your system.*


----------



## Xtra7973

JWThiers said:


> Hackman was causing problems with aome of the less expirienced users (Big Target Audience for Zipper) mucking up their systems, so Hackman is not installed/enabled with zipper. I don't think Gunny or Rbautch wanted to deal with the headaches. Anyway short answer is Zipper does it on purpose, Long answer is They figure if you are smart enough to get it installed by your self you are smart enough to use it withiout mucking your system.


 I didnt know they did that. Thank for leading me in the right direction though. I now have it up and working.


----------



## BeanCounter1

MATT1981M said:


> .... if that doesnt work you can always change the logo for the channel manually via tivowebplus... that is what i did... i replaced the lifetime network logo with one that is someone throwing up in a toilet........


Very true.

Is there a good link for channel logos or should I just pull these off the netowrk's web site? Do I need a GIF/JPEG that is a certain size or does TWP scale automatically?

Thanks.


----------



## BeanCounter1

Luv2DrvFst said:


> As for editing files, I never understand why people FTP things over to their computer to edit them and then transfer them back. Just edit them on the TiVo. When you execute the Enhancements script say 'yes' to installing Joe and make it your default editor. It's much easier to use than Vi.


For me, it's because I'm not very linux-savy but I do know FTP and the "TextEdit" app on my Mac. It's a comfort level thing since I interact with my desktop everyday vs. once in a blue moon on the tivo command line (says a lot that zipper and tivo are so stable you don't need to). More importantly however, FTP'ing over to my computer allows me to easily keep a copy in case I screw up and gives me a chance to read/disect these various files in a safe environment so I can learn more about this "hobby". All of this in a GUI instead of a command line which cuts down on a potential errors and helps my productivity.

I'll read up on Joe, but will the TextEdit route work if i need it to? It seems to work when editing Unix files on the Mac so I thought it might work here too.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

BeanCounter1 said:


> I'll read up on Joe, but will the TextEdit route work if i need it to? It seems to work when editing Unix files on the Mac so I thought it might work here too.


Good reasons. Yes, TextEdit should work fine.


----------



## willardcpa

JWThiers said:


> .... The other I've been tweaking and messing with a lot and have needed to reboot anyway for that so I can't really say.....


I think that there is a lesson to be learned there.


----------



## airjrdn

airjrdn said:


> I just got my network adapter today and got everything working (great instructions by the way). I can view some stuff at http://<my_tivo_ip> but get the following error when I view the "now playing" section:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> action_nowshowing '' ''
> can't read "nowshowingdir": no such variable
> while executing
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> if {$nstype == 6} {
> print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
> (procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> 
> Things seem to work just fine however from the Tivo itself. It's even playing my DivX files which rocks!
> 
> In any case, I'm curious as to what that error is all about, and how I get to the unencrypted recordings (ones since the modification).


I got the extraction stuff figured out.

I'd like to hook the phone line up, but it shows that it's attempted to make a call (no phone line is hooked up). Is there any way I can see if the fake call stuff isn't working correctly, or force it to make a fake one?


----------



## danny7481

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Are TWP or FTP working when you can't get the prompt or are they dead too?


im not sure, havent tried them... the only reason i found is, i because my other tivo wasnt in the now playing list, and neither was my music, and photos


----------



## JWThiers

willardcpa said:


> I think that there is a lesson to be learned there.


Actually Its just a habit from windoze. I'm not all that linux savvy (yet) but know enough about computers to know that in order for a change to take effect the program needs to be restarted or reinitalized some how, for me the easiest way right now is restart the whole darn thing. It take a few minutes but I am guaranteed that all changes have taken effect and that any glitches from from a restart of the hack are taken care of.


----------



## MATT1981M

BeanCounter1 said:


> Very true.
> 
> Is there a good link for channel logos or should I just pull these off the netowrk's web site? Do I need a GIF/JPEG that is a certain size or does TWP scale automatically?
> 
> Thanks.


if you say yes to the prompt for installing the logo's then you will have them... if they dont automatically assign to the correct channel then you can use TWP to assign it... twp had all of the default channel graphics installed....


----------



## MATT1981M

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I think he meant load up a USB Flash drive with all the Tools and Zipper goodies and mount it on a desktop running Linux and use that instead of mounting a CD. Of course I have no clue if that's possible.


that is exactly what i meant... this would also help because when i muck up my tivo or want to do something with it... i have found that it is almost easier to just pull the drive and install via pc... also the fact that i fubar the commands half the time... i can create a script and load it on the flash drive and then voila... plus when i was last modding my setup trying to monte into another kernel, i had about 30 different revisions of my "script" and i ended up using alot of my blank CD's.... it is a good thing i got the 100 cd spools when i did... i got a steal on 10 spools about 3 yrs ago... cost me less than 1.00 each spool... bestbuy the day after thanksgiving... the best part was the fact that they were after instant rebate... i only wanted 1 spool but my local store got like 1000 units instead of 100 like they were supposed to... so they were nice enough to change the 1 per person to 10 per person....


----------



## MeStinkBAD

I haven't read all 2,000 posts in this thread, give or take a few hundred, but i've never hacked a TiVo before (I can't even find a link for installing a hack allowing you to telnet to your TiVo could someone point me SPECIFICALLY where to look.) Anyhow, someone explain these things to me.

In step 1, it says use a "virgin image" of the TiVo software. Is this really necissary? I haven't hacked my TiVO yet so why bother with a virgin one. I don't wanna erase everything I've recorded. So I would prefer to skip this step.

Step 2 mentions the instantcake CD.I don't have this and don't think I need it either for the same reasons above. Am I right?

I already have a LBA48 boot CD. Do I honestly need PTVupgrade? Is it critically important? Cuz it's six buck ( which is not very much but still six bucks more than I'd prefer to spend).

Basically, what I'm asking is do I have to fork over cash for installing this? I'll pay if I absoluetly need to but I'd rather not.


----------



## JWThiers

MeStinkBAD said:


> I haven't read all 2,000 posts in this thread, give or take a few hundred, but i've never hacked a TiVo before (I can't even find a link for installing a hack allowing you to telnet to your TiVo could someone point me SPECIFICALLY where to look.) Anyhow, someone explain these things to me.
> 
> In step 1, it says use a "virgin image" of the TiVo software. Is this really necissary? I haven't hacked my TiVO yet so why bother with a virgin one. I don't wanna erase everything I've recorded. So I would prefer to skip this step.
> 
> Step 2 mentions the instantcake CD.I don't have this and don't think I need it either for the same reasons above. Am I right?
> 
> I already have a LBA48 boot CD. Do I honestly need PTVupgrade? Is it critically important? Cuz it's six buck ( which is not very much but still six bucks more than I'd prefer to spend).
> 
> Basically, what I'm asking is do I have to fork over cash for installing this? I'll pay if I absoluetly need to but I'd rather not.


Thats 5000 not 2000 posts.

Zipper will install the hack that allows telnet

Hacking you tivo is like performing brain surgery on your tivo. If *ANYTHING* goes wrong with the hack you will be left with a doorstop until you you fix it which means getting an image anyway. If you don't want to buy instantcake or other virgin images you can backup you current setup, the important part is having a way to get back to an unhacked working condition should something go wrong. *I can't stress this enough HAVE A BACKUP IMAGE.* While usually zipper works sometimes things do go wrong on the installation. And sometimes further tweaking on the users part may do something that also may make it easier to reinstalling a known good image to fix a problem.

You can just zipper the drive already in the tivo (I did one like that because I did not feel like doing the extra work involved in putting you current tivo setup including recorded programs on a larger drive), but people usually put in a larger drive for the extra storage (hard drives are cheap now). Using a larger drive automatically means you you need an image of some kind. It does not matter if its Instantcake or another.

As long as the the LBA48 cd has the right pre-Hacked kernel that is needed it should be OK. How you determine that I don't know. Installing the wrong kernel could make a doorstop.

Where did you get that brain? 
Abbey Someone. 
Abbey Someone? 
Abbey Normal. 
Let me get this straight. I just put an Abnormal brain in a 7 foot 500 lbs monster?!

Sorry about that lost my mind for a moment. Where was I? 
Oh yeah. I'd just spend the money to be sure.


----------



## adamofevil

Gunnyman said:


> but 5 bucks for a verified killhdinitrd kernel is well worth it imho.


5 bucks with no refund, even if your image was corrupted. By the time you find out whether or not it's corrupted it will be too late to ask PTV if you can re-download it... which chances are... you won't be able to unless you pay them again. PTV offers RAW ISO files for download without any type of checksum (CRC) for you to verify that you got the same image once it's on your computer. Errors happen in file transfer. If you're going to charge money, at least ZIP/RAR/PAR/PAR2 it so the person can verify they got it without problems.


----------



## airjrdn

adamofevil said:


> 5 bucks with no refund, even if your image was corrupted. By the time you find out whether or not it's corrupted it will be too late to ask PTV if you can re-download it... which chances are... you won't be able to unless you pay them again. PTV offers RAW ISO files for download without any type of checksum (CRC) for you to verify that you got the same image once it's on your computer. Errors happen in file transfer. If you're going to charge money, at least ZIP/RAR/PAR/PAR2 it so the person can verify they got it without problems.


Please don't start spamming this thread. You've created one specifically for that purpose, please leave that there.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

adamofevil said:


> 5 bucks with no refund, even if your image was corrupted. By the time you find out whether or not it's corrupted it will be too late to ask PTV if you can re-download it... which chances are... you won't be able to unless you pay them again. PTV offers RAW ISO files for download without any type of checksum (CRC) for you to verify that you got the same image once it's on your computer. Errors happen in file transfer. If you're going to charge money, at least ZIP/RAR/PAR/PAR2 it so the person can verify they got it without problems.


I could have sworn I read in the other thread that you were over it. So get over it already!


----------



## Gunnyman

adamofevil said:


> 5 bucks with no refund, even if your image was corrupted. By the time you find out whether or not it's corrupted it will be too late to ask PTV if you can re-download it... which chances are... you won't be able to unless you pay them again. PTV offers RAW ISO files for download without any type of checksum (CRC) for you to verify that you got the same image once it's on your computer. Errors happen in file transfer. If you're going to charge money, at least ZIP/RAR/PAR/PAR2 it so the person can verify they got it without problems.


Thanks for spamming my thread, welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Chad L

I have sucessfully Zippered my single drive HDVR2, works great. Thanks Gunnyman and Rbautch! 

I have a two drive HDVR2 I created with the Hinsdale years ago. I want to Zipper it and keep my shows. I know it can be done. Do I just need to put the primary drive in the PC to zipper it? Or do I need to put both drives in the PC? 

Thanks again.


----------



## MATT1981M

adamofevil said:


> 5 bucks with no refund, even if your image was corrupted. By the time you find out whether or not it's corrupted it will be too late to ask PTV if you can re-download it... which chances are... you won't be able to unless you pay them again. PTV offers RAW ISO files for download without any type of checksum (CRC) for you to verify that you got the same image once it's on your computer. Errors happen in file transfer. If you're going to charge money, at least ZIP/RAR/PAR/PAR2 it so the person can verify they got it without problems.


hmmmm... thats funny... i had no problems with getting another download.... i contacted them 10 days after i originally downloaded it and was able to get them to allow me one more because i was able to show them there was a problem with the image and i was not trying to scam them.... mine had a problem that occured when you would load the ptvinstacake image cd by itself, the text became all garbled and you couldnt tell what you were supposed to enter.... it took a couple emails to get it done... but when they were assured that i was not trying to screw them over, they allowed the download... they are just cautious and i dont blame them...


----------



## BeanCounter1

Luv2DrvFst said:


> 1. Yes, you can do all that from a Mac. When you telnet in with Terminal use the syntax: telnet -K xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx where the x's are your TiVo's IP address, oh and that's a capital 'K' (prevents a double character echo on the command line).


Sorry... did some more reading and thought of a related question.

What about FTP'ing from the Mac GUI? Does the Mac's Finder handle the binary transfers correctly or do I need to use another FTP client?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

BeanCounter1 said:


> Sorry... did some more reading and thought of a related question.
> 
> What about FTP'ing from the Mac GUI? Does the Mac's Finder handle the binary transfers correctly or do I need to use another FTP client?


You can open a connection to the TiVo using ftp with Finder and view everything on your TiVo. You can also copy things off of it to your Mac, but I have never been able to mount it read write so that I could upload something from my Mac to the TiVo. There's probably a way to do this, but I never took the time to research it. I already had Captain FTP and it works great, so that's what I use.

Of course now you've got me wondering how to do it... I'll let you know if I figure it out.

EDIT: Quick google searching reveals that Mac FTP read write is a no-go. It's not built into Apple's FTP client and there doesn't appear to be anything you can do to fix it. But there are a couple of free apps out there (PureFTPd Manager is one).


----------



## JWThiers

adamofevil said:


> 5 bucks with no refund, even if your image was corrupted. By the time you find out whether or not it's corrupted it will be too late to ask PTV if you can re-download it... which chances are... you won't be able to unless you pay them again. PTV offers RAW ISO files for download without any type of checksum (CRC) for you to verify that you got the same image once it's on your computer. Errors happen in file transfer. If you're going to charge money, at least ZIP/RAR/PAR/PAR2 it so the person can verify they got it without problems.


Troll!


----------



## airjrdn

Any thoughts on my CallerID question?


----------



## JWThiers

airjrdn said:


> Any thoughts on my CallerID question?


must have got lost in the shuffle, The last question I saw from you was about FakeCall? can't help with that.


----------



## rbautch

Chad L said:


> I have sucessfully Zippered my single drive HDVR2, works great. Thanks Gunnyman and Rbautch!
> 
> I have a two drive HDVR2 I created with the Hinsdale years ago. I want to Zipper it and keep my shows. I know it can be done. Do I just need to put the primary drive in the PC to zipper it? Or do I need to put both drives in the PC?
> 
> Thanks again.


Just the primary drive.


----------



## rbautch

airjrdn said:


> I got the extraction stuff figured out.
> 
> I'd like to hook the phone line up, but it shows that it's attempted to make a call (no phone line is hooked up). Is there any way I can see if the fake call stuff isn't working correctly, or force it to make a fake one?


At bash run fakecall.tcl. Look for post very early in this thread about confirming fakcecall is working.


----------



## airjrdn

Response was:

Running fakecall version 6
Fakecall ran successfully!

But it still shows that it's going to attempt a call tomorrow.

I'd seen post #8 (although I think the zipper guide says to check out post #9), and I'm pretty sure those are the options I chose. Is there any way to confirm that though?


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Hey all...need some help or suggestions...I zippered 4 tivos about two weeks ago (1-HDVR2, 2-DSR7000, 1-HR10-250). I also added the bufferhack to all four...made the bufferhack 2 hours on the non-HD and 1 hour on the HDTivo.

One of the DSR7000s began to freeze about 4 days ago...I thought at first that maybe it was the 2 hour bufferhack...so I changed it to 1.5 hours...however, the other tivos with 2 hours work fine.

The DSR7000 that is freezing is my "original" tivo that I've had for about 2 years and has original 40GB + 160GB harddrives. I had NO previous problems what-so-ever with this TiVo until after the Zipper. The other 2 tivos (DSR7000 and HDVR2) were upgraded via InstantCake image that I put on the Zipper CD. The DSR7000 and HR10-250 have their original image on them because I had recordings I wanted to keep...so I just zippered them...the HR10-250 is running fine...

Any ideas why the DSR7000 that has it's original image (6.2) + Zipper is beginning to freeze. When I say freeze I mean frozen and stuck. I turned on the TV this morning and there was a picture of a Volcano on the National Geographic channel...frozen...no buttons on the remote worked, no buttons on the TiVo worked...I even tried to telnet into the tivo - but it wouldn't connect.

After reboot...I checked and noticed that the Volcano show was on at about 8:00AM PST...I turned on the TV at 10:30AM...so it was frozen for about 2.5 hours. I also think that the tivo is freezing and rebooting at other times because I notice that I lose my "quick pause bar" setting that I usually set by remote (Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select). This only happens after a reboot.

I read earlier in this thread that someone else was having problems with freezing and posted their kernel log and tvlog...so I will do the same. None of my other tivos are having problems, so it is not a multiswitch or weather related problem...and I don't think it is the hard drives because this was not happening before...

I edited the tvlog because it was too big...but I kept the info before and after freezing...

Thanks for any help/suggestions...


----------



## adamofevil

MATT1981M said:


> hmmmm... thats funny... i had no problems with getting another download.... i contacted them 10 days after i originally downloaded it and was able to get them to allow me one more because i was able to show them there was a problem with the image and i was not trying to scam them.... mine had a problem that occured when you would load the ptvinstacake image cd by itself, the text became all garbled and you couldnt tell what you were supposed to enter.... it took a couple emails to get it done... but when they were assured that i was not trying to screw them over, they allowed the download... they are just cautious and i dont blame them...


Q: How do you know the new image is not corrupted in some other way?

A: You won't know until you need to use the corrupted part of the image. That could be months from now, at which point you wont get another chance to download it.

Conclusion: Charging for a raw ISO file without a checksum is far from cautious.



airjrdn said:


> Please don't start spamming this thread. You've created one specifically for that purpose, please leave that there.


My post is relevant to the subject matter. Not spam at all.



Gunnyman said:


> Thanks for spamming my thread, welcome to my ignore list.


Thank god for that! I was getting tired of having to debate your ever changing opinions.



JWThiers said:


> Troll!


That's funny, coming from someone who actually looks like one. (examines profile picture and laughs). I'm starting to get the hang of how you guys treat people who's opinions you disagree with. It's actually quite fun! Now, go eat some more donuts.


----------



## swizzlest

This guy has resorted to personally slandering members of the board and starting multiple topics about his one bad experience.

Can we please ban him?


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

No help yet on my freezing issue that I posted above????


----------



## willardcpa

BBQ-AllStar said:


> No help yet on my freezing issue that I posted above????


My GUESS is that your hard drive is failing, probably the original 40 gig that you left in. That's why many of the "experts" here advocate not doubling up on your drives (and your chances for HD failure). Let's face it the question isn't "will my HD fail", it's "when will my HD fail".  Now as to why it may coincide with the zipper installation - well actually it doesn't, you put the zipper on two weeks ago, and trouble showed up four days ago. If it had anything at all to do with the zipper it would have happened right away. I had a similar problem happen to me several months ago, I just re-imaged the large drive (guessing that the small one was probably the culprit) and its been working fine ever since.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Thanks for the reply...but I still find it hard to believe that it is the hard drive...I noticed the reboots about 4 days ago, however, I mainly use my HD-TiVo, and therefore could've missed a few reboots...also, the new cron that comes with zipper reboots your tivo twice a week anyways, so who knows...

What's weird is that the freezing seems to occur in the early mornings...I record a lot of hockey games on the DSR7000 that freezes and watch them later...it hasn't froze during these times...only when I'm not watching/recording anything...

I should probably replace the original 40GB that came with it...a funny thing is that I also have an old DSR6000 that has the original 40 and a 120GB...it hasn't had a problem in over 4 years...go figure.


----------



## airjrdn

I can understand why you'd be skeptical, but then again, not all drives are created equally. I've had some last 8+ years and still running, and others die out after a year or two. Part of it is use, part of it is lack of use (believe it or not), and part of it's just the luck of the draw.


----------



## MATT1981M

swizzlest said:


> This guy has resorted to personally slandering members of the board and starting multiple topics about his one bad experience.
> 
> Can we please ban him?


i agree.... just ban the idiot from the forum


----------



## joebread

OK! YOU guys rock! The zipper seems to be the most amazing program for tivo hacking. I have a few quick questions before i go ahead and hack my tivo. 

1) I am running a direct tv tivo unit (samsung sir-4120r) If I do this hack and it does not work for some reason. and I kept my original drive. can i just put the original drive back in the tivo and have my tivo work perfect like it does now?


2)Do I have to use the instant cake image made for my model tivo to have this work properly...its 20 bucks and i don't know if i feel like spending it.... or can i just use any image that i can find...I have a 7.x image downloaded... could I use that? I heard from somwhere that you can use the 7.x image on a dtv unit.

3) I bought a 160 gig hdd. I have done nothing to it yet. it still unopened in the box. do I have to do any preformatting w/ that drive before i run the zipper boot disk on that drive?

4) I downloaded the 7.x image as stated above but it is in .mfs format (to be used w/ mfs tools 2 boot cd) can i still use the zipper w/ this image? or do I have to do somthing different with it? I noticed that your image file didn't have the file extensions on it so I can' tell from the screen shot. 

Thanks you guys you are a huge help. 

I will buy the instant cake cd if i have to and i will buy the 5 dollar boot disk if i absoulty must but i don't like giving my credit card number out on the internet. Thanks


----------



## cashoe

I have the samwe unit so i can give you solid answers on 1 & 3:

1) yes. 
But if the drive is out of the unit for more than a week or 2 you might have to wait overnight for some of the channels to come back (especially the locals)

3) no

Hope i helped some, and im sure others will be along to tackle #2 and 4.


----------



## TomK

joebread said:


> 2)Do I have to use the instant cake image made for my model tivo to have this work properly...its 20 bucks and i don't know if i feel like spending it.... or can i just use any image that i can find...I have a 7.x image downloaded... could I use that? I heard from somwhere that you can use the 7.x image on a dtv unit.
> 
> 4) I downloaded the 7.x image as stated above but it is in .mfs format (to be used w/ mfs tools 2 boot cd) can i still use the zipper w/ this image? or do I have to do somthing different with it? I noticed that your image file didn't have the file extensions on it so I can' tell from the screen shot.
> 
> Thanks you guys you are a huge help.
> 
> I will buy the instant cake cd if i have to and i will buy the 5 dollar boot disk if i absoulty must but i don't like giving my credit card number out on the internet. Thanks


The 7.x image is NOT for DirecTiVo units, sorry.


----------



## joebread

Thank you for your quick reply, I still am not sure about using the 7.x image as some people say it will work and other say it will not so just to be safe i will probly download the 6.2 image. but that poses another question. If I download the 6.2 image does it have to be the one from ptv upgrade for my tivo box? or can it be any 6.2 image from anyone?. Also I need the VMLINUX_.GZ unhacked version. if anyone knows where to get it then pm me. Thanks
I will probly end up hacking this box tonight when i get home from work. Thanks for all the help


----------



## JaserLet

I used The Zipper to hack my TiVo and am loving it! Tivowebplus is awesome!

But I now have a really annoying problem... every now and then, my Now Playing list will show up empty! No message, nothing but empty space where my programs and logos once were! One time I was able to see the list of my recorded programs by pressing channel up a few times, but that hasn't worked since. The only way I can get my Now Playing list to show up again is to reboot. 

Three reboots per evening is really nasty.

Help!


----------



## Gunnyman

look in the troubleshooting section of the wiki for a solution to that


----------



## JaserLet

You guys rock!


----------



## rbautch

joebread said:


> Thank you for your quick reply, I still am not sure about using the 7.x image as some people say it will work and other say it will not so just to be safe i will probly download the 6.2 image. but that poses another question. If I download the 6.2 image does it have to be the one from ptv upgrade for my tivo box? or can it be any 6.2 image from anyone?. Also I need the VMLINUX_.GZ unhacked version. if anyone knows where to get it then pm me. Thanks
> I will probly end up hacking this box tonight when i get home from work. Thanks for all the help


Here's a novel idea...follow the Zipper instructions to the letter. You don't have a good handle on exactly what your doing, and deviating every which way you can to save $25 is going to bite you.


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> Here's a novel idea...follow the Zipper instructions to the letter. You don't have a good handle on exactly what your doing, and deviating every which way you can to save $25 is going to bite you.


hmmm sig fodder?


----------



## joebread

Yeah well i'm almost to the point where if i run into one more problem i will just buy the cd's. But Now I have one more question before i go ahead and do this hack. If I download a 6.2 image that is not for my specific tivo. will it work correctly? Somone had done that with his tivo and it did work. but I am just double checking. Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

I think it's time for a new "zipper support policy"
you want help? Don't deviate from the published instructions.
Who's with me?


----------



## pendragn

joebread said:


> Yeah well i'm almost to the point where if i run into one more problem i will just buy the cd's. But Now I have one more question before i go ahead and do this hack. If I download a 6.2 image that is not for my specific tivo. will it work correctly? Somone had done that with his tivo and it did work. but I am just double checking. Thanks


All 6.2 images are created equal, for the most part. There are some subtle differences, but you should be fine. You may have to run 51killer.tcl (or do a 'Clear and Delete Everything') depending on how you get the 6.2 image.

Also, you'll get a lot of street cred if you just try it, instead of asking before you do. You stand to lose nothing if you try it and it doesn't work, but you'll learn a lot if you try it and it does work. Noodling around is the best way to learn. 

tk


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> If I download a 6.2 image that is not for my specific tivo. will it work correctly?


Compare this with "This says I need a 5-amp fuse. I have a 50-amp one that fits. Can I use that one?"

It *may* work, but there are risks.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> I think it's time for a new "zipper support policy"
> you want help? Don't deviate from the published instructions.
> Who's with me?


Amen, brother.


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> Amen, brother.


OMG  Russ got religion.


----------



## airjrdn

Gunnyman said:


> I think it's time for a new "zipper support policy"
> you want help? Don't deviate from the published instructions.
> Who's with me?


That's *WHY* I didn't deviate from the published instructions.


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> I think it's time for a new "zipper support policy"
> you want help? Don't deviate from the published instructions.
> Who's with me?


I think every common question regarding zipper installs has been answered at least 3 or 4 times in this thread. NPL doesn't show up, Problems with wireless, problems with Serial connection, Is this Wireless USB adapter OK...

Unfortunately 5000+ posts are difficult to sift thru. Might be time to compile it all into a comprehensive FAQ. Some answers are in this thread, some are on the Tips & Tricks page of the wiki, some are on the troubleshooting page of the wiki, some are in the zipper instructions. At least you guys are getting help from some of the others in this forum when they can help.

(stands up on soapbox) 
I think a lot of problems are either by real novices who are bound to make mistakes no matter what, and by people that continue to tweak even after Zipper is in (I fall into that category). After a lot of reading, a lot of pounding my head against a wall, I am coming to the conclusion that IF you want to do more than what Zipper does, (and all of this is available to stock unhacked SA Tivo's) MRV, HMO, scheduling from you computer on your home network, the best option is probably to do things the hard way. That will force you to learn what is required to install this tweak that, chmod this, find this config file to tweak. get new hacks and start all over again. If you want more you have to learn more. I just wish that there was a more friendly place than the other place to ask the questions that aren't allowed here. Even in the newbie forum over there it seems people get slammed for asking a newbie question and are told search this whole site for the anwser. 
(gets down from soapbox/)

Anyway you guys do rock thanks for all your time and help. On the bright side I can now pull a drive from a tivo, zipper it with a new image reinstall it, run the tweaks script and make the correct changes to various file to fix the easy problems and be up and running on a network in less than an hour.


----------



## MATT1981M

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Compare this with "This says I need a 5-amp fuse. I have a 50-amp one that fits. Can I use that one?"
> 
> It *may* work, but there are risks.


...and then you hear.... what is that burning smell......lol.....

my honest opinion is just BUY THE DISK...trust me it is worth it... i didnt want to do it at first because i was just going to restore my original drive image to a new tivo, but i have to admit it was easier to use the instacake image.... look at it this way.... yes you will loose your recordings, but just put your orig drive in a antistatic bag and put it on a shelf in your closet. use the instacake.... it will restore a valid image to your drive and will expand the image to the full size of the drive.... it makes things soo much easier... i did try to do this manually using mfs tools and i ended up fubaring one of my orig tivo drives, so i was left with out one of my backup drives....

the 20.00 is well worth the freedom of headaches.....


----------



## uscpsycho

First time TiVo modder here (HR10-250) with some Zipper questions before I take the leap.

1) Can you do any damage by running the Zipper more than once? If you shouldn't re-run Zipper, how do you change SSID, change IP address, etc.?

2) Can the enhancement script be run multiple times, with different answers, to add or remove different options each time? If you run it again and answer NO to an installed hack, will it be removed? If not, how do you get rid of an unwanted hack? Can you do any damage by answering YES to a hack that's already installed?

3) I initially plan to use a wired ethernet adapter with my TiVo, then switch to wireless when everything is stable. Any harm in entering my SSID the first time I run Zipper even though I'll be connecting directly to the TiVo?

3a) This forum is peppered with info about WEP. Turn it on, turn it off, do this, do that. But there is no mention of WEP in the installation instructions. How do you turn WEP on and enter the key? (I read something here that sounded like the TiVo will give you a key???) Can someone explain how to enable & disable WEP on a Zippered TiVo?​
Thank you for your help!


----------



## joebread

Hey guys. Thanks for the help. I just purchased the 5 dollar boot disk and I am going to run the hacks tonight  I will see how it works. Also Does this hack enable HMO? if sho how does it enable hmo for free? or is it free? Thanks


----------



## tall1

JWThiers said:


> I just wish that there was a more friendly place than the other place to ask the questions that aren't allowed here. Even in the newbie forum over there it seems people get slammed for asking a newbie question and are told search this whole site for the anwser.


I do too. Because there isn't a friendly place to discuss, I gave up. I am hopeful someone can come up with a script or detailed instructions to do "those things we don't speak of" for the HDTivos. Or maybe a miracle will occur and 6.2 is released for the HR10.


----------



## ttodd1

Gunnyman said:


> I think it's time for a new "zipper support policy"
> you want help? Don't deviate from the published instructions.
> Who's with me?


Instructions?? There are instructions? 

noob: "I don't need any stinkin' instructions. How hard can this really be anyways?"



Hey Gunny, have you added a last line in those instructions that they need to look at the Wiki afterwards? And if they don't and ask a question that is covered in it then it does not get answered???? Hmmm


----------



## ttodd1

joebread said:


> Hey guys. Thanks for the help. I just purchased the 5 dollar boot disk and I am going to run the hacks tonight  I will see how it works. Also Does this hack enable HMO? if sho how does it enable hmo for free? or is it free? Thanks


http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwik...27s_this_HMO_and_MRV.3F_What_is_that_stuff.3F


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

tall1 said:


> I do too. Because there isn't a friendly place to discuss, I gave up. I am hopeful someone can come up with a script or detailed instructions to do "those things we don't speak of" for the HDTivos. Or maybe a miracle will occur and 6.2 is released for the HR10.


Check the Zipper wiki for a quick primer on the other stuff...


----------



## JWThiers

uscpsycho said:


> First time TiVo modder here (HR10-250) with some Zipper questions before I take the leap.
> 
> 1) Can you do any damage by running the Zipper more than once? If you shouldn't re-run Zipper, how do you change SSID, change IP address, etc.?
> 
> 2) Can the enhancement script be run multiple times, with different answers, to add or remove different options each time? If you run it again and answer NO to an installed hack, will it be removed? If not, how do you get rid of an unwanted hack? Can you do any damage by answering YES to a hack that's already installed?
> 
> 3) I initially plan to use a wired ethernet adapter with my TiVo, then switch to wireless when everything is stable. Any harm in entering my SSID the first time I run Zipper even though I'll be connecting directly to the TiVo?
> 
> 3a) This forum is peppered with info about WEP. Turn it on, turn it off, do this, do that. But there is no mention of WEP in the installation instructions. How do you turn WEP on and enter the key? (I read something here that sounded like the TiVo will give you a key???) Can someone explain how to enable & disable WEP on a Zippered TiVo?​
> Thank you for your help!


I'll answer what I know for sure and then what I think I know. 
1st What I know: 
You can change your IP SSID and WEP by running setSSIDwep.tcl. This will give you access to 5 predefined WEP keys. If you want to enter your own random WEP key, go to the other site and search for "setSSIDwep2" and also "WEP pad" you need both on you tivo and you can then set your own WEP.

You can uninstall the tweaks by running oddly enough tweak_uninstall. I have never tried to just run tweak without uninstalling first. If you do uninstall either have the correct DNS server IP in your system (can't remember which file search around) or have a copy of the compressed teaks on your tivo, this will save the hassle of coping the file over serial or removing the drive and starting from scratch.

It shouldn't matter about the SSID if you are wired but setSSIDwep works.

I guess I knew more than I thought.


----------



## JWThiers

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Check the Zipper wiki for a quick primer on the other stuff...


Thanks, Last I checked they weren't up.


----------



## solsurfer

Gunnyman said:


> ok for the sake of setting UP the phone for the dtv call do this:
> edit the auhor file using Joe or your favorite linux friendly text editor
> comment out the "route commands" reboot tivo
> make your changes to the phone settings
> dial out to test them
> re-edit author file re-enabling the route commands
> reboot tivo


Thanks for all the help, guys! I was able to change the phone settings, and confirm they are working. Now it's just a waiting game to see if the box makes a call and clears the access card sometime in the next 30 days?

Also, any reason to or not to force a call to the DVR service?

Thanks,

Rod


----------



## tall1

JWThiers said:


> Thanks, Last I checked they weren't up.


When they were available, I reviewed them and it appeared I had done eveything correct (this was after hours of reading at the other place). Still only half worked.


----------



## MATT1981M

ttodd1 said:


> Instructions?? There are instructions?
> 
> noob: "I don't need any stinkin' instructions. How hard can this really be anyways?"
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gunny, have you added a last line in those instructions that they need to look at the Wiki afterwards? And if they don't and ask a question that is covered in it then it does not get answered???? Hmmm


lol.... ttodd1 your impression of many noob's is uncanny.... not that i am knocking noobs.. i am a linux noob myself... us noobs get to excited and dont READ things before we start posting... and yes 5k+ posts is alot to read through.... but between the first 2 pages of posts and the zipper wiki you should be able to answer all of your questions... the rest google.... i hate to say it... the search engine on php forums and i dont get along... i search for one specific thing and i swear i get everything in the forum aside from what i was looking for....


----------



## MATT1981M

i need some assistance... I as you can see by my signature have 2 series 2 dtivos.... i am having this problem.... i have one of the original 40GB Maxtor QuickView Fireball 7200 ATA133 drives that is only reporting 10.24 mb.... i know the first thing everyone will say... QUNLOCK.exe or DiskUtil.....

here in lies my dilemma.... i have tried both....

Qunlock states it sent the unlock command and to pwrcycl the computer.... of course i shutdown completely per instructions i have seen in the past. then i reboot.... same issue....

with DiskUtil i have tried the /PermUnlock, /TempUnlock and both state that it was unable to unlock drive because the request timed out.... i know the next thing everyone will say... what location was it on..... IDE0 Master... so location 0....then tried each subsequent location and corrected the drive letter accordingly.... same thing.... whenever i did the DiskUtil/Info it shows 10.24MB...

in data displayed using the Info command i show that it has listed:


> Total user access. LBA sectors Lo. 20000
> Total user access. LBA sectors Hi. 0
> Total sectors and MB..................... 20000 10.24


that doesnt seem right does it?!?!?!?! shouldnt the LBA sectors Hi have some other number.....


----------



## airjrdn

JWThiers said:


> I think every common question regarding zipper installs has been answered at least 3 or 4 times in this thread. NPL doesn't show up, Problems with wireless, problems with Serial connection, Is this Wireless USB adapter OK...
> 
> Unfortunately 5000+ posts are difficult to sift thru. Might be time to compile it all into a comprehensive FAQ. Some answers are in this thread, some are on the Tips & Tricks page of the wiki, some are on the troubleshooting page of the wiki, some are in the zipper instructions. At least you guys are getting help from some of the others in this forum when they can help.


Something I'd say most new people here miss is the fact that you can search within a thread. That's how I found answers to some of my questions.


----------



## ttodd1

MATT1981M said:


> i need some assistance... I as you can see by my signature have 2 series 2 dtivos.... i am having this problem.... i have one of the original 40GB Maxtor QuickView Fireball 7200 ATA133 drives that is only reporting 10.24 mb.... i know the first thing everyone will say... QUNLOCK.exe or DiskUtil.....
> 
> here in lies my dilemma.... i have tried both....
> 
> Qunlock states it sent the unlock command and to pwrcycl the computer.... of course i shutdown completely per instructions i have seen in the past. then i reboot.... same issue....
> 
> with DiskUtil i have tried the /PermUnlock, /TempUnlock and both state that it was unable to unlock drive because the request timed out.... i know the next thing everyone will say... what location was it on..... IDE0 Master... so location 0....then tried each subsequent location and corrected the drive letter accordingly.... same thing.... whenever i did the DiskUtil/Info it shows 10.24MB...
> 
> in data displayed using the Info command i show that it has listed:
> 
> that doesnt seem right does it?!?!?!?! shouldnt the LBA sectors Hi have some other number.....


Don't have an answer, but shouldn't this be in its own thread.????


----------



## joebread

Ok! I finaly bought the 5 dollar boot cd and my 20 dollar image file. I ran the zipper exactly like i was suposed to 100%......and it worked like it was suposed to....but, now i'm stuck at an annoying error 51 screen... I know you have to telnet into the tivo with the ip address and run the 51killer and the other hacks....... but when i run the "telnet -t vt100 10.0.0.51" command in the command prompt window..it won't go. it can't connect. I am running a hardwire firewall which makes every ip address in my house a 10.0.0.whatever. So I put the tivo on 10.0.0.51 and my computer is 10.0.0.3 and the actual ip address of the router is 10.0.0.2 and I put all of this in the setup like i was suposed to. took the hdd out of the computer and placed it in my tivo. now i get error 51 and I CAN"T TELNET!!!!! can somone help  my dad is having the same problem. Thanks....I heard you are suposed to do a clear and delete everything but want to make sure. even if a clear and delete fixes the error 51 screen i still need telnet to run the other hacks. Thanks

here are the settings i used

Tivo static Ip address (10.0.0.51)
router ip address (10.0.0.2)
SSID (linksys)

I am using a linksys WUSB54AG wireless b/g to connect my tivo to the network. Maybe it is the network addapter i am using to connect the tivo to the network. 

If it is the adapter and I have a usb to cat5 adapter. Do I have to rezpipper my tivo again just to plug the cat5 in with the correct setting? or if i unplug the wireless and plug in a cable will it work that way? 
Thank you so much


----------



## Gunnyman

51killer does the same as a clear and delete without the nasty side effect of deleting shows. IT will do the job, but no bash prompt is a big issue that needs to be addressed.
1st of all have you rebooted the tivo after guided setup was run?
You mentioned wireless
do you have power and link lights on your adapter? is WEP turned off? Are you running a software firewall (like the one on XP) as well?


----------



## joebread

No. But I have a second tivo I am hacking and I did reboot that one after guided setup was completed still no telnet with the second tivo. As for the first tivo I will have to reboot it when I get home from work.

Also I noticed that when i booted the tivo for the first time it did not reboot its self to set network paramaters like the_zipper guide said it would. But the light is on on my addapter which is connceted to the second tivo.


----------



## Gunnyman

which wireless adapters are you using?


----------



## joebread

I am using a linksys WUSB54AG wireless b/g to connect my tivo to the network. could it be network addapter i am using to connect the tivo to the network?
the light is on on the wireless adapter, and there is no wep encryption on at the house. I am not using a software firewall at all and no antivirus at all.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
that one isn't going to work.
There are very few that do.
There's a list at tivo.com/support just avoid the ones that say 7.xx required.


----------



## joebread

ok. cool. Thanks you are a big help. I will post again if the new adapter works


----------



## joebread

One more question. I spent so much time using the linux zipper on my tivo. if i go out and buy a netgear wireless for my tivo do I have to rezipper my tivo  or just do a reboot? Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

just a reboot
I put the list of workable adapters on the wiki in the tips and tricks section.


----------



## joebread

Ok. Thanks so much you are a big help


----------



## joebread

Hey, I need a usb to cat5 cable. does anyone know where to buy one. if so could you link me please. I would like to get one from best buy or radio shack if possible. But i would also consider making one my self so any links would be a help..... thanks.


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> Hey, I need a usb to cat5 cable. does anyone know where to buy one. if so could you link me please. I would like to get one from best buy or radio shack if possible. But i would also consider making one my self so any links would be a help..... thanks.


dont try to make one... more trouble than anything.... what dtivo model do you have?.....
if is one of the series 2 other than HR10-250 you can go to ebay and search for the entire text in this quote box.... including the ()



> (3C460B,F5D5050,DUB-E100,DSB-650TX,UF100,UF200,100TX,USB100M,MN-110,FA101,FA120,SS1001,SMC2208,USB200M)


pesonally i like the Netgear FA120...it is USB2.0

_EDIT... i left off the USB200M by Linksys because only version 1 works if i remember correctly......_

_*EDIT..AGAIN....added the USB200M per ttodd1 pointed out the fact that Rbautch already added support for the V2 USB200M's.... I also edited the search string to remove any manufacturer names per it will yield more hits on ebay....*_


----------



## Finnstang

Get the Netgear FA120.


----------



## ttodd1

MATT1981M said:


> EDIT... i left off the USB200M by Linksys because only version 1 works if i remember correctly.......


Not true...



rbautch said:


> I updated the script to append the /etc/hotplug/usb.map with the code for the Linksys USB200 v.2 adapter, as described here. I also modified the TWP archive to use the new version of Hackman. These changes have also been incorporated into the Zipper (except Hackman).


----------



## MATT1981M

ttodd1 said:


> Not true...


hmmm... when was the USB200M v2 support added.... i didnt know that... thanks for letting me know.... i added it to the search string included in my prev post....


----------



## joebread

Hey I just went to best buy and bought a linksys usb200m network adapter for usb to cat 5. I had to rezpipper my drive cause i had it set to use wireless as i was going to use wireless. I set it not to use wireless and the zipper completed sucessfully. Now i reinstall my drive in my tivo...pluged the new adapter in with my network cable pluged in. and waited. now i'm at the error 51 screen again and i can't telnet. same problem as before. i used the ip address 10.0.0.51 as all of my ips in the house are 10.address's. What is going on? Why can't I telnet into the tivo? Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

because the usb200M probably version 2 is NOT supported until AFTER you telnet in to run the tweak script.


----------



## joebread

WHAT???? you have to be joking...is there anyway to tell for sure? the lights are blinking on the adapter in the tivo


----------



## Gunnyman

no see I make these things up for fun.
If your USB 200M is a V2 and it probably is, that is the problem.


----------



## joebread

Well, I don't know where it says that it is version 2. But if it is version 2 are there drivers out ther for it that i can add to the toold cd and then re zipper my tivo again?


----------



## uscpsycho

MATT1981M said:


> dont try to make one... more trouble than anything.... what dtivo model do you have?.....
> if is one of the series 2 other than HR10-250 you can go to ebay and search for the entire text in this quote box.... including the ()


What are our options if we have the HR10-250?


----------



## Gunnyman

joebread said:


> Well, I don't know where it says that it is version 2. But if it is version 2 are there drivers out ther for it that i can add to the toold cd and then re zipper my tivo again?


no
we would have done that if we could have.


----------



## joebread

Oh. ok. well. now I have to take these back then lol. which one is the one that works perfect and can you give me a link to it. Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

I think I've mentioned the NetGear FA120 in just about every page in this thread. (and there is THIS page's mention)


----------



## joebread

MATT1981M said:


> dont try to make one... more trouble than anything.... what dtivo model do you have?.....
> if is one of the series 2 other than HR10-250 you can go to ebay and search for the entire text in this quote box.... including the ()
> 
> pesonally i like the Netgear FA120...it is USB2.0
> 
> _EDIT... i left off the USB200M by Linksys because only version 1 works if i remember correctly......_
> 
> _*EDIT..AGAIN....added the USB200M per ttodd1 pointed out the fact that Rbautch already added support for the V2 USB200M's.... I also edited the search string to remove any manufacturer names per it will yield more hits on ebay....*_


I can't get my 200m v2 to work...how did you? Is there any other way to get into that tivo to run those hacks other than telnet? usb to usb? anything?


----------



## Gunnyman

like I said it works AFTER you zipper and run tweak.sh


----------



## joebread

Can I run those without telnet? can i put the hdd in a windows machine as slave and run it like that? can i use usb to usb? there has to be another way.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Gunnyman said:


> like I said it works AFTER you zipper and run tweak.sh


Gunny needs a vacation...


----------



## pendragn

joebread said:


> Can I run those without telnet? can i put the hdd in a windows machine as slave and run it like that? can i use usb to usb? there has to be another way.


You have to use a USB NIC that is supported by the original TiVo software in order to telnet in and run tweak.sh. There is no way around that that I know of. After you run tweak.sh additional USB drivers are installed that support more devices and better performance. Those drivers support your V2 USB200M.

There is no other option, you must use a TiVo supported USB NIC in order to run tweak.sh.

tk


----------



## rjdalton

I'm a reporter with Newsday on Long Island. I'm seeking TiVo hackers in the area. Please contact me. 
Richard J. Dalton Jr.
Staff Writer
Newsday
(631) 843-4257 
or send me an e-mail to me: rdalton at newsday d o t c o m.


----------



## bnm81002

rjdalton said:


> I'm a reporter with Newsday on Long Island. I'm seeking TiVo hackers in the area. Please contact me.
> Richard J. Dalton Jr.
> Staff Writer
> Newsday
> (631) 843-4257
> or send me an e-mail to me: rdalton at newsday d o t c o m.


what is the purpose of this? I would like more information about your purpose in seeking tivo hackers, please?


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

rjdalton said:


> I'm a reporter with Newsday on Long Island. I'm seeking TiVo hackers in the area. Please contact me.
> Richard J. Dalton Jr.
> Staff Writer
> Newsday
> (631) 843-4257
> or send me an e-mail to me: rdalton at newsday d o t c o m.


I would suggest starting a NEW thread stating what you want and how to contact you...that way you will know who replies to YOUR thread...it also wont clutter up this thread that deals with Zipper.

just my .02


----------



## qdoggg

I got my Netgear FA120 USB 2.0 Fast Ethernet Adapter  new for the price of the ones on ebay.


----------



## MATT1981M

uscpsycho said:


> What are our options if we have the HR10-250?


usb adapters listed in *this post* are compatible with the HR10-250....


----------



## MATT1981M

qdoggg said:


> I got my Netgear FA120 USB 2.0 Fast Ethernet Adapter  new for the price of the ones on ebay.


you paid 23.99+shipping..... i have a FA120 i bought on ebay for 3.82+5.00 shipping and a UF100 (i wish i would have realized the FA120 was USB2.0 or i would have got another one of that model instead of the 1.1 Hawking unit) for 9.00+5.00 shipping... they are out there for that price... you just have to be patient and not bid till the last 15 seconds of the auction....


----------



## MATT1981M

pendragn said:


> You have to use a USB NIC that is supported by the original TiVo software in order to telnet in and run tweak.sh. There is no way around that that I know of. After you run tweak.sh additional USB drivers are installed that support more devices and better performance. Those drivers support your V2 USB200M.
> 
> There is no other option, you must use a TiVo supported USB NIC in order to run tweak.sh.
> 
> tk


or if you really want to make something.... make a serial null modem cable to get a bash prompt via telnet (very easy)..... instead of telnet via cmd prompt i used hyperterminal.... i wish i could get a ummm copy of procomm plus... i use it all day at work.... i love that program... it would be awesome for this sort of thing... ftp telnet an much more all in one... just dont want to spend 90+ on a telnet program....lol

the benefit of the cable is you can get a bash prompt regardless of what you use for an nic... and it is great for troubleshooting.... if you accidently mess something up you can still usually get a boot log out via the cable.... and it only costs about 10.00 or less to make...

here is an image that will serve as a wiring diagram for the serial null modem cable...

*EDIT...forgot to attach the image so i just attached it....*


----------



## joebread

Ok. I am planning on making this serial null cable. So All I have to do is connect it to the serial port on my tivo and then to the serial port on my laptop and run cmd and type in the telnet command? Then this will work? Thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> Ok. I am planning on making this serial null cable. So All I have to do is connect it to the serial port on my tivo and then to the serial port on my laptop and run cmd and type in the telnet command? Then this will work? Thanks


instead of using cmd use hyperterminal.... it is easier... just select the com port the serial cable is connected to and then select 115200 for the rate and none for flow control... save the connection to your computer.... that way you dont have to worry about remembering to disable carriage returns when using a cmd prompt... (done by entering *unset crlf*).....but to answer your question.... yes... i thought when i did it that something was wrong because it really is THAT easy....

when you go to make the cable use a small gauge wire and do your self a favor, for the female db9 get a crimp one, and get the stereo mini that has the screw terminals... it is 4.00 by itself but makes everything go together that much easier.... nothing like trying to solder something that small and end up having the solder joints break when you try to put the casing on.... it made it as easy as cake.....


----------



## joebread

Actualy I found a cable which was in a box from a store. I am just going to use that. Thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> Actualy I found a cable which was in a box from a store. I am just going to use that. Thanks


sweet... just make sure it is a serial null modem cable and not just the serial cable.... they are different....


----------



## joebread

The machine with which I am using the serial cable does not have terminal services...what is the command prompt command?


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> The machine with which I am using the serial cable does not have terminal services...what is the command prompt command?


do you have winxp.... if so you open up a run dialog box (Start>Run) or windows key+R....then type in *cmd [enter]* make sure you then type:
*telnet [enter]
unset crlf [enter]
open TIVO.IP.ADDR [enter]*

as i recommended earlier, use hyperterminal.... it is MUCH easier.....


----------



## joebread

Right but i do not have hyperterminal on this machine... and using the command prompt commands you gave me did not work...


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> Right but i do not have hyperterminal on this machine... and using the command prompt commands you gave me did not work...


do you have winxp????


----------



## joebread

yes


----------



## msommer

If you have WinXP, go to start, programs, accessories, communications, then click on hyperterminal. Follow the setup wizard to configure the connection type.

Hyperterminal is included in all versions of Win XP.


----------



## MATT1981M

then you should have hyperterminal in start>all programs>accessories>communication>and then click on hyperterminal.... it comes with XP...

Edit....ditto... i guess they typed faster than i did...lol


----------



## joebread

Its not there. there is no hyperterminal. I have it on my desktop but not the laptop. the laptop is the only machine in the house w/ a serial port


is there a freeware program that will do that? Thanks


----------



## msommer

That's odd that Hyperterminal is not listed. Before you try any freeware, try searching for hyperterminal. It is located in c:\program files\windows NT\. It may just be that the shortcut is missing. If in fact hyperterminal is missing, then you should be able to get telnet working from a command prompt. I used telnet initially and it worked fine. Just be sure to type "unset crlf" after you are in telnet mode from a command prompt.


----------



## joebread

msommer said:


> That's odd that Hyperterminal is not listed. Before you try any freeware, try searching for hyperterminal. It is located in c:\program files\windows NT\. It may just be that the shortcut is missing. If in fact hyperterminal is missing, then you should be able to get telnet working from a command prompt. I used telnet initially and it worked fine. Just be sure to type "unset crlf" after you are in telnet mode from a command prompt.


I stole my sisters computer and got hypertermanal to work. i entered all the information to connect. it connected right! but now what do i do to telnet into the tivo? all i have is a hyperterminal window open.


----------



## MATT1981M

if you dont find it there, just use a free telnet program such as putty


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> I stole my sisters computer and got hypertermanal to work. i entered all the information to connect. it connected right! but now what do i do to telnet into the tivo? all i have is a hyperterminal window open.


follow the zipper instructions starting at letter N.....


----------



## joebread

i got hypertermanal to work. it connected. now what do i do? I am sitting here at a connected hypertermanal window. What next?


----------



## msommer

If you are connected to the TIVO, you should have a bash prompt#. If you do, type the command cd /hacks, then hit return. Then type "sh tweaks.sh" and hit return. Then just follow the directions. When it asks if you want to run express mode, I would say no. Express mode does not echo all of the commands to the screen.


----------



## joebread

But I don't have a bash prompt# I just opened hypertermanal and entered the instructions like I was suposed to. Then I connected. It said it connected. Now I am sitting at the hyperterminal window. I take it i have to go to command prompt and enter the telnet command right?


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> I stole my sisters computer and got hypertermanal to work. i entered all the information to connect. it connected right! but now what do i do to telnet into the tivo? all i have is a hyperterminal window open.


your sisters computer..... no offense but how old are you....


----------



## joebread

I'm 16...


----------



## msommer

No. The command prompt is another way to connect, like hyperterminal. If you do not have a bash prompt#, then you are not connected. Try hitting return a few times and see if it comes up.


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> I'm 16...


do your parents know you may have just fubar'd their tivo if this doesnt work out correctly....


----------



## joebread

Uh...dude. its my tivo. i paid for it. along w/ the hd tv it is on  I love my job


----------



## joebread

msommer said:


> No. The command prompt is another way to connect, like hyperterminal. If you do not have a bash prompt#, then you are not connected. Try hitting return a few times and see if it comes up.


When I press any key they are different. like they are encoded. If I press enter it pops up with a funny character. it does the same thing on any other key i press. like the S key is a {......do you know what I mean? how do i fix that?


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> Uh...dude. its my tivo. i paid for it. along w/ the hd tv it is on  I love my job


if hitting rtn a couple times doesnt work try a different com port...if that doesnt work, go take the bus to radio shack and buy the wire and the 2 ends for the cable and make one because the serial cable you have is not a null modem cable....

then take that money you have been spending on your AV system, get a girlfriend and go take her out on a nice date.... because trust me... you dont want to be sitting alone infront of that tivo all of the time by yourself.....

and you are almost set now... you have the HD tv, you just need a nice car and you will have what the "fun" girls look for.... 

my gf just slapped me for that one.... but really... they are the fun girls....lol... im gonna be in the dog house for a while over that one...


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> When I press any key they are different. like they are encoded. If I press enter it pops up with a funny character. it does the same thing on any other key i press. like the S key is a {......do you know what I mean? how do i fix that?


you must not have a serial null modem cable... it must be a serial null modem cable....


----------



## msommer

MATT1981M said:


> you must not have a serial null modem cable... it must be a serial null modem cable....


This is probably the case. Just because the hyperterminal window says connected, that doesn't mean you are really connected.

Before you go crazy trying to troubleshoot your connection and configuration, you should verify you are using a null modem cable.

Be patient, you'll get it eventually!! Believe me, the zipper is worth the effort.


----------



## joebread

What is the difference between a null cable and a regular cable? if it is a wire that i can cut in my current cable I will go for it. I can also make one if i must.


----------



## joebread

MATT1981M said:


> if hitting rtn a couple times doesnt work try a different com port...if that doesnt work, go take the bus to radio shack and buy the wire and the 2 ends for the cable and make one because the serial cable you have is not a null modem cable....
> 
> then take that money you have been spending on your AV system, get a girlfriend and go take her out on a nice date.... because trust me... you dont want to be sitting alone infront of that tivo all of the time by yourself.....
> 
> and you are almost set now... you have the HD tv, you just need a nice car and you will have what the "fun" girls look for....
> 
> my gf just slapped me for that one.... but really... they are the fun girls....lol... im gonna be in the dog house for a while over that one...


lol. Yeah. I am buying my freind josh's car lol. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> What is the difference between a null cable and a regular cable? if it is a wire that i can cut in my current cable I will go for it. I can also make one if i must.


just make a new one.... it is not worth the headache trying to re-wire it... for the wire you can use their 4wire intercomm wire.... just only use 3 of the wires... they are a small gague and color coded so it is easier to remember when putting it together...and remember with the pic i attached earlier, the db9 end of the diagram is as you are looking at it from the side that plugs into you computer....


----------



## joebread

Ok. But how can I tell which part of the stero mini plug is td, rd or gnd...and on the other end how can i tell which place is rd td and gnd?


----------



## MATT1981M

msommer said:


> This is probably the case. Just because the hyperterminal window says connected, that doesn't mean you are really connected.
> 
> Before you go crazy trying to troubleshoot your connection and configuration, you should verify you are using a null modem cable.
> 
> *Be patient, you'll get it eventually!! Believe me, the zipper is worth the effort.*


well put.... *just look at what i had to do to get mine to work.... *


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> Ok. But how can I tell which part of the stero mini plug is td, rd or gnd...and on the other end how can i tell which place is rd td and gnd?


if you get the stereo mini plug i was talking about earlier (gold contacts w/screw terminals) it will be obvious... the lengths of the terminals that you connect the wire to is staggered.....the shortest is the the TD (head of the connector) the middle is the RD, and the longest is the Ground....


----------



## joebread

MATT1981M said:


> well put.... *just look at what i had to do to get mine to work.... *


man

thats crazy


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> man
> 
> thats crazy


tell me about it... well i am shutting down my laptop now.... i better try to make peace w/ my gf... i am not sleeping on the couch... after all, i am 24. i own this condo, i pay the bills... she doesnt live her.... i just...umm... let her stay here....yeah that is it....

now i am really gonna have to sleep on the couch...


----------



## joebread

MATT1981M said:


> if you get the stereo mini plug i was talking about earlier (gold contacts w/screw terminals) it will be obvious... the lengths of the terminals that you connect the wire to is staggered.....the shortest is the the TD (head of the connector) the middle is the RD, and the longest is the Ground....


Ok. I will go to radio shack today and buy that cable. Does raido shack have any prebuilt cables?


----------



## JWThiers

joebread said:


> Ok. I will go to radio shack today and buy that cable. Does raido shack have any prebuilt cables?


I'm not sure if radio shack does or not but Tivo.com does allyou need is a gender changer or if you have a philips pronto remote that uses serial connection that will work as well.


----------



## joebread

I found a cable at radio shack. Would this work????

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...erial+cable&kw=serial+cable&parentPage=search

Also...if that cable does not work. Can I use a usb to serial cable? And If you could give me the exact name of the parts I need, if the above cable won't work, I would be very thankful. I just want to be able to watch my shows again. I MISSED LOST LAST NIGHT  I need my tivo back


----------



## rbautch

There's about 20 threads on TCF with explicit instuctions on building a serial cable. The thread is for help with the Zipper ONLY.


----------



## JWThiers

joebread said:


> I found a cable at radio shack. Would this work????
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...erial+cable&kw=serial+cable&parentPage=search
> 
> Also...if that cable does not work. Can I use a usb to serial cable? And If you could give me the exact name of the parts I need, if the above cable won't work, I would be very thankful. I just want to be able to watch my shows again. I MISSED LOST LAST NIGHT  I need my tivo back


Not enough info about the radio shack cable is given. Cant tell if its a stereo mini jack or if its wired correctly, so the answer is mayby. you have 3 options
1. buy the radio shack cable and try it, I think the shack does returns.
2. search this forum for instructions on how to make a serial cable and make it yourself
3. buy a serial cable from tivo here and a gender changer here

edit:
4. or from weakness here


----------



## kbt229

I have a DirecTV TiVo....Series 2, model R52180 with software version 6.1....will The Zipper work for this unit? I have Mac and PC too. thanks!


----------



## tall1

kbt229 said:


> I have a DirecTV TiVo....Series 2, model R52180 with software version 6.1....will The Zipper work for this unit? I have Mac and PC too. thanks!


You have an R10. The zipper will work but not easily. You need to reprogram or replace the eprom first.


----------



## texster

G-man:

The three year contract extension between D*tv and Tivo increases the chances of a software upgrade of series 2 D*tivos from none to next none. But what if they did? Our zippered dtivo's are set to upgradesoftware=false. Which is fine, because I can't think of a new rollout that would include anything that can't be done now, with a little effort. But let's say there was a new killer app, and a multitude of zippered dtivoers want to upgrade from 6.2 to this new software. This thread would be flooded with support questions. Have you thought of a plan for that?

I see three options:
1) New script for an in place upgrade
2) Change bootpage to allow upgrades, screws off, new zipper for the new software
3) Gman and Russ run away, far, far, away


----------



## Gunnyman

Frankly 
slice upgrading is always going to be an option and it's easy enough that a script isn't needed.


----------



## rbautch

I run from no upgrade. If the new version is not hackable, then we'd all refuse it. If it is, it would just be a matter of pulling the drive and rerunning the Zipper. I'd love a 6.2 upgrade on my HR10-250.

edit: Of course, a slice upgrade script would be a fun thing to try.


----------



## joebread

Hey guys. ok. i'm stull stuck on the stupid bash prompt thing. here is where i'm at. I went to radioshack bought the right connecters to make a serial null modem cable. I made the serial cable. Now I from what I am reading Scnce I am using a serial cable instead of telnetting into the tivo with a usb drive I have to put the tivo drive back in my pc and run some extra commands...but I don't know what those commands are to get the bashprompt to work. Can you help me...Thanks.


----------



## joebread

Hey, I am having too hard of a time getting to my tivo. Can't I just mount my tivo drive in the computer and run the tweak.tcl? Won't that add all the stuff i need?...then I can get support for the wired adapter I have and telnet into the tivo and run the error 51 killer.


----------



## Gunnyman

as we've said (2-3 times already)
things are done the way they are done because that's the only way they will work.


----------



## pip55

Hello
Anyone in the know if you can hack a Zippered Directv Series 2 -- 6.2 so as to view cable tv signal?


----------



## Gunnyman

nope
not even remotely possible


----------



## pip55

Gunnyman said:


> nope
> not even remotely possible


Is that possible with Stand alones because of Hardware/software setups?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
a standalone has a hardware encoder and a decoder
a dtivo only has the decoder since the stream is encoded at the source.


----------



## pip55

Ignorant question...Can a dtivo read the signal from a standalone?


----------



## bengalfreak

JWThiers said:


> 3. buy a serial cable from tivo here and a gender changer here


I'd buy it from weaknees. That way you don't need the gender changer.


----------



## rbautch

joebread said:


> Hey, I am having too hard of a time getting to my tivo. Can't I just mount my tivo drive in the computer and run the tweak.tcl? Won't that add all the stuff i need?...then I can get support for the wired adapter I have and telnet into the tivo and run the error 51 killer.


My goodness. I have never seen anyone so dead set on not following the directions.


----------



## Gunnyman

pip55 said:


> Ignorant question...Can a dtivo read the signal from a standalone?


No


----------



## ttodd1

rbautch said:


> My goodness. I have never seen anyone so dead set on not following the directions.


He's 16 what do you want????


----------



## tall1

rbautch said:


> I run from no upgrade. If the new version is not hackable, then we'd all refuse it. If it is, it would just be a matter of pulling the drive and rerunning the Zipper. I'd love a 6.2 upgrade on my HR10-250.
> 
> edit: Of course, a slice upgrade script would be a fun thing to try.


oooooo, "The Slicer"


----------



## Gunnyman

I prefer the Dicer
or better 
"Rbautch-o-matic"


----------



## rbautch

How about the Gunnilator.


----------



## Gunnyman

nah I'll continue in my non development role thank you very much.


----------



## MATT1981M

joebread said:


> I found a cable at radio shack. Would this work????
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...erial+cable&kw=serial+cable&parentPage=search
> 
> Also...if that cable does not work. Can I use a usb to serial cable? And If you could give me the exact name of the parts I need, if the above cable won't work, I would be very thankful. I just want to be able to watch my shows again. I MISSED LOST LAST NIGHT  I need my tivo back


dude i gave you specific instructions on HOW TO MAKE THE CABLE!!!!!


----------



## MATT1981M

rbautch said:


> My goodness. I have never seen anyone so dead set on not following the directions.


you havent been around many 16 yr olds have ya.... none of them listen.... omg... i am starting to sound like my parents....


----------



## joebread

MATT1981M said:


> you havent been around many 16 yr olds have ya.... none of them listen.... omg... i am starting to sound like my parents....


Hey I got it to work. I figured out how to force a bashprompt and now I have a hacked series 2 direct tv tvio  My samsung now has hmo . But I also have a hr10-250 and I didn't know that hacking an hr10-250 wouldn't enable hmo...and its kinda sad.

Is there any possible way to get this. We even tried putting my 6.x image on the hr10-250...there has to be a way  if its not possible to get hmo on the hdtivo then is it possible to at least get folders? Thanks. you guys are a big help to all tivo hackers


----------



## Gunnyman

/broken record
if there was a way we would have done it by now
/broken record.
This hack has been around for 6 MONTHS.
As soon as HD Tivo's get 6.2 (yeah right) you can hack it for HMO (assuming DTV doesn't REALLY remove the code)


----------



## joebread

hmm. Well, Me and a couple of guys are going to find a way to hack the hr10-250 to get hmo...I know there is a way to do it...I'm just not thinking about all the options. Thanks for all the help. Gunnyman your the best. Without you I would be sitting on my floor doing nothing because my tivo would be a brick...Thanks for alll the help!  I'm realy happy that this worked w/ my samsung


----------



## Gunnyman

go right ahead
make sure you have a backup image.
Here's a hint:
The ONLY reason it works on 6.2 and Dtivos is that DTV didn't REMOVE the HMO code from the software, just disabled it.

There is NO HMO code in 3.xx


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> go right ahead
> make sure you have a backup image.
> Here's a hint:
> The ONLY reason it works on 6.2 and Dtivos is that DTV didn't REMOVE the HMO code from the software, just disabled it.
> 
> There is NO HMO code in 3.xx


I wonder what part of it can't be done didn't he understand?


----------



## phat_bastard

I just wanted to drop in a belated thanks to Gunnyman and rbautch for their excellent work on the zipper. It was so easy that my 8 yr old handled the setup of his own SD-DVR40 box with very minimal prompting from his old man. While I'm a fairly experienced veteran behind a bash prompt and almost always profess to others that 'easier is not always better', I rarely miss the opportunity to use quality tools that save time and hassle. That's exactly what you've done, and I tip my hat to you fine gents.


----------



## rbautch

You're welcome!


----------



## dnemec123

Is there a "change log" somewhere of the various versions of The Zipper?

I zippered my two D* TiVo's back in November 2005, and now I'm seeing current messages that indicate functions that I don't have (i.e. hacks not stored in /var, and such)

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Gunnyman

it seems to be down at the moment 
but it's in the enhancement file readme on the wiki.

Edit
It's back up
here's the link http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Zipper_readme_file


----------



## adamofevil

rbautch said:


> I take back my offer to use the Zipper for free. It will now cost you $100...payable to PTVupgrade.


I dont have a DTivo, so I don't really care


----------



## SteelersFan

adamofevil said:


> I dont have a DTivo, so I don't really care


Speaking for a lot of people here: THANK GOD!!!


----------



## Gunnyman

adamofevil said:


> I dont have a DTivo, so I don't really care


Yet you cared enough to come to this thread to spam your issue with PTV.


----------



## JWThiers

And I thought it would be safe over here!!!! <sigh>


----------



## TivoJudy

I would like to hook up my DirecTV Tivo units to my wireless network. If I use the zipper and the enhancement script, will that connect my USB ports so that they are operational?


----------



## JWThiers

TivoJudy said:


> I would like to hook up my DirecTV Tivo units to my wireless network. If I use the zipper and the enhancement script, will that connect my USB ports so that they are operational?


If its a supported model, yes.

WORKS ON THE FOLLOWING TIVOS
Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R,
SIR-S4120R
Phillips HR10-250

Edit: 
If I am not mistaken there is limited support for the HR10-250


----------



## solsurfer

solsurfer said:


> Thanks for all the help, guys! I was able to change the phone settings, and confirm they are working. Now it's just a waiting game to see if the box makes a call and clears the access card sometime in the next 30 days?
> 
> Also, any reason to or not to force a call to the DVR service?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rod


I just wanted to let any future readers know that this fix worked great. DTV made the call a few days later and cleared my card. Now I have a hefty bill (all my old PPV's hitting at once) but I can purchase PPV with my remote again. Thanks to Gunny & all for the help!


----------



## Gunnyman

JWThiers said:


> If its a supported model, yes.
> 
> WORKS ON THE FOLLOWING TIVOS
> Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
> Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
> RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
> Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R,
> SIR-S4120R
> Phillips HR10-250
> 
> Edit:
> If I am not mistaken there is limited support for the HR10-250


and NO wireless on the 10-250 either.


----------



## TigerDave

I finally got both of my HDVR2's hacked and am now using MVR successfully! Here are the steps I took to hack my two HDVR2 Tivos:

1.	Reviewed documents:
a.	Hinsdale How-To document 
b.	TiVo Zipper hack script
c.	Zipper Wiki/FAQ site
d.	Gunnymans Hacking your Series 2 DTivo... thread
e.	Rbautchs Enhancement Script​
2.	Purchased/downloaded software:
a.	Downloaded and burned an LBA48 Boot CD from PTVupgrade for $5.
b.	Downloaded and burned a Tools CD according to the Tivo Zipper hack script.
c.	Downloaded and burned an MFS Tools 2.0 Boot CD according to the Hinsdale How-To.​
3.	Prepped my network:
a.	Disabled WEP on my D-Link DI-614+ wireless router.​
4.	Hacked first HDVR2 Tivo (2 drives):
a.	Disconnected power and removed cover. Blasted out dust using canned air. 
b.	Removed both drives from Tivo.
c.	Installed both drives into my old Pentium II, Win 98 PC with the Tivo B drive connected to the Primary Slave (hdb) and the Tivo "A" drive connected to the Secondary Master (hdc). My Windows 98 hard drive was connected to my Primary Master (hda) and my CD-ROM was connected to the Secondary Slave (hdd).
d.	Booted with the MFS Tools 2.0 CD and backed up my 2 Tivo drives to the Win 98 hard drive by typing at the # prompt:
*mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb*​e.	With the backup done, I rebooted using the LBA48 Boot CD and then switched over to the Zipper Tools CD as described in the Zipper hack script.
f.	Replaced drives back into the Tivo and powered it up.
g.	I got stuck at the point where I needed to telnet into the Tivo. My USB wireless network adapter (D-Link DWL-120+) would not work, so I bought two other USB wireless adapters from CompUSA (Netgear WG111T, and Linksys WUSB54G) and a Linksys USB to 10/100 adapter (USB100M). Only the USB100M worked (the LINK LEDs never lit up with the wireless adapters). I successfully connected to the Tivo from my PC using the USB100M and a CAT5 crossover cable. I could finally ping the Tivo and telnet into it. So I ran the script (sh tweak.sh) and answered the questions in the Enhancement Script. One completed, I removed my phone line.
h.	At this point, I asked a few fellow forum members what wireless adapter they recommended for use with my HDVR2s. WillowTheDog replied and said that he was using a Linksys WUSB11 v.2.8 adapter. I ordered two off eBay for around $50 and then patiently waited. Once I received them, they plugged right in and the LINK LED lit right up. Success! I could finally ping and telnet into the unit wirelessly. Life was good.​
5.	Hacked second HDVR2 Tivo (1 drive):
a.	Disconnected power and removed cover. Blasted out dust using canned air. 
b.	Removed hard drive from Tivo.
c.	Installed drive into my old Pentium II, Win 98 PC with the Tivo drive connected to the Secondary Master (hdc). My Windows 98 hard drive was connected to my Primary Master (hda) and my CD-ROM was connected to the Secondary Slave (hdd).
d.	Booted with the MFS Tools 2.0 CD and backed up my Tivo drive to the Win 98 hard drive by typing at the # prompt:
*mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc*​e.	With the backup done, I rebooted using the LBA48 Boot CD and then switched over to the Zipper Tools CD as described in the Zipper hack script.
f.	Replaced drives back into the Tivo and powered it up.
g.	Connected the other new Linksys WUSB11 v.2.8 adapter and was able to telnet in wirelessly and run the Enhancement Script.
h.	Removed the phone line.​
6.	Transferred recordings (MVR, or Multi-Room Viewing):
a.	Now that MVR was enabled, to transfer a recording I simply brought up the Now Playing List and scrolled to the bottom where the other Tivo DVR appeared. I selected it and then saw the list of recording on that unit.
b.	I select the show I want to transfer and it starts transferring. I can try watching it while it transfers, but its best to wait 5-10 minutes so you dont run into any lags (in other words, allow the buffer to fill).​
7.	Secure wireless network:
a.	Rather than re-enable WEP, I chose to use MAC filters. With this option, I can set my router to only permit devices with certain MAC addresses to connect wirelessly (for the newbie, every network device has a unique MAC ID.)​
THE END

Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## JWThiers

TigerDave said:


> 7.	Secure wireless network:
> a.	Rather than re-enable WEP, I chose to use MAC filters. With this option, I can set my router to only permit devices with certain MAC addresses to connect wirelessly (for the newbie, every network device has a unique MAC ID.)​
> THE END
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their help!


Congrats on the hacks. Be aware that MAC addresses can be forged very easily (every router has MAC Cloning, and a packet sniffer can find the MAC addresses that are being accepted), so if you want to be SECURE you should also turn off SSID broadcast, and turn wep on. While WEP has some gapping holes its better than nothing.


----------



## TigerDave

Thanks. Yeah, that's my next plan. To re-enable WEP and turn of SSID broadcasting (I'm assuming the Tivo's don't need it broadcast like some wi-fi devices do).


----------



## tca32123

Suppose I purchased a new DSR7000 shell and zipped a new drive to install into it. Can I switch my current card over to the new shell or do I have to purchase a new access card?

Thanks ! Andy


----------



## Gunnyman

you can usually decativate a receiver and put that card in a new one.


----------



## tca32123

Gunnyman said:


> you can usually decativate a receiver and put that card in a new one.


Dang! I only had to wait a whole minute to get a response  Thanks, Gunny


----------



## JWThiers

TigerDave said:


> Thanks. Yeah, that's my next plan. To re-enable WEP and turn of SSID broadcasting (I'm assuming the Tivo's don't need it broadcast like some wi-fi devices do).


Its the routers that broadcast the SSID, once a wireless device has the SSID you don't need to bradcast it. Technically if you know what the SSID is you never need to broadcast it even for setup. Oh and if you go to the other site and search for setSSIDwep2.tcl and also weppad, you don't have to use the predefined keys in the zippers routine.


----------



## sparks

sorry posted in wrong section

sparks


----------



## HTGuy

I purchased a DSR7000 (with no HD) from Weaknees, a new 200GB hard drive, the Instant Cake image, and the PTV Boot CD. I have successfully gotten through step 5L on the zipper, but currently cannot go any further because I am waiting for my Netgear FA120 Ethernet adapter to ship. I have already called DirecTV and got the access card switched over from my old S1 DTivo and it is working.

My problem is this... my tivo has an inherited a password for shows PG13 and higher, but I don't know what it is. I tried 0000 and a few other numbers with no luck. I would like to do a clear and delete everything like the Instant Cake instructions want to fix this, but I am afraid doing that will screw up the zipper as the instructions mention to specifically NOT do a clear and delete.

Would a clear and delete mess up the hacks?

I would appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> my tivo has an inherited a password for shows PG13 and higher, but I don't know what it is


This is from tivo.com's support. Since yours is a DirecTiVo, I'm not sure what their reply would be to your password question.


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> /broken record
> if there was a way we would have done it by now
> /broken record.
> This hack has been around for 6 MONTHS.
> As soon as HD Tivo's get 6.2 (yeah right) you can hack it for HMO (assuming DTV doesn't REALLY remove the code)


now that is just plain funny.... all i have to say joebread is when you fry the EEPROM or your HDMI card on the HR10-250 dont come crying.... you have been warned MULTIPLE times that it is NOT possible....

myself, i would wait for someone who is an expert with linux to crack this. some may look at this as scamming... but it is not. the act itself is not scamming, what you do after you get afterward would determine if you are scamming or not.

if you are determined to do it yourself, then start by getting some books on linux and read up on programming... then start small by creating some programs and work you way up to editing the tivo image.... i would try to get ahold of a 4.01 image since it is much closer to the original image for your HR10-250, and compare the sections of code that would pertain to mrv/hmo and see if you can merge that code into your current image....


----------



## MATT1981M

HTGuy said:


> I purchased a DSR7000 (with no HD) from Weaknees, a new 200GB hard drive, the Instant Cake image, and the PTV Boot CD. I have successfully gotten through step 5L on the zipper, but currently cannot go any further because I am waiting for my Netgear FA120 Ethernet adapter to ship. I have already called DirecTV and got the access card switched over from my old S1 DTivo and it is working.


i would try to make the serial null modem cable



HTGuy said:


> My problem is this... my tivo has an inherited a password for shows PG13 and higher, but I don't know what it is. I tried 0000 and a few other numbers with no luck. I would like to do a clear and delete everything like the Instant Cake instructions want to fix this, but I am afraid doing that will screw up the zipper as the instructions mention to specifically NOT do a clear and delete.
> 
> Would a clear and delete mess up the hacks?
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!


try the post about the tivo support site....if that doesnt work contact DTV and ask if there is a way to reset the pw from their side or if there is a master code... i dont think there is, but i have seen stranger things...

i dont know for sure, but i think the reason they say not to do the CND is because doing a CND will erase any recordings you may have had.... but since you did use the instacake image, this shouldnt be a problem....

i myself used an instacake image and ran the zipper via serial null modem cable but still had problems playing recordings and had to do a CND then after it was zipped to be able to play any recordings...

i would try the CND and if it fubar's anything just re-zip it, and if that doesnt work try re-imaging the drive...


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> now that is just plain funny.... you have been warned MULTIPLE times that it is NOT possible....
> 
> would try to get ahold of a 4.01 image since it is much closer to the original image for your HR10-250, and compare the sections of code that would pertain to mrv/hmo and see if you can merge that code into your current image....


And there in lies the problem, the version 3.whatever that is on the HR10 does NOT have ANY section of code for networking. THATS why it won't work.

The 4.01 code was released on the SA not the D*tivo's. It just happened that it would also work on D*tivo. 6.2 is based on 4.x, and just has the networking disabled. It is there just turned off. The hack just turns it on. While doing this is well beyond my skills, for a programmer it was really almost a trivial thing to (enable a section of code), probably something as simple as uncommenting a few lines of code.

To enable networking on an HR10 they have to write the entire netwoking section from scratch, then figure out how to intgrate it into the existing os without causing it to crash. It would be easier to write the entire tivoapp from scratch.


----------



## BeanCounter1

I'm in the middle of an upgrade from the original 40GB to a 160GB. Followed Hinsdale and everything went fine. Rebooted and ran Zipper and it gave me the following message:

cp: cdrom/VMLINUX_.GZ: no such file or directory
vmlinux.px.gz: 40.4% -- replaced with vmlinux.px​
I've done some reading and found this is a "VMLINUX_.GZ" vs. "vmlinux.px.gz" filename issue. I noticed the different name when I built the tools CD, but just assumed it was OK since I was using the PTV LBA48Boot CD as prescribed. I searched through this thread and read where I should have renamed the file (post #278). My question is what should I do now?

The Zipper did not quit, it's still ready to go and waiting on me to answer the next prompt (static IP address). Do I need to burn a new CD and start over or did the Zipper already take care of this (based on Gunny's post in #4162)?

Please help. My wife wants the kitchen table back, but I don't want to do anything before I know. Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

if it uncompressed and it looks like it did based on the 2nd line you posted there, you should be fine. Just keep going. 
zipper checks for everything to be on the tools disk and won't let you proceded it it isn't there correctly.


----------



## BeanCounter1

Gunnyman said:


> if it uncompressed and it looks like it did based on the 2nd line you posted there, you should be fine. Just keep going.
> zipper checks for everything to be on the tools disk and won't let you proceded it it isn't there correctly.


Thanks for the quick reply. I went on as you suggested and got the "Success! Your drive is now hacked message". Looks like everything went well indeed.

I am not able to unmount the CD however. I entered the following as per the instructions:

cd /
unmount /cdrom​
It did go back to the root "PTVupgrade /#" prompt, but I get a "sh: umount: command not found" error message. Should I go ahead and shut down the PC or will this goof something up? The PTV bood CD is still in the CDROM.


----------



## Gunnyman

just type halt


----------



## BeanCounter1

Gunnyman said:


> just type halt


That did it. Thanks for the quick help this morning and for a great tool Gunny.

I'm on to the next step as soon as I run my ethernet cable into the den. This is fun! :up:


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

BeanCounter1 said:


> Please help. My wife wants the kitchen table back, but I don't want to do anything before I know. Thanks.


Don't you just hate when them wifes get in the way of TiVo hack'in!!


----------



## BeanCounter1

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Don't you just hate when them wifes get in the way of TiVo hack'in!!


Yeah. She should know better than to interrupt. That's why we got a Tivo in the first place.


----------



## willardcpa

BeanCounter1 said:


> Yeah. She should no better than to interrupt......


  Ohhh, you mean when you are "hacking"!   
Somehow it takes on a whole new meaning if you mentally add a "w" to it.


----------



## SteelersFan

BeanCounter1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I went on as you suggested and got the "Success! Your drive is now hacked message". Looks like everything went well indeed.
> 
> I am not able to unmount the CD however. I entered the following as per the instructions:
> 
> cd /
> unmount /cdrom​
> It did go back to the root "PTVupgrade /#" prompt, but I get a "sh: umount: command not found" error message. Should I go ahead and shut down the PC or will this goof something up? The PTV bood CD is still in the CDROM.


I believe the command is "umount" (without the "n"). Thats probably what gave you the error.


----------



## BeanCounter1

SteelersFan said:


> I believe the command is "umount" (without the "n"). Thats probably what gave you the error.


Duh. So much for reading carefully after a late night of Tivo hacking. Looks like I'll have a chance to try it again as I'm going to pull the drive and put it back in the PC. I can't telnet into the Tivo.


----------



## Gunnyman

can't telnet,
don't pull the drive just yet
answer a few questions 1st
1) what kind of network adapter on the tivo?
2) does it have power and link lights?
3) are you running any firewall on your computer (like the one built in to XP)?


----------



## BeanCounter1

Gunnyman said:


> can't telnet,
> don't pull the drive just yet
> answer a few questions 1st
> 1) what kind of network adapter on the tivo?
> 2) does it have power and link lights?
> 3) are you running any firewall on your computer (like the one built in to XP)?


1. Netgear FA120.
2. Power & link light on steady (not blinking/flashing).
3. Using a Mac. Firewall is on, with Personal File Sharing, Windows Sharing, iChat Bonjour, and Network Time enabled. Do I need to add a port?


----------



## Gunnyman

try openning port 23
also the command to telnet to tivo from a mac is telnet -K ip address.


----------



## BeanCounter1

Gunnyman said:


> try openning port 23
> also the command to telnet to tivo from a mac is telnet -K ip address.


I added a new "tivo" entry adding TCP port 23 and UPD port 23 (didn' t know which one so I entered both). Still no luck. I've always used the following telnet command:

telnet -K 10.0.1.203​
Any other ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman

what happens when you try? connection refused, or does it just time out?
and can you PING that Ip address?


----------



## BeanCounter1

Gunnyman said:


> what happens when you try? connection refused, or does it just time out?
> and can you PING that Ip address?


Telnet Results

telnet -K 10.0.1.203
Trying 10.0.1.203...
telnet: connect to address 10.0.1.203: Operation timed out
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host​
Ping Results

Ping has started ...

ping: sendto: No route to host
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
PING 10.0.1.203 (10.0.1.203): 56 data bytes

--- 10.0.1.203 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss​


----------



## Gunnyman

you sure of the Ip address?


----------



## BeanCounter1

What should I do next?​
Never mind. I went to the Tivo and switched to the top USB port and now it's working. Bad port #2? Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## airjrdn

I think it's umount, not unmount. But either way, it shouldn't mess anything up.


----------



## TivoJudy

Thanks JWThiers.


----------



## JWThiers

TivoJudy said:


> Thanks JWThiers.


Don't thank me , Thank Gunny and Rbautch, they did the hardwork of making zipper, I just try to help out as best I can to help keep them from spending even more time than they already do answering the basic questions (save them for the tough ones, heh, heh, heh  ).


----------



## Smudga

Ok, I feel wicked dumb BUT, WTF do I do now? I have downloaded all the stuff. Extracted files etc but, cannot manage to set up a Boot disc and get the right files. PLEASE HELP!!! I am tech savvie but, not in regards to files types etc!!!

Thanks,

C


----------



## ttodd1

If it is the ISO file then try doing a burn from image, not a bootable


----------



## JWThiers

Smudga said:


> Ok, I feel wicked dumb BUT, WTF do I do now? I have downloaded all the stuff. Extracted files etc but, cannot manage to set up a Boot disc and get the right files. PLEASE HELP!!! I am tech savvie but, not in regards to files types etc!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> C


In you burning software help, look up "iso" or "burn from image file" for complete directions


----------



## MurrayW

I am trying to zipper a Series 2 SD DirecTiVo. I have version 6.2 on my original TiVo drive and set it up like I want. I have 3 units total that I want to zip, so I want to put my image from my original drive on the tools CD. 

I followed the weaknees guide to backup my original TiVo drive (I used the default name of backup.bak) and saved it to a Fat32 partition on my computer. Just to make sure that the image was good, I "restored" it to a 250 G drive, put it back into my TiVo and everything looks good. Since I have multiple drives to zipper, I don't want to have to restore the image to each new drive independently of running the zipper. 

The instructions state to name my image 000001 and add it to the tools CD. What extension do I use? Is it .bak and is it just a simple as renaming backup.bak to 000001.bak?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## MATT1981M

MurrayW said:


> I am trying to zipper a Series 2 SD DirecTiVo. I have version 6.2 on my original TiVo drive and set it up like I want. I have 3 units total that I want to zip, so I want to put my image from my original drive on the tools CD.
> 
> I followed the weaknees guide to backup my original TiVo drive (I used the default name of backup.bak) and saved it to a Fat32 partition on my computer. Just to make sure that the image was good, I "restored" it to a 250 G drive, put it back into my TiVo and everything looks good. Since I have multiple drives to zipper, I don't want to have to restore the image to each new drive independently of running the zipper.
> 
> The instructions state to name my image 000001 and add it to the tools CD. What extension do I use? Is it .bak and is it just a simple as renaming backup.bak to 000001.bak?
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


i dont know.... i dont remember seeing an extension on the instacake image... put the image on twice...once as 000001.bak and 000001 without an extension.... that way you are covered both ways....


----------



## msommer

There is no extension on the filename for the image. It's name is just "000001".


----------



## MurrayW

msommer said:


> There is no extension on the filename for the image. It's name is just "000001".


So in windows, I can just rename backup.bak to 000001? I'll give it a try.
thanks,
Murray


----------



## JWThiers

MurrayW said:


> So in windows, I can just rename backup.bak to 000001? I'll give it a try.
> thanks,
> Murray


Be sure to report back I am interested in doing this as well.


----------



## uscpsycho

I have an HR10-250 on which I successfully ran zipper. No errors at all. Then I connected a Netgear FA120, both power and link lights come on.

However, I can't ping (request times out) the TiVo and so obviously I can't telnet in (can't open connection to host).

Here are some things that I think may be the cause of my problem:

1) I have MAC filtering turned on in my router. The bridge's MAC is in the router but nothing for the TiVo. Do I need a MAC entry for the TiVo? If so, what would I use?

2) In following the installation directions I skipped step 5K - after zippering I booted the TiVo without the USB adapter connected. I know step 5L is where the TiVo "sets network parameters," so perhaps the absence of the adapter caused a problem.

FYI - I did not select wireless networking during installation. I entered the router's IP address during setup, not the bridge's IP address. I know the bridge is working fine and it is connecting to my router. I tried both USB ports on my TiVo. USB adapter is connected to the wireless bridge with a regular (not crossover) cat5 cable. I tried setting DMZ for the TiVo's IP and that didn't help. I am sure I'm using the right IP address for the TiVo. I've power-cycled the bridge and the TiVo.

Thoughts???

If I need to reinstall zipper can I just reinstall it without uninstalling? If I need to uninstall first, please explain how to do that.

Thank you!


----------



## MurrayW

JWThiers said:


> Be sure to report back I am interested in doing this as well.


Don't know if I will get to this tonight, but most likely tomorrow night. I'll post my findings.


----------



## JWThiers

uscpsycho said:


> I have an HR10-250 on which I successfully ran zipper. No errors at all. Then I connected a Netgear FA120, both power and link lights come on.
> 
> However, I can't ping (request times out) the TiVo and so obviously I can't telnet in (can't open connection to host).
> 
> Here are some things that I think may be the cause of my problem:
> 
> 1) I have MAC filtering turned on in my router. The bridge's MAC is in the router but nothing for the TiVo. Do I need a MAC entry for the TiVo? If so, what would I use?
> 
> 2) In following the installation directions I skipped step 5K - after zippering I booted the TiVo without the USB adapter connected. I know step 5L is where the TiVo "sets network parameters," so perhaps the absence of the adapter caused a problem.
> 
> FYI - I did not select wireless networking during installation. I entered the router's IP address during setup, not the bridge's IP address. I know the bridge is working fine and it is connecting to my router. I tried both USB ports on my TiVo. USB adapter is connected to the wireless bridge with a regular (not crossover) cat5 cable. I tried setting DMZ for the TiVo's IP and that didn't help. I am sure I'm using the right IP address for the TiVo. I've power-cycled the bridge and the TiVo.
> 
> Thoughts???
> 
> If I need to reinstall zipper can I just reinstall it without uninstalling? If I need to uninstall first, please explain how to do that.
> 
> Thank you!


If you have (or buy/make) a serial cable that should allow you to get a bash prompt via serial port. from there you should be able to to adjust your network settings on your Tivo. But I think this sounds more like a problem with the bridge setup since you have the power and link lights on. Unfortunately I have never setup a bridged system. I would first try turning off all security features to see if that allows a connection. If it does enable security settings 1 at a time and see where you start having problems. If turning off the security doesn't help then try a long ethernet cable and go directly to your gateway router. that should at least help isolate the problem.


----------



## JWThiers

MurrayW said:


> Don't know if I will get to this tonight, but most likely tomorrow night. I'll post my findings.


thanks :up:


----------



## rbautch

MATT1981M said:


> i dont know.... i dont remember seeing an extension on the instacake image... put the image on twice...once as 000001.bak and 000001 without an extension.... that way you are covered both ways....


The Zipper expects the name to be 000001 with no extension. Renaming an image in Windows will work fine.


----------



## uscpsycho

JWThiers said:


> If you have (or buy/make) a serial cable that should allow you to get a bash prompt via serial port. from there you should be able to to adjust your network settings on your Tivo. But I think this sounds more like a problem with the bridge setup since you have the power and link lights on. Unfortunately I have never setup a bridged system. I would first try turning off all security features to see if that allows a connection. If it does enable security settings 1 at a time and see where you start having problems. If turning off the security doesn't help then try a long ethernet cable and go directly to your gateway router. that should at least help isolate the problem.


That is not what I wanted to hear. My laptop doesn't have a serial port so this is going to be a real pain. And what the heck kind of serial "port" is that on the back of this box???

Once I connect via serial cable, assuming I can get one with a phono plug on the end (?!?!?!), how do I get to the bash prompt? Just telnet in from a command prompt on the PC? Do I have to direct the computer to use the serial connection rather than the network connection? Then how do I adjust the TiVo's network settings?

This is really frustrating. Seems like I've hit major obstacles every step of the way. I've spent so much time and energy on this project that I'm starting to wish I never started. And I have a MS in computer science so I know a thing or two about computers and networks. I tip my hat to the trailblazers on this site that are the real hackers.


----------



## Smudga

ttodd1 said:


> If it is the ISO file then try doing a burn from image, not a bootable


Thanks, I'll check it out tonight. I'm using NERO 6 so, it's not an obscure software or anything like that!


----------



## Smudga

JWThiers said:


> In you burning software help, look up "iso" or "burn from image file" for complete directions


Thanks JW, I'll check it out tonight


----------



## MATT1981M

uscpsycho said:


> That is not what I wanted to hear. My laptop doesn't have a serial port so this is going to be a real pain. And what the heck kind of serial "port" is that on the back of this box???
> 
> Once I connect via serial cable, assuming I can get one with a phono plug on the end (?!?!?!), how do I get to the bash prompt? Just telnet in from a command prompt on the PC? Do I have to direct the computer to use the serial connection rather than the network connection? Then how do I adjust the TiVo's network settings?
> 
> This is really frustrating. Seems like I've hit major obstacles every step of the way. I've spent so much time and energy on this project that I'm starting to wish I never started. And I have a MS in computer science so I know a thing or two about computers and networks. I tip my hat to the trailblazers on this site that are the real hackers.


just use hyperterminal.... set it to the com port, set flow control to none and the rate to 115200.... that is all...once it says connected in the bottom right hand corner, hit enter on you keyboard...you should see something pop up and you are ready to go.... just enter...
*cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh*


----------



## JWThiers

uscpsycho said:


> That is not what I wanted to hear. My laptop doesn't have a serial port so this is going to be a real pain. And what the heck kind of serial "port" is that on the back of this box???
> 
> Once I connect via serial cable, assuming I can get one with a phono plug on the end (?!?!?!), how do I get to the bash prompt? Just telnet in from a command prompt on the PC? Do I have to direct the computer to use the serial connection rather than the network connection? Then how do I adjust the TiVo's network settings?
> 
> This is really frustrating. Seems like I've hit major obstacles every step of the way. I've spent so much time and energy on this project that I'm starting to wish I never started. And I have a MS in computer science so I know a thing or two about computers and networks. I tip my hat to the trailblazers on this site that are the real hackers.


You always have the option of just reimaging and zippering again (or not).

Like I said earlier I would try either moving the Tivo or using a long ethernet cable first. Start simple and then add in the things that complicate the issue. If you can connect directly with an ethernet cable you know the problem is with the bridge setup.

If that does not work, then you can try a serial connection. This is achieved by using a serial cable (db9 - 1/8 stereo mini jack) either build your own or buy from weakknees or Tivo (If you buy from Tivo you probably also need to buy a db9 gender changer it comes with a male connector). Once you get the cable connected use hyperterminal in windows (sorry no mac experience) connect from the com port you connected to (probably com1) set the speed to 115k other setting are as follows:



Finnstang said:


> Use Hyperterminal
> 
> COM1
> 
> 9600, 8, None, 1, None
> 
> But then a thread here says to use 115k for speed instead of 9600. It also says to wait 10 seconds after booting the TiVo before connecting the serial cable or it goes into some type of diagnostic mode and asks for a password.


after you click connect or finish whatever its called hit enter a few times and you will have a bash prompt enter the commands from zipper to complete the install.


----------



## swizzlest

9thtee also sells the appropriate serial cable with no gender changer needed, I believe, FYI


----------



## uscpsycho

JWThiers said:


> You always have the option of just reimaging and zippering again (or not).


You mean start from scratch? I'd rather not lose all my recordings (again).



> Like I said earlier I would try either moving the Tivo or using a long ethernet cable first. Start simple and then add in the things that complicate the issue. If you can connect directly with an ethernet cable you know the problem is with the bridge setup.


No can do. Router way too far away.

*What about using a crossover cable to go straight from the USB adapter to my laptop?*



> If that does not work, then you can try a serial connection. This is achieved by using a serial cable (db9 - 1/8 stereo mini jack) either build your own or buy from weakknees or Tivo (If you buy from Tivo you probably also need to buy a db9 gender changer it comes with a male connector). Once you get the cable connected use hyperterminal in windows (sorry no mac experience) connect from the com port you connected to (probably com1) set the speed to 115k other setting are as follows:


I've been using an old Win98 box for swapping drives out and stuff. Is there anything comperable to Hyperterminal in Win98? Or any freeware I can download that will do the trick?

You said once I got a bash prompt over serial I could adjust my network settings. If I manage to establish a telnet connection via serial or crossover, how to I adjust the network settings? That is key, I need to complete the install, but I also need to get the TiVo onto my network.


----------



## 6stringbass

uscpsycho said:


> You mean start from scratch? I'd rather not lose all my recordings (again).
> 
> No can do. Router way too far away.
> 
> *What about using a crossover cable to go straight from the USB adapter to my laptop?*
> 
> I've been using an old Win98 box for swapping drives out and stuff. Is there anything comperable to Hyperterminal in Win98? Or any freeware I can download that will do the trick?


You can reinstall the zipper without reimaging. Just answer NO when asked if you want to install the image. But before you do that try the various ways suggested by folks to get to a BASH prompt to see what's going on first.

For the sake of simplicity you might move the Tivo near the router. Simple is really the best way to start. Just a thougt.

A crossover cable should work but you'd need to set a static IP for the laptop. If you have a firewall (ZoneAlarm for example) make sure you either turn it off or list an IP range that includes both laptop and Tivo in the local network permissions. Then PING the IP you set for the Tivo when Zippering the drive.

HyperTerminal is available for 98 and 98SE though it may not be installed by default. In your program list it would be under Start-Progams-Accessories-Communications-HyperTerminal. If not it can be added. If you have your Win disk you can go to Control Panel/Add/Remove Programs then choose the Windows Components tab and under Communications check Hyperterminal (I hope I remember my 98 commands here). Hit OK and you will get HyperTerminal installed. Your sytem may ask for the Win disk to complete the install. Hope this helps.


----------



## JWThiers

6stringbass said:


> For the sake of simplicity you might move the Tivo near the router. Simple is really the best way to start. Just a thougt.


You really don't need a tv either (although if you have one you can use it makes it easier). All you really need is the power cord, fa120 and ethernet cable. Plug everything in and wait for it to boot (a tv of some type comes in handy for that it doesn't matter if you have a sat signal at all, you just want the bash prompt). If you dont have a monitor unplug and replug to restart tivo and wait 5 minutes for everything to bootup then try telnet.


----------



## uscpsycho

uscpsycho said:


> *What about using a crossover cable to go straight from the USB adapter to my laptop?*


OK - So I'm making progress, but now I'm even more frustrated. I found a better thread for it, but it's been dormant since early Februaruy, so I posted there and will give you the quick rundown.

Laptop connected to USB adapter with crossover cable - Everything looks good and I CAN PING THE TIVO FROM THE CONNECTED LAPTOP. Haven't tried to telnet in or run enhancement yet, but I don't expect to have any problems with that now that I can ping the TiVo.

Wireless bridge connected to my laptop by regular cat5 - Everything works fine. Laptop can access full Internet and I CAN PING THE LAPTOP FROM OTHER COMPUTERS ON THE NETWORK.

Wireless bridge connected to TiVo connected by regular cat5 - Without changing anything I connect FA120 to the bridge and I CANNOT PING THE TIVO FROM OTHER COMPUTERS ON THE NETWORK.

The problem seems to be with the network settings in the TiVo. My only guess is that the default subnet mask is causing a problem (my subnet is 255.255.255.0).

I posted more details here http//www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3955119&posted=1#post3955119 here. Please help if you can.


----------



## ForrestB

Did you add the Netgear FA120's MAC address to your router? The MAC address is on a sticker on the FA120 called Node ID#


----------



## rbautch

The Zipper uses 255.255.255.0 subnet mask by default, so that's not your problem. Try entering the mac address of the FA120 into your router's mac filter table. Or turn off mac filtering. If you can telnet it with your crossover cable, then go to /enhancements, and run the net-status.tcl script. It's also possible your telnetting to the wrong IP address. Don't give up!


----------



## uscpsycho

ForrestB said:


> Did you add the Netgear FA120's MAC address to your router? The MAC address is on a sticker on the FA120 called Node ID#


*WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I first tried an Airlink USB adapter, before I realized it would only work AFTER running the enhancement script (reading too many threads all at once scrambles your brain).

I wanted to use the Airlink because I got it for $3.99 at Fry's. First thing I did is check the box and the bottom of the adapter for a mac address. NOWHERE to be found. So in my head I rationalized that a MAC address isn't needed since the adapter connects straight into my bridge and the bridge's MAC address is in my accepted list. But I knew I was one MAC address short (I asked about this previously - maybe in another thread - and nobody answered).

Well, the Airlink obviously didn't work because it isn't supported by zipper. So I start using the FA120 and this time I don't bother to check for a MAC address because I figure USB adapters just don't have them. WRONG!

Now I wonder what the heck people who buy Airlinks do? How am I going to figure out what the Airlink's MAC address is after I install the enhancement script (so I can return the $30 Netgear adapter)???? 

Sooooooooo... I just added the FA120's MAC address to my router and I was able to wirelessly ping the TiVo! FINALLY!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

Now I'm hoping for a new TiVo noob to hit the scene and ask all these same questions, so I can answer them and give everyone else a little break 

I am crossing my figers that the ehnahcement script goes smoothly. I'll see you on the other side...


----------



## JWThiers

uscpsycho said:


> *WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I first tried an Airlink USB adapter, before I realized it would only work AFTER running the enhancement script (reading too many threads all at once scrambles your brain).
> 
> I wanted to use the Airlink because I got it for $3.99 at Fry's. First thing I did is check the box and the bottom of the adapter for a mac address. NOWHERE to be found. So in my head I rationalized that a MAC address isn't needed since the adapter connects straight into my bridge and the bridge's MAC address is in my accepted list. But I knew I was one MAC address short (I asked about this previously - maybe in another thread - and nobody answered).
> 
> Well, the Airlink obviously didn't work because it isn't supported by zipper. So I start using the FA120 and this time I don't bother to check for a MAC address because I figure USB adapters just don't have them. WRONG!
> 
> Now I wonder what the heck people who buy Airlinks do? How am I going to figure out what the Airlink's MAC address is after I install the enhancement script (so I can return the $30 Netgear adapter)????
> 
> Sooooooooo... I just added the FA120's MAC address to my router and I was able to wirelessly ping the TiVo! FINALLY!
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
> 
> Now I'm hoping for a new TiVo noob to hit the scene and ask all these same questions, so I can answer them and give everyone else a little break
> 
> I am crossing my figers that the ehnahcement script goes smoothly. I'll see you on the other side...


I'll hold you to that, I am planning on setting up a bridge in a week or so afetr I collect hardware.


----------



## Smudga

Well, I have been ay my PC for 3.5 hours tonight just to try and get the darn LBA48 boot disc to work and, NOTHING, NADA!!! I am using NEro 6, I already have the Nero image and have burned the disc from the image. It simply does not work! I'm sure one of you incedible folks will be able to enlighten me in a matter of seconds (probably something really simple I know).

Someone please put me out of my misery.

Thanks,

C


----------



## rbautch

Smudga said:


> Well, I have been ay my PC for 3.5 hours tonight just to try and get the darn LBA48 boot disc to work and, NOTHING, NADA!!! I am using NEro 6, I already have the Nero image and have burned the disc from the image. It simply does not work! I'm sure one of you incedible folks will be able to enlighten me in a matter of seconds (probably something really simple I know).
> 
> Someone please put me out of my misery.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> C


Are you burning in iso mode?


----------



## MATT1981M

uscpsycho said:


> *WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I first tried an Airlink USB adapter, before I realized it would only work AFTER running the enhancement script (reading too many threads all at once scrambles your brain).
> 
> I wanted to use the Airlink because I got it for $3.99 at Fry's. First thing I did is check the box and the bottom of the adapter for a mac address. NOWHERE to be found. So in my head I rationalized that a MAC address isn't needed since the adapter connects straight into my bridge and the bridge's MAC address is in my accepted list. But I knew I was one MAC address short (I asked about this previously - maybe in another thread - and nobody answered).
> 
> Well, the Airlink obviously didn't work because it isn't supported by zipper. So I start using the FA120 and this time I don't bother to check for a MAC address because I figure USB adapters just don't have them. WRONG!
> 
> Now I wonder what the heck people who buy Airlinks do? How am I going to figure out what the Airlink's MAC address is after I install the enhancement script (so I can return the $30 Netgear adapter)????
> 
> Sooooooooo... I just added the FA120's MAC address to my router and I was able to wirelessly ping the TiVo! FINALLY!
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
> 
> *Now I'm hoping for a new TiVo noob to hit the scene and ask all these same questions, so I can answer them and give everyone else a little break *
> 
> I am crossing my figers that the ehnahcement script goes smoothly. I'll see you on the other side...


that is what i have been trying to do... so from one noob to another.... im glad ur getting urs to work, and, we need all the slightly seasoned noobs we can get to keep answering questions so gunnyman and rbautch can keep working on other improvements. i am working on some stuff myself that may come in handy... i am not going to discuss it quite yet... but i am working on it and am about 1/2 way done.... i think...lol....

and by the way if any wants to get a dtivo rid unit such as the DSR704, there is a guy selling them on ebay for 9.99 buy it now price with 15.00 shipping.... just got one and it works great....no HD though...

you can use your old access card.... just image a drive...get it zipped, and when they ask, you got it from a friend...lol... if they give you any slack about activating it, just tell them you want to speak to their retention department.... you CAN activate it under the following conditions.... it is not active elsewhere and you are a current dtv customer.... you have to have the persons name if you are a new customer only!!!!

i got told otherwise by 5 reps then talked to their retention dept and had it activated 2 min after i got trns to them.......


----------



## BigBearf

Gunny et al, 
I would like to update my progress so as to help anyone else. I have successfully expanded and zippered 4 SD-DVRs and 4 HR10-250's. I have HMO, MRV and am now attempting to tackle TivoTools. I have been able to use wireless using MN-510 and linksys WUSB11 version 2.6 adapters. I have been able using a WRT54GS version 4 with Thibor's HyperWRT and an Airport Express as a bridge. My goal is to have a fully G speed ultimate network using 2 or more WRT54GS and 2 Airport Expresses. The instructions that I used are as follows:

Airport Express can supposedly only extend the range of an Aiport/Extreme. There is hacked firmware out there for the linksys that allows the Airport Express to be used this way and I have successfully used Thibor's HyperWRT. Others have used to Sveasoft firmware upgrade but they have recently started charging $20/yr for files and support.

Just got it to work for me. Linksys WRT54G and Airport Express, linked via WDS. I had to update the Linksys firmware using this site. That worked quite well - and I can boost the signal strength as well (I jacked it up slightly, not all the way, and saw better reception). I then set up the AE and, after some tweaking, all was well.

Key sites:

http://www.thibor.co.uk/ 
http://troyandgay.com/index.php?p=2888 (esp. comments below) 
http://weblogs.java.net/blog/inder/a...rport_e_1.html

A couple of caveats:

(1) Be sure to use the correct Linksys MAC address when configuring WDS on the AE - you need to use the wireless MAC, not the router MAC. (On the Linksys, go to Status->Wireless to get the correct MAC address).

(2) Be sure to use the correct AE MAC address - or, if in doubt, use both the addresses on the AE.

Basics: 
On the Linksys... 
 Fetch the Sveasoft or HyperWRT firmware upgrade and, using the WRT54G's Administration->Firmware Upgrade panel, upload it to the Linksys. Fear not - it looks just like the original firmware with a few more options. 
 Under Wireless->WDS, add two LAN entries (one for each listed AE MAC address, so you don't need to bother deciding which one is the right one), disable Lazy WDS, and disable "WDS subnet"for Sveasoft version. I just added both AE MAC addresses under the Wireless>Access Point + WDS 
 Make note of the channel used under Wireless->Basic Settings 
 Make note of the wireless MAC listed in Status->Wireless

On the AE (or more precisely, using Airport Admin Utility)... 
 On Airport tab: 
_ Set Base station name, contact, and location to anything you want. 
_ set wireless mode to "Create a Wireless Network (Home Router)" 
_ Name the network whatever you want - same or different as WRT54G's SSID 
_ Set the channel to the one used by the WRT54G 
 On the Internet tab: 
_ Connect using AirPort (WDS) 
_ Set the MAC address to the WRT54G's wireless MAC 
_ Configure using DHCP 
 On the Network tab:disable everything 
 On the WDS tab: 
_ Enable as a WDS remote base station 
_ Select "allow wireless clients on this base station" 
_ Enter (or verify - it should be there by now) the Linksys wireless MAC

You can now use the AE as a wireless extender and plug an ethernet cable into it (not crossover/patch, just a standard cable) and plug non-wireless devices (like, say, an Xbox) directly into it. If you have any trouble try rebooting your router and AE.

Best of luck!

BTW, to completely reset the AE, should you muck it up, unplug it, use a paperclip, etc., to press the small reset button prior to plugging it in, keep it pressed as you plug in and for a dozen seconds or so until it blinks gree 4 times - this let up on the reset button and wait a minute or two. Then it's completely reset to factory specs. And, when initially setting it up, skip the internet connection portion of the setup (don't specify Cable/DSL modem, etc.). 
__________________ 
Sorry for the long post however maybe this will save others some of the learning curve 
BigBearf


----------



## JWThiers

Great Info.


----------



## MATT1981M

wow BigBearf that is awesome info.... good post!!!!!


----------



## qwertypo

I have a zippered tivo, and I just had a weird situation, a failed recording.....
It was recording 24, and it recorded 4 minutes, of which I can only play 2, minutes, and then it made a new recording after that starts just after...
Are there any logs that might point me to the problem? Has anyone else had this problem?

Thanks for the help, and if I am in the wrong forum, if you would please direct me to a better place, or maybe where this has been addressed previously.


----------



## Arcady

A split recording like that happens when there is a power outage or other reason for a reboot.


----------



## MATT1981M

Arcady said:


> A split recording like that happens when there is a power outage or other reason for a reboot.


that would be my guess... how long was the second recording...


----------



## qwertypo

MATT1981M said:


> that would be my guess... how long was the second recording...


The second recording was complete, but I was here, and there was no power outage, is there any log that might point to a reboot in the case of a power failure, that would make me feel better...... I am afraid it was a write error on the drive.


----------



## JWThiers

qwertypo said:


> The second recording was complete, but I was here, and there was no power outage, is there any log that might point to a reboot in the case of a power failure, that would make me feel better...... I am afraid it was a write error on the drive.


This really isn't a zipper question so it really belongs in its own thread, but ... Not missing even the first 4 (2) minutes? Thats a new one. Could be nothing, since this has never happened before I would just let it go for now, it could be just a glitch. If its an older drive it could be a sign that your drive is starting to go. IF it is going, it could go in 10 years or in 10 minutes, I lean toward something in between, months or years unless this starts happening frequently. Maybe its time for a larger drive, or at least saving for one. or it could be a loose power cord check both ends.


----------



## MurrayW

JWThiers said:


> Be sure to report back I am interested in doing this as well.


As several others stated, it worked fine with renaming backup.bak to 000001 with no extension.

Gunny and rbautch especially and all the others who contribute to this, I really appreciate you spending the time to do this and sharing your expertise so others of us can benefit! 

Everything worked fine following the zipper instructions until I got to part C of Step 5:


> C. Once you see the Linux command prompt, pull out the CD.


I could not PULL out the PTVUpgrade boot disc. I tried pushing the eject button numerous times and even stuck a paperclip into the reset hole to try to get the CD to eject. I rebooted the computer and was then able to eject the CD. I put a new CD drive into the computer and tried again -- same results, I couldn't eject the boot CD to put in the tools CD. I was finally able to get around this by unmounting the CDRom. From memory, I think this is the command I used ( If I had only read down to step H, I could have saved myself a lot of time!)  


> cd /umount /cdrom


Everything after that worked perfectly. Now my others should be much easier to do!

thanks again,

Murray


----------



## MATT1981M

MurrayW said:


> As several others stated, it worked fine with renaming backup.bak to 000001 with no extension.
> 
> Gunny and rbautch especially and all the others who contribute to this, I really appreciate you spending the time to do this and sharing your expertise so others of us can benefit!
> 
> Everything worked fine following the zipper instructions until I got to part C of Step 5:
> 
> I could not PULL out the PTVUpgrade boot disc. I tried pushing the eject button numerous times and even stuck a paperclip into the reset hole to try to get the CD to eject. I rebooted the computer and was then able to eject the CD. I put a new CD drive into the computer and tried again -- same results, I couldn't eject the boot CD to put in the tools CD. I was finally able to get around this by unmounting the CDRom. From memory, I think this is the command I used ( If I had only read down to step H, I could have saved myself a lot of time!)
> 
> Everything after that worked perfectly. Now my others should be much easier to do!
> 
> thanks again,
> 
> Murray


i am glad that you got it to work.... the only thing i could think of is that you mounted the cdrom before putting the tools cd in.... (used the *mount /dev/hdX /cdrom* command while the boot cd was in the drive....


----------



## MurrayW

MATT1981M said:


> i am glad that you got it to work.... the only thing i could think of is that you mounted the cdrom before putting the tools cd in.... (used the *mount /dev/hdX /cdrom* command while the boot cd was in the drive....


I didn't manually mount the CD...maybe the PTV boot disc (I purchased it from them ~ 6 months ago -- that's how long it has taken me to get around to hacking!) mounted the CD. I'll take a close look at it as I hack my other TiVo's.


----------



## JWThiers

MurrayW said:


> I didn't manually mount the CD...maybe the PTV boot disc (I purchased it from them ~ 6 months ago -- that's how long it has taken me to get around to hacking!) mounted the CD. I'll take a close look at it as I hack my other TiVo's.


I've had my boot cd for a while too , but bdidn't get this behavior. Since you got it to work I suppose that alls good, I might have just pressed enter once or twice to be sure that I was at an actual bash prompt mayby there is some kind of pause in the boot cd that doesn't umount the drive until then??? Oh well, We will have to remember that for future reference.


----------



## 6stringbass

MATT1981M said:


> that is what i have been trying to do... so from one noob to another.... im glad ur getting urs to work, and, we need all the slightly seasoned noobs we can get to keep answering questions so gunnyman and rbautch can keep working on other improvements. i am working on some stuff myself that may come in handy... i am not going to discuss it quite yet... but i am working on it and am about 1/2 way done.... i think...lol....
> 
> and by the way if any wants to get a dtivo rid unit such as the DSR704, there is a guy selling them on ebay for 9.99 buy it now price with 15.00 shipping.... just got one and it works great....no HD though...
> 
> you can use your old access card.... just image a drive...get it zipped, and when they ask, you got it from a friend...lol... if they give you any slack about activating it, just tell them you want to speak to their retention department.... you CAN activate it under the following conditions.... it is not active elsewhere and you are a current dtv customer.... you have to have the persons name if you are a new customer only!!!!
> 
> i got told otherwise by 5 reps then talked to their retention dept and had it activated 2 min after i got trns to them.......


A friend and I bought three driveless HDVR2's off of Ebay. We both imaged drives (and in my case Zippered them) and then called Tivo. In separate calls we explained we were deactivating dumb boxes and activating DTivo's with the dumb boxes' access cards. We were asked where they came from and we both said from Ebay. Read all the relevant numbers to the CSR (dumb box serial, DTivo serial, access card number) and (after getting past the fact that HDVR2s have only a serial number..some DTivo's have a unit number too) had them up and running in minutes. I have also installed a new imaged and Zippered drive in my SD-DVR40 and all it took was a 711 call. So far the new unit doesn't show as a lease (a new wrinkle some have been having) and I have two networked Tivo's. Gotta love it!


----------



## JWThiers

6stringbass said:


> A friend and I bought three driveless HDVR2's off of Ebay. We both imaged drives (and in my case Zippered them) and then called Tivo. In separate calls we explained we were deactivating dumb boxes and activating DTivo's with the dumb boxes' access cards. We were asked where they came from and we both said from Ebay. Read all the relevant numbers to the CSR (dumb box serial, DTivo serial, access card number) and (after getting past the fact that HDVR2s have only a serial number..some DTivo's have a unit number too) had them up and running in minutes. I have also installed a new imaged and Zippered drive in my SD-DVR40 and all it took was a 711 call. So far the new unit doesn't show as a lease (a new wrinkle some have been having) and I have two networked Tivo's. Gotta love it!


Glad to hear you got you problem fixed.


----------



## MATT1981M

I'm up to 19 dtivo's zipped... And all working beautifully thanks to gunny and rbautch....


----------



## MurrayW

MATT1981M said:


> I'm up to 19 dtivo's zipped... And all working beautifully thanks to gunny and rbautch....


19! I thought I was going overboard with the 6 I plan to do.


----------



## Gunnyman

Matt
you aren't SELLING em are ya?


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> Matt
> you aren't SELLING em are ya?


 nope... I have alot of friends that got dtivo's after i got my 2... I show them how to do it on their dtivo's so they can show over people... I do charge a nominal fee of a long islands at the bar after we are done...


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> I'm up to 19 dtivo's zipped... And all working beautifully thanks to gunny and rbautch....


Thats gotta be some kind of record. And you didn't start until a few weeks ago right?


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> Thats gotta be some kind of record. And you didn't start until a few weeks ago right?


a little over a month ago.... The only real problems i had were created because i tried to do "other" modifications after i would have those 2 long islands.. And a few more...


----------



## rbautch

How about most networked Zippered Tivos within a single household. Can anyone beat 5? Add on 2 tivoservers and bottom of my Now Showing list is pretty busy.


----------



## Smudga

rbautch said:


> Are you burning in iso mode?


I am indeed burning in ISO mode. I downloaded the file, burned to an image file, burned from the image to a cd then tried to boot but, nothing. My CD is the primary boot so, I am kinda lost. All I can do is buy the actual disc from PTV I guess


----------



## Smudga

Now I managed to get the disck to boot but, it came up with a checksum error boot failed!


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> How about most networked Zippered Tivos within a single household. Can anyone beat 5? Add on 2 tivoservers and bottom of my Now Showing list is pretty busy.


I've tied you at 5 DTivos Zippered but no tivoservers yet. BTW, my family and friends all think I'm a geek and a bit crazy.  Maybe I am, but I'm having a great time - thanks to RB and the G-Man. :up:


----------



## MATT1981M

Smudga said:


> I am indeed burning in ISO mode. I downloaded the file, burned to an image file, burned from the image to a cd then tried to boot but, nothing. My CD is the primary boot so, I am kinda lost. All I can do is buy the actual disc from PTV I guess


try a few things first... try a different burner... try a slower burn speed... what are you using to make the .iso file...i prefer winISO..... try a different cdrom for the boot cdrom....try placing on diff IDE channel... if on slave move to master....etc.... just fool around with it.... have a friend look at ur setup.... triple check your jumpers..... i personally would just use CS....try a different IDE cable... i cant tell u how many times that has been the problem, or that the cable wasnt seated correctly.... keep pluggin away....i would try to boot the cd on a different pc..... after all... hardware can be picky..... *just check this out....*

when u see this Smudga if you cant make heads or tails on what to do.... send me a pm... i will get in touch w/ u and we can figure this out...k.... the answer to your dilema is probably really easy.... the hardest ones always are....


----------



## tall1

MATT1981M said:


> try a few things first... try a different burner... try a slower burn speed... what are you using to make the .iso file...i prefer winISO..... try a different cdrom for the boot cdrom....try placing on diff IDE channel... if on slave move to master....etc.... just fool around with it.... have a friend look at ur setup.... triple check your jumpers..... i personally would just use CS....try a different IDE cable... i cant tell u how many times that has been the problem, or that the cable wasnt seated correctly.... keep pluggin away....i would try to boot the cd on a different pc..... after all... hardware can be picky..... *just check this out....*
> 
> when u see this Smudga if you cant make heads or tails on what to do.... send me a pm... i will get in touch w/ u and we can figure this out...k.... the answer to your dilema is probably really easy.... the hardest ones always are....


Try using less periods. MATT, you're a smart and helpful guy but your posts that are written in morse code are exasperating to try and read.


----------



## MurrayW

SteelersFan said:


> I've tied you at 5 DTivos Zippered but no tivoservers yet. BTW, my family and friends all think I'm a geek and a bit crazy.  Maybe I am, but I'm having a great time - thanks to RB and the G-Man. :up:


I 've only got 1 right now, but by the end of next week I should have 7 networked DTivos (3 subscribed SD, 2 MRV only SD and 2 subscribed HR10-250's) + probably 1 TiVoServer. It's an addiction, once you get hooked, I have a hard time stopping! Fortunately it is a pretty cheap addiction...I already had some spare hard drives sitting around (another addiction -- I can't seem to pass up good deals on hard drives whether I need them or not!), I've been able to find used SD DTiVo's in the $40 range + $20 for a USB/Network adapter.

I do have a couple of questions.

1. Is there any good reason for keeping the original drives for the SD DTivo's? None are under warranty. I have the image stored on my computer and on a CD. I figured I would keep 1 of the original 40G drives just in case something happened where I couldn't restore an image and see if I could recoup the cost of my network cards for the remainig 4 40G drives. I will probably retain both of my 250 G drives from my HR10-250's just to be safe -- 1 is under warranty.

2. I have a server computer with 2 Hauppauge PVR150 cards that record to mpeg. I should be able to set up TiVoServer on this computer and then be able to watch these mpeg files using my other networked DTiVo's correct? If this is the only computer that I store video files on, I don't need TiVoServer on any other computers (even though I have 2 connected to TV's)? The 2 TV's that have the computer connections will also have an MRV DTiVo hooked up to them.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## phat_bastard

MurrayW said:


> ... I've been able to find used SD DTiVo's in the $40 range + $20 for a USB/Network adapter....


If you're married, my apologies to your spouse. If you're looking do stay on the cheap I've been using the D-Link DUB-E100 from tigerdirect dot com (recertified) for ~$8 each. YMMV, but I get excellent throughput with them.



MurrayW said:


> 1. Is there any good reason for keeping the original drives for the SD DTivo's?...


I can't tell you one way or another if there's a good reason to save them. I used the original 40 gb drives for kid's dtivos when I zippered them, and saved one just in case (of what I don't know).



MurrayW said:


> ...I should be able to set up TiVoServer on this computer and then be able to watch these mpeg files using my other networked DTiVo's correct?


Yes, you only need tivoserver on one networked machine to serve the files up to all the MRV tivos. You will need to have them superpatched tho if memory serves.


----------



## MATT1981M

MurrayW said:


> ... I've been able to find used SD DTiVo's in the $40 range + $20 for a USB/Network adapter.


i just got one w/o drive for 9.99 on ebay....



MurrayW said:


> 1. Is there any good reason for keeping the original drives for the SD DTivo's? None are under warranty. I have the image stored on my computer and on a CD. I figured I would keep 1 of the original 40G drives just in case something happened where I couldn't restore an image and see if I could recoup the cost of my network cards for the remainig 4 40G drives. I will probably retain both of my 250 G drives from my HR10-250's just to be safe -- 1 is under warranty.


i would keep them... if something happens and you need to restore the original, you have a quick way to do it... This would be nice if DTV released a new sw version (like 6.2 for the HR10-250's....)... you could just install your old drives and voila your backup now has a virgin copy of the new os... You could always mrv your recordings off of one tivo, dd the new image and expand it, hack it, and then go the opposite way to trns the recordings back and then repeat the dd on the other tivo....



MurrayW said:


> 2. I have a server computer with 2 Hauppauge PVR150 cards that record to mpeg. I should be able to set up TiVoServer on this computer and then be able to watch these mpeg files using my other networked DTiVo's correct? If this is the only computer that I store video files on, I don't need TiVoServer on any other computers (even though I have 2 connected to TV's)? The 2 TV's that have the computer connections will also have an MRV DTiVo hooked up to them.


 I would put it on those computers anyway, but then again, your now playing list is going to be cluttered enough with what you have on it anyway.


----------



## MurrayW

MATT1981M said:


> i just got one w/o drive for 9.99 on ebay....


Including shipping, remote and access card?


----------



## MATT1981M

MurrayW said:


> Including shipping, remote and access card?


no card... shipping 15.00 and no remote... i already had an extra... i use the logitech harmony 890 in my living room (i love that remote... controls RF and IRDA devices) and then i had 2 logitech harmony 676's that i had for my bedroom and had previously used in my living room, but now use for this new dtivo. i also have the 2 original remotes for my 2 dtivos i already had.


----------



## MurrayW

MATT1981M said:


> no card... shipping 15.00 and no remote... i already had an extra... i use the logitech harmony 890 in my living room (i love that remote... controls RF and IRDA devices) and then i had 2 logitech harmony 676's that i had for my bedroom and had previously used in my living room, but now use for this new dtivo. i also have the 2 original remotes for my 2 dtivos i already had.


That's why I like being able to pick these up locally on craigslist for $40 total. DirecTiVo, access card and remote with no shipping (just the gas to meet the seller somewhere convenient to both of us  ).


----------



## MATT1981M

MurrayW said:


> That's why I like being able to pick these up locally on craigslist for $40 total. DirecTiVo, access card and remote with no shipping (just the gas to meet the seller somewhere convenient to both of us  ).


what do you mean by "craigslist"

if someone is upgrading from a standard receiver, whether or not they already have another dvr or not, they can use their original access card and can even use the white DTV universal remote that DTV supplies now with receivers. It does work for the dtivo's, although if you are used to the tivo remote, it will take some time to get used to it. I believe 9.99+15.00 Shipping is well worth the extra cost of getting a HD since most people who are looking on this forum would probably be already interested in getting a bigger drive anyway....

EDIT... i guess you were talking about craigslist.com... i would use it but they dont have a city in my area listed.... the closest one is about 1.5 hrs away...


----------



## coachO

First of all, let me say I am really impressed with all this work/knowledge. I can't wait to get Zipper to work. Question, I have version ptvlba48-4.02.iso which does not contain /s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ. For my Hr10-250 do I need to pay the $5 and get the version PTVupgrade LBA48 4.03 with Enhancements in order to get the /s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ 3.1.5? I am trying to build the tools CD.


----------



## Gunnyman

you will need the hacked kernel so yes.


----------



## MurrayW

MATT1981M said:


> what do you mean by "craigslist"
> 
> if someone is upgrading from a standard receiver, whether or not they already have another dvr or not, they can use their original access card and can even use the white DTV universal remote that DTV supplies now with receivers. It does work for the dtivo's, although if you are used to the tivo remote, it will take some time to get used to it. I believe 9.99+15.00 Shipping is well worth the extra cost of getting a HD since most people who are looking on this forum would probably be already interested in getting a bigger drive anyway....
> 
> EDIT... i guess you were talking about craigslist.com... i would use it but they dont have a city in my area listed.... the closest one is about 1.5 hrs away...


Austin craigslist. I am assuming that Des Moines is the closest one to you and it doesn't look very active -- 2 or 3 postings per day in the electronics section.

I'm not going to argue who is getting the best deal, but for me, getting a remote AND an access card is worth $40 vs. your $25 (not $9.99) EBay deal. And if I was really motivated, I could probably get that $15 price differential back by selling the original TiVo drive.


----------



## fishfry

I guess I need help on this....I have a sd-dvr40.....upgraded to 120g seagate with instantcake. ran the Zipper. It said success.. Booted my tivo back up and it works fine. But I see no signs of it being zippered...I plugged in my FA120 before boot.....tivo just boots up normal. I tried zippering again....Again "success". booted up my tivo again with the same results. I guess I'm missing something somewhere. Any help would be great.


----------



## MATT1981M

fishfry said:


> I guess I need help on this....I have a sd-dvr40.....upgraded to 120g seagate with instantcake. ran the Zipper. It said success.. Booted my tivo back up and it works fine. But I see no signs of it being zippered...I plugged in my FA120 before boot.....tivo just boots up normal. I tried zippering again....Again "success". booted up my tivo again with the same results. I guess I'm missing something somewhere. Any help would be great.


you have to telnet in and do the 
*



cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh

Click to expand...

*then reboot after it tells you to... THEN you will see the changes

zipping it only places the files on the tivo... you then must make the tivo install the files and unlock the appropriate features....


----------



## fishfry

I don't know anything about telnet. I opened a cmd line and entered the info. It said "could not open a connection to the host, on port 23: connect failed. Now what? I tried searching b4 posting again. I turned off firewall. I added tcp & udp ports 23. I have both lights green on the fa120.


----------



## jporter12

I have a DSR 7000 that has been zippered for a couple months now, on a 300 GB drive, and all has been good. Until about a week ago. For some reason, now I can't use TWP, I can get in via telnet, but not do much of anything. I did manage to get around the bash prompt enough to get TWP started, but I can't even get it to do "ls"

This has probably been answered here, but I really don't have hours to scour through thread to find the answer, so I would appreciate either assistance, or a pointer to where it is answered.

Thanks,
JP

edit: I guess it's only been zippered for about a month, but I had no issues in that time...


----------



## MATT1981M

fishfry said:


> I don't know anything about telnet. I opened a cmd line and entered the info. It said "could not open a connection to the host, on port 23: connect failed. Now what? I tried searching b4 posting again. I turned off firewall. I added tcp & udp ports 23. I have both lights green on the fa120.


try a serial null modem cable.... it is noted several times in the past few pages on how to make one....


----------



## JWThiers

fishfry said:


> I don't know anything about telnet. I opened a cmd line and entered the info. It said "could not open a connection to the host, on port 23: connect failed. Now what? I tried searching b4 posting again. I turned off firewall. I added tcp & udp ports 23. I have both lights green on the fa120.


Are the computer and Tivo on the same SUB Net? The IP Addresses should be something like 192.168.1.XXX. The XXX are the only numbers that should be different.


----------



## swizzlest

So, even though my rc.sysinit.author file says it starts endpadplus every time it boots up, it doesn't. I have to go in and start it a couple times a week because of the scheduled reboots. Any thoughts?


----------



## fishfry

the tivo is 192.168.*1*.101. my router is 192.168.0.1. I logged into my router and I think I might have forund the problem. It range is set from 192.168.0.100 to 192.168.0.199 . I haven't tried to change it yet. I guess I'll have to zipper it again to set the ip address to this range maybe? the router won't let me edit the range enough to include the tivo ip address.


----------



## Gunnyman

just set the router to 192.168.1.1 and reboot it and tivo


----------



## fishfry

will that screw up my pc's on network?


----------



## Gunnyman

if they are all using dhcp, no
just reboot them
if not using dhcp, you will have to reconfigure them.


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> just set the router to 192.168.1.1 and reboot it and tivo


You might not have to do the tivo, I could be wrong, but I think when I was having some connection issues just changing the router allowed connection. Like I said I might be wrong, I was rebooting A LOT of things many times that day.

If you have other things on your network you might have to set them up to match the router settings (or the tivo to their settings) to get everyone to play nice together.


----------



## phat_bastard

fishfry said:


> the tivo is 192.168.*1*.101. my router is 192.168.0.1. I logged into my router and I think I might have forund the problem. It range is set from 192.168.0.100 to 192.168.0.199 . I haven't tried to change it yet. I guess I'll have to zipper it again to set the ip address to this range maybe? the router won't let me edit the range enough to include the tivo ip address.


Ok, clear a few things up for me...

You statically addressed your DTivo right?

Did you assign the router address in the DTivo to 192.168.0.1?

The 'range' you speak of in your router, is that the DHCP range?

If you answered yes to all these, what you probably can do that will fix the issue is to reassign the netmask in your router to 255.255.0.0. That or just re-zipper the DTivo and set it up on the same subnet. Or, take Gunny's advice and change your router to 192.168.1.1. If you do that you'll want to change the DHCP range to *exclude* your tivo's address.

Incidentally, if you're assigning the address for your DTivo statically then you will want it to have an address *outside* of the router's DHCP range, or your router might assign the same address to one of it's DHCP clients, which would cause you other problems...


----------



## fishfry

I changed the router to 198.162.1.1. now it sees the tivo at 192.168.1.101......when I run telnetand run "sh tweak.sh" it says unable to connect to remote host.(69.90.236.30): network is unreachable. Download failed..


----------



## fishfry

First, thanks for all the help. here's where I'm at:
I transfered the rbautch files to the hacks dir. thru ftp then tried again

bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks/
Skipping new script download...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...

I thought by transfering the rbautch file into hacks this would solve this problem. I think that's what I've read in the posts on the additional directions. I'm clearly in way over my head.


----------



## ForrestB

From the Zipper Wiki "XP users having telnet troubles: Windows XP Telnet sends Windows Style line feeds instead of Unix style Carriage returns. Fix this with the command "unset crlf" from a telnet prompt (before you connect to tivo)"

Or if you're an OSX user, just launch Terminal and type 'telenet ipaddress' where ipaddress is your Tivo's ipaddress.


----------



## JWThiers

fishfry said:


> First, thanks for all the help. here's where I'm at:
> I transfered the rbautch files to the hacks dir. thru ftp then tried again
> 
> bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks/
> Skipping new script download...
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
> No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
> Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
> the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...
> 
> I thought by transfering the rbautch file into hacks this would solve this problem. I think that's what I've read in the posts on the additional directions. I'm clearly in way over my head.


In order to connect you either need to get a telnet client like PuTTY that you can configure not to put the extra line feeds in OR to use the windows command line client from the command line type in the following:

*telnet* 
*unset crlf* 
*o 192.168.1.xxx* 
*cd /hacks* 
*sh tweak.sh*


----------



## fishfry

JWThiers said:


> In order to connect you either need to get a telnet client like PuTTY that you can configure not to put the extra line feeds in OR to use the windows command line client from the command line type in the following:
> 
> *telnet*
> *unset crlf*
> *o 192.168.1.xxx*
> *cd /hacks*
> *sh tweak.sh*


I did this and here's what I get:

bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:


----------



## JWThiers

fishfry said:


> I did this and here's what I get:
> 
> bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:


Get your favorite FTP client like filezilla and copy the rbautch-files.tgz file from your tools CD to the /hacks directory on your TIVO, the rerun tweak.sh.


----------



## fishfry

I did it!! Or you guys did it!!! Yea!!! Now I have to figure out how to actually use it from my pc. Thanks a million. The world is a better place because of the ridiculously smart people here.


----------



## JWThiers

fishfry said:


> I did it!! Or you guys did it!!! Yea!!! Now I have to figure out how to actually use it from my pc. Thanks a million. The world is a better place because of the ridiculously smart people here.


Its not that we are that much smarter its that a lot of these questions have been asked before.


----------



## cubgyver

Gunnyman,
Thank you and all the others that have made all this possible. I have been doing extensive reading of all these posts. I have an HDVR2 and am about to upgrade it (2nd time) to a 250GB drive. I understand that that should be no problem (according to weaknees-no 137gb limit on that model) and I decided to buy a Maxtor QuickView DiamondMax 10 6L250R0 250GB Hard Drive from Directron[dot]com.
I need to get a USB adapter and wonder this... Will I be able to just buy a wireless adapter (Should I buy the TIVO branded one, or another?) or do I have to get a wired adapter (such as FA120-- or should I get another?)
So...
1. Did I make a wise HD choice?
2. Can I go straight to wireless USB?
3. Which wireless USB will be easiest?

Thanks!


----------



## JWThiers

cubgyver said:


> Gunnyman,
> Thank you and all the others that have made all this possible. I have been doing extensive reading of all these posts. I have an HDVR2 and am about to upgrade it (2nd time) to a 250GB drive. I understand that that should be no problem (according to weaknees-no 137gb limit on that model) and I decided to buy a Maxtor QuickView DiamondMax 10 6L250R0 250GB Hard Drive from Directron[dot]com.
> I need to get a USB adapter and wonder this... Will I be able to just buy a wireless adapter (Should I buy the TIVO branded one, or another?) or do I have to get a wired adapter (such as FA120-- or should I get another?)
> So...
> 1. Did I make a wise HD choice?
> 2. Can I go straight to wireless USB?
> 3. Which wireless USB will be easiest?
> 
> Thanks!


Much success with FA120 wired or MA111 wireless (as noted on the Zipper page), Go to tivo.com and look up what models will work. Do NOT get ones that SAY ver 7.2 required MOST of those don't work with zipper. 802.11G is (as gunny would say)"No Worky" (unless you are using a bridge setup).


----------



## fishfry

now that my pc and dtivo are "talking". WHat do I use to actually control it and move recorded shows? Almost feels like I'm never going to get to the end.


----------



## tall1

fishfry said:


> now that my pc and dtivo are "talking". WHat do I use to actually control it and move recorded shows? Almost feels like I'm never going to get to the end.


Type the static IP of your Tivo into a browser. It is kinda like opening the door to Munchkinland.


----------



## JWThiers

fishfry said:


> now that my pc and dtivo are "talking". WHat do I use to actually control it and move recorded shows? Almost feels like I'm never going to get to the end.


Not really a zipper question, but. Well you can use TIVO Web Plus to access your tivo and do some things, a program called tivoserver to insert video on your tivo, as far as extraction goes we are not allowed to talk about that here but the other place (coughdealcoughdatacoughbase dot com)it is acceptable. be aware *do NOT mention zipper over there (Gunny and Rbautch have requested that)*. and you will want to do a LOT of reading on your own before posting questions. They can be rather gruff with newbie questions when you haven't read up on and attempted on your own first. and they won't hand hold you all the way thru like here.


----------



## coachO

Need help. I did everything listed in the Zipper instructions to get started. Then.

1. ran PTV Boot Disk
2. changed to tool CD ( contains every filel as listed including zipper.sh)
3. entered cd cdrom ( cdrom was already mounted)
4. entered sh zipper.sh ; it said this will take a few minutes then it failed. Thought maybe it was my old Pent III computer so:

Changed computers my newer Pent 4.
got to step 4. Entered sh zipper.sh and it says file not found. Tried zipper.sh and it said command not found. I have two cd rom drives so I tried disconnecting each one and rebooting but got same message file not found.

Suggestions?


----------



## Gunnyman

did you cd /cdrom
then ls to verify the files were there?


----------



## JWThiers

coachO said:


> Need help. I did everything listed in the Zipper instructions to get started. Then.
> 
> 1. ran PTV Boot Disk
> 2. changed to tool CD ( contains every filel as listed including zipper.sh)
> 3. entered cd cdrom ( cdrom was already mounted)
> 4. entered sh zipper.sh ; it said this will take a few minutes then it failed. Thought maybe it was my old Pent III computer so:
> 
> Changed computers my newer Pent 4.
> got to step 4. Entered sh zipper.sh and it says file not found. Tried zipper.sh and it said command not found. I have two cd rom drives so I tried disconnecting each one and rebooting but got same message file not found.
> 
> Suggestions?


You say the cdrom was already mounted??? OK try again this time if it says the cdrom says it is already mounted type "umount /cdrom", then mount the cdrom and follow the instructions from there.

edit: darn wireless keyboard needing batteries slowed me down.

Also be aware follow the instructions EXACTLY as written. Linux is case sensitive so all of the following are different: CD /CDROM, Cd /Cdrom, cd /cdrom. only the last is correct.


----------



## uscpsycho

6stringbass said:


> A friend and I bought three driveless HDVR2's off of Ebay. We both imaged drives (and in my case Zippered them) and then called Tivo. In separate calls we explained we were deactivating dumb boxes and activating DTivo's with the dumb boxes' access cards. We were asked where they came from and we both said from Ebay. Read all the relevant numbers to the CSR (dumb box serial, DTivo serial, access card number) and (after getting past the fact that HDVR2s have only a serial number..some DTivo's have a unit number too) had them up and running in minutes. I have also installed a new imaged and Zippered drive in my SD-DVR40 and all it took was a 711 call. So far the new unit doesn't show as a lease (a new wrinkle some have been having) and I have two networked Tivo's. Gotta love it!


I have a couple of non-TiVo D* boxes that I'd like to upgrade to D-TiVo's. If I buy one from eBay and activate it, will D* know that this is a TiVo model and charge me a monthly fee for the TiVo services on the additional boxes (I already pay for service on my HR10-250)? Or does TWP and the other tools allow me to use the TiVo features without paying for a TiVo sub?


----------



## ttodd1

uscpsycho said:


> I have a couple of non-TiVo D* boxes that I'd like to upgrade to D-TiVo's. If I buy one from eBay and activate it, will D* know that this is a TiVo model and charge me a monthly fee for the TiVo services on the additional boxes (I already pay for service on my HR10-250)? Or does TWP and the other tools allow me to use the TiVo features without paying for a TiVo sub?


Your fee for the DVR service is 5.99 for all the dvrs on your account. But this isn't a Zipper support question......


----------



## coachO

Okay, I am learning, thanks. Now I am stuck here.

Restore failed: unknown backup format.

Help appreciated.

Here is my tools cd flles


----------



## fishfry

Thanks for all the help. I really appreciate it. I have an incrediable 25-30 hrs in this already. Hard to believe since it should probably take less than an hour, I know. I was beginning to run out of steam.


----------



## benshapiro

I'm in Los Angeles and I have an HR10-250 (zippered), and in TivoWebPlus (Channel Prefs and Search Results), when I click on CBS, NBC and ABC, they show as 381, 383 and 387, respectively, instead of 2, 4 and 7. Is this how it is supposed to be?

Example:

I did a search for "NUMB3RS" and got four results for the 4/21 episode, "Guns and Roses." It shows as playing at 10:00 PM tomorrow night on these 4 channels:

KCBS - 381
KCBSDT - 2-1
CBSW - 81
KCBS - 381

Both instances of KCBS come up as Channel 381. Shouldn't the first channel number be 2 (the actual channel in LA)?

I just want to make sure that this is how it's supposed to look. Thanks for any help people can offer.


----------



## coachO

Fish, sounds like I am about 20 hours behind you and gaining


----------



## rbautch

coachO said:


> Okay, I am learning, thanks. Now I am stuck here.
> 
> Restore failed: unknown backup format.
> 
> Help appreciated.
> 
> Here is my tools cd flles


Try burning your CD again.


----------



## coachO

I did burn it twice using this setting in nero. I will try a different software to burn it next.


----------



## JaserLet

For the past few days my hacked DVR40 has been ignoring about half of my remote button presses. For example, if I'm in the guide and want to do down, I might have to press the down button two or three times before it will respond. Ditto for pause, menu, etc, every button. I replaced the batteries in my remote and still have the same problem. Is this a software problem? Has anyone else experienced this issue?


----------



## MATT1981M

JaserLet said:


> For the past few days my hacked DVR40 has been ignoring about half of my remote button presses. For example, if I'm in the guide and want to do down, I might have to press the down button two or three times before it will respond. Ditto for pause, menu, etc, every button. I replaced the batteries in my remote and still have the same problem. Is this a software problem? Has anyone else experienced this issue?


one of the tivo remotes i had did the same thing... it wasnt the s/w just the remote... try a different remote... if you can get your hands on the DTV universal remote, it is code 01442... i just set one up to use that remote this evening.... I myself use the logitech harmony 890 and 676 (2 of the 676). It is by far the most sensitive and best working remote series i have ever seen. I dont like touchscreens because they are too fragile and get unresponsive very easily (have had 3) and i dont like the Kameleon style either (just doesnt feel right), but the logitech harmony's ease of use and tactile buttons and usb connection to setup the remote... it is sweet...

as much as i promote these remotes to people i know and on this site, i should charge Logitech for advertising or something....lol


----------



## MATT1981M

swizzlest said:


> So, even though my rc.sysinit.author file says it starts endpadplus every time it boots up, it doesn't. I have to go in and start it a couple times a week because of the scheduled reboots. Any thoughts?


replace the section of the rc.sysinit.author that was supposed to start endpadplus with the following text.... be sure to replace the #'s with the number of min you want padded before and then after... i used 2 before and 2 after... and as always, use a text editor that is linux friendly like metapad

*



# Starting the EndPadPlus application:
if test -f /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl
then
/enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 2 2 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &
fi

Click to expand...

*


----------



## coachO

I burned my 3rd tools cd after making an iso with winiso. I got the same response.

Restore failed: unknown backup format.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gunnyman

where did you get your image? (the 0000001) file?


----------



## JWThiers

coachO said:


> Okay, I am learning, thanks. Now I am stuck here.
> 
> Restore failed: unknown backup format.
> 
> Help appreciated.
> 
> Here is my tools cd flles


This with your other post looks like a bad image file (000001). Did you get the image from PTVUpgrade (If so try downloading again) or somewhere else (If so pay for the PTVUpgrade image or backup your current system). While there is no warranty for zipper that is especially true if you don't have a good image?


----------



## ForrestB

If you have a backup image of your old drive that you made with MFSTOOLS 2, then you don't need the new 6.2 Instacake kernal. Just run MFSRESTORE on the new drive to reinstall your backup kernal to the new drive, and then run the Zipper. This is all explained in the Hinsdale instructions http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html


----------



## Gunnyman

Foorest
Kernel is DIFFERENT from Software. Lets no confuse things.


----------



## tall1

Indeed it is:

from Webopedia:

The kernel is the central module of an operating system. It is the part of the operating system that loads first, and it remains in main memory. Because it stays in memory, it is important for the kernel to be as small as possible while still providing all the essential services required by other parts of the operating system and applications. Typically, the kernel is responsible for memory management, process and task management, and disk management.


----------



## MATT1981M

coachO said:


> I burned my 3rd tools cd after making an iso with winiso. I got the same response.
> 
> Restore failed: unknown backup format.
> 
> Any suggestions?


if you did pay for the instacake image try burning and running the instacake image cd itself.... if that works, follow the instructions and reboot then run the zipper...


----------



## tall1

JaserLet said:


> For the past few days my hacked DVR40 has been ignoring about half of my remote button presses. For example, if I'm in the guide and want to do down, I might have to press the down button two or three times before it will respond. Ditto for pause, menu, etc, every button. I replaced the batteries in my remote and still have the same problem. Is this a software problem? Has anyone else experienced this issue?


Check the batteries.


----------



## trainman

benshapiro said:


> I'm in Los Angeles and I have an HR10-250 (zippered), and in TivoWebPlus (Channel Prefs and Search Results), when I click on CBS, NBC and ABC, they show as 381, 383 and 387, respectively, instead of 2, 4 and 7. Is this how it is supposed to be?


As far as I can tell, yes (and if you try Fox, the same thing should be happening -- I think it's 389 instead of 11). As another example, this is from my EndPadPlus logs...



Code:


* Jeopardy! on [387 ABCW] from 19:00 to 19:30 (Season Pass)

...but I have the season pass on Channel 7.

I think what's happening is that the channels in the 380s get "remapped" within the receiver to their actual over-the-air channel numbers, so it looks normal on the receiver itself, but what's displayed by TiVoWebPlus is more or less the "raw output."

I assume this also happens for folks in the New York area.


----------



## coachO

Looks like I need to go the instantcake route. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## ForrestB

"Kernel is DIFFERENT from Software. Lets no confuse things."

Heh - sorry about that. I was just trying to be helpful.

BTW, thanks for the Zipper. I used MFSTOOL to backup from the original drive and restored onto a new drive and installed Tivo Zipper by booting from the LBA48 CD - worked great on the first try. Now I just need to figure out how to use MRV from my Macs - using TivoTool?


----------



## coachO

Forrest, wish I had your skills. Anyway, I am going to start over. A few questions.

1. My new Tivo hard drive was booted with windows. Is there a program to clean it? Or do I need to do this at all?
2. Forrest or anyone, can you give me the linux code you used to make the backup? I have tried many and none have worked for me. I have mfstools2 and also a copy from weaknees. I guess any will work?
3. I have the modified copy of lb48 boot disk so should be good there.
4. Then I will make the Tools CD with my new image. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ForrestB

CoachO:

It's pretty simple to use MFSTOOLS to backup your Tivo onto a Windows FAT32 partition. See the link in my first post above (Hindsdale). Once you've booted from the LBA48 CD, you'll just need to type these commands (assumes the Windows FAT32 drive is hda and old Tivo drive is hdc):

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc


----------



## coachO

okay, made some progress. I started over and found I copied the wrong image to cd tools.

I have the image on my new tivo hard drive and loaded it into the tivo unit. Problem.

It did boot twice (powering up, then wait a few more seconds) and then went to a screen that said channel not available and it was on channel 2.

I typed the below at the c:/
telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.107 this was the IP i set for it
could not open connection to host, on port 23: connection failed.

I am using a USB200M wired adapter to my linksys router which is set for 192.168.1.1

Ideas now?


----------



## MurrayW

coachO said:


> okay, made some progress. I started over and found I copied the wrong image to cd tools.
> 
> I have the image on my new tivo hard drive and loaded it into the tivo unit. Problem.
> 
> It did boot twice (powering up, then wait a few more seconds) and then went to a screen that said channel not available and it was on channel 2.
> 
> I typed the below at the c:/
> telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.107 this was the IP i set for it
> could not open connection to host, on port 23: connection failed.
> 
> I am using a USB200M wired adapter to my linksys router which is set for 192.168.1.1
> 
> Ideas now?


Is it a version 1 or version 2 USB200M? If it is a 2, you will need to jump through a few hoops to get it working. Search on it and you'll find how to do it.

Good luck.

Murray


----------



## MATT1981M

coachO said:


> okay, made some progress. I started over and found I copied the wrong image to cd tools.
> 
> I have the image on my new tivo hard drive and loaded it into the tivo unit. Problem.
> 
> It did boot twice (powering up, then wait a few more seconds) and then went to a screen that said channel not available and it was on channel 2.
> 
> I typed the below at the c:/
> telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.107 this was the IP i set for it
> could not open connection to host, on port 23: connection failed.
> 
> I am using a USB200M wired adapter to my linksys router which is set for 192.168.1.1
> 
> Ideas now?


as to the channel not available, call DTV and enter extension 721... that should correct that issue... if still cant get the channel because it now says searching for signal, and if you have more than one dish, then select auto-detect satellite info from the satellite settings menu... (i had to do this because it doesnt find the 72.5 satellite in the guided setup for some reason... you have to auto-detect to find it.. this may be the same for other sat's)

i do believe that you have to run the tweak.sh script to get the USB200M to work... i know for sure that is the way with the V2 ones and i am pretty sure it is that way with the V1 units as well since i had bought 2 of the V1 and couldnt get them work with my DSR704 or my DVR40 pthat hadnt had tweak.sh run yet on them.... i then returned them and bid on my current ones from ebay as well as made a serial null modem cable to run the enhancement script (tweak.sh)...


----------



## coachO

Thanks for the replies. My box didnt say version 2 and had the orange CD so I thought it was version one. Since it isnt working, maybe it is version 2. I guess I will go buy the NetGear FA120 - probably easier than making your null cable- MATT. 

Edit: I am receiving all channels! However, it says a hardware problem has been found and I can not record. I guess this is error 51 which should be fixed when I run the script, correct?


----------



## Gunnyman

correct


----------



## MATT1981M

coachO said:


> Thanks for the replies. My box didnt say version 2 and had the orange CD so I thought it was version one. Since it isnt working, maybe it is version 2. I guess I will go buy the NetGear FA120 - probably easier than making your null cable- MATT.
> 
> Edit: I am receiving all channels! However, it says a hardware problem has been found and I can not record. I guess this is error 51 which should be fixed when I run the script, correct?


it took me 5 min to make the cable because i got all solderless conections... using the instacake cd to image a drive was harder than making the cable


----------



## coachO

Wow, I am up and running. Everything seems fine. Special Kudos to MATT1981M, Rbautch, Gunny, MurrayW, and JJz ( I searched and found the XP SP2 telnet change).

Question: I want to go back and install EndPad. Do I need to go through the entire script again? If so, I guess I should use express? 

Next: I have an old Tivo that had a bad hard drive a few years ago; time to go find it and upgrade it also. Will this ever end? 

Thanks again!


----------



## JWThiers

coachO said:


> Wow, I am up and running. Everything seems fine. Special Kudos to MATT1981M, Rbautch, Gunny, MurrayW, and JJz ( I searched and found the XP SP2 telnet change).
> 
> Question: I want to go back and install EndPad. Do I need to go through the entire script again? If so, I guess I should use express?
> 
> Next: I have an old Tivo that had a bad hard drive a few years ago; time to go find it and upgrade it also. Will this ever end?
> 
> Thanks again!


For endpadplus try here

If it is one of the ones that zipper supports No reason not to. You don't even need tp activate it if all you want is to use it like a server. You will have to go to the other site (DDB) becauser the tool you need does extraction as well as insertion which is what you would need. That are what my plans are for my 3rd D*tivo. Just need a really big HD. I already have a network adapter on order.


----------



## musicmanfz

I just installed my first DSR7000 (purchased from Weaknees), and it's not
looking good so far.

The unit displays the following message: "Welcome. Powering up..."
After about 50 seconds or so, the screen briefly goes dark, and I see
the red hard drive activity LED blink, but in another second or two, the
"Welcome. Powering up..." message is redisplayed. This sequence
repeats until the unit is powered down.

I got the PTV Boot CD via eMule, and everything appeared to be fine
during the installation/hack process.

I would appreciate any help you kind folks could provide.


----------



## sunar

Sorry, didn't read through the 186 pages of posts but I did try a search with not much success. 

I put an image on new HD, zippered it all up and now my problem is my TiVO is acting like it can't see any sattelites. I was going to call the wiki number with the extension to see if that'd help...but even trying that I just get an automated voice and if I try and put in that extension I get an error. 

Any help?

I can see the TiVO on my network wirelessly even..

~Fred


----------



## coachO

Read Matt's post above about calling Directv and entering 721. Then I did the guided setup and got all my stations.


----------



## coachO

I just noticed my 30 sec skip is not permanent - thought it was in the zipper. How should I add it?


----------



## JWThiers

coachO said:


> I just noticed my 30 sec skip is not permanent - thought it was in the zipper. How should I add it?


Its built into superpatch. Did you get superpatch from there (DDB)?


----------



## sunar

Called in, hit 1, put in phone number, hit 721 so it re-sent activation stuff, still not getting my sattelite stuff. 

There doesn't seem to be an auto detect dish setting. Just round and oval dishes...and mine is round dual LNB...I pick that and when it tests the transponders I get 0 signal.  Then it fails trying to contact sat.

~Fred


----------



## sunar

Well, found the auto-detect...ran that after trying to reactivate it multiple times with no luck.

~Fred


----------



## JWThiers

sunar said:


> Sorry, didn't read through the 186 pages of posts but I did try a search with not much success.
> 
> I put an image on new HD, zippered it all up and now my problem is my TiVO is acting like it can't see any sattelites. I was going to call the wiki number with the extension to see if that'd help...but even trying that I just get an automated voice and if I try and put in that extension I get an error.
> 
> Any help?
> 
> I can see the TiVO on my network wirelessly even..
> 
> ~Fred


What Version is the image? Where did you get it? Acting like cant see sats? Any signal at all? What model DTivo?


----------



## MATT1981M

sunar said:


> ...and mine is round dual LNB...I pick that and when it tests the transponders I get 0 signal.  Then it fails trying to contact sat.


 if you hook up a SD rcvr or SD dtivo up, does it find sat's... Where did you get this rcvr... Was it working b4... You also need a oval 3 lnb for HD anyway


----------



## coachO

Yes, JW, I did exactly as the zipper said. It shows up in tools cd as seen below. If this reboots every night without my 30 second skip then I have to find how to fix this. Maybe I loaded the wrong file but I do remember it asking me to name the MRV.

Edit: I just found the discussion that I should unistall tweak and then rerun it. Do you guys think that the 30 second script was there and I just missed it?


----------



## tca32123

will this HD be compatable with Tivo for me to do the Zipper?

Seagate 300GB, 7200RPM, Ultra ATA/100

Model: ST3300831ARK 

If so, I'm out the door to get it .. 89 bucks!


----------



## msommer

Yes it will work. Where is it being sold for 89 bucks? I would like to get one myself!!


----------



## tca32123

msommer said:


> Yes it will work. Where is it being sold for 89 bucks? I would like to get one myself!!


Thanks for the confirmation!

They are at Circuit City .. I guess I'll be attempting the Zipper this weekend now!

Thanks . Andy


----------



## JWThiers

coachO said:


> Yes, JW, I did exactly as the zipper said. It shows up in tools cd as seen below. If this reboots every night without my 30 second skip then I have to find how to fix this. Maybe I loaded the wrong file but I do remember it asking me to name the MRV.
> 
> Edit: I just found the discussion that I should unistall tweak and then rerun it. Do you guys think that the 30 second script was there and I just missed it?


I'm NOT positive but I am prettyy sure that the super patch is applied when you have the drive in your pc and run zipper.sh not when you run the tweak.sh.

If you want to try uninstalling tweak, first copy the rbautch-files.tgz file to the /hacks directory. After you do that run tweak_unistall.sh reboot then run run tweak.sh again. It probably wont help like I said before.


----------



## musicmanfz

musicmanfz said:


> I just installed my first DSR7000 (purchased from Weaknees), and it's not
> looking good so far.
> 
> The unit displays the following message: "Welcome. Powering up..."
> After about 50 seconds or so, the screen briefly goes dark, and I see
> the red hard drive activity LED blink, but in another second or two, the
> "Welcome. Powering up..." message is redisplayed. This sequence
> repeats until the unit is powered down.
> 
> I got the PTV Boot CD via eMule, and everything appeared to be fine
> during the installation/hack process.
> 
> I would appreciate any help you kind folks could provide.


OK, since the original post, I have checked the Weaknees troubleshooting
info (I should have visited Weaknees first, obviously), and the most likely
candidate is the hard drive itself, or the power or data cables going to it.

However, I have re-zippered the drive, and I have verified that afterward,
I can see the installed files on the drive.

I have even placed the drive in my other "new" (refurb) DSR7000, and
it does exactly the same thing.

So I'm wondering if the hard drive itself is simply not compatible.
(Hitachi Deskstar 250GB, 7200RPM, ATA100, 8MB cache)

I did notice that the PTV Boot CD info screens basically say that I can't
install a drive over 137GB with my Series 2 combo unit. However, the
zipper recognizes the 250GB drive just fine, so I assumed (perhaps
incorrectly) that everything was OK.

Again, I used eMule to download the PTV LBA48 Boot CD image and the
Alphawolf 6.2 kernel image, so maybe I got wrong/outdated/corrupted
files (?).

I appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## coachO

Concerning Superpatch (30 second skip), the only thing I can determine is that I downloaded the wrong version. I have read the threads and I can not find the one specifically for the hr10-250. Can any one find it or is there one?


----------



## Gunnyman

there is no superpatch for the HR10-250


----------



## sunar

Samsung 4040R...Worked fine before....using a 250GB WD drive now. It seeems to work fine now except for connecting to the service.

~Fred


----------



## coachO

Thanks Gunny, thought so. However, I read that it can be done. Do you know if I go in and do the below will it corrupt what the zipper did?

To permanently enable the 30 second skip, the tivoapp application must be patched at the byte level. To do this, you will use the Linux echo command to send the appropriate byte values to the appropriate places in the application itself. While somewhat dangerous, this danger can be easily mitigated with a few, simple precautions. For those interested, the values we are patching are:


----------



## sunar

Nevermind...i'm a TOTAL moron.  I was trying to get it done SO fast yesterday before I had to leave for something. I had plugged the cables into the CABLE inputs and not the Sat inputs.

Note to others: Take your time setting everything up...you rush and you could do something as STUPID as my mistake. 

Thanks a TON, Gunny, Rbauch, and those helping others get all setup. I now have 220ish hours on my TiVO AND can control it from a PC!   

~Fred

P.S. Yes, I feel like the worlds biggest idiot now. *bangs head on desk*


----------



## MATT1981M

sunar said:


> Nevermind...i'm a TOTAL moron.  I was trying to get it done SO fast yesterday before I had to leave for something. I had plugged the cables into the CABLE inputs and not the Sat inputs.
> 
> Note to others: Take your time setting everything up...you rush and you could do something as STUPID as my mistake.
> 
> Thanks a TON, Gunny, Rbauch, and those helping others get all setup. I now have 220ish hours on my TiVO AND can control it from a PC!
> 
> ~Fred
> 
> P.S. Yes, I feel like the worlds biggest idiot now. *bangs head on desk*


i was gonna ask if you had it hooked up right but i thought... of course they would.... lol...

you are right.. rush and mess up... i am glad you found out what u did wrong, however trivial....


----------



## musicmanfz

musicmanfz said:


> OK, since the original post, I have checked the Weaknees troubleshooting
> info (I should have visited Weaknees first, obviously), and the most likely
> candidate is the hard drive itself, or the power or data cables going to it.


One more piece of data: Just for grins, I changed out the data cable,
but I'm still getting just the power up message.

Since the drive worked fine during the zipper procedure, I have to assume
that at least one of the following three statements is true:

1. This hard drive is incompatible with my DSR7000. Not sure why.
2. The Alphawolf 6.2 image I d/l via eMule is corrupted.
3. The PTV Boot CD I d/l via eMule is corrupted (least likely, since it booted).

Next step: Scrounge up an old HD around here and see if I can get
that to work. If so, return the Hitachi drive and get something else.
Otherwise, I'll bite the bullet and pay PTV $25 for Instant Cake and
the Boot CD.

In the meantime, I'm still hoping someone here can hit me with the
Magic Clue Stick.

Wish me luck!


----------



## UR14Me

Folks,

Two DSR-708's, zippered.

I want a phone line plugged into both, for caller ID and PPV via remote.

My current "stock" phone settings (from the Phone Dialing Options menu):

Set Dial-in Number: 289-1519
Set Dial Prefix: *#
Set Call Waiting Prefix: *#
Set Tone/Pulse: Tone
Set 'Phone Avail.' Detection: On
Set Dial Tone Detection: On

My /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file is "stock" i.e., no changes apart from what the zipper process installs (i.e., fakecall, route adds, etc).

Why does either/both of my tivos go off-hook several times an hour, for no reason? Am I forgetting to set something post-zipper? Do I have a modem problem? Is the DirecTV call failing?

I wouldn't care so much if the activity didn't interfere with legitimate voice calls.

Thanks for any hints/clues/tips,
UR14Me


----------



## tca32123

Aaargh .. I'm about at my wits end here. Decided to break down and buy a HD yesterday and attemp the zipper. Was up till 4AM this morning and started agan at 9AM trying to get this thing started.

Doesn't bode well, but I can't even get my dang computer to boot up w/ the Linux Boot CD (LBA48 Boot CD ). I've tried several different sources (Instancake, weaknees and even bought the separate $5 boot disk from PTV Upgrade. 

I extracted the info from the iso file using Undisker program and copied them to CD-R's .. tried different speed burns, different media brands, etc. I've verfied about a dozen times that I have modified my bios to boot with CD-ROM first .. have the HD last in the boot order. Still no luck!


Files on Weaknees disk include:

Name File Type
bin file folder
boot file folder
share file folder
boot.catalog CATALOG file
ramdisk.tar WinRar archive
TRANS.TBL TBL File


Files on PTV Upgrade Boot Disk include:

Name File Type
.live file folder
.menu file folder
isolinux file folder
s1_kernels file folder
s2_kernels file folder
Autorun Setup Information
ptstart Application


Any suggestions?

Thanks . Andy


----------



## JWThiers

musicmanfz said:


> One more piece of data: Just for grins, I changed out the data cable,
> but I'm still getting just the power up message.
> 
> Since the drive worked fine during the zipper procedure, I have to assume
> that at least one of the following three statements is true:
> 
> 1. This hard drive is incompatible with my DSR7000. Not sure why.
> 2. The Alphawolf 6.2 image I d/l via eMule is corrupted.
> 3. The PTV Boot CD I d/l via eMule is corrupted (least likely, since it booted).
> 
> Next step: Scrounge up an old HD around here and see if I can get
> that to work. If so, return the Hitachi drive and get something else.
> Otherwise, I'll bite the bullet and pay PTV $25 for Instant Cake and
> the Boot CD.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm still hoping someone here can hit me with the
> Magic Clue Stick.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Magic Clue Stick: 
2. The Alphawolf 6.2 image I d/l via eMule is corrupted. 
3. The PTV Boot CD I d/l via eMule is corrupted 
These are the most likely sources of you problem.

Most likely the 6.2 image. That is why it is recommended that you either make a backup of your original drive, or buy one from a reputable source (PTV or Weaknees for example).

Since you asked for a Clue Stick...Ethical issues aside of paying people for there work, you never really know what you are going to get downloading from unknown sources. You could have dl'd a good copy but corrupted, or you could have bought into some trojan and dl'd some spam relay program making your machine the source of hundreds of thousands of spams. How was that for a Clue Stick. Steps down from soap box.


----------



## JWThiers

tca32123 said:


> I extracted the info from the iso file using Undisker program and copied them to CD-R's .. tried different speed burns, different media brands, etc. I've verfied about a dozen times that I have modified my bios to boot with CD-ROM first .. have the HD last in the boot order. Still no luck!
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks . Andy


No need to extract information from the iso. The iso has all of the info it needs to make the bootable disk. Try burn from image. Somewhere in your burning software there is a setting to go right from the iso to burning.


----------



## MarkF2

Ran the hack and everything on my 2 tivos. I can MRV from the Den on to the Bedroom but not vice versa. What am I missing? I set up the bedroom first a few weeks ago before the den existed. Today I set up the den. Do I need to rerun the Bedroom?


----------



## Smudga

So I managed to get the boot disc to work (thanks Matt) and got through the first part of the disc build. After rebooting and hitting "n" to the software image question, it throws up the following: 0x33-1: syntax error in expression (error token is"0x33-1").

Anyone got any ideas on this and, do I HAVE to do the netrowking part just yet? I don't have my adapter any more!

Cheers,

C


----------



## rbautch

coachO said:


> Concerning Superpatch (30 second skip), the only thing I can determine is that I downloaded the wrong version. I have read the threads and I can not find the one specifically for the hr10-250. Can any one find it or is there one?


There is no superpatch for the HR10-250. If an HR10-250 is detected, manual patches are applied to your tivoapp by the script.


----------



## rbautch

Smudga said:


> So I managed to get the boot disc to work (thanks Matt) and got through the first part of the disc build. After rebooting and hitting "n" to the software image question, it throws up the following: 0x33-1: syntax error in expression (error token is"0x33-1").
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on this and, do I HAVE to do the netrowking part just yet? I don't have my adapter any more!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> C


No idea on this one. You don't need an adapter to run the zipper script in your pc. I would just start over and try again.


----------



## tca32123

JWThiers said:


> No need to extract information from the iso. The iso has all of the info it needs to make the bootable disk. Try burn from image. Somewhere in your burning software there is a setting to go right from the iso to burning.


OK .. so downloaded a new program to burn the ISO image and finally got it to work on my wife's computer.

Now, I'm at the PTVupgrade /# prompt and am attempting to mount the cdrom

I type in:

mount /dev/hdD /cdrom

I get in response:

mount: special device /dev/hdD does not exist

I found thru a search a post not too long ago suggesting to use command:

unmount /cdrom

first before you type in first command in the zipper instructions, but that did not work either.

Any suggestions as to why the zipper instructions command is not working?

Thanks . Andy


----------



## rbautch

MarkF2 said:


> Ran the hack and everything on my 2 tivos. I can MRV from the Den on to the Bedroom but not vice versa. What am I missing? I set up the bedroom first a few weeks ago before the den existed. Today I set up the den. Do I need to rerun the Bedroom?


 Shouldnt have to. What are the symptoms?


----------



## SteelersFan

tca32123 said:


> OK .. so downloaded a new program to burn the ISO image and finally got it to work on my wife's computer.
> 
> Now, I'm at the PTVupgrade /# prompt and am attempting to mount the cdrom
> 
> I type in:
> 
> mount /dev/hd*D* /cdrom
> 
> I get in response:
> 
> mount: special device /dev/hdD does not exist
> 
> I found thru a search a post not too long ago suggesting to use command:
> 
> unmount /cdrom
> 
> first before you type in first command in the zipper instructions, but that did not work either.
> 
> Any suggestions as to why the zipper instructions command is not working?
> 
> Thanks . Andy


Lower case "d"?
It's umount without the "n".


----------



## tca32123

SteelersFan said:


> Lower case "d"?
> It's umount without the "n".


Ok .. did that and now i get:

mount: /dev/hdd is not a valid block device

ack!

Any suggestions?


----------



## teberly

My hacked Tivo freezes from time to time and I have to unplug the thing. But what really annoys me is when it stops responding to the remote - the light on the Tivo indicates that it received the signal - but there is a 30 second delay before it responds to the remote.

Any ideas?

And no, it's not the batteries nor the remote (i've tried other remotes).


----------



## JWThiers

tca32123 said:


> OK .. so downloaded a new program to burn the ISO image and finally got it to work on my wife's computer.
> 
> Now, I'm at the PTVupgrade /# prompt and am attempting to mount the cdrom
> 
> I type in:
> 
> mount /dev/hdD /cdrom
> 
> I get in response:
> 
> mount: special device /dev/hdD does not exist
> 
> I found thru a search a post not too long ago suggesting to use command:
> 
> unmount /cdrom
> 
> first before you type in first command in the zipper instructions, but that did not work either.
> 
> Any suggestions as to why the zipper instructions command is not working?
> 
> Thanks . Andy





SteelersFan said:


> Lower case "d"?
> It's umount without the "n".


That would be it. It can't be said enough all command line OS's are very particular as to the commands given, and linux being upper/lower case sensitive makes it very VERY particular.


----------



## JWThiers

tca32123 said:


> Ok .. did that and now i get:
> 
> mount: /dev/hdd is not a valid block device
> 
> ack!
> 
> Any suggestions?


NO colon


----------



## tca32123

JWThiers said:


> NO colon


Hi there ..

What I was saying was that I typed int he command of:

mount /dev/hdd /cdrom

I received the response of:

mount: dev/hdd is not a valid block device

?????


----------



## OuachitaMan

First, I would like to thank you folks who have done all the good work to create the Zipper. I been lurking and reading for months. Bought all the stuff, but didn't jump into the networked Tivo arena until this weekend.

I have 5 tivos. This weekend I zippered four of them (all Sieries 2 - not bothering with the HD Tivo yet). I had success with three of them, but the forth will not show when I ping. It is the oldest, a HDVR2. The other 3 were SD-DVR40 and 80's. I used the same Zipper CD on all four. The problem Tivo is hard wired to the router, with a FA120. The other three were set up in the same manner, and Ive tried switching around cables, and FA120s, all to no avail. Ive switched from top to bottom on the USB ports on the Tivo as well. Took the drives out, and reloaded Zipper (did not un-install), and still no response to a ping.

Is it possible that I have a Tivo with a bad USB? 

Thanks,

Ed

(Hey Gunnyman  Were you in the Green Machine?)


----------



## MATT1981M

MarkF2 said:


> Ran the hack and everything on my 2 tivos. I can MRV from the Den on to the Bedroom but not vice versa. What am I missing? I set up the bedroom first a few weeks ago before the den existed. Today I set up the den. Do I need to rerun the Bedroom?


are you able to see the bedroom tivo from the den???? if it is not able to and has a blank line or lines in the now playing list... then you need to update the DNS server address to your ISP's DNS address by updating /var/etc/resolv.conf and if that doesnt take away the blank lines, also update the net settings section of TWP...

if you dont have the blank lines, i would run start.sh found in the enhancements folder and instal net perf on both tivos if not already installed and use it accordingly to test your mrv speeds...


----------



## MATT1981M

OuachitaMan said:


> First, I would like to thank you folks who have done all the good work to create the Zipper. I been lurking and reading for months. Bought all the stuff, but didn't jump into the networked Tivo arena until this weekend.
> 
> I have 5 tivos. This weekend I zippered four of them (all Sieries 2 - not bothering with the HD Tivo yet). I had success with three of them, but the forth will not show when I ping. It is the oldest, a HDVR2. The other 3 were SD-DVR40 and 80's. I used the same Zipper CD on all four. The problem Tivo is hard wired to the router, with a FA120. The other three were set up in the same manner, and Ive tried switching around cables, and FA120s, all to no avail. Ive switched from top to bottom on the USB ports on the Tivo as well. Took the drives out, and reloaded Zipper (did not un-install), and still no response to a ping.
> 
> Is it possible that I have a Tivo with a bad USB?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Hey Gunnyman  Were you in the Green Machine?)


do both of the lights come on the FA120.... you can also try using a Serial Null Modem cable to run the tweak.sh script.....

my thoughts are that the drivers for the FA120 are not on the HDVR2 to begin with and that is causing your problem. the drivers if they are infact missing, would be placed on the tivo after the script is processed.


----------



## MATT1981M

tca32123 said:


> Hi there ..
> 
> What I was saying was that I typed int he command of:
> 
> mount /dev/hdd /cdrom
> 
> I received the response of:
> 
> mount: dev/hdd is not a valid block device
> 
> ?????


i know this may seem like a dumb question but i have to ask.... which position do you have the cdrom drive and the drive you are trying to zip on.....


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> i know this may seem like a dumb question but i have to ask.... which position do you have the cdrom drive and the drive you are trying to zip on.....


Not so dumb that was my thought as well. hdd is the slave on the secondary ide chain.


----------



## OuachitaMan

MATT1981M said:


> do both of the lights come on the FA120.... you can also try using a Serial Null Modem cable to run the tweak.sh script.....
> 
> my thoughts are that the drivers for the FA120 are not on the HDVR2 to begin with and that is causing your problem. the drivers if they are infact missing, would be placed on the tivo after the script is processed.


Thanks for the reply. The FA120 lights do come on, but there is no ping response from the static IP on the Tivo. I changed the static IP address when I reloaded the Zipper, and there is still no ping.

I have a serial cable, but the computer with the serial port is way too far from the incoming satellite cable to connect the Tivo while it is connected to the serial cable. (I believe from reading that the Tivo will not give up a Bash on the serial port until it is almost finished booting - Am I wrong about that?).

I have hooked up the serial cable to the Tivo without the incoming sat. signal, and the ttermpro program tells me it is connected on Com1, but nothing happens.

I will make up an extension RG6 cable this afternoon, and try with the satellite connected to the Tivo.

Should this not work, I have an extra Tivo (from ebay) that I will try switching over to with Directv.


----------



## musicmanfz

JWThiers said:


> Magic Clue Stick:
> 2. The Alphawolf 6.2 image I d/l via eMule is corrupted.
> 3. The PTV Boot CD I d/l via eMule is corrupted
> These are the most likely sources of you problem.
> 
> Most likely the 6.2 image. That is why it is recommended that you either make a backup of your original drive, or buy one from a reputable source (PTV or Weaknees for example).
> 
> Since you asked for a Clue Stick...Ethical issues aside of paying people for there work, you never really know what you are going to get downloading from unknown sources. You could have dl'd a good copy but corrupted, or you could have bought into some trojan and dl'd some spam relay program making your machine the source of hundreds of thousands of spams. How was that for a Clue Stick. Steps down from soap box.


Point taken, and thanks for the feedback. I'll pop over to PTV right now and
pay for the goodies.

If I did d/l a trojan that is intended to turn my box into a spam relay, it's not
a very good one, since the box won't boot. ;-)

Thanks again!


----------



## trainsho

Gunnyman said:


> Hacking your 6.2 DirecTivo just got very easy! Rbautch and I have partnered to create a tool that completely automates...........
> 
> sir s4040 hacked and running THANKS GUNNYMAN AN RBAUTCH!!!!! ABOUT an hour an ahalf even with my lacking knowlege of linux..... thanks guys keep up the great work.


----------



## JWThiers

musicmanfz said:


> If I did d/l a trojan that is intended to turn my box into a spam relay, it's not a very good one, since the box won't boot. ;-)
> 
> Thanks again!


Its what happened to your PC not your tivo that you should be concerned about. The PTV upgrade you dl'd could also have had malicious code in it that affects your PC. Like I said ethical issues aside, that type of activity can have unintended results.

Hope you have better luck with the new software, by the way. And I hope we can help if you don't.


----------



## rbautch

OuachitaMan said:


> First, I would like to thank you folks who have done all the good work to create the Zipper. I been lurking and reading for months. Bought all the stuff, but didn't jump into the networked Tivo arena until this weekend.
> 
> I have 5 tivos. This weekend I zippered four of them (all Sieries 2 - not bothering with the HD Tivo yet). I had success with three of them, but the forth will not show when I ping. It is the oldest, a HDVR2. The other 3 were SD-DVR40 and 80's. I used the same Zipper CD on all four. The problem Tivo is hard wired to the router, with a FA120. The other three were set up in the same manner, and Ive tried switching around cables, and FA120s, all to no avail. Ive switched from top to bottom on the USB ports on the Tivo as well. Took the drives out, and reloaded Zipper (did not un-install), and still no response to a ping.
> 
> Is it possible that I have a Tivo with a bad USB?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Hey Gunnyman  Were you in the Green Machine?)


A bad port is unlikely. First try the troubleshooting tips on the wikki, and if that doesnt work, start over from scratch.


----------



## musicmanfz

JWThiers said:


> Its what happened to your PC not your tivo that you should be concerned about. The PTV upgrade you dl'd could also have had malicious code in it that affects your PC. Like I said ethical issues aside, that type of activity can have unintended results.
> 
> Hope you have better luck with the new software, by the way. And I hope we can help if you don't.


Oh, I see what you're getting at. It's pretty unlikely my PC was infected, because when
I performed the zipper operation, only my CD ROM drive and the new hard drive were
connected.

As far as ethical questions, I guess I was just trying to save a few bucks, and never
really thought of it in ethical terms. I noticed other TiVo hackers out there were using
eMule to d/l images, so I guess I assumed it was more or less OK to do that. I stand
corrected.

At any rate, I do appreciate the feedback, and I'm hoping to have a new, ethically
hacked DSR7000 up and running tonight. 

Thanks again!


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> Not so dumb that was my thought as well. hdd is the slave on the secondary ide chain.


something tells me they have the tivo HD on hdd and the cdrom on hdc....


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> something tells me they have the tivo HD on hdd and the cdrom on hdc....


Or hdb


----------



## MATT1981M

OuachitaMan said:


> Thanks for the reply. The FA120 lights do come on, but there is no ping response from the static IP on the Tivo. I changed the static IP address when I reloaded the Zipper, and there is still no ping.
> 
> I have a serial cable, but the computer with the serial port is way too far from the incoming satellite cable to connect the Tivo while it is connected to the serial cable. (I believe from reading that the Tivo will not give up a Bash on the serial port until it is almost finished booting - Am I wrong about that?).
> 
> I have hooked up the serial cable to the Tivo without the incoming sat. signal, and the ttermpro program tells me it is connected on Com1, but nothing happens.
> 
> I will make up an extension RG6 cable this afternoon, and try with the satellite connected to the Tivo.
> 
> Should this not work, I have an extra Tivo (from ebay) that I will try switching over to with Directv.


make sure your serial cable is a serial null modem cable... if it is a serial cable that came with the tivo, you will need an adapter... here is info on how to make the cable...

disconnect the dtivo completely and grab the power cord and hook it up w/ your serial cable plugged in... open hyperterminal and follow the steps laid out here.


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> open hyperterminal and follow the steps laid out here.


I wish I had this site the first time I did a serial connect.


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> I wish I had this site the first time I did a serial connect.


in know...it is hosted on one of my old websites that i usually dont update very often... i threw it together in about 7 min (literally) and posted it.... sorry for any typo's it may have.... when i get home i will open up dreamweaver and re-format it so it looks better... i think i am going to create other How-to's for the zipper steps that are not out there.... and for the "other" things i have been working on that i cant discuss here....lol


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> Or hdb


yep.....for those who may not know why i or JWThiers may say the cdrom is on hdc is because most pc manufacturers usually use this channel for the cdrom installation.

the reason i say the HD was most likely on hdd (which i now retract as i think about it...) is because the user knew (or strongly thought) they had used hdd (secondary slave, also referred to as IDE location 3 in some applications). One other explanation to why they used the channel the HD was on because they may have thought the hdx section of the command, was referring to a hard drive and not just a storage device, whether it be a CDROM or a HD. What i believed had happened is that the user thought they were trying to mount the cdrom to the hard drive location or (mount /dev/hdd /cdrom.... in which the hdd would be the hard drive they want to mount to, and /cdrom would be the device they want to mount....) if my hypothesis is infact correct, and the cdrom was attached as the secondary slave, they need to use the following command: *mount /dev/hdc /cdrom*

and now that i think of it, they probably have the tivo hd on hdb or hda.....since most pc newbies wont disconnect to many things unless they really think they have to...or so i would hope

ps... if this doesnt make sense....ignore it... i typed it in about 2 min and didnt have time to proof read it before submitting... i will read it and edit an incomplete thoughts later....


----------



## OuachitaMan

MATT1981M said:


> make sure your serial cable is a serial null modem cable... if it is a serial cable that came with the tivo, you will need an adapter... is info on how to make the cable...
> 
> disconnect the dtivo completely and grab the power cord and hook it up w/ your serial cable plugged in... open hyperterminal and follow the steps laid out ]
> 
> Got the serial terminal working, found message that the USB "not claimed by any driver". Did un-install, then reloaded. Had to do it twice, but at last it works. I have a working IP Address.
> 
> Have a warning of "mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended"
> 
> Everything seems to be working, though.


----------



## MATT1981M

OuachitaMan said:


> MATT1981M said:
> 
> 
> 
> make sure your serial cable is a serial null modem cable... if it is a serial cable that came with the tivo, you will need an adapter... is info on how to make the cable...
> 
> disconnect the dtivo completely and grab the power cord and hook it up w/ your serial cable plugged in... open hyperterminal and follow the steps laid out ]
> 
> Got the serial terminal working, found message that the USB "not claimed by any driver". Did un-install, then reloaded. Had to do it twice, but at last it works. I have a working IP Address.
> 
> Have a warning of "mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended"
> 
> Everything seems to be working, though.
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry about it... it means that the file system is set to read/write when it should normally be set to read only.... just type "ro" and hit enter at a bash prompt to set it to read only.... there is another way to make sure it finishes as read only.... i will script it out (you would just add it to your rc.sysinit.author file) after i get home from work at around 11pm cst....
Click to expand...


----------



## rbautch

MATT1981M said:


> in know...it is hosted on one of my old websites that i usually dont update very often... i threw it together in about 7 min (literally) and posted it.... sorry for any typo's it may have.... when i get home i will open up dreamweaver and re-format it so it looks better... i think i am going to create other How-to's for the zipper steps that are not out there.... and for the "other" things i have been working on that i cant discuss here....lol


That is a great idea, but I would request that you add your additional steps/how-to's to the Zipper wikki. That way all the extra content is in one consolidated place, and we can all help to ensure everything is accurate. There is alot of great information buried in the bowels of this thread that are just dying to be uncovered and consolidated. Many have threatened, but no-one has yet gone through and made a comprehensive synopsis for the wilkki. Plus, your name goes up in lights on the wikki.


----------



## MATT1981M

rbautch said:


> That is a great idea, but I would request that you add your additional steps/how-to's to the Zipper wikki. That way all the extra content is in one consolidated place, and we can all help to ensure everything is accurate. There is alot of great information buried in the bowels of this thread that are just dying to be uncovered and consolidated. Many have threatened, but no-one has yet gone through and made a comprehensive synopsis for the wilkki. Plus, your name goes up in lights on the wikki.


consider it done... I will start on it tonight... I am always up till about 4 am anyway, so i will go through the last 15 pages or so tonight and get some things posted... That has pretty much been the "curve" for repeat posts...


----------



## msommer

I have a couple of questions. 

I am getting ready to swap out one of my zipped HDVR2's with a newer DVR40 that I got off of Ebay. The DVR40 powers up to the guided setup. My question is, can I pull the drive on the dvr40, zipper it, then reinstall and run the tweak.sh BEFORE I activate it? I would like to get the DVR40 hacked before I deactivate my HDVR2. That way I can call DIRECTV and deactivate the HDVR2 and activate the DVR40 at the same time.

Also, once the HDVR2 is deactivated, I still should be able to access it thru my network to copy over my season pass backup and recordings, correct?

Thanks...


----------



## musicmanfz

OK, I have gotten my DSR7000 to boot successfully! Thanks to everyone who
helped!

Now, I am looking for a wireless network adaptor. I have managed to locate
MA111 *v2* on eBay, but I'm not sure if v2 works (the TiVo website seems to
indicate less success with v2, but it's hard to judge, because they don't give
info for my box's service number, probably because networking on my DTiVo
unit is not officially supported).

Does anyone know if the v2 will work with my DSR7000?

Thanks!


----------



## JWThiers

msommer said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I am getting ready to swap out one of my zipped HDVR2's with a newer DVR40 that I got off of Ebay. The DVR40 powers up to the guided setup. My question is, can I pull the drive on the dvr40, zipper it, then reinstall and run the tweak.sh BEFORE I activate it? I would like to get the DVR40 hacked before I deactivate my HDVR2. That way I can call DIRECTV and deactivate the HDVR2 and activate the DVR40 at the same time.
> 
> Also, once the HDVR2 is deactivated, I still should be able to access it thru my network to copy over my season pass backup and recordings, correct?
> 
> Thanks...


You can zipper either before or after activation.
If you have backed up your SP and Channel Prefs you can restore them to the new unit.
You can use the old tivo as a server and not have it active on your account. You might want to look for insertion at DDB.


----------



## MATT1981M

musicmanfz said:


> OK, I have gotten my DSR7000 to boot successfully! Thanks to everyone who
> helped!
> 
> Now, I am looking for a wireless network adaptor. I have managed to locate
> MA111 *v2* on eBay, but I'm not sure if v2 works *(the TiVo website seems to
> indicate less success with v2, but it's hard to judge, because they don't give
> info for my box's service number, probably because networking on my DTiVo
> unit is not officially supported).*
> 
> Does anyone know if the v2 will work with my DSR7000?
> 
> Thanks!


exactly... that is why it is not listed.... i dont know if it will... try it and if it doesnt, sell it on ebay.....


----------



## JWThiers

musicmanfz said:


> OK, I have gotten my DSR7000 to boot successfully! Thanks to everyone who
> helped!
> 
> Now, I am looking for a wireless network adaptor. I have managed to locate
> MA111 *v2* on eBay, but I'm not sure if v2 works (the TiVo website seems to
> indicate less success with v2, but it's hard to judge, because they don't give
> info for my box's service number, probably because networking on my DTiVo
> unit is not officially supported).
> 
> Does anyone know if the v2 will work with my DSR7000?
> 
> Thanks!


yes it will Or I should say they work with my DSR708's.


----------



## MATT1981M

msommer said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I am getting ready to swap out one of my zipped HDVR2's with a newer DVR40 that I got off of Ebay. The DVR40 powers up to the guided setup. My question is, can I pull the drive on the dvr40, zipper it, then reinstall and run the tweak.sh BEFORE I activate it? I would like to get the DVR40 hacked before I deactivate my HDVR2. That way I can call DIRECTV and deactivate the HDVR2 and activate the DVR40 at the same time.
> 
> Also, once the HDVR2 is deactivated, I still should be able to access it thru my network to copy over my season pass backup and recordings, correct?
> 
> Thanks...


i zip'd mine before activating.... and as to accessing the old one and getting your season passes off... if you said yes to the weekly season pass backups then it is really easy... if you didnt say yes... it is still easy, you just have to tell the tivo to do a back up.... that is one of the tutorials i am working on. i should have that one done in about 6 hrs so i will pm you when it is done and post it for everyone... i will also post it in the wiki as i told rbautch i would.... and the "other" thing you can do is use the tivo as a unsubbed server... that how to guide is slotted to be done by tomorrow so i will have it posted in the wiki as well.... i still havent been to bed yet... i have been going thru the forums and writing tutorials and such since i got off work at 11 last night....


----------



## msommer

JWThiers said:


> You can zipper either before or after activation.
> If you have backed up your SP and Channel Prefs you can restore them to the new unit.
> You can use the old tivo as a server and not have it active on your account. You might want to look for insertion at DDB.


Thanks for the quick response!!

I think I am going to give both of my HDVR2's to my dad once I replace them with the DVR40's I bought. He currently has two R10's and when he saw how my DTIVO's were hacked, he immediately wanted his done. Imagine his response when I told him his boxes weren't hackable without a chip change!! I am planning on surprising him with the two hacked HDVR2's for his 72nd birthday. He's an electronics junkie like me!!


----------



## musicmanfz

MATT1981M said:


> exactly... that is why it is not listed.... i dont know if it will... try it and if it doesnt, sell it on ebay.....


HA! It's already *on* eBay. ;-)

I think a friend of mine has a D-Link DWL-120+ he isn't using. I'm going
to see if I can talk him out of it. It might work.

Yeah, I'm "thrifty" like that...


----------



## msommer

MATT1981M said:


> i zip'd mine before activating.... and as to accessing the old one and getting your season passes off... if you said yes to the weekly season pass backups then it is really easy... if you didnt say yes... it is still easy, you just have to tell the tivo to do a back up.... that is one of the tutorials i am working on. i should have that one done in about 6 hrs so i will pm you when it is done and post it for everyone... i will also post it in the wiki as i told rbautch i would.... and the "other" thing you can do is use the tivo as a unsubbed server... that how to guide is slotted to be done by tomorrow so i will have it posted in the wiki as well.... i still havent been to bed yet... i have been going thru the forums and writing tutorials and such since i got off work at 11 last night....


Thanks for the info!! Appreciate all the help...


----------



## cubgyver

I finally got everything I needed and decided to "GO". I booted from the LBA48 Boot CD and all worked. I saw the full size of both my original (120gb- replaced last year from PTVUpgrade), and my new 250GB QuickView. I have HDVR2.
I then typed:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore - s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
as recommended in the Hinsdale guide. (I wanted to keep all my recordings, etc.)
It responded:
Source drive size is 39 hours
-Upgraded to 126 hours
Uncompressed backup size: 113368 megabytes
Restore Failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.

Obviously the new drive IS big enough. Upon searching on DDB and here, I found someone with a similar error, but no solution. I did find that I could use the other Hinsdale option and did the following:
dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k
This was successful in copying 114498+1 records in and out after a few (3?) hours.

Then I went to expand the drive using:
mfsadd -x /dev/hdb
and was told:
Current estimated standalone size: 126 hours Nothing to add!

So I ask,
What should I do at this point to take advantage of my 250GB, or am I in good shape? I don't know if i should proceed with the Zipper, or if I need to go back and try something else. Any help would be appreciated immensely!

UPDATE>> To do due diligence, I ran zipper.sh and this happened...
Your root filesystem is located on /dev/hdb4
Your boot partition is /dev/hdb3
Mounting tivo drive...
/dev/hdb4: Success
mount: you must speciy the filesystem type
Unable to mount your Tivo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image on the drive, and that it is properly connected to your PC.
exiting...

Ouch! Now what?


----------



## GAM

You can only expand the original image one time. After that no matter what size drive you have you are limited to the first upgraded and expanded image. In order to use a bigger drive you would need to use your original tivo drive or backup made from it.


You can use the bigger drive but the additional space will not be utilized.


----------



## cubgyver

So my original drive crashed a couple years ago. I replaced it with a 120GB one from PTVUpgrade (I did no programming, just installed it.) Now I am wanting to replace with this larger 250 GB drive. I wanted to keep my recordings. At this point, what are my options? If I started with a fresh instantcake image, and wiped the new drive with it, would there be a way to move the recordings over to the new drive?
What would you do if you were in my shoes??

Besides, even at this limited drive size, zipper did not run as I added above. What to do?


----------



## JWThiers

msommer said:


> Thanks for the quick response!!
> 
> I think I am going to give both of my HDVR2's to my dad once I replace them with the DVR40's I bought. He currently has two R10's and when he saw how my DTIVO's were hacked, he immediately wanted his done. Imagine his response when I told him his boxes weren't hackable without a chip change!! I am planning on surprising him with the two hacked HDVR2's for his 72nd birthday. He's an electronics junkie like me!!


Like my dad would say "what a good son"


----------



## msommer

First, does your original 120 gig drive still work in your TIVO? If yes, then you can go ahead and zipper the drive and reinstall it in your TIVO by itself. 

If you have another TIVO, you can zipper that one and then transfer your recordings over to it. Then you can wipe out your 120 gig drive, reinstall a new image and then add the 250 gig drive and expand.

Of course this will only work if you have another TIVO. If not, then this is just the excuse you need to buy one off of EBAY!!! You can get a DVR40 off of EBAY fairly cheap. I just bought two myself.


----------



## cubgyver

That's a reasonable answer...
I was heading warnings, and was planning on "shelving" my original drive. But I guess maybe you are saying that I might as well Zipper my "original-but replaced" 120GB drive. Is this safe enough? I guess the worst that would happen is that I use an InstantCake CD and start all over, right? At least this way I have a chance of keeping my season passes, etc. Would you think that it makes sense to Zipper my 120GB and then ADD the 250GB? Can I do that or would I face the same issue of not being able to expand? If I Zipper my 120GB drive... and then take the recordings that I REALLY want to keep over to a PC, then I guess I could start all over with the 250 and replace as well.
Advice as to what I should do with what I have?


----------



## MATT1981M

cubgyver said:


> I finally got everything I needed and decided to "GO". I booted from the LBA48 Boot CD and all worked. I saw the full size of both my original (120gb- replaced last year from PTVUpgrade), and my new 250GB QuickView. I have HDVR2.
> I then typed:
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore - s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
> as recommended in the Hinsdale guide. (I wanted to keep all my recordings, etc.)
> It responded:
> Source drive size is 39 hours
> -Upgraded to 126 hours
> Uncompressed backup size: 113368 megabytes
> Restore Failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.
> 
> Obviously the new drive IS big enough. Upon searching on DDB and here, I found someone with a similar error, but no solution. I did find that I could use the other Hinsdale option and did the following:
> dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k
> This was successful in copying 114498+1 records in and out after a few (3?) hours.
> 
> Then I went to expand the drive using:
> mfsadd -x /dev/hdb
> and was told:
> Current estimated standalone size: 126 hours Nothing to add!
> 
> So I ask,
> What should I do at this point to take advantage of my 250GB, or am I in good shape? I don't know if i should proceed with the Zipper, or if I need to go back and try something else. Any help would be appreciated immensely!
> 
> UPDATE>> To do due diligence, I ran zipper.sh and this happened...
> Your root filesystem is located on /dev/hdb4
> Your boot partition is /dev/hdb3
> Mounting tivo drive...
> /dev/hdb4: Success
> mount: you must speciy the filesystem type
> Unable to mount your Tivo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image on the drive, and that it is properly connected to your PC.
> exiting...
> 
> Ouch! Now what?


boot you original drive to make sure it still has a valid image w/ your recordings....then continue w/ this post...
first of all you used the wrong command to expand the image....you were correct to use what you find on the hinsdale guide...
use this first


http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html said:


> OPTION #3 (limited use): COPYING TiVo DRIVE TO NEW UPGRADE DRIVE
> (These commands assume original TiVo drive on Secondary Master and destination upgrade drive on Primary Slave. If you have used different IDE drive connections then make sure to adjust the following commands accordingly)
> dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k
> 
> (If that command eventually returns an error, try using the following command instead
> 
> dd conv=noerror,sync if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k


then expand the image using this command....



http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html said:


> UPGRADE CONFIGURATION #3:
> 
> From: Any Single Drive TiVo
> 
> To: New A and New B Drive |or| New Single Larger A Drive
> 
> (Slow option  preserves setup, season passes, etc. and recordings)
> 
> Command to copy/expand from single drive to new single larger A drive:
> 
> (Assumes existing TiVo A drive as Secondary Master and new larger upgrade A drive as Primary Master)
> 
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda


most likely the reason your backup didnt work is the fact that you were trying to backup to the 120gb drove that didnt have room.... you dont need to create a backup if you do it the way i posted above... JUST MAKE SURE TO ATTACH THE DRIVES IN THE FASHION LISTED OR ADJUST THE COMMANDS ACCORDINGLY... I RECOMMEND THAT YOU WRITE OUT THE COMMANDS AND GO OVER IT IN YOUR HEAD BEFORE DOING IT JUST TO BE SURE....


----------



## MATT1981M

cubgyver said:


> That's a reasonable answer...
> I was heading warnings, and was planning on "shelving" my original drive. But I guess maybe you are saying that I might as well Zipper my "original-but replaced" 120GB drive. Is this safe enough? I guess the worst that would happen is that I use an InstantCake CD and start all over, right? At least this way I have a chance of keeping my season passes, etc. Would you think that it makes sense to Zipper my 120GB and then ADD the 250GB? Can I do that or would I face the same issue of not being able to expand? If I Zipper my 120GB drive... and then take the recordings that I REALLY want to keep over to a PC, then I guess I could start all over with the 250 and replace as well.
> Advice as to what I should do with what I have?


just follow my reply to your other post... it WILL work....


----------



## cubgyver

Matt,
I did do the DD successfully.
I then ran the command mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda |mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
and I still get the same error that the backup target is not large enough.

I don't understand what to do now. I have been told that the drive can not be expanded again, and I suspect that my 120GB drive was "expanded" by PTVupgrade when I bought it.

Are you saying that there is still a way that I can make this work?
Or should I just zipper my existing 120GB drive and be done?
If I zipper the existing 120gb drive... will I/should I add the 250GB ass a B drive? Or can you add on an "already expanded" A drive?

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## rbautch

The DD does an unstructured copy of one drive to the other. After that, you only need to run mfsadd to add a patitition to fill the space. By doing an mfsbackup/restore, you're doing a structured backup/restore, and overwriting everthing you did with dd.


----------



## MATT1981M

rbautch said:


> The DD does an unstructured copy of one drive to the other. After that, you only need to run mfsadd to add a patitition to fill the space. By doing an mfsbackup/restore, you're doing a structured backup/restore, and overwriting everthing you did with dd.


i am working with him right now getting everything corrected


----------



## MungoJerrie

I think you may be beating a dead horse; you cannot expand more than once with mfstools. Check your boot messages for the partition check on the tivo drive; if you already have 16, you're toast. There is a way to coalesce partitions, but it is not for the faint of heart...you may need to find your original drive/image and expand that to your large HD.


----------



## MATT1981M

MungoJerrie said:


> I think you may be beating a dead horse; you cannot expand more than once with mfstools. Check your boot messages for the partition check on the tivo drive; if you already have 16, you're toast. There is a way to coalesce partitions, but it is not for the faint of heart...you may need to find your original drive/image and expand that to your large HD.


we are taking care of the situation now.... nothing to worry about....


----------



## Willy

I just did a Zipper of a HDVR2. I used a backup image of the original 40 GB drive and used Zipper to restore it to an 80 GB drive. Then I ran the enhancements. I was looking at the kernel log using TWP and I saw these errors regarding /dev/hda9 during boot up. Is this anything to worry about? Thanks.



> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2053 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2054 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2061 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2062 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2064 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2066 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2067 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2068 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2069 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2070 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2071 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2073 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2078 has zero dtime.
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel:
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 602/32768 files (12.3% non-contiguous), 18409/131072 blocks
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 602/32768 files, 18409/131072 blocks
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Mounting /var
> Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)


----------



## chengka

Hi guys and gals, 

Thanks for these great tools.

I've decided to Zipper my DirecTivo's. I've read a lot of posts in a myriad of forums and I have a pretty good idea of what I need, but I have a couple of questions. 

Here's what I have. 
SIR-S40x0(no drive), HDDVRSDDVR120 v6.2, new 160gb drive, LBA48 4.03 with Enhancements, a Zipper tools CD, without an image. extended Boot CD, 2 DUB-E100 arriving tomorrow. 

I was planning to copy my 120gb to the new160gb, Zipper the 120 and then Zipper the 160. 

Questions. 

1) If I MFSBACKUP/MFSRESTORE + MFSADD to the 160gb, will the existing 6.2 use all 160gb? 

2) Willy posted "I just did a Zipper of a HDVR2. I used a backup image of the original 40 GB drive and used Zipper to restore it to an 80 GB drive. " Can someone describe the process for using Zipper to accomplish this? Do you create an uncompressed backup(possible?) an put it in the tools cd? 

Thanks for the help. 
Ken


----------



## JWThiers

chengka said:


> Questions.
> 
> 2) Willy posted "I just did a Zipper of a HDVR2. I used a backup image of the original 40 GB drive and used Zipper to restore it to an 80 GB drive. " Can someone describe the process for using Zipper to accomplish this? Do you create an uncompressed backup(possible?) an put it in the tools cd?
> 
> Ken


A great step by step guide to do this is the Hinsdale guide linked from the zipper site.


----------



## MATT1981M

chengka said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> Thanks for these great tools.
> 
> I've decided to Zipper my DirecTivo's. I've read a lot of posts in a myriad of forums and I have a pretty good idea of what I need, but I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Here's what I have.
> SIR-S40x0(no drive), HDDVRSDDVR120 v6.2, new 160gb drive, LBA48 4.03 with Enhancements, a Zipper tools CD, without an image. extended Boot CD, 2 DUB-E100 arriving tomorrow.
> 
> I was planning to copy my 120gb to the new160gb, Zipper the 120 and then Zipper the 160.
> 
> Questions.
> 
> 1) If I MFSBACKUP/MFSRESTORE + MFSADD to the 160gb, will the existing 6.2 use all 160gb?
> 
> 2) Willy posted "I just did a Zipper of a HDVR2. I used a backup image of the original 40 GB drive and used Zipper to restore it to an 80 GB drive. " Can someone describe the process for using Zipper to accomplish this? Do you create an uncompressed backup(possible?) an put it in the tools cd?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Ken


read this post.. it will give the info on how to do what you need to do... it was about 7 posts down on the page

as to the uncompressed backup...not a good idea per the backup would be too big for the tools cd


----------



## MATT1981M

Willy said:


> I just did a Zipper of a HDVR2. I used a backup image of the original 40 GB drive and used Zipper to restore it to an 80 GB drive. Then I ran the enhancements. I was looking at the kernel log using TWP and I saw these errors regarding /dev/hda9 during boot up. Is this anything to worry about? Thanks.


im not gonna pretend that i have the slightest clue.... all i can say is.... if everthing else works... maybe this is like the "efs2 unchecked" error you see when the drive boots in read write, and has no bearing on how the drive will work unless something else happens.....


----------



## coachO

Now that my HD Tivo works, I am looking at my non-working Samsung 4040 that I think has a failed hard drive (wont find sat 1). I was wondering if I used my Philips Series 2 with 6.2 software to make an image and then used that image with a new larger HD in my Sam 4040? It should work, correct?


----------



## Gunnyman

not finding a sat. is NOT likely a HD problem.


----------



## MATT1981M

coachO said:


> Now that my HD Tivo works, I am looking at my non-working Samsung 4040 that I think has a failed hard drive (wont find sat 1). I was wondering if I used my Philips Series 2 with 6.2 software to make an image and then used that image with a new larger HD in my Sam 4040? It should work, correct?


it may be a different image... you can try... check your email... if it is not an image problem it is probably the tuner on the board....


----------



## dpmartin

I agree. I have 4 HR10-250s and would like to upgrade them all. They have USB ports, why can't they link to my computers or Ethernet?


----------



## MATT1981M

dpmartin said:


> I agree. I have 4 HR10-250s and would like to upgrade them all. They have USB ports, why can't they link to my computers or Ethernet?


if you are talking about MRV it is because the programming lacked the ability to do it..... it may be possible.... however from what i have heard from people trying it, it is really risky and could cause more damage than anything....


----------



## tca32123

JWThiers said:


> Not so dumb that was my thought as well. hdd is the slave on the secondary ide chain.


JWThiers and MATT1981M

thx for your guys help. I managed to get the boot disk working and ran the tool CD on Monday Night .. just now got a chance to finish the process by telnetting into and running the tweak.sh file.

Everything seems to be working so far!!

I have the tivo booted up now and am about to hook up to the satellite cables.

Question: I bought a shell w/o a new access card. Can I switch over the card from my old Tivo by calling them up to reactivate?

Thanks ! Andy


----------



## MATT1981M

tca32123 said:


> JWThiers and MATT1981M
> 
> thx for your guys help. I managed to get the boot disk working and ran the tool CD on Monday Night .. just now got a chance to finish the process by telnetting into and running the tweak.sh file.
> 
> Everything seems to be working so far!!
> 
> I have the tivo booted up now and am about to hook up to the satellite cables.
> 
> Question: I bought a shell w/o a new access card. Can I switch over the card from my old Tivo by calling them up to reactivate?
> 
> Thanks ! Andy


yes and no... yes if it is a RID unit you can if you are a current dtv customer by calling them and telling them you want to swap the tivo's.... if it is not a rid unit then you cant activate it.....if you are not a current dtv customer (it is pretty obvious you are, but to not give others who are not, false hope...) you cant unless you know the name of the person who's account it came off of.


----------



## msommer

I just added another hacked DTIVO to my network, bringing the total number to four. My question is, how do I setup another netperf alias to test the transfer speed? When I ran the tweak.sh, it only allowed me to setup two additional boxes using "speed" and "speed2". Is there a way to add my fourth TIVO and create the alias "speed4"?

Thanks..


----------



## 6stringbass

MATT1981M said:


> yes and no... yes if it is a RID unit you can if you are a current dtv customer by calling them and telling them you want to swap the tivo's.... if it is not a rid unit then you cant activate it.....if you are not a current dtv customer (it is pretty obvious you are, but to not give others who are not, false hope...) you cant unless you know the name of the person who's account it came off of.


Since I don't recall seeing the term before what is an RID unit? I recall when I went to activate my newly aquired DTivo (off of Ebay) I got the "we need the person's name and account" speil. Hung up and called right back, got another CSR and got the unit activated with no problems.


----------



## gerrell

I'm attempting to run the Zipper on the hd from my Hughes Sd-dvr40...

Booting using the $5 ptv boot cd and mounting the tools cd all work fine. When I attempt to run "sh zipper.sh", it asks where the tivo drive is, I tell it, then when the script attempts to mount the tivo drive, it fails with the following error:

mount: you must specify the filesystem type
Unable to mount your Tivo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image on the drive, and that it is properly connected to your PC.
exiting...

And back to the command prompt.

I'm not sure why the drive can't be mounted...I stuck it back into the tivo to make sure it works and it does, so I'm clueless at this point.

Any help or advice you could give is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

jumpers
power cable in the PC
not having it's location correct 
check those.


----------



## JWThiers

6stringbass said:


> Since I don't recall seeing the term before what is an RID unit? I recall when I went to activate my newly aquired DTivo (off of Ebay) I got the "we need the person's name and account" speil. Hung up and called right back, got another CSR and got the unit activated with no problems.


RID = Receiver IDentification

It is a security measure to help prevent Theft of Service (TOS). Older units do not have RID


----------



## gerrell

Thanks for the quick response, Gunnyman....and thanks for the zipper tool in general.

I'm sure I have the jumper settings and the location correct...also the drive is getting power. I've attempted to run the script again, and get the same result, but I noticed that there is also another message before the script gives the previously mentioned one:

zipper.sh: /cdrom/bootpage: Permission denied

This seems to be the first error message...

I've also tried running the script from inside my normal linux distro and the same scenario is generated...possibly I burned the cd incorrectly?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Gunnyman

yeah looks like permissions on your cd are wonky for some reason. That's odd. Reburn your tools cd.


----------



## rbautch

msommer said:


> I just added another hacked DTIVO to my network, bringing the total number to four. My question is, how do I setup another netperf alias to test the transfer speed? When I ran the tweak.sh, it only allowed me to setup two additional boxes using "speed" and "speed2". Is there a way to add my fourth TIVO and create the alias "speed4"?
> 
> Thanks..


Yes there is. You only need to edit the /.profile file to make this work. It will be obvioius once you open it what changes need to be made.


----------



## jar-head

A few weeks back I succesfully zippered my tivo and got it networked and everything works great. One thing has bothered me though. When I am watch Live TV and I hit the DirecTV button to go to the main menu, the menu comes on but is transparent and the Live TV is still playing behind the menu. It is not until I go another level deep on the menu that this goes away. I never had seen this until I zippered my tivo. Questions:

1. Has anybody else seen this? If so, is this just a feature that the zipper has?
2. Can I enable/disable this somehow?

Sorry if this has been asked before. I spent some time searching but couldn't find much.


----------



## rbautch

jar-head said:


> A few weeks back I succesfully zippered my tivo and got it networked and everything works great. One thing has bothered me though. When I am watch Live TV and I hit the DirecTV button to go to the main menu, the menu comes on but is transparent and the Live TV is still playing behind the menu. It is not until I go another level deep on the menu that this goes away. I never had seen this until I zippered my tivo. Questions:
> 
> 1. Has anybody else seen this? If so, is this just a feature that the zipper has?
> 2. Can I enable/disable this somehow?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. I spent some time searching but couldn't find much.


This is a common problem when you improperly backup/restore a tivo drive. You'll have to redo the backup/restore. Check the upgrade forum for more information.


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> RID = Receiver IDentification
> 
> It is a security measure to help prevent Theft of Service (TOS). Older units do not have RID


yep.... it makes the card "married" to the rcvr.... b4 all you had to do to switch from a non RID to a non RID was just swap the card and enter ext 721 when you called dtv.... (i believe it is still that way???.... i did that about 7yrs ago w/ a couple non tivo units....). and as to the TOS issues, that is entirely true... a friend of mine worked for dtv when they first came out w/ the rid units and was telling me how easy it used to be for people to decrypt the signal illegally because they would hack the cards... they used to have to send out ECM's (i believe the term is correct) to shut those cards off and often the valid DTV customers would also be shut off.... with RID, they can see each subbed card, and see what rcvr it is attached to. they can then tell if it is a fraudulent acct or not.... quite ingenius.... if someone tries to hack the card and make another card a clone of that orig card, they cant use it in a rid unit unless it is in the same rid unit it was supposed to be used in.... I personally dont feel sorry for the hackers... i dont like the fact that dtv disabled HMO and MRV, they should have left that up to the subscribers... they could have made it a completely unsupported feature.... one of the.... if it works enjoy, if it doesnt you are SOL... i am on dtv's side w/ the piracy of their svc... the way i feel is if that was not as big as it was a few years ago, our dtv bills would be 10-15% less now.... sure i may be dreaming.... but think about it... they would not have had to invest millions in new card designs, or rid units, or new encryption keys or retrofitting systems to support the new technology.... well that is my 2 cents on that subject... sorry about the no paragraphs... i am on my cell and i cant put a "return" in...


----------



## airjrdn

Ok, my Zippered Tivo seems to be performing beautifully. It was a Samsung S4040R that I wasn't already using really. Now I'd like to do the one that I use all the time. It's already had a drive replacement done (by me), but that's it.

I just purchased an additional Netgear FA120 and 250G drive, but I want to backup my current setup and utilize it so I don't lose the tons of shows already on it. I'd like to backup the large drive currently in it to the new 250G, then just table it for awhile until I know things are solid.

What exactly do I need to do for that to happen? Do I just make an image of it and use it in place of the one I purchased before? If so, what do I use to image it?

It's a Hughes HDVR2 if that matters.

Thanks again!


----------



## JWThiers

airjrdn said:


> Ok, my Zippered Tivo seems to be performing beautifully. It was a Samsung S4040R that I wasn't already using really. Now I'd like to do the one that I use all the time. It's already had a drive replacement done (by me), but that's it.
> 
> I just purchased an additional Netgear FA120 and 250G drive, but I want to backup my current setup and utilize it so I don't lose the tons of shows already on it. I'd like to backup the large drive currently in it to the new 250G, then just table it for awhile until I know things are solid.
> 
> What exactly do I need to do for that to happen? Do I just make an image of it and use it in place of the one I purchased before? If so, what do I use to image it?
> 
> It's a Hughes HDVR2 if that matters.
> 
> Thanks again!


Read Hinsdale guide. just google hinsdale and you will find it.


----------



## airjrdn

At http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html it states:



> Only Pioneer DVD/TiVo units, HR10-250 units, TiVo TCD540XXX and Humax models should use specialized Mfs Tools Boot CD 11.5MB with large drive support


Since I've got a large drive in there already, do I still use the original one, or do I need the one w/large drive support?


----------



## Gunnyman

use the lba48 boot cd it's all u need


----------



## airjrdn

Thanks Gunny.

Here's my plan, can you please confirm it?

A while back I'd done a successful upgrade by doing a backup/restore on this same unit. When done, I posted what I'd done to assist others. Here's what I'd posted

I'm planning on doing the same backup/restore step, but then when Zippering, I'm planning on skipping step H.

Is that correct?


----------



## cambo357

first, a big fat thank you to all who have given time and effort to this. I am clueless in general, even more so when it comes to *nix and the such. gunny, rbauch, and all, my hat is off to you.

ok, on to my problem. I went about doing the zipper. i got the PTV boot cd, made my tools cd, ran the zipper, everything seems as though it went well. I put the new drive back in my Tivo (DSR7000), and went to boot it back up. it does so just fine, I have my old recording, etc. however, I cannot telnet in. as a matter of fact, the lights on my adapter do not light up. they flash on for a split second when first plugged in, but that is it. this is a Linksys USB200M, fresh out of the box. I have tried in both USB ports, to ensure that one is not bad. I also hooked the adapter up to my laptop, and all the lights do in fact work, so there doesnt seem to be a problem with the adapter itself.
so, any ideas?

-Cambo


----------



## coachO

Cambo, I should let the experts reply, but I also should contribute after all the help I got.

I had the same issue, so I returned my USB200M and bought a NetGear FA120 after it was explained to me that the drivers for the Netgear are present and the drivers for the USB are not. It worked perfectly plus the connector on the Netgear seemed much better to me.


----------



## cambo357

according to previous posts, the USB200M drivers are now included, so I hope that is not an issue. 
I agree that the connector on the Linksys doesnt seem all that great. the only reason I went with it was becauseit was the only one that seemed supported that I could go buy locally. I was too impatient to order a Netgear and wait for it to be shipped. 

-Cambo


----------



## Gunnyman

airjrdn said:


> Thanks Gunny.
> 
> Here's my plan, can you please confirm it?
> 
> A while back I'd done a successful upgrade by doing a backup/restore on this same unit. When done, I posted what I'd done to assist others. Here's what I'd posted
> 
> I'm planning on doing the same backup/restore step, but then when Zippering, I'm planning on skipping step H.
> 
> Is that correct?


yes


----------



## airjrdn

Thanks. 

I'm trying to do this right now. I got a message telling me:



Code:


Scanning source drive.  Please wait a moment.

Then I got:



Code:


Source drive size is 40 hours
            - Upgraded to 126 hours
Uncompressed backup size: 113467 megabytes
Restore failed:  Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.

It then shows the prompt with what appears to be progress, but the drive light isn't on. Here's the prompt line:

PTVupgrade /# f 113467 megabytes (0.00%)

The cursor is flashing under the 'f'

The new drive is a 250G (new/unpartitioned) drive.


----------



## airjrdn

(sorry to reply twice in a row)

Ok, based on http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=225759 and http://*************/forum/printthread.php?t=40498 I'm thinking I can't do this as is.

But...How about if I leave out the -x (ie don't expand the backup to fill the drive)?

Here's my thought....

run it without '-x'
do the zipper
(only using 120G of 250G drive)
get it on the network
transfer shows from this tivo to the one I already zippered
pull the 250G drive back out
restore the original 40G to the 250G (with the -x) to get the full 250G
zipper it
transfer everything back over to it

?


----------



## chengka

Almost there. Everything was going well until it froze at

Do you want to install channel logos? [y/n]: y
Loading channel logo slices. This will take a minute...

Any ideas? cntl-c and rerun tweak.sh?


----------



## rpdre1

chengka said:


> Almost there. Everything was going well until it froze at
> 
> Do you want to install channel logos? [y/n]: y
> Loading channel logo slices. This will take a minute...
> 
> Any ideas? cntl-c and rerun tweak.sh?


its frozen while installing channel logos to me a few times also

cntrl-c to exit, run the uninstall script, and then redo tweak.sh.

unless you need the logos (new image), id skip them.


----------



## 6stringbass

JWThiers said:


> RID = Receiver IDentification
> 
> It is a security measure to help prevent Theft of Service (TOS). Older units do not have RID


Gotcha. Always learning something new here!


----------



## 6stringbass

MATT1981M said:


> yep.... it makes the card "married" to the rcvr.... b4 all you had to do to switch from a non RID to a non RID was just swap the card and enter ext 721 when you called dtv.... (i believe it is still that way???.... i did that about 7yrs ago w/ a couple non tivo units....). and as to the TOS issues, that is entirely true... a friend of mine worked for dtv when they first came out w/ the rid units and was telling me how easy it used to be for people to decrypt the signal illegally because they would hack the cards... they used to have to send out ECM's (i believe the term is correct) to shut those cards off and often the valid DTV customers would also be shut off.... with RID, they can see each subbed card, and see what rcvr it is attached to. they can then tell if it is a fraudulent acct or not.... quite ingenius.... if someone tries to hack the card and make another card a clone of that orig card, they cant use it in a rid unit unless it is in the same rid unit it was supposed to be used in.... I personally dont feel sorry for the hackers... i dont like the fact that dtv disabled HMO and MRV, they should have left that up to the subscribers... they could have made it a completely unsupported feature.... one of the.... if it works enjoy, if it doesnt you are SOL... i am on dtv's side w/ the piracy of their svc... the way i feel is if that was not as big as it was a few years ago, our dtv bills would be 10-15% less now.... sure i may be dreaming.... but think about it... they would not have had to invest millions in new card designs, or rid units, or new encryption keys or retrofitting systems to support the new technology.... well that is my 2 cents on that subject... sorry about the no paragraphs... i am on my cell and i cant put a "return" in...


You wrote all of that on a cell? Your thumb must be killing you!


----------



## 6stringbass

cambo357 said:


> according to previous posts, the USB200M drivers are now included, so I hope that is not an issue.
> I agree that the connector on the Linksys doesnt seem all that great. the only reason I went with it was becauseit was the only one that seemed supported that I could go buy locally. I was too impatient to order a Netgear and wait for it to be shipped.
> 
> -Cambo


Though mentioned many times in previous posts the USB200M works great if it is version 1. Version 2 of the adapter won't work with series 2 Tivo's and DTivo's until the superpatch is run and the usb driver's are replaced with upgraded ones that enable usb2 support. Any new USB200M's are version 2s. You can tell by looking at the adapter under the white square that says "Model No.". If it says ver. 2 then its...well you get the idea. I have one of each (the original does NOT say ver. 1). I also bought a Linksys USB100TX at a hamfest and it works great pre-Zipper.


----------



## cambo357

6stringbass said:


> Though mentioned many times in previous posts the USB200M works great if it is version 1. Version 2 of the adapter won't work with series 2 Tivo's and DTivo's until the superpatch is run and the usb driver's are replaced with upgraded ones that enable usb2 support. Any new USB200M's are version 2s. You can tell by looking at the adapter under the white square that says "Model No.". If it says ver. 2 then its...well you get the idea. I have one of each (the original does NOT say ver. 1). I also bought a Linksys USB100TX at a hamfest and it works great pre-Zipper.


yeah, as I said before, I am dumber than a wet rock. on the Tivo support site, it says that the version 2 works, and I just assumed that it would on the DTivo unit. and yes, this is a ver. 2. my local Office Depot has USB100Ms. these are USB 1.1, not USB 2.0, and ergo, slower, correct? I tried to look it up on the linksys site, but it is down at the moment. I believe now it is time to make a null cable to run the tweak.sh, right? seems like the only solution to get this done with a day or so.

has anybody had success with using a USB to serial adapter in order to do this? my laptop has no DB9 ports, so I have used this with other serial cables before (Icom programming cable, serial connection to a vinyl plotter). my other choice would be to put the DTivo up on the table near my desktop. does the DTivo have to have a display attached, or the sat input cables? if not, this would be my choice.

-Cambo


----------



## JWThiers

cambo357 said:


> yeah, as I said before, I am dumber than a wet rock. on the Tivo support site, it says that the version 2 works, and I just assumed that it would on the DTivo unit. and yes, this is a ver. 2. my local Office Depot has USB100Ms. these are USB 1.1, not USB 2.0, and ergo, slower, correct? I tried to look it up on the linksys site, but it is down at the moment. I believe now it is time to make a null cable to run the tweak.sh, right? seems like the only solution to get this done with a day or so.
> 
> has anybody had success with using a USB to serial adapter in order to do this? my laptop has no DB9 ports, so I have used this with other serial cables before (Icom programming cable, serial connection to a vinyl plotter). my other choice would be to put the DTivo up on the table near my desktop. does the DTivo have to have a display attached, or the sat input cables? if not, this would be my choice.
> 
> -Cambo


Thats right. make, buy, beg, borrow steal a serial cable and then run tweak.sh thru hyperterminal. a serial cable is a good investment anyway if you have a network isse at a later time.

If you happen to have an older philips pronto that has a serial cable that will work as well.


----------



## MATT1981M

6stringbass said:


> You wrote all of that on a cell? Your thumb must be killing you!


it was... i dont know what is worse though... i can type that out quicker on my cell than i can on a computer.....


----------



## MATT1981M

marius1 said:


> So I ran the Zipper script successfully (on an existing 6.2 image), and it rebooted twice like the instructions said it would so I guess that tells me that Zipper script is there.
> 
> The problem was that I didn't have a working USB adapter at the time, so I pretty much just left it like that for a couple of days. I finally went and got a FA120 from Fry's. I connected it to the Tivo (Philips Dtivo) today, and I can't ping the IP address. I see both Power/Link lights on. I tried rebooting Tivo - no dice.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I checked that FA120 is working by testing it on my laptop, although I had to install the driver from the CD that came with it.


follow the steps on the zipper wiki and you will most likely correct the issue... what i think is happening is that the IP address is w/in the DHCP range of your router... set one well outside this range... what you can do is set your router to have 50 DHCP clients (.100 to .150) and then set the dtivo at .200 or something like that...set that of course by re-zipping the dtivo. that is usually the culprit..... then plug the FA120 in and boot the tivo.....then try to ping from a pc on the same subnet as the dtivo....


----------



## airjrdn

Gunny, does my plan make sense?


----------



## Gunnyman

I commented and said yes before.


----------



## airjrdn

Thanks for the quick reply, I'm referring to post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3984844&&#post3984844 though.


----------



## Gunnyman

sorry
getting pretty convoluted there.
Why not just do the standard mfsbackup|restore toa new larger drive?


----------



## airjrdn

I tried, but it won't let me use the -x switch which is what performs the expand from what I understand.


----------



## Gunnyman

right if you have already expanded 
Like I said getting pretty convoluted and not to be a jerk, but mfs restore issues don't really belong in this thread.
I am sure you would get a TON of help in the upgrade forum.


----------



## rbautch

cambo357 said:


> has anybody had success with using a USB to serial adapter in order to do this? my laptop has no DB9 ports, so I have used this with other serial cables before (Icom programming cable, serial connection to a vinyl plotter). my other choice would be to put the DTivo up on the table near my desktop. does the DTivo have to have a display attached, or the sat input cables? if not, this would be my choice.
> 
> -Cambo


Yes, I have had success with two USB-serial adapters that I use on my laptop. One I bought from newegg, and the other from Radio Shack. I posted a link to the newegg adapter somewhere on TCF a few months ago.


----------



## airjrdn

Gunnyman said:


> right if you have already expanded
> Like I said getting pretty convoluted and not to be a jerk, but mfs restore issues don't really belong in this thread.
> I am sure you would get a TON of help in the upgrade forum.


Understood. I'm not really looking for mfsrestore help though. I'm asking if you see any holes in the process of:

backup 120G to 250G - knowing I'm only going to get 120G of the 250G initially
zipper the 250G - skip step 'H'
View the shows that exist on the 250G from the previously zippered Dtivo
(that will xfer them to the previously zippered Dtivo)
Do a zipper on the 250G using the ptvupgrade clean image I already purchased
(this will give me the full 250G)
View the shows that were backed up to the previously zippered Dtivo from the 250G
(that will xfer them "back" to the 250G)


----------



## cambo357

just my luck. I go to RatShack to get the parts for making a null cable, only to find out that this store is now dead, one of the ones to get shut down. so I decided that between here and the next closest RS, there is the Office Depot that had USB100Ms, and to get one of those for the time being. I picked it up, plugged it in, rebooted. the link light comes on, and the activity light will flash, but I cannot ping nor telnet to it. I am using WinXP home, and have turned off the firewall within it. I am now stumped. any suggestions?

-Cambo


----------



## MATT1981M

cambo357 said:


> just my luck. I go to RatShack to get the parts for making a null cable, only to find out that this store is now dead, one of the ones to get shut down. so I decided that between here and the next closest RS, there is the Office Depot that had USB100Ms, and to get one of those for the time being. I picked it up, plugged it in, rebooted. the link light comes on, and the activity light will flash, but I cannot ping nor telnet to it. I am using WinXP home, and have turned off the firewall within it. I am now stumped. any suggestions?
> 
> -Cambo


look at my post about dhcp less than 20 posts ago....


----------



## cambo357

MATT1981M said:


> look at my post about dhcp less than 20 posts ago....


I have looked into that. the router is set to only 4 dhcp clients, starting at .100, and the Tivo was set to .111. smaller scale, but should work. I am going to re zip, and set up higher anywaythough.

-Cambo


----------



## MATT1981M

cambo357 said:


> I have looked into that. the router is set to only 4 dhcp clients, starting at .100, and the Tivo was set to .111. smaller scale, but should work. I am going to re zip, and set up higher anywaythough.
> 
> -Cambo


and make sure the usb adapter is plugged in b4 booting the dtivo...


----------



## 6stringbass

cambo357 said:


> yeah, as I said before, I am dumber than a wet rock. on the Tivo support site, it says that the version 2 works, and I just assumed that it would on the DTivo unit. and yes, this is a ver. 2. my local Office Depot has USB100Ms. these are USB 1.1, not USB 2.0, and ergo, slower, correct? I tried to look it up on the linksys site, but it is down at the moment. I believe now it is time to make a null cable to run the tweak.sh, right? seems like the only solution to get this done with a day or so.
> 
> has anybody had success with using a USB to serial adapter in order to do this? my laptop has no DB9 ports, so I have used this with other serial cables before (Icom programming cable, serial connection to a vinyl plotter). my other choice would be to put the DTivo up on the table near my desktop. does the DTivo have to have a display attached, or the sat input cables? if not, this would be my choice.
> 
> -Cambo


I believe the Tivo site says the ver.2 works with boxes running 7.xx Tivo software but I know they tell you that the ver. 2 won't work with boxes running 6.22. It takes RBautch's usb driver script to make that happen.

I looked up the USB100M on the Linksys site and it is a usb1.1 device so you won't get the speed of the 200M. If you plan to use MRV between two DTivo's or "some other data transfer" then it will be pretty slow.

I haven't heard of anyone using a usb to serial adapter to allow you to use a serial cable but I've used one to connect a GPS unit to my laptop. Everything worked well there. Make sure you get a reputable manufacturer so you get good driver support as the drivers make or break a usb to serial adapter!


----------



## 6stringbass

MATT1981M said:


> it was... i dont know what is worse though... i can type that out quicker on my cell than i can on a computer.....


Are you a "hunt and peck" kind of guy? I'm faster than I used to be when typing on the cell but I can fly on a QWERTY keyboard compared to the cell. Guess that typing class in high school really payed off (yes, TYPING class. IBM Selectrics and even manual typewriters).


----------



## JWThiers

6stringbass said:


> even manual typewriters).


Whats a typewritter???? LOL


----------



## Snowman

Hi, what is this?


----------



## iastrmchsr

I am missing something simple here, but I cant find what. I am up to step 5 for the zipper. I have booted the PTV CD. I get to the command prompt "PTVupgrade /#" I type in "mount /dev/hdc /cdrom" and the computer replys "mount: /dev/hdc: unknown device" I can not mount the drive when I put in the Tools CD. I have burned several Tools CDs, none will mount. I am positive that I am typing to mount the right location. I even changed the drive to hdd and hdb...but it would not work there either. Anyone have some ideas for me? Did I burn the CD wrong? Downloaded the Tools CD and the extra files. Everything matches the list for the files I need. I burned the disc with Nero Express 6 in Joliet mode.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dhking

I keep getting failure at with the following message

downloading latest enhancement script...
connecting to www.mastersav.com [69.90.236.30]:80
wget: unable to connect to remote host 69.90.236.30 network is unreachable
download failed. adjust dns and try again y/n
please enter ip address of your router

I enter my local router ip address 192.168.0.1 and get the following

invalid ip address. exiting
re: /enhancements: no such file or directory

Any ideas on how to solve this problem? I just downloaded this today, so I don't think I need to download a newer script but ansering No it the "try again" exits the program.


----------



## JWThiers

dhking said:


> I keep getting failure at with the following message
> 
> downloading latest enhancement script...
> connecting to www.mastersav.com [69.90.236.30]:80
> wget: unable to connect to remote host 69.90.236.30 network is unreachable
> download failed. adjust dns and try again y/n
> please enter ip address of your router
> 
> I enter my local router ip address 192.168.0.1 and get the following
> 
> invalid ip address. exiting
> re: /enhancements: no such file or directory
> 
> Any ideas on how to solve this problem? I just downloaded this today, so I don't think I need to download a newer script but ansering No it the "try again" exits the program.


If you have ftp access to your tivo ftp the rbautch-files.tgz filr into /hacks,


----------



## MATT1981M

6stringbass said:


> Are you a "hunt and peck" kind of guy? I'm faster than I used to be when typing on the cell but I can fly on a QWERTY keyboard compared to the cell. Guess that typing class in high school really payed off (yes, TYPING class. IBM Selectrics and even manual typewriters).


Nope I'm not a pick and choose.... I love a good t9 dictionary is all...


----------



## dhking

ok I put that file in the hacks directory

it still asks for the IP and then I get the message
setting DNS settings in /etc/resolve.conf

Done. please rerun tweak.sh Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: no such file or directory

So then i rerun the file and I get the request again for the ip address of the router and then i enter the ip address, press enter and get

make sure your tivo is connected to the internet and your network settings are correct.

The tivo is on the same router as the computer I am accessing this forum from, so I know it is connected to the net. 

Any more thoughts?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

dhking said:


> ok I put that file in the hacks directory
> 
> it still asks for the IP and then I get the message
> setting DNS settings in /etc/resolve.conf
> 
> Done. please rerun tweak.sh Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: no such file or directory
> 
> So then i rerun the file and I get the request again for the ip address of the router and then i enter the ip address, press enter and get
> 
> make sure your tivo is connected to the internet and your network settings are correct.
> 
> The tivo is on the same router as the computer I am accessing this forum from, so I know it is connected to the net.
> 
> Any more thoughts?


Make sure rbautch-files.tgz and tweak.sh are both in the same directory. When tweak finds rbautch-files.tgz it doesn't need a network connection at all.


----------



## cambo357

MATT1981M said:


> and make sure the usb adapter is plugged in b4 booting the dtivo...


OK, so I got distracted by having to work on my brother in laws jeep for most of the day, so never got a chance to go to RatShack. I rezipped, and rebooted with adapter in place. the USB100M still doesnt ping or telnet. again, XP firewall is off, I have tried bot USB ports. IP for DTivo is set a .200, and router dhcp is set for only 4 clients, starting at 100, so shouldnt be a problem. I can ping the router, so connectivity on the PC isnt an issue. I plan to go to RS to buy null cable parts in the morning. a not so local Compusa shows to have an FA120 in stock, contemplating a driver over there to pick it up.

-Cambo


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

In regards to your USB100M, since it is a 1.1 device, you may need to actually install the 1.1 drivers. I know from experience (with PTVNet) that the 2.0 drivers may not have the _chipset_ driver needed for a 1.1 device; in my case, it was a Belkin F5D5050. I had to re-load PTVNet and choose to _not_ install the 2.0 drivers.

After I receive my HR10-250, I think I'll decommission one of my other TiVos and actually run the Zipper on it (I can still use it for MRV and HMO). I really don't need _five_ active TiVos on my account, unless I really feel a need for a networked TiVo in my bathroom ("Can you come out and run two lines to my bathroom?")


----------



## cambo357

Yog-Sothoth said:


> In regards to your USB100M, since it is a 1.1 device, you may need to actually install the 1.1 drivers. I know from experience (with PTVNet) that the 2.0 drivers may not have the _chipset_ driver needed for a 1.1 device; in my case, it was a Belkin F5D5050. I had to re-load PTVNet and choose to _not_ install the 2.0 drivers.
> 
> After I receive my HR10-250, I think I'll decommission one of my other TiVos and actually run the Zipper on it (I can still use it for MRV and HMO). I really don't need _five_ active TiVos on my account, unless I really feel a need for a networked TiVo in my bathroom ("Can you come out and run two lines to my bathroom?")


oh, you just had to go and do that, didnt you? now I wont sleep at all tonight. I pulled the drive again, ran the PTVNet again, and said no to USB 2.0 drivers. then ran the zipper, and there we go, got in. so the tweak.sh ran fine, and I now have everything up and running (as far as I can tell....). only bad thing is that only the USB100M works, not the 200. when asked if I wanted to use 2.0/high speed drivers, I said yes. I will resolve this by picking up an FA120 very soon. again, a huge thanks to all for the work done and all the support.

-Cambo


----------



## The_WRAiTH

I am getting the following error when I try to search for shows on my zippered philips DSR704 

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_listings '/1198099/1146268800' ''
can't read "recstartdate": no such variable
while executing
"expr ($recstartdate * 86400) + $recstarttime"
(procedure "slotfree" line 19)
invoked from within
"slotfree $secs $duration $chan"
("foreach" body line 122)
invoked from within
"foreach showingfsid [lrange $showings $x [expr $x+19]] {
regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk showingobjid subobjid
set showing [d..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
foreach showingfsid [lrange $showings $x [expr $x+19]] {
regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk showingobjid subobj..."
(procedure "do_listingsrow" line 11)
invoked from within
"do_listingsrow $chan $fsid $startsecs $endsecs $stationid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Schedule" "$stationid:$day:" {
if {[catch [do_listingsrow $chan $fsid $startsecs $endsecs $stationid] error]} ..."
(procedure "::action_listings" line 89)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"


----------



## JWThiers

The_WRAiTH said:


> I am getting the following error when I try to search for shows on my zippered philips DSR704
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_listings '/1198099/1146268800' ''
> can't read "recstartdate": no such variable
> while executing
> "expr ($recstartdate * 86400) + $recstarttime"
> (procedure "slotfree" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "slotfree $secs $duration $chan"
> ("foreach" body line 122)
> invoked from within
> "foreach showingfsid [lrange $showings $x [expr $x+19]] {
> regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk showingobjid subobjid
> set showing [d..."
> ("uplevel" body line 2)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> foreach showingfsid [lrange $showings $x [expr $x+19]] {
> regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk showingobjid subobj..."
> (procedure "do_listingsrow" line 11)
> invoked from within
> "do_listingsrow $chan $fsid $startsecs $endsecs $stationid"
> ("uplevel" body line 2)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Schedule" "$stationid:$day:" {
> if {[catch [do_listingsrow $chan $fsid $startsecs $endsecs $stationid] error]} ..."
> (procedure "::action_listings" line 89)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"


I don't know the answer even if my assumption is correct but, I assume you mean you are searching from you computer using TivoWebPlus and not the search function on your tivo or some other application.


----------



## The_WRAiTH

JWThiers said:


> I don't know the answer even if my assumption is correct but, I assume you mean you are searching from you computer using TivoWebPlus and not the search function on your tivo or some other application.


Yes, sorry forgot to put that, was doing the searching from TivoWebPlus

Of course it does work on the other one (HDVR2)... Maybe this one hasn't gotten all the guide data yet?


----------



## JWThiers

The_WRAiTH said:


> Yes, sorry forgot to put that, was doing the searching from TivoWebPlus
> 
> Of course it does work on the other one (HDVR2)... Maybe this one hasn't gotten all the guide data yet?


If it was just zippered that is a possibility. wait a day and try.


----------



## SHStormont

I currently have two drives in my DSR7000, 40GB and 200GB. I have just purchased a Netgear FA120. 

I have a serial cable that was purchased from 9th Tee. I know that a serial cable can be used to re-run the tweak script, but can one be used to install the Zipper for the very first time using the cable (so that I could avoid removing the drives from the Tivo) 

If that can't be done, I only need to move my primary 40GB drive to the PC for zippering, correct?


----------



## Gunnyman

you have to remove the drive.
Yes only the primary one.


----------



## tca32123

Garrr

Tivowebplus was working beautifully for a while .. now I keep getting a Page Not Found 

I can still telnet into it, but I can't access it via web any more. 

I restarted tivoweb from the bash with the twprs command, but still not working.

I don't understand why I can telnet into it, but not type in the IP address into IE and get it to connect?

Thoughts?


----------



## Langree

tca32123 said:


> Garrr
> 
> Tivowebplus was working beautifully for a while .. now I keep getting a Page Not Found
> 
> I can still telnet into it, but I can't access it via web any more.
> 
> I restarted tivoweb from the bash with the twprs command, but still not working.
> 
> I don't understand why I can telnet into it, but not type in the IP address into IE and get it to connect?
> 
> Thoughts?


My does that after resets, I just Telnet in and type "TWP", it runs and all is good with the world,


----------



## tca32123

Langree said:


> My does that after resets, I just Telnet in and type "TWP", it runs and all is good with the world,


I've already tried that .. nada


----------



## airjrdn

I just got done zippering my 2nd DTivo. The other one I got done a few days ago. The only problem I'm aware of right now is that locals don't work anymore on either one.

I saw one post that said wait a day, but it's been a few days since doing the first one. Another suggested calling, but if I do, what do I tell them as to what's changed?


----------



## Gunnyman

call em enter extension 711
no need to talk to anyone.


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> call em enter extension 711
> no need to talk to anyone.


711? thought 721


----------



## Gunnyman

either one works


----------



## MEJHarrison

Just wanted to say thanks! I upgrade from a stock 35 hour HDVR2 this morning to a 140 hour hacked drive. Upgrading and hacking the drive went smooth as silk more or less. The networking part was harder to work out (using a ZyXel P-330 in bridge mode). Fortunately I had the good sense to use my laptop to set that up last night. So when I plugged the TiVo in this morning, there wasn't a single problem.

One question. When it asked for my TiVo name (not the short name for the Bash prompt), I made a typo. But I wasn't telnetted in properly, so when I hit backspace, it just put a ^H in. Question 1 is can I rerun tweak.sh? Question 2 is how do I fix this without running tweak.sh?


----------



## cambo357

MEJHarrison said:


> Just wanted to say thanks! I upgrade from a stock 35 hour HDVR2 this morning to a 140 hour hacked drive. Upgrading and hacking the drive went smooth as silk more or less. The networking part was harder to work out (using a ZyXel P-330 in bridge mode). Fortunately I had the good sense to use my laptop to set that up last night. So when I plugged the TiVo in this morning, there wasn't a single problem.
> 
> One question. When it asked for my TiVo name (not the short name for the Bash prompt), I made a typo. But I wasn't telnetted in properly, so when I hit backspace, it just put a ^H in. Question 1 is can I rerun tweak.sh? Question 2 is how do I fix this without running tweak.sh?


AHA!!! I can actually provide insight on this, the least I could do in return for what I have recieved.

I did the exact same thing, hit the backspace key a few times, inputting the odd characters. Having finally read what I should have in the beginning, I saw there was a rename feature that runs as a part of tweak.sh. so I let tweak.sh finish, and at the prompt i entered:

sh set_mrv_name_67.tcl _xxxxxxxxx_

where _xxxxxxxx_ is what you want the name to be. the set name finishes up, and says that the name has been changed. so I assume that if you telnet in again, and go to the /hacks directory, just as you would have to run tweak.sh, you should be able to do the same.

I hope this helps.

-Cambo


----------



## MEJHarrison

Thanks for the help. I also noticed that TiVoWeb will let you rename it as well.


----------



## TivoFamily

I'm sure this must be covered somewhere, but how do I use an FTP client to connect to my zippered Dtivo? I can access the box using TWP at 192.168.0.152. Do I use that IP for the host name? What Username and password? Thanks for the help.


----------



## JWThiers

TivoFamily said:


> I'm sure this must be covered somewhere, but how do I use an FTP client to connect to my zippered Dtivo?


Actually it not cobered here because it varies slightly with the client and this is "THE ZIPPER SUPPORT THREAD"


TivoFamily said:


> I can access the box using TWP at 192.168.0.152. Do I use that IP for the host name?


yes


TivoFamily said:


> What Username and password? Thanks for the help.


Don't need one or try annonomous.


----------



## darkcyber

Just curious, what exactly does the Zipper do? I've read that it makes your unhacked Tivo hacked. Would this mean it does the same thing as I did when I hacked my 540 Tivo model about a year ago? Pull the hd and copy it to my much large hd and then use those tools to copy everything over...etc. and then it works.

Or does it do more than just upgrading you to a larger hd? Just curious


----------



## MATT1981M

darkcyber said:


> Just curious, what exactly does the Zipper do? I've read that it makes your unhacked Tivo hacked. Would this mean it does the same thing as I did when I hacked my 540 Tivo model about a year ago? Pull the hd and copy it to my much large hd and then use those tools to copy everything over...etc. and then it works.
> 
> Or does it do more than just upgrading you to a larger hd? Just curious


the zipper does not copy to a larger drive... please check out the zipper info page for info on what it does.... Trust us... it does alot more useful things than "expand" your current drive to a larger one...


----------



## airjrdn

I wanted to provide an update to assist anyone looking to do something similar to what I needed to do...

I initially had 2 DTivos, one had been upgraded from a 40G to a 120G, the other one was stock. Both were single drive units.

I first Zippered the stock unit. I purchased the stuff suggested in the HowTo, and everything went fine. I later found out locals weren't working, but more on that in just a sec.

I then wanted to Zipper the upgraded unit. I purchased a 250G drive but when I went to run the backup->restore command (mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda) it failed stating:



> Source drive size is 40 hours
> - Upgraded to 126 hours
> Uncompressed backup size: 113467 megabytes
> Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.


Evidently that's because you can only expand the last partition once (or something to that effect).

To get around that, I removed the x from the backup/restore command which changed it to: mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -zpi - /dev/hda

That allowed the 120G drive to be backed up to the 250G drive, but it also meant it would only see 120G of it. That was fine for now.

My plan was to:



> backup 120G to 250G - knowing I would only get 120G of the 250G initially
> zipper the 250G - skip step 'H'
> View the shows that exist on the 250G from the previously zippered Dtivo
> (that would xfer them to the previously zippered Dtivo)
> Do a zipper on the 250G using the ptvupgrade clean image I already purchased
> (this will give me the full 250G)
> View the shows that were backed up to the previously zippered Dtivo from the 250G (that would xfer them "back" to the 250G)


For the record, when transferring shows from one to another, you can do as many as you'd like, and they just automatically transfer, one after the other. Transferring about 70hrs of shows took a while, but it was much less than 1hr of xfer for 1hr of "show time".

That plan worked. I now have a 120G DTivo and a 250G DTivo, both of which are Zippered.

For the locals, I phoned X721, and ended up having to talk to someone, but it was painless. As it turned out, I probably didn't have to do that. Our locals are on 72.5, but it wasn't even showing up as a satellite. I had the DTivos search for satellites and they found everything just fine. DTV staff assumed storms had caused the issue of my lost locals. They were helpful and curteous as usual.

Also, when I transferred the shows from one to the other, the ones that had been recorded prior to Zippering still seemed to be encrypted, even after they were transferred to the other unit. I've only tested one so far, but that's how it seemed to be. I'll test more later.


----------



## JWThiers

airjrdn said:


> Also, when I transferred the shows from one to the other, the ones that had been recorded prior to Zippering still seemed to be encrypted, even after they were transferred to the other unit. I've only tested one so far, but that's how it seemed to be. I'll test more later.


Correct they are still encrypted.


----------



## shn2006

Hi,
I zippered my DTivo DSR7000 about a month ago and everything looked like working fine. Lately I have been getting some weird error on recordings from some channels. Recording seems to freeze up somewhere in playback and then tivo freezes or takes a long time to recover. happens only on some recordings.

My initial suspect is bad HD sector. 

It happens on nicktoons channel recordings a lot.
this weekend it happened with 1st round playoff. I had to record some part of it and knew that being in overtime would run into issue so I scheduled subsequent 2 programs to be recorded. All 3 programs on the boundary where the padding would have been (overlapping recording by two processors for same channel?) were in error.

Is there a way to run some utility to scan HD and mark bad sectors permanently?
Is there a way to disable the padding patch on the zippered Tivo?
Thank you for your help,
ShN


----------



## rbautch

shn2006 said:


> Hi,
> I zippered my DTivo DSR7000 about a month ago and everything looked like working fine. Lately I have been getting some weird error on recordings from some channels. Recording seems to freeze up somewhere in playback and then tivo freezes or takes a long time to recover. happens only on some recordings.
> 
> My initial suspect is bad HD sector.
> 
> It happens on nicktoons channel recordings a lot.
> this weekend it happened with 1st round playoff. I had to record some part of it and knew that being in overtime would run into issue so I scheduled subsequent 2 programs to be recorded. All 3 programs on the boundary where the padding would have been (overlapping recording by two processors for same channel?) were in error.
> 
> Is there a way to run some utility to scan HD and mark bad sectors permanently?
> Is there a way to disable the padding patch on the zippered Tivo?
> Thank you for your help,
> ShN


Search your kernel log for the word "sector". Can't mark it though. To disable padding, edit the author file to delete the line that starts with "endpad".


----------



## shn2006

rbautch said:


> Search your kernel log for the word "sector". Can't mark it though. To disable padding, edit the author file to delete the line that starts with "endpad".


Thanks.. I am looking at the kernel log and there are tons of errors that indicate sector... there are some other errors too but I can not make heads or tails out of it... 
I am posting couple of snippets from log here... what should I do next? 
Thank you for your help
ShN


Code:


May 2 04:47:31 (none) kernel: hda: DMA disabled
May 2 04:47:31 (none) kernel: hda: re-enabled DMA
May 2 04:47:31 (none) kernel: ide0: reset: success
May 2 04:47:34 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
May 2 04:47:34 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x01 { AddrMarkNotFound }, LBAsect=66346244, high=3, low=16014596, sector=22184960
May 2 04:47:34 (none) kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev 03:0b (hda), sector 22184960
May 2 04:47:37 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
May 2 04:47:37 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=66347054, high=3, low=16015406, sector=22185728
May 2 04:47:37 (none) kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev 03:0b (hda), sector 22185728
May 2 04:47:41 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
May 2 04:47:41 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=66347866, high=3, low=16016218, sector=22186752
May 2 04:47:41 (none) kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev 03:0b (hda), sector 22186752
May 2 04:47:44 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

a bunch of these errors are occasionally followed with :


Code:


May 2 09:15:29 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

and


Code:


May 1 17:07:50 (none) kernel: !!!!!!!WARNING: VSTC = 0x17870000, ASTC = 0x17880001
May 1 17:07:50 (none) kernel: !!!!!!! Audio and Video STCs now back together
May 1 17:45:22 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00b5b114
May 1 17:45:22 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00b5b153, After = 0x00b5b181 
--snipped...
May 2 02:51:22 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x011677f6
May 2 02:51:22 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0116785c, After = 0x0116788a
May 2 02:51:22 (none) kernel:
May 2 03:36:00 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00dacfa2
May 2 03:36:00 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00dacffe, After = 0x00dad02b
May 2 03:36:00 (none) kernel:
May 2 04:03:08 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00b2a452
May 2 04:03:08 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00a804e9, After = 0x00a80517


----------



## MATT1981M

airjrdn said:


> For the locals, I phoned X721, and ended up having to talk to someone, but it was painless. As it turned out, I probably didn't have to do that. Our locals are on 72.5, but it wasn't even showing up as a satellite. I had the DTivos search for satellites and they found everything just fine. DTV staff assumed storms had caused the issue of my lost locals. They were helpful and curteous as usual.


 i am glad you found out how to correct it.... if you searched for 72.5 on this forum, you would find that i have a post about that issue and how to correct it.... here is a direct link to the thread...

anyone who wants a FA120... i found a seller who has them 12.95 w/ no shipping on ebay...


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> anyone who wants a FA120... i found a seller who has them 12.95 w/ no shipping on ebay...


NOW they show up cheap. I just paid more than twice that for 3. ARRRRGH!!!!!!!

If you can wait a year, When I buy a 50" Plamsma HDTV I let everyone know when. Then they can wait a few weeks for them to go on sale for half price.


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> NOW they show up cheap. I just paid more than twice that for 3. ARRRRGH!!!!!!!
> 
> If you can wait a year, When I buy a 50" Plamsma HDTV I let everyone know when. Then they can wait a few weeks for them to go on sale for half price.


how true... how true....


----------



## rpdre1

MATT1981M said:


> i am glad you found out how to correct it.... if you searched for 72.5 on this forum, you would find that i have a post about that issue and how to correct it.... here is a direct link to the thread...
> 
> anyone who wants a FA120... i found a seller who has them 12.95 w/ no shipping on ebay...





JWThiers said:


> NOW they show up cheap. I just paid more than twice that for 3. ARRRRGH!!!!!!!
> 
> If you can wait a year, When I buy a 50" Plamsma HDTV I let everyone know when. Then they can wait a few weeks for them to go on sale for half price.


that seller has a yahoo store: http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/fa120r.html
$12.95, free shipping

sorry to break the news. i bought my fa120 from them back in december.


----------



## JWThiers

rpdre1 said:


> that seller has a yahoo store: http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/fa120r.html
> $12.95, free shipping
> 
> sorry to break the news. i bought my fa120 from them back in december.


Live and learn!


----------



## bnm81002

rpdre1 said:


> that seller has a yahoo store: http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/fa120r.html
> $12.95, free shipping
> 
> sorry to break the news. i bought my fa120 from them back in december.


just a heads up, those are refurbished adapters hence the r after the fa120, they are not brand new adapters, so buyer beware of course


----------



## airjrdn

That's where I got one of mine. It is refurbished, but working fine.


----------



## MATT1981M

bnm81002 said:


> just a heads up, those are refurbished adapters hence the r after the fa120, they are not brand new adapters, so buyer beware of course


i had bought one from this seller for a friend before..... they are slow shippers...took about 2 wks.... i didnt realize it was the same seller till about 2 hrs ago..... oh well good price though refurb or not.......


----------



## 6stringbass

JWThiers said:


> NOW they show up cheap. I just paid more than twice that for 3. ARRRRGH!!!!!!!
> 
> If you can wait a year, When I buy a 50" Plamsma HDTV I let everyone know when. Then they can wait a few weeks for them to go on sale for half price.


Welcome to the world of technology and global competition. I've had that happen many times. Just keep remembering how much fun you've had with your Tivos while others waited for the price of adapters to drop. The amount of patience in waiting to buy a piece of cool tech stuff is inversely proportional to the cost. High patience=low cost. The question then is where do you buy patience and how much does IT cost?


----------



## MATT1981M

6stringbass said:


> Welcome to the world of technology and global competition. I've had that happen many times. Just keep remembering how much fun you've had with your Tivos while others waited for the price of adapters to drop. The amount of patience in waiting to buy a piece of cool tech stuff is inversely proportional to the cost. High patience=low cost. *The question then is where do you buy patience and how much does IT cost?*


that is a very good question.... if you ever find out where you can buy it, put me down for 2 cases!!!


----------



## sra4ever

ok first off i am sorry because i am sure you have gotten this a 1000 times. can i hack my Tivo series 2 DVR with this (it is the Tivo brand). i see that it says it is for direct tv. if not can you give me a link or something. THANKS and sorry.


----------



## willardcpa

MATT1981M said:


> that is a very good question.... if you ever find out where you can buy it, put me down for 2 cases!!!


You got it. I have a plan that is guaranteed to work. It comes in individual "interactive" sessions, the sessions are only $20 each. Please forward the $20 to me and I will ship you the first session. The "interactive" part is where this program exceeds others in its ability to achieve "patience" the first lesson is to teach you patience in waiting for the first lesson packet to show up at your doorstep. We take our time shipping the packet to you - thus subliminally increasing you level of patience. If you complain to us that you have not received the packet then we just wait longer to ship it to you, and so on with each successive compaint we recieve. When you finally stop complaining that you have not recieved your packet then we know you have then achieved "patience", and of course our goal is met and we of course at that point in time owe you nothing. So rush your $20 to us today - remember you don't have patience yet.


----------



## SteelersFan

sra4ever said:


> ok first off i am sorry because i am sure you have gotten this a 1000 times. can i hack my Tivo series 2 DVR with this (it is the Tivo brand). i see that it says it is for direct tv. if not can you give me a link or something. THANKS and sorry.


See the top of the instructions.


----------



## MATT1981M

sra4ever said:


> ok first off i am sorry because i am sure you have gotten this a 1000 times. can i hack my Tivo series 2 DVR with this (it is the Tivo brand). i see that it says it is for direct tv. if not can you give me a link or something. THANKS and sorry.


on the most part, i am going to have to defer to gunny and rbautch to answer this question.... i do know that using the zipper could be detrimental to your tivo's health if the "set_mrv_name_67.tcl" is run to name your tivo for mrv...


----------



## slydog75

why would you want to hack a SA tivo? They allready have MRV and HMO and extraction.


----------



## JWThiers

slydog75 said:


> why would you want to hack a SA tivo? They allready have MRV and HMO and extraction.


So you can MRV, HMO etc with a DTivo in the mix?


----------



## JamieP

slydog75 said:


> why would you want to hack a SA tivo? They allready have MRV and HMO and extraction.


Extraction is nearly ten times faster on a hacked tivo: link.


----------



## Gunnyman

slydog75 said:


> why would you want to hack a SA tivo? They allready have MRV and HMO and extraction.


can't mrv to a standalone without hacking it 1st.


----------



## Dkerr24

Ok, need some help, fellas. Zippered my drive, connected my Netgear FA120. Telnet in got bash prompt... but when I run sh tweak.sh I get this cryptic message:

"Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail. No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional Directions for Windows XP users... etc etc.

Ok, where are these "Additional Directions"???


----------



## slydog75

Dkerr24 said:


> Ok, need some help, fellas. Zippered my drive, connected my Netgear FA120. Telnet in got bash prompt... but when I run sh tweak.sh I get this cryptic message:
> 
> "Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail. No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional Directions for Windows XP users... etc etc.
> 
> Ok, where are these "Additional Directions"???


Not sure where they hid the answer to this question now.. but all you need to do is open telnet then type 'unset crlf' at the prompt.. then type 'o xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' to connect to the tivo. That'll fix you up.


----------



## Gunnyman

do this
from XP cmd prompt
telnet
unset crlf
open tivoipaddress


----------



## slydog75

what's that called again Gunny? Smeeking or something?


----------



## Dkerr24

Thanks Gunnyman! That worked!


----------



## tivoROCKSme

OK, I've got my HDVR2. The only thing that's ever been done was added a second large HD 2 years. Now I think one of the drives is failing, so I have bought a 400GB Seagate drive at BestBuy for $159 (no rebates-sweet) and want to replace both old drives with this new huge one. I desparately want to save my settings and my recordings, and want to add some new features. The end result I want in addition to the large drive is:
1. tivoweb access
2. ftp access

I've downloaded and read Hinsdale, the zipper and other posts describing close to what I want. What I need is for someone to tell me the correct order. My thought process is to
1. use PTV universal boot CD 11 *NEW* for backup & recovery and to enable large drive support following the Hinsdale steps
2. use and run the zipper CD?
I'm not really sure what's next except to put the new drive in the TIVO and fire it up. Then I'm envisioning the ability to FTP files to it via my wireless network adapter I just ordered from Ebay. 
If anyone sees any serious flaws in my plan or has found a better description of the steps to do what I want AND preserve recordings please let me know
Thanks,


----------



## slydog75

Dkerr24 said:


> Thanks Gunnyman! That worked!


Hey, what am I?! Chopped liver?


----------



## Dkerr24

slydog75 said:


> Hey, what am I?! Chopped liver?


Sorry sly... thanks !


----------



## Gunnyman

slydog75 said:


> what's that called again Gunny? Smeeking or something?


it's called great minds thinking alike


----------



## MATT1981M

slydog75 said:


> Hey, what am I?! Chopped liver?


yes.... lol....jk i couldnt resist....


----------



## sra4ever

all i want to do is copy the programs from my tivo to my computer. do you have to have a hacked tivo to do this? Thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

sra4ever said:


> all i want to do is copy the programs from my tivo to my computer. do you have to have a hacked tivo to do this? Thanks


that would be extraction and we cant talk about that here.... check out the "other site" (DDB) and review for info.... and if your unit has not been hacked, the shows are encrypted.... if they are encrypted they cant be played on ur pc....


----------



## ForrestB

Keep in mind that no USB 802.11g wireless adapters work with the HDVR2 or any Series 2 DTivo's. If you want fast transfer speeds, stick with a wired USB2 adapter (Netgear FA120) or an 802.11g Bridge (Zyxel P-330W and others).


----------



## slydog75

sra4ever said:


> all i want to do is copy the programs from my tivo to my computer. do you have to have a hacked tivo to do this? Thanks





Matt1981M said:


> That would be extraction and we cant talk about that here.... check out the "other site" (DDB) and review for info.... and if your unit has not been hacked, the shows are encrypted.... if they are encrypted they cant be played on ur pc....


Actually he's talking about a stand alone tivo and you don't need to hack anything to do that on a stand alone tivo. Here's a FAQ on Tivo's website all about it:

http://www.tivo.com/4.9.19.3.asp


----------



## Dkerr24

Thought I'd post this question on this thread since I haven't seen any replies to my separate thread. I know the answer is in this thread, but there are several conflicting answers...

I've zippered my tivos, but now when I go back to my NPL, it takes about 30 secs to refresh. Can someone tell a Windows person in plain English how to fix this?

I do have the 'Joe' text editor installed, but would really appreciate step-by-step instructions assuming I know absolutely nothing about Unix. 

MRV seems to work, but I can't transfer shows from either DTivo to my pc using Tivo Desktop.

If this helps, I'm running a Linksys WRT54G router with all the default settings set and Netgear FA120 USB/Ethernet adapters on each DTivo:

192.168.1.112
192.168.1.113

Thanks!


----------



## SteelersFan

Look in the Zipper Wiki linked in Gunny's sig under Troubleshooting.


----------



## Dkerr24

SteelersFan said:


> Look in the Zipper Wiki linked in Gunny's sig under Troubleshooting.


Thanks! I had never clicked on his Zipper Wiki - had no idea what it was before.


----------



## llurkin

I've spent the day looking for a short answer to the following question..

If a new drive has been Zippered, will it loose all the hacks if it is put in a different Tivo, and then run a clear and delete on it? It is a new drive with no previous recordings to conserve.


----------



## Gunnyman

clear and delete will remove networking info unless you are wired and are using DHCP but that's about it.


----------



## tca32123

this is just great .. 

My Tivo was frozen, yet again, when I got home. So I reboot the system and now I have a green screen saying :

"A sever error has occured"....leave plugged in for 3 hours, etc...

I never had one issue w/ my Tivo b/f I tried the Zipper. This is frustrating.

What has happened? How do I fix?


----------



## Gunnyman

hard drive corruption that may or may not be fixed by itself
zipper had NOTHING to do with it.
Happened to me 3 days ago on a 3 year old maxtor HD that has been hacked since the day it arrived.


----------



## tca32123

Gunnyman said:


> hard drive corruption that may or may not be fixed by itself
> zipper had NOTHING to do with it.
> Happened to me 3 days ago on a 3 year old maxtor HD that has been hacked since the day it arrived.


Thanks Gunny ..

I don't have a phone line here, will that make a difference? It states to "leave the phone line hooked up".


----------



## Gunnyman

no shouldn't matter
sometimes if the tivo OS is messed up it will try to download it again.
but if it doesn't fix itself you can always just re-image a new HD.


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> clear and delete will remove networking info unless you are wired and are using DHCP but that's about it.


that is why i had problems with the wifi one i setup last week... Was an instacake image and 51 killer didnt resolve issue w/ playing new recordings so i had to then do a cnd and wifi stopped working... Had to zip again to get to work...


----------



## MATT1981M

Dkerr24 said:


> Thought I'd post this question on this thread since I haven't seen any replies to my separate thread. I know the answer is in this thread, but there are several conflicting answers...
> 
> I've zippered my tivos, but now when I go back to my NPL, it takes about 30 secs to refresh. Can someone tell a Windows person in plain English how to fix this?
> 
> I do have the 'Joe' text editor installed, but would really appreciate step-by-step instructions assuming I know absolutely nothing about Unix.
> 
> MRV seems to work, but I can't transfer shows from either DTivo to my pc using Tivo Desktop.
> 
> If this helps, I'm running a Linksys WRT54G router with all the default settings set and Netgear FA120 USB/Ethernet adapters on each DTivo:
> 
> 192.168.1.112
> 192.168.1.113
> 
> Thanks!


if you cant figure it out based on the zipper wiki search for "resolv.conf" and look for a post by me.... I am using my cell.... I put a step by step up b4 for someone....


----------



## solsurfer

Came home from a long weekend to find that my Tivo had been frozen for about 6 hours. I could see a picture of some show stuck on the screen, but tivo wouldn't respond to any commands. Pulled the plug to reboot, and after a few attempts at acquiring the signal, it started up and ran fine for the rest of the night. However, the next day, I woke up to find it frozen again. Went through the same process, and again it was fixed. Ran fine for 2 days, and then this morning it was frozen again, and it would get stuck on the 'acquiring signal' part. Seemed stuck in this state, so I pulled the plug and tried again. Same thing again. Pulled the plug again and now just get the "powering up screen'. 

Reading through past post on similar problems seems like it could be a bad drive, or maybe a 'cron reboot'? Or I suspect I corrupted some file by pulling the plug so many times. Any ideas? 

And more importantly, what can I do to save the shows on the drive? 

Thanks


----------



## yankeestom

What is the best way to change the network settings on a Zippered TiVo that I can't connect to anymore? I can pull the drive and put it back in my PC, but do I run the whole tweak.sh again or is there a batch file on there that will just go through the network configuration part? Will running tweak.sh a second time mess things up?


----------



## MATT1981M

solsurfer said:


> Came home from a long weekend to find that my Tivo had been frozen for about 6 hours. I could see a picture of some show stuck on the screen, but tivo wouldn't respond to any commands. Pulled the plug to reboot, and after a few attempts at acquiring the signal, it started up and ran fine for the rest of the night. However, the next day, I woke up to find it frozen again. Went through the same process, and again it was fixed. Ran fine for 2 days, and then this morning it was frozen again, and it would get stuck on the 'acquiring signal' part. Seemed stuck in this state, so I pulled the plug and tried again. Same thing again. Pulled the plug again and now just get the "powering up screen'.
> 
> Reading through past post on similar problems seems like it could be a bad drive, or maybe a 'cron reboot'? Or I suspect I corrupted some file by pulling the plug so many times. Any ideas?
> 
> And more importantly, what can I do to save the shows on the drive?
> 
> Thanks


i hate to say it... But if it is the drive... You wont be able to save the recordings....


----------



## solsurfer

MATT1981M said:


> i hate to say it... But if it is the drive... You wont be able to save the recordings....


What can I do to check if it is the drive? Hook it up to the pc, boot into linux, and...?

Is there any way to reinstall the instant cake image on that drive without erasing the recordings? If not, can I prepare a new clean drive and somehow pull the recordings onto the new one?


----------



## MATT1981M

solsurfer said:


> What can I do to check if it is the drive? Hook it up to the pc, boot into linux, and...?
> 
> Is there any way to reinstall the instant cake image on that drive without erasing the recordings? If not, can I prepare a new clean drive and somehow pull the recordings onto the new one?


nope nope and nope.... you could try to DD the image to a drive of the same or larger size (but if this image was expanded before you will lose the difference in the drive sizes because it cant be expanded again) to see if the image could be saved on the "faulty" drive... however there are many things that would prevent this from working... if it is a "faulty" drive, it will probably fail during the dd anyway... if it is not a "faulty" drive but is actually a s/w issue, then it probably wont work because of the fact that the new drive will have that same s/w issue... i am not aware of a way to upgrade the s/w on a drive with a new image.... this may be possible if you use an image slice??? dont get your hopes up... i am just throwing ideas out for those linux guru's out there to expand upon.... as far as i know i could be blowing smoke out of my @$$ with the slice idea.... if that is possible i would install a new image on a different drive, then install it and get it working (including recording a show and trying to play it....so you can make sure that you wont have to do a CND to correct the problem and end up deleting the recordings you have worked so hard to save...) and then dd the partitions that image is on to your drive w/ the s/w issue.... that is how i think you would do it but i wouldnt try it till someone is able to give you more "concrete" info.....


----------



## JWThiers

yankeestom said:


> What is the best way to change the network settings on a Zippered TiVo that I can't connect to anymore? I can pull the drive and put it back in my PC, but do I run the whole tweak.sh again or is there a batch file on there that will just go through the network configuration part? Will running tweak.sh a second time mess things up?


Use a serial cable to connect.


----------



## Dkerr24

Ok, 

1) I've edited my etc/resolv.conf file and added my 2 DNS servers. Noone has posted how it should look so I just added these 2 lines to the file: 

search localdomain
nameserver 192.168.1.1
dns 68.94.156.1
dns 68.94.157.1

2) Rebooted Tivo

Still got slow to display NPL. What next? Seems like this problem affects everyone who uses the zipper, why aren't instructions on the zipper to show us how to fix this?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Dkerr24 said:


> Ok,
> 
> 1) I've edited my etc/resolv.conf file and added my 2 DNS servers. Noone has posted how it should look so I just added these 2 lines to the file:
> 
> search localdomain
> nameserver 192.168.1.1
> dns 68.94.156.1
> dns 68.94.157.1
> 
> 2) Rebooted Tivo
> 
> Still got slow to display NPL. What next? Seems like this problem affects everyone who uses the zipper, why aren't instructions on the zipper to show us how to fix this?


The fixed file should read:

search localdomain
nameserver 68.94.156.1

Try that. Of course it might be even easier if you just use the "net config" option in TWP. But now since you've changed the file, you probably ought to get those two dns lines out of there.

EDIT: remember the TWP net config option because your isp will likely change your dns over time and you will have to re-edit. Of course you can avoid all of this by deleting the dns reference from the hosts: line in nsswitch.conf. (All of which is explained at least 5 times in this forum. Check post #2229 for one of the most definitive and informative answers.)


----------



## SteelersFan

Dkerr24 said:


> Ok,
> 
> 1) I've edited my etc/resolv.conf file and added my 2 DNS servers. Noone has posted how it should look so I just added these 2 lines to the file:
> 
> search localdomain
> nameserver 192.168.1.1
> dns 68.94.156.1
> dns 68.94.157.1
> 
> 2) Rebooted Tivo
> 
> Still got slow to display NPL. What next? Seems like this problem affects everyone who uses the zipper, why aren't instructions on the zipper to show us how to fix this?


Have you looked through this thread?


----------



## Dkerr24

Thanks Steelers... I've modified /etc/nsswitch.conf to remove DNS from it and am rebooting both DTivos now to see if that fixed my slow NPL issue.


----------



## ttodd1

Dkerr24 said:


> Seems like this problem affects everyone who uses the zipper, why aren't instructions on the zipper to show us how to fix this?


Because it is covered in the wiki - http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Troubleshooting

and not everyone has this problem.  It is also impossible to set up instructions for people and have it cover every possible senerio that may come up. Researching and learning is everyones best friend.


----------



## yankeestom

yankeestom said:


> What is the best way to change the network settings on a Zippered TiVo that I can't connect to anymore? I can pull the drive and put it back in my PC, but do I run the whole tweak.sh again or is there a batch file on there that will just go through the network configuration part? Will running tweak.sh a second time mess things up?





JWThiers said:


> Use a serial cable to connect.


Noob alert... then what? How do I pull something up once there's a serial cable connection, and what file do I edit or what script do I run once its up?


----------



## Dkerr24

ttodd1 said:


> Because it is covered in the wiki - http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Troubleshooting
> 
> and not everyone has this problem.  It is also impossible to set up instructions for people and have it cover every possible senerio that may come up. Researching and learning is everyones best friend.


No argument it is covered in the zipper wiki. It would be nice if an example file was shown with the entries added to show us what the file should look like when we are editing it.

And I agree this has been covered many times, but you and I both know how difficult the search feature is to use on any vBulletin forum.

And do I really want to learn Linux? No. Probably this will be my only experience with this operating system. Unix reminds me of my old DOS days using EDLIN. Glad I don't have to deal with that anymore.

If anything, my difficulties in using the zipper and the responses I received will make me think twice about being short with newbies asking questions. I am used to it, since my job involves taking cryptic responses from programmers and converting them to plain English for field users.


----------



## rbautch

I set up the Zipper to make the DNS equal to the IP address, which works for most people. I did it this way because most people don't know what DNS is, and prompting newbies to enter it would lead to even more questions. Not having a valid DNS (like setting it 0.0.0.0, or other things discussed here) also causes issues, as I discussed here. Still, I'll look into making this more fool-proof for newbie users.


----------



## MATT1981M

Dkerr24 said:


> No argument it is covered in the zipper wiki. It would be nice if an example file was shown with the entries added to show us what the file should look like when we are editing it.
> 
> And I agree this has been covered many times, but you and I both know how difficult the search feature is to use on any vBulletin forum.
> 
> And do I really want to learn Linux? No. Probably this will be my only experience with this operating system. Unix reminds me of my old DOS days using EDLIN. Glad I don't have to deal with that anymore.
> 
> If anything, my difficulties in using the zipper and the responses I received will make me think twice about being short with newbies asking questions. I am used to it, since my job involves taking cryptic responses from programmers and converting them to plain English for field users.


as i mentioned i had posted how to do this.... the post is here... if what you have done doesnt work.... then change the same setting using twp.... THEN IT WILL WORK!!!! i am up to 38 dtivos zipped for friends and myself and have had 17 have this problem... 10 of which were fixed by editing the resolv.conf file.... the other 7 needed the twp setting updated....


----------



## MATT1981M

rbautch said:


> I set up the Zipper to make the DNS equal to the IP address, which works for most people. I did it this way because most people don't know what DNS is, and prompting newbies to enter it would lead to even more questions. Not having a valid DNS (like setting it 0.0.0.0, or other things discussed here) also causes issues, as I discussed here. Still, I'll look into making this more fool-proof for newbie users.


maybe a new script to be added to the zipper to correct the resolv.conf ....but then running it is just as hard as fixing this way....hmm


----------



## solsurfer

solsurfer said:


> Came home from a long weekend to find that my Tivo had been frozen for about 6 hours. I could see a picture of some show stuck on the screen, but tivo wouldn't respond to any commands. Pulled the plug to reboot, and after a few attempts at acquiring the signal, it started up and ran fine for the rest of the night. However, the next day, I woke up to find it frozen again. Went through the same process, and again it was fixed. Ran fine for 2 days, and then this morning it was frozen again, and it would get stuck on the 'acquiring signal' part. Seemed stuck in this state, so I pulled the plug and tried again. Same thing again. Pulled the plug again and now just get the "powering up screen'.
> 
> Reading through past post on similar problems seems like it could be a bad drive, or maybe a 'cron reboot'? Or I suspect I corrupted some file by pulling the plug so many times. Any ideas?
> 
> And more importantly, what can I do to save the shows on the drive?
> 
> Thanks


Well, it's not the drive. I suspected the Tivo might be overheating or something (fan has been unplugged for years), so I unplugged it for a while then plugged it back in. It would quickly show the "powering up" screen, but then it would flick to black with a white, horizontal stripe running up the screen - kind of like a power failure or something. Almost like flipping the power switch. And it would do this 4 or 5 times, then give the powering up screen, only to repeat the process.

I just re-imaged and installed a clean drive and got the same problem, so it must be something with the hardware. Any ideas? Power supply? Fixes? Or time for a new box? (It's a dtvio hdvr2).

BTW - Gunny, I like the new photos 

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

Dkerr24 said:


> No argument it is covered in the zipper wiki. It would be nice if an example file was shown with the entries added to show us what the file should look like when we are editing it.


Good idea, YOU can edit the wiki and add that info, Thats how wiki's work.



Dkerr24 said:


> And I agree this has been covered many times, but you and I both know how difficult the search feature is to use on any vBulletin forum.


But really did you try the search function. I just searched this thread for NPL and got 49 results on 2 pages. Most of which were directly related to your problem, Some directly told how to fix the problem and more alluded to how to fix the problem. 49 Posts is NOT an unreasonable number to read. And dispite that you still got the help with minimal fuss.



Dkerr24 said:


> And do I really want to learn Linux? No. Probably this will be my only experience with this operating system. Unix reminds me of my old DOS days using EDLIN. Glad I don't have to deal with that anymore.


You don't have to know everything about linux, Heck I don't. But a few basic skills and commands are required. like editing a file. It isn't difficult to figure out Here is one thing that will help, If you know a command but aren't sure of the exact syntax type the command followed by a space and --help (thats 2 dashes help)(I should put that in the wiki as well) for example you want to edit a file with joe, type "joe --help" and it will tell you everything you need to know.



Dkerr24 said:


> If anything, my difficulties in using the zipper and the responses I received will make me think twice about being short with newbies asking questions. I am used to it, since my job involves taking cryptic responses from programmers and converting them to plain English for field users.


On the main Zipper page where you got the instructions Did you read this:

" Important Information Before You Begin: 
Note 1: If you've never cracked open your Tivo, you likely don't have the basic knowledge required to 
hack your Tivo with The Zipper. One alternative to The Zipper is an easy-to-use product called PTVnet, 
which you can download for $20, or purchase on a pre-hacked hard drive. If you'd rather continue with 
The Zipper instead, first learn some basic skills like how to remove your Tivo's hard drive an install it in your 
computer using the Hinsdale or Weaknees guides. Also, having an "Instantcake" CD ($20 from PTVupgrade, 
links below) with a fresh software image ready to go is a great insurance policy just in case things go 
awry."

A big part of the cryptic responses is to make it a learning experience. If someone asks how to bake a cake from scratch the best way get them to learn is to hand them a cookbook and say look on page 24 and let them read it and figure it out. Then if they have a question about what they read or need to do help them some more. Otherwise you might as well have someone do it for you. PTV Upgrade is in exactly that business. Zipper is more for the Do-it-Yourselfers. You have to work a little for it and learn something.

Sorry for coming down on you but the last part made it sound like you didn't appreciate the help you were getting. A lot of people offer help for free for something that is a hobby and you made it seem like they are being short with you for not spoon feeding you the answer. Try thanks for the help guys, you made me work for it, but I learned something in the process.

Word of advice if you think people are being short with you here, don't post at DDB, they will eat you alive and not think twice about it.

I'll get off my soapbox now


----------



## Dkerr24

Thanks for the advice, JW. And I did post the step-by-step instructions how to fix the slow NPL in another thread. I like your analogy of baking a cake. My instructions are like reading a cookbook, not a treasure hunt.

I'm sure you can search for it.


----------



## MATT1981M

solsurfer said:


> Well, it's not the drive. I suspected the Tivo might be overheating or something (fan has been unplugged for years), so I unplugged it for a while then plugged it back in. It would quickly show the "powering up" screen, but then it would flick to black with a white, horizontal stripe running up the screen - kind of like a power failure or something. Almost like flipping the power switch. And it would do this 4 or 5 times, then give the powering up screen, only to repeat the process.
> 
> I just re-imaged and installed a clean drive and got the same problem, so it must be something with the hardware. Any ideas? Power supply? Fixes? Or time for a new box? (It's a dtvio hdvr2).
> 
> BTW - Gunny, I like the new photos
> 
> Thanks


my guess is ps... The fan not working is a sure sign of possible overheating and the first to go would the ps... You can get a replacement from weaknees.com


----------



## solsurfer

MATT1981M said:


> my guess is ps... The fan not working is a sure sign of possible overheating and the first to go would the ps... You can get a replacement from weaknees.com


Well the fan not working was my fault - I pulled the plug to keep the noise down. Temp levels were normally well withi guidelines, though. I'll try replacing the power supply to see if that works. Might be a good excuse to upgrade to that HD tivo I've been considering...

If anybody recognizes the symptoms and has a different diagnosis please let me know.


----------



## joeblough

i noticed over at DDB that there was recently a new push of software from D*. it looks like my dsr6000 has loaded this, because all my old recordings (unencrypted) are now not playable, and my cachecard driver is not loading. the box was originally zippered onto a single 400GB drive with the instantcake dsr6000 image.

questions:

1) shouldnt have zipper prevented a software update from taking place by default? or does fakecall cause it to go ahead and install updates?

2) can i re-apply zipper and still keep all my recordings? if i re-zipper from the CD i built last time, won't it just re-load the old kernel/software and then the box will try to upgrade itself again?

3) if i understand how the tivo works, it has 2 distinct sets of root and user partitions. the new software would have been loaded on the backup partition. if i just go in and edit bootpage to make it boot from the other set of paritions, i'll get my zippered tivo back, right? what will happen if another software update comes down? or will it just try to install the new s/w again and i'lll end up back where i started?

4) at a minimum i should be able to just put the disk in my PC and install the cachecard driver and do the encryption patch, right?

i searched the thread and read about 10 pages back and i dont see anyone discussing this. i would have thought more people would have been hit by this.

thanks for any replies...


----------



## MATT1981M

joeblough said:


> i noticed over at DDB that there was recently a new push of software from D*. it looks like my dsr6000 has loaded this, because all my old recordings (unencrypted) are now not playable, and my cachecard driver is not loading. the box was originally zippered onto a single 400GB drive with the instantcake dsr6000 image.
> 
> questions:
> 
> 1) shouldnt have zipper prevented a software update from taking place by default? or does fakecall cause it to go ahead and install updates?
> 
> 2) can i re-apply zipper and still keep all my recordings? if i re-zipper from the CD i built last time, won't it just re-load the old kernel/software and then the box will try to upgrade itself again?
> 
> 3) if i understand how the tivo works, it has 2 distinct sets of root and user partitions. the new software would have been loaded on the backup partition. if i just go in and edit bootpage to make it boot from the other set of paritions, i'll get my zippered tivo back, right? what will happen if another software update comes down? or will it just try to install the new s/w again and i'lll end up back where i started?
> 
> 4) at a minimum i should be able to just put the disk in my PC and install the cachecard driver and do the encryption patch, right?
> 
> i searched the thread and read about 10 pages back and i dont see anyone discussing this. i would have thought more people would have been hit by this.
> 
> thanks for any replies...


your dsr6000 should be 6.2 sw... try to zipper it as is... say no to the image install... say yes to recordings....then telnet in after it is done and you have booted the dtivo and run the tweak.sh.....


----------



## ForrestB

The Philips DSR6000 is a Series 1 DTivo and can't be Zippered. It's probably running version 3.x software.


----------



## MATT1981M

ForrestB said:


> The Philips DSR6000 is a Series 1 DTivo and can't be Zippered. It's probably running version 3.x software.


ahhh thats right... i forgot that the zipper doesnt work on series 1 tivos...


----------



## joeblough

yeah -- sorry. i recently did an hdtivo with zipper and i got confused...

i manually redid the stuff and my old recordings are still hosed... no idea what's gone wrong.


----------



## SHStormont

I have a DSR7000 that started off with 1 x 40GB drive. A while back, I added a 200GB drive (followed Hinsdale UPGRADE CONFIGURATION #1), but hadn't updated the kernel so I was only using 137GB.

After installing the Zipper, I now have the new kernel and the TIVO lists:

/dev/hda4 ext2 124M
/dev/hda9 ext2 124M

Is there anyway to now expand so that I can use the extra space (and preserve my recordings)? Or since I already expanded the drive once when I added the 200GB drive, am I now stuck buying a 3rd drive and then following "UPGRADE CONFIGURATION #4" in the Hinsdale guide?


----------



## JWThiers

Dkerr24 said:


> Thanks for the advice, JW. And I did post the step-by-step instructions how to fix the slow NPL in another thread. I like your analogy of baking a cake. My instructions are like reading a cookbook, not a treasure hunt.
> 
> I'm sure you can search for it.


Not a problem, I just linked to it from the wiki. Thanks for the post.


----------



## gnut

Ok, I am a idiot, I will admit. I have looked everywhere to find out what is causing my problem. I had a reboot problem on my second DVR and didnt have the jumper installed! Thanks, but it looks like my TWP is gone so trying to rerun tweak. So i was missing the rbautch_files.tgz and I have them on my mac. FTP'd to my tivo and for some reason it is saying read-only filesystem. I have checked the permissions on the file and everything looks ok. Not sure what I am doing wrong. Tried 2 different FTP programs and the same. Also chmod on the file, to make sure it was rw and still the same. Any help appreciated.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## gnut

OK, Never Mind, told you I was a idiot, found it, Had to go to the bash and type rw. Found it in one of the post. Sorry to bother you guys. Try to fix my on problems with all the good information here. Again thanks for everything. I love the zipper, well maybe not love but like!


----------



## Human123

rbautch said:


> The nsswitch.conf file determines what services are used to handle different tasks, including DNS. The default entry for resolving names is
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> hosts: files dns
> 
> This means that to resolve a name, your tivo will look to the /etc/hosts file, and if that fails, it will then try your DNS. If you delete the DNS entry, then it will only use the hosts file, and will never use DNS. This also means that you will not be able to resolve names other than your other tivos, so you won't be able to use wget to download files for the latest enhancement script for example. That should be fine for most folks, since you really have no need to resolve names at all. What causes the slow now playing list is when DNS doesn't work, and it keeps trying to resolve the names of your other tivos until it finally fails. When it does finally fail, that's when your NPL shows up again. IMO, the options are as follows:
> 
> 1. Set a valid DNS that will resolve names quickly. This requires your router to be connected to the Internet, and will allow you to use wget for downloads. This requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf
> 
> 2. Set a valid DNS, and also add your other tivo IP's to /etc/hosts. This eliminates the need to have your router connected to the Internet, since it will look to the hosts file first before it tries to resolve names with DNS. This will keep NPL from getting slow, but if you want to use wget downloads, you'll need to connect your router to the Internet.
> 
> 3. Set your DNS to 0.0.0.0 so name resolution requests fail quickly. This will keep your NPL from getting slow, but will prevent wget and other downloads. This also requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf
> 
> There's a few more combinations that should work fine, but this gives you an idea of what you're trying to achieve...quick failure or quick resolution.


Can anyone give an example of the format?
#1 says to set a valid dns, does it matter if you use your #1 dns or #2?
How do you do this if you do not modify either file? In other words, where do you put the dns info?
Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

Human123 said:


> Can anyone give an example of the format?
> #1 says to set a valid dns, does it matter if you use your #1 dns or #2?
> How do you do this if you do not modify either file? In other words, where do you put the dns info?
> Thanks


The information you are quoting looks incomplete, I would check the wiki troubleshooting page (see my sig). It boils down to you will need to edit resolv.conf and maybe hosts as suggested in solution 1 and 2 of the wiki. I would use dns 1, but it shouldn't matter as long as it is a valid dns server.


----------



## rbautch

Human123 said:


> Can anyone give an example of the format?
> #1 says to set a valid dns, does it matter if you use your #1 dns or #2?
> How do you do this if you do not modify either file? In other words, where do you put the dns info?
> Thanks


You set DNS in Tivo's MFS. The easiest way to modify it is using Tivowebplus (netconfig module).


----------



## rbautch

I updated this post with info on how to determine and enter a valid DNS in the MFS database.


----------



## The Bird

First Thanks to rbautch, gunnyman, and all who've created this fantastic script.

Here's my issue: Because of vonage I had 2 networks Vonage 192.168.102.0 and Linksys 192.168.15.0. 1 zippered tivo is on Linksys network and the other 2 on the vonage network. 

I've since changed all devices to the Linksys network (192.168.15.1) and thought after re-booting the Tivos DHCP would put them all on the same network, but the Tivos on the vonage network still have the static addresses I assigned when I ran the zipper (yesterday).

I can easily connect back to the vonage network and hyper-term to change the network settings, but once in what do I do.

I'm hoping not do pull the drives out again just to change the network settings.

Any suggestions.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Use the Net Config option in TivoWebPlus to change your network settings.


----------



## msommer

If after changing the network values in netconfig and rebooting, the TIVO's still show the initial network setup from the initial zipper install, try looking at the file" /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author". When I ran the zipper on one of my HDVR2's, no matter what I set the net config to, it always changed back to the inital values I entered during the zipper process.

It turned out that there was a section in the rc.sysinit.author file that should have been removed after the zipper install completed but wasn't.

This is the help I received from RBAUTCH:
Originally Posted by rbautch
There are a few lines toward the end of the author file that set up network parameters. They start with something link "one-time network setup may be deleted". After you telnet in and run tweak.sh for the first time, it will remove those lines automatically, so your tivo doesnt revert back to the initial settings everytime it reboots. If it doesn't go in there and manually remove them.


----------



## MATT1981M

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Use the Net Config option in TivoWebPlus to change your network settings.


ditto....lol


----------



## TransModeV

I am getting errors with tivoweb+ after a month of working great. I did not add any new mod or any thing was hoping that you could help me out these are the error message from twp mods.

now showing

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
no value given for parameter "dst" to "get_tzoffset"
while executing
"get_tzoffset $time"
(procedure "ftime" line 2)
invoked from within
"ftime $seconds "%a""
(procedure "print_nowshowingrow" line 108)
invoked from within
"print_nowshowingrow $chan $rec $nstype $rcount"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
if {$nstype == 6} {
print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
(procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

all the search mod are doing this too. ANY ideas

any help would be great

thanks
TMV


----------



## MATT1981M

TransModeV said:


> I am getting errors with tivoweb+ after a month of working great. I did not add any new mod or any thing was hoping that you could help me out these are the error message from twp mods.
> 
> now showing
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_nowshowing '' ''
> no value given for parameter "dst" to "get_tzoffset"
> while executing
> "get_tzoffset $time"
> (procedure "ftime" line 2)
> invoked from within
> "ftime $seconds "%a""
> (procedure "print_nowshowingrow" line 108)
> invoked from within
> "print_nowshowingrow $chan $rec $nstype $rcount"
> ("uplevel" body line 4)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> if {$nstype == 6} {
> print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
> (procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> all the search mod are doing this too. ANY ideas
> 
> any help would be great
> 
> thanks
> TMV


at a bash prompt type *ps*....then look for the line w/ tivowebplus and take note of the # to the far left.... then type *kill XXX* where XXX is the # to the far left of tivowebplus..... then type *ps* again and make sure tivowebplus is not showing up anymore.... then type *twp* and wait.... you will see _*--caching 732 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)*_ and the output will stall for a few seconds or minutes...when you see something like _*now accepting connections*_ or something like that, then try to use twp....if that doesnt work reboot the dtivo and wait till it is loaded....


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> at a bash prompt type *ps*....then look for the line w/ tivowebplus and take note of the # to the far left.... then type *kill XXX* where XXX is the # to the far left of tivowebplus..... then type *ps* again and make sure tivowebplus is not showing up anymore.... then type *twp* and wait.... you will see _*--caching 732 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)*_ and the output will stall for a few seconds or minutes...when you see something like _*now accepting connections*_ or something like that, then try to use twp....if that doesnt work reboot the dtivo and wait till it is loaded....


Have we been having this problem a lot lately or is it me? This looks like something for the wiki.


----------



## The Bird

Thanks Luv2DrvFst & msommer, 

I selected not to install TWP and 'JOE' since I thought I would not use them.  

So what command line to edit the file" /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author" without JOE

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

The Bird said:


> Thanks Luv2DrvFst & msommer,
> 
> I selected not to install TWP and 'JOE' since I thought I would not use them.
> 
> So what command line(s) would allow me to either install TWP or JOE
> OR simply edit the file" /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author" without JOE
> 
> Thanks


it would probably be easiest to ftp the rbautch-files.tgz file from your zipper tools cd to /hacks directory on your tivo then telnet in and

*cd /hacks 
sh tweak-uninstall.sh 
sh tweak.sh*

this will uninstall the tweaks then install them again this time install TWP and joe (if that is what you wanted). Another option is to follow the installation instructions from the TWP support page to install TWP, and then install Hackman following the install instructions for it in the readme and us hackman to edit the system files when you need to.


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> Have we been having this problem a lot lately or is it me? This looks like something for the wiki.


i have been trying to duplicate this w/ my 3 tivos.... so far no luck... i made 2 more serial null modem cables and have hooked them up to 3 old win98 ibm aptiva desktops i got at an auction for 5.00 all together...nobody wanted them and i figured i could go "office space" on 'em and it would be worth the 5.00.... turns out they work beautifully for this purpose... so i imaged them and set them to capture the bash output from the dtivo's....so far only one dtivo has had the issue... and i saw nothing wrong with the output... it hapenned the day after it rebooted... i think sometimes the dtivo doesnt load correctly after the cron safe reboot and this happens....i wish there was a way to schedule twp to kill itself like 2 hrs after the reboot and then to reboot itself after.....is this possible with cron????


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

MATT1981M said:


> i wish there was a way to schedule twp to kill itself like 2 hrs after the reboot and then to reboot itself after.....is this possible with cron????


Sure, you can put a line in the crontab (the file named root) to stop/start TWP whenever you like. Obviously TWP will get killed on a reboot and restarted on boot (via the author file). Maybe you might want to edit your author file so that it doesn't restart TWP on boot and you can start it with cron. Your choice. Cheat off the lines that are in the crontab already that stop and start TWP to get the syntax right. Then just choose whatever times you want to stop it and start it.


----------



## MATT1981M

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Sure, you can put a line in the crontab (the file named root) to stop/start TWP whenever you like. Obviously TWP will get killed on a reboot and restarted on boot (via the author file). Maybe you might want to edit your author file so that it doesn't restart TWP on boot and you can start it with cron. Your choice. Cheat off the lines that are in the crontab already that stop and start TWP to get the syntax right. Then just choose whatever times you want to stop it and start it.


thanks!!!!!


----------



## solsurfer

solsurfer said:


> Came home from a long weekend to find that my Tivo had been frozen for about 6 hours. I could see a picture of some show stuck on the screen, but tivo wouldn't respond to any commands. Pulled the plug to reboot, and after a few attempts at acquiring the signal, it started up and ran fine for the rest of the night. However, the next day, I woke up to find it frozen again. Went through the same process, and again it was fixed. Ran fine for 2 days, and then this morning it was frozen again, and it would get stuck on the 'acquiring signal' part. Seemed stuck in this state, so I pulled the plug and tried again. Same thing again. Pulled the plug again and now just get the "powering up screen'.
> 
> Reading through past post on similar problems seems like it could be a bad drive, or maybe a 'cron reboot'? Or I suspect I corrupted some file by pulling the plug so many times. Any ideas?
> 
> And more importantly, what can I do to save the shows on the drive?
> 
> Thanks


Just wanted to let future readers know, I was able to determine that it was, in fact, the power supply. Picked up a new one from weaknees for about 50 bucks and that solved the problem right away. My guess is that as the power supply started to fail, it was sending inconsistent voltage, causing the odd behavior.


----------



## Scott D

Can somebody tell me what the actual command is when the script (sh tweak.sh) tells me.....

Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.

It downloads just fine before that message but it won't go any further than that message above. I tried everything but the right thing. It goes on to tell me to rerun it again using the directions for Windows XP users and not to worry. Well, I'm worried. What does this mean?

What is the right way do do this with Windows XP?

Oh, and I tried puTTy software too. Don't work.


----------



## Gunnyman

for the probably 263rd time  unset crlf


----------



## Scott D

That may be so, but, how this happened, is beyond me.

I used that command from the Windows built in command prompt. Here's what I did and here's what I got.

Typed in this....

telnet <press enter>
unset crlf <press enter>
o <IP address of tivo>

Got bash......

cd /hacks <press enter>
sh tweak.sh <press enter>

Somehow down the line I get a whole bunch of unzip switches command parameters. It used to be able to download but now it's all screwed up.

That's what is happening right now. I am redoing everything from scratch. I just now installed a backup image on the HD (again) and it is in tivo booting up.

Next, I'll run the zipper. Back to tivo for boot up.

Remove drive back to PC and expand drive. It's at 35 hrs.

Reinstall back to tivo. boot it up again. Check recording space. If good, re-run the tweak program as written above.

With all that said, it should work. We'll see.

One possible cause of a problem. My kernel is classified as a zip file by the icon next to it. Yours on the zipper web page is a rar type file. The file size of that file is exactly like yours. When I expand the drive, I get a GSOD. If I don't, it's fine. Should I let it run overnight?


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> for the probably 263rd time  unset crlf


i think it was actually the 264th time....


----------



## MATT1981M

solsurfer said:


> Just wanted to let future readers know, I was able to determine that it was, in fact, the power supply. Picked up a new one from weaknees for about 50 bucks and that solved the problem right away. My guess is that as the power supply started to fail, it was sending inconsistent voltage, causing the odd behavior.


im glad you got it fixed....now plug the fan in and you wont have this problem again!!!! .... thanks as well for posting that it was resolved and quoting your orig post so other newbies can see the resolution linked to the problem....


----------



## Scott D

Ok. Apparently, the TiVowebplus is not working. I can tell you all about the errors it gives me real good.

Here's what doesn't work......

TiVowebplus
installation of tweak.sh
Expanding hard drive to full capacity (320 GB) I only get 120 hrs. If I go beyond that, I get the GSOD.

As it goes for tweak, I have still yet to find out after I run that file just once, all I can do thereafter is perform some stupid unzip program. ls, dos2unix and others all execute that thing. I have no idea what it is supposed to do correctly all the way through. Personally, I'm getting tired of reloading the hard drive from scratch.

I tried rebooting it, running other scripts such as superpatch, but nothing works. I'm not even sure if the kernel is correct. Just to point out so that we have a clear understanding here, running the zipper with the hard drive installed in the PC, it said that the zipper hacked this TiVo successfuly. Shouldn't I be able to use the full capacity now? After I run the expand command. It did say around 300 hrs of recordings are possible.

The only possibility I can think of is that directories like busybox already was in existence before I ran the zipper. Perhaps since it could not create that directory it did not install or load anything into that directory? I don't know. I'm almost inclined to go back and do this hack the manual way. At least I knew what was going on in there. Everything in the zipper is automated. I'm sure it's great and all, but in my situation, I have no idea what it is doing behind the scenes and where the failures are occurring.


----------



## JWThiers

Scott D said:


> Ok. Apparently, the TiVowebplus is not working. I can tell you all about the errors it gives me real good.
> 
> Here's what doesn't work......
> 
> TiVowebplus
> installation of tweak.sh
> Expanding hard drive to full capacity (320 GB) I only get 120 hrs. If I go beyond that, I get the GSOD.
> 
> As it goes for tweak, I have still yet to find out after I run that file just once, all I can do thereafter is perform some stupid unzip program. ls, dos2unix and others all execute that thing. I have no idea what it is supposed to do correctly all the way through. Personally, I'm getting tired of reloading the hard drive from scratch.
> 
> I tried rebooting it, running other scripts such as superpatch, but nothing works. I'm not even sure if the kernel is correct. Just to point out so that we have a clear understanding here, running the zipper with the hard drive installed in the PC, it said that the zipper hacked this TiVo successfuly. Shouldn't I be able to use the full capacity now? After I run the expand command. It did say around 300 hrs of recordings are possible.
> 
> The only possibility I can think of is that directories like busybox already was in existence before I ran the zipper. Perhaps since it could not create that directory it did not install or load anything into that directory? I don't know. I'm almost inclined to go back and do this hack the manual way. At least I knew what was going on in there. Everything in the zipper is automated. I'm sure it's great and all, but in my situation, I have no idea what it is doing behind the scenes and where the failures are occurring.


You shouldn't have to run dos2unix at all. Since it sounds like you have been installing a fresh image and not keeping any recordings you don't have anything to loose so try from scratch again 1 more time and very carefully follow the instructions on the zipper page. work flow should be:

install new tivo drive in PC 
boot from boot cd 
insert and mount tools cd 
run zipper and install image on drive 
unmount tools cd 
reboot with boot cd 
insert and mount tools cd 
run zipper (DO NOT INSTALL IMAGE) (this copies hacks to tivo) 
unmount tools cd 
install drive in tivo 
boot tivo 
telnet in and install hacks. use the unset crlf then run tweak.sh, this installs the hacks. 
reboot tivo

should be ready to rock at this point.


----------



## MATT1981M

Scott D said:


> Ok. Apparently, the TiVowebplus is not working. I can tell you all about the errors it gives me real good.
> 
> Here's what doesn't work......
> 
> TiVowebplus
> installation of tweak.sh
> Expanding hard drive to full capacity (320 GB) I only get 120 hrs. If I go beyond that, I get the GSOD.
> 
> As it goes for tweak, I have still yet to find out after I run that file just once, all I can do thereafter is perform some stupid unzip program. ls, dos2unix and others all execute that thing. I have no idea what it is supposed to do correctly all the way through. Personally, I'm getting tired of reloading the hard drive from scratch.
> 
> I tried rebooting it, running other scripts such as superpatch, but nothing works. I'm not even sure if the kernel is correct. Just to point out so that we have a clear understanding here, running the zipper with the hard drive installed in the PC, it said that the zipper hacked this TiVo successfuly. Shouldn't I be able to use the full capacity now? After I run the expand command. It did say around 300 hrs of recordings are possible.
> 
> The only possibility I can think of is that directories like busybox already was in existence before I ran the zipper. Perhaps since it could not create that directory it did not install or load anything into that directory? I don't know. I'm almost inclined to go back and do this hack the manual way. At least I knew what was going on in there. Everything in the zipper is automated. I'm sure it's great and all, but in my situation, I have no idea what it is doing behind the scenes and where the failures are occurring.


did you buy the lba48 boot cd and use the kernel included for the zipper cd.... if not, it is probably the fact that your kernel is not lba48 aware and is not able to use the full capacity of the drive.... this would explain why the tivowebplus installation wont work and why the tweak.sh script wont run... they are found above the 137GB mark


----------



## Scott D

Yes I did get that disc. It installed the kernel just fine. No problem there. I put that kernel found in s2_kernels/3.1.5/ directory to the tools disc.


Just for kicks and grins, I looked at the file called zipper through a text editor to see what it might say. I was very tired during my last post and didn't think of that until today  

Everything in the zipper functioned correctly. It's the steps that follow that doesn't work quite as well. It depends how the TiVo feels at that moment. Sometime all I get is the unzip commands. You know. If you ask for help on that program IE pkunzip /? or /h.

Other times it just bugs out by giving me various messeges as to why it can't do it today. CRLF I used the unset command there
Unable to download is another.

I'm going to try once more to run the tweak script and see what happens.


UPDATE......................................

Downloading latest enhancement scripts
error unknown parameter '-O-'

Usage instructions are next

Download failed 

Tells me to make sure my TiVo is on the internet (it should be) and a few other things.

Tivo address is........... 192.168.1.101
Router address is....... 192.168.1.1


----------



## The Bird

JWThiers said:


> it would probably be easiest to ftp the rbautch-files.tgz file from your zipper tools cd to /hacks directory on your tivo then telnet in and
> 
> *cd /hacks
> sh tweak-uninstall.sh
> sh tweak.sh*
> 
> this will uninstall the tweaks then install them again this time install TWP and joe (if that is what you wanted). Another option is to follow the installation instructions from the TWP support page to install TWP, and then install Hackman following the install instructions for it in the readme and us hackman to edit the system files when you need to.


Thanks JWT, uninstall/re-install w/TWP worked (changed IP in netConfig) all was fine until today when it was re-booted and went back to the original IP entered when it was first zippered.

So it looks like I have to pull the hard drive and re-zipper. Should I un-unistall tweak before re-zippering or it does it matter?


----------



## Scott D

My last resort is to downgrade to version 3.1.1 and let the TiVo upgrade itself to 6.2 and try again. This, I feel, is my best option.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

The Bird said:


> Thanks JWT, uninstall/re-install w/TWP worked (changed IP in netConfig) all was fine until today when it was re-booted and went back to the original IP entered when it was first zippered.
> 
> So it looks like I have to pull the hard drive and re-zipper. Should I un-unistall tweak before re-zippering or it does it matter?


No! Don't zipper again. Just edit your author file and comment out the 3 lines in this section:

######### One-time Zipper network setup. May be deleted. ###########
mount -o remount,rw /
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.201 192.168.1.1 yes linksys
mount -o remount,ro /
######### End of Zipper network setup. ######################

This code is re-setting your network settings on reboot. Comment this section out by putting a # at the beginning of each line. Then change your IP settings from TWP again, reboot, and you should be all set. You can easily edit the author file by simple typing:

rw (this sets the root file system to read/write)
author (this is a shortcut to editing rc.sysinit.author
(comment out the lines from above)
reboot


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Scott D said:


> My last resort is to downgrade to version 3.1.1 and let the TiVo upgrade itself to 6.2 and try again. This, I feel, is my best option.


Scott, you need a strong shot of optimism. Sounds like you're having DNS problems (though it would be real helpful if you would post exactly the messages and errors you are getting). Have you tried just ftp'ing over the file rbautch-files.tgz and putting it in the same directory as tweak.sh (probably /hacks) and then re-installing the enhancements? You might have to uninstall first if it tells you to, then run tweak.sh.


----------



## JWThiers

The Bird said:


> Thanks JWT, uninstall/re-install w/TWP worked (changed IP in netConfig) all was fine until today when it was re-booted and went back to the original IP entered when it was first zippered.
> 
> So it looks like I have to pull the hard drive and re-zipper. Should I un-unistall tweak before re-zippering or it does it matter?


Try changing the IP again in TWP and restarting manually to see if it takes first.


----------



## MATT1981M

Scott D said:


> Yes I did get that disc. It installed the kernel just fine. No problem there. I put that kernel found in s2_kernels/3.1.5/ directory to the tools disc.
> 
> Just for kicks and grins, I looked at the file called zipper through a text editor to see what it might say. I was very tired during my last post and didn't think of that until today
> 
> Everything in the zipper functioned correctly. It's the steps that follow that doesn't work quite as well. It depends how the TiVo feels at that moment. Sometime all I get is the unzip commands. You know. If you ask for help on that program IE pkunzip /? or /h.
> 
> Other times it just bugs out by giving me various messeges as to why it can't do it today. CRLF I used the unset command there
> Unable to download is another.
> 
> I'm going to try once more to run the tweak script and see what happens.
> 
> UPDATE......................................
> 
> Downloading latest enhancement scripts
> error unknown parameter '-O-'
> 
> Usage instructions are next
> 
> Download failed
> 
> Tells me to make sure my TiVo is on the internet (it should be) and a few other things.
> 
> Tivo address is........... 192.168.1.101
> Router address is....... 192.168.1.1


 you are missing the "rbautch....." file....ftp it to the dtivo in the same folder as the tweak.sh file and then chmod it and run the tweak.sh.... sorry for the crude reply... i am running late for work....check the wiki... it has more info....


----------



## Scott D

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Scott, you need a strong shot of optimism. Sounds like you're having DNS problems (though it would be real helpful if you would post exactly the messages and errors you are getting). Have you tried just ftp'ing over the file rbautch-files.tgz and putting it in the same directory as tweak.sh (probably /hacks) and then re-installing the enhancements? You might have to uninstall first if it tells you to, then run tweak.sh.


Been there, done that. I'm upgrading version 3.1.1 to 6.2.

I got tired of play this worthless losing game.

I'll try it this way and see what happens.


----------



## ronkuba

I have three Tivo's. Used the zipper on all three. All was well on the first two but the hr10-250 usb doesn't even light up. I'm using a wired network and a linksys usb200.
Is there something extra I have to do on the hdtivo? Any help would be great.


----------



## Gunnyman

get an FA120
there is a VERY limited number of adapters that work with an HD Tivo.
The Netgear FA120 is one of them.


----------



## ronkuba

On the linksys usb200 I would think I would at lease get a power light. Is that right? I just don't want to spend the money on a netgear adaptor if ther is some thing wrong with the usb port. Also what are the adaptors that you can use?


----------



## MATT1981M

ronkuba said:


> On the linksys usb200 I would think I would at lease get a power light. Is that right? I just don't want to spend the money on a netgear adaptor if ther is some thing wrong with the usb port. Also what are the adaptors that you can use?


you HAVE to run the tweak.sh script to get the USB200M to work... the FA120 works with pretty much anything... as has been mentioned many times over, there is limited usb nic support with the HR10-250...


----------



## Scott D

Well, at least the zipper worked fully and correctly. 

The only problem I have is small. I restored my original drive with version 3.1.1 and got back my 35 hrs. I went through the zipper again, after it updated itself, and it ran great. No problems. Even tweak ran great. Rebooted it up, everything is just fine. Works as advertised.

Here's my problem. I want to expand my drive to maximum capacity. I have a 320 GB drive and currently I'm only using 35 hrs of it. Soooooo, I take it out and reinstall it to my PC, boot up the $5.00 disc I got and when I got the prompt, I typed this in....

mfsadd -x /dev/hda

I got a number of 366 hrs of capacity. Great. All I got to do now is reinstall it back into my TiVo and I'm done with mucho recordeing space.

Nope. I get the GSOD. A severe error has occurred. Can you help me with this? Last time this happened, I left it plugged in all night long with no success.


I'm going to try reloadig the kernel manually and see what happens. Well, it's not that. Why does it have to happen to me??????


----------



## rbautch

Scott D said:


> Well, at least the zipper worked fully and correctly.
> 
> The only problem I have is small. I restored my original drive with version 3.1.1 and got back my 35 hrs. I went through the zipper again, after it updated itself, and it ran great. No problems. Even tweak ran great. Rebooted it up, everything is just fine. Works as advertised.
> 
> Here's my problem. I want to expand my drive to maximum capacity. I have a 320 GB drive and currently I'm only using 35 hrs of it. Soooooo, I take it out and reinstall it to my PC, boot up the $5.00 disc I got and when I got the prompt, I typed this in....
> 
> mfsadd -x /dev/hda
> 
> I got a number of 366 hrs of capacity. Great. All I got to do now is reinstall it back into my TiVo and I'm done with mucho recordeing space.
> 
> Nope. I get the GSOD. A severe error has occurred. Can you help me with this? Last time this happened, I left it plugged in all night long with no success.
> 
> I'm going to try reloadig the kernel manually and see what happens. Well, it's not that. Why does it have to happen to me??????


GSOD means a corrupt MFS filesystem, usually caused by a bad image or failed software installation. Put a clean 6.2 image on the tools CD and run the Zipper again. It will install and expand the image to make use of your full hard drive capacity.


----------



## The Bird

Luv2DrvFst said:


> No! Don't zipper again. Just edit your author file and comment out the 3 lines in this section:
> 
> ######### One-time Zipper network setup. May be deleted. ###########
> mount -o remount,rw /
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.201 192.168.1.1 yes linksys
> mount -o remount,ro /
> ######### End of Zipper network setup. ######################
> 
> This code is re-setting your network settings on reboot. Comment this section out by putting a # at the beginning of each line. Then change your IP settings from TWP again, reboot, and you should be all set. You can easily edit the author file by simple typing:
> 
> rw (this sets the root file system to read/write)
> author (this is a shortcut to editing rc.sysinit.author
> (comment out the lines from above)
> reboot


I will try this Monday (the next time I'll have a chance (Mothers Day)) I've done what JWThiers suggested and it works for a while then goes back to the orignal incorrect IP set when it was first zippered. since I was sick of re-setting in TWP, this morning I pulled the drive a re-zippered in the PC and like always everything is fine for awhile, then back to the original IP set when first zippered. At this point I'm ready to buy a new hard drive just to keep me sane, but I will try this first.

After inserting the #'s how do I save the file or do I just re-boot after inserting the #'s

Thank You.


----------



## Scott D

rbautch said:


> GSOD means a corrupt MFS filesystem, usually caused by a bad image or failed software installation. Put a clean 6.2 image on the tools CD and run the Zipper again. It will install and expand the image to make use of your full hard drive capacity.


That's an interesting thought. I'll try that tomorrow. I didn't check but I think it still was 35 hrs, but I'll let you know later.


----------



## rbautch

The Bird said:


> I will try this Monday (the next time I'll have a chance (Mothers Day)) I've done what JWThiers suggested and it works for a while then goes back to the orignal incorrect IP set when it was first zippered. since I was sick of re-setting in TWP, this morning I pulled the drive a re-zippered in the PC and like always everything is fine for awhile, then back to the original IP set when first zippered. At this point I'm ready to buy a new hard drive just to keep me sane, but I will try this first.
> 
> After inserting the #'s how do I save the file or do I just re-boot after inserting the #'s
> 
> Thank You.


A new hard drive won't help. Have you run the tweak.sh script after you put the drive in your tivo? That could be your problem. I put some code in the tweak.sh file that automatically deletes those lines. The purpose of those lines is to run a tcl script after your drive is installed in your tivo, but using arguments (IP params) that you set while the drive is still in your pc. This script sets up networking on your tivo. This only has to be done once, so that's why they get deleted. If they don't get deleted, reverting to your old IP parameters on a reboot is expected behavior.


----------



## Scott D

Ok, rbautch, and company. I found my problem but I have a few questions too. Just to let you know, it all works. I knew it would.

I did some searching of the files you needed to create a TiVo tools disc, specifically the zipper file since I knew the problem was in there (or should I say the solution.)  Anyway, what I found was this....

mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location

of which I used....


mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/myfilename.bak /dev/hdb

I was using this which gave me headaches....

mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/myfilename.bak /dev/hdb

This came from Hinsdale's site. My question is what is the -r 4 switch all about? I know what the x is in xzpi but what about the zpi part? 

I also noticed it added two hdxx partitions. That seemed to make it work right.

I was just wondering!

Hey. It's a great program. I think you did a fantastic job on it. Thanks!!


----------



## ForrestB

Here's a list of the MFS Tools 2 commands from the readme file 
http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/MFSTOOLSREADME.txt


----------



## The Bird

rbautch said:


> A new hard drive won't help. Have you run the tweak.sh script after you put the drive in your tivo? That could be your problem. I put some code in the tweak.sh file that automatically deletes those lines. The purpose of those lines is to run a tcl script after your drive is installed in your tivo, but using arguments (IP params) that you set while the drive is still in your pc. This script sets up networking on your tivo. This only has to be done once, so that's why they get deleted. If they don't get deleted, reverting to your old IP parameters on a reboot is expected behavior.


*Have you run the tweak.sh script after you put the drive in your tivo? * Yes, I thought that was in the instruction and as I recall, I had to because TWP did not work before it was run from the tivo bash.

Here's exactly what happened. 
2 TiVo was behind a vonage router at 192.168.*102*.0 when zippered with 1 TiVo in front at 192.168.*15*.0

I've since changed this configuration so all would be on the same network 192.168.*15*.0

Problem: The tivos that were originally behind vonage keep going back to their original IP addresses. I tried numerous times changing the NetConfig in TWP even re-zippering in the PC and it works fine for awhile then, for some reason reverts back its old IP address.

I prefer the tivos to have a static address outside the DHCP scope but I also do not mind if its on DCHP, All help is appreciated, at this point my #1 concern is to never see that old IP address ever ever ever again.

So should I re-zipper in the PC and not run tweak.sh in the Tivo?

Aside from this simple problem (thats close to driving me insane). I love what all you authors made possible. Thank You. Thank You.


----------



## cp1cp2

I was trying to get TWP to work from outside my local network and changed the port to 8888 in tivoweb.cfg via the Hackman module, forwarded the port in my router etc. and then I couldn't get into TWP anymore at all. So I used JOE to edit the port back to 80, unforwarded the port in my router and I still couldn't get back in.

Then I resorted to re-Zippering (tweak.sh) my tivo to get TWP working again, which it did, and the exact same thing happened. As soon as I cange the port, TWP seems to die and I can't get it back again...even after a reboot.

I can ping and telnet my Tivo without any problems during this whole process.

Any ideas?

cp


----------



## rbautch

Did you type the port number into your web browser when trying to access TWP?


----------



## rbautch

The Bird said:


> *Have you run the tweak.sh script after you put the drive in your tivo? * Yes, I thought that was in the instruction and as I recall, I had to because TWP did not work before it was run from the tivo bash.
> 
> Here's exactly what happened.
> 2 TiVo was behind a vonage router at 192.168.*102*.0 when zippered with 1 TiVo in front at 192.168.*15*.0
> 
> I've since changed this configuration so all would be on the same network 192.168.*15*.0
> 
> Problem: The tivos that were originally behind vonage keep going back to their original IP addresses. I tried numerous times changing the NetConfig in TWP even re-zippering in the PC and it works fine for awhile then, for some reason reverts back its old IP address.
> 
> I prefer the tivos to have a static address outside the DHCP scope but I also do not mind if its on DCHP, All help is appreciated, at this point my #1 concern is to never see that old IP address ever ever ever again.
> 
> So should I re-zipper in the PC and not run tweak.sh in the Tivo?
> 
> Aside from this simple problem (thats close to driving me insane). I love what all you authors made possible. Thank You. Thank You.


You need to delete those lines from the author file.


----------



## rbautch

Scott D said:


> Ok, rbautch, and company. I found my problem but I have a few questions too. Just to let you know, it all works. I knew it would.
> 
> I did some searching of the files you needed to create a TiVo tools disc, specifically the zipper file since I knew the problem was in there (or should I say the solution.)  Anyway, what I found was this....
> 
> mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /cdrom/000001 /dev/hd$location
> 
> of which I used....
> 
> mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/myfilename.bak /dev/hdb
> 
> I was using this which gave me headaches....
> 
> mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/myfilename.bak /dev/hdb
> 
> This came from Hinsdale's site. My question is what is the -r 4 switch all about? I know what the x is in xzpi but what about the zpi part?
> 
> I also noticed it added two hdxx partitions. That seemed to make it work right.
> 
> I was just wondering!
> 
> Hey. It's a great program. I think you did a fantastic job on it. Thanks!!


Glad you got it working. The -r switch is explained here.


----------



## cp1cp2

rbautch said:


> Did you type the port number into your web browser when trying to access TWP?


Yes, I tried both the internal IP (192.168.1.105) and the external IP (which I wont post here). In other words, ip.addressort.

cp


----------



## MATT1981M

cp1cp2 said:


> I was trying to get TWP to work from outside my local network and changed the port to 8888 in tivoweb.cfg via the Hackman module, forwarded the port in my router etc. and then I couldn't get into TWP anymore at all. So I used JOE to edit the port back to 80, unforwarded the port in my router and I still couldn't get back in.
> 
> Then I resorted to re-Zippering (tweak.sh) my tivo to get TWP working again, which it did, and the exact same thing happened. As soon as I cange the port, TWP seems to die and I can't get it back again...even after a reboot.
> 
> I can ping and telnet my Tivo without any problems during this whole process.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> cp


after changing the port on twp, are you doing a full reload on twp... if not do so... also what you must do is set up port forwarding on your router to the tivo ip inorder to get access to the tivo from the outside network.... you can also kill the twp running and then type twp to restart it... once it says "accepting connections" you are ready to try to access....


----------



## JWThiers

cp1cp2 said:


> Yes, I tried both the internal IP (192.168.1.105) and the external IP (which I wont post here). In other words, ip.addressort.
> 
> cp


Just to be absolutely clear, for internal access to twp you entered 192.168.1.105:8888?


----------



## cp1cp2

I did do a full reload. How do I kill and restart it? Do I type TWP from my bash prompt?

Yes, I typed 192.168.1.105:8888 to try and access the Tivo internally. 

My router is set to forward that port to my tivo and I have looping enabled.

cp


----------



## Gunnyman

you can kill and restart TWP 
with the command, oddly enough, twprs.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

cp1cp2 said:


> I did do a full reload. How do I kill and restart it? Do I type TWP from my bash prompt?
> 
> Yes, I typed 192.168.1.105:8888 to try and access the Tivo internally.
> 
> My router is set to forward that port to my tivo and I have looping enabled.
> 
> cp


I know it sounds unlikely, but I recall someone once posting that they had to put http://ipaddress:xxxx to get it to work. Worth a try.


----------



## Scott D

I think I'll try this zipper on my HD TiVo. 

But first, what will it do for it? I can't remember where I saw a brief discussion about this unit. Where was it? 

I'm just double checking if it is worth the effort or not.


----------



## Gunnyman

open it up to everything except HMO/MRV


----------



## airjrdn

Is Tivo Desktop what's required to do the picture stuff after zippering?


----------



## Gunnyman

either that or javahmo.


----------



## NYHeel

I think I'm finally going to upgrade from 4.01b to 6.2. It's been awhile since I did 4.01b using the dellanave instructions. I'm going to be using a new drive (my old one seems to be going bad as there have been some spontaneus reboots) so I know I need the image from ptvupgrade. My question is if I can use the boot cd that I used from my 4.01b hack? The download was called LBA48-401DD PTVupgrade LBA48 4.01 with Enhancements. should I just spend the $5 and get the one linked to in the zipper instructions or will this cd suffice? Thanks for the help.

Oh, and one other thing, can I still use the USB200M adapter that I have been using with 4.01b or must I buy the Netgear one? I'm running wired (obviously) on a DVR80.


----------



## rbautch

NYHeel said:


> I think I'm finally going to upgrade from 4.01b to 6.2. It's been awhile since I did 4.01b using the dellanave instructions. I'm going to be using a new drive (my old one seems to be going bad as there have been some spontaneus reboots) so I know I need the image from ptvupgrade. My question is if I can use the boot cd that I used from my 4.01b hack? The download was called LBA48-401DD PTVupgrade LBA48 4.01 with Enhancements. should I just spend the $5 and get the one linked to in the zipper instructions or will this cd suffice? Thanks for the help.


 If has the killhdinitrd'd kernels on it that CD would be fine.


----------



## NYHeel

rbautch said:


> If has the killhdinitrd'd kernels on it that CD would be fine.


Thanks. It has the folder exactly named S2_KERNE\3_1.5\VMLINUX_ I just want to make it's the right version as I thought I saw something somewhere that said that 6.2 uses a different kernel version than 4.01b.

Also on my added question, I just noticed that the version history pdf file indicates that support has been added for the usb200m is fine. So I assume then it' fine to use?


----------



## 6stringbass

NYHeel said:


> Also on my added question, I just noticed that the version history pdf file indicates that support has been added for the usb200m is fine. So I assume then it' fine to use?


You can use the USB200M if a) it is a version 1 or b) if the Tivo has been Zippered. Version 2 units won't work until the Zipper is completely installed due to driver replacement. You can tell which version by looking at the Model sticker on the adapter.


----------



## JWThiers

NYHeel said:


> Thanks. It has the folder exactly named S2_KERNE\3_1.5\VMLINUX_ I just want to make it's the right version as I thought I saw something somewhere that said that 6.2 uses a different kernel version than 4.01b.
> 
> Also on my added question, I just noticed that the version history pdf file indicates that support has been added for the usb200m is fine. So I assume then it' fine to use?


You will need to run the tweak script before you can use the 200m. If you have a serial cable yoiu can use that to telnet in and run tweak after that the 200m should be fine.


----------



## ronkuba

Gunnyman said:


> get an FA120
> there is a VERY limited number of adapters that work with an HD Tivo.
> The Netgear FA120 is one of them.


I took your advice and bought a Netgear FA120. Hook it up to my Hr10 and rebooted. Still nothing. So I took apart my tivo and rezippered it. Hooked it back up and still nothing. I did some more reading and found out that the D-Link DUB -e100 should work. I went and got one and did the same steps and still doesn't work. Any help would be great.


----------



## BBQ Chicken

I got a quick question that i'm not sure on. I Just upgraded my HDVR2 to 6.2 via the phone line, is it now ready to be zippered? Or do i need a virgin image from instantcake or something? I don't care too much about losing my recorded programs so its no big deal either way.


----------



## ronkuba

It's ok to zipper.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

ronkuba said:


> I took your advice and bought a Netgear FA120. Hook it up to my Hr10 and rebooted. Still nothing. So I took apart my tivo and rezippered it. Hooked it back up and still nothing. I did some more reading and found out that the D-Link DUB -e100 should work. I went and got one and did the same steps and still doesn't work. Any help would be great.


When you say nothing, what exactly does that mean? Do you get a power light on the adapter? A link light? How are you trying to connect?


----------



## ronkuba

No power. No light. I have two other tivo's and everything works on those.


----------



## MATT1981M

ronkuba said:


> No power. No light. I have two other tivo's and everything works on those.


try a serial null modem cable.... it should do the trick....


----------



## ronkuba

What will that do.


----------



## MATT1981M

ronkuba said:


> What will that do.


allow you to run the tweak.sh script via a telnet prompt.... then say yes to the usb 2.0 drivers, you should then be able to use the fa120 or usb200m.... the reason you cant use it now could be either because the drivers were corrupted on the dtivo, or the usb 2.0 ports are bad... this will allow you to test the ports by getting the drivers installed.... you can use this tutorial i created to learn how to use hyperterminal to connect to your dtivo....i have attached a pic that shows you how to create the serial null modem cable.... all you need is some wire...(i used intercom wire because it is a solid wire, and is a small gauge... and since it was a 4 wire bonded together, i only used 3 of the wires and stripped the other off, leaving a nice clean cable...)....then get the following...(a 1/8 inch stereo mini plug (one with screw terminals instead of the solder ones makes it easy)....and a serial db9 female connector (crimp connectors make it easy..)... then assemble according to the pic.... it is really that easy... when you attach the wires to the stereo mini plug, the shortest terminal on the back is TD, the middle one is the RD, and the longest is the GND....it literally takes 5 min to make, and costs about 5-10 to make depending if you spend more to get the screw terminal (solderless) stereo mini plug or the cheap one that you will have to solder the wires to...


----------



## rbautch

ronkuba said:


> I took your advice and bought a Netgear FA120. Hook it up to my Hr10 and rebooted. Still nothing. So I took apart my tivo and rezippered it. Hooked it back up and still nothing. I did some more reading and found out that the D-Link DUB -e100 should work. I went and got one and did the same steps and still doesn't work. Any help would be great.


If the FA-120 doesnt work, neither will the D-Link (unless it's a bad adapter). When you booted the tivo for the first time, did you wait for it to reboot automatically? You could also try the other USB port on the tivo.


----------



## ronkuba

rbautch said:


> If the FA-120 doesnt work, neither will the D-Link (unless it's a bad adapter). When you booted the tivo for the first time, did you wait for it to reboot automatically? You could also try the other USB port on the tivo.


That's the thing is it doesn't reboot like the other tivo's did. I have rezippered it about three times and it doesn't reboot. The adaptor works. I tried it on the other tivo's. Why wouldn't reboot after it has been zippered?


----------



## rbautch

Try manually rebooting, and then see if you can get a connection.


----------



## ronkuba

rbautch said:


> Try manually rebooting, and then see if you can get a connection.


Already tried that. Didn't work.


----------



## ForrestB

Ronkuba,
Are you using the correct Tivo software for the HR10? All the DirecTivo series 2 use version 6.2 software, but the HR10-250 uses the 3.1.5f. Check the Tivo-Zipper web page for more info.


----------



## ronkuba

ForrestB said:


> Ronkuba,
> Are you using the correct Tivo software for the HR10? All the DirecTivo series 2 use version 6.2 software, but the HR10-250 uses the 3.1.5f. Check the Tivo-Zipper web page for more info.


Yes, I'm using 3.1.5f from ptvupgrade.


----------



## econoar

Need a little help here...

I have a Phillips Tivo2 Directv, 40 gig. I hooked up my tivo hard drive through a usb case I had for an external. It wouldn't show up under my computer until I partitioned it, but that deleted the contents of the tivo drive and now my tivo is stuck on "powering up". I downloaded PTV's boot cd and instantcake naked version for my Tivo. However, I am on a laptop, and have my tivo drive connected via USB. It shows up as drive E. When I run the boot cd, and try to install Zipper, the only drive options are A B C D. What can I do? Any help will be appreciated!

Since I can see my drive via my computer, is there a way to just drag and drop the original files in there instead of going through boot discs?


----------



## Gunnyman

ugh I hate crossposting but I answered your question where u posed it in the Upgrade center.


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


> ugh I hate crossposting but I answered your question where u posed it in the Upgrade center.


He might want you to crosspost at DDB also since he asked there as well.


----------



## BBQ Chicken

Ran the zipper script, everything worked great. Is there a list somewhere of compatiable wireless USB cards for tivo? I want to zipper my dads tivo and get him set up wirelessly.

Thanks a lot for all the good work.


----------



## Gunnyman

check the wiki in my sig in the tips section


----------



## ronkuba

rbautch said:


> Try manually rebooting, and then see if you can get a connection.


Any other ideas. Would really like to get this working.


----------



## Grover49

I am completely new to this and I have what is probably going to be one of the stupidest questions of all time but here goes. Can I turn my Direct tv dvr dsr704 into a stand alone tivo recorder "cut direct tv out completely ?


----------



## MATT1981M

Grover49 said:


> I am completely new to this and I have what is probably going to be one of the stupidest questions of all time but here goes. Can I turn my Direct tv dvr dsr704 into a stand alone tivo recorder "cut direct tv out completely ?


no...


----------



## ronkuba

Thanks to everyone who tried to help. I got it to work after the fifth time zipping it. Don't know why it wasn't working before but it does now and i'm happy. 
Thanks again.


----------



## MATT1981M

ronkuba said:


> Thanks to everyone who tried to help. I got it to work after the fifth time zipping it. Don't know why it wasn't working before but it does now and i'm happy.
> Thanks again.


im glad you got it to work....


----------



## jparry

I have a stock HR10-250 that I am planning to add an extra HDD and I would also like to hack by running the Zipper.

Is there a preferred order that I should do this? Add the HDD and then zipper or zipper the existing HDD and then add the new one?

With talk of 6.2 coming down the pike for the HR10-250, will I be complicating things if I upgrade before the update is distributed?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## mosfilm

Hi,
I installed zipper on my original Series 2 HD without any error messages. 
After I turn on TiVO, it hangs with grey screen right after "Welcome" message.

I assume that I have the old SW, which could be incompatible with 3.1.5 kernel. 
Ive got 6.2 Instantcake CD and copied image to the zipper cd. When I ran zipper again, Ive been prompted to install this image but this time zipper gives me error. Something like "not enough space to install image..." I dont remember exact err.message 

Could you suggest me how can I resolve this problem?

Thanks fo zipper! :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

if you installed 6.2 on an HDtivo that is where your problem is. You need to get it back to 3.xx


----------



## rbautch

jparry said:


> I have a stock HR10-250 that I am planning to add an extra HDD and I would also like to hack by running the Zipper.
> 
> Is there a preferred order that I should do this? Add the HDD and then zipper or zipper the existing HDD and then add the new one?
> 
> With talk of 6.2 coming down the pike for the HR10-250, will I be complicating things if I upgrade before the update is distributed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.


 I probably doesn't matter which is done first, but I prefer to add the drive first and make sure it boots, jumpers are set right, etc. It would be less work to wait for 6.2, and then hack that.


----------



## Scott D

What exactly takes place and gets changed if you were to run the zipper on an HR10-250? It says that the zipper works for that unit.

I ran the zipper on it and it does nothing else than what it could already do. It's as if nothing was installed.

Was it a waste of time even running the zipper on it?


----------



## BigBearf

I have zippered 3 HR10-250's and can tell you the benefits. First I was able to expand the drives using Seagate 400 Gig drives with 16meg cache and they run much quieter to me. 
Secondly, the USB port is enabled for a wired FA120 adapter which allows TWP and other opportunities that we are not allowed to discuss on this forum. It is not hard to use a Linksys WRT54GS with HyperWrt as a bridge to allow G wireless speed. I am optimistic about a 6.x upgrade for the HR10-250. I hope the upgrade will allow MRV and HMO that I now have on my zippered SD boxes and truly enjoy. So to answer your question I am very glad that I expanded and zippered my HR10s. I hope this helps. 
BigBearf


----------



## rbautch

Scott D said:


> What exactly takes place and gets changed if you were to run the zipper on an HR10-250? It says that the zipper works for that unit.
> 
> I ran the zipper on it and it does nothing else than what it could already do. It's as if nothing was installed.
> 
> Was it a waste of time even running the zipper on it?


Enables permanent 30-sec skip, disables show encryption, and enables directory sort and backdoors. Also installs tivowebplus and other hacks just like other tivos. Only HMO and MRV is missing.


----------



## drewbp

I am in the middle of upgrading a 160gb drive with hack. I am as far as installing the image from the instantcake CD. It has been stuck on 181 of 1453 megabytes for about 45 minutes at 12.47 percent. Does this seem resonable. Should it take this long. Is the length of time based on the drive size. Thanks.


----------



## Scott D

I used the Linksys model No. USB200M network adapter. I guess it doesn't work, huh.


----------



## Scott D

drewbp said:


> I am in the middle of upgrading a 160gb drive with hack. I am as far as installing the image from the instantcake CD. It has been stuck on 181 of 1453 megabytes for about 45 minutes at 12.47 percent. Does this seem resonable. Should it take this long. Is the length of time based on the drive size. Thanks.


That's much too long. Something went wrong. Try again.


----------



## drewbp

I think I did not put the image on the Zipper tools disk correctly so I am going to burn a full instant cake CD and image the hard drive before running Zipper again.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Scott D said:


> I used the Linksys model No. USB200M network adapter. I guess it doesn't work, huh.


Depends which version. Search this thread for USB200M.


----------



## rbautch

drewbp said:


> I think I did not put the image on the Zipper tools disk correctly so I am going to burn a full instant cake CD and image the hard drive before running Zipper again.
> 
> Thanks.


If you put the image on the tools disk, then you dont have to use the Instantcake CD to apply the image, because the Zipper will do it for you. If you are usinging the Instantcake CD to apply the image, then you dont need to add the image to the tools CD.


----------



## drewbp

Instantcaked the hard drive and then installed tools with the Zipper. All seems to have gone well. Now when my 3 year old finishes with the tivo I will install the hard drive.

Thanks for the help


----------



## marcush

Rbautch or Gunny. I decided to try the zipper after reading through the scripts to see what they were doing and everything worked except for wireless networking. I have to connect this Hughes SD-DVR40 wirelessly because of its location. if I try to load the module from /lib/modules manually these are the errors I get:



Code:


insmod /lib/modules/prism2_usb.o
/lib/modules/prism2_usb.o: unresolved symbol p80211netdev_hwremoved
/lib/modules/prism2_usb.o: unresolved symbol p802addr_to_str
/lib/modules/prism2_usb.o: unresolved symbol register_wlandev
/lib/modules/prism2_usb.o: unresolved symbol p80211netdev_rx
/lib/modules/prism2_usb.o: unresolved symbol unregister_wlandev
/lib/modules/prism2_usb.o: unresolved symbol wlan_setup
/lib/modules/prism2_usb.o: unresolved symbol wlan_unsetup

Any ideas the prism2 drivers are not loading? I have also rerun the netconfig.tcl script from my hacks directory and it seems to work because it does not generate any errors so I'm assuming the parameters going into MFS are corect. The MA111 works on my standalone Tivo no problem.


----------



## Gunnyman

Any idea what version the MA111 is? Only version 1 and 2 will work. Plus It MAY work just fine after you execute the tweak.sh from bash with either a serial cable or a usb/ethernet.


----------



## marcush

Gunnyman said:


> Any idea what version the MA111 is? Only version 1 and 2 will work. Plus It MAY work just fine after you execute the tweak.sh from bash with either a serial cable or a usb/ethernet.


Yeah, it's version 1 of the MA111. Not the incompatible version 2. I thought version 2 was not compatible. I'll run the tweak script to see if that works. That installs the backported usb2 drivers, doesn't it?


----------



## silver-dagger

I have an old linksys 200M and am getting horrid speeds out of it, around .03 M/S.
Here is what I get:
lsmod:
usbnet 26864 0 (unused)
ax8817x 26864 1
usb-ohci 23888 0 (unused)
usbcore 101936 0 [usbnet ax8817x usb-ohci]

usb2.0.sh:#!/bin/sh
/device ax8817x/a\
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2

nothing in author file about usb.

I did install the 2.0 drivers

Anybody have any ideas? I did the sleeper hack a long time ago and updated the usb drivers at that time and was getting 1.03 M/s with them. Desided it was time to see what this 6.2 was like and did a wipe of the drive, PTV image, and zipper.


----------



## marcush

I ran the tweak.sh script and saw in the output that only part of my ssid was entered in to mfs, so I went back and reran network.tcl and quoted the ssid string. I had to run the uninstall script and and then run the tweak script again. This time is showed the correct ssid for my network as well as the ip, gateway, dns server, and subnet. I installed the backported usb drivers but still no go with wireless. manually loading p80211.o and then prism2_usb.o eliminated the errors I posted above. I gather that I am missing a lot of configurations in between. I'll continue my research.


----------



## rbautch

marcush said:


> I ran the tweak.sh script and saw in the output that only part of my ssid was entered in to mfs, so I went back and reran network.tcl and quoted the ssid string. I had to run the uninstall script and and then run the tweak script again. This time is showed the correct ssid for my network as well as the ip, gateway, dns server, and subnet. I installed the backported usb drivers but still no go with wireless. manually loading p80211.o and then prism2_usb.o eliminated the errors I posted above. I gather that I am missing a lot of configurations in between. I'll continue my research.


 Try it without the backported drivers. Run the uninstall script (to retore original drivers), then run tweak.sh again, but say "no" to the usb 2.0 driver install.


----------



## rbautch

silver-dagger said:


> I have an old linksys 200M and am getting horrid speeds out of it, around .03 M/S.
> Here is what I get:
> lsmod:
> usbnet 26864 0 (unused)
> ax8817x 26864 1
> usb-ohci 23888 0 (unused)
> usbcore 101936 0 [usbnet ax8817x usb-ohci]
> 
> usb2.0.sh:#!/bin/sh
> /device ax8817x/a\
> product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
> 
> nothing in author file about usb.
> 
> I did install the 2.0 drivers
> 
> Anybody have any ideas? I did the sleeper hack a long time ago and updated the usb drivers at that time and was getting 1.03 M/s with them. Desided it was time to see what this 6.2 was like and did a wipe of the drive, PTV image, and zipper.


There shouldn't be anything related to usb drivers in your author file since 6.2 loads them automatically. Try rebooting everything on your network. If still no luck try using stock 6.2 drivers, before upgrading to usb 2.0 drivers again.


----------



## regener8

Thanks to all that made this possible 

equipment : hughes sd-dvr40

I was able to use the zipper guide. i recieved error #51 upon bootup, i was able to remove it using : tivosh
/busybox/51killer.tcl

then I rebooted and recieved no signal from Sat 2 and call x722. I went through setup and changed my sattelite to only use signal from Sat 1, now I am recieving call x722.
Question do i need to call for dtv to reset my system ? I have unplugged power for over 15 mins and re-acquired the guide with no luck. Any suggestions ?


----------



## MATT1981M

regener8 said:


> Thanks to all that made this possible
> 
> equipment : hughes sd-dvr40
> 
> I was able to use the zipper guide. i recieved error #51 upon bootup, i was able to remove it using : tivosh
> /busybox/51killer.tcl
> 
> then I rebooted and recieved no signal from Sat 2 and call x722. I went through setup and changed my sattelite to only use signal from Sat 1, now I am recieving call x722.
> Question do i need to call for dtv to reset my system ? I have unplugged power for over 15 mins and re-acquired the guide with no luck. Any suggestions ?


do you have more than one dish... if so do a "Auto-Detect" setup.....


----------



## silver-dagger

rbautch said:


> There shouldn't be anything related to usb drivers in your author file since 6.2 loads them automatically. Try rebooting everything on your network. If still no luck try using stock 6.2 drivers, before upgrading to usb 2.0 drivers again.


I reverted back to the original drivers. Speed increased to .70 M/s but still nowhere near the 2 or 3 I should be getting with a usb 2.0 and 100 mb connection.

:UPDATE:
OK I got 2.03 M/s with the USB200M v1. I am using the 2.0 drivers in the script but am using the usbnet.o driver instead of the ax8817x.o. Here is what I did to do that:
cp ax8817x.o ax8817x.o.bak
ln -s usbnet.o ax8817x.0

Thanks for the help and the GREAT scripts. I had been on 3.1.1.e (sleeper) for too long. Off to update to the new version of NCID.....


----------



## rbautch

silver-dagger said:


> I reverted back to the original drivers. Speed increased to .70 M/s but still nowhere near the 2 or 3 I should be getting with a usb 2.0 and 100 mb connection.


Now upgrade to 2.0 drivers again.


----------



## regener8

MATT1981M said:


> do you have more than one dish... if so do a "Auto-Detect" setup.....


I only have 1 Oval dish...and have 2 dtv recievers connected.


----------



## marcush

rbautch said:


> Try it without the backported drivers. Run the uninstall script (to retore original drivers), then run tweak.sh again, but say "no" to the usb 2.0 driver install.


Will do. I'll try it tonight. Thanks.


----------



## mosfilm

mosfilm said:


> Hi,
> I installed zipper on my original Series 2 HD without any error messages.
> After I turn on TiVO, it hangs with grey screen right after "Welcome" message.
> 
> I assume that I have the old SW, which could be incompatible with 3.1.5 kernel.
> Ive got 6.2 Instantcake CD and copied image to the zipper cd. When I ran zipper again, Ive been prompted to install this image but this time zipper gives me error. Something like "not enough space to install image..." I dont remember exact err.message
> 
> Could you suggest me how can I resolve this problem?
> 
> Thanks fo zipper! :up:





Gunnyman said:


> if you installed 6.2 on an HDtivo that is where your problem is. You need to get it back to 3.xx


HD - means hard drive. Sorry for wrong terminology. I have Series 2 Tivo 540040.

I'm still trying to load zipper on my original hard drive and I'm stuck on stage 5.K.

When I connect Tivo to router with USB cable and then boot it up, I didnt see Tivo connected to network. TV displays grey screen. Looks like it hangs.

Do you have any suggestions how to get it worked?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SteelersFan

mosfilm said:


> HD - means hard drive. Sorry for wrong terminology. I have Series 2 Tivo 540040.
> 
> I'm still trying to load zipper on my original hard drive and I'm stuck on stage 5.K.
> 
> When I connect Tivo to router with USB cable and then boot it up, I didnt see Tivo connected to network. TV displays grey screen. Looks like it hangs.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions how to get it worked?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not to flame you, but...
Please, please read the top of the Zipper instructions. It will tell you that your model is not compatible - no worky.


----------



## Gunnyman

ZOINKS


----------



## SteelersFan

Gunnyman said:


> ZOINKS


ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## mosfilm

SteelersFan said:


> Not to flame you, but...
> Please, please read the top of the Zipper instructions. It will tell you that your model is not compatible - no worky.


it says -> Does not work on the R10.

Gunnyman, Is it true that zipper wont work with 540040?


----------



## ForrestB

The Tivo Zipper is only for Series 2 DirecTivo's and all compatable models are listed at the top of this page http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html


----------



## Gunnyman

mosfilm said:


> it says -> Does not work on the R10.
> 
> Gunnyman, Is it true that zipper wont work with 540040?


Do you see the 540040 listed on the top of the page?
Zipper is NOT for standalone Tivos.


----------



## asatyss

I know I will get flamed for asking such basic questions, but I am a newbie trying to Zipper my Hughes HDVR2 and my Phillips DSR08 and I have tried reading all 5000 posts in this thread but I am not sure it is humanly possible.

Both are still stock (no mods). I have a couple of questions:

1) In the instructions it says


> K. Connect your Tivo to your network through your router, using a USB-Ethernet adpater, like the Netgear
> FA120. You may also use a wireless adapter, like the Netgear MA111.


Does this mean that I no longer need to get a wired adapter? I read early in this thread that you would have to first connect your tivo to your computer before you could do wireless. Did this change?

2) In rounding up all of the "supplies" for the zippering I noticed that I need to specify my tivo model for the InstantCake CD. Since I have 2 models, do I need to buy two Instant Cake CDs?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rbautch

asatyss said:


> I know I will get flamed for asking such basic questions, but I am a newbie trying to Zipper my Hughes HDVR2 and my Phillips DSR08 and I have tried reading all 5000 posts in this thread but I am not sure it is humanly possible.
> 
> Both are still stock (no mods). I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) In the instructions it says
> Does this mean that I no longer need to get a wired adapter? I read early in this thread that you would have to first connect your tivo to your computer before you could do wireless. Did this change?
> 
> 2) In rounding up all of the "supplies" for the zippering I noticed that I need to specify my tivo model for the InstantCake CD. Since I have models, do I nee to buy two Instant Cake CDs?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 No flamers here. It's true you don't need a wired adapter, but make sure the wireless adapter you use is compatible. You connect your tivo DRIVE to your computer to run the Zipper. One instantcake CD will be fine.


----------



## mosfilm

thanks a lot for help! 

sorry fo too many questions but please dont be angry on me for the last one  

which one from compatible tivos will work with dish network receiver?


----------



## SteelersFan

mosfilm said:


> thanks a lot for help!
> 
> sorry fo too many questions but please dont be angry on me for the last one
> 
> which one from compatible tivos will work with dish network receiver?


Unfortunately none will work - they are all DirecTv Tivo models. Sorry...


----------



## marcush

rbautch said:


> Try it without the backported drivers. Run the uninstall script (to retore original drivers), then run tweak.sh again, but say "no" to the usb 2.0 driver install.


I did not get around to running the tweak script again because I went off on a tangent looking into the prism2 drivers on the other forum. I'm curious as to what benefit you believe running the script again will be? I will give it a try though. It won't hurt.


----------



## MATT1981M

marcush said:


> I did not get around to running the tweak script again because I went off on a tangent looking into the prism2 drivers on the other forum. I'm curious as to what benefit you believe running the script again will be? I will give it a try though. It won't hurt.


because when you run the uninstall script, it uninstalls the hacks.... you have to then run the tweak.sh script again to hack it again... just this time say no to the usb2.0 drivers.....


----------



## rbautch

marcush said:


> I did not get around to running the tweak script again because I went off on a tangent looking into the prism2 drivers on the other forum. I'm curious as to what benefit you believe running the script again will be? I will give it a try though. It won't hurt.


I have a MA111 and it works fine with the stock prism2 driver that comes with 6.2 You don't need the backported driver. By uninstalling/reinstalling the script, you will restore the stock drivers.


----------



## drewbp

So I finally got the new drive in. I now have 140 hours of recording. I am getting central time zone programs though in the pacific time zone. I went through the guided set up and put in my zip code and pacific time zone but its still central time zone programs. I used the instantcake image to create my new drive.

Thanks for all your hard work.

Okay so I think I answered my own question. If I call directv and enter the extension 711 it will push the settings to my unit.


----------



## marcush

rbautch said:


> I have a MA111 and it works fine with the stock prism2 driver that comes with 6.2 You don't need the backported driver. By uninstalling/reinstalling the script, you will restore the stock drivers.


rbautch, running the tweak uninstall script and then reinstalling without the backported drivers did not work. I had done that once before I was skeptical to begin with. The good part is that the link light comes on and the correct information is in mfs. I have to load p80211.o and prism2_usb.o manually or through rc.sysinit.author but the wlan device never comes up. If I plug in a wired adapter (Belkin F5D5050) I can see eth0 active with the static IP address set by network.tcl. I've included the output of the messages log showing what is happening with the usb ports.



Code:


May 25 02:37:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs
May 25 02:37:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub
May 25 02:37:47 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5

May 25 02:37:47 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035
May 25 02:37:48 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus numbe
r 1
May 25 02:37:48 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
May 25 02:37:48 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected
May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3

May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035
May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus numbe
r 2
May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected
May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: v5.3 Roman Weissgaerber <[email protected]
a.at>, David Brownell
May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: USB OHCI Host Controller Driver
May 25 02:37:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.1-1, assigned address
 2
May 25 02:37:53 (none) kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
May 25 02:37:56 (none) kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
May 25 02:37:56 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at
 port 2190, protocol udp
May 25 02:37:56 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
May 25 02:37:56 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at
 port 2190, protocol tcp
May 25 02:37:56 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
May 25 02:37:59 (none) kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
May 25 02:38:05 (none) last message repeated 2 times
May 25 02:38:05 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device not responding, giving up (erro
r=-145)
May 25 02:38:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.1-1, assigned address
 3
May 25 02:38:08 (none) kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
May 25 02:38:09 (none) kernel: using driver frame iter
May 25 02:38:09 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
May 25 02:38:09 (none) kernel: Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
May 25 02:38:09 (none) kernel: Using a smartSorter!
May 25 02:38:11 (none) kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
May 25 02:38:20 (none) last message repeated 3 times
May 25 02:38:20 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device not responding, giving up (erro
r=-145)


----------



## rbautch

marcush said:


> rbautch, running the tweak uninstall script and then reinstalling without the backported drivers did not work. I had done that once before I was skeptical to begin with. The good part is that the link light comes on and the correct information is in mfs. I have to load p80211.o and prism2_usb.o manually or through rc.sysinit.author but the wlan device never comes up. If I plug in a wired adapter (Belkin F5D5050) I can see eth0 active with the static IP address set by network.tcl. I've included the output of the messages log showing what is happening with the usb ports.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> May 25 02:37:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs
> May 25 02:37:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub
> May 25 02:37:47 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5
> 
> May 25 02:37:47 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035
> May 25 02:37:48 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus numbe
> r 1
> May 25 02:37:48 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
> May 25 02:37:48 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected
> May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3
> 
> May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035
> May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus numbe
> r 2
> May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
> May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected
> May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: v5.3 Roman Weissgaerber <[email protected]
> a.at>, David Brownell
> May 25 02:37:49 (none) kernel: usb_ohci.c: USB OHCI Host Controller Driver
> May 25 02:37:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.1-1, assigned address
> 2
> May 25 02:37:53 (none) kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
> May 25 02:37:56 (none) kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
> May 25 02:37:56 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at
> port 2190, protocol udp
> May 25 02:37:56 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
> May 25 02:37:56 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at
> port 2190, protocol tcp
> May 25 02:37:56 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
> May 25 02:37:59 (none) kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
> May 25 02:38:05 (none) last message repeated 2 times
> May 25 02:38:05 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device not responding, giving up (erro
> r=-145)
> May 25 02:38:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.1-1, assigned address
> 3
> May 25 02:38:08 (none) kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
> May 25 02:38:09 (none) kernel: using driver frame iter
> May 25 02:38:09 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
> May 25 02:38:09 (none) kernel: Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
> May 25 02:38:09 (none) kernel: Using a smartSorter!
> May 25 02:38:11 (none) kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
> May 25 02:38:20 (none) last message repeated 3 times
> May 25 02:38:20 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device not responding, giving up (erro
> r=-145)


If the link light is on, then try to ping it. It's possible that the original driver is corrupt or didn't get restored properly. You shouldn't have to load them manually. If you send me your email address, I'll send you a fresh set of 6.2 drivers.


----------



## marcush

rbautch said:


> If the link light is on, then try to ping it. It's possible that the original driver is corrupt or didn't get restored properly. You shouldn't have to load them manually. If you send me your email address, I'll send you a fresh set of 6.2 drivers.


I PM'd you. Thanks!


----------



## D'Ecosse

eddyj said:


> So what do I do to be able to keep my phone line cocnnected (for CallerID)? The guiude says to keep it off.
> 
> 
> 
> rbautch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to do anything special to be able to leave your phone line connected, since the script should take care the things required to keep you Tivo from calling the mothership. However, before you leave your phone line connected indefinitely, check the information in the Settings/Phone menu to see when the "next scheduled" call is supposed to be made. The script should update this date every Sunday and Wednesday night to make it at least 6 days out in the future, fooling the Tivo into thinking that it's never time to make the call. I put the line in the instructions about not connecting because there's a chance newbies can screw up the settings that keep the calls from being made. So, as the script runs, make sure you:
> 
> 1. Say "yes" to the cron installation.
> 2. Say "no" to only rebooting if shows aren't recording.
> 
> Finally, continue to monitor your "next sceduled call" to make sure it's getting reset properly. Only after you have confirmed this works properly should you connect your phone line.
Click to expand...

Maybe my brain is just mush after trawling through all this information but I'm not quite getting how the PPV works
Doesn't DTV have to call the modem (or is it vice-versa) to upload the PPV info? 
If you have phoneline disconnected obviously it can't communicate, but it sounds like the script just keeps delaying the scheduled call, so the net result is the same 

I had a system a few years back that had the modem fried (unknown to me! - same effect as being unplugged) & the card just kept accumulating PPV's until it said it was full.


----------



## slydog75

D'Ecosse said:


> Maybe my brain is just mush after trawling through all this information but I'm not quite getting how the PPV works
> Doesn't DTV have to call the modem (or is it vice-versa) to upload the PPV info?
> If you have phoneline disconnected obviously it can't communicate, but it sounds like the script just keeps delaying the scheduled call, so the net result is the same
> 
> I had a system a few years back that had the modem fried (unknown to me! - same effect as being unplugged) & the card just kept accumulating PPV's until it said it was full.


The PPV call is a seperate call not affected by fakecall. There may be some issues with the falserouting commands that are also used however. I don't remember what the final results where on the investigation.


----------



## Gunnyman

a properly hacked tivo can still order ppv via a phone line.


----------



## D'Ecosse

Cool!









Thanks for quick response guys.

I guess I'm not understanding difference between "fakecall" and a PPV call? 
Maybe not exactly relevant to discussion at hand but the explanation would be appreciated'

By the way, thanks for all the wonderful information! Incredible resource!


----------



## Gunnyman

fakecall only stops teh calls to tivo inc
the dtv call is separate and can't be faked, forced, or manipulated in any way that I am aware of.


----------



## D'Ecosse

Gunnyman said:


> fakecall only stops teh calls to tivo inc
> the dtv call is separate and can't be faked, forced, or manipulated in any way that I am aware of.


Just to be clear, I wasn't trying to get around any manipulation of the DTV PPV system - to the contrary I wanted to ensure that it would work!  
I missed the fact that there were separate calls to the different parties - so the DTV one is still valid & that is for PPV accounting - any other function?
Then the Tivo one - is that for software validation & ???? (although my understanding is that any code upgrade comes by satellite) 
But the hack disables this scheduled call (or actually continuously postpones it)
Bottom line, the PPV is still good & only the Tivo one is prohibited (& the reason for this is to stop it recognizing difference in the code so it won't send down the client code?) 
When the scheduler says next call due - is that only the Tivo one then? How often does the PPV call - or is it now instant when the PPV request is made? (again my prior experience was it loaded on the card which was polled periodically, but that may be different now) 
Sorry to belabour this somwhat trivial point but I suspect others may be similarly confused (I did search for information on this topic) - just want to have a clear understanding of how it works. 
Again, most appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman

The DTV call is cryptic and mystical. 
I didn't mean to infer you were doing anything shady. All it's for is PPV. The tivo call, on a unit running its most current software, reports aggregate data back to tivo.
Back in the day when people were running 4.01b on their dtivo (which was meant for standalones but worked very well on the dtivo) calling in to Tivo Inc. was thought to be a bad idea because our units weren't authorized to be running that software. The fear of the call in may be unwarranted today, but we still prevent it just in case.
The PPV call is believed to happen once a month, but I have never verified it.
The TiVo call is prevented by constantly setting the flag in software that a call was successful and doesn't have to be made for another week.


----------



## D'Ecosse

Thanks Gunny - I didn't mean to infer that _you_ were inferring .....









just a clarification needed on my part - inquiring minds need to know!

I got the picture - a-hacking we will go!


----------



## Wilhite

I've debated how to post my 1K YAMM and finally decided that I would just add to this thread and relate my experiences with the Zipper.

In a nutshell, it's very easy to use and pretty much works as advertised. I ran it on 3 HDVR2 units. One I replaced the drive in and the other two I just ran it on the existing drive. No real problems to speak of at all.

A couple of observations:

Do your homework up front. Read the instructions a couple of times and get the tools that you need. Spend the money for the image if you need it. Knowing what is coming at you and having the tools to do the work makes things incredibly easy.
Be sure you rejumper your drives correctly after taking them out of the DTivo. Yeah, I know it should be obvious, but it didn't sink in for me until the second time that I didn't do it. Duh.
Wireless is nice, but with a native 802.11b adapter, you probably won't get MRV transfer speeds that are much better than "real time viewing" speed. (That might have been obvious to a lot of people, but in my reading I don't remember seeing anything that came out and explicitly said it.) I've found that I can start the transfer and watch in realtime, but can't get much better than that. If you're set on implementing wireless, check out the various recommendations on using 802.11g.
unset crlf - enough said.
As familiar as I am with the Microsoft world, I'm totally lost in the Unix world and that's pretty frustrating. I'm struggling through getting several further hacks implemented on my DTivos because I don't have that basic understanding on what to do in a Unix environment. If you are a Unix idiot as I am, your frustration will continue as you realize that you can extend the hacks to allow extraction and insertion of video. Be prepared to either be frustrated or learn.

And a couple of questions:

I've noticed that there is a ton more information in the System Information section. Are any of the new fields shown there documented anywhere? 
What is the "Promo List" that shows up in the Main Menu now?
Are the procedures to switch between wireless and wired adapters documented anywhere? For that matter, is anything special required?

So - in summary - Happy 1K YAMM to me and a huge Thank You to Gunnyman and Rbautch for your efforts in creating and supporting the process. It's really cool to have the enhanced features that are added in for the little bit of effort that I had to expend. If you've been reading through the thread and debating whether to take the effort, I can wholeheartedly recommend doing so.


----------



## Matt L

Need a little help please. I Zippered my HR10-250 last winter, ran tweak.sh and all was well for awhile. Something happened mid March and it quite making fake calls and I couldn't get my TiVoweb plus to work. I let it slide for awhile.

I decided to correct my problems by uninstalling tweak.sh and reinstalling it. It uninstalls fine (I think...) I get the messages about deleting files and such. At this point much of it is skipped because I can't get it to reinstall. When I cd /hacks and sh tweak.sh I get to the point where it asks me if I want to run the express version. I answer yes. At this point I get the cannot find the start.sh file in enhancements. If I look in the folder I see start-e.sh. From this point I can't continue.

Any suggestions on how to run the tweak script and get my system back to where it was?


----------



## MATT1981M

Matt L said:


> Need a little help please. I Zippered my HR10-250 last winter, ran tweak.sh and all was well for awhile. Something happened mid March and it quite making fake calls and I couldn't get my TiVoweb plus to work. I let it slide for awhile.
> 
> I decided to correct my problems by uninstalling tweak.sh and reinstalling it. It uninstalls fine (I think...) I get the messages about deleting files and such. At this point much of it is skipped because I can't get it to reinstall. When I cd /hacks and sh tweak.sh I get to the point where it asks me if I want to run the express version. I answer yes. At this point I get the cannot find the start.sh file in enhancements. If I look in the folder I see start-e.sh. From this point I can't continue.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to run the tweak script and get my system back to where it was?


i would pull the drive and use your tools cd on it.... make it easy... you can also try to copy the start-e.sh to a new file called start.sh by getting to a bash prompt and enter the following lines

*cd /hacks* [ENTER]
*mv /hacks/start-e.sh /hacks/start.sh* [ENTER]
*chmod 755 ./start.sh* [ENTER]

then try to run tweak.sh....


----------



## MATT1981M

for those out there who like to mod their tivo's and commonly have to pull the drive to fix their mistakes (i am DEFINATELY one of those people), and for those out there who may not have a CD burner but want to run the zipper on their dtivo anyway (there are those out there who don't... personally i say they need to get with the times but who am i to judge...) you will like this command *mount /dev/sda1 /cdrom*

this will allow you to dump the contents of the zipper tools cd on the usb flash drive and plug it in your pc once the boot cd has been run and you have a bash prompt... you then can enter that command and the /cdrom directory will be the root flash drive folder. when you enter the *sh tweak.sh* script, it will reference the usb drive correctly for files to install on the dtivo drive...

i have about 13 or 14 different posts almost ready for the zipper wiki, but i am a perfectionist and want to make sure everything is correct so i am double checking them before i continue posting them. some will be posted directly to the wiki and others will be linked to a separate site (easier to customize the html coding instead of the wiki coding )


----------



## spydraver

Well I just got down zippering my dvr40. Wow that was a piece of cake. My question is. I got the unit from a friend and the hard drive was busted so I've zippered a new 200 gig and installed it. Was wondering if I need to activate the dvr service to test it or can I just activate my dtv sub on the unit first and test the dvr feature before I actually start the dvr sub?


----------



## MATT1981M

spydraver said:


> Well I just got down zippering my dvr40. Wow that was a piece of cake. My question is. I got the unit from a friend and the hard drive was busted so I've zippered a new 200 gig and installed it. Was wondering if I need to activate the dvr service to test it or can I just activate my dtv sub on the unit first and test the dvr feature before I actually start the dvr sub?


do you already have a dtivo activated????? if so, are you replacing that unit or replacing a standalone receiver.... or if you dont... are you planning on replacing a standalone unit w/ the dtivo....if it is replacing the receiver w/ the dtivo and you have dvr service on your acct... just activate the dtivo and u r ready... you dont need to activate dvr service because you already have it... if you are replacing a receiver and dont have dvr service... have dtv activate and add the service.... if it doesnt work, you can have it removed....


----------



## spydraver

I am replacing a standard reciever. I currently have an additional Dtivo in the other room that is activated. But as of yet I havent called Dtv up and activated this unit yet.


----------



## MATT1981M

spydraver said:


> I am replacing a standard reciever. I currently have an additional Dtivo in the other room that is activated. But as of yet I havent called Dtv up and activated this unit yet.


this will be easy.... call them tell them you want to replace the standalone receiver (i am guessing a D10.... those annoying POS are soo common....) with the dtivo... tell them you want to use your same card...if they say no (to the card) or say that you have to have the name of the person you got the dtivo from... tell them that you have been advised by their cancellation department that this would not be a prob....and get trns to them if they dont do it... the dtv policy is if you are a new dtv customer then you need the name for security purposes... if you are a current customer, than a credit check has been completed and any red flags that would normally pop up (due to fraud) would not be a concern so they wont have to worry about any activation fees being lost due to early cancellation and them having no legal recourse.... as to them saying no to activating the used card... you can activate a card used in one IRD unit in another AS LONG AS IT WAS ON YOUR ACCT.... that is where some dtv csrs get confused.... you CAN swap them because it was already verified... when they activate it, there may be a problem with the card... (i would think this would be VERY rare) but it could happen...


----------



## spydraver

Heh..ok thanks for advice Matt. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MATT1981M

spydraver said:


> Heh..ok thanks for advice Matt. I'll give it a shot.


let us know what happens!!!


----------



## Scott in CO

I received one of those $15 Dtivo deals way back when, a DSR7000, and dropped in a 160GB zippered drive. All appeared to work well, but I did not need it immediately so it's been sitting on a shelf.

This week I hooked in up to a TV in our family room, and everything works as it should except this: The Now Playing List takes a long time to display. More accurately, it will pop up the first time you access it, then if you get out and try to immediately get back in, the Now Playing List is empty. The title is there, but no programs are listed. After 20 or 30 seconds the list will eventually populate itself. If I wait a few minutes, the Now Playing List will appear on demand when I select it, but like before if I try to get back into it right away it won't display for up to 30 seconds. There are only four programs recorded on this DTivo, so it's not like it has a lot of data to process to display the NPL. I did of course try a reboot with no success.

Here's an example:
- Press List (or select it from the menu, same behavior)
- The Now Playing List displays.
- Select a program and play it.
- Hit the left arrow to to get back to the NPL
- Now Playing List Screen is displayed, but no programs appear.
- You can move the cursor up and down the blank screen and hear the "bloops"
- After about 30 seconds the program titles will appear.
- If I leave the NPL and try to access it again soon afterwards, it again is empty.
- If I wait a few minutes, the NPL will appear on request, but only the first time, then this starts again.

Any ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman

look in the wiki in my sig check the troubleshooting section for empty npl solutions


----------



## Scott in CO

Thanks, Gunny, that was the clue I needed. The bottom line was that the DTivo having Now Playing List problems was not connected to the network, thus it exhibited the delay mentioned in the troubleshooting wiki.

This DTivo is hooked to a Linksys wrt54g router that I have configured as a wireless bridge and access point on the lower level of the house. This week I decided to upgrade the firmware in my two routers from Alchemy to dd-wrt v23, as dd-wrt claims to have better WPA security support. I had not yet upgraded the router to which the DTivo was connected, but after I completed the upgrade and configuration today, I now have a "wired" DTivo connection, an excellent wireless signal on the lower level, and a Now Playing List that works the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Redux

Scott in CO said:


> Any ideas?


You can try the ideas in the wiki as suggested.

In my case, getting no results that way, I replaced my router and the problem disappeared. Same brand of router, Lynksys, though different model. I went through the router menus page by page to make sure every setting was the same, but one router worked fine and the other caused the list delay problems.

Unfortunately the router that doesn't work well is my Vonage combo router, which worked for my phone service better than the add-on PAP2 Vonage adapter I now use with a standard, non-voice router. But you need to set priorities in life, and my tivos are more important than my phone service.


----------



## bman12

I have been reading, absorbing and am almost ready. My goal is to upgrade/zipper 3 s2DTIVOS. I have a Hughes and Philips 40gb and a Philips 80gb all unhacked and never upgraded with 6.2 on them. I have a 160gb and 200gb western digital hard drive and a Maxtor 120 gb. I also long ago bought the kit with brackets, connectors and fan for adding a second drive. My plan is to replace the two 40gb with the larger hard drives and add the 120gb to the 80 gb as a second drive. I have obtained an image and have put together my tools cd with acquired image and my LBA48 Boot CD.
I am a little confused as to where to start with the 2 drive upgrade. Most people seem to just replace the original dreive and save it, as I will be doing on the other two. Please help me out with the beginning steps.
Also at what point in the process and how do I deal with acoustic management?

moved from 160gb limit, lba48, etc.


----------



## ForrestB

I currently have a zippered 160 GB HDVR2 that's working great with TivoTool, and a 120 GB DSR6000 that's not hacked. I'm thinking about replacing the DSR6000 with another zippered HDVR2 to get MRV. How well does MRV work on a zippered HDVR2? Will I be able to view programs recorded on one Tivo from the other Tivo (without transferring files with a computer)?


----------



## slotman6

Need some help i attached a screen shot of what i am getting.

Thanks


----------



## SteelersFan

Search this thread for unset. This has come up lots (and lots) of times.


----------



## Willy

ForrestB said:


> I currently have a zippered 160 GB HDVR2 that's working great with TivoTool, and a 120 GB DSR6000 that's not hacked. I'm thinking about replacing the DSR6000 with another zippered HDVR2 to get MRV. How well does MRV work on a zippered HDVR2? Will I be able to view programs recorded on one Tivo from the other Tivo (without transferring files with a computer)?


MRV works fabulously from one zippered HDVR2 to another zippered one. You don't need a computer...that's the beauty of the Zipper. Good luck.


----------



## ttodd1

slotman6 said:


> Need some help i attached a screen shot of what i am getting.
> 
> Thanks





SteelersFan said:


> Search this thread for unset. This has come up lots (and lots) of times.


Or better yet check the wiki....


----------



## Gunnyman

ForrestB said:


> I currently have a zippered 160 GB HDVR2 that's working great with TivoTool, and a 120 GB DSR6000 that's not hacked. I'm thinking about replacing the DSR6000 with another zippered HDVR2 to get MRV. How well does MRV work on a zippered HDVR2? Will I be able to view programs recorded on one Tivo from the other Tivo (without transferring files with a computer)?


MRV from DTiVo to DTivo works very well and is the only reason I hacked in the 1st place. It Truly is the TiVo KILLER APP.


----------



## slotman6

Got it working thanks all.


----------



## ForrestB

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MATT1981M

bman12 said:


> I have been reading, absorbing and am almost ready. My goal is to upgrade/zipper 3 s2DTIVOS. I have a Hughes and Philips 40gb and a Philips 80gb all unhacked and never upgraded with 6.2 on them. I have a 160gb and 200gb western digital hard drive and a Maxtor 120 gb. I also long ago bought the kit with brackets, connectors and fan for adding a second drive. My plan is to replace the two 40gb with the larger hard drives and add the 120gb to the 80 gb as a second drive. I have obtained an image and have put together my tools cd with acquired image and my LBA48 Boot CD.
> I am a little confused as to where to start with the 2 drive upgrade. Most people seem to just replace the original dreive and save it, as I will be doing on the other two. Please help me out with the beginning steps.
> Also at what point in the process and how do I deal with acoustic management?
> 
> moved from 160gb limit, lba48, etc.


i would recommend using different drive instead of the original... but if you are dead set on doing it, use the hinsdale guide..... read thru the upgrade config options and you SHOULD find the one you want... after doing that, follow the zipper steps but say "n" to the image install....


----------



## marct

OK, I have searched and read for like 3 hours now, but cannot find my solution. I have thre Hughes DVR80's I upgraded one with a new drive, and paid for the right image, etc. 

I just got the gumption to upgrade a second (non-zippered) I would like to save the recordings, etc that are present on the drive. So, I run the zipper, say do not image, and save the recordings. At some point it says my machine is an HR10-250 and that it will install the network scripts for that. 

I put the drive in, and hook it all up, and get stuck in a Welcome, Powering up... loop. It actually spins the drive down and back up. 

I thought I could do this to get thte recordings off, and then I could zipper the new drive I bought, and replace this one. 

Any help would be appreciated. P.S. The FA120 doesn't even power up in this process.


----------



## marct

I read the Wiki, and am assuming this is a kernel issue. If I am trying to upgrade without replacing the image to save the recordings, ...

Am I thinking correctly, that I should be saying 'NO' to replacing the image, or is that independent of saving the recordings?


----------



## Gunnyman

your tivo is NOT running 6.2
this is why the Zipper thinks your unit is an HR 10-250.
You are going to have to lose your recordings at this point. and get a 6.2 image.


----------



## marct

Thanks, I have one more to go, is there anyway to save the recordings before I replace the drive on that one?


----------



## Gunnyman

if it's running 6.2 then you won't lose recordings by saying NO to image install. if it isn't running 6.2 yet you will have to connect it to a phone line, let it dial in, update itself to 6.2 then hack it.


----------



## marct

Thanks again Gunnyman, you are the King.


----------



## Gunnyman

I prefer the title "All-Being" thanks


----------



## bman12

MATT1981M said:


> i would recommend using different drive instead of the original... but if you are dead set on doing it, use the hinsdale guide..... read thru the upgrade config options and you SHOULD find the one you want... after doing that, follow the zipper steps but say "n" to the image install....


I think I will take the suggestion of using a different drive. One of my images is a 3.1.1b image. I have been told to apply the image but not to expand the drive. Then install the drive into TIVO and update to 6.2 by phone before expanding. I have read the Interactive TIVO Upgrade Instructions and do not know at what place I would do this removal and update. I stand waiting to upgrade/enlarge and Zipper! I have my Tools CD and my LBA48 Boot CD made, drives bought and FA120 ready.


----------



## SteelersFan

bman12 said:


> I think I will take the suggestion of using a different drive. One of my images is a 3.1.1b image. I have been told to apply the image but not to expand the drive. Then install the drive into TIVO and update to 6.2 by phone before expanding. I have read the Interactive TIVO Upgrade Instructions and do not know at what place I would do this removal and update. I stand waiting to upgrade/enlarge and Zipper! I have my Tools CD and my LBA48 Boot CD made, drives bought and FA120 ready.


You can enlarge or update to 6.2 first, it doesn't matter. Then Zipper once both are complete and you are sure the new drive works in your box.


----------



## oiler_head

So I successfully zippered (thanks to rbautch and Steelers_Fan) a SDVR40 with a 250GB WD drive. The only thing now is that I don't recieve channels below 60 (locals in Portland). This happened when I first set this box up after purchasing off Craiglist. That time, I called DTv and they reenabled the channels. Can I do this again even though I don't have a phone line connected? Stanley Cup playoffs are coming up on NBC and I want to record them on this fab havked DTV.

Thanks,


----------



## Gunnyman

yep call 1800directv and enter extension 722 or even 711 and the card will be re-authorized for your locals.


----------



## oiler_head

Thanks Gunnyman for the response. I'll try that even though I don't have an error message just "Channel unavailable" or something like that....

Would this problem be unique to this reciever? Since this first attempt at zippering a DTV went OK, I'd like to try with my other receiver. Should I expect to contact DTV again?


----------



## Gunnyman

almost always you lose locals after a zipper.


----------



## Ran94

I have an image for my DVR40. Can I use this image on my HDVR2? Or do I have to buy another one?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

You can use it.


----------



## oiler_head

> Originally Posted by *Gunnyman*
> _almost always you lose locals after a zipper._


In an amazing twist of fate, I turned on the DVR and lo and behold the locals appeared all by themselves -- no call the DTV needed.

Thanks for everyone's advice and help - I'm sure I'll be back with many more questions... :up:


----------



## JamakinJoel

i have the 6.2 os but its in .msf file extension and not the right thing is there anyone to make it back into the correct format for this beatuiful looking tool?


----------



## Bardman

OK, I've searched this whole thread and think I know the answer to my question, but thought I'd throw it out:

I just finished zippering an HDVR2 that's been gathering dust in my basement for the past year with a brand new drive. Everything worked fine. (this unit is "replacing" another HDVR2 that dove from its resting place, mangling the access card)

the replaced unit, as well as my Family room unit are running 4.0.1b. I can't get along without MRV now. Since 6.2 is much faster than 4.0.1b, I'd like to "upgrade" my family room unit to 6.2. Is there a way to complete this while saving all recordings and SP/Wishlists? I do have a fresh 6.2 image on CD (thank you PTVupgrade)

Can I pull the drive, zipper it, upgrade the OS, choosing to save recordings and SPs (I seem to remember seeing this asked in the script), then put the now 6.2 drive back into my family room machine to finish the setup via telnet? The drive currently running 4.0.1b is not the original drive that came with the unit, but instead a 160Gb drive that I first installed the clean 4 image onto.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Gunnyman

Bardman
what you want is to upgrade from 4.0 to 6.2 with SLICES.
dellanave has a great guide for doing just that at http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html

Any zipper procedure that installs a new image on the tivo will wipe the shows.


----------



## JamakinJoel

or can i use the .msf file and just rename it to 0000001 on the disc or that won't work?


----------



## D'Ecosse

Step 1 completed - original drive hacked (leaving original image) & re-installed & reboot 
(only one little delay caused when the PC wouldn't recognize the original Tivo drive - I had assumed it would have been set to "master" but then recognized it was set for cable select; quick switch to master & all went well.)

So now system is back up & running but I can't communicate to it via telnet. 
During the zip I used the default IP (192.169.1.101) and entered my SSID.

I am using an FA120 with a "G" gaming adapter on the TIVO and a WRT54G as the primary router. 
I tested this configuration with my laptop which connects flawlesly to my network. 
I am getting a link & can also see the TIVO IP when I test for it & can ping it successfully.

*However I get an error that it cannot open a connection to the host.*

What am I missing here? 



> C:\>ipconfig
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
> 
> C:\>ping 192.168.1.101
> 
> Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> 
> Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
> 
> C:\>telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.101
> Connecting To 192.168.1.101...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23
> Connect failed


----------



## rbautch

JamakinJoel said:


> or can i use the .msf file and just rename it to 0000001 on the disc or that won't work?


It should work fine.


----------



## rbautch

D'Ecosse said:


> Step 1 completed - original drive hacked (leaving original image) & re-installed & reboot
> (only one little delay caused when the PC wouldn't recognize the original Tivo drive - I had assumed it would have been set to "master" but then recognized it was set for cable select; quick switch to master & all went well.)
> 
> So now system is back up & running but I can't communicate to it via telnet.
> During the zip I used the default IP (192.169.1.101) and entered my SSID.
> 
> I am using an FA120 with a "G" gaming adapter on the TIVO and a WRT54G as the primary router.
> I tested this configuration with my laptop which connects flawlesly to my network.
> I am getting a link & can also see the TIVO IP when I test for it & can ping it successfully.
> 
> *However I get an error that it cannot open a connection to the host.*
> 
> What am I missing here?


If you entered an SSID, that means you chose wireless networking which is not right. Your tivo thinks it is hard wired to the network. Still, if you can ping it, then the network is working fine, and the problem is likely related to a firewall. Disable any firewalls or try connecting from a different pc. You could also try connecting your laptop directly to the tivo with a crossover cable.


----------



## D'Ecosse

rbautch said:


> If you entered an SSID, that means you chose wireless networking which is not right. Your tivo thinks it is hard wired to the network. Still, if you can ping it, then the network is working fine, and the problem is likely related to a firewall. Disable any firewalls or try connecting from a different pc. You could also try connecting your laptop directly to the tivo with a crossover cable.


Man, you guys are quick!








I see - so actually it's not really a 'wireless' connection because I'm using the gaming adapter on the ethernet dongle - the TIVO _thinks_ it's a hard-wire.
Surely it would only be using the SSID if it were seeing a wireless USB & attempt to connect via that? (shouldn't be any different than if I'd made the same provision in the original & was connecting directly with either a cable or wireless B)

If I can ping it though, I'm still not sure why it won't connect. I have the Windows (XP SP2) firewall disabled, my Zonealarm disabled & also the router firewall disabled. 
If I run to the store & pick up a cross-over cable, & I connect to the ethernet, will I then be able to edit it after I connect?

Edit - update - picked up a cross-over ($15 at Compusa - what a rip-off!!!!)

Connected directlywith my laptop & still get same error 


> could not open connection to the host, on port 23
> An established connection was aborted by the software in your host machine


The link light is on the FA120 but I cannot see it in IPCONFIG and I cannot ping to the Tivo address.

As I look through the instructions, I see one thing I omitted; after the zip was complete, I did not unmount the CDROM or command 'halt' - I just shut down the PC at that point. Should tha have caused any issues?


----------



## rbautch

Unmount wouldn't have caused it. Try setting the default gateway of your laptop eqal to the IP address of your Tivo, and then try to connect again with the crossover cable. Is is possible you're connecting to the wrong IP address? Can you ping the gaming adapter? Next things to try would be rezippering, or else build/buy a serial cable so you can really see what the problem is. It's easy.


----------



## D'Ecosse

here's where I am now

I re-zipper'd the drive, still keeping original image
This time I gave it a fresh IP address - this time 192.168.1.111 (so I could tell it was different) and said 'no' to the wifi.

If I connect with the crossover cable from my laptop, I cannot ping the static address I assigned.

However if I reconnect my gaming adapter, I can again successfully ping to the above assigned address but get the same error message when trying to telnet (cannot open connection to host, port 23)

What I'm confused over is why the direct connection with the crossover cable via the FA120 won't even ping, yet it will with the gaming adapter? 



rbautch said:


> ...Try setting the default gateway of your laptop eqal to the IP address of your Tivo, and then try to connect again with the crossover cable. ....


That did it! Got my bash - Thanks!
(now after I complete the hacks we'll see what happens with my connection)


----------



## Gunnyman

just a thought
is there a software firewall enabled on your laptop?


----------



## D'Ecosse

Nothing is easy (at least for me it appears!)

So now I get the bash with the crossover cable, it starts to run the tweak but then stalls - it appears to be looking for the DNS -



> download failed - adjust DNS & try again? y/n


Then if I say yes, it asks to enter IP of router - but of course there is no router!

what should I set the DNS to in the manual config for the default gateway for the laptop with the crossover ?

I tried again with my PC and the router link - pings OK but will still not telnet!


----------



## robr

any chance you can remove the gaming router from the equation for now and just plug the FA120 directly into your router? if we can get that working, then we can stick the wireless bridge back in and troubleshoot from there.

my network config on my tivo is
network address: 192.168.2.104
netmask 255.255.255.0
default gateway: 192.168.2.1 (my router's internal address)
DNS server: 192.168.2.1 (again my router)
network type: wired

I also use the FA120 adapter.


----------



## D'Ecosse

Still not getting the bash with the connection through the gaming adapter
However, it will ping to the Tivo
Also, if I connect via ftp to the tivo address entered during the zipper install, I can see all the directories & files in there (including the tweak.sh in the hacks directory)

But still get the "could not open connection to the host, on port 23" error when trying to telnet. 
This is windows XP SP2 
- I'm using the command tenet -t vt100 192.168.1.111

here's the ftp screen showing the connection


----------



## MATT1981M

D'Ecosse said:


> Still not getting the bash with the connection through the gaming adapter
> However, it will ping to the Tivo
> Also, if I connect via ftp to the tivo address entered during the zipper install, I can see all the directories & files in there (including the tweak.sh in the hacks directory)
> 
> But still get the "could not open connection to the host, on port 23" error when trying to telnet.
> This is windows XP SP2
> - I'm using the command tenet -t vt100 192.168.1.111
> 
> here's the ftp screen showing the connection


try using hyperterminal.... it is easier.....


----------



## D'Ecosse

We're off n running
- could never get the bash with telnet from my desktop PC which is directly connected to the router; 
I finally tried using my laptop connected to the router (wirelessly even!) and tried to telnet the tivo from there - bingo!


----------



## mercurial

Very weird Zipper problem... (well, hack problem at least)

I had three TiVo's Zippered. Recently I had to replace a failed drive in one of them so I reimaged it and re-Zippered. At that point, I was swapped out the Linksys USB100M adapter on that box with a Netgear FA120. That worked great. 

Then I swapped out the USB100M on one of the other working boxes for a FA120. At that point everything seemed to work. It coudl MRV and I could telnet to it, but TWP wasn't working. So I telneted into it and tried to restart TWP and this is what I see:

bash-2.02# twprs
restarting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or directory
TWP restarting...this will take a minute.
bash-2.02#

Sure enough, there is not tivowebplus directory in this box. Is it possible that changing the adapter caused it to eat it? It was working previously. What's the easiest way to reinstall it? Everything else appears to be there in /busybox and /hacks but it appears that all of /var/hack is gone on this box? Can I just re-telnet over some packages/scripts and re-install those things?

BTW, this was zippered with an earlier version of the script before it was changed to keep around all the files and tarballs to let you uninstall and reinstall properly (I hope that makes sense).


----------



## Gunnyman

delete the /enhancements directory
get the newest enhancement script from http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680
This will give you the latest and greatest.


----------



## mercurial

Thanks Gunny. Is that really all I need? I mean there aren't any tarballs or binary for TWP and so forth that I should copy over as well?


----------



## Gunnyman

the new script goes to the internet and downloads the most current package so make sure your tivo works with wget.


----------



## mercurial

Cool. So how do I make sure it works with wget?  Is there a safe method for upgrading previously zippered TiVos to the "latest and greatest"?


----------



## bman12

I started the process of Zippering three TIVOs last night. I acquired the proper images and made individual Tool CDs for three different TIVOs. I burned the LBA48 Boot CD. I started with my HDVR2 and pulled the drive. I placed My replacement drive in my computer and followed all the steps in the Zipper instructions. To follow are my questions/issues:
1. I put my 6.2 image on the Tools disk. It was detected and installed, After unmounting my cdrom and before rebooting and running zipper I pulled the drive, put it in the TIVO and forced a call to both do any updates and check that it worked. I then pulled the drive and continued the Zipper process. Was there any problem adding the step of forcing a call?

2. My Tools CD has the superpatch 1.2. I noticed a message go across the screen while zippering saying it was unable to find superpatch 1.1. Did it skip the superpatch because I have 1.2? I f so, can I then run superpatch 1.2 after installing via telnet? Should I have renamed 1.2 to 1.1?

3. When the main script in the tools cd detects the image and installs it as noted in Step 5 -H does it both expand and enlarge the swap file automatically or is there something else I need to do?

4. Can the enhancement script be run a second time to make changes or do you need to uninstall first?

5. It didn't seem to hold the 30sec skip. What should I do?

6. I have Window xp sp2. Do I need to do unset crlf every time I use Telnet?

Sorry for the length....as soon as these questions are answered I will do my other 2 TIVOs and woohoo!


----------



## Adam1115

Couple of questions...

1) Why no option for DHCP in the script?

2) Am I missing something? The script links you to a $5 ISO from ptvupgrade for 1 kernel file? (And using it as a boot cd, I guess to?) Seems like a waste of $5, no? Can't this be distributed freely?


----------



## rpdre1

Adam1115 said:


> Couple of questions...
> 
> 1) Why no option for DHCP in the script?
> 
> 2) Am I missing something? The script links you to a $5 ISO from ptvupgrade for 1 kernel file? (And using it as a boot cd, I guess to?) Seems like a waste of $5, no? Can't this be distributed freely?


1) so you dont have to change the ip everytime you want to use tytool/mfs_ftp/ ftp/telnet

2) the kernel file (killhdinitrd kernel) is copyrighted.



killhdinitrd license terms said:


> You MAY NOT redistribute any kernel image modified by our software, or any derivative thereof.


ptvupgrade is exempt because they have a license from the authors to redistrubute the kernel with that paid boot cd.

if you run killhdinitrd on a stock tivo kernel image (youd have to learn how at ddb but its not hard at all), or "somehow" found a VMLINUX_.GZ that had killhdinitrd applied on it, then you could just use the free ptv boot cd.

there are enough support questions already, the reason you have to buy the cd and use a static ip are to simplify the process.

edit: to clarify

killhdinitrd is a software that modifies a stock kernel image and adds extra code into it to bypass tivo's security.

that extra code is copyrighted by the authors of killhdinitrd.

they didn't want it included in automated/easy tivo hacking scripts so they put in the license terms that you can't redistribute any kernels you make using killhdinitrd.

the killhdinitrd software itself is free and you can make a killhdinitrd kernel for your personal use for free.


----------



## rbautch

bman12 said:


> I started the process of Zippering three TIVOs last night. I acquired the proper images and made individual Tool CDs for three different TIVOs. I burned the LBA48 Boot CD. I started with my HDVR2 and pulled the drive. I placed My replacement drive in my computer and followed all the steps in the Zipper instructions. To follow are my questions/issues:
> 1. I put my 6.2 image on the Tools disk. It was detected and installed, After unmounting my cdrom and before rebooting and running zipper I pulled the drive, put it in the TIVO and forced a call to both do any updates and check that it worked. I then pulled the drive and continued the Zipper process. Was there any problem adding the step of forcing a call?


As long as it was before the hacks were applied, that's fine.



bman12 said:


> 2. My Tools CD has the superpatch 1.2. I noticed a message go across the screen while zippering saying it was unable to find superpatch 1.1. Did it skip the superpatch because I have 1.2? I f so, can I then run superpatch 1.2 after installing via telnet? Should I have renamed 1.2 to 1.1?


 It skipped it. I'll update the script to work with either version. In the meantime, you can just run 1.2 manually or rename it to 1.1. Both will work.



bman12 said:


> 3. When the main script in the tools cd detects the image and installs it as noted in Step 5 -H does it both expand and enlarge the swap file automatically or is there something else I need to do?


 It expands the partition set and uses the -r 4 block size, which will support large drives. If you feel you need a larger swap file (which I don't think you do), then you have to do that manually. There is a good discussion on the topic somewhere here in this thread.



bman12 said:


> 4. Can the enhancement script be run a second time to make changes or do you need to uninstall first?


Have to uninstall first.



bman12 said:


> 5. It didn't seem to hold the 30sec skip. What should I do?


That's because the superpatch was not applied.



bman12 said:


> 6. I have Window xp sp2. Do I need to do unset crlf every time I use Telnet?


Best bet is to get a third party telnet client like PuttyTel (free). It handles the line feeds correctly.


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> 1) so you dont have to change the ip everytime you want to use tytool/mfs_ftp/ ftp/telnet
> 
> 2) the kernel file (killhdinitrd kernel) is copyrighted.
> 
> ptvupgrade is exempt because they have a license from the authors to redistrubute the kernel with that paid boot cd.
> 
> if you run killhdinitrd on a stock tivo kernel image (youd have to learn how at ddb but its not hard at all), or "somehow" found a VMLINUX_.GZ that had killhdinitrd applied on it, then you could just use the free ptv boot cd.
> 
> there are enough support questions already, the reason you have to buy the cd and use a static ip are to simplify the process.


Good answers. If you still want to use DHCP, just run the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script.


----------



## bman12

You are the BEST!


----------



## Gunnyman

mercurial said:


> Cool. So how do I make sure it works with wget?  Is there a safe method for upgrading previously zippered TiVos to the "latest and greatest"?


If you aren't having issues with empty now playing list then wget will in all likelyhood work just fine.


----------



## Adam1115

rbautch said:


> Good answers. If you still want to use DHCP, just run the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script.


Thanks!

(BTW, IP only changes if you don't have a reservation. Easier to manage through DHCP though...)


----------



## D'Ecosse

Just some feedback on the connectivity issue with port 23 during the attempted hack install 
To recap my previous problem I was unable to telnet into the Tivo from my primary network PC, receiving 'unable to open connection to host, port 23' error.
Ultimately I was able to open the connection using my laptop connected through the same network! 

As I was researching I found a significant number of references to this same error but no real answers - none really forthcoming here either, but just wanted to document my situation for the benefits of smarter people to deduce what might have been going on & as a reference for others who might encounter similar. 
For some reason, from the error message posted it seemed like the request when sent from the primary PC was being rejected by the tivo, but then was allowed when sent by my laptop - both systems run windows XP Pro SP2 incidentally.
All firewalls were disabled on the PC but still to no avail; both are routed through the same common router, the PC being hard-wired and the laptop wifi. Obviously the tivo end is common in both situations & taking the command via the router to the gaming adapter, FA120 adapter & into the Tivo.
I thought it may have something to do with the original USB drivers but that obviously is no different for one source vs the other!

It would seem that something originating from the PC was not well liked by the Tivo, however once the drive was completely hacked, I now have no problem in accessing it with my primary PC - including ability to telnet to it. 

I'm still none the wiser as to source of the malcontent - Very strange but glad to be through it!


----------



## MATT1981M

Adam1115 said:


> Couple of questions...
> 
> 1) Why no option for DHCP in the script?
> 
> 2) Am I missing something? The script links you to a $5 ISO from ptvupgrade for 1 kernel file? (And using it as a boot cd, I guess to?) Seems like a waste of $5, no? Can't this be distributed freely?


even though these have been answered i want to put my 2 cents in...

1...same answer as rpde1....

2....again same as rpde1 but to add the following... 5.00 for a secure valid kernel that has not been corrupted or changed (except for being kill'd properly of course ) and the knowledge that everything will run smoothly because the kernel you are using has been used by MANY other people to do this same thing is well worth the 5.00 price tag


----------



## mercurial

Thanks Gunny! Back up and running now. Should I do this on all my other Zippered TiVos to get them up to the latest version of the hacks/scripts?


----------



## Gunnyman

merc the biggest reason to do so is to avoid the HFC my /var got wiped.


----------



## mercurial

Gunnyman said:


> merc the biggest reason to do so is to avoid the HFC my /var got wiped.


So, same procedure?

# rw
# rm -rf enhancments
ftp over new tweak.sh
# sh tweak.sh

?

Or do I need to remove stuff in /var first?


----------



## Gunnyman

Hmm not sure on that one merc. I think the only thing in /var that zipper put there was TWP.
if you say you need to install twp it will get put in the propper place, but ask rbautch in the enhance thread to be sure.


----------



## br408408

Zippered my first Tivo last night....worked great!! Now, two more Tivo's to go. 
Big thanks to Gunnyman, rbautch, and all who have posted help here.
Now, just one problem. I need to get my Standby back as I have an automatic S-video switcher, and two Tivo's on the same TV. I put one Tivo in Standby, and power up the other, and the auto switcher switches the imput for me. I have found the two files I think need to do this (Superpatch67Standby.tcl and tuikhelper.tcl), I am just unsure how to use them. I think all I need to do is copy them to the same folder in the Tivo (unsure what folder it should be) and then run the Superpatch67Standby.tcl from the bash prompt. Any help on this would be graet. 

Thanks again to all, Bill


----------



## Gunnyman

That really is all there is to it.
These scripts put standby back on the top level menu and remove the promo list stuff.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

br408408 said:


> Zippered my first Tivo last night....worked great!! Now, two more Tivo's to go.
> Big thanks to Gunnyman, rbautch, and all who have posted help here.
> Now, just one problem. I need to get my Standby back as I have an automatic S-video switcher, and two Tivo's on the same TV. I put one Tivo in Standby, and power up the other, and the auto switcher switches the imput for me. I have found the two files I think need to do this (Superpatch67Standby.tcl and tuikhelper.tcl), I am just unsure how to use them. I think all I need to do is copy them to the same folder in the Tivo (unsure what folder it should be) and then run the Superpatch67Standby.tcl from the bash prompt. Any help on this would be graet.
> 
> Thanks again to all, Bill


Perhaps I'm stating the obvious, but Standby isn't gone, it's just moved to a different menu.


----------



## randels

What is the difference between the "zipper" and a replacement drive from PTVupgrade (other then the cost). I am new to this "hacking" process and would feel better just replacing the drive, which is something i can do. 

does both processes get you the same functionality?

thanks,


----------



## JWThiers

randels said:


> What is the difference between the "zipper" and a replacement drive from PTVupgrade (other then the cost). I am new to this "hacking" process and would feel better just replacing the drive, which is something i can do.
> 
> does both processes get you the same functionality?
> 
> thanks,


Not having done the PTV route, I won't say for sure BUT it appears that it provides the same basic functionality of the Zipper, but it is expensive if you plan on getting it preinstalled on a drive. I'd Still consider THe zipper, if you rplace a drive you can run zipper and people on this forum are good about handholding people through the rough spots. and no matter which way you go you can plan on the fairly common networking issues that always seem to crop up (which network adapters, network settings and the like). If you just get the ptvnet software (no drive) the cost is about the same.


----------



## Adam1115

Any reason the zipper won't work on a SA?


----------



## Gunnyman

different software different kernel, using netfilter-disable messes up a standalone
plus very few of them are hackable without EEPROM mods.


----------



## rbautch

randels said:


> What is the difference between the "zipper" and a replacement drive from PTVupgrade (other then the cost). I am new to this "hacking" process and would feel better just replacing the drive, which is something i can do.
> 
> does both processes get you the same functionality?
> 
> thanks,


If you have never hooked your tivo drive to your PC for a drive upgrade, or you are nervous about your technical skills, then a pre-hacked drive is the way to go. It's by far the simplest upgrade...just pop it in and it works. The Zipper is a do it yourself project that anyone with a little technical skill can handle. The basic functionality is about the same.


----------



## rbautch

D'Ecosse said:


> Just some feedback on the connectivity issue with port 23 during the attempted hack install
> To recap my previous problem I was unable to telnet into the Tivo from my primary network PC, receiving 'unable to open connection to host, port 23' error.
> Ultimately I was able to open the connection using my laptop connected through the same network!
> 
> As I was researching I found a significant number of references to this same error but no real answers - none really forthcoming here either, but just wanted to document my situation for the benefits of smarter people to deduce what might have been going on & as a reference for others who might encounter similar.
> For some reason, from the error message posted it seemed like the request when sent from the primary PC was being rejected by the tivo, but then was allowed when sent by my laptop - both systems run windows XP Pro SP2 incidentally.
> All firewalls were disabled on the PC but still to no avail; both are routed through the same common router, the PC being hard-wired and the laptop wifi. Obviously the tivo end is common in both situations & taking the command via the router to the gaming adapter, FA120 adapter & into the Tivo.
> I thought it may have something to do with the original USB drivers but that obviously is no different for one source vs the other!
> 
> It would seem that something originating from the PC was not well liked by the Tivo, however once the drive was completely hacked, I now have no problem in accessing it with my primary PC - including ability to telnet to it.
> 
> I'm still none the wiser as to source of the malcontent - Very strange but glad to be through it!


Tivo shouldnt care which PC is communicating with it. There's got to be something on the main PC stopping it. VPN client? To test it, try pinging the Tivo from the PC. If it works, then you know you've got something running that's blocking it.


----------



## rbautch

mercurial said:


> So, same procedure?
> 
> # rw
> # rm -rf enhancments
> ftp over new tweak.sh
> # sh tweak.sh
> 
> ?
> 
> Or do I need to remove stuff in /var first?


You should only manually remove the enhancements directory as a last resort. The proper way is to run the uninstall script, which restores your backup author file and .profile as well as removing /enhancements. You should check your author file and .profile now, because you likely have duplicate startup commands. No reason to erase anything from /var. The only think the script puts there are symlinks.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> That really is all there is to it.
> These scripts put standby back on the top level menu and remove the promo list stuff.


 There is a script on DDB that puts standby back on the main menu, but it's not included in the enhancement script.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> There is a script on DDB that puts standby back on the main menu, but it's not included in the enhancement script.


sounds like a future thing to include it in, hint hint


----------



## br408408

Yea, I found the script over at DDB...it was easy to run (even for a newbe to Tivo hacking like me) and it worked great. I have my standby back in my main menu, which is good as I use it every day because of my automatic input switcher.


Thanks again to all, Bill


----------



## theReapeR

*First off... This is my first post, and if it's redundant then I'm sorry... but I've browsed so many pages of this thread my eyes are about to bleed!*

I should also note that I'm a CIS major so don't worry about confusing me, fire away.

I have an HR10-250 . I zippered it using the instructions. I have a usb100m from Linksys and a Linksys usb200m v2 (yes, v2). I've zippered this poor drive about 50 times using those 2 adapters trying to get them to work to no avail. So after browsing I noticed all of the hooplah about needing the Superpatch put in for the 200 to work.

I grabbed myself a serial null modem cable and a gender changer, hooked it up to one of my PCs and used Hyperterminal (both with 9600 and 115200) and don't get any text whatsoever. (before you say it, yes, I know it's a null modem cable). I re-zippered and retried about 10 times.

I'm out of options here guys, I appreciate any feedback that you can give me. If I can get this to work I'll buy someone a beer! Cheers!

[EDIT] I should also note thatI performed a loopback test on my serial port on my PC and it came back clean. Just thought that may be relevant.


----------



## rbautch

theReapeR said:


> *First off... This is my first post, and if it's redundant then I'm sorry... but I've browsed so many pages of this thread my eyes are about to bleed!*
> 
> I should also note that I'm a CIS major so don't worry about confusing me, fire away.
> 
> I have an HR10-250 . I zippered it using the instructions. I have a usb100m from Linksys and a Linksys usb200m v2 (yes, v2). I've zippered this poor drive about 50 times using those 2 adapters trying to get them to work to no avail. So after browsing I noticed all of the hooplah about needing the Superpatch put in for the 200 to work.
> 
> I grabbed myself a serial null modem cable and a gender changer, hooked it up to one of my PCs and used Hyperterminal (both with 9600 and 115200) and don't get any text whatsoever. (before you say it, yes, I know it's a null modem cable). I re-zippered and retried about 10 times.
> 
> I'm out of options here guys, I appreciate any feedback that you can give me. If I can get this to work I'll buy someone a beer! Cheers!
> 
> [EDIT] I should also note thatI performed a loopback test on my serial port on my PC and it came back clean. Just thought that may be relevant.


The usb100m will work, but the 200m will not work until the enhancement script is run (the superpatch does not run on an HR10-250). Make sure the IP address you are specifying is in your subnet. Do you get a link light? For the serial cable, you have disable flow control, and hit enter a few times before you'll see a bash prompt. Check the Zipper wikki for other troubleshooting tips.


----------



## theReapeR

rbautch said:


> The usb100m will work, but the 200m will not work until the enhancement script is run (the superpatch does not run on an HR10-250). Make sure the IP address you are specifying is in your subnet. Do you get a link light? For the serial cable, you have disable flow control, and hit enter a few times before you'll see a bash prompt. Check the Zipper wikki for other troubleshooting tips.


No link light or activity lights whatsoever on the 100m, no indication of power. I know the IP address is good, and I know my gateway is good. When I tried Hyperterminal I disabled flow control, but I don't get any of the status reporting, much less the ability to get a bash prompt.  I'll check out Zipper Wiki again, see if there's something I missed. Thanks for all your help!

[Edit] This is my ipconfig info, to show you an existing IP address and gateway/subnet info.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : <<DNS>>
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.177
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>

This is my DHCP info from my router to show ya that as well:

DHCP Settings
DHCP IP Address Range : to (addresses within the LAN subnet) 
DHCP Lease Time : (minutes) 
Always broadcast : (compatibility for some DHCP Clients)

Number of Dynamic DHCP Clients : 8
Computer Name MAC Address IP Address 
amberdesktop 00:15:F2:9B:C7:41 192.168.0.103
neo 00:11:2F:87:E7:59 192.168.0.115
LK7DE0C4 00:0F:66:7D:E0:C4 192.168.0.116
NetworkStorage 00:01:6C:B1:CC:81 192.168.0.130
Zion 00:07:E9:0F:A6:94 192.168.0.168
blade 00:15:F2:7F:E8:BE 192.168.0.177
YOUR-058795DD91 00:90:4B:FFA:8A 192.168.0.178
-=---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->

I set my static IP info for the hr10 to :
IP: 192.168.0.125
Gateway: 192.168.0.1


----------



## MATT1981M

theReapeR said:


> No link light or activity lights whatsoever on the 100m, no indication of power. I know the IP address is good, and I know my gateway is good. When I tried Hyperterminal I disabled flow control, but I don't get any of the status reporting, much less the ability to get a bash prompt.  I'll check out Zipper Wiki again, see if there's something I missed. Thanks for all your help!
> 
> [Edit] This is my ipconfig info, to show you an existing IP address and gateway/subnet info.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : <<DNS>>
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.177
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>
> 
> This is my DHCP info from my router to show ya that as well:
> 
> DHCP Settings
> DHCP IP Address Range : to (addresses within the LAN subnet)
> DHCP Lease Time : (minutes)
> Always broadcast : (compatibility for some DHCP Clients)
> 
> Number of Dynamic DHCP Clients : 8
> Computer Name MAC Address IP Address
> amberdesktop 00:15:F2:9B:C7:41 192.168.0.103
> neo 00:11:2F:87:E7:59 192.168.0.115
> LK7DE0C4 00:0F:66:7D:E0:C4 192.168.0.116
> NetworkStorage 00:01:6C:B1:CC:81 192.168.0.130
> Zion 00:07:E9:0F:A6:94 192.168.0.168
> blade 00:15:F2:7F:E8:BE 192.168.0.177
> YOUR-058795DD91 00:90:4B:FFA:8A 192.168.0.178
> -=---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
> 
> I set my static IP info for the hr10 to :
> IP: 192.168.0.125
> Gateway: 192.168.0.1


make sure the ip address is OUTSIDE the DHCP range...what do you have the DHCP range set to....also i know you said that you have a null modem cable, but where did you get it from.... check out the tutorial i had put together.. it is linked on the zipper wiki main page... i would also try to obtain a different cable... if you made it, check your connections... if not at the top of the tutorial there is a link on where you can buy the cable from 9thtee and also linked is info on how to make one... it is easy and takes 5 min or less once you have the materials, which you may already have!!!!


----------



## S-Merrell

Help anyone,

I have a directv tivo. 
It came with a 40meg HD, so I bought a 160meg to upgrade it. 

On my computer system I use System commander, so I can run several systems, DOS, windows, beos, Linux, etc. 
It also can clone drives, re size partitions, etc. 
So, I plugged in my tivo drive, and the new 160meg drive, turned it on, went into Part commander, went into the clone drive area, and it said you have an unformated drive, do you want to copy your drive to it, I said yes! 
Then I thought it would ask, which one to which one, but it didn't. 
Normaly it would say "Are you sure? there is data on this drive?" 
It just started copying, my drive over the TIVO drive! 
It thought that the TIVO was blank? 
Well now it is! I stopped the process, but it was to late. 
How frailed am I now? 
\ 
HELP!  
 
 

S.M.


----------



## mercurial

rbautch said:


> You should only manually remove the enhancements directory as a last resort. The proper way is to run the uninstall script, which restores your backup author file and .profile as well as removing /enhancements. You should check your author file and .profile now, because you likely have duplicate startup commands. No reason to erase anything from /var. The only think the script puts there are symlinks.


Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

S-Merrell said:


> Help anyone,
> 
> I have a directv tivo.
> It came with a 40meg HD, so I bought a 160meg to upgrade it.
> 
> On my computer system I use System commander, so I can run several systems, DOS, windows, beos, Linux, etc.
> It also can clone drives, re size partitions, etc.
> So, I plugged in my tivo drive, and the new 160meg drive, turned it on, went into Part commander, went into the clone drive area, and it said you have an unformated drive, do you want to copy your drive to it, I said yes!
> Then I thought it would ask, which one to which one, but it didn't.
> Normaly it would say "Are you sure? there is data on this drive?"
> It just started copying, my drive over the TIVO drive!
> It thought that the TIVO was blank?
> Well now it is! I stopped the process, but it was to late.
> How frailed am I now?
> \
> HELP!
> 
> 
> 
> S.M.


There aren't any PC utilities except mfstools that can deal with a TiVO hard drive.
You are probably going to need a new image now from ptvupgrade.
Check the upgrade forum here for more info.


----------



## Adam1115

Gunnyman said:


> different software different kernel, using netfilter-disable messes up a standalone
> plus very few of them are hackable without EEPROM mods.


Killhdinitrd and superpatch still work... Is replacing the kernel necessary? only the 540 and DT's require prom mod (same with the R10), 140 & 240's work fine...

Why does disabling netfilter mess up a standalone? I'm certain I've done this...


----------



## Gunnyman

adam

feel free to use the zipper on your standalone but don't look here for help.
I don't have a standalone. We did this for the dtivo owners like ourselves.


----------



## rbautch

I hacked a standalone for my dad awhile ago. Netfilter can still be disabled. Here are some other considerations;

1. Need to fix IP tables. ADH posted the required fix on DDB. 

2. Setting upgradesoftware=false in bootpage can be a concern, since your phoneline will always be connected. If new software comes out and you let it sit there, eventually Tivo will cut off your guide data. Eventually you'll have to upgrade to the new software using slides, or remove the upgradesoftware parameter and overwrite your hacks. 

3. If you have a 540 series 2.5 tivo that has been prom modded, you still need to replace the kernel with one that has a null initrd. DDB has info on how to remove the initrd from a kernel. 

4. if you have a standalone that's not a 540, you can use a killhdinitrd'd kernel. 

5. Need to remove the dead routes from the author file that comes with the Zipper.


----------



## rbautch

theReapeR said:


> No link light or activity lights whatsoever on the 100m, no indication of power. I know the IP address is good, and I know my gateway is good. When I tried Hyperterminal I disabled flow control, but I don't get any of the status reporting, much less the ability to get a bash prompt.  I'll check out Zipper Wiki again, see if there's something I missed. Thanks for all your help!
> 
> [Edit] This is my ipconfig info, to show you an existing IP address and gateway/subnet info.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : <<DNS>>
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.177
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>
> 
> This is my DHCP info from my router to show ya that as well:
> 
> DHCP Settings
> DHCP IP Address Range : to (addresses within the LAN subnet)
> DHCP Lease Time : (minutes)
> Always broadcast : (compatibility for some DHCP Clients)
> 
> Number of Dynamic DHCP Clients : 8
> Computer Name MAC Address IP Address
> amberdesktop 00:15:F2:9B:C7:41 192.168.0.103
> neo 00:11:2F:87:E7:59 192.168.0.115
> LK7DE0C4 00:0F:66:7D:E0:C4 192.168.0.116
> NetworkStorage 00:01:6C:B1:CC:81 192.168.0.130
> Zion 00:07:E9:0F:A6:94 192.168.0.168
> blade 00:15:F2:7F:E8:BE 192.168.0.177
> YOUR-058795DD91 00:90:4B:FFA:8A 192.168.0.178
> -=---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
> 
> I set my static IP info for the hr10 to :
> IP: 192.168.0.125
> Gateway: 192.168.0.1


It's probably your adapter. Only a subset of compatible adapters will work with way I set up the driver loads for the HR10-250. See here for more information. The usb200m will work, but only after you run the enhancement script. So, get your serial connection working so you can run the script, or get another adapter.


----------



## Adam1115

rbautch said:


> I hacked a standalone for my dad awhile ago. Netfilter can still be disabled. Here are some other considerations;
> 
> 1. Need to fix IP tables. ADH posted the required fix on DDB.
> 
> 2. Setting upgradesoftware=false in bootpage can be a concern, since your phoneline will always be connected. If new software comes out and you let it sit there, eventually Tivo will cut off your guide data. Eventually you'll have to upgrade to the new software using slides, or remove the upgradesoftware parameter and overwrite your hacks.
> 
> 3. If you have a 540 series 2.5 tivo that has been prom modded, you still need to replace the kernel with one that has a null initrd. DDB has info on how to remove the initrd from a kernel.
> 
> 4. if you have a standalone that's not a 540, you can use a killhdinitrd'd kernel.
> 
> 5. Need to remove the dead routes from the author file that comes with the Zipper.


THANK YOU!! This was EXACTLY what I was looking for...


----------



## tall1

rbautch said:


> I hacked a standalone for my dad awhile ago. Netfilter can still be disabled. Here are some other considerations;
> 
> 1. Need to fix IP tables. ADH posted the required fix on DDB.
> 
> 2. Setting upgradesoftware=false in bootpage can be a concern, since your phoneline will always be connected. If new software comes out and you let it sit there, eventually Tivo will cut off your guide data. Eventually you'll have to upgrade to the new software using slides, or remove the upgradesoftware parameter and overwrite your hacks.
> 
> 3. If you have a 540 series 2.5 tivo that has been prom modded, you still need to replace the kernel with one that has a null initrd. DDB has info on how to remove the initrd from a kernel.
> 
> 4. if you have a standalone that's not a 540, you can use a killhdinitrd'd kernel.
> 
> 5. Need to remove the dead routes from the author file that comes with the Zipper.


So why go to the trouble of hacking a SA when you have almost everything in 7.2?


----------



## Gunnyman

mostly because TTG is slow 
also to use Tivoserver
also to MRV between a DTivo and a standalone


----------



## rbautch

tall1 said:


> So why go to the trouble of hacking a SA when you have almost everything in 7.2?


Permanent 30-sec skip, extraction, tivoserver, tivowebplus, shell access.


----------



## tall1

rbautch said:


> Permanent 30-sec skip, extraction, tivoserver, tivowebplus, shell access.


Well, there is that! I guess it is worth the trouble because I use all of these "features" quite a bit.


----------



## jmasterman

Let me add:
Better picture quality at about 500-600 megs per 1 hour show as opposed to a gig for SA with TTG.


----------



## MATT1981M

jmasterman said:


> Let me add:
> Better picture quality at about 500-600 megs per 1 hour show as opposed to a gig for SA with TTG.


i get 1gb per hr apprx w/ tytool.... what are you using...


----------



## Adam1115

tall1 said:


> So why go to the trouble of hacking a SA when you have almost everything in 7.2?


Me personally, to MRV to DirecTiVo, to MRV outside of TiVo's on your account (with TiVo MRV you can only use it with TiVo's on your account. Not too cool if you want to beam in wirelessly down the street to your buddy...), TiVoWebPlus....

Of course, lets just get right down to the REAL reason! If it CAN be hacked, it SHOULD be hacked!!


----------



## theReapeR

MATT1981M said:


> make sure the ip address is OUTSIDE the DHCP range...what do you have the DHCP range set to....also i know you said that you have a null modem cable, but where did you get it from.... check out the tutorial i had put together.. it is linked on the zipper wiki main page... i would also try to obtain a different cable... if you made it, check your connections... if not at the top of the tutorial there is a link on where you can buy the cable from 9thtee and also linked is info on how to make one... it is easy and takes 5 min or less once you have the materials, which you may already have!!!!


I got it with one of my standalones, so I know it's good. My DHCP range is 100-199 so I'm going to try 200 and see if that works here... off to the re-zipper!


----------



## theReapeR

Still no go  ...

Okay so I re-zippered the drive and set it to IP: 192.168.0.201 GATEWAY: 192.168.0.1 and put the drive back in my DTiVo and turned it on with the Linksys usb100m plugged into the top USB port and plugged in a network cable that I had just removed from one of my PCs. I got no indicator lights but I allowed it to boot and reboot the first initial time, still didn't get any indicator lights. 

So I unplugged the unit and put the NIC into the bottom USB slot and tryed it again, still no go. Sorry to be a nuisance, I just really have no clue what else to do. I've gone through everything on ZipperWiki . Any other ideas?


----------



## theReapeR

I'd love to get the serial connection working, but I've exhausted everything I know there too... The cable works on my standalone (which is where I got it). It won't, however, work on my HR10.


----------



## JWThiers

theReapeR said:


> I'd love to get the serial connection working, but I've exhausted everything I know there too... The cable works on my standalone (which is where I got it). It won't, however, work on my HR10.


serial should work


----------



## theReapeR

JWThiers said:


> serial should work


Right, I know it SHOULD. All I know is that it's not, despite my best efforts.


----------



## theReapeR

I just tried it from another serial port on another PC, still no go.


----------



## Gunnyman

what's happening when you connect the serial port?


----------



## klibutti

Just "Zippered" my first Tivo. Thanks Rbautch & Gunnyman for all your hard work on this. Everything worked perfectly first shot. Once I found a PC that would work. 

I have a questions though, just to be clear, I have a series 2 D*Tivo v 6.2. If upgradesoftware=false then will I ever have to worry Tivo will shut off my guide? 

I have seen that warning for the standalones.


----------



## Bardman

Gunnyman said:


> Bardman
> what you want is to upgrade from 4.0 to 6.2 with SLICES.
> dellanave has a great guide for doing just that at http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html
> 
> Any zipper procedure that installs a new image on the tivo will wipe the shows.


After a quick read of the link above, I did think of another potential option...

What if I FTP the enhancement script to the 4.0.1b DTivo to get the backup season pass/wishlist enhancement function installed, then backup said items, MRV all shows to the other DTivo (already running zippered 6.2), then pull the drive, zipper to 6.2, restore the backup SP/WL and all is good? (can MRV back shows at my leisure).

Would a backup of SP/WL of 4.0.1b be able to be restored on a 6.2 box??


----------



## Gunnyman

not tested that but I don't see why it wouldn't work.
Honestly the slice upgrade is easy
dbload the slices
modify the installsw.itcl to stop the reboot,
run installsw.itcl 
copy the killhdinitrd kernel then copy your hacks over.
The whole process took about 10 minutes.
I did this on my tivos running 4.01b


----------



## theReapeR

Gunnyman said:


> what's happening when you connect the serial port?


When I use a serial connection, I open hyperterminal and connect to my com port, turn the DTiVo on, and it just sits there and blinks at me.... no text comes up. This happens no matter how many computers / serial ports I try it on.


----------



## Gunnyman

boot the tivo THEN plug in the serial cable and hit enter in hyperterm.


----------



## theReapeR

Gunnyman said:


> boot the tivo THEN plug in the serial cable and hit enter in hyperterm.


I just ran to work and borrowed our usb200m v1 and i'm running the enhancement script right now  thanks for all your help, after I get everything set, to satisfy my curiousity, I'm going to get this ruddy Null Modem Cable working.

Thanks for your help guys, I'll let ya know when I get the serial working. You guys are the best!


----------



## Gunnyman

glad to hear it


----------



## MATT1981M

theReapeR said:


> I got it with one of my standalones, so I know it's good. My DHCP range is 100-199 so I'm going to try 200 and see if that works here... off to the re-zipper!


that is the problem.... The cable that comes with the sa tivo's is a serial cable... You need to get a null modem adapter to use that cable...


----------



## theReapeR

MATT1981M said:


> that is the problem.... The cable that comes with the sa tivo's is a serial cable... You need to get a null modem adapter to use that cable...


Ahhhhhh... (I happened to have one of those) works sweet! Thx man!

I do have another question though... I've got TiVoServer running on one of my PCs for my SA. I've seen a lot of info to the contrary, but I wanted to ask formally, is there anyway to get my HR10-250 to see my TiVoServer machine?


----------



## MATT1981M

theReapeR said:


> Ahhhhhh... (I happened to have one of those) works sweet! Thx man!
> 
> I do have another question though... I've got TiVoServer running on one of my PCs for my SA. I've seen a lot of info to the contrary, but I wanted to ask formally, is there anyway to get my HR10-250 to see my TiVoServer machine?


nope... That would be MRV...


----------



## theReapeR

MATT1981M said:


> nope... That would be MRV...


That's what I was afraid of... ah well... can't win em all... know of anyway to convert video to TMF's? That way I could upload em to the unit.

[EDIT: I'm currently looking into tymplex. If anyone has any explicit information on this I'd appreciate it! ]


----------



## kimsan

theReapeR said:


> That's what I was afraid of... ah well... can't win em all... know of anyway to convert video to TMF's? That way I could upload em to the unit.
> 
> [EDIT: I'm currently looking into tymplex. If anyone has any explicit information on this I'd appreciate it! ]


Check your PMs. Dunno about TMF conversion, but TYmplex does insertable TY files.


----------



## JWThiers

klibutti said:


> Just "Zippered" my first Tivo. Thanks Rbautch & Gunnyman for all your hard work on this. Everything worked perfectly first shot. Once I found a PC that would work.
> 
> I have a questions though, just to be clear, I have a series 2 D*Tivo v 6.2. If upgradesoftware=false then will I ever have to worry Tivo will shut off my guide?
> 
> I have seen that warning for the standalones.


D*Tivos get guide data and OS upgrades from D* NOT Tivo. The only OS upgrade that I think MAY happen for the DTivos is getting 6.2 on the HR-250 (unless they ditch the R-15's and go back to tivo). So it shouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## jmasterman

MATT1981M said:


> i get 1gb per hr apprx w/ tytool.... what are you using...


Nothing unusual.

IE. This week's episode of a "1 Hour" show came out to 607,489 KB

I use tytool, strip out the stuff I don't want to see (that leaves about 40 min), and multiplex using the (New Format) off the file menu.


----------



## wliu

I already have 2 DTiVo zippered. I just did a 3rd one, but this one is not subbed. Im only using it to store shows that Ive MRVed over from the other 2. I did notice that alot of tivowebplus options dont work on this non-subbed DTiVo. Is this normal? Thanks.


----------



## cheer

MATT1981M said:


> i get 1gb per hr apprx w/ tytool.... what are you using...


You have DTivos. DTivos record the video exactly as it comes from the satellite.

The OP has a standalone, which has variable recording depending on what quality you select...and I suspect one of the reasons TTG is slow is because it's re-encoding or altering the video in some other fashion.


----------



## cheer

wliu said:


> I already have 2 DTiVo zippered. I just did a 3rd one, but this one is not subbed. Im only using it to store shows that Ive MRVed over from the other 2. I did notice that alot of tivowebplus options dont work on this non-subbed DTiVo. Is this normal? Thanks.


If TWP thinks you're not connected to the satellite, it disables a bunch of the UI stuff. I don't know why. But...you can cheat.

Let's say you normally go to http://10.0.0.1 to get to your Tivo. So...instead try http://10.0.0.1/ui and you'll see the missing UI stuff.


----------



## rbautch

cheer said:


> If TWP thinks you're not connected to the satellite, it disables a bunch of the UI stuff. I don't know why. But...you can cheat.
> 
> Let's say you normally go to http://10.0.0.1 to get to your Tivo. So...instead try http://10.0.0.1/ui and you'll see the missing UI stuff.


Cheer, it's about time you found this thread. Welcome!


----------



## cheer

rbautch said:


> Cheer, it's about time you found this thread. Welcome!


Hah. Thank you, sir. Flirting with the dark side and all that.


----------



## theReapeR

Well I wanted to say thank you to rbautch, the G-man, Matt1981M and JWThiers for all your help! My HR10-250 is up and running beautifully. I'm currently working on a project to help give back to this community that has helped me so much. I'm an experienced windows programmer and a noviced linux programmer, so I'm working a solution to combine all of the small tools and batches into one comprehensive program that does it all! Thanks again, and you have a subscriber for life!


----------



## MATT1981M

cheer said:


> You have DTivos. DTivos record the video exactly as it comes from the satellite.
> 
> The OP has a standalone, which has variable recording depending on what quality you select...and I suspect one of the reasons TTG is slow is because it's re-encoding or altering the video in some other fashion.


i thought they also were using a dtivo... my bad....


----------



## Gunnyman

cheer said:


> Hah. Thank you, sir. Flirting with the dark side and all that.


Just remember the rule here:
No talking about the zipper.
Oh wait, that's perfectly ok here.


----------



## cheer

Gunnyman said:


> Just remember the rule here:
> No talking about the zipper.
> Oh wait, that's perfectly ok here.


Right. You just can't talk about some of the things you can do with the Zipper.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes that thing that rhymes with distraction.
Yet Videora and Directshow dump discussion seem to be just fine for some reason


----------



## rbautch

Not sure these forums are being watched anymore. I've seen several reference slip past the goalie.


----------



## cheer

rbautch said:


> Not sure these forums are being watched anymore. I've seen several reference slip past the goalie.


Me too. Still, no sense inviting trouble.

Oh, hey rbautch...whereabouts in Chicago? I'm a Gurnee resident myself.


----------



## rbautch

Aurora. Don't think I can get any farther away. I do most of my hacking on Metra on the way downtown.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

My apologies for doing this to you guys, but......

I have done some searches and I have an idea of what my problem is but here it goes.
I'm getting a "RestoreFailed: Unknown Backup Format" error when trying to apply the image. Then it says .... replace w/ boot disk.

I have read a posts about a possible bad image/burn. I have burned several CD's with no luck. 

Everything is from PTVupgrade. I downloaded ICAKE-S2DT-62 for my SD-DVR80. 

I also saw a post where gunny mentioned the file name. I could have sworn I read "00000001" as the file name when he responded to someone else with this same problem, but the unguide says 000001. I have burned my CD's w/ the latter. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I could have sworn I read "00000001" as the file name when he responded to someone else with this same problem, but the unguide says 00001.


 These are both wrong. It's five zeros.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

rbautch said:


> These are both wrong. It's five zeros.


Sorry....
I actually have been burning the CD's with 5 zeros and the 1. I just typed it wrong in my post. I've since corrected. Thanks.

Any other suggestions? I'm going to try and make another CD w/ a different CD-RW drive and software. I'm using CD-R disks btw.

Thanks again.


----------



## MATT1981M

are you moving the file over to the tools cd and having problems w/ that or are you burning the instacake cd and having problems with that cd....


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

MATT1981M said:


> are you moving the file over to the tools cd and having problems w/ that or are you burning the instacake cd and having problems with that cd....


Hey Matt,

I can burn the CD fine. I'm having problems applying the zipper to the HDD. I'll try to give brief descirptions of my steps in an effort to shorten this up, assuming you guys that are familiar w/ this can auto fill the details.

1. downloaded icake-s2dt-62 and lba48dd fron PTV.
2. downloaded the other files from DDB as described in gunny's unguide.
3. Decompressed any files as needed.
4. dropped to DOS, renamed the 6.2 image to "000001" and removing the ".ISO" extension
5. created/burned the PTV Boot CD w/out any problems. 
6. In CD Creator I drag and drop the 13 files as shown in gunny's screen shot and burn that CD w/out any problems. ( I have tried two different burners w/ 2 different burning software packages w/ CD-R disks only w/ same results).
7. When I boot from that PTV Boot CD, I only have to hit enter thru two prompts and I get my Linux command prompt.
8. I can mount the CD Drive w/no problems....CD /CDROM....sh zipper.sh..... Welcome to Zipper is displayed, where is your drive, do you want to apply image....
Heres where the problem is:
9. As soon as I hit "y" to continue it says applying image this may take a few moments.... and instantly comes up w/ the "Restore Failed: Unknown Backup Format" error.

Again, trying to keep this short for you guys.... Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman

step 4 is your mistake
you have to burn the iso image to a cd and copy the 000001 file from /images OR use a program like magic iso to extract it from the iso image file.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Gunnyman said:


> step 4 is your mistake
> you have to burn the iso image to a cd and copy the 000001 file from /images OR use a program like magic iso to extract it from the iso image file.


Hey Gunny,

I feel privaleged the master himself(along w/rbautch of course) has responded.  I'm comfortable at the keyboard and getting my hands dirty. I'll re-read your post a couple of times and the unguide and take another stab at it. I appreciate your time.


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> step 4 is your mistake
> you have to burn the iso image to a cd and copy the 000001 file from /images OR use a program like magic iso to extract it from the iso image file.


or use a program like winiso (many cracks avail on the internet) to open the .iso file and extract that file without having to burn it first


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

MATT1981M said:


> or use a program like winiso (many cracks avail on the internet) to open the .iso file and extract that file without having to burn it first


Hey Matt.... Everybody,

Life has taken over the last few hours. Lunch for my 4 year old, pool, mow the grass.... lucky for me it started raining here. lol

I'm way behind the curve on the TIVO modifications. I just haven't had a need to do this until my HDD died in my DVR80. This is my first go 'round at it.

I'm a humble guy, I admit it, when it said rename the file....I downloaded this 288MB file and I renamed it. Didn't know/realize the "image" had to extracted out first.

Not trying to be lazy... I continue to plug away.

TIA..... I'll update later.


----------



## rpdre1

MATT1981M said:


> or use a program like winiso (many cracks avail on the internet) to open the .iso file and extract that file without having to burn it first


this freeware program can extract files from iso's

http://www.7-zip.org/

no need to use winiso cracks


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

OK folks,

It's restoring now. I'll continue the process.

Thanks to all.

EDITED 10 minutes later....

Can I still run tweaks.sh if I don't plan on using the network features and telnet?
I'm still researching myself....I'll check back. Thanks.

EDITED 15 minutes later.....
Nevermind, found the answer in post #512. I might add the line manually like gunny has suggested if i get error51. This unit is in my kids playroom, no need for networking. What the hell, I'll do it anyway if it makes this easier.


----------



## Adam1115

rpdre1 said:


> this freeware program can extract files from iso's
> 
> http://www.7-zip.org/
> 
> no need to use winiso cracks


Or WinRAR will too...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

rbautch, gunny, matt, adam, and rpder1,

Installed the drive back in the unit. Everything works fine. Did the 721 routine. No error 51. I'll screw around with the network stuff this coming week.

Thanks for you guys for your assitance, comments, and suggestions.

Hopefully it's the thought that counts.  So here it goes. I hope I can return the favor in some way sometime in the future. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bobbis2000

Hi, 

First of all much thanks to rbauch and Gunnyman - this is so cool 
I zippered my tivo last week without surprisingly few hassles. 
I have a few questions that I couldn't find my searching this huge thread. 

1. I was hoping to see star ratings of movies after zippering, but don't. I said yes to installing showcases and yellow stars. Any ideas how to get them? 

2. Last night I deleted a few entries in my now showing list and after I deleted each one the Now Showing went completely blank. It was restored after a few nervous minutes. Can I prevent this? 

3. I don't see Hackman in TivoWeb plus - do I need to reinstall? 

4. I have set it up so I can access tivowebplus from my work computer (outside my home network) by going to xx.xx.xx.xx:8080 where xx is my dsl router ip and 8080 is the port I've set in tivoweb.cfg. 
Is it possible to telnet or ftp into my tivo from work as well? Do I need to designate the 8080 port is that just from tivowebplus? 


Thanks again, 
Rob


----------



## ttodd1

Bobbis2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all much thanks to rbauch and Gunnyman - this is so cool
> I zippered my tivo last week without surprisingly few hassles.
> I have a few questions that I couldn't find my searching this huge thread.
> 
> 1. I was hoping to see star ratings of movies after zippering, but don't. I said yes to installing showcases and yellow stars. Any ideas how to get them?
> 
> 2. Last night I deleted a few entries in my now showing list and after I deleted each one the Now Showing went completely blank. It was restored after a few nervous minutes. Can I prevent this?
> 
> 3. I don't see Hackman in TivoWeb plus - do I need to reinstall?
> 
> 4. I have set it up so I can access tivowebplus from my work computer (outside my home network) by going to xx.xx.xx.xx:8080 where xx is my dsl router ip and 8080 is the port I've set in tivoweb.cfg.
> Is it possible to telnet or ftp into my tivo from work as well? Do I need to designate the 8080 port is that just from tivowebplus?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Rob


1. may take a few days to load.

2. check the wiki for the fix for this.

3. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3931964&&#post3931964


----------



## Gunnyman

Yellow stars are NOT the movie ratings. Dtivo's don't have them.
Yellow stars are ads on the top level tivo menu


----------



## Bobbis2000

Thanks for responding Gunny and Ttodd1:

Poop, I was hoping to get those movie ratings. Are there any hacks to get them to show up? Sometimes it helps me find movies to record that I would otherwise miss.

_Should_ I be able to telnet or ftp into my tivo from work using the port I opened in my router (8080)?

Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## rbautch

It's not very secure, but yes you can telnet and ftp. there was a thread here recently about doing it securely. I myself prefer to use a free service like logmein.com to remotely connect to my home pc, and then telnet in from there.


----------



## Gunnyman

ftp is port 21
telnet is port 23
8080 is for http://
the movie ratings aren't sent at all in the guide data so no way to add them.


----------



## cheer

Bobbis2000 said:


> Thanks for responding Gunny and Ttodd1:
> 
> Poop, I was hoping to get those movie ratings. Are there any hacks to get them to show up? Sometimes it helps me find movies to record that I would otherwise miss.
> 
> _Should_ I be able to telnet or ftp into my tivo from work using the port I opened in my router (8080)?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Rob


As others have mentioned, telnet is port 23 and ftp is port 21. You'll have to configure your router to forward both of those ports to your Tivo.

Also, wherever you work, you might have a firewall that makes things more difficult. FTP should work, although I expect you will need to use PASV mode. Telnet may not work at all -- it sure doesn't from where I work, and I'm pretty sure most corporate firewalls block telnet out of the box.

Next, of course, is the "should you do this" discussion. IMO...no. Tivos are slow, insecure, weak devices. You can *crash* one with a portscanner, and of course they have no concept of passwords. Opening one up to the net is just not good.

Instead, you might consider setting up some kind of proxy or VPN. Loads of ways to do this -- a couple of googles should set you straight up.


----------



## supersteve

I have been lurking in these forums for quite some time and finally got the nerve up to hack my DirecTivo. I upgraded from the stock 40Gig drive to a spacious 300Gig Western Digital using the Weaknees guide and mfs tools. I then put the zipper on the new drive and then ran it via telnet (I hope I did that right as I only use macs at home I hate Windows. I opened a terminal window and simply used 'telnet tivoipaddress' as 'telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress' is not a valid command. If that is wrong could somebody point me to the right command?) To get back on track, when I ran the zipper it could not find superpatch as I have 1.2 and it was looking for 1.1. How do I run superpatch manually? 

Furthermore, how do I update the zipper to make sure I have the latest and greatest?

Thanks for all of you hard work Gunny and rbautch!


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

supersteve said:


> I have been lurking in these forums for quite some time and finally got the nerve up to hack my DirecTivo. I upgraded from the stock 40Gig drive to a spacious 300Gig Western Digital using the Weaknees guide and mfs tools. I then put the zipper on the new drive and then ran it via telnet (I hope I did that right as I only use macs at home I hate Windows. I opened a terminal window and simply used 'telnet tivoipaddress' as 'telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress' is not a valid command. If that is wrong could somebody point me to the right command?) To get back on track, when I ran the zipper it could not find superpatch as I have 1.2 and it was looking for 1.1. How do I run superpatch manually?
> 
> Furthermore, how do I update the zipper to make sure I have the latest and greatest?
> 
> Thanks for all of you hard work Gunny and rbautch!


You ran zipper via telnet?? I think you mean that you ran the enhancements script via telnet. Check here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929&page=201&pp=30&highlight=superpatch+1+2 for the superpatch question (post 6028)

Use telnet -K tivoipaddress for a Mac. That's a capital 'K' - it stops the echo of every character you type.

How did you run the zipper on a mac? I didn't think that was possible. Curious.


----------



## rbautch

supersteve said:


> I opened a terminal window and simply used 'telnet tivoipaddress' as 'telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress' is not a valid command. If that is wrong could somebody point me to the right command?)


I hate to ask the obvious, but did you substitute your actual IP address for "tivoipaddress"?


----------



## tall1

Just a quick comment on performance of my zippered HD-Tivos. I have been reading many posts here at TCF and other forums about how slow the UI is on the HD-Tivos. On my HD-Tivos since zippering them a few months ago, the UI runs at very acceptable processing speeds. I have had upwards of 70+ SP and often the 250gig HDs (2) are at 70-80% capacity, and yet those things don't seem to negatively impact performance.

I can only attribute my positive experience to the fact my HD-Tivos have a cron setup, thanks to rbautch, that clears the logs and automatically reboots them twice a week.

Everytime I read a post complaining how doga$$ slow the menus respond on the HD-Tivo I want to reply that they need to get their doga$$ over here and zipper. 

But I realize alot of folks don't have the time or temperment it takes to learn how to exploit this wonderful world Gunny and rbautch created. Thanks again guys. I felt compelled to let HD-Tivo owners know improved performance is reason alone to zipper.


----------



## supersteve

Luv2DrvFst said:


> You ran zipper via telnet?? I think you mean that you ran the enhancements script via telnet. Check here [LOCATION REMOVED] for the superpatch question (post 6028)
> 
> Use telnet -K tivoipaddress for a Mac. That's a capital 'K' - it stops the echo of every character you type.
> 
> How did you run the zipper on a mac? I didn't think that was possible. Curious.


I obviously did a poor job of explaining in my hurried post. I zippered in the normal fashion, I meant to say that I was telneting and running the script from a mac and that the command listed in the instructions was invalid. The '-K' was exactly what I was looking for. Going to try to run superpatch now.

rbautch, I did indeed substitute my the Tivo's ip address for 'tivoipaddress'. My main problem was that I wanted to make sure there weren't any flags for telnet that were necessary for running the script.

Thanks for the help


----------



## racer24

I have been looking through posts and have some questions about using a wireless adapter. Do none of the 802.11g adapters work AT ALL with the "zipper" or does it just not work at the higher speeds? Also, I read that to get the script to run, I will have to use a wired ethernet first before the wireless will work. Is this correct or is this outdated information? Also, I do not have a true router just a 802.11b wireless AP. I am using Windows XP pro as an "internet gateway" with an IP of 192.168.0.1 Do I use that as the IP of the router when I run the "zipper?" 

Thanks,
Racer24


----------



## ForrestB

That info is still current - no 802.11g wireless USB adapter will work on a Zippered Tivo. If you want high speed wireless, you'll need to connect a wired USB to ethernet adapter (such as the Netgear FA120) and then attach a 802.11g ethernet bridge (Zyxel P330W or certain hacked Linksys and Belden 802.11g routers) or attach a wireless gaming adapter to the USB to ethernet adapter.


----------



## brj8826

I've been out of the game for a while but am considering taking the 6.2 plunge with my DSR7000 and my HDVR2, both hacked with 3.1.1e. I don't mind losing all of my recordings. I noticed on the InstantCake site there is a seperate download for each recorder. What there be any negative consequences of using the same image for both units?


----------



## slydog75

brj8826 said:


> I've been out of the game for a while but am considering taking the 6.2 plunge with my DSR7000 and my HDVR2, both hacked with 3.1.1e. I don't mind losing all of my recordings. I noticed on the InstantCake site there is a seperate download for each recorder. What there be any negative consequences of using the same image for both units?


Nope, not really.. you'll just need to run the 51killer.tcl script. You'll initially get an error about not being able to play any of the recordings.. Run this script and you'll be good to go.


----------



## brj8826

Thanks slydog. I am a bit frustrated that I had to wait a whole three minutes for my question to be answered. 

Quick question, I thought Clear and Delete everything used to take care of this as well. Is that, or was that, the case. If so, is the script just a faster way of doing it rather than waiting an hour?


----------



## rbautch

51killer takes 2 seconds. Clear and delete will also wipe your network settings. If you let the Zipper install your image, you wont need to run 51killer or do a clear and delete.


----------



## brj8826

rbautch said:


> 51killer takes 2 seconds. Clear and delete will also wipe your network settings. If you let the Zipper install your image, you wont need to run 51killer or do a clear and delete.


Awesome, I'll do just that! 6.2 here I come.

Is there one image that would be better to get than the other? Or does it even matter?


----------



## bman12

Oh I am such a noob...but....zippered/hacked/enlarged and did all the other fun stuff to three TIVOs!
I have one small question. I used Joe Editor for the first time to make some required changes for some fun stuff while telneted into the TIVO. The only way I could make those changes was to type rw before starting the joe editor on the file needing changes. Did I have to do anything after this to make the file not rw? Have I compromised the safety of my TIVO? I would need noob like specific instructions.


----------



## rbautch

bman12 said:


> Oh I am such a noob...but....zippered/hacked/enlarged and did all the other fun stuff to three TIVOs!
> I have one small question. I used Joe Editor for the first time to make some required changes for some fun stuff while telneted into the TIVO. The only way I could make those changes was to type rw before starting the joe editor on the file needing changes. Did I have to do anything after this to make the file not rw? Have I compromised the safety of my TIVO? I would need noob like specific instructions.


Type ro to make the filesystem read only again. No big deal.


----------



## Nandy

I am having an issue with the reboot command. If cron or I issue the reboot command the box will stop at the "Please wait, Powering up" message and sits there until I do a power cycle on the unit. Anyone has an idea of what could be wrong or what can I do to trouble shoot this problem. I will just take the reboot from cron but that does not solve the problem. It just mask it and I would like to fix it even if it takes for me to redo the hd. 
Thanks!

original thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=301473


----------



## Hichhiker

First of all, thank you for the zipper - I am an experienced UNIX user and have hacked a number of S1 units, but this was a new high in the simplicity of upgrades.

Thanks to zipper I finally took a plunge and went to S2 on my DTivos. I love MRV, but a question occured to me - correct me if I am wrong, but it is my understanding that I can use an un-subbed S2 SA box that was "superpatched" as a "view-only" device for MRV with Zippered DTivos - is it possible to do same with a DVD Recorder Tivo to be able to also dump my recordings onto DVD?

Thanks.

-HH


----------



## Gunnyman

Hichhiker:
I have no idea honestly, but a dvd burner in a computer is a heck of a lot easier to burn shows with.


----------



## Hichhiker

Gunnyman said:


> I have no idea honestly, but a dvd burner in a computer is a heck of a lot easier to burn shows with.


I've never had good luck burning video DVDs on PC. It was always too complex, required warped video conversions, authoring software vs. burning software, and frequently ended up looking like crap (assuming DVD Burner actually burned it) Granted last time I tried was 3-4 years ago when DVD burners were first out and software for them sucked - this may be much better these days, maybe I should try again. Out of curiousity, what do you use to make DVDs?


----------



## Gunnyman

my mac and tivotool
a pc user should google tytool


----------



## Hichhiker

Gunnyman said:


> my mac and tivotool
> a pc user should google tytool


Wow, did not realize tytool now authors DVDs (another item its been years since I tried) I am still curious about the hardware solution, but now I got something potentialy better to play with. Thanks!!!

-HH


----------



## cheer

Hichhiker said:


> First of all, thank you for the zipper - I am an experienced UNIX user and have hacked a number of S1 units, but this was a new high in the simplicity of upgrades.
> 
> Thanks to zipper I finally took a plunge and went to S2 on my DTivos. I love MRV, but a question occured to me - correct me if I am wrong, but it is my understanding that I can use an un-subbed S2 SA box that was "superpatched" as a "view-only" device for MRV with Zippered DTivos - is it possible to do same with a DVD Recorder Tivo to be able to also dump my recordings onto DVD?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -HH


Not sure if an unsubbed SA S2 can be used as a "MRV station" -- I do know that an unsubbed DTivo can.

However, I'm pretty sure that the DVD burner units do not allow burning of MRV'd shows.


----------



## cheer

Hichhiker said:


> I've never had good luck burning video DVDs on PC. It was always too complex, required warped video conversions, authoring software vs. burning software, and frequently ended up looking like crap (assuming DVD Burner actually burned it) Granted last time I tried was 3-4 years ago when DVD burners were first out and software for them sucked - this may be much better these days, maybe I should try again. Out of curiousity, what do you use to make DVDs?


Shouldn't require any of the leaps you mentioned.

Conversion is almost wholly unnecessary -- Tivo videos are basically just MPEG2 with a few twists. If your DVD player is relatively modern and tolerant, all you have to do is mux to an MPG or VOB, author and burn.

Keep in mind...anything that the DVD-burner standalones do will involve video transcoding/conversion to the "standard" DVD resolution of 720x480. That will not look very good -- it's upscaling the video. (Unless you recorded on a standalone Tivo at "best," that is.)

So, OK, it's not a one-button process on the PC. But it's not difficult, and you have a lot of control. Basically:

Get the video (as much as I can say here)
Use TyTool to edit out commercials or whatever
Mux to VOB and create .IFO files with TyTool
Burn with Nero
And shalamy-galamy-zoop, you have a DVD. If you want to get fancy, you can use the wonderful (and inexpensive) DVD-Lab to do just about anything you want.


----------



## Gunnyman

cheer said:


> And shalamy-galamy-zoop....


/Stolen.


----------



## supersteve

I know that I need vserver in order to use tivotool. How do I install vserver and ensure that it is running/starts on reboot? Is it already installed if I have zippered my drive?

These questions seem trivial but I have been unsuccessful in finding straight answers and the tivotool wiki is down.


----------



## Gunnyman

it IS installed
and it lives in /busybox
set that in tivotool's preferences and then it will only be run if needed.


----------



## supersteve

Gunnyman said:


> it IS installed
> and it lives in /busybox
> set that in tivotool's preferences and then it will only be run if needed.


Thanks Gunny I will try this tonight. I am at work right now. Once this works, I need to get tivoserver running on my mac.


----------



## cheer

Gunnyman said:


> /Stolen.


Are you saying that you stole it from me, or are you saying that you are aware that I stole it from someone else?


----------



## Gunnyman

ok double stolen 
if you steal something stolen by someone else is it still stealing?


----------



## cheer

Gunnyman said:


> ok double stolen
> if you steal something stolen by someone else is it still stealing?


Depends on whether you buy into recursive morality or not.


----------



## bupkes

Newbie help:

I Zipper'd my DSR 704 (40G A + 80G B). I have bash access, can go to tivowebplus on my lan etc. However, I can't access Tivo from the TV. What have I done wrong? .. I've rechecked the cabling from the unit to the TV .


----------



## Gunnyman

what do you mean can't access?
what kind of connection to your tv?
suggestion if you are using coax :
make sure you aren't plugging your tv out into sat 1 or two in


----------



## supersteve

Gunnyman said:


> it IS installed
> and it lives in /busybox
> set that in tivotool's preferences and then it will only be run if needed.


Can't get it to connect. I set tivotool's preferences to /busybox and tried /busybox/vserver. No lock on either. If I try to start vserver from the menu, it tries to connect and then it still says vserver stopped in the status bar. Attempting to refresh the list obviously then returns an error connecting to the vserver.

I have the software firewall turned off and disabled lil snitch also.

Any idea?

*****Nevermind*****
I had to telnet into the tivo and start vserver. Is there any way to start it remotely?


----------



## Gunnyman

ok from bash execute vserver &
report back what happens


----------



## supersteve

Gunnyman said:


> ok from bash execute vserver &
> report back what happens


vserver starts but I then have to leave the terminal window open or else it shuts down. Is there a more automatic way to do it?


----------



## Gunnyman

add vserver & to your author file


----------



## Redux

cheer said:


> shalamy-galamy-zoop, you have a DVD.


With a Mac you don't even need the magic incantation, just use Tivotool to choose the file from a list <on wherever it is; I'm not saying> and select "burn to DVD"


----------



## Gunnyman

on the Mac you have to say "Shazammm"
At least that's what I do.


----------



## Supersmooth

You guys are fantastic. Gunny - I hear Mortons is coming to Greenville. PM me and you'll be my guest - for all the others here that you give endless help to!

I zippered my SD-DVR40 - successfully - complete with FA120 adapter. One quirk:

The red recording light comes on for no reason but "Now Playing" shows a blank screen. I can only stop the recording light by re-booting. Any thoughts?


----------



## Supersmooth

The recording light is on now. I can ping my Tivo but I get no response to logging in to my Tivo using TWP using its static IP address. - I have been able to log in since I hacked it.


----------



## cheer

Supersmooth said:


> The recording light is on now. I can ping my Tivo but I get no response to logging in to my Tivo using TWP using its static IP address. - I have been able to log in since I hacked it.


Can you telnet into it?


----------



## Hichhiker

supersteve said:


> I had to telnet into the tivo and start vserver. Is there any way to start it remotely?


Actually, I think hackman extension to tivowebplus has an option to start/stop it although you have to get hackman to work first.

Note, I never used it myself, so I dont know if it works.

-HH


----------



## MATT1981M

Supersmooth said:


> The recording light is on now. I can ping my Tivo but I get no response to logging in to my Tivo using TWP using its static IP address. - I have been able to log in since I hacked it.


as to the blank npl, check the troubleshooting section of the wiki... i would try to telnet in as cheer asked.. i would then restart twp manually.... if that doesnt correct it it may have been deleted or corrupted somehow????..... you can always try to reinstall twp manually as well...


----------



## Supersmooth

cheer said:


> Can you telnet into it?


The orange recording light was on this morning before I saw your question. I rebooted and yes - I could telnet in and get bash-2.02# prompt. I did not try while the light was on.


----------



## Supersmooth

Well - it seems that I may not have been waiting long enough for the screen to refresh. It seems to take it's merry old time. I just checked it and it took 20 seconds to paint the screen on the TV!

Apologies - seems this blank screen issue is covered in the Troubleshooting notes.


----------



## Gunnyman

you still probably need to apply one of the empty NPL fixes.
I suggest adding your WAN DNS info (found in your router's wan info page) to the tivo using the netconfig app in tivoweb.


----------



## Supersmooth

Gunnyman said:


> you still probably need to apply one of the empty NPL fixes.
> I suggest adding your WAN DNS info (found in your router's wan info page) to the tivo using the netconfig app in tivoweb.


My Router's DNS address is in Netconfig - I just checked - 192.168.15.1 (Linksys router). I am using a static address in the Tivo  .


----------



## Gunnyman

this can easily be changed to your ISP's DNS server.
It's what I did when the empty NPL issue hit me when my linksys gave up the ghost and I replaced it with a Belkin.


----------



## Supersmooth

Gunnyman said:


> this can easily be changed to your ISP's DNS server.
> It's what I did when the empty NPL issue hit me when my linksys gave up the ghost and I replaced it with a Belkin.


Both problems resolved!!!!

I changed the DNS to the WAN address and NPL now works perfectly.
2nd problem - Duh!!!!I did not see that loads of suggestions were flagged to record until a prog just started recording. So once I removed flag - all appears to be just peachy!!!

Thanks to all for great support. Now onto the other units!!

PS Tytools works great too!


----------



## Gunnyman

:up: :up:
can't have just ONE Dtivo can we?
I have 3 active and a few in a closet myself.


----------



## alfredo2049

Hey all,

Very happy to see this easy script to use. I ran into a problem though, wondering if you guys may know the solution. This is my process:

1. Moved tivo harddrive into a pc, ran the script, and everything went well.

2. Moved the harddrive back, and used a Linksys 100tx.

3. Turned on, and it did NOT do an automatic reboot but the lights were on.

4. Did a manual reboot but did not work (no ping or telnet)

5. Went to compusa to buy the NetGear FA120 and turned of the tivo, connected the netgear, and turned it back on.

6. No automatic reboot, no ping, but the lights were on.

7. Did a manual reboot but again it did not work. The ping or telnet didn't work.

Any ideas or suggestions? Do i need to run the script again since I tried it with a linksys adapter first, then the netgear? It was set up to be wired.

Thanks!

EDIT: I have an RCA DVR 40 DirecTivo


----------



## Gunnyman

if you have green lights on your FA120 then it IS functioning and has an IP address. Now you just need to find it.
Are you using DHCP?
if so, check your router's dhcp client table to find the unit's IP address.


----------



## cheer

Gunnyman said:


> :up: :up:
> can't have just ONE Dtivo can we?
> I have 3 active and *a few in a closet* myself.


It's 2006, man. Tell the DTivos to just be themselves and stop denying who they really are.


----------



## MATT1981M

cheer said:


> It's 2006, man. Tell the DTivos to just be themselves and stop denying who they really are.


now that is funny....


----------



## Gunnyman

cheer said:


> It's 2006, man. Tell the DTivos to just be themselves and stop denying who they really are.


I said *A closet* not *THE Closet*


----------



## alfredo2049

Gunnyman said:


> if you have green lights on your FA120 then it IS functioning and has an IP address. Now you just need to find it.
> Are you using DHCP?
> if so, check your router's dhcp client table to find the unit's IP address.


thanks...i realized the problem. Since it did not automatically reboot, i just ran the script again, and started up the tivo with the new netgear, and it automatically rebooted and everything works now. I have run the enhancements and works good. Thanks!


----------



## Bobbis2000

How do I uninstall or disable MRV?
I think I stupidly installed it when zippering and now I have the blank entries/delay in now playing.
I only have one networked TiVo so I don't really need it.
Am I correct in determining this is why Now Playing is sometimes blank for a while?
Thanks again, you guys are the best


----------



## SteelersFan

Bobbis2000 said:


> How do I uninstall or disable MRV?
> I think I stupidly installed it when zippering and now I have the blank entries/delay in now playing.
> I only have one networked TiVo so I don't really need it.
> Am I correct in determining this is why Now Playing is sometimes blank for a while?
> Thanks again, you guys are the best


Please read info in posts 6168-6171 of this thread and apply the fixes discussed regarding empty npl (now playing list).


----------



## supersteve

Bobbis2000 said:


> How do I uninstall or disable MRV?
> I think I stupidly installed it when zippering and now I have the blank entries/delay in now playing.
> I only have one networked TiVo so I don't really need it.
> Am I correct in determining this is why Now Playing is sometimes blank for a while?
> Thanks again, you guys are the best


The best solution is to follow the troubleshooting instructions on the wiki Zipper Troubleshooting. This way, you could add additional MRV capable Tivos in the future or even run Tivoserver on your computer and serve up videos from there.


----------



## mercurial

SteelersFan said:


> Please read info on page 206 of this thread and apply the fixes discussed regarding empty npl (now playing list).


Just FYI. You might not want to give references to page numbers since everyone can set different posts/page options. Post number or a link to the post will work better.


----------



## Gunnyman

for real I'm only on page 124.


----------



## Bobbis2000

OK, let's see if my little pea brain has this right:
If I go in the tivowebplus, click on Net Config and change the DNS to either 0.0.0.0 or bellsouth's DNS (my ISP) that should resolve the empty/slow NPL issue?

Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## SteelersFan

mercurial said:


> Just FYI. You might not want to give references to page numbers since everyone can set different posts/page options. Post number or a link to the post will work better.





Gunnyman said:


> for real I'm only on page 124.


You mean people have the nerve to use settings other than mine?!?!  

Good point! Sorry if I caused any confusion.


----------



## rbautch

Bobbis2000 said:


> OK, let's see if my little pea brain has this right:
> If I go in the tivowebplus, click on Net Config and change the DNS to either 0.0.0.0 or bellsouth's DNS (my ISP) that should resolve the empty/slow NPL issue?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Rob


Yes. The latter is preferred.


----------



## Bobbis2000

OK thanks. 
I want to add that the free logmein service is great for accessing my home computer and then telnet or ftping into my tivo. 
It gets pretty good reviews on cnet as well: 
http://reviews.cnet.com/LogMeIn/4505-3536_7-31394067.html

Thanks for the recommendation rbautch!

Rob


----------



## kimsan

Hey Gunny,

*IF* (emphasis all mine) HDTiVos ever get a 6.x release, how long would it take for an updated Zipper/rbautch package to arrive?

I know I'm counting chickens before D* even lays the eggs 

BTW: The Zipper still rocks! Many thanks again!


----------



## Gunnyman

there wouldn't need to be one assuming the 6.xx that gets to HDTivos (ha ha) is the same as the SD Tivo version.


----------



## cheer

I'm guessing it won't be exactly the same -- at the very least, I would think tivoapp would be have to be different. In fact, I'm wagering that if we did get an upgrade it won't be 6.2...6.3 or somesuch, perhaps.

At which point everyone will have to check the new version out, figure out the various tivoapp patches, etc.

Once the new software version is hackable, I would imagine Gunny & rbautch could upgrade Zipper lickity-split.


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> for real I'm only on page 124.


me i am on page1... makes things alot easier for me to view newest posts first...


----------



## MATT1981M

Bobbis2000 said:


> OK, let's see if my little pea brain has this right:
> If I go in the tivowebplus, click on Net Config and change the DNS to either 0.0.0.0 or bellsouth's DNS (my ISP) that should resolve the empty/slow NPL issue?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Rob


the second should correct it like gunny stated... if not the resolv.conf file will also need to be updated manually.... i am not at home and i still have not got a new dsl modem (port forwarding doesnt work even though enabled....long story  ) so i cant telnet in and give you the location of the file... i will edit this post later w/ that info when i have a chance...


----------



## MATT1981M

kimsan said:


> Hey Gunny,
> 
> *IF* (emphasis all mine) HDTiVos ever get a 6.x release, how long would it take for an updated Zipper/rbautch package to arrive?
> 
> I know I'm counting chickens before D* even lays the eggs
> 
> BTW: The Zipper still rocks! Many thanks again!


i agree w/ gunny....it should work.. the tivoapp would be different but that shouldnt affect much...i just hope that they dont release a neutered version that is missing the mrv/hmo code like the current version that is already on the HR10-250.....


----------



## cheer

MATT1981M said:


> i agree w/ gunny....it should work.. the tivoapp would be different but that shouldnt affect much...i just hope that they dont release a neutered version that is missing the mrv/hmo code like the current version that is already on the HR10-250.....


Tivoapp being different means a different superpatch, at the very least...all the patch locations will be different.

And just to be pedantic ('cos I am), the current version isn't neutered, just old. 

MRV will present some interesting challenges, though...wonder what happens when you try to MRV an HD show to a non-HD Tivo?


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> there wouldn't need to be one assuming the 6.xx that gets to HDTivos (ha ha) is the same as the SD Tivo version.


Hmmm. Well here's hoping the day comes. Thanks!


----------



## kimsan

cheer said:


> Tivoapp being different means a different superpatch, at the very least...all the patch locations will be different.
> 
> And just to be pedantic ('cos I am), the current version isn't neutered, just old.
> 
> MRV will present some interesting challenges, though...wonder what happens when you try to MRV an HD show to a non-HD Tivo?


Take the easy approach. Update to all HD boxes and compatibility is a non issue 

Works in my house anyway.


----------



## cheer

kimsan said:



> Take the easy approach. Update to all HD boxes and compatibility is a non issue
> 
> Works in my house anyway.


Hah. Well if money is no object...but I can't see spending hundreds per box to hook them up to non-HD TVs. I've got five of the SD units in operation, and only one is connected to an HD set...and it's a MRV station only!


----------



## omosha

Hey all,

Does anyone know of a how-to guide for the zipper tivo hack on an OS X operating system?


----------



## MATT1981M

cheer said:


> Tivoapp being different means a different superpatch, at the very least...all the patch locations will be different.
> 
> And just to be pedantic ('cos I am), the current version isn't neutered, just old.
> 
> MRV will present some interesting challenges, though...wonder what happens when you try to MRV an HD show to a non-HD Tivo?


i know it is old...but it is "neutered" in the sense that MRV and HMO coding is not present, instead of on the sd dtivos where it is disabled....as to what would happen if you went hd to non hd unit.... i dont know... i HOPE it would still play the recording but output a non hd video signal... but my luck it would not work....sd to sd should still work... i dont have a hr10-250 but if they release a new version that has the mrv/hmo coding in it i will get one....


----------



## cheer

MATT1981M said:


> as to what would happen if you went hd to non hd unit.... i dont know... i HOPE it would still play the recording but output a non hd video signal... but my luck it would not work....


IMO it is extremely unlikely that this would work. The SD Tivo would have to scale the video down (or the HD Tivo would have to scale it before MRVing it), and since the boxes don't have encoders, I don't see that happening.

For what it's worth, I've manually inserted some HD stuff onto an SD Tivo. If it's 480p it seems to work fine, but 720p or 1080i vids don't -- audio but no video.


----------



## ForrestB

> Does anyone know of a how-to guide for the zipper tivo hack on an OS X operating system?


There has been some effort to hack a Tivo under OSX (can't locate the link know) but the hardware requirements for hacking DirecTivo dictate it simply won't work on the vast majority of Macs. To run MFS Tools 2 to backup and restore a Tivo hard drive, you'll need a dual IDE controller computer with LBA48 addressing (for drives larger than 128 GB). In Mac terms - this means a PowerMac G4 Quicksilver (2002 model) thru the MDD (2004) only. That's the entire Mac compatability list - no iMacs, eMacs, iBooks, macMinis, PowerBooks, MacBooks, PowerMac G3, PowerMac G5 and no pre2002 PowerMac G4's.

That said, once MFS Tools 2 or the Tivo Zipper is run on a PC to initally modify the Tivo hard drive - there's NO PROBLEM accessing a hacked DirecTivo from ANY POWERPC BASED MAC RUNNING OSX 10.4. Accessing a hacked Tivo is as simple as opening the Terminal under OSX and typing 'telnet -K ipaddress' where ipaddress is the Tivo. Tivotool is an excellent free OSX program to watch Tivo shows on your Mac and it can burn DVD's. Get it at www.tivotool.com

Update: If you Google MFSTools OSX, you'll find more info on the OSX version of MFSTools. I haven't found any binaries (lots of broken links pointing to www.mactivo.com) but if you're a C programmer familiar with XCode, feel free to download the CVS listings and compile them yourself. This is WAY beyond my abilities.


----------



## joshhuggins

I've finally got things working for me this weekend, ahhhhh. But... when I try to FTP into my Tivo using windows explorer or SmartFTP seems I only have read only access. I was going to replace the Almost THere image. I've tried to set the tvbin folder to 777 and also the file it's self but I can't get access to overwite the file. I've search the forums here but can't find this directly addressed. TIA for any help. Love this forum!


----------



## Gunnyman

the mighty readme file on your tools disk will tell you you can use an alias of rw to make tivo read write, then reset back to read only with ro. Do these commands from a bash prompt.


----------



## joshhuggins

Hmmm.... I don't seem to have a read me file on my tools disk, just the files shown in the CD contents in the zipper guide. Any other ideas, or where I can find a copy of that readme file?

(Edit) found it, it the rbautch_files.tgz file


----------



## Gunnyman

I've also posted it in the wiki (found in my sig) because it IS sort of hard to find.


----------



## mikellanes

Anyway to use the new Mac Version of TiVo Desktop to stream movies to a HDVR2? I have enabled the video streaming, but only the music and photos show up on my hacked TiVos. Am I correct in assuming this will not work with a DirecTiVo for some reason? Or is there a hack to enable this?


----------



## cheer

You are correct -- you cannot send videos to a DirecTivo with Tivo Desktop. TivoToGo is required (which requires Tivo software 7.x).


----------



## Adam1115

omosha said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know of a how-to guide for the zipper tivo hack on an OS X operating system?


Because of the open nature of PC's, it's probably not worth the effort and not worth the risking to cracking open your newer MAC and swapping hard drives around, booting linux, etc.

Even on the PC side, I have an old PII 233 (people are throwing these things in the garbage...) that I use for TiVo. Just not worthing screwing up the family PC to play with the TiVo's..

At the risk of corrupting your pure Mac household, I'd pick up an old beater PII or PIII for next to nothing and use it for hacking your TiVo. If you keep an eye out people throw this stuff out all the time.. (I dumped about 10 PII's in the dumpster a couple months back...)


----------



## ForrestB

Bought a working DVR40 off ebay and installed a new 250GB drive with software version 6.2 on it and tried to use the Access card from my DSR6000. It's a no go according to the two reps I talked to at DirecTV so I had to cough up $20 for a new Access card. The card will be here in 3 days. The question is should I pull the drive and Zipper it now, or wait until the new Access card arrives. Is there any problem activating a Zippered Tivo for the 1st time?


----------



## cheer

I don't think it matters, but my personal preference is to activate unhacked. This way I can identify any problems with the Tivo itself prior to hacking, so that when I do have issues I'm not wondering whether it's a problem with the hacks or a problem with the Tivo itself.


----------



## MATT1981M

cheer said:


> IMO it is extremely unlikely that this would work. The SD Tivo would have to scale the video down (or the HD Tivo would have to scale it before MRVing it), and since the boxes don't have encoders, I don't see that happening.
> 
> For what it's worth, I've manually inserted some HD stuff onto an SD Tivo. If it's 480p it seems to work fine, but 720p or 1080i vids don't -- audio but no video.


thanks for clearing that up...i bet this is the reason that tivo has not released a HD SA tivo... Not having encoders that can re-encode the video on the fly would prevent users from doing MRV and HMO between HD and SD tivo's...


----------



## MATT1981M

ForrestB said:


> Bought a working DVR40 off ebay and installed a new 250GB drive with software version 6.2 on it and tried to use the Access card from my DSR6000. It's a no go according to the two reps I talked to at DirecTV so I had to cough up $20 for a new Access card. The card will be here in 3 days. The question is should I pull the drive and Zipper it now, or wait until the new Access card arrives. Is there any problem activating a Zippered Tivo for the 1st time?


i agree with cheer.... As to the card... They should have let you use your old one.... I was told by a sup that the old card can be used as long as that card was currenty active on your acct (i.e. Swapping receivers)... If it was last active on your acct but currently inactive, they can try to activate it but it may not work (they have had problems with some of the cards not accepting programming..)... The card does have to be one of the new versions though... No old HU cards....


----------



## mikellanes

cheer said:


> You are correct -- you cannot send videos to a DirecTivo with Tivo Desktop. TivoToGo is required (which requires Tivo software 7.x).


Thanks didn't want to keep racking my brain over this! I got tivoserver running under os X and it seems to work ok. I wish there was a build for the G5 with dual processor support, it it very slow in converting only using 40-50% of one processor


----------



## cheer

MATT1981M said:


> thanks for clearing that up...i bet this is the reason that tivo has not released a HD SA tivo... Not having encoders that can re-encode the video on the fly would prevent users from doing MRV and HMO between HD and SD tivo's...


No I don't think so...in fact the S3 should be along later this year. I think there are bigger issues with an HD SA...encoders, etc. It wouldn't be hard for Tivo to code a flag on HD recordings preventing them from MRVing to an SD Tivo.


----------



## ForrestB

OK, I'll wait until the new Access card arrives and activate it before Zippering. I really tried to talk both reps into using the old card (Access Card 4) since it is an active card in a DirecTivo that I was replacing - but they wouldn't budge. Oh well - I only paid $36 for the DVR40 + remote.


----------



## JWThiers

Adam1115 said:


> (I dumped about 10 PII's in the dumpster a couple months back...)


You do realize that the electronics have all kinds of heavy metals that should not go into landfills right.


----------



## Nandy

ForrestB said:


> OK, I'll wait until the new Access card arrives and activate it before Zippering. I really tried to talk both reps into using the old card (Access Card 4) since it is an active card in a DirecTivo that I was replacing - but they wouldn't budge. Oh well - I only paid $36 for the DVR40 + remote.


Since you are installing a new drive why not set it up? I mean, just dont take the old hard drive out of the unit. Hack the new hard drive. then after you activate your tivo with the old hd all you have to do is to swap the HD 2 hours later and presto!


----------



## MATT1981M

Nandy said:


> Since you are installing a new drive why not set it up? I mean, just dont take the old hard drive out of the unit. Hack the new hard drive. then after you activate your tivo with the old hd all you have to do is to swap the HD 2 hours later and presto!


that is one way to look at things....if they got one of the "deals" like i have seen and have taken advantage of myself, is a dtivo without a hd... and then buying the remote separately.....either way i agree with cheer... it is a good idea to start with a activated and fully working unit and then hack from there... the main reason for doing it this way is the fact that it is easier to troubleshoot errors. when you have something go wrong, as usually happens to me with my bad luck and all, then it is nice to have a safe starting point... after all if the unit wont record prior to hacking, it probably wont record after hacking (aside from error 51 and such of course)....


----------



## ForrestB

Nandy said:


> Since you are installing a new drive why not set it up? I mean, just dont take the old hard drive out of the unit. Hack the new hard drive. then after you activate your tivo with the old hd all you have to do is to swap the HD 2 hours later and presto!


The original hard drive had Tivo software version 3.1 on it - and I didn't want to wait days for it to upgrade over the satellite. Since I already had a backup image of my HDVR2 running 6.2, I just restored/expanded the image on the 250GB drive and installed it right away.


----------



## qwertypo

Gunnyman said:


> ok from bash execute vserver &
> report back what happens


vserver stopped running after a reboot, actually so did TWP. But I was able to start TWP at bash..... when I try to start vserver, I get an error -"listen failed"

What might this be?


----------



## BBQ Chicken

I just set the proper DNS server value in my tivo with netconfig.tcl through tivowebplus, But when I reboot them, the DNS value is reverted back to 192.168.1.1. Any idea why this would happen? Is there another way to edit it that would be permanent? The slow now playing list is really a nuisance.


----------



## Gunnyman

qwertypo said:


> vserver stopped running after a reboot, actually so did TWP. But I was able to start TWP at bash..... when I try to start vserver, I get an error -"listen failed"
> 
> What might this be?


listen failed means vserver is running.


----------



## Tivogre

BBQ Chicken said:


> I just set the proper DNS server value in my tivo with netconfig.tcl through tivowebplus, But when I reboot them, the DNS value is reverted back to 192.168.1.1. Any idea why this would happen? Is there another way to edit it that would be permanent? The slow now playing list is really a nuisance.


For the HR10-250 you have to set those values in the author file.


----------



## cheer

Tivogre said:


> For the HR10-250 you have to set those values in the author file.


Doubt he's got an HR10-250...the slow NowPlaying problem doesn't occur there (since the HR10-250 doesn't have MRV).

Did you get an error message when you ran netconfig? Try running it again, and post (A) the exact command you used and (B) the response you got from the Tivo.


----------



## rbautch

BBQ Chicken said:


> I just set the proper DNS server value in my tivo with netconfig.tcl through tivowebplus, But when I reboot them, the DNS value is reverted back to 192.168.1.1. Any idea why this would happen? Is there another way to edit it that would be permanent? The slow now playing list is really a nuisance.


The Zipper appends a one-time network setup command in your author file that triggers a tcl script to set IP parameters in MFS. The enhancement script uses sed to delete those lines, but it's possible you still have them there. Edit your author file to remove those lines. It's pretty obvious where they are.

More info: I did it this way so you are able to set up IP params while the drive is still in the PC. This allows the use of static IP address right off the bat, and also allows you to use a wireless adapter without first connecting a wired adapter. I'm planning to invoke the tcl script more elegantly, since more than one user has reported trouble with it.


----------



## samoyed

OK- guys I am a newbee to all this lingo and hacks. this is what a friend gave me. and what should i do with it- sell it?
should i try hacking?
will it work just on cable tv(the dvr)?

2- direct tv receivers w/ cards and remotes and all wiring.
1-hughes direct tv tivo hdvr2-40 gig maxtor hdd.

what to do as i read up on all this.
i mean really 208 pages of data to read and try to understand??  
point me in the right direction- please.
thanks and from what little i have read this is a great site.


----------



## Gunnyman

read the condensed version of this thread by clicking the link to the wiki in my sig.


----------



## cheer

If you're not planning on getting DirecTV service, sell it all. The receivers obviously won't work for anything else -- though I doubt you'll get much for them.

The HDVR2 won't work with cable or anything but DirecTV (it doesn't have any encoders) but you could probably get a bit of money for that one.


----------



## BBQ Chicken

rbautch said:


> The Zipper appends a one-time network setup command in your author file that triggers a tcl script to set IP parameters in MFS. The enhancement script uses sed to delete those lines, but it's possible you still have them there. Edit your author file to remove those lines. It's pretty obvious where they are.
> 
> More info: I did it this way so you are able to set up IP params while the drive is still in the PC. This allows the use of static IP address right off the bat, and also allows you to use a wireless adapter without first connecting a wired adapter. I'm planning to invoke the tcl script more elegantly, since more than one user has reported trouble with it.


Thanks, that was the problem and I got it fixed now :up:


----------



## Jedis

I have a Philips DSR708. I zippered my new Maxtor 300GB hard drive and followed the zipper instructions.

The only thing I wasn't sure about was the VMLINUX_.gz file. I found "vmlinux-3.1+.px.gz" in the s1_kernels/kernel-3.1+ on the free ptvlba48-4.04.iso from ptvupgrade. There was no s2_kernels folder. I renamed vmlinux-3.1+.px.gz to VMLINUX_.gz and burned the CD.

The zipper process went fine. No error messages, it imaged the 704-6.2 instantcake just fine.

Put it all back together, plugged it in and it sits at the "Welcome. Powering up...." screen. HD jumper was set to Cable Select to match the WD drive in there. Changed it to master, it still sits at Powering up.

What else can I try? I checked and reseatted the IDE and power cable to the MB. I didn't bump or move the cable that goes from the MB to the front of the unit.


----------



## ttodd1

Jedis said:


> I have a Philips DSR708. I zippered my new Maxtor 300GB hard drive and followed the zipper instructions.
> 
> The only thing I wasn't sure about was the VMLINUX_.gz file. I found "vmlinux-3.1+.px.gz" in the s1_kernels/kernel-3.1+ on the free ptvlba48-4.04.iso from ptvupgrade. There was no s2_kernels folder. I renamed vmlinux-3.1+.px.gz to VMLINUX_.gz and burned the CD.
> 
> The zipper process went fine. No error messages, it imaged the 704-6.2 instantcake just fine.
> 
> Put it all back together, plugged it in and it sits at the "Welcome. Powering up...." screen. HD jumper was set to Cable Select to match the WD drive in there. Changed it to master, it still sits at Powering up.
> 
> What else can I try? I checked and reseatted the IDE and power cable to the MB. I didn't bump or move the cable that goes from the MB to the front of the unit.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3669547&&#post3669547

http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwik...TiVo_is_stuck_in_.22Welcome.2C_Powering_Up.22


----------



## bnm81002

Jedis said:


> The only thing I wasn't sure about was the VMLINUX_.gz file. I found "vmlinux-3.1+.px.gz" in the s1_kernels/kernel-3.1+ on the free ptvlba48-4.04.iso from ptvupgrade. There was no s2_kernels folder. I renamed vmlinux-3.1+.px.gz to VMLINUX_.gz and burned the CD.


the s2_kernels are found in the $5 LBA48 Boot CD version and not the free one, you have to purchase the $5 version as instructed in the Zipper instructions


----------



## Jedis

Thanks, I'm up and running now!


----------



## tkoopman

WOW, I used InstantCake and zipper for my DSR704 and created my Boot Disk from PTVnet. It was so easy. I applied the hacks and photos are working, tivoweb. The one thing I can't figure out though is I ran the guided setup and applied my zip code 91913, and have tried letting the satelite determine my location and forced it to Pacfic, but the first 100 channels are for Chicago, not San Diego? How can I fix that? All other stations are working. Will it fix it self?


----------



## rpdre1

tkoopman said:


> WOW, I used InstantCake and zipper for my DSR704 and created my Boot Disk from PTVnet. It was so easy. I applied the hacks and photos are working, tivoweb. The one thing I can't figure out though is I ran the guided setup and applied my zip code 91913, and have tried letting the satelite determine my location and forced it to Pacfic, but the first 100 channels are for Chicago, not San Diego? How can I fix that? All other stations are working. Will it fix it self?


Call 1800DirecTV and enter in extension 721 and your locals should be fixed.


----------



## tkoopman

Great thanks! I did see that number but it mentions if your first 100 channels are missing. They weren't missing just the wrong ones. Thanks for the fast reply.

That fixed it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## airjrdn

I zippered my two DTivo's a couple months ago and all has been fine.

This morning, I couldn't connect via telnet to either one from two different PC's. However, the Tivos are on the network as they can see each other and TivoServer. Any thoughts?

Edit, reboot seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## egizzi

I've spent the last hour perusing the site and I have a few questions. 

I have a directv samsung 4080. This is my first dvr ever, and I understand what the good fuss is about Tivo. I have a linux box in my basement that serves music to the house (via slimserver). The short term goal is to get recordings onto the linux box so I can copy them onto my laptop (a powerbook). The long term goal is to be able to access the tivo hard drive or the pc hard drive when away from home to download/view recordings.

Questions:

1) if I zipper the dvr, will I be able to use the dvr as I currently do? Will everything be the same....remote control, etc.

2) I'm assuming I need to connect the dvr to my network to run the zipper. So do I need to buy the usb-to-ethernet cable first? and then run the zipper from my powerbook and give it the proper ip address of the dvr?

3) Theoretically.....this one is theoretical....Is there a theoretical tool that will allow my powerbook to play the files I have transferred from my dvr to my linux server?

-E


----------



## airjrdn

If you haven't already, you should do a quick read through of the steps at http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html as that will answer some questions. I'll answer a few for you, and make some suggestions.

I've hacked 3 or 4, using the zipper for two of them. On each occasion, I've purchased a new drive, and backed the original up to it, using it from that point forward. That way, if anything catastrophic goes wrong, I can always put the original drive back in. My following paragraphs will all relate to whichever drive you plan on hacking (the newly purchased one if you go that route).

Before the DTivo can access the network, you'll need to install some things. You'll do this by taking the drive out of the Tivo and installing it in a PC. I'd recommend taking any existing harddrives out of the PC (or disconnecting the cables) so there's no chance of messing them up in the process.

You'll need to purchase a USB to Ethernet adapter. I have the Netgear FA120 (two of 'em) and they are the most highly recommended. Some of the other models (including all wireless I believe) require some additional drivers to be installed prior to them working. You can find refurb'd FA120's on Ebay for around $13 shipped. One of mine came from there.

Post zippering, all Tivo functions should work as they do now. In addition to that you'll have multi-room viewing, some DivX capabilities, weather info, and caller id functionality if you opt for it.

As for playing them on your powerbook, they should play fine if you convert them. I use TYTool to extract and convert them to standard MPG files. I would imagine your Mac will play those without issue.


----------



## egizzi

Thanks for the rapid reply. Right after I posted, I was on the mastersav site and that helped a lot. I still have some questions:

I've hacked 3 or 4, using the zipper for two of them. On each occasion, I've purchased a new drive, and backed the original up to it, using it from that point forward. That way, if anything catastrophic goes wrong, I can always put the original drive back in. My following paragraphs will all relate to whichever drive you plan on hacking (the newly purchased one if you go that route).

I have an 80 gb hard drive in the basement. Couldn't I just use it for installing the zipper and not back up the original dvr drive? in other words, my original dvr drive would be the backup. Or does my new drive have to have a tivo image on it for it to be upgraded?


Before the DTivo can access the network, you'll need to install some things. You'll do this by taking the drive out of the Tivo and installing it in a PC. I'd recommend taking any existing harddrives out of the PC (or disconnecting the cables) so there's no chance of messing them up in the process.

I'm confused by this. Is this after I've zippered the new hard drive? Isn't the hard drive already out?

Thanks


----------



## ForrestB

The Tivo Zipper can install a Tivo software image (such as the $20 Instacake PTV CD) on your new drive, or can install the Tivo software from a backup image created with MFSTools 2 from your old Tivo drive. Note your Tivo must be running 6.2 software in order to use the later method. Google Hinsdale for more info on how to create a backup image with MFSTools 2.

The Tivo Zipper is a 2 step process. You place the Tivo hard drive in a PC, boot if with the $5 LBA48 Boot CD and then a run a script from the Tivo Tools CD (which you create using instructions on the Tivo Zipper site). Secondly you install the drive in your Tivo and telnet into the Tivo to run another script.


----------



## choptv

I've used the zipper once with no problems. I love it!!! Since I had just a great time doing one I thought I would do my other tivo. Here's my problem.

I have copied my original drive and put it on a shelf not to harm it. (want to try and see if I could keep my recordings) I boot with the PTV cd as instructed and get to the linux prompt and insert my tools cd and type the following. 
*mount /dev/hdc /cdrom* and I get this message.

*mount: you must specify the filesystem type*

Does anyone know why I'm getting this message? I've searched the forum and found where some were have the same problem, but their fixes haven't work for me.

Any Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## cheer

choptv said:


> I've used the zipper once with no problems. I love it!!! Since I had just a great time doing one I thought I would do my other tivo. Here's my problem.
> 
> I have copied my original drive and put it on a shelf not to harm it. (want to try and see if I could keep my recordings) I boot with the PTV cd as instructed and get to the linux prompt and insert my tools cd and type the following.
> *mount /dev/hdc /cdrom* and I get this message.
> 
> *mount: you must specify the filesystem type*
> 
> Does anyone know why I'm getting this message? I've searched the forum and found where some were have the same problem, but their fixes haven't work for me.


Is your cdrom drive connected as secondary master ide to your pc? "/dev/hdc" refers to the master device on the secondary IDE controller. Yours might be hooked up in a different location. The "filesystem type" message sounds like it's trying to mount a hard drive, not the cdrom.


----------



## brj8826

Well, I had such luck with upgrading my SD Tivos that I decided to try my HR10-250. Everything went smoothly until I plugged it back in and started running through the scripts. My wife hasn't monkeyed with this tivo for MONTHS, yet she all of a sudden decides to start adding freaking season passes at the EXACT time when I start backing up season passes on the setup script.

Now it has been sitting at "Backup will take about 2 minutes, during which you'll see no output..." for about 10 minutes now.

How long should I wait before I count this as a problem? If it locks up what do I do? Just run tweak.sh again from the beginning?

Ugh!


----------



## rpdre1

press CTRL+C and run tweak_uninstall.sh (its in the same dir as tweak.sh)

then rerun tweak.sh and you should be good to go.


----------



## choptv

cheer said:


> Is your cdrom drive connected as secondary master ide to your pc? "/dev/hdc" refers to the master device on the secondary IDE controller. Yours might be hooked up in a different location. The "filesystem type" message sounds like it's trying to mount a hard drive, not the cdrom.


I didn't have the cdrom connected as the secondary master. THat is is fixed now I get this message.
*block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read only*

is this because the hard drive it locked?


----------



## Gunnyman

no it means hdc has a read only media in it, like a cd.


----------



## cheer

choptv said:


> I didn't have the cdrom connected as the secondary master. THat is is fixed now I get this message.
> *block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read only*
> 
> is this because the hard drive it locked?


No it's because a cd-rom drive is read-only.


----------



## rbautch

brj8826 said:


> Well, I had such luck with upgrading my SD Tivos that I decided to try my HR10-250. Everything went smoothly until I plugged it back in and started running through the scripts. My wife hasn't monkeyed with this tivo for MONTHS, yet she all of a sudden decides to start adding freaking season passes at the EXACT time when I start backing up season passes on the setup script.
> 
> Now it has been sitting at "Backup will take about 2 minutes, during which you'll see no output..." for about 10 minutes now.
> 
> How long should I wait before I count this as a problem? If it locks up what do I do? Just run tweak.sh again from the beginning?
> 
> Ugh!


Your Tivo is probably rebooting. The season pass backup is a memory hog that seems to cause problems with the HR10-250. I may try increasing the tivosh poolsize ever higher to see if I can get it to work. Has anyone been successful in backing up seasonpasses on an HR10-250?


----------



## dcahoe

ForrestB said:


> The Tivo Zipper can install a Tivo software image (such as the $20 Instacake PTV CD) on your new drive, or can install the Tivo software from a backup image created with MFSTools 2 from your old Tivo drive. Note your Tivo must be running 6.2 software in order to use the later method. Google Hinsdale for more info on how to create a backup image with MFSTools 2.
> 
> The Tivo Zipper is a 2 step process. You place the Tivo hard drive in a PC, boot if with the $5 LBA48 Boot CD and then a run a script from the Tivo Tools CD (which you create using instructions on the Tivo Zipper site). Secondly you install the drive in your Tivo and telnet into the Tivo to run another script.


Anyone know where to get a good 6.2 image? Please PM or e-mail me. Thanks.


----------



## rpdre1

dcahoe said:


> Anyone know where to get a good 6.2 image? Please PM or e-mail me. Thanks.


check your pm


----------



## kimsan

rbautch said:


> Has anyone been successful in backing up seasonpasses on an HR10-250?


Yup. Backed up, transferred and restored to a new HR10-250.

It doesn't always work but it's a lifesaver when it does.


----------



## wvtivoman

I received my new HR10-250 today and went about adding the Zipper. I pulled the hd from the unit and installed it in my PC. I ran the script and everything appeared to go through fine (a success message appeared at the end). I shut down the PC and re-installed the hd back into the TIVO unit. It powered up and everything seemed as if it was before, no noticeable changes, I guess my first question is, should there be noticeable changes? 

Sorry, found the answer to the rest of my question but while I'm fixing that could someone touch on the question above, should I see noticable changes after the Zipper install? Thanks.


----------



## ForrestB

wvtivoman,
See my response at the top of this page


----------



## wvtivoman

I was able to get everything up and running, the entire process took only 30 mins or so with the exception of the problem I ran into buying the wrong USB adapter. I can't thank the authors enough, what an unbelievable project and I'm looking forward to playing around with the new features.

I'll start my search now but please feel free to offer me some details on getting my recordings from my HR2 over to my HR10-250? The old box is having some major problems or I would pull the drive and add it to the HR10 but I think the drive would give out soon. Any thoughts on that would be appreciated since it would keep my search time down.


----------



## rbautch

wvtivoman said:


> I was able to get everything up and running, the entire process took only 30 mins or so with the exception of the problem I ran into buying the wrong USB adapter. I can't thank the authors enough, what an unbelievable project and I'm looking forward to playing around with the new features.
> 
> I'll start my search now but please feel free to offer me some details on getting my recordings from my HR2 over to my HR10-250? The old box is having some major problems or I would pull the drive and add it to the HR10 but I think the drive would give out soon. Any thoughts on that would be appreciated since it would keep my search time down.


Need to use something called mfs_ftp, which can't be discussed here.


----------



## Tivogre

One of my Zippered Tivos is "off the network". 

I rebooted it; it still won't respond to pings, or FTP requests, or telnet requests. 

It also no longer shows up on my other Tivos Now Playing lists. 

I've also reset the switch it's plugged into and my router.

Any ideas to try before I pull the drive?


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> One of my Zippered Tivos is "off the network".
> 
> I rebooted it; it still won't respond to pings, or FTP requests, or telnet requests.
> 
> It also no longer shows up on my other Tivos Now Playing lists.
> 
> I've also reset the switch it's plugged into and my router.
> 
> Any ideas to try before I pull the drive?


Try changing the IP address.


----------



## wvtivoman

rbautch said:


> Need to use something called mfs_ftp, which can't be discussed here.


Thanks, I wasn't aware of that. Strange considering I'm transferring from MY equipment to MY equipment.


----------



## Tivogre

rbautch said:


> Try changing the IP address.


Ummmm.... how? I can't get any response from the box on the network.


----------



## tkoopman

A little help. OK, from my windows box I can ping, FTP, Telnet, and use the TyTool. Earlier from the Tivo I could use the "Music & Photos", but now it is not working? I've reinstalled Tivo Desktop (and yes it is running and photos/music are published), and tried rebooting both machines. Still no go. Any ideas for me? 

I am running:
Windows XP sp2 
firewall enabled (Tivo Desktop is an exception) - tried it without FW TOO  
currently using wireless, no wep
Tivo Desktop I have it listed as a Access Control
On the Tivo, I verified I have the IP of the server.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JWThiers

Tivogre said:


> Ummmm.... how? I can't get any response from the box on the network.


Sorry to here about your tivo exposing itself (Zipper Down--Chuckle). you can change the ip without the network being up by logging in with a serial cable.


----------



## cheer

While you're at it, take a look at /var/log/kernel (or, alternatively, reboot the Tivo with the serial cable attached and capture a boot log). This may help us determine what the root problem is.


----------



## NYHeel

I'm finally going to upgrade from 4.01b to 6.2 on my 2 Tivos. On one of them I want to keep my recordings. I know I could upgrade them one at a time and then transfer back and forth but that seems like a pain in the neck. I was wondering if I could allow the Tivo to call in and allow it to update the software. That way I would get the 6.2 image already on the Tivo and I won't lose the recordings since I won't have to reimage when I use the zipper. Could anyone please help me to let me know how I would go about doing that. I used Dellanave's guide to go from 3.1 to 4.01, but that was a while ago and I for got a lot of the details. I think there was something in the author file that blocked phone calls and software updates.


----------



## rpdre1

dellanave has a 4.01b to 6.2 guide: http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html

if you need 62_dtivo_slices.zip let me know


----------



## NYHeel

rpdre1 said:


> dellanave has a 4.01b to 6.2 guide: http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html
> 
> if you need 62_dtivo_slices.zip let me know


Thanks for the offer. Some of those steps in the slices guide seem a little complicated. For instance, how do I un-gzip something? I am probably leaning towards going the zipper approach just for ease. Although not having to take out the hard drive from the Tivo is enticing. I'll pm you with my email.


----------



## cheer

DellaNave's guide is a bit overly complicated -- there's no need to mess with the init_framework right away, and he references some slightly outdated tools and makes some assumptions that may not apply to you.

I can boil the process down for you to several simple steps:

ftp the appropriate slices for your box to /var/packages
dbload the slices
Modify installSw.itcl to add the $name parameter and remove the reboot at the end
Run bootpage -p /dev/hda to make sure you know what your current boot/root are. Your new boot and root will be different: if your current root is 4 (and so boot is 3), then your new root will be 7 and boot 6. Or vice versa.
Fire off installSw.itcl with the appropriate parameter for your machine; if you know which set of slices to use, you'll know what this is. It's listed in the text file included in the package of slices if you got them from the usual places (emule).
Install the tivotools (Alphawolf's All-In-One package) to the new partition. You can copy them from the existing one, but beware -- just blindly doing a cp will fill your new partition up with a zillion copies of busybox
ftp over a killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernel and dd it to your new boot partition
Rename /etc/netfilter-enable to something else (like /etc/netfilter-not-enabled)
Reboot the Tivo
Telnet in, run superpatch, run set_mrv_name_67.tcl
No fuss, no muss. OK, it looks complicated, but it really isn't. If everyone wants more details, I'll be happy to provide.

I would be very careful about using guides, however, as they often get outdated quickly. Better to learn what each step does so you know what you're doing -- I'll gladly answer questions from folks trying to understand the process. I've done half a dozen of these and once you do it once the next ones take you, like, 15 min.


----------



## lew

I think you're missing a step, don't you have to rename/edit/delete a netfilter file?



cheer said:


> DellaNave's guide is a bit overly complicated -- there's no need to mess with the init_framework right away, and he references some slightly outdated tools and makes some assumptions that may not apply to you.
> 
> I can boil the process down for you to several simple steps:
> 
> ftp the appropriate slices for your box to /var/packages
> dbload the slices
> Modify installSw.itcl to add the $name parameter and remove the reboot at the end
> Run bootpage -p /dev/hda to make sure you know what your current boot/root are. Your new boot and root will be different: if your current root is 4 (and so boot is 3), then your new root will be 7 and boot 6. Or vice versa.
> Fire off installSw.itcl with the appropriate parameter for your machine; if you know which set of slices to use, you'll know what this is. It's listed in the text file included in the package of slices if you got them from the usual places (emule).
> Install the tivotools (Alphawolf's All-In-One package) to the new partition. You can copy them from the existing one, but beware -- just blindly doing a cp will fill your new partition up with a zillion copies of busybox
> ftp over a killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernel and dd it to your new boot partition
> I copied my rc.sysinit.author from the running partition and removed the insmod lines for
> Reboot the Tivo
> Telnet in, run superpatch, run set_mrv_name_67.tcl
> No fuss, no muss. OK, it looks complicated, but it really isn't. If everyone wants more details, I'll be happy to provide.
> 
> I would be very careful about using guides, however, as they often get outdated quickly. Better to learn what each step does so you know what you're doing -- I'll gladly answer questions from folks trying to understand the process. I've done half a dozen of these and once you do it once the next ones take you, like, 15 min.


----------



## cheer

lew said:


> I think you're missing a step, don't you have to rename/edit/delete a netfilter file?


Good catch. Fixed.


----------



## rbautch

You could also try my latest slice upgrade script:


Code:


#!/bin/bash
    * ftp the appropriate slices for your box to /var/packages
    * dbload the slices
    * Modify installSw.itcl to add the $name parameter and remove the reboot at the end
    * Run bootpage -p /dev/hda to make sure you know what your current boot/root are. Your new boot and root will be different: if your current root is 4 (and so boot is 3), then your new root will be 7 and boot 6. Or vice versa.
    * Fire off installSw.itcl with the appropriate parameter for your machine; if you know which set of slices to use, you'll know what this is. It's listed in the text file included in the package of slices if you got them from the usual places (emule).
    * Install the tivotools (Alphawolf's All-In-One package) to the new partition. You can copy them from the existing one, but beware -- just blindly doing a cp will fill your new partition up with a zillion copies of busybox
    * ftp over a killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernel and dd it to your new boot partition
    * I copied my rc.sysinit.author from the running partition and removed the insmod lines for
    * Reboot the Tivo
    * Telnet in, run superpatch, run set_mrv_name_67.tcl
exit 0


----------



## NYHeel

cheer said:


> DellaNave's guide is a bit overly complicated -- there's no need to mess with the init_framework right away, and he references some slightly outdated tools and makes some assumptions that may not apply to you.
> 
> I can boil the process down for you to several simple steps:
> 
> ftp the appropriate slices for your box to /var/packages
> dbload the slices
> Modify installSw.itcl to add the $name parameter and remove the reboot at the end
> Run bootpage -p /dev/hda to make sure you know what your current boot/root are. Your new boot and root will be different: if your current root is 4 (and so boot is 3), then your new root will be 7 and boot 6. Or vice versa.
> Fire off installSw.itcl with the appropriate parameter for your machine; if you know which set of slices to use, you'll know what this is. It's listed in the text file included in the package of slices if you got them from the usual places (emule).
> Install the tivotools (Alphawolf's All-In-One package) to the new partition. You can copy them from the existing one, but beware -- just blindly doing a cp will fill your new partition up with a zillion copies of busybox
> ftp over a killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernel and dd it to your new boot partition
> Rename /etc/netfilter-enable to something else (like /etc/netfilter-not-enabled)
> Reboot the Tivo
> Telnet in, run superpatch, run set_mrv_name_67.tcl
> No fuss, no muss. OK, it looks complicated, but it really isn't. If everyone wants more details, I'll be happy to provide.
> 
> I would be very careful about using guides, however, as they often get outdated quickly. Better to learn what each step does so you know what you're doing -- I'll gladly answer questions from folks trying to understand the process. I've done half a dozen of these and once you do it once the next ones take you, like, 15 min.


The problem for me is that I don't know the linux syntax. In general I'm bad with syntax. I can understand what's being done when I see the commands in Linux but I can't convert english into proper linux commands. Maybe if I combine what you said with the Dellanave guide, I could figure it out.

A few questions: 
1)How do I un-gzip? Is that just using either winzip or winrar? Or should I use Dos/linux commands for that. 
2)If I already have Tivotools, do I still need to install it? 
3) To run bootpage -p /dev/hda, is that all I have to type in? 
4) For the killhdinitrd kernel step, it appears that the dellanave guide dds to both boot partition hda3 and hda6. Is this just to cover all bases and I would just need to dd it to whichever is my new boot partition? 
5) To modify installSW.itcl could I just use metapad or should I stick with the vi method delanave uses? 
6) Should I do his step #7 which copies over all of the hacks from my old Tivo? I guess I could just run rbautch's script and that would give me all of the hacks that I need. I guess I can add all of the ones that we're not allowed to talk about here afterwards (I assume rbautch's script don't add those).

Thanks for all the help. If I can get these questions figured out I might just try it tonight. Of course I'll have to pull off all of my essential recordings that I can't afford to lose if I screw up.


----------



## NYHeel

rbautch said:


> You could also try my latest slice upgrade script:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> * ftp the appropriate slices for your box to /var/packages
> * dbload the slices
> * Modify installSw.itcl to add the $name parameter and remove the reboot at the end
> * Run bootpage -p /dev/hda to make sure you know what your current boot/root are. Your new boot and root will be different: if your current root is 4 (and so boot is 3), then your new root will be 7 and boot 6. Or vice versa.
> * Fire off installSw.itcl with the appropriate parameter for your machine; if you know which set of slices to use, you'll know what this is. It's listed in the text file included in the package of slices if you got them from the usual places (emule).
> * Install the tivotools (Alphawolf's All-In-One package) to the new partition. You can copy them from the existing one, but beware -- just blindly doing a cp will fill your new partition up with a zillion copies of busybox
> * ftp over a killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernel and dd it to your new boot partition
> * I copied my rc.sysinit.author from the running partition and removed the insmod lines for
> * Reboot the Tivo
> * Telnet in, run superpatch, run set_mrv_name_67.tcl
> exit 0


I assume that's a joke making fun of me that I'm looking for automated ways of doing things. I'm too thick to be sure it's really a joke though.


----------



## cheer

NYHeel said:


> The problem for me is that I don't know the linux syntax. In general I'm bad with syntax. I can understand what's being done when I see the commands in Linux but I can't convert english into proper linux commands.


That just comes with practice, really.


> A few questions:
> 1)How do I un-gzip? Is that just using either winzip or winrar? Or should I use Dos/linux commands for that.


I'd advise doing it on the Tivo. "gzip -d _filename_" will unzip it. Do keep in mind that that one slice (loopset I think) requires gunzipping, then renaming to .gz again and gunzipping again.


> 2)If I already have Tivotools, do I still need to install it?


Yes, sort of. OK, so right now you have a particular partition as your boot and another as your root. *For example* let us say that /dev/hda3 is your boot (or kernel) partition and /dev/hda4 is your root. Now if you have your hacks installed on root (e.g. I have the tivotools stuff installed in /busybox), that's fine. Except. When Tivo does a software upgrade, it uses your alternate boot and root partition (*in this example* that would be /dev/hda6 and /dev/hda7). Once the upgrade is complete, Tivo "flips" the bootpage so that next time you boot you boot the new software.

So. You may have tivotools on your existing root but not the new one. You either need to copy tivotools over from one to the other, or just install tivotools on the new partition.

Of course, if you have tivotools installed in /var you don't need to worry, because /var doesn't change. Then again, I don't recommend keeping much of anything in /var since your Tivo can wipe /var out whenever it thinks /var is getting too full.


> 3) To run bootpage -p /dev/hda, is that all I have to type in?


Yep, followed by enter.


> 4) For the killhdinitrd kernel step, it appears that the dellanave guide dds to both boot partition hda3 and hda6. Is this just to cover all bases and I would just need to dd it to whichever is my new boot partition?


Exactly. It doesn't hurt to do it to both -- once you boot up 6.2, even if you have problems, there's no going back as it makes changes to the mfs database that are incompatible with older software versions. But yeah, you only really need to do it to the new boot partition.


> 5) To modify installSW.itcl could I just use metapad or should I stick with the vi method delanave uses?


I'd do it on the Tivo -- either with vi or joe, if you have joe installed. Even if metapad on your PC is smart enough to not mangle linefeeds, etc., the ftp process often mangles 'em back up again. I pretty much never edit Tivo files anywhere but the Tivo, just 'cos I hate the headaches. But, worst case, if it gets mangled it just won't run and you can use "dos2unix" to fix it.


> 6) Should I do his step #7 which copies over all of the hacks from my old Tivo? I guess I could just run rbautch's script and that would give me all of the hacks that I need. I guess I can add all of the ones that we're not allowed to talk about here afterwards (I assume rbautch's script don't add those).


Yeah, you can do that -- it may be the simplest way to migrate your stuff.


> Thanks for all the help. If I can get these questions figured out I might just try it tonight. Of course I'll have to pull off all of my essential recordings that I can't afford to lose if I screw up.


At the very least...even better, dig up a spare drive and do this on a backup.

Bottom line: make sure you understand what each step is doing. If you don't, ask. If you understand the process from start to finish, you have a much higher chance of success.

Oh, and make sure you have a serial cable handy. Just in case.


----------



## cheer

NYHeel said:


> I assume that's a joke making fun of me that I'm looking for automated ways of doing things. I'm too thick to be sure it's really a joke though.


More likely rbautch is needling me for my oh-so-detailed step-by-step plan.

I bet he's a Sox fan.


----------



## rbautch

Go Sox!


----------



## cheer

rbautch said:


> Go Sox!


And take the Blackhawks with you.


----------



## airjrdn

airjrdn said:


> I zippered my two DTivo's a couple months ago and all has been fine.
> 
> This morning, I couldn't connect via telnet to either one from two different PC's. However, the Tivos are on the network as they can see each other and TivoServer. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit, reboot seems to have fixed the problem.


This problem is here again. I can connect to TivoWebPlus, but telnet won't connect. Any idea why this would all of a sudden be happening? I haven' tried the reboot yet, but I assume it'll fix them.


----------



## fsck!

Hi All -

I am sorry if this has been answered before, but I have searched through the forums and have been unable to find an answer.

I "suscesfully" ran the zipper on my DSR708 today and everything seems to have gone through without any issues (I RTFM'ed). However, I do not see anything different on my Tivo menus that would indicate the presence of MRV or HMO options. I can access Tivowebplus just fine, CallerID functions properly as well, and the system boots properly without any errors.

Am I missing something? The unit is presently in its initial TIVO download stage, so I cannot even schedule recordings yet. Do MRV and HMO options become available after the TIVO update takes place perhaps? Or, do I have to manually run scripts for these for them to get installed? Nothing on the instructions gave the feeling I would have to, but I do not know at this point.

Thanks for any insight you can provide.


----------



## airjrdn

For MRV you'll need two zippered DTivos (or the one you have and a standalone may work, but I can't personally attest to that). When they are both up and running, you'll see one in the other's Now Playing list and vice versa.

To see DivX, MPG, etc. movies that reside on PC's on your LAN, get ahold of TivoServer and run it. Just be sure to edit the config files with PSPad or something similar. Notepad screws the line feeds up.


----------



## cheer

And for HMO, you should have a "Music & Photos" item on the menu, but you'll need to run something like JavaHMO on a PC in order to make it work.


----------



## gworkman

You'll also need to set the MRV name for your box. Look at the index at this site. Easy instructions to follow...

http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack.php


----------



## ttodd1

gworkman said:


> You'll also need to set the MRV name for your box. Look at the index at this site. Easy instructions to follow...
> 
> http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack.php


Since he said he ran the Zipper and this is the Zipper thread step 'N' covers this:

"Then it will run set_mrv_name_67.tcl which will set the name of your Tivo as it will appear in the Now Playing list of other Tivos on your network. No need to put quotes around mult-word names. Reboot once more after the Enhancement script finishes."


----------



## fsck!

cheer said:


> And for HMO, you should have a "Music & Photos" item on the menu, but you'll need to run something like JavaHMO on a PC in order to make it work.


See that's the thing, On DirecTV Central, I just have the same menu items I've always had. There isn't a "Music & Photos" item. Are you saying it shows-up upon Tivo detecting a server or is it supposed to show this menu item either way?

Thanks


----------



## br408408

You will also lose "Standby" from your main menu


----------



## fsck!

br408408 said:


> You will also lose "Standby" from your main menu


Actually, I haven't. I have 'Standby' on the Directv Central main menu.

Still, no luck with HMO. It puzzles me that everything seems to have loaded properly (CID, Tivoweb+, networking, etc) yet, no HMO option anywhere.

Is it safe to run the tweak uninstall script and then run tweak again to try to resolve this issue?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

fsck! said:


> Actually, I haven't. I have 'Standby' on the Directv Central main menu.
> Still, no luck with HMO. Thanks


This tells me that superpatch was not run when you ran the enhancement script. At bash, type


Code:


tivosh /hacks/superpatch-67all*.tcl

, and then reboot. My guess is that you put the latest superpatch (1.2) on your tools disk, while the script looks for version (1.1). Both versions will work on a 6.2 DTivo, but 1.2 is only needed for standalones.


----------



## fsck!

Hi rbautch -

You are absolutely right, I used ver 1.2 so looks like that was the problem. I uninstalled and re-ran tweak before reading your post and notice that it didn't make a difference. I went ahead and ran superpatch and set the MRV name, rebooted and I am in business! Cool!

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Webchump

rbautch said:


> This tells me that superpatch was not run when you ran the enhancement script. At bash, type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /hacks/superpatch-67all*.tcl
> 
> , and then reboot. My guess is that you put the latest superpatch (1.2) on your tools disk, while the script looks for version (1.1). Both versions will work on a 6.2 DTivo, but 1.2 is only needed for standalones.


This same thing happened to me last night There was no need to uninstall and rerun tweak though. I just ran the superpatch manually via telnet. Rebooted the Tivo and now HMO works.

I'm now zippered and enhanced. I had done the sleeper stuff two years ago, but this was way easier and gives more with less work. Thanks!

Chump


----------



## Hichhiker

Is there anything different done to ncid package before inclusion into zipper scripts? I upgraded to 0.64 by replacing the relevant files from S2 distribution and now tivocid is not starting (some tcl error like "BGError: error reading "file0": I/O error") - it runs without gui, but is kinda useless that way.

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

No, nothing. I installs it the way you would normally, except that files that are supposed to go in /var are put in /enhancements/varhacks.


----------



## Hichhiker

rbautch said:


> No, nothing. I installs it the way you would normally, except that files that are supposed to go in /var are put in /enhancements/varhacks.


Yeah, I figured that much out. I guess I'll have to trace it and find what is causing that error. I got more detail when running it via tivosh but have not had time to really dig into it. BTW, can you add displaytext (or something similar) to the pre-installed modules for TWP? I know displaytext wants newtext2osd script but I am sure it is easy enough to adjust it to use out2osd. Me not knowing TCL well, I just wrote a quicky bash wrapper for it (attached, just rename it to newtext2osd and make it executable)

What I am really trying to figure out is how to run 2 NCID servers on 2 tivos ( on 2 different phone lines) and have CID info from either server appear on both tivos (hopefully with an indicator for which line is ringing) I have not found much in terms of NCID docs, but I guess I was not looking that hard. My thought is that it may be a better solution to have a simple way of displaying ANY message on tivo over networks (thus playing with displaytext) Latest version of NCID client suppose to be able to acccept network requests but it does no good since it is not running.

Thanks

-HH


----------



## NYHeel

Ok, I did the slices method to upgrade from 4.01b to 6.2. But now I can't ftp in or telnet in. It seems like I've lost my "hacked" status of my tivo. I thought I installed tivotools, but I guess I messed that up. Is there any way to fix this short of pulling the drive. I don't have a serial cable. If I have to pull it I guess I'll pull it.

I tried to ping and I was able to. It reported a success. THen I switched my adapter from the usb200m to the FA120 and now I can't even ping to the ip address.


----------



## cheer

Yeah, without a serial cable you have to pull it.

After you dbloaded the slices, modified installSw.itcl and ran it, what did you do? You have to essentially re-hack.


----------



## rbautch

NYHeel said:


> Ok, I did the slices method to upgrade from 4.01b to 6.2. But now I can't ftp in or telnet in. It seems like I've lost my "hacked" status of my tivo. I thought I installed tivotools, but I guess I messed that up. Is there any way to fix this short of pulling the drive. I don't have a serial cable. If I have to pull it I guess I'll pull it.
> 
> I tried to ping and I was able to. It reported a success. THen I switched my adapter from the usb200m to the FA120 and now I can't even ping to the ip address.


Unless you moved all your hacks from the old partition, you'll need to rehack. Good time for the Zipper.


----------



## NYHeel

Thanks, I'm starting right now. I assume I can use the same boot cd that I used for 4.01b about 1.5 years ago. The tools CD I'm going to update.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Have zippered several Tivo's in the past and just got an HR10-250 and did the initial copying of files over to the drive. When I go to plug in my network adapter, the adapter does not show a link to my network. I have tried both usb ports. When I move the network adapter to my SD Tivo right next to it, it aquires link right away. 

During initial copying of files from Zipper disk, I entered an IP address of 172.16.0.52 my other 2 SD Zippered Tivo's are ...50 and ...51, My router is 172.16.0.1. 

Any ideas of what I can check?


----------



## rbautch

Tonedeaf said:


> Have zippered several Tivo's in the past and just got an HR10-250 and did the initial copying of files over to the drive. When I go to plug in my network adapter, the adapter does not show a link to my network. I have tried both usb ports. When I move the network adapter to my SD Tivo right next to it, it aquires link right away.
> 
> During initial copying of files from Zipper disk, I entered an IP address of 172.16.0.52 my other 2 SD Zippered Tivo's are ...50 and ...51, My router is 172.16.0.1.
> 
> Any ideas of what I can check?


See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3687099#post3687099


----------



## rbautch

NYHeel said:


> Thanks, I'm starting right now. I assume I can use the same boot cd that I used for 4.01b about 1.5 years ago. The tools CD I'm going to update.


 It depends what boot CD it is. If it's the one that supports lba48, your're fine. Also, you'll need the hacked kernel that is typically found on the PTVupgrade $5 boot CD.


----------



## Tonedeaf

rbautch said:


> See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3687099#post3687099


Thanks rbauch and darn it. Guess my "Trendnet - TU-ET100C" won't work either, was using LinksysUSB 100H1.

Fo anyone that needed an inexpensive solution, I found and ordered a D-Link DUB-E100 from Tweeter.com for less than $14 to my door.


----------



## NYHeel

I just ran the Zipper with the enhancement script and it appears that everything worked well. I thought updating to 4.01b was easy for a novice, but this was awesome! Everything worked so well that I'm tempted to screw up the slices upgrade for my other Tivo as well. I figure while I have to pull my drive this way I got a much more organized selection of hacks and everything. Before all my stuff was kind of all over the place and I had most of my hacks in var. RBautch, if I try to upgrade via slice properly (I think I know what I did wrong) and then run the enhancement script with an already hacked tivo (it already has twp, caller id, endpadplus....), will it just overwrite the current stuff? I just want to make sure everything is clean. If it's not going to be clean, I'd probably just want to pull the drive and run the script from scratch. 

One other thing. I set up in the script a different name for the bash prompt. Is there a way to change that back to the default without running the whole script over again. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## rbautch

NYHeel said:


> I just ran the Zipper with the enhancement script and it appears that everything worked well. I thought updating to 4.01b was easy for a novice, but this was awesome! Everything worked so well that I'm tempted to screw up the slices upgrade for my other Tivo as well. I figure while I have to pull my drive this way I got a much more organized selection of hacks and everything. Before all my stuff was kind of all over the place and I had most of my hacks in var. RBautch, if I try to upgrade via slice properly (I think I know what I did wrong) and then run the enhancement script with an already hacked tivo (it already has twp, caller id, endpadplus....), will it just overwrite the current stuff? I just want to make sure everything is clean. If it's not going to be clean, I'd probably just want to pull the drive and run the script from scratch.
> 
> One other thing. I set up in the script a different name for the bash prompt. Is there a way to change that back to the default without running the whole script over again. Thanks again for all the help.


If you run the enhancement script over existing hacks, it should be pretty clean. It will detect most existing hacks you have, and prompt you accordingly. For the hacks you already have working, and in a location you like, just answer no to the question when it comes up (e.g. do you want to install NCID y/n). If you want to overwrite any existing hacks, or keep them out of var like my script does, then I suggest deleting them first, just to be safe. Like if you want my custom version of TWP, delete your existing TWP folder first. To modify bash, edit the /.profile.


----------



## Hick

I recently got a new HR10-250 and zippered it nicely.
The problem I am having is similar to some of the other posters with my HMO not working.

I also still have the Standby menu at the root of my Tivo menus.

I tried running:
#tivosh /hacks/superpatch-67all*.tcl

but got the following error message:



Code:


superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
(C) 05/08/2005 by NutKase, et al - COMMERCIAL USE PROHIBITED

Credit goes to CapablePerson66, rc3105, and others who wish to
remain anonymous.  We thank ESPECIALLY alldeadhomiez for his time and knowledge.

All errors are the fault of Anonymous :-) .

Your TiVo Software version is 3.1.5f-01-2-357
Please write down your TiVo Software version.

Error: Version 3.1.5f-01-2-357 is not supported.

Does this mean the HR10-250 is not supported for HMO?
I am using the latest Instacake CD for the HR10-250 along with the 4.04 boot CD and latest zipper files.

Thanks,
Hick


----------



## rpdre1

HMO/MRV is not possible on the HR10 because they're not using 6.2 (...and no, there's no way you can put 6.2 on it.)

your problem is different than the other posters.


----------



## Tonedeaf

rpdre1 said:


> HMO/MRV is not possible on the HR10 because they're not using 6.2 (...and no, there's no way you can put 6.2 on it.)
> 
> your problem is different than the other posters.


Hopefully Earl is correct in posting that the version is being tested.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=598056&postcount=3


----------



## NYHeel

rbautch said:


> To modify bash, edit the /.profile.


Thanks for all the help. Sorry to be a pain but how do I go about doing that? I tried to find a file on the Tivo called profile but I couldn't.


----------



## Hick

Thx for the info, I am looking forward to being able to copy stuff on/off my HD Tivo...

Do you know if there's any type of work around at this point? FTP, etc?



Tonedeaf said:


> Hopefully Earl is correct in posting that the version is being tested.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=598056&postcount=3


----------



## rbautch

NYHeel said:


> Thanks for all the help. Sorry to be a pain but how do I go about doing that? I tried to find a file on the Tivo called profile but I couldn't.


The "." before the filename means that it's a hidden file. Just type vi /.profile to edit it.


----------



## ttodd1

Hick said:


> Thx for the info, I am looking forward to being able to copy stuff on/off my HD Tivo...
> 
> Do you know if there's any type of work around at this point? FTP, etc?


Yes but that cannot be discussed here.


----------



## PeterGriffin

I zippered a seagate 500 gb to put in my sd-dvr40. When I put it in the tivo and turn it on, it keeps rebooting every few minutes or so, the time varies up to 30 minutes, but it's usually just a couple minutes. I know it has to do with the swap size needing to be larger. Since the zipper is automated I can't change the swap size at the restore. How do I increase the swap size?


----------



## payasos

Hi All,

First off, many thanks to Gunnyman & Rbautch for making our lives easier.

I have a small problem, tried the search, found similar, but no resolution for me.

I downloaded & used the following:

PTV Boot CD

Instacake for a DSR704

Zipper + toolsdisk & tweak as instructed.

Installed a Maxtor 120Gb drive to my PC
Used PTVBoot CD.
Ran PTVbake-special
Expanded the image from Instabake CD
all successful

installed HDD into Tivo
Booted normally
Ran Clear Everything
Activated stupid tivo & paired it w/ my access card.
Fresh working drive now.

Returned HDD to PC
Booted with PTV BootCD
Ran zipper.sh
successful w/ no errors.

Returned drive to my Tivo ...

No automatic reboot. Can't ping the IP, Can't telnet to it. USB Belkin ethernet works, cuz I used it previously on my DSR708 in the other room.

Found some posts in this thread regarding no automaic reboot and they suggested running zipper again. I've done that, but still no auto reboot, no ping, no telnet.

Any suggestions?

Thanks All!


----------



## rbautch

Try a manual reboot by unplugging and replugging your tivo. That should get networking started.


----------



## rbautch

PeterGriffin said:


> I zippered a seagate 500 gb to put in my sd-dvr40. When I put it in the tivo and turn it on, it keeps rebooting every few minutes or so, the time varies up to 30 minutes, but it's usually just a couple minutes. I know it has to do with the swap size needing to be larger. Since the zipper is automated I can't change the swap size at the restore. How do I increase the swap size?


I'm not so sure that's your problem, but if you want to change it, reinstall your image manually with mfstools or instantcake, and set the increased swap.


----------



## BigBearf

Just a guess but as per the instructions posted on the first page of this thread, I just used the image from the Instant Cake download, renamed it and put it on the tools disk.

Next I used the zipper to install the image. I then rebooted the PC and re-ran zipper.sh to install my network and router IP settings. I then reinstalled the hacked drive to the tivo. At no time did I do a clear and delete. I used a FA120 wired USB adaptor and made sure both the lights were on.

Finally I used a Mac and Terminal program to telnet into the tivo. I used the following command:

*telnet -K "insert the tivos assigned IP address here"*

to gain access to the tivo over the network and ran the tweak.sh program. Make sure that you reboot the tivo and I think this will work. 
Bigbearf


----------



## ForrestB

Payasos,
I'm not sure the Belkin USB adapter is compatable. I've had good success with the wired NetGear FA120 USB to ethernet adapter.


----------



## payasos

no dice.



rbautch said:


> Try a manual reboot by unplugging and replugging your tivo. That should get networking started.


----------



## payasos

Thanks Forrest, but as I mentioned, the Belkin adapter is working if I use it on the DSR708 in the other room.

I get an amber light on the Belkin when plugged into the DSR704. I will try another usb nic, anyone have a quick link to the compatibility list?

Thnx again .. any other suggestions are welcomed.



ForrestB said:


> Payasos,
> I'm not sure the Belkin USB adapter is compatable. I've had good success with the wired NetGear FA120 USB to ethernet adapter.


----------



## 15968

I've screwed up one of my Zippered DirecTiVos. Tried doing an install of NCID .64 and something went wrong so the box would freeze shortly after reboot. Unfortunately in my haste to try to take out the ncid startup statements in rc.sysinit.author, I apparently did something to the file so its not running now when I boot (or at least ftp and telnet servers oranything else I can tell) are running on it now. 

Whats my best option at this point? Is it possible to pull the drive and mount it on another Linux box (non-TiVo)? Or should I re-zipper it?

The box does boot now, and the Tivo functions themselves all work (I can watch live TiVo and recoreded programs), its just I can't connect to it in any way, shape, or form...


----------



## JWThiers

Hick said:


> Thx for the info, I am looking forward to being able to copy stuff on/off my HD Tivo...
> 
> Do you know if there's any type of work around at this point? FTP, etc?


try over at the deal forum and look up extraction


----------



## rbautch

MikeF said:


> I've screwed up one of my Zippered DirecTiVos. Tried doing an install of NCID .64 and something went wrong so the box would freeze shortly after reboot. Unfortunately in my haste to try to take out the ncid startup statements in rc.sysinit.author, I apparently did something to the file so its not running now when I boot (or at least ftp and telnet servers oranything else I can tell) are running on it now.
> 
> Whats my best option at this point? Is it possible to pull the drive and mount it on another Linux box (non-TiVo)? Or should I re-zipper it?
> 
> The box does boot now, and the Tivo functions themselves all work (I can watch live TiVo and recoreded programs), its just I can't connect to it in any way, shape, or form...


With a serial cable, you can tell exactly what's going on. If you don't have one, the easiest method to re-establish networking is to just run the Zipper again. As long as you don't reimage, your shows will still be in tact.


----------



## rbautch

payasos said:


> no dice.


Did you enter a static IP address when you ran the Zipper? Was that IP address within your subnet? You can try some of the troubeshooting tips on the Zipper wikki, or pull the drive, mount it in your PC, and look to make sure all the proper files were copied to your tivo. .. such as /hacks/network.tcl, author file, etc.


----------



## 15968

rbautch said:


> With a serial cable, you can tell exactly what's going on. If you don't have one, the easiest method to re-establish networking is to just run the Zipper again. As long as you don't reimage, your shows will still be in tact.


So to rerun the zipper (without reimaging) do you mean basically starting at Step 5 of the Zipper docs? Boot with the PTV CD with the drive attached to the PC, and go from there (answering N to the install image at that step)?


----------



## payasos

rbautch said:


> Did you enter a static IP address when you ran the Zipper? Was that IP address within your subnet? You can try some of the troubeshooting tips on the Zipper wikki, or pull the drive, mount it in your PC, and look to make sure all the proper files were copied to your tivo. .. such as /hacks/network.tcl, author file, etc.


Hmm...

I wonder..

I was using static IP 192.168.0.201 and Router 192.168.0.254 (DSL) and it kept failing.

This time after running zipper for the 5th time, I used Static IP 192.168.0.199 and Router 192.168.0.1 and now it works.

My Router is definitely .254 but I can change that in TWP later.

.199 is just as outside my DHCP scope as .201 ...

In an earlier post, I believe someone having my exact problem also used .201 and it wasn't working... and also zipped it 5 times.

Anyways...

Thanks for everything.


----------



## dlmcmurr

Thanks, Gunnyman and rbautch, for the excellent script!. I did the instantcake, lba48 boot cd, and tools cd installation on a new drive for my HDVR2. Since my FA120 is stuck in UPS limbo, I recorded a couple of days before I built a serial cable so I could run tweak.sh.

Now I find that I can't play the previous 2 days of recordings (says no video signal was recorded), so I was ready to run 51killer.tcl, but got the warning about previously encrypted streams being rendered useless and cancelled out.

Is 51killer where I should go? I'm not worried about those recordings if I do lose them. I just don't want to kill what has been a wonderful installation process so far!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Phillip Chapman

I just ran the Zipper for the first time and everything went smoothly with a minor hitch at the end. (I did notice that the new hard drive is louder. Is there a way to tweak the performance settings?)

My problem is that after the new hard drive is back in the Tivo, I'm having difficulty connecting with my wireless USB adapter. When I telnet -t vt100, I'm getting this error:

"Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connection failed."

I'm using a Westell VersaLink wireless router with a Linksys USB adapter WUSB11 ver. 2.6. I'm a newbie in terms of wireless networks so please be as specific as possible in terms of how to correct this problem.


----------



## rapidity

I zippered & reimaged one of my tivos I was having some issues with last night. Everything went super smooth until I put my drive in the Tivo. It did the automatic reboot and then came up no problems. However I could not telnet into it. I am using a Linksys USB100M (wired) to connect the tivo to the network. This device is a USB 1.0 not a 2.0. I had it working just fine before I using zipper but last time I installed it (a yr ago probably) I did it manually and was asked if I needed drivers for USB 1 or 2. I can't remember what I used to install the drivers now... 

anyways I was wondering if it didn't work because of the USB drivers or if it was something else. Don't ask me if I used the write ip/gateway... I did, not new to networking at all.


----------



## JWThiers

MikeF said:


> So to rerun the zipper (without reimaging) do you mean basically starting at Step 5 of the Zipper docs? Boot with the PTV CD with the drive attached to the PC, and go from there (answering N to the install image at that step)?


That will do it.


----------



## JWThiers

Phillip Chapman said:


> I just ran the Zipper for the first time and everything went smoothly with a minor hitch at the end. (I did notice that the new hard drive is louder. Is there a way to tweak the performance settings?)
> 
> My problem is that after the new hard drive is back in the Tivo, I'm having difficulty connecting with my wireless USB adapter. When I telnet -t vt100, I'm getting this error:
> 
> "Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connection failed."
> 
> I'm using a Westell VersaLink wireless router with a Linksys USB adapter WUSB11 ver. 2.6. I'm a newbie in terms of wireless networks so please be as specific as possible in terms of how to correct this problem.


Things to check:
1. Do the lights light up on the adapter?
2. Can you ping your tivo? Click start, run. type "ping <ipaddressoftivo>"
3. Try connecting the adapter to the other USB port on your tivo.


----------



## Hichhiker

MikeF said:


> I've screwed up one of my Zippered DirecTiVos. Tried doing an install of NCID .64 and something went wrong so the box would freeze shortly after reboot. Unfortunately in my haste to try to take out the ncid startup statements in rc.sysinit.author, I apparently did something to the file so its not running now when I boot (or at least ftp and telnet servers oranything else I can tell) are running on it now.
> 
> Whats my best option at this point? Is it possible to pull the drive and mount it on another Linux box (non-TiVo)? Or should I re-zipper it?
> 
> The box does boot now, and the Tivo functions themselves all work (I can watch live TiVo and recoreded programs), its just I can't connect to it in any way, shape, or form...


Dont use NCID 0.64 on tivo, wait for 0.65, which should be out any moment. 0.64 tivocid (ncid client) has significant bug that results in what you experienced.

Also, always good advice - when you change any component on tivo, first take it out of auto startup (in this case fom rc.sysinit.author file) until you are sure it is working fine.

General way to recover for the lazy (i.e. doing a lot more work just so that you dont have spend a minute removing that hard drive) can be found HERE

-HH


----------



## NYHeel

I've got a quick Tivoweb question. I'm not sure this is the right place for it but what the heck. On the bottom of the info page in TWP it shows the total space and then space used, free, and deleted. How come deleted doesn't equal free? And similarly do I really have all the space indicated in Total Free or do I only really have the total deleted space? I'm thinking that it could be that the Tivo overwrites some of the deleted shows even when more empty space is available on the drive. I just want to make sure I have everything indicated in Total Free. 

One other question, in the list describing all of my used space, The first item on the list is Expired Invisible. What does that represent? I've copied the part of the info page that I'm referring to. Thanks for the help. 
User Space 
Expired Invisible 465 9811 MB 6.3% 232:30:00 
Expired Season Pass 31 24551 MB 15.7% 28:31:00 
Expired Single 15 29158 MB 18.7% 30:05:00 
Single 7 35579 MB 22.8% 18:48:41 
Season Pass 6 3473 MB 2.2% 3:30:00 
Live Cache 2 1792 MB 1.1% 0:42:02 
In Progress 2 3072 MB 2.0% 0:59:03 
Used User Space 528 107436 MB 68.9% 315:05:46 
Reserved Space 
Tivo Clips 3 354 MB 0.2% 0:22:00 
Used Reserved Space 3 354 MB 0.2% 0:22:00 
Space Summary 
Total Space - 156034 MB 100.0% 410:39:47 
Total Used 531 107790 MB 69.1% 315:27:46 
Total Free - 48244 MB 30.9% 126:58:21 
Deleted** 33 26657 MB 17.1% 27:16:09


----------



## dlmcmurr

dlmcmurr said:


> Thanks, Gunnyman and rbautch, for the excellent script!. I did the instantcake, lba48 boot cd, and tools cd installation on a new drive for my HDVR2. Since my FA120 is stuck in UPS limbo, I recorded a couple of days before I built a serial cable so I could run tweak.sh.
> 
> Now I find that I can't play the previous 2 days of recordings (says no video signal was recorded), so I was ready to run 51killer.tcl, but got the warning about previously encrypted streams being rendered useless and cancelled out.
> 
> Is 51killer where I should go? I'm not worried about those recordings if I do lose them. I just don't want to kill what has been a wonderful installation process so far!
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Well, patience got the better of me and I went ahead and ran 51killer. It didn't seem to do any damage, but it didn't change anything either. BTW, I read on another thread that recording of the XM channels should be enabled with these enhancements, but that's not the case on mine. Is that a misconception?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## cheer

NYHeel said:


> I've got a quick Tivoweb question. I'm not sure this is the right place for it but what the heck. On the bottom of the info page in TWP it shows the total space and then space used, free, and deleted. How come deleted doesn't equal free?


Free = deleted + unused. Deleted won't consume all unused space -- or at least, deleted/recoverable shows won't.


> And similarly do I really have all the space indicated in Total Free


Yes.


----------



## Lord Vader

Question for the masses, and at the risk of sounding like a newbie...

I've got three fully hacked HDVR2's--had no problem with that. With respect to the HD units, the HR10-250's, I got confused after doing all the searching for info here. If I wish to fully hack the HD TIVO, am I correct that Zipper will do it? Also, if I wish to have HMO features on it to allow me to DL recordings to my PC, does Zipper do this? This is where I think all the info overwhelmed and confused me. 

BTW, while I'm on the subject, I've read different recommendations as to the drive capacity of the HR10-250. It comes standard with a single drive, but I've got two new 200GB drives lying around. Is it best to replace the stock one with these two, for example, or is it better to replace the stock drive with a single large drive, like a 500GB one, for example?

I'm trying to find the different capacities for each single drive configuration, too.


----------



## cheer

dlmcmurr said:


> Well, patience got the better of me and I went ahead and ran 51killer. It didn't seem to do any damage, but it didn't change anything either.


Run ciphercheck. (NOT ciphercheck.tcl; make sure it's the binary ciphercheck.) That will tell you whether the shows are encrypted and whether they have their CSO keys. You have one of two situations:

The shows are unencrypted but still have CSO keys. Not sure how this would happen to you, but believe me, you want to hope for this one. Run csoscout, which will clear the CSO keys on all of the unencrypted streams.
The shows are encrypted but no longer have their CSO keys, or the keys aren't valid. Not sure exactly how this would've happened either, but it's a bigger problem since there's no way (AFAIK) to regenerate the keys.
More unfortunately, I think you may have worsened the situation by running 51killer. 51killer nukes the DiskConfiguration key, which is created by the Tivo on first boot. This key (which is tied to the hardware) is used to then generate all of the CSO keys. Once you've run 51killer, on next boot the Tivo will generate a new (and different) DiskConfiguration key...which means you won't be able to play anything recorded while the old one was present and encryption was enabled.


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> I've got three fully hacked HDVR2's--had no problem with that. With respect to the HD units, the HR10-250's, I got confused after doing all the searching for info here. If I wish to fully hack the HD TIVO, am I correct that Zipper will do it?


Yes.


> Also, if I wish to have HMO features on it to allow me to DL recordings to my PC, does Zipper do this?


No. The HR10-250 does not support HMO/MRV -- it's a limitation due to older software.


> BTW, while I'm on the subject, I've read different recommendations as to the drive capacity of the HR10-250. It comes standard with a single drive, but I've got two new 200GB drives lying around. Is it best to replace the stock one with these two, for example, or is it better to replace the stock drive with a single large drive, like a 500GB one, for example?


Well the HR10-250 always comes with a (you guessed it) 250gb HD. Personally I prefer single-drive setups...cooler, etc. But you could go either way. I've never expanded a larger drive onto a pair of smaller ones (and I don't even know if you can).

Then again, I'm weird -- I've *downgraded* most of the hard drives in my Tivos, so you can't go by me.


----------



## dlmcmurr

cheer said:


> Run ciphercheck. (NOT ciphercheck.tcl; make sure it's the binary ciphercheck.) That will tell you whether the shows are encrypted and whether they have their CSO keys. You have one of two situations:
> 
> The shows are unencrypted but still have CSO keys. Not sure how this would happen to you, but believe me, you want to hope for this one. Run csoscout, which will clear the CSO keys on all of the unencrypted streams.
> The shows are encrypted but no longer have their CSO keys, or the keys aren't valid. Not sure exactly how this would've happened either, but it's a bigger problem since there's no way (AFAIK) to regenerate the keys.
> More unfortunately, I think you may have worsened the situation by running 51killer. 51killer nukes the DiskConfiguration key, which is created by the Tivo on first boot. This key (which is tied to the hardware) is used to then generate all of the CSO keys. Once you've run 51killer, on next boot the Tivo will generate a new (and different) DiskConfiguration key...which means you won't be able to play anything recorded while the old one was present and encryption was enabled.


Chris,

Thanks for the reply. So, if I don't care about those few recordings, can I just delete them and ignore the problem and it won't come up later and take a large chunk out of my posterior? If there's no future problem, it's not worth my effort to recover them.

Thanks,
David


----------



## cheer

That should be the case, yes -- delete them. Can you watch things you've recorded since?


----------



## dlmcmurr

Christopher,

Yes, everything since is working great. Just looking forward to getting my FA120 in the next few days. Thanks for the advice!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## cheer

Not a problem. Happy to help!


----------



## Phillip Chapman

JWThiers said:


> Things to check:
> 1. Do the lights light up on the adapter?
> 2. Can you ping your tivo? Click start, run. type "ping <ipaddressoftivo>"
> 3. Try connecting the adapter to the other USB port on your tivo.


1. Yes, two green LED lights are lit on the adapter.

2. No. I'm getting a "Request timed out" error.

3. Did that, same result.

Here are the settings I used:

Tivo IP 192.168.1.111
Router IP 192.168.1.1
and the correct SSID

What should I try next? Thanks in advance to any kind soul who can help.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Question for the masses, and at the risk of sounding like a newbie...
> 
> I've got three fully hacked HDVR2's--had no problem with that. With respect to the HD units, the HR10-250's, I got confused after doing all the searching for info here. If I wish to fully hack the HD TIVO, am I correct that Zipper will do it? Also, if I wish to have HMO features on it to allow me to DL recordings to my PC, does Zipper do this? This is where I think all the info overwhelmed and confused me.
> 
> BTW, while I'm on the subject, I've read different recommendations as to the drive capacity of the HR10-250. It comes standard with a single drive, but I've got two new 200GB drives lying around. Is it best to replace the stock one with these two, for example, or is it better to replace the stock drive with a single large drive, like a 500GB one, for example?
> 
> I'm trying to find the different capacities for each single drive configuration, too.


The Zipper will hack your HR10-250, but as Cheer says will not enable HMO/MRV. What it will do is disable encryption to allow extractio...., enable permanent 30-sec skip and backdoors. I found that I filled up the 250GB on my HR10-250 very quickly with HD content so I added another 300GB drive. It's very easy using the mfsadd command after you mount both drives in a PC. Normally I'm a strong proponent of the "one big drive" approach, cutting your chances of a failure and all that, but I wanted to have lots of space available for HD stuff so I went with two drives on the HR10-250. If you've got drives laying around, use them in a dual drive config. On the other hand, if you're filthy rich, send those drives to me and go buy a new 500GB drive.


----------



## dcstager

I'm applying the zipper to a subbed standalone S2 to disable decryption and allow it to HMO/MRV with a zipped Dtivo. Which kernel do I use from the PTV bootdisk? The 3.1.5 hacked kernel mentioned in the instructions or the 7.2.2_o kernel on the PTV disc?


----------



## cheer

Zipper doesn't work with standalone Tivos.


----------



## Redux

I apparently made some mistake in Zippering an HR10-250 some time ago and, according to ciphercheck, I managed to leave encryption on. Obviously my old out-of-date notions of kmem, noscramble, unscramble are not current and at first glance I'm having trouble finding out just how encryption was supposed to be turned off in the Zipper process. I'd like to try to fix it without repeating the whole process if someone can point me in the right direction.

My image was from Stan, 3.1.5-01-2-357, don't see on the surface how that would be a problem.

Thanks.


----------



## dcstager

cheer said:


> Zipper doesn't work with standalone Tivos.


I'd like to get my zippered Dtivo to network with my standalone. Can I just install telnet and ftp to the SA and run the superpatch stuff? How is the HMO and MRV affected by telnet or FTP running on the same machine?

Won't the zipper scripts install the basics and the superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl do the rest? The stuff worked so well on the Dtivo:

"Subscribed SA owners running the 7.1x tivo software versions, who want to MRV with a DTivo running 4.x or 6.x tivo software versions ALSO NEED TO RUN THIS PATCH because the other DTivos won't be in your group cert.

YOU DO NOT NEED ANY OTHER PATCH to unscramble video, enable HMO, etc. Any superpatch-67all release will support all 6.x and 7.x tivo software versions on ANY S2 (DTivo or SA) TiVo."

I suppose my question is about the best way to put the basic tools onto the standalone so that I can run the superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl on it.


----------



## Redux

Redux said:


> I'm having trouble finding out just how encryption was supposed to be turned off in the Zipper process.


Never mind; I see tivoapp didn't get patched because my 3.1.5 image was not "f".


----------



## Tonedeaf

rbautch said:


> See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3687099#post3687099


Thanks again rbautch.

Got my network adapter this morning and the zipper script is running as I type this.


----------



## bman12

What services should I keep running via Hackman? I don't want to overtax my measley DTIVO cpu.


----------



## newkid

I just completed the installation of Zipper on an 300gb drive with an existing 6.2 image. Everything seem to go well with no errors. I started the unit, it rebooted during start up as it should, and I'm receiving all channels.

I then tried to Telnet to the unit and received the following error: "Could not open connnection to host, on port 23: Connect failed"

The wired USB/Ethernet adapter being used is Linksys USB 200M, and the IP address selected was 192.168.1.110. The adapter lights are on but they are not flashing.

The Tivo is not displayed in the DHCP clients table of the router.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

newkid said:


> I just completed the installation of Zipper on an 300gb drive with an existing 6.2 image. Everything seem to go well with no errors. I started the unit, it rebooted during start up as it should, and I'm receiving all channels.
> 
> I then tried to Telnet to the unit and received the following error: "Could not open connnection to host, on port 23: Connect failed"
> 
> The wired USB/Ethernet adapter being used is Linksys USB 200M, and the IP address selected was 192.168.1.110. The adapter lights are on but they are not flashing.
> 
> The Tivo is not displayed in the DHCP clients table of the router.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Is your adapter a version 1 or version 2.


----------



## newkid

rbautch said:


> Is your adapter a version 1 or version 2.


Its Version 2


----------



## BigBearf

> Originally Posted by newkid
> I just completed the installation of Zipper on an 300gb drive with an existing 6.2 image. Everything seem to go well with no errors. I started the unit, it rebooted during start up as it should, and I'm receiving all channels.
> 
> I then tried to Telnet to the unit and received the following error: "Could not open connnection to host, on port 23: Connect failed"
> 
> The wired USB/Ethernet adapter being used is Linksys USB 200M, and the IP address selected was 192.168.1.110. The adapter lights are on but they are not flashing.
> 
> The Tivo is not displayed in the DHCP clients table of the router.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Save yourself a lot of grief and get a Netgear FA120 wired USB adapter for $12 and you will be all set. Here is the link that I used.

http://justdeals.stores.yahoo.net/fa120r.html

Hope this helps, 
BigBearf


----------



## rbautch

newkid said:


> Its Version 2


That particular adapter doesnt work until you run the enhancement script. Either use a serial cable to run the enhancement script, or get a different adapter.


----------



## rpdre1

newkid said:


> Its Version 2


PM me with your screen name and I'll teach how to get your TiVo to work with Version 2 without having to buy another adapter. It'd be a waste to buy a new adapter, because all you need to do is replace some files to get V2 to work.


----------



## newkid

rbautch said:


> That particular adapter doesnt work until you run the enhancement script. Either use a serial cable to run the enhancement script, or get a different adapter.


Thanks BigBearf & Rbautch. I thought the Linksys 200m was compatible, but I guess that's only for version 1. I only bought it because I couldn't find the Netgear FA120 locally.

I think I'll take BigBearf advice and get the Netgear FA120 online; is this what everyone's using? How does the Belkin F5D5050 compare, some have said it works well too.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> That particular adapter doesnt work until you run the enhancement script.


Which is included in Zipper, correct?


----------



## rpdre1

Lord Vader said:


> Which is included in Zipper, correct?


Yes, but you can't run the Enhancement script (which installs the USB2.0 drivers and adds USB200M V2 to usb.map) without already having a working network connection first.

It would make much more sense if the Zipper installed the USB 2.0 drivers while your tivo drive was still in your PC. That's what I'm going to show newkid how to do.

I've suggested this a few times to rbautch but he said that he only got permission to use the backport USB2.0 drivers for the Enhancement script.


----------



## newkid

BigBearf said:


> Save yourself a lot of grief and get a Netgear FA120 wired USB adapter for $12 and you will be all set. Here is the link that I used.
> 
> http://justdeals.stores.yahoo.net/fa120r.html
> 
> Hope this helps,
> BigBearf


Yes, thanks. Unfortunately they're showing they are out of stock.  I'll try them later.


----------



## dlmcmurr

newkid,

I ordered an FA120 from justdeals.com on 6/21. It's somewhere on a slow boat, scheduled for delivery on 7/5, two weeks later. But there's a holiday in there, too. 

There's someone on eBay selling them $20 + $3 shipping. One of the numbers is 140003750046. Or just search for FA120.

Both vendors are selling refurbished with a 30 day warranty.

Dave


----------



## newkid

dlmcmurr said:


> newkid,
> 
> I ordered an FA120 from justdeals.com on 6/21. It's somewhere on a slow boat, scheduled for delivery on 7/5, two weeks later. But there's a holiday in there, too.
> 
> There's someone on eBay selling them $20 + $3 shipping. One of the numbers is 140003750046. Or just search for FA120.
> 
> Both vendors are selling refurbished with a 30 day warranty.
> 
> Dave


Thanks dlmcmurr. That's the next step if I don't this working.


----------



## snypr

Just a quik note to rbautch & gunny.....you guys do great work, thanks so much for the zipper. I am clueless as to linux, but am proficient in M$. I did a little reading and familiarized myself with some of the commands, made sure it made sense to me, and went for it. I had 0 issues and a fully hacked DSR708 w/400G HDD. I am still figuring out some of the tools. Anyway, thanks again for contributing your time and efforts to such a great project.

J


----------



## rbautch

You're welcome! Now start hacking that HR10-250.


----------



## Tonedeaf

newkid said:


> Thanks dlmcmurr. That's the next step if I don't this working.


Don't forget about the D-Link DUB-E100. Got mine from Tweeter.com for less than $14 to my door and it works great.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> You're welcome! Now start hacking that HR10-250.


That's exactly what I'm trying to do--well, sort of. It's my old man's new HR10-250 that's scheduled for delivery Thursday. It'll be the first time I will have used Zipper, and I swear, every time I do more reading, I get even more confused. 

Argh!!!


----------



## bman12

hmmm....in Tivowebplus1.21 under user interface when I click now showing I get

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "nowshowingdir": no such variable
while executing
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
if {$nstype == 6} {
print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
(procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## DarthOverlord

OK, I am trying to restore an HR10-250 image to a WD 250 GB hard drive and I am getting "not enough room to expand" message at the end of mfsrestore. Is this b/c WD actually gives you a 230 GB hd because they use the 1024 MB = GB rule to identify their drive sizes. How can I fix this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman

larger HD. I never replace a HD with one the same size because of the very issue you ran into.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Gunnyman said:


> larger HD. I never replace a HD with one the same size because of the very issue you ran into.


That is not the corrrect answer! 

Any suggestions since this is my biggest drive in hard drive collection. At least the largest PATA.


----------



## JWThiers

DarthOverlord said:


> That is not the corrrect answer!
> 
> Any suggestions since this is my biggest drive in hard drive collection. At least the largest PATA.


Sorry that is the only really correct answer. It may not be the solution for you, but... EVERY new HD has a few bad sectors, part of what the formatting does is find the bad sectors and make them un available. This takes away from the theoretical size of your drive. What this mean? Not all 250 GB Drives are the same size (or any other same size drive for that matter) and there is no way to tell ahead of time. Unfortunately, for you you can NOT put an image from a slightly larger drive on a smaller drive. You have 2 choices with your current image, 1 - get a larger drive and assure success or 2 - roll the dice and get a same size drive and hope you get one bigger than what you have.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Well, here is what I did. 

I ran mfsrestore using this command.

mfsrestore -r 4 -zpi /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdZ 

instead of

mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdZ 

It turns out, when I opened my HR10-250, that it also had a WD 250GB hard drive. So I guess trying to expand the image caused the problem. I zippered it and am now watching the shuttle countdown in HD. Thanks again rbautch and gunnyman.


----------



## tomtam

I got an error trying to apply superpatch. The message I got (I tried both superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl and superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl ) :

Your TiVo Software version is 3.1.1e-01-2-381
Please write down your TiVo Software version.

Error: Version 3.1.1e-01-2-381 is not supported.

A summary of my current config:
* Samsung SIR-4080R (Series2 DirecTivo)
* Already zippered
* USB networking enabled (I'm using an SMC 202 USB wired Ethernet, which is detected by pegasus.o).

Also, my network transfers aren't working so well (errors, dropped packets on TX). I'm gonna do some searches/reading to see what the deal is (MTU?).

Any ideas on my superpatch error?


----------



## cheer

Superpatch doesn't support 3.x -- mostly because there isn't much point. Only supports 6.x and 7.x.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Does superpatch install the 30 second skip onto the HR10-250? I seem to have to turn it on manually after zippering, but everything else seems to work as it should.


----------



## Gunnyman

superpatch doesn't RUN on the HDTivo at all.


----------



## DarthOverlord

So when I zipper does rbautches script activate the 30 second skip on the HR10-250?


----------



## rbautch

DarthOverlord said:


> Does superpatch install the 30 second skip onto the HR10-250? I seem to have to turn it on manually after zippering, but everything else seems to work as it should.


The enhancement script should enable 30-sec skip permanently, using manual tivoapp patches, not superpatch. Did it correctly identify your software/hardware?

Edit: Here's the offset I used:


Code:


 echo -ne "\x14\x40\x00\x24" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1  seek=3392544


----------



## DarthOverlord

rbautch said:


> The enhancement script should enable 30-sec skip permanently, using manual tivoapp patches, not superpatch. Did it correctly identify your software/hardware?
> 
> Edit: Here's the offset I used:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo -ne "\x14\x40\x00\x24" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1  seek=3392544


When I ran it, it mentioned something about mysoftware version. I used a virgin HDTV image that I got from one of our fellow TCers.

My version as per TivoWeb Plus is: 3.1.5-01-2-357


----------



## DarthOverlord

DarthOverlord said:


> When I ran it, it mentioned something about mysoftware version. I used a virgin HDTV image that I got from one of our fellow TCers.
> 
> My version as per TivoWeb Plus is: 3.1.5-01-2-357


Do I need to run this now? Or was it in the zipper code?


----------



## Lord Vader

That's a good question, because I thought Zipper _included_ the enhancement script and therefore the 30-second skip.


----------



## cheer

Yes, assuming one actually runs the enhancement script.


----------



## rpdre1

DarthOverlord said:


> When I ran it, it mentioned something about mysoftware version. I used a virgin HDTV image that I got from one of our fellow TCers.
> 
> My version as per TivoWeb Plus is: 3.1.5-01-2-357


3.1.5 is really old. You need to upgrade to 3.1.5f to use The Zipper.


----------



## rbautch

That could be why the patches didn't take. 3.1.5 probably has a different patch location.


----------



## DarthOverlord

rpdre1 said:


> 3.1.5 is really old. You need to upgrade to 3.1.5f to use The Zipper.


Technically you don't need 3.1.5f to work, because it did install many features of the zipper, right now, it looks like the 30 sec skip is missing. Is hackman incorporated into TivoWebPlus or do you have to add it on. I have it on my SD Tivo and can't remember if I added it or if it can prepackaged in the zipper.

Nevermind, read the enhancement thread. Saw that hackman should be there.

Is there a way to upgrade to 3.1.5f without losing everything. I have seen the slices threads over on the other forum (DDB), is this my best bet. Otherwise, I can image my original HDTivo HD and use that, but then I have to start over with all the zipperage.


----------



## Redux

DarthOverlord said:


> Technically you don't need 3.1.5f to work, because it did install many features of the zipper, right now, it looks like the 30 sec skip is missing.


I very much doubt any of the tivoapp patches installed. For example I think you'll find your recordings are still scrambled, unless you patched tivoapp manually.


----------



## rbautch

Redux said:


> I very much doubt any of the tivoapp patches installed. For example I think you'll find your recordings are still scrambled, unless you patched tivoapp manually.


You are probably correct. It depends how consistent the patch locations are across software versions. For example, most patches are the same between 3.1.5e and 3.1.5f, and some of the patches are the same even further back, just not sure all the way back to 3.1.5. The encryption patch is the different on e and f, but other patches are the same.


----------



## rbautch

DarthOverlord said:


> Technically you don't need 3.1.5f to work, because it did install many features of the zipper, right now, it looks like the 30 sec skip is missing. Is hackman incorporated into TivoWebPlus or do you have to add it on. I have it on my SD Tivo and can't remember if I added it or if it can prepackaged in the zipper.
> 
> Nevermind, read the enhancement thread. Saw that hackman should be there.
> 
> Is there a way to upgrade to 3.1.5f without losing everything. I have seen the slices threads over on the other forum (DDB), is this my best bet. Otherwise, I can image my original HDTivo HD and use that, but then I have to start over with all the zipperage.


You could also look for the patch locations for 3.1.5 and apply them manually. I believe they are posted on DDB somewhere.


----------



## DarthOverlord

I think I will have to crack open my HR10-250 and reinstall my original drive's image.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Redux said:


> I very much doubt any of the tivoapp patches installed. For example I think you'll find your recordings are still scrambled, unless you patched tivoapp manually.


You were right, I just tried to pull something off the HDTivo using tytools and it would not play. Have the recent HR10-250's shipped with 3.1.5f? Mine is a week old, I would assume it would be the latest.


----------



## Redux

rbautch said:


> It depends how consistent the patch locations are across software versions.


I don't think the Zipper patches will even be attempted once 3.1.5 is detected.


----------



## rbautch

Redux said:


> I don't think the Zipper patches will even be attempted once 3.1.5 is detected.


Someone's been looking at the code. Cheater.


----------



## dcstager

What's the purpose of fakecall by the way? To prevent software from being upgraded? My machine is legitimately subscribed and I was wondering if fakecall is necessary. Can the regular call in be redirected to the internet now that all the network functions are enabled? Or perhaps it is that Directv has no mothership? I know the listings come over the satellite, so I'm not sure why it makes a weekly call anyway. And doesn't it call a different number than the one specified to report PPV?


----------



## rpdre1

The purpose of fakecall is to stop all the "Your DVR has not made its phone call in 36,etc days" messages that you get when you to your DirecTV Central menu.

Fakecall keeps changing the date of your next scheduled call into the future.


There's bsolutely nothing "shady/illegal" about fakecall.


Don't worry about the calls.


----------



## cheer

dcstager said:


> What's the purpose of fakecall by the way? To prevent software from being upgraded? My machine is legitimately subscribed and I was wondering if fakecall is necessary. Can the regular call in be redirected to the internet now that all the network functions are enabled? Or perhaps it is that Directv has no mothership? I know the listings come over the satellite, so I'm not sure why it makes a weekly call anyway. And doesn't it call a different number than the one specified to report PPV?


There are two different types of calls that DirecTivos make.

The first is the call-home-to-the-mothership call which is very similar to the one that standalones make, except that no guide data is received. It's used to authorize software upgrades, etc. It will also hose your MRV, etc., if you're superpatched. This can happen over LAN or over dialup.

The second is to call D* to dump PPV billing information. This only works over dialup.

The second call we don't care about, and in an ideal world we'd actually like to see it happen so we can order PPV movies with our remotes.

The first call, however, we don't want. We don't want our MAK keys nuked, and we really don't want to blatantly advertise our patched DirecTivos to Tivo. There's nothing we need from the mothership, unlike standalones.

Fakecall does not actually block calls, nor does it permit service theft. It simply prevents the nag messages that you get if you don't dial in for a while. Well, let me clarify a bit: running fakecall tells the DirecTivo its made a successful call. Run it often enough, and the DTivo probably won't attempt to make a call since it thinks it had a successful call quite recently.

Since most of us have networked our Tivos, we have to do a couple of things to prevent calling the mothership. We need to add a couple of route statements for the Tivo-mothership subnets, forcing them to send mothership-destined traffic to the bit bucket. (I have no doubt that rbautch's tweak.sh script does this for you, though I'm too lazy to go look.) I also advise not hooking up a phone line, just to play it safe.

Now, unfortunately that also prevents the PPV calls. No easy way around that. It should be possible to write some code -- in fact, a very smart developer opined that something would need to sit between dssapp and the modem -- to block the Tivo-mothership call but allow the PPV call. That's probably beyond my ability to do, and even if it wasn't I'm not motivated to do it as I don't order PPVs and I don't have any phone lines hooked up to my Tivos. (I use NCID and have a PC with a modem acting as the NCID server.)


----------



## rpdre1

The Zipper (tweak.sh a.k.a. enhancement script) does add the route statements.

It's safe to connect your Tivo to the phone line.

If you want CallerID, The Zipper lets you safely use your Tivo as the NCID server (using the Tivo's modem) and client (the client is what displays the callerid info on the TV screen), so you don't have to use a PC as a NCID server if you don't want to.


----------



## SteelersFan

cheer said:


> ...Now, unfortunately that also prevents the PPV calls. No easy way around that...


That may not be completely accurate, at least for me anyway.  I'm pretty sure I have ordered a movie from PPV with the remote on my zippered machine that is connected to the phone line and it showed up on my bill. I have ordered another one today with the remote and will post results. 
I have also seen in the info screen the "Last Completed Call" info that shows a different time than the one that fake call "makes". So... it *looks* like my calls are going through to DTV. :up:


----------



## tomtam

I have a DirecTivo Series2 (Samsung SIR4080R, 2.4.4-Tivo-3.0).

Zipper worked great for me. I did some post-zipper steps (51killer.tcl, Clear Program&ToDo, among others). I now have some questions and am hoping for some feedback.

1) The "Clear Program&To Do" took ~ 2 hours on the Grey screen. This scared me a bit (I read some posts about others having trouble not recovering). Is this (and "Clear and delete everything") a safe operation?

2) Every time my Tivo reboots (it reboots because I'm issuing a reboot command, not random/intermittent reboots), it re-acquires satellite info. Is it normal to do this every time the unit powers on? I don't recall it doing this before I started modifying my unit but then again maybe it's just my bad memory.

3) My Netgear FA120 USB wired Ethernet won't work (it is connected before poweron)! I get this: 

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver.

I was REALLY surprised that the FA120 didn't work. dmesg, etc, don't show any indication that the FA120 shows up as eth0.

I do have usbcore.o, usb-ohci.o, peagsus.o, and ax8817x.o (aka usbnet.o) loaded successfully. Any ideas? I don't believe my unit supports USB2.0 .

4) My SMC 202 USB, however, does work. It shows some very strange stats (note the "TX packets", errors, dropped). This is despite telnet, FTP working at ~ 400KB/s. Anyone know why my networking, xfers and all, work fine but my ifconfig stats are totally wacky?

sir4080r-TiVo (network) # dmesg | grep eth
pegasus.c: eth0: SMC 202 USB Ethernet
sir4080r-TiVo (network) # ifconfig eth0
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:E0:29:59:F0:71
inet addr:192.168.0.111 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:39103 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:104082179 dropped:70934 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

Sorry for all the questions. I had some more I didn't post, but I either solved them myself or found them via other posts/searches.


----------



## Gunnyman

what software version is your dtivo running?


----------



## cheer

tomtam said:


> 2) Every time my Tivo reboots (it reboots because I'm issuing a reboot command, not random/intermittent reboots), it re-acquires satellite info. Is it normal to do this every time the unit powers on? I don't recall it doing this before I started modifying my unit but then again maybe it's just my bad memory.


Yes, it always does that, and it did before you hacked.


> 3) My Netgear FA120 USB wired Ethernet won't work (it is connected before poweron)! I get this:
> 
> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver.
> 
> I was REALLY surprised that the FA120 didn't work. dmesg, etc, don't show any indication that the FA120 shows up as eth0.
> 
> I do have usbcore.o, usb-ohci.o, peagsus.o, and ax8817x.o (aka usbnet.o) loaded successfully. Any ideas? I don't believe my unit supports USB2.0 .


It supports USB 2.0 but the stock Tivo drivers don't.

If you upgraded to 6.2 as part of this process, you should NOT be insmod'ing the network drivers. 6.2 will load the appropriate drivers.

If you did not upgrade to 6.2...why are you loading both pegasus and ax8817x? Should only be one or the other, and for the FA120 should be the ax8817x (or usbnet if you're using JamieP's replacement backported drivers).


----------



## tomtam

cheer said:


> Yes, it always does that, and it did before you hacked.
> 
> It supports USB 2.0 but the stock Tivo drivers don't.
> 
> If you upgraded to 6.2 as part of this process, you should NOT be insmod'ing the network drivers. 6.2 will load the appropriate drivers.
> 
> If you did not upgrade to 6.2...why are you loading both pegasus and ax8817x? Should only be one or the other, and for the FA120 should be the ax8817x (or usbnet if you're using JamieP's replacement backported drivers).


Gunnyman -- Software version is 3.1.1e-01-2-381

cheer -- I have not upgraded to 6.2 . I have seen some instructions on doing that, but is there a reason I should? I am using Tivo stock drivers (I think).

I tracked down JamieP's backported drivers. Will try those soon. Yes you're right (under normal circumstances) it doesn't make sense to use both simultaneously. It's just that I have both an FA120 (not working) and an SMC 202 (working). Hence, playing with both usbnet.o and pegasus.o simulatenously.


----------



## cheer

tomtam said:


> Gunnyman -- Software version is 3.1.1e-01-2-381
> 
> cheer -- I have not upgraded to 6.2 . I have seen some instructions on doing that, but is there a reason I should? I am using Tivo stock drivers (I think).
> 
> I tracked down JamieP's backported drivers. Will try those soon. Yes you're right (under normal circumstances) it doesn't make sense to use both simultaneously. It's just that I have both an FA120 (not working) and an SMC 202 (working). Hence, playing with both usbnet.o and pegasus.o simulatenously.


For what it's worth, the stock drivers on 3.1.1x are crap. I never got them to work properly. So definitely try the backported drivers.

6.2 would give you folders, faster menus, and the ability to do HMO/MRV.


----------



## Lord Vader

Got a question to double-check on using Zipper...

The Tools CD that is recommended should have these files on it:










Now, if we're using an InstantCake CD to load 3.1.5f onto a virgin drive for an HR10-250, the first file listed on the above pic isn't needed, right?

Everything else I've got, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## MurrayW

Lord Vader said:


> Got a question to double-check on using Zipper...
> 
> The Tools CD that is recommended should have these files on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if we're using an InstantCake CD to load 3.1.5f onto a virgin drive for an HR10-250, the first file listed on the above pic isn't needed, right?
> 
> Everything else I've got, but just wanted to make sure.


I put my image file from the instant cake CD (renamed it to 000001) on the zipper CD so that everything was on one CD. I found that easier to manage.

Unfortunately, I just realized yesterday (from the posts on this forum) that my instant cake image was 3.1.5 not 3.1.5f, so I spent a couple of hours last night copying my original 3.1.5f image from my unhacked drive over to a zipper CD. pulling the drives from 2 of my 3 HR10-250's and rezippering them. I'll get to the 3rd HR10-250 this weekend.

Murray


----------



## tomtam

cheer said:


> For what it's worth, the stock drivers on 3.1.1x are crap. I never got them to work properly. So definitely try the backported drivers.
> 
> 6.2 would give you folders, faster menus, and the ability to do HMO/MRV.


okay... looking at the 6.2 upgrade docs that i read, my end result would be something like:

kernel 2.4.20
Tivo software 3.1.5f / 6.2

i, of course, have to get the relevant InstantCake files as well before reapplying zipper. does the versions sound correct (i want to make sure because i'm currently 3.1.1e-01-2-381 / kernel2.4.4 on Samsung Series2 DirecTivo SIR4080R)? i hope i'm not losing NFS support (currently i'm using nfs.o in s2-2.4.4-modules.tgz). right now i've got NFS/cygwin and am remotely mounting to access files.

i have read somehwere that if i go this route and end up with kernel 2.4.20, i can use s2-2.4.18-modules.tgz. that sound right? maybe i can end up with vfat.o and samba support. that'd be nice.

i'm starting to question my sanity... why am i spending HOURS modifying my unit (building the cross compiler and all)? i get paid to do cross-compile/powerpc development at work, why the hell am i doing it to my tivo unit while on vacation right now?


----------



## cheer

Well, no, if you do upgrade you need 2.4.20-compatible modules. I'm pretty sure 2.4.18-modules.tgz would not work. So it may not be worth your trouble to upgrade if those items are important you.


----------



## rbautch

tomtam said:


> 1) The "Clear Program&To Do" took ~ 2 hours on the Grey screen. This scared me a bit (I read some posts about others having trouble not recovering). Is this (and "Clear and delete everything") a safe operation?


 The Zipper instructions say explicitly not to do this. C&D everything wipes out network settings in MFS.



tomtam said:


> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver.


This is normal and can be ignored.

Do yourself a favor and get 6.2. You shouldn't have to mess with drivers at all. Don't have to load them with insmod, and don't have to use Jamies backported drivers since they're already in there. Run the enhancement script, and they'll get installed.

I put some code in the Zipper that makes it think you have an HR10-250 tivo if is sees you have 3.x software. This means it manually loads drivers in your author file (only ax8817x), and some other things that may be be causing you problems.

Check my signature to see how much faster menus are in 6.2 (4.01b speeds are similar to 3.x).


----------



## newkid

In the Zipper instructions / post, it says:



> Installs a Customized Version of Tivowebplus. Includes custom icons created by TheEndless, and also several additional useful modules, including:
> - Netconfig.itcl (set IP address, mask, wireless SSID, etc in MFS): courtesy of Flash_ and lgkahn.
> - Channelprefs.itcl (set/backup/restore channel preferences): courtesy of SteveT.
> - Hackman (start/stop TiVo hacks, edit start-up scripts, etc): courtesy of PortlandPaw.
> - Merge (merge multiple shows for batch play): courtesy of acacia.
> - Backup (backup/restore season passes and wishlishts): courtesy of angra and agw.
> - Manual Record: courtesy of John1980.
> - MRV courtesy of Flash_ and Alldeadhomiez.


When I telnet to Tivowebplus, I get the following menu options for TivoWebProject v.1.2.1:
-Backup
-Channel Prefs
-Info
-Logos
-Mail
-Manual Record
-Merge
-MFS
-MRV Setup
-Net Config
-Search
-Theme
-User Interface
-Whats On
-Restart

So how do I call up Hackman. I rec'd this message while running the enhancement script:



> Installing Tivowebplus plus several awesome modules, including
> Channelprefs, Batch Play, Netconfig, Backup, and Manual Record
> Installing TWP in root directory
> Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup
> rm: TWPloc/modules/hackman*: No such file or directory


----------



## Gunnyman

hackman has been removed from the zipper.
If you want to re add it, go ahead. Portland Paw has a thread here on the forum all about Hackman.


----------



## dcstager

When fakecall runs, a message flashes on the TV picture, "FAKECALL SUSSESSFUL". Is there a way to supress this output to the screen?


----------



## Redux

Gunnyman said:


> hackman has been removed from the zipper.
> If you want to re add it, go ahead.


Isn't it still installed but not activated?


----------



## rpdre1

You can delete /enhancements/fakecall.osd to hide the 'FAKECALL SUCCESSFULLY MADE!' message (don't delete fakecall.tcl so fakecall can still run.)


----------



## DarthOverlord

OK, I just reran zipper on my HR10-250 and it is the latest version 3.1.5f.

3.1.5f-01-2-357

When I tried to download the ty files with either tytools or mfs-ftp, they do not run and crash my media player. I can watch shows taken off my SD Tivo in ty format no problem.

When I ran the enhancement script, it said that encryption was removed. What the heck is the problem? Help!


----------



## DarthOverlord

DarthOverlord said:


> OK, I just reran zipper on my HR10-250 and it is the latest version 3.1.5f.
> 
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357
> 
> When I tried to download the ty files with either tytools or mfs-ftp, they do not run and crash my media player. I can watch shows taken off my SD Tivo in ty format no problem.
> 
> When I ran the enhancement script, it said that encryption was removed. What the heck is the problem? Help!


Nevermind, I am an idiot. These shows were Tivo before I zippered, so they are encrypted.


----------



## Lord Vader

Hey, guys, ran into a problem. The PC I was using to boot from and install 3.1.5f onto my virgin 500GB drive crapped out. Because my laptop is my main PC, I've got to get another used CPU unit so I can Zipper my drive and all.

A buddy of mine recommended that I get one of those enclosure devices that allows me to connect the 500GB drive to my laptop via my USB 2.0 ports. He said it's for internal drives and allows one to connect it to computers and is powered by an adapter and connects via my laptop's USB ports.

Would this work? If not, I've got to hunt for another used, cheap PC somewhere--one that'll recognize a large drive like a 500GB one.


----------



## Lord Vader

After further thought, I'm wondering about this dilemma: how to configure my laptop's CD drive as a primary slave. The 500GB drive's jumpers are set to secondary master, but on my laptop, will changing the BIOS setting for my CD drive allow me to configure it as a primary slave?

Ah, questions, questions...


----------



## Double-Tap

Lord Vader said:


> A buddy of mine recommended that I get one of those enclosure devices that allows me to connect the 500GB drive to my laptop via my USB 2.0 ports. He said it's for internal drives and allows one to connect it to computers and is powered by an adapter and connects via my laptop's USB ports.


The word is no on hacking TiVos over USB, and you don't want to connect a TiVo drive running under Windows XP because it will make your TiVo unbootable.


----------



## Lord Vader

Which is why I stopped here to find out. I'm presently looking for another used PC to do the trick. Figures this would crap out on me just when I get the HR10-250 delivered.


----------



## 483

What steps are we going to have to take with our zippered hr10-250's to get the 6.3 upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Two options...the first you lose your hacks and have to rezipper, the second you don't. Both options will preserve your recordings.

1. Remove the dead routes in the author file. Remove your bootpage paramter "upgradesoftware=false", plug in a phone line, and force a call to tivo. Rezipper. 

2. Remove the dead routes in the author file, plug in a phone line, and force a call to tivo. This will download the slices for the new software. Install a 'slice upgrade' to get the new software active -- Cheer posted a good outline of the steps recently.


----------



## 483

Thanks for such a quick response!

One other question. Does a clear delete everything erase the hacks and set everything back to factory settings or do the hacks stay in place.


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> Two options...the first you lose your hacks and have to rezipper, the second you don't. Both options will preserve your recordings.
> 
> 1. Remove the dead routes in the author file. Remove your bootpage paramter "upgradesoftware=false", plug in a phone line, and force a call to tivo. Rezipper.
> 
> 2. Remove the dead routes in the author file, plug in a phone line, and force a call to tivo. This will download the slices for the new software. Install a 'slice upgrade' to get the new software active -- Cheer posted a good outline of the steps recently.


I don't know what "dead routes" are. Also, where is boot page parameter and what file is it in? I also looked back a few pages and didn't see the outline from Cheer on how to do this. Can you post a link to it?

If one is not comfortable with the above, can one just run the uninstall script? Won't that convert the HD Tivo to its original unhacked state?


----------



## Gunnyman

dead routes are the route commands in the author file
the boot parameters can be found with the bootpage command
I have a very rudimentary tutorial for its use at http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html
The uninstall command will NOT revert your tivo to an unhacked state.
You must remove the route commands and then remove upgradesoftware=false from bootpage


----------



## Gunnyman

********* said:


> Thanks for such a quick response!
> 
> One other question. Does a clear delete everything erase the hacks and set everything back to factory settings or do the hacks stay in place.


C&D just rewrites the MFS database (where shows and settings like season passes and network info live)


----------



## dcstager

rpdre1 said:


> You can delete /enhancements/fakecall.osd to hide the 'FAKECALL SUCCESSFULLY MADE!' message (don't delete fakecall.tcl so fakecall can still run.)


I tried:

rm fakecall.osd

And got response:

remove 'fakecall.osd' overriding mode 0755?

I entered Y and got a bash prompt.

using ls -a the fakecall.osd remains and has not been deleted.

What else is involved in deleting it?


----------



## cheer

Before you issue the command, do a "rw" and enter to make your root partition read-write. After you delete it, do a "ro" and enter to move the root partition back to read-only.


----------



## MATT1981M

Lord Vader said:


> Which is why I stopped here to find out. I'm presently looking for another used PC to do the trick. Figures this would crap out on me just when I get the HR10-250 delivered.


the best place to find a cheap old 200 mhz or so pc to use that wont cost you anything is garage sales and your friends closet.... you would be suprised what you can find in there....


----------



## MurrayW

I have to re-zipper my 3rd HR10-250 since I had an old image (3.1.5 not 3.1.5f). It is going to be somewhat of a pain to get to since it is in a rack in a closet with a lot of my other AV stuff. Will the 6.3 software upgrade be able to be done through the bash prompt or will I need to take the drive out of the TiVo and put it into a computer to do that?

The reason I am asking, is because if I need to remove the HR10-250 from the rack to do the 6.3 upgrade, I would just wait until then and rezipper and install the new software at the same time.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> I have to re-zipper my 3rd HR10-250 since I had an old image (3.1.5 not 3.1.5f). It is going to be somewhat of a pain to get to since it is in a rack in a closet with a lot of my other AV stuff. Will the 6.3 software upgrade be able to be done through the bash prompt or will I need to take the drive out of the TiVo and put it into a computer to do that?
> 
> The reason I am asking, is because if I need to remove the HR10-250 from the rack to do the 6.3 upgrade, I would just wait until then and rezipper and install the new software at the same time.
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


See post 6418. Option 1 you need to remove the drive to reZipper. Option 2 you dont have to remove the drive. This assumes that the new software will work with the 2.4.20 kernel. If it doesn't, option 1 will be the only way, and the Zipper will have to be fixed to make it work at all.


----------



## cheer

It's almost a guaranteed certainty that 6.3 will work with the 2.4.20 kernel -- even 7.3.1 does.

Someone earlier asked for a link to my post where I outlined the slice-upgrade steps. Here you go.


----------



## DarthOverlord

MurrayW said:


> I have to re-zipper my 3rd HR10-250 since I had an old image (3.1.5 not 3.1.5f). It is going to be somewhat of a pain to get to since it is in a rack in a closet with a lot of my other AV stuff. Will the 6.3 software upgrade be able to be done through the bash prompt or will I need to take the drive out of the TiVo and put it into a computer to do that?
> 
> The reason I am asking, is because if I need to remove the HR10-250 from the rack to do the 6.3 upgrade, I would just wait until then and rezipper and install the new software at the same time.
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


Whoa, did I miss something. Is the HR10-250 going to be upgradeable to another version higher than 3.1.5? My wife is already nagging me about what happened to the groups in the now showing list.


----------



## cheer

DarthOverlord said:


> Whoa, did I miss something. Is the HR10-250 going to be upgradeable to another version higher than 3.1.5? My wife is already nagging me about what happened to the groups in the now showing list.


Yes, 6.3 has officially been announced.


----------



## Lord Vader

MATT1981M said:


> the best place to find a cheap old 200 mhz or so pc to use that wont cost you anything is garage sales and your friends closet.... you would be suprised what you can find in there....


My only concern is to find a PC that will at least lt me use the 500GB drive as the secondary master. Aren't many old PC's unable to "see" such a large drive? I've been told what seems like conflicting comments regarding this.


----------



## rbautch

The PC has nothing to do with it, it's the OS. Since you be booting from an lba48 aware boot CD, it's all good.


----------



## DarthOverlord

cheer said:


> Yes, 6.3 has officially been announced.


Officially by DirecTV or officially by our good friends the tivo hackers? This is awesome news.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Nevermind, found it.

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


----------



## cheer

DarthOverlord said:


> Officially by DirecTV or officially by our good friends the tivo hackers? This is awesome news.


Officially by DirecTV.


----------



## pdawg17

So is it possible that 6.3 will be "hackable" for HMO and the ability to use a wireless usb adapter (instead of a wired to bridge setup - I know it would be slower but I'm usually moving SD progs anyway)?


----------



## cheer

It is possible, given the same limitations with wireless that exist in the SD Dtivos. Won't know for sure until it's here.


----------



## tomtam

I can't extract shows with tserver / tytools. Doing some reading, I believe it is because encryption is still turned on. Running CipherCheck shows Encrypted and 'CSO Set' as "Yes".

I have a Samsung SIR4080R Series2 DirecTivo with Software 3.1.1e-01-2-381 / 2.4.4-TiVo-3.0 .

Everything else is going fine -- I am successfully zippered, used backported drivers (USB 2.0 / Netgear FA120).

I believe I have to modify my /tvbin/tivoapp for my version, 3.1.1e . I just can't find the proper 'echo' values to disable encryption, no matter how much I searched and read. I am okay with not being able to extract current shows.

What am I to do for my version? I've seen some instructions for other versions but unfortunately that is not helpful to me.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> The PC has nothing to do with it, it's the OS. Since you be booting from an lba48 aware boot CD, it's all good.


Hey, rb, if I'm using Instantcake to apply 3.1.5f to the virgin drive, then the LB48 disk, etc.--I'd be following PTV's instructions then Zipper instructions to the letter--then everything should work, correct?

I trust your opinion, so if it works this way, I'll give the enclosure method a try. For one thing, it sure beats having to dig up a used PC that'll work.


----------



## Runch Machine

If I run the tweak uninstall script would that be another way of removing dead routes and removing the upgradesoftware=false line? Would the HD Tivo then be able to be upgraded to 6.3 the usual way, by Directv?


----------



## MATT1981M

DarthOverlord said:


> Whoa, did I miss something. Is the HR10-250 going to be upgradeable to another version higher than 3.1.5? My wife is already nagging me about what happened to the groups in the now showing list.


that was my reaction.... the directv page that announced the update could be confusing to some people... it mentions the update for the directv dvr then states for directv hd dvr...


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> If I run the tweak uninstall script would that be another way of removing dead routes and removing the upgradesoftware=false line? Would the HD Tivo then be able to be upgraded to 6.3 the usual way, by Directv?


No.


----------



## rbautch

tomtam said:


> I can't extract shows with tserver / tytools. Doing some reading, I believe it is because encryption is still turned on. Running CipherCheck shows Encrypted and 'CSO Set' as "Yes".
> 
> I have a Samsung SIR4080R Series2 DirecTivo with Software 3.1.1e-01-2-381 / 2.4.4-TiVo-3.0 .
> 
> Everything else is going fine -- I am successfully zippered, used backported drivers (USB 2.0 / Netgear FA120).
> 
> I believe I have to modify my /tvbin/tivoapp for my version, 3.1.1e . I just can't find the proper 'echo' values to disable encryption, no matter how much I searched and read. I am okay with not being able to extract current shows.
> 
> What am I to do for my version? I've seen some instructions for other versions but unfortunately that is not helpful to me.


Zipper is meant for 6.2, which is why your tivoapp never got patched. Look on DDB for the appropriate "superpatch" for your tivo, or the specific patch location for your software. Better yet, get 6.2!


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Hey, rb, if I'm using Instantcake to apply 3.1.5f to the virgin drive, then the LB48 disk, etc.--I'd be following PTV's instructions then Zipper instructions to the letter--then everything should work, correct?
> 
> I trust your opinion, so if it works this way, I'll give the enclosure method a try. For one thing, it sure beats having to dig up a used PC that'll work.


Yes, should work. If you're looking to use an external drive, I still have to update to zipper to accept usb devices.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, it's not an external drive per se. If I use the internal drive enclosure unit rather than get a used PC somewhere, I'd connect the drive to my laptop via a USB 2.0 port, then boot from my CD, apply InstantCake 3.1.5f, then the LB48 disk, etc.

Your last statement of USB acceptance is what now confuses me. It sounds like you're saying I won't be able to Zipper the drive in this manner due to the USB issue. Is this correct?


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> The PC has nothing to do with it, it's the OS. Since you be booting from an lba48 aware boot CD, it's all good.


Not exactly true. I have an old 800mhz PIII that will not recognize >137GB drives no matter what boot disk I use.


----------



## Gunnyman

Lord Vader said:


> Well, it's not an external drive per se. If I use the internal drive enclosure unit rather than get a used PC somewhere, I'd connect the drive to my laptop via a USB 2.0 port, then boot from my CD, apply InstantCake 3.1.5f, then the LB48 disk, etc.
> 
> Your last statement of USB acceptance is what now confuses me. It sounds like you're saying I won't be able to Zipper the drive in this manner due to the USB issue. Is this correct?


Yes
The boot CD has no drivers for HD enclosures


----------



## BigBearf

Gunnyman & Rbautch, 
What are your current plans re: 6.3 and zippering. I was about to reinstall the original drives in my 5 HR10's but am contemplating if this is the right path. 

I wonder if it would be better to wait and get a 6.3 image and then make a new tools disk and then just rezipper. Would that be a good option or would y'all suggest option #2 as outlined previously so as not to have to pull the drives. 

If so, then maybe a "how to for newbies" would be helpful. Y'alls thoughts would be appreciated. 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## Gunnyman

no thoughts at all until 6.3 comes out.
Can't decide how to procede until we know what we are dealing with.
Best case scenario, zipper works the same as it does on 6.2.
We don't know anything at all at this point.


----------



## kimsan

Runch Machine said:


> If I run the tweak uninstall script would that be another way of removing dead routes and removing the upgradesoftware=false line? Would the HD Tivo then be able to be upgraded to 6.3 the usual way, by Directv?


After reading through Cheer's quick and dirty slice instructions, I think I'll be going the long way.

1. Pull off SPs and what programming I want to keep to PC or the other HD10.

2. Reinstall the stored original HD and let it upgrade normally.

3. Copy the new version to the existing drives and Zipper (when the feasibility has been worked out.)

4. Restore SPs and programs.

5. Repeat on the other HR10.

Might not be the most efficient method, but it should result in the "cleanest" boxes possible.


----------



## MATT1981M

bengalfreak said:


> Not exactly true. I have an old 800mhz PIII that will not recognize >137GB drives no matter what boot disk I use.


that is strange because i just zippered a friends 250gb drive (that brings me up to 52 dtivo's successfully zipped... and no i dont sell them or charge to do it... well no money... just a long island  ) on their 486sx....it worked like a charm.....


----------



## willardcpa

MATT1981M said:


> ....and no i dont sell them or charge to do it... well no money... just a long island  )


Note to self, don't "pay" Matt, until after we see if the zipper installation works.


----------



## rpdre1

rbautch asked me in PM to post my USB2.0 script so here it is.

My script installs Jamie's backport USB2.0 drivers but most importantly it installs them while your TiVo drive is still in your PC, letting you use a USB200MV2 (yes, Version 2) with The Zipper.

The Zipper doesn't install the backport drivers (which lets you use V2) and update usb.map until after you run *tweak.sh* (a.k.a. The Enhancement Script) **from telnet**.

But to telnet in, you need to already have a working connection with stock drivers.

Many people who had USB200MV2 had to buy a stock-driver-compatible adapter because their USB200MV2 was not compatible with stock drivers.

This script is for S2 DTivos running *6.2*, 
not 6.1 (R10) or 3.1.5f (HR10-250) ...or 6.3 

There are two files inside of usbscript.zip: usbscript.sh and usb.map.
Put those two on your Zipper Tools CD.

Run usbscript.sh ****after**** you run zipper.sh.

Thanks to Jamie for maintaining the backport drivers (and helping me with numerous unrelated tivo issues in the past) and rbautch/gunnyman for making The Zipper, which seriously motivated me to start tivo hacking after a year of lurking here and at DDB.

Edit: took down the script, vz333 reported that it didnt extract drivers2.4.20.tgz from rbautch_files.tgz


----------



## Gunnyman

:up: :up:
very nice indeed


----------



## jlobster

What will happen to those of us with a hacked HR10-250 now that DTV will officially be rolling out 6.3 (just announced today)? Does it auto-upgrade us or do we wait for a new 6.3 hacked kernel to pay for/download?


----------



## Gunnyman

nobody knows
lets just wait and see


----------



## MATT1981M

now that is a sweet post.... i bet at least 200 people who had to return their v2 adapter, or buy another "compatible" adapter just to telnet in, are mad they didnt wait for this to come out... but as one of the people that bought the v2 adapter but ended up returning it because it didnt work, but did so without reading posts on it  , i know this will help far more people that as you mentioned you did, surf around and read for extended periods of time with out taking the "risk" and modding their dtivo.

to those out there thinking of modding a tivo, or any device for that matter, the best piece of advice i, or anyone for that matter, can give you is this:
1. Research what you are doing. Has it been done before. What problems can you expect.
2. If spending a small amt of money (i.e. ptv lba48 boot cd) will save you a headache and hassle, spend the money.
3. When dealing with hard drives and software like the dtivo, buy a new drive and copy your existing image over. Then put the original drive on a shelf! If something goes wrong with your image, you will ALWAYS have a backup.
4. Plan out everything. If you have multiple steps, write them out, INCLUDING THE COMMANDS YOU MUST ENTER!!!! Also, when entering these commands, re-read them before submitting them. This will save your recordings if you are backing them up, as it will also save your frustration on forgetting a "!" or something miniscule like that.


----------



## MATT1981M

jlobster said:


> What will happen to those of us with a hacked HR10-250 now that DTV will officially be rolling out 6.3 (just announced today)? Does it auto-upgrade us or do we wait for a new 6.3 hacked kernel to pay for/download?


this is where having your original drive can be a huge benefit. extract your recordings and season passes. pull your hacked drive and then image your original onto the "hacked" drive and expand if necessary, but dont apply hacks. put that drive in the dtivo & let the update process, and then hack that with the zipper. If it works, post it... if not, post that.... You will still have your original "old" sw for a backup and you can re-image the fubar'd hacked drive with the old image if it turns out that this cant be done on the 6.3.....


----------



## DarthOverlord

Anyone interested in posting a 6.3 image (once it is loose in the wild) and then putting it up on a password protected torrent?

This would probably save alot of people who have zippered drives from going through the hassle of either unzippering their drives or swapping their original drives to capture the image. 

Just a thought.


----------



## cheer

Well an image would, if restored, wipe your drive anyway, so I'm not sure it saves you any grief.

Better (IMO) would be slices.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Yes, but then you don't have to pull your current drive, install you original. Remove the original, backup the image or copy the drive, then zipper.

With a fresh image, just download, reimage, zipper. Much simpler. At least to me. Plus slices seems a little more complicated.


----------



## Tonedeaf

I agree Darth, the slices part is what seems complicated and gets me confused. I would probably trash my HR10 because I have no idea what the commands would be doing or what they would be without a step by step guide to do it. Does such a step by step exist to do the slices?


----------



## Gunnyman

dellanave.com has one for slicing from 4.01b to 6.2
the steps would be similar


----------



## rpdre1

If usbscript has worked for you, post in the thread. I'd like to know


----------



## DarthOverlord

Gunnyman said:


> dellanave.com has one for slicing from 4.01b to 6.2
> the steps would be similar


I guess slicing would be optimal if all things stay the same and the zippered settings are untouched. But if there is a need to remove the drive to rezipper the 6.3 version, then I would prefer to use an image.


----------



## Lord Vader

Gunnyman said:


> correct
> your router should have a dhcp table in there someplace


gunny, I never got the error 51 (is that like Area 51???  ), but I'm unable to telnet into the HR10-250. Obviously I'm doing SOMEthing wrong. 

Well, it turns out that neither USB port is active. When I connect my FA120 to either USB port, it doesn't power on like it does when it's connected to my HDVR2's.

Could I have done something wrong when I Zippered this? I entered my HR10-250's IP addy and went on from there, and no error messages popped up.


----------



## Runch Machine

Gunnyman said:


> dead routes are the route commands in the author file
> the boot parameters can be found with the bootpage command
> I have a very rudimentary tutorial for its use at http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html
> The uninstall command will NOT revert your tivo to an unhacked state.
> You must remove the route commands and then remove upgradesoftware=false from bootpage


I used the instructions in the link above to remove upgradesoftware=false. Thanks for the link.

I have not removed the route commands yet. If I let HD Tivo run this way, what will happen?

Why do you have to remove the route commands in the author file? Why isn't removing upgradesoftware=false enough?

In removing upgradesoftware=false, do you just remove it or do you change it to upgrade software=true? Is there such a command as upgrade software=true?

the joe editor has worked before, however, now when I try to run it I get 
can't open /tivo-bin/etc/joerc.

Why does this happen and what do I do to fix it?

If I use filezilla to FTP the author file onto my windows computer, can I use Notepad to edit it and then FTP it back or will that cause problems? Is there an editor you recommend to edit the author file if I can't get joe to work?

Thanks so much for your help. I appreciate it and enjoy learning about this.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I fixed the inability to telnet. I think I found my problem. When Zipper finished its installation, I think I forgot to umount the cd when finished. I redid it and got through to my HR10.

Now, however, when I run tweak.sh, I get this message:



> *Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail. No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional directions for Windows XP users," or use a different telnet client with the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...*


Time to search out the answer.


----------



## Lord Vader

A little searching and reading and voila! All is well.


----------



## Scott D

Hey Gunnyman or rbautch........ 

Do you have some good reading material as to how to put together a script. I understand what it is. I like to refer to it as a batch text file. I just want to get a little more familiar with it. 

I suspect it is a batch text file (script, if you must) that has Linux commands in it.


----------



## cheer

Google "bash shell scripting tutorial" and you will find oodles and boodles of resources.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I fixed the inability to telnet. I think I found my problem. When Zipper finished its installation, I think I forgot to umount the cd when finished. I redid it and got through to my HR10.
> 
> Now, however, when I run tweak.sh, I get this message:
> 
> Time to search out the answer.


I know you solved your issue, but never hurts to have solutions a few times to the issues.

In telnet before opening a connection to your Tivo, type "unset crlf", then open connection to your Tivo and you should be good to go. I had the same issues when I zipped my first Tivo.


----------



## DarthOverlord

I think the sequence is:

1. Enter 'cmd' in the run screen under Start in WindowsXP
2. Type 'telnet'
3. Type "unset crlf"
4. Then enter 'o ipaddressoftivo'

That is how I do it.


----------



## Lord Vader

That's how I did it, young Sith. Worked for me.


----------



## Tonedeaf

DarthOverlord said:


> I think the sequence is:
> 
> 1. Enter 'cmd' in the run screen under Start in WindowsXP
> 2. Type 'telnet'
> 3. Type "unset crlf"
> 4. Then enter 'o ipaddressoftivo'
> 
> That is how I do it.


Exactly. I assumed if someone had that "error" as you did, they already knew how to open a telnet window and input the IP of their Tivo.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Lord Vader said:


> That's how I did it, young Sith. Worked for me.


Young sith?!?!?!?!

I am a DARTH!!!!!!

Don't make me telekinetically choke you with my dark side powers.


----------



## Lord Vader

*Don't make me destroy you.*


----------



## DarthOverlord

Lord Vader said:


> *Don't make me destroy you.*


I've hacked my lightsabers with the zipper! You don't know the power of the Dark Gunny, do you?


----------



## Ran94

Successfully Zippered in my first attempt. Props to Gunny and Rbautch for the program. If you are ever in the Vancouver area, give me a holler and we can get together for some beverages.

Anyways, I understand there is an issue with the blank NPL but when reading the troubleshooting wiki, I am bloody lost. What is wget? Only have one Dtivo, one PC, and router in my setup. Can't be this complicated to correct?

Any (plain english) help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> Not exactly true. I have an old 800mhz PIII that will not recognize >137GB drives no matter what boot disk I use.


Here is an interesting thread on the subject. Maybe if you hid the drive from bios, it'd work. You could also get around this barrier by installing a controller card that supports large-capacity disks, which every controller card manufactured today does. It's a cheap fix - probably $30. I got a free one with the last Maxtor drive I bought. It's sitting in a box with other computer part orphans, so if you want to swing by, it's yours.


----------



## Lord Vader

DarthOverlord said:


> I've hacked my lightsabers with the zipper! You don't know the power of the Dark Gunny, do you?


*You should not have replied*.


----------



## titleistmd

For some reason my zippered tivos loose there telnet, ftp, and twp connections. I have to stick the drives back in a computer and re run the zipper. I haven't had time to troubleshoot this adequately. What I'm wondering is is possible to re zipper these drives through an ide to usb interface (ie hard drive enclosure) if I do it on one of my linux machines? I understand that the boot disk doesn't have the drivers, but if I'm just rezippering is it possible.

Thanks again for the great forum and help


----------



## MATT1981M

titleistmd said:


> For some reason my zippered tivos loose there telnet, ftp, and twp connections. I have to stick the drives back in a computer and re run the zipper. I haven't had time to troubleshoot this adequately. What I'm wondering is is possible to re zipper these drives through an ide to usb interface (ie hard drive enclosure) if I do it on one of my linux machines? I understand that the boot disk doesn't have the drivers, but if I'm just rezippering is it possible.
> 
> Thanks again for the great forum and help


get a null modem cable and hook it up when you boot up... Post the output... I had this problem but it went away before i could figure it out...for me it happened after the sched. Reboots


----------



## rbautch

titleistmd said:


> For some reason my zippered tivos loose there telnet, ftp, and twp connections. I have to stick the drives back in a computer and re run the zipper. I haven't had time to troubleshoot this adequately. What I'm wondering is is possible to re zipper these drives through an ide to usb interface (ie hard drive enclosure) if I do it on one of my linux machines? I understand that the boot disk doesn't have the drivers, but if I'm just rezippering is it possible.
> 
> Thanks again for the great forum and help


Right now, the Zipper does not support USB drives, but I'm working on it.


----------



## rbautch

titleistmd said:


> For some reason my zippered tivos loose there telnet, ftp, and twp connections. I have to stick the drives back in a computer and re run the zipper. I haven't had time to troubleshoot this adequately. What I'm wondering is is possible to re zipper these drives through an ide to usb interface (ie hard drive enclosure) if I do it on one of my linux machines? I understand that the boot disk doesn't have the drivers, but if I'm just rezippering is it possible.
> 
> Thanks again for the great forum and help


Attached is a beta version of Zipper that supports USB drives and PCI IDE controllers. Please test it. I also need someone to give it a general test to make sure the typical drive configuration still works.


----------



## Redux

rbautch at 6:51 p.m.
"Right now, the Zipper does not support USB drives, but I'm working on it."

rbautch at 7:30 p.m.
"Attached is a beta version of Zipper that supports USB drives."

I guess age has caught up with you; you're slowing down.


----------



## MATT1981M

Redux said:


> rbautch at 6:51 p.m.
> "Right now, the Zipper does not support USB drives, but I'm working on it."
> 
> rbautch at 7:30 p.m.
> "Attached is a beta version of Zipper that supports USB drives."
> 
> I guess age has caught up with you; you're slowing down.


lol....


----------



## rbautch

Redux said:


> rbautch at 6:51 p.m.
> "Right now, the Zipper does not support USB drives, but I'm working on it."
> 
> rbautch at 7:30 p.m.
> "Attached is a beta version of Zipper that supports USB drives."
> 
> I guess age has caught up with you; you're slowing down.


I told you I was working on it. Really!


----------



## titleistmd

thanks for all your hard work. I'll test it and let you know if it works


----------



## vz333

rpdre1 said:


> If usbscript has worked for you, post in the thread. I'd like to know


Not really.

I received these errors:

tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
Installing Jamie's backport USB2.0 drivers...
tar (child): Cannot open archive /tivoroot/hacks/drivers/drivers2.4.20.tgz: No such file or directory
tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child return status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

The only thing that I am doing out of the norm in the zipper installation is that I am using my current image and not reimaging the drive.


----------



## rpdre1

vz333 said:


> Not really.
> 
> I received these errors:
> 
> tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
> Installing Jamie's backport USB2.0 drivers...
> tar (child): Cannot open archive /tivoroot/hacks/drivers/drivers2.4.20.tgz: No such file or directory
> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
> tar: Child return status 2
> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
> 
> The only thing that I am doing out of the norm in the zipper installation is that I am using my current image and not reimaging the drive.


thanks for letting me know, im gonna take it down and try to figure out why it didnt extract drivers2.4.20.tgz

PM with your screenname (if you have one)


----------



## titleistmd

rbautch said:


> Attached is a beta version of Zipper that supports USB drives and PCI IDE controllers. Please test it. I also need someone to give it a general test to make sure the typical drive configuration still works.


 rbautch

I tried new zipper. the problem I ran into was I'm not sure the PTVupgrade boot disk I used recognized the drive. I don't see it specified in the boot process. If I boot with suse 10.1 it recognizes it. I'm not sure if this is the problem or not but I'm going to do some fishing in Alaska for a week, so I haven't had time to adequately look at it. When I get back I'll play around with it some more and do some more searching on the net. I may be missing something simple. thanks again for you help.


----------



## boberthepker

sunar said:


> Nevermind...i'm a TOTAL moron.  I was trying to get it done SO fast yesterday before I had to leave for something. I had plugged the cables into the CABLE inputs and not the Sat inputs.
> 
> Note to others: Take your time setting everything up...you rush and you could do something as STUPID as my mistake.
> 
> Thanks a TON, Gunny, Rbauch, and those helping others get all setup. I now have 220ish hours on my TiVO AND can control it from a PC!
> 
> ~Fred
> 
> P.S. Yes, I feel like the worlds biggest idiot now. *bangs head on desk*


WOW...I just did the same thing, but your post saved me from a lot of stress. Thanks for posting.


----------



## vz333

I pulled out the drivers2.4.20.tgz file from the rbautch one and manually placed it into the /tivoroot/hacks/drivers/ folder. I re-ran the usbscript and everything worked. I have two networked tivos now! 

I don't know why the tar command couldn't extract the drivers file but doing it manually worked. Thanks. I am so glad that I don't have to buy a $30 fa-120 just to use my cheap $9 generics.


----------



## rpdre1

Code:


...


echo "Extracting drivers2.4.20.tgz from rbautch_files.tgz"
[B]tar -xzvf /cdrom/rbautch_files.tgz drivers/drivers2.4.20.tgz -C /tivoroot/hacks/ 1>/dev/null[/B]
sleep 10
echo "Installing Jamie's backport USB2.0 drivers..."
tar -zxvf /tivoroot/hacks/drivers/drivers2.4.20.tgz -C /tivoroot/lib/modules 1>/dev/null

...

that's line where it failed.

it's supposed to have tar extract only drivers2.4.20.tgz (instead of all the files in rbautch_files.tgz) out of rbautch_files.tgz to /tivo.

when I tested this line on in telnet (with rbautch_files.tgz in /var/) it always worked:



Code:


tar -xzvf /var/rbautch_files.tgz drivers/drivers2.4.20.tgz -C /hacks/ 1>/dev/null

it made a /hacks/drivers/ (without me having to mkdir /hacks/drivers/ first) and put drivers2.4.20.tgz in there (tar is keeping the relative path drivers2.4.20.tgz in rbautch_files.tgz)

i've tested that line at least 5 times and its always worked.
maybe the tar in the PTV CD doesn't support extracting only one file from a .tgz

...

I think I will just have the next usbscript require the user to extract drivers2.4.20.tgz from rbautch_files.tgz before burning the Zipper Tools CD



vz333 said:


> I pulled out the drivers2.4.20.tgz file from the rbautch one and manually placed it into the /tivoroot/hacks/drivers/ folder. I re-ran the usbscript and everything worked. I have two networked tivos now!
> 
> I don't know why the tar command couldn't extract the drivers file but doing it manually worked. Thanks. I am so glad that I don't have to buy a $30 fa-120 just to use my cheap $9 generics.


im glad that worked,

what $9 generic did you use?


----------



## MATT1981M

if anyone needs or wants a larger drive, tiger direct has a Seagate / Barracuda 7200.10 / 320GB / 7200 rpm / 16MB cache / ATA-100 / EIDE / OEM / Hard Drive for 114.99-45.00 rebate=69.99!!!!!! plus shipping....the sale is valid 7/14....


----------



## aaronwt

Can this zipper be used on existing drive without deleting the recordings, or does it need to be used with a virgin image.


----------



## rbautch

No, you can keep your recordings.


----------



## bingle

I've got an HDVR2 that I've upgraded to a 120MB drive. If I Zipper it, as part of the process it will set it up so that the (new) video files are no longer encrypted in a way to be "tied" to the motherboard, right?

If so, are the new files any bigger? I got about 100 hours of capacity with the 120MB drive currently. Will I still have about 100 hours of capacity?

It is my understand that standalone Tivo units have the notion of recording "quality". The DirecTivo units never had that notion. I thought it was because they recorded the compressed bit stream direct from the satellite and therefore didn't need to re-compress them. After Zippering, will they still be the compressed bit stream? If so, will those video files be playable anywhere else besides another DirecTivo?

Thanks!


----------



## rpdre1

bingle said:


> I've got an HDVR2 that I've upgraded to a 120MB drive. If I Zipper it, as part of the process it will set it up so that the (new) video files are no longer encrypted in a way to be "tied" to the motherboard, right?


correct.



bingle said:


> If so, are the new files any bigger? I got about 100 hours of capacity with the 120MB drive currently. Will I still have about 100 hours of capacity?


unencrypted videos will be the same size as encrypted ones... so yes you will still have the ~100 hours.



bingle said:


> It is my understand that standalone Tivo units have the notion of recording "quality". The DirecTivo units never had that notion. I thought it was because they recorded the compressed bit stream direct from the satellite and therefore didn't need to re-compress them. After Zippering, will they still be the compressed bit stream? If so, will those video files be playable anywhere else besides another DirecTivo?
> 
> Thanks!


your recordings will still be compressed.
an hour recording will still be ~1GB how they normally are.

your recordings are saved as .ty files on your tivo.

you will need to install mfs_ftp or tytool to download the ty's.

.ty files are mpeg2 files with extra tivo data in them. you can play .ty files in windows media player,etc after you install the TyShow codec.

you can also convert .ty to .vob/.mpg in TyTool. TyTool will remove the extra tivo data and leave you with a regular mpeg2 file (.mpg or .vob) without having to reencode (so there is no video quality loss.)

I've probably said too much already, so I suggest you don't ask me for more information. pay a visit to the Zipper Wiki (excellent resource.)

If you can't figure it out with what I've given you........


----------



## Redux

rpdre1 said:


> your recordings are saved as .ty files on your tivo


...

Never mind. I was about to quibble, but to no useful purpose.


----------



## rpdre1

i was simplifying things for him.


----------



## Cybert

I have recently used the Zipper to hack two of my DTivo 6.2 boxes (SDDVR40, DSR7000). I am able to access them via TWP and response times are reasonable but bring up the now playing list on the TV takes 30 seconds or more to display. Is this a normal for a hacked box or do I have a problem? 

THANKS!


----------



## rbautch

Thats a problem. See the zipper wiki on how to fix it.


----------



## Cybert

rbautch,

I found the DNS problem on Wiki. I kinda thought that it was network related. 

I tried option 1 which is adding a valid dns to resolv.conf however if I rebooted the machine my changes are reverted back. 

I did some searches on the forums here and found that if I remove DNS from the nsswitch.conf file it made it much faster after a reboot. 

Thanks!


----------



## bingle

Thanks for the confirmation.

Perhaps putting a link to the Wiki on http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html would help. I didn't see a link to it there (at least not directly).


----------



## MATT1981M

Cybert said:


> rbautch,
> 
> I found the DNS problem on Wiki. I kinda thought that it was network related.
> 
> I tried option 1 which is adding a valid dns to resolv.conf however if I rebooted the machine my changes are reverted back.
> 
> I did some searches on the forums here and found that if I remove DNS from the nsswitch.conf file it made it much faster after a reboot.
> 
> Thanks!


for those who dont want to remove dns from rnsswitch.conf but keeps having their changes reversed in resolv.conf, load TWP and edit there under the "net config" option AND in resolv.conf and then reboot... the changes wont revert then.... i have zipped 52 dtivos and have had 40 that have had the npl issue... this corrected each one of the them....


----------



## bingle

Well, I bit the bullet today and tried to zipper my HDVR2. Everything was going fine until trying to telnet to my HDVR2 to run the tweaks.sh script once the zippered drive was back in and had booted (and rebooted once) and was otherwise working (i.e. I had Live TV). I couldn't telnet to the HDVR2 (or even ping it). 

I'm trying to use a DWL-122 that I had lying around (I've verified that the DWL-122 works on one of my XP machines). I don't have access to a wired USB ethernet adapter and don't have a serial cable to use. It was my understanding that the initial zipper.sh script would set up the proper networking configs so that I could get in wirelessly so that I could run the tweak.sh script.

I have followed the directions and have turned off security on my linksys wrt54g completely, I'm using an address for the HDVR2 within the appropriate range (192.168.1.120) and entered the ip of the router (192.168.1.1). When the HDVR2 goes through the boot process, the power light on the DWL-122 does light and the link light flashes twice, but that's it. Just the power light stays on and the link light is off.

Does the initial wireless support (pre tweak.sh) not support the DWL-122?

I should be able to use the DWL-122 after I've run the tweaks.sh script, right?

TechniKal seemed to have the same problem back at (post #3573 in this thread, but I never saw how he managed to get around it.

Thanks,


----------



## rbautch

The DWL-122 should work fine, pre-tweak. Try what I told TechniKal, and then hit the Zipper wiki. First thing I'd check is to make sure you dont have a firewall running.


----------



## rbautch

bingle said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Perhaps putting a link to the Wiki on http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html would help. I didn't see a link to it there (at least not directly).


That's a great idea. Coming soon.


----------



## bengalfreak

MATT1981M said:


> if anyone needs or wants a larger drive, tiger direct has a Seagate / Barracuda 7200.10 / 320GB / 7200 rpm / 16MB cache / ATA-100 / EIDE / OEM / Hard Drive for 114.99-45.00 rebate=69.99!!!!!! plus shipping....the sale is valid 7/14....


Good luck getting that rebate from tiger. they are notorius for not fulfilling them.


----------



## bingle

rbautch said:


> The DWL-122 should work fine, pre-tweak. Try what I told TechniKal, and then hit the Zipper wiki. First thing I'd check is to make sure you dont have a firewall running.


If you mean telling him to try a different IP and a different USB port, I've done both with no apparent difference. 

From the Wiki...

_1. Check to see if your adapter is compatible._

DWL-122 is on the list

_2. Make sure you turned off WEP security on your router._

WEP is disabled

_3. Is the link light on your adapter lit up? If so, make sure you are telnetting to the correct IP address._

No link light

_4. Make sure no firewalls are preventing a connection. _

None that I can tell

As far as I can tell, I don't have any firewall configured on my linksys wrt54g. Since the DWL-122 worked on my XP box, I have to assume that it isn't an issue with the DWL-122 and the WRT54G themselves, but some kind of issue between the DWL-122 and the HDVR2.

Thanks!


----------



## ttodd1

What about the firewall settings on your XP pc????


----------



## bingle

ttodd1 said:


> What about the firewall settings on your XP pc????


Well, since I can't ping it from my Linux box or my iBook on the same network and the fact that the link light on the DWL-122 isn't lit, I don't understand how my XP pc would be related in the slightest.

I pulled the drive back out of the tivo and put it back into one of my intel boxes (no XP drives plugged in at all on that box) and booted up the PVT boot disk. Mounting the correct partitions (/dev/hda7 as /tivo and /dev/hda9 as /tivo/var), I did some poking around. The network_mfs (or mfs_network - I can't remember and the drive is back in the tivo now) file that gets created for "troubleshooting" had the right information in it, so I have to assume that the right info got stuck into the MFS partitions, right? I even recreated the reboot_flag file so that when I put the drive back in the tivo it would do the "reboot once" like it did after the drive was initially zippered.


----------



## dlmcmurr

bengalfreak said:


> Good luck getting that rebate from tiger. they are notorius for not fulfilling them.


I did okay on my rebate, but I chose the option to credit the $50 back to PayPal for a fee of $5.50. It took just over a week from the time I mailed it in.

I bought the Seagate 250 for $68 a few weeks ago to replace my dying 80gb. That was my opporunity to try Zipper for the first time. It went great, but I am seeing a delay in going back to the NPL list from looking at a particular entry. It delays for about 15 seconds about every other time. Other times, it is immediate. I just haven't had the time to research it yet.

One of my four coax was cut when I was trimming shrubs, so I was wondering if that was related. When booting up, it complains that not all of my channels are receivable, but I can't tell that any are missing. My four coax go to a 4x8 multiswitch if that makes any difference.

Thanks guys for your great installation and the time you spend helping us newcomers.

Dave


----------



## newkid

Is there a RSS Script that will let me display local weather, local cinema times, news feeds, etc.. to my Zippered SD-HDVR DTivo?


----------



## Phillip Chapman

JavaHMO will do all of that and more...

http://javahmo.sourceforge.net/


----------



## newkid

Phillip Chapman said:


> JavaHMO will do all of that and more...
> 
> http://javahmo.sourceforge.net/


Thanks for the information, the features look great. While on the site I noticed a link to http://galleon.tv/ is this a upgraded version of javaHMO? Is one more stable than the other? Why would I choose one over the other?

Thanks.


----------



## Babynana

I don't care about having more capacity or bells and whistle's on my Hughes SD-DVR40. I just want to enable the USB ports so I can update wireless (Vonage). My software 6.2-01-2-351. Do I still have to take the drive out and run "Zipper" to get those ports to open or would there be an easier way? Thanks...


----------



## Arcady

newkid said:


> Thanks for the information, the features look great. While on the site I noticed a link to http://galleon.tv/ is this a upgraded version of javaHMO? Is one more stable than the other? Why would I choose one over the other?


Galleon requires 7.x, which means it will not run on Dtivo boxes.



Babynana said:


> I don't care about having more capacity or bells and whistle's on my Hughes SD-DVR40. I just want to enable the USB ports so I can update wireless (Vonage). My software 6.2-01-2-351. Do I still have to take the drive out and run "Zipper" to get those ports to open or would there be an easier way? Thanks...


If you zipper, you don't need to update by phone or network anymore.

So the answer is: "sort of." You need the zipper to get the network running, but the zipper makes having a connection unnecessary (unless you want to use MRV or do other fun things...)


----------



## rbautch

bingle said:


> Well, since I can't ping it from my Linux box or my iBook on the same network and the fact that the link light on the DWL-122 isn't lit, I don't understand how my XP pc would be related in the slightest.
> 
> I pulled the drive back out of the tivo and put it back into one of my intel boxes (no XP drives plugged in at all on that box) and booted up the PVT boot disk. Mounting the correct partitions (/dev/hda7 as /tivo and /dev/hda9 as /tivo/var), I did some poking around. The network_mfs (or mfs_network - I can't remember and the drive is back in the tivo now) file that gets created for "troubleshooting" had the right information in it, so I have to assume that the right info got stuck into the MFS partitions, right? I even recreated the reboot_flag file so that when I put the drive back in the tivo it would do the "reboot once" like it did after the drive was initially zippered.


If mfs_network gets written to, that means the networking script ran and the parameters are set properly in MFS. Is it possible you're loading drivers from your author file or someplace else with insmod, causing a conflict?


----------



## MATT1981M

dlmcmurr said:


> I did okay on my rebate, but I chose the option to credit the $50 back to PayPal for a fee of $5.50. It took just over a week from the time I mailed it in.
> 
> I bought the Seagate 250 for $68 a few weeks ago to replace my dying 80gb. That was my opporunity to try Zipper for the first time. It went great, but I am seeing a delay in going back to the NPL list from looking at a particular entry. It delays for about 15 seconds about every other time. Other times, it is immediate. I just haven't had the time to research it yet.
> 
> One of my four coax was cut when I was trimming shrubs, so I was wondering if that was related. When booting up, it complains that not all of my channels are receivable, but I can't tell that any are missing. My four coax go to a 4x8 multiswitch if that makes any difference.
> 
> Thanks guys for your great installation and the time you spend helping us newcomers.
> 
> Dave


check the wiki and my most recent 5 posts for info on the NPL issue... the guide data issue is because the coax....replace the coax or splice it and use some weatherproof connectors and a inline coupler..(best to replace...)


----------



## tivomoid

I've got several DTivos that I hacked long ago, before the great work of Gunnyman, Rbautch and others. They obtain their IP, etc. via DHCP and all communication outside of my local subnet is blocked by the router. Someplace, long ago, I found this little tidbit when looking to solve problems with the Now Playing List and HMO features. Maybe y'all have discussed it, maybe not. Maybe it's lame, maybe not. I do know it completely solved my problems without doing anything else. I leave it to those more knowledgeable than myself to explain what it does and why it works.

This entry is in my rc.sysinit.author file:



Code:


# Fix the hosts file to fix the Now Showing problem with DNS lookups
/hacks/fixhosts.bash

This is what's in fixhosts.bash:



Code:


#!/bin/bash

if [ -z "`grep $SerialNumber /etc/hosts`" ]; then
   mount -o remount,rw /
   echo "127.0.0.1       $SerialNumber.localdomain   $SerialNumber" >> /etc/hosts
   mount -o remount,ro /
fi


----------



## Babynana

I have a couple of old computers around, can I take one of the hds out of it and try and hack it or does it have to be a new virgin hd? Thanks...


----------



## rbautch

Sure, old hd will work fine.


----------



## Babynana

Thank You Very Much. I'm gonna run your program and hope for the best....


----------



## Lord Vader

But virgins are just so...so...nice and tight.


----------



## wadsworthj

I'm guessing I'm in about my 20th hour of trying to hack my HR10-250.

Had soo many problems but finally thought I was on the right track. Had a bad IDE cable which took me about 10 hours to diagnose...couldn't get mfsadd to work, struggled with BlessTiVo.

At least I'm learning a lot. My previous 3 tivos (1SAT-T60 and 2 HDVR2s I easliy upgraded capacity on using mfstools, but never got into real hacking...really trying now)

I'll spare the details of all my previous errors which I think I have resolved and skip to my current problem.

While waiting for my new 250GB Maxtor to arrive in the mail I ran the zipper and it appeared to work ok. Since then I've restored a clean image, blessed my new drive and am now showing capacity of 63HD and 400+ standard.

Pulled the a drive and tried to zipper it. I receive a message saying "tivotools.tar is not on the tools disk. exiting..."

Tivotools.tar IS on the tools disk, and as I mentioned I was able to run the zipper successfully once before from the same CD.

I've since burned a couple of new tools disks, I've re-downloaded and extracted tivotools.tar.rar, nothing seems to be working, and I'm out of ideas.

For whatever it's worth, after I mount the cdrom drive and ls the directory it shows all the files but tivotools.tar and rbautch-files.tgz show up in red whereas everything else is in green...I'll display my relative ignorance of linux by admitting I don't know what that means.

I've done some searching and found one or two others who have had similar problems but haven't found a working resolution. Any ideas would be greatly, vastlly appreciated.


----------



## DarthOverlord

wadsworthj said:


> I'm guessing I'm in about my 20th hour of trying to hack my HR10-250.
> 
> Had soo many problems but finally thought I was on the right track. Had a bad IDE cable which took me about 10 hours to diagnose...couldn't get mfsadd to work, struggled with BlessTiVo.
> 
> At least I'm learning a lot. My previous 3 tivos (1SAT-T60 and 2 HDVR2s I easliy upgraded capacity on using mfstools, but never got into real hacking...really trying now)
> 
> I'll spare the details of all my previous errors which I think I have resolved and skip to my current problem.
> 
> While waiting for my new 250GB Maxtor to arrive in the mail I ran the zipper and it appeared to work ok. Since then I've restored a clean image, blessed my new drive and am now showing capacity of 63HD and 400+ standard.
> 
> Pulled the a drive and tried to zipper it. I receive a message saying "tivotools.tar is not on the tools disk. exiting..."
> 
> Tivotools.tar IS on the tools disk, and as I mentioned I was able to run the zipper successfully once before from the same CD.
> 
> I've since burned a couple of new tools disks, I've re-downloaded and extracted tivotools.tar.rar, nothing seems to be working, and I'm out of ideas.
> 
> For whatever it's worth, after I mount the cdrom drive and ls the directory it shows all the files but tivotools.tar and rbautch-files.tgz show up in red whereas everything else is in green...I'll display my relative ignorance of linux by admitting I don't know what that means.
> 
> I've done some searching and found one or two others who have had similar problems but haven't found a working resolution. Any ideas would be greatly, vastlly appreciated.


When you 'ls' in linux, the color differential is between folders and type of files. The red color mean those files are compressed.

Also make sure the case of the name is correct. Tivotools.tar and tivotools.tar are read as different files. So when you search for tivotools.tar and it is namedTivotools.tar, linux will not find it.


----------



## wadsworthj

Darth,

I had started to formulate that hypothesis, re: red=compressed/archived.

Was aware that linux is case sensitive, but thanks for the tip.

Could never to get it to work, so am attempting to hack manually...I'll learn more tht way anyway.


----------



## Krokus

Is this site down? I'm trying to use the tweak file and I keep getting

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to xxx.mastersav_com[69.90.236.30]:80
wget: Unable to connect to remote host (69.90.236.30): Connection timed out

I was thinking I did something wrong, but I can't ping that IP address.

Thanks

Krokus

(Had to put spaces in the address in order to get past spam restriction.)


----------



## wadsworthj

Well now 30+ hours in, but seem to have successfully, manually hacked and enhanced my HR10-250...leanred a hell of a lot more than I'd ever hoped to about linux & TiVo. 

At anyrate, in case anybody else finds this by googling: "tivotools.tar is not on the tools disk" I'll give a very very easy explanation of the problem....took me several hours to figure this out and I feel like an incredible idiot.

ummm...read the directions and follow them explicitly: mkdir & Mount your CDROM to /cdrom...regardless of whatever conventions you might have learned/picked up.

i had mounted to a different mount point...duh. Should have read the zipper.sh script.


----------



## Gunnyman

the devil is in the details eh?


----------



## Gunnyman

Krokus said:


> Is this site down? I'm trying to use the tweak file and I keep getting
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to xxx.mastersav_com[69.90.236.30]:80
> wget: Unable to connect to remote host (69.90.236.30): Connection timed out
> 
> I was thinking I did something wrong, but I can't ping that IP address.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krokus
> 
> (Had to put spaces in the address in order to get past spam restriction.)


I'll have to let Russ handle wget issues. I have no idea if the server is up or down since it's not mine, but make sure your firewall isn't preventing tivo from accessing the internet.


----------



## rbautch

Krokus said:


> Is this site down? I'm trying to use the tweak file and I keep getting
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to xxx.mastersav_com[69.90.236.30]:80
> wget: Unable to connect to remote host (69.90.236.30): Connection timed out
> 
> I was thinking I did something wrong, but I can't ping that IP address.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krokus
> 
> (Had to put spaces in the address in order to get past spam restriction.)


Site is up. Here is a link to the file it downloads: http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz


----------



## rbautch

wadsworthj said:


> Well now 30+ hours in, but seem to have successfully, manually hacked and enhanced my HR10-250...leanred a hell of a lot more than I'd ever hoped to about linux & TiVo.
> 
> At anyrate, in case anybody else finds this by googling: "tivotools.tar is not on the tools disk" I'll give a very very easy explanation of the problem....took me several hours to figure this out and I feel like an incredible idiot.
> 
> ummm...read the directions and follow them explicitly: mkdir & Mount your CDROM to /cdrom...regardless of whatever conventions you might have learned/picked up.
> 
> i had mounted to a different mount point...duh. Should have read the zipper.sh script.


We've all made dumb mistakes. My big one was applying a tivo software image to my c: drive, wiping it out completely.


----------



## Krokus

Your right. I used cygwn wget to get the file. I uninstalled an old version of the script and was attempting to update it. After the uninstall I can still telnet and ftp but I cant get it to connect to the internet with wget. If I put the file there myself, the script will tell me to uninstall first. It does ask me if I want to add a gateway address but this doesnt help. Where are the network settings? I tried adding the network settings in my rc.sysinit.author, but that doesnt help either.

Thanks

Krokus

Nevermind - My DNS was wrong. Cant access internet without it.


----------



## rbautch

Krokus said:


> Your right. I used cygwn wget to get the file. I uninstalled an old version of the script and was attempting to update it. After the uninstall I can still telnet and ftp but I cant get it to connect to the internet with wget. If I put the file there myself, the script will tell me to uninstall first. It does ask me if I want to add a gateway address but this doesnt help. Where are the network settings? I tried adding the network settings in my rc.sysinit.author, but that doesnt help either.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krokus
> 
> Nevermind - My DNS was wrong. Cant access internet without it.


If you ftp the rbautch_files.tgz archive to the same directory as tweak.sh, it will bypass the wget download and just use the archive.


----------



## poopsie

I am so confused. I ran the Zipper, everything went great. I have a USB200M adapter, Ver. 2 and I know these can cause problems. When I plug it in I get lights for a split second on the adapter, then they shutoff and nothing. No lights at all. Is this from the Ver.2? Or is there something else going on?


----------



## rbautch

Search this thread, especially the last few pages.


----------



## rkshack

rbautch said:


> Arguably, increasing swap space brings minimal (if any) benefit, and can cause other problems I don't wish to unleash on the newbie population. People have claimed that larger swap size my increase speed and performance, but I haven't seen any proof of that, so I'm keeping the swap at 127 for now. If anyone wants to do some testing on the relationship between speed and swap, I'd like to see a procedure similar to the one I used in the 4.01b versus 6.2 speed tests in my signature.


Would your recommendation to stay with the 127 mb swap still be true for series 1 tivos. I am going to upgrade to a dual drive with 250gb and an older 30gb original tivo drive. Should I up my swap to 192?

Rkshack


----------



## JamieP

rkshack said:


> Would your recommendation to stay with the 127 mb swap still be true for series 1 tivos. I am going to upgrade to a dual drive with 250gb and an older 30gb original tivo drive. Should I up my swap to 192?


I know that question wasn't addressed to me, but I'll put my 2 cents in anyway: On a series 1, you are going to have to run tpip anyway to install a lba48 aware kernel. Why not run with a proper sized swap, as long as you are running tpip anyway?

It makes no sense to me to run a dual drive setup with a 30GB drive. You'll cut the likelyhood of a drive failure in half if you have use a single drive setup instead, and the 30GB only adds ~ 12% to your capacity. Not worth it, IMO, given the price you pay in expected MTBF.


----------



## poopsie

Well, I have read, and Read, and Read some more. Can the tweak.sh patch be applied just by having the HDTIVO drive connected to the computer? I have the v2 usb200m and can't telnet in to apply it. If so, how is it done? Kind of a Catch 22...Thanks!


----------



## rpdre1

You can't run tweak.sh on your PC.


Yeah it is a catch 22... 

I'll send you a script that will install the USB2.0 drivers on your HR10 when I get home later today.


----------



## rkshack

JamieP said:


> I know that question wasn't addressed to me, but I'll put my 2 cents in anyway: On a series 1, you are going to have to run tpip anyway to install a lba48 aware kernel. Why not run with a proper sized swap, as long as you are running tpip anyway?


I was planning on doing dd_rescue then copykern -s then mfsadd to increase the size of the image. Then I am going to install the cachecard drivers. Does that sound like a reasonable plan?


----------



## JamieP

rkshack said:


> I was planning on doing dd_rescue then copykern -s then mfsadd to increase the size of the image. Then I am going to install the cachecard drivers. Does that sound like a reasonable plan?


This is probably the wrong thread to discuss this, since this thread is specific to Series 2 DTivo hacking.

If you dd_rescue, there's no way to increase the swap. I'm not sure how important that is on a Series1.

If you dd_rescue, you may have trouble expanding with mfsadd since you'll be cloning the partition table. This post tells you how to work around that problem.


----------



## dillan

I've been searching the forums high and low for some info on the getting the 7.2 software running on a DirecTivo instead of 6.2. I am interested in some of the stuff that is being done with HME. I would also like to be able to use Galleon.

It would be great if I could upgrade my 6.2 Tivo to the 7.2 software with the ease of zipper.

The closest I've come to finding information about this is from the other site DDB.


----------



## Gunnyman

there was flurry of activity on this a while back, then it died.
I think it has proved too difficult.


----------



## rpdre1

brain fart, thought you had a standalone and wanted to use the zipper.


----------



## cheer

I don't think either that thread or reading zipper.sh will help with getting 7.x running on a DirecTivo...


----------



## dlmcmurr

I did the InstantCake/Zipper install to a new 250gb drive on my HDVR2 a month ago. It "zipped" right through everything with no complaints. Doing more lurking in the tivocommunity, I started looking at hackman and why it didn't run on my installation. I found the following in tivoweb.log:



> TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
> snip....
> Loading modules...
> backup
> channelprefs
> favicon
> hackman
> --hackman Version 4.2.1--
> -No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
> -No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
> POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} error renaming "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg.draft" to "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": read-only file system
> while executing
> "file rename $config\.draft $config"
> (file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 3021)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> index
> snip.....


Is there anything in the above explaining my lack of hackman? If not, give me some other ideas of where to look. I'm a fairly good Windows and networking person, but I'm a noob in linux and really don't want to kill my otherwise great system.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Gunnyman

we removed hackman from zipper a while back.


----------



## poopsie

Gunny or anyone for that matter, is there anyway I can get some help with Backport at all? I have been reading so much on here and did what people are doing for the hr10-250 to make the usb200m V2 work. I copied the 2.4.4 usbcore.o and usbnet.o to the tivo drive /lib/modules and my sysinit looks like this:

#install usb and ethernet drivers
insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/usbnet.o

Yet, I am still not getting any lights on my usb200m. Someone was going to give me a script but haven't heard anything so I thought I would learn while waiting. Thanks!


----------



## JamieP

poopsie said:


> I copied the 2.4.4 usbcore.o and usbnet.o to the tivo drive...


Wrong modules. You need the 2.4.20 modules. "uname -r", run on the tivo, will tell you your kernel version, which must match the kernel version of the kernel modules. On an hr10-250, it will be 2.4.20.


----------



## poopsie

I ran that and it came back with 2.4.4 I'll give it a shot though, thanks!


----------



## JamieP

poopsie said:


> I ran that and it came back with 2.4.4 I'll give it a shot though, thanks!


You have to run uname on the tivo, not on the PC.


----------



## poopsie

Still the same thing. How do I make sure I am checking the kernel on the tivo drive and not the computer? Do I just put in uname -r at the ptv#?


----------



## JamieP

poopsie said:


> Still the same thing. How do I make sure I am checking the kernel on the tivo drive and not the computer? Do I just put in uname -r at the ptv#?


Nope. That's in your PC. You need to run the command on the tivo. Since you don't have networking working yet, that means from the serial console using a serial console cable.

But it isn't really important, since I am _certain_ that and hr10-250 runs a tivo software version that uses a 2.4.20 linux kernel.


----------



## madmartyk

Well I just ran Zipper on my New DRV40 receiver, what a breeze! Works great and DVR40 #2 will be finished tonight, THANKS!!!

One question, the receivers they are replacing have lots of shows recorded. Is there any way to hook both HDs up and transfer the recorded shows from the old DTivo to the new one? Old DTivo #1 is a series 1 style and DTivo #1 is a D10 (yes I was stupid!). Any help on this one would be appreciated!

Then we start working on networking!!

Thanks
Marty


----------



## Bobbis2000

Hi Again,
I've noticed that if I record a movie in the wee hours of the morning, it is often split into 2 partial recordings. I am guessing because my tivo is set to automatically reboot every day at 5am EST?
Is it supposed to reboot even if something is being recorded? Is there anyway to tweak this so it won't reboot if I am recording something?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Gunnyman

yeah re-run the tweak.sh and change your answer to the reboots question to only reboot if nothing is being recorded, or change the crontab to a more appropriate reboot time whichever you feel more comfortable with.


----------



## madmartyk

Another question on the above subject. Can I take a series 1 Dtivo drive, Install the 6.2 image on it, Run Zipper and tell it to KEEP the recordings, put it in the DRV40 and send them over the network to the other DVR40?


----------



## cheer

No -- installing the 6.2 image will wipe the recordings.


----------



## madmartyk

cheer said:


> No -- installing the 6.2 image will wipe the recordings.


So in saving old recordings I'm SOL?


----------



## Finnstang

madmartyk said:


> So in saving old recordings I'm SOL?


i believe if you install using slices method, recordings stay intact, but I could be wrong.


----------



## JamieP

Finnstang said:


> i believe if you install using slices method, recordings stay intact, but I could be wrong.


True, but I do not believe you can update a series 1 to 6.2 via slices (or by any other means). 6.2 is a Series2 release only.


----------



## madmartyk

JamieP said:


> True, but I do not believe you can update a series 1 to 6.2 via slices (or by any other means). 6.2 is a Series2 release only.


OK, how do I do this?


----------



## cheer

The only solution would involve something we cannot discuss here.


----------



## ForrestB

I had the same problem. Solved it by simply keeping the old series 1 DirecTivo connected to the TV just to watch the old shows. You just need to keep a card in the old DirecTivo, but you can disconnect the satellite dish and unsubscribe the old Tivo and it will still playback old shows.


----------



## madmartyk

ForrestB said:


> I had the same problem. Solved it by simply keeping the old series 1 DirecTivo connected to the TV just to watch the old shows. You just need to keep a card in the old DirecTivo, but you can disconnect the satellite dish and unsubscribe the old Tivo and it will still playback old shows.


That's what I figured, I was going to move them to a different TV all together.


----------



## pgold

So I zippered my tivo drive and then ran tweak.sh. Everything looks great, except a couple of things. When I connect to tivowebplus, I cannot see hackman at all. I searched through this thread and I think it suggests that I need to run uninstall_tweak and then reinstall it. Is that correct? That is fine, but I cannot seem to FTP to the tivo. I think tivoftp is running, but when I try to connect (using ws_ftp) it asks for a username and password. If I enter nothing it just keeps asking. If I try to ftp from the windows command prompt, I just never connect.

So my first question is do I need to uninstall and reinstall tweak.sh and second, how to I ftp to the unit. Sorry if this is all covered elsewhere, but I have searched for quite a while.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## ttodd1

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4210644&&#post4210644


----------



## pgold

what about my ftp issues?


----------



## Gunnyman

there is no username and password for tivoftpd
couple of things to check
1) firewall issues
2) VPN for some reason wreaks HAVOC on Tivo FTP


----------



## rbautch

pgold said:


> So I zippered my tivo drive and then ran tweak.sh. Everything looks great, except a couple of things. When I connect to tivowebplus, I cannot see hackman at all. I searched through this thread and I think it suggests that I need to run uninstall_tweak and then reinstall it. Is that correct? That is fine, but I cannot seem to FTP to the tivo. I think tivoftp is running, but when I try to connect (using ws_ftp) it asks for a username and password. If I enter nothing it just keeps asking. If I try to ftp from the windows command prompt, I just never connect.
> 
> So my first question is do I need to uninstall and reinstall tweak.sh and second, how to I ftp to the unit. Sorry if this is all covered elsewhere, but I have searched for quite a while.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phil


Hackman was removed because newbies were fubaring their Tivos because they didn't fully understand how to use it. If you think you possibly fall into that category, go to the Hackman thread, download it, and install it manually. In mfs_ftp, open up the settings for your connection, and enter any arbitrary username and password.


----------



## Bobbis2000

Gunnyman said:


> yeah re-run the tweak.sh and change your answer to the reboots question to only reboot if nothing is being recorded, or change the crontab to a more appropriate reboot time whichever you feel more comfortable with.


Gunny,

When I run tweak.sh again I get this:
Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...

I searched this thread as to how to uninstall but couldn't find it. 
Do I really need to uninstall first and if so, how?
Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## pgold

pgold said:


> what about my ftp issues?


Turns out it was a wireless issue. My laptop that I was using connect via the wireless router and the tivo and my desktop go wired. FTP works perfectly from the desktop.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

Bobbis2000 said:


> Gunny,
> 
> When I run tweak.sh again I get this:
> Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
> 
> I searched this thread as to how to uninstall but couldn't find it.
> Do I really need to uninstall first and if so, how?
> Thanks again,
> Rob


there's a tweak uninstall script in the same directory as tweak.sh run it.


----------



## willardcpa

Gunny, in that avatar pict, are you behind a couple of big green margharitas, or is that your employee badge photo for Hooters???


----------



## SteelersFan

...And is that a DirecTv shirt???


----------



## Gunnyman

Those are Borg Spheres served at Quarks at the Las Vegas Hilton and I am wearing my TC-Con T-Shirt.
That picture was taken last month in teh Vegas.
here's the full sized pic


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> Those are Borg Spheres served at Quarks at the Las Vegas Hilton and I am wearing my TC-Con T-Shirt.
> That picture was taken last month in teh Vegas.
> here's the full sized pic


Look mom, no hands! Now that's talent.


----------



## Gunnyman

considering there's 10 oz of liquor in each of those I'd have to agree.


----------



## ForrestB

I'd imagine the hard part is standing up after you've finished off those two drinks - now that's the picture I want to see


----------



## Gunnyman

well to be fair I only drank about half of one myself.
The picture was a gag pretty much for avatar purposes


----------



## newkid

I'm been running JavaHMO, but can not get the Email plugin to work.

Does this JavaHMO plugin work with GMail or any other service?

My settings are:
Protocol: Pop3
Server: pop.gmail.com
Username: [email protected]
Password: gmailpassword

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## dlmcmurr

newkid said:


> My settings are:
> Protocol: Pop3
> Server: pop.gmail.com
> Username: [email protected]
> Password: gmailpassword


You need to use the server name, username, and password that match the ISP you're connected to. Most ISPs block outgoing e-mail that is not from them unless it is sent using a different port than 25. I haven't used JavaHMO yet to know if that is an option. I'm using port 3535 on Outlook to send out my gmail, but it needs to go to smtp.gmail.com for outgoing.


----------



## newkid

> You need to use the server name, username, and password that match the ISP you're connected to. Most ISPs block outgoing e-mail that is not from them unless it is sent using a different port than 25. I haven't used JavaHMO yet to know if that is an option. I'm using port 3535 on Outlook to send out my gmail, but it needs to go to smtp.gmail.com for outgoing.


The JavaHMO Mail plugin only allows you to download and view, not send. It is only intended to view unread email on the DirectTivo.

The GMail Pop page indicates:

Incoming Mail Server: pop.gmail.com
Outgoing Mail Server: smtp.gmail.com (not needed)
Username: full email address
Password: password

Which is what I'm using. But I also understand the work on JavaHMO stopped some time ago - so I'm not sure if it still works with GMail, if it ever did.

Does anyone have this working?


----------



## cheer

dlmcmurr said:


> You need to use the server name, username, and password that match the ISP you're connected to. Most ISPs block outgoing e-mail that is not from them unless it is sent using a different port than 25.


Wow, really? I can honestly say I've never encountered that. I have four different POP accounts -- my current ISP, my old ISP (they haven't bothered to shut it off), a personal account (so I don't lose it if my ISP biffs -- I got burned by the @home shutdown!), and a business account. I can access all four (both in and out) from here on my personal ISP, from my neighbor's on their ISP, and from pretty much anywhere I've tried. The only trick is to enable outbound authentication.

ISPs that filter traffic make me sad.


----------



## madmartyk

Well the DTivos are hacked and kinda working fine. One strange thing, when I view a recorded program and delete it, the my programs section is blank (there are other recordings there). If I go in and out of the menu a few time they return. Any ideas?


----------



## rpdre1

Sounds like the DNS problem.

read this: http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwik...g#Blank_entries_in_the_.22Now_Playing_List.22

search this thread for more info also.


----------



## dlmcmurr

madmartyk said:


> Well the DTivos are hacked and kinda working fine. One strange thing, when I view a recorded program and delete it, the my programs section is blank (there are other recordings there). If I go in and out of the menu a few time they return. Any ideas?


Try http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=248850 also. I just posted what worked for me this afternoon.

Dave


----------



## rm226

As a noobe to this stuff I've been wading through the forum trying to solve the same problem. Can't get Airlink USB2.0 adapter to be recognized by the HDVR-2 after the Zipper was applied, I was able to telnet in using a borrowed 1.1 adapter and I see that I don't have the /hacks/drivers directory. It appears that the drivers are in the /tivoroot/lib/modules dir. I did use the PTV instantCake CD for the 6.2 image and the "Tools CD" from rbautch's enhancement. Is there an interium fix and what files might I need and wher should they located?

I have a second HDVR2 to be done after I get this one on the network with the USB 2.0 adapter. 



rpdre1 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> echo "Extracting drivers2.4.20.tgz from rbautch_files.tgz"
> [B]tar -xzvf /cdrom/rbautch_files.tgz drivers/drivers2.4.20.tgz -C /tivoroot/hacks/ 1>/dev/null[/B]
> sleep 10
> echo "Installing Jamie's backport USB2.0 drivers..."
> tar -zxvf /tivoroot/hacks/drivers/drivers2.4.20.tgz -C /tivoroot/lib/modules 1>/dev/null
> 
> ...
> 
> that's line where it failed.
> 
> it's supposed to have tar extract only drivers2.4.20.tgz (instead of all the files in rbautch_files.tgz) out of rbautch_files.tgz to /tivo.
> 
> when I tested this line on in telnet (with rbautch_files.tgz in /var/) it always worked:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tar -xzvf /var/rbautch_files.tgz drivers/drivers2.4.20.tgz -C /hacks/ 1>/dev/null
> 
> it made a /hacks/drivers/ (without me having to mkdir /hacks/drivers/ first) and put drivers2.4.20.tgz in there (tar is keeping the relative path drivers2.4.20.tgz in rbautch_files.tgz)
> 
> i've tested that line at least 5 times and its always worked.
> maybe the tar in the PTV CD doesn't support extracting only one file from a .tgz
> 
> ...
> 
> I think I will just have the next usbscript require the user to extract drivers2.4.20.tgz from rbautch_files.tgz before burning the Zipper Tools CD
> 
> im glad that worked,
> 
> what $9 generic did you use?


----------



## rpdre1

my script made /hacks/drivers/, the zipper didnt make that, ignore all that... i will repost the script tonight


but in your case,
since you already have a working connection you can just let tweak.sh install the USB2.0 drivers (if you ran tweak.sh already, thats fine.. as long as you said yes to the drivers) and then copy the attached usb.map file inside that zip and place it in /etc/hotplug/ (rename the original usb.map to anything else before you do)

this usb.map will add support for 

product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
 product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB

is that one of the airlinks you have?

(you must have the backport drivers already installed)

make sure you upload usb.map in binary mode


----------



## Tonedeaf

How can I add logos to the Tivo? Have some HD Logos that I would like to use(Universal HD, TNT-HD....) found at the other place. Not sure how to add them and which directory to send to if they can be FTP'd.

Anyone?


----------



## Gunnyman

you need to find a logo.slice file
and dbload it from bash or use the logo module in tivoweb plus


----------



## rbautch

...or run the enhancement script to install logos.


----------



## Gunnyman

well yeah but if we're talking NEW logos


----------



## atlynch

I have three zippered TiVo's, 2 DSR7000's and an HR10-250. I have noticed during the day that when I am on the phone, I frequently and randomly have events that seem like someone else picking up an extension. A click, a slight reduction in the volume of the call, and 10-20 seconds later another click, and a return to normal volume. It also seems that this occurs several times in succession.

It may be coincidental, but when I disconnect the TiVo's from the phone line, this behaviour ceases.

Why would the TiVo's be picking up the phone mid day? Is there a log file I can check to test this theory? Is there some was to control this without disconnecting the TiVo's from the phone line?

TIA,
Drew


----------



## Gunnyman

more than likely it'd teh call directv to report ppv call.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Gunnyman said:


> well yeah but if we're talking NEW logos


Yup, wanting some new logos not only for the D* HD channels, but logos for Local HD channels also.


----------



## rbautch

atlynch said:


> I have three zippered TiVo's, 2 DSR7000's and an HR10-250. I have noticed during the day that when I am on the phone, I frequently and randomly have events that seem like someone else picking up an extension. A click, a slight reduction in the volume of the call, and 10-20 seconds later another click, and a return to normal volume. It also seems that this occurs several times in succession.
> 
> It may be coincidental, but when I disconnect the TiVo's from the phone line, this behaviour ceases.
> 
> Why would the TiVo's be picking up the phone mid day? Is there a log file I can check to test this theory? Is there some was to control this without disconnecting the TiVo's from the phone line?
> 
> TIA,
> Drew


Post #8 discusses this issue. You can check your cronlogs to see if fakecall is running regularly, and your tivo is rebooting regularly. This is what prevents the tivo from picking up the phone, and makes it think it's never the right time to make a call.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Quick question...

I zippered a S2 Tivo about a month ago for a friend...however, I forgot to run the "sh tweak.sh" command....(I know..I had a few bneers in me...)

Well, I went over to his house yesterday, and telent'd into the TiVo and ran the "sh tweak.sh" command...answered all the questions...rebooted...had a few beers and BBQ...went home.

He calls me today and tells me that he can't watch any of his previously recorded shows. They are all there in the Now Playing list, but only the new recordings are playable. When he selects the old shows, he gets an error message telling him that there was no signal or something to that effect.

Is it because the previous shows are "encrypted" and now won't play? He won't be needing to transfer shows to his PC for "extracurricular" activies...he just wants to be able to watch his previously recorded shows...

The funny thing is, I don't remember having to do anything to my previous shows to watch them when I zippered my Tivos a few months ago... 

What are my options? Do I have to go to DDD and "search"...which I have done, but I didn't want to go over there and mention "The Zipper"...so I thought I'd post here first.

Thanks!


PS Regarding the "error of not being able to watch recorded shows" due to "no signal" -- has ayone else seen this error...I've gotten it a few times on my zippered HD TiVo. Just recently the other day when I went to watch my recording of The British Open...as soon as I press play...I got the error. I then accessed my tivo via TiVoTool, and played the program for a few minutes...then went back to my HD TiVo and the show played fine. Weird??? This also happened with some World Cup soccer games.

For some reason I think EndPadPlus has something to do with it...I have it set to record 2 mins before and after each program. When I disable EndPadPlus, I have no problems...

Anyway, it hasn't happened too often...


----------



## slydog75

BBQ-AllStar said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I zippered a S2 Tivo about a month ago for a friend...however, I forgot to run the "sh tweak.sh" command....(I know..I had a few bneers in me...)
> 
> Well, I went over to his house yesterday, and telent'd into the TiVo and ran the "sh tweak.sh" command...answered all the questions...rebooted...had a few beers and BBQ...went home.
> 
> He calls me today and tells me that he can't watch any of his previously recorded shows. They are all there in the Now Playing list, but only the new recordings are playable. When he selects the old shows, he gets an error message telling him that there was no signal or something to that effect.
> 
> Is it because the previous shows are "encrypted" and now won't play? He won't be needing to transfer shows to his PC for "extracurricular" activies...he just wants to be able to watch his previously recorded shows...
> 
> The funny thing is, I don't remember having to do anything to my previous shows to watch them when I zippered my Tivos a few months ago...
> 
> What are my options? Do I have to go to DDD and "search"...which I have done, but I didn't want to go over there and mention "The Zipper"...so I thought I'd post here first.
> 
> Thanks!


Is he getting the error51 message? All encryption stuff was taken care of previous to running the enhancements scripts, so that shouldn't have changed anything. You also shouldn't have any trouble watching previously recorded shows, you just won't be able to 'play' with them.


----------



## cheer

Yikes. Sure sounds like the CSO keys may have been cleared, and if that's the case he may be in trouble. (Tweak.sh doesn't do that, so I'm not sure what happened.)

Telnet into the Tivo and run ciphercheck, and post the output here.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

slydog75 said:


> Is he getting the error51 message? All encryption stuff was taken care of previous to running the enhancements scripts, so that shouldn't have changed anything. You also shouldn't have any trouble watching previously recorded shows, you just won't be able to 'play' with them.


Doesn't "running" (sh tweak.sh) the Enhancement Script diasble encryption? So the shows he has prior to this are encrypted..are they not?

Nope, it's not the error51 message...it's an error that says "Are you done with this program? If so delete to make more room for more programs..."

He presses "don't delete" - and then on the screen it says "Error playing recording...the recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel you don't receive."

Again, this has happened a few times on my HD-Tivo...but after I access them via TivoTool and play them on my Mac...they play fine. Then I go back to my TiVo and press play on the Now Showing list and they work....weird.

I'm gonna have to go over to his house tomorrow and run ciphercheck...


----------



## cheer

BBQ-AllStar said:


> Doesn't "running" (sh tweak.sh) the Enhancement Script diasble encryption? So the shows he has prior to this are encrypted..are they not?


Correct...


> Nope, it's not the error51 message...it's an error that says "Are you done with this program? If so delete to make more room for more programs..."


The Error 51 occurs when the master key stored in MFS is bad or missing. Different problem.


> He presses "don't delete" - and then on the screen it says "Error playing recording...the recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel you don't receive."


Only time I've seen that is when trying to play encrypted shows that are missing CSO keys, or trying to play unencrypted shows that for some reason have CSO keys set.

Let us know what ciphercheck spits out.


----------



## dlmcmurr

I went through exactly the same thing, except for the beers. My drive was dying, I bought a new one, used InstantCake and Zipper, but didn't have a network adapter or serial cable, so just started using it for about a week. When I built the serial cable a week later and finished the job, I could no longer watch the programs recorded during that week. Got the exact same messages. I tried a couple of things and listened to some of the expert opinions, then decided it just wasn't worth it and deleted them from the NPL and made a mental note to not stop in the middle of the next upgrade (which will be happening next week on the SD-DVR40)! Fortunately, I only lost a week plus everything on my dying drive.

Dave


----------



## slydog75

BBQ-AllStar said:


> Doesn't "running" (sh tweak.sh) the Enhancement Script diasble encryption? So the shows he has prior to this are encrypted..are they not?
> 
> ..


I"m pretty sure the superpatch (which disables encyrption) is applied during the zipper process not the as part of the enhancements scripts, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## cheer

slydog75 said:


> I"m pretty sure the superpatch (which disables encyrption) is applied during the zipper process not the as part of the enhancements scripts, but that's neither here nor there.


Don't think so...pretty sure superpatch has to run on the Tivo itself.


----------



## rpdre1

slydog75 said:


> I"m pretty sure the superpatch (which disables encyrption) is applied during the zipper process not the as part of the enhancements scripts, but that's neither here nor there.


Nope, superpatch is run when you run tweak.sh (the enhancement script part)


----------



## slydog75

interesting.. I stand corrected.


----------



## Gunnyman

rpdre1 said:


> Nope, superpatch is run when you run tweak.sh (the enhancement script part)


but not on an HR10-250 no superpatch there. Just for FYI purposes.
As to BBQ's problem I have seen it happen exactly ONCE before.
(paging Langree) and we have no idea why.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Gunnyman said:


> but not on an HR10-250 no superpatch there. Just for FYI purposes.
> As to BBQ's problem I have seen it happen exactly ONCE before.
> (paging Langree) and we have no idea why.


Great...just my luck...my friend is going to kill me if he can't watch his saved Deadwood shows  He hasn't watched any of the 3rd season yet because he is catching up on season 2.

I'll see what happens tomorrow...maybe uninstalling the "tweaks" and then re-installing it may do something...

I'll post back tomorrow evening...


----------



## rbautch

BBQ-AllStar said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I zippered a S2 Tivo about a month ago for a friend...however, I forgot to run the "sh tweak.sh" command....(I know..I had a few bneers in me...)
> 
> Well, I went over to his house yesterday, and telent'd into the TiVo and ran the "sh tweak.sh" command...answered all the questions...rebooted...had a few beers and BBQ...went home.
> 
> He calls me today and tells me that he can't watch any of his previously recorded shows. They are all there in the Now Playing list, but only the new recordings are playable. When he selects the old shows, he gets an error message telling him that there was no signal or something to that effect.
> 
> Is it because the previous shows are "encrypted" and now won't play? He won't be needing to transfer shows to his PC for "extracurricular" activies...he just wants to be able to watch his previously recorded shows...
> 
> The funny thing is, I don't remember having to do anything to my previous shows to watch them when I zippered my Tivos a few months ago...
> 
> What are my options? Do I have to go to DDD and "search"...which I have done, but I didn't want to go over there and mention "The Zipper"...so I thought I'd post here first.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS Regarding the "error of not being able to watch recorded shows" due to "no signal" -- has ayone else seen this error...I've gotten it a few times on my zippered HD TiVo. Just recently the other day when I went to watch my recording of The British Open...as soon as I press play...I got the error. I then accessed my tivo via TiVoTool, and played the program for a few minutes...then went back to my HD TiVo and the show played fine. Weird??? This also happened with some World Cup soccer games.
> 
> For some reason I think EndPadPlus has something to do with it...I have it set to record 2 mins before and after each program. When I disable EndPadPlus, I have no problems...
> 
> Anyway, it hasn't happened too often...


When you run the Zipper, it asks if you have existing recordings you want to keep. If you answer yes, it skips 51killer when the drive hits the tivo. If you answer no, but you really do have recordings you want to keep, 51killer gets run, and screws up your existing recordings.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

rbautch said:


> When you run the Zipper, it asks if you have existing recordings you want to keep. If you answer yes, it skips 51killer when the drive hits the tivo. If you answer no, but you really do have recordings you want to keep, 51killer gets run, and screws up your existing recordings.


That's when you run sh zipper.sh (Zipper), not sh tweak.sh (Enhancements)...correct?

When I ran the enhancements yesterday (sh tweak.sh), it only asks me about enhancements, not recordings...

Isn't this correct?

See, I ran zipper a couple months ago...but didn't run the enhancement script until yesterday.


----------



## DrkPr1nc3

This is my first post and I'd like to start by thanking everyone for all the great info on how to hack my Tivo and especially for the zipper.

This is the first time I've hacked a tivo (a Samsung SIR4040R), and as a result I don't already have a network adapter that is compatable. After reading through this thread, and comparing/searching all over for the various cards that are compatable, it seems like the only adapter that is still readily available that will work is the Linksys USB200M. That being the case, it seems like the path of least resistance after running the zipper and putting the tivo back together is:

1. Make a serial cable
2. Boot the tivo and run tweak.sh via the serial connection to install the USB 2.0 drivers
3. Hook everything back up and connect the network adapter

Is that the case? I know there has been a lot of discussion on the subject, and these steps are what I've pieced together as the best way to go about it. I just want someone to tell me if I'm way off or not, or if there's something I'm missing that would make this easier.


----------



## cheer

BBQ-AllStar said:


> That's when you run sh zipper.sh (Zipper), not sh tweak.sh (Enhancements)...correct?
> 
> When I ran the enhancements yesterday (sh tweak.sh), it only asks me about enhancements, not recordings...
> 
> Isn't this correct?
> 
> See, I ran zipper a couple months ago...but didn't run the enhancement script until yesterday.


My bad; I've never actually used the Zipper so I tend to make assumptions which, as often as not, turn out to be wrong.


----------



## rbautch

BBQ-AllStar said:


> That's when you run sh zipper.sh (Zipper), not sh tweak.sh (Enhancements)...correct?
> 
> When I ran the enhancements yesterday (sh tweak.sh), it only asks me about enhancements, not recordings...
> 
> Isn't this correct?
> 
> See, I ran zipper a couple months ago...but didn't run the enhancement script until yesterday.


This is expected behavior then. 51killer doesnt actually run until you run the tweak.sh script. The Zipper sets a flag in response to the "keep recordings" question while the drive is still in the PC, then the enhacement script uses that flag to decide what to do.


----------



## rbautch

DrkPr1nc3 said:


> This is my first post and I'd like to start by thanking everyone for all the great info on how to hack my Tivo and especially for the zipper.
> 
> This is the first time I've hacked a tivo (a Samsung SIR4040R), and as a result I don't already have a network adapter that is compatable. After reading through this thread, and comparing/searching all over for the various cards that are compatable, it seems like the only adapter that is still readily available that will work is the Linksys USB200M.


Not true! The USB200M is the path of greatest resistance. Look here: http://justdeals.stores.yahoo.net/fa120r.html Refurb, $12.95 shipped. 
and here: http://www.tweeter.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1747497 for adapters that work out of the box.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

rbautch said:


> This is expected behavior then. 51killer doesnt actually run until you run the tweak.sh script. The Zipper sets a flag in response to the "keep recordings" question while the drive is still in the PC, then the enhacement script uses that flag to decide what to do.


Ohhh...that makes sense...so are all the recordings that were in the Now Playing List toast?

So, basically, running the tweak script had no idea that 2 months had passed and therefore figured I had no recordings...Ouch! That's what I get for drinking too many beers during a zipper action.

Can I uninstall the script? Or are those recordings toast?


----------



## DrkPr1nc3

rbautch said:


> Not true! The USB200M is the path of greatest resistance. Look here: Refurb, $12.95 shipped.
> and here: for adapters that work out of the box.


By 'least resistance' I meant adapter I could go out and buy tomorrow at CompUSA as opposed to waiting a week (or more) for it to arrive. That's the other thing that's confusing about the whole network issue. That second link you pasted is for an adapter that's USB 2.0, but it works out of the box while others don't. Clear as mud...


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> This is expected behavior then. 51killer doesnt actually run until you run the tweak.sh script. The Zipper sets a flag in response to the "keep recordings" question while the drive is still in the PC, then the enhacement script uses that flag to decide what to do.


so the combination of saying no, then making recordings, then running tweak.sh after recordings are present causes the issue? Interesting.


----------



## Gunnyman

BBQ-AllStar said:


> Ohhh...that makes sense...so are all the recordings that were in the Now Playing List toast?
> 
> So, basically, running the tweak script had no idea that 2 months had passed and therefore figured I had no recordings...Ouch! That's what I get for drinking too many beers during a zipper action.
> 
> Can I uninstall the script? Or are those recordings toast?


there MIGHT be a method to unscramble those shows so they are viewable, but we can't discuss that here. Check google for a deal on database aka ddb. For info.
You my end up bit torrenting that deadwood.


----------



## Gunnyman

DrkPr1nc3 said:


> By 'least resistance' I meant adapter I could go out and buy tomorrow at CompUSA as opposed to waiting a week (or more) for it to arrive. That's the other thing that's confusing about the whole network issue. That second link you pasted is for an adapter that's USB 2.0, but it works out of the box while others don't. Clear as mud...


it's all about the linux and chipsets that present in these usb adapters.
many of them didn't change the chipset when they went from a model that was usb 1.1 to usb 2.0. The FA120 is one such adapter. Now the USB 200M V2 uses a different chipset than the V1. The V1's drivers at least the usb 1.1 ones are built into the Tivo whether you hack it or not. The usb 2.0 version (and the new chipset drivers) are added by the tweak.sh script portion of the zipper.


----------



## cheer

Gunnyman said:


> there MIGHT be a method to unscramble those shows so they are viewable, but we can't discuss that here.


Not after a 51killer, I don't think. 51killer blows away the master CSO key in MFS, I do believe, which would mean sayonara to encrypted shows.


----------



## Gunnyman

cheer said:


> Not after a 51killer, I don't think. 51killer blows away the master CSO key in MFS, I do believe, which would mean sayonara to encrypted shows.


makes sense
so I guess we need a 51 putter backer huh?


----------



## DrkPr1nc3

Gunnyman said:


> it's all about the linux and chipsets that present in these usb adapters.
> many of them didn't change the chipset when they went from a model that was usb 1.1 to usb 2.0. The FA120 is one such adapter. Now the USB 200M V2 uses a different chipset than the V1. The V1's drivers at least the usb 1.1 ones are built into the Tivo whether you hack it or not. The usb 2.0 version (and the new chipset drivers) are added by the tweak.sh script portion of the zipper.


Ah, I guess that makes sense then. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Moebius

My apologies for the small thread hijack here, but this seems to be the most active and is directly related to my questions. 

Long story short, we're considering switching to D*, but concerned about some of the features we use on our current SA models. The idea would be to get an HR10-250 and either hook my SA model to a receiver, or try and find a hackable model online.

So for the questions. From what I've read of the zipper so far, it enables MRV/HMO features, but are they standard or needing other items? For example, would it connect to TiVo Server on my PC and be able to play mp3s, or would I need a different server app like galleon? Second, would MRV work between a D* and SA model, or would they be incompatible (I'm assuming incompatible, but never really thought about this)?


----------



## cheer

Neither HMO nor MRV work currently on the HR10-250, only on the SD models.

I assume you don't mean TivoServer -- I assume you mean Tivo Desktop. I am told that it works, though you might need an older version. You can also use JavaHMO. Galleon doesn't work (requires HME). MRV will work, IF you hack and superpatch the standalone S2 Tivo. But again, not from an HR10-250 (yet).


----------



## Moebius

Follow up question. How do hacks like this work with subscription packages on D*? From what I read on the site, the subscriptions need phone line access, but most of the hack information I've read instructs unplugging the phone line to prevent "updates" from the mother ship. Now, I also read that you can use the fakecall stuff and some tweaks to leave the phone line connected, but will the calls for things like MLB Extra innings or such cause problems?


----------



## Lord Vader

None of that's affected, including sports subscription packages. The phone line being disconnected really only affects your PPV remote ordering ability, which is no big deal. In fact, ordering PPV via directv.com is better, since it's the same price, AND that PPV movie then becomes viewable on ALL your receivers and not just the one that you would have used the remote to order.


----------



## cheer

Just to clarify...fakecall by itself does not prevent calls. It merely convinces the DTivo that a successful call has been made, so the DTivo doesn't try for a while. (Evidently the Zipper sets up periodic reboots, which causes fakecall to be re-run. You could also use cron.)

But if the DTivo does want to call out, it will.

The call to the "mothership" is a different call from the one to DirecTV for PPV/packages/etc. So in theory you could, I suppose, leave the phone line connected and it will make the D* calls but not the mothership calls (due to fakecall). That's just theoretical as (A) I don't have any of the packages and (B) I don't have a phone line hooked up.


----------



## Lord Vader

One thing many haven't considered is this: an increasing number of people are going to VoIP service for their phone service at home. As far as I have been told by many, including a DTV rep., VoIP service does not work with DTV receivers; the receivers need a typical dial tone and cannot call out with VoIP service.


----------



## djdavis75

First of all a huge thanks to you guys for The Zipper and the Enhancement Script. Also many thanks to the authors of the various utilities installed by your scripts.

Let me run through a brief what I have and what I did before I get to the questions...

I have a Samsung Series 2 DTivo w/6.2. Here is what I did to it: Pulled the original drive and backed it up using MFSTools. Restored the backup to a new drive, of the same size. Ran Zipper on the new drive and reinstalled it into the Tivo. Booted the Tivo, it did the automatic reboot the first time as expected, then booted up again and worked great. Did the telnet and ran the enhancement script...then rebooted the unit again. Everything went pretty much by the book.

Now for the questions...Standby has moved to Messages & Setup, as expected. I saw a patch somewhere to fix this and put Standby back on DirecTV Central. Can someone point me to this patch and is it alright to apply this to a Zippered Tivo?

Second one, in Messages & Setup, I have this option called Promotions. If I select it I see what looks like HTML code. Anyone have any idea what this is and how to fix it or get rid of it?

Last...I have a Search by Title (Demo) entry in Pick Programs To Record now. Doesn't seem to do anything, what the heck is that?

Thanks for your help.
David


----------



## Gunnyman

check this out in the Zipper Wiki

will make everything right again.
The things you describe are side effects of the hacks.


----------



## djdavis75

Thanks Gunnyman. Would you mind elaborating on which hacks cause these things to show up. I installed everything from Zipper/Enhancement Script just as a trial run. I plan on pulling the drive again and starting over once I learn what I really need and what I don't.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Gunnyman

superpatch mostly
superpatch turns on back doors permanently. The items you listed are side effects of that.


----------



## djdavis75

I see the script you pointed me to fixes the Search by Title (Demo) problem too. That should work. I appreciate it.


----------



## Gunnyman

no problem


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

cheer said:


> Correct...
> The Error 51 occurs when the master key stored in MFS is bad or missing. Different problem.
> Only time I've seen that is when trying to play encrypted shows that are missing CSO keys, or trying to play unencrypted shows that for some reason have CSO keys set.
> 
> Let us know what ciphercheck spits out.


Well, I'm over at my friend's house and did a cypercheck...all the old shows say "YES" for Encrypted and "Yes" for CSO Set.

How do i know if the CSO keys have been erased...it says CSO Set = Yes

Any suggestions?

If the shows are encrypted, can they still be played??? or do they have to be unencripted in order to play...or am I f*cked...


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Ummm, I decided to uninstall the tweak script and re-install it...but when I do so, I run into problems...

I uninstalled the script fine (sh tweak_uninstall)...but when I try to re-run it it says that it is trying to download the script...but the tivo is not connected to the internet...what's the problem? Why won't sh tweak.sh work again?


----------



## Gunnyman

IS tivo connected to the internet?
did you modify your unit to get around a slow now playing list for example?
you can always download the latest zipper file and ftp it over that way if you still have wget issues.


----------



## rpdre1

you can download rbautch_files.tgz and then upload it to the same folder as tweak.sh to bypass that.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Thanks...that worked...I re-installed the script.

So ciphercheck showed "Yes" to encrypted and "Yes" to CSO Set, but from my understanding the recordings are toast...

So does uninstalling and reinstalling the script toast the other recorded programs by running the 51killer script? If so, this should be an option to do so and not the norm...


----------



## rbautch

cheer said:


> Just to clarify...fakecall by itself does not prevent calls. It merely convinces the DTivo that a successful call has been made, so the DTivo doesn't try for a while. (Evidently the Zipper sets up periodic reboots, which causes fakecall to be re-run. You could also use cron.)
> 
> But if the DTivo does want to call out, it will.
> 
> The call to the "mothership" is a different call from the one to DirecTV for PPV/packages/etc. So in theory you could, I suppose, leave the phone line connected and it will make the D* calls but not the mothership calls (due to fakecall). That's just theoretical as (A) I don't have any of the packages and (B) I don't have a phone line hooked up.


A funny quirk with fakecall is that it only does a partial job of convincing your tivo you've made a successful call. The enhancement script runs fakecall every night with a cron job, but even so, the "last successful call" does not get updated until you reboot, hence the bi-weekly reboots in the script. Without the reboots, the call will still fail because of the loopback IP's in the author file, but the Tivo will nontheless try to pick up the phone line, which is annoying if you happen to be on the phone at the time.


----------



## Gunnyman

BBQ-AllStar said:


> Thanks...that worked...I re-installed the script.
> 
> So ciphercheck showed "Yes" to encrypted and "Yes" to CSO Set, but from my understanding the recordings are toast...
> 
> So does uninstalling and reinstalling the script toast the other recorded programs by running the 51killer script? If so, this should be an option to do so and not the norm...


the 51 killer only runs if a flag is found in the author file to do so.
Re-installing the script won't re-run 51killer.


----------



## Lord Vader

Guys, I've been trying to use fileZilla to transfer my tsevrer file to my HR10-250, but every time I attempt to upload the file to the HD-TIVO, I get the "upload" failed error message, and on the bottom of fileZilla's window, it says "critical transfer error."

Am I doing something wrong? (And yes, I'm choosing binary for file type.)


----------



## DarthOverlord

Lord Vader said:


> Guys, I've been trying to use fileZilla to transfer my tsevrer file to my HR10-250, but every time I attempt to upload the file to the HD-TIVO, I get the "upload" failed error message, and on the bottom of fileZilla's window, it says "critical transfer error."
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? (And yes, I'm choosing binary for file type.)


I personally use SmartFTP. Never had an issue with it.

Are you running some software firewall? Zonealarm for instance. That may be the problem. Try disabling it and then transfering.

I hope you understand, padwan.


----------



## danny7481

Lord Vader said:


> Guys, I've been trying to use fileZilla to transfer my tsevrer file to my HR10-250, but every time I attempt to upload the file to the HD-TIVO, I get the "upload" failed error message, and on the bottom of fileZilla's window, it says "critical transfer error."
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? (And yes, I'm choosing binary for file type.)


did you allow the tivo to read/write
typing rw at the bash prompt

i was having the same problem you are they other day and thats what i had to do.


----------



## Lord Vader

G**dammit! I hate it when it's always the simple things!!! 

I fixed my problem, dumbass me. Now I just have to configure the program-that-shall-not-be-named.


----------



## Lord Vader

Now that I got that problem fixed, I have to figure out why I've lost the ability to connect to my TIVO. I can't get telnet access all of a sudden, and even when I try to take a look at my TIVO's contents via ftping its IP addy in a browser window, it keeps telling me it can't open the window and that I don't have permission. This is strange.

I telnet using either tera term pro or the cmd prompt. Tera term pro times out and doesn't connect at all. At the cmd prompt it just says "telnetting to 192.XXX.X.XXX..." and hangs there.

I have NO idea why this happened, either.


----------



## ttodd1

You didn't modify the author file in hackman did you? Can you ping the Tivo?


----------



## Lord Vader

No, all I did was upload the tserver file. It WAS working for a bit immediately afterward. Something happened following my configuring of TyTools.


----------



## ttodd1

Have you tried a reboot


----------



## Lord Vader

That problem has been resolved. Now I'm just trying to figure out how to get my TyT... program to connect. This isn't supposed to be talked about here, so one can PM me with info if need be.

Thankfully everything has been resolved.


I think.  


It's always the simple things!


----------



## overzeetop

Uh oh. I just went to do some transfers on my traditionally-hacked HDTivo and sometime in the last couple of weeks the...hey...wait...it's working again. Nevermind.

Okay, so this isn't a var-directory-cleared emergency, but it could have been. So I'll still ask my question: 

Can I "zipper" my TiVo without taking the drive out. I.e.: can I ftp the package over to my tivo and run the script to put all the hacks in place and put them in a "safe" directory, or is the boot CD process necessary to set up the process. I'd prefer not to mess with the hardware again since I can FTP and can telnet into a bash prompt. FWIW, I only hack the tivo for forbidden pleasures (at least forbidden here). My daughter must have her "Charlie & Lola" on the go 

If I know where everything should be (it looks like I can do that based on the shell), can I just copy everyting over and run tweak.sh from a telnet session? Is there something I should know about setting up the ip address (the next to last last section of the zipper.sh)

Um..background - I hacked the machine 8 months ago based on d*b forums and and haven't touched it since. I don't know linux much - I have a general idea about where things go, but don't get much past basic filesystem nav commands by heart. I am an old DOS hound so command line is comfortable. If there's a set of sample zipper.sh results somewhere I can look at, I could probably recreate the script results...it's the final syntax that makes me nervous.

tia


----------



## Gunnyman

the only thing that happens to the tivo drive when its in your PC is the chain of trust is broken and ftp and telnet access are turned on. Also network parameters are set.
Other than that the heavy lifting all comes from tweak.sh.


----------



## richr69

rbautch,

Will the zipper work on the R10, if the prom mod is made. I noticed that you have the R10 modded, that is why I thought you might know.

Thanks,
richr69


----------



## dlmcmurr

I've been digging through my new Instantcake/Zipper HDVR2 learning more and trying things, but trying to avoid clobbering everything. Here some info in the var/log/kernel that caught this linux noob's eye.



> Jul 28 22:57:58 (none) kernel: running fakecall
> Jul 28 22:58:02 (none) kernel: Running fakecall version 6
> Jul 28 22:58:02 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully!
> Jul 28 22:58:03 (none) kernel: /enhancements/fakecall.osd: cd: /var/hack/bin: No such file or directory
> Jul 28 22:58:03 (none) kernel: /enhancements/fakecall.osd: out2osd: command not found
> Jul 28 22:58:03 (none) kernel: while executing
> Jul 28 22:58:03 (none) kernel: "exec sh /enhancements/fakecall.osd"
> Jul 28 22:58:03 (none) kernel: (file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 92)
> Jul 28 22:58:03 (none) kernel:
> Jul 28 22:58:03 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
> Jul 28 22:58:03 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: cd: /var/hack/sbin: No such file or directory
> Jul 28 22:58:04 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: ./ncidd: No such file or directory
> Jul 28 22:58:04 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: cd: /var/hack/bin: No such file or directory
> Jul 28 22:58:04 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: ./tivocid: No such file or directory
> Jul 28 22:58:04 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
> Jul 28 22:58:13 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
> Jul 28 22:58:14 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> Jul 28 22:58:15 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
> Jul 28 22:58:17 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
> Jul 28 22:58:23 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> Jul 28 22:58:30 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> Jul 28 22:58:35 (none) kernel: crond: /var/spool/cron/crontabs: No such file or directory
> Jul 28 22:58:35 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete
> Jul 28 22:58:39 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> Jul 28 22:58:43 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> Jul 28 22:58:49 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
> Jul 28 22:59:26 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event
> Jul 28 22:59:26 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event
> Jul 29 01:22:07 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x007a48d1
> Jul 29 01:22:07 (none) kernel: Before = 0x007a0597, After = 0x007a05c4
> Jul 29 01:22:07 (none) kernel:
> Jul 29 01:56:27 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0475eece
> Jul 29 01:56:27 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0475ef28, After = 0x0475ef56
> Jul 29 01:56:27 (none) kernel:
> Jul 29 02:41:02 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended


Looks to me like the caller id stuff and osd is not installed, at least not where the startup file is expecting it, but I didn't need it anyway. But cron isn't starting either, with all the benefits that zipper is supposed to setup in it. Before fools go rushing in to fix cron, anyone want to offer any suggestions? Any concerns over the other warnings? BTW, the system is great! I'll be doing two more dTiVos soon.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Kadex

Hello, a newb Tivo hacker with little linux knowledge. Running a HR10-250 and have followed the zipper instructions. Everything thing booted up fine but the only problem was no internet connection. Using a D-link DUB E-100 adapter, checked to make sure it worked on a computer and also checked the Eth cable. Still a no go I try to re-zipper with no luck 

I made a serial cable and hypertermed to the tivo and proceeded with the Enhancement script. I'm now all hacked but still cannot get any type of networking. I've seriously spent two days on this and looking through these forums and am now resorting to posting. What and how do I check or retry USB drivers to get networking going? Any help or a finger toward the right direction would be fantastic. 

Oh, by the way I'm not getting any connection light on the adapter what so ever. I also tried another adapter which I know don't work but does show power from the USB port. 

Thank You


----------



## Gunnyman

best bet is always always aways a netgear FA120 adapter.
I've never seen one NOT work.


----------



## rbautch

Kadex said:


> Hello, a newb Tivo hacker with little linux knowledge. Running a HR10-250 and have followed the zipper instructions. Everything thing booted up fine but the only problem was no internet connection. Using a D-link DUB E-100 adapter, checked to make sure it worked on a computer and also checked the Eth cable. Still a no go I try to re-zipper with no luck
> 
> I made a serial cable and hypertermed to the tivo and proceeded with the Enhancement script. I'm now all hacked but still cannot get any type of networking. I've seriously spent two days on this and looking through these forums and am now resorting to posting. What and how do I check or retry USB drivers to get networking going? Any help or a finger toward the right direction would be fantastic.
> 
> Oh, by the way I'm not getting any connection light on the adapter what so ever. I also tried another adapter which I know don't work but does show power from the USB port.
> 
> Thank You


The D-Link Dub E100 uses the ax8817x chipset, which does get loaded by the Zipper for the HR10-250, so it shoud work. With your serial cable, open up the author file and write down all of the lines that start with insmod or ifconfig, then post them here. Also capture the conole output as the tivo is booting up.


----------



## Kadex

rbautch said:


> The D-Link Dub E100 uses the ax8817x chipset, which does get loaded by the Zipper for the HR10-250, so it shoud work. With your serial cable, open up the author file and write down all of the lines that start with insmod or ifconfig, then post them here. Also capture the conole output as the tivo is booting up.


Ok, Remember I'm a newb I will do so as soon as I figure out how, might be a bit before posting the info.

Edit: Found where the author file is, now trying to gain access to it.


----------



## Kadex

Ok, I got this to come up. One thing I'm confused about is the route add -host and the route add -net. Shouldn't this be my router and tivo IP's? I know that's not what I entered when I installed zipper. If it's wrong where can I find steps to change it? Also, how does everything else look? Oh, I will post the tivo boot stuff shortly.

echo "set environmental variables"
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10

echo "starting telnet and ftp"
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd

echo "starting serial bash"
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

echo "running fakecall"
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
"/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author" [Read only] line 1 of 68 --1%--


----------



## Gunnyman

the route commands send tivo's IP's to your "local host" effectively blocking the unit from contacting the Tivo Inc Mothership, which is what we want.


----------



## Kadex

Tried posting whole boot process but I'm under 5 posts so I'm posting from where the author starts.


Scanning for phase4 repair scriptsred=162). Set 
starting rc.sysinit.author ShowcaseIdent
set environmental variablesda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 h 
starting telnet and ftp 
starting serial bash 
running fakecall056, i_blocks w 
bash: no job control in this shell.mpkey Tms.temp.28ount
bash-2.02# MCP startup complete 

Running fakecall version 3 TvDcc
Fakecall ran successfully!ks wrong 4976 (counted=497
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin 
ProgramToSeries.temp.26 TvFont.mpkey 
g to 32 
Using a smartSorter! 
Creating ApgReader 
**Transition from unpaired to paired card.** netperf.debugKbytes 
Initialize with 2 live caches
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to ACQUIRE_MARKER
No response when asking version info, tried 10 times.
Microcode version is TiVo!
ApgManager Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to BOOT
Adding networks of interest...ApgBootState::oBackgroundWork
ApgBootState::oBackgroundWork
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT
ApgBootState::oBackgroundWork
ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD
In ClearChannels
Out ClearChannels
SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
eth0: unknown interface.
SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device
SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Starting netserver at port 12865
rc.sysinit is complete
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to PREP_SETUP
ApgManager Transition from state PREP_SETUP to EXPRESSION_EVALUATION
ApgManager Transition from state EXPRESSION_EVALUATION to STEADY_STATE


----------



## Kadex

Gunnyman said:


> the route commands send tivo's IP's to your "local host" effectively blocking the unit from contacting the Tivo Inc Mothership, which is what we want.


Thanks that makes sense.


----------



## Kadex

Here's the rest of the boot that's listed before the previous post. Sorry about the length, not sure what's needed or not.


Edit- Attached txt


----------



## rbautch

Kadex said:


> Ok, I got this to come up. One thing I'm confused about is the route add -host and the route add -net. Shouldn't this be my router and tivo IP's? I know that's not what I entered when I installed zipper. If it's wrong where can I find steps to change it? Also, how does everything else look? Oh, I will post the tivo boot stuff shortly.
> 
> echo "set environmental variables"
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> 
> echo "starting telnet and ftp"
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> tivoftpd
> 
> echo "starting serial bash"
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> 
> echo "running fakecall"
> fakecall.tcl
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
> "/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author" [Read only] line 1 of 68 --1%--


This got cut off right at the good part. Scroll down and post the rest. Alway post long outputs (like console) as an attachment.


----------



## ronkuba

Kadex said:


> Here's the rest of the boot that's listed before the previous post. Sorry about the length, not sure what's needed or not.
> 
> Edit- Attached txt


I had the same problem with my HR10-250. I found that what I was doing wrong. I was just shutting down the computer rather the doing the umount of the drive and halt and then pressing power to shut the computer off. It may sound stupid but it work for me and I didn't have a problem with my 2nd HR10-250. I hope that helps. By the way also using the D-Link adapter.


----------



## Kadex

Guess I'm not doing this right. I keep getting cut off at the same spot. Is it possible to point me to right place to get the info? Searching with no luck.

Thanks


----------



## dlmcmurr

dlmcmurr said:


> I've been digging through my new Instantcake/Zipper HDVR2 learning more and trying things, but trying to avoid clobbering everything. Here some info in the var/log/kernel that caught this linux noob's eye.
> 
> snip....
> 
> Looks to me like the caller id stuff and osd is not installed, at least not where the startup file is expecting it, but I didn't need it anyway. But cron isn't starting either, with all the benefits that zipper is supposed to setup in it. Before fools go rushing in to fix cron, anyone want to offer any suggestions? Any concerns over the other warnings? BTW, the system is great! I'll be doing two more dTiVos soon.


Since nobody replied to my question yesterday evening, I spent some more time reading .tcl's and .sh's. I ran var-symlinks.sh and that seems to have solved the problems. Just thought I'd share it in case someone else can benefit.

Dave


----------



## slydog75

Ok, I'm allready zippered.. What do I need to do to add a second hard drive?


----------



## danny7481

slydog75 said:


> Ok, I'm allready zippered.. What do I need to do to add a second hard drive?


you should have added the second hard drive before you zippered...i think.


----------



## djdavis75

My crond stopped working and I tracked it down to /var/spool being gone somehow.

I did a ln -s /enhancements/varhacks/spool /var/spool and that seemed to fix it.

The problem may have been caused by HackMan, I disabled it because I'm not smart enough to mess with it yet.

Question, was /var/spool just a sym link to /enhancements/varhacks/spool in the first place or do I need to remove the sym link and cp -R /enhancements/varhacks/spool /var?


----------



## rbautch

djdavis75 said:


> My crond stopped working and I tracked it down to /var/spool being gone somehow.
> 
> I did a ln -s /enhancements/varhacks/spool /var/spool and that seemed to fix it.
> 
> The problem may have been caused by HackMan, I disabled it because I'm not smart enough to mess with it yet.
> 
> Question, was /var/spool just a sym link to /enhancements/varhacks/spool in the first place or do I need to remove the sym link and cp -R /enhancements/varhacks/spool /var?


It was a symlink in the first place. When /var gets wiped (as it often does), on your next reboot the author file should recognize the absence of a flag set by the enhancement script, and will restore all the symlinks by running the script called /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh.


----------



## djdavis75

Thanks rbautch. It is working fine now. I see the code that checks for the existence of the reboot flag. But I don't see the code for calling /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh. Of course, my knowledge of bash shell scripting is what you would call limited at best. I have:



Code:


echo
if [ -e /reboot_flag ]; then
if rm /reboot_flag; then
reboot
fi
fi

I may have got funky with joe or vi, it's been awhile, and removed a line from rc.sysinit.author. Is there an original somewhere I could look at or would you mind pasting that portion of code as it should appear in rc.sysinit.author?

I appreciate it.

Just got vserver streaming to VLC going about an hour ago. Kept looking for a place to download vserver and finally realized it was already installed by The Zipper/Enhancement Script. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## gamo62

I am having problems getting into Tivoweb Plus. At one time it worked. I can telnet and ftp into it. I have changed the port on the tivoweb.cfg file to 8088, and forwarded that port. But it still doesn't work. 

TyServer works fine. I would like to get TivoWebPlus up so I can undelete some of my wife's shows. Thanks.

G.W.


----------



## Kadex

Had to take a break for a bit to clear my head. I thought I had messed up my author file last night be seems ok this morning. Think I finally am able to post the whole author file.


----------



## rbautch

djdavis75 said:


> Thanks rbautch. It is working fine now. I see the code that checks for the existence of the reboot flag. But I don't see the code for calling /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh. Of course, my knowledge of bash shell scripting is what you would call limited at best. I have:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo
> if [ -e /reboot_flag ]; then
> if rm /reboot_flag; then
> reboot
> fi
> fi
> 
> I may have got funky with joe or vi, it's been awhile, and removed a line from rc.sysinit.author. Is there an original somewhere I could look at or would you mind pasting that portion of code as it should appear in rc.sysinit.author?
> 
> I appreciate it.
> 
> Just got vserver streaming to VLC going about an hour ago. Kept looking for a place to download vserver and finally realized it was already installed by The Zipper/Enhancement Script. Live and learn I guess.


Here are the lines from the enhancement script that append the author file with the appropriate commands:


Code:


echo "# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
echo "if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author 
echo "	sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
echo "fi" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author


----------



## rbautch

Kadex said:


> Had to take a break for a bit to clear my head. I thought I had messed up my author file last night be seems ok this morning. Think I finally am able to post the whole author file.


This looks fine.


----------



## rbautch

slydog75 said:


> Ok, I'm allready zippered.. What do I need to do to add a second hard drive?


You should be able to add a second drive at any time. You have two options:
1. Take a blank drive and run "bless tivo" on it. then add it to your tivo. 
2. Remove your existing drive, put it in your pc with the new drive, and then run an mfsadd command to marry them.


----------



## slydog75

Ok, so I ran the zipper on my HR10-250 this morning. Everything seeminly went well throughout the install. I then put the new HD in my unit and powered it up. It got up to the 'loading satellite info' screen or whatever it is, then rebooted, which I read was normal, so it can set the network parameters. However, ever since then it doesn't get past the 'welcome, powering up' screen before it reboots and it's stuck in this loop. I hooked up my serial cable and this is what I got:



Code:


CPU revision is: 00005430                         
FPU revision is: 00005410                         
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.                                                  
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.                                           
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19                                                                                
:25 PST 2004            
Determined physical RAM map:                            
 memory: 08000000 @ 00000000 (usable)                                     
On node 0 totalpages: 32768                           
zone(0): 32768 pages.                     
zone(1): 0 pages.                 
zone(2): 0 pages.                 
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware                                                                                
=fals   
Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec                                                
Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS                                         
Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80583000                                                        
Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81183000                                                       
Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81383000                                                        
Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80583000.                                                                 
Memory: 91240k/131072k available (1222k kernel code, 39832k reserved, 81k data,                                                                               
64k init, 0k highmem)                     
Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)                                                               
Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)                                                            
Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)                                                            
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)                                                             
Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)                                                             
Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable.                                                
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX                                   
PCI: Probing PCI hardware                         
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A                                                 
ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown                                                  
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A                                                 
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A                                                 
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4                          
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039                                                       
Initializing RT netlink socket                              
Starting kswapd               
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en                                                                                
abled     
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A                                     
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
hda: ST3400632A, ATA DISK drive
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87
hda: 781422768 sectors (400088 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=48641/255/63
Partition check:
 hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13
 hda14 hda15 hda16
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
PPP Deflate Compression module registered
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP
IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.
EXT2-fs: corrupt root inode, run e2fsck
Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:07
 <0>Rebooting in 1 seconds..

Analysis?

Edit: I should note to avoid confusion.. My earlier question concerning adding a second HD was for my SD unit that was zippered months ago.


----------



## Kadex

rbautch said:


> This looks fine.


Any other ideas why I'm not getting any signs of life on the network? It appears I won't have any better luck with the FA120. Maybe just back luck and have bad USB's on the Tivo or maybe try to reinstall the USB Drivers (no idea how to). I'm totally at a loss at the moment.


----------



## djdavis75

I don't have any of those lines about calling /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh in my author file. I don't know what happened to them. So I guess I need:



Code:


if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
/enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi

Or something like that? Do I need to reboot if I had to rebuild the symlinks? What about a remount for rw?  My / fs seems to be rw everytime I boot anyway.


----------



## rbautch

Those lines are what you need. First run the symlink script manually, which will create the flag in /var and reset all your symlinks. No need to reboot. You can test it out by deleting the flag and a couple of the symlinks, then rebooting to see if the symlinks get rebuilt. The flag is named /var/vardelete_flag.


----------



## djdavis75

Sorry, I took too long writing that other post and the answer got posted before mine.

I've attached my author file. I think I've got it now. I did move the code to restore the symlinks above the point where crond runs so cron would not fail due to no crontabs file. That should work, right?

I appreciate all the help.


----------



## dlmcmurr

Hey rbautch, cheer and others,

I'm getting ready to zipper my wife's DSR704, but I'm waiting a few weeks before I pull my ethernet cable to her location. (too hot in the attic!  )

So, how should I proceed with hers so she will not experience any problems with having no network connection, i.e. the slow/blank NPL? I do have the FA120 already and can temporarily connect it after the upgrade if that will help. I also have a serial cable that I can use to finish the upgrade.

Any pointers?

Thanks as always,
Dave


----------



## Kadex

ronkuba said:


> I had the same problem with my HR10-250. I found that what I was doing wrong. I was just shutting down the computer rather the doing the umount of the drive and halt and then pressing power to shut the computer off. It may sound stupid but it work for me and I didn't have a problem with my 2nd HR10-250. I hope that helps. By the way also using the D-Link adapter.


Didn't even see this post last night. Yeah, I did type unmount instead of umount and didn't catch the error the first time. I know I did it the second time though. I'm tempted to try the whole process from scratch just one more time.

Edit - Well I redid from from scratch and still no go. I can only guess there's a quirk with the adapter and have placed an order for a FA120. Not saying the other type won't work but maybe there's just something wrong with the one I have.


----------



## djdavis75

I'm helping a friend hack his Tivo. We took a 6.2 image from another box that had shows on it he wanted. Everything worked but we have error 51. I know I can run 51 killer and get rid of this message. But is there anyway to do this and keep the ability to play the encrypted shows on the box?

Thanks.


----------



## Arcady

Nope. Anything recorded before hacking can't be moved to a new box.


----------



## djdavis75

Thanks. But if I put the drive back in the Tivo the 6.2 image came from it shouldn't get error 51 and he can watch the shows on the drive?


----------



## Kadex

It appears I have finally found my problem in another forum. It is the adapter after all. This is what I found.

D-Link DUB-E100 (newer hardware version B1 will not work; look for versions up to A4)

Of course I have Ver. B1. I am waiting for the FA120 to show up, hopefully not long.

Edit - Appears to be a fairly recent discovery. Hope I don't get in trouble posting a link to the info. http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/7/3/327


----------



## Gunnyman

thanks for that info.
The FA120 won't let you down.


----------



## Lord Vader

Gunny, at what speed would an FA120 normally transfer a recording, assuming a USB 2.0 connection? I ask because after I Zippered my old man's HR10-250 and got everything up and running, including the FA120 USB connections and all, the xfer speed was around .68mb/ps or so. I'm just trying to guesstimate as to whether that's 2.0 speed or 1.1.

A 2-hour movie took about 45 minutes to download to his PC using that unnamed tie tool proggy.


----------



## Gunnyman

1 hr is roughly 12-18 minutes in standard definition for me.
I see, using tivotool 1600KB/s


----------



## Lord Vader

I wonder why it's taking him so long then. The show he downloaded was SD and not HD. Is it the program? That's the only one I've used, but if there's a better one you can recommend, feel free to PM me so we don't discuss that here.


----------



## Gunnyman

dlmcmurr said:


> Hey rbautch, cheer and others,
> 
> I'm getting ready to zipper my wife's DSR704, but I'm waiting a few weeks before I pull my ethernet cable to her location. (too hot in the attic!  )
> 
> So, how should I proceed with hers so she will not experience any problems with having no network connection, i.e. the slow/blank NPL? I do have the FA120 already and can temporarily connect it after the upgrade if that will help. I also have a serial cable that I can use to finish the upgrade.
> 
> Any pointers?
> 
> Thanks as always,
> Dave


The thing to be most careful about is 51 running 51 killer then recording a bunch of shows THEN running superpatch.
You will end up with unwatchable old recordings.
Use that serial cable to run tweak.sh and you'll be fine.
if you don't plug in the Network adapter you won't see the slow NPL problem as far as I know.


----------



## Gunnyman

Lord Vader said:


> I wonder why it's taking him so long then. The show he downloaded was SD and not HD. Is it the program? That's the only one I've used, but if there's a better one you can recommend, feel free to PM me so we don't discuss that here.


could be any number of issues.
I think in my case I just have a kick ass network. 
Plus there may be issues between the SD and HD Tivo. I don't have an HD Unit.


----------



## ForrestB

Using a 802.11g wireless bridge, it takes me about 10 minutes to transfer a 1 hour show from SD DirecTivo to SD DirecTivo using MRV. Using TivoTool, it takes about 16 minutes to convert to MPEG2


----------



## rbautch

Not that anyone's paying attention, but let's not get this thread locked by talking about extraction any further.


----------



## Lord Vader

Indeed. Good idea.


----------



## Cure

Russ, Gunny and Everyone -

Couple of quick questions:
1. Has anyone thought about making your FAQ on the wiki a sticky on the Underground? I'd be happy to help. 6,703 (and counting) is a lot of replies and the same questions come up repeatedly. I have seen Russ and Gunny patiently answer common questions like "run the Zipper on both drives?" more than once. Plus people on other threads ask about networking, HMO and MRV.
2. Is there a quick step to take to let 6.3 download onto the HR10-250 if and when it comes out? I just KNOW it'll come out the second I get done zippering.


----------



## Gunnyman

1) a sticky is a good idea
2) 6.3 is still just a RUMOR at this point.
It will be easy to move from 3.xx to it if it comes out.
Stay tuned.


----------



## tall1

Cure said:


> 2. Is there a quick step to take to let 6.3 download onto the HR10-250 if and when it comes out? I just KNOW it'll come out the second I get done zippering.


Then please zipper today. I had a leased HD-Tivo installed this past weekend, got the phone line connected and I'm anxioiusly waiting for 6.3 to be downloaded so I can back it up and place it on my tools CD.


----------



## rbautch

The easy part is letting it take the upgrade. The slightly-less easy part is letting it take the upgrade without wiping out all your hacks.


----------



## Cure

As you ably explained way back in Post #6418 ...

Well, when 6.3 comes out, we'll revisit the question, I'm sure.


----------



## ajk816

Newbie here, so be gentle...

I'm attempting to run the zipper.sh file but it's unable to mount the tivo drive. Here is the log:

Mounting tivo drive...
mount: you must specify the filesystem type
Unable to mount your Tivo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image on the drive, and that it is property connected to your PC.

One thing of note, the LBA48 CD i have will not recognize the drive as more than 137gigs, but the Weakness CD does. I thought it may have been a BIOS issue but I've tried it on more than one computer with the same result. So at this point I'm stuck. Any help would be greatly apprecaited.


----------



## Gunnyman

which LBA48 disk do you have?
Which channel is the drive located on?
drive power connector/ribbon cable are secure?


----------



## Lord Vader

Good questions, Gunny. I found that the best thing for someone not an expert in this to do is to simply call one of the local computer stores. I had forgotten about the channel issue, so when I picked up an old PC for $50, I asked the nice guy behind the counter to configure it the way I needed it, even telling him what I was going to do. He showed me where the connections went and explained the channel issue. Now I can recall exactly what's what.


----------



## ajk816

Version - ptvlba48-4[1].04DD.iso just downloaded today
My hard drives are on channel two
connections are secure


----------



## rbautch

ajk816 said:


> My hard drives are on channel two


What does this mean? Primary slave?

edit: this could also mean that there is no tivo software image on your drive.


----------



## Lord Vader

My old man's HR10-250 lost its Caller ID capability for some unknown reason. I thought it might be because he switched to Vonage, a VoIP service, but then we remembered that it was working fine after the switch from SBC to Vonage, but it went kaput the last couple days. Everything else is OK. Is there any way to check something regarding the Caller ID or re-up it, so to speak?


----------



## Gunnyman

is ncid running?
check this with ps


----------



## Lord Vader

I would imagine it should be running. What would I be looking for to make sure it is? I'm at his place right now, it happens.


----------



## Gunnyman

do ps from a bash prompt
ncid listed?


----------



## Lord Vader

206	root	556	S	./ncidd

That's what's listed as far as ncidd is concerned.


----------



## Gunnyman

ok then it's running
I seem to recall a way to make sure OSD is working but can't quite place the memory.


----------



## rpdre1

telnet in and copy/paste this (one line):



Code:


echo "i am testing osd" | out2osd

I have Vonage and Caller ID (ncid) works on my tivo.


----------



## Lord Vader

Me too. I can't recall it either.


----------



## Lord Vader

"Command not found." 

Oh well, it was worth the thought.


----------



## rpdre1

try this:



Code:


echo "i am testing osd" | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd

that should work.

then try:


Code:


echo "i am testing osd" | /var/hack/bin/out2osd

if that fails, you need to recreate the var symlinks (talked about a few days ago in this thread).


----------



## ajk816

rbautch said:


> What does this mean? Primary slave?
> 
> edit: this could also mean that there is no tivo software image on your drive.


The main hard drive is set up as master, the second hard drive is set up as slave. The hard drives themselves are "Secondary" in the BIOS, thus channel 2.

I ran InstantCake first to get the image on there. It says it was successful. My main concern, other than the error, is that the LBA48 CD doesn't see the drive as 250 gigs...


----------



## Popvideo

my apologies if this has been covered but I've gone thru the first 200 pages of this thread but can't find the answer: 

Gunnyman, you work on a MAC, right? did you setup and run Zipper from a MAC or PC? because I can't get the first command to run the enhancement scripts to work using Terminal in MAC OS X. is this an XP command line? i've tried on Win 2000 (Yuk) and it gives me the help screen. any help would be appreciated. 

popvideo


----------



## sjmaye

Gunnyman said:


> superpatch doesn't RUN on the HDTivo at all.


OK, so I am a complete noob to all this. I am just going review the steps and downloading all the needed files while waiting for my new drive to be delivered.

I got to downloading Superpatch and it only references series 6.x and 7.x.  I have a HR10-250 Directivo. Do I just skip this part of the procedure?


----------



## Gunnyman

Popvideo said:


> my apologies if this has been covered but I've gone thru the first 200 pages of this thread but can't find the answer:
> 
> Gunnyman, you work on a MAC, right? did you setup and run Zipper from a MAC or PC? because I can't get the first command to run the enhancement scripts to work using Terminal in MAC OS X. is this an XP command line? i've tried on Win 2000 (Yuk) and it gives me the help screen. any help would be appreciated.
> 
> popvideo


I used a PC
but terminal works fine on my mac
telnet -K tivo IP address.


----------



## Gunnyman

sjmaye said:


> OK, so I am a complete noob to all this. I am just going review the steps and downloading all the needed files while waiting for my new drive to be delivered.
> 
> I got to downloading Superpatch and it only references series 6.x and 7.x. I have a HR10-250 Directivo. Do I just skip this part of the procedure?


right. Superpatch is not required on the HD Tivo.


----------



## Gunnyman

ajk816 said:


> The main hard drive is set up as master, the second hard drive is set up as slave. The hard drives themselves are "Secondary" in the BIOS, thus channel 2.
> 
> I ran InstantCake first to get the image on there. It says it was successful. My main concern, other than the error, is that the LBA48 CD doesn't see the drive as 250 gigs...


so you have the drive set up on hdc then?
if the image is on the drive, I wouldn't be concerned about how big it thinks your drive is. when zipper asks where your HD is located are you telling it C (for hdc)


----------



## Cure

Doesn't Superpatch disable encryption, even on the HR10-250? If not, how do you do it?


----------



## Gunnyman

the tivoapp on the HDTiVo is patched manually. Essentially does what super patch does, but since super patch won't run on 3.xx software, we just patch Tivoapp instead.


----------



## ajk816

Gunnyman said:


> so you have the drive set up on hdc then?
> if the image is on the drive, I wouldn't be concerned about how big it thinks your drive is. when zipper asks where your HD is located are you telling it C (for hdc)


Exactly, I enter C since it's hdc, and it starts to process, then I get the filesystem type error.


----------



## Gunnyman

is this drive jumpered as cable select by any chance? If so change it to master.


----------



## ajk816

Yes, it's set to master (i.e. no jumper).


----------



## dw17

Hello: 

Thanks to all the help here and to Gunnyman and rbautch for the Zipper! 

I seem to be having an issue I have not seen here... 

the channel banner keeps changing settings... 

There are 3 modes, small (channel number icon only), medium (blue bar across the top of the screen with program title), and large (medium plus description of program) 

I prefer Medium. And have set that in my preferences, and use the right arrow key on the remote to cycle thru if need be...but it seems that everytime I go back to my TiVo it is back to large... 

Is this something the hacks would effect? Can I change it? 

HDVR2 with 160GB drive, zippered from new Instantcake image 

Thanks! 

dw


----------



## Gunnyman

nothing in the hacks that I am aware of mess with this. Mine is set at medium and stays that way.


----------



## Lord Vader

I have noticed that after a reboot, the channel banners default back to large size. One needs to press the right arrow to change it to medium size, and do it on both tuners. I've also noticed that the large banner is the default when one watches recorded shows, too.

This banner situation seems to be the same for all the DTIVO's, at least on my HDVR2's, Sony T60, and my father's HR10-250.


----------



## PRMan

I find if I ever hit the Info button, it reverts to large.


----------



## Lord Vader

It always will when pressing the "info" button because that does exactly what it's supposed to do--it gives you the channel and program's information. The channel banner size refers to when you change channels and the banner is up on the screen. Adjusting the size to small, medium, or large means whenever you change the channel the banner will be that size. It doesn't refer to using the "info" button, and it reverts back to default-large after a reboot.


----------



## sjmaye

mpost43062 said:


> Boot CD issues
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> in the zipper instructions it says...Copy the hacked kernel from the PTV Boot CD. It is located in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ.
> 
> When I make a boot cd it ends up with two BIN files.
> 
> What is my boot cd suppose to look like if done correctly. Since all I can see are two BIN files, I am not able to find the VMLINUX.GZ file.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark





Gunnyman said:


> use nero or whatever your favorite burning program is and choose burn cd image.
> the boot cd is an ISO.


I guess I did it wrong, too. I burned it as a cd image this time and got the following file structure:

_LIVE
_MENU
_ISOLINUX
S1_KERNE
S2_KERNE
AUTORUN.INF
WPSTART.EXE

I was then able to copy the VMLINUX_.GZ file as directed.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sjmaye

Gunnyman said:


> right. Superpatch is not required on the HD Tivo.


Hey, THX!

On the same line of the instructions it also says to download "set_mrv_name" .

When I went to the site specified it said that this file is now contained in Superpatch-67all. 
_
" the "Superpatch-67all enables Home Media Option(HMO/Music and Photos) and Multi-Room Viewing(MRV) for any supported tivo on which it is applied"_

Is this not needed for the HR10-250 model either? If it is where would it be downloaded?


----------



## rbautch

Set_mrv_name comes bundled with the superpatch zip file.


----------



## cheer

sjmaye said:


> Is this not needed for the HR10-250 model either? If it is where would it be downloaded?


Neither set_mrv_name nor the superpatch work on the HR10-250. I believe the Zipper automatically does the tivoapp patches on its own, but of course there's no way to enable HMO/MRV.


----------



## rbautch

The Zipper script still check for the existence of superpatch before it will proceed. I'll make that check conditional (on not having an HR10-250) on the next release.


----------



## Lord Vader

rpdre1 said:


> try this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo "i am testing osd" | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd
> 
> that should work.
> 
> then try:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo "i am testing osd" | /var/hack/bin/out2osd
> 
> if that fails, you need to recreate the var symlinks (talked about a few days ago in this thread).


Both of these work, so the OSD is fine. I wish I knew why Caller ID won't work.


----------



## sjmaye

Gunnyman said:


> The PTV net product is awesome though, I don't want anyone to think I was knocking it.


I am trying to compare the two. Are there additional features or functionality between the Zipper and PTVnet cd?

Is one better for extraction of recorded material for burning to DVD?


----------



## rbautch

sjmaye said:


> I am trying to compare the two. Are there additional features or functionality between the Zipper and PTVnet cd?
> 
> Is one better for extraction of recorded material for burning to DVD?


Neither product addresses extraction.


----------



## sjmaye

I have so many posts I am a bit dizzy on networking and wireless networking after I zipper my HR10-250. Can someone confirm/clarify a few things?


Networking enables me to send additional upgrades and perform other operations on my HR10-250 from my PC AND allows remote programming via the web

Networking is not  direct thru a wired RJ-45 network connector. I have/need to use a wired USB adapter.

If I want to use wireless "G" I have to connector a wireless bridge to the aforementioned wired nework adapter

Do I really need to have my network adapter ready at the time I first boot the zipper drive in the Directivo? Exactly what will I have to do via the network at the time of the first boot?

When you first bootup the zippered drive in your HR10-250 USB 1.1 is enabled and some other script/software must be run in order to enable USB 2.0?

And exactly how is that done?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rpdre1

1. yes.. the main attraction is extraction (that rhymes lol) but we can't discuss how specifically here (check the Wiki)

2. correct,
here's a good deal on a Netgear FA120 (highly recommended) for $12.95 shipped: http://justdeals.stores.yahoo.net/fa120r.html

that adapter goes out of stock often (it's out of stock now) but they get more a few days later. when you add it to your cart you'll see how many are in stock.

I'd wait a few days instead of paying $25-$30 for an adapter at retail.

3. correct.

4. you don't *need* to have the usb ethernet adapter ready,
but most of the hacks are installed when you run tweak.sh (a.k.a. The Enhancement Script, included in The Zipper) over telnet.

some of the "enhancements" in tweak.sh:

disabled encryption for all future recordings (superpatch),
permanant 30 sec skip,
those USB2.0 drivers,
and more

5. tweak.sh installs the USB2.0 drivers.


----------



## Popvideo

ok. One final question (maybe. <grin>)

i've run the Zipper on my HR10-250 in the PC. It said that everything worked. i install it back into the D-Tivo and boot up. the Linksys adapter (200M) shows green lights so the port is on. but the lights on my switch for that port are dark and the IP address that i assigned won't give a response to PING. am i missing something? i've ordered some new FA120s but want to make the Linksys work if possible and use the FA120s on my other boxes. any ideas? did i do something wrong with Zipper? i know it ran because the fakecall works.

just a suggestion for the Zipper docs, put in a link to the Wiki and mention the suggested hardware needed. i've had to search this whole thread to get the info on the FA120s and, while the thread is informative (and entertaining) reading, having the information up front would have saved me buying the Linksys adapter.

love the Zipper and can't wait to resolve this. thanks for the hard work and the patience with a novice hacker.

popvideo


----------



## sjmaye

Hi rpdre1,

Thanks for all the answers. I don't mean to ask questions that have been asked many times before. I truly have been reading a lot.

Let me make sure I understand.

1. yes.. the main attraction is extraction (that rhymes lol) but we can't discuss how specifically here (check the Wiki) 
*OK, so what the heck does "Wiki" mean and where can I find it? 
So, I will be able to do extractions after zipping, but we are not able to discuss here, right? *

2. correct,
here's a good deal on a Netgear FA120 (highly recommended) for $12.95 shipped: http://justdeals.stores.yahoo.net/fa120r.html that adapter goes out of stock often (it's out of stock now) but they get more a few days later. when you add it to your cart you'll see how many are in stock.

I'd wait a few days instead of paying $25-$30 for an adapter at retail. 
*Will do, thx for the tip!*

3. correct.

4. you don't *need* to have the usb ethernet adapter ready,
but most of the hacks are installed when you run tweak.sh (a.k.a. The Enhancement Script, included in The Zipper) over telnet. 
*So tweak.sh run automatically during the "Zipper"?*

some of the "enhancements" in tweak.sh:

disabled encryption for all future recordings (superpatch),
permanant 30 sec skip,
those USB2.0 drivers,
and more

5. tweak.sh installs the USB2.0 drivers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cheer

Popvideo said:


> i've run the Zipper on my HR10-250 in the PC. It said that everything worked. i install it back into the D-Tivo and boot up. the Linksys adapter (200M) shows green lights so the port is on. but the lights on my switch for that port are dark and the IP address that i assigned won't give a response to PING.


The current version (V2) of the Linksys USB200M does not work with stock Tivo drivers, unfortunately. You can either wait for your FA-120 to arrive or you can pull the drive and install updated drivers.

Search the forum -- I think Russ had a post on how to do that a while back.


----------



## cheer

sjmaye said:


> 1. yes.. the main attraction is extraction (that rhymes lol) but we can't discuss how specifically here (check the Wiki)
> *OK, so what the heck does "Wiki" mean and where can I find it?*


Check any of his posts -- there's a link in his signature.


> *
> So, I will be able to do extractions after zipping, but we are not able to discuss here, right? *


I'm not allowed to tell you. Even if the answer is yes. Which is very well might be.


> 4. you don't *need* to have the usb ethernet adapter ready,
> but most of the hacks are installed when you run tweak.sh (a.k.a. The Enhancement Script, included in The Zipper) over telnet.
> *So tweak.sh run automatically during the "Zipper"?*


Not automatically per se...the instructions have you telnet into your Tivo and run it.[/quote]


----------



## Popvideo

rpdre1 said:


> You can't run tweak.sh on your PC.
> 
> Yeah it is a catch 22...
> 
> I'll send you a script that will install the USB2.0 drivers on your HR10 when I get home later today.


Did you ever create this script because I'm running into the same issues? any help would be appreciated.

popvideo


----------



## rpdre1

I did, pm me for it.


----------



## Cybert

First off I want to thank Gunny and Rbautch for developing the Zipper. I am sure my hacking experience was much easier and I want to thank them for the support on this forum. 

I hacked my SDDVR40 on July 22nd and after running into a few issues I got is working well but over the past two days it has been VERY UNRESPONSIVE to the remote control. I push a button and might work half the time and sometimes I push the button 3 or 4 times before it does anything. I have tried two different remotes and replaced the batteries in my main one. Nothing seems to help. Is there any possibility it could be an issue with the hacks? I have never had a problem with this machine/remote before. 

Thanks again!
Cy


----------



## sjmaye

Many thanks to all for the help to this point!

I have imaged my new drive with instant cake. I have created the LB48 boot CD for HD Tivo HR10-250. I have tried the CD and it seems to work fine.

I am trying to create the tools CD, but the screenshot for the Tivo_Zipper Instructions confuses me and i just want to make sure I make this disc correctly.




















You will notice I am missing accept 000001, set_mrv_name, and superpatch-67 are missing.


I think I understand that I do not need the first item 000001 as it is the drive image I already installed with instantcake.


Based on prior replies I did not include superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1 or set_mrv_name_67 as it was said these were not needed for HD Tivo HR10-250

Lastly- assuming I am still on track with above, I have Nero 6 OEM edition. It makes no reference to _burning _ in "Joliet mode". The help section has a "Check for Joliet names"









*Anyone experience with Nero 6 have any tips on how to burn the tools CD correctly?*


----------



## Lord Vader

I didn't even bother with the Joliet mode (I used Nero 6), probably because I forgot about it, and the burn worked just fine anyway. It should work OK for you as well. Give it a shot.


----------



## sjmaye

Lord Vader said:


> I didn't even bother with the Joliet mode (I used Nero 6), probably because I forgot about it, and the burn worked just fine anyway. It should work OK for you as well. Give it a shot.


Hi Lord Vader,

You are right. I did the same thing and worked fine. I am ZIPPED!

I did find during the intial trials installs using the Zipper guide that I needed the Superpatch file on my tools CD. It may not have done anything, but on the first try the file was not there and the install aborted. Once I reburned with all the files on the Zipper guide it worked fine.

I kinda stumbled during the networking portion of the tool_cd install. It asked for a static IP address. I am NOT knowledgeable with networking, but I hunted and pecked thru my Linksys router admin screens and I think I found a static IP to use for the tivo(192.168.1.0) *If I was wrong can I change it later?*.

I was also surprised when I went to put in the SSID for wireless networking it said there was no wireless support for the HR10-250. I must have missed that in the guide and forum.

FYI- I also hit another potential snag on the imaging of the drive. Everything went smooth as silk, but at the very end I got,

*"Restore Done!"

"Not enough space to expand on A drive" * What does this mean? Should I be worried?

* "CONGRATULATIONS! Software installed..." *

I am discussing with someone on another forum, but have you seen this before?


----------



## rbautch

sjmaye said:


> I hunted and pecked thru my Linksys router admin screens and I think I found a static IP to use for the tivo(192.168.1.0) *If I was wrong can I change it later?*.


This is not a valid host IP address (actually it's your subnet address). You probably want something like 192.168.1.103. The last octet in the IP address doesn't have to be 103, it could be anything as long as it's not 0 or 255, or any IP that's already taken by one of the PC's on your network. In your router software, click on status, then local network, then DHCP clients table. This will show you the IP addresses that are already taken by your PC's. If you can't connect to your Tivo, then you can't change the IP address unless you run the Zipper again, or manually edit the author file with the new IP.


----------



## cheer

rbautch said:


> This is not a valid host IP address (actually it's your subnet address).


Assuming a /24 subnet, of course...it's quite possible (though, I must admit, very unlikely in this situation) for .0 (or .255) to be a valid host address.

--chris, just in an annoyingly pedantic mood


----------



## aaronwt

Just let the router only asign a specific IP address to the MAC address for the ethernet adapter on the TiVo. This is much easier than assigning the Tivo a specific address sicne you can change it in the router if you want. I have all 5 of my TiVos set up this way. The router I use is set for 221.214.32.116 through 120 for my TiVos. Each one with a specific IP address tht is only assigned to that specific MAC address for that specific TiVo.


----------



## sjmaye

rbautch said:


> This is not a valid host IP address (actually it's your subnet address). You probably want something like 192.168.1.103. The last octet in the IP address doesn't have to be 103, it could be anything as long as it's not 0 or 255, or any IP that's already taken by one of the PC's on your network. In your router software, click on status, then local network, then DHCP clients table. This will show you the IP addresses that are already taken by your PC's. If you can't connect to your Tivo, then you can't change the IP address unless you run the Zipper again, or manually edit the author file with the new IP.


Hi rbautch,

I did look at the router table and saw that as far as DHCP was concerned 192.168.1.103 was free, but I thought the IP had to be static. Wouldn't it be dynamic if it is on the DHCP table? I can just pick this one since it is available?

I may need to run the image again anyway. Did you see the message I got at the end of installing my image? it was

"Restore Done!" 
*"Not enough space to expand on A drive" * 
"CONGRATULATIONS! Software installed..."

Does the mesaage about not enough space mean something went wrong? I had to put the CD rom drive on Primary Master instead of slave. That's the only thing that seemed out of the ordinary.


----------



## ttodd1

aaronwt said:


> Just let the router only asign a specific IP address to the MAC address for the ethernet adapter on the TiVo. This is much easier than assigning the Tivo a specific address sicne you can change it in the router if you want. I have all 5 of my TiVos set up this way. The router I use is set for 221.214.32.116 through 120 for my TiVos. Each one with a specific IP address tht is only assigned to that specific MAC address for that specific TiVo.


Not all routers support this function.


----------



## sjmaye

aaronwt said:


> Just let the router only asign a specific IP address to the MAC address for the ethernet adapter on the TiVo. This is much easier than assigning the Tivo a specific address sicne you can change it in the router if you want. I have all 5 of my TiVos set up this way. The router I use is set for 221.214.32.116 through 120 for my TiVos. Each one with a specific IP address tht is only assigned to that specific MAC address for that specific TiVo.


Sounds easy. I am a bit confused on the static IP address the tools CD is requesting while I am running it and what you are talking about. It sounds like you are using DHCP. What make and model of router are you using and exactly how are you doing this?

I am using a Linksys WRT54G router. I have a couple places I am looking.

There is a DHCP Active IP Table listing all the devices on my lan along with the IP that was assigned.

There is also a place to disable DHCP Server in the Network setup area. I would assume this is where you can go to assigning static IPs to your devices.


----------



## tall1

ttodd1 said:


> Not all routers support this function.


Yup. Nice idea if your router supports it. My POS Dlink did, my Belkin doesn't. But I needed Belkin for it's wireless bridge capability.


----------



## tall1

Lord Vader said:


> Both of these work, so the OSD is fine. I wish I knew why Caller ID won't work.


Do you have more than one Tivo on your LAN? There are modifications that need to be done to your author file and ncid.conf if you do have multiple Tivos that you setup for caller ID.


----------



## pendragn

sjmaye said:


> Sounds easy. I am a bit confused on the static IP address the tools CD is requesting while I am running it and what you are talking about. It sounds like you are using DHCP. What make and model of router are you using and exactly how are you doing this?


<snip>

I posted something, apparently after sniffing too much glue, and it was incorrect. If you got my post in an alert, print it out and burn it.

thanks,
tk


----------



## Lord Vader

tall1 said:


> Do you have more than one Tivo on your LAN? There are modifications that need to be done to your author file and ncid.conf if you do have multiple Tivos that you setup for caller ID.


No. This is my father's HR10-250, his sole DTIVO.


----------



## tall1

Lord Vader said:


> No. This is my father's HR10-250, his sole DTIVO.


You can edit ncid.conf and change set Host from 127.0.0.1 to his static IP address, restart the Tivo and see if that works. Good luck. Obviously for others reading this post, you have to have caller ID service enabled from your phone company.


----------



## sjmaye

rbautch said:


> This is not a valid host IP address (actually it's your subnet address). You probably want something like 192.168.1.103. The last octet in the IP address doesn't have to be 103, it could be anything as long as it's not 0 or 255, or any IP that's already taken by one of the PC's on your network. In your router software, click on status, then local network, then DHCP clients table. This will show you the IP addresses that are already taken by your PC's. If you can't connect to your Tivo, then you can't change the IP address unless you run the Zipper again, or manually edit the author file with the new IP.


I read up on use of static IPs with my router. Seems remarkably simple (I hope). I tried it by switching my PC to static IP and it worked fine.

Since I had to run the zipper again I thought I would reimage the drive in an effort to take care of the , "Not enough space to expand on A drive" error.

I extracted the 000001 file from the Instantcake with Winrar and placed it on the tools CD as shown in the Zipper Guide. Everything worked fine this time.

When asked for the static IP I entered the one I selected that was not already used in the DHCP clients table and entered the ip address for my router. The Zipper ended fine.

Ready to boot in Tivo once I get my USB ethernet adapter.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## kewashi

First, a big thumbs up and thanks to Rbautch and Gunnyman and the dozens of others who posted the "unguides" and advice on this forum and ************. I have been reading them for over a year now waiting for the right moment to take the plunge. Well this last week was it. I undid my tivo screws and went to town... All went perfectly well without a hitch on my Hughes SD-DVR40, which I upgraded to 160Gigs plus zipper. I lucked out when I discovered that my Linksys 200M was a generation 1 unit, so it worked flawlessly. 

I am using fixed IP numbers which worked fine. One thing I did slightly different from the zipper directions was I followed the MFS Tools2 instructions to first make an image on my new disk. From there I followed the zipper directions and all went perfectly. All of my extensions installed flawlessly as well, including those described on the zipper wiki.

The one issue I am having is I wanted to add some enahncements but the file system is read only. My question is, can I just remount it as rw and add them and then remount as ro? Or is it safe to add them to /var/hack without worrying about them dissappering later?

Now that I have my tivo on my network I am itching to get my other one on the network too. Unfortunately this one is an R10 which isn't hackable without a prom. And as many have said on this forum, it is much easier to just pick up another system on ebay than it is to fix the R10. Is there anything I can do with this R10 other than use it in the kids room or as a paperweight?


----------



## Gunnyman

use rw then ro /var WILL be emptied at some point it happens to everyone.


----------



## Lord Vader

kewashi said:


> Is there anything I can do with this R10 other than use it in the kids room or as a paperweight?


Throw it out the window and hope it konks some liberal in the head.


----------



## Popvideo

With much thanks to Gunnyman and especially rpdre1, I am now online with my first hacked HR10-250!!!!

Once i got the USB 2.0 drivers going (thanks, rpde1), the zipper and enhancements scripts worked flawlessly! i look forward to doing my other HR10 in the near future.

Questions for Gunnyman, I used the Terminal program on my Mac to get into the HR10 and it worked great for the scripts but when i log in now, i'm getting double letters. i've tried a fix from rpde1 but it didn't work. i assume this is a Mac Terminal issue. any thoughts on how to fix it? also, how do i start the vserver program on the HR10 so that I can use TivoTool (http://www.tivotool.com/downloads/downloads.html) to view my files?

thanks again to this list and all of the help I received. I can now take apart my HR10 in 4 minutes flat!! when i shave off another minute, i'm going out for the Olympics!!

Popvideo


----------



## Gunnyman

Popvideo:
telnet -K ipaddress
you can start vserver by doing vserver & at a bash prompt.
or add that line to your author file.


----------



## sjmaye

I am at the point to mount the hack drive in to my HR10-250. As I have the brown thumb of networking I am trying to make absolutely sure the usb network adapter I use has the highest chance for success. 

Based on the posts this is the Netgear FA120. I think I have almost spent as much time looking for this as it took to get the drive hacked.

The only place I see these available are on ebay. I am not adverse to purchasing there, but would prefer to buy from an online store. 

It seems odd that every online dealer shows "out of stock", "back ordered", or "discontinued". 

Has the Netgear FA120 been discontinued? 

I really want to move ahead with this project. I just need this adapter. Anyone have one to sell?


----------



## ForrestB

This place has NetGear FA120 advertised for $12 http://justdeals.stores.yahoo.net/fa120r.html

You can usually find them on ebay for about $20 - though not right now.


----------



## sjmaye

ForrestB said:


> This place has NetGear FA120 advertised for $12 http://justdeals.stores.yahoo.net/fa120r.html


Hey Thx for the link. I have been keeping an eye on them for the last several days, but no cigar. Always out of stock. I will just keep watching.


----------



## vogeldude

I just completed the installation of Zipper on an 160gb drive with an existing 6.2 image. Everything seem to go well with no errors. I started the unit, it rebooted during start up as it should, and I'm receiving all channels. 

I then tried to Telnet to the unit and received the following error: "Could not open connection to host, on port 23: Connect failed" 

I am using an AMtek ADM8511 network adapter. all my IP addresses are correct I can ping the tivo. is this because of the network adapter I am using or am I missing something?


----------



## Gunnyman

if you can ping the tivo
the culprits are ususally hardware/software firewalls


----------



## otamcnet

Cybert said:


> First off I want to thank Gunny and Rbautch for developing the Zipper. I am sure my hacking experience was much easier and I want to thank them for the support on this forum.
> 
> Cy


Yeah I concur. I had to do a quick and dirty reconfiguration of two tivo boxes Sunday afternoon, and was complete within an hour - Kids didn't even moan. Thanks for all your efforts. T


----------



## Skippy

I've done the manual hack process a few times in the past and, due to a recent disk failure, have to re-create a drive for my S4120 (a great excuse for the 500GB upgrade, though). This is my first time doing the Zipper, however (thanks guys for saving me hours!).

1. I created the tools disk including an old backup image from my 4120
2. I installed the image and rebooted from the PTV Boot Disk (I hope 4.01 wasn't too old)
3. I've gotten to the IP Address question and am not sure how to proceed seeing as I'd like to use DHCP. My config is as follows:
- Living Room HDVR2 -> Linksys USB2.0 NIC -> WRT54GS (configured as a wireless bridge with WDS to the Home Office WRT54GS)
- Bedroom S4120 -> Linksys USB2.0 NIC -> WRT54GS (configured as a wireless bridge with WDS to the Home Office WRT54GS)
- Home Office: WRT54GS acts as a DHCP server providing virtually-static IP addresses based on MAC Address for the entire network

NOTE: I'm running 3rd-party firmware on my WRT54s that give me the WDS and virtual-static capabilities, so yes, this really is the config even though Linksys can't do this natively.

Can the Zipper configure the disk for DHCP?

Thanks for the help, guys!

-- Skipster10


----------



## rbautch

Skippy said:


> I've done the manual hack process a few times in the past and, due to a recent disk failure, have to re-create a drive for my S4120 (a great excuse for the 500GB upgrade, though). This is my first time doing the Zipper, however (thanks guys for saving me hours!).
> 
> 1. I created the tools disk including an old backup image from my 4120
> 2. I installed the image and rebooted from the PTV Boot Disk (I hope 4.01 wasn't too old)
> 3. I've gotten to the IP Address question and am not sure how to proceed seeing as I'd like to use DHCP. My config is as follows:
> - Living Room HDVR2 -> Linksys USB2.0 NIC -> WRT54GS (configured as a wireless bridge with WDS to the Home Office WRT54GS)
> - Bedroom S4120 -> Linksys USB2.0 NIC -> WRT54GS (configured as a wireless bridge with WDS to the Home Office WRT54GS)
> - Home Office: WRT54GS acts as a DHCP server providing virtually-static IP addresses based on MAC Address for the entire network
> 
> NOTE: I'm running 3rd-party firmware on my WRT54s that give me the WDS and virtual-static capabilities, so yes, this really is the config even though Linksys can't do this natively.
> 
> Can the Zipper configure the disk for DHCP?
> 
> Thanks for the help, guys!
> 
> -- Skipster10


Sure. Run the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script on your tivo, and follow the prompts.


----------



## vogeldude

I found out what my problem was. I wish could tell you it was a firewall issue or some else but it was me just being a big dumb A . When I was typing in "telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress" that is exactly what i was typing in not "telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.101 .
Thanks for all you help but sometimes you just cant fix stupid.


----------



## rbautch

vogeldude said:


> I found out what my problem was. I wish could tell you it was a firewall issue or some else but it was me just being a big dumb A . When I was typing in "telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress" that is exactly what i was typing in not "telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.101 .
> Thanks for all you help but sometimes you just cant fix stupid.


I can see this edit to the Zipper wiki troubleshooting section:
.....
Is your network adapter compatible?
Do you have a firewall running?
Are you a dumbass?


----------



## starbiker99

1. compatible with what?
2. whats a firewall?
3. I dont think so!


LMAO


----------



## dishdudes

With the Netgear FA120 getting more difficult to find, has anyone found an alternate replacement to use that is available? Is Netgear continuing to make this model or is it discontinued?


----------



## nlayton

A little confusion installing the zipper?

When attached to the pc the script asks for static IP address and router ip address
No problem

when running tweak.sh after it is installed in the tivo the first thing it does is try to download the latest enhancements file. It fails, then asks if you want to adjust DNS. If you say yes, it asks for "Please enter the IP address of your router" which is not the IP address of the DNS and/or nameserver.

Router and nameserver are 2 different things, they may or maynot have the same IP address. the script wants the DNS/nameserver not the router. It shoudl ask for the nameserver or DNS server address not router address.

Also in the file /etc/resolv.conf it says nameserver and it has the ip address of my router, not the address of my name server?
Should I edit that file to correct it?

At no place in any of the scripts did it ask me for the DNS/nameserver, did I miss something??

After I figured out that little IP address issue, it installed fine, but it took some digging to figure what the issue was. I think it could have been easier if the script just had asked the correct question.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rbautch

nlayton said:


> A little confusion installing the zipper?
> 
> When attached to the pc the script asks for static IP address and router ip address
> No problem
> 
> when running tweak.sh after it is installed in the tivo the first thing it does is try to download the latest enhancements file. It fails, then asks if you want to adjust DNS. If you say yes, it asks for "Please enter the IP address of your router" which is not the IP address of the DNS and/or nameserver.
> 
> Router and nameserver are 2 different things, they may or maynot have the same IP address. the script wants the DNS/nameserver not the router. It shoudl ask for the nameserver or DNS server address not router address.
> 
> Also in the file /etc/resolv.conf it says nameserver and it has the ip address of my router, not the address of my name server?
> Should I edit that file to correct it?
> 
> At no place in any of the scripts did it ask me for the DNS/nameserver, did I miss something??
> 
> After I figured out that little IP address issue, it installed fine, but it took some digging to figure what the issue was. I think it could have been easier if the script just had asked the correct question.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


The script doesn't ask you for your DNS address because most people don't know what DNS is. While the drive was in your pc, it should have copied the files archive called rbautch_files.tgz from the CD to your drive, obviating the need to download it on the Tivo side when running tweak.sh. Tweak.sh recognizes that the tgz archive is there, and never attempts to download it or use DNS. Sounds like something went awry there for you. FYI, I'm going to change the default DNS on the next version of the Zipper from using your IP to using a universal DNS that should work for most people. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## nlayton

nlayton said:


> Also in the file /etc/resolv.conf it says nameserver and it has the ip address of my router, not the address of my name server?
> Should I edit that file to correct it?


Never mind on that... I just used tivowebplus to make the change to my DNS server IP address


----------



## pendragn

The Zipper was meant (obviously) to make things as easy as possible. Most SOHO routers forward DNS requests, so initially when it's asking for the router address it uses that as the DNS server too. In some cases (including my own) that is not correct. The good news is that in most cases if you have someone that knows what a DNS or nameserver is, they are probably technically proficient enough to make the changes manually.

tk


----------



## gr1zzly

Have DSR704 with Linksys USB11 v2.8 have power light and flashing link light but no connectivity. WEP is off. The Tivo unit did not reboot after the first startup like the instructions say it will. I've started from scratch three times now to no avial. Any suggestions?

Regards,
Mark H.


----------



## gr1zzly

Got it. Used serial port to set up wireless and it connects fine now. 

Mark H.


----------



## nlayton

pendragn said:


> The good news is that in most cases if you have someone that knows what a DNS or nameserver is, they are probably technically proficient enough to make the changes manually.


I guess that was kind of my point, the whole idea of the zipper (I think) was to make it simpler faster and easier to hack the tivo. It's a great idea by the way, something I toyed with for a long time before they beat me to it. 
I think for the most part it works great and can still be improved in a lot of ways.

But.......If you are asking for the router IP address and you really want the DNS ip address only some who is technically proficient is going to solve that issue.

Thus, not making it easy for 90% of the people who are going to try it.

BTW rbautch --> the file 'rbautch_file.tgz' is on the cd as it should be but apparently never got copied to the drive.
The cd was made without a tivo image since I just wanted to apply it to a already upgraded drive. So maybe the glitch was in that area?


----------



## slydog75

nlayton said:


> I guess that was kind of my point, the whole idea of the zipper (I think) was to make it simpler faster and easier to hack the tivo. It's a great idea by the way, something I toyed with for a long time before they beat me to it.
> I think for the most part it works great and can still be improved in a lot of ways.
> 
> But.......If you are asking for the router IP address and you really want the DNS ip address only some who is technically proficient is going to solve that issue.
> 
> Thus, not making it easy for 90% of the people who are going to try it.
> 
> BTW rbautch --> the file 'rbautch_file.tgz' is on the cd as it should be but apparently never got copied to the drive.
> The cd was made without a tivo image since I just wanted to apply it to a already upgraded drive. So maybe the glitch was in that area?


Except that for most people who are not technically proficient the router address will work fine as the DNS address. It works fine as MY DNS address and I AM techncially proficient.


----------



## jjoboh

my tivo harddrive reported success with the zipper but when i reinstal it to tivo it wont reboot what could the problem be all that happens is the tv screen blinks
this is a hr10 250 HD tivo


----------



## Gunnyman

jumpers
ribbon cable on the HD and make sure you haven't done anything to the little white one that runs to the front of the unit.
power cable


----------



## jjoboh

if i moved the jumpers is there a correction for this or is it generally over


----------



## Gunnyman

put the jumper to either master or cable select.


----------



## jjoboh

the jumper is on cable select,i even tried master it does not boot


----------



## Lord Vader

Try redoing the whole thing from scratch, with the jumper on master, and see if that works.


----------



## jjoboh

started from scratch with jumper on master the hack was succesfull but it wont reboot in tivo 
is the reboot supposed to be quick?


----------



## Lord Vader

Reboot takes about 5 minutes. It should first boot up normally, then when it does, you telnet into it and run the tweak.sh script, then it will reboot again on its own--at least, that's what's SUPPOSED to happen.


----------



## tall1

jjoboh said:


> started from scratch with jumper on master the hack was succesfull but it wont reboot in tivo
> is the reboot supposed to be quick?


Is this a single or dual drive installation?


----------



## jjoboh

single drive instalation


----------



## rbautch

You could also manually reboot it by unplugging/replugging.


----------



## tec007

Ok, first let me say I DID search for all the "green screen" references here and none have been any help.

Downloaded (three time) PTV and Instatcake. 
Burn several copies.
Placed the NEW 400G HD as hda on three different machines varying in age using three different CD drives on hdc.
Tried the drive as CS and Master.
Everytime I put the unit in I get the Green Screen and then the unit reboots. It's stuck in a loop with the green screen and rebooting.

What else can I try?


----------



## Gunnyman

what kind of Tivo?
You bought Instantcake. Did You buy the 5 dollar Boot CD as well?


----------



## tec007

Gunnyman said:


> what kind of Tivo?
> You bought Instantcake. Did You buy the 5 dollar Boot CD as well?


Hey Gunny,

It's a h10-250 and ya I got the boot cd and the correct cake. Just tried different IDE cables with no luck.


----------



## Gunnyman

I am hoping you are doing this with a new HD and not the factory one.
Follow the directions at http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php
for backing up then restoring your old factory drive to a new one.
After that, run the zipper.


----------



## tec007

Gunnyman said:


> I am hoping you are doing this with a new HD and not the factory one.
> Follow the directions at http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php
> for backing up then restoring your old factory drive to a new one.
> After that, run the zipper.


Yep, it's a brand NEW drive the orignal one is sitting safe in a static bag.


----------



## tec007

Gunnyman said:


> I am hoping you are doing this with a new HD and not the factory one.
> Follow the directions at http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php
> for backing up then restoring your old factory drive to a new one.
> After that, run the zipper.


So are you telling me that I need to restore an image of the original drive onto the new drive before I can use the "cake" image? Really? I thought that was the point of the image on instantcake.


----------



## Gunnyman

no instead of cake
cake may be corrupt or something


----------



## tec007

Gunnyman said:


> no instead of cake
> cake may be corrupt or something


Which is more likely:

1 a bad image ( I downloaded it three different times )

2 or a bad NEW harddrive.

I hate to do anything with the original hd. Afraid I may screw it up.


----------



## Gunnyman

backing it up and restoring it to the new drive won't do anything to the old drive especially if you follow the directions.
A bad new drive is possible of course.


----------



## tec007

Gunnyman said:


> backing it up and restoring it to the new drive won't do anything to the old drive especially if you follow the directions.
> A bad new drive is possible of course.


Ok Gunny,

Put a copy of the original image onto the new drive.
Put the drive back in the machine to make sure it works before applying the hacks.

Tivo booted, Got the power-up screen, got the alomost there screen, got the DirecTV screen with the receiving data from the sat screen BUT it was distorted going acrossed the middle.

The it finishes that screen the video goes black but I can hear music.

Bad restore or backup?


----------



## Gunnyman

I am starting to doubt the voracity of the new Hard Drive.


----------



## tec007

Gunnyman said:


> I am starting to doubt the voracity of the new Hard Drive.


ya, at least it took the image this time. Just have no video. At lease on the HDMI out. Maybe I'll check the composit or S-video.


----------



## Gunnyman

ok this is the back up so do a clear and delete everything and see if you get video back
note you will have to re -run guided setup if you do this.
conversely you can run the zipper on it and 51killer.tcl will run when the unit boots up.


----------



## tec007

Gunnyman said:


> ok this is the back up so do a clear and delete everything and see if you get video back
> note you will have to re -run guided setup if you do this.
> conversely you can run the zipper on it and 51killer.tcl will run when the unit boots up.


Ran the zipper hacks real quick before I saw your reply. They seemed to take.
Plugged in the component ports and I have video on them. The unit seems to be functioning although I didn't really get to play with it too much. The wife is watching that damn "America's got Talent". 

Tried to connect via Telnet but had no luck although I see the USB/NIC light is now on so the USB port must be powered.


----------



## tec007

So I'm thinking the HDMI port died. After doing some reading it seems to be common. I'll try putting the original drive in today and see if it comes back. If not would think that means it's the harware.

Also I may have a bad USB/Ether. I get the power light but no link light. I swapper the cable and the port on the switch.

Is there anyway to confirm that Zipper worked up to the point of telneting in?


----------



## Gunnyman

which USB ethernet adapter are you using?


----------



## tec007

Gunnyman said:


> which USB ethernet adapter are you using?


wow, you're fast. An old Netgear FR101.

Edit: sorry meant FA101


----------



## Gunnyman

not familiar with that model I bet it's not compatible. The HDTivo is very picky.
Try to locate a netgear FA120


----------



## tec007

Gunnyman said:


> not familiar with that model I bet it's not compatible. The HDTivo is very picky.
> Try to locate a netgear FA120


The FA120s are getting hard to find now days...


----------



## nlayton

tec007 said:


> The FA120s are getting hard to find now days...


http://search.ebay.com/netgear-fa120_W0QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ1QQmaxrecordsreturnedZ300


----------



## Lord Vader

Maybe it's just me, but I just don't feel comfortable buying a refurbished FA120, or any other refurbed techno gadget. I'd prefer them new, even if that means spending $10-$15 more for it. Why are so many of these things sold only as refurb units?


----------



## rbautch

There are 3 or 4 other adapters that use the same chipset as the FA120 and will work fine. I know Hawking and D-link are two of them. Check the adapter list on the tivo website for the specific model numbers. 

FYI, I have 3 re-furbed FA120's, and they've been working fine for a year. At $12 each, I'm really not all that concerned about one going bad.


----------



## nlayton

Lord Vader said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I just don't feel comfortable buying a refurbished FA120, or any other refurbed techno gadget. I'd prefer them new, even if that means spending $10-$15 more for it. Why are so many of these things sold only as refurb units?


I totally agree, but refurbed has to be better than none at all.

Until someone figures out a good currently produced alternative, you might be stuck with a refurbished one, and if it works what is the difference??


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> ...FYI, I have 3 re-furbed FA120's, and they've been working fine for a year. At $12 each, I'm really not all that concerned about one going bad.


I have 4 refurb'ed FA120's. All are working great for almost a year now. I don't believe there is much risk in buying a refurbed device like this adaptor (solid state, no moving parts).


----------



## tec007

rbautch said:


> There are 3 or 4 other adapters that use the same chipset as the FA120 and will work fine. I know Hawking and D-link are two of them. Check the adapter list on the tivo website for the specific model numbers.
> 
> FYI, I have 3 re-furbed FA120's, and they've been working fine for a year. At $12 each, I'm really not all that concerned about one going bad.


Got a D-Link DUB-E100 ordered. Should be here Monday.

Is there a way to run the rest of zipper without the network connection?


----------



## dillan

Hey Guys. I have to say when I ran the zipper 6 months ago it did everything I wanted it to do and it has been working fantastically. So major props to the guys that put it together.

I am running into a couple issues now though that I can't quite figure out.

I have a Hughes DirecTivo SD-DVR 80 that I zippered and put a 300gb hard drive in as well as the linksys 200m usb ethernet adapter.
I followed all the reccomended steps on the zipper website to the letter.

I have 3 main problems:

The first problem is that the tivo is randomly recording show on channels I don't have, and that are not in the season pass manager or to-do list. Also the Tivo suggestions stuff is turned off.

Second the Tivo is no longer able to pickup my local stations (I have the 2 satallite dish setup) while my other standard (non-tivo) reciever works great.

Third I can no longer connect to the tivo via telnet or ftp.

Now you may be thinking my tivo has become a dud consider this: I also have a 160gb hard drive that I used sleepers script with running the 4.1 tivo software (ugh... slow) and when I put that in all my problems magically disapear.

Now yes I have searched the wiki's and threads high and low to no avail so any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

tec007 said:


> Got a D-Link DUB-E100 ordered. Should be here Monday.
> 
> Is there a way to run the rest of zipper without the network connection?


Yes, with a serial connection.


----------



## rbautch

dillan said:


> Hey Guys. I have to say when I ran the zipper 6 months ago it did everything I wanted it to do and it has been working fantastically. So major props to the guys that put it together.
> 
> I am running into a couple issues now though that I can't quite figure out.
> 
> I have a Hughes DirecTivo SD-DVR 80 that I zippered and put a 300gb hard drive in as well as the linksys 200m usb ethernet adapter.
> I followed all the reccomended steps on the zipper website to the letter.
> 
> I have 3 main problems:
> 
> The first problem is that the tivo is randomly recording show on channels I don't have, and that are not in the season pass manager or to-do list. Also the Tivo suggestions stuff is turned off.
> 
> Second the Tivo is no longer able to pickup my local stations (I have the 2 satallite dish setup) while my other standard (non-tivo) reciever works great.
> 
> Third I can no longer connect to the tivo via telnet or ftp.
> 
> Now you may be thinking my tivo has become a dud consider this: I also have a 160gb hard drive that I used sleepers script with running the 4.1 tivo software (ugh... slow) and when I put that in all my problems magically disapear.
> 
> Now yes I have searched the wiki's and threads high and low to no avail so any assistance is greatly appreciated.


1. Take a look at the channelprefs module in tivowebplus, and look a the "channels you recieve" to make sure if squares with your actual channels. If not adjust them. 2. Call DirecTv and tell them you're not getting locals - they'll send a refresh signal though the satellite. 3. Not being able to connect could be many things. If it's nothing on the Wiki troubleshooting guide, they either connect a serial cable and check your IP params, or rezipper the drive.


----------



## tec007

rbautch said:


> Yes, with a serial connection.


Ok, can ya point me to the directions or is it a secret.


----------



## ttodd1

tec007 said:


> Ok, can ya point me to the directions or is it a secret.


Check out the picture to make one:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4262884&&#post4262884


----------



## rbautch

Can also be purchased. Search the forum for "serial cable", and you'll get a bazillion hits.


----------



## tec007

ttodd1 said:


> Check out the picture to make one:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4262884&&#post4262884


thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

Many older model digital cameras have the proper serial cables you'd need. I know the cable with my old Kodak DC works.


----------



## rpdre1

here's someone selling Tivo serial cables on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-TiVo-to-PC-...ryZ11725QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$5.99 buy-it-now + $3.36 shipping

3 left... If he sells out at that link, check his other auctions for more cables.

He's been selling for a while, I bought my cable from him back in January.


----------



## tec007

Thanks everyone. Got the cable made already. Gonna try to get it set up tonight yet.

Once you've established a serial connection can you then telnet in?


----------



## tec007

Ok, here's a stupid question. When entering the dialing prefix ,#211 how do you get the comma from the remote?


----------



## SteelersFan

tec007 said:


> Ok, here's a stupid question. When entering the dialing prefix ,#211 how do you get the comma from the remote?


Here's a hint: It's big and yellow.


----------



## gamo62

This is what I get from the log:
TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
backup
channelprefs
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 4.0.2--
-Root directory mounted read-write
-Friday, August 11, 2006, 10:12 AM, local time
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
--caching 669 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
wishlists
xplusz
Accepting Connections

What do I need to check next? the IP is set at a static address at a port of 8080. Any and all help appreciated. Tytools works fine as does Telnet and FTP.

G.W.


----------



## DV8Ways

I'm new to the Tivo Community, so please be gentle... 

I'm looking to hack my RCA DRV40 and judging by the 229 pages in this thread, I'm a few years behind... I've been reading for a few days now and can't really make heads or tails of anything... I would like to upgrade my drive size and add network capabilities... 

I would be extremely grateful if someone could point me in the right direct... a step by step tutorial would be great... 

Any help is greaty appreciated...


----------



## SteelersFan

DV8Ways said:


> I'm new to the Tivo Community, so please be gentle...
> 
> I'm looking to hack my RCA DRV40 and judging by the 229 pages in this thread, I'm a few years behind... I've been reading for a few days now and can't really make heads or tails of anything... I would like to upgrade my drive size and add network capabilities...
> 
> I would be extremely grateful if someone could point me in the right direct... a step by step tutorial would be great...
> 
> Any help is greaty appreciated...


You're so close...  Look in the first post of this thread. There is a link to the Zipper instructions.


----------



## smolz

Followed the directions for the zipper disk. I put the disk in the Tivo and booted up. It rebooted like it said it would and i was able to telnet to the tivo. I walked away before I ran the hacks. When I cam back the screen showed that it had lost connection. I tried to telnet and was unable to. I have tried to re-bake the drive and re-zipper the disk. But now whenever i put the newly created drive in the Tivo it never reboots and I can never telnet into the box??

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## rbautch

gamo62 said:


> What do I need to check next? the IP is set at a static address at a port of 8080. Any and all help appreciated. Tytools works fine as does Telnet and FTP.
> 
> G.W.


If your using port 8080, they type xx.xx.xx.xx:8080 into your web broweser, instead of just the ip address.


----------



## rbautch

DV8Ways said:


> I'm new to the Tivo Community, so please be gentle...
> 
> I'm looking to hack my RCA DRV40 and judging by the 229 pages in this thread, I'm a few years behind... I've been reading for a few days now and can't really make heads or tails of anything... I would like to upgrade my drive size and add network capabilities...
> 
> I would be extremely grateful if someone could point me in the right direct... a step by step tutorial would be great...
> 
> Any help is greaty appreciated...


If you follow the Zipper directions, there's really no reason to read any of this thread.


----------



## rbautch

smolz said:


> Followed the directions for the zipper disk. I put the disk in the Tivo and booted up. It rebooted like it said it would and i was able to telnet to the tivo. I walked away before I ran the hacks. When I cam back the screen showed that it had lost connection. I tried to telnet and was unable to. I have tried to re-bake the drive and re-zipper the disk. But now whenever i put the newly created drive in the Tivo it never reboots and I can never telnet into the box??
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Try rebooting manually by unplugging/replugging your power cord.


----------



## smolz

I did try rebooting with the unplug/plug method. Is there a specific time that i should unplug the Tivo. It just seems wierd that it worked that first time. Is there a reason that it would the first time i zippered the drive? Then after that even though i have redone the drive it doesn't reboot and set the network options. I am using a linksys wireless adapter


----------



## jjoboh

once i have the serial cable connected how do i run the enhancement script


----------



## rbautch

smolz said:


> I did try rebooting with the unplug/plug method. Is there a specific time that i should unplug the Tivo. It just seems wierd that it worked that first time. Is there a reason that it would the first time i zippered the drive? Then after that even though i have redone the drive it doesn't reboot and set the network options. I am using a linksys wireless adapter


Don't know why it wouldn't reboot the second time around. Next time you try the Zipper, before you unmount your drive, check two things:

1. There should be a file called /tivo/reboot_flag on your drive. This signals the author file to reboot the tivo the first time it encouters it.

2. Check your author file for a line that reads something like:


Code:


tivosh /hacks/network.tcl $ipaddress $routerip

.

If these two things are present, your network parameters should get set, then your tivo should reboot.


----------



## rbautch

jjoboh said:


> once i have the serial cable connected how do i run the enhancement script


Use hyperterminal or some other terminal emulator to establish a connection. Hit the return key a few times to get a bash prompt. Then run it the same way you would if you were telnetted in.


----------



## DV8Ways

Oh wise and great gods of Tivo... I have been doing some more ready (Thanks to you guys I found the right place) and came across a question... I understand what I need to do now but I'm not sure which method would be best to use... I read up on the Zipper and also did some reading on PTVnets Utility CD... What are the Advantage/Disadvantages of these 2 methods... 

In the end, I'm hoping to be able to transfer my recordings to my PC for viewing over the internet via Orb (Not sure if anyone is familiar with Orb.) Basically Orb allows you to stream media from your home PC through the internet, good stuff...

Another Question: After I have used the Zipper or PTVnet, which ever method I wind up using, will I have the capability of transfering my recordings or is there somewhere else I should be reading for this info...

Again, thanks for all the help...


----------



## rbautch

There's a thread floating around here somewhere that discusses the differences between the Zipper and PTVnet. Both will not allow you to extract programs from your tivo, but they both provide the necessary first step of disabling the chain of trust and hacking the tivo. Talk of extraction is no allowed on this site. After you run PTVnet or the Zipper, head over to DDB and look at the extraction threads.

BTW, I love watching my extracted programs through orb. In fact, I can remotely connect to my tivo from anywhere in the world, view what's in my now playing list, extract it, and then stream it to my hotel room. Very nice!


----------



## rbautch

I posted version 1.6 on the website. Changes are as follows:

1. Using latest version of NCID 0.65.

2. Disabling dhclient to prevent potential network problems. 

3. Setting DNS to 4.2.2.2, which seems to be a universally available and valid DNS. This should prevent the slow now playing list and still allow wgets. Thanks to rpdre1 for the idea. 

All of these changes are in the enhancement script.


----------



## DV8Ways

rbautch said:


> BTW, I love watching my extracted programs through orb. In fact, I can remotely connect to my tivo from anywhere in the world, view what's in my now playing list, extract it, and then stream it to my hotel room. Very nice!


That's exactly what I want to do... I have a PPC-6700 with an unlimited data plan... Currently I stream moves and MP3 direct to my phone... It's so sweet... Once I get this working, I'll be able to brag to the guys and gals over at ppc6700users forum that I can now watch tivo on my phone...  I can't wait...

Do you think it's a good idea to use the PTVnet for ease of use and then run your enhancements...? I just got back from bestbuy... I have my new drive and wireless USB adapter... I'm so close I can taste it... Now I'm just trying to put together my plan of attack...

Thanks again for all your help...


----------



## Redux

rbautch said:


> I posted version 1.6 on the website. Changes are as follows:
> 
> 1. Using latest version of NCID 0.65.
> 
> 2. Disabling dhclient to prevent potential network problems.
> 
> 3. Setting DNS to 4.2.2.2, which seems to be a universally available and valid DNS. This should prevent the slow now playing list and still allow wgets. Thanks to rpdre1 for the idea.
> 
> All of these changes are in the enhancement script.


I have worked with a lot of software developers over the years. What you're supposed to do is talk about doing something. Think a lot about it. Savor the nuances of the task. Get distracted by other things. Have some meetings. Commission some research. A committee or two. Some testing. Change the specs and start over. Have some more meetings to discuss a revised schedule. Get distracted again.

You say you're going to do something and next day, sometimes sooner, it's done!

I hope you have a real job, because you're never going to amount to anything in this business.


----------



## Willy

rbautch said:


> I posted version 1.6 on the website. Changes are as follows:
> 
> 1. Using latest version of NCID 0.65.
> 
> 2. Disabling dhclient to prevent potential network problems.
> 
> 3. Setting DNS to 4.2.2.2, which seems to be a universally available and valid DNS. This should prevent the slow now playing list and still allow wgets. Thanks to rpdre1 for the idea.
> 
> All of these changes are in the enhancement script.


Wow! A New Zipper...Thanks. I will now really have to get a Netgear FA120 to zipper my last DVR40. For previously zippered machines, what is the best procedure to update the zipper (if necessary) and still be able to save recordings, season passes, etc? Thanks for all the fabulous work.


----------



## rbautch

Willy said:


> Wow! A New Zipper...Thanks. I will now really have to get a Netgear FA120 to zipper my last DVR40. For previously zippered machines, what is the best procedure to update the zipper (if necessary) and still be able to save recordings, season passes, etc? Thanks for all the fabulous work.


If you are already Zippered and not experiencing any problems, there's really no reason to upgrade. If your one of those types that absolutely has to have the latest and greatest, just re-run the tweak.sh script, and it will download all the changes for you.


----------



## DV8Ways

My apologize for being redundant...

Is it a good idea to use PTVnet Utilities and then run The Enhancement Script...??? This way I can have the best of both worlds...!!!


----------



## c8799p

*The latest TiVo Series2 software update, version 7.3.1-oth-01-2-140 that downloaded on my TiVo two days ago removed the option to add back the Commercial Skip / Clock / Fast Disappearing Play Bar options. Basically, the latest software update won't let you enter "SELECT" which is required to program in these three back-door options.

Does anyone know how to work around this recent update. I like the 30 second commercial skip and clock and don't want to give them up!  *


----------



## rpdre1

DV8Ways said:


> My apologize for being redundant...
> 
> Is it a good idea to use PTVnet Utilities and then run The Enhancement Script...??? This way I can have the best of both worlds...!!!


You'd be better off if you went with The Zipper and skipped PTVNet.


----------



## JamieP

rbautch said:


> 3. Setting DNS to 4.2.2.2, which seems to be a universally available and valid DNS. This should prevent the slow now playing list and still allow wgets. Thanks to rpdre1 for the idea.


Did you get the permission of the DNS server owner? If not, are you sure it is a good idea to release software that points masses of people to a server without their permission? I know netgear released routers some years back that hardwired a University of Wisconsin ntp server IP address, and they ended up paying hundreds of thousands of dollars to the University to clean up the mess [ref].


----------



## kewashi

I have a question about photos and music. The zipper unlocked this menu option to my pleasant surprise. I installed Tivo Desktop intended for non DTV tivos and it worked fine to serve mp3's and jpg's but not movies. Then one day it magically stopped working for even mp3's and jpg's. Is there some daemon I need to restart somewhere? Is there some other more reliable server I can use to serve up pictures and mp3's to my newly hacked tivo? Any help appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## DV8Ways

Used PTVnet and InstantCake on a new drive... Installed the drive and unit booted with no problem... I'm having an issue with networking... I'm not getting a link at all... I'm using a D-Link WUA-1340 Wireless USB Adapter... Any advise is greatly appreciated...

Also, I noticed I have lost my local channels... Please help... :|


----------



## RobDot

I also just replaced my HDVR2 HDD with a caked drive. I'm able to connect to it wireless, but Now my local channels are gone! What needs to be done? I tried searching the forums for answer, but not finding. Any help is appreciated........


----------



## rpdre1

DV8Ways and RobDot: http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwik...nels_lower_than_100_.28your_local_channels.29

DV8Ways, Wireless G USB adapters are not supported at all in 6.2


----------



## ttodd1

RobDot said:


> I also just replaced my HDVR2 HDD with a caked drive. I'm able to connect to it wireless, but Now my local channels are gone! What needs to be done? I tried searching the forums for answer, but not finding. Any help is appreciated........


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4128040&&#post4128040


----------



## ttodd1

c8799p said:


> *The latest TiVo Series2 software update, version 7.3.1-oth-01-2-140 that downloaded on my TiVo two days ago removed the option to add back the Commercial Skip / Clock / Fast Disappearing Play Bar options. Basically, the latest software update won't let you enter "SELECT" which is required to program in these three back-door options.
> 
> Does anyone know how to work around this recent update. I like the 30 second commercial skip and clock and don't want to give them up!  *


You might get a better response by starting your own thread and not posting it in the Zipper thread.


----------



## ttodd1

kewashi said:


> I have a question about photos and music. The zipper unlocked this menu option to my pleasant surprise. I installed Tivo Desktop intended for non DTV tivos and it worked fine to serve mp3's and jpg's but not movies. Then one day it magically stopped working for even mp3's and jpg's. Is there some daemon I need to restart somewhere? Is there some other more reliable server I can use to serve up pictures and mp3's to my newly hacked tivo? Any help appreciated. Cheers.


Are you sure the service is running? Did the IP address of the pc it is running on change? And you will not be able to do shows with TivoDesktop (in case you thought it was possible). As for another server to use you could try JavaHMO.


----------



## RobDot

Worked.. Thanks a lot ttodd1.....


----------



## rbautch

JamieP said:


> Did you get the permission of the DNS server owner? If not, are you sure it is a good idea to release software that points masses of people to a server without their permission? I know netgear released routers some years back that hardwired a University of Wisconsin ntp server IP address, and they ended up paying hundreds of thousands of dollars to the University to clean up the mess [ref].


I didn't know this was a private server. I'll see if I can get permission, but I'll remove it until then. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.

edit: Googling "4.2.2.2 DNS" brings up some interesting results. Looks like its a Verizon server, and everyone and their brother uses it like a public DNS.


----------



## rpdre1

I'm pretty sure it's not private.

http://www.google.com/search?q=4.2.2.2+public+dns


----------



## DV8Ways

Local channels back up... Thanks rpdre1... I guess I'll have to go and get a new USB Adapter tomorrow...  Hopefully I'll be up and running then... Good thing is the drive upgrade is done, just need to work on the software stuff now... 

Thanks again to all...


----------



## JamieP

rpdre1 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not private.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=4.2.2.2+public+dns


What does it mean for a service to be public? I'd say it is public if they announce that it is public, or at least grant permission to those that ask for it. Others might say it is public if they don't block external access, and many people use it without explicit permission. As far as I can tell, 4.2.2.2 is in the latter category, as was the University of Wisconsin ntp server I mentioned earlier.

Probably at worst, if they don't like all the external sites accessing them as a top level DNS server, they'll simply block external access for anything but for their domains. Still it stricks me as being anti-internet-social to use it in a mass released software package without permission.


----------



## kewashi

ttodd1 said:


> Are you sure the service is running? Did the IP address of the pc it is running on change? And you will not be able to do shows with TivoDesktop (in case you thought it was possible). As for another server to use you could try JavaHMO.


Yea - the service is definitely running. And the PC's IP address is unchanged. I'm stumped. I downloaded JavaHMO and am giving it a try. Will let you know if that works. Thanks for the info... by the way, does Galleon work on DTIVO's? It looks like that is the next generation of JavaHMO. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## kewashi

rbautch said:


> I didn't know this was a private server. I'll see if I can get permission, but I'll remove it until then. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.
> 
> edit: Googling "4.2.2.2 DNS" brings up some interesting results. Looks like its a Verizon server, and everyone and their brother uses it like a public DNS.


Probably a good idea. I did a tracert on 4.2.2.2 and it returned:
vnsc-bak.sys.gtei.net which I assume is tied to GTE which as I'm sure you know merged with Bell Atlantic to create Verizon. Another idea is to just ask the user for a preferred DNS since most people know the DNS of their ISP (and if they don't, finding it is sure easier than hacking your Tivo). I went in and hand edited mine after the zipper ran. Just a thought.


----------



## rmax

Cybert said:


> First off I want to thank Gunny and Rbautch for developing the Zipper. I am sure my hacking experience was much easier and I want to thank them for the support on this forum.
> 
> I hacked my SDDVR40 on July 22nd and after running into a few issues I got is working well but over the past two days it has been VERY UNRESPONSIVE to the remote control. I push a button and might work half the time and sometimes I push the button 3 or 4 times before it does anything. I have tried two different remotes and replaced the batteries in my main one. Nothing seems to help. Is there any possibility it could be an issue with the hacks? I have never had a problem with this machine/remote before.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Cy


Cy,
Did you ever figure out what was causing this? I just zippered my uncle's tivo this weekend and he is having this problem. His Tivo is a Phillips DVR40.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## jjoboh

im trying to uninstall the tweaks to correct some ip adress but when i try to enter the sh tweak-uninstall.sh command it cant find the file am i missing some step ?


----------



## rmax

jjoboh said:


> im trying to uninstall the tweaks to correct some ip adress but when i try to enter the sh tweak-uninstall.sh command it cant find the file am i missing some step ?


I ran across the same problem this weekend. I was entering sh tweak-uninstall.sh. 
The file name is actually with an underscore. sh tweak_uninstall.sh
I hope that helps,
Randy


----------



## jjoboh

thank you rmax it worked 
jjoboh


----------



## rmax

no problem..glad that was it.


----------



## jjoboh

when i now tri to run the enhance ment script it fails after i enter the router ip address


----------



## ttodd1

kewashi said:


> Yea - the service is definitely running. And the PC's IP address is unchanged. I'm stumped. I downloaded JavaHMO and am giving it a try. Will let you know if that works. Thanks for the info... by the way, does Galleon work on DTIVO's? It looks like that is the next generation of JavaHMO. Has anyone tried it?


Galleon will not work with DTivos.


----------



## chubb

HI guys,

I'm zippering a DSR704 for my uncle and he's too cheap to buy a new hard drive... can anyone hook me up with 62small.mfs or tell me where I can find it?

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

chubb said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I'm zippering a DSR704 for my uncle and he's too cheap to buy a new hard drive... can anyone hook me up with 62small.mfs or tell me where I can find it?
> 
> Thanks!


Buying a hard drive has nothing to do with buying a clean software image. For a known good $20 image, follow the instantcake link on the Zipper website. For the 62small image (credit to Alphawolf who prepared it), try emule.


----------



## agzela

Ive got a USB200m V2 I ran the tweaks.sh via serial after reboot the usb200m lights are on i just cant get connected. I ran the net-config.sh from the enhancements directory and set my appropriate IP and router IP

this is my config:

HR10-250
usb200m is connected directly into one of my LAN ports on my router via RJ45

Is this supposed to work

Im only 16 and dont have that much experience with ip


----------



## chubb

rbautch said:


> Buying a hard drive has nothing to do with buying a clean software image. For a known good $20 image, follow the instantcake link on the Zipper website. For the 62small image (credit to Alphawolf who prepared it), try emule.


Thanks for the quick response. Actually, I did buy the InstantCake $20 image (and used it to Zipper four dtivos already) and it doesn't work in this scenario because my uncle's DSR704 has only a 40GB harddrive, and when trying the restore image portion of the Zipper process, it says the target drive is not large enough.

I've tried emule, but search returned 0 results... maybe I'm connecting to the wrong servers...?


----------



## robr

chubb said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Actually, I did buy the InstantCake $20 image (and used it to Zipper four dtivos already) and it doesn't work in this scenario because my uncle's DSR704 has only a 40GB harddrive, and when trying the restore image portion of the Zipper process, it says the target drive is not large enough.
> 
> I've tried emule, but search returned 0 results... maybe I'm connecting to the wrong servers...?


interesting, i too bought my image from instant cake and have used my CD to zipper several tivos. today i tried to do another one but got the target drive too small error. it's a stock 40 gig drive. how large of a drive do you need for the instantcake image to work? i'll be doing a coworkers hdvr2 as well who also has a 40 gig. sounds like there's a small image floating around, but i dont mind buying larger drives. i'd just like to know the minimum size requirement since this is not mentioned in the zipper install docs. thanks!

edit: actually i realize that this wouldnt be mentioned in the zipper dox since its dependent on the source of the 6.2 image.... so the real question is what's the minimum size disk requirement for a 6.2 instantcake image.


----------



## goony

I have a Zipper'd S2 DTivo running on a 160GB drive... I want to clone it to a 300GB drive.

Assuming I have an LBA48 aware MFStools boot cd and the proper syntax for the copy, should I be able to migrate to the 300GB drive with all of the shows intact?

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

nope
a 160 GB drive has already been expanded.
Best bet would be to do that thing we can't talk about then insert the shows on a newly expanded 300 GB drive that has been made from a virgin image (like your back up perhaps)


----------



## goony

Ugh. OK, I'm prepared to do that... I have an extra DTivo that I will press into service and retire the old box.


----------



## rbautch

robr said:


> interesting, i too bought my image from instant cake and have used my CD to zipper several tivos. today i tried to do another one but got the target drive too small error. it's a stock 40 gig drive. how large of a drive do you need for the instantcake image to work? i'll be doing a coworkers hdvr2 as well who also has a 40 gig. sounds like there's a small image floating around, but i dont mind buying larger drives. i'd just like to know the minimum size requirement since this is not mentioned in the zipper install docs. thanks!
> 
> edit: actually i realize that this wouldnt be mentioned in the zipper dox since its dependent on the source of the 6.2 image.... so the real question is what's the minimum size disk requirement for a 6.2 instantcake image.


I'm pretty sure the image works on some 40GB drives, but not others, meaning the space you need is right at 40GB. A 60GB drive would work for sure. This is covered extensively on PTVupgrades support forum at *************.com


----------



## rbautch

agzela said:


> Ive got a USB200m V2 I ran the tweaks.sh via serial after reboot the usb200m lights are on i just cant get connected. I ran the net-config.sh from the enhancements directory and set my appropriate IP and router IP
> 
> this is my config:
> 
> HR10-250
> usb200m is connected directly into one of my LAN ports on my router via RJ45
> 
> Is this supposed to work
> 
> Im only 16 and dont have that much experience with ip


Is your usb200m a version 2 adapter?


----------



## agzela

rbautch said:


> Is your usb200m a version 2 adapter?


Yes it is


----------



## rbautch

Did you answer "yes" to installing the USB 2.0 drivers?


----------



## agzela

rbautch said:


> Did you answer "yes" to installing the USB 2.0 drivers?


Yes the usb 2.0 drivers are installed because right after the lights came on the usb200m


----------



## agzela

agzela said:


> Yes the usb 2.0 drivers are installed because right after the lights came on the usb200m


bash-2.02# ifconfig
lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Bcast:0.0.0.0 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:14:BF:FDE:8E
inet addr:192.168.168.155 Bcast:192.168.168.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:616 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0


----------



## rbautch

If the lights are on, the you're connected. First see if you can ping, then telnet. If you can't look for a firewall that's blocking access.


----------



## agzela

rbautch said:


> If the lights are on, the you're connected. First see if you can ping, then telnet. If you can't look for a firewall that's blocking access.


I can ping my router from the tivo

What ports should be enabled? Are you talking about the firewall on the Tivo?


----------



## agzela

agzela said:


> I can ping my router from the tivo
> 
> What ports should be enabled? Are you talking about the firewall on the Tivo?


OK I can telnet into the tivo now after setting a rule on my firewall to allow any from the tivo... how can isetup DNS on the tivo so it can go out from my LAN?


----------



## agzela

Looiks like you posted a new zipper over the weekend that does my DNS for me how do install the new one after zipping with the old do i have to start all over again


----------



## rbautch

If you have a connection to your tivo, you can change DNS using Tivowebplus.


----------



## agzela

rbautch said:


> If you have a connection to your tivo, you can change DNS using Tivowebplus.


i dont see that for the HR10-250?


----------



## agzela

agzela said:


> i dont see that for the HR10-250?


Nevermind I found it, Thank you so much for your help!!! I think I am going to make this process into a class project when school starts...Ive learned so much from everyone here!!

One last question: How do I check if my Tivo is using the net for its downloads?


----------



## agzela

I can ping yahoo.com from bash and get a reply but i noticed that the TX packets are having problems (look at the errors) 

Is this normal?

bash-2.02# net-status.tcl
Didn't find network with Default = 1, exiting...

bash-2.02# ifconfig
lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Bcast:0.0.0.0 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:1176 dropped:14 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:14:BF:FDE:8E
inet addr:192.168.168.155 Bcast:192.168.168.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:1892 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:710284 dropped:1837 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0


----------



## kewashi

ttodd1 said:


> Galleon will not work with DTivos.


Thanks ... I got JavaHMO installed after figuring out that you have to first install JRE 1.3 and then JAI and then JRE 1.4 or later and then JavaHMO ... whew! Maybe there was an easier way, but this worked and nothing else I tried did. Anyway, I'm good as gold and serving up images, etc. Looking forward to trying the other features too. Thanks all a bunch


----------



## SteelersFan

kewashi said:


> Thanks ... I got JavaHMO installed after figuring out that you have to first install JRE 1.3 and then JAI and then JRE 1.4 or later and then JavaHMO ... whew! Maybe there was an easier way, but this worked and nothing else I tried did. Anyway, I'm good as gold and serving up images, etc. Looking forward to trying the other features too. Thanks all a bunch


Thanks for this post. I have tried a couple of times to get JHMO woking but nothing.... until now! This worked with no changes to the install and now my wife and kids really think I'm a Tivo geek!


----------



## tec007

Ok, last week started to Zipper my 10-250. I got to the point of connecting the USB NIC and discovered the FR101 wouldn't work. Ordered a DUB-E100 and got it today.

Plugged in the netcable in the E100 and it into the USB port and restarted the DTIVO.

No Link light. :-( I know the E100 and cable are good. Tried them on a PC and they worked.

Do I have to start the Zipper process over?


----------



## dlmcmurr

I feel like a total idiot. I believe that I corrupted my rc.sysinit.author yesterday evening. TWP, telnet, serial bash and all not running, but I can still ping it.

But here's where the idiot part starts -- I pulled the drive, put it in my PC and booted from the LBA48 boot CD, figuring I could mount the drive and copy rc.sysinit.author from a backup that hackman was supposed to have made.

Alas, I can't figure out how to mount the tivo disk. 

mount /dev/hdc ..... (what's the rest of the mount command for a tivo disk?)

Or can I even do it from that boot CD??

Thanks for any advice,
Dave


----------



## Gunnyman

if your tivo's active partition is hda7
from bash after booting from lba48
mkdir /tivo
mount /dev/hda7 /tivo
if it's 4 use 4
of course use a b c or d depending on where the drive is on the IDE chain.


----------



## dlmcmurr

Gunnyman said:


> if your tivo's active partition is hda7
> from bash after booting from lba48
> mkdir /tivo
> mount /dev/hda7 /tivo
> if it's 4 use 4
> of course use a b c or d depending on where the drive is on the IDE chain.


Thanks, gunny. Two questions come to mind:
1. How do I tell which is my active partition? Can I just mount one and if things don't look right, umount and mount the second one? BTW, this is an S2 dtivo built from instantcake and zipper just a few months ago if that tells you which it is.
2. Would "mkdir /tivo" actually try to create a directory on my boot CD?

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## tec007

tec007 said:


> Ok, last week started to Zipper my 10-250. I got to the point of connecting the USB NIC and discovered the FA101 wouldn't work. Ordered a DUB-E100 and got it today.
> 
> Plugged in the netcable in the E100 and it into the USB port and restarted the DTIVO.
> 
> No Link light. :-( I know the E100 and cable are good. Tried them on a PC and they worked.
> 
> Do I have to start the Zipper process over?


Is it true that the version number makes a difference in the DUB-E100?


----------



## Gunnyman

dlmcmurr said:


> Thanks, gunny. Two questions come to mind:
> 1. How do I tell which is my active partition? Can I just mount one and if things don't look right, umount and mount the second one? BTW, this is an S2 dtivo built from instantcake and zipper just a few months ago if that tells you which it is.
> 2. Would "mkdir /tivo" actually try to create a directory on my boot CD?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Dave


Dave
look at http://thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html a quickie howto on mounting drives.
Once the boot cd is done you are actually running Linux on a ramdisk. The mountpoint is stored in RAM.


----------



## tec007

ttodd1 said:


> Check out the picture to make one:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4262884&&#post4262884


Question, in the pic mentioned above the red line shows the tip is pin two but it also show TD (pin 3) is the tip. Is pin 2 the tip?


----------



## muzzymate

tec007 said:


> Is it true that the version number makes a difference in the DUB-E100?


If I remember correctly, if you get a version A it will work. Version B will not, even with the updated USB2 drivers that the Enhancment Script installs. There are multiple versions of A. I have 2 A2s and 1 A1. Both A versions worked on getting my DirecTivos zippered. Bought all three refurbished from an online retailer for less than $10 each.


----------



## slydog75

tec007 said:


> Question, in the pic mentioned above the red line shows the tip is pin two but it also show TD (pin 3) is the tip. Is pin 2 the tip?


Follow the colored lines.. TD and RD are reversed intentionally. That's why you don't need a null modem adapter with this cable.


----------



## tec007

muzzymate said:


> If I remember correctly, if you get a version A it will work. Version B will not, even with the updated USB2 drivers that the Enhancment Script installs. There are multiple versions of A. I have 2 A2s and 1 A1. Both A versions worked on getting my DirecTivos zippered. Bought all three refurbished from an online retailer for less than $10 each.


Man, that blows. The one I just got is B1. Next purchase, a gun, to shoot myself in the head. Two weeks now and still working on the hack.



slydog75 said:


> Follow the colored lines.. TD and RD are reversed intentionally. That's why you don't need a null modem adapter with this cable.


Makes sense... thanks.


----------



## driph

> Originally Posted by Cybert
> First off I want to thank Gunny and Rbautch for developing the Zipper. I am sure my hacking experience was much easier and I want to thank them for the support on this forum.
> 
> I hacked my SDDVR40 on July 22nd and after running into a few issues I got is working well but over the past two days it has been VERY UNRESPONSIVE to the remote control. I push a button and might work half the time and sometimes I push the button 3 or 4 times before it does anything. I have tried two different remotes and replaced the batteries in my main one. Nothing seems to help. Is there any possibility it could be an issue with the hacks? I have never had a problem with this machine/remote before.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Cy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cy,
> Did you ever figure out what was causing this? I just zippered my uncle's tivo this weekend and he is having this problem. His Tivo is a Phillips DVR40.
> Thanks,
> Randy
Click to expand...

That's interesting, as one of my tivos just started doing the same thing as well. I just assumed it was the Harmony remote starting to flake out, although it's been fine with the rest of the hardware.


----------



## sjmaye

rbautch said:


> You should be able to add a second drive at any time. You have two options:
> 1. Take a blank drive and run "bless tivo" on it. then add it to your tivo.
> 2. Remove your existing drive, put it in your pc with the new drive, and then run an mfsadd command to marry them.


I have my first drive zippered, but I have not received my FA120 yet so I have not installed it in the HR10-250 yet. While waiting I bought a 400GB drive (good deal).

As the first drive is not in the Tivo yet, I can do either of the options you mention.

*
Which of these options would have the best chance for success for a noob?


I know I should know how to do both of them, but I don't. Are there more complete instructions somewhere for both "bless tivo" and using "mfsadd" command?
*
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jjoboh

by default what file does tivo store the recordings in


----------



## cheer

jjoboh said:


> by default what file does tivo store the recordings in


No file that you can find via telnet/normal ftp. Tivo has dedicated MFS partitions that hold all the recordings.


----------



## vogeldude

Muzzymate, Where did you find these for less than $10.00?


----------



## rbautch

agzela said:


> I can ping yahoo.com from bash and get a reply but i noticed that the TX packets are having problems (look at the errors)
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> bash-2.02# net-status.tcl
> Didn't find network with Default = 1, exiting...
> 
> bash-2.02# ifconfig
> lo Link encap:Local Loopback
> inet addr:127.0.0.1 Bcast:0.0.0.0 Mask:255.0.0.0
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
> RX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:0 errors:1176 dropped:14 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
> 
> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:14:BF:FDE:8E
> inet addr:192.168.168.155 Bcast:192.168.168.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
> RX packets:1892 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:0 errors:710284 dropped:1837 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0


This doesn't look right. The net-status.tcl output means that no network settings were found in MFS, but the ifconfig output indicates that you do have an IP address assigned to the Tivo. Are you setting up networking outside of MFS, like with ifconfig in your author file? Are all your IP parameters visible in Tivowebplus?


----------



## rbautch

sjmaye said:


> I have my first drive zippered, but I have not received my FA120 yet so I have not installed it in the HR10-250 yet. While waiting I bought a 400GB drive (good deal).
> 
> As the first drive is not in the Tivo yet, I can do either of the options you mention.
> 
> *
> Which of these options would have the best chance for success for a noob?
> 
> 
> I know I should know how to do both of them, but I don't. Are there more complete instructions somewhere for both "bless tivo" and using "mfsadd" command?
> *
> Thanks for all the help!


Yes, you can do either one. Both are described in many places in the upgrade forum. As long as you have both drives out of the tivo, I'd use mfsadd.


----------



## agzela

rbautch said:


> This doesn't look right. The net-status.tcl output means that no network settings were found in MFS, but the ifconfig output indicates that you do have an IP address assigned to the Tivo. Are you setting up networking outside of MFS, like with ifconfig in your author file? Are all your IP parameters visible in Tivowebplus?


I can get to TivoWebplus, but I dont see where I can change th IP settings? I have the HR10-250 I have started zipper from scratch and cant seem to get the net config in TWP?

What am I doing wrong? Please help! Is there something wrong with the latest script?

this is what I have:

TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1

Main Menu Backup Channel Prefs Info Logos Logs Mail Manual Record Merge MFS Screen Search Theme User Interface Web Remote What's On Restart 
TivoWebPlus Project v1.2.1 
Backup Backup and Restore Season Passes etc. 
Channel Prefs Set Channel Preferences 
Info Various Info about your Tivo 
Logos Remap your channel logos. 
Logs View TiVo log files 
Mail Create/view/delete TiVo mail messages 
Manual Record Setup a Manual Recording 
Merge Merge Recordings for Batch Save to VCR 
MFS Browse through the MFS FileSystem 
Screen View and control your TiVo's screen 
Search Search for TV shows 
Theme Change the look of this site 
User Interface A Web-based Clone of the TiVo UI, with Filtering 
Web Remote A Web-based Remote Control for your TiVo 
What's On Hourly What's On listing

THIS IS MY BOOT FILE:
#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.168.155 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.168.1
echo
if [ -e /reboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /reboot_flag; then
reboot
fi
fi

######################################
mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/busybox/netserver

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond


----------



## dlmcmurr

Gunnyman said:


> Dave
> look at http://thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html a quickie howto on mounting drives.
> Once the boot cd is done you are actually running Linux on a ramdisk. The mountpoint is stored in RAM.


Thanks, gunnyman. Everything worked great. I'm back to normal and just a little bit smarter, I hope!

Dave


----------



## cheer

agzela said:


> I can get to TivoWebplus, but I dont see where I can change th IP settings? I have the HR10-250 I have started zipper from scratch and cant seem to get the net config in TWP?


Netconfig.tcl doesn't work on the HR10-250.

If you want to change the IP settings you need to edit your rc.sysinit.author file.


----------



## agzela

cheer said:


> Netconfig.tcl doesn't work on the HR10-250.
> 
> If you want to change the IP settings you need to edit your rc.sysinit.author file.


IS THIS WHAT IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE...HOW DO YOU SET IT IN MFS?

THIS IS MY BOOT FILE:
#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.168.155 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.168.1
echo
if [ -e /reboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /reboot_flag; then
reboot
fi
fi

######################################
mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/busybox/netserver

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond


----------



## cheer

agzela said:


> IS THIS WHAT IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE...HOW DO YOU SET IT IN MFS?


You can't -- 3.x Tivo software doesn't support IP configuration in MFS. But there's no reason to.

You might check /etc/resolv.conf and make sure you're pointing to valid name servers. Other than that it ought to work.


----------



## rbautch

Oh. Didn't realize it was an HR10-250. Networking SHOULD be set up with ifconfig in the author file.


----------



## muzzymate

vogeldude said:


> Muzzymate, Where did you find these for less than $10.00?


From http://ubuyitdirect.com but they're no longer listed on the site. I must have bought the last few units... Sorry!

Ok, I've successfully Zippered two DSR704s and am waiting for the rumored HR10 6.3 update before doing my HD-DVR. Two questions though:

1) Should Showcases still be showing up on my DirecTV Central menu? I can't seem to get rid o itf, despite choosing to remove it when the Enhancements script ran and manually running sc62remove.tcl. Rebooting doesn't help. I want it gone!

2) Anyone have any idea why my Tivo's can't see the Tivo Desktop HMO servers on my two Mac OS X machines? They work perfectly for a stand alone that is on the same network but my DirecTivo's don't see them. I installed JavaHMO on one of the computers and that shows up on both Tivo menus. I don't understand it. I'm running Tivo Desktop 1.9.3 on both systems.

Thanks to everyone involved!!! You are making my transition from three standalones Tivos to DirecTivos pretty painless and not losing much functionality. Now if only 6.3 would come out for the HR10!!!


----------



## tec007

rbautch said:


> Sounds like you might be trying to gain bash access through a serial connection, not trying to get your Tivo to make a call to the mothership over a serial connection. The former is what this thread's all about. For the later, just connect the cable and connect with hyperterminal. I can't remember the hyperterminal settings off hand, but they're posted several times in the forums here. If you have trouble, your next post should be in one of those threads. Don't give up!


Holy S**t rbautch. I've been fighting with this for days. Got the bash prompt and am installing the rest of Zipper. Now if I could just find a compatible NIC.

Thanks


----------



## Brillian1080p

Ok guys, my first post in this thread. I finally decided to take the plunge.

I'm trying to use the zipper on my Directv HR10-250. Actually I backed up the original 250gb drive using mfstools.

I get to the part during the Zipper where I'm trying to take the instantcake-hr10-250-1.1-3.1.5f.iso image and apply it to the new drive. 

It stops and says, "Unknown Backup Format".

I changed the iso image filename to 000001 and added it to the tools cd. 

I used Nero and Plextools Pro but neither give the option to burn the tools cd as Joliet only per the Zipper instructions. 

1. Is this why it says unknown backup format?
2. The new drive is 200gb. Should I format it as one fat 32 partition?
3. According to the screenshot in the directions the 000001 filename has no extension. I assume this is correct.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## rpdre1

1. the image is ***inside*** the .iso.

you need to extract 000001 **from** the .iso.

you can open the iso with this freeware: http://www.7-zip.org/
winrar can do it too.

2. dont format the drive.

put 000001 on the zipper CD and when you run zipper.sh, it will ask you if you want to restore the image. say yes and it will do it for you.

3. correct.

I'm not sure if the instantcake HR10 image needs a 250GB+ drive.

You only need a FAT32 partition if you want to make your own backup image (an image like the instantcake image.... you dont need to make a backup image if you are keeping the original drive as a backup),

you don't need a FAT32 partition on the drive you want to restore on.


----------



## Brillian1080p

rpdre1,

Thanks for your help. I have read the Zipper Wiki and Zipper instructions quite a few times.

I think you might be right about the new drive needing to be 250gb. 

I made the tools cd correctly but It just wouldn't take on the 200gb drive. It's was the only ATA drive I had around, all the rest are SATA or I would have used a 250gb.

I made a backup of the original drive and decided to try the Zipper on it. It worked fine, saving all of my recordings and so on.

It said it was a sucess but had one error message that read, "Unable to rename /tivo/sbin/dhclient. No such file directory."

I put the Zippered drive back in the tivo and it's up and running. 

I hooked up the usb/ethernet adapter and tried to connect to the Tivo with my computer. 

The command prompt says, "Could not open connection to the host on port #23."

I remember reading something about Windows XP needing a different protocol, but it's late and I'm tired and can't remember.

I'm still jazzed about this though!

The light on the usb/ethernet adapter is not lit. That worries me. I've disconnected and re-connected it a few times to be sure. 

I wonder if the Zipper didn't activate the usb ports.

I'm running XP SP2.

I bought it from weaknees and looking at the order it says it's for stand alone tivo units. The one I have may not be compatable.


----------



## agzela

cheer said:


> You can't -- 3.x Tivo software doesn't support IP configuration in MFS. But there's no reason to.
> 
> You might check /etc/resolv.conf and make sure you're pointing to valid name servers. Other than that it ought to work.





rbautch said:


> Oh. Didn't realize it was an HR10-250. Networking SHOULD be set up with ifconfig in the author file


OK! Great so I am all good now! WEW!!!

You are truly scholars and gentlemen! THANK YOU........

Do you know what is the ip address or .com of the tivo service?


----------



## sjmaye

Quote:
Originally Posted by sjmaye
I have my first drive zippered, but I have not received my FA120 yet so I have not installed it in the HR10-250 yet. While waiting I bought a 400GB drive (good deal).

As the first drive is not in the Tivo yet, I can do either of the options you mention.

Which of these options would have the best chance for success for a noob?
I know I should know how to do both of them, but I don't. Are there more complete instructions somewhere for both "bless tivo" and using "mfsadd" command?

Thanks for all the help!



rbautch said:


> Yes, you can do either one. Both are described in many places in the upgrade forum. As long as you have both drives out of the tivo, I'd use mfsadd.


Thanks! I found the "Hinsdale How-To" instructions on use. Since I don't have a mount for the additional drive yet it will require pulling the lid back off the unit later anyway, so I think I will go ahead with the single drive install to make sure all is working well, then do the "mfsadd" when I have the mount in-hand.

I have seen the mount by PTVnet and Weaknees. The Weaknees looks well thought out, but not sure I want the noise from the added cooling fan. Anyone have experience with this one? Is the fan necessary?


----------



## cheer

agzela said:


> OK! Great so I am all good now! WEW!!!
> 
> You are truly scholars and gentlemen! THANK YOU........
> 
> Do you know what is the ip address or .com of the tivo service?


No reason you need it -- the HR10-250 doesn't/shouldn't contact Tivo.


----------



## tec007

Finally got the enhancements script ran on my HR10-250. In the options I choose NOT to have showcase and yellow stars and DID install Channel Logos. Script seemed to run fine. Even got the "Almost There" splash screen changed.  Choose the CallerID option too but haven't plugged the phone line back in yet to see if it works.

However, Showcases and Yellow stars are still there and no Channel Logos showed up. Did I miss something


----------



## kemac

tec007 said:


> However, Showcases and Yellow stars are still there and no Channel Logos showed up. Did I miss something


Interesting...I selected to keep showcases and stars them on both my 10-250's and dont have them. I do have logos however.

Kelly


----------



## Brillian1080p

Good day Gentlemen, I am now awake and the proud owner of a hacked HR10-250, with the factory 250gb and an added 200gb drive. 

Many thanks to Gunny, rbautch and others who take the time to post!

I had never even seen Linux.

I tried to simplify things and ordered what I thought was a compatable usb/ethernet adapter from Weaknees along with the boot cd and iso image.

It doesn't work and I've mended my mistake and ordered a new Netgear FA120. It will be here in a few days, but I want to enable the most exiting part of the hacks sooner.

My wife is heading to Wal-Mart 30 miles away and I'm impatient!

1. Does anyone have a D-link wired usb/ethernet adapter working with a series 2 Directv HR10-250?

2. If so what model number?

3. Is the speed of 801.11g fast enough to stream high def video/dd5.1 audio? I see a lot of people using wireless, but haven't read complaints of slow speed.

I have a Belkin Wireless Pre-n and might try it after I get things going.


----------



## Gunnyman

you can't use any wireless at all with an HDTivo.
Well you can, but you will be using wireless bridges to wired adapters.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I remember reading that and thought I might try the bridge.

What about the speeds though, is wireless up to the task of transporting high def?

I'm always going for the most power/speed/bandwidth.

Can't help it, A type personality, obsessive compulsive all those descriptions apply at one time or another.

My speedstream modem has usb capability, I'm going to try that just to run the rest of the scripts.

Thank you.


----------



## tec007

Brillian1080p said:


> It doesn't work and I've mended my mistake and ordered a new Netgear FA120. It will be here in a few days, but I want to enable the most exiting part of the hacks sooner.
> 
> My wife is heading to Wal-Mart 30 miles away and I'm impatient!
> 
> 1. Does anyone have a D-link wired usb/ethernet adapter working with a series 2 Directv HR10-250?
> 
> 2. If so what model number?
> 
> 3. Is the speed of 801.11g fast enough to stream high def video/dd5.1 audio? I see a lot of people using wireless, but haven't read complaints of slow speed.
> 
> I have a Belkin Wireless Pre-n and might try it after I get things going.


The HR1-250 is REALLY picky about which USB/ethernet you use. I ordered a D-Link E100 only to find out it was a version B that doesn't work on the recievers.

Where did you order a NEW FA120 from?

If you're in a hurry, make a serial cable and complete the script via hyperterminal.

Just did it last night. Now that I know the process it would take about ten minutes to do. (including making the cable)


----------



## Brillian1080p

I read where you did that. My problem started with the fact that my service numbers, 357, don't show up on any list for compatability.

I was thinking of going the serial cable route temporarily, one more thing to learn about. I think I used hyperterminal more than ten years ago.


----------



## Brillian1080p

You are not going to believe this. I bought the adapter at payhalf.com. Since these are hard to find I was going to wait until mine was pulled from the shelf and on it's way before mentioning where I got it. I was paranoid somebody elses order might get filled before mine.

I thought I'd be nice and call for you, 866-517-9503, to see how many they had in stock.

They had one left and it's on it's way.

I'm sorry.

I don't understand why the HR10-250 is so picky about which USB adapter it uses. You would think the pins and wires all terminate the same.


----------



## cheer

Brillian1080p said:


> I don't understand why the HR10-250 is so picky about which USB adapter it uses. You would think the pins and wires all terminate the same.


It's not specifically the HR10-250, and it's got nothing to do with pins and wires.

It's all about chipsets and drivers. Adapter manufacturers frequently change the chipset used (e.g. the Linksys USB200m v1/v2). That means different driver.

The Tivos were shipped with a fixed set of drivers. As manufacturers start using new chipsets, it stands to reason that more and more won't work with Tivo out-of-the-box unless you're running a very new software version (7.2.2 or later) that has updated drivers.


----------



## rbautch

tec007 said:


> Finally got the enhancements script ran on my HR10-250. In the options I choose NOT to have showcase and yellow stars and DID install Channel Logos. Script seemed to run fine. Even got the "Almost There" splash screen changed.  Choose the CallerID option too but haven't plugged the phone line back in yet to see if it works.
> 
> However, Showcases and Yellow stars are still there and no Channel Logos showed up. Did I miss something


The showcases and yellow stars option does not immediately remove or add them to your Tivo, but rather populates your MFS database with tokens that signal Tivo download showcases to your machine. Removing the tokens will gradually cause showcases to stop showing up after a period of time, and adding the tokens should cause showcases to start showing up in a day or two. One wrinkle in this is that the tokens may change over time, or may have already changed, which would make this not work right. I looked hard at this last year, and will again if I run completely out of other things to do.


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> I remember reading that and thought I might try the bridge.
> 
> What about the speeds though, is wireless up to the task of transporting high def?
> 
> I'm always going for the most power/speed/bandwidth.
> 
> Can't help it, A type personality, obsessive compulsive all those descriptions apply at one time or another.
> 
> My speedstream modem has usb capability, I'm going to try that just to run the rest of the scripts.
> 
> Thank you.


A wireless bridge would work fine. Since the HR10 lacks MRV, the only place you'd be transporting high def streams is to a PC. The wireless bridge would not be the bottleneck here.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Cheer, 

Thanks for the info. From what I understand, my Directv HR10-250 didn't come with USB activated, therefore no drivers.

Which makes me wonder how many different drivers are in the Zipper. Another understanding of mine is that drivers can be loaded after mounting the drive in Linux.

I hope I don't have to do that, but I will if I have to.


----------



## kemac

rbautch said:


> The showcases and yellow stars option does not immediately remove or add them to your Tivo, but rather populates your MFS database with tokens that signal Tivo download showcases to your machine. Removing the tokens will gradually cause showcases to stop showing up after a period of time, and adding the tokens should cause showcases to start showing up in a day or two. One wrinkle in this is that the tokens may change over time, or may have already changed, which would make this not work right. I looked hard at this last year, and will again if I run completely out of other things to do.


Stars and showcases did work on one of my units prior to running the enhancement script so I would assume the token must have changed. No biggie, don't miss either that much, just wondered why they had stopped working. Thanks for the feedback and all your efforts!


----------



## jjoboh

trying to edit a file in tivoweb plus, cant get it done , gives me error no default programme specified,how do i get round this


----------



## tec007

Brillian1080p said:


> Cheer,
> 
> Thanks for the info. From what I understand, my Directv HR10-250 didn't come with USB activated, therefore no drivers.
> 
> Which makes me wonder how many different drivers are in the Zipper. Another understanding of mine is that drivers can be loaded after mounting the drive in Linux.
> 
> I hope I don't have to do that, but I will if I have to.


I could be wrong but... I believe the drivers are on the receivers just not being loaded. I don't think its a matter of drivers being in zipper.

I'm not sure why we can "install" Linux drivers for the other devices. Not a big Linux person.


----------



## tec007

rbautch said:


> The showcases and yellow stars option does not immediately remove or add them to your Tivo, but rather populates your MFS database with tokens that signal Tivo download showcases to your machine. Removing the tokens will gradually cause showcases to stop showing up after a period of time, and adding the tokens should cause showcases to start showing up in a day or two. One wrinkle in this is that the tokens may change over time, or may have already changed, which would make this not work right. I looked hard at this last year, and will again if I run completely out of other things to do.


That explains the showcase problem but what about the Logos? Should I rerun a script or something?


----------



## tec007

Brillian1080p said:


> You are not going to believe this. I bought the adapter at payhalf.com. Since these are hard to find I was going to wait until mine was pulled from the shelf and on it's way before mentioning where I got it. I was paranoid somebody elses order might get filled before mine.
> 
> I thought I'd be nice and call for you, 866-517-9503, to see how many they had in stock.
> 
> They had one left and it's on it's way.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> I don't understand why the HR10-250 is so picky about which USB adapter it uses. You would think the pins and wires all terminate the same.


"Fleebay" auction #140019964194 FA120s for $20. Has 10 left.


----------



## cheer

Brillian1080p said:


> Cheer,
> 
> Thanks for the info. From what I understand, my Directv HR10-250 didn't come with USB activated, therefore no drivers.
> 
> Which makes me wonder how many different drivers are in the Zipper. Another understanding of mine is that drivers can be loaded after mounting the drive in Linux.
> 
> I hope I don't have to do that, but I will if I have to.


All Tivos come with drivers -- they just don't load by default on the HR10-250. (Other DirecTivos will load them if an adapter is connected, but the firewall prevents anything from using it.)

The Zipper, by itself, doesn't include drivers per se. It simply allows activation of the existing ones -- or, when you run tweak.sh, additional ones can be installed.

JamieP has done some awesome work in backporting newer Linux drivers to the older Linux kernel that Tivos run (and compiling them for MIPS). These are the drivers that (A) allow use of adapters not supported by the stock drivers (like the Linksys USB200m v2) and (B) provide significantly better performance. tweak.sh can install those drivers, but since tweak.sh is designed to be run from a telnet connection, there's a bit of a chicken-and-egg thing going on.


----------



## cheer

tec007 said:


> I could be wrong but... I believe the drivers are on the receivers just not being loaded. I don't think its a matter of drivers being in zipper.


Correct.


> I'm not sure why we can "install" Linux drivers for the other devices. Not a big Linux person.


As I mentioned above, JamieP has backported newer Linux drivers to the 2.4.xx kernel version (and MIPS architecture) used by S2 Tivos. Not only do they support a larger number of devices; they also provide for much better thruput.


----------



## tec007

cheer said:


> since tweak.sh is designed to be run from a telnet connection, there's a bit of a chicken-and-egg thing going on.


At least we can serial port in if need be to run the script.

Still don't have any Channel Logos...


----------



## tec007

Somewhere further back in this thread I remember reading someting about a filter that blocks all but the Caller ID data from the phone line. Does anyone have info (link) on such a filter?


----------



## Brillian1080p

You are precisely the reason I enjoy forums. Interesting stuff.

I struggled yesterday with trying to connect by serial cable. Turns out the cable for my Pronto fits the bill, but the computer closest to the Tivo refused to start "Routing and Remote Access"

Still couldn't get it going by the time I had to leave last night.

It drives me crazy though when manufacturers do things halfway and don't finish.

What was the purpose of installing USB ports? I've had mine for almost three years and without people like Gunny and rbautch they would still be inactive.

I'm not spending $199.00 for a working HDMI card either!

Thanks for taking the time to explain the drivers, now if I could get routing and remote access working. 

Apparently, it's a common problem and I've tried a couple Microsoft patches, but they wouldn't install.


----------



## Bobbis2000

Gunnyman said:


> yeah re-run the tweak.sh and change your answer to the reboots question to only reboot if nothing is being recorded, or change the crontab to a more appropriate reboot time whichever you feel more comfortable with.


Gunny,

In order to not have the tivo reboot if something is being recorded, I uninstalled and reinstalled the enhancement script. But now, even though my DNS is set to 0.0.0.0 there is a delay (Blank entries) in the Now Showing screen.
Any ideas of how to fix this - my wife is ready to kill me.  
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## tec007

Brillian1080p said:


> You are precisely the reason I enjoy forums. Interesting stuff.
> 
> I struggled yesterday with trying to connect by serial cable. Turns out the cable for my Pronto fits the bill, but the computer closest to the Tivo refused to start "Routing and Remote Access"


I never had to mess with "Routing and Remote Access".

Just plugged the serial cable in. (reboot to be safe)
Set correct port speed to 115200, no flow control.
Start Hyperterminal and select correct port. Confirm settings above for the port.
Press Enter a few time and got a bash prompt.
ran the script

That was it.

To test the cable and port. With Hyperterminal running. Pull the 1/8th inch plug from the TIVO and short the first two connectors on the plug (the tip and the second band). I used a paperclip. While they are shorted together type on the keyboard. You should see return data on the Hyperterminal screen. If you do, the cable should be ok and you have the right port.


----------



## hdvr22

Okay, I got 2 hdvr2's setup with the zipper and ran the tweak. Maybe I just don't know how to use it, but I can't figure out how from one of my units to watch shows I recorded on the other unit? Maybe I need to install something else, or maybe I just can't figure out the menus?
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lord Vader

Assuming both are working in terms of the Internet connections, go to your Now Playing List. Scroll down to the very bottom. You SHOULD see an icon that is your other TIVO, again, assuming your connection is working (if you've named it its name will show there alongside the icon). Then click select when highlighting this icon. That TIVO's recorded shows will now appear on your screen. Highlight and select the show you wish to transfer, then choose "play on this TV." It will take time to initiate then begin the recording. You'll have the option of watching it right then, or later. It does take time to transfer, so you'd choose later.


----------



## tec007

hdvr22 said:


> Okay, I got 2 hdvr2's setup with the zipper and ran the tweak. Maybe I just don't know how to use it, but I can't figure out how from one of my units to watch shows I recorded on the other unit? Maybe I need to install something else, or maybe I just can't figure out the menus?
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


Never used that feature before but it's my understanding that the other Tivo should show up in the Now Playing Menu. It's a matter of setting the IP and Name correct for the other TIVO when running the Zipper script.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I was trying to set up a modem connection and it stalls at one point with an error that rcp won't start.

I'll try the hyperterminal.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I have a bash prompt one minute start to finish!

You wouldn't beleive how much time I spent yesterday following directions from another thread here.

Thanks.


----------



## hdvr22

Lord Vader, Thank you so much. I think I tried every menu besides that . I guess I had so much on the machine I never thought to scroll to the bottom! 
You're the best!


----------



## Brillian1080p

Ok a silly question, but I don't know the answer and the script is right in the middle.

It asked for a short name for the Tivo, I typed Tivo 1 but it came up with added characters. 

When I pressed backspace to delete some characters it kept adding characters.

What keystrokes will delete some of this long name I now have?


----------



## Brillian1080p

I found this,

"You cannot delete characters from the terminal screen.

Cause: The remote computer that you are connected to has control of the characters displayed on your terminal screen. The remote computer is expecting the cursor to be at particular positions on the screen based on the data that it has already sent to the screen. If you alter that screen locally, you potentially disrupt the interaction between you and the remote computer in ways that the host can not predict or control. Therefore, HyperTerminal does not allow you to delete characters from the screen."

Does this apply to the Tivo?

Should I care that I now have a gibberish name 15 characters long?


----------



## Brillian1080p

I left the long name and went on. I figure I can change it later.

When finished running the script and still at the bash prompt, it asks to reboot.

Is this a reboot by unplugging the Tivo or do you reboot from the bash prompt?

Just curious, I already unplugged the Tivo.

I have read most of this thread and many posts multiple times, my brain doesn't remember stuff until I start using what I've read.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gunnyman

reboot command from bash is a cleaner way to do it, but the Tivo was designed to operate with sudden power interruptions, so unplugging is fine too.


----------



## tec007

Brillian1080p said:


> I have a bash prompt one minute start to finish!
> 
> You wouldn't beleive how much time I spent yesterday following directions from another thread here.
> 
> Thanks.


yea, I spent two days on it.

Unplug is the way I rebooted.

At somepoint you could uninstall and reinstall the script to change the name.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I called to check on the netgear and they told me they were 24 to 48 hours behind on updating stock. 

They already sold the last one.

There are a couple on E-bay with 2 and 3 day ending times.

AGGHHH!


----------



## SteelersFan

tec007 said:


> yea, I spent two days on it.
> 
> Unplug is the way I rebooted.
> 
> At somepoint you could uninstall and reinstall the script to change the name.


There's a TWP module for changing the name of your Tivo. I think it's called Set MRV Name or something like that.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I don't know anything yet about TWP or some of the other nifty things.

I've got more reading to do.


----------



## quickag

I throw myself upon the mercy of the DTivo demi-gods and ask for help.

I have a DTivo Hughes SD-DVR40. Followed The Zipper instructions with great success; up until I was supposed to access the box. I'm using a Linksys USB200M v2. So, I bought a serial cable to finish the configuration. When I power cycle the DTivo, I press the 'Return' key in Hyperterm repeatedly. All I get is about 1 line of garbage. DTivo keeps booting like I'm not even there. Terminal is set to 9600/8/N/1/X-on X-off.

Thoughts and help are greatly appreciated.


----------



## tec007

quickag said:


> I throw myself upon the mercy of the DTivo demi-gods and ask for help.
> 
> I have a DTivo Hughes SD-DVR40. Followed The Zipper instructions with great success; up until I was supposed to access the box. I'm using a Linksys USB200M v2. So, I bought a serial cable to finish the configuration. When I power cycle the DTivo, I press the 'Return' key in Hyperterm repeatedly. All I get is about 1 line of garbage. DTivo keeps booting like I'm not even there. Terminal is set to 9600/8/N/1/X-on X-off.
> 
> Thoughts and help are greatly appreciated.


Let the TIVO boot up first.

Plug the serial cable in. (reboot the PC to be safe)
Set correct port speed to 115200, no flow control.
Start Hyperterminal and select correct port. Confirm settings above for the port.
Press Enter a few time and got a bash prompt.
run the script

That's it.

To test the cable and port. With Hyperterminal running. Pull the 1/8th inch plug from the TIVO and short the first two connectors on the plug (the tip and the second band). I used a paperclip. While they are shorted together type on the keyboard. You should see return data on the Hyperterminal screen. If you do, the cable should be ok and you have the right port.


----------



## Divilish

I just tried the zipper and have a problem.

I finally did a disk backup/restore but every time I use the zipper all I get is a white screen.

I am using the correct kernel from a ptv CD I purchased, the newest one that is supposed to be hacked already.

Any idea's or suggestions? I have tried this multiple times. The copy works great but each hack just gets me a white screen after the initial tivo "booting" screen for about a minute...


----------



## LoOoD

new question.

I installed zipper on a DSR704 using the ptvlba48 4.01 boot cd. Install seems to have went fine. 
I setup Galleon and Tivoserver on a windows and linux box. When I goto "Music & Photos" link under tivo central, the two IP address show up. But when I select either of the IPs, tivo says the server isn't there/answering. Any ideas?

I can telnet , use tivowebplus , ftp to and from the tivo and between the linux/windows boxes. Firewall is disabled on all three. I'm using a Startech USB1100S wired network card.
Linux box is also wired to the same switch. Windows box is doing wireless.

Also, is this a decent speed/netperf results using a wired connection for the tivo?


PHP:


TCP STREAM TEST to 1.2.3.4
Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB

131072 131070 131070    10.14         4.29   47.81    1.32     913.422  25.206


----------



## cheer

Galleon doesn't work with 6.x Tivo software. Try JavaHMO instead.


----------



## Divilish

Divilish said:


> I just tried the zipper and have a problem.
> 
> I finally did a disk backup/restore but every time I use the zipper all I get is a white screen.
> 
> I am using the correct kernel from a ptv CD I purchased, the newest one that is supposed to be hacked already.
> 
> Any idea's or suggestions? I have tried this multiple times. The copy works great but each hack just gets me a white screen after the initial tivo "booting" screen for about a minute...


Anyone??


----------



## Gunnyman

Divilish said:


> I just tried the zipper and have a problem.
> 
> I finally did a disk backup/restore but every time I use the zipper all I get is a white screen.
> 
> I am using the correct kernel from a ptv CD I purchased, the newest one that is supposed to be hacked already.
> 
> Any idea's or suggestions? I have tried this multiple times. The copy works great but each hack just gets me a white screen after the initial tivo "booting" screen for about a minute...


What model Tivo 
what kernel are you using?


----------



## Divilish

Gunnyman said:


> What model Tivo
> what kernel are you using?


Glad you asked that, seems I have been bouncing around and missed the "D"...

My bad on this one!!


----------



## Brillian1080p

Is there a specific place/thread to learn how to use the features installed by the Zipper?

I have read quite a bit of this and other threads, but it looks like I'll have to go back and read from page one and copy and paste instructions whenever I find them.

There's no way I could read 233 pages and remember all of the various commands.


----------



## Gunnyman

try the zipper wiki
http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## Brillian1080p

Thanks, I poked around there for awhile a few days ago, but I'll go back.

I'm so focused on this I want to actually use it. 

I've got what probably was the hardest part behind me thanks to you and rbautch.


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> Is there a specific place/thread to learn how to use the features installed by the Zipper?
> 
> I have read quite a bit of this and other threads, but it looks like I'll have to go back and read from page one and copy and paste instructions whenever I find them.
> 
> There's no way I could read 233 pages and remember all of the various commands.


Here is a list of all that gets installed. Instead of reading this thread, I'd search for each of the features individually here or on DDB. For example, there's a dedicated support thread on DDB for Tivowebplus. As Gunny said, the wiki also has some good info to get you started.


----------



## SteelersFan

There is also a read me file in the Zipper tools CD (inside the rbautch_files.tgz file) that has a little more info.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

Question...

It appears my USB ports on my HR10-250 are no longer working...it is not my adapter (FA120) because I pugged it into another TiVo and it lit up and worked...

Anyone have any ideas why these would stop working all of a sudden?

PS All my TiVos have been zippered...

Thanks,


----------



## sjmaye

Gunnyman said:


> the tivoapp on the HDTiVo is patched manually. Essentially does what super patch does, but since super patch won't run on 3.xx software, we just patch Tivoapp instead.


Do you mean something in addition to the Zipper must be done for the HR10-250?


----------



## sjmaye

Oh My! It booted up first time with out a hitch! The FA120 worked flawlessly. Just telnet'd as in the Zipper guide and everything worked just as it said.

*Many THANKS to rbautch and Gunnyman!*

The only thing that does not look right is caller id.


> Originally Posted by *rpdre1*
> try this:
> Code:
> echo "i am testing osd" | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd
> 
> that should work.
> 
> then try:
> 
> Code:
> echo "i am testing osd" | /var/hack/bin/out2osd
> 
> if that fails, you need to recreate the var symlinks (talked about a few days ago in this thread).





Lord Vader said:


> Both of these work, so the OSD is fine. I wish I knew why Caller ID won't work.


*Same for my HR10-250. * Everything Zippered fine, just no caller ID. I am using Sunrocket VOIP telephone service. My on screen display checks good, but no Caller ID pops up when a call comes in.

*
On-Screen Display checks OK

All house phones on same circuit display CID info fine

Phone line is plugged in to HD DTivo

I answered YES to question on caller ID when running zipper.
 *

Have you had any luck getting yours to work yet?


----------



## rbautch

sjmaye said:


> Do you mean something in addition to the Zipper must be done for the HR10-250?


No.


----------



## rbautch

BBQ-AllStar said:


> Question...
> 
> It appears my USB ports on my HR10-250 are no longer working...it is not my adapter (FA120) because I pugged it into another TiVo and it lit up and worked...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why these would stop working all of a sudden?
> 
> PS All my TiVos have been zippered...
> 
> Thanks,


Try rebooting, different IP address, disabling dhclinet, other stuff in the troublshooting wiki.


----------



## LoOoD

cheer said:


> Galleon doesn't work with 6.x Tivo software. Try JavaHMO instead.


JavaHMO does the job right..

Now what do i do to watch divx on the directv tivo?


----------



## cheer

LoOoD said:


> JavaHMO does the job right..
> 
> Now what do i do to watch divx on the directv tivo?


Use Tivoserver.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

rbautch said:


> Try rebooting, different IP address, disabling dhclinet, other stuff in the troublshooting wiki.


Thanks...I did all that...I think the USB slots are shot...or some how the drivers got axed.

The only thing I did recently was change some of the preferences in TivoWebPlus and it had to re-write the rc.sysinit.author. I also added "/busybox/vserver &" at the end of the rc.sysinit.author so that vserver would be running all the time.

Not sure if messing with rc.sysinit.author could've done it or not...


----------



## mr.unnatural

I think your mindset is still entrenched in the way we used to hack things on the series 1 units with 2.5Xtreme at DDB. We generally don't do anything with rc.sysinit anymore. It's all handled in rc.sysinit.author. Try uninstalling the Zipper script and then reinstalling it to get the USB ports working again. I believe there's a readme file for the Zipper that explains how this is done.

Never mind. You edited your post and corrected it by the time I got this posted.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar

mr.unnatural said:


> I think your mindset is still entrenched in the way we used to hack things on the series 1 units with 2.5Xtreme at DDB. We generally don't do anything with rc.sysinit anymore. It's all handled in rc.sysinit.author. Try uninstalling the Zipper script and then reinstalling it to get the USB ports working again. I believe there's a readme file for the Zipper that explains how this is done.


Yep, I edited my post...it was rc.sysinit.author that I edited via TivoWebPlus.

I'm gonna try to telnet via serial and see if I can replace the rc.sysinit.author file that I edited with the saved rc.sysinit.author.ORIG that was there before...

If all else fails...I'll re-zipper...


----------



## kewashi

Has anyone gotten JavaHMO running on a Linux box? I got it going without a hitch on my Windows box once I figured out I had to install JRE 1.3 first and then JAI, etc. On my Linux box JAI installed fine on top of JRE 1.4 and then JavaHMO installed, but the jhmo start command doesn't launch a service that sticks. It starts and then stops after about a minute. I'm runing Red Hat Fedora Core 4.


----------



## tec007

kewashi said:


> Has anyone gotten JavaHMO running on a Linux box? I got it going without a hitch on my Windows box once I figured out I had to install JRE 1.3 first and then JAI, etc. On my Linux box JAI installed fine on top of JRE 1.4 and then JavaHMO installed, but the jhmo start command doesn't launch a service that sticks. It starts and then stops after about a minute. I'm runing Red Hat Fedora Core 4.


Is this in the right thread?


----------



## sjmaye

Gunnyman said:


> well USB 1.1 is what 11 megabit?
> USB 2.0 is much faster, so unless you are going to be wired, or using a wired connection into a wireless G bridge, there's no need for 2.0 drivers, but there's no harm in installing them either since 2.0 will fall back to 1.1 if it needs to.
> and your 60 gig XP drive will be fine since the image install will totally wipe the drive.
> Just be aware the 7200 RPM drives run hotter than 5400 rpm ones.


I saw post about checking transfer speed, but only for a server. Is there a test to verify that the USB 2.0 drivers are working correctly?


----------



## ttodd1

kewashi said:


> Has anyone gotten JavaHMO running on a Linux box? I got it going without a hitch on my Windows box once I figured out I had to install JRE 1.3 first and then JAI, etc. On my Linux box JAI installed fine on top of JRE 1.4 and then JavaHMO installed, but the jhmo start command doesn't launch a service that sticks. It starts and then stops after about a minute. I'm runing Red Hat Fedora Core 4.


Yes I have gotten it to work on FC4 and FC5, but as tec007 said this is not the thread for that.


----------



## Lord Vader

Got a general question and was wondering if this would work. My brother's hard drive on his HDVR2 is dying. (He lives 1100 miles away, BTW.) If I get a replacement virgin drive for him, Zipper it, and use a new-in-box HDVR2 that I've got in storage (got a couple new ones of those that have never been used) to see if it works, will it then work in his current HDVR2 if I then ship it to him?

I guess what I'm asking is if the drive somehow "marries" itself to the motherboard and other things of the unit into which it is first installed. In other words, if I Zipper the drive and everything, will it work if I then remove it to ship to him as a replacement drive?


----------



## Gunnyman

all he'd have to do is telnet in and run 51killer.tcl to marry the zippered drive to the new TiVo. Alternately he can do a Clear and Delete Everything on the new drive.


----------



## kewashi

ttodd1 said:


> Yes I have gotten it to work on FC4 and FC5, but as tec007 said this is not the thread for that.


Sorry about that folks - I read this thread daily so I guess I had a lazy moment... I'll pursue in the right place. In the mean time I appreciate knowing that it can work with FC4.


----------



## tec007

Just out of curiosity, with a Zippered unit, if one would leave their phone line plugged in for Caller ID purposes and something happened with with Fakebake and/or Cron and the unit ended up calling home. 

What would the damage be? 

Hasn't happened to me but just worried cron may mess up.


----------



## rbautch

sjmaye said:


> I saw post about checking transfer speed, but only for a server. Is there a test to verify that the USB 2.0 drivers are working correctly?


With USB2.0, you'll see tytool e%tractions jump from about 700 kbps to 2 Mbps. Taking a netperf before and after is also a good benchmark.


----------



## cheer

tec007 said:


> Just out of curiosity, with a Zippered unit, if one would leave their phone line plugged in for Caller ID purposes and something happened with with Fakebake and/or Cron and the unit ended up calling home.
> 
> What would the damage be?
> 
> Hasn't happened to me but just worried cron may mess up.


You could get MAK keys assigned which will expire, breaking MRV (and HMO maybe? I dunno). The fix would be to re-run the superpatch.


----------



## sjmaye

rbautch said:


> With USB2.0, you'll see tytool e%tractions jump from about 700 kbps to 2 Mbps. Taking a netperf before and after is also a good benchmark.


Just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## sjmaye

austin61 said:


> For another layer of protection you can run phonereset.tcl. This will put a # sign in front of the phone number, so that even if the unit tries to call Tivo it will not be able to complete the call.


My Zippered drive has been working great now for about 2 days. I have no idea how, but caller ID is working now. I am afraid somehow the unit will get a call out and ruin the Zipper.

I saw the post above and performed the phonereset.tcl. I looked at system info and it said:

Phone Call:

Last Successful: Sunday, Aug 20 at 11:20 pm
Last Attempt: Sunday, Aug 20 at 11:20 pm
Last Status: Succeeded
Next Scheduled: Mondy, Aug 21 at 7:00 pm

All the changes with the Zipper appear in tact. 
*
Do I have any need to worry?*


----------



## quickag

That worked *perfectly*. Many thanks!


----------



## Brillian1080p

Hey Gunnyman and rbautch,

I wanted to report that my HR10-250 has been working fine after Zippering a few days ago. I don't have an FA120 yet, so I've only been able to serial cable in. I ran the enhancement script and that was successful.

While waiting for the FA120 I've been trying to learn more about using the bash, but now I only get and echo back.

If I remember right I read somewhere here about turning off the echo in the Tivo, but if you can't get in...?


----------



## rbautch

sjmaye said:


> My Zippered drive has been working great now for about 2 days. I have no idea how, but caller ID is working now. I am afraid somehow the unit will get a call out and ruin the Zipper.
> 
> I saw the post above and performed the phonereset.tcl. I looked at system info and it said:
> 
> Phone Call:
> 
> Last Successful: Sunday, Aug 20 at 11:20 pm
> Last Attempt: Sunday, Aug 20 at 11:20 pm
> Last Status: Succeeded
> Next Scheduled: Mondy, Aug 21 at 7:00 pm
> 
> All the changes with the Zipper appear in tact.
> *
> Do I have any need to worry?*


Check this out. As long as the "next scheduled" keeps getting pushed back, you're fine. Look for this in the Settings/Phone menu, not the system info.


----------



## rbautch

cheer said:


> You could get MAK keys assigned which will expire, breaking MRV (and HMO maybe? I dunno). The fix would be to re-run the superpatch.


Last year I wrote this little tcl script that searches for and deletes MRV expiration certificates. It's called 
cert-remover.tcl and is included with the enhancement script and the Zipper. I wasn't aware that superpatch did the same thing. Does it? Perhaps we're talking about two different things.


----------



## Brillian1080p

rbautch,

Since you're here, any thoughts on post 7017?

Also looking in system infomation the old fashioned way I have this;

Debug old SS = 3

New SS = 10

SS ERR = 0X1F0008

Should I investigate this?

Thanks.


----------



## sjmaye

rbautch said:


> Check this out. As long as the "next scheduled" keeps getting pushed back, you're fine. Look for this in the Settings/Phone menu, not the system info.


I was looking in the wrong place. I will check the Settings/Phone menu instead. Thanks.

Can you comment on the phonereset.tcl command I mentioned. Does it work?


----------



## rbautch

I posted Version 1.7 of the Zipper. Here are the changes:

1. Now invoking the network script differently to make sure it gets run only once when the tivo boots for the first time. Previously, it was run from the author file, and depended on the enhancement script to sed it out of there, which occasionally didnt work for some users. 

2. Now installing backported drivers from the Zipper script while the drive is still in the PC. This should open up the list of compatible adapters that work right out of the box to include the Linksys USB200M Version 2, Airlink ASOHOUSB, and Airlink AGIGAUSB. Special thanks to JamieP who did the real work of backporting the drivers, and generously giving permission to use them here. Also thanks to rpdre1 for pestering me to do this, and contributing some code. 

Lets consider this a beta until I have a chance to fully test some of the tweaks I made after initial testing yesterday.


----------



## agzela

If and when D*** decides to release the 6.2 upgrade for the HR10-250 what will happen to my zippered drive? Will I need to rezipper it? Will the zipper recognize the version and add the enhancements accordingly?


----------



## Gunnyman

nothing will happen
you will have the software on your HDTivo, but it won't install.
Not that we'll ever see the update anyway.


----------



## rpdre1

The new Zipper 1.7 beta doesn't work (bad path used for the ax8817x.o -> usbnet.o symlink; the symlink is hardcoded with /tivo in the path, I mentioned this here ), I PM'd rbautch a fix (cd /tivo/lib/modules and then run ln with just the filenames).

If you ran it the Zipper beta already and want a fix now before rbautch can upload a fixed version (should take him 2mins to fix), PM me for a script that will fix your networking.


----------



## Lord Vader

Gunnyman said:


> all he'd have to do is telnet in and run 51killer.tcl to marry the zippered drive to the new TiVo. Alternately he can do a Clear and Delete Everything on the new drive.


That's probably the easiest thing for him to do, Gunny. The less technical messing around he'd have to do, the better.


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> The new Zipper 1.7 beta doesn't work (bad path used for the ax8817x.o -> usbnet.o symlink; the symlink is hardcoded with /tivo in the path, I mentioned this here ), I PM'd rbautch a fix (cd /tivo/lib/modules and then run ln with just the filenames).
> 
> If you ran it the Zipper beta already and want a fix now before rbautch can upload a fixed version (should take him 2mins to fix), PM me for a script that will fix your networking.


Fixed.


----------



## smolz

rbautch said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't reboot the second time around. Next time you try the Zipper, before you unmount your drive, check two things:
> 
> 1. There should be a file called /tivo/reboot_flag on your drive. This signals the author file to reboot the tivo the first time it encouters it.
> 
> 2. Check your author file for a line that reads something like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl $ipaddress $routerip
> 
> .
> 
> If these two things are present, your network parameters should get set, then your tivo should reboot.


just 1 question...where is the author file located on the tivo drive?


----------



## Gunnyman

/etc/rc.d


----------



## Brillian1080p

If I send my Wife's chocolate chip cookies will you answer my questions on the previous page? Pretty please?


----------



## Gunnyman

Brillian1080p said:


> Hey Gunnyman and rbautch,
> 
> I wanted to report that my HR10-250 has been working fine after Zippering a few days ago. I don't have an FA120 yet, so I've only been able to serial cable in. I ran the enhancement script and that was successful.
> 
> While waiting for the FA120 I've been trying to learn more about using the bash, but now I only get and echo back.
> 
> If I remember right I read somewhere here about turning off the echo in the Tivo, but if you can't get in...?


Turn of the echo on the computer
by setting terminal emulation to VT100


----------



## Brillian1080p

Thank you. 

That's one cookie!


----------



## dishdudes

So if we are running a pre zippered dvr, can we just change over to the Airlink USB adapters or do we need to pull the drive and re-zipper to get them working?



rbautch said:


> I posted Version 1.7 of the Zipper. Here are the changes:
> 
> 1. Now invoking the network script differently to make sure it gets run only once when the tivo boots for the first time. Previously, it was run from the author file, and depended on the enhancement script to sed it out of there, which occasionally didnt work for some users.
> 
> 2. Now installing backported drivers from the Zipper script while the drive is still in the PC. This should open up the list of compatible adapters that work right out of the box to include the Linksys USB200M Version 2, Airlink ASOHOUSB, and Airlink AGIGAUSB. Special thanks to JamieP who did the real work of backporting the drivers, and generously giving permission to use them here. Also thanks to rpdre1 for pestering me to do this, and contributing some code.
> 
> Lets consider this a beta until I have a chance to fully test some of the tweaks I made after initial testing yesterday.


----------



## rpdre1

I'm assuming you mean you ran the old zipper.sh but you havent run tweak.sh?


yes, you would have to download and burn the new zipper tools_disk.zip, pull the drive, and run the new zipper.sh.


----------



## rbautch

dishdudes said:


> So if we are running a pre zippered dvr, can we just change over to the Airlink USB adapters or do we need to pull the drive and re-zipper to get them working?


This script will modify your usb.map and you shouldn't have to pull your drive. Lightly tested.


----------



## tall1

rbautch said:


> This script will modify your usb.map and you shouldn't have to pull your drive. Lightly tested.


Oh well, I am booting up my re-zippered drive with 1.7. Green light is on the $9.99 airlink adapter  bash prompt! Thanks Russ, Gunny and Jamie once again.


----------



## Willy

rbautch said:


> I posted Version 1.7 of the Zipper. Here are the changes:
> 
> 1
> 2. Now installing backported drivers from the Zipper script while the drive is still in the PC. This should open up the list of compatible adapters that work right out of the box to include the Linksys USB200M Version 2, Airlink ASOHOUSB, and Airlink AGIGAUSB. Special thanks to JamieP who did the real work of backporting the drivers, and generously giving permission to use them here. Also thanks to rpdre1 for pestering me to do this, and contributing some code.
> 
> Lets consider this a beta until I have a chance to fully test some of the tweaks I made after initial testing yesterday.


Thanks so much...now the only question is..will the new Zipper 1.7 allow use of these adapters (linksys, airlink, etc) to work for the HR10-250 or does that limitation still exist? Thanks again to all involved in getting this done, you rock.


----------



## willardcpa

Brillian1080p said:


> If I send my Wife's chocolate chip cookies will you answer my questions on the previous page? Pretty please?


"Thank you.

That's one cookie!"
Way to go, offer cookieS for some help, and then when you get it "That's one cookie."


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> .... Previously, it was run from the author file, and depended on the enhancement script to SED it out of there, which occasionally didnt work for some users....


"SED"???  No wonder I usually wait for about a month to install new verisons.   
Sorry, Russ, couldn't resist.  
Keep up the good work, it's appreciated.


----------



## rpdre1

Willy said:


> Thanks so much...now the only question is..will the new Zipper 1.7 allow use of these adapters (linksys, airlink, etc) to work for the HR10-250 or does that limitation still exist? Thanks again to all involved in getting this done, you rock.


yes, the new Zipper installs the backport drivers on HR10s too


----------



## dishdudes

rbautch said:


> This script will modify your usb.map and you shouldn't have to pull your drive. Lightly tested.


So just FTP this up and execute it?


----------



## Brillian1080p

So if you have USB working now, there's no need to use 1.7?


----------



## rbautch

dishdudes said:


> So just FTP this up and execute it?


Yes.


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> So if you have USB working now, there's no need to use 1.7?


Not unless you plan to swtich adapters.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I've been poking around using a serial cable until the FA120 arrives. I have read all of the readme files in the Zipper and enhancement script.

As I understand it a "Customized version of TWP" was installed and I should be able to start it by typing "twp" at the bash prompt. 

I get "command not found"

So I poked around to see where it's located and I don't see it.

1. Where is it located?

2. Besides speed, am I limited by using the serial cable in what I can do?

3. Can I use FileZilla with the serial cable? 

I'm not a network guru. The serial connection uses a port which is com 1 on my computer.

FileZilla wants an IP address.

I'm hoping this is appropriate to this forum/thread since the Zipper and enhancement script open the doors to use these programs.

As always, any info is appreciated.


----------



## tall1

Brillian1080p said:


> I've been poking around using a serial cable until the FA120 arrives. I have read all of the readme files in the Zipper and enhancement script.
> 
> As I understand it a "Customized version of TWP" was installed and I should be able to start it by typing "twp" at the bash prompt.
> 
> I get "command not found"
> 
> So I poked around to see where it's located and I don't see it.
> 
> 1. Where is it located?
> 
> 2. Besides speed, am I limited by using the serial cable in what I can do?
> 
> 3. Can I use FileZilla with the serial cable?
> 
> I'm not a network guru. The serial connection uses a port which is com 1 on my computer.
> 
> FileZilla wants an IP address.
> 
> I'm hoping this is appropriate to this forum/thread since the Zipper and enhancement script open the doors to use these programs.
> 
> As always, any info is appreciated.


Patience Grasshopper. When your FA120 arrives and you get connected, type your Tivo IP address into a browser to access TWP.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Alrighty then.

So TWP is started from the address window which is why it won't start from hypertermnial.

I know, I know, using hyperterminal is like using a horse and buggy compared to ethernet.

Pretend I'm Amish for awhile.

I guess I'll try TWP, mfs-ftp and Tytools and see which one works best for me,

after the Golden super duper adapter arrives.

Thanks at least for answering my post.


----------



## rmax

Hey guys,

My wireless usb adapter just came in and I wanted to get in hooked up. Originally i chose NO to adding wireless when running the zipper.
After reading a bit, I figured I should run the tweak_uninstall.sh and then run the tweak.sh again.
Well, all went fine in the uninstall and when I ran the install it said something about an app that was not changed. What do I want to do..I chose remove..hindsite tells me maybe that was the wrong thing to do  
Now when I run the tweak.sh I get this error:

tweak.sh: line15:syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
`weak.sh: line15: elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]: then

What can I do short of pulling the drive and re-zippering?
Thanks for the help,
Randy


----------



## NardVa

Can you use the zipper without a 6.2 Instsantcake image if you install the zipper on a factory tivo hard drive? I know with the Ptvnet cd you can use it to make the modifications on a factory tivo hard drive. I figure it should be possible with the zipper since they basically do the same thing.


----------



## Gunnyman

sure you can
it's not recommended for the obvious reasons.


----------



## SteelersFan

rmax said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My wireless usb adapter just came in and I wanted to get in hooked up. Originally i chose NO to adding wireless when running the zipper.
> After reading a bit, I figured I should run the tweak_uninstall.sh and then run the tweak.sh again.
> Well, all went fine in the uninstall and when I ran the install it said something about an app that was not changed. What do I want to do..I chose remove..hindsite tells me maybe that was the wrong thing to do
> Now when I run the tweak.sh I get this error:
> 
> tweak.sh: line15:syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
> `weak.sh: line15: elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]: then
> 
> What can I do short of pulling the drive and re-zippering?
> Thanks for the help,
> Randy


Try ftp'ing a fresh copy of tweak and run it.


----------



## tivoupgrade

For folks who already have networked TiVo units, please check out this thread and consider giving things a whirl. Its free and I'm interested in your feedback.

Thx,
Lou


----------



## rbautch

rmax said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My wireless usb adapter just came in and I wanted to get in hooked up. Originally i chose NO to adding wireless when running the zipper.
> After reading a bit, I figured I should run the tweak_uninstall.sh and then run the tweak.sh again.
> Well, all went fine in the uninstall and when I ran the install it said something about an app that was not changed. What do I want to do..I chose remove..hindsite tells me maybe that was the wrong thing to do
> Now when I run the tweak.sh I get this error:
> 
> tweak.sh: line15:syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
> `weak.sh: line15: elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]: then
> 
> What can I do short of pulling the drive and re-zippering?
> Thanks for the help,
> Randy


Try running dos2unix on tweak.sh, like this:


Code:


dos2unix tweak.sh


----------



## tec007

Does Zipper disable Tivo's firewall?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes


----------



## rmax

SteelersFan said:


> Try ftp'ing a fresh copy of tweak and run it.


Thanks for the feedback. I did try this last night and even downloaded the new tweak.sh and ftp'd it over. Got me stumped.


----------



## rmax

rbautch said:


> Try running dos2unix on tweak.sh, like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dos2unix tweak.sh


rbautch,
Thanks for replying. I did read this on your help page and got an error when I tried to run it. 
After I telnet'd in, I ran this from the bash prompt. I think I even tried to run it from the /hacks directory. I got an error both times. I can't remember what it was. Any other ideas? thanks...


----------



## cheer

rmax said:


> rbautch,
> Thanks for replying. I did read this on your help page and got an error when I tried to run it.
> After I telnet'd in, I ran this from the bash prompt. I think I even tried to run it from the /hacks directory. I got an error both times. I can't remember what it was. Any other ideas? thanks...


Hard to know if we don't know what the error was...can you try it again and post the error message?


----------



## rmax

cheer said:


> Hard to know if we don't know what the error was...can you try it again and post the error message?


I can. I will have to do it when I get back home this evening. The original error when trying to run tweak.sh was:

tweak.sh: line15:syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
`weak.sh: line15: ` elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]: then

I will post the error this evening that it gives me when trying to run the dos2unix command on the tweak.sh file I ftp'd over.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## robr

Greetings, I'm completely befuddled. I've used The Zipper several times in the past on an HDVR2 without issue. I now have two more HDVR2s, bought new drives, ran through the Zipper setup to image the drives, set up the network, put them back in the HDVR2s and booted. I'm using FA120s for right now until I get everything setup. However I've rebooted the HDVR2s and I can't ping them. The power and link light on the FA120 are on. My network here is 192.168.10.* (I have about 12 laptops, servers, printers, etc on it and all work fine). I set the HDVR2 to 192.168.10.98 and .99 for the two units with a gateway of .1. 

The docs say "L. Boot up your Tivo. Before it finishes booting, your tivo will reboot automatically in order to set your network parameters. This is normal, and only happens when you boot for the first time after running the Zipper."

I did not notice this occur. Perhaps this is the problem? When does this reboot occur? I get to the "satellite info error" screen (I'm doing this at work so no dish is hooked up) and it sits there waiting for input.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Update: A search turned up post #7028 so I checked after I ran zipper.sh
in the /tivo directory, there is no file called reboot_flag. There are however files called zipper_flag and image_flag.

In /etc/rc.d there is no author file, only rc.S* and rc.inet1*

I did see the script say it was copying the author file, so I dunno what's going on.
Update: the script copies the file to /tivo/etc/rc.d - I assume somewhere down the line it's supposed to move it to /etc/rc.d but I'm still walking through the zipper.sh script.

Ok i get it, /tivo is just the name used for the root directory when the drive is mounted. The rc.sysinit.author file is there and contains the reference to:
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl $ipaddress $routerip

For the hell of it, I'll manually add the reboot_flag and see where that gets me.
It got me exactly nowhere . It never rebooted.


----------



## Brillian1080p

For my HR10-250 the Airlink AGIGAUSB just arrived. I have a link light which is a great start.

Haven't been able to connect yet. My router sees the Tivo as 192.168.254.1. (I don't know why) and I tried that address and no go.

I zippered 1.6 and ran the enhacement OK with a serial cable. 

During the Zipper I entered 192.168.1.101 as the Tivo address. 

Did the enhancement script load the drivers for the Airlink? 

Using the Tivo remote to check system status I get; 

remote address not set (0)

Should this read the ip address entered during Zippering or not?


----------



## tec007

Which version of Hackman does Zipper install? The link doesn't seem to show in TWP+.

How would one go about updating it to the latest version? I tried to FTP but I can't over write the files.


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> For my HR10-250 the Airlink AGIGAUSB just arrived. I have a link light which is a great start.
> 
> Haven't been able to connect yet. My router sees the Tivo as 192.168.254.1. (I don't know why) and I tried that address and no go.
> 
> I zippered 1.6 and ran the enhacement OK with a serial cable.
> 
> During the Zipper I entered 192.168.1.101 as the Tivo address.
> 
> Did the enhancement script load the drivers for the Airlink?
> 
> Using the Tivo remote to check system status I get;
> 
> remote address not set (0)
> 
> Should this read the ip address entered during Zippering or not?


Versions before 1.7 load the backported drivers but do not modify the usb.map specifically for the Airlink adapter. Either run this script, modify /etc/hotplug/usp.map manually, or pull the drive and run version 1.7.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Thank you for the clarification. I couldn't tell by reading the instructions for 1.6 which drivers were loaded.

The serial port/bash prompt was hit and miss. I haven't been able to input any characters for two days.

I have the FA120 on order from ebay and have no idea when it will arrive.

So I can't run the script. I'll re-zipper.


----------



## rbautch

tec007 said:


> Which version of Hackman does Zipper install? The link doesn't seem to show in TWP+.
> 
> How would one go about updating it to the latest version? I tried to FTP but I can't over write the files.


The Zipper no longer installs Hackman. Download the latest version from the Hackman thread. Mount your root filesystem read-write before trying to FTP it.


----------



## rbautch

robr said:


> For the hell of it, I'll manually add the reboot_flag and see where that gets me.
> It got me exactly nowhere . It never rebooted.


 The reboot_flag has to be encountered by the author file before the tivo will reboot. When your tivo boots for the first time, the author file sees the flag, deletes the flag, and then causes a reboot. Deleting the flag ensures this only happens once. You can run the author file like a script if you want to test it out. Otherwise you can try manually unplugging/replugging your power cord to force a reboot.


----------



## tec007

rbautch said:


> Mount your root filesystem read-write before trying to FTP it.


huh?  Got a link for how to this in Linux?


----------



## ttodd1

rw


----------



## rbautch

rmax said:


> I can. I will have to do it when I get back home this evening. The original error when trying to run tweak.sh was:
> 
> tweak.sh: line15:syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
> `weak.sh: line15: ` elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]: then
> 
> I will post the error this evening that it gives me when trying to run the dos2unix command on the tweak.sh file I ftp'd over.
> Thanks,
> Randy


If you do a search for "syntax error near unexpected token", you'll see this is always a symptom of dos line endings. Fix em with dos2unix or FTP a new copy of tweak.sh in BINARY MODE. Here is a reference.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I successfully re-zippered with 1.7. I cannot connect using telnet. Same errors as I've read about.

"Could not open connection to the host, on port 23"

I'm running Windows XP Pro SP2. Is there something else I need to do, to enable telnet?


----------



## sfmpilot

iastrmchsr said:


> I am missing something simple here, but I cant find what. I am up to step 5 for the zipper. I have booted the PTV CD. I get to the command prompt "PTVupgrade /#" I type in "mount /dev/hdc /cdrom" and the computer replys "mount: /dev/hdc: unknown device" I can not mount the drive when I put in the Tools CD. I have burned several Tools CDs, none will mount. I am positive that I am typing to mount the right location. I even changed the drive to hdd and hdb...but it would not work there either. Anyone have some ideas for me? Did I burn the CD wrong? Downloaded the Tools CD and the extra files. Everything matches the list for the files I need. I burned the disc with Nero Express 6 in Joliet mode.
> Thanks in advance!


Has anyone replied to you? I have exactly the same problem and cannot see anywhere in this thread where you received a response


----------



## Gunnyman

is teh CDrom on the secondary Master IDE?
do you possibly have a Serial ATA controller in your computer that is mucking up device locations?


----------



## Brillian1080p

I've got six SATA hard drives in my main computer. For safety's sake I disconnected power to all of them. Also had to set the bios to boot to the ata cdrom and not the sata cdrom. 

Telnet??? any help???


----------



## tec007

ttodd1 said:


> rw


That's not much help....


----------



## Gunnyman

Brillian1080p said:


> I've got six SATA hard drives in my main computer. For safety's sake I disconnected power to all of them. Also had to set the bios to boot to the ata cdrom and not the sata cdrom.
> 
> Telnet??? any help???


if you can PING the tivo then you more than likely have a firewall issue. Turn Off any software Firewalls.


----------



## robr

rbautch said:


> The reboot_flag has to be encountered by the author file before the tivo will reboot. When your tivo boots for the first time, the author file sees the flag, deletes the flag, and then causes a reboot. Deleting the flag ensures this only happens once. You can run the author file like a script if you want to test it out. Otherwise you can try manually unplugging/replugging your power cord to force a reboot.


From reading the other post on here, it was my understanding that immediately after running zipper.sh, and before putting the drive back into the TiVo, that the reboot_flag file should exist. It did not exist after completion. Manually rebooting the TiVo did not help anything. I *think* the FA120 is working, I also think that for some reason the TiVo is coming up on a different IP address than the one I assigned to it which is why I can't ping it. I don't have the appropriate serial cable handy unfortunately so I guess I'll pull the drive tomorrow and look at the config files and/or use a network sniffer to see if anything is going over the NIC. Either that or I'll run to Radio Shack. I was just hoping what I'm encountering was a known entity, especially where I've used this exact set of CDs and exact NIC on another HDVR2 without a problem and then it goes and has problems on two HDVR2s.

I did just manage to find my old Pronto remote control data cable after 15 minutes of basement digging, but I'm not sure it will work since it's the upper of the two cables in this picture:
http://www.remotecentral.com/pronto/pinout.gif - based on the location of the conductors though it appears it may.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Windows Firewall is off. 

Ping unsuccessful.

The adapter link light is on and my router reports this;

Host Name: UNKNOWN
Operating System: OS Unknown
Physical Address:	00:11:50:20:21:FD

Network Information



Domain Name: UNKNOWN
IP Address:	192.168.254.1
Attached By:	Ethernet

So it see it and has assigned an address for it.

But no communication.


----------



## Gunnyman

I bet you transposed 192.168.1.254 by mistake and your tivo and router are no longer on the same subnet.


----------



## Gunnyman

tec007 said:


> That's not much help....


actually it is.
A zippered Tivo has aliases for many Linux commands
rw for example mounts the tivo filesystem in read/write mode
ro sets it back to read only.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Because I've had so much difficulty connecting, I triple checked what I typed in. I followed your suggestion in the instructions and put in 192.168.1.101.

I have been wondering if there is a way to verify the ip address assigned to the Tivo. It actually happens twice, once with the Zipper and once with the enhancement script.

I'm so close I can feel it!

I do have the serial connection available if you know how to check or change the tivo address.


----------



## Gunnyman

according to your router the tivo's IP address is 192.168.254.1
are you using DHCP? You can go to /tweak and run netconfig.tcl over serial and reset the IP then reboot the tivo


----------



## Brillian1080p

Gunny,

2 thoughts just connected in my head.

Are you saying that because my other addresses provided by the router are 192.168.254.xxx, that I should make the Tivo address the same but with a different last set?

If this is so, then I know what to do!!!

Tell me now and one dozen cookies it is!


----------



## Brillian1080p

I'm getting fair at poking around the directories, but I haven't found /tweak.


----------



## robr

Brillian1080p said:


> Gunny,
> 
> 2 thoughts just connected in my head.
> 
> Are you saying that because my other addresses provided by the router are 192.168.254.xxx, that I should make the Tivo address the same but with a different last set?
> 
> If this is so, then I know what to do!!!
> 
> Tell me now and one dozen cookies it is!


Your TiVo needs to be on the same network subnet as the other devices trying to connect to it. With a netmask of 255.255.255.0 (which is set up with no input from you) that would mean yes, all devices on your network including your TiVo have to have the same first three numbers, ie 192.168.1.* - you can't just make up something arbitrary.


----------



## Brillian1080p

My mistake then. 

I am using DHCP. By setting the Tivo to 192.168.1.101 I believed all I had to do was type that in telnet or the address bar to connect.

I'm still looking for the /tweak directory if anyone cares to help me out.

Between posts I search this forum and google to find the answers so as not to be a burden.

My brain has grown two inches larger now, but I'm not sure I can use any of it yet.


----------



## sfmpilot

Gunnyman said:


> is teh CDrom on the secondary Master IDE?
> do you possibly have a Serial ATA controller in your computer that is mucking up device locations?


 Aha! Rings a bell that CD can't be secondary master. I'm set up with DTivo HD as hda and CD is hdc. I'll try HD on hdc and CD on hdb, although I think I've tried this before. Not sure if it means anything, but I can boot into Linux ok using PTVnet boot disc (using Linux kernal from PTVupgrade disc), and have executed Zipper completely. But then I saw in this thread that I needed to use the PTVupgrade LBA48 which is the one I can't seem to boot from. If I can use the PTVnet boot disc, to boot to linux, problem solved.

Another item, not sure if it helps, but when Linux is booting on PTVupgrade boot disc, just before it finishes booting, it goes through each drive hda.....hdi and comes up with a message similar to: drive hda not found, restart.... then it comes back in a minute or so later with - drive hda not found. Then it moves to the next drive. Takes about 5 minutes to step through all the drives. Sure looks like it can't find the drives on the PC.

But again, if a boot from PTVnet works, this is all a moot point as I can boot and mount the /cdrom fine from this boot disc.


----------



## sfmpilot

Gunnyman said:


> is teh CDrom on the secondary Master IDE?
> do you possibly have a Serial ATA controller in your computer that is mucking up device locations?


 I don't have SATA drives, but maybe they need to be unenabled in BIOS?

I have the CDrom on hdc and DTivo (120Gb) on hda. I was led to believe that location didn't matter, but I'll change to CDrom on hdb and Dtivo on hdc.

This is moot if the answer to the next question is affirmative - that is, since I have a 120Gb drive, do I need to use PTVupgrade LBA48, or can I use PTVnet? I can boot and run Zipper just fine from PTVnet (of course I use the Linux kernel from PTVupgrade on the tools disc).


----------



## Xtra7973

Brillian1080p said:


> I'm getting fair at poking around the directories, but I haven't found /tweak.


To search for a file use bash# find -name "whatever your searching for" without the quotes. So if you were looking for a file called logs you would type in find -name logs, or if you're unsure of the file name use bash# find -name log\*
and it will list anything with "log" in it. Here is a good page I found on using the find command


----------



## Gunnyman

Brillian1080p said:


> I'm getting fair at poking around the directories, but I haven't found /tweak.


my bad check /enhancements


----------



## Brillian1080p

Thank you, I'm not familiar with Linux so I read a few things about it and tried a few commands. Most of them don't work on the Tivo.

Believe it or not there really isn't very much information on the commands that will work.

Maybe your link will change that.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Gunnyman said:


> according to your router the tivo's IP address is 192.168.254.1
> are you using DHCP? You can go to /tweak and run netconfig.tcl over serial and reset the IP then reboot the tivo


Are you sure it's not network.tcl?

I think I saw that in /enhancements.


----------



## Gunnyman

it's net-launch.sh in /enhancements
sorry for the confusion. It's been a tough day. The Tivoweb module is called net-config.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I might have seen that earlier but the enhancement disappeared when I ran tweak-uninstall, then tried to re-install sh tweak.sh.

It couldn't find it.

No worries though, I'm re-zippering and will enter 192.168.254.1.

Should be up and running in no time!

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Yahoo!

After re-zippering and the second reboot, before running the enhancement script I was able to get a colored bash at the command prompt from my windows pc!

I tried to open a directory but it kept repeating my input.

I read how to fix that in a thread an hour ago, don't remember it though and I'll have to search.

I'm on my way...


----------



## rmax

rbautch said:


> If you do a search for "syntax error near unexpected token", you'll see this is always a symptom of dos line endings. Fix em with dos2unix or FTP a new copy of tweak.sh in BINARY MODE. Here is a reference.


Thanks for the reference. I was not able to try again last night as I hoped. I will try again tonight. I do use Filezilla and will check to make sure it is in binary mode this time.
I will report back and let you know what happened.
Thanks again for taking the time to respond.
Randy


----------



## kewashi

rbautch said:


> This script will modify your usb.map and you shouldn't have to pull your drive. Lightly tested.


You're the best!!! After loosing several bids for a fa-120 and seeing them sell for ridiculous prices in the $70 to $120 range, now I can just go buy a linksys v2 at best buy and be done with it for my 2nd hacked tivo. A question -- which route would you suggest? switching my current tivo to the usb v2 using the map hack here or starting the new system with the new 1.7 zipper?


----------



## Brillian1080p

Anyone notice about 20 minutes from unplugging the Tivo, zippering and back up and running last night?

That's a tribute to how well this program is put together!

Course, I did follow the directions...


----------



## robr

You guys gave me an idea reading all this, I checked my router logs and sure enough, there's the TiVo sending DHCP requests. It did not use the IP address I assigned to it. I'm now connected at least (I couldn't get minicom to connect via my Pronto serial cable so this is very good).

ok, once i connected to the DHCP assigned address and ran tweak.sh and rebooted, *THEN* the tivo came up with the IP address I had entered during the zipper.sh process.


----------



## Brillian1080p

My Pronto cable works with no mods.


----------



## robr

Brillian1080p said:


> My Pronto cable works with no mods.


Do you have a 3 conductor or 4 conductor Pronto cable?


----------



## Brillian1080p

Looking at the pin it has 3 sections.

There is a post that has a diagram showing what wires should be where. I deleted the bookmark, so you'll have to search.


----------



## robr

Brillian1080p said:


> Looking at the pin it has 3 sections.
> 
> There is a post that has a diagram showing what wires should be where. I deleted the bookmark, so you'll have to search.


 That would be the correct Pronto cable to use . Mine has 4 sections (2 ground sections instead of 1). It could also have something to do with I ordered my Pronto from the UK because the silver one wasn't available in the US at the time I ordered it. Perhaps they include a different cable.

In any event, I'm up and running with the new network adapter and all is now fine with the first TiVo. Off to complete the second one. I have no idea why it's using DHCP at first but at least now I know to look for that.


----------



## robr

I take it back.. everything was working, now the ASOHOUSB adapter will no longer work. I had to do a TiVO reset and after doing that, it was back getting an IP address via DHCP (and the ASOHOUSB no longer worked). I plugged an FA120 back in, ran tweak_uninstall then tweak and then the usbmap.sh script to add support for this NIC (just in case it wasn't already supported). Then I rebooted.

I have both lights on the ASOHOUSB on, but I can't ping it. As soon as I hot-swap the FA120, I can now ping. 

BTW shouldn't network settings show up on the HDVR2 interface? I know it does on my HDVR2 at home (I think it's Phone & Network settings). I only see 'Phone settings' on the DirecTV Central settings menu.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I asked here about network settings showing up and no one answered... yet.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Wrong thread.


----------



## robr

whats supposed to be in the tmf directory? 

i started from scratch. i now have one tivo up and running with the ASOHOUSB again and am working on the second one now..... 10th time is a charm!


----------



## tall1

/tmf is off topic for this thread. You can read more about that stuff at the Zipper Wiki.


----------



## sfmpilot

I had a devil of a time trying to boot up from the PTVupgrade LBA48 disc that I burned. On boot up, I would get the following toward the end:

hda no response (status 0xfe), resetting device (pauses for a minute or so)
hda no response (status 0xfe) (pauses for a minute or so)

and then proceeds to step through hdc, hde, hdg in like manner.

Thanks to Gunny's suggestion - the resolution was to go into BIOS and disable the SATA interfaces. I don't have SATA drives installed, but the Motherboard was sure going to be ready when I put them in  After disabling SATA, everything worked as advertised, at least with the making the DTivo HD.


----------



## sfmpilot

I have successfully zippered and tweaked a new 120 Gb HD for a rebuilt disc-less DSR704. I was up and fully operational quite quickly, but had some interesting results.

First, the boot process actually re-booted twice before it proceeded all the way through downloading from the satellite, but all did seem to come up ok.

The only thing that is upsetting is that the unit reboots every 25 or so minutes, like clockwork. Second, sometimes when it reboots it gets all the way through the reboot process the first time, but most times it gets to the middle of the boot, "'Almost There", and it reboots again, but the second time it generally comes online, but then other times it hangs in Welcome. No GSOD ever occuring in the boot. I use the Linksys USB 100M and did not upgrade to USB2.0 when asked in the Enhancements scripts.

I know there are other posts talking about sporadic reboots, but again this is happening like clockwork. Since it's at 25 minute intervals, and since the programing download is forecast to take 30 minutes to download, is there a possibility that something's happening when the satellite download completes? or, is there a timing loop in a script here that may be set wrong?

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## sjmaye

sjmaye said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by sjmaye
> 
> Since I don't have a mount for the additional drive yet it will require pulling the lid back off the unit later anyway, so I think *I will go ahead with the single drive install to make sure all is working well, then do the "mfsadd" when I have the mount in-hand.*


Was that a mistake? I have the HD D*Tivo running well for over a week now and no problems with the 250GB single Zippered drive. I am ready to add the second drive (400GB). I read a couple posts that said the swap file was adjusted during the Zipper application based upon the drives connected. At that point I only had the single 250 GB drive.

When reading there are concerns of swap file size and GSOD and no way to change the swap file size.

*Am I going to have to start all over?*


----------



## Gunnyman

no
the -r4 command in the zipper image install takes care of things.


----------



## sjmaye

Gunnyman said:


> no
> the -r4 command in the zipper image install takes care of things.


Thank you for the quick reply, Gunnyman.

*So just do the mfsadd just like it is listed in the Weaknees instructions and all is good??*


----------



## Gunnyman

yep


----------



## sjmaye

Thanks! :up:


----------



## robr

Brillian1080p said:


> I asked here about network settings showing up and no one answered... yet.


I checked last night on my HDVR2 at home and this setting does not exist there either. It must have been on the standalone 4.x version I was running on that box, I never noticed it's no longer there in 6.x.


----------



## cheer

Correct, network settings only show up in the Tivo's onscreen interface on standalone software versions.


----------



## rbautch

Here are two good references discussing swap file size. Ref1 Ref2


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Here are two good references discussing swap file size. Ref1 Ref2


Try this as well. And this.


----------



## rmax

rmax said:


> Thanks for the reference. I was not able to try again last night as I hoped. I will try again tonight. I do use Filezilla and will check to make sure it is in binary mode this time.
> I will report back and let you know what happened.
> Thanks again for taking the time to respond.
> Randy


I was able to transfer the file in binary mode and successfully run tweak.sh.
Now I am back to original reason I started messing with the tweak file in the first place. I am trying to install the wireless files and replace the wired adapter. I run the net-launch.sh and it ask for what type Ip and then just skips the part where it ask if I want to install for wireless adapter...how do a I get it to ask for wireless or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## sjmaye

sjmaye said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, Gunnyman.
> 
> *So just do the mfsadd just like it is listed in the Weaknees instructions and all is good??*


Help- TIVO is down! My wife is gonna kill me. 

*First try-*

hda - cd drive
hdc- 250GB Zippered drive (jumper on Master)
hdd- 400GB New drive (Jumper on Slave)

_mfsadd *-r 4* -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdd_

Took a bit, but it showed about 761 hours. Sounded about right.

Installed in to HR10-250. Boot cycle all worked like usual. Checked Sytem info. Recording capacity did not change 30hrs HD, 200hrs SD.

I read a post where two other people had the exact same problem. They said the drives had to be on different IDE channels and did not need the "-r 4" option.

*Second try-*
hda - 250GB Zippered drive (jumper on Master)
hdc- cd drive
hdd- 400GB New drive (Jumper on Slave)

ran:

_mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdd_

Response was pretty quick- "added 480 hours" for a total of 761hrs.

Looked good.

Put drives in the HD D*Tivo and booted. Got past the Tivo unleashed splash, rebooted waited a while, then *GSOD*. After a few seconds on *GSOD* it rebotted again. This process kept repeating.

*Third try-*
I thought I might have needed the "-r 4" after all and went to try it. Took the drives back out and put them in the PC. The response was "nothing to add".

Now I am stuck. I could probably start from scratch, reapply the drive image, and rezipper with both drives from the start, but I hate to add back all my season passes etc.

The drives are still connected to my PC.

* Is there any chance I can fix this thing without starting all over?  *


----------



## Gunnyman

you might be able to just increase the swap file size 
search the forums for tpip.


----------



## os2doc

Hello All,

Trying to make Zipper work, and having some difficulties. Here is what I have.

powerbook,
zipper disk archive
all the required files
ptvupgrade universal boot disk
ptvupgrade instacake disk for Phillips DSR704
80gig Seagate (mostly doing the upgrade to get the data off the disk.) on hdc master ide2
CD rom on hda master ide1
old server to work from


I created the Zipper disk with files:

-r-xr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 284955184 Mar 22 2005 000001
-rwxr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 40679 Jan 30 2006 Installation_Instructions.pdf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 7768 Dec 25 2003 bootpage
-rwxr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 4015 Aug 12 17:21 network.tcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 2727581 Aug 21 08:32 rbautch_files.tgz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 312 Apr 20 17:17 rc_sysinit.author
-rw-r--r-- 1 michaelr michaelr 2310 May 8 2005 set_mrv_name_67.tcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 michaelr michaelr 23115 May 7 12:24 superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 6103040 Aug 4 2005 tivotools.tar
-rwxr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 4228 Jan 3 2006 tweak.sh
-rwxr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 2682 Jan 16 2006 tweak_uninstall.sh
-r-xr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 1106313 May 2 09:17 vmlinux.px.gz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 michaelr michaelr 12246 Aug 26 16:00 zipper.sh

Edited___
oh, vmlinux.px.gz is 3.1.1c kernel off the universal install CD, is this right?
_____

booted the old pc with the universal boot disk, mounted tools CD, 
sh zipper.sh
installed the instacake image,
rebooted,
sh zipper.sh
errors. Man, a bunch. 
biggest problem seems to be that I can't run bootpage from the /cdrom/ directory, gives me an auth error.

When I ll -a the /cdrom directory, the scripts there are not executable, they have __w__w__S permissions set... Thats wierd... So Zipper is failing.

I put the disk back in the powerbook, and it looks fine. I tried burning it as ISO9660, and Joliet, same problem. I don't get it.

So, I booted off the Instacake CD, ctl - c the initial script, get a command prompt. CD still looks funky. How could this be the hardware? I dont really understand how.

Any idea what I am doing wrong here?
m


----------



## ttodd1

os2doc said:


> Any idea what I am doing wrong here?
> m


using a mac...


----------



## rbautch

rmax said:


> I was able to transfer the file in binary mode and successfully run tweak.sh.
> Now I am back to original reason I started messing with the tweak file in the first place. I am trying to install the wireless files and replace the wired adapter. I run the net-launch.sh and it ask for what type Ip and then just skips the part where it ask if I want to install for wireless adapter...how do a I get it to ask for wireless or am I doing something wrong?


Only the Zipper asks you if you want to install a wireless adapter while the drive is still in the tivo. The net-launch script does not. Try running /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl.


----------



## rbautch

sjmaye said:


> * Is there any chance I can fix this thing without starting all over?  *


You might try removing the loopback routes from the author file, and connect a phone line while you boot. That way your tivo can download any files it needs if GSOD discovers a problem. If GSOD is not finishing properly, a larger swap file may also help. You may also have a problem with one of your drives. I've used the exact same procedure on my HR10-250 many times, and it's worked fine. If you really want to save season passes, you can connect both drives to your PC and do an mfsbackup/mfsrestore to a single drive, and then try again.


----------



## os2doc

ttodd1 said:


> using a mac...


Well, theres a long argument in the making, but maybe correct. I am wondering if it is how the disk was burned. I simply copies the files over to a disk, and it seems that may be the problem. I am going to try some modifications to how the iso is created... I am not sure what the problem is, but its worth a shot.

If anyone else has anything useful, would appreciate it. I can't be the first person to do this on a mac.

oh, btw, windows sucks. 

M


----------



## TivoCurious

I know the issue of what adapter works has been beat to death on this thread, but perhaps you could clear something up for me...
I just did the drive portion of the zipper, hooked it all up, watched it reboot after the first boot (to set the networking as I understand) but my tivo isn't on the network. I don't even see link lights on my router or the adapter. I am using an SMC2208USB because the FA120's are crazy expensive and I was under the impression that any wired usb listed as working on the Tivo sight would work on my DSR708 with version 6.2 -- Was I mistaken? (I'm only shooting for usb1.1 -- I can live with the slower speed)

Thanks to Gunnyman & rbautch for the scripts and especially all the support you guys and the other regulars provide. You guys rock!


--please see my other posting instead if you can offer any assistance-- Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1

os2doc said:


> Well, theres a long argument in the making, but maybe correct. I am wondering if it is how the disk was burned. I simply copies the files over to a disk, and it seems that may be the problem. I am going to try some modifications to how the iso is created... I am not sure what the problem is, but its worth a shot.
> 
> If anyone else has anything useful, would appreciate it. I can't be the first person to do this on a mac.
> 
> oh, btw, windows sucks.
> 
> M


Not going to go there...  There are a few posts inthis thread of others that had buring issues # 1343, 1669 for example. Search this thread and that may help.

I agree windoze sucks I myself am trying to move to FC5 but there are those little things that keep me haveing to have a win pc.....


----------



## jhanson

ok... another confused noob here... i really did spend a lot of time searching the forums, but i can't figure out this kernel thing.

i have a HDVR2 with 6.2 software with a upgraded 300G drive. i want to keep the original drive so i can skip the instantcake. i did download the free PTVUpgrade tools CD.

i'm trying to install zipper, but confused about this hacked kernel thing. 

1. what kernel do i need? i understand i need to run killinitrd on the kernel, but confused on which one to get and where to get it.

2. can someone point me (or PM me) to where i can get the appropriate original kernel for free? since i'm keeping my existing image, i don't want to pay for the PTVBoot CD just for the kernel.

thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

the boot cd is 5 bucks.
OR you can find a tutorial on DDB for running killhdinitrd on your existing kernel free.


----------



## jhanson

egads...i'm reading too much info and have brain overload. i thought i needed the instant cake boot CD ($20) to get the kernel. i didn't see just the boot CD for $5. thanks for the clarification.

another question about wireless adapters. i see Tivo.com's list of compatable adpaters and they all say i need version 7.2 or later of the software. i assume with zipper i can use my 6.2 version with the ones they say will work with 7.2?


----------



## jhanson

also, my service number starts with 151 which isn't even listed. How do i find what wireless adapters work with 151s?


----------



## rbautch

jhanson said:


> egads...i'm reading too much info and have brain overload. i thought i needed the instant cake boot CD ($20) to get the kernel. i didn't see just the boot CD for $5. thanks for the clarification.
> 
> another question about wireless adapters. i see Tivo.com's list of compatable adpaters and they all say i need version 7.2 or later of the software. i assume with zipper i can use my 6.2 version with the ones they say will work with 7.2?


The Instantcake CD is different than boot CD. The Instantcake CD contains a software image. The boot CD contains the kernel. Follow the directions and the links in the Zipper instructions. If you're not sure what you're doing, spend the $25 and get both products, and don't deviate from the instructions. Adapters that only work with 7.2 will NOT work with 6.2. Ignore the service number.


----------



## DrOrb

All praise to Gunnyman, Rbautch and all the others masters!

My 2x300GB HR10-250 Zipper went as smoothly as guano through a goose!

DrOrb


----------



## os2doc

Ok, so apparently the finder's burning tools don't create correct Joliet images. Take all but the last '.' out of file names, truncade them to 30 charachters, and just generallly screw with them. So. I thought about booting over to kubuntu, and then creating the disk, but as I have never done that, I went the "easier" route, and changed. the zipper script, and the files. 

Yeah, I know....

renamed the following:

rc.sysinit.author -> rc_sysinit.author
superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl -> superpatch
vmlinux.px.gz -> vmlinux_px.gz

then modified the zipper script to deal with these files correctly 

So, Toto and I went back to the linux box, mounted the disk, and reran sh zipper_mod.sh...

And had success. the new hacked disk is in the Tivo now, and watching "The truth about cats and dogs". 

No network access yet. The network dongle hasn't arrived yet, ordered the netgear, will provably fight with that on Tuesday.

Now I need to hack the old drive to get the crap my wife has recorded off of it. 

happy happy joy joy!

M


----------



## Gunnyman

jhanson said:


> also, my service number starts with 151 which isn't even listed. How do i find what wireless adapters work with 151s?


If it's wireless G and says 7.xx required it WILL NOT work on a Zippered DTivo.
Wireless ones are going to be VERY hard to find since the B flavor isn't even made anymore. I am wireless by using the Netgear FA120 and going into a wireless bridge.


----------



## sjmaye

DrOrb said:


> All praise to Gunnyman, Rbautch and all the others masters!
> 
> My 2x300GB HR10-250 Zipper went as smoothly as guano through a goose!
> 
> DrOrb


Great! I am in the middle of a Zipper upgrade with a 250GB + 400GB. The Zipper on Tivo drive A worked fine, but I am having trouble with the marrying of the drives. I am getting the GSOD.

Can you tell me exactly what commands you used for marrying the drives and if you did anything else with swap file size or tpip?


----------



## TivoCurious

I didn't get a reply to my earlier question yet so let me pose these questions instead:
Do I need to alter the etc/hotplug/usb.map to get the SMC2208 working? I was under the impression that since it was on the list at the tivo site it would work, but it's not working for me. I realize I could look at this stuff myself, but I don't have a serial cable and I would like to figure it out before pulling the drive again so I don't anger my wife and kids by having the tivo down while I learn.
Also, I see that ASOHOUSB is included in the zipper script and uses the backported drivers. It looks like that model is still obtainable. What sort of benefit could I expect to see (besides the obvious network working instead of not working) from using the ASOHOUSB and backported drivers?

Thanks in advance for your answer.


----------



## jhanson

I know you said don't worry that my service # starts with 151, but which column on the following table should I look to find a compatible adapter? Most of the service numbers starting with 1XX are LESS compatible:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2184.htm

1. So it appears that NO g adapters will work with 6.2. Correct?

2. Is there somewhere else I can see a list of compatible adapters for 6.2?

Thanks.


----------



## David Platt

Okay, I'm about to undertake zippering a HR10-250, but had a quick question about the 30-second skip and backdoors.

It's my understanding from reading this thread that both are enabled via manual tivoapp patches, since superpatch doesn't work on HR10-250's. What do I need to do if I DON'T want 30-second skip enabled?

I tried searching for where it's patched in both zipper.sh and tweaks.sh, but I must be missing it.


----------



## rbautch

David Platt said:


> Okay, I'm about to undertake zippering a HR10-250, but had a quick question about the 30-second skip and backdoors.
> 
> It's my understanding from reading this thread that both are enabled via manual tivoapp patches, since superpatch doesn't work on HR10-250's. What do I need to do if I DON'T want 30-second skip enabled?
> 
> I tried searching for where it's patched in both zipper.sh and tweaks.sh, but I must be missing it.


tweak.sh is only a wrapper script that launches the main hacking script called start.sh, which is buried in rbautch_files.tgz. Aside from cracking open that achive the easiest way to do it is this:
1. Run tweak.sh as usual, but as soon as you see the output "Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel 2.4.20", hit cntrl-c and exit the script.
2. Edit /enhancements/start.sh to remove the 30-sec skip tivoapp patch.
3. Run start.sh (not tweak.sh).


----------



## Gunnyman

jhanson said:


> I know you said don't worry that my service # starts with 151, but which column on the following table should I look to find a compatible adapter? Most of the service numbers starting with 1XX are LESS compatible:
> 
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2184.htm
> 
> 1. So it appears that NO g adapters will work with 6.2. Correct?
> 
> 2. Is there somewhere else I can see a list of compatible adapters for 6.2?
> 
> Thanks.


look here http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks


----------



## Brillian1080p

During the tweak.sh it asks if you want it or not.

Somebody will correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I remember from doing it twice.


----------



## thedeak08

OK, I don't wanna do alot to my HDVR2, just upgrading the drive to a 160 GB, and the only hack I care about is the fake call, cause I hate seeing that message day after day. Where can I find this hack?


----------



## rbautch

thedeak08 said:


> OK, I don't wanna do alot to my HDVR2, just upgrading the drive to a 160 GB, and the only hack I care about is the fake call, cause I hate seeing that message day after day. Where can I find this hack?


You can't just install fakecall, but rather you have to fully hack your tivo in order to bypass the "security" features of tivo that prevent you from running anything other than stock software. The Zipper will do exactly that, and install fakecall.


----------



## undertow

I just picked up a used Philips DSR704 and I'm planning on zippering it. Problem is, it's already been hacked and I think it was a sleeper job. It's currently at v3.1.1c software and won't update. It came with the original unhacked hard drive. If I put the original drive in, will it clean things up and allow it to update to 6.2?


----------



## randyz71

I have fairly successfully hacked three DTivo's using mfstools, instantcake/ptvnet, and the zipper. My question of course is about the zipper install. I am having trouble getting the Linksys adapter to operate. I used a pre 1.7 zipper to load the unit. After putting the drive back in the unit, I used one of my D-Link DUB100's (pre version B) to connect the unit and run tweak.sh etc... therefore I know the drop, usb port etc... is good. I answered yes to install the USB 2.0 drivers, but the Linksys never connects to the switch. I do get link lights on the adapter, but the switch has nothing.

After some digging on the forum, I came across a post with a similiar issue and someone (rbautch?) provided a usbmap.sh script. When I try to ftp the file to the DTivo I get a read only system error. I telnet in and issue the rootwrite command, but it responds with command not found. I have tried running the command from various directories with the same results. I don't have this problem on the other two units that I have "hacked". Maybe rootwrite was installed by a hack I have yet to apply to this TiVo? Maybe what I really need is the proper mount command? 

Any suggestions on either issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

undertow said:


> I just picked up a used Philips DSR704 and I'm planning on zippering it. Problem is, it's already been hacked and I think it was a sleeper job. It's currently at v3.1.1c software and won't update. It came with the original unhacked hard drive. If I put the original drive in, will it clean things up and allow it to update to 6.2?


Yes it should. You probably want to start with a clean image anyway. Can't install a Zipper over a Sleeper.


----------



## rbautch

randyz71 said:


> When I try to ftp the file to the DTivo I get a read only system error. I telnet in and issue the rootwrite command, but it responds with command not found. I have tried running the command from various directories with the same results. I don't have this problem on the other two units that I have "hacked". Maybe rootwrite was installed by a hack I have yet to apply to this TiVo? Maybe what I really need is the proper mount command?
> 
> Any suggestions on either issue would be greatly appreciated.


Use "rw" not rootwrite.


----------



## undertow

rbautch said:


> Yes it should. You probably want to start with a clean image anyway. Can't install a Zipper over a Sleeper.


Thanks a lot for your advice! And, thanks a lot rbautch and Gunnyman for a really nice looking package.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Just got the PTVupdate CD and Zipper CD set up and burned. 
Then I discovered a minor annoyance. The PTVupdate boot CD doesn't appear to have SCSI support, and I don't have an IDE CD-ROM around. 

(The system I'm was going to use to run the update just has a SCSI CD-RW. 
I've got a couple other computers accessible, but one of them has a CD-ROM, CD-R, & DVD-ROM all SCSI, and the other is a Power Mac. 
I think the only working IDE CD-Rom I have is the one built into the HP rackmount machine that acts as my NAT router) 

Guess I'm going to have to run out any buy a cheap IDE DVD or CD-ROM tomorrow... 
Oh well. Probably a useful thing to have around.


----------



## David Platt

rbautch said:


> tweak.sh is only a wrapper script that launches the main hacking script called start.sh, which is buried in rbautch_files.tgz. Aside from cracking open that achive the easiest way to do it is this:
> 1. Run tweak.sh as usual, but as soon as you see the output "Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel 2.4.20", hit cntrl-c and exit the script.
> 2. Edit /enhancements/start.sh to remove the 30-sec skip tivoapp patch.
> 3. Run start.sh (not tweak.sh).


Just wanted to let you know that this worked without a hitch.

Thanks!


----------



## cheer

Jonathan_S said:


> Just got the PTVupdate CD and Zipper CD set up and burned.
> Then I discovered a minor annoyance. The PTVupdate boot CD doesn't appear to have SCSI support, and I don't have an IDE CD-ROM around.


Does your system support booting from the SCSI CD-RW drive? If so I would think you could track down the appropriate drivers for the drive and insmod them, but maybe not -- never tried to boot from a SCSI CD drive before.


----------



## Jonathan_S

cheer said:


> Does your system support booting from the SCSI CD-RW drive? If so I would think you could track down the appropriate drivers for the drive and insmod them, but maybe not -- never tried to boot from a SCSI CD drive before.


Oh, sure it booted fine. It was just when I got to the "mount /dev/sda/ /cdrom" step in the zipper instructions that I realized that I didn't have SCSI drivers.

Its been so long since I had to load linux drivers after boot I'd forgotten about insmod. Its a basic adaptec 29160 card, so the driver should be easy to find. I guess I'll try that before I run out and buy a drive.

Thanks. (And here I thought I was just venting a bit )


----------



## ForrestB

Well you could temporarily move the CDROM from your PowerMac and install it in your PC. FYI PowerMac G3, G4 and G5 computers all use standard IDE CDROM/CDRW/DVD drives.


----------



## rmax

rbautch said:


> Only the Zipper asks you if you want to install a wireless adapter while the drive is still in the tivo. The net-launch script does not. Try running /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl.


Thank you sir. That did the trick. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## BrettC

Maybe this has been answered before (and I apologize if it has been) but I could not find it anywhere using a search. Has anyone used the BELKIN F5D5055 USB adapter with the Direct Tivo series 2? Just checking because I could not find an Airlink AGIGAUSB (even on EBay). I'll use 100mb if I have to, but would much rather use a Gb adapter.

Thanks!


----------



## qdoggg

BrettC said:


> Maybe this has been answered before (and I apologize if it has been) but I could not find it anywhere using a search. Has anyone used the BELKIN F5D5055 USB adapter with the Direct Tivo series 2? Just checking because I could not find an Airlink AGIGAUSB (even on EBay). I'll use 100mb if I have to, but would much rather use a Gb adapter.
> 
> Thanks!


For all those in the SF Bay Area the *Airlink ASOHOUSB 10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet USB 2.0 Adapter* is only *$1.99* @ Fry's B&M!!!


----------



## rbautch

BrettC said:


> Maybe this has been answered before (and I apologize if it has been) but I could not find it anywhere using a search. Has anyone used the BELKIN F5D5055 USB adapter with the Direct Tivo series 2? Just checking because I could not find an Airlink AGIGAUSB (even on EBay). I'll use 100mb if I have to, but would much rather use a Gb adapter.
> 
> Thanks!


It should work, but it's only a USB 1.0 device. Looks like there's still several FA120s on Ebay.


----------



## JamieP

rbautch said:


> It should work, but it's only a USB 1.0 device. Looks like there's still several FA120s on Ebay.


I believe you are thinking of the F5D5050. The F5D505*5* is a usb2 gigabit device not currently supported by the backport drivers (AFAIK). I don't know what chip it uses. If someone has the .inf file from the windows drivers, it might provide some clues. I don't see any driver downloads on their web site.

To the OP: keep in mind that there is no performance advantage to gige on the tivo without jumbo frames.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Just wanted to vet my logic here really quick - 

3rd time using Zipper - no issues there. I took my HR10-250 and put a brand new 500 GB drive in. I follwowed the instructions and ran up to the part where I run 51killer.sh but nothing else. My logic being that I can now use the TiVo normally until it updates to 6.3 and THEN zipper the thing.

Feel free to tell me I'm a moron if I'm wrong 

DXB


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Also - I searched on this issue and couldn't find an answer.

In TiVOWeb when I try to backup the season passes etc it tosses a "can't write" error. I assume I need to pop in the box and set the drive to read/write via "rw". 

Am I wrong in assumming that TiVoWeb would issue a command to be able to do that itself?

Thanks

DXB


----------



## rbautch

Your bootpage now has a parameter called 'upgradesoftware=false' that will prevent the new software from being installed. This is a good thing, because software updates wipe out all your hacks. I outlined the options for upgrading to 6.3 a few pages back.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

So even though I didn't run the zipper just the fact that I have the IP on there means I can't get the update naturally then?

If so, Thanks. Appreciate the heads up!

DXB


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Draven X. Byrne said:


> Also - I searched on this issue and couldn't find an answer.
> 
> In TiVOWeb when I try to backup the season passes etc it tosses a "can't write" error. I assume I need to pop in the box and set the drive to read/write via "rw".
> 
> Am I wrong in assumming that TiVoWeb would issue a command to be able to do that itself?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DXB


Apparently I figured it out on my own. You have to do the rw before trying to do a backup. Is there an logical reason to keep the TiVo HD on read only "ro" - or is that really for safety?

If not, what would be the best way to keep the drive read / write?


----------



## Lord Vader

Keeping it on "-ro" helps prevent a particular folder/file from getting wiped.


----------



## Lord Vader

I hear 6.3 will not be coming, as the HR10-250's are being replaced by the HR20-750's.


----------



## tnedator

Ok, I have installed zipper and tweak.sh, but I wasn't sure how to answer the question about installing USB 2.0 drivers.

I have an HR10-250 and an FA120. I was under the impression that the 10-250 was already USB 2.0, so wasn't sure that to do, and since I didn't have a serial cable, I didn't want to do something that killed my access.

So, should I have installed the 2.0 drivers? And, if the answer was yes, how do I install the USB drivers now? Do I have to run the uninstall (uinstall_tweak), and then rerun the tweak.sh script or is there another way?

Also, when I installed the zipper, I told it that I had recordings that I wanted to preserve, but after finishing the zipper and the tweak.sh script, all the recordings were gone. They still showed up in the now playing list, but when you hit play, it went straight to "delete or don't delete". Any idea why this happened? I have a second 10-250 that I plan on zippering and would like to keep the recordings if possible.

Thanks


----------



## ethav

I just completed installing Zipper 1.6 on my recently purchased (through eBay) Hughes SD-DVR40. I seem to have things mostly set up correctly as I've got Called ID working, connected to TiVoWeb Plus, and wireless working. 

I have set my MRV name successfully and I would like to know if its possible to use MRV with standalone TiVos on the same LAN. Only my den has a DirecTivo (hence an MRV name of "DEN") and I have SA TiVo's in two other rooms that are successfully able to transfer programs between them. 

I would like to be able to transfer programs from either of these SA TiVo's to/from the DirecTiVo that has been Zippered. The "DEN DVR" does show up in the Now Playing list on these other TiVos, but the SA TiVo tells me that the DEN DVR is not enabled for transfers. It wants me to go to the TiVo website (/manage) and set it up. 

Is it possible to use MRV between hacked DirecTiVos and Standalone TiVos ? If so, what am I missing? Thank you.


----------



## rbautch

tnedator said:


> Also, when I installed the zipper, I told it that I had recordings that I wanted to preserve, but after finishing the zipper and the tweak.sh script, all the recordings were gone. They still showed up in the now playing list, but when you hit play, it went straight to "delete or don't delete". Any idea why this happened? I have a second 10-250 that I plan on zippering and would like to keep the recordings if possible.
> 
> Thanks


Did you install the drive in a different tivo than the one they were recorded on?


----------



## tnedator

rbautch said:


> Did you install the drive in a different tivo than the one they were recorded on?


No, I did an mfsrestore from my original drive to a new 750gb last weekend (without preserving shows) and zippered it. I didn't get my USB adapters until yesterday, but I couldn't connect, even after rebooting the Tivo. So, I took the 750gb drive out and rezippered it and changed the IP address. I then connected via telnet and ran the tweak.sh program. I messed that up once, so I ran the uninstall, then ran tweak.sh again. Rebooted, and then my programs were in the guide, but not on the drive, like when you do the MFSrestore without copying programs across.

The shows that I am referring to are the ones that I recorded between the time I switched to the new 750gb drive over the weekend, until last night.

Also, what about the USB 2.0 drivers for the 10-250? Do I need them for increased performance, or are they already there on the 10-250 by default. I chose no during the tweak.sh script and want to know if I need to add those drivers?

Also, I have a super G router/bridge combo and am getting 400 kbs (or Kbs, the one that indicates a 4 med download stream, which is what my cable is) download speeds when I connected my laptop to it. However, with Tyshow, I only managed a little over 1 meg a second. I was wondering if that was the drivers, or simply how fast the Tivo will stream the file out.

Thanks


----------



## Jonathan_S

Jonathan_S said:


> Oh, sure it booted fine. It was just when I got to the "mount /dev/sda/ /cdrom" step in the zipper instructions that I realized that I didn't have SCSI drivers.
> 
> Its been so long since I had to load linux drivers after boot I'd forgotten about insmod. Its a basic adaptec 29160 card, so the driver should be easy to find.


Ok. Easy to find might have been a bit of an overstatement. I finally thought to actually look on the PTVUpdate disk, and the driver I needed was on there, it just wasn't automatically being called.

In my case "modprobe aic7xxx_old" worked and loaded the 29160 driver.
Then I was able to swap CDs and do the "mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom" and run zipper.
(Had to dmesg to see what the CD-ROM drive had been detected as; but other than that no problem)

Now I'm just waiting for the ethernet adaptors to show up before I drop the zippered drives into my DTiVos.


----------



## Gunnyman

Welcome to the fold Jonathan.


----------



## rbautch

tnedator said:


> Ok, I have installed zipper and tweak.sh, but I wasn't sure how to answer the question about installing USB 2.0 drivers.
> 
> I have an HR10-250 and an FA120. I was under the impression that the 10-250 was already USB 2.0, so wasn't sure that to do, and since I didn't have a serial cable, I didn't want to do something that killed my access.
> 
> So, should I have installed the 2.0 drivers? And, if the answer was yes, how do I install the USB drivers now? Do I have to run the uninstall (uinstall_tweak), and then rerun the tweak.sh script or is there another way?


No, the drivers on the tivo are not USB 2.0. Uninstalling/re-installing tweak.sh is the easiest way to do it, otherwise you can download the drivers from DDB, FTP them to your tivo, and create the required symlinks.


----------



## tnedator

rbautch said:


> No, the drivers on the tivo are not USB 2.0. Uninstalling/re-installing tweak.sh is the easiest way to do it, otherwise you can download the drivers from DDB, FTP them to your tivo, and create the required symlinks.


Ok, thanks. I have a couple more questions:

First, just to be sure. I have the FA120 USB/Ethernet adapter. Once I uninstall/reinstall the Tweak.sh, these should work fine. I shouldn't have to connect by serial cable, or anything like that?

Second, do I need to reboot in between running the uninstall and reinstall?

Third, this shouldn't kill my recordings. I assume whatever happened to my recordings was when I was installing the Zipper itself. Right?

Fourth, kind of a seperate issue. I would like to use the callerid feature and keep a phone line hooked up, but it seems like the periodic reboot would also be wise. Why do you suggest not having the twice a week reboot if you are leaving a phone line connected?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## rbautch

tnedator said:


> Ok, thanks. I have a couple more questions:
> 
> First, just to be sure. I have the FA120 USB/Ethernet adapter. Once I uninstall/reinstall the Tweak.sh, these should work fine. I shouldn't have to connect by serial cable, or anything like that?
> 
> Second, do I need to reboot in between running the uninstall and reinstall?
> 
> Third, this shouldn't kill my recordings. I assume whatever happened to my recordings was when I was installing the Zipper itself. Right?
> 
> Fourth, kind of a seperate issue. I would like to use the callerid feature and keep a phone line hooked up, but it seems like the periodic reboot would also be wise. Why do you suggest not having the twice a week reboot if you are leaving a phone line connected?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


1. No.
2. No.
3. Not sure. Nothing in the Zipper would kill your recordings, unless you changed images, switched tivos, or ran 51killer.tcl. 
4. I DO suggest the periodic reboot in order to reset the "last successful" call attempt, fooking your tivo into thinking it's never overdue for a phone call to the mothership. You can get away without the reboots, and the call will still fail, but your tivo may try to pick up the phone to try anyway. This can be annoying if you happen to be on the phone at the time.


----------



## tnedator

rbautch said:


> 3. Not sure. Nothing in the Zipper would kill your recordings, unless you changed images, switched tivos, or ran 51killer.tcl.


Ok, this may be the culprit. When I run tweak.sh, the script says it found a new image (or comehing like that, and says something about running 51 something, I am guessing the 51killer.tcl you mention.

I reran it remotedly, so I am not home to check the recordings, but I wonder if they will be killed again after the uninstall/reinstall I just did, when it set it found the image and did the 51.

I am not sure if it is finding the image of my failed instant-cake install (it never finished) or the MFSRestore I did after the instant-cake install failed.


----------



## cheer

Once 51killer has been run, if the recordings are encrypted you're pretty much SOL since 51killer nukes the DiskConfiguration key. Sad but true.


----------



## jjz

Hi all
I'm attempting to make the switch from a FA120 USB to an airlink ASOHOUSB and I am having problems
I have an hdvr2 which I zippered using version 1.4 about 2-3 months ago- worked perfected with the FA120
Today I simply plugged in the airlink adaptor- none of the leds light up (as expected)- I then edited the usb.map file to include the line for the ASOHOUSB- now both leds light up (power and link) but I cannot telnet in or see the adaptor on my network. 
I also tried using the usbmap script- still no luck
Any ideas?- thanks in advance


----------



## tnedator

cheer said:


> Once 51killer has been run, if the recordings are encrypted you're pretty much SOL since 51killer nukes the DiskConfiguration key. Sad but true.


Ok, 51killer, kills disables encryption, and any recordings prior to that are toast?

Is there any option to have my cake and eat it? meaning, preserve recordings and disable crypto?


----------



## rbautch

tnedator said:


> Ok, this may be the culprit. When I run tweak.sh, the script says it found a new image (or comehing like that, and says something about running 51 something, I am guessing the 51killer.tcl you mention.
> 
> I reran it remotedly, so I am not home to check the recordings, but I wonder if they will be killed again after the uninstall/reinstall I just did, when it set it found the image and did the 51.
> 
> I am not sure if it is finding the image of my failed instant-cake install (it never finished) or the MFSRestore I did after the instant-cake install failed.


If you have the Zipper install an image for you, it sets a flag that signals tweak.sh to run 51killer. The theory is, if you're installing a new image, then you don't have any recordings to keep. When the Zipper asks you if you have any recordings you want to keep, and you say "no", it sets that same flag.

edit: If you run the Zipper and install a new image, then record a bunch of shows before you get around to running tweak. sh, then those shows will be toast.


----------



## tnedator

rbautch said:


> edit: If you run the Zipper and install a new image, then record a bunch of shows before you get around to running tweak. sh, then those shows will be toast.


This is what happened. I ran zipper over the weekend, but didn't get the FA120's until yesterday. I had recorded several programs between installing the Zipper and getting networked and running tweak.sh.

One final question.

Doing a transfer with tyshow, I am only getting around 1meg/sec even after installing the USB 2.0 drivers. I am on a Super G (MIMO) wireless network, but when I hooked my laptop up to the bridge, I was able to download at over 400 KB/sec.

Is this the kind of speed 1 to 1.4meg/sec, or does that indicate the USB 2.0 drivers aren't installed right, or there is another problem?


----------



## jjz

jjz said:


> Hi all
> I'm attempting to make the switch from a FA120 USB to an airlink ASOHOUSB and I am having problems
> I have an hdvr2 which I zippered using version 1.4 about 2-3 months ago- worked perfected with the FA120
> Today I simply plugged in the airlink adaptor- none of the leds light up (as expected)- I then edited the usb.map file to include the line for the ASOHOUSB- now both leds light up (power and link) but I cannot telnet in or see the adaptor on my network.
> I also tried using the usbmap script- still no luck
> Any ideas?- thanks in advance


It gets even weirder-- I hooked up the new airlinks to two of my three tivos while I was trouble shooting- any guess what- they can see each other and MRV- but the third tivo on the Fa-120 cannot see them- also on my router I see no DHCP assignments to either tivo- back to working on my serial cable!
Here's my serial output with the airlink using ifconfig:


Code:


bash-2.02# ifconfig
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:80 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:4974 dropped:80 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:5B:04:94:60
          inet addr:169.254.228.207  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:1866 dropped:13 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

and here's it with my fa120


Code:


bash-2.02# ifconfig                   
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback                                   
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.0.0.0                                                            
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1                                                  
          RX packets:63 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                                                             
          TX packets:0 errors:3800 dropped:63 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0                                                                         

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:5B:E3:CF:70                                                       
          inet addr:192.168.0.112  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0                                                                          
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                                                            
          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                                                            
          TX packets:0 errors:1781 dropped:17 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

EDIT- I fixed the problem- I need to update usbnet.o to the latest version- thanks Jamie


----------



## cheer

tnedator said:


> Ok, 51killer, kills disables encryption, and any recordings prior to that are toast?
> 
> Is there any option to have my cake and eat it? meaning, preserve recordings and disable crypto?


51killer does not disable encryption; superpatch does that.

All Tivo drives have a DiskConfiguration key stored in MFS. This key, created with the on-board crypto chip, is used to create the individual keys associated with each recording. Now, if you restore an image previously made on another Tivo, the DiskConfiguration key won't "match" the crypto chip, and you'll get an Error 51. 51killer just nukes that key, since generally if you're restoring an image from another box (or InstantCake or whatever) you don't have recordings (or if you do they'd have to be unencrypted anyway).

I may have oversimplified somewhat; if I did Jamie will come along and fix things.


----------



## cheer

Crap, hit Alt-S before I was done.

OK, so...normally there's no problem disabling encryption but watching encrypted shows. So long as (A) the DiskConfiguration key is still present and (B) the encrypted shows still have their CSO keys, they're watchable. But if either (A) the DiskConfiguration key gets nuked (via 51killer.tcl) or (B) the CSO keys are cleared (via csoscout or some such), then the're not watchable.

All of this assumes, of course, that the shows were recorded on the Tivo you're trying to watch 'em on. You can't move encrypted shows to another Tivo and watch them (well, you can with MRV, but that's another discussion) by backing up and restoring an image.


----------



## tecnofile

Hey all,
I have, or should say had, a HDVR2 that I had used the 1.6 zipper on with a new larger HD some months ago, that was working great until a couple days ago when my house got zapped by lightning. It looks like the mobo got fried in my zippered HDVR2 but I think the HD is ok. I also have a second HDVR2 laying around that a friend gave me that he didnt use anymore so I kept it for a backup. 

I have read through this thread and some others and am still unsure if im understanding correctly, so here's my question.

So can I take the zippered HD out of the fried HDVR2 and put into my backup HDVR2 without any problems? I have several ppv movies I purchased that I hadnt watched yet and some other stuff on there I would still like to watch. :/ Just wondering if after the swap my movies would still be there and be watchable and/or if there are any other problems with doing this??? As best as I am understanding it the movies and stuff on the drive should be unencrypted correct?? Should I run the 51killer.tcl or something else?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

tecnofile said:


> Hey all,
> IShould I run the 51killer.tcl or something else?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


If the shows were recorded after you zippered and ran 51killer.tcl then it should play in another tivo. Do NOT run 51killer on the TiVo after you put this HD in it - if you do it'll render these shows dead.

DXB


----------



## cheer

Draven X. Byrne said:


> If the shows were recorded after you zippered and ran 51killer.tcl then it should play in another tivo.


51killer has nothing to do with it -- it's the superpatch, which AFAIK is run as part of tweak.sh.


> Do NOT run 51killer on the TiVo after you put this HD in it - if you do it'll render these shows dead.


Not if they're not encrypted -- 51killer shouldn't bother them at all.


----------



## sjmaye

My Zippered dual drive HD D*Tivo began locking up within an hour or two of booting. I tried several things, but no luck. So I put the original drive back in for now.

I thought I would start all over. First I hooked up my Tivo B drive on hda and the cdrom drive on hdc. It got all the way through the image restore. After clean up it reported it failed.

I thought I would image and Zipper the Tivo A drive. Got all the way through and got the error- "Not enough extra space to expand A drive "

I thought the drive image would overwrite the whole drive. *Do I need to do some sort of drive prep before trying to apply the image?* 

PS- I do not have a backup file of my original Tivo drive.


----------



## Gunnyman

nope
Sadly drive geometry comes into play here. A 40 GB drive is not always the same from one drive to the next. The image will fit on a drive LARGER than the one it is for, but not always one the same size.


----------



## sjmaye

Gunnyman said:


> nope
> Sadly drive geometry comes into play here. A 40 GB drive is not always the same from one drive to the next. The image will fit on a drive LARGER than the one it is for, but not always one the same size.


But this is the same 250GB single drive that was Zippered and run successfully for over a week or two before I went to adding an additional drive. Are you saying the same drive can't be Zippered twice?


----------



## Runch Machine

I previously Zippered a Samsung DirecTivo for wired networking. Is there a way to have it work with the new Tivo wireless adapter?


----------



## ForrestB

No 802.11g wireless adapters are supported by a zippered Directivo. See here for a list of supported adapters http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks


----------



## Gunnyman

sjmaye said:


> But this is the same 250GB single drive that was Zippered and run successfully for over a week or two before I went to adding an additional drive. Are you saying the same drive can't be Zippered twice?


No not at all. I'm sorry I assumed you were using a 40 gig image on a 40 gig drive. Sorry for the confusion. Sounds like a bad drive.


----------



## dlmcmurr

rbautch said:


> This script will modify your usb.map and you shouldn't have to pull your drive. Lightly tested.


Your usbmap.sh script posted here on 8/21/06 worked great! My AGIGAUSB is up and running. Thanks go to rbautch, JamieP and rpdre1 for their work. Looking forward to trying zipper 1.7 on the wife's dtivo soon.

Dave


----------



## MurrayW

I have a RCA DVR40 Series 2 DirecTiVo that I zippered a few months ago and was using as a MRV only unit. I noticed that TWP was not running the same on this unit as on my other Series 2 units. I ran tweak_uninstall.sh then tweak.sh. 

After rebooting, I lost my network connectivity with this unit. The power light came on for my Netgear F120 but the Link/Act light did not. I swapped out this F120 with another one connected to another TiVo with no luck -- the original one attached to the RCA DVR40 started working on the 2nd TiVo and the one from the 2nd TiVo that was working stopped working on the DVR40.

I tried differerent ethernet cables, a different network port and the other USB port on the DVR40 with no difference. I pulled the drive out of the DVR40 and re-zippered it. After putting it back into the TiVo and rebooting twice, I still did not get a connection with my FA120. I then connected a serial cable to the DVR40 and was able to HyperTerminal into the DVR40. I ran tweak_uninstall.sh and tweak.sh again still with no luck.

What should I try next? I am confident that the USB ports are OK since this all started with the first reboot after the uninstall / re-install of tweak.sh.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## sandpj

It has been a while, so I thougt I would rerun the the tweak script. I uninstalled and ran tweak with no apparent problem and then rebooted.

I have two green lights on the Netgear F120, but can not can not even ping.

I connected serial cable and can not seem to get bash. Here is the end of the serial file:

starting rc.sysinit.author
set environmental variables
starting telnet and ftp
starting serial bash
running fakecall
bash: no job control in this shell
bash-2.02# Running fakecall version 6
Fakecall ran successfully!
EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Starting netserver at port 12865
server_set_up: binding the socket: Address already in use
Starting netserver at port 12865
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
/tivowebplus/tivoweb: /tivowebplus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
rc.sysinit is complete
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
....sending Done event
....sending Done event

I get a blinking cursor but no bash prompt.

I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## MurrayW

sandpj said:


> ...
> 
> I get a blinking cursor but no bash prompt.
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions.


Hit return.


----------



## MurrayW

MurrayW said:


> I have a RCA DVR40 Series 2 DirecTiVo that I zippered a few months ago and was using as a MRV only unit. I noticed that TWP was not running the same on this unit as on my other Series 2 units. I ran tweak_uninstall.sh then tweak.sh.
> 
> After rebooting, I lost my network connectivity with this unit. The power light came on for my Netgear F120 but the Link/Act light did not. I swapped out this F120 with another one connected to another TiVo with no luck -- the original one attached to the RCA DVR40 started working on the 2nd TiVo and the one from the 2nd TiVo that was working stopped working on the DVR40.
> 
> I tried differerent ethernet cables, a different network port and the other USB port on the DVR40 with no difference. I pulled the drive out of the DVR40 and re-zippered it. After putting it back into the TiVo and rebooting twice, I still did not get a connection with my FA120. I then connected a serial cable to the DVR40 and was able to HyperTerminal into the DVR40. I ran tweak_uninstall.sh and tweak.sh again still with no luck.
> 
> What should I try next? I am confident that the USB ports are OK since this all started with the first reboot after the uninstall / re-install of tweak.sh.
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


Just tried re-zippering 1 more time with the same results. When I plug the USB connection in each USB port, I get this message from the hyperterminal connection:



Code:


bash-2.02# usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver.
bash-2.02# usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver.

Any ideas?


----------



## sandpj

MurrayW said:


> Hit return.


Tried but no luck. The cursor did stop blinking for a few seconds.


----------



## sandpj

sandpj said:


> Tried but no luck. The cursor did stop blinking for a few seconds.


Got Bash.....Had to turn off flow control


----------



## mgallego

Hi Guys,

I have a couple of questions. Iamb using the Hinsdale approach and copied the drive from a 120 to a 250gb drive. Installed the larger drive in the Tivo and the copied worked, but I didn't get the full space although the boot cd did see it. (I bought the $5 cd). The Hinsdale guide said my tivo (Samsung 4040) cannot support HDs larger the 120, but I thought that the $5 cd was suppose to change that. I used step #7 and option 3. tested hd. Put back in Tivo and tried step 10 option 3 got the error -> Restore failed. Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself. The HDs are connected right, I only disconnected the new larger drive. I hoping someone can help me so that I can get zipper running.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Gunnyman

Hinsdale hasn't been updates in quite a while
try this instead
http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php
Also a 120 GB drive as already been expanded and cannot be made larger. The only way to do that is to make a backup of your OS only and restore that to a larger drive, losing recordings, or get an instantcake image.


----------



## sandpj

Well this is frustrating. I had lost CID on a couple of units and thought I would rerun tweak. Both units seemed to uninstall and install just fine, but now I can not ping either unit. I connected serially to one unit and reran network setup, but still no change. I get green power light on FA120. 

Any suggestions?

edit: I get green light on Linksys wireless USB.


----------



## sandpj

I have checked WEP setting....I have even tried to run with WEP disabled. I can not even ping the wusb11 adapter on either unit. 

Both units I have ran setSSIDwep.tcl via serial and confirmed settings.

Could there be something else that foobarred my usb drivers when I ran the tweak script? (I said yes to 2.0 drivers) I do have a green power light.

Thx..Paul


----------



## MurrayW

sandpj said:


> I have checked WEP setting....I have even tried to run with WEP disabled. I can not even ping the wusb11 adapter on either unit.
> 
> Both units I have ran setSSIDwep.tcl via serial and confirmed settings.
> 
> Could there be something else that foobarred my usb drivers when I ran the tweak script? (I said yes to 2.0 drivers) I do have a green power light.
> 
> Thx..Paul


I have something going on with my network connection also (see post 7199) and am looking for help also. Paul, it must be a Texas thing!


----------



## sandpj

Man...this stinks! I just yanked a FA120 off one of the wired Tivos and ran unsetSSIDwep.tcl and net-launch.tcl to establish wired connection. Rebooted and still can not ping. I get a green power light, but no link activity.

Something definitely got foobarred when we reran tweak.

Please help!


----------



## sandpj

One other note. I got a strange message when I ran net-launch:

bash-2.02# net-launch.sh
EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Do you want set a static IP address or use DHCP? Enter s or d here: s
Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.123
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.1

The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.123
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is off
NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> Just tried re-zippering 1 more time with the same results. When I plug the USB connection in each USB port, I get this message from the hyperterminal connection:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver.
> bash-2.02# usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver.
> 
> Any ideas?


 These messages are normal and can be ignored.


----------



## rbautch

sandpj said:


> It has been a while, so I thougt I would rerun the the tweak script. I uninstalled and ran tweak with no apparent problem and then rebooted.


Today was not the best time to re-run tweak.sh. I've been doing some testing of a new version, and you may by chance have downloaded an intermediate test version that was broken. The likely culprit is the /etc/hotplug/usp.map. You'll have to pull the drive and restore the usb.map.orig to usb.map.


----------



## rbautch

sandpj said:


> One other note. I got a strange message when I ran net-launch:
> 
> bash-2.02# net-launch.sh
> EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
> Do you want set a static IP address or use DHCP? Enter s or d here: s
> Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.123
> Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.1
> 
> The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
> IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.123
> Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
> Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
> DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
> DHCP is off
> NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS


Nothing strange here.


----------



## sandpj

rbautch said:


> Nothing strange here.


Except I can not get a network connection.

I justtried to rerun tweak, but of course it will not download the enhancement script. Any way to run it without pulling the drive and re-zipper?


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch, is there a way to make that little clock in the lower right corner and the corresponding recording timer a permanent option that's automatically enabled upon reboot? Right now, it's an option that has to be turned on whenever a TIVO reboots. I'm sure some folks don't like it, but if there was a way that Zipper would ask someone if they want it as default, that'd be great. 

Personally, I don't have any problems with it, but my folks and brother never seem to remember how to enable it every time their TIVO reboots, yet they miss it when it's not there. This is why I ask if it can be permanently enabled via some option upon Zippering.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## sandpj

sandpj said:


> Except I can not get a network connection.
> 
> I justtried to rerun tweak, but of course it will not download the enhancement script. Any way to run it without pulling the drive and re-zipper?


OK. I downloaded Rbautch scripts onto computer and uploaded via serial into /hacks and reran tweak.

Got wired connection and just changed to wireless. Working fine, but I have no idea why the problems when I downloaded the scripts as part of the tweak process.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> Today was not the best time to re-run tweak.sh. I've been doing some testing of a new version, and you may by chance have downloaded an intermediate test version that was broken. The likely culprit is the /etc/hotplug/usp.map. You'll have to pull the drive and restore the usb.map.orig to usb.map.


I have rezippered twice using a CD that is at least 3 months old. Does that not replace the usb.map? Is there something else I need to do other than just re-zippering?

I just checked /etc/hotplug with my serial connection and had these 3 files in that directory: usb.map usb.map.orig usb.map.original

What is the difference between usb.map.orig and usb.map.original? Is there a way from my serial connecton to copy the usb.map.orig to usb.map? Sorry, I am not too proficient on Linux.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## sandpj

I uploaded the rbautch to the second Tivo and tried to run tweak.sh. It would not recognize that the rbautch file is already in /hacks and tried to download from the internet. 

I then tried to upload the same tweak.sh file I used on the first Tivo, but now I get the following error:

bash-2.02# tweak.sh
./tweak.sh: line 123: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'
./tweak.sh: line 132: syntax error: unexpected end of file

I ran dos2unix tweak.sh with no success. Any suggestions?


----------



## huhwha

MurrayW said:


> I have rezippered twice using a CD that is at least 3 months old. Does that not replace the usb.map? Is there something else I need to do other than just re-zippering?
> 
> I just checked /etc/hotplug with my serial connection and had these 3 files in that directory: usb.map usb.map.orig usb.map.original
> 
> What is the difference between usb.map.orig and usb.map.original? Is there a way from my serial connecton to copy the usb.map.orig to usb.map? Sorry, I am not too proficient on Linux.
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


I'm with Murray - same thing - and I'm no smarter than him 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## rbautch

sandpj said:


> I uploaded the rbautch to the second Tivo and tried to run tweak.sh. It would not recognize that the rbautch file is already in /hacks and tried to download from the internet.
> 
> I then tried to upload the same tweak.sh file I used on the first Tivo, but now I get the following error:
> 
> bash-2.02# tweak.sh
> ./tweak.sh: line 123: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'
> ./tweak.sh: line 132: syntax error: unexpected end of file
> 
> I ran dos2unix tweak.sh with no success. Any suggestions?


You have to run tweak.sh from the same directory as rbautch_files.tgz for it to be recognized. I haven't changed tweak.sh for quite some time, so your file may be corrupt somehow. Try ftping a fresh copy of tweak.sh from the 1st post of the enhancement script thread.


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> I have rezippered twice using a CD that is at least 3 months old. Does that not replace the usb.map? Is there something else I need to do other than just re-zippering?
> 
> I just checked /etc/hotplug with my serial connection and had these 3 files in that directory: usb.map usb.map.orig usb.map.original
> 
> What is the difference between usb.map.orig and usb.map.original? Is there a way from my serial connecton to copy the usb.map.orig to usb.map? Sorry, I am not too proficient on Linux.
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


No. The hotplug modifications start with version 1.7. Unless you have an Airlink or Linksys USB200M v2 adapter, you don't need the usb.map mods. However if you ran tweak.sh last night, it may have deleted your usb.map altogether. You can delete the usb.map.orignal file. Rename usb.map.orig with:


Code:


mv usb.map.orig usb.map


----------



## sandpj

rbautch said:


> You have to run tweak.sh from the same directory as rbautch_files.tgz for it to be recognized. I haven't changed tweak.sh for quite some time, so your file may be corrupt somehow. Try ftping a fresh copy of tweak.sh from the 1st post of the enhancement script thread.


I'm not sure how it happened, but my copy of tweak had some " marks that were causing some problems.

In any case, I had to connect via wired connection first and establish a network connection and then run setSSIDwep.tcl to enable wireless.


----------



## sandpj

MurrayW said:


> I have rezippered twice using a CD that is at least 3 months old. Does that not replace the usb.map? Is there something else I need to do other than just re-zippering?
> 
> I just checked /etc/hotplug with my serial connection and had these 3 files in that directory: usb.map usb.map.orig usb.map.original
> 
> What is the difference between usb.map.orig and usb.map.original? Is there a way from my serial connecton to copy the usb.map.orig to usb.map? Sorry, I am not too proficient on Linux.
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


Murray: Do you have an adapter to allow you to connect via wire? For some reason I had to get connected via wire before I could re-establish my wireless connection.


----------



## rmharris157

So I did the zipper to my directivo and it seemed to work just fine. 

However, I ran a "Clear and Delete Everything" and now I can't log in over the Ethernet.

What is the default IP so I can log back in and change it back to my LAN (or DHCP?)

Thanks.
-R


----------



## rbautch

There is no default IP. Next time, don't do a clear and delete.


----------



## rmharris157

OK, so how I recover? What do I re-run?
-R


----------



## asatyss

Ok, so I am back with my noob questions because I have finally gotten around to Zippering my DirecTivo. I tried it on my spare Phillips Series 2 DirecTivo to test it out before doing it to my "full time" Hughes.

After I followed all of the instructions and installed the drive back in the unit, I booted and never saw anythign different than when I would see pre hack. The instructions (letter L in the instructions) mentioned "Before it finishes booting, your tivo will reboot automatically in order to set your network parameters. This is normal, and only happens when you boot for the first time after running the Zipper."

I never saw this and now I am getting the error that a lot of people seem to get when I try to telnet in, the cannot connect through Port 23 message.

I am using a Linksys WUSB11. From everything I read, I can use this adapter, and I don't think I need a wired adapter. Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Do I need to try to redo the Zipper?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rbautch

rmharris157 said:


> OK, so how I recover? What do I re-run?
> -R


There are two options. One is to connect with a serial cable and run the tweak.sh script, which will retore your network settings. The other is the start from scratch and re-run the Zipper.


----------



## rbautch

asatyss said:


> Ok, so I am back with my noob questions because I have finally gotten around to Zippering my DirecTivo. I tried it on my spare Phillips Series 2 DirecTivo to test it out before doing it to my "full time" Hughes.
> 
> After I followed all of the instructions and installed the drive back in the unit, I booted and never saw anythign different than when I would see pre hack. The instructions (letter L in the instructions) mentioned "Before it finishes booting, your tivo will reboot automatically in order to set your network parameters. This is normal, and only happens when you boot for the first time after running the Zipper."
> 
> I never saw this and now I am getting the error that a lot of people seem to get when I try to telnet in, the cannot connect through Port 23 message.
> 
> I am using a Linksys WUSB11. From everything I read, I can use this adapter, and I don't think I need a wired adapter. Can anybody point me in the right direction?
> 
> Do I need to try to redo the Zipper?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Are you sure your adapter is compatible? Newer versions of the WUSB11 are not.


----------



## asatyss

It is a version 2.8, according to the Zipper Wiki, that adapter is supported.


----------



## MurrayW

sandpj said:


> Murray: Do you have an adapter to allow you to connect via wire? For some reason I had to get connected via wire before I could re-establish my wireless connection.


I am ONLY trying to connect through a wired connection -- not attempting wireless.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> There are two options. One is to connect with a serial cable and run the tweak.sh script, which will retore your network settings. The other is the start from scratch and re-run the Zipper.


Sorry to be such a pest, but I must be missing something simple. I renamed my USB.Orig to USB.Map and rebooted and still get no connectivitiy. I try to run tweak.sh using my serial cable and it gets stopped on the step where it is trying to connect to the internet to get an updated version. I've re-zippered twice and still have no luck.

Do I need to delete some files (maybe all the USB related files?) BEFORE re-zippering? It almost seems as if some file that is corrupted never gets replaced when I re-zipper my drive, leading to no connectivity once I put the drive back in my DirecTiVo and try to connect to my wired network using an Netgear FA120.

Thanks in advance for any help to getting my network connection working again.

Murray


----------



## rbautch

asatyss said:


> It is a version 2.8, according to the Zipper Wiki, that adapter is supported.


Yes it is. It's possible that the backported drivers are causing the problem. Please PM me if you're willing to do some troubleshooting.


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> Sorry to be such a pest, but I must be missing something simple. I renamed my USB.Orig to USB.Map and rebooted and still get no connectivitiy. I try to run tweak.sh using my serial cable and it gets stopped on the step where it is trying to connect to the internet to get an updated version. I've re-zippered twice and still have no luck.
> 
> Do I need to delete some files (maybe all the USB related files?) BEFORE re-zippering? It almost seems as if some file that is corrupted never gets replaced when I re-zipper my drive, leading to no connectivity once I put the drive back in my DirecTiVo and try to connect to my wired network using an Netgear FA120.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help to getting my network connection working again.
> 
> Murray


Try restoring a virgin usb.map file (attached) to /etc/hotplug. If still no luck, try restoring the original USB drivers.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> Try restoring a virgin usb.map file (attached) to /etc/hotplug. If still no luck, try restoring the original USB drivers.


Thanks I will give that a try tonight. Just out of curiosity, does re-zippering the drive restore the usb.map file and the original USB drvers? Because re-zippering has not worked for me.

Thanks for the patience.

Murray


----------



## Jonathan_S

Gunnyman said:


> Welcome to the fold Jonathan.


Thank you.
The FA-120s came in Friday, and I now have both TiVos up and multi room viewing working.

Love the zipper; great work.


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> Thanks I will give that a try tonight. Just out of curiosity, does re-zippering the drive restore the usb.map file and the original USB drvers? Because re-zippering has not worked for me.
> 
> Thanks for the patience.
> 
> Murray


No. The Zipper looks for the usb.map.orig, and if it's found, it does nothing. If it's not found, it appends the usb.map with the new entries. Once the drive is in the tivo, the tweak.sh script will also look for the backup file, and if it's found will skip any driver mods. If you run tweak_uninstall.sh, it will restore the stock drivers and the original usb.map. The implication here is that if you have an adapter that is not supported by the stock drivers (like the Airlink adpaters), and you run the uninstall script, you better run tweak.sh again before you reboot.


----------



## ers26

I've recently Zippered my 4 DTV Tivos and I was wondering if anyone else has had issues with folders for shows that were transferred using MRV? For me, most of the time the transferred shows don't group into folders, but occasionally they do. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to why some shows group together in folders on the destination TIVO and some don't. The shows on the original TIVO were all in groups. 

Has anyone else experienced this and if so, is there a fix? 

Thanks, 

Ed


----------



## Jonathan_S

ers26 said:


> I've recently Zippered my 4 DTV Tivos and I was wondering if anyone else has had issues with folders for shows that were transferred using MRV? For me, most of the time the transferred shows don't group into folders, but occasionally they do. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to why some shows group together in folders on the destination TIVO and some don't. The shows on the original TIVO were all in groups.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this and if so, is there a fix?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed


It is a side effect of how the TiVo does MRV. It happens on all TiVos that have MRV, not just zippered DTiVos.

Basically, the TiVo doesn't transfer all the show information when the show it moved. So it will only get sorted into a folder on the new TiVo if the episode is still in the guide data of the new TiVo.

For DTiVos, that basically means, if you transfer it within a week or so of the program being recorded it should group; later than that and it won't.

(For Standalone TiVos you also have to deal with different lineups. If one TiVo is configured for cable and the other for OTA, the OTA TiVo will never group anything from the other TiVo that was recorded from a cable only channel)


----------



## TT Doug

Been doing lots of reading and lots of searching. Just want to make sure I got everything straight.

Pretty much the prerequisites for the Zipper are the appropriate TiVo model and that model needs to have software ver. 6.2. Correct?

So in theory I should be able to Zipper my old HDVR2 (added two drives to it years and years ago) and keep all my recordings and settings that are on there?


----------



## rbautch

Jonathan_S said:


> It is a side effect of how the TiVo does MRV. It happens on all TiVos that have MRV, not just zippered DTiVos.
> 
> Basically, the TiVo doesn't transfer all the show information when the show it moved. So it will only get sorted into a folder on the new TiVo if the episode is still in the guide data of the new TiVo.
> 
> For DTiVos, that basically means, if you transfer it within a week or so of the program being recorded it should group; later than that and it won't.
> 
> (For Standalone TiVos you also have to deal with different lineups. If one TiVo is configured for cable and the other for OTA, the OTA TiVo will never group anything from the other TiVo that was recorded from a cable only channel)


The next version of the enhancement script will have a customized version of Tivowebplus with lgkhan's ui.itcl module which allows you to add shows to folders, rename folders, or create new folders. Should be in the next day or so.


----------



## SteelersFan

TT Doug said:


> Been doing lots of reading and lots of searching. Just want to make sure I got everything straight.
> 
> Pretty much the prerequisites for the Zipper are the appropriate TiVo model and that model needs to have software ver. 6.2. Correct?
> 
> So in theory I should be able to Zipper my old HDVR2 (added two drives to it years and years ago) and keep all my recordings and settings that are on there?


Yes & yes. Be aware that if you try to Zipper your factory drives and mess up you may loose recordings ... or worse. If you're not too worried then go for it. I was successful on 4 factory drives. I did not, however, perform The Zipper on a factory drive on the first. I took the original out and put away for safe keeping just in case.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> The next version of the enhancement script will have a customized version of Tivowebplus with lgkhan's ui.itcl module which allows you to add shows to folders, rename folders, or create new folders. Should be in the next day or so.


Just to make sure I understand (and anyone else who might not be sure), what lgkhan's module does is add folders to TWP but not the NPL of the Tivo itself, right? I point this out because I think the OP was referring to the Tivo NPL when (s)he asked about MRV'd shows not getting into folders as they were before they were transferred.


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Just to make sure I understand (and anyone else who might not be sure), what lgkhan's module does is add folders to TWP but not the NPL of the Tivo itself, right?


Right. edit: I misunderstood the question - it actually changes it on the NPL.


----------



## TT Doug

SteelersFan said:


> Yes & yes. Be aware that if you try to Zipper your factory drives and mess up you may loose recordings ... or worse. If you're not too worried then go for it. I was successful on 4 factory drives. I did not, however, perform The Zipper on a factory drive on the first. I took the original out and put away for safe keeping just in case.


Thanks again SteelersFan! 2 for 2 now.


----------



## kimsan

Gunny, Russ, anybody,

I just got DSL and for future simplicity I may change my net IPs from x.x.0.x to x.x.1.x and that's what the new router defaults to.

Is there an easy way to change IPs post-Zipper or can someone point me to the correct file?


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Right.


Cool. This is something I've thought about doing anyway.

By the way, is there any way to keep the Tivo Service and DTV Showcase recordings out of the (TWP) To Do List? There are so many of them and there seem to be more and more everyday.


----------



## SteelersFan

TT Doug said:


> Thanks again SteelersFan! 2 for 2 now.


Thanks. I seem to be your private thread answerer.


----------



## SteelersFan

kimsan said:


> Gunny, Russ, anybody,
> 
> I just got DSL and for future simplicity I may change my net IPs from x.x.0.x to x.x.1.x and that's what the new router defaults to.
> 
> Is there an easy way to change IPs post-Zipper or can someone point me to the correct file?


If you installed TWP, there's a module called Net Config that should do the trick. If you do use this, don't forget to reboot the box afterwards.


----------



## kimsan

SteelersFan said:


> If you installed TWP, there's a module called Net Config that should do the trick. If you do use this, don't forget to reboot the box afterwards.


I've got TWP but no net config is obvious. Maybe I should mention it's an HR10-250?

I'll go looking for it on the modules pages though 

Thanks!


----------



## cheer

kimsan said:


> I've got TWP but no net config is obvious. Maybe I should mention it's an HR10-250?
> 
> I'll go looking for it on the modules pages though
> 
> Thanks!


Net Config doesn't work with the HR10-250. You need to edit your rc.sysinit.author file (either telnet in and use vi, or if you have Hackman installed I think you can do it from there) and change the IP.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Right. edit: I misunderstood the question - it actually changes it on the NPL.


Even better.


----------



## kimsan

cheer said:


> Net Config doesn't work with the HR10-250. You need to edit your rc.sysinit.author file (either telnet in and use vi, or if you have Hackman installed I think you can do it from there) and change the IP.


Thanks, Chris.

Now save me ove more step and tell me where rc.sysinit.author live please.

I can handle the details of the action, but I'm not so quick on the where.

Nevermind...I got it


----------



## cheer

In case anyone else needs to know...it's in /etc/rc.d.


----------



## TT Doug

Just Zippered my old HDVR2 last night. Worked like a charm. Kept all of my recordings so there was no "wrath of the wife".


Russ and Gunny, thanks for putting things together.


----------



## Lord Vader

Got a question re. the Sony T60, one of several TIVOs I presently have and the only one not connected--it's running 2.5.2, BTW. Can this particular unit be upgraded to ver. 6.3 then Zippered to make it connectible? Am I correct in assuming I'd need some kind of network card installed in it to do this?

I'm thinking it might be easier and more cost-effective to instead replace it with one of my HDVR2s that I still have in storage when the thing finally dies.


----------



## Gunnyman

No
no software release greater than 3.x will work on a series 1.


----------



## msommer

Does anyone know a way to install the updated usb drivers without rezippering. After running the updated Zipper, my USB drivers are no longer 2.0. The script reported that the backport driver install was skipped. I searched for the usb.map.orig file and it does not exist, so shouldn't the script have appended the usb.map file with the updated drivers? I am using FA120 adapters. So far this has happened on the two DTIVO's I have run the new script on. Don't want to run it on the other two until I figure out what I need to do.

Thanks..

EDIT:

I checked the usb.map file and the FA120 is listed, 

device ax8817x
product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
product 2001 1a00 D-Link DUB-E100

But in the log file it doesn't show that the USB 2.0 drivers are installed. Also, the MRV speed is extremely slow now.


----------



## rbautch

It should only skip the backport driver installation if you have wireless settings in MFS. Use the netconfig module in tivowebplus to see if that is the case. Otherwise you can install the drivers manually as discussed here.


----------



## ers26

Hi, 

I am planning to run the new enhancement script (Ver. 4.0) on my 3 Zippered Tivo's and I am really interested in trying out the new folder options. 

Are these the correct steps to follow? 

No Need to ReZipper, I just need to... 

Telnet into my Tivo 
Navigate to the hacks dir with: cd /hacks 
Uninstall by typing: sh tweak_uninstall.sh 
Reinstall by typing: sh tweak.sh (Tweak will download the latest version if I am connected to the internet) 

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## SteelersFan

That should work - it does for me. However, it may depend how old your last Enhancement install is. Your uninstall may be uninstall-tweak.sh (notice the "-" vs the "_" in the file name).


----------



## ers26

SteelersFan said:


> That should work - it does for me. However, it may depend how old your last Enhancement install is. Your uninstall may be uninstall-tweak.sh (notice the "-" vs the "_" in the file name).


Thanks,

I am going to try to do the install later tonight after the family goes to bed.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> I.... Use the netconfig module in tivowebplus .....


OK, I'll "play" off of this post. Looking at the "demo" on the new tivowebplus that is on the thomson.tivo.googlepages site I note that it does not have the modules Merge, MRV Setup, and Net Config listed on the menu. And yes I did look at the "more" tab. Are these buried somewhere? I had to use MRV Setup to name mine in the past, and had to use Net Config to assign a static IP address. My shallow level of thinking leads me to beleive that I might have problems if I just went ahead and installed the new TWP? Or does it just leave my old settings alone? 
Pardon me, but I'm one to just set on the sidelines and watch for awhile before I jump into something new. I like to see what problems others have while installing the new goodies, so that I can anticipate them and either "head them off at the pass", or see that fixes have been done.


----------



## rpdre1

willardcpa said:


> OK, I'll "play" off of this post. Looking at the "demo" on the new tivowebplus that is on the thomson.tivo.googlepages site I note that it does not have the modules Merge, MRV Setup, and Net Config listed on the menu. And yes I did look at the "more" tab. Are these buried somewhere? I had to use MRV Setup to name mine in the past, and had to use Net Config to assign a static IP address. My shallow level of thinking leads me to beleive that I might have problems if I just went ahead and installed the new TWP? Or does it just leave my old settings alone?
> Pardon me, but I'm one to just set on the sidelines and watch for awhile before I jump into something new. I like to see what problems others have while installing the new goodies, so that I can anticipate them and either "head them off at the pass", or see that fixes have been done.


All you need to do is get those modules (Net Config module is netconfig.itcl) from your old TWP and put them in the new modules folder (TivoWebPlus/modules/)

I'm pretty sure if you get the new Enhancement script, you'll get the new TWP 1.3.0 with the old modules you're use to.


----------



## rbautch

willardcpa said:


> OK, I'll "play" off of this post. Looking at the "demo" on the new tivowebplus that is on the thomson.tivo.googlepages site I note that it does not have the modules Merge, MRV Setup, and Net Config listed on the menu. And yes I did look at the "more" tab. Are these buried somewhere? I had to use MRV Setup to name mine in the past, and had to use Net Config to assign a static IP address. My shallow level of thinking leads me to beleive that I might have problems if I just went ahead and installed the new TWP? Or does it just leave my old settings alone?
> Pardon me, but I'm one to just set on the sidelines and watch for awhile before I jump into something new. I like to see what problems others have while installing the new goodies, so that I can anticipate them and either "head them off at the pass", or see that fixes have been done.


Look at the first post of the enhancement script thread. I list the new modules that are included in version 1.3.0, and then I list the features that I added to the customized version of TWP that's included in the archive.


----------



## willardcpa

Thanks Russ and rpdre


----------



## willardcpa

OK, Russ comparing what you have on the first post of the enhancement thread (the TWP demo screen) and the link that you furnished yesterday to the thomson.tivo.googlepages link I note the same differences that I noted above. So looks like I would follow rpdre's advice and "cut and paste" some of the modules that aren't there.
Looks to me like you must have tweaked the thomson version a little before you put it in the new enhancement program. So if that's the case I too would have to tweak it a little. 
I would prefer not to just do the whole new enhancement thingie since I have modified other things as well (moved fakecall from 8:20pm my time to the wee hours of the morning, got tired of answering the question "'fakecall successful' - whats that, can't you do something about it?") And in NCID I've added a few aliases for friends cell phones, and changed the line feed on the display. And I think maybe other things as well - my documentation isn't too good on the changes that I have made over the last six months or so.
Maybe the thing for me to do is identify the additonal modules that I want in my TWP and just plug them into it instead of doing it the other way around?
If that's the case I guess I need to go hunt up the individual modules. I installed the resolve conflicts one on my own a month or so ago. But that was fraught with its own problems in that I started out with the original version and had to "debug" it. When I reported here on it Russ, of course, pointed out to me that it was already debugged in the latest version of TWP and I went to all of the work for nothing.  
Maybe I need to just settle down an mellow for a while. I spent about a week getting a port opened on my DSL line so that I could access TWP remotely. Had to get a different modem as the one I had before wasn't "cooperating" with my netgear router to accomplish the port opening. Now I finally got it running, maybe I would have been better off going with Lou's "new beta access" one instead. But once again I was sitting back and watching all of the "disconnect" comments and waiting and then decided that I would go with the DIY approach with DYNDNS since it seemed to have been working for a year or so for the folks that went that way.
My wife about freaked this morning when she heard on the news something about Tivo interactive having some free deal with "fantasy football", "Oh, no, there goes another week of your time chasing some new Tivo gimmick!!  I told her she was lucky in that I wasn't interested in "fantasy football".
Maybe most of this belongs in the Happy Hour forum?


----------



## SteelersFan

willardcpa said:


> OK, I'll "play" off of this post. Looking at the "demo" on the new tivowebplus that is on the thomson.tivo.googlepages site I note that it does not have the modules Merge, MRV Setup, and Net Config listed on the menu.





willardcpa said:


> OK, Russ comparing what you have on the first post of the enhancement thread (the TWP demo screen) and the link that you furnished yesterday to the thomson.tivo.googlepages link I note the same differences that I noted above. So looks like I would follow rpdre's advice and "cut and paste" some of the modules that aren't there.


For the record, MRV Setup and Net Config are included in the new Enhancement but Merge is not (at least I don't see it).
Edit: I see the Merge.itcl file in the tivowebplus/modules dir but it doesn't show up in TWP. Not sure why. I got a copy of the merge.itcl file from the Zipper tools CD (ver 1.6) and ftp'd it to the box, restarted and voila. I did notice that the file size and date of the two merge.itcl files where different. The one from Zipper 1.6 is 19k and the one from Enhancement 4.0 is 5k.


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> For the record, MRV Setup and Net Config are included in the new Enhancement but Merge is not (at least I don't see it).
> Edit: I see the Merge.itcl file in the tivowebplus/modules dir but it doesn't show up in TWP. Not sure why. I got a copy of the merge.itcl file from the Zipper tools CD (ver 1.6) and ftp'd it to the box, restarted and voila. I did notice that the file size and date of the two merge.itcl files where different. The one from Zipper 1.6 is 19k and the one from Enhancement 4.0 is 5k.


Somewhere along the line, the merge module must have gotten corrupt. I just uploaded a working version to the archive. Thanks for kicking the tires.


----------



## rbautch

willardcpa said:


> Looks to me like you must have tweaked the thomson version a little before you put it in the new enhancement program.


Yep, see the first post in this thread. 


willardcpa said:


> And in NCID I've added a few aliases for friends cell phones, and changed the line feed on the display.


A few versions ago when I updated NCID, I modified the uninstall script to preserve NCID aliases. I've never tested it because I don't have a phone line and dont use NCID. If you could test that feature, that would be great. Use the attached version so you know you have the latest uninstall script. 


willardcpa said:


> Maybe the thing for me to do is identify the additonal modules that I want in my TWP and just plug them into it instead of doing it the other way around?


There was so many updates and fixes with 1.3.0, I would suggest starting with my custom version and going from there. The scripts are set up to preserve any additional tweaks you make to TWP. Just delete the twp_flag in /enhancements so the uninstall script won't delete it. Then answer no to the TWP install on future tweak.sh runs.


----------



## GeorgeS069

Hi guys...been folowing the thread catching up for a few days now and decided to register and jump in...got my USB wired adapter and a new 300gig 7200rpm drive and I'm all set to hack my D TiVo...one problem....went to the zipper website and wouldn't ya just know I have the only TiVo unit not supported! Arrrggggg!
could anyone point me to a forum/thread like this one for an R10 model?
gotta say...great work and great support....Thumbs up for Gunny and Russ!

Thanks
George


----------



## solsurfer

I just switched over to HDTV and a HD DirecTV tivo, so I need to expand and zipper it up. However, I can't get the PC to recognize the new drive. I'm booting with the proper boot cd, but no fixed drives (hda, hba, etc) are showing. I thought it may have been my PC, but I've tried in a few others with the same results. I didn't have this trouble when I zippered my last drive (200gb). Is it the size of the drive? Any suggestions?

- I forgot to mention: I'm using the LBA48 CD boot disk I got from PTV for my non-hd directivo. Maybe I need a different boot disk?

Thanks!


----------



## willardcpa

Russ, sorry, but like I said in my "dissertation" earlier, I'm not brave enough to be a tester. Experience has shown me that I do not function well in that arena, when it goes "kaput" I spend inordinate amounts of time trying to "fix" it when I am usually not well equiped enough to do it. I spent a week staying up til 2 in the morning several times trying to get a port opened on my Acitiontec modem hooked up to a Netgear router. Took both back to virgin factory status several times and then built up from there. Bottom line, never could get it to work, I printed out over 300 pages of research, googled the heck out of several support forums. Finally basically found out that the two were incompatible with regard to port forwarding and ended up getting a brand new modem from Qwest, which I managed to get working in about three hours, but not until I had to reset it to factory specs once also. 
I find that I am better suited to just sit back read, and digest all the while trying to anticipate problems that I might have and sending in some feedback when I feel that it might help when I eventually to "take the plunge".

See already here my involvement helped bring to your attention along with SteelersFan the corrupt merge.itcl. And you may not remember, but I was the one that brought to your attention way back when that a once a week reboot with cron was going to miss the fact that the "next phone call" was scheduled for six days and 20 or so hours - which prompted you to set up the reboot for twice a week.
So hopefully I am contributing even though I am not doing actual tests.
Once again, sorry for not contributing more, and thanks for all of the work that you have done for us.


----------



## willardcpa

George, the R10 is going to need a hardware modification in order to hack it. Search for "prom mod" for the R10 to get more info on this.

Solsurger, if you are having the same problem on several computers sounds like a problem with the drive - have you verified that you have the jumpers set correctly?


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Somewhere along the line, the merge module must have gotten corrupt. I just uploaded a working version to the archive. Thanks for kicking the tires.


No, THANK YOU for this great script. Like I said before, I'm learning more and more and have mostly you to thank!

BTW, how 'bout them STEELERS!!!


----------



## GeorgeS069

willardcpa said:


> George, the R10 is going to need a hardware modification in order to hack it. Search for "prom mod" for the R10 to get more info on this.


Ok...once I have the hacked prom in place will I be able to use the zipper and the other hacks/mods discussed in this thread or I do I have to build it all up one piece at a time like the hardcore nuts on DDB say to do it?

Thanks

George


----------



## SteelersFan

GeorgeS069 said:


> Ok...once I have the hacked prom in place will I be able to use the zipper and the other hacks/mods discussed in this thread or I do I have to build it all up one piece at a time like the hardcore nuts on DDB say to do it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> George


Look here  for more info. Make sure you read that entire thread. Looks like Russ is working on something for people with R10's.


----------



## GeorgeS069

I'm reading...and reading....and reading....both threads now and over at the "other" forum

thanks SteelersFan

George

p.s. anyone wanna come over and mod my R10??I'll pay you $$$


----------



## Gunnyman

GeorgeS069 said:


> I'm reading...and reading....and reading....both threads now and over at the "other" forum
> 
> thanks SteelersFan
> 
> George
> 
> p.s. anyone wanna come over and mod my R10??I'll pay you $$$


send a PM to tcf user Sonicos he does Prom mods.


----------



## GeorgeS069

Thanks Gunnyman
sent a PM to Sonicos and I just ordered my serial cable from tivo
should be here monday!
figured I'd give Tivo the few bucks rather than the rip-offs I see all over the place
I'm gonna do the actual prom mod myself that should be fun Wheeeee!
if this all works I'm gonna put a 750gig drive in there also I think a little over 1 terabyte should be enough room for now

I'll keep you all posted on my progress.
anyone have a diagram of where this prom chip is that has to be removed/swapped out?

thanks,

George


----------



## GeorgeS069

ok...in the spirit of "hacking" I just went to radioshack and grabbed the parts to build my own serial connector


----------



## GeorgeS069

Let me ses if I have this right from what I am reading....
I can't use the serial cable for anything on a R10 unit until the prom is modded
is that correct?

thanks

George


----------



## Gunnyman

yes correct
serial bash isn't turned on.


----------



## GeorgeS069

Crap!
anyone wanna buy a slightly abused serial 9pin - 1/8 stereo jack cable??
It's almost 12ft long 
got a null modem too...LOL
oh well...should be handy when I get my new prom

Thanks Gunnyman,

George


----------



## rpdre1

Are you sure you can do the mod yourself? Do you have experience with SMD rework?

If not, I suggest you have someone do it for you.... I think buying an S2 with no drive would be cheaper.


----------



## tnedator

Ok, I am confused about a few things related to the Zipper and hacks script.

I have an HR10-250 with the original drive. I plan to upgrade it this weekend to a 500gb drive. I would like to preserve the programs, so plan on doing an MFSrestore that will copy my programs across. All that I know how to do and is not a problem.

Now, my question is what will happen when I install the zipper and run the tweak.sh. A couple weeks ago when I upgraded my first 10-250, I didn't copy the programs across, but I did record some programs before applying the zipper and tweak.sh. When I ran the tweak.sh, I lost all my programs. They would show up in guide, but when you went to play them, it would just go to the delete/don't delete screen.

So, did I do something wrong, or is it not possible to preserve recordings when applying the zipper and running tweak.sh?

Thanks


----------



## chris22

What does Zipper (inc1uding enhancement script) do for TivoServer? (not desktop).

I cant seem to make it transfer anything but .ty from this tivo on1y.
-Chris


----------



## cheer

chris22 said:


> What does Zipper (inc1uding enhancement script) do for TivoServer? (not desktop).
> 
> I cant seem to make it transfer anything but .ty from this tivo on1y.
> -Chris


Zipper does nothing for Tivoserver itself...although I'm pretty sure the superpatch (run by tweak.sh) is required on any Tivo that you want to use to view Tivoserver-based content.

Are you running the latest Tivoserver? What happens when you try to transfer, say, a Divx file?


----------



## cheer

tnedator said:


> Now, my question is what will happen when I install the zipper and run the tweak.sh. A couple weeks ago when I upgraded my first 10-250, I didn't copy the programs across, but I did record some programs before applying the zipper and tweak.sh. When I ran the tweak.sh, I lost all my programs. They would show up in guide, but when you went to play them, it would just go to the delete/don't delete screen.
> 
> So, did I do something wrong, or is it not possible to preserve recordings when applying the zipper and running tweak.sh?


Something was done wrong. Sounds like you might have run 51killer; normally recordings are preserved OK.


----------



## rbautch

tnedator said:


> Ok, I am confused about a few things related to the Zipper and hacks script.
> 
> I have an HR10-250 with the original drive. I plan to upgrade it this weekend to a 500gb drive. I would like to preserve the programs, so plan on doing an MFSrestore that will copy my programs across. All that I know how to do and is not a problem.
> 
> Now, my question is what will happen when I install the zipper and run the tweak.sh. A couple weeks ago when I upgraded my first 10-250, I didn't copy the programs across, but I did record some programs before applying the zipper and tweak.sh. When I ran the tweak.sh, I lost all my programs. They would show up in guide, but when you went to play them, it would just go to the delete/don't delete screen.
> 
> So, did I do something wrong, or is it not possible to preserve recordings when applying the zipper and running tweak.sh?
> 
> Thanks


The tweak.sh is meant to be run immediately after you run the Zipper. Anything you record inbetween is toast!


----------



## chris22

cheer said:


> Zipper does nothing for Tivoserver itself...although I'm pretty sure the superpatch (run by tweak.sh) is required on any Tivo that you want to use to view Tivoserver-based content.
> 
> Are you running the latest Tivoserver? What happens when you try to transfer, say, a Divx file?


 It acts 1ike it wi11 work. It says Wi11 get 1ater.

Sorry for using 1s, but the dog broke the |_ key on my 1aptop.

I am using 1atest beta. I just upgraded from 1atest stab1e. Neither work.


----------



## tnedator

rbautch said:


> The tweak.sh is meant to be run immediately after you run the Zipper. Anything you record inbetween is toast!


The recordings that were recorded prior to zipper and copied to a new drive with mfsrestore will be preserved?

1. The steps I plan to take are to image my 250gb drive to a 500gb drive with mfsrestore (including copying across my old recordings).

2. Apply the zipper.

3. Run tweak.sh

Following these steps, 51killer shouldn't be run and my old recordings shouldn't be deleted. Correct?


----------



## rbautch

chris22 said:


> It acts 1ike it wi11 work. It says Wi11 get 1ater.
> 
> Sorry for using 1s, but the dog broke the |_ key on my 1aptop.
> 
> I am using 1atest beta. I just upgraded from 1atest stab1e. Neither work.


Sounds like you have a rogue recording that won't go away, and is not visible in Now Showing. Try rebooting your Tivo. If that doesnt work, go through some of the tivoserver videos you tried to transfer previously and select "cancel recording".


----------



## SteelersFan

chris22 said:


> It acts 1ike it wi11 work. It says Wi11 get 1ater.
> 
> Sorry for using 1s, but the dog broke the |_ key on my 1aptop.
> 
> I am using 1atest beta. I just upgraded from 1atest stab1e. Neither work.


I say we take up a collection and buy chris22 a new "l" key!


----------



## chris22

rbautch said:


> Sounds like you have a rogue recording that won't go away, and is not visible in Now Showing. Try rebooting your Tivo. If that doesnt work, go through some of the tivoserver videos you tried to transfer previously and select "cancel recording".


No go. So, I wi11 "de1ete a11 recordings."



SteelersFan said:


> I say we take up a collection and buy chris22 a new "l" key!


this is in my 1aptop. I just need to order my new keyboard from de11, so, but its hard* to insta11.

* Pain in the neck

WTF:
I did not do this yet...
but I 1ost TiVoWebP1us.
I 1ost Te1net.
What shou1d I do?

I have no seria1 cab1e (or 1et a1one, port.)


----------



## pdawg17

For some reason I can't find the answer to my question with a search...

Can the drive be zippered using a usb to ATA cable or does it have to be connected to my PC internally?


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> For some reason I can't find the answer to my question with a search...
> 
> Can the drive be zippered using a usb to ATA cable or does it have to be connected to my PC internally?


Back in version 1.5, I added support for usb drives, so you shouldnt even need the adapter. Use sda, sdb, etc, instead of hda, hdb... I've never tried a usb drive or an adapter so I cant guarantee it will work. I just posted a new beta version of Zipper 2.0, so give that a shot if you can. Use the first link I posted in the beta thread.


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> Back in version 1.5, I added support for usb drives, so you shouldnt even need the adapter. Use sda, sdb, etc, instead of hda, hdb... I've never tried a usb drive or an adapter so I cant guarantee it will work. I just posted a new beta version of Zipper 2.0, so give that a shot if you can. Use the first link I posted in the beta thread.


Basically, I just want to pull my drive and plug it into my PC without opening the PC case...so it's an internal drive and therefore I have to use my adapter...I'll give it a try when 6.3 comes around...


----------



## rbautch

Here are the unique visits to the Zipper website since it was introduced last October:


----------



## solsurfer

willardcpa said:


> Solsurfer, if you are having the same problem on several computers sounds like a problem with the drive - have you verified that you have the jumpers set correctly?


I've tried several IDE positions and jumper positions, but maybe I'm doing it wrong. What is the correct position for the drive and the jumper? I just need the CD ROM and the new drive connected.

Thanks


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Here are the unique visits to the Zipper website since it was introduced last October:


Wow. I imagine there will be a spike of unique visits when (if?) you get R10 support. Thanks again for all your efforts.


----------



## Nandy

I am hacking a tivo for a friend. I just got done with the hard drive. Can I put that hard drive inmy tivo to finish the process then move it to his tivo with no problem? Our network set up is indenticaly as I installed his. What issues might I encounter?
Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

Nandy said:


> I am hacking a tivo for a friend. I just got done with the hard drive. Can I put that hard drive inmy tivo to finish the process then move it to his tivo with no problem? Our network set up is indenticaly as I installed his. What issues might I encounter?
> Thanks!


You'll get an error 51. Run 51killer.tcl and it will be fine.


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, I had read Gunny's response to this same question, and he said one can do a "clear & delete" everything in such a situation. Is he incorrect, then? I should try this when hacking a drive for my brother, testing it out on one of my in-storage, NIB TIVOs, then sending him the drive.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Russ, I had read Gunny's response to this same question, and he said one can do a "clear & delete" everything in such a situation. Is he incorrect, then? I should try this when hacking a drive for my brother, testing it out on one of my in-storage, NIB TIVOs, then sending him the drive.


C&D accomplishes the same thing, but takes over an hour, and wipes out network settings.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I don't think he's worried right now about network connectivity. On his current HDVR2, a drive that MAY be dying, he doesn't do any connectivity stuff.


----------



## dlmcmurr

SteelersFan said:


> That may not be completely accurate, at least for me anyway.  I'm pretty sure I have ordered a movie from PPV with the remote on my zippered machine that is connected to the phone line and it showed up on my bill. I have ordered another one today with the remote and will post results.
> I have also seen in the info screen the "Last Completed Call" info that shows a different time than the one that fake call "makes". So... it *looks* like my calls are going through to DTV. :up:


StellersFan,

I don't find any results posted. I wanted to watch a ballgame today on PPV and there was no link to order it via web, so I ordered it via remote. It is on and recording now, but I'm never caught it making a call. I was wondering if it is just cached in the card? I've never ordered via remote, either before or after Zipper, so I'm not familiar with exactly how it is setup. Did you change the phone settings?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## SteelersFan

dlmcmurr said:


> StellersFan,
> 
> I don't find any results posted. I wanted to watch a ballgame today on PPV and there was no link to order it via web, so I ordered it via remote. It is on and recording now, but I'm never caught it making a call. I was wondering if it is just cached in the card? I've never ordered via remote, either before or after Zipper, so I'm not familiar with exactly how it is setup. Did you change the phone settings?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Sorry about that. Well... I never did order that movie. I can't remember why I didn't. I haven't ordered any with the remote until tonight. It's actually a coincidence that you brought this up today because my daughter mistakenly ordered with the remote without letting me know. One problem though, the phone line is not hooked up to that box anymore. I have thought about putting the phone line back on that box because the one it is hooked up to fails during negotiation and hangs the modem, which causes NCID to stop working. If I get around to switching the phone line back to that box that I ordered the PPV with I will try to remember to post any results.


----------



## tsteuver

Have a Phillips DSR7000 and just hacked it with a much larger hard drive and is on the network working fine. Since this is a DirecTV Tivo, is there any way to transfer shows directly to the PC to get the same result as the SA units? I've used the "Save to VCR" feature but I need a better, faster way. Surely there is something out there that can do it! Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

Yes there is a program that will do it. You can find it on that other site.


----------



## piano14

hello guys 
i'm new at this but here is my story i bought a 300 gig hard drive with a image on ebay i told the guy to setup so it can be networked but it did not happen the tivo work fine after i installed the hard drive but i need to set it up for a wireless network 

here is what i have 

Philips dsr 7000 series 2 with usb
software is 6.2-01-2-321
d-link usb fast ethernet adapter ( DUB-E100 )
Linksys wireless print server 

what do i need and what is the easy way to do it 

you help will be appreciated 
thanks in advance


----------



## piano14

hello guys
i'm new at this but here is my story i bought a 300 gig hard drive with a image on ebay i told the guy to setup so it can be networked but it did not happen the tivo work fine after i installed the hard drive but i need to set it up for a wireless network

here is what i have

Philips dsr 7000 series 2 with usb
software is 6.2-01-2-321
d-link usb fast ethernet adapter ( DUB-E100 )
Linksys wireless print server

what do i need and what is the easy way to do it

you help will be appreciated
thanks in advance


----------



## ForrestB

There must be more devices on your network - a wireless print server won't talk to a Tivo and even if it did - what would be the point?


----------



## tsteuver

Lord Vader said:


> Yes there is a program that will do it. You can find it on that other site.


 ok, but forgive my ignorance. What "other site" and what is the program?


----------



## Tamslee90

I have an SIR4040 Directv Tivo. I want to upgrade the drive but have no idea where to start. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Tammy


----------



## ttodd1

tsteuver said:


> ok, but forgive my ignorance. What "other site" and what is the program?


You are looking for a "deal" on a "database", a link cannot be posted or the name even mentioned on this site. The "tool" name begins with "Ty".


----------



## ttodd1

Tamslee90 said:


> I have an SIR4040 Directv Tivo. I want to upgrade the drive but have no idea where to start. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tammy


Google Hinsdale.


----------



## SteelersFan

Also check the Upgrade Forum. There are 2 "Sticky" threads (Weaknees & PTVUpgrade) that are good resources.


----------



## cheer

ForrestB said:


> There must be more devices on your network - a wireless print server won't talk to a Tivo and even if it did - what would be the point?


Not only that, the USB adapter he got for his Tivo is a wired one, so I'm not sure what he's asking.


----------



## Lord Vader

ttodd1 said:


> You are looking for a "deal" on a "database", a link cannot be posted or the name even mentioned on this site. The "tool" name begins with "Ty".


Indeed.


----------



## tsteuver

ttodd1 said:


> You are looking for a "deal" on a "database", a link cannot be posted or the name even mentioned on this site. The "tool" name begins with "Ty".


 Thanks for the "tip"! I found what I was looking for and works great.


----------



## solsurfer

I'm having trouble getting the instant cake boot cd to see my new hard drive. I put the CD Rom in the master slot of the primary ide cable and it boots fine, but does not seem to recognize the new Maxtor 500gb drive no matter where I put it or how it's jumpered. (I may have missed a configuration, so please tell me if there is a set one that should work.) Per the boards, I have also tried jumpering the CD Rom as slave (and putting it in the primary and seconday cable positions), but am not able to get it to boot under that configuration - I get the "operating system not found" error. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lord Vader

I do know you can ignore messages when working with a large hard drive. I Zippered a 500GB without any problems. I don't recall what the error message was that I got when I did it, but I ignored it and continued on.


----------



## JDAWG11

I'm sorry guys, I know this question has been asked but I can't seem to find the topic. My HR10 is prompting me to make a 'daily call' and I need to know how I go about that. I tried to update the phone settings but my call failed during negotiating. Thanks in advance.


----------



## solsurfer

Lord Vader said:


> I do know you can ignore messages when working with a large hard drive. I Zippered a 500GB without any problems. I don't recall what the error message was that I got when I did it, but I ignored it and continued on.


I'm not getting far enought to ignore that type of error. I can't get the computer to recognize the drive. Can someone give me some tips on the proper way to mount the cd rom and drive or some alternatives to try?


----------



## Lord Vader

If you follow the Zipper's instructions EXACTLY as written, you should not have any problems. It explains just how to mount the drive and all.


----------



## fooz

solsurfer said:


> I'm not getting far enought to ignore that type of error. I can't get the computer to recognize the drive. Can someone give me some tips on the proper way to mount the cd rom and drive or some alternatives to try?


On my sons new compaq I had to swap the ide channels in order to recognize the hard drive.

Put the hard drive and the cdrom drive both as primary on two ide channels. And then try switching the ide channels.


----------



## Lord Vader

I've got a few general questions about upgrading some HDVR2s from 4.01b to 6.2...

1.) Can I use The Slicer to upgrade to 6.2? I'd prefer to do this so I can keep my hacks and recordings and not have to dicker around w/ removing the drive.

2.) If I can use The Slicer, how do I actually GET ver. 6.2 onto my HDVR2s to begin with? That's where I was having a mental block, I think.

I'm assuming that once I'm able to get 6.2 onto my HDVR2s, if I *can  * use the Slicer, then everything should go relatively easy and I won't have to worry about losing all the hacks, correct?

3.) I also have a couple other HDVR2s with 4.01b on them, but they're not hacked w/ the Zipper. So, can I use The Slicer on these as well to install 6.2 AND apply the Zipper, or do I have to pull the drive to Zipper these suckers?

Thanks.


----------



## puffdaddy

Lord Vader said:


> I've got a few general questions about upgrading some HDVR2s from 4.01b to 6.2...
> 
> 1.) Can I use The Slicer to upgrade to 6.2? I'd prefer to do this so I can keep my hacks and recordings and not have to dicker around w/ removing the drive.
> 
> 2.) If I can use The Slicer, how do I actually GET ver. 6.2 onto my HDVR2s to begin with? That's where I was having a mental block, I think.


Get yourself the actual 6.2 slices (from the Inet, emule, or capture them from a tivo phoning home) and FTP them onto your HDVR2. 


> I'm assuming that once I'm able to get 6.2 onto my HDVR2s, if I *can  * use the Slicer, then everything should go relatively easy and I won't have to worry about losing all the hacks, correct?


I can't speak to the Slicer, not my baliwick. I've upgraded via slices many times and never had a problem easily copying my hacks from one root partition to another.



> 3.) I also have a couple other HDVR2s with 4.01b on them, but they're not hacked w/ the Zipper. So, can I use The Slicer on these as well to install 6.2 AND apply the Zipper, or do I have to pull the drive to Zipper these suckers?


I never had to pull the drive when I did it "manually," but I've never used the zipper or the slicer.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, my TIVOs don't phone home, so I can't capture them that way. I'll have to look for them some other way.


----------



## Neoistheone2000

everytime i run the Zipper script it apears to install OK, but when i install the drive back in to the tivo it dusent go past the (welcome powering up screen) i know the drive is ok, i reinstant cake it and everything works like its a stock tivo so what is going on and how do i fix it? any help would be greatly apreaciated!
Thank you
Mark


----------



## danny7481

Neoistheone2000 said:


> everytime i run the Zipper script it apears to install OK, but when i install the drive back in to the tivo it dusent go past the (welcome powering up screen) i know the drive is ok, i reinstant cake it and everything works like its a stock tivo so what is going on and how do i fix it? any help would be greatly apreaciated!
> Thank you
> Mark


did you move the jumper on the hard drive?


----------



## rpriest12

SETUP:

220 hr DTivo DSR7000 with (Weethet 0S 6.2 hack + SuperPatch).


Okay,

Can somebody please tell me what the Zipper will give you versus the OS 6.2 from Weethet.nl?


I applied the hack from OS 6.2 and SuperPatch which enables OS 6.2 and MRV.

This is the same thing that applying the "Zipper' is supposed to do right?

I believe I have everything that "Zipper gives you" . My Tivo is networked. It has TivoWebPlus, FTP, Telnet".

I don't understand what I am missing to do MRV and connect my two Tivos.

Anyway, I am trying to setup Galleon and such to do my multiroom viewing and get all those cool apps, but it is not working. 

1. I don't have a MAK. I checked the Settings, and there is not one there. Where am I supposed to get that? If DirecTv does not support HMO, how am I supposed to get one of those. Can I just get one from Tivo if I pay my tivo fee to DTv?

Can someone please give me some direction in this? Because, even though I use the OS 6.2 hack instead of "Zipper", I am thinking that i have everything I should need?


----------



## ttodd1

rpriest12 said:


> I don't understand what I am missing to do MRV and connect my two Tivos.


Have you hacked both of them and have you named them?

Galleon only works with SAs.


----------



## rpriest12

Sorry ttodd1, I misspoke a little.

I don't have the second Dtivo yet. It is on the way. It will be another DSR7000.

But what I do have, right now, is:
1 220 hr DSR7000 with the Weethet OS 6.2 and SuperPatch. So it is networked and i ran the mrv script that came with the SuperPatch, so it is named. 

However, I cannot connect to it using Galleon (I thought that you could use it if your 6.2 was hacked correctly). 

Also I have my Music and Video server (running Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy) with Galleon installed (named "rockbox"). The server starts up fine. But when I go to configure the settings, I don't have a MAK. and in my tivo, when I go to "Manually add server..." it does not find rockbox.

But you say, I can't use Galleon, right...

I thought about that, so I tried javaHMO, but that requires a MAK too? Do i need this thing or can I network and HMO without it?


----------



## rpriest12

I guess, what I am trying to do is:

1. Get my current Tivo to access my Media server (rockbox) for HMO.

2. When my second DSR7000 arrives and after applying the 0S 6.2 + Superpatch to it, be able to MRV from my second Dtivo.

Does that make things clearer? So far, I have not been able to get 1 or 2 going.


----------



## ttodd1

rpriest12 said:


> Sorry ttodd1, I misspoke a little.
> 
> I don't have the second Dtivo yet. It is on the way. It will be another DSR7000.
> 
> But what I do have, right now, is:
> 1 220 hr DSR7000 with the Weethet OS 6.2 and SuperPatch. So it is networked and i ran the mrv script that came with the SuperPatch, so it is named.
> 
> However, I cannot connect to it using Galleon (I thought that you could use it if your 6.2 was hacked correctly).
> 
> Also I have my Music and Video server (running Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy) with Galleon installed (named "rockbox"). The server starts up fine. But when I go to configure the settings, I don't have a MAK. and in my tivo, when I go to "Manually add server..." it does not find rockbox.
> 
> But you say, I can't use Galleon, right...
> 
> I thought about that, so I tried javaHMO, but that requires a MAK too? Do i need this thing or can I network and HMO without it?


You do not need a MAK for javaHMO, BUT you WILL NOT be able to move shows that way with a DTivo.


----------



## rpriest12

Well, I will try javaHMO, again. 

What do you mean by move files?

If you mean moving them to computer or something like that, I have heard of other tools for doing that, so that is not so bad. As long as I can transfer files as needed to do MRV.


----------



## rpriest12

Oh yeah, earlier today, I found this article that should help someone if they are in the same predicament as myself:

here

but I do appreciate the responses I have gotten here. Thanks everyone. I will let you know how the javaHMO stuff goes.

My second tivo should be here by Sat. I should be able to check out MRV then.

It's ashame I can't use galleon, though. It looks like they have done quite a few enhancements there.


----------



## rpriest12

OK. Java HMO works. I can play my music and my DSR7000 automatically recognized my media machine. The key is that you HAVE TO use sun's java 1.4.2. This is so cool. I am kinda bummed about not being able to use Galleon and javaHMO not having any enhancements... But maybe in the future i will be able to use it. anyway. Thanks everyone.


----------



## essjay

Need kernel advice. 
On Philips DSR-704, I Zippered a new drive using the InstantCake image of 6.2, and new 3.1.5 kernel from PTVUpgrade LBA disk and can't get past Powering Up. I Instantcaked disk again to see if it was a disk problem and it isn't. Could it be version of kernel? What if I try 3.1.1 kernel?


----------



## Neoistheone2000

danny7481 said:


> did you move the jumper on the hard drive?


nope and i have 2 hard drives.... i think its because i was using the free disk and not the $5 one... (im gona buy it and see what happons.......)


----------



## ttodd1

essjay said:


> Need kernel advice.
> On Philips DSR-704, I Zippered a new drive using the InstantCake image of 6.2, and new 3.1.5 kernel from PTVUpgrade LBA disk and can't get past Powering Up. I Instantcaked disk again to see if it was a disk problem and it isn't. Could it be version of kernel? What if I try 3.1.1 kernel?


There are other reasons for not getting past this.


----------



## Gunnyman

check jumper settings on the Hard drive, ribbon connector, and make sure you haven't loosened the white cable that goes to the front of the unit.


----------



## Cure

Gunny, Russ and Everyone -

Per one of the other threads, people are really starting to get 6.3 on their HR-10s (unless it's a very elaborate hoax). I was thinking about waiting for it before I zipper. Does that change anything?

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

yes wait
At least let someone get 6.3 and dissect it.


----------



## essjay

Got it to work finally. 
Ended up Instantcaking drive (again) then went through complete satallite setup with Instantcaked drive, then WITHOUT DOING "clear and delete everything", I Zippered drive and it worked! Only problem now is Tivo moves very slowly when on any setup or recorded movie screen. Result is need to hit remote button over and over to get it to recognize button push, and hard drive clicks repeatedly. Works at normal speed on anything but setup and movie screens, though. Any suggestions on this?


----------



## kewashi

rpriest12 said:


> Sorry ttodd1, I misspoke a little.
> 
> I don't have the second Dtivo yet. It is on the way. It will be another DSR7000.
> 
> But what I do have, right now, is:
> 1 220 hr DSR7000 with the Weethet OS 6.2 and SuperPatch. So it is networked and i ran the mrv script that came with the SuperPatch, so it is named.
> 
> However, I cannot connect to it using Galleon (I thought that you could use it if your 6.2 was hacked correctly).
> 
> Also I have my Music and Video server (running Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy) with Galleon installed (named "rockbox"). The server starts up fine. But when I go to configure the settings, I don't have a MAK. and in my tivo, when I go to "Manually add server..." it does not find rockbox.
> 
> But you say, I can't use Galleon, right...
> 
> I thought about that, so I tried javaHMO, but that requires a MAK too? Do i need this thing or can I network and HMO without it?


Yes, Galleon doesn't work on a dtivo, but javaHMO works like a champ. Installing it is a bit finicky since the JAI module it depends on insists on having JRE 1.3 and doesn't recognize newer versions, so you'll have to install 1.3 and then install JAI and then upgrade your JRE to 1.4 or newer to install javaHMO.


----------



## hpfanatic

It has been about a year since I zippered my two HR10-250's, one of which I haven't touched or networked to in a real long time. Now that 6.3 is out, I want to let that one just go ahead and call in and see what happens. Problem is I get the "Failed while Negotiating" message. I searched the forum, but can't find any real answer besides "Don't let it call in". What do I need to change or do to let it call in successfully?


----------



## willardcpa

hpfanatic said:


> It has been about a year since I zippered my two HR10-250's, one of which I haven't touched or networked to in a real long time. Now that 6.3 is out, I want to let that one just go ahead and call in and see what happens. Problem is I get the "Failed while Negotiating" message. I searched the forum, but can't find any real answer besides "Don't let it call in". What do I need to change or do to let it call in successfully?


Look around there is a whole thread on what to do to your hacked unit to get it to update to 6.3.


----------



## hpfanatic

Thanks, I have been reading up on this over on that other forum, didn't search more then this thread over here.


----------



## solsurfer

Lord Vader said:


> If you follow the Zipper's instructions EXACTLY as written, you should not have any problems. It explains just how to mount the drive and all.


Turns out, the bios can't recognize the large drive. I tried it on several computers and even got Maxtor on the phone but I guess you need a fairly recent bios (I tried with a 2005 bios) to see these large drives. I figured it wasn't worth the hassle/risk of flashing the bios, and took the Maxtor drive back tonight.

So now... I could try a different manufacture's 500 gb drive (seagate?). Think I'll have the same problem regardless of manufacturer?

Or I could just get two smaller drives. How small do I need to go to avoid this trouble? I've zippered a 250 gb drive in the past. Think my bios can see 400gb?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

My bios from 2003 can see a 500 GB HD.
I bet you have a bum Hard Drive or a jumper set wrong.


----------



## solsurfer

Gunnyman said:


> My bios from 2003 can see a 500 GB HD.
> I bet you have a bum Hard Drive or a jumper set wrong.


Thanks, Gunny. I'm fairly confident it's not a jumper as I tried all the possible positions, and even tried all the positions on various ide cable slots. I even got Maxtor on the phone with no success. It probably is a bad drive, but I didn't feel like spinning my wheels for another week on the off chance it's Maxtor related. I'll try finding a deal on another brand this weekend and giving that a try. I found my other Seagate drives to be very quiet.


----------



## samhammer

I havent touched my HR10 for over a year. Did the first hacks just fine. Somewhere along there it lost some of the hacks and as such took the updated last night. I assume now I have to re hack completely.

Never tried Zipper since I did mine before it was avaialble. So a couple of questions to get my mind around this.

In the instructions for the new Zipper, it says to put an image on the CD - i.e 3.1.5f. That is where my unit was before. Now that the softrwhere is at 6.3, is the kernel still 3.1.5? Can i use the 3.1.5f kernel that has had killhdinitrd applied on the CD and run zipper with the new 6.3 update

Thanks
Sam


----------



## SteelersFan

samhammer said:


> I havent touched my HR10 for over a year. Did the first hacks just fine. Somewhere along there it lost some of the hacks and as such took the updated last night. I assume now I have to re hack completely.
> 
> Never tried Zipper since I did mine before it was avaialble. So a couple of questions to get my mind around this.
> 
> In the instructions for the new Zipper, it says to put an image on the CD - i.e 3.1.5f. That is where my unit was before. Now that the softrwhere is at 6.3, is the kernel still 3.1.5? Can i use the 3.1.5f kernel that has had killhdinitrd applied on the CD and run zipper with the new 6.3 update
> 
> Thanks
> Sam


You should probably look at this thread.


----------



## Lord Vader

Gunnyman said:


> My bios from 2003 can see a 500 GB HD.
> I bet you have a bum Hard Drive or a jumper set wrong.


Indeed, Gunny. I did a 500GB for the HR10-250 a couple months ago, and it worked fine, and I used a very old PC. I just stripped out its guts, save for the CD drive, and connected the 500GB drive, making sure the jumpers were correct and the channels were correct. I even called a PC techie friend of mine to make sure.


----------



## samhammer

SteelersFan said:


> You should probably look at this thread.


I have been following that thread also. Still not clear to me so I will wait and keep reading.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## jjoboh

seems like my hack folder thats holds the tserver has vanished,do i have to re zipper the whole drive or is there another option to reinstall this folder and tserver


----------



## kewashi

jjoboh said:


> seems like my hack folder thats holds the tserver has vanished,do i have to re zipper the whole drive or is there another option to reinstall this folder and tserver


Just change the drive to RW using the handy "rw" alias and then ftp the files you lost back to the tivo. Don't forget to telnet back in and reset it to RO or else your var drive will get wiped again.


----------



## Hichhiker

jjoboh said:


> seems like my hack folder thats holds the tserver has vanished,do i have to re zipper the whole drive or is there another option to reinstall this folder and tserver


it may not have vanished, just unlinked. Many tivo hacks refer to /var/hack as the directory to put all your hacks, as it is safer, however it can get wiped out by tivo at any time. Zipper seems to have replaced this directory with /enhancements/varhack/hack to move it to root dir which does not get wiped out unless you upgrade tivo software. However some programs still default to /var/hack (NCID for one, and also many non-zipper hacks). So I think zipper may make sym-links to this directory during install. Unfortunately when var is reformatted by tivo while it does not delete those files, the symlink is lost. A simple solution is to add following line to a location somewhere early in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file:



Code:


test -h /var/hack || ln -s /enhancements/varhack/hack /var/hack

This will make your machine check for existance of /var/hack symlink and re-create it if it is missing. Now make sure /var/hack DIRECTORY or FILE does not exist when you do this - otherwise you will have an error in your rc.sysinit.author file which may hose your tivo (or may do nothing, I am not sure what mode the script is run.)

But just in case, put this line AFTER the one that starts the bash serial console and telnet shell 

P.S. It may be already done in a later versions of Zipper. I seem to recall seeing it done automatically on another tivo but I had to add the line in manually on mine.

HTH,

-Hichhiker

EDIT: made it a bit more readable...


----------



## rbautch

The enhancement script (tweak.sh) that's included with the Zipper has done this for quite awhile. The script called /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh will automatically create symlinks in var that point to everything you put in /enhancements/varhacks. The enhancement script writes a dummy file called /var/vardelete_flag, and the author file looks for it everytime your tivo boots. If it doesn't find it (like if var just got wiped), it runs the var-symlinks.sh script to re-establish the symlinks, then puts the flag back. If for some reason you lose symlinks and they didnt return automatically, just run the var-symlinks.sh script to reestablish them.


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, on my old man's HR10-250, which is Zippered and still at 3.1.5f--no 6.3 yet--he tells me his Showcases are not on. When I Zippered it, I DID make sure I chose the option to have Showcases, but just in case, is there a relatively simple way (because I'm going to tell him how to do this) to turn on Showcases if they're not on for some reason?


----------



## GeorgeS069

Just got my 2nd DSR7000 Zipper'ed
Thanks Russ...and Gunny
MRV is working...speed is awesome( have them both wired to the 54G wireless router running as a bridge to another in the basement where our DSL comes in)
still get some errors when browsing TWP
got HME working too
think I need a new/bigger multiswitch...just have them running as single tuners right now
and the R10 is Outttaaaaaa here! 

the Zipper worked for me!
total cost was about $600 for 2 dual tuners with 300gig drives in each and 100baseT 
network adapters(I'll post the speed tests below)
no HiDef yet
Thanks for everyones help...this forum and thread have been a huge help!

George

Bedroom2-TiVo# speed
TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.1.254
Recv Send Send Utilization Service Demand
Socket Socket Message Elapsed Send Recv Send Recv
Size Size Size Time Throughput local remote local remote
bytes bytes bytes secs. 10^6bits/s % S % S us/KB us/KB

131070 131070 131070 10.26 4.16 53.41 80.36 1052.145 1582.96 7


----------



## GeorgeS069

got a question for all you experts
My first Tivo has 265 hours recording time
the 2nd one has the same drive and only shows 120 hours
anyway I can fix it?

the only thing I did different was the 2nd drive was setup using my laptop and the drive was in an external enclosure and accessed with USB cable
pretty sure it was USB 2.0 not that it should matter

thanks
George


----------



## SteelersFan

Lord Vader said:


> Russ, on my old man's HR10-250, which is Zippered and still at 3.1.5f--no 6.3 yet--he tells me his Showcases are not on. When I Zippered it, I DID make sure I chose the option to have Showcases, but just in case, is there a relatively simple way (because I'm going to tell him how to do this) to turn on Showcases if they're not on for some reason?


Telnet in, cd to the dir (for me, its: cd /enhancements) and Type: sc62add.tcl


----------



## Lord Vader

Thanks, fellow Steelers fan. 

BTW, does what you recommend above turn on Showcases or just check for them? I haven't ever had to worry about it, which is why I wasn't sure.


----------



## Gunnyman

there hasn't even been anything in showcases besides ads for products in months.


----------



## jjoboh

rbautch said:


> The enhancement script (tweak.sh) that's included with the Zipper has done this for quite awhile. The script called /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh will automatically create symlinks in var that point to everything you put in /enhancements/varhacks. The enhancement script writes a dummy file called /var/vardelete_flag, and the author file looks for it everytime your tivo boots. If it doesn't find it (like if var just got wiped), it runs the var-symlinks.sh script to re-establish the symlinks, then puts the flag back. If for some reason you lose symlinks and they didnt return automatically, just run the var-symlinks.sh script to reestablish them.


when i run var-symlinks.sh i get the message
no such file or directory


----------



## SteelersFan

Lord Vader said:


> Thanks, fellow Steelers fan.
> 
> BTW, does what you recommend above turn on Showcases or just check for them? I haven't ever had to worry about it, which is why I wasn't sure.


It turns them on. After you run the script it will tell you that SCs will show up tomorrow. Gunny's right about the ads. However, I noticed that there was a Showcase for the Starz Free View weekend that came in handy.


----------



## SteelersFan

jjoboh said:


> when i run var-symlinks.sh i get the message
> no such file or directory


Sorry if this is a "stupid" question, but... did you do a cd /enhancements first?


----------



## spiceit

Hello,

I have 2 directivo units

hdvr2 and sd-dvr40. Both have 35 hour recording. I want to add a 250 gb drive to each. 

Do I use mfstools to add the drives, then use the zipper? If so which drive do I use the zipper on (the original 35 hr drive or the "b" 250 gb drive)?

I am actually not sure that the zipper works on multiple drive tivos.

If I can only use the new 250 gb drive can I get the image from the original drive and place it on the new drive so I an avoid purchasing the instantcake software image?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lord Vader

Gunnyman said:


> there hasn't even been anything in showcases besides ads for products in months.


Actually, Showcases is how one can access some of the NFL stuff downloaded to DVR's each week.


----------



## spiceit

One other question.

I have a SA Tivo that has a 200gb drive in it. Can I use it in my Directivo unit following all of the setups in the zipper program. I am assuming all the previous info on the drive will be wiped off and the drive will work the same as a "new" drive.


----------



## spiceit

One more question:

After I set up one of my units, can I backup the image and restore it onto the other unit's hard drive?

Units again are:
hdvr2 and sd-dvr40

I realize that the size of the hard drive I am restoring to must be the same size or bigger than the hard drive I am restoring from.


----------



## Gunnyman

yep will be fine


----------



## rbautch

GeorgeS069 said:


> got a question for all you experts
> My first Tivo has 265 hours recording time
> the 2nd one has the same drive and only shows 120 hours
> anyway I can fix it?
> 
> the only thing I did different was the 2nd drive was setup using my laptop and the drive was in an external enclosure and accessed with USB cable
> pretty sure it was USB 2.0 not that it should matter
> 
> thanks
> George


Either you hacked it with a linux boot CD that can't recognize hard drives bigger than 137GB, or you tried to upgrade the drive (expand the partition) more than once.


----------



## spiceit

gunnyman,

was "yep will be fine" an answer to one of my questions?

If so, I am not sure which question. I asked 3. Please see above. 
Please see if you can answer my other concerns.

I appreciate your help, Thanks.


----------



## tnedator

Ok, I appear to have lost my networking on one of my zippered 10-250's. Yesterday I was able to connect to tivoweb, which I have been using to check for the slice.

Today I tried to connect via telnet, but keep timing out. I am using a FA-120 and both lights are lit. I have tried both USB ports and I have tried restarting the Tivo.

I still have 3.5, so it hasn't updated. Any idea why the networking woud just stop working?


----------



## Gunnyman

spiceit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2 directivo units
> 
> hdvr2 and sd-dvr40. Both have 35 hour recording. I want to add a 250 gb drive to each.
> 
> Do I use mfstools to add the drives, then use the zipper? If so which drive do I use the zipper on (the original 35 hr drive or the "b" 250 gb drive)?
> 
> I am actually not sure that the zipper works on multiple drive tivos.
> 
> If I can only use the new 250 gb drive can I get the image from the original drive and place it on the new drive so I an avoid purchasing the instantcake software image?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1 single large drive system is always better thana 2 drive. Less heat, easier to troubleshoot what went wrong when something fails.
if you Must use 2 drives zipper only the A drive then mfsadd the 2nd or mfs add the 2nd first, won't matter which way


----------



## Gunnyman

spiceit said:


> One other question.
> 
> I have a SA Tivo that has a 200gb drive in it. Can I use it in my Directivo unit following all of the setups in the zipper program. I am assuming all the previous info on the drive will be wiped off and the drive will work the same as a "new" drive.


no reason why you can't use a drive from an old tivo. MFSrestore wipes everything out anyway.


----------



## spiceit

Gunnyman,

Thanks for your awesome help so far....

Please clarify, not sure if your previous answer - "yep will be fine" - referred to this question:


After I set up one of my units, can I backup the image and restore it onto the other unit's hard drive?

Units again are:
hdvr2 and sd-dvr40

I realize that the size of the hard drive I am restoring to must be the same size or bigger than the hard drive I am restoring from.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes you can use the image form one S2 Dtivo on another S2 Dtivo


----------



## spiceit

Gunnyman said:


> yes you can use the image form one S2 Dtivo on another S2 Dtivo


This is my project tonight:

My goal is to use the large drives from my 2 SA tivos in my 2 Dtivo units - hdvr2 and sd-dr40. I switched my service from from cable to dtv last week.

1. backup my unhacked s2 dtivo drive to my PC

2. Restore the image created from step 1 to a large drive taken from my SA tivo.

3. Run "the zipper" on that drive (now called dtivo hacked 1).

4. Backup that drive to my pc.

5. Restore that image to the other large drive taken from my other SA tivo (now called dtivo hacked 2).

6. Place "dtivo hacked 1" in sd-dr40

7. Place "dtivo hacked 2" in hdvr2

Does that sound correct to you? Am I missing anything?

Again I realize that the drive getting the restored image placed on it must be the same size or bigger than the drive that the image was created from.

Will I run into a problem doing that, because both units will have an identical IP address?

Thanks again!


----------



## Gunnyman

as long as both units aren't turned on at the same time, you shouldn't have IP address issues. Just change the IP on one of the units after it's up and running.


----------



## ARC

247 pages in this thread, yikes!
From what I have skimmed so far, zipper will now work with the HR10-250. If I grasp correctly, zipper will let me replace the existing 250g with a new drive, transfer over everything from that old drive to a new drive, then place new drive in HR10-250 and have access to the hr10 via a usb nic, through my home network.
I'd like to replace the 250g in my new HR10 with the largest I can get away with. What's the largest drive that anyone has had success with, and if possible, can I find out the model/brand so as to be able to buy that same? (Or point me to another thread if I have missed what has already been posted as a faq or such)
thanks


----------



## jjoboh

SteelersFan said:


> That should work - it does for me. However, it may depend how old your last Enhancement install is. Your uninstall may be uninstall-tweak.sh (notice the "-" vs the "_" in the file name).


i get a message
your telnet client is adding extra feed lines,causing this script to fail,use additional
directions for windows xp users.
icant find these lines ,what are they anyone?


----------



## Tonedeaf

jjoboh said:


> i get a message
> your telnet client is adding extra feed lines,causing this script to fail,use additional
> directions for windows xp users.
> icant find these lines ,what are they anyone?


At a command prompt:

1. type "telnet"
2. type "unset crlf"
3. type "o" and "IP address of the Tivo"


----------



## SteelersFan

Tonedeaf said:


> At a command prompt:
> 
> 1. type "telnet"
> 2. type "unset crlf"
> 3. type "o" and "IP address of the Tivo"


Also try this!


----------



## Tonedeaf

SteelersFan said:


> Also try this!


Hadn't seen this, thanks SteelersFan.

Too bad we couldn't get anything going against Jacksonville last night.


----------



## SteelersFan

Tonedeaf said:


> Hadn't seen this, thanks SteelersFan.


Yeah, that thread snuck by quickly.


Tonedeaf said:


> Too bad we couldn't get anything going against Jacksonville last night.


Can... barely... function... today...


----------



## jjoboh

thanks guys ,it worked like a charm
,now if i can figure out where to put the tserver,ill be all set


----------



## Lord Vader

How can the DEFENDING SUPER BOWL CHAMPIONS not score? And on the same night my White Sox see their season further slip away. 

What a day, what a day.


----------



## SteelersFan

Lord Vader said:


> How can the DEFENDING SUPER BOWL CHAMPIONS not score? What a day, what a day.


Don't want to talk about it. I'm too depressed...


----------



## SteelersFan

jjoboh said:


> thanks guys ,it worked like a charm
> ,now if i can figure out where to put the tserver,ill be all set


Do some reading at ddb. Also, google weethet.


----------



## essjay

I recently zippered a new drive and it works fine, except...
I can't seem to edit any of my config files. Almost all are write protected. Did I miss a simple step? Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

no the tivo is read only 
use the alias rw from bash to set it read write then ro to set it back.


----------



## essjay

Thanks Gunnyman!
I do this for awhile, then forget everything, then try to do it again, and have to learn all over!


----------



## Lord Vader

Gunny, I often wonder why, when I type in *rw*, I keep getting a response telling me command not found, or something like that.


----------



## crazyjoe

Ok I have a directv series 2 rca dvr80 and will be doing the zipper on it, which boot cd do I need? 

PTVupgrade Universal Boot CD 11c *NEW* $20 DOWNLOAD (has everything - details)
PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04 FREE DOWNLOAD (details and discussion)
PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04 Enhancements $5 DOWNLOAD (details)

I downloaded the free one and it did not have the proper kernel for it, so will the $5 include the 3.1.5 kernel or will I need to go with the $20 one?
The unit will not be used for receiving Satilite anymore, just to transfer video from pc to play on another tv.


----------



## ForrestB

The $5 one works fine. There's a direct link to the $5 CD here (step 3) $5 CD

The Tivo Zipper is NOT a tool to get free DirecTV service


----------



## rbautch

crazyjoe said:


> Ok I have a directv series 2 rca dvr80 and will be doing the zipper on it, which boot cd do I need?
> 
> PTVupgrade Universal Boot CD 11c *NEW* $20 DOWNLOAD (has everything - details)
> PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04 FREE DOWNLOAD (details and discussion)
> PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04 Enhancements $5 DOWNLOAD (details)
> 
> I downloaded the free one and it did not have the proper kernel for it, so will the $5 include the 3.1.5 kernel or will I need to go with the $20 one?
> The unit will not be used for receiving Satilite anymore, just to transfer video from pc to play on another tv.


Try the Zipper instructions.


----------



## crazyjoe

ForrestB said:


> The Tivo Zipper is NOT a tool to get free DirecTV service


I never once said anything about trying to get "*FREE SERVICE*" :down: ! Nore do I want to, the system will be used strickly as a video player. I have movies on my PC and would like to transfer them on to the tivo hard drive instead of haveing to burn several discs. I would actual like to get rid of all the stupid searching for signal and setup part of the system. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## LuckyGreen

I have an HR10-250 built from InstaCake and PTVnet. This weekend, I plan to upgrade the Tivo to 6.3 using The Slicer 1.3. Assuming the usual set of minor bugs that were in The Slicer one would expect in any early major upgrade have been shown to be fully worked out by then.

Once my HR10-250 has been upgraded to 6.3, I would like to upgrade some of the components installed by PTVnet. I noticed that my TivoWebPlus is version 1.2.1 and that The Zipper contains version 1.3. Which leads me to the following questions:

1) Is it safe to install The Zipper over PTVnet? I am using a stock install, one non-default option I remember using is that I set a static IP address. I also have the daily call disabled. Is there anything that I need to do or back up before running The Zipper?

2) The Zipper contains a script that will periodically reboot the Tivo. Mine does this now and then even without a script, usually with dire sounding warnings in the log files preceeding the reboot. (Myself and SpinRite don't think it is a bad hard drive; seems reboots are just par for the course on this system). I don't greatly mind the reboots, but they wipe out the custom setting in which you can press numbers on the remote control to chage the sort options for recorded programs. My wife uses those a lot. Re-enabling these shortcuts necessitates typing a long magic incantation into the Tivo remote control. Since The Zipper will reboot the Tivo twice a week, does the software include facilities that will retain this setting across reboots?

Thanks in advance for your advice,
--Lucky


----------



## rbautch

Since you already have bash access, you don't want the Zipper, you want The Enhancement script (in my sig) that comes bundled with the Zipper. It can be installed over PTVnet, but you'll have to turn off the PTVnet flag for Tivowebplus. Another option is to continue with PTVnet, but just FTP a new copy of Tivowebplus over to your Tivo. It's just one folder full of files, and if you stick it where your old version is, your PTVnet author file will start it automatically for you. 

Re the reboots, they will aways wipe out your shortcuts. Unless you leave a phone line connected to your tivo, you really don't need the regular reboots. Search the enhancement script thread for how to get read of them.


----------



## klaroby

Has anyone tried the zipper on Sw version 6.3 yet?
Any reason that it should not work?


----------



## teberly

I just purchased 5 Directv Tivos from E-Bay 2 DVR40s, 1 DVR80, 1 SIR-S4040R and 1 R10. None have hard drives. I want to install new hard drives and set them up to function again.

I have an InstantCake CD for the DVR40 from when I zippered my own Tivos. Can I use the DVR40 InstantCake for all of them if the only ones I'm gonna Zipper are the DVR40s? THe others will operate as "unhacked," but hard drive upgraded, Tivos.

Can I expect error 51 messages that will need to be fixed?

Thanks.


----------



## jwelser

Sorry if this has been answered before (I DID do a search!) but I just bought another HR10-250 off of eBay, and I was going to hack it using the Zipper. My plan was to let it take the update to 6.3, and then hack it. Should the zipper work fine hacking an unhacked box already at 6.3?

Thanks


----------



## SteelersFan

teberly said:


> I just purchased 5 Directv Tivos from E-Bay 2 DVR40s, 1 DVR80, 1 SIR-S4040R and 1 R10. None have hard drives. I want to install new hard drives and set them up to function again.
> 
> I have an InstantCake CD for the DVR40 from when I zippered my own Tivos. Can I use the DVR40 InstantCake for all of them if the only ones I'm gonna Zipper are the DVR40s? THe others will operate as "unhacked," but hard drive upgraded, Tivos.
> 
> Can I expect error 51 messages that will need to be fixed?
> 
> Thanks.


I doubt the IC image will work for the R10 since it runs a different SW version (6.1) than the rest (6.2). Someone please confirm. And yes Error 51's will need to be fixed at least on the Sammy if not all (not counting the R10, see my first statement).


----------



## teberly

SteelersFan said:


> I doubt the IC image will work for the R10 since it runs a different SW version (6.1) than the rest (6.2). Someone please confirm. And yes Error 51's will need to be fixed at least on the Sammy if not all (not counting the R10, see my first statement).


I figured the R10 would be a problem - but the others would be ok?


----------



## SteelersFan

teberly said:


> I figured the R10 would be a problem - but the others would be ok?


Yep. :up:


----------



## Dcieslin

My recently upgraded and zippered HDVR2 is responding strangely. I used TWP to update my favorites list, everything appeared to go well, but the changes did not appear on my Tivo. Also, when using some modules within TWP I am shown a page of some script that attempted to execute with an error message. However, when I use the backup tab on the browzer to the previous page the change that I requested took place. Is something not quite right with TWP?


----------



## rbautch

I just uploaded version 2.0 of the Zipper, which should be a little more user friendly. If you've already run the Zipper already, no need to re-run this version. Thanks to these folks who helped me test it. Changes are as follows:

1. Instead of making a tools disc, a dos batch script now adds add tools and scripts directly to boot CD. This greatly simplifies the installation and eliminates CD swapping. 
2. No longer a need to extract the hacked kernel to add it to the tools disc, since the combined boot/tools disc itself gets mounted. 
3. PC boot is no longer required. 
4. Manual unmount no longer required. 
5. Added Jamies latest backport drivers (ver 060906) which support the following adapters: Linksys USB1000 and the D-Link DUB-E100, revision B1. 
6. Support for multiple tivo types by checking service number. 
7. Added custom kernel for future R10 support.
8. Only checking the CD for superpatch if the Tivo is not an HR10-250. 
9. Add code to batch script to correctly set telnet settings in Windows.
10. Includes version 4.1 of The Enhancement Script.


----------



## SteelersFan

Hey Russ,
Not to nit-pick, but I wanted to point out that most of the hyperlinks on the Zipper site are white (at least for me) and hard to see.


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Hey Russ,
> Not to nit-pick, but I wanted to point out that most of the hyperlinks on the Zipper site are white (at least for me) and hard to see.


Thanks, fixed.


----------



## SteelersFan

One more thing, and you may know already but the Printable Instructions from that link has an older version of instructions. Sorry if I'm getting ahead of you.


----------



## jjn

OK, I made a new 2.0 Zipper disk per the instructions but it dosn't run zipper.sh, error message is "file not found"
I ran find and none of the sh files are there, tweak.sh, tweak_uninstall.sh and zipper.sh.
I looked at the disk in windows and the files are there.
I loaded my original Zipper disk which is pre 1.7 and the sh files are there.
I've used it with the lba boot disk many times without any problems.

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## rbautch

Did you run the zipper_isomaker.bat file on your PC? Did you burn the disc as an image? Also, you should be following the instructions on the website, or in the .pdf instructions contained in the zip file. The link to the printable instructions on the website is incorrect, as Steelersfan noted above.


----------



## slacker9876

rbautch said:


> I just uploaded version 2.0 of the Zipper, which should be a little more user friendly. If you've already run the Zipper already, no need to re-run this version. Thanks to these folks who helped me test it. Changes are as follows:
> 
> 1. Instead of making a tools disc, a dos batch script now adds add tools and scripts directly to boot CD. This greatly simplifies the installation and eliminates CD swapping.
> 2. No longer a need to extract the hacked kernel to add it to the tools disc, since the combined boot/tools disc itself gets mounted.
> 3. PC boot is no longer required.
> 4. Manual unmount no longer required.
> 5. Added Jamies latest backport drivers (ver 060906) which support the following adapters: Linksys USB1000 and the D-Link DUB-E100, revision B1.
> 6. Support for multiple tivo types by checking service number.
> 7. Added custom kernel for future R10 support.
> 8. Only checking the CD for superpatch if the Tivo is not an HR10-250.
> 9. Add code to batch script to correctly set telnet settings in Windows.
> 10. Includes version 4.1 of The Enhancement Script.


 Far be it from me to say something may be amiss ... but somehting may be amiss.

I actually chose today to crack my HR10-250 which was previously PTVnet'ed. I read the directions again, despite the fact I have already zippered my HDVR2. So, somehting I did blew up the unit so it was back to square 1. I downloaded fresh copies of all the files and the tools disk has all the requested files. However, on a freshly "baked" PTV drive I keep getting the error Unexpected token 'fi' right after I enter the first three digits of my service number which is 357.

Given how easy this was on my HDVR2 I am sure I am doing somehting incorrectly so a kick in the right direction would be appreciated.

EDIT: I should have said all the files needed for the ISO were present ... as there is no tools disk now.
EDIT 2: It specs line 90 in the code in the token error, twice.


----------



## jjn

rbautch said:


> Did you run the zipper_isomaker.bat file on your PC? Did you burn the disc as an image? Also, you should be following the instructions on the website, or in the .pdf instructions contained in the zip file. The link to the printable instructions on the website is incorrect, as Steelersfan noted above.


Yes I ran the zipper iso maker
I used imgburn for the ISO
It boots and I get all the way to "sh /cdrom/zipper.sh" and the error is "file or directory not found"
I'm using ptvlba48-4.02DD.iso and not 4.04, could that be it?


----------



## slacker9876

jjn said:


> Yes I ran the zipper iso maker
> I used imgburn for the ISO
> It boots and I get all the way to "sh /cdrom/zipper.sh" and the error is "file or directory not found"
> I'm using ptvlba48-4.02DD.iso and not 4.04, could that be it?


 I am using the 4.04DD and having problems. I also tried the 4.04 freebie I am sure the creators will help us out.


----------



## samhammer

And are you saying that version 2.0 will work on the R10-250 with the 6.3 upgrade installed?

Sam


----------



## jjn

Ya, these guys are great, can't thank them enough!!!


----------



## rbautch

> I keep getting the error Unexpected token 'fi' right after I enter the first three digits of my service number which is 357.


Ah. I made a last minute change (aka typo). I won't be able to fix it on the download until later tonight, but you can fix it yourself by removing line 90 of zipper.sh.


----------



## rbautch

> And are you saying that version 2.0 will work on the R10-250 with the 6.3 upgrade installed?


No, not yet.


----------



## rbautch

> It boots and I get all the way to "sh /cdrom/zipper.sh" and the error is "file or directory not found"


Sounds like you didn't mount your cdrom on /cdrom. If you did, then navigate to /cdrom and see if the files are there.


----------



## jjn

rbautch said:


> Ah. I made a last minute change (aka typo). I won't be able to fix it on the download until later tonight, but you can fix it yourself by removing line 90 of zipper.sh.


OK I'll try and see if I can do that.
What editor would you suggest?
I have textpad which I've used to edit hackman.itcl so it would show up in TWP.


----------



## jjn

rbautch said:


> Sounds like you didn't mount your cdrom on /cdrom. If you did, then navigate to /cdrom and see if the files are there.


I did mount the cdrom, but the sh files are just not here. I see the superpatch file and the mrv file plus others, just the sh files are not there.

I have to go I'll work on this later tonight.


----------



## rbautch

Use a unix editor, wait until I post a revised version, or make the edits with vi while the cdrom is mounted. You can copy the file to /var, edit it, then run it from /var.


----------



## slacker9876

rbautch said:


> Ah. I made a last minute change (aka typo). I won't be able to fix it on the download until later tonight, but you can fix it yourself by removing line 90 of zipper.sh.


 That was it! I used gedit (I am a GUI-boy) and boom! Thanks ... I am not a coder and usually those line numbers mean nothing to me.


----------



## SacR32

jjn said:


> I did mount the cdrom, but the sh files are just not here. I see the superpatch file and the mrv file plus others, just the sh files are not there.
> 
> I have to go I'll work on this later tonight.


Same thing here.

EDIT: rebooted and remounted and now its there.


----------



## rbautch

Typo fixed, instructions link fixed.


----------



## cubgyver

About 5 months ago I successfully zippered thanks to the guys here, rbautch/gunnyman's work, and many hours with Matt1981M. It has been 2-3 weeks since I tivoweb'd in, previously always successful. I am not aware of any changes made to the sysinit or anything else since my last use of the system. Tonight I went to log in and I could not. I then went to telnet, and it did not connect. I did a ping, and ping is successful. I reset the TIVO (HDVR2) twice, reset my router and fa120 (just in case). Still nothing. Where do I go from here? Any thoughts? If I have to hook it back up to a PC, what do I need to do to resuscitate? Thanks in advance ...


----------



## Dcieslin

Would very much appreciate some help here, even if its to direct me in the right direction.
Very new to all of this, been reading this thread for weeks, finally got enough nerve to attempt the zipper and enhancement script. I can appreciate all of the hard work put into creating it and thank all of those involved. If further searching and reading is involved i will gladly do it. Based on the following error message, can anyone tell if I installed the script wrong. 

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_theme '/faiec' ''
couldn't open "/tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg": read-only file system
while executing
"open $filename w"
(procedure "savefile" line 2)
invoked from within
"savefile $source_dir/tivoweb.cfg $cfg"
(procedure "updateconfig" line 10)
invoked from within
"updateconfig "Theme" $path"
(procedure "::action_theme" line 7)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I get many such errors when navigating thru TWP
and other modules seem to work just fine
Many thanks sent ahead of time


----------



## ttodd1

Seems to be trying to write/update the cfg file and the file sysytem is set to read only. Set it to read write.


----------



## Dcieslin

ttodd1 
I appreciate the tip, I will attempt to do just that.


----------



## GAM

I've had my systems zippered for a while with no problems - thanks guys!!
I would like to update the tivoweb to the latest version without rerunning the entire zipper program.
What is the easiest way to do this?


----------



## rbautch

If you want my customized version, run the new tweak.sh in the original post of this thread. Otherwise, download TWP and copy it to your tivo.


----------



## Lord Vader




----------



## SteelersFan

Lord Vader said:


>


Translation: Download the tweak.zip file from the first post in this thread and unzip it. FTP it to your tivo. Open telnet and run it like you did when you first zippered. See the Zipper instructions for further info.


----------



## Lord Vader

I know. I was just bustin' his chops, because I had a helluva time deciphering that post.


----------



## SteelersFan

Lord Vader said:


> I know. I was just bustin' his chops, because I had a helluva time deciphering that post.


----------



## solsurfer

solsurfer said:


> Thanks, Gunny. I'm fairly confident it's not a jumper as I tried all the possible positions, and even tried all the positions on various ide cable slots. I even got Maxtor on the phone with no success. It probably is a bad drive, but I didn't feel like spinning my wheels for another week on the off chance it's Maxtor related. I'll try finding a deal on another brand this weekend and giving that a try. I found my other Seagate drives to be very quiet.


I swapped out the Maxtor for a 500gb Seagate and it worked fine on the first try...


----------



## solsurfer

I zippered my HDVR2 about a year and a half ago. Went through the whole process of disabling encryption etc so I could download and watch my shows on my video ipod. That box is set up wirelessly on my network.

Now I've got a HR10-250 that I want to be able to network with the HDVR2 so that I can transfer shows between rooms (MRV). I zippered that box tonight using the instant cake image, etc.

I've been reading the boards trying to get up to speed on the advancements since I last dug into this, and I'm confused by a few things. Can someone please shed some light?

The enhancements for the 10-250 don't support wireless access but they do support MRV? Is that correct?

But if I use The Slicer to update the box to 6.3 then it will support wireless access? But The Slicer thread seems to indicate that MRV is not included in 6.3 for the 10-250?

Also, from the threads it seems like zipper now turns off encryption? Is this correct? So will my shows from the HDVR2 encryption turned off play fine on the 10-250?

Thanks!


----------



## sjmaye

solsurfer said:


> But if I use The Slicer to update the box to 6.3
> Thanks!


I finally have my dual drive HR10-250 Zippered and running well. I read the posts about going to 6.3.

By what I read the only significant difference is quicker searches, screens and folders.

Does not seem like it would be worth it.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Finnstang

solsurfer said:


> I zippered my HDVR2 about a year and a half ago. Went through the whole process of disabling encryption etc so I could download and watch my shows on my video ipod. That box is set up wirelessly on my network.
> 
> Now I've got a HR10-250 that I want to be able to network with the HDVR2 so that I can transfer shows between rooms (MRV). I zippered that box tonight using the instant cake image, etc.
> 
> I've been reading the boards trying to get up to speed on the advancements since I last dug into this, and I'm confused by a few things. Can someone please shed some light?
> 
> The enhancements for the 10-250 don't support wireless access but they do support MRV? Is that correct?
> 
> But if I use The Slicer to update the box to 6.3 then it will support wireless access? But The Slicer thread seems to indicate that MRV is not included in 6.3 for the 10-250?
> 
> Also, from the threads it seems like zipper now turns off encryption? Is this correct? So will my shows from the HDVR2 encryption turned off play fine on the 10-250?
> 
> Thanks!


MRV is currently not available for the HR10-250 no matter what SW version it is running.


----------



## sjmaye

I have been telling a friend of mine about Zippering my HR10-250. He was interested in Zippering, too, but did not see how it would benefit him on his Series 2 Standalone Tivo.

Seems they have a lot more features than my HR10-250. 

What additional functionality will he get if he Zippers his Series 2?


----------



## ttodd1

He can't - the zipper is only for DTivos and it gives us some of the functions he already has.


----------



## solsurfer

Finnstang said:


> MRV is currently not available for the HR10-250 no matter what SW version it is running.


Doh! That is a totaly drag. Is MRV on the horizion at all?

Also, what about encryption? Is encryption turned off on zippered units? And if I slice to 6.3 it will support wireless HMO? And if I do so, can I still make calls to upload my PPV purchases?

Thanks


----------



## foxmid

Well, I've completed the zipper process, and everything looked good, i.e. no weird error messages, the directivo unit rebooted the first time I powered it up, etc.

Unfortunately, I get no connectivity when I plug the cable in. I can't ping, no power/link light, etc. I'm using a known good cable and USB NIC. Where do I start when it comes to troubleshooting?

Many thanks to all of the people who have worked on this great tool!


----------



## ForrestB

Try plugging the FA120 into the other USB port


----------



## SteelersFan

foxmid said:


> Well, I've completed the zipper process, and everything looked good, i.e. no weird error messages, the directivo unit rebooted the first time I powered it up, etc.
> 
> Unfortunately, I get no connectivity when I plug the cable in. I can't ping, no power/link light, etc. I'm using a known good cable and USB NIC. Where do I start when it comes to troubleshooting?
> 
> Many thanks to all of the people who have worked on this great tool!


Did you have the USB adaptor plugged in when you connected power to the Tivo? If not, plug it in then apply power to the box.


----------



## foxmid

*SteelersFan*

The USB adapter was connected before the Tivo was booted up. I just re-zippered, thinking maybe that would help, but to no avail.


----------



## SteelersFan

Did you try ForrestB's suggestion of using the other USB port? Also, try the Zipper Wiki wired troubleshooting tips.


----------



## dlmcmurr

I re-zippered this evening to clear up some other problems, mostly due to my other "learning experiences". 

One problem I haven't been able to correct is the "slow now playing list" due to the router's IP being set as the DNS. I've changed it more than once in TWP Net Config, then rebooted, and it's still stuck on 192.168.1.1. I assume there's a file somewhere I can edit?

BTW, Gunnyman, the latest tweak ran very smoothly except for this one problem and one other. I had used the usbmap.sh to add support for the AGIGAUSB adapter, but when the system came up, the adapter was disabled. I put an FA120 on and it came right back up and I ran the usbmap.sh. But in looking at your script, it looks like you had already done that. Maybe I needed to reboot again? But it's working now, anyway.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Ackbar

I had a hard drive fail (GSOD) in one of my 3 DTIVOS. I used the zipper with a new, larger, hard drives and it worked great. So now I have use of that receiver again. I thank you very much for that.

My problem is that I guess I don't know enough about networking to understand how to get past Step 3. I now am watching TV again on my formerly broken DTIVO. But of course I'd like to take advantage of the zipper goodness.

When I had to enter my Tivo IP address and my router IP address during Step 3H I wasn't sure what to do. I entered IP addresses for each but I really didn't, and still don't, know what I am doing. I've tried to search and find answers but it isn't working out.

Right now I'm happy just to have the receiver working again, and with a much larger HDD. So that's cool. But how do I run the enhancements scripts? I don't know networking. I keep seeing references to my DHCP table. What, and where, is that? I tried the "telnet -t vt100" line but it says it can't open the connection. I used the ISP number in that telnet command that I entered in step 3H. 

I'm running Windows XP and I have a Netgear FA120. It is connected right now, and the green lights are on on the FA120. 

What do I need to do in order to run the enhancement script? Thanks for your help. It is awesome that I even have this box running again. But I'd love to connect them all now that I see how easy it is to run the zipper.


----------



## foxmid

Yep, tried all of those before posting. It's quite perplexing! It just seems like the USB ports aren't enabled. This is a Samsung SIR-4080 unit.


----------



## SteelersFan

Ackbar said:


> I had a hard drive fail (GSOD) in one of my 3 DTIVOS. I used the zipper with a new, larger, hard drives and it worked great. So now I have use of that receiver again. I thank you very much for that.
> 
> My problem is that I guess I don't know enough about networking to understand how to get past Step 3. I now am watching TV again on my formerly broken DTIVO. But of course I'd like to take advantage of the zipper goodness.
> 
> When I had to enter my Tivo IP address and my router IP address during Step 3H I wasn't sure what to do. I entered IP addresses for each but I really didn't, and still don't, know what I am doing. I've tried to search and find answers but it isn't working out.
> 
> Right now I'm happy just to have the receiver working again, and with a much larger HDD. So that's cool. But how do I run the enhancements scripts? I don't know networking. I keep seeing references to my DHCP table. What, and where, is that? I tried the "telnet -t vt100" line but it says it can't open the connection. I used the ISP number in that telnet command that I entered in step 3H.
> 
> I'm running Windows XP and I have a Netgear FA120. It is connected right now, and the green lights are on on the FA120.
> 
> What do I need to do in order to run the enhancement script? Thanks for your help. It is awesome that I even have this box running again. But I'd love to connect them all now that I see how easy it is to run the zipper.


I would suggest a little reading in your router's owner's manual. I also found this that might help a little. Your router address *may* look something like 192.168.1.1. You need a unique address for each Tivo that *may * look something like 192.168.1.150. Do some reading to help yourself understand. It's not hard to learn. Good luck and don't hesitate to come back with more questions.


----------



## SteelersFan

foxmid said:


> Yep, tried all of those before posting. It's quite perplexing! It just seems like the USB ports aren't enabled. This is a Samsung SIR-4080 unit.


We're getting a little out of my realm but I thought I might suggest a couple of other things until the really smart folks wake up on Sunday. 
1. Verify the ethernet cable is a patch and not a crossover.
2. Verify if the light on your router is coming on for the port it is plugged into.

Tell us more about your setup, what addresses you are using, any other details you can think of.


----------



## Ackbar

SteelersFan said:


> I would suggest a little reading in your router's owner's manual. I also found this that might help a little. Your router address *may* look something like 192.168.1.1. You need a unique address for each Tivo that *may * look something like 192.168.1.150. Do some reading to help yourself understand. It's not hard to learn. Good luck and don't hesitate to come back with more questions.


Thanks much SteelersFan. I was reading more in the interim, and I tried again what I had tried previously and it worked this time. I guess I had a character mis-typed. I didn't think I did, but I went with the IP I chose for my tivo in step 3h and this time it entered me into the system. I made all my y-n selections and rebooted my Dtivo. I was welcomed with a new screen.

I will have to check it out to see what is new, but it appears to have worked for me. Dang that was easy, especially since I don't know a whole lot about networks. You guys are great.

By the way, SteelersFan, I too will be watching the game tomorrow (today I guess) with much interest and scrutiny. I grew up in Cincinnati, where I still live, but I have liked the Steelers for a very long time. I still think Cincinnati will win this one. Thanks for your help, and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## SteelersFan

Ackbar said:


> Thanks much SteelersFan. I was reading more in the interim, and I tried again what I had tried previously and it worked this time. I guess I had a character mis-typed. I didn't think I did, but I went with the IP I chose for my tivo in step 3h and this time it entered me into the system. I made all my y-n selections and rebooted my Dtivo. I was welcomed with a new screen.
> 
> I will have to check it out to see what is new, but it appears to have worked for me. Dang that was easy, especially since I don't know a whole lot about networks. You guys are great.
> 
> By the way, SteelersFan, I too will be watching the game tomorrow (today I guess) with much interest and scrutiny. I grew up in Cincinnati, where I still live, but I have liked the Steelers for a very long time. I still think Cincinnati will win this one. Thanks for your help, and good luck tomorrow!


Glad to hear you got Zippered! Typos suck! GIGO 

I'm a bit nervous about the game tomorrow in light of how badly they played last Monday. We'll have to see. I take comfort in knowing that they can go from loosing 5 games in a season and almost not get into the playoffs to winning the last 4 reg season games and 3 playoff games on the road and win it all. Cowher will have them ready. I just hope I don't have to see Chad do one of his dances. I CAN'T STAND THAT GUY!!!


----------



## Lord Vader

I just hope Big Ben is finally at 100% health-wise.


----------



## Lord Vader

SteelersFan said:


> I take comfort in knowing that they can go from *loosing *5 games in a season...


Is that anything like *tightening* 5 games?


----------



## SteelersFan

Lord Vader said:


> Is that anything like *tightening* 5 games?


It's late, leave me alone.


----------



## rbautch

dlmcmurr said:


> One problem I haven't been able to correct is the "slow now playing list" due to the router's IP being set as the DNS. I've changed it more than once in TWP Net Config, then rebooted, and it's still stuck on 192.168.1.1. I assume there's a file somewhere I can edit?


This is an occasional issue that popped up in earlier versions. You need to remove the lines in the author file that set your network params. They start with "
Zipper one-time network setup, may be deleted", or something like that..


----------



## dlmcmurr

rbautch said:


> This is an occasional issue that popped up in earlier versions. You need to remove the lines in the author file that set your network params. They start with "
> Zipper one-time network setup, may be deleted", or something like that..


That's what I get for not looking in an obvious place. I was trying to make it something complicated, I guess.

Just an aside, ever noticed that the timestamp for fakecall in cronlog-main is using a 12 hour clock? That wouldn't be obvious unless you rebooted mid-morning like I just did and it showed 02:40 UTC instead of 14:40 and came ofter some 04:20 entries for fakecall earlier this morning.

Thanks again for educating me and for the time you spend supporting your wonderful product!
Dave


----------



## llurkin

I just put a zippered HD from a dvr40 into a different dvr40, and of course, the newer tivo sees a hardware problem So I ran 51killer.tcl. The results were suprising.. it didn't work. What is the tivo telling me?

sh /busybox/51killer.tcl
/busybox/51killer.tcl: EnableTransactionHoldoff: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: gets: command not found
/busybox/51killer.tcl: line 29: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
/busybox/51killer.tcl: line 29: `}'


I'm stumped


----------



## tsteuver

I can't figure this out. Ever since I upgraded my DTivo with the hack, all my recordings (manual and season pass) are recording 15 minutes longer than the published time. I assume this is a setting somewhere on the system but I can't find it. Can anyone help me where I can find it to set it to 0 minutes beyond?
Thanks.


----------



## pendragn

The zipper installs and configures EndPadPlus. It pads your recordings, if possible. I believe it gets called in your .author file. Unless it really bugs you, I'd leave it enabled. It can be a real life saver.

tk


----------



## rbautch

llurkin said:


> I just put a zippered HD from a dvr40 into a different dvr40, and of course, the newer tivo sees a hardware problem So I ran 51killer.tcl. The results were suprising.. it didn't work. What is the tivo telling me?
> 
> sh /busybox/51killer.tcl
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: EnableTransactionHoldoff: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: puts: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: gets: command not found
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: line 29: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
> /busybox/51killer.tcl: line 29: `}'
> 
> I'm stumped


It's not a shell script, so you don't run it with sh. Try tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl


----------



## GAM

rbautch said:


> If you want my customized version, run the new tweak.sh in the original post of this thread. Otherwise, download TWP and copy it to your tivo.


If I rerun tweak.sh to get the latest TWP will I have to redo all my other hacks and settings done by the original zipper install or will it leave those alone?


----------



## spiceit

I will be zipping my S2 DTivo hdvr2 tonight. 

My goal is to transfer tivo recordings to my pc with the intention of transferring them to my Creative Zen Vision M or my sons Video Ipod. 
The Vision M will play AVI files (Divx, Xvid) or WMV files. It will not play MP4's. 
The Ipod plays MP4's not AVI's.

I would like to know what are your opinions on the following:

Etivo (mentions on their site that MFS FTP needs to be running on tivo to connect, is that included with the zipper?)
Tytools
TVHarmony

I have been using TVharmony with my standard (non Dtivo) tivo units and it works well for downloading and converting to MP4's. I am not sure if this program will be able to access a hacked S2 Dtivo unit.

What is your advice? Should I use a different program for each type of output file (MP4 vs. AVI) that I am looking to achieve?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gsr

spiceit said:


> I will be zipping my S2 DTivo hdvr2 tonight.
> 
> My goal is to transfer tivo recordings to my pc with the intention of transferring them to my Creative Zen Vision M or my sons Video Ipod.


Extraction discussion is forbidden at Tivo Community Forums, so it's pretty much impossible to answer your questions here (doesn't anyone read the sticky threads or do they just think the rules apply to everyone else?  ).


----------



## Lord Vader

Perhaps now that the cat is out of the bag, so to speak, and has been reigned back in, someone may answer him via PM.


----------



## GAM

Rbautch, If I rerun tweak.sh to get the latest TWP will I have to redo all my other hacks and settings done by the original zipper install or will it leave those alone?


----------



## Gunnyman

if all you want is the new twp I'd just ftp that over to the unit and restart twp.


----------



## GAM

Same directory as the current one?


----------



## dlmcmurr

Gunnyman said:


> if all you want is the new twp I'd just ftp that over to the unit and restart twp.


I did the just that last night to get 1.3.1 (not the 1.4 beta!), but had trouble with SmartFTP adding ^M to all the non-executable files (need to look at that later, haven't had that problem in the past). I didn't want to dos2unix every one of them, so I deleted them and FTP'd over the .tgz (or maybe it was the .tar, can't remember for sure) and followed the instructions on the thomson.tivo site.

Then, just to avoid having to change anything that zipper had configured, I changed the directory name from TivoWebPlus to tivowebplus. Note that to delete the old installation before the rename, there are a couple of hidden files and one hidden folder that make it a little harder to delete. There's probably a command or switch to delete directories still containing files, but my linux knowledge is still limited. Someone is welcome to volunteer that information for my own future knowledge.

Bottom line is it came right up when I restarted it as well as during the overnight scheduled reboot.

As my buddy likes to say, even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then! 

Dave


----------



## GAM

I would prefer to use Rbautch's customized version.
Can I download that somewhere?

I just downloaded the latest rbautch_files.tgz.
Now how do I just FTP over the latest TWP that is contained within and then proceed to install?


----------



## z500zag

Trying to use my existing Tivo drive from an HR10-250 w/ 3.1.5f, I got:

 /cdrom/bootpage: Input/Output error

I'm thinking of having Zipper restore the 0000001 image I got from PTV InstantCake, and then continuing. However, *does that restore delete all settings/recordings* ?

If so, is there an easy way to restore just the kernel and then try again with zipper.

I see there is a instantcake-hr10-250-1.1-3.1.5f.iso\ISOLINUX\VMLINUZ. file is that the kernel? and what do I do with that file. I've used dd before, but just to copy one partition to another, etc.

Thanks,
-Z


----------



## BigBearf

> To all,
> I am attempting to upgrade 2 more HR10s used the zipper and ran into a problem this PM. After running the zipper on a Seagate 750 drive using jumper set on master, I get a reboot loop. Next, I ran the zipper on a Seagate 400 and get no network. I have changed USB ports and used a known working FA 120 but still no lights.
> 
> I wonder if I have 2 defective USB ports. My plan was to take the 3.1.5f version to 6.3a using the slicer however not possible without a network.
> 
> Anybody have problems with Seagate 750 drives, the zipper looked like it did its thing just like the other 6 times. Should I re-zipper the drives before I try an chase down a USB to serial adaptor for my Mac. If I need to run the serial cable on my Mac what program is the best to use and what settings?


I posted this on the 6.3 upgrade thread. Probably the wrong thread, Sorry to all. 
Any thoughts on no lights on FA120. I have installed the 400 Drive in both HR10s and have got no lights, ping. I am contemplated re-zipping since I already have the drive out. The Seagate 750 just continues reboot loop and this is the second one today that I have tried so I doubt if its a hard drive failure.

Any thoughts from the collective wisdom? 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## papes510

Hey Guys,

So i just zippered my SD-DVR40 and everything went smoothly (at least i think so  ) Anyway i bought a V2.0 Linksys USB adapter, and as we all know that wasnt the smartest move in the world. Heres my question:

I have read in other posts on the forum that updating the drivers to allow for this usb adapter to work is possible. However this requires some other type of connection to the tivo. I do have a wireless usb adapter which i can use. Is it possible to change the settings to wireless, connect to the tivo, make the necessary driver updates, then change the settings back to wired connection, all the while not messing with the driver changes i made. And if so, how might i go about do so? I feel like re-zippering would reset all the changes i would have made, is this the case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adam1115

I hope someone can help, I have a friend who had a hacked 3.1.5 HD TiVo and wanted to upgrade it to 6.3. I kicked off the installsw for him with the intention of it not being hacked when it finished. NOW, bash and networking are not enabled, but I can't get it to make a daily call using PPP (,#296). Here is what I get:

using channel 16
Using interface ppp0
Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyDSS
sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xee8b0ecb> <pcomp> <accomp>]
Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyDSS
sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x37c6aabd> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&7Æª½}'}"}(}"Cò~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0x37c6aabd> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&7Æª½}'}"}(}"Cò~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0x37c6aabd> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&7Æª½}'}"}(}"Cò~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0x37c6aabd> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&7Æª½}'}"}(}"Cò~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0x37c6aabd> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&7Æª½}'}"}(}"Cò~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0x37c6aabd> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&7Æª½}'}"}(}"Cò~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0x37c6aabd> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&7Æª½}'}"}(}"Cò~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0x37c6aabd> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&7Æª½}'}"}(}"Cò~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0x37c6aabd> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&7Æª½}'}"}(}"Cò~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
0x0> <magic 0x37c6aabd> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&7Æª½}'}"}(}"Cò~LCP: timeout sending Config-Request
s
Connection terminated.

It appears it's sending some type of status messages that I've never seen before when trying to establish a PPP connection. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BigBearf

Gunny or Russ,



> Quote:
> To all,
> I am attempting to upgrade 2 more HR10s used the zipper and ran into a problem this PM. After running the zipper on a Seagate 750 drive using jumper set on master, I get a reboot loop. Next, I ran the zipper on a Seagate 400 and get no network. I have changed USB ports and used a known working FA 120 but still no lights.
> 
> I wonder if I have 2 defective USB ports. My plan was to take the 3.1.5f version to 6.3a using the slicer however not possible without a network.
> 
> Anybody have problems with Seagate 750 drives, the zipper looked like it did its thing just like the other 6 times. Should I re-zipper the drives before I try an chase down a USB to serial adaptor for my Mac. If I need to run the serial cable on my Mac what program is the best to use and what settings?
> 
> I posted this on the 6.3 upgrade thread. Probably the wrong thread, Sorry to all.
> Any thoughts on no lights on FA120. I have installed the 400 Drive in both HR10s and have got no lights, ping. I am contemplated re-zipping since I already have the drive out. The Seagate 750 just continues reboot loop and this is the second one today that I have tried so I doubt if its a hard drive failure.
> 
> Any thoughts from the collective wisdom?
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


I thought that I might as well just make a new Zipper 2.0 disk. 
I placed all the components in a folder called Zipper 2.0 on the desktop of my Mac
However When I use dosbox I can not get it to load the Zipper 2.0 folder in order to burn the new all in one disk with Toast

I issued the *Mount c . / *command and get 
*drive C already mounted with local directory ./* 
then the c: prompt 
What to do next?

thanks 
BigBearf


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> I would prefer to use Rbautch's customized version.
> Can I download that somewhere?
> 
> I just downloaded the latest rbautch_files.tgz.
> Now how do I just FTP over the latest TWP that is contained within and then proceed to install?


Rbautch, Gunny - a little more guidance would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Gunnyman

unzip the tgz with winrar
find the twp install within
ftp done


----------



## GAM

Gunny, there are two TWP directories: TWP_archive.tgz & TWP_archive40.tgz
Which one needs to be FTP'd.
Also, I can FTP individual files but how do you FTP a whole directory?


----------



## TheMerk

Hey guys,

I'm going to do the Zipper tonight. I have a DVR40 that I upgraded to two 250GB drives though. I can't tell from the Zipper instructions if you should connect both drives to your computer, or just the 'A' drive. Which is it?


----------



## Finnstang

99.9999% sure it's just the A drive


----------



## Gunnyman

GAM said:


> Gunny, there are two TWP directories: TWP_archive.tgz & TWP_archive40.tgz
> Which one needs to be FTP'd.
> Also, I can FTP individual files but how do you FTP a whole directory?


FTPing whole directory is drag and drop depending on what ftp clint you use
as for which version, they newer one will have more recent dates on the files.


----------



## Gunnyman

Finnstang said:


> 99.9999% sure it's just the A drive


It is indeed.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> FTPing whole directory is drag and drop depending on what ftp clint you use
> as for which version, they newer one will have more recent dates on the files.


Thank you very much as always.
You are a great help and it is always appreciated!!


----------



## TheMerk

Finnstang said:


> 99.9999% sure it's just the A drive


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> FTPing whole directory is drag and drop depending on what ftp clint you use
> as for which version, they newer one will have more recent dates on the files.


Gunny, I now have TWP v1.3.0 - thank you.
2 questions:

1. My menus in TWP say version 1.3.0 instead of my Tivo name - how do I correct this?

2. Should I be able to see and use folders now in TWP?


----------



## Gunnyman

1 no idea
2 no idea


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> Gunny, I now have TWP v1.3.0 - thank you.
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. My menus in TWP say version 1.3.0 instead of my Tivo name - how do I correct this?
> 
> 2. Should I be able to see and use folders now in TWP?


Rbautch, any ideas?


----------



## willardcpa

Gunnyman said:


> 1 no idea
> 2 no idea


re #1
Re showing the tivos name on TWP. Go into httpd-tt.itcl in the root directory of your TWP installation. The first few lines in the file are concatenated together, and read by default:
variable NAME "TivoWebPlus Project"
variable VERSION "1.0"
This give you "TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0" (or whatever version you are on). You see in the heading for TWP screen.
You can go into the line and modify it to 
variable NAME "TivoWebPlus Project - Living Room"
and it will say that in the heading of TivoWebPlus.
It works great, I have it on five boxes and it is indispensible in determining which is which.
I gotta give credit to JohnSorTivo for this in a post he did way back in July of 2004, if anybody feels the need to verify my posting.

Yoo Hoo, something that I knew that Gunny didn't.


----------



## spiceit

Gunnyman,

I set up my dtivo hdvr2 last night with the zipper. I answered yes when asked if I would connect wirelessly. When I connected my Microsoft wireless B MN-510 I could not telnet to the dtivo box. I also tried connecting a linksys usb-ethernet adapter #USB200M with a wire straight into the router. Still could not telnet in. In both cases I get port 23 error. Will I not be able to "hardwire" into the router because I answered "yes" to the "will you connect wirelessly" question?

The zipper gave me a message that it completed successfully when it was done.

Is the mn-510 compatible?


----------



## Finnstang

Gunnyman said:


> 1 no idea
> 2 no idea


re: #2

No


----------



## Finnstang

spiceit said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> I set up my dtivo hdvr2 last night with the zipper. I answered yes when asked if I would connect wirelessly. When I connected my Microsoft wireless B MN-510 I could not telnet to the dtivo box. I also tried connecting a linksys usb-ethernet adapter #USB200M with a wire straight into the router. Still could not telnet in. In both cases I get port 23 error. Will I not be able to "hardwire" into the router because I answered "yes" to the "will you connect wirelessly" question?
> 
> The zipper gave me a message that it completed successfully when it was done.
> 
> Is the mn-510 compatible?


Answering yes to wireless has no effect on wired connections. Have you tried rebooting the box? What version is the USB200M? There are lists around about compatible USB NICs, just search.


----------



## GAM

willardcpa said:


> re #1
> Re showing the tivos name on TWP. Go into httpd-tt.itcl in the root directory of your TWP installation. The first few lines in the file are concatenated together, and read by default:
> variable NAME "TivoWebPlus Project"
> variable VERSION "1.0"
> This give you "TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0" (or whatever version you are on). You see in the heading for TWP screen.
> You can go into the line and modify it to
> variable NAME "TivoWebPlus Project - Living Room"
> and it will say that in the heading of TivoWebPlus.
> It works great, I have it on five boxes and it is indispensible in determining which is which.
> I gotta give credit to JohnSorTivo for this in a post he did way back in July of 2004, if anybody feels the need to verify my posting.
> 
> Yoo Hoo, something that I knew that Gunny didn't.


Thank you sir!


----------



## spiceit

Finnstang said:


> Answering yes to wireless has no effect on wired connections. Have you tried rebooting the box? What version is the USB200M? There are lists around about compatible USB NICs, just search.


on it, it just says usb200m it does not list any version #.

Maybe the box has a version #. I will see if I can find it. Would you think I have the first version if no # is listed on the adapter?

Is the microsoft mn-510 compatible?


----------



## Gunnyman

http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks
list of compatible adapters


----------



## thedeak08

For those of us who are having trouble getting any Series 2 to detect a wireless adaptor or even a wired adaptor, here is my question. Are we able to run rbautch's enhancement script using a serial cable and hyperterminal? I'm done with the telnet attempts and the wireless adaptor tries...I just can't get it to work.


----------



## spiceit

Gunnyman said:


> http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks
> list of compatible adapters


Both my microsoft mn-510 wireless adapter and my linksys usb200m are listed as compatible.

I get the 23 port error when I try to telnet.

Any help?

Using xp pro.


----------



## Gunnyman

XP firewall turned off?


----------



## phxbruzer

So I have a hr10-250, I've seen MRV is not available, but does it also follow then that HMO is not available? Or do I have to manually convert and move them on to the machine via FTP?


----------



## Finnstang

phxbruzer said:


> So I have a hr10-250, I've seen MRV is not available, but does it also follow then that HMO is not available? Or do I have to manually convert and move them on to the machine via FTP?


HMO/HME may be available with 6.3/6.3a software. It is being investigated over "there" still as far as I can tell. HMO has nothing to do with what you are asking about in your last question. Check the other forum for more info since we can't talk about it here.


----------



## phxbruzer

Finnstang said:


> HMO/HME may be available with 6.3/6.3a software. It is being investigated over "there" still as far as I can tell. HMO has nothing to do with what you are asking about in your last question. Check the other forum for more info since we can't talk about it here.


Thanks Finn...


----------



## rbautch

A good way to tell which adapters are compatible is to look a the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file, which tells the software which driver to use when it encounters a particular adapter. Here's the one from my Tivo:


Code:


[wired network]

device pegasus
    product 0411 0001 Melco LUA-TX
    product 0411 0005 Melco LUA-TX
    product 0411 0009 Melco LUA2-TX
    product 045e 007a Microsoft MN-110
    product 049f 8511 Compaq iPAQ Networking 10/100
    product 04bb 0904 IO Data USB ET/TX
    product 04bb 0913 IO Data USB ET/TX-S
    product 0846 1020 NETGEAR FA101
    product 0506 4601 3Com 3C460B
    product 050d 0121 Belkin F5D5050
    product 056e 200c Laneed LD-USB/TX
    product 056e 4002 Laneed LD-USB/TX
    product 056e 400b Laneed LD-USB/TX
    product 056e abc1 Laneed LD-USB/T
    product 05cc 3000 Elsa Micolink USB2Ethernet
    product 066b 200c Linksys USB10TX
    product 066b 2202 Linksys USB10TX
    product 066b 2203 Linksys USB100TX
    product 066b 2204 Linksys USB100TX
    product 066b 2206 Linksys USB
    product 066b 400b Linksys USB100TX
    product 067c 1001 SpeedStream USB
    product 0707 0200 SMC 202 USB
    product 07a6 0986 ADMtek AN986
    product 07a6 8511 ADMtek ADM8511
    product 07aa 0004 Correga FEther USB-TX
    product 07b8 110c D-Link 110c
    product 07b8 200c D-Link 200c
    product 07b8 4002 D-Link DU-E100
    product 07b8 4004 D-Link 4004
    product 07b8 4007 D-Link 4007
    product 07b8 400b D-Link 400b
    product 07b8 400c D-Link 400c
    product 07b8 4102 D-Link 4102
    product 07b8 4104 D-Link 4104
    product 07b8 abc1 D-Link DU-E10
    product 07c9 b100 Allied Telesyn Int. AT-USB100
    product 083a 1046 Accton USB 10/100
    product 083a 5046 SpeedStream USB 10/100
    product 08d1 0003 smartBridges smartNIC 2 PnP
    product 08dd 0986 Billionton USB-100
    product 08dd 0987 Billionton USBLP-100
    product 08dd 0988 Billionton USBEL-100
    product 08dd 8511 Billionton USBE-100
    product 0951 000a Kingston KNU101TX
    product 0e66 400c Hawking UF100
    product 15e8 9100 SOHOware NUB100
    product 2001 200c D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4001 D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4002 D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4003 D-Link DSB-650TX-PNA
    product 2001 400b D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4102 D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 abc1 D-Link DSB-650

device rtl8150
    product 0bda 8150 RTL8150 device
    product 0411 0012 Melco RTL8150 device

device ax8817x
	product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
	product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
	product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB
	product 1737 0039 Linksys usb1000
	product 2001 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1
	product 07d1 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1 alternate vendor code
    product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
    product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
    product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
    product 2001 1a00 D-Link DUB-E100


[wireless network]

device prism2_usb firmware prism2
    product 0411 0016 Melco WLI-USB-S11
    product 045e 006e Microsoft MN-510
    product 049f 0033 Compaq/Intel PRO/Wireless
    product 066b 2212 Linksys WUSB11 v2.5
    product 066b 2213 Linksys WUSB12
    product 067c 1022 Siemens SpeedStream 1022
    product 0846 4110 Netgear MA111
    product 08de 7a01 Prism device
    product 09aa 3642 D-Link DWL-120 rev D
    product 0b3b 1601 Hawking WU250
    product 0baf 00eb US Robotics 1120
    product 0d8e 7a01 Prism device
    product 1668 0408 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
    product 1668 0421 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
    product 1915 2236 Linksys WUSB11 v3.0
    product 2001 3700 D-Link DWL-122
    product 2001 3702 D-Link DWL-120 rev F
    product 413c 8100 Dell TrueMobile 1180
    product 8086 1111 Intel PRO/Wireless 2011B

device vnetusba firmware atmel503a
    product 03eb 7603 Atmel AT76C503A-i3861 Adapter
    product 03eb 7604 Atmel AT76C503A-i3863 Adapter
    product 03eb 7605 Atmel AT76C503A-RFMD Adapter
    product 050d 0050 Belkin F5D6050 ver 2000
    product 05dd ff31 Addtron AWU-120
    product 077b 2219 Linksys WUSB11 v2.6
    product 0864 4100 NETGEAR MA101
    product 0864 4102 NETGEAR MA101 rev B
    product 0d5c a002 SMC2662W V.2 / Belkin F5D6050
    product 1915 2233 Linksys WUSB11 v2.8
    product 2001 3200 D-Link DWL-120 rev E


----------



## spiceit

Does it matter if the zipper tools cd is created on a different computer than the one that:

A: runs the zipper tools cd

B: is used to telnet to the dtivo

I ask this because when the cd is created from the iso a few commands are executed in the dos window. Maybe these commands are needed for the computer to telnet in?


----------



## Finnstang

Nope it does not matter.


----------



## teberly

Is it possible to connect to a zippered and tweaked Tivo via TWP using wireless networking without a router or with a router with an SSID other than the one entered during the Zipper?

I want to give a zippered Tivo to a friend, but will they be able to use TWP to change the Tivo's network settings to match their network's settings?


----------



## Finnstang

For wireless, you would need to either change it prior to giving it to them, or use serial bash.


----------



## teberly

Finnstang said:


> For wireless, you would need to either change it prior to giving it to them, or use serial bash.


So if use TWP to change the network settings to match my friends I will no longer be able to connect - even via telnet.


----------



## Finnstang

If you are both connecting wirelessly, true. If you are using DHCP and can connect via wired, then you could still use it wired with his wireless settings.


----------



## ipodfreek

I ran zipper successfully. I've got version 2 of the usb200m. My understanding is that it is supported in zipper. But, I get no activity on my router or the nic. I even restarted the Tivo unit with the nic plugged-in, hoping it would see it.

What do I need to do? Please! I'm so close! 

Thanks.

-Craig


----------



## rbautch

If you don't get any lights on your adapter, either build/buy a serial cable or pull the drive and mount it back in your PC. Check the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file to see if the linksys usb200m v.2 is listed under the ax8817x heading. Also, navigate to /lib/modules, enter ls -l and post the results here.


----------



## ipodfreek

Thanks. I have a light on the adapter (the 10/100 light). But, I have no activity on the other lights on the nic, and no activity on my router.


----------



## ipodfreek

rbautch said:


> If you don't get any lights on your adapter, either build/buy a serial cable or pull the drive and mount it back in your PC. Check the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file to see if the linksys usb200m v.2 is listed under the ax8817x heading. Also, navigate to /lib/modules, enter ls -l and post the results here.


It came back with 2210 2.4.4/


----------



## Finnstang

ipodfreek said:


> It came back with 2210 2.4.4/


Where/how did you get this?


----------



## gerryger

I'm pretty sure this question has been asked, however I couldn't find it (250 pages).

I have (2) 250 gig hard drives that were previously zippered without a problem. Due do some errors on my part I pulled them and attempted to reimage them (InstantCake). I receive the following after running zipper.

*Restore done.

Not enough extra space to expand A drive

bootpath is /dev/hdc6 
rootpath is /dev/hd7

/dev/hdc7: success*

What did I do wrong or missing. 
It is apparent that only 1 of my drives is recognized . Tivo says I have 30 hours of HD capacity. Previously I had 63 hours.

BTW - I did fdisk the drives before zippering them. Not sure if I had to but I just wanted to make sure they were empty.


----------



## Drewster

I zippered my HDVR2 tonight, using a Samsung drive and an InstantCake image. Everything appeared to work, except the guide came up all blooey. Local channels were showing up on incorrect numbers, and they displayed shows that are on three hours after the fact. (e.g. if you look at 9:00PM, you see 12:00PM shows laballed as 9:00PM.)

I never saw an error #51 on the TV screen, and so I didn't do the 51killer.tcl script. I tried repeating Guided Setup, and putting in correct dialing information but of course the modem doesn't actually dial now. 

I let it sit for a couple hours to get guide data from the satellite, but had to revert to the old drive. The kiddo needs Bob the Builder in the AM. 


Any ideas what might have been askew?


----------



## Gunnyman

Andrew
try calling directv and entering 722 when the prompt asks if you have a message on your screen. This will re-authorize your card.


----------



## Finnstang

Gunnyman said:


> Andrew
> try calling directv and entering 722 when the prompt asks if you have a message on your screen. This will re-authorize your card.


I thought it was 721?


----------



## ipodfreek

Finnstang said:


> Where/how did you get this?


I got it by running ls -i in /lib/modules.

Incidentally, the only thing I did different this time when running Zipper, was that I didn't choose the options for a wireless adapter. Instead, I chose "no" that I wouldn't be using a wireless connection, and I just simply put in my IP for the Tivo.
This time my USB200M worked.


----------



## Finnstang

ipodfreek said:


> I got it by running ls -i in /lib/modules.
> 
> Incidentally, the only thing I did different this time when running Zipper, was that I didn't choose the options for a wireless adapter. Instead, I chose "no" that I wouldn't be using a wireless connection, and I just simply put in my IP for the Tivo.
> This time my USB200M worked.


He was asking you to run ls -l not ls -i (L not I).


----------



## Gunnyman

Finnstang said:


> I thought it was 721?


721-722-711 all work I believe. I always use 722


----------



## Finnstang

Gunnyman said:


> 721-722-711 all work I believe. I always use 722


AAaaaaaaaaaahhhhh...cool.


----------



## TheMerk

Zippered my DVR40 yesterday! Total time from start to finish was about 20 minutes. The only problems I ran into were being caught off guard when it asks for your service number, and downloading Putty because XP was sending extra line breaks.


----------



## Drewster

Gunnyman said:


> Andrew
> try calling directv and entering 722 when the prompt asks if you have a message on your screen. This will re-authorize your card.


Color me confused. At what point did my card get de-authorized?


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> Color me confused. At what point did my card get de-authorized?


Putting it another way, should I have re-done guided setup, called in and got all the right guide data *before* running tweaks.sh?


----------



## ipodfreek

Finnstang said:


> He was asking you to run ls -l not ls -i (L not I).


Oops... oh well... it all worked out. Thanks.


----------



## crazyjoe

Hello, I have zippered my dtivo and was wondering if there was a way to do the enhancement script without being connected to the internet. I ran sh tweak.sh (as per instructions)and it wont go any further because it is not able to download anything from the website. Is there a way around this. I able to ftp over to it. Any help would be great.


----------



## rbautch

FTP rbautch_files.tgz to the same directory as tweak.sh.


----------



## crazyjoe

Thanks. now trying to find how to remove the extra lines when using xp's command prompt

"found it"


----------



## Gunnyman

unset crlf
is the command you need


----------



## rbautch

Or try this.


----------



## Drewster

Gunnyman said:


> Andrew
> try calling directv and entering 722 when the prompt asks if you have a message on your screen. This will re-authorize your card.


Gunny,

I'm sorry, but I'm not sure what I need to do. I need to call them on the phone? And say what, exactly?

This so goes against my grain. I usually go into obsessive geek mode with things like this, and normally I would have gone nutso on all the scripts and what they do. But this time I'm trying to take the easy way and it's emotionally very painful. 

(And to top it off I think this Samsung SP2014N has a cyclic vibration. I can hear the hum to up, then down, then up again, no matter what system or case I have it installed in. I may actually table this until I get a different drive.)

Thanks for indulging me. 

-Andrew


----------



## Lord Vader

Call their 800 #, and when the system asks you if you have a 3-digit extension on your screen, enter that ext. #.


----------



## nathan909

I used zipper to mod my tivo about a year ago. Everything went smooth, but now 1 year later i cannot acces Tivoweb. On the other hand i can get a bash prompt. 

What can i do to get Tivoweb up and working again?

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## MarkF2

I upgraded a zipped drive to larger zip drive and I kept my files. I want to run tweak again but it is telling me to uninstall it first. However when I run sh tweak_uninstall.sh it craps out and doesn't uninstall.

How do I get this to run?


----------



## nathan909

MarkF2 said:


> I upgraded a zipped drive to larger zip drive and I kept my files. I want to run tweak again but it is telling me to uninstall it first. However when I run sh tweak_uninstall.sh it craps out and doesn't uninstall.
> 
> How do I get this to run?


on telnet did you?:

"unset crlf"


----------



## MarkF2

yes using telnet I did the following:
telnet
unset crlf
open 192.168.0.8
cd /hacks
If I try sh tweak.sh I get a message to unintall it first. When I try to run uninstall it craps out


----------



## MarkF2

MarkF2 said:


> yes using telnet I did the following:
> telnet
> unset crlf
> open 192.168.0.8
> cd /hacks
> If I try sh tweak.sh I get a message to unintall it first. When I try to run uninstall it craps out


The actual error says:
command not found 
in /etc/fstab or var/mtab

Then it shows some errors in line 92


----------



## spiceit

Gunnyman,

Thank you for your help the past few days.

I have successfully zippered my sd -dr40 and hdvr2. My wireless microsoft mn-510 works fine as well as my wired linksys usb200m.

I have mrv working between the two units.

2 questions:

Is there a way I can also mrv between the zippered units and my other stand alone tivos?

I have the tivo desktop running on my PC and when I choose music and photos from the tv screen tivo menu no server or files show up. I also try to manually add the server IP address and still no files. Is tivodesktop compatible with a zippered tivo?

If not what program do you recommend to "serve" music and photos to my zippered dtivos?

Thanks again!


----------



## up2late

I zippered my dsr704 and connected it to my network. I then ftp'd rbautch_files.tgz over to the /hacks directory. Next, I telneted to my tivo and ran tweak.sh. It ran well until I encountered the following:

The following IP parameters found in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.0.110
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is off
NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS

and then nothing... the script just stopped running and my session sat open with the cursor flashing after NO WIRELESS PARAMETER ARE SET IN MFS.

I ran telnet session using "putty" on bath a XP sp2 box and then on a win2k box. Also, I ran using both Y and N answers for "express install.

Have you encountered this? Please help. I'm at a standstill. No matter what, I cannot get tweaks.sh to finish.

Thanks


I FIXED THE PROB MYSELF. I ran a fresh install and zippered again and then ran the script under putty after making sure that vt100 was selected under the keyboard option ( don't know if that really makes a difference ) and the script finally ran to completion.


----------



## Drewster

A question: Why do we not need to do the Clear & Delete Everything with an InstantCake image?

I assume Zipper does something special to obviate that need?


----------



## Gunnyman

51killer.tcl accomplishes the same thing as Clear and Delete Everything.
It gets run if you answer no to "do you have any recordings to save"


----------



## ttodd1

spiceit said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> Thank you for your help the past few days.
> 
> I have successfully zippered my sd -dr40 and hdvr2. My wireless microsoft mn-510 works fine as well as my wired linksys usb200m.
> 
> I have mrv working between the two units.
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> Is there a way I can also mrv between the zippered units and my other stand alone tivos?


Yes but the SA needs to be superpatched.



spiceit said:


> I have the tivo desktop running on my PC and when I choose music and photos from the tv screen tivo menu no server or files show up. I also try to manually add the server IP address and still no files. Is tivodesktop compatible with a zippered tivo?
> 
> If not what program do you recommend to "serve" music and photos to my zippered dtivos?
> 
> Thanks again!


I don't use TivoDesktop but are you sure the service is running? If you want to try a different program take a look at JavaHMO.


----------



## ttodd1

nathan909 said:


> I used zipper to mod my tivo about a year ago. Everything went smooth, but now 1 year later i cannot acces Tivoweb. On the other hand i can get a bash prompt.
> 
> What can i do to get Tivoweb up and working again?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nathan


I think it is TWP that will start it up.... of course if you have it set to start on a reboot - reboot the DTivo.


----------



## spiceit

ttodd1 said:


> Yes but the SA needs to be superpatched.
> 
> I don't use TivoDesktop but are you sure the service is running? If you want to try a different program take a look at JavaHMO.


ttodd1

Thanks for the quick reply.

How do I superpatch the SA box?


----------



## Drewster

Gunnyman said:


> 51killer.tcl accomplishes the same thing as Clear and Delete Everything.
> It gets run if you answer no to "do you have any recordings to save"


Ah ha! Thank you.

So is the 'call and re-authorize' SOP for this process? I'm still trying to figure out if I miffed it along the way.


----------



## MarkF2

I upgraded a zipped drive to larger zip drive and I kept my files. I want to run tweak again but it is telling me to uninstall it first. However when I run sh tweak_uninstall.sh it craps out and doesn't uninstall.

How do I get this to run?

Anyone?



MarkF2 said:


> The actual error says:
> command not found
> in /etc/fstab or var/mtab
> 
> Then it shows some errors in line 92


----------



## SteelersFan

MarkF2 said:


> I upgraded a zipped drive to larger zip drive and I kept my files. I want to run tweak again but it is telling me to uninstall it first. However when I run sh tweak_uninstall.sh it craps out and doesn't uninstall.
> 
> How do I get this to run?
> 
> Anyone?


Try ftp'ing a new copy of the latest tweak and tweak_uninstall to your box and try again.


----------



## trainman

Drewster said:


> So is the 'call and re-authorize' SOP for this process? I'm still trying to figure out if I miffed it along the way.


If I recall correctly, my local channels weren't coming in after I had run the Zipper, so I made the call and entered extension 721 -- they showed up within about 30 seconds.


----------



## Drewster

trainman said:


> If I recall correctly, my local channels weren't coming in after I had run the Zipper, so I made the call and entered extension 721 -- they showed up within about 30 seconds.


Huh. I guess I just don't understand why where would have been a change -- it's the same card, after all. Is there some relationship between the card and the installed software that I'm not aware of?


----------



## bman12

I have successfully zippered and enhanced my three TIVOs in the past. My Phillips dsr708 zippered drive recently bit the dust. Western Digital sent me a new 160GB drive so I decided to use the new zipper 2.0 on it. After zippering twice and making two zipper cds I can't get past powering up. I have tried jumpering cable select, master and master slave present to no avail. 
I did notice some errors when zippering.
At one point it said Fixing IP tables mv: unable to rename ip tables no such file or directory
At another it said backing up old drivers installing new drivers mv: unable to rename '/tivo/lib/modules/avx8817x.0' no such file or directory
Also when mounting cdrom it said mounting read only.
I can hear the drive powering down as well while waiting to power up TIVO.

Help...I need to get some sleep!


----------



## Finnstang

I imagine rbautch or gunny can help more than I can with zipper errors, but I can tell you that mounting the cdrom as read only is normal (the cd can't be written to).


----------



## Gunnyman

bman12 said:


> I have successfully zippered and enhanced my three TIVOs in the past. My Phillips dsr708 zippered drive recently bit the dust. Western Digital sent me a new 160GB drive so I decided to use the new zipper 2.0 on it. After zippering twice and making two zipper cds I can't get past powering up. I have tried jumpering cable select, master and master slave present to no avail.
> I did notice some errors when zippering.
> At one point it said Fixing IP tables mv: unable to rename ip tables no such file or directory
> At another it said backing up old drivers installing new drivers mv: unable to rename '/tivo/lib/modules/avx8817x.0' no such file or directory
> Also when mounting cdrom it said mounting read only.
> I can hear the drive powering down as well while waiting to power up TIVO.
> 
> Help...I need to get some sleep!


Sounds like you told the Zipper the wrong ide channel to look for your Tivo HD.


----------



## Gunnyman

Drewster said:


> Huh. I guess I just don't understand why where would have been a change -- it's the same card, after all. Is there some relationship between the card and the installed software that I'm not aware of?


Yes
New image has new MFS database. The smart card thinks everything is brand new. A call to DTV to activate service would be required ona new install. For some reason, your locals are the only channels you lose when installing a new image. I also recall having to re-request locals after a clear and delete everything on an unhacked unit.


----------



## bman12

Gunnyman said:


> Sounds like you told the Zipper the wrong ide channel to look for your Tivo HD.


But it goes through the entire process except for the reported errors, and reports success.....learning as I go


----------



## Gunnyman

Zipper 2.0 is very much in beta by the way. I suggest posting your question in THAT thread or perhaps using Zipper 1.7.


----------



## bkcook

Hi I have a couple of dtivo's one has never been touched and the other was done but I bought it that way off ebay awhile back. 

The biggest thing I want to do is get the shows off to my pc. Should I try to redo it with this system or is it possiable?


----------



## ttodd1

bkcook said:


> Hi I have a couple of dtivo's one has never been touched and the other was done but I bought it that way off ebay awhile back.
> 
> The biggest thing I want to do is get the shows off to my pc. Should I try to redo it with this system or is it possiable?


Extraction is not allowed to be talked here. You need to go to the "other" fourm.


----------



## bkcook

Oh I didnt know forgive me I am new. Can you tell me the what the other fourm is?


----------



## Finnstang

Use google to find a "deal on a database".


----------



## SteelersFan

dlmcmurr said:


> I did the just that (manually installing a newer ver of TWP) last night to get 1.3.1 (not the 1.4 beta!), ... and followed the instructions on the thomson.tivo site.
> 
> Then, just to avoid having to change anything that zipper had configured, I changed the directory name from TivoWebPlus to tivowebplus. Note that to delete the old installation before the rename, there are a couple of hidden files and one hidden folder that make it a little harder to delete. There's probably a command or switch to delete directories still containing files, but my linux knowledge is still limited. Someone is welcome to volunteer that information for my own future knowledge.


I'm doing the exact same thing and am having the same issue with deleting and renaming dirs. I also tried to rename the old tivowebplus first but got a "Syntax Error, command unrecognized". 
Can you give me some help as to how you did this (delete hidden files and folders and rename dirs) or point me in the general direction of the info? 
Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> Zipper 2.0 is very much in beta by the way. I suggest posting your question in THAT thread or perhaps using Zipper 1.7.


Actually, v2.0 is fairly stable now, so I replaced v1.7 with it on the zipper website last week.


----------



## Finnstang

SteelersFan said:


> I'm doing the exact same thing and am having the same issue with deleting and renaming dirs. I also tried to rename the old tivowebplus first but got a "Syntax Error, command unrecognized".
> Can you give me some help as to how you did this (delete hidden files and folders and rename dirs) or point me in the general direction of the info?
> Thanks


When I installed TWP 1.4 on my HR10, I found it was much easier to just point the startyp script at the newly created directory with the TWP capitalized. Then once I verified it was running fine, I created a tar backup of the old tivowebplus directory with this command:


Code:


tar cvf tivoweb_orig.tar /tivowebplus

Then I ftp'ed the tar file to my pc in binary mode and deleted the tar file and the old directory:


Code:


rm tivoweb_orig.tar
rm -r /tivowebplus


----------



## rbautch

bman12 said:


> I have successfully zippered and enhanced my three TIVOs in the past. My Phillips dsr708 zippered drive recently bit the dust. Western Digital sent me a new 160GB drive so I decided to use the new zipper 2.0 on it. After zippering twice and making two zipper cds I can't get past powering up. I have tried jumpering cable select, master and master slave present to no avail.
> I did notice some errors when zippering.
> At one point it said Fixing IP tables mv: unable to rename ip tables no such file or directory
> At another it said backing up old drivers installing new drivers mv: unable to rename '/tivo/lib/modules/avx8817x.0' no such file or directory
> Also when mounting cdrom it said mounting read only.
> I can hear the drive powering down as well while waiting to power up TIVO.


Looks like you have some files missing. A stock 6.2 image contains both iptables and ax8817x.o. While the drive is mounted, navigate to sbin and /lib/modules to see if you can find those files. If not, copy them from another tivo, or reimage your drive.


----------



## rbautch

> I'm doing the exact same thing and am having the same issue with deleting and renaming dirs. I also tried to rename the old tivowebplus first but got a "Syntax Error, command unrecognized".
> Can you give me some help as to how you did this (delete hidden files and folders and rename dirs) or point me in the general direction of the info?


You can delete the entire directory with "rm -rf /tivowebplus". I usually unpack the tarball on my pc, rename the directory, and then FTP the entire directory over.


----------



## jingooli

i ran the zipper program and everything seemed to work ok. however, when it all finshed, i still do not see the ability to configure my wifi network within settings, however i am able to still telnet to it via the static IP address i assigned it. i want to turn my wep settings back on, but not sure how to do it through the menus.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> You can delete the entire directory with "rm -rf /tivowebplus". I usually unpack the tarball on my pc, rename the directory, and then FTP the entire directory over.


That would probably work too...   (I'm not thinking today. come on brain!)


----------



## bman12

However, I used this exact image the last time I zippered this TIVO. I might try to use an alphawolf 6.2small image I have laying around and see if that works.


----------



## dlmcmurr

SteelersFan said:


> I'm doing the exact same thing and am having the same issue with deleting and renaming dirs. I also tried to rename the old tivowebplus first but got a "Syntax Error, command unrecognized".
> Can you give me some help as to how you did this (delete hidden files and folders and rename dirs) or point me in the general direction of the info?
> Thanks


As I said, I did it the hard way. Used *ls -al* to list all files including hidden (those starting with .), then *rm .* * to deleted the hidden ones. Then used *mv* to rename the folder to all lowercase. I really didn't want to say how I did it since, as rbautch says, there is a command to do it in one swell foop. But this old DOS boy eventually got there. 

Dave


----------



## SteelersFan

dlmcmurr said:


> As I said, I did it the hard way. Used *ls -al* to list all files including hidden (those starting with .), then *rm .* * to deleted the hidden ones. Then used *mv* to rename the folder to all lowercase. I really didn't want to say how I did it since, as rbautch says, there is a command to do it in one swell foop. But this old DOS boy eventually got there.
> 
> Dave


Thanks. I am still getting to know these linux commands and the info you provided will come in handy another time, I'm sure. I'm trying to ween myself off of the automatic updating (run tweak and you're done). :up:

I ended up following Russ' advice. This allowed me to prepare the comlpete set of TWP files (the modules I wanted plus customize the tivoweb.cfg and the httpd-tt.tcl files once for all five of my boxes) before I ftp'd them over.


----------



## ARC

First question I get from zipper, right out of the gate when I first run Zipper 2.0, is undocumented:

"Please enter the first 3 digits of your service number". Is that the software revision, the serial number, WHAT????
grmbl....


----------



## SteelersFan

ARC said:


> First question I get from zipper, right out of the gate when I first run Zipper 2.0, is undocumented:
> 
> "Please enter the first 3 digits of your service number". Is that the software revision, the serial number, WHAT????
> grmbl....


The service number is on the back of your DTivo.


----------



## ttodd1

jingooli said:


> i ran the zipper program and everything seemed to work ok. however, when it all finshed, i still do not see the ability to configure my wifi network within settings, however i am able to still telnet to it via the static IP address i assigned it. i want to turn my wep settings back on, but not sure how to do it through the menus.


And you won't.


----------



## rbautch

jingooli said:


> i ran the zipper program and everything seemed to work ok. however, when it all finshed, i still do not see the ability to configure my wifi network within settings, however i am able to still telnet to it via the static IP address i assigned it. i want to turn my wep settings back on, but not sure how to do it through the menus.


Run the setSSIDwep.tcl script in the enhancements directory. The limitation of this script is that you have to choose from 5 pre-determined wepkeys. If that's unacceptable, go to DDB and pick up setSSIDwep2.tcl, which allows you to set any wep key.


----------



## ARC

SteelersFan said:


> The service number is on the back of your DTivo.


Phew! that was painless - thanks for the hep. The process yielded one or two errors, but seemed to finish properly. I plugged it into the unit and booted, and at this point I have 98 hours of HD capacity, and it is working fine. I'll install the USB drop and check out the other hack features tomorrow and try to go in over the network.


----------



## jingooli

rbautch said:


> Run the setSSIDwep.tcl script in the enhancements directory. The limitation of this script is that you have to choose from 5 pre-determined wepkeys. If that's unacceptable, go to DDB and pick up setSSIDwep2.tcl, which allows you to set any wep key.


Thanks i got it all set up. i'm having problems with it staying connected but that could be my home network. does anyone know how the tivo performs the retry logic on the network interface when it loses connection to the access point?


----------



## ARC

ARC said:


> Phew! that was painless - thanks for the hep. The process yielded one or two errors, but seemed to finish properly. I plugged it into the unit and booted, and at this point I have 98 hours of HD capacity, and it is working fine. I'll install the USB drop and check out the other hack features tomorrow and try to go in over the network.


 I attached an USB network adapter, an out-of-the-box-new Linksys USB100M, first to the top usb slot on the HR10, powered up the HR10, and then tried to ping. no response. Tried the same thing with the lower USB port, still no response. Verified my router is set to allow a connect on 192.169.1.110 (the address I used during the zipper 2.0 process. Verified the cable itself works (on this laptop). 
I reckon I will have to pull the disk from the HR10 and put it into the PC - what can I use as diagnostic techniques to determine why this adapter is not detectable on the network?

The only zipper error message I thought to write down was "unable to ren iptables no such".....

addendum: I noticed that the led indicators on the usb100m were dark, so I put it on my laptop - it is found by the XP OS and the leds do light up, so I think it is probably not the cause of the fault. It appears that the HR10 is not lighting up the USB sockets. What have I missed?

Thanks...


----------



## Bitz69

SteelersFan said:


> The service number is on the back of your DTivo.


what happens if you enter it incorrectly?


----------



## jingooli

SteelersFan said:


> The service number is on the back of your DTivo.


what are the first three digits of the service number used for anyway in the script? i hacked my drive with zipper, and put it into another dtivo with a different service number but it seems to work fine. will there be problems in the future?


----------



## ForrestB

Hmm, I zippered a few months ago and never had to enter a service number for my Tivo. What's the purpose of this?


----------



## rbautch

> I attached an USB network adapter, an out-of-the-box-new Linksys USB100M, first to the top usb slot on the HR10, powered up the HR10, and then tried to ping. no response. Tried the same thing with the lower USB port, still no response. Verified my router is set to allow a connect on 192.169.1.110 (the address I used during the zipper 2.0 process. Verified the cable itself works (on this laptop).
> I reckon I will have to pull the disk from the HR10 and put it into the PC - what can I use as diagnostic techniques to determine why this adapter is not detectable on the network?
> 
> The only zipper error message I thought to write down was "unable to ren iptables no such".....
> 
> Thanks...


Check the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file, and look for lines that look like this:


Code:


insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 $ipaddress netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw $routerip

Also, post the exact errors you got.


----------



## rbautch

jingooli said:


> what are the first three digits of the service number used for anyway in the script? i hacked my drive with zipper, and put it into another dtivo with a different service number but it seems to work fine. will there be problems in the future?


I use it to tell the difference between an HR10-250, an R10, or another Dtivo, and tailor the hacks accordingly.


----------



## ARC

rbautch - 
I noticed that the led indicators on the usb100m were dark, so I put it on my laptop - it is found by the XP OS and the leds do light up, so I think it is probably not the cause of the fault. It appears that the HR10 is not lighting up the USB sockets. What have I missed?

Being an old dos command line junkie, I'm ok with typing commands. But I am a total unix igno, so I don't know the best way to actually check the file contents as you suggest. I do know that if I boot on an XP system with the Tivo drive attached that XP will screw up the TiVo disk. So if I boot on the zipper CD or the weaknees CD wth just the TiVo Drive in the PC, and get to a prompt, how do I proceed please?


----------



## rbautch

Download the latest version, and try it one more time. If you still have trouble, search here for instructions on mounting your drive and navigating around. Or, purchase a driver that doesn't rely on backported drivers, like the Netgear FA120.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> I use it to tell the difference between an HR10-250, an R10, or another Dtivo, and tailor the hacks accordingly.


Couldn't the same thing be accomplished if the script simply asked a user if they're using a particular model, something like "a" for HR10-250, "b" for an R10, "c" for an HDVR2, etc.?


----------



## nakedeye

cheer said:


> 51killer does not disable encryption; superpatch does that.
> 
> All Tivo drives have a DiskConfiguration key stored in MFS. This key, created with the on-board crypto chip, is used to create the individual keys associated with each recording. Now, if you restore an image previously made on another Tivo, the DiskConfiguration key won't "match" the crypto chip, and you'll get an Error 51. 51killer just nukes that key, since generally if you're restoring an image from another box (or InstantCake or whatever) you don't have recordings (or if you do they'd have to be unencrypted anyway).
> 
> I may have oversimplified somewhat; if I did Jamie will come along and fix things.


Okay I got that. Maybe you could shed some light on this.

I had problems manaly going to 6.3 somehow i ended up in a loop in welcome. I restored my image from the same drive a week ago. I lost all recordings in the week after the image and no recordings from proir will play. I knpw i have to resoter the dc key. i have all the files but i dont quite know where to go from here.

i did a get_DC_key and then a set_DC_key and i still am at a stand point, only know i cant record and my tivo says im not activated by directv.

ahhhhhhhh...............


----------



## ARC

rbautch said:


> Download the latest version, and try it one more time. If you still have trouble, search here for instructions on mounting your drive and navigating around. Or, purchase a driver that doesn't rely on backported drivers, like the Netgear FA120.


Dang - I thought the LInksys USB adapter was one of the more basic and reliable ones - I had to go to several stores all over Austin to find it (was told it was an "old" adapter by the guy at Frys who was rather disdainful<G>)....
And I did use the latest zipper, version 2.0, and meticulously followed the printed out instructions. (or is there a newer than 2.0 version? ("last updated 9/21/2006")

Used the zipper 2.0 CD I created, using Burning Nero which had options for ISO & Joliet together, vs. just ISO alone. I made a CD using each method, and tried using the combined version first. Used the same technique to make a weaknees CD, and used that to backuprestore the original TiVo 250gig drive to my new 750gig drive. Since the CD worked fine for that I figured the burning method for the CD was appropriate. Also,since the controlling script file zipper.sh was found and executed I presume that the CD was burned in the format needed. Do you think that is correct or is it possible that even though the zipper.sh file executed, there were portions of the CD that the script was unable to utilize?

Regarding "mounting the drive" - the instructions have a step to mount the CD, which I did do the first time around, successfully. But are you saying that there is also a command needed to mount the hard drive prior to running the zipper.sh ? 
That I did not do, so that might be part of my faux pas.

When I had to create various install routines years past in my role as a database programmer and installer, I used to echo various statements, based on error levels returned, into a text log file for debugging. Is there a similar log file created by zipper that I could evaluate? If not, is there a notion that making such a log file could help? Thanks very much for your patience and help.


----------



## spainmiami

Gunnyman said:


> it's way simple. build two discs boot from one change to the other. Telnet in, run a script.
> Done


OK guys, I gave in decided to give the Zipper a shot. I'm the one that paid at 11st someone to do it for me. Hower after Gunnyman "simple" comment I decided to try it.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4410929#post4410929

I will be general, only because I have followed the directions to the tee.

I have the S4040R

I even bought the $5 ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso.

hda HDD 250gb
hdb HDD 250gb
hdc DVD-RW
hdd CD-RW

I bought the instant cake6.2

Here's what my zipper tools folder looks like:

000001
bootpage
network.tcl
ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso
rbautch_files.tgz
rc.sysinit.author
set_mrv_name_67.tcl
superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
tivopart
tivotools.tar
tweak.sh
tweak_uninstall.sh
vmlinux.px
zipper.sh
Zipper_Installation_Instructions.pdf
Zipper_Version_History.pdf

I use both Alcohol120% and nero to burn image at 4X in cd-r\

I used the batch file to create the zipper_universal_CD.iso size: 302,282KB

I i get when I give it shot is:

I get stuck on:

"Welcome to the zipper"

Nothing happens so after several minutes I hit return and I get the:

PTV Upgrade prompt

Any tips I would appreciate.

Also i'm trying to use the 2.0 beta

Should I try the 1.7 more stable zipper?

Thanx in advance guys


----------



## rbautch

Burn another CD and try again.


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

Wow! 254 pages of posts. Can someone just post a quick reply to a very simply question?

I have a Pioneer 810H DVD recorder running 7.3.1 and a DirectTC HDVR2 running 6.2. Both Series 2 units and only expanded to larger drives, but no other extensions or mods. All the instructions I have seen for adding networking involve starting from scratch with new drives. 

I'd like to add networking to my existing drives so I can archive (pull off) shows rather than lose everything by rebuilding the units from scratch. Can I just add the Zipper utilities (and whatever else I may need) to my already existing and expanded drives? Both units work fine, just no USB enablement or ftp utilites or such installed yet. I figure I'll have to take the drives out and put them in a PC to do add the mods.

Is this possible? Is there a thread or step-by-step instructions for doing this that doesn't involve just starting over from scratch?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## jingooli

i just got one of those airlink ASOHOUSB wired adapters and im attempting to switch from a current working hdvr2 wireless setup to the new adapter. ive run the usbmap.sh script but am unable to get a link light on the airlink (just getting power). so the questions i have are:

a) do you need to uninstall and reinstall tweak.sh to switch from wireless to wired?

and 

b) can i do this without completely losing connectivity (since i do not have a serial cable yet)?

thx

UPDATE: browsing through the tcl scripts in /ehancements i found un-setSSIDwep.tcl actually unsets all wireless settings. if i run this, in theory it sets back to wired config and if all is set properly my ASOHOUSB should fire up. can someone confirm this should work since i dont have a serial cable yet (on order...) 

UPDATE2: after spending about an hour pouring over the enhancement scripts i figured out which parts reset the wired config and install usb2.0. Got it all working now.


----------



## wmldwilly

Hi all,

I've just AFAICT sucessfully (i hope) copied my HR10-250 stock drive with all my shows to a new 500g drive. It boots the box and plays my shows. I went thru some machinations with MFSrestore and swap partitions and tpip and 759393857857 posts over the last three years that often conflict with each other, but the box booted. Whew! I'm moving on to making the Zipper CD, but need to ask:

Does the included PTVupgrade iso HAVE to be the one listed in the instructions, or can the included iso be the newer "universal boot" version they're selling for 20 bucks that I just used to bounce the old drive to the new one?

I'm going to try it exactly as stated in the instructions and hope for the best, because it seems like if I go all freelance on ya and try the newer image and anything goes wrong, I'll get pounded on for it here! 

Cheers, WM


----------



## Gunnyman

if that disk includes killhdinitrd kernels you can use it. There should be a readme on the cd stating such.


----------



## vMAC

Any help would be appreciated. I have bought the CD from PTVupgrade for $5. I then followed the directions for The Zipper and compiled the iso. I burned the CD and rebooted the computer. It boots to the CD great, says:
"Welcome to the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD Version 4.04DD"

then down at the bottom it says "boot:" and right above that it says to hit <enter> to boot.

I press <enter>! It starts linux and shows all the drive and system information. Then it goes to the next prompt; and according to the directions I supposed to hit enter.

I try to hit enter and nothing works! If I press any of the buttons they don't work; even though the cursor is still blinking which tells me the system hasn't crashed. But it won't go any further and the only thing I can do is restart the ssytem. Can anyone let me know what's going on? I've tried searching and can't find anything.


----------



## spainmiami

vMAC said:


> Any help would be appreciated. I have bought the CD from PTVupgrade for $5. I then followed the directions for The Zipper and compiled the iso. I burned the CD and rebooted the computer. It boots to the CD great, says:
> "Welcome to the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD Version 4.04DD"
> 
> then down at the bottom it says "boot:" and right above that it says to hit <enter> to boot.
> 
> I press <enter>! It starts linux and shows all the drive and system information. Then it goes to the next prompt; and according to the directions I supposed to hit enter.
> 
> I try to hit enter and nothing works! If I press any of the buttons they don't work; even though the cursor is still blinking which tells me the system hasn't crashed. But it won't go any further and the only thing I can do is restart the ssytem. Can anyone let me know what's going on? I've tried searching and can't find anything.


Ur supposed to hit enter until u get the "PTVupgrade/#" (without the quotes)

Then just follow the directions, and enter the commands posted.


----------



## vMAC

that's the problem it's freezing or stopping before it gets to that point. It says to hit enter on the screen but it does nothing. Just sits there!


----------



## spainmiami

rbautch said:


> Burn another CD and try again.


Thanx, solution found. And i'm not sure if this happened because I have a 16X10 LCD monitor, my settings, or a bug.

However, I kept getting "Welcome to the zipper!" at the bottom of the screen. I set DELL 2005FPW to have 2 screens next to each other (sorta like PIP) then I see it small writing under the "Welcome to the zipper!" "Please enter the first 3 digits of your service number". For now I will say it had to do with my monitor displaying text at the bottom. However, after a reboot and resetting monitor now "Welcome to the zipper!" appears up top.

Which leads me to my next set of questions.

1) Should n00bs be installing the 2.0 beta version? Or the more stable 1.7 zipper?

2) Has anyone noticed that the html instructions http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html are different then the pdf instructions http://www.mastersav.com/Tivo_Zipper/Zipper_installation_instructions.pdf ".

Example, in the pdf, under "Step 3" it says "D. Type *cd /cdrom* and hit return." 
However, the html says "D. Run the main script by typing sh /cdrom/zipper.sh and hit return" thus skipping "Type *cd /cdrom*"

3) If my router has DHCP and will automatically assign IP address to tivo, why does zipper ask for a static IP? I ask only to learn more.

4)Could more hacks be added to the zipper universal install disc; in addittion to the rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements, superscript-67, and set_mrv_name_67 manually? Or can the rbautch_files.tgz be extracted and hack files be added in there? Example: adding bufferhack41. Or should this be done after said disc is installed?

I ask because in adding bufferhack41 and using hackman I rendered my tivo unsuable, thus no-telnet and no-FTP, though I could ping it, but that was it. So I was thinking, how sweet it could be, if one could upgrade the install disc by adding more hacks to it. This way one does not mess around with the finished product.


----------



## spainmiami

vMAC said:


> that's the problem it's freezing or stopping before it gets to that point. It says to hit enter on the screen but it does nothing. Just sits there!


It must be having a problem reading the disc u burned it on. Have u tried burning again and perhaps at a slower speed?


----------



## vMAC

spainmiami said:


> It must be having a problem reading the disc u burned it on. Have u tried burning again and perhaps at a slower speed?


No I found my problem and it was so simple that I'm going to kill myself for not noticing sooner. I had a USB keyboard installed on my comp so when I hit the first <enter> the linux distro had not yet installed. Then it installs itself give me all of the comp information but disables all USB drivers thus my keyboard wasn't working. Went out the the garage grabbed another keyboard ps/2 and *bang* worked like a charm.


----------



## wmldwilly

Oooooh boy here comes a huge basic question...inspired by a severe brain cramp I seem to be having. 

Here goes:

How, when using telnet in terminal.app in mac os x, does one kill the echo? II''mm ggeettiinngg ddoouubbllee cchhaarraacctteerrss...and I can't seem to turn it off.

This can really make a guy feel stewpid.


----------



## wmldwilly

my HR10-250 has been running for about 10 hours now after bouncing the drive to a new 500gig, then zippering it. Here's my first bit of wierdness:

Just a little bit ago, I got a "scheduled reboot in 20 minutes" message on the screen while watching live TV. At the time the tivo was recording something. The program recording was selected for recording just a few minutes before it's timeslot, so it wasn't in the to do list for very long if at all. I figured that the reboot process would trap for recording in progress, and cancel if there was recording in progress or go ahead with the reboot if there wasn't or wasn't going to be in the next few minutes.

I was quite wrong. While recording a movie in HD it flashed it's 10 minutes warning, then at the time it said it would it quite unceremoniously rebooted, killing my recording of course. Once it was done and back to pictures, it resumed recording.

So my question is...isn't it supposed to NOT interrupt recordings and just skip the reboot until next time the cron job comes around?

Suggestions appreciated,

WM


----------



## ForrestB

wmldwilly said:


> How, when using telnet in terminal.app in mac os x, does one kill the echo? II''mm ggeettiinngg ddoouubbllee cchhaarraacctteerrss...and I can't seem to turn it off.


From the OSX terminal, type:

telnet -K ipaddress[return]

when ipaddress is the ipaddress of your Tivo


----------



## wmldwilly

OH thank gawd! Thank you ForrestB. Now can I ask for the purpose of educating myself and readers who find this in the future: what's the -K switch for/do...beyond solving my particular problem?

Cheers again,

WM


----------



## ttodd1

spainmiami said:


> 4)Could more hacks be added to the zipper universal install disc; in addittion to the rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements, superscript-67, and set_mrv_name_67 manually? Or can the rbautch_files.tgz be extracted and hack files be added in there? Example: adding bufferhack41. Or should this be done after said disc is installed?
> 
> I ask because in adding bufferhack41 and using hackman I rendered my tivo unsuable, thus no-telnet and no-FTP, though I could ping it, but that was it. So I was thinking, how sweet it could be, if one could upgrade the install disc by adding more hacks to it. This way one does not mess around with the finished product.


Hacks were added with the authors permissions, my 1st guess would be if the hack is not in there then they do not have permission to repackage/redistribute it. Hackman has a warning about useing it to modify the author file and that what you had happen could happen.


----------



## Gunnyman

We included the hacks we did, because they are relatively innocuous. Hackman can be dangerous in inexperienced hands so we decided to remove it from the original Zipper distribution. We included enough to have a pretty full featured system, but also left some things out for a user to be curious about and explore installing on their own.


----------



## spainmiami

Gunnyman said:


> We included the hacks we did, because they are relatively innocuous. Hackman can be dangerous in inexperienced hands so we decided to remove it from the original Zipper distribution. We included enough to have a pretty full featured system, but also left some things out for a user to be curious about and explore installing on their own.


I C.

I just can't resist the idea of being able to have dual buffers with up to 1hour on each. Guess i miss the old UTV days, which if not mistaken gave 90 mins.

With that said, I'm so willing to take whatever risk, to get those hour long dual buffers to work. Also, the fact that it doesn't exist in my hr20, I figure i'd make up for it in my Tivo's.

I'd love to post the error i'm getting when attempting to telnet it, but out of respect for this thread. And prob. someone may flame me and send me ddb forum. Which I would not even dare ask over there, for I would get flamed instantly just for asking.

So one could say, i'm sorta stuck between a rock and a 'search' place, lol.


----------



## SteelersFan

spainmiami said:


> 1) Should n00bs be installing the 2.0 beta version? Or the more stable 1.7 zipper?


2.0 is stable and no longer beta.


----------



## SteelersFan

spainmiami said:


> I C.
> 
> I just can't resist the idea of being able to have dual buffers with up to 1hour on each. Guess i miss the old UTV days, which if not mistaken gave 90 mins.
> 
> With that said, I'm so willing to take whatever risk, to get those hour long dual buffers to work. Also, the fact that it doesn't exist in my hr20, I figure i'd make up for it in my Tivo's.
> 
> I'd love to post the error i'm getting when attempting to telnet it, but out of respect for this thread. And prob. someone may flame me and send me ddb forum. Which I would not even dare ask over there, for I would get flamed instantly just for asking.
> 
> So one could say, i'm sorta stuck between a rock and a 'search' place, lol.


I haven't installed this so I can't help with the specifics. However, this little process will work if you are patient and determined:
1. Search
2. Read
3. Repeat


----------



## spainmiami

SteelersFan said:


> I haven't installed this so I can't help with the specifics. However, this little process will work if you are patient and determined:
> 1. Search
> 2. Read
> 3. Repeat


Just go it. Good ol "search" and "read" got me there. Turns out I was ftp'in in ASCII mode and it then I read about FTP via "binary" mode. That did the trick. 
I highly recommend this hack.

I now have 2 hour buffers on each tuner! And I was only looking for 1hour. In reading and searching, many have said they've used 2 hour buffers for years. It's a must if u ask me.


----------



## SteelersFan

spainmiami said:


> Just go it. Good ol "search" and "read" got me there. Turns out I was ftp'in in ASCII mode and it then I read about FTP via "binary" mode. That did the trick.
> I highly recommend this hack.
> 
> I now have 2 hour buffers on each tuner! And I was only looking for 1hour. In reading and searching, many have said they've used 2 hour buffers for years. It's a must if u ask me.


Way to go! Now, aren't you glad you're doing this stuff youself?  Fun, isn't it?


----------



## willardcpa

wmldwilly said:


> ....So my question is...isn't it supposed to NOT interrupt recordings and just skip the reboot until next time the cron job comes around?
> 
> Suggestions appreciated,
> 
> WM


No it IS supposed to interrupt recordings and do the reboot. Unless you told it when you were setting up the Zipper not to. That was an option, but apparently you didn't set it up that way.


----------



## wmldwilly

willardcpa said:


> No it IS supposed to interrupt recordings and do the reboot. Unless you told it when you were setting up the Zipper not to. That was an option, but apparently you didn't set it up that way.


Except that I DID set it up that way. I was expecting that question and prepared for it, since my wife's favorite yoga show hovers around that time of the night. 

I believe the question was something like "would you like your tivo to reboot twice a week to clean up and improve performance, as long as no recording is taking place? (y/n)" or words to that effect.

So next question - if for whatever reason it did NOT end up set that way (I mean it wasn't like it was a trick question?!?), I would change it by editing a cron table somewhere, yes? Anyone care to point me in the right direction?

YEA yea yea...I'm searching...I'm searching. 

WM


----------



## willardcpa

wmldwilly said:


> Except that I DID set it up that way. I was expecting that question and prepared for it, since my wife's favorite yoga show hovers around that time of the night.
> 
> I believe the question was something like "would you like your tivo to reboot twice a week to clean up and improve performance, as long as no recording is taking place? (y/n)" or words to that effect.
> 
> So next question - if for whatever reason it did NOT end up set that way (I mean it wasn't like it was a trick question?!?), I would change it by editing a cron table somewhere, yes? Anyone care to point me in the right direction?
> 
> YEA yea yea...I'm searching...I'm searching.
> 
> WM


OK, but as I recall the way the question was worded its like you had to "go against the grain" answer wise to get it to do what you want to do. Because of the havoc that could be caused if your tivo did not reboot for six days and change (if you have your phone plugged in) - like it's only got one chance since it only reboots twice a week. But that's just my memory, so I could be wrong. 
Do you have the phone plugged in?, the answer will unfluence which way you should go from here.


----------



## Lord Vader

willardcpa said:


> the answer will unfluence...


*Un*fluence??? Now THERE'S a typo I haven't seen before!


----------



## Rathgar2

I am about to attempt to Hack my DirecTivo Hughes SD-DVR40 and put 2 250 Hardrives into it. While I am at it I would like to enable the USB ports and get the lil' buddy on my network. 

 The one thing that has been vexing me is info around the InstantCake Image. If I am planning on using the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04 and first create a backup image of my 6.2 OS, then why would I need to buy the InstantCake Image? Could I not just use the one I had created?  

Can someone confirm that for me, that I should just use the backup image that I produce as part of the MFSTools Instructions and then Zipper it? Can you confirm that this is essentially what the "killhdinitrd" does?
WTTW Ken


----------



## willardcpa

Lord Vader said:


> *Un*fluence??? Now THERE'S a typo I haven't seen before!


Well, in my defense, the "i" and "u" are right next to each other on the keyboard.


----------



## gfb107

Rathgar2 said:


> I am about to attempt to Hack my DirecTivo Hughes SD-DVR40 and put 2 250 Hardrives into it. While I am at it I would like to enable the USB ports and get the lil' buddy on my network.
> 
> The one thing that has been vexing me is info around the InstantCake Image. If I am planning on using the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04 and first create a backup image of my 6.2 OS, then why would I need to buy the InstantCake Image? Could I not just use the one I had created?
> 
> Can someone confirm that for me, that I should just use the backup image that I produce as part of the MFSTools Instructions and then Zipper it? Can you confirm that this is essentially what the "killhdinitrd" does?
> WTTW Ken


You can use your own backup image, or just don't put a backup image on the Zipper CD at all. It only needs to be there if you want to restore from it as part of the Zipper process.

It's there to simplify the process for people who are replacing the exisiting drive with another (presumably larger) drive that doesn't already have the TiVo software on it.

I don't know for sure, but I don't remember the Zipper providing a way to restore the image and expand to include a 2nd drive. You can do that before Zippering (and skip the restore as part of Zipper), of mfsadd the 2ns drive after ZIppering.


----------



## rbautch

wmldwilly said:


> Just a little bit ago, I got a "scheduled reboot in 20 minutes" message on the screen while watching live TV. At the time the tivo was recording something. The program recording was selected for recording just a few minutes before it's timeslot, so it wasn't in the to do list for very long if at all. I figured that the reboot process would trap for recording in progress, and cancel if there was recording in progress or go ahead with the reboot if there wasn't or wasn't going to be in the next few minutes.
> 
> I was quite wrong. While recording a movie in HD it flashed it's 10 minutes warning, then at the time it said it would it quite unceremoniously rebooted, killing my recording of course. Once it was done and back to pictures, it resumed recording.
> 
> So my question is...isn't it supposed to NOT interrupt recordings and just skip the reboot until next time the cron job comes around?


The Enhancement script asks you if you want forced reboots, or to skip reboots if something is recording. You must have answered that question wrong. You can fix it by editing your crontab or re-running the enhancement script. IIRC, I have the reboots set to 3am CST, when I'm usually sound asleep, and the only thing worthy of recording are those awesome Erik Estrada infomercials.

Edit: Here is the actual question:


Code:


"Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?"
"Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]: "

I'll concede it's not the clearest question. If someone can come up with a better two sentence yes/no question, I'll replace it.


----------



## wmldwilly

willardcpa said:


> OK, but as I recall the way the question was worded its like you had to "go against the grain" answer wise to get it to do what you want to do. Because of the havoc that could be caused if your tivo did not reboot for six days and change (if you have your phone plugged in) - like it's only got one chance since it only reboots twice a week. But that's just my memory, so I could be wrong.
> Do you have the phone plugged in?, the answer will unfluence which way you should go from here.


Indeed. A quick "cat start.sh" sort of refreshes my memory...

###################### OPTIONAL CRONTAB EVENTS #####################################
echo "Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?"
echo -n "Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]: "
read force
if [ "$force" = "n" ]; then
echo "Appending crontab to force reboot every Sunday and Wednesday at 3:25am CST..."
echo "# Use a forced reboot (no safereboot)" >> /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root

I think I in fact did answer no, because I thought letting callerID work would be cool...so, I take it from what I found in start.sh that somewhere in some file I'll have to edit "safereboot" to yes and not no...

Anyone willing to point me at the place to make that change? Forget caller ID...it's way LESS cool than having my wife not find her yoga show when she goes to work out in the morning...  This also begs the question - can one just run the start.sh script again to change one's settings or is that nasty and dangerous?

WM


----------



## wmldwilly

rbautch said:


> The Enhancement script asks you if you want forced reboots, or to skip reboots if something is recording. You must have answered that question wrong. You can fix it by editing your crontab or re-running the enhancement script. IIRC, I have the reboots set to 3am CST, when I'm usually sound asleep, and the only thing worthy of recording are those awesome Erik Estrada infomercials.


Aah yes, but I'm a left-coast person, so that's 1am to my people. Having full blown whoode-doo 5-sat HD service *and* my newly MFSd/Zippered HD tivo means that 1am is a perfect time to have it bank up HD movies on their 8584958th repeat on HBO HD, or cool old classics on other channels. Not to mention my oft mentioned problem with the wifey-poo's yoga shows getting interrupted. I do NOT wanna go THERE! 



> Edit: Here is the actual question:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?"
> "Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]: "
> 
> I'll concede it's not the clearest question. If someone can come up with a better two sentence yes/no question, I'll replace it.


I'm wracking my brain but I don't have a good suggestion, just "Enter n if you will leave a phone line connected for CallerID, etc. but be advised recordings will be interrupted by the reboot" or something like that. Can it be more than two sentences? How about just a run-on sentence? 

Thanks again - so far my zipper experience for me was pretty darn painless.


----------



## rbautch

wmldwilly said:


> Anyone willing to point me at the place to make that change? Forget caller ID...it's way LESS cool than having my wife not find her yoga show when she goes to work out in the morning...  This also begs the question - can one just run the start.sh script again to change one's settings or is that nasty and dangerous?
> 
> WM


Don't run start.sh, run tweak.sh. It will prompt you to uninstall before you re-install. That makes things clean.


----------



## vMAC

Newb question, but why does it have to reboot at all?

Also I have just zippered my drive with hopes of adding wireless drivers to my 10-250. But it appears that according to the guide I must first install a wired adaptor, run the script, buy the slicer, upgrade to 6.3a then install wireless drivers for this to work?

Anyway to skip using a wired adaptor, and just run the script while the drive is connected to my computer?


----------



## shortkud

I just ran the zipper on my newly purchased HR10-250, and it went flawlessly. I've used it 5 or 6 times on my DSR-704 which has been running great. One thing I did notice when running through the steps on the Zipper website is that it didnt mention the step where you had to insert the first 3 letters of your service tag #. Is that something new, or just required for the HR10-250. I don't remember having to enter that information when I zippered my DSR-704. Off to find another USB200M ver 1. 

Thanks for everything gunny!

:edit: Stupid extra line feeds getting me again 

:edit2: I tried to record something and now the Please wait... is stuck in the upper right hand corner with the little clock logo. Its up there for a few minutes than goes away. Any ideas why it takes so long?


----------



## charlestwaters

vMAC said:


> Newb question, but why does it have to reboot at all?
> 
> Also I have just zippered my drive with hopes of adding wireless drivers to my 10-250. But it appears that according to the guide I must first install a wired adaptor, run the script, buy the slicer, upgrade to 6.3a then install wireless drivers for this to work?
> 
> Anyway to skip using a wired adaptor, and just run the script while the drive is connected to my computer?


At this time, even with version 6.3a of the software on the HR10-250, there is no wireless connection support. You are stuck with using a wired adapter!


----------



## charlestwaters

Anyone know why CallerID would stop working on v6.3 HR10 that wasn't sliced!? It worked fine last night, but now work work today!


----------



## rbautch

> Newb question, but why does it have to reboot at all?
> 
> Also I have just zippered my drive with hopes of adding wireless drivers to my 10-250. But it appears that according to the guide I must first install a wired adaptor, run the script, buy the slicer, upgrade to 6.3a then install wireless drivers for this to work?
> 
> Anyway to skip using a wired adaptor, and just run the script while the drive is connected to my computer?


3.1.5f software does not have the capability to use a wireless adapter, so yes you need to use a wired adapter first. If you know what you're doing, you can get around this by upgrading to 6.3a "naturally" (resulting in an unhacked tivo), then use mfsbackup to create a 6.3a image, then use that with the Zipper to set up wireless networking. If you decide to try this, read the caveats here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4414817&&#post4414817.


----------



## rbautch

> I just ran the zipper on my newly purchased HR10-250, and it went flawlessly. I've used it 5 or 6 times on my DSR-704 which has been running great. One thing I did notice when running through the steps on the Zipper website is that it didnt mention the step where you had to insert the first 3 letters of your service tag #. Is that something new, or just required for the HR10-250. I don't remember having to enter that information when I zippered my DSR-704. Off to find another USB200M ver 1.
> 
> Thanks for everything gunny!


Your welcome. The service number stuff is new, and I added it do distinguish between different tivo models/platforms and tailor the hacks accordingly. I thought it was pretty obvious, but enough people have asked about it that I might stick it in the instructions.


----------



## shortkud

Thanks for the reply rbautch, but I have a little question. What should the transfer speeds be like. I remember reading something on avsforum a bit ago about upgrading the usb drivers on the hr10-250 to gain higher transfer speeds. Does the zipper/enhancement script already do that. If not can you point me in some direction, googling has not been successful.


----------



## vMAC

rbautch said:


> 3.1.5f software does not have the capability to use a wireless adapter, so yes you need to use a wired adapter first. If you know what you're doing, you can get around this by upgrading to 6.3a "naturally" (resulting in an unhacked tivo), then use mfsbackup to create a 6.3a image, then use that with the Zipper to set up wireless networking. If you decide to try this, read the caveats here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4414817&&#post4414817.


You're the best, I will try this when i get home on Thursday. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## rbautch

shortkud said:


> Thanks for the reply rbautch, but I have a little question. What should the transfer speeds be like. I remember reading something on avsforum a bit ago about upgrading the usb drivers on the hr10-250 to gain higher transfer speeds. Does the zipper/enhancement script already do that. If not can you point me in some direction, googling has not been successful.


Using Jamie's backported drivers that are installed by the zipper/enhancement script, transfer speeds will approximately double.


----------



## dodgeboy

rbautch said:


> Check the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file, and look for lines that look like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
> sleep 60
> ifconfig eth0 $ipaddress netmask 255.255.255.0
> route add default gw $routerip
> 
> Also, post the exact errors you got.


I had the exact same problem with my HR10-250 tonight. Based on this post, I was able to determine the issue.

/lib/modules/ac8817x.o didn't exist in my fresh zipper install. I had to copy it from /ptvupgrade/modules/usb20/2.4.20/backup-315f, and then all was well.

Hope this helps!

Dave


----------



## Finnstang

wmldwilly said:


> Except that I DID set it up that way. I was expecting that question and prepared for it, since my wife's favorite yoga show hovers around that time of the night.
> 
> I believe the question was something like "would you like your tivo to reboot twice a week to clean up and improve performance, as long as no recording is taking place? (y/n)" or words to that effect.
> 
> So next question - if for whatever reason it did NOT end up set that way (I mean it wasn't like it was a trick question?!?), I would change it by editing a cron table somewhere, yes? Anyone care to point me in the right direction?
> 
> YEA yea yea...I'm searching...I'm searching.
> 
> WM


You can type root at the bash prompt to bring up the cron. Then just edit the time for the offending line to make it a couple hours later or whatever.


----------



## willardcpa

vMAC said:


> Newb question, but why does it have to reboot at all?....


I take it you are refering to the discourse with wmldwilly regarding his box rebooting at an inopportune time.
He was trying to utilize the callerid feature, in order to do this you have to leave the phone line plugged in. If you leave the phone line plugged in the box might call home, download a new software version and there go all of your hacks. So the zipper has "fakecall" built-in to fake the box into thinking that it has made a call in. Unfortunately the fakecall only "takes" if the box is rebooted. So the box has to be rebooted in order for fakecall to successfully make it thing that it has already called in and not actually make a call.


----------



## vMAC

willardcpa said:


> I take it you are refering to the discourse with wmldwilly regarding his box rebooting at an inopportune time.
> He was trying to utilize the callerid feature, in order to do this you have to leave the phone line plugged in. If you leave the phone line plugged in the box might call home, download a new software version and there go all of your hacks. So the zipper has "fakecall" built-in to fake the box into thinking that it has made a call in. Unfortunately the fakecall only "takes" if the box is rebooted. So the box has to be rebooted in order for fakecall to successfully make it thing that it has already called in and not actually make a call.


So could I then say that I'm going to use the callerid feature, but not ever plug it into the phone line (considering I don't have one or ever plan to again). Would it then not reboot? Or would I have to tell the script not to install Fakecall when I rezipper my drive?

I know this may sounds stupid but something about my tivo rebooting kind of scares me.


----------



## Finnstang

I prefer the box to reboot every couple of days. I think it runs better over all. If you want to make sure it doesn't happen during a show you record just change the cron time for that event so it happens when you won't be recording anything.


----------



## wmldwilly

Finnstang said:


> I prefer the box to reboot every couple of days. I think it runs better over all. If you want to make sure it doesn't happen during a show you record just change the cron time for that event so it happens when you won't be recording anything.


Thanks for the tip on changing the boot time, Finn!

I think the subtext to this little side discussion (and this is for rbautch to weigh in on...) is that most of us get that rebooting every few days is a good thing, and rebooting on a more stringent schedule is needed if you DO want to plug in the phone but you DON'T want to call home and get an upgrade shoved down your throat. The curious and moderately technical among us would probably love to hear why the reboot can't be postphoned some guestimated amount if there IS a recording in progress, wether it's on the more loose (not using the phone line at all) or more strict (using it for callerID/PPV but dont' want to call the mothership) rules. Sounds like the cron job to reboot to run fakecall needs to be a cron job to run a script to check for recording in progress or recording in tee-minus-x minutes and based on the condtion run yet another script to postphone the reboot x minutes or continue with the reboot.

rebooting soon - check for recording
if recording = true, postphone rebooting 15 minutes
if recording = false, check for recording soon, 
if recording soon = true, postphone rebooting 240 minutes
if recording soon = false, reboot

I'm sure the giants of tivo-ana around here have already thought of this, but hey I'm just thinking out loud!!! 

WM


----------



## rbautch

That's an interesting idea, and could be done fairly easily I think. Instead of a reboot command in the crontab, it would instead run a script that contains loop that keeps checking if something is recording, and if it is, sleeps for 10 minutes, and then goes round the loop again and again until nothing is recording. I'll put this in my to-do hopper, unless anyone else wants to give it a shot.


----------



## mrsean

On the Zipper website it says that the Zipper 2.0 does not work with 6.3 on the HR10-250. However, I read in another post that is it possible to use the Zipper with 6.3(a). 

Can someone please clarifiy this?

Thanks!


----------



## Darin

I have an HR10-250 that has developed some HD problems. I've always wanted some of the features that zipper provides, and now that I've got the HDs out to replace them, this seems like a good time. Unfortunately since I've been thrown into this upgrade rather than planning it, I haven't had a chance to do all the research I should do, so apolgies up front for some stupid questions.

First off, I need to get a network adapter for it. What I've seen in the zipper wiki suggests that the AGIGAUSB gigabit adapter works with the HR10-250, but I had seen another post that says it needs adapters based on a certain chipset, which this adapter is not. I'm assuming that post was old, and support for this adapter is now included in zipper, but wanted to make sure I'm correct before I buy an adapter. I have a gigabit network, so it may provide better performance.

Currently, I'm in the process of using dd_rescue to get the old data off my drives. I don't care about saving my recordings, but mfsbackup didn't work, or at least didn't complete in the 14hrs I allowed it. I'm assuming once I get this down to a recording-less backup file, I can use that image with zipper? I want to re-use my existing install if possible (rather than finding a virgin image), because since first installing the hr10-250 I've switched to VoIP, and it can no longer call out. Although I have seen mention in the zipper documentation that calling out isn't necessary... am I wasting my time with the dd_rescue? Should I instead be looking for a virgin hr10-250 image to put on the new replacement drives with zipper?

Last question for now... due to the time crunch I'm in, I don't have time to fully research all this before putting the TiVo back together, and due to where it's mounted, once it goes in, I may not pull it out again to do more to it. If I follow the instructions on the zipper site to create the image on the HD, put it back to gether and install it, will I then have enough on it that I can later add other tools and make changes via network access? In other words, is just getting zipper loaded on the HD enough to be able to make all future changes and tool additions via ethernet?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Finnstang

It's up to you whether you want to spend the time making your backup, but personally, I would just get a virgin image and go ahead with the zipper. The daily call definitely isn't necessary, and when you zipper, it will install fakecall to keep it from trying to call. The zipper will add network access, so yes you will then be able to do more hacks or make changes afterwards. I'm not sure about the supported USB adapters, but there are lists of what does and doesn't work. Someone else may chime in about that.


----------



## RiP-HS-

Here's what my zipper tools folder looks like:

000001
bootpage
network.tcl
ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso
rbautch_files.tgz
rc.sysinit.author
set_mrv_name_67.tcl
superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
tivopart
tivotools.tar
tweak.sh
tweak_uninstall.sh
vmlinux.px
zipper.sh
Zipper_Installation_Instructions.pdf
Zipper_Version_History.pdf



I used zipper_isomaker.bat to create the zipper_universal_CD.iso size is only: 12.3MB (on the disk)

What am I doing wrong? Before i realized there was a problem, I booted everything up and did the mount /dev/hdd /cdrom and it mounted once i tried to 
sh /cdrom/zipper.sh it says that zipper.sh can't be found. 

I am on a second PC right now and tried to make another zipper cd and the .iso 
that the zipper_isomaker.bat is 12,652KB. Am I supposed to just make a data CD of the whole folder? The Folder with ALL of the files in it is 333,012,524 bytes so I'm assuming that I burn all contents of the folder... I'll try that while awating response.
3 coasters and counting... lol

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

mrsean said:


> On the Zipper website it says that the Zipper 2.0 does not work with 6.3 on the HR10-250. However, I read in another post that is it possible to use the Zipper with 6.3(a).
> 
> Can someone please clarifiy this?
> 
> Thanks!


It does not "officially" work with 6.3 or 6.3a, but you can make it work with the few extra steps that I posted. If those are beyond your capabilities, then use a 3.1.5f image, run the Zipper, and then do a slice upgrade to 6.3.


----------



## rbautch

RiP-HS- said:


> Here's what my zipper tools folder looks like:
> 
> 000001
> bootpage
> network.tcl
> ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso
> rbautch_files.tgz
> rc.sysinit.author
> set_mrv_name_67.tcl
> superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
> tivopart
> tivotools.tar
> tweak.sh
> tweak_uninstall.sh
> vmlinux.px
> zipper.sh
> Zipper_Installation_Instructions.pdf
> Zipper_Version_History.pdf
> 
> I used zipper_isomaker.bat to create the zipper_universal_CD.iso size is only: 12.3MB (on the disk)
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Before i realized there was a problem, I booted everything up and did the mount /dev/hdd /cdrom and it mounted once i tried to
> sh /cdrom/zipper.sh it says that zipper.sh can't be found.
> 
> I am on a second PC right now and tried to make another zipper cd and the .iso
> that the zipper_isomaker.bat is 12,652KB. Am I supposed to just make a data CD of the whole folder? The Folder with ALL of the files in it is 333,012,524 bytes so I'm assuming that I burn all contents of the folder... I'll try that while awating response.
> 3 coasters and counting... lol
> 
> Thanks!


The batch file takes all the files in the tools folder and adds them to the PTV boot disk iso. That's not happening for you. Is there a file called miso.exe in the same directory as insomaker.bat?


----------



## Darin

rbautch said:


> ... use a 3.1.5f image ...


Does it specifically need to be a 3.1.5*f* image? What I was planning on doing was using the back-up I've created from my currently down HR10-250. I switched to VoIP about 600 days ago (based on the last time my SD tivo says it made a successful call), so I don't know how current my software is. It could be 3.1.5.e, or whatever was current 600 days ago. Will that work, or do I need to get ahold of a current image?


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> It does not "officially" work with 6.3 or 6.3a, but you can make it work with the few extra steps that I posted. If those are beyond your capabilities, then use a 3.1.5f image, run the Zipper, and then do a slice upgrade to 6.3.


Assuming, of course, that one can even GET the 6.3 slices. My father's unit, for example, hasn't received 6.3a at all yet, and this is even _after _ the add63.tcl script was run.


----------



## RiP-HS-

rbautch said:


> The batch file takes all the files in the tools folder and adds them to the PTV boot disk iso. That's not happening for you. Is there a file called miso.exe in the same directory as insomaker.bat?


Yes sir it is. In my other thread I posted pics of the files if you would like to take a look at them.

















Apologies for posting same question in two threads, getting nervous... lol

thanks...


----------



## Darin

I'm sorry, I still have a couple more questions. I'm reading through the zipper page to make sure I understand everything, and collecting the files I need. In the installation instructions, it says "If you copied a software image to your Zipper CD, the script will detect it and prompt you to install it". If I'm either using a virgin image or a back-up I've created from my current HD, and I'm going to install all this on the TiVo with two new 400GB hard drives, does this step automatically run all the commands needed to expand and marry the drives, use the -r 4 switch for the large drives, etc? Or does it simply give me the option to run the mfsrestore command with whatever switches I want? Or should I install the TiVo image first then run zipper?

Also, it says once you've installed the drives you should boot the TiVo and then telnet into it to run the enhancement script. I've ordered a network interface for it, but it won't be here for a week, and I need to get my tivo back up before then. If all this gets installed, will it essentially sit there "dormant", while my TiVo operates normally until I activate it by running the script, or will this hacked OS not run until installation is finalized by running the enhancement script? If it DOES work in plain old vanilla TiVo mode until the script is run, what if I used a generic (virgin) image file... does it go through a set-up just like normal, requiring a successful phone call to get up and running, or does fakecall get installed right away, even without the enhancement script, so that it'll work right off the bat without a successful call (which it won't be able to make due to my VoIP)? Am I better off restoring my back-up from my previously set-up image (which may or may not be 3.1.5f), then installing zipper on top of that?

And last but not least... there are certain things I know we can't talk about here. Last I knew, a hacked image was required that changed the format of the saved data to do some of those things we can't talk about. If I later want to do something that I won't be able to talk about, will I be able to add that functionality via network access through zipper, as opposed to having to pull the HD and re-image? I sort of asked this question earlier, but didn't know if the response included something that couldn't be talked about.  

Sorry again for having so many questions - I wish I had more time to research all this on my own, but having the HD die at a very bad point in time is pushing me through this faster than I can absorb it all.

Thanks again!


----------



## willardcpa

Darin, you say your old back up may or may not be 3.1.5f, so I take it you have a 10-250?
What are your plans re the 6.3a update, take it or not?

Edited to add, sorry looked back and confirmed that you do have a 10-250 and you don't necessarily want to be messing with it too many times.

Is it possible to temporarily hook it up for testing purposes while you are hacking it? What I have to suggest would necessitate that. My suggestion is partially based upon limited knowledge, but it worked for me, so I think it will for you too. But it will necessitate firing the box up and then working on it some more.


----------



## Darin

Yes, it's certainly possible. It's just kind of a PITA due to where it's mounted, and the length of the cables. Of course, depending on how much "testing" needs to be done, it doesn't necessarily need to be tested in it's normal location. So anything is possible, just trying to minimize the time involved. 

And yes, as you saw, it's a 10-250, and the only reason I'm not sure of the version is because it's currently dismantled, and it's been so long since it's had a successful call-in that I don't even know if 3.1.5f was out the last time it called in.

Oh, and on 6.3... I'm taking a wait & see attitude. Actually, some form of hacking would be my only way to get an update without carting it to someone else's house to call in.


----------



## Takahashi

hey, ya know what? I know they're not very well known, but you're talking about faves? i heard this track. and it's like hearing the Yard Birds only better! anyways i'm totally into the Rave ups's version of "smoke stack" total tube tone! you could look on theraveups.com


----------



## RiP-HS-

Takahashi said:


> hey, ya know what? I know they're not very well known, but you're talking about faves? i heard this track. and it's like hearing the Yard Birds only better! anyways i'm totally into the Rave ups's version of "smoke stack" total tube tone! you could look on theraveups.com


What are you talking about?


----------



## RiP-HS-

well, 

I have upgraded my hard drive and I *THINK* it's zippered.
Problem is... I can't get my Linksys USB200M version 2 to connect. If I plug and unplug it a few times sometimes all 3 lights will come on, somtimes only the right f/h light and most often no lights at all. I can not ping the tivo nor telnet to it. I have read that it's good to go with zipper ver. 1.7 and up. When i was setting up zipper, the first time I set the wireless part up - when it didn't work, I redid zipper and said no to wireless and set up wired:
192.168.1.1 (router ip)
and assigned 192.168.1.109 to the tivo.

any suggestions? I have literally been at this for about 12 hours. first it was not copying the zipper_cd right, worked around that and now this... very frustrating. At least I have went from 35 hours to 238 hours, so at least one good thing has came out of it so far.

thanks in advance.


----------



## willardcpa

Darin said:


> Yes, it's certainly possible. It's just kind of a PITA due to where it's mounted, and the length of the cables. Of course, depending on how much "testing" needs to be done, it doesn't necessarily need to be tested in it's normal location. So anything is possible, just trying to minimize the time involved.
> 
> And yes, as you saw, it's a 10-250, and the only reason I'm not sure of the version is because it's currently dismantled, and it's been so long since it's had a successful call-in that I don't even know if 3.1.5f was out the last time it called in.
> 
> Oh, and on 6.3... I'm taking a wait & see attitude. Actually, some form of hacking would be my only way to get an update without carting it to someone else's house to call in.


OK, then on to what I would do if I were you. I did it this way on 3 SD DTivos myself and it worked fine.
Basically, I used Hinsdale to do the multidisk expansion. For you you would use your old image. Then put the disks back in the box and make sure it worked. I am unfamiliar with the Zippers procedure to use it to expand the drives, maybe that got added on after I did mine, or I just wanted to do it with Hinsdale first to make sure that it worked. (Come to think of it, I think that I was using one image on the three machines and had to go through the guided setup, clear and delete, call home, sequence. So that maybe why I went the route that I did). Anyway, since you would be using your own backup image it wouldn't need to go through guided setup.
Hinsdale it, put it back together, make sure that it boots up. I dont think that I even hooked mine up to the satellite, it will "fault out" if not, but it will let you see the Tivo menus etc, and after you look at system information, verify your hours are up then you are ready for step two.
Pull it back apart, put disk A in your 'puter and zip it. Then put it back in your tivo and fire it back up. I am pretty sure that at that point the zipper is pretty much asleep, the only thing that is really active is the part that activates the USB port. I am pretty sure that you can just go ahead and use it like a regular tivo until you get your USB/ethernet adapter. At that point, you can telnet into it and start up the enhancement script. I think that the only "problem" you will have in the iinterim is with the recording you make - I don't think that you can do some of the "extra" things with them as they will be encrypted. You can still watch them on the Dtivo, just can't "play" with them.
Like I said earlier this is just the way I did it. There is probably a better way, but hey, it worked for me. And I felt more comfortable with it since breaking it down gave me benchmarks to verify everything was functioning before I took the next step. What if you went the streamlined way and it didn't work - was it the zipper, the enhancement script, or your image that was not done correctly??


----------



## Darin

Excellent. That's great advice, and it makes sense. Assuming that it works with zipper "asleep" until I get my network adapter, I'll be set! I can certainly deal with not ever being able to do anything special with those recordings made in the interim. 

Thanks!


----------



## Finnstang

Darin said:


> Excellent. That's great advice, and it makes sense. Assuming that it works with zipper "asleep" until I get my network adapter, I'll be set! I can certainly deal with not ever being able to do anything special with those recordings made in the interim.
> 
> Thanks!


You can definitely use your HR10 until your USB adapter arrives. Once you install it, you need to reboot the TiVo for it to see it. The enhancement script will make your box ready to do the things we don't talk about here.


----------



## qdoggg

rbautch said:


> It does not "officially" work with 6.3 or 6.3a, but you can make it work with the few extra steps that I posted. If those are beyond your capabilities, then use a 3.1.5f image, run the Zipper, and then do a slice upgrade to 6.3.


Sorry, but can someone post a link where the "the few extra steps" are posted?

Or can someone add them to the Wiki...

TIA


----------



## robn77

Is there any significant difference between these versions of the boot disk?

I have version:
ptvlba48-4.02DD.iso

But I notice that there is this version
ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso

I know that it is only 5 bucks but do I need the later version?


----------



## cr33p

So i have been reading constantly for weeks to get myself up to speed on zippering 2 of my Dtivo's, I plan on doing both of them this weekend  One tivo I will start from scratch, the other has been up and running for a few yrs and has all its season passes, recording's, etc.

How can I 

1. Zipper my existing dual drive Tivo and save recordings, and season passes?

2. Can I just back up the Image and re use it as well? Or do I have to use a new Image? I currently have a bare image ready to use on the other tivo that is new.

Thanks


----------



## guillo

First of all, be nice, my first post. So if in the wrong place or wrong location I apologize. Second, sorry but I'm not an English native speaker, excuse the grammar. Here we go. I have done 3 previous Zipper install and all are well and running great. This 4th one is being a pain in the neck. All is well until after all is installed (TWP, Hackman, Network, etc). When I'm browsing through TWP, just cliking all links to ensure all is well and configured to my liking, out of the sudden I don't get a reply or the browser just hang with the hour glass. After that I just can't get FTP, Telnet, or web access. The only way to get back is to reformat the drive and start from scratch. I have done that 3 times. I first completelly wipe the drive to make sure nothing is left behind.

Before doing this post I read all over here and on DDB, and few other forums. I found few similar issues, but at the end they were not the same (or so I think). I can still ping, but that's about it. This is a DT RCA DVR80, all of the other ones I have done in the past were Philips 704s or Hughes HDVR2s. I have them all using wired connection to DUB-100E and then wireless with a DWL-G820. I checked to be sure all had their own static IP (all different) and all have unique MAC addresses.

When I first power the unit, after doing a fresh install, all works well, and I can get telnet, FTP, web, and all other goodies, but after few minutes or hours I'm back to square one. The tivo still works well and I can even do MRV to and from this Tivo, which makes things even more confusing. I follow instructions to the letter (well...I think so). Any advise, direction, suggestion, or any reply to this will be most welcome. I really puzzled. Oh, one thing different on this one is that I'm using the new Zipper 1 CD version, and for each version of Tivo I bought the right image and right boot cd. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SteelersFan

cr33p said:


> So i have been reading constantly for weeks to get myself up to speed on zippering 2 of my Dtivo's, I plan on doing both of them this weekend  One tivo I will start from scratch, the other has been up and running for a few yrs and has all its season passes, recording's, etc.
> 
> How can I
> 
> 1. Zipper my existing dual drive Tivo and save recordings, and season passes?
> 
> 2. Can I just back up the Image and re use it as well? Or do I have to use a new Image? I currently have a bare image ready to use on the other tivo that is new.
> 
> Thanks


1. Zipper the master only.
2. Yes you can reuse it.


----------



## rbautch

> Is there any significant difference between these versions of the boot disk?
> 
> I have version:
> ptvlba48-4.02DD.iso
> 
> But I notice that there is this version
> ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso
> 
> I know that it is only 5 bucks but do I need the later version?


The old version should be fine. The only difference I noticed is that the new version has updated kernels.


----------



## rbautch

> Sorry, but can someone post a link where the "the few extra steps" are posted?
> 
> Or can someone add them to the Wiki...
> 
> TIA


 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4414817&&#post4414817


----------



## RiP-HS-

This question was posted in another thread (which I will delete) but neither question was answered.


Literally ALL DAY yesterday was spent trying to zipper a SD-DVR40. I ended up Installing the instacake image first, then installed zipper (the zipper iso maker wasn't making a proper iso.) The zipper install seemed to go OK, the first go I said yes to wireless because I thought I would need to do it now for later. Once putting it all back together, my wired USB200M ver.2 did not work. I pulled the drive and reinstalled zipper over the top of the existing install. Still no networking...

My questions are:
~~~Would I be better off reinstalling the instacake cd again then rezippering or buying a different adapter for the networking end?
~~~Is there anyway to tell if zipper is sucessfully installed by looking at anything on the tivo screens, or do you have to be networked to even tell if the install is good?

Sucks to be so close, yet so far...

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

rezipper say no to wireless
when ready to add wireless you can re-configure that via tivoweb.


----------



## vMAC

rbautch said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4414817&&#post4414817


I read through this, the only problem is that I don't know how to recreate the symlinks and where or how to delete the a88.o file that you mention.

Also Gunny i see that you say to say no to wireless; should I also do this for my 6.3a even though I want to use wirelss on it?


----------



## rbautch

vMAC said:


> I read through this, the only problem is that I don't know how to recreate the symlinks and where or how to delete the a88.o file that you mention.
> 
> Also Gunny i see that you say to say no to wireless; should I also do this for my 6.3a even though I want to use wirelss on it?


See the last part of this post. Oddly enough, if you are using a wireless adapter, then say "yes" to the wireless question; if you are using a wired adapter say "no" to wireless. I honestly didn't think I'd have to account for people answering this question incorrectly. If you use a wireless adapter, make sure it's a compatible one.


----------



## spainmiami

Hey all

I have zippered/enhanced one S2. Thanx to all that made that possible. I know verbal gratuities can't go so far, but i've yet to run into a paypal donation button for the zipper, enhancement scripts, hackman or TWP, there's more but just to name a few that make tivo hacking so idiot friendly.

I would like to zipper another S2, this time it's a Philips DSR704 software v.3.1 and with service # 301 (1st 3 digits).

I wanted to put a InstantCake6.2 image instead of the 3.1 it already has (and yes I wanted to hack the 40gb hdd already in there and not do a backup of image, since I own a 

InstantCake6.2 and he doesn't care for a large hdd). If I do this, will the virging DSR704 loose its guide format/style and be replaced with the same type of guide that my Samsung S4040R got after I zippered it? Or will it 

keep it's same guide format. I ask because my roomate can't stand my guide and likes the one he has on his DSR704 and I can't stand that his virgin Tivo is still at 3.1 and that it does not even have dual buffers.

In short, I want to use intantcake6.2 and keep current Guide style format.

Also, I can opt to keep the recordings but will I be able to salvage it's current "season pass manager"?

I will hold of zippering until I can get reply on guide topic. Truthfully it's because i've yet to backup an image. Also, I searched about the guide question and found no solution or someone questioning same thing.


----------



## SteelersFan

Are you talking about the live TV guide? If so, updating to a different sw will NOT change your choices. 3.1 and 6.2 have the same two choices for guide styles. While in live TV press Guide then Info then scroll down to Style. 

A DSR704 with sw ver 3.1 does have dual tuner capability the same as any other S2 DTivo.

If you zipper the stock drive with 6.2 you will not lose recordings or any settings (SPs, WL's, Thumb ratings, etc). So I would force it to call in and update to 6.2 before zippering. If you reimage with IC you will lose everything.


----------



## RiP-HS-

Gunnyman said:


> rezipper say no to wireless
> when ready to add wireless you can re-configure that via tivoweb.


Should I redo the instacake too? The reason I ask - I already rezippered after the wireless incident and went through the wired set-up and still have none.

Thanks


----------



## robn77

rbautch said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4414817&&#post4414817


Just to verify before I start this with my HR10-250. I am already at an unhacked (but backed up) 6.3a. Do I need an image file to run this or am I good where I am?


----------



## SteelersFan

You're good to go!


----------



## sfmpilot

All, first off, thanks for all the help posted here. While it took me over two months to Zipper, two units, it had nothing to do with Zipper. I'd purchased two DSR704 discless boxes - the first one just wouldn't Zipper (would hang on welcome sometimes, sometimes GSOD, asked for a service password, etc. and all unpredictable). After sporadic attempts over a month or so, duh, I tried the other DSR 704 - everything perfect except it wouldn't accept the access card. After a thorough dousing with denatured alcohol, it finally accepted the card. And what to my wondering eyes should appear, but real live TV and all the neat Zipper features. 

So, the only word of caution here is that some of these discless boxes that are "refurbished" are not in very good shape (the first box is still at warranty service, and not sure if warranty will apply). If there's any way to check the hardware when funny problems occur, do that first, it's probably not a Zipper problem.

I've now Zippered one of the two DSR704 and my old RCA39, all took about 30 minutes when the hardware was working.

I do have a question, though. I am using on the nicely Zippered RCA39, an Airlink USB to Ethernet adapter and due to the location of the unit, want to use wireless. Since Series 2 DTivo's will not work with a USB wireless (worth repeating again), I have the Airlink hooked into a new Buffalo Ethernet Adapters (bridge). I can, immediately after powering up the Buffalo, telnet and access TWP on the unit. However, overnight it consistently looses the connectivity from a PC to get into the DTivo via TWP. I can see the bridge still on the network, but I can't get into the DTivo.

I'm not real savvy on networking, but understand a little bit. Any ideas on if this is an operator error or a Buffalo error?

Thanks again for all the excellent pointers in this post, but most of all the Zipper and ease of installation. Now that it's installed, I have to learn more about all the capability.


----------



## spainmiami

SteelersFan said:


> Are you talking about the live TV guide? If so, updating to a different sw will NOT change your choices. 3.1 and 6.2 have the same two choices for guide styles. While in live TV press Guide then Info then scroll down to Style.
> 
> A DSR704 with sw ver 3.1 does have dual tuner capability the same as any other S2 DTivo.
> 
> If you zipper the stock drive with 6.2 you will not lose recordings or any settings (SPs, WL's, Thumb ratings, etc). So I would force it to call in and update to 6.2 before zippering. If you reimage with IC you will lose everything.


Got it and thanx.

My next issue:

I have an extra 40gb hdd, and since I just want it zippered no need for a larger hdd for now, it won't let me.

After I enter 3 digit service #, and telling where hdx is, then I get error message that my hdd is not large enough. I don't recall reading about this. What's the min. size hdd I need?


----------



## Gunnyman

the trouble with 40 gig hard drives and 80- gigs for that matter and Tivo Images:
a hard drive's size is not the same across all manufacturers. The rule of thumb is to use a drive LARGER than the image you have.


----------



## addicted4life

I'm working on zippering a previously non-hacked hr10-250.

I bought a brand mew hard drive, and plan on shelfing the original that is still at 3.1.5f.

I feel pressured to get the new drive hacked and updated soon with the updates coming down as we speek.

I have purchased:
instantcake-hr10-1[1].2-3.1.5f-SE2
ptvlba48-4[1].04DD.iso
ptvnetHD-1[1].0.iso

I have downloaded the other tools mentioned in zipper instructions.

I have burned and hacked my drive yesterday without using the ptvnetHD file, and got everything working but networking via usb.

My main question for now is:
How or what do I do with the ptvnetHD.iso file I have ?? I realize I need it, but where does it go in my zipper cd ? Not sure if it replaces the ptvlba48.iso, or if I add the entire ptvnetHD.iso the the zipper cd.

Please help, I gotta get my High Def going before NFL on Sunday !
thanks in advance


----------



## sk33t3r

SteelersFan said:


> You're good to go!


So if I have a bone stock hr10-250 which just took the upgrade last night to 6.3a, can I run zipper on it with no other software needed so I can enjoy all the nice utilities you guys incorporated into zipper.

I have a dsr 6000 which i love, I may upgrade that so a dsr7000 and give my parents my dsr6000, they have never had a tivo and would love it. I am so addicted to it, that I wish my radio in my car had it, for whenI miss something and could go back.


----------



## rbautch

The Zipper does not work on 6.3. If you don't have recordings you want to keep, install 3.1.5f, run the Zipper, then do a slice upgrade to 6.3. The latest version of 3.1.5f Instantcake from PTVupgrade has the 6.3 slices already loaded.


----------



## SteelersFan

spainmiami said:


> Got it and thanx.
> 
> My next issue:
> 
> I have an extra 40gb hdd, and since I just want it zippered no need for a larger hdd for now, it won't let me.
> 
> After I enter 3 digit service #, and telling where hdx is, then I get error message that my hdd is not large enough. I don't recall reading about this. What's the min. size hdd I need?


Are you trying to Zipper a 40 gb drive that already has 6.2 on it? If so, say no to the image install.


----------



## SteelersFan

sk33t3r said:


> ... I am so addicted to it, that I wish my radio in my car had it, for whenI miss something and could go back.


+1
I always mentally want to rewind something if I miss what happened, even when I'm in the stands at my kids' ball games! I think they call this TS, "Tivo Syndrome".


----------



## wmldwilly

rbautch said:


> See the last part of this post. Oddly enough, if you are using a wireless adapter, then say "yes" to the wireless question; if you are using a wired adapter say "no" to wireless. I honestly didn't think I'd have to account for people answering this question incorrectly. If you use a wireless adapter, make sure it's a compatible one.


Just a thought...do y'all see yourselves moving toward a future where the scripts and zippers and instantcakes of the world install ALL the drivers, wireless or wired, to get closer to the U (universal) in USB? Or do the wireless and wired drivers spell trouble for one another? Enlighten us please.


----------



## wmldwilly

One thing I'm not clear on is if encryption was off before a slicer upgrade to 6.3a, will it still be off after all the rebooting is done and it's back up and running?


----------



## tall1

wmldwilly said:


> One thing I'm not clear on is if encryption was off before a slicer upgrade to 6.3a, will it still be off after all the rebooting is done and it's back up and running?


Nope. Tivoapp is replaced with the 6.3a upgrade. Tivoapp is the application that gets patched to disable this stuff.


----------



## Tim_K

I have Zippered several of my DirecTivos. My problem is that 2 of my units (HDVR2/SDDVR40) both keep losing the networking capabilities.

When I zippered them both (using separate images obviously), they both could be seen in MRV, accessed via telnet (bash prompt) and also on my HDCP Client listing on my Linksys router, but I cannot see them on my network now a few weeks later via any of these options.

They are both running wirelessly on my 802.11b wirelsss network using the Linksys USB11 v2.8 wireless USB network adapter.

(by the way....where on the Tivo v.6.2 Setup screen can I see the ip address listed or signal strength if there is one)

Any thoughts on why it would keep losing this connection? What are my options? Do I have to re-zipper (this is the second time this has happened on the SD-DVR40 as I have now Zippered it 2 times)?


Thanks!!!!


----------



## ttodd1

Tim_K said:


> When I zippered them both (using separate images obviously), they both could be seen in MRV, accessed via telnet (bash prompt) and also on my HDCP Client listing on my Linksys router, but I cannot see them on my network now a few weeks later via any of these options.
> 
> They are both running wirelessly on my 802.11b wirelsss network using the Linksys USB11 v2.8 wireless USB network adapter.


I cannot see mine either with my Linksys and they are wired. But with my wireless laptops I have had them "drop off the face of the earth" and the only way was to go into the router disable the wireless and then re enable it and it worked fine til the next time. Can you still see each on the other unit? If so then they are fine and not to worry.



Tim_K said:


> (by the way....where on the Tivo v.6.2 Setup screen can I see the ip address listed or signal strength if there is one)


No there is not.


----------



## steadicam

Hello All

I have a zippered RCA DVR 40 I had no problems with zippering the unit however I am having trouble with getting wireless working. I can get connection to Tivo via wired connection eg; bash and telnet and TWP. So when I go into TWP and try and change network to wireless it will work until the tivo reboots it then reverts to a wired connection.

Cant understand why this happens. Does anybody have this problem???

Erik


----------



## Tim_K

ttodd1,

Thanks for the response I will try your suggestion with the router settings. And no, I can't see these Tivos listed from the Now Playing List....


----------



## cr33p

Quick maybe stupid question, I just zippered and loaded a new fresh image to a new HDD on my DSR 704, everything loaded well, machine is up and running, have bash prompt, ran enhancement script, TWP is up and running. just one question?

1. How do I log on to the Tivo Via ftp ? So I can load MS_ftp? I use port 3105 correct? Whats the username and pass?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Gunnyman

ftp is port 21
mfs_ftp uses 3105
make the tivo read/write by typing rw at a bash prompt
there is no user/pass for ftp on tivo.


----------



## cr33p

Thanks a Bunch, hey one other quick question. What would you recommend? MS_ftp or tivo server? 

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

I love tivoserver myself.
I use it for video podcasts like dignation and rocketboom. I just have a symlink to my podcast folder in itunes.


----------



## cr33p

I see, so i want a program to use to get shows on my pc over to my Newly Zippered Tivo, im not too concerned about getting shows off of the Tivo. Would Tivo Server still be my best bet ? 

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

tivoserver is cool because it transcodes many formats including divx to tivo format.
Tivo sees tivoserver as another tivo on your network, and transfers shows via mrv.
pretty sweet.


----------



## tward_biteme1

Are D-Link DWL-G122 USB Wireless adapters compatible?

I just zippered a 300 GB hard drive, put it in the Tivo, but the D-Link Adapter doesn't seem to be working...

I did forget to put the adapter in on the first boot after zippering, is that a problem? I can re-zipper it if I have to, not a big deal....


----------



## ForrestB

I don't think that USB adapter is supported. FYI no 802.11g USB adapter works on a zippered Tivo. Here's the complete list of zipper supported adapters Zipper compatable USB adapters


----------



## tladle

Does the new 6.3 software for the HR10-250 support any of the *WIRELESS* USB Etnernet adapters?

If no, is there a way to use the NETGEAR FA120 adapter with something to get a wireless signal back to my wireless router?

I really don't want to run cat 5 through the house...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shortkud

As I mentioned before I zippered my new HR10-250. But now im having problems. It likes to reboot alot. I thought maybe I was causing to much stress so i stopped recording and doing anything stressfull but watching tivo and the reboots still happen. Ive searched all the messages in the kernel and tverr log for information. I forced that mfscheck and it came back with no errors. I ran a clear and delete everything, it took 2 or 3 hours.


Code:


Oct 8 05:23:18 (none) kernel: All reference counts are OK.
Oct 8 05:23:18 (none) kernel: mfscheck scan ends
Oct 8 05:23:18 (none) kernel: mfscheck: 0 fatal errors, 0 severe errors, 0 warnings.

This is what seems to be repeating alot in the log every restart.


Code:


Oct 8 04:32:37 (none) MyWorld[197]: WARNING: DENINED TUNER LOCK in Sig Strength
Oct 8 04:51:10 (none) FsRegion[190]: Free space too badly fragmented
Oct 8 05:01:32 (none) Recorder[190]: Kb per second too large 2626 DiskBehavior 5
Oct 8 05:13:18 (none) FsVolume[233]: Assert failed: false && "mfsassert" at fsassert_main.C line 40 in int fsassert_main(int, char**)
Oct 8 05:13:20 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[233]: false && "mfsassert" (int fsassert_main(int, char**), line 40 (fsassert_main.C))
Oct 8 05:13:20 (none) mfsassert[233]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread mfsassert <233> died due to signal -2
Oct 8 05:13:20 (none) mfsassert[233]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: d98e20 d7d00c 400750 e29520
Oct 8 05:13:20 (none) mfsassert[233]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Oct 8 05:13:20 (none) mfsassert[233]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Oct 8 05:14:44 (none) MfsDaemon[82]: Unable to initialize MFS
Oct 8 05:14:44 (none) MfsDaemon[82]: TIVO_ROOT is set -- exec'ing /tvbin/osdwriter
Oct 8 05:14:45 (none) MfsDaemon[82]: TIVO_ROOT is set -- exec'ing /tvbin/fsfix
Oct 8 05:16:27 (none) FsVolume[84]: Non-daemon Sync() by 84
Oct 8 05:16:28 (none) MFS[84]: volume marked as needing database cleanup

This also makes an appearance


Code:


Oct 8 04:17:50 (none) Mediaswitch0[187]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 0
Oct 8 04:17:50 (none) Mediaswitch0[187]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

As well as...



Code:


Reseting the video decoder since it appears to be frozen.

One thing I do notice is after it restarts the date in the log file is January 2nd until it changes back to the correct date. Is that normal or do I have some kind of dead battery? Any help is greatly appricated


----------



## Gunnyman

word on the street is that the wireless G adapter made by TiVo actually works.


----------



## Drewster

After several days' delay, my HDVR2 is now hacked with a 200GB Seagate DB35, Zippered with an InstantCake image. The call to DirecTV to re-authorize my card went OK, once I kept my mouth shut at the IVR prompt and got dumped into the automated system. When it said "if you have an error on your screen, enter it now" I entered 722 and my locals appeared within a few minutes. Happy!

However, I notice that now, nearly 16 hours later, the locals show up as LA5, LA7, etc. The call letters don't appear -- KTLA, etc. I don't remember if this is normal?


----------



## BigBearf

> The Zipper does not work on 6.3. If you don't have recordings you want to keep, install 3.1.5f, run the Zipper, then do a slice upgrade to 6.3. The latest version of 3.1.5f Instantcake from PTVupgrade has the 6.3 slices already loaded.


Russ, 
I did the install 3.1.5f, zipper and slice upgrade to 6.3a and maintained networking. I then ran tweak_uninstall.sh and then the lastest version of tweak.sh and got back most of the functionality that I had lost which was TWP and joe editor.

I don't think that I have backdoors enabled, permanent 30 sec Skip or the ability to dial-in over the internet but everything else seems to be working. I am happy with the speed and folders on several HR10s with HD sizes of 400GB to 750GB.

I thought that I would post my experience to date so that anyone else can let me know if they have found where to go from here.

Jeff


----------



## Gunnyman

Jeff.
The offsets for 30 second Skip and a few other things have been found and are in a huge thread of collected info regarding 6.3 over at DDB. As of yet, there's no superpatch for 6.3.


----------



## Gunnyman

Drewster said:


> After several days' delay, my HDVR2 is now hacked with a 200GB Seagate DB35, Zippered with an InstantCake image. The call to DirecTV to re-authorize my card went OK, once I kept my mouth shut at the IVR prompt and got dumped into the automated system. When it said "if you have an error on your screen, enter it now" I entered 722 and my locals appeared within a few minutes. Happy!
> 
> However, I notice that now, nearly 16 hours later, the locals show up as LA5, LA7, etc. The call letters don't appear -- KTLA, etc. I don't remember if this is normal?


Yeah that's normal 
Mine are grv4 grv7 etc.


----------



## Drewster

Gunnyman said:


> Yeah that's normal
> Mine are grv4 grv7 etc.


Coolness. Thanks, Gunny and rbautch for a great tool!

Now I just need to wait for all my shows' guide data to flow in.


----------



## jjn

tladle said:


> Does the new 6.3 software for the HR10-250 support any of the *WIRELESS* USB Etnernet adapters?
> 
> If no, is there a way to use the NETGEAR FA120 adapter with something to get a wireless signal back to my wireless router?
> 
> I really don't want to run cat 5 through the house...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, I'm using this http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...8&Pn=P_330WC_4_Port_Wireless_Broadband_Router with a FA120 and it works great to transfer between HR10's and/or the PC.


----------



## rbautch

BigBearf said:


> Russ,
> I did the install 3.1.5f, zipper and slice upgrade to 6.3a and maintained networking. I then ran tweak_uninstall.sh and then the lastest version of tweak.sh and got back most of the functionality that I had lost which was TWP and joe editor.
> 
> I don't think that I have backdoors enabled, permanent 30 sec Skip or the ability to dial-in over the internet but everything else seems to be working. I am happy with the speed and folders on several HR10s with HD sizes of 400GB to 750GB.
> 
> I thought that I would post my experience to date so that anyone else can let me know if they have found where to go from here.
> 
> Jeff


The patches for tivoapp to enable backdoors, 30-sec skip, and disable encryption are posted in the 6.3 uprade thread.


----------



## tward_biteme1

ForrestB said:


> I don't think that USB adapter is supported. FYI no 802.11g USB adapter works on a zippered Tivo. Here's the complete list of zipper supported adapters Zipper compatable USB adapters


Even if it says it is compatible with 802.11b?

I'll look for one on the list anyway! Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1

tward_biteme1 said:


> Even if it says it is compatible with 802.11b?
> 
> I'll look for one on the list anyway! Thanks.


A G *adapter* may be compatable with a B *network* but without drivers it isn't going to work at all.


----------



## tladle

jjn said:


> Yes, I'm using this http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...8&Pn=P_330WC_4_Port_Wireless_Broadband_Router with a FA120 and it works great to transfer between HR10's and/or the PC.


So basically you're just using another router to send the signal to the router that your Internet and PC connection is on?


----------



## jjn

You need to have the ZyXel set to bridge mode.


----------



## tladle

Gunnyman said:


> word on the street is that the wireless G adapter made by TiVo actually works.


Can anybody confirm that the Tivo Wireless G adapter works on the HR10-250?


----------



## Gunnyman

tladle said:


> Can anybody confirm that the Tivo Wireless G adapter works on the HR10-250?


Folks at Deal database and dvr playground are saying the Tivo wireless G works on 6.3 software


----------



## qdoggg

The Zipper said:


> Note: If you have an HR10-250 Tivo that was recently upgraded to 6.3(a)
> software, DO NOT attempt to run the Zipper on it. Instead, download the 3.1.5f
> image from PTVupgrade here, and let The Zipper install it as described below.
> Since PTVupgrade's 3.1.5f image already has 6.3a slices loaded on it, you can
> run The Slicer to upgrade your hacked installation to 6.3a. Copy The Slicer to the
> zipper_tools directory on your PC, and The Zipper will copy it to your Tivo for
> you.


So installing 3.1.5f over a recently installed upgraded 6.3a won't affect existing recordings?


----------



## wmldwilly

rbautch said:


> The patches for tivoapp to enable backdoors, 30-sec skip, and disable encryption are posted in the 6.3 uprade thread.


WooHoo! Would you be willing to share a post number??


----------



## rbautch

qdoggg said:


> So installing 3.1.5f over a recently installed upgraded 6.3a won't affect existing recordings?


It will overwrite them. If you have recordings you want to keep, here are your options:
1. Get the recordings off your tivo, then go to 3.1.5f. 
2. Wait for the next version of the Zipper that works with 6.3. 
3. Try to get to make the current Zipper work with 6.3. This is not for beginners, and I posted some of the issues you'll need to deal with here recently.


----------



## jjn

wmldwilly said:


> WooHoo! Would you be willing to share a post number??


#691


----------



## Tim_K

Tim_K said:


> I have Zippered several of my DirecTivos. My problem is that 2 of my units (HDVR2/SDDVR40) both keep losing the networking capabilities.
> 
> When I zippered them both (using separate images obviously), they both could be seen in MRV, accessed via telnet (bash prompt) and also on my HDCP Client listing on my Linksys router, but I cannot see them on my network now a few weeks later via any of these options.
> 
> They are both running wirelessly on my 802.11b wirelsss network using the Linksys USB11 v2.8 wireless USB network adapter.
> 
> (by the way....where on the Tivo v.6.2 Setup screen can I see the ip address listed or signal strength if there is one)
> 
> Any thoughts on why it would keep losing this connection? What are my options? Do I have to re-zipper (this is the second time this has happened on the SD-DVR40 as I have now Zippered it 2 times)?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Any other recommendations/thoughts on why I would lose the network connection and MRVafter it originally worked when I first zippered these units?...........Gunny..........rbautch?


----------



## ttodd1

Got a phoneline plugged into them.


----------



## jginaz

I zippered a disk using v2.0 for my HR10-250 using a PTVUpgrade image. Everything went OK without any error messages as far as I can tell. I said no to wireless. I have a Airlink ASOHOUSB adapter. The TIVO works well for reception. The network doesn't work. I get this:
ifconfig -a
lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

I've read quite a few posts and see reference to /etc/hotplug/usb.map but I don't have this directory or file. I this necessary? I thought zipper with this adapter would work "out of the box", but doesn't seem to. Any help will be appreciated.

Jay


----------



## bnm81002

I zippered both my Philips DTivo 704 units today and it went FLAWLESSLY, I just followed the instructions as it was written and got both DTivo's networked with the Linksys USB200M adapters(Version 1) and installed the enhancement scripts as well, I upgraded both units to a larger hard drive and didn't need the 6.2 image in my "tools disk folder" cause I used the image off the original hard drives, so now I have a 220 hour zippered DTivo and a 354 hour zippered DTivo both networked and soon to be "tivoserved" as well and the forbidden "extraction" hack too  

I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A BIG THANK YOU TO GUNNYMAN AND RBAUTCH AND OTHERS THAT HELP MAKE THE ZIPPER AND THE ENHANCEMENT SCRIPTS POSSIBLE FOR PEOPLE LIKE ME TO HACK MY DTIVO UNITS :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rbautch

jginaz said:


> I zippered a disk using v2.0 for my HR10-250 using a PTVUpgrade image. Everything went OK without any error messages as far as I can tell. I said no to wireless. I have a Airlink ASOHOUSB adapter. The TIVO works well for reception. The network doesn't work. I get this:
> ifconfig -a
> lo Link encap:Local Loopback
> inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
> RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
> 
> I've read quite a few posts and see reference to /etc/hotplug/usb.map but I don't have this directory or file. I this necessary? I thought zipper with this adapter would work "out of the box", but doesn't seem to. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Jay


It should work out of the box - I have one of those adapters myself. You don't need the usb.map file if you are running 3.1.5f software. Do you get a link light on your adapter? A few things to check:

1. Make sure the network startup commands (they start with ifconfig) appear in your author file, and the ipaddress and the router ip are correct. 
2. Make sure insmod commands appear in your author file to load the drivers.
3. Look in /lib/modules to confirm there is a symlink from ax8817x.o to usbnet.o. 
4. Use ls -l view the dates on the drivers in /lib/modules. Confirm the backported drivers were installed by checking the dates on the following modules: ehci-hcd.o usb-ohci.o usbnet.o pegasus.o usbcore.o. The dates should be different than the rest of the modules.
5. Make sure the IP you choose is in the same subnet as your router IP address.
6. Confirm that your network uses the 255.255.255.0 subnet mask, and that there aren't any firewalls preventing your connection.

Later this week, I'll do a test with the PTV image and my Airlink ASOHOUSB adapter to see if there's any other interaction preventing your connection. I ran it just last week with my Airlink AGIGAUSB adapter and it worked fine.


----------



## jginaz

rbautch, first thanks for the help. I understand you are the man and are proving it.
Here is the lines from my rc.sysinit.author:
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.150 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.2.1

I added the ehci-hcd.o to try to get things working. My subnet is 192.168.2.x and my router is correct. I guess the ax8817x.0 is extraneous because it looks like there is a symlink between it and usbcore.o:
lsmod
Module Size Used by Not tainted
ax8817x 11792 0 (unused)
usbcore 101936 0 [ax8817x]
ehci-hcd 480 0 (unused)
Maybe the symlink is to an old version of the ax8817x? I'll re-establish the link if I can figure out how to delete it.
Thanks again I gotta get this working before Thurs when the better half returns.

Jay


----------



## rbautch

The symlink should be from ax8817x.o to usbnet.o, not usbcore.o. I assume you just entered in wrong in your post? The symlink is necessary since support for ax drivers are inherent to the backport of usbnet.o.


----------



## jginaz

I guess there isn't a symlink to usbcore.o judging by the ls -l below. I created a symlink between usbnet.o and ax8817x.o and insmodded usbnet.o and then did an ifconfig eth0... but it didn't help:

Local_Home-bash# ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.150 netmask 255.255.255.0
SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
eth0: unknown interface: No such device
SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

Local_Home-bash# ls -l usb*
-rwxrwxrwx 1 15633 root 35684 Oct 9 06:28 usb-ohci.o
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 46916 Feb 24 2005 usb-storage.o
-rwxrwxrwx 1 15633 root 163078 Oct 9 06:28 usbcore.o
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Oct 10 02:59 usbnet.o -> ax8817x.o
The result of the insmod is this:
Local_Home-bash# lsmod
Module Size Used by Not tainted
usbnet 11792 0 (unused)
ax8817x 11792 0 (unused)
usbcore 101936 0 [usbnet ax8817x]
ehci-hcd 480 0 (unused)
P.S. the lights are lit on the USB adapter, but not on the router


----------



## rbautch

Here is my lsmod from a 6.2 box:


Code:


Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
ax8817x                28096   1
usb-ohci               23888   0 (unused)
usbcore               101936   0 [ax8817x usb-ohci]
router                 66896  36
therm                   1488   0
fan                     2240   0
ideturbo                5216   1
irblast                 3792   0 (unused)
brcmdrv-rb           1228256 134
cobra                  91264   4
oslink                 26112  12
ircatch                26832   2
i2c_Series2            14320   0 [therm fan cobra]
modemtty_Series2        4896   1
fpga                    1920   2
tivoconfig               960   0 (unused)

and here is an ls -l


Code:


-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        18736 Feb 24  2005 af_packet.o
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           21 Oct  5 22:09 ax8817x.o -> /lib/modules/usbnet.o
drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         1024 Oct  5 22:09 backups-orig
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         5992 Feb 24  2005 bcm7315tty.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1181380 Feb 24  2005 brcmdrv-7315.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1393628 Feb 24  2005 brcmdrv-rb.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        46748 Feb 24  2005 cdrom.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       123148 Feb 24  2005 cobra.o
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       114987 Oct  5 22:09 drivers2.4.20.tgz
-rwxrwxrwx    1 15633    root         1500 Sep  7 04:28 ehci-hcd.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4600 Feb 24  2005 fan.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3140 Feb 24  2005 fanstub.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        47792 Feb 24  2005 fat.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3984 Feb 24  2005 fpga.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        20588 Feb 24  2005 i2c_Gen04.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        20024 Feb 24  2005 i2c_Series2.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         8216 Feb 24  2005 ideturbo.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         6592 Feb 24  2005 irblast.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         8084 Feb 24  2005 irblast_Gen04.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        42756 Feb 24  2005 ircatch-atmel.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        36596 Feb 24  2005 ircatch.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        36532 Feb 24  2005 ircatch_Gen04.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        30532 Feb 24  2005 isofs.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        27040 Feb 24  2005 kaweth.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        35680 Feb 24  2005 kfirm.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        34648 Feb 24  2005 kfirm_Gen04.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         7764 Feb 24  2005 modemtty_Gen04.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         7784 Feb 24  2005 modemtty_Series2.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        10468 Feb 24  2005 msdos.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        28668 Feb 24  2005 oslink.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        15888 Feb 24  2005 p80211.o
-rwxrwxrwx    1 15633    root        29528 Sep  7 04:30 pegasus.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        87208 Feb 24  2005 prism2_usb.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        17092 Feb 24  2005 router.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        15712 Feb 24  2005 rtl8150.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        96344 Feb 24  2005 scsi_mod.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        20992 Feb 24  2005 sd_mod.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        44740 Feb 24  2005 sg.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        11956 Feb 24  2005 si9190.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        24084 Feb 24  2005 sr_mod.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3000 Feb 24  2005 therm.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2920 Feb 24  2005 tivo_pwmdrv.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2088 Feb 24  2005 tivoconfig.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        16464 Feb 24  2005 tvinput.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        25144 Feb 24  2005 tvinput_Gen04.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        17400 Feb 24  2005 tvinput_falcon.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         8572 Feb 24  2005 ubuddy.o
-rwxrwxrwx    1 15633    root        35684 Sep  7 04:28 usb-ohci.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        44444 Feb 24  2005 usb-storage.o
-rwxrwxrwx    1 15633    root       163078 Sep  7 04:28 usbcore.o
-rwxrwxrwx    1 15633    root        43736 Sep  7 04:30 usbnet.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        18372 Feb 24  2005 vfat.o
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       189784 Feb 24  2005 vnetusba.o

Note that your symlink is going the wrong way.


----------



## rbautch

Also, don't try to insmod ehci-hcd.o. ehci-hcd.o is built in to the backported usbcore.o, so if you insmod usbcore.o and ehci-hcd.o, it could cause problems.

If the lights are lit on your adapter, it's probably a firewall issue.


----------



## jginaz

rbautch,
I grovel at your feet! reversing the symlink did the trick. So the question is... why didn't zipper create this link?


----------



## rbautch

It should have. Here are the lines from the Zipper that do it:


Code:


mv /tivo/lib/modules/ax8817x.o /tivo/lib/modules/backups-orig
cd /tivo/lib/modules
ln -s usbnet.o ax8817x.o

Can you confirm that the original ax8817x.o is in your /lib/modules/backups-orig directory?


----------



## jginaz

Looks like it isn't there:
Local_Home-bash# ls -l
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28472 Feb 24 2005 pegasus.o
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 35684 Jan 2 1970 usb-ohci.o
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 163078 Jan 2 1970 usbcore.o
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 41660 Jan 2 1970 usbnet.o


----------



## rbautch

That would explain why the symlink never ran. It only gets run if an existing ax8817x.o is found. If you can, please restore the PTVupgrade 3.1.5f image and see if ax8817x.o is part of the stock drivers in /lib/modules.


----------



## jginaz

I may be able to try that tomorrow. I have a somewhat flaky disk that I can load up with the image and look at the files on a PC. I'd hate to take apart the TIVO now that is is working. Thanks again. Now for research on 6.3a and slicers.

Jay


----------



## taozeo

thanks


----------



## Finnstang

you're welcome


----------



## tward_biteme1

ForrestB said:


> I don't think that USB adapter is supported. FYI no 802.11g USB adapter works on a zippered Tivo. Here's the complete list of zipper supported adapters Zipper compatable USB adapters


These are not the easiest adapters to find.... Anyone know which one is easiest to find?


----------



## Finnstang

Have you checked Ebay?


----------



## tward_biteme1

Finnstang said:


> Have you checked Ebay?


One guy has a lot of DWL-122, but As-Is, All Sales final... 29.99 + 4.99 shipping...
Just don't know if I trust that or not... Might just have to try it!


----------



## Finnstang

tward_biteme1 said:


> One guy has a lot of DWL-122, but As-Is, All Sales final... 29.99 + 4.99 shipping...
> Just don't know if I trust that or not... Might just have to try it!


Have you tried sending him an email and asking if they work?


----------



## cr33p

What's everyones opinion on the wired dub-e100 ? I see they are on sale @ tiger for 7.99 receritified. But I see that the netgear is the most popular, is there a difference in speed between the 2. I really like the price on the d link model.

Thanks


----------



## Rathgar2

I also have the Airlink ASOHOUSB adapter and cannot seem to get the networking up on my SD-DVR40. I bought the PTVnet disc and ran it on my newly upgraded Tivo (40gb to 250GBx2) but I cannot locate the IP address on my network. I ran a IP address search using a program called "Advanced IP Scanner 1.5" I got from here: http://www.tucows.com/preview/267216

I cannot seem to be able to tell if the PTVNet disc actually opened the USB ports. I get the green LED's lit up so I think it did the job but I cannot get any further. Is the Airlink adapter not supported? I'll study the rest of the instruction that you have listed, but right now they are pretty Greek to me. I just wanted to give a shout that I am having trouble with this too.


----------



## rbautch

Rathgar2 said:


> I also have the Airlink ASOHOUSB adapter and cannot seem to get the networking up on my SD-DVR40. I bought the PTVnet disc and ran it on my newly upgraded Tivo (40gb to 250GBx2) but I cannot locate the IP address on my network. I ran a IP address search using a program called "Advanced IP Scanner 1.5" I got from here: http://www.tucows.com/preview/267216
> 
> I cannot seem to be able to tell if the PTVNet disc actually opened the USB ports. I get the green LED's lit up so I think it did the job but I cannot get any further. Is the Airlink adapter not supported? I'll study the rest of the instruction that you have listed, but right now they are pretty Greek to me. I just wanted to give a shout that I am having trouble with this too.


PTVnet does not support the Airlink adapters, but the Zipper does.


----------



## tward_biteme1

Finnstang said:


> Have you tried sending him an email and asking if they work?


Basically he states:

"These are refurbished white open box units. We got a huge stock on these adapters from a warehouse's closeout liquidation. Currently we have hundreds of them available."

"Cosmetically all adapters are in excellent condition. The white factory box contains Dongle, driver cd, cable and warranty card. These will be shipped in their original boxes."

"The only Test we have performed on these adapters is hooked them to a usb port and confirmed the power and and wifi connectivity lights come on. No other test is performed on the functionality of these adapters."

--- They have almost all good feedback, so I'll probably give them a try ---


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> What's everyones opinion on the wired dub-e100 ? I see they are on sale @ tiger for 7.99 receritified. But I see that the netgear is the most popular, is there a difference in speed between the 2. I really like the price on the d link model.
> 
> Thanks


If you plan to extract or transfer shows regularly, then I'd step up to a USB 2.0 adapter. Fry's sells the Airlink adapters almost as cheaply.


----------



## cr33p

rbautch
According to the detailed specs the Dub-e100 adapter is USB 2.0 compliant??


----------



## jkrell

rbautch said:


> If you plan to extract or transfer shows regularly, then I'd step up to a USB 2.0 adapter. Fry's sells the Airlink adapters almost as cheaply.


The DUB-E100 is USB 2.0, and they work very well with all 4 of my zippered DirecTiVos -- two HR10-250s and two DSR7Ks.

My question, however, is whether the DUB-E100 is supported by 6.3(a)??? I am thinking of using the slicer to upgrade my units to it, but I'm nervous about losing network connectivity.


----------



## rbautch

Here is a list of adapters that is supported by both the Zipper and 6.3a without using the backported drivers.


Code:


product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
product 0b95 1720 Intellinet/ST Lab USB Ethernet
product 2001 1a00 DLink DUB-E100

Note that the DUB-E100 is the original version, not the "revision B1" commonly sold in stores today. Rev B1 will work when you Zipper your tivo with 3.1.5f, but when you run the slicer, you'd have to copy the drivers over and modify the usb.map file. If you're confident in your abilities, you can search TCF for instructions on how to do that, otherwise stick with a compatible adapter on the list above. Ask the Ebay seller if it's a rev B1 adapter. Also note that the Linksys USB200M has been supplanted in stores by "version 2", which also requires the backported drivers.


----------



## jkrell

rbautch said:


> Note that the DUB-E100 is the original version, not the "revision B1" commonly sold in stores today. Rev B1 will work when you Zipper your tivo with 3.1.5f, but when you run the slicer, you'd have to copy the drivers over and modify the usb.map file.


Thanks, rbautch!

Any idea how to tell from the actual adapter what rev it is? I have four of these puppies, obviously no boxes or documentation left since I've been using them for several months now. While I am not sure I want to use the slicer to upgrade just yet (still too many problems at this point), I'd like to be ready when things get a little safer.

Is the original rev of the DUB-E100 a USB 1.1 adapter? Or are all revs USB 2.0? I do know that mine are USB 2.0, at least according to Newegg.com, where I bought them.


----------



## rbautch

jkrell said:


> Thanks, rbautch!
> 
> Any idea how to tell from the actual adapter what rev it is? I have four of these puppies, obviously no boxes or documentation left since I've been using them for several months now. While I am not sure I want to use the slicer to upgrade just yet (still too many problems at this point), I'd like to be ready when things get a little safer.
> 
> Is the original rev of the DUB-E100 a USB 1.1 adapter? Or are all revs USB 2.0? I do know that mine are USB 2.0, at least according to Newegg.com, where I bought them.


I don't know how to tell if it's a rev B1. Presumably, it would be written on the adapter somewhere. If you've been using them for several months without backported drivers, then they are not rev B1. If you have a serial cable, you can watch the console output for the vendor code when it loads. All dub-100 adapters are USB 2.0 - I misspoke before.

I wouldn't worry too much about the slicer. PTVupgrade fixed the issues they had with it early on. I've tested myself on a fresh Zipper install, and it works fine.


----------



## cr33p

Note that the DUB-E100 is the original version, not the "revision B1" commonly sold in stores today. Rev B1 will work when you Zipper your tivo with 3.1.5f, but when you run the slicer, you'd have to copy the drivers over and modify the usb.map file. If you're confident in your abilities, you can search TCF for instructions on how to do that, otherwise stick with a compatible adapter on the list above. Ask the Ebay seller if it's a rev B1 adapter. Also note that the Linksys USB200M has been supplanted in stores by "version 2", which also requires the backported drivers.[/QUOTE]

Rbautch,
I have a DSR704, I can use this model correct ?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1734053&sku=D700-2107

I dont know how I would know what rev it is and if it would matter in my case. Has anyone performed test's to determin which adapters are the best to use, or is it more which adapters are compatible?
Thanks


----------



## rbautch

No way to tell what flavor it is, but since you're not using 6.3 sofware, it won't matter to you. The Zipper will install the necessary drivers (courtesy of Jamie) and make the required modifications to usb.map for any of the following wired adapters to work:


Code:


    product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
    product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
    product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB
    product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
    product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
    product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
    product 2001 1a00 D-Link DUB-E100
    [B]product 2001 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1[/B]
    product 0411 0001 Melco LUA-TX
    product 0411 0005 Melco LUA-TX
    product 0411 0009 Melco LUA2-TX
    product 045e 007a Microsoft MN-110
    product 049f 8511 Compaq iPAQ Networking 10/100
    product 04bb 0904 IO Data USB ET/TX
    product 04bb 0913 IO Data USB ET/TX-S
    product 0846 1020 NETGEAR FA101
    product 0506 4601 3Com 3C460B
    product 050d 0121 Belkin F5D5050
    product 056e 200c Laneed LD-USB/TX
    product 056e 4002 Laneed LD-USB/TX
    product 056e 400b Laneed LD-USB/TX
    product 056e abc1 Laneed LD-USB/T
    product 05cc 3000 Elsa Micolink USB2Ethernet
    product 066b 200c Linksys USB10TX
    product 066b 2202 Linksys USB10TX
    product 066b 2203 Linksys USB100TX
    product 066b 2204 Linksys USB100TX
    product 066b 2206 Linksys USB
    product 066b 400b Linksys USB100TX
    product 067c 1001 SpeedStream USB
    product 0707 0200 SMC 202 USB
    product 07a6 0986 ADMtek AN986
    product 07a6 8511 ADMtek ADM8511
    product 07aa 0004 Correga FEther USB-TX
    product 07b8 110c D-Link 110c
    product 07b8 200c D-Link 200c
    product 07b8 4002 D-Link DU-E100
    product 07b8 4004 D-Link 4004
    product 07b8 4007 D-Link 4007
    product 07b8 400b D-Link 400b
    product 07b8 400c D-Link 400c
    product 07b8 4102 D-Link 4102
    product 07b8 4104 D-Link 4104
    product 07b8 abc1 D-Link DU-E10
    product 07c9 b100 Allied Telesyn Int. AT-USB100
    product 083a 1046 Accton USB 10/100
    product 083a 5046 SpeedStream USB 10/100
    product 08d1 0003 smartBridges smartNIC 2 PnP
    product 08dd 0986 Billionton USB-100
    product 08dd 0987 Billionton USBLP-100
    product 08dd 0988 Billionton USBEL-100
    product 08dd 8511 Billionton USBE-100
    product 0951 000a Kingston KNU101TX
    product 0e66 400c Hawking UF100
    product 15e8 9100 SOHOware NUB100
    product 2001 200c D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4001 D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4002 D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4003 D-Link DSB-650TX-PNA
    product 2001 400b D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4102 D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 abc1 D-Link DSB-650
    product 0bda 8150 RTL8150 device
    product 0411 0012 Melco RTL8150 device


----------



## jkrell

rbautch said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the slicer. PTVupgrade fixed the issues they had with it early on. I've tested myself on a fresh Zipper install, and it works fine.


Well, there's one thing I do quite frequently that we're not allowed to talk about here that I'm worried I won't be able to do after going to 6.3(a). So, the networking connectivity stuff is really only half the battle for me.


----------



## Rathgar2

rbautch said:


> PTVnet does not support the Airlink adapters, but the Zipper does.


Ach! I wasted $20 then?! I knew I should have just put in the little bit of time to do the Zipper. "I say old boy you are half-way intelligent and could pull it off, but you took the lazy route and bought the PTVNet ISO and now are stuck with it.

I confess I am a newbie and have been learning a great deal on this for the last month. Let me chronicle my successes and then arrive at my roadblocks. 
I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 35hr TiVo and have successfully backed up the OS with the PTVLB48 MFSTools Disk and installed a Seagate 250GB HDD to replace the dinky 40GB Original disk. During this operation I also installed the extra HDD bracket I got from 9thtee.com and after making certain my new 250GB disk worked I then added the second disk to the mix and then copied my old content to the new pair. Successful and stressful! Wow I totally thought that I would break it. Now instead of 35hrs I now have 447hrs or recording time! I outline this to illustrate that although I am a noob I can read manuals and research questions and follow instructions. Admittedly I find this way of learning very hard, I learn faster by hearing the instructions.

What I have had to learn next has been to understand how to manage my network and IP addresses which has always been a weak spot in my computer knowledge. So I has been able to get my Dell PC and my IMac system to link up via FTP (as part of my Learning to access my TiVo the same way.)
I bought and burnt the ISO for the PTVNet but have run into obstacles. The PTVNet seemed to run very smoothly and fast since I did not need to InstantCake my TiVo. At first I did not have my Ethernet Cable nor USB adapter with me to test the system to see if the USB ports were indeed working. So I had to come back to the project after a day or two and attempt to bring the system online onto the network.

No Love. No IP. No Ping.

I D/L'ed first the "Angry IP Scanner" and then tried another one called, "Advanced IP Scanner" and could not find the TiVo. I can't actually tell if the PTVNet actually opened the USB ports. Then I read more of the support thread and found that the Linksys USB200M is v2 (version2) adapter does not work. I returned it to CompUSA and found out they had no other wired adapters. Then I mistakenly got a USB 1.1 TrendNet model from Fry's, so that has got to go back. Now I have a Suba adapter (not tested yet) and one Airlink ASOHOUSB model. I found a couple of threads that seemed to indicate that it should work:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4464995&highlight=Airlink+ASOHOUSB#post4464995

I know I could get the NetGear FA120 online, but I was impatient and wanted to get on with the show. Now it looks like my impatience has worked against me because now I have had to go back and forth to various stores looking for an adapter that no one now carries. So now from what I've read I either have to run PTVNet as a force install or it could be that the Airlink is just not gonna fly just like the Linksys V2 couldnt. It also just occurred to me that I have not actually powered down my TiVo before having tried the Airlink. Ugghh.

Now after all of this I will be starting over and try to Zipper my TiVo, thanks for the reply.


----------



## rbautch

Rathgar2 said:


> Ach! I wasted $20 then?!


That's a small price to pay for how much you've learned. I myself have completely fried 2 Tivos by dragging a cable across the power supply. PTVnet is still the easiest route to get up and running as long as you purchase a compatible adapter - only available online. If you want to give the Zipper a shot, the Airlink adapter should work fine.


----------



## Rathgar2

rbautch said:


> That's a small price to pay for how much you've learned. I myself have completely fried 2 Tivos by dragging a cable across the power supply. PTVnet is still the easiest route to get up and running as long as you purchase a compatible adapter - only available online. If you want to give the Zipper a shot, the Airlink adapter should work fine.


Ouch! 2 TiVo's fried. Thanks again, One last question, if I attempt to use the Zipper I can use the backup I created instead of the InstantCake image right? Also using the Zipper does not mean that I'll have to wipe my drives clean of conent, right?


----------



## EnderWiggin1001

I have Zippered a DSR7000 and I was wondering what to expect as far as my MRV experience to be. 

I only have the one DSR7000 Zippered and when I look at the Now Playing HMO options I am prompetd for a server name. I don't have a HMO server on the network.

What aI am really looking for is what should I expect to do with the DSR7000 and PCs on the home network? Can I view or tranfers recorded shows from the DTV DSR7000 on the PCs?

Will I need to transfer the recorded shows to the PCs for local viewing in Media Player (windows boxes)? If transfers are required what is the easiest way for the members of my family to do so?

Are there any "server apps" to install on the DSR7000 to allow MRV between the DSR7000 and PCs rather than other Tivos?


----------



## jginaz

rbautch said:


> That would explain why the symlink never ran. It only gets run if an existing ax8817x.o is found. If you can, please restore the PTVupgrade 3.1.5f image and see if ax8817x.o is part of the stock drivers in /lib/modules.


I created a disk using zipper and PTV image for the 10-250 and got the same results, no ax8817x.o in the /lib/modules/backups-orig directory.

Jay


----------



## SteelersFan

EnderWiggin1001 said:


> I have Zippered a DSR7000 and I was wondering what to expect as far as my MRV experience to be.
> 
> I only have the one DSR7000 Zippered and when I look at the Now Playing HMO options I am prompetd for a server name. I don't have a HMO server on the network.
> 
> What aI am really looking for is what should I expect to do with the DSR7000 and PCs on the home network? Can I view or tranfers recorded shows from the DTV DSR7000 on the PCs?
> 
> Will I need to transfer the recorded shows to the PCs for local viewing in Media Player (windows boxes)? If transfers are required what is the easiest way for the members of my family to do so?
> 
> Are there any "server apps" to install on the DSR7000 to allow MRV between the DSR7000 and PCs rather than other Tivos?


For "HMO" type apps, search here for Tivoserver and Java HMO. Go to tivo.com and look for Tivo Desktop (simpler, less functional than Java HMO). Also see my sig and google. 
For MRV you need another Tivo. Also, Tivoserver will show up in your NPL as a DVR when you get it set up.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Here is a list of adapters that is supported by both the Zipper and 6.3a without using the backported drivers.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
> product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
> product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
> product 0b95 1720 Intellinet/ST Lab USB Ethernet
> product 2001 1a00 DLink DUB-E100
> 
> Note that the DUB-E100 is the original version, not the "revision B1" commonly sold in stores today. Rev B1 will work when you Zipper your tivo with 3.1.5f, but when you run the slicer, you'd have to copy the drivers over and modify the usb.map file. If you're confident in your abilities, you can search TCF for instructions on how to do that, otherwise stick with a compatible adapter on the list above. Ask the Ebay seller if it's a rev B1 adapter. Also note that the Linksys USB200M has been supplanted in stores by "version 2", which also requires the backported drivers.


Russ, 
will the DUB-E100(either the original or rev B1 version) work on a DTivo Philips unit that was zippered with version 2.0? can I just replace my Linksys USB200M with that adapter and it will work right out of the box? thanks


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> Russ,
> will the DUB-E100(either the original or rev B1 version) work on a DTivo Philips unit that was zippered with version 2.0? can I just replace my Linksys USB200M with that adapter and it will work right out of the box? thanks


Yes and yes.


----------



## Rathgar2

OK I see the answer to my second question in a different thread that you answered. I guess that the path of least resistance is to just order the Netgear FA150 and wait for it to come. I gotta say though that you fellas are rather clever for tinkering this all for the rest of us. Thanks a bunch! "RBautch, You've made an old jazz man happy." And I'm not even old and think jazz is lazy music. hehe


----------



## rbautch

jginaz said:


> I created a disk using zipper and PTV image for the 10-250 and got the same results, no ax8817x.o in the /lib/modules/backups-orig directory.
> 
> Jay


Thanks, but I'm more interested in if it appears in /lib/modules BEFORE the Zipper is run. That's what controls if the symlink gets made.


----------



## Darin

> I used Hinsdale to do the multidisk expansion. ... Then put the disks back in the box and make sure it worked. I am unfamiliar with the Zippers procedure to use it to expand the drives, maybe that got added on after I did mine, or I just wanted to do it with Hinsdale first to make sure that it worked.


This ended up being good advice... as it turns out, my back-up is apparently bad (which isn't surprising, since it came from a dieing drive) - simply trying to restore/expand my backup to the new drives results in no tivo boot. Looks like I'm going to have to buy a new image from PTVupgrade. So the question now becomes: since I'll be doing that, should I/can I do the zipper at the same time? When I read the instructions, it wasn't really clear to me exactly how that step happens. They mention that you will be prompted to restore the image (or something to that effect): at this stage, is it the same procedure as using mfstools? Are all the same commands there that you'd need to expand the drive, as well as the -r 4 command when putting all this on large (400GB) drives?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Darin said:


> This ended up being good advice... as it turns out, my back-up is apparently bad (which isn't surprising, since it came from a dieing drive) - simply trying to restore/expand my backup to the new drives results in no tivo boot. Looks like I'm going to have to buy a new image from PTVupgrade. So the question now becomes: since I'll be doing that, should I/can I do the zipper at the same time? When I read the instructions, it wasn't really clear to me exactly how that step happens. They mention that you will be prompted to restore the image (or something to that effect): at this stage, is it the same procedure as using mfstools? Are all the same commands there that you'd need to expand the drive, as well as the -r 4 command when putting all this on large (400GB) drives?
> 
> Thanks


You simply copy the image from instantcake (it's named 000001) to the zipper_tools directory. The Zipper takes care of the rest, and does indeed use the -r 4 switch.

If it's not clear, let me know how I can improve the instructions.


----------



## Darin

Excellent! I saw the part in the instructions that said it would prompt you to install the image, but I just wasn't clear on exactly what that meant, and what it did (and if it was sufficient for large drives). Just trying to make sure I have a decent understanding before I start the process.


----------



## Darin

Hmmm, I'm doing this now, and it asks for the location of my TiVo drive (singular). Am I correct in assuming I need to expand later in a separate step? If so, do I do anything special for the swap file?


----------



## Finnstang

Typical process for dual drives, I believe, is to restore the image to both drives yourself using Hinsdale type instructions. Then, after making sure it reports the correct number of hours in the TiVo, pull the A drive and zipper just that drive bypassing the image restore.


----------



## EnderWiggin1001

SteelersFan said:


> For "HMO" type apps, search here for Tivoserver and Java HMO. For MRV you need another Tivo. Also, Tivoserver will show up in your NPL as a DVR when you get it set up.


Thanks for the quick response....

If I recall correctly...TivoDesktop requires a Media Access Key which my DTVTivo does not have. Or does it? 
That would be the simplest solution for the rest of the family.

So would viewing recordings on the Zippered DSR7000 be considered using the HMO features or the MRV features.

From a quick glance at it's home page, it looks like TivoServer would be used to watch videos and such from the PC on the DTVTivo. My goal is exactly the opposite.

I have not had a chance to check out the JavaHMO yet but I will.


----------



## SteelersFan

EnderWiggin1001 said:


> Thanks for the quick response....
> 
> If I recall correctly...TivoDesktop requires a Media Access Key which my DTVTivo does not have. Or does it?
> That would be the simplest solution for the rest of the family.


Leave the MAK empty and you will be fine. You will not be able to use it for playing video, only viewing jpegs and listening to mpegs. See "other things" for video.


> So would viewing recordings on the Zippered DSR7000 be considered using the HMO features or the MRV features.


MRV


> From a quick glance at it's home page, it looks like TivoServer would be used to watch videos from the PC on the DTVTivo. My goal is exactly the opposite.


Then you want "the other thing in my sig" or vserver (Mplayer). Google is your friend.


----------



## Dirac

Finnstang said:


> Typical process for dual drives, I believe, is to restore the image to both drives yourself using Hinsdale type instructions. Then, after making sure it reports the correct number of hours in the TiVo, pull the A drive and zipper just that drive bypassing the image restore.


I can vouch for this... I tested this thoroughly while testing the original Zipper... use a command similar to:

mfsrestore -r 4 -xzpi /dos/hr10-315f.mfs /dev/hdc /dev/hdb

and do the remainder of the Zipper install, answering No when it asks if you want to install an image. Not sure if Russ/Gunny plan to incorporate this in the Zipper, as now you'd have to know where both of your new drives are, and which one is the A drive.

EDIT: I did have problems trying to leave both drives connected. If you decide to Zipper without checking the number of hours, just unplug/disconnect the B drive before running Zipper.


----------



## Darin

Ok, thanks. Before I got your replies (in a bit of a hurry, trying to get it up in time to record Lost), I did the zipper install, then immediately went to mfsadd. After putting the drives in the tivo, it went through endless reboot cycles, most of which I had to initiate by unplugging it. Sometimes it would get to the pvr upgrade "please wait while we reboot your tivo one more time" screen, then the screen would get corrupt; sometimes it would actually reboot, then go back to that screen, sometimes it would hang on a black screen, and I think once it made it to the directv "acquiring information from satellite" screen, then rebooting before it completed. So at this point, I've re-run zipper on the drive, letting it install the image, but completely skipped the 2nd drive (acting as if it's just a one drive install). Didn't have any reboot issues this time, though it does seem to be sitting on the "acquring information form the satellite" screen for a while (thought that's not completely unusual). If this part DOES complete, and I'm able to record my show tonight, would there be a problem doing mfsadd later?

EDIT: well, seems even the single drive install has problems... it just seems like it gets further before rebooting or locking (to the acquiring info from satellite stage). It still ends up rebooting back to the "please wait while we reboot one more time", and it has at least once so far locked on that screen with the screen slightly corrupt like with both drives. If this doesn't eventually make it through, guess I'll have to run diagnostics on this drive - but it's brand new.

EDIT 2: perhaps I've found a POSSIBLE explanation... during one boot, I got a blue "temp too high" screen. I'm doing all this with the cover off, because I didn't want to put everything back together until I knew it worked correctly. Perhaps having the cover off reduces fan-forced airflow around a critical component, or the temp sensor?

EDIT 3: Sigh, even with the cover back on, I'm still having rebooting, locking, and a couple of blue high temp screens. The fan is operating fine, the temp around the unit is normal... and it's running with one drive instead of the two that I was using it with before (with no temp problems). Is the overtemp screen a bios function, or is it affected by software? I can't figure out why it all of a sudden has temperature problems. :-/


----------



## jginaz

rbautch said:


> Thanks, but I'm more interested in if it appears in /lib/modules BEFORE the Zipper is run. That's what controls if the symlink gets made.


Russ,
OK, I went back and loaded the disk with just Instantcake and there is no ax8817x.o on the /lib/modules directory.

Jay


----------



## jjn

Darin
Re-image one drive, get that to boot, confirm that it's good than run the Zipper.
When that works expand to the second drive.
Just a suggestion since I don't have 2 HD's in my HR10's.

What HD's are you using?
Seagate, WD, Maxtor?


----------



## pailrider

First, another SuPer Thank you to Russ and Gunny! I've been reading for months. I have one DVR40 that was modded by an ebay iso. It works fine (wired). I decided I wanted to learn what was going on for myself. I have a second subbed DVR40 6.2. I have successfully Zippered it with Russ' 2.0 universal iso. (Worked smooth!) I have wired in thru FA120 and run tweak.sh. I've learned to unset crlf, and to use joe, and FTP files over. Everything is great except wireless. I have Linksys WUSB11 v 4.0 which is listed at WIKI as supported by Zipper. I do not find it in usbmap_script. Only 3 listed. (Can I add drivers there?)

I am using static ip, no wep, SSID matches. I've tried several solutions that I read here with no change in behavior. never get link light. 

from kernel log...
Oct 12 01:43:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.1-1, assigned address 2 
Oct 12 01:43:50 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0xb) is not claimed by any active driver. 

(I did use $5 IC LBA48 iso for kernel when making Zipper iso.also, I used existing software image)

wireless params...
NetConfigWirelessParams 3283630/19 {
SsId = NETGEAR
DenyUnencrypted = 0
}

ip params...
NetConfigIpParams 3283630/18 {
HostAddress = 192.168.1.101
GatewayAddress = 192.168.1.1
SubnetMask = 255.255.255.0
DnsServers = 4.2.2.2
AutoConfigEnabled = 0
}


Can anyone see what I am missing?

Thanks again, everyone! I am learning tons!!!


----------



## spainmiami

I noticed the zipper 2.0 was "Last Updated 10/8/06" 

Are there any release notes for this? If it was updated how come it does not become say 2.0.1 or similiar? It's no biggie, I just want to keep pace with any upgrades, fixes, or new features if any.


----------



## Darin

jjn said:


> What HD's are you using?
> Seagate, WD, Maxtor?


They are two Seagate 400GB drives. FWIW, some searching has revealed that the overtemperature messages can be a symptom of an inductor blowing due to the white ribbon cable to the front panel getting dislodged. I do know that cable is problematic when getting inside the unit, and even checked it at one point last night and it seemed firmly attached, but the over temp message is quite suspicious. So I'll check that next (though not sure if I'll be able to tonight). The front panel lights worked the entire time though, which I wouldn't think would be the case if the cable had come lose. But maybe only one or two of the wires lost connectivity.


----------



## rbautch

spainmiami said:


> I noticed the zipper 2.0 was "Last Updated 10/8/06"
> 
> Are there any release notes for this? If it was updated how come it does not become say 2.0.1 or similiar? It's no biggie, I just want to keep pace with any upgrades, fixes, or new features if any.


I just updated the website with instructions for hr10-250's. No change to the zipper itself.


----------



## rbautch

pailrider said:


> First, another SuPer Thank you to Russ and Gunny! I've been reading for months. I have one DVR40 that was modded by an ebay iso. It works fine (wired). I decided I wanted to learn what was going on for myself. I have a second subbed DVR40 6.2. I have successfully Zippered it with Russ' 2.0 universal iso. (Worked smooth!) I have wired in thru FA120 and run tweak.sh. I've learned to unset crlf, and to use joe, and FTP files over. Everything is great except wireless. I have Linksys WUSB11 v 4.0 which is listed at WIKI as supported by Zipper. I do not find it in usbmap_script. Only 3 listed. (Can I add drivers there?)
> 
> I am using static ip, no wep, SSID matches. I've tried several solutions that I read here with no change in behavior. never get link light.
> 
> from kernel log...
> Oct 12 01:43:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.1-1, assigned address 2
> Oct 12 01:43:50 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0xb) is not claimed by any active driver.
> 
> (I did use $5 IC LBA48 iso for kernel when making Zipper iso.also, I used existing software image)
> 
> wireless params...
> NetConfigWirelessParams 3283630/19 {
> SsId = NETGEAR
> DenyUnencrypted = 0
> }
> 
> ip params...
> NetConfigIpParams 3283630/18 {
> HostAddress = 192.168.1.101
> GatewayAddress = 192.168.1.1
> SubnetMask = 255.255.255.0
> DnsServers = 4.2.2.2
> AutoConfigEnabled = 0
> }
> 
> Can anyone see what I am missing?
> 
> Thanks again, everyone! I am learning tons!!!


I don't think that's a compatible adapter. If it's not in usb.map, it wont work.


----------



## pailrider

rbautch said:


> I don't think that's a compatible adapter. If it's not in usb.map, it wont work.


 Thanks, Russ. I see where my mistake was. I saw it was showing as supported in WIKI Tips & Tricks, but at tivo site says no for their equipment. (for WUSB11 v4.0) I believe you use this adapter in 2.6 or 2.8 with no prob's. Thanks for your reply! and Thanks again for everything you've done and do! (Gunny too!)

edit...
Russ, you mention D-Link DWL-122 in Zipper instructions, but it is not listed in usbmap_script. Are some items native in 6.2 software?


----------



## rbautch

pailrider said:


> Thanks, Russ. I see where my mistake was. I saw it was showing as supported in WIKI Tips & Tricks, but at tivo site says no for their equipment. (for WUSB11 v4.0) I believe you use this adapter in 2.6 or 2.8 with no prob's. Thanks for your reply! and Thanks again for everything you've done and do! (Gunny too!)
> 
> edit...
> Russ, you mention D-Link DWL-122 in Zipper instructions, but it is not listed in usbmap_script. Are some items native in 6.2 software?


usbmap_script is just a temporary script I create to run sed and insert those drivers into the usb.map file. Here is a full list of adapters from the modified usb.map. These drivers will work will all Zippered 6.2 Tivos:


Code:


device pegasus
    product 0411 0001 Melco LUA-TX
    product 0411 0005 Melco LUA-TX
    product 0411 0009 Melco LUA2-TX
    product 045e 007a Microsoft MN-110
    product 049f 8511 Compaq iPAQ Networking 10/100
    product 04bb 0904 IO Data USB ET/TX
    product 04bb 0913 IO Data USB ET/TX-S
    product 0846 1020 NETGEAR FA101
    product 0506 4601 3Com 3C460B
    product 050d 0121 Belkin F5D5050
    product 056e 200c Laneed LD-USB/TX
    product 056e 4002 Laneed LD-USB/TX
    product 056e 400b Laneed LD-USB/TX
    product 056e abc1 Laneed LD-USB/T
    product 05cc 3000 Elsa Micolink USB2Ethernet
    product 066b 200c Linksys USB10TX
    product 066b 2202 Linksys USB10TX
    product 066b 2203 Linksys USB100TX
    product 066b 2204 Linksys USB100TX
    product 066b 2206 Linksys USB
    product 066b 400b Linksys USB100TX
    product 067c 1001 SpeedStream USB
    product 0707 0200 SMC 202 USB
    product 07a6 0986 ADMtek AN986
    product 07a6 8511 ADMtek ADM8511
    product 07aa 0004 Correga FEther USB-TX
    product 07b8 110c D-Link 110c
    product 07b8 200c D-Link 200c
    product 07b8 4002 D-Link DU-E100
    product 07b8 4004 D-Link 4004
    product 07b8 4007 D-Link 4007
    product 07b8 400b D-Link 400b
    product 07b8 400c D-Link 400c
    product 07b8 4102 D-Link 4102
    product 07b8 4104 D-Link 4104
    product 07b8 abc1 D-Link DU-E10
    product 07c9 b100 Allied Telesyn Int. AT-USB100
    product 083a 1046 Accton USB 10/100
    product 083a 5046 SpeedStream USB 10/100
    product 08d1 0003 smartBridges smartNIC 2 PnP
    product 08dd 0986 Billionton USB-100
    product 08dd 0987 Billionton USBLP-100
    product 08dd 0988 Billionton USBEL-100
    product 08dd 8511 Billionton USBE-100
    product 0951 000a Kingston KNU101TX
    product 0e66 400c Hawking UF100
    product 15e8 9100 SOHOware NUB100
    product 2001 200c D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4001 D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4002 D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4003 D-Link DSB-650TX-PNA
    product 2001 400b D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 4102 D-Link DSB-650TX
    product 2001 abc1 D-Link DSB-650

device rtl8150
    product 0bda 8150 RTL8150 device
    product 0411 0012 Melco RTL8150 device

device ax8817x
    product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2*
    product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB*
    product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB*
    product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
    product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
    product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
    product 2001 1a00 D-Link DUB-E100
    product 2001 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1*
    product 07d1 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1 alternate vendor code*

[wireless network]

device prism2_usb firmware prism2
    product 0411 0016 Melco WLI-USB-S11
    product 045e 006e Microsoft MN-510
    product 049f 0033 Compaq/Intel PRO/Wireless
    product 066b 2212 Linksys WUSB11 v2.5
    product 066b 2213 Linksys WUSB12
    product 067c 1022 Siemens SpeedStream 1022
    product 0846 4110 Netgear MA111
    product 08de 7a01 Prism device
    product 09aa 3642 D-Link DWL-120 rev D
    product 0b3b 1601 Hawking WU250
    product 0baf 00eb US Robotics 1120
    product 0d8e 7a01 Prism device
    product 1668 0408 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
    product 1668 0421 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
    product 1915 2236 Linksys WUSB11 v3.0
    product 2001 3700 D-Link DWL-122
    product 2001 3702 D-Link DWL-120 rev F
    product 413c 8100 Dell TrueMobile 1180
    product 8086 1111 Intel PRO/Wireless 2011B

device vnetusba firmware atmel503a
    product 03eb 7603 Atmel AT76C503A-i3861 Adapter
    product 03eb 7604 Atmel AT76C503A-i3863 Adapter
    product 03eb 7605 Atmel AT76C503A-RFMD Adapter
    product 050d 0050 Belkin F5D6050 ver 2000
    product 05dd ff31 Addtron AWU-120
    product 077b 2219 Linksys WUSB11 v2.6
    product 0864 4100 NETGEAR MA101
    product 0864 4102 NETGEAR MA101 rev B
    product 0d5c a002 SMC2662W V.2 / Belkin F5D6050
    product 1915 2233 Linksys WUSB11 v2.8
    product 2001 3200 D-Link DWL-120 rev E

Note that the adapters with an asterisk require Jamie's backported drivers, which the Zipper installs. If you're a newbie and not exactly sure what you're doing, do yourself a favor and get an adapter does not have an asterisk. Most of these adapters are not available in stores anymore, so Ebay is you're best bet. The most popular adapters known to work are the Netgear FA-120 and the Linksys USB200M.


----------



## rbautch

...but if you're hacking an HR10-250 with 3.1.5f software, only the following subset of those drivers will work, including:


Code:


device ax8817x
    product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2*
    product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB*
    product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB*
    product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
    product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
    product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
    product 2001 1a00 D-Link DUB-E100
    product 2001 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1*
    product 07d1 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1 alternate vendor code*


----------



## jkrell

rbautch said:


> Note that the DUB-E100 is the original version, not the "revision B1" commonly sold in stores today. Rev B1 will work when you Zipper your tivo with 3.1.5f, but when you run the slicer, you'd have to copy the drivers over and modify the usb.map file.


My DUB-E100s all say they are version "A4". So, since rbautch mentioned revision B1, I am assuming mine most be the original version that IS supported, or some iteration of it.


----------



## rbautch

jginaz said:


> Russ,
> OK, I went back and loaded the disk with just Instantcake and there is no ax8817x.o on the /lib/modules directory.
> 
> Jay


Hmm. I just installed an image, and ax8817x.o was there. Are you sure you checked the /lib/modules of the tivo image, and not the /lib/modules of your boot CD?


----------



## sk33t3r

I just picked up a virgin dsr 7000 and HDVR2 both with 6.2. Should i make backup images of these drives to use with zipper or do I need to get the 6.2 image from PTVas stated at the beginning of this thread.

Also can i run this via the serial port using TeraTerm???


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> I just updated the website with instructions for hr10-250's. No change to the zipper itself.


I see that you updated the "zipper.sh" file(10-12-06) and the "rc.sysinit.author" file(10-10-06), anything that is or was important to these files? thanks


----------



## jginaz

rbautch said:


> Hmm. I just installed an image, and ax8817x.o was there. Are you sure you checked the /lib/modules of the tivo image, and not the /lib/modules of your boot CD?


I'm pretty sure, the directory had the same .o files that were in the backups-orig. My PTV software is pretty new, some dated last month.
On another subject. I've hosed my TIVO name (the one in the bash prompt) by typing backspaces when entering in the script and in no amount of research can I find how to change it. Well, at least I haven't found it yet.

Jay


----------



## rbautch

jginaz said:


> I'm pretty sure, the directory had the same .o files that were in the backups-orig. My PTV software is pretty new, some dated last month.
> On another subject. I've hosed my TIVO name (the one in the bash prompt) by typing backspaces when entering in the script and in no amount of research can I find how to change it. Well, at least I haven't found it yet.
> 
> Jay


Edit a file named .profile. It's in the root directory. Note that the period before the file name means it's hidden, so you can't see it with an ls.


----------



## jginaz

thanks again


----------



## Dirac

For those new to Unix/Linux, "ls -a" will show all files including the hidden ones. That might help the guy looking for .joerc in the 6.3 upgrade thread too.


----------



## marklyn

During my zipper install I chose the option to allow the Tivo to be rebooted twice a week... now I have to go back in and set up my clock twice a week since I like to see the clock on the screen.

Is there a way to have the clock run after a reboot?


----------



## sk33t3r

Edit your rc.sysinit.author to start it after a reboot.


----------



## marklyn

Can you give me an example of what I'd need to add or where?


----------



## Lord Vader

sk33t3r said:


> Edit your rc.sysinit.author to start it after a reboot.


Indeed. That is something I'd love to do. What do I need to write to edit my rc.sysinit.author to have the clock run by default (on reboot)?


----------



## vMAC

No permanent clock on 6.3 yet; if that's what your looking for.


----------



## Lord Vader

No, we're looking for a way to have the clock display start on reboot. Right now, whenever a unit reboots, one has to re-enter the S-P-S-9-S code to get back the clock. 

Methinks this would be a great addition to Russ's tweak.sh package.


----------



## dresdn

Hi all. I successfully Zipper'd my TiVo, but recently I've had problems with the USB Network Adapter - a Linksys USB11 v.3.0. At first, it worked just fine, but then after a reboot, it stopped connecting up. The link light blinks a few times, and then goes dark if I unplug and plug in the USB cable. I know it's not hardware because I just tried a different harddrive from scratch and it worked just fine. 

Now, one of the things to note is that I do like to tinker, who doesn't?  Anyways, I was playing around with seeing what the WEP support was, and I ran some WEP script (I can't recall the name), which *appeared* to not do anything. Also, the one of the last things I did was install Hackman, but that didn't seem to do anything to the network either. 

What I've done so far is moved the /enhancements, /hackman, and even the /tivowebplus to a separate directory to get them out of the way. Also, I've checked my rc.sysinit.author file and the settings are correct. To try and "re-initialize" the network, I've touch'd /firstboot_flag and also even re-Zipper'd the drive, each without success. 

I know the hardware works, and I've tried to compare the /etc on the "working" HD and my current drive, and I don't see any discrepancies. Am I missing something pretty obvious? 

The other thing that makes this difficult is I don't have a wired USB adapter, so it's all trial-and-error when I look at the HD on a PC I have, and then stick it back in the TiVo. I've tried to figure out how the whole network gets set, but the network.tcl script really doesn't make sense to me ... 

Any ideas? 

Thanks! 

-D


----------



## rbautch

The network.tcl gets run only once from your author file, and sets up your wireless and IP paramters in MFS. setSSIDwep.tcl works similarly, setting up a wep key and SSID in MFS. Are you sure your router has the same wep key that you set on your tivo? You really need a serial cable to troubleshoot any further. Several threads here on how to build/buy one. Otherwise run the Zipper again.


----------



## dresdn

rbautch said:


> The network.tcl gets run only once from your author file, and sets up your wireless and IP paramters in MFS.


I saw that by looking at the author file ... but what is MFS? Sorry for the question, but I'm new to TiVo hacking.



> setSSIDwep.tcl works similarly, setting up a wep key and SSID in MFS. Are you sure your router has the same wep key that you set on your tivo?


That's actually the script I was playing with before the network dropped. Perhaps I inadvertently set something I didn't want to (I was just reading through the script to see what it did and ran some options ...). Until I get more comfortable with the TiVo, I have a router setup with just MAC filtering for it. Ideally, I want to get it setup on my main wireless router which uses WPA2 ... but that's for later 



> You really need a serial cable to troubleshoot any further. Several threads here on how to build/buy one.


Plenty of those lying around ... just need to pickup a Serial -> USB adapter tho!



> Otherwise run the Zipper again.


The odd thing is ... I did that to no avail. Something isn't being "reset" when I run the Zipper again, or force the author file to re-run the network.tcl by setting the /firstboot_flag

What I'm really looking for I guess is a good understanding of how the whole TiVo networking actually works. For example, the line in network.tcl really confuses me as I don't find any "/State/Network" directory/file.



Code:


ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/State/Network/" ""

One thing that would be helpful would be any resources that you may have which would help me understand tivosh as I'm more of a bash guy 

Thanks in advance!

-D


----------



## rbautch

MFS is tivo's "media filesystem", where shows and settings are stored, and is not viewable from your root filesystem. There is a tivowebplus module called "mfs" that allows you to view MFS, or you can view it from telnet or serial bash using special commands. Check the last few posts of the wireless thread in my sig for what it looks like. Try turning off all the security on your router to see if that helps. Re-zippering will reset the MFS network settings, so if you still have wep turned on on your router, turn it off. With a serial cable you can access your tivo to check network settings, and see if your atapter is being recognized properly. The four ingredients for a network connection are:
1. Proper drivers
2. usb.map file that contains the driver you're using.
3. Proper network settings in MFS
4. Network security configured appropriately, or turned off.


----------



## dresdn

rbautch said:


> MFS is tivo's "media filesystem", where shows and settings are stored, and is not viewable from your root filesystem. There is a tivowebplus module called "mfs" that allows you to view MFS, or you can view it from telnet or serial bash using special commands. Check the last few posts of the wireless thread in my sig for what it looks like.


Thanks for the pointers. I'll look through them to see what I can learn.



> Try turning off all the security on your router to see if that helps. Re-zippering will reset the MFS network settings, so if you still have wep turned on on your router, turn it off.


As I said before, I have an additional wireless router setup specifically for the TiVo - I'm a network admin by day and a security nut, hence the VLAN. With this router, it's basically open for anyone to connect to, but can't connect to my main network (except for my laptop). Additionally, I've tried re-zippering and it's still behaving the same way. Could the re-Zippering miss some part of setting the network settings? Ie. Say you configured WEP, and then re-Zippered your drive, would the WEP settings be over-written or left there?

I'll hook up a serial and go from there, but I'm really curious as to why re-Zippering isn't resetting my network settings. When I get in there, I'll see what you're network-status.tcl outputs and go from there.

Thanks!

-D


----------



## cr33p

So tonite Im going to zipper up my second DSR704 that has been up and running for a few years Ive been told that I can run the zipper without copying a new image to it , allowing me to keep all my recordings. 

So I just load the zipper just like it was a bare drive skip over the image restore and everything should be all good?


----------



## Finnstang

cr33p said:


> So tonite Im going to zipper up my second DSR704 that has been up and running for a few years Ive been told that I can run the zipper without copying a new image to it , allowing me to keep all my recordings.
> 
> So I just load the zipper just like it was a bare drive skip over the image restore and everything should be all good?


Yep. While the drive is out, I would HIGHLY suggest you make a backup image of it just in case anything happens. That way you won't lose the recordings if something DOES happen.


----------



## cr33p

Finnstang said:


> Yep. While the drive is out, I would HIGHLY suggest you make a backup image of it just in case anything happens. That way you won't lose the recordings if something DOES happen.


1. I can just use the hindsdales guide to backing up the drive with recordings correct? The guide has directions to back up a dual drive system?

2. And if I did hose the drive, requiring a back up of the restored image what type of problems if any would I encounter since it is a 2 drive system ?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

When you back up a 2 drive system, you can restore it to one or two drives. In fact, that's the method for migrating from two drives to one.


----------



## cr33p

I see  

Thanks

Do you really think the script will waste teh drive? I really dont want to back the darn thing up.


----------



## Finnstang

It takes very little time, and you will have everything opened up already. I can't imagine not taking the time to make a backup, but it's up to you. The zipper has never hosed a drive on me, but in my mind it's better safe than sorry.

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## cr33p

Finnstang said:


> It takes very little time, and you will have everything opened up already. I can't imagine not taking the time to make a backup, but it's up to you. The zipper has never hosed a drive on me, but in my mind it's better safe than sorry.
> 
> http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


Yeah , I suppose your right, but somedays im just lazy you know.


----------



## shortkud

cr33p said:


> So tonite Im going to zipper up my second DSR704 that has been up and running for a few years Ive been told that I can run the zipper without copying a new image to it , allowing me to keep all my recordings.
> 
> So I just load the zipper just like it was a bare drive skip over the image restore and everything should be all good?


I did the same thing. I didn't bother making a backup because I had nothing to save it was brand new. I didn't have one problem and this was a few months ago. I later decided to re-image for the heck of it and bought the image(s) from ptvupgrade and had no problem. The zipper website gives great instructions!


----------



## sk33t3r

My used HDVR2 just came in today, im clearing the todo list and everything, then it is time to run a backup, Im thinking about puttin g 2 older 80 gigers in place of the single 40 gig, or I may just add an 80 to the 40.


----------



## dresdn

rbautch said:


> You really need a serial cable to troubleshoot any further. Several threads here on how to build/buy one. Otherwise run the Zipper again.


Alright, now I'm really stuck. I built a Serial cable per This Site and checked it with this Cable Image

When I try to connect using Hyperterminal, I don't get anything. Any other ideas on what I can do/try? As I've said, I've already tried re-zippering the Drive and selected "YES" to "Keep old programming" (or whatever the exact language is). Should I try that again but remove some directories on the root partition first?

Thanks!

-D


----------



## Lord Vader

Your dilemma sounds just like mine. I actually bought a serial cable, connected a female/female gender changer (since it had a male end and my 'puter is male, too), and when I connect it, I get no response whatsoever. I swear that a few years ago it worked, but for some reason now it doesn't.

Note: I was using this on my Sony T60 to do a few things.


----------



## sk33t3r

Baud rate more than likely, but i always use teraterm, its easier to use for transfering files.

This is how we set it up on a S1 DTivo,

Click on Setup, Serial Port and select the com port you connected the serial cable to, set baud rate to 9600 and flow control to none

Click Setup, Terminal and change size from 80x24 to 80x25

Click Setup, Save Setup and overwrite your teraterm.ini in the directory you installed teraterm to

Press <enter> and you should get a bash-2.02# prompt. If you don't, you've got the wrong com port, or a bad cable

Let's speed up the baud rate so the file will transfer faster. At Bash prompt enter:

stty 115200

On the TeraTerm menu, click Setup, then Serial Port. Change the Baud rate to 115200 and click "OK" (You should save this to the teraterm.ini file just as you did in step 3c since after the 3.1 update, your DTiVo will run at 115200 baud by default)

Press <enter> and you should get a bash-2.02# prompt again


----------



## Lord Vader

That is what I did, since I, too, use TeraTermPro.


----------



## dresdn

sk33t3r said:


> Baud rate more than likely, but i always use teraterm, its easier to use for transfering files.


I use GTKTerm, and can't use Teraterm since I don't run Windows. I initially tried connecting at 9600, but no go. Also, per the one site, I used 8 data bits, No Parity, 1 stop bit and No flow control, without luck.

Any other ideas?

Thanks!

-D


----------



## TivoUser7574

Hello,
Just wanted to say first the zipper rocks. Everything worked flawlessly. However I am having a problem which I think is a mistake I made. My tivo won't let me record and when I try to go to the now playing list it gives me an hardware problem error. I believe this is happening because during the setup on my pc, I chose yes for there are recordings on the drive I want to keep (there wasn't). Is there a way to fix this or do I have to put the drive back in my pc and redo the whole zipper install? Thanks!


----------



## Finnstang

you need to run 51killer.tcl and reboot


----------



## TivoUser7574

I tried 51killer.tcl, but after running, it said that it didn't change anything and after rebooting it still gives me the hardware error when I try to record? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

TivoUser7574 said:


> I tried 51killer.tcl, but after running, it said that it didn't change anything and after rebooting it still gives me the hardware error when I try to record? Any ideas? Thanks!


Did you run it with "tivosh 51killer.tcl"? Did you get any errors?


----------



## marklyn

I zippered all three of my DTivo's and only chose to install NCID on one of them during the enhancements. Now I'd like to add NCID to the remaining two DTivo's but I'm not sure if it's better/easier to download and try to install the latest version of NCID or if there is a way to run just that part of the enhancement tweaks to install NCID from there?
I have all of my DTivo's running very smoothly so I'd like to take the easiest and safest route.
I'd prefer not to re-run the entire script just to add NCID but if I have to...

I looked at the start.sh script and wonder if I could edit out everything before and after the NCID install and try to run just that part... would that work? If so... suggestions on where I'd cut before/after?


----------



## willardcpa

marklyn said:


> I zippered all three of my DTivo's and only chose to install NCID on one of them during the enhancements. Now I'd like to add NCID to the remaining two DTivo's but I'm not sure if it's better/easier to download and try to install the latest version of NCID or if there is a way to run just that part of the enhancement tweaks to install NCID from there?
> I have all of my DTivo's running very smoothly so I'd like to take the easiest and safest route.
> I'd prefer not to re-run the entire script just to add NCID but if I have to...
> 
> I looked at the start.sh script and wonder if I could edit out everything before and after the NCID install and try to run just that part... would that work? If so... suggestions on where I'd cut before/after?


Marklyn, I bumped a thread about NCID not working, read it through. You will have a problem trying to run three Dtivos on NCID at the same time, I did. What you need to do is follow the instructions in that thread for setting only one up as the server and the others as the clients. Works like a charm on mine.


----------



## marklyn

Yeah, I had read that too... I know I'd have to remove the line from two of the DTivo's that run the server and run one server and 3 clients.

update*** I did edit the start.sh file and took out everything except the NCID part and ran that. It appeared to install the NCID fine and I commented out the NCID server run line in the rc.sysinit.author file. I also had to edit the ncid.conf file in it's respective directory and point the host ip back to the single ip of my DTivo that is running the NCID server.

All 3 DTivo's are now reporting the caller ID info. Sweet


----------



## dlmcmurr

marklyn said:


> Yeah, I had read that too... I know I'd have to remove the line from two of the DTivo's that run the server and run one server and 3 clients.
> 
> update*** I did edit the start.sh file and took out everything except the NCID part and ran that. It appeared to install the NCID fine and I commented out the NCID server run line in the rc.sysinit.author file. I also had to edit the ncid.conf file in it's respective directory and point the host ip back to the single ip of my DTivo that is running the NCID server.
> 
> All 3 DTivo's are now reporting the caller ID info. Sweet


Have you had any trouble with your dTivo picking up the phone? I haven't been able to get mine to quit picking up and dialing even though I've updated to the latest zipper, fakecall is running regularly, and it's rebooting twice a week. The last time I tried it, it tried to dial out only two hours after rebooting.

Dave


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

OK, I've hacked 6 TiVos so I'm not new to this. I just hacked my Hughes HDVR2 (6.2) and my Pioneer 810HS (7.3) using the PTVUpgrade InstantCake discs and the PTVUtility disc for the Hughes DirecTV unit. Both are running fine and have USB network support.

I followed the WeetHet instructions for upgrading the DirecTV unit (http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack.php) but when I use my internet browser to access the TiVoWebPlus page, instead I get a TiVo-branded page confirming that networking is working on the box and recommending the TiVo desktop (which doesn't work with the DirecTV unts). I've also tried telneting and FTPing into the box but can't connect, although I did install all these applications when I followed the WeetHet instructions and used the PTV discs.

The Pioneer unit doesn't have all the PTV utilities but since networking is working and I'm getting updates over the web, I'd like to be able to get onto the box and be able to move shows off, install other utilities, etc.

Both boxes are expanded and working correctly, including networking to get updates over the web, yet I can't get into the boxes to pull shows onto my PC, etc. Can anyone suggest what I need to do to get access to these boxes?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dresdn

dresdn said:


> I initially tried connecting at 9600, but no go. Also, per the one site, I used 8 data bits, No Parity, 1 stop bit and No flow control, without luck.


Alright, I figured it out! The baud rate has to be 115200. As soon as I set that, the serial cable worked just perfectly.

So, rbautch, here is what is going on. It seems that for some reason, my network settings aren't being set on bootup. Also, I cannot change the network settings without first remounting the / as rw, then running network.tcl, and then finally unplugging and re-connecting my wireless USB. Any help getting this resolved would be great! If you need more information, or the contents of *any* file, just let me know. Also, I did re-zipper this harddrive choosing to save existing content.



Code:


<Starting from a fresh reboot>
bash-2.02# ifconfig
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:990 dropped:9 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

bash-2.02# 
<I unplug and re-connect the USB adapter>
hfa384x_docmd: hfa384x_docmd:ctlx failure=REQ_FAILED
message=lnxreq_ifstate
  ifstate=enable
  resultcode=success
hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
message=lnxreq_ifstate
  ifstate=disable
  resultcode=success
message=lnxreq_ifstate
  ifstate=enable
  resultcode=success
message=dot11req_mibset
  mibattribute=dot11PrivacyInvoked=false
  resultcode=success

bash-2.02# tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.0.20 192.168.0.1 yes opennetwork
couldn't open "/hacks/mfs_network": read-only file system
    while executing
"open /hacks/mfs_network w"
    ("uplevel" body line 46)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
        set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
        # Delete existing network settings, for testing...
  dbobj $nconfig remove IpPa..."
    (file "/hacks/network.tcl" line 26)
bash-2.02# mount -o remount,rw /
EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
bash-2.02# tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.0.20 192.168.0.1 yes opennetwork
Detected new image was installed, clearing Error #51...
bash-2.02# ifconfig
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:990 dropped:9 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

bash-2.02# 
<I once again unplug and then re-connect the USB adapter>
hfa384x_docmd: hfa384x_docmd:ctlx failure=REQ_FAILED
message=lnxreq_ifstate
  ifstate=enable
  resultcode=success
hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
message=lnxreq_ifstate
  ifstate=disable
  resultcode=success
message=lnxreq_ifstate
  ifstate=enable
  resultcode=success
message=dot11req_mibset
  mibattribute=dot11PrivacyInvoked=false
  resultcode=success
hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
<Finally get a solid link light>
bash-2.02# ifconfig
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:990 dropped:9 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:25:31:25:D3  
          inet addr:192.168.0.20  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:642 dropped:11 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

bash-2.02#

At this point I now have internet access and everything is perfect. As soon as I reboot, all the settings are lost and I have go through the steps above to get the network up again.

Ideas?

Thanks in advance,
D


----------



## ForrestB

SonyTivoLover,
I wouldn't expect a lot of replies - you're posting in the Tivo Zipper support thread. If you need help with your PTV stuff, check the forums at DVR Playgro..


----------



## rbautch

dresdn said:


> Alright, I figured it out! The baud rate has to be 115200. As soon as I set that, the serial cable worked just perfectly.
> 
> So, rbautch, here is what is going on. It seems that for some reason, my network settings aren't being set on bootup. Also, I cannot change the network settings without first remounting the / as rw, then running network.tcl, and then finally unplugging and re-connecting my wireless USB. Any help getting this resolved would be great! If you need more information, or the contents of *any* file, just let me know. Also, I did re-zipper this harddrive choosing to save existing content.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <Starting from a fresh reboot>
> bash-2.02# ifconfig
> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
> inet addr:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.0.0.0
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
> RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:0 errors:990 dropped:9 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
> 
> bash-2.02#
> <I unplug and re-connect the USB adapter>
> hfa384x_docmd: hfa384x_docmd:ctlx failure=REQ_FAILED
> message=lnxreq_ifstate
> ifstate=enable
> resultcode=success
> hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
> hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
> message=lnxreq_ifstate
> ifstate=disable
> resultcode=success
> message=lnxreq_ifstate
> ifstate=enable
> resultcode=success
> message=dot11req_mibset
> mibattribute=dot11PrivacyInvoked=false
> resultcode=success
> 
> bash-2.02# tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.0.20 192.168.0.1 yes opennetwork
> couldn't open "/hacks/mfs_network": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open /hacks/mfs_network w"
> ("uplevel" body line 46)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
> # Delete existing network settings, for testing...
> dbobj $nconfig remove IpPa..."
> (file "/hacks/network.tcl" line 26)
> bash-2.02# mount -o remount,rw /
> EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
> bash-2.02# tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.0.20 192.168.0.1 yes opennetwork
> Detected new image was installed, clearing Error #51...
> bash-2.02# ifconfig
> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
> inet addr:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.0.0.0
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
> RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:0 errors:990 dropped:9 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
> 
> bash-2.02#
> <I once again unplug and then re-connect the USB adapter>
> hfa384x_docmd: hfa384x_docmd:ctlx failure=REQ_FAILED
> message=lnxreq_ifstate
> ifstate=enable
> resultcode=success
> hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
> hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
> message=lnxreq_ifstate
> ifstate=disable
> resultcode=success
> message=lnxreq_ifstate
> ifstate=enable
> resultcode=success
> message=dot11req_mibset
> mibattribute=dot11PrivacyInvoked=false
> resultcode=success
> hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
> hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
> hfa384x_drvr_setconfig: Called from within soft interrupt context.
> <Finally get a solid link light>
> bash-2.02# ifconfig
> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
> inet addr:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.0.0.0
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
> RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:0 errors:990 dropped:9 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
> 
> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:25:31:25:D3
> inet addr:192.168.0.20  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:0 errors:642 dropped:11 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
> 
> bash-2.02#
> 
> At this point I now have internet access and everything is perfect. As soon as I reboot, all the settings are lost and I have go through the steps above to get the network up again.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> D


Check your author file to see if there are any network setup commands. Its possible your author file is re-setting the wrong IP parameters everytime it boots. network.tcl only needs to be run once, and then never again.


----------



## dresdn

rbautch said:


> Check your author file to see if there are any network setup commands. Its possible your author file is re-setting the wrong IP parameters everytime it boots. network.tcl only needs to be run once, and then never again.


Here's the contents of my author file. Also, the /firstboot_flag file doesn't exist ...



Code:


#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.0.20 192.168.0.1 yes opennetwork
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

One other odd thing is that the ftpd fails to start on boot with this message:


Code:


tivoftpd: error opening null output device; Read-only file system

To me, it sounds like / should be mounted rw on boot, and then mounted ro after everything starts ... ? I do remember having to rw when logging into bash. Another odd thing is that TivoWebPlus isn't starting either. It seems like every hack that *should* start on boot isn't starting for one reason or another ...


----------



## jeremybb

Hi all. This zipper looks great, but there is a lot to read in this thread, so I hope this question isn't too much of a FAQ.

I want to zipper my Samsung 4040 which has the original drive. I don't care about keeping what's on there now. It already runs a little hot. I have heard that a 5400 RPM drive is better for heat. What's a good drive to get at a decent price? I don't need a really huge one.

Also, I would like to be able to ftp recordings from the tivo (i.e. tivo=server, pc = client). The tivo would hooked to my wireless b network and the pc would be outside the LAN. Is this possible? Can I select any wireless adaptor from here:

http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks

Do I need a serial cable to install the drivers on the tivo? If so how do I do this as I don't have a computer with a serial port?

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## ossrocks

I'm a bit confused by the size of the iso I just created with zipper_isomaker.bat. For some reason the zipper_universal_CD.iso file is only about 12 meg.

Is that right? The InstantCake ISO that is in the zipper_tools directory is over 200mb. I was a bit confused because the directions show everything but the image with a file extension, so I took what that ISO was named and renamed it to 000001 without the .iso file extension. When that didn't work I renamed it to include the .iso extension, but nothing changed, the resulting ISO on directory higher is still just 12mb.

This is what my zipper_tools directory looks like:

10/14/2006 11:25 PM .
10/14/2006 11:25 PM ..
10/14/2006 10:42 PM 294,987,776 000001.iso
12/25/2003 05:27 PM 7,768 bootpage
09/29/2006 07:55 PM 4,024 network.tcl
10/14/2006 10:21 PM 12,955,648 ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso
09/29/2006 12:06 PM 3,786,452 rbautch_files.tgz
10/10/2006 04:46 PM 158 rc.sysinit.author
05/08/2005 12:19 PM 2,310 set_mrv_name_67.tcl
05/07/2006 12:24 PM 23,115 superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
11/22/2003 11:45 PM 472,032 tivopart
10/14/2006 11:04 PM tivotools.tar
09/20/2006 11:29 PM 5,058 tweak.sh
09/12/2006 02:41 PM 3,256 tweak_uninstall.sh
08/31/2006 01:04 AM 1,446,400 vmlinux.px
10/12/2006 11:31 AM 16,866 zipper.sh
09/21/2006 09:50 AM 43,997 Zipper_Installation_Instructions.pdf
09/21/2006 09:52 AM 11,349 Zipper_Version_History.pdf
15 File(s) 313,766,209 bytes
3 Dir(s) 169,612,267,520 bytes free

Is the resulting zipper_universal_CD.iso just sneaking something out of the instant cake ISO or should the resulting iso be larger than the instant cake ISO? I'm surprised if a full Tivo can be installed off 12mb!


----------



## sk33t3r

A Look at the BAT fileshow syou whats goin on.


@echo off >nul
cls
del zipper_universal_CD.iso 2>nul
echo Checking for required tivo tools and files...
cd zipper_tools
IF NOT EXIST "superpatch*" echo You forgot to add superpatch to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting... & GOTO EOF
IF NOT EXIST "set_mrv_name*" echo You forgot to add set_mrv_name to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting... & GOTO EOF
IF NOT EXIST "tivotools.tar" echo You forgot to add tivotools.tar to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting... & GOTO EOF
IF NOT EXIST "ptvlba48*.iso" echo You forgot to add the PTVupgrade lba48 boot disc to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting... & GOTO EOF
copy ptvlba48*.iso .. 1>nul
ren ptvlba48*.iso temp.iso 1>nul
move temp.iso ..
cd ..
echo Adding files to your PTVupgrade boot disk...
miso temp.iso -py -a "zipper_tools\*" 1>nul
ren temp.iso zipper_universal_CD.iso 1>nul
move ptvlba48* zipper_tools\ 1>nul
echo Done!


----------



## ossrocks

sk33t3r said:


> A Look at the BAT fileshow syou whats goin on.


Yeah, I read that after posting. But I'm still confused. (I'm a unix guy so maybe I'm missing something really obvious here in this bat script)

We start inside the zipper_tools directory because it cd's into it, then:



> copy ptvlba48*.iso .. 1>nul


The ptvlba48 image gets copied back up a directory to the "root"



> ren ptvlba48*.iso temp.iso 1>nul
> move temp.iso ..
> cd ..


...the ptvlba48 ISO gets renamed to temp.iso and moved up to the "root"
...then the script goes back up to that directory...



> echo Adding files to your PTVupgrade boot disk...
> miso temp.iso -py -a "zipper_tools\*" 1>nul
> ren temp.iso zipper_universal_CD.iso 1>nul
> move ptvlba48* zipper_tools\ 1>nul
> echo Done!


The miso program (I imagine it merges an iso) somehow pushes all of the files in the zipper_tools directory into the temp.iso file, which is then renamed zipper_universale, and the ptvlba48 backup is copied back to the zipper_tools directory..

If that is whats taking place why is it that the 281mb iso image isn't getting merged into the temp.iso? My understanding is that if I boot this CD it should detect the image iso and offer to install it, and since I am installing on a blank drive I need that functionality. Something is making it skip that ISO in zipper_tools...


----------



## rbautch

The isomaker used by the Zipper has a limitation of 300GB, so if your tivo software image is larger than about 290MB, it will fail. To get around the issue, you have a few options. One is to use an image smaller than 300MB, like the Instantcake download linked in the instructions. Or, you can leave the image off of the Zipper disk, and apply the image first before you run the Zipper. Finally, you can use a program like ultraiso or winiso to add the image to the bood CD iso.


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ,

Just out of curiosity, is there a script similar to add63.tcl that would allow a hacked HDVR2 w/ 4.01b (nonZippered unit) to take the 6.2 upgrade, or is that one long dormant from the stream?

Alternatively, if one has the Instantcake image of 6.2, can the slices be picked out of there rather than having to re-image the drive in its entirety?


----------



## sk33t3r

IM having issues with mfs, i have the dos drive as hda, my original tivo drive (a maxtor) as hdc, and the cd as hdd, these commands are fine;
mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

but when I run MFS backup (mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc) 

i get /mnt/dos is read only, I cant chmod the /mnt/dos. So what the am I doing wrong???


----------



## dresdn

sk33t3r said:


> mkdir /mnt/dos
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos


Try running:

mount -o rw /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

Also, what is the /dev/hda1 filesystem?


----------



## sk33t3r

hda1 is the file system type

I see WTF now I think. My c drive is not FAT its NTFS, how do i get around that??? Does that sound like its the issue, the mount -o rw gave me the same error.

I see anouther thread with the same results and no fix mentioned, except you cant write to ntfs

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=284374

I guess I will just forget about the backup and go with my upgrade.


----------



## dresdn

sk33t3r said:


> hda1 is the file system type
> 
> I see WTF now I think. My c drive is not FAT its NTFS, how do i get around that??? Does that sound like its the issue, the mount -o rw gave me the same error.


I figured hda1 was NTFS (the file system type 

What you can do is just re-format it using Windows and specify FAT32 rather than NTFS, and you're good to go.

Depending on where you are trying to run this off of (your TiVo?), there is a mkdosfs. So you can run mkdosfs /dev/hda1 and it will format it as FAT32. This way you don't even have to pull the harddrive out =)


----------



## dresdn

jeremybb said:


> Hi all. This zipper looks great, but there is a lot to read in this thread, so I hope this question isn't too much of a FAQ.


Yeah, I agree about that =x Personally, I think there should be a separate forum for this rather than one large thread.



> I want to zipper my Samsung 4040 which has the original drive. I don't care about keeping what's on there now. It already runs a little hot. I have heard that a 5400 RPM drive is better for heat. What's a good drive to get at a decent price? I don't need a really huge one.


Just check out pricewatch.com or use NewEgg.com (I personally use them for all my equipment since I've never had problems and overall they are one of cheapest (usually)).



> Also, I would like to be able to ftp recordings from the tivo (i.e. tivo=server, pc = client). The tivo would hooked to my wireless b network and the pc would be outside the LAN. Is this possible? Can I select any wireless adaptor from here:
> 
> http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks


Yes, just select any of those. I've seen a lot of success with the WUSB11 (except the v4.0).



> Do I need a serial cable to install the drivers on the tivo? If so how do I do this as I don't have a computer with a serial port?


No, you don't need to since the Zipper does all this. Having a serial cable is nice since it allows you to troubleshoot in case something goes wrong. Just get one of these

Just follow the directions on the main Zipper page (link on the very first post of this thread) and you'll be good. I also have a 4040 and didn't have any problems getting it up and running.

-D


----------



## atlcharm

I ask because I am hearing alot of information that the directv r10 cannot be hacked. 

I am sure this works for the Hughes SD-DVR 40, but I want to get the 
R10 but only if I can hack it will the cool features like HMO, multi-room viewing, downloading recordings to pc, etc.

Let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## atlcharm

If I get the R10 I am not interested at this point in expanding the harddrive as I don't have the money for that right now. Can I use the zipper just to run scripts and the enhanced features such as HMO and enabling the USB ports. Is it possible to skip right past the hard drive instructions? Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## vMAC

R10 is not hackable unless you do PROM removal/replacement.


----------



## jeremybb

dresdn said:


> Just check out pricewatch.com or use NewEgg.com (I personally use them for all my equipment since I've never had problems and overall they are one of cheapest (usually)).


Thanks for the reply. I like NewEgg as well as TigerDirect, but I was more interested in a particular model suggestion to make sure I get the right thing. For example, here is a list of the qualities I think I am looking for:
Size: 80-120 GB (I don't need the max)
Speed: 5400 RPM (vs 7200)
Interface: IDE? (vs. SATA. This is where I am most concerned about getting the wrong thing.)

Looking around one does not see many 5400 RPM drives, and drives are increasingly SATA-II AKA SATA-300, which I assume don't work. Does SATA-I AKA SATA-150 work? WTF is PATA? *So, if there is a model number of a good drive that would be helpful.* Perhaps I should ask in a different thread....


----------



## dlmcmurr

Jeremy,

I've also had good luck with buy.com. In addition to IDE/ATA-100/ATA-133, PATA is the same thing. Just stay away from SATA in any flavor. 5400 drives are hard to find now. 160gb drives can frequently be found for the same price as an 80gb. As for models, you get into a lot of personal preferences. Some badmouth Maxtor, others Western Digital. Seagate doesn't get many detractors and has a 5 year warranty on some models. They can be a little noisier, but not that much, IMHO.

Have fun,
Dave


----------



## wbrault

maybe im looking way to into this. but i just started the zipper on my pc and its asking for a 3 digit service number, i have looked at the insructions... so far i dont know where to find this

any help?

thanks much!


----------



## bnm81002

wbrault said:


> maybe im looking way to into this. but i just started the zipper on my pc and its asking for a 3 digit service number, i have looked at the insructions... so far i dont know where to find this
> 
> any help?
> 
> thanks much!


it's located in the system information page, it's the first 3 digits of your service #


----------



## wbrault

bnm81002 said:


> it's located in the system information page, it's the first 3 digits of your service #


thanks, to bad its already turned off with the drive out. but after digging deeper in this thread. it was mentioned it is on the back

so far so good its restoring the 3.1 image

thanks anyway bud


----------



## wbrault

oook tivo we have a problem.

keeps rebooting while getting info from satellite

any ideas while i dig into this thread?

EDIT:

seems to be fine for now, for some reason though it rebooted 3 times when getting info from satellite, is that normal? per instructions it made it out to seem like it should happen just once

also, its on the network so i guess its good to go.


----------



## papatriot

I've read a LOT of this thread and others (after searching) and think I have an idea what I need to do but would GREATLY appreciate some verification as well as advice.

Equip:
Hughes directivo model HDVR2
160GB Seagate drive (PTVnet + instantcake 6.2 image)

Background: 
Was up late last night installing new 160GB drive in to my Hughes box that was still in original config. (I put orig 40gb drive away as a backup)
Unit did the 2 re-boots, I set the zip, etc got my local chan's and everyting working.
Happy camper so far.

Today I decide to do the networking. Uh-oh. 
problem:
I have wired/wireless network. No wire run to the tivo location yet.
I have a wusb11v4 wirelessB USB adapter which will not work w/PTVnet hack
the ONLY wired USB adapter I could find locally was a Linksys USB200M but it is *V2* ! Another no-go for PTV hack 
I REALLY want to get this networked tonight so the wife gets off my case  so would rather not wait for a 'compatible' adapter to arrive via mail-order.

*MY QUESTION is this:

A: Can I run ZIPPER on this (working) new drive (without the new image option) OVER the PTVnet tools thereby allowing my existing network adapters to work? Not loose my settings?

B: Any reason NOT to use the WUSB11v4 wireles adpter in light of the fact that I plan on running a ethernet cable to the tivo ,just not tonight, but in the future. *


----------



## wbrault

OK up and running super

ftp is up, telnet is up... no tivowebplus??


must i do something extra?? when it asked i said y (yes)


----------



## Gunnyman

papatriot said:


> I've read a LOT of this thread and others (after searching) and think I have an idea what I need to do but would GREATLY appreciate some verification as well as advice.
> 
> Equip:
> Hughes directivo model HDVR2
> 160GB Seagate drive (PTVnet + instantcake 6.2 image)
> 
> Background:
> Was up late last night installing new 160GB drive in to my Hughes box that was still in original config. (I put orig 40gb drive away as a backup)
> Unit did the 2 re-boots, I set the zip, etc got my local chan's and everyting working.
> Happy camper so far.
> 
> Today I decide to do the networking. Uh-oh.
> problem:
> I have wired/wireless network. No wire run to the tivo location yet.
> I have a wusb11v4 wirelessB USB adapter which will not work w/PTVnet hack
> the ONLY wired USB adapter I could find locally was a Linksys USB200M but it is *V2* ! Another no-go for PTV hack
> I REALLY want to get this networked tonight so the wife gets off my case  so would rather not wait for a 'compatible' adapter to arrive via mail-order.
> 
> *MY QUESTION is this:
> 
> A: Can I run ZIPPER on this (working) new drive (without the new image option) OVER the PTVnet tools thereby allowing my existing network adapters to work? Not loose my settings?
> 
> B: Any reason NOT to use the WUSB11v4 wireles adpter in light of the fact that I plan on running a ethernet cable to the tivo ,just not tonight, but in the future. *


A: Not easily. You might be better off just running the enhancement script. See Rbautches Thread for details.

B: no reason at all. if no wireless is detected you can revert to wired without problems


----------



## Gunnyman

wbrault said:


> OK up and running super
> 
> ftp is up, telnet is up... no tivowebplus??
> 
> must i do something extra?? when it asked i said y (yes)


from bash type twprs (tivowebplus restart) watch the prompts and report back here if you get any errors.


----------



## wbrault

Gunnyman said:


> from bash type twprs (tivowebplus restart) watch the prompts and report back here if you get any errors.


yep an error

/enhancements/TWPrunc.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or directory


----------



## Gunnyman

sounds like twp didn't install properly


----------



## wbrault

Gunnyman said:


> sounds like twp didn't install properly


hmm what can i do, should i just run the install script and go through everything again?

the tweak.sh command?


----------



## Gunnyman

you will have to uninstall it 1st, but yeah


----------



## wbrault

Gunnyman said:


> you will have to uninstall it 1st, but yeah


o gee

whats the command to uninstall?

EDIT: I take it, this is it.

tweak_uninstall.sh


----------



## Gunnyman

it's been a while but from /enhancements I think you run tweak_uninstall.sh


----------



## papatriot

Gunnyman said:


> A: Not easily. You might be better off just running the enhancement script. See Rbautches Thread for details.


Thanks, problem is that I have no network connectivity to the box now (thus the original problem) 
It was my understanding that the enhancement script is deployed to the box via FTP when done standalone (not with zipper). 
Did I miss something in the thread on installing it manually (HD in PC or something?)

At the time I asked the original question, I was under the impression that the Zipper install would be no problem... The instructions mention installing it on a disk with working (6.2+) software, like mine... But I figured I'd ask, especially since PTVnet was used initially to create the 6.2 image on this disk. 
And in your response you indicated "not easily". Could you elaborate on _why_ it would be less than easy or specific problem/s I might encounter.
THANKS again, I do appreciate the help.


----------



## Gunnyman

well the main caveat is that ptvnet puts things on the tivo in places differently from the zipper. My biggest fear is that your tivo system software partition may run out of room with both hacks installed.
I've never done a zipper over ptvnet before so I can't tell you for sure what will happen.


----------



## wbrault

ok things seem to be fine, for one thing

telnet is no longer open.

it was.. but now its closed.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> well the main caveat is that ptvnet puts things on the tivo in places differently from the zipper. My biggest fear is that your tivo system software partition may run out of room with both hacks installed.
> I've never done a zipper over ptvnet before so I can't tell you for sure what will happen.


I've seen a PTVnet installation, and if you remove the /ptvugrade and /init directories, it should free up enough room and disable the PTVnet stuff. Also delete test.conf in root.


----------



## papatriot

rbautch said:


> I've seen a PTVnet installation, and if you remove the /ptvugrade and /init directories, it should free up enough room and disable the PTVnet stuff. Also delete test.conf in root.


Thanks guys! I can hook the drive up to my SUSE box and try that.

I am a bit miffed I _purchased_ PTVnet disk only to find out it is not compatible with any _currently available_ adapters. Thought I was avoiding headache and going the easiest path possible  
Oh well, live and learn.
My choices now seem to be:


Just order a compatible adapter, wait, sell existing adapter.
Try what you suggest above, followed by zipper. Worst thing that can happen is I have to re-image the disk in which case I will simply use zipper in the first place w/instantcake I have. Wife will have to (again) set up her season passes, like she just did today. She will not be to thrilled about that  
Make an image backup of this new drive and then procede as above in case it does not work, can restore and then wait for an adater as in choice 1. In light of keeping wifey happy I think this is the path I will pursue.  I WILL post my results for future reference. Surely I'm not the only one to realize the PTV route was not the best choice for me _after_ taking it


----------



## sk33t3r

Well here goes my first s2 upgrade with zipper. We shall see what happens. Im going to jsut add a 80 gig I have laying around as a second drive to the 40.
HDVR2 is up and running but I cant get a bash via tera term and the serial port, cable is fine as I get bash on my S1 on this machine with this cable. I installed zipper with no errors and setup networking but I dont have the usb to ethernet adapter yet, so I was trying to use the serial port. Any idea's????


----------



## papatriot

papatriot said:


> Thanks, problem is that I have no network connectivity to the box now (thus the original problem)
> It was my understanding that the enhancement script is deployed to the box via FTP when done standalone (not with zipper).
> Did I miss something in the thread on installing it manually (HD in PC or something?)


Wait!... Can I simply use the serial cable connection to install/run the enhancement script? Thereby gaining the correct driver for the USB200M V2 adapter?


----------



## sk33t3r

I dotn know why you couldnt, as long as you get a bash, my speed is at 115200. I get the following when I rebooted but its raining its ass off here and I cant get a signal now and I cant get bash so I can run the tweaks.sh script!!! And I havent called to activate this machine yet.

/dev/hda9: 605/32768 files (2.1% non-contiguous), 8406/131072 blocks
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9: clean, 605/32768 files, 8406/131072 blocks
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
Mounting /var
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
Cleaning up files in /var
Checking space in /var
Mounting initial environment
Starting logging daemons
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
Loading input section drivers
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16
Loading output section drivers
Splash the screen
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
Remote control is TIVO
MFS partition on /dev/hda10
Loading Provo dssapp
Look for debug board
/tvbin/dssapp: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004
Loading irblast
Loading ideturbo
Loading fan
Loading therm
Loading TvBus router
Updating system clock
Time set to: Mon Oct 16 06:05:23 2006
Enabling local route
Setting TCP keepalive parameters
Checking for additional disk
Start fan control
First temperature parameters set:
Terminal temp: 71
Critical temp: 62
Logging temp: 60
Target temp: 50
Lowest fan speed: 7
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Starting TvLauncher
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
Waiting for launcher to start.
Launcher is running.
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Checking for database conversions
No upgrade to load
Not upgrading software
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Starting Services.
Microcode version is TiVo!
Found hpk front panel model 1
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin
g to 32
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp
using driver frame iter
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
Using a smartSorter!
Calling ReadStream()s
....started status session
Initialize with 2 live caches
AddInputSection 1
AddInputSection 2
TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup()
TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup()
AddInputSection 3
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
....started status session
....sending Booting event
....sending Booting event
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
Inside fakecall 4.x+
done with fakecall

rc.sysinit is complete
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
---- rubbishing channels in network 0 because ULO wasn't processed
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
---- rubbishing channels in network 2 because ULO wasn't processed
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
---- rubbishing channels in network 40962 because ULO wasn't processed
....sending Timeout event
....sending Timeout event
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
---- rubbishing channels in network 40965 because ULO wasn't processed
....sending Done event
....sending Done event
Removing local market config
ApgManager Transition from state STEADY_STATE to INIT


----------



## papatriot

Strange you can't get bash. I'll make a cable tomorrow and try to get to bash on this HDVR2


----------



## Finnstang

sk33t3r said:


> I dotn know why you couldnt, as long as you get a bash, my speed is at 115200. I get the following when I rebooted but its raining its ass off here and I cant get a signal now and I cant get bash so I can run the tweaks.sh script!!! And I havent called to activate this machine yet.
> 
> /dev/hda9: 605/32768 files (2.1% non-contiguous), 8406/131072 blocks
> Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
> ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
> hda9 is mounted.
> /dev/hda9: clean, 605/32768 files, 8406/131072 blocks
> /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
> Mounting /var
> /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
> Cleaning up files in /var
> Checking space in /var
> Mounting initial environment
> Starting logging daemons
> Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
> Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
> Loading input section drivers
> cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16
> Loading output section drivers
> Splash the screen
> Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
> Remote control is TIVO
> MFS partition on /dev/hda10
> Loading Provo dssapp
> Look for debug board
> /tvbin/dssapp: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004
> Loading irblast
> Loading ideturbo
> Loading fan
> Loading therm
> Loading TvBus router
> Updating system clock
> Time set to: Mon Oct 16 06:05:23 2006
> Enabling local route
> Setting TCP keepalive parameters
> Checking for additional disk
> Start fan control
> First temperature parameters set:
> Terminal temp: 71
> Critical temp: 62
> Logging temp: 60
> Target temp: 50
> Lowest fan speed: 7
> /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
> Starting TvLauncher
> PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
> Waiting for launcher to start.
> Launcher is running.
> Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
> Checking for database conversions
> No upgrade to load
> Not upgrading software
> Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
> Starting Services.
> Microcode version is TiVo!
> Found hpk front panel model 1
> PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin
> g to 32
> PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
> PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp
> using driver frame iter
> ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
> Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
> Using a smartSorter!
> Calling ReadStream()s
> ....started status session
> Initialize with 2 live caches
> AddInputSection 1
> AddInputSection 2
> TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup()
> TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup()
> AddInputSection 3
> ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
> ....started status session
> ....sending Booting event
> ....sending Booting event
> Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
> Inside fakecall 4.x+
> done with fakecall
> 
> rc.sysinit is complete
> ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ---- rubbishing channels in network 0 because ULO wasn't processed
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ---- rubbishing channels in network 2 because ULO wasn't processed
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ---- rubbishing channels in network 40962 because ULO wasn't processed
> ....sending Timeout event
> ....sending Timeout event
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
> ---- rubbishing channels in network 40965 because ULO wasn't processed
> ....sending Done event
> ....sending Done event
> Removing local market config
> ApgManager Transition from state STEADY_STATE to INIT


Have you tried hitting enter?


----------



## sk33t3r

Finnstang, Yes several times. I am getting channel 100 and 200, still cant get bash, and i know my cable is good.
Well I guess I can go picok up a linksys USB200M, $30 at circuit city.


----------



## sk33t3r

WOHOOOOOO!!!!! I picked up a usb linksys adapter, reinstalled my backup image to my drive, reinstalled zipped and now have bash running the tweak.sh via secure crt, the scripts downloads an update from a web site???

I have a 40 gig as drive A and 80 gig as drive B, but i still only see 35 hours of recording time. Heres my info from tivoweb;

File System/Disk Information 
Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda4 ext2 124M 74M 44M 63% /
/dev/hda9 ext2 124M 2.9M 115M 2% /var

/dev/hda:
multcount = 16 (on)
I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
using_dma = 1 (on)
readahead = 8 (on)
geometry = 4998/255/63, sectors = 80293248, start = 0
drive state is: active/idle

Device: Maxtor 2F040L0 Supports ATA Version 7
Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed

/dev/hdb:
multcount = 16 (on)
I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
using_dma = 1 (on)
readahead = 8 (on)
geometry = 9729/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0
drive state is: active/idle

Device: ST380011A Supports ATA Version 6
Drive supports S.M.A.R.T. and is enabled
Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed

User Space 
Invisible 1 134 MB 0.4% 0:02:55 
Live Cache 2 512 MB 1.4% 0:12:00 
Used User Space 3 646 MB 1.7% 0:14:55 
Reserved Space 
Used Reserved Space 0 0 MB 0.0% 0:00:00 
Space Summary 
Total Space - 37725 MB 100.0% - 
Total Used 3 646 MB 1.7% 0:14:55 
Total Free - 37079 MB 98.3% -


----------



## rbautch

papatriot said:


> Wait!... Can I simply use the serial cable connection to install/run the enhancement script? Thereby gaining the correct driver for the USB200M V2 adapter?


The enhancement script gets copied from the CD to your tivo drive while you're running the zipper, so no FTP necessary. The zipper also installs Jamie's backported drivers while the drive is still in your PC which should allow the usb200m v2 to work the first time you boot up. You can also run the enhancement script via serial.


----------



## sk33t3r

Well after some reading of the how to, I figured out my drive issue, MFSADD its amazing what you can find when you read.


Space Summary 
Total Space - 114041 MB 100.0% - 
Total Used 3 1158 MB 1.0% 0:26:57 
Total Free - 112883 MB 99.0% 


I think mom and dad will be quite happy!!! Especially once dad figures out the season pass for his scifi StarGate!!!


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> Well after some reading of the how to, I figured out my drive issue, MFSADD its amazing what you can find when you read.
> 
> Space Summary
> Total Space - 114041 MB 100.0% -
> Total Used 3 1158 MB 1.0% 0:26:57
> Total Free - 112883 MB 99.0%
> 
> I think mom and dad will be quite happy!!! Especially once dad figures out the season pass for his scifi StarGate!!!


What was your issue?


----------



## sk33t3r

I didnt know I needed to run MFSADD, I was thinking Zipper did the drive expanding as well. Maybe that should be an option?
Now its time to tackle my DSR7000.


----------



## tward_biteme1

After Zippering a Philips DTivo DSR704, have a D-Link DWL-122.... 

Music & Photos seems to work some of the time, but other times it doesn't seem to see my Computer (when it doesn't see it I can telnet to the DTivo from the Computer without a problem)...

Might help if I tell you it seemed to happen with the Tivo Desktop and with JavaHMO....

Anyone have that happen before?


----------



## rbautch

I've seen a few other users have trouble keeping the wireless connection active. Rebooting the router always fixes it, but that's a pain. Maybe a continuous ping would keep it from dropping off. Also make sure you're advertising your SSID on your router.


----------



## cr33p

sk33t3r said:


> I didnt know I needed to run MFSADD, I was thinking Zipper did the drive expanding as well. Maybe that should be an option?
> Now its time to tackle my DSR7000.


Am I to understand that running the zipper on a fresh image on a new Drive will not expand it to the full capacity in my case a 250 gb drive? Did I still need to run Mfsadd?


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> Am I to understand that running the zipper on a fresh image on a new Drive will not expand it to the full capacity in my case a 250 gb drive? Did I still need to run Mfsadd?


No. The Zipper will expand to use the full capacity of any drive. Mfsadd is used to when you want to add a second hard drive.


----------



## cr33p

Pheeeew, I thought that seemed weird if it didnt. Thanks


----------



## spydraver

Quick question, will runing this on a drive that has been previously hacked mess with my recordings. Basically have one Tivo runnnig older OS not sure which one exactly and One Tivo running with Zipper. Want to run Zipper on my older HD but just want to make sure my recordings will be saved.


----------



## tward_biteme1

rbautch said:


> I've seen a few other users have trouble keeping the wireless connection active. Rebooting the router always fixes it, but that's a pain. Maybe a continuous ping would keep it from dropping off. Also make sure you're advertising your SSID on your router.


It is broadcasting the SSID.

Very weird, it happens if I am in viewing pictures, then I come out of it and it is supposed to display the menu again, instead I get:

"No music or photo servers were located on the network....."

I can still at that point telnet to the Tivo, Pinging it works fine, but after a period of time the menu will return...

I powered down the router and still get the above message....

Letting it sit, it seems to be able to see it again....

Any ideas....


----------



## sk33t3r

cr33p said:


> Pheeeew, I thought that seemed weird if it didnt. Thanks


Sorry for the confusion, I loaded zipper on the 40 gig that came in it and added a 80 gig that I had here, mom and dad dont need a lot of recording time, 107 is a bumch for them. But I had to run mfsadd to expand the second drive.

Spydraver I need to know the same thing basicly, can I take my drives from a dsr6000 and put them in a dsr 7000, and install a 6.2 image and zipper and keep my recordings?? If not my wife has a lot of tv to catch up on.


----------



## jaxgent

My recently "Zippered" Directv series 2, will not save the local stations logo affiliation.

Its TWP ver 1.3.0. Everything else works just fine, any ideas.

Thanks


----------



## zotts

I've been going through a seriew of USB adapters on my RCA box, the netgear FA120 works fine but this D-Link DUB-e100 just wont give me any love. Is a script I'm missing?

dk


----------



## tedmel

Ok, After about a month of reading everything I could find about the zipper I finally got it done last night. Made my own serial cable (No network to telnet into it yet thanks to UPS.:down:.....well brown sure doesn't get your network there on time  ) got everything working, put my tivo back in my entertainment center and now notice the background in all of the menus are gone. The background is whatever is playing on the tivo. This is pretty cool but makes it really hard to read on some programs. Is there anyway to turn the dtivo backgrounds back on or give it some kind of semi translucent colored background and still have the show playing? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Mostly cuz it will shut my wife up.


----------



## willardcpa

Ted do a search in the upgrade forum using "transparent". It looks like you made a mistake in the upgrade area and may have to reimage your HD.  
There doesn't seem to be anyway that you can just "add" the background.


----------



## tedmel

Thanks for the info willardcpa. :up: I guess I'll have to pull the drive and use my instacake image instead of my backup. Oh well I guess resetting all of my favorites, season passes, and everything else will get my wife off my back.   It could be worse. 
Thanks again.


----------



## JWThiers

spydraver said:


> Quick question, will runing this on a drive that has been previously hacked mess with my recordings. Basically have one Tivo runnnig older OS not sure which one exactly and One Tivo running with Zipper. Want to run Zipper on my older HD but just want to make sure my recordings will be saved.


Zipper does 2 things, the most important of which is it hacks the DTivo (Must be a DirecTV with Tivo (Not an R10 or there newer DVR and NOT SA Tivo)) to enable networking and allow other hacks. It then installs some popular enhancements (runs Rbautch's Enhancement script). Since you already have hacked your unit I assume that networking is enabled and that other hacks can be applied (Superpatch) you don't need to run zipper. What you MAY want is the enhancements (ie hacks). Rbautch's Enhancement script can be run separately from zipper, see This Thread. I say MAY, because you may already have some of the hacks already and not need them.


----------



## taz291819

I'm about to do the Zipper to my Hughes H10-250, but have a question. All I really want to do is have the ability to watch HD football games on my laptop (it's plenty fast enough), and I know about the "other software" needed.

My question is, do I have to wait for a recording to be over, or can I start recording a game, then start streaming it to my laptop a minute or so later while it's still recording? 

btw, I use a wired network connection on my laptop when streaming HD, due to bandwidth constraints of wireless.

It's nice watching the early games outdoors on the laptop while I'm grilling, but so far, I can only do so with whatever games are available OTA.


----------



## ttodd1

taz291819 said:


> My question is, do I have to wait for a recording to be over, or can I start recording a game, then start streaming it to my laptop a minute or so later while it's still recording?


You have to wait til it is finished recording


----------



## taz291819

ttodd1 said:


> You have to wait til it is finished recording


Damn, that sucks (for me).

Oh well, hopefully that Directv PCI card will come out sometime and have that feature.

Thanks for the response, going to still hack it anyway.


----------



## dlmcmurr

taz291819 said:


> Damn, that sucks (for me).
> 
> Oh well, hopefully that Directv PCI card will come out sometime and have that feature.
> 
> Thanks for the response, going to still hack it anyway.


Just an idea -- would you be interested in recording a ballgame as six or so 30 minute manual recorded programs and watching one segment as the next one is recording. Amounts to a half hour delayed program.

Dave


----------



## tedmel

Ok more questions. I burnt a new zipper disk this time I used the 000001 image from my instacakes disk and when I go to mount the image it gets almost all of the way done and then tells me it can't finish installing the image. Any ideas why this would happen? I installed the image from instacakes and it worked fine. I figured I'd give it a try right now I am doing the clear and delete everything and after that I will install the zipper. Just wondered if anyone has had this problem before.


----------



## taz291819

dlmcmurr said:


> Just an idea -- would you be interested in recording a ballgame as six or so 30 minute manual recorded programs and watching one segment as the next one is recording. Amounts to a half hour delayed program.
> 
> Dave


That's probably what I'll do, thanks. A half-hour delay isn't bad, gives me time to drink a beer or two.


----------



## TechniKal

Sorry if this is covered somewhere else in the thread. I tried searching, but couldn't find a direct match.

I have 2 zippered SD-DRV40's that are networked together. I'm able to use MRV to see the 'Now Playing' list of my 'old' tivo from my new one. However, when trying to transfer, it doesn't work. I get a message saying 

"This program has been added to the To Do list and will be transferred onto the 1d7D DVR after previously requested programs have finished transferring"

However, it's not in the 'To Do' list, and I can't find any other "previously requested" programs from the 'old' tivo in the 'new' tivo's To Do list, either.

Both machines have been rebooted. Things worked fine a while back. But I took the old Tivo offline for an extended period of time. Since powering it back up and reconnecting it to the network, I can't get anything to transfer. I can pull things down with TyTools, just not with MVR.

Any ideas? Anyway to see (other than the To Do list) what's queued up to transfer from the old Tivo to the new?

Thanks!


----------



## clambert11

I didn't want to cross-post, but JWThiers suggested that I post here although I already created a thread to introduce my problem.

Basically, I have 3 Zippered Philips DSR704's that are networked via ethernet and one of them is rebooting under certain conditions.

At this point, I'm not sure what to do. I guess two topics shouldn't be going at the same time. I apologize.

The topic is HERE if you think you can help.

Gunnyman, if you want me to repost it in here please let me know.

Once again, sorry.

Thanks for any help,
Craig


----------



## jbigboote

I have a DirecTV Philips DSR708. I replaced the stock 80GB drive with a 400GB drive. no hacks, just backed up the original, and restored to the new. ended up with 355 hours, so I think I did that part right. OS = 6.2-01-2-301 
I did not transfer the recorded programs, and after booting the 400GB up, I cleared the now showing list.

Now I am trying to zipper the 400GB drive. here is what is in my zipper_tools folder:
bootpage
network.tcl
ptvlba48-4.04.iso
rbautch_files.tgz
rc.sysinit.author
set_mrv_name_67.tcl
superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
tivopart
tivotools.tar
tweak.sh
tweak_uninstall.sh
vmlinux.px
zipper.sh
Zipper_Installation_Instructions.pdf
Zipper_Version_History.pdf

My understanding is I don't need the virgin InstantCake image, that I can zipper the drive as is. but when I try, the process errors out before I get to the part after entering the first three of my service number (301), and the location of my TiVo drive. I do not get to the point where it asks for an IP address. it says something akin to "no hacked kernel detected." well, yeah, I thought that was the whole point of the zipper.

Please let me know what I am missing, or point me in the right direction. thanks.


----------



## ttodd1

Did you run zipper.sh or tweak.sh? Because it sounds like you did tweak.sh.


----------



## jbigboote

ttodd1 said:


> Did you run zipper.sh or tweak.sh? Because it sounds like you did tweak.sh.


I ran zipper.sh


----------



## jbigboote

ttodd1 said:


> Did you run zipper.sh or tweak.sh? Because it sounds like you did tweak.sh.


here is the end of the sequence:

Copying tivotools to busybox...
Disabling firewall...
Copying author file...
Copying hacks to tivo drive...

Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
cp: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz: no such file or directory
Hacked kernel not found on Zipper CD. Aborting...

and then it's dumps me to a "PTVupgrade /#" prompt.
Is this because I didn't use the $5 LBA48 Boot CD iso? I used the free, non-enhanced one. But again, I thought zipper did the hacking.


----------



## JWThiers

jbigboote said:


> Is this because I didn't use the $5 LBA48 Boot CD iso? I used the free, non-enhanced one. But again, I thought zipper did the hacking.


You just solved your problem you need the $5 iso, it has the HACKED KERNAL.


----------



## ttodd1

That was my next guess. Yes Zipper does the hacking but you have to supply the right pieces and follow directions:

"The second component is an LBA48 Boot CD iso from PTVupgrade, which can be downloaded for $5 here."


----------



## DepecheNYC

.


----------



## Gunnyman

DepecheNYC said:


> I bought a used DSR7000 which I'm about to install Zipper. Does my DSR7000 need to be activated before I install zipper?


nope.


----------



## jbigboote

JWThiers said:


> You just solved your problem you need the $5 iso, it has the HACKED KERNAL.


is it normal for it to look for 3.1.5? Seems like that is for HD.


----------



## Gunnyman

jbigboote said:


> is it normal for it to look for 3.1.5? Seems like that is for HD.


3.1.5 is the kernel version number which is separate from the software version number.


----------



## gerryger

Not sure which forum/topic I should post this in but I'll try here. I have an Hr10-250 - hacked via Zipper - upgraded to 6.3a via slicer.
I get my locals via OTA. Whenever there is bad weather I obviously lose some locals due to poor signal.
I check my kernel log all the time to see if anything unusual is happening. I am receiving the following in my kernel log repeatively (like every 5 seconds):

<BroadcomAtscStreamGetData> Signal quality problem: 1 more error-flagged start codes seen; total now: 9

Even when i change the channel to a DSS station those messages keep coming. It takes a long time for the log file to generate via TWP because the file size is so large. Is this normal. 
Obviously this only happens when there is bad weather. Why does the receiver continue to search for a OTA signal when I change the channel to a DSS signal. When I put the receiver in standby mode the messages finally stop. Shouldn't the ATSC tuner stop searching when that signal is no longer being called for by the TV/Receiver.


----------



## taz291819

gerryger said:


> Not sure which forum/topic I should post this in but I'll try here. I have an Hr10-250 - hacked via Zipper - upgraded to 6.3a via slicer.
> I get my locals via OTA. Whenever there is bad weather I obviously lose some locals due to poor signal.
> I check my kernel log all the time to see if anything unusual is happening. I am receiving the following in my kernel log repeatively (like every 5 seconds):
> 
> <BroadcomAtscStreamGetData> Signal quality problem: 1 more error-flagged start codes seen; total now: 9
> 
> Even when i change the channel to a DSS station those messages keep coming. It takes a long time for the log file to generate via TWP because the file size is so large. Is this normal.
> Obviously this only happens when there is bad weather. Why does the receiver continue to search for a OTA signal when I change the channel to a DSS signal. When I put the receiver in standby mode the messages finally stop. Shouldn't the ATSC tuner stop searching when that signal is no longer being called for by the TV/Receiver.


Hmm, sounds like it's still looking for a signal on the OTA tuner, even if you're using the sat tuner. When it happens, see if you can tune to another OTA channel that is coming in fine, then tune to a sat channel. I bet that'll stop the logging.


----------



## Ilovetorecord2

Began to learn how to hack my units earlier last year with 2.5 and 3.1 and it took several weeks to do and then recently had done 6.2 and had a problem with one I thought and when I redid it I could not get it to work.

I spend the last 8 days all day reading and trying out various things and tried for help on another forum which cannot be mentioned with no replys.

Anyhow after fooling around with the zipper again I was able to get it to work right.

Just wanted to say it is very impressive and I love the fact that I don't have to clearn and delete everything every time as I was doing about 7 or 8 times in the last several days.

I have a sleep disorder where I never wake up refreshed so my thinking process is very slow and it takes awhile to understand things.

This has been asked before but I got to ask why can something be done on long threads that span a few years be earlier to read and or copy to review. Cutting and pasting a page at a time is very time consuming plus cleaning up the document it is in.

Thanks much. I hope to get a little more involved here since I had the fun of upgrading my unit 15 times in the last few days.

Patrick


----------



## cr33p

I have 2 zippered Dsr 704's and I just hooked up my ethernet wireless converter. I can hit one tivo via telnet and both web and telnet on the other. Any ideas? how can i check my network settings from a bash prompt ?


----------



## gerryger

taz291819 said:


> Hmm, sounds like it's still looking for a signal on the OTA tuner, even if you're using the sat tuner. When it happens, see if you can tune to another OTA channel that is coming in fine, then tune to a sat channel. I bet that'll stop the logging.


I will try that when the weather is bad again. But my main concern is ...is this a normal function of the HR10-250 .....to log a poor signal every 5 seconds....the log file is VERY large....shouldn't there be point where the tuner finally kills the process until asked to try again.


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> I have 2 zippered Dsr 704's and I just hooked up my ethernet wireless converter. I can hit one tivo via telnet and both web and telnet on the other. Any ideas? how can i check my network settings from a bash prompt ?


Run the script called /enhancements/net-status.tcl.


----------



## Finnstang

cr33p said:


> I have 2 zippered Dsr 704's and I just hooked up my ethernet wireless converter. I can hit one tivo via telnet and both web and telnet on the other. Any ideas? how can i check my network settings from a bash prompt ?


So you can telnet to both boxes, but can only get to TWP on one of them? Sounds like TWP maybe isn't running on the second one. Have you checked to see whether TWP is running?


----------



## cr33p

Well im not sure what it was , but after a reboot its all up and running 

Quick question in regards to the zipper. Will Tivo Desktop run on zippered machines since they do not have a MAK ?


----------



## ttodd1

Tivo Desktop will only do photo and music NOT recordings - and no you will not need a MAK.


----------



## jeremybb

rbautch said:


> The isomaker used by the Zipper has a limitation of 300GB, so if your tivo software image is larger than about 290MB, it will fail. To get around the issue, you have a few options. One is to use an image smaller than 300MB, like the Instantcake download linked in the instructions. Or, you can leave the image off of the Zipper disk, and apply the image first before you run the Zipper. Finally, you can use a program like ultraiso or winiso to add the image to the bood CD iso.


I think I am running into this problem. I am trying to zipper a new 80GB drive for a Samsung 4040R. I followed the instructions, including using the instantcake image (by which I mean I paid the $20, downloaded it from ptvupgrade, and copied the 00001 file into my zipper_tools directory). However the resulting image created by the zipper_isomaker.bat file is 302 MB.

Did I do something wrong?

If not, how do I "apply the image first before I run the zipper"?

EDIT: I am burning with CDBurnerXP Pro 3, which has a lot of options. When I set the options as follows it boots:
-Make disk bootable
-close disk
-ISO 1 (vs. Joliet)

None of these is a default setting.

However, it now does not recognize the "Mount" command, so I think the problem is that making the cd bootable has made it a DOS disk.

EDIT 2: OK, sorry, there is a totally separate mode for writing *as* an ISO image, even though you have to select that option to get started. The software is free, but not that intuitive. Anyway, it seems to be working despite the 302 MB image.


----------



## jeremybb

BTW, here is what my zipper tools dir looks like


----------



## rbautch

jeremybb said:


> I think I am running into this problem. I am trying to zipper a new 80GB drive for a Samsung 4040R. I followed the instructions, including using the instantcake image (by which I mean I paid the $20, downloaded it from ptvupgrade, and copied the 00001 file into my zipper_tools directory). However the resulting image created by the zipper_isomaker.bat file is 302 MB.


I modified the zipper isomaker to remove unused kernels from the boot disk, which should save about 3MB.


----------



## jeremybb

rbautch said:


> I modified the zipper isomaker to remove unused kernels from the boot disk, which should save about 3MB.


Thanks, however once I figured out how to operate the cd burning software it seemed to work fine according to the original instructions, even though the image produced is 302MB. At least, the script reported success; my tivo is still booting.

I expect I will be back with more questions, but thanks to you and Gunny for creatingthis great tool.


----------



## cr33p

Well last nite I installed my new Ethernet Bridge along with my two zippered 704's Mrv is working great, they seem to be in full operation but I have 2 problems. Wondering If anyone has any ideas or a way for me to trouble shoot them.

1. Now one of the zippered boxes , which has been up and running for 2 weeks without any problems all of a sudden today started becoming unresponsive to remote control commands. It will play a show you tell it to FF and then you cant press play again to make it stop. It controls the Tv still just fine so I do not suspect batteries. 

2. I can get Tivoserver up and running on my PC and it shows up in the NP list, i browse the list, select my show and then the server program crashes and spits out a stack dump error. then the command box on my pc closes. 

And one last note, does the zipper and all of its tools put a significant amount of strain on the CPU since there are new things running in the background, and if so should I rezipper and only load exactly what I want to use? IE Cron, endpad, Etc. Since first of all im not sure how to use them yet or If I even want to use them.

Thanks


----------



## snowybunting

I Zippered my DVR-40 yesterday and all seemed to go pretty well, except for some hard drive errors when accessing the NPL. I thought I had the NPL issue noted in the wiki, but I have changed my /etc/resolv.conf to the routers IP address, can resolve and ping internal and external ip addresses, but accessing the NPL freezes the unit. In /var/log/kernel, these errors pop up the same time the NPL freezes:



Code:


Oct 22 20:17:22 (none) kernel: ide0: reset: success
Oct 22 20:17:24 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Oct 22 20:17:24 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=77219076, high=4, low=10110212, sector=33057792
Oct 22 20:17:24 (none) kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev 03:0b (hda), sector 33057792
Oct 22 20:17:26 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Oct 22 20:17:26 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=77219076, high=4, low=10110212, sector=33057792
Oct 22 20:17:26 (none) kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev 03:0b (hda), sector 33057792
Oct 22 20:17:28 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Oct 22 20:17:28 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=77219076, high=4, low=10110212, sector=33057792
Oct 22 20:17:28 (none) kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev 03:0b (hda), sector 33057792
Oct 22 20:17:30 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
Oct 22 20:17:30 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=77219076, high=4, low=10110212, sector=33057792
Oct 22 20:17:30 (none) kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev 03:0b (hda), sector 33057792

These errors go on until I pull the power, at which time the unit is completely locked up. I have an identical drive I will try tomorrow, but these 2 WD160gb drives were pulled from a working raid array so I am fairly certain they are good, but you never know. Meanwhile, any tips are appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

Your fist problem could be related to your last problem. Tivos don't respond well to remote commands when your CPU is pegged. You could edit your author file to not start all your hacks when it boots, or use Hackman to turn your hacks on and off as you need them. How much of your CPU is being used?


----------



## snowybunting

rbautch said:


> Your fist problem could be related to your last problem. Tivos don't respond well to remote commands when your CPU is pegged. You could edit your author file to not start all your hacks when it boots, or use Hackman to turn your hacks on and off as you need them. How much of your CPU is being used?


I have that drive pulled and the original 40gb reinstalled, as I was getting a beat down from the missus who was worried she couldn't watch her shows tonight. I'll drop the drive in later tonight and watch...is there a "top" command? I didn't get to look thru the bin dir.

I'll look around for Hackman, as I installed pretty much all the hacks from your enhancement script.

*Edit:* Errrrr....I thought rbautch's answer was aimed at me. Nevermind.


----------



## sk33t3r

Mine started *****en that I better get the newer tivo up and running so she could record her shows.


----------



## sk33t3r

When you login to the Tivo via telnet, is that the ROOT account an dif so should the passwd be changed???


----------



## bman12

I just replaced my tivowebplus directory version 1.30 with 1.31. I used Filezilla in binary mode and simply replaced the entire folder tivowebplus with the one that I made by using winrar on the .tgz file. I now can't get to tivowebplus. Here is what I get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/' ''
can't read "::hostname": no such variable
while executing
"append ret "
[html_link "/" $TWP:..." (procedure "html_start" line 35) invoked from within "html_start "User Interface" $ui_submenu" (procedure "::action_ui" line 10) invoked from within "::action_$action $chan $part $env" ("eval" body line 1) invoked from within "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}" --cut here-- 
Two thoughts that I had:
I did not quit all tivowebplus processes first.
I did change the name of the folder from TivoWebPlus to tivowebplus
What did I do now?

UPDATE
Well, I decided to uninstall and retweak to update TWP. After doing so and rebooting as well as restarting TWP I still have version 1.30. I thought it updates to 1.31. I did say that I did not have tivowebplus and noticed it downloading.
I then reinstalled Hackman and did the requirements from the readme. Now I get:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '/' ''
couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
(procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

and I notice that hackman.ini is not made nor is hackman.cfg.


----------



## cr33p

The zipper does not contain "hackman" correct? So I need to download it and ftp it to the Tivo? Sorry for bein a NOOB. Anyways how do I check the cpu useage? I did reload the zipper last nite, that shouldnt have effected it right?

Thanks


----------



## crxrocks

The hackman doesn't seem to work well with new TivoWebPlus installations.


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> The zipper does not contain "hackman" correct? So I need to download it and ftp it to the Tivo? Sorry for bein a NOOB. Anyways how do I check the cpu useage? I did reload the zipper last nite, that shouldnt have effected it right?
> 
> Thanks


Correct, no Hackman in the Zipper. Run the top command to check CPU usage.


----------



## cr33p

K thanks, I will check in to it and see what I can find out.


----------



## sk33t3r

On my dsr 7000 with 6.2 and zipper has this for top

Mem: 42760K used, 1124K free, 0K shrd, 1128K buff, 28556K cached
Load average: 1.38, 1.20, 0.96


----------



## MATT1981M

Just got done hacking my 89th tivo... Even upgraded one of my 3 tivo's to a dual 250GB drive setup and another one to dual 400GB drives...... I want to do dual 750GB drives in the 3rd tivo... Just need to wait for i good deal on the drives...


----------



## MATT1981M

What happened to the zipper wiki site???


----------



## ForrestB

The Zipper Wiki site works fine from here Zipper Wiki


----------



## Finnstang

bman12 said:


> I just replaced my tivowebplus directory version 1.30 with 1.31. I used Filezilla in binary mode and simply replaced the entire folder tivowebplus with the one that I made by using winrar on the .tgz file. I now can't get to tivowebplus. Here is what I get:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_ui '/' ''
> can't read "::hostname": no such variable
> while executing
> "append ret "
> [html_link "/" $TWP:..." (procedure "html_start" line 35) invoked from within "html_start "User Interface" $ui_submenu" (procedure "::action_ui" line 10) invoked from within "::action_$action $chan $part $env" ("eval" body line 1) invoked from within "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}" --cut here--
> Two thoughts that I had:
> I did not quit all tivowebplus processes first.
> I did change the name of the folder from TivoWebPlus to tivowebplus
> What did I do now?
> 
> UPDATE
> Well, I decided to uninstall and retweak to update TWP. After doing so and rebooting as well as restarting TWP I still have version 1.30. I thought it updates to 1.31. I did say that I did not have tivowebplus and noticed it downloading.
> I then reinstalled Hackman and did the requirements from the readme. Now I get:
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '/' ''
> couldn't read file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source $source_dir/modules/hackman.cfg"
> (procedure "::action_hackman" line 12)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> and I notice that hackman.ini is not made nor is hackman.cfg.


I wouldn't use WinRAR to decompress the tgz archive. Transfer (in binary mode) the .tgz file to the same directory that has your current tivowebplus directory. For me that is the root. Then:



Code:


tar xvzf filename.tgz


----------



## bman12

Finnstang said:


> I wouldn't use WinRAR to decompress the tgz archive. Transfer (in binary mode) the .tgz file to the same directory that has your current tivowebplus directory. For me that is the root. Then:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tar xvzf filename.tgz


 When I uninstalled and retweaked TWP was reinstalled. Why do I still have version 1.30 and not 1.31?


----------



## SteelersFan

bman12 said:


> When I uninstalled and retweaked TWP was reinstalled. Why do I still have version 1.30 and not 1.31?


That's because that's what is in The Zipper package. To get a newer version start reading here including post #7571 for a simple way to manually update TWP.


----------



## TR7110

Just completed a zipper install on my DVR-704 with drive upgrade. Read most of the 265 pages over the last week. I have TWP 1.3.1 on a Series 1 Phillips TiVo and everything seems to work well.
If I update to TWP 1.3.1 on my DVR-704, using the methods described, will I loose any of the features that are in the TWP 1.3.0 version that comes with the Zipper. Like MRV Setup or Net Config.


----------



## rbautch

TR7110 said:


> Just completed a zipper install on my DVR-704 with drive upgrade. Read most of the 265 pages over the last week. I have TWP 1.3.1 on a Series 1 Phillips TiVo and everything seems to work well.
> If I update to TWP 1.3.1 on my DVR-704, using the methods described, will I loose any of the features that are in the TWP 1.3.0 version that comes with the Zipper. Like MRV Setup or Net Config.


I believe mrv and netconfig come standard with 1.3.1 now. You will lose some other modules though - check the OP for the full list. You'll also lose the feature that shows the name of each tivo on the TWP interface.


----------



## SteelersFan

> I believe mrv and netconfig come standard with 1.3.1 now. You will lose some other modules though - check the OP for the full list.


You can manually add the modules you want to by ftp'ing them to the /modules dir.


> You'll also lose the feature that shows the name of each tivo on the TWP interface.


This can be done manually by following this.


----------



## TR7110

Thanks for the Help. Got TWP 1.3.1 working with all the modules. I had to add net config and MRV Setup to the modules.
One other problem I seem to have is any changes give me an error of read only. If I telnet to Tivo and change it to rw changes work. But after a reboot I have to go back and change it to rw again. is there anyway I can make the tivowebplus directory rw. I am not very knowledgeable about linux commands. Thanks again for your quick responses and help.
Even the original install of the zipper gave me errors of read only on various setting pf TWP 1.3.0.


----------



## solsurfer

I had my hacked and zippered HDRV2 sitting around for about 3 weeks idle. Plugged in, but no DTV signal coming in, as I had switched to a new HD box. Well, the HR10-250's HD board went bad, so I switched back to the HDRV2 while I'm waiting to get my new HD box. But the tivo is rebooting itself every 15-20 minutes. And is very slow in responding to IR commands. Picture is also pixelated at times. Is this a bad drive? Some sort of buffer issue? Anything I can do to try to right it? Just a coincidence the drive went bad after it sat around unused? It was working fine before that.


----------



## jeremybb

solsurfer said:


> I had my hacked and zippered HDRV2 sitting around for about 3 weeks idle. Plugged in, but no DTV signal coming in, as I had switched to a new HD box. Well, the HR10-250's HD board went bad, so I switched back to the HDRV2 while I'm waiting to get my new HD box. But the tivo is rebooting itself every 15-20 minutes. And is very slow in responding to IR commands. Picture is also pixelated at times. Is this a bad drive? Some sort of buffer issue? Anything I can do to try to right it? Just a coincidence the drive went bad after it sat around unused? It was working fine before that.


Some people argue that already marginal drives are more likely to fail when they are turned off due to (I think) lubricating oil cooling off and something seizing. Kind of like how the light bulb always fails right when you turn it on.


----------



## MATT1981M

ForrestB said:


> The Zipper Wiki site works fine from here Zipper Wiki


thanks... That was the same url i had... For some reason it kept loading an error but now it works... Oh well....


----------



## solsurfer

The HDMI board on my hacked HR10-250 went bad (think 3 yr old and milk cup), so DTV sent me a replacement. I put in a new access card and went through the whole set-up with the new box just to make sure it worked. Then I tried putting in the hard drive from the previous box. I get the error 51 message. I know there are ways to kill this message. Can I just do that, or do I need to re-image and zipper that old drive? 

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

If I'm not mistaken, you can do a clear and delete to resolve this (I think Gunny once told me this), if you have no recordings you need saved.


----------



## jjn

Why don't you just switch the HDMI card?


----------



## solsurfer

Lord Vader said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you can do a clear and delete to resolve this (I think Gunny once told me this), if you have no recordings you need saved.


Will I lose my season passes and 'channels I receive' settings?


----------



## Finnstang

If you have already Zippered it, then just run the 51killer.tcl script.


----------



## Da Goon

Finnstang said:


> If you have already Zippered it, then just run the 51killer.tcl script.


code : *tivosh /busybox/51killer.tcl*
that will clear the error 51 message within second as opposed to hours with a "clear and delete everything"


----------



## sjmaye

When I zppered my HD D*Tivo I installed EndPad Plus. I set it to record (when possible) 1 minute before and 10 minutes after a show.

After using it a while the extra 10 minutes at the end got annoying, so I wanted to edit the amount of time. After reading here I was unsure exactly how to do this editing without screwin something up. 

I elected to install hackman. I got Hackman working. I stopped Endpad and Endpad Plus with Hackman. The recordings since then seem to start just a hair late. Makes me want endpad back.

I went back to Hackman today and saw that the EndPad and Endpad Plus were running. 

Is it possible that they were both restarted during an overnight reboot of the D*Tivo?


----------



## tward_biteme1

When Zippering an existing 2 drive DSR704, do I only have to Zipper the main drive?


----------



## Finnstang

tward_biteme1 said:


> When Zippering an existing 2 drive DSR704, do I only have to Zipper the main drive?


yes


----------



## SteelersFan

sjmaye said:


> When I zppered my HD D*Tivo I installed EndPad Plus. I set it to record (when possible) 1 minute before and 10 minutes after a show.
> 
> After using it a while the extra 10 minutes at the end got annoying, so I wanted to edit the amount of time. After reading here I was unsure exactly how to do this editing without screwin something up.
> 
> I elected to install hackman. I got Hackman working. I stopped Endpad and Endpad Plus with Hackman. The recordings since then seem to start just a hair late. Makes me want endpad back.
> 
> I went back to Hackman today and saw that the EndPad and Endpad Plus were running.
> 
> Is it possible that they were both restarted during an overnight reboot of the D*Tivo?


Yes.


----------



## Matt L

I've got a question. I zippered my HR10-250 back in March. All was well until I tried to kill the padding option, for some reason it would not let me record some show because it cailmed they overlapped. Anyway, I've lost most of the options the zipper program gave me. I can still telnet into my TiVo, so is there a way to ftp zipper and re run it? 

With all the reported problems with 6.3 i've pulled the plug so to speak and will stick with 3.x


----------



## SteelersFan

Matt L said:


> I've got a question. I zippered my HR10-250 back in March. All was well until I tried to kill the padding option, for some reason it would not let me record some show because it cailmed they overlapped. Anyway, I've lost most of the options the zipper program gave me. I can still telnet into my TiVo, so is there a way to ftp zipper and re run it?
> 
> With all the reported problems with 6.3 i've pulled the plug so to speak and will stick with 3.x


Try rerunning tweak. You may need to run tweak_uninstall first, then tweak. That *should* do the trick.


----------



## Lord Vader

If one does not desire to run End Pad, why not just make one of your options when setting a Season Pass to end recording 1 or 2 minutes later? Unlike End Pad, which is a blanket fix for ALL recordings, setting the end time when you make a Season Pass allows one to at least choose which programs will get the extra minute.


----------



## Da Goon

sjmaye said:


> I elected to install hackman. I got Hackman working. I stopped Endpad and Endpad Plus with Hackman. The recordings since then seem to start just a hair late. Makes me want endpad back.


If you want to adjust the amount of padding used, then check in your .author file for this line : *tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 10 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &*

The "1" and the "10" are the indicators of how much padding is being used. Just amend these numbers, save the file and reboot, and Endpad will now pad the amount you just chose.


----------



## kimsan

Where in the TWP install is the line change to display the unit name?

I cloned my TWP from one unit to the other as an easy repair and now both display the same unit name.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jeremybb

Da Goon said:


> If you want to adjust the amount of padding used, then check in your .author file for this line : *tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 10 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &*
> 
> The "1" and the "10" are the indicators of how much padding is being used. Just amend these numbers, save the file and reboot, and Endpad will now pad the amount you just chose.


Can you put in 0?


----------



## ttodd1

Instead of putting in a zero just turn it off.


----------



## gsr

Lord Vader said:


> If one does not desire to run End Pad, why not just make one of your options when setting a Season Pass to end recording 1 or 2 minutes later? Unlike End Pad, which is a blanket fix for ALL recordings, setting the end time when you make a Season Pass allows one to at least choose which programs will get the extra minute.


If I understand how End Pad works correctly, there's a huge difference in how conflicts are handled. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but End Pad will only add the extra time if it won't create a conflict with a back to back recording. Setting up a Season Pass to add a few minutes will result in a conflict if there is a back to back recording (and not enough tuners to handle it).

Using End Pad is a nice way to have the best of both worlds - not missing the start / end of a show, but only if it doesn't mean missing an entire other show in the process which is a feature that Tivo really should have added (and is something UltimateTV did have).


----------



## lithivm

Hello I purchased all the items required to upgrade my HR10-250 and looking at my folder I have everything but the "000001" image file. Intant cake created an image named:

instantcake-hr10-250-1.2-3.1.5f-SE2-01-2-357.iso

its about 164MB in size what should I do?


----------



## Lowcarb

lithivm said:


> instantcake-hr10-250-1.2-3.1.5f-SE2-01-2-357.iso
> 
> its about 164MB in size what should I do?


What you downloaded from PTVuprade is an ISO file. This is an image of a CD. 
Use CD burning software (Nero, Roxio, or a zillion others) to burn a CD. Then you will be able to see all the files on the disc.


----------



## jeremybb

lithivm said:


> Hello I purchased all the items required to upgrade my HR10-250 and looking at my folder I have everything but the "000001" image file. Intant cake created an image named:
> 
> instantcake-hr10-250-1.2-3.1.5f-SE2-01-2-357.iso
> 
> its about 164MB in size what should I do?


Hooray! I can finally contribute.

You need a program that can edit ISO files. I downloaded a trial version of UltraISO which worked fine. Open that file and open the .images folder to find the 000001 file and drag it out.


----------



## lithivm

Thanks for the quick replies but I had extracted that ISO file, but inside it there is no "000001" 

Files in the root of the image:

File Autorun.inf
Folder isolinux
File ptstart.exe


Inside the isolinux folder (all files)

boot.cat
F1.TXT
F2.TXT
F3.TXT
initrd.img
isolinux.bin
isolinux.cfg
message.txt
vmlinuz

Please help


----------



## rbautch

lithivm said:


> Thanks for the quick replies but I had extracted that ISO file, but inside it there is no "000001"
> 
> Files in the root of the image:
> 
> File Autorun.inf
> Folder isolinux
> File ptstart.exe
> 
> Inside the isolinux folder (all files)
> 
> boot.cat
> F1.TXT
> F2.TXT
> F3.TXT
> initrd.img
> isolinux.bin
> isolinux.cfg
> message.txt
> vmlinuz
> 
> Please help


This looks like the $5 lba48 boot CD, not the Instantcake CD.


----------



## SteelersFan

kimsan said:


> Where in the TWP install is the line change to display the unit name?
> 
> I cloned my TWP from one unit to the other as an easy repair and now both display the same unit name.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


This a popular topic. Here is one post that answers your question.


----------



## rbautch

kimsan said:


> Where in the TWP install is the line change to display the unit name?
> 
> I cloned my TWP from one unit to the other as an easy repair and now both display the same unit name.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Its in /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl


----------



## sugarqubed

I used zipper on my HR-10-250 and ran the enhancement scripts, i also used slicer to upgrade it to 6.3

Everything seems to be working fine, but I have a few questions. My guide is showing the chicago locals, ( live in LA) i realize this is probably a function of the 3.1 image that I used from ptv but when will my locals and guide update? Also I am unable to do a search with TWP, I always get the following error.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_search '' 'set "searchby" "0";set "cat" "0";set "scat" "0";set "q" "baseball tonight";set "submit" "Search";'
object not found (TV_NM_NAME_NOT_FOUND)

while executing
"mfs find "$guideindexdir/$searchbyfile""
invoked from within
"lindex [mfs find "$guideindexdir/$searchbyfile"] 0"
invoked from within
"set fsid [lindex [mfs find "$guideindexdir/$searchbyfile"] 0]"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set fsid [lindex [mfs find "$guideindexdir/$searchbyfile"] 0]
if {[catch {set moddate [mfs moddate $fsid]}]} {
..."
(procedure "get_textindexsearch" line 17)
invoked from within
"get_textindexsearch $modq $searchby"
(procedure "::action_search" line 135)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

No matter what it is I search for I always get a similar result with the exception of the exact search name particulars.

Is this also a function of my guide data?


----------



## lithivm

I double-checked it and it wasn't the $5 image. This is the instantcake version for the HR10-250 which brings it down to version 3.1.5f. Under the Zipper instructions it says that if you are running Series2 software on a HR10-250 that you should purchase the old image for $20 which is the ISO that I have which doesn't contain the "000001" image. I spent the $55 to make sure I had all the software mentioned on the Zipper guide but so far no results.

If anyone upgraded an HD HR10-250 lately please help me.

Thanks again for the replies


----------



## bman12

I am having some difficulty upgrading tivowebplus from 1.30 to 1.31. I have quit tivowebplus, mounted rw and tried to use the built in update but keep getting a message related to tivowebplus vs TivoWebPlus (note capitalization) and it doesn't update. I do all the required reboots and tivowebplus starts but not updated to 1.31. tivowebplus is in root as zipper installs.

Will changing the directory to TivoWebPlus fix this and how exactly is this done? 

Will doing this cause any other problems?

Will any other coding have to be changed reflecting the caps?

Or more simply, what is the best way to do this update on a zippered drive?
TIA


----------



## Gunnyman

unzip the archive you downloaded for twp
change the TivoWebPlus folder name to not contain caps. ftp that folder to your tivo overwriting the old one. restart twp


----------



## bman12

well....that makes sense! Thanks


----------



## tward_biteme1

Very Stupid Questions:

1. Is 30 second skip supposed to work with music?

2. System Information is supposed to have all the extra information in it, correct?


----------



## kimsan

SteelersFan said:


> This a popular topic. Here is one post that answers your question.





rbautch said:


> Its in /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl


Thanks guys. I never saw it come up before. All better now.


----------



## SteelersFan

tward_biteme1 said:


> Very Stupid Questions:
> 
> 1. Is 30 second skip supposed to work with music??


No.


> 2. System Information is supposed to have all the extra information in it, correct?


Yes. Not sure why.


----------



## tward_biteme1

Does the Tivo Wireless G work with DirecTivos?


----------



## Da Goon

tward_biteme1 said:


> Does the Tivo Wireless G work with DirecTivos?


No wireless "G" adapters are compatible with Directivos.


----------



## tward_biteme1

The list says Linksys WUSB11 ver 2.6 are compatible with DTivos, but a seller on Ebay states that they don't work with DirecTivos.... Just want to make sure before I buy any!


----------



## SteelersFan

tward_biteme1 said:


> The list says Linksys WUSB11 ver 2.6 are compatible with DTivos, but a seller on Ebay states that they don't work with DirecTivos.... Just want to make sure before I buy any!


Here's where the compatible list is (again).


----------



## ttodd1

tward_biteme1 said:


> The list says Linksys WUSB11 ver 2.6 are compatible with DTivos, but a seller on Ebay states that they don't work with DirecTivos.... Just want to make sure before I buy any!


And you believed him/her???


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Here's where the compatible list is (again).


There is a few on there that don't match up with the usb.map. I linked to a list of adapters from the usb.map in the main Zipper instructions.


----------



## tward_biteme1

Thanks rbautch, just wanted to make sure before I shell out a few bucks for them......


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> There is a few on there that don't match up with the usb.map. I linked to a list of adapters from the usb.map in the main Zipper instructions.


Thanks. I'll make sure to send folks there instead. Shouldn't the Wiki be updated?


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> unzip the archive you downloaded for twp
> change the TivoWebPlus folder name to not contain caps. ftp that folder to your tivo overwriting the old one. restart twp


Gunny,
how do I restart twp? everytime I go to the twp menu, I get an error "cannot display the webpage" I need some help please, thanks


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Thanks. I'll make sure to send folks there instead. Shouldn't the Wiki be updated?


It should. I think anyone can edit it, so I nominate you!


----------



## ttodd1

bnm81002 said:


> Gunny,
> how do I restart twp? everytime I go to the twp menu, I get an error "cannot display the webpage" I need some help please, thanks


twp


----------



## tec007

I've been reading conflicting information. 3.1.5f Zippered HR10-250. Can you record XM?


----------



## Lowcarb

I have two 2 S2 DirecTV units , monte'd that are/were at 3.1.1. 
They have downloaded 6.2 slices.

I wanted to let one update to 6.2 and then zipper it.

I thought I would just remove "softwareupdate=false" using bootpage -P and reboot. That disn't do it. It still booted up to 3.1.1 with all my hacks intact.

Ok, step 2. I telneted to /tvbin and ran installSw.itcl and rebooted. 
Still no effect.

Hmmm? Last chance. Nothing to lose I guess. ran installSw.itcl then bootpage -f then reboot. 
Stuck at "almost there" .

I've still got another identical unit. 
Any advise on how to let that one update to 6.2 before I zipper it.


----------



## bnm81002

I got tivowebplus 1.3.1 version installed on both my DTivo units but it doesn't set the names that I want in the "MRV Setup" after I entered the name that I want, it reports success but it's not shown next to TivoWebPlus v1.3.1, on version 1.3.0 it did show the name that I wanted, I did reboot and still nothing, help please? thanks


----------



## tward_biteme1

What does the following mean?

"A hardware problem has been detected which needs your attention. Until this problem is fixed, you will not be able to record programs or watch recordings.

Please restart the Recorder (either by unplugging the Recorder or by going to DIRECTV Central and selecting ......."

This happens when I try to go into the "Now Playing List".

Long story, but this is a Philips DSR708 that I think the hard drive was starting to go bad, so I replaced it with a another Zippered Philips (which went great).. And I figured I'd Zipper this one so I could get the Season Passes and Recordings off of it.... Doesn't look like the Season Passes or the Recordings survived which is no big deal, but it would have been nice!! 

What could have gone wrong??


----------



## Finnstang

bnm81002 said:


> I got tivowebplus 1.3.1 version installed on both my DTivo units but it doesn't set the names that I want in the "MRV Setup" after I entered the name that I want, it reports success but it's not shown next to TivoWebPlus v1.3.1, on version 1.3.0 it did show the name that I wanted, I did reboot and still nothing, help please? thanks


MRV name is for MRV not for TWP. You can change the TWP name by editing httpd-tt.itcl and change the name or version variables to say whatever you want.


----------



## Gunnyman

tward_biteme1 said:


> What does the following mean?
> 
> "A hardware problem has been detected which needs your attention. Until this problem is fixed, you will not be able to record programs or watch recordings.
> 
> Please restart the Recorder (either by unplugging the Recorder or by going to DIRECTV Central and selecting ......."
> 
> This happens when I try to go into the "Now Playing List".
> 
> Long story, but this is a Philips DSR708 that I think the hard drive was starting to go bad, so I replaced it with a another Zippered Philips (which went great).. And I figured I'd Zipper this one so I could get the Season Passes and Recordings off of it.... Doesn't look like the Season Passes or the Recordings survived which is no big deal, but it would have been nice!!
> 
> What could have gone wrong??


this is error 51
run 51killer.tcl from bash


----------



## Gunnyman

Lowcarb said:


> I have two 2 S2 DirecTV units , monte'd that are/were at 3.1.1.
> They have downloaded 6.2 slices.
> 
> I wanted to let one update to 6.2 and then zipper it.
> 
> I thought I would just remove "softwareupdate=false" using bootpage -P and reboot. That disn't do it. It still booted up to 3.1.1 with all my hacks intact.
> 
> Ok, step 2. I telneted to /tvbin and ran installSw.itcl and rebooted.
> Still no effect.
> 
> Hmmm? Last chance. Nothing to lose I guess. ran installSw.itcl then bootpage -f then reboot.
> Stuck at "almost there" .
> 
> I've still got another identical unit.
> Any advise on how to let that one update to 6.2 before I zipper it.


There is a great thread by plainbill on deal data base on how to unsleeper (monte) a DTivo. I suggest checking it out.


----------



## tward_biteme1

Gunnyman said:


> this is error 51
> run 51killer.tcl from bash


Thanks, that fixed it.

Just for future reference though, what could I have done wrong that would have erased the recordings and season passes?

Thought I did everything right, wasn't a big deal, just would have been a nice to have thing...


----------



## Gunnyman

not sure I follow your question. Was the unit in question already hacked?


----------



## tward_biteme1

Gunnyman said:


> not sure I follow your question. Was the unit in question already hacked?


No, the unit in question was not hacked, and I think it is haveing some hard drive issues, occasional lock ups while recording or playing back..

So I bought a refurbished Philips and Zippered a 300 GB Hard Drive to replace it with.

That all went fine, the replacement is working.

But for some reason, I thought I could take the one that I think is having a hard drive problem, and Zipper it and it would keep the SP's and Recordings.... I wasn't sure if it would work...


----------



## stringmun

I used zipper on my HR-10-250 DirecTivo and now my Wireless Netgear MA111 and my Netgear FA120 will not allow me to connect to run the Enhancements or the Slicer. These two adapters work in my 2 other Zipper'd Tivos's just fine. I'm not getting any lights on either of these two adapter in the HD 250. I wonder if the USB ports stopped working after I applied the Instant Cake Image during running the Zipper. 

Please help....not sure what to do.


----------



## technojunkie

I have an HDVR2 that was zippered. It has a 160 Gig drive but says it only has 35 hrs of space. Any ideas what could have gone wrong? Since I have network access I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to get the full amount recognized without pulling the drive or do I have to rerun the Zipper?


----------



## restino

Is an R10 considered a series 2?

Can it be hacked using anything yet?

Thanks


----------



## ForrestB

technojunkie said:


> I have an HDVR2 that was zippered. It has a 160 Gig drive but says it only has 35 hrs of space. Any ideas what could have gone wrong? Since I have network access I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to get the full amount recognized without pulling the drive or do I have to rerun the Zipper?


Sounds like the new hard drive was not expanded. To fix this, you'll need to reinstall the new Tivo hard drive back in your PC, reboot with the $5 LBA48 Boot CD and run the mfsadd command. See here MFSTOOLS 2 and scroll down to step 10 for more info on how to use mfsadd.


----------



## technojunkie

Thanks.

No free lunch!


----------



## ttodd1

restino said:


> Is an R10 considered a series 2?
> 
> Can it be hacked using anything yet?
> 
> Thanks


Actually it is a 2.5, and it can be hacked right after you get a PROM mod done.


----------



## bnm81002

Finnstang said:


> MRV name is for MRV not for TWP. You can change the TWP name by editing httpd-tt.itcl and change the name or version variables to say whatever you want.


thanks for the replay, so if I may ask, how do I edit that file, please?


----------



## rbautch

stringmun said:


> I used zipper on my HR-10-250 DirecTivo and now my Wireless Netgear MA111 and my Netgear FA120 will not allow me to connect to run the Enhancements or the Slicer. These two adapters work in my 2 other Zipper'd Tivos's just fine. I'm not getting any lights on either of these two adapter in the HD 250. I wonder if the USB ports stopped working after I applied the Instant Cake Image during running the Zipper.
> 
> Please help....not sure what to do.


Did you get any errors? Try running the zipper again.


----------



## willardcpa

bnm81002 said:


> thanks for the replay, so if I may ask, how do I edit that file, please?


 Go back to post #7496 in this thread. Someday I'm gonna figure out how to link to old posts other than writing down and retyping the hyperlink.


----------



## SteelersFan

willardcpa said:


> ...Someday I'm gonna figure out how to link to old posts other than writing down and retyping the hyperlink.


Right click on the post number you want to link to and copy shortcut, then paste it in your new post. :up:


----------



## rbautch

I just uploaded version 2.3 of the Zipper, which includes the following changes:

1. Replaces Alphawolf's all-in-one utilities with my distribution of BusyBox (see here). This means users no longer have to download any tools to put on the Zipper disk.

2. Modified the zipper_isomaker.bat file to extract the image from an Instantcake iso so users don't have to. This means you can just drop an Instancake iso in the zipper_tools folder instead of using the 000001 image file. An image named 000001 will still work.


----------



## bnm81002

willardcpa said:


> Go back to post #7496 in this thread. Someday I'm gonna figure out how to link to old posts other than writing down and retyping the hyperlink.


after figuring out how to edit that file (used WordPad) I finally got it named the way that I like it, a big thanks for your help :up: :up: :up:


----------



## stringmun

rbautch said:


> Did you get any errors? Try running the zipper again.


Yea I got an error about USBMap,

Error 1. USB.MAP Location could not be determined.
Error 2 Skipping USB.MAP Mods for backported drivers

I've reran the Zipper about 5 times now and I selected to reimage the drive twice ie apply the instant cake image.

but other than these two errors all else appears fine.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> It should. I think anyone can edit it, so I nominate you!


Well, I took a shot at it but in the end I just added links to your two posts that contain the lists. I will defer the editing of the lists in the Wiki to someone (like matt1981m) more familiar with the subject.


----------



## tward_biteme1

What are the standard transfer rates for MRV on a Wireless connection?

1 hour for 10 minutes seems really slow...... It took 3 hours to transfer a 30 minute show from on DTivo to another...


----------



## Lord Vader

That sounds like a USB1.1 speed. I'm currently doing around .75 megs/sec when I use that Ty-you-know-what proggy.


----------



## ForrestB

Using a 802.11g wireless ethernet bridge, I can MRV a 1 hour show in about 10 minutes between by two zippered SD Tivo's.


----------



## cheddarspaz2

A little short of success on my SD-40 with 250 gig. Burned the ISO with correct settings, but saw an "error" during installation using the ISO disc. I scrolled back to see the specifics, but it was no longer listed. With the most recent updated 6.2 sofware on the Tivo HD and the $5.00 "DD" disc, I went through the boot-up into the second boot and have tv, but no serial bash and no network. I noticed a couple errors via serial on Hyperterminal on the laptop. 
First was "FakeCall for Version 6.2-01-2-351 is not supported.c.sysinit" 
Second "Insmod: /lib/modules/usbcore.o" No such file or directory"
I thought there was another usb error but wasn't diplayed at scroll back. I hope this helps "fine-tune" things a little with possible problems with others. Let me know your thoughts....


----------



## cr33p

Help Anyone !!!
I just re ran the zipper script on my dsr704 to change some settings, i uninstalled the previous version, deleted the unpatched app it was asking about to save room, then went to re install like normal and i get stuck when its trying to download the latest enhancement script from mastersav.com. The error I recieve is

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...

Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
Daves Tivo-bash#

And it keeps going round and round

1. Is there a way to run the script without the download IE. like the original install?

Thanks


----------



## tjolsonmcse

I've gone through the posts over the last few weeks, and thought I'd be all set. I got a "fresh" image from Instant Cake. And added the image (000001) to their $5 ptvlba disk and the zipper, superpatch and MRV. 

The zipper ran fine and I installed the new drive into the Tivo (HR10-250). The first boot went fine and it alerted me that it was booting again to set the network settings. However, the next boot sits at the boot window, the record light goes red, and then the device reboots. It just does this over and over. 

So I assume I need to try to recopy the image onto the new drive, but I want to confirm I have the right image file. I downloaded the "special image 1.2" from instant cake. I hope that's the right image to have? Did I get the incorrect one for the 10-250? 

ICAKE-S2DT-HD	InstantCake for Series2 HDTV DirecTiVo Units (3.1.5f) 
VERSION: SLICABLE 

Can someone confirm that the correct image size is 168,583,168 bytes? 

I can not find anywhere in the IC forums if the image sizes are listed.  Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rbautch

tjolsonmcse said:


> I've gone through the posts over the last few weeks, and thought I'd be all set. I got a "fresh" image from Instant Cake. And added the image (000001) to their $5 ptvlba disk and the zipper, superpatch and MRV.
> 
> The zipper ran fine and I installed the new drive into the Tivo (HR10-250). The first boot went fine and it alerted me that it was booting again to set the network settings. However, the next boot sits at the boot window, the record light goes red, and then the device reboots. It just does this over and over.
> 
> So I assume I need to try to recopy the image onto the new drive, but I want to confirm I have the right image file. I downloaded the "special image 1.2" from instant cake. I hope that's the right image to have? Did I get the incorrect one for the 10-250?
> 
> ICAKE-S2DT-HD	InstantCake for Series2 HDTV DirecTiVo Units (3.1.5f)
> VERSION: SLICABLE
> 
> Can someone confirm that the correct image size is 168,583,168 bytes?
> 
> I can not find anywhere in the IC forums if the image sizes are listed.


The instantcake iso itself should be 172,418 KB - it's now shown on the Zipper instructions. If the same thing happens again, run Instantcake sans Zipper and see if it boots.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

FYI, I wrote an article on the Zipper here.


----------



## rbautch

stringmun said:


> Yea I got an error about USBMap,
> 
> Error 1. USB.MAP Location could not be determined.
> Error 2 Skipping USB.MAP Mods for backported drivers
> 
> I've reran the Zipper about 5 times now and I selected to reimage the drive twice ie apply the instant cake image.
> 
> but other than these two errors all else appears fine.


Sounds like you entered the wrong service number. You should have entered 357. The Zipper only looks for a usb.map file if your tivo is not an hr10-250. This would also explain why your network connection doesnt come up.


----------



## rbautch

Yog-Sothoth said:


> FYI, I wrote an article on the Zipper here.


Nice job! Love the zipper graphic.


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> Help Anyone !!!
> I just re ran the zipper script on my dsr704 to change some settings, i uninstalled the previous version, deleted the unpatched app it was asking about to save room, then went to re install like normal and i get stuck when its trying to download the latest enhancement script from mastersav.com. The error I recieve is
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...
> 
> Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> Daves Tivo-bash#
> 
> And it keeps going round and round
> 
> 1. Is there a way to run the script without the download IE. like the original install?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. Extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the zipper download, and FTP it to your tivo in the same directory as tweak.sh. Then tweak.sh will recognize it's there, and will skip the download.


----------



## rbautch

cheddarspaz2 said:


> Second "Insmod: /lib/modules/usbcore.o" No such file or directory"


This is not good. As long as you have a serial cable, tap the enter key a few times to get a serial bash prompt. Then navigate to /lib/modules, and make sure usbcore.o is there. If not, run the zipper again, but before you take the drive out of your pc, navigate to /lib/modules, and make sure usbcore.o is there. Use a different terminal emulator (like tera term) and capture your entire serial console ouput. What boot disk are you using?


----------



## tjolsonmcse

rbautch said:


> The instantcake iso itself should be 172,418 KB - it's now shown on the Zipper instructions. If the same thing happens again, run Instantcake sans Zipper and see if it boots.


Thanks rbautch! I'm going to try your new Zipper tonight. My IC ISO is the size you've indicated in your post.

I tried to be brief in my first post, but I should have added I tried the instantcake cd alone. Unfortunately I cannot move around the pri and sec IDE to match the exact setup IC requires (not much flexibility in their process). Trying to use an old system to make the new drive.


----------



## cr33p

rbautch said:


> Yes. Extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the zipper download, and FTP it to your tivo in the same directory as tweak.sh. Then tweak.sh will recognize it's there, and will skip the download.


Thanks Again


----------



## Da Goon

tjolsonmcse said:


> Unfortunately I cannot move around the pri and sec IDE to match the exact setup IC requires (not much flexibility in their process).


If you have an IC cd, you can extract the tivo image from it and use the free mfstools boot disk from weaknees to copy it to your drive. Look in your IC cd in the images folder and theres the file "000001" required by the zipper. Rename it backup.bak and burn it to a cd. Check the weaknees interactive upgrade info here : http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php for restoring a backup. IIRC the command should be : mount /dev/hdX /mnt
then : mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdZ
hdX being the location of your cdrom drive and hdZ being the target tivo drive
This way you won't have to move around the IDE cables. Tried this a while back and it worked fine. Hope this helps


----------



## stringmun

rbautch said:


> Sounds like you entered the wrong service number. You should have entered 357. The Zipper only looks for a usb.map file if your tivo is not an hr10-250. This would also explain why your network connection doesnt come up.


The 357 service number did the trick to get my Netgear FA120 working great, and I was up and running and applied the rest of the Zipper enhancements. Then suddenly after applying "The Slicer" to upgrade to 6.3-01-2-357 suddenly my Netgear adapter stopped working :-( Now I'm back to no network again. I'm attempting to make a serial cable with a male db9 end and 1/8 inch stereo plug while using Cat5 as my cable. But how do I restore my Netgear FA120?

Help..stuck again

Thx


----------



## tward_biteme1

Lord Vader said:


> That sounds like a USB1.1 speed. I'm currently doing around .75 megs/sec when I use that Ty-you-know-what proggy.


Both DTivos have DWL-122's in them.... Transferring from one to the other took 3 hours for a 30 minute program.....


----------



## tward_biteme1

ForrestB said:


> Using a 802.11g wireless ethernet bridge, I can MRV a 1 hour show in about 10 minutes between by two zippered SD Tivo's.


What type of adapters do you have in the Tivos, are these DTivos or Tivos?


----------



## addicted4life

stringmun said:


> The 357 service number did the trick to get my Netgear FA120 working great, and I was up and running and applied the rest of the Zipper enhancements. Then suddenly after applying "The Slicer" to upgrade to 6.3-01-2-357 suddenly my Netgear adapter stopped working :-( Now I'm back to no network again. I'm attempting to make a serial cable with a male db9 end and 1/8 inch stereo plug while using Cat5 as my cable. But how do I restore my Netgear FA120?
> 
> Help..stuck again
> 
> Thx


Rerun the zipper again, then look for 6.3a slice, not just 6.3 I never could get the6.3a slice to show up after initial install of zipper, tried it 10 times. Of course the instructions have changed in the last few days so maybe they will show up now. Last week I had to ftp the add63 file over to my tivo and run it to get the 6.3a slices the following morning. 
I have installed the 6.3a ( about 6 times ) but have since rerun zipper and stayed with 3.1f for now. tytools does't like 6.3a if you're interested in that kind of stuff. and with the audio issues I read about I figure I'll play with 3.1f and wait for 6.3b....hopefully.

Of course this is just my opinion (for all you bashers out there)


----------



## cheddarspaz2

rbautch,

thank you for your attention to my problem.
I'm using the PTV enhanced boot-disc, USB200M and supposedly all necessary files after burning ISO image. Noiticing errors during the script running, I found that the CD may not have burned properly and burned a new one. Still no serial bash, no activity on USB200M and noticing "no such directory" via serial on laptop during tivo boot-up. I will remount the Tivo drive into the pc and look for /modules.


----------



## cheddarspaz2

Things seem to get better each time I run the Zipper.
Now, after a manual restart of the Tivo, I have activity on the USB200M.

It also appears I have a bash propt via serial, but it's asking for a password, and the Tivo is waiting for it, before booting..... I've seem it in the forums but due to my excitement, I can't remember it... anyone know the password?


----------



## Finnstang

cheddarspaz2 said:


> Things seem to get better each time I run the Zipper.
> Now, after a manual restart of the Tivo, I have activity on the USB200M.
> 
> It also appears I have a bash propt via serial, but it's asking for a password, and the Tivo is waiting for it, before booting..... I've seem it in the forums but due to my excitement, I can't remember it... anyone know the password?


Don't hit the enter key so soon. Wait for it to boot and then hit enter to get the bash prompt.


----------



## cheddarspaz2

What's odd is, I didn't hit any keys. And prior to this; didn't have a bash prompt. Even if I unplug the USB200M from the usb port and reboot the tivo, it stops there and won't pass the "what is the password" prompt via serial bash.... 

does this odd stuff only happen to me? Like someone drive 10 under the limit in front of you....


----------



## cheddarspaz2

She's up and running. 
Ran the Zipper once more to change network settings and the rest fell into place. It would appear that the only errors with the Zipper, were my errors.

In one word guys, Un- ******* Believeable ! Thank you, for all your efforts and support. 
I will continue to read, learn and help in this hobby thanks to the efforts of all here.


----------



## ForrestB

tward_biteme1 said:


> What type of adapters do you have in the Tivos, are these DTivos or Tivos?


Both are zippered SD DirecTivo's connected to NetGear FA120 USB to Ethernet adapters. One is connected thru a 100 Mbit hub and a Airport Express (802.11g) and the other is connected thru a Zyxel P330W 802.11g router/bridge. I'm using the USB drivers installed by the Zipper from 6 months ago.


----------



## cheddarspaz2

I just Zippered the D-tivo (HNS SD-40) With 250gig HD. But I'm not getting the serial bash prompt again. I'm also using the Zyxel P330W (I have 2, nice little cheap wifi-routers) and for now the USB200M wired adapter. 

I also have a HR10-250, HD-tivo with a 300gig upgrade which will get zippered soon.
Now, I have to read about decrypting, transferring and burning....


----------



## cr33p

cheddarspaz2 said:


> I just Zippered the D-tivo (HNS SD-40) With 250gig HD. But I'm not getting the serial bash prompt again. I'm also using the Zyxel P330W (I have 2, nice little cheap wifi-routers) and for now the USB200M wired adapter.
> 
> I also have a HR10-250, HD-tivo with a 300gig upgrade which will get zippered soon.
> Now, I have to read about decrypting, transferring and burning....


cheddarspaz2, You are using two routers to communicate with each other? How did you configure that set up ? I am trying to find a cost effective method for setting up my two d tivos wirelessly, the damn bridges are almost 90 bux a pop.


----------



## Da Goon

cr33p said:


> cheddarspaz2, You are using two routers to communicate with each other? How did you configure that set up ? I am trying to find a cost effective method for setting up my two d tivos wirelessly, the damn bridges are almost 90 bux a pop.


Check out the Zyxel P330W mentioned previously. They can be found cheap (~$30 or so) and they can be configured to communicate with each other very simply by setting one to AP mode and the other to client mode. They work as a wireless bridge right out of the box with compatible wired adapters.


----------



## cheddarspaz2

Sorry about the confusion. Since they were cheap, I bought two, and have a 3rd made by "ViewSonic" another cheap but very nice router. I use one with Broadband, and the others I experiment with. Use as print server aside from the normal network... just extras.


----------



## cheddarspaz2

I also saw these Zyxel routers in a weekly sale ad for $9.00 after rebate at CompUsa.


----------



## cr33p

Nice, sounds like this 90 dollar buffalo bridge is going back  Ill scoop up two of these and have my problem solved


----------



## cr33p

Da Goon said:


> Check out the Zyxel P330W mentioned previously. They can be found cheap (~$30 or so) and they can be configured to communicate with each other very simply by setting one to AP mode and the other to client mode. They work as a wireless bridge right out of the box with compatible wired adapters.


So is it possible to use two of these routers working in bridge mode connecting to my home networks Wireless router?


----------



## tjolsonmcse

rbautch and others, 

Thank you very much. 

Using rbautch's new Zipper and burning a new CD seems to have done the trick. And I've been able to run the tweaks shell script to do the rest of the tweaks. Now I'm a kid in a candy store. Thanks again for everyone's efforts.


----------



## tward_biteme1

Lord Vader said:


> That sounds like a USB1.1 speed. I'm currently doing around .75 megs/sec when I use that Ty-you-know-what proggy.


Yeah, the DWL-122 is USB 1.1..... Which Wireless USB 2.0 adapters will work?
Is that were the slow down would be?


----------



## SteelersFan

tward_biteme1 said:


> Yeah, the DWL-122 is USB 1.1..... Which Wireless USB 2.0 adapters will work?
> Is that were the slow down would be?


There's a link to the list from the Zipper site.


----------



## tward_biteme1

SteelersFan said:


> There's a link to the list from the Zipper site.


I know about the list, Guess I should have said, which ones on the list are USB 2.0?


----------



## rbautch

cheddarspaz2 said:


> In one word guys, Un- ******* Believeable ! Thank you, for all your efforts and support. I will continue to read, learn and help in this hobby thanks to the efforts of all here.


The F-word should never be sensored when used in a positive context like this.  You're welcome.


----------



## tward_biteme1

Noticed that my Season Pass Backups didn't run, ran it manually and this is what I get:

"The backup will be written to /seasonpass_backups/backup
couldn't read file "util.itcl": no such file or directory
while executing
"source "util.itcl""
(file "backup_write_static.tcl" line 77)
mv: /seasonpass_backups/backup: No such file or directory"

What did I do wrong here?


----------



## rbautch

tward_biteme1 said:


> Noticed that my Season Pass Backups didn't run, ran it manually and this is what I get:
> 
> "The backup will be written to /seasonpass_backups/backup
> couldn't read file "util.itcl": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source "util.itcl""
> (file "backup_write_static.tcl" line 77)
> mv: /seasonpass_backups/backup: No such file or directory"
> 
> What did I do wrong here?


Looks like the TWP developers moved util.itcl to the /libs directory starting with version 1.3. Try this version of backup_write_static.tcl.


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> The F-word should never be sensored....


  
"Sensored"?? Hmmmmm, spelling error, or Freudian slip????


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> Looks like the TWP developers moved util.itcl to the /libs directory starting with version 1.3. Try this version of backup_write_static.tcl.


Reason #47 that I am just an old fogey - a sit back and wait till the dust settles man.  
Just as an example, I burnt three new hard drives with zippered images on them yesterday. Did I just apply an old 6.2 on em and zipper from there, no I used one of my old Zippered backup images and then went to work on my customizations that I have done since I zippered the old image many moons ago. Figured that I was going to have to make all kinds of changes to it and I would need to do it to a new zipper version anyway - so I may as well do it to an environment that I was used to.
Changes I had to make:
Set up tivocid client on the new box.
Go into out2osd and change the lines on the CID display.
Change the header in TWP.
Change the bash prompt in .profile.
Enter my DNS server.
Set up buffer hack for two hours.
51killer.tcl
Change computer Host file.
Call DTV and enter extension 721 since this was a new box and old card.

And just to prove I am an old fogey I used my old pentium 533mhz box to do it - since it had all of the tivo hacks on drive D for Filezilla. The only time I touched my 3ghz 'puter during the whole process was to unplug the ethernet cable from it and plug it into the new DTivo box so I could telnet, etc. to it.   
One purpose of this enumeration was to provide me with a checklist when I dive into the second box tomorrow. I got two of those $35 each boxes with no HD or remotes six or seven months ago that Weaknees was peddling, and last week picked up a couple of the $90 300GB maxtors that Frys had.
Thanks again to Russ and Gunny.


----------



## cheddarspaz2

Regarding my Previous Post; about the serial bash prompt not being there. I do have a telnet bash prompt and have FTP'd a test folder to the tivo, but still no serial bash. Is only one of them functional at a time, or is it my zipper install? 

Also. Had the HMO running, looking at photos on the tv, from a network pc; and the screen went black while the tivo re-booted. Now, I can't access those files via that ip. Any ideas, suggestions??


----------



## tward_biteme1

I didn't realize wireless would be so slow..... 3 hours for a 30 minute show is bad... 

Man didn't want to have to run wires, but I guess that is the only thing that can be done!

What is the best speed you can get via wireless and DTivos (without bridges, seems too complicated...)???


----------



## Gunnyman

wireless you are pretty much stuck with the theoretical max of 11mbit.
Wired to wireless G bridges (not that tough) I can transfer 1 hr show via MRV in just over 10 minutes.


----------



## tward_biteme1

That would be great speed compared to what I am doing now....

Currently I have a DWL-122 in both DTivos and a DI-624 Wireless Router on my Computer, what else would be needed to do a bridge?


----------



## ForrestB

tward_biteme1 said:


> What is the best speed you can get via wireless and DTivos (without bridges, seems too complicated...)???


Hmm, it's not that difficult to configure a wireless bridge. Plug it into the ethernet port on your computer, launch your favorite web browser and configure the wireless bridge. Once your PC is communicating with your wireless network, unplug the ethernet cable and power cable to the wireless bridge and reattach it to your Tivo - it just works.


----------



## Lord Vader

tward_biteme1 said:


> What is the best speed you can get via wireless and DTivos (without bridges, seems too complicated...)???


There is NOTHING complicated about wireless bridges, trust me. I gave my Netgear XE102s to my brother and picked up a couple XE103s. They're Netgear's newest ones. You take them out of the box, plug an ethernet cord into them, and plug them into a wall outlet. That's it, you're done.

I have wireless capability, but my laptop often sits in its docking station, connected via the Netgear bridges. I get 9 megs down and 724kbps up on my Internet with them.


----------



## bnm81002

have a problem with my telnet, I have a "stop-bash#" prompt in telnet instead of "my name-TiVo#" prompt in telnet, what can I do to solve this? thanks


----------



## willardcpa

bnm81002 said:


> have a problem with my telnet, I have a "stop-bash#" prompt in telnet instead of "my name-TiVo#" prompt in telnet, what can I do to solve this? thanks


I told you about this post a few days ago, did you use it?


----------



## stringmun

I have a HR10-250 and the strangest thing happens to me. I run the Zipper Version 2.3 (Latest) on my Tivo hard drive, I even see on the screen where it says its changing my bootpage setting to root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,115200, but after I boot up with the hard drive in my Tivo and run the command bootpage -p it reverts back to root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,9600. My settings keep getting changed back to 9,600 even after running the Zipper and Tweak.sh. I have even selected to reimage the hard drive with 3.1.5f so I dont know what keeps changing the settings back to 9600. I thought the Zipper modified the bootpage to 115200......I cant see what I'm doing wrong here. It's almost like the instant cake image is trying to perform the 6.2 upgrade from the slices in the image after I put the drive in my tivo....I even get the DVR Upgrade boot screen, I should be getting the Tivo custom boot screen that the tweak.sh installs. Is anyone else having this problem?

Then if I apply the 6.2 upgrade using the slicer I lose network connection 100% and telnet serial connections acts like its a corrupt connection....does weird stuff like weird characters, locks up, wont print on screen what I type ....etc
The image I'm using is 
InstantCake for Series2 HDTV DirecTiVo Units (3.1.5f) Special Edition 1.2


----------



## Finnstang

willardcpa said:


> I told you about this post a few days ago, did you use it?


That is for TWP name not bash customization. I the bash prompt is setup in /.profile at the bottom-ish.


----------



## Finnstang

stringmun said:


> I have a HR10-250 and the strangest thing happens to me. I run the Zipper Version 2.3 (Latest) on my Tivo hard drive, I even see on the screen where it says its changing my bootpage setting to root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,115200, but after I boot up with the hard drive in my Tivo and run the command bootpage -p it reverts back to root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,9600. My settings keep getting changed back to 9,600 even after running the Zipper and Tweak.sh. I have even selected to reimage the hard drive with 3.1.5f so I dont know what keeps changing the settings back to 9600. I thought the Zipper modified the bootpage to 115200......I cant see what I'm doing wrong here. It's almost like the instant cake image is trying to perform the 6.2 upgrade from the slices in the image after I put the drive in my tivo....I even get the DVR Upgrade boot screen, I should be getting the Tivo custom boot screen that the tweak.sh installs. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Then if I apply the 6.2 upgrade using the slicer I lose network connection 100% and telnet serial connections acts like its a corrupt connection....does weird stuff like weird characters, locks up, wont print on screen what I type ....etc
> The image I'm using is
> InstantCake for Series2 HDTV DirecTiVo Units (3.1.5f) Special Edition 1.2


Does the baud rate actually matter? The partition is remaining the same. You keep saying 6.2 slices, but I assume you mean 6.3?


----------



## rbautch

stringmun said:


> I have a HR10-250 and the strangest thing happens to me. I run the Zipper Version 2.3 (Latest) on my Tivo hard drive, I even see on the screen where it says its changing my bootpage setting to root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,115200, but after I boot up with the hard drive in my Tivo and run the command bootpage -p it reverts back to root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,9600. My settings keep getting changed back to 9,600 even after running the Zipper and Tweak.sh. I have even selected to reimage the hard drive with 3.1.5f so I dont know what keeps changing the settings back to 9600. I thought the Zipper modified the bootpage to 115200......I cant see what I'm doing wrong here. It's almost like the instant cake image is trying to perform the 6.2 upgrade from the slices in the image after I put the drive in my tivo....I even get the DVR Upgrade boot screen, I should be getting the Tivo custom boot screen that the tweak.sh installs. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Then if I apply the 6.2 upgrade using the slicer I lose network connection 100% and telnet serial connections acts like its a corrupt connection....does weird stuff like weird characters, locks up, wont print on screen what I type ....etc
> The image I'm using is
> InstantCake for Series2 HDTV DirecTiVo Units (3.1.5f) Special Edition 1.2


What adapter are you using?


----------



## restino

ttodd1 said:


> Actually it is a 2.5, and it can be hacked right after you get a PROM mod done.


anybody know the site where i can find more info about doing the prom mod?

and would the zipper then work on the R10 after i do the prom mod?

thanks


----------



## stringmun

Finnstang said:


> Does the baud rate actually matter? The partition is remaining the same. You keep saying 6.2 slices, but I assume you mean 6.3?


Im sorry ....6.3 is the correct version. Im not sure if the baud rate is really a big deal ....I think because I'm having issues which I assume is the baud rate of 9600, however it may not be what is causing my problems. The same serial cable I use on my other Tivo's I'm having issues typing in commands where no text shows up or when I try to run something from the bash prompt it locks up and I have to reboot the tivo. Ive played around with all kind of settings in hyperterminal, even used Teraterm and still get the same issues. I have even tried to transfer a file via hyperterminal and it times out no matter what setting I use. So I assume that its the baud rate. Maybe its the serial port driver....I'm not sure.


----------



## stringmun

rbautch said:


> What adapter are you using?


I'm using a Netgear FA120


----------



## willardcpa

Finnstang said:


> That is for TWP name not bash customization. I the bash prompt is setup in /.profile at the bottom-ish.


Damn, that's what I get for staying up and posting late at night after having medical tests run all day??


----------



## SteelersFan

restino said:


> anybody know the site where i can find more info about doing the prom mod?
> 
> and would the zipper then work on the R10 after i do the prom mod?
> 
> thanks


Start reading here for about 10-15 posts and read this. :up:


----------



## willardcpa

bnm81002 said:


> have a problem with my telnet, I have a "stop-bash#" prompt in telnet instead of "my name-TiVo#" prompt in telnet, what can I do to solve this? thanks


Sorry about my earlier misreading and reply. Try this instead. It's Russ's bash prompt line. 

Although when I used it the bash ended up being "garbage", I found that I had to eliminate two \ s in the line, that was the first \ and the last \. I wouldn't recommend doing this until you see if the one linked to works OK. But if it doesn't you might try eliminating the two \s. The bash still worked, it just had part of the modification to .profile line in it.


----------



## bnm81002

willardcpa said:


> Sorry about my earlier misreading and reply. Try this instead. It's Russ's bash prompt line.
> 
> Although when I used it the bash ended up being "garbage", I found that I had to eliminate two \ s in the line, that was the first \ and the last \. I wouldn't recommend doing this until you see if the one linked to works OK. But if it doesn't you might try eliminating the two \s. The bash still worked, it just had part of the modification to .profile line in it.


hey no offense taken, that's why there is a forum here so people like yourself and others, can help people like me that have trouble/problems with Tivo hacking, I decided to just rezipper the drive again but with the new 2.3 version of zipper, thanks for your help anyway

PS-I edited TWP to my liking after reading that link that you referred me too, thanks again


----------



## Rhughes

Getting ready to Zipper a DSR708. The TiVo already has a 320GB drive and a good image. I left the image out of the Zipper CD. I plan to Zip this drive.

Regarding the TiVo IP address. Do I just pick one that is not being used by my router for other equipment? I plan to use a D-Link DWL 120+ adapter.


----------



## sk33t3r

Rhughes said:


> Getting ready to Zipper a DSR708. The TiVo already has a 320GB drive and a good image. I left the image out of the Zipper CD. I plan to Zip this drive.
> 
> Regarding the TiVo IP address. Do I just pick one that is not being used by my router for other equipment? I plan to use a D-Link DWL 120+ adapter.


Make sure you pick a IP out of the DHCH range. If you havent alreau configured your router to start DHCP at a specific IP then you will need to do so.


----------



## Gunnyman

pick one in the same subnet as your router but otherwise, yes just pick an available ip address.


----------



## stringmun

I have the HD10-250 Zippered

How do I change my bootpage options 
from this:
root=/dev/hda4 brev=0x100A dsscon=true console=2,9600
to this:
root=/dev/hda4 brev=0x100A dsscon=true console=1,115200


For some reason I keep getting this at bootup via serial connection. Something keeps reseting my bootpage at every boot.
HDTIVO-TiVo# resetting boot parameters; must reboot to take effect...
root=/dev/hda4 brev=0x100A dsscon=true console=2,9600


----------



## rbautch

FYI, there was a flaw in version 2.3 that caused serial bash not to work. It's fixed in version 2.3a with is now uploaded. If you already hacked with v2.3, add the following line to your author file to get serial bash:


Code:


/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&


----------



## tward_biteme1

rbautch said:


> Looks like the TWP developers moved util.itcl to the /libs directory starting with version 1.3. Try this version of backup_write_static.tcl.


You probably already knew this, but I finally had the time to put it in and run it last night and it works just fine now...

Thanks for all the work on the enhancements, makes life hacking the DTivo much easier!


----------



## bnm81002

is there a way to disable the 30 second skip code from being used? I like pressing the advance button to get to the end of a recording rather than 30 second increments


----------



## SteelersFan

bnm81002 said:


> is there a way to disable the 30 second skip code from being used? I like pressing the advance button to get to the end of a recording rather than 30 second increments


Try this  thread. :up:


----------



## Finnstang

If you press fast forward, then hit the skip to tick, you can jump through one tick at a time.


----------



## tward_biteme1

I read this:

Blank entries in the "Now Playing List"
This is occurs when DNS doesn't work. Your Tivo is trying to resolve the names of any other Tivo(s) (for HMO/MRV). Once it finally fails, your Now Playing List is properly displayed. 
Resolution: 
The /etc/nsswitch.conf file determines what services are used to handle different tasks, including DNS. The default entry for resolving names is: 
hosts: files dns 
This means that to resolve a name, your tivo will look to the /etc/hosts file, and if that fails, it will then try your DNS. 
If you delete the DNS entry, then it will only use the /etc/hosts file, and will never use DNS. However, this also means that you will not be able to resolve names other than your other Tivo(s), so you won't be able to use wget to download files for the latest enhancement script for example. That should be fine for most folks, since you really have no need to resolve names at all. Your options: 
(Preferred) Set a valid DNS that will resolve names quickly. This requires your router to be connected to the Internet, and will allow you to use wget for downloads. This requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf, only /etc/resolv.conf. 
Set a valid DNS, and also add your other tivo IP addresses to /etc/hosts. This eliminates the need to have your router connected to the Internet, since it will look to the hosts file first before it tries to resolve names with DNS. This will keep the Now Playing List from getting slow, but if you want to use wget downloads, you'll need to connect your router to the Internet. 
Set your DNS to 0.0.0.0 so DNS requests fail quickly within /etc/resolv.conf. This will keep your NPL from being slow, but will prevent wget and other downloads. This also requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf. 
There's a few more combinations that should work fine, but this gives you an idea of what you're trying to achieve...quick failure or quick resolution. 
This was comprised from a couple of postings from rbautch, dnemec123, and dealjake. 


I am not connected to the Internet (always) as I still can only get dial-up. So I put everything in the hosts files but it still happens..... I didn't think I had to reboot for the settings to take effect....

Sometimes the now playing list takes a minute or so to show..... Thought putting the IP's and Names in the hosts file would fix it...


----------



## Neoistheone2000

sinse there are over eight thousand responses on this thread you understand if i ask this (and if it was already asked im sorry i usualy look through threads but hear is my question)

i had my directivo zippered and running befor now i desided to upgread the hard drive and start anew my problem is now i cant telnet my tivo (something about port 23 blocked) i added the port to my windows firewall but no go i think its on the tivo or something i did everything exzactly like i did before i just cant get telnet to work i can how ever bring up the bash command when using a serial cable (what is a good terminal program i had a good one but i upgreaded to win xp x64 and lost it) but if anyone can help me il greatly apreaceat it

thank you


----------



## Finnstang

tward_biteme1 said:


> I read this:
> 
> Blank entries in the "Now Playing List"
> This is occurs when DNS doesn't work. Your Tivo is trying to resolve the names of any other Tivo(s) (for HMO/MRV). Once it finally fails, your Now Playing List is properly displayed.
> Resolution:
> *The /etc/nsswitch.conf file determines what services are used to handle different tasks, including DNS. The default entry for resolving names is:
> hosts: files dns
> This means that to resolve a name, your tivo will look to the /etc/hosts file, and if that fails, it will then try your DNS.
> If you delete the DNS entry, then it will only use the /etc/hosts file, and will never use DNS.* However, this also means that you will not be able to resolve names other than your other Tivo(s), so you won't be able to use wget to download files for the latest enhancement script for example. That should be fine for most folks, since you really have no need to resolve names at all. Your options:
> (Preferred) Set a valid DNS that will resolve names quickly. This requires your router to be connected to the Internet, and will allow you to use wget for downloads. This requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf, only /etc/resolv.conf.
> Set a valid DNS, and also add your other tivo IP addresses to /etc/hosts. This eliminates the need to have your router connected to the Internet, since it will look to the hosts file first before it tries to resolve names with DNS. This will keep the Now Playing List from getting slow, but if you want to use wget downloads, you'll need to connect your router to the Internet.
> Set your DNS to 0.0.0.0 so DNS requests fail quickly within /etc/resolv.conf. This will keep your NPL from being slow, but will prevent wget and other downloads. This also requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf.
> There's a few more combinations that should work fine, but this gives you an idea of what you're trying to achieve...quick failure or quick resolution.
> This was comprised from a couple of postings from rbautch, dnemec123, and dealjake.
> 
> I am not connected to the Internet (always) as I still can only get dial-up. So I put everything in the hosts files but it still happens..... I didn't think I had to reboot for the settings to take effect....
> 
> Sometimes the now playing list takes a minute or so to show..... Thought putting the IP's and Names in the hosts file would fix it...


Did you try the bolded part?


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> unzip the archive you downloaded for twp
> change the TivoWebPlus folder name to not contain caps. ftp that folder to your tivo overwriting the old one. restart twp


I quit TWP then did as you wrote here Gunny but as I FTP the 1.3.1 TWP files over to my Tivo, my unit goes into a reboot, it has happened on both my units with zipper version 2.3 on both units, then TWP doesn't start up and I have to uninstall then install the enhancement scripts in order to get TWP 1.3.0, what can I do to update it to TWP 1.3.1? I tried to do it through the TWP screen but I get the error message "extract.sh: Could not locate the TivoWebPlus directory"
some help please


----------



## jporter12

I've been searching all over all afternoon trying to figure out what I need to do to fix my networking. I had it working fine, bu tdue to some changes on my network, the settings are all different now, and I didn't get enough changed in the TiVo for it to work. All I need to do is reset my network settings, to use dchp, enter the router ip, etc..

I'm sitting here connect with a serial cable, got all the status messages as it booted, got to where it was done booting, but now no bash prompt.

I pulled the drive, and tried to re-run the zipper, but that didn't work out, do I need to remount as rw? I guess I'm just noobing it here! LOL

Anyway, what's the easiest thing to do from here?

I have a DSR-7000 with a 300 GB drive in it. Zippered (or was it just the enhancement script??? any way to tell?)


----------



## tward_biteme1

Finnstang said:


> Did you try the bolded part?


No, I didn't because I figured it would look at the hosts file and find it and not even bother with DNS..

I just changed it, does it require a reboot?


----------



## jporter12

I think I have it. The Zipper would not finish, said that the hacked kernel didn't exist. Well, I manually copied the stuff over to where it needed to be (/hacks and /busybox) and re-ran tweak.sh. I may need to mess with the networking stuff as I did when I originally zippered, but I should be ok now, just need to find my old posts!


----------



## hgrising

Hello.

I have been searching this thread for answers to why I have been unable to enhance my tivo for the past two days with no avail. Hopefully someone here can help.

I followed directions to burn the zipper cd image which I then used to zipper my tivo drive. Once I placed the drive back in the Tivo, I used telnet to connect and this is the message I received:

_Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
Adjusting your dns settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting...
Bash-2.02#_

There was no message on tv during this. So, this didn't work so I started from scratch again and re-imaged and the rezippered my drive. I noticed this message while the drive was being zippered:
_
copying hacks to tivo drive
cp: Read error: Input/output error
/cdrom/zipper.sh: etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: No such file or directory

Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive..._

There is, I am sure, some hint there of what may be happening here. If anyone can help, I would appreciate it greatly.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

The zipper error doesn't have anything to do with your problem unpacking the tar file, and has since been fixed. Try deleting rbautch_files.tgz from /hacks, and run tweak.sh again. This will download a fresh copy of the archive.


----------



## hgrising

Ok, so I used the tweak uninstall and then ran tweak.sh again. The tivo attempted to download the latest Enhancement script and then 
_
failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: _

i typed "y" and then

_Make sure your tivo is connected to the internet, and your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# y
bash: y: command not found
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#_

what next? Thank you for your patience and help.


----------



## pohlmacs

Hi rbautch, gunnyman

First, want to thank you very much for the zipper script and the work that you have put into it. We had quite the weekend learning about how all this worked and debugging it a little.

We tried using the zipper script as is on a fresh 6.3a image on my HR10-250, with an Airlink ASOHOUSB, 400GB Seagate, and the PTVupgrade $5 iso. We encountered a few problems in the script that prevented the networking from being setup.

Here is what we saw and fixed to get it to work again on a fresh image (not-hacked):

1) The serial bash statement is not added for HR10-250. It appears that else statement is not reached and/or the command is redirecting to etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author which does not exist and should actually be /tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author.

We found this when trying to serial link into with our laptop in hyperterminal, and had to set the bootpage from 115200 down to 9600 baud which then worked because our cable quality was not great.

For easier understanding, we reformatted the command as:
"/bin/bash < /dev/ttyS2 &> /dev/ttyS2 &"
(for people new to this: redirect the serial port input into bash, redirect all output including errors to the serial port, and background the process)

2) We see that the new kernel is not being used in copy kernel. We added a prompt to ask if we wanted to copy the new kernel. Not sure if we are using the new kernel yet because it is still reporting 2.4.20 (Feb 14 06)

3) The zipper.sh script is missing the quotes around the "y" for if $wireless when checking to modify the usb map for backported drivers. This prevented the usb map script from being created and entering the ASOHOUSB entry we needed to get the Airlink adapter to work.

4) mfsnetwork is not being set to yes in the second elseif which is preventing network.tcl from being added to the author file for firstboot. Once we added that yes to the second elseif, networking finally worked.

5) The clear command at the end of the script masks an error message that is being generated by the second else-if in relation to the resolv.conf file. Upon further inspection, the file is not created because our fresh image already has a symbolic link from /tivo/etc to the other partition that isnt mounted in this script (not sure which one). So, when it tried to write to that file, it can't because the link is pointing to a file that doesn't exist and can't be written to.

6) It appears that there may be an issue with the new soft-linking of the hacks in /var/hacks to the enhancements directory. When tivowebplus is loading on restart, we see that it cannot write to some directory, as I am getting errors trying to change themes as well. Could it be that the new directory is not set rw? Because, by default, the /var directory has rw and don't need to mount -o...,rw to write to that. We don't want to enable rw explicitly for security... so I think I may need to move stuff back to var for TWP.

We made changes for 1-4 and recreated the iso, restored the fresh image, and ran the zipper script and it worked and finally got to ping the TiVo.

Now, a very tired, but  owner of a hacked HR10-250 v6.3a. The new features in TWP are nice... just hope it doesn't crash and lock up my tivo anymore. (By the way, this whole re-hack was triggered by a failing Linksys USB200M v1... I really dislike the loose connector design)

Craig
Tempe, AZ


----------



## ttodd1

hgrising said:


> Make sure your tivo is connected to the internet, and your network settings are correct.


Have you?


----------



## hgrising

ttodd1 said:


> Have you?


Well, the ASOHOUSB adapter has both green lights lit and is connected to the router. I would think that this means that it can connect to the internet if other computers on the network can as well. If I can connect to the tivo from my computer through telnet, I assume that this tells me that the ip address settings are correct. I am not sure how else to find out whether I am connected to the internet through the tivo.


----------



## ttodd1

What network settings did you give the tivo? DHCP or static IP?


----------



## hgrising

ttodd1 said:


> What network settings did you give the tivo? DHCP or static IP?


static ip of: 192.168.1.104 for my tivo and 192.168.1.64 belongs to the 2wire dsl modem.

Update: ok, so I read up on ftp'ing and just ftp'd the rbautch_files.tgz and now it's working perfectly. Thank you all much and have a nice day.


----------



## kimbray

OK. Here is my situation. I have run the Zipper software for my 10-250 and everything is good on the install. I have mated two drives together and now have 80 hours of HD recording capabilities. Here is my issue. To get USB support for USB200M v2, I have to run the enhanced scripts per the Zipper documentation. However, to run this script, I have to be connected to the Tivo via a USB connection (or serial which is not my perfered method). During the install of Zipper it asked me for network perameters but it said during install that the 10-250 was not support. This was right after entering the service locator code of 357. Do I need to connect serial to envoke the enhanced scripts? Or is there something I am doing wrong. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rbautch

pohlmacs said:


> 2) We see that the new kernel is not being used in copy kernel. We added a prompt to ask if we wanted to copy the new kernel. Not sure if we are using the new kernel yet because it is still reporting 2.4.20 (Feb 14 06)


 The kernel that is copied is the 3.1.5 kernel from PTVupgrade lba48 cd that you started with, not the kernel that's in the zipper download. That one is a custom kernel that has not had killhdinitrd applied, and is used for R10 support.



pohlmacs said:


> 3) The zipper.sh script is missing the quotes around the "y" for if $wireless when checking to modify the usb map for backported drivers. This prevented the usb map script from being created and entering the ASOHOUSB entry we needed to get the Airlink adapter to work.


 Quotes are not necessary unless it's a multiword value. Try it for yourself by entering the following at bash:


Code:


wireless=y; if [ "$wireless" = y ]; then echo; echo "works without quotes"; else echo "no worky"; fi

The reason usb.map was not edited is because the Zipper thinks your tivo is running 3.1.5f software, which contains no usb.map (see below).



pohlmacs said:


> 4) mfsnetwork is not being set to yes in the second elseif which is preventing network.tcl from being added to the author file for firstboot. Once we added that yes to the second elseif, networking finally worked.


That's because the Zipper does not yet support 6.3a software. It recognized your service number as that belonging to a HR10-250, and proceeded as if you were running 3.1.5f. An easier way to handle this is to enter a service number prefix of 101, as I described here.



pohlmacs said:


> 5) The clear command at the end of the script masks an error message that is being generated by the second else-if in relation to the resolv.conf file. Upon further inspection, the file is not created because our fresh image already has a symbolic link from /tivo/etc to the other partition that isnt mounted in this script (not sure which one). So, when it tried to write to that file, it can't because the link is pointing to a file that doesn't exist and can't be written to.


 Again because you're using the Zipper on tivo software it wasn't meant to work with. Using a 101 prefix would have fixed this too.



pohlmacs said:


> 6) It appears that there may be an issue with the new soft-linking of the hacks in /var/hacks to the enhancements directory. When tivowebplus is loading on restart, we see that it cannot write to some directory, as I am getting errors trying to change themes as well. Could it be that the new directory is not set rw? Because, by default, the /var directory has rw and don't need to mount -o...,rw to write to that. We don't want to enable rw explicitly for security... so I think I may need to move stuff back to var for TWP.


 The newest version of TWP does indeed try to write files which fails on a read-only filesystem. IMO putting it in /var is bad idea, because /var occasionally gets wiped. A better solution is to mount the filesystem read-write before starting TWP and then change back to ro after it loads. The next version of my enhancement script will have this change incorporated.

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate your observations, but I don't want confuse the masses into thinking they have to correct anything before they run the zipper. On the website, I posted instructions for zippering an HR10-250 using a procedure that I thought would be easiest for most newbies. Other users like you who know what's going on can use the 101 prefix, and easily deal with the symlinks, etc.


----------



## pohlmacs

> Don't get me wrong, I appreciate your observations, but I don't want confuse the masses into thinking they have to correct anything before they run the zipper. On the website, I posted instructions for zippering an HR10-250 using a procedure that I thought would be easiest for most newbies. Other users like you who know what's going on can use the 101 prefix, and easily deal with the symlinks, etc.


That's good info, I guess obviously there is an issue when you are doing the right thing by answer the question "357" but do not get the expected results... sure caused a lot of headache for us from what should otherwise is a great way to script the hack that you've done. Maybe some mod can me made to the script to handle this honest case. Judging from some of the seemingly related network posts on getting zipper to work on HR10-250 on 6.3a, this may be the case and many may not realize it may be the same issue.

Thanks for the info... hope to hear back on TWP forum about getting the Web Remote back... it is the feature that I use the most and actually quite frustrating to do all of this upgrading and now realize it only works with 3.1.5f right now (from what I can tell). Doh!

Craig


----------



## dpoteat

This will be my 1st TiVo upgrade attempt. Newbie at this but I've always built my own computers (18 years). I know DOS - Linux similar, and I've popped open my TiVo to replace a noisy fan. I've read the newbie guides, hindsdale, weaknees and a hundred forums. I am too cheap to buy Instantcake.

I want to use weaknees to transfer my current 40 gig to an 80 I got for $10 (did I mention I'm cheap?) keeping the original disk as a backup. I then want to use Zipper after that - I did buy the $5 LBA ISO and made a proper zipper disk only without the Instantcake ISO.

My question is this okay? Do I need to reinsert the new drive in the Tivo in between Weakness and Zipper installations. 

I have a $12 Linksys WUSB11 on the way too. Any forewarnings would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## willardcpa

Since this is your first run through. I would recommend putting it back in the box after the Weaknees copy operation, just to make sure that it works at that stage. Then pull it and run the zipper. Otherwise if it doesn't work you will be wondering which step was messed up.


----------



## vMAC

Da Goon said:


> No wireless "G" adapters are compatible with Directivos.


Right now I'm running a Tivo G adaptor on my HR10-250 seems to be working perfectly for me!


----------



## TerpEE93

I'm pretty new to this whole Tivo thing, but I'm a pretty good Linux hack. Last weekend, I Zippered my HR10-250. Had it running 3.1.5f...networking was working great with the USB200M (v.2)...made my daily call over the network and downloaded the 6.3a slices. I *thought* bootpage was set so that the box wouldn't upgrade on its own, but today I came home and my USB NIC was down. Fearing the worst, I checked my system settings and found my DTivo was running 6.3a. Aargh!

So my question is this... Can I simply use bootpage to roll back to 3.1.5f until my 6.3 compatible NIC arrives, and then do a slice upgrade to 6.3a to preserve my hacks? Or do I need to start from scratch and zipper the drive again?

Thanks in advance for your help.


Terp


----------



## Finnstang

The only way to go back to 3.1.5 is to restore a 3.1.5 image to the drive. The upgrade make irreversible changes to MFS.


----------



## TerpEE93

Finnstang said:


> The only way to go back to 3.1.5 is to restore a 3.1.5 image to the drive. The upgrade make irreversible changes to MFS.


So was I wrong to assume that the default behavior of the Zipper was to disable automatic upgrades? I thought I read that was the case. If not, I should probably know that before I repeat the process and end up in exactly the same place...


----------



## rbautch

TerpEE93 said:


> So was I wrong to assume that the default behavior of the Zipper was to disable automatic upgrades? I thought I read that was the case. If not, I should probably know that before I repeat the process and end up in exactly the same place...


It does disable automatic upgrades by setting the bootpage parameter upgradesoftware=false. When you boot your tivo next, use the bootpage command to confirm the proper bootpage parameters. The Zipper will also echo the bootpage parameters as it runs.


----------



## Rhughes

Can the Zipper be reversed if desired? Or does it modify memory on the motherboard?


----------



## tward_biteme1

Gunnyman said:


> wireless you are pretty much stuck with the theoretical max of 11mbit.
> Wired to wireless G bridges (not that tough) I can transfer 1 hr show via MRV in just over 10 minutes.


Got a Wireless G Bridge setup and I can now transfer a 30 minute show in 10 minutes instead of 3 hours.... That will work for me!


----------



## willardcpa

Rhughes said:


> Can the Zipper be reversed if desired? Or does it modify memory on the motherboard?


I'm pretty sure that the zipper doesn't do anything to the motherboard. Just the HD. So if you put another HD in the box without the zipper, or re-image your HD to a zipperless image you can "reverse" the zipper.


----------



## Rhughes

willardcpa said:


> I'm pretty sure that the zipper doesn't do anything to the motherboard. Just the HD. So if you put another HD in the box without the zipper, or re-image your HD to a zipperless image you can "reverse" the zipper.


Thanks. Not sure I would ever want to do that, but maybe if I sold the box some day.


----------



## JWThiers

Rhughes said:


> Can the Zipper be reversed if desired? Or does it modify memory on the motherboard?


Yes it can be reversed, go to the /hacks directory and run tweak_unistall.sh

that will get rid of all of the enhancements. You will still have the hacked kernal and superpatch. or if you want to go back to a virgin image you could always reinstall your backup image or use instantcake.


----------



## JWThiers

I was having a problem with my tivo and had to uninstall the tweaks and reinstall them. The new enhancement script downloaded fine and reinstalled no problems. Now I can't get hackman to run. I suspect that this is because the new script installed the 1.4 beta which is not compatible with hackman. Could someone confirm this please? 

If so Whats the easiest way to downgrade back to 1.3 without having to get all the further enhanced modules for TWP that are included in zipper?


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> I was having a problem with my tivo and had to uninstall the tweaks and reinstall them. The new enhancement script downloaded fine and reinstalled no problems. Now I can't get hackman to run. I suspect that this is because the new script installed the 1.4 beta which is not compatible with hackman. Could someone confirm this please?
> 
> If so Whats the easiest way to downgrade back to 1.3 without having to get all the further enhanced modules for TWP that are included in zipper?


Zipper installs 1.3.0.


----------



## robn77

I just zippered my HR10-250 and did not upgrade it to 6.3a to avoid the audio issues with OTA and everything seemed to work fine except I was not able to have tweak.sh download the enhancements file.

I can telnet and FTP into this TiVo from my home network but I cannot seem to get outside to the internet. I have two other TiVo's that can get outside just fine.

What can I look at to troubleshoot. Path names to files would be appreciated as I can navigate around UNIX but I am not as familiar with administration and where config files are located.

So because I am able to telnet and FTP, I was able to get the enhancements file out there for tweak.sh to run, but I would like to fix the network issue.

Thanks!


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> Zipper installs 1.3.0.


Thanks,


----------



## Darin

I got my HR10-250 back up, installing zipper along with the weaknees image. I bought an Airlink AGIGAUSB network adapter, but it just won't talk to the TiVo. I've tested the adapter with the same usb cable, same network cable, connected to the same port on the router (carried a laptop to where the TiVo is, and plugged the adapter in to it), and the adapter works fine. But with the TiVo, no lights, no connection. I know zipper at least installed, because it's reporting successful calls (which haven't been possible since I switched to VoIP two years ago). And I know I entered the IP addresses (tivo and router) correct during the zipper install - I looked at them carefully when it asked me to double-check them. I've tried the adapter on both usb ports. Is there anything else I can try? Anything I may have overlooked?


----------



## JWThiers

robn77 said:


> I just zippered my HR10-250 and did not upgrade it to 6.3a to avoid the audio issues with OTA and everything seemed to work fine except I was not able to have tweak.sh download the enhancements file.
> 
> I can telnet and FTP into this TiVo from my home network but I cannot seem to get outside to the internet. I have two other TiVo's that can get outside just fine.
> 
> What can I look at to troubleshoot. Path names to files would be appreciated as I can navigate around UNIX but I am not as familiar with administration and where config files are located.
> 
> So because I am able to telnet and FTP, I was able to get the enhancements file out there for tweak.sh to run, but I would like to fix the network issue.
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like a DNS issue, make sure you have a valod DNS address set.


----------



## rbautch

Darin said:


> I got my HR10-250 back up, installing zipper along with the weaknees image. I bought an Airlink AGIGAUSB network adapter, but it just won't talk to the TiVo. I've tested the adapter with the same usb cable, same network cable, connected to the same port on the router (carried a laptop to where the TiVo is, and plugged the adapter in to it), and the adapter works fine. But with the TiVo, no lights, no connection. I know zipper at least installed, because it's reporting successful calls (which haven't been possible since I switched to VoIP two years ago). And I know I entered the IP addresses (tivo and router) correct during the zipper install - I looked at them carefully when it asked me to double-check them. I've tried the adapter on both usb ports. Is there anything else I can try? Anything I may have overlooked?


What tivo software are you using? If 3.1.5f, then the zipper installs Jamie's backported drivers to connect to that adapter. If 6.3a/b, there's more you have to do. Also try the troubleshooting tips on the zipper wiki.


----------



## Darin

Yes, it's 3.1.5f... the $20 weaknees image. I did check the wiki... that's where I got the suggestion to try the other usb port. I've done everything on there that doesn't require pulling the drive again (checking the IP address): the adapter is on the list (even listed as the "preferred" wired adapter), a firewall shouldn't prevent the lights from coming on, there is no other device using that IP, I rebooted every time I switched back and forth between the two usb ports, and I didn't use an IP inside my DHCP range to start with (I generally don't use my DHCP range for static addresses).

I assume I'll have to pull the drive again and manually check files? I have extremely limited linux knowledge.


----------



## TerpEE93

JWThiers said:


> Sounds like a DNS issue, make sure you have a valod DNS address set.


Could be DNS...could also be a default gateway issue. Make sure you have a valid default route installed. At the bash prompt, type the command "/sbin/route" and see what comes back. You should have a line that looks something like this:

Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
default 192.168.x.x 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0

Replace 192.168.x.x with whatever your default gateway is. It should match the value reported by the working Tivos and your PC, if it's on the same network. (I assume it is.) If the gateway is wrong, or if you have no default route installed, you will have to edit the rc.sysinit.author file in the /etc/rc.d directory.

Look for the line that sets up your networking. It will begin with "ifconfig eth0...". Just below that line should be one that reads "route add default gw 192.168.x.x", where 192.168.x.x is the IP address of your default gateway. Make sure it's there and accurate. If you make changes, you should reboot the Tivo make sure you get the changes. If everything looks OK, then you probably have a DNS problem.


----------



## robn77

TerpEE93 said:


> Could be DNS...could also be a default gateway issue. Make sure you have a valid default route installed. At the bash prompt, type the command "/sbin/route" and see what comes back. You should have a line that looks something like this:
> 
> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
> default 192.168.x.x 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
> 
> Replace 192.168.x.x with whatever your default gateway is. It should match the value reported by the working Tivos and your PC, if it's on the same network. (I assume it is.) If the gateway is wrong, or if you have no default route installed, you will have to edit the rc.sysinit.author file in the /etc/rc.d directory.
> 
> Look for the line that sets up your networking. It will begin with "ifconfig eth0...". Just below that line should be one that reads "route add default gw 192.168.x.x", where 192.168.x.x is the IP address of your default gateway. Make sure it's there and accurate. If you make changes, you should reboot the Tivo make sure you get the changes. If everything looks OK, then you probably have a DNS problem.


Here is the /sbin/route output and it looks correct:

Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
204.176.49.2 localhost.local 255.255.255.255 UGH 0 0 0 lo
192.168.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
204.176.49.0 localhost.local 255.255.255.0 UG 0 0 0 lo
default 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0

So it looks like there is a DNS issue. How do I fix that?

I have two other hacked TiVo's that can get out to the internet just fine but they are not HR10-250's

Thanks!


----------



## robn77

I just zippered my HR10-250 and was noticing that I could not run the speed commands because netperf was not in the busybox.tar file that zipper.zip downloads.

I have it in my other two TiVo's that I previously zippered. Can I just tar up the busybox directory and ftp it over to my HR10-250?

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

robn77 said:


> I just zippered my HR10-250 and was noticing that I could not run the speed commands because netperf was not in the busybox.tar file that zipper.zip downloads.
> 
> I have it in my other two TiVo's that I previously zippered. Can I just tar up the busybox directory and ftp it over to my HR10-250?
> 
> Thanks.


netperf is no longer in busbox because I am no longer using Alphawolf's all in on utilities, in favor of my own. I've always included netperf that was compiled by Jamie in the /enhancments directory, but I realize now that path is hard coded to /busybox. The easiest fix is to move netperf from /enhancements to /busybox. I'll fix it in the next release of the enhancement script.


----------



## robn77

rbautch said:


> netperf is no longer in busbox because I am no longer using Alphawolf's all in on utilities, in favor of my own. I've always included netperf that was compiled by Jamie in the /enhancments directory, but I realize now that path is hard coded to /busybox. The easiest fix is to move netperf from /enhancements to /busybox. I'll fix it in the next release of the enhancement script.


Do you know of any other executables that might fall into that category?

And also, could this be one reason my DNS is messed up on this TiVo and not my others? I cannot get to the internet from this TiVo.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

robn77 said:


> Do you know of any other executables that might fall into that category?
> 
> And also, could this be one reason my DNS is messed up on this TiVo and not my others? I cannot get to the internet from this TiVo.
> 
> Thanks!


Shouldn't affect anything else, including DNS. Check your author file to make sure your default gateway is set properly. Also check the /etc/hosts file to see if a DNS address is there - the Zipper inserts 4.2.2.2 by default. You might also try your actual DNS server or your router IP there. Finally, check /etc/resolv.conf to see if this entry is in there: nameserver 4.2.2.2. Again, you can try an alternate DNS there.

reference


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> Shouldn't affect anything else, including DNS. Check your author file to make sure your default gateway is set properly. Also check the /etc/hosts file to see if a DNS address is there - the Zipper inserts 4.2.2.2 by default. You might also try your actual DNS server or your router IP there. Finally, check /etc/resolv.conf to see if this entry is in there: nameserver 4.2.2.2. Again, you can try an alternate DNS there.
> 
> reference


bad link?


----------



## jmandss

Hey Guys,
I'm new and have been reading a ton and trying my best not to post, because I'm sure every question that I have is listed here somewhere. I've hit a problem that I just can't figure out. I used chubb's step-by-step guide for running MFS_FTP and everything is working fine. I'm able to download .tmf files from my tivo, but can't figure out what to do with them at this point. I've read Chubb's directions using tmf2ty, TyShow and Tytools, but just can't figure it out. Is there a post somewhere that will give me a step by step on what to do with .tmf file when I have it on my PC, or can one of you guys tell me.
Thanks in advance,
JMan


----------



## ttodd1

jmandss said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm new and have been reading a ton and trying my best not to post, because I'm sure every question that I have is listed here somewhere. I've hit a problem that I just can't figure out. I used chubb's step-by-step guide for running MFS_FTP and everything is working fine. I'm able to download .tmf files from my tivo, but can't figure out what to do with them at this point. I've read Chubb's directions using tmf2ty, TyShow and Tytools, but just can't figure it out. Is there a post somewhere that will give me a step by step on what to do with .tmf file when I have it on my PC, or can one of you guys tell me.
> Thanks in advance,
> JMan


This really should be in a thread of its own, but then again extraction is not a topic to be discussed here.


----------



## jmandss

Thanks ttodd1,

Any help in pointing me to the right place.
Thanks,
JMan


----------



## ForrestB

Search for a deal on a database


----------



## sk33t3r

So for a hr10-250 is this the route to go????

Note: If you have an HR10-250 Tivo that was recently upgraded to 6.3(a)
software, DO NOT attempt to run the Zipper on it. Instead, download the 3.1.5f
image from PTVupgrade here, and let The Zipper install it as described below.
Since PTVupgrade's 3.1.5f image already has 6.3a slices loaded on it, you can
run The Slicer to upgrade your hacked installation to 6.3a. Copy The Slicer to the
zipper_tools directory on your PC, and The Zipper will copy it to your Tivo for
you.


----------



## ttodd1

These posts have some more info:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4551001&&#post4551001
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4553332&&#post4553332
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4414817&&#post4414817


----------



## robn77

I'm still getting the daily nag messages after zippering my HR10-250 the other day.

Where can I look to see if it is running daily?

Thanks!


----------



## Finnstang

/var/log/cronlog-main


----------



## tsunami

After a year on the sidelines I jumped back in. My Zippered TiVO has been working great. I decided to put in a bigger hard drive so here I am again. 
I went to the Zipper instruction page and made a new Zipper disk. Printed up the instructions and burned a disk. 
Put it in the PC and the first prompt doesn't jibe with the instructions. It says it will ask where my hard drive is, instead it ask what my service number is.
I looked on the back of my TiVO and entered the number. It didn't work. 
Any ideas?
It is a Samsung DVR40.


----------



## robn77

tsunami said:


> After a year on the sidelines I jumped back in. My Zippered TiVO has been working great. I decided to put in a bigger hard drive so here I am again.
> I went to the Zipper instruction page and made a new Zipper disk. Printed up the instructions and burned a disk.
> Put it in the PC and the first prompt doesn't jibe with the instructions. It says it will ask where my hard drive is, instead it ask what my service number is.
> I looked on the back of my TiVO and entered the number. It didn't work.
> Any ideas?
> It is a Samsung DVR40.


It just wants the first three digits. What digits did you enter?


----------



## robn77

Finnstang said:


> /var/log/cronlog-main


I'm wondering if this is the same as my netperf issue earlier.

I have two fakecall.tcl files. One in /busybox and one in /enhancements. The one in /enhancements does not have these lines:

#############################################
exec touch /var/log/cronlog-main
set fakelog [open /var/log/cronlog-main a]
set timenow [clock format [clock seconds] -format "%a %b %d %I:%M:%S %Z %Y"]
puts $fakelog "$timenow Fakecall was run successfully, run verified"
close $fakelog
exec sh /enhancements/fakecall.osd

My author file just calls fakecall.tcl without a path so which one get's called?

Thanks!


----------



## tsunami

robn77 said:


> It just wants the first three digits. What digits did you enter?


351 just like it is on the back. Didn't work.
I did get it to work by using 381 from my Living Room TiVO.

Mike


----------



## Finnstang

robn77 said:


> I'm wondering if this is the same as my netperf issue earlier.
> 
> I have two fakecall.tcl files. One in /busybox and one in /enhancements. The one in /enhancements does not have these lines:
> 
> #############################################
> exec touch /var/log/cronlog-main
> set fakelog [open /var/log/cronlog-main a]
> set timenow [clock format [clock seconds] -format "%a %b %d %I:%M:%S %Z %Y"]
> puts $fakelog "$timenow Fakecall was run successfully, run verified"
> close $fakelog
> exec sh /enhancements/fakecall.osd
> 
> My author file just calls fakecall.tcl without a path so which one get's called?
> 
> Thanks!


The author file will just run fakecall at boot. The one it will run will depend on the order of the things in the PATH statement. Usually, busybox is before enhancements, so it will run from busybox. In the crond file, it is run from busybox. The crond file is what runs it everynight at 11:20 ET or whatever.


----------



## robn77

Finnstang said:


> The author file will just run fakecall at boot. The one it will run will depend on the order of the things in the PATH statement. Usually, busybox is before enhancements, so it will run from busybox. In the crond file, it is run from busybox. The crond file is what runs it everynight at 11:20 ET or whatever.


That makes sense and /busybox is before /enhancements in my path statement.

The log file shows that fakecall has run each day this week but each day I seem to get another nag message.

Anywhere else I can look to verify that it is really running?

Thanks!


----------



## Finnstang

What software version are you running? 6.3a or 3.1.5? You can check in the system info screen to what the last successful call and next scheduled call dates are. I believe it is listed in there correctly, but incorrectly in the Settings->Phone Setup screen. Also, make sure that the TiVo is rebooting regularly since the call in dates don't take effect until a reboot. The reboot is handled through cron also and should be listed in that same log file. You can also look at TWP and look at the info screen to see the current up time to know how long it has been since a reboot.


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> 351 just like it is on the back. Didn't work.
> I did get it to work by using 381 from my Living Room TiVO.
> 
> Mike


I just tried 351, and it seems to work. What error did you get exactly?


----------



## robn77

Finnstang said:


> What software version are you running? 6.3a or 3.1.5? You can check in the system info screen to what the last successful call and next scheduled call dates are. I believe it is listed in there correctly, but incorrectly in the Settings->Phone Setup screen. Also, make sure that the TiVo is rebooting regularly since the call in dates don't take effect until a reboot. The reboot is handled through cron also and should be listed in that same log file. You can also look at TWP and look at the info screen to see the current up time to know how long it has been since a reboot.


downfgraded to 3.1.5 until they fix the audio issues with 6.3.

The system info screen still says that the last call is Jan 1. and I have rebooted several times this week.


----------



## dayvo

robn77 -

If you used Zipper 2.3, the version of fakecall.tcl installed does not work with 3.1.5f. In rbautch's enhancement script thread, he posted a new version of fakecall.tcl that works for me. I think he updated the Zipper to 2.3a to include the fix.


----------



## rbautch

robn77 said:


> I'm wondering if this is the same as my netperf issue earlier.
> 
> I have two fakecall.tcl files. One in /busybox and one in /enhancements. The one in /enhancements does not have these lines:
> 
> #############################################
> exec touch /var/log/cronlog-main
> set fakelog [open /var/log/cronlog-main a]
> set timenow [clock format [clock seconds] -format "%a %b %d %I:%M:%S %Z %Y"]
> puts $fakelog "$timenow Fakecall was run successfully, run verified"
> close $fakelog
> exec sh /enhancements/fakecall.osd
> 
> My author file just calls fakecall.tcl without a path so which one get's called?
> 
> Thanks!


I see the problem here. I updated fakecall and included it in /enhancments, but it only gets "installed" if you don't already have a copy of fakecall in busybox. Later in the script, I append fakecall to to write to a log file so that fakecall runs can be verified.

edit: I take it back. The new fakecall should get installed regardless of whethere there is an existing one there or not. I'll update the script to remove the 'extra' copy to eliminate confusion.


----------



## robn77

rbautch said:


> I see the problem here. I updated fakecall and included it in /enhancments, but it only gets "installed" if you don't already have a copy of fakecall in busybox. Later in the script, I append fakecall to to write to a log file so that fakecall runs can be verified. The simple fix is to edit the author file to hard code the path of fakecall from "fakecall.tcl" to "/enhancements/fakecall.tcl". This will preven the logs from being written, but at least you'll be using a more current version of fakecall. I'll fix the way this is handled in the next version of the enhancement script (done, but have to test).


Both versions of fakecall are the same except for the lines that write out to cronlog-main. I ran both and the settings never updated.

I pulled a fakecall.tcl from one of my other TiVo's (Non HD) and ran it. I had to change the location of cronlog-main but otherwise, after re-booting, the sys info says that the call has been made.


----------



## rbautch

dayvo was right - see here. Once again, my elaborate system documentation has broken down.


----------



## JWThiers

Nooooooooooooooo! LA LA LA LA it can't be so. My world comes to an end if Rbautch makes mistakes.


----------



## Fletch Lives

If anyone sees flaw in this please let me know.

I configured the zipper CD exactly as described. I have tried every combination of PTVupgrade, instant cake 6.2, and Zipper CD in building an image. I pass through all the steps without issue and I just can't telnet to the drive. It powers up, goes to the screen where it starts to received guide data and then resets and goes though rest of set up process. At no time do I EVER have lights on the USB200M. I have read tons of stuff and made sure all the flags were set right on the PTVupgrade. I set the static IP and know I have my router IP correct and SSID name correct. I tried it wirelessly with a DWL-G122 as well but no dice there either.

Here is what I am not sure about - if I can't telnet in and don't have lights on my adapter, does that mean that even if I can run the enhancement script I won't have network fix?

I have spent about 14 hours on this today and reconfigured 2 different drives about 6 times each.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> made sure all the flags were set right on the PTVupgrade


PTVnet does not support the USB200M version 2.

You said you made a Zipper CD; the Zipper supports the version 2 on first boot.


----------



## vMAC

Fletch Lives said:


> If anyone sees flaw in this please let me know.
> 
> I configured the zipper CD exactly as described. I have tried every combination of PTVupgrade, instant cake 6.2, and Zipper CD in building an image. I pass through all the steps without issue and I just can't telnet to the drive. It powers up, goes to the screen where it starts to received guide data and then resets and goes though rest of set up process. At no time do I EVER have lights on the USB200M. I have read tons of stuff and made sure all the flags were set right on the PTVupgrade. I set the static IP and know I have my router IP correct and SSID name correct. I tried it wirelessly with a DWL-G122 as well but no dice there either.
> 
> Here is what I am not sure about - if I can't telnet in and don't have lights on my adapter, does that mean that even if I can run the enhancement script I won't have network fix?
> 
> I have spent about 14 hours on this today and reconfigured 2 different drives about 6 times each.


Sounds like you need to buy a serial cable, pull the logs and maybe someone here will be able to help you.


----------



## Gunnyman

using ptv net in combination with zipper is asking for trouble. Pick one.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Fletch, did you click on the Zipper Article link I posted earlier? Hint: It's also in my signature. I listed everything you need to download; notice that PTVnet is not listed. I wrote the article after I completed the entire process myself. I coordinated it with rbautch (including the cheesy picture ), so I'm fairly certain all of the information there is accurate.


----------



## rbautch

FYI, I posted a new version of the Zipper and Enhancement Script yesterday. A few extra features included, and everything plays well with PTVnet now. So, if you hack with PTVnet, you can install the Enhancement Script right over it.


----------



## JWThiers

Earlier this week I installed the latest enhancement script and all seemed well. Even did a couple of manual reboots to make sure that the network settings took. Anyway, after the last twice weekly reboot One of my Dtivos disappeared from my NPL. tried a manual reboot still nothing. I figure the network settings are borked so I use a serial cable to go in and set them manually.I CD to /hacks and run network.tcl and I get an error that it wont run because filesystem is read only and the rw command in the script doesn't work. I then discover that all the aliases (rw, ro, author, etc.) don't work anymore. it appears to me that the author file is not being run on boot. I've tried everything I can think of including serial transferring the rbautch_files over to hacks and doing a tweak_uninstall and retweaking with no success. yes I was able to figure out how to get the filesystem into rw mode. 

Any ideas?


----------



## GAM

How do I add additional units to the speed check?


----------



## JWThiers

GAM said:


> How do I add additional units to the speed check?


edit the "/.profile" file. Use the line that begin alias speed as an example of the proper syntax.

eg

alias speed3=...


----------



## Da Goon

-----


----------



## GAM

Got it, Thanks!


----------



## xlthim

Fletch Lives said:


> If anyone sees flaw in this please let me know.
> 
> I configured the zipper CD exactly as described. I have tried every combination of PTVupgrade, instant cake 6.2, and Zipper CD in building an image. I pass through all the steps without issue and I just can't telnet to the drive. It powers up, goes to the screen where it starts to received guide data and then resets and goes though rest of set up process. At no time do I EVER have lights on the USB200M. I have read tons of stuff and made sure all the flags were set right on the PTVupgrade. I set the static IP and know I have my router IP correct and SSID name correct. I tried it wirelessly with a DWL-G122 as well but no dice there either.
> 
> Here is what I am not sure about - if I can't telnet in and don't have lights on my adapter, does that mean that even if I can run the enhancement script I won't have network fix?
> 
> I have spent about 14 hours on this today and reconfigured 2 different drives about 6 times each.


====================================
I finally got the the zipper stuff installed on my TIVO HD (HDVR-2 DirecTV, 6.2 s/w) after a couple of things that didn't match the instructions...booted up DirecTV (saw re-boot). After seeing picture, inserted USB200M, saw lights, tried to ftp - NO CONNECTION! D/L TyTool for windows interface - still no connection. removed USB200M, inserted DWL-122, saw lights, no connection. I tested both USB nics on my laptop - works fine. configured zone alarm firewall on 'puter for specific address I told TIVO I was going to use. configured DHCP on DI-524 router for static IP. NO CONNECTION....  
What's the next step???? 

tks
xlthim


----------



## Lord Vader

I just wish there was a way I can figure out how to get the Caller ID to work again. It died on my HR10-250 only a few weeks after I hacked the box. Then when I installed the newest version of the ehancement script yesterday, it still wouldn't work. No greater feature has ever been as problematic to me than Caller ID. On every one of my Series 2 DTIVOs, and my one Series 1 DTIVO, Caller ID went kaput, never to return.


----------



## mlburns

why does not anyone make an image with all hacks ready to load to the hr10 6.3a?


----------



## mlburns

can we just not use someones backup and re apply it to ours?


----------



## ForrestB

Copyright infringement, distributing software without a license, etc


----------



## JWThiers

Da Goon said:


> I had the same problem after trying the new tweak.sh script on one of my tivos last night. I connect via serial, ran tweak_uninstall and rebooted. Then, ran netconfig before running tweak, redid my .author file to remove anything that wasn't completely necessary, and rebooted one more time. Ran tweak via serial the next time and all is well.
> edit: tried this on a second tivo. apparently the new enhancement script, unlike prev versions, doesn't like to be installed after the tweak_uninstall is run unless a reboot is done in between.


If I don't want (or at least don't mind reinstalling) the few additional hacks I did in addition to zipper, after doing a tweak_uninstall and reboot, could I just delete the author and the .profile files and reboot, then run tweak via serial? I am pretty sure that tweak installs both of them anyway.


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> If I don't want (or at least don't mind reinstalling) the few additional hacks I did in addition to zipper, after doing a tweak_uninstall and reboot, could I just delete the author and the .profile files and reboot, then run tweak via serial? I am pretty sure that tweak installs both of them anyway.


Deleting your author file would cause you to lose your telnet connection and your serial connection. The script creates a backup copy of author and profile, so you could restore those instead of deleting them. You would also have to delete or rename the existing enhancements directory for the script to run.


----------



## JWThiers

Glad I didn't do that then.


----------



## Fletch Lives

xlthim said:


> ====================================
> I finally got the the zipper stuff installed on my TIVO HD (HDVR-2 DirecTV, 6.2 s/w) after a couple of things that didn't match the instructions...booted up DirecTV (saw re-boot). After seeing picture, inserted USB200M, saw lights, tried to ftp - NO CONNECTION! D/L TyTool for windows interface - still no connection. removed USB200M, inserted DWL-122, saw lights, no connection. I tested both USB nics on my laptop - works fine. configured zone alarm firewall on 'puter for specific address I told TIVO I was going to use. configured DHCP on DI-524 router for static IP. NO CONNECTION....
> What's the next step????
> 
> tks
> xlthim


Several things in total turned out to be my problem. The one thing I can point to is that I was not able to assign an IP address that worked. I have a WRT54G router with DHCP enabled and assigned the address next in line to be given. May want to try that.


----------



## JWThiers

Any Ideas about why you would loose the network settings and loose the aliases set in the profile?


----------



## JWThiers

xlthim said:


> ====================================
> I finally got the the zipper stuff installed on my TIVO HD (HDVR-2 DirecTV, 6.2 s/w) after a couple of things that didn't match the instructions...booted up DirecTV (saw re-boot). After seeing picture, inserted USB200M, saw lights, tried to ftp - NO CONNECTION! D/L TyTool for windows interface - still no connection. removed USB200M, inserted DWL-122, saw lights, no connection. I tested both USB nics on my laptop - works fine. configured zone alarm firewall on 'puter for specific address I told TIVO I was going to use. configured DHCP on DI-524 router for static IP. NO CONNECTION....
> What's the next step????
> 
> tks
> xlthim


A serial cable is invaluable in troubleshooting network problems. You can then verify that the IP you assigned is actually being assigned and/or change it. After you changed you router to static IP's did you try rebooting the tivo. You could also try setting the range that the router uses for DHCP not to use the range you are using for static. i.e. I have DHCP being used for IP's 2 - 99 (the router is 1) and my first tivo is 100, my wireless bridges count down from 254. Are you sure you used the same subnet? Get angry ip scanner to see what is being used on your network. If the power light is on but not the connect light it usually means that either it didn't get an IP assigned or it isn't in the same subnet. either way you either need a serial cable to fix the problem or pull the drive and start over.


----------



## Lord Vader

JWThiers said:


> Any Ideas about why you would *loose * the network settings and *loose * the aliases set in the profile?


Maybe because they were too *tight * to begin with?


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> JWThiers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Ideas about why you would loose the network settings and loose the aliases set in the profile?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because they were too *tight * to begin with?
Click to expand...

OK make that* lose *


----------



## Lord Vader




----------



## Rhughes

JWThiers said:


> A serial cable is invaluable in troubleshooting network problems. You can then verify that the IP you assigned is actually being assigned and/or change it.


Could you expand on that a little? Are you talking about a Universal Serial Bus? Or an actual RS232 serial cable? My DSR708 doesn't have an RS232 port. The Zipper instructions talk about using a USB-Ethernet adapter, and an Ethernet cable to connect to the router. Is that what you meant? Some of us are easily confused.


----------



## Lord Vader

Look on the back of your TIVO. It should have a small female opening above which is the word "serial." Into this connects the male end of a null modem serial cable. The other end is a female DB9 serial connector. If you don't know how to make such a cable, 9th Tee has them for $7.95. Go here to get one:

http://9thtee.com/tivo-dt2.htm

Scroll down a little more than halfway to order one.


----------



## JWThiers

It provides a way to access your tivo when you loose network connectivity for some reason. And that will save you a bunch of hassle of pulling the drive from your tivo and either starting from scratch or booting into linux and accessing the drive that way.


----------



## Rhughes

Lord Vader said:


> Look on the back of your TIVO. It should have a small female opening above which is the word "serial." Into this connects the male end of a null modem serial cable. The other end is a female DB9 serial connector. If you don't know how to make such a cable, 9th Tee has them for $7.95. Go here to get one:
> 
> http://9thtee.com/tivo-dt2.htm
> 
> Scroll down a little more than halfway to order one.


Interesting. Not ever having owned a stand-alone TiVo, I didn't know such a thing existed. I knew about the mini-jack serial port on the back, but assumed it was another of those things meant for the future that would never come. Like the Low Speed Data port on the back of my Sony A3 receiver. Thanks for clarifying that. I will need more than 10', so guess I will have to get out the soldering iron. Anyone have the schematic?


----------



## xlthim

JWThiers said:


> A serial cable is invaluable in troubleshooting network problems. You can then verify that the IP you assigned is actually being assigned and/or change it. After you changed you router to static IP's did you try rebooting the tivo. You could also try setting the range that the router uses for DHCP not to use the range you are using for static. i.e. I have DHCP being used for IP's 2 - 99 (the router is 1) and my first tivo is 100, my wireless bridges count down from 254. Are you sure you used the same subnet? Get angry ip scanner to see what is being used on your network. If the power light is on but not the connect light it usually means that either it didn't get an IP assigned or it isn't in the same subnet. either way you either need a serial cable to fix the problem or pull the drive and start over.


(For DirecTIVO series 2 HVDR 2)
When I had the TIVO HD in my puter running zipper, it asked for an IP address. I put 192.168.0.230 (this is where I knew I wanted it). Did this make the IP static in the TIVO? What about my USB200M? My DHCP is assigning it 230. I did add 230 to my Zone Alarm so my puter will see the TIVO.
By serial, are you talking cat5? My puter and TIVO are right about 2 feet apart so I have no desire for wireless. When zipper was asking about SSID, should I have said "NO" and the USB200M will still work?
My desires: wired network using USB200M (which has been tested and works), DHCP assigning 192.168.0.230 as IP to telnet to TIVO.
What is the diff between PTV and zipper?


----------



## xlthim

New question --- I also have an 80gb Hughes R5000 series DirecTIVO running 6.1 software...Is networking it completely out of the question??? xlthim


----------



## dayvo

Fletch Lives said:


> Several things in total turned out to be my problem. The one thing I can point to is that I was not able to assign an IP address that worked. I have a WRT54G router with DHCP enabled and assigned the address next in line to be given. May want to try that.


I have the same router, but would suggest that you instead pick a static I.P. address for the Tivo that is bellow the first number assigned by the router. The Linksys by default starts at 192.168.1.100 for DHCP. I chose 192.168.1.50 for the Tivo when applying the Zipper. Otherwise, sometime down the road when addresses expire or the router gets reset, it might assign your Tivo's address to another device.


----------



## ttodd1

xlthim said:


> New question --- I also have an 80gb Hughes R5000 series DirecTIVO running 6.1 software...Is networking it completely out of the question??? xlthim


Running 6.1 I would guess is a R10 and the answer would be not without doing a PROM mod first.


----------



## Lord Vader

JWThiers said:


> It provides a way to access your tivo when you *loose* network connectivity for some reason.


Is that worse than *tightening* network connectivity?


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> Is that worse than *tightening* network connectivity?


I figue out how to spell lose eventually  :up:


----------



## JWThiers

xlthim said:


> (For DirecTIVO series 2 HVDR 2)
> When I had the TIVO HD in my puter running zipper, it asked for an IP address. I put 192.168.0.230 (this is where I knew I wanted it). Did this make the IP static in the TIVO? What about my USB200M? My DHCP is assigning it 230. I did add 230 to my Zone Alarm so my puter will see the TIVO.


The Tivo and the USB200M are the same thing in this case. What it appears to me is you are assigning a static ip in the range that your router uses for DHCP. Sometimes this can cause a problem even if they are the same number.



> By serial, are you talking cat5? My puter and TIVO are right about 2 feet apart so I have no desire for wireless. When zipper was asking about SSID, should I have said "NO" and the USB200M will still work?


Serial is the 1/8" female connector on the back of the tivo. It can be connected via a cable with a 1/8" male stereo mini jack on one end and a female db-9 (I think) connector on the other end. They can be found at PTVUpgrade, weaknees, tivo for a few bucks or you can make your own (search for building a serial cable on this forum). You are correct that answering no to wireless would have worked but it really does not matter in your case because this should work also.



> My desires: wired network using USB200M (which has been tested and works), DHCP assigning 192.168.0.230 as IP to telnet to TIVO.
> What is the diff between PTV and zipper?


I would stay away from DHCP, because when the router loses power ( I speeled lose right this time  ) or when the address expires you may get a different IP assigned to your tivo (your router hands them out in order in the order that it receives the request) and then you have to look for you tivo's IP.

PTV (hacked version whatever its called) and Zipper are similar in function. they both hack your tivo to add networking functions to Dtivo's and then install some added goodies TivoWebPlus for example. The main differences IMHO is that PTV has specific support and people are paid to help. Zipper you get free support, on this site but in the end if you fubar it, it is your problem not ours. But with a few exceptions people have been able to get there systems up and running even with the lack of professional support. Oh and BTW if you use PTV's solution don't zipper it also, it can cause problems. you just need the enhancement script that Rbautch has (NOT ZIPPER).


----------



## Lowcarb

Gunnyman said:


> There is a great thread by plainbill on deal data base on how to unsleeper (monte) a DTivo. I suggest checking it out.


Yes indeed. Thanks.
Oh, BTW, success with that last unit. Save me the work of mfs_ftp'ing 120G of shows back onto it.


----------



## ronack

Hey I purchased a 300gb drive and can only fromat a little over half as FAT32. Once I zipper this can I use a tool like partition magic to make it the full 300gb or am I missing something. If I remember right I can't use NTFS is that correct? Any other ways to get the full 300gb? 

I searched but just haven't found the right thread addressing this.


----------



## dayvo

You don't have to format the drive before using the Zipper. I think Tivo's use a different drive format altogether from NTFS or FAT32. The Zipper will take care of it.


----------



## xlthim

OK...removed 192.168.0.230 from DHCP, hooked up 200M, rebooted TIVO, got 3 lights steady, can't ping from router. reset router, no ping from router.
I know computers and networks...seems to me like the TIVO is just another (Linux based) computer on my network. The part of zipper setting up an IP make the TIVO tell the 200M what IP to associate with the 200M's MAC - this aint working!
NEXT...how do I program the TIVO to come up asking the DHCP for an IP address???  
Since I got the 3 steady lights on the 200M, that means the USB port was enabled by zipper, right?
What happens if I put the TIVO HD back in my puter and run zipper again?

tks


----------



## xlthim

ronack said:


> Hey I purchased a 300gb drive and can only fromat a little over half as FAT32. Once I zipper this can I use a tool like partition magic to make it the full 300gb or am I missing something. If I remember right I can't use NTFS is that correct? Any other ways to get the full 300gb?
> 
> I searched but just haven't found the right thread addressing this.


TIVO is Linux based, doesn't understand NTFS or FAT(anything).
I trashed a spare 98SE drive learning to play with zipper. After formatting, I checked it out with Partition Commander and the whole drive formatted(2 small partitions for UNIX and then the 1 big one. I don't remeber what size drive I was playing with though.
I would use your partition magic to wipe the drive clean, then use zipper to "build" the drive. Look at it with partition magic after you're done to verify what happened.


----------



## xlthim

re-ran zipper on TIVO drive. Said no to wireless, put in 192.168.0.230 to IP.
Booted and saw 2 steady lights and the 3rd flickered. tested ping - YES!

GOT TELNET!!!
Now if I can just figure out what to do with it now.

thanks guys.


----------



## bnm81002

JWThiers said:


> It provides a way to access your tivo when you loose network connectivity for some reason. And that will save you a bunch of hassle of pulling the drive from your tivo and either starting from scratch or booting into linux and accessing the drive that way.


ok I have a serial cable, I connect from the DTivo unit to my PC, now how do I use the cable to troubleshoot problems? thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

You'll need to get a bash prompt. Which telnet program are you using? I prefer Tera Term Pro, which is very easy to use.


----------



## bnm81002

Lord Vader said:


> You'll need to get a bash prompt. Which telnet program are you using? I prefer Tera Term Pro, which is very easy to use.


is this referring to my question? if so, I am just using the Windows XP one


----------



## lhandelsman

Hi all,

In the process of hacking my DSR7000 I am getting from weaknees. Newbie to tivo but excited about the possibilities.

My situation: Just subscribed to DirecTV 3 months ago after being on cable (and using their DVR). I got DirecTV's DVR system which is lovely, but I want to use tivo now after years of envy listening to the blip-blip-blip when fast forwarding. Anyway, I haven't even started the hacking yet, but I had a couple questions (that are probably in here somewhere). My goal is to replace my DirecTV DVR with my new tivo box and get all the cool functionality: MRV, HMO, TWP, blip-blip-blip, etc.

My questions:

1. Do I need to tell DTV I have a new tivo box?
1a. Will it cost me extra?

2. Do I need to subscribe to TiVo?
2a. If not, am I getting free service?

3. How does the web scheduling work? It's not through TiVo, correct?

4. Do I need to update the Zipper when updates are made?

Thanks for helping this newb out. I hope not to have any questions when I start the hacking process since the directions seem easy to follow and well maintained. I am fairly confident in my linux abilities. I am a little uneasy about the networking, as I have a linksys wireless g router so I bought an Airlink ASOHOUSB adapter and am going to connect that to a wireless g bridge. The networking seems like the step everyone has trouble with so I am expecting some hiccups. I guess, in writing this, I have a couple more networking questions:

5. I will set a static IP for the USB adapter (.50) and bridge (.60, the bridge has an IP, correct?) below the starting IP that my router uses for DHCP. Sound correct? Then I would telnet to the USB adapter, correct?


Thanks you guys.

Lucas


----------



## willardcpa

Rhughes said:


> Interesting. Not ever having owned a stand-alone TiVo, I didn't know such a thing existed. I knew about the mini-jack serial port on the back, but assumed it was another of those things meant for the future that would never come. Like the Low Speed Data port on the back of my Sony A3 receiver. Thanks for clarifying that. I will need more than 10', so guess I will have to get out the soldering iron. Anyone have the schematic?


If you had owned a stand alone Tivo you may have figured out that it would have used the cable in question to plug into the "Low Speed Data" port on your Sony A3 and changed channels on it - instead of using the IR blaster.


----------



## JWThiers

bnm81002 said:


> ok I have a serial cable, I connect from the DTivo unit to my PC, now how do I use the cable to troubleshoot problems? thanks


For instructions on how to connect via serial using hyperterminal see the wiki (link in sig). As far as the troubleshooting goes whats the problem?


----------



## rbautch

lhandelsman said:


> Do I need to update the Zipper when updates are made?


Updating is as easy as running the tweak.sh script. No need to re-Zipper or remove your hard drive. 


lhandelsman said:


> I am a little uneasy about the networking, as I have a linksys wireless g router so I bought an Airlink ASOHOUSB adapter and am going to connect that to a wireless g bridge. The networking seems like the step everyone has trouble with so I am expecting some hiccups. I guess, in writing this, I have a couple more networking questions:
> 
> 5. I will set a static IP for the USB adapter (.50) and bridge (.60, the bridge has an IP, correct?) below the starting IP that my router uses for DHCP. Sound correct? Then I would telnet to the USB adapter, correct?


This should work fine. When you run the Zipper, make sure you answer "no", when it asks you if you're using a wireless adapter. You set a static IP for the tivo, not the adapter. I also suggest getting your bridge working before you start hacking.


----------



## mlburns

my network connectivity to the tivo stops working when i upgrade to 6.3a any sugestions?


----------



## xlthim

I now have .ty files on my computer......NOW WHAT???

I have tried several programs to convert .ty to .mpg, none work.
I thought I saw somewhere DirecTIVO .ty files are different and won't just convert.
Will someone who has DirecTV tell me how to make these files into mpg files???

I've tried TyConverter, TyStudio....
The icon for my .ty files are Windows Media Player icons, and when I go into the folder where these files are, explorer crashes (I have XP).


----------



## xlthim

lhandelsman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 5. I will set a static IP for the USB adapter (.50) and bridge (.60, the bridge has an IP, correct?) below the starting IP that my router uses for DHCP. Sound correct? Then I would telnet to the USB adapter, correct?
> 
> Lucas


just went through this...
when zippering, set tivo to x.x.x.50 (according to your post), set router to x.x.x.60, say yes to wireless (you'll need SSID), make sure DHCP does NOT assign IP to your x.x.x.50 as your TIVO will come up static (my first problem).
Once you are telnet'd move the server file to var/hack/ and start server with telnet (other ways didnt work for me), launch TyToll10r4.


----------



## Finnstang

xlthim said:


> just went through this...
> when zippering, set tivo to x.x.x.50 (according to your post), set router to x.x.x.60, say yes to wireless (you'll need SSID), make sure DHCP does NOT assign IP to your x.x.x.50 as your TIVO will come up static (my first problem).*
> Once you are telnet'd move the server file to var/hack/ and start server with telnet (other ways didnt work for me), launch TyToll10r4.*


First of all, your instructions are incorrect...he does not need to say yes to wireless he will be using a wired connection. Second, what does the bolded part have to do with his question at all?



xlthim said:


> I now have .ty files on my computer......NOW WHAT???
> 
> I have tried several programs to convert .ty to .mpg, none work.
> I thought I saw somewhere DirecTIVO .ty files are different and won't just convert.
> Will someone who has DirecTV tell me how to make these files into mpg files???
> 
> I've tried TyConverter, TyStudio....
> The icon for my .ty files are Windows Media Player icons, and when I go into the folder where these files are, explorer crashes (I have XP).


Talk of extraction is not allowed here. You should go to DDB and read about what you want to do. I will tell you though that it sounds like your files are still encrypted.


----------



## lhandelsman

Thank you, Finn. That response threw me for a loop. I was pretty sure it was inaccurate, but didn't want to presume. Plus, like you said, what does server instructions have to do with it at all?

Thanks to the others who responded. So do the usb adapter and bridge get their own ip's? Do I care what they are (leave them as DHCP)? If I assign the ip of the tivo as static, that should take of everything, telnet, ping, TWP, etc. Correct?

And yes, I will set up the bridge, thanks for the tip, rbautch.

Can anyone answer my service questions as well? I don't need to subscribe to tivo, correct, that is taken care of through DTV, right? It's all legit, I am assuming, I am just using a tivo instead of their crappy dvr.

I figured out the answer to the web scheduler, don't worry about that.


----------



## Finnstang

lhandelsman said:


> Thank you, Finn. That response threw me for a loop. I was pretty sure it was inaccurate, but didn't want to presume. Plus, like you said, what does server instructions have to do with it at all?
> 
> Thanks to the others who responded. So do the usb adapter and bridge get their own ip's? Do I care what they are (leave them as DHCP)? If I assign the ip of the tivo as static, that should take of everything, telnet, ping, TWP, etc. Correct?
> 
> And yes, I will set up the bridge, thanks for the tip, rbautch.
> 
> Can anyone answer my service questions as well? I don't need to subscribe to tivo, correct, that is taken care of through DTV, right? It's all legit, I am assuming, I am just using a tivo instead of their crappy dvr.
> 
> I figured out the answer to the web scheduler, don't worry about that.


As long as you are getting the DVR service through DirecTV, then you are fine service wise. You will pay an additional mirroring fee for that box unless you deactivate a receiver as well.


----------



## rbautch

xlthim said:


> when zippering, set tivo to x.x.x.50 (according to your post), set router to x.x.x.60, say yes to wireless (you'll need SSID),


This is incorrect. Saying yes to wireless sets the SSID in MFS, which is not required since the tivo thinks it's connected to a WIRED connection.


----------



## ronack

dayvo said:


> You don't have to format the drive before using the Zipper. I think Tivo's use a different drive format altogether from NTFS or FAT32. The Zipper will take care of it.


I'll try again, I keep getting a message that says it can't continue because the media is read only or something like that. That was two days ago and I've slept since then.

Ron


----------



## JWThiers

mlburns said:


> my network connectivity to the tivo stops working when i upgrade to 6.3a any sugestions?


Try the upgrading to 6.3 thread Here


----------



## JWThiers

ronack said:


> I'll try again, I keep getting a message that says it can't continue because the media is read only or something like that. That was two days ago and I've slept since then.
> 
> Ron


Sounds like you were trying to apply zipper to your CDROM insteadd of your HD.


----------



## JWThiers

lhandelsman said:


> So do the usb adapter and bridge get their own ip's? Do I care what they are (leave them as DHCP)? If I assign the ip of the tivo as static, that should take of everything, telnet, ping, TWP, etc. Correct?


IIRC on my Belkin Bridge/Router when I switched it to bridge mode the bridge got a static number (yours may be different), but that is used only to access the bridge settings. The Tivo/usb adapter get a separate number. IMHO it is best to assign static numbers to your tivo, because if the address changes you have to find it again to access it. Even if you set your router to give addresses that never expire, when your router gets reset (Power goes out or you do it manually) everything gets an address reassigned, and they are assigned in the order that things on your network ask for them (usually the next time they log into the network). So if everything on your network doesn't start in the exact same order they get different addresses.

This is really about organization of your network so all of this is personal opinion and whatever works for you is great. It is also why some of the more common problems occur (Slow NPL, problems with network setup). Network setup issues (or issues caused by them) are by far the most common issue. Anyway I have my network setup with 1 router 2 bridges (Tivos in Family Room and Bedroom), DHCP is used in the range of 192.168.2.2 thru .99, (that gives me 98 deices that can connect DHCP more than enough for home). Static addresses are used starting at .100 and going up (max is .254) I plan on keeping my tivos at between 100 and 109 (I only have 3 right now). Other items that may need static addresses (network printers for example) will have their own ranges. Bridges I have at .254 and .253 and plan on assigning the in decreasing order.

Like I said, this works for me. for your question it does not matter how the IP is obtained as long as you can find it so you can use TWP, FTP, Telnet etc.

There has to be a way to assign a name like "main" so that you can just type in "main" in the address bar of your web browser and the main units TWP page is displayed. Unfortunately as much as I know about networking I can get into a lot of trouble especially using linux.


----------



## kimsan

rbautch said:


> Updating is as easy as running the tweak.sh script. No need to re-Zipper or remove your hard drive.


Russ, (or anyone knowledgeable)

I'm currently at running 3.1.5.f Zippered2.0 on both HR10-20 units. Should I simply
telnet in and run tweak.sh to get current?

Just wanted to check if I needed to ftp over the latest /busybox, rbautch_files, and tweak.sh first.

My goal is to then slice to 6.3a and patch accordingly.

NOT uninstalling and re-Zippering (with 2.4) would save a ton of time and effort.

tia for any replies.


----------



## kimsan

JWThiers said:


> There has to be a way to assign a name like "main" so that you can just type in "main" in the address bar of your web browser and the main units TWP page is displayed. Unfortunately as much as I know about networking I can get into a lot of trouble especially using linux.


Same way as Windows. Edit the host file to associate "main" with "192.168.x.x".

I don't know my linux well enough to tell you where it is, though.


----------



## willardcpa

kimsan said:


> Same way as Windows. Edit the host file to associate "main" with "192.168.x.x".
> 
> I don't know my linux well enough to tell you where it is, though.


You don't need to know linux. You are working with the PC in this case, so editing the computers host file does it. I've got this set up for several Dtivos on my network. As a side benefit it also works with telnet, I just type "telnet livingroom" and bang the livingrooms bash prompt shows up.


----------



## JWThiers

willardcpa said:


> You don't need to know linux. You are working with the PC in this case, so editing the computers host file does it. I've got this set up for several Dtivos on my network. As a side benefit it also works with telnet, I just type "telnet livingroom" and bang the livingrooms bash prompt shows up.


But what happens if yiu use DHCP? Does the IP get updated?


----------



## kimsan

willardcpa said:


> You don't need to know linux. You are working with the PC in this case, so editing the computers host file does it. I've got this set up for several Dtivos on my network. As a side benefit it also works with telnet, I just type "telnet livingroom" and bang the livingrooms bash prompt shows up.


Silly me...I took it to mean he was referring to a linux box. For Windows XP the host file lives in windows\system32\drivers\etc

I have mine set for tivo1 and tivo2 as livingroom and bedroom are too cumbersome to type


----------



## kimsan

JWThiers said:


> But what happens if yiu use DHCP? Does the IP get updated?


Nope hosts is just a static text file. *You* assign the friendly name to the IP.

Mine looks like this:

# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost
192.168.1.101 TiVo1
192.168.1.102 Tivo2


----------



## JWThiers

kimsan said:


> Nope hosts is just a static text file. *You* assign the friendly name to the IP.
> 
> Mine looks like this:
> 
> # Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> # This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
> # entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
> # be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
> # The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
> # space.
> #
> # Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
> # lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
> #
> # For example:
> #
> # 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
> # 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host
> 
> 127.0.0.1 localhost
> 192.168.1.101 TiVo1
> 192.168.1.102 Tivo2


Thanks that does help some.


----------



## lhandelsman

Just got my dsr7000, gonna give it a shot tonight. I'll let you know the results. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## jeremybb

Here's my situation, I tried a number of searches but didn't find anything.

Zippered a new drive and after a couple problems, got the tivo running. Unfortunately vendor had sent me the wrong wireless adaptor so I just ran the DirecTivo for a week or so without running the enhancement script. Yesterday I received the correct adaptor, plugged it in, and it was working immediately (thanks to all involved in the zipper and related tools! It really works great.). Was able to telnet in and ran the enhancement.

I did make a mistake during the y/n part of the enhancement and accidentally hit ctrl-C at the showcases question. So I ran it again, agreeing to remove the old enhancement at that question at the beginning. This time the enhancement downloaded an update which I didn't notice the first time? But anyway it seemed OK. I can post the log if anything thinks it would help.

Now all shows that were recorded before the enhancing fail to play, but shows recorded afterward are fine. The old shows immediately go to the delete/don't delete question you get at the end of a recording, and if you say don't delete it goes to a screen I've never seen which says something like "Error playing recording" and explains that there was a signal problem which affected the recording (which is wrong since I know those shows were fine).

I'm guessing this has something to do with disabling encryption. If it is hard or impossible to recover those old shows it's no big deal, but 1) if it's easy I'd like to get them back, 2) if this is a bug thought you should know, 3) on the off chance that someone reads all 8 million posts in this thread before zippering, they can potentially avoid this mistake.


----------



## rbautch

Can't get those shows back easily. The Zipper expects you to run the Enhancement Script right away, and if you don't, the shows you record in the meantime are toast.


----------



## lhandelsman

Man I am so friggin pissed at DTV. I got the tivo zippered just fine, got telnet on first try. I am on the phone with DTV to activate my new card and box and they are telling me they don't activate tivo's on new accounts. What the F??? I talked to someone there 2 days ago about this and they said they had no problem with it. I am on hold waiting for a "supervisor". Anyone have this experience and have any suggestions? I spent a lot of money on this, they better help me out.


----------



## lhandelsman

The supervisor took care of it and I am activated. Phew. Damn rep having a bad day, probably. I will run the tweak scripts now and when I am up and running I will list my results and setup for anyone who wants to see it. So far, SUPER easy and straightforward.


----------



## lhandelsman

Ok, last post for a while. Script finished and I am up and running. Couldn't have been easier. The only hiccup was my winxp telnet session wouldn't work so I had to use putty, but that's no biggie.

My setup:

Phillips DSR7000
HD-Western Digital 250gb ATA100 IDE
ASOHOUSB Airlink USB adapter to...
DLink DWL-G820 Gaming/Bridge Adapter pre-configured before zippering to connect to Linksys WRT54G wireless router with WPA security. Bridge IP set to DHCP.

Ran everything according to Zipper instructions and Zipper article by Yog-Sothoth.

No problems at all, adapter came right up at boot was able to bash right in!

Thanks guys for all the help, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## lhandelsman

Not seeing any channel logos though. I will poke around...


----------



## JWThiers

When so the weekly reboots occur in zippered dtivo's?


----------



## SteelersFan

JWThiers said:


> When so the weekly reboots occur in zippered dtivo's?


Wednesday and Sunday late at night (Thurs, Monday early morning).


----------



## jeremybb

rbautch said:


> Can't get those shows back easily. The Zipper expects you to run the Enhancement Script right away, and if you don't, the shows you record in the meantime are toast.


OK, thanks for the reply. As long as I haven't done anything bad I can swallow losing those shows.

Thanks again to you and everyone else who makes this so easy and then comes andholds our hands through the process.


----------



## Smeaagol

Is there any way on earth to make a TIVO Series 2 to work without activation? It has never been activated. Its brand new and I dont feel like subscribing it so can somebody help me? Smeaagol....


----------



## Gunnyman

no


----------



## JWThiers

SteelersFan said:


> Wednesday and Sunday late at night (Thurs, Monday early morning).


Thanks, Thats what I thought.


----------



## SteelersFan

JWThiers said:


> Thanks, Thats what I thought.


BTW, you can check and edit cron by typing root at bash. (JW, you probably know this already, just thought I would add this for everyones info).
Also, here's what a cron job should look like and what each entry is for:


Code:


* * * * *  command to be executed
- - - - -
| | | | |
| | | | +----- day of week (1 - 7) (monday = 1)
| | | +------- month (1 - 12)
| | +--------- day of month (1 - 31)
| +----------- hour (0 - 23)
+------------- min (0 - 59)


----------



## JWThiers

SteelersFan said:


> BTW, you can check and edit cron by typing root at bash. (JW, you probably know this already, just thought I would add this for everyones info).
> Also, here's what a cron job should look like and what each entry is for:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> * * * * *  command to be executed
> - - - - -
> | | | | |
> | | | | +----- day of week (1 - 7) (monday = 1)
> | | | +------- month (1 - 12)
> | | +--------- day of month (1 - 31)
> | +----------- hour (0 - 23)
> +------------- min (0 - 59)


Actually I wasn't sure how to parse the cron commands (its been a while since I've used it). I assume that the time is GMT since I know the reboot is VERY early and the cron has it as 25 9 * * 1,4 meaning 9:25 am on Mon & Thurs if so that would be 4:25 Eastern (GMT-5)


----------



## JWThiers

BTW Anyone know which version of NCID comes on zipper?


----------



## Finnstang

JWThiers said:


> Actually I wasn't sure how to parse the cron commands (its been a while since I've used it). I assume that the time is GMT since I know the reboot is VERY early and the cron has it as 25 9 * * 1,4 meaning 9:25 am on Mon & Thurs if so that would be 4:25 Eastern (GMT-5)


Yep...times are in GMT.


----------



## ttodd1

Smeaagol said:


> Is there any way on earth to make a TIVO Series 2 to work without activation? It has never been activated. Its brand new and I dont feel like subscribing it so can somebody help me? Smeaagol....


That is considered theft of service and you will not find anyone here to help you with that.


----------



## JWThiers

Rbautch 
I just had an idea (I know ya'll can smell the smoke). Can you get a list of the tweaks that zipper installs, that includes the version number that zipper installs and where they are installed (especially if different than what the documentation says). That way those of use noobs that are starting to get a little more adventurous and want to upgrade individual hacks can determine if they have the latest version. Should be included both on the wiki and in the zipper documentation.


----------



## sk33t3r

Hows this sound, I took my original drive from my hr10-250 and made an image of it, after 3 or 4 days of being installed it still would not upgrade to 6.3a so I could get a virgin image. I dotn think it mattters any how. So now that I have a 3.1.5f image save, I think I am ready to run ptv and zipper on that original drive. Does this rational sound correct? If this works out then I was going to rmake a image of my newly upgraded drive so I can put it on my current drives in my tivo.


----------



## JWThiers

sk33t3r said:


> Hows this sound, I took my original drive from my hr10-250 and made an image of it, after 3 or 4 days of being installed it still would not upgrade to 6.3a so I could get a virgin image. I dotn think it mattters any how. So now that I have a 3.1.5f image save, I think I am ready to run ptv and zipper on that original drive. Does this rational sound correct? If this works out then I was going to rmake a image of my newly upgraded drive so I can put it on my current drives in my tivo.


Since you already have an image you could run ptv *OR *zipper. Running both may cause problems. Both products in basic terms do the same thing. They install a hacked kernel, enable telnet, FTP, install Super patch (I think PTV does this?), Installs TWP, Installs common hacks (NCID, Conflict resolution, various utils). It is this last step (Installing common hacks) that may be different. Best bet is to pick one and then look for the hacks that you want/need that is not install and install it yourself.


----------



## sk33t3r

Thanks JW now that I went back and read the zipper web site I see that. Well time to get another usb200 and run this first thing in the morning.


----------



## TK2006

I'm about to crack my Hughes SD-DVR80 open and replace the current drive with a new Seagate 300GB drive. I have downloaded all the software I need and created my boot disk according to the Zipper instructions.

I've noticed some notes saying if I have Windows XP I shouldn't connect a Tivo drive b/c it will cause boot problems. Does this only pertain if I'm going to re-use the original hard drive?

Thanks for any info.
-Tom


----------



## stuge123

okay, here i go...

I have just zippered a HDVR2, and I can not say enough GREAT things about how easy it was. Now I want to be able to MRV with it and my 2 unhacked SA series 2 TiVos. I know that they have to be hacked for them to communicate with my sweet HDVR2 so my question is:

"Is there any setup routine like the zipper for SA tivos?" 

I have search through about 45% of these 275 pages and just decide to risk the flames and ask the question. Thank you in advance for any and all help.


----------



## ForrestB

TK2006,
If you're going to use Instacake with the Zipper to put a new image on the new hard drive, then just leave the Windows XP hard drive disconnected when you run the Zipper.


----------



## coachO

I have 3.5 and it is zippered, been that way for about 6 months with no problems. I searched and can not find the anwer to my question. 

I think I need to run Clear and delete on my HR10=250 zippered, will it work properly? I seem to remember something about not running clear and delete?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ttodd1

stuge123 said:


> "Is there any setup routine like the zipper for SA tivos?"


nope


----------



## TK2006

Thanks ForestB. I'll give it a whirl this weekend and report back. Hopefully everything will go smoothly.


----------



## TK2006

I've got a Linksys wireless-G router (WRT54G) and need to purchase a wireless USB network adapter for my about-to-be zippered SD-DVR80 DirecTivo. Can anyone recommend a USB adapter that will work with this setup? I've been searching these posts all day and have come across some information but it is very cryptic for this newbie.

Thanks!!
-Tom


----------



## Rhughes

TK2006 said:


> I've got a Linksys wireless-G router (WRT54G) and need to purchase a wireless USB network adapter for my about-to-be zippered SD-DVR80 DirecTivo. Can anyone recommend a USB adapter that will work with this setup? I've been searching these posts all day and have come across some information but it is very cryptic for this newbie.
> 
> Thanks!!
> -Tom


The list is in the Zipper instructions at the top of this thread.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4473297&&#post4473297


----------



## TK2006

All I see when I follow this link is the following:

device pegasus
product 0411 0001 Melco LUA-TX
product 0411 0005 Melco LUA-TX
product 0411 0009 Melco LUA2-TX
product 045e 007a Microsoft MN-110
product 049f 8511 Compaq iPAQ Networking 10/100
product 04bb 0904 IO Data USB ET/TX
product 04bb 0913 IO Data USB ET/TX-S
product 0846 1020 NETGEAR FA101
product 0506 4601 3Com 3C460B
product 050d 0121 Belkin F5D5050
product 056e 200c Laneed LD-USB/TX
product 056e 4002 Laneed LD-USB/TX
product 056e 400b Laneed LD-USB/TX
product 056e abc1 Laneed LD-USB/T
product 05cc 3000 Elsa Micolink USB2Ethernet
product 066b 200c Linksys USB10TX
product 066b 2202 Linksys USB10TX
product 066b 2203 Linksys USB100TX
product 066b 2204 Linksys USB100TX
product 066b 2206 Linksys USB
product 066b 400b Linksys USB100TX
product 067c 1001 SpeedStream USB
product 0707 0200 SMC 202 USB
product 07a6 0986 ADMtek AN986
product 07a6 8511 ADMtek ADM8511
product 07aa 0004 Correga FEther USB-TX
product 07b8 110c D-Link 110c
product 07b8 200c D-Link 200c
product 07b8 4002 D-Link DU-E100
product 07b8 4004 D-Link 4004
product 07b8 4007 D-Link 4007
product 07b8 400b D-Link 400b
product 07b8 400c D-Link 400c
product 07b8 4102 D-Link 4102
product 07b8 4104 D-Link 4104
product 07b8 abc1 D-Link DU-E10
product 07c9 b100 Allied Telesyn Int. AT-USB100
product 083a 1046 Accton USB 10/100
product 083a 5046 SpeedStream USB 10/100
product 08d1 0003 smartBridges smartNIC 2 PnP
product 08dd 0986 Billionton USB-100
product 08dd 0987 Billionton USBLP-100
product 08dd 0988 Billionton USBEL-100
product 08dd 8511 Billionton USBE-100
product 0951 000a Kingston KNU101TX
product 0e66 400c Hawking UF100
product 15e8 9100 SOHOware NUB100
product 2001 200c D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4001 D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4002 D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4003 D-Link DSB-650TX-PNA
product 2001 400b D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4102 D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 abc1 D-Link DSB-650

device rtl8150
product 0bda 8150 RTL8150 device
product 0411 0012 Melco RTL8150 device

device ax8817x
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB
product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
product 2001 1a00 D-Link DUB-E100
product 2001 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1
product 07d1 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1 alternate vendor code

[wireless network]

device prism2_usb firmware prism2
product 0411 0016 Melco WLI-USB-S11
product 045e 006e Microsoft MN-510
product 049f 0033 Compaq/Intel PRO/Wireless
product 066b 2212 Linksys WUSB11 v2.5
product 066b 2213 Linksys WUSB12
product 067c 1022 Siemens SpeedStream 1022
product 0846 4110 Netgear MA111
product 08de 7a01 Prism device
product 09aa 3642 D-Link DWL-120 rev D
product 0b3b 1601 Hawking WU250
product 0baf 00eb US Robotics 1120
product 0d8e 7a01 Prism device
product 1668 0408 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
product 1668 0421 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
product 1915 2236 Linksys WUSB11 v3.0
product 2001 3700 D-Link DWL-122
product 2001 3702 D-Link DWL-120 rev F
product 413c 8100 Dell TrueMobile 1180
product 8086 1111 Intel PRO/Wireless 2011B

device vnetusba firmware atmel503a
product 03eb 7603 Atmel AT76C503A-i3861 Adapter
product 03eb 7604 Atmel AT76C503A-i3863 Adapter
product 03eb 7605 Atmel AT76C503A-RFMD Adapter
product 050d 0050 Belkin F5D6050 ver 2000
product 05dd ff31 Addtron AWU-120
product 077b 2219 Linksys WUSB11 v2.6
product 0864 4100 NETGEAR MA101
product 0864 4102 NETGEAR MA101 rev B
product 0d5c a002 SMC2662W V.2 / Belkin F5D6050
product 1915 2233 Linksys WUSB11 v2.8
product 2001 3200 D-Link DWL-120 rev E

Does that mean I can use any of these listed 95 devices? This is what I'm talking about by "cryptic"


----------



## lhandelsman

I have the same router as you. I used the Airlink ASOHOUSB wired adapter to a wireless g bridge. Worked like a charm. I listed my setup above.

It's my understanding that the S2 DirecTiVo's don't support wireless g. I know the router supports both b and g, but I have mine on g only, and g is faster anyway.

Make sure you configure the bridge before you start the zipper process. Should be set to DHCP, then set your tivo ip statically during the zipper process.


----------



## ttodd1

TK2006 said:


> Does that mean I can use any of these listed 95 devices? This is what I'm talking about by "cryptic"


Yes and I don't think it was "cryptic". The models are listed in there as well and it saved alot of retyping.


----------



## TK2006

Thanks for the info. That makes more sense. I'll give all this a good try over the weekend and report back. 

Thanks to everyone for all the help.


----------



## alsander

Hi, I have a Series 2 Dtivo that I Zippered about a year ago. It has been working great. I hadn't been telneting into the system much lately and the last time I did I was playing around with Hackman settings. Once I rebooted I lost web, telnet, and ftp access, but I still can ping it. I hooked up my serial connection and tried to get a bash# prompt but the session stops responding after it displays 
"....sending Done event" 
"....sending Done event"
I have searched the site for "lost telnet" and other terms and can't seem to find anything that matches my problem. I seem to remember seeing something about problems when Hackman rewrites the .author file, but haven't been able to find anything on this either. Do I need to pull my drive, connect it to a pc booted with Linux, and replace the .author file with a backup version? and where would it be located?
Thanks in advance for any help you can provide, I really don't want to lose my recordings.


----------



## crxrocks

alsander said:


> Hi, I have a Series 2 Dtivo that I Zippered about a year ago. It has been working great. I hadn't been telneting into the system much lately and the last time I did I was playing around with Hackman settings. Once I rebooted I lost web, telnet, and ftp access, but I still can ping it. I hooked up my serial connection and tried to get a bash# prompt but the session stops responding after it displays
> "....sending Done event"
> "....sending Done event"
> I have searched the site for "lost telnet" and other terms and can't seem to find anything that matches my problem. I seem to remember seeing something about problems when Hackman rewrites the .author file, but haven't been able to find anything on this either. Do I need to pull my drive, connect it to a pc booted with Linux, and replace the .author file with a backup version? and where would it be located?
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide, I really don't want to lose my recordings.


I had this happen to me as well and never was able to get into it, even w/ a serial cable. I wound up just rezippering the drive - problem solved. You can keep your recordings just don't say YES to the option to re-image the drive.

Chris


----------



## dlmcmurr

alsander said:


> Hi, I have a Series 2 Dtivo that I Zippered about a year ago. It has been working great. I hadn't been telneting into the system much lately and the last time I did I was playing around with Hackman settings. Once I rebooted I lost web, telnet, and ftp access, but I still can ping it. I hooked up my serial connection and tried to get a bash# prompt but the session stops responding after it displays
> "....sending Done event"
> "....sending Done event"
> I have searched the site for "lost telnet" and other terms and can't seem to find anything that matches my problem. I seem to remember seeing something about problems when Hackman rewrites the .author file, but haven't been able to find anything on this either. Do I need to pull my drive, connect it to a pc booted with Linux, and replace the .author file with a backup version? and where would it be located?
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide, I really don't want to lose my recordings.


I went down the same learning path myself. I put the drive back into the PC, booted from CD, and copied the backup. Look in etc/rc.d for a backup file. Look at posting 6913 on 8/15/06 in this thread and see a couple of followups by gunny. Portland Paw warns us about making changes, but I've had trouble figuring out exactly how to use hackman to make those changes correctly.

Dave


----------



## sk33t3r

Same thing happened to my HDVR2, I couldnt get telnet at all, so I rezippered and BAM. Up and fine, now its time to attack my hr10-250 with zipper


----------



## JWThiers

dlmcmurr said:


> I went down the same learning path myself. I put the drive back into the PC, booted from CD, and copied the backup. Look in etc/rc.d for a backup file. Look at posting 6913 on 8/15/06 in this thread and see a couple of followups by gunny. Portland Paw warns us about making changes, but I've had trouble figuring out exactly how to use hackman to make those changes correctly.
> 
> Dave


Not to point fingers or ridicule you or anyone, I mean this to be just a an example for others not to make the same mistakes.

Its not a question of HACKMAN making the changes correctly (Unless you mean the change wasn't the same as the one you made). If you make those same changes in the same files you would get the same results. Hackman is a very powerful tool, you just have too know what you are doing. It is that reason why Hackman is NOT installed by zipper. Too many people would muck around with the settings and when their tivo borked they would come here and say "I have a zippered tivo and I used hackman to change something and now it doesn't work." And they wouldn't know what they changed, just something in hackman. Or if you were lucky and they knew what they changed, they wouldn't know how to change it manually using joe or vi.

I word of friendly advice for people, Noobs especially, if you don't know how to make the changes via telnet first, don't use hackman to do it. Hackman is meant to be a convenience. And while I'm at it, If you are the type that likes to make changes frequently, I would highly recommend that you get a serial cable and learn how to use it so that you can undo what you did that caused your network to stop working. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## rbautch

alsander said:


> Hi, I have a Series 2 Dtivo that I Zippered about a year ago. It has been working great. I hadn't been telneting into the system much lately and the last time I did I was playing around with Hackman settings. Once I rebooted I lost web, telnet, and ftp access, but I still can ping it. I hooked up my serial connection and tried to get a bash# prompt but the session stops responding after it displays
> "....sending Done event"
> "....sending Done event"
> I have searched the site for "lost telnet" and other terms and can't seem to find anything that matches my problem. I seem to remember seeing something about problems when Hackman rewrites the .author file, but haven't been able to find anything on this either. Do I need to pull my drive, connect it to a pc booted with Linux, and replace the .author file with a backup version? and where would it be located?
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide, I really don't want to lose my recordings.


Depending on the Zipper version you used, serial bash may not have been enabled at all. This issue has been fixed, so if you re-zipper, make sure you grap the latest version, and try to gain serial access again so you'll be prepared for the next time your networking drops off.


----------



## dlmcmurr

JWThiers said:


> Not to point fingers or ridicule you or anyone, I mean this to be just a an example for others not to make the same mistakes.
> 
> Its not a question of HACKMAN making the changes correctly (Unless you mean the change wasn't the same as the one you made). If you make those same changes in the same files you would get the same results. Hackman is a very powerful tool, you just have too know what you are doing. It is that reason why Hackman is NOT installed by zipper. Too many people would muck around with the settings and when their tivo borked they would come here and say "I have a zippered tivo and I used hackman to change something and now it doesn't work." And they wouldn't know what they changed, just something in hackman. Or if you were lucky and they knew what they changed, they wouldn't know how to change it manually using joe or vi.
> 
> I word of friendly advice for people, Noobs especially, if you don't know how to make the changes via telnet first, don't use hackman to do it. Hackman is meant to be a convenience. And while I'm at it, If you are the type that likes to make changes frequently, I would highly recommend that you get a serial cable and learn how to use it so that you can undo what you did that caused your network to stop working. I learned that the hard way.


I totally agree. It was a learning experience for me. I believe all of us have a flat spot on our forehead from the dope slap after we made a mistake at one time or another. I think leaving hackman out of the zipper installation is a good move. One can install it later after gaining experience. BTW, when I made the hackman mistake, it rendered the serial bash disabled, too. Unfortunately, Portland Paw takes a lot of unfair bashing from inexperienced users hosing their systems and then blaming it on hackman when they (or is that we  ) didn't have the knowledge to know what we were doing.


----------



## regicat

I zippered an WD3200JB (320 gig) for an HDVR2. During zipper it reported a capacity around 336 hours on the build screen. However, after install and boot the info screen capacity is 283 hours. I read some people getting 350 hours on a 320 but don't know it that's for an Directv Tivo. I did scan lot's of posts but can't seem to find an explanation. I did use the latest ptv 4.04 lba48 and 6.2 image. Does anyone know if 283 hours is about right for a 320 gig or did I (or zipper) miss something. This is my first zipper install. The last 2 drives were 120 and 250 gigs, I used mfstools and the -r 4 option to increase capacity for the 250. Thanks.


----------



## SteelersFan

regicat said:


> I zippered an WD3200JB (320 gig) for an HDVR2. During zipper it reported a capacity around 336 hours on the build screen. However, after install and boot the info screen capacity is 283 hours. I read some people getting 350 hours on a 320 but don't know it that's for an Directv Tivo. I did scan lot's of posts but can't seem to find an explanation. I did use the latest ptv 4.04 lba48 and 6.2 image. Does anyone know if 283 hours is about right for a 320 gig or did I (or zipper) miss something. This is my first zipper install. The last 2 drives were 120 and 250 gigs, I used mfstools and the -r 4 option to increase capacity for the 250. Thanks.


DTivos yield approximately .875 x hdd space. So, 283 is right. The 336 you saw on-screen is for a stand alone and gets reported as the default.


----------



## alsander

rbautch said:


> Depending on the Zipper version you used, serial bash may not have been enabled at all. This issue has been fixed, so if you re-zipper, make sure you grap the latest version, and try to gain serial access again so you'll be prepared for the next time your networking drops off.


I want to thank everyone for the feedback. I was able to get part of the network access back, but I must have a problem putting together (old and new) some of the files in the zipper_tools directory. The Zipper shell script stopped part of the way through and said something about not having a hacked image and couldn't continue. I answered "no" to replacing the image (already had the hacked image installed and working) and said I wanted to keep my recordings. I wasn't sure how far it had progressed so I put the drive back into the Tivo and found that I had both serial, telnet and web connectivity, but ftp didn't work. Found that only a few "standard" *nix commands worked and parts of the directory structure were missing. I am getting ready to take another look at zipper_tools directory.


----------



## regicat

This was my first zipper and I went great. Except for.... I wanted to change the static address to DHCP so I used tivoweb and checked the dhcp box and rebooted. That lost access and I had to pull the drive and mount it using the zipper CD. I got it to work using joe to fix dchp by changing ipaddress_flag and renaming dhclient.disable to dhclient. After reboot I could access then ran net-launch.sh to fix it right. So my suggestion is to add a dhcp option during installation for those of use who use the router to assign a permanent address. If you have to do static for the install then change it after first reboot?

Second suggestion is to add information about the free ISO Recorder Power Toy to the zipper web download info for those of us who only keep windows around for this kind of stuff. I use Mac/Linux/OS2 and keep away from win so I don't spend $$ on win software.

Great job and many many thanks to gunnyman and rbautch!


----------



## GJSCHIN

HELP - Errors when running the zipper...
Im getting 2 errors while running the script.


#1 cp: read error: Input\output error 
This occurs right after the text "Copying hacks to tivo drive" occurs.

#2 gunzip: /tivo/hacks/rbatstch_files.tgz: unexpected end of file.

Also, I cannot even get a good ping to my Tivo's IP#
I have rebuilt the ISO a couple of times with no difference.
The USB 10\100 unit is working as I can test it on my other PCs.

IDEAS?
Thanks....


----------



## vertigo235

When I install the Zipper, it sets a static IP Address for my TiVo, how do I change this to use DHCP?


----------



## JWThiers

vertigo235 said:


> When I install the Zipper, it sets a static IP Address for my TiVo, how do I change this to use DHCP?


Its on the net config page of TWP. *BUT leave it at static, you will save yourself a lot of hassle. *If you choose to ignore this, make sure you have a serial cable so you can undo it later when you lose your connection, or be prepare to to a fresh install.


----------



## vertigo235

That sucks, I see that it's set in the rs.author file how do I change that to do DHCP?


----------



## JWThiers

regicat said:


> This was my first zipper and I went great. Except for.... I wanted to change the static address to DHCP so I used tivoweb and checked the dhcp box and rebooted. That lost access and I had to pull the drive and mount it using the zipper CD. I got it to work using joe to fix dchp by changing ipaddress_flag and renaming dhclient.disable to dhclient. After reboot I could access then ran net-launch.sh to fix it right. So my suggestion is to add a dhcp option during installation for those of use who use the router to assign a permanent address. If you have to do static for the install then change it after first reboot?


Glad you could figure out how to fix your problem. Not many here would do it the way you did it but you obviously have some skill at linux. Personally I wish they could get rid of the DHCP option on the net config page. The reason I say this is because a large portion of the people who use zipper are linux novices and don't know how to manually set up a linux network. The problem comes in when you get a new IP assigned by the router. Even if you have it set to permanent the router (mine at least and I suspect most if not all) will five new IP's when it (the router) gets reset either intentionally or unintentionally from a power outage. Unless the equipment on your router boots up in exactly the same order every time you will get different IP's. That isn't much of an issue if all you want is to do MRV, because the tivo looks for all other tivo's on the network and they communicate their address. put pretty much anything else if you don't know the IP you are SOL. My advice has been for a long time assign it static and leave it that way. For my tivo's DHCP brought me nothing but headaches.


----------



## sk33t3r

JWThiers said:


> Since you already have an image you could run ptv *OR *zipper. Running both may cause problems. Both products in basic terms do the same thing. They install a hacked kernel, enable telnet, FTP, install Super patch (I think PTV does this?), Installs TWP, Installs common hacks (NCID, Conflict resolution, various utils). It is this last step (Installing common hacks) that may be different. Best bet is to pick one and then look for the hacks that you want/need that is not install and install it yourself.


I need one more tid bit before I do the zipper on my 3.1.5f oem drive, don't I need both drives conencted to the pc, so both drives are utilized in the hr10???


----------



## TK2006

After a day of frustration, I'm turning to the experts for help. I was successful in using the zipper for configuring my new 300GB Seagate drive. I put it back in my DirecTivo SD-DVR80 and all seemed to be going well. Until I tried to telnet into the device.

I have a Linksys Wireless-G Router and bought a new Wireless-G bridge. I first connected the bridge successfully on the network at IP 192.168.1.40

All is good.

I have a new Linksys USB200M to connect to the DirecTivo's USB ports and then into the wireless bridge. This doesn't seem to be working. I cannot telnet to the device.

Then I remembered when zippering the drive that it asked me for wireless information. Should I have said "no" to the wireless configuration? I'm very willing to try again from scratch.

Another problem I forsee is that even when I try to telnet (telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.40) I seem to get a login prompt from my wireless-G bridge. Even if the connection was working at the DirecTivo, this seems like a problem.

Can anyone shed some much needed light on my problem. I've been at this all day and can't seem to get past the networking. I'm very excited to get the new features up and running!

Thanks to all for any help you might be able to provide.

Cheers!
-Tom


----------



## rbautch

TK2006 said:


> After a day of frustration, I'm turning to the experts for help. I was successful in using the zipper for configuring my new 300GB Seagate drive. I put it back in my DirecTivo SD-DVR80 and all seemed to be going well. Until I tried to telnet into the device.
> 
> I have a Linksys Wireless-G Router and bought a new Wireless-G bridge. I first connected the bridge successfully on the network at IP 192.168.1.40
> 
> All is good.
> 
> I have a new Linksys USB200M to connect to the DirecTivo's USB ports and then into the wireless bridge. This doesn't seem to be working. I cannot telnet to the device.
> 
> Then I remembered when zippering the drive that it asked me for wireless information. Should I have said "no" to the wireless configuration? I'm very willing to try again from scratch.
> 
> Another problem I forsee is that even when I try to telnet (telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.40) I seem to get a login prompt from my wireless-G bridge. Even if the connection was working at the DirecTivo, this seems like a problem.
> 
> Can anyone shed some much needed light on my problem. I've been at this all day and can't seem to get past the networking. I'm very excited to get the new features up and running!
> 
> Thanks to all for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> Cheers!
> -Tom


You should have answered "no" to wireless, because as far as your tivo is concerned, you have a wired connection. You can rezipper, change the settings through a serial connection, or try connecting the adapter directly to your router to see if you can telnet it. To change settings, run the network-delete.tcl script, followed by net-lauch.sh. It also sounds like you're telnetting to the bridge's IP address, not the tivo's IP. The IP's must be different, but in the same subnet.


----------



## jkast

Well... I have successfully installed the Zipper on my hr10-250. TivoWebPlus seems very neat! Thank you, Rbautch and Gunnyman! I also got a copy of the Slicer from PTVUpgrade and put it in the Tivotools folder to be transferred over to the hr10 with the normal zipper tools. Noticed that the slicer file was in /hacks directory before I ran the initial zipper install... But, after I run sh tweak.sh , I no longer find the /hacks directory.... 

As may be obvious, I am a complete novice with Linux... though willing to learn. Here are my questions... Hope someone will help.

How did I lose the /hacks directory?
Did the contents move somewhere?

I looked at several ftp howto's I found through google, but would love to find one with examples that fits the Tivo... I know it is not necessary to provide an ID and password, but really don't yet understand how to get stuff to go from a specific directory on my windows machine to a specific directory on the Tivo. I do understand I'll want to enter 'bin' for executeables.... Anyone know of a post or a howto that gives examples of how to move code... assuming I need to ftp and execute the slicer. I know the slices are there by looking at the /SwSystem listing from TivoWebPlus.....

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

vertigo235 said:


> When I install the Zipper, it sets a static IP Address for my TiVo, how do I change this to use DHCP?


The only way to safely switch between static IP and dhcp is to run the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. Unlike the TWP module, this script will correctly enable/disable dhclient. I think I may disable the netconfig module from the Zipper's TWP distribution, just to eliminate confusion.


----------



## JWThiers

TK2006 said:


> After a day of frustration, I'm turning to the experts for help. I was successful in using the zipper for configuring my new 300GB Seagate drive. I put it back in my DirecTivo SD-DVR80 and all seemed to be going well. Until I tried to telnet into the device.
> 
> I have a Linksys Wireless-G Router and bought a new Wireless-G bridge. I first connected the bridge successfully on the network at IP 192.168.1.40
> 
> All is good.
> 
> I have a new Linksys USB200M to connect to the DirecTivo's USB ports and then into the wireless bridge. This doesn't seem to be working. I cannot telnet to the device.
> 
> Then I remembered when zippering the drive that it asked me for wireless information. Should I have said "no" to the wireless configuration? I'm very willing to try again from scratch.
> 
> Another problem I forsee is that even when I try to telnet (telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.40) I seem to get a login prompt from my wireless-G bridge. Even if the connection was working at the DirecTivo, this seems like a problem.
> 
> Can anyone shed some much needed light on my problem. I've been at this all day and can't seem to get past the networking. I'm very excited to get the new features up and running!
> 
> Thanks to all for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> Cheers!
> -Tom


All devices connected to your network needs its own IP address. This includes routers bridges, access points, network print servers, computers. Your bridge needs one otherwise you wouldn't be able to configure them via a web interface. If you set your tivo at .40 during the zipper process try changing the bridge to something else. I use .254 and .253 for mine. easy to remember but out of the way.


----------



## sk33t3r

jkast said:


> How did I lose the /hacks directory?
> Did the contents move somewhere?


Did you do a ls or dir in the ROOT (/) directoy, and you sill see it. When you telent in you are not in root /


----------



## vertigo235

rbautch said:


> The only way to safely switch between static IP and dhcp is to run the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. Unlike the TWP module, this script will correctly enable/disable dhclient. I think I may disable the netconfig module from the Zipper's TWP distribution, just to eliminate confusion.


I tried this but it exited out because after I entered my router ip it said this.

"Didn't find network with Default = 1, exiting..."

What does that mean?


----------



## rbautch

vertigo235 said:


> I tried this but it exited out because after I entered my router ip it said this.
> 
> "Didn't find network with Default = 1, exiting..."
> 
> What does that mean?


It means there's no NetConfig object in /State/Network of the MFS database. I've never seen this before unless there isn't an adapter connected to the tivo. Try rebooting, and see if that helps. If not, browse the MFS database directory above using the MFS module of TWP. Confirm that the object is indeed not there.


----------



## TK2006

Thank you rbautch and JWThiers. I will certainly try these new ideas in the morning and report back to everyone with my lessons learned. I truly appreciate your time in answering me and pointing me in the right direction. Stay tuned...


----------



## jkast

sk33t3r,

Thank you! You were correct. Such a simple problem.

I have now successfully installed 6.3a on my first hr10-250. 

Another Question:

I have a second TiVo, which is expanded with two large drives, and which is already running 6.3a. I know from reading that the Zipper does not install on 6.3a. I have the PTVupgrade Image with the 6.3a slices (not yet installed). Does anyone know if it is possible to keep the recordings I have (there are a number I would rather not lose) and get the zipper on this box by doing the following:

1. Pulling the drives and running the zipper with the PTVupgrade image of 3.1.5f, installing the image but saying I want to keep the recorded programs.
2. Also installing the slicer.
3. After all is up and running (will the recorded programs be preserved?) Running the slicer?

Also does the zipper work with two drive units? I got an error about Drive B when I tried to run it on my first unit -- circumvented that problem by doing the zipper to a single drive then doing an MFSadd to bring aboard the second drive. I know that approach (going to one drive in the second unit) won't work if I want to keep the recordings.


----------



## Finnstang

jkast said:


> sk33t3r,
> 
> Thank you! You were correct. Such a simple problem.
> 
> I have now successfully installed 6.3a on my first hr10-250.
> 
> Another Question:
> 
> I have a second TiVo, which is expanded with two large drives, and which is already running 6.3a. I know from reading that the Zipper does not install on 6.3a. I have the PTVupgrade Image with the 6.3a slices (not yet installed). Does anyone know if it is possible to keep the recordings I have (there are a number I would rather not lose) and get the zipper on this box by doing the following:
> 
> 1. Pulling the drives and running the zipper with the PTVupgrade image of 3.1.5f, installing the image but saying I want to keep the recorded programs.
> 2. Also installing the slicer.
> 3. After all is up and running (will the recorded programs be preserved?) Running the slicer?
> 
> Also does the zipper work with two drive units? I got an error about Drive B when I tried to run it on my first unit -- circumvented that problem by doing the zipper to a single drive then doing an MFSadd to bring aboard the second drive. I know that approach (going to one drive in the second unit) won't work if I want to keep the recordings.


If you zipper using the PTV 3.1.5f image, then you will lose any recordings you have on your 6.3a unit. The only way to keep those recordings is to directly hack the 6.3a unit.

Zipper does work with two drive units. Once you have expanded to the second drive, you just need to run the zipper on drive A.


----------



## jkast

Thanks, Finnstang... That's what I was afraid of. I guess I'll wait a while in hopes that the zipper will be upgraded to work with 6.3a. Does anyone know if that is being worked? If so, how is it going? Many thanks to rbautch and Gunnyman for a great service!

P.S. -- Now that I have run the slicer and upgraded to 6.3a, I note that the hack that provides a permanent 30 second skip is no longer working.... Is anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## Lord Vader

Everyone is, jkast. However, there supposedly is a patch that will make it permanent again. I tried that but it messed up my TIVO, putting it into an endless reboot loop. I undid it by replacing my newly patched tivoapp with the tivoapp backup I had made. So, the 30-second skip is now manually enabled.


----------



## sk33t3r

Finnstang said:


> Zipper does work with two drive units. Once you have expanded to the second drive, you just need to run the zipper on drive A.


So before running the zipper you have to expand the image using MFS tools?

This command, assuming you connect the drives as suggested in hinsdale,

mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb (restore/expand to new A and new B

Using this no need to run mfsadd.

CORRECT? And since I have recording pre 6.3a and post 6.3a I gather they will be useless once I got back to 3.1.5f with zipper? Time to watch all my shows and clear them off.


----------



## cr33p

rbautch said:


> Yes. Extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the zipper download, and FTP it to your tivo in the same directory as tweak.sh. Then tweak.sh will recognize it's there, and will skip the download.


rbautch, I downloded the latest zipper, extracted the the rbautch_files.tgz, ftp'd to /var/hacks where the tweak.sh file was located re run sh.tweak.sh and i still get the same results, I now can not try running the uninstall feature either if that has anything to do with it.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> rbautch, I downloded the latest zipper, extracted the the rbautch_files.tgz, ftp'd to /var/hacks where the tweak.sh file was located re run sh.tweak.sh and i still get the same results, I now can not try running the uninstall feature either if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


Boy Had to go back a few pages to find the original problem. You should have FTP'd to /hacks not var/hacks. Assuming that you put it in hacks it will run fine.


----------



## ronack

ronack said:


> I'll try again, I keep getting a message that says it can't continue because the media is read only or something like that. That was two days ago and I've slept since then.
> 
> Ron


Finally had a chance to try this again and it appears that the zipper is working however my Instantcake is not. I insert the Instantcake CD I made and it just doesn't seem to recognize it. Oh and I get the same thing if I try to run the Instantcake by itself. So I must have done something wrong there.


----------



## ronack

Oh I get to the point where I enter PTVbake-special then it just sits there and does nothing.


----------



## ronack

Oh another quick question, Do I need to put the instantcake image on the drive before I zipper it?


----------



## Sbmocp

When I try to look at my ToDo list using the web interface, I get the following:

*********
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/todo' ''
couldn't open "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt": read-only file system
while executing
"open $filename w"
(procedure "gbl_load" line 3)
invoked from within
"gbl_load "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt""
(procedure "action_todo" line 9)
invoked from within
"action_todo $chan 7 $env"
(procedure "::action_ui" line 28)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
**********

Anyone else experience this...?


----------



## JWThiers

ronack said:


> Oh another quick question, Do I need to put the instantcake image on the drive before I zipper it?


All you need to do is put the InstantCake .iso file, the LBA48 tools .iso file and the 2 Superpatch files in the zipper_tools directory (created when you unzip the zipper.zip file) then go up one directory from zipper_tools and double click zipper_isomaker.bat and wait for the zipper_universal_CD.iso to be made. burn that image to cd as in burn from image not burn file. Put the new tivo drive in your pc put the cd in your cd drive and boot and follow the instructions. you do NOT need to use your cake cd at all. Just your zipper.


----------



## rcg1966

I have a Hughes SD-DVR80. I have upgraded to a 120 gb, installed Zipper without a hitch, thanks to the excellent guide provided on this site.
The problem is that I do not see any of the options. USB still does not work.
I think that I have the wrong version wireless adapter, WUSB 11 ver2.6.
I have ordered a Netgear FA120, hopefully to be here Saturday. 
Is there anything else that I need to do, once I have the system hardwired into my router.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance

rcg1966


----------



## donjgmz

Thanks in advance for your help. I have looked around the threads but cannot find the answer to my problem. I installed zipper with Instantcake v.1.2 successfully but when I try to telnet I get the following error. Please let me know what I am doing wrong.

_bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: error while loading shared libraries: cannot open shared object file: cannot load shared object file: No such file or directory
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y

Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# y
bash: y: command not found
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

_


----------



## rbautch

donjgmz said:


> Thanks in advance for your help. I have looked around the threads but cannot find the answer to my problem. I installed zipper with Instantcake v.1.2 successfully but when I try to telnet I get the following error. Please let me know what I am doing wrong.
> 
> _bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: error while loading shared libraries: cannot open shared object file: cannot load shared object file: No such file or directory
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> 
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# y
> bash: y: command not found
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> 
> _


See here.


----------



## SteelersFan

Sbmocp said:


> When I try to look at my ToDo list using the web interface, I get the following:
> 
> *********
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_ui '/todo' ''
> couldn't open "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open $filename w"
> (procedure "gbl_load" line 3)
> invoked from within
> "gbl_load "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt""
> (procedure "action_todo" line 9)
> invoked from within
> "action_todo $chan 7 $env"
> (procedure "::action_ui" line 28)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> **********
> 
> Anyone else experience this...?


TWP expects to be installed in a read-write dir like /var. Zipper installs it in / (root). All you need to do is type rw at bash and try your todo list again. Don't forget to type ro (read only) after you're done.


----------



## JWThiers

donjgmz said:


> Thanks in advance for your help. I have looked around the threads but cannot find the answer to my problem. I installed zipper with Instantcake v.1.2 successfully but when I try to telnet I get the following error. Please let me know what I am doing wrong.
> 
> _bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: error while loading shared libraries: cannot open shared object file: cannot load shared object file: No such file or directory
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> 
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# y
> bash: y: command not found
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> 
> _


Looks like you tried to run tweak.sh more than once and also your telnet settings are not correct, they are sending an extra line feed with the carriage return. I assume you are running telnet from the command line. If not look for a setting to turn off line feeds.

If so (from command line) start with the following commands



Code:


telnet  
unset crlf  
o xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  
  
then contimue as direct by the insructions starting with  
  
cd /hacks

Where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is you tivo ip address.

or you can get a different telnet client like PuTTy or TerraTerm Pro and set it so that it doesn't send extra line feeds with the carriage return.

When you run tweak.sh now it will try to get the latest from the internet. If it can't connect for some reason, you may have to get the network settings worked out. from the same hacks directory that tweak is in type the following:

tivosh network.tcl xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy

where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is your tivo ip and 
where yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy is your gateway/router ip

then reboot, telnet in and run tweak.sh again.

If that does not work ftp the rbautch_files.tgz from the zipper_tools directory of your zipper CD to the /hacks directory and run tweak.sh again. having that file in the hacks directory bypasses the internet download.


----------



## Lord Vader

JWThiers said:


> ...burn that image to cd as in burn from image not burn file.


I assume you're referring to "burn current compilation" as is indicated when one uses Nero, which is what I did.

I just made a new CD per the above instructions--my last Zipper CD was an older one and didn't have the Instantcake image included--and used Nero to choose the Zipper.iso and then clicked on "burn current compilation." I believe that SHOULD do the trick, if my memory is correct. If not, I might have to refresh that memory to recall how to do it.


----------



## hoemaster

I purchased the InstantCake image for the Phillips 704 awhile back. I just got a Hughes SD-DVR80. I used the image for the 704 on it (with Zipper setup). It is up an running, however the USB ports are not working in the back. I have tried both my Netgear FA120 (currently using on my 704) as well as a Linksys 200M ver2. 

Can I use a Phillips image on a Hughes receiver? Could that be the problem?

Or am I missing something else.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## donjgmz

Thank you rbautch & JWThiers. All is good in the hood now.


----------



## tsunami

A long time ago, someone on this board, posted a file called prefix.tcl. It enabled you to run a file that changed your prefix to ## so you could never call out. 
I kept the file but can't get it to run.
A search turned up nothing on it.
I attached the program so you can look at it.
I get this error.


TiVo# ./prefix.tcl
./prefix.tcl: puts: command not found
./prefix.tcl: EnableTransactionHoldoff: command not found
./prefix.tcl: RetryTransaction: command not found
./prefix.tcl: dbobj: command not found
./prefix.tcl: dbobj: command not found
./prefix.tcl: line 10: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
./prefix.tcl: line 10: `}'

Anyone know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> I assume you're referring to "burn current compilation" as is indicated when one uses Nero, which is what I did.
> 
> I just made a new CD per the above instructions--my last Zipper CD was an older one and didn't have the Instantcake image included--and used Nero to choose the Zipper.iso and then clicked on "burn current compilation." I believe that SHOULD do the trick, if my memory is correct. If not, I might have to refresh that memory to recall how to do it.


In nero use "Recorder=>Burn Image" and select the iso. :up:


----------



## JWThiers

hoemaster said:


> I purchased the InstantCake image for the Phillips 704 awhile back. I just got a Hughes SD-DVR80. I used the image for the 704 on it (with Zipper setup). It is up an running, however the USB ports are not working in the back. I have tried both my Netgear FA120 (currently using on my 704) as well as a Linksys 200M ver2.


By noy working do you mean no lights at all or you have a light but cant connect?



> Can I use a Phillips image on a Hughes receiver? Could that be the problem?
> 
> Or am I missing something else.
> 
> Your help is appreciated.


That shouldn't be a problem you may get a 51 error but there is a script to fix that.


----------



## hoemaster

JWThiers said:


> By not working do you mean no lights at all or you have a light but cant connect?


I do not see any of the lights on either USB adapter.


JWThiers said:


> That shouldn't be a problem you may get a 51 error but there is a script to fix that.


The 51 error does not show.
Is there any way I can confirm that I 'baked my cake' correctly on the HD? I am able to see still watch TV as of now on this HD. I just want to be able to connect to it so I can run all of the enhancement scripts, etc...


----------



## ronack

One last question before I try this again. I noticed that busybox.tar file on the list. I have not found busybox.tar. However I did download the tivotools.tar and do see a file called busybox in it. Did the busybox.tar file change as some point it time or did I download the wrong file?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> A long time ago, someone on this board, posted a file called prefix.tcl. It enabled you to run a file that changed your prefix to ## so you could never call out.
> I kept the file but can't get it to run.
> A search turned up nothing on it.
> I attached the program so you can look at it.
> I get this error.
> 
> TiVo# ./prefix.tcl
> ./prefix.tcl: puts: command not found
> ./prefix.tcl: EnableTransactionHoldoff: command not found
> ./prefix.tcl: RetryTransaction: command not found
> ./prefix.tcl: dbobj: command not found
> ./prefix.tcl: dbobj: command not found
> ./prefix.tcl: line 10: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
> ./prefix.tcl: line 10: `}'
> 
> Anyone know what I am doing wrong?


Try running it with "tivosh prefix.tcl"


----------



## rbautch

ronack said:


> One last question before I try this again. I noticed that busybox.tar file on the list. I have not found busybox.tar. However I did download the tivotools.tar and do see a file called busybox in it. Did the busybox.tar file change as some point it time or did I download the wrong file?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


Busybox.tar and tivotools.tar are two similar packages of Series 2 utilities. Busybox.tar is a set of utilities that I compiled myself, released with a GPL license (see link in my sig), and included with the Zipper download. Tivotools.tar is a copyrighted distribution of utilities available on DDB.


----------



## ronack

Which is better or should I include both?


----------



## peteyg

JWThiers said:


> All you need to do is put the InstantCake .iso file, the LBA48 tools .iso file and the 2 Superpatch files in the zipper_tools directory (created when you unzip the zipper.zip file) then go up one directory from zipper_tools and double click zipper_isomaker.bat and wait for the zipper_universal_CD.iso to be made. burn that image to cd as in burn from image not burn file. Put the new tivo drive in your pc put the cd in your cd drive and boot and follow the instructions. you do NOT need to use your cake cd at all. Just your zipper.


I did do the following but when I run the zipper_isomaker.bat I get a message:
You forgot to add the PTVupgrade Iba48 boot disc to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting...

I'm confused?

Please help,

THANKS!


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> Try running it with "tivosh prefix.tcl"


As always you came through.
Thanks Russ

Happy Thanksgiving
Mike


----------



## donjgmz

First of all, Happy Thanksgiving everyone and thanks in advance for your input. I zippered my hr10-250 successfully yesterday with the InstantCake Special Edition (1.2). I was able to telnet and run the enhancement scripts. I initiated a couple of calls to the mothership and my unit was upgraded to 6.3a. I originally gave TIVO the IP address 192.168.15.110 which worked great since I was able to FTP and telnet to it. I didnt test any other connection such as tivo web. After the 6.3a upgrade, I was not able to connect to it with the IP I originally assigned it. The Linksys USB200 v.1 adapter lights are on so I checked my routers DHCP Active IP Table and noticed that the TIVO now has an IP address of 192.168.15.106. I tried to connect to this IP via FTP and telnet but cannot get to it. Please advice on what steps I can take to alleviate this issue.


----------



## sk33t3r

sk33t3r said:


> So before running the zipper you have to expand the image using MFS tools?
> 
> This command, assuming you connect the drives as suggested in hinsdale,
> 
> mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb (restore/expand to new A and new B
> 
> Using this no need to run mfsadd.
> 
> CORRECT? And since I have recording pre 6.3a and post 6.3a I gather they will be useless once I got back to 3.1.5f with zipper? Time to watch all my shows and clear them off.


Am I correct here????


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, or anyone else...

I'm trying to Zipper a DSR7000. I've connected the HD to it, stuck in the Zipper tools disk into the CD drive (verified it has all the proper stuff on it), got through the startup prompts, but when I attempted to type in *mount /dev/hdc /cdrom* at the PTVupgrade prompt, I get the following response:



> mount: you must specify the filesystem type


I don't recall ever getting this response before.

BTW, what's the best way to make sure I know the location of my CD drive and hard drive (hda, hdb, hdc, etc.). I want to make sure I don't mess THAT up. I'm pretty sure I used the right hdX entry, but just to double-check, I did hda, hdb, hdc, and hdd. It was when I typed in "hdc" that the above response occurred (all the other hdX entries resulted in the "can't find..." response).


----------



## Rhughes

Lord Vader said:


> Russ, or anyone else...
> 
> BTW, what's the best way to make sure I know the location of my CD drive and hard drive (hda, hdb, hdc, etc.). I want to make sure I don't mess THAT up. I'm pretty sure I used the right hdX entry, but just to double-check, I did hda, hdb, hdc, and hdd. It was when I typed in "hdc" that the above response occurred (all the other hdX entries resulted in the "can't find..." response).


Your hard drive is no doubt on the primary cable. The primary master is HDA. That's the end connector. The primary slave will be the connector in the middle of the cable. The OTHER cable will be the secondary cable. Again, the end connector will be HDC and the middle connector will be HDD. If I were to guess, I would say your CD-ROM is connected to HDC.


----------



## Lord Vader

That's what I thought, hughes. (I've got to do this Zipper stuff more often than every 5 months, LOL!) I've got my CDROM set up as primary slave and my HD as secondary master. I left the connections the same as they were when I last successfully zippered stuff.

Now I'm just wondering why I keep getting the aforementioned response when I attempt to mount the CD. I can't figure out how to get around this, and I KNOW it's probably something that'll make me go, "Duh!"


----------



## Lord Vader

hughes, the connections are all fine. I'm not worried about that. I'm just trying to figure out why, when I attempt to mount the CD to install Zipper, I get this:



> *mount: you must specify the filesystem type*


I successfully installed a 6.2 Instantcake image to the connected hard drive. Now I'm just trying to install the other Zipper non-image files. What is a wee bit irritating is that the last few times I Zippered a drive, this mount filesystem error didn't occur.


----------



## Lord Vader

I was hoping something about this was on the Zipper Wiki site, but that site seems to be down. I can't access anything on thewallens site.

_(Edited: The site is now back up as of this writing, but the info I was hoping to find wasn't there anyway.)_

There's GOT to be a way to figure out this stupid mount filesystem problem. I've searched many threads here to no avail. Furthermore, I wonder why, if I'm not doing anything differently from my other Zippered units, rbautch's instructions result in this error. This is weird, and annoying, to say the least.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, one thing I should correct. Apparently my cd drive is at "b", meaning the command I'm entering is *mount /dev/hdb /cdrom*

So, when I do that, I now get this message:



> block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read-only


This bugger's irritating the turkey and stuffing out of me. 

_Edited to add..._

OK, so I tried the same command again and got this:



> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /cdrom busy
> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb/ is mounted on /var/log/mount


So, after getting that response, I just figured I'd change to the CD drive, so I entered *cd /cdrom* to get to the CD drive prompt. I then typed in *sh zipper.sh*, and the Zipper process began. What I'm wondering is, if the Zipper process ends up working, what caused all the mounting messages?

_Edited to add..._

Hmmm...don't know if this is a problem due to the above or what, but I installed and ran the Zipper, apparently successfully. So I put the drive into a brand new Phillips DSR7000, connect my FA120, and fire up the TIVO. It comes to the "DirecTV Almost There" screen, then something happens that I've never seen before--the screen goes haywire, with no picture on it, but a rapidly paced "thump, thump, thump" sound. It was like the old vertical problems of older TV's, where the picture kept going up until one adjusted the vertical hold, except that here, there was no picture, nothing. Moreover, when I unplugged the unit and waited a few minutes, the problem recurred when I plugged it back in. Nothing I could do could get it out of that endless and weird-sounding reboot loop.

I'm sure hoping the problem is with the unit itself, especially since it's brand new and never used.


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> Russ, or anyone else...
> 
> I'm trying to Zipper a DSR7000. I've connected the HD to it, stuck in the Zipper tools disk into the CD drive (verified it has all the proper stuff on it), got through the startup prompts, but when I attempted to type in *mount /dev/hdc /cdrom* at the PTVupgrade prompt, I get the following response:
> 
> I don't recall ever getting this response before.
> 
> BTW, what's the best way to make sure I know the location of my CD drive and hard drive (hda, hdb, hdc, etc.). I want to make sure I don't mess THAT up. I'm pretty sure I used the right hdX entry, but just to double-check, I did hda, hdb, hdc, and hdd. It was when I typed in "hdc" that the above response occurred (all the other hdX entries resulted in the "can't find..." response).


Not sure of the first part but the hdx part of the question is that it does show up during the startup. Either read quickly as it flips past, press the pause break button on your keyboard when you see the part when the hdx's show on the screen (I think space is continue), and there might be a way to scroll back up from the initial start but I don't know. Ideally you know when you connect the cable to the IDE chain hda = Primary master, hdb = Pri Slave, hdc = Secondary Master, hdd = Sec Slave.


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> I did do the following but when I run the zipper_isomaker.bat I get a message:
> You forgot to add the PTVupgrade Iba48 boot disc to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting...
> 
> I'm confused?
> 
> Please help,
> 
> THANKS!


To me it sounds like either you put the PTVupgrade Iba48 boot disc iso in the wrong folder or you got the wrong image. Did you use the Free download lba48 iso or the $5 lba48 iso? You need the $5 one.


----------



## JWThiers

JWThiers said:


> By noy working do you mean no lights at all or you have a light but cant connect?
> 
> That shouldn't be a problem you may get a 51 error but there is a script to fix that.


Do you happen to have a serial cable? If you do you can telnet in and see if zipper did its thing (see if the / hacks or /enhancements directories. If it is zipped, we might need to kink this up to level 2 support

Mr Rbautch please pick up the white courtesy phone.


----------



## dano31

yes you need the 5$ one It took me about 2 hrs and a pack of smokes but zipper install works great!


----------



## peteyg

JWThiers,

I purchased the PTVupgrade Iba48 boot disc iso for $4.99 and downloaded it from this page:

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...ype=Model&page=cat&CFID=6463&CFTOKEN=83232067

I placed the file into the zipper_tools folder as instructed.

Well, I'm just realizing that there is another page for purchasing the PTVupgrade Iba48 boot disc iso for $5 at:

http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...reen=PROD&Product_Code=LBA48DD&Category_Code=

was I supposed to use this one istead?

BIG thanks for replying!


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> JWThiers,
> 
> I purchased the PTVupgrade Iba48 boot disc iso for $4.99 and downloaded it from this page:
> 
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...ype=Model&page=cat&CFID=6463&CFTOKEN=83232067
> 
> I placed the file into the zipper_tools folder as instructed.
> 
> Well, I'm just realizing that there is another page for purchasing the PTVupgrade Iba48 boot disc iso for $5 at:
> 
> http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...reen=PROD&Product_Code=LBA48DD&Category_Code=
> 
> was I supposed to use this one istead?
> 
> BIG thanks for replying!


Yes, the zipper looks for the ptvupgrade iso that is purchased from ptvupgrade as linked to from the zipper page (or at least the file name of that iso). I do not know anything about the one you purchased from dvrupgrade but it says it is based on ptvupgrade, so it might be ok or it might be just enough different to mess zipper up. You should use the recommended one. You might be able to get what you have to work but since you would be using a different file the results may be different.


----------



## peteyg

Well I wish I knew how to make it work, I already paid for it...

Another thing I wanted to mention that I'm now concerned about is: in the Zipper Step 1 there is a link for attaining the PTVupgrade's Instantcake CD for v6.2: http://partners.ptvupgrade.com/z/50/CD59/

but that link gets redirected to:

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

and on this page when I try to select my unit, a RCA DVR80, I don't see DVR80 on the model drop down menu, only DVR39 & DVR40. So I selected DVR40 and proceded to purchase the InstantCake for Series2 DirecTV Units (download) $19.99

I'm worried that I purchased the wrong InstantCake iso - jeeez!

I'm a complete newbie as you can see, can you please advise on how I can fix and create my zipper cd. THANKS again!


----------



## Lord Vader

JWThiers said:


> Not sure of the first part but the hdx part of the question is that it does show up during the startup. Either read quickly as it flips past, press the pause break button on your keyboard when you see the part when the hdx's show on the screen (I think space is continue), and there might be a way to scroll back up from the initial start but I don't know. Ideally you know when you connect the cable to the IDE chain hda = Primary master, hdb = Pri Slave, hdc = Secondary Master, hdd = Sec Slave.


JW, the hdX stuff I seemed to have figured out. Remember, the connections and settings on my PC were exactly the same as they were the last few times I Zippered units, and those times I never got this read-only error.

Regardless, I went through another Zipper attempt on this 200GB that I'm trying to install into a NIB DSR7000, but I keep getting that weird powering up response. To see if the problem was with the drive or Zipper, which I was sure it was not, I installed the original factory drive that came with the unit. It, too, gave the same problem. So, methinks I have a defective box, whether it be the power supply or, more likely, something on the mother board. I wonder i there's a place that could diagnose the problem and fix it for a modest fee.

I'm now going to re-Zipper the drive and put an HDVR2 6.2 image on, and I bet I'll get that read-only message again.


----------



## rbautch

peteyg said:


> Well I wish I knew how to make it work, I already paid for it...
> 
> Another thing I wanted to mention that I'm now concerned about is: in the Zipper Step 1 there is a link for attaining the PTVupgrade's Instantcake CD for v6.2: http://partners.ptvupgrade.com/z/50/CD59/
> 
> but that link gets redirected to:
> 
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm
> 
> and on this page when I try to select my unit, a RCA DVR80, I don't see DVR80 on the model drop down menu, only DVR39 & DVR40. So I selected DVR40 and proceded to purchase the InstantCake for Series2 DirecTV Units (download) $19.99
> 
> I'm worried that I purchased the wrong InstantCake iso - jeeez!
> 
> I'm a complete newbie as you can see, can you please advise on how I can fix and create my zipper cd. THANKS again!


The dvr40 software will work fine.


----------



## Lord Vader

Speaking of that, russ, my cousin yesterday told me he has a Hughes SDVR40 and inquired about modifying it when I told him about Zipper and stuff. I'm not too familiar with an SDVR40. Are those similar to the HDVR2s in terms of hacking them? They're Series 2, right?


----------



## tivoupgrade

peteyg said:


> Well I wish I knew how to make it work, I already paid for it...
> 
> Another thing I wanted to mention that I'm now concerned about is: in the Zipper Step 1 there is a link for attaining the PTVupgrade's Instantcake CD for v6.2: http://partners.ptvupgrade.com/z/50/CD59/
> 
> but that link gets redirected to:
> 
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm
> 
> and on this page when I try to select my unit, a RCA DVR80, I don't see DVR80 on the model drop down menu, only DVR39 & DVR40. So I selected DVR40 and proceded to purchase the InstantCake for Series2 DirecTV Units (download) $19.99
> 
> I'm worried that I purchased the wrong InstantCake iso - jeeez!
> 
> I'm a complete newbie as you can see, can you please advise on how I can fix and create my zipper cd. THANKS again!


PeteyG -

There is no reason to be concerned. Last week, we launched a new web site and rebranded our name - for the last six years, we have been known as PTVupgrade. Now we are known as DVRupgrade. The "affiliate" links you are referring to will all be updated to take folks to the new site/cart which is now at dvrupgrade.com. We will leave the older download cart active for awhile because we know folks are directly linking to it, and at some point, we'll get the rewrite rules in place and shut down the cart.

One thing worth mentioning is that the IC versions for Series2 DirecTV Units (except HD units) on the new site are updated with IC2 technology (no minimum drive size, significantly smaller download size, no C&D needed even if not using PTVnet). Its not clear whether or not it will affect the workarounds and zipper topics discussed here, but after skimming through the thread, I don't think it will (but please don't take my word for it).

As for the DVR80; nothing to worry about there - don't forget about this:

_IRD Model and Software Revision Information
Version 6.2 InstantCake users may see incorrect IRD Model information in the System Information screen. This correct way to verify that you are running the proper software is to proceed to your System Information screen and verify that the LAST 3 DIGITS OF THE SOFTWARE VERSION should match the FIRST 3 DIGITS OF YOUR SERVICE NUMBER (this should also match the first three digits of the service number on the back of your unit). If these numbers do not match, then you are running the WRONG software on your unit and you could create problems for TiVo, DirecTV and the upgrade community if your unit connects to TiVo's servers! As for the IRD name listed, please ignore the erroneous information._

Lou

PS If any of you do find any 'broken' links to the new site (or the old site); please let me know either through PM or by contacting us through our site; I'd really appreciate it! Thx


----------



## Lord Vader

I successfully Zippered an HDVR2, connected an FA120, etc., and got everything running fine. I used Tera Term Pro to upload a tserver file so I can use that tie toolie thingie  program. I zmodem'd the file to my HDVR2, but then TeraTerm Pro told me "tserver removed." Weird. So, I tried again, but now I've lost the bash prompt and canNOT for the life of me get back in with TeraTerm Pro or even via the DOS cmd prompt and telnetting.

I DID reboot the unit and all was well, but I was just wondering what may have caused this.


----------



## Finnstang

Lord Vader said:


> JW, the hdX stuff I seemed to have figured out. Remember, the connections and settings on my PC were exactly the same as they were the last few times I Zippered units, *and those times I never got this read-only error*.
> 
> Regardless, I went through another Zipper attempt on this 200GB that I'm trying to install into a NIB DSR7000, but I keep getting that weird powering up response. To see if the problem was with the drive or Zipper, which I was sure it was not, I installed the original factory drive that came with the unit. It, too, gave the same problem. So, methinks I have a defective box, whether it be the power supply or, more likely, something on the mother board. I wonder i there's a place that could diagnose the problem and fix it for a modest fee.
> 
> I'm now going to re-Zipper the drive and put an HDVR2 6.2 image on, and I bet I'll get that read-only message again.


You should get the "read-only error" every time you mount a cdrom because a cdrom is read-only media. It isn't really an error more of a warning.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Finnstang said:


> You should get the "read-only error" every time you mount a cdrom because a cdrom is read-only media. It isn't really an error more of a warning.


fyi, if you use "mount -ro" you shouldn't get that warning...


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> Well I wish I knew how to make it work, I already paid for it...
> 
> Another thing I wanted to mention that I'm now concerned about is: in the Zipper Step 1 there is a link for attaining the PTVupgrade's Instantcake CD for v6.2: http://partners.ptvupgrade.com/z/50/CD59/
> 
> but that link gets redirected to:
> 
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm
> 
> and on this page when I try to select my unit, a RCA DVR80, I don't see DVR80 on the model drop down menu, only DVR39 & DVR40. So I selected DVR40 and proceded to purchase the InstantCake for Series2 DirecTV Units (download) $19.99
> 
> I'm worried that I purchased the wrong InstantCake iso - jeeez!
> 
> I'm a complete newbie as you can see, can you please advise on how I can fix and create my zipper cd. THANKS again!


What is the new name for the iso you downloaded, knowing that will make it easier for Rbautch to fix and upgrade zipper.

Given what Lou from DVRUpgrade (formerly PTVUpgrade) said below I would imagine that there shouldn't be any problems using that image for that error you recieved. Just copy the iso that you downloaded and rename the new copy to ptvlba48-4.iso. make a new zipper disk using the renamed copy and you should be fine.


----------



## peteyg

Well unfortunately I already (before Lou's response) purchased the Iba48 iso at: http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...reen=PROD&Product_Code=LBA48DD&Category_Code=

placed that iso in the zipper_tools and the zipper_isomaker.bat was able to make the zipper_universal_CD.iso

I made it into a CD, removed my main HD,placed my Tivo HD on the secondary position on the IDE cable. Primary position was already connected to my cdrom.

I booted and I got a bunch of messages hit return when prompted and now I'm at a PTVupgrade /# prompt.

in the zipper instructions it says:
C. Mount the CD by typing: mount /dev/hdX /cdrom (where X is the location of your CD drive, most
likely c or d).

I did this with hda,b,c,d and I get nowhere. I get a message each time saying:

mount: can't find /dev/hdx/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab


----------



## peteyg

never mind, I realized there was a space! after hdX


----------



## Cure

Hopefully a dumb question -

If you reimage with InstantCake 3.5, then zipper, then slice up to 6.3, don't you lose all your recordings? If so, is there any way to network a 6.3a HR10 without losing your recordings?

I should have probably listened to Russ 2 months ago and done all this while it was new, instead of procrastinating while pretending to "wait" for 6.3!


----------



## peteyg

so I typed sh /cdrom/zipper.sh and my screen went completely black - I'm assuming the zipper script is doing it's thing but i'm not sure.
Someone uphere said it took 2hrs and a pack of smokes, well I don't smoke BUT can you tell me if this is normal and how long should I wait for a message from the zipper?

thanks!


----------



## peteyg

oh and while I'm waiting, does anyone know if this hack will prevent me from ordering PayPerView?


----------



## peteyg

I couldn't wait anylonger for a reponse, I pulled the plug & rebooted.

Well now when I type mount /dev/hdc/ cdrom I get this message:
mount: special device /dev/hdc/ does not exist
(a path prefix is not a directory)

This is becoming a nightmare.......


----------



## Lord Vader

Finnstang said:


> You should get the "read-only error" every time you mount a cdrom because a cdrom is read-only media. It isn't really an error more of a warning.


Common sense finally got me to realize this. As I said above, this is what I get for not doing this more often than not. I hadn't Zippered anything since the summer, and I didn't recall that response popping up then. I kinda gathered everything was kosher after I pulled the drive and installed it into the unit and it worked.

BTW, on russ's newer Zipper instructions, he doesn't state to unmount the CD drive. The old Zipper instructions had this by telling one to:



> cd /
> umount /cdrom
> halt


I mention this because last time, I didn't unmount. I was stuck in an endless reboot as a result. Since remembering to unmount, I didn't have this problem, so I did it as well with the latest Zipper, even though Russ's newest instructions don't reference the unmounting stuff.

Lastly, regarding the problem I'm having with the Phillips DSR7000, I'm surmising the problem is related to either the power supply unit or the motherboard. I've never experienced such a weird but definitive problem like that, and I tried both a modified drive and the unit's stock one. Nothing worked. I ordered a power supply replacement unit from Weaknees hoping that is the problem. If not, it may very well be the motherboard, which would be too bad, because that's cost prohibitive and not worth fixing, rather sad with a NIB unit.


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> so I typed sh /cdrom/zipper.sh and my screen went completely black - I'm assuming the zipper script is doing it's thing but i'm not sure.
> Someone uphere said it took 2hrs and a pack of smokes, well I don't smoke BUT can you tell me if this is normal and how long should I wait for a message from the zipper?


It has been a while since I have run zipper from scratch, but I can say that from the time I pulled the plug on my Dtivo to the time that I plugged it back in and went to run the teak script was easily less than 30 minutes. And I think total time to complete the script and reboot with the tweaks installed was less than 45 minutes. I could do it in less than 30 now if I had to I think. 


peteyg said:


> oh and while I'm waiting, does anyone know if this hack will prevent me from ordering PayPerView?


It should not prevent ordering PPV. I don't order many, I think the last one was several years ago, but it has been stated several times here that PPV is not a problem.


----------



## bnm81002

peteyg said:


> I couldn't wait anylonger for a reponse, I pulled the plug & rebooted.
> 
> Well now when I type mount /dev/hdc/ cdrom I get this message:
> mount: special device /dev/hdc/ does not exist
> (a path prefix is not a directory)
> 
> This is becoming a nightmare.......


well according to your post above (post# 8331), you said you connected the Tivo drive on secondary position and the CD ROM drive on the primary position, which seems to me that the Tivo drive is (hdb) and the CD ROM is (hda) so when you followed the instructions for the zipper, you need to mount hda and not hdc because that's how you had your setup as you said above, try following the instructions with hda instead of hdc


----------



## Lord Vader

Pete, something's wrong. Zipper only takes a few minutes, a little more if it installs the image first. Roughly 10 minutes from start to finish should do it. (I Zippered a couple drives today, each taking about 10-15 minutes or so.)

That command line to run Zipper looks a bit too much of an end-around compared to the normal route. After you mounted the cd drive, you should be at the CD drive's prompt. From there type *sh zipper.sh* and not the stuff you typed above.

JW, ordering PPVs has nothing to do with Zipper or hacks. It has to do with the access card and whether the box has phoned home enough. For new users, one will be able to order PPVs via remote for a few weeks. Once DTV realizes your box has not officially phoned in its monthly PPV info, this remote ordering is disabled, which is no big deal. You just log in to your DirecTV account and order a PPV via their web site. This is actually better anyway, because ordering a PPV via their web site results in ALL receivers on your account able to view a PPV; otherwise, remote ordering limits viewing the ordered PPV solely to the receiver from which it's ordered.


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> Pete, something's wrong. Zipper only takes a few minutes, a little more if it installs the image first. Roughly 10 minutes from start to finish should do it. (I Zippered a couple drives today, each taking about 10-15 minutes or so.)
> 
> That command line to run Zipper looks a bit too much of an end-around compared to the normal route. After you mounted the cd drive, you should be at the CD drive's prompt. From there type *sh zipper.sh* and not the stuff you typed above.


Petes typing in exactly whats on the zipper page so it should work. It is odd though. I'd restart again.



> JW, ordering PPVs has nothing to do with Zipper or hacks. It has to do with the access card and whether the box has phoned home enough. For new users, one will be able to order PPVs via remote for a few weeks. Once DTV realizes your box has not officially phoned in its monthly PPV info, this remote ordering is disabled, which is no big deal. You just log in to your DirecTV account and order a PPV via their web site. This is actually better anyway, because ordering a PPV via their web site results in ALL receivers on your account able to view a PPV; otherwise, remote ordering limits viewing the ordered PPV solely to the receiver from which it's ordered.


Like I said I haven't ordered in quite a while, but that is good info to know.


----------



## Lord Vader

Actually, the Zipper instructions have it different from what Pete's typing:



> *cd /cdrom
> sh zipper.sh*


This is typed immediately after mounting the CD drive.

JW, sometimes I think Russ writes those Zipper instructions only *after* he's had a few too many martinis.


----------



## peteyg

bnm81002 said:


> well according to your post above (post# 8331), you said you connected the Tivo drive on secondary position and the CD ROM drive on the primary position, which seems to me that the Tivo drive is (hdb) and the CD ROM is (hda) so when you followed the instructions for the zipper, you need to mount hda and not hdc because that's how you had your setup as you said above, try following the instructions with hda instead of hdc


I really appreciate all your help!!! I'm stumped!

Maybe I'm not describing the cdrom & tivo drive connections right but I found a command that tells the location of ide drives and according to this my cdrom is at hdc & my tivo drive is at hdd:

cat /proc/ide/hda/model

cat: /proc/ide/hda/model: No such file or directory

cat /proc/ide/hdb/model

cat: /proc/ide/hdb/model: No such file or directory

cat /proc/ide/hdc/model

CRD-8400B

cat /proc/ide/hdd/model

WDC WD800LB-55DNA0


----------



## peteyg

This is what I'm following from:

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

Step 3 - Run the Zipper on Your PC
A. Connect your hard drive to any IDE position on your PC (hda, hdb, hdc, or hdd). If you don't know what
this means, see Note 1 above.

B. Boot from the Zipper CD that you just burned. Hit enter through the prompts.

C. Mount the CD by typing: mount /dev/hdX /cdrom (where X is the location of your CD drive, most
likely c or d).

D. Run the main script by typing sh /cdrom/zipper.sh and hit return

Please advise


----------



## Lord Vader

That's slightly different from the instructions I have (which are probably a couple weeks older), but it should still work. If you're already at the cd/ prompt, then just type in *sh zipper.sh*, but be sure your drives are connected properly.

Just out of curiosity, you DID set the jumpers on the back of the CD drive and hard drive correctly, right?


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> BTW, on russ's newer Zipper instructions, he doesn't state to unmount the CD drive. I mention this because last time, I didn't unmount. I was stuck in an endless reboot as a result.


The newest Zipper unmouts automatically.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, that's good news to hear. Obviously this saves one from experiencing the problem I had with the old Zipper.


----------



## peteyg

When I boot from the CD and come to the final prompt the prompt says:
PTVupgrade /#

Both my CD & Tivo drives jumpers are on cable select


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> When I boot from the CD and come to the final prompt the prompt says:
> PTVupgrade /#
> 
> Both my CD & Tivo drives jumpers are on cable select


Set one to master the other to slave.


----------



## Lord Vader

peteyg said:


> When I boot from the CD and come to the final prompt the prompt says:
> PTVupgrade /#
> 
> Both my CD & Tivo drives jumpers are on cable select


Ah...then that's going to cause a problem. I've got my CD set as Primary Slave and my hard drive as Secondary Master.


----------



## JWThiers

Hey Russ
Did you see a few posts back that PTVUgrafe is changing to dvrupgrade. I think that might cause some problems down the road if there is a file name change also.


----------



## peteyg

CDROM jumper to Master & tivo hd jumper to slave, right?


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> CDROM jumper to Master & tivo hd jumper to slave, right?


That will work.


----------



## Lord Vader

Personally, I prefer the CD to slave and the HD to master. Easier to work with that way.


----------



## peteyg

Ok booted up:

typed sh zipper.sh and message said: No such file or directory

typed mount /dev/hdc/ cdrom message said:
mount: special device /dev/hdc/ does not exist
(a path prefix is not a directory)

typed in cd /cdrom
sh zipper.sh

my screeen went black, CD spin for about 5 sec then nothing, just a black screen.

think I have a bad disk?

could you guys check the contents of my iso? I've placed it in my web server:

http://www.fantasticform.us/zipper_universal_CD.iso


----------



## Lord Vader

peteyg said:


> Ok booted up:
> 
> typed sh zipper.sh and message said: No such file or directory
> 
> typed mount /dev/hdc/ cdrom message said:
> mount: special device /dev/hdc/ does not exist
> (a path prefix is not a directory)


Sounds like you have the wrong destinations for your drives. Check my posts on the previous page regarding how I had "hdc" instead of "hdb" and was therefore getting errors. Make sure your hdX designations coincide with your CD and HD locations.


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> Hey Russ
> Did you see a few posts back that PTVUgrafe is changing to dvrupgrade. I think that might cause some problems down the road if there is a file name change also.


I saw that. The instantcake image is usually called IC.. or "Instantcake..", so I doubt that will change. I'll keep my eye out to see if the name of the boot disk changes.


----------



## rbautch

peteyg said:


> Ok booted up:
> 
> typed sh zipper.sh and message said: No such file or directory
> 
> typed mount /dev/hdc/ cdrom message said:
> mount: special device /dev/hdc/ does not exist
> (a path prefix is not a directory)
> 
> typed in cd /cdrom
> sh zipper.sh
> 
> my screeen went black, CD spin for about 5 sec then nothing, just a black screen.
> 
> think I have a bad disk?
> 
> could you guys check the contents of my iso? I've placed it in my web server:
> 
> http://www.fantasticform.us/zipper_universal_CD.iso


After you disk boots up, hit cntrl-page up (or shift-page up) to see what hard drives are recognized by the software. Look specifically for /dev/hdc.


----------



## pat4road

I don't know which thread to post this question on so please help or direct me to the right thread. Recently I purchased a used Pioneer DVR-810H. I used the Instacake software to create an image on a 160 GB Hard Drive. Two things I'm noticing. 1. In the System Information screen I see the Model Info: Unknown instead of seeing DVR-810H message. Second when I did the guided setup I selected the option that I already activated an account by accident and the 810H gave me seven days of Tivo Plus Service. For several days now I still have the Tivo Plus service and my System Information Tivo "Account status shows 2: Not Setup, 0 days left" for several days. I shouldn't complain I'm getting the full Tivo Plus service without activating, but I'm interested in what the problem is if I even have one. Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> I saw that. The instantcake image is usually called IC.. or "Instantcake..", so I doubt that will change. I'll keep my eye out to see if the name of the boot disk changes.


Pete was having problems with the lba48 disk which starts ptvlba48.

Hey pete what was the name of the first lba48 boot disk iso that you got and had problems with?


----------



## JWThiers

pat4road said:


> I don't know which thread to post this question on so please help or direct me to the right thread. Recently I purchased a used Pioneer DVR-810H. I used the Instacake software to create an image on a 160 GB Hard Drive. Two things I'm noticing. 1. In the System Information screen I see the Model Info: Unknown instead of seeing DVR-810H message. Second when I did the guided setup I selected the option that I already activated an account by accident and the 810H gave me seven days of Tivo Plus Service. For several days now I still have the Tivo Plus service and my System Information Tivo "Account status shows 2: Not Setup, 0 days left" for several days. I shouldn't complain I'm getting the full Tivo Plus service without activating, but I'm interested in what the problem is if I even have one. Thanks


I don't know the answer to this one but as a suggestion off the top of my head would have been to try the instant cake forum here. Or I would have started a new thread, you may get a reply here but only if someone looking for or giving help for zipper happens to know. That could happen as a lot of the knowledgable folks wander thru alot but I don't know.


----------



## Lord Vader

Guys, got a problem here...

I just finished Zippering an HR10-250, installed tweak, and rebooted. Now I've lost all telnet capabilities. I tried rebooting again by pulling the plug, but that hasn't helped. I can't telnet via the CMD prompt, and when I try TeraTerm Pro, my preferred method, it doesn't work. I keep getting "connection timed out" errors. I DO have a serial cable if I need to connect, but I don't even know what to look for regarding how to fix this.

Edited to add: I just noticed the lights on my FA120 are dead. They WERE lit and working fine before I installed and ran tweak; now they're kaput. This would seem to be the issue, but how to fix it?


----------



## peteyg

JWThiers said:


> Pete was having problems with the lba48 disk which starts ptvlba48.
> 
> Hey pete what was the name of the first lba48 boot disk iso that you got and had problems with?


It was ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso and I downloaded & purchased it from http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...Category_ID=5&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=26



rbautch said:


> After you disk boots up, hit cntrl-page up (or shift-page up) to see what hard drives are recognized by the software. Look specifically for /dev/hdc.


I scanned boot up text and didn't see anything with /dev/hdc specifiaclly but one line says:
hdc: CRD-8400B, ATAPI CD/DVD drive
hdd: WDC WD800LB-55DNA0, ATA DISK drive


----------



## sk33t3r

hdc: CRD-8400B, ATAPI CD/DVD drive is the cd rom


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> It was ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso and I downloaded & purchased it from http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...Category_ID=5&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=26


The first one that you had problems with?? from DVRUPGRADE? I wonder what that problem was? That should have worked.


----------



## peteyg

FYI, when I just type CDROM my CD drive spins and I get a message:
launching /cdrom/nsts/*.nst
/bin/CDROM: /cdrom/nsts/*.nst No such file or directory


----------



## peteyg

Yes, that's the one. With that iso in the zipper_tools folder the zipper_isomaker.bat could not create the zipper_universal_CD.iso


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> Ok booted up:
> 
> typed sh zipper.sh and message said: No such file or directory
> 
> typed mount /dev/hdc/ cdrom message said:
> mount: special device /dev/hdc/ does not exist
> (a path prefix is not a directory)
> 
> typed in cd /cdrom
> sh zipper.sh
> 
> my screeen went black, CD spin for about 5 sec then nothing, just a black screen.
> 
> think I have a bad disk?
> 
> could you guys check the contents of my iso? I've placed it in my web server:
> 
> http://www.fantasticform.us/zipper_universal_CD.iso


I see the problem:

should be:
mount **** /dev/hdc **** /cdrom

Extra spaces and **** added for emphasis should be 1 space

NOT:

mount **** /dev/hdc/ **** cdrom


----------



## sk33t3r

Did you burn the ISO to the cd ot copy the iso to the cd? If you copied it that is the problem


----------



## JWThiers

BTW did we warn you linux is VERY picky about CAPS, pumctuation and spaces.


----------



## JWThiers

sk33t3r said:


> Did you burn the ISO to the cd ot copy the iso to the cd? If you copied it that is the problem


It was a different problem, zipper wouldn't make the iso with a certain boot disk iso. that problem was fixed.


----------



## peteyg

sk33t3r said:


> Did you burn the ISO to the cd ot copy the iso to the cd? If you copied it that is the problem


I burned not copied the CD.

Well, I just remade another zipper_universal_CD.iso and burned, a new cd.
Booted up w/ it, and typed exactly:
mount /dev/hdc cdrom
and I got this message:
mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected mounting read-only

I then typed sh zipper.sh and I got:
No such file or directory

BUT

when I type cd /cdrom then sh zipper.sh
cd spins for a bit and screen goes black.....


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> I burned not copied the CD.
> 
> Well, I just remade another zipper_universal_CD.iso and burned, a new cd.
> Booted up w/ it, and typed exactly:
> mount /dev/hdc cdrom
> and I got this message:
> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected mounting read-only
> 
> I then typed sh zipper.sh and I got:
> No such file or directory
> 
> BUT
> 
> when I type cd /cdrom then sh zipper.sh
> cd spins for a bit and screen goes black.....


Type the following exacly


Code:


mount /dev/hdc /cdrom
cd /cdrom
sh zipper.sh


----------



## peteyg

this is what my screen showed when I typed the following:

mount /dev/hdc /cdrom
mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected mounting read-only

cd /cdrom
PTVUpgrade /cdrom#

sh zipper.sh

Then my cd spins for a bit and screen goes black.....


----------



## Lord Vader

The mounting response, as I have learned, is OK. The problem appears to be with your CD. Did you burn it as an image and not a compilation? For example, I use Nero and choose Recorder-->Burn Image


----------



## peteyg

There must be something wrong with my cd, when I run the zipper file it doesn't execute.

Please download & test my iso maybe you can find the problem...

BIG THANKS for all the help you've given!


----------



## Lord Vader

Anyone have any ideas, BTW, why my FA120 went kaput AFTER I rebooted following rbautch's tweak installation? I'm baffled.


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> There must be something wrong with my cd, when I run the zipper file it doesn't execute.
> 
> Please download & test my iso maybe you can find the problem...
> 
> BIG THANKS for all the help you've given!


check you PM's


----------



## peteyg

I burned the image not a compilation


----------



## peteyg

PM's?


----------



## JWThiers

Private Messages
at top click user CP


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I just finished using The Slicer for 6.3a to take my newly Zippered HR10-250 to 6.3a from 3.1.5f. and I see my FA120's lights back on, and now I can get access through TeraTerm Pro like before. Now I just have to figure out why, after I installed Slicer, that I'm having troubles with guided satellite setup and all. 

The unit rebooted twice after Slicer ran--is that normal?--and now it's having a ***** of a time trying to get info from the satellites. Has anyone experienced that before?


----------



## dano31

My first zipper cd was a coaster too but i quikly solved the problem by burning the cd with nero. all is well the zipper works great on all three of my d-tivo's


----------



## Starrbuck

rbautch said:


> ...but if you're hacking an HR10-250 with 3.1.5f software, only the following subset of those drivers will work, including:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> device ax8817x
> product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
> product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
> product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB
> product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
> product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
> product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
> product 2001 1a00 D-Link DUB-E100
> product 2001 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1
> product 07d1 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1 alternate vendor code


These all look like older models. Anything current that works, preferrably 802.11g?


----------



## JWThiers

Starrbuck said:


> These all look like older models. Anything current that works, preferrably 802.11g?


You are right they are older models. Only those will work No wireless G adapters. If you want G you need to get a wired adapter and hook it into a wireless bridge.


----------



## Starrbuck

JWThiers said:


> You are right they are older models. Only those will work No wireless G adapters. If you want G you need to get a wired adapter and hook it into a wireless bridge.


Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## peteyg

Well I got good & bad news...

bad news is when I do the following I AGAIN AND I get the same exact results:

mount /dev/hdc /cdrom
mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected mounting read-only

cd /cdrom
PTVUpgrade /cdrom#

sh zipper.sh

Then my cd spins for a bit and screen goes black.....

GOOD NEWS IS this time instead of pulling the plug I hit return and!

I got the following message at the top of my screen:
Invalid service number. Exiting..
PTVupgrade /cdrom#

hmmmm....

could it be that the zipper program is actually running but is somehow out of range of my dispaly?

I'm using a sony 17" LCD analog conection(VGA)

WAIT....AHAHA

I SEE!!!

it is!!!

after that I hit shift-page up and BAM!
my screen had displayed 
"Welcome to the Zipper!...
Please enter the first 3 digitis of your service number:

woe!

WHY?

So all this time my CD's were good - the zipper program displayed out of [email protected]?

Is it a bug? a fluke w/ my system/display?...

I don't know but now I can proceed FINALLY!

JWTHIERS, A HUGE THANKS FOR ALL THE PATIENCE AND HELP YOU'VE GIVEN ME AROUND THE CLOCK - YOUR A TROOPER!

and thanks to all who chimed in and helped along the way


----------



## Lord Vader

It was the Dark Side at play. Manipulative it is.


----------



## bnm81002

I will be changing my network router, do I have to rezipper my 2 DTivo units with the new IP addresses or can I change the addresses w/o rezippering again? thanks


----------



## JWThiers

bnm81002 said:


> I will be changing my network router, do I have to rezipper my 2 DTivo units with the new IP addresses or can I change the addresses w/o rezippering again? thanks


Why do you need to change the ips of your tivo's, just change the ip of the router to cover the range used by your tivo's.


----------



## bnm81002

JWThiers said:


> Why do you need to change the ips of your tivo's, just change the ip of the router to cover the range used by your tivo's.


the old router has the address as 192.168.0.1 and the new router has it as 192.168.1.1, see different addresses


----------



## Da Goon

bnm81002 said:


> the old router has the address as 192.168.0.1 and the new router has it as 192.168.1.1, see different addresses


Run netconfig.tcl and change the ip address of the router, and you'll be fine.


----------



## peteyg

well I finally ran the zipper, gave it an ip, my router ip, my ssid and after a few prompts it said success! and I placed my tivo hd back in the box.

it rebooted itself as described in the instructions

I plugged in my D-Link DWL-G122 USB 802.11g adapter in the tivo box - but no lights on the adapter?

turned off all wireless security as instructed and

booted my pc normally, tried to telnet into tivo with:
telnet -t vt100 192.168.15.110

and I got a response: could not open connection to the host, on port 23: connection failed

is there a way to check on the tivo box if the usb ports are active now?

the adapter does light up when connected to my pc but not with the tivo


----------



## Knocka

I just installed the Zipper on a new Hard Drive for a DSR-704 DTV TiVo (Series 2). I have a few questions:

(1) When I tried to make a test call, it says Failed While Negotiating." Is this expected after installing Zipper, or is my modem fried? If it is fried, what are the best options? 
(2) Can I get the TiVo working properly without connecting to a phone line, by using a Wireless USB Adapter? Are there any instructions for this anywhere? I have searched but have not found anything.
(3) Can I just hook up wirelessly, or do I have to connect wired to the router first?

Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon

Knocka said:


> (1) When I tried to make a test call, it says Failed While Negotiating." Is this expected after installing Zipper, or is my modem fried? If it is fried, what are the best options?


If you just ran the Zipper, then disconnect the phone line and forget about it unless you want it connnected for caller ID. A zippered tivo no longer needs to connect to tivo via the phone line. It will run fakecall.tcl on a regualr basis to trick the tivo into thinking it has called home. The zipper also changes some settings on your tivo to actually prevent it from calling home.


----------



## Knocka

What about getting software updates? Would it do that over a broadband connection, or is it now unnecessary?

Also, can I connect to my network wirelessly the first time, or do I have to connect wired first?

Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon

Knocka said:


> What about getting software updates? Would it do that over a broadband connection, or is it now unnecessary?
> 
> Also, can I connect to my network wirelessly the first time, or do I have to connect wired first?
> 
> Thanks.


Software updates are disabled by the Zipper. Besides, Directv is never gonna give out another update for these machines anyways. As far as question number 2, as long as you are actually connecting to your network, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Knocka

Thanks for the help.

Tomorrow, I will get a USB Wireless etherbet adapter. Any recommendations?
Do I have to disable WEP on my router? Is there any sort of guide to configuring the wireless adapter? I appreciate the help.

Knocka


----------



## Da Goon

Personally, I'd advise against a wireless adapter. Using a wired adapter with a wireless _bridge_ such as the Zyxel P330W seems to work better.


----------



## Knocka

Not sure I understand the difference? Isn't a bridge similar to an access point? Are you saying get a wired USB adapter, and connect it to the wireless bridge, and then let the wireless bridge make the connection to the wireless router?


----------



## bnm81002

Da Goon said:


> Run netconfig.tcl and change the ip address of the router, and you'll be fine.


I searched for the file and can't find it, where is it located please? thanks for the help


----------



## dsmith123

I recently zippered my DVRs and chose to install the caller ID thingy. Well, I tried testing it out and didn't see the caller ID information do anything. I checked the process list and saw that the process 'netcid' is running but I can't figure out why caller ID isn't showing up. Does anyone have any ideas on what I can check to determine what's up?

Also, one other issue I've noticed that I was hoping to get some help with. After zippering my DVRs, I find that some times my Now Showing list goes away for a bit. I have to exit out and watch normal TV for a few minutes and then I can go back in and my recorded TV listings and other DVR show up. This occurs on both units.


----------



## Da Goon

Knocka said:


> Not sure I understand the difference? Isn't a bridge similar to an access point? Are you saying get a wired USB adapter, and connect it to the wireless bridge, and then let the wireless bridge make the connection to the wireless router?


Exactly. The only wireless adapters supported by DTivos are wireless "b" so if you want better speeds, you can connected a wired "g" adapter to the tivo and then connect it to a wireless "g" bridge, giving you considerably better speeds. Some Linksys routers and gaming adapters can be flashed with 3rd party firmware to support this, but I recommended the Zyxel model because it works for this purpose right out of the box (it's usually found pretty cheap too.)


----------



## Da Goon

bnm81002 said:


> I searched for the file and can't find it, where is it located please? thanks for the help


Check your modules in tivoweb. If not there, google search and it can be found relatively easily.


----------



## Lord Vader

You're not the only one whose Caller ID doesn't work, ds. I can't get it to work on ANY of my 4 DTIVOs. Nothing I have done has fixed it. I came to the conclusion that it really is a hit and miss feature that misses far more than it hits. BTW, my father and several friends have the same problem--their Caller ID doesn't work, either.


----------



## Da Goon

dsmith123 said:


> Also, one other issue I've noticed that I was hoping to get some help with. After zippering my DVRs, I find that some times my Now Showing list goes away for a bit. I have to exit out and watch normal TV for a few minutes and then I can go back in and my recorded TV listings and other DVR show up. This occurs on both units.


This is a DNS problem. Search around for "now playing list dns problem" and you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## Lord Vader

Da Goon, I had the Netgear XE102 powerline ethernet bridges--ebay has tons of them usually. I decided to go all out and spend some money on a couple Netgear XE103s and an XE104. My transmission speeds skyrocketed. I have a laptop that is usually parked in its docking station, to which is connected an XE103. My router and a DTIVO are connected to an XE104, as are a couple other DTIVOs. 

My MRV/transfer speeds run around 80kbps when using TyTools, and my regular download speeds through these XE devices is around 9 megs down, with my upload speeds consistently around 740. The download speed has been consistently faster with the XE103 and 104. I highly recommend those devices for those willing to spend the money.


----------



## Idearat

I got tired of the 25 foot ethernet cable running to my bedroom, so I thought I'd use a wireless bridge. Turned out I had one and didn't know it. I'd bought a D-Link DWL-G730AP pocket router a while back to use while traveling, and it has a "bridge mode" I set it up to work on my home network and it does a good job. When I travel I don't need the bedroom TiVo on the network and just bring it along and set the switch to router mode.

A bonus is that it can be powered by a USB connection. I can plug it into the second, unused, USB port for power and not have to deal with yet another wall wart.


----------



## Da Goon

Lord Vader said:


> Da Goon, I had the Netgear XE102 powerline ethernet bridges--ebay has tons of them usually. I decided to go all out and spend some money on a couple Netgear XE103s and an XE104. My transmission speeds skyrocketed. I have a laptop that is usually parked in its docking station, to which is connected an XE103. My router and a DTIVO are connected to an XE104, as are a couple other DTIVOs.
> 
> My MRV/transfer speeds run around 80kbps when using TyTools, and my regular download speeds through these XE devices is around 9 megs down, with my upload speeds consistently around 740. The download speed has been consistently faster with the XE103 and 104. I highly recommend those devices for those willing to spend the money.


Not bad. I'll have to look into that. Ebay is your friend...


----------



## Lord Vader

Ebay was too pricey for the XE103 and 104s, though. I got my XE102s from ebay, but not the newer 103s and 104s. For that, I searched around and found the least expensive ones on Amazon.com of all places. You MAY be able to find one on ebay for less, but you have to look every couple days, since there aren't many on there for low amounts.


----------



## ttac

Bare with me if this has been posted before.. I Zippered my series 2 ver 6.2 DTivo and I don't have a router, or nic for the tivo yet, so I wanted to access bash via serial cable as I have done before with my series 1 Dtivo. But when I connect via serial cable I get all the normal stuff and at the end I get 

....sending Done event 
....sending Done event

and thats it!

I followed the zipper instructions to the T . I've even rezippered it a few times
The backup image I'm using was made from this same tivo and works fine.
any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

Are you connecting at the correct baud rate? Make sure your connection settings are correct.


----------



## ttac

Yep, If I wasn't I wouldn't be seeing everything else posting to the screen would I?

I see it say:
rc.sysinit is complete

ApgManager Transitioning from several states to other states

....sending Done event 
....sending Done event

But never a bash prompt, I hit enter a few times but still nothing.


----------



## Da Goon

Pull the drive, mount it, and check to make sure the code to run serial bash is in your .author file.

should be : */bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&*

you could also check your bootpage and make sure the baud rate reflected there is the same as what is being used in your terminal program.


----------



## ttac

I mounted the 4th partition and edited the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file and added the line:
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

saved it, reinstalled it in the tivo, booted it up and I still get all of the boot information. but still no bash prompt.

I wouldn't be seeing everything posting to the screen if the baud rate wasn't correct would I?


----------



## peteyg

anyone?


----------



## ttac

peteyg are you having a similar problem?


----------



## donjgmz

donjgmz said:


> First of all, Happy Thanksgiving everyone and thanks in advance for your input. I zippered my hr10-250 successfully yesterday with the InstantCake Special Edition (1.2). I was able to telnet and run the enhancement scripts. I initiated a couple of calls to the mothership and my unit was upgraded to 6.3a. I originally gave TIVO the IP address 192.168.15.110 which worked great since I was able to FTP and telnet to it. I didnt test any other connection such as tivo web. After the 6.3a upgrade, I was not able to connect to it with the IP I originally assigned it. The Linksys USB200 v.1 adapter lights are on so I checked my routers DHCP Active IP Table and noticed that the TIVO now has an IP address of 192.168.15.106. I tried to connect to this IP via FTP and telnet but cannot get to it. Please advice on what steps I can take to alleviate this issue.


_Anyone have any thoughts on this or should I redo the drive again? If so, what do i need to do to prevent this from happenning again._


----------



## Lord Vader

Don, uninstall and rerun tweak.sh. I had a similar problem after hacking an HR10-250. I hacked it at 3.1.5f with Zipper and tweak, upgraded it to 6.3a, then my network stuff went kaput. I reran tweak, chose to accept the USB2.0 adapters, and all was well.


----------



## peteyg

Not really...

My issue is 1) my D-Link DWL-G122 USB 802.11g doesn't light up when I plug it into my hacked tivo and 2) I can't telnet into my tivo

here's my last post:
well I finally ran the zipper, gave it an ip, my router ip, my ssid and after a few prompts it said success! and I placed my tivo hd back in the box.

it rebooted itself as described in the instructions

I plugged in my D-Link DWL-G122 USB 802.11g adapter in the tivo box - but no lights on the adapter?

turned off all wireless security as instructed and

booted my pc normally, tried to telnet into tivo with:
telnet -t vt100 192.168.15.110

and I got a response: could not open connection to the host, on port 23: connection failed

is there a way to check on the tivo box if the usb ports are active now?

the adapter does light up when connected to my pc but not with the tivo


----------



## rbautch

peteyg said:


> Not really...
> 
> My issue is 1) my D-Link DWL-G122 USB 802.11g doesn't light up when I plug it into my hacked tivo and 2) I can't telnet into my tivo
> 
> here's my last post:
> well I finally ran the zipper, gave it an ip, my router ip, my ssid and after a few prompts it said success! and I placed my tivo hd back in the box.
> 
> it rebooted itself as described in the instructions
> 
> I plugged in my D-Link DWL-G122 USB 802.11g adapter in the tivo box - but no lights on the adapter?
> 
> turned off all wireless security as instructed and
> 
> booted my pc normally, tried to telnet into tivo with:
> telnet -t vt100 192.168.15.110
> 
> and I got a response: could not open connection to the host, on port 23: connection failed
> 
> is there a way to check on the tivo box if the usb ports are active now?
> 
> the adapter does light up when connected to my pc but not with the tivo


That's not a compatible adapter. See the list in the instructions.


----------



## peteyg

dang-it!


----------



## Lord Vader

Pete, there are plenty of Netgear FA120s on ebay. Of all the adapters out there, those are probably the most preferred by those here and on DD.


----------



## willardcpa

Lord Vader said:


> You're not the only one whose Caller ID doesn't work, ds. I can't get it to work on ANY of my 4 DTIVOs. Nothing I have done has fixed it. I came to the conclusion that it really is a hit and miss feature that misses far more than it hits. BTW, my father and several friends have the same problem--their Caller ID doesn't work, either.


Do you have all four hooked up to the phone line at once. If so that is a problem - too many boxes and it won't work with each box being a "server". I had that problem too, it would work on one or two boxes just fine, but as soon as I went to three it started flaking out. The solution is to have one being the server and the others be clients. This works like a charm for me - I even have my computers set up as clients with NCIDpop and they get the CID info from the one DTivo that acts as a server.

One second thought are you talking about SD DTivos or HDTivos? I was talking about SD DTivos.


----------



## cr33p

JWThiers said:


> Boy Had to go back a few pages to find the original problem. You should have FTP'd to /hacks not var/hacks. Assuming that you put it in hacks it will run fine.


Ok so Im terrible at getting back to my posts I do apologize, out of town. However I did copy the files to the /hacks dir and not the var hacks dir, rbautch said to ftp the files to the dir that contains the tweak.sh files.

So in case anyone has any ideas I will re state my problem, since Im going a lil nuts trying to figure it out.

I uninstalled the zipper from my dsr 704, I then went to reload it and it automatically tries to download the latest enhancement scripts, however it fails when trying to lookup the host name, some problem with dns. I was told by rbautch to download the latest zipper, extract the rbautchfiles.tgz and ftp it to the /hacks dir then re run the zipper and it should just notice the files are in the directory and not try to download them from the site. I did all of this and my machine still exhibits the same problem.

Please help 

Thanks in advance.

Cr33p


----------



## Lord Vader

I have been unable to get Caller ID to work on ANY DTIVO, SD or HD. Same problem with my old man's sole unit, an HR10-250.


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> dang-it!


Got some bad news for ya, wireless G is NOT an option. The adapters on the list are all either wired or wireless B. If you want wireless G speed you need to run a wired adapter to a wireless G bridge. My experience with a B adapter is that the signal strength is just a bit low which made for unstable connections over distance and thru walls. When I did get connections the transfer rate was just about real time maybe 25 minutes for a 30 min show. Using a G bridge its something less than 10 for 30. So My person opinion is use either wired or wired into a G bridge.


----------



## peteyg

I hunt down a FA120 and report back.......THANKS!


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> Ok so Im terrible at getting back to my posts I do apologize, out of town. However I did copy the files to the /hacks dir and not the var hacks dir, rbautch said to ftp the files to the dir that contains the tweak.sh files.
> 
> So in case anyone has any ideas I will re state my problem, since Im going a lil nuts trying to figure it out.
> 
> I uninstalled the zipper from my dsr 704, I then went to reload it and it automatically tries to download the latest enhancement scripts, however it fails when trying to lookup the host name, some problem with dns. I was told by rbautch to download the latest zipper, extract the rbautchfiles.tgz and ftp it to the /hacks dir then re run the zipper and it should just notice the files are in the directory and not try to download them from the site. I did all of this and my machine still exhibits the same problem.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cr33p


That should work?. 

I did have a similar thing happen to me and had to almost had to find a virgin to sacrifice to the tivo gods to fix but at the last minute did the following and it worked for me.

I am going to assume that joe doesn't work, so you have to use vi (joy). also your alias' don't work. so ...

First read up a bit on VI at this site here

Next telnet into you tivo and enter the following commands:



Code:


cd /etc/rc.d 
mount -o remount,rw / 
vi rc.sysinit.author

That cd's to the /etc/rc.d directory 
mounts in read/write mode 
starts vi to edit your author file.

look for a line that starts 


Code:


tivosh /hacks/network.tcl

make sure that the first ip is the ip of you tivo and the second ip is that of your router. If that line is NOT there exit without saving by typing "*:q!*" Thats "Colon q Exclamation point" and proceed to the next step.

If they are not, use your arrow keys to move to the beginning of the ip address'. Once the cursor is there press the "x" key to delete single characters until the incorrect part is gone. Next press the 'a' key to enter the insert mode and type in the corrections. when you are done with the corrections press the Esc (Escape) key to enter the command mode.

To exit WITHOUT changing the file type "*:q!*" Thats "Colon q Exclamation point" 
To save changes and exit type ":*wq*"

You just edited your author file with vi. 
Next at bash type 


Code:


cd /hacks 
tivosh network.tcl xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy

where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the tivo ip 
and yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy is your router ip

that should set your ip and router ip's. 
At bash type 


Code:


mount -o remount,ro /

Now reboot your tivo and telnet in and at bash type 


Code:


cd /hacks 
sh tweak.sh

Hopefully this time you will download the latest for the net. 
Good luck


----------



## cr33p

I will try that thanks a bunch.


----------



## dsmith123

Da Goon said:


> This is a DNS problem. Search around for "now playing list dns problem" and you'll find what you're looking for.


Thanks Ga Goon. I found the thread and took a stab at modifying /etc/hosts but that didn't appear to work. I finally just turned around and reset the DNS server via Tivoweb to the loopback address and now it's a lot more responsive. I figure I can always rework it later.

Does anyone know if there's a domain appended to the MRV name or if the DTiVo is using a different name to find things? My prompt is set to "lr-tivo" and the other is "fr-tivo". When I type 'hostname' I get '(none)' back which tells me the system thinks it doesn't have a hostname. I figured the software would like up whatever I told it was the MRV name but now I'm not so sure.

Anyway, I could probably set up query logging and turn my DNS server but I was hoping someone already went through this mess.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## dsmith123

willardcpa said:


> Do you have all four hooked up to the phone line at once. If so that is a problem - too many boxes and it won't work with each box being a "server". I had that problem too, it would work on one or two boxes just fine, but as soon as I went to three it started flaking out. The solution is to have one being the server and the others be clients. This works like a charm for me - I even have my computers set up as clients with NCIDpop and they get the CID info from the one DTivo that acts as a server.
> 
> One second thought are you talking about SD DTivos or HDTivos? I was talking about SD DTivos.


I have only one of my DTiVo's plugged in to a phone line. I just followed the standard zipper prompts to get it set up so I'm not sure if it's in server mode or client mode (I'm assuming server mode).

I have SD DTiVos.


----------



## JWThiers

dsmith123 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a domain appended to the MRV name or if the DTiVo is using a different name to find things? My prompt is set to "lr-tivo" and the other is "fr-tivo". When I type 'hostname' I get '(none)' back which tells me the system thinks it doesn't have a hostname. I figured the software would like up whatever I told it was the MRV name but now I'm not so sure.
> 
> Anyway, I could probably set up query logging and turn my DNS server but I was hoping someone already went through this mess.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


Run something like angryip scanner and see what hostname is being reported if any. I don't think the tivos send a standard hostname out so windows probably doesn't recognize them automagiclly. If that is the case, you could edit the host file on your pc. Thats one of the reasons I use static ip's for my tivo's, it was too much of a hassle when the changed unexpectedly.


----------



## JWThiers

dsmith123 said:


> I have only one of my DTiVo's plugged in to a phone line. I just followed the standard zipper prompts to get it set up so I'm not sure if it's in server mode or client mode (I'm assuming server mode).
> 
> I have SD DTiVos.


you need to change the ncid config file. I'm at work right now and don't remember the location / file name, but just change the ip address of the server (I think that is what they called it from 127.0.0.1 to the ip of the tivo with the phone connection.


----------



## SteelersFan

JWThiers said:


> you need to change the ncid config file. I'm at work right now and don't remember the location / file name, but just change the ip address of the server (I think that is what they called it from 127.0.0.1 to the ip of the tivo with the phone connection.


Follow #5 in this thread. :up:


----------



## jwells77

First of all Zipper is awesome!

I have 2 - Hughes Series 2 DTivos. One I zippered about a year ago and the other I zippered this past weekend. I am using wired Netgear XE102 Powerline Adapters on both. I can FTP, Telnet and access TWP on both. Also, I can use HMO on both. However I cannot use MRV between them. I could at first and now cannot. I can see the old DVR in both Now Playing lists but when I select it, I receive a message "DVR could not be reached becasue a connection could not be established".

I have tried re-zippering the new unit, changing the MRV name in TWP but I cannot solve this issue. As I said it was working for about a 1/2 day. I have searched this and other threads for a solution to no avail. Any help would be appreciated. I really want MRV back.


----------



## ronack

I'm back!
Man I read about so many people not having problems with their zipper files and here I am having nothing but problem. Now I'm a techie guy LAN Admin, now granted I don't do much with Linux or Unix but I do know some of the commands. 

I created another Zipper CD and tried it today. I don't think it's making the CD correctly. When I boot from the CD I get the PTV upgrade files. When I view the directories I don't see Zipper files anywhere. Anyway it says PTV Upgrade at the top. I checked to make sure my Zipper directory looked like the files listed in the Zipper Guide and it looks exactly the same. I run the zipper-isomaker but it doesn't seem to be the right ISO. Anyway here's what happens.
I'm going from memory here...
It boots up and asks to press enter to continue a couple of time then gets it tells me to to enter PTVbake-special which I do. I get a prompt PTVbake-special # I can do a dir and see a /bin /sbin / and a whole bunch more. I don't fined any of the files from the Zipper ISO. It tells me to put in my Instantcake Cd. I put that in and it asks if I want Enchanced how many drives and eventually stops and says it can't find something.

So what'd I do wrong?


----------



## Lord Vader

After running the zipper-isomaker, did you burn the image as an iso and not burn from compilation? I use Nero, for example, and once I inadvertently selected "Burn compilation" instead of going to Recorder-->Burn image.


----------



## jeremybb

If this is an "extraction" question, sorry, and I understand if you can't answer.

I have successfully zippered and enhanced my TIVO and now I would like to be able to retrieve the recordings. I can FTP to the TIVO. Where are the recordings, and what format are they now?

Pointers to a FAQ are fine.

---------------------
Related question: I installed the TIVO Desktop on my computer but I didn't know what my Media Access Key was. Can I now use TIVO Desktop and if so how do I find my key?

thanks


----------



## ForrestB

The current Tivo Desktop doesn't work with zippered DirecTivo's because they don't have a Media Access Key (MAK). As for your other question, that topic can't be discussed on this forum - you'll need to go to the other forum. Google deal on a database


----------



## rbautch

ronack said:


> I'm back!
> Man I read about so many people not having problems with their zipper files and here I am having nothing but problem. Now I'm a techie guy LAN Admin, now granted I don't do much with Linux or Unix but I do know some of the commands.
> 
> I created another Zipper CD and tried it today. I don't think it's making the CD correctly. When I boot from the CD I get the PTV upgrade files. When I view the directories I don't see Zipper files anywhere. Anyway it says PTV Upgrade at the top. I checked to make sure my Zipper directory looked like the files listed in the Zipper Guide and it looks exactly the same. I run the zipper-isomaker but it doesn't seem to be the right ISO. Anyway here's what happens.
> I'm going from memory here...
> It boots up and asks to press enter to continue a couple of time then gets it tells me to to enter PTVbake-special which I do. I get a prompt PTVbake-special # I can do a dir and see a /bin /sbin / and a whole bunch more. I don't fined any of the files from the Zipper ISO. It tells me to put in my Instantcake Cd. I put that in and it asks if I want Enchanced how many drives and eventually stops and says it can't find something.
> 
> So what'd I do wrong?


Sounds like you may not be using the right boot CD. You should be using the $5 PTV lba48 boot CD. The "PTVbake-special #" sound like the instancake CD, not the boot CD. The iso used as the basis for the Zipper CD is called ptvlba48-4[1].04DD.iso, or similar, depending on the version you downloaded.


----------



## rbautch

jwells77 said:


> First of all Zipper is awesome!
> 
> I have 2 - Hughes Series 2 DTivos. One I zippered about a year ago and the other I zippered this past weekend. I am using wired Netgear XE102 Powerline Adapters on both. I can FTP, Telnet and access TWP on both. Also, I can use HMO on both. However I cannot use MRV between them. I could at first and now cannot. I can see the old DVR in both Now Playing lists but when I select it, I receive a message "DVR could not be reached becasue a connection could not be established".
> 
> I have tried re-zippering the new unit, changing the MRV name in TWP but I cannot solve this issue. As I said it was working for about a 1/2 day. I have searched this and other threads for a solution to no avail. Any help would be appreciated. I really want MRV back.


Try running superpatch again.


----------



## SteelersFan

ForrestB said:


> The current Tivo Desktop doesn't work with zippered DirecTivo's because they don't have a Media Access Key (MAK). As for your other question, that topic can't be discussed on this forum - you'll need to go to the other forum. Google deal on a database


Just to clearify a bit: Tivo Desktop 2.2 works for music and photos, not sure about any newer versions. You don't need a MAK for DTivos for these two features. TTG will not work whatsoever with a DTivo.


----------



## ronack

Here are my zipper directories
















When I run zipper-isomaker.bat it creates this
zipper_universal_CD.iso
And I use that to create the CD correct?


----------



## Da Goon

Those are the correct files. Mount your cd-rom device and do ls /cdrom and you'll see the files that are on your zipper cd. Then do sh /cdrom/zipper.sh and the zipper will start.


----------



## Lord Vader

ronack said:


> Here are my zipper directories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I run zipper-isomaker.bat it creates this
> zipper_universal_CD.iso
> And I use that to create the CD correct?


Yes, burn that as an ISO image and not a typical compilation file.


----------



## ronack

I think I see the problem, I took the instantcake iso out of the zipper tools directory and created another zipper-universal_CD.iso and compared the two iso's. The one created with the instantcake iso in the tools directory looks like this.

ISOLINUX Folder
S1_KERNE Folder
S2_KERNE Folder
_MENU Folder
boot.images Folder
AUTORUN.INF Setup Information 10-05-2006 10:58:58...
PTSTART.EXE Application 10-05-2006 10:58:58...

and the one without the instantcake iso in tools looks like this.

ISOLINUX Folder
S1_KERNELS Folder
S2_KERNELS Folder
boot.images Folder
AUTORUN.INF Setup Information 10-05-2006 10:58:58...
BOOTPAGE File 25-12-2003 10:27:06...
BUSYBOX.TAR IZArc TAR Archive 29-10-2006 3:22:26 ...
NETWORK.TCL TCL File 30-09-2006 12:55:50...
PTSTART.EXE Application 10-05-2006 10:58:58...
RBAUTCH_FILES.TGZ IZArc TGZ Archive 29-09-2006 5:06:00 ...
RC.SYSINIT.AUTHOR AUTHOR File 10-10-2006 9:46:44 ...
SET_MRV_NAME_67.TCL TCL File 08-05-2005 5:19:40 ...
SUPERPATCH-67ALL-NUTKASE-1.2.TC TC File 07-05-2006 5:24:18 ...
TIVOPART File 23-11-2003 4:45:10 ...
TIVOTOOLS.TAR IZArc TAR Archive 04-08-2005 8:20:42 ...
TWEAK.SH SH File 21-09-2006 4:29:14 ...
TWEAK_UNINSTALL.SH SH File 12-09-2006 7:41:30 ...
VMLINUX.PX PX File 31-08-2006 6:04:00 ...
ZIPPER.SH SH File 12-10-2006 4:31:54 ...
ZIPPER_INSTALLATION_INSTRUCTION File 21-09-2006 2:50:36 ...
ZIPPER_VERSION_HISTORY.PDF PDF File 21-09-2006 2:52:46 ...

So tomorrow I'll try the one without the Instantcake iso in it and see what happens.


----------



## ronack

Oh my, I tried re downloading the zipper and compared the zipper_isomaker.bat file with what I have and low and behold they are way different. I must have somehow gotten an old build. I bet things will go a might smoother now. I'll let you all know tomorrow after I try this new CD build.


----------



## dsmith123

SteelersFan said:


> Follow #5 in this thread. :up:


I followed the thread and found something regarding a problem with NCID v.65 so I upgraded to v.66. I still haven't had any luck getting things to work. I was able to figure out what changes needed to be done on DTiVo #2 to make it be just a client and to look at DTiVo #1 as the server.

I'll have to attack it a bit more and see what's up. So far, I've left the config files pretty much alone other than making #2 look to #1 as the NCID server.


----------



## ronack

Update

Well it seems to be running a bit different now however I can't seem to mount the CDROM. I don't know if it's the Dell PC or what. 

Thanks for all the help but the saga isn't over just yet. I think I'm a victim of Murphys Law.

I didn't have a lot of time to try it today so I'll try again tomorrow. Home office change our password requirements and 90% of my users couldn't log in.

Ron


----------



## jwells77

rbautch said:


> Try running superpatch again.


Thanks for the reply. I re-ran superpatch (ver 1.2) on both Tivos along with Set_MRV name but still no success. Again I can still Telnet, FTP and HMO both TIVOs they just cannot connect to each other. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JWThiers

jwells77 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I re-ran superpatch (ver 1.2) on both Tivos along with Set_MRV name but still no success. Again I can still Telnet, FTP and HMO both TIVOs they just cannot connect to each other. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Have you tried adding an entry for each of your tivo's in the /etc/hosts file? I had similar problems along with the slow NPL and when I fixed that per the wiki and added entries for my tivo's it went away.


----------



## SnoozeTime

Hi, I ran into a few problems that I haven't found answers to with a search. I upgraded my DVR80 DirecTivo to a 250gb Seagate drive on Sunday. I was starting to get some weird hiccups on my system occasionally, so I figured I had better do it. I just used the LBA48 4.04 with enhancements CD to do a copy from the old drive to the new one and had it transfer all the shows. It took it about 12 hours, but it seemed to transfer and complete fine.

I then put my Zipper CD in and ran it without any problems on the new drive. (The old drive was disconnected and will be stored.) The Zipper seemed to install fine. I then put the new HD in the Tivo and booted it up. I got a green screen saying it had a severe error to call this 800 number if it didn't restart in 3 hours. I knew this wasn't good and waited awhile, but finally decided I needed to download the Instant cake and get a new 6.2 image, as perhaps mine was corrupt. (I had not copied an image to my Zipper CD, I just let it use what was on my HD.) Well, I went and bought and downloaded that, got back to the Tivo and it was working! So, I didn't have to do anything. My plan had been to add the image from InstantCake to a new Zipper CD and re-run that on the drive. Since it was working though I didn't need to do that.

My wireless USB was even working and I was able to telnet in to the Tivo. I could not get the enhancements part of the Zipper to run though. I finally found that the rbautch file that actually has all the enhancements in it wasn't there, so I ftp'd that onto the unit and was then able to run the tweak.sh, and it seemed to properly install all the hacks. Not sure why I had to ftp that file to get it to work, as I know that was on my Zipper CD. Perhaps whatever severe error I had, caused the Tivo to lose it before I ran the enhancements, when it seemed to repair itself?

Well, everything has worked fairly well, but I noticed tonight that it didn't record a couple of season pass shows that air on local channels (House, and Standoff). Now I get the local channels, thats not the problem. What I noticed though is that it doesn't show my local channels when you bring up the 'view upcoming episodes' on a show info page like in the 'To Do List'. For instance House will not show my local channel there, it only shows upcoming episodes for the national networks in the 380's. Why is it not showing my locals? This will cause a problem with all of my local channel season passes. I can tell it to record the channel manually, but I 'll miss some that way. Any ideas??

Also, I've been in the Now Playing List a couple of times (I have folders turned on) and I will go into the Tivo Suggestions folder, when I try to exit back to the main list by hitting the left button on the remote or by hitting the List button, it takes me to a blank screen. I can key up and down, but there is nothing there and I can't select anything. I can go to Live TV, but I am unable to get to or watch anything from my Now Playing List. Hitting the List button will just bring up the blank screen with no show choices. Pretty scary... Luckily when this has happened, I have been able to restart the Tivo and then my shows are all back. I've had this happen a few times since the upgrade and it just seems to happen when I am exiting the Tivo Suggestions folders sometimes, but not always.

Any help with this would be appreciated. Thanks for reading this.

ST


----------



## JWThiers

It does take a few days for the guide data to repopulate. I think I've read up to 48 hours, Other things you can check in the mean time is are your locals on the channels you receive list? You could also Call 1800directv (1-800-347-3288) and access extension 721 which will reenable the channels. I know you can receive them but it can't hurt either.


----------



## Cure

I zippered my old HDVR2 last year and used the existing image; it worked great. Now I'm thinking about the HR10-250 with 6.3. If you download the 3.1.5f image and use it, does the Zipper overwrite the recordings?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Dcieslin

Probably not in the correct thread but hopefully someone will point me in the right direction. I am getting the following warning in one of the TWP logs, " EXT2-fs Warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2FSck is recommended"
Being a novice to all of this, I am not sure this is something of which I should be concerned.
I apolgize for my ignorance and wholeheartedly appreciate the help.


----------



## JWThiers

Dcieslin said:


> Probably not in the correct thread but hopefully someone will point me in the right direction. I am getting the following warning in one of the TWP logs, " EXT2-fs Warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2FSck is recommended"
> Being a novice to all of this, I am not sure this is something of which I should be concerned.
> I apolgize for my ignorance and wholeheartedly appreciate the help.


You are right this is the wrong thread for that question, The right direction is the NEW THREAD button at the top of the forum.

BTW that looks like the warning you get when you change from read only to read write.


----------



## Dcieslin

Thanks for the response JWThiers. A new thread may not be necessary, you may have inadvertantly answered my question. Once again, many thanks!!


----------



## JWThiers

Darn I let it slip


----------



## Gunnyman

Cure said:


> I zippered my old HDVR2 last year and used the existing image; it worked great. Now I'm thinking about the HR10-250 with 6.3. If you download the 3.1.5f image and use it, does the Zipper overwrite the recordings?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Any time you install a new iamage, you will wipe recordings.


----------



## Finnstang

SnoozeTime said:


> Hi, I ran into a few problems that I haven't found answers to with a search. I upgraded my DVR80 DirecTivo to a 250gb Seagate drive on Sunday. I was starting to get some weird hiccups on my system occasionally, so I figured I had better do it. I just used the LBA48 4.04 with enhancements CD to do a copy from the old drive to the new one and had it transfer all the shows. It took it about 12 hours, but it seemed to transfer and complete fine.
> 
> I then put my Zipper CD in and ran it without any problems on the new drive. (The old drive was disconnected and will be stored.) The Zipper seemed to install fine. I then put the new HD in the Tivo and booted it up. I got a green screen saying it had a severe error to call this 800 number if it didn't restart in 3 hours. I knew this wasn't good and waited awhile, but finally decided I needed to download the Instant cake and get a new 6.2 image, as perhaps mine was corrupt. (I had not copied an image to my Zipper CD, I just let it use what was on my HD.) Well, I went and bought and downloaded that, got back to the Tivo and it was working! So, I didn't have to do anything. My plan had been to add the image from InstantCake to a new Zipper CD and re-run that on the drive. Since it was working though I didn't need to do that.
> 
> My wireless USB was even working and I was able to telnet in to the Tivo. I could not get the enhancements part of the Zipper to run though. I finally found that the rbautch file that actually has all the enhancements in it wasn't there, so I ftp'd that onto the unit and was then able to run the tweak.sh, and it seemed to properly install all the hacks. Not sure why I had to ftp that file to get it to work, as I know that was on my Zipper CD. Perhaps whatever severe error I had, caused the Tivo to lose it before I ran the enhancements, when it seemed to repair itself?
> 
> Well, everything has worked fairly well, but I noticed tonight that it didn't record a couple of season pass shows that air on local channels (House, and Standoff). Now I get the local channels, thats not the problem. What I noticed though is that it doesn't show my local channels when you bring up the 'view upcoming episodes' on a show info page like in the 'To Do List'. For instance House will not show my local channel there, it only shows upcoming episodes for the national networks in the 380's. Why is it not showing my locals? This will cause a problem with all of my local channel season passes. I can tell it to record the channel manually, but I 'll miss some that way. Any ideas??
> 
> *Also, I've been in the Now Playing List a couple of times (I have folders turned on) and I will go into the Tivo Suggestions folder, when I try to exit back to the main list by hitting the left button on the remote or by hitting the List button, it takes me to a blank screen. I can key up and down, but there is nothing there and I can't select anything. I can go to Live TV, but I am unable to get to or watch anything from my Now Playing List. Hitting the List button will just bring up the blank screen with no show choices. Pretty scary... Luckily when this has happened, I have been able to restart the Tivo and then my shows are all back. I've had this happen a few times since the upgrade and it just seems to happen when I am exiting the Tivo Suggestions folders sometimes, but not always.
> *
> Any help with this would be appreciated. Thanks for reading this.
> 
> ST


There are lots of threads about this and probably answers to it within this thread as well. It is usually called "empty NPL" if you want to try to search for answers. Also, I believe there is something about this in the Zipper wiki.


----------



## SnoozeTime

JWThiers - Thanks. I checked it today, and now my locals are showing up in the 'view upcoming episodes' screen. So my SP shows in the to do list seem to now be showing up like they will record ok. Hope this is alright now and doesn't happen again. Maybe something from after the upgrade hadn't totally reset the locals into all the guide data yet? I went ahead and also called the 800 number and punched in the 721 like you suggested a little bit ago, even though it appears to be correct now. Thanks.

Finnstang -



> There are lots of threads about this and probably answers to it within this thread as well. It is usually called "empty NPL" if you want to try to search for answers. Also, I believe there is something about this in the Zipper wiki.


Thanks for the tip, but I did a number of searches including your suggestion of "empty NPL" and did not find anything about this on the forum. I did find something from the Zipper Wiki, like you mentioned.



> Blank entries in the "Now Playing List"
> 
> * This is occurs when DNS doesn't work. Your Tivo is trying to resolve the names of any other Tivo(s) (for HMO/MRV). Once it finally fails, your Now Playing List is properly displayed.
> 
> * Resolution:
> o The /etc/nsswitch.conf file determines what services are used to handle different tasks, including DNS. The default entry for resolving names is:
> + hosts: files dns
> # This means that to resolve a name, your tivo will look to the /etc/hosts file, and if that fails, it will then try your DNS.
> o If you delete the DNS entry, then it will only use the /etc/hosts file, and will never use DNS. However, this also means that you will not be able to resolve names other than your other Tivo(s), so you won't be able to use wget to download files for the latest enhancement script for example. That should be fine for most folks, since you really have no need to resolve names at all. Your options:
> 
> 1. (Preferred) Set a valid DNS that will resolve names quickly. This requires your router to be connected to the Internet, and will allow you to use wget for downloads. This requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf, only /etc/resolv.conf.
> 2. Set a valid DNS, and also add your other tivo IP addresses to /etc/hosts. This eliminates the need to have your router connected to the Internet, since it will look to the hosts file first before it tries to resolve names with DNS. This will keep the Now Playing List from getting slow, but if you want to use wget downloads, you'll need to connect your router to the Internet.
> 3. Set your DNS to 0.0.0.0 so DNS requests fail quickly within /etc/resolv.conf. This will keep your NPL from being slow, but will prevent wget and other downloads. This also requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf.
> 
> * There's a few more combinations that should work fine, but this gives you an idea of what you're trying to achieve...quick failure or quick resolution.
> 
> * This was comprised from a couple of postings from rbautch, dnemec123, and dealjake.


I'm not sure if this is what is going on with mine or not, I will have to research this some more.

Thanks everyone for the help and to Rbautch, Gunnyman, etc., for their work and help with all the hacks, etc.

ST


----------



## Ferrd

Hopefully someone can help me...

I have a HR10-250 that I just zippered. I bought the Linksys USB200M, plugged it in and booted the Tivo for the first time. While the Tivo came up fine, I have no link on the NIC card. I noticed that the USB200M is a Version 2.1... Does this matter? Also, I did exactly as instructed, but I noticed that I'm running the 3.1.5 software, and not 6.3..is that correct?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Lord Vader

If you want 6.3a, you'll need to run The Slicer, assuming, of course, that the 3.1.5f image you currently have has the 6.3a slices with it. (Instantcake 3.1.5f Special Edition has this.)


----------



## Ferrd

I do have the SE edition, but until I can get connected via the network...I'm pretty much dead in the water


----------



## ttodd1

Get/make yourself a serial cable.


----------



## Ferrd

Understood, however I still would like the network card to work... Any ideas on why I have no link?


----------



## rbautch

Ferrd said:


> Hopefully someone can help me...
> 
> I have a HR10-250 that I just zippered. I bought the Linksys USB200M, plugged it in and booted the Tivo for the first time. While the Tivo came up fine, I have no link on the NIC card. I noticed that the USB200M is a Version 2.1... Does this matter? Also, I did exactly as instructed, but I noticed that I'm running the 3.1.5 software, and not 6.3..is that correct?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Never heard of version 2.1, but it's possible it's likely not compatible with the backported drivers installed by the Zipper.


----------



## dsmith123

SnoozeTime said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I did a number of searches including your suggestion of "empty NPL" and did not find anything about this on the forum. I did find something from the Zipper Wiki, like you mentioned.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what is going on with mine or not, I will have to research this some more.
> 
> ST


SnoozeTime,

I ran into the same problem and did lots of searching as well. I did find the same information and some of it was helpful. You can basically take two approaches to quickly resolve the problem (there are more listed that you found but I found the first of the following more helpful).

1. Change your DNS settings to point to 127.0.0.1. You won't be able to get to the Internet for additional downloads on the DVR but in general that shouldn't matter. You can always change the DNS settings again when you need to. (TiVoWebPlus is a good thing here).

2. I asked a few times to figure out how to fix my hosts files since the basic entries I made just didn't seem to cut it. If you want to do this option, enter the name of your other Tivo with the domain 'localdomain' appended. Here's an example.

tivo1 = fr-tivo
tivo2 = lr-tivo

In my hosts file, I put:

192.168.1.31 fr-tivo.localdomain
192.168.1.32 lr-tivo.localdomain

The ".localdomain" is appended during the searches automatically (thanks to resolve.conf. This should clean it up.


----------



## SnoozeTime

dsmith123 - Thank you, I changed the DNS setting in TivoWebPlus to 127.0.0.1 (mine was at 4.2.2.2) and I have not been able to cause anymore blank screens by going into the Tivo Suggestions folder and then going back to the NPL. It seems good!

The number 2 option you gave is a little above me right now, as I don't feel that comfortable editing the files on the Tivo. Afraid I might not save something in Unix or whatever, etc.

I also really don't understand what the different DNS numbers point to. The 127.0.0.1 is a familiar one that I've seen before and I guess is on the local network? I don't know what 4.2.2.2 is or the troubleshooting FAQ suggested just using 0.0.0.0 to make it fail quickly. Why would I have the problem when at 4.2.2.2 and not with what I changed it to? Just trying to understand it a little.

I guess I don't really need it to have internet access anyway. Where I am, I only get dial-up and don't have it shared on my network and it probably wouldn't even be a good ideal to do so I don't imagine. They are just fixing (supposedly) to get EVDO cell service here next month though, and I am hoping to maybe set-up my home network to use the EVDO broadband cellphone service.

I have a couple of other DTivo units, but don't have them hacked or on the network, and don't imagine I will mess with them in the near future. I would like to be able to run TivoServer ( I guess that's the best thing to use?) though on my PC to be able to backup and send shows to the Tivo that is hacked occasionally. I haven't messed with it too much, and am still trying to figure out how to get it going. I guess I need to read some threads on it.

The TivoWebPlus seems to basically work, but I have noticed it gives an internal server error if I changed the theme, but then if I went back to the main page the theme would be changed. This happened every time on it, but didn't seem to cause a problem. I know this also seemed to happen on another thing or two but can't remember right now just what they were. I haven't read much on it either though, and will need to go through the threads on it.

Everything is working pretty good though. Thanks for the help.

ST


----------



## ttodd1

SnoozeTime said:


> Where I am, I only get dial-up ....


This would be why the 4.2.2.2 did not work.


----------



## JWThiers

SnoozeTime said:


> I also really don't understand what the different DNS numbers point to. The 127.0.0.1 is a familiar one that I've seen before and I guess is on the local network? I don't know what 4.2.2.2 is or the troubleshooting FAQ suggested just using 0.0.0.0 to make it fail quickly. Why would I have the problem when at 4.2.2.2 and not with what I changed it to? Just trying to understand it a little.
> 
> I guess I don't really need it to have internet access anyway. Where I am, I only get dial-up and don't have it shared on my network and it probably wouldn't even be a good ideal to do so I don't imagine. They are just fixing (supposedly) to get EVDO cell service here next month though, and I am hoping to maybe set-up my home network to use the EVDO broadband cellphone service.ST


DNS or Domain Name System is kind of like a phonebook that associates Domain Names (e.g. cnn.com) with an IP address (e.g. 209.175.45.12 - not the actual IP). This makes it easier for humans to remember. Every domain has its own unique IP. The Master copies of all the Domain Name System is maintained on a few computers (I think 16 but I could be wrong) located around the world, but copies of parts of it are maintained at other places such as your ISP, your ISP's provider, Internet backbone locations etc. So when you want to go to a web site like cnn.com for example your computer (or tivo) looks first to see if it has that information in its hosts file (the file you also could have edited), if it does not have it, it checks with the DNS address set up for your network (usually your router IF it is connected to the internet or your ISP). If they don't have it they check with their provider and on up to the Maser DNS servers. That is where some of the amount of time it takes to find a web site comes from looking up the IP address. There are some special IP address's and ranges that are reserved for special things. 192.168.xxx.xxx is an example, it can be used only for local networks and is not routable over the wider internet. another special address is 127.0.0.1, that is an internal loopback function for your NIC and every Network Card has this function. That is why if you are troubleshooting network problems one of the first things you should do is ping 127.0.0.1. If that doesn't work it means your NIC is not working and the problem is internal to the card. next you would ping the actual assigned IP, that checks the external function of the card.

So you understand what you did and why you did it, in essence what you did by changing your DNS to 127.0.0.1 is say that the DNS server is internal to your card so the DNS server is found and connected to very fast (If your card is working). It wont resolve any DNS because it doesn't actually have that information but you could connect to it. Setting it to 0.0.0.0 works because it is an invalid IP and fails immediately.The /etc/nsswitch.conf file tells the tivo in what order to look for DNS services, by default the entry is hosts: files DNS, meaning first look at the hosts file on your tivo then look at the DNS server. In your situation, i.e. on a dialup that is not shared out to the network (in essence not connected to the internet at all for your tivo), another solution would have been to edit /etc/nsswitch.conf to remove the DNS from that file that way it would never look for a DNS server.

For what it's worth the way you did it (changing to 127.0.0.1) was probably the best solution this way you can easily add an actual DNS ip address if you ever do get a full time connection.

The reason 4.2.2.2 did not work is because it was on your network and the Tivo could not "see" that address. The delay is tivo waiting for the connection attempt to time out.



> The number 2 option you gave is a little above me right now, as I don't feel that comfortable editing the files on the Tivo. Afraid I might not save something in Unix or whatever, etc.


As long as you edit on the tivo with joe or vi that won't ever be a problem. The only problem that you would really have to worry about is the change that you make has "unexpected results".



> I have a couple of other DTivo units, but don't have them hacked or on the network, and don't imagine I will mess with them in the near future. I would like to be able to run TivoServer ( I guess that's the best thing to use?) though on my PC to be able to backup and send shows to the Tivo that is hacked occasionally. I haven't messed with it too much, and am still trying to figure out how to get it going. I guess I need to read some threads on it.


Tivoserver sends content to your tivo, not extract from them.



> The TivoWebPlus seems to basically work, but I have noticed it gives an internal server error if I changed the theme, but then if I went back to the main page the theme would be changed. This happened every time on it, but didn't seem to cause a problem. I know this also seemed to happen on another thing or two but can't remember right now just what they were. I haven't read much on it either though, and will need to go through the threads on it.


Sounds like you need to change your tivo to read/write mode not read only. Telnet in and type "rw". When you are done with changes enter "ro".


----------



## kakoehler

I just applied the ZIPPER to a new 160GB Maxtor hard drive and everything went smoothly. When I install it in my TCD240140 it just sits there with the "Welcome. Powering up..." screen.
If I listen to the drive booting up it runs for about a minute, shuts down for a while and then starts booting again and does this over and over again. I've waited for 20 minutes. 
I haven't removed the drive that came in the TIVO, I just unplugged the power and ribbon cable from it and plugged them into the new Maxtor DiamondMax 20 
160 GB* PATA 60160V0 STM3160812A.
Is something wrong ????? Any ideas?


----------



## Langree

Didya check the Master/Slave/CS setting?


----------



## SteelersFan

kakoehler said:


> I just applied the ZIPPER to a new 160GB Maxtor hard drive and everything went smoothly. When I install it in my *TCD240140* it just sits there with the "Welcome. Powering up..." screen.
> If I listen to the drive booting up it runs for about a minute, shuts down for a while and then starts booting again and does this over and over again. I've waited for 20 minutes.
> I haven't removed the drive that came in the TIVO, I just unplugged the power and ribbon cable from it and plugged them into the new Maxtor DiamondMax 20
> 160 GB* PATA 60160V0 STM3160812A.
> *Is something wrong ????? * Any ideas?


Yes, this:


Code:


WORKS ON THE FOLLOWING TIVOS
Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R,
SIR-S4120R
Phillips HR10-250


----------



## kakoehler

SteelersFan said:


> Yes, this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> WORKS ON THE FOLLOWING TIVOS
> Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
> Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
> RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
> Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R,
> SIR-S4120R
> Phillips HR10-250


Steelers Fan. Are you saying that ZIPPER will not work on a standalone TIVO?
It asks for my product code numbers and I reply 240 and I was under the assumption that it worked on all TIVO series 1 and 2 models.


----------



## Rhughes

kakoehler said:


> Steelers Fan. Are you saying that ZIPPER will not work on a standalone TIVO?
> It asks for my product code numbers and I reply 240 and I was under the assumption that it worked on all TIVO series 1 and 2 models.


The first line of the instructions states that it is for the Series 2 DirecTivo except for the R10. That excludes all standalones.


----------



## kakoehler

After plugging in the original hard drive again and powering up the TIVO after trying the ZIPPERed drive I got a reboot during power up and it said it was applying a Service Update. When it finished, it said it updated the system and applied the update. How can this be, the unit is not connected to a phone line or a wired or wireless connection. 
Did something get changed in memory on the board and request an update be applied that already existed on the old hard drive?


----------



## kakoehler

Rhughes said:


> The first line of the instructions states that it is for the Series 2 DirecTivo except for the R10. That excludes all standalones.


Well then, is there something I can use on my TCD240140 to get the same results as the ZIPPER?


----------



## rpdre1

I think I remember rbautch saying that the Zipper DOES support standalones.


Also, reading through zipper.sh it does seem to support SAs.


----------



## JWThiers

kakoehler said:


> Well then, is there something I can use on my TCD240140 to get the same results as the ZIPPER?


First you would have to get back to get back to a stock software configuration. I assume you have an image for a SA series 2 tivo. Then you have to ask what do I want to be able to do? MOST people who have a DirecTv tivo Hack them to enable MRV, HMO and to be able to transfer and copy to DVD's content (AKA extraction which can NOT be discussed here) and to get some method to remotely setup recordings etc. IIRC the only thing that a stock SA tivo can't do is MRV to a hacked DiercTv Tivo (hacked ones can). Everything else on that list of MOST COMMON Reason to Hack you DTivo is already available on a stock SA Tivo.

Having said that if you still want to HACK your SA I don't think that there is a FREE product like zipper specifically for SA's, but everything you need is freely available.

There is a 15 year old that is hacking an SA tivo and has been asking a lot of questions around and rather than rehashing a lot that he has already asked and has been answered in other threads I'll point you to one of his threads and you can search for others he has started for some clues as to where to start. it will also keep non zipper stuff out of the zipper thread. Here is his first thread, he has also started others with some questions, just do a search.


----------



## kakoehler

Thanks JWT. Right off the bat, I want to be able to manually record on my unsubscribed TIVO, so if there is something I can do quickly to get that I would be appreciative. Other things I can wait for until I find them like Networking this TIVO with the subscribed one I also have.


----------



## JWThiers

kakoehler said:


> Thanks JWT. Right off the bat, I want to be able to manually record on my unsubscribed TIVO, so if there is something I can do quickly to get that I would be appreciative. Other things I can wait for until I find them like Networking this TIVO with the subscribed one I also have.


Unless it is a series 1 that had that capability to begin with what you want is considered Theft of Service and is not tolerated here.


----------



## ronack

Meant to get back earlier, I don't know if it's the Dell PC or what but the zipper disc seemed to work but I couldn't mount the CDRom. I tried several then I got busy at work and just gave up for now. I want to try this on an different PC later.


----------



## CopyCat

Any last minute tips before I do my HR10-250 ? I have 2 Phillips DSR7000 running zippered for months and I am about to do the HR10-250 I just picked up at ebay. 500GB should do me well. I purchased the ISO and also Slicer and believe I am ready to set up the new hard drive, but thought it might be worth the question >> Any last minute tips before I do my HR10-250 ?



Bummer, new Athlon X2 is causing Kernel panic : Time to dig out the old 600MHZ Intel


----------



## ttodd1

rpdre1 said:


> I think I remember rbautch saying that the Zipper DOES support standalones.
> 
> Also, reading through zipper.sh it does seem to support SAs.


Please show that post...


----------



## kkluba

Guys, Gurus,

I need your help. I've recently added two Seagate DB35's (750mb) to my HR10-250 and they work great. I have it apart again this time to add networking. I've read a ton and am following Dr.Derek Smooth guide which makes it easy or so I thought. Here is my problem:

I'm using the killhdinitrd on the PTVUpgrade CD V11.1c and get the following errors:

After first try -
"no exploit found for this kernel"

After 2nd try - 
"Fatal: invalid px header"

Do I have to manually copy a kernel? Is there something wrong with the version of killhdinitrd ?


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> I think I remember rbautch saying that the Zipper DOES support standalones.
> 
> Also, reading through zipper.sh it does seem to support SAs.


The code is there for standalones, but I'm not officially announcing or supporting it until I test it with a few different types of standalones. Anyone is welcome to experiment and report results. Unlike Dtivos, standalones require periodic maintenance when new software is released, which is pretty frequently. This maintenance involves performing a slice upgrade. If you don't update the software, Tivo will cut off your guide data.


----------



## SteelersFan

rpdre1 said:


> I think I remember rbautch saying that the Zipper DOES support standalones.
> 
> Also, reading through zipper.sh it does seem to support SAs.


I believe the Enhancement script works on hacked SAs.


----------



## SnoozeTime

-JWThiers , Thanks again for the help and the lesson on DNS. I already knew some of this, but that helped explain what was going on better and what the 127.0.0.1 was pointing to. There is certainly a lot about networking I don't know.



> Sounds like you need to change your tivo to read/write mode not read only. Telnet in and type "rw". When you are done with changes enter "ro".


Does this mean that you have to telnet in before using TivoWebPlus for a number of things? Is there harm if you leave it at rw. Might this cause you to lose hacks or worse? It seems like there would be a way that you wouldn't need to telnet that often.

I am more familiar with ftp, and when I was having trouble running tweaks.sh, I found that I was missing the rbautch file that had all the enhancements from the /hacks folder. I was unable to copy it into the hacks folder because the chmod would not allow writes and I could not seem to change the chmod values of folders using CuteFTP. So I finally copied all the hack folder files and the rbautch file to the /tmp folder off the root (since this was at 777) of the Tivo and was then able to telnet and run it. Hope this was okay to do? I see all the files that I copied to the /tmp folder when I did that are gone now and there are other files there now. I guess the Tivo did that. I don't guess that is a problem as I suppose they were just for the install and I still have them in /hacks folder. Could I have just typed "rw" at the bash prompt to have allowed the copying the rbautch file to the /hacks folder?

When typing "rw or "ro", you can just do that at the root of the bash prompt or do you need to go to a particular folder or does it matter?

Thank you
ST


----------



## JWThiers

SnoozeTime said:


> Does this mean that you have to telnet in before using TivoWebPlus for a number of things? Is there harm if you leave it at rw. Might this cause you to lose hacks or worse? It seems like there would be a way that you wouldn't need to telnet that often.


I'm hesitant to to mention the easy tool that MANY know does this because it also gives very access to to other things that you can then easily change and accidentally really muck up your system. *So my answer to the really newbie types is do it the long way and go in with telnet to make changes to your system from there learn to use joe and vi to edit files from telnet. That is an important skill to have when you do muck it up.* I am relatively new to this also and most (99.9%) of what TWP does you don't need rw access. Of course you could add modules that may need rw access, but if you get to that point you will probably be ready for the tool anyway. Or if the module is done right takes care of it already. Once you have TWP setup with themes you probably wont need rw in TWP anyway. How often do you plan on changing themes?

Anyway I'll tell you the tool but *use it at your own risk. Warning sent* if you muck up things its your problem. HACKMAN has a function to enable rw from TWP. Hackman is meant to make it easy to, well..., manage hacks. Unfortunately It makes it easy for people who don't know what they are doing get get very easy access to critical system files. You really bork something there and you might be pulling you drive and starting from scratch.* IF you aren't sure of what you are doing DON'T DO IT!!!* So you have been warned. This is why hackman is NOT included in a zipper install.



> I am more familiar with ftp, and when I was having trouble running tweaks.sh, I found that I was missing the rbautch file that had all the enhancements from the /hacks folder. I was unable to copy it into the hacks folder because the chmod would not allow writes and I could not seem to change the chmod values of folders using CuteFTP. So I finally copied all the hack folder files and the rbautch file to the /tmp folder off the root (since this was at 777) of the Tivo and was then able to telnet and run it. Hope this was okay to do? I see all the files that I copied to the /tmp folder when I did that are gone now and there are other files there now. I guess the Tivo did that. I don't guess that is a problem as I suppose they were just for the install and I still have them in /hacks folder. Could I have just typed "rw" at the bash prompt to have allowed the copying the rbautch file to the /hacks folder?
> 
> When typing "rw or "ro", you can just do that at the root of the bash prompt or do you need to go to a particular folder or does it matter?


You couldn't ftp probably because you needed to enable rw. you can type it anywhere and it affects the entire drive (I think?). It is highly recommended to set ro when done with your edits. This helps prevent accidental write to the drive.

BTW another potentially useful tidbit is the rw and ro are allias's kind of like macros or shortcuts.

rw is the same as typing



Code:


mount -o remount,rw /

ro is the same as typing



Code:


mount -o remount,ro /

Another important alias the zipper sets up is "author", it opens your default text editor with the /etc/rc.d.rc.sysinit.author file (AKA author file) ready to edit.


----------



## kkluba

kkluba said:


> Guys, Gurus,
> 
> I need your help. I've recently added two Seagate DB35's (750mb) to my HR10-250 and they work great. I have it apart again this time to add networking. I've read a ton and am following Dr.Derek Smooth guide which makes it easy or so I thought. Here is my problem:
> 
> I'm using the killhdinitrd on the PTVUpgrade CD V11.1c and get the following errors:
> 
> After first try -
> "no exploit found for this kernel"
> 
> After 2nd try -
> "Fatal: invalid px header"
> 
> Do I have to manually copy a kernel? Is there something wrong with the version of killhdinitrd ?


Can anyone help here? I'm on 6.3a. Does killhdinitrd not yet work with 6.3a? Is there a kernel I should use just be using to replace the exisiting one?


----------



## JWThiers

kkluba said:


> Can anyone help here? I'm on 6.3a. Does killhdinitrd not yet work with 6.3a? Is there a kernel I whouls just be using to replace the exisiting one?


This is the Zipper Support Thread. This isn't a zipper question. You might get more faster response in a new thread. Or you could look thru the "upgrading your hacked hr10-250 to 6.3" thread. Or you could google "killhdinitrd" and find its support page and see what it is compatible with...

Sorry to be short but while your question might be very loosely related it isn't directly related and may require more than a quick 1 post reply to fix. This thread is big enough that it can be difficult to find information so it doesn't need extra traffic for things not directly concerning the main topic, zipper support.


----------



## kkluba

thanks


----------



## JWThiers

Good luck.


----------



## GT3NE1

Wow, this is a huge thread. I am finally looking at making this mod on my DSR704. Can anyone tell me what the latest Tivo software version is for the DSR 704? Right now I am running 6.2-01-2-301 and haven't made a call for like 405 days or something. Is there a newer version. Should I upgrade before I install the zipper? 

Thanks, 

GT3NE1


----------



## ForrestB

GT3NE1,
You've got the latest Tivo software. I suggest making a backup image on a FAT32 drive using MFSTools 2 before you install the Zipper - in case something goes wrong during the install.


----------



## JWThiers

ForrestB said:


> GT3NE1,
> You've got the latest Tivo software. I suggest making a backup image on a FAT32 drive using MFSTools 2 before you install the Zipper - in case something goes wrong during the install.


Or buy InstantCake from DVRUpgrade.com for $20


----------



## GT3NE1

Thanks guys,

I just decided to give it a try. Works great! Just running through all the new goodies I have now.

Nice script!

GT3NE1


----------



## SnoozeTime

> Anyway I'll tell you the tool but use it at your own risk. Warning sent if you muck up things its your problem. HACKMAN has a function to enable rw from TWP. Hackman is meant to make it easy to, well..., manage hacks. Unfortunately It makes it easy for people who don't know what they are doing get get very easy access to critical system files. You really bork something there and you might be pulling you drive and starting from scratch. IF you aren't sure of what you are doing DON'T DO IT!!! So you have been warned. This is why hackman is NOT included in a zipper install.


- JWThiers, thanks again for your help. I had read a little bit about Hackman, but didn't realize it wasn't in the Zipper. I was thinking it was suppose to have menu items in the TWP that I just hadn't turned on or something. I'll look into it in the future if I see a need. Yeah, I don't need to change themes. That is just where I first noticed a problem. They still changed though, even though rw wasn't set. It just gave me a error page first then I went back to the main page and the theme would be switched..

I just tested the rw on a telnet at the bash prompt and then went to TWP and changed the theme. No errors.  I then changed it back to ro. Good to know that it was something simple like that and not something corrupt on my Tivo.

Thanks to everyone for the help and the great scripts to do all of this!

ST


----------



## JWThiers

SnoozeTime said:


> Yeah, I don't need to change themes. That is just where I first noticed a problem. They still changed though, even though rw wasn't set. It just gave me a error page first then I went back to the main page and the theme would be switched.


The next weekly reboot the theme would have changed back, because it couldn't write to the config file.


----------



## dlmcmurr

JW & ST,

I lieu of using Hackman or telent to remount as rw, TWP 1.3.1 now supports remount. Look at SysAdmin > Remount. Just like the other ways, it stays until you change it back or reboot.

Too many ways to do the same thing. Reminds me of Windows.  

Dave


----------



## Gargoyle557

rbautch said:


> Never heard of version 2.1, but it's possible it's likely not compatible with the backported drivers installed by the Zipper.


I just completed upgrading both my DTivos (SD-DVR40 & SD-DVR80) to 320GB HDs with the zipper and my new Linksys USB200M V2.1 units worked perfectly. In fact they have the same VendorID and ProductID as what is listed for the USB200M V2 units. Just wanted to report that the new V2.1s are compatible.

BTW Great work on the scripts Gunny and rbautch! Thanks!


----------



## TheMerk

Da Goon said:


> If you just ran the Zipper, then disconnect the phone line and forget about it unless you want it connnected for caller ID. A zippered tivo no longer needs to connect to tivo via the phone line. It will run fakecall.tcl on a regualr basis to trick the tivo into thinking it has called home. The zipper also changes some settings on your tivo to actually prevent it from calling home.


Can somebody please verify this? I am a DIRECTV employee, and recently the corporate gestapo has flagged my account because my DirecTiVo units aren't dialing in. Essentially, they've told me that they need to dial in, or I have to get R15's.

I've been trying for a few days to get my TiVo's to work with Vonage, a hard task to do in the first place, let alone if the Zipper is preventing it from happening at all.


----------



## Lord Vader

I've got Vonage, too, and I'll be damned if I'm going to hook up lines to all my TIVOs! I've got something like 8 of them spread around many rooms and don't need to worry about phone lines to all of them.


----------



## Gunnyman

zipper prevents the tivo call from happening, the dtv call is likely being hampered by Vonage


----------



## TheMerk

Gunnyman said:


> zipper prevents the tivo call from happening, the dtv call is likely being hampered by Vonage


I think my problem is that the Phone Settings page has the *70, *99, etc stuff on it, along with the dial prefix for the 212 number, from back when I was originally trying to get the DTiVos to dial in. Unfortunately, because of the Zipper, I can't get a successful test call to go through, so I can't ever get rid of those settings. When the DTiVo tries to do the call to it's DirecTV mothership it uses at least some of those settings, like call prefix and such, which just make it call the 212 Vonage number!

I'm going to reimage a spare 80 GB drive that I've got lying around to see if a fresh install will call through sans Zipper. At least that would tell me if my prblem was Vonage or Zipper related.


----------



## kakoehler

SteelersFan said:


> I believe the Enhancement script works on hacked SAs.


When you say "hacked" SAs, what do you mean. I've put Instantcake on and have 4.0.1B-02-2-240 installed and it boots up and I can manual record on the channels that came in the ISO. I don't care about Guide updates as I plan on manual record only. I just want to add networking, and if I can, add my channels without going through the Guided Setup and a phone/internet connect.


----------



## JWThiers

dlmcmurr said:


> JW & ST,
> 
> I lieu of using Hackman or telent to remount as rw, TWP 1.3.1 now supports remount. Look at SysAdmin > Remount. Just like the other ways, it stays until you change it back or reboot.
> 
> Too many ways to do the same thing. Reminds me of Windows.
> 
> Dave


I'll be its in 1.3.0 also. Its a newer module for a zipper install and I hadn't got around to fully exploring, thanks for the info.


----------



## JWThiers

kakoehler said:


> When you say "hacked" SAs, what do you mean.


That refers to having superpatch applied to your SA's.


> I've put Instantcake on and have 4.0.1B-02-2-240 installed and it boots up and I can manual record on the channels that came in the ISO. I don't care about Guide updates as I plan on manual record only.


Unless you have a series 1, I thought you had to have service to record.


> and if I can, add my channels without going through the Guided Setup and a phone/internet connect.


That is theft of service and is verbotten.


----------



## Da Goon

TheMerk said:


> I'm going to reimage a spare 80 GB drive that I've got lying around to see if a fresh install will call through sans Zipper. At least that would tell me if my prblem was Vonage or Zipper related.


That will work fine with vonage as long as you configure your dial-in menu appropriately. Probably your best bet too since you're an employee. Note though : the call you're attempting to make via menu is completely different than the one that D* wants you to make. Even if your screen says it was successful, that was not the call to D*, it was to Tivo. Order a ppv with your remote, then leave the line connected until the ppv shows on your bill. Then you'll know that it has called D*.


----------



## enemycombatant

I have a question about the zipper. If I do the required hardware modification on an R10, Would it be possible to use the zipper, so long as I use a hacked kernal that is known to work on s2.5 units then Copy this to the subdirectory called "zipper_tools"? Or just skip that step alltogether and null_initrd the original kernal in the R10? I apologize if this question has already been answered and I missed it, I'm new at this and just trying to figure out my options.


----------



## Redx

Hey I got a few question, I have a series 2 DT 649080. I have been trying to run zipper on it. 
Everytime I complete the script, I put it back in my TIVO and it starts to boot up, Then a Gray screen. I am guessing its not for my Tivo. Does anyone know what I can use to hack that model TIVO, and Do you know of any website that help with command. Like how to dycrypt encryption and turn off the firewall, stuff like that


----------



## Da Goon

Redx said:


> Hey I got a few question, I have a series 2 DT 649080. I have been trying to run zipper on it.
> Everytime I complete the script, I put it back in my TIVO and it starts to boot up, Then a Gray screen. I am guessing its not for my Tivo. Does anyone know what I can use to hack that model TIVO, and Do you know of any website that help with command. Like how to dycrypt encryption and turn off the firewall, stuff like that


The zipper will not work with your tivo. Before you will be able to do anything considered "hacking" with it, you will have to remove the prom chip from the motherboard, and replace it with a hacked one. As far as a helpful website or detailed guide to doing so, I don't believe there is one that is easily found (since this modification is not at all for the faint of heart). At least not here anyways.


----------



## TheMerk

Though not specifically Zipper related, I wanted to post the resolution to my problem posed earlier in this thread in case anyone ever stumbles across it in the future:

I re imaged a 80GB drive with 6.2, threw it in the TiVo and used the following phone settings:

Dial Prefix: 12122717103
Call Waiting Prefix: *70,*99
Tone/Pulse: Tone
Phone Avail: On
Dail Tone Det: Off

The DTiVo was able to successfully make a test call and the DVR Service call. When I checked the system at work I verified that the TiVo had called in to its' DirecTV Mothership. Yeah! No more Zipper for me, but at least I won't be stuck with R15s.


----------



## DaveSchott

I've been running 4 dTvios with these mods for almost a year. It's been awhile since I used mfs_ftp - when I tried to use it from one of my machines it failed. It looks like mfs_ftp was deleted off the machine somehow. Can someone shed some light on what might have happened and how to avoid having this happen again?


----------



## Da Goon

DaveSchott said:


> I've been running 4 dTvios with these mods for almost a year. It's been awhile since I used mfs_ftp - when I tried to use it from one of my machines it failed. It looks like mfs_ftp was deleted off the machine somehow. Can someone shed some light on what might have happened and how to avoid having this happen again?


If you had it installed in /var, then it got wiped along with everything else stored there. The tivo will do this from time to time when /var gets too full.


----------



## bigwang

First, let me just say thanks for all your hard work on the zipper and this massive thread.

I have a SD-DVR40 which I decided to add a larger drive to, and the zipper made it super easy.

However, I am having some problems getting it networked.
I have a Compaq HNW-200 USB 802.11b adapter.
(it is recognized as a "product 03eb 7603 Atmel AT76C503A-i3861 Adapter". It works fine with redhat)

Unlike some of the networking problems other people are having, my lights are up.

I can connect with the serial cable.

lsmods shows that the usb module is up, and that it's being used by vnetusba.

here's my ifconfig eth0:

bash-2.02# ifconfig
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:05:5D5:B9:6F
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

I configured my network settings when the hard drive was on my desktop.
And they show up correctly in the /etc/rc.d/rc.author file.

the IP I assigned it during config it is out of the range of DHCP of my router.

Anyone have an idea?

Also, something that would make this *a lot* easier to debug:
Is there a way for HyperTerm or TTERMPro to send a "control-break" to the tivo via
serial? For example, if I try to ping my router from the tivo, it won't connect, but I can't break out of it. In a linux box I would just hit control-C and it would drop me back to bash.
as it is now, I have to shut-down the tivo everytime to get the term back.


----------



## GAM

I have an original 40GB HDVR2 that has been upgraded once to 126 hours and zippered. The drive is a couple of years old and is showing signs of failing. I've transferred off all my recordings and tried to do a backup/restore without saving recordings. I've read the upgrade guides but when the new drive is booting the system hangs at the "Unleashed" screen. If I put the failing drive I'm making the backup from back in it boots fine. 

What is the correct command to perform the backup/restore?


----------



## JWThiers

bigwang said:


> First, let me just say thanks for all your hard work on the zipper and this massive thread.
> 
> I have a SD-DVR40 which I decided to add a larger drive to, and the zipper made it super easy.
> 
> However, I am having some problems getting it networked.
> I have a Compaq HNW-200 USB 802.11b adapter.
> (it is recognized as a "product 03eb 7603 Atmel AT76C503A-i3861 Adapter". It works fine with redhat)
> 
> Unlike some of the networking problems other people are having, my lights are up.
> 
> I can connect with the serial cable.
> 
> lsmods shows that the usb module is up, and that it's being used by vnetusba.
> 
> here's my ifconfig eth0:
> 
> bash-2.02# ifconfig
> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:05:5D5:B9:6F
> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
> RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
> 
> I configured my network settings when the hard drive was on my desktop.
> And they show up correctly in the /etc/rc.d/rc.author file.
> 
> the IP I assigned it during config it is out of the range of DHCP of my router.
> 
> Anyone have an idea?
> 
> Also, something that would make this *a lot* easier to debug:
> Is there a way for HyperTerm or TTERMPro to send a "control-break" to the tivo via
> serial? For example, if I try to ping my router from the tivo, it won't connect, but I can't break out of it. In a linux box I would just hit control-C and it would drop me back to bash.
> as it is now, I have to shut-down the tivo everytime to get the term back.


Let me think on this a bit in the meantime can you ping the tivo from your pc? If not run "Angry IP scanner" from your pc and scan your entire subnet for the IP of your tivo.

about the ^c thing for serial, I have never tried from a serial connection but it works from an IP connection


----------



## bigwang

JWThiers said:


> Let me think on this a bit in the meantime can you ping the tivo from your pc? If not run "Angry IP scanner" from your pc and scan your entire subnet for the IP of your tivo.
> 
> about the ^c thing for serial, I have never tried from a serial connection but it works from an IP connection


I can't ping the tivo from any computer on my network. Angry IP only found the computers on my network.


----------



## JWThiers

bigwang said:


> I can't ping the tivo from any computer on my network. Angry IP only found the computers on my network.


That indicates that the tivo is not on that subnet. So you are going to need to serial in and redo the network settings. I just did this in another thread so a quick cut and paste

I can't telnet in to double check the file names so this is a rough idea. Find the directory that has network.tcl in it (I think it is /hacks), there is another script called either uninstall-network.tcl or network-uninstall.tcl (something to that effect). run the uninstall script then the install script again like this.



Code:


tivosh uninstall-network.tcl
tivosh network.tcl

Of course use the correct name for the uninstall script.

I'm gonna have to get the script names right and put this on the wiki.


----------



## bigwang

JWThiers said:


> That indicates that the tivo is not on that subnet. So you are going to need to serial in and redo the network settings. I just did this in another thread so a quick cut and paste
> 
> I can't telnet in to double check the file names so this is a rough idea. Find the directory that has network.tcl in it (I think it is /hacks), there is another script called either uninstall-network.tcl or network-uninstall.tcl (something to that effect). run the uninstall script then the install script again like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh uninstall-network.tcl
> tivosh network.tcl
> 
> Of course use the correct name for the uninstall script.
> 
> I'm gonna have to get the script names right and put this on the wiki.


here's the file names in my /enhancement folder:
network-delete.tcl
network.tcl

I ran network-delete.tcl

it told me that i should run net-launch.sh to reset them.

I ran network.tcl instead.

then i ran ifconfig to see if anything had changed.
it hadn't.
so i ran net-launch.sh.
and it asked me for the ip stuff.

here's the results:

The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.0.100
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is off
NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS

however, ipconfig still doesn't show an IP. and I can't ping.

How do I set the wireless parameters in MFS?


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> I have an original 40GB HDVR2 that has been upgraded once to 126 hours and zippered. The drive is a couple of years old and is showing signs of failing. I've transferred off all my recordings and tried to do a backup/restore without saving recordings. I've read the upgrade guides but when the new drive is booting the system hangs at the "Unleashed" screen. If I put the failing drive I'm making the backup from back in it boots fine.
> 
> What is the correct command to perform the backup/restore?


A little help, please?


----------



## JWThiers

bigwang said:


> here's the file names in my /enhancement folder:
> network-delete.tcl
> network.tcl
> 
> I ran network-delete.tcl
> 
> it told me that i should run net-launch.sh to reset them.
> 
> I ran network.tcl instead.
> 
> then i ran ifconfig to see if anything had changed.
> it hadn't.
> so i ran net-launch.sh.
> and it asked me for the ip stuff.
> 
> here's the results:
> 
> The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
> IP address is currently set to: 192.168.0.100
> Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.0.1
> Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
> DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
> DHCP is off
> NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS
> 
> however, ipconfig still doesn't show an IP. and I can't ping.
> 
> How do I set the wireless parameters in MFS?


From the /enhancements directory try:


Code:


tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl


----------



## JWThiers

GAM said:


> I have an original 40GB HDVR2 that has been upgraded once to 126 hours and zippered. The drive is a couple of years old and is showing signs of failing. I've transferred off all my recordings and tried to do a backup/restore without saving recordings. I've read the upgrade guides but when the new drive is booting the system hangs at the "Unleashed" screen. If I put the failing drive I'm making the backup from back in it boots fine.
> 
> What is the correct command to perform the backup/restore?


Not a zipper support question. Try reading hinsdale guide.


----------



## GAM

I did read the guides if you read my post. I've done these upgrades a lot but this one is not working and I thought it might have something to do with the zipper program. I don't think the zipper is the problem but since it is a zippered drive I though I would ask.


----------



## JWThiers

Just because the drive is zippered doesn't mean that every problem is a zipper problem. Your problem is Drive failing can't backup/restore. A new thread might be useful.


----------



## GAM

Did you even read my post? I said I didn't think the zipper was the problem but since new issues pop up I thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## tivoupgrade

GAM said:


> I did read the guides if you read my post. I've done these upgrades a lot but this one is not working and I thought it might have something to do with the zipper program. I don't think the zipper is the problem but since it is a zippered drive I though I would ask.


Sounds more like a problem with the procedure you used for making your backup or doing your restore; that does seem to be a lot more common than any that I know of the zipper introducing.

Might want to check through your steps and/or use whatever support mechanisms exist for the upgrade guide you are following; including creating a new thread asking for help (make sure you provide the details of what you did to ensure people have a better understanding of what you are asking).


----------



## GAM

I did provide the general details a few posts up and I did create a new thread in the upgrade forum but no had replied. I figured someone in this forum might be able to type out the commands rather quickly. I'm sorry to waste your time.


----------



## willardcpa

GAM said:


> I did provide the general details a few posts up and I did create a new thread in the upgrade forum but no had replied. I figured someone in this forum might be able to type out the commands rather quickly. I'm sorry to waste your time.


Nobody can "type out the commands rather quickly" for you. Primarily because you haven't indicated which guide you are following. They use slightly different commands. And JWT and Lou are correct. Your problem is not at all related to the fact that it is zippered. Try doing the backup/restore procedure again yourself. If you continue to have problems come back and indicate which commands you used then somebody can double check for you. 
I can attest to there being no problems with copying a zippered drive to a backup and then restoring it to other drives. I used this method to create two new zippered DTivos without any problems.


----------



## GAM

Again, I did not say it was a zipper problem. Please read all related posts before chastising.


----------



## willardcpa

GAM said:


> Again, I did not say it was a zipper problem. Please read all related posts before chastising.


I did read "all related posts". 
I didn't chastise you, yet. Just tried to point out that you are requesting something that is impossible - not knowing which guide you are using we can't tell you what commands to use, plain and simple. Like Lou said "(make sure you provide the details of what you did to ensure people have a better understanding of what you are asking)." You are asking for an answer when you haven't provided all of the details of the question yet.
And as JWT pointed out this thread is to provide support for the zipper. The chastising you are receiving is for trying to hijack it to support your problem, which as JWT pointed out should be in a new thread titles "Drive failing can't backup/restore."
It's not very polite to accuse someone of chastising and tell them to "read all related posts" when you have either not read all of the replies to your question, or chose to ignore them. All that will get you is ignored.


----------



## SteelersFan

GAM said:


> A little help, please?


Have you tried this to get the command line you need?


----------



## GAM

Yes, that is what I used and everything seemed to go as normal. I've done a bunch of these and never had this problem. If it is hanging at the "Unleashed" screen what could that be a sign of?
Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## Lord Vader

GAM said:


> ...what could that be a sign of?


User stupidity?

_SOMEone had to say it._


----------



## CopyCat

Any ideas on why after Telneting into a HR10-250 and running cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh and then rebooting I should lose networking ability, no lights on my wired adapter at all. This is my third zipper and I know the networking addresses were all correct as I teleneted into it before rebooting.


----------



## gsr

GAM said:


> Yes, that is what I used and everything seemed to go as normal. I've done a bunch of these and never had this problem. If it is hanging at the "Unleashed" screen what could that be a sign of?
> Thanks for your guidance.


For the nth time, what you're describing isn't even remotely related to the Zipper. Stop hijacking this thread, be patient, and wait for someone to reply in the other thread you said you started. This thread is already long enough, it doesn't need to get bogged down with unrelated stuff. Sheesh.


----------



## GAM

Lord Vader said:


> User stupidity?
> 
> _SOMEone had to say it._


Wow, I've been nothing but polite. If you look at this thread there are a lot of loosely related questions. I don't think name calling is necessary.


----------



## DaveSchott

Da Goon said:


> If you had it installed in /var, then it got wiped along with everything else stored there. The tivo will do this from time to time when /var gets too full.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought with the patches var would somehow get selectivley emptied instead of wipe & redefined.

Is there a version of mfs_ftp tha can work outside of var, and if so where can it be had?

I did reinstall it and I'm getting a message about a runaway process, maybe I'll need to pull the drive and rebuild.


----------



## Grentz

Ok, i just used the zipper on my DSR708 Directv Tivo.

I bought the $5 iso and used that, but did not use a software image (used my current one (6.2)) as i wanted to keep my shows and settings.

All seemed to go well and the zipper seemed to run fine on my PC (no errors or anything). Then i put the drive in the tivo and it booted, then restarted like it is supposed to. And now i can use it as normal (watch/record tv, play my recorded stuff, etc.)

The problem is that my network adapter (MS MN-510 Wifi) has the power light on but not the wireless link light.

Also, I have hooked up my serial cable to it and during boot at the end it looks like this:



Code:


/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found

rc.sysinit is complete
bash: no job control in this shell
bash-2.02# ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
....sending Done event
....sending Done event
!!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00fa4a18
Before = 0x00fa4a7b, After = 0x00fa4aa9

that command not found does not seem normal to me and the warning is a bit concerning to me. I also try to hit enter and it does not bring up the bash prompt (it just sits like that (I am using hyperterminal BTW)).

So right now I do not know what to do, I tried rezippering once and it just achieved the same thing...

Am I missing something?


----------



## JWThiers

GAM said:


> Wow, I've been nothing but polite. If you look at this thread there are a lot of loosely related questions. I don't think name calling is necessary.


I'll give you credit you are trying to be polite, But if you do read back To the other loosely related questions They are either answered in a post or 2, not making it practicle to waste a post to say start a new thread. Solved in PM's, or asked if the problem may be more complex requiring much exchange of information asked to start a new thread. This thread is ungainly enough already and that is with most of the posts actually used to support. So Please, start a new thread to ask your question which by your own admission is not related to zipper.


----------



## sk33t3r

GAM said:


> Wow, I've been nothing but polite. If you look at this thread there are a lot of loosely related questions. I don't think name calling is necessary.


GAM what happens with the stock image before zipper is installed? Does it boot up fine? I guess you cant make a image without zipper since you are making an image of the original drive that has zipper already installed. IF MFS doesnt work then you may have to use DD and another thing is your oringal drive could be hosed some how.


----------



## rbautch

DaveSchott said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought with the patches var would somehow get selectivley emptied instead of wipe & redefined.
> 
> Is there a version of mfs_ftp tha can work outside of var, and if so where can it be had?
> 
> I did reinstall it and I'm getting a message about a runaway process, maybe I'll need to pull the drive and rebuild.


One method is to put mfs_ftp in /enhancements/varhacks/hack (instead of /var/hack), then run the /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh script. This will create symlinks in /var/hack that point to the actual files in /enhancements. You may need to occasionally mount you root filesystem read-write when you're troubleshooting, so mfs-ftp is able to write it's logfile.


----------



## rbautch

CopyCat said:


> Any ideas on why after Telneting into a HR10-250 and running cd /hacks
> sh tweak.sh and then rebooting I should lose networking ability, no lights on my wired adapter at all. This is my third zipper and I know the networking addresses were all correct as I teleneted into it before rebooting.


What software are you running? What adapter? Did you answer "yes" to installing the usb 2.0 drivers? Try restoring the original drivers and see if that helps.


----------



## GAM

sk33t3r said:


> GAM what happens with the stock image before zipper is installed? Does it boot up fine? I guess you cant make a image without zipper since you are making an image of the original drive that has zipper already installed. IF MFS doesnt work then you may have to use DD and another thing is your oringal drive could be hosed some how.


Hey, sk33t3r thanks for asking, I will reply in the thread I started in the Upgrade forum so I don't get scolded again.


----------



## Grentz

Grentz said:


> Ok, i just used the zipper on my DSR708 Directv Tivo.
> 
> I bought the $5 iso and used that, but did not use a software image (used my current one (6.2)) as i wanted to keep my shows and settings.
> 
> All seemed to go well and the zipper seemed to run fine on my PC (no errors or anything). Then i put the drive in the tivo and it booted, then restarted like it is supposed to. And now i can use it as normal (watch/record tv, play my recorded stuff, etc.)
> 
> The problem is that my network adapter (MS MN-510 Wifi) has the power light on but not the wireless link light.
> 
> Also, I have hooked up my serial cable to it and during boot at the end it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found
> 
> rc.sysinit is complete
> bash: no job control in this shell
> bash-2.02# ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
> ....sending Done event
> ....sending Done event
> !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00fa4a18
> Before = 0x00fa4a7b, After = 0x00fa4aa9
> 
> that command not found does not seem normal to me and the warning is a bit concerning to me. I also try to hit enter and it does not bring up the bash prompt (it just sits like that (I am using hyperterminal BTW)).
> 
> So right now I do not know what to do, I tried rezippering once and it just achieved the same thing...
> 
> Am I missing something?


Anyone have any ideas?

I am going out of my mind looking for what to do!


----------



## rbautch

Grentz said:


> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I am going out of my mind looking for what to do!


Make sure that fakecall.tcl is installed somewhere in your path.


----------



## JWThiers

Grentz said:


> The problem is that my network adapter (MS MN-510 Wifi) has the power light on but not the wireless link light.
> 
> Am I missing something?


A quick scan of the compatible adapter list here and I don't see that model.


----------



## Grentz

rbautch said:


> Make sure that fakecall.tcl is installed somewhere in your path.


How would I go about doing that? I cannot get network access and I do not seem to be able to get serial access either.



JWThiers said:


> A quick scan of the compatible adapter list here and I don't see that model.


It is listed there:
product 045e 006e Microsoft MN-510


----------



## CopyCat

rbautch said:


> What software are you running? What adapter? Did you answer "yes" to installing the usb 2.0 drivers? Try restoring the original drivers and see if that helps.


PTVupgrade's 3.1.5f image with LBA48 and added the Slicer to my tools folder before making the ISO. I never get asked if I want 2.0 USB drivers. The adapter is a wired Netgear FA120 and it works when I first boot before I run tweak.sh and answer the questions. Then when I reboot, I loose the lights on the Netgear and am dead in the water. I can re-Zipper the drive in my PC and the cycle repeats.

On my third try I ran tweak and did not see the question about installing 2.0 USB drivers so I ran tweak_uninstall and then ran tweak and this time it asked if I wanted to install the 2.0 USB drivers and I did. Everything is working fine now.


----------



## Brillian1080p

We just moved to a different State. Networking on my Zippered Hr10-250 was working fine. I could use Filezilla, Tytools10r4 and TWP.

After moving I cannot connect to the box or ping it. I confirmed the new cat5e is working by using a laptop to connect. Both Netgear FA120 lights are on. I've tried both USB ports, unplugged the HR10-250 a few times and get nothing. 

Any suggestions other than serial cable and telnetting into it?

I'm thinking that may be the only logical next step.

I've been waiting for the dust to settle on upgrading to 6.3, this may be a good time for that.


----------



## JWThiers

Brillian1080p said:


> We just moved to a different State. Networking on my Zippered Hr10-250 was working fine. I could use Filezilla, Tytools10r4 and TWP.
> 
> After moving I cannot connect to the box or ping it. I confirmed the new cat5e is working by using a laptop to connect. Both Netgear FA120 lights are on. I've tried both USB ports, unplugged the HR10-250 a few times and get nothing.
> 
> Any suggestions other than serial cable and telnetting into it?
> 
> I'm thinking that may be the only logical next step.
> 
> I've been waiting for the dust to settle on upgrading to 6.3, this may be a good time for that.


Because the lights are on it sounds like the IP address changed somehow. Run an IP sacanner like abgry IP scanner to check which IP's are being used.


----------



## Grentz

No ideas on my issue?

I think it is more than network as I cannot even get to a bash...


----------



## JWThiers

Grentz said:


> It is listed there:
> product 045e 006e Microsoft MN-510


Like I said it was a *quick scan*. let me think a bit.


----------



## willardcpa

JWThiers said:


> .... let me think a bit.


Man, its been almost three hours.  I hope he didn't strain anything.


----------



## Grentz

Lol, thanks

But its a family tivo and the family aint happy when its down if you know what i mean 

It is up and running right now for the time being, just no working hacks


----------



## Grentz

Update:

So i have a spare 160gb drive that i thought i would try doing a fresh install on.
I used instantcake on a zipper disc and it worked perfectly and seemed all setup fine.

I started my tivo and it looks like when i first got it (fresh as can be and even channels not all in yet).

I also noticed that now the wireless light on my adapter is solid and working!

But, to my dismay, still no telnet access. (Ya I know could be networking, but i am a networking tech and have a good feeling thats not the problem). So i setup my serial again and what do you know. Again the fakecall thing is "command not found" and i am unable to get to a bash (just like with my other drive that i really want the zipper to work on as it has my shows).

SO, is there something wrong with the latest zipper? I tried rezipper and also remaking the CD for about the 4th time (everything lines up exactly with whats on the picture on the guide page) and i always get the same result. There are no errors during the PC load process either....


----------



## Brillian1080p

JWTheirs, Thank you for answering. Before you posted I had read about the angry sniffer and tired it quickly with no good info. After reading your post I decided to try again. I expanded the search and found the wireless/wired router I was now using had a different subnet. I've never messed with the wireless router. Didn't even know it had a different subnet. I assumed since the HR10-250 had a static address the router would "see it".

I changed the subnet to match the HR10-250, much easier than serial cable telnetting into the box and changing it, now everything works fine.

I tell you all this to say thanks for the nudge. I probably wouldn't have tried the angry sniffer again.


----------



## rbautch

Grentz said:


> Update:
> 
> So i have a spare 160gb drive that i thought i would try doing a fresh install on.
> I used instantcake on a zipper disc and it worked perfectly and seemed all setup fine.
> 
> I started my tivo and it looks like when i first got it (fresh as can be and even channels not all in yet).
> 
> I also noticed that now the wireless light on my adapter is solid and working!
> 
> But, to my dismay, still no telnet access. (Ya I know could be networking, but i am a networking tech and have a good feeling thats not the problem). So i setup my serial again and what do you know. Again the fakecall thing is "command not found" and i am unable to get to a bash (just like with my other drive that i really want the zipper to work on as it has my shows).
> 
> SO, is there something wrong with the latest zipper? I tried rezipper and also remaking the CD for about the 4th time (everything lines up exactly with whats on the picture on the guide page) and i always get the same result. There are no errors during the PC load process either....


Try typing fakecall at bash, and if you still get the error, check the /busybox directory to confirm fakecall.tcl is there. You have to run the tweak.sh script for it to get put there. You can do that from your serial connection if you like, which will install a few more tools to help troubleshoot the networking problem. After you run tweak.sh and reboot, trying pinging your router from Tivo (tweak.sh installs ping). Then run the script called /enhancements/network-status.tcl to see what your current network parameters are set at. We'll go from there.


----------



## Grentz

rbautch said:


> Try typing fakecall at bash, and if you still get the error, check the /busybox directory to confirm fakecall.tcl is there. You have to run the tweak.sh script for it to get put there. You can do that from your serial connection if you like, which will install a few more tools to help troubleshoot the networking problem. After you run tweak.sh and reboot, trying pinging your router from Tivo (tweak.sh installs ping). Then run the script called /enhancements/network-status.tcl to see what your current network parameters are set at. We'll go from there.


See that's the problem. On the first on (that i really want to get to work as it has my settings/recordings on it) and on this new one i did, i cannot get to a bash.

The only difference between the two is that the new one has a steady link light on the wireless while the other one (first one) does not.


----------



## JWThiers

Grentz said:


> See that's the problem. On the first on (that i really want to get to work as it has my settings/recordings on it) and on this new one i did, i cannot get to a bash.
> 
> The only difference between the two is that the new one has a steady link light on the wireless while the other one (first one) does not.


Not wanting to be the bearer of bad news but, If you can't get a Bash prompt, either via ethernet or serial, you are going to have to pull the drive. Either to boot with the mfs_tools disk to mount and troubleshoot (I've never done that but should be possible) or to rezipper (and probably have to lose any recordings). Just be prepared for bad news.


----------



## Rhughes

Can I Zipper my DSR708 in two steps? I don't want to tie it up while I play around with the networking until I have more non-TiVo time. What I would like to do is run the Zipper script through step 3 of the instructions, then do the step 4 enhancement script on another day. Is it possible to do it like this and still use the TiVo for normal programming/recording until I am ready to set up the network?


----------



## Grentz

JWThiers said:


> Not wanting to be the bearer of bad news but, If you can't get a Bash prompt, either via ethernet or serial, you are going to have to pull the drive. Either to boot with the mfs_tools disk to mount and troubleshoot (I've never done that but should be possible) or to rezipper (and probably have to lose any recordings). Just be prepared for bad news.


Ok, Luckily I have no problem pulling the drive. Computers are my job and life so I am used to working with all that 

I have already tried rezippering numerous times (and even remaking the zipper disk) on the New (being the one i made tonight with instantcake and zipper) and Old (being the one with recordings) Drives that I have.

The zipper just does not seem to be working even though I am following the instructions to the letter and have used similar guides and linux HDD utilities for hacking other things (like xboxs for example).

Can anyone give me a step by step to get to a bash via serial with hyperterminal (or whatever works best in windows) to make sure i am doing it correctly via the serial? or help with what i should do with mfs tools.

Thanks,
Grentz


----------



## dv8

Here is my ***** story for the day... 10-250 Hard Drive crashes and the media I had my backup on is no where to be found, so I decided to use a fresh PTV 3.1 with the Zipper tool. Made the disk followed all the instructions. On the first boot the system comes up, the serial connection shows everything working fine and then the system reboots as it's always done in the past when zippering... After the reboot serial no longer works and I get the Tivo hardware error message and it cant figure out what my Service Number is... After three attempts and a day of screwing around I ended up just booting off the PTV disk and getting her back to a virgin state which fixed all the odd errors and the system was working like new. After all that mess I did the zipper on its own over the already setup image and I'm working just fine again... Odd day of issues that I've never had in the past


----------



## Crazy Z

Hi, I just stumbled onto this website. After searching through many threads thought this would be the best place to start. I have a SD-DVR80 & SD-DVR40. I love them and would love Tivo on the Go, and all the other goodies but Directv will not cooperate. Swapping drive is not biggie, but re-imaging a new hard drive is a bite more that what I can chew so the PTV upgrade sounds good to me. If I add a 2nd drive, (I belive I can to either model), will the new goodies, networked Tivo etc., apply to the 1st unaltered drive??


----------



## rbautch

Grentz said:


> Ok, Luckily I have no problem pulling the drive. Computers are my job and life so I am used to working with all that
> 
> I have already tried rezippering numerous times (and even remaking the zipper disk) on the New (being the one i made tonight with instantcake and zipper) and Old (being the one with recordings) Drives that I have.
> 
> The zipper just does not seem to be working even though I am following the instructions to the letter and have used similar guides and linux HDD utilities for hacking other things (like xboxs for example).
> 
> Can anyone give me a step by step to get to a bash via serial with hyperterminal (or whatever works best in windows) to make sure i am doing it correctly via the serial? or help with what i should do with mfs tools.
> 
> Thanks,
> Grentz


You mentioned above that you had a serial connection and you saw the "command not found' on fakecall. After your tivo boots and you no longer see new output on your screen, hit enter a few times and the bash prompt will come up.


----------



## rbautch

CopyCat said:


> PTVupgrade's 3.1.5f image with LBA48 and added the Slicer to my tools folder before making the ISO. I never get asked if I want 2.0 USB drivers. The adapter is a wired Netgear FA120 and it works when I first boot before I run tweak.sh and answer the questions. Then when I reboot, I loose the lights on the Netgear and am dead in the water. I can re-Zipper the drive in my PC and the cycle repeats.
> 
> On my third try I ran tweak and did not see the question about installing 2.0 USB drivers so I ran tweak_uninstall and then ran tweak and this time it asked if I wanted to install the 2.0 USB drivers and I did. Everything is working fine now.


The Zipper installed the usb 2.0 drivers, so when tweak.sh sees that they're there it skips the driver installation - that part makes sense. There's nothing else that tweak.sh does that would affect network connectivity, so I'm not sure why you would lose your connection.


----------



## rbautch

Rhughes said:


> Can I Zipper my DSR708 in two steps? I don't want to tie it up while I play around with the networking until I have more non-TiVo time. What I would like to do is run the Zipper script through step 3 of the instructions, then do the step 4 enhancement script on another day. Is it possible to do it like this and still use the TiVo for normal programming/recording until I am ready to set up the network?


As long as you are Zippering your original hard drive (not using an image on a new drive) and you answer "yes" when the script asks you if you have shows you want to keep, you'll be fine. Otherwise, all your shows recorded prior to running tweak.sh will be unwatchable.


----------



## Rhughes

rbautch said:


> As long as you are Zippering your original hard drive (not using an image on a new drive) and you answer "yes" when the script asks you if you have shows you want to keep, you'll be fine. Otherwise, all your shows recorded prior to running tweak.sh will be unwatchable.


Thanks. This will be on the upgraded 320GB drive that I put in when I obtained the DSR708. If something goes wrong, I have only 3 things left on the drive.


----------



## Grentz

rbautch said:


> You mentioned above that you had a serial connection and you saw the "command not found' on fakecall. After your tivo boots and you no longer see new output on your screen, hit enter a few times and the bash prompt will come up.


Ok, thats what i thought and did everytime.

So i guess i cannot get to a bash then 

This is very wierd as I follow the instructions perfectly and even have done it numerous times and from scratch with the Imagecake image as well!


----------



## kevddawg

rbautch and/or Gunnyman,

I'm one of the HR10-250/6.3a guys looking for the easiest way to install the Zipper. A few times in this thread it is implied that the next rev of the Zipper might (will?) include the ability to apply the Zipper directly to my TiVo instead of going through the downgrade/hack/slicer process. Just wondering when that next version might come out. 

I don't mean to be pushy. I know you guys do this on your own time. Any info you are willing to share would be awesome!!!


----------



## Grentz

I dont know if this helps, but here is what my zipper folder looks like before i make the iso with the iso bat file:


----------



## GAM

I need to change the name of my bash prompt on an already zippered unit. What is the easiest way to do that?


----------



## Da Goon

GAM said:


> I need to change the name of my bash prompt on an already zippered unit. What is the easiest way to do that?


edit your .profile file located in your root dir.


----------



## JWThiers

Grentz said:


> I dont know if this helps, but here is what my zipper folder looks like before i make the iso with the iso bat file:


I'm not sure if it makes a difference but you have a file called 000001 (I assume that is your old image) I think you can only have 1 or the other (IC iso). But then again you are trying to keep the shows on your tivo so they aren't used anyway.

for directions to get a serial bash try the wiki. But I don't think it will help based on previous posts. Give a try anyway.


----------



## GAM

Da Goon said:


> edit your .profile file located in your root dir.


Thanks, that was easy enough!


----------



## Grentz

JWThiers said:


> I'm not sure if it makes a difference but you have a file called 000001 (I assume that is your old image) I think you can only have 1 or the other (IC iso). But then again you are trying to keep the shows on your tivo so they aren't used anyway.
> 
> for directions to get a serial bash try the wiki. But I don't think it will help based on previous posts. Give a try anyway.


Ya, I have tried that, still no luck 

I was thinking, what if i try the unguide?

It is wierd that the zipper is not working as it gives no errors or anything and it acts like it is a complete success. Even the wireless light is steady on the second drive i did. But for somereason the bash just never works.


----------



## JWThiers

Grentz said:


> Ya, I have tried that, still no luck
> 
> I was thinking, what if i try the unguide?
> 
> It is wierd that the zipper is not working as it gives no errors or anything and it acts like it is a complete success. Even the wireless light is steady on the second drive i did. But for somereason the bash just never works.


You might want to try pulling the drive, follow the unguide directions up thru mounting the drive in linux and then using the suggestions given previously to troubleshoot, verify that fakecall is in your path and running, verify network settings on tivo drive, etc. *Be Careful not to boot into windows* with the tivo drive connected.


----------



## Grentz

I could try that, I wish i was better in linux 

No worries about booting to windows, the machine i use has no drives in it except for what i need for tivo 

Its still wierd to me how anyone has success as i did it on a brand new drive and followed the instructions to a T.

Is there anything different, maybe a new version or something effecting it?


----------



## JWThiers

Grentz said:


> Its still wierd to me how anyone has success as i did it on a brand new drive and followed the instructions to a T.
> 
> Is there anything different, maybe a new version or something effecting it?


Sometimes it happens, that why in step 1 of the zipper instructions


> We suggest keeping your original hard drive as a backup and starting with a brand new drive. Use a virgin software image that's included on DVRupgrade's Instantcake CD. It's well worth it to have an image you know is good, and is specifically meant for your model Tivo.


Redundancy is the best insurance.


----------



## Grentz

I have a question, in the unguide it says:

if not, pull the drive and check your author file to make sure tnlited started.

Can you see if it has started from the author file (like a log)

I tried editing the author file and removing the fakecall.tcl command but still had no access to a bash. I am still tinker though to see if i can come up with something


----------



## Grentz

Ok, I have been messing around with things a lot to no luck.

My main problem is I cannot get a bash no matter what I do.

I tried making the .author file look like the one in the unguide (very simple) and it loads fine but still no bash.

I then used some echo labeling in the author to make sure it is loading correctly. Interestingly enough I also tried adding the bash start command to the regular rc.sysinit file and here is what i got from the serial:



Code:


Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
author load start
bash: no job control in this shell
bash-2.02# author load complete
rc.sysinit is complete
bash load start
bash load end
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: /dev/ttys3: No such file or directory
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
....sending Done event
....sending Done event

I had added "author load start" and "author load complete" to the top and bottom of the rc.sysinit.author and added "bash load start" "bash load end" around the bash line in the rc.sysinit file to get an idea of what was going on.

I now noticed this as well: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: /dev/ttys3: No such file or directory (which is part of the line to start the bash)

It also seems like the bash comes up during the boot:



Code:


bash: no job control in this shell
bash-2.02# author load complete
rc.sysinit is complete

But i have no way to use it as it continues with the end of the loading stuff....

Does anyone know what i can do as a next step to try and get the darn bash to work (since I have a feeling everything with the zipper is working fine but the bash, since the wireless light gets connection now as well!)


----------



## Grentz

Well luckily i made a break through.

I found that there was something wrong with the com port on the machine i was using and when i tried another machine i was able to hit enter to get the bash to come up!

So finally i have a bash through serial!!!!

I ran the tweak script and all went well. I also now have a solid light on my wireless (meaning connected) and i can see the Music and Pictures on my DTV menu on the tivo.

The only issue i have now is that i cannot access the tivo through the network and i noticed on the serial at startup it says:

/tivowebplus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file
system

there also was something about crond not being in /var/ something (cant remember off hand)

any ideas on that?


----------



## tssbboy

I'm having some issues with BASH also. Normally it works fine, but for some reason after the TIVO sits for a while it stops functioning, and it seems the only way to get bash back is to restart the TIVO. any ideas?

oh btw i have a SD-DVR40 zippered with instantcake on a 160gb drive.


----------



## tibo

ok, so just before I start a zipper process... I need to confirm, or re-confirm (or the wif will kill me in my sleep and yes she is standing over my shoulder right now... to triple confirm) that I can zipper my RCA DVR40 (upgraded to 250) and not lose any of the current recordings or season pass's...


----------



## sk33t3r

tibo it will ask if you have any recording you want ot save.


----------



## tibo

thx sk33t3r... off we go then... you are independent confirmation for the wif... god forbid I screw this up though ;p


----------



## sk33t3r

Let her see you answer that prompt. You could always run mfsbackup before you start playing around. As long as you have a drive to back up to


----------



## mskreis

I just zippered a HR10-250 and no errors were noted. When I run ffind I get the following error:

JVC-TiVo# ffind cidcall.log
/var/log/cidcall.log
find: /proc/262/fd: No such file or directory
find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /: this may be a bug in your filesys
tem driver. Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option. Earlier results ma
y have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
/enhancements/varhacks/log/cidcall.log
JVC-TiVo#


Can this be corrected?
Thanks


----------



## Grentz

Well update on my situation,

Still no luck with network (even though wireless light is steady) and I am still getting the TWP error and crond error on start (see my post above).

I did order a FA120 off ebay though so i can try wired, should be here in a few days!


----------



## JWThiers

Grentz said:


> Still no luck with network (even though wireless light is steady) and I am still getting the TWP error and crond error on start (see my post above).
> 
> I did order a FA120 off ebay though so i can try wired, should be here in a few days!


Glad some progress has been made. FA 120's is a good adapter. Anyway, a common cause when you have lights but no connectivity is the tivo has a different IP than you think. try the following:
serial in and


Code:


cd /enhancements
tivosh net-status.tcl

if the parameters are not what you expected type


Code:


sh net-launch.sh

 :up:

p.s. Do yourself a favor and *DO NOT USE DHCP*, and be sure to use something out of DHCP's range on your router.


----------



## Grentz

JWThiers said:


> Glad some progress has been made. FA 120's is a good adapter. Anyway, a common cause when you have lights but no connectivity is the tivo has a different IP than you think. try the following:
> serial in and
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /enhancements
> tivosh net-status.tcl
> 
> if the parameters are not what you expected type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sh net-launch.sh
> 
> :up:
> 
> p.s. Do yourself a favor and *DO NOT USE DHCP*, and be sure to use something out of DHCP's range on your router.


Ya, did that already and still nothing.

Odd other thing, for some reason i can never use the cd command at the bash via serial.... to access net-status for example I had to do

tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl (since i could not cd to the proper directory)

Is this common or is their somethimg wrong? Also the bash still is named bash even though I told it a new name during the tweak script...or is that new name only for telnet via LAN

I may also just try redoing the zipper on it when i get the LAN adapter in a few days...might clear up some problems (like the TWP and crond ones) ?


----------



## JWThiers

Grentz said:


> Ya, did that already and still nothing.
> 
> Odd other thing, for some reason i can never use the cd command at the bash via serial.... to access net-status for example I had to do
> 
> tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl (since i could not cd to the proper directory)


what error do you get when you cd?
Are you sure you are typing it properly *cd[space]/enhancements*?
was the IP parameters correct or did you have to change them? 
If you do have to change them Do you reboot the tivo?
After reboot check net-status again.



> Is this common or is their somethimg wrong? Also the bash still is named bash even though I told it a new name during the tweak script...or is that new name only for telnet via LAN
> 
> I may also just try redoing the zipper on it when i get the LAN adapter in a few days...might clear up some problems (like the TWP and crond ones) ?


This is VERY uncommon. usually the odd network hiccup, but usually fixed in short order.


----------



## jangeador

I zippered my HR10-250 a while back, I upgraded manually to 6.3 using the Slicer, and the serial connection. I just purchased a Linksys USB 200M v2.1. I connected it and the lights are on, however I cannot ping my TIVO or see it on the network. I still have Bash access using the serial connection, can anyone help? I have not a clue on what is going on.

Thanks


----------



## Grentz

JWThiers said:


> what error do you get when you cd?
> Are you sure you are typing it properly *cd[space]/enhancements*?
> was the IP parameters correct or did you have to change them?
> If you do have to change them Do you reboot the tivo?
> After reboot check net-status again.
> 
> This is VERY uncommon. usually the odd network hiccup, but usually fixed in short order.


Ya, I am typing cd correctly (same as I use it on the linux boot cd on the PC). I get no error, it just goes to a new bash that still has not changed directories.

And i have tried rebooting (about 4 or 5 times )


----------



## JWThiers

I have a couple of concerns and I am sure you do also. Primarily even IF we can get the network connections working properly, With bash acting flaky I am not sure you have a good system, and I don't have a clue about what to do about it. Personally I would just bite the bullet and do a clean fresh install and lose the recordings you already have. Also since you went in and were messing with stuff as directed in "unguide" I have no idea as to the difference between that and zipper or how they may interact.

As far as the "/tivowebplus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system" message you get at bash type rw and you with then be in read/write mode.

I am going to ASSUME that you still want to try to get the network access going so for now I am going to ignore the bash problem and try to address the network issues first. IIRC you are doing wireless so when you serial in and do a net-status are ALL the Settings correct including WEP? or do yo have to run net-launch.sh?


----------



## Grentz

JWThiers said:


> I have a couple of concerns and I am sure you do also. Primarily even IF we can get the network connections working properly, With bash acting flaky I am not sure you have a good system, and I don't have a clue about what to do about it. Personally I would just bite the bullet and do a clean fresh install and lose the recordings you already have. Also since you went in and were messing with stuff as directed in "unguide" I have no idea as to the difference between that and zipper or how they may interact.
> 
> As far as the "/tivowebplus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system" message you get at bash type rw and you with then be in read/write mode.
> 
> I am going to ASSUME that you still want to try to get the network access going so for now I am going to ignore the bash problem and try to address the network issues first. IIRC you are doing wireless so when you serial in and do a net-status are ALL the Settings correct including WEP? or do yo have to run net-launch.sh?


Ya, I agree with you on the flaky bit. If need be I could maybe do a clean install (just would be a pain  ).

As far as the unguide screwing around with things, i did that on the second drive i made with instantcake (not my drive with the recordings that is now tweaked). The drive with the recordings I never messed around with besides running the zipper and tweak script.

with TWP, it is saying that at boot, will typing rw make it fix that at boot or is it a temporary fix? Also, was i supposed to go into rw before doing the tweak?

Wireless is correct even after reboot and I have no WEP or any type of security enabled so that should not be a problem.

Finally, if i do try and rezipper when i get the wired adapter, should i run the tweak uninstaller first or can i just zipper it as it is right now and then run the tweak again?

If it comes down to it, i will try doing a new drive. But the new drive i did with instantcake and the zipper had the same wireless connectivity issues as my drive with recordings on it. Maybe it will work with the wired connection though. I might have to talk the family into losing all their recordings


----------



## CopyCat

HR10-250 and moving shows from a regular Zippered DirecTV DVR to a Zippered HR10-250 DVR seems to look pretty simple. Will report back once I get it working.

If anyone has this working, let us know please.

http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32184

OPS, forgot about posting direct links

PS: ************ means DDB


----------



## dpoteat

I'm a newbie to this but not slouch technically. I've always built my own computers since the MS-DOS days (gave away my age). 

I put together a Zipper CD with the Instantcake image - swapped my 40 gig for an 80 and entered during setup, my SSID and the IP the router should assign to the next connection. I have a Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 I got on ebay and get nothing when I hooked it to my Tivo. I hooked it to my computer which didn't autorecognize it so it may be bad.

1. I want to get a "wired" USB adapter to connect and make sure everything works - what is cheapest. Will it work now that I set it up for wireless?

2. Is there a G wireless that works well?

3. The WD 80 gig I put in is kind of loud - any suggestions on a quieter one.

4. Without a network connection how can I check to see if the Zipper is installed?

5. My automattic foldering in "My programs" doesn't work, any suggestions?

Yeah I know, too much but I have triplets and don't get a lot of time to post.


----------



## CopyCat

dpoteat said:


> I'm a newbie to this but not slouch technically. I've always built my own computers since the MS-DOS days (gave away my age).
> 
> I put together a Zipper CD with the Instantcake image - swapped my 40 gig for an 80 and entered during setup, my SSID and the IP the router should assign to the next connection. I have a Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 I got on ebay and get nothing when I hooked it to my Tivo. I hooked it to my computer which didn't autorecognize it so it may be bad.
> 
> 1. I want to get a "wired" USB adapter to connect and make sure everything works - what is cheapest. Will it work now that I set it up for wireless?
> 
> 2. Is there a G wireless that works well?
> 
> 3. The WD 80 gig I put in is kind of loud - any suggestions on a quieter one.
> 
> 4. Without a network connection how can I check to see if the Zipper is installed?
> 
> 5. My automattic foldering in "My programs" doesn't work, any suggestions?
> 
> Yeah I know, too much but I have triplets and don't get a lot of time to post.


Check the Wiki >> http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks

for adapters that work depending on what DVR you have.

Cost is "what U want to pay" on ebay on other sites.

LOUD hard drives are a matter of choice, for me the best was a 500GB Maxtor, but your results may vary

Serial connection is the best, mentioned many times before to check if anything is there


----------



## dpoteat

Thanks for the help.

One more question - I have a Dirctv Hughes SD-DVR40 and it doesn't have a serial port just USB's. I've searched the forums and their's no How-to in that. Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Da Goon

dpoteat said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> One more question - I have a Dirctv Hughes SD-DVR40 and it doesn't have a serial port just USB's. I've searched the forums and their's no How-to in that. Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.


This model has a serial port. It's the small phono jack right next to the USB ports and the phone jack.


----------



## MungoJerrie

dpoteat said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> One more question - I have a Dirctv Hughes SD-DVR40 and it doesn't have a serial port just USB's. I've searched the forums and their's no How-to in that. Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.


Umm, yes it does. It's not a typical DB-9 serial jack, it's an 1/8 stereo plug looking jack that says "serial" right above it - just above the IR jack. You can use the serial cable that came with your tivo, buy one or build one yourself...


----------



## JWThiers

dpoteat said:


> I'm a newbie to this but not slouch technically. I've always built my own computers since the MS-DOS days (gave away my age).
> 
> I put together a Zipper CD with the Instantcake image - swapped my 40 gig for an 80 and entered during setup, my SSID and the IP the router should assign to the next connection. I have a Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 I got on ebay and get nothing when I hooked it to my Tivo. I hooked it to my computer which didn't autorecognize it so it may be bad.
> 
> 1. I want to get a "wired" USB adapter to connect and make sure everything works - what is cheapest. Will it work now that I set it up for wireless?
> 
> 2. Is there a G wireless that works well?
> 
> 3. The WD 80 gig I put in is kind of loud - any suggestions on a quieter one.
> 
> 4. Without a network connection how can I check to see if the Zipper is installed?
> 
> 5. My automattic foldering in "My programs" doesn't work, any suggestions?
> 
> Yeah I know, too much but I have triplets and don't get a lot of time to post.


One mistake you may have made is in assigning the next IP your router would make. SOMETIMES in assigning the next address that the router would make the tivo thinks it is a static address but the router thinks is Dynamic and it causes a conflict and you can't connect.

Personally, I stay away from DHCP on your hacked DTivos because it always seems to cause more problems than it cures. What problems you ask. None with using MRV or Tivo Desktop or Open Source equivalents, Tivo sends out a beacon that tivos and tivo specific programs recognize. Everthing else that I can think of (TWP, FTP, Telnet, etc) you need to know the IP or assign a host name in the hosts file in windows (which you need the IP to set also). Even if you set the IP to "Never Expire" on your router, that setting is only good until the next time you reboot your router (either intentionally or not (Power Failure)). Now the IP depends on the boot order of ALL devices served by your router.

ANYWAY if you choose to ignore that tidbit, the safe way to set up DHCP is first set up the tivo with a static address outside the range of DHCP assigned addresses and then change it to DHCP after you get a success zipper.


----------



## JWThiers

MungoJerrie said:


> Umm, yes it does. It's not a typical DB-9 serial jack, it's an 1/8 stereo plug looking jack that says "serial" right above it - just above the IR jack. You can use the serial cable that came with your tivo, buy one or build one yourself...


DirecTv Tivos have NEVER come with a serial cable, so you either need to buy or build one. Or if you have an old Philips Pronto (TSU2000?) the cable used to program that works as well.


----------



## peteyg

JWThiers,

the zipper requires you to give a hacked directv tivo a maunal IP, but do you know of another hack that can just get an IP from DHCP?

Also, if you just have to not use DHCP, as you suggest in your sig, would I have to turn off DHCP on my router, and give out IP's to all my CPU's? or is there an easier way.

THANKS!


----------



## peteyg

Also, as you know I'm using Macs, so, once I've successfully hacked my Tivo could I just begin using Galleon or am I in for a surprise?


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> JWThiers,
> 
> the zipper requires you to give a hacked directv tivo a maunal IP, but do you know of another hack that can just get an IP from DHCP?
> 
> Also, if you just have to not use DHCP, as you suggest in your sig, would I have to turn off DHCP on my router, and give out IP's to all my CPU's? or is there an easier way.
> 
> THANKS!


The belkin router that I use has a setting for picking a range of IP's that it will use for DHCP (I'm pretty sure this is common). So you could for example use 192.168.2.2 - 192.168.2.99 for DHCP. I use this for my devices that knowing the specific IP is not critical (i.e. Other pc's on the network that windows finds for you). Every thing else up to .254 for static addresses. This I use for devices that I absolutely need to know the IP for (Tivo's, wireless bridges, etc).


----------



## peteyg

I have a linksys router, I'm sure it has a similar functionality, THANKS for the tip!


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> Also, as you know I'm using Macs, so, once I've successfully hacked my Tivo could I just begin using Galleon or am I in for a surprise?


No problems everything is either a web app which the page is served out as a webpage from the device (TWP), an app like TivoDesktop or Galleon that specifically look for the tivo beacon, or are run on the tivo locally by logging into the tivo via telnet (telnet is just a way to run operate a computer from a remote computer as if you actually connected a monitor and a keyboard(tivo is just a computer performing a specialized task)).


----------



## peteyg

That's great! but I'm getting the sense that I'll have to login to the tivo and that I may need my MAK. Is that right? If so how would I get the login credentials?

PS. I now have a Netgear FA120 and the 2 status lights on it are lit but I cannot telnet to the tivo - I'm figuring that the IP I gave at installation was within the DHCP range.

Could I rezipper the tivo HD and reassign the IP?


----------



## SteelersFan

For TivoDesktop you don't need a MAK. Also, DTivos can't use TivoDesktop for transferring shows(TTG) but you can use it for Music and Photos. You have to use *other* methods for videos. 
Galleon won't work on DTivos either. Try JavaHMO.


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> PS. I now have a Netgear FA120 and the 2 status lights on it are lit but I cannot telnet to the tivo - I'm figuring that the IP I gave at installation was within the DHCP range.
> 
> Could I rezipper the tivo HD and reassign the IP?


I don't remember if you have a serial cable or not? If you do you can change it using that to log in and run a script or two. If not rezippering is probably the easiest. That why I recommend everyone get a serial cable and learn how to use it.

Since you a mac person look here.


----------



## peteyg

I don't have a serial cable. But it sounds like an easier method than opening up the box each time... but does the serial cable only work w/ a PC? 

Just curious, does a Tivo HD show up on a PC when you do a direct USB connection (USB cable between the Tivo and a PC's USB ports)?


----------



## peteyg

But if I needed for some reason to get my MAK, how do I?


----------



## ttodd1

DTivos DO NOT have MAKs.


----------



## rbautch

mskreis said:


> I just zippered a HR10-250 and no errors were noted. When I run ffind I get the following error:
> 
> JVC-TiVo# ffind cidcall.log
> /var/log/cidcall.log
> find: /proc/262/fd: No such file or directory
> find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /: this may be a bug in your filesys
> tem driver. Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option. Earlier results ma
> y have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
> /enhancements/varhacks/log/cidcall.log
> JVC-TiVo#
> 
> Can this be corrected?
> Thanks


 Yes, just suppress the error by using ffind cidcall.log 2>/dev/null. If you want to make it permanent, edit your /.profile file. The problem is that find command descends way into your /proc directory and you really don't want it to. The error can be safely ignored.


----------



## rbautch

peteyg said:


> the zipper requires you to give a hacked directv tivo a maunal IP, but do you know of another hack that can just get an IP from DHCP?
> 
> Also, if you just have to not use DHCP, as you suggest in your sig, would I have to turn off DHCP on my router, and give out IP's to all my CPU's? or is there an easier way.
> 
> THANKS!


To toggle between DHCP and static IP, run the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. You can also do it using the netconfig module in TWP, but it doesn't handle enabling/disabling dhclient. Don't have to do anything to your router.


----------



## Bargainscrounger

I'm new at this and after successfully running the zipper I ran the tweak script from hyperterminal. One of my Tivos went out and downloaded an update while running the script, the other did not. Should I be concerned? The one that did not had shows I want to keep and I answered that way. 

Question 2 is while typing the name for my Tivo I misstyped and found out quickly you can't backspace or anything. I hit enter anyway, is this easy to edit somewhere? 
Is the name only for the bash prompt? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bargainscrounger

Hello, I chose remove the Music & Photos and Yellow star stuff during the tweak script but its still there. What happened?

Thanks!


----------



## Gargoyle557

Bargainscrounger said:


> Question 2 is while typing the name for my Tivo I misstyped and found out quickly you can't backspace or anything. I hit enter anyway, is this easy to edit somewhere?
> Is the name only for the bash prompt?
> 
> Thanks!


You can change the bash name if you edit /.profile file.


----------



## kevddawg

I'm trying to zipper my HR10-250 but I can't seem to create a usable CD with zipper_isomaker.bat. Interestingly, the CD I create DOES boot up linux just fine, but a number of files, such as "zipper.sh" are 0 KB in size. The original zipper.sh file (the one in the "zipper_tools" directory) seems OK at 17 KB. In addition to some files being 0 KB in size, any filename longer than the old DOS 8.3 format is converted. So, for example, "set_mrv_name_67.tcl" becomes "SET_MR~0.TCL" on the CD. All filenames are converted to all caps.

The file size of the ISO image is 7,772 KB. This can't be right, can it? (Note that my drive is already imaged with 3.1.5f, so that doesn't need to be on the CD, as I understand the directions.)

Any ideas are appreciated!!!

Kevin


----------



## Da Goon

Bargainscrounger said:


> Hello, I chose remove the Music & Photos and Yellow star stuff during the tweak script but its still there. What happened?
> 
> Thanks!


Google search for Superpatch67Standby.tcl. It will allow you to customize your tivos menus quite easily.


----------



## JWThiers

Bargainscrounger said:


> I'm new at this and after successfully running the zipper I ran the tweak script from hyperterminal. One of my Tivos went out and downloaded an update while running the script, the other did not. Should I be concerned? The one that did not had shows I want to keep and I answered that way.


That would indicate that the drive had previously been zippered (Tweak.sh was in the /hacks directory but the rbautch_files.tgz (the compressed version of the enhancements) was not in that directory). When this happens the tivo automatically unistalls the tweaks previously made, gets the latest enhancements off the net and installs them. The only concern that I would have is if you do not know where that drive came from (previously hacked or what else is there going on with that drive) it may or may not cause problems down the road. The only problem that would come around is possibly anything that zipper did not install.


----------



## rbautch

kevddawg said:


> I'm trying to zipper my HR10-250 but I can't seem to create a usable CD with zipper_isomaker.bat. Interestingly, the CD I create DOES boot up linux just fine, but a number of files, such as "zipper.sh" are 0 KB in size. The original zipper.sh file (the one in the "zipper_tools" directory) seems OK at 17 KB. In addition to some files being 0 KB in size, any filename longer than the old DOS 8.3 format is converted. So, for example, "set_mrv_name_67.tcl" becomes "SET_MR~0.TCL" on the CD. All filenames are converted to all caps.
> 
> The file size of the ISO image is 7,772 KB. This can't be right, can it? (Note that my drive is already imaged with 3.1.5f, so that doesn't need to be on the CD, as I understand the directions.)
> 
> Any ideas are appreciated!!!
> 
> Kevin


Are you trying to put an image on the CD? If so, how big is it? If it's larger than 290MB, the part of the script that creates the iso will crap out.


----------



## Bargainscrounger

Da Goon said:


> Google search for Superpatch67Standby.tcl. It will allow you to customize your tivos menus quite easily.


 Thanks but I don't think that will get rid of showcases & yellow stars?


----------



## Bargainscrounger

JWThiers said:


> That would indicate that the drive had previously been zippered (Tweak.sh was in the /hacks directory but the rbautch_files.tgz (the compressed version of the enhancements) was not in that directory). When this happens the tivo automatically unistalls the tweaks previously made, gets the latest enhancements off the net and installs them. The only concern that I would have is if you do not know where that drive came from (previously hacked or what else is there going on with that drive) it may or may not cause problems down the road. The only problem that would come around is possibly anything that zipper did not install.


 Could this be because I used a windows xp cmd prompt and the telnet check failed? I then used hyperterminal to run the tweak.


----------



## Lord Vader

Bargainscrounger said:


> Thanks but I don't think that will get rid of showcases & yellow stars?


Without Showcases you won't be able to get the NFL Sunday Ticket weekly downloads and other NFL related stuff (shortcuts, etc.).

I'm probably the only one around who _prefers _ to keep Showcases and Yellow Stars.


----------



## kevddawg

rbautch said:


> Are you trying to put an image on the CD? If so, how big is it? If it's larger than 290MB, the part of the script that creates the iso will crap out.


The zipper_universal_CD.iso file is 7,772 KB (~ 7.8 MB), so that's well under 290MB. What size should it be? Is it normal that all the file names be converted to the old DOS 8.3 format on the resulting burned CD?

Kevin


----------



## sk33t3r

Kevddawg, my iso's range from 20 meg up to 180 meg, with the ptv images. zipper.sh is 17k, and my files names are NOT 6.3 format, there is a setting in your burning software you need to change.


----------



## Lord Vader

Kev, FWIW, I use Nero. I click on "Recorder," then select "burn image as ISO." By default, it's in Joliet mode, which is the one you need.


----------



## ttodd1

tward_biteme1 said:


> Trying to merge to shows and get the following:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_merge3ns '/' ''
> can't read "splist": no such variable
> while executing
> "mergerecordings $splist "
> (procedure "::action_merge3ns" line 22)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> Tried a restart with twprs, but still get the error.... What else can I try?
> 
> Thanks.


This is NOT a Zipper question.


----------



## peteyg

when the sh tweak.sh is finished and it says "Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now..." how shoudl I reboot my tivo box, just unplug? how?

THANKS!


----------



## sk33t3r

I have always typed in reboot and hit enter, a second later it should reboot and say welcome on the tv


----------



## idocinthebox

I need some help. I used ptvhdnet and instacake to make my first expanded tivo drive for my HD10-250 when 6.3a came out I used slicer 1.3a to do the slice upgrade. I stupidly did this over a wireless connection and when i entered the new ip address for the static ip i lost the connection and was unable to finish the script over ftp. I was able to re ftp ane reboot the system. The upgrade completed but no network. I have power on my FA 120 but no link light. I tried to scour the forms and do the network config manually but I could not get it to work. I then decided to try the Zipper. I had an extra 300gb hd and ran it on that. 
I used the new ptv sse3 instacake image and the superpatch 67 all to build the zipper boot disk. I first tried the 101 trick to get the new kernel and 6.3a upgrade done all at once but when I put the drive in I get into a reboot loop. I see alot of errors about not finding file and scripts. I then decided to try it again but just put the correct 357 identifier for my service# and then do a slice upgrade if it worked but the same problem. I read one post where they had to change things in the zipper script to get it to work but that seemed to be an isolated incident. What should I try next, A post of a sysinit.author file that is correct after the upgrade might help, also a list of what directories should be present and what they should have in them might help.. perhaps that could go on the zipper.pdf. My USB ports seem to work I even get a blinking light if I plug in a wireless adapter but angy ip scanner can not find an IP for the HDDtivo. Is there a command I can issue at the Bash prompt with a serial cable to see if any ip has been assigned. The Tweaks.sh script just makes my zipper disk reboot and on my ptv disk i get a fatal assertion error and a reboot.
any help apreciated


----------



## idocinthebox

BTW I also tried PTVhdnet and the sse disk and got the same reboot loop. I have never used the disk in a windows xp machine. Could the disk have stuff on it that is not being erased with the new image, if so what is the way to make shure it is clean. I am going to use a maxtor powermax disk to zero out the disk today to try that but if there is anything else I shoud do let me know!


----------



## mhumble

I have an HDV2. I've zippered a pair of 160GB Maxtor drives after first running Instantcake. The Tivo receives 

1. I've rebooted multiple times, but I cannot get the networking to work. I am using an Airlink 101 network adaptor, which appears to be listed as supported. When I walked through the Zipper.sh script, it appears that support for the adaptor is only added to the USB.map file if the wireless network question is answered "no". I tried adding the product to the usb.map manually, but the adaptor is still not recognized on boot. Is there a way to go back and add support, or am I wrong about support being added if wireless network support is not added?

2. The zipper.sh script added a conditional to test for Firstboot_flag in rc.sysinit.author, but created a file called "zipper_flag" in the hd4 directory. Script error? Or did I miss something? I manually created a "firstboot_flag" file in the root directory, and it disappeared after the reboot, so I assume the conditional part of the rc.sysinit.author ran. However, none of the network files were created in /hacks.

3. I have made a serial cable, and can connect to watch the boot up process, but cannot get a bash prompt that allows me to access the Tivo. I've added the telnet start up to rc.sysinit.author, but get a boot message "Couldn't bind to socket", so I am having to pull the drive and poke around with the drive cabled to my PC to try to trouble shoot. 

4. Finally, where can I find a copy of "fakecall.tcl"?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.

BTW, I quit reading at post 1600 or so, so if I've missed the answers, I apologize. Your dedication to this is impressive.


----------



## rbautch

mhumble said:


> I have an HDV2. I've zippered a pair of 160GB Maxtor drives after first running Instantcake. The Tivo receives
> 
> 1. I've rebooted multiple times, but I cannot get the networking to work. I am using an Airlink 101 network adaptor, which appears to be listed as supported. When I walked through the Zipper.sh script, it appears that support for the adaptor is only added to the USB.map file if the wireless network question is answered "no". I tried adding the product to the usb.map manually, but the adaptor is still not recognized on boot. Is there a way to go back and add support, or am I wrong about support being added if wireless network support is not added?
> 
> 2. The zipper.sh script added a conditional to test for Firstboot_flag in rc.sysinit.author, but created a file called "zipper_flag" in the hd4 directory. Script error? Or did I miss something? I manually created a "firstboot_flag" file in the root directory, and it disappeared after the reboot, so I assume the conditional part of the rc.sysinit.author ran. However, none of the network files were created in /hacks.
> 
> 3. I have made a serial cable, and can connect to watch the boot up process, but cannot get a bash prompt that allows me to access the Tivo. I've added the telnet start up to rc.sysinit.author, but get a boot message "Couldn't bind to socket", so I am having to pull the drive and poke around with the drive cabled to my PC to try to trouble shoot.
> 
> 4. Finally, where can I find a copy of "fakecall.tcl"?
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, I quit reading at post 1600 or so, so if I've missed the answers, I apologize. Your dedication to this is impressive.


I wouldn't suggest reading any of this thread except for the last few pages, as most of the information is either outdated or are just ramblings from those who refuse to follow directions. The check for the firstboot_flag just signals your tivo to reboot after you boot it up for the first time. After that, the flag gets deleted. Did you allow your tivo to reboot? The zipper_flag signals the tweak.sh script that you hacked your tivo with the zipper, and and need to run superpatch. Fakecall.tcl is included with the rbautch.tgz files archive, and gets installed when you run tweak.sh. To support the Airlink adapter two things have to happen - the first is to modify the usb.map with an entry for the adapter - the zipper does that, and the second is to install Jamie's backported drivers - the zipper does that to. You can confirm that both things happened with a serial cable - hit enter a few times to get a bash prompt after your tivo boots up, OR you can pull the drive, mount it in your PC and check for it.


----------



## mhumble

Thanks for the quick reply. Responses:

1. The firstboot_flag was not created by the zipper script, I added it by hand.

2. The usb.map file was not modified to add the Airport 101, so I did it by hand with vi.

3. I am not sufficiently conversant with linux scripting to parse the part of zipper.sh that ads the backported drivers to be sure what I should look for.

4. I cannot get a bash prompt through the serial cable. I am using Hyperterminal and Win2k on a Dell Latitude laptop. It is not running a firewall, and I checked the settings on the McAfee Virus software, it appears that port 23 is open, but the Tivo does not respond to anything that I type, even though I can watch the entire boot up process. Any suggestions on things that I might be missing? I gather that I do not need to add a bash prompt into the rc.sysinit file. It would be a lot easier to troubleshoot if I could access the Tivo as it is running.

Thanks for being patient.


----------



## rbautch

mhumble said:


> 1. The firstboot_flag was not created by the zipper script, I added it by hand.


 It did add it. It just deleted it the first time you booted. That's normal.



mhumble said:


> 2. The usb.map file was not modified to add the Airport 101, so I did it by hand with vi.


 Unlikely, unless you entered the incorrect service number prefix. The entry the Zipper adds to the usb.map file looks like this:


Code:


product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB




mhumble said:


> 3. I am not sufficiently conversant with linux scripting to parse the part of zipper.sh that ads the backported drivers to be sure what I should look for.


Look in the /lib/modules directory for the following drivers: usbcore.o, usbnet.o and usb-ohci.o. They all should have a date that is different than the rest of the modules. Also look at ax8817x.o, and make sure it's a symlink to usbnet.o.



mhumble said:


> 4. I cannot get a bash prompt through the serial cable. I am using Hyperterminal and Win2k on a Dell Latitude laptop. It is not running a firewall, and I checked the settings on the McAfee Virus software, it appears that port 23 is open, but the Tivo does not respond to anything that I type, even though I can watch the entire boot up process. Any suggestions on things that I might be missing? I gather that I do not need to add a bash prompt into the rc.sysinit file. It would be a lot easier to troubleshoot if I could access the Tivo as it is running.
> 
> Thanks for being patient.


It's probably your hyperterminal settings. Make sure you're set at 115,200/8/N/1/N. Also make sure you're using the latest version of the Zipper. I just ran it using my Airlink 101 it seems to work fine.


----------



## rbautch

idocinthebox said:


> I need some help. I used ptvhdnet and instacake to make my first expanded tivo drive for my HD10-250 when 6.3a came out I used slicer 1.3a to do the slice upgrade. I stupidly did this over a wireless connection and when i entered the new ip address for the static ip i lost the connection and was unable to finish the script over ftp. I was able to re ftp ane reboot the system. The upgrade completed but no network. I have power on my FA 120 but no link light. I tried to scour the forms and do the network config manually but I could not get it to work. I then decided to try the Zipper. I had an extra 300gb hd and ran it on that.
> I used the new ptv sse3 instacake image and the superpatch 67 all to build the zipper boot disk. I first tried the 101 trick to get the new kernel and 6.3a upgrade done all at once but when I put the drive in I get into a reboot loop. I see alot of errors about not finding file and scripts. I then decided to try it again but just put the correct 357 identifier for my service# and then do a slice upgrade if it worked but the same problem. I read one post where they had to change things in the zipper script to get it to work but that seemed to be an isolated incident. What should I try next, A post of a sysinit.author file that is correct after the upgrade might help, also a list of what directories should be present and what they should have in them might help.. perhaps that could go on the zipper.pdf. My USB ports seem to work I even get a blinking light if I plug in a wireless adapter but angy ip scanner can not find an IP for the HDDtivo. Is there a command I can issue at the Bash prompt with a serial cable to see if any ip has been assigned. The Tweaks.sh script just makes my zipper disk reboot and on my ptv disk i get a fatal assertion error and a reboot.
> any help apreciated


A reboot loop could be many things, but my guess is that somehow your kernel is corrupt, got copied to the wrong partition, or perhaps the wrong one was installed. You could try to fix it by copying a new kernel to your kernel partition, but I would suggest starting over clean. Install the 3.1.5f instantcake image, then hack it with the Zipper FIRST, and then to the slice upgrade to 6.3.


----------



## rbautch

kevddawg said:


> The zipper_universal_CD.iso file is 7,772 KB (~ 7.8 MB), so that's well under 290MB. What size should it be? Is it normal that all the file names be converted to the old DOS 8.3 format on the resulting burned CD?
> 
> Kevin


The size of the universal iso file will depend on if you add a tivo software image to it. A tivo image could be anywhere from 10MB to 300MB depending on where you got it or how you made it.


----------



## mhumble

Thanks much. Will check the usb files, and continue to work on Hyperterminal. Netgear FA120s on order as well.


----------



## Grentz

I am happy to say i started over from square one and all went well.

For those interested,

-I used a new InstantCake ISO for my Tivo (DSR708)
-Combined it into a zipper cd per the guide
-Went through the zipper on my PC with my 200gb drive and told it to reimage and that I had no shows I wanted to keep
-Put it in my Tivo and used it with the FA120 I just got
-Used telnet and was able to run tweaks
-Had to also call the 1800 DTV number and say 711 to get my local channels back, but only took a few seconds to do thanks to the automated system 

I did try doing it on another 160gb drive i had first (as i was keeping the 200gb that still had my shows on it in working condition), but a few minutes after everything was setup properly (about 20mins) the tivo froze! I rebooted and it would not go past the Power up screen. I then hooked the drive to my imaging PC and it would not initialize in the bios...so i guess it was just a bad drive  But at least all is working now!

Thanks guys, and BTW, if you are having trouble with wireless, I recommend going wired!


----------



## JWThiers

Grentz said:


> I am happy to say i started over from square one and all went well.
> 
> Thanks guys, and BTW, if you are having trouble with wireless, I recommend going wired!


Glad to hear you got it up and running. As for the wireless part, you are right it can be a PITA to setup, and more frustrating is the 802.11B transfer speed (just fast enough, 55 min for a 1 hour show). A better alternative is to run a wired adapter into a wireless bridge that can do 802.11G (less than 10 min for a 1 hour show). I have never tried a strait wired network MRV transfer so I don't know what kind of speed they can get, but the bridge gives the stability of wired with a speed that is more than adequate for MRV. The setup for the bridge is fairly straight forward, once you understand what they want, you just have to find a set of routers and access points that support each other.


----------



## CopyCat

For those waiting for 6.3b-01-2-357 on their hr10-250, it's in the stream now. Let's hope they fixed the audio drop out problems.


----------



## Grentz

JWThiers said:


> Glad to hear you got it up and running. As for the wireless part, you are right it can be a PITA to setup, and more frustrating is the 802.11B transfer speed (just fast enough, 55 min for a 1 hour show). A better alternative is to run a wired adapter into a wireless bridge that can do 802.11G (less than 10 min for a 1 hour show). I have never tried a strait wired network MRV transfer so I don't know what kind of speed they can get, but the bridge gives the stability of wired with a speed that is more than adequate for MRV. The setup for the bridge is fairly straight forward, once you understand what they want, you just have to find a set of routers and access points that support each other.


Luckily I did the 3hr challenge to get a wired network drop to my TV.

It is my job (network installation) so I thought i should at least do it in my own home 

Now i am just trying to learn TWP


----------



## PJO1966

Yesterday I successfully upgraded my primary drive using The Zipper with Instant Cake. I put it back in the TiVo and plugged it in. At first I had a temperature issue, but that seems to have been resolved. I have two issues at the moment: 

1. I tried the "telnet -t vt100 xxx.xxx.x.88" command with both an Airbus ASOHOUSB and a TiVo wireless G adapter. The USB ports do not seem to be active.

2. In the Now Playing area I get a message stating that a hardware problem has been detected and to reboot, which does not help. It also only indicates that I have 42 hours of HD and 284 hours of SD. This is about half of what it was before the update.

I have yet to activate this receiver. I'm waiting to see if I can get it running first.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I tried searching through this monster thread, but did not have much luck.


----------



## willardcpa

PJO1966 said:


> Yesterday I successfully upgraded my primary drive using The Zipper with Instant Cake. ....


OK, I'll try this one. But be forewarned I got zip experience with Instant Cake.  But I read everything here.
Did you hook up your second tivo drive when you did the zipper and instant cake also?


----------



## Grentz

PJO1966 said:


> Yesterday I successfully upgraded my primary drive using The Zipper with Instant Cake. I put it back in the TiVo and plugged it in. At first I had a temperature issue, but that seems to have been resolved. I have two issues at the moment:
> 
> 1. I tried the "telnet -t vt100 xxx.xxx.x.88" command with both an Airbus ASOHOUSB and a TiVo wireless G adapter. The USB ports do not seem to be active.
> 
> 2. In the Now Playing area I get a message stating that a hardware problem has been detected and to reboot, which does not help. It also only indicates that I have 42 hours of HD and 284 hours of SD. This is about half of what it was before the update.
> 
> I have yet to activate this receiver. I'm waiting to see if I can get it running first.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? I tried searching through this monster thread, but did not have much luck.


As far as the adapters....Wireless G is not supported at all (the Tivo G adapter is for the later Standalones). Also, I had a Microsoft MN-510 (on the supported list and the driver loaded correctly) that said it was connected via the light on it, but i never was able to telnet in or use anything over the network. Tried a FA120 wired adapter and all went well. I fear Wireless is a bit hard to get working right at the moment even though it does work for some (i spent hours on it and never came up with anything).


----------



## PJO1966

willardcpa said:


> OK, I'll try this one. But be forewarned I got zip experience with Instant Cake.  But I read everything here.
> Did you hook up your second tivo drive when you did the zipper and instant cake also?


Nope. I can repeat the process with the second drive as part of the process if that is necessary.


----------



## PJO1966

Grentz said:


> As far as the adapters....Wireless G is not supported at all (the Tivo G adapter is for the later Standalones). Also, I had a Microsoft MN-510 (on the supported list and the driver loaded correctly) that said it was connected via the light on it, but i never was able to telnet in or use anything over the network. Tried a FA120 wired adapter and all went well. I fear Wireless is a bit hard to get working right at the moment even though it does work for some (i spent hours on it and never came up with anything).


I thought I had read somewhere in this thread that the TiVo wireless would work. I guess I was wrong. As for the Airlink, it's mentioned in this post as being compatible. When I plug it into the TiVo the power light doesn't even come on. I'll try it again after rerunning The Zipper on both drives tomorrow.


----------



## willardcpa

PJO1966 said:


> Nope. I can repeat the process with the second drive as part of the process if that is necessary.


I THINK that the problem is that you used the instant cake disk and it put a different software version on your main drive than you had remaining on your second drive. That's why you are getting the hardware problem message on the now playing area. Did your box have 6.2a on it before you zippered it? The drives "marry" themselves to each other when you set them up. My guess is that your A drive thinks its single now and is wondering who this B guy is. That's why the hours count is about half of what it was before.


----------



## PJO1966

willardcpa said:


> I THINK that the problem is that you used the instant cake disk and it put a different software version on your main drive than you had remaining on your second drive. That's why you are getting the hardware problem message on the now playing area. Did your box have 6.2a on it before you zippered it? The drives "marry" themselves to each other when you set them up. My guess is that your A drive thinks its single now and is wondering who this B guy is. That's why the hours count is about half of what it was before.


Makes perfect sense. Yes, it had 6.2 before. I'll redo the process including the second drive.


----------



## PJO1966

I apologize for the noob questions. I've never done anything like this before. I've already learned a lot through assistance, as well as trial and error. I'm still learning and have a couple more questions.

1. I installed the drives in my PC as follows: I took the cable out of my pc's hard drive and plugged it into the CD. I took the cable that was in the CD and put it in the TiVo's drive. This is the same as when I was putting in one drive. I added the second drive to the same cable as the first. When I went into BIOS it only saw one drive. I went through with the process anyway. Was this configuration correct? For the record, I have a Dell Dimension 4550.

2. When I booted the TiVo up I got the same heat message I got yesterday. Eventually it went away yesterday, and allowed me to boot up. I'm hoping it will today as well. I unplugged it and am letting it sit.


----------



## Lord Vader

When you connect the drive to the PC, make sure you reset your PC's CD drive jumper. Also, change the jumper setting on your hard drive. I have mine set as follows:

* CD drive = primary slave
* Hard drive = secondary master

I have NEVER had any problems when configuring it this way. It makes it easier for me to get things done.

As far as your TIVO's heat issue, if this is happening all the time, even from the time it's plugged in, it sounds like a software problem, one with which I admit I'm not familiar. Perhaps someone else can chime in on that, for I've never experienced that problem. If it IS because your unit tends to run hot due to poor air circulation around it, I tackled this problem myself with a simple solution, one that didn't require me messing with the unit's internal cooling fan. 

I purchased a notebook (laptop) cooler. I got me a 4-fan notebook cooler for twenty bucks and put it under my TIVO. In addition, I used the tops of 2-liter soda bottles as risers (I happen to have used ones the same color as my TIVOs, which was cool). I put 4 under the cooler, then 4 on top of the cooler. On top of this sits my TIVO, so there's air passing below and above it, and the cooler adds to this circulating air.

All my TIVO's temps run around 38c-41c as a result.


----------



## PJO1966

When I set the CD as anything but Primary Master, it comes up as "Unknown Device". I read in one of the threads on "another forum" that it's a Dell issue. I know it works with the CD as Primary Master, and the TiVo #1 drive as Secondary Master. I just can't seem to figure out how to attach TiVo #2 as a slave drive. Once I get that configured I'll be good to go.


----------



## Cure

Russ -

What's new? Release notes in Wiki go up to 3.4, but new version from yesterday is numbered 2.5, so I'm confused (but then again I am easily confused!).

Keep up the good work! Thanks for everything you have done for the Dtivo community.


----------



## SteelersFan

Cure said:


> Russ -
> 
> What's new? Release notes in Wiki go up to 3.4, but new version from yesterday is numbered 2.5, so I'm confused (but then again I am easily confused!).
> 
> Keep up the good work! Thanks for everything you have done for the Dtivo community.


Version 2.5 is the Zipper script version. The 3.4 you mention is for the Enhancement Script. Its up to 4.4 now, I think. They are two different animals but the Zipper uses the Enhancement. Check the Readme file in the rbautch_files.tgz package. It has the version history of the Enhancement Script.


----------



## mhumble

Each PC seems to have a little different response to having drives added. I am using an IBM that requires that I connect the CDROM as a master, although it seems to be indifferent whether it is cabled to the primary or secondary IDE channel. Be sure to set the jumpers on the drives that you want to use for the Tivo as master for the Tivo A drive, and slave for the Tivo B drive. If you are using InstantCake to image your drives, which you will have to do if you want to use two drives (Zipper only touches the A drive), you will have to choose the advanced option if you have the hard disks cabled to the primary IDE channel (they will be recognized by Linux as hda and hdb). If you cable the disk drives on the secondary IDE channel, they will be recognized as hdc and hdd. Since I've never done it, I don't know how things are labeled if you cable the CDROM as a slave on the primary IDE channel, but I'd guess that it might be hdb. For Zipper, you are prompted to specify which device is the primary drive. Hope this helps. BTW, I would not recommend ignoring a temperature issue. I fried my Series 1 box that way (sniff, RIP).


----------



## PJO1966

I gave up on the second drive for now, and just did one. I got the TiVo to boot up, I got the networking up, I got DirecTV to reactivate the receiver (no small task-they screwed up my account) and all was well. I had to unplug it to put it back in the cabinet. When I booted it back up I had the temperature message again.


----------



## bnm81002

Lord Vader said:


> As far as your TIVO's heat issue, if this is happening all the time, even from the time it's plugged in, it sounds like a software problem, one with which I admit I'm not familiar. Perhaps someone else can chime in on that, for I've never experienced that problem. If it IS because your unit tends to run hot due to poor air circulation around it, I tackled this problem myself with a simple solution, one that didn't require me messing with the unit's internal cooling fan.
> 
> I purchased a notebook (laptop) cooler. I got me a 4-fan notebook cooler for twenty bucks and put it under my TIVO. In addition, I used the tops of 2-liter soda bottles as risers (I happen to have used ones the same color as my TIVOs, which was cool). I put 4 under the cooler, then 4 on top of the cooler. On top of this sits my TIVO, so there's air passing below and above it, and the cooler adds to this circulating air.
> 
> All my TIVO's temps run around 38c-41c as a result.


as far as I know most notebook coolers use the USB ports of the notebook to work, so in your case, are you saying that you are connecting the notebook cooler to the USB port of the Tivo unit for it to work?


----------



## dlmcmurr

PJO1966 said:


> When I set the CD as anything but Primary Master, it comes up as "Unknown Device". I read in one of the threads on "another forum" that it's a Dell issue. I know it works with the CD as Primary Master, and the TiVo #1 drive as Secondary Master. I just can't seem to figure out how to attach TiVo #2 as a slave drive. Once I get that configured I'll be good to go.


I know you've already gotten past this point, but just for other's benefit -- a basic requirement is every slave drive must have a master. If your CD is set to primary slave, there must be a primary master. The master vs. slave designation is set via a three position jumper near the ribbon connector and is normally labeled MA, SL, and CS, with the latter being cable select. Using cable select can sometimes add an element of confusion, so I'd recommend not using it. Then, don't forget to change any jumpers as necessary before you reinstall it in your TiVo.

There are some drives that don't play together well as master and slave. If you encounter that, try reversing the designation.

As mhumble was saying, Pri Master will be hda, Pri Slave will be hdb, Sec Master hdc, and Sec Slave hdd.

Hope this helps someone a little.

Dave


----------



## Lord Vader

bnm81002 said:


> as far as I know most notebook coolers use the USB ports of the notebook to work, so in your case, are you saying that you are connecting the notebook cooler to the USB port of the Tivo unit for it to work?


Actually, the cooler I have has an AC power adapter. That's what I use.


----------



## rbautch

Cure said:


> Russ -
> 
> What's new? Release notes in Wiki go up to 3.4, but new version from yesterday is numbered 2.5, so I'm confused (but then again I am easily confused!).
> 
> Keep up the good work! Thanks for everything you have done for the Dtivo community.


Nothing major. Just cleaned up the instructions and dumped in the latest enhancement script. Remember, once you've Zippered, you shouldn't Zipper again to get updates. For that, you run tweak.sh again, which downloads the latest Enhancement script.


----------



## PJO1966

I came across an interesting problem. After finally getting everything booted up, and the temperature under control, I'm having some issues. I'm getting 1 second audio dropouts that are remedied by hitting the replay button. They are frequent. I thought they were a product of 6.2, but the box is running 3.1.

I've also lost networking capabilities.


----------



## rbautch

PJO1966 said:


> I came across an interesting problem. After finally getting everything booted up, and the temperature under control, I'm having some issues. I'm getting 1 second audio dropouts that are remedied by hitting the replay button. They are frequent. I thought they were a product of 6.2, but the box is running 3.1.
> 
> I've also lost networking capabilities.


The Zipper works on 6.2 only. Audio dropouts are a symptom of 6.3 not 6.2. If you're getting them on 3.1, it's probably a failing hard drive.


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> The Zipper works on 6.2 only. Audio dropouts are a symptom of 6.3 not 6.2. If you're getting them on 3.1, it's probably a failing hard drive.


I was led to believe that doing an Instant Cake on the drives would repair a failing hard drive. I guess I was misinformed. It looks like my options are to either replace the drives or stick with the HR20.


----------



## Lord Vader

A failing hard drive is a hardware problem, and one that is probably the worst thing that can happen to your drive.


----------



## PJO1966

Since I'm only going to be using one drive, I'll try using what was the slave drive as the primary. That's a project for tomorrow. I've spent the entire day on this and I'm fried.


----------



## PJO1966

If I do get a new drive , will I be able to just redo the Zipper, go through the Setup procedure on the TiVo and be good to go? I assume I won't have to have DirecTV activate the unit again.


----------



## Da Goon

PJO1966 said:


> If I do get a new drive , will I be able to just redo the Zipper, go through the Setup procedure on the TiVo and be good to go? I assume I won't have to have DirecTV activate the unit again.


Yep, that's it. If it's already activated, the only call you'll have to make to D* is to regain your local channels. Even if you don't call, your locals will come in on their own in about 24 hours.


----------



## PJO1966

Da Goon said:


> Yep, that's it. If it's already activated, the only call you'll have to make to D* is to regain your local channels. Even if you don't call, your locals will come in on their own in about 24 hours.


I can wait 24 hours if it means not having to deal with the bozos again. I record my locals off antenna anyway.

I really appreciate everyones patience with the noob.


----------



## Lord Vader

No need to deal with any of them. Call the 800 # and when prompted, enter the extension # on your screen (711 I think?). Or just enter 721. DirecTV's system automatically sends a reauthorization to your account to "reactivate," so to speak, your channels. At this time your locals will reappear.

No human interaction occurs during your phone call.


----------



## PJO1966

Lord Vader said:


> No need to deal with any of them. Call the 800 # and when prompted, enter the extension # on your screen (711 I think?). Or just enter 721. DirecTV's system automatically sends a reauthorization to your account to "reactivate," so to speak, your channels. At this time your locals will reappear.
> 
> No human interaction occurs during your phone call.


That sounds like an ideal phone call to DirecTV to me, although they have been nothing but nice and honestly try to be helpful. The last one offered me $15/mo off for 6 months without any prompting from me. That's a first.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nugent

Half a million views of this thread and counting! Congrats, Gunnyman, I salute you.


----------



## Gunnyman

Gunnyman is just pawn in game of life.
This is Rbautch's show now :up: :up:
Kudos to this community still pitching in and answering questions!


----------



## Lord Vader

So, *HE * is the Master now, eh? And you are just the apprentice.


----------



## Langree

Gunnyman said:


> Gunnyman is just pawn in game of life.


So you can't tell me why Heddy Lamarr wants the choo-choo to go through Rock Ridge?


----------



## Gunnyman

Gunnyman like candy


----------



## PJO1966

OK... brand new drive installed. Before bootup was finished I got another message saying that the unit had been shut down due to temperature. If this follows the same pattern, I'll leave it unplugged for a few minutes, then it will be fine. It still concerns me. The fan is working properly, and it's not a circulation issue. I got the same message previously while the top was still off and the TiVo was sitting on the table. Someone had suggested that it might be a software issue, but I can't see how that's possible. I also don't see how it can overheat after only being plugged in for less than a couple minutes.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> So, *HE * is the Master now, eh? And you are just the apprentice.


Wouldn't that be EVIL apprentice? I can see it now

Rbautch: Gunny, I am your father!
Gunny: Noooo! It can't beeeee!!!

No wait I think I've seen this before what was it spiderman or something????

ROFLMAO


----------



## PJO1966

Who's up for another question?

Fan installed under TiVo... temp is 38c. I'm at Step 4 of the Zipper... running the enchancement script. Here's what I entered and the response:



> Bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> Bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: error while loading shared libraries: cannot open shared object file: cann
> ot load shared object file: No such file or directory
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...
> 
> Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory


When I had the brand new drive in the pc, everything went as before. I've gotten that part of the procedure down. I'm stumped once again.


----------



## JWThiers

PJO1966 said:


> Who's up for another question?
> 
> Fan installed under TiVo... temp is 38c. I'm at Step 4 of the Zipper... running the enchancement script. Here's what I entered and the response:
> 
> When I had the brand new drive in the pc, everything went as before. I've gotten that part of the procedure down. I'm stumped once again.


That is what you get if you network is not configured properly. Check the zipper wiki Tips & Tricks page here for a solution.


----------



## PJO1966

I think I'm about ready to throw in the towel anyway. When I finished my guided setup I had nothing on any channel.


----------



## bnm81002

Lord Vader said:


> Actually, the cooler I have has an AC power adapter. That's what I use.


wonder if one w/o the ac adapter would work on the other USB port of the Tivo unit since 1 is used with a 2.0 USB adapter?


----------



## sk33t3r

What kind of tmep issues are you guys seeing, The temp on my HR10250 is at;

Uptime 3d 13h 40m 10s 
Current Temperature: 47C / 116.6F


----------



## PJO1966

Uptime 1h 21m 35s
Current Temp 41C


----------



## Lord Vader

Temp 37C


----------



## sk33t3r

So whats the issue with the heat. Mine has been running this temp ever since I got it up and running last week. I made my own brackets for my hard drives and the drives are stacked in front of the power supply, with a 1/4" gap between each drive, I removed the baracket that was in the bottom of the chassis, and used PC standoffs to mount the drive to the bottom of the chassis.


----------



## Bargainscrounger

Sorry for this question, to run a script do I need to put ./ in front of the filename or will just the filename alone work? 

Thanks guys


----------



## sk33t3r

Bargainscrounger said:


> Sorry for this question, to run a script do I need to put ./ in front of the filename or will just the filename alone work?
> 
> Thanks guys


Depends, if its a .sh file you can type in sh filename.sh, make sure it is executable, if not just chmod 755 filename.


----------



## Bargainscrounger

if its a .tcl ?


----------



## Lord Vader

If it's a .tcl, then type in *./* followed by the script name.


----------



## JpHudy

Hope this question doesn't make anyone angry....

I borrowed an instantcake cd from a friend, but it seems to have an image for a phillips dtivo. I have a Hughes 40 model. 

Am I out of luck on this? Should I go with a different instantcake cd?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Da Goon

JpHudy said:


> Hope this question doesn't make anyone angry....
> 
> I borrowed an instantcake cd from a friend, but it seems to have an image for a phillips dtivo. I have a Hughes 40 model.
> 
> Am I out of luck on this? Should I go with a different instantcake cd?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


If the Philips instantcake cd is for a Philips DSR6000, then you can't use it. If it was for any other philips model (dsr7000,dsr704 or 708) then it will work just fine in your tivo


----------



## JpHudy

The borrowed instantcake cd is for a DSR7000, so this should be ok on a Hughes SD 40?

Also, I can't seem to figure out where the instantcake iso file comes from? It doesn't seem to be "on" the instantcake cd. I am under the assumption that you have to create it by booting the instantcake cd. But, when I boot that CD, it wants to install on what will be the new tivo guide.

Help!


----------



## Da Goon

JpHudy said:


> The borrowed instantcake cd is for a DSR7000, so this should be ok on a Hughes SD 40?
> 
> Also, I can't seem to figure out where the instantcake iso file comes from? It doesn't seem to be "on" the instantcake cd. I am under the assumption that you have to create it by booting the instantcake cd. But, when I boot that CD, it wants to install on what will be the new tivo guide.
> 
> Help!


Yes. That image will work in your tivo. If you boot your pc from that disc, it will automatically install the image for you. If you want to poke around and actually find the image on the disk, boot up your pc, then open up the cd and look in the images folder. There's a file in there named "000001". that's your tivo image. But, theres no reason to try to extract the image from the cd, unless you want to make a backup of it or something like that. Otherwise, all you need the instantcake cd.


----------



## JWThiers

And this is a zipper support question how???


----------



## JpHudy

it says to put the instantcake iso file in the zipper folder. which file are they talking about and where does it come from?? is it the 000001 file?


----------



## Da Goon

JpHudy said:


> it says to put the instantcake iso file in the zipper folder. which file are they talking about and where does it come from?? is it the 000001 file?


the instantcake iso file was the one used to burn the cd you have. The zipper should recognize the 000001 file as long as you don't rename it, so just use that. That would be much easier than trying to re-extract the iso from the cd.


----------



## gsr

JpHudy said:


> Hope this question doesn't make anyone angry....
> 
> I borrowed an instantcake cd from a friend, but it seems to have an image for a phillips dtivo. I have a Hughes 40 model.
> 
> Am I out of luck on this? Should I go with a different instantcake cd?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


Ok, I'll bite and get angry.

As someone else suggested, why are you asking this in the Zipper thread?

Why are you stealing software? For crying out loud, it's not like it'll cost you a fortune to get your own legal copy. If you can't afford to buy a copy, then learn to live with an unhacked Tivo...


----------



## bbsux

Been using zipper for a few months now, every once in a while (at least once a day), when I try and go to Now Playing from either watching a recording or after deleting shows or browsing folders -- The whole thing goes blank, there is a selection line that will move but not let me access any shows.

I have to wait -- 2 or 3 minutes usually -- then the shows will come back....

Is this normal? I'm going to disable TWP from starting automatically and se if that makes a difference.


----------



## SteelersFan

bbsux said:


> Been using zipper for a few months now, every once in a while (at least once a day), when I try and go to Now Playing from either watching a recording or after deleting shows or browsing folders -- The whole thing goes blank, there is a selection line that will move but not let me access any shows.
> 
> I have to wait -- 2 or 3 minutes usually -- then the shows will come back....
> 
> Is this normal? I'm going to disable TWP from starting automatically and se if that makes a difference.


Search this thread (and/or the Underground Forum) for Empty looking NPL (Now Playing List) or check the Zipper Wiki. Its been asked and answered many time so finding the info should be easy.


----------



## bbsux

SteelersFan said:


> Search this thread (and/or the Underground Forum) for Empty looking NPL (Now Playing List) or check the Zipper Wiki. Its been asked and answered many time so finding the info should be easy.


Oh, sorry. I had no idea how to describe it that small so I could search for it.

Thanks


----------



## JpHudy

Guys, what is the "service number"? The zipper's first prompt?


----------



## pdawg17

On ************* there is a "How To upgrade PTV-networked HR10 to 6.3b" article...does "PTV-networked" = Zippered?


----------



## addicted4life

JpHudy said:


> Guys, what is the "service number"? The zipper's first prompt?


hr10-250 it would be 357


----------



## JpHudy

Sorry for all the questions, here is one more.

I get an error that says vmlinix.px.gz is not found. THe zipper tools directory says vmlinix.pz. Shoudl I rename it and make another boot disc?

btw, thanks all for your help


----------



## Da Goon

JpHudy said:


> Sorry for all the questions, here is one more.
> 
> I get an error that says vmlinix.px.gz is not found. THe zipper tools directory says vmlinix.pz. Shoudl I rename it and make another boot disc?
> 
> btw, thanks all for your help


vmlinux.px.gz is the gziped version of the vmlinux.px kernel. Vmlinux.px.gz is how it's originally named on the ptv disc before it's uncompressed. You shouldn't have anything named vmlinux.pz. Where did this file come from??


----------



## JpHudy

Oh, I figured it out. I was using the free version of the LBA48 Boot CD. I got the $5 one, works better now.


----------



## mpettit2001

I am trying to boot my computer using the "zipper_universal_CD.iso". I have a sd-dvr40. I put a new hard drive in it 2 years ago. I am trying to use the zipper. When my computer boots up with the cd this is what I get:
Strating Caldera DR-DOS
CMM 386 3.27 Copyright (c) 1992, 1998 Caldera, Inc. All rights reserved
CMM 386: Warning: Address line A20 already enabled.
Fram=D000 Kb=

The cursor stops after the "Kb=". I purchased the "instantcake-sddvr40-6[1].2-01-2-351.iso" in 4/2006. I have just got around to use. Can any help me?


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> On ************* there is a "How To upgrade PTV-networked HR10 to 6.3b" article...does "PTV-networked" = Zippered?


No. PTVnet is a product similar to the Zipper, but it doesn't include the same hacks as the Zipper. Still, the slicer works just as well on a tivo hacked with either product. The article basically says run the slicer after you get the slices.


----------



## rbautch

mpettit2001 said:


> I am trying to boot my computer using the "zipper_universal_CD.iso". I have a sd-dvr40. I put a new hard drive in it 2 years ago. I am trying to use the zipper. When my computer boots up with the cd this is what I get:
> Strating Caldera DR-DOS
> CMM 386 3.27 Copyright (c) 1992, 1998 Caldera, Inc. All rights reserved
> CMM 386: Warning: Address line A20 already enabled.
> Fram=D000 Kb=
> 
> The cursor stops after the "Kb=". I purchased the "instantcake-sddvr40-6[1].2-01-2-351.iso" in 4/2006. I have just got around to use. Can any help me?


What boot CD are you using?


----------



## dbolck

I've created the zipper disk with the instant cake image as per the instructions, but when I try and mount the cdrom I get the following message:
*mount: can't find dev/hdd/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab*

I will say that I am skilled with computers in general, but I'm a complete noob with linux.Please help I'mm going into tivo withdrawl


----------



## mpettit2001

rbautch said:


> What boot CD are you using?


I was following the directions on the zipper web site. There are two pictures showing the files. I put all of these files in the zipper_tools folder. I then clicked on the zipper_isomaker.bat and it made a zipper_universal_CD.iso file. This file is 302 mb. I loaded this to a cd making it a boot cd. I have the hard drive in my computer ready to be loaded. I still have my upgraded hard drive in the unit.


----------



## rpdre1

You still didn't answer the question.... What .iso did you use for the boot CD?

You can currently only use the $5 "PTV LBA48 CD with Enhancements" here: http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...Category_ID=5&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=29

It's named ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso.


----------



## Gunnyman

dbolck said:


> I've created the zipper disk with the instant cake image as per the instructions, but when I try and mount the cdrom I get the following message:
> *mount: can't find dev/hdd/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab*
> 
> I will say that I am skilled with computers in general, but I'm a complete noob with linux.Please help I'mm going into tivo withdrawl


note the spaces:
the command is:
mount /dev/hdd /cdrom


----------



## JpHudy

Can anyone verify that a Belkin FD5050 usb adapter should work. I had found it listed on the tivo.com page, but I can't get any activity with it on my router.

If I connect the FD5050 to my router via my laptop, it works. I did that to clone the MAC address of the FD5050 to provide my dlink 614+ with the FD5050's MAC address to enable static IP 192.168.0.108 which is the static IP I chose for the tivo during zipper. 

But, the log of the router never shows that the .108 IP ever connects.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mpettit2001

rpdre1 said:


> You still didn't answer the question.... What .iso did you use for the boot CD?
> 
> You can currently only use the $5 "PTV LBA48 CD with Enhancements" here:
> 
> It's named ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso.


I have an older version of that, but I just purchased the new one. I will use this to make a boot cd. I am looking at the "The Zipper" TiVo HACK SCRIPT website. Is this what I should be using?


----------



## dbolck

thnx that did the trick


----------



## mpettit2001

rpdre1 said:


> You still didn't answer the question.... What .iso did you use for the boot CD?
> 
> You can currently only use the $5 "PTV LBA48 CD with Enhancements" here
> 
> It's named ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso.


This what I have now, but I still got the same results. I tried just this file and the zipper_universal_CD.iso. Should the ISO file that was created by "zipper_iso_maker.bat" be 320mb?


----------



## mhumble

Just a quick note to say that I have successfully zippered two Tivo's, an HDVR2 and a SD-DVR40. Thanks for the great scripts and the help last Sunday. 

BTW, I am using the Netgear HDX101 powerline ethernet adapter to extend my network to the Tivo in the master bedroom, with a Netgear FA120 USB to ethernet adapter. Appears to work great. Now to go back to the other two units I started with, and RTFD and follow them EXACTLY.


----------



## dbolck

I used Zipper to hack my SD-dvr40 and it works fine except it's not recognizing my second tuner.


----------



## Grentz

dbolck said:


> I used Zipper to hack my SD-dvr40 and it works fine except it's not recognizing my second tuner.


You need to run the Sat wizard. Same thing happened to me, but after reruning the sat wizard (you enter your zip, type of dish, etc.) it goes back to 2 tuners.

DO NOT run guided setup, run the sat wizard. They are two separate things 



JpHudy said:


> Guys, what is the "service number"? The zipper's first prompt?


Its the first 3 digits of your service number which can be found on the label on the back of your tivo


----------



## dbolck

thanx that worked,now if anyone knows of any good software for video stream or exporting and converting.Let me know.


----------



## ttodd1

Cannot be discussed here check DDB.


----------



## JpHudy

Thanks everyone for all your help!!

I'm could really use some input on this one. I have the zippered drive in my tivo. It booted great and restarted itself as the instructions said. I did guided setup and called dtv to input the 721 code - all is great.

But, I can't get the tivo connect to my router. I have the Belkin F5D5050. It is one of those listed wired usb adapters. I know that it works because I used it to connect from my laptop. But, it doesn't seem to connect when used with the tivo. I set up the tivo to have a static IP of 192.168.0.108. I checked to make sure that the router should be accepting static IP's in the range and DHCP is also on.

The light on the adapter turns green, but not after a boot of the tivo box. You have to pull the usb plug and re-plug it in. Then, the green light comes right on. But, the router still shows no connection. I can't telnet to the tivo, either. I have the dlink 614+ router if it matters. 

A couple other things; I'm working on getting the serial cable. I think I have one around. I don't think my dlink router has a specific area for static vs. DHCP IP's. It looks like they could even intermingle. Also, when zippering, I got an error that said "rbautch.pz.gz (sp?) unexpected end of file". I don't know if that had anything to do with it.

What is the best line of troubleshooting? Anyone had the problem or heard of it?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## JWThiers

JpHudy said:


> Thanks everyone for all your help!!
> 
> I'm could really use some input on this one. I have the zippered drive in my tivo. It booted great and restarted itself as the instructions said. I did guided setup and called dtv to input the 721 code - all is great.
> 
> But, I can't get the tivo connect to my router. I have the Belkin F5D5050. It is one of those listed wired usb adapters. I know that it works because I used it to connect from my laptop. But, it doesn't seem to connect when used with the tivo. I set up the tivo to have a static IP of 192.168.0.108. I checked to make sure that the router should be accepting static IP's in the range and DHCP is also on.
> 
> The light on the adapter turns green, but not after a boot of the tivo box. You have to pull the usb plug and re-plug it in. Then, the green light comes right on. But, the router still shows no connection. I can't telnet to the tivo, either. I have the dlink 614+ router if it matters.
> 
> A couple other things; I'm working on getting the serial cable. I think I have one around. I don't think my dlink router has a specific area for static vs. DHCP IP's. It looks like they could even intermingle. Also, when zippering, I got an error that said "rbautch.pz.gz (sp?) unexpected end of file". I don't know if that had anything to do with it.
> 
> What is the best line of troubleshooting? Anyone had the problem or heard of it?
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Since you got an error while you were zippering that would be a good place to start. Try to zipper again and hopefully you don't get an error. If you do redownload the zipper files and make a new zipper cd (might be a corrupt file). after you successfully insrall zipper we can see where we stand.

BTW I couldn't find you router listed on the dlink site but if the UI is similar or the same as what I looked at, you can set the DHCP range on the HOME tab, DHCP button. It asks for a starting and ending IP. To use a static address just use a valid IP outside of that range.


----------



## JpHudy

Ok, I tried to re-zipper the drive without making a new zipper cd. I get the following errors.

During the copy of hacks;
cp: Read error: Input/Output error

AND

After I choose "n" for wireless and it is copying the usb.map

tivo.hacks.rbautch_files.tgz unexpected end of file.

Any ideas? I'll try to download all new zipper files and compare soon.

*UPDATE; I downloaded all of the files according to the zipper instructions, but they are all the same as I used before. I made a new zipper CD iso file, but it is the same size as the last one.

Something I noticed that is strange; after running the isomaker.bat file, the 00001 image is extracted from the instantcake.iso file in the zipper directory and also, the ptvlba48 ISO .zip file that was previously outside of the zipper directory - is now copied into the zipper directory. *

Also, I don't know if it matters. I'm using a phillips 7000 image on my Hughes sd-40. But, I read that it shouldn't matter.



*I also noticed, in post 8263, this guy had the same problem as me. I don't think that anyone was able to help him.*



> HELP - Errors when running the zipper...
> Im getting 2 errors while running the script.
> 
> #1 cp: read error: Input\output error
> This occurs right after the text "Copying hacks to tivo drive" occurs.
> 
> #2 gunzip: /tivo/hacks/rbatstch_files.tgz: unexpected end of file.
> 
> Also, I cannot even get a good ping to my Tivo's IP#
> I have rebuilt the ISO a couple of times with no difference.
> The USB 10\100 unit is working as I can test it on my other PCs.
> 
> IDEAS?
> Thanks....


Ok, final update. I did notice that my dlink has DHCP between 192.168.0.100 and 199. So, I have since updated the drive with *.257, but still no luck.


----------



## mpettit2001

Please excuse my ignorance in my previous posts. I was making the boot cd improperly. I ran the zipper. I put the image on the new hard drive. I get a message sating that the cd is missing s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz. Please help.


----------



## airjrdn

My zippered Tivos have been running fine for months, but all of a sudden, CallerID is no longer working on one of them. I don't know if it's working on the other one as we don't currently have a television hooked up to that one.

Is there a command I can run to start it up again?

Quick update...I got this going by:

Telnetting in w/Hyperterm
going to /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin
running tivocid tivo.i.p.address &


----------



## ttodd1

mpettit2001 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance in my previous posts. I was making the boot cd improperly. I ran the zipper. I put the image on the new hard drive. I get a message sating that the cd is missing s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz. Please help.


I would guess that the file is not on the cd.


----------



## mpettit2001

ttodd1 said:


> I would guess that the file is not on the cd.


Again I loaded the files incorrectly on the cd. Thank you.


----------



## JpHudy

WHOA!!! I got it. I'm not sure exactly what was wrong with the connection before, but I had to invoke telnet from a cmd line.

Pulled the bash right up!! I had to run the uninstall tweak and it DL'ed some stuff after running tweak again. Then, did the additional instructions for windows users!! IT WORKED!!

Now, how do I figure out what to do next?? :0 Well, I guess this will take some time to learn all this stuff. I could even FTP to my tivo!! WTF is next !!! SO cool!


----------



## dbolck

I'm new to this whole linux deal, so can someone tell me how to go about putting a FTP client on the tivo


----------



## sk33t3r

dbolck said:


> I'm new to this whole linux deal, so can someone tell me how to go about putting a FTP client on the tivo


Install the enhancement/ZIPPER!!! And use the search function on this site


----------



## dbolck

I've already installed the Emhancement/Zipper, So what am I searching for


----------



## sk33t3r

Then you should be ready to go, just use a ftp progam to connet to your tivo. What are you using and what error are you getting.


----------



## Lord Vader

db, try FileZilla. It's very easy to use and free. Google it and you can download it.


----------



## JWThiers

JpHudy said:


> Ok, final update. I did notice that my dlink has DHCP between 192.168.0.100 and 199. So, I have since updated the drive with *.257, but still no luck.


Assuming that your router is at *.1, you have static addresses from .2 - .99, DHCP from .100 - .199 and static again from .200 - *.254* anything else is an invalid address.


----------



## kimsan

JpHudy said:


> Ok, I tried to re-zipper the drive without making a new zipper cd. I get the following errors.
> 
> During the copy of hacks;
> cp: Read error: Input/Output error
> 
> AND
> 
> After I choose "n" for wireless and it is copying the usb.map
> 
> tivo.hacks.rbautch_files.tgz unexpected end of file.
> 
> Any ideas? I'll try to download all new zipper files and compare soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Seen that myself. *MY* workaround was to install an image and quit without Zippering, install HD in HR10 and get the system running as normal, put HD back in the PC and Zipper withour imaging. No errors that way and instant success.
> 
> As with all things, YMMV.
Click to expand...


----------



## RobD

pHudy - I am getting those same Read error and unexpected end of file messages. I re-downloaded the files and did a file compare on the two, and they are identical.

I am going to try what kimsan suggested, which is to let zipper put the image on the drive, but then exit the script before putting the zipper modifications on. I'll let my HDVR2 boot the system, then I'll yank the drive and install zipper.

If anybody comes up with a 'fix' in the next couple of hours, I'd appreciate it. I own three HDVR2s, and it would be nice to only have to do the drive yank sequence once on each one.

Robert


----------



## kimsan

RobD said:


> If anybody comes up with a 'fix' in the next couple of hours, I'd appreciate it. I own three HDVR2s, and it would be nice to only have to do the drive yank sequence once on each one.
> 
> Robert


I thought abou my results with HR10-250s again this morning. As best I recall, Zipper-restore -> Zipper-install as a single operation has NEVER worked for me.

Zipper-install to an existing fully-up drive has NEVER failed for me. That existing fully-up drive has been created via Zipper-install, mfsrestore or Instantcake and the results have always been TOTAL SUCCESS for me.

With those results in mind. It takes WAY less time to yank twice/ succeed once than to use any other method that has failed and requires a reimage to get back to square one.

I'm *STILL* a completely satisfied Zipper baby and send all praise and laud to Gunny and rbautch

Thanks guys!


----------



## PJO1966

I gave mine a second go. I zippered my brand new drive. Everything looked good for a few hours. Then last night when I turned on my TV, the image froze and I got the temperature message again. The fan was working fine and I had a laptop cooler under the TiVo. I thought it was the drives, but it must be some other hardware issue. Unless anyone can suggest a remedy, it's a paperweight. Luckily I have another one on the way, but I was still holding out hope that I could use this one as a backup.

My question is, since this drive is going in a new TiVo, will I need to re-zipper it? Also, do I have to give the new TiVo a different IP address or should I just use the same one?


----------



## RobD

Okay, I've done some more testing today. Not complete, but here are my results...

Brought my Zipper Universal CD v2.5 (12/12/06) into work today and hooked it to P3-1GHz computer. I booted and turned a 40G drive into a Tivo drive. No errors during the Hacks process. Hmmm, maybe it is related to the big drives?

Installed a Seagate 250GB into the computer and booted Zipper. Ran the zipper.sh script, and again no errors during the Hacks process. Not what I expected, but is giving me a clue!

At home, I used a Dell Dimension 8300 (P4/3.2GHz) computer. The image restore there for the 400GB Seagate took FOREVER (10 minutes?). Here at work on the P3 machine, it took 30 seconds to do the 250GB. Opposite of what should have happened.

So I'm thinking there might be a problem with the kernel on the ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso CD when used on newer computers? Something that isn't just right. It's not like my 8300 is a brand-new chipset. I even had the Serial ATAs turned off in the BIOS.


----------



## rbautch

PJO1966 said:


> I gave mine a second go. I zippered my brand new drive. Everything looked good for a few hours. Then last night when I turned on my TV, the image froze and I got the temperature message again. The fan was working fine and I had a laptop cooler under the TiVo. I thought it was the drives, but it must be some other hardware issue. Unless anyone can suggest a remedy, it's a paperweight. Luckily I have another one on the way, but I was still holding out hope that I could use this one as a backup.
> 
> My question is, since this drive is going in a new TiVo, will I need to re-zipper it? Also, do I have to give the new TiVo a different IP address or should I just use the same one?


How about installing an aftermarket fan to supplement the existing one? I use a 12v power cable splitter to power a 120mm fan that I bolted to the inside top of the cover. I then drilled several small holes above the fan to exhaust the hot air. It's not pretty, but it lowers the tivo temp by 10 degrees.

No need to rezipper, just run 51killer.


----------



## cheddarspaz2

Another Praise for the Zipper!!

Finally got fed up with all the re-starts and freezing on my (6.3a) HR10-250 and restored my back-up of 3.1.5e. Ran the Zipper and nothing has gone more smoothly. One shot, in less than an hour from removal to remounting back into the Tivo. Already extracted a test recording... Awesome work on the Zipper!

Again, Thanks!


----------



## JWThiers

marius1 said:


> Sorry if posting ads is not allowed in this thread.


Since its a support thread why wouldn't posting ads be appropriate.  :down: :down: :down:


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> How about installing an aftermarket fan to supplement the existing one? I use a 12v power cable splitter to power a 120mm fan that I bolted to the inside top of the cover. I then drilled several small holes above the fan to exhaust the hot air. It's not pretty, but it lowers the tivo temp by 10 degrees.


You would think the fan inside and the laptop fan would be enough. It was running at about 44c pretty consistently. I don't think heat is the problem. Maybe it's a bad sensor.



> No need to rezipper, just run 51killer.


Thanks... so using the same IP address wouldn't be an issue?


----------



## willardcpa

JWThiers said:


> Since its a support thread why wouldn't posting ads be appropriate.  :down: :down: :down:


Inigo Montoya "I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> You would think the fan inside and the laptop fan would be enough. It was running at about 44c pretty consistently. I don't think heat is the problem. Maybe it's a bad sensor.


.. or perhaps the power supply ?


----------



## stevecon

I wanted to update the enhancement script - so I telnetted in, changed to /hacks and I got an error - and the script ended after being asked if I wanted the express version. So, I just reran it - I captured the session below:

SD-bash# tweak.sh
Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
SD-bash# tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
Skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
SD-bash# ls
mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
network.tcl tweak.sh
set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
SD-bash# tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 3713 KB 00:00 ETA
Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Invalid tar magic
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: y
cat: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
SD-bash#

The "tar: Invalid tar magic" line looks like it's the problem - but I have no idea how to get around it. Any help?

Thanks!


----------



## bnm81002

Steve, did you just try to install the enhancement scripts? I tried to install it as well and got errors too, I PM "rbautch" hopefully it's from his end and not from our end that is causing problems


----------



## Lord Vader

PJO1966 said:


> .. or perhaps the power supply ?


That's a ridiculously expensive cooler. I got a 4-fan one for around $20. (Don't ask me where, either, because it was a couple years ago.) It has run 24/7 ever since I got it.


----------



## Lord Vader

stevecon said:


> I wanted to update the enhancement script - so I telnetted in, changed to /hacks and I got an error - and the script ended after being asked if I wanted the express version. So, I just reran it - I captured the session below:
> 
> SD-bash# tweak.sh
> Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
> SD-bash# tweak_uninstall.sh
> Removing directories and files...
> Skipping TWP uninstall...
> Skipping cron uninstall...
> Skipping CallerID uninstall...
> Skipping fakecall restore...
> Skipping driver restore...
> No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
> No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
> Done!
> SD-bash# ls
> mfs_network superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
> network.tcl tweak.sh
> set_mrv_name_67.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
> SD-bash# tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 3713 KB 00:00 ETA
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Invalid tar magic
> mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: y
> cat: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> SD-bash#
> 
> The "tar: Invalid tar magic" line looks like it's the problem - but I have no idea how to get around it. Any help?
> 
> Thanks!


Try manually FTPing the rbautch tar file, then run the script and choose NO when asked if you want to run express mode. See if that works. It did for me when I had a similar problem.


----------



## trebu2002

Thank you all for your input!

1) I've tried Windows XP extraction, WinZip and 7-Zip - All fail to unzip zipper.zip because rbautch_files.tgz and vmlinux.px fail the CRC check. Anyone else experienced this?

2) I have a hacked RCA-DVR40 S2 DTIVO that is running 6.2 but networking is not working. Should I worry that using zipper will cause me any problems with already saved shows, etc?

Thanks again!


----------



## Xtra7973

stevecon said:


> I wanted to update the enhancement script - so I telnetted in, changed to /hacks and I got an error - and the script ended after being asked if I wanted the express version. So, I just reran it - I captured the session below:
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Invalid tar magic
> mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: y
> cat: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> SD-bash#
> 
> The "tar: Invalid tar magic" line looks like it's the problem - but I have no idea how to get around it. Any help?
> 
> Thanks!


Your going to have to wait until rbautch fixes his site. If you go here and download the latest zipper zip file (sounds funny) and try to extract it you will notice there are a couple files that are corrupt. So just hold off until it's fixed.


----------



## JpHudy

I did get my Hughes Dtivo Zippered. Thanks to all the folks that make the software and those of you here that help answer questions and all.

One last question. I pulled the 40gig drive out of the tivo when I zippered it. BUT, I have a second identical tivo and I thought that I would do that one too. I don't want to have to buy another drive, however. I tried to zipper the 40gig drive from the 1st tivo to put in the second, but, I get an error that says that the drive is to small to extract my image to it. Does that make any sense?


----------



## RobD

Update on my errors: I brought the Celeron 400 machine home along with the 250GB drive. The zipper process failed here at home. The only thing that changed was that I was using the CDs I burned here at home (and did verification with Nero). So I burned a CD with the wife's computer and that zippered fine.

So maybe it isn't a P4 chipset issue, just a very funny burn. Maybe the NEC burner in my Dell laptop is going flakey, though the burns verified OK. The two CDs I did burn here at home last night I tried booting on both a DVD reader and the DVD burner in my Dell 8300.

Next I'll take these two questionable CDs into work and try them on the P3 computer with the 40GB drive to see if they fail there.


----------



## kimsan

Update from my last post:

My effort was to got a nice generic HR10-250 6.3b hacked image so I went this way:

Instantcake imaged the drive, installed to TiVo and brought to UP status.
Ran Zipper 2.5 and got net access.
Ran tweak and killed net access.

Attempt #2 went like this:

Instantcake imaged the drive, installed to TiVo and brought to UP status.
Ran Zipper 2.0 and got net access.
Ran tweak (I'll check the 2.0 version) and installed the usual extras with no hitch.
Copied over the latest rbautch_files.tgz, latest tweak.sh and latest tweak_uninstall.sh and ran tweak.sh.....killed usb/networking.

At this point I've reZippered (which reenabled net) and am trying to recover to advance to 6.3x.

PITA tonight!


----------



## JWThiers

JpHudy said:


> I did get my Hughes Dtivo Zippered. Thanks to all the folks that make the software and those of you here that help answer questions and all.
> 
> One last question. I pulled the 40gig drive out of the tivo when I zippered it. BUT, I have a second identical tivo and I thought that I would do that one too. I don't want to have to buy another drive, however. I tried to zipper the 40gig drive from the 1st tivo to put in the second, but, I get an error that says that the drive is to small to extract my image to it. Does that make any sense?


Yes it makes sense. EVERY drive is slightly different, even from if they say they are the same size even from the same manufacturer. all drives have bad sectors and they are never exactly the same. One 40 GB drive might be 39.999 GB while another might be 40.001 GB. Your problem is the image you have for a 40 GB drive is slightly larger than your actual drive capacity. If you use it on a larger, say 60 GB, you wont have that issue. With drive prices this low spend the $ and get a big drive. You can find 250 GB for around $65 on www.pricewatch.com.


----------



## JWThiers

kimsan said:


> Update from my last post:
> 
> My effort was to got a nice generic HR10-250 6.3b hacked image so I went this way:
> 
> Instantcake imaged the drive, installed to TiVo and brought to UP status.
> Ran Zipper 2.5 and got net access.
> Ran tweak and killed net access.
> 
> Attempt #2 went like this:
> 
> Instantcake imaged the drive, installed to TiVo and brought to UP status.
> Ran Zipper 2.0 and got net access.
> Ran tweak (I'll check the 2.0 version) and installed the usual extras with no hitch.
> Copied over the latest rbautch_files.tgz, latest tweak.sh and latest tweak_uninstall.sh and ran tweak.sh.....killed usb/networking.
> 
> At this point I've reZippered (which reenabled net) and am trying to recover to advance to 6.3x.
> 
> PITA tonight!


I believe if you read the NOTE on the Zipper site it says to zipper OS ver 3.1.5f then slice upgrade to 6.3a. I dont have an hr10 so I don't keep up that closely you could also I assume anyway go to 6.3b in a similar fashion. I would check the Upgrading your hacked hr10-250 to 6.3a thread for the current stat of affairs. Also I read somewhere that the latest zipper has some corrupt files that may or may not be an actual issue as well.


----------



## JWThiers

willardcpa said:


> Inigo Montoya "I do not think it means what you think it means."


Spelling police? Sorry must have clicked on the wrong choice accidentally when I originally spell checked.

Just for you I will be more better careful when doing spelling check, also I try not to dangle any participles (gee I hope that is spelled write) either.

more happy?


----------



## trebu2002

Thanks rbautch for the fix, everything extracted fine from zipper.zip this time.


----------



## luder

Hey guys i'm pretty intrested in doing more for my dvr and intrested in some reviews before Zippering..
How is the Zipper latelly .. is it stable?
Do i need PTV boot cd to run this? 
can i download zipper straight out and load it to the dvr?
How well does zipper handle with other mods?


----------



## Neoistheone2000

is there anyway i can update tivowebpluse every time i try to update it through the web site it says either the connection was reset or it says the action failed any help would be great full


----------



## luder

I have the PTV bootable disk installed zipper made sure everything is exactlly how it should in your website besides instantcake.iso and made a bootable disk had everything setup 


hdd cdrom
hda original tivo drive

after probing it shows

ideo at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq14
ideo at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq15

then it hangs
keybord is disabled and all 

I also have a question can zipper work with MFSlive drives?
or do i have to use ptv work of art?


----------



## Xtra7973

I will try to help you out as much as I can.



> Hey guys i'm pretty intrested in doing more for my dvr and intrested in some reviews before Zippering..
> How is the Zipper latelly .. is it stable?
> Do i need PTV boot cd to run this?
> can i download zipper straight out and load it to the dvr?
> How well does zipper handle with other mods?


The zipper is stable. As I matter of fact I have two HDVR2's one using the zipper and one with all the hacks on it the old fashioned way both running for the same amount of time. I am redoing the one that didnt have the zipper on it now as the drive died.

If your drive is already hacked you can head over to this page and just FTP it over to your tivo and run it from there. What other mods do you have?



luder said:


> I have the PTV bootable disk installed zipper made sure everything is exactlly how it should in your website besides instantcake.iso and made a bootable disk had everything setup
> 
> hdd cdrom
> hda original tivo drive
> 
> after probing it shows
> 
> ideo at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq14
> ideo at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq15
> 
> then it hangs
> keybord is disabled and all
> 
> I also have a question can zipper work with MFSlive drives?
> or do i have to use ptv work of art?


I had a problem with my wireless keyboard and a usb keyboard they both didnt work. I had to go dig an old one out (ps/2) of the dungeon for it to work. I just made a new drive using MFSlive and put the zipper on it so thats not a problem.


----------



## ttodd1

Neoistheone2000 said:


> is there anyway i can update tivowebpluse every time i try to update it through the web site it says either the connection was reset or it says the action failed any help would be great full


Not a Zipper question.....


----------



## stevecon

Lord Vader said:


> Try manually FTPing the rbautch tar file, then run the script and choose NO when asked if you want to run express mode. See if that works. It did for me when I had a similar problem.


I'll have to try that - thanks.


----------



## stevecon

Xtra7973 said:


> Your going to have to wait until rbautch fixes his site. If you go here and download the latest zipper zip file (sounds funny) and try to extract it you will notice there are a couple files that are corrupt. So just hold off until it's fixed.


I went there and downloaded the file. I was able to use WINRAR 3.60 and not only test the file - but extract the files - and the archives within it. I know that there have been compatibility issues cropping up between some compressors (winzip winrar etc) Try again with Winrar 3.60, see if the errors go away for you.


----------



## Xtra7973

stevecon said:


> I went there and downloaded the file. I was able to use WINRAR 3.60 and not only test the file - but extract the files - and the archives within it. I know that there have been compatibility issues cropping up between some compressors (winzip winrar etc) Try again with Winrar 3.60, see if the errors go away for you.


Yes it's because he fixed it now. This is what he said to me in another thread.


rbautch said:


> It's fixed now. I tried to upload a new version of the enhancement script earlier today and it kept getting corrupted during the FTP transfer. Seems to be working now.


Thank you for looking out for me though


----------



## trebu2002

Will zipper work on an already hacked DTIVO running 6.2 with networking NOT working? I don't plan on updating the image, just going through all of the other steps to make sure the drive is up-to-date and to enable networking.

Anything to watch out for or steps I MUST skip?

Thanks!


----------



## luder

Xtra7973 said:


> I will try to help you out as much as I can.
> 
> The zipper is stable. As I matter of fact I have two HDVR2's one using the zipper and one with all the hacks on it the old fashioned way both running for the same amount of time. I am redoing the one that didnt have the zipper on it now as the drive died.
> 
> If your drive is already hacked you can head over to this page and just FTP it over to your tivo and run it from there. What other mods do you have?
> 
> I had a problem with my wireless keyboard and a usb keyboard they both didnt work. I had to go dig an old one out (ps/2) of the dungeon for it to work. I just made a new drive using MFSlive and put the zipper on it so thats not a problem.


Yeah i got the message from spike2k5 then yours this moring about MFSLive drives with zipper. And your right it does work fine as long as i don't re-format the drive. So far i have only done the drive clone with MSLive. I'm currently using PS/2 keyboard and mouse it's just after the error code i wrote yesterday night it doesnt give me a prompt to enter any strings .. I've been thru so much with Drive to drive copy that I was hoping that the zipper would be easy a piece of cake but, after 2 zipper cd with restless night i'm am burned out..

I used Windows xp extraction to unzip the zip file
followed gunny's website even changed the name for mrv file and added LBA48 Boot CD .iso with enhancements into zipper_tools folder the .iso maker did verify the image with out instantcake and made a new iso for me with no problem and made a new .iso to burn.. Is LBA48 from ptv a new version anyone having problems with 4.04? because there is seriously something wrong .. This is what i have seen the cd boots I press enter then it probes my drive (hdc,etc) then pauses with the irq info with no prompt it hangs for a while so i figure i restart the boot cd. So I do ctrl+alt+del or kill term and nothing I check my number lock key and it does not respond.. So i ended up shutting it off from the swtich.. and that's all i know.. I don't understand what rahback fixed it sounds like the add on for Zipper .. I'm having a bad disk day.. 

help would be great Xtra7973


----------



## ttodd1

trebu2002 said:


> Will zipper work on an already hacked DTIVO running 6.2 with networking NOT working? I don't plan on updating the image, just going through all of the other steps to make sure the drive is up-to-date and to enable networking.
> 
> Anything to watch out for or steps I MUST skip?
> 
> Thanks!


When you say hacked just what do you mean? If you mean the putting a bigger hard drive in, then yes (that is not really hacked).


----------



## trebu2002

ttodd1 said:


> When you say hacked just what do you mean? If you mean the putting a bigger hard drive in, then yes (that is not really hacked).


Hacked means upgrading the drive, moving to 6.2, installing TivoWeb, superpatch, set_mrv, enabling networking (which now doesn't work), etc. Mostly following the instructions on DDB and other sites.


----------



## JWThiers

trebu2002 said:


> Hacked means upgrading the drive, moving to 6.2, installing TivoWeb, superpatch, set_mrv, enabling networking (which now doesn't work), etc. Mostly following the instructions on DDB and other sites.


Zipper does 2 things.


It hacks your dtivo to enable the things you already have.
Runs an enhancement script to install some common hacks (TWP, NCID, CRON, etc).

You do not need zipper if your dtivo is already hacked. You just need the enhancement script, look here.


----------



## stevecon

Xtra7973 said:


> Yes it's because he fixed it now. This is what he said to me in another thread.
> 
> Thank you for looking out for me though


Yes, it is fixed. I ran it all from the BASH prompt (not ftp'ed from PC to TiVO) - uninstall, tweak, it downloaded and ran without a problem.

All is well.


----------



## kimsan

JWThiers said:


> I believe if you read the NOTE on the Zipper site it says to zipper OS ver 3.1.5f then slice upgrade to 6.3a. I dont have an hr10 so I don't keep up that closely you could also I assume anyway go to 6.3b in a similar fashion. I would check the Upgrading your hacked hr10-250 to 6.3a thread for the current stat of affairs. Also I read somewhere that the latest zipper has some corrupt files that may or may not be an actual issue as well.


Chalk it up to a combo of causes. My IC image had 6.3 not 6.3a, Zipper 2.5 had issues and it's n HR10-250.

This a.m. I fired up a fresh Zipper 2.6 disk (burnt track-at-once as disc-at-once failed), imaged and immediately ran the Zipper (now binary, not script). Got a copy error on the rbautch archive but drove on. Once up, copied the rbautch archive over and ran tweak express with nary a problem. Then reran tweak just to get all the goodies re-tweakers get 

Hackman 4.2.8 is working fine as is Web Remote (handy for setting the bedroom TiVo to blank channels while playing. The usual range of EXTRa attrACTion hacks are all fine.

On to gotomydvr and 6.3a this evening, then add63 and hope for 6.3b slices.

Thanks for your input. A clear head and a fresh Zipper/IC didn't hurt either


----------



## willardcpa

kimsan said:


> ....PITA tonight!


  
Well, its the next morning. Was kim referring to 
A. Eating one of those fancy sandwiches made with the "flat" bread?
B. His troubles trying to hack his 10-250? orrrr
C. Going to one of those bars where all the guys wear leather chaps???


----------



## RobD

RobD said:


> Next I'll take these two questionable CDs into work and try them on the P3 computer with the 40GB drive to see if they fail there.


Brought the first two CDs I burned at home in to work, and they fail on the P3 computer as well (read/write error and the end of archive error). The one I burned here at work using the same source files worked fine. I think it is just a failing burner that is causing these problems.

And now I see Zipper 2.6 is out, so I'm burning a new copy (on my work burner) so I can do some drive upgrades over Christmas to my units.


----------



## JWThiers

kimsan said:


> Hackman 4.2.8 is working fine as is Web Remote


Web remote works? I thought there were problems with the sendkey function in directivo's?

I guess I'll have to sum vestigatin'


----------



## luder

kimsan said:


> Chalk it up to a combo of causes. My IC image had 6.3 not 6.3a, Zipper 2.5 had issues and it's n HR10-250.
> 
> This a.m. I fired up a fresh Zipper 2.6 disk (burnt track-at-once as disc-at-once failed), imaged and immediately ran the Zipper (now binary, not script). Got a copy error on the rbautch archive but drove on. Once up, copied the rbautch archive over and ran tweak express with nary a problem. Then reran tweak just to get all the goodies re-tweakers get
> 
> Hackman 4.2.8 is working fine as is Web Remote (handy for setting the bedroom TiVo to blank channels while playing. The usual range of EXTRa attrACTion hacks are all fine.
> 
> On to gotomydvr and 6.3a this evening, then add63 and hope for 6.3b slices.
> 
> Thanks for your input. A clear head and a fresh Zipper/IC didn't hurt either


 What kind of program you guys use .. I use Alcohol 120% it's 30 day freeware but, it does a great job in iso.. It's also great for nocd hack for any pc games it saved my tired drive


----------



## luder

stevecon said:


> Yes, it is fixed. I ran it all from the BASH prompt (not ftp'ed from PC to TiVO) - uninstall, tweak, it downloaded and ran without a problem.
> 
> All is well.


your lucky i installed zipper 2.6 with the new PTV bootcd with enhance scripts and i don't even get a prompt


----------



## Xtra7973

luder said:


> What kind of program you guys use .. I use Alcohol 120% it's 30 day freeware but, it does a great job in iso.. It's also great for nocd hack for any pc games it saved my tired drive


I use imgburn its freeware and to be honest it works all the time everytime. You can google imgburn or just go here.


----------



## kimsan

willardcpa said:


> Well, its the next morning. Was kim referring to
> A. Eating one of those fancy sandwiches made with the "flat" bread?
> B. His troubles trying to hack his 10-250? orrrr
> C. Going to one of those bars where all the guys wear leather chaps???


While A. is indeed a tasty treat and C. is not my cup of meat,
B. is correct, though now complete


----------



## kimsan

luder said:


> What kind of program you guys use .. I use Alcohol 120% it's 30 day freeware but, it does a great job in iso.. It's also great for nocd hack for any pc games it saved my tired drive


Nero 7 here and typically Express vs Burning ROM mode.

This track-at-once vs disc-at-once only seems to affect the Zipper discs as I've never had problems with audio, data or video images of my own creation.


----------



## kimsan

JWThiers said:


> Web remote works? I thought there were problems with the sendkey function in directivo's?
> 
> I guess I'll have to sum vestigatin'


No probs with HD. I've got no experience with hacking SD series 2.

I was quite surprised when I saw your comment in one of the other threads that Web Remote *didn't* work and thought I'd mention it here


----------



## bnm81002

I lost my telnet connection on 1 of my DTivo units, I have a connection with a serial cable but when I tried to install the enhancement scripts, I get an error stating to adjust DNS and try again, what can I do to resolve the situation so that I can download and install the enhancement scripts? thanks


----------



## trebu2002

JWThiers said:


> Zipper does 2 things.
> 
> 
> It hacks your dtivo to enable the things you already have.
> Runs an enhancement script to install some common hacks (TWP, NCID, CRON, etc).
> 
> You do not need zipper if your dtivo is already hacked. You just need the enhancement script, look


Thanks all up-to-date and networked. Now to get a wireless adapter that works and what next... ?


----------



## sk33t3r

bnm81002 said:


> I lost my telnet connection on 1 of my DTivo units, I have a connection with a serial cable but when I tried to install the enhancement scripts, I get an error stating to adjust DNS and try again, what can I do to resolve the situation so that I can download and install the enhancement scripts? thanks


Since you cany telnet, your tivo will not be able to connect online to get teh latest script, so you could download it to your pc and transfer it over via teraterm serial port to the tivo.

If you have your network up on the tivo then you may need to edit resolv.conf with your dns settings from your isp.


----------



## bnm81002

sk33t3r said:


> Since you cany telnet, your tivo will not be able to connect online to get teh latest script, so you could download it to your pc and transfer it over via teraterm serial port to the tivo.
> 
> If you have your network up on the tivo then you may need to edit resolv.conf with your dns settings from your isp.


ok I have a bash prompt through HyperTerminal, how do I transfer the scripts over to my unit that way? would I have to transfer it through teraterm only? thanks


----------



## Da Goon

bnm81002 said:


> ok I have a bash prompt through HyperTerminal, how do I transfer the scripts over to my unit that way? would I have to transfer it through teraterm only? thanks


cd / to the directory you want to move the file to. Click on transfer at the top of hyperterminal, then click send file. Select the file you want to send and hyperterm will send it to the directory you moved to. Of course, make sure you mount read/write permissions first.


----------



## peteyg

With a hacked series 2 DTivo using the zipper hack, what PC program allows you to extract recordings from your DTivo?

THANKS!


----------



## sk33t3r

peteyg said:


> With a hacked series 2 DTivo using the zipper hack, what PC program allows you to extract recordings from your DTivo?
> 
> THANKS!


TyTool will allow you to extract and convert them to mpeg. But i dont think extraction is to be discussed on this site. You can also use tytool to edit out the commercials, its not that hard once you learn how to do it. I normally stream them with vserver from the tivo to a pc.


----------



## sk33t3r

bnm81002 said:


> ok I have a bash prompt through HyperTerminal, how do I transfer the scripts over to my unit that way? would I have to transfer it through teraterm only? thanks


Make sure you transfer by zmodem, tera term is free, http://www.jeanandrick.com/tivofiles/ttermp23.zip

Tera Term works via tcp or serial.


----------



## wood019

When I run my install from the zipper disk everything goes fine until i get the following step.

COPYING HACKS TO TIVO DRIVE...

then I get the following message

CP: READ ERROR: INPUT/OUTPUT ERROR

The installation continues as normal and everything seems fine when I install the drive into the tivo, but my networking isn't working. Anyone have any idea what I did wrong. I followed the directions to the letter. . Your help is much appreciated


----------



## JWThiers

bnm81002 said:


> I lost my telnet connection on 1 of my DTivo units, I have a connection with a serial cable but when I tried to install the enhancement scripts, I get an error stating to adjust DNS and try again, what can I do to resolve the situation so that I can download and install the enhancement scripts? thanks


Try the wiki here and here .


----------



## JWThiers

wood019 said:


> When I run my install from the zipper disk everything goes fine until i get the following step.
> 
> COPYING HACKS TO TIVO DRIVE...
> 
> then I get the following message
> 
> CP: READ ERROR: INPUT/OUTPUT ERROR
> 
> The installation continues as normal and everything seems fine when I install the drive into the tivo, but my networking isn't working. Anyone have any idea what I did wrong. I followed the directions to the letter. . Your help is much appreciated


More info would be nice, what hardware, software version, previous hacks (if any) any other hacks installed.


----------



## rbautch

wood019 said:


> When I run my install from the zipper disk everything goes fine until i get the following step.
> 
> COPYING HACKS TO TIVO DRIVE...
> 
> then I get the following message
> 
> CP: READ ERROR: INPUT/OUTPUT ERROR
> 
> The installation continues as normal and everything seems fine when I install the drive into the tivo, but my networking isn't working. Anyone have any idea what I did wrong. I followed the directions to the letter. . Your help is much appreciated


Did you install a new image? This happened a few times to me, and I fixed it by running e2fsck. If you run it while the drive is in the tivo, make sure you mount the filesystem read-only first. You could also try running it while the drive is in your pc.


----------



## wood019

JWThiers said:


> More info would be nice, what hardware, software version, previous hacks (if any) any other hacks installed.


sorry, it was late when I wrote this.

I am running an RCA DVR-40 with a new clean hard drive. I downloaded the Zipper and superpatch from the links on the Zipper page. I got the LBA 48 boot disk and instantcake from the DVRupgrade page.

Making the boot disk went without problem and the new drive works fine in the tivo, but my networking doesn't work. I don't know if this input/output error has anything to do with it or not. I am networking using a static IP from my linksys router and a usb200m. When I run AngryIP i get no response from my static IP set for my tivo 192.168.1.109.

This is my first tivo mod, but I have done several xboxes and I have never had difficulty setting static IP like this before so that leads me to believe that I am having a configuration or a software problem. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wood019

rbautch said:


> Did you install a new image? This happened a few times to me, and I fixed it by running e2fsck. If you run it while the drive is in the tivo, make sure you mount the filesystem read-only first. You could also try running it while the drive is in your pc.


yes this is a new image on a new drive. I even tried to reinstall after it didn't work the first time as I thought I may have done something wrong. Still wound up with the same result.


----------



## JWThiers

wood019 said:


> sorry, it was late when I wrote this.
> 
> I am running an RCA DVR-40 with a new clean hard drive. I downloaded the Zipper and superpatch from the links on the Zipper page. I got the LBA 48 boot disk and instantcake from the DVRupgrade page.
> 
> Making the boot disk went without problem and the new drive works fine in the tivo, but my networking doesn't work. I don't know if this input/output error has anything to do with it or not. I am networking using a static IP from my linksys router and a usb200m. When I run AngryIP i get no response from my static IP set for my tivo 192.168.1.109.
> 
> This is my first tivo mod, but I have done several xboxes and I have never had difficulty setting static IP like this before so that leads me to believe that I am having a configuration or a software problem. Any help would be appreciated.


A quick question were you able to telnet in and run the tweak.sh script initially or were you unable to do even that? If you couldn't even do that you have no options that don't involve pulling the drive again. If you were never able to telnet the first time you could try what rbautch suggested by mounting the drive and running the command he noted or you could just rezipper. I would probably do the later and use a clean image, you loose anything that is already recorded, but you get back to a know state which greatly simplifies the process.

If you did initially telnet but can't now, use a serial cable and follow the suggestions on the wiki troubleshooting page here.

Unfortunately, unless you have a serial cable you have very limited options. None of which lets you leave the drive in the tivo. You could put off fixing and buy a serial cable see the wiki again 1 post above the previous one here or you can make your own (do a search for it) Or if you have to have it now, pull the drive and use the boot cd you got to make the zipper cd, mount the drive and use the instructions previously stated as if you were using a serial cable. Or you could again rezipper. If you have been keeping your previously recorded content you might have to face up to losing it to hack. While zipper usually does the keep previous recordings fine sometimes (very rarely) it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## JWThiers

wood019 said:


> yes this is a new image on a new drive. I even tried to reinstall after it didn't work the first time as I thought I may have done something wrong. Still wound up with the same result.


Just saw this, new image on new drive, that makes it more interesting. And you are sure you got the correct boot cd iso and a good image?


----------



## JWThiers

Do you have any lights on your usb200m?


----------



## wood019

JWThiers said:


> Do you have any lights on your usb200m?


Yes I have lights on my usb200m. I already did a clean rezipper and I wound up with the same error on 3 different occasions. I have a serial cable on order but it won't be here until sometime late next week due to the christmas holiday. I could probably wait until I get it before I start tearing into things again. I never was able to telnet into my tivo and the ip address doesn't even show up. I tried to set my tivo up both with my router having DHCP enabled and giving my tivo a static IP and with my router and tivo both using a static IP. Problem with that is when I reset my router, the IP that ISP gave me was not the same as it was when I set it up. (I thought that was the point of the word STATIC). Anyway, I set my router back to Dynamic and kept my Tivo with a Static IP address of 192.168.1.109 and it didn't work for me. I have a hacked xbox that works fine like that and it too is based on linux so it should work the same theoretically. Having lights on my usb200m tells me however that there's activity there, but I don't know if it had power there or not before I did the upgrade. I never plugged anything in previous to doing this mod.


----------



## JWThiers

wood019 said:


> Yes I have lights on my usb200m. I already did a clean rezipper and I wound up with the same error on 3 different occasions. I have a serial cable on order but it won't be here until sometime late next week due to the christmas holiday. I could probably wait until I get it before I start tearing into things again. I never was able to telnet into my tivo and the ip address doesn't even show up. I tried to set my tivo up both with my router having DHCP enabled and giving my tivo a static IP and with my router and tivo both using a static IP. Problem with that is when I reset my router, the IP that ISP gave me was not the same as it was when I set it up. (I thought that was the point of the word STATIC). Anyway, I set my router back to Dynamic and kept my Tivo with a Static IP address of 192.168.1.109 and it didn't work for me. I have a hacked xbox that works fine like that and it too is based on linux so it should work the same theoretically. Having lights on my usb200m tells me however that there's activity there, but I don't know if it had power there or not before I did the upgrade. I never plugged anything in previous to doing this mod.


If you have lights but no connectivity, it is probably some type of network conflict. Make sure that the range that the router uses for DHCP does not include the static address for you tivo. verify your router is on the same subnet. 192.168.1.xxx as you what you assigned the tivo. aside from waiting for the serial cable to do what rbautch suggested I'm at a loss. You could have fat fingered the IP adress but 3 times probably not.


----------



## RobD

rbautch said:


> Did you install a new image? This happened a few times to me, and I fixed it by running e2fsck. If you run it while the drive is in the tivo, make sure you mount the filesystem read-only first. You could also try running it while the drive is in your pc.


This is the same problem I had doing my HDVR2 and posted several times about it in the last couple of days in this thread. New drive (40GB, 250GB, 400GB), fresh download of the zipper and all the items listed in the how-to. I thought it was my burner in my laptop using Nero 7, but images made with Sonic on my wife's laptop and Nero 6 on my office computer worked fine. But now I wonder if it isn't hardware but the burning software?

The read/write error happens when copying the hacks (specifically the rbautch file). Then after doing the IP stuff, an unexpected end of file message will show up when doing the USB drivers.

The only issue I get now doing a new install is an error when running tweak.sh that says something about "/enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh" doesn't exist.


----------



## rbautch

wood019 said:


> Yes I have lights on my usb200m. I already did a clean rezipper and I wound up with the same error on 3 different occasions. I have a serial cable on order but it won't be here until sometime late next week due to the christmas holiday. I could probably wait until I get it before I start tearing into things again. I never was able to telnet into my tivo and the ip address doesn't even show up. I tried to set my tivo up both with my router having DHCP enabled and giving my tivo a static IP and with my router and tivo both using a static IP. Problem with that is when I reset my router, the IP that ISP gave me was not the same as it was when I set it up. (I thought that was the point of the word STATIC). Anyway, I set my router back to Dynamic and kept my Tivo with a Static IP address of 192.168.1.109 and it didn't work for me. I have a hacked xbox that works fine like that and it too is based on linux so it should work the same theoretically. Having lights on my usb200m tells me however that there's activity there, but I don't know if it had power there or not before I did the upgrade. I never plugged anything in previous to doing this mod.


After the image gets installed, exit the script with cntrl-c. Then reboot your PC, and run the Zipper again saying no to the image install.


----------



## luder

RobD said:


> This is the same problem I had doing my HDVR2 and posted several times about it in the last couple of days in this thread. New drive (40GB, 250GB, 400GB), fresh download of the zipper and all the items listed in the how-to. I thought it was my burner in my laptop using Nero 7, but images made with Sonic on my wife's laptop and Nero 6 on my office computer worked fine. But now I wonder if it isn't hardware but the burning software?
> 
> The read/write error happens when copying the hacks (specifically the rbautch file). Then after doing the IP stuff, an unexpected end of file message will show up when doing the USB drivers.
> 
> The only issue I get now doing a new install is an error when running tweak.sh that says something about "/enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh" doesn't exist.


Nero 7 is a pretty good program to burn with did you use the disc at once feature?

I have the trail version and i hate it after burning 5 images it now makes images to the hardrive :down: :down: ..

if your not sure what to use try useing this ImgBurn Xtra7973 recommend this for me I gave it try and it seems like it's easy to use just click a button and watch them fly i give :up: :up: :up: for this program.. if your burning the new zipper 2.6 let me know if it boots up fine ..


----------



## luder

I just want to know if people are having problems with 2.6 for Series 2 Direct Tivos using boot cd.. My unit is fresh and it ain't going no ware with the boot cd


----------



## SteelersFan

I am having trouble with my cron. It's running everything except the reboots. I edited that portion before but can't see anything wrong with it.


Code:


15 9 * * * /enhancements/TWPrun.sh; echo "`date` TWP started">> /var/log/cronlo

# Wipe the logs every Sunday night at 3:18am cst
18 9 * * 1 /busybox/wipelogs; echo "`date` logs wiped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm pst
20 6 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

# Delete the crond log files every 3 months
22 9 1 */3 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/log

# Delete cron.test.out every night at 3:24am cst
22 9 * * * rm /var/log/cron.test.out; echo "`date` cron.test.out deleted" >> /v

# Weekly reboots.  Cleans things out for better performance if you have several
# Also restarts logs, and allows fakecall to reset the last successful call ind
# so your Tivo won't call home (fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a r
# This allows you to keep your phone line connected for callerID and PPV orderi
# Run safereboot, so reboot only happens when nothing is recording
25 11 * * 4,7 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"; tivosh /enhancements/safereboot.t

# Display 0n-screen warning messages before scheduled reboots
5 11 * * 4,7 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES...' | /var/
15 11 * * 4,7 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES...' | /var

Also, I'm seeing this from/var/log/messages:


Code:


Dec 21 20:16:02 (none) crond[319]: failed user root parsing 4,7 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"; tivosh /enhancements/safereboot.tcl >> /var/log/cronlog-main 
Dec 21 20:16:02 (none) crond[319]: failed user root parsing 4,7 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3 
Dec 21 20:16:02 (none) crond[319]: failed user root parsing 4,7 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d

 Also, do you have to reboot the Tivo for any edits to take effect?


----------



## kimsan

luder said:


> Nero 7 is a pretty good program to burn with did you use the disc at once feature?
> 
> I have the trail version and i hate it after burning 5 images it now makes images to the hardrive :down: :down: ..
> 
> if your not sure what to use try useing this ImgBurn Xtra7973 recommend this for me I gave it try and it seems like it's easy to use just click a button and watch them fly i give :up: :up: :up: for this program.. if your burning the new zipper 2.6 let me know if it boots up fine ..


Just did a compare. Indeed the rbauth archive is busted with a nero burn but fine with imgburn. Nice to know.

As a bonus whoopsie, the superpatch.tcl file is generated as a .tc file so it will screw up on install as well.

NB: this happens in the iso generation, not the burn.

Russ, Gunny? Time for 2.7 to fix it?


----------



## luder

kimsan said:


> Just did a compare. Indeed the rbauth archive is busted with a nero burn but fine with imgburn. Nice to know.
> 
> As a bonus whoopsie, the superpatch.tcl file is generated as a .tc file so it will screw up on install as well.
> 
> NB: this happens in the iso generation, not the burn.
> 
> Russ, Gunny? Time for 2.7 to fix it?


I checked out the .iso file that zipper 2.6 created and
superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl it looks to me it's still a tcl file but, i don't remember if i made the iso in acid or the imgburn

So i'm going to burn it again but before i do i would like to verify what's inside the iso before i burn it...

.Live--> bin--> no files

.menu -->startup

isolinux
boot.cat, f1.txt, f2.txt, f3.txt , f4.txt, f4.txt, f5.txt, f6.txt, f6.txt, f8.txt, intrd.img, isolinux.bin, isolinux.cfg, message.txt, vmlinuz

s2_kernels

3.1.5--> vmlinux.px.gz

7.2.2 oth-K1--> vmlinux.px.gz

is this how it should be in the .iso for zipper 2.6


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Also, do you have to reboot the Tivo for any edits to take effect?


No. Just kill crond and then restart it.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> No. Just kill crond and then restart it.


Thanks. Here's the line from my processes:


Code:


322 root        760 S   /busybox/crond

 Do I just sumit this command to kill it?


Code:


kill 322

 Then restart it with:


Code:


crond


----------



## luder

i burned the Zipper 2.6 for my Dtivo 6.2 and it's still a no go on the boot same thing i posted earlier 

Anyone having problems with Dtivo Dvr 80 ver 6.2 with Zipper 2.6?


----------



## luder

Anyone have Tivo_tools .iso I have PTV bootable cd

with some instructions to load PTV bootable then the tivo.iso would be great
p.m me thanks

Oh, I asked someone if xp service pack 1 would make a differance and the answer i got is the cd boots into linux.. 

And no i didnt load the drive in xp i made sure bios/cmos prevented the load into xp i just want to see if this true? b/c i don't know what else would not load the zipper 2.6 cd..


----------



## SteelersFan

SteelersFan said:


> I am having trouble with my cron. It's running everything except the reboots. I edited that portion before but can't see anything wrong with it.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 15 9 * * * /enhancements/TWPrun.sh; echo "`date` TWP started">> /var/log/cronlo
> 
> # Wipe the logs every Sunday night at 3:18am cst
> 18 9 * * 1 /busybox/wipelogs; echo "`date` logs wiped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main
> 
> # Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm pst
> 20 6 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl
> 
> # Delete the crond log files every 3 months
> 22 9 1 */3 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/log
> 
> # Delete cron.test.out every night at 3:24am cst
> 22 9 * * * rm /var/log/cron.test.out; echo "`date` cron.test.out deleted" >> /v
> 
> # Weekly reboots.  Cleans things out for better performance if you have several
> # Also restarts logs, and allows fakecall to reset the last successful call ind
> # so your Tivo won't call home (fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a r
> # This allows you to keep your phone line connected for callerID and PPV orderi
> # Run safereboot, so reboot only happens when nothing is recording
> 25 11 * * 4,7 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"; tivosh /enhancements/safereboot.t
> 
> # Display 0n-screen warning messages before scheduled reboots
> 5 11 * * 4,7 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES...' | /var/
> 15 11 * * 4,7 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES...' | /var
> 
> Also, I'm seeing this from/var/log/messages:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dec 21 20:16:02 (none) crond[319]: failed user root parsing 4,7 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"; tivosh /enhancements/safereboot.tcl >> /var/log/cronlog-main
> Dec 21 20:16:02 (none) crond[319]: failed user root parsing 4,7 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
> Dec 21 20:16:02 (none) crond[319]: failed user root parsing 4,7 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d
> 
> Also, do you have to reboot the Tivo for any edits to take effect?


It looks like cron doesn't like the 4,7 for the days of the week. I chnged it back to 1,4 and the error messages went away.


----------



## SteelersFan

This all works:


SteelersFan said:


> Thanks. Here's the line from my processes:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 322 root        760 S   /busybox/crond
> 
> Do I just sumit this command to kill it?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> kill 322
> 
> Then restart it with:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> crond


For restarting crond I used this instead:


Code:


/busybox/crond


----------



## kevddawg

My HR10-250 fails to download "latest Enhancement script".

Late last night I went through the process of building a new drive for my Tivo, following the instructions on the Zipper web site to the letter. Everything was going great for a while. I installed the new drive in my Tivo, booted, and was able to connect to it with telnet. On Step 4D (Run the Enhancement Script), I entered the command "/hacks/tweak.sh" and get "wget: error while loading shared libraries:". It asks me if I want to "Adjust DNS and try again?". Neither answer seems to help. Note that I definitely have internet connectivity from the Tivo -- I can ping both my cable router's IP address (192.168.1.1), and my high speed internet provider's DNS server (68.87.77.130). (Everything is shown below.)

If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it greatly!! 

bash-2.02# /hacks/tweak.sh

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: error while loading shared libraries: cannot open shared object file: cannot load shared object file: 
No such file or directory
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...

Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# /hacks/tweak.sh

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: error while loading shared libraries: cannot open shared object file: cannot load shared object file: 
No such file or directory
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#

bash-2.02# ping 192.168.1.1
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=255 time=8.0 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=3.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=2.9 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 2.9/4.6/8.0 ms

bash-2.02# ping 68.87.77.130
PING 68.87.77.130 (68.87.77.130): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 68.87.77.130: icmp_seq=0 ttl=55 time=39.1 ms
64 bytes from 68.87.77.130: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=18.5 ms
64 bytes from 68.87.77.130: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=17.0 ms
64 bytes from 68.87.77.130: icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=15.8 ms

--- 68.87.77.130 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 15.8/22.6/39.1 ms
bash-2.02#


----------



## WhyMe

On some of my older units I was going to re-tweak to get the updated programs and such. When I do the uninstall and tweak it doesnt say anything about checking for lastest enhancements and just reinstalls. 2 of my units are on TWP 1.2 and one on 1.3....Any ideas Thanks


----------



## luder

Guy i just figure it out it's not the zipper 2.6 it's the PTV boot cd that's not going to prompt what do i do here??


----------



## sk33t3r

kevddawg said:


> My HR10-250 fails to download "latest Enhancement script".
> 
> Late last night I went through the process of building a new drive for my Tivo, following the instructions on the Zipper web site to the letter. Everything was going great for a while. I installed the new drive in my Tivo, booted, and was able to connect to it with telnet. On Step 4D (Run the Enhancement Script), I entered the command "/hacks/tweak.sh" and get "wget: error while loading shared libraries:". It asks me if I want to "Adjust DNS and try again?". Neither answer seems to help. Note that I definitely have internet connectivity from the Tivo -- I can ping both my cable router's IP address (192.168.1.1), and my high speed internet provider's DNS server (68.87.77.130). (Everything is shown below.)
> 
> If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it greatly!!
> 
> bash-2.02# /hacks/tweak.sh
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: error while loading shared libraries: cannot open shared object file: cannot load shared object file:
> No such file or directory
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...
> 
> Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# /hacks/tweak.sh
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: error while loading shared libraries: cannot open shared object file: cannot load shared object file:
> No such file or directory
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> 
> bash-2.02# ping 192.168.1.1
> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=255 time=8.0 ms
> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=3.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=2.9 ms
> 
> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
> 3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0% packet loss
> round-trip min/avg/max = 2.9/4.6/8.0 ms
> 
> bash-2.02# ping 68.87.77.130
> PING 68.87.77.130 (68.87.77.130): 56 data bytes
> 64 bytes from 68.87.77.130: icmp_seq=0 ttl=55 time=39.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 68.87.77.130: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=18.5 ms
> 64 bytes from 68.87.77.130: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=17.0 ms
> 64 bytes from 68.87.77.130: icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=15.8 ms
> 
> --- 68.87.77.130 ping statistics ---
> 4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
> round-trip min/avg/max = 15.8/22.6/39.1 ms
> bash-2.02#


Just download it to your pc and transfer it ftp or through teraterm serial port


----------



## rbautch

kevddawg said:


> My HR10-250 fails to download "latest Enhancement script".
> 
> Late last night I went through the process of building a new drive for my Tivo, following the instructions on the Zipper web site to the letter. Everything was going great for a while. I installed the new drive in my Tivo, booted, and was able to connect to it with telnet. On Step 4D (Run the Enhancement Script), I entered the command "/hacks/tweak.sh" and get "wget: error while loading shared libraries:".


This will fix it. For future reference, whenever I get an unidentified error, searching on that error usually reveals a solution.


----------



## rbautch

WhyMe said:


> On some of my older units I was going to re-tweak to get the updated programs and such. When I do the uninstall and tweak it doesnt say anything about checking for lastest enhancements and just reinstalls. 2 of my units are on TWP 1.2 and one on 1.3....Any ideas Thanks


Try replacing tweak.sh with the version that's in the first post of this thread.


----------



## vMAC

luder said:


> Guy i just figure it out it's not the zipper 2.6 it's the PTV boot cd that's not going to prompt what do i do here??


Are you trying to use a USB keyboard?


----------



## luder

I finally got ptv boot cd and zipper it was caused by my sata drive in the pc... but, in the zipper it's asking for a 3 digits of a service number ??

does anyone know what it is


----------



## rpdre1

The service number is in the back of your Tivo.

The first three digits of a service number for a Hughes SD-DVR80 (which is in your sig) are 351.


----------



## Neoistheone2000

i was playing around in tivo web pluse and i seen an option for DHCP so me thinking that all i had to do was seach the DHCP client table in my router and get the ip address enabled it now i cant get in to my tivowebpluse i have to use a serial cable now if someone can help me disable DHCP through the bash command line i would be great full..

do i have to reinstall the zipper to fix this?


----------



## kimsan

Gunny and Russ,

The latest busybox archive 10-Nov-06 is missing 51killer.tcl.


----------



## peteyg

Anyone out there using a zipped Dtivo & using a Mac?
Are you using Tivotool?

Seems like I needed to do a lot more hacking to work with tivotool.....
ie. nearly all my recordings are still encrypted

HELP!


----------



## rbautch

kimsan said:


> Gunny and Russ,
> 
> The latest busybox archive 10-Nov-06 is missing 51killer.tcl.


I know. The busybox that accompanies the Zipper is the one shown in my signature, and released under the terms I listed. Alphawolf copyrighted his busybox release, including 51killer. If you run the Zipper and tweak.sh according to directions, you should never have a need for it. If you do, you'll have to download it yourself.


----------



## rbautch

Neoistheone2000 said:


> i was playing around in tivo web pluse and i seen an option for DHCP so me thinking that all i had to do was seach the DHCP client table in my router and get the ip address enabled it now i cant get in to my tivowebpluse i have to use a serial cable now if someone can help me disable DHCP through the bash command line i would be great full..
> 
> do i have to reinstall the zipper to fix this?


Try running the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. If you don't have it, run the enhancement script in my sig to get it and other hacks.


----------



## JWThiers

Neoistheone2000 said:


> i was playing around in tivo web pluse and i seen an option for DHCP so me thinking that all i had to do was seach the DHCP client table in my router and get the ip address enabled it now i cant get in to my tivowebpluse i have to use a serial cable now if someone can help me disable DHCP through the bash command line i would be great full..
> 
> do i have to reinstall the zipper to fix this?


That will teach ya not to use DHCP for more info see my sig. Rbautch suggestion works the wiki has more info.


----------



## kimsan

rbautch said:


> I know. The busybox that accompanies the Zipper is the one shown in my signature, and released under the terms I listed. Alphawolf copyrighted his busybox release, including 51killer. If you run the Zipper and tweak.sh according to directions, you should never have a need for it. If you do, you'll have to download it yourself.


Trying again. Yesterdays results yielded a 6.3a box with an error 51 and 32. 32 tells me it has problems when trying to find programs to record.

Also noted when viewing the Now Playing List, I could only play or delete. no program info showed up if I selected, just the titles. Prolly a symptom of #32.

Trying again from scratch, reading the instructions as I go along.


----------



## cr33p

Quick question to anyone who may be able to help. I recently zippered 3 dsr 704 machines, one of my machines is experiancing an issue with not accepting local channels. Yes the other Tivos in the house are recieving local channels, so I believe it should not be a problem with the dish itself or service to the house. On this machine all other channels come in perfectly. The error on the screen tells me to call D*. Has anyone experianced this problem before? Is this because the Tivo does not dial out anymore? One thing that is different about this machine vs the others is that its a brand new hard drive with a brand new image. So its basically brand new LOL, Does that matter or have anything to do with it? 


Any help would be greatly appreciated, many thanks to all the help I have recieved in the past.


----------



## Xtra7973

cr33p said:


> Quick question to anyone who may be able to help. I recently zippered 3 dsr 704 machines, one of my machines is experiancing an issue with not accepting local channels. Yes the other Tivos in the house are recieving local channels, so I believe it should not be a problem with the dish itself or service to the house. On this machine all other channels come in perfectly. The error on the screen tells me to call D*. Has anyone experianced this problem before? Is this because the Tivo does not dial out anymore? One thing that is different about this machine vs the others is that its a brand new hard drive with a brand new image. So its basically brand new LOL, Does that matter or have anything to do with it?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, many thanks to all the help I have recieved in the past.


Call 800-directv and through the automated process punch in code 721 and it will reset your locals. If you have to speak to a person just tell them you did a clear and delete because your tivo was running slow and your locals are now gone. They will send a signal down from the mothership that will hit your box and open up your locals again.


----------



## rbautch

kimsan said:


> Trying again. Yesterdays results yielded a 6.3a box with an error 51 and 32. 32 tells me it has problems when trying to find programs to record.
> 
> Also noted when viewing the Now Playing List, I could only play or delete. no program info showed up if I selected, just the titles. Prolly a symptom of #32.
> 
> Trying again from scratch, reading the instructions as I go along.


Even if you get the error, after running tweak.sh and rebooting, it should be gone. You also have to answer no when the zipper asks you if you have any existing recordings you want to keep. Actually, the question should be do you have any encrypted recordings you want to keep.


----------



## goony

SteelersFan said:


> It looks like cron doesn't like the 4,7 for the days of the week. I chnged it back to 1,4 and the error messages went away.


Some Unix cron flavors count days-of-the-week as 0 thru 6 (7 would be invalid), others count them as 1 thru 7.


----------



## SteelersFan

goony said:


> Some Unix cron flavors count days-of-the-week as 0 thru 6 (7 would be invalid), others count them as 1 thru 7.


That's what I was thinking. I guess maybe AW's AIO instructions are incorrect?


----------



## ForrestB

peteyg said:


> Anyone out there using a zipped Dtivo & using a Mac?
> Are you using Tivotool?
> 
> Seems like I needed to do a lot more hacking to work with tivotool.....
> ie. nearly all my recordings are still encrypted
> 
> HELP!


Did your Tivo have any shows on it before you Zippered? Note the Zipper turns off encryption so all shows recorded after Zippering are not encrypted. However all old shows will remain encrypted.

We can't discuss that other program you mentioned here - however there is a support thread for it on DDB.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I'm using zipper 2.6 and downloading the latest scripts, software and iso's to create the universal iso. This includes an instantcake special edition that includes the 6.3a slices.

During running tweak.sh the script says "existing ptvnet installation found, do you want to overwrite it?

1. How should the tweak.sh script question be answered?
2. What exactly is overwritten?

Thank you


----------



## sk33t3r

Brillian1080p said:


> I'm using zipper 2.6 and downloading the latest scripts, software and iso's to create the universal iso. This includes an instantcake special edition that includes the 6.3a slices.
> 
> During running tweak.sh the script says "existing ptvnet installation found, do you want to overwrite it?
> 
> 1. How should the tweak.sh script question be answered?
> 2. What exactly is overwritten?
> 
> Thank you


Brian I left my ptvnet install as is, so when propmted do you want to over write, I said NO. Others may have entered yes. Maybe we should start a poll on that very topic


----------



## PJO1966

Post-zipper, I rebooted my TiVo and the IP address changed. I'm currently scanning with Angry IP to try to find the current IP address (I don't have the serial cable yet). It wasn't within the realm of my router IP address so I expanded the search. What will the host name come up as assuming Angry IP finds it?


----------



## Neoistheone2000

rbautch said:


> Try running the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. If you don't have it, run the enhancement script in my sig to get it and other hacks.


well it seemed to have taken the ip addresses but i still cant get in tivowebpluse

ohh btw i tryed to reboot, same thing

tryed to ping and it says network is unreachable? but when i run net-status.tcl it shows that all addresses are set correctaly but i notested that WEP is enabled but my router is disabled???


----------



## Neoistheone2000

Neoistheone2000 said:


> well it seemed to have taken the ip addresses but i still cant get in tivowebpluse
> 
> ohh btw i tryed to reboot, same thing
> 
> tryed to ping and it says network is unreachable? but when i run net-status.tcl it shows that all addresses are set correctaly but i notested that WEP is enabled but my router is disabled???


would setSSIDwep work?


----------



## falstaffpac

> During running tweak.sh the script says "existing ptvnet installation found, do you want to overwrite it?"


This is a good question, I'll be happy to share my experience. I botched my HD-Tivo when upgrading 3.1.5f -> 6.3a and was caught in a reboot loop. So, I purchased IC SE and started from scratch.

I've IC'ed my drive twice, once by answering YES to this question, the second time by answering NO.

1) IC'ed the drive, ran zipper, ran tweak, answered YES to overwriting the PTVNET installation, and everything was good. I thought I would then be able to upgrade to 6.3a via slicer, as this is included with the IC SE edition. When I checked via TWP, the 6.3a slices were not present. So I did a bunch of reading and apparently I have to have PTVNET in addition to the slicer and IC. I concluded (rightly or wrongly) that since I overwrote the PTVNET settings, I could no longer have access to the 6.3a slices via PTVNET. So instead of actually waiting 12 hours for the Tivo to d/l the slices on its own, I decided to redo my setup.

<caveat> I IC'ed my drive again (3.1.5f) and decided to force a manual upgrade to 6.3a, which worked fine. I then planned to zipper, but on the zipper page it says I should: 3.1.5f -> zipper -> 6.3a So, we go back to the drawing board. </caveat>

2) IC'ed the drive, ran the zipper, ran tweak and answered NO to overwriting the PTVNET installation. Everything was good, network up and running at 3.1.5f I checked swsystem, 6.3a slices present, moving right along. Sliced 6.3a and rebooted. *Now, network no worky. Serial bash no worky. * (actually, I can log the entire boot output if I set my speed to 9600, but I'm unable to type any commands at bash, at any speed). Incidentally, the boot log shows several errors being generated.

So, I guess I'll IC again at some point and answer YES to overwriting PTVNET, wait for the 6.3a slices to download on their own then try to slice up to 6.3a and hope to retain network connection.


----------



## peteyg

ForrestB said:


> Did your Tivo have any shows on it before you Zippered? Note the Zipper turns off encryption so all shows recorded after Zippering are not encrypted. However all old shows will remain encrypted.
> 
> We can't discuss that other program you mentioned here - however there is a support thread for it on DDB.


Thanks for a reply!

My DTivo had many recordings before being zippered.

And that's my only real concern right now- how I can unencrypt them?


----------



## kimsan

rbautch said:


> Even if you get the error, after running tweak.sh and rebooting, it should be gone. You also have to answer no when the zipper asks you if you have any existing recordings you want to keep. Actually, the question should be do you have any encrypted recordings you want to keep.


Russ,

Thanks for your patience with frustrated pigheaded me.

The #51 was a result of trying to go IC3.1.5f->Zipper->Slicer6.3a->tweak->tivoapp patch. Likely caused the #32 as well and the lack of info in NPL.

The variations of bad burns, busted files, Slicer hanging, and even an IDE cable header falling apart led me to try that (incorrect) approach. I know better now.

I RTFI as I went on the last run. IC3.1.5.f->Zipper->tweak->Slicer6.3a ran fine. I reran tweak and ended up with double entries in author, but that was an easy fix.

KEY NOTE FOR HR101-250 USERS:

[Barney] Wait for it... [/Barney]

WAIT FOR IT!

That's it. Allow time for the box to reboot and finish each step. Take the dog for a walk, got to the store, have a nice adult beverage. There were *several* instances where the ethernet adapter lights were on, but the machine was not yet accessible. I went to bed assuming I'd be grabbing the serial cable this morning as the was NO net connectivity. This morning it was ready.

Patience, Grasshopper.

Now to wait for 6.3b slices again....sigh!

Couple final questions (and I'll be searching as well):

1. How do I get Web Remote back in TWP? Somehow I lost it.

2. Do I need to keep the /ptvupgrade dir in this brave new world?

3. Is it safe to go directly from hacked 3.1.5f ro 6.3b? That's sitting on my primary box.

Thanks and Merry Christmas (or whatever you personally intend to celebrate)!


----------



## ForrestB

peteyg said:


> Thanks for a reply!
> 
> My DTivo had many recordings before being zippered.
> 
> And that's my only real concern right now- how I can unencrypt them?


We can't discuss extraction here - it's forbidden. Suggest you check out the Zipper Wiki for more info


----------



## sjmaye

My Zippered HR10-250 has been running successfully since August. I recently got a nag message that there has not been a successful call home. I checked and it had been many days since it regestered a successul call. 

Not knowing anything else to do to fix it, I rebooted the unit. After the unit came back up I checked the phone record and saw that it registered a good call at boot up.

I have checked it a few times since and it seems fakecall is not working, but everytime I reboot it registers a call. I telnet over to the HDTivo and initate fakecall.tcl and it says it was successful. If I type fakecall.osd I get an error.

Another issue that I have no clue if related is that my caller ID does not seem to be working.

And finally another issue was that I went to use tytool like I had been for a while and it just did not work anymore. After some troubleshooting I found that my tserver file was missing on the tivo where I had put it. Once I FTPd another copy over it worked fine. Where'd the original one go?

Summary

Works-
-telnet
-FTP

Does not work-
-caller id
-fakecall

Anyone have some troubleshooting steps?


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> I'm using zipper 2.6 and downloading the latest scripts, software and iso's to create the universal iso. This includes an instantcake special edition that includes the 6.3a slices.
> 
> During running tweak.sh the script says "existing ptvnet installation found, do you want to overwrite it?
> 
> 1. How should the tweak.sh script question be answered?
> 2. What exactly is overwritten?
> 
> Thank you


It deletes the PTVnet Tivowebplus installation entirely, replaces the author file, and deletes the the startup scripts in /init that PTVnet uses to set up networking. This is all done to eliminate conflicts. With the latest version of the enhancement script, I added support to restore PTVnet when you uninstall the enhancement script.


----------



## rbautch

falstaffpac said:


> This is a good question, I'll be happy to share my experience. I botched my HD-Tivo when upgrading 3.1.5f -> 6.3a and was caught in a reboot loop. So, I purchased IC SE and started from scratch.
> 
> I've IC'ed my drive twice, once by answering YES to this question, the second time by answering NO.
> 
> 1) IC'ed the drive, ran zipper, ran tweak, answered YES to overwriting the PTVNET installation, and everything was good. I thought I would then be able to upgrade to 6.3a via slicer, as this is included with the IC SE edition. When I checked via TWP, the 6.3a slices were not present. So I did a bunch of reading and apparently I have to have PTVNET in addition to the slicer and IC. I concluded (rightly or wrongly) that since I overwrote the PTVNET settings, I could no longer have access to the 6.3a slices via PTVNET. So instead of actually waiting 12 hours for the Tivo to d/l the slices on its own, I decided to redo my setup.
> 
> <caveat> I IC'ed my drive again (3.1.5f) and decided to force a manual upgrade to 6.3a, which worked fine. I then planned to zipper, but on the zipper page it says I should: 3.1.5f -> zipper -> 6.3a So, we go back to the drawing board. </caveat>
> 
> 2) IC'ed the drive, ran the zipper, ran tweak and answered NO to overwriting the PTVNET installation. Everything was good, network up and running at 3.1.5f I checked swsystem, 6.3a slices present, moving right along. Sliced 6.3a and rebooted. *Now, network no worky. Serial bash no worky. * (actually, I can log the entire boot output if I set my speed to 9600, but I'm unable to type any commands at bash, at any speed). Incidentally, the boot log shows several errors being generated.
> 
> So, I guess I'll IC again at some point and answer YES to overwriting PTVNET, wait for the 6.3a slices to download on their own then try to slice up to 6.3a and hope to retain network connection.


PTVnet and Zipper are two DIFFERENT ways of enabling bash access on your tivo. If the Zipper is used, it should NOT ask you to overwrite PTVnet. That is, unless Instantcake creates or contains a PTVupgrade directory in the root filesystem. The question is only asked if that directory is found. Also PTVnet has nothing to do with getting slices.


----------



## rbautch

Neoistheone2000 said:


> well it seemed to have taken the ip addresses but i still cant get in tivowebpluse
> 
> ohh btw i tryed to reboot, same thing
> 
> tryed to ping and it says network is unreachable? but when i run net-status.tcl it shows that all addresses are set correctaly but i notested that WEP is enabled but my router is disabled???


If WEP is enabled on your tivo, you have to enable it on your router, and vice versa.


----------



## ttodd1

sjmaye said:


> My Zippered HR10-250 has been running successfully since August. I recently got a nag message that there has not been a successful call home. I checked and it had been many days since it regestered a successul call.
> 
> Not knowing anything else to do to fix it, I rebooted the unit. After the unit came back up I checked the phone record and saw that it registered a good call at boot up.
> 
> I have checked it a few times since and it seems fakecall is not working, but everytime I reboot it registers a call. I telnet over to the HDTivo and initate fakecall.tcl and it says it was successful. If I type fakecall.osd I get an error.
> 
> Another issue that I have no clue if related is that my caller ID does not seem to be working.
> 
> And finally another issue was that I went to use tytool like I had been for a while and it just did not work anymore. After some troubleshooting I found that my tserver file was missing on the tivo where I had put it. Once I FTPd another copy over it worked fine. Where'd the original one go?
> 
> Summary
> 
> Works-
> -telnet
> -FTP
> 
> Does not work-
> -caller id
> -fakecall
> 
> Anyone have some troubleshooting steps?


If you had tserver in var then it may have gotten wiped.

Fakecall works but the unit has to do a reboot in order for it to register that the "call was successful". There should be a cron job that reboots the system once a week or so, seems it is not running anymore.

Caller id - don't use it but there have been other threads of people having issues with it - check them out.


----------



## kevddawg

That worked. Thanks!! I appear to be up and running!! BTW, I definitely do search before I post, but I'm finding it to be a bit of a needle in the haystack situation.

There is one thing I want to fix. When I first went through tweak.sh I said to remove Standby from the main menu -- now I regret that. I tried to put it back by running the uninstall script, then running tweak.sh again and telling the script not to remove Standby, but that didn't work -- Standby is still missing from my main menu. 

Do you know how I can undo this little tweak?

Kevin


----------



## kimsan

> Couple final questions (and I'll be searching as well):
> 
> 1. How do I get Web Remote back in TWP? Somehow I lost it.
> 
> 2. Do I need to keep the /ptvupgrade dir in this brave new world?
> 
> 3. Is it safe to go directly from hacked 3.1.5f ro 6.3b? That's sitting on my primary box.


Lots of reading and searching it looks like:

1. Web Remote won't work with 6.x software.

2. Still not sure. Prolly only lose the toys Lou mentioned a few posts back if deleted.

3. Safe according to a DVR playground article.

4. Bonus question on error #32/busted NPL looks like it was a symptom of restoring SPs in TWP. What a drag if that stays broken!

Got my main 3.1.5f to call the mothership, so I now have a donor image source already at Zipper 2.6 tweak 4.6 level with both 6.3a and 6.3b slices ready. Time to pull an image and play on my spare drive.


----------



## rbautch

ttodd1 said:


> There should be a cron job that reboots the system once a week or so, seems it is not running anymore.


I didn't remove it, so it still should be happening. Let me know if you discover why it's not.


----------



## rbautch

kevddawg said:


> That worked. Thanks!! I appear to be up and running!! BTW, I definitely do search before I post, but I'm finding it to be a bit of a needle in the haystack situation.
> 
> There is one thing I want to fix. When I first went through tweak.sh I said to remove Standby from the main menu -- now I regret that. I tried to put it back by running the uninstall script, then running tweak.sh again and telling the script not to remove Standby, but that didn't work -- Standby is still missing from my main menu.
> 
> Do you know how I can undo this little tweak?
> 
> Kevin


Running the uninstall script should put it back. Then skip the question entirely the next time you run it.


----------



## cr33p

Well as many of you, Im always so friggin busy I havent been able to follow up on this resolution. I tried JWThiers resolution and still receive the same error. My author file has the correct ip address for the tivo and the correct ip for the router.

Heres my output

Daves Tivo-bash# tivosh network.tcl 192.168.0.110 192.168.0.1
couldn't open "/enhancements/mfs_network": no such file or directory
while executing
"open /enhancements/mfs_network w"
("uplevel" body line 105)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {

set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]

# Delete existing network settings, for testing...

dbobj $nconfig remove I..."
(file "network.tcl" line 53)
Daves Tivo-bash# mount -o remount,ro /
Daves Tivo-bash# cd /hacks
Daves Tivo-bash# sh tweak.sh

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...

Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory



JWThiers said:


> That should work?.
> 
> I did have a similar thing happen to me and had to almost had to find a virgin to sacrifice to the tivo gods to fix but at the last minute did the following and it worked for me.
> 
> I am going to assume that joe doesn't work, so you have to use vi (joy). also your alias' don't work. so ...
> 
> First read up a bit on VI at this site here
> 
> Next telnet into you tivo and enter the following commands:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /etc/rc.d
> mount -o remount,rw /
> vi rc.sysinit.author
> 
> That cd's to the /etc/rc.d directory
> mounts in read/write mode
> starts vi to edit your author file.
> 
> look for a line that starts
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl
> 
> make sure that the first ip is the ip of you tivo and the second ip is that of your router. If that line is NOT there exit without saving by typing "*:q!*" Thats "Colon q Exclamation point" and proceed to the next step.
> 
> If they are not, use your arrow keys to move to the beginning of the ip address'. Once the cursor is there press the "x" key to delete single characters until the incorrect part is gone. Next press the 'a' key to enter the insert mode and type in the corrections. when you are done with the corrections press the Esc (Escape) key to enter the command mode.
> 
> To exit WITHOUT changing the file type "*:q!*" Thats "Colon q Exclamation point"
> To save changes and exit type ":*wq*"
> 
> You just edited your author file with vi.
> Next at bash type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /hacks
> tivosh network.tcl xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy
> 
> where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the tivo ip
> and yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy is your router ip
> 
> that should set your ip and router ip's.
> At bash type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount -o remount,ro /
> 
> Now reboot your tivo and telnet in and at bash type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /hacks
> sh tweak.sh
> 
> Hopefully this time you will download the latest for the net.
> Good luck


----------



## ttodd1

rbautch said:


> I didn't remove it, so it still should be happening. Let me know if you discover why it's not.


Not sure why this comment since I was giving sjmaye some reasons to look at why he thought fakecall was not "working" anymore.


----------



## cr33p

Can I just pull the drive from the tivo and re run the zipper via the cd ? To remedy my problem with DNS?


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> Well as many of you, Im always so friggin busy I havent been able to follow up on this resolution. I tried JWThiers resolution and still receive the same error. My author file has the correct ip address for the tivo and the correct ip for the router.
> 
> Heres my output
> 
> Daves Tivo-bash# tivosh network.tcl 192.168.0.110 192.168.0.1
> couldn't open "/enhancements/mfs_network": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "open /enhancements/mfs_network w"
> ("uplevel" body line 105)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> 
> set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
> 
> # Delete existing network settings, for testing...
> 
> dbobj $nconfig remove I..."
> (file "network.tcl" line 53)
> Daves Tivo-bash# mount -o remount,ro /
> Daves Tivo-bash# cd /hacks
> Daves Tivo-bash# sh tweak.sh
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...
> 
> Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory


Assuming that you can see the /enhancements/mfs_network file actually listed that error kind of sounds like it somehow got into dos format, try running dos2unix on the file. Also make sure you are in write mode when running these commands.


----------



## cr33p

Hmm, browsing my dir structure via ftp , I can not locate an enhancements dir. Where exactly should it be located? Maybe this is my entire problem


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> Hmm, browsing my dir structure via ftp , I can not locate an enhancements dir. Where exactly should it be located? Maybe this is my entire problem


Try creating the /enhancements directory and run the script again.


----------



## sk33t3r

At / mkdir enhancements, then you can cd /enhancements enter


----------



## cr33p

Ok first of all you guys Friggin ROCK , it worked , best Xmas present ever  Much thanks to everyone for all your recommendations. I was able to make the enhancements directory, ftp't the files to it, re ran the scripts, let it uninstall, then re ran the netconfig.tcl, then rebooted and now we are re downloading scripts  wahooooooo


----------



## sjmaye

ttodd1 said:


> If you had tserver in var then it may have gotten wiped.
> 
> Fakecall works but the unit has to do a reboot in order for it to register that the "call was successful". There should be a cron job that reboots the system once a week or so, seems it is not running anymore.
> 
> Caller id - don't use it but there have been other threads of people having issues with it - check them out.


Hi ttodd1,

Thanks for the reply.

As for fake call, when first zippered it continually updated the last call date. As I remember it the last call would almost always be the same day as I was checking it and the next scheduled was the next day. Now it seems it does not register a successful call unless I make it reboot.

*I was wondering if I could initate tweak.sh via telnet and it would reset everything like it was months ago. Anyone?*


----------



## fl_g8tor

Im trying to run the zipper program and I'm having some problems. I have my cd drive set up as slave on the primary IDE and the new hard drive set up as master on the secondary IDE. CD rom shows up as hdb and the hard drive shows up as hdc. When I boot from the CD I get to this prompt:

PTVupgrade /#
and I type:

mount /dev/hdb /cdrom

and get the following message:

mount: block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read only

and then it displays the prompt
PTVupgrade /#
again

I then type
/cdrom/zipper

and get this message:
sh: /cdrom/zipper: No such file or directory

After reading some other posts I tried typing this:

cd /cdrom
sh zipper.sh

I then get Welcom to the Zipper
Please enter the first 3 digits of your service4 number:

What is my sevice number? What am I doing wrong when I type
/cdrom/zipper and get the above message?

Also my hard drive is brand new out of the box. I haven't formated it yet. Do I need to. Thanks in advance for your help

Scott


----------



## goony

fl_g8tor said:


> I then get Welcom to the Zipper
> Please enter the first 3 digits of your service4 number:
> 
> What is my sevice number? What am I doing wrong when I type
> /cdrom/zipper and get the above message?


The script is working, so don't sweat it.

Look on the back of your DTivo where the power cord plugs in - your service number is the first 3 digits of the serial number (S/N) tag. These 3 digits tell the script exactly what box you have so it can do the right things with your model.


----------



## kevddawg

rbautch said:


> Running the uninstall script should put it back. Then skip the question entirely the next time you run it.


Rats!! Running uninstall didn't put "Standby" back on the main menu. I even rebooted, just in case -- didn't make a difference.

I can pull the drive and re-do the entire process, if necessary. But...is there an easier way??

Kevin


----------



## sk33t3r

Superpatch67Standy.tcl will put standby on the main menu, you also need TuikHelper.tcl


----------



## kevddawg

sk33t3r said:


> Superpatch67Standy.tcl will put standby on the main menu, you also need TuikHelper.tcl


Can you be more specific about "needing" TuikHelper.tcl? Do I need to run it (or Superpatch67Standy.tcl" for that matter)? I'm kind of new to this, so if you can get me going in the right direction, I'd find that real helpful.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## kevddawg

sk33t3r said:


> Superpatch67Standy.tcl will put standby on the main menu, you also need TuikHelper.tcl


OK, I found Superpatch67Standby.tcl, ran it, and see the various options. Didn't work. First, it replied "Already Set, Skipping." So I ran it with the "-tcs" flag. That appeared to run successfully, but I didn't see any menu change. Then I ran it with "+tcs", and that appeared to run successfully. However, Standby isn't appearing on the menu.

I have an HR10-250, so I had to start with IC 3.1.5f and do the Slicer process to get to 6.3a, if that matters. Any ideas?

HdTiVo1-TiVo# Superpatch67Standby.tcl restore
Restore to TiVo defaults
Current Software Version: 6.3a-01-2-357
Adding Music & Photos in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentral.brf
Error processing TivoCentral.brf!
HdTiVo1-TiVo# ./Superpatch67Standby.tcl +tcs
Current Software Version: 6.3a-01-2-357
Adding Standby in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentral.brf
Already Set, Skipping.
Done!
HdTiVo1-TiVo# ./Superpatch67Standby.tcl -tcs 
Current Software Version: 6.3a-01-2-357
Removing Standby in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentral.brf
Done!
HdTiVo1-TiVo# ./Superpatch67Standby.tcl +tcs
Current Software Version: 6.3a-01-2-357
Adding Standby in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentral.brf
Done!
HdTiVo1-TiVo#


----------



## tchyde

Got all the way thru the Zipper install (w/Instantcake) for a HR10-250 and the script says "HR10-250 does not support wireless at this time?"

Is this true?

If so, I've searched this forum (and the Zipper site) for a couple weeks looking at info and never heard a peep about this? :down:

Tried again today ... making sure I had slicer and same message ...
HR10-250 currrently does not support wireless networking?

Also read posts that the Zipper actually disables the daily calls ... so I am basically dead in the water.

Without wireless ... I will not be able to network and hence the Zipper was a waste of time & money.

Reverting back to an InstantCake for HR10-250 (with no zipper/hacks)

HR10-250+ Zipper + Wireless = Bad idea :down:


----------



## fl_g8tor

Thanks goony

Everything worked fine after that except local channels weren't coming in. Called DT and they got it back on. Now I have to figure out all the things I can do with my hacked tivo.

Thanks guys,

Scott


----------



## vixflix

First off, THANK YOU FOR THE ZIPPER.  I zippered my 2 older Huges HDVR2 receivers and and sending the 2 new DirecTV R15's (Trash!). The Zipper worked great. I am using 2 Linksys Wireless-B USB Network Adapters (WUSB11v4). I entered the IP address of the Tivos and my Router during the Zippering. All went well but no MRV??? The power light is on the adapters but not the link light. I can not telnet to either of them. The adapters are brand new. Any sugestions?


----------



## stackrat

Gunnyman / Rbautch --- You guys ROCK!!!!

I had a hacked TiVo box in 3 hours FLAT!!! It would have been quicker but my wife wanted to watch TV in the middle of it. ...and I haven't logged into a Linux box since 2002!!!

Just one or two Q's:

I was checking out the crond schedule and I noticed two things. First, there's a line to run fakecall.tcl every day at 4:20gmt. Then there's a line to reboot (either forced or safe, depending on your answer to the script that put it there) twice a week at 9:25gmt. 

The script that puts in the reboots asks about the phone line to decide on forced or safe reboots. If fakecall.tcl is doing its job, why force the reboots? 

Why twice/week? It's not running Windows (lol). Heck, I once kept a Linux box (web & email server, samba fileserver -- it was busy) up for 8 months -- till a thunderstorm took out the power. Would have ran longer if my UPS were bigger!!! Well, I'll try one/week safe reboots and see how it goes.


----------



## sk33t3r

Stackrat, I have a linux box here at home doing the same thing your was doing, mail, web ect ect, it was up for 415 days before hurricane Rita took power down for over 6 hours, my UPS didnt last that long.

I think the weekly reboot is for TivoWeb and or to flush the logs out. Im no expert thats for sure.


----------



## dswallow

I believe the weekly reboot is for fakecall.tcl, which apparently only updates the date/time of the last call on a reboot thus preventing nag messages from appearing.


----------



## Neoistheone2000

rbautch said:


> If WEP is enabled on your tivo, you have to enable it on your router, and vice versa.


i disabled WEP on the tivo useing setSSIDwep all the settings look right but i still cant access it?


----------



## sjmaye

I ran the OEM 3.1.5f software for a year or so before the unit became VERY, VERY slow at responding to the different menus. It took as much as 5 minutes or more to register a request to record a program.

I tried various things before finally going to the "Restart or Reset System" selections. I tried the "Clear and delete everything"(This tells you how bad it was).

Turns out it worked great afterward. I was later advised by DTV that this was more or less a reformat of the system.

The questions-


Is this type of system slow down possible to a Zippered HD Tivo?

If so, what will happen if you try the "Clear and delete everything" selection?

Should I make somre sort of preparations that would ease getting the Zipper back up and running in the event of failure?


----------



## stackrat

dswallow said:


> I believe the weekly reboot is for fakecall.tcl, which apparently only updates the date/time of the last call on a reboot thus preventing nag messages from appearing.


I verified that the nightly fakecall.tcl call from crond is working so there really is no need to FORCE the reboots.

However I am leaning toward sk33t3r's theory that TiVoweb is what needs cleaning. The first boot-up was giving me all kinds of errors with TiViWeb, but after rebooting it the errors are all but gone. Its still a bit slow, but it works.

I'll try the weekly safe reboot and see how it goes.

PS: I grew up near Exit 11 and lived near Exit 8 (both on the NJ-TPK) when I got married. Moved out of NJ in '02.


----------



## klgood1

OK...stupid question. I've got 3 units that I zippered about a year ago, and have been working great, until recently. One has a dying tuner, and one has a bad hard drive. I replaced the bad hard drive, and was getting ready to run the zipper again, but I see that the procedure has changed somewhat. I've downloaded everything for the zipper universal boot cd, but I'm having the same problem a couple of other people mentioned, with the superpatch*.tcl file being burned as a *.tc extension. I tried using Nero 6, and also IMGBurn, as recommended, but I get the same thing each time. Is there something easy I'm missing here? The ISO has the correct extension.

Also, if I pull the already-zippered hard drives out of the HDVR2 with the dying tuner, I can just put them directly into the other HDVR2, right? I just have to run 51killer -- what's the exact procedure. I'm a bit gunshy to do this, 'cause I have a LOT of recordings on this machine.

Thanks -- this forum has made my tivo experience much better in the last year. I couldn't have done it without your help!


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> C&D accomplishes the same thing, but takes over an hour, and wipes out network settings.


Just following up on this, Russ, since my brother moved his HDVR2 into his bedroom and installed an HR10-250 I hacked for him in his living room.

His HDVR2 is still finicky due to the slowly dying hard drive. If I send him a replacement drive and he installs it then does the C&D--no recordings or season passes on it--you're saying his connectivity would then be wiped out, correct? So does this effectively emasculate tweak.sh? If there's a way I can get him to connect to his HDVR2 upon installing the new drive, then he'd run tweak.sh normally, correct?

Just checking.


----------



## hawkeye1991

Hi,

I installed a 6.2 image from PTV upgrade on a new hard drive using the zipper, hacked it as per instructions. everything looked good. 

But, I keep getting the error #51 whenever I tried to record something!

I repeated guided setup, restarted my tivo (I did not do "clear delete evrything").

but keep getting the same error message over and over again.

Please help.

hawk

PS: I did move the hard rive to another tivo. but it has the same starting S/N.


----------



## JWThiers

stackrat said:


> PS: I grew up near Exit 11 and lived near Exit 8 (both on the NJ-TPK) when I got married. Moved out of NJ in '02.


Southerners!!!  I was born off exit 100...


----------



## Lord Vader

hawkeye1991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I installed a 6.2 image from PTV upgrade on a new hard drive using the zipper, hacked it as per instructions. everything looked good.
> 
> But, I keep getting the error #51 whenever I tried to record something!
> 
> I repeated guided setup, restarted my tivo (I did not do "clear delete evrything").
> 
> but keep getting the same error message over and over again.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> hawk
> 
> PS: I did move the hard rive to another tivo. but it has the same starting S/N.


Run killer51 and it'll clear it up.


----------



## rbautch

hawkeye1991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I installed a 6.2 image from PTV upgrade on a new hard drive using the zipper, hacked it as per instructions. everything looked good.
> 
> But, I keep getting the error #51 whenever I tried to record something!
> 
> I repeated guided setup, restarted my tivo (I did not do "clear delete evrything").
> 
> but keep getting the same error message over and over again.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> hawk
> 
> PS: I did move the hard rive to another tivo. but it has the same starting S/N.


Have you run tweak.sh yet? Did you answer "no" when it asked you if you had recordings you wanted to keep?


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Just following up on this, Russ, since my brother moved his HDVR2 into his bedroom and installed an HR10-250 I hacked for him in his living room.
> 
> His HDVR2 is still finicky due to the slowly dying hard drive. If I send him a replacement drive and he installs it then does the C&D--no recordings or season passes on it--you're saying his connectivity would then be wiped out, correct? So does this effectively emasculate tweak.sh? If there's a way I can get him to connect to his HDVR2 upon installing the new drive, then he'd run tweak.sh normally, correct?
> 
> Just checking.


Yes on all accounts. You could put a line in the author file that runs network.tcl every time the tivo boots. That will ensure network params are always present. Just remember to remove that line so you'll be able to change network params in the future.


----------



## rbautch

klgood1 said:


> OK...stupid question. I've got 3 units that I zippered about a year ago, and have been working great, until recently. One has a dying tuner, and one has a bad hard drive. I replaced the bad hard drive, and was getting ready to run the zipper again, but I see that the procedure has changed somewhat. I've downloaded everything for the zipper universal boot cd, but I'm having the same problem a couple of other people mentioned, with the superpatch*.tcl file being burned as a *.tc extension. I tried using Nero 6, and also IMGBurn, as recommended, but I get the same thing each time. Is there something easy I'm missing here? The ISO has the correct extension.
> 
> Also, if I pull the already-zippered hard drives out of the HDVR2 with the dying tuner, I can just put them directly into the other HDVR2, right? I just have to run 51killer -- what's the exact procedure. I'm a bit gunshy to do this, 'cause I have a LOT of recordings on this machine.
> 
> Thanks -- this forum has made my tivo experience much better in the last year. I couldn't have done it without your help!


It's possible windows is truncating the filename. The true test is to view the file in Linux, after you've booted with with lba48 boot CD.


----------



## rbautch

stackrat said:


> I verified that the nightly fakecall.tcl call from crond is working so there really is no need to FORCE the reboots.
> 
> However I am leaning toward sk33t3r's theory that TiVoweb is what needs cleaning. The first boot-up was giving me all kinds of errors with TiViWeb, but after rebooting it the errors are all but gone. Its still a bit slow, but it works.
> 
> I'll try the weekly safe reboot and see how it goes.
> 
> PS: I grew up near Exit 11 and lived near Exit 8 (both on the NJ-TPK) when I got married. Moved out of NJ in '02.


Even though fakecall runs, the call timers do not get reset unless the tivo is rebooted. So, regular reboots ARE necessary.


----------



## rbautch

sjmaye said:


> I ran the OEM 3.1.5f software for a year or so before the unit became VERY, VERY slow at responding to the different menus. It took as much as 5 minutes or more to register a request to record a program.
> 
> I tried various things before finally going to the "Restart or Reset System" selections. I tried the "Clear and delete everything"(This tells you how bad it was).
> 
> Turns out it worked great afterward. I was later advised by DTV that this was more or less a reformat of the system.
> 
> The questions-
> 
> 
> Is this type of system slow down possible to a Zippered HD Tivo?
> 
> If so, what will happen if you try the "Clear and delete everything" selection?
> 
> Should I make somre sort of preparations that would ease getting the Zipper back up and running in the event of failure?


3.1.5f is slow to begin with. In fact, any 3.x software is painfully slow. 6.3 is much faster. I suggest upgrading to 6.3 rather than C&D. However, if you must run C&D, you can either set up a command in your author file to re-establish networking (as I described above), or you can just re-run the Zipper.


----------



## rbautch

vixflix said:


> First off, THANK YOU FOR THE ZIPPER.  I zippered my 2 older Huges HDVR2 receivers and and sending the 2 new DirecTV R15's (Trash!). The Zipper worked great. I am using 2 Linksys Wireless-B USB Network Adapters (WUSB11v4). I entered the IP address of the Tivos and my Router during the Zippering. All went well but no MRV??? The power light is on the adapters but not the link light. I can not telnet to either of them. The adapters are brand new. Any sugestions?


The wusb11v4 is not compatible with tivo. See the list of adapters linked in the Zipper instructions.


----------



## rbautch

stackrat said:


> Gunnyman / Rbautch --- You guys ROCK!!!!
> 
> I had a hacked TiVo box in 3 hours FLAT!!! It would have been quicker but my wife wanted to watch TV in the middle of it. ...and I haven't logged into a Linux box since 2002!!!
> 
> Just one or two Q's:
> 
> I was checking out the crond schedule and I noticed two things. First, there's a line to run fakecall.tcl every day at 4:20gmt. Then there's a line to reboot (either forced or safe, depending on your answer to the script that put it there) twice a week at 9:25gmt.
> 
> The script that puts in the reboots asks about the phone line to decide on forced or safe reboots. If fakecall.tcl is doing its job, why force the reboots?
> 
> Why twice/week? It's not running Windows (lol). Heck, I once kept a Linux box (web & email server, samba fileserver -- it was busy) up for 8 months -- till a thunderstorm took out the power. Would have ran longer if my UPS were bigger!!! Well, I'll try one/week safe reboots and see how it goes.


The reboots allow the fakecall settings to take effect. That needs to be twice/week if you want to fool your tivo into thinking it's never time to make a call to the mothership.


----------



## rbautch

tchyde said:


> Got all the way thru the Zipper install (w/Instantcake) for a HR10-250 and the script says "HR10-250 does not support wireless at this time?"
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> If so, I've searched this forum (and the Zipper site) for a couple weeks looking at info and never heard a peep about this? :down:
> 
> Tried again today ... making sure I had slicer and same message ...
> HR10-250 currrently does not support wireless networking?
> 
> Also read posts that the Zipper actually disables the daily calls ... so I am basically dead in the water.
> 
> Without wireless ... I will not be able to network and hence the Zipper was a waste of time & money.
> 
> Reverting back to an InstantCake for HR10-250 (with no zipper/hacks)
> 
> HR10-250+ Zipper + Wireless = Bad idea :down:


My HR10-250 is happily running wirelessly, although I did not use a wireless adapter. The trick is to use a wired adapter, and then connect that to a wireless bridge, which communicates wireless to your router. Plenty of threads here with more specifics. :up:


----------



## rbautch

kevddawg said:


> OK, I found Superpatch67Standby.tcl, ran it, and see the various options. Didn't work. First, it replied "Already Set, Skipping." So I ran it with the "-tcs" flag. That appeared to run successfully, but I didn't see any menu change. Then I ran it with "+tcs", and that appeared to run successfully. However, Standby isn't appearing on the menu.
> 
> I have an HR10-250, so I had to start with IC 3.1.5f and do the Slicer process to get to 6.3a, if that matters. Any ideas?
> 
> HdTiVo1-TiVo# Superpatch67Standby.tcl restore
> Restore to TiVo defaults
> Current Software Version: 6.3a-01-2-357
> Adding Music & Photos in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
> Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentral.brf
> Error processing TivoCentral.brf!
> HdTiVo1-TiVo# ./Superpatch67Standby.tcl +tcs
> Current Software Version: 6.3a-01-2-357
> Adding Standby in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
> Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentral.brf
> Already Set, Skipping.
> Done!
> HdTiVo1-TiVo# ./Superpatch67Standby.tcl -tcs
> Current Software Version: 6.3a-01-2-357
> Removing Standby in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
> Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentral.brf
> Done!
> HdTiVo1-TiVo# ./Superpatch67Standby.tcl +tcs
> Current Software Version: 6.3a-01-2-357
> Adding Standby in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
> Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentral.brf
> Done!
> HdTiVo1-TiVo#


Check for a newer version of Superpatch67Standby.tcl. I believe it was updated since the one that included with the Zipper.


----------



## hawkeye1991

rbautch said:


> Have you run tweak.sh yet? Did you answer "no" when it asked you if you had recordings you wanted to keep?


Yes, I ran the tweaks by telnetting to it and i answered no for the old recordings, I think.

Just in case I screwed that up, how do I fix it? Run tweaks.sh again?

Also, how do I run "killer51" as one of the previous posts suggested?

Is this something I need to download and ftp to the tivo drive? If so coould give some help with the commands for moving files to the tive by FTP. thanks.

Hawk

PS: I moved my old zippered drive to another Dtivo HDVR2 SD DVR40 and I keep having to deal with error 51 again! This drive worked with nop problems in my old Tivo in ininstalled my new drive. is this something to do with having to fix it every time the zippered HD and the TIVO have not seen each other b4?


----------



## klgood1

rbautch said:


> It's possible windows is truncating the filename. The true test is to view the file in Linux, after you've booted with with lba48 boot CD.


I didn't think about that. Thanks for the info. I went ahead and tried the disc anyway, because I couldn't see any other way to burn it, and it worked fine. Thanks again for all your hard work.


----------



## PJO1966

I'm anxiously waiting for my serial cable to arrive (out for delivery since 7:44am). Once I hook it up, is there a way to tell if I already ran tweaks on this drive? I did it a couple weeks ago and made several attempts at zippering on various drives before trying them in the TiVo. I don't recall if I did it on the last attempt.


----------



## hawkeye1991

I figured out what the problem is! If you runt he tweak and transfer the drive to another TIVO, it gets messed up. It looks like some kinda of link between the hardware and the harddrive (should have guessed that one)

anyway, I was able to rerun tweaks.sh and of I went! thanks

Hawk


----------



## wood019

I am struggling to get my hacks to run. I access my tivo via the tera term and a serial cable. I connect and get a bash prompt but then I run into the following problem. I am not sure how to fix this. I would appreciate any help. Thanks

bash: /: is a directory
bash-2.02# /hacks/tweak.sh

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
--01:27:59-- http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz
=> `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz'
Resolving www.mastersav.com... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...

Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#


----------



## Lord Vader

Manually FTP the rbautch tar file to your hacks directory, then rerun tweak. It'll recognize that the file is there and skip the download and will then run.


----------



## wood019

Lord Vader said:


> Manually FTP the rbautch tar file to your hacks directory, then rerun tweak. It'll recognize that the file is there and skip the download and will then run.


My IP address doesn't work so I am using a serial cable. Can I use FTP via the serial cable or access the directories of the Tivo via tera term?


----------



## wood019

wood019 said:


> My IP address doesn't work so I am using a serial cable. Can I use FTP via the serial cable or access the directories of the Tivo via tera term?


got it. I had to tell the hyperterminal to telnet in order to get into the tivo. I feel like an a$$. There goes 3 hours of my life that I won't get back. All in the name of learning I guess...


----------



## r0ydster

Rbautch, followed your instructions as dictated on the Zipper page on a HDVR2 that I had laying around. Took about an hour. The longest part was the downloading and swapping the drives. 

Thanks again to you guys, you've made a lot of people very happy. 

Keep up the good work. 

Mike


----------



## hawkeye1991

Lord Vader said:


> Manually FTP the rbautch tar file to your hacks directory, then rerun tweak. It'll recognize that the file is there and skip the download and will then run.


Lord vader,

Help a noob here. what commads does one use to ftp the bufferhack file over to the tivo drive. which directory do I put the bufferhack file in? how do I run the hack?

thanks
HAWK


----------



## wood019

You guys are probably getting sick of me by now, but I still have now IP address on my network for my TIVO. Let me start by saying that I am running a RCA DVR-40 DTIVO and a USB200M. All the lights are working on it so I know that I have an active port. I ran net-launch.sh and set my information and have the current setup in effect afterward:



> The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
> IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.102
> Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
> Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
> DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
> DHCP is off
> NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS


then I check my settings with ifconfig and see the following:



> bash-2.02# ifconfig
> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:16:B6:EF:94:28
> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
> RX packets:315 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
> RX bytes:29970 (29.2 Kb) TX bytes:92 (92.0 b)
> 
> lo Link encap:Local Loopback
> inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
> RX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
> RX bytes:2030 (1.9 Kb) TX bytes:2030 (1.9 Kb)


I notice that in the Eth0 I see a HWaddr which is my MAC address but I have no IP address assigned. Nothing shows up on AngryIP and I never could Telnet into my TIVO without a serial cable and HyperTerminal or Tera Term. Poking around via the serial cable I was able to run my tweaks successfully. I was wondering after doing some reading if the settings in my author file were not setting an IP address or something like that, but I can't find the author file anywhere on my tivo. I have read that it should be as easy as going in via the serial cable and typing "author" at the bash prompt, but I get an error.

Maybe this was wreckless, but I tried using some other network utilities in other folders on my tivo and I keep receiving messages stating that I am in read-only mode such as this.



> bash-2.02# network.tcl
> couldn't open "/enhancements/mfs_network": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open /enhancements/mfs_network w"
> ("uplevel" body line 53)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
> # Delete existing network settings, for testing...
> dbobj $nconfig remove IpPa..."
> (file ".//network.tcl" line 27)


I don't think that I am in over my head, but I think that something isn't right. I followed the directions to a T twice. First, I had a bad ISO burn on my zipper disk that cost me a few days and after rewraping the ISO everything installed ok, but now I am having this problem. I would sincerely appreciate some additional help. Thanks again guys


----------



## ttodd1

hawkeye1991 said:


> Lord vader,
> 
> Help a noob here. what commads does one use to ftp the bufferhack file over to the tivo drive. which directory do I put the bufferhack file in? how do I run the hack?
> 
> thanks
> HAWK


This was answered in your other post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4715491&&#post4715491


----------



## stackrat

rbautch said:


> Even though fakecall runs, the call timers do not get reset unless the tivo is rebooted. So, regular reboots ARE necessary.





rbautch said:


> The reboots allow the fakecall settings to take effect. That needs to be twice/week if you want to fool your tivo into thinking it's never time to make a call to the mothership.


Thanks for answering my question twice!!! 

I see what you mean now and changed mine to 3 safereboots/week. That way, I'm bound to get at least 2. Just a personal preference, I occasionally record obscure movies that are on late at night.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## JWThiers

wood019 said:


> You guys are probably getting sick of me by now, but I still have now IP address on my network for my TIVO. Let me start by saying that I am running a RCA DVR-40 DTIVO and a USB200M. All the lights are working on it so I know that I have an active port. I ran net-launch.sh and set my information and have the current setup in effect afterward:
> 
> then I check my settings with ifconfig and see the following:
> 
> I notice that in the Eth0 I see a HWaddr which is my MAC address but I have no IP address assigned. Nothing shows up on AngryIP and I never could Telnet into my TIVO without a serial cable and HyperTerminal or Tera Term. Poking around via the serial cable I was able to run my tweaks successfully. I was wondering after doing some reading if the settings in my author file were not setting an IP address or something like that, but I can't find the author file anywhere on my tivo. I have read that it should be as easy as going in via the serial cable and typing "author" at the bash prompt, but I get an error.
> 
> Maybe this was wreckless, but I tried using some other network utilities in other folders on my tivo and I keep receiving messages stating that I am in read-only mode such as this.
> 
> I don't think that I am in over my head, but I think that something isn't right. I followed the directions to a T twice. First, I had a bad ISO burn on my zipper disk that cost me a few days and after rewraping the ISO everything installed ok, but now I am having this problem. I would sincerely appreciate some additional help. Thanks again guys


Try the wiki here. Also try write mode, type rw.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I had 6.3a running great for a few days and decided to try mfs_ftp last night. Woke up this morning to find all channels received and no logos.

I have the normal patches running. If I run tweak.sh again will it erase the patches?


----------



## he244

Here's some help for those who get 

"tivo/hacks/rbautch_files.tgz unexpected end of file" errors

After some experimenting, it seems that miso.exe may be corrupting the rbautch_files.tgz file. You can unzip it fine before, but not always after, running zipper_isomaker.bat. Maybe it's the number of nested directories? Don't know.

Anyway, this worked for me, and resulted in no errors.

1. Build the zipper_universal_CD.iso as usual.
2. Use an ISO utility like MagicISO to delete rbautch_files.tgz file from the .iso image
3. Replace rbautch_files.tgz back into .iso with a known good copy.
4. Burn the modified zipper_universal_CD.iso 
5. Ta da !


----------



## hawkeye1991

help,

Looks like I royally messed up my drive.

I was able to watch all my programs on my backup Dtivo. It was zippered last december.

I was trying to do bufferhack and "other" installs.

the command line commmnds didn't seem to work. they just seem to hang up and i get no response back. Only commands which works are

PWD and cd

I'm not getting any response for "ls"

I felt that uninstalling tweak might help. I was able to do that. 

no dice

then I tried reinstalling tweaks by typing

/hacks/tweak.sh

nothing happens! I'm able to see the directory and the files using filezilla.

So I figured zippering it again would fix the problem. zippered it, with the option of saving the recordings. Put it back in my tivo booted it.

but the problem persists.

I'm able to PWD, CD, MKDIR.

no other command works

not ls, not tweak.sh, not rmdir

help!

    

hawk


----------



## tibo

I have zippered a couple of drives, no issue but what I am wanting to do now, is not use instacakes image, but one of the images off another drive... a mfsbackup gives me a .bak file, my question is how can I use this image instead of the 000001 image on the universal zipper cd??


----------



## PJO1966

Looks like I lost the lights on my USB adaptor. Time to remove the drive and rezipper again?


----------



## ForrestB

tibo said:


> I have zippered a couple of drives, no issue but what I am wanting to do now, is not use instacakes image, but one of the images off another drive... a mfsbackup gives me a .bak file, my question is how can I use this image instead of the 000001 image on the universal zipper cd??


Using your favorite MFSTools 2 instructions (Weaknees or Hinsdale) use the mfsrestore command to restore and expand the new Tivo drive. Install it back in your Tivo to make sure it's working and recognizes the extra space on the larger hard drive. Put the Tivo drive back in your PC and follow the Tivo instructions. Note when you're creating the Zipper CD "If you are using a drive that has Tivo software already installed (like your original drive), then you don't need to copy an image to the zipper_tools directory."

I zippered both of my Tivo's using this method - no problems.


----------



## tibo

ok, but what I am trying to do is use my own image inside of zipper for virgin hard drives, I can always go through the hinsdale or weaknees process and do the mfrestore to the drive before I zipper, but if I can put the image I want inside of zipper, it expedites the process.

currently zipper is looking at the 0000001 file, not sure it will see my tivo.bak file or how to get it too


----------



## rbautch

tibo said:


> ok, but what I am trying to do is use my own image inside of zipper for virgin hard drives, I can always go through the hinsdale or weaknees process and do the mfrestore to the drive before I zipper, but if I can put the image I want inside of zipper, it expedites the process.
> 
> currently zipper is looking at the 0000001 file, not sure it will see my tivo.bak file or how to get it too


Just rename tivo.bak to 000001.


----------



## rbautch

hawkeye1991 said:


> help,
> 
> Looks like I royally messed up my drive.
> 
> I was able to watch all my programs on my backup Dtivo. It was zippered last december.
> 
> I was trying to do bufferhack and "other" installs.
> 
> the command line commmnds didn't seem to work. they just seem to hang up and i get no response back. Only commands which works are
> 
> PWD and cd
> 
> I'm not getting any response for "ls"
> 
> I felt that uninstalling tweak might help. I was able to do that.
> 
> no dice
> 
> then I tried reinstalling tweaks by typing
> 
> /hacks/tweak.sh
> 
> nothing happens! I'm able to see the directory and the files using filezilla.
> 
> So I figured zippering it again would fix the problem. zippered it, with the option of saving the recordings. Put it back in my tivo booted it.
> 
> but the problem persists.
> 
> I'm able to PWD, CD, MKDIR.
> 
> no other command works
> 
> not ls, not tweak.sh, not rmdir
> 
> help!
> 
> 
> 
> hawk


This is a symptom of a corrupted busybox directory, which can be caused by overwriting a symlink in that directory. To fix it, you'll need to pull the drive or get a serial cable. If you pull the drive, mount it in your PC, and remove the entire busybox directory with rm -rf /tivo/busybox, or wherever your tivo is mounted. Then run the Zipper again.


----------



## mrkulit146

I tried the zipper but it wouldn't include the image file I purchased. What can I do to get that file included or can I just burn that on a separate CD ? It gives me the message "Created zipper_universal_CD WITHOUT tivo image." On top of that it would find my hard drive also. I guess I need something else because my main hard drive is IDE and I am using an ATA adaptor for my tivo hard drive.


----------



## tibo

Rbautch, thats it... just 000001. and it will find it??? Now I feel stupid, hehehehe

on a side note, after all the locals come back... any recommended a program to link up to my tivo and move programs around


----------



## hawkeye1991

rbautch said:


> This is a symptom of a corrupted busybox directory, which can be caused by overwriting a symlink in that directory. To fix it, you'll need to pull the drive or get a serial cable. If you pull the drive, mount it in your PC, and remove the entire busybox directory with rm -rf /tivo/busybox, or wherever your tivo is mounted. Then run the Zipper again.


Thanks Rbautch,

I should able to remove it and mount it on my pc.

Where do I execute this command for removing busybox directory from?

Do I run it from the tivo drive OS or do i somehow access it thro windows/DOS command line?

Thanks
hawk


----------



## tibo

rbautch said:


> Just rename tivo.bak to 000001.


ok, Tried to just rename my image file, zipper iso maker will not detect it, I think it might be a size check.


----------



## rbautch

tibo said:


> ok, Tried to just rename my image file, zipper iso maker will not detect it, I think it might be a size check.


Theres no size check, but if the image is larger than 290MB, the isomaker wont work with it.


----------



## PJO1966

TiVo successfully reZipped. Thanks to Gunny and rbautch for a great tool.


----------



## tibo

ok, zippered and up and working, with a few glitches.... none of the filters seem to work at all, not on the guide or in the search for title.... I get some listings, but do a search for a movie... it just says "No Programs", same for shows that are in the guide but just can search for them...???


----------



## kimsan

rbautch said:


> It's possible windows is truncating the filename. The true test is to view the file in Linux, after you've booted with with lba48 boot CD.


You Are correct, sir.

The .tc vs .tcl extension appears when viewing within windows. When the cd is booted up, the files is .tcl.


----------



## JWThiers

tibo said:


> ok, zippered and up and working, with a few glitches.... none of the filters seem to work at all, not on the guide or in the search for title.... I get some listings, but do a search for a movie... it just says "No Programs", same for shows that are in the guide but just can search for them...???


It takes a day or so for All of the guide data to download. Try agin after a day.


----------



## tibo

thanks guys, I can telnet my tivo and everything looks fine, but can someone point me in a direction of what software I need to move shows between tivo's or to my desktop, using winXP. And most of the stuff I read was all for linux


----------



## ForrestB

tibo said:


> thanks guys, I can telnet my tivo and everything looks fine, but can someone point me in a direction of what software I need to move shows between tivo's or to my desktop, using winXP. And most of the stuff I read was all for linux


You don't need to install anything to move shows between zippered DirecTivo's - just scroll to the bottom of the Now Playing list and you'll see your other Tivo's listed and select/view shows from the other Tivo's.

You'll need to go to the DDB forum for info on viewing shows on your computer.


----------



## tibo

thanks forrest, I thought I read somewhere that there was a way to set up your pc to act as a tivo on the network to transfer shows to the pc. I did all the zipper, can telnet in, but when I went to install tivo web plus to my puter... it kind of would not recognize it, so I assume it was linux and my pc is XP.

So I guess I am a little lost here, what all do I need to do... A look at Rbautchs enhancement page shows a nice little window to actually view the tivo box... all I get is the bash prompt... so when it comes to linux... I am a fish out of water.


----------



## ForrestB

The Zipper installed TivoWebPlus on your Tivo and automatically starts it when you start the Tivo. To access TivoWebPlus, you just need to type in your Tivo's ipaddress into your favorite web browser on your PC/Mac. Most of the Tivo's functions are listed under User Interface in TWP.


----------



## peteyg

Hacked RCA DTivo DVR40

Does the zipper hack provide a way to remotely schedule recordings?
If not, can someone please give info on how I can do this. THANKS!


----------



## hawkeye1991

How exactly delete the corrupted busy box?


I can pull th drive and install it on my desktop. 

I'm comfortable working from the command line. But how do I access the drive? Thro the OS on the TIVO drive or access thro the dos prompt somehow? p

Help please!

hawk


----------



## ruexp67

You would need to boot from a linux boot disk.  Then mount the hard drive (check the Hinsdale guide for a very good explination of how to do that.) then run the "rm" command shown above. Dos/Windows command prompt won't cut it.


----------



## hawkeye1991

ruexp67 said:


> You would need to boot from a linux boot disk. Then mount the hard drive (check the Hinsdale guide for a very good explination of how to do that.) then run the "rm" command shown above. Dos/Windows command prompt won't cut it.


will the PTV boot CD work? or the MFS tools boot cd?

So once I boot up with the CD,

Do I mount the HD? Says its in hda (primary mster)

I type

"mount /dev/hda"

Then navigate to the correct folder and delete the stuff.

Please help with the commands!!!!

hawk


----------



## midiwall

ruexp67 said:


> Dos/Windows command prompt won't cut it.


And in fact, letting Windows try to access the drive could toast the partition table.


----------



## ForrestB

peteyg said:


> Hacked RCA DTivo DVR40
> 
> Does the zipper hack provide a way to remotely schedule recordings?
> If not, can someone please give info on how I can do this. THANKS!


See the Tivo Remote Access Tool sticky at the top of this forum. I have this installed on both of my Zippered Tivo's and it works well.


----------



## tibo

Well I must say thanks to all... really appreciate your help, now I just need a real good lesson on commands to use in telnet prompts...

I ended up re-running the tweaks and now can browse in and out of my tivo...

thanks guys... but I thought tivowebplus had a way to move files to my pc, or do I need to ftp into the tivo?

So as to not freak anyone out... I dont need to view them on my PC, and because I currently only have one Tivo connected to the network (only one USB200M) I want to pull some of the wifes shows off of one box... move the network to another tivo and upload the shows. Dont care about converting, just transfer to my pc... disconnect tivo... and move to another


----------



## hawkeye1991

I'm trying to remove the corrupted busybox as per rbautch suggestion

I mounted the TIVO harddrive in my Pc as the primary mster.

I boot from the PTA boot CD. 

I cd over to root directory

I guessed the TIVO HD is in the /dev and probably listed as hda (becos it was when the Cd was booting up)

I tried cd over to hda : no dice

I tried mounting it : no dice

I simply typed hda : nothing doing!

Help! how do I access the TIVO drive at this point?

hawk    

RBAUTCH! HELP!!!!!!


----------



## JWThiers

peteyg said:


> Hacked RCA DTivo DVR40
> 
> Does the zipper hack provide a way to remotely schedule recordings?
> If not, can someone please give info on how I can do this. THANKS!


Inside your network TivoWebPlus. Outside your network try gotomydvr.com.


----------



## drvnsily

got a quick question, can't seem to find it in these 300 pages.
I have a HR10-250. Imiging 2 drives with instacake w/ slices.
do I upgrade the software to 6a then 6b and then install zipper.
Or do the zipper first and then upgade to 6a and 6b.
I imaged my drives wrong the first time around.
but I upgraded to 6a installed zipper then upgaded to 6b and had to uninstall tweak.sh and reinstall to make the stuff work again.

Also, on the HR 10-250 in the main menu should it have a music&pictures selection after going to 6b, I did my 708 a while back and that seams to be working fine.

Lastly does anyone have more info on MRV, will the HR10-250 work with the DSR-708?
how do you get them to see each other, I am a little confused with this one.


----------



## JWThiers

drvnsily said:


> got a quick question, can't seem to find it in these 300 pages.
> I have a HR10-250. Imiging 2 drives with instacake w/ slices.
> do I upgrade the software to 6a then 6b and then install zipper.
> Or do the zipper first and then upgade to 6a and 6b.
> I imaged my drives wrong the first time around.
> but I upgraded to 6a installed zipper then upgaded to 6b and had to uninstall tweak.sh and reinstall to make the stuff work again.
> 
> Also, on the HR 10-250 in the main menu should it have a music&pictures selection after going to 6b, I did my 708 a while back and that seams to be working fine.
> 
> Lastly does anyone have more info on MRV, will the HR10-250 work with the DSR-708?
> how do you get them to see each other, I am a little confused with this one.


I don't have that model so this is purely an academic answer on my part(YMMV). the simplest zipper route for the HR10 is from 3.5.5f (?) zipper this then slice upgrade to 6.3a (I suppose slicing to 6.3b is the current version).
I don't think MRV works on the HR10's at all.


----------



## dswallow

hawkeye1991 said:


> I'm trying to remove the corrupted busybox as per rbautch suggestion
> 
> I mounted the TIVO harddrive in my Pc as the primary mster.
> 
> I boot from the PTA boot CD.
> 
> I cd over to root directory
> 
> I guessed the TIVO HD is in the /dev and probably listed as hda (becos it was when the Cd was booting up)
> 
> I tried cd over to hda : no dice
> 
> I tried mounting it : no dice
> 
> I simply typed hda : nothing doing!
> 
> Help! how do I access the TIVO drive at this point?
> 
> hawk
> 
> RBAUTCH! HELP!!!!!!


You need to get just a little bit accustomed to how things are done in Linux so you can follow the kinds of instructions people will most likely give you (as opposed to having people tell you in great detail how to do things). Think of it like someone saying "turn on the light in the room" versus having to tell you how to locate and adjust a wall-mounted dimmer switch. 

There may very well be something more higher-level on the boot CD you have that'd make this process simpler, however the basic normal way to do this is:

(we're assuming the TiVo drive is /dev/hda -- your primary master, if it isn't subsititute the correct device in place in these instructions)

Boot from the CD and at the shell prompt enter:

bootpage -p /dev/hda

That'll return information about the boot partition currently being used. It'll be either /dev/hda4 or /dev/hda7. This identifies the active root partition that you'll want to mount.

Now enter (Substitute hda7 for hda4 if that's what was reported above):

mkdir /mnt/root
mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/root

Now the boot partition is accessible to you from the "/mnt/root" (you could use any otherwise non-existent name you prefer instead) link... just use a change directory command, like you're familair with in DOS:

cd /mnt/root

Then do an "ls" command (or "ls -al") and you should see the directories there, one of which ought to be your "busybox" directory.


----------



## hawkeye1991

I'm trying to catch with the linux command structure now. I'm going thro different online tutorials to get upto speed. I'm trying to understand the syntax and logic of diffrent commands. Its taking me little longer than other stuff I'm used to. thanks for you help!

hawk


----------



## hawkeye1991

I got it done with your help

hawk


----------



## smudley

Searching the vast amount of posts didn't provide the solution I was looking for or I may have overlooked it. My apologies if there was one posted.

I have a SIR-4040 DTivo with *Zipper v2.6* on a 300 mb drive.
The Zipper install went as planned; answered all the questions, typed a IP address and router IP when prompted and it finished with a successful message.

I didn't have a cable or NIC until 2 days after the upgrade but I now have a *Linksys WUSB11 v2.6* and a serial cable.

I tuned off WEP on my router per instructions and I can't get a ping to the DTivo. I even shut down the DTivo and powered it up again and still nothing.

To make things even worse, I can't even Telnet to my DTivo either. (I even tried 2 different computers just to make sure it wasn't the problem.)

I get this message: "_. . . could not open connection to host on port 23 . . ._"

So, what did I do wrong and how do I get these things fixed?
Have I overlooked something?

p.s., My wife has been giving me that look of death since I started tinkered with my DTivo so any quick response would be appreciated!!! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PJO1966

I had my first two real issues since doing the Zipper. First, today I was watching a program that had recorded. I hit FF twice to go through the commercials. It started to do what it was supposed to do and then it paused. The only way for me to get through that commercial break was to FFx1. The rest of the commercial breaks were fine.

The second issue just happened. I added a new season pass. I got the message that it was successfully added and to hit select to continue. I tried hitting select and also tried the back arrow. Nothing happened. It eventually backed out of the menus on its own, but I still had no control with the remote. I'm trying to log on to TiVoWeb through my browser but it's not connecting. I can telnet in, but I don't know enough about that to navigate my way through. I'm going to have to pull the plug to reset it. Does this sound like something that could be a result of the zipper or would it be something else? The hard drive is brand new. I'm going to have to pull the plug to reset it.


----------



## PJO1966

After the reboot, everything worked fine and I was able to log in to TiVoWeb with no problem.


----------



## JWThiers

smudley said:


> Searching the vast amount of posts didn't provide the solution I was looking for or I may have overlooked it. My apologies if there was one posted.
> 
> I have a SIR-4040 DTivo with *Zipper v2.6* on a 300 mb drive.
> The Zipper install went as planned; answered all the questions, typed a IP address and router IP when prompted and it finished with a successful message.
> 
> I didn't have a cable or NIC until 2 days after the upgrade but I now have a *Linksys WUSB11 v2.6* and a serial cable.
> 
> I tuned off WEP on my router per instructions and I can't get a ping to the DTivo. I even shut down the DTivo and powered it up again and still nothing.
> 
> To make things even worse, I can't even Telnet to my DTivo either. (I even tried 2 different computers just to make sure it wasn't the problem.)
> 
> I get this message: "_. . . could not open connection to host on port 23 . . ._"
> 
> So, what did I do wrong and how do I get these things fixed?
> Have I overlooked something?
> 
> p.s., My wife has been giving me that look of death since I started tinkered with my DTivo so any quick response would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Time to break in that serial cable. Check out the wiki troubleshooting section especially Starting here.


----------



## ruexp67

tibo said:


> Well I must say thanks to all... really appreciate your help, now I just need a real good lesson on commands to use in telnet prompts...
> 
> I ended up re-running the tweaks and now can browse in and out of my tivo...
> 
> thanks guys... but I thought tivowebplus had a way to move files to my pc, or do I need to ftp into the tivo?
> 
> So as to not freak anyone out... I dont need to view them on my PC, and because I currently only have one Tivo connected to the network (only one USB200M) I want to pull some of the wifes shows off of one box... move the network to another tivo and upload the shows. Dont care about converting, just transfer to my pc... disconnect tivo... and move to another


This is still technically extraction. It's going to be MUCH easier to just get another network adapter for your second Tivo and do the MRV between the tivos.


----------



## tibo

thanks guys, I have installed tivoserver and I am going to have to re-rerun tweak again as I have no transfer option available, but it does recognize my tivoserver(pc). 

My hope is to be able to transfer from one box to the server(pc), then to a new box.

If there is something wrong with my new found logic, please advise


----------



## kevddawg

New problem (for me). Ever since I hacked my HR10-250 with the Zipper process, I get "Message #81" every few days. The subject is "Please activate your DVR service". The message text itself says "Your service is not currently active. To activate, please call DIRECTV Customer Support at 1-800-DIRECTV."

I've gotten around this by rebooting the box -- things go back to normal after the reboot.

Where did I screw up??


----------



## ckraimer

I have an HR10-250. In the past I have hacked an SD tivo the hard way - I was looking forward the ease of the Zipper. Unfortunately it's been rough.
At first I kept getting stuck at Welcome. screen. Hours later after changing jumpers from cable select to master to slave to bite me (j/k) and rezippering.
I discovered post hidden in the middle of the 1800 that said they weren't typing Halt in linux after zippering. That was the trick to fix the welcome screen stickage.

Then I move on to run the scripts. I telnet in, I type the command and I get:
can not download the latest update DNS? I tried yes a bunch then went and did more research. There's no reason the tivo can't get to the internet other than the DNS is screwed up. From what I can tell it's set to 4.2.2.2, but I have an ip address of 192.168.1.8 and my router is 192.168.1.1 which I entered into zipper so all should be good, right? No matter, I don't need no stinking dns, so I Manually copy the rbautch_files.tgz, ftp it and rerun it. Still fails, now it complains about:
gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
Unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
Adjusting your DNS settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting...


I've read all the posts I can read, could someone just tell me what to do? I'd REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## tibo

ok, I downloaded and am running filezilla... ftp'd right into tivo... now issue, reading up on the zipper I ran across this:
Using Filezilla, connect to your source TiVo and go to the /tmf directory. Choose a destination directory on your PC. You can easily identify the programs by their displayed file names. Then just drag a file from the source to the destination

Now I have been looking for the /tmf directory... can anyone point me in the right direction


----------



## dswallow

tibo said:


> ok, I downloaded and am running filezilla... ftp'd right into tivo... now issue, reading up on the zipper I ran across this:
> Using Filezilla, connect to your source TiVo and go to the /tmf directory. Choose a destination directory on your PC. You can easily identify the programs by their displayed file names. Then just drag a file from the source to the destination
> 
> Now I have been looking for the /tmf directory... can anyone point me in the right direction


You need to be running mfs_ftp; the tmf subdirectory will be found there; that's an ftp server into the mfs filesystem. The regular ftp server is just into the operating system filesystem.

mfs_ftp will run on port 3105, so if you already have mfs_ftp installed and running, use an ftp client to connect to the TiVo on port 3105.


----------



## tibo

I thought zipper installed the mfs_ftp? or do I have to install this seperately


----------



## Lord Vader

BTW, when using FileZilla, remember to transfer files in binary mode.


----------



## ttodd1

tibo said:


> I thought zipper installed the mfs_ftp? or do I have to install this seperately


You have to install


----------



## JWThiers

ckraimer said:


> Then I move on to run the scripts. I telnet in, I type the command and I get:
> can not download the latest update DNS? I tried yes a bunch then went and did more research. There's no reason the tivo can't get to the internet other than the DNS is screwed up. From what I can tell it's set to 4.2.2.2, but I have an ip address of 192.168.1.8 and my router is 192.168.1.1 which I entered into zipper so all should be good, right? No matter, I don't need no stinking dns, so I Manually copy the rbautch_files.tgz, ftp it and rerun it. Still fails, now it complains about:
> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated
> tar: Child returned status 1
> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
> Unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
> Adjusting your DNS settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting...
> 
> I've read all the posts I can read, could someone just tell me what to do? I'd REALLY appreciate it.


Sounds like either a bad file or it got put into dos format somehow. Try running dos2unix on the .tgz file then also set your DNS correctly as found in the wiki here.


----------



## Rhughes

Could someone explain why any discussion of extraction is forbidden in this forum? According to the Wiki definition, it involves copying a program from a Tivo to a computer or another Tivo to create a DVD, etc. I can already copy a program from an unmodified Tivo to a DVR. What is so different about copying that same program via FTP to a computer hard drive that we can't discuss it?


----------



## BigBoy_67

First , I have upgraded a few Tivos before, however I am havings lot's of trouble with the HR10-250.

1) I can upgrade the original drive to larger capacity (500GB), however I can't get it to boot up when i try to upgrade to a dual drive system. I am trying to get another 500GB drive added as the slave but have no luck. I have tried both the mfsadd command and the mfsrestore for both drives from my backup file. Any suggestions ?

2) I have software version 6.3b on my HR10-250, however I can't get Zipper to work at all...I enter my 3 digit code 357...then it looks like it might work, but then I get errors and my drives need to be restored again. Can I use Zipper on this version ? Or do I need slicer ?


----------



## ckraimer

Ok - i had forgotten to turn binary on - man it's been too long!

i ended up running the script manually and it worked, but now I've rezippered and am attempting the 6.3b slices upgrade. I'm stuck but this isn't the place for those questions.

Thanks for your help.

Chris


----------



## ckraimer

No matter what I do DNS does not work. It always goes back to 4.2.2.2
How do I fix that?


----------



## dswallow

ckraimer said:


> No matter what I do DNS does not work. It always goes back to 4.2.2.2
> How do I fix that?


4.2.2.2 is actually a valid DNS server.

It's configured in the file "/etc/resolv.conf" (which might be just a link to "/var/etc/resolv.conf").

You may have a line in your rc.sysinit.author file (or possibly elsewhere) that's reconfiguring it every time your system boots... look for a reference to network.tcl or netconfig.tcl.

network.tcl has the DNS setting hardcoded; netconfig.tcl takes it as a command line parameter.

It shouldn't really matter, since 4.2.2.2 is a valid DNS server.


----------



## hawkeye1991

smartftp connects, filezilla does not

neither one downloads

What gives?


hawk


----------



## Da Goon

hawkeye1991 said:


> smartftp connects, filezilla does not
> 
> neither one downloads
> 
> What gives?
> 
> hawk


No one here has any idea what steps you used to install/run mfs_ftp, therefor very little assistance can be given. Also, the function of mfs_ftp is a topic that is expressly forbidden on this site, so you would likely find more support on the "other forum" if you provide considerably more details on how you got to this point.
As far as your previous question in regards to starting from a clean slate, simply delete your current mfs_ftp directory and start anew. Check the zipper wiki for detailed install instructions.


----------



## hawkeye1991

Da Goon said:


> No one here has any idea what steps you used to install/run mfs_ftp, therefor very little assistance can be given. Also, the function of mfs_ftp is a topic that is expressly forbidden on this site, so you would likely find more support on the "other forum" if you provide considerably more details on how you got to this point.
> As far as your previous question in regards to starting from a clean slate, simply delete your current mfs_ftp directory and start anew. Check the zipper wiki for detailed install instructions.


I'll try that. the other forum being DDB?

hawk


----------



## Leonard Jensen

NYCguy said:


> I was having the same problem
> 
> Just telnet to the tivo
> type 51killer.tcl
> hit enter
> reboot tivo
> 
> :up:


My TIVO worked fine after Zippering. Then I made the mistake of doing a 'clear and delete all' and re-hacked with Zipper again. Now I cannot record or view recorded shows. Apparently, the error 51 killer did not execute again because it thought it had already been done. I can still Telnet and FTP into my TIVO, but I cannot find the '51killer.tcl' file to execute it. Where can I find the file to execute?


----------



## slydog75

You should be able to type it in and have it run right from where you first log in without changing directories to it. Just follow the directions in the quote exactly without worrying about finding the file.


----------



## JWThiers

Rhughes said:


> Could someone explain why any discussion of extraction is forbidden in this forum? According to the Wiki definition, it involves copying a program from a Tivo to a computer or another Tivo to create a DVD, etc. I can already copy a program from an unmodified Tivo to a DVR. What is so different about copying that same program via FTP to a computer hard drive that we can't discuss it?


The directv models do not support ANY networking whatsoever. The act of hacking these models (which is what this particular thread is about, but doesn't explain why SA models are not allowed.) is allowed because we are not doing anything which would potentially qualify as theft of service we are just adding functionality. Actually all the code that is needed is in the 6.2 software, the hack just enables it. The SA models have networking built in. The ability to copy to a PC was long in coming and does come with some limits, tivo controls what and how can be copied to an extent, and I suppose there could be a flag to inhibit this ability on a case by case basis. So extraction as defined by the terms of use by this forum is probably something along the lines of "any UNAUTHORIZED copying of content to a PC." The only Authorized way to copy content to a PC is through Tivo-To-Go. If you don't use TTG to transfer to the PC you are in effect stealing service (or control of HOW the transfer occurs).

I own a DTivo so this affects me personally. If I could have the functionality of an SA tivo has out of the box I probably wouldn't hack. Do I agree with this policy of DirecTv not to allow HMO or TTG nativly? Lets just say I feel it is the realm of "Fair Use" as long as I am not giving the content of selling it I don't have a problem.


----------



## bengalfreak

Does the new upgrade software on DTivos still have the necessary MRV/HMO code?


----------



## ForrestB

bengalfreak said:


> Does the new upgrade software on DTivos still have the necessary MRV/HMO code?


New Tivo software? 6.2 for the series 2 SD DirecTivo's was released about 1.5 years ago and 6.3 for the HR10-250 was released about 3 months ago. They both have the MRV/HMO code (disabled). I haven't heard anything about new Tivo software.


----------



## dswallow

ForrestB said:


> New Tivo software? 6.2 for the series 2 SD DirecTivo's was released about 1.5 years ago and 6.3 for the HR10-250 was released about 3 months ago. They both have the MRV/HMO code (disabled). I haven't heard anything about new Tivo software.


6.3/6.3a/6.3b for the HR10-250 does not have MRV code; no multi-room video support code exists to try to enable with a hack.


----------



## Ilovetorecord2

hawkeye1991 said:


> smartftp connects, filezilla does not
> 
> neither one downloads
> 
> What gives?
> 
> hawk


Been playing around with my tivos and slowly learning. Don't know how many times I have to install and reinstall on my drives. Still don't have everything working.

Try Internet Explorer to view. Had same problems trying to view my tivo as I cannot remember what is on what as each of my tivos has a different configuration. Guess I will need to make them the same so that the problem of what is on what is not a problem.


----------



## SteveTrek

Hi

I followed the installation instructions for the Zipper and created the zipper_universal_CD.iso. I burned the image to CD and began installing it as per instructions. However, neither busybox.tar nor rbautch_files.tgz were expanded onto the new tivo drive (new unformatted 500 GB Seagate drive). I mounted the new drive in my test computer and tried to manually gunzip rbautch_files.tgz. It responds with "unexpected end of file". This looks like a dos to unix problem but the busybox files were not copied either! Here is some of the installation output:

Copying Busybox...
Disabling firewall...
Copying author file...
Copying hacks to tivo drive...

cp: Read error: INput/output error

Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
vmlinux.px.gz: 40.4% -- replaced with vmlinux.px
Will you use a wireless adapter: N

gunzip: /tivo/hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: unexpected end of file

more...
-------------------------
Eventually I got: Success! Your drive is now hacked. Install in your tivo & boot.

When I looked at the rbautch_files.tgz with 7-zip on my winXp box, it looks ok and lists the tar file. I can then list the tar file contents and it looks ok. However, when zipper_isomaker.bat ran and put it into the iso image, the installation aborted. I don't know where busybox.tar is copied, but I assume some similar problem happened.

How can I fix these problems? I copied a dos2unix exe to floppy and then copied it to /usr on the tivo drive and ran it on the tgz file but gunzip complains that it is now corrupted.

Please help.


----------



## MidnightRider

Hello all: here's a question I haven't found an answer for here or on the "other" forum:

I have a HR10-250 that I had previously hacked with the Zipper. I've also expanded to use a 2nd hard drive.

I used the Slicer to upgrade to 6.3a, then (when released) 6.3b. During the 6.3b process, something happened ... upon reboot (and subsequent reboots) although I have network connectivity (can see network lights, ping and get response from the tivo) I have no TWP, telnet or serial access (serial says connected but no bash prompt ... at any speed). For all intents and purposes other than 'ping', it's like I've never hacked the thing.

My question is this: when I pull the drive(s) and re-zipper, do I need to install both drives in the pc or can I just install and zipper the "main" (primary) drive? Put another way, are there any special considerations I need to make since I'm using two drives?

Happy New Year!
MR


----------



## MidnightRider

SteveTrek said:


> Hi
> 
> How can I fix these problems? I copied a dos2unix exe to floppy and then copied it to /usr on the tivo drive and ran it on the tgz file but gunzip complains that it is now corrupted.
> 
> Please help.


Steve ... you didn't say but I assume you copied over the original TIVO stuff? I think the Zipper only does the hacked kernel stuff and not everything.

Either way, I've never tried this stuff with an unformatted drive; I suggest formatting the drive FAT32 and starting over. I've done four DTIVO's this way with no issues (excepting previous post, but that ain't the Zipper's fault).

MR


----------



## SteveTrek

MidnightRider said:


> Steve ... you didn't say but I assume you copied over the original TIVO stuff? I think the Zipper only does the hacked kernel stuff and not everything.
> 
> Either way, I've never tried this stuff with an unformatted drive; I suggest formatting the drive FAT32 and starting over. I've done four DTIVO's this way with no issues (excepting previous post, but that ain't the Zipper's fault).
> 
> MR


Everything else worked ok. The partitions have been setup correctly and all other files have been copied correctly. After some more investigation, it turns out that busybox.tar did extract correctly and was located at /mnt/busybox. So the only file that was corrupt was rbautch_files.tgz. I determined that the first error was copying the file to the harddrive and the 2nd error was failure to gunzip it. I tried dos2unix on it and it still fails to extract. I tried dos2unix on it before making the CD and it still fails. Not sure what to do at this point.

Does anyone know if you can just re-run the zipper cd on the same disk after the zipper script was run? Will this just wipe out any previous files and partitions and create them new again?


----------



## smudley

JWThiers said:


> Time to break in that serial cable. Check out the wiki troubleshooting section especially Starting here.


Well, get yourself a cup of coffee, this is going to be long. 


I went to _ *"Network adapter not working - Lights are on but no ones home"*_ and ran *tivosh net-status.tcl* and I got this error message: *"Didn't find network with default = 1, exiting . . ."*
Ran *sh net-launch.sh* and got the same error as in #1 above.
Tried to edit the */etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author* file as suggested but it was write protected.
I read the section *"Could not open file X for writing"* to make the edit mentioned in #3 but when I tried to run *rw*, it said *"command not found"*.
Then I read *"rw and ro don't work, what do I do?"* and when I tried running *"mount -o remount,rw /"* I get this message: *"EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended"* and *"rw" or "ro"* still do not work.

So I'm at a dead end not knowing what to do next.

I followed the Zipper instructions to the letter and there were no errors that I saw and the script indicated that the install was successful.

What is wrong with my setup? 
The Wiki with the trouble shooting tips is great and I'm sure they have worked or they wouldn't be there.

Oh BTW, when my DTivo is booting, I get this error:
*"/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found . . ."*,
so I'm afraid that my Dtivo will get "bricked" if it's not running so I've been running it manually.

Thanks for any more of your help!
Happy New Year to you and yours!!


----------



## Lord Vader

MidnightRider said:


> I used the Slicer to upgrade to 6.3a, then (when released) 6.3b. During the 6.3b process, something happened ... upon reboot (and subsequent reboots) although I have network connectivity (can see network lights, ping and get response from the tivo) I have no TWP, telnet or serial access (serial says connected but no bash prompt ... at any speed). For all intents and purposes other than 'ping', it's like I've never hacked the thing.


Welcome to the club. When I upgraded to 6.3b, I lost ALL connectivity and all my hacks, including the ones implemented when I ran tweak.sh. I had to start from scratch and re-image the drive completely. However, I stayed at 6.3a. I'm not going to go through all that inexplicable BS of going to 6.3b and lose everything again!


----------



## temp357

Does zipper install tivoftpd?


----------



## sk33t3r

temp357 said:


> Does zipper install tivoftpd?


The answer you are seeking it here


----------



## SteveTrek

he244 said:


> Here's some help for those who get
> 
> "tivo/hacks/rbautch_files.tgz unexpected end of file" errors
> 
> After some experimenting, it seems that miso.exe may be corrupting the rbautch_files.tgz file. You can unzip it fine before, but not always after, running zipper_isomaker.bat. Maybe it's the number of nested directories? Don't know.
> 
> Anyway, this worked for me, and resulted in no errors.
> 
> 1. Build the zipper_universal_CD.iso as usual.
> 2. Use an ISO utility like MagicISO to delete rbautch_files.tgz file from the .iso image
> 3. Replace rbautch_files.tgz back into .iso with a known good copy.
> 4. Burn the modified zipper_universal_CD.iso
> 5. Ta da !


I tried this and I still get unexpected end of file errors.
Where can I download a "good" rbautch_files.tgz?


----------



## JWThiers

SteveTrek said:


> I tried this and I still get unexpected end of file errors.
> Where can I download a "good" rbautch_files.tgz?


Download the zip file for the zipper, it is included there.


----------



## JWThiers

smudley said:


> Well, get yourself a cup of coffee, this is going to be long.
> 
> 
> I went to _ *"Network adapter not working - Lights are on but no ones home"*_ and ran *tivosh net-status.tcl* and I got this error message: *"Didn't find network with default = 1, exiting . . ."*
> Ran *sh net-launch.sh* and got the same error as in #1 above.
> Tried to edit the */etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author* file as suggested but it was write protected.
> I read the section *"Could not open file X for writing"* to make the edit mentioned in #3 but when I tried to run *rw*, it said *"command not found"*.
> Then I read *"rw and ro don't work, what do I do?"* and when I tried running *"mount -o remount,rw /"* I get this message: *"EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended"* and *"rw" or "ro"* still do not work.
> 
> So I'm at a dead end not knowing what to do next.
> 
> I followed the Zipper instructions to the letter and there were no errors that I saw and the script indicated that the install was successful.
> 
> What is wrong with my setup?
> The Wiki with the trouble shooting tips is great and I'm sure they have worked or they wouldn't be there.
> 
> Oh BTW, when my DTivo is booting, I get this error:
> *"/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found . . ."*,
> so I'm afraid that my Dtivo will get "bricked" if it's not running so I've been running it manually.
> 
> Thanks for any more of your help!
> Happy New Year to you and yours!!


I don't drink coffee but a diet coke would be nice thanks.

We will do this one step at a time. First make sure that the /hacks directory is on the tivo. That will at least give some assurance that zipper at least partially ran.

Next redo *mount -o remount,rw /* the warning message you get is normal. 
Then *cd /etc/rc.d*
*dos2unix rc.sysinit.author*
*mount -o remount,ro /*
Next try rebooting and report your results. If this works somehow your author file got into dos mode and needs to be in unix.


----------



## bengalfreak

ForrestB said:


> New Tivo software? 6.2 for the series 2 SD DirecTivo's was released about 1.5 years ago and 6.3 for the HR10-250 was released about 3 months ago. They both have the MRV/HMO code (disabled). I haven't heard anything about new Tivo software.


It seems that non-zippered DirecTivos were recently afflicted with bad guide data causing many wishlists to not record properly. Since it only seemed to affect non-zippered/non-hacked DTivos, I assumed there was a new software download that zippered units did not upgrade to. I guess I was wrong?


----------



## ForrestB

Bad Guide data has affected both stock and Zippered DirecTivo's (including my own Zippered units). I've seen no discussion saying this was caused by a software update.


----------



## temp357

sk33t3r said:


> The answer you are seeking it here


I don't think that link answers my question. I do not see mention of any osftp functionality. Does the PVRUpgrade with Enhancements or zipper include tivoftpd or any other osftp server. All I have been able to gather is that busybox.rar includes tftp, ftpget, and ftpput? Does tivotools need to be loaded in addition to busybox for this?


----------



## smudley

JWThiers said:


> I don't drink coffee but a diet coke would be nice thanks.
> 
> We will do this one step at a time. First make sure that the /hacks directory is on the tivo. That will at least give some assurance that zipper at least partially ran.
> 
> Next redo *mount -o remount,rw /* the warning message you get is normal.
> Then *cd /etc/rc.d*
> *dos2unix rc.sysinit.author*
> *mount -o remount,ro /*
> Next try rebooting and report your results. If this works somehow your author file got into dos mode and needs to be in unix.


I'm naming my DTivo Murphy!

Yes, I do have the /hacks directory.
I did all the steps mentioned above and the error I get while booting was at the end:

*"/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Permission denied"*

and I have no bash prompt. 
Is it time to punt? lol

Well, I punted.
I re-ran Zipper from my Linux computer and that wasn't any different.
I ran mount -o remount,rw then tweak.sh and for the first time I saw the script run!!!
I answered the prompts and it turned on some options and fixed fakecall.

But I still have no stinkin' USB WIFI NIC.

I went back to your troubleshooting tips and made the edit in "author" and rebooted and still no USB WIFI NIC.

I ran *ifconfig eth0 192.168.211.211 netmask 255.255.255.0* just for grins
and received this message:

*SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
eth0: unknown interface: No such device
SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device*

My USB NIC has a power lite on so how do I know if the drivers are being loaded?

I see a drivers folder in the enhancements folder and all it has is 4 drivers*.tqz in it. Should they be unpacked?

What should I do next?


----------



## tibo

Temp357, see this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4725284#post4725284

it helped me a lot


----------



## rbautch

temp357 said:


> I don't think that link answers my question. I do not see mention of any osftp functionality. Does the PVRUpgrade with Enhancements or zipper include tivoftpd or any other osftp server. All I have been able to gather is that busybox.rar includes tftp, ftpget, and ftpput? Does tivotools need to be loaded in addition to busybox for this?


The Zipper includes busybox.tar, which contains tivoftpd. The Zipper installs it in the /busybox folder. If you did not use the zipper to hack your tivo, the busybox.tar archive that I compiled is also available from the tivo utilities link in my signature.


----------



## temp357

thanks a million


----------



## BigBoy_67

directions.

I beleive I am following the Zipper directions exactly as they state, and when trying to us Zipper on a Phillips DSR 7000, running 6.2, I awswer a few questions and everything seems to be going good, then i get the following error:


cp: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz : No such file or directory
Hacked Kernel not found on Zipper CD.


I was doing this on my previously expanded drive 120GB which is the master drive with a 120GB slave drive also attached, and did not use or download the Instantcake, thus I did not install the image on the Zipper ISO.

NOW my drive won't boot up, and I hope I didn't lose all my recordings.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

BigBoy_67 said:


> directions.
> 
> I beleive I am following the Zipper directions exactly as they state, and when trying to us Zipper on a Phillips DSR 7000, running 6.2, I awswer a few questions and everything seems to be going good, then i get the following error:
> 
> cp: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz : No such file or directory
> Hacked Kernel not found on Zipper CD.
> 
> I was doing this on my previously expanded drive 120GB which is the master drive with a 120GB slave drive also attached, and did not use or download the Instantcake, thus I did not install the image on the Zipper ISO.
> 
> NOW my drive won't boot up, and I hope I didn't lose all my recordings.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Are you using the DVRupgrade lba48 boot CD recomended in the instructions?


----------



## BigBoy_67

rbautch said:


> Are you using the DVRupgrade lba48 boot CD recomended in the instructions?


In my zipper_tools directory, I have the following iso file I downloaded.

ptvlba48-4.04

It was the free one, maybe that is the problem. Should I get the other one ?

Follow-Up:
I just downloaded the ISO for my model, and everything loaded/installed correctly on the PC, I now will put in tht Tivo and see what happens.

After I put it in Tivo, I was in the "Welcome Powering up/Almost There" endless loop.


----------



## BigBoy_67

do I get them to be used by the Zipper ISO maker bat file. I created these .bak files to .ISO files, but do they need to be bootable?


----------



## sk33t3r

I would just restore your images to the drives and then once that is up and running put the drive back in the pc and run the zipper. Then I would make a mfs backup of that. Thats what i did.


----------



## temp357

HELP! Is there a trick to Networking with Zipper and HR10-250?

Ok, I followed the instruction for the zipper to the letter. I purchased the LBA48 enchanced cd and used it along with my instantcake image (it was labeled SE3 instead of two) and zipper to create the zipper universal boot cd. The zipper of the drive went without incident and it booted up in the tivo with no issues. 

Problem is networking.

Linksys USB200M v2 - no link light, nothing
Airlink ASOHOUSB - no link light, nothing

So I think maybe the zipper tweak.sh script needs to run before I can use either adaptor? The instruction for zipper just say plug it in and you should be good to go.

Make a custom serial cable - 115200,8,N,1 no flow control...hmm, no console access

Tried a non zippered drive with 9600,8,N,1 and got a bash prompt so I don't think it's the cable.

so far tried three different things and none seem to be working 

I started the tivo with a clear and delete and the serial cable works like a champ on the zippered drive (9600,8,N,1)!?! I try to run tweak.sh to enable usb2 and the networking. First thing it does it try to connect to the network to check for the new enhancements disk. Since the networking doesn't work it just errors and stops.

HELP!

thx


----------



## rbautch

BigBoy_67 said:


> In my zipper_tools directory, I have the following iso file I downloaded.
> 
> ptvlba48-4.04
> 
> It was the free one, maybe that is the problem. Should I get the other one ?
> 
> Follow-Up:
> I just downloaded the ISO for my model, and everything loaded/installed correctly on the PC, I now will put in tht Tivo and see what happens.
> 
> After I put it in Tivo, I was in the "Welcome Powering up/Almost There" endless loop.


That's the problem. You need the $5 iso that has the killhdinitrd kernels on it. I thought that was clear in the instructions.


----------



## mcduffies14031

Would like to enable my usb on my direct tv rca tivo. Looking at the instructions for the zipper method seems like it might be a bit beyond my talents. Would it be wise to try to find a pre-hacked drive and where would I buy one. Once I have this, is it just a matter of installing drive and adding tivo to my network. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lord Vader

To be honest with you, because you will most likely face a problem in the future, like your USB connection suddenly disappearing (even if it's temporary), or other similar technical issue--nothing's perfect forever--you'd be smart to at least learn a little on your own. Using Zipper and the enhancement script does make things easier, but be careful about falling into the spoonfed trap.


----------



## skor

Count me a another satisfied user. Many thanks to all who made this happen.

I made one minor suggestion for zipper_iosmaker.bat on your wiki (which, sorry, I cannot link because I haven't hit the 5 post limit yet  )


----------



## JWThiers

skor said:


> Count me a another satisfied user. Many thanks to all who made this happen.
> 
> I made one minor suggestion for zipper_iosmaker.bat on your wiki (which, sorry, I cannot link because I haven't hit the 5 post limit yet  )


I think that while your suggestion would be good, it wasn't included for at least one reason. If it were included it would make Extraction part of the equation and since it is a verboten topic here it could not be supported here and it goes against the philosophy of DDB so wouldn't be supported there either. That and Russ has to get permission to include the hacks in zipper and it may not have been allowed, You would have to ask Russ.


----------



## smudley

Bump (please)


----------



## rbautch

mcduffies14031 said:


> Would like to enable my usb on my direct tv rca tivo. Looking at the instructions for the zipper method seems like it might be a bit beyond my talents. Would it be wise to try to find a pre-hacked drive and where would I buy one. Once I have this, is it just a matter of installing drive and adding tivo to my network. Any help would be appreciated.


DVRupgrade is the only legal way to obtain a prehacked drive. This is a link on the Zipper website.


----------



## rbautch

temp357 said:


> HELP! Is there a trick to Networking with Zipper and HR10-250?
> 
> Ok, I followed the instruction for the zipper to the letter. I purchased the LBA48 enchanced cd and used it along with my instantcake image (it was labeled SE3 instead of two) and zipper to create the zipper universal boot cd. The zipper of the drive went without incident and it booted up in the tivo with no issues.
> 
> Problem is networking.
> 
> Linksys USB200M v2 - no link light, nothing
> Airlink ASOHOUSB - no link light, nothing
> 
> So I think maybe the zipper tweak.sh script needs to run before I can use either adaptor? The instruction for zipper just say plug it in and you should be good to go.
> 
> Make a custom serial cable - 115200,8,N,1 no flow control...hmm, no console access
> 
> Tried a non zippered drive with 9600,8,N,1 and got a bash prompt so I don't think it's the cable.
> 
> so far tried three different things and none seem to be working
> 
> I started the tivo with a clear and delete and the serial cable works like a champ on the zippered drive (9600,8,N,1)!?! I try to run tweak.sh to enable usb2 and the networking. First thing it does it try to connect to the network to check for the new enhancements disk. Since the networking doesn't work it just errors and stops.
> 
> HELP!
> 
> thx


No, don't need to run tweak.sh to get connectivity. Not supposed to do a clear and delete. What tivo software are you running? Please post the contents of your author file.


----------



## temp357

rbautch said:


> No, don't need to run tweak.sh to get connectivity. Not supposed to do a clear and delete. What tivo software are you running? Please post the contents of your author file.


I reimaged / zippered the drive with the same CD and everything worked withotu a hitch....so either

1) the network card needs to be attached the first time the tivo boots up the image

or

2) I had originally selected to enable wireless to enter the SSID in case i ever got a wireless card - the installtion informed me the hr10-250 did not support wireless and proceeded with the install normally asking for my ip and df gw and told me everything succeeded....

These are the only two changes in the install procedure...either way, it seems everything is working ok now with the same image and rezippered.

Incidentally i only did the clear and delete after i had no luck accessing the unit even with a console cable.

thanks )


----------



## david950

I just completed the zipper on my HR10-250, after zippering a Hughes HDVR2 a while back. I'm getting Error #51 over and over, even after several reboots. I have not done a "clear and delete". I did choose to preserve programs, though it's no big deal if I lose them. I see references to 51killer.tcl in my old docs from the HDVR2, but don't find that script on my HR10-250. Even so, running it would toast my programs, correct?

What should I do?

Thanks in advance for a great tool and a great forum.


----------



## Da Goon

The 51killer script will fix the issue and can be found in alphawolf s2 utilities but I don't believe is included with the zipper any longer. If you can find it on your hdvr2 use that one. It will fry your recordings, but you won't be able to record anything until you fix it.


----------



## temp357

Where are the settings to change the settings for the serial console connection? I'm still having problems with the console cable on the zippered drive. I know that the settings were supposedly changed to 115200,8,N,1 but i can only connect to it on 9600,8,N,1 and it hangs after awhile.

Also if I want to remove the padding do I just comment out 

tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 1 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

in the rc.sysinit.author?

thanks!


----------



## JWThiers

smudley said:


> I'm naming my DTivo Murphy!
> 
> Yes, I do have the /hacks directory.
> I did all the steps mentioned above and the error I get while booting was at the end:
> 
> *"/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Permission denied"*
> 
> and I have no bash prompt.
> Is it time to punt? lol
> 
> Well, I punted.
> I re-ran Zipper from my Linux computer and that wasn't any different.
> I ran mount -o remount,rw then tweak.sh and for the first time I saw the script run!!!
> I answered the prompts and it turned on some options and fixed fakecall.
> 
> But I still have no stinkin' USB WIFI NIC.
> 
> I went back to your troubleshooting tips and made the edit in "author" and rebooted and still no USB WIFI NIC.
> 
> I ran *ifconfig eth0 192.168.211.211 netmask 255.255.255.0* just for grins
> and received this message:
> 
> *SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
> eth0: unknown interface: No such device
> SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device*
> 
> My USB NIC has a power lite on so how do I know if the drivers are being loaded?
> 
> I see a drivers folder in the enhancements folder and all it has is 4 drivers*.tqz in it. Should they be unpacked?
> 
> What should I do next?


what do you get when you do a net-status?


----------



## smudley

JWThiers said:


> what do you get when you do a net-status?


 *"Didn't find network with default = 1, exiting . . ."*


----------



## JWThiers

smudley said:


> *"Didn't find network with default = 1, exiting . . ."*


have you been able to run tweak.sh?


----------



## temp357

You can't run tweak.sh without a live network. It errors out trying to download the new enhancements file with a wget.


----------



## JWThiers

temp357 said:


> You can't run tweak.sh without a live network. It errors out trying to download the new enhancements file with a wget.


You can serial in and run it or for that matter if you mount the drive in a linux box you could run it locally on that machine. When you run tweak, first it checks if you have a previous zipper installation (does it have a /enhancements directory?) if so it uninstall the enhancements and deletes that directory. Next it checks to see if there is a copy of rbautch-files.tgz is present in the /hacks directory, If not it will try to download the latest from the net. when it is done it deletes the .tgz file from /hacks. If you do not have net access for some reason you can ftp rbautch-files.tgz to the /hacks directory and it will run fine. If FTP also does not run as long as you have serial access you can serial transfer the file.

What I was trying to establish in a subtle way is if he ever had network access (telnet/ftp/web whatever) and if he just lost it somehow or if he never had it and zipper actually never installed properly. Most *installation problems* are operator error in someway (sorry). They miss a space in a command, telnet adding extra carriage returns, not having a supported network adapter, putting the tivo on a different subnet, having the free version of the boot cd instead of the $5 one. They may think that they followed the instructions to the letter, but truth be told IF you did EVERYTHING EXACTLY to the letter, there is very little that would go wrong.


----------



## CopyCat

Hi Guys (and Gals), just a quick thank you to the team of supporters here and a note to wish all a safe and Happy New Year.

Got the HR10-250 up to 500GB and now have mfs_ftp working between that and the Philips so we can watch in either room. Now to fire up the slicer and move to 6.3b.

Thanks again, 

hey Gunnyman when are you going to meet me at Jacks Cosmic Dogs to get that beer I owe you ?


----------



## temp357

JWThiers said:


> ... but truth be told IF you did EVERYTHING EXACTLY to the letter, there is very little that would go wrong.


I will say that i have not looked a the script to see what it does exactly, but I had two instances where tweak.sh errors out if it does not have access to the internet.

My first attempts at trying to run the tweak.sh via serial cable when the networking did not install correctly (...i'm assuming because I chose the wireless setup when i ran zipper for the hr10? (which is not supported)). I had multiple failed attempts at running tweak.sh via console and it would ask to download the enhancements from the network followed by do you want to update your dns settings? a yes or no response to the question would result in the script erroring out.

After re-installing the same image with zipper and not choosing the SSID option the networking worked like a charm. Tweak.sh however still did not run correctly as my DSL was down at the time.

the only way i was able to get it to run successfully on the hr10 was with a clean image install with zipper, without SSID, with networking and internet access.

my two bit.


----------



## titanikusa

I'd like to try the Zipper on my HDVR2. Can anyone recommend a specific wireless adaptor they like?


----------



## temp357

Just wanted to express my thanks to Gunnyman and Rbautch for making hacking the DTivo so easy


----------



## djousma

I have a DVR40 that I've zippered onto a 400Gb hard disk. I also bought a Linksys WUSB54GC usb wireless card. Is this a supported adapter? I'd like to know before I open the box. I did some searches, andd cannot find anything specific.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Dave


----------



## Lord Vader

temp357 said:


> You can't run tweak.sh without a live network. It errors out trying to download the new enhancements file with a wget.


Not true. One can ftp the files manually, then tweak.sh will notice them there and skip the download attempt.


----------



## ttodd1

djousma said:


> I have a DVR40 that I've zippered onto a 400Gb hard disk. I also bought a Linksys WUSB54GC usb wireless card. Is this a supported adapter? I'd like to know before I open the box. I did some searches, andd cannot find anything specific.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Dave


The wiki has your answer.
http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks


----------



## titanikusa

I'm asking because I checked the wiki and none of those wireless adaptors are available at newegg or outpost.



titanikusa said:


> I'd like to try the Zipper on my HDVR2. Can anyone recommend a specific wireless adaptor they like?


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Not true. One can ftp the files manually, then tweak.sh will notice them there and skip the download attempt.


There's no need to FTP anything. The Zipper puts the rbautch_files.tgz archive in /hacks, which is the same directory as tweak.sh. The problem was likely that tweak.sh was not run from the /hacks directory. I changed the instructions to have users naviagate to /hacks first, rather than just running /hacks/tweak.sh.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, that WOULD make things a bit easier.


----------



## JWThiers

titanikusa said:


> I'm asking because I checked the wiki and none of those wireless adaptors are available at newegg or outpost.


Been There, Done That.

Personal Opinion, I would get a wired adapter. Its tons faster. If you NEED wireless for SAF (Spouse Approval Factor) get a bridgeable wireless router and wireless access points. This will also be faster because the USB 802.11 network adapters that are compatible are B adapters. With a bridge setup you will get G speeds.


----------



## JWThiers

temp357 said:


> I will say that i have not looked a the script to see what it does exactly, but I had two instances where tweak.sh errors out if it does not have access to the internet.
> 
> My first attempts at trying to run the tweak.sh via serial cable when the networking did not install correctly (...i'm assuming because I chose the wireless setup when i ran zipper for the hr10? (which is not supported)). I had multiple failed attempts at running tweak.sh via console and it would ask to download the enhancements from the network followed by do you want to update your dns settings? a yes or no response to the question would result in the script erroring out.
> 
> After re-installing the same image with zipper and not choosing the SSID option the networking worked like a charm. Tweak.sh however still did not run correctly as my DSL was down at the time.
> 
> the only way i was able to get it to run successfully on the hr10 was with a clean image install with zipper, without SSID, with networking and internet access.
> 
> my two bit.


Like I said Operator Error (or errors). Some of the error messages are cryptic and the whys and wherefores can be tricky, thats why the wiki and this forum are so helpful. I've made the errors too so I'm not trying to point fingers or anything. Heck I've even made the same mistake on several tries at installing. If you don't have a serial cable it is a real PITA. That is why I have in my sig to get a serial cable, and learn how to use it. After you mess things up a few times Like I do from time to time the serial has saved me from pulling the drive. I can't begin to count the number of times I lost network connectivity while futzing with it. Every time it has been operator error. Before I got my serial cable I could do a fresh install using zipper in under 30 minutes start to finish. So I know your pain. But that is how we learn the best. By making the mistake.

While I'm at it check the other advice is my sig "Don't use DHCP." I learned that the hard way also.


----------



## Lord Vader

Does anyone know why, after I download and attempt to extract the Zipper .rar file, it comes up with the nag "the archive is either in unknown format or damaged"? 

BTW, the last time I created a Zipper tools CD was December 16th. Has anything of the Zipper or tweak.sh changed since then? I assume Russ has made some changes to tweak, at least, which is why I wanted to redownload everything.


----------



## smudley

JWThiers said:


> have you been able to run tweak.sh?


 Yes, but even though it runs and I answer the prompts, somethings don't work like the aliases, my WUSB11 not being detected.
It did replace the splash screen, moved my standby link, added music & photos link and installed joe and edited my "author" file.

It says it installed USB drivers but I do not see my WUSB11 v2.6.

What next?


----------



## codemstr

ok I booted from scratch..... Fresh OS with fresh everything.....
NOW:
I try to run the enhancement script and I get these errors....first it was read write, so I enabled it, then nothing:

bash-2.02# /hacks/tweak.sh
bash: /hacks/tweak.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# dir
bash: dir: command not found
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
: command not found
: Read-only file system
: Read-only file system
tweak.sh: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
'weak.sh: line 32: ` fi
bash-2.02# dir
bash: dir: command not found
bash-2.02# cd ..
bash-2.02# dir
bash: dir: command not found
bash-2.02# mount -o remount,rw /
bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
: command not found
tweak.sh: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
'weak.sh: line 32: ` fi
bash-2.02#

Anyone got a clue as to why this is happening on a fresh install?


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> Does anyone know why, after I download and attempt to extract the Zipper .rar file, it comes up with the nag "the archive is either in unknown format or damaged"?
> 
> BTW, the last time I created a Zipper tools CD was December 16th. Has anything of the Zipper or tweak.sh changed since then? I assume Russ has made some changes to tweak, at least, which is why I wanted to redownload everything.


*mount /soapbox
upgrade /PersonalProtection/FlameRetardantUnderwear*

If you read and head my sig and get a serial cable, Once your Dtivo is hacked successfully, you have a 99% chance of NOT needing a full Zipper disk again. There really is no reason to make a new zipper disk at all, unless you just want to make new CD's all the time.. Here is the reason. Zipper does 2 things, First it applies a hack to your DTivo to enable FTP, Telnet, and prevent your DTivo from fixing itself (getting rid of your hacks) and copies Rbautchs Enhancement script to the tivo. Second it runs the enhancemet script (tweak.sh) to install all the enhancements (i.e. TWP, NCID, etc.). Thats it.

Once your tivo is hacked all you need is the enhancement script. The ONLY time you will need a the first part EVER again is if you either get a new machine or install a new Drive or just want to do a clean install. The worse case is somehow completely losing all access including serial (This should be rare), in which case you are going to be pulling the drive and probably be starting from scratch. In which case get the latest then. But as long as you have at least serial access you can fix/undo whatever you did. And even if you do ever need to do the whole thing over just get it then because it does change.

If you want to update the enhancements / enhancement script, Just rerun tweak and it will get the latest and install it. and if your networking isn't setup properly and the download fails, all you have to do is transfer 1 file to the tivo and try again.

*umount /soapbox*
*quit*


----------



## Lord Vader

Huh??? Methinks you missed the point of my original post.

First of all, I'm talking about hacking a new DTIVO, not an existing one. I'm doing a Philips DSR7000 for a buddy of mine. I've got a Zipper tools CD but wanted to point him in the right direction of making one himself. He's the one who first told me about the bad file problem, so I tried it, figuring I'd make a new disk anyway. It was then that I ran into the aforementioned problem.


P.S. Cocoa, Florida, huh? I went to school there. January 1989, to be exact.


----------



## JWThiers

codemstr said:


> ok I booted from scratch..... Fresh OS with fresh everything.....
> NOW:
> I try to run the enhancement script and I get these errors....first it was read write, so I enabled it, then nothing:
> 
> bash-2.02# /hacks/tweak.sh
> bash: /hacks/tweak.sh: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02# dir
> bash: dir: command not found
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> : command not found
> : Read-only file system
> : Read-only file system
> tweak.sh: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
> 'weak.sh: line 32: ` fi
> bash-2.02# dir
> bash: dir: command not found
> bash-2.02# cd ..
> bash-2.02# dir
> bash: dir: command not found
> bash-2.02# mount -o remount,rw /
> bash-2.02# cd /hacks
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> : command not found
> tweak.sh: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
> 'weak.sh: line 32: ` fi
> bash-2.02#
> 
> Anyone got a clue as to why this is happening on a fresh install?


First your tivo uses linux NOT dos, there is no dir command it is ls (that is a lowercase L). And since you didn't know at least that much about your tivo before starting one has to wonder what other errors you made so We won't assume anything and have to ask for more specific information, what model DTivo, exactly what how did you install and run the enhancement script, did you get any errors when you downloaded it, did get any other errors, asically a complete life history. An "I booted from scratch..... Fresh OS with fresh everything....." won't suffice.


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> Huh??? Methinks you missed the point of my original post.
> 
> First of all, I'm talking about hacking a new DTIVO, not an existing one. I'm doing a Philips DSR7000 for a buddy of mine. I've got a Zipper tools CD but wanted to point him in the right direction of making one himself. He's the one who first told me about the bad file problem, so I tried it, figuring I'd make a new disk anyway. It was then that I ran into the aforementioned problem.
> 
> P.S. Cocoa, Florida, huh? I went to school there. January 1989, to be exact.


Sorry, Your right, I missed the point, some people like to make a new copy of zipper every update and... well see my post for that again.

I went to too many schools (13 in 12 years, No I am NOT a military brat) I went to a year of middle school in Cocoa/Rockledge 2 in Cocoa Beach and 1 year of HS in CB from 74 - 77.


----------



## codemstr

alright then:
Heres the story...
One day I have this Dtivo named Samsumg sir-4080r. He is actin up and not showing any recordings when you press now playing in the menu unless you wait like 1 minute then they show up.....so I look that up its a DNS problem....
I try to fix that by getting through the network. I can't for some reason....no harm done, i'll use my trusty serial cable. Oh wait my wife threw it out thinking it was some old sterio cable....duh. After yelling at her for a minute I just decide that i'll re-zipper it they got some new version out now with a couple new things on it....
So I get my zipper cd ready to go except for the OS image and I boot my computer with the tivo drive hooked up and everything goes well up untill I run the enhancement script....
I type the command and nothing happens....
bash-2.02#/hacks/tweak.sh


I had to hit Ctrl C to get out of it.....I waited for like 5 minutes....and nothing.
so I after I did some research I found nothing....I decided i'll just re do everything, I dont need any old recordings...
so I made another cd with the image on it this time and told it to erase and redo everything...
and here is where I am at now.

Ohh and about the dir dos command....they do work in linux.
and when you get the enhancement script installed all the way it will work...it does work...it did work I should say cause it doesnt work now due to my screwing it up.
so give me a little credit. Thanks, I'm in a time of distress


----------



## Lord Vader

JWThiers said:


> Sorry, Your right, I missed the point, some people like to make a new copy of zipper every update and... well see my post for that again.
> 
> I went to too many schools (13 in 12 years, No I am NOT a military brat) I went to a year of middle school in Cocoa/Rockledge 2 in Cocoa Beach and 1 year of HS in CB from 74 - 77.


Actually, the school I went to was a specialized one. Does the name Joe Brinkman ring a bell at all?  (He and his wife moved to Chiefland a couple years ago, though.)

Back to my original question anyway. Perhaps Russ can explain the file corruption issue.


----------



## hgrising

Hello All.

I have been using the Zipper for a few months and am extremely happy with this script. When I initially set my tivo up I had not thought I would use a wireless network adapter and set the settings accordingly. Now, though, I have a wireless adapter that I would like to use. Can I configure this by using telnet to run or transfer any files I may need or do I have to start all over from the beginning? Please help. Thanks and have a nice day.

~Hg


----------



## JWThiers

codemstr said:


> alright then:
> Heres the story...
> One day I have this Dtivo named Samsumg sir-4080r. He is actin up and not showing any recordings when you press now playing in the menu unless you wait like 1 minute then they show up.....so I look that up its a DNS problem....
> I try to fix that by getting through the network. I can't for some reason....no harm done, i'll use my trusty serial cable. Oh wait my wife threw it out thinking it was some old sterio cable....duh. After yelling at her for a minute I just decide that i'll re-zipper it they got some new version out now with a couple new things on it....
> So I get my zipper cd ready to go except for the OS image and I boot my computer with the tivo drive hooked up and everything goes well up untill I run the enhancement script....
> I type the command and nothing happens....
> bash-2.02#/hacks/tweak.sh
> 
> I had to hit Ctrl C to get out of it.....I waited for like 5 minutes....and nothing.
> so I after I did some research I found nothing....I decided i'll just re do everything, I dont need any old recordings...
> so I made another cd with the image on it this time and told it to erase and redo everything...
> and here is where I am at now.
> 
> Ohh and about the dir dos command....they do work in linux.
> and when you get the enhancement script installed all the way it will work...it does work...it did work I should say cause it doesnt work now due to my screwing it up.
> so give me a little credit. Thanks, I'm in a time of distress


That was easier. I had assumed that this was an installation problem (although it could be as well). I also found that you no longer have a serial cable so that does eliminate some options unless you are getting a new one. From what is being displayed it looks like zipper didn't run properly. Try cd /hacks and then using the ls command instead of dir. If tweak.sh exists we need to make sure that it is a 'nix file not a dos file, try editing it with vi I think you get an error message if it is dos or you will have something funky with the end of each line. If it does try dos2unix on the file. check the author file as well (/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author). The author file is probably what was munging you up with the original problem. If that doesn't work I'm at a lose, try a full clean install again. would be my suggestion.


----------



## JWThiers

hgrising said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I have been using the Zipper for a few months and am extremely happy with this script. When I initially set my tivo up I had not thought I would use a wireless network adapter and set the settings accordingly. Now, though, I have a wireless adapter that I would like to use. Can I configure this by using telnet to run or transfer any files I may need or do I have to start all over from the beginning? Please help. Thanks and have a nice day.
> 
> ~Hg


Try using the Net Config tab in TWP.


----------



## BigBoy_67

Thanks to all the supporters here that have help me in the past. I'm sure my questions appear basic, but I have search forums, help, wiki, etc...... at can't seem to find what I am after.

Here is what I have done on my Phillips 7000:

1) Bought brand new drive - Maxtor 120
2) Restored a good backup from my Tivo which is about 3 months old, running 6.2 software, on my new drive.
3) Ran Zipper and set it up for wireless, everthing seem to run fine
4) Put in my Tivo and powered it up, it rebooted once after the inital power up, and now the Tivo works fine. Can see TV, record, etc - Only problem is that in my "now playing" list I have all the titles of all my previous recordings which were not restored. Not a big deal...

However, I can't get it to reconize any of my wireless adapters. I tried to buy one of the recommend ones, but couldn't find one. I have tried a generic 8.011b, and a Belkin 8.011G that I bought at Wal-Mart. Even though I wasn't sure if these would work, I thought I would be able to at least see activitty from the USB port that these adapters were reconized.

Is there a way to check my USB ports to see if they are actually working ? I don't know what to try next, except get a compatable wireless adpadter, which I can't find. Speed isn't real important to me, but I really want wireless, instead of the wired adapter. But for now I want to somehow test my USB ports........


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> Actually, the school I went to was a specialized one. Does the name Joe Brinkman ring a bell at all?  (He and his wife moved to Chiefland a couple years ago, though.)
> 
> Back to my original question anyway. Perhaps Russ can explain the file corruption issue.


I DL'ed the zipper.zip file (not .rar) and when I unziped I got an error as well (something about the file header) So, I don't know either.

The name Joe Brinkman sounds familiar, but I couldn't say yes or no if I knew him. Its been 30 years.


----------



## JWThiers

BigBoy_67 said:


> Is there a way to check my USB ports to see if they are actually working ? I don't know what to try next, except get a compatable wireless adpadter, which I can't find. Speed isn't real important to me, but I really want wireless, instead of the wired adapter. But for now I want to somehow test my USB ports........


When you first plug in the adapter the lights *MAY *(not will) briefly come on and turn off again.

You may say that speed is not important, but you may want to keep in mind that some wireless routers will throttle down the speed of ALL the wireless clients to the speed of the SLOWEST one. So if you have other wireless devices there *could be* an impact on their performance as well. If your router supports bridging you might want to try that instead. You would buy a wireless bridge for your wired tivo to plug into and the bridge would handle the wireless part. The advantage is you can then get wired speed (OK wireless G anyway) and only a wire from the tivo to the bridge.


----------



## Cure

I just looked at the main Zipper Web site and the Zipper version is at 2.5 posted 12/12. I could have sworn the last time I looked, it was 2.6 posted 12/19.
Am I nuts?
Is it a server problem?
Was there a problem with 2.6?


----------



## BigBoy_67

JWThiers said:


> If your router supports bridging you might want to try that instead. You would buy a wireless bridge for your wired tivo to plug into and the bridge would handle the wireless part. The advantage is you can then get wired speed (OK wireless G anyway) and only a wire from the tivo to the bridge.


I have researched by routers specs, but not sure if it supports a bridge. I assume it does, it is a: Netgear WGR614 802.11g Wireless Router

So if I understand correcty, I would get a supported USB 8.011b ethernet adapter, then plug the cable into the USB 8.011b ethernet adapter connected to the Tivo, and the other cable end into a 8.011g wireless bridge, located somewhere close to the Tivo, and then configured the wireless bridge with my router ?

If so, any suggestions on which router and USB adapter to use ?


----------



## codemstr

Thanks JWThiers,
I vi'd the files and found nothing out of the unussual in the edit....so I was going insane untill I just did a dos2unix on the tweak.sh file and it worked!

Sweet


----------



## DarthOverlord

I need a little help. I just upgraded to 6.3b on my HR10-250. Pulled the drive and ran the Zipper. When I put in the network settings, I get the message:

etc/resolv.conf not found twice.

Apparently after this the network settings do not stick when I put the drive back into the tivo. I downloaded the latest iteration of the zipper and had no problems running it on 3.15f. The network settings worked perfectly on 3.15f.

Any suggestions? Thanks.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## codemstr

DarthOverlord said:


> I need a little help. I just upgraded to 6.3b on my HR10-250. Pulled the drive and ran the Zipper. When I put in the network settings, I get the message:
> 
> etc/resolv.conf not found twice.
> 
> Apparently after this the network settings do not stick when I put the drive back into the tivo. I downloaded the latest iteration of the zipper and had no problems running it on 3.15f. The network settings worked perfectly on 3.15f.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks.


I think your ptvlba48-4.04.iso is wrong
it should be ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso with the DD at the end and its like 12652 kb

you need to download it and pay the $5

See this old post:

Originally Posted by BigBoy_67
In my zipper_tools directory, I have the following iso file I downloaded.

ptvlba48-4.04

It was the free one, maybe that is the problem. Should I get the other one ?

NOW:
Read the instructions for the cd:
Step 2 - Create the Zipper CD
The Zipper CD consists of four components. The first is a zip file containing the Zipper scripts, and can be
downloaded here. Copy this zip file anywhere on your PC and unzip it.

The second component is an LBA48 Boot CD iso from DVRupgrade, which can be downloaded for $5 @ http://partners.ptvupgrade.com/z/39/CD57/
Copy this iso to the subdirectory called "zipper_tools", that was created on your PC when you unzipped the
Zipper scripts.

Hope this helps


----------



## DarthOverlord

You OWE me $5. 

That did not work. I have the same error. Frak!

Any other thoughts?



codemstr said:


> I think your ptvlba48-4.04.iso is wrong
> it should be ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso with the DD at the end and its like 12652 kb
> 
> you need to download it and pay the $5
> 
> See this old post:
> 
> Originally Posted by BigBoy_67
> In my zipper_tools directory, I have the following iso file I downloaded.
> 
> ptvlba48-4.04
> 
> It was the free one, maybe that is the problem. Should I get the other one ?
> 
> NOW:
> Read the instructions for the cd:
> Step 2 - Create the Zipper CD
> The Zipper CD consists of four components. The first is a zip file containing the Zipper scripts, and can be
> downloaded here. Copy this zip file anywhere on your PC and unzip it.
> 
> The second component is an LBA48 Boot CD iso from DVRupgrade, which can be downloaded for $5 @ http://partners.ptvupgrade.com/z/39/CD57/
> Copy this iso to the subdirectory called "zipper_tools", that was created on your PC when you unzipped the
> Zipper scripts.
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## Cure

DarthOverLord -

Current Zipper is not compatible with 6.3. The good news is that you can upgrade your zippered 3.1.5 to 6.3 with The Slicer and keep your network settings.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Cure said:


> DarthOverLord -
> 
> Current Zipper is not compatible with 6.3. The good news is that you can upgrade your zippered 3.1.5 to 6.3 with The Slicer and keep your network settings.


I understand now. Although why can't I get my network settings up and running is now my question.


----------



## codemstr

eh opps  i'll mail it to you


----------



## DarthOverlord

codemstr said:


> eh opps  i'll mail it to you


No checks, cash only!!!!


----------



## hgrising

Hello everyone again.

JWThiers, thanks for the help so far. 

Alright. So I used TWP and NETCONFIG to update my Tivo to use wireless access instead of wired and rebooted and... now it's not connecting to my network. 

Firstly, I have a Linksys WUSB11 ver. 2.6 connected to the Tivo. I have also disbled WEP encryption on my 2Wire router and gave the Tivo a static ip address. Router was rebooted. 

I'm sure, of course, I must have made some mistake in the settings I set in the NETCONFIG. I cannot access the Tivo wired now either, I'm assuming because I changed the setting to wireless. 

Here's what I did that I can remember:

I did not enable DHCP.
I left everything like ip addresses alone. (the static ip given the tivo was already set there)
I typed in the network name under the SSID. (that is what the SSID is right?)

I would like to be able to access the Tivo so that I can change any settings that need to be changed to fix this. If anyone can guide me to connecting via wired or wireless again I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.

~Hg


----------



## DarthOverlord

hgrising said:


> Hello everyone again.
> 
> JWThiers, thanks for the help so far.
> 
> Alright. So I used TWP and NETCONFIG to update my Tivo to use wireless access instead of wired and rebooted and... now it's not connecting to my network.
> 
> Firstly, I have a Linksys WUSB11 ver. 2.6 connected to the Tivo. I have also disbled WEP encryption on my 2Wire router and gave the Tivo a static ip address. Router was rebooted.
> 
> I'm sure, of course, I must have made some mistake in the settings I set in the NETCONFIG. I cannot access the Tivo wired now either, I'm assuming because I changed the setting to wireless.
> 
> Here's what I did that I can remember:
> 
> I did not enable DHCP.
> I left everything like ip addresses alone. (the static ip given the tivo was already set there)
> I typed in the network name under the SSID. (that is what the SSID is right?)
> 
> I would like to be able to access the Tivo so that I can change any settings that need to be changed to fix this. If anyone can guide me to connecting via wired or wireless again I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.
> 
> ~Hg


Unless you have a serial cable, which I don't, you will have to put your hard drive back in your pc to make any changes.

Good luck.


----------



## JWThiers

BigBoy_67 said:


> I have researched by routers specs, but not sure if it supports a bridge. I assume it does, it is a: Netgear WGR614 802.11g Wireless Router
> 
> So if I understand correcty, I would get a supported USB 8.011b ethernet adapter, then plug the cable into the USB 8.011b ethernet adapter connected to the Tivo, and the other cable end into a 8.011g wireless bridge, located somewhere close to the Tivo, and then configured the wireless bridge with my router ?
> 
> If so, any suggestions on which router and USB adapter to use ?


The setup would be tivo to a USB wired network adapter, Ethernet to a wireless bridge, wireless to your router.

Not all routers have a bridge mode. Personally I have a belkin F5D7231-4 router and bridge to 2 Belkin F5D7230-4

Other have had success with ZyXel routers. These are probably the cheapest.

Search this forum for "bridge"


----------



## dswallow

DarthOverlord, I did an upgrade from an unhacked 6.3b HR10-250 so I can probably be of some help here.

I'll presume you already have installed the hacked/killhdinitrd'd kernel from 3.1.5f on the $5 PTVUpgrade CD onto the HR10-250.

There's two main issues to deal with. One is that the network configuration settings are stored in the mfs filesystem. There's two scripts you can choose from... /hacks/network.tcl from RBautch or netconfig.tcl (see the SuperPatch/MRV thread over in the "other" forum). If you look at them with a text editor you'll see the command line parameter info.

In your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file you need to comment out the insmod entries for the older USB drivers, the entries for the USB disk devices, and the ifconfig and route lines for configuring the ethernet interface the old way.

Leave the "sleep 60" command in there, but the 2 earlier ones can be commented out, too.

Replace that with a call to one of the scripts above and the necessary parameters for your setup. Also note at the end of the rc.sysinit.author file will be a call to network.tcl inside a couple if blocks; that'll essentially be what you want to run earlier too... just the line with network.tcl on it, so you could just duplicate that line (it'd have been populated based on your answers to prompts from the enhancement script).

Then you need to replace the iptables file with one that doesn't block network traffic:



Code:


cd /sbin
mv iptables iptables.old
echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > iptables
chmod 755 iptables

Now place the drive back in the TiVo and boot it up; the first time through the network settings will get loaded into the filesystem, but your network won't be working yet since they hadn't been set early enough; you need to reboot once more. Restart the TiVo and the second time the network settings will take effect. You can then telnet in and edit the rc.sysinit.author file and remove the call to the network setting script.

BTW, 6.3b has the network settings pages; if you have applied the 3 patches for the HMO/HME services, you'll find the network settings under Settings / Phone / Change Phone or Network Settings.

I'm not sure if that process will deal with the iptables file or not, though.

At this point the ftp and telnet services should work over the network, presuming they did get installed in your rc.sysinit.author file to autostart.


----------



## JWThiers

codemstr said:


> Thanks JWThiers,
> I vi'd the files and found nothing out of the unussual in the edit....so I was going insane untill I just did a dos2unix on the tweak.sh file and it worked!
> 
> Sweet


Glad it worked, Usually that happens if uses a 'nix Unfriendly editor and FTP's it back.


----------



## DarthOverlord

dswallow said:


> DarthOverlord, I did an upgrade from an unhacked 6.3b HR10-250 so I can probably be of some help here.
> 
> I'll presume you already have installed the hacked/killhdinitrd'd kernel from 3.1.5f on the $5 PTVUpgrade CD onto the HR10-250.
> 
> There's two main issues to deal with. One is that the network configuration settings are stored in the mfs filesystem. There's two scripts you can choose from... /hacks/network.tcl from RBautch or netconfig.tcl (see the SuperPatch/MRV thread over in the "other" forum). If you look at them with a text editor you'll see the command line parameter info.
> 
> In your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file you need to comment out the insmod entries for the older USB drivers, the entries for the USB disk devices, and the ifconfig and route lines for configuring the ethernet interface the old way.
> 
> Leave the "sleep 60" command in there, but the 2 earlier ones can be commented out, too.
> 
> Replace that with a call to one of the scripts above and the necessary parameters for your setup. Also note at the end of the rc.sysinit.author file will be a call to network.tcl inside a couple if blocks; that'll essentially be what you want to run earlier too... just the line with network.tcl on it, so you could just duplicate that line (it'd have been populated based on your answers to prompts from the enhancement script).
> 
> Then you need to replace the iptables file with one that doesn't block network traffic:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /sbin
> mv iptables iptables.old
> echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > iptables
> chmod 755 iptables
> 
> Now place the drive back in the TiVo and boot it up; the first time through the network settings will get loaded into the filesystem, but your network won't be working yet since they hadn't been set early enough; you need to reboot once more. Restart the TiVo and the second time the network settings will take effect. You can then telnet in and edit the rc.sysinit.author file and remove the call to the network setting script.
> 
> BTW, 6.3b has the network settings pages; if you have applied the 3 patches for the HMO/HME services, you'll find the network settings under Settings / Phone / Change Phone or Network Settings.
> 
> I'm not sure if that process will deal with the iptables file or not, though.
> 
> At this point the ftp and telnet services should work over the network, presuming they did get installed in your rc.sysinit.author file to autostart.


OK, I have this on the HR10-250 6.3b after I ran the Zipper with the resolv.conf error.



PHP:


#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 
fakecall.tcl

/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.175 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.0.1
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

Now I should do this:

#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 
fakecall.tcl

/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
#insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
#insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
#ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.175 netmask 255.255.255.0
#route add default gw 192.168.0.1
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /

#call network.tcl
/hacks/network.tcl 
reboot
fi
fi


----------



## DarthOverlord

Is that correct? Then I run the iptables file correction.

Thanks dswallow.


----------



## dswallow

DarthOverlord said:


> Is that correct? Then I run the iptables file correction.
> 
> Thanks dswallow.


/hacks/network.tcl

should include command-line parameters for your configuration...

/hacks/network.tcl 204.176.49.2 204.176.49.1

The first is the IP address to assign, the second is the gateway address. The network.tcl script itself is hard-coded for the netmask of 255.255.255.0 and a DNS Server of 4.2.2.2 -- edit the file if you want those different.

And you want to copy that line up to right after the sleep 60 line.


----------



## DarthOverlord

dswallow said:


> /hacks/network.tcl
> 
> should include command-line parameters for your configuration...
> 
> /hacks/network.tcl 204.176.49.2 204.176.49.1
> 
> The first is the IP address to assign, the second is the gateway address. The network.tcl script itself is hard-coded for the netmask of 255.255.255.0 and a DNS Server of 4.2.2.2 -- edit the file if you want those different.
> 
> And you want to copy that line up to right after the sleep 60 line.



You RAWK!!!!!!!!!!!!

It worked!!!!!


----------



## DarthOverlord

Now I have to wait for a new Zipper or go about loading in the hacks myself. I have to use TivoWebPlus 1.4 with 6.3b, correct?


----------



## dswallow

You can now remove or comment out that line from rc.sysinit.author; the info is now stored where it belongs.

If you open tweak.sh in an editor you can just manually do what's needed for each hack install. There's some patches for tivoapp you should apply to enable certain things as well as turn off encryption. And the TWP 1.4 beta is what you want to install; it works well. There are some things to adjust... TWP now uses upper and lower case in its directory name, and that's different than before, so you just need to adjust the install accordingly to account for the difference.


----------



## hgrising

alright, no serial cable here either. If I redo the whole zipping of the drive, what should my settings be in NETCONFIG so that my wireless adapter will work?


----------



## DarthOverlord

I am getting bash and I can run commands, but I can not 'ls' for some reason and I get duplicate bash prompts.

I can telnet fine. Any thoughts?

]Bash [/URL]


----------



## dswallow

DarthOverlord said:


> I am getting bash and I can run commands, but I can not 'ls' for some reason and I get duplicate bash prompts.
> 
> I can telnet fine. Any thoughts?
> 
> ]Bash [/URL]


Either you don't have the tivotools.rar archive installed, or it's not in your path. Look at thread 37602 (All-in-One S2 utilities collection) over at the "other" forum.

Typically this'll be on your system in a directory called /busybox, though the author suggests using /tivo-bin now.

For the double_CR problem, type CTRL-], then "unset crlf", then press ENTER again.


----------



## rbautch

dswallow said:


> Either you don't have the tivotools.rar archive installed, or it's not in your path. Look at thread 37602 (All-in-One S2 utilities collection) over at the "other" forum.


Good guess, but I don't think this is it, otherwise he'd get a "command not found". I suggest trying a different terminal emulator first. BTW, the Zipper no longer uses tivotools.rar, it uses a custom version of busybox that I compiled (see my sig). It gets installed in /busybox.


----------



## rbautch

Cure said:


> I just looked at the main Zipper Web site and the Zipper version is at 2.5 posted 12/12. I could have sworn the last time I looked, it was 2.6 posted 12/19.
> Am I nuts?
> Is it a server problem?
> Was there a problem with 2.6?


You are correct. I migrated laptops and ended up with an old version of the html file. The problem was only that the wrong version number showing at the top of the page. The download has always been version 2.6. Fixed now.


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, while we're on the subject, any idea why some of us are getting bad/damage file errors when we download and attempt to extract Zipper?


----------



## dswallow

rbautch said:


> Good guess, but I don't think this is it, otherwise he'd get a "command not found". I suggest trying a different terminal emulator first. BTW, the Zipper no longer uses tivotools.rar, it uses a custom version of busybox that I compiled (see my sig). It gets installed in /busybox.


My first thought was an error on the command line for the shell, but that's the serial port not telnet... if you don't get the stupid line for the serial port shell right (with no spaces on it), you can get odd things like no output, but echoed (and obeyed) commands... though you wouldn't see the promot appear either... went through that one myself when dealing with the unhacked 6.3b unit I mentioned.

So I figured he just had colors screwy and we didn't see the error message, though there is a blank line after each "ls" command.


----------



## DarthOverlord

dswallow said:


> My first thought was an error on the command line for the shell, but that's the serial port not telnet... if you don't get the stupid line for the serial port shell right (with no spaces on it), you can get odd things like no output, but echoed (and obeyed) commands... though you wouldn't see the promot appear either... went through that one myself when dealing with the unhacked 6.3b unit I mentioned.
> 
> So I figured he just had colors screwy and we didn't see the error message, though there is a blank line after each "ls" command.


When I try to 'ls', the telnet just stays frozen. I hit ctrl-c to get out of it.

BTW, I am using putty, not the Windows XP telnet.


----------



## DarthOverlord

The same thing with 'ls' is happening in the windows telnet client.

Also, my './' is not working, at least not for tivoweb plus 1.4


----------



## DarthOverlord

Here is my current author file, any mistakes noticed?



PHP:


#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

#insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
#insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
#ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.175 netmask 255.255.255.0
#route add default gw 192.168.0.1
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /
fi
fi


----------



## dswallow

Change the /bin/bash line to:


Code:


/bin/bash</dev/ttyS2&>/dev/ttyS2&

I'd move the sleep 60 line to right above tnlited. I had some oddities occur on the 6.3b system I was hacking when I commented the sleep out entirely, so I just put it back and didn't experiment, but if it helps, it's only going to matter if it's before things being run, not after.

There's no reason to have the route -host line; the route -net line encompasses the same address as the -host line. That's certainly not related to this problem, but you can remove the line since it's redundant.

Any chance you have other copies of things like tnlited around? You might change them to explicit references to the directory they're in.

I'm not sure if it matters, but you're setting the PATH explicitly rather than using what it's already got loaded from anything that executed previously; mine is:



Code:


export PATH=$PATH:/busybox:/enhancements

Is the ftp working, at least?


----------



## DarthOverlord

dswallow said:


> Change the /bin/bash line to:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /bin/bash</dev/ttyS2&>/dev/ttyS2&
> 
> I'd move the sleep 60 line to right above tnlited. I had some oddities occur on the 6.3b system I was hacking when I commented the sleep out entirely, so I just put it back and didn't experiment, but if it helps, it's only going to matter if it's before things being run, not after.
> 
> There's no reason to have the route -host line; the route -net line encompasses the same address as the -host line. That's certainly not related to this problem, but you can remove the line since it's redundant.
> 
> Any chance you have other copies of things like tnlited around? You might change them to explicit references to the directory they're in.
> 
> I'm not sure if it matters, but you're setting the PATH explicitly rather than using what it's already got loaded from anything that executed previously; mine is:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export PATH=$PATH:/busybox:/enhancements
> 
> Is the ftp working, at least?


ftp works fine. I had to make the drive 'rw' to get things to stick, but that worked in telnet. I will try your suggestions.


----------



## JHeiderman

First, thanks to Gunny for the original Gunny Guide that I used more than year ago to hack my three DirecTivos. My brother in law liked the setup so much he bought two DirecTivos on Ebay to do the same.

Here is our problem.
On the first Tivo we tried (we've only tried one so far) we downloaded our $5 LBA48 iso. I downloaded the zipper file from the site, I downloaded the newest superpatch. I put each of the items in the proper folders. I ran the zipper isomaker, it made my image for me and I burned it with Nero.

The image boots fine, the updates all work fine, here is my problem:
After running the Boot cd the directions are to shutdown your PC and re-install your HD to the tivo. We do that, the tivo boots up like normal, I see my two LED's working on my Linksys USB Ethernet adapter. It finishes starting up and it reboots just like the Zipper instructions says it will.

Now the problem...
It reboots, I see the grey Tivo startup screen briefly.. I hear some static noise (normal I believe), the black screen with the DirecTV logo comes up and some blue text saying the system is starting up, wait a few minutes... and after about 2 minutes the screen goes blank. The Tivo is still outputting video signal but there is just nothing there. We waited for 20 minutes, the USB adapter never started up, the screen never changes.

At this point we unplug the power, the units boots up, the network adapter starts, and the Tivo is up and running. The first problem is I can't access it by the IP I gave it during my initial setup but more telling is this... If we unplug the unit it boots back up and goes back to the blank screen with no lights on the USB adapter. Unplug unit, boots up, goes to main menu, everything works, USB starts, can't access by IP. Unplug unit, boots up again, some thing... blank screen... 

Basicaly the Tivo is stuck in some kind of power cycle loop. I suspect that it never gets to finish the network init script that the zipper is trying to run and it is stuck in this loop of alternating reboots. 

I tried a different, unzippered harddrive, same as above so I don't believe the harddrive is bad. It is late so we are going to try again on Saturday with a freshly burned boot disc. 

My last resort is to just clone over the drives from one of my DTivo's and have it perform a delete and restart to clean it off but at least this way I know it will have a working hack set. I'd rather get the Zipper working though!

Any input would be greatly appreciated!

- Jeff


----------



## sk33t3r

codemstr said:


> alright then:
> 
> bash-2.02#/hacks/tweak.sh
> 
> *You should have run sh /cdrom/zipper.sh, tweak.sh is what you run one zipper is installed*.
> 
> Ohh and about the dir dos command....they do work in linux.
> and when you get the enhancement script installed all the way it will work...it does work...it did work I should say cause it doesnt work now due to my screwing it up.
> so give me a little credit. Thanks, I'm in a time of distress


DIR and other dos commands works because some dos aliases were created and installed. Zipper tells you this why it is installing.


----------



## JWThiers

DarthOverlord said:


> When I try to 'ls', the telnet just stays frozen. I hit ctrl-c to get out of it.
> 
> BTW, I am using putty, not the Windows XP telnet.


This might fix both items. In the putty configuration, under connection->telnet make sure the "*Return key sends Telnet New Line instead ^M*" is UNCHECKED.


----------



## JWThiers

sk33t3r said:


> DIR and other dos commands works because some dos aliases were created and installed. Zipper tells you this why it is installing.


Actually it shows up on This page about Bash commands. But I think you are right and it is an alias to ls. That was one the hardest things for me to remember when I was learning linux after using DOS for so long. But it isn't worth arguing about.


----------



## rbautch

JHeiderman said:


> My last resort is to just clone over the drives from one of my DTivo's and have it perform a delete and restart to clean it off but at least this way I know it will have a working hack set. I'd rather get the Zipper working though!
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> - Jeff


Cloning the drive will work, but don't do a clear and delete everything. Run 51killer.tcl. You should also try a new hard drive with the Zipper to see if that's the problem in the first place.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Russ, while we're on the subject, any idea why some of us are getting bad/damage file errors when we download and attempt to extract Zipper?


I was not able to duplicate this error. My suggestion is to check the tgz archive at various stages in the hack process to isolate what's causing the problem. First download the zipper.zip file, extract the tgz, and then try to unpack the tgz file on your PC. If it unpacks, it's good. If that's okay, then run the isomaker to create the iso, then unpack the iso and check the tgz file again on your PC. Then burn it to a CD, extract the tgz file, and check it again. And so on.....


----------



## DarthOverlord

JWThiers said:


> This might fix both items. In the putty configuration, under connection->telnet make sure the "*Return key sends Telnet New Line instead ^M*" is UNCHECKED.


I will try this when I get home. Thanks. If that doesn't work, then I will try the changes dswallow recommended.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> I was not able to duplicate this error. My suggestion is to check the tgz archive at various stages in the hack process to isolate what's causing the problem. First download the zipper.zip file, extract the tgz, and then try to unpack the tgz file on your PC. If it unpacks, it's good. If that's okay, then run the isomaker to create the iso, then unpack the iso and check the tgz file again on your PC. Then burn it to a CD, extract the tgz file, and check it again. And so on.....


Actually, Russ, I can't do this because the problem is occuring in the extraction process. JW had the same experience I did. I downloaded Zipper, but when I attempted to extract the downloaded file, I got the bad file/damaged file error message. I've tried several times using both Firefox and IE, as well as clicking on the file and right clicking/save as target.


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> Actually, Russ, I can't do this because the problem is occuring in the extraction process. JW had the same experience I did. I downloaded Zipper, but when I attempted to extract the downloaded file, I got the bad file/damaged file error message. I've tried several times using both Firefox and IE, as well as clicking on the file and right clicking/save as target.


I think it is a random thing, I use IZArc to unzip a file I got yesturday and get a "Bad Zip Header found. Continue anyway" message. But when I use the office machine today No error, using the same to unzip. But I download today at home and now no error.


----------



## enliteneer

I have an SA S2 (TCD540040 type) that I would love to run the zipper on, the only problem is, I cant find what changes would need to be made inorder for it to work on a non-DirectTivo. 

Even if some of the enhancements would need to be removed, my main goal would be just for my S2 to playback streaming divx! I'm hoping that this enhancement isnt limited to only a direct tivo model 

Also, sort of unrelated, I notice that the DVR Upgrade sells all these software packages to upgrade a tivo.. but arent these all linux based? Wouldnt the source be readily available and compilable by anyone according to the gpl?


----------



## Lord Vader

I just did it now. Turned out OK. Don't ask me what was wrong before, though.


----------



## bengalfreak

Anyone have any idea why /var on my zippered DTivos is filling up so rapidly? I have four DTivos and currently Var is 63%, 62%, and 61% full. I checked the other day and one of them was at 82%. My DTivo in the Master bedroom has now wiped /var and hosed my TWP. This seems to be an all of a sudden occurance. I am using the old version of the zipper.

My DTivos are all rebooting twice a week like they should be.


----------



## dswallow

bengalfreak said:


> Anyone have any idea why /var on my zippered DTivos is filling up so rapidly? I have four DTivos and currently Var is 63%, 62%, and 61% full. I checked the other day and one of them was at 82%. My DTivo in the Master bedroom has now wiped /var and hosed my TWP. This seems to be an all of a sudden occurance. I am using the old version of the zipper.
> 
> My DTivos are all rebooting twice a week like they should be.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4742784&&#post4742784


----------



## symm

I apologize if this is covered somewhere but I searched on the forum and this thread and couldn't find anything similar.

Added new master hardrive [zippered (2.6) with instantcake (6.2), etc.] to a HDVR2. When I add a season pass (default options), my To Do List is empty (no upcoming episodes) even though the guide data clearly shows episodes. It will let me select them individually. Those individual episodes then appear in To Do.

It knows the show is part of a season pass since it shows "Record this episode also" but view upcoming episodes shows no episodes. schedules. I cleared the cleared "program information and To Do List" but it did not correct the problem.

I had already done this yesterday with a old (unfortunately failing) 80GB drive and all the basic operations worked (like season passes). The unit had reported the 51 error once started with the new drive; I forgot about 51killer, so I cleared and deleted everything. That took 2-3 hours. That may be the difference but I'd rather not go that pain again if it isn't necessary. This time there was no 51 error reported even though I used the same zipper CD I created before.

I'm also unsure if clear and delete everything will break any of the zipper hacks.

It may just be lack of sleep, but what am I missing here?

Thanks in advance!

UPDATE: Testing with a show that has episodes today does function normally for those episodes. The episodes listed for tomorrow are the issue. All the previous shows I tried had no episodes today.

Ideas?


----------



## MungoJerrie

enliteneer said:


> I have an SA S2 (TCD540040 type) that I would love to run the zipper on, the only problem is, I cant find what changes would need to be made inorder for it to work on a non-DirectTivo.


First thing you need to know is that the "540" tivos and beyond require a PROM modification where the old EEPROM is desoldered and replaced with an EEPROM that has hacked code to bypass tivo's kernel/filesystem security checks. Before you do that, any changes you make to the kernel/filesystem will be lost upon boot. After the PROM mod, you should be able to use the zipper or otherwise hack to your heart's content.


----------



## JWThiers

symm said:


> I apologize if this is covered somewhere but I searched on the forum and this thread and couldn't find anything similar.
> 
> Added new master hardrive [zippered (2.6) with instantcake (6.2), etc.] to a HDVR2. When I add a season pass (default options), my To Do List is empty (no upcoming episodes) even though the guide data clearly shows episodes. It will let me select them individually. Those individual episodes then appear in To Do.
> 
> It knows the show is part of a season pass since it shows "Record this episode also" but view upcoming episodes shows no episodes. schedules. I cleared the cleared "program information and To Do List" but it did not correct the problem.
> 
> I had already done this yesterday with a old (unfortunately failing) 80GB drive and all the basic operations worked (like season passes). The unit had reported the 51 error once started with the new drive; I forgot about 51killer, so I cleared and deleted everything. That took 2-3 hours. That may be the difference but I'd rather not go that pain again if it isn't necessary. This time there was no 51 error reported even though I used the same zipper CD I created before.
> 
> I'm also unsure if clear and delete everything will break any of the zipper hacks.
> 
> It may just be lack of sleep, but what am I missing here?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> UPDATE: Testing with a show that has episodes today does function normally for those episodes. The episodes listed for tomorrow are the issue. All the previous shows I tried had no episodes today.
> 
> Ideas?


This


----------



## SteelersFan

MungoJerrie said:


> First thing you need to know is that the "540" tivos and beyond require a PROM modification where the old EEPROM is desoldered and replaced with an EEPROM that has hacked code to bypass tivo's kernel/filesystem security checks. Before you do that, any changes you make to the kernel/filesystem will be lost upon boot. After the PROM mod, you should be able to use the zipper or otherwise hack to your heart's content.


You can't use The Zipper on this type of model but you could use the Enhancement Script once you "break in" to your Tivo.


----------



## symm

JWThiers said:


> This


You know, I read this thing at least three times before posting. I think it was the "search" title that threw me off since I wasn't searching.

I assume you mean this:

Why can't do a search to find programs I want to record?

After zippering (or actually any new tivo) your tivo needs to download all of the guide data. The guide data comes down in chunks and ALL the data (I don't know technically if the index is downloaded or if tivo makes the index) needs to be there for searches to work. *even if you can see the program in the guide*. The solution is to wait a day or so for the data to get there and all will be fine. [emphasis mine]

Yesterday with the failing 80GB it worked as expected. I didn't guess that even though I could see the data in the guide that it wasn't available for the season passes beyond today.

Thanks!


----------



## parksj1

Noob here. Trying to use the Zipper method on a new drive for my HDVR2.

I made it through the whole setup until I reach the point of Telneting into the Tivo to run the enhancements. The Tivo boots up and I get the satellite signal so no issue there. All of the lights o n the USB to Ethernet connector (Linksys USB200M) are on , but the Static IP I assigned to the Tivo does not respond to Telnet and does not respond to a ping from multiple PC's on my network. (Windows Firewall Disabled). I have checked my DHCP server and there are no leases assigned to the Tivo, so I have no Idea what IP it is getting. 

At this point you may be recomending that I use the serial cable to connect to the Tivo and get a bash prompt and check the IP settings. Unfortunatley I am 99% sure that serial port on the Tivo is fried. You see, I have Vonage, and I was using a serial PPP connection to make the Tivo daily call. That worked for about 2 years up until about a month ago, and I have had no luck since then. Using hyperterminal on 3 different computers, i get no bash prompt or anything when using the serial port. I think it is dead. 

So here is the root of my question. In the Zipper-Wiki It recomends that you look in the /Enhancements folder to run tivosh net-status.tcl to find the network settings. Would there be any way that I would be able to connect the new zippered drive to a PC and check the settings. Once I know the IP address I can at least telnet in and finish the Zipper process. 

Thanks in advance for your help. I would rather not have to buy a new HDVR2 to complete this process.


----------



## temp357

you should be able to mount the drive after you zipper it and check the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file which will have your network settings in it.


----------



## enliteneer

> First thing you need to know is that the "540" tivos and beyond require a PROM modification where the old EEPROM is desoldered and replaced with an EEPROM that has hacked code to bypass tivo's kernel/filesystem security checks. Before you do that, any changes you make to the kernel/filesystem will be lost upon boot. After the PROM mod, you should be able to use the zipper or otherwise hack to your heart's content.


Thanks for the info... I checked over at DD ( "PROM socketing", and "Problems with Prom Mod" posts). This looks doable but the information is not as readily available 

Anyone know the details about the chip that needs replacing? I could probably replace the chip myself, but what about the programming.. Is there an on-going development effort for the hacked firmware or is it stable? What programmer is recommended?


----------



## DarthOverlord

JWThiers said:


> This might fix both items. In the putty configuration, under connection->telnet make sure the "*Return key sends Telnet New Line instead ^M*" is UNCHECKED.


Well that suggestion did not work. Any other thoughts? Can I replace my busybox through ftp or should I pull the drive and do it on the pc?


----------



## JWThiers

DarthOverlord said:


> Well that suggestion did not work. Any other thoughts? Can I replace my busybox through ftp or should I pull the drive and do it on the pc?


I hope it at least fixed the double line return.

try:



Code:


ls -al

that should at least give you the . and .. to make see for sure if ls is working or if it is some other issue.


----------



## MungoJerrie

DarthOverlord said:


> Well that suggestion did not work. Any other thoughts? Can I replace my busybox through ftp or should I pull the drive and do it on the pc?


Ok, let's resolve this path issue once and for all. What does this command return?


Code:


echo $PATH

 Next you could try:


Code:


busybox ls

 Finally, you could try to ftp another copy of busybox up to your machine and overwrite the old one. Or, just get another 'ls' from the all-in-one utilities at the other site and put it somewhere in your path.


----------



## djousma

All,

Before you jump on me, hear me out. On my RCA DVR40, the hard drive was going bad, so I went out and bought a WD 400Gb hard disk. I followed the zipper instructions to the letter, and built the bootable CD. I successfully followed all instructions to the letter. The image loaded, I installed the disk in my tivo, telnetted into the box, ran the TWEAK.SH to successful completion. I then rebooted the TIVO, and found two things that didnt work:

1) No matter what I did, I could not force the TIVO to dial out anymore. It would always return a "busy" signal. My dial out is a little flakey in that I use ATT VOIP. I had the same settings in it that my stoc drive did. No go.

2) Going through system information, I noticed that only one tuner was active. I went through the guided setup to activate the other one, and the entire box just locked up. 

At that point I gave up, and pulled the drive out, and loaded instant cake by itself, and now everything looks like my stock TIVO and everything works. 

Did I do something wrong, or are these known bugs? 

Dave


----------



## DarthOverlord

I will try this when I get home from work. I will report back around early afternoon. Thanks for the tech support.



MungoJerrie said:


> Ok, let's resolve this path issue once and for all. What does this command return?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo $PATH
> 
> Next you could try:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> busybox ls
> 
> Finally, you could try to ftp another copy of busybox up to your machine and overwrite the old one. Or, just get another 'ls' from the all-in-one utilities at the other site and put it somewhere in your path.


----------



## Bluewookie

temp357 said:


> you should be able to mount the drive after you zipper it and check the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file which will have your network settings in it.


I had the same problem as parksj1. I updated my HDVR2 with a new drive. I followed all of the zipper instructions, and everything works fine, up until the networking. The static ip address I specified is unreachable. I don't have a serial cable or nullmodem cable available.

Can someone give me a little refresher on how to mount the drive to check the author file?

I tried the following
mkdir /mnt/jim
mount /dev/hdc /mnt/jim

hdc is my new tivo drive
Anyway, I always get the message about "you must specify the file system"


----------



## DarthOverlord

Bluewookie said:


> I had the same problem as parksj1. I updated my HDVR2 with a new drive. I followed all of the zipper instructions, and everything works fine, up until the networking. The static ip address I specified is unreachable. I don't have a serial cable or nullmodem cable available.
> 
> Can someone give me a little refresher on how to mount the drive to check the author file?
> 
> I tried the following
> mkdir /mnt/jim
> mount /dev/hdc /mnt/jim
> 
> hdc is my new tivo drive
> Anyway, I always get the message about "you must specify the file system"


Boot with the Zipper Disk, then



PHP:


mkdir /mnt/jim
mount /dev/hdcX /mnt/jim

(where X is either 4 or 7, your active partition)

then:



PHP:


cd /mnt/jim/etc/rc.d
pico rc.sysinit.author

That should get you to the author file. Then hit ctrl x to save the changes.


----------



## Bluewookie

DarthOverlord said:


> Boot with the Zipper Disk, then
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> mkdir /mnt/jim
> mount /dev/hdcX /mnt/jim
> 
> (where X is either 4 or 7, your active partition)
> 
> then:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> cd /mnt/jim/etc/rc.d
> pico rc.sysinit.author
> 
> That should get you to the author file. Then hit ctrl x to save the changes.


Thanks Darth,

I tried that, and was able to verify that the correct ip addresses where stored.

I decided to just redo the entire zipper update.
I noticed a few possible errors along the way.

Copying busybox
Disabling firewall
copy author file
copy hacks to to drive
cp: read error: input/output error
.
.
.
gunzip: /tivo/hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: unexpected end of file
.
.
.
a few lines later it said the updates were successful, and time to put the drive in my tivo

Anyway, my Tivo just finished the initial bootup sequence right now. I've got 2 green lights on my usb network adapter. I still can't ping or telnet the ip address.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Bluewookie said:


> Thanks Darth,
> 
> I tried that, and was able to verify that the correct ip addresses where stored.
> 
> I decided to just redo the entire zipper update.
> I noticed a few possible errors along the way.
> 
> Copying busybox
> Disabling firewall
> copy author file
> copy hacks to to drive
> cp: read error: input/output error
> .
> .
> .
> gunzip: /tivo/hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: unexpected end of file
> .
> .
> .
> a few lines later it said the updates were successful, and time to put the drive in my tivo
> 
> Anyway, my Tivo just finished the initial bootup sequence right now. I've got 2 green lights on my usb network adapter. I still can't ping or telnet the ip address.


Are you using the current zipper disk? Did you try reburning it?

If you have an older version of the Zipper, maybe try that since you have probably zippered in the past.


----------



## Bluewookie

DarthOverlord said:


> Are you using the current zipper disk? Did you try reburning it?
> 
> If you have an older version of the Zipper, maybe try that since you have probably zippered in the past.


I just made the disk yesterday. I downloaded the latest instant cake and lba48 iso's yesterday. I download the zipper and superpatch stuff yesterday also.

I guess I'll go back and check the file sizes/filenames.

I'm just kinda lost right now.


----------



## bengalfreak

dswallow said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4742784&&#post4742784


Thanks, I thought it had something to do with the Zipper. I didn't think to search the Dtivo forum.


----------



## rbautch

djousma said:


> All,
> 
> Before you jump on me, hear me out. On my RCA DVR40, the hard drive was going bad, so I went out and bought a WD 400Gb hard disk. I followed the zipper instructions to the letter, and built the bootable CD. I successfully followed all instructions to the letter. The image loaded, I installed the disk in my tivo, telnetted into the box, ran the TWEAK.SH to successful completion. I then rebooted the TIVO, and found two things that didnt work:
> 
> 1) No matter what I did, I could not force the TIVO to dial out anymore. It would always return a "busy" signal. My dial out is a little flakey in that I use ATT VOIP. I had the same settings in it that my stoc drive did. No go.
> 
> 2) Going through system information, I noticed that only one tuner was active. I went through the guided setup to activate the other one, and the entire box just locked up.
> 
> At that point I gave up, and pulled the drive out, and loaded instant cake by itself, and now everything looks like my stock TIVO and everything works.
> 
> Did I do something wrong, or are these known bugs?
> 
> Dave


Why would anyone want their tivo to dial out? This is not a bug, this is you not understanding what you're doing.


----------



## rbautch

DarthOverlord said:


> Well that suggestion did not work. Any other thoughts? Can I replace my busybox through ftp or should I pull the drive and do it on the pc?


If you want to replace busybox, FTP the tivo utilities from my sig, and run the installation script. However if your tar command doesn't work, you wont be able to unpack the utilities. If that happens, use cpio to unpack it.


----------



## DarthOverlord

So you mean this:


PHP:


gzip -d rbautch_busybox.source.tar.gz; cpio -idu -H tar < rbautch_busybox.source.tar


----------



## rbautch

DarthOverlord said:


> So you mean this:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> gzip -d rbautch_busybox.source.tar.gz; cpio -idu -H tar < rbautch_busybox.source.tar


No, you don't need the source code. Just download busybox.tar. Then run install_busybox.sh.


----------



## PJO1966

I just want to confirm that 6.3b will eventually show up under /SwSystem on my Zippered HD TiVo. There's nothing in the Zipper that would prevent that from coming down the stream, right?


----------



## Bluewookie

This is what my zipper cd looks like. I burned the image using ImgBurn. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DarthOverlord

Bluewookie said:


> This is what my zipper cd looks like. I burned the image using ImgBurn.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Where is the hacked kernel image?

See mine here : link


----------



## Bluewookie

DarthOverlord said:


> Where is the hacked kernel image?
> 
> See mine here : link


There is a folder called s2_kernels, it has 3.1.5 and 7.2.2-oth-K1 sub-folders. They each have a file called vmlinux.px.gz in them. BTW, that screen shot is of the actual zipper ISO image.

Below is a screen shot of the zipper_tools folder that I built the image from.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Bluewookie said:


> There is a folder called s2_kernels, it has 3.1.5 and 7.2.2-oth-K1 sub-folders. They each have a file called vmlinux.px.gz in them. BTW, that screen shot is of the actual zipper ISO image.
> 
> Below is a screen shot of the zipper_tools folder that I built the image from.


I saw that folder, I just wasn't sure it was on the Zipper disc in the correct format. Looks fine to me.


----------



## dswallow

rbautch said:


> Why would anyone want their tivo to dial out? This is not a bug, this is you not understanding what you're doing.


Even I would like to know why it is unable to dial out. All 3 of my HR10-250's currently reboot if I try to initiate a daily call (with a few errors reported in the kernel log related to it). What is it that has been done/modified that causes this behavior? What can be done to undo them to ensure everything otherwise is functioning OK? Technically I would think a daily call should function, even if it's not necessary.


----------



## djousma

rbautch said:


> Why would anyone want their tivo to dial out? This is not a bug, this is you not understanding what you're doing.


You are right. I'm just looking for help. If that is normal, just tell me.


----------



## DarthOverlord

MungoJerrie said:


> Ok, let's resolve this path issue once and for all. What does this command return?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo $PATH
> 
> Next you could try:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> busybox ls
> 
> Finally, you could try to ftp another copy of busybox up to your machine and overwrite the old one. Or, just get another 'ls' from the all-in-one utilities at the other site and put it somewhere in your path.





PHP:


bash-2.02# echo $PATH
./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox

That is correct, I believe.


----------



## DarthOverlord

rbautch said:


> No, you don't need the source code. Just download busybox.tar. Then run install_busybox.sh.





PHP:


bash-2.02# install_busybox.sh
Existing busbox utility detected.
Do you want to delete it and replace it with this version? [y/n]:y

.//install_busybox.sh: [: =: unary operator expected

What does this mean?


----------



## Bluewookie

DarthOverlord said:


> I saw that folder, I just wasn't sure it was on the Zipper disc in the correct format. Looks fine to me.


So what do you think my options are at this point? Serial cable or nothing? Everything but networking is good at this point. I know I can run "the zipper" again without redoing the entire install, but I don't know that it'll make any difference.


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> I just want to confirm that 6.3b will eventually show up under /SwSystem on my Zippered HD TiVo. There's nothing in the Zipper that would prevent that from coming down the stream, right?


bump for the afternoon/evening crowd.


----------



## dswallow

PJO1966 said:


> I just want to confirm that 6.3b will eventually show up under /SwSystem on my Zippered HD TiVo. There's nothing in the Zipper that would prevent that from coming down the stream, right?


No, nothing is part of the Zipper that'll stop the slices from being delivered. I'm really surprised you don't have them already. They were present on my 2 zippered systems (6.3a originally, then 6.3b shortly after it was reported to be first released. On my unzippered/unhacked one, it was fully installed automatically.


----------



## DarthOverlord

DarthOverlord said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# install_busybox.sh
> Existing busbox utility detected.
> Do you want to delete it and replace it with this version? [y/n]:y
> 
> .//install_busybox.sh: [: =: unary operator expected
> 
> What does this mean?


OK, I was to upload rbautch's busybox into the hacked tivo and replace that version and now I am able to ls.

Now the problem is I did a clear and delete prior to rehacking just today and now I am stuck at the activating the dvr portion. How do I get around this without making a phone call?


----------



## PJO1966

dswallow said:


> No, nothing is part of the Zipper that'll stop the slices from being delivered. I'm really surprised you don't have them already. They were present on my 2 zippered systems (6.3a originally, then 6.3b shortly after it was reported to be first released. On my unzippered/unhacked one, it was fully installed automatically.


I'm surprised too. I usually get updates the first week they're released. This info hasn't changed:



> 3.1.5f-01-2-357	tyDb	3180	09/29/06 16:56 700
> 6.3a-01-2-357	tyDb	53870	09/25/06 00:41	772
> ACTIVE	tyDb	3180	09/29/06 16:56	700


I'm currently running 3.1 and have no desire to go to 6.3a.


----------



## parksj1

temp357 said:


> you should be able to mount the drive after you zipper it and check the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file which will have your network settings in it.


I did get check this file and contains the correct network settings that I specified. Do these settings write to the tivo partition every time the system boots, or does it just happen the first time the system boots up.

This is super frustrating because all of the lights on the USB200M are light up and the Activity light even blinks ocassionally. I have connected a crossover cable directly to the tivo box and I still cannot telnet or ping it at the specified address. I downloaded an IP scanner and scanned my entire subnet and nothing was returned.

Is there a way to set the tivo to use DHCP? Is it possible that the USB ports are inop even if the lights are iluminated on the USB200M? Anything I am missing?


----------



## dswallow

parksj1 said:


> I did get check this file and contains the correct network settings that I specified. Do these settings write to the tivo partition every time the system boots, or does it just happen the first time the system boots up.
> 
> This is super frustrating because all of the lights on the USB200M are light up and the Activity light even blinks ocassionally. I have connected a crossover cable directly to the tivo box and I still cannot telnet or ping it at the specified address. I downloaded an IP scanner and scanned my entire subnet and nothing was returned.
> 
> Is there a way to set the tivo to use DHCP? Is it possible that the USB ports are inop even if the lights are iluminated on the USB200M? Anything I am missing?


How are the network settings being configured? If it's by an "ifconfig" line in the rc.sysinit.author file, that's won't work for 6.x; it'll be done in a call to network.tcl with 2 command line parameters having the IP address and gateway address. Once that's done once, the line can be removed since that script stores them in mfs.

Also in 6.x is a file called iptables which must be modified; by default it's blocking network access. The slicer should modify that file for you. But if you have to do it manually, here's what to do:



Code:


cd /install/sbin
mv iptables iptables.old
echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' >iptables
chmod 775 iptables


----------



## parksj1

Thanks for the assistance. The slicer did modify the file. I have mounted the drive and found the rc.sysinit.author file. I opened it and I see the network.tcl reference with the static IP and the GW address as parameters. Is there a chance that it is not modifiying the IPtables correctly for some reason. Should I try the manual method anyway?


----------



## dswallow

parksj1 said:


> Thanks for the assistance. The slicer did modify the file. I have mounted the drive and found the rc.sysinit.author file. I opened it and I see the network.tcl reference with the static IP and the GW address as parameters. Is there a chance that it is not modifiying the IPtables correctly for some reason. Should I try the manual method anyway?


The network.tcl reference at the end of the rc.sysinit.author file may not be running.

Did you check the contents of iptables to make sure it's just got the 2 liens of text:

#!/bin/bash
exit 0

and that it's been set executable?

There's a network.tcl reference at the end of rc.sysinit.author inside some if blocks; that'll only be execute if the file /slicer_firstboot exists. so you might want to copy the line with network.tcl in it up elsewhere in the script so you know for sure it's run. BTW, if you've patched tivoapp to allow HMO/HME, the network settings are visible through the TiVo UI underneath the Phone configuration area. If they show there as you configured them, they've definitely been set.


----------



## JWThiers

parksj1 said:


> Thanks for the assistance. The slicer did modify the file. I have mounted the drive and found the rc.sysinit.author file. I opened it and I see the network.tcl reference with the static IP and the GW address as parameters. Is there a chance that it is not modifiying the IPtables correctly for some reason. Should I try the manual method anyway?


Have you tried the wiki here?


----------



## parksj1

dswallow said:


> The network.tcl reference at the end of the rc.sysinit.author file may not be running.
> 
> Did you check the contents of iptables to make sure it's just got the 2 liens of text:
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> exit 0
> 
> and that it's been set executable?


I did check the iptables file and shows exactly as is stated.



dswallow said:


> There's a network.tcl reference at the end of rc.sysinit.author inside some if blocks; that'll only be execute if the file /slicer_firstboot exists. so you might want to copy the line with network.tcl in it up elsewhere in the script so you know for sure it's run.


in my rc.sysinit.author file the line of code reads exactly:

tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.110 192.168.1.1



dswallow said:


> BTW, if you've patched tivoapp to allow HMO/HME, the network settings are visible through the TiVo UI underneath the Phone configuration area. If they show there as you configured them, they've definitely been set.


Being a noob, I am not sure if I ran that patch. Is that part of the tweak.sh script that gets run when you first telnet into the machine? If so, It has not been run. Is there a way to run it from my linux bootable disk with the Tivo drive in the machine.



JWThiers said:


> Have you read the wiki here?


I have poured over that wiki. I read it in full before posting here. My main problem lies in the fact that I cannot get a bash prompt becasue my serial port is fried. I wish there was another way in.


----------



## GaryD9

zipper'ing an HR10-250 (HD D*Tivo):

I see that the superpatch isn't applied on these boxes... does that mean that the streams recorded on this box are still encrypted? 

What "features" of the various zipper scripts are unavailable on the HR10-250 at this time?

(Tried the zipper page and the wiki, but the only specifics I found were the inability to use 802.11b adapters.)

Disclaimer: This post in no way references the usefullness of unencrypted streams, nor the use of utilities such as mfs_ftp, etc. 

Take care
Gary


----------



## enliteneer

If I just replace the prom, with a hacked prom that allows me to run unsigned code...

Since I would be skipping the first step of the zipper (the part dealing with making it hackable), what would I need to do to run the enhancement script (i.e. telnet to the tivo and run tweak.sh)? Can the first part of the zipper be executed on an already hacked tivo without danger or conflict?

If not, and I just run the enhancement script, is telnet already built-in with a hacked prom or must I first copy that over? What enhancement-related files from the zipper need to be copied over and where should they go?

Is there any changes to the enhancement script or the hacks themselves that need to be modified for a non-dtivo (i.e. sa tivo s2 540x)?

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

You need to do two things before running the enhancement script. One is to create/modify an author file to establish either a telnet session or enable serial bash. The author file will also need to set up environmental variables. Several examples floating around. The second thing is to install the tivo utilities from my signature.


----------



## rbautch

GaryD9 said:


> zipper'ing an HR10-250 (HD D*Tivo):
> 
> I see that the superpatch isn't applied on these boxes... does that mean that the streams recorded on this box are still encrypted?
> 
> What "features" of the various zipper scripts are unavailable on the HR10-250 at this time?
> 
> (Tried the zipper page and the wiki, but the only specifics I found were the inability to use 802.11b adapters.)
> 
> Disclaimer: This post in no way references the usefullness of unencrypted streams, nor the use of utilities such as mfs_ftp, etc.
> 
> Take care
> Gary


Since the supepatch is not made to run on an HR10-250, individual tivoapp patches are applied one by one. As you run tweak.sh, you'll see output messages like "enabling 30-sec skip.." or "disabling encryption...". Every feature except HMO and MRV are available for the HR10-250. If you have 6.3x software, then HMO is also available.


----------



## enliteneer

> You need to do two things before running the enhancement script. One is to create/modify an author file to establish either a telnet session or enable serial bash. The author file will also need to set up environmental variables. Several examples floating around. The second thing is to install the tivo utilities from my signature.


So to add the new author file, Im assuming an ftp server is running as part of the standard tivo software? If not, and its not present like telnet and serial, how do I get that file in there to begin with?

Also, when copying over the tivo2 utilities and tweak enhancement script, do I need to put them in any particular location?


----------



## dbolck

When I originally zippered my tivo I set it to start each show two minutes early and end two minutes late, I have since realized that this is a bad idea. How can I undo it?


----------



## temp357

enliteneer said:


> So to add the new author file, Im assuming an ftp server is running as part of the standard tivo software? If not, and its not present like telnet and serial, how do I get that file in there to begin with?
> 
> Also, when copying over the tivo2 utilities and tweak enhancement script, do I need to put them in any particular location?


Yes,
A the zipper installs tivoftpd as part of it's installation which allows you to upload additioanl hacks. The zipper also copies over the tweak script to your tivo and tells you where to run it from. You may want to take some time to read the instructions for zipper.


----------



## temp357

dbolck said:


> When I originally zippered my tivo I set it to start each show two minutes early and end two minutes late, I have since realized that this is a bad idea. How can I undo it?


Edit your rc.sysinit.author file and comment out the line that says staring endpad plus by putting a # in front of it.


----------



## Bluewookie

Bluewookie said:


> So what do you think my options are at this point? Serial cable or nothing? Everything but networking is good at this point. I know I can run "the zipper" again without redoing the entire install, but I don't know that it'll make any difference.


I hate to be a pain, but is it worthwhile to get the serial cable or am I SOL?

Quick backstory: I created a zipper cd on friday, loaded up my new WD 320gb drive in my HDVR2. Everything was good, but the IP address I assigned is not reachable. I'm not a total newbie when it comes to this stuff, but I'm stuck in this instance. Iput the drive back in my pc, and checked the author file, the IP and router addresses I assigned are in there correctly.


----------



## parksj1

Is there any way to modify the either the the network.tcl or rc.sysinit.author file to allow DHCP? I figured I would try this as a last resort.


----------



## codespy

I have finally Zippered a drive and do not have networking set up yet (due to small children to parent). I Did a C/D to get rid of the Error 51. I have picture and increased recording capacity and all is good.

My question is- is the phone line still disabled after a C/D? In other words, even with a C/D everything, I will not get the call home nag after 30 days, correct? I Searched for hours in the thread and could not find the answer. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JWThiers

Bluewookie said:


> I hate to be a pain, but is it worthwhile to get the serial cable or am I SOL?
> 
> Quick backstory: I created a zipper cd on friday, loaded up my new WD 320gb drive in my HDVR2. Everything was good, but the IP address I assigned is not reachable. I'm not a total newbie when it comes to this stuff, but I'm stuck in this instance. Iput the drive back in my pc, and checked the author file, the IP and router addresses I assigned are in there correctly.


Having a serial cable is ALWAYS a good idea. If it will help in your particular problem. Lets just say MOST (95+% and I am tempted to say all) of networking problems can be fixed with a serial cable.


----------



## dswallow

dbolck said:


> When I originally zippered my tivo I set it to start each show two minutes early and end two minutes late, I have since realized that this is a bad idea. How can I undo it?


Why do you think it's a bad idea? It's a method to extend the recording time before and after a scheduled recording if and only if it doesn't interfere with other scheduled recordings. Much like suggestions, it'll either be helpful or neutral. It should never do you harm.


----------



## JWThiers

codespy said:


> I have finally Zippered a drive and do not have networking set up yet (due to small children to parent). I Did a C/D to get rid of the Error 51. I have picture and increased recording capacity and all is good.
> 
> My question is- is the phone line still disabled after a C/D? In other words, even with a C/D everything, I will not get the call home nag after 30 days, correct? I Searched for hours in the thread and could not find the answer. Thanks in advance for the help.


I'm pretty sure a Clear Delete Everything wipes your network info.


----------



## codespy

I realize networking is gone, just wondering if phone line remains disabled (fakecall).


----------



## GaryD9

Something useful for the WIKI...

Getting mfs_ftp working properly installed to /enhancements/varhacks is annoying due to the cache subdirectory being located on a ro filesystem (after a reboot, / is mounted ro)

If there's already a solution in place for 'fixing' this, then please note it someplace on the wiki. If not, here's what I did:

... install mfs_ftp in /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp

Type the following bash commands (anything after a # is a comment)

mkdir /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp_cache
# get the scripts to create the /var/mfs_ftp_cache directory...
/enchancements/var-symlinks.sh
# this will create a real directory called /var/mfs_ftp_cache
# on a normally rw filesystem.. link the cache directory to it..
cd /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp
rm -rf cache
ln -s /var/mfs_ftp_cache cache
# get rid of /var/mfs_ftp to recreate with the cache line
cd /var
rm -rf mfs_ftp
/enhancements/var-symlinks.sh


And now after tivo reboots or you manually remount / as ro, mfs_ftp will be able to actually create files in /var/mfs_ftp/cache

Disclaimer: This message mentions a utility called mfs_ftp which needs read-write access to a subdirectory called 'cache.' The actual use and purpose of this utility is a subject which probably shouldn't be discussed on this forum.


BTW Russ - how are things going? I notice that you haven't visited my linux box since Feb of 2006. Was there a problem with it?

Take care
Gary


----------



## CopyCat

PJO1966 said:


> I'm surprised too. I usually get updates the first week they're released. This info hasn't changed:
> 
> I'm currently running 3.1 and have no desire to go to 6.3a.


From what I am hearing 6.3b is not in the stream

Check some other sites for the actual slices and how to move them to your DVR


----------



## titanikusa

I will go the wired route but which adaptor? Reading through this forum and the Wiki, it looks like the best adaptors are not easily found anymore. Can anyone recommend a good wired adaptor that I can still find?



JWThiers said:


> Been There, Done That.
> 
> Personal Opinion, I would get a wired adapter. Its tons faster. If you NEED wireless for SAF (Spouse Approval Factor) get a bridgeable wireless router and wireless access points. This will also be faster because the USB 802.11 network adapters that are compatible are B adapters. With a bridge setup you will get G speeds.


----------



## Lord Vader

The popular Netgear FA120 IS available on ebay, and in ample quantities.


----------



## dbolck

dswallow said:


> Why do you think it's a bad idea? It's a method to extend the recording time before and after a scheduled recording if and only if it doesn't interfere with other scheduled recordings. Much like suggestions, it'll either be helpful or neutral. It should never do you harm.


Oh, I didn't know it wouldn't do it if there was a conflict.

Thanx


----------



## dswallow

dbolck said:


> Oh, I didn't know it wouldn't do it if there was a conflict.


That's the entire point of EndPad/EndPadPlus (versus using the built-in padding specifications you can set when creating a recording through the normal TiVo interface which would potentially create recording conflicts).

Perhaps you were reading something that talked about the normal padding methodology, not the EndPad/EndPadPlus padding.


----------



## code4code5

I know that the Linksys WUSB45GC is not listed as supported, but I saw one person post that it worked. Mine is not, and I'm wondering what it would take to get the Tivo to recognize it. Is it even possible?


----------



## ForrestB

>>Linksys WUSB45GC

No 802.11g USB wireless adapters are compatable with Zippered Tivo's


----------



## codespy

Anyone have any Ideas how to handle this:

Zippered 2 HDVR's and all is good except being able to record, etc. It needs a phone call to the mothership. Info says DVR service is active, but did not get a service download last night at 2:00am. Did a ext. 721 to DTV and getting my locals as well. Service connection failed as well.

I do not have networking capabilities yet- Had to do a C/D to get out of the hardware error 51. The initial call after entering area code fails to negotiate with DTV, thus unable to get dial in numbers. The phone line is working fine on both units.

Do I need to re-zipper these and do something different? Thanks for the help.

Going to Florida in 2 days, hopefully with these units.


----------



## temp357

Lord Vader said:


> The popular Netgear FA120 IS available on ebay, and in ample quantities.


Yeah,
Except that i don't know that it's worth $40! <ouch>


----------



## temp357

codespy said:


> Anyone have any Ideas how to handle this:
> 
> Zippered 2 HDVR's and all is good except being able to record, etc. It needs a phone call to the mothership. Info says DVR service is active, but did not get a service download last night at 2:00am. Did a ext. 721 to DTV and getting my locals as well. Service connection failed as well.
> 
> I do not have networking capabilities yet- Had to do a C/D to get out of the hardware error 51. The initial call after entering area code fails to negotiate with DTV, thus unable to get dial in numbers. The phone line is working fine on both units.
> 
> Do I need to re-zipper these and do something different? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Going to Florida in 2 days, hopefully with these units.


You need to rezipper the drive to get the networking working and run tweak.sh via telnet.

Or

You can do a CDE and reactive the DVR via phone, but it will mess up all of your zipper install. You'll have to rezipper the drive. You many want to change the dial in numbers, sometimes one or two don't work very well.


----------



## PJO1966

CopyCat said:


> From what I am hearing 6.3b is not in the stream
> 
> Check some other sites for the actual slices and how to move them to your DVR


I know. I've had the slices sitting on my pc for weeks. I had heard that by forcing the HR10 to upgrade to 6.3b will cause issues if it's not supposed to be upgraded yet. I've also read that 6.3b is having problems all of its own. I think I'll be sticking with 3.1 for a while.


----------



## CopyCat

PJO1966 said:


> I know. I've had the slices sitting on my pc for weeks. I had heard that by forcing the HR10 to upgrade to 6.3b will cause issues if it's not supposed to be upgraded yet. I've also read that 6.3b is having problems all of its own. I think I'll be sticking with 3.1 for a while.


I took the leap and ran the slicer, now I have a network veggie......  everything works and recordings are fine, just no way to FTP, mfs_ftp or run Tivowebplus. I will reload my 3.1 image and zipper it and wait. I had all the IP addresses right and can get in via serial cable and see it doing it's thing, but no bash. Funny thing was when it booted I got the Loading new firmware, this might take an hour prompt so I suspect something was wrong with the 6.3b slices I had, maybe I should have loaded 6.3a first and then 6.3b. Any comments or suggestions ?


----------



## Lord Vader

Welcome to the club, copycat. I went from 6.3a to 6.3b and lost ALL connectivity. I ended up reimaging 3.1.5f and upgraded to 6.3a, where I'll stay until further notice.


----------



## DarthOverlord

CopyCat said:


> I took the leap and ran the slicer, now I have a network veggie......  everything works and recordings are fine, just no way to FTP, mfs_ftp or run Tivowebplus. I will reload my 3.1 image and zipper it and wait. I had all the IP addresses right and can get in via serial cable and see it doing it's thing, but no bash. Funny thing was when it booted I got the Loading new firmware, this might take an hour prompt so I suspect something was wrong with the 6.3b slices I had, maybe I should have loaded 6.3a first and then 6.3b. Any comments or suggestions ?


Did you use the tar version of the slices or the zipped version?

I ended up doing it this way:

*Upgrading 3.15f To 6.3b Without Using The Slicer And With Some Hacks To Start.
*
Step 1  Took a blank 250 GB Seagate Drive and ran the Zipper to restore the 3.15f image I made from my original HR10-250 drive.

Step 2  Ran the Zipper to apply the hacked kernel and set up networking. Reinstalled drive into HR10-250. It ran through the setup, rebooted partially into satellite scan, then went through the normal startup process.

Step 3  Telnet into Tivo. Use SmartFTP to install slices obtained here - http://www.jeanandrick.com/tivofiles. Thanks *sk33t3r*. Upload slices to var/packages using SmartFTP.

Go into telnet. Run 


PHP:


mount -o remount,rw /dev/hdax

(where x is either 7 or 4), use the command 


PHP:


bootpage p

to figure it out which is the active partition.

Step 4  Make sure you are in the /var/packages directory and enter 


PHP:


dbload *.slice

Now wait about ten minutes for the slices to be put together. Then enter:


PHP:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

I then followed *rbautch*s recommendations:



rbautch said:


> Well, it's official. Those of us with HR10-250's running painfully slow 3.1 software will finally get the upgrade to 6.3. The new release is being discussed here (thanks, Earl!). If you have a hacked HR10-250, and want to keep it hacked, here are a few options for you.
> 
> *Option 1.* Take the upgrade, let it overwrite your hacks, and then re-hack it at a later time. There's two things you need to do in preparation for the upgrade. The first is to edit your author file to remove the following lines:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> Then type the following command at the bash prompt to modify your bootpage to allow the upgrade:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda
> 
> where X is your root filesystem partition (either 4 or 7). Make sure you get this right or your Tivo wont boot. After you get the upgrade, pull the drive and hack it.


This next part I have to give credit to *kehrli* from DVR ground where you play.

 Edit /tvbin/installSw.itcl and find


PHP:


exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout

change it to 


PHP:


exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout

A few lines further down, find reboot
change that to exit 0
The first change is needed or the script will not run to completion. The 2nd change prevents the reboot from occurring so we can install our hacks in the new root artition.
 Run bootpage -p. This will give you where your current root partition is located. It should be either /dev/hda7 or /dev/hda4. TiVo uses two pairs of partitions for loading its software. One pair is active with the current software version. Then if you upgrade your software, it'll get loaded to the other pair, and then that pair becomes active. The bootpage command will tell you which drive partition is being used for the TiVo's file system root. If you then run bootpage -b it will tell you the current boot partition (the partition where your Linux kernel lives). The pairs are set up as one of the following: root=/dev/hda7 boot=/dev/hda6 OR root=/dev/hda4 boot=/dev/hda3. Write down the results from the bootpage command. You MUST know your root and boot partitions prior to proceeding. You must not get these wrong. Some rare bootpage documentation is supplied at the bottom of this document.
 Run installSw.itcl 6.3b-01-2-357. This should run to completion and not leave you with error messages, telling you which files and line numbers had the errors. If you get errors, one of the earlier steps is wrong and you'll need to find and fix it. Not well: the software version number in the command above may be slightly different. Get the exact string to enter by using echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

This last part also took about ten minutes. I then proceeded to reboot my HR10-250, since I was not trying to keep any hacks.

The HR10-250, went through a semi-long update about 30 minutes or so. Viola, I now had an update system with 6.3b running. Beautiful folders, ahhhh!!!!

Step 5  Replacing the virgin 6.3b kernel with the hacked kernel.

I basically took the drive out and ran the zipper again. I used the device code 101 instead of 357. This allowed the installation of the hacks for the 6.2 kernel instead of 3.15.

Everything ran to completion and I reinserted the drive back into the tivo. The tivo reboot twice and then I was able to telnet in and everything was working.

Now I ran the rbautch enhancement scripts


PHP:


/hacks/tweaks.sh

After this, I rebooted. Installed TivoWebPlus 1.4 (Credit - *falcontx*)

Make the system writeable



PHP:


rw

Stop any running TivoWeb service (go into TWP and stop the server)



PHP:


cd /var/hack
 tar xvzf tivowebplus-beta-070108.tgz
 cd TivoWebPlus
 ./tivoweb

I then editted /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author so that the new version of TWP will start up automatically after a reboot:

Find:



PHP:


# Start TiVoWeb
 /hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &

Replace that with:


PHP:


# Start TiVoWeb
 # /hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &
 # Start TivoWebPlus
 /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb &

Reboot

Next I disabled encryption, added backdoors, 30 second skip and HMO/HME. (credit to *DSmooth* & *YogSothoth*)

Back up tivoapp and patch it



PHP:


mount -o remount,rw /
 cd /tvbin
 cp -p tivoapp tivoapp.good
 mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp
 cp -p tivoapp.good tivoapp
 echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412
 echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220
 echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900
 echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
 echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
 echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672
 chmod 755 tivoapp
 ro
 reboot

Now I have a hacked HR10-250 running 6.3b upgraded from 3.15f without using the slicer.

Good luck.

Special Thanks to rbautch and dswallow for the help during my troubleshooting!!!


----------



## JWThiers

GaryD9 said:


> Something useful for the WIKI...
> 
> Getting mfs_ftp working properly installed to /enhancements/varhacks is annoying due to the cache subdirectory being located on a ro filesystem (after a reboot, / is mounted ro)
> 
> If there's already a solution in place for 'fixing' this, then please note it someplace on the wiki. If not, here's what I did:
> 
> ... install mfs_ftp in /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp
> 
> Type the following bash commands (anything after a # is a comment)
> 
> mkdir /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp_cache
> # get the scripts to create the /var/mfs_ftp_cache directory...
> /enchancements/var-symlinks.sh
> # this will create a real directory called /var/mfs_ftp_cache
> # on a normally rw filesystem.. link the cache directory to it..
> cd /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp
> rm -rf cache
> ln -s /var/mfs_ftp_cache cache
> # get rid of /var/mfs_ftp to recreate with the cache line
> cd /var
> rm -rf mfs_ftp
> /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
> 
> And now after tivo reboots or you manually remount / as ro, mfs_ftp will be able to actually create files in /var/mfs_ftp/cache
> 
> Disclaimer: This message mentions a utility called mfs_ftp which needs read-write access to a subdirectory called 'cache.' The actual use and purpose of this utility is a subject which probably shouldn't be discussed on this forum.
> 
> BTW Russ - how are things going? I notice that you haven't visited my linux box since Feb of 2006. Was there a problem with it?
> 
> Take care
> Gary


You know the whole purpose of a wiki is for the users to edit it. So please feel free to add to it


----------



## GaryD9

JWThiers said:


> You know the whole purpose of a wiki is for the users to edit it. So please feel free to add to it


Yes, but then I'd actually have to check for typo's, accuracy, etc.  As well, by posting a "here's what I did" message here, I don't feel responsible for anyone elses machine. If I posted it as a wiki "how to", then the weight of the world might come crashing down on my shoulders.


----------



## JWThiers

GaryD9 said:


> Yes, but then I'd actually have to check for typo's, accuracy, etc.  As well, by posting a "here's what I did" message here, I don't feel responsible for anyone elses machine. If I posted it as a wiki "how to", then the weight of the world might come crashing down on my shoulders.


So your saying that your post here was mistyped and inaccurate???   

Oe even worse because I posted at the wiki the world is on my shoulders    ???


----------



## willardcpa

JWThiers said:


> ....Oe even worse because I posted at the wiki the world is on my shoulders    ???


I think I saw once that in some Eastern cultures if you save someones life then you have to take care of them from then on out. 

Note to self, JWThiers spells "or" "Oe", so don't follow his recomendations verbatim.


----------



## ruexp67

How does saving ones life and saving ones Tivo relate?


----------



## CopyCat

DarthOverlord, 
Since my box now has 6.3b on it I should be able to start at step 5 and follow your advice to rehack back to where I was before 6.3b took everything off, correct ?

Step 5  Replacing the virgin 6.3b kernel with the hacked kernel.


----------



## DarthOverlord

CopyCat said:


> DarthOverlord,
> Since my box now has 6.3b on it I should be able to start at step 5 and follow your advice to rehack back to where I was before 6.3b took everything off, correct ?
> 
> Step 5  Replacing the virgin 6.3b kernel with the hacked kernel.


Yes, I would start with removing the drive and start the zipper process. Run that on the pc and then replace the drive back in the Tivo.

Good luck.


----------



## toohip

DarthOverlord, 


What other lines did you have to edit from your author file after it was zippered? 

ismods stuff? deleted? 

netconfigure added? 

Can you please post your author file?

When you run the tweak script what options did you choose no for? TivoWeb for sure since it is an older version not compatible with 6.3. What else? 


Thanks


----------



## slacker9876

Even though I do not think it is.

My drive in my HDVR2 imploded today, I know bummer for me. So I just wanted to get it running again and decided to use the factory drive (40GB). Since I misplaced the files I purchased (again) both the InstantCake Image and PTVLBA 4.04DD. Spent my 20 bucks an said let's go ... All is well until it gets to copying hack to tivo drive. It appears to complete but states "cp read error: Input/Output Error"

First off I assume my media, burnt a new CD, same prob. SO I site the disk, nope, even on another 40GB disk I get the same error at the same spot.

Soooooo, I try it in the TiVo anyway, all goes well, "Preparing to update..." reboots by itself, comes up to Ch 201 AND my USB200M Adapter is illuminated, all three lights.

telnet -t vt100 192.168.15.15 ... no dice

So the question, is this the newest release or something I put the FUBAR too?


----------



## DarthOverlord

toohip said:


> DarthOverlord,
> 
> What other lines did you have to edit from your author file after it was zippered?
> 
> ismods stuff? deleted?
> 
> netconfigure added?
> 
> Can you please post your author file?
> 
> When you run the tweak script what options did you choose no for? TivoWeb for sure since it is an older version not compatible with 6.3. What else?
> 
> Thanks


I did not edit anything else out of my author file. I will post it when I get home.

I actually did install TWP 1.3 and then replaced it with the var/hack version.


----------



## JWThiers

willardcpa said:


> I think I saw once that in some Eastern cultures if you save someones life then you have to take care of them from then on out.
> 
> Note to self, JWThiers spells "or" "Oe", so don't follow his recomendations verbatim.


sorry, fat fingers.


----------



## disker72

slacker9876 said:


> Even though I do not think it is.
> 
> My drive in my HDVR2 imploded today, I know bummer for me. So I just wanted to get it running again and decided to use the factory drive (40GB). Since I misplaced the files I purchased (again) both the InstantCake Image and PTVLBA 4.04DD. Spent my 20 bucks an said let's go ... All is well until it gets to copying hack to tivo drive. It appears to complete but states "cp read error: Input/Output Error"
> 
> First off I assume my media, burnt a new CD, same prob. SO I site the disk, nope, even on another 40GB disk I get the same error at the same spot.
> 
> Soooooo, I try it in the TiVo anyway, all goes well, "Preparing to update..." reboots by itself, comes up to Ch 201 AND my USB200M Adapter is illuminated, all three lights.
> 
> telnet -t vt100 192.168.15.15 ... no dice
> 
> So the question, is this the newest release or something I put the FUBAR too?


I also am having this same problem! I just downloaded the zipper, and the LBA48 iso and the other needed progs and compiled my iso with all the latest of each. I have no telnet nor serial connections to continue the instalation once the drive is back in my TIVO.

Is this something maybe with the current release of the zipper perhaps???

All help welcome.

BTW: Many praises to those involved with these fine progs!!!!

DSR704 6.2 - waiting to complete zippering.


----------



## slacker9876

disker72 said:


> I also am having this same problem! I just downloaded the zipper, and the LBA48 iso and the other needed progs and compiled my iso with all the latest of each. I have no telnet nor serial connections to continue the instalation once the drive is back in my TIVO.
> 
> Is this something maybe with the current release of the zipper perhaps???
> 
> All help welcome.
> 
> BTW: Many praises to those involved with these fine progs!!!!
> 
> DSR704 6.2 - waiting to complete zippering.


 Must be a code prob. These folks are good and I imagine we'll be fixed pretty quick.


----------



## disker72

slacker9876 said:


> Must be a code prob. These folks are good and I imagine we'll be fixed pretty quick.


Yeah, from what I've been reading these folks are VERY knowledgeble! I will wait patiently for a solution as one is bound to be found sooner or later.

In the meantime, can anyone recomend a link on how to enable serial bash on a 6.2 tivo? Everything I find references the sleeper.iso but then I read elsewhere not to use it (can't even find it it seems anyway) because it is buggy.

I'm not very knowledgeble about linux, but am not a computer n00b, just linux challenged. 

Once again - many thanks to everyone providing such great knowledge!


----------



## temp357

Anyone know the bootpage command to reset the console settings back to factory default?

Does this look right? How do I know if I'm currently booting off of hda4? What's the two for before the port speed?

bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,9600 upgradesoftware=false" -C /dev/hda

Can someone that has a zippered drive for an hr10 and a working serial console let me know what their bootpage settings are? You should be able to pull it up using the following command...

/sbin/bootpage -p /dev/hda


----------



## tonyt78

Got a sd-dvr40 and imaged a new drive with instant cake and then ran the zipper script. Everything is good except the network connection isn't there. When going through the steps with the zipper script I gave it a valid IP , then the router's IP and the correct SSID. Is there something I'm missing? I loaded a DSR7000 in the same fashion with the image for that unit and the same network adapter(WUSB11 v2.6). It is working like a champ.

Is there and issues with these units and the usb ports not being available? Is there anything I can check to see if something isn't wrking as it should?


Thanks!


----------



## Da Goon

temp357 said:


> Anyone know the bootpage command to reset the console settings back to factory default?


bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4" /dev/hda via telnet session.
Doing this will disable serial console output as well as enable the tivo to upgrade its software on its own.


----------



## disker72

disker72 said:


> Yeah, from what I've been reading these folks are VERY knowledgeble! I will wait patiently for a solution as one is bound to be found sooner or later.
> 
> In the meantime, can anyone recomend a link on how to enable serial bash on a 6.2 tivo? Everything I find references the sleeper.iso but then I read elsewhere not to use it (can't even find it it seems anyway) because it is buggy.
> 
> I'm not very knowledgeble about linux, but am not a computer n00b, just linux challenged.
> 
> Once again - many thanks to everyone providing such great knowledge!


OK - found somewhere to enable BASH - does this help anyone to figure this out?

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x66b/0x400b) is not claimed by any active driver
.

I am using a listed working adapter - Linksys USB100TX


----------



## JHeiderman

I'm pretty sure the current Zipper is not working correctly as well. I am having the exact same issue as everyone previously. On my DSR708 and S4040r Zipper runs, I reinstall the drive but I'm never able to get an IP address. When I connect via console I am able to watch the startup and when it hits my rc.author.sys file it errors out on fakecall.tcl saying it can't locate the file. It also never gets the IP address assigned to it even though I can clearly see it in the rc.author.sys file.

I thought it was me but after checking my Zipper and images and every step along the way the current version just doesn't work.

- J


----------



## disker72

disker72 said:


> OK - found somewhere to enable BASH - does this help anyone to figure this out?
> 
> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x66b/0x400b) is not claimed by any active driver
> .
> 
> I am using a listed working adapter - Linksys USB100TX


After the third try to get the tweak.sh to run in bash - it ran successfully and I now have full network access on my TiVo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOHOO!!!!
*BOWS* Thank you for this excellent script!!!!!! WOOHOO


----------



## titanikusa

So that's the question. Is the Netgear FA120 worth that much? If not, what ethernet adaptor should I get?



temp357 said:


> Yeah,
> Except that i don't know that it's worth $40! <ouch>


----------



## daveo4tivo

HD Direct TiVo & Zipper problems HR-250

I got the 3.1 image from the source listed - did the zipper thing - installed the HD (a brandnew clean HD) and when I install it in the TiVo it boots once - gets to the sat. signal progress screen, reboots, and then reboots forever after that?

never gets to the point that the USB network (linksys) goes live so I can't catch it while it's booting.

anyone have any ideas on how I can diagnose what's going wrong?

thanks,


----------



## temp357

titanikusa said:


> So that's the question. Is the Netgear FA120 worth that much? If not, what ethernet adaptor should I get?


Airlink ASOHOUSB - 13.95 picked one up from my local Frys.


----------



## slacker9876

nudge ... I am still not able to ping my unit, much less telnet. Linksys 200M


----------



## Bluewookie

disker72 said:


> I also am having this same problem! I just downloaded the zipper, and the LBA48 iso and the other needed progs and compiled my iso with all the latest of each. I have no telnet nor serial connections to continue the instalation once the drive is back in my TIVO.
> 
> Is this something maybe with the current release of the zipper perhaps???
> 
> All help welcome.
> 
> BTW: Many praises to those involved with these fine progs!!!!
> 
> DSR704 6.2 - waiting to complete zippering.


Just for the record, I'm having the same problems too. I bought the iso files from dvrupgrade.com last Friday, and tried to update my HDVR2. Experienced all of the same issues noted here, actually I documented them in posts on 1/6/2007.

Just curious, is this an issue with the ISO images from dvrupgrade, with the zipper scripts, or with the superhack scripts? Anyone have an idea?

Hopefully there will be a fix soon.


----------



## disker72

Bluewookie said:


> Just curious, is this an issue with the ISO images from dvrupgrade, with the zipper scripts, or with the superhack scripts? Anyone have an idea?


I don't think it is the superhack since that is ran after you are able to either telnet or BASH.

For those having problems telnetting in, I would definately recommend enableling BASH, plugging in a serial interface and go from there. Enableing BASH is actually VERY simply - IF you have the zipper CD completed. You can do a google search for 'TiVo BASH' and choose the first one. It is listed as "Tivo-PPP (over serial) for Windows 9x - Getting to Bash"

I booted from the zipper CD and followed the BASH instructions from the CD's command line. Once I had the drive back in the TiVo, I differed from the instructions as I used a baud rate of 115200 instead of 9600 and I was not prompted for a password - in fact, from the time the TiVo started booting, I was getting information across the terminal telling me what all it was doing.

The first 2 times I was in BASH the tweak.sh script errored out and the TiVo rebooted. The third time it went through smooth as silk and everything worked properly after that.

I hope this helps some of you out there.


----------



## Bluewookie

disker72 said:


> I don't think it is the superhack since that is ran after you are able to either telnet or BASH.
> 
> For those having problems telnetting in, I would definately recommend enableling BASH, plugging in a serial interface and go from there. Enableing BASH is actually VERY simply - IF you have the zipper CD completed. You can do a google search for 'TiVo BASH' and choose the first one. It is listed as "Tivo-PPP (over serial) for Windows 9x - Getting to Bash"
> 
> I booted from the zipper CD and followed the BASH instructions from the CD's command line. Once I had the drive back in the TiVo, I differed from the instructions as I used a baud rate of 115200 instead of 9600 and I was not prompted for a password - in fact, from the time the TiVo started booting, I was getting information across the terminal telling me what all it was doing.
> 
> The first 2 times I was in BASH the tweak.sh script errored out and the TiVo rebooted. The third time it went through smooth as silk and everything worked properly after that.
> 
> I hope this helps some of you out there.


Thanks for the suggestions.

At this point though, I'm not even sure the hacked kernel is in place. We all are getting the "cp read error: Input/Output Error".

If that is the case, would trying to connect via the serial cable do any good? my serial cable won't be arriving for a few days yet, so I can't really try it out at this point.


----------



## tonyt78

I would definitely say it's the images...I ran an old image on a DSR-7000 w/ my zipper and it was fine. New image for the SD-DVR40 is getting nothing for network connectivity...Wish I had an older 6.2 image for the SD-DVR40 to test this theory with....


----------



## Bluewookie

tonyt78 said:


> I would definitely say it's the images...I ran an old image on a DSR-7000 w/ my zipper and it was fine. New image for the SD-DVR40 is getting nothing for network connectivity...Wish I had an older 6.2 image for the SD-DVR40 to test this theory with....


That would suck, considering I spent $25 at dvrupgrade.com to expedite the process, when I could've just done the Hinsdale process myself. I've been through that process 4 or 5 times. I don't have a 6.2 image though.


----------



## JWThiers

titanikusa said:


> So that's the question. Is the Netgear FA120 worth that much? If not, what ethernet adaptor should I get?


The FA120 is probably the unofficial standard. Yeah I know others work just as well but I don't think I have EVER heard anyone say that they could get it to work flawlessly the first try. And if it ever did it would most certainly be either operator error or a bad adapter. Its rock solid and reliable. That said they are getting more scarce, hence the price premium.

Is it worth it? Thats for you to decide, I have 3 of them.


----------



## slacker9876

I am pretty sure this issue is the zipper script. I am sure because InstantCake works fine and the DDB hacks supplied on the LBA48 disc are fine. Talk about terrible timing, I am sure the creators are at CES and that is why there is no response. LMAO, the last time I tried this there was a zipper script error but I was able to update and proceed.


----------



## disker72

Bluewookie said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> At this point though, I'm not even sure the hacked kernel is in place. We all are getting the "cp read error: Input/Output Error".
> 
> If that is the case, would trying to connect via the serial cable do any good? my serial cable won't be arriving for a few days yet, so I can't really try it out at this point.


It is my understanding that to enable BASH, you don't have to have the kernal in place. So, I would say it is DEFINATELY worth a try. You gain experience either way.


----------



## disker72

Ok - I have spent the last 2 days looking for information on what I can do to fix the issue that I am having.

I can now view pics and play music on my tivo, and running tserver I can see my computer in the NPL, but I;m getting the message that transfers are not enabled when I select it to view the vids I have stored on the computer.

I thought that superhack was supposed to take care of this?

If this is the wrong place to ask, then please point me to a discussion thread that may help if at all possible!

Once again, MANY thanks!


----------



## peiler

Three attempts on the HDVR2 and I am having the same problem as others... I cannot telnet into the unit on _either my Mac or PC (WinXP)_ !

I have tried the zipper 3 times, the first one I realized I did not have the latest and greatest files.... but no dice. I am using the AirlinkASOHOUSB, which has link lights... nothing.

I guess I can park my attempt until the weekend!

Agreed... many, many thank to those involved in the wonderful project! I know it works, my friend has 3 units running already!


----------



## exodus84

Ok so Im a noob but I know my way around these things a bit. I did a text book Zipper install on my Pioneer 810HS and everything came up fine except my brand new network adapter. It's a Linksys USB200M which I just purchased today for this particular job. I plug it in the back of the Tivo and I get no lights but when I plug it into my laptop it works fine. I take a closer look and apparently this thing is version *2.1*! I see in the docs that version 2 is supported in Zipper 1.7 or greater. Anyone else running 2.1 or is there an update I can get or should I just get a whole new adapter? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Da Goon

disker72 said:


> Ok - I have spent the last 2 days looking for information on what I can do to fix the issue that I am having.
> 
> I can now view pics and play music on my tivo, and running tserver I can see my computer in the NPL, but I;m getting the message that transfers are not enabled when I select it to view the vids I have stored on the computer.
> 
> I thought that superhack was supposed to take care of this?
> 
> If this is the wrong place to ask, then please point me to a discussion thread that may help if at all possible!
> 
> Once again, MANY thanks!


There are 2 parts to superpatch (not superhack). One part enables all the functions for MRV and music/photos and the other part names your tivo for recognition on your network. If music/photos works but MRV/tivoserver transfers fail then you'll probably need to run set_mrv_name_67.tcl. Run it from bash or telnet with *./set_mrv_name_67.tcl "yourtivoname"*
Just replace "yourtivoname" with the obvious and leave out the " marks. Or, if you have TivoWebPlus currently running, check to see if you have the MRV module installed as the MRV button at the top. You can name your tivo that way as well. Afterwards reboot and you should be fine.

-edit -just checked the enhancement script thread and the MRV module in TWP is included, so that would probably be your best/easiest route.


----------



## disker72

Da Goon said:


> If music/photos works but MRV/tivoserver transfers fail then you'll probably need to run set_mrv_name_67.tcl. Run it from bash or telnet with ./set_mrv_name_67.tcl "yourtivoname"QUOTE]
> 
> I tried running the ./set_mrv_name_67.tcl DTiVo (DTiVo is the name I want for my unit) and I get many lines of the following error:
> 
> ...
> Echoplex error, expected 0xA got 0x3A!
> Echoplex error, expected 0xA got 0x30!
> Echoplex error, expected 0xA got 0x32!
> Echoplex error, expected 0xA got 0x30!
> Echoplex error, expected 0xA got 0x30!
> ...
> Unable to get crypto chip's attention!
> while executing
> "exec /tvbin/crypto -x -gek"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec /tvbin/crypto -x -gek"
> (file "./set_mrv_name_67.tcl" line 32)
> 
> Is there something else I may need to do to get this working right?
> 
> MANY thanks!


----------



## Bluewookie

Are older versions of The Zipper available for download anywhere. 

If indeed the recent number of problems with SD-DVR40 and HDVR2 upgrades are related to the latest version of Zipper, I was thinking it might be useful to try a previous version?


----------



## rbautch

Bluewookie said:


> Are older versions of The Zipper available for download anywhere.
> 
> If indeed the recent number of problems with SD-DVR40 and HDVR2 upgrades are related to the latest version of Zipper, I was thinking it might be useful to try a previous version?


There are very little differences between the current version and past versions, just more people using it, and more people posting their issues. I'm not posting old versions because there's no way I want to be supporting 10 different versions. Most issues are related to people not following directions, trying to cut corners, using the wrong adapter, or something specific to their setup that would manifest itself regardless of which version you're using.


----------



## rbautch

exodus84 said:


> Ok so Im a noob but I know my way around these things a bit. I did a text book Zipper install on my Pioneer 810HS and everything came up fine except my brand new network adapter. It's a Linksys USB200M which I just purchased today for this particular job. I plug it in the back of the Tivo and I get no lights but when I plug it into my laptop it works fine. I take a closer look and apparently this thing is version *2.1*! I see in the docs that version 2 is supported in Zipper 1.7 or greater. Anyone else running 2.1 or is there an update I can get or should I just get a whole new adapter? Thanks for the help!


The Zipper does not support version 2.1. Check the list referenced in the instructions.


----------



## Gargoyle557

rbautch said:


> The Zipper does not support version 2.1. Check the list referenced in the instructions.


Both my Hughes boxes (SD-DVR40 and SD-DVR80) are using the Zipper and USB200M v2.1 adaptors.... After zippering the drives, I installed the drives back into the units, hooked everything up, and had network access without any trouble.


----------



## rbautch

GaryD9 said:


> BTW Russ - how are things going? I notice that you haven't visited my linux box since Feb of 2006. Was there a problem with it?
> 
> Take care
> Gary


I've set up my own cross compiler in Cygwin, and have been cross compiling like a madman (see my tivotools disto in my sig). Many thanks to you for getting me started on the whole thing. Please keep my login active - I may try it for some stubborn utils that wont compile for me.


----------



## rbautch

dswallow said:


> Even I would like to know why it is unable to dial out. All 3 of my HR10-250's currently reboot if I try to initiate a daily call (with a few errors reported in the kernel log related to it). What is it that has been done/modified that causes this behavior? What can be done to undo them to ensure everything otherwise is functioning OK? Technically I would think a daily call should function, even if it's not necessary.


The Zipper doesn't do anything to disable the ability to call out. Could this be the problem?


----------



## Bluewookie

rbautch said:


> There are very little differences between the current version and past versions, just more people using it, and more people posting their issues. I'm not posting old versions because there's no way I want to be supporting 10 different versions. Most issues are related to people not following directions, trying to cut corners, using the wrong adapter, or something specific to their setup that would manifest itself regardless of which version you're using.


I appreciate you taking the time to answer. Maybe you can help me with my problem, or at least help me identify the problem.

I'm not a total noobie. I've done several Hinsdale upgrades before, along with a bit of Buffalo Linkstation hacking, so I think I'm ok at following directions, etc...

Anyway, here's the story.

Last Friday I purchased ISO images for my SD-DVR40, both the instant cake and the enhanced lba48.

I also downloaded the latest Zipper archive, along with the latest Superpatch archive.

I'm trying to install a new WD3200JB drive, and I'm also using a D-Link DUB-E100 usb network adapter.

I followed all of the instruction to create the Zipper CD.

I followed all of the instructions while running the Zipper CD.

The installation went without a hitch, until I reached the Zipper part of the install. A recap of what I saw at that point is as follows

Copying busybox
Disabling firewall
copy author file
copy hacks to to drive
cp: read error: input/output error
.
.
.
gunzip: /tivo/hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: unexpected end of file
.
.
.
a few lines later it said the updates were successful, and time to put the drive in my tivo​
After I put the drive back into my D*Tivo, I had 2 green lights on my network adaptor, but couldn't reach the IP address I assigned by telnet or even ping.

I took the drive back out, mounted it again, and made sure the ip address and router address were correct in the author file. Put it back into the Tivo, still no luck.

For good measure, I took the drive out and repeated the entire installation, but still had the same problems.

Other than not having networking, my Tivo is up and running. I just got my paws on a serial cable today, so maybe that's the next step.

So, any advice would be appreciated at this point.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rbautch

slacker9876 said:


> I am pretty sure this issue is the zipper script. I am sure because InstantCake works fine and the DDB hacks supplied on the LBA48 disc are fine. Talk about terrible timing, I am sure the creators are at CES and that is why there is no response. LMAO, the last time I tried this there was a zipper script error but I was able to update and proceed.


Please don't spread misinformation. You have no clue what is causing this guy's error. Just because there was a typo in the script a few months ago that last lasted a total of 5 hours, doesn't mean that every other problem users experience is caused by same thing. Quite the opposite in fact. Over 90,000 people have downloaded the Zipper so far, and several new users run the script every day. Unless every user is experiencing the exact same error, it's pretty obvious the problem is not the script. I find it insulting when users throw up their hands and blame the script without any knowledge of what's really going on.

Regarding the input/output error, try rebooting your PC after the tivo image is installed. You could also try using it on a different PC. I just ran a fresh copy of the Zipper, and it worked flawlessly, of course.


----------



## Bluewookie

rbautch said:


> Regarding the input/output error, try rebooting your PC after the tivo image is installed. You could also try using it on a different PC. I just ran a fresh copy of the Zipper, and it worked flawlessly, of course.


Forgot to mention that I also re-mounted the drive, skipped the image restoration part, and just ran the zipper script. I still had the same errors in the attempt.


----------



## GaryD9

rbautch said:


> I've set up my own cross compiler in Cygwin, and have been cross compiling like a madman (see my tivotools disto in my sig). Many thanks to you for getting me started on the whole thing. Please keep my login active - I may try it for some stubborn utils that wont compile for me.


No problem on the account... It might also be useful as a source of updated source... I tend to keep those distfiles pretty up to date..


----------



## dswallow

rbautch said:


> The Zipper doesn't do anything to disable the ability to call out. Could this be the problem?


Yep, it was a damn annoying one at that. It actually didn't even work on any of my HR10-250's. Even upgraded it to the latest version, tried various debugging things, etc. Since it never worked, I just removed it rather than trying some of the workarounds I saw to allow the call. But what was just plain really annoying was how I wasn't trying to have it call out and use the phone -- it doesn't do that now, it uses the network. But even using the network, NCIDD prevents something from happening to initiate the "call."

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4763556#post4763556


----------



## CopyCat

bash-2.02# /hacks/tweak.sh

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
--00:55:08-- http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz
=> `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz'
Resolving www.mastersav.com... 69.90.236.30
Connecting to www.mastersav.com|69.90.236.30|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response...

Been sitting in this mode for hours, any idea why ?


----------



## Lord Vader

Try ftping the rbautch file directly to your TIVO, then rerun the ehancement script. See if that helps.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> ... I find it insulting when users throw up their hands and blame the script without any knowledge of what's really going on...


Folks, please don't bite the hand that feeds us.  If you're having trouble read, search, then ask questions. :up:


----------



## RobD

Bluewookie said:


> I appreciate you taking the time to answer. Maybe you can help me with my problem, or at least help me identify the problem.


Regarding these read/write errors you get, see the posts in this thread that were around the middle of December 2006. I was getting these same errors, and it makes the network stuff fail because the rbautch_files.tgz file doesn't get unarchived.

What I discovered is that it wasn't corrupt files, but the way I burned the Zipper CD. If I used Nero 7 on my laptop, it didn't work. Using the same source files, if I used Sonic DVD to burn it (and I think Nero 6) it worked OK.

I think the Zipper script is good, it's something in burning the ISO.

Now, my issue with the Zipper 2.6 script is that I answered "Yes" to removing the Showcase and the Music options from the menu, and they didn't remove on the two HDVR2s that I have done so far. I still have a 3rd to do, but I suspect it won't work there as well. Any ideas????


----------



## tonyt78

Ok so I have the latest of all the files and I followed the directions to the T for my SD-DVR40. No luck with getting the Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 adapter to work. I'm using the same adapter for my DSR7000, so I tried using it...no dice. I'm positive I followed the directions, but it's just not coming up...please if anyone has a solution I would really appreciate it. THANKS!

P.S. Not sure if this makes a difference, but the image I downloaded from DVRUpgrade shows my system as a HDVR2 in the System Information. Could this be the issue?


----------



## Bluewookie

RobD said:


> Regarding these read/write errors you get, see the posts in this thread that were around the middle of December 2006. I was getting these same errors, and it makes the network stuff fail because the rbautch_files.tgz file doesn't get unarchived.
> 
> What I discovered is that it wasn't corrupt files, but the way I burned the Zipper CD. If I used Nero 7 on my laptop, it didn't work. Using the same source files, if I used Sonic DVD to burn it (and I think Nero 6) it worked OK.
> 
> I think the Zipper script is good, it's something in burning the ISO.


I used ImgBurn to burn my ISO. What exactly do you mean when you say that "the rbautch_files.tgz doesn't get unarchived"?

If I put that cd in my machine, I can open the "rbautch_files.tgz" from the cd using WinRar with no issues. I can also test and extract it without any issues.


----------



## tonyt78

Ihave the old zipper which I have used on another box and has wored but not for the SD-DVR40 I have...I would like to get an older image to try myself...


----------



## slacker9876

rbautch said:


> Please don't spread misinformation. You have no clue what is causing this guy's error. Just because there was a typo in the script a few months ago that last lasted a total of 5 hours, doesn't mean that every other problem users experience is caused by same thing. Quite the opposite in fact. Over 90,000 people have downloaded the Zipper so far, and several new users run the script every day. Unless every user is experiencing the exact same error, it's pretty obvious the problem is not the script. I find it insulting when users throw up their hands and blame the script without any knowledge of what's really going on.
> 
> Regarding the input/output error, try rebooting your PC after the tivo image is installed. You could also try using it on a different PC. I just ran a fresh copy of the Zipper, and it worked flawlessly, of course.


 I am not spreading misinformation, I am experiencing this problem, others have the exact same issue, 5 of us if you count. I ran InstantCake if ran fine and flawlessly, I also ran the DDB scripts, also flawlessly. The constant point of failure for all of us today is the zipper script.

Personally I was done waiting and I just did it on my own. Your script is still broken.


----------



## CopyCat

Lord Vader said:


> Try ftping the rbautch file directly to your TIVO, then rerun the ehancement script. See if that helps.


 :up: 
That worked fine, wonder why a tweak_uninstall.sh and then a tweak.sh would stall when downloading. Thanks for the tip, I should have remembered that


----------



## JWThiers

CopyCat said:


> :up:
> That worked fine, wonder why a tweak_uninstall.sh and then a tweak.sh would stall when downloading. Thanks for the tip, I should have remembered that


If it stalled when Downloading(i.e. started and then would not complete) could be network traffic, noisy connection, any number of issues (at either end). If never starts and and you get an error message that says something about not being able to resolve a DNS address, you most likely have a network configuration issue on your tivo.


----------



## buzzyng

I just replaced my original drive in HDVR2 with a DB35 160Gb. Used mfs and everything is great. Then, I burned the zipper CD, follow instructions and now during the process, it shows:
*
 hacked kernel not found on zipper cd*

and now is sitting at the prompt. It was trying to copy files from /cdrom/S2_kernels/... but that directory is not located on the CD. I assume this is because I'm using an imagefile as I;m just trying to zipper existing Tivo drive. Searched for this and could only find one person with the error but the problem wasn't resolved as I could tell. I don't want to reboot yet as not sure what I should do next. I had alot of recordings that I don't want to lose if poossible (although I do have a backup from a week or so ago).

Thanks for assistance so I can get this up and running again


----------



## sk33t3r

Does this help you out? You shouldnt need 000001 since your drive has an image onit correct? You used mfsbackup or restore to copy a drive? Did you put that new drive into verify it boots up and everything is good with it before trying the zipper?

The third component is the software image you obtained in Step 1. Copy the image
from the Instantcake iso to the zipper_tools directory. The image file is named
000001, with no extension. If you are using a drive that has Tivo software already
installed (like your original drive), then you don't need to copy an image to the
zipper_tools directory.


----------



## buzzyng

Yes, the larger drive (160Gb) worked correctly - used it for 2 days before I decided to zipper it. Thus, I didn't use instantcake image. So, what do I do now?


----------



## tonyt78

this dang thing is gonna drive me nuts...


----------



## buzzyng

yeah well, it's driving me nuts until someone can assist me with next steps because we are without Directv right now while the HD is in holding


----------



## MungoJerrie

buzzyng said:


> yeah well, it's driving me nuts until someone can assist me with next steps because we are without Directv right now while the HD is in holding


Do you have the $5 "enhanced" cd from ptvupgrade.com? You need it, the free one won't work b/c it doesn't have killhdinitrd kernels on it...


----------



## sk33t3r

I think you still need the ptv image on the cd, but it will use your current image loaded already.


----------



## buzzyng

I have the ptvlba48-4.04.iso in the zipper tools directory. 

Mungo Jerrie - you mention that I need the $5 version. Don't mind paying if that's what I need. Will this address the error message I'm getting? 

Is it ok to reboot the computer with the hard drive in the current state? Will I loose my existing shows that are on there?


----------



## MungoJerrie

buzzyng said:


> I have the ptvlba48-4.04.iso in the zipper tools directory.
> 
> Mungo Jerrie - you mention that I need the $5 version. Don't mind paying if that's what I need. Will this address the error message I'm getting?
> 
> Is it ok to reboot the computer with the hard drive in the current state? Will I loose my existing shows that are on there?


Unless you already have a killhdinitrd kernel, you will need the $5 cd for the kernels. The zipper page here has instructions on how to create the .iso and it details copying in the ptv iso, etc. You should be OK to reboot; the shows have not been touched in any way and since the kernel was not replaced, your tivo should revert to boot normally.


----------



## rbautch

slacker9876 said:


> Personally I was done waiting and I just did it on my own. Your script is still broken.


Take it up with the zipper warranty department. I guess the other 89,995 people who got it to work must have been a fluke. If you think my script is broken, tell me specifically which part is broken - other than "I got this error". Did you do any troubleshooting? I doubt it. Congratulations on copying a file to your tivo. You are banned from using anything of mine again. 

P.S. If you searched on your error (which I doubt you did), you'd see that several users have encountered the input/ouput error outside of the Zipper.


----------



## buzzyng

mungo - thanks. downloaded the ver with enh script and it ran through the process fine. Placed the HD back in the Tivo and it rebooted once and then came back up like it was supposed to. However, I'm not able to telnet to it. using the linksys usb200 and getting link light on the usb and on the router but not able to ping or telnet.

I am using the 200m v2 adapter and I had checked on the forum and it showed it was supported I thought.

Just ran an IP scanner on my network and the device doesn't show up. Do I need to remove it and modify any of the config files?


----------



## buzzyng

after some more searching around through the thread, it seems several people are having on/off success with this usb model. Since eBay only has limited fa120s, what is the next best version that is more readily available.

thanks


----------



## GaryD9

Some (not so) random questions (some of these might have been answered in the last 308 pages, but finding the proper search terms has proven to be a challange.):

I'm getting various errors in TWP concering a read-only filesystem. It appears this is related to the var-symlinks setup. Are there any known fixes/workarounds?

Will a zipper'd SD DTVio (latest scripts) do MRV with an HR10-250 (6.3b)? Both are hacked to allow MRV (manually did the hacks on the HR10), and it appears that it WANTS to work.. but... On the HDVR2 I get nothing in the NPL. On the HR10, I can see the existance of the HDVR2 on the NPL, but when I go into that folder, all I see is the list of stuff recorded on the HR10 (not the HDVR2.) I know that the HDVR2 won't play HD content, but I'd really like to play the stuff recorded on the HDVR2 on the HR10...

Thanks
Gary


----------



## rbautch

GaryD9 said:


> Some (not so) random questions (some of these might have been answered in the last 308 pages, but finding the proper search terms has proven to be a challange.):
> 
> I'm getting various errors in TWP concering a read-only filesystem. It appears this is related to the var-symlinks setup. Are there any known fixes/workarounds?
> 
> Will a zipper'd SD DTVio (latest scripts) do MRV with an HR10-250 (6.3b)? Both are hacked to allow MRV (manually did the hacks on the HR10), and it appears that it WANTS to work.. but... On the HDVR2 I get nothing in the NPL. On the HR10, I can see the existance of the HDVR2 on the NPL, but when I go into that folder, all I see is the list of stuff recorded on the HR10 (not the HDVR2.) I know that the HDVR2 won't play HD content, but I'd really like to play the stuff recorded on the HDVR2 on the HR10...
> 
> Thanks
> Gary


The read-only issue is because this particular TWP version expects to be in var. I think more recent versions of TWP dealt with this issue, but until then you can just add a line to your author file that mounts rw before launching TWP.

HR10-250s won't do MRV, but there is a tool called Movieloader (download it on DDB) that will do almost the same thing. You can transfer from one tivo to another, but the only catch is that you can't start watching until the transfer completely finishes.


----------



## GaryD9

rbautch said:


> The read-only issue is because this particular TWP version expects to be in var. I think more recent versions of TWP dealt with this issue, but until then you can just add a line to your author file that mounts rw before launching TWP.


Thanks to the pointer to that movie loader thing...

As for the varhacks stuff, I'm starting to wonder what the advantage is to using symlinks from a ro filesystem to /var/hacks. Too many random tools want rw access...

A copy (cp -a) of the entire subdirectory would serve the purpose of "restoring" the files if /var gets wiped, but has a disadvantage of space. A fancy system of selective copying and linking would mostly solve that, but would require var-symlinks.sh to recurse the varhacks tree. At that point, you could sym-link any file with the execute bit set, and copy (or just create) directories and non-exec files.

Hmm... can a bash script do recursion?


----------



## Thos19

Very quick question:

Will the Zipper hack work on series 1 units; specifically an HDR312002 running 3.0 software.

Thanks,

Thos.


----------



## JWThiers

From the Zipper page, Not on the list not supported.

WORKS ON THE FOLLOWING TIVOS
Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R,
SIR-S4120R
Phillips HR10-250 (see note below)
Does not work on the R10


----------



## slacker9876

rbautch said:


> Take it up with the zipper warranty department. I guess the other 89,995 people who got it to work must have been a fluke. If you think my script is broken, tell me specifically which part is broken - other than "I got this error". Did you do any troubleshooting? I doubt it. Congratulations on copying a file to your tivo. You are banned from using anything of mine again.
> 
> P.S. If you searched on your error (which I doubt you did), you'd see that several users have encountered the input/ouput error outside of the Zipper.


 Whatever you say alphawolf ... the point of the script is to save 15 minutes, not waste an hour. It is not like you invented this process, the folks at DDB did the work, you are just a packaging plant.

I did troubleshoot the problem, and I logged in here. I have been doing this for about 3 years man. I do not mean disrespect to you (as you do to me) I am just letting you know that when 5 people have the same problem in the same day and the other tools were fine ... you sure look like the weakest link.

So please, get back to being a good lil script-kiddie and fix your junk.


----------



## Lord Vader

slacker9876 said:


> So please, get back to being a good lil script-kiddie and fix your junk.


*Oh ye of such little faith.*


----------



## SteelersFan

slacker9876 said:


> Whatever you say alphawolf ... the point of the script is to save 15 minutes, not waste an hour. It is not like you invented this process, the folks at DDB did the work, you are just a packaging plant.
> 
> I did troubleshoot the problem, and I logged in here. I have been doing this for about 3 years man. I do not mean disrespect to you (as you do to me) I am just letting you know that when 5 people have the same problem in the same day and the other tools were fine ... you sure look like the weakest link.
> 
> So please, get back to being a good lil script-kiddie and fix your junk.


Wow, just WOW!!! The nerve of some people!!!   :down: If it is wasting your time then DON'T USE IT!!!


----------



## Lord Vader

slacker9876 said:


> when 5 people have the same problem in the same day and the other tools were fine...


Another brilliant display of logic. Not.


----------



## gsr

slacker9876 said:


> Whatever you say alphawolf ... the point of the script is to save 15 minutes, not waste an hour. It is not like you invented this process, the folks at DDB did the work, you are just a packaging plant.
> 
> I did troubleshoot the problem, and I logged in here. I have been doing this for about 3 years man. I do not mean disrespect to you (as you do to me) I am just letting you know that when 5 people have the same problem in the same day and the other tools were fine ... you sure look like the weakest link.
> 
> So please, get back to being a good lil script-kiddie and fix your junk.


I know lots of people who have been doing various things for much more than 3 years and still have no clue what they're doing.

If you don't find rbautch's script useful, then don't use it. While your at it, take your attitude somewhere else.


----------



## peiler

IF and WHEN I get this thing updated... I was wondering 'ahead of time'.

If I set it up to utilize a Airlink ASOHOUB and I get THAT finally working... here is the next question.

I believe I would be able to take _any_ ethernet wireless a/p and then connect to the Airlink... and then connect to the wireless router... Correct?

The reason is I am using a enterprise class A/P in the attic, and would like to utilize a/p I KNOW has very good range, but does not have a USB interface.


----------



## GaryD9

slacker9876 said:


> So please, get back to being a good lil script-kiddie and fix your junk.


Instead of whining, why not try to be part of the solution? Or perhaps you can't handle being part of something bigger than yourself...


----------



## rbautch

GaryD9 said:


> Thanks to the pointer to that movie loader thing...
> 
> As for the varhacks stuff, I'm starting to wonder what the advantage is to using symlinks from a ro filesystem to /var/hacks. Too many random tools want rw access...
> 
> A copy (cp -a) of the entire subdirectory would serve the purpose of "restoring" the files if /var gets wiped, but has a disadvantage of space. A fancy system of selective copying and linking would mostly solve that, but would require var-symlinks.sh to recurse the varhacks tree. At that point, you could sym-link any file with the execute bit set, and copy (or just create) directories and non-exec files.
> 
> Hmm... can a bash script do recursion?


I thought it was pretty easy to just drop hacks that require rw access in /enhancements/varhack, and then run the var-symlinks.sh script. This also works for new hacks that you add after the enhancement script. The way it's set up now, if the author file detects a dummy file is missing from var (i.e var got wiped), it automatically reruns the symlink script, reestablishing the symlinks.


----------



## Da Goon

slacker9876 said:


> Whatever you say alphawolf ... the point of the script is to save 15 minutes, not waste an hour. It is not like you invented this process, the folks at DDB did the work, you are just a packaging plant.
> 
> I did troubleshoot the problem, and I logged in here. I have been doing this for about 3 years man. I do not mean disrespect to you (as you do to me) I am just letting you know that when 5 people have the same problem in the same day and the other tools were fine ... you sure look like the weakest link.
> 
> So please, get back to being a good lil script-kiddie and fix your junk.


Just for laughs after reading this post I ran the zipper on an OLD 8 gig WD drive. I haven't used the zipper in some time since I generally prefer manual hacking, but this time I flew through it and threw everything together quite hastily, and probably even skipped a step or two. Within 15 minutes, my previously dormant tivo had caller id, backported drivers, TWP and every other functioning hack that's included with Rbautch's script.
Post a script that can be thought of as anywhere near as useful as Rbautch's recent folders script, and then maybe, just maybe being such a jackass as shown above could be tolerated. But you can't even install an idiot proof script such as the zipper, so I think I speak for everyone. Just go away man. You'll find no assistance or sympathy here.

./end-rant-1.1.tcl

ps. your username here seems to really fit you.


----------



## ttodd1

slacker9876 said:


> ... I am just letting you know that when 5 people have the same problem in the same day and the other tools were fine ...


In my line of work when you have 5 out of 100s (or even 1000s) the problem is most likely between the keyboard and the chair.  It would seem to me more like the 5 of you had something in common to be causing the issue not necessarily the script.


----------



## Lord Vader

Hey, guys:

I tried finding the answer to my upcoming question, but I think I got _more _ confused. I'm at my old man's watching football, and he told me he lost telnet connectivity. After checking this out, he's right. I can connect via serial cable and was able to do all the permanent patches I've been waiting to do--even e2fsck ran fine and cleaned out his system--but I can't seem to connect via telnet, TeraTermPro specifically.

His unit is a Zippered HR10-250 and at 6.3a and tweaked. IIRC, I did that for him 6 weeks or so ago and things were fine. However, a couple weeks ago, the telnet connectivity just disappeared. We didn't do anything different.

Can someone point me in the right direction of just how to diagnose and correct the problem? I found info about network.tcl, but that's where I got confused. I couldn't seem to figure out just _what _ to do and didn't want to start randomly entering commands and risk causing _more _ problems.

Thanks.

_Edited to add:_ I have tried running net-launch, re-entering the correct stuff for the IP and all, but that still doesn't do anything. I try connecting via TTPro from both my father's PC, which is connected via a Netgear XE102 powerline bridge, as well as from his laptop, which is also connected via an XE102. Both times result in the "connection timed out" when attempting to connect via TTPro.


----------



## tonyt78

I'm one of those 5 and I assure it's nothing I'm doing wrong...I also don't think it's the script. I feel it a bogus image....


----------



## Bluewookie

I'm also one of "the five". I'm reasonably sure that it is not something I'm doing incorrectly.

I'm NOT blaming the author(s) of the Zipper in any way. I just want to get my stuff working. 

I'm willing to try various things to see what the issue might be, even if that means US Mailing my source files and zipper created ISO to someone " in the know".

My serial cable arrived today, so I had 2 questions that hopefully someone will be generous to answer or point me in the right direction.

1.) How can I check if the hacked kernel is in place or not?

2.) If I put the tivo drive back into my computer, how would I go about using the e2fsck command to address the input/output error?


----------



## rbautch

Bluewookie said:


> I'm also one of "the five". I'm reasonably sure that it is not something I'm doing incorrectly.
> 
> I'm NOT blaming the author(s) of the Zipper in any way. I just want to get my stuff working.
> 
> I'm willing to try various things to see what the issue might be, even if that means US Mailing my source files and zipper created ISO to someone " in the know".
> 
> My serial cable arrived today, so I had 2 questions that hopefully someone will be generous to answer or point me in the right direction.
> 
> 1.) How can I check if the hacked kernel is in place or not?
> 
> 2.) If I put the tivo drive back into my computer, how would I go about using the e2fsck command to address the input/output error?


Excellent. I'll PM you an FTP site, and if you willing to tolerate a long upload, I'll check it out. You can repair your filesystem with


Code:


e2fsck -p /dev/hdaX

 where X is your root filesystem location. If you're unsure whether the hacked kernel is in place, you can apply it manually with dd. If you can access your tivo with a serial cable, you'll know the hacked kernel is there.


----------



## Bluewookie

rbautch said:


> Excellent. I'll PM you an FTP site, and if you willing to tolerate a long upload, I'll check it out. You can repair your filesystem with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> e2fsck -p /dev/hdaX
> 
> where X is your root filesystem location. If you're unsure whether the hacked kernel is in place, you can apply it manually with dd. If you can access your tivo with a serial cable, you'll know the hacked kernel is there.


Thanks.

What I was trying to ask about the hacked kernel is, if I put the drive back into my computer, is there something I can "see" while viewing the directory structures that would clue me in to whether or not the hacked kernel was applied?


----------



## JWThiers

Like russ said,

*If you can access your tivo with a serial cable, you'll know the hacked kernel is there.*

Part of what the hack to the kernal enables serial access. Serial don't work, the kernel ain't hacked. At least not in a useful way.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I've tinkered with all the hardware on my old man's end. Still no telnet access. I've gone through some stuff on the HR10-250 itself and can't seem to find the problem.

Dang this thing!


----------



## Bluewookie

The hacked kernel is not there. 

Anyway, maybe I'm just being dense, but how exactly do you use the e2fsck command.

I've tried as follows, when booting from my Zipper CD:

mkdir /mnt/jim
mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/jim
e2fsck -p /dev/hda4

I always get sh: e2fsck: command not found

EDIT:

I found the binary, in the /sbin directory, tried the following, but still no luck:

mount -o ro /dev/hda4 /c
cd /c
cd /c/sbin
e2fsck -p /dev/hda4

I see (using ls command) that e2fsck is in this directory, but I get the following error
sh: ./e2fsck: cannot execute binary module


----------



## sk33t3r

buzzyng said:


> I have the ptvlba48-4.04.iso in the zipper tools directory.
> 
> Mungo Jerrie - you mention that I need the $5 version. Don't mind paying if that's what I need. Will this address the error message I'm getting?
> 
> Is it ok to reboot the computer with the hard drive in the current state? Will I loose my existing shows that are on there?


The zipper instructions specificly tell you what you need. Just follow the instructions and it will work!!!!


----------



## sk33t3r

slacker9876 said:


> nudge ... I am still not able to ping my unit, much less telnet. Linksys 200M


My linksys 200mv2 works fine. Zipper worked fine.


----------



## sk33t3r

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I've tinkered with all the hardware on my old man's end. Still no telnet access. I've gone through some stuff on the HR10-250 itself and can't seem to find the problem.
> 
> Dang this thing!


Vader is your link light on? On the usb ethernet adapter?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yeah. The lights on the FA120 are on. The lights on his Netgear XE102s are all on. Connections are fine. Serial access is fine. I confirmed the settings--even tried slight changes--using net-launch, but that didn't work either.


----------



## SKDude

I just zippered a new HD for my DSR704 and it went very smoothly. It booted and then rebooted once and now it is up and running, but I can not see it on the network. I have a Linksys WUSB11 v2.8, which is listed as a supported adapter. I turned off WEP. The link light is on.

If anyone has some suggestions for fixing or troubleshooting I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## buzzyng

I got another usb adapter from a friend that it works with their hdvr2 but it still doesn't work on mine. I get link light on both ends and activity link blinking but cannot telnet to Tivo still. 

Will take my 200Mv2 over to his house and see what happens.


----------



## disker72

Being that I am also one who was having a problem - I would like to think that it wasn't anything I did as I followed the instructions to the letter. However, as I also posted, I found work-arounds that took care of the issues that I was having, and offered those workarounds to anyone else that may have need of them.

All things being said, I would still like to thank you for an awesome script! I'm sure my issue was probably related to something already on my TiVo that may have not been standard since I am using a DTiVo unit. 

Sometimes the tools and the person using the tools can do something to the letter and things still not go right. That's just the nature of things in the virtual world. I find it better to voice the problems and try to find answers to help others rather than bashing the people who make these wonderfull tools to make things easier for the rest of us! 

RBAUTCH, please don't take the words of one flamer to heart as being the way the rest of us feel - the majority of us (problems or not) really appreciate the hard work that people like you are willing to do for us!

I just felt that this needed to be said.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeanesco

slacker9876 said:


> Whatever you say alphawolf ...


Huh?


----------



## JWThiers

SKDude said:


> I just zippered a new HD for my DSR704 and it went very smoothly. It booted and then rebooted once and now it is up and running, but I can not see it on the network. I have a Linksys WUSB11 v2.8, which is listed as a supported adapter. I turned off WEP. The link light is on.
> 
> If anyone has some suggestions for fixing or troubleshooting I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


What IP addresses did you use for your tivo and router? Are you in the same subnet? Did you use the same SSID? IS the IP you gave it in the range that your router uses for DHCP? Can you ping the tivo?


----------



## SKDude

JWThiers said:


> What IP addresses did you use for your tivo and router? Are you in the same subnet? Did you use the same SSID? IS the IP you gave it in the range that your router uses for DHCP? Can you ping the tivo?


JWThiers,
First, thanks for trying to help.

>What IP addresses did you use for your tivo and router? 
Tivo=192.168.1.50 Router=192.168.1.1

>Are you in the same subnet?
Yes

>Did you use the same SSID? 
D'oh. I may have made a typo.

>IS the IP you gave it in the range that your router uses for DHCP?
No, the DHCP range is 15-47. I got lucky.

>Can you ping the tivo? 
No.

I will pull the drive and check the config. I've never done wireless on unix, but I am hoping that I can find the SSID in the ifconfig somewhere. I will report back later if this was the problem. User error is looking likely though.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bluewookie

Just an update for those that are interested, re: the problems zippering SD-DVR40 / HDVR2 boxes lately.

I can say with certainty that it _IS_NOT_ the Zipper.

I can also say with certainty that it _IS_NOT_ the dvrupgrade/PTV iso images.

After reading some old posts from mid december, I dug out an old copy of Nero 6, and re-burned my original image using that. I did not have any issues with this new burn.

My previous burn was done with ImgBurn 1.1.0.0

I've never heard of an ISO burning utility having these kindbotherings of problems, but I guess there is a first time for everything.

I still don't have network connectivity yet. I have my serial cable now, so I will be taking a crack at it with that in a little bit.

And finally, I just wanted to thank everyone that helped so far. Hopefully I won't be nagging everyone much longer.


----------



## mtcbuilder

SKDude said:


> JWThiers,
> First, thanks for trying to help.
> 
> >What IP addresses did you use for your tivo and router?
> Tivo=192.168.1.50 Router=192.168.1.1
> 
> >Are you in the same subnet?
> Yes
> 
> >Did you use the same SSID?
> D'oh. I may have made a typo.
> 
> >IS the IP you gave it in the range that your router uses for DHCP?
> No, the DHCP range is 15-47. I got lucky.
> 
> >Can you ping the tivo?
> No.
> 
> I will pull the drive and check the config. I've never done wireless on unix, but I am hoping that I can find the SSID in the ifconfig somewhere. I will report back later if this was the problem. User error is looking likely though.
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm having a similar problem. I set the ip in the zipper setup to 192.168.1.101. My desktop pc is 192.168.1.100. DHCP is enabled with 10 clients. I have an airlink asohousb and a linksys wrt54g router connected to an actiontek DSL modem (QWEST). The lights on the adapter are both on, as is the link light on the router, but I can't ping the tivo, nor do I see it on the DHCP client table.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Lord Vader

Join the club.


----------



## rbautch

mtcbuilder said:


> I'm having a similar problem. I set the ip in the zipper setup to 192.168.1.101. My desktop pc is 192.168.1.100. DHCP is enabled with 10 clients. I have an airlink asohousb and a linksys wrt54g router connected to an actiontek DSL modem (QWEST). The lights on the adapter are both on, as is the link light on the router, but I can't ping the tivo, nor do I see it on the DHCP client table.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Try setting the IP of your tivo outside the range of DHCP clients on your router.


----------



## Bluewookie

Great News, for the most part.

I've got both of my D*Tivo's sucessfully Zippered today.

I did have a few difficulties, besides the ISO burning issues.

On both units I had to resort to using the serial cable because networking wouldn't start.
Once I would get into the bash prompt, /hacks/tweak.sh would fail (the dns errors).

Anyway getting directly into the /hacks directory and then running tweak.sh resolved that issue, as it then would recognize the rbautch tgz files already existed.

Almost all seems good now. I've got ping, telnet and ftp access. 

The only thing I am banging my head against now is in TivoWebPlus, I can't seem to set the "Conflict Resolve" settings, I keep getting an internal server error.


----------



## mtcbuilder

rbautch said:


> Try setting the IP of your tivo outside the range of DHCP clients on your router.


That requires taking the tivo and the pc apart again (not a Big deal, but a little one). How about if I set the DHCP range in the router to end before 101?


----------



## SKDude

SKDude said:


> >Did you use the same SSID?
> D'oh. I may have made a typo.
> 
> I will pull the drive and check the config. I've never done wireless on unix, but I am hoping that I can find the SSID in the ifconfig somewhere. I will report back later if this was the problem. User error is looking likely though.
> 
> Thanks again.


I did mess up the SSID. I rezippered with the right SSID, but still no go. I have tweaked my router settings without success. It sounds like a serial cable might help, but I don't have one. I think I will pull the drive again and mount it up and see what I can do.


----------



## rbautch

mtcbuilder said:


> That requires taking the tivo and the pc apart again (not a Big deal, but a little one). How about if I set the DHCP range in the router to end before 101?


Go into your router and find out what IP range DHCP assigns addresses to. If it's 100 to 199, the assign a value 200 to your tivo.


----------



## JWThiers

mtcbuilder said:


> That requires taking the tivo and the pc apart again (not a Big deal, but a little one). How about if I set the DHCP range in the router to end before 101?


However it gets outside of the DHCP range is fine you can change the network settings late if you like.


----------



## Thos19

JWThiers said:


> From the Zipper page, Not on the list not supported.
> 
> WORKS ON THE FOLLOWING TIVOS
> Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
> Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
> RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
> Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R,
> SIR-S4120R
> Phillips HR10-250 (see note below)
> Does not work on the R10


Yeah....I saw the list after I posted.  Sorry 'bout that.

So....in your humble opinion, if you were going to hack a series 1, which would be your hack of choice....Hackman?

Thos.


----------



## tonyt78

Sounds like a serial cable may fix it...so...lol...can somebody please point me in the direction of finding one?


----------



## dswallow

tonyt78 said:


> Sounds like a serial cable may fix it...so...lol...can somebody please point me in the direction of finding one?


It's easy to make.










Or you can buy one from TiVo (you'll also need a null modem adapter/cable): http://store.tivo.com/ord_cartit-TiVo.asp?Key=STLXM1GNHPJR

You can also buy one on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-TiVo-to-PC-...ryZ11725QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bluewookie

tonyt78 said:


> Sounds like a serial cable may fix it...so...lol...can somebody please point me in the direction of finding one?


I bought mine on ebay, from a seller in NY. he had several listed, they are about $10 including shipping. Just search for "tivo serial cable".

Just FYI, if you were also having the input/output error that I was having, you'll need to reburn your zipper CD with different ISO burning software, and then re-zipper your drive first.


----------



## mtcbuilder

JWThiers said:


> However it gets outside of the DHCP range is fine you can change the network settings late if you like.


That's what I did, but still nothing. Odd thing though, when I was getting ready to shut things down, I noticed, just for a second or two, that the link light on the adapter kind of flashed or blinked a few times, as though there was some activity. I'm thinking that the router is not seeing the adapter. I don't know the mac address of the adapter, since I haven't been able to see it yet. I was thinking about connecting the adapter to another computer, so that I could get it all setup with the router and give it an IP address, then move it to the TIVO. Anyone think that might work? If that doesn't work then maybe I will just re-zipper with an IP that is out of the range of my router's current DHCP table. I'm worried though, that I will go through that and the router still won't see the adapter.


----------



## JWThiers

mtcbuilder said:


> That's what I did, but still nothing. Odd thing though, when I was getting ready to shut things down, I noticed, just for a second or two, that the link light on the adapter kind of flashed or blinked a few times, as though there was some activity. I'm thinking that the router is not seeing the adapter. I don't know the mac address of the adapter, since I haven't been able to see it yet. I was thinking about connecting the adapter to another computer, so that I could get it all setup with the router and give it an IP address, then move it to the TIVO. Anyone think that might work? If that doesn't work then maybe I will just re-zipper with an IP that is out of the range of my router's current DHCP table. I'm worried though, that I will go through that and the router still won't see the adapter.


I am not a fan at all of using DHCP on a hacked DTivo, causes more problems than it solves. My best suggestions are posted on the troubleshooting wiki starting here.

So to summerize, Get a serial cable, check/set network settings on the tivo. Double check that your network adapter (including the version of the model) is supported (I'm not really up on what hardware works and doesn't).

I'm not a big fan of the USB 802.11b adapters, because it complicates the setup and is slow (because the drivers that are supported are for 802.11b not g). A better, faster and more robust solution, if you need wireless, is to use a USB wired ethernet adapter and then use a wireless bridge or access point. This can give you the wireless g or even n speeds. Or even better just go wired all the way.


----------



## JWThiers

Thos19 said:


> Yeah....I saw the list after I posted.  Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> So....in your humble opinion, if you were going to hack a series 1, which would be your hack of choice....Hackman?
> 
> Thos.


Hackman is a module for TivoWebPlus not a method of hacking. I have no idea how to hack a series 1, I would go to DDB and check.

Having said that Hackman as an excellent tool but can be VERY DANGEROUS if you don't know *exactly *what you are doing. Use with EXTREME caution.


----------



## mtcbuilder

JWThiers said:


> I am not a fan at all of using DHCP on a hacked DTivo, causes more problems than it solves. My best suggestions are posted on the troubleshooting wiki starting here.
> 
> So to summerize, Get a serial cable, check/set network settings on the tivo. Double check that your network adapter (including the version of the model) is supported (I'm not really up on what hardware works and doesn't).
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the USB 802.11b adapters, because it complicates the setup and is slow (because the drivers that are supported are for 802.11b not g). A better, faster and more robust solution, if you need wireless, is to use a USB wired ethernet adapter and then use a wireless bridge or access point. This can give you the wireless g or even n speeds. Or even better just go wired all the way.


I'm going to try a couple things tonight and see if I can get it going. If I can't get it then I'll go ahead and make a serial cable.

I'm using the airlink asohousb wired adapter, so the wireless problems aren't coming into play. When I built this house, I put an ethernet jack in every room, including at each TV jack (or pairs of jacks, where I expected to put TIVO boxes). At least I got that part right.


----------



## JWThiers

mtcbuilder said:


> I'm going to try a couple things tonight and see if I can get it going. If I can't get it then I'll go ahead and make a serial cable.
> 
> I'm using the airlink asohousb wired adapter, so the wireless problems aren't coming into play. When I built this house, I put an ethernet jack in every room, including at each TV jack (or pairs of jacks, where I expected to put TIVO boxes). At least I got that part right.


PPPPP (Proper Planning Prevents Poor Performance). I wish I had thought that far ahead.


----------



## bullshark

I didn't see anything in your instructions page about Wireless security setup.

Wired network is just not and option for me.

So, looking at the USB wireless adapters available, I can't find any that support WPA. They are all WEP - Yech. No way am I going to open my network up to that.

There *are* 802.11b adapters that support WPA, just none on the list.

Do you have any suggestions, or is WPA a deal breaker?

thanks

bullshark


----------



## dswallow

bullshark said:


> I didn't see anything in your instructions page about Wireless security setup.
> 
> Wired network is just not and option for me.
> 
> So, looking at the USB wireless adapters available, I can't find any that support WPA. They are all WEP - Yech. No way am I going to open my network up to that.
> 
> There *are* 802.11b adapters that support WPA, just none on the list.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions, or is WPA a deal breaker?


The only real solution is to get a wired adapter for the TiVo and a wireless bridge that can be configured with WPA.


----------



## dlmcmurr

bullshark said:


> I didn't see anything in your instructions page about Wireless security setup.
> 
> Wired network is just not and option for me.
> 
> So, looking at the USB wireless adapters available, I can't find any that support WPA. They are all WEP - Yech. No way am I going to open my network up to that.
> 
> There *are* 802.11b adapters that support WPA, just none on the list.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions, or is WPA a deal breaker?


See the last paragraph of mesage #9286 above. The powerline bridges are a little pricy, but if you can't go wired can be a good deal.

Dave


----------



## CopyCat

dswallow said:


> It's easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can buy one from TiVo (you'll also need a null modem adapter/cable): http://store.tivo.com/ord_cartit-TiVo.asp?Key=STLXM1GNHPJR
> 
> You can also buy one on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-TiVo-to-PC-...ryZ11725QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


or reverse pins 2 and 3 and save a few bucks on the null modem adapter


----------



## dswallow

CopyCat said:


> or reverse pins 2 and 3 and save a few bucks on the null modem adapter


If you make it yourself, the diagram is correct.

If you buy the pre-made cable from TiVo, you need the separate null modem adapter because it's wired for connection to a set-top box, not to a PC serial port. You can't just reverse the pins on the pre-made cable without ripping the cable apart since it uses molded connectors.

The eBay seller is providing a cable as shown in the diagram, wired without the need for a null modem adapter.


----------



## JWThiers

bullshark said:


> I didn't see anything in your instructions page about Wireless security setup.
> 
> Wired network is just not and option for me.
> 
> So, looking at the USB wireless adapters available, I can't find any that support WPA. They are all WEP - Yech. No way am I going to open my network up to that.
> 
> There *are* 802.11b adapters that support WPA, just none on the list.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions, or is WPA a deal breaker?
> 
> thanks
> 
> bullshark


WPA is a deal breaker, their is no native support on the Dtivo for any security. The WEP support was added. As I stated before if you need wireless the best, fastest, and most robust way to get wireless, is to use a wired adapter and run it to a wireless bridge/access point. That will allow you to get the wpa security.


----------



## PrimeRisk

Networking help!

I just upgraded my DTiVos to the newest zipper and am now experiencing an odd networking anomaly. No matter what I do, every time the TiVo reboots it sets my DNS setting back to my gateway. Unfortunately my gateway is not my dns server and I'm now suffering from slow NPL on all of my DTiVos. Where can I get DTiVo to stop resetting my DNS settings?


----------



## rbautch

PrimeRisk said:


> Networking help!
> 
> I just upgraded my DTiVos to the newest zipper and am now experiencing an odd networking anomaly. No matter what I do, every time the TiVo reboots it sets my DNS setting back to my gateway. Unfortunately my gateway is not my dns server and I'm now suffering from slow NPL on all of my DTiVos. Where can I get DTiVo to stop resetting my DNS settings?


Check your author file to see if there are some old lines in there that are trying to set your network settings everytime you reboot.


----------



## PrimeRisk

rbautch said:


> Check your author file to see if there are some old lines in there that are trying to set your network settings everytime you reboot.


Yup, that was it! Thanks for directing me there.

BTW, my personal thanks for all of your and Gunnyman's hard work and support on the Zipper.


----------



## mtcbuilder

So frustrating!

So, I'm still having problems connecting to my wired usb adapter on the tivo. I re-zippered and gave the tivo an IP of 192.168.1.50, which is out of the DHCP range of my router. I was still unable to connect, so I upgraded my router to dd-wrt (which is a good idea anyway), thinking that the linksys wrt54g might be the culprit. That didn't change anything, so I hooked the airlink adapter to another computer, and it connected just fine. I checked the mac address of the adapter and then setup a static ip to match what I'd setup in the tivo. Reconnected it to the tivo, retstarted the router, powered on the tivo, and.... still nothing. I'm going to bed. Unless someone knows a trick, I'm going to get a serial cable and see if I can get in that way, but I'm getting pretty discouraged.


----------



## bullshark

mtcbuilder said:


> So frustrating!
> 
> So, I'm still having problems connecting to my wired usb adapter on the tivo. .


When implementing the complex, don't overlook the simple:

Verify your cable is good, and
do you need a z-over patch-cable?

bullshark


----------



## Bluewookie

mtcbuilder said:


> So frustrating!
> 
> So, I'm still having problems connecting to my wired usb adapter on the tivo. I re-zippered and gave the tivo an IP of 192.168.1.50, which is out of the DHCP range of my router. I was still unable to connect, so I upgraded my router to dd-wrt (which is a good idea anyway), thinking that the linksys wrt54g might be the culprit. That didn't change anything, so I hooked the airlink adapter to another computer, and it connected just fine. I checked the mac address of the adapter and then setup a static ip to match what I'd setup in the tivo. Reconnected it to the tivo, retstarted the router, powered on the tivo, and.... still nothing. I'm going to bed. Unless someone knows a trick, I'm going to get a serial cable and see if I can get in that way, but I'm getting pretty discouraged.


At this point I think the serial cable is your best bet.

I also could not get network connectivity straight out of the zipper. You can get an appropriate serial cable on ebay, delivered for roughly $10 US.

When you do get the cable, use google to search for TIVO PPP, that is a decent description of how to connect via hyperterminal, just be aware that the baud rate should be 115200, not 9600. If you get the "what is password?" dialog let it finish booting, then restart and try again. It took me a few tries to got the bash#.

Once you finally get the bash prompt, I found the following steps to work best. 
1.) Use the "cd" command to get into the /hacks folder. If memory serves me correctly, you'll need to "cd .." twice, and then "cd hacks"
2.) run "tweak_uninstall.sh"
3.) run "tweak.sh" -- follow all of the prompts, you will reset your networking info when you do it this way, ie asking for IP and router addresses, and then networking will work correctly.


----------



## bullshark

dlmcmurr said:


> See the last paragraph of mesage #9286 above. The powerline bridges are a little pricy, but if you can't go wired can be a good deal.
> 
> Dave


I found these Hawking bridges on Ebay for 39.99...

Alternatively, I could use the new Netgear Ethernet over powerline bridges

They look to be about 30.00 apiece...

bullshark


----------



## Lord Vader

bullshark said:


> Alternatively, I could use the new Netgear Ethernet over powerline bridges
> 
> They look to be about 30.00 apiece...
> 
> bullshark


Those are the Netgear XE104s (two ports) or the XE103s (one port), IIRC. I upgraded from the XE102s and am quite pleased. I have one XE104 and three XE103s, and they all work very well and are quite fast. The 103s run around $60-$80 each, depending on where you get them, and the XE104s run around $80-$100 each, again, depending on where you get them. The 103s/104s are more expensive than the older, slower, and discontinued 102s.


----------



## Raymond Day

I help hack a persons Samsung - SIR-S4040 TiVo. With a new 320GB hard drive. Did the zipper disk with all the files and got the image like it said and the LBA48 stuff. All the files and folders looks the same how it showed it.

A lot of times the CD would do this error:

Copying hacks to tivo drive
cp: Read error: Input/output error

gunzip: /tivo/hack/rbautch_files.tgz unexpected end of file.

That's because it did not copy all the rbautch_files.tgz.

Found out using Nero to burn the iso is why it did the error. Used Clone CD and it burned the ISO and it ran with no errors.

Still can't ping it! It has a Belkin F5D5050 usb to Ethernet on it. The LED comes on it. The IP is out of the DHCP range.

I guess have to get a cord to go to it with RS232 and run a file.

I read some of this message board. Not all it way it's to big. But I seen others are getting the unexpected end of file error. Looks like using something like Clone CD will burn it to CD right.

-Raymond Day

I am adding to this now. A post on here said to use a serial cable. I found a old RS232 cord and a old head phone cord and solder them together. With a USB to RS323 on a lap top got hyperterminal and went to /hacks and ran tweak_uninstall.sh then tweak.sh but it was right proteced but after rebooted could telnet to it and I ran the tweak_uninstall.sh again. Then ran cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh and that worked with saving it was not wight protected and work. On the boot it showed the new sceen and can get to it's tivo web plus.

To bad the telnet don't work from the start. Have to set it up with a RS232.

-Raymond Day


----------



## Bluewookie

Raymond Day said:


> I help hack a persons Samsung - SIR-S4040 TiVo. With a new 320GB hard drive. Did the zipper disk with all the files and got the image like it said and the LBA48 stuff. All the files and folders looks the same how it showed it.
> 
> A lot of times the CD would do this error:
> 
> Copying hacks to tivo drive
> cp: Read error: Input/output error
> 
> gunzip: /tivo/hack/rbautch_files.tgz unexpected end of file.
> 
> That's because it did not copy all the rbautch_files.tgz.
> 
> Found out using Nero to burn the iso is why it did the error. Used Clone CD and it burned the ISO and it ran with no errors.
> 
> Still can't ping it! It has a Belkin F5D5050 usb to Ethernet on it. The LED comes on it. The IP is out of the DHCP range.
> 
> I guess have to get a cord to go to it with RS232 and run a file.
> 
> I read some of this message board. Not all it way it's to big. But I seen others are getting the unexpected end of file error. Looks like using something like Clone CD will burn it to CD right.
> 
> -Raymond Day


Well Ray, I had exactly the opposite issue.

I originally had the issues (unexpected end of file, cp: Read Error) when I burned with ImgBurn 1.1.0.0.

When I re-burned using Nero 6, I no longer had the issues.


----------



## mtcbuilder

bullshark said:


> When implementing the complex, don't overlook the simple:
> 
> Verify your cable is good, and
> do you need a z-over patch-cable?
> 
> bullshark


I connected another PC to the network with the same cable and usb adapter. I assumed I didn't need a different cable than I would normally use. What is a Z-over patch-cable?

Which brings me to another question:
If the usb adapter is working and the link light is flashing as though there is some communication, is there a way to connect from a pc to the tivo with a cross-over cable, bypassing the router?

Anyway, I think I need to try the serial cable anyway.


----------



## JWThiers

Bluewookie said:


> At this point I think the serial cable is your best bet.
> 
> I also could not get network connectivity straight out of the zipper. You can get an appropriate serial cable on ebay, delivered for roughly $10 US.
> 
> When you do get the cable, use google to search for TIVO PPP, that is a decent description of how to connect via hyperterminal, just be aware that the baud rate should be 115200, not 9600. If you get the "what is password?" dialog let it finish booting, then restart and try again. It took me a few tries to got the bash#.
> 
> Once you finally get the bash prompt, I found the following steps to work best.
> 1.) Use the "cd" command to get into the /hacks folder. If memory serves me correctly, you'll need to "cd .." twice, and then "cd hacks"
> 2.) run "tweak_uninstall.sh"
> 3.) run "tweak.sh" -- follow all of the prompts, you will reset your networking info when you do it this way, ie asking for IP and router addresses, and then networking will work correctly.


For serial connections unless I need to monitor the startup, if I lose the network I usually jump right into checking the network settings first so monitoring the start isn't important to me, I usually just connect the serial cable after the tivo is up and running. This bypasses the who whats the password issue. Just connect the serial cable to pc and tivo start your telnet program connect to the tivo and hit enter a few times to get bash. also to cd to the hacks (or any other directory you know it location relative to / for that matter) directory just type cd /hacks.


----------



## JWThiers

mtcbuilder said:


> I connected another PC to the network with the same cable and usb adapter. I assumed I didn't need a different cable than I would normally use. What is a Z-over patch-cable?
> 
> Which brings me to another question:
> If the usb adapter is working and the link light is flashing as though there is some communication, is there a way to connect from a pc to the tivo with a cross-over cable, bypassing the router?
> 
> Anyway, I think I need to try the serial cable anyway.


If you can't connect via a router a crossover cable won't help. Serial cables are a lifesaver when TS'ing a network issue on a tivo. Networking is the singular most difficult part of this whole thing. Without those issues this thread would be a lot shorter.


----------



## SKDude

Since I don't have a cable, can I mount the drive back in my PC and do what the tweak.sh is doing from a network setup perspective? I understand that some(all?) of the commands may not work since I am running from a different place, but ultimately, it is just a question of updating the right files, right? I have to examine the script to see what it is doing. No doubt this is the more painful approach, but it might be faster.


----------



## Bluewookie

JWThiers said:


> For serial connections unless I need to monitor the startup, if I lose the network I usually jump right into checking the network settings first so monitoring the start isn't important to me, I usually just connect the serial cable after the tivo is up and running. This bypasses the who whats the password issue. Just connect the serial cable to pc and tivo start your telnet program connect to the tivo and hit enter a few times to get bash...


Thanks, I didn't know that. I was under the impression that you needed to have the terminal session initialized and then start the Tivo.


----------



## rbautch

skdude said:


> Since I don't have a cable, can I mount the drive back in my PC and do what the tweak.sh is doing from a network setup perspective? I understand that some(all?) of the commands may not work since I am running from a different place, but ultimately, it is just a question of updating the right files, right? I have to examine the script to see what it is doing. No doubt this is the more painful approach, but it might be faster.


 If you pull the drive, you can check the contents of your author file to make sure the correct network parameters are being set. Also check the contents of /enhancements/mfs_network. This will give you the actual network settings implemented by the script.


----------



## VoR

Another HDVR2 owner looking for Network help. I got everything installed over the weekend, a little trouble running the tweak as it did not fully run for some reason and I had to resend the rbautch file through hyperterminal since it was deleted after the first attempt. 

rc.sysinit.author has the correct values for Router IP and assigning an IP outside the DCHP realm.
I tried commenting out (#) the tivosh line to see if that helped with no luck. (The settings in there should have worked) 


net-status returns nothing for an IP address. 

Is there a command to force an IP from the Bash? 

The only suggesting my reading has come across that I have yet to try is the dos2unix on the rc.sysinit.author, though I never had the drive in a windows environment I'm not sure there's any reason to.


----------



## rjctivo

I've been using a Linksys USB200M adapter with a Zyxel P330W set up in a wireless bridge mode on my zippered HR10-250, but the USB200M has fallen apart after a month of use. I'm thinking of buying the TRENDnet TU2-ET100 to replace the USB200M.

Does anyone know if the TRENDnet TU2-ET100 works with the Zyxel P330W and the HR10-250?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JWThiers

SKDude said:


> Since I don't have a cable, can I mount the drive back in my PC and do what the tweak.sh is doing from a network setup perspective? I understand that some(all?) of the commands may not work since I am running from a different place, but ultimately, it is just a question of updating the right files, right? I have to examine the script to see what it is doing. No doubt this is the more painful approach, but it might be faster.


Just make sure you use linux and not wondows when you boot


----------



## JWThiers

VoR said:


> Another HDVR2 owner looking for Network help. I got everything installed over the weekend, a little trouble running the tweak as it did not fully run for some reason and I had to resend the rbautch file through hyperterminal since it was deleted after the first attempt.
> 
> rc.sysinit.author has the correct values for Router IP and assigning an IP outside the DCHP realm.
> I tried commenting out (#) the tivosh line to see if that helped with no luck. (The settings in there should have worked)
> 
> net-status returns nothing for an IP address.
> 
> Is there a command to force an IP from the Bash?
> 
> The only suggesting my reading has come across that I have yet to try is the dos2unix on the rc.sysinit.author, though I never had the drive in a windows environment I'm not sure there's any reason to.


when you edited the author file did you set the partition to write mode first?


----------



## VoR

I used this:



> mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## rbautch

VoR said:


> Another HDVR2 owner looking for Network help. I got everything installed over the weekend, a little trouble running the tweak as it did not fully run for some reason and I had to resend the rbautch file through hyperterminal since it was deleted after the first attempt.
> 
> rc.sysinit.author has the correct values for Router IP and assigning an IP outside the DCHP realm.
> I tried commenting out (#) the tivosh line to see if that helped with no luck. (The settings in there should have worked)
> 
> net-status returns nothing for an IP address.
> 
> Is there a command to force an IP from the Bash?
> 
> The only suggesting my reading has come across that I have yet to try is the dos2unix on the rc.sysinit.author, though I never had the drive in a windows environment I'm not sure there's any reason to.


 If you have a serial cable, running the enhancement script and then rebooting should set network parameters. If not, you'll have to pull the drive. You can edit the author file with a command to run the network.tcl script - there should be some lines in already to run it, but you'll have to remove the if/then statements surrounding it. Might be easier just to rerun the Zipper.


----------



## VoR

I have the cable and have Bash prompt access. I'll go ahead and try that and maybe post the rc.sysinit.author file for review.


----------



## Lord Vader

VoR, let me know if you're successful in restoring telnet capability after rerunning tweak.sh.


----------



## VoR

Lord Vader said:


> VoR, let me know if you're successful in restoring telnet capability after rerunning tweak.sh.


I tried rbautch suggestion of editing out the if/thens but I did it quick and dirty with just commenting them out via the # symbol. All that did for me was get recurring boot loop.

So I brought it back over to the PC and reran the zipper. This time though when assigning an IP I went way out of the DHCP rance (which is 2-50) and gave it an IP ending in 200. Not sure why but after reinstalling and letting it go through one reboot it WORKS!! Thanks all for the ideas, just wanted to post my results to hopefully help someone else out there.

On to playing with it all 

Notes for you home gamers: 
HDVR2
Airlink ASOHOUSB
Linksys Router wrt54gs v.2


----------



## rbautch

Avenger said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have zippered a virgin 250GB hard drive, using the 3.1 image from InstantCake. When I try to run tweak.sh, it begins to run, and it downloads the most recent Enhancement script. At least until it gets to about 2000K, or about 70 percent of the way through. Then the process terminates with a "write error: device out of space" error, and then asks me if I want to undo the DNS changes, etc.
> 
> This is a 250GB hard disk with no recordings on it. Any idea why it would be "out of space" after trying to download 2MB?


The space used for your recordings is different that your filesystem space. Typical root filesystem partition is 128MB or 256MB, that's it. Type "df" at bash to see how much of that space you're using. My suggestion is to delete or backup anything you don't need - especially backup tivoapps in /tvbin, which take up a lot of room. If you still can't fee up enough space, run "e2fsck -p /dev/hdaX", which X is the location of your root filesystem, either 4 or 7. Make sure you mount read-only before running e2fsck, or you could fubar your tivo.


----------



## sawyerb

I new to the forums, but have been interested in Hacking my Directivo for years, and as luck would have it, I have to replace the drives in my unit. I bought a new single drive from Weaknees and have yet to put it in the unit. I am not computer illiterate, just not experienced with linux. I am a Windows network admin for over 10 years. 
I see that some people are having issues with the scripts as of late and I was wondering if these hacks in any way effect the stability of the unit? If my wife trys to use the unit and it doesn't work, I'll never hear the end of it.

Since I have a new drive, what would be the best process? is there a tutorial that applies to my situation? Which images would I need or not need? Can I back up the new drive before I do anything to it and revert to it if need be? Do I need a phone line for this new drive as I only have Vonage.

Is there anyone in the Huntley, IL area that has done this that would be interested in helping with me with this? Like I said I have a new weaknees drive, spare computers to do the "zippering" ect. I'm just a little gun shy around linux.

Bob Sawyer


----------



## JWThiers

sawyerb said:


> I new to the forums, but have been interested in Hacking my Directivo for years, and as luck would have it, I have to replace the drives in my unit. I bought a new single drive from Weaknees and have yet to put it in the unit. I am not computer illiterate, just not experienced with linux. I am a Windows network admin for over 10 years.
> I see that some people are having issues with the scripts as of late and I was wondering if these hacks in any way effect the stability of the unit? If my wife trys to use the unit and it doesn't work, I'll never hear the end of it.
> 
> Since I have a new drive, what would be the best process? is there a tutorial that applies to my situation? Which images would I need or not need? Can I back up the new drive before I do anything to it and revert to it if need be? Do I need a phone line for this new drive as I only have Vonage.
> 
> Is there anyone in the Huntley, IL area that has done this that would be interested in helping with me with this? Like I said I have a new weaknees drive, spare computers to do the "zippering" ect. I'm just a little gun shy around linux.
> 
> Bob Sawyer


What model #? It seems that most of the issues are with zippering the HR10-250's so if you have an SD tivo using 6.2 of the OS this is very easy. Rbautch is working on a new version as we speak (or type). As far as any effect on the DVR functions, I have not heard of any major mass issues with the a hacked tivo at all once the tivo is up and running. This is not to say that some people don't have problems, just most of them are brought on by constantly futzing with it not from the zipper itself. The caveat is once you get back up and running. but unless the tivo gets stuck in a reboot loop, the dvr part works normally regardless of the status of the hacks (AFAIK).

It speaks volumes that most (I can only think of a handful) people zippering an SD model can do it with little or no help. The biggest problems are in network setup, but you are familiar with network issues you just have to learn a few basic linux commands and tivo specific scripts if you have problems.

Best advice *BEFORE you start*, Get the instant cake image for you tivo just in case, make sure you have a supported network adapter (including version numbers), Use a static IP address *not DHCP*, and get a serial cable in case you ever lose the network. Aside from that remember linux is case sensitive X does NOT equal x and type carefully. One more thing the wiki is your friend, see my sig.

If you are comfortable changing a hard drive out of a PC this is a snap.


----------



## (bruce_bruce)

I searched a bit through this thread but could not find something similar to my situation (though I am sure there probably is).

I have a Series 1 DirecTivo (DSR6000) that has an HD that is going bad. It still works but is showing signs of dying. A friend gave me his Series 2 DirecTivo (HDVR2) that has a bad HD.

I would like to:

1. Get all/some of the shows off of the Series 1 DirecTivo.
2. Zipper a new drive for the Series 2 DirecTivo.
3. Copy the saved shows onto the Series 2 DirecTivo.

Could someone give me a quick list of what steps I need to do? The main thing I'm not clear on is getting the shows off and onto the new HD. 

I hacked the Series 1 Tivo and added a TurbNET card so I'm not unfamiliar with this stuff.

Thanks!
Bruce


----------



## JWThiers

(bruce_bruce) said:


> I searched a bit through this thread but could not find something similar to my situation (though I am sure there probably is).
> 
> I have a Series 1 DirecTivo (DSR6000) that has an HD that is going bad. It still works but is showing signs of dying. A friend gave me his Series 2 DirecTivo (HDVR2) that has a bad HD.
> 
> I would like to:
> 
> 1. Get all/some of the shows off of the Series 1 DirecTivo.
> 2. Zipper a new drive for the Series 2 DirecTivo.
> 3. Copy the saved shows onto the Series 2 DirecTivo.
> 
> Could someone give me a quick list of what steps I need to do? The main thing I'm not clear on is getting the shows off and onto the new HD.
> 
> I hacked the Series 1 Tivo and added a TurbNET card so I'm not unfamiliar with this stuff.
> 
> Thanks!
> Bruce


This is NOT a zipper support question please start a new thread.


----------



## Avenger

rbautch said:


> The space used for your recordings is different that your filesystem space. Typical root filesystem partition is 128MB or 256MB, that's it. Type "df" at bash to see how much of that space you're using. My suggestion is to delete or backup anything you don't need - especially backup tivoapps in /tvbin, which take up a lot of room. If you still can't fee up enough space, run "e2fsck -p /dev/hdaX", which X is the location of your root filesystem, either 4 or 7. Make sure you mount read-only before running e2fsck, or you could fubar your tivo.


I should mention that I'm trying to run the enhancement script in Knoppix Lite. I am doing this because I never could get the serial cable to work after zippering. So I'm hoping that, by running the enhancement script in Knoppix, I'll have Internet access that will allow the rbautch_files.tgz update to download.

Interestingly, this actually works until I hit the wall on space. When I issued the df command, I see that there is a partition called /dev/root.old, and it shows total space available of about 2500k. Interestingly, it is exactly this amount of tgz file update that gets downloaded before storage space runs out.

I think I'm so close to having this work that I can taste it. It is evident to me that the download is being stored in the /dev/root.old partition. I can't umount this partition, either. Is there a way to force the dl to land in my mounted directory for /dev/hda7 instead? There's lots of room in there.


----------



## (bruce_bruce)

JWThiers said:


> This is NOT a zipper support question please start a new thread.


Sorry about that! I was thinking that it would be part of the process of creating an image that would be used by the Zipper stuff.

Thanks for the reply!
Bruce


----------



## Finnstang

(bruce_bruce) said:


> Sorry about that! I was thinking that it would be part of the process of creating an image that would be used by the Zipper stuff.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> Bruce


Use the Zipper for the new HDVR2 drive and then look on DDB for info on extraction and insertion.


----------



## SKDude

rbautch said:


> If you pull the drive, you can check the contents of your author file to make sure the correct network parameters are being set. Also check the contents of /enhancements/mfs_network. This will give you the actual network settings implemented by the script.


I pulled the drive, and the author file looked good, but I did not have an /enhancements/mfs_network file. I don't even have an enhancements directory and find did not locate mfs_network anywhere on the partition.

I recreated the firstboot flag file so the network script would rerun and set the output from the network script to be redirected to a log file that I could review it. I put it back in the Tivo unit. It did the one immediate reboot so I believe that section of the author file ran, but I still can not access it on the network. I am going to pull the drive again tonight and review the log file.

Does anyone have a suggestion for next steps? I am thinking about manually creating the mfs_network file, but I think that might be very slow going as I don't have a good setup to compare against.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWThiers

SKDude said:


> I pulled the drive, and the author file looked good, but I did not have an /enhancements/mfs_network file. I don't even have an enhancements directory and find did not locate mfs_network anywhere on the partition.
> 
> I recreated the firstboot flag file so the network script would rerun and set the output from the network script to be redirected to a log file that I could review it. I put it back in the Tivo unit. It did the one immediate reboot so I believe that section of the author file ran, but I still can not access it on the network. I am going to pull the drive again tonight and review the log file.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for next steps? I am thinking about manually creating the mfs_network file, but I think that might be very slow going as I don't have a good setup to compare against.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you don't have the /enhancements directory then the enhancement script somehow did not run properly. What you need to do is copy the rbautch_files.tgz file from your zipper disk to the /hacks directory. You should have that (if you don't you need to re-run zipper from the start). After you copy the file to /hacks cd to that directory and type sh tweak.sh and follow the instructions. Just like starting over.

I forget, do you have a serial cable?


----------



## SKDude

JWThiers said:


> If you don't have the /enhancements directory then the enhancement script somehow did not run properly. What you need to do is copy the rbautch_files.tgz file from your zipper disk to the /hacks directory. You should have that (if you don't you need to re-run zipper from the start). After you copy the file to /hacks cd to that directory and type sh tweak.sh and follow the instructions. Just like starting over.
> 
> I forget, do you have a serial cable?


I have not yet run the tweak.sh script because I can not telnet to it yet. (I assume that is what you meant by enhancement script.) It seems to me though that the network.tcl is supposed to create the mfs_network file. I do have the hacks directory and I believe (not in front of me) it contains the rbautch_files.tgz, superpatch..., etc. files. I just want to get the necessary files to the right state before the enhancement script, to get the networking working. If anyone knows the exact files to edit or copy over, I am all ears.

No, I do not have a serial cable, so I am trying to brute force this into working.

Thanks for the responses, they are appreciated.

DSR704 Zippered - Linksys WUSB11 v 2.8 - Static IP Outside DHCP


----------



## PJO1966

My Zippered HR10-250 still hasn't received the slices for 6.3b. Is it possible that I have to activate the 6.3a slices before 6.3b will be downloaded into the box?


----------



## Lord Vader

JW, I asked my father to try and ping his HR10-250 today, and when he did, he got the "connection timed out" responses. So, it appears he can't even ping his TIVO. 

Again, we checked all the hardware connections--they're fine--and I ran net-launch, even using several different settings. Nothing worked. Serial connection is fine, FA120 connection is nonexistent.


----------



## RobD

Bluewookie said:


> I used ImgBurn to burn my ISO. What exactly do you mean when you say that "the rbautch_files.tgz doesn't get unarchived"?
> 
> If I put that cd in my machine, I can open the "rbautch_files.tgz" from the cd using WinRar with no issues. I can also test and extract it without any issues.


Sorry, I've been busy and haven't been on TC on a regular schedule. What I mean is that when running the Zipper script, you'll see the message about "end of file" error and stuff. If I take the exact same .ISO file and burn it with another program the errors don't show up. It is something to do with Nero 7.

I could look at the script and see that the commands that were dying out were the installation of the USB drivers and when it was gunzipping the rbautch archive. When the script was done, I could look at the Tivo drive and the files were not installed.

It's not the Zipper script or process that is the problem. It works great if burned with something other than Nero 7. If you see these errors during the running of the Zipper script, there is a good chance your Tivo isn't going to respond to telnet when it starts up. Please refer to my posts from mid-December 2006 for accurate details on the messages I received and stuff...

As a hint to the great Zipper script author: maybe a few "if error" type checks on the USB drivers and rbautch expansion commands might clear up some of these problems, to at least alert people the script isn't getting 100% results...


----------



## Bluewookie

It's not just Nero7. As I stated in my post, I was using ImgBurn (ver 1.1.0.0 to be specific) and I had the same problem. I've since re-burned the ISO with Nero 6 and had far fewer issues.


----------



## RobD

Bluewookie said:


> It's not just Nero7. As I stated in my post, I was using ImgBurn (ver 1.1.0.0 to be specific) and I had the same problem. I've since re-burned the ISO with Nero 6 and had far fewer issues.


Nero6 and SonicRecord worked for me without problems.
Nero7 didn't work for me.
ActiveISO Burner worked for me with InstantCake, didn't try to make a Zipper yet. I will try it when I redo and Zipper my 3rd HDVR2.


----------



## tjpotter

I've tried to run the latest Zipper version on my hacked HDVR2 6.2 four different times and it always aborts at the same spot.

I have:
- carefully followed the Zipper installation instructions
- used the PTVlba48-4.04.iso from the new DVRugrade drive
- have not included a hacked kernel on the CD as I understand the one already in place should work
- burned boot CDs with Nero 7 and DeepBurner (I've read that different CD burning s/w will create slightly different ISOs)
- run the Zipper script with each boot CD with serial cable and pulled drive
- chosen not to replace the kernel when asked
- watched the messages as the Zipper script runs & determined that the script finds everything it needs.

It has never completed successfully and I got the same error in all four tries.

"Copying hacked kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz | No such file or directory
Hacked kernel not found on Zipper CD
Aborting"

I've searched this and other forums, but haven't found anything that has helped me get past this point. 

Thanks in advance for any help, hints or pointers.


----------



## ForrestB

Did you get the $5 LBA48 image or the free LBA48 image from DVRupgrade? Only the $5 version will work with the Zipper.


----------



## JWThiers

tjpotter said:


> I've tried to run the latest Zipper version on my hacked HDVR2 6.2 four different times and it always aborts at the same spot.
> 
> I have:
> - carefully followed the Zipper installation instructions
> - used the PTVlba48-4.04.iso from the new DVRugrade drive
> - have not included a hacked kernel on the CD as I understand the one already in place should work
> - burned boot CDs with Nero 7 and DeepBurner (I've read that different CD burning s/w will create slightly different ISOs)
> - run the Zipper script with each boot CD with serial cable and pulled drive
> - chosen not to replace the kernel when asked
> - watched the messages as the Zipper script runs & determined that the script finds everything it needs.
> 
> It has never completed successfully and I got the same error in all four tries.
> 
> "Copying hacked kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz | No such file or directory
> Hacked kernel not found on Zipper CD
> Aborting"
> 
> I've searched this and other forums, but haven't found anything that has helped me get past this point.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help, hints or pointers.


If your tivo is ALREADY hacked you just need to use the enhancement script in the second most posted to thread. The zipper also applies the initial hacks that you alraedy have done.


----------



## tjpotter

Thank you for the quick replies.

The LBA48 ISO came from a new DVRupgrade drive with enhancements that I purchased late in December. I assumed, since I currently had most of the functions from the Zipper, that I already had a hacked kernel. If that is a bad assumption, please correct me.

I was using Zipper to try to reestablish my broken network access. I only tried this after spending several days searching the forums for help in getting back my networking. I made a HUGE mistake in not learning how to properly backup and restore my system using dd or other means. Lesson well learned. I want to get my networking back AND have a reliable backup before I move on to more enhancements.

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## tjpotter

JW:

I should also add that I fully understand that we are all out in space with homemade space suits with this Tivo hacking. I'm grateful that all of you who figured out how to get into space in the first place share this adventure with people like me. 

I posted in your thread to 1) let you know about the abort, 2) find out why I got it, and 3) get help to get past it.

Thanks again.


----------



## JWThiers

tjpotter said:


> Thank you for the quick replies.
> 
> The LBA48 ISO came from a new DVRupgrade drive with enhancements that I purchased late in December. I assumed, since I currently had most of the functions from the Zipper, that I already had a hacked kernel. If that is a bad assumption, please correct me.
> 
> I was using Zipper to try to reestablish my broken network access. I only tried this after spending several days searching the forums for help in getting back my networking. I made a HUGE mistake in not learning how to properly backup and restore my system using dd or other means. Lesson well learned. I want to get my networking back AND have a reliable backup before I move on to more enhancements.
> 
> Thanks again for any help.


Judging by what you say you got the hacked kernel if you got the one you had to pay $5 for from DVRupgrade. but It appears by the error message that either the iso you put in the zippertools directory when you made the zipper cd was the wrong one, corrupted or not stored in the place zipper was looking for (meaning zipper thinks you don't have it).

That really isn't the way zipper was intended to be used (fix a network problem from a non-zippered hacked tivo) I don't think that this thread is the place for that question. but I will say since we don't have specific symptoms given yet, IF you don't mind losing the content you already recorded you can use the zipper to restore a reliable image and basically start from scratch. That is a fairly painless process

IMO the only truly reliable backup is one of a virgin drive of an unhacked system. So IMO the only way you will get a RELIABLE backup is to buy one from DVRupgrade. I know you can download images from people posting here and other forums, but as with anything it will only be as reliable as the source. If you trust someone using the named "LeEt HkR" (nothing personal to anyone offering an image or to LeEt HkR (if you exist) I'm just cautious) more power to ya.

If you want to try to figure out what got wonked by trying to zipper a drive that was already hacked with most of the enhancements the best thing to do would be to start a new thread. Personally I would opt for starting over again with a fresh virgin image. But then again I really don't fully understand what goes on in the 1st part of the zipper process and how that would affect an already hacked tivo.


----------



## tsanga

After reading pages and pages of posts, it seems a common issue is that after running zipper, the [insert your favorite network adapter] cannot get on the network, as in the router doesn't even put it in its client table.

What I haven't discovered, after reading all the posts, is that nobody's been able to figure this out completely. The only sane solution is to get a serial cable.

Is this pretty much it? I should go get a serial cable?


----------



## Da Goon

tsanga said:


> After reading pages and pages of posts, it seems a common issue is that after running zipper, the [insert your favorite network adapter] cannot get on the network, as in the router doesn't even put it in its client table.
> 
> What I haven't discovered, after reading all the posts, is that nobody's been able to figure this out completely. The only sane solution is to get a serial cable.
> 
> Is this pretty much it? I should go get a serial cable?


In the past 2 weeks or so, I've run the zipper on a DSR708 and an HR10-250, and had no trouble getting it on my network immediately (Airlink ASOHOUSB). However the other day, when I decided to manually install backported drivers on another tivo and I screwed up, I could only fix it using a serial cable (aside from pulling the drive again.) Not everybody's experience with the zipper is the same as mine, and if you don't like pulling your drive out over and over, then a serial cable is a very good piece of insurance.


----------



## JWThiers

tsanga said:


> After reading pages and pages of posts, it seems a common issue is that after running zipper, the [insert your favorite network adapter] cannot get on the network, as in the router doesn't even put it in its client table.
> 
> What I haven't discovered, after reading all the posts, is that nobody's been able to figure this out completely. The only sane solution is to get a serial cable.
> 
> Is this pretty much it? I should go get a serial cable?


The most common problems in general that people ask about in this thread are networking problems. The reason for that is the main job zipper does is hack it to get networking. All of the rest of the zipper process is installing other hacks. If they have a problem with another hack the right place to ask is in a thread for that hack. Having said that absolutely get a serial cable. Da goon is right if you lose the network your choices are a serial cable or pull the drive, your choice. I have been trying to help here with my limited knowledge and that has been my advice for a while. see my sig.


----------



## ForrestB

tsanga said:


> After reading pages and pages of posts, it seems a common issue is that after running zipper, the [insert your favorite network adapter] cannot get on the network, as in the router doesn't even put it in its client table.
> 
> What I haven't discovered, after reading all the posts, is that nobody's been able to figure this out completely. The only sane solution is to get a serial cable.
> 
> Is this pretty much it? I should go get a serial cable?


I had zero network problems with my both of my Zippered Tivo's. I used a wired Netgear FA120 on both of them. A wired connection is much easier to troubleshoot. After I confirmed both Tivo's were operating properly, then I connected the Zyxel P330W 802.11g wireless bridge and directly to my Mac and configured it independently. Then connected the Zyxel to the Tivo/FA120 and restarted the Tivo and it automatically connected to my network.

Conclusion - use a wired USB to Ethernet adapter to setup your Tivo.


----------



## JWThiers

ForrestB said:


> I had zero network problems with my both of my Zippered Tivo's. I used a wired Netgear FA120 on both of them. A wired connection is much easier to troubleshoot. After I confirmed both Tivo's were operating properly, then I connected the Zyxel P330W 802.11g wireless bridge and directly to my Mac and configured it independently. Then connected the Zyxel to the Tivo/FA120 and restarted the Tivo and it automatically connected to my network.
> 
> Conclusion - use a wired USB to Ethernet adapter to setup your Tivo.


Thats good advice for relatively smooth installations. When at all possible use wires.


----------



## unclemoosh

I have 7 HDVR2's networked on on 2 different networks in two different residences. All have been zippered and tweaked. Three of them have Maxtor 120 gig drives, the other four have Samsung 300 gig drives. One network has 2 120's and 2 300's, the other has 2 300's and 1 120.

The problem is that the units with the 300 gig drives freeze up about every 10 - 14 days. Doesn't seem to be any common thread between them when they do. They don't do it at the same time. I am guessing that it must be something with the 300 gig Samsung drive. I have a keen eye for the obvious. ;-)

My question is, is there something special I need to do because it is a 300 gig drive, or is it just something about Samsung?

Thanks.


----------



## RobD

unclemoosh said:


> My question is, is there something special I need to do because it is a 300 gig drive, or is it just something about Samsung?
> 
> Thanks.


I have an HDVR2 with a Seagate 300GB drive in it, and it doesn't lock up.
I have an HDVR2 with a Seagate 400GB drive in it, and it doesn't lock up.
Didn't do anything special with either one of them. Could be an issue with the Samsung drives, maybe a power draw problem or something.



tsanga said:


> Is this pretty much it? I should go get a serial cable?


I've zippered two units with earlier versions of the zipper using an FA120, went smoothly. Burned the latest version when I went to upgrade my drives, and experienced those file copy & end of file errors because I used Nero7. Result? Two HDVR2s that didn't connect to the network (no USB drivers were installed). It's possible some of these network problems are related to the CD-burning software issue - maybe users aren't paying attention to the screen and missed those two error messages like I did. When I re-burned the CD and re-zippered the drives, things worked as expected.


----------



## rbautch

tjpotter said:


> I've tried to run the latest Zipper version on my hacked HDVR2 6.2 four different times and it always aborts at the same spot.
> 
> I have:
> - carefully followed the Zipper installation instructions
> - used the PTVlba48-4.04.iso from the new DVRugrade drive
> - have not included a hacked kernel on the CD as I understand the one already in place should work
> - burned boot CDs with Nero 7 and DeepBurner (I've read that different CD burning s/w will create slightly different ISOs)
> - run the Zipper script with each boot CD with serial cable and pulled drive
> - chosen not to replace the kernel when asked
> - watched the messages as the Zipper script runs & determined that the script finds everything it needs.
> 
> It has never completed successfully and I got the same error in all four tries.
> 
> "Copying hacked kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz | No such file or directory
> Hacked kernel not found on Zipper CD
> Aborting"
> 
> I've searched this and other forums, but haven't found anything that has helped me get past this point.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help, hints or pointers.


Examine the files and folders on your DRVupgrade iso. If the Zipper is looking for a hacked kernel in /kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz, and if it's not there or is named something else, the Zipper will fail.


----------



## tsanga

I've now tried 3 different USB adapters (2 wired, 1 wireless) from the supported list, but none of them work. I'm thinking that the USB drivers aren't functioning properly. How do I check to make sure? I already peaked in usb.map to make sure my adapters are on the list.

Also, is there anyway to check if my USB ports are functioning correctly? I get power to the devices I plug in, but who knows about the serial data lines.


----------



## code4code5

Along the same lines, are there any Wireless G adaptors that will work with a Zippered HDVR2? How about the TIVO branded adaptor? I'd really like to keep that wireless speed if I could. Sorry if the question's already been asked and answered, but there's a ton to this thread.


----------



## Gunnyman

There are no wireless G adaptors that will work on a 6.2 DTiVo.


----------



## JWThiers

tsanga said:


> I've now tried 3 different USB adapters (2 wired, 1 wireless) from the supported list, but none of them work. I'm thinking that the USB drivers aren't functioning properly. How do I check to make sure? I already peaked in usb.map to make sure my adapters are on the list.
> 
> Also, is there anyway to check if my USB ports are functioning correctly? I get power to the devices I plug in, but who knows about the serial data lines.


Are you sure you have the network setup properly? Check the "General Networking Suggestions" and the Troubleshooting page on the wiki. See my sig.


----------



## ForrestB

You can use an 802.11g wireless ethernet bridge connected to supported USB to ethernet adapter to get fast wireless access. I use a Zyxel P330W (about $30 after rebate) and others have loaded alternate firmware into a Linksys 802.11g router that transforms it into a bridge. See here for more info Zipper Wiki


----------



## tsanga

JWThiers said:


> Are you sure you have the network setup properly? Check the "General Networking Suggestions" and the Troubleshooting page on the wiki. See my sig.


Yes, I'm pretty sure the network is setup properly.

The router's at *.1, DHCP is set from *.10 to *.50, and I'm setting the TiVo to *.101.

I did notice that the zipper revision history says that the if/then statements were removed from the author file in ver. 1.3.1. But when I look in my author file, I still see if/then around the call to network.tcl. Is this correct?


----------



## tsanga

Bluewookie said:


> At this point I think the serial cable is your best bet.
> 
> I also could not get network connectivity straight out of the zipper. You can get an appropriate serial cable on ebay, delivered for roughly $10 US.
> 
> When you do get the cable, use google to search for TIVO PPP, that is a decent description of how to connect via hyperterminal, just be aware that the baud rate should be 115200, not 9600. If you get the "what is password?" dialog let it finish booting, then restart and try again. It took me a few tries to got the bash#.
> 
> Once you finally get the bash prompt, I found the following steps to work best.
> 1.) Use the "cd" command to get into the /hacks folder. If memory serves me correctly, you'll need to "cd .." twice, and then "cd hacks"
> 2.) run "tweak_uninstall.sh"
> 3.) run "tweak.sh" -- follow all of the prompts, you will reset your networking info when you do it this way, ie asking for IP and router addresses, and then networking will work correctly.


Why do I have to run tweak_uninstall.sh first, before tweak.sh?


----------



## Bluewookie

tsanga said:


> Why do I have to run tweak_uninstall.sh first, before tweak.sh?


I don't know that you have to, but in my own experiences (2 zippered units last week) I found that to be the best method.

Basically running the initial zipper script when the drive was in my PC got telnet over serial working correctly for me, but I couldn't get network access. So, using my serial cable, I put the drive(s) back in my D*Tivo's, connected with Hyperterminal via serial cable, changed into the \hacks directory, and then ran tweak_uninstall.sh followed by tweak.sh, and my networking finally started working.

You're experience may be different, I just found that was the most effective route for me.


----------



## rbautch

tsanga said:


> Why do I have to run tweak_uninstall.sh first, before tweak.sh?


tweak.sh appends your author file with commands to start various hacks, appends your profile with various aliases, and does many other things that would not be good to do multiple times. If I allowed the script to run over and over, you author file would fill up with multiple duplicate and conflicting entries. The uninstall script essentially restores your tivo to the state it was in before you ran tweak.sh.


----------



## tsanga

Bluewookie said:


> I don't know that you have to, but in my own experiences (2 zippered units last week) I found that to be the best method.
> 
> Basically running the initial zipper script when the drive was in my PC got telnet over serial working correctly for me, but I couldn't get network access. So, using my serial cable, I put the drive(s) back in my D*Tivo's, connected with Hyperterminal via serial cable, changed into the \hacks directory, and then ran tweak_uninstall.sh followed by tweak.sh, and my networking finally started working.
> 
> You're experience may be different, I just found that was the most effective route for me.


Thanks.

Fellow HDVR2 owner here, and I'm having the same issues. I'm basically planning to take your approach. Gonna make me a serial cable tomorrow with the right supplies at work.


----------



## tsanga

rbautch said:


> tweak.sh appends your author file with commands to start various hacks, appends your profile with various aliases, and does many other things that would not be good to do multiple times. If I allowed the script to run over and over, you author file would fill up with multiple duplicate and conflicting entries. The uninstall script essentially restores your tivo to the state it was in before you ran tweak.sh.


Gotcha. I haven't even run tweak.sh once, so probably nothing to worry about for me.


----------



## mtcbuilder

Bluewookie said:


> I don't know that you have to, but in my own experiences (2 zippered units last week) I found that to be the best method.
> 
> Basically running the initial zipper script when the drive was in my PC got telnet over serial working correctly for me, but I couldn't get network access. So, using my serial cable, I put the drive(s) back in my D*Tivo's, connected with Hyperterminal via serial cable, changed into the \hacks directory, and then ran tweak_uninstall.sh followed by tweak.sh, and my networking finally started working.
> 
> You're experience may be different, I just found that was the most effective route for me.


I just got mine up and running the same way. I ran the Zipper 3 times, setting the ip address differently each time. I even modified my router to use dd-wrt firmware thinking maybe I had a router problem. Just like you and others, the lights were on, but no networking. The serial cable got it going finally. There was no /enhancements directory before I ran tweak.sh manually.

I gotta believe those of us that are having problems with the enhancements not installing with the zipper aren't doing anything wrong. It works now, but I think there must be something wrong with the script (although I'm too ignorant to have the slightest idea as to what is wrong).


----------



## Bluewookie

mtcbuilder said:


> I gotta believe those of us that are having problems with the enhancements not installing with the zipper aren't doing anything wrong. It works now, but I think there must be something wrong with the script (although I'm too ignorant to have the slightest idea as to what is wrong).


I wouldn't assume it is a problem with the script. I don't claim to know exactly what the problem is though, but it could be any number of small things.

The fact that we have a working bash prompt over telnet means the hacked kernel is correctly in place. The common issue here seems to be the network settings. I'm pretty sure the first_boot flag is being set correctly when the drive initially boots in the Tivo for the first time. So IMHO I have to think it is something to do with either the USB drivers, or the network configuration updating the necessary files correctly.

I do however happen to have a spare hard drive sitting here that I can run the full zipper installation on as many times as necessary if anyone would like to help troubleshoot the problem. But, the bad news is I don't really have an extra D*Tivo to continually test the next phase with.


----------



## mtcbuilder

Bluewookie said:


> I wouldn't assume it is a problem with the script. I don't claim to know exactly what the problem is though, but it could be any number of small things.
> 
> The fact that we have a working bash prompt over telnet means the hacked kernel is correctly in place. The common issue here seems to be the network settings. I'm pretty sure the first_boot flag is being set correctly when the drive initially boots in the Tivo for the first time. So IMHO I have to think it is something to do with either the USB drivers, or the network configuration updating the necessary files correctly.
> 
> I do however happen to have a spare hard drive sitting here that I can run the full zipper installation on as many times as necessary if anyone would like to help troubleshoot the problem. But, the bad news is I don't really have an extra D*Tivo to continually test the next phase with.


Ok, you're right, I mis-spoke. I don't think there's a problem with the script necessarily, more likely that there's a problem with some component not operating correctly. My point is, I don't think our common problems are a result of us doing anything wrong or not following directions, more that something isn't working as designed.


----------



## doconeill

I've zippered three TiVos recently. Not once has the stuff been installed as part of the Zipper process, and I don't think it has for anyone else for that matter.

The instructions say very specifically that after you've done the Zipper part, you put the drive BACK in the TiVo and telnet to it to run tweak.sh.

The problem I think is that not all the USB network adapters seem work without running tweak.sh FIRST. On two of the three TiVos, I had to use a serial cable (which fortunately I already had from my Series 1) and run tweak.sh to get the USB2 stuff installed before the network work. One one (the DSR708), I didn't need to...and I have no idea why. Of course, I still had to run tweak.sh to install everything else.

Perhaps the zipper instructions should note that the network will not come live in all cases, and having a serial cable and a way to use it (I had an older laptop with a serial connector - most now do not, but you can get a USB-to-Serial adapter for newer systems) is a good idea. It also took me a while to figure out that the serial speed is 115200, whereas I was expecting 9600.


----------



## JWThiers

tsanga said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure the network is setup properly.
> 
> The router's at *.1, DHCP is set from *.10 to *.50, and I'm setting the TiVo to *.101.
> 
> I did notice that the zipper revision history says that the if/then statements were removed from the author file in ver. 1.3.1. But when I look in my author file, I still see if/then around the call to network.tcl. Is this correct?


I'm not sure how the logic on the if's work. You would have to check with russ on that

But...

You say you are settingthe tivo ip to *.101. Does this mean that when you did the net-status as suggested in the wiki that is was something else and you have to do a net-launch to SET it? Trying to figure out if the ip is being changed somewhere to something other than what you set.


----------



## JWThiers

mtcbuilder said:


> Just like you and others, the lights were on, but no networking. The serial cable got it going finally. There was no /enhancements directory before I ran tweak.sh manually.


The zipper does two things. The part that is done while the drive is in the PC hacks the kernel to allow changes to be made to the OS without self correcting and enables TELNET access and creates the /hacks directory which contains the enhancement script (tweak.sh) and the needed files rbautch_files.tgz (tgz is a common form of file compression in linux). The second part is done after the drive is reinstalled in the tivo. This being runs the enhancement script (tweak.sh). Tweak.sh creates a directory called enhancements and installs the included enhancements in that directory (uncompresses the .tgz file). So until you run tweak.sh the enhancements directory is not there.


----------



## JWThiers

doconeill said:


> I've zippered three TiVos recently. Not once has the stuff been installed as part of the Zipper process, and I don't think it has for anyone else for that matter.


Those are some pretty bold statements. And would have to say that I strongly disagree with much of them. I don't know how many people have used zipper but I would say its a pretty big number and MOST do not have problems that are related to the actual zipper process. Zipper is basically a script that tells a computer what to do. They are the exact commands that you would type if you were to do the process manually. So if it works at all it will work again, it really isn't that complicated a process. Since computers are very good at following instructions exactly and to the letter every time a program is run. The only things that are variable are the exact hacks you install (from the tweak script), which network adapters you use, and what network settings you tell it to use. And if you cant get telnet access the first time to run the tweak script the first one isn't a consideration. That means either you got a corrupt file or had a glitch that caused a corrupt file which isn't the zippers fault but if you can use serial to get in there is a chance to correct the problem by rerunning tweak, are using either broken or incompatible hardware again not zippers fault, or you made an unintentional error in the setup. If you are going to criticize someone or there work that they are providing free you got what you paid for, Nothing except an image file that you can restore to you drive and a hacked kernel on disk to do the hack some other way.

I doubt a unix guru would use a script to do this anyway.


----------



## rbautch

doconeill said:


> I've zippered three TiVos recently. Not once has the stuff been installed as part of the Zipper process, and I don't think it has for anyone else for that matter.
> 
> The instructions say very specifically that after you've done the Zipper part, you put the drive BACK in the TiVo and telnet to it to run tweak.sh.
> 
> The problem I think is that not all the USB network adapters seem work without running tweak.sh FIRST. On two of the three TiVos, I had to use a serial cable (which fortunately I already had from my Series 1) and run tweak.sh to get the USB2 stuff installed before the network work. One one (the DSR708), I didn't need to...and I have no idea why. Of course, I still had to run tweak.sh to install everything else.
> 
> Perhaps the zipper instructions should note that the network will not come live in all cases, and having a serial cable and a way to use it (I had an older laptop with a serial connector - most now do not, but you can get a USB-to-Serial adapter for newer systems) is a good idea. It also took me a while to figure out that the serial speed is 115200, whereas I was expecting 9600.


Of the three tivos, what adapter did you use on the ones that did not work? Do you have any adapters that are compatible with stock tivo drivers? You shouldn't have to run tweak.sh to get a connection, but I'd like to know where it went wrong for you.


----------



## Bluewookie

Russ,

Just FYI, I used DLink DUB-E100 and Linksys USB200M adapters when I was having the issues. I went through the zipper process 3 or 4 times with the DUB-E100 before I resorted to the serial cable, and once with the USB200M before I went to the serial cable.


----------



## Lord Vader

Too much activity in here. You guys should all be watching *DA BEARS!*


----------



## deaklet

I can't get mine up on the network either. 

I zippered the drive successfully, setting router IP to 192.168.0.1 and TiVo static IP to 192.168.0.151. I've got a new netgear MA111v2 (802.11b) out of the box plugged into the USB port. I can neither telnet nor ping to the tivo (192.168.0.151). I set up the DHCP to end at 192.168.0.150, and WEP is off. I've reset the IP on the zippered drive at least three times with no success.

Any thoughts?

-Leslie


----------



## doconeill

rbautch said:


> Of the three tivos, what adapter did you use on the ones that did not work? Do you have any adapters that are compatible with stock tivo drivers? You shouldn't have to run tweak.sh to get a connection, but I'd like to know where it went wrong for you.


All three were using Linksys USM200M V2.1. The DSR708 was the only one that came up on the network right away. Interestingly, I bought them separately, two from Amazon and one from the local BB. The on on the DSR708 was the one that was purchased independently.

Strange...looking at the output of dmesg: on the DSR708 and HDVR2, it detects it specifically as a "ASIX AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet". But on the DVR80 its "Linksys usb200m v2 AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet". It is possible that the network came up automatically on the HDVR2 and I didn't notice, as it was the second one done and I may have used the serial cable off the bat.

Why they are detected differently is a mystery to me right now. But the Patriots are about to start, so that will occupy me the rest of the night.


----------



## dswallow

deaklet said:


> I can't get mine up on the network either.
> 
> I zippered the drive successfully, setting router IP to 192.168.0.1 and TiVo static IP to 192.168.0.151. I've got a new netgear MA111v2 (802.11b) out of the box plugged into the USB port. I can neither telnet nor ping to the tivo (192.168.0.151). I set up the DHCP to end at 192.168.0.150, and WEP is off. I've reset the IP on the zippered drive at least three times with no success.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Have you looked through the /var/log/kernel file to see if there's any informational message about the network or drivers during boot?

Can you connect via the serial port and get a bash shell? If so, what do you get if you enter the "ifconfig" command?


----------



## deaklet

dswallow said:


> Have you looked through the /var/log/kernel file to see if there's any informational message about the network or drivers during boot?
> 
> Can you connect via the serial port and get a bash shell? If so, what do you get if you enter the "ifconfig" command?


I have not yet connected with a serial cable, though I may be ordering one this week, so I can't get to the bash shell.

I'm not sure how to view the logfile. I'm barely keeping my head above water with this upgrade stuff.


----------



## dswallow

deaklet said:


> I have not yet connected with a serial cable, though I may be ordering one this week, so I can't get to the bash shell.
> 
> I'm not sure how to view the logfile. I'm barely keeping my head above water with this upgrade stuff.


You'd have to pull the drive, boot from a Linux CD and mount partition 9 which is the /var partition, then you could look at it in a text editor or display it on screen page by page.

For example, if the drive were connected as the primary master, it'd be /dev/hda and you could mount /dev/hda9 to get to the /var partition, like this:

mkdir /mnt/var
mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/var

Then, to view:
cat /mnt/var/log/kernel

or page by page:
cat /mnt/var/log/kernel | less

or open it in an editor (like pico if you're using a knoppix linux boot CD):
pico /mnt/var/log/kernel

If you have an old 9-pin (DB-9) serial cable and a 1/8" stereo mini-jack cable, and a pair of wire cutters/strippers or even scissors or a razor blade, you could put a cable together easily.


----------



## Dilbert76

Bluewookie said:


> Russ,
> 
> Just FYI, I used DLink DUB-E100 and Linksys USB200M adapters when I was having the issues. I went through the zipper process 3 or 4 times with the DUB-E100 before I resorted to the serial cable, and once with the USB200M before I went to the serial cable.


I was having the same problems. Unfortunately, I don't have a serial cable yet.

I took a look at network.tcl which gets run at first boot and noticed that it writes stuff to a file in the /enhancements directory. For grins and giggles, I created an enhancements directory while it was still in my PC and guess what....I finally got network access. Sure enough there's a file in there now (mfs_network). I'm about to run tweak, but I think that guy isn't expecting an /enhancements directory, so I renamed it.

I would say, give that a shot...it can't hurt anything.


----------



## rbautch

doconeill said:


> All three were using Linksys USM200M V2.1. The DSR708 was the only one that came up on the network right away. Interestingly, I bought them separately, two from Amazon and one from the local BB. The on on the DSR708 was the one that was purchased independently.
> 
> Strange...looking at the output of dmesg: on the DSR708 and HDVR2, it detects it specifically as a "ASIX AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet". But on the DVR80 its "Linksys usb200m v2 AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet". It is possible that the network came up automatically on the HDVR2 and I didn't notice, as it was the second one done and I may have used the serial cable off the bat.
> 
> Why they are detected differently is a mystery to me right now. But the Patriots are about to start, so that will occupy me the rest of the night.


I'm surprised it worked at all since neither the Zipper nor the enhancement script installs drivers for that adapter or modifies usb.map to recognize it. Note the list of compatible adapters in the Zipper instructions. Only version 2 is supported, not 2.1.


----------



## rbautch

Dilbert76 said:


> I was having the same problems. Unfortunately, I don't have a serial cable yet.
> 
> I took a look at network.tcl which gets run at first boot and noticed that it writes stuff to a file in the /enhancements directory. For grins and giggles, I created an enhancements directory while it was still in my PC and guess what....I finally got network access. Sure enough there's a file in there now (mfs_network). I'm about to run tweak, but I think that guy isn't expecting an /enhancements directory, so I renamed it.
> 
> I would say, give that a shot...it can't hurt anything.


In the latest beta version of the Zipper, I'm no longer writing network info to the /enhancements directory, I'm using /hacks instead. This way you won't be prompted to unistall and download another copy of the script when you run tweak.sh for the first time.


----------



## MacAholic

I am having the same problem. I installed the zipper and can not access the network. Similar boat with no serial cable. I am using a usb200m version 1 adapter.


----------



## Gargoyle557

rbautch said:


> I'm surprised it worked at all since neither the Zipper nor the enhancement script installs drivers for that adapter or modifies usb.map to recognize it. Note the list of compatible adapters in the Zipper instructions. Only version 2 is supported, not 2.1.


I am not sure if this statement is acurate. My two zippered units worked fine with the USB200Mv2.1. After zippering and then reinstalling the drives the USB200Mv2.1's worked perfectly. I then ran the tweak script and everything went smoothly. Not sure why everyone else is having trouble with them though, perhaps I was just lucky.


----------



## JWThiers

Gargoyle557 said:


> I am not sure if this statement is acurate. My two zippered units worked fine with the USB200Mv2.1. After zippering and then reinstalling the drives the USB200Mv2.1's worked perfectly. I then ran the tweak script and everything went smoothly. Not sure why everyone else is having trouble with them though, perhaps I was just lucky.


or they are not actually v2.1


----------



## djdavis75

I had the same problem as the others. I zippered my TiVo drive and had no networking access. I tried Dilbert76's suggestion and it worked. I just mounted the / partition after The Zipper had finished and created an /enhancements directory. Put the drive back in the TiVo and it worked.

I thought I was using the latest version of The Zipper. I believe it is version 2.6. I just downloaded it a few days ago.


----------



## doconeill

rbautch said:


> I'm surprised it worked at all since neither the Zipper nor the enhancement script installs drivers for that adapter or modifies usb.map to recognize it. Note the list of compatible adapters in the Zipper instructions. Only version 2 is supported, not 2.1.


Before I posted, I checked all three. They are indeed V2.1 (even though I had intended for V2), or at least that's what's printed on them.

There must be SOME compatible driver installed...otherwise there is some magic at play... 

The ax8817x driver is definitely loaded in the kernel on all three.


----------



## ffemtreed

I got a question about updgrading my HR10-250. 

I bought a brand new 300GB HD to do this. Was planning on keeping the original as a spare on the shelf and not touching it. 

I was planning on using the instantcake and then using the Zipper to upgrade it. 

First question is do I need a phone line to complete this process? I do have a home network to do the activation if needed. I just recently relocated to a new state and I don't plan on having a phone line. 

The second questions; I see that they now have a 6.3 instantcake image. Can still use the Zipper program on that image? I know the zipper documentation specificaly tells you to use the ver 3xx image and let the zipper do the upgrade. 

Thanks for any help

Jim


----------



## mtcbuilder

Bluewookie said:


> Russ,
> 
> Just FYI, I used DLink DUB-E100 and Linksys USB200M adapters when I was having the issues. I went through the zipper process 3 or 4 times with the DUB-E100 before I resorted to the serial cable, and once with the USB200M before I went to the serial cable.


And I had pretty much the same problems with an airlink ASOHOUSB wired adapter.


----------



## mtcbuilder

Ok, so I've got my HDRV2 up and running with a new hard drive (this was my original DTivo 5-6 years ago and the drive failed after about 3 years). A also have a 2 year old Samsung SIR-S4080R that is working fine, but isn't hacked. Do I need to buy a different instantcake image to Zipper this drive, or am I correct in thinking that I can I use the existing image tat is on the drive already?
Hypothetically, what would happen if I were to use the HDVR2 image on my existing Zipper CD and zipper a new drive, then put it in the Samsung. Does it work?


----------



## rbautch

mtcbuilder said:


> And I had pretty much the same problems with an airlink ASOHOUSB wired adapter.


Try using the latest beta version of the Zipper here . It writes network info to /hacks instead of /enhancements, so you shouldn't need to create that directory.


----------



## mtcbuilder

rbautch said:


> Try using the latest beta version of the Zipper here . It writes network info to /hacks instead of /enhancements, so you shouldn't need to create that directory.


 Maybe I was looking in the wrong place, since I did use a version that I downloaded the same day I ran it. Still, like others, I didn't have networking working until I used the serial cable.


----------



## sk33t3r

doconeill said:


> Before I posted, I checked all three. They are indeed V2.1 (even though I had intended for V2), or at least that's what's printed on them.
> 
> There must be SOME compatible driver installed...otherwise there is some magic at play...
> 
> The ax8817x driver is definitely loaded in the kernel on all three.


My v2.1 USB200m has been working fine with zipper


----------



## tsanga

Good call by Dilbert76. I never thought of tricking the script into thinking the /enhancements directory was there.

I finally got mine zippered and hacked properly, with a serial cable, just like Bluewookie and mtcbuilder. After runing tweak.sh, the networking worked great. I just had to run setSSID after tweak.sh to set the wireless parameters.

I noticed that while I was running tweak.sh the first time, it reported that there were no network settings in MFS. I was pretty sure that the statements inside the if brackets in the author file left by zipper executed, since I tried removing the if brackets and sure enough, the TiVo kept rebooting. So the only remaining conclusion was that network.tcl didn't run properly since no network settings were in MFS. So there you have it, network.tcl was still expecting to write to /enhancements.

Thanks to all, especially Gunny and rbautch for this very cool tool.

Allow me to digress with a question: can anybody point me to a good thread about how to download saved recordings to a PC, then upload them again to the TiVo? I'm got a 160GB drive with the partition table of a 80GB, and I can't expand anymore without redoing a new image.

P.S. It's been years since I last used Linux in school. What the difference between executing *tweak.sh* and *sh tweak.sh*?


----------



## Da Goon

Here's a good tool for putting shows back onto the tivo : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007&page=1&pp=30

But, taking the shows off can't really be discussed here.


----------



## tsanga

Da Goon said:


> Here's a good tool for putting shows back onto the tivo : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007&page=1&pp=30
> 
> But, taking the shows off can't really be discussed here.


Thanks, this is way cool. I'll definitely look into it. It's got even more flexibility than I was looking for. All I wanted was to somehow backup my current recordings, expand the drive, then put them back.


----------



## jspencer

I ran the tweaks.sh tonite and it shows 2.7 even thought he zipper page shows 2.6. It lets me bash with a serial cable but once the enhancements are run and it reboots I can't get a bash prompt or telnet to the tivo. I have rerun the zipper twice and this happens each time. Once the tivo reboots I can't network to it with serial or netgear fa120.


----------



## JWThiers

jspencer said:


> I ran the tweaks.sh tonite and it shows 2.7 even thought he zipper page shows 2.6. It lets me bash with a serial cable but once the enhancements are run and it reboots I can't get a bash prompt or telnet to the tivo. I have rerun the zipper twice and this happens each time. Once the tivo reboots I can't network to it with serial or netgear fa120.


You shouldn't need to run tweak with the serial the first time you should have access through an ethernet cable. But I guess you know that. You have a great network adapter so that won't be an issue (provided it is functional of course). I need a bit more information to help. What model tivo, what IP address for router and tivo, Any error messages when you ran zipper, any warning/error messages when you did get into the tivo via serial (or ethernet for that matter), are the lights on the fa120 on (power and link)? While you are waiting for a reply you might want to check the wiki. It will give you a basic idea for the kind of things that you will be doing (if not exactly)


----------



## MiniCwik

I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 that has remained unmodded, well that is until now 

I've prepped a WD Caviar 160GB drive today using Zipper and InstantCake as well I purchased a Belkin F5D5050 ethernet adapter today. Hopefully all will go smooth for me when I install these on Friday.

Just want to say this is a great forum/site/community!


----------



## tward_biteme1

I know it has been said many times before, but really, thanks for doing the Zipper!!! 

Just did another one last night and it went without a hitch.

Took me like 1 hour tops.. (mainly because of being interrupted)....

Just thought THANKS should be said again.


----------



## JWThiers

Before I got smart and got a serial cable I got to where I could do a fresh install/zipper in about 30 minutes from power down to remove the drive to up and watching TV again. I made a lot of mistakes and it was just easier to start fresh. A serial cable has helped a lot.


----------



## MiniCwik

I did have a question regarding connecting two hard drives within my DTivo ... if I zippered a new hard drive can I connect my existing (stock) DTivo hard drive as a slave to the zippered one to access any show recordings I have on there?

Thank you in advance


----------



## ttodd1

no, what you should have done then was copy the image from the orginal drive to the new drive and then it would have you "old" recordings.


----------



## MiniCwik

Okay, they are not crucial to have at this point (at least to me anyway) I will check with the wifey though to see if they are and then travel that route if need-be.

Thanks!


----------



## Bluewookie

Probably a simple question, but I figured there are enough smart people here that someone could help.

I was reading the readme on the zipper wiki, particularly the section about the tweak script "Installs a Customized Version of Tivowebplus"... anyway I noticed it says that Hackman is included in the installation.

Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see Hackman installed in my installations. I recently upgraded to TWP 1.3.1, but even before that when I was running the 1.3.0 default TWP installation, I didn't see Hackman installed.


----------



## Cure

Bluewookie said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see Hackman installed in my installations. I recently upgraded to TWP 1.3.1, but even before that when I was running the 1.3.0 default TWP installation, I didn't see Hackman installed.


They took out Hackman a while back. It has too much potential to brick your box if you make a mistake. It's not too hard to add it later; you just have to download it and read the README.


----------



## Bluewookie

Sorry, not exactly what I was asking. 

I know how to install Hackman. I was just commenting that I noticed the readme on the zipper wiki stated it was installed in the custom TWP, yet that didn't seem to be the case in my situation. But then I saw Ver 3.4 note, where it states Hackman module is removed.


----------



## JWThiers

And the question is??


----------



## rbautch

I just posted version 3.7 and updated the website. Here are the changes:

Added 6.3x support
Added a debug option to show more output. To use this feature, invoke the Zipper with: /cdrom/zipper debug
Modified network.tcl to write network parameters to /hacks rather than /enhancements. This prevents tweak.sh from thinking you have an existing installation, and prompting you to uninstall it and download a new one.


----------



## Tonedeaf

I previously hacked my HR10-250 when it was 3.1, I then let it upgrade to 6.3 with the few tweaks that were posted awhile back.

I hadn't done anything with this Tivo since the initial roll out of 6.3 etc for this Tivo. I know that zippering the unit with 6.3 on it was a problem as the network was a challenge to get to work unless you could access via serial cable.

Do the network adapters now work with this latest zipper or would I still need a serial cable?


----------



## mr.unnatural

> I just posted version 3.7 and updated the website.


Check the download link on the Zipper site. It just loops you back to the top of the web page.


----------



## rbautch

Tonedeaf said:


> I previously hacked my HR10-250 when it was 3.1, I then let it upgrade to 6.3 with the few tweaks that were posted awhile back.
> 
> I hadn't done anything with this Tivo since the initial roll out of 6.3 etc for this Tivo. I know that zippering the unit with 6.3 on it was a problem as the network was a challenge to get to work unless you could access via serial cable.
> 
> Do the network adapters now work with this latest zipper or would I still need a serial cable?


I don't know what problem some users were having that necessitated a serial connection to fix, and none were able to give any more useful information other than "it didn't work for me". Although a serial cable is essential for troubleshooting and future hacking, you shouldn't need one to get your tivo hacked and networked initially. I added a debug option so users can provide more feedback if that problem still persists for some.


----------



## tsanga

rbautch said:


> I don't know what problem some users were having that necessitated a serial connection to fix, and none were able to give any more useful information other than "it didn't work for me". Although a serial cable is essential for troubleshooting and future hacking, you shouldn't need one to get your tivo hacked and networked initially. I added a debug option so users can provide more feedback if that problem still persists for some.


I have a feeling that having network.tcl write to /hacks instead of /enhancements may take care of this, since the first time network.tcl is run on the reboot, /enhancements doesn't exist yet.


----------



## Bluewookie

rbautch said:


> I don't know what problem some users were having that necessitated a serial connection to fix, and none were able to give any more useful information other than "it didn't work for me". Although a serial cable is essential for troubleshooting and future hacking, you shouldn't need one to get your tivo hacked and networked initially. I added a debug option so users can provide more feedback if that problem still persists for some.


I think I'll be re-zippering one of my boxes with a new larger hard drive this weekend.

I'll grab the updated zipper scripts and make a new zipper cd. The only things that will have changed will be the new zipper script and the new hard drive. I'll let you know if I experience any of the same issues I had previously.


----------



## CopyCat

Have any HR10-250 owners tried this 6.3b image ?

http://www.jeanandrick.com/tivofiles/


----------



## bpratt

CopyCat said:


> Have any HR10-250 owners tried this 6.3b image ?
> 
> http://www.jeanandrick.com/tivofiles/


One of my HR10-250s received the 6.3b upgrade very early in December. Since there were a lot of people who wanted the upgrade, I pulled my drive and did a mfsbackup to get the image. I put it out on www.filefactory.com. Someone downloaded the version and put it on jeanandrick. It is a virgin 6.3b image with no mods whatever.


----------



## sk33t3r

bpratt I put your image at jeanandrick.com so we could avoid all the file factory crap.


----------



## Bluewookie

rbautch said:


> I don't know what problem some users were having that necessitated a serial connection to fix, and none were able to give any more useful information other than "it didn't work for me". Although a serial cable is essential for troubleshooting and future hacking, you shouldn't need one to get your tivo hacked and networked initially. I added a debug option so users can provide more feedback if that problem still persists for some.


Russ,

The new install certainly seems to function better than version 2.6.

I re-zippered my HDVR2 with a new larger HD tonight. Here are the items that stood out.

1.) Burning the ISO with ImgBurn 2.1.0.0 still resulted in the input/output errors. I still had to resort to reburning with Nero 6 to get around that.

2.) After the hacked kernel was copied, while the usb drivers were copying, I did get some errors, something about OCTAL GID if I recall correctly. I've got an extra drive lying around that I can run this on again if you are interested in the exact errors.

3.) Networking worked upon reboot, no need to get out my serial cable this time.

Thanks!!!


----------



## CopyCat

bpratt said:


> One of my HR10-250s received the 6.3b upgrade very early in December. Since there were a lot of people who wanted the upgrade, I pulled my drive and did a mfsbackup to get the image. I put it out on www.filefactory.com. Someone downloaded the version and put it on jeanandrick. It is a virgin 6.3b image with no mods whatever.


So if it is an image I could rename it to 000001 and place it in my zipper tools folder and create a zipper boot CD and reimage my drive with it and end up with a HR10-250 w/6.3b on it zippered ?


----------



## JWThiers

CopyCat said:


> So if it is an image I could rename it to 000001 and place it in my zipper tools folder and create a zipper boot CD and reimage my drive with it and end up with a HR10-250 w/6.3b on it zippered ?


ANY image can be renamed to 000001 and it will installed.


----------



## BigBoy_67

I installed a good instantacke image and then did the Zipper for a 6.2 image. However, when I attach a support USB adapter (Netgear wireless), I see no activity on the adapter. Any suggestions ?

Have I omitted a step or something ? 

I thought everything went fine during the hack process a few weeks ago, I have been waiting for a month to get a adapter that is supported. Just got it, attached it, and no luck  :down:


----------



## mr.unnatural

Hey Gunny! How about posting a note on the Zipper website that you will be unable to download the Zipper file if you have your web browser set to block popup windows. You guys drove me nuts with this until I finally figured out what was going on.


----------



## sk33t3r

How did these guys drive you nuts? My IE blocks it as well but I get the banner at the top telling content blocked. Maybe you need to upgrade you IE or add the zipper site and tivocomunity to your trusted sites.


----------



## sk33t3r

Bluewookie said:


> Russ,
> 
> 2.) After the hacked kernel was copied, while the usb drivers were copying, I did get some errors, something about OCTAL GID if I recall correctly. I've got an extra drive lying around that I can run this on again if you are interested in the exact errors.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I got these same errors with the latest zipper and instant cake 63b. It couldnt back up the original drives and then some octal something, I knew I shoul dhave noted it.

But as Bluewookie said the network is up and running.


----------



## ttodd1

BigBoy_67 said:


> I installed a good instantacke image and then did the Zipper for a 6.2 image. However, when I attach a support USB adapter (Netgear wireless), I see no activity on the adapter. Any suggestions ?
> 
> Have I omitted a step or something ?
> 
> I thought everything went fine during the hack process a few weeks ago, I have been waiting for a month to get a adapter that is supported. Just got it, attached it, and no luck  :down:


Did you change the network setting to be wireless - assuming that you were wired before? If you are doing DHCP did you put the new MAC address in?


----------



## justinz71

Hello,

I zipperd a couple of SD tivos back when the zipper first came out (thanks Gunny&RB) and have been enjoying the goodies for over a year. Recently decided to give a HR10-250 a go since instantcake 6.3b was available and the testing in the other thread seemed to go well.

I have created the zipper disc to a tee using instancake6.3b and the PTVLBA48 v4.04 images. Using a fresh drive, all seems to start of well and the image is sucessfully applied but then it errors out during the portion of the script trying to mount the drive  .

Below is a log...if anyone can offer any guidance I would be very grateful. Thanks. :up:

---

Image was successfully applied. Press any key to continue: _

/cdrom/zipper: /cdrom/tivopart: No such file or directory (_this file is on the disc and in lower case_)
Your root filesystem Is located on /dev/hda7
Your boot partition is /dev/hda6
Mounting tivo drive...
/dev/hda7: Success
mount: you must specify the filesystem type

Unable to mount your Tivo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image
on the drive, and that it is properly connected to your PC.
exiting,,.
PTVupgrade /#

*Edit: Solved this issue...jumper was set to cable select for those in the future that have this problem. Created drive without any issues after I straightened that out. *

Unfortunatly I am not out of the woods yet...it does not look like the usb ports are getting any juice (FA120), so I don't have networking yet.


----------



## tsanga

Bluewookie said:


> 2.) After the hacked kernel was copied, while the usb drivers were copying, I did get some errors, something about OCTAL GID if I recall correctly. I've got an extra drive lying around that I can run this on again if you are interested in the exact errors.
> 
> 3.) Networking worked upon reboot, no need to get out my serial cable this time.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Ditto here on points 2 and 3.


----------



## tsanga

rbautch said:


> I don't know what problem some users were having that necessitated a serial connection to fix, and none were able to give any more useful information other than "it didn't work for me". Although a serial cable is essential for troubleshooting and future hacking, you shouldn't need one to get your tivo hacked and networked initially. I added a debug option so users can provide more feedback if that problem still persists for some.


I finally was able to capture what was going on with Zipper 2.6 that everyone was experiencing. There was a lot of talk of not having network access, but no one was able to figure out why. Here it is, from the boot log via serial cable:



> bash-2.02# couldn't open "/enhancements/mfs_network": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "open /enhancements/mfs_network w"
> ("uplevel" body line 53)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
> # Delete existing network settings, for testing...
> dbobj $nconfig remove IpPa..."
> (file "/hacks/network.tcl" line 28)
> flushing ide devices: hda
> Restarting system.


So writing to /hacks instead of /enhancements took care of it in Zipper 2.7.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and Linksys USB200M ver 2.1 works just dandy for me, even though it's not on the supported adapter list.


----------



## Rick-s

Hello all, 

First, I want to say Thanks to Gunnyman and rbautch for their work. I came back to dtv after a 2 1/2 yr visit to cable land. I found this thread and purchased a Samsung SIR-S4040R on ebay for $35 shipped to my door. I replaced the 40G with an 80G zippered it and it works flawlessly with a belkin 5050 adapter. Thanks again.... 

I brought with my re-sub some old hardware with me. One piece was Philips DSR-6000 that I re-activated. I live in a rural area now and the Phone call it wants to make is only available long distance. 

I have searched the forums here several times and cannot seem to find information on how to stop this call and not have the "Your tivo hasn't made a call" error message. 

It is at software version 3.5 now... it upgraded on one of it's calls. 

Could anyone point me in the right direction? What other hacks are available to a series one without a turbocard/cachecard? 

Should I just trash it and hope for another good deal on a series 2 on ebay? 

Thanks so much in advance for any help you can provide. 

Rick


----------



## Da Goon

If you don't want to bother with Turbonet,etc, for access to your tivo, then get yourself a serial cable from the 9thtee.com or build your own. Fixsub will eliminate the phone nags and can be installed quite easily. Check google or search for a deal..on a database and you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## Rick-s

Thanks I'll check that out.


----------



## Tonedeaf

I am getting the following error when I try and run the tweak.sh after running zipper on myHR10-250.

edit: nevermind. ran again and seems to be working now.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Got thru the zipper like I had done in the past .

Should my HR10 now have MRV and HMO options on it? I know I answered to have the HMO(music and Photos) option in my main menu and it is not there.

Do I need to do anything ese to get those?

I can access via TWP now and will get the gototmydvr setup soon aswell.


----------



## Mr_Bester

Go to the thread "HR10-250 and HMO?" post #11. That will enable HMO for you...

I tried to post a link, but I need 5 posts. It's just about 10 threads down....


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> I got these same errors with the latest zipper and instant cake 63b. It couldnt back up the original drives and then some octal something, I knew I shoul dhave noted it.
> 
> But as Bluewookie said the network is up and running.


If you invoke the zipper with:


Code:


/cdrom/zipper debug

It will spit out more output, and allow you to back up and see the entire output.


----------



## wesmills

I'm officially stumped. I used Zipper (not the one posted on the 25th, the one just before) to hack an existing HD from a DirecTiVo DSR7000. Everything seemed like it went well. I have more channel logos in the Now Playing list, which is something.

However, networking seems to be on the fritz. When I ran Zipper, I gave the TiVo an address of 192.168.7.67 (which works just great in my network). If I try to ping it after the TiVo comes fully up, I get no reply. I re-ran Zipper just to make sure I hadn't fat-fingered anything, with the same results. My DHCP server shows no new devices, so the TiVo isn't picking one up from there.

The USB adapter I'm using is the USB200M v2.1. All three lights are showing on the adapter, and the link light on my DSL router (a 4-port Linksys) or the generic 4-port switch I have both light up when I plug the adapter into one of them. If I plug the adapter into a different port on the back of the TiVo, nothing changes. I did have the adapter plugged into the TiVo before I powered it up for the first boot; at no point did the IP address respond to a ping.

What did I do wrong? The adapter seems to be working properly, so I'm confused as to what else I should try... Would the latest version of Zipper possibly work?


----------



## doconeill

I also used the USB200M 2.1 on all three of mine. Only one came up without having to run the tweak.sh script via the serial port, for unknown reasons.

You may need to get a serial cable and run tweak.sh from it to get networking to fully work.


----------



## justinz71

Please someone help save my sanity...I have been at this two nights without any joy.

I overcame my inital scewup of having a jumper set to cable select and have sucessfully ran the zipper script to set ip, router ip etc. It says sucessfull and completes.

When I put the drive back in the HR10-250 it reboots a couple of times while showing the normal powering up screen, the seaching for satellite screen and a DVRupgrade splash screen that says "Please wait while we finalize your configuration and reboot you system just one more time..."

After the tivo is up you can watch live tv but if you go into the menu it says "A hardware problem hasbeen detected which needs your attention, untill its fixed you cant record... blah, blah" And it wants you to reboot, so I do and the whole reboot process begins again.

At no point in time during any of the reboots do I get a power light on my netgear FA120 (which works fine on my DSR704). So obviously no netorking for me.

I have run the whole process a couple of times on what was a new drive. Could running it multiple times be the cause of my problems. I think that I am going to wipe the drive clean an try it fresh.

Also, I have been saying that I want to use wireless (I also have linksys wireless adapter that I may use in the future)...this can't be causing me trouble, can it??

Has anyone that has done a HR10-250 using Zipper 2.7 / instancake6.3b/ PTVLBA48 4.04 seen any of these issues. Any clues at this point will be appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## greensquirrel

I'm experiencing a similiar problem to some here but with a few differences.

I have recently zippered my HR-250 and at first I tried using a TU-ET100C USB Adapter that lit up with power, but no ethernet activity. I installed a D-Link DUB-E100 and it lit up the ethernet great and I telneted to the box. After running tweak.sh I started using TWP and all was good. I rebooted several times after and had excellent results.

Shortly after that I believe I must have gotten "click happy" in TWP, asking it for too much, and the system rebooted. Shortly thereafter the ethernet came back up and I could ping and telnet to the box once again. Problem is that shortly after boot, about 30-60 seconds, the ethernet goes down. I can't ping it or see it on the network. After that, I have noticed the lights on the USB ethernet go off completely as if it isn't powered any longer. If I reboot, it will work again for the same short period of time.

I ordered a serial cable however I have yet to get it to work. I have it set at 115200 8N1 and no results. I'm not new to Linux, so if someone has any advice on how to use that 30 second window at boot that I have to get in and fix something I'll try it.

When I Zippered this I used the 3.1.5f image. Perhaps I should have used something different but it was working.

Thanks for your help.

[edit] - I used 9600 for on the serial and I am in now. I could swear I read somewhere that was 115200. Oops. Still working on the Ethernet problems.

[edit2] scrap that. 9600 worked only for a bit, and not too well at that. Still dead in the water far as serial and network goes.


----------



## jspencer

JWThiers said:


> You shouldn't need to run tweak with the serial the first time you should have access through an ethernet cable. But I guess you know that. You have a great network adapter so that won't be an issue (provided it is functional of course). I need a bit more information to help. What model tivo, what IP address for router and tivo, Any error messages when you ran zipper, any warning/error messages when you did get into the tivo via serial (or ethernet for that matter), are the lights on the fa120 on (power and link)? While you are waiting for a reply you might want to check the wiki. It will give you a basic idea for the kind of things that you will be doing (if not exactly)


Never got it to work. I went back to a previous version of the zipper i had run adn all went well. The download from last week was just not working for me. I could only access with a serial once then when it ran the enhancements it ran much differently. Th e express version simply ran with no prompts. I have no idea what is going on but I got it to work with a disk from Sept 06


----------



## justinz71

Success!

Not sure which of the 2 changes was the silver bullet.

1)I did a quick format of the drive, erasing the partition info. 

2)I said no to the wireless this time, I will read up tomorrow to find the script to set up wireless (done this once before a long time ago). 

Note: saying no to the wireless did lead to the "octal gid" errors that others have reported with 2.7 a few pages back. I will post the log containing the fulll gid errors in the AM....


----------



## dturturro

ok, I finally got the 6.3b upgrade without hacking but I still have constant audio skips during DD viewing. After doing a C&D All it's still an issue. I was going to Zipper using Instant Cake but I noticed it had a disclaimer saying only to use on drives that are known to work with the update. Mine doesn't work properly. Any thoughts on if I should bother?


----------



## justinz71

Here is a capture of the error that I was talking about, but everything seems ok as of right now...

_M1 inux.px.gz:	40.4% -- replaced with vmlinux.px

1+1 records in
1+1 records out

Will you use a wireless adapter to connect this Tivo to your network? [y/n]: n

Appending usb.map for backported drivers...

Backing up old drivers to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers... 
mv: unable to rename '/tivo/lib/modules/usbcore.o' : No such file or directory
mv: unable to rename '/tivo/lib/modules/usb-ochi.o' : No such file or directory
tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo:_


----------



## tsanga

justinz71 said:


> 2)I said no to the wireless this time, I will read up tomorrow to find the script to set up wireless (done this once before a long time ago).
> 
> Note: saying no to the wireless did lead to the "octal gid" errors that others have reported with 2.7 a few pages back. I will post the log containing the fulll gid errors in the AM....


This is the script: /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl. I did the same thing - first say "no" to wireles to force the USB2 drivers to install, then go back and add the wireless settings.


----------



## greensquirrel

I rezippered mine with version 2.7 and 6.3b and recieved those exact Octal Gid_T errors but I pushed past. I also took Justin's route and formatted the drive prior to my THIRD attempt in about an hour. 

Couple odd things:

When I first booted the new drive image, serial port worked at 115200, after the first reboot it went to 9600.

Splash screen didn't get replaced in /tvbin so I peeked at the script and did it manually as the script dictactes. The "We are going to reboot you one more time" screen from DVRUpgrade still shows instead of the pretty moon one. I'll have to find out where else this file lives and replace it there I suppose, odd thing is that it didn't replace it on my last unsuccessful zipper attempt.

Gotomydvr wouldn't install when running the tweak.sh script, it complained of read only files/drives. It then ended the script normally, but I believe it was at the end. After I stabilized everything else, I manually installed it after cheating and grep'ing the install out of the start-e.sh script.. I caught the output of that error to a text file if anyone wants to see it. 

TWP doesn't have that great graphical representation of the remote control like I did when I zippered with 3.1.5f. I will try and upgrade TWP (installed 1.3.0) and see what happens. 

I can't set it to record 24 on my local off-air FOX HD channel, says it can't get guide data - error #32. It'll probably go away in a day or so when it figures out what locals I'm supposed to get.. at least I'm hoping so. 

Another thing is that I ended up going back to the TU-ET100C that I couldn't get to work at all before. The DUB-E100 I have is either flaky or underpowered to a point where it doesn't work correctly. I can't remember the exact error message I was getting, but I put it back on and look if someone wants it for troubleshooting purposes. 

So at any rate, it is up and working, although I was about to (and still may) put velcro on my box instead of the screws. I'm sure I'll break it several more times before I stop playing with it. But that's half the fun.. well not for my wife actually. heh.


----------



## rbautch

greensquirrel said:


> I rezippered mine with version 2.7 and 6.3b and recieved those exact Octal Gid_T errors but I pushed past.


The Octal Gid_T errors result from extracting the back ported drivers from the rbautch_files.tgz archive. The error have always been there, but I've been suppressing them because the extraction seems to work despite them. I just posted a new version that supresses them again.


----------



## dturturro

luder said:


> I have the PTV bootable disk installed zipper made sure everything is exactlly how it should in your website besides instantcake.iso and made a bootable disk had everything setup
> 
> hdd cdrom
> hda original tivo drive
> 
> after probing it shows
> 
> ideo at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq14
> ideo at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq15
> 
> then it hangs
> keybord is disabled and all
> 
> I also have a question can zipper work with MFSlive drives?
> or do i have to use ptv work of art?


I'm having this same issue. The next post mentioned plugging in a serial keyboard, which I already have. Any other thoughts?


----------



## dturturro

luder said:


> I finally got ptv boot cd and zipper it was caused by my sata drive in the pc... but, in the zipper it's asking for a 3 digits of a service number ??
> 
> does anyone know what it is


How'd you get around the SATA problem? I'm stuck at the same point.


----------



## BigBoy_67

ttodd1 said:


> Did you change the network setting to be wireless - assuming that you were wired before? If you are doing DHCP did you put the new MAC address in?


When I installed Zipper I did setup wireless, I entered my Router ID, but I also entered a IP address that my router would assign to the Tivo. I have two Tivos ready to setup, but can't seem to get the adaptor reconized.


----------



## rbautch

justinz71 said:


> Here is a capture of the error that I was talking about, but everything seems ok as of right now...
> 
> _M1 inux.px.gz:	40.4% -- replaced with vmlinux.px
> 
> 1+1 records in
> 1+1 records out
> 
> Will you use a wireless adapter to connect this Tivo to your network? [y/n]: n
> 
> Appending usb.map for backported drivers...
> 
> Backing up old drivers to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers...
> mv: unable to rename '/tivo/lib/modules/usbcore.o' : No such file or directory
> mv: unable to rename '/tivo/lib/modules/usb-ochi.o' : No such file or directory
> tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
> tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
> tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
> tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
> tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\000\377\377\377\377" where octal gid_t value expected
> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
> 
> Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo:_


You should be able to safely ignore these errors. They're supressed in the latest version (3.7a).


----------



## BigBoy_67

doconeill said:


> I also used the USB200M 2.1 on all three of mine. Only one came up without having to run the tweak.sh script via the serial port, for unknown reasons.
> 
> You may need to get a serial cable and run tweak.sh from it to get networking to fully work.


Could that be wahat I need to do also ? I have a DirecTiVo DSR7000....which is causing my problems as well. I tempted to do everything again with the new zipper, but I'm pretty damn sure I did everything correct the last time......


----------



## JWThiers

USB200M version 2.1 is *NOT* supported.


----------



## HellFish

Hello,
I wanted to thank everyone for all the help you've provided me. Using site:tivocommunity com with google came in extremely helpful as I successfully upgraded my SD Samsung DTivo to a 160 GB drive with all the bells and whistles.

I also wanted to register on here because I have some suggestions..

Gunny, 
in post # 3185 in this thread (here) you have the incorrect syntax for changing endpadplus. I only mention this because it came up several times while I was trying to adjust my endpadplus settings. Do you think you could correct the post to say " endpadplus.tcl 1 1 " for the question that's being asked? The only reason I ask is so others searching through the site don't face the same problem.

Also, is there an easy way of knowing what has been included with the an updated version of the zipper? The only way I discovered what 2.7 added was by downloading the full zip file and then looking at the pdf file. Is the version history provided on the wiki and I'm just not seeing it? This would also benefit the downloading bandwidth of your site. Dates would also be nice with the revision history. I only see the date for the most recent version on the main zipper site. Is there any other advancements you are looking into doing with the zipper, besides making it more compatible with the HDTivos?

Again, thanks to you and everyone else for all of your help!! By asking the questions I had I was able to find the answers without asking in this thread that is approaching 10,000 posts. I'm sure there are many people like me who successfully do everything without ever needing to ask questions. And like me, they are forever grateful. :up:

edit: to add link

edit2: former signature:
Two DirecTivos (160GB) 6.2a w/ The Zipper, TivoWebPlus 2.0, and Bufferhack41a . With  JavaHMO 2.4 &  Tivoserver 0.4.4-a4 on PC.
and 1 more DirecTivo on deck for upgrading.


----------



## doconeill

JWThiers said:


> USB200M version 2.1 is *NOT* supported.


Maybe so, but they DO work, but may need some additional massaging...as I said, all three of mine are V2.1. One came up before running tweak.sh, the other two worked fine AFTER running tweak.sh via serial console.

They appear to be the same chipset as the V2, and were detected with the same USB IDs.


----------



## JWThiers

doconeill said:


> Maybe so, but they DO work, but may need some additional massaging...as I said, all three of mine are V2.1. One came up before running tweak.sh, the other two worked fine AFTER running tweak.sh via serial console.
> 
> They appear to be the same chipset as the V2, and were detected with the same USB IDs.


If you can get it to work with additional work great. networking a directivo is not supported by directv, you can get it to work, sure do they support it no. Same thing Can you get a ver 2.1 to work, you did, should Russ (meaning him and everyone who tries to help with zipper) have to try to support something that the driver isn't made to do, No.


----------



## rbautch

HellFish said:


> Also, is there an easy way of knowing what has been included with the an updated version of the zipper? The only way I discovered what 2.7 added was by downloading the full zip file and then looking at the pdf file. Is the version history provided on the wiki and I'm just not seeing it? This would also benefit the downloading bandwidth of your site. Dates would also be nice with the revision history. I only see the date for the most recent version on the main zipper site. Is there any other advancements you are looking into doing with the zipper, besides making it more compatible with the HDTivos?


There is a revision history included in the Zipper download. No immediate enhancements are planned, but I'm open to ideas.


----------



## Gargoyle557

JWThiers said:


> If you can get it to work with additional work great. networking a directivo is not supported by directv, you can get it to work, sure do they support it no. Same thing Can you get a ver 2.1 to work, you did, should Russ (meaning him and everyone who tries to help with zipper) have to try to support something that the driver isn't made to do, No.


Not sure about your analogy here... You are comparing a money hungry corporation to a sef-supported community of intelligent people. Of course the corporation is not going to support anything they are not going to make a profit from.

The fact is, if the v2.1 has the same PID and VID (Product ID and Vendor ID) as a v2.0 it will load the same driver for each device regardless of the OS. This leads us the fact that if they are requesting the same driver, they are going to be either the same chipset (most likely) or the chipset is different but acts the same when using the same software commands (less likely). I would also suspect that if there were large differences between v2.1 and v2.0 they wouldn't have just changed the minor revision number and would have changed the major revision number, perhaps to v3.0 instead of v2.1.

Here is a link to some good info on the USB interface standard.


----------



## Klydeman

I upgraded my HR10-250 from 3.1.5f today to 6.3b. I used the InstantCake 6.3b image and Zippered. There were a couple of problems.

1) Swap File Size - My (2) 500GB Seagate drives won't boot with the standard Swap File Size (GSOD). I had to use the the regular mfsrestore and increase the swap file size. The zipper using the Instant Cake Image does not give any options for increasing it or using multiple discs.

2) Superpatch67Standby.tcl - After installing the zipper and applying the script to remove 'Movies and Photos in DirectTV Central' and 'Standby in DirectTV Central', I realized I didn't want to do this and tried to 'tweak_uninstall.sh' and then re 'tweak.sh'. I did not get these options back and there is a discussion going on over at DDB. I did manage to get partially back using

Superpatch67Standby.tcl -tcs

Which is actually incorrect if you read the options. And the mnp option (+ or -) does not seem to restore the 'Movies or Photo's Option'. (assuming it is there in the 6.3x)

3) Now Playing List is not working correctly - This I don't know what to do. I have recorded 1 or 2 shows now, the shows are recording and they can be played, but when I select a show in the NPL (i.e. move 'forward' or 'right' arrow button, if you get my drift), I don't get the next menu, that identifies the show details, delete options, etc. It just seems to loop back real quick to the NPL list. Has anyone else seen this?

Other than that, the Zipper is a nice piece of work. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## doconeill

JWThiers said:


> If you can get it to work with additional work great. networking a directivo is not supported by directv, you can get it to work, sure do they support it no. Same thing Can you get a ver 2.1 to work, you did, should Russ (meaning him and everyone who tries to help with zipper) have to try to support something that the driver isn't made to do, No.


I did NOTHING to make the driver do something it "isn't made to do". I'm not sure what your problem with this is. I guess it depends on what your definition of "supported" is.

The ONLY thing I needed to do (on two of the systems) was connect on the serial console and run the tweak.sh script and get the backport drivers installed. On both of those, the V2.1 were detected as having ids 0x13b1/0x18 and came up perfectly fine. I didn't do any additional hacking to do this.

For unknown reasons, on the third unit it came up without having to run tweak.sh first, so I could do it over the network as usual.

So, my only comment at this point is that the V2.1 does appear to work, but it MAY NOT come up after doing only the Zipper portion and may need work done from the serial console, so have the appropriate cable on hand. Hopefully this is something that can be solved within the Zipper. I'd work on this myself but I'm out of time at this point.

The one unusual aspect of this is that two of the units label the adapter as "ASIX AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet", the other as "Linksys usb200m v2 AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet", with all three having run the same tweak.sh et al version. And the oddball is not the one that came up on its own.

I'm not sure where you think I am ASKING someone to support something that isn't supported. I'm only stating facts here.


----------



## JWThiers

doconeill said:


> I did NOTHING to make the driver do something it "isn't made to do". I'm not sure what your problem with this is. I guess it depends on what your definition of "supported" is.
> 
> The ONLY thing I needed to do (on two of the systems) was connect on the serial console and run the tweak.sh script and get the backport drivers installed. On both of those, the V2.1 were detected as having ids 0x13b1/0x18 and came up perfectly fine. I didn't do any additional hacking to do this.
> 
> For unknown reasons, on the third unit it came up without having to run tweak.sh first, so I could do it over the network as usual.
> 
> So, my only comment at this point is that the V2.1 does appear to work, but it MAY NOT come up after doing only the Zipper portion and may need work done from the serial console, so have the appropriate cable on hand. Hopefully this is something that can be solved within the Zipper. I'd work on this myself but I'm out of time at this point.
> 
> The one unusual aspect of this is that two of the units label the adapter as "ASIX AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet", the other as "Linksys usb200m v2 AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet", with all three having run the same tweak.sh et al version. And the oddball is not the one that came up on its own.
> 
> I'm not sure where you think I am ASKING someone to support something that isn't supported. I'm only stating facts here.


I don't have a problem with you getting it to work but it is apparent that not all v2.1 are equal. Being detected as different things is a good indication. I didn't write the driver so that might be why v2.1 isn't officially supported. Some work, some won't. I didn't mean to imply you were asking for support, but others asking for support will point out that you got yours working, why wont mine. The answer is its not supported, if you can get it to work somehow using serial to run tweak again (or the 1st time for that matter) or some other method, great. And I always tell people to see my sig regarding serial cables. But if someone has a problem with an adapter that is not supported the best fix is to get one that is supported.


----------



## doconeill

Sorry for sounding snippy...I was replacing a drive in my main PC, and it wasn't going well.

The difference between how they detected may be due to the fact that somehow I ended up with two different versions of the usbnet.o file installed. The oddball system has the one that appears to have come from the drivers2.4.20.tgz file. The other two have a usbnet.o file that does not appear to have come from the package at all, which puzzles me even more...I wonder if it did in fact come up without issue on two systems, and I presumed that wouldn't on one of them and didn't try...

The usbnet.o on the two other systems is 41660 bytes, "sum usbnet.o" gives "13972 41". If I get time, I'll toss the original drives into a system and see if this might be the supplied usbnet.o file, but the one in backups-orig is significantly smaller on two of like systems, and the same size on the oddball (I may have re-run tweak.sh at some point when I was having issues).

Has it been the case that some V2.1 adapters are not being detected at all, or with different IDs? It appears to me that these adapters are the same chipset as the V2, and should work where the V2s do. If they've somehow got two different V2.1s out there, then I'd stay completely away from Linksys as we'd never be able to know if it would work or not.


----------



## JWThiers

It happens to all of us sometimes no big deal on the sounding snippy. 

I really don't know what the exact deal on the v2.1 is. Some have been reporting success others not. It doesn't help that many (including myself) post both in the zipper thread and also in the enhancement thread, I sometimes get confused as to which I am in and what discussions are going on. In theory if the adapter is not supported it shouldn't work without some kind of help. Like I've said the drivers that the enhancement script (and zipper installs) do not support the v2.1. If you already had a hacked tivo and it was previously working and you used the script to install drivers, you could lose that connectivity. If you used zipper, installed a fresh clean image the way zipper does (not using something else to first install then run zipper bypassing the install) it should not work because the driver does not support it. Thats where thing get kind of interesting is that some are reporting success after a zipper install including the image. If others also get success but the device is being reported incorrectly (something other than the USB200M v2.1) but as something else that is supported... and it works... that would indicate to me that we should just have to use those drivers and we'd be good to go. Unfortunately I don't write drivers and I have no idea how to, so I could try to fix it. Not wanting to start a rumor, but maybe Linksys is using the guts from another compatible model and using the shell of the 200M.


----------



## craig5571

im trying to upgrade my samsung sir4040r with the zipper script.. and i am running into 

Copying hacks to tivo drive...

cp: Read error: INput/output error

Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
vmlinux.px.gz: 40.4% -- replaced with vmlinux.px
Will you use a wireless adapter: N

gunzip: /tivo/hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: unexpected end of file

is this an actual problem? or just a spurious error message?
if it is an actual problem , it there a solution?

i rebooted the tivo and everything looks like it is ok, i have to get a long ethernet cable, i will be using a netgear fa120. 

any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## ttodd1

If you do a search in this thread on the word 'unexpected' you will find some possible answers. One of which has to do with what/how you burned the cd.


----------



## craig5571

I used easy cd creator classic 7 (Build 7.1.1.189 ENU), I don't know if the errors caused a problem or not, I haven't tried to connect to it yet. I will try that tonight, my router is 192.168.1.1 and i gave the tivo a static dhcp of 192.168.1.110. when i plug the fa120 into the tivo should i see activity lights right away?

also, if the way i burned it is a problem is there a preferred program to burn the iso?
( i have searched the forums and read alot, sorry if i have asked a question that was answered before)


----------



## Bluewookie

craig5571 said:


> I used easy cd creator classic 7 (Build 7.1.1.189 ENU), I don't know if the errors caused a problem or not, I haven't tried to connect to it yet. I will try that tonight, my router is 192.168.1.1 and i gave the tivo a static dhcp of 192.168.1.110. when i plug the fa120 into the tivo should i see activity lights right away?
> 
> also, if the way i burned it is a problem is there a preferred program to burn the iso?
> ( i have searched the forums and read alot, sorry if i have asked a question that was answered before)


Nero 6 is the only burning software that I have had success burning the zipper ISO image with.

ImgBurn 1.1.0.0 and 2.1.0.0 both generated the Read Errors.

The hacked kernel is not copied when you get those errors, so you will not be able to get usb network access or even direct serial connection access in your current situation.


----------



## greensquirrel

Can anyone explain why I might have a problem hitting "select" on a show in the Now Playing list? When I do, it just makes the popping sound and the screen goes right back to the same screen. I did figure out that when I just click 'play" from the remote, it plays the show. Seems it has problems displaying the further information about the recording. Might be related, but I can't setup any season passes either. I get an error #32 when I do. 

I'll try and do a "delete everything" after I'm done watching last night's episode of Battlestar Galactica and see if that doesn't fix my issues. 


HR10-250
6.3b
Zipper 2.7
TWP 1.3.1


----------



## JWThiers

greensquirrel said:


> Can anyone explain why I might have a problem hitting "select" on a show in the Now Playing list? When I do, it just makes the popping sound and the screen goes right back to the same screen. I did figure out that when I just click 'play" from the remote, it plays the show. Seems it has problems displaying the further information about the recording. Might be related, but I can't setup any season passes either. I get an error #32 when I do.
> 
> I'll try and do a "delete everything" after I'm done watching last night's episode of Battlestar Galactica and see if that doesn't fix my issues.
> 
> HR10-250
> 6.3b
> Zipper 2.7
> TWP 1.3.1


This is a zipper issue how?


----------



## Klydeman

JWThiers said:


> greensquirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why I might have a problem hitting "select" on a show in the Now Playing list? When I do, it just makes the popping sound and the screen goes right back to the same screen. I did figure out that when I just click 'play" from the remote, it plays the show. Seems it has problems displaying the further information about the recording. Might be related, but I can't setup any season passes either. I get an error #32 when I do.
> 
> I'll try and do a "delete everything" after I'm done watching last night's episode of Battlestar Galactica and see if that doesn't fix my issues.
> 
> HR10-250
> 6.3b
> Zipper 2.7
> TWP 1.3.1
> 
> 
> 
> This is a zipper issue how?
Click to expand...

This is the exact problem I'm having (see post #9454). I followed the Zipper directions for 6.3b to the letter. (So the Zipper is at least involved (at least in my case)). I used the Instant Cake 6.3b Image. Could there be a problem with the image?

_Followup: I did what greensquirrel did, deleted the Season Passes and the recorded programs. It cleared up the problem. Error#32 is gone and selecting programs in the NPL get the next menu. Thanks for the collaboration._​
_Followup2: I discovered that when I schedule a Season Pass using TWP the problem returns. I deleted the offending Season Pass and problem goes away._Okay it's starting to make sense now, there is a compatibility issue with TWP and 6.3x. More info here. http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus​


----------



## greensquirrel

JWThiers said:


> This is a zipper issue how?


I guess all I can say is it didn't happen until after I did the zipper to 6.3b. Sorry I should have made that more clear.

It is quite possible that it isn't a Zipper issue at all, but I thought I'd ask the question to see if it was. I try not to post in the wrong areas, so I apologize if that's the case. Seems like others might be having similar problems, although I'm sure it could be related to solar flares or poorly posted questions. 

I went in and deleted all the Season Passes and Recordings (I did NOT use the Delete All function) and it seems to have fixed the problem.

Thanks for your help,

Bryan


----------



## Finnstang

Klydeman said:


> This is the exact problem I'm having (see post #9454). I followed the Zipper directions for 6.3b to the letter. (So the Zipper is at least involved (at least in my case)). I used the Instant Cake 6.3b Image. Could there be a problem with the image?
> 
> _Followup: I did what greensquirrel did, deleted the Season Passes and the recorded programs. It cleared up the problem. Error#32 is gone and selecting programs in the NPL get the next menu. Thanks for the collaboration._​
> _Followup2: I discovered that when I schedule a Season Pass using TWP the problem returns. I deleted the offending Season Pass and problem goes away._Okay it's starting to make sense now. More info here. http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus​


This is a known issue with creating Season Passes in TWP with 6.3 software. It was talked about over at DDB and in the Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3 thread here at TivoCommunity. Now that the Zipper has been made compatible with 6.3, I am sure we will start to see more people with this issue. You can also find info on this at the TWP homepage.


----------



## jrisberg

As some previous posters have mentioned, there may be a bug in the zipper script when you say yes to wireless configuration. It appears to correctly configure your wireless settings, but it skips the USB driver installation and you end up with a dead wifi adapter and a dead end that requires you to remove the drive and re-zipper.

I experienced it 1/29/07 with the current zipper download on a freshly imaged 6.3b drive on my HR10-250. After much hair-pulling (and about 5 drive pulls), I finally hit on what other posters have suggested -- first saying no to wireless so it installs the USB drivers, then immediately running zipper again and saying yes. Doing this cleared up the problem and my Linksys WUSB11 works again (it had been in service on my HDVR2).

Is this a known problem, or maybe only applicable in certain situations?

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## tjpotter

*Trying to run Zipper on HDVR2 w/ 6.2 *
_______________________________________________________________________

Downloaded latest version of Zipper yesterday. Downloaded latest version of PTVnet with 6.2 kernel ($5 one) this morning. Followed Zipper instructions to create ISO. Burned to CD with Nero 7. Run Zipper and after answering No to Wireless question, get "Failed to extract files from archive. Exiting" message. I've tried it twice with the same results. What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## Bluewookie

tjpotter said:


> *Trying to run Zipper on HDVR2 w/ 6.2 *
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Downloaded latest version of Zipper yesterday. Downloaded latest version of PTVnet with 6.2 kernel ($5 one) this morning. Followed Zipper instructions to create ISO. Burned to CD with Nero 7. Run Zipper and after answering No to Wireless question, get "Failed to extract files from archive. Exiting" message. I've tried it twice with the same results. What am I doing wrong ?


That is the symptom of a bad ISO burn. Read the thread from the last month, or even just specifically search for my posts in the thread and it'll all make sense.


----------



## rbautch

jrisberg said:


> As some previous posters have mentioned, there may be a bug in the zipper script when you say yes to wireless configuration. It appears to correctly configure your wireless settings, but it skips the USB driver installation and you end up with a dead wifi adapter and a dead end that requires you to remove the drive and re-zipper.
> 
> I experienced it 1/29/07 with the current zipper download on a freshly imaged 6.3b drive on my HR10-250. After much hair-pulling (and about 5 drive pulls), I finally hit on what other posters have suggested -- first saying no to wireless so it installs the USB drivers, then immediately running zipper again and saying yes. Doing this cleared up the problem and my Linksys WUSB11 works again (it had been in service on my HDVR2).
> 
> Is this a known problem, or maybe only applicable in certain situations?
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel


Backported drivers shouldn't be necessary if your adapter is supported by the stock tivo drivers. In fact the backported drivers cause some wireless adapters not to work, which is why I took it out. Which version of the WUSB11 do you have?


----------



## anand999

craig5571 said:


> im trying to upgrade my samsung sir4040r with the zipper script.. and i am running into
> 
> Copying hacks to tivo drive...
> 
> cp: Read error: INput/output error
> 
> Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
> vmlinux.px.gz: 40.4% -- replaced with vmlinux.px
> Will you use a wireless adapter: N
> 
> gunzip: /tivo/hacks/rbautch_files.tgz: unexpected end of file
> 
> is this an actual problem? or just a spurious error message?
> if it is an actual problem , it there a solution?
> 
> i rebooted the tivo and everything looks like it is ok, i have to get a long ethernet cable, i will be using a netgear fa120.
> 
> any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated..


I ran into the same thing. Can you actually access your Tivo now over the network via telnet?

If so, this is what I did:
1. Telnet'ed into my Tivo
2. Remound the root FS as readwrite : mount remount,rw /
3. Deleted the enhancements directory : rm -rf /enhancements
4. Deleted the copy of rbautch_files.tgz in the /hacks directory (if there is one)
5. Rerun /hacks/tweaks.sh. It'll download a fresh copy of rbautch_files.tgz if it can't find one in the directory. I didn't have any problems this time.


----------



## rbautch

doconeill said:


> Sorry for sounding snippy...I was replacing a drive in my main PC, and it wasn't going well.
> 
> The difference between how they detected may be due to the fact that somehow I ended up with two different versions of the usbnet.o file installed. The oddball system has the one that appears to have come from the drivers2.4.20.tgz file. The other two have a usbnet.o file that does not appear to have come from the package at all, which puzzles me even more...I wonder if it did in fact come up without issue on two systems, and I presumed that wouldn't on one of them and didn't try...
> 
> The usbnet.o on the two other systems is 41660 bytes, "sum usbnet.o" gives "13972 41". If I get time, I'll toss the original drives into a system and see if this might be the supplied usbnet.o file, but the one in backups-orig is significantly smaller on two of like systems, and the same size on the oddball (I may have re-run tweak.sh at some point when I was having issues).
> 
> Has it been the case that some V2.1 adapters are not being detected at all, or with different IDs? It appears to me that these adapters are the same chipset as the V2, and should work where the V2s do. If they've somehow got two different V2.1s out there, then I'd stay completely away from Linksys as we'd never be able to know if it would work or not.


It's entirely possible that different V2.1 adapters have different vendor codes, causing some to work and some not. In fact if you look at the entries that the Zipper adds to your usb.map file, you'll see two distinct codes for the D-Link DUB-E100. FYI, the Zipper and Enhancement script both back up your original drivers to ../backups-orig. I don't recall off hand what happens if you run the Enhancement script multiple times.


----------



## rbautch

tjpotter said:


> *Trying to run Zipper on HDVR2 w/ 6.2 *
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Downloaded latest version of Zipper yesterday. Downloaded latest version of PTVnet with 6.2 kernel ($5 one) this morning. Followed Zipper instructions to create ISO. Burned to CD with Nero 7. Run Zipper and after answering No to Wireless question, get "Failed to extract files from archive. Exiting" message. I've tried it twice with the same results. What am I doing wrong ?


Actually, it said "failed to extract *drivers* from the archive". Try the attached version of the zipper (binary only) and see if you get the same error. This, along with the "octal gid" errors all stem from trying to extract the tgz driver archives that are imbedded within the rbautch_files.tgz archive. The version of tar on the lba48 boot CD struggles to do this, and I end up supressing errors even though it seems to work most of the time. In the next version, I'm going to remove the drivers from the archive and just package them with tar. This should make it more foolproof. I have a feeling this may also be at the root of occasionally having to run tweak.sh to get the drivers to install.


----------



## jrisberg

rbautch said:


> Backported drivers shouldn't be necessary if your adapter is supported by the stock tivo drivers. In fact the backported drivers cause some wireless adapters not to work, which is why I took it out. Which version of the WUSB11 do you have?


My WUSB11 is a version 2.6. It was dead (no lights) after several zipper attempts with no zipper errors (choosing yes on wireless), but was fully functional once I first said no, then zippered again and said yes.

I hope this is helpful.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## cablemaker

K, noob here. Starting to run zipper and it is asking me for the first 3 digits of my service number.. Where would I find this, and if I missed this in the instructions, please forgive me...

BB


----------



## Lord Vader

It's on the back side of your unit.


----------



## ForrestB

Lord Vader said:


> It's on the back side of your unit.


That's sounds like a personal question


----------



## cablemaker

jrisberg said:


> My WUSB11 is a version 2.6. It was dead (no lights) after several zipper attempts with no zipper errors (choosing yes on wireless), but was fully functional once I first said no, then zippered again and said yes.


I tried the above mentioned since I had no lights on the usb adapter. Ran zipper, said no to wireless adapter, etc. rebooted, said yes to wireless and finished setup. I plugged the drive back into the unit but still no lights on the wireless adapter. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
BB

BTW The backside of my unit has a big O on it, heh... thanks for the advice.


----------



## craig5571

Hey,

I solved my problem about the corrupt files, it was a corrupted CD , I used easy cd creator version 7 and the cd was corrupted. i then reburned the zipper iso with clone cd and everything works great!!! you should put a note in the readme, that when burning the cd to use clonecd or nero 6. this would save so much headache!!

just wanted to thank you !!!
your GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

zipper script works fine, burn the iso with clone cd!


----------



## Mr_Bester

I'm having a bit of a problem... I zippered my Hr10-250 without issue. I want to upload .ts files from w6rz to calibrate my new tv. I have converted the .ts to ty+, but no matter what I try, I cannot upload. I have tried everything in the wiki regarding mfs_***.
I commented out the "event..." with # , took care of all symlinks, created a cache directory, and everything else in the wiki. I still cannot get it to upload. It looks like the file is uploading, but it returns to 0kbytes after the screen flashes. I checked the other place for the last two days and tried what I found(it didn't work), but wanted to ask here because if they find out it's zippered, there is H*ll to pay... Also, the wiki says to copy the shutdown.txt to stop the process, but I'm not quite sure if I am supposed to copy it in telnet or what. Every time I try to shut it down, then reconnect later, it says the port is busy.

I hope it's ok asking this since I am NOT trying to take anything from the tivo, just put non copyrighted material on it.

Thanks for any help
Dug


----------



## tjpotter

You are correct, the message did say drivers, not files. I didn't write it down before I came down the hall to my main PC. I wanted to get on the forums to see if others had similar experiences and was more focused on the keywords -- zipper failed extract.

I had previously read some posts about how different people had had better luck with one or another CD burner software. I just didn't connect the dots to the error I got.

I'll use the new Zipper file and reburn the ISO with ImageBurn or Deepburner as I already have them installed.

Many thanks to Bluewookie and rbautch for your timely replies !


----------



## JWThiers

Mr_Bester said:


> I'm having a bit of a problem... I zippered my Hr10-250 without issue. I want to upload .ts files from w6rz to calibrate my new tv. I have converted the .ts to ty+, but no matter what I try, I cannot upload. I have tried everything in the wiki regarding mfs_***.
> I commented out the "event..." with # , took care of all symlinks, created a cache directory, and everything else in the wiki. I still cannot get it to upload. It looks like the file is uploading, but it returns to 0kbytes after the screen flashes. I checked the other place for the last two days and tried what I found(it didn't work), but wanted to ask here because if they find out it's zippered, there is H*ll to pay... Also, the wiki says to copy the shutdown.txt to stop the process, but I'm not quite sure if I am supposed to copy it in telnet or what. Every time I try to shut it down, then reconnect later, it says the port is busy.
> 
> I hope it's ok asking this since I am NOT trying to take anything from the tivo, just put non copyrighted material on it.
> 
> Thanks for any help
> Dug


Exactly what do you do and what error messages do you get?


----------



## glitchsys

Ok. I'm new to hacking Series 2 DirecTivo's, but I have hacked several cell phones in the past, as well as a DVD Player w/ a new ROM Chip I programmed. I'm quite competent in Linux (I'm a linux administrator). I just bought a Hughes DVR-40 and HDVR2 off Ebay. I want to network them. They have their stock 40gb HD's in them, and I have 2 80gb HD's I want to put into them, with all the upgrades/trimmings I can get. I was looking at 'the zipper' method and it seems simple, except I have to buy a $20 InstantCake program and a $5 LBA48 boot CD? So $25? Then it mentioned PTVNet, which is $20, and it said it can do all the same things? Why would I buy the $20 cake CD and the $5 boot cd, when a $20 PTVNet CD can do the same thing? Basically, should I go with PTVNet or The Zipper. Do I need the Instant Cake CD, or can I just somehow copy the image off the 40gb HD onto the 80gb HD and use that? Reading the enhancements the Zipper makes looks nice, and if PTVnet doesn't do all the same enhancements, then I'll go with the Zipper. I guess I just need 'the latest' info. Also, the HDVR2 doesn't have RID but the DVR40 does, from what I read. Will the procedure be identical on both units regardless? And one last, when I'm ready to put 2 cards into these receivers (Taking them out of my standard DirecTV receivers), I'll call DirecTV and I have to tell them the model numbers I'm putting the cards into? Even the one w/o the RID?


----------



## Mr_Bester

JWThiers said:


> Exactly what do you do and what error messages do you get?


Here is the (I think) relevant part of the log. I will post my prep steps soon, I have to leave for work....

I see the tmk fatal error, but I did comment out the "event send $TmkEvent" by putting a # infront....



Code:


Jan 30 04:22:56 (none) Activity HandleDataChanged[1347]: read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Jan 30 04:22:56 (none) Activity HandleDataChanged[1347]: read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Jan 30 04:22:56 (none) Activity HandleDataChanged[1347]: read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Jan 30 04:22:56 (none) Activity HandleDataChanged[1347]: 0x02a7ea98 0x00613d28 0x0056e508 0x00563144 0x005ed78c 0x005ec21c 0x00566068 0x0059c264 0x0056c324 0x005b08b8 0x005eaf70 0x006a235c 0x00749c54 0x006ccf50 0x00640d94 0x0071437c 0x004726b4 0x00ef1318 0x02a2871c 0x02a304bc 0x02a298cc 0x02a28a48 0x02a28834 0x02a60cb8 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a2b03c 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8 
Jan 30 04:22:57 (none) Activity HandleDataChanged[1347]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity HandleDataChanged <1347>: assertion failure
Jan 30 04:22:57 (none) Activity HandleDataChanged[1347]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Jan 30 04:22:57 (none) Activity HandleDataChanged[1347]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Jan 30 04:24:53 (none) LinuxHotplug[181]: Failed insmod ehci-hcd

Ok. I followed steps 1-11 of Chubbs guide on the wiki but using /enhancements/varhacks/
I symlinked ***import ***stdinsert
I followed the instructions earlier in this thread for creating a cache directory
I commented out "event send $TmkEvent" by putting a # in front of it. as below



Code:


# event send $TmkEvent
         # event send $TmkEvent

and not 


Code:


# event send $TmkEvent
#            event send $TmkEvent

Does it matter which way I do it. It seems from the log that I did something wrong with that...
Or am I looking at the wrong part of the log? Is there a better place to look at the log than TWP-Logs?

Thanks
Dug

edit, thanks for any help, but I found a patch after a third day of looking. woohooo I can calibrate this bugger now....


----------



## tjpotter

rbautch said:


> Actually, it said "failed to extract *drivers* from the archive". Try the attached version of the zipper (binary only) and see if you get the same error. This, along with the "octal gid" errors all stem from trying to extract the tgz driver archives that are imbedded within the rbautch_files.tgz archive. The version of tar on the lba48 boot CD struggles to do this, and I end up supressing errors even though it seems to work most of the time. In the next version, I'm going to remove the drivers from the archive and just package them with tar. This should make it more foolproof. I have a feeling this may also be at the root of occasionally having to run tweak.sh to get the drivers to install.


Nuts ! Still getting same error at the same place.

I used the Zipper file you posted, made a new ISO, then burned new CDs at the slowest speed available and verified with ImgBurn and DeepBurner. Ran each CD several times, but they died at the same spot. If I answer "y", to the Wireless adapter question, the script continues until I get to SSID where I ctrl-c to exit.

Thanks again for your help !


----------



## Mr_Bester

tjpotter said:


> Nuts ! Still getting same error at the same place.
> 
> I used the Zipper file you posted, made a new ISO, then burned new CDs at the slowest speed available and verified with ImgBurn and DeepBurner. Ran each CD several times, but they died at the same spot. If I answer "y", to the Wireless adapter question, the script continues until I get to SSID where I ctrl-c to exit.
> 
> Thanks again for your help !


I had a similar problem. I "fat fingered" the ip address when setting up non wireless. so I exited out and restarted. Then I got the error you got. I went ahead and set up wireless. I added the correct ip address and a ssid(I am connecting wired to my wireless router). Fortunately, it connected fine through the wired connection. I guess since the drivers are already there, everything was ok....
Dug


----------



## Finnstang

glitchsys said:


> Ok. I'm new to hacking Series 2 DirecTivo's, but I have hacked several cell phones in the past, as well as a DVD Player w/ a new ROM Chip I programmed. I'm quite competent in Linux (I'm a linux administrator). I just bought a Hughes DVR-40 and HDVR2 off Ebay. I want to network them. They have their stock 40gb HD's in them, and I have 2 80gb HD's I want to put into them, with all the upgrades/trimmings I can get. I was looking at 'the zipper' method and it seems simple, except I have to buy a $20 InstantCake program and a $5 LBA48 boot CD? So $25? Then it mentioned PTVNet, which is $20, and it said it can do all the same things? Why would I buy the $20 cake CD and the $5 boot cd, when a $20 PTVNet CD can do the same thing? Basically, should I go with PTVNet or The Zipper. Do I need the Instant Cake CD, or can I just somehow copy the image off the 40gb HD onto the 80gb HD and use that? Reading the enhancements the Zipper makes looks nice, and if PTVnet doesn't do all the same enhancements, then I'll go with the Zipper. I guess I just need 'the latest' info. Also, the HDVR2 doesn't have RID but the DVR40 does, from what I read. Will the procedure be identical on both units regardless? And one last, when I'm ready to put 2 cards into these receivers (Taking them out of my standard DirecTV receivers), I'll call DirecTV and I have to tell them the model numbers I'm putting the cards into? Even the one w/o the RID?


You can make a backup of the software on the original drives and then use that for the image instead of InstantCake. Google "Hinsdale How-to" to get instructions on backing up and restoring images. I have never purchased InstantCake for any of my DTiVos. The procedure will be the same for both unitd regardless of RID. When you call to activate some DIRECTV CSRs will not activate using old cards and some will, so if they say they can't, hang up and call back to try again.


----------



## rbautch

tjpotter said:


> Nuts ! Still getting same error at the same place.
> 
> I used the Zipper file you posted, made a new ISO, then burned new CDs at the slowest speed available and verified with ImgBurn and DeepBurner. Ran each CD several times, but they died at the same spot. If I answer "y", to the Wireless adapter question, the script continues until I get to SSID where I ctrl-c to exit.
> 
> Thanks again for your help !


 I've got a new version just about ready to go that eliminates the need to extract the drivers.


----------



## rbautch

glitchsys said:


> Ok. I'm new to hacking Series 2 DirecTivo's, but I have hacked several cell phones in the past, as well as a DVD Player w/ a new ROM Chip I programmed. I'm quite competent in Linux (I'm a linux administrator). I just bought a Hughes DVR-40 and HDVR2 off Ebay. I want to network them. They have their stock 40gb HD's in them, and I have 2 80gb HD's I want to put into them, with all the upgrades/trimmings I can get. I was looking at 'the zipper' method and it seems simple, except I have to buy a $20 InstantCake program and a $5 LBA48 boot CD? So $25? Then it mentioned PTVNet, which is $20, and it said it can do all the same things? Why would I buy the $20 cake CD and the $5 boot cd, when a $20 PTVNet CD can do the same thing? Basically, should I go with PTVNet or The Zipper. Do I need the Instant Cake CD, or can I just somehow copy the image off the 40gb HD onto the 80gb HD and use that? Reading the enhancements the Zipper makes looks nice, and if PTVnet doesn't do all the same enhancements, then I'll go with the Zipper. I guess I just need 'the latest' info. Also, the HDVR2 doesn't have RID but the DVR40 does, from what I read. Will the procedure be identical on both units regardless? And one last, when I'm ready to put 2 cards into these receivers (Taking them out of my standard DirecTV receivers), I'll call DirecTV and I have to tell them the model numbers I'm putting the cards into? Even the one w/o the RID?


PTVnet does not include an image, so you'd need both PTVnet and Instantcake if you went that route. The Zipper includes a few more hacks than PTVnet, but PTVnet is a little easier to install. There are many ways to assemble the tools you need to use the Zipper, ranging in cost from $0 to $25. In the Zipper instructions, I use the simplest and easiest methods so that newbies have a good shot at making it work. If you're up for a challenge, do some reading here and at DDB and see if you can assemble the tools without paying anybody anything. Suggested reading:

mfslive
mfs_tools
killhdinitrd
Tivo enhancement script (in my sig)


----------



## Lord Vader

glitchsys said:


> Ok. I'm new to hacking Series 2 DirecTivo's, but I have hacked several cell phones in the past, as well as a DVD Player w/ a new ROM Chip I programmed. I'm quite competent in Linux (I'm a linux administrator). I just bought a Hughes DVR-40 and HDVR2 off Ebay. I want to network them. They have their stock 40gb HD's in them, and I have 2 80gb HD's I want to put into them, with all the upgrades/trimmings I can get. I was looking at 'the zipper' method and it seems simple, except I have to buy a $20 InstantCake program and a $5 LBA48 boot CD? So $25? Then it mentioned PTVNet, which is $20, and it said it can do all the same things? Why would I buy the $20 cake CD and the $5 boot cd, when a $20 PTVNet CD can do the same thing? Basically, should I go with PTVNet or The Zipper. Do I need the Instant Cake CD, or can I just somehow copy the image off the 40gb HD onto the 80gb HD and use that? Reading the enhancements the Zipper makes looks nice, and if PTVnet doesn't do all the same enhancements, then I'll go with the Zipper. I guess I just need 'the latest' info. Also, the HDVR2 doesn't have RID but the DVR40 does, from what I read. Will the procedure be identical on both units regardless? And one last, when I'm ready to put 2 cards into these receivers (Taking them out of my standard DirecTV receivers), I'll call DirecTV and I have to tell them the model numbers I'm putting the cards into? Even the one w/o the RID?


DirecTV WILL give you a hard time when you attempt to activate a receiver that does NOT have an RID #, the HDVR2, for example. At that point, ask to be transferred to the "access card dept."--yes, there is such a dept., believe it or not. Tell them that you have an older model unit that does NOT have an RID #. I've had to do this more than once in the last month. Also, it IS permissible to use an access card from an older model receiver in a new one you wish to activate, provided the older receiver was active on your account on one time. I did this with three cards recently, but I had to chastize the rep. who kept trying to tell me she'd have to send new cards at $20 each. I got to the access card dept. and *****ed them out.

An "A" list customer I am, too. Yeah right!


----------



## Bluewookie

tjpotter said:


> Nuts ! Still getting same error at the same place.
> 
> I used the Zipper file you posted, made a new ISO, then burned new CDs at the slowest speed available and verified with ImgBurn and DeepBurner. Ran each CD several times, but they died at the same spot. If I answer "y", to the Wireless adapter question, the script continues until I get to SSID where I ctrl-c to exit.
> 
> Thanks again for your help !


ImgBurn does _NOT_ reliably burn the zipper ISO's.

I don't know why. I have personally verified that burning with Nero 6 or Clone CD will provide a working zipper installation cd.


----------



## Captain 80s

Just finished reading this whole thread. Took about a month a little everyday at lunch. Man I have learned alot.

I Zippered around post 6000 when I was contantly reading the same stuff. "Do I have to spend 5$?", "Will it work with my unit, even if it's not listed?", "How come my adaptor that's not on the list doesn't work?", "Which adaptor should I get?"

When I found that I could answer alot of questions even though I hadn't done it yet, I went for it. Imgburn worked great for me, after Nero7 gave me problems, just used the slowest speed. Took me a couple tries to compile the CD, and a couple burns to get it right.

So... Thank you... everybody! 
Especially Gunny and Russ!

I'm sure I'll need a little mentoring here and there, but I'll try to give back whenever I can.

Mike.


----------



## glitchsys

Lord Vader said:


> DirecTV WILL give you a hard time when you attempt to activate a receiver that does NOT have an RID #, the HDVR2, for example. At that point, ask to be transferred to the "access card dept."--yes, there is such a dept., believe it or not. Tell them that you have an older model unit that does NOT have an RID #. I've had to do this more than once in the last month. Also, it IS permissible to use an access card from an older model receiver in a new one you wish to activate, provided the older receiver was active on your account on one time. I did this with three cards recently, but I had to chastize the rep. who kept trying to tell me she'd have to send new cards at $20 each. I got to the access card dept. and *****ed them out.
> 
> An "A" list customer I am, too. Yeah right!


Umm. I only have 3 cards that came with the 1 DVR and 2 regular receivers I ordered about 3 months ago. So the cards are relatively new. The HDVR2 and DVR40 didn't come with cards. I was just going to take the cards out of my R15 DVR and one of my regular receivers. Will these not work?


----------



## Tonedeaf

glitchsys said:


> Umm. I only have 3 cards that came with the 1 DVR and 2 regular receivers I ordered about 3 months ago. So the cards are relatively new. The HDVR2 and DVR40 didn't come with cards. I was just going to take the cards out of my R15 DVR and one of my regular receivers. Will these not work?


If I read your post correctly, you haven't had the HDVR and DVR40 activated on your account before, you will need new access cards.


----------



## Lord Vader

glitchsys said:


> Umm. I only have 3 cards that came with the 1 DVR and 2 regular receivers I ordered about 3 months ago. So the cards are relatively new. The HDVR2 and DVR40 didn't come with cards. I was just going to take the cards out of my R15 DVR and one of my regular receivers. Will these not work?


As long as these cards were never activated on _someone else's _ account, though, you should be OK.


----------



## Avenger

I have an HR10-250 that is running 6.3b and has two 400Gb hard drives. Do I need to insert both drives from the Tivo into the PC to apply the Zipper? 

I'm sure it's been dealt with somewhere in this 317-page thread, but I haven't been able to get there by way of a search. Thanks!


----------



## glitchsys

I found this neat little ISO:
deal database / forum/showpost.php ?p=271627&postcount=929

Based on the latest MFSLive BootCD and contains AW's 62small image. They created a nice little script to restore that image onto any hard drive, but I just used the restore command (like mfsrestore) to restore that 62small.mfs image onto 2 hard drives instead. 

I then tried something. I renamed the mfslive6b-with-62small.iso file to ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso and put it in the zipper_tools directory and ran your little batch file. Sure enough, it created the universal ISO. I burned it. It booted, I still had access to the 62small.mfs file (they put it in initrd so it doesn't even need to mount the cdrom to restore the image), mounted the cdrom, and there was the zipper stuff. Just when I thought I was home free, this stupid iso uses busybox and only had ash, not bash. So /cdrom/zipper wouldn't run. I tried ln -s busybox bash to create the bash program, but now when I run zipper I get "zipper: applet not found"

So back to the drawing board. I wonder, will a Gentoo LiveCD work? It even initializes the network, so I should be able to just download the zipper file and the tools. I wonder if I can run it then. Heh, trying to avoid spending $5 on a boot cd. Then I got to hope zipper will apply to the 62small image. Heh.


----------



## rbautch

glitchsys said:


> I found this neat little ISO:
> deal database / forum/showpost.php ?p=271627&postcount=929
> 
> Based on the latest MFSLive BootCD and contains AW's 62small image. They created a nice little script to restore that image onto any hard drive, but I just used the restore command (like mfsrestore) to restore that 62small.mfs image onto 2 hard drives instead.
> 
> I then tried something. I renamed the mfslive6b-with-62small.iso file to ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso and put it in the zipper_tools directory and ran your little batch file. Sure enough, it created the universal ISO. I burned it. It booted, I still had access to the 62small.mfs file (they put it in initrd so it doesn't even need to mount the cdrom to restore the image), mounted the cdrom, and there was the zipper stuff. Just when I thought I was home free, this stupid iso uses busybox and only had ash, not bash. So /cdrom/zipper wouldn't run. I tried ln -s busybox bash to create the bash program, but now when I run zipper I get "zipper: applet not found"
> 
> So back to the drawing board. I wonder, will a Gentoo LiveCD work? It even initializes the network, so I should be able to just download the zipper file and the tools. I wonder if I can run it then. Heh, trying to avoid spending $5 on a boot cd. Then I got to hope zipper will apply to the 62small image. Heh.


Close indeed! Not having bash seems like an oversight to me - I suggest contacting the author of mfsLive and requesting it. He's pretty responsive, and would likely add it quickly. Any LiveCD should work, but you'll need to get mfs_tools in there. You could also check out "Knoppix Lite" posted by Sleeper on DDB many moons ago. It has mfs_tools and bash. One final thing you'll need to do is copy a killhdinitrd'd kernel into /s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz on your CD where the Zipper expects it. This of course is on the $5 CD, but you can get around it by applying killhdinitrd to a stock kernel.


----------



## rbautch

Avenger said:


> I have an HR10-250 that is running 6.3b and has two 400Gb hard drives. Do I need to insert both drives from the Tivo into the PC to apply the Zipper?
> 
> I'm sure it's been dealt with somewhere in this 317-page thread, but I haven't been able to get there by way of a search. Thanks!


Just run it on the master drive.


----------



## glitchsys

rbautch said:


> Close indeed! Not having bash seems like an oversight to me - I suggest contacting the author of mfsLive and requesting it. He's pretty responsive, and would likely add it quickly. Any LiveCD should work, but you'll need to get mfs_tools in there. You could also check out "Knoppix Lite" posted by Sleeper on DDB many moons ago. It has mfs_tools and bash. One final thing you'll need to do is copy a killhdinitrd'd kernel into /s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz on your CD where the Zipper expects it. This of course is on the $5 CD, but you can get around it by applying killhdinitrd to a stock kernel.


lol. After reading about killhdinitrd and having a problem finding the 3.1.5 Tivo kernel (the ftp site is down) and then I was reading into how to extract it from backups, etc. etc. and I was like, 'screw that'. It simply wasn't worth the time, so I broke down and spent the $5 for a 12mb linux boot cd. I kind of feel that they did it on purpose, PTVUpgrade payed for exclusive rights to distribute killhdinitrd and now it seems like everybody is ushered in that direction rather than trying to find a free alternative. At least I (hopefully) found a way around the InstantCake thing. Win some, lose some.


----------



## Finnstang

glitchsys said:


> lol. After reading about killhdinitrd and having a problem finding the 3.1.5 Tivo kernel (the ftp site is down) and then I was reading into how to extract it from backups, etc. etc. and I was like, 'screw that'. It simply wasn't worth the time, so I broke down and spent the $5 for a 12mb linux boot cd. I kind of feel that they did it on purpose, PTVUpgrade payed for exclusive rights to distribute killhdinitrd and now it seems like everybody is ushered in that direction rather than trying to find a free alternative. At least I (hopefully) found a way around the InstantCake thing. Win some, lose some.


You can get around InstantCake by just making a backup of your drive to get an image or just running Zipper on your original drive. You can also use that 62small.mfs image or beg for an image over at DDB if you don't have an image to backup of your own.


----------



## tivoupgrade

glitchsys said:


> I kind of feel that they did it on purpose, PTVupgrade payed for exclusive rights to distribute killhdinitrd and now it seems like everybody is ushered in that direction rather than trying to find a free alternative.


Yes, we did pay for the rights on purpose. The free alternative is to use killhdinitrd (which is freely available) to modify the kernel yourself. What we paid for was the right to redistribute the utility (and kernels modified with it) in a commercial context. You can download the tool absolutely free directly from ddb.

FYI, be careful with that smallmfs image; the image is only from one specific TiVo and is not intended for use on ALL of the TiVo's listed on that site. To use it incorrectly, and without knowing the implications is in direct defiance with the wishes of TiVo that have been expressed here at TCF; the person who posted that should have outlined that in his post.


----------



## CTBrian

Hi folks,
I have an HDVR2 and tried to run the Zipper. Actually, it ran once and I had to call in to get my locals reinstated. Unfortunately I don't yet have the proper wireless card (got the DLink 120 vB1 twice!). The issue came about when I swapped the original drive back in to check something. Once I put my new drive back in all I ever got was "Powering Up". I tried following the instructions to the letter again, and was able to successfully re-image the drive each time using my Linux PC, but with no success in my Tivo unit. So far as I know, the drive jumper is in the correct position (master) and since I can still boot with the original drive, the connector cable hasn't been disconnected.

Any suggestions?
Thanks.
Brian


----------



## JWThiers

CTBrian said:


> Hi folks,
> I have an HDVR2 and tried to run the Zipper. Actually, it ran once and I had to call in to get my locals reinstated. Unfortunately I don't yet have the proper wireless card (got the DLink 120 vB1 twice!). The issue came about when I swapped the original drive back in to check something. Once I put my new drive back in all I ever got was "Powering Up". I tried following the instructions to the letter again, and was able to successfully re-image the drive each time using my Linux PC, but with no success in my Tivo unit. So far as I know, the drive jumper is in the correct position (master) and since I can still boot with the original drive, the connector cable hasn't been disconnected.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks.
> Brian


First, if you were booting into your linux PC all the way to run zipper you were not following the instructions, zipper makes its own boot disk and you are running linux from the cd not the pc's hd. but thats a technicality  . So if you are booting into linux mounting the drive and running the zipper I would first suggest booting from the zipper cd and let it do its thing.

Did you get any errors during the cd burn or unzipping any files? there has been a lot of problems along those lines lately.


----------



## glitchsys

tivoupgrade said:


> Yes, we did pay for the rights on purpose. The free alternative is to use killhdinitrd (which is freely available) to modify the kernel yourself. What we paid for was the right to redistribute the utility (and kernels modified with it) in a commercial context. You can download the tool absolutely free directly from ddb.
> 
> FYI, be careful with that smallmfs image; the image is only from one specific TiVo and is not intended for use on ALL of the TiVo's listed on that site. To use it incorrectly, and without knowing the implications is in direct defiance with the wishes of TiVo that have been expressed here at TCF; the person who posted that should have outlined that in his post.


Sorry. I didn't mean it as an insult to dvrupgrade. I spent only about 30 minutes trying to find a stock 3.1.5 kernel to run the freely downloadable killinitrd patch on but was unsuccessful. I guess the $5 you pay for the cd is the price of convenience rather than necessity. Oh well, I have it and Life is good.


----------



## glitchsys

I made sure that the 62small booted on my DVR40, haven't tried it on my HDVR2 yet. If not, I'll try using a backup of the original hard drive on another drive and if that don't work, I'll just buy the instantcake thing. I have a question about putting the hard drive in the lowest accoustical noise setting. Is there a linux, or even Windows, program to change the AAC (Automatic Accoustic setting) that most hard drives have support for? I'm sure the default on the hard drives is normal, I want to put them in low accoustic mode, sacrificing a bit of performance.


----------



## JWThiers

glitchsys said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean it as an insult to dvrupgrade. I spent only about 30 minutes trying to find a stock 3.1.5 kernel to run the freely downloadable killinitrd patch on but was unsuccessful. I guess the $5 you pay for the cd is the price of convenience rather than necessity. Oh well, I have it and Life is good.


As tivoupgrade has noted here their are some minor differences in the software used on the different makes/models of tivo's the most notable of which is that the tivo will identify itself as the model the software was taken from (Your phillips thinks its a samsung). While this isn't really a problem per say but that means that if you ever want to let the tivo upgrade the OS, tivo will note the difference between the actual model (determined by the service umber) and the model reported by the software and if they are different wont upgrade the unit. AFAIK it does not affect the actual operation of the tivo.


----------



## JWThiers

glitchsys said:


> Is there a linux, or even Windows, program to change the AAC (Automatic Accoustic setting) that most hard drives have support for? I'm sure the default on the hard drives is normal, I want to put them in low accoustic mode, sacrificing a bit of performance.


*DON'T PUT YOUR TIVO DRIVE IN A WINDOW MACHINE AND BOOT INTO WINDOWS !!!!!!*

I will make your tivo puke all over itself and is a mess to clean up.

edit:
Just to be clear if you already have the tivo software installed, don't boot to windows with this drive attached, this I know for sure. If you don't care about what is on the tivo drive and don't mind reinstalling everything, or you have a new drive that has nothing on it, you should be able to boot to windows run the acoustical optimization software for the drive and then be able to install a clean version of the tivo os.


----------



## aprest

rbautch said:


> Just run it on the master drive.


I have three HR10-250 STBs that I have Zippered and are now running 6.3b. I have a fourth HR10-250 that is not hacked and is running 6.3b. If I want to Zipper this one you are saying that I should just run it on the MASTER from the existing twin 250 GByte drives, but should I make another CD that does not contain the 6.3b image or just skip the step that asks if I want to use the image on the CD? Note that I made the Zipper CD using your 2.7a version.

Thanks for all your effort on the Zipper!


----------



## Bluewookie

glitchsys said:


> I have a question about putting the hard drive in the lowest accoustical noise setting. Is there a linux, or even Windows, program to change the AAC (Automatic Accoustic setting) that most hard drives have support for? I'm sure the default on the hard drives is normal, I want to put them in low accoustic mode, sacrificing a bit of performance.


That depends on what brand of hard drive you have.

There is a bootable cd from Hitachi that will put Hitachi and Western Digital drives into customizable acoustic modes. You can find a link for it in the TiVo upgrade forum.

There are no tools that I know of for Seagate drives.


----------



## CTBrian

Actually, I misspoke - I did use the zipper boot disk, so it ran from the CD. So far as I know, everything worked correctly when it came to imaging the new drive - I did get it to work once!



JWThiers said:


> First, if you were booting into your linux PC all the way to run zipper you were not following the instructions, zipper makes its own boot disk and you are running linux from the cd not the pc's hd. but thats a technicality  . So if you are booting into linux mounting the drive and running the zipper I would first suggest booting from the zipper cd and let it do its thing.
> 
> Did you get any errors during the cd burn or unzipping any files? there has been a lot of problems along those lines lately.


----------



## PJO1966

I have a couple questions... I'm preparing to re-Zip my HR10-250. I Sliced in 6.3b so I downloaded the newest version. Has LBA48 Boot CD iso been updated since December, or can I use the same one as before? Also, the original instructions say that Superpatch & set_mrv_name are not necessary for the HR10-250. Is that still correct?


----------



## Mr_Bester

PJO1966 said:


> I have a couple questions... I'm preparing to re-Zip my HR10-250. I Sliced in 6.3b so I downloaded the newest version. Has LBA48 Boot CD iso been updated since December, or can I use the same one as before? Also, the original instructions say that Superpatch & set_mrv_name are not necessary for the HR10-250. Is that still correct?


It says SP and SMN aren't needed, but when I tried to make my Zipper boot cd, it wouldn't complete without putting them in the folder. Not a big deal. There was plenty of space on the boot cd and it only took a couple of minutes to download them.
Dug


----------



## CrashHD

Is it possible to download old versions of the zipper somewhere? I'd like a copy of 2.5. 

Also, on the zipper webpage, it says on the top of the page, in red underline, that the zipper does not work on the R10. I have zippered 2 R10's, one a month and a half ago with zipper 2.4, and one yesterday with zipper 2.7 (yes, i did the proms, too). Both versions of zipper appeared to work just fine on my R10's. Was there something wrong with zippering them? Did zippering them cause problems that just haven't shown up yet, or does it just say it doesn't work to people from trying to zipper without changing out proms?

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

CrashHD said:


> Is it possible to download old versions of the zipper somewhere? I'd like a copy of 2.5.
> 
> Also, on the zipper webpage, it says on the top of the page, in red underline, that the zipper does not work on the R10. I have zippered 2 R10's, one a month and a half ago with zipper 2.4, and one yesterday with zipper 2.7 (yes, i did the proms, too). Both versions of zipper appeared to work just fine on my R10's. Was there something wrong with zippering them? Did zippering them cause problems that just haven't shown up yet, or does it just say it doesn't work to people from trying to zipper without changing out proms?
> 
> Thanks


AFAIK if you successfully did the PROM mod with no issues zipper should work with zipper.

Why do you want an old version of zipper?


----------



## CrashHD

I prefer the zipper.sh over the zipper executable. I'm learning how linux .sh scripts work just by taking this one apart. The last tivo I zippered, I had in one window, tweah.sh running in telnet, and in another, tweah.sh open in wordpad, and I could figure out how it works by following a long. It's just how I learn. I struggle with books or guides, but if it's something I can get "hands on" or take apart, I can learn how it works.

I've learned more about linux in the last 2 months of spare time spent manipulating my tivos, than in several years of periodically downloading/installing another distro, and getting bored.

When I get a new disk for my next tivo, I will have in my house tivos of 3 different service numbers (521,321,151). I'm thinking of making my own zipper disk, with all three images on it. Then I want to modify my zipper to only install images that match the service number, and I want to make it ask twice, and make me fully type "yes" each time, before installing an image. A while ago, I made a real mess for myself by accidentally installing the wrong image over a drive having recordings I still wanted to save by accidentally hitting "y".
This will give me a one-disk-does-all solution.

(edit, bad typo)


----------



## JWThiers

Cool idea, I was just curious


----------



## aprest

I tried Zippering dual 300GB drives for my HR10-250 using Zipper 2.7a and I ended up with just one drive's worth of capacity. In addition TivoWebPlus did not get installed properly. I then tried Zippering a single 250GB drive using the same Zipper CD and everything seems to work except if I enter ps at the bash I don't get an extensive list of items that are running (I get two lines of output).

I Zippered the dual 300GB drives by connecting one as MASTER and one as SLAVE on the secondary IDE cable. If I remember correctly when I used PTVnet with InstantCake a few months ago it worked with dual drives with no problems. Is there a secret to Zippering dual drives that I am missing?


----------



## tsunami

You only zipper the one drive then you later bless the 2nd. Sounds like you did zipper the first one so just "bless" the new drive.


----------



## aprest

tsunami said:


> You only zipper the one drive then you later bless the 2nd. Sounds like you did zipper the first one so just "bless" the new drive.


I zippered the first 300 GB drive and tweaked it in my HR10-250. It shows 36 HD or 237 SD hours. Then I used my ptv lb48 CD on my second 300 GB drive by setting the 300 GB drive as secondary master and booting from the ptv lb48 CD. At the prompt I entered BlessTiVo /dev/hdc and hit enter. I get a bunch of messages and it says that the drive has been blessed. I then installed the two drives in my HR10-250 with the blessed drive as the slave and zippered drive as the master. I then boot the Tivo and still have 36 HD and 237 SD hours. Any suggestions as to what to do?


----------



## unclemoosh

aprest said:


> I zippered the first 300 GB drive and tweaked it in my HR10-250. It shows 36 HD or 237 SD hours. Then I used my ptv lb48 CD on my second 300 GB drive by setting the 300 GB drive as secondary master and booting from the ptv lb48 CD. At the prompt I entered BlessTiVo /dev/hdc and hit enter. I get a bunch of messages and it says that the drive has been blessed. I then installed the two drives in my HR10-250 with the blessed drive as the slave and zippered drive as the master. I then boot the Tivo and still have 36 HD and 237 SD hours. Any suggestions as to what to do?


You need to install BOTH drives in your PC, boot up with the universal tools cd and use the mfsadd -x /dev/hdx /dev/hdy command to expand to utilize both drives. It sounds like the way you did it, you only expanded the primary drive. It doesn't know the slave exists.


----------



## aprest

unclemoosh said:


> You need to install BOTH drives in your PC, boot up with the universal tools cd and use the mfsadd -x /dev/hdx /dev/hdy command to expand to utilize both drives. It sounds like the way you did it, you only expanded the primary drive. It doesn't know the slave exists.


You are right. So much for following the directions starting in Post # 652 of this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=171445&page=22&pp=30

This time I attached the two drives as Secondary Master (hdc=hdx) for the zippered drive and as Secondary Slave (hdd=hdz) for the "expansion" drive. I booted from the ptv LBA48 CD and entered mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdd which was recommended by the Weaknees site. The output from the PC indicated that I had doubled the capacity after expansion. Unfortunately the drives go into a do-loop when I boot them in the HR10-250: Powering Up -- Just a Few Minutes More -Powering Up -- Just a Few Minutes More etc. This also happens when I place just the zippered drive in the HR10-250. I guess I will have to start over and not try the BlessTiVo on a single drive.


----------



## PJO1966

I just tried twice to boot from the zipper disk with no luck. The first time I got the prompt, did cd /cdrom then sh zipper.sh. It came up with a "zipper not found" message. I figured there was a problem in burning the disk. I threw out the coaster and burned a fresh disk. This time it wouldn't even boot. I've done this before with an older version of the Zipper with no problem. I did everything as I should... I put LBA48, Superpatch, and set_mrv_name all in zipper tools. I double clicked on zipper_isomaker.bat and created zipper_universal_CD.iso. I did a right-click on that and selected record to CD. Roxio Easy CD Creator popped up and I hit record. This is the same process I did when I burned my first Zipper CD weeks ago. The only difference is that this time I did not include InstantCake. Can anyone see a mistake in what i did? I'd rather not make another coaster if I can avoid it.


----------



## luder

PJO1966 said:


> I just tried twice to boot from the zipper disk with no luck. The first time I got the prompt, did cd /cdrom then sh zipper.sh. It came up with a "zipper not found" message. I figured there was a problem in burning the disk. I threw out the coaster and burned a fresh disk. This time it wouldn't even boot. I've done this before with an older version of the Zipper with no problem. I did everything as I should... I put LBA48, Superpatch, and set_mrv_name all in zipper tools. I double clicked on zipper_isomaker.bat and created zipper_universal_CD.iso. I did a right-click on that and selected record to CD. Roxio Easy CD Creator popped up and I hit record. This is the same process I did when I burned my first Zipper CD weeks ago. The only difference is that this time I did not include InstantCake. Can anyone see a mistake in what i did? I'd rather not make another coaster if I can avoid it.


Sounds like you have it going. I would use the disk that gave you the prompt then go here and make sure you mount the cdrom, you should find it in step 3,C
http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html


----------



## PJO1966

luder said:


> http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
> did you do step 3C


Last time through this process I was told to skip that step.


----------



## luder

PJO1966 said:


> Last time through this process I was told to skip that step.


try it and keep in mind Pageup key is your friend


----------



## solsurfer

I have an old HDVR2 box that I zippered and ran without trouble for over a year. Recently the drive started going into a re-boot cycle - restarting itself every 30-45 minutes. I thought maybe the image had become corrupted, so I pulled the drive, bought an new instantcake image and reimaged/zippered the drive. Same problem. I assumed it was a bad drive, so I grabbed another drive I had in the closet and imaged/zippered that. This drive initially looked to work. I could view programming, etc. I called DTV to activate locals, verified it worked, then turned it off for the night. When I woke up, I found that this drive is also going into a reboot cycle. Only makes it to the 9% of "acquiring satellite' screen before rebooting itself only to repeat on a loop. Could this drive also be bad? Is there some hardware explanation?

Thanks!


----------



## PJO1966

luder said:


> try it and keep in mind Pageup key is your friend


Tried it again, not remembering that pageup is my friend:



> PTVupgrade /# mount /dev/hdc /cdrom
> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write protected, mounting read only


so far so good...



> PTVupgrade /# cd /cdrom
> PTVupgrade /cdrom# sh zipper.sh
> zipper.sh: no such file or directory


When I look at the disk while in Windows, zipper is there. I am showing all file extensions and zipper is not showing an extension. Other files in the folder are. Should I try again using just sh zipper and leave off the extension?


----------



## luder

Your one step closer just re-read the link i sent you.. and you will be fine


----------



## PJO1966

luder said:


> Your one step closer just re-read the link i sent you.. and you will be fine


I see it. I printed out the same instructions from an earlier download and was going by that. They've obviously changed. Thanks for the help. I'm not going to attempt this until after the game tomorrow.


----------



## tjpotter

I'm not sure where this post belongs, so please redirect me if it doesn't belong here.

I rebuilt a 160G drive that I couldn't get to boot. First, I used mfstools to copy and expand a 6.2 image from my original unhacked 40G disk. Then, I tested it to ensure that all was well -- it booted without error. Next, I ran the latest version of Zipper, but it's still failing at the "...Wireless..." question. Tested that it would still boot without errors -- it did. Installed a serial cable and used Hyperterm to run the latest version of the rbautch Enhancements. It ran to completion without any apparent problems.

I move the DTivo back to the Familyroom, hooked it back up to the TV and network and fired it up. Lit up the USB adapter and finished booting without any problems. Tested everything using the remote, found one small issue. Music and Photos was still listed on the menu even though I'd told the Enhancement script to remove it. Good enough for now. I went back to my PC, started a browser and brought up TivoWeb. Yahoooooo !!! Life is good again in hacked Tivoland.

Started going through all the menus in TivoWeb and that's when problems started showing.

Trying to create a season pass and settings backup gives this error:
Cannot open /TivoWebPlus/backups/settings

Trying to open the To Do list:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/todo' ''
couldn't open "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt": read-only file system
while executing
"open $filename w"
(procedure "gbl_load" line 3)
invoked from within
"gbl_load "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt""
(procedure "action_todo" line 9)
invoked from within
"action_todo $chan 7 $env"
(procedure "::action_ui" line 28)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Trying to open Scheduled Suggestions:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/suggestions' ''
couldn't open "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt": read-only file system
while executing
"open $filename w"
(procedure "gbl_load" line 3)
invoked from within
"gbl_load "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt""
(procedure "action_todo" line 9)
invoked from within
"action_todo $chan 8 $env"
(procedure "::action_ui" line 34)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Trying to open Suggestions:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/pending' ''
couldn't open "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt": read-only file system
while executing
"open $filename w"
(procedure "gbl_load" line 3)
invoked from within
"gbl_load "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt""
(procedure "action_todo" line 9)
invoked from within
"action_todo $chan 2 $env"
(procedure "::action_ui" line 39)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

List stations and remap channels:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_listchan '/' ''
no such object: 
while executing
"dbobj $headend get Lineup"
("uplevel" body line 6)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {

set setup [db $db open /Setup]
set source [dbobj $setup get Source]
set headend [dbobj [lindex $source 0] get Headend]
set..."
(procedure "listchannels" line 24)
invoked from within
"listchannels "
(procedure "::action_listchan" line 28)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Trying to backup channel preferences:
ERROR - Could not open file "/TivoWebPlus/backups/channelprefs_save" for writing

I reviewed the logs and found the following message that may or may not be related:
Kernel log
...
klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Cannot find map file.
...
warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory
...
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb: /TivoWebPlus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system 
...

TivoWeb log
...
POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} couldn't open "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt": read-only file system
...

I'm trying to sort out where to start looking for a solution(s). It appears to be a simple problem -- the drive isn't being temporarily remounted rw in order to complete these actions. Are these issues from the Zipper script not completing, the Enhancements script or TivoWebPlus ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SteelersFan

tjpotter said:


> I'm trying to sort out where to start looking for a solution(s). It appears to be a simple problem -- the drive isn't being temporarily remounted rw in order to complete these actions.


Correct.


tjpotter said:


> Are these issues from the Zipper script not completing, the Enhancements script or TivoWebPlus ?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


It's a matter of TWP being installed on a normally RO partition when it was designed to be installed on a RW partition like /var. Zipper doesn't install it on the RW partition /var because /var occasionally gets wiped by the OS. 
Just remount / temporarily RW until you're finished performing those tasks then put it back to RO.


----------



## chubb

Hi guys, been a while since I was back here. I just decided to re-zipper my HR10-250 so that I could have 6.3b software on it. I downloaded the latest zipper.zip from the official zipper site. I downloaded a brand new instantcake iso and a new lba48 iso and put them both in the zipper tools directory. I also downloaded the SuperPatch1.2 and unzipped it into the zipper_tools directory. Everything seemed to work fine, I was able to burn the universal_zipper_isocd, I was able to boot from it and install the hack on a new 250GB drive. I did notice during that phase that there was a "couldn't read file" error and that got me worried a bit, and I also saw an "unexpected end of file" error somewhere during that process. Anyway, it finished "successfully" and I put the drive back in the tivo.

The HR10-250 booted up fine, and I can telnet into it, so I guess that's a good thing. However, when I Step 4.d of the instructions, it is giving me the following:



Code:


bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh

Enhancements directory detected. You must uninstall the previous version
of Enhancements before you install this one.
Would you like to uninstall the previous version now? [y/n]: y
couldn't read file "Superpatch67Standby.tcl": no such file or directory
Removing directories and files...
Skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping driver restore...
Restoring original usb.map...
Deleting the profile...
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!

Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...

Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks
Skipping new script download...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
Unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
Adjusting your DNS settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting...
bash-2.02#

Any suggestions on how I can finish the install?


----------



## Lord Vader

Try manually ftping the rbautch .tar file to your TIVO then rerunning tweak. That avoids having to try and download and get possible errors.


----------



## rbautch

PJO1966 said:


> Tried it again, not remembering that pageup is my friend:
> 
> so far so good...
> 
> When I look at the disk while in Windows, zipper is there. I am showing all file extensions and zipper is not showing an extension. Other files in the folder are. Should I try again using just sh zipper and leave off the extension?


Yes, no file extension. Just run it like it says in the instructions.


----------



## rbautch

CrashHD said:


> I prefer the zipper.sh over the zipper executable. I'm learning how linux .sh scripts work just by taking this one apart. The last tivo I zippered, I had in one window, tweah.sh running in telnet, and in another, tweah.sh open in wordpad, and I could figure out how it works by following a long. It's just how I learn. I struggle with books or guides, but if it's something I can get "hands on" or take apart, I can learn how it works.
> 
> I've learned more about linux in the last 2 months of spare time spent manipulating my tivos, than in several years of periodically downloading/installing another distro, and getting bored.
> 
> When I get a new disk for my next tivo, I will have in my house tivos of 3 different service numbers (521,321,151). I'm thinking of making my own zipper disk, with all three images on it. Then I want to modify my zipper to only install images that match the service number, and I want to make it ask twice, and make me fully type "yes" each time, before installing an image. A while ago, I made a real mess for myself by accidentally installing the wrong image over a drive having recordings I still wanted to save by accidentally hitting "y".
> This will give me a one-disk-does-all solution.
> 
> (edit, bad typo)


I started compiling the zipper as a binary in an effort to prevent the unscrupulous from trying to make a profit from it, or redistributing it in some modified form. The older .sh versions should still work fine for your purpose, since most recent updates were for 6.3 support. PM me your email address and I'll send you version 2.5.


----------



## Runch Machine

I got an HMO/HME Error when running tweaks on HR10-250 with 6.3b, see error below. When the receiver was done being updated, it is missing the standby entry completely. It is not on any menu, and there is no menu entry for music/photos. I did indicate while running that I want standby back on the main menu and to have an item for photo/music. I imagine it's not there because of the HMO/HME error.

The 6.3b software was updated by the Tivo/Directv software, I did not use slicer on it or buy an image. Any idea why this happened? I can rerun the whole process as I did this on a spare drive just to see how it worked. My other HR10-250 was Zippered about 9 months ago or so. I just wanted to see the photo/music function and try it. I used slicer on my other HR10-250 to get to 6.3a and b.

Screen printout is below.

Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks
Skipping new script download...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...

Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n

Tivo software version is: 6.3b-01-2-357
Detected new image was installed, clearing Error #51...
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel: 2.4.20
Your Tivo model's code name is: phoenix
Your Tivo is an HR10-250 HD DirecTivo

Zipper installation detected.
Backing up tivoapp...
Applying the following patches for 6.3b software:
backdoors...
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
encryption...
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
30-sec skip...
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
HMO/HME...
'd: invalid number `903436
'd: invalid number `1118524
4+0 records in
4+0 records out

Installing new profile with aliases...
Checking for existing profile...
No existing profile detected, proceeding with installation of new
profile with the following aliases for easy keystroke entry:

1.MOUNT READ WRITE = rw (instead of "mount -o remount,rw /")
2.MOUNT READ ONLY = ro (instead of "mount -o remount,ro /")
3.START TIVOWEBPLUS WITH CONSOLE = twp
4.FIND THE LOCATION OF A FILE = ffind (instead of "find / -name")
5.EDIT YOUR rc.sysinit.author FILE = author
6.EDIT YOUR CRONTAB = root
7.RESTART TIVOWEBPLUS FROM BASH= twprs
8.START GOTOMYDVR CLIENT=gotomydvr

Adding the /enhancements directory to your PATH statement...

Do you want to install the joe text editor? [y/n]: y
Do you want to make joe your default editor? [y/n]: n

Enter a short name for this tivo here: HD-Tivo3
Modifying your bash prompt with name "HD-Tivo3"
Do you want to add color to your bash prompt? [y/n]: n

Checking network settings...
The following IP parameters found in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.2.5
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.2.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is off
NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS
Do you want to install netperf network performance tool? [y/n] :n
Skipping netperf installation...

Do you want to install channel logos? [y/n]: n
skipping logo install...

Do you want to replace the "Almost There" splash screen [y/n]: y
Backing up existing splash screen...
Replacing splash screen...

Do you want to install callerID on your Tivo? [y/n]: y
Installing NCID CallerID...
Appending rc.sysinit.author file to run callerID on reboot...

Do you want to install EndPad(Plus) for soft padding all recorded shows? [y/n]:
n
Skipping EndPad(Plus) installation...

Appending usb.map for backported drivers...

Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [y/n]: y
installing Tivowebplus plus several awesome modules, including...
Channelprefs, Batch Play, Netconfig, Backup, and Manual Record...
Installing TWP in root directory...
Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup

appending fakecall.tcl to log entries in cronlog-main...

Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y
Creating user definitions...
Creating required cron directories...
copying the crondtab where crond expects it
appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run crond on startup

Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?
Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]: n
Appending crontab to force reboot every Sunday and Wednesday at 3:25am CST...

Do you want to archive your logs every week before wiping them? [y/n]: n
Skipping log archiving...

Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes? [y/n]: n
Skipping automatic season pass backups...

Do you want to customize your Tivo menus? [y/n]: y
Do you want to move the "Standby" item to the main menu? [y/n]: y
Do you want to remove the "Music & Photos" item from the main menu? [y/n]: n

Do you want Showcases and Yellow Stars? [y/n]: y
starting sc62add.tcl...
Showcases and yellow stars successfully added!
Showcases will start showing up tomorrow morning

Installing symlinks to keep hacks out of /var...
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidalias to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidcall to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidupdate to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/ncid to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/ncidsip to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/tivocid to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/ncid to /var/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/out2osd to /var/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/ncid to /var/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/out2osd.conf to /var/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin/ncidd to /var/hack/sbin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin/ncidsip to /var/hack/sbin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/fonts to /var/hack/share
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/ncid to /var/hack/share
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/log
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/log/cidcall.log to /var/log
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron to /var/spool
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs to /var/spool/cron

Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]: n
Skipping gotomydvr installation

Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...

bash-2.02# sync; reboot

Connection to host lost.

Press any key to continue...


----------



## Runch Machine

UPDATE to my post above. I typed the two commands in that didn't work and now I have the menu items for standby and photos/pictures. I still don't know what happened to cause the script to have this error message.


----------



## Runch Machine

New Question:

When I run the zipper and tweak script and choose to activate the HMO/HME option, the Music Photos and More menu doesn't have the items that require access to Tivo's servers. I like that it only has the music and photo items. However, when I do the modifications to tivoapp on my other HR10-250 the music and photo menu includes Podcaster, Live 365 and other entries that I don't want and can't use. 

How can the Music, Photos and more menu be changed so that it doesn't have the entries that don't work and only has the access to other computers on my home network? 

Thanks for the scripts and all the help! It is much appreciated.


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> Yes, no file extension. Just run it like it says in the instructions.


Lesson learned: When downloading new software, check the installation instructions for updates as well. Thanks for the help. I'll be giving it another try on Tuesday.


----------



## dswallow

Runch Machine said:


> New Question:
> 
> When I run the zipper and tweak script and choose to activate the HMO/HME option, the Music Photos and More menu doesn't have the items that require access to Tivo's servers. I like that it only has the music and photo items. However, when I do the modifications to tivoapp on my other HR10-250 the music and photo menu includes Podcaster, Live 365 and other entries that I don't want and can't use.
> 
> How can the Music, Photos and more menu be changed so that it doesn't have the entries that don't work and only has the access to other computers on my home network?
> 
> Thanks for the scripts and all the help! It is much appreciated.


If you have TiVoWebPlus installed, look at MFS on each system under /State/ServiceConfig. You'll see entries for "CalypsoUrl" and "CdsUrl" on the system where the additional items are showing. On the system where they're not showing, those items will either be blank or the system is configured to block packets to the IP address(es) indicated in those URL's.


----------



## chubb

Lord Vader said:


> Try manually ftping the rbautch .tar file to your TIVO then rerunning tweak. That avoids having to try and download and get possible errors.


Thanks, without actually doing the above and just re-running the tweak.sh script a few times, it then worked, but it looks like I get the same HMO/HME error that someone else got and I see no Music/Photos either.


----------



## chubb

Runch Machine said:


> UPDATE to my post above. I typed the two commands in that didn't work and now I have the menu items for standby and photos/pictures. I still don't know what happened to cause the script to have this error message.


What are these two commands? I have the same problem, no Music/Photos on an HR10-250, but everything else is now working.


----------



## tjpotter

SteelersFan said:


> Correct.
> It's a matter of TWP being installed on a normally RO partition when it was designed to be installed on a RW partition like /var. Zipper doesn't install it on the RW partition /var because /var occasionally gets wiped by the OS.
> Just remount / temporarily RW until you're finished performing those tasks then put it back to RO.


Thanks for the tip. Only had to do it this way once as it then created the missing blocklist.txt and blockpatt.txt files.


----------



## tsunami

Hi, my SDTiVO started rebooting. I try resetting it, unplugging, no help.
I rezippered the drive and started over from scratch.
Everything seems to work fine, TWP runs, telnet, etc.
But when I typed PS to see if vserver was running I got this
LivingRm-TiVo# ps
PID TTY TIME CMD
295 ttyp0 00:00:00 bash
307 ttyp0 00:00:00 ps
And nothing else.
What is going on with that?


----------



## hackshaq

I am sorry if this question has been asked before, but can the Zipper be modified to work on a regular Tivo? I have a TCD24004A that had been hacked before. The hard drive recently died and I need to start from scratch.  I am looking for the easiest/quickest to get it reloaded and configured with the extra scripts and addons available now. The Zipper looks like it is very quick and easy; I just wish it was for the standalone.


----------



## JWThiers

hackshaq said:


> I am sorry if this question has been asked before, but can the Zipper be modified to work on a regular Tivo? I have a TCD24004A that had been hacked before. The hard drive recently died and I need to start from scratch.  I am looking for the easiest/quickest to get it reloaded and configured with the extra scripts and addons available now. The Zipper looks like it is very quick and easy; I just wish it was for the standalone.


I don't know if it can be modified or not, but out of curiosity, Why do you want to hack your stand alone? Unless you have a mixed tivo network (SA Tivo's and DTivo's on the same network), in which case you only need to apply the superpatch to be able to see the dtivo's. All of the common reasons people want to hack their DTivo is to be able to use MRV, TTG, HMO, and remote scheduling, all of which (IIRC) are fully functional in the SA Tivo's.


----------



## hackshaq

JWThiers said:


> I don't know if it can be modified or not, but out of curiosity, Why do you want to hack your stand alone? Unless you have a mixed tivo network (SA Tivo's and DTivo's on the same network), in which case you only need to apply the superpatch to be able to see the dtivo's. All of the common reasons people want to hack their DTivo is to be able to use MRV, TTG, HMO, and remote scheduling, all of which (IIRC) are fully functional in the SA Tivo's.


I have 0 DTivo's. I am looking for the easiest/quickest to get it reloaded and configured i.e. I just want my TiVo back up and running. As the hard drive died I have on way to image my old drive on to a new one. It is 4 years old and no longer under warranty and therefore it seems to me that I heed some type of 'hack' to get back up and running.

Is InstantCake comparable to The Zipper for SA TiVos? If so, I will buy the download of InstantCake and go with that.


----------



## cheer

JWThiers said:


> I don't know if it can be modified or not, but out of curiosity, Why do you want to hack your stand alone? Unless you have a mixed tivo network (SA Tivo's and DTivo's on the same network), in which case you only need to apply the superpatch to be able to see the dtivo's. All of the common reasons people want to hack their DTivo is to be able to use MRV, TTG, HMO, and remote scheduling, all of which (IIRC) are fully functional in the SA Tivo's.


Tivowebplus? Extraction? Tivoserver? Endpadplus? NCID?

There are all sorts of reasons why someone would want to -- I'm barely scratching the surface.


----------



## cheer

hackshaq said:


> I have 0 DTivo's. I am looking for the easiest/quickest to get it reloaded and configured i.e. I just want my TiVo back up and running. As the hard drive died I have on way to image my old drive on to a new one. It is 4 years old and no longer under warranty and therefore it seems to me that I heed some type of 'hack' to get back up and running.
> 
> Is InstantCake comparable to The Zipper for SA TiVos? If so, I will buy the download of InstantCake and go with that.


InstantCake is not a hack tool -- InstantCake just restores a "virgin" Tivo software image to make it more or less as it was when it came from the factory.

If all you want to do is get back up and running (as opposed to actually hacking), then InstantCake is definitely what you want.


----------



## hackshaq

cheer said:


> InstantCake is not a hack tool -- InstantCake just restores a "virgin" Tivo software image to make it more or less as it was when it came from the factory.
> 
> If all you want to do is get back up and running (as opposed to actually hacking), then InstantCake is definitely what you want.


Back up and running is my primary goal. However, I am very interested the hacks you list in your previous post(with exception of the second item as the e word is, of course, evil) and am really looking for a one stop shop to get it loaded and hacked (like The Zipper, but for the SA).

From what you said, InstantCake does not seem to be the way to go; which is why I started out hoping there was an easy way to modify The Zipper to run on a SA TiVo. Any direction you can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## aprest

tsunami said:


> Hi, my SDTiVO started rebooting. I try resetting it, unplugging, no help.
> I rezippered the drive and started over from scratch.
> Everything seems to work fine, TWP runs, telnet, etc.
> But when I typed PS to see if vserver was running I got this
> LivingRm-TiVo# ps
> PID TTY TIME CMD
> 295 ttyp0 00:00:00 bash
> 307 ttyp0 00:00:00 ps
> And nothing else.
> What is going on with that?


I had the same experience using Zipper 2.7a. I tried it twice on two drives. I didn't leave the drives installed to see if crond worked so I don't know what the lack of crond showing up when I typed ps would be. I got exactly what you got.


----------



## gsr

hackshaq said:


> From what you said, InstantCake does not seem to be the way to go; which is why I started out hoping there was an easy way to modify The Zipper to run on a SA TiVo. Any direction you can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Given that you don't have an image to work with since your original drive died and it sound like you never made a backup, you're going to need an image before you can hack it. Zipper itself doesn't include an image - that's one of the things the user needs to supply.

IMHO, InstantCake is the best way to get back up and running unless you want to spend time hunting down a free image which might or might not work with your Tivo and then figure out what to do with that image (it's actually not that hard to restore an image, but InstantCake is about as easy as it gets). Once you are back up and running, you'll need to hack your Tivo manually if you want to add some or all of the features that the Zipper adds because Zipper doens't work with Standalone Tivo's and it seems pretty clear at this point that RBautch has no interest in spending his (free) time on that.


----------



## doconeill

aprest said:


> I had the same experience using Zipper 2.7a. I tried it twice on two drives. I didn't leave the drives installed to see if crond worked so I don't know what the lack of crond showing up when I typed ps would be. I got exactly what you got.


Hmm...has there been an update to busybox recenty? In Linux, "ps" by itself will only show you processes owned by you and attached to the terminal (tty) that you are logged in on. "ps ax" will give all processes (a) including those not attached to a terminal (x).

That said, on all three of my units, "ps" shows everything, whereas if I type "ps" alone on Linux, I get EXACTLY what you describe.

I'd be interested in hearing if "ps ax" (or "ps -e" is another way of doing essentially the same thing) works for you.


----------



## tsunami

PS AX did list all processes.
Strange, OK somebody smart figure it out.
I did use rbautch's latest zipper.


----------



## Runch Machine

dswallow said:


> If you have TiVoWebPlus installed, look at MFS on each system under /State/ServiceConfig. You'll see entries for "CalypsoUrl" and "CdsUrl" on the system where the additional items are showing. On the system where they're not showing, those items will either be blank or the system is configured to block packets to the IP address(es) indicated in those URL's.


Thanks for the tip. I see exactly what you are talking about in TWP. However, when I telnet in, I can't find a directory called state that has ServiceConfig in it. I can telnet in and use vi to edit files with no problem, so I can make the change and see what happens, except I can't find were these files are located.

I'd appreciate it if you can tell me where they are. Otherwise, is there a way to edit files using TWP?


----------



## Runch Machine

chubb said:


> What are these two commands? I have the same problem, no Music/Photos on an HR10-250, but everything else is now working.


mount -o remount,rw / 
cd /tvbin 
cp -p tivoapp tivoapp.good 
mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp 
cp -p tivoapp.good tivoapp 
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412 
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220 
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900 
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436 
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524 
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672 
chmod 755 tivoapp 
ro 
reboot

See above 
Seek 1602412 enables no encription
Seek 6713220 enables 30 second skip permanently
Seek 2804900 enables backdoors
Seek 903436 and 1118524 enable music and pictures

I don't know what 5724672 does. Hopefully someone else can tell us.

Be carefull if you do this because if you do it wrong your Tivo won't work.


----------



## aprest

doconeill said:


> Hmm...has there been an update to busybox recenty?


Yes there has been a change in busybox recently. The latest version is dated 1/21/07 and it is different in date and size than the one contained in earlier versions.


----------



## doconeill

aprest said:


> Yes there has been a change in busybox recently. The latest version is dated 1/21/07 and it is different in date and size than the one contained in earlier versions.


Then that explains the ps difference - the new busybox has a ps that works more like the standard Linux version. Some people will have to get used to typing a few more characters, or add an alias...


----------



## JWThiers

cheer said:


> Tivowebplus? Extraction? Tivoserver? Endpadplus? NCID?
> 
> There are all sorts of reasons why someone would want to -- I'm barely scratching the surface.


I did say common reasons. Which I would say are (in my order of importance) MRV, Extraction, NCID, TWP and HMO. Most of which are available in some form or another in an unhacked state on SA's.

MRV = MRV
Extraction = TTG
NCID - I thought many (if not all) SA's have Caller ID already ( I Could Be Wrong)
Tivo Web Plus - Has additional features but the some of the more useful features are I think available as part of their remote scheduling thingy (search and schedule).
JavaHMO = HMO

I was just curious about why someone wants to hack SA tivo's since like I said many of the COMMON reasons are already available. The people that are looking for the high end feature set that can be done are generally pretty geeky (no offense intended) and would rather do the hacks themselves (or better yet compile a whole new kernel themselves) rather than use a newbie tool like zipper.

Honestly, if DTV would enable all the Tivo networking functionality on stock systems I probably wouldn't have hacked mine. And I am a HUGE fan of zipper. :up:


----------



## rbautch

doconeill said:


> Then that explains the ps difference - the new busybox has a ps that works more like the standard Linux version. Some people will have to get used to typing a few more characters, or add an alias...


Indeed. I replaced the busybox version of ps with the full-featured GNU model. The busybox version didn't support any options. Think I'll add an alias in the standard Zipper distribution as you suggested. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
> echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672


These commands enable HMO and HME. They seem to throw an error when they're run from the script, but the exact same entries typed directly in to bash seem to work. You name in lights if you can figure out why. Again, here's the error:


Code:


HMO/HME...
'd: invalid number `903436
'd: invalid number `1118524


----------



## rbautch

Mr_Bester said:


> It says SP and SMN aren't needed, but when I tried to make my Zipper boot cd, it wouldn't complete without putting them in the folder. Not a big deal. There was plenty of space on the boot cd and it only took a couple of minutes to download them.
> Dug


I think I'll remove the checks for those files in the isomaker since there's no way to distinguish tivo software versions there. The zipper script itself checks for the files again, but skips the SP and SMN if you don't need them.


----------



## rbautch

Just uploaded a new version. Here are the changes:

- Backported drivers now included in root of CD instead of trying to extract them from the rbautch_files.tgz archive. Should be more reliable. 

- Added PTVnet compatibility - i.e. detects PTVnet installation and deletes it cleanly. 

- Removes check for superpatch and set_mrv_name from zipper_isomaker  the presence of these files are checked by the zipper itself. 

- Added ps alias for ps ax.


----------



## skinnyjm

Please forgive me if I don't know what I'm talking about, but I don't see anything in the new root\drivers folder in the new zipper.zip or after creating an iso with the zipper (2.8) iso maker. They're still in the zipper_tools\rbautch_files\drivers folder though. 

BTW- Thanks to all who helped create "The Zipper" and have particpated in this thread. I have learned at great deal. :up:

(Edited to correct sytax, oops, did it linux style (/) first.)


----------



## Bluewookie

rbautch said:


> Indeed. I replaced the busybox version of ps with the full-featured GNU model. The busybox version didn't support any options. Think I'll add an alias in the standard Zipper distribution as you suggested. Thanks for the tip.


What is the best way for me to get the updated busybox etc on my unit that was zippered with version 2.6?

I've subsequently upgraded TWP and mfs_ftp, etc, since the installation and I'd rather not lose those upgrades, if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers

Bluewookie said:


> What is the best way for me to get the updated busybox etc on my unit that was zippered with version 2.6?
> 
> I've subsequently upgraded TWP and mfs_ftp, etc, since the installation and I'd rather not lose those upgrades, if possible.
> 
> Thanks.


You mean This?


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Just uploaded a new version...


Don't forget to update the heading of The Zipper page with the new date and version.


----------



## PJO1966

OK... I finally got around to trying this again. I used V 2.7. After everything ran, I had no telnet access. Angry IP found the TiVo at the correct IP address (192.168.1.200), the lights are on the adapter, but no luck with telnet. I did get a couple errors along the way...

This one popped up a few times:


> Installing symlinks to keep hacks out of /var...
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.


Also:


> Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]: y
> : No such file or directoryh
> /enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/gotomydvr_flag: Read-only file system


I used the same IP address as I did when I first Zippered this drive in December.


----------



## PJO1966

In a semi-related question... I also have a GXCEBOTD. Is there anything I can do software-wise to enable networking on it, or does it require a hardware fix?


----------



## Da Goon

Series 1 tivos can be hacked with a serial cable for some things. If you want actual network access, ftp, telnet,etc, you would need a turbonet, cachecard or airnet card installed. They're all available at www.9thtee.com .


----------



## PJO1966

Da Goon said:


> Series 1 tivos can be hacked with a serial cable for some things. If you want actual network access, ftp, telnet,etc, you would need a turbonet, cachecard or airnet card installed. They're all available at www.the9thtee.com .


Thanks.

(you need to drop "the" from that URL)


----------



## aprest

rbautch said:


> Just uploaded a new version. Here are the changes:
> 
> - Backported drivers now included in root of CD instead of trying to extract them from the rbautch_files.tgz archive. Should be more reliable.
> 
> .


Would this cause the "error" message below that I just got when using Zipper 2.8?

Installing new drivers
cp /cdrom/drivers/2.4.20x:
No such files or directory


----------



## skinnyjm

aprest said:


> Would this cause the "error" message below that I just got when using Zipper 2.8?
> 
> Installing new drivers
> cp /cdrom/drivers/2.4.20x:
> No such files or directory


 See my post here (#9566).


----------



## rbautch

aprest said:


> Would this cause the "error" message below that I just got when using Zipper 2.8?
> 
> Installing new drivers
> cp /cdrom/drivers/2.4.20x:
> No such files or directory


The drivers should be contained in a folder called /cdrom/drivers. I forgot to adjust my build script to descend into subdirectories when creating the zip file. I'll fix it tomorrow.


----------



## NytOwl666

Waited for things to settle a bit and have given the new Zipper/Enhancement with 6.3b a chance.

Here's what I've done 3 times now:
- blank drive
- Latest Zipper, Instantcake 6.3b, PTVLBA4.04, (superpatch/mrv though not needed)
- dropped some other utils/slicer/etc into the zipper_tools folder, burn cd
- cd boots fine, burns the drive, zipper does it thing
- boots up fine on tivo, then reboots with the network all good
- run tweaks, reboot, and then reboot again
- check the tweaks, seem to be there.
- sigh, still has the old TWP. So upgrade TWP. When I reboot I notice that the AlmostThere screen is still the DTVupgrade screen. replace it and its backup with the new "moon" one. reboot
- almost there screen still DTVupgrade - something keeps bringing it back
- reran tweaks, it wipes the enhancements tree along with my utilities. bye bye, reboot still gets the DTVupgrade png
- tried running the /enhancements/start.sh standalone. made double author entries which I caught and fixed; reboot again; still has the wrong .png overwriting
- dissected init and notice the the FIRSTTIME_ON and IC2_OFF never get cleared so the DTVupgrade screen seems to keep coming in along with all the first time stuff every reboot but for some reason still not clearing the firsttime and ic2 flags
- renamed the flag files to z*.bak, moved a new AlmostThere.*, rebooted
- seems good

Not sure why the firstime_on and other flags don't get cleared or even why that rc.init is getting called anymore after several reboots.

Makes me worry that other things may not be executing the same with this version. Also means we're running 51kill* each time and possibly some other things.

Never lost the network through all of this - that's good.

Now if I can get hackman and mfs_ftp up and running under/with TWP1.3.1


Going to rebuild from scratch again when I get some time. This time clearing the flags sooner if it's still happening. Really want a fairly clean install so I can replicate to the other several boxes.

Still the best game in town

Peace


----------



## rbautch

rbautch said:


> The drivers should be contained in a folder called /cdrom/drivers. I forgot to adjust my build script to descend into subdirectories when creating the zip file. I'll fix it tomorrow.


Done.


----------



## rbautch

NytOwl666 said:


> Waited for things to settle a bit and have given the new Zipper/Enhancement with 6.3b a chance.
> 
> Here's what I've done 3 times now:
> - blank drive
> - Latest Zipper, Instantcake 6.3b, PTVLBA4.04, (superpatch/mrv though not needed)
> - dropped some other utils/slicer/etc into the zipper_tools folder, burn cd
> - cd boots fine, burns the drive, zipper does it thing
> - boots up fine on tivo, then reboots with the network all good
> - run tweaks, reboot, and then reboot again
> - check the tweaks, seem to be there.
> - sigh, still has the old TWP. So upgrade TWP. When I reboot I notice that the AlmostThere screen is still the DTVupgrade screen. replace it and its backup with the new "moon" one. reboot
> - almost there screen still DTVupgrade - something keeps bringing it back
> - reran tweaks, it wipes the enhancements tree along with my utilities. bye bye, reboot still gets the DTVupgrade png
> - tried running the /enhancements/start.sh standalone. made double author entries which I caught and fixed; reboot again; still has the wrong .png overwriting
> - dissected init and notice the the FIRSTTIME_ON and IC2_OFF never get cleared so the DTVupgrade screen seems to keep coming in along with all the first time stuff every reboot but for some reason still not clearing the firsttime and ic2 flags
> - renamed the flag files to z*.bak, moved a new AlmostThere.*, rebooted
> - seems good
> 
> Not sure why the firstime_on and other flags don't get cleared or even why that rc.init is getting called anymore after several reboots.
> 
> Makes me worry that other things may not be executing the same with this version. Also means we're running 51kill* each time and possibly some other things.
> 
> Never lost the network through all of this - that's good.
> 
> Now if I can get hackman and mfs_ftp up and running under/with TWP1.3.1
> 
> Going to rebuild from scratch again when I get some time. This time clearing the flags sooner if it's still happening. Really want a fairly clean install so I can replicate to the other several boxes.
> 
> Still the best game in town
> 
> Peace


Sounds like you have an old PTVnet installation in there somewhere. Try deleting /init /ptvupgrade and /test.conf.


----------



## rsuchowi

I have a question that may be off topic for this forum so please do not flame me 

Before I attempted to zipper my good unit, I got a HDVR2 unit to experiment on first. Having an spare 40GB drive from a previous upgrade, I figured that I would be safe just running an MFS backup on the existing drive before I started so that is what I did. I successfully zippered the drive and got everything to work. To be sure of the process I restored the MFS backup that I previously made, however upon re-installing and booting the box I seem to have lost the colors within the menus (the backround is black). No problem, I pulled out the spare drive and attempted to restore from that one. Turns out that the drives are different sizes and MFStools will not allow me to copy the drive.

I am unsure if the colors were lost at the first attempt at running zipper or whether they were lost during the MFS restore. I am assuming that it was the latter. 

At any rate can someone confirm that zipper did not change the menu colors to black and can someone point me in the right direction to restore the menu colors. I am assuming that I could copy the proper files over if I could figure out which ones they are. 

The experimental unit us a Hughes Directivo HDVR2 the my other spare drive was from a Phillips DSR 7000, with the exception of the faceplates and the service numbers the 2 units appear to be identical.


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> OK... I finally got around to trying this again. I used V 2.7. After everything ran, I had no telnet access. Angry IP found the TiVo at the correct IP address (192.168.1.200), the lights are on the adapter, but no luck with telnet. I did get a couple errors along the way...
> 
> This one popped up a few times:
> 
> 
> 
> Installing symlinks to keep hacks out of /var...
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]: y
> : No such file or directoryh
> /enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/gotomydvr_flag: Read-only file system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used the same IP address as I did when I first Zippered this drive in December.
Click to expand...

Bumped for the weekday crowd...


----------



## Captain 80s

Alright, I'm stuck.

Drive is Zippered no problem. Boots (and re-boots) just fine. Can go through guided setup and rec'v channels.

Input router IP, assign static IP. Router (linksys wrx54??) set to static. Assigned static to main computer (wired to router), wireless desktop in garage, wireless laptop. Can see them with angy IP, they all work perfect.

Get power light and link light on FA120 wired to router. No telnet. Does not show up on Angry IP.

I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've read this whole thread, the whole wiki page. I understand what I need to do, but I just can't find my Tivo IP. Re-Zippered many times trying differnt IP's and diff combinations. I see no errors through the Zipper process.

Waiting for my F/F null modem adaptor for my SA serial cable, but I don't have a problem pulling the drive (hell, I've done it so many times recently). I don't have the linux knowledge (yet) to know how to look for what IP the drive shows after Zippering.

One thing I do notice is that most everyone has 192.168.1.xxx as tivo or router, but mine are 192.168.100.xxx I can ping all of them including the router.

If I have to wait for serial cable, no problem, I just don't see what I'm doing wrong.

Thanks in advance for any insight.
Mike.


----------



## JWThiers

Captain 80s said:


> Alright, I'm stuck.
> 
> Drive is Zippered no problem. Boots (and re-boots) just fine. Can go through guided setup and rec'v channels.
> 
> Input router IP, assign static IP. Router (linksys wrx54??) set to static. Assigned static to main computer (wired to router), wireless desktop in garage, wireless laptop. Can see them with angy IP, they all work perfect.
> 
> Get power light and link light on FA120 wired to router. No telnet. Does not show up on Angry IP.
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've read this whole thread, the whole wiki page. I understand what I need to do, but I just can't find my Tivo IP. Re-Zippered many times trying differnt IP's and diff combinations. I see no errors through the Zipper process.
> 
> Waiting for my F/F null modem adaptor for my SA serial cable, but I don't have a problem pulling the drive (hell, I've done it so many times recently). I don't have the linux knowledge (yet) to know how to look for what IP the drive shows after Zippering.
> 
> One thing I do notice is that most everyone has 192.168.1.xxx as tivo or router, but mine are 192.168.100.xxx I can ping all of them including the router.
> 
> If I have to wait for serial cable, no problem, I just don't see what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.
> Mike.


Thats Odd. fa120's are rock solid. The IP range of 192.168.yyy.xxx are fine as long as all have the same yyy and different xxx. One thing is make sure that xxx is between 1 and 254 and unique. Serial does help with troubleshooting.


----------



## Captain 80s

JWThiers said:


> Thats Odd. fa120's are rock solid. The IP range of 192.168.yyy.xxx are fine as long as all have the same yyy and different xxx. One thing is make sure that xxx is between 1 and 254 and unique. Serial does help with troubleshooting.


IP is not in DHCP range and is unique. FA120 and the same cat5 work perfect when I use them for TTG with my S2 SA straight to my laptop.

Windows firewall and router firewall turned off.

Stumped.

Can I see what IP actually got assigned putting my drive back in my hacking computer?

Mike.


----------



## rbautch

rsuchowi said:


> Before I attempted to zipper my good unit, I got a HDVR2 unit to experiment on first. Having an spare 40GB drive from a previous upgrade, I figured that I would be safe just running an MFS backup on the existing drive before I started so that is what I did. I successfully zippered the drive and got everything to work. To be sure of the process I restored the MFS backup that I previously made, however upon re-installing and booting the box I seem to have lost the colors within the menus (the backround is black). No problem, I pulled out the spare drive and attempted to restore from that one. Turns out that the drives are different sizes and MFStools will not allow me to copy the drive.
> 
> I am unsure if the colors were lost at the first attempt at running zipper or whether they were lost during the MFS restore. I am assuming that it was the latter.
> 
> At any rate can someone confirm that zipper did not change the menu colors to black and can someone point me in the right direction to restore the menu colors. I am assuming that I could copy the proper files over if I could figure out which ones they are.
> 
> The experimental unit us a Hughes Directivo HDVR2 the my other spare drive was from a Phillips DSR 7000, with the exception of the faceplates and the service numbers the 2 units appear to be identical.


The Zipper doesn't mess with menu backgrounds. Clear backgrounds are a sign of using the improper switches with mfs_restore. I assume black backgrounds are too. Search for "clear backgrounds" in the upgrade forum for more discussion on this.


----------



## rbautch

PJO1966 said:


> OK... I finally got around to trying this again. I used V 2.7. After everything ran, I had no telnet access. Angry IP found the TiVo at the correct IP address (192.168.1.200), the lights are on the adapter, but no luck with telnet. I did get a couple errors along the way...
> 
> This one popped up a few times:
> Quote:
> Installing symlinks to keep hacks out of /var...
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> 
> Also:
> Quote:
> Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]: y
> : No such file or directoryh
> /enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/gotomydvr_flag: Read-only file system


 The errors don't have anything to do with your connection problem. What adapter do you have? You might try running version 2.8 of the Zipper which handles backported driver installation a little cleaner. If still no luck, check the usb.map file to make sure your driver is listed.


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> The errors don't have anything to do with your connection problem. What adapter do you have? You might try running version 2.8 of the Zipper which handles backported driver installation a little cleaner. If still no luck, check the usb.map file to make sure your driver is listed.


ASOHOUSB

I'll give 2.8 a try.


----------



## rbautch

Captain 80s said:


> Drive is Zippered no problem. Boots (and re-boots) just fine. Can go through guided setup and rec'v channels.
> 
> Input router IP, assign static IP. Router (linksys wrx54??) set to static. Assigned static to main computer (wired to router), wireless desktop in garage, wireless laptop. Can see them with angy IP, they all work perfect.
> 
> Get power light and link light on FA120 wired to router. No telnet. Does not show up on Angry IP.
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've read this whole thread, the whole wiki page. I understand what I need to do, but I just can't find my Tivo IP. Re-Zippered many times trying differnt IP's and diff combinations. I see no errors through the Zipper process.
> 
> Waiting for my F/F null modem adaptor for my SA serial cable, but I don't have a problem pulling the drive (hell, I've done it so many times recently). I don't have the linux knowledge (yet) to know how to look for what IP the drive shows after Zippering.
> 
> One thing I do notice is that most everyone has 192.168.1.xxx as tivo or router, but mine are 192.168.100.xxx I can ping all of them including the router.
> 
> If I have to wait for serial cable, no problem, I just don't see what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.
> Mike.


Can you ping the tivo from a dos prompt? Did your tivo reboot after the first time it booted? Pull the drive and check for a file called /hacks/mfs_network. If the network.tcl script ran properly it would have written you network params to that file. If it didn't, you need to run network.tcl again to set the network params. Also check to confirm dhclient was renamed to dhclient.disabled.


----------



## tsanga

PJO1966 said:


> Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]: y
> : No such file or directoryh
> /enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/gotomydvr_flag: Read-only file system


I got this too the first time I said yes to gotomydvr. I investigated it in /enhancements/start.sh and found an extra character in this section of the script: ^M or _M, something like that. Looks like a DOS carriage return or something like it. Remove it in joe or vi and you should be fine. Otherwise, if you have network access, you can always install the client from the website.


----------



## temp357

Is there a way to use an mfs backup image with zipper instead of the iso image? A few folks mentioned renaming the mfs backup as 000001 but won't this just install the new image without the hacked kernel?

Or is the only way to restore the mfs image and then hack it without an image? Trying to figure out how to get upgraded to 6.3b without having to spend another $20 for slicer or the new instant cake image. I bought my image in the December timeframe and the only support they are willing to give me is that the cd i bought already included the 6.3a slices.


----------



## JWThiers

Captain 80s said:


> IP is not in DHCP range and is unique. FA120 and the same cat5 work perfect when I use them for TTG with my S2 SA straight to my laptop.
> 
> Windows firewall and router firewall turned off.
> 
> Stumped.
> 
> Can I see what IP actually got assigned putting my drive back in my hacking computer?
> 
> Mike.


Use Rbautch instructions below but be sure to use the lba48 disk to boot from and not windows.


----------



## JWThiers

temp357 said:


> Is there a way to use an mfs backup image with zipper instead of the iso image? A few folks mentioned renaming the mfs backup as 000001 but won't this just install the new image without the hacked kernel?
> 
> Or is the only way to restore the mfs image and then hack it without an image? Trying to figure out how to get upgraded to 6.3b without having to spend another $20 for slicer or the new instant cake image. I bought my image in the December timeframe and the only support they are willing to give me is that the cd i bought already included the 6.3a slices.


I haven't tried it but I imagine that if you made a backup image called it 000001 (or whatever its called).

Then copy the IC CD to your hard drive replace the image they gave you with the one you just made. Made an iso image with your burning software called the same as your real IC iso. It would work.


----------



## NytOwl666

Hmmm. The only way would be if the PTV Instantcake brought it in. I downloaded it on 1/17/07. The 000001 image is dated 1/16/07.

Should I rm -rf /init/ptv_*; rm-rf /ptvupgrade; rm /test.conf BEFORE I run tweak? Do I need ANY of the PTV giblets since I'm using zipper? Looks like they have their own version of busybox too. What is /image_flag for?

Also, is there an easy way for me to build the kit so it drops in the latest tweak kit right away and also to have it install TWP 1.3.1 070205 instead of 1.3.0?

Looking at it, perhaps I should include my utilities in a folder that gets dropped in by zipper but then mv them out before tweak. Then perhaps I should fake out tweak to run tweak_uninstall first by doing a mkdir /enhancements before running tweak... then rm the TivoWebPlus tree and lay down 1.3.1 before I reboot?

Another question: is there an easy way to use a different DNS server?


Basically sounds like I need a pre-script to the script...

Thanks for the help


----------



## PJO1966

I just ran 2.8 and came up with the same problem I had earlier. I ran the Zipper on the drive, put it back in the TiVo and had no problem using telnet to run tweak.sh. It ran through everything with the same errors listed here. After rebooting, I no longer have telnet access. Angry IP finds the IP address with no problem.


----------



## rbautch

tsanga said:


> I got this too the first time I said yes to gotomydvr. I investigated it in /enhancements/start.sh and found an extra character in this section of the script: ^M or _M, something like that. Looks like a DOS carriage return or something like it. Remove it in joe or vi and you should be fine. Otherwise, if you have network access, you can always install the client from the website.


Ah ha. I'll fix it.


----------



## tsanga

Here it is, line 886:



> if [ "$gotomydvr" = "y" ]; then
> sh /enhancements/b_install.sh*M*
> echo "1" > /enhancements/gotomydvr_flag
> else


Thanks for the continuing support, Russ.


----------



## JWThiers

NytOwl666 said:


> Hmmm. The only way would be if the PTV Instantcake brought it in. I downloaded it on 1/17/07. The 000001 image is dated 1/16/07.
> 
> Should I rm -rf /init/ptv_*; rm-rf /ptvupgrade; rm /test.conf BEFORE I run tweak? Do I need ANY of the PTV giblets since I'm using zipper? Looks like they have their own version of busybox too. What is /image_flag for?
> 
> Also, is there an easy way for me to build the kit so it drops in the latest tweak kit right away and also to have it install TWP 1.3.1 070205 instead of 1.3.0?
> 
> Looking at it, perhaps I should include my utilities in a folder that gets dropped in by zipper but then mv them out before tweak. Then perhaps I should fake out tweak to run tweak_uninstall first by doing a mkdir /enhancements before running tweak... then rm the TivoWebPlus tree and lay down 1.3.1 before I reboot?
> 
> Another question: is there an easy way to use a different DNS server?
> 
> Basically sounds like I need a pre-script to the script...
> 
> Thanks for the help


Confused me for a second I thought you were replying to me  . Just a comment to make following what you are saying easier, Unless the person you are replying to is right above or real close, hit the quote button instead of fast reply. Saves everyone from having to scroll up most of the page to make sense of your comment.  :up:

I guess the HR10-250 installs are still a bit wonky, Almost glad I don't have one (I said ALMOST). Not sure about the rest but the TWP install is easy to upgrade to the latest just use the update feature on TWP works like a champ and takes all of about a minute including the restart of TWP. I think he doesn't use 1.3.1 because there are some customizations that he doesn't want to mess with every time a new version comes out. also to change the DNS server is easy after the installation using TWP, Just remount in Read/Write, go to the Net Config tab and make the change the remount in Read Only.

If you want an easy way to rezipper, why not just make a backup and then if you need to rezipper , just restore the image. There really is no reason to have to rezipper once you have it up and running. rerunning the enhancement script (twea.sh) may be a different story, but a full on zipper. No.


----------



## enliteneer

I have an SA 2.5, I didnt run the zipper since I had to hack the prom first.. but I ran the enhancement script.

I went through all the options (non express mode), and it completed without error.

So I commanded a reboot upon prompting, the new splash screen came up (unleashed!), but then after a little bit, it rebooted again without ever getting to the main menu. I let do it this several times before I pulled its plug. 

What could have gone wrong? Any suggestions how to go about fixing it?


----------



## enliteneer

UPdate:

I unplugged my usb network adapter, and it got the main screen. But as soon as I plug in the usb adapter, the screen freezes, and it reboots.

So it looks like allowing the script to install usb2 drivers was my mistake. If thats the case, the million dollar question is, how do I reinstall the old drivers?

I made a 3.5mm to db9 serial cable, but I get no bash... I guess its not enabled by default (I know I dont have anything in my author init file that enables it.. doh!)

So if I pull the drive, how would I go about re-installing the old drivers /lib/modules/backups-orig ? Are there any other (network?) changes I will need to undo?


----------



## NytOwl666

JWThiers said:


> Confused me for a second I thought you were replying to me  . Just a comment to make following what you are saying easier, Unless the person you are replying to is right above or real close, hit the quote button instead of fast reply. Saves everyone from having to scroll up most of the page to make sense of your comment.  :up:
> 
> I guess the HR10-250 installs are still a bit wonky, Almost glad I don't have one (I said ALMOST). Not sure about the rest but the TWP install is easy to upgrade to the latest just use the update feature on TWP works like a champ and takes all of about a minute including the restart of TWP. I think he doesn't use 1.3.1 because there are some customizations that he doesn't want to mess with every time a new version comes out. also to change the DNS server is easy after the installation using TWP, Just remount in Read/Write, go to the Net Config tab and make the change the remount in Read Only.
> 
> If you want an easy way to rezipper, why not just make a backup and then if you need to rezipper , just restore the image. There really is no reason to have to rezipper once you have it up and running. rerunning the enhancement script (twea.sh) may be a different story, but a full on zipper. No.


 

I get a little messed up on how this site works. Have had a hard time trying to tell when I'm starting a new subtopic, replying, or starting a new thread. That and the slowness perhaps mess me up. Sorry.

I use large drives. What I do is build an 80GB drive, get it basically working then use the MFSlive CD to copy/expand to a larger drive with a larger swap space. My goal is to get to a base drive that I then use to build the other boxes. Not there yet. Learning a lot though. Experience is what you get when you get what you don't expect... 

Thanks for the help


----------



## NytOwl666

NytOwl666 said:


> Should I rm -rf /init/ptv_*; rm-rf /ptvupgrade; rm /test.conf BEFORE I run tweak? Do I need ANY of the PTV giblets since I'm using zipper? Looks like they have their own version of busybox too. What is /image_flag for?
> 
> Then perhaps I should fake out tweak to run tweak_uninstall first by doing a mkdir /enhancements before running tweak... then rm the TivoWebPlus tree and lay down 1.3.1 before I reboot?


So, can I delete all things PTV and /init after the initial boot of the zipper image?

Any fallout from faking /enhancements and then using tweak_uninstall first to make sure I get the most recent script first time out?

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

NytOwl666 said:


> I use large drives. What I do is build an 80GB drive, get it basically working then use the MFSlive CD to copy/expand to a larger drive with a larger swap space. *My goal is to get to a base drive that I then use to build the other boxes. *Not there yet. Learning a lot though. Experience is what you get when you get what you don't expect...


emphasis added.

Sounds like you are using this to make units to sell on ebay or something.  I don't think that is a good idea. :down:


----------



## rbautch

NytOwl666 said:


> So, can I delete all things PTV and /init after the initial boot of the zipper image?
> 
> Any fallout from faking /enhancements and then using tweak_uninstall first to make sure I get the most recent script first time out?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can delete. No fallout from downloading the most recent version.


----------



## rbautch

enliteneer said:


> I have an SA 2.5, I didnt run the zipper since I had to hack the prom first.. but I ran the enhancement script.
> 
> I went through all the options (non express mode), and it completed without error.
> 
> So I commanded a reboot upon prompting, the new splash screen came up (unleashed!), but then after a little bit, it rebooted again without ever getting to the main menu. I let do it this several times before I pulled its plug.
> 
> What could have gone wrong? Any suggestions how to go about fixing it?


This is a common problem caused by incompatibility of stock tivo drivers with your kernel. You need to replace the drivers with Jamie's backports, and make sure your kernel has a null initrd. The Zipper will do both for you. I'm not officially supporting standalones, but it should work, and I'm interested in the feedback.


----------



## enliteneer

rbautch said:


> This is a common problem caused by incompatibility of stock tivo drivers with your kernel. You need to replace the drivers with Jamie's backports, and make sure your kernel has a null initrd. The Zipper will do both for you. I'm not officially supporting standalones, but it should work, and I'm interested in the feedback.


I thought the zipper makes it so that your tivo is hackable... I've already done a prom replace and a null initrd on it. Wont running the zipper (just to undo the driver) cause issues on an already hacked tivo??

Also, to execute the zipper dont you have to be telented (or serial bashed) to the tivo? Since, I cant plug in the usb network adatper (and since serial bash isnt enabled), I dont have many options except to pull the drive, right? Is there someway I can run the zipper that I am missing?

If not, and I have to pull the drive, how would I go about reinstalling the old drivers? Am I better off to just wipe the drive clean and start over with an instantcake image, and do the null initrd, and go from there?

Sorry, one last question, assuming I can either rollback the driver and no other network issues were caused (or I just start fresh with a new image), would it be safe to run the enhancement script again (this time of course saying 'No' to the update usb2 drivers) ?


----------



## rbautch

enliteneer said:


> I thought the zipper makes it so that your tivo is hackable... I've already done a prom replace and a null initrd on it. Wont running the zipper (just to undo the driver) cause issues on an already hacked tivo??
> 
> Also, to execute the zipper dont you have to be telented (or serial bashed) to the tivo? Since, I cant plug in the usb network adatper (and since serial bash isnt enabled), I dont have many options except to pull the drive, right? Is there someway I can run the zipper that I am missing?
> 
> If not, and I have to pull the drive, how would I go about reinstalling the old drivers? Am I better off to just wipe the drive clean and start over with an instantcake image, and do the null initrd, and go from there?
> 
> Sorry, one last question, assuming I can either rollback the driver and no other network issues were caused (or I just start fresh with a new image), would it be safe to run the enhancement script again (this time of course saying 'No' to the update usb2 drivers) ?


The Zipper runs while your drive is in the PC, and the enhancement script runs when it's back in the tivo. Either one will install backported drivers, but the normal process is to run the Zipper first and then the enhancement script. The Zipper will replace your kernel with a custom kernel with null initrd, so it won't hurt anything. If still no luck, then I suggest running the Zipper on a blank drive.


----------



## PJO1966

Another update:

In addition to losing telnet access after running the enhancement script and rebooting, I also no longer have access via the serial cable. I was unable to get any kind of bash prompt. The only time anything popped up was when I rebooted:


> ÂÎÇ ì6§ÿþÆB'3ÅLåk¢aHÅ#3ÅsX¦
> CýìcÃçÅ·rìù0ÎS¾þ[²ÀÞÄ9¶³óCãjÏãÂÊ*9äÂÒ9Z®£
> þû8)þX®D=Ç1Ì?ügdÃÈsÌvþúwÃÏÿÞÇçoùceO'g+ãkEÿ!ö!äÿ¤.1ÆÆÓþ!ûbOËÿÏÿÆ»÷ÏÏýó
> Úüç>Îÿç¿öÙÿóøÿ9óï÷<òþ!!¤Æþ!³kü!SÅÄ×g!ÓÎû1Ãó!Ô
> b²!wÿ9ÞÿGóïÃÅ*.ü!,råÿ!ºcü!Ï
> ó1Ãþ1ôÿqäãÄþ!Ì|!þCî¦9¤çÖüÖóÖößL$åý.?ç)ecÄëÿ.6Æ>A8ÆñÖçÇÿ{Ä#þæýfîÊ ¾ãÖ¶Xÿ×
> þòV;)>þ.ÿÖõÖöå½\ ã;þÇ[¦üã³$Öÿ.þÖöwóòøÇS÷jþÇ?6[ú
> cþmïßöã.ü§¿æ
> ¾ÛÈk¤#1Höß
> ÿ6>b^8)Þ½Ãø×gþïô!ÞþÏCî§©e%ÌÎáÄÿO~Îÿ¦îL·ïñ>!ÿHØ¤úS*ÇôOâ<îÇÆH¼ïvùïcþwÛâúÇ>¢ö6[
> kc?ì[Ï¾£òÆOÈßüïÍ
> Èþ&ú 1cÚOãæÿ3cÿ+)ÿÆxöHûÆHÃ>ïÛçÆçÎú;çWäv¦ÿ¥Þ)gûß)Äî
> 
> Æ¿U·ÎB1¤óí¼bß«B^MýÏÿóü6¼|Äòó?Ä¿[þ)÷Aþ_8DïæÆ1Îøaßý6ë,æoýæoøÆoþÖx/Áþæ
> âí¥Eþ7~icúææMÿ*.þ)¿6úæ
> /=²ÿãþZÆë¿6æJ!þB4Rÿ¤ïô··Ö
> üÿoe\í9óå;ú¡æþ´×DKö
> \Jnÿ_È/Áþ{ïâ;\J.ýÏÁþ&ÖúÎ¥þ


I'm on Com 1 and after seeing this mess I saw that I was not set to 115200 baud. Changing that did not make any difference.


----------



## cablemaker

OK I'm out of ideas... Tried the new zipper, installed great, have power to the new Directv wireless adapter, but no network connection. Tried buying a brand new drive, zippering it with instacake, but am having the same results. Any suggestions? I would like to use my original drive since it has all my recordings on it, but thought that it may have been the culprit, so tried a new drive with a new image. ** Kind of at my wits end **


----------



## NytOwl666

JWThiers said:


> Sounds like you are using this to make units to sell on ebay or something.  I don't think that is a good idea. :down:


No, just have a lot of D*TiVos in the house - (3 HD, 5 SD that need to go HD but HATE HATE HATE the NDS boxes). I use TiVos instead of regular boxes. The pause/rewind/instant replay feature is a must have in the house these days. Spoiled TiVoholics. Without the mods, TiVo ties up the phone too much. So hacking them to use the LAN and wirelss is much better and I can kinda watch what the kids are really watching...

And, yeah, I'm going to hate it if I have to give up TiVo.

Wish they'd come out with a receiver that doesn't have a hard drive but just has a 30 minute buffer in it... Patent Pending I'm sure...

Thanks for the tips. Off to burn the base drive again.

Peace


----------



## ForrestB

>>> OK I'm out of ideas... Tried the new zipper, installed great, have power to the new Directv wireless adapter, but no network connection.

The DirecTV wireless adapter isn't compatable with a zippered SD DirecTivo. You'll need to buy a Zippered supported wireless adapter - and they're all 802.11b models.


----------



## JWThiers

NytOwl666 said:


> No, just have a lot of D*TiVos in the house - (3 HD, 5 SD that need to go HD but HATE HATE HATE the NDS boxes). I use TiVos instead of regular boxes. The pause/rewind/instant replay feature is a must have in the house these days. Spoiled TiVoholics. Without the mods, TiVo ties up the phone too much. So hacking them to use the LAN and wirelss is much better and I can kinda watch what the kids are really watching...
> 
> And, yeah, I'm going to hate it if I have to give up TiVo.
> 
> Wish they'd come out with a receiver that doesn't have a hard drive but just has a 30 minute buffer in it... Patent Pending I'm sure...
> 
> Thanks for the tips. Off to burn the base drive again.
> 
> Peace


If thats the case and all you want to do is download the latest enhancement script what you could do is copy the tweak.sh call it something like mytweak.sh modify it to just download the latest and install it. Just make sure that you only use your modified script the first time and first time only to avoid other issues like installing directly over the old. If you want to get fancy you could probably put in a safeguard of some kind. I've actually thought about doing something like that for an update script to where it would go and install the mods I wanted.


----------



## craig5571

I have a samsung sir-4040r, with the zipper installed.. does anyone know if tivo.net works with it? it is from pipakin..

thanks


----------



## ttodd1

as I recall no. Uses T2G which does not work on DTivos


----------



## PJO1966

Since I lost both networking and serial bash, is my only option to reZipper with Instant Cake? I was hoping to avoid losing recordings, but I don't know of any other course of action. I know my network adapter is working because AngryIP sees the HD TiVo.


----------



## craig5571

ttodd1 said:


> as I recall no. Uses T2G which does not work on DTivos


tivo2go doesn't work on zippered dtivos either?


----------



## JWThiers

craig5571 said:


> tivo2go doesn't work on zippered dtivos either?


TTG does NOT work on DTivo's zippered or not. TTG requires a MAK (Media Access Key) which tivo provides to SA Tivo's not DTivo's. DTV does NOT provide MAK's


----------



## Da Goon

PJO1966 said:


> Since I lost both networking and serial bash, is my only option to reZipper with Instant Cake?


Of course not. Startup commands for serial bash and telnet are in your author file, and they are both native to the tivo, so you don't have to "install" anything other than a working author file.

Pull your drive, mount in pc with zipper or ptv boot disk and build a new author file.

Throw this in for telnet/serial

*#!/bin/bash
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/busybox:/enhancements
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
tivoftpd*

If your pc sees your tivos ip, then that will get your network access back.


----------



## toasty3

Long time lurker, first time poster (to this thread anyway)...  
I've been reading these threads awhile and experimented with the zipper install and tweaks. However, I'm unable to really network my Dtivos at the moment and I was wonder one thing I've never come across in my reading.... how do you remove the zipper entirely and get the DTivo drive back to "stock". 

One reason I ask is that because without the networking, the enhancements don't do much for me, and I'd like to stop getting the "Please Call" message everyday on a zippered, but un-enhanced DTivo.

Yes it was foolish to experiment until I was ready with the network, but I do those sort of things sometimes. Thanks if anyone can help!


----------



## PJO1966

Da Goon said:


> Of course not. Startup commands for serial bash and telnet are in your author file, and they are both native to the tivo, so you don't have to "install" anything other than a working author file.
> 
> Pull your drive, mount in pc with zipper or ptv boot disk and build a new author file.
> 
> Throw this in for telnet/serial
> 
> *#!/bin/bash
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/busybox:/enhancements
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> tivoftpd*
> 
> If your pc sees your tivos ip, then that will get your network access back.


I apologize for the noob question, but will those commands create a new author file or is this something I do after I create an author file? I just want to be sure I know what I'm doing before I pull the drive again. I've learned a lot, but I still have a long way to go.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## SteelersFan

PJO1966 said:


> I apologize for the noob question, but will those commands create a new author file or is this something I do after I create an author file? I just want to be sure I know what I'm doing before I pull the drive again. I've learned a lot, but I still have a long way to go.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.


Those commands should at the top of a hacked Tivo's author file. In fact Russ has included the beginnings of an author (rc.sysinit.author) file in the Zipper tools CD.

I have gotten some good info by reading Russ' scripts, especially start.sh.


----------



## Da Goon

> I apologize for the noob question, but will those commands create a new author file or is this something I do after I create an author file?


Not exactly. These are the commands that go _into_ your author file. Here's a few quick steps. You can use these (for the most part) any time arises you need to pull your drive for troubleshooting.

Connect your hard drive to your pc, the same way you did during the zipper process should be easiest, since you'll know where the hd and cdrom are located (hda, hdb, etc). I usually connect the hd as secondary master (hdc) and cdrom as primary slave (hdb).

Boot from the zipper or ptvboot disk and hit enter until you get the prompt. First you'll need to determine your root partition to determine where to mount the drive. (In these examples I'm using hdb and hdc to match my config above. Adjust as needed for your setup. All actual commands in bold.)

*bootpage -p /dev/hdc* - the output in my case is "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,15200" - it will either be hda4 or hda7 (this line will ALWAYS show hda, not hdb,etc. your drive is always hda when it's _inside_ the tivo)

then make a directory to mount the tivo drive.
*mkdir /tivo*

then mount the drive.
*mount /dev/hdb4 /tivo*
again, make sure you adjust this correctly for your setup. change hdb if needed, and use either 4 or 7 based on your bootpage output.

then if you *cd /tivo* then *ls* , you'll see the root directory of your tivo drive

go to the directory where your .author file needs to be.
*cd /tivo/etc/rc.d* then do ls again and you should see a few files, the first one should be "StageA_PreKickstart" if so, then you are in the right place.

let's make the author file
*vi /tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author*
You'll now be looking at your .author file. If it's all blank then you just created a new one. If there is any code showing now, then your author file is already there, it may have just gotten screwed up somewhere. Basically make sure that all of the code I listed in my post above is in this file. Before you can write anything to a file in vi, press "a" on your keyboard, then you enter the needed code.

When you're finished, press the esc key, then type *:wq* to save the changes and quit vi. Exited out now and back at the prompt, type *chmod 755 rc.sysinit.author* to make it executable.

Type *halt*, shut down your pc and put it back together, and if done correctly, that should restore telnet/serial/ftp functions.


----------



## rbautch

Running the Zipper will also put a fresh author file on your tivo without messing with recordings.


----------



## skinnyjm

I thought I knew alot, but I had a friend (that I zippered  ) ask, "How do I jump to the beginning of the buffer now?" (30 sec skip).
I don't know the answer. 
Sorry.


----------



## Lord Vader

If it's not a recording but just the live buffer, to jump to the beginning, press rewind (any speed), then while it's rewinding, press the 30-second skip button. This will take you to the beginning of the buffer. To get back, either switch tuners and back, or press FF and the 30-second skip.


----------



## dswallow

skinnyjm said:


> I thought I knew alot, but I had a friend (that I zippered  ) ask, "How do I jump to the beginning of the buffer now?" (30 sec skip).
> I don't know the answer.
> Sorry.


If you start a FF or REW operation, the advance and replay buttons revert to their "normal" mode of operation until it's playing at normal speed again.


----------



## skinnyjm

Thank you both, I tried it and will refer her to your posts.


----------



## JWThiers

Da Goon said:


> Not exactly. These are the commands that go _into_ your author file. Here's a few quick steps. You can use these (for the most part) any time arises you need to pull your drive for troubleshooting.
> 
> Connect your hard drive to your pc, the same way you did during the zipper process should be easiest, since you'll know where the hd and cdrom are located (hda, hdb, etc). I usually connect the hd as secondary master (hdc) and cdrom as primary slave (hdb).
> 
> Boot from the zipper or ptvboot disk and hit enter until you get the prompt. First you'll need to determine your root partition to determine where to mount the drive. (In these examples I'm using hdb and hdc to match my config above. Adjust as needed for your setup. All actual commands in bold.)
> 
> *bootpage -p /dev/hdc* - the output in my case is "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,15200" - it will either be hda4 or hda7
> 
> then make a directory to mount the tivo drive.
> *mkdir /tivo*
> 
> then mount the drive.
> *mount /dev/hdb4 /tivo*
> again, make sure you adjust this correctly for your setup.
> 
> then if you *cd /tivo* then *ls* , you'll see the root directory of your tivo drive
> 
> go to the directory where your .author file needs to be.
> *cd /tivo/etc/rc.d* then do ls again and you should see a few files, the first one should be "StageA_PreKickstart" if so, then you are in the right place.
> 
> let's make the author file
> *vi /tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author*
> You'll now be looking at your .author file. If it's all blank then you just created a new one. If there is any code showing now, then your author file is already there, it may have just gotten screwed up somewhere. Basically make sure that all of the code I listed in my post above is in this file. Before you can write anything to a file in vi, press "a" on your keyboard, then you enter the needed code.
> When you're finished, press the esc key, then type *:wq* to save the changes and quit vi. Exited out now and back at the prompt, type *chmod 755 rc.sysinit.author* to make it executable.
> Type *halt*, shut down your pc and put it back together, and if done correctly, that should restore telnet/serial/ftp functions.


Good Post Goon. I hope you don't mind but I want to link to this post from the wiki for directions on how to mount the tivo drive to troubleshoot outside of the tivo.


----------



## PJO1966

Da Goon said:


> Not exactly. These are the commands that go _into_ your author file. Here's a few quick steps. You can use these (for the most part) any time arises you need to pull your drive for troubleshooting.
> 
> Connect your hard drive to your pc, the same way you did during the zipper process should be easiest, since you'll know where the hd and cdrom are located (hda, hdb, etc). I usually connect the hd as secondary master (hdc) and cdrom as primary slave (hdb).
> 
> Boot from the zipper or ptvboot disk and hit enter until you get the prompt. First you'll need to determine your root partition to determine where to mount the drive. (In these examples I'm using hdb and hdc to match my config above. Adjust as needed for your setup. All actual commands in bold.)
> 
> *bootpage -p /dev/hdc* - the output in my case is "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,15200" - it will either be hda4 or hda7
> 
> then make a directory to mount the tivo drive.
> *mkdir /tivo*
> 
> then mount the drive.
> *mount /dev/hdb4 /tivo*
> again, make sure you adjust this correctly for your setup.
> 
> then if you *cd /tivo* then *ls* , you'll see the root directory of your tivo drive
> 
> go to the directory where your .author file needs to be.
> *cd /tivo/etc/rc.d* then do ls again and you should see a few files, the first one should be "StageA_PreKickstart" if so, then you are in the right place.
> 
> let's make the author file
> *vi /tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author*
> You'll now be looking at your .author file. If it's all blank then you just created a new one. If there is any code showing now, then your author file is already there, it may have just gotten screwed up somewhere. Basically make sure that all of the code I listed in my post above is in this file. Before you can write anything to a file in vi, press "a" on your keyboard, then you enter the needed code.
> When you're finished, press the esc key, then type *:wq* to save the changes and quit vi. Exited out now and back at the prompt, type *chmod 755 rc.sysinit.author* to make it executable.
> Type *halt*, shut down your pc and put it back together, and if done correctly, that should restore telnet/serial/ftp functions.


Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. :up:


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> Running the Zipper will also put a fresh author file on your tivo without messing with recordings.


This problem arose after I ran the Zipper. I put the drive in my computer, ran Zipper, then put it in my TiVo. I had a network connection and ran the script. When I rebooted both Networking and Serial were gone. I ran the Zipper again and had the exact same results... after Zipper the Network worked again until I rebooted.


----------



## Da Goon

JWThiers said:


> I hope you don't mind but I want to link to this post from the wiki for directions on how to mount the tivo drive to troubleshoot outside of the tivo.


Go for it.


----------



## Da Goon

PJO1966 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. :up:


No problem. I figured I'd try to be useful on my lunch break for once.


----------



## enliteneer

rbautch said:


> This is a common problem caused by incompatibility of stock tivo drivers with your kernel. You need to replace the drivers with Jamie's backports, and make sure your kernel has a null initrd. The Zipper will do both for you. I'm not officially supporting standalones, but it should work, and I'm interested in the feedback.


Didnt install the network perf tools, nor the usb2 driver, but I said yes to all other enhancement prompts. Good news is that my tivo isnt constantly rebooting like it did before... Ive still got telent and ftp, and my tivo can still make its calls (via network).

The issues Im seeing though:

1) Serial bash doesnt work. I have /bin/bash /dev/ttyS2& in my author init file and (9600, N, 8, 1) settings on my pc terminal.

2) I can pullup a webpage* on the TWP (port 80), but its not the page that I would expect.. it doesnt have any of the options for manual record, backup, user interface, theme, etc.

*Congratulations! 
Youve successfully connected your TiVo® box to your home network, enabling a number of exciting new Home Media features:

3) Tivoserver does not run and complains that its unable to load videos:

In cygwin...
$ ./tivoserver
dirs: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data, C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data/.tivoserver, C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data/.tivoserver/cacheTivoserver 0.4.4-a4(cygwin)
AVI2!
** Loading Local Shows From 'C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data/video' **
Warning: Problem stat'ing shows directory 'C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data/video' (in recursiveLoadShows)
Will be unable to load shows from this directory
Deleting AVI2---
Deleted AVI2

4) gotomydvr.com does not see the tivo.
If I try manually starting the client (although, isnt it supposed to start automatically), I get:

bash: /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: No such file or directory
[1] 798
[1]+ Exit 127 /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr

5) ccxstream. I updated ccxstream with the one from tivox 1.5, I copied over tivox to the xbox's xbmc script folder but when it runs, it hangs when retrieving channel guide/now showing/ etc.

Also, does the enhancment script prevent tivo from future software updates (i.e. undoing enhancement/initrd hacks)?


----------



## Da Goon

For serial bash try setting your terminal speed to 115200 and updating your bootpage accordingly. For tivoserver, try editing your settings.cfg file in C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data/.tivoserver to point to a different directory and move your videos there. That folder never worked for me. I just use C:\Videos. Make sure to open it in a 'nix friendly editor like ultraedit or WinVi32.


----------



## msu72

Please excuse me if this has been covered. I searched and didn't find anything very conclusive. 
Does anyone know if zippered Series 2 units have any problems associated with the Daylight Saving Time changes?
Thanks


----------



## MungoJerrie

enliteneer said:


> 1) Serial bash doesnt work. I have /bin/bash /dev/ttyS2& in my author init file and (9600, N, 8, 1) settings on my pc terminal.


First of all serial is on S1 on the 540 so you need:


Code:


/bin/bash --login </dev/ttyS1 >/dev/ttyS1&

As well as "console=1,115200" in the bootpage params.


> 2) I can pullup a webpage* on the TWP (port 80), but its not the page that I would expect.. it doesnt have any of the options for manual record, backup, user interface, theme, etc.
> 
> *Congratulations!
> Youve successfully connected your TiVo® box to your home network, enabling a number of exciting new Home Media features:


Tivo has a built-in web server running on port 80 - change tivowebplus in the config file to point to another port like 8080.


> Also, does the enhancment script prevent tivo from future software updates (i.e. undoing enhancement/initrd hacks)?


Check your bootpage with 'bootpage -p'
It should return something like:


Code:
 

root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false

Root will either be hda4 or hda7. The 'upgradesoftware' arg will prevent automatic upgrades in the future. You write new bootpage arguments with:


Code:


bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda


----------



## Lord Vader

msu72 said:


> Please excuse me if this has been covered. I searched and didn't find anything very conclusive.
> Does anyone know if zippered Series 2 units have any problems associated with the Daylight Saving Time changes?
> Thanks


DST settings are sent via the satellite datastream. There is no need to worry.


----------



## Captain 80s

rbautch said:


> Can you ping the tivo from a dos prompt? Did your tivo reboot after the first time it booted? Pull the drive and check for a file called /hacks/mfs_network. If the network.tcl script ran properly it would have written you network params to that file. If it didn't, you need to run network.tcl again to set the network params. Also check to confirm dhclient was renamed to dhclient.disabled.


Zipper runs fine. Unit reboots as expected. Cannot ping from dos. Angry IP does not find it.

I have the drive in the computer and I can navigate to the hacks directory. Here's where my lack of linux knowledge becomes apparent. I don't know how to verify that file is there. "cat network.tcl" I can't see it all and "less network.tcl" doesn't seem to be recognized.

I have no idea how to "run" network.tcl again.

A little help?

Again, I have read this whole thread and the zipper wiki. I have never used linux before this but I am trying to learn. I think my wife is concerned about how much time I spend at this, but it's fun learning something new. Frustrating at times, but fun.

Mike.


----------



## enliteneer

MungoJerrie said:


> First of all serial is on S1 on the 540 so you need:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /bin/bash --login </dev/ttyS1 >/dev/ttyS1&
> 
> As well as "console=1,115200" in the bootpage params.
> Tivo has a built-in web server running on port 80 - change tivowebplus in the config file to point to another port like 8080.Check your bootpage with 'bootpage -p'
> It should return something like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> 
> Root will either be hda4 or hda7. The 'upgradesoftware' arg will prevent automatic upgrades in the future. You write new bootpage arguments with:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda


Thanks, I made the changes to the twp config file, and to the rc.sysinit.author file (for the ttys1 change).

I also telneted and wrote out


Code:


bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda

. It returned that it took.

I restarted the twp but I wasnt able to connect to the new port, so I rebooted.

Unfortunately, the ORIGINAL 'almost there' image came up!! The hacked 'unleashed' is gone, and the tivo now constantly reboots.

I cant imagine the changes in the rc.sysinit.author or the tivoweb.cfg file could have this.. darn it, I didnt do the 'bootpage -p' first, instead I just wrote it out. Could that have caused the crash?

I made an image with mfstools just yesterday so minus the rc.author and the tivoweb.cfg changes *hopefully* getting back up wont be such a big deal. I wonder if the the wishlist/seasonpass changes also saved with the mfstool??


----------



## MungoJerrie

Captain 80s said:


> I don't know how to verify that file is there.





Code:


ls

'ls' the linux command for list is comparable to the 'dir' dos command.


> I have no idea how to "run" network.tcl again.





Code:


./network.tcl

or


Code:


tivosh network.tcl


----------



## MungoJerrie

enliteneer said:


> I cant imagine the changes in the rc.sysinit.author or the tivoweb.cfg file could have this.. darn it, I didnt do the 'bootpage -p' first, instead I just wrote it out. Could that have caused the crash?


Unlikely the rc.sysinit.author or tivoweb.cfg changes broke anything. You probably wrote the wrong root, that's why you have to verify first. You'll need to pull the drive then just rewrite the bootpage again.


Code:


bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false" -C /dev/hdX

Where 'X' is the drive letter position in your PC's IDE chain (i.e., secondary master would be /dev/hdc). Also, note the addition of the '-C' which is necessary to write changes when the drive is in your PC as opposed to "live" on the tivo.


----------



## rbautch

MungoJerrie said:


> First of all serial is on S1 on the 540 so you need:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /bin/bash --login </dev/ttyS1 >/dev/ttyS1&
> 
> As well as "console=1,115200" in the bootpage params.
> Tivo has a built-in web server running on port 80 - change tivowebplus in the config file to point to another port like 8080.Check your bootpage with 'bootpage -p'
> It should return something like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> 
> Root will either be hda4 or hda7. The 'upgradesoftware' arg will prevent automatic upgrades in the future. You write new bootpage arguments with:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda


FYI, the Zipper uses S1 in your bootpage parameters, which looks like the following:


Code:


root=/dev/hda$root dsscon=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false

Also note that for serial bash to work on 540 tivos, you need to insmod a driver called bcm7315tty.o, and you need to modify a file called rc.Sequence_050.SetupCoreEnvironement.sh. These are both done by the Zipper. Also note that for 540 tivos, the Zipper invokes serial bash from /test.conf, not the author file.


----------



## Captain 80s

MungoJerrie said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> ls
> 
> 'ls' the linux command for list is comparable to the 'dir' dos command.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./network.tcl
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh network.tcl


OK, I'm feeling dumber every minute.

cd /tivo/hacks
ls

I don't see a file mfs_network.

And from what prompt do I run network.tcl ?

./network.tcl or tivosh network.tcl 
Which one ? And where?

I am sorry. I know it's frustrating walking somebody through something that is so basic to alot of you. I just have squat for linux knowldge.

Damn


----------



## enliteneer

MungoJerrie said:


> Unlikely the rc.sysinit.author or tivoweb.cfg changes broke anything. You probably wrote the wrong root, that's why you have to verify first. You'll need to pull the drive then just rewrite the bootpage again.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=1,115200 upgradesoftware=false" -C /dev/hdX
> 
> Where 'X' is the drive letter position in your PC's IDE chain (i.e., secondary master would be /dev/hdc). Also, note the addition of the '-C' which is necessary to write changes when the drive is in your PC as opposed to "live" on the tivo.


Thanks, serial and twp are up!

Sure enough, my tivo was running on hda7, so my original bootpage (on hda4) killed it! I did an mfsrestore, made the changes to the rc and twp files, and did the bootpage with hda7, made another mfsbackup of this new image and everything went smoothly!

BTW, in the future, can one of these backup files be restored onto a new (unformatted) drive, or does it need to be instantcaked or formatted in some way before running mfsrestore??



> Also note that for serial bash to work on 540 tivos, you need to insmod a driver called bcm7315tty.o, and you need to modify a file called rc.Sequence_050.SetupCoreEnvironement.sh. These are both done by the Zipper. Also note that for 540 tivos, the Zipper invokes serial bash from /test.conf, not the author file.


I only ran the enhancement script, not the zipper, and didnt do anything other than the rc and bootpage change on my 540 and serial is working. I did let tivo update to the 8.1 software originally though.

BTW, Im still trying to get ccxstream and tivoserver working... is there perhaps another way (program) that allows you to stream content off your tivo and onto the net??


----------



## Captain 80s

Captain 80s said:


> OK, I'm feeling dumber every minute.
> 
> cd /tivo/hacks
> ls
> 
> I don't see a file mfs_network.
> 
> And from what prompt do I run network.tcl ?
> 
> ./network.tcl or tivosh network.tcl
> Which one ? And where?
> 
> I am sorry. I know it's frustrating walking somebody through something that is so basic to alot of you. I just have squat for linux knowldge.
> 
> Damn


Somebody take a chance on me? I'm damn close.


----------



## luder

Captain 80s said:


> Somebody take a chance on me? I'm damn close.


The issue has nothing to do with knowing linux at all it's knowing your home network
after you get to know your home network re zipper and you will be good

Remember grass hopper be the network


----------



## Captain 80s

luder said:


> The issue has nothing to do with knowing linux at all it's knowing your home network
> after you get to know your home network re zipper and you will be good
> 
> Remember grass hopper be the network


Re-Zippered a dozen times. I know how my router is setup. I can assign IP's no problem to my three other computers. Static and DHCP. Have no problem using my FA120 for TTG with my SA.

Unit reboots as it's suppose to. Get power and link light on adaptor. No telnet, no ping. Nothing found with Angry IP. Tried re-burning zipper cd with 4 different utilities. They all work fine, no errors, and report success. Unit will work just fine and reports all the space on my new hard drive.

I just don't think my network parameters are being set on the tivo drive (or not set properly). That is when my linux shortcomings come into play. I can put my drive back into the computer a navigate to the hacks directory, but from there I can't figure out how to run network.tcl or where exactly to find what the parameters were set at.


----------



## PJO1966

Da Goon said:


> Not exactly. These are the commands that go _into_ your author file. Here's a few quick steps. <snip>


Victory! (sort of).

I got telnet access back. It seems that TivoWebPlus isn't working but I should be able to dig up the answer for that one. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Da Goon

Glad you got it working. No reason to wipe out hours of recordings unless you HAVE to. Just remember though, I posted a very basic author file that only starts telnet/serial bash/ftp. Any other hacks will have to be started up on their own. If you still have your aliases set (rw, ro, etc) then type twp at bash and it should startup.


----------



## PJO1966

Da Goon said:


> Glad you got it working. No reason to wipe out hours of recordings unless you HAVE to. Just remember though, I posted a very basic author file that only starts telnet/serial bash/ftp. Any other hacks will have to be started up on their own. If you still have your aliases set (rw, ro, etc) then type twp at bash and it should startup.


The author file still existed, so I just added the lines you listed. Entering twp at bash doesn't work.


----------



## MungoJerrie

rbautch said:


> Also note that for serial bash to work on 540 tivos, you need to insmod a driver called bcm7315tty.o, and you need to modify a file called rc.Sequence_050.SetupCoreEnvironement.sh.


FWIW I never have had to do this on a 540 running 7.x/8.x software. Although I have read the post re: bcm7315tty.o, it appeared to me this was because ADH was intercepting the boot process for serial bash prior to exec'ing the 'rc.sysinit.real'. Either that or more modern software versions do not require the insmod of that particular module? The one thing I have had to do on my 540 to keep serial bash output 'sane' is:


Code:


stty 115200 sane < /dev/ttyS1

I put that before the serial bash line and it keeps everything straight.


----------



## tsanga

Captain 80s said:


> Re-Zippered a dozen times. I know how my router is setup. I can assign IP's no problem to my three other computers. Static and DHCP. Have no problem using my FA120 for TTG with my SA.
> 
> Unit reboots as it's suppose to. Get power and link light on adaptor. No telnet, no ping. Nothing found with Angry IP. Tried re-burning zipper cd with 4 different utilities. They all work fine, no errors, and report success. Unit will work just fine and reports all the space on my new hard drive.
> 
> I just don't think my network parameters are being set on the tivo drive (or not set properly). That is when my linux shortcomings come into play. I can put my drive back into the computer a navigate to the hacks directory, but from there I can't figure out how to run network.tcl or where exactly to find what the parameters were set at.


Are you running network.tcl using a serial cable?

Which version of Zipper are you using? A recent version (2.6?) had trouble writing a network settings file to /enhancements before the directory was created by tweak.sh. The new version (>2.7) writes the file to /hacks so that network settings can be properly set in MFS.


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> The author file still existed, so I just added the lines you listed. Entering twp at bash doesn't work.


Update: I just checked the author file, and starting TivoWebPlus was in there. Also, when I try to run tivoweb through telnet, nothing happens.



> #############################################
> # starting netserver to receive netperf requests
> /enhancements/netserver
> 
> #############################################
> # starting NCID CallerID
> touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &
> 
> #############################################
> # starting EndPadPlus
> tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 2 2 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &
> 
> #############################################
> # starting Tivowebplus
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb
> 
> #############################################
> # start crond after waiting 30 seconds
> sleep 30
> /busybox/crond
> #############################################
> # telnet / serial
> #!/bin/bash
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/busybox:/enhancements
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> tivoftpd


----------



## rbautch

This stuff needs to be at the top of your author file, not the bottom. 


Code:


#!/bin/bash
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/busybox:/enhancements
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
tivoftpd


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> This stuff needs to be at the top of your author file, not the bottom.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/busybox:/enhancements
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> tivoftpd


Just so I understand what I'm doing and why, will moving this to the top solve my TivoWebPlus issue?


----------



## rbautch

maybe...


----------



## pagroark

Am new to this so bear with me. I'd like to use my old directv r10 tivo with my new dishnetwork satellite. How do I remove directV'S settings for the tivo to get it to work with DIsh??


----------



## Da Goon

pagroark said:


> Am new to this so bear with me. I'd like to use my old directv r10 tivo with my new dishnetwork satellite. How do I remove directV'S settings for the tivo to get it to work with DIsh??


You can't. You would need a standalone tivo.


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> maybe...


nope.


----------



## adrianblakey

I ran zipper on a 240080 with a 8.1-01-2-140 software version.

The script runs and reports an unrecognized version. After the upgrade it is not possible to change the channel on a Motorola Cable box using the serial interface.


----------



## rbautch

adrianblakey said:


> I ran zipper on a 240080 with a 8.1-01-2-140 software version.
> 
> The script runs and reports an unrecognized version. After the upgrade it is not possible to change the channel on a Motorola Cable box using the serial interface.


What did you enter for your service number prefix? It reports an unrecognized service number than the script halts immediately and makes no changes.


----------



## enliteneer

Just for s&giggles, I ran ciphercheck on my 'enhanced' tivo, and I was surprised to see that encryption is still on! 

I thought the enhancement script removes that or is that done by the zipper? Since all the other hacks have already been applied, is there a semi-low risk way of disabling the encryption at this point (Im running an SA 2.5, sw v8.1?

Also, I've ftpd over vserver (chmod 755) into a path folder, and made sure my author init file calls it (vserver &) and that the author file has the line: MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10 , and the twp config file has TyShowLinks = 1, but when I go to the TWP page it does not show the View link. What could be the problem?


----------



## ForrestB

I have a suggestion - can all discussions about running the Zipper on unsupported hardware (standalone Tivo's) be moved to a different topic?

I understand that rbautch wants to support standalone Tivo's also - but this discussion sounds more like pre-Alpha development and not support for a released product that has worked well for hundreds/thousands of users.


----------



## dlmcmurr

rbautch said:


> Indeed. I replaced the busybox version of ps with the full-featured GNU model. The busybox version didn't support any options. Think I'll add an alias in the standard Zipper distribution as you suggested. Thanks for the tip.


Russ,

When I used your Zipper on my third unit about a month ago, I noticed that hostname is no longer included in busybox. I had used it on the other two to name my boxes so it showed up on TWP 1.3.1 under the version number. Any simple way of accomplishing this without the hostname command?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Mr_Bester

Over the last few days, either 1 or both tuners start breaking up. If I switch to the other tuner, I still have part of the first tuners show on the picture and the sound from the 2nd tuners show, with some of the 2nd tuners show mixing in(pixellated) with the tuner 1 picture.

This started a couple of days ago. The only thing I did differently was starting mfs_ftp in rc.sysinit.author. Then I removed the entry to start mfs_ftp and the problem persists. 

Does this sound like the hard drive is dying? All of my recorded shows play just fine.

Is one or both of the tuners dying? It happens on live tv and buffered.

Is there something else I could have screwed up?

In my searches, it sounds like a dying HD, but I have only seen this in a couple of threads, and they aren't specifically the same problems I am having...

All of this on a Zippered HR10-250 with 6.3b...

Thanks
Dug


----------



## Lord Vader

It sure sounds like a dying HD. How old is the drive? Is it the original stock one or one you bought to replace the stock drive?


----------



## Mr_Bester

I bought the unit from craigslist this past summer, so I assume it is the stock drive. There were no tweaks before I started screwing with it. I do have a backup of the original image, but I know it's best to work on a fresh drive. I should have just done that to begin with....

Thanks, I'll have to see who has good pricing on harddrives and try a ddrescue....

thanks again
Dug


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> This stuff needs to be at the top of your author file, not the bottom.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/busybox:/enhancements
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> tivoftpd


Since that didn't work, are there any other options besides deleting my TivoWebPlus folder and reinstalling it?


----------



## rbautch

dlmcmurr said:


> Russ,
> 
> When I used your Zipper on my third unit about a month ago, I noticed that hostname is no longer included in busybox. I had used it on the other two to name my boxes so it showed up on TWP 1.3.1 under the version number. Any simple way of accomplishing this without the hostname command?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Just an oversight on my part. I'll recompile busybox with hostname included. Look for the update in the tivo utilities thread in my sig.


----------



## rbautch

PJO1966 said:


> Since that didn't work, are there any other options besides deleting my TivoWebPlus folder and reinstalling it?


If everything else is working, I suggest asking for help in a new thread. What happens when you try to start TWP manually, like with


Code:


/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> If everything else is working, I suggest asking for help in a new thread. What happens when you try to start TWP manually, like with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console


No such file. I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## Captain 80s

tsanga said:


> Are you running network.tcl using a serial cable?
> 
> Which version of Zipper are you using? A recent version (2.6?) had trouble writing a network settings file to /enhancements before the directory was created by tweak.sh. The new version (>2.7) writes the file to /hacks so that network settings can be properly set in MFS.


Success!

Zipper 2.8 made the difference. Had problems with 2.6 and 2.7

Telneted not expecting anything again. Wait! Is that a bash?! 
Promptly did a little Zipper dance.

Thank you to everybody that prodded me along!
Cheers!
Mike.


----------



## Cure

The conventional wisdom back in the pre-6.3 days was no MRV on the HR10-250. Now that we can zip the HR10 and patch tivoapp, has anyone gotten it to work?

I dragged my beautifully zippered old HDVR2 out of the closet and plugged it in to see if it will MRV with the HR10. The HDVR2 shows up on the NPL of the HR10, but when I select it, I get the the same NPL as on the HR10, with dead links (they just "bonk.") HR10 so far does not show up on the NPL of the HDVR2.

Any thoughts? Thanks again to Gunny, Russ and everyone.


----------



## Da Goon

No MRV for hdtivos.


----------



## rbautch

Cure said:


> The conventional wisdom back in the pre-6.3 days was no MRV on the HR10-250. Now that we can zip the HR10 and patch tivoapp, has anyone gotten it to work?
> 
> I dragged my beautifully zippered old HDVR2 out of the closet and plugged it in to see if it will MRV with the HR10. The HDVR2 shows up on the NPL of the HR10, but when I select it, I get the the same NPL as on the HR10, with dead links (they just "bonk.") HR10 so far does not show up on the NPL of the HDVR2.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks again to Gunny, Russ and everyone.


Search for a tool called movieloader on DDB. It's very close to MRV, but you cant watch a show until it finishes transfering. It uses mfs_ftp instead of the mrv code.


----------



## Quank

Great resource guys! I've hacked 5 or 6 DirecTivos in my day and this was the most painless and resulted in the most powerful setup too!

I got teased when asked if I wanted to save my Season Passes and Recordings only to find out that obviously I was only backing up the blank SP and recordings from my InstantCake image! oh well.

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## digarcia

Created Zipper boot cd per instructions on "The Zipper" site. The cd boots and I mount the CD, but when it asks me to enter the HDD is located. I have typed "hdb", "hdc", "hdd", "hde", "hdf" and I get squat. 

I only have the CD and the HDD drive connected to motherboard so no floppy or seconday IDE devices, just CD as Master and HDD as slave. The bios sees the CD and HDD as master and slave respectively. And typing in the location is not working. ANy help here would be appreciated.

I am doing this on an existing HDVR2 hard drive. If this works i will do my 2nd HDRV2 and my HR10-250. So i didn't download the respective images.

Thanks all.


----------



## digarcia

Ok, the drive location wasn't the problem. I was giving the wrong answer the question. THe setup was asking for the 3 digit service number. Which i figured is on the back of the unit. 

Typed in the correct hdb location and we off to the races.


----------



## CopyCat

with 6.3c in the stream (my HR10-250 has it) can we just use the slicer to go from 3.1.5f and then zipper the drive as usual ?


----------



## PJO1966

Since I zippered a few days ago, Fake Call is no longer working.


----------



## aprest

PJO1966 said:


> Since I zippered a few days ago, Fake Call is no longer working.


I had similar problems with Zipper 2.8 and after reading about crond and getting advice from this thread and other threads including "Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3" I found that the following approach worked (note that this is for an HR10-250).

Fixing crond/fakecall on an HR10-250 after Zippering (might need to run rw at bash to allow the changes):

1) run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to ensure that the symlinks in var are rebuilt

2) run PS from bash, write down the number (XXX) beside busybox/crond and then run kill XXX (note if you can't find crond or busybox/crond then crond is not working and fakecall will not run)

3) enter the following commands at bash:

echo 'root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh' > /etc/passwd
echo 'root:x:0: ' > /etc/group

Check the /etc/passwd and /etc/group to confirm the changes.

4) make the following change in fakecall.tcl:

from: dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7
to: try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { }

5) at bash run busybox/crond & then run PS from bash to make sure busybox/crond is running

6) make drive ro

7) run fakecal.tcl from bash and check System Information for change

8) check root in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/ to make sure fakecall.tcl is shown

9) make sure that fakecall.tcl is shown in rc.sysinit.author and busybox is in the root as is crond

10) make the following change in root so that running fakecall.tcl gets recorded in cronlog-main:

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall ran" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

10) check cron.test.out and cronlog-main in /var/log to see what is running


----------



## PJO1966

I added Fake Call to my author file and rebooted. That worked.


----------



## cmd

Captain 80s said:


> Success!
> 
> Zipper 2.8 made the difference. Had problems with 2.6 and 2.7
> 
> Telneted not expecting anything again. Wait! Is that a bash?!
> Promptly did a little Zipper dance.
> 
> Thank you to everybody that prodded me along!
> Cheers!
> Mike.


Shoot, I was really hoping you were having the same problem I appear to be, but I guess not.

The most obvious problem I'm having is that after a clean install of everything as followed verbatim from the zipper instructions, my dtivo (samsung sir4040) isn't doing the auto reboot the first time. So I'm not getting my network settings set up.

I'm comfortable in linux, so I actually booted up my pc with the zipper disc, mounted the new drive and poked around to see if I could figure out what was going on. It looks like the scripts ran properly to get all the hacks on to my tivo drive. The author file was there and had the lines looking for the firstboot flag and setting the network info. This is a drive that has been booted in the tivo since zippering and the firstboot flag is still there. Can anyone suggest a reason for that? If the author file is the only place where it tests for and/or removes the firstboot flag, then it appears it's not being run. This is the point where I got totally stuck.

I checked my zipper version and it says it's 2.8. I'm using the bought and paid for boot disc and os image, so everything is as clean as it can be. All files should be the most recent as I downloaded everything right before I started working on it.

The one part of this whole discussion I don't understand at all is how to use a serial cable to talk to the tivo. I've got one of those, and if it would help, I can use it. Can somebody point me something that tells me what to do with it? My google-fu is clearly failing me.

Last question: I've booted up the disc that has been zippered and the program guide looks different. It looks more like the directv guide and less like the tivo guide I'm used to and like better. Is there a way with the new disc image to go back to the other style of guide data?

If you've made it this far, thanks! I hope somebody has some insight for me and that I've just missed something obvious.


----------



## rbautch

cmd said:


> Shoot, I was really hoping you were having the same problem I appear to be, but I guess not.
> 
> The most obvious problem I'm having is that after a clean install of everything as followed verbatim from the zipper instructions, my dtivo (samsung sir4040) isn't doing the auto reboot the first time. So I'm not getting my network settings set up.
> 
> I'm comfortable in linux, so I actually booted up my pc with the zipper disc, mounted the new drive and poked around to see if I could figure out what was going on. It looks like the scripts ran properly to get all the hacks on to my tivo drive. The author file was there and had the lines looking for the firstboot flag and setting the network info. This is a drive that has been booted in the tivo since zippering and the firstboot flag is still there. Can anyone suggest a reason for that? If the author file is the only place where it tests for and/or removes the firstboot flag, then it appears it's not being run. This is the point where I got totally stuck.
> 
> I checked my zipper version and it says it's 2.8. I'm using the bought and paid for boot disc and os image, so everything is as clean as it can be. All files should be the most recent as I downloaded everything right before I started working on it.
> 
> The one part of this whole discussion I don't understand at all is how to use a serial cable to talk to the tivo. I've got one of those, and if it would help, I can use it. Can somebody point me something that tells me what to do with it? My google-fu is clearly failing me.
> 
> Last question: I've booted up the disc that has been zippered and the program guide looks different. It looks more like the directv guide and less like the tivo guide I'm used to and like better. Is there a way with the new disc image to go back to the other style of guide data?
> 
> If you've made it this far, thanks! I hope somebody has some insight for me and that I've just missed something obvious.


If your firstboot flag is there, that means that the network script never ran, which explains your problem. If you look in your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file you can see how the script is invoked. The author file checks to see if the firstboot flag is there, and if it is, it runs the network script, deletes the flag, and then reboots. It sounds like your author file is never getting that far. You can try editing it to move the network script command further up, or post your author file here so we can see what's happening. First thing I would try is unplugging/replugging your tivo to try and force it to run again.


----------



## toasty3

Still wondering if anyone has an answer to this? Thanks!



toasty3 said:


> I've been reading these threads awhile and experimented with the zipper install and tweaks. However, I'm unable to really network my Dtivos at the moment and I was wonder one thing I've never come across in my reading.... how do you remove the zipper entirely and get the DTivo drive back to "stock".
> 
> One reason I ask is that because without the networking, the enhancements don't do much for me, and I'd like to stop getting the "Please Call" message everyday on a zippered, but un-enhanced DTivo.
> 
> Thanks if anyone can help!


----------



## MurrayW

toasty3 said:


> Still wondering if anyone has an answer to this? Thanks!


Just put your original drive back in and you're "unzippered". If you didn't save your original drive, you could instant cake your drive. I am sure that there are other ways you could manually remove and edit files as well.

Good luck!
Murray


----------



## aprest

PJO1966 said:


> I added Fake Call to my author file and rebooted. That worked.


When I Zippered with 2.8 I found that I could run fakecall from the bash but it wasn't running automatically each night. In fact crond wasn't running at all.

I would check cronlog-main under Logs in Tivoweb Plus to make sure fakecall ran automatically last night (if you made the changes to fakecall so that it logs in cronlog-main). If you don't have a cronlog-main then crond is not running. You can also check when fakecall forced a "call" on your Tivo. It should say 11:20 PM EST (8:20 PM PST).


----------



## PJO1966

aprest said:


> When I Zippered with 2.8 I found that I could run fakecall from the bash but it wasn't running automatically each night. In fact crond wasn't running at all.
> 
> I would check cronlog-main under Logs in Tivoweb Plus to make sure fakecall ran automatically last night (if you made the changes to fakecall so that it logs in cronlog-main). If you don't have a cronlog-main then crond is not running. You can also check when fakecall forced a "call" on your Tivo. It should say 11:20 PM EST (8:20 PM PST).


4:03pm yesterday. Unfortunately i lost telnet/TivoWebPlus access again, so I have some work to do before I can check the cronlogs.


----------



## MurrayW

The Airlink AGIGAUSB Gigabit Fast Ethernet USB 2.0 Adapter is on the list of USB adapters that will work on series 2 DirecTiVo's. If I substituted these for my Netgear FA120's will I see an appreciable speed increase in transferring shows from tivo to tivo over my gigabit network? 

It looks like I could buy the Airlinks, sell my FA120's on EBay, come out a few dollars richer and have faster transfer speeds. Sounds too good to be true...am I missing something?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> The Airlink AGIGAUSB Gigabit Fast Ethernet USB 2.0 Adapter is on the list of USB adapters that will work on series 2 DirecTiVo's. If I substituted these for my Netgear FA120's will I see an appreciable speed increase in transferring shows from tivo to tivo over my gigabit network?
> 
> It looks like I could buy the Airlinks, sell my FA120's on EBay, come out a few dollars richer and have faster transfer speeds. Sounds too good to be true...am I missing something?
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


Only if your PC supports jumbo frames, and you change the MTU on your tivo. Lots more info on DDB. Where did you find the Airlink for sale?


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:



> Only if your PC supports jumbo frames, and you change the MTU on your tivo. Lots more info on DDB. Where did you find the Airlink for sale?


My network card on my PC and my network switch both support jumbo frames. How do you change the MTU on the tivo? I'll go over to DDB and read-up on this a little more. This is where I found some for sale on Mars . Their webpage shows that there are 19 in stock. Also, 3GPlaza lists them.
thanks,
Murray


----------



## jkast

Was happily running 6.3b with a zippered hr10-250. Had upgraded Tivo Web Plus to 1.3.1. Noticed I had the 6.3c release in on disk and decided to use the slicer -- which appeared to work.... Tivo came back up showing the same station I had on when I rebooted.

BUT

When I went to the Tivo setup menu via the remote I got a blank menu (nicely formatted in blue Directv background for a menu screen, but no menu....

Everything else appears to work on the TiVo... But I am wondering how I will ever be able to reset anything (like local channels as they get added up here in Michigan) or even the remote address (I am currently using remote 2 for this TiVo) or check channel strength, or anything you can get off of the setup and messages line. 

TivoWebPlus is there. Says I'm now on 6.3c.

Anyone else have this kind of issue? Any hope of recovery short of a re-image... I'd rather keep my recordings?


----------



## PJO1966

Here's a question... Since the last two times I used Zipper I lost networking after running tweak, should I run copy_drivers after doing the Zipper again? I'm planning to do Zipper again because I'm experiencing multiple problems (FakeCall not running, Slicer not working properly...)


----------



## PJO1966

aprest said:


> I had similar problems with Zipper 2.8 and after reading about crond and getting advice from this thread and other threads including "Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3" I found that the following approach worked (note that this is for an HR10-250).
> 
> Fixing crond/fakecall on an HR10-250 after Zippering (might need to run rw at bash to allow the changes):
> 
> 1) run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to ensure that the symlinks in var are rebuilt


Here's the result from that command.



> HD-bash# /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> ********* simple selection ********* ********* selection by list *********
> -A all processes -C by command name
> -N negate selection -G by real group ID (supports names)
> -a all w/ tty except session leaders -U by real user ID (supports names)
> -d all except session leaders -g by session OR by effective group name
> -e all processes -p by process ID
> T all processes on this terminal -s processes in the sessions given
> a all w/ tty, including other users -t by tty
> g OBSOLETE -- DO NOT USE -u by effective user ID (supports names)
> r only running processes U processes for specified users
> x processes w/o controlling ttys t by tty
> *********** output format ********** *********** long options ***********
> -o,o user-defined -f full --Group --User --pid --cols --ppid
> -j,j job control s signal --group --user --sid --rows --info
> -O,O preloaded -o v virtual memory --cumulative --format --deselect
> -l,l long u user-oriented --sort --tty --forest --version
> -F extra full X registers --heading --no-heading --context
> ********* misc options *********
> -V,V show version L list format codes f ASCII art forest
> -m,m,-L,-T,H threads S children in sum -y change -l format
> -M,Z security data c true command name -c scheduling class
> -w,w wide output n numeric WCHAN,UID -H process hierarchy
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin to /var
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> ********* simple selection ********* ********* selection by list *********
> -A all processes -C by command name
> -N negate selection -G by real group ID (supports names)
> -a all w/ tty except session leaders -U by real user ID (supports names)
> -d all except session leaders -g by session OR by effective group name
> -e all processes -p by process ID
> T all processes on this terminal -s processes in the sessions given
> a all w/ tty, including other users -t by tty
> g OBSOLETE -- DO NOT USE -u by effective user ID (supports names)
> r only running processes U processes for specified users
> x processes w/o controlling ttys t by tty
> *********** output format ********** *********** long options ***********
> -o,o user-defined -f full --Group --User --pid --cols --ppid
> -j,j job control s signal --group --user --sid --rows --info
> -O,O preloaded -o v virtual memory --cumulative --format --deselect
> -l,l long u user-oriented --sort --tty --forest --version
> -F extra full X registers --heading --no-heading --context
> ********* misc options *********
> -V,V show version L list format codes f ASCII art forest
> -m,m,-L,-T,H threads S children in sum -y change -l format
> -M,Z security data c true command name -c scheduling class
> -w,w wide output n numeric WCHAN,UID -H process hierarchy
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidalias to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidcall to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/cidupdate to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/ncid to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/tivocid to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/tivoncid to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc to /var
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> ********* simple selection ********* ********* selection by list *********
> -A all processes -C by command name
> -N negate selection -G by real group ID (supports names)
> -a all w/ tty except session leaders -U by real user ID (supports names)
> -d all except session leaders -g by session OR by effective group name
> -e all processes -p by process ID
> T all processes on this terminal -s processes in the sessions given
> a all w/ tty, including other users -t by tty
> g OBSOLETE -- DO NOT USE -u by effective user ID (supports names)
> r only running processes U processes for specified users
> x processes w/o controlling ttys t by tty
> *********** output format ********** *********** long options ***********
> -o,o user-defined -f full --Group --User --pid --cols --ppid
> -j,j job control s signal --group --user --sid --rows --info
> -O,O preloaded -o v virtual memory --cumulative --format --deselect
> -l,l long u user-oriented --sort --tty --forest --version
> -F extra full X registers --heading --no-heading --context
> ********* misc options *********
> -V,V show version L list format codes f ASCII art forest
> -m,m,-L,-T,H threads S children in sum -y change -l format
> -M,Z security data c true command name -c scheduling class
> -w,w wide output n numeric WCHAN,UID -H process hierarchy
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/ncid to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/out2osd to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc to /var
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> ********* simple selection ********* ********* selection by list *********
> -A all processes -C by command name
> -N negate selection -G by real group ID (supports names)
> -a all w/ tty except session leaders -U by real user ID (supports names)
> -d all except session leaders -g by session OR by effective group name
> -e all processes -p by process ID
> T all processes on this terminal -s processes in the sessions given
> a all w/ tty, including other users -t by tty
> g OBSOLETE -- DO NOT USE -u by effective user ID (supports names)
> r only running processes U processes for specified users
> x processes w/o controlling ttys t by tty
> *********** output format ********** *********** long options ***********
> -o,o user-defined -f full --Group --User --pid --cols --ppid
> -j,j job control s signal --group --user --sid --rows --info
> -O,O preloaded -o v virtual memory --cumulative --format --deselect
> -l,l long u user-oriented --sort --tty --forest --version
> -F extra full X registers --heading --no-heading --context
> ********* misc options *********
> -V,V show version L list format codes f ASCII art forest
> -m,m,-L,-T,H threads S children in sum -y change -l format
> -M,Z security data c true command name -c scheduling class
> -w,w wide output n numeric WCHAN,UID -H process hierarchy
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/ncid to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/out2osd.conf to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin to /var
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> ********* simple selection ********* ********* selection by list *********
> -A all processes -C by command name
> -N negate selection -G by real group ID (supports names)
> -a all w/ tty except session leaders -U by real user ID (supports names)
> -d all except session leaders -g by session OR by effective group name
> -e all processes -p by process ID
> T all processes on this terminal -s processes in the sessions given
> a all w/ tty, including other users -t by tty
> g OBSOLETE -- DO NOT USE -u by effective user ID (supports names)
> r only running processes U processes for specified users
> x processes w/o controlling ttys t by tty
> *********** output format ********** *********** long options ***********
> -o,o user-defined -f full --Group --User --pid --cols --ppid
> -j,j job control s signal --group --user --sid --rows --info
> -O,O preloaded -o v virtual memory --cumulative --format --deselect
> -l,l long u user-oriented --sort --tty --forest --version
> -F extra full X registers --heading --no-heading --context
> ********* misc options *********
> -V,V show version L list format codes f ASCII art forest
> -m,m,-L,-T,H threads S children in sum -y change -l format
> -M,Z security data c true command name -c scheduling class
> -w,w wide output n numeric WCHAN,UID -H process hierarchy
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin/ncidd to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/sbin/ncidsip to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share to /var
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> ********* simple selection ********* ********* selection by list *********
> -A all processes -C by command name
> -N negate selection -G by real group ID (supports names)
> -a all w/ tty except session leaders -U by real user ID (supports names)
> -d all except session leaders -g by session OR by effective group name
> -e all processes -p by process ID
> T all processes on this terminal -s processes in the sessions given
> a all w/ tty, including other users -t by tty
> g OBSOLETE -- DO NOT USE -u by effective user ID (supports names)
> r only running processes U processes for specified users
> x processes w/o controlling ttys t by tty
> *********** output format ********** *********** long options ***********
> -o,o user-defined -f full --Group --User --pid --cols --ppid
> -j,j job control s signal --group --user --sid --rows --info
> -O,O preloaded -o v virtual memory --cumulative --format --deselect
> -l,l long u user-oriented --sort --tty --forest --version
> -F extra full X registers --heading --no-heading --context
> ********* misc options *********
> -V,V show version L list format codes f ASCII art forest
> -m,m,-L,-T,H threads S children in sum -y change -l format
> -M,Z security data c true command name -c scheduling class
> -w,w wide output n numeric WCHAN,UID -H process hierarchy
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/fonts to /var
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/ncid to /var
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/log
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> ********* simple selection ********* ********* selection by list *********
> -A all processes -C by command name
> -N negate selection -G by real group ID (supports names)
> -a all w/ tty except session leaders -U by real user ID (supports names)
> -d all except session leaders -g by session OR by effective group name
> -e all processes -p by process ID
> T all processes on this terminal -s processes in the sessions given
> a all w/ tty, including other users -t by tty
> g OBSOLETE -- DO NOT USE -u by effective user ID (supports names)
> r only running processes U processes for specified users
> x processes w/o controlling ttys t by tty
> *********** output format ********** *********** long options ***********
> -o,o user-defined -f full --Group --User --pid --cols --ppid
> -j,j job control s signal --group --user --sid --rows --info
> -O,O preloaded -o v virtual memory --cumulative --format --deselect
> -l,l long u user-oriented --sort --tty --forest --version
> -F extra full X registers --heading --no-heading --context
> ********* misc options *********
> -V,V show version L list format codes f ASCII art forest
> -m,m,-L,-T,H threads S children in sum -y change -l format
> -M,Z security data c true command name -c scheduling class
> -w,w wide output n numeric WCHAN,UID -H process hierarchy
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/log/cidcall.log to /var
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> ********* simple selection ********* ********* selection by list *********
> -A all processes -C by command name
> -N negate selection -G by real group ID (supports names)
> -a all w/ tty except session leaders -U by real user ID (supports names)
> -d all except session leaders -g by session OR by effective group name
> -e all processes  -p by process ID
> T all processes on this terminal -s processes in the sessions given
> a all w/ tty, including other users -t by tty
> g OBSOLETE -- DO NOT USE -u by effective user ID (supports names)
> r only running processes U processes for specified users
> x processes w/o controlling ttys t by tty
> *********** output format ********** *********** long options ***********
> -o,o user-defined -f full --Group --User --pid --cols --ppid
> -j,j job control s signal --group --user --sid --rows --info
> -O,O preloaded -o v virtual memory --cumulative --format --deselect
> -l,l long u user-oriented --sort --tty --forest --version
> -F extra full X registers --heading --no-heading --context
> ********* misc options *********
> -V,V show version L list format codes f ASCII art forest
> -m,m,-L,-T,H threads S children in sum -y change -l format
> -M,Z security data c true command name -c scheduling class
> -w,w wide output n numeric WCHAN,UID -H process hierarchy
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron to /var
> creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron
> ERROR: Unsupported SysV option.
> ********* simple selection ********* ********* selection by list *********
> -A all processes -C by command name
> -N negate selection -G by real group ID (supports names)
> -a all w/ tty except session leaders -U by real user ID (supports names)
> -d all except session leaders -g by session OR by effective group name
> -e all processes -p by process ID
> T all processes on this terminal -s processes in the sessions given
> a all w/ tty, including other users -t by tty
> g OBSOLETE -- DO NOT USE -u by effective user ID (supports names)
> r only running processes U processes for specified users
> x processes w/o controlling ttys t by tty
> *********** output format ********** *********** long options ***********
> -o,o user-defined -f full --Group --User --pid --cols --ppid
> -j,j job control s signal --group --user --sid --rows --info
> -O,O preloaded -o v virtual memory --cumulative --format --deselect
> -l,l long u user-oriented --sort --tty --forest --version
> -F extra full X registers --heading --no-heading --context
> ********* misc options *********
> -V,V show version L list format codes f ASCII art forest
> -m,m,-L,-T,H threads S children in sum -y change -l format
> -M,Z security data c true command name -c scheduling class
> -w,w wide output n numeric WCHAN,UID -H process hierarchy
> symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs to /var
> HD-bash#


----------



## aprest

PJO1966 said:


> Here's the result from that command.


I think that you need to download that latest version of Zipper and start over. I believe the latest version is 2.8 with the rbauch file dated 02122007. There are about 3 versions of Zipper 2.8 unfortunately.


----------



## PJO1966

aprest said:


> I think that you need to download that latest version of Zipper and start over. I believe the latest version is 2.8 with the rbauch file dated 02122007. There are about 3 versions of Zipper 2.8 unfortunately.


Thanks. I thought I had the latest version because I had 2.8. My rbauch file is from 02072007.


----------



## NytOwl666

Okay, 6.3c is out. We can take advantage of these great tools to do the upgrade.

Question:

What are the ramifications of building a disk on one HR10, installing, updating all the tools, getting the connectivity streams and hacks working, letting the guide get updated etc. Get everything working and then pulling the drive and using something like MFSlive to expand the drive to each of the drives for 4 HR10s I have, changing the network settings after boot and then hope all is happy happy?

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon

That really shouldn't be a problem as long as you fix the network params accordingly for each tivo. Also, remember if you use an image from one tivo on another, you will get the Error #51 nag, until you either clear and delete everything or use AW's 51killer.tcl script. The zipper process clears this message for you, but it wouldn't in your case (at least not on the additional tivos). Rbautch's busybox distro that's included with the zipper doesn't contain the 51killer script, but you can find it included with AW's all-in-one S2 utilities over on DDB.


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> Here's a question... Since the last two times I used Zipper I lost networking after running tweak, should I run copy_drivers after doing the Zipper again? I'm planning to do Zipper again because I'm experiencing multiple problems (FakeCall not running, Slicer not working properly...)


I'm bumping this question. I'm in the middle of running the newest version of 2.8. Before I reboot, should I run copy_drivers, or was that already added to the newest version of the Zipper?


----------



## PJO1966

Update:

I ran the newest version of Zipper 2.8. I put the drive back in my TiVo. After sync; reboot the TiVo did not come back up. I had to unplug it then plug it back in. When it came back up I had once again lost telnet and serial connections. I guess I'll have to pull the drive again to edit the author file. I'm attaching the log with all the errors that popped up. If anyone sees anything in the attached log that I am doing wrong, please let me know.


----------



## eclipsme

I started with v3.15 on an HR10-250, which I had zippered. I had networking, ftp, telnet, etc. The 6.3c file was sitting on the drive, so I decided to attempt a manual upgrade using a modified InstallSw.itcl as described eslwhere on DD.

The upgrade went well, and the tivo came up with folders, etc. Yay! However, I have lost all network connectivity, so clearly did not do something right.

I pulled the drive, and created a new zipper cd without the image, figuring worst case I still have the original drive, and best case I will maintain 6.3c - BTW, I chose the option to save my recordings, if that matters. 

After executed zipper, I put the drive back into the HR10, but still no networking. Can't even ping it, and now the lights don't come on on the nic. Seems like a driver not being installed, right?

I thought networking was started in the rc.sysinit.author file, but I guess I was wrong about that, too. My other dtivo (not HD) doesn't have the drivers there either. I could use a little help on what my next move would be.

Thanks,
Harvey


----------



## ahr65

jkast said:


> Was happily running 6.3b with a zippered hr10-250. Had upgraded Tivo Web Plus to 1.3.1. Noticed I had the 6.3c release in on disk and decided to use the slicer -- which appeared to work.... Tivo came back up showing the same station I had on when I rebooted.
> 
> BUT
> 
> When I went to the Tivo setup menu via the remote I got a blank menu (nicely formatted in blue Directv background for a menu screen, but no menu....
> 
> Everything else appears to work on the TiVo... But I am wondering how I will ever be able to reset anything (like local channels as they get added up here in Michigan) or even the remote address (I am currently using remote 2 for this TiVo) or check channel strength, or anything you can get off of the setup and messages line.
> 
> TivoWebPlus is there. Says I'm now on 6.3c.
> 
> Anyone else have this kind of issue? Any hope of recovery short of a re-image... I'd rather keep my recordings?


The exact same thing happened to me. In addition to the blank blue Directv screen, after a minute or so, the Tivo would spontaneously reboot.

I ended up going back to 6.3b. Will leave it like that until I know more about the problem.


----------



## rbautch

PJO1966 said:


> Update:
> 
> I ran the newest version of Zipper 2.8. I put the drive back in my TiVo. After sync; reboot the TiVo did not come back up. I had to unplug it then plug it back in. When it came back up I had once again lost telnet and serial connections. I guess I'll have to pull the drive again to edit the author file. I'm attaching the log with all the errors that popped up. If anyone sees anything in the attached log that I am doing wrong, please let me know.


The error looks like it's related to the ps command, but it's it's sandwiched in between two commands that do not use ps. In fact, nothing in the whole script uses ps.


----------



## rbautch

PJO1966 said:


> I'm bumping this question. I'm in the middle of running the newest version of 2.8. Before I reboot, should I run copy_drivers, or was that already added to the newest version of the Zipper?


The Zipper installs Jamies backported drivers on your tivo, so no. The copy_drivers script copies your backported drivers from your active partition to your alternate partition, so when you upgrade software and flip the bootpage, the drivers will be there.


----------



## JohnCarver

I am happy to report that Version 2.8 of zipper works just fine with Firmware 6.3c on my HR10-250. Thats what happens when you redo the Hard Drive at 3 AM, you dont realize that the current PTVUpgrade CD is 6.3c, rather than 6.3b.


----------



## eclipsme

eclipsme said:


> I started with v3.15 on an HR10-250, which I had zippered. I had networking, ftp, telnet, etc. The 6.3c file was sitting on the drive, so I decided to attempt a manual upgrade using a modified InstallSw.itcl as described eslwhere on DD.
> 
> The upgrade went well, and the tivo came up with folders, etc. Yay! However, I have lost all network connectivity, so clearly did not do something right.
> 
> I pulled the drive, and created a new zipper cd without the image, figuring worst case I still have the original drive, and best case I will maintain 6.3c - BTW, I chose the option to save my recordings, if that matters.
> 
> After executed zipper, I put the drive back into the HR10, but still no networking. Can't even ping it, and now the lights don't come on on the nic. Seems like a driver not being installed, right?
> 
> I thought networking was started in the rc.sysinit.author file, but I guess I was wrong about that, too. My other dtivo (not HD) doesn't have the drivers there either. I could use a little help on what my next move would be.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harvey


Anybody have any ideas why zipper won't work in this case? I am stumped. Unfortunately, I do not have access to the original configuration filres from 3.15, which were on hda7, because after upgrading to 6.3c and not having networking, the zipper would have flipped the root again (right?), thus overwriting the original files.

Thanks,
Harvey


----------



## yozh

rbautch said:


> The wusb11v4 is not compatible with tivo. See the list of adapters linked in the Zipper instructions.


Hey on the WIKI it says that v4 is compatable is that a mistake or is it working now ?


----------



## rbautch

yozh said:


> Hey on the WIKI it says that v4 is compatable is that a mistake or is it working now ?


I'm not sure about the accuracy of the wiki in that regard. The list linked from the zipper instructions is always the most current.


----------



## rbautch

eclipsme said:


> Anybody have any ideas why zipper won't work in this case? I am stumped. Unfortunately, I do not have access to the original configuration filres from 3.15, which were on hda7, because after upgrading to 6.3c and not having networking, the zipper would have flipped the root again (right?), thus overwriting the original files.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harvey


The zipper does not flip the bootpage. Upgrading your software by running InstallSw flipped your bootpage, and then the zipper works on whatever that new root filesystem is. What adapter are you using?


----------



## Runch Machine

I have an HR10-250 that I ran the Zipper on several months ago. I'd like to redo the process to get the updated utilities installed. Should I run the zipper on it again or should I run tweak uninstall and then run tweak again? I am not sure how to get the various utilities into the proper directories.


----------



## blzrd

Hello. New to the forum, and new to tivo hacking. I was trying to run zipper but every time I make the boot image, it doesn't have the s2_kernels folder. I have no clue what is wrong. I used different kernel than the one that is on the PTVupgrade cd. I had read on the first page of this forum that I have to gzip the .px file. My problem is, what is the file supposed to be called? The picture you have on the instructions page says vmlinux.px but when I gzip it it is automatically called vmlinux.px.gz

Do you know what I could be doing wrong?

Edit: I did a lot more searching and post #9349 told me that I was trying to edit the wrong file. I was trying to just modify the one that came with zipper. Stupid me didn't realize that zipper would be looking for the vmlinux.pz.gz on the ptvl48.iso disk. So what I thought of doing was manually put the vmlinux file into the folders on the ptv iso with magic iso. I am using mfstools 2.0 as a ptv iso replacement. Do you guys think that this will work? I would rather not have to spend $5 if I don't have to. (that sounds dumb huh)

Ohh and could someone with the ptv cd let me know exactly what folder the vmlinux file is located in? Thanks


----------



## ForrestB

It's very simple to run the Zipper if you get the $5 CD but if you want to do things the hard way - see here


----------



## eclipsme

rbautch said:


> The zipper does not flip the bootpage. Upgrading your software by running InstallSw flipped your bootpage, and then the zipper works on whatever that new root filesystem is. What adapter are you using?


I am using a Linksys USB200, which was working with 3.15, as well as 6.2 on my sd dtivo. This is what I used to do the manual upgrade:
http://(dd).com/forum/showthread.php?t=51121, up until, but not including the part where you disable encryption. I stopped there thinking that 6.3c could be a bit different, and I would run your enhancement script after, but alas, lost networking before I could.

Just to recap - after rebooting and not having networking, I ran the full zipper script, but without installing a new image. I was mainly trying to keep existing recordings.

Does the Zipper run killinitrd (sp?) on the kernal or is this expected to be done before? By using the upgrade as I did, did this step get skipped perhaps?

Anyway, thank you so much for looking at this for me!

Harvey

I just substituted an earlier linksys nic usb100tx, but still no luck. As if the drivers are not loaded...


----------



## blzrd

ForrestB said:


> It's very simple to run the Zipper if you get the but if you want to do things the hard way - see here


I already saw that. That is how I knew what to do. I already found a virgin 3.1.5 kernel and ran killhdinitrd on it. I just need to know where it goes on the boot disk. I can manually put it in there since it isn't putting it in there automatically.


----------



## JWThiers

Since this is not really a zipper support question, could you start a new thread? This thread is long enough and support for zipper is complicated enough without throwing in a how do you hack a tivo from scratch or how can I modify zipper to do something a little bit different side support. 

By way of suggestion also what you might try is downloading the free lba48 iso (and just replace the stock kernel with your hacked kernel) and make a new iso. Don't ask for support here if it doesn't work. The answer is buy the $5 iso.


----------



## MungoJerrie

blzrd said:


> I already saw that. That is how I knew what to do. I already found a virgin 3.1.5 kernel and ran killhdinitrd on it. I just need to know where it goes on the boot disk. I can manually put it in there since it isn't putting it in there automatically.


Let's see if you can figure it out from this little zipper code snippet.


Code:


echo "Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive..."
  sleep 2
  if cp /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz /tivo/var/vmlinux.px.gz; then
  	cd /tivo/var
  	gunzip -d -v vmlinux.px.gz 1>/dev/null
  	mv V* vmlinux.px &>/dev/null
  	mv v* vmlinux.px &>/dev/null
  else
  	echo "Hacked kernel not found on $title CD. Aborting..."
  	rm -r /tivo/busybox
  	rm -r /tivo/hacks
  	exit 1
  fi

P.S. You can learn a lot from reading the scripts!


----------



## blzrd

Yeah, I had the idea to look in the script this morning. I tried just manually putting it into the boot cd but it didn't work. So I finally just hunkered down and bought the ptvupgrade cd. Right after I finished downloading the iso, I found out what was wrong. I was naming the LBA48 Boot CD wrong. I named it ptvlba48.iso. Supid me....  Well thanks for the suggestions. I will try it exactly like the instructions tells me to now and post back if I have any legitimate support issues.


----------



## blzrd

Okay... I now have a legitimate issue. I did the install exactly how the instructions tell me to. I set my configurations like this

ip = 192.168.1.150
router ip= 192.168.1.1
SSID= WHITINGFAMILY

wep is disabled.

I am using a dlink DWL-122 and none of the lights are turning on. Do I need to have the tivo boot up with the usb adapter plugged in?

I would run a serial cable and find out what was happening there and let you guys know, but I don't have one.

What should I do?


----------



## blzrd

I also have another question. If zipper is supposed to be able to install an image with all the hacks, why are you not supposed to make a call home? In order to use any of the tivo services, you have to make a call home anyway....


----------



## FMK2

I have a HDVR2 that's been running with no hacks -- only an expanded drive -- for a couple years. I decided to Zipper it today, and initially I just zippered the 6.2 image on the existing drive. I still have the original 40GB drive as well as a 6.2 image from PTVUpgrade, but I thought it would be simple to just zipper the drive and be able to keep some recordings that were on it.

The Zipper completed successfully, but when I put the drive back in the TiVo I got the "preparing the service update" message, and then when it finished, I was on channel 201. No recordings, no network, and I tried to use the serial cable but had no serial connection.

I figured I had messed something up, so I pulled the drive again. This time Zippered with the PTVUpgrade image rather than just try to zipper the existing image. Same result. It once again gave me the "preparing the service update", and the unit needed to be run through setup from scratch -- it didn't even retain my zip code.

So now I've pulled the drive and put it in my PC. I can see that the hacks directory is there, but if I try to run tweak.sh, I get an error that says that there is no space available. But the df command shows that the hdb4 partition is only 37% full.

Any thoughts? I'm admittedly pretty new at this -- this is only my second Zipper attempt and the first one (an HR10-250) went without a hitch -- so I'm probably missing something obvious... but I just can't figure out what it is.


----------



## BigBearf

Just ran Zipper 2.8 and 6.3c iso from DRVupgrade. I primarily use Macs and here is what I did for all Mac users. 
I had to use an old Dell WinXP Pentium 300 that I connected to my network. I assembled the Zipper files and then transferred the folder over from my Powerbook to the XP machine and ran the batch file. After about 90 minutes the Zipper_Universal_CD.iso was created. 

I transferred the iso back to my PowerBook and using Toast, I highlighted the file and pressed the Ctrl key and selected the "Toast it" item from the context sensitive menu. I then used the Zipper_Universal_CD_6.3c disk to zipper a Seagate 750 GB drive and then ran tweak.sh. 

Voila, all hacks including HMO/HME but alas nonfunctioning MRV as others have reported. However MRV is not nearly as important as 30 sec skip and HMO/HME to me. 

I hope this helps any other Mac centrics but the best tool to produce the iso is a Windoze machine and I am awaiting Leopard before I upgrade the Powerbook and maybe Dual Boot or Parallels will retire my old Dell for good 

Thanks to Russ and all others on the forum 

Jeff


----------



## eclipsme

eclipsme said:


> I am using a Linksys USB200, which was working with 3.15, as well as 6.2 on my sd dtivo. This is what I used to do the manual upgrade:
> http://(dd).com/forum/showthread.php?t=51121, up until, but not including the part where you disable encryption. I stopped there thinking that 6.3c could be a bit different, and I would run your enhancement script after, but alas, lost networking before I could.
> 
> Just to recap - after rebooting and not having networking, I ran the full zipper script, but without installing a new image. I was mainly trying to keep existing recordings.
> 
> Does the Zipper run killinitrd (sp?) on the kernal or is this expected to be done before? By using the upgrade as I did, did this step get skipped perhaps?
> 
> Anyway, thank you so much for looking at this for me!
> 
> Harvey


I just substituted an earlier linksys nic usb100tx, but still no luck. As if the drivers are not loaded...

Anybody? Any suggestions. I'm thinking I will have to manually hack this drive, but I don't understand why zipper seems to complete successfuly, but the drive still acts like an unhacked drive - particularly no networking, no lights on the nic - as if the drivers are not installed. Is this an insmod issue? I am confused by this - my zippered sd dtivo has no insmod commands, so where are the drivers loading from? I'm wondering if I pulled the drive, and put these lines into the rc.sysinit.author would it get me networking, and then from there, perhaps run the enhancement script. But then again, I don't even know if killintrd happened. Perhaps start there???

#install usb and ethernet drivers
insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 10

#configure ethernet
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.19 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
sleep 100

But bottom line... why would zipper seem to run successfully, but no networking??? strange.


----------



## JWThiers

blzrd said:


> I also have another question. If zipper is supposed to be able to install an image with all the hacks, why are you not supposed to make a call home? In order to use any of the tivo services, you have to make a call home anyway....


Which Tivo services require a call home?

The reason that the call is disabled is that the call is what activates any software updates to the OS that you have just taken the time to hack and get just so. OS gets activated, hacks go away, need to rehack.


----------



## Gunnyman

blzrd said:


> I also have another question. If zipper is supposed to be able to install an image with all the hacks, why are you not supposed to make a call home? In order to use any of the tivo services, you have to make a call home anyway....


Stand alone Tivos MUST call home, Directivos don't have to.


----------



## blzrd

> Stand alone Tivos MUST call home, Directivos don't have to.


If you do a fresh install of 6.2, when you setup your tivo, you have to make a call home to be able to access any tivo stuff..... IE Now Playing. I ended up redoing it. Fresh install, then put the drive in the tivo, get everything set up, call home..... Then I put the drive back in my puter and zippered.

But none of the network stuff even worked. My dlink adapter doesn't even act like the usb port is activated.


----------



## aprest

I just sliced my HR10-250 from 6.3b to 6.3c and lost TivoWebPlus. In fact the TWP directory was missing. I then reran tweak.sh and got everything back I think but now when I run ps at the bash I get:

Office Tivo-TiVo# ps
BusyBox v1.2.1 (2006.10.29-03:08+0000) multi-call binary

Usage: ps

Report process status

Options:
w wide output

I tried ps ax, ps -e, ps -w, psw, ps-w and get the same result. What am I doing wrong and how do I fix it?


----------



## aprest

I just sliced a second HR10-250 from 6.3b to 6.3c and once again I lost TivoWebPlus. In fact the TWP directory was completely missing again. I have not yet rerun tweak.sh and, unlike in my post above where I had already rerun tweak.sh, ps shows everything that is running. I Zippered this one a week ago using Zipper 2.8 dated 02/12/2007. Is there an incompatibility problem with the recent versions of the enhancement scripts and slicer? If I remember correctly TWP was not in its own TivoWebPlus directory in the root and now it is.


----------



## rbautch

aprest said:


> I just sliced a second HR10-250 from 6.3b to 6.3c and once again I lost TivoWebPlus. In fact the TWP directory was completely missing again. I have not yet rerun tweak.sh and, unlike in my post above where I had already rerun tweak.sh, ps shows everything that is running. I Zippered this one a week ago using Zipper 2.8 dated 02/12/2007. Is there an incompatibility problem with the recent versions of the enhancement scripts and slicer? If I remember correctly TWP was not in its own TivoWebPlus directory in the root and now it is.


Probably because the slicer was looking for /tivowebplus not /TivoWebPlus. I'm sure they'll update it as hack locations change, but it's basic premise is to look for hacks in common places and copy over as much as possible. It's up to you to watch the output and catch any thing that it doesn't.


----------



## rbautch

aprest said:


> I just sliced my HR10-250 from 6.3b to 6.3c and lost TivoWebPlus. In fact the TWP directory was missing. I then reran tweak.sh and got everything back I think but now when I run ps at the bash I get:
> 
> Office Tivo-TiVo# ps
> BusyBox v1.2.1 (2006.10.29-03:08+0000) multi-call binary
> 
> Usage: ps
> 
> Report process status
> 
> Options:
> w wide output
> 
> I tried ps ax, ps -e, ps -w, psw, ps-w and get the same result. What am I doing wrong and how do I fix it?


Make sure you have the busybox distribution from my signature. Then find out if you have any other copies of ps anywhere else and delete them.


----------



## blzrd

K so I am lost here. I have zippered a fresh 6.2 tivo drive and my wireless won't work. I don't know what is wrong. My adapter is acting like the usb port isn't even working at all. Not even lighting up or anything.

What should I do?


----------



## rbautch

blzrd said:


> K so I am lost here. I have zippered a fresh 6.2 tivo drive and my wireless won't work. I don't know what is wrong. My adapter is acting like the usb port isn't even working at all. Not even lighting up or anything.
> 
> What should I do?


Does your adapter have a revision number next to the model number?


----------



## blzrd

Ohh darn. I guess I got the d link DWL-G122 (802.11 G)

SUCK!!!!!

Ohh well. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## blzrd

Hey does zipper install usb 2.0 support? It would be cool to have a 10/100/1000 wired connection. I could hook up my two tivos to each other with the 1000 connection then hook it up with the rest of the network with 802.11 G.


----------



## JWThiers

Yes it does install usb 2.0 , but I doubt that there are any usb devices that are gigabit ethernet. Also you would also have the driver issue as well. However, even a 100 megabit connection you are plenty fast. I have not tested straight mrv on a wired only network, all of mine are bridged, but even a 802.11G connection you can get a 1 hour show in about 5 or 6 minutes when it is running right.


----------



## tsanga

JWThiers said:


> Yes it does install usb 2.0 , but I doubt that there are any usb devices that are gigabit ethernet.


Actually, read the few posts starting with this one.


----------



## blzrd

Here is what I was thinking of.

http://www.3gplaza.com/estore/control/Computer3G/productdetails?id=37438

I wanted to do this because both of our tivos are close together. we already have lan cables run to the rooms, but it will be tuff to run another cable to the router. So I figure, if I have gigabit between the two tivos for quick show transfers and a decently fast but not "high speed" per say to the computer for Tivoweb and HMO and maybe the occational computer transfer to dvd or ipod. What do you guys think?


----------



## JWThiers

I'm not sure how gigabit handles a mixed network environment. I would first think that in order to get that speed the router has to also be gigabit (since it is doing the packet routing) or in the case of a bridged system at least the branch that is supporting gigabit. That is a given, but what happens if 1 device is NOT gigabit, does the entire node have to slow to the lowest common denominator? Interesting idea, especially if you just do the tivo's on their own node of the network.


----------



## dswallow

JWThiers said:


> I'm not sure how gigabit handles a mixed network environment. I would first think that in order to get that speed the router has to also be gigabit (since it is doing the packet routing) or in the case of a bridged system at least the branch that is supporting gigabit. That is a given, but what happens if 1 device is NOT gigabit, does the entire node have to slow to the lowest common denominator? Interesting idea, especially if you just do the tivo's on their own node of the network.


Since everything will be connected through switches, it won't matter; devices of differing speeds will interoperate without affecting other devices. In any event, I don't think there'll be any advantage. We don't get saturation with 100mbps devices as it is; there's other limiting factors in the transfer that aren't affected by a faster transport method. Hook the TiVo's up with 100mbit adapters and connect everything up to a gigabit switch and have a gigabit connection to your main computer(s). I doubt you'd see any difference in speed over that setup versus having gigabit adapters on the TiVos themselves... even if USB drivers existed in the TiVo to support that gigabit hardware.


----------



## JamieP

dswallow said:


> I doubt you'd see any difference in speed over that setup versus having gigabit adapters on the TiVos themselves... even if USB drivers existed in the TiVo to support that gigabit hardware.


The backport drivers support the Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB and the Linksys usb1000 gige devices.

You'll get some speed improvement if you can enable jumbo frames on your network. This means your switches and PC side NIC's need to be jumbo frame capable. With jumbo frames and gige, SAS2's see about 5-6MB/sec outgoing performance (e.g. with mfs_ftp), as compared to 3-3.5MB/sec with standard frame sizes and 100mbps NICs. Unfortunatley, hdtivo's don't seem to do as well, and performance reports for them appears to be mixed. Series 2.5's don't do as well either.

Without jumbo frames, there is no benefit to gigE on the TiVo. The gain comes not from the faster physical transport layer, but from the reduced cpu overhead possible with the larger frames: larger frames mean fewer frames per transfer, which means less per transfer overhead.


----------



## dswallow

JamieP said:


> The backport drivers support the Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB and the Linksys usb1000 gige devices.
> 
> You'll get some speed improvement if you can enable jumbo frames on your network. This means your switches and PC side NIC's need to be jumbo frame capable. With jumbo frames and gige, SAS2's see about 5-6MB/sec outgoing performance (e.g. with mfs_ftp), as compared to 3-3.5MB/sec with standard frame sizes and 100mbps NICs.


What about incoming speed via mfs_ftp on another TiVo? Can it sustain handling 5-6MB/sec, too? Without both up there, there'll be no benefit based on the OP's scenario.


----------



## JamieP

dswallow said:


> What about incoming speed via mfs_ftp on another TiVo? Can it sustain handling 5-6MB/sec, too? Without both up there, there'll be no benefit based on the OP's scenario.


MRV is a little slower than transfers to a PC, but it is still faster with gige+jumbo. I haven't measured that in a while, but I'm pretty sure it tops 4MB/sec.

For a single point-to-point link between two tivos, the usb host-to-host cables are nice. They look to the tivo like a network adapter, but you can crank the MTU up even higher, to 15000 or more, which helps the transfer rate even more. I've successfully used $15 cables based on the ALI M5632 chip for large bulk MRV transfers between two tivos.

Keep in mind that none of this is turn-key and is really only for the enthusiast who is willing to tinker a fair bit. If you want to hook two tivos directly together, with a pt-to-pt link but also have a LAN connection on each tivo, you have to tinker with routing and you'll need to understand how routing works in linux.


----------



## aprest

rbautch said:


> Make sure you have the busybox distribution from my signature. Then find out if you have any other copies of ps anywhere else and delete them.


You were right. There was a ptvupgrade directory on this unit that had a ps in it. For some reason there was a PS folder in your busybox but no ps file. I deleted ps from ptvupgrade and the PS folder from your busybox and FTP'd another copy of a ps file (from another Zippered HR10-250) into your busybox and now it works.


----------



## aprest

rbautch said:


> Probably because the slicer was looking for /tivowebplus not /TivoWebPlus. I'm sure they'll update it as hack locations change, but it's basic premise is to look for hacks in common places and copy over as much as possible. It's up to you to watch the output and catch any thing that it doesn't.


To be honest I am not sure what to do if I catch something that wasn't copied??


----------



## rbautch

aprest said:


> To be honest I am not sure what to do if I catch something that wasn't copied??


It's pretty easy, but you have to determine what your current root filesystem partition is, and what your alternate root filesystem is. Then you copy your hacks from your current to your alternate - the alternate root eventually becomes your current root after you reboot, which is why the hacks need to be copied from one to the other. Watch the slicer output, as it will tell you where your current and alternate root filesystems are. Running bootpage -p will also tell you. Let's suppose your alternate root is /dev/hda4. To copy files from current to alternate:

1. Mount your alternate root with:


Code:


mount /dev/hda4 /install

2. Now your entire (and ultimate your new) filesystem appears as if it's in the /install directory.
3. So to copy TWP, you would use:


Code:


cp -r /TivoWebPlus /install

4. Rinse and repeat for other hacks.
5. Unmount with:


Code:


umount /install


----------



## blzrd

Hey I so I am trying to decide what adapter to get. I found a Linksys WUSB11 v4.0 for sale for less than $20 on ebay. But there is no v4.0 in the list that is in this thread. Does anyone know if the v4.0 will work with the stock zipper?


----------



## smartwatermelon

rbautch, Gunnyman, everyone else on this thread who has contributed so much... thank you! I've successfully Zippered my Philips DSR704R17 and (using the excellent "upgrade instructions" interactive guide) upgraded the stock 40GB drive to a 500GB model. It was not without peril and a few moments of outright panic, but I made it through in the end.

Lessons learned:

The USB200M may be popular, widely available, and supported, but it's a piece of junk. The flimsy plastic cover that is supposed to secure the RJ45 connector pops off if you look at it funny. I ended up using a D-Link DUB-E100 I found on eBay. Works great.
Read the instructions, read them again, and have someone watch over your shoulder as you work. Reading an entire ~10K post thread is probably not necessary but was very educational.
Don't leave the disassembled PC you used to Zipper the TiVo drive on the kitchen counter any longer than necessary.
Apparently I still know how to solder, though it's been years, and the serial cable I made worked the first time and was crucial in troubleshooting.
I used Sonic RecordNow which came with my Dell laptop to burn the ISO; it's worked fine for burning ISOs in the past, including sometimes-tricky MSDN discs, and it worked fine burning the Zipper.
USB-Ethernet to Ethernet-Wireless bridge is a great idea. If you use MAC-address filtering, remember to add not only the bridge address but the USB-Ethernet address to the "allow" list in your Access Point or router, or be prepared to feel like an idiot after hours of misery.

Issues I found and resolved during the process:

A number of zero-byte files in zipper_universal_CD.iso after running Step 2 of the Zipper instructions. Using MagicISO to replace the files in the ISO with the actual files from the zipper_tools directory fixed this, but I only finally figured it out on the third burn. This was with Zipper 2.8, rbautch_files.tgz dated Monday, February 12, 2007, 11:49:34 PM.
The first time I got networking running and ran tweak.sh, there were several "read-only file system" errors towards the end of the process. When I was ready to try it again--after burning a new CD with the correct files, see above--I issued the "mount -o remount,rw /" command before running tweak.sh again. This worked; I watched carefully and didn't see any "read-only" errors.
Not strictly Zipper-related, but JavaHMO (which is a real pain to install, by the way) and TivoDesktop won't read iTunes .m4a files. I had to convert our entire very large library to MP3 in order to see the music on the TiVo.

Unresolved:

I can't get gotomydvr to do anything. I allowed tweak.sh to install it, signed up for an account on the service's Web site, but it always reports no connection.
I can ftp to the TiVo from my wife's PC, but not my laptop. A post way back in this thread mentioned VPN clients as a potential issue, and indeed I have the CheckPoint VPN-1 SecuRemote client on this machine so I can work remotely. Even with the client disabled, though, the ftp connection just hangs. I don't want to uninstall the VPN client completely so this may just be something I have to live with.

Suggestions for the future:

It seems to me that TWP commands requiring rw access should just mount rw themselves without me having to telnet in to do it.
I use the S-P-S-9-S clock/timer, and would love to have it automatically restored after reboot. I've played with sendkey but can't seem to get it to actually do anything, and anyway it appears that the permanent 30-second skip is actually a binary patch into tivoapp. Is there a similar patch available for the clock/timer?
An RSS feed on the main TiVo Zipper page would be very useful to notify readers when a new version of the Enhancement script is available for download.

I'll try to keep up with this thread and start reading other stuff here and at DDB to see what else I can add or hack. Thanks again for everything you folks have done!


----------



## Cure

I took Gunny's good advice and carefully put away the original HD of my HR10-250 and did everything to a new 300 GB drive. However, after imaging, Zippering, hacking, slicing and patching, the TiVo actually still works.

Since I have an InstantCake image and can reimage, I'm thinking I want to marry the original drive to the machine in a Weaknees bracket and have your basic half a terabyte networked media server. 

What do we all think? Any downside? Can you mfs_add and keep everything intact? Will a full 300 GB drive require too much space on the PC for mfs_backup?

Thanks to everyone, esp Gunny and Russ.


----------



## MurrayW

smartwatermelon said:


> Lessons learned:
> 
> Don't leave the disassembled PC you used to Zipper the TiVo drive on the kitchen counter any longer than necessary.


I can tell from your number of posts that you are a newbie. Don't you know that is what the *DINING ROOM* table is for!  
Murray


----------



## JWThiers

MurrayW said:


> I can tell from your number of posts that you are a newbie. Don't you know that is what the *DINING ROOM* table is for!
> Murray


  Oh come on!!! Now you are just being silly. Everyone knows if you take it apart on the dining room table 1 of 2 things will happen. The wife will want to actually eat at the table or a screw will fall off onto the floor and you will lose it.

Use the bathtub instead! the screws can't go anywhere. Just remember to close the drain.

I kill myself sometimes. LMFAO


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> Running installSw.itcl and copy_drivers only does part of the job. You also need to copy all your hacks over, including the author file. At this point, another option is to pull the drive and run the zipper on it.


The above quote is from the Slicer thread but the question applies here. The last few times I Zippered I ran into issues. Basically Fake Call stopped running and I lost telnet after running tweak and rebooting. I plan to check the author file before rebooting. Is there anything else I should be checking?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## PJO1966

aprest said:


> I had similar problems with Zipper 2.8 and after reading about crond and getting advice from this thread and other threads including "Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3" I found that the following approach worked (note that this is for an HR10-250).
> 
> Fixing crond/fakecall on an HR10-250 after Zippering (might need to run rw at bash to allow the changes):
> 
> 1) run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to ensure that the symlinks in var are rebuilt
> 
> 2) run PS from bash, write down the number (XXX) beside busybox/crond and then run kill XXX (note if you can't find crond or busybox/crond then crond is not working and fakecall will not run)
> 
> 3) enter the following commands at bash:
> 
> echo 'root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh' > /etc/passwd
> echo 'root:x:0: ' > /etc/group
> 
> Check the /etc/passwd and /etc/group to confirm the changes.
> 
> 4) make the following change in fakecall.tcl:
> 
> from: dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7
> to: try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { }
> 
> 5) at bash run busybox/crond & then run PS from bash to make sure busybox/crond is running
> 
> 6) make drive ro
> 
> 7) run fakecal.tcl from bash and check System Information for change
> 
> 8) check root in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/ to make sure fakecall.tcl is shown
> 
> 9) make sure that fakecall.tcl is shown in rc.sysinit.author and busybox is in the root as is crond
> 
> 10) make the following change in root so that running fakecall.tcl gets recorded in cronlog-main:
> 
> # Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
> 20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall ran" >> /var/log/cronlog-main
> 
> 11) check cron.test.out and cronlog-main in /var/log to see what is running


It's been a while, but I'm finally getting around to doing this. I got through steps 1-8 with no problem.

9. Fakecall.tcl is not in rc.sysinit.author. Not sure about the rest of step 9. See attached.
10. done
11. Couldn't find cronlog.main in /var/log

cron.test.out has this as the most recent entry:

Sat Feb 24 01:45:02 UTC 2007

Any further assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smartwatermelon

One update to my earlier post:

gotomydvr started working. I've successfully connected to it from my office and even started a manual recording on one of the XM music channels. I suspect it was waiting for a scheduled reboot.

This evening I tried to install rbautch's clock.sh, which appears to have been included with the Zipper. The URL to download the font is no longer good, so I found the font, stuck it on my own Web server and modified the URL in the .sh file. Then I ran clock.sh and rebooted. When the unit came back up--and I kid you not--there was _no sound!_ Remote buttons, live DirecTV channels, even Now Playing shows, all completely silent. And there was no clock. So after taking a few deep breaths, I removed the rc.sysinit.author additions made by clock.sh, deleted the font file, and rebooted... nothing. I then pulled the plug and hard booted... and there was sound! So I won't be trying that again for a while.

I checked the kernel log and found a large number of errors: 


Code:


Feb 24 03:37:16 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: line 52: 325 Broken pipe echo " `date +\%I:\%M`" 
Feb 24 03:37:16 (none) kernel: 326 Exit 154 | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -T0 -l1 -d60 -c33 -btransparent2 -fgrey -S20 -F/var/hack/share/fonts/"Arial Narrow Bold Italic.ttf" >&/dev/null

 These errors repeated in the log every two seconds until I removed the clock code from rc.sysinit.author and power cycled.

Has anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## aprest

PJO1966 said:


> It's been a while, but I'm finally getting around to doing this. I got through steps 1-8 with no problem.
> 
> 9. Fakecall.tcl is not in rc.sysinit.author. Not sure about the rest of step 9. See attached.
> 10. done
> 11. Couldn't find cronlog.main in /var/log
> 
> cron.test.out has this as the most recent entry:
> 
> Sat Feb 24 01:45:02 UTC 2007
> 
> Any further assistance would be greatly appreciated.


fakecall.tcl is in line 7 of your rc.sysinit.author file that you attached. Here is my author file:

#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.111 192.168.1.1 
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/enhancements/netserver

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 2 2 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi

and here is my root file:

# Sample below creates a test file and updates it with current time and date
# every 5 minutes -- use this for troubleshooting.
# m h dom mon dow	command
*/5 * * * *	date >> /var/log/cron.test.out

# stop Tivowebplus every night at 3:14am cst
14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Start Tivowebplus every night at 3:15am cst
15 9 * * * /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb; echo "`date` TWP started">> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Wipe the logs every Sunday night at 3:18am cst
18 9 * * 1 /busybox/wipelogs; echo "`date` logs wiped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall ran" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Delete the crond log files every 3 months
22 9 1 */3 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Delete cron.test.out every night at 3:24am cst
22 9 * * * rm /var/log/cron.test.out; echo "`date` cron.test.out deleted" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Weekly reboots. Cleans things out for better performance if you have several hacks running
# Also restarts logs, and allows fakecall to reset the last successful call indicator,
# so your Tivo won't call home (fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a reboot).
# This allows you to keep your phone line connected for callerID and PPV ordering. 
# Run safereboot, so reboot only happens when nothing is recording.
25 9 * * 1,4 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"; tivosh /enhancements/safereboot.tcl >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Display 0n-screen warning messages before scheduled reboots
5 9 * * 1,4 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
15 9 * * 1,4 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3

# Tarball the logs before deleting them, every Sunday night at 3:16am cst
16 9 * * 1 rw; tar -czvf /LOG_ARCHIVE.$(date +\%m\%d_\%H:\%M).tgz /var/log/* >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Delete the LOG_ARCHIVE files every month
18 9 1 * * rm /LOG_ARCHIVE*; echo "`date` LOG_ARCHIVE deleted"; ro >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Make a backup of season passes and wishlists every Sunday night at 3:30am CST
31 9 * * 1 cd /TivoWebPlus; sh backup_run.sh; echo `date` season pass backup made >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Delete season pass backups every month to save on space
29 9 1 * * rw; rm -r /seasonpass_backups; ro

# End of crontab

I noticed that you attached your files as *.doc files. You should use textpad (and save as a UNIX "ALL Files" with ANSI encoding) not Word for Windows or you could get screwed up. And make sure you always FTP as a binary.

cronlog.main won't show up until after something in the root runs.


----------



## PJO1966

Thanks for your help.

I only attached them as Word files because TCF wouldn't recognize them in their usual format and would not attach them to my post.


----------



## aprest

PJO1966 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I only attached them as Word files because TCF wouldn't recognize them in their usual format and would not attach them to my post.


Is fakecall working and are you getting a cronlog-main?


----------



## PJO1966

aprest said:


> Is fakecall working and are you getting a cronlog-main?


Here's the entire contents of cronlog.main:



Code:


Sat Feb 24 09:22:01 UTC 2007 cron.test.out deleted

The last FakeCall was last night. The next call is scheduled for March 2nd.


----------



## mkkelly75

Has anyone seen this before? I have search through the trhead quite a bit, but there is a lot out there so I may have missed it. I get this when I connect through the serial cable and no matter how many times I hit enter to get a bash2.02# prompt, nothing happens.

bash-2.02#ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
crond: /var/spool/cron/crontabs: No such file or directory
rc.sysinit is complete
....sending Done event
....sending Done event


----------



## aprest

PJO1966 said:


> Here's the entire contents of cronlog.main:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Sat Feb 24 09:22:01 UTC 2007 cron.test.out deleted
> 
> The last FakeCall was last night. The next call is scheduled for March 2nd.


fakecall should run every night at 10:20 PM cst but it didn't show in your cronlog-main and you have the echo command in it in the root??? The "nextcall is scheduled for March 2nd" isn't from your hacks but is incremented by your hacks.


----------



## PJO1966

It ran again last night at 8:20pm PT and updated the next scheduled call to 3/3, so it is indeed running every night.


----------



## glitchsys

I've skimmed this thread and seen similar, but not the same issues. About a month ago I got a SD-DVR40 on EBay, then got the twinbreeze dual hard drive mount from weaknees. Anyways, I put 2 80gb HD's in there (different brands) and used the 62small image on the 2 drives from scratch. I then installed the zipper on it, put it in the unit and it booted fine. I was able to telnet into it and run the tweak.sh and go through the ropes. All looks good. But only about 3 days ago did I finally order the$20 card from DirecTV and implement the unit. Problem 1, it's loud! Both hard drives are making some serious noise, I can hear it 15 feet away from the T.V, luckily the t.v drowns it out most of the time, but it's there. I tried putting the drives into my computer, using hdparm to adjust the accoustics of the drive, but the settings refused to stick, even if I told hdparm to make them stick. I then dried Hitachi's little program, I think ftool or something, it saw the drives, it let me go to accoustic management, it let me change the value, but no change in volume. I rebooted, still no change in accoustics, I go into hitachi's program again, default settings again. So I don't think either drive supports accoustic management, great... anyways, let that be the least of my problem.

I connected it to my 2 satellite connections in the living room, both verified to be good, worked fine w/ my other DVR (the R15 and a HDVR2) as well as I tried it on 2 invidual receivers. So both ports work, but the unit swears there's no signal on Tuner 2. I swapped the cables, now there's no signal on Tuner 1. So both tuners appear good, but it just hates this one port. I tried swapping the cables, no luck. I used the same cables into the HDVR2 and it worked great. So what the hell!? Then, I tell the SD-DVR40 to record something, it says it does, but then I go to list, and it's not there. 90% of the time it works, but 10% it doesn't. Also, sometimes when I go to the list, first it's there, I go right to the next screen, it's all blank, I go back to the main list, it's all blank. Every recording instantly disappeared. I can't get them back til I power cycle the unit. I went into system information and it says Backdoors: Enabled, so the hacks are there. The interesting thing is, the 1st time I went into System Information, I saw the 2nd line being "Boat Anchor Mode: Enabled" (just after backdoors enabled) but then after leaving it and going back, it disappeared. I haven't seen it since, even after resetting it.

I can't tell if the hardware is faulty (got it on EBay), one of the hard drives is on the fritz, or a compatbility between both drives, or if the 62small image isn't 100% compatible with this unit or missing features (I mean, what makes it small, what'd they strip), or if the tweak.sh script downloaded a bad copy of the hacks or a bugged copy of the hacks (I see some upgrades/changes in the past month), or what. I just got the HDVR2 yesterday, I took a 40gb I had laying around, put the 62small on it and did the same zipper and ran tweak.sh, and it has yesterday's latest superscript or whatever. I'm going to see if the HDVR2 behaves that much better than the SD-DVR40. But any ideas would help (Bad tuner or doesn't like 1 satellite input [could it be the 2x8 switch], hard drives loud [any other ways to manage accoustics], 62small image compatibility (if I have to spend $25 on the dvrupgrade cake or whatever thing I will, but if it doesn't solve the issue then I'd rather not, I'm quite broke), or old enhancement script. HELP! Thanks. Heh.

Also, how do I increase the pause buffer? I'm about to google it, but if somebody can point me to a modern howto or give me the short and direct. A lot of the stuff I find on google are articles from 2004 and 2005 and things are almost always different with future releases and upgrades and scripts integrating other scripts, etc. And one last thing, the wife complained more about it than I, but she won't use the unit til she knows how, how do you search the guide for a specific title. I found record by title, but I can't find out how to search the guide for, lets say "Jericho" and it shows all known instances of Jericho playing at all known times on all known channels. The R15 could do it and I know this DirecTivo unit is supposed to be 5x better, I just haven't found the option yet and I want my wife to like the DirecTivo unit.


----------



## Gunnyman

sounds like bad hardware to me. Also to increase the buffer, you want bufferhack.


----------



## glitchsys

Well I managed to format a 160gb HD I found in a spare computer. I put the 62image on it, then did the zipper install and put the drive into the unit. I then was able to telnet in and run the hack.sh and made sure it downloaded the latest rbautch superpatch set. Everything went smoothly. The hard drive even accepted my accoustic settings and it seemed to stick. So the hard drive seems a lot better and I did everything clean from scratch. 

I connected it (the SD-DVR40) to the 2 satellite hookups in the bedroom and it detected both signals fine. Curious enough, the HDVR2 in the living room (temporarily) which had both signals, suddenly lost one, but this time it was the other wall-port than the SD-DVR40 refused to accept. It's the damndest thing. I almost think it happened when I connected the SD-DVR40 to the hookups in the bedroom, like the 2 units are fighting with each other. Either that, or I'm thinking maybe one of the 2 wall plates/ports has a bad ground or something. I completely switched out the 2 cables for now and re-connected the SD-DVR40 in the living room, now with the 160gb HD in it and completely fresh. I'm leaving the HDVR2 disconnected for now, I want one to behave 100% first. 

If this don't work, my next step will be to try the HDVR2 in the living room completely isolated, see if it works 100%, if it doesn't, I'll check the entire run of the coaxial's for bad grounding or connectors. I'll re-crimp each end if I have to. Then I'll try swapping the connections around on the 2x8 multiswitch by the dish. Maybe one of the ports is bad or badly grounded. Next step will be to try the InstantCake image and the hacks, and the last step will be to try the original 40gb HD's that came with both units, I haven't modified the image/software on them in the least. I'm determined to make this work.


----------



## dbishop

OK Sorry if this was answered already. I am using a Directv R10 Tivo and want to network it. Is there a way to enable the USB for networking in any hack? Thanks in advance


----------



## Gunnyman

not without desoldering and replacing an EEPROM. Not for the novice.


----------



## cheddarspaz2

mkkelly75 said:


> Has anyone seen this before? I have search through the trhead quite a bit, but there is a lot out there so I may have missed it. I get this when I connect through the serial cable and no matter how many times I hit enter to get a bash2.02# prompt, nothing happens.
> 
> bash-2.02#ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
> crond: /var/spool/cron/crontabs: No such file or directory
> rc.sysinit is complete
> ....sending Done event
> ....sending Done event


 Look for a short in your serial cable or incorrect communication settings in telnet.


----------



## dbishop

Thanks for the reply Gunnyman. I am wondering where that might be available and who offers that service?


----------



## glitchsys

Ok I solved the Dual Tuner issue! I wanted to post the solution, even though it wasn't related to the zipper hack. Just in case somebody runs into this problem in the future, I can save them a lot of time and energy. It was that stupid 2x8 multiswitch. Takes the 2 inputs from the Dual LNB and outputs it to 8 ports. This is the multiswitch that doesn't have a built in diplexer (satellite only, no antenna inputs). Port 5 of the multiswitch went to Tuner 2 of the SD-DVR40 and it saw a signal, Port 1 of the multiswitch went to Tuner 1 of the SD-DVR40 and there was no signal. I tried moving the Port 1 multiswitch wire to other available ports with no luck, tuner 1 still no signal. Then on a whim, I disconnected the cable from port 5 and suddenly the 1st tuner (again connected back to port 1) worked. I then connected the port 5 cable to port 6, and both tuners worked! Basically the solution is this, port 5 of that 2x8 multiswitch is NOT dual tuner friendly. For whatever reason, port 5 negates the other tuner connected to any other port. So now I'm using port 6 and 1. The bedroom is using port 7 and 2. Both work great now. I guess the lesson learned is, not all ports on the multiswitch are equal. I'm pretty sure a standard single tuner receiver could use port 5 without a problem. It probably has something to do with the voltages, or that my multiswitch doesn't have a dedicated power source, it draws power from the receiver. But whatever, I got it working. And hopefully the 160gb I dropped in there with the latest zipper will resolve all my other issues.


----------



## Gunnyman

dbishop said:


> Thanks for the reply Gunnyman. I am wondering where that might be available and who offers that service?


it has been mentioned on deal data base dot com.


----------



## dano31

can anyone tell me what (error revalidating /dev/hda2: device busy revalidation failed ) means i'M STUCK 

i have used the zipper before with no problems ?


----------



## rmax

Hey guys,
After lots of reading and waiting, I finally zippered my HD Tivo. I used zipper 2.8 and the new image 6.3c from DVRupgrade. Everything went smooth with the zipper..even the addition of a second drive. I hooked it back up and it went through the normal boot and reboot sequence. I was able to connect with the linksys wireless adapter with no problem. I then ran the tweak.sh script and it was a success. I followed the sync; reboot command and the Tivo restarted. 
Since this point I only get the power the light on the wireless adapter.

Before I connect my wired adapter I just wanted to make sure I knew what to do..
Do I just need to rerun setSSIDwep.tcl to reconfig the wireless setup? Or should I copy over setSSIDwep2.tcl and use the updated script? 

Thanks guys, I am trying to avoid pulling the drives again unless I absolutely have to.
Randy


----------



## Gunnyman

connect the wired adapter back up and either run the setssid script ot configure network thru tivoweb, then reboot.


----------



## rmax

Gunnyman said:


> connect the wired adapter back up and either run the setssid script ot configure network thru tivoweb, then reboot.


Thanks Gunnyman..I will try that tonight..Can I set the WEP trough tivoweb?..I never used tivoweb before..this will be my first go at it. Thanks,
Randy


----------



## spellow

anybody know where I can get a fresh image for my HR10-250?


----------



## digarcia

Tried researching in this thread if anybody else encountered same issue. I went through about 40 "USB200M" results and got tired of reading.

So, i guess my basic issue here is the USB net adapter wont' turn on. The PC sees it just fine, so verification of device is good. But, next step is to find out the version. 

Anybody have an idea how i can do that?


----------



## rmax

spellow said:


> anybody know where I can get a fresh image for my HR10-250?


 I got mine from here http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...ategory_ID=5&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=100
over the weekend. Worked like a champ.


----------



## pgaulson

Now that I am using GoToMyDvr (installed with the latest Enhancement script), I need to revisit an earlier post (#2229) in this thread going back to Dec 2005, which is also in the Zipper Wiki for troubleshooting "blank entries in the Now Playing List".



rbautch said:


> DNS is used to translate web addresses ... into an IP address. The nsswitch.conf file determines what services are used to handle different tasks, including DNS. The default entry for resolving names is
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> hosts: files dns
> 
> This means that to resolve a name, your tivo will look to the /etc/hosts file, and if that fails, it will then try the DNS settings in MFS. If you delete the DNS entry in nsswitch.conf, then it will only use the hosts file, and will never use DNS. This also means that you will not be able to resolve names other than your other tivos, so you won't be able to use wget to download files for the latest enhancement script for example. That should be fine for most folks, since you really have no need to resolve names at all. What causes the slow now playing list is when DNS doesn't work, and it keeps trying to resolve the names of your other tivos until it finally fails. When it does finally fail, that's when your NPL shows up again. IMO, the options are as follows:
> 
> 1. Set a valid DNS that will resolve names quickly. This requires your router to be connected to the Internet, and will allow you to use wget for downloads. This requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf
> 
> 2. Set a valid DNS, and also add your other tivo IP's to /etc/hosts. This eliminates the need to have your router connected to the Internet, since it will look to the hosts file first before it tries to resolve names with DNS. This will keep NPL from getting slow, but if you want to use wget downloads, you'll need to connect your router to the Internet.
> 
> 3. Set your DNS to 0.0.0.0 so name resolution requests fail quickly. This will keep your NPL from getting slow, but will prevent wget and other downloads. This also requires no mods to /etc/hosts or /etc/nsswitch.conf
> 
> There's a few more combinations that should work fine, but this gives you an idea of what you're trying to achieve...quick failure or quick resolution.


GoToMyDvr works just fine for my 3 tivo's, but needs to connect to the Internet, so I now have added "dns" back into the /etc/nsswitch.conf file (so it reads "hosts: files dns"). But, this means I'm no longer making DNS fail right away (which kept my NPL from going blank). Instead, I now must make my tivo resolve names quickly.

Although I have my router IP in the DNS field and stay connected to the internet (Option 1), plus I also have added my tivo IP's to /etc/hosts (Option 2), this is not happening and I am having the "empty NPL" problem. Either having GoToMyDvr running is causing some delay in DNS name resolution or else I've not done everything quite right. Can others advise just how they've managed success with this?


----------



## klaroby

Has the zipper been updated to support 6.2a?


----------



## HellFish

pgaulson said:


> Although I have my router IP in the DNS field and stay connected to the internet (Option 1), plus I also have added my tivo IP's to /etc/hosts (Option 2), this is not happening and I am having the "empty NPL" problem. Either having GoToMyDvr running is causing some delay in DNS name resolution or else I've not done everything quite right. Can others advise just how they've managed success with this?


Option 1 says to set a valid DNS address, not put the router address in there. If you're editing it through TivoWebPlus, you would make your router address the *default gateway* and then put your DNS Server address . You can get the DNS info by going onto your PC and typing start->run->cmd then type *ipconfig/all*

*re: option 2 above:*
I've been wondering. If I'm adding the additional tivo ip's, should I add my PC's? It is using tivoserver, so it is looked at as a tivo, correct? If I add all the tivo ips, will this speed up my NPL?



klaroby said:


> Has the zipper been updated to support 6.2a?


I don't think so. It hasn't been updated since 2/5/7, which is before this 6.2a hubbub started. In any event, the official superpatch that is linked on the zipper site hasn't been updated yet to support 6.2a. You have to do some searching for the 6.2a thread over there to find it (while it lasts).


----------



## pgaulson

HellFish said:


> Option 1 says to set a valid DNS address, not put the router address in there. If you're editing it through TivoWebPlus, you would make your router address the *default gateway* and then put your DNS Server address .


I don't think your info is correct: "putting my router address in there" is a way for setting a valid DNS address, according to rbautch's post #2229 (which I only partially quoted in my post).

Are you saying you have had success with this? You are running GoToMyDvr, have the settings you've explained, and no problem with "empty NPL"?

As an update, my 3 tivo's now have NPL's all working okay, but with no changes yet made by me. I don't know if the problem only happens after bi-weekly reboot and then "self corrects" after some period of time. I'm still interested in knowing what experience others have had and how they avoid slow NPL problems.


----------



## dswallow

HellFish said:


> Option 1 says to set a valid DNS address, not put the router address in there.


A NAT router has the DNS info it needs and provides DNS services to the computers behind the router. Using the router's IP for DNS is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Gunnyman

in most cases
some routers, like my belkin, don't parse DNS to my tivos for some reason. I used my ISP dns address.


----------



## rbautch

klaroby said:


> Has the zipper been updated to support 6.2a?


It doesn't need updating. It should work fine. BUT, you must replace superpatch with one that works with 6.2a.


----------



## rbautch

rmax said:


> Hey guys,
> After lots of reading and waiting, I finally zippered my HD Tivo. I used zipper 2.8 and the new image 6.3c from DVRupgrade. Everything went smooth with the zipper..even the addition of a second drive. I hooked it back up and it went through the normal boot and reboot sequence. I was able to connect with the linksys wireless adapter with no problem. I then ran the tweak.sh script and it was a success. I followed the sync; reboot command and the Tivo restarted.
> Since this point I only get the power the light on the wireless adapter.
> 
> Before I connect my wired adapter I just wanted to make sure I knew what to do..
> Do I just need to rerun setSSIDwep.tcl to reconfig the wireless setup? Or should I copy over setSSIDwep2.tcl and use the updated script?
> 
> Thanks guys, I am trying to avoid pulling the drives again unless I absolutely have to.
> Randy


First make sure WEP security is turned off on your router. If you still can't connect, then check the network settings to see if they are what you expect. Connect your wired adapter, and run /enhancements/net-status.tcl. Pay special attention to the wireless settings and the WEP setting. Make sure it matches your router. Only run setSSIDwep.tcl if it doesn't. setSSIDwep2.tcl is not much different, other than it allows you to enter ANY wep key, as opposed to predetermined wep keys. If you still can't connect, then check the drivers in /lib/modules. The enhancement script should have recognized you have a wireless adapter, and NOT installed Jamie's backported drivers.


----------



## HellFish

pgaulson said:


> I don't think your info is correct: "putting my router address in there" is a way for setting a valid DNS address, according to rbautch's post #2229 (which I only partially quoted in my post).
> 
> Are you saying you have had success with this? You are running GoToMyDvr, have the settings you've explained, and no problem with "empty NPL"?


Sorry, I should have been more specific.

Yes, this is the way I have it setup through a wired connection, and GoToMyDVR works perfectly for me. Since setting it up, the only time I have a slow NPL is if my internet connection is crawling.

I also had some problems with the slow NPL, so I definitely share your frustration, but after setting it up the way I described on the previous page, it works perfectly. If you try it, let us know if it works.

edit: after re-reading post 2229 (I have it bookmarked too) it does state to enter the ISP DNS in step 3 (for adding a valid DNS) if the router IP doesn't work. I knew I read that somewhere.


----------



## skinnyjm

rbautch said:


> It doesn't need updating. It should work fine. BUT, you must replace superpatch with one that works with 6.2a.


Excellent news , so the "Superpatch67Standby", included w/The Zipper, should work (on 6.2a) without any modifications?
and
Would there be any advantage to updating the "LG-standard-v193" logo slice, included w/The Zipper, to the newer "LG-standard-v292" that came with 6.3?

Thanks for all your hard work on The Zipper/Enhancement script.


----------



## Gunnyman

supperpatch 67 which comes with zipper will not work on 6.2a you need the newer one.


----------



## pgaulson

HellFish said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific.
> 
> Yes, this is the way I have it setup through a wired connection, and GoToMyDVR works perfectly for me. Since setting it up, the only time I have a slow NPL is if my internet connection is crawling.
> 
> I also had some problems with the slow NPL, so I definitely share your frustration, but after setting it up the way I described on the previous page, it works perfectly. If you try it, let us know if it works.
> 
> edit: after re-reading post 2229 (I have it bookmarked too) it does state to enter the ISP DNS in step 3 (for adding a valid DNS) if the router IP doesn't work. I knew I read that somewhere.


In an earlier post, you advised ".... and then put your DNS Server address. You can get the DNS info by going onto your PC and typing start->run->cmd then type ipconfig /all ". However, when I do this, what shows up for "DNS Servers:" is only one adddress: that of my router. And, that does work for connecting to the internet okay. Further, I cannot use my ISP DNS since it can change after any disconnect/reconnect; I use dyndns.org to solve that for other stuff (like HoTTProxy for my cellphone).

You say "the only time I have a slow NPL is if my internet connection is crawling" and perhaps this was happening for me yesterday, although with Verizon's FIOS, I normally have around 5Mbps. I'm no longer seeing any problem, but I'm waiting to see what happens Thursday morning after my tivo's all reboot.


----------



## SteelersFan

Gunnyman said:


> supperpatch 67 which comes with zipper will not work on 6.2a you need the newer one.


I believe skinnyjm is asking if superpatch67standby (not superpatch67) will work on 6.2a. According to Russ, it does.


----------



## tjpotter

smartwatermelon said:


> One update to my earlier post:
> ...
> I checked the kernel log and found a large number of errors:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Feb 24 03:37:16 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: line 52: 325 Broken pipe echo " `date +\%I:\%M`"
> Feb 24 03:37:16 (none) kernel: 326 Exit 154 | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -T0 -l1 -d60 -c33 -btransparent2 -fgrey -S20 -F/var/hack/share/fonts/"Arial Narrow Bold Italic.ttf" >&/dev/null
> 
> These errors repeated in the log every two seconds until I removed the clock code from rc.sysinit.author and power cycled.
> 
> Has anyone else ever heard of this?


Yes, I and others have reported this issue. If you want an on-screen clock, suggest you use the remote method -- Select, Play, Select, 9, Select.


----------



## Gunnyman

SteelersFan said:


> I believe skinnyjm is asking if superpatch67standby (not superpatch67) will work on 6.2a. According to Russ, it does.


ah 
yes you're correct


----------



## rmax

rbautch said:


> First make sure WEP security is turned off on your router. If you still can't connect, then check the network settings to see if they are what you expect. Connect your wired adapter, and run /enhancements/net-status.tcl. Pay special attention to the wireless settings and the WEP setting. Make sure it matches your router. Only run setSSIDwep.tcl if it doesn't. setSSIDwep2.tcl is not much different, other than it allows you to enter ANY wep key, as opposed to predetermined wep keys. If you still can't connect, then check the drivers in /lib/modules. The enhancement script should have recognized you have a wireless adapter, and NOT installed Jamie's backported drivers.


I may go with the wired adapter and the wireless bridge approach I have been reading about today. Will it be necessary to rerun anything to get the wired adapter drivers or will my wired adapter just work after I plug it in. I have used my 3com wired adaper with my DVR40 just fine, so I think it should work with the HD Tivo.
Thanks guys...I can't wait to get this working so I can finally use Tivowebplus.


----------



## HellFish

rbautch said:


> It [The Zipper] doesn't need updating. It should work fine. BUT, you must replace superpatch with one that works with 6.2a.





skinnyjm said:


> Excellent news , so the "Superpatch67Standby", included w/The Zipper, should work (on 6.2a) without any modifications?


Can I have some clarification? Russ, are you talking about superpatch-6.2a in the post I quoted or superpatch67Standby?

From here, it looks like you are talking about superpatch-6.2a, but skinnyjm is assuming you are talking about superpatch67standby.

edit: answer is given  5 posts down by Russ.


----------



## SteelersFan

HellFish said:


> Can I have some clarification? Russ, are you talking about superpatch-6.2a in the post I quoted or superpatch67Standby?.


Russ is talking about superpatch-6.2a.



HellFish said:


> From here, it looks like you are talking about superpatch-6.2a, but skinnyjm is assuming you are talking about superpatch67standby.


I don't think skinnyjm was assuming that. I think he wanted to make sure superpatch67standby would still work.


----------



## GAM

I'm not sure what version of zipper I have installed - it's been a while.
What is the easiest way to rerun zipper to get on the latest version.


----------



## HellFish

SteelersFan said:


> I don't think skinnyjm was assuming that. I think he wanted to make sure superpatch67standby would still work.


Ahh yes, it makes perfect sense now. I was getting concerned for no reason. Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

pgaulson said:


> In an earlier post, you advised ".... and then put your DNS Server address. You can get the DNS info by going onto your PC and typing start->run->cmd then type ipconfig /all ". However, when I do this, what shows up for "DNS Servers:" is only one adddress: that of my router. And, that does work for connecting to the internet okay. Further, I cannot use my ISP DNS since it can change after any disconnect/reconnect; I use dyndns.org to solve that for other stuff (like HoTTProxy for my cellphone).
> 
> You say "the only time I have a slow NPL is if my internet connection is crawling" and perhaps this was happening for me yesterday, although with Verizon's FIOS, I normally have around 5Mbps. I'm no longer seeing any problem, but I'm waiting to see what happens Thursday morning after my tivo's all reboot.


You can also use 4.2.2.2, which is a quasi-public DNS server, and the one used with the Zipper.


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Russ is talking about superpatch-6.2a. I don't think skinnyjm was assuming that. I think he wanted to make sure superpatch67standby would still work.


superpatch67standby will likely not work on 6.2a. I suggest skipping this feature when running the enhancement script.


----------



## BigBearf

> I'm not sure what version of zipper I have installed - it's been a while.
> What is the easiest way to rerun zipper to get on the latest version.


I just finished using Slicer 1.3a to upgrade 6.2 to 6.2a on my SD-DVRs. I then used Fetch on my Mac to "Put" superpatch-6.2a on my Zippered SD units and executed superpatch-6.2a.sh and Voila Zipper superpatched-6.2a units.

I used Zipper instructions to create a Zipper 2.8 iso CD and zippered one of my HR10s to 6.3c with all hacks working. I then used Fetch on my Mac to "Get" all files in the /Hacks directory from my Zippered 2.8 HR10 and saved it to my Desktop.

Next I used Slicer 1.3a to update my HR10s from 6.3b to 6.3c. I then used Fetch on my Mac to "Get" all files in the /Hacks directory from my Zippered 2.8 HR10 and replaced the /Hacks files on my 6.3c HR10s with these files.

Lastly, I ran tweak.sh and then had all other HR10 units Zippered with 2.8 and everything is working except MRV. I post this in order to help others to avoid having to pull the drives and re-zippering.

Hope this helps. 
Jeff


----------



## smartwatermelon

tjpotter said:


> Yes, I and others have reported this issue. If you want an on-screen clock, suggest you use the remote method -- Select, Play, Select, 9, Select.


 I do, but would like a way to automate that when it reboots.

But what I really wanted to know was, has anyone seen the "no sound" problem? That's what really spooked me.


----------



## JWThiers

GAM said:


> I'm not sure what version of zipper I have installed - it's been a while.
> What is the easiest way to rerun zipper to get on the latest version.


Telnet in and enter the following:


Code:


cd /hacks
sh.tweak.sh

and follow the directions. depending on how old your version is it may either automatically run tweak uninstall then continue with the download of the latest or tell you to run it manually the rerun tweak.
see the wiki.


----------



## GAM

JWThiers said:


> Telnet in and enter the following:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /hacks
> sh.tweak.sh
> 
> and follow the directions. depending on how old your version is it may either automatically run tweak uninstall then continue with the download of the latest or tell you to run it manually the rerun tweak.
> see the wiki.


If it is an older version do I need to download the current tweak.sh before I rerun?


----------



## SteelersFan

GAM said:


> If it is an older version do I need to download the current tweak.sh before I rerun?


You don't have to, but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## GAM

Thanks everyone!


----------



## GAM

I reran the current tweak.sh and everything looks fine.
I was looking at my root file in the cron setup - Does TWP not get restarted everynight anymore? I didn't see that entry.


----------



## rbs1997

I have zippered three DTivo's and they are all working GREAT! 

Question - is there a way to enter some code on each machine to disable the 30second skip (ie: I want it to jump to beginning or end) AND some code to make the play bar disappear faster? 
I know the codes to do each of these on the remote, but with each machine rebooting twice a week, it gets a little tiring entering each of these codes six times a week.
So, is there any way I can update each machine to automatically do what I described above after each reboot?
Thanks for making the ZIPPER. My WAF went way up!


----------



## GAM

You need to restore your original tivoapp and then modify the Superpatch by deleting the entry for 30-second skip. Rerun the Superpatch script which will again update your tivoapp but this time won't include the 30-second skip.

Make sure you know what you are doing because if you do it wrong you can permanently hose your tivo.


----------



## technojunkie

Gunnyman,

First let me says "Thanks for all your efforts" the Zipper is awesome.

Unfortunately last week I started to have the dreaded loss of season pass recordings and by yesterday had lost all suggestions. My HDVR2 had been hacked by the Zipper and I had run Rbautch's enhancement script. 

Yesterday I decided to start from scratch. I put a virgin image on a virgin drive. I haven't run the ZIpper yet. TiVo made a few calls and is currently at 6.2. I tried forcing a few more calls to see if 6.2a would arrive but as of now, it has not. The good news is all of guide info is now available and seasons passes are back.

I know this is a big question, but could anyone have been able to mess with your programs? Or, has D ecided that they no longer want folks messing with their TiVo's. I noticed a number of people posting to the Sticky's about the issue I had so I know I'm not alone I just don't know how many of those troubled units were hacked and by which programs.


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> I reran the current tweak.sh and everything looks fine.
> I was looking at my root file in the cron setup - Does TWP not get restarted everynight anymore? I didn't see that entry.


Also, I see that the cron.test.out file is now in var/log but I don't see the cronlog-main, where is that supposed to be?


----------



## MrPib

Gunnyman said:


> superpatch 67 which comes with zipper will not work on 6.2a you need the newer one.


I have one zippered 6.2 HDVR2, and 2 stock 6.2a HDVR2's. I'd like to zipper the virgin ones before tackling the zippered 6.2 one. I have a question about the superpatch.

The zipper instructions link to superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.zip, which contains superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl, which has 688 lines. I understand that I need to instead use superpatch-6.2a.tcl, which only has 188 lines. I'd like to verify that I'm not going to lose any functionality by using the smaller superpatch file.

I'd like to also give a big THANK YOU to gunnyman, rbautch, and the rest of the wonderful community here. I was about to take the FiOS TV plunge until I stumbled upon The Zipper.


----------



## blzrd

K so I got my Airlink AGIGAUSB adapter. I plug it into my zippered tivo and nothing happens. No lights, not ip address. I remember reading something about having to have backported drivers for this adapter, but if zipper installs those automatically, then what am I doing wrong?


----------



## HellFish

MrPib said:


> The zipper instructions link to superpatch-67...-1.2.zip, which contains superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl, which has 688 lines. I understand that I need to instead use superpatch-6.2a.tcl, which only has 188 lines. I'd like to verify that I'm not going to lose any functionality by using the smaller superpatch file.


I haven't upgraded yet, but several people say it works. The reason superpatch-6.2a is considerably smaller is because it _only_ supports 6.2a, whereas superpatch-67all supports software versions "7.1a-01, 7.1b-01, 7.2.0-* and DTivo version 6.1, and 6.2." The person that made the 6.2a patch took out all the lines that are not needed for 6.2a.


----------



## MrPib

HellFish said:


> I haven't upgraded yet, but several people say it works. The reason superpatch-6.2a is considerably smaller is because it _only_ supports 6.2a, whereas superpatch-67all supports software versions "7.1a-01, 7.1b-01, 7.2.0-* and DTivo version 6.1, and 6.2." The person that made the 6.2a patch took out all the lines that are not needed for 6.2a.


Thanks very much, HellFish. Looks like I have some zippering to do!


----------



## glitchsys

blzrd said:


> K so I got my Airlink AGIGAUSB adapter. I plug it into my zippered tivo and nothing happens. No lights, not ip address. I remember reading something about having to have backported drivers for this adapter, but if zipper installs those automatically, then what am I doing wrong?


If you find the solution, let me know. I bought 2 stock Linksys USB200M's from the local Best Buy, not sure what version, but I bought this less than a week ago and I don't think Best Buy would have very old stock, so I assume they're the latest version. Anyways, the zippered HDVR2 and SD-DVR40 loved it. No complaints, just worked from the get-go. I ran the superscript/tweak.sh thing, it did its thing, no problems. My only thing is, Best Buy's charging $48 a piece for these USB200M's, so I spent $100 just for adapters. I found an EBay seller selling the AGIGAUSB adapters for $25 + $10 shipped. I bought 2 of them, and he charged me $15 shipping, so for $65 I have 2 AGIGAUSB's on the way. I figured they'd just simply work also. I see so many ppl having problems with the USB200M, and I guess I'm lucky mine always worked, and I see a lot of ppl using the AGIGAUSB's and I assumed it'd just work in mine. But in case it doesn't, I'd like to know what you did to solve your issue. Is your image 6.2, are you running the latest zipper, the latest super patch, etc. etc. not sure if this means anything, but mine's running:
Software System: 6.2-01-2-321
TivoWebPlus Distribution: Version 1.3.1 (oztivo-070210)
Kernel Information: Version 2.4.20 Compile #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004

Now I did upgrade my TivoWebPlus using the tgz file and the built in upgrade feature from within TivoWebPlus. And my original image came from '62small' which was posted in another forum.


----------



## glitchsys

Question about versions. What's the difference between 6.2 and 6.2a? I have a HDVR2 and a SD-DVR40. Is there a reason to upgrade? Also, why does the superpatch install 1.3.0 of TivoWebPlus versus 1.3.1? Is there a reason I shouldn't have upgraded to the latest?


----------



## glitchsys

Well I found this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4918465 so I guess I'll concentrate on getting the 6.2a slices first, then I've gotta figure out how to upgrade seamlessly. Question. Didn't during the zipper or superpatch installation, the upgrade ability was disabled? I'm doing a "mfs_ls /SwSystem" and/or "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" and only see 6.2-01-2-321, I don't see the 6.2a version there. So I'm assuming I haven't gotten the upgrade yet. But I recall something about the automatic upgrades being disabled. I see on ddb that humax posted a file called add6x.zip Will this force my SD-DVR40 and HDVR2 to pull the 6.2a slice?

sigh.. stupid DirecTV changing their Program Guide data. I don't care about DST, but I can't have the Program Guide changing and my Season Passes start disappearing on me.


----------



## Da Goon

For clarification, the change to your bootpage parameters that disables software upgrades only disables automatic upgrades. You can still force an upgrade without changing those params. I haven't tried it, but you could probably upgrade by simply running installSw.itcl by itself, letting the tivo install a virgin 6.2a and then rehack it with the zipper/tweak. (using the appropriate superpatch of course, there may be other things that would need to be changed, so like everything else in this hobby, take everything with a grain of salt)


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> Also, I see that the cron.test.out file is now in var/log but I don't see the cronlog-main, where is that supposed to be?


I need a little help please. I reran the most current tweak.sh so my setup would now put everything into varhacks (mine was an older zipper so it was not set this way.)
I know my cron setup is running because the test file is being updated but when I checked the cronlog-main file this morning it only shows the cron.test.out was deleted. Shouldn't a fakecall entry be in there as well? My root file also does not have a TWP restart entry. Is this correct?


----------



## Cure

I must have missed it, but where do we get superpatch-6.2a.tcl?

Also, it seems that another good option to preserve your hacks would be to run "The Slicer" from DVRUpgrade after the 6.2a slices show up.


----------



## GAM

Cure said:


> I must have missed it, but where do we get superpatch-6.2a.tcl?
> 
> Also, it seems that another good option to preserve your hacks would be to run "The Sliver" from DVRUpgrade after the 6.2a slices show up.


That patch is on the DDB forum and it is called the "Slicer".


----------



## dishdudes

GAM said:


> That patch is on the DDB forum and it is called the "Slicer".


Speaking of DDB, can you guys get there? Been down since last nite for me..


----------



## GAM

I can't get their either.

It's back online.


----------



## Cure

Quick question (I hope):

Can we just run Superpatch 6.2a on an existing Zippered and enhanced HDVR2 or do we have to restore the old pre-superpatch tivoapp? The directions on DDB seem to indicate that it has to be run on a "virgin" tivoapp.

If you have to restore it, how do you do it?

Thank you very much.


----------



## SteelersFan

What OS are you at - 6.2 or 6.2a? If you're at 6.2, the 6.2a superpatch will NOT work. Running Superpatch 6.2a assumes you are now running OS 6.2a and therefore have a new tivoapp (6.2a) to patch.


----------



## GAM

GAM said:


> I need a little help please. I reran the most current tweak.sh so my setup would now put everything into varhacks (mine was an older zipper so it was not set this way.)
> I know my cron setup is running because the test file is being updated but when I checked the cronlog-main file this morning it only shows the cron.test.out was deleted. Shouldn't a fakecall entry be in there as well? My root file also does not have a TWP restart entry. Is this correct?


Anybody, please.


----------



## Cure

I thought the Enhancement Script ran Superpatch, so if you sliced to 6.2a, you'd still have the patched tivoapp from when you Zippered and enhanced your 6.2 box.


----------



## SteelersFan

Cure said:


> I thought the Enhancement Script ran Superpatch, so if you sliced to 6.2a, you'd still have the patched tivoapp from when you Zippered and enhanced your 6.2 box.


6.2a comes with a new tivoapp. You have to run superpatch 6.2a on it.


----------



## NayGra

I am just about too hack my Dire*tivo 'Samsung SIR-S4080R' box, the software is still showing 6.2-01-2-381, I haven't had the phone line plugged in for a while now and getting those nag screens to plug it in. I dont have a phone line I just use cell phones instead, so that's why  .

I have the new zipper software and have read the instruction, it say's that when you run the Tweak.sh it will intall the enhancements and detect that its a new install and will run the superpatch_67all.tcl as well. I see in this forum that the new 6.2a software needs the 6.2a patch instead of the supperpatch_67all.tcl. How do I get it to intall the 6.2a instead of the other one, if it is automatically installed when I run Tweak.sh.

Also, would it be a good idea for me to get my origanal hard drive to update to the new 6.2a software and pull that tivoapp file from that first, if so how do I get it off of this hard drive and on to the newer hacked one.  

Thanks
Gra


----------



## HellFish

NayGra, 
Do you believe in question marks*?* 

It looks like when tweak.sh gets to the superpatching section of it, tweak.sh will run whatever file starts with "superpatch". So if you're following the Zipper instructions, place the 6.2a superpatch where it tells you to put the regular one. And don't forget, you will still need "set_mrv_name_67" from the original superpatch-67 zip.

It sounds like you're using a new hard drive to do your update, correct? So you're keeping the original drive for emergency situations only. If so, you _may_ want to upgrade that to 6.2a before you take it out. But it will only be used in extreme circumstances, so it _shouldn't_ be a must. I know I'm not putting my original drive back into my tivo to have it upgrade to 6.2a.

edit: for clarification.


----------



## rbautch

glitchsys said:


> If you find the solution, let me know. I bought 2 stock Linksys USB200M's from the local Best Buy, not sure what version, but I bought this less than a week ago and I don't think Best Buy would have very old stock, so I assume they're the latest version. Anyways, the zippered HDVR2 and SD-DVR40 loved it. No complaints, just worked from the get-go. I ran the superscript/tweak.sh thing, it did its thing, no problems. My only thing is, Best Buy's charging $48 a piece for these USB200M's, so I spent $100 just for adapters. I found an EBay seller selling the AGIGAUSB adapters for $25 + $10 shipped. I bought 2 of them, and he charged me $15 shipping, so for $65 I have 2 AGIGAUSB's on the way. I figured they'd just simply work also. I see so many ppl having problems with the USB200M, and I guess I'm lucky mine always worked, and I see a lot of ppl using the AGIGAUSB's and I assumed it'd just work in mine. But in case it doesn't, I'd like to know what you did to solve your issue. Is your image 6.2, are you running the latest zipper, the latest super patch, etc. etc. not sure if this means anything, but mine's running:
> Software System: 6.2-01-2-321
> TivoWebPlus Distribution: Version 1.3.1 (oztivo-070210)
> Kernel Information: Version 2.4.20 Compile #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004
> 
> Now I did upgrade my TivoWebPlus using the tgz file and the built in upgrade feature from within TivoWebPlus. And my original image came from '62small' which was posted in another forum.


I have a AGIGAUSB on my Zippered HR10-250 and it works fine. Troubleshooting driver problems is not possible without a serial cable. Post the console output, the results from the lsmod command, the contents of your /lib/modules directory, and your usb.map file.


----------



## NayGra

Im sorry I didn't put ?'s lol, thanks for the info on the 6.2a patch Hellfish and yes, I am using a new hard drive. If I use zipper on it and place it back into my unit, is it best to force it to update to the new 6.2a software before I apply the Tweak.sh and the new 6.2a patch?

Thanks
Gra


----------



## Drewster

So, some months ago I zipper-hacked my DTiVo and gave it a static IP address.

Now, some months later, I have no idea what that IP address was.

Can I find it in the on-screen interface any where?


----------



## dswallow

Drewster said:


> So, some months ago I zipper-hacked my DTiVo and gave it a static IP address.
> 
> Now, some months later, I have no idea what that IP address was.
> 
> Can I find it in the on-screen interface any where?


Did you install the HME/HMO patches? if so, you can go through the Phone/Network setup and either check what it is or pick something new.


----------



## willardcpa

Can't you go through your router and see what is hooked up to it??


----------



## gfb107

This might be helpful.


----------



## Xtra7973

Drewster said:


> So, some months ago I zipper-hacked my DTiVo and gave it a static IP address.
> 
> Now, some months later, I have no idea what that IP address was.
> 
> Can I find it in the on-screen interface any where?


 Just google for angry ip scanner, or just click here. Then just enter the range for your network and it will show everything on it. If you have more than one Tivo on the network it will even show what ever you named your Tivo's so you cant get them mixed up. It's freeware and open source.


----------



## aprest

GAM said:


> I need a little help please. I reran the most current tweak.sh so my setup would now put everything into varhacks (mine was an older zipper so it was not set this way.)
> I know my cron setup is running because the test file is being updated but when I checked the cronlog-main file this morning it only shows the cron.test.out was deleted. Shouldn't a fakecall entry be in there as well? My root file also does not have a TWP restart entry. Is this correct?


The reason that the deletion of the cron.test.log file is being reported in cronlog-main is that there is an echo command. Check your root. Fakecall probably looks like this:

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

If you want it to report in cronlog-main edit it in your root to look like this:

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall ran" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

Check that fakecall.tcl ran on your Tivo. It should show that a "Service Connection" call was successful at 10:20 PM cst (corrected for your time zone).

TWP restart was eliminated in recent versions of the Zipper.
If you want it back then add the following to your root:

# stop Tivowebplus every night at 3:14am cst
14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Start Tivowebplus every night at 3:15am cst
15 9 * * * /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb; echo "`date` TWP started">> /var/log/cronlog-main


----------



## JWThiers

NayGra said:


> Im sorry I didn't put ?'s lol, thanks for the info on the 6.2a patch Hellfish and yes, I am using a new hard drive. If I use zipper on it and place it back into my unit, is it best to force it to update to the new 6.2a software before I apply the Tweak.sh and the new 6.2a patch?
> 
> Thanks
> Gra


If I were hacking my first DTivo, I would wait for the 6.2a update and make sure it is running good, BEFORE doing ANY hacking. No reason to be trying to get a tivo update AND learn about hacking at the same time. KISS (Keep It Simple Silly).


----------



## mrnmrsn

Help Help Help I encouraged my husband to buy a new samsung hd lcd tv.OK One week later cable guys came to ??install?? cable box made by motorola.
They did not touch our tivo cables. After they left my husband hooked up tivo.
BIG PROBLEM We can record and view tivo , but we have no audio. The cable box only has one audio output. Cox told us only solution is to rent their combo hd/dvr. He tried hooking up an hdmi cable but that did not work. We are ready to call it quits and return everything. Can someone with brains help? We are a little too old for this modern technology. Thank you , mrsn


----------



## ttodd1

mrnmrsn said:


> Help Help Help I encouraged my husband to buy a new samsung hd lcd tv.OK One week later cable guys came to ??install?? cable box made by motorola.
> They did not touch our tivo cables. After they left my husband hooked up tivo.
> BIG PROBLEM We can record and view tivo , but we have no audio. The cable box only has one audio output. Cox told us only solution is to rent their combo hd/dvr. He tried hooking up an hdmi cable but that did not work. We are ready to call it quits and return everything. Can someone with brains help? We are a little too old for this modern technology. Thank you , mrsn


Not sure why you posted this in the Zipper thread but you might get more responses if you start a new one.....?


----------



## Javaman

I'm preparing to zipper a Hughes DVR-40 which has been automatically upgraded to 6.2a and have already gone through the steps listed on the tivo_zipper page about building a Linux/zipper boot disk. Since I'm planning on keeping the original drive as a backup, and copying over to a new drive, I was wondering if the boot disk generated by using the zipper scripts, LBA48 boot cd, and superpatch6.2a (I'm skipping instant cake if I can copy the drive I already have) can copy one drive (The original DVR-40) to the other prior to zipping the new drive? 

Thanks.


----------



## Finnstang

Javaman said:


> I'm preparing to zipper a Hughes DVR-40 which has been automatically upgraded to 6.2a and have already gone through the steps listed on the tivo_zipper page about building a Linux/zipper boot disk. Since I'm planning on keeping the original drive as a backup, and copying over to a new drive, I was wondering if the boot disk generated by using the zipper scripts, LBA48 boot cd, and superpatch6.2a (I'm skipping instant cake if I can copy the drive I already have) can copy one drive (The original DVR-40) to the other prior to zipping the new drive?
> 
> Thanks.


I believe you can use the LBA48 boot cd, but if not just use these directions, and one step gives you a link to download a free boot cd that will work.


----------



## blueshoo

GAM said:


> I need a little help please. I reran the most current tweak.sh so my setup would now put everything into varhacks (mine was an older zipper so it was not set this way.)
> I know my cron setup is running because the test file is being updated but when I checked the cronlog-main file this morning it only shows the cron.test.out was deleted. Shouldn't a fakecall entry be in there as well? My root file also does not have a TWP restart entry. Is this correct?


I recently did the same and noticed the same.

Not sure about the reason behind removing the nightly TWP restart, but I figure the bi-weekly box restart should be fine.

For the fakecall cronlog-main entry, if you look at the /busybox/fakecall.tcl script, there's an "exit 0" line directly above the section of the script that adds the line to cronlog-main and sends a message to the screen that the fakecall was successful. If desired, the script could be modified to include those messages. Again, not sure of the reason for the change, though.


----------



## GAM

The TWP restart was removed because it is now more stable and does not require a nightly restart. How would you edit the fakecall.tcl to include the messages?


----------



## NayGra

Thanks JWThiers for the tip. I will take my box to my friends house and plug in the phone line and get it to update to the new 6.2a software first and check its all running good, then I will do what Javaman is going to do plus the helpful hint from Finnstang to backup my drive and image it to a new drive and then zipper and run the superpatch_6.2a.tcl.

Thanks for the help
Gra


----------



## blueshoo

GAM said:


> The TWP restart was removed because it is now more stable and does not require a nightly restart. How would you edit the fakecall.tcl to include the messages?


You could remove/comment out the 'exit 0' line in fakecall.tcl so that the remainder of the script would execute. Or, for just the cronlog-main entry, you could edit the root crontab file as aprest outlined above.


----------



## GAM

Thanks!


----------



## kimsan

Does the Zipper 2.8/tweak "superpatch" 6.3c or will I still need to manually patch?

Hven't found the answer quickly in searches and I'm ready to jump back into a clean IC/Zipper build today.

A couple months in Fairbanks can get you WAY behind the development curve 

TIA!


----------



## kimsan

kimsan said:


> Does the Zipper 2.8/tweak "superpatch" 6.3c or will I still need to manually patch?
> 
> Hven't found the answer quickly in searches and I'm ready to jump back into a clean IC/Zipper build today.
> 
> A couple months in Fairbanks can get you WAY behind the development curve
> 
> TIA!


Answered by the script itself.

Gunny & Russ: Excellent work! A clean/hacked build of 6.3c in under an hour.

I *did* take the precaution of ftp-ing a fresh copy of the rbautch archive prior to tweaking as I saw the cp fail message, but that's a well known burn issue by now.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gunnyman

Russ gets all the credit. 
I've not done anything with the zipper in MONTHS.


----------



## 4WoofGrrrr

Howdy, all...

I just created a new install disk with The Zipper and instantcake
and fired it up for the first time.

I telnet'ed in and ran the hack script, then rebooted.

Now when I try to telnet in I'm told:
Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed

WHat can I do?


----------



## blzrd

blzrd said:


> K so I got my Airlink AGIGAUSB adapter. I plug it into my zippered tivo and nothing happens. No lights, not ip address. I remember reading something about having to have backported drivers for this adapter, but if zipper installs those automatically, then what am I doing wrong?


So can someone help me out with this? I don't have a serial cable. But I haven't done anything that was exactly in the installation procedures. I used a fresh 6.2 install of the tivo kernel. I bought the disk from ptv and zippered my tivo with it. Shouldn't that install the drivers for all the drivers on the compatible list? I am thouroly confused.....


----------



## kimsan

Gunnyman said:


> Russ gets all the credit.
> I've not done anything with the zipper in MONTHS.


Gunny,

All modesty aside, it was the joint effort that took Russ's script from a huge convenience for prehacked systems to the all inclusive hack-tweak-for-beginners it is today.

And Russ,

Great work on the latest script version. Painless hack from a virgin IC6.3c image to Zipperland with all those extras attractions we've come to love. Now wouldja include TWP 2.0.0/Hackman 5.0 already? 

And yup, I already know the *extremely* sound reasons why you don't.

Well, off to get my "donor" drive fully SP-ed and ready for backup/restore to the working boxes.

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## code4code5

I'm sorry if someone has already asked this, but with my zippered HDVR2, what's going to happen with the change in DST next week? 

I was reading on DBS that they were advising DTivo owners to connect their systems to phone lines to get an update fixing the time.


----------



## Gunnyman

there are several threads on this.
look in the dtv section for 6.2a in stream for starters


----------



## oldhack

4WoofGrrrr said:


> Howdy, all...
> 
> I just created a new install disk with The Zipper and instantcake
> and fired it up for the first time.
> 
> I telnet'ed in and ran the hack script, then rebooted.
> 
> Now when I try to telnet in I'm told:
> Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed
> 
> WHat can I do?


Same problem here .
What my problem was that I didnt have the right router ip address added in zipper when it asked. 
For lynksys its 192.168.1.1 other routers have a different address. 
Then all was good except there wasnt a hacks dir anywhere.


----------



## tward_biteme1

code4code5 said:


> I'm sorry if someone has already asked this, but with my zippered HDVR2, what's going to happen with the change in DST next week?
> 
> I was reading on DBS that they were advising DTivo owners to connect their systems to phone lines to get an update fixing the time.


Lets put it this way... Looking in the guide and my 11 o'clock news will be comming on at 10 o'clock already! But everything is still set to record at the same times...


----------



## RepTech

Has anyone actually managed to get the Netgear MA111 V2 working with the DSR708? I've re-zippered the drive a few times and can never get it to connect to my network. It just get the standard cannot connect error in telnet.

I used my serial cable and ran the tweak.sh, it seemed to work fine but still no connection.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnCarver

Instantcake 6.3c and Zipper 2.8 work fine together ... BUT ... Tserver and Tytool cant keep video and audio synched, so I'm now back at the slothful 3.1.5f with an older zipper, but Tytool works again with Tserver.


----------



## Mr_Bester

JohnCarver said:


> Instantcake 6.3c and Zipper 2.8 work fine together ... BUT ... Tserver and Tytool cant keep video and audio synched, so I'm now back at the slothful 3.1.5f with an older zipper, but Tytool works again with Tserver.


You can look at the other place for a ty2 mpg type of proggy...


----------



## eclipsme

I had a Zippered 3.15 on my HR10-250, using a linksys USB200M and an old PTV image that came on a disk with the HR10.

All was fine, but because my software was so old, Zipper did not disable encryption. Also, I missed folders, speed, etc, so I allowed the unit to take the upgrade to 6.3c by modifying the installSw.itcl script adding $name as specified elswhere. I also attempted to keep networking, but was unsuccessful. Otherwise, 6.3c has been working fine - just no network access (and no serial cable to verify bash) :-(

I pulled the drive and zippered it again with the same zipper disk I used for 3.15, except that I updated the Zipper files and removed the 3.15 disk image from the cdrom so it would keep 6.3c. I also chose to save my recordings.

Still no network.

I downloaded a new copy of the lba48, pulled the drive and Zippered again. All seemed to work great. The script said it was backing up old nw drivers and installing new ones, which I do not recall seeing before, but probably that is just a faulty memory. ;-o

Still, no networking - no lights on the linksys.

The only other thing I can think to do is download a fresh 6.3c image, but won't this delete existing recordings? Or can they be saved?

Is this the path I should look at or does anybody have any other ideas? I don't mind spending the money on the image, but only if it solved the problem. I am just not sure that is the issue, though...  

Thanks for the help, and except for the problem I am having, the Zipper script sure does make things a lot easier. Thanks!

Harvey


----------



## Gunnyman

build a new zipper disk.
the old zipper didn't install usb200M drivers until after tweak.sh is run. the newer build installs them while the drive is in your PC


----------



## pxcam

Gunnyman-- I just used Zipper 2.8, but my linksys usb200m ver 2.0 isn't giving me a connection. Should I run the new beta Zipper? Thanks.


----------



## chippyt

I have a few 6.2a upgrade questions. I have a HDVR2 that has 6.2 and is zippered with the latest patches, etc. The 6.2a slices are on the box and I am ready to upgrade. I plan to use slicer, since I am a little timid and want to make sure everything is done right. My questions are:

1. Can I use slicer on a zippered HDVR2 and will it copy over the hacks, network parms, etc.?

2. If slicer works, do I just run superpatch6.2a and ser_mrv_name after I reboot the HDVR2?

3. Does MRV work on 6.2a or did it get disabled?

TIA!


----------



## eclipsme

Gunnyman said:


> build a new zipper disk.
> the old zipper didn't install usb200M drivers until after tweak.sh is run. the newer build installs them while the drive is in your PC


I will give it a try. I thought I had downloaded the latest before burning the cd, but perhaps not.

Thanks.

Harvey


----------



## ttodd1

chippyt said:


> 3. Does MRV work on 6.2a or did it get disabled?
> 
> TIA!


Works fine


----------



## rbautch

chippyt said:


> I have a few 6.2a upgrade questions. I have a HDVR2 that has 6.2 and is zippered with the latest patches, etc. The 6.2a slices are on the box and I am ready to upgrade. I plan to use slicer, since I am a little timid and want to make sure everything is done right. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Can I use slicer on a zippered HDVR2 and will it copy over the hacks, network parms, etc.?
> 
> 2. If slicer works, do I just run superpatch6.2a and ser_mrv_name after I reboot the HDVR2?
> 
> 3. Does MRV work on 6.2a or did it get disabled?
> 
> TIA!


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.


----------



## Cure

Like some other people, I have my old Zippered HDVR2 and my new Zippered HR10-250. I understand that MRV works on the HDVR2 but not on the HR10. Can you therefore use MRV for anything? Can it do anything that you can't do with MovieLoader and mfs_ftp?

Thank you very much.


----------



## NYHeel

rbautch said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes.


One more question as I plan to undertake this tonight, does the MRV expiration thing get reset? In other words to we need to run anything to get rid of the MRV certificate expiration? Wish me luck. I originally did 3.1 to 4.01b using Dellanave's guide (I have since upgraded both drives via the zipper) and actually got to understand how this stuff works and how linux works. But it's been awhile and I've forgotten everything.

Actually another question, to what directory should we copy over the superpatch file on our Tivo? It's probably a stupid question that I could figure out when I got home and reviewed my Tivo's file structure but I figured it's best if I ask and not screw up my box since my wife would kill me.


----------



## NYHeel

Oh and a quick slicer question. Does the slicer version differ based on which Tivo model you have? Does it use the 3 digit code (ie 321 or 351) after the software version?


----------



## utnorris

Hey guys,
First I want to say thanks for making this tool, it does seem to be easy to use. I do have some questions with some problems I am running into. Here are my statistics:

HR10-250 - dual HD
6.3c kernal
Used the PTV HBA48 to expand the drive space and then also used it in the Zipper as instructed.

1 - Now that I have hacked the tivo I get an "error #32" everytime I go to search for programs and then try to record them. I can record them straight from the guide and all works well, but if I go in and do a search for programs, it won't let me record them or setup a SP, instead I get the "error #32". Any idea what I need to do here? Should I re-run the hacks script?

2 - I now have a message at the bottom of the menu that states "tivo plus features (trial ends today). I read where you could run some program based on .tui that would get rid of the showcases and stars along with this message, but i couldn't find any instructions on how to use it or what to use it with. Was this caused by me selecting one of the hacks, if so I can rerun the hacks and not choose it.

3 - Can the tivo be setup as DHCP instead of static? I run DHCP for the rest of my computers and tivoweb doesn't work if I do that since the tivo has a static ip.

4 - If all else fails, what command do I run from the brash# to unistall the hacks? If I cannot get these resolved I figure I will just purchase the PTVupgrade one to open the network and install tivoweb.


Thank you in advance for the help,

Utnorris


----------



## JaserLet

This is a three part question:

1) Are Instant Cake images available with 6.2a and 6.3c? I have checked the IC website and found listings of DirecTivo models, but I can't find specific version numbers listed. I would like to "start fresh" with several of my DirecTivo devices.

B) Have the Zipper and Tweak script been updated for 6.2a and 6.3c? I am going to be "starting fresh" on my DirecTivo DVRs with new, larger hard drives.

III) What is the "second best" USB Ethernet adapter? The FA-120 has become really expensive on the used market.


----------



## willardcpa

Gunnyman said:


> ....
> I've not done anything with the zipper in MONTHS.


Well, that explains why Mrs. Gunnyman has been so on edge lately.


----------



## goony

JaserLet said:


> 1) Are Instant Cake images available with 6.2a and 6.3c?


Read this post from 5 days ago by the DVD Upgrade website owner: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4919639#post4919639
Short answer: Not yet


----------



## vixflix

Telnet!!!! I keep getting an error that Telnet is adding extra line feeds and to use the "Addtional directions for xp users". I run telnet and enter "set crlf". I then enter "Q" to exit and then enter "telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.###" and it starts all over again, and again...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GAM

I updated my system to 6.2a using slicer, etc.
Everything seems to be working except I can't tell if cron is running because the cron.test.out file does not seem to be updating. I did telnet in and run that portion of the root file manually and it did update the cron.test.out. Where and what should I look for to make sure cron is running right?


----------



## SteelersFan

vixflix said:


> Telnet!!!! I keep getting an error that Telnet is adding extra line feeds and to use the "Addtional directions for xp users". I run telnet and enter "set crlf". I then enter "Q" to exit and then enter "telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.###" and it starts all over again, and again...
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


After unset crlf, do o 192.168.1.### and you're good to go. Don't worry about the rest ("telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.###") if you go this route.


----------



## calimada

Has anyone run into this problem.

Using zipper 2.8 on my 6.3c, I get the following error:

Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
cp: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz: No such file or directory. Hacked kernel not found on Zipper CD. Aborting..."

I have an HR10-250 which was upgraded yesterday to 6.2c with "slicer". Previously it had been zippered with 3.1.5x but I lost network access after upgrading to 6.2c (i think i didn't update usb.map somewhere, but otherwise followed the instructions closely), otherwise its working fine...

Question answered: I was being cheap and not using the right boot cd. I bought the $5 one listed in the zipper file and its working fine.

I kept the post in case anyone else runs into this issue as well.


----------



## differnet

vixflix said:


> Telnet!!!! I keep getting an error that Telnet is adding extra line feeds and to use the "Addtional directions for xp users". I run telnet and enter "set crlf". I then enter "Q" to exit and then enter "telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.###" and it starts all over again, and again...
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


try using teraterm pro


----------



## calimada

well zipper looks like it worked but no network access... anyone have suggestions on troubleshooting steps?

hardware setup exactly how it was before the upgrade but no dice... does zipper's script update the usb.map in all the required locations or skips this step if was already partially installed...

Update: i think the problem occured because i didn't enter my service number in correctly so it didn't think the image was a 6.3.

Update: nm that wasn't it either... still no light on network.

Update: it was the usb.map file... I believe since my network cards (USB200m v2 and ASOHOUSB) required backport drivers the usb.map had to be manually updated. I used a usb.map file uploaded by another individual...

curious the update 5 in the slicer thread said it addressed this problem and re-running zipper 2.8 didn't fix it either. I wonder why...

Update 3: Now i get a link light on the card, but no network access. I looked at all the driver files and they were updated march 6th, by zipper... not sure why i'm still not getting access...


----------



## Finnstang

Are you sure you are using the correct IP address? Did you setup the IP to be outside of the DHCP range of your router? Do you have a firewall running?


----------



## vixflix

Used TeraTerm. Worked great. Thanks!


----------



## vixflix

SteelersFan said:


> After unset crlf, do o 192.168.1.### and you're good to go. Don't worry about the rest ("telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.###") if you go this route.


Thanks!! I used TeraTerm and that worked for me but I will keep this fix in mind.


----------



## vixflix

I just called DirecTv and told them that I have a unit that will not make the daily call to upgrade the software. I explained that the only reason that I cared was the DST issue. They assured me that the software version had nothing to do with the DTS issue. They state that if I get the Guide update that comes thru the sat feed (and obviously I do or I could not record anything) then the schedule and recordings will be unaffected by the change in the Daylight Savings Time. Any thoughts?


----------



## lew

There are numerous threads on this issue. DTV uses UTC for both the guide data and for scheduling. There might be an issue with manual recordings but all other recordings will operate properly. The time won't be displayed properly but that's cosmetic.



vixflix said:


> I just called DirecTv and told them that I have a unit that will not make the daily call to upgrade the software. I explained that the only reason that I cared was the DST issue. They assured me that the software version had nothing to do with the DTS issue. They state that if I get the Guide update that comes thru the sat feed (and obviously I do or I could not record anything) then the schedule and recordings will be unaffected by the change in the Daylight Savings Time. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

HI,

Had had a bit of trouble doing the 6.2a upgrade on my HDVR2 box I rezippered and I can telnet with putty , in but when I issue a command like "ls" nothing happens. I can do a "CD .."

and suggestions?

Update: I can do a dir but when I try and run tweak.sh again nothing happens


----------



## JWThiers

JaserLet said:


> III) What is the "second best" USB Ethernet adapter? The FA-120 has become really expensive on the used market.


Try Dlink DUB-E100


----------



## SteelersFan

JWThiers said:


> Try Dlink DUB-E100


Yep. I just received one of these from Amazon for $30 shipped.


----------



## JaserLet

JWThiers said:


> Try Dlink DUB-E100


That thing is cute! It's looks like a tiny version of the rest of the Dlink consumer network devices! I'm sold on it!


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Help!! I am trying to re zipper and I see I get a error when it gets to the copying the hacks part. I get:

cp: read error input/output error.

I have made 2 zipper disks and switched CDdrives. What could be wrong?


----------



## Bluewookie

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Help!! I am trying to re zipper and I see I get a error when it gets to the copying the hacks part. I get:
> 
> cp: read error input/output error.
> 
> I have made 2 zipper disks and switched CDdrives. What could be wrong?


Your burning software.

I had this problem trying to burn with a few different apps. Burning with Nero alleviated the issue for me.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Bluewookie said:


> Your burning software.
> 
> I had this problem trying to burn with a few different apps. Burning with Nero alleviated the issue for me.


ok burned with nero 6 and it worked (nero 7 did not) got no error when zippering, but I still can not with the tweak script. when I run it nothing happens


----------



## ttodd1

How is your path set?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

from the rc.sysinit.author file



export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox


----------



## zarsky99

I just successfully upgraded my SD-DVR40 to a 250GB HD....I now have 235 hours of sweet yummy tivoness.....


I huge thank you to the fine creators of this script. It was absolutely flawless!!!!

I still need to net enable the beast and load all the hacks. I am waiting for my net adaptor from ebay....but I am tickled pink!!!


----------



## vixflix

I have Zippered and enabled MRV on my 2 Hughes HDVR2's and all is great.
I Zippered my last Tivo, an RCA DVR40. All went well but no MRV.
I can consistantly Telnet and FTP to the unit without any problem.
I ran the Enhancement Scrip a second time but still no joy.
I used the Zipper CD I used for the HDVR2's. I skip the InstantCake Image part so I am using the image that was on the unit befor the Zippering. The software version is 6.2a.

Any thoughts? Can I telnet in and do something to just turn on the MRV functionality?


----------



## Gunnyman

yep
you need the superpatch for 6.2a. the one packaged with the zipper won't work on 6.2a


----------



## vixflix

Gunnyman: You are the man. Follow up questions ( I am very new to this). I have the 6.2a Superpatch. I know how to FTP it to the unit. 

Where do I put it?
What do I do to run it?

I hope these questions are not too lame.

Thanks!


----------



## JWThiers

Copy it to the /hacks dir. To run it enter filename.tcl. whatever the name of the superpatch is. Mine was superpatch-6.2a.tcl


----------



## vixflix

smart FTP says fails States /Hacks is Read Only. I was able to copy it to /var/tmp
Can I run it from there?


----------



## bckncook

OK guys, I've never posted on here before, so show me how good you are!

Just zippered two HR10-250's. I can no longer get an OTA signal on either one of them. I don't mean a low signal... I mean ZERO signal. I could get a signal before, and I can still get a signal on other TVs. The ATSC tuners are activated.

Any advice?


----------



## tward_biteme1

vixflix said:


> smart FTP says fails States /Hacks is Read Only. I was able to copy it to /var/tmp
> Can I run it from there?


Anytime you want to write to most places you need to Telnet there first and run:

rw

when done do:

ro

/var/tmp is always rw I think....


----------



## vixflix

Getting there... I have FTP'ed superpatch-6.2a-Alpha.tcl to the hacks dir. I can telnet to it and here is what happens when I try to run it

bd-bash# cd /hacks
bd-bash# superpatch-6.2a-Aplha.tcl
bash: superpatch-6.2a-Aplha.tcl: command not found
bd-bash#

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## GAM

Try ./superpatch-6.2a-Alpha.tcl


----------



## kimsan

vixflix said:


> Getting there... I have FTP'ed superpatch-6.2a-Alpha.tcl to the hacks dir. I can telnet to it and here is what happens when I try to run it
> 
> bd-bash# cd /hacks
> bd-bash# superpatch-6.2a-Aplha.tcl
> bash: superpatch-6.2a-Aplha.tcl: command not found
> bd-bash#
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Is it as simple as a typo? Aplha vs Alpha?


----------



## vixflix

GAM said:


> Try ./superpatch-6.2a-Alpha.tcl


Did not work. Is a DIR comand that will show me what is in the current directory?


----------



## Gunnyman

that command is ls
cd to the directory you ftp'd superpatch to
type tivosh super then hit tab
the tab key will fill in the rest of the file name


----------



## Bluewookie

vixflix said:


> Did not work. Is a DIR comand that will show me what is in the current directory?


Use ls to see the contents of directory.


----------



## SBI

Greetings guys,

Any idea what do I do with the new DST and my Zipper'd TiVo...?


----------



## PJO1966

SBI said:


> Greetings guys,
> 
> Any idea what do I do with the new DST and my Zipper'd TiVo...?


If it's an HD TiVo, you need 6.3c. If it's any other kind, you're OK.


----------



## zarsky99

OK....so I just posted about 10 posts back that I successfully zippered by SD-DVR40. Somehow I missed all the posts about the DST 6.2a upgrade, as I was so focused on understanding the precise method to zipper my system.

Basically I followed the current zipper 2.8 instructions exactly. I bought a new 250GB HD and zippered it with the instantcake 6.2 DVR40 image. I have not yet connected the zippered tivo to my network, because I am still awaiting my USB ethernet adapter from ebay. So I have not run the enhancement script, therefore I do not believe I have any hacks enabled yet. Do I have this correct?

I have been reading through tons of posts here and on other site talking about the various methods that can be used to upgrade to 6.2a, and to be honest I am royally confused. I have tried to describe the most common methods below:

1. It seems most people are opting for the slicer method or manually installing the slices in one way or another.

2. I think others are simply running the new superpatch-6.2a.tcl script on their box, which performs the upgrade and retains the hacks....do I have this right? I would need network access to complete this method because you cannot transfer files via the serial connect...right?

3. Another option seems to be to build a new zipper cd with the new superpatch-6.2a.tcl script instead of the one currently referenced by the zipper 2.8 guide. I believe I would like to use this method, but I do not have a 6.2a image to start with. The instantcake image I have is 6.2, and my newly zippered drive will not upgrade to 6.2a automatically because the standard zipper install de-activates automatic upgrades....Do I have that correct? So I have a chicken and egg problem I think. Basically, for this method to work I would need a 6.2a image like instantcake or a HD that already has 6.2a installed...correct?

Can someone help me understand the simplest method to move my current zippered 6.2 tivo to 6.2a? I do not care if I lose any hacks, because I have not even run the enhancement script yet.

Thank you in advance to any help.

UPDATE:

I forgot about the install62a.tcl option for upgrading to 6.2a. After thinking through the options some more, I think that option is best for my circumstances. Would the more experienced users here agree? I believe I need to have network access in order to transfer the files in order to run the script though....You cannot transfer files via the serial cable as that is for bash terminal access only...correct?

SOLVED: See BTUx9's solution


----------



## RxMan

nevermind.


----------



## zarsky99

Nevermind my inquiry a couple of posts up....I am going with the easy method:

install62a.tcl option for upgrading to 6.2a by BTUx9. I would post a link, but I do not have enough posts yet to be allowed to post links. BTUx9's method is super easy cool, once I have my USB ethernet working properly.

I have the link rights now...

See BTUx9's solution


----------



## kewashi

SteelersFan said:


> After unset crlf, do o 192.168.1.### and you're good to go. Don't worry about the rest ("telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.###") if you go this route.


I posted a registry hack several months ago for how to set this as your telnet default. A quick search for my posts will reveal it. I don't post often so it won't be hard to find. Good luck.


----------



## kewashi

zarsky99 said:


> Nevermind my inquiry a couple of posts up....I am going with the easy method:
> 
> install62a.tcl option for upgrading to 6.2a by BTUx9. I would post a link, but I do not have enough posts yet to be allowed to post links. BTUx9's method is super easy cool, once I have my USB ethernet working properly.
> 
> I have the link rights now...
> 
> See BTUx9's solution


I've been away for a while, but for what it's worth I have the exact same system as you and my successful hack didn't involve any of these complexities. I just ran the zipper and let her rip and viola I was good to go.


----------



## SBI

PJO1966 said:


> If it's an HD TiVo, you need 6.3c. If it's any other kind, you're OK.


It is no HD. Thank you!


----------



## jguy

My HdTivo is telling me It needs to call in before I can record anything. I just used Zipper with a new 6.3c image and everything seemed to go fine. I even tried a clear and delete everything and then rezippered without restoring the image. I did not include superpatch or set mrv name. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lord Vader

kewashi said:


> ...*viola* I was good to go.


I dated a girl named "viola" once. Nine months later, *voila*...!


----------



## PJO1966

Lord Vader said:


> I dated a girl named "viola" once. Nine months later, *voila*...!


Don't you mean wallah?


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, for those who still don't get it, the term that is pronounced "vwal-LAH" is actually spelled "voila."


----------



## snowybunting

I have an HR10-250 that I'd like to open up with the zipper for MRV and a larger drive. It appears from the Zipper website to be fairly straightforward (I've zippered an SD -DVR40), but the DST issue and "slices" has me a bit confused, as in I don't understand what the "slices" represent and if I indeed need them if I follow the zipper instructions. It appears all I need to do is get the instantcake image, (which seems to be at version 6.3c - this takes care of DST problem?), then go thru the remaining 3 steps. 

Is it really this straightforward?


----------



## vixflix

:up: After months of Zippering, downloading, studying, posting, and nagging my friend JoeyJoJo, I finally have all three of my D*V TiVo's Zippered, Hacked, & Networked!! I still need to attempt accessing them thru the web but that is low on my priority list. Only one is on 6.2a, the others are on 6.2. However I do not think I care. According to D*V my Season Pass recording will still function just fine and I'm OK with that.

I can not even begin to adequately express my thanks to all that have assisted. 

Please Keep Hacking!!

Thanks,
Vic


----------



## Michael248363

I've got two DSR7k, that I zipper'd a month or so ago. I've been busy and haven't had time to troubleshoot till now. One of them when I booted, had a GSOD. It recovered, but I can't access it via the network. The other one booted up fine, but I can't access it through the network either. I'm using the USB200M, although I don't know what version it is. I saw something about the script being fixed to load the drivers at the right time now. Is this a recent fix and do I need to re-zipper my drives?

Also, since I haven't been able to complete the process and get it on the network, I've been trying to d/l the patch for DST via the modem and it never gets past "negotiating". Does zipper prevent me from getting updates? Would make sense if it did. If it does, how do I get the DST patch?

Sorry, if I'm asking really basic questions. I'm only dumb about things I don't know.


----------



## vixflix

Michael,
I had a lot of problems getting my units to place the daily call because i use an internet phone service (Vonage), but it worked eventualy. The zipper should not prevent your unit from making the call, just prevents the processing of the update.


----------



## Gunnyman

actually the zipper prevents tivos from negotiating with tivo.com's servers. Their IP's are blocked.


----------



## vixflix

WOW! Truly sorry for the misinformation. I would sware that my TiVos state that the last call attempt was sucessfull. Is that just a spoof?


----------



## Gunnyman

yep fakecall works that magic.


----------



## seospider

I just discovered this forum and am hoping someone can help me out. I have a DTivo R10 and it looks like I don't have the skills necessary to modify it. I was thinking of going on eBay to buy another DTivo that I could use on my other television and connect to my wireless network with the ultimate goal of getting my recorded shows on to my Mac Powerbook G4. Is there a DTivo one would recommend and is this even possible in the first place?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gunnyman

any series 2 besides the R10
internally they are identical.


----------



## Michael248363

ok, so I can't make the daily call, because zipper blocks the Tivo servers. I'll stop banging my head against the wall. 

There isn't anything on the drives that I have to keep, so I might just reimage them, get all the latest patches and then try zipper again. Hopefully, this time I'll be able to get on the network. I'm guessing that a GSOD is not "normal" after running the zipper.


----------



## Langree

ok, i'm sure it's been answered but a quick search for DST didn't show me an answer.

Is my zippered and hacked unit going to have the wrong time for 3 weeks?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yes. It won't work. Unplug it until April 1st to avoid the risk of a fire.


----------



## Langree

Lord Vader said:


> Yes. It won't work. Unplug it until April 1st to avoid the risk of a fire.


...

I'm sorry I thought it was a legit question. Next time I'll run any question I may have in a PM to you and you can tell me if it's ok to ask.


----------



## Lord Vader

Oh, lighten up, Betsy. It's the frickin' weekend. 

BTW, this has been asked and answered several times in the forum. Hint: no problem except for manual recordings.


----------



## willardcpa

Lord Vader said:


> Oh, lighten up, Betsy. It's the frickin' weekend.


No, it's not, unless your tivo went to DST a couple of days earlier!!


----------



## Langree

Lord Vader said:


> Oh, lighten up, Betsy. It's the frickin' weekend.
> 
> BTW, this has been asked and answered several times in the forum. Hint: no problem except for manual recordings.


I'd seen that in reference to the S1 Tivos, like I said I tried a search but didn't see anything definitive in the results. I follow this thread off and on since I have very little to add to the topic, unless I have an issue.


----------



## Lord Vader

willardcpa said:


> No, it's not, unless your tivo went to DST a couple of days earlier!!


Uh, last time I checked, today's Friday, and that makes this the weekend, genius.


----------



## Lord Vader

Langree said:


> I'd seen that in reference to the S1 Tivos, like I said I tried a search but didn't see anything definitive in the results. I follow this thread off and on since I have very little to add to the topic, unless I have an issue.


We all have issues. Right now I am royally pissed off at Microsoft. The first time they make something that DOESN'T suck, they'll call it a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Langree

Lord Vader said:


> We all have issues. Right now I am royally pissed off at Microsoft. The first time they make something that DOESN'T suck, they'll call it a vacuum cleaner.


Don't say that, I'm switching to Vista tonight...

So if I'm not on til next week, you'll know why.


----------



## willardcpa

Lord Vader said:


> Uh, last time I checked, today's Friday, and that makes this the weekend, genius.


Per Merriam-Webster
"weekend
5 entries found.

weekend[1,noun]weekend[2,intransitive verb]weekend[3,adjective]weekend bagweekend warrior

Main Entry: 1week·end 
Pronunciation: \ˈwēk-ˌend\ 
Function: noun 
Date: 1638 
: the end of the week; specifically : the period between the close of one working or business or school week and the beginning of the next"

I'm still at work - so it's not quite the "weekend".   
Friday in and of itself isn't the "weekend", now after work on Friday would be.


----------



## Lord Vader

willardcpa said:


> Per Merriam-Webster
> "weekend
> 5 entries found.
> 
> weekend[1,noun]weekend[2,intransitive verb]weekend[3,adjective]weekend bagweekend warrior
> 
> Main Entry: 1week·end
> Pronunciation: \ˈwēk-ˌend\
> Function: noun
> Date: 1638
> : the end of the week; specifically : the period between the close of one working or business or school week and the beginning of the next"
> 
> I'm still at work - so it's not quite the "weekend".
> Friday in and of itself isn't the "weekend", now after work on Friday would be.


Sorry. You are incorrect. It is the weekend.


----------



## Lord Vader

Langree said:


> Don't say that, I'm switching to Vista tonight...
> 
> So if I'm not on til next week, you'll know why.


I hope you have 4GB of RAM, BTW. Microsoft loves to tout Vista as needing onlya minimum of 512MB of RAM, but a little known secret: all their own demos are on machines running 4GB of RAM because Vista cannot achieve full functionality with less than that. Good luck, though, with it.


----------



## willardcpa

Lord Vader said:


> Sorry. You are incorrect. It is the weekend.


I gave you a citation to a dictionary. What basis are you making your claim???
Here's another one from Wikipedia, the first link that shows up when you Google "weekend".
"Weekend
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
For the film by Jean-Luc Godard, see Week End.
The weekend is a part of the week lasting one or two days in which most paid workers do not work. This is a time for leisure and recreation, and/or for religious activities. In historically Christian countries the weekend typically covers Saturday and Sunday, for Muslims and while in Muslim countries it is Friday and Saturday, or Thursday and Friday. In Israel the weekend is Friday and Saturday. Sometimes the end of the presiding work day is considered part of the weekend. -lw-"

Course it does indicate that for Muslims its is Friday and Saturday, hows the weather in Bagdad???  

The last sentence of the above is what I was initially joking about - "sometimes the end of the presiding (sp) work day is considered part of the weekend." 

I think you're gonna have to dig some to find an authoritative source that considers all day Friday to be in the weekend, outside of the Koran and the Torrah.


----------



## JohnCarver

Got an automated call from DirecTv telling me to attach a phone line to my HDVR2 so I could get software upgrade. It allread had an Instantcake 6.2 on it that had been zippered on a 400 Gig HD.

Before I attached a phone line, I checked, and it had already downloaded 6.2a 7 times, so I ftped over slicer and sliced it in, rebooted, reran tweak, and all seems fine.


----------



## eclipsme

eclipsme said:


> I had a Zippered 3.15 on my HR10-250, using a linksys USB200M and an old PTV image that came on a disk with the HR10.
> 
> All was fine, but because my software was so old, Zipper did not disable encryption. Also, I missed folders, speed, etc, so I allowed the unit to take the upgrade to 6.3c by modifying the installSw.itcl script adding $name as specified elswhere. I also attempted to keep networking, but was unsuccessful. Otherwise, 6.3c has been working fine - just no network access (and no serial cable to verify bash) :-(
> 
> I pulled the drive and zippered it again with the same zipper disk I used for 3.15, except that I updated the Zipper files and removed the 3.15 disk image from the cdrom so it would keep 6.3c. I also chose to save my recordings.
> 
> Still no network.
> 
> I downloaded a new copy of the lba48, pulled the drive and Zippered again. All seemed to work great. The script said it was backing up old nw drivers and installing new ones, which I do not recall seeing before, but probably that is just a faulty memory. ;-o
> 
> Still, no networking - no lights on the linksys.
> 
> The only other thing I can think to do is download a fresh 6.3c image, but won't this delete existing recordings? Or can they be saved?
> 
> Is this the path I should look at or does anybody have any other ideas? I don't mind spending the money on the image, but only if it solved the problem. I am just not sure that is the issue, though...
> 
> Thanks for the help, and except for the problem I am having, the Zipper script sure does make things a lot easier. Thanks!
> 
> Harvey


I am still stumped! I swapped out the USB200M for an older USB100TX, which was working on my sd dtivo. Still no lights. I verified the network itself is live by connecting a computer to it.

Do I need to download a fresh image? Is there anything anybody can suggest? Will this delete my recordings?

And one more thing. Approximately in this same time period, phoning home stopped, but not from fakecall. I get the message that it hasn't phoned home successfuly for xx days. The call dials hangs a while on negotiating and fails (phone in use - it isn't!). Is this related or do I have a bad modem as well?

Thanks,
Harvey


----------



## snowybunting

eclipsme said:


> I get the message that it hasn't phoned home successfuly for xx days. The call dials hangs a while on negotiating and fails (phone in use - it isn't!).


Mine was doing this a few months back, I had to change the settings to have it dial 1+(area_code) to make it work again.


----------



## JohnCarver

I sliced in 6.2a on my HDVR2 which with 6.2 and zipper and tweak was working fine, but after 6.2a, and even reslicing to 6.2 and re-zippering, trying to generate a Key file in Tytools (any version) gives the following error message now for newly recorded files:

Sorry... Failed to get the first 10 initial chunks...
Have to have at least that many to start the analysis phase...

Is DirecTv sabotoging the Tytool community?


----------



## JohnCarver

I fixed it. I just ran Superpatch again. Dunno why I needed to, but that fixed it. I'm afraid to try 6.2a again


----------



## unclemoosh

JohnCarver said:


> I fixed it. I just ran Superpatch again. Dunno why I needed to, but that fixed it. I'm afraid to try 6.2a again


Did you run superpatch62a after your slicer upgrade?


----------



## sjmaye

I did a few searches, but I see no resolution. 

I got a message from Directv on my HR10-250 about needing to allow a download for the upcoming time change. I have no phone line connected due to Zippering the unit and do not want to wipe the programming. 

Do I really need to do this?


----------



## rbautch

sjmaye said:


> I did a few searches, but I see no resolution.
> 
> I got a message from Directv on my HR10-250 about needing to allow a download for the upcoming time change. I have no phone line connected due to Zippering the unit and do not want to wipe the programming.
> 
> Do I really need to do this?


As long as you have 6.3c you'll be fine.


----------



## rbautch

unclemoosh said:


> Did you run superpatch62a after your slicer upgrade?


Yes.


----------



## rbautch

JohnCarver said:


> I sliced in 6.2a on my HDVR2 which with 6.2 and zipper and tweak was working fine, but after 6.2a, and even reslicing to 6.2 and re-zippering, trying to generate a Key file in Tytools (any version) gives the following error message now for newly recorded files:
> 
> Sorry... Failed to get the first 10 initial chunks...
> Have to have at least that many to start the analysis phase...
> 
> Is DirecTv sabotoging the Tytool community?


This is a common issue, but tytool cant be discussed here. Do a seach on DDB and the answer should come up quickly.


----------



## unclemoosh

sjmaye said:


> I got a message from Directv on my HR10-250 about needing to allow a download for the upcoming time change. I have no phone line connected due to Zippering the unit and do not want to wipe the programming.
> 
> Do I really need to do this?


Only if you want the new software, which has the new DST rules in it. You can live with what you've got if you want to adjust any manual recording you may have until April 1. And then again in the fall for a week from 10/28 - 11/4.

You can upgrade without the call and without losing your hacks. Try searching for slicer.


----------



## rbautch

eclipsme said:


> I am still stumped! I swapped out the USB200M for an older USB100TX, which was working on my sd dtivo. Still no lights. I verified the network itself is live by connecting a computer to it.
> 
> Do I need to download a fresh image? Is there anything anybody can suggest? Will this delete my recordings?
> 
> And one more thing. Approximately in this same time period, phoning home stopped, but not from fakecall. I get the message that it hasn't phoned home successfuly for xx days. The call dials hangs a while on negotiating and fails (phone in use - it isn't!). Is this related or do I have a bad modem as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harvey


A fresh image would work, but you'll lose recordings. Check the troubleshooting tips on the zipper wiki. If still no luck, run the zipper again and make sure you answer the question correctly  when it asks you if you are running 6.x software.


----------



## sjmaye

unclemoosh said:


> Only if you want the new software, which has the new DST rules in it. You can live with what you've got if you want to adjust any manual recording you may have until April 1. And then again in the fall for a week from 10/28 - 11/4.
> 
> You can upgrade without the call and without losing your hacks. Try searching for slicer.


I know I am backward, but I never updated to the new 6.3x. I am still on 3.1f. I am guessing the time will only be off for a couple weeks?


----------



## dswallow

sjmaye said:


> I know I am backward, but I never updated to the new 6.3x. I am still on 3.1f. I am guessing the time will only be off for a couple weeks?


Correct.


----------



## sjmaye

Thanks. I can live with that!


----------



## RxMan

Having some trouble. I took a hard drive and zippered it and ran the enhancement script by putting it in my HR10-250. I then took the drive out and gave it to my fahter to place in his HR10-250. He had the error which required doing a clear and delete everything. He repeated the guided setup, but one phone call needs to be made. It 'fails while negotiating' and won't complete. Thus, he can't record. Has the zipper done something that won't allow even that initial phone call? He has a Mac and doesn't have the HDTivo in a location where it can be connected to a computer. No serial cable or even usb adpater at his house for that matter. 

I helped him replace a hard drive one other time and had no problems making that initial phone call. I don't know if I have a hardware problem, a software problem or if it is D*.

Any ideas?


----------



## redrouteone

Sorry if these has been covered before.

I gave my parent my old Series 2 DTiVo which I zippered. Today my mom told me that DirecTV called saying they needed to dial in to get the DST update.

What can I do? Keeping the hacks on there is not a big deal to them as they don't use them.


----------



## snowybunting

Is there a difference between the hr10-250 and the hd10-250 instantcake image? I bought and downloaded the hd10 version by mistake since I have an hr10. If there is a difference, would it cause the networking to fail? That's what I'm experiencing right now after multiple installs on a new drive, I can't telnet in after the reboot.


----------



## dswallow

snowybunting said:


> Is there a difference between the hr10-250 and the hd10-250 instantcake image? I bought and downloaded the hd10 version by mistake since I have an hr10. If there is a difference, would it cause the networking to fail? That's what I'm experiencing right now after multiple installs on a new drive, I can't telnet in after the reboot.


There's no such thing as an HD10-250. It's an HR10-250. dvrupgrade.com made an error in naming the model on their web site's drop-down box.


----------



## tividog

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello

And to start off thanks for all your help on this site. 
This is my first post also.

I just upgraded my HDVR2 to an 250gb with the Zipper, Instacake & LBA48
everything went fine and I was able to connect to my HDVR2 with an WUSB11 Ver2.8 Wireless adapter buy using the windows Xp prompt with telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress but I can't seem to enable DHCP and when I run the zipper it never asked to enable DHCP! it did ask for the SSID, Tivo address, Router Address which I entered any idea's? I also can connect using Filezilla 2.2.31 but when I try to run tyTools 10r4 it say's it can't get a bash prompt and I did transfer the file with Binary using filezilla to /var/hack/tserver and it permission is 755

P.S. I also posted this in TiVo Underground 
before I realized it was supposed to go hear, I'm very sorry for double posting

Thanks


----------



## BigBearf

RxMan 


> Having some trouble. I took a hard drive and zippered it and ran the enhancement script by putting it in my HR10-250. I then took the drive out and gave it to my fahter to place in his HR10-250. He had the error which required doing a clear and delete everything. He repeated the guided setup, but one phone call needs to be made. It 'fails while negotiating' and won't complete. Thus, he can't record. Has the zipper done something that won't allow even that initial phone call? He has a Mac and doesn't have the HDTivo in a location where it can be connected to a computer. No serial cable or even usb adpater at his house for that matter.
> 
> I helped him replace a hard drive one other time and had no problems making that initial phone call. I don't know if I have a hardware problem, a software problem or if it is D*.
> 
> Any ideas?


I remember doing something like this and after putting a zippered drive in another HR10 I got the hardware error message which can be fixed by running the 51killer.tcl script. The problem is that telnet or serial access is needed.

I did a clear and delete and when I tried to make the phone call I too got a failed to negotiate and thought it was a hardware problem. I then put the original drive back in and everything was OK. I had to rezipper the drive and then run the tweak.sh which usually clears the error 51 but if not I ran the 51killer.tcl script.

The upshot is that the drive has to be in the HR10 and then the tweak.sh or 51killer.tcl script has to be run on that machine in order to marry the drive to the machine and allow recording.

Hope this helps, 
BigBearf


----------



## dalesd

rbautch said:


> If you meant hacking from 4.01b to 6.2 with a new script, then no, there are no plans to do that (I doubt it's even possible). It's just a easy to start over and re-image the drive with the Zipper. If you want to save your recordings, extract or MRV them to another Tivo (which can be had for $35). If you want to preserve your season passes, make a backup using TWP, and then restore them after you install 6.2.


I'm running 4.x. (RID) All this 6.2 & 6.2a stuff makes me want to get the upgrade. However, I'll have to pull the drive and lose my recordings if I want to Zipper 6.2 on there, right?

Well, we can't quite face losing our recordings at the moment. I think I'd just like to let the DTiVo update itself to 6.2a. Then I'll still have folders, the faster interface, keep my recordings, and I'll do the Zipper when the TiVo is empty.

I think all I gotta do is comment out a few lines in my rc.sysinit.author file. Is there anything else to do?



Code:


#!/bin/bash

export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox

# start telnet
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &

#start ftp
tivoftp

#make fake daily call
[B]#[/B]fakecall.tcl

#add two static route so the TiVo doesn't phone home
[B]#[/B]route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
[B]#[/B]route add -host 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

/tivo-bin/crond
/busybox/crond


----------



## JohnCarver

Got my HDVR2 all squared away. I sliced it to 6.2a, re-ran tweak, and then superpatch-6.2a.tcl; once I remembered to ftp it with binary transfer rather than "automatic".

Now if only there were superpatches that fixed issues with the 6.3 versions on an HR10-250.


----------



## JohnCarver

Correction, after testing out 6.2a with Tytool, it produces videos with audio out of sync, just like 6.3 on an HR10-250; so its back to 6.2 I go.
Slice to 6.2
Tweak
Superpatch67


----------



## tsanga

dalesd said:


> I'm running 4.x. (RID) All this 6.2 & 6.2a stuff makes me want to get the upgrade. However, I'll have to pull the drive and lose my recordings if I want to Zipper 6.2 on there, right?
> 
> Well, we can't quite face losing our recordings at the moment. I think I'd just like to let the DTiVo update itself to 6.2a. Then I'll still have folders, the faster interface, keep my recordings, and I'll do the Zipper when the TiVo is empty.
> 
> I think all I gotta do is comment out a few lines in my rc.sysinit.author file. Is there anything else to do?


I just went through this.

Zipper doesn't make you lose recordings.

Also, reset bootpage without upgradesoftware=false. Otherwise, TiVo won't do the upgrade itself. Of course, you can do the software upgrade manually from bash.


----------



## TerpEE93

Alright. Now supposing I want 6.3c for the DST fix, and I'm still running 3.1.5f... I figured my HR10-250 would just pull down the image, and I could do a Slicer upgrade. But the unit has never received the new code. I've turned off fakecall, and I've commented out the BS static routes in rc.sysinit.author. I've forced a bunch of daily calls over the past week, but no code.

So what gives? Do I have to go through some sort of incremental update from 3.1.5f to 6.3c? Should I be able to go direct? Why won't my box pull the new image? Why ask why?

Please help. D* tech support hasn't been much help.


----------



## snowybunting

dswallow said:


> There's no such thing as an HD10-250. It's an HR10-250. dvrupgrade.com made an error in naming the model on their web site's drop-down box.


Alrighty, thanks. I was hoping I didn't waste a download.


----------



## jlobster

TerpEE93 said:


> Alright. Now supposing I want 6.3c for the DST fix, and I'm still running 3.1.5f... I figured my HR10-250 would just pull down the image, and I could do a Slicer upgrade. But the unit has never received the new code. I've turned off fakecall, and I've commented out the BS static routes in rc.sysinit.author. I've forced a bunch of daily calls over the past week, but no code.
> 
> So what gives? Do I have to go through some sort of incremental update from 3.1.5f to 6.3c? Should I be able to go direct? Why won't my box pull the new image? Why ask why?
> 
> Please help. D* tech support hasn't been much help.


 I have posted a similar question at:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4952650


----------



## tsanga

JohnCarver said:


> Correction, after testing out 6.2a with Tytool, it produces videos with audio out of sync, just like 6.3 on an HR10-250; so its back to 6.2 I go.
> Slice to 6.2
> Tweak
> Superpatch67


No issues with TyTool 10r4 here on 6.2a.


----------



## 4WoofGrrrr

I previously tan the zipper with instantcake and LBA48 on one HDVR2 with a brand new disk, and it worked great. (Thanks to everyone who's done all the real work for us. Truly amazing how easy it is.)

I have two additonal HDVR2 boxes that both have two HD's (from dark ages before LBA48.) I'd like to Zipper and LBA48 these without losing recordings.

Can you help me out, please? 

Can I Zipper and LBA48 an old two-HD system without losing recordings?

If so, how?

If not, how do I save recordings and restore them after running Zipper & LBA48?



Thanks in advance for your help.

---Mark


----------



## stripersniper

Is there anyway to remove fakecall so i can get the dst update or is there another way of doing that???????? I have a DSR708 philips with 6.2


----------



## ttodd1

stripersniper said:


> Is there anyway to remove fakecall so i can get the dst update or is there another way of doing that???????? I have a DSR708 philips with 6.2


There are several threads on how to go about doing it.


----------



## justDave

I just had to revisit "the zipper" and the enhancement script since one of my tivo's drives died. I ran into the "xp issue" with extra newlines.

The fix for this is simple, just type "stty igncr" before running the enhancement script on the tivo.

It would be great if rbautch would add this to the script. Then Gunny can stop messing with registry settings in the isomaker script - that's pretty anti-social ;-)


----------



## snowybunting

I'm having issues getting networking going while zippering my hr10-250. Here's what I've done so far:

1. D'loaded instantcake for hr10 with 6.3c image, LBA48-4.04 boot cd, zipper 2.8.
2. Following directions at http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html, I burned the cd with nero. No error messages.
3. Hard drive is on hda, cd is on hdc, USB adapter is netgear fa120. 
4. Boot with cd, get to prompt, mount cdrom, run /cdrom/zipper. No error messages.
5. Install into tivo, boot gets to orange-red DVRUpdate screen saying it's going to reboot. Tivo reboots, goes to orange-red "rebooting" screen again but doesn't reboot, downloads satellite data, goes to DTV info channel. Link light is active on fa120.
6. From seperate linux machine shell, telnet fails with "no route to host". Pings aren't acknowledged.
7. I've no serial cable, so I pull drive, boot from zipper cd, follow "DaGoons" instructions on mounting tivo drive, but mounting fails with "specify filesystem type" error.

I've gone thru this scenario multiple times using different ip addresses in and out of DHCP range, but nothing is working. Any suggstions?

TIA.


----------



## dalesd

tsanga said:


> I just went through this.
> 
> Zipper doesn't make you lose recordings.
> 
> Also, reset bootpage without upgradesoftware=false. Otherwise, TiVo won't do the upgrade itself. Of course, you can do the software upgrade manually from bash.


Thanks for the help. I was confusing the Zipper with an upgrade to 6.2 I found some good info on the Zipper Wiki, and that set me straight.

Also, thanks for siggesting I upgrade from 4.x to 6.2 manually. With a fair bit of searching I found this guide:
http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html?fancy=1

I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## JohnCarver

tsanga said:


> No issues with TyTool 10r4 here on 6.2a.


After Muxing, check whether your audio is in synch.


----------



## i86time

JohnCarver said:


> After Muxing, check whether your audio is in synch.


No issues here either after upgrading with BTUx9's script. I've only pulled off one show since then, but no problems using VOB-Mux (New Format). Going to do some more tonight and will report back if I notice anything.


----------



## tsanga

Didn't Mux, but made a couple mpeg's. No audio sync issues. Will keep an eye out for fishiness.

On a separate topic, has anybody tried TivoDesktop 2.4 (Preview) with 6.2a after applying the superpatch?


----------



## rbautch

justDave said:


> I just had to revisit "the zipper" and the enhancement script since one of my tivo's drives died. I ran into the "xp issue" with extra newlines.
> 
> The fix for this is simple, just type "stty igncr" before running the enhancement script on the tivo.
> 
> It would be great if rbautch would add this to the script. Then Gunny can stop messing with registry settings in the isomaker script - that's pretty anti-social ;-)


great idea. Ill make the change. What's wrong with registry changes? Seems pretty innocuous and would help run other scripts:


----------



## goony

Anyone having TWP issues after the DST "event"? I upgraded using BTUx9 script, all went well on my 4 boxes, but my TWP V1.3.1 still shows all of the programs on the "old" time when I do a "show listings" when I pick a specific channel via User Interface --> Channel Guide.

Does anyone know if TWP has its own internal DST routines rather than using the Tivo system TZ info? (I guess I ought to look at the code and find out for myself).

Thanks!


----------



## justDave

rbautch said:


> great idea. Ill make the change. What's wrong with registry changes? Seems pretty innocuous and would help run other scripts:


The registry changes? On general principle I don't like the idea of this script making permanent "improvements" to the Windows box you run it on. They're small changes but the kind of change that would have left me scratching my head the next time I used telnet.

(Which isn't often, I prefer putty)

Ugh... I just realized that setting igncr may not be such a great idea after all. Some terminal emulators apparently send only a CR (I just hit the problem myself.) I guess you need to set igncr only if that "hit y" test fails.

I'd forgotten how much fun terminal emulators can be.


----------



## justDave

goony said:


> Anyone having TWP issues after the DST "event"? I upgraded using BTUx9 script, all went well on my 4 boxes, but my TWP V1.3.1 still shows all of the programs on the "old" time when I do a "show listings" when I pick a specific channel via User Interface --> Channel Guide.
> 
> Does anyone know if TWP has its own internal DST routines rather than using the Tivo system TZ info? (I guess I ought to look at the code and find out for myself).
> 
> Thanks!


Seems so. TWP does it one way, the Tivo software does it another, and the date command (I hesitate to say "the rest of the system") does it yet another.

I thought the Unix world solved this stuff back in the 70's.

Stay tuned...


----------



## texster

goony said:


> Anyone having TWP issues after the DST "event"?


As we type, Btux9 is busting his @ss to to fix the TWP display of DST. There has been a fury of new threads addressing 6.2a. (Also, I would humbly caution against diluting this particular thread w/ non zipper stuff.) To keep up with breaking TWP news, try searching on posts by btux9. He's everywhere, answering questions in multiple threads.


----------



## goony

texster said:


> Also, I would humbly caution against diluting this particular thread w/ non zipper stuff.


Yea, this was a poor choice of location to post.

I'll find a better thread to continue this discussion.


----------



## Cure

Another quick question -
Would anything bad happen if I edited my bootpage:

bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda

and made it

bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200 runideturbo=false" /dev/hda

I'm trying to speed up my networking.

Thank you very much.


----------



## swizzlest

I've tried to search through the thread, but there's just so much information!

Is there a zipper for the hr10-250 with 6.3c?

Edit: I found several posts referencing it. Looks like I can use the latest version of the zipper and just go with it, eh? 

Sorry bout that....


----------



## Finnstang

alxbrewer said:


> Can anyone help with how you setup a wireless router with security enabled. Have ip address, DHCP, and so forth. No matter what I put into my TiVo it says doesn't see the router, turn off wireless security all is fine. I wouldn't worry about it except I have someone trying to get into my computers.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Alex


You can set it up using WEP encryption. WEP isn't super secure anyway, though, so I just do MAC filtering to only allow certain NICs on my wireless network.


----------



## JWThiers

Finnstang said:


> You can set it up using WEP encryption. WEP isn't super secure anyway, though, so I just do MAC filtering to only allow certain NICs on my wireless network.


of course MAC filtering isn't so secure either to some determined to get on your network.


----------



## JWThiers

alxbrewer said:


> Can anyone help with how you setup a wireless router with security enabled. Have ip address, DHCP, and so forth. No matter what I put into my TiVo it says doesn't see the router, turn off wireless security all is fine. I wouldn't worry about it except I have someone trying to get into my computers.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Alex


Try This thread.


----------



## alxbrewer

Finnstang said:


> You can set it up using WEP encryption. WEP isn't super secure anyway, though, so I just do MAC filtering to only allow certain NICs on my wireless network.


 Thank you both for your answers, I am going to give it one more try. Going to call comcast and linksys tech support. It just irritates me that you can set everything right, but it still won't work. Got to admit that the TiVo wireless ant's work a lot better than my old linksys ones. Got into computers in 1980 thought they were great. But love my TiVo's!!!


----------



## peteyg

Can someone please provide me with links within this forum on how I can do the DST fix to my zippered DTivo RCA DVR80 zippered 6.2.

I wasn't able to get far with my searches, big thanks!


----------



## goony

peteyg said:


> Can someone please provide me with links within this forum on how I can do the DST fix to my zippered DTivo RCA DVR80 zippered 6.2.


I used this one on my 4 boxes... took about 5 mins. each and worked perfectly: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343660


----------



## Starranger

Greetings I recently had to reimage one of the my series 2 DTivos and would like to reapply the hacks. I found the zipper as I was looking for info about 6.2a figured I would give it a shot before trying to relearn all the stuff I've forgotten since mid 2005 about hacking tivos. Anyway I have an CD i burned from the PTVUpgrade iso from mid 2005. Are current kernals the same today as they were then? If so what would you suggest as a course of using that CD (I don't have the iso file anymore) and the Zipper process.

thanks


----------



## swizzlest

If you'll download the files again, there's a sweet utility that comes with the zipper now that pulls the necessary files out and creates a new iso all on one CD with you. 

It is slick, I must say...used it for the first time a couple of days ago....it's been a long time since i originally zippered my dtvio.


----------



## glitchsys

I upgraded from 6.2 with the zipper/superpatch all running great to 6.2a, where all my enhancements dropped off. Back to stock 6.2a. I rezippered the drive, and was again able to telnet into it. I re-ran the tweak.sh, it downloaded the latest rbautch_files.tgz and went through the process. I then rebooted, some enhancements took, like the new startup screen. But the 30 second skip, the standby in the main menu, the enhanced info, etc. all of that didn't take. After reading through the forum, I learned the superpatch67-something.tcl in the /hacks directory was outdated. I found not only superpatch67Standby.tcl but also a superpatch-6.2a.tcl file. both, according to this forum, would work. I figured I'd go with the more specific version, 6.2a, since it specifically states it was written for 6.2a; So after some trouble ftp'ing it to the tivo (crazy, had to transfer it from my linux server via binary to my windows machine, then from my windows machine to the tivo via binary), I finally got it there and ran it. Now the standby is on the main menu, enhanced info, etc.

My question is this though. Should I re-run the tweak.sh thing? When I ran superpatch-6.2a.tcl it never asked any questions, like about removing Photo's and Video's or whatever. It just patched tivoapp or whatever and that's it. Does the tweak.sh script call the old SuperPatch67*.tcl script with any special parameters? Or does it run it once and then run it multiple times after with parameters or values? Or does it simply execute it once and thats it (in which case I've already done that manually)? I was tempted to rename the superpatch-6.2a.tcl script to the exact name, the SuperPatch67*.tcl file and re-run tweak.sh, this way it'd really run the new version. But is this just redundant?


----------



## SteelersFan

glitchsys said:


> ...I read in this forum about a new version of superpatch designed for 6.2a, but how do I get tweak.sh to download/use this version instead?


Put the new superpatch 62a file on your tools disc instead of the old superpatch67. That is what I did and it worked perfectly. By the way, Russ does NOT reccomend doing the menu changes. I reran Zipper and said no to the menu changes and Standby still ended up on the main menu.


----------



## SteelersFan

glitchsys said:



> ...My question is this though. Should I re-run the tweak.sh thing?


I don't think it's necessary unless something is not working properly.


glitchsys said:


> ...When I ran superpatch-6.2a.tcl it never asked any questions, like about removing Photo's and Video's or whatever. It just patched tivoapp or whatever and that's it. Does the tweak.sh script call the old SuperPatch67*.tcl script with any special parameters? Or does it run it once and then run it multiple times after with parameters or values? Or does it simply execute it once and thats it (in which case I've already done that manually)? I was tempted to rename the superpatch-6.2a.tcl script to the exact name, the SuperPatch67*.tcl file and re-run tweak.sh, this way it'd really run the new version. But is this just redundant?


tweak runs superpatch once without params. It runs superpatch*.tcl which just means that it will run anything that starts with superpatch and ends in .tcl so its not a good idea to put multiple superpatch files on your tools disc. Open the start.sh script (with a *nix friendly editor) and you'll see what is being done. It's a good way to learn a little about these scripts.


----------



## JWThiers

Starranger said:


> Greetings I recently had to reimage one of the my series 2 DTivos and would like to reapply the hacks. I found the zipper as I was looking for info about 6.2a figured I would give it a shot before trying to relearn all the stuff I've forgotten since mid 2005 about hacking tivos. Anyway I have an CD i burned from the PTVUpgrade iso from mid 2005. Are current kernals the same today as they were then? If so what would you suggest as a course of using that CD (I don't have the iso file anymore) and the Zipper process.
> 
> thanks


Get a program like this and make an iso from the cd. It might have to have a specific name so you have tfigure out what it is called. I don't have access to that stuff here so you might be able to figure it out if you open the zipper_isomaker.bat file in a text editor.


----------



## mung

I have 2 Series 2 DTivo's and put the Zipper with InstantCake on both of them. I can get to both of them through web,ftp,msf_ftp, telnet, and gotomydvr but can't get them to see each other. Static IPs and hardwired. I have tried setting the name in TWP and by hand with the set_name but still no joy. 

I also lost all connectivity to one of the boxes between last night and this morning, probably in trying to get this working. I made a serial cable today at work so when I get home I will try to see what is going on when that box boots and maybe re-blast it.

Anyway what am I missing here? I was able to do the speed test between boxes. In the tvlogs I don't see the boxes beaconing each other but I do see that each box has the broadcast line.

So besides what I have already done what can I look for? 

Thanks!


----------



## JWThiers

I've had similar issues but it also seemed to be in conjunction with the slow NPL issue. Does your NPL show up and have a blank for them or is the NPL also slow or not showing up. I don't know if it will help any but you can try editing the hosts file to include the IP's of the other tivo's on your network like suggested for the slow NPL issue on the wiki.


----------



## BTUx9

Gunnyman, just wanted to congratulate you on having a thread with...


----------



## BTUx9

10,000 Posts!


----------



## SteelersFan

*Congrats!!! Thanks To You And Everyone Else Who Contributes To A Great Hobby!!!*


----------



## mung

Thanks, JW.

I am guessing that I should use the normal Unix /etc/hosts file and that there no extra ones or special ones in the Tivo?

The serial cable trick doesn't seem to be working all I get is a bunch of cool hearts and garbage characters. I am pretty sure I built it right but I will have to double check it. I am a ham so I am pretty good with a soldering iron although I have been known to make mistakes. Everything on Hyperterm is set right.

I am not using static or regular DHCP I am using straight static IP on the Tivo. There are a lot of confusing posts about static vs DHCP but from what I could tell it should work as long as I have the IP data right and set the name. 

By the way I see you are in Cocoa I am in Palm Bay.


----------



## mung

Oh and NPL doesn't seem slow for recorded shows. That could just be because it used to take a week to come up before I zippered the box. The other box just doesn't show up.


----------



## dalesd

Grentz said:


> You need to run the Sat wizard. Same thing happened to me, but after reruning the sat wizard (you enter your zip, type of dish, etc.) it goes back to 2 tuners.
> 
> DO NOT run guided setup, run the sat wizard. They are two separate things
> 
> Its the first 3 digits of your service number which can be found on the label on the back of your tivo


Where is this Sat wizard? I can't find it.

I am only getting one tuner on my recently zippered DTivo. I did "Auto Detect Satellite Information" but that didn't seem to fix it.


----------



## Gunnyman

HFC 10,000 + Posts in this thread. 
Go Zipper Go!


----------



## dalesd

dalesd said:


> Where is this Sat wizard? I can't find it.
> 
> I am only getting one tuner on my recently zippered DTivo. I did "Auto Detect Satellite Information" but that didn't seem to fix it.


Okay, I ran guided setup and that fixed things.


----------



## rbautch

Cure said:


> Another quick question -
> Would anything bad happen if I edited my bootpage:
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda
> 
> and made it
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200 runideturbo=false" /dev/hda
> 
> I'm trying to speed up my networking.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Should be fine.


----------



## rbautch

BTUx9 said:


> 10,000 Posts!


Hmm. This thread feels very "sticky" to me.


----------



## mung

Got MRV working. I didn't have superpatch 62a installed right, I think. I did also add the ips to the /etc/hosts file.

Thanks for the help and Zipper rocks!


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> Hmm. This thread feels very "sticky" to me.


Perhaps you should wipe that "stuff" off your hands then, Russ.


----------



## mpost43062

--removed--


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Hmm. This thread feels very "sticky" to me.


It should be but I don't think it's ever dropped onto the second page since Gunny OP'd it A YEAR AND A HALF AGO!!!  Goes to show how popular and well supported The Zipper is. Thanks to all!!! :up:


----------



## JWThiers

We don't need no stinking stickies!


----------



## AuburnPilot

Hey everyone - this may seem like a dumb question... but... I have a great deal of experience installing hardware inot computers, but have not worked on a Tivo yet. I have a Philips DirecTV/Tivo combo box and love it. I am ready to put in a 160gig drive tonight and activate the USB ports on the back of the DVR using the Zipper. Can't wait...

I have 2 internal hard drives on my computer and one external hard drive enclosure via USB cable. I am planning to use the external hard drive enclosure to format, transfer my old Tivo hard drive files, and install the Zipper files to activate the USB ports. 

So, my question is, how do I know what drive is the external enclosure (i.e., hda, hdb, hdc, hdd, etc.)? I want to ensure that I don't acidentially select my main C drive and erase my computer files!

Thanks for your help... I am thrilled to upgrade from 35 hours to 160, not to mention the wireless access!


----------



## Da Goon

hda, etc, is for the IDE drives that are connected (disconnect your pc's main drive before doing all this!!) If you're using a usb connected drive, I believe it should come up as sda,etc, as appropriate (watch the messages that pop up while the boot disk is loading, it will tell you where everything is located; hit <shift + pageup> to look back over those messages if you miss anything).


----------



## threeIees

I need some help.

I have hacked a hr10 with zipper using a tivo wireles g adapter and eveything went fine. I got connectivity the first try.

I'm now trying to hack a DSR708 with a freshly built zipper ISO. I run zipper, followed all the prompts and no joy - no wireless conectivity.

I know zipper installed because I can see all the files installed by zipper via serial cable. I can even see the netconfig statement in the auth file and the IP setup looks just like I entered them during the zipper install

When running zipper I entered my tivo IP as 192.168.1.40. Entered my router IP as 192.168.1.1 and answered yes to the wireless prompt. I then entered my SSID.

Is there a way while in bash via a serial cable to verify that my IP address is what I think they are? If so, what is the command?

I've been searching and trying to get a good install for days and have no idea where to go from here.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dalesd

threeIees said:


> Is there a way while in bash via a serial cable to verify that my IP address is what I think they are? If so, what is the command?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Well, I dunno about wireless, but I think *ifconfig* is the linux command you want. It's like ipconfig is for Windows.


----------



## dalesd

I was investigating why my 30-second skip isn't permanent, and I think I know why. The Superpatch67 doesn't work with 6.2a.


Code:


Error: Version 6.2a-01-2-381 is not supported.

I don't have HMO either.

Does anyone know of plans to update the superpatch for 6.2a?

Nevermind, I found it at the other place.


----------



## threeIees

I did the ifconfig and here is what I get:

lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:133 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:133 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
RX bytes:7670 (7.4 Kb) TX bytes:7670 (7.4 Kb)


----------



## Lord Vader

You can manually patch to make the 30-second skip permanent.


----------



## AuburnPilot

Thanks DaGoon - quick question as I'm a little confused. How do I disconnect my primary C: drive on my computer when windows and all applications are run from this primary drive? Are you saying that i shoudl only have the brand new hard drive that I plan to use for Tivo connected to my computer and boot from the CD I created per the Zipper instructions? I just want to be sure I do everything in the right sequence... thanks!


----------



## threeIees

I did the ifconfig and here is what I get. Is this telling me that my zipper setting did not take? The inet addr of 127.0.0.1 does not look right.

lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:133 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:133 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
RX bytes:7670 (7.4 Kb) TX bytes:7670 (7.4 Kb)


----------



## SteelersFan

AuburnPilot said:


> ...Are you saying that i shoudl only have the brand new hard drive that I plan to use for Tivo connected to my computer and boot from the CD I created per the Zipper instructions? I just want to be sure I do everything in the right sequence... thanks!


Yes. It is safer that way. You don't want to have a Tivo drive connected and accidentally boot into Windoze.


----------



## SteelersFan

dalesd said:


> I was investigating why my 30-second skip isn't permanent, and I think I know why. The Superpatch67 doesn't work with 6.2a.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Error: Version 6.2a-01-2-381 is not supported.
> 
> I don't have HMO either.
> 
> Does anyone know of plans to update the superpatch for 6.2a?


There is a new Superpatch 6.2a over at ddb. It is in the "6.2a slices now in the stream" thread post #32 in the series 2 support forum.


----------



## threeIees

I'm still having trouble getting wireless connectivity on a DSR708. This is not my first time using zipper. I have successfully zippered my hr10-250 and have connectivity via a Tivo Wireless G adapter.

I've been trying to get wireless connection to my DSR708 for days now (using another Tivo Wireless G adapter). I finally decide to use a fresh drive I had sitting around and start clean. I mfsrestored the image to the drive. Booted up the tivo with the new image and then removed the drive and applied Zipper. Place it in the tivo rebooted (self booted twice) and still no connectivity. Then I ran tweak.sh hoping this would help - and still no joy. I verified that fakecall is in /busybox after tweak.sh ran. I can also see that it runs successfully at boot.

I really really really need some help here. If anyone is will to help step me through how to determine the problem I'd appreciate it. 

I can not figure out why I was able to zipper my hr10 so easily and have had such a huge problem with the dsr708.

Please help....

ThreeIees


----------



## Gunnyman

the Sd Tivos don't support wireless G at all.


----------



## threeIees

Gunnyman,

First off - that is the quickest response to a post I have ever seen.

Secondly - I'm bummed. I was wondering if it was the adapter. That sucks. I really like the Tivo Wireless G. 

What would you recommend in lue of the Tivo Wireless G? I'd like to stay away from any additional hardware other than the wireless adapter.

Thanks for your response. I do appreciate the help. I'm about to through the dang thing out the window

ThreeIees


----------



## Gunnyman

wired adapter into wireless bridge is how I and many others did it. 
People have tried to integrate the wireless G's drivers into the DTivo, but have not succeeded. The kernel modules have either not been extracted successfully or just will not work. I am not sure which.


----------



## dalesd

threeIees said:


> I did the ifconfig and here is what I get. Is this telling me that my zipper setting did not take? The inet addr of 127.0.0.1 does not look right.
> 
> lo Link encap:Local Loopback
> inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
> RX packets:133 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:133 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
> RX bytes:7670 (7.4 Kb) TX bytes:7670 (7.4 Kb)


Yes, that's not as it should be.

You just have *lo.*
You should also have an entry for *eth0* or *wlan0* (or both?). I have only done wired ethernet to mt TiVos, so I'm outside the limit of my knowledge here.


----------



## dalesd

SteelersFan said:


> There is a new Superpatch 6.2a over at ddb. It is in the "6.2a slices now in the stream" thread post #32 in the series 2 support forum.


Thanks.
Yeah, I found that (kinda by accident) and got it to work.

This means that *the Zipper is currently broken.*

When you buy the image from DVRupgrade as instructed, you get 6.2a. The Superpatch that's linked to doesn't work with 6.2a.

It means that you won't get HMO and you'll lose your 30-second skip every time it reboots (which is twice a week according to cron).


----------



## AuburnPilot

Hello again - I'm making good progress and have created the zipper CD... I'm about ready to config the new hard drive that I will be using in my Philips Tivo/DirecTV.

One question, how can I copy all of my save Tivo shows from the current 40 gig hard drive to my new 250 gig hard drive? I have about 30 saved shows that I'd like to have on the new hard drive if at all possible.

I tried to connect the old 40 gig hard drive to my external hard drive enclosure... but the computer doesn't seem to recognize it... probably baecasue it is not formatted for windows?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## grazit

Quick Question (I hope) I have DTV unit that I zippered last year, patched it up to 6.2a and applied the new Superpatch 6.2a. Life was good. Like a fool I left the phone cord plugged in and Direct somehow reapplied the 6.2a patch. I've lost all connectivity to the unit via Network or Serial. I'd like to rezipper without losing my recorded shows if possible. I'm going to have to take the drive out and apply patches via my PC. From what I remember, when I do this Zipper's first step will be to look for an image file to apply. Now the questions
1. Does applying this 6.2 image wipe out my shows
2. Will I be able to use slices to apply the 6.2a patch from my dTivo drive after the reimage or will I have to download it again. 

As always Thanks for your help...


----------



## AuburnPilot

I just happened to glance at some of the other posts above and want to be sure I understand correctly... I just bought a brand new Tivo Wireless G USB network adapter and was planning to install it ino my Philip DSR704 after zippering my new 250 gig hard drive. 

Am I not able to use this new Tivo Wireless G even after I zipper my new hard drive for the DSR704? As I am pretty new to this type of installation method, can someone help walk me through alternatives to teh Tivo Wireless G in elementary terms? 

I sure hope that I can use this Tivo Wireless G...??


----------



## AuburnPilot

Assuming the Tivo Wireless G will not work on my DSR704, can I go out and buy the Dlink AirPlus G DWL-G122 wireless adapter? Do I need any other hardware? My home computer is already wireless throughout the house, but I want to make sure I don't need any additional hardware for the Tivo besides the Dlink AirPlus G DWL-G122 wireless adapter... If I do need more than than, please let me know... many many thanks!!


----------



## Gunnyman

Gunnyman said:


> the Sd Tivos don't support wireless G at all.


Just thought I'd quote myself.


----------



## Gunnyman

grazit said:


> Quick Question (I hope) I have DTV unit that I zippered last year, patched it up to 6.2a and applied the new Superpatch 6.2a. Life was good. Like a fool I left the phone cord plugged in and Direct somehow reapplied the 6.2a patch. I've lost all connectivity to the unit via Network or Serial. I'd like to rezipper without losing my recorded shows if possible. I'm going to have to take the drive out and apply patches via my PC. From what I remember, when I do this Zipper's first step will be to look for an image file to apply. Now the questions
> 1. Does applying this 6.2 image wipe out my shows
> 2. Will I be able to use slices to apply the 6.2a patch from my dTivo drive after the reimage or will I have to download it again.
> 
> As always Thanks for your help...


No need to apply the image
zipper will work fine with 6.2a with one small adjustment:
replace the supplied superpatch file with the one compatible with 6.2a. Just rename it to match the name of the supplied one exactly.


----------



## AuburnPilot

thanks Gunnyman - sorry for my ignorance... 

so, I will return my Tivo Wireless G... can I buy the Dlink AirPlus G DWL-G122 wireless adapter instead and install in my Philips DSR 704? 

The reason why I'm a little confused is the zipper instructions indicate that I need to connect my tivo to my router using an USB-ethernet adapter... and it states you can also use the Dlink AirPlus G DWL-G122 wireless adapter... can I use one or the other... or do I need both?

Again, sorry for the ignornace, but I just want to be sure that the Dlink AirPlus G DWL-G122 wireless adapter will work before I go out to the store today and buy it after returning the Tivo Wireless G.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

nowhere in the zipper instructions is that DLink adapter mentioned:


Zipper Instructions said:


> A. Connect your Tivo to your network through your router, using a USB-Ethernet adapter. Most commercially available adapters will not work because they are not compatible with tivo's usb drivers. Choose a compatible adapter, like the TRENDnet TU2-ET100, or if you want to use a wireless connection, couple the USB adapter with a wireless Ethernet bridge, like this one. You might also be able so snag some older adapters on Ebay. See here for a full list of compatible adapters.


----------



## rbautch

dalesd said:


> Thanks.
> Yeah, I found that (kinda by accident) and got it to work.
> 
> This means that *the Zipper is currently broken.*
> 
> When you buy the image from DVRupgrade as instructed, you get 6.2a. The Superpatch that's linked to doesn't work with 6.2a.
> 
> It means that you won't get HMO and you'll lose your 30-second skip every time it reboots (which is twice a week according to cron).


I updated the link on the Zipper site.


----------



## AuburnPilot

From my printable version of the zipper instructions, it states teh Dlink is an option:

Step 4 - Run the Enhancement Script on Your Tivo
A. Connect your Tivo to your network through your router, using a USB-Ethernet
adapter, like the Netgear FA120, Linksys USB200M, Airlink ASOHOUSB, or Airlink
AGIGAUSB. You may also use a wireless adapter, like the D-Link DWL-122. See
here for a full list of compatible adapters.

Should I assume this is incorrect and I should not use the Dlink wireless adapter with my Philips DSR704?


----------



## Gunnyman

the DWL-122 is a different adapter than the one you mention. It is a wireless B.


----------



## AuburnPilot

where can I find my current tivo IP address to enter into the script per step G? The is an example address of 192.138.1.101... can I use that one? I searched on my Tivo settings from teh old hard drive and cannot find an IP address...


----------



## AuburnPilot

gotcha - so the D-Link DWL-122 is okay, but the D-Link DWL-G122 is not, correct?


----------



## ForrestB

AuburnPilot said:


> thanks Gunnyman - sorry for my ignorance...
> 
> so, I will return my Tivo Wireless G... can I buy the Dlink AirPlus G DWL-G122 wireless adapter instead and install in my Philips DSR 704?
> 
> The reason why I'm a little confused is the zipper instructions indicate that I need to connect my tivo to my router using an USB-ethernet adapter... and it states you can also use the Dlink AirPlus G DWL-G122 wireless adapter... can I use one or the other... or do I need both?
> 
> Again, sorry for the ignornace, but I just want to be sure that the Dlink AirPlus G DWL-G122 wireless adapter will work before I go out to the store today and buy it after returning the Tivo Wireless G.
> 
> Thanks!


Go back and reread Gunnyman's reply "the Sd Tivos don't support wireless G at all."

The Zipper supports the Dlink DWL-122 - which is a 802.11b USB adapter.

The Dlink DWL-G122 is an 802.11g USB adapter - hence it's not supported.


----------



## AuburnPilot

got it - thanks.. I will get the DWL-122 from ebay. Are you aware of any Zipper supported wireless USB adapters that I can purchase today in a store like Best Buy, Comp USA, etc?


----------



## AuburnPilot

it looks like Walmart carries a Linksys Network adapter (USB) WUSB11 and I saw that on the list of supported adapters.

Do I need any other hardware besides this to plug into the back of my Philips DSR704? Thanks again!


----------



## grazit

thanks,


----------



## AuburnPilot

Thanks again to everyone for your help. Last post of the day for me (I promise). The only remaining small questions that I have are:

1. How can I copy my shows from my old Tivo drive to the new "zippered" one?
2. obtaining the IP address for my Tivo... how can I find that?
3. I am going to purchase the Linksys Network adapter (USB) WUSB11 today at Walmart.. my fingers are crossed that it will work and that I don't need any additional hardware

Thanks again


----------



## ttodd1

AuburnPilot said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your help. Last post of the day for me (I promise). The only remaining small questions that I have are:
> 
> 1. How can I copy my shows from my old Tivo drive to the new "zippered" one?
> 2. obtaining the IP address for my Tivo... how can I find that?
> 3. I am going to purchase the Linksys Network adapter (USB) WUSB11 today at Walmart.. my fingers are crossed that it will work and that I don't need any additional hardware
> 
> Thanks again


1. You can't
2. If you are using DHCP then get something like AngryIP and scan your network for it. If, however, you are referring to what IP you need to give your unit then that is totally dependant on how your network is setup.


----------



## SteelersFan

Gunnyman said:


> No need to apply the image
> zipper will work fine with 6.2a with one small adjustment:
> replace the supplied superpatch file with the one compatible with 6.2a. Just rename it to match the name of the supplied one exactly.


No need to rename it. Zipper will identify and run any file beginning with "superpatch" and ending in ".tcl" (no quotes).


----------



## threeIees

I'm looking for some more help. Since I can't use my Tivo Wireless G adapter, I need some advice on what to purchase. I have a DSR708 hacked with zipper. I have a Linksys WRT54GS Rev6 router. I'm looking for advice one what components I can hang off my tivo to allow for wireless G connectivity. If I understand the threads I have read I need some sort of bridge and a wired compoent to hook from the tivo to the brided. I'd love to get exact component models and makes so I can take a trip to BestBuy and pick them up tomorrow. 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

ThreeIees


----------



## rpdre1

The cheapest way to get Wireless G would be to buy this Airlink ASOHOUSB for $12.99 from Fry's and then buy a $20 ZyXEL P-330WC from CompUSA (it's really a router but you can use it as a bridge by changing the settings.)

CompUSA has run out of them at their online store but your local store probably has some left.


----------



## chucklehead

I have a zippered HR10-250 that seems to drop network connections after a while. I have very little running other than the standard zipper install. I was upgraded to 6.3c a while back and am not sure if this coincided with it or not. Usually to get shell access, I need to reboot the tivo and then log in once it reboots. Seems to be fine otherwise. Any thoughts?


----------



## zerokooled

Has anyone here used the zipper CD from Demonoid (torrent)? He made it for an RCA Dtivo and I'm trying to put it on a DSR708. Doesn't seem to be working though. I'm going to make one from scrath anyways, but I wanted to try this one also. Everything looks to be there but there are no screen shots of a FINISHED zipper CD that I can find here.


----------



## rbautch

zerokooled said:


> Has anyone here used the zipper CD from Demonoid (torrent)? He made it for an RCA Dtivo and I'm trying to put it on a DSR708. Doesn't seem to be working though. I'm going to make one from scrath anyways, but I wanted to try this one also. Everything looks to be there but there are no screen shots of a FINISHED zipper CD that I can find here.


I suggest not using a zipper cd from anywhere other than the zipper website. That way you are always assued of getting the latest version. Other than distributing an iso, I'm not sure how I can make it any easier to create the CD.


----------



## MATT1981M

Normally I would just use a crossover cable for what i want to do, but i am curious.... using a standard cat-5 cable and a usb ethernet adapter (like the fa20...), is it possible to connect directly to a PC and transfer files via ftp?.. a friend of mine is too cheap to go out and buy a crossover cable, and since they dont live in the same state as me, i just cant take one over to them... they need it right away so i cant just ship it to them... i keep telling them to just buy one...

they got a different computer recently and they dont have a serial port on the new laptop.... I had hacked a dsr704 with 6.2 on it for them and they want to apply the 6.2a updates via BTUx9's install62a.tcl & 62a.tivo.diff.tgz upgrade


----------



## Gunnyman

a crossover is needed.


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> a crossover is needed.


damn ur fast gunny...lol... my personal feeling is that everyone should have a crossover cable and serial null modem cable on hand....hell i had to make a serial null modem cable and send it to him....lol.... thanks again!!!


----------



## JWThiers

You said he was cheap, he also needs a usb to serial adapter. Some people will buy an expensive sports car and not do the maintenance on it.


----------



## dot1q

Okay, I did find the answers to some of these questions but I didn't make notes and now I can't find them so apologies up front for asking questions that I know you've probably already anwered.
If I've already run zipper with the existing 6.2 image and run the enhancement script can I pull the HDD and run zipper again with the $5 clean image? Will I need to uninstall the enhancement script and run it again? Also, should I use superpatch-67all or 6.2a? My original image was 6.2 but after running zipper it's at 6.2a. And, can I use any old HDD and boot with the zipper ISO and $5 clean image and get a working tivo HDD?
This is good stuff, thanks.

Hughes SD-DVR40


----------



## JWThiers

dot1q said:


> If I've already run zipper with the existing 6.2 image and run the enhancement script can I pull the HDD and run zipper again with the $5 clean image?


If the "clean image" is 6.2a (or 6.2 for that matter) the zipper will work fine. You just have the right version of superpatch (see below).


dot1q said:


> Will I need to uninstall the enhancement script and run it again?


If you used the zipper with the "clean image" that you mention above and chose to install it, you will not need to uninstall anything, after running the zipper your tivo will have a clean image with No Recordings and a fresh set of hacks.


dot1q said:


> Also, should I use superpatch-67all or 6.2a?


It depends on which version of the OS you have. If you have 6.2 you use both files (superpatch and set_mrv_name) from the superpatch-67all file. If you have 6.2a you will still use the set_mrv_name but replace the superpatch with the 6.2a superpatch)



dot1q said:


> My original image was 6.2 but after running zipper it's at 6.2a. And, can I use any old HDD and boot with the zipper ISO and $5 clean image and get a working tivo HDD?


Zipper does NOT update your tivo from 6.2 to 6.2a. Either the image on your zipper disk is 6.2a and you installed it or your tivo was already 6.2a when you ran zipper.

Zipper does 2 things.

First it installs an "image", if you desire and have an image on your zipper disk, and then it will replace the stock kernel with the hacked kernel from the lba48 boot cd. Replacing the kernel is what allows you to enable telnet, serial and ftp access to the tivo. Zipper also copies the enhancement script and files to your tivo. This is done when the drive is in your PC.

Second, after you reinstall the drive and boot the tivo, you telnet in and run the enhancement script which applies superpatch and installs basic hacks (TWP NCID, joe, cron, etc.). This enhancement script can be run on its own without zippering your tivo if your tivo is already hacked.

The zipper page is pretty clear on the procedure. The real question is and I haven't seen it advertised on dvrupgrade.com (but then again I haven't looked hard or asked recently) are they selling a 6.2a version of InstantCake yet?


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> .....The zipper page is pretty clear on the procedure. The real question is and I haven't seen it advertised on dvrupgrade.com (but then again I haven't looked hard or asked recently) are they selling a 6.2a version of InstantCake yet?


I just found this on www.dvrupgrade.com



www.dvrupgrade.com said:


> InstantCake for these units is now shipping with 6.2a of the system software; this software includes updates for the recent DST changes. The only exception to this is the R10 version which contains version 6.1. This will update to 6.1a which is DST compliant.


so now i think the real question is... did this person purchase the 6.2a version, or are they trying to use an old version that they bought b4...


----------



## MATT1981M

JWThiers said:


> You said he was cheap, he also needs a usb to serial adapter. Some people will buy an expensive sports car and not do the maintenance on it.


yeah he is REALLY cheap....

me, i like to be cheap, but creative... i know i can just buy a usb to serial db9 adapter online for about 8.00 w/ shipping or less, but i want to make my own.... anyone have any idea how it would be wired???? what would be perfect is if someone had a diagram like this one below for the null modem cable... i guess i am too much of a geek to just buy one... i usually spend more making my own, but i have fun learning how to do it and enjoy a little cursing now and then when i cant get it to work...lol


----------



## dot1q

so now i think the real question is... did this person purchase the 6.2a version, or are they trying to use an old version that they bought b4...[/QUOTE]

I just downloaded the instantcake a couple of days ago. That must be where the 6.2a came from. And, I paid $5 for the lba48 boot image, not the instantcake. It was $20. I was a little confused.
I think I'll start over tonight with the clean instantcake 6.2a image and the superpatch-6.2a. I didn't really see the answer to this but it appears that I should be able to take any IDE HDD and turn it into a tivo drive using the ISO boot CD created from Zipper. Is this correct?
Thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

dot1q said:


> I just downloaded the instantcake a couple of days ago. That must be where the 6.2a came from. And, I paid $5 for the lba48 boot image, not the instantcake. It was $20. I was a little confused.
> I think I'll start over tonight with the clean instantcake 6.2a image and the superpatch-6.2a. I didn't really see the answer to this but it appears that I should be able to take any IDE HDD and turn it into a tivo drive using the ISO boot CD created from Zipper. Is this correct?
> Thanks


what i would do is install the image and before hacking it, boot the image and check the version via the system info screen... if it was the 6.2 then you want the old version of superpatch... if it is the 6.2a, then go with the new version....

this is ALWAYS a good idea to make sure the image will boot... if it doesnt you then know where to look


----------



## JWThiers

dot1q said:


> I just downloaded the instantcake a couple of days ago. That must be where the 6.2a came from. And, I paid $5 for the lba48 boot image, not the instantcake. It was $20. I was a little confused.
> I think I'll start over tonight with the clean instantcake 6.2a image and the superpatch-6.2a. I didn't really see the answer to this but it appears that I should be able to take any IDE HDD and turn it into a tivo drive using the ISO boot CD created from Zipper. Is this correct?
> Thanks


I'm not sure what the min size of drive is but any will do. I think 40GB is the min size BUT not all 40GB drives are the same so anything BIGGER than that will work and some the same size will also.


----------



## dot1q

I'm not sure what the min size of drive is but any will do. I think 40GB is the min size BUT not all 40GB drives are the same so anything BIGGER than that will work and some the same size will also.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, guys. I'll play with it some tonight and let you know what image version I get from instantcake before running the scripts.


----------



## pxcam

JW-- are you saying you just downloaded instantcake and it's been changed to version 6.2a software?

I downloaded it last week and it was 6.2 and have been calling the mother ship to provide the 6.2a upgrade to fix the daylight saving time issue.

Perhaps I should re-download instantcake?


----------



## Gargoyle557

MATT1981M said:


> yeah he is REALLY cheap....
> 
> me, i like to be cheap, but creative... i know i can just buy a usb to serial db9 adapter online for about 8.00 w/ shipping or less, but i want to make my own.... anyone have any idea how it would be wired???? what would be perfect is if someone had a diagram like this one below for the null modem cable... i guess i am too much of a geek to just buy one... i usually spend more making my own, but i have fun learning how to do it and enjoy a little cursing now and then when i cant get it to work...lol


Not quite as simple as making a simple RS232 cable to interface with the Tivo...

Have a look at this site.


----------



## JWThiers

Gargoyle557 said:


> Not quite as simple as making a simple RS232 cable to interface with the Tivo...
> 
> Have a look at this site.


Looks like a cool project.


----------



## dot1q

pxcam said:


> JW-- are you saying you just downloaded instantcake and it's been changed to version 6.2a software?
> 
> I downloaded it last week and it was 6.2 and have been calling the mother ship to provide the 6.2a upgrade to fix the daylight saving time issue.
> 
> Perhaps I should re-download instantcake?


I just ran the zipper with a clean instantcake image (6.2a) and superpatch-6.2a.
DST is fixed (gets time from from the sat)
CID is not working
Tivo doesn't discover a tivoserver for music and photos and one is not found when manually added (tivoserver is my laptop from which I ran the enhancement script and can ping and telnet to tivo).
The tivoserver does show up in the now playing list at times but when it's there and I try to open an avi from my laptop the server closes. (Tivoserver problem; tivoserver would not load jpegs).
The now playing list also has blank entries and you can scroll up and down for pages but nothings there (manually recorded show was at the top, tivoserver shows up as DVR when it's there). I've only recorded one thing since loading.
Pick programs to record > search by title > all programs only shows about 40 entries.
I've attached the install log and tivoserver log.

I just started reading about this stuff a few days ago; I'm a decent network guy; know very little unix and less about this madness.
My wife is pissed. 
I'll make a console cable tomorrow and see what I can see.

Gunny/rbautch, you're the main dudes... any thoughts, suggestions, guidance?

More info:

Only 1 LNB is selected on the instantcake image so you have to run guided setup if you have something different. I did this before running the enhancement script; I don't know that it really makes a difference.

Also; there are two purchases that have no info. If you try to select them it says 'this pay per view program was purchased and cannot be canceled.' They were there before running the enhancement script. I assume they're there because they were on the instantcake iso?

Just discovered no local channels; wife=


----------



## aaronwt

Gunnyman said:


> a crossover is needed.


I haven't used a network card that didn't auto negotiate the pairs since the 90's. All the networks cards I have used this century will make a connection with a straight through or cross over cable.


----------



## dswallow

aaronwt said:


> I haven't used a network card that didn't auto negotiate the pairs since the 90's. All the networks cards I have used this century will make a connection with a straight through or cross over cable.


I'm thinking I've never seen a network card that does that; that functionality is usually on the switch/router ports. And many are definitely still made without that capability, too.


----------



## glitchsys

Gunnyman said:


> a crossover is needed.


Anything 3 years or newer should have a NIC that has auto-MDI/MDIX. My laptop has it, my switch's and router have it, and my PC has it. The technology did come out a while back, but there was initially problems with it, so it was never mainstream til recently, when it was made stable. Most NIC's and switch's and such will support this, in the future crossovers will be almost obsolete, and I can't wait. Tired of cutting the end off a straight through and making a crossover and then later on grabbing a random cable and not knowing whether it's a crossover or not (i mean, I can look at the ends, but that's extra work).

The best thing is to just try it w/ a straight through. You never know. I brought my Tivo to work w/ me one night because I'd screwed it up in the whole 6.2a fiasco, and when it was time for it to go online to get the patches and whatever, I turned on Win XP's connection sharing, shared the wireless to the NIC, and put the same IP on that NIC as my home router, making my laptop simulate my home network. Then just connected it's NIC straight to the AGIGAUSB NIC I had in the Tivo, and voila, instant network.

I'm on this crazy codec kick right now, once I get bored of it, I'll be playing with the Large Packet Size thing you can do the with the Gigabit NIC's next, speeding up file transfers. TyTools is fun, but getting the MPEG2's into a reasonable smaller format easily is becoming a nuisance.


----------



## ttodd1

dot1q said:


> I just ran the zipper with a clean instantcake image (6.2a) and superpatch-6.2a.
> DST is fixed (gets time from from the sat)
> CID is not working
> Tivo doesn't discover a tivoserver for music and photos and one is not found when manually added (tivoserver is my laptop from which I ran the enhancement script and can ping and telnet to tivo).
> The tivoserver does show up in the now playing list at times but when it's there and I try to open an avi from my laptop the server closes. (Tivoserver problem; tivoserver would not load jpegs).
> The now playing list also has blank entries and you can scroll up and down for pages but nothings there (manually recorded show was at the top, tivoserver shows up as DVR when it's there). I've only recorded one thing since loading.
> Pick programs to record > search by title > all programs only shows about 40 entries.
> I've attached the install log and tivoserver log.
> 
> I just started reading about this stuff a few days ago; I'm a decent network guy; know very little unix and less about this madness.
> My wife is pissed.
> I'll make a console cable tomorrow and see what I can see.
> 
> Gunny/rbautch, you're the main dudes... any thoughts, suggestions, guidance?
> 
> More info:
> 
> Only 1 LNB is selected on the instantcake image so you have to run guided setup if you have something different. I did this before running the enhancement script; I don't know that it really makes a difference.
> 
> Also; there are two purchases that have no info. If you try to select them it says 'this pay per view program was purchased and cannot be canceled.' They were there before running the enhancement script. I assume they're there because they were on the instantcake iso?
> 
> Just discovered no local channels; wife=


Tivoserver will not show up in Music and Photos. It is used to create a "DVR" on your pc to stream videos to your Tivo. It will not do pictures. If you want to dispaly pictures on your Tivo you can use TivoDesktop or JavaHMO.
Locals should come back in a day or so but if you are in a "hurry" the Wiki has another way to get them back - call DTV and enter a code.


----------



## shortkidd

I used zipper to hack my hr10-250 on 3.1.5f and it worked flawlessly. 

I am now preparing to upgrade to 6.3c and I have in my bootpage output upgradesoftware=false.

I checked rc.sysinit and i did not see the upgradesoftware=false being set in there. Where does zipper make this setting so that I can unenable it.


----------



## Gunnyman

do you have the 6.3 slices? It will be much easier to upgrade to 6.3c and keep BASH rather than letting the unit upgrade itself then pulling the drive and re zippering


----------



## JWThiers

pxcam said:


> JW-- are you saying you just downloaded instantcake and it's been changed to version 6.2a software?
> 
> I downloaded it last week and it was 6.2 and have been calling the mother ship to provide the 6.2a upgrade to fix the daylight saving time issue.
> 
> Perhaps I should re-download instantcake?


Sorry during some trimming of my post, I deleted the start of quote tag part got left out I will fix the post.

I also assume by dot1q's post, who I was trying to quote, IC now has 6.2a


----------



## JWThiers

dot1q said:


> The now playing list also has blank entries and you can scroll up and down for pages but nothings there (manually recorded show was at the top, tivoserver shows up as DVR when it's there). I've only recorded one thing since loading.
> 
> My wife is pissed.
> I'll make a console cable tomorrow and see what I can see.


Serial cable good, pissed wife bad. If mama's not happy no ones happy.

Try this wiki entry.


----------



## dot1q

JWThiers said:


> Serial cable good, pissed wife bad. If mama's not happy no ones happy.
> 
> Locals where there this morning.
> Thanks, I'll try the DNS thing tonight.
> Where do I find the Media Access Key for my tivo? I don't see it in sys info and tivo says you need 7.1. Can I make this work with 6.2a?
> 
> The ISO image from Instantcake is 6.2a.


----------



## Finnstang

Just skip the part asking for you MAK. That is just for Tivo-to-Go. HMO still works without it.


----------



## dot1q

Finnstang said:


> Just skip the part asking for you MAK. That is just for Tivo-to-Go. HMO still works without it.


Thank you, sir.

What about liquid bread


----------



## Finnstang

dot1q said:


> Thank you, sir.
> 
> What about liquid bread


You'd have to ask him... but I'm a fan.


----------



## JWThiers

Roflmao


----------



## rbautch

shortkidd said:


> I used zipper to hack my hr10-250 on 3.1.5f and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> I am now preparing to upgrade to 6.3c and I have in my bootpage output upgradesoftware=false.
> 
> I checked rc.sysinit and i did not see the upgradesoftware=false being set in there. Where does zipper make this setting so that I can unenable it.


It's not in rc.sysinit. It's a variable set in your bootpage. You can access your current bootpage, by entering


Code:


bootpage -p /dev/hda

You have to re-enter all the boopage parameters if you want to change any of them. If the drive is in the tivo, you would do that with


Code:


bootpage -P "enter_paramters here" /dev/hda

Note the lowercase p checks the bootpage, and capital P sets it.


----------



## shortkidd

I would like to upgrade to 6.3c with my currently zippered 3.1.5f. I would like to keep my hacks in place but I do think that will be possible. 

What is the best way to complete this process? I was under the impression that I wanted to disable the fakecall and connect a phone line and let it upgrade itself. According to what I have read the 6.3c software is not in the stream anymore so it needs to dial in to download it.

Please help!


----------



## BeanCounter1

I've decided to pull my previously zippered HD to get to 6.2a instead of trying to slice it. After a bunch of reading, I think the following process is what has been advised, but I would like someone to confirm.

1. Download new Instantcake 6.2a. 
2. Prepare zipper disk according to normal instructions, substituting the new Superpatch-6.2a file instead of the the normal Superpatch-67all. 
3. Pull HD from Tivo and run Zipper. 
4. Run tweak.

My two basic hangups are: 
a. Do I need to run tweak_uninstall? I think the answer is "no" since I've got a new Instant cake image in step #1 (post #10061). 
b. I must keep my recordings and am concerned that applying a new Instantcake will trash them, based on JWT's advice in post #10061. I've seen a few other posts that imply I'd be OK so long as I just use the image and don't actually run the Instantcake software.

I'll wait until I get feedback from you guys. If I lose my wife's recordings, it would be worse than "crossing the streams". 

Thanks.


----------



## SteelersFan

BeanCounter1 said:


> I've decided to pull my previously zippered HD to get to 6.2a instead of trying to slice it. After a bunch of reading, I think the following process is what has been advised, but I would like someone to confirm.
> 
> 1. Download new Instantcake 6.2a.
> 2. Prepare zipper disk according to normal instructions, substituting the new Superpatch-6.2a file instead of the the normal Superpatch-67all.
> 3. Pull HD from Tivo and run Zipper.
> 4. Run tweak.
> 
> My two basic hangups are:
> a. Do I need to run tweak_uninstall? I think the answer is "no" since I've got a new Instant cake image in step #1 (post #10061).
> b. I must keep my recordings and am concerned that applying a new Instantcake will trash them, based on JWT's advice in post #10061. I've seen a few other posts that imply I'd be OK so long as I just use the image and don't actually run the Instantcake software.
> 
> I'll wait until I get feedback from you guys. If I lose my wife's recordings, it would be worse than "crossing the streams".
> 
> Thanks.


Why not just run this script? It's SOOO easy!!!! I ran it on 4 boxes in 10 minutes with no problems and no other changes needed.


----------



## JWThiers

BeanCounter1 said:


> I've decided to pull my previously zippered HD to get to 6.2a instead of trying to slice it. After a bunch of reading, I think the following process is what has been advised, but I would like someone to confirm.
> 
> 1. Download new Instantcake 6.2a.
> 2. Prepare zipper disk according to normal instructions, substituting the new Superpatch-6.2a file instead of the the normal Superpatch-67all.
> 3. Pull HD from Tivo and run Zipper.
> 4. Run tweak.
> 
> My two basic hangups are:
> a. Do I need to run tweak_uninstall? I think the answer is "no" since I've got a new Instant cake image in step #1 (post #10061).
> b. I must keep my recordings and am concerned that applying a new Instantcake will trash them, based on JWT's advice in post #10061. I've seen a few other posts that imply I'd be OK so long as I just use the image and don't actually run the Instantcake software.
> 
> I'll wait until I get feedback from you guys. If I lose my wife's recordings, it would be worse than "crossing the streams".
> 
> Thanks.


If you want to use the new instant cake with 6.2a you will have to lose the previous recordings. Anytime you install an image you will lose EVERYTHING on the drive and go to the condition that is on the image you are installing.

If you want to keep the recordings you only have a few choices.
Install the slices manually without taking the precautions stated in the instructions for keeping your hacks in place. Obviously you lose all your hacks.
Install the slices manually using the directions stated and keep the hacks. You will keep the hacks.
Buy the slicer and run it according to its instructions. You will keep your hacks.
Use the script posted by BTUx9. Keeps your hacks

I'm basically chicken and know I can't type exactly correctly every time (thank god for spell check) So personnally I would stick to the scripted options just to avoid possible typo's. There is nothing better than a fresh new imageon a drive so using that and zipper is a good choice as well, you just won't have your recordings. to keep your recordings as noted by others BTUx9's script works, I haven't used it so I can't directly comment other than BTU has a wealth of knowledge so I am sure it would work. I used the slicer, I had no real difficult problems running it and it has been updated since I have and it is supposed to handle moving drivers better than the original (It didn't at all at first but it has been updated to correct this omission).


----------



## MentorJoe

Just installed zipper with Instantcake 6.2a. Can not see my second tivo or my JavaHMO server. Also, no Pictures and Music menu is present. Looks like HMO is not enabled. 

Via telnet attempted to run superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl. Gives message "6.2a-01-2-351 is not supported".

Any ideas??
Thanks
regnaDkciN


----------



## WhyMe

Going to start fresh on 6.2a. Does it matter if I use a older version ptvlba 48-4.01DD for the boot disk...Thanks Michael


----------



## Martin Tupper

MentorJoe said:


> Just installed zipper with Instantcake 6.2a.  Can not see my second tivo or my JavaHMO server. Also, no Pictures and Music menu is present. Looks like HMO is not enabled.
> 
> Via telnet attempted to run superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl. Gives message "6.2a-01-2-351 is not supported".
> 
> Any ideas??
> Thanks
> regnaDkciN


superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl predates 6.2a. You need to get a copy of superpatch-6.2a.tcl over at ddb. FTP it onto your tivo and execute it.


----------



## BeanCounter1

JWThiers said:


> If you want to use the new instant cake with 6.2a you will have to lose the previous recordings. Anytime you install an image you will lose EVERYTHING on the drive and go to the condition that is on the image you are installing.
> 
> If you want to keep the recordings you only have a few choices.
> 
> [1] Install the slices manually without taking the precautions stated in the instructions for keeping your hacks in place. Obviously you lose all your hacks.
> [2] Install the slices manually using the directions stated and keep the hacks. You will keep the hacks.
> [3] Buy the slicer and run it according to its instructions. You will keep your hacks.
> [4] Use the script posted by BTUx9. Keeps your hacks


Thanks for the clarification JWT. That just saved my recordings. :up:

I've been having some random weirdness with my current setup (freeze on "Welcome, Powering Up" reboot screen) which is why I was contemplating the Instantcake route but I'll go with solution #3 or #4 (need to read some more) and then re-run the tweak script to get the latest versions of all that goodness and hope that fixes my earlier problems.

Thanks.


----------



## utnorris

So I need some help with the networking part.

This is where it began, I tried to upgrade my 10-250 to higher capacity with networking. At first I used my original 6.3c image in combination with the Zipper. That gave me a hacked tivo, but it had some quirks I couldn't resolve (no descriptions of recorded programs (error 32 I think), unable to do SP's from Tivo, etc). I then read that 3.1.5f would solve some of these issues, so I downloaded the instancake from DVRupgrade, version 3.1.5f and tried that with the Zipper, I couldn't get my network to work, meaning I got no link light or access to tivo and it said I had a hardware failure so I couldn't record ( I read the post about error 51, but I cannot telnet at this point). So I tried the Zipper without the set_mvr_name and superpatch files since the Zipper site states the 10-250 doesn't need them, that didn't work, in fact the Zipper wouldn't complete because the set_mrv file wasn't there. So I tried the Zipper with the IC 3.1.5f and set_mrv file, seemed to work, but again no lights on the network and the hardware issue again. I tried to load the 3.1.5f image first and then run the Zipper, same result.I then decided after all of these headaches to download the PTVnet upgrade and use it with my instant cake image. Everything went fine, however I still do not have any networking capabilities. I have tried two different usb adapters, one from Netgear the 200m and the original one that did work with the Zipper first time from 9th Tee. Neither will light up and give me network access. I verified my router IP's address, that my mac filtering was off and the cable is good by connecting to an active pc. I have had to rebuild this drive several times, had to deal with 3 bad drives from Maxtor and I am now at my wits end. I have now reloaded the IC 6.3c image and haven't hacked it yet, almost scared too. Can I activate the hacks from the prompt after the Zipper finishes before putting it back in to the Tivo? I am hoping this will solve my network issue. By the way, I do not have a way of connecting a serial cable to the Tivo since my laptop does not have a serial port, . I am really at my wits end and my head hurts really bad from all of the wall banging I have done over the last few days.

Thanks in advance for any help,

Utnorris


----------



## WhyMe

MentorJoe said:


> Just installed zipper with Instantcake 6.2a. Can not see my second tivo or my JavaHMO server. Also, no Pictures and Music menu is present. Looks like HMO is not enabled.
> 
> Via telnet attempted to run superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl. Gives message "6.2a-01-2-351 is not supported".
> 
> Any ideas??
> Thanks
> regnaDkciN


Looks like you need to get the superpatch for 6.2a, it over at the deal place...


----------



## JWThiers

BeanCounter1 said:


> Thanks for the clarification JWT. That just saved my recordings. :up:
> 
> I've been having some random weirdness with my current setup (freeze on "Welcome, Powering Up" reboot screen) which is why I was contemplating the Instantcake route but I'll go with solution #3 or #4 (need to read some more) and then re-run the tweak script to get the latest versions of all that goodness and hope that fixes my earlier problems.
> 
> Thanks.


If you have been having "random wiredness" I would probably go the slicer route, because, IIRC BTUx's route just copies the files that changed from the last rev. I could be wrong. The slicer does the whole thing in essence refreshing the OS. It costs money but...


----------



## JWThiers

MentorJoe said:


> Just installed zipper with Instantcake 6.2a. Can not see my second tivo or my JavaHMO server. Also, no Pictures and Music menu is present. Looks like HMO is not enabled.
> 
> Via telnet attempted to run superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl. Gives message "6.2a-01-2-351 is not supported".
> 
> Any ideas??
> Thanks
> regnaDkciN


Didn't read the new zipper instructions, it cautions about which superpatch to use with which OS.


----------



## aerospiegel

OK, this is about the most annoying thing ever...

I zippered my DirecTV box with the wireless settings and then when I couldn't get my wireless adapter to work, I re-zippered it using the wired option and this is where things went bad. I got the "failed to extract drivers from the archive" error. I have searched discussion groups tirelessly with the standard "it is an iso error". Sorry, but I'm just not buying that since I have reburned it with several programs and get the same thing. Anyways, not a huge deal since I can use the wireless settings and once I boot everything up, I can still telnet in, or so I thought there were no issues. After running the tweak.sh script, it seems as if the usb ports are disabled again or something because my box no longer shows up on my network. In short, I can run zipper and telnet to the box but can't utlize the tweaks because when I run them, I can no longer telnet to the box. What is going on?


----------



## skinnyjm

Just did a mfslive 1.1 backup (without recordings) of my unhacked original drive with 6.2a. No Season Passes, no To Do List and no Recording History entries. I also cleared all thumb rating/suggestions. It still comes in at 350MB, which is too large for the zipper isomaker's 290MB limit. Any tips on how to get it below 290MB or will the drive eventually purge the bits off the old 6.2 partitions?  
I would like to zipper a fresh drive with 6.2a already on it .
Thanks all.


----------



## utnorris

Got it to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like a Champ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you everyone involved with the Zipper. I will give details later as to my setup and what I think ultimately got it to work, time for sleep now. 

Thank you again everyone,

Utnorris


----------



## shortkidd

Has anyone run into the issue when they have a zipper 3.1.5f HR10-250 when you connect the modem line and the modem never negotiates? Is this normal? Is there something I need to disable?


----------



## rbautch

skinnyjm said:


> Just did a mfslive 1.1 backup (without recordings) of my unhacked original drive with 6.2a. No Season Passes, no To Do List and no Recording History entries. I also cleared all thumb rating/suggestions. It still comes in at 350MB, which is too large for the zipper isomaker's 290MB limit. Any tips on how to get it below 290MB or will the drive eventually purge the bits off the old 6.2 partitions?
> I would like to zipper a fresh drive with 6.2a already on it .
> Thanks all.


Instead of using the zipper isomaker, use another application to create the zipper CD, like WinIso or UltraIso.


----------



## rbautch

aerospiegel said:


> OK, this is about the most annoying thing ever...
> 
> I zippered my DirecTV box with the wireless settings and then when I couldn't get my wireless adapter to work, I re-zippered it using the wired option and this is where things went bad. I got the "failed to extract drivers from the archive" error. I have searched discussion groups tirelessly with the standard "it is an iso error". Sorry, but I'm just not buying that since I have reburned it with several programs and get the same thing. Anyways, not a huge deal since I can use the wireless settings and once I boot everything up, I can still telnet in, or so I thought there were no issues. After running the tweak.sh script, it seems as if the usb ports are disabled again or something because my box no longer shows up on my network. In short, I can run zipper and telnet to the box but can't utlize the tweaks because when I run them, I can no longer telnet to the box. What is going on?


It may have something to do with your usb drivers. After tweak.sh runs, make sure your backported drivers are still in place. Also make sure you're using the latest version of the zipper.


----------



## rbautch

WhyMe said:


> Going to start fresh on 6.2a. Does it matter if I use a older version ptvlba 48-4.01DD for the boot disk...Thanks Michael


No.


----------



## utnorris

So, I don't know what happened in the 5 hours I went to sleep, but the errors I was getting before are now back. When I first booted up the hacked TIVO I could setup season passes from the TIVO guide and search engine, now I get an errror 32. This is so frustrating since this is why I started to rehack it in the first place and was considering going to 3.1.5f. Also, when I go into the "Now Playing" list and try to look at a program's description it just kicks me back to the title page each time. I am not sure what happened in the 5 hours I went to sleep, but this is so frustrating, especially since it was working fine earlier. Seriously, I am at my wits end and ready to give up, any ideas????????

Utnorris


----------



## BigBearf

Had the error 32 message come up after slicing from 6.3a to 6.3c. I believe I had to use TWP to remove all season passes and then I recreated them using the Tivo Menus and all was well. 

On another HR10 I keep getting freeze ups and various times when networking connection lapsed. On that unit, I just recreated to Zipper disk using the IC 6.3c image and redid the drive and all was well. 

Hope this helps 
BigBearf


----------



## rbautch

utnorris said:


> So, I don't know what happened in the 5 hours I went to sleep, but the errors I was getting before are now back. When I first booted up the hacked TIVO I could setup season passes from the TIVO guide and search engine, now I get an errror 32. This is so frustrating since this is why I started to rehack it in the first place and was considering going to 3.1.5f. Also, when I go into the "Now Playing" list and try to look at a program's description it just kicks me back to the title page each time. I am not sure what happened in the 5 hours I went to sleep, but this is so frustrating, especially since it was working fine earlier. Seriously, I am at my wits end and ready to give up, any ideas????????
> 
> Utnorris


This is a known issue with TWP and 6.3. Creating a new season pass manually works fine, but if you create one in TWP, you can't select a show to play it. Note that you can hit the play button and the show will play. To fix it, delete your season passes, starting first with the new one you created with TWP. I believe this issue was fixed in TWP version 2.0


----------



## utnorris

This is a HR10-250 that I built off of a IC6.3c virgin image. I then let the TIVO make a call and do the updates getting the guide info and etc. I then waited 24 hours, unplugged the phone line and ran Zipper on it. This was with the new superpatch and the latest Zipper files that I down loaded on this past Friday. All went well, in fact it went really smooth and I saw things happen when I ran the hacks from telnet that hadn't happened before that suggested this was a new version of Zipper than what I had from 3 weeks ago. Anyway, everything went well, I had networking, TWP, and most of all no error 32 and I could set up season passes from TIVO. Keep in mind that this was a fresh install, so I had no recordings and no season passes set up before I did the hack script. I am not sure what happened during the 5 or so hours that would have caused this issue to suddenly reappear. These were the same issues I had when I did the original hack 3 weeks ago. I have read that this would go away once the guide info had updated, but that has already happened, plus a friend of mine hacked his at the sametime I did mine and he is having the same issue. I thought it was the image causing the problem, but I guess not. Really need some help from the Guru's on this one.

Side issue, during the hack script it asks do you want showcases and stars turned off. I said yes, but they are still there and when I check system information and look at what is set to "true" or "false" showcases and stars are set to "true". Any ideas on how to get rid of this?

Third and final issue, I was under the impression that the superpatch-6.2a.tcl would fix the "trial ends today" comment at the bottom of the menu screen, however I am still getting this, any ideas on this? Do I need to rerun superpatch from the brash prompt?

Thank you in advance for any help, I am really frustrated by this and would like to get it fixed so that I can enjoy my Hacked TIVO. I will continue to search the forums for ideas while I await a response. Thank you again,

Utnorris


----------



## utnorris

I did setup the season passes only through TWP, so this may be what is causing my issue and what I think you were refering to, rbautch. I will erase my season passes all together and the one test recording I have. Rbautch, does it matter if I erase them from TIVO or TWP? 
Thanks again,

Utnorris


----------



## utnorris

rbautch said:


> The showcases and yellow stars option does not immediately remove or add them to your Tivo, but rather populates your MFS database with tokens that signal Tivo download showcases to your machine. Removing the tokens will gradually cause showcases to stop showing up after a period of time, and adding the tokens should cause showcases to start showing up in a day or two. One wrinkle in this is that the tokens may change over time, or may have already changed, which would make this not work right. I looked hard at this last year, and will again if I run completely out of other things to do.


Rbautch, is this still correct? It's from last August and that is why I ask. If so, then that should solve another issue I was having. If this is correct, maybe it should be posted on the Wiki troubleshooting page since it is a "known issue". Let me know if it is still correct and I will post it in the troubleshooting section to help future "Zippers". I posted the "Error #32" known issue there for future reference.

Thanks again for the help and your patience.

Utnorris

Posted the "Showcase and Yellow Star" issue in troubleshooting guide.


----------



## BigBearf

> Error 32
> I did setup the season passes only through TWP, so this may be what is causing my issue and what I think you were refering to, rbautch. I will erase my season passes all together and the one test recording I have. Rbautch, does it matter if I erase them from TIVO or TWP?


As I recall, I had to delete the season passes through TWP and then recreate them through the menus. I don't think erasing them thru the menus works.

Good luck,
BigBearf


----------



## utnorris

BigBearf you are correct as I found out earlier today. All SP's and recordings have to be deleted from TWP that were created by TWP. Anyway, that problem is solved, of course as you get done with one issue you come across another, but hey, that's progress.

Quick question for Gunnyman, have you updated Zipper with the new TWP 2.0? If not, can you simply just switch out the files before creating the ISO? The reason I ask is that for some reason I cannot get the update link in TWP to work, keeps giving me the "IE cannot display the webpage" error and it would be easier if you could just swap files before making the ISO.

Anyway, great product and great tools, thank you very much everyone that was involved for helping make them.

Utnorris


----------



## MATT1981M

glitchsys said:


> Anything 3 years or newer should have a NIC that has auto-MDI/MDIX. My laptop has it, my switch's and router have it, and my PC has it. The technology did come out a while back, but there was initially problems with it, so it was never mainstream til recently, when it was made stable. Most NIC's and switch's and such will support this, in the future crossovers will be almost obsolete, and I can't wait. Tired of cutting the end off a straight through and making a crossover and then later on grabbing a random cable and not knowing whether it's a crossover or not (i mean, I can look at the ends, but that's extra work).
> 
> The best thing is to just try it w/ a straight through. You never know. I brought my Tivo to work w/ me one night because I'd screwed it up in the whole 6.2a fiasco, and when it was time for it to go online to get the patches and whatever, I turned on Win XP's connection sharing, shared the wireless to the NIC, and put the same IP on that NIC as my home router, making my laptop simulate my home network. Then just connected it's NIC straight to the AGIGAUSB NIC I had in the Tivo, and voila, instant network.
> 
> I'm on this crazy codec kick right now, once I get bored of it, I'll be playing with the Large Packet Size thing you can do the with the Gigabit NIC's next, speeding up file transfers. TyTools is fun, but getting the MPEG2's into a reasonable smaller format easily is becoming a nuisance.


i have purchased several computers in the past 3 years and the only one i have bought that had a nicx switch in it was a high end desktop...the easiest thing to do is not to just lop the end off the cable and put a new rj45 end on it, but to make a 6 inch or so cable... One end rj45 plug, the other rj45 jack...just one of the ends needs to be a crossover... This way you can always tell it apart from other cables, and it handy in a pinch to convert a straight cable to a crossover just by plugging it in this adapter...


----------



## Ronin

superpatch did not run with the zipper

I hacked 3 of my DTiVos about 1.5 years ago using the unguide without any problems. They are all running 6.2 with expired MRV certs but MRV still works fine (but that is another issue)

I have a 4th unit (HDVR2) that I wasn't using hacked way back when with sleepers iso. I figured that this was a good unit to redo and test 6.2a so I decided to update and hack it using the zipper. I hooked it up with the original unhacked drive and let it upgrade from 3.1.1c to 6.2a normally (ie update over satellite triggered by phone call)

After it was running ok for a couple days I used the mfslive disk to make a backup image and then restored that to a new 160GB drive. I booted the new 160gb in the TiVo and made sure it was working ok before I messed around with it.

I then made the Zipper disk following the instructions. I did not use an image file since the drive already had 6.2a working. I used the ptv disk I had from last time version 4.01. I then made sure I got the correct superpatch for 6.2a.

I modified the superpatch file and removed the first line of changes since I don't like 30 second skip. I used MetaPad set to UNIX to make the changes.

I then created the iso using the bat file and burned my zipper disc.

I then ran the zipper process on my 160GB drive and everything seemed to run fine. I did not receive any errors or see it say anything about skipping anything other than not having an image file.

I put the drive into my TiVo and it started up OK without any errors and then restarted itself like the instructions said it would. It restarted fine without any errors.

I then telneted into the unit and ran sh tweak.sh and that seemed to run fine. Said yes and no for what I wanted and then when it was finished I rebooted.

When it rebooted I went to system information and could tell right away that superpatch did not run. I then went to now playing and as expected I did not see my other 3 units.

At no point during either the zipper or tweak was I asked to set the mrv name. The only thing I can think of why I didn't follow everything exactly was after I ran tweak the instructions say to type sync; reboot and I mistyped and put synv; reboot but the unit still rebooted ok.

I ran superpatch and set mrv manually and rebooted and now mrv is working fine but I am wondering why superpatch didn't run automatically? Is it supposed to run during the zipper process, during the reboot or during the tweak process? Also when is set_mrv supposed to run since I was never asked to name the TiVo?
Lastly, the only way I found superpatch on my tivo when I telneted in was to first change the directory to enhancements and then go back on level using cd .. how do I go directly to the directory that has the superpatch file in it and what directory does my TiVo default to when I first telnet to it?

Thanks for all the work both Gunnyman and rbautch. Even if superpatch didn't run automatically the process was still much easier this time than before with the unguide.


----------



## dclutter

guys: my son used your image and everything is working great, except one thing. the OTA tuners are disabled. How do we enable them?

Thanks again for all your hard work


----------



## GrrlyWhirl

Ok, so I think I'm just about to the point where I understand everything well enough to get started. 

Here are my directivos that need zippering: sd-dvr80 and hr10-250. (I basically want to upgrade to network the 2 boxes and my computer and also to have the cool functions after doing so)

So I believe I have to buy two different instantcake isos? And then dl the zipper and make 1 image cd.

but I had a question about this instruction. "Enter a static IP address for your TiVo and the IP address of your router (or gateway)."

I know my router's address is the standard 192.168.1.1

So do I just set up a static ip in my router settings and set my tivos as whatever I type into the router settings?

Also, do I need the Slicer? Or should I just never update my box after this whole upgrade? 

I just want to be 100% sure I know all my options and the whole plan before I start......

Let me know if any of my plans are off base so far. Do I need two different isos for each box (sadly it looks as if i do)? Are there any really sweet add ons that I should dl besides the instantcake and the zipper?

Let me know, Clueless grrly,
Amy


----------



## BigBearf

Dclutter: 


> ATSC tuner disabled
> guys: my son used your image and everything is working great, except one thing. the OTA tuners are disabled. How do we enable them?
> 
> Thanks again for all your hard work


Check under Messages & Settings >System Information and scroll down to Tuner List: to see if DIRECTV 1, DIRECTV 2, ATSC 1 and ATSC 2 are enabled. If not rerun Guided setup and I think this will do it.

Hope this helps, 
BigBearf


----------



## rbautch

GrrlyWhirl said:


> Ok, so I think I'm just about to the point where I understand everything well enough to get started.
> 
> Here are my directivos that need zippering: sd-dvr80 and hr10-250. (I basically want to upgrade to network the 2 boxes and my computer and also to have the cool functions after doing so)
> 
> So I believe I have to buy two different instantcake isos? And then dl the zipper and make 1 image cd.
> 
> but I had a question about this instruction. "Enter a static IP address for your TiVo and the IP address of your router (or gateway)."
> 
> I know my router's address is the standard 192.168.1.1
> 
> So do I just set up a static ip in my router settings and set my tivos as whatever I type into the router settings?
> 
> Also, do I need the Slicer? Or should I just never update my box after this whole upgrade?
> 
> I just want to be 100% sure I know all my options and the whole plan before I start......
> 
> Let me know if any of my plans are off base so far. Do I need two different isos for each box (sadly it looks as if i do)? Are there any really sweet add ons that I should dl besides the instantcake and the zipper?
> 
> Let me know, Clueless grrly,
> Amy


You do indeed need 2 instancake images, or if you're ambitious you can make your own. If you're brave, you can zipper the the original hard drive and skip the images all together, but I wouldn't recommend it. You don't need the slicer because the tivo software for your tivos is unlikely to change, ever. On the odd chance they do, you can deal with it then. For the IP address, it's pretty much arbitrary, but you have to stay in the same subnet as your router IP. I suggest something like 192.180.1.80, and 192.168.1.81. Good luck!


----------



## rbautch

Ronin said:


> superpatch did not run with the zipper.


I discovered a typo in the enhancement script that would prevent superpatch from running. I fixed it, and uploaded a new version of the zipper and enhancement script. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## utnorris

GrrlyWhirl said:


> Ok, so I think I'm just about to the point where I understand everything well enough to get started.
> 
> Here are my directivos that need zippering: sd-dvr80 and hr10-250. (I basically want to upgrade to network the 2 boxes and my computer and also to have the cool functions after doing so)
> 
> So I believe I have to buy two different instantcake isos? And then dl the zipper and make 1 image cd.
> 
> but I had a question about this instruction. "Enter a static IP address for your TiVo and the IP address of your router (or gateway)."
> 
> I know my router's address is the standard 192.168.1.1
> 
> So do I just set up a static ip in my router settings and set my tivos as whatever I type into the router settings?
> 
> Also, do I need the Slicer? Or should I just never update my box after this whole upgrade?
> 
> I just want to be 100% sure I know all my options and the whole plan before I start......
> 
> Let me know if any of my plans are off base so far. Do I need two different isos for each box (sadly it looks as if i do)? Are there any really sweet add ons that I should dl besides the instantcake and the zipper?
> 
> Let me know, Clueless grrly,
> Amy


As far as the Instant Cake images, you have three choices, you can follow the Hinsdale steps and make a backup image of your current Tivo drive and then copy that to a brand new drive. Then create a Zipper disk without the Instant Cake Image and Zipper the new drives. Since the drives will already have the image the Zipper will still install. Or get the Instant Cake image for each of your models and create fresh drives and then create a Zipper disk without the Instant Cake Image and Zipper the new drives, thats what I did with one of mine while another I just Zippered the original drive. Or finally, get the Instant Cake images, create two Zipper disks, one with one IC image and one with the other IC image and then run the Zipper on two blank hard drives. Either will work, however I do have a copy of the IC 6.3 image so that if I need to give back one of the HR10-250's to DirecTV then I can just re-image the drive just like it was originally.

As far your IP settings, you need to check what your router is set to for a DHCP range, i.e. 192.168.1.5 to 192.168.1.100. Once you have determined this you need to set your Tivo's IP addresses outside of that range, for instance 192.168.1.190 and 192.168.1.195. This way your static IP addresses assigned to your Tivo's will not interfere with the rest of your network and vice versa. Depending on your router you shouldn't have to set the static IP addresses up on the router just your Tivo's (This is typical for consumer routers), however you will probably need to set up the DHCP IP range. You will need to look at your owner's manual to determine how to do it.

Hope this helps,

Utnorris


----------



## utnorris

I notice that MFS_FTP is part of the Zipper file, does it automatically run or do you need to start it? Also, how do I go about sharing videos from one Tivo to another? I have looked and I haven't seen any clear cut directions in any of the forums.

Thanks,

Utnorris


----------



## Gunnyman

mfs_ftp is discussed in the wiki, but it is not distributed with the Zipper.
Sharing one tivo to another is called mrv and is enabled by superpatch on SDTivos but not available on HDTivos.


----------



## utnorris

Gunnyman said:


> mfs_ftp is discussed in the wiki, but it is not distributed with the Zipper.
> Sharing one tivo to another is called mrv and is enabled by superpatch on SDTivos but not available on HDTivos.


Thanks Gunnyman. I am assuming then that the music,picture tab in the main menu, when it asks for ip address for a server and to turn on mrv/hmo software that it is still stricktly for pics and music files, is this correct?
thank you again,

Utnorris


----------



## Gunnyman

yes
if mrv is set up correctly you will see your other tivo listed in the now playing list.


----------



## CopyCat

utnorris said:


> Thanks Gunnyman. I am assuming then that the music,picture tab in the main menu, when it asks for ip address for a server and to turn on mrv/hmo software that it is still stricktly for pics and music files, is this correct?
> thank you again,
> 
> Utnorris


That is correct :up:


----------



## James Aguirre

I have downloaded Zipper v 2.8 and then yesterday 2.9. I have done two Dtivo DVR39 and I must say you have done a great job. I had used PTVupgrade and InstantCake in the past, both are good, but you put it all together and add more tools...Thanks for that.

However, I think I may have found a problem with the tar files, when you run the script for phase II (I am referring to running the script after a successfull boot) it finds an error in the tar file. Then goes on and accesses the Internet and downloads the files. Fortunately I was connected to the Internet both times so my upgrade was successful. Here is the error message, I had to the url to the mastersav site from the error message to get past forum restrictions:

Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks
Skipping new script download...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
Unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
Adjusting your DNS settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting...
bash-2.02# cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh

Enhancements directory detected. You must uninstall the previous version
of Enhancements before you install this one.
Would you like to uninstall the previous version now? [y/n]: y
Removing directories and files...
Skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping driver restore...
Restoring original usb.map...
Deleting the profile...
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!

Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...

Downloading latest Enhancement script...

=> `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz'
Resolving xxxmastersav site 69.90.236.30
Connecting to mastersav... connected.
request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 3,756,970 (3.6M) [application/x-compressed]

06:25:06 (132.42 KB/s) - `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz' saved [3756970/3756970]

Downloaded main scripts successfully!

I was wondering if this could be fixed in case someone upgrades a machine without network access?

Last but not least the script says you can run ffind instead of find -name, however that does not work and can not be found.

Once again...Thanks my Tivo is working great...However additional symlinks and modifications need to be made to rc.systeminit.author to get TWP 2 and Hackman working due to /TivoWebPlus being an RO directory.


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for sharing your experience James. I just checked the latest files archive on the Zipper site, and it seems to work okay. It may just have been an anomaly with your burn. I'm uploading a new version of the enhancement script today that uses the latest version of tivowebplus, and also sets environmental variables so you won't get a read only filesystem error. I'll check into the ffind error your getting.


----------



## utnorris

That is good to hear. Thank you for all the hard work on this.

Utnorris


----------



## James Aguirre

Thanks for your quick response, I did some further research and found that earlier versions of Winrar had some issues with tar files according to their version changes. I was using 3.51 and now have upgraded to 3.7, I will use that on your new script the next time I upgrade a drive (which should be soon, my neighbor just ordered a ne DB35 drive for his system and wants to upgrade it). Keep up the good work.

P.S. does the new script make the necessary changes to the rc.sysinit.author file, ie export=....


----------



## dageekkid

ok,

So I followed the step by step and used the CD to upgrade the DTivo RCA DVR-40... It seems that I cannot get the USB NIC to work... it goes thru a 2 boot setup like it said and no matter wha I do I cannot get the D-Link DUB-E100 to work... The worst is I lost all my shows...

other quesion, I just put in 2 500GB drives in, and the system info tells me Rec Cap is @ 976?

WTF....
TIA


----------



## jschweda

PLEASE PLEASE someone help me. I have been trying desperately to get my 2 HDVR2 Tivos networked. Before the upgrade to 6.2a everything was going ok as I had them both on my network but was still trying to set up MRV and HMO. I was using the PTVnet installation, but unfortunately since the upgrade I am getting nothing but errors when trying to enable networking features and cannot seem to find an answer to resolve them. 

I wanted to try the Zipper instead, although I have tried unsuccessfully to use it in the past week or so. The problem I was having was the part when the Zipper asks for the IP address of my router and my Tivo. I have the Actiontec Wireless Gateway and the DHCP range default is 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.254. My questions are 1) Do I have to turn off DHCP in the router setup? 2) I was told previously that I can change the default to lets say 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.15 and then assign 192.168.0.24 - 192.168.0.25 to my 2 Tivos? and 3) There is a tab for Static Routing in my router setup, is this where I would enter the information for the static IPs for my Tivos or is this something else? Unfortunately, the documentation that came with the router doesnt clearly explain this.

Please Please I am asking for all to share their knowledge with me. I have been reading and reading and reading. It seems the more I read, the more complicated it gets. I'm not computer illiterate, just not that familiar with Linux and such.

Thanks!


----------



## dageekkid

You can just assign an IP on your boxes without an issue. Just make sure that you do not duplicate IP addresses on any other box. Pick IPs that are not assigned by DHCP Server..

1) do not turn off the DHCP on your router.
2) select one IP for each Tivo.
3) you can place the IPs chosen in the tab so that the router does not assign the IPs...


----------



## dageekkid

dageekkid said:


> ok,
> 
> So I followed the step by step and used the CD to upgrade the DTivo RCA DVR-40... It seems that I cannot get the USB NIC to work... it goes thru a 2 boot setup like it said and no matter wha I do I cannot get the D-Link DUB-E100 to work... The worst is I lost all my shows...
> 
> other quesion, I just put in 2 500GB drives in, and the system info tells me Rec Cap is @ 976?
> 
> WTF....
> TIA


Ok so after a lot of research I think I need to use the pegasus.o file which is not being used or copied... some how I should have known that? but where does this file need to go... I guess I need to mount the Tivo Drive to the PC before I can do this ... Wow, I guess the steps are NOT that much easier as it's advertised...


----------



## skinnyjm

dageekkid said:


> Ok so after a lot of research I think I need to use the pegasus.o file which is not being used or copied... some how I should have known that? but where does this file need to go... I guess I need to mount the Tivo Drive to the PC before I can do this ... Wow, I guess the steps are NOT that much easier as it's advertised...


PLEASE remember, USB2 support was NEVER intended for the DTiVo platform.
It's still pre-7.0 software and never likely to be upgraded since DirecTV ended it's development relationship with TiVo. 
Anyone who has USB2 connectivity with a DirecTiVo is...LUCKY*. 

*= Thank You Jamie!!!


----------



## skinnyjm

rbautch said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience James. I just checked the latest files archive on the Zipper site, and it seems to work okay. It may just have been an anomaly with your burn. I'm uploading a new version of the enhancement script today that uses the latest version of tivowebplus, and also sets environmental variables so you won't get a read only filesystem error. I'll check into the ffind error your getting.


Russ,
When you say "...latest version of tivowebplus..." do you mean the latest version of 1.31 or 2.0?
If "netconfig" doesn't work in 2.0, then I hope your answer is 1.31. 
I don't know though, so...please help!


----------



## Gunnyman

dageekkid said:


> Ok so after a lot of research I think I need to use the pegasus.o file which is not being used or copied... some how I should have known that? but where does this file need to go... I guess I need to mount the Tivo Drive to the PC before I can do this ... Wow, I guess the steps are NOT that much easier as it's advertised...


Did you check the wiki?
The adapter you are using is supported by zipper.


----------



## dageekkid

Gunnyman said:


> Did you check the wiki?
> The adapter you are using is supported by zipper.


I have 2 USB NICs Linksys USB200Mv2.1 and Dlink DUB-E100 vB1 and neither are coming up on either USB... I am gonna exchange them with the Belkin USB1.1 and hopefully that would work... I thought they are pegasus but they are not... they are ax8817x so maybe that's my problem....

... anyways, I know that USBs are ok as both USBs recognize my sticks... 

update: so I did get a Belkin NIC and that seems to come up but I still cannot ping the address I had given... I guess the DHCP is disable, and IP is not sticking? 
So, the question is do I have to pull out the drives for the fifth time and run the zipper for the IP to stick?


----------



## JWThiers

jschweda said:


> PLEASE PLEASE someone help me. I have been trying desperately to get my 2 HDVR2 Tivos networked. Before the upgrade to 6.2a everything was going ok as I had them both on my network but was still trying to set up MRV and HMO. I was using the PTVnet installation, but unfortunately since the upgrade I am getting nothing but errors when trying to enable networking features and cannot seem to find an answer to resolve them.
> 
> I wanted to try the Zipper instead, although I have tried unsuccessfully to use it in the past week or so. The problem I was having was the part when the Zipper asks for the IP address of my router and my Tivo. I have the Actiontec Wireless Gateway and the DHCP range default is 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.254. My questions are 1) Do I have to turn off DHCP in the router setup? 2) I was told previously that I can change the default to lets say 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.15 and then assign 192.168.0.24 - 192.168.0.25 to my 2 Tivos? and 3) There is a tab for Static Routing in my router setup, is this where I would enter the information for the static IPs for my Tivos or is this something else? Unfortunately, the documentation that came with the router doesnt clearly explain this.
> 
> Please Please I am asking for all to share their knowledge with me. I have been reading and reading and reading. It seems the more I read, the more complicated it gets. I'm not computer illiterate, just not that familiar with Linux and such.
> 
> Thanks!


To change your routers DHCP range there should be a setting on the DHCP setup page. You didn't specify a model but assuming that all actiontec Wireless Gateway's have similar setup screens you should check under DHCP Server under Advanced Configuration.


----------



## Javaman

Sorry to ask such a silly question here, but for some reason I can't get the cdrom to mount after booting up the linux boot disk. I created one following the steps listed on the zipper page. I'm using the most recent instant cake and other relevant 6.2a bits. The cd burns and boots up just fine, but for some reason the CD drive doesn't appear in the /DEV directory.

During bootup I see the following messages..
*HDA no response-resetting drive
HDA no response
HDC no response-resetting drive
HDC no response
HDE no response-resetting drive
HDE no response
HDG no response-resetting drive
HDG no response
HDI WD3200
HDK CD/DVD burner*

The A-G is probably due to my motherboard having unused SATA connections. During normal BIOS bootup IDE channels 1-4 say none and IDE 5/6 list my master/slave devices on the standard IDE ribbons.

It looks like I should just use the command "mount /dev/hdk/cdrom" but I get this message every time...
mount: can't find dev/hdk/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
This is entered from the* PTVupgrade /#* prompt

Viewing the /dev/ directory there are tons of devices listed (HDA1-10 or so through HG1-10 or so). The unformatted Western digital drive is listed appears as HDI but obviously I can't access it yet. I'm not sure why the HDK is missing from /DEV though.

Just to elaborate.. Everything matched filewise on my computer in comparison to the screenshot on the zipper page. I did a search in the forum for "mount" and came across several posts where several people had to add a space to the mount command. It looks like I need to do the same - "mount /dev/hdk /cdrom"
but if that were the only problem, wouldn't HDK still be listed in /DEV prior to mounting it to the virtual "cdrom" name?

Edit: After trying with the space in the mount command, *"mount /dev/hdk /cdrom"* I receive a "MOUNT : SPECIAL DEVICE /DEV/HDK DOES NOT EXIST"


----------



## SBI

Greetings to all gurus,

Couple of months ago my zippered TiVo starting act weird - after watching a recorded show, pressing on the left arrow to go back to the menu (and ultimately choose to delete or not delete the program) and then back to the main NPL, the NPL is blank...no recordings are shown. I need to leave it like this for minutes before it comes back.

My TiVo is connected (wire) to a switch which is connected to the router.

Last night, during this "blank NPL period" I decided to pull the plug from the USB to check if it has anything to do with that. Surprisingly, all the shows came back to NPL.

I read THIS link after a short search in this forum, but unfortunately I don't know how to perform these solutions.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JWThiers

SBI said:


> Greetings to all gurus,
> 
> Couple of months ago my zippered TiVo starting act weird - after watching a recorded show, pressing on the left arrow to go back to the menu (and ultimately choose to delete or not delete the program) and then back to the main NPL, the NPL is blank...no recordings are shown. I need to leave it like this for minutes before it comes back.
> 
> My TiVo is connected (wire) to a switch which is connected to the router.
> 
> Last night, during this "blank NPL period" I decided to pull the plug from the USB to check if it has anything to do with that. Surprisingly, all the shows came back to NPL.
> 
> I read THIS link after a short search in this forum, but unfortunately I don't know how to perform these solutions.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.


You need to edit the file(s) in question. you can use joe (if you installed it with zipper) or vi. you use the cd command to Change Directories to where the files are and the type either "joe filename" or "vi filename". If you use joe press <ctrl>+k then h to get a help menu at the top. If you need to use vi, there are directions on the wiki page you linked to explaining how to use vi.


----------



## JWThiers

Javaman said:


> Sorry to ask such a silly question here, but for some reason I can't get the cdrom to mount after booting up the linux boot disk. I created one following the steps listed on the zipper page. I'm using the most recent instant cake and other relevant 6.2a bits. The cd burns and boots up just fine, but for some reason the CD drive doesn't appear in the /DEV directory.
> 
> During bootup I see the following messages..
> *HDA no response-resetting drive
> HDA no response
> HDC no response-resetting drive
> HDC no response
> HDE no response-resetting drive
> HDE no response
> HDG no response-resetting drive
> HDG no response
> HDI WD3200
> HDK CD/DVD burner*
> 
> The A-G is probably due to my motherboard having unused SATA connections. During normal BIOS bootup IDE channels 1-4 say none and IDE 5/6 list my master/slave devices on the standard IDE ribbons.
> 
> It looks like I should just use the command "mount /dev/hdk/cdrom" but I get this message every time...
> mount: can't find dev/hdk/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
> This is entered from the* PTVupgrade /#* prompt
> 
> Viewing the /dev/ directory there are tons of devices listed (HDA1-10 or so through HG1-10 or so). The unformatted Western digital drive is listed appears as HDI but obviously I can't access it yet. I'm not sure why the HDK is missing from /DEV though.
> 
> Just to elaborate.. Everything matched filewise on my computer in comparison to the screenshot on the zipper page. I did a search in the forum for "mount" and came across several posts where several people had to add a space to the mount command. It looks like I need to do the same - "mount /dev/hdk /cdrom"
> but if that were the only problem, wouldn't HDK still be listed in /DEV prior to mounting it to the virtual "cdrom" name?
> 
> Edit: After trying with the space in the mount command, *"mount /dev/hdk /cdrom"* I receive a "MOUNT : SPECIAL DEVICE /DEV/HDK DOES NOT EXIST"


I'm not sure if this works or not but can you disable the SATA ports in the bios. That might simplify your setup to where the cdrom is at hda - hdd location.


----------



## Javaman

JWThiers said:


> I'm not sure if this works or not but can you disable the SATA ports in the bios. That might simplify your setup to where the cdrom is at hda - hdd location.


Thanks for the prompt reply. It doesn't look like I will be able to do that as "none" is already selected for the SATA (instead of auto) I don't see any way to disable it altogether. I did a little more digging and reconfiguring but still am running into the same issue. In my previous post I had the blank drive physically on HDA and the CD on HDC(jumpered accordingly). Currently I've got my main 2 windows drives on HDA and HDB and the DVD/CD on HDC and the blank disk on HDD. I've got the BIOS set to boot to CD first so I can "toggle" between windows and the Linux boot disk easily. (to prevent having to keep moving wires around since this is my active computer)

During boot up with the DVD linux is detecting all of the devices and setting 
HDA physical to HDI
HDB physical to HDJ
HDC physical to HDK
HDD physical to HDL,
each with an appropriate description of the device, but still no HDK listed in DEV.

I'm not sure if it means anything useful, but the /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info text file appears to have all of the information for the DVD so I think it is detecting the DVD ok. One thing I was wondering though, I burned the zipper_universal_cd.iso to DVD instead of a CD. I'm using the same DVD drive to load linux. Is it possible that I may have better luck burning it to a cd? I've tried without luck using a USB drive with the files copied to it. I can probably dig up an old computer (5-10) years old if there won't be any issues with the large (320gig) drive.


----------



## JWThiers

First try 


Code:


mount /dev/hdc /cdrom

If that doesn't work try a CD instead of a DVD.


----------



## Javaman

Success. I kept looking in the BIOS and found the SATA disable option hidden away in an "Integrated peripherals" menu. Once I disabled it everything booted up just fine and mapped to the correct HDA-HDD devices. The mount went smooth and the zipper script ran great. Now for the TIVO install...

Edit-No problems with the install or Telnetting/running the script and everythings running smoothly. Thanks for all the hard work on the tools guys!


----------



## jschweda

Ok, I successfully Zippered one of my Tivos last night so thanks for everyones help. I do have a couple of other questions though. It states that Hackman is included with the Zipper and I'm not seeing that when using TWP. Is there something else I need to do? Also, I'm really interested in the MRV and HMO setup. I also thougt that I set that up when I went through the enhancement script. I'm not seeing the DVR name I gave it in the Now Playing list. 

My software update was 6.2a and I read that you have to use the Superpatch for 6.2a. When I tried to FTP it to my Tivo, I just get an error that "Transfer Failed". Do I need to Telnet something first. If anyone can provide some instruction, I would greatly appreciate it. The people in these forums have helped me a lot and I have learned a lot along the way.

Thanks!


----------



## James Aguirre

If you followed the zipper instructions in creating the zipper boot cd, then your patch has already been applied as part of the zipper process. However, if you want to ftp files to your tivo you need to make the drive writable. That can be done in a telnet session by using the command "mount -o remount,rw /" without the quotes......be carefull though and remember to set it back to ro when done using the command "mount -o remount,ro /.


----------



## Xtra7973

jschweda said:


> Ok, I successfully Zippered one of my Tivos last night so thanks for everyones help. I do have a couple of other questions though. It states that Hackman is included with the Zipper and I'm not seeing that when using TWP. Is there something else I need to do? Also, I'm really interested in the MRV and HMO setup. I also thougt that I set that up when I went through the enhancement script. I'm not seeing the DVR name I gave it in the Now Playing list.
> 
> My software update was 6.2a and I read that you have to use the Superpatch for 6.2a. When I tried to FTP it to my Tivo, I just get an error that "Transfer Failed". Do I need to Telnet something first. If anyone can provide some instruction, I would greatly appreciate it. The people in these forums have helped me a lot and I have learned a lot along the way.


You need to view the readme thats included with hackman, go to the hackman homepage and read about it there. As for MRV you will only see the name you gave it in another Tivo that has MRV as well. As for you getting "transfer failed" when you try to FTP into your Tivo make sure you are transferring in Binary mode and also type "rw" without the quotes into your telnet program to make your tivo have read/write access.


----------



## SBI

JWThiers said:


> You need to edit the file(s) in question. you can use joe (if you installed it with zipper) or vi. you use the cd command to Change Directories to where the files are and the type either "joe filename" or "vi filename". If you use joe press <ctrl>+k then h to get a help menu at the top. If you need to use vi, there are directions on the wiki page you linked to explaining how to use vi.


Thank you, but I don't know what to edit files to....

I also tried rbautch's directions , I changed the DNS to my network DNS but after rebooting it came back to the router's address. So I am kind'a lost.

Thanks!


----------



## JWThiers

SBI said:


> Thank you, but I don't know what to edit files to....
> 
> I also tried rbautch's directions , I changed the DNS to my network DNS but after rebooting it came back to the router's address. So I am kind'a lost.
> 
> Thanks!


Assuming your router is forwarding DNS information
from a bash prompt type


Code:


rw
cd /etc
joe resolv.conf

joe should have something like


Code:


search localdomain
nameserver RoutersIP

Replace "RoutersIP" with your routers IP.

then type


Code:


joe nsswitch.conf

make sure it has a line that says


Code:


hosts: files dns

Optionally you could in addition to the above add your tivos IP address to the hosts file by


Code:


joe hosts

add lines to this file that have the IP addresses of your tivo's.

After reboot, go to TWP and check the network config tab and make sure that the DNS and gateway are your routers IP.


----------



## rbautch

Also check your author file to see if you're resetting your IP params on each reboot.


----------



## RobD

rbautch said:


> I discovered a typo in the enhancement script that would prevent superpatch from running. I fixed it, and uploaded a new version of the zipper and enhancement script. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


I missed this post, apparently. I went by the "Last Updated" date at the top of the Zipper homepage, and built a Zipper CD and re-built my master Tivo due to a HD failure this evening. I thought "Hey, I downloaded 2.8 a week ago, and it still says 2.8, I must still have the latest". Now the most-watched unit has nothing on it because it can't transfer shows from the backup Tivo. Can I suggest when little things like this change, maybe the version and/or date should change on the webpage???


----------



## luder

same boat here i made 2.8 iso using the new 6.2a.tcl when the roll out of the 6.2a upgrade was streaming, when it was time for me to use the iso zipper didnt want to run. I checked ls and the cd contained what was needed. So yesterday i had to make a new iso. i'm faced with another issue. I was wondering if drivers for Airlink usb still in zipper?


----------



## atlynch

Hi Folks,
Have had my 3 zippered tivos running well until the recent Daylight Savings Time Changes, have suceeded at getting them pretty well hosed, so I wanted to start over.

I am starting with my HR10-250, which has the weaknees two drive kit in it.

1) Bought the new 6.3c instantcake
2) bought a new copy of the lba48 boot cd
3) put together the zipper image
4) put my first drive on hda, the second on hdc, cdrom on hdd
5) ran the zipper, saying yes to install new image
6) ran mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdc
7) resinstalled drives in tivo
8) was forced to clear and reset everything (did not know avbout 51killer, and still cannot find a copy of it)
9) Had no network access
10) pulled drives, installed hda in PC, ran zipper saying no to install new image.
11) reinstalled into Tivo.

I still cannot record showngs or go to now playing as a test call is required. I've tried several reboots, and have manually run fakecall.tcl to no avail.

What's up? What can I do?

Also tried tweak_uninstall to no avail...

Other problems encountered and resolved: First install ignored second drive, old lba48 boot cd missing needed parts, had the same issues with an incomplete rbautch enhancements tarball that others have posted, error 51 issues requiring clear and delete all
----
4/3
Pulled drives, ran instantcake to refresh to known good state, All seems good, satellites test properly, but cannot receive signal when tuned to a channel.


----------



## Ronin

rbautch said:


> I discovered a typo in the enhancement script that would prevent superpatch from running. I fixed it, and uploaded a new version of the zipper and enhancement script. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


Thanks for finding the problem. I was planning to redo the box again so I will test out 2.9.

Also, as someone has already suggested, you might want to update the Zipper web page to reflect version 2.9.


----------



## utnorris

Quick question Rbautch,
This revision you have made, does it require a new Zipper disk to be created and loaded on the hard drives? Or can you just rerun the tweak.sh from the tivo and let it get the update from the web? My first thought was that I would need to re-zipper the files, but I don't want to have to yank my drives if I don't have too.

Side note - With TWP2.0 in order for it not to cause problems with setting up SP's and recordings you have to first record something on that channel from the tivo gui, if I re-Zipper it do I have to start all over with the process of recording a show before allowing TWP2.0 to set up a SP on a channel?

Thank you,

Utnorris


----------



## SBI

JWThiers said:


> Assuming your router is forwarding DNS information
> from a bash prompt type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rw
> cd /etc
> joe resolv.conf
> 
> joe should have something like
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> search localdomain
> nameserver RoutersIP
> 
> Replace "RoutersIP" with your routers IP.
> 
> then type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> joe nsswitch.conf
> 
> make sure it has a line that says
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> hosts: files dns
> 
> Optionally you could in addition to the above add your tivos IP address to the hosts file by
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> joe hosts
> 
> add lines to this file that have the IP addresses of your tivo's.
> 
> After reboot, go to TWP and check the network config tab and make sure that the DNS and gateway are your routers IP.


Thanks JWThiers.

My router's IP does come up in nameserver (nameserver 192.168.1.1), and I also have "hosts: files dns" in nsswitch.conf. 
Do I still need to add the line with the TiVo's IP, and if so - just a simple line with the IP?


----------



## SBI

rbautch said:


> Also check your author file to see if you're resetting your IP params on each reboot.


Thanks rbautch.

Can I edit this file and download it via FTP....will it work this way, or does it have to be done through telnet? As you can probably understand, I am not very comfortable with all these entries, to say the list.


----------



## JWThiers

SBI said:


> Do I still need to add the line with the TiVo's IP, and if so - just a simple line with the IP?


I didn't need to do this but I am pretty sure that that is all you need.


SBI said:


> Thanks rbautch.
> 
> Can I edit this file and download it via FTP....will it work this way, or does it have to be done through telnet? As you can probably understand, I am not very comfortable with all these entries, to say the list.


You can ftp the file to your PC, make edits, FTP back to tivo, BUT... you have to be sure that you use a unix friendly text editor (there are many, I have used Crimson editor) and you need to be sure that when you ftp back to your tivo that you transfer the file in binary mode so you don't bork the file and make it unreadable by tivo.

IMO if you have installed joe it really is easier to edit on the tivo. Before you edit be sure to make the partition read/write (type rw at bash). Make your edits with joe (at bash joe filename), after you make your edits close joe with <ctrl>+k then x (saves and exits) then make partition read only (ro at bash). No chance of borking the file format this way. The only time you really may want a more advanced editor is if you have a really large file and have a lot of cutting and pasting to do. joe can do the cutting and pasting but it is kind of kludgey if you are used to modern graphical text editors (but it is a commad line driven program so it isn't a far comparison).

If you didn't install joe when you zippered, just rerun tweak.sh and this time install joe.


----------



## rbautch

luder said:


> same boat here i made 2.8 iso using the new 6.2a.tcl when the roll out of the 6.2a upgrade was streaming, when it was time for me to use the iso zipper didnt want to run. I checked ls and the cd contained what was needed. So yesterday i had to make a new iso. i'm faced with another issue. I was wondering if drivers for Airlink usb still in zipper?


Yes Airlink adapters supported.


----------



## rbautch

RobD said:


> I missed this post, apparently. I went by the "Last Updated" date at the top of the Zipper homepage, and built a Zipper CD and re-built my master Tivo due to a HD failure this evening. I thought "Hey, I downloaded 2.8 a week ago, and it still says 2.8, I must still have the latest". Now the most-watched unit has nothing on it because it can't transfer shows from the backup Tivo. Can I suggest when little things like this change, maybe the version and/or date should change on the webpage???


Sorry, I forgot to update the webpage to show the new version, even though the new version was attached to the download link. Everthing is up to date now, and we're up to version 3.0, which includes the latest version of the enhancement script.


----------



## rbautch

utnorris said:


> Quick question Rbautch,
> This revision you have made, does it require a new Zipper disk to be created and loaded on the hard drives? Or can you just rerun the tweak.sh from the tivo and let it get the update from the web? My first thought was that I would need to re-zipper the files, but I don't want to have to yank my drives if I don't have too.
> 
> Side note - With TWP2.0 in order for it not to cause problems with setting up SP's and recordings you have to first record something on that channel from the tivo gui, if I re-Zipper it do I have to start all over with the process of recording a show before allowing TWP2.0 to set up a SP on a channel?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Utnorris


No need to re-run the Zipper, just re-run tweak.sh. I believe TWP 2.0 handles the season passes okay, and the original problem only affected HR10-250's running 6.3x software.


----------



## RobD

rbautch said:


> Sorry, I forgot to update the webpage to show the new version, even though the new version was attached to the download link. Everthing is up to date now, and we're up to version 3.0, which includes the latest version of the enhancement script.


Thanks for the updates! I just built a Zipper 3.0 CD and baked a 6.2a 400GB drive. It's booting up now, all goes well so far tonight...

FYI - The installation script still said 2.9 on one of the zipper install screens...


----------



## RobD

And it now has TivoWebPlus v2.0! This just gets better and better! I had downloaded 2.0, and was expecting to have to do the upgrade.

Thank you rbautch!


----------



## rbautch

RobD said:


> FYI - The installation script still said 2.9 on one of the zipper install screens...


Crap. Just pretend is says 3.0.


----------



## jschweda

I successfully used the Zipper on a Tivo over the weekend. Now, I am trying to do the same with a second Tivo. I made the new Zipper cd with the updated superpatch 6.2a. I assigned an IP outside of my routers range, just like I did with the first. I am using the exact same setup with the Tivo HDVR2, FA120, and Buffalo Tech. ethernet converter. It rebooted in order to set network parameters. Both lights are lit on the FA120, but I cannot see them on my network. I tried Angry IP and the IP I assigned to it showed it was dead. Does anyone have any ideas what I did or need to do?

Thanks to all!


----------



## SBI

JWThiers said:


> I didn't need to do this but I am pretty sure that that is all you need.
> 
> You can ftp the file to your PC, make edits, FTP back to tivo, BUT... you have to be sure that you use a unix friendly text editor (there are many, I have used Crimson editor) and you need to be sure that when you ftp back to your tivo that you transfer the file in binary mode so you don't bork the file and make it unreadable by tivo.
> 
> IMO if you have installed joe it really is easier to edit on the tivo. Before you edit be sure to make the partition read/write (type rw at bash). Make your edits with joe (at bash joe filename), after you make your edits close joe with <ctrl>+k then x (saves and exits) then make partition read only (ro at bash). No chance of borking the file format this way. The only time you really may want a more advanced editor is if you have a really large file and have a lot of cutting and pasting to do. joe can do the cutting and pasting but it is kind of kludgey if you are used to modern graphical text editors (but it is a commad line driven program so it isn't a far comparison).
> 
> If you didn't install joe when you zippered, just rerun tweak.sh and this time install joe.


Thanks JWThiers!! So far, after unplugging from the network and re-connect a day later it seems to be working fine. Who knows, maybe all it needed was a reset  
If it comes back I'll do as you said.


----------



## skinnyjm

rbautch said:


> Crap. Just pretend is says 3.0.


Sorry, We notice everything.


----------



## ttodd1

Darn kids.


----------



## dageekkid

jschweda said:


> I successfully used the Zipper on a Tivo over the weekend. Now, I am trying to do the same with a second Tivo. I made the new Zipper cd with the updated superpatch 6.2a. I assigned an IP outside of my routers range, just like I did with the first. I am using the exact same setup with the Tivo HDVR2, FA120, and Buffalo Tech. ethernet converter. It rebooted in order to set network parameters. Both lights are lit on the FA120, but I cannot see them on my network. I tried Angry IP and the IP I assigned to it showed it was dead. Does anyone have any ideas what I did or need to do?
> 
> Thanks to all!


Yes!

First of All if you have a Tivo that works with USB 2.0 with zipper out of the box consider yourself X-tremely lucky. This is how to make USB 2.0 work:

1. Use the Zipper CD
2. connect a TESTED USB 1.1 something like Belkin
3. telnet to it
4. run the rbautch's hack that came with the CD.
5. Reboot.
6. Telnet back in 
7. make sure you can ping www.google.com
7. Run the hack again. (YES! run the hack again)
8. This will UNINSTALL hack, JUST Do it!!!!
At this point the hack script will uninstall completely and download the all new 
rbautch from the site. This WILL install the valid USB 2.0 Driver that will work.
9. After the install of the script is complete, type the following:
sync; reboot
10. plug in your USB2.0 and Voila!

My linksys USB200M V2.1 would never work no matter what I did... Now, it runs like Champ.... thanks to the rbautch's script. and Gunny's CD ofcourse, but no thanks to either for finding this out after 7 reboots and 5 time removal of the drives... 

Now, if I could only fig out ....???


----------



## traig

Hi all. Last week I downloaded the zipper, got the instantcake 6.2a image for my dtivo, along with the LBA image, etc. I zippered a 200GB drive and everything went perfectly until I tried to use my D-Link DUB-E100 B1 USB adapter... no link, no lights. I tested the port, tested the cables, etc. 

I borrowed a serial cable and got in there to see what the issue was. When I plugged in the adapter I got the following error:

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x2001/0x3c05) is not claimed by any active driver. 

After much hair pulling it looked to me like the usb.map did not have the newer devices listed. I checked the zipper.sh script and it tries to add the entries using another shell script and sed, so I decided to re-zipper the drive and examine the disk right after the zippering.

When I looked in /etc/hotplug, both the usb.map and usb.map.orig were the same size with the same timestamp, and yet the /hacks/usbmap_script.sh was there with the newer entries in it. I don't know sed that well but I tried running it from the command line exactly as the script has it and while it ran w/o error it did not update the usb.map. I noticed the usbmap_script.sh entries all look for a section called "device usbnet" but there is no section in the usb.map by that name. I edited the usbmap_script.sh and replaced all usbnet entries with ax8817x and saved it, then I ran the sed command again and voila, the usb.map has all the newer entries in it.

Trying to understand how the usbmap_script.sh file gets written, I looked over zipper.sh again and it appears that since I entered 321 as my service number, it should have set the usbmapheader variables to "device axx8817x" but that didn't happen -- it set them to "device usbnet". Does the zipper binary have some discrepancy with the shell script? I can't for the life of me see how usbmapheader1 and 2 got set to "device usbnet", since that only would have happened if I said my svc. number was 357 and I was running 6.3 software (and that didn't happen).

Is this a bug, or am I way off line?


----------



## dageekkid

traig said:


> Hi all. Last week I downloaded the zipper, got the instantcake 6.2a image for my dtivo, along with the LBA image, etc. I zippered a 200GB drive and everything went perfectly until I tried to use my D-Link DUB-E100 B1 USB adapter... no link, no lights. I tested the port, tested the cables, etc.
> 
> I borrowed a serial cable and got in there to see what the issue was. When I plugged in the adapter I got the following error:
> 
> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x2001/0x3c05) is not claimed by any active driver.
> 
> After much hair pulling it looked to me like the usb.map did not have the newer devices listed. I checked the zipper.sh script and it tries to add the entries using another shell script and sed, so I decided to re-zipper the drive and examine the disk right after the zippering.
> 
> When I looked in /etc/hotplug, both the usb.map and usb.map.orig were the same size with the same timestamp, and yet the /hacks/usbmap_script.sh was there with the newer entries in it. I don't know sed that well but I tried running it from the command line exactly as the script has it and while it ran w/o error it did not update the usb.map. I noticed the usbmap_script.sh entries all look for a section called "device usbnet" but there is no section in the usb.map by that name. I edited the usbmap_script.sh and replaced all usbnet entries with ax8817x and saved it, then I ran the sed command again and voila, the usb.map has all the newer entries in it.
> 
> Trying to understand how the usbmap_script.sh file gets written, I looked over zipper.sh again and it appears that since I entered 321 as my service number, it should have set the usbmapheader variables to "device axx8817x" but that didn't happen -- it set them to "device usbnet". Does the zipper binary have some discrepancy with the shell script? I can't for the life of me see how usbmapheader1 and 2 got set to "device usbnet", since that only would have happened if I said my svc. number was 357 and I was running 6.3 software (and that didn't happen).
> 
> Is this a bug, or am I way off line?


I did have the same issue that I had with the Linksys USB200M that you are having with DUB-E100... I returned it and instead purchased a Belkin USB1.1 if you follow my steps with any supported USB 1.1, you CAN get the USB 2.0 working with rbautch's file which needs to be downloaded from tivo... it works


----------



## atlynch

I have resolved this. There was an error in the copying of the hacks from the CD, caused by using an unsupported CD burning utility. Whodathunkit.

Anyway: Apple Disk Utility Bad
Toast 6 Titanium Good

A call to Directv restored my locals.

Thanks again to the folks who have contributed to this.



atlynch said:


> Hi Folks,
> Have had my 3 zippered tivos running well until the recent Daylight Savings Time Changes, have suceeded at getting them pretty well hosed, so I wanted to start over.
> 
> I am starting with my HR10-250, which has the weaknees two drive kit in it.
> 
> 1) Bought the new 6.3c instantcake
> 2) bought a new copy of the lba48 boot cd
> 3) put together the zipper image
> 4) put my first drive on hda, the second on hdc, cdrom on hdd
> 5) ran the zipper, saying yes to install new image
> 6) ran mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdc
> 7) resinstalled drives in tivo
> 8) was forced to clear and reset everything (did not know avbout 51killer, and still cannot find a copy of it)
> 9) Had no network access
> 10) pulled drives, installed hda in PC, ran zipper saying no to install new image.
> 11) reinstalled into Tivo.
> 
> I still cannot record showngs or go to now playing as a test call is required. I've tried several reboots, and have manually run fakecall.tcl to no avail.
> 
> What's up? What can I do?
> 
> Also tried tweak_uninstall to no avail...
> 
> Other problems encountered and resolved: First install ignored second drive, old lba48 boot cd missing needed parts, had the same issues with an incomplete rbautch enhancements tarball that others have posted, error 51 issues requiring clear and delete all
> ----
> 4/3
> Pulled drives, ran instantcake to refresh to known good state, All seems good, satellites test properly, but cannot receive signal when tuned to a channel.


----------



## luder

Time for .....
percolator dance
lawn mower
then the sprinkler

Sorry if it made a tivovid but, i couldnt resist.. 
Lots of new stuff you guys ROCK!


----------



## traig

To follow up on what I posted earlier (top of page)...

Editing the usbmap_script.sh manually to change the "usbnet" entries to "ax8817x" entries worked. Running the sed command from zipper.sh after the edit then properly updated the usb.map. I installed the drive back in the DTivo, and booted it up with the D-Link DUB-E100 B1 adapter attached. A minute or two in it lit up and showed activity. (I could have just manually edited the usb.map to add the line for my adapter and it would have worked... I just wanted to see for sure where the install broke down.)

I ran the tweak.sh script and it left the modules and map alone, so after the reboot it came right back up on the network.

Great stuff. Time to check out some of these enhancements.


----------



## kimsan

Russ, Gunny, Anyone?

Is there a patch or kernel mod to clear this message on an HR10-250? I've yet to find an answer searching here or the darkside.

TIA


----------



## rbautch

kimsan said:


> Russ, Gunny, Anyone?
> 
> Is there a patch or kernel mod to clear this message on an HR10-250? I've yet to find an answer searching here or the darkside.
> 
> TIA


its a side effect of the hmo/HME patch. Restore your original tivoapp to get rid of it.


----------



## utnorris

I decided to rerun the hack since Rbautch updated the hack script. Because I was setup on wireless I have been unable to install the 2.0 usb drivers during the hack. Is there a way to install them after the fact with a simple command or do I have to import them via ftp?

Thanks,

Utnorris


----------



## James Aguirre

I used the new Zipper, installed new Hackman and everything is working great. Except, NCID no longer works. Any ideas to check whether the problem is with NCID?


----------



## juzzie

CrashHD said:


> When I get a new disk for my next tivo, I will have in my house tivos of 3 different service numbers (521,321,151). I'm thinking of making my own zipper disk, with all three images on it. Then I want to modify my zipper to only install images that match the service number, and I want to make it ask twice, and make me fully type "yes" each time, before installing an image. A while ago, I made a real mess for myself by accidentally installing the wrong image over a drive having recordings I still wanted to save by accidentally hitting "y".
> This will give me a one-disk-does-all solution.
> 
> (edit, bad typo)


Can somebody explain what are those SERVICE NUMBERS that zipper is asking during installation? Thanks.


----------



## dswallow

juzzie said:


> Can somebody explain what are those SERVICE NUMBERS that zipper is asking during installation? Thanks.


It identifies the hardware platform of the TiVo receiver. By knowing what it is, the script can determine what to install when it might vary based on the hardware involved.


----------



## utnorris

juzzie said:


> Can somebody explain what are those SERVICE NUMBERS that zipper is asking during installation? Thanks.


Check the WIKI, it explains it. http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=FAQ

Utnorris


----------



## kimsan

rbautch said:


> its a side effect of the hmo/HME patch. Restore your original tivoapp to get rid of it.


Thanks Russ.

I think I'll stick with Galleon/Movieloader capabilities and just continue to ignore the message


----------



## puffdaddy

kimsan said:


> Russ, Gunny, Anyone?
> 
> Is there a patch or kernel mod to clear this message on an HR10-250? I've yet to find an answer searching here or the darkside.
> 
> TIA


You can accomplish this with a tivoapp patch. The 6.2x superpatch already includes such a patch, so it's probably just a matter of porting that to 6.3x.


----------



## juzzie

utnorris said:


> Check the WIKI, it explains it. http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=FAQ
> 
> Utnorris


Thanks. It seemed to me that I did read wiki carefully enough back some time ago, but apparently I missed that one. Well, thanks again


----------



## kasey

Two questions:

How can I change my EndPad times?

How can I change the name of my Tivo (MRV is fine, I mean what shows up in TWP and the bash prompt)?

Thanks!


----------



## unclemoosh

kasey said:


> Two questions:
> 
> How can I change my EndPad times?
> 
> How can I change the name of my Tivo (MRV is fine, I mean what shows up in TWP and the bash prompt)?
> 
> Thanks!


Check your rc.sysinit.author for the line that starts endpadplus. Change the values there.

Hackman will allow you to change what shows up in TWP. The tweak script will allow you to change what shows up in the bash prompt. If you don't want to run the script, edit your .profile and an entry for PS1.


----------



## kasey

Great, thanks for the quick reply!

Now I've got my two HDVR2's networked (Linksys USB200M on each), Zippered, TWP2, gotomydvr, 160gb each, 6.2a with a dedicated pc running tivoserver and tivodesktop (for photos and music)....

Kudos to all who make these things and more possible.


----------



## bnm81002

I zippered my Philips receiver after ordering a new power supply that destroyed my upgraded hard drive but I get no telnet(bash) connection so that I can run the "enhancement scripts" on a new upgraded drive, I have a serial cable connected so I know the drive has the zipper installed in it as I can see it run with the serial cable, what can I do to get telnet(bash) connection? my network adapter is the airlink ASOHOUSB, I tried the zipper wiki in the troubleshooting section where it says to try "sh net-launch.sh" and enter the static IP address that I want but I get the error message of "didn't find network with default = 1, exiting..." what can I do now? thanks


----------



## juzzie

Gentlemen, can you recommend what brand of PCI add-on card (IDE controller) will work good with Zipper? I have some limitations on my motherboard, so it is the only way out for me to run backup Tivo and zipper utility from PCI card. Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon

bnm81002 said:


> I zippered my Philips receiver after ordering a new power supply that destroyed my upgraded hard drive but I get no telnet(bash) connection so that I can run the "enhancement scripts" on a new upgraded drive, I have a serial cable connected so I know the drive has the zipper installed in it as I can see it run with the serial cable, what can I do to get telnet(bash) connection? my network adapter is the airlink ASOHOUSB, I tried the zipper wiki in the troubleshooting section where it says to try "sh net-launch.sh" and enter the static IP address that I want but I get the error message of "didn't find network with default = 1, exiting..." what can I do now? thanks


If you do ls /etc is netfilter-enable in there?? What about ls -l /lib/modules?


----------



## bnm81002

Da Goon said:


> If you do ls /etc is netfilter-enable in there?? What about ls -l /lib/modules?


when I did ls /etc, netfilter-enable was not there at all, I saved the serial output, tell me how to post it here please? thanks


----------



## jschweda

I am having a very hard time using the Zipper to hack my second Tivo unit. I have the same setup on both, HDVR2, FA120, and Buffalo Tech Ethernet Converter. I was able to hack my Living Room Tivo with no trouble. When I tried to do the same with my Bedroom Tivo, I was getting the "cp:read error: input/output error". I read in this forum that some of the burning software could be the problem. I used Roxio Easy Cd Creator with the first unit, but decided to use Nero 6 to create another disk. 

Everything went fine as I received no error messages. Both lights are on, on the FA120 but I cannot see the unit on my network. I used Angry IP and it shows the IP I gave it during setup to be dead.

I'm not very experienced and honestly dont know how to proceed. Is there anything I can check or do to find the problem?? Is there any way to check the Tivo to see if the Zipper install took? Would the lights on the FA120 light up if the USB ports werent activated by the Zipper?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## SteelersFan

jschweda said:


> ... I used Roxio Easy Cd Creator with the first unit, but decided to use Nero 6 to create another disk.


Why not use the original disk?


----------



## jschweda

When I used the original disk that I used with the first unit, that is when I got the cp input/output error. I decided to bring in the second Tivo unit and connect it via Ethernet cord to my router. It immediately recognized it and I finished with the enhancement script, MRV, and HMO. Both Tivos are on my network and MRV is working also. The only problem I'm having now is the HMO function. I have published photos and music in Tivo Desktop and in the server properties I see both of my units, but I do not see anything when I access "Music and Photos" on either Tivo.

Any ideas on this one?


----------



## Extremist

Well I've searched and searched and not found really a solution to my woes with my network adapter issue.

I'm getting this when I watch my Tivo boot on a hyperterminal screen through the serial cable:

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xbda/0x8150) is not claimed by any active driver

I'm using a wired USB ethernet adapter (part number Y-145) that I know works with Tivo's as it has been sitting on my office Tvio for a while and works ok there (both are DTivo's by the way)

Also, it was having a problem copying the hacks over, I used Alcohol 120% to burn the ISO and it apparently has issues. Used another PC with Nero 6 and it worked just fine, looks like the ISO only likes certain burning programs.

Any idea what I need to change to get this network adapter working? I'm plannign on getting a wireless adapter for this unit but I'll still want to use this wired adapter here in my office and I'm planning on zippering this one too.

Gunnyman and rbautch, good job on the install scripts, definetly much easier than my past expierences.


----------



## Joe Smith

To whoever maintains http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html - there is a significant problem with Version 3.0 (last updated 3/30/07). In step 3, part E, it should say:

E. *The Zipper will start by asking you about your service number*. It is the first three digits of the serial number, found on the back of your TiVo.

F. The Zipper will then ask you where your Tivo HD is located. Enter hda, hdb, etc..


----------



## JWThiers

Joe Smith said:


> To whoever maintains http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html - there is a significant problem with Version 3.0 (last updated 3/30/07). In step 3, part E, it should say:
> 
> E. *The Zipper will start by asking you about your service number*. It is the first three digits of the serial number, found on the back of your TiVo.
> 
> F. The Zipper will then ask you where your Tivo HD is located. Enter hda, hdb, etc..


Since the missing step is self explanatory I really wouldn't call it a significant problem. a significant problem would be he just asked for the TSN and forgot to tell you it is the first three digits of the serial number, found on the back of your TiVo in the program. Or anything else that is ommitted making it so you couldn't finish the process.


----------



## bnm81002

bnm81002 said:


> I zippered my Philips receiver after ordering a new power supply that destroyed my upgraded hard drive but I get no telnet(bash) connection so that I can run the "enhancement scripts" on a new upgraded drive, I have a serial cable connected so I know the drive has the zipper installed in it as I can see it run with the serial cable, what can I do to get telnet(bash) connection? my network adapter is the airlink ASOHOUSB, I tried the zipper wiki in the troubleshooting section where it says to try "sh net-launch.sh" and enter the static IP address that I want but I get the error message of "didn't find network with default = 1, exiting..." what can I do now? thanks


ok an update here, I rezippered the drive but still no bash(telnet) but through the serial cable, I was able to download the "enhancement scripts" and it showed my correct IP address and router address that I entered during the zipper process, I rebooted but still no bash, what can I do now? the IP and router addresses are stored in the network settings in the enhancement scripts, thanks for the help


----------



## kimsan

puffdaddy said:


> You can accomplish this with a tivoapp patch. The 6.2x superpatch already includes such a patch, so it's probably just a matter of porting that to 6.3x.


There's the rub. 6.2x superpatches work on the non-HD units. I've yet to search out where this particular pportion has been ported to 6.3x and would infer from Russ's statement that it hasn't.

I sure don't have that level for sw skills and apparently those who do either aren't bothered or can't find the patch point.

So I'll live with the innocuous message and the benefits that cause it 

Thanks.


----------



## puffdaddy

kimsan said:


> I sure don't have that level for sw skills and apparently those who do either aren't bothered or can't find the patch point.


It seems that they can be bothered and can find it. Check again (at the dark side) for what you seek.

I guess that we should be careful what we write, evidently they're watching...


----------



## kimsan

puffdaddy said:


> It seems that they can be bothered and can find it. Check again (at the dark side) for what you seek.
> 
> I guess that we should be careful what we write, evidently they're watching...


I'll do that! Unless it's pretty recent, I just must be searching woth the wrong keywords.

Again, thanks!


----------



## rbautch

Extremist said:


> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xbda/0x8150) is not claimed by any active driver


This is normal and can be ignored.


> I'm using a wired USB ethernet adapter (part number Y-145) that I know works with Tivo's as it has been sitting on my office Tvio for a while and works ok there (both are DTivo's by the way)


I've never heard of that adapter, and it's not on this list.


----------



## Extremist

Ok ok  So I just ordered a new(ish) Intel 2011B wireless adapter off ebay... hope it works for me, only paid $16 so it's not like it will be the end of the world if it doesn't, but that'll be my 3rd wireless adapter I have lying around with no puropse if it doesn't.

Thanks for the reply rbautch!

edit:
Well I made a silly mistake... I was trying to use an IP address that was within my routers DHCP range. I pulled my drive (was green-screening for some reason) and re-zippered it from the ground up and assigned an IP outside the DHCP scope and it connected right up to the network.

Hopefully it's go this smooth this coming weekwhen my new HD and Wireless adapter get here and I can have TV in the living room again!


----------



## DeereWright

I have recently zippered my Philips DSR704. I had it previously hacked, but then I corrupted it, trying to upgrade somethin....don't remember what. So, I found the zipper, and used it. So far so good, but I have one question. 

Why do I have to mount root as rw to run mfs_ftp.tcl. Even Hackman will not start it without root rw. I never had to do this before. I know some will say it's not a problem to leave root as rw, but I don't like doing that. Is there a way to fix it so the it will run without having to mount rw and then mount ro after? Also, sometimes it seems that mount will hang. When I try to remount ro it says that mount is busy???

Thanks for any help.


----------



## rpdre1

That's not really a Zipper question, but I'll answer it anyway.

mfs_ftp needs to be able to write to its cache folder and its log. If you make symlinks for those to a writeable area, like in /var/, it'll work in a ro root.

Assuming your mfs_ftp is in /mfs_ftp/



Code:


mkdir -p /var/mfs_ftp/cache/
touch /var/mfs_ftp/port.3105.log

cd /mfs_ftp/
rm -rf cache
ln -sf /var/mfs_ftp/port.3105.log .
ln -sf /var/mfs_ftp/cache/ .

After that, mfs_ftp will be able to run in a read-only root. Kinda unrelated to your question but, have you applied the mfs_ftp rollup patch yet?

The "mount is busy" error is probably because of mfs_ftp writing to its log or cache folder.


----------



## DeereWright

> mkdir -p /var/mfs_ftp/cache/
> touch /var/mfs_ftp/port.3105.log
> 
> cd /mfs_ftp/
> rm -rf cache
> ln -sf /var/mfs_ftp/port.3105.log .
> ln -sf /var/mfs_ftp/cache/ .


Well since it is zippered my mfs_ftp is in /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/. So should the code look like this?:



> mkdir -p /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/cache/
> touch /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/port.3105.log
> 
> cd /mfs_ftp/
> rm -rf cache
> ln -sf /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/port.3105.log .
> ln -sf /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/cache/ .


Also what is the mfs_ftp rollup? And where can I find it?

Thanks


----------



## Finnstang

not sure exactly what symlinks it creates, but have you run the var-symlinks script in /enhancements since you put mfs_ftp in /enhancaments/varhacks? that might solve the issues with the root being ro as well.


----------



## rpdre1

DeereWright said:


> Well since it is zippered my mfs_ftp is in /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/. So should the code look like this?:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mkdir -p /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/cache/
> touch /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/port.3105.log
> 
> cd /mfs_ftp/
> rm -rf cache
> ln -sf /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/port.3105.log .
> ln -sf /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/cache/ .
> 
> Also what is the mfs_ftp rollup? And where can I find it?
> 
> Thanks


No, that's completely wrong.

We're really not supposed to talk about mfs_ftp here anyway, so forget I mentioned it. I'd just run it with RW.

RE: mfs_ftp rollup

/forum/showthread.php?p=273667&postcount=1152 @ DDB

(Please no more mfs_ftp questions)


----------



## rpdre1

Finnstang said:


> not sure exactly what symlinks it creates, but have you run the var-symlinks script in /enhancements since you put mfs_ftp in /enhancaments/varhacks? that might solve the issues with the root being ro as well.


That wouldn't work.

The point is to make the cache folder and log file actually be in /var (because /var is always writable) and have symlinks in root.. var-symlinks does the opposite.


----------



## DeereWright

Thanks,

I figured it out. Just needed to think about what i was symlinking.


----------



## kimsan

puffdaddy said:


> It seems that they can be bothered and can find it. Check again (at the dark side) for what you seek.
> 
> I guess that we should be careful what we write, evidently they're watching...


Okay, I'll bite. Can you point (with TCF vagueness) to a thread? I've now got a 1.9b3 superpatch generated and applied, but *still* got my "trial ends today" message.

I know the goodies are hiding over there, but wow! Such a a morass of interconnections. It's the WorldWideWeb in miniature.


----------



## puffdaddy

You are too slow, grasshopper, to pull the pebble from my palm...

Search on "prettiest tivo world". I think you fall squarely into situation number two.


----------



## kimsan

puffdaddy said:


> You are too slow, grasshopper, to pull the pebble from my palm...
> 
> Search on "prettiest tivo world". I think you fall squarely into situation number two.


Ya know, I never thought of that as a search string. DUH! 

You are correct, sir! And quite honestly I rarely if ever look in that particular forum. Mostly I stick with Series2 support and Extra-something for my particular needs.

Would you happen to know the echo commands or shall this lowly pupil be left to dig them up / learn to generate them himself?

I'll be reading, but has there been any joy in the XM recording line?

Big thanks from the little pismire.


----------



## puffdaddy

No need to thank me, thank the author of the hack.

I believe that you can drop the patch into your superpatch and execute it that way (you'll need to revert to your virgin tivoapp for the superpatch to work). Or if you want to go the command-line route, do a bit of searching for the exact syntax. I prefer to just FTP the tivoapp to my PC and use a hex editor--safer IMO.

Good luck with your pretty new tivo.


----------



## kimsan

puffdaddy said:


> No need to thank me, thank the author of the hack.
> 
> I believe that you can drop the patch into your superpatch and execute it that way (you'll need to revert to your virgin tivoapp for the superpatch to work). Or if you want to go the command-line route, do a bit of searching for the exact syntax. I prefer to just FTP the tivoapp to my PC and use a hex editor--safer IMO.
> 
> Good luck with your pretty new tivo.


For now I'll dig into VMAs and file offsets and see if I can come up with the echo commands...as time permits. Might as well learn something while I do cosmetic surgery 

Until then, I'll continue to ignore the message as I've done so far.


----------



## utnorris

Extremist said:


> Ok ok  So I just ordered a new(ish) Intel 2011B wireless adapter off ebay... hope it works for me, only paid $16 so it's not like it will be the end of the world if it doesn't, but that'll be my 3rd wireless adapter I have lying around with no puropse if it doesn't.
> 
> Thanks for the reply rbautch!
> 
> edit:
> Well I made a silly mistake... I was trying to use an IP address that was within my routers DHCP range. I pulled my drive (was green-screening for some reason) and re-zippered it from the ground up and assigned an IP outside the DHCP scope and it connected right up to the network.
> 
> Hopefully it's go this smooth this coming weekwhen my new HD and Wireless adapter get here and I can have TV in the living room again!


Good luck on getting a wireless adapter to work with the HD10-250. I was only able to get the TIVO wireless module to work and that was after trying one from netgear and one from Trendnet. Let me know if you get it working.

Utnorris


----------



## cr33p

Hello all, I am getting ready to zipper up 3 D* Tivos this week and had a few questions.

1. Is there an image out there that has 6.2a ? or should I just use my existing 6.2 image and then update it from there?.

2. I have always zippered dsr704 boxes, one new box I recently aquired is a RCA dvr39, will my exisiting zipper disk that has the image for a dsr704 work? 

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> Hello all, I am getting ready to zipper up 3 D* Tivos this week and had a few questions.
> 
> 1. Is there an image out there that has 6.2a ? or should I just use my existing 6.2 image and then update it from there?.
> 
> 2. I have always zippered dsr704 boxes, one new box I recently aquired is a RCA dvr39, will my exisiting zipper disk that has the image for a dsr704 work?
> 
> Thanks


1. I believe that InstantCake from DVRUpgrade is now selling 6.2a
2. Functionally it will not matter which version you use, HOWEVER, it has been said that there are some instances ( for example when software is updated) when your tivo will compare your hardware version with the software installed and cause that operation to fail. Technically you should only run the correct version on your machine, let your conscience be your guide.


----------



## utnorris

I got IC from PVRupgrade for my HR10-250 and it was 6.3c. Hope that helps.

Utnorris


----------



## cr33p

JWThiers said:


> 1. I believe that InstantCake from DVRUpgrade is now selling 6.2a
> 2. Functionally it will not matter which version you use, HOWEVER, it has been said that there are some instances ( for example when software is updated) when your tivo will compare your hardware version with the software installed and cause that operation to fail. Technically you should only run the correct version on your machine, let your conscience be your guide.


So you are saying that I can use my existing copy of the Zipper with 6.2 on it for my DSR704, however it may cause problems in the future?


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> So you are saying that I can use my existing copy of the Zipper with 6.2 on it for my DSR704, however it may cause problems in the future?


If it has 6.2 on it you would have to go thru the update process (getting slices, updating software, repatching with updated superpatch...). If it has 6.2a, and the updated superpatch thats all you have to do.

Like I said FUNCTIONALLY you could use the software for the Phillips Dtivo's on the RCA Dtivo and it will work with no problems.

There is the caveat that I mentioned about obtaining updates for the tivo that it may fail because of a check that compares the actual hardware against the actual installed software (this may or may not be an issue to the actual operation of the software). Also there may be some licensing issues between DVRUpgrade and Tivo about only installing the correct version of the OS on machines. and if you tried to call for tech support and you have the incorrect version installed and they found out they might not help you. But then again the same can be said about hacking in general. Its a personal moral choice that is between you, dvrupgrade, tivo, and god. Let your conscience be your guide.


----------



## Da Goon

kimsan said:


> For now I'll dig into VMAs and file offsets and see if I can come up with the echo commands...as time permits. Might as well learn something while I do cosmetic surgery
> 
> Until then, I'll continue to ignore the message as I've done so far.


A file offset is the VMA - 400000. Use a calculator to convert the offset from hexidecimal to decimal and there you have it.


----------



## kimsan

Da Goon said:


> A file offset is the VMA - 400000. Use a calculator to convert the offset from hexidecimal to decimal and there you have it.


Thanks! Actually been there, done that this morning and ftp-ed over the hacked tivoapp at lunchtime. I definitely prefer a hexeditor over the echo commands.

I did figure out the echo command as well, but doubt I'll be using those in the future


----------



## kimsan

puffdaddy said:


> No need to thank me, thank the author of the hack.
> 
> I believe that you can drop the patch into your superpatch and execute it that way (you'll need to revert to your virgin tivoapp for the superpatch to work). Or if you want to go the command-line route, do a bit of searching for the exact syntax. I prefer to just FTP the tivoapp to my PC and use a hex editor--safer IMO.
> 
> Good luck with your pretty new tivo.


Got it done. FTP and hexedit is definitely the way to go from here on out. It definitely does feel safer 

Oh yeah, I did manage to learn a couple things in the process!


----------



## TubaMan-Z

I recently changed to a new router that has a set IP range of 192.168.0.x. Of course my previous router was set to a range of 192.168.1.x. I made the switch last night and woke up in the middle of the night thinking "Oh rats, what about the DirecTiVos?"

I know that I could re-run the entire Zipper again to change the IP settings, but I'd prefer not to. What file(s) (incl path) are the settings stored in?

Thanks.


----------



## Finnstang

TubaMan-Z said:


> I recently changed to a new router that has a set IP range of 192.168.0.x. Of course my previous router was set to a range of 192.168.1.x. I made the switch last night and woke up in the middle of the night thinking "Oh rats, what about the DirecTiVos?"
> 
> I know that I could re-run the entire Zipper again to change the IP settings, but I'd prefer not to. What file(s) (incl path) are the settings stored in?
> 
> Thanks.


Change the router settings to use the same address as your old router (eg 192.168.1.1).


----------



## dswallow

TubaMan-Z said:


> I recently changed to a new router that has a set IP range of 192.168.0.x. Of course my previous router was set to a range of 192.168.1.x. I made the switch last night and woke up in the middle of the night thinking "Oh rats, what about the DirecTiVos?"
> 
> I know that I could re-run the entire Zipper again to change the IP settings, but I'd prefer not to. What file(s) (incl path) are the settings stored in?
> 
> Thanks.


They're stored in MFS, so it's not as easy as just opening a file and editing it; you really need to run a short script to update the data in MFS...

If you look through the rc.sysinit.author file, you'll find near the bottom a line that's calling a network setting script and you'll see the parameters it's got on the command line. You need to edit that file to protect yourself in the future, and also actually manually enter that same line so it executes immediately.

It'll probably look something like:
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.222 192.168.1.1

After changing the file AND running the command manually, you need to reboot.

Personally, I'd change the router settings. Too many things like to default to 192.168.0.x and it's just easier not to have things normally on that network. For that matter, 192.168.1.x is probably about as common.


----------



## ttodd1

+1 

to change the router ip instead.


----------



## bnm81002

BigBearf said:


> I got the hardware error message which can be fixed by running the 51killer.tcl script. The problem is that telnet or serial access is needed. I had to rezipper the drive and then run the tweak.sh which usually clears the error 51 but if not I ran the 51killer.tcl script.
> BigBearf


can I run 51killer.tcl through the serial cable? if so, how do I do that? thanks


----------



## Da Goon

bnm81002 said:


> can I run 51killer.tcl through the serial cable? if so, how do I do that? thanks


You can run any script over serial the same as you can via telnet. ./ or tivosh before the file name. Just like EVERY other tcl script out there.


----------



## bnm81002

bnm81002 said:


> I zippered my Philips receiver after ordering a new power supply that destroyed my upgraded hard drive but I get no telnet(bash) connection so that I can run the "enhancement scripts" on a new upgraded drive, I have a serial cable connected so I know the drive has the zipper installed in it as I can see it run with the serial cable, what can I do to get telnet(bash) connection? my network adapter is the airlink ASOHOUSB, I tried the zipper wiki in the troubleshooting section where it says to try "sh net-launch.sh" and enter the static IP address that I want but I get the error message of "didn't find network with default = 1, exiting..." what can I do now? thanks


I reformatted the drive and rezippered again but still have this problem, can someone help me please? thank you


----------



## TubaMan-Z

OK - When I got the new router, it didn't appear to have a way to change the default LAN address range. But due to sufficient nudges from this august body  , I went back and checked again. I found the problem - it was BCAK (Between Chair And Keyboard). Thanks for the push to try again. All is well.


----------



## cr33p

Ok so here I am again zippering up some new tivo's. I followed the instructions to generate my zipper cd, however once booted and launched it tells me there is no tivo os image on the disc. I remember before that the image file name was 000001 or something, now the directions just show to have the image file in the zipper_tools dir, I have a existing verified 704 image from back up and doesnt seem to create properly on the disc. 

Any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

Is it the ISO file? or a backup file?


----------



## Cure

Anyone listening? 
I'm trying to run the new enhancement script and it has been "Backing up old driver(s) to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers..." for about 20 minutes. How long should it take? If it's hung, then what?

Thank you very much.

UPDATE: Never mind, answer is here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680&page=79&pp=30


----------



## cr33p

JWThiers said:


> Is it the ISO file? or a backup file?


It is a backup file *.bak


----------



## JWThiers

The zipper_isomaker.bat is looking for an Instantcake ISO file, not a bak file. What you want to do is make a "FAKE" Instantcake.iso file. What you want to do is with your burning software create a folder structure so that you have a copy of your bakup file called 000001 (no extension just 000001) in a directory off the CD root called "_IMAGES" (/_IMAGES/000001) and make an ISO file called "instantcake" (instantcake.iso). You can now put that in the zipper_tools directory as mentioned in "Step 2 - Create the zipper CD" of the zipper instructions. This should fool the zipper into thinking you have an instantcake image and burn that file to your zipper CD.


----------



## ForrestB

The problem of creating the Zipper CD seems to pop up ever other day, and there is a very simple solution that most people overlook. The solution is listed right on the Zipper site, but I think most users gloss right over it. Quoted right from the Zipper sight, Step 2 - Create the Zipper CD

"The third component is the software image you obtained in Step 1. Copy the Instantcake iso file to your zipper_tools directory, and the Zipper will extract the image from it automatically for you. *If you are using a drive that has Tivo software already installed (like your original drive), then you don't need to copy an image to the zipper_tools directory.*"

Reread the *bold* text above. This means you can install the Zipper in 2 steps. Step 1, install the Tivo image from your Tivo backup image (using mfsrestore) or use Instacake to install the Tivo image on the hard drive. Step 2, make your Zipper disk *MINUS* the Tivo image and install the Zipper.


----------



## cr33p

ForrestB said:


> The problem of creating the Zipper CD seems to pop up ever other day, and there is a very simple solution that most people overlook. The solution is listed right on the Zipper site, but I think most users gloss right over it. Quoted right from the Zipper sight, Step 2 - Create the Zipper CD
> 
> "The third component is the software image you obtained in Step 1. Copy the Instantcake iso file to your zipper_tools directory, and the Zipper will extract the image from it automatically for you. *If you are using a drive that has Tivo software already installed (like your original drive), then you don't need to copy an image to the zipper_tools directory.*"
> 
> Reread the *bold* text above. This means you can install the Zipper in 2 steps. Step 1, install the Tivo image from your Tivo backup image (using mfsrestore) or use Instacake to install the Tivo image on the hard drive. Step 2, make your Zipper disk *MINUS* the Tivo image and install the Zipper.


I did know that it can load over an existing software image, or your load a fresh image to a drive via mfsrestore, however the last time I made my zipper cd I copied the image to it as well so that the zipper would handle the load of the Image and loading the zipper itself, just preference 

Thanks


----------



## cr33p

JWThiers said:


> The zipper_isomaker.bat is looking for an Instantcake ISO file, not a bak file. What you want to do is make a "FAKE" Instantcake.iso file. What you want to do is with your burning software create a folder structure so that you have a copy of your bakup file called 000001 (no extension just 000001) in a directory off the CD root called "_IMAGES" (/_IMAGES/000001) and make an ISO file called "instantcake" (instantcake.iso). You can now put that in the zipper_tools directory as mentioned in "Step 2 - Create the zipper CD" of the zipper instructions. This should fool the zipper into thinking you have an instantcake image and burn that file to your zipper CD.


Thank you, exactly the answer I was looking for, I remember last time I made my zipper disk which is now outdated, the instructions showed the 00001 file, but now they do not. Must be to support the sales of Instantcake  But I already have an image 

Hey will the zipper handle a dual drive set up from scratch? No bare drives nothing on them? Or should I use mfstools and load em up then zipper?

Thanks


----------



## SteelersFan

cr33p said:


> ...Hey will the zipper handle a dual drive set up from scratch? No bare drives nothing on them? Or should I use mfstools and load em up then zipper?
> 
> Thanks


I would use mfs tools to set up the drives and make sure they are working then Zipper the "A" drive.


----------



## luder

Moved by OP

Thanks Todd


----------



## ttodd1

This probably should be its own thread since it is not a zipper question...


----------



## rbautch

ForrestB said:


> The problem of creating the Zipper CD seems to pop up ever other day, and there is a very simple solution that most people overlook. The solution is listed right on the Zipper site, but I think most users gloss right over it. Quoted right from the Zipper sight, Step 2 - Create the Zipper CD
> 
> "The third component is the software image you obtained in Step 1. Copy the Instantcake iso file to your zipper_tools directory, and the Zipper will extract the image from it automatically for you. *If you are using a drive that has Tivo software already installed (like your original drive), then you don't need to copy an image to the zipper_tools directory.*"
> 
> Reread the *bold* text above. This means you can install the Zipper in 2 steps. Step 1, install the Tivo image from your Tivo backup image (using mfsrestore) or use Instacake to install the Tivo image on the hard drive. Step 2, make your Zipper disk *MINUS* the Tivo image and install the Zipper.


Good point. Also keep in mind that the Zipper iso maker cannot create an iso greater than 300MB, so if you create your own image that's larger than that, you'll either need to use a 3rd party iso creation program, or apply the image separately as you suggest above. Most (if not all) of the Instantcake images are under 300MB, which is why I use them in the instructions.


----------



## cr33p

Did any of the usb drivers change in the recent Zipper versions? I was able to succesfully zipper 3 machines but I cant connect to any of them via my linksys wired adapter, that worked on previous zippered boxes. The lights do come on and I have a link to the router. When I launch telnet to load the enhancements it just times out.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## bnm81002

cr33p said:


> Did any of the usb drivers change in the recent Zipper versions? I was able to succesfully zipper 3 machines but I cant connect to any of them via my linksys wired adapter, that worked on previous zippered boxes. The lights do come on and I have a link to the router. When I launch telnet to load the enhancements it just times out.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


that's a similar problem with my Philips unit, I tried both 2.9 and 3.0 versions of Zipper and can't get a bash prompt to install the "enhancement scripts" I've been using the Airlink ASOHOUSB adapters w/o any problems before, my other Philips unit(wife's) is working fine when I zippered it(dunno which zipper version though) just my Philips unit, I can't get a bash prompt


----------



## cr33p

bnm81002 said:


> that's a similar problem with my Philips unit, I tried both 2.9 and 3.0 versions of Zipper and can't get a bash prompt to install the "enhancement scripts" I've been using the Airlink ASOHOUSB adapters w/o any problems before, my other Philips unit(wife's) is working fine when I zippered it(dunno which zipper version though) just my Philips unit, I can't get a bash prompt


Yeah im not sure whats causing the problem, however I do still have a copy of my older zipper iso image with the dsr704 image on it, I will try rezippering with it. 
If youd like I can get you a copy of that iso image pm me.


----------



## LanceMac

Getting an error:

Copying Hacked kernel to TIVO Drive...
cp: /cdrom/s2_kernels/7-2.2-0/vmlinux.px.gz: No such file file or directory.
Hacked Kernel not found on Zipper CD in /s2_kernels/7-2.2-0/. Aborting...

After looking at the CD, there is no "7-2.2-0 folder in the s2-kernels folder
There are the following two folders and a README file:
3.1.5 
7.2.2-OTH-K1

Both folder contain a version of: vmlinux.px.gz

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Lance


----------



## rbautch

LanceMac said:


> Getting an error:
> 
> Copying Hacked kernel to TIVO Drive...
> cp: /cdrom/s2_kernels/7-2.2-0/vmlinux.px.gz: No such file file or directory.
> Hacked Kernel not found on Zipper CD in /s2_kernels/7-2.2-0/. Aborting...
> 
> After looking at the CD, there is no "7-2.2-0 folder in the s2-kernels folder
> There are the following two folders and a README file:
> 3.1.5
> 7.2.2-OTH-K1
> 
> Both folder contain a version of: vmlinux.px.gz
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Lance


What service number prefix are you entering? What kind of tivo do you have? For Dtivos, it should be using the 3.1.5 kernel.


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> Did any of the usb drivers change in the recent Zipper versions? I was able to succesfully zipper 3 machines but I cant connect to any of them via my linksys wired adapter, that worked on previous zippered boxes. The lights do come on and I have a link to the router. When I launch telnet to load the enhancements it just times out.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


No, drivers haven't changed. See if you can determine if the drivers did not get installed, or if the usb.map file didn't get edited with the backported driver entries. Mount the drive in a PC or use a serial cable to examine the files.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> No, drivers haven't changed. See if you can determine if the drivers did not get installed, or if the usb.map file didn't get edited with the backported driver entries. Mount the drive in a PC or use a serial cable to examine the files.


how can I do that with my serial cable please? thanks


----------



## luder

Note this is only if your using db9 serial to tivo


----------



## cr33p

rbautch said:


> No, drivers haven't changed. See if you can determine if the drivers did not get installed, or if the usb.map file didn't get edited with the backported driver entries. Mount the drive in a PC or use a serial cable to examine the files.


Well I rezippered the drive again with my new version since the old one apparently either was damaged or labeled incorrectly. And voila im in bizzness
Kudos once again to a kick arse script 

thanks everyone


----------



## LanceMac

Thanks Gunny, I feel really stupid! I was entering 192 just because I had absolutly no idea what to enter! I don't believe there is any reference in the Zipper instructions to the sevice number prefix. I'm a newbie to the world of Tivo hacking. 

On the plus side of things I did replace my old 40GB drive with a 160GB drive and everything seems to be working great.

Lance


----------



## cr33p

So today i found a great deal on a HR10-250 , With the zipper is it possible to MRV ? I think I read before the answer was yes, but I just want to be sure. What functions will be the same and which would be different running the zipper vs my sd d*tivo

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon

cr33p said:


> So today i found a great deal on a HR10-250 , With the zipper is it possible to MRV ? I think I read before the answer was yes, but I just want to be sure. What functions will be the same and which would be different running the zipper vs my sd d*tivo
> 
> Thanks


MRV will never be available for HR10s. You can grab mfs_ftp and MovieLoader from DDB for "pseudo-MRV".


----------



## bnm81002

luder said:


> Note this is only if your using db9 serial to tivo


my post was for rbautch's post in examing the files to see if the drivers were loaded properly, how do I check that with my serial cable


----------



## Da Goon

bnm81002 said:


> my post was for rbautch's post in examing the files to see if the drivers were loaded properly, how do I check that with my serial cable


Type "lsmod" to see which drivers are loaded.


----------



## cr33p

Da Goon said:


> MRV will never be available for HR10s. You can grab mfs_ftp and MovieLoader from DDB for "pseudo-MRV".


Ok , kool, thanks.


----------



## dageekkid

Hey... WTF....

I did follow the guide as I explained it before, but I just checked it and the DTivo is still encrypting the shows...????


----------



## dageekkid

bnm81002 said:


> I reformatted the drive and rezippered again but still have this problem, can someone help me please? thank you


To take care of this I HIGHLY sugest using a supported USB 1.1 version first...
This should let you connect without an issue... now at this point you can run the tweak... running the tweak will install it from the drive, after the reboot, re run the tweak this will uninstall the tweak and download the latest one that fixes the USB issue...


----------



## Captain 80s

Did some searching and found some posts where this is discussed, but coudn't really find the answer:

Zippered a unit a couple weeks ago, but had my router go bad, so I couldn't telnet in and run the enhancment scripts. I have recorded a couple things since then.

If I run the enhancment script now, will my programs still be watchable? They do not need to be MRV'd or anything else.

Thanks in advance.
Mike.


----------



## Lord Vader

The shows will be watchable on your TIVO, but won't be if you download them and they're encrypted. Ciphercheck, of course, will verify for you which shows are encrypted.


----------



## martini76

bnm81002 said:


> that's a similar problem with my Philips unit, I tried both 2.9 and 3.0 versions of Zipper and can't get a bash prompt to install the "enhancement scripts" I've been using the Airlink ASOHOUSB adapters w/o any problems before, my other Philips unit(wife's) is working fine when I zippered it(dunno which zipper version though) just my Philips unit, I can't get a bash prompt


I had very similar problems with my TRENDnet TU2-ET100/RCA 80. I managed to figure out how to get it to work via a bunch of different posts on this wonderful forum and my serial cable. I may have some redundant/not needed steps, but I'm a tivo hacking/linux newbie, plus after starting over so many times, I didn't want to figure out what wasn't needed.

1. Started with a freshly zippered drive, but hadn't run the tweaks yet
2. let the tivo do the initial boot/reboot
3. edited hacks/usbmap_script.sh to add my network device:

/device ax8817x/a\
product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100

4. executed tweak.sh & rebooted
5. in the etc/rc.d/rc.sysint.author file, I added the following so the needed usb driver would be loaded:

insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o

6. rebooted; during the reboot, the light finally came on on my router showing that there was something connected 
7. entered command for the network address:

tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.40 192.168.1.1

8. rebooted again

Thanks to all who developed all of these hacks/scripts/helpful forum posts!


----------



## rbautch

martini76 said:


> 3. edited hacks/usbmap_script.sh to add my network device:
> 
> /device ax8817x/a\
> product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100


This entry is in the stock usb.map file, so it's not necessary to add it to get it working. If anyone having problems with an adapter that requires backported drivers can give me any more specific information, I'd be happy to look into it. Before you pull the drive from your tivo:

1. If the backported drivers were installed in /lib/modules. If the dates on all the files are the same, that means they weren't installed.

2. If /etc/hotplug/usb.map was edited to include the following entries:

product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB 
product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB 
product 1737 0039 Linksys usb1000 
product 2001 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1 
product 07d1 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1 alternate vendor code


----------



## CrashHD

I found a new use for the zipper. I used it to upgrade to 6.xa, without having to pull the drive.

I telneted into my R10 after it finally got the 6.1a slices over the sat.

mkdir /tivo
mkdir /cdrom

ftp the entire contents of my zipper cd into /cdrom (except bootpage!!) Watch the case when doing this. zipper_isomaker (for me at least) always changes filenames to all uppercase. When booting from a cd, the zipper has tolerated the case difference, but in this case, from an ext2 folder, it is a showstopper.

edit /tvbin/installSw.itcl to remove the reboot command and exit an insert command

/tvbin/installSw.itcl <slice upgrade version>

installSw.itcl installs the new version on the alternate partition, flips the bootpage, and exits.

to make the zipper work with the tivo's bootpage program, I had to change the line:
root="`/cdrom/bootpage -b /dev/$location | cut -c17-20`" to
root="`/bootpage -b /dev/$location | cut -c14`"

I only did this to the first instance of the zipper script calling bootpage (the rest don't matter, as bootpage only needs to be read to determine which partition to mount. parameters such as upgradesofware=false were not removed by installSw.itcl)

call /cdrom/zipper.sh (must use zipper.sh, not zipper)

from there, zipper.sh runs on the tivo just the same as before with a tivo disk in a pc. I get a few errors for the /cdrom/bootpage entries later on that I didn't bother to remove, but they caused no harm.

I thought this method beat:
1) The same upgrade method done manually
2) $20 slicer
3) Letting installSw.itcl run it's course unmodified, pull drive, rezipper.

thoughts?


----------



## ttodd1

Then there is this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4883960&&#post4883960


----------



## rbautch

Very interesting, but I'm not sure it's much more convenient than a manual slice upgrade. It does save you having to manually copy your kernel, and from copying the enhancement script and rbautch_files.tgz archive. If you want to play with it further, I can make the Zippers bootpage call intelligent enough to run with any version of bootpage. I can also compile a version that will work on a tivo instead of PC.


----------



## jaywtivo

Hi - I'm running the Zipper now - I used the Weakness LBA because I already have it. 

The script is dying trying to copy over the vmlinux.px.gz because its not there - can you help?

(error: Hacked kernel not found on Zipper CD. Aborting...)


----------



## CrashHD

jaywtivo- I don't think the weaknees cd has the kernel you need. You'll need to get the proper kernel, and killhdinitrd that kernel, or get the ptvupgrade disk for $5 ($5 to be damn certain you got the right kernel...priceless)

re: in tivo rezipper.

It worked for me at least. I had several to upgrade. I cheated the first time, just let installSw nuke my hacks, pulled the drive, and rezippered. (this was the big one...had to be extra careful).
The next one, I took the reboot out of installSw and just read from zipper.sh like it was my cheatsheet. That got me thinking, since all I did was enter command from zipper.sh manually, why not just run the zipper.sh directly.

Ironically enough, I got this "automatic (mostly) method" to work on the last tivo I had to update, so I won't need to update/rezipper any more, unless I do it as a method of "starting again from scratch" on my test tivo.


----------



## sk33t3r

Sweet!!!!


----------



## jaywtivo

CrashHD said:


> jaywtivo- I don't think the weaknees cd has the kernel you need. You'll need to get the proper kernel, and killhdinitrd that kernel, or get the ptvupgrade disk for $5 ($5 to be damn certain you got the right kernel...priceless)


should I bother if I don't have a USB adapter? Will a standard LinkSys Wireless usb adapter work in it?


----------



## rn9q

Hello,
I'd like to change out my existing drive in my HR10-250 with two 750 GB drives, keep my existing shows, and then run zipper on them. How can I do these steps? Apologies in advance if I am posting in the wrong forum but I'd like to use zipper but would like to increase capacity and keep my currently recorded shows as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ForrestB

jaywtivo said:


> should I bother if I don't have a USB adapter? Will a standard LinkSys Wireless usb adapter work in it?


Here's a list of the Zipper supported USB adapters Zipper adapters If it's not on the list, it won't work


----------



## jaywtivo

ForrestB said:


> Here's a list of the Zipper supported USB adapters Zipper adapters If it's not on the list, it won't work


thank you! I was just coming out here to post that I found the Wiki and the list!


----------



## rbautch

rn9q said:


> Hello,
> I'd like to change out my existing drive in my HR10-250 with two 750 GB drives, keep my existing shows, and then run zipper on them. How can I do these steps? Apologies in advance if I am posting in the wrong forum but I'd like to use zipper but would like to increase capacity and keep my currently recorded shows as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I suggest using Instantcake to apply an image to both drives, then fire up the tivo to make sure everything works okay. Then run the Zipper on the master drive.


----------



## traig

rbautch said:


> This entry is in the stock usb.map file, so it's not necessary to add it to get it working. If anyone having problems with an adapter that requires backported drivers can give me any more specific information, I'd be happy to look into it. Before you pull the drive from your tivo:
> 
> 1. If the backported drivers were installed in /lib/modules. If the dates on all the files are the same, that means they weren't installed.


I zippered my drive with the zipper current as of April 3. After my first attempt, my DUB-E100 adapter didn't work. I went back and re-zippered, and when the zipper binary was done running I mounted the hda4 partition to have a look. The modules were properly installed in /lib/modules. My problem was with the usb.map (see below).



rbautch said:


> 2. If /etc/hotplug/usb.map was edited to include the following entries:
> 
> product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
> product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
> product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB
> product 1737 0039 Linksys usb1000
> product 2001 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1
> product 07d1 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1 alternate vendor code


This is where the installer failed. The usb.map and usb.map.orig in /etc/hotplug were identical. My Tivo is an RCA DVR40, so I looked at the zipper.sh script and followed it line by line. Based on the fact that my service number is 321, the /hacks/usbmap_script.sh file should have had entries that were labelled to go into the "device ax8817x" section of the usb.map, but they weren't, they were all labelled to go into "device usbnet".

This is where the installer made the mistake, because when the sed command ran to update the usb.map, it didn't find a "usbnet" section in there, and therefore the sed didn't make any changes to the usb.map. What I did to make it work was to manually edit the usbmap_script.sh file with vi and replace all the instances of "usbnet" with "ax8817x". I then ran the sed command from the zipper.sh and the usb.map was properly updated. ( I also could have simply edited the usb.map to add those entries by hand. )

I'm not sure if the zipper binary installer is simply a compiled version of the zipper.sh script, because looking at the script, it should have worked properly, but the creation of the usbmap_script.sh is where it broke down. I think the usbmapheader1 and usbmapheader2 variables were incorrectly set to usbnet.


----------



## rbautch

traig said:


> I zippered my drive with the zipper current as of April 3. After my first attempt, my DUB-E100 adapter didn't work. I went back and re-zippered, and when the zipper binary was done running I mounted the hda4 partition to have a look. The modules were properly installed in /lib/modules. My problem was with the usb.map (see below).


Thanks for providing such detailed feedback. You are absolutely correct - the Zipper was not correctly identifying your tivo based on the service prefix you entered, and consequently edited your usb.map file as if it was a different generation tivo. I fixed it, and uploaded version 3.1 just now. Please try it out if you can. FYI, the original shell script and the compiled version diverged several versions ago.

edit: The website and version history will still say version 3.0 for awhile until I update them, but the link will download ver 3.1.


----------



## sk33t3r

Is there any command to see what version of zipper is installed on a tivo?


----------



## cr33p

JWThiers said:


> The zipper_isomaker.bat is looking for an Instantcake ISO file, not a bak file. What you want to do is make a "FAKE" Instantcake.iso file. What you want to do is with your burning software create a folder structure so that you have a copy of your bakup file called 000001 (no extension just 000001) in a directory off the CD root called "_IMAGES" (/_IMAGES/000001) and make an ISO file called "instantcake" (instantcake.iso). You can now put that in the zipper_tools directory as mentioned in "Step 2 - Create the zipper CD" of the zipper instructions. This should fool the zipper into thinking you have an instantcake image and burn that file to your zipper CD.


Ok so I tried exactly what you said but for some reason the isomaker skips adding the image.

Checking for required tivo tools and files...
Extracting Tivo image from your Instantcake iso...
Adding files to your PTVupgrade boot disk...
Created zipper_universal_CD.iso WITHOUT Tivo image.

What gives??


----------



## sk33t3r

Thats because you have a 000001 image already in the zipper_tools directory.


----------



## cr33p

sk33t3r said:


> Thats because you have a 000001 image already in the zipper_tools directory.


Okay so now Im really friggin confused. My file is an *.bak, i turned it into a 000001.iso file. The path to the iso was built on the example /_images/000001.iso. I dropped that in the zipper_tools dir and now I get that error. The instructions tell you to have the image in the directory, why is that whats causing my problem if thats supposed to be how it works?
Forgive me if its blatenly obvious


----------



## sk33t3r

If you read the directions on the zipper site or in the zipper_tools directory you will see eactly what you need to do.

BUT
Up above it says name your *.bak to instantcake.iso and that iso goes in the zipper_tools directory, JW was telling you to make a images folder with your backup image named *.bak. When zipper isomaker runs it will ignore the images directory and extract/create a 00001 file in the zipper_tools directory. You have to have a instantcake*.iso file or you get the message your getting..

Here is the part of the batch file that does this.

*Instantcake iso & GOTO ADD_FILES 
echo Extracting Tivo image from your Instantcake iso...
copy instantcake*.iso .. 1>nul
ren instantcake*.iso temp2.iso 2>nul
move temp2.iso .. 2>nul
cd ..
miso temp2.iso -py -f .images -x zipper_tools\ 000001 1>nul
:: IF ERRORLEVEL 1 echo COULD NOT EXTRACT THE IMAGE FROM YOUR INSTANTCAKE ISO & echo CREATING ZIPPER_UNIVERSAL_CD.iso WITHOUT THE IMAGE*


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> Okay so now Im really friggin confused. My file is an *.bak, i turned it into a 000001.iso file. The path to the iso was built on the example /_images/000001.iso. I dropped that in the zipper_tools dir and now I get that error. The instructions tell you to have the image in the directory, why is that whats causing my problem if thats supposed to be how it works?
> Forgive me if its blatenly obvious


What did you use to make the imstantcake.iso Image?


----------



## cr33p

Ok, see thats how this all started, last year when I made a disk the instructions on the page told how to just rename the .bak file, I dont see those instructions anywhere anymore. Then i tried JW fix and that wasnt working although I do appreciate the help. But it appears to have worked now. Thanks


----------



## cr33p

JWThiers said:


> What did you use to make the imstantcake.iso Image?


Roxio, and nero, I tried them both


----------



## sk33t3r

WOOHOO I dont know ho wmany times I redid my image


----------



## cr33p

Is there a particular reason when I go to load the zipper with a new image to my existing 40 gig hdd that it tells me the target size is too small. I mean besides the obvious fact that it wants more room, is this due to info on the image telling it how large the parrtitions should be ? Will formatting the drive prior help? 

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> Is there a particular reason when I go to load the zipper with a new image to my existing 40 gig hdd that it tells me the target size is too small. I mean besides the obvious fact that it wants more room, is this due to info on the image telling it how large the parrtitions should be ? Will formatting the drive prior help?
> 
> Thanks


Every NEW HD has bad sectors on it and the number and how much room they take up varies from drive to drive. So you can have 2 new drives from the same manufacturer and even the same lot will be different sizes even if the both say 40 GB on the label. One might actually be 39.999 GB another might actually be 40.001 GB. A HD image is file (.iso file) is a "snapshot" of every byte of the drive, even if it is empty. The image might be from a 40.000 GB drive (actual size). the image can't be restored to a smaller drive. it has to be the same size or larger. So it will fit on a 40.000 GB drive or larger, you have a 39.999 GB drive, it just won't fit.

Thats why it is generally recommended to get at least the next size larger drive. Or you can look for a "minimal install iso", they can be put on a smaller than usual drive.

PS, once you expand an image to take up the larger drive you have you can't make a backup of this larger drive and expand that further. Only 1 expansion works.


----------



## cr33p

Thats what i had assumed as well, thanks for confirming it for me JW


----------



## dswallow

JWThiers said:


> Every NEW HD has bad sectors on it and the number and how much room they take up varies from drive to drive. So you can have 2 new drives from the same manufacturer and even the same lot will be different sizes even if the both say 40 GB on the label. One might actually be 39.999 GB another might actually be 40.001 GB. A HD image is file (.iso file) is a "snapshot" of every byte of the drive, even if it is empty. The image might be from a 40.000 GB drive (actual size). the image can't be restored to a smaller drive. it has to be the same size or larger. So it will fit on a 40.000 GB drive or larger, you have a 39.999 GB drive, it just won't fit.
> 
> Thats why it is generally recommended to get at least the next size larger drive. Or you can look for a "minimal install iso", they can be put on a smaller than usual drive.
> 
> PS, once you expand an image to take up the larger drive you have you can't make a backup of this larger drive and expand that further. Only 1 expansion works.


That's not quite true. Every drive has a certain number of reserved sectors that will be reassigned to replace the bad sectors on a drive. To the outside world, and any program making or restoring ISO files, they'll never know this is going on. The drive hides it. Drives do vary by manufacturer; each may have slightly different total number of available sectors even though each calls it a 40GB drive. But it has nothing to do with there being bad sectors; it's simply the choice of the drive manufacturer to have X sectors usable. It's very rare for a manufacturer to change the geometry of a drive within the same model. Usually the model will change because the geometry change was because of some significant hardware change, too.


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> Okay so now Im really friggin confused. My file is an *.bak, i turned it into a 000001.iso file. The path to the iso was built on the example /_images/000001.iso. I dropped that in the zipper_tools dir and now I get that error. The instructions tell you to have the image in the directory, why is that whats causing my problem if thats supposed to be how it works?
> Forgive me if its blatenly obvious


Can't have a .iso extension. It has to be just 000001.


----------



## cr33p

rbautch said:


> Can't have a .iso extension. It has to be just 000001.


yeah sorry that was a typo, it did not have an extension, im not sure what I did , but now I got it to work.

Thanks


----------



## kimsan

I've added an entry for mfs_ftp in 2007 as a walkthrough for installing mfs_ftp with all the latest patches I know of.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Thanks for providing such detailed feedback. You are absolutely correct - the Zipper was not correctly identifying your tivo based on the service prefix you entered, and consequently edited your usb.map file as if it was a different generation tivo. I fixed it, and uploaded version 3.1 just now. Please try it out if you can. FYI, the original shell script and the compiled version diverged several versions ago.
> 
> edit: The website and version history will still say version 3.0 for awhile until I update them, but the link will download ver 3.1.


hey Russ,
zipper version 3.1 doesn't have the "zipper.sh" file in the zipper tools folder, was it suppose to be included in the zipper tools? the other zipper versions had the zipper.sh file included in the zipper tools folder? thanks


----------



## tadc

Hi all.. long time reader, first time poster, etc.

I have an HR10-250 and an HDVR2. 

Since the HR10-250 was new (to me), I didn't care about existing season passes or recordings. I successfully created the Zipper disc and zippered the HR10-250. So far, so good.

Next, I tried to do the HDVR2. Since I was keeping the existing drive, I thought I could keep the existing image, so I just used the same disc I created for the HR10-250 and told the zipper script no when it wanted to overwrite my existing drive. Was this a mistake?

I have finally received my network adapter (a Linksys USB200M), and I hooked it up, rebooted and tried to connect. No luck. Tivo still tivos just fine, but no network action. 

So, either my assumption above was wrong, or this adapter doesn't work with my HDVR2, or some other thing I haven't thought of yet. 

If I do indeed have to use the "virgin" HDVR2 image downloaded as in the conventional zipper process, is there any way to save my season passes? How about recordings? I know there's a question about that when running the zipper...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cr33p

Will fake call on my tivo enable me to skip guided set up wanting to dial out for new dial in numbers? I recently decided like a retard to C&D everything on a newly purchased dvr40, that I currently do not have subbed. So I zippered it and it boots fine, however it now wants to run guided set up and dial out, so I take it to my inlaws where they have a phone line to let it make this call and it errors out on negotiating, is this because the unit is not subbed? 

Thanks


----------



## CrashHD

It errors on negotiating because it's been zippered. 
You need to comment out two route commands from /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author, reboot, and dial out. You will need to rerun set_mrv after connecting, and cert-remover.tcl

fakecall should work two. Usually takes two or three reboots, but then it should work.


----------



## cr33p

CrashHD said:


> It errors on negotiating because it's been zippered.
> You need to comment out two route commands from /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author, reboot, and dial out. You will need to rerun set_mrv after connecting, and cert-remover.tcl
> 
> fakecall should work two. Usually takes two or three reboots, but then it should work.


So I may be able to solve this problem without dialing out or not?

Thanks


----------



## CrashHD

Yes, you should be able to get past it without dialing out.

I had this same problem a while back. I zippered a fresh instancake image. Then when I put it in the box, I booted up, went through guided setup and when I got to the part about phone setup, I thought I had a problem. Phone in attempts failed. I didn't understand why, at the time, but I know now it was because of the static routes zipper adds to /etc/tc.d/rc.sysinit.author. Through the course of working on it, I rebooted several times, and it just started working. Fakecall automatically runs on bootup, and there's something about fakecall only changing an mfs value or something during reboot.

If for some reason this does not work, there's always the option fo dialing out on the network. I believe the procedure is to set *,#401* don't forget the comma, it has to be there, and set DEBUG_BOARD=true in one of the rc.sysinit files. A search for DEBUG_BOARD=true will tell you which one. I don't recall of the top of my head. Nor the middle or bottom for that matter, but I've never really understood why people think they need to recall things from the "top" anyway.


----------



## cr33p

Well this morning I tried rezippering my dvr 40 box because of incorrect ip parameters, For some reason on the first try it stopped after I answered yes to the ip params being correct and locked up. I had to reboot the pc, and now when i go to re run the zipper I get an error after it copies the hacked kernel CP input/output error, the drive still boots in the tivo fine, but I can not successfully re zipper the box, Will I need to just re image the drive?


----------



## splicer

Two zippered DTIVos with 6.2a (had same trouble with 6.2), both reboot when viewing photos. I have used JavaHMO and Tivo Desktop with the same results. I have had better luck if I resize the jpegs first but that is still not 100% and I would like to not have to resize just to view. Anybody else have this trouble, any ideas what to check?


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> Well this morning I tried rezippering my dvr 40 box because of incorrect ip parameters, For some reason on the first try it stopped after I answered yes to the ip params being correct and locked up. I had to reboot the pc, and now when i go to re run the zipper I get an error after it copies the hacked kernel CP input/output error, the drive still boots in the tivo fine, but I can not successfully re zipper the box, Will I need to just re image the drive?


Seach this thread for input/output error.


----------



## cr33p

Tried searching to no avail, however the error is when the script tries to set the first_boot flag. Any ideas?


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> Tried searching to no avail, however the error is when the script tries to set the first_boot flag. Any ideas?


If you really need to and are sure that the problem is with the flag, you could try setting/unsetting the flag manually. Its been a while since I looked at the flags but IIRC the flag is just an empty text file with the name first_boot or whatever the flag filename is in whatever directory it is supposed to be.


----------



## rbautch

Input/output errors are occasionally caused by the burning software you're using to create the zipper CD. Try a different burning software.


----------



## cr33p

rbautch said:


> Input/output errors are occasionally caused by the burning software you're using to create the zipper CD. Try a different burning software.


Thanks I will definately be trying that.


----------



## kimsan

This just happened recently on my HR10-250s. Both are Zippered, one running 6.3c and one sliced to 6.3d. Both have had sc62remove.tcl run and nothing changed.

Has D* changed their showcase delivery method recently? I've seen no mention on the "dark side".

It's really no biggie except for those times we use CC to read dialog. The remote control macro fails if stars and showcases are on.


----------



## justme123

Is there anything like this available for a standard (none DirecTivo) Series II with the latest software in it?

Thanks....


----------



## tour93

Hello,
I installed The Zipper with Instantcke two days ago in my DSR708 DTivo.
Everything went well I was even able to connect to the network with a $5 network adaptor from China.
My problem is that now tivo records shows usually on showtime at 4am (I don't subscribe to showtime). And today coming back from work again it was recording a movie on showtime.
What is going on?

Thanks 
Alain


----------



## Da Goon

justme123 said:


> Is there anything like this available for a standard (none DirecTivo) Series II with the latest software in it?
> 
> Thanks....


After looking thru the zipper the other day is seems like it should support a Standalone. (just not "officially" I guess) Otherwise, I don't believe there are any present automated hack solutions for standalones.


----------



## Da Goon

tour93 said:


> Hello,
> I installed The Zipper with Instantcke two days ago in my DSR708 DTivo.
> Everything went well I was even able to connect to the network with a $5 network adaptor from China.
> My problem is that now tivo records shows usually on showtime at 4am (I don't subscribe to showtime). And today coming back from work again it was recording a movie on showtime.
> What is going on?
> 
> Thanks
> Alain


Check your settings thru the menus. You probably have Suggestions enabled.


----------



## tour93

Thanks DaGoon,
I turned it off.


----------



## JWThiers

tour93 said:


> Thanks DaGoon,
> I turned it off.


Also make sure that you don't have showtime setup as a "Channel You Receive"


----------



## cr33p

Hello all, , I just recieved my HR10-250 this week and plan on getting it hacked asap, I have a few questions if someone wouldnt mind answering.

1. Unit has 3.1.1.5 currently, will zipper run on it? Would you recommend I upgrade to 6.3x? I have a copy of 6.3c right now. 

2. I understand MRV will not work, are there any other things I should be aware of that are different with it vs a SD model ? running zipper? 


Thanks

Chris


----------



## rbautch

Zipper will work, but the enhancement script won't patch your tivoapp unless you are running at least 3.1.5. I suggest hooking up your tivo, forcing a call, and see if it will upgrade to 6.3d, then hack it. Alternatively, you can install your 6.3c image with the Zipper, hack it, and then eventually do a slice upgrade to 6.3d.


----------



## cr33p

rbautch said:


> Zipper will work, but the enhancement script won't patch your tivoapp unless you are running at least 3.1.5. I suggest hooking up your tivo, forcing a call, and see if it will upgrade to 6.3d, then hack it. Alternatively, you can install your 6.3c image with the Zipper, hack it, and then eventually do a slice upgrade to 6.3d.


I do not have a phone line, So i think I will take my chances and just image it with instant cake, or better yet I could just use zipper with the image on that disc yeah?

Would it be wise to back up the 3.1 software? Why do some people still run that version ?


----------



## scottwelsh

I have an R10. Will Zipper allow me to back up saved programs to a new hd even tho the old hdis stuck in the Welcome...Powering up screen?


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> I do not have a phone line, So i think I will take my chances and just image it with instant cake, or better yet I could just use zipper with the image on that disc yeah?
> 
> Would it be wise to back up the 3.1 software? Why do some people still run that version ?


I'm not sure if the instantcake images require you to make an initial phone call or not, but if they do, I believe you can make it over the network. If not, take it to a friends house. I wouldn't worry about backing up 3.1


----------



## rbautch

scottwelsh said:


> I have an R10. Will Zipper allow me to back up saved programs to a new hd even tho the old hdis stuck in the Welcome...Powering up screen?


The Zipper does not back up saved programs. However, if your R10 is prom-modded, it's possible that the kernel replacement performed by the zipper will bring your drive back to life. If not, check out a tool called "dd rescue", created by PortlandPaw, I think.


----------



## cr33p

Hey everyone, I am currently loading a image to a new drive with mfstools, do i need to boot the drive in the tivo before zippering it or can I just reboot with the zipper and go for it?


----------



## CrashHD

The only reason to do that would be if you wanted to make a phone call before hacking. Other than that, I can't think of any reasons not to install image/-zipper in one shot.


----------



## cr33p

Well my image is too large to get on to the zipper disc, and the target drive is 40 gigs. Preety small, and from what I have been informed the zipper will enlargen the swap space assuming that it has a larger destination drive.


----------



## cr33p

Help anyone, I am about to just give up on this stuff, if only I had a larger drive, well I was finally able to create a zipper disc with my larger image, I finally got it to sucessfully load to the drive, I was finally able to get the hacks to copy to the newly imaged drive, and I finally have a bash prompt, man I thought I was scott free. Now when I type "cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh" I get an error 

execvp: No such file or directory

Did my zipper disc lie and just say it copied the hacks?


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> Help anyone, I am about to just give up on this stuff, if only I had a larger drive, well I was finally able to create a zipper disc with my larger image, I finally got it to sucessfully load to the drive, I was finally able to get the hacks to copy to the newly imaged drive, and I finally have a bash prompt, man I thought I was scott free. Now when I type "cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh" I get an error
> 
> execvp: No such file or directory
> 
> Did my zipper disc lie and just say it copied the hacks?


First make sure you didn't use any CAPS in the command sequence. Second If the command was done correctly and you still have problems try


Code:


cd /hacks
ls

that is a lower case L. There should be a file called tweak.sh there. then try 


Code:


sh tweak.sh


----------



## Popvideo

ok. newbie question. i have previously hacked my HR10 with Zipper. then ran slicer to goto 6.3 and messed up the hacks. i've gotten a serial cable and a USB adapter (i have a Mac laptop) and want to go into the HR10 and see if i can rehack. i've searched this site for the last 2 hours and can't find what i have to do to see my DTivo via the serial cable. 

any help for this poor mac addict would be appreciated. 

also, i want to hack my other HR10 and want to know if that is possible to do without pulling the drive (meaning via the serial cable). anybody know if that is possible?

thanks for the help,
popvideo


----------



## cr33p

Ok so I finally get the image loaded on to my new drive, finally get the damn zipper to copy successfully, then I finally get my bash prompt, and can find the hacks where they are supposed to be on the drive, I load the tweak script everything is fine it finishes, reboots and now no more telnet or ftp etc etc etc. Did it change some usb drivers? And i even went as far as to change the adapter from my dub e100 to the linksys model. Any ideas???


----------



## JWThiers

Popvideo said:


> ok. newbie question. i have previously hacked my HR10 with Zipper. then ran slicer to goto 6.3 and messed up the hacks. i've gotten a serial cable and a USB adapter (i have a Mac laptop) and want to go into the HR10 and see if i can rehack. i've searched this site for the last 2 hours and can't find what i have to do to see my DTivo via the serial cable.


Read the wiki (see my sig)


Popvideo said:


> also, i want to hack my other HR10 and want to know if that is possible to do without pulling the drive (meaning via the serial cable). anybody know if that is possible?


Nope, you always need to pull the drive for the initial hack.


----------



## Popvideo

I was afraid of that. i did go to the wiki and it talked about Hyperterminal (PC) and I have a mac. i've tried to connect using the settings in the geocities page and no joy. I guess the only way to get this to work is to re-Zipper.

Another question, I want to install Zipper over my original drive on a standard def DirecTivo. do i need to buy another instant cake for that dvr or does the Zipper have what i need already?

thanks for the help. this is frustrating when you don't know what you are doing. <grin>

popvideo


----------



## ForrestB

If you're using a Mac, then instead of using Hyperterminal you should be using terminal, which is part of OSX in your Utilities folder. After starting terminal, just type
telnet -K ipaddress[enter] 
to get the bash prompt

The HR10-250 uses different Tivo software than the SD DirecTivo's - so you'll either need to buy the corrrect instacake for your SD DirecTivo, or just use MFSTools 2 or MFSTools Live to make a backup image before Zippering. If you're not installing a new hard drive, then you don't need to reimage the Tivo drive - just put the hard drive in your PC and run the Zipper. This is all explained in Step 2 here Zipper


----------



## rbautch

cr33p said:


> Ok so I finally get the image loaded on to my new drive, finally get the damn zipper to copy successfully, then I finally get my bash prompt, and can find the hacks where they are supposed to be on the drive, I load the tweak script everything is fine it finishes, reboots and now no more telnet or ftp etc etc etc. Did it change some usb drivers? And i even went as far as to change the adapter from my dub e100 to the linksys model. Any ideas???


Since the drivers are installed while the drive is still in the pc, the enhancement script skips the installation of the drivers - it looks for a flag file called /zipperusb_flag, and skips the driver installation if it's there. Can you confirm this (i.e. did the script ask you if you wanted to install usb 2.0 drivers? - it shouldn't have). The only other part of the enhancement script that might foul your connection would be the modifications made to the usb.map file. Examine that file and make sure it has an entry for your adapter. If you can't connect, you'll either need a serial cable or you'll need to pull the drive and mount it in your PC.


----------



## BigBearf

> If you're using a Mac, then instead of using Hyperterminal you should be using terminal, which is part of OSX in your Utilities folder. After starting terminal, just type
> telnet -K ipaddress[enter]
> to get the bash prompt


ForestB, 
I use the terminal all the time using the telnet -K "IP address" command via wireless G bridge to HR10 using a FA120 adapter. I have a USB serial cable, null modem adapter and gender changer.

Is it possible to use terminal and the USB serial cable to the HR10 and if so anything specific either hardware or software wise that needs to be addressed. It sure would be easier to use the laptop rather than the ancient Dell to access the HR10 serially.

Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## cr33p

rbautch said:


> Since the drivers are installed while the drive is still in the pc, the enhancement script skips the installation of the drivers - it looks for a flag file called /zipperusb_flag, and skips the driver installation if it's there. Can you confirm this (i.e. did the script ask you if you wanted to install usb 2.0 drivers? - it shouldn't have). The only other part of the enhancement script that might foul your connection would be the modifications made to the usb.map file. Examine that file and make sure it has an entry for your adapter. If you can't connect, you'll either need a serial cable or you'll need to pull the drive and mount it in your PC.


I do not have a serial cable to check what has been changed or altered. Since I have been working at reloading multiple drives to multiple tivos I will most likely just start over. But one thing that is consistently happening to me while zippering is when it copies over the hacks to the drive I recieve a cp error input/output error, and it continues and finishes. I get bash acess but when I load the tweak script i recieve an error about files untarring, I then just ftp them over to the directory and all seems to work just fine, minus the one drive that once it rebooted now lost network connection. I have even tried different drives and different zipper discs, maybe the files are corrupted that are being copied to the zipper disc?

When you clear and delete all, does it basically wipe the drive clean I.E get rid of all hacks etc?? I recieved a new 6.2a image for my dsr, but the person who gave it to me said that it includes hacks, I wasnt aware that you could image a drive and that it would copy hacks etc?? If so couldnt I get one drive set up exactly as I want and then image it for future use?

On a side note. with the new TWP there is no longer the netconfig screen, how do I change the values? I need to alter the DNS to fix the NPL and how slow it is.

Thanks


----------



## grins

I had a zippered HDVR2 and a zippered SD-DVR80. MRV worked fine. Back when DST changed, I found BTUx9's awesome script to update both of them to 6.2a. It worked like a charm. I hadn't used MRV since that time, til last week.

Now, the two TiVos are aware of each other, but when I select either TiVo from the other's now playing list, I get an error screen. On the HDVR2, it says "Programs cannot be transferred from the dvr80 DVR to the XXXX dvr because the XXXX dvr is not enabled for transfers." where xxxx is the last four chars of the HDVR2 service ID.

The dvr80 says "Programs cannot be transferred from the XXXX DVR to the YYYY DVR because the XXXX DVR does not yet recognize the YYYY DVR." where XXXX is still the last four chars of the HDVR2 SID, and YYYY is the last four chars of the dvr80 SID.

Should I re-zipper? re-run tweak.sh? run set_mrv_name.tcl?

In fact, I look back and find I installed the zipper back in January, 2006. Any reason not to re-zipper? That gets newer versions of the various hacks, yes? Can I just zipper on top of the existing drive/partition?

thanks, y'all, the various TiVo pioneers, especially Gunny, rbautch, BTUx9 and so on 

edit to remove commentary directed to another thread


----------



## rbautch

grins said:


> I had a zippered HDVR2 and a zippered SD-DVR80. MRV worked fine. Back when DST changed, I found BTUx9's awesome script to update both of them to 6.2a. It worked like a charm. I hadn't used MRV since that time, til last week.
> 
> Now, the two TiVos are aware of each other, but when I select either TiVo from the other's now playing list, I get an error screen. On the HDVR2, it says "Programs cannot be transferred from the dvr80 DVR to the XXXX dvr because the XXXX dvr is not enabled for transfers." where xxxx is the last four chars of the HDVR2 service ID.
> 
> The dvr80 says "Programs cannot be transferred from the XXXX DVR to the YYYY DVR because the XXXX DVR does not yet recognize the YYYY DVR." where XXXX is still the last four chars of the HDVR2 SID, and YYYY is the last four chars of the dvr80 SID.
> 
> Should I re-zipper? re-run tweak.sh? run set_mrv_name.tcl?
> 
> In fact, I look back and find I installed the zipper back in January, 2006. Any reason not to re-zipper? That gets newer versions of the various hacks, yes? Can I just zipper on top of the existing drive/partition?
> 
> thanks, y'all, the various TiVo pioneers, especially Gunny, rbautch, BTUx9 and so on
> 
> edit to remove commentary directed to another thread


You need to apply tivoapp patches to enable MRV/HMO.


----------



## grins

Which will happen if I re-zipper, right? It's not a big deal to pull the drive, and that would update all the hacks, too. Seems like a win-win to me.

to re-zipper, do I just pull the drive, boot from the master zipper CD, mount and /cdrom/zipper? Or do I need to do some kind of uninstall before I zipper?

t


----------



## grins

oh, and thanks for the super fast response, rbautch!

t


----------



## JWThiers

grins said:


> Which will happen if I re-zipper, right? It's not a big deal to pull the drive, and that would update all the hacks, too. Seems like a win-win to me.
> 
> to re-zipper, do I just pull the drive, boot from the master zipper CD, mount and /cdrom/zipper? Or do I need to do some kind of uninstall before I zipper?
> 
> t


make sure you use the newest version of zipper and make sure you have the 6.2a superpatch.


----------



## grins

check and check, downloaded all the files specified by the zipper instructions, made sure superpatch_62a.tcl was there and ended up on the CD.

unplugged all drives on the PC, added hdvr2's drive as hda, booted up, mounted the cdrom, ran zipper. seemed to work.

booted hdvr2, I got the reboot from firstboot_flag. Next boot, I see rc.sysinit being executed on the log from the serial port console, but I get no shell prompt on the serial port. I telnet in, get a response (since this is a re-zipper, I see the colored machine identifying prompt, like "hdvr2-TiVo#" rather than "bash-2.02#") but the shell is somehow crippled.

typing "sh tweak.sh" from within the hacks directory puts the cursor on a blank line after the command I just typed in, but nothing happens, it just sits there. Eventually I hit ctrl-c and I get a command prompt again.

ls, vi, bash do the same thing. cd, pwd, "for i in *; do echo $i; done", cat work as I expect. is there some support file for busybox that I'm missing?

Trying to get back on line with the full zipper functionality, I'm hoping y'all can help. Thanks!


t


----------



## Gunnyman

did you unset crlf before telnetting in?


----------



## grins

terminal settings on teraterm show it as a vt100 with receive and send as CR.

hitting return on each of the other commands does exactly as I expect, i.e. cd /hacks gives a command prompt immediately below the previous command prompt.


----------



## grins

more data. sh seems to work! I looked into tweak.sh, and the first thing it does is call tweak_uninstall.sh if the enhancements dir exists.

The dir does exist, so I did sh tweak_uninstall.sh from the hacks dir, and it proceeded to do an uninstall. I then call tweak.sh again, it it does the same thing as before, long pause, nothing happening.

here's my ENV, if that helps

BASH=/bin/bash
BASH_VERSINFO=([0]="2" [1]="02" [2]="0" [3]="1" [4]="release" [5]="i686-pc-linux-gnu")
BASH_VERSION='2.02.0(1)-release'
DEBUG_BOARD=false
DIRSTACK=()
EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=0
EUID=0
GROUPS=()
HDA_ID=Y343WATE
HDB_ID=Unknown
HISTFILE=//.bash_history
HISTFILESIZE=500
HISTSIZE=500
HOME=/
HOSTNAME='(none)'
HOSTTYPE=i686
IFS=' 
'
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib
MACHTYPE=i686-pc-linux-gnu
MAILCHECK=60
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
MODEM_DEVICE=/dev/cua1
MODEM_REV=F
MODEM_TYPE=Si2433
OLDPWD=/tvbin
OPTERR=1
OPTIND=1
OSTYPE=linux-gnu
PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
PIPESTATUS=([0]="0")
PPID=271
PROMVERSION='

TiVo p0 version 1.18'
PS1='\s-\v\$ '
PS2='> '
PS4='+ '
PWD=/hacks
SHELL=/bin/sh
SHELLOPTS=braceexpand:hashall:histexpand:monitor:history:interactive-comments:emacs
SHLVL=3
SwSystem=6.2-01-2
TERM=linux
TIVO_REMOTE=TIVO
TIVO_ROOT=
TV_STD=NTSC
UID=0
_=teg.txt
dsscon=true
i=usbmap_script.sh
root=/dev/hda7
upgradesoftware=false
varpartition=/dev/hda9


----------



## grins

sh -x tells me it hangs on the clear stmt on line three.

dir, cat, cd, pwd, echo in busybox work, but ls, which, clear do not.

Does the zipper script on the universal cd not overwrite things if they're already there?

Maybe I should pull the drive, remove /busybox, and try zipper again?

t


----------



## rbautch

grins said:


> more data. sh seems to work! I looked into tweak.sh, and the first thing it does is call tweak_uninstall.sh if the enhancements dir exists.
> 
> The dir does exist, so I did sh tweak_uninstall.sh from the hacks dir, and it proceeded to do an uninstall. I then call tweak.sh again, it it does the same thing as before, long pause, nothing happening.
> 
> here's my ENV, if that helps
> 
> BASH=/bin/bash
> BASH_VERSINFO=([0]="2" [1]="02" [2]="0" [3]="1" [4]="release" [5]="i686-pc-linux-gnu")
> BASH_VERSION='2.02.0(1)-release'
> DEBUG_BOARD=false
> DIRSTACK=()
> EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=0
> EUID=0
> GROUPS=()
> HDA_ID=Y343WATE
> HDB_ID=Unknown
> HISTFILE=//.bash_history
> HISTFILESIZE=500
> HISTSIZE=500
> HOME=/
> HOSTNAME='(none)'
> HOSTTYPE=i686
> IFS='
> '
> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib
> MACHTYPE=i686-pc-linux-gnu
> MAILCHECK=60
> MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> MODEM_DEVICE=/dev/cua1
> MODEM_REV=F
> MODEM_TYPE=Si2433
> OLDPWD=/tvbin
> OPTERR=1
> OPTIND=1
> OSTYPE=linux-gnu
> PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
> PIPESTATUS=([0]="0")
> PPID=271
> PROMVERSION='
> 
> TiVo p0 version 1.18'
> PS1='\s-\v\$ '
> PS2='> '
> PS4='+ '
> PWD=/hacks
> SHELL=/bin/sh
> SHELLOPTS=braceexpand:hashall:histexpand:monitor:history:interactive-comments:emacs
> SHLVL=3
> SwSystem=6.2-01-2
> TERM=linux
> TIVO_REMOTE=TIVO
> TIVO_ROOT=
> TV_STD=NTSC
> UID=0
> _=teg.txt
> dsscon=true
> i=usbmap_script.sh
> root=/dev/hda7
> upgradesoftware=false
> varpartition=/dev/hda9


Another user had the same problem a few weeks ago, and it turned out to be a corrupted busybox directory caused by copying or deleting the symlinks that point to the busybox binary. Try searching for the thread that has the discussion, but the fix was to mount the drive in your pc, and manually delete the entire busybox directory with rm -rf /tivo/busybox. You can also try running the help switch after the troubled commands, like


Code:


./clear --help

If the help information for another command comes up, then you know it's the busybox symlink problem.


----------



## Popvideo

ok. i tried to telnet into the tivo and get this error:

*"Dads-Computer:~ dad$ telnet -K 192.168.0.237
Trying 192.168.0.237...
telnet: connect to address 192.168.0.237: Connection refused
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host*"

also, this isn't the IP address that i assigned to the tivo. it looks like it has had DHCP assign another address. could this be the problem? how can i change this to re-gain access?

thanks,
Popvideo


----------



## grins

Bingo!

Thanks, rbautch!

both are re-zippered and everything works great.

Now for the HDTiVo!

Thanks again

t


----------



## tall1

I fubar'd my HDVR2 when I was upgrading to 6.2a. It all occured because I have an Airlink adaptor and I didn't have network access when I re-zippered.

Now I cannot get network access but I can get to bash with a serial cable. I uninstalled tweak and tried reinstalling and of course I get a wget error because I have no network access. I know the FA120 adaptor works because I use it on another tivo. Is there a command that will restore my network access?


----------



## offsprung

This has gotten really complex since my last visit.
HR10-250 is now possible but any and all usable functions are not discussable in this forum.
Zipper Home no longer has the huge disclaimer about the HR10-250 (even though it claims it to be a Philips). But FAQ mentions the undiscussable still not possible. It also has reference the the original undiscussable feature, so a bit confused why the new undiscussable is not at zipper home, even if we cannot talk about it here.
So now I guess the answer I am looking for is go to that other place (also not discussable) and figure out how to do it totally by hand because I assume they still hate zipper and lazy [email protected] like myself.


----------



## Lord Vader

tall1 said:


> I fubar'd my HDVR2 when I was upgrading to 6.2a. It all occured because I have an Airlink adaptor and I didn't have network access when I re-zippered.
> 
> Now I cannot get network access but I can get to bash with a serial cable. I uninstalled tweak and tried reinstalling and of course I get a wget error because I have no network access. I know the FA120 adaptor works because I use it on another tivo. Is there a command that will restore my network access?


Try manually ftp-ing rbautch's files to your TIVO, then rerun tweak.sh. The script will recognize that the files are there and will skip the wget part. You should be good to go from there.


----------



## tall1

Lord Vader said:


> Try manually ftp-ing rbautch's files to your TIVO, then rerun tweak.sh. The script will recognize that the files are there and will skip the wget part. You should be good to go from there.


How do you "manually" FTP files via serial? Also, running tweak isn't the problem. I ran tweak already thinking I might get networking back but when I rebooted (it didn't reboot a second time either), there was no network access. So maybe without thinking things through, I uninstalled tweak. My ultimate goal is how do I get networking back?


----------



## Lord Vader

Oops. I meant transfer the files via serial, which can be done. Depends on which telnet program you're using. I use Tera Term Pro, and I do it via the file--transfer--zmodem send method.

Note: It WILL take some time to upload the file this way, but it is doable.


----------



## tall1

Lord Vader said:


> Oops. I meant transfer the files via serial, which can be done. Depends on which telnet program you're using. I use Tera Term Pro, and I do it via the file--transfer--zmodem send method.
> 
> Note: It WILL take some time to upload the file this way, but it is doable.


Ok, that worked. I was able to FTP via serial (using tera term) the rbautch's files and run tweak. However, I still can't telnet...no worky. Any ideas? thanks for your help.


----------



## ForrestB

Temporarily swap the Airlink adaptor for the FA120 adaptor and verify both adapters work on both Tivo's.


----------



## oriveradel

newbie.. here.. how can I set DHCP instead of providing and ip add.. also has anyone been successful with the linksys USB100M adapter, thanks in advance...


----------



## tall1

ForrestB said:


> Temporarily swap the Airlink adaptor for the FA120 adaptor and verify both adapters work on both Tivo's.


Both adaptors work on my HR-250. Neither one works on the HDVR2. It also appears tweak really doesn't do anything because I answered yes to the question about moving Standby to the main menu and it does not appear there.

One other thing I forgot to mention, I re-zippered and re-tweaked and I still have no networking. I'm thinking I may have to re-image to get this thing to work.


----------



## sk33t3r

tall1 said:


> Both adaptors work on my HR-250. Neither one works on the HDVR2. It also appears tweak really doesn't do anything because I answered yes to the question about moving Standby to the main menu and it does not appear there.
> 
> One other thing I forgot to mention, I re-zippered and re-tweaked and I still have no networking. I'm thinking I may have to re-image to get this thing to work.


Networking fine here with the lastest zipper new install on a hdv2 and dsr7000 and reinstall hr10-250 and STANDBY is on my main tivo menu on all of them, and im using usb200m v2

One thing the wife and son noticed that the 30 second skip sint working on the new installs I did but it is working on my hr10-250 tweak upgrade.


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> One thing the wife and son noticed that the 30 second skip sint working on the new installs I did but it is working on my hr10-250 tweak upgrade.


Did you put the latest superpatch on your Zipper disk?


----------



## JWThiers

oriveradel said:


> newbie.. here.. how can I set DHCP instead of providing and ip add.. also has anyone been successful with the linksys USB100M adapter, thanks in advance...


Unless your router supports "IP Reservations by mac address" AKA "Static DHCP" I would stay clear of DHCP on a hacked DTivo (see this wiki entry). That said, there are a couple of ways. The easiest is to go to the "Net Config" tab in TWP and check DHCP.


----------



## sk33t3r

rbautch said:


> Did you put the latest superpatch on your Zipper disk?


Nope. I guess I need to update all that crap and remake my zipper cd

damn details!!! 

Russ what about this

Superpatch version 1.10a
Based on the original superpatch by Nutkase.

How to apply
Download the latest official release: superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.
Download the attached patch diff below.
Run the following commands to apply the diff and run the patch:

Code:
patch -o superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.10a.tcl < superpatch-1.2to1.10a.diff.txt
chmod 755 superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.10a.tcl
./superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.10a.tcl
Changes since 1.8:
Updated with the "Phone and Network settings" patch by Tivo4mevo. This only affects DTivo's with software 6.2 or 6.2a.
Reorganized patch slightly (put all software versions in order, but results in a one-time larger diff)
Added partial support for HD DTivo's running software 6.3 (HMO/HME, no MRV)
Added support for Series 2 and 3 SA Tivo's running software 8.3

Version 1.9 was never released in a final version; version 1.10a includes some minor updates to the comments inside the patch that I had not previously released.

Common Problems
Broken Patch Binaries (or, patch: invalid option -- o)
If you're applying the diff on your Tivo, your installed version of "patch" may not work with the unified diffs used for the superpatch. The latest version of AlphaWolf's AIO TivoTools uses busybox for patch, which doesn't support "-o". If you get an error stating that the "-o" option is unsupported, please download a working version of patch here.
Bad Line Endings (or, Hunk #1 FAILED at 1, etc, etc)
When copying files to your Tivo, please ensure that the UNIX linefeeds are preserved. Either download the files directly to your Tivo, or FTP them in binary mode to avoid problems.
Bad Patch Options (again, Hunk #1 FAILED at 1, etc, etc)
The "-o" option specifies the output file for the newly patched superpatch; the file to be patched is actually specified inside the patch itself. Make sure that you don't set "-o" to the name of the file you're patching!
Tmk Assertion Error: FsAllocateFunction (or, Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh)
Certain environment variables must be set for Tivosh to function. Specifically, make sure your rc.sysinit.author includes:

Code:
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10


----------



## cr33p

Hello
I recently zippered my dsr704, and my hr10-250. It now has TWP 2.0, but the NPL is slow because the DNS is not set up properly, the old version of TWP used to have the netconfig module that I used to set the DNS with. How can I set it manually without TWP ? Is it netconfig.tcl? Thanks

Chris


----------



## gworkman

Trying to re-zipper an HR10-250 on 6.3c. It's hanging when I answer Y to install USB 2.0 drivers. I ran un-install, tweaked without USB 2.0, rebooted, un-installed then tried again, but it still hangs. I allowed it to sit on that option for 5 minutes.


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> Hello
> I recently zippered my dsr704, and my hr10-250. It now has TWP 2.0, but the NPL is slow because the DNS is not set up properly, the old version of TWP used to have the netconfig module that I used to set the DNS with. How can I set it manually without TWP ? Is it netconfig.tcl? Thanks
> 
> Chris


What do you mean "used to have a netconfig module"?


----------



## cr33p

JWThiers said:


> What do you mean "used to have a netconfig module"?


Sorry I should have been more specific JW. When my boxes had the older TWP 1.3 I think was the ver, I was able to change the networking properties, IP addy, dns, subnet mask, and it had some wireless setting as well If I recall. The zipper sets DNS to 4.2.2.2 and I believe from reading in the past and from experiance that it is causing my NPL to be slow due to it waiting to time out when looking for other things on the network. I need to set the Dns to 0.0.0.0 so it will time out immediately was the remidy if I am not mistaken. I need to know how I can change the networking properties on the zippered box

Thanks


----------



## oriveradel

Thanks, JW

I get an ip address and I get to ping it, I am using vista and I installed the telnet client, however; I can't connet using telnet -t vt100 ipaddress, i get message

could not open connection to the host on port 23:connect failed

i have checked firewall an added port 23, I have tried to ftp... but there i don't know what the settings for the connection should be, however; leaving defaults if keeps refusing connection and of course tries also port 23

any ideas?

Appreciated.


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> Sorry I should have been more specific JW. When my boxes had the older TWP 1.3 I think was the ver, I was able to change the networking properties, IP addy, dns, subnet mask, and it had some wireless setting as well If I recall. The zipper sets DNS to 4.2.2.2 and I believe from reading in the past and from experiance that it is causing my NPL to be slow due to it waiting to time out when looking for other things on the network. I need to set the Dns to 0.0.0.0 so it will time out immediately was the remidy if I am not mistaken. I need to know how I can change the networking properties on the zippered box
> 
> Thanks


The zipper install of TWP has that same "Net Config" tab, I'm not sure why yours wouldn't. If it doesn't I think you can get it by updating to TWP2.

There are other ways, to change the settings. So I will point you to the wiki. Especially see the part on "Blank Entries in the NPL" and also "Network adapter not working". That should get you going, or at least started in the right direction.


----------



## JWThiers

oriveradel said:


> Thanks, JW
> 
> I get an ip address and I get to ping it, I am using vista and I installed the telnet client, however; I can't connet using telnet -t vt100 ipaddress, i get message
> 
> could not open connection to the host on port 23:connect failed
> 
> i have checked firewall an added port 23, I have tried to ftp... but there i don't know what the settings for the connection should be, however; leaving defaults if keeps refusing connection and of course tries also port 23
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> Appreciated.


Sounds like either the telnet client isn't starting or your firewall is blocking. Start, by making the setup as simple as possible by disabling the firewall completely for now (eliminates that as a problem source). Try telneting in, if it works now the problem is a configuartion issue with the firewall. I don't have vista so you are on your own there. If it did not work I would suspect something with telnet. Either the client isn't running on tivo or it is not configured properly on your PC. What telnet software are you using to connect? Make sure on the PC that you are connected to the correct com: port (physical port, not ethernet port) and that you are using the right ethernet port (You said you checked but to be safe check again). If the PC is set right you would need a serial cable or pull the drive and connect on a linux box to check the author file to be sure telnet is starting.


----------



## cr33p

JWThiers said:


> The zipper install of TWP has that same "Net Config" tab, I'm not sure why yours wouldn't. If it doesn't I think you can get it by updating to TWP2.
> 
> There are other ways, to change the settings. So I will point you to the wiki. Especially see the part on "Blank Entries in the NPL" and also "Network adapter not working". That should get you going, or at least started in the right direction.


I must be blind then, I have TWP 2.0 on all three tivos in my house, all recently loaded with zipper 3.1, and i do not see this netconfig tab that I used to see. Where exactly on your twp do you find it?


----------



## Captain 80s

cr33p said:


> I must be blind then, I have TWP 2.0 on all three tivos in my house, all recently loaded with zipper 3.1, and i do not see this netconfig tab that I used to see. Where exactly on your twp do you find it?


I am having the same problem.

Recently re-ran tweak on both of my machines and got TWP 2.0.0 in the process.
One machine got the netconfig tab and one did not.
Any ideas how just one got it?

Mike.


----------



## sk33t3r

I went back to an older version of zipper last nite on my hdvr2 and dsr7000 with TWP 1.3.0, my hr10-250 had no issues so I left it at zipper 3.2 with TWP 2.0

AND FYI

FTP uses TCP ports 20 and 21, telnet port 23 and I use secure shell to conenct to all my Tivo's and linux boxes


----------



## JWThiers

cr33p said:


> I must be blind then, I have TWP 2.0 on all three tivos in my house, all recently loaded with zipper 3.1, and i do not see this netconfig tab that I used to see. Where exactly on your twp do you find it?


Its been a while since I did a clean install of zipper or TWP so... it might not be bundled (Not sure one way or the other). Look in the modules directory of TWP for the file "netconfig.itcl". That, I think is the one that does that tab. If it is not there check over at the other site in the files forum the thread is "TivoWebPlus MRV modules" There are 2 files with that name make sure to get the correct 1.

After further reading, I guess that module isn't included by default by TWP2. I upgraded mine via upgrades to TWP not retweaking I guess that module got lost somewhere in the translation.


----------



## cr33p

JWThiers said:


> Its been a while since I did a clean install of zipper or TWP so... it might not be bundled (Not sure one way or the other). Look in the modules directory of TWP for the file "netconfig.itcl". That, I think is the one that does that tab. If it is not there check over at the other site in the files forum the thread is "TivoWebPlus MRV modules" There are 2 files with that name make sure to get the correct 1.
> 
> After further reading, I guess that module isn't included by default by TWP2. I upgraded mine via upgrades to TWP not retweaking I guess that module got lost somewhere in the translation.


Awesome, that worked. Thanks alot


----------



## JWThiers

Glad I could Help.


----------



## sk33t3r

Well I will stay with 63c on my HR10-250 since I am having no issues, I do have the slices in MFS if needed.

But I decided to try zipper 32 again on my HDVR2 with 62a, upgrade the drive to a 120g from 40g, mfs backed up the 40g and restored it to the 120g, booted up no problem what so ever, aquired sat into in a few minutes.

Removed the drive and put it back in the pc to run zipper 3.2 on, cd is ready with zipper 3.2 superpatch67_1.2 and everything else required.










So I put the drive back in the hdvr2 boot up, does its thing and then takes for ever to aquire the sat info, after 30 mins it is finally at 100% aquiring sat info, and I now have bash so I can run tweak, until it hit 100% I couldnt get bash via ethernet period. Tweak ran fine and after reboot, the aquiring didnt take long at all. Any IDEARS??? (OCC)

One thing I did notice when trying to run zipper, that once you mount the cdrom (mount /dev/hdX) on /cdrom that if you cd /cdrom and run zipper, it fails, it cant create a tmp because of RW, but you can run zipper from / with ./cdrom/zipper. Am I the only one with this issue.

And NO 30 second skip after all this. GO FIGURE!!!!


----------



## dkdevin

I sincerely apologize in advance for this question. But, even with my vast searching skills, I cannot find the information I need. Somebody could even just reply with a link or a simple "yes" or "no".

After I zipper my DSR7000, using the network features, can I "move" shows off my tivo and then at a later date (when I have more room) "move' them back to the tivo?

I know drives are cheap, but so am I.  I only need a temporary fix for space and this would allow me to do that.

Thanks!


----------



## sk33t3r

dkdevin, you can use tytool to download them to your pc in mpeg if you set it up correctly or you can stream the video to your poc via tivowebplus. I do not think you can downlaod them and then put them back for viewing


----------



## Avenger

sk33t3r said:


> dkdevin, you can use tytool to download them to your pc in mpeg if you set it up correctly or you can stream the video to your poc via tivowebplus. I do not think you can downlaod them and then put them back for viewing


Actually, you can download them, archive them,and re-upload them later using MFS-FTP. But we're not allowed to discuss that here. Google for mfs-ftp and you'll find that which you seek.


----------



## sk33t3r

Head over to the other site DDB


----------



## sk33t3r

Something wierd is going on with this latest zipper. Shouldnt the zipper iso bat create a 00001 image from the instant cake iso? Thats my understanding and thats not happening.


----------



## JWThiers

sk33t3r said:


> Something wierd is going on with this latest zipper. Shouldnt the zipper iso bat create a 00001 image from the instant cake iso? Thats my understanding and thats not happening.


Oh, don't tell me, let me guess.... The answer is power button is in the "On Full Force" (O-F-F) position. I'm positive that is the problem and you can't tell me different. So to fix the problem press the power switch until it is in the "On Normal" (O-N) position.

That was the problem right?


----------



## sk33t3r

DAMN I didint think of that!!!  I just redid instant cake ill mess with it later.


----------



## dkdevin

Avenger said:


> Actually, you can download them, archive them,and re-upload them later using MFS-FTP. But we're not allowed to discuss that here. Google for mfs-ftp and you'll find that which you seek.


Thanks guys. I knew I had read something a while back. I've been vascillating on doing this and now its time, but I couldn't remember what I read and where, other than there was *something*. I'll search around and sorry for bringing it up in this forum!


----------



## sk33t3r

Any idea why tivoweb 2 via zipper 3.2 shows successfull phone call,

Phone Call Information 
Last Call 01:05am, 6-May-07 
Last Call Status Succeeded 
Next Call 10:47pm, 12-May-07 

but when I go to use the tivo functions such as record, I am prompted to make a test call. WTF. I have never seen this before.


fakecall.tcl is working
HR10-250-TiVo# ./fakecall.tcl
Fakecall ran successfully!


----------



## grins

gworkman said:


> Trying to re-zipper an HR10-250 on 6.3c. It's hanging when I answer Y to install USB 2.0 drivers. I ran un-install, tweaked without USB 2.0, rebooted, un-installed then tried again, but it still hangs. I allowed it to sit on that option for 5 minutes.


Just this morning, I was re-tweaking my HDTiVo, too, and I'm getting the same behavior....bueller? bueller?

t


----------



## grins

In fact, I was re-tweaking the HDTiVo because MRV wasn't working. during the re-tweak, I noticed that it determined the software version correctly, but never patched tivoapp. I checked, and this was because /zipper_flag didn't exist. 

I know I zippered, why was /zipper_flag not there?

anyway, I just created the file, and now everything seems to work fine. What could possibly go wrong, right?


----------



## rbautch

grins said:


> In fact, I was re-tweaking the HDTiVo because MRV wasn't working. during the re-tweak, I noticed that it determined the software version correctly, but never patched tivoapp. I checked, and this was because /zipper_flag didn't exist.
> 
> I know I zippered, why was /zipper_flag not there?
> 
> anyway, I just created the file, and now everything seems to work fine. What could possibly go wrong, right?


The zipper_flag gets deleted the first time you run tweak.sh in order to prevent tivoapp patches from getting applied over and over.


----------



## rbautch

grins said:


> Just this morning, I was re-tweaking my HDTiVo, too, and I'm getting the same behavior....bueller? bueller?
> 
> t


Does it hang while the drive is in your tivo, or in the pc?


----------



## Jimmmmbo!

I have an HR10-250 hacked with zipper 2.8 (released around Feb 5). I suddenly cannot play any of my recordings on the NPL list. As soon as I select the recording in the list, it attempts to go to the screen that lets you select "Play" or "Delete" or etc, and then aborts and goes right back to the NPL list. I'm not sure if this is an issue with a zipper-hacked drive only, but I have seen it before (back in Feb) with another hacked drive.

Has anyone else seen this?

Also, if I attempt to get information on a future recording in the ToDo list, it gives me an Error #32, and then returns me to the main Tivo menu. Very odd.


----------



## grins

rbautch said:


> Does it hang while the drive is in your tivo, or in the pc?


This is during the run of tweak.sh, so it is back in the tivo.

tweak.sh succesfully downloaded rbautch_files.tgz, and proceeds normally. As the other dude said, if you say no to usb 2.0 drivers, it works fine, but if you say yes to usb 2.0 drivers, you wait.

Thanks, rbautch!


----------



## sk33t3r

I didint have any issues with installing the usb 2.0 drivers, and tweak downloaded the latest rbautch file

I just cant record because it says I need to activate my dvr service which os course is activated, the other 3 tivos are fine.


----------



## grins

sorry skeeter, when I said "the other dude" I was referring to GWorkman, whom I quoted above.


----------



## sk33t3r

NO Problemo I was just posting that I had no issues with updating the drivers.


----------



## Cure

gworkman said:


> Trying to re-zipper an HR10-250 on 6.3c. It's hanging when I answer Y to install USB 2.0 drivers. I ran un-install, tweaked without USB 2.0, rebooted, un-installed then tried again, but it still hangs. I allowed it to sit on that option for 5 minutes.


Try deleting the /lib/modules/backups-orig folder and running tweak.sh again. Worked for me.


----------



## gworkman

Cure said:


> Try deleting the /lib/modules/backups-orig folder and running tweak.sh again. Worked for me.


Worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## stingerxxx

Hey guys,

I've searched this forum and could not find what i was looking for. I'm sure this has been answered already way back when...but I can't seem to locate a correct thread. I have 2 series 2 DTivo's Zippered , one took a dive in the sat receive side. I can still watch programs i recorded but can't receive signal. I was wondering if i can add the other drive as a second drive without losing the programs. Or if i move all programs over then added it.
If someone could point me in the right direction I'll continue to look in the forum.


----------



## Da Goon

stingerxxx said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've searched this forum and could not find what i was looking for. I'm sure this has been answered already way back when...but I can't seem to locate a correct thread. I have 2 series 2 DTivo's Zippered , one took a dive in the sat receive side. I can still watch programs i recorded but can't receive signal. I was wondering if i can add the other drive as a second drive without losing the programs. Or if i move all programs over then added it.
> If someone could point me in the right direction I'll continue to look in the forum.


You can use mfsadd to add a drive and keep recordings. http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## vMAC

grins said:


> In fact, I was re-tweaking the HDTiVo because MRV wasn't working. during the re-tweak, I noticed that it determined the software version correctly, but never patched tivoapp. I checked, and this was because /zipper_flag didn't exist.
> 
> I know I zippered, why was /zipper_flag not there?
> 
> anyway, I just created the file, and now everything seems to work fine. What could possibly go wrong, right?


MRV on a HDTivo? How?


----------



## cr33p

I recently zippered my hr10-250, loaded up mfs_ftp to use with movie loader and I would like ot add the auto startup to my author file. How exactly can this be done? I know that I can view my author file by typing author at my bash prompt but I do not understand how to edit it. 


Thanks


----------



## Da Goon

cr33p said:


> I recently zippered my hr10-250, loaded up mfs_ftp to use with movie loader and I would like ot add the auto startup to my author file. How exactly can this be done? I know that I can view my author file by typing author at my bash prompt but I do not understand how to edit it.
> 
> Thanks


Google for joe or vi, whichever editor you're using. There's plenty of "how-to's" for such text editors out there. Then add


Code:


tivosh /path/to/mfs_ftp.tcl

 to your rc.sysinit.author replacing /path/to with the obvious.


----------



## shstevens

using version 3.2 (downloaded today) of zipper.

my cdrom is on hda
my tivo drives are on hdc and hdd (hdc is master of course)

already did image install manually (wasn't sure if zipper did -r 4, larger swap or spanned two drives so just did install manually to be sure)

when run script it sees that hdc is the primary tivo drive (after i choose hdc in the first script input choice), but it does the 0x00 0x00 byte verify on hda so it fails. probably just a typo in the code.

just wanted to point it out - went back to 2.7a (last version i had) and it works fine.

thanks,
shawn


----------



## rbautch

shstevens said:


> ...it does the 0x00 0x00 byte verify on hda so it fails.


I'm not sure what this means. Can you elaborate?


----------



## rbautch

Jimmmmbo! said:


> I have an HR10-250 hacked with zipper 2.8 (released around Feb 5). I suddenly cannot play any of my recordings on the NPL list. As soon as I select the recording in the list, it attempts to go to the screen that lets you select "Play" or "Delete" or etc, and then aborts and goes right back to the NPL list. I'm not sure if this is an issue with a zipper-hacked drive only, but I have seen it before (back in Feb) with another hacked drive.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?
> 
> Also, if I attempt to get information on a future recording in the ToDo list, it gives me an Error #32, and then returns me to the main Tivo menu. Very odd.


This is a known issue with 6.3x software on HR10-250's. The problem happens when you try to create season passes with TWP, which doesn't work yet with 6.3x software. You can bypass the problem temporarily by pressing the play button instead of the select button. To fix it, delete the season pass that you entered with TWP. You may also have to do a clear and delete program data.


----------



## shstevens

rbautch said:


> I'm not sure what this means. Can you elaborate?


Right after the point in the beginning when you tell it which hard drive is the Tivo drive (hda, hdb, hdc, hdd) it does a check to see if the drive actually has a valid image. It checks a few signatures on the drive (referenced as 0x00 and 0x00 should equal 0x14 and 0x07 or something like that). i chose hdc and it sees the tivo partitions (it sees hdc4 as a valid root it mentions), but fails the signature check because it is apparently checking hda instead of hdc. not sure if this is a new check or an old check that has a typo on it.

shawn


----------



## Sizzler

As part of Zippering my tivo I Was thinking about upgrading my wireless network To wireless N with a d-link dir 655 router as a bridge using a tivo approved adapter. Does anyone know if this will be a problem for me, thanks for your help.

Sizzler


----------



## headcase

shstevens said:


> using version 3.2 (downloaded today) of zipper.
> 
> my cdrom is on hda
> my tivo drives are on hdc and hdd (hdc is master of course)
> 
> already did image install manually (wasn't sure if zipper did -r 4, larger swap or spanned two drives so just did install manually to be sure)
> 
> when run script it sees that hdc is the primary tivo drive (after i choose hdc in the first script input choice), but it does the 0x00 0x00 byte verify on hda so it fails. probably just a typo in the code.
> 
> just wanted to point it out - went back to 2.7a (last version i had) and it works fine.
> 
> thanks,
> shawn


Yeah, I also just ran 3.2 of Zipper, and it croaked when validating the install:

Device "/dev/hda" dpes not appear to be a TiVo drive! 
Signature bytes 0x00 0x00 do not match expected byte values 0x14 0x92
Your root filesystem is located on /dev/hdb
Your boot partition is /dev/hdb
Mounting tivo drive...
mount: you must specifiy the filesystem type

Unable to mount your TiVo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image on the drive, and that it is properly connected to your PC.
exiting...

(my CDROM is on hda, and my destination hard drive is on hdb, and I specified that during the install)


----------



## JWThiers

Sizzler said:


> As part of Zippering my tivo I Was thinking about upgrading my wireless network To wireless N with a d-link dir 655 router as a bridge using a tivo approved adapter. Does anyone know if this will be a problem for me, thanks for your help.
> 
> Sizzler


You might want to make sure that the adapter you choose is on The compatible adapter list. This links to a link but it does eventually take you to a post that shows the adapters that zipper specifically supports.


----------



## rbautch

headcase said:


> Yeah, I also just ran 3.2 of Zipper, and it croaked when validating the install:
> 
> Device "/dev/hda" dpes not appear to be a TiVo drive!
> Signature bytes 0x00 0x00 do not match expected byte values 0x14 0x92
> Your root filesystem is located on /dev/hdb
> Your boot partition is /dev/hdb
> Mounting tivo drive...
> mount: you must specifiy the filesystem type
> 
> Unable to mount your TiVo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image on the drive, and that it is properly connected to your PC.
> exiting...
> 
> (my CDROM is on hda, and my destination hard drive is on hdb, and I specified that during the install)


Thanks for the feedback. I think I've pinpointed the error. Just need to test it, and I'll post the fixed version soon.


----------



## sk33t3r

I went back to version 2.8 and all is well now on all 3 of my dtivo's


----------



## eddyboy95

I am a noobie, and somewhat technically challenged...but...where can I go to get an idea of the benefits of zippering my Tivos? Lots of stuff here, but I'd like to know what you get from all this effort? Thanks in advance for any reference..Ed


----------



## ForrestB

What do you get if you Zipper? Multi-Room Vieweing (MRV) - watch any show from any networked Tivo on your LAN, remote Tivo access - program your shows over the internet, use 'other' software to view shows on any of your networked computers and do lots of other things like those desicribed here Enhancement script


----------



## TheMerk

headcase said:


> Yeah, I also just ran 3.2 of Zipper, and it croaked when validating the install:
> 
> Device "/dev/hda" dpes not appear to be a TiVo drive!
> Signature bytes 0x00 0x00 do not match expected byte values 0x14 0x92
> Your root filesystem is located on /dev/hdb
> Your boot partition is /dev/hdb
> Mounting tivo drive...
> mount: you must specifiy the filesystem type
> 
> Unable to mount your TiVo drive. Please confirm there is a valid image on the drive, and that it is properly connected to your PC.
> exiting...
> 
> (my CDROM is on hda, and my destination hard drive is on hdb, and I specified that during the install)


Same problem here too. cdrom is hdc and tivo drive is hdd.


----------



## Jimmmmbo!

rbautch said:


> This is a known issue with 6.3x software on HR10-250's. The problem happens when you try to create season passes with TWP, which doesn't work yet with 6.3x software. You can bypass the problem temporarily by pressing the play button instead of the select button. To fix it, delete the season pass that you entered with TWP. You may also have to do a clear and delete program data.


Thanks! My search skills lacked on this one. Sorry!


----------



## rbautch

rbautch said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I think I've pinpointed the error. Just need to test it, and I'll post the fixed version soon.


This issue has been fixed, and version 3.3 is now posted.


----------



## TheMerk

rbautch said:


> This issue has been fixed, and version 3.3 is now posted.


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## headcase

So 3.3 validates properly on the PC, but now there seems to be another bug with this version.

When running the script on the TiVo, it consistently hangs when trying to install the USB 2.0 drivers. I've confirmed this with another drive/TiVo using 3.3, so I know it's not unique to my setup. I'm able to complete the script, if I say no to installing the drivers.

For clarity, I'm running 3.3 on my HR10-250, with a clean Instantcake image of 6.3d


----------



## ttodd1

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5129791&&#post5129791


----------



## headcase

ttodd1 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5129791&&#post5129791


Thanks - that fixed the problem for installing USB 2.0 drivers.

One more problem, which I can't seem to find an answer to: When both of my HR10-250's do their scheduled weekly reboots, the next time I use either TiVo, the video output is scrambled until I cycle my resolution from 1080i to another setting.

Having to cycle the resolution every time is a pain, and the family thinks the boxes are "broken" (even though I know they aren't). Is there a workaround for this?

FYI - Each TiVo is connected to a TV via component.


----------



## JWThiers

headcase said:


> One more problem, which I can't seem to find an answer to: When both of my HR10-250's do their scheduled weekly reboots, the next time I use either TiVo, the video output is scrambled until I cycle my resolution from 1080i to another setting.
> 
> Having to cycle the resolution every time is a pain, and the family thinks the boxes are "broken" (even though I know they aren't). Is there a workaround for this?


On a related note, What is the reboot for? IIRC it had something to do with stability issues with TWP. If this is true does TWP2 address those issues and if so is the reboot still needed?


----------



## MisterEd

I just zippered a "new" HR10-250 I just picked up. On the initial "ZIPPER" it asked if I was going to use a wireless connection. I answered YES for that, NO for WEP and put in the SSID. After rebooting I got no linklight on the WUSB11 V2.6 so I hooked up with a serial cable and ran tweak.sh. Still no link light on the wireless but a wired USB adapter worked fine. It seems wireless wasn't installed. How do I add wireless "after the fact" or do I have to run the full ZIPPER again. Everything works fine wired but no wireless link (power is lit). I answered NO to the USB 2.0 in tweak.sh. 

I also uninstalled tweak and reinstalled to be sure of the lastest version which did download.


The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.201
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is off
NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS

Edit: I just had a thought. This HR10-250 has not been activated yet with D*. TV won't be in until Friday. Could this be a reson why wireless is not working? Wired adapter is working fine but I just want to make sure it's all covered. 

Edit Edit: I tested the wireless adapter on a pc and it works fine.


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> On a related note, What is the reboot for? IIRC it had something to do with stability issues with TWP. If this is true does TWP2 address those issues and if so is the reboot still needed?


Reboot is needed so fakecall takes effect.


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> I just zippered a "new" HR10-250 I just picked up. On the initial "ZIPPER" it asked if I was going to use a wireless connection. I answered YES for that, NO for WEP and put in the SSID. After rebooting I got no linklight on the WUSB11 V2.6 so I hooked up with a serial cable and ran tweak.sh. Still no link light on the wireless but a wired USB adapter worked fine. It seems wireless wasn't installed. How do I add wireless "after the fact" or do I have to run the full ZIPPER again. Everything works fine wired but no wireless link (power is lit). I answered NO to the USB 2.0 in tweak.sh.
> 
> I also uninstalled tweak and reinstalled to be sure of the lastest version which did download.
> 
> The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
> IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.201
> Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
> Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
> DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
> DHCP is off
> NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS
> 
> Edit: I just had a thought. This HR10-250 has not been activated yet with D*. TV won't be in until Friday. Could this be a reson why wireless is not working? Wired adapter is working fine but I just want to make sure it's all covered.
> 
> Edit Edit: I tested the wireless adapter on a pc and it works fine.


Run the /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl script, then attach the wireless adapter and reboot.


----------



## chrisb42

headcase said:


> One more problem, which I can't seem to find an answer to: When both of my HR10-250's do their scheduled weekly reboots, the next time I use either TiVo, the video output is scrambled until I cycle my resolution from 1080i to another setting.


I just upgraded to 6.3d last weekend and re-zippered with 3.2, and I'm seeing the same thing, garbled output on the TV until I switch resolutions after a reboot (at least that's what it looks like). It's connected via component as well. Anyone else seeing this? Any ideas?

-Christian


----------



## rbautch

I never experienced this. Trying using an unhacked image and reboot, then see if the same thing happens.


----------



## zerokooled

I'm still trying to zipper my philips 708. Anyone know why my zipper just hangs after it restore's the instantcake software image onto my HD?

Just say's 

this is a new 200gig drive. Works fine.


----------



## zerokooled

Has anyone created a video Tutorial yet? That would be a very cool thing.


----------



## headcase

rbautch said:


> I never experienced this. Trying using an unhacked image and reboot, then see if the same thing happens.


I can confirm that this never happened with my unhacked units, and yet both zippered units output scrambled video after reboots. Can't be more than a coincidence...


----------



## B Smooth

I have an interesting problem. I purchased a new hard drive for my HD Tivo. I have zippered before so I am feeling comfortable with my hardwre setup. I purchased the latest image. I can mount the cdrom and launch the zipper. It asks me if I want to install the image and I say yes. After it goes through the process(and confirms my usable diskspace) it tries to continue, but THEN I get the read-only filesystem message. I have tried mount -o remount,rw / and the command does not give me an error but when I relaunch the zipper (and bypass the image) i get the same message. the drive is hdc and because the image seems to load, I am not sure why I get the message. When I mount the cdrom I get a read-only message but I assume this is OK. The drive is setup as a slave.

I have tried searching but couldn't find anything specific to my issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SethC

Have one question before I tackle this, if I was to use a fresh instantcake image and zipper it. Would I need to go through guided setup and have a phone line attached so it can make a test call? 

I don't have a phone line in the house.


----------



## AWyant

zerokooled said:


> Has anyone created a video Tutorial yet? That would be a very cool thing.


I second that motion...that would be tremendously helpful to Tivo noobs like me.


----------



## zerokooled

I successfully zipper my phillips 708 with an instankcake image for a Samsung DSR-40 (or something like that). I wanted to save 20 bucks so I uhhh. downloaded a different one. I assumed the instantcake 6.2a that I got was for all series 2 directivo's. I was wrong. Everything worked i just didn't have any of my programming channels. The interface was really quick too. 

Kinda funny. I am now half way through correctly zippering my tivo. I can't wait. This has been alot of fun. Thanks to all that made this happen. You all know.


----------



## rbautch

zerokooled said:


> I'm still trying to zipper my philips 708. Anyone know why my zipper just hangs after it restore's the instantcake software image onto my HD?
> 
> Just say's
> 
> this is a new 200gig drive. Works fine.


Just reboot your PC and re-run the zipper, but this time say "no" when it asks you if you want to install the image.


----------



## SethC

Anyone....Please 



SethC said:


> Have one question before I tackle this, if I was to use a fresh instantcake image and zipper it. Would I need to go through guided setup and have a phone line attached so it can make a test call?
> 
> I don't have a phone line in the house.


----------



## Da Goon

Zipper installs fakecall which will bypass the phone requirement.


----------



## zerokooled

rbautch said:


> Just reboot your PC and re-run the zipper, but this time say "no" when it asks you if you want to install the image.


Thanks. It worked.
About this fakecall thing. I remember seeing something about it during the final part of the zipper. I try to go in and make the call but it never works. Failes on dial tone. Do I need to change the phone settings? or it there a script called fakecall that I have to run in order for my programming to come back.

Im sure this answer is listed multiple times in this thread but for some reason when I search just the thread it never works right.

Thanks again.


----------



## MisterEd

That actually made it work ... but this is what is happening now: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=352667



rbautch said:


> Run the /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl script, then attach the wireless adapter and reboot.


----------



## SethC

I have 2 HR10's the one I bought had 6.3c, if I use that image on my other one which doesn't match the first 3 of the SN# and hack will it work? Will I have to do a clear and delete on it first before I hack it?

Thanks



Da Goon said:


> Zipper installs fakecall which will bypass the phone requirement.


----------



## indi

I have a "half-hacked" DTivo (Phillips DS708) that I worked on over a year ago. Upgraded hard drive, had to repair some smoked diode on the box...got the Tivo working again, but never got it networked...wired or wireless...my router never saw the Tivo and IP scanners couldn't find it. I was hunting down the spare parts I have scattered around to make a serial cable to try running scripts directly...then life got in the way and I got distracted by other things. The DTivo is working just fine (just get nagged every day for making a call) and now has huge list of programs on it I don't want to loose....but I DO want to get it networked for all the other fun stuff. 

I imagine a LOT of the stuff is outdated and have downloaded the new version of the zipper.

I hunted through many forums for hours yesterday without a clear answer:

Is it best to pull the drive and install the new zipper...maybe resolving the networking problem? Will this mess up the recorded content in any way?

OR

Is it best to finish the previous install with a serial cable (I'd still have to make) then FTP in all the new stuff?

Anyone in the Phoenix, AZ area who'd like to be "geek-buddies"? I'm the guy most of my friends call on for this type of stuff (computer repair, software solutions, home automation, etc.) but I've become so busy with things that's its been getting difficult to keep up with new interests like Tivo hacking, home media, etc...and all my geek buds are out of town. Sometimes, just sitting around and chatting about things, tearing things apart and "smoke-testing" some ideas solves long-time annoyances and stimulates wonderful new solutions.


----------



## dkdevin

Does anybody have a thought on this? I Zippered my DSR7000 a few weeks ago and also put on mfs_ftp. My wife has complained recently that when she is deleting a show, the list goes blank or the Tivo freezes and she has to unplug it to reboot it and then it works. 

I have a DSR7000 with 6.2a, Zippered, 120GB, networked. I have it set to reboot every three days or something like that.

Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## wkhays

I just zippered my DirecTivo (DSR7000) and got it running again on a new hard drive (upgraded 40GP to 200GB, yea).

But now I cannot telnet in ... I get the "Could not open connection to the host..."

The first time, I used 192.168.1.101. Then I re-ran the boot CD and changed to a different IP address @ 192.168.1.201 ... Same problem.

I'm using a Bekin F5D5050 USB / eNet converter.

Turned firewall off, but that shouldn't be an issue.

I can ping my router 192.168.1.1

The light on my router does light up with I plug in the Tivo.

I canNOT successfully ping the TiVO @ 192.168.1.201.

I use a DSL modem. My router is in PPPoE mode. Should it be in bridge mode? I don't know much about this ... I just know that there are two ways to set up the router.

DHCP is enabled ... But I don't know how to diable it (frankly, I'm not sure what it is). I am using XP-Pro

Hmmm... What else? Oh, something has been bugging me. In the ZIPPER instructions, it says "If you are running 6.2a software, replace the superpatch with the updated version here" ... So I DELETED the Superpatch-67All-NutCase-1.2.tcl file and ADDED the Superpatch-6.2a.tcl file ... Is this what I was supposed to do? I didn't make any coding changes.

I can't wait to get this done, so any help will be very much appreciated!

-K


----------



## Rick-s

dkdevin said:


> Does anybody have a thought on this? My wife has complained recently that when she is deleting a show, the list goes blank or the Tivo freezes and she has to unplug it to reboot it and then it works.
> 
> Thank you!


I had the same or similar problem with my Samsung 704. When an item was deleted from the list, the tivo would show an empty list.  I would exit the list and a few minutes later when I would go back everything was back (except of course the deleted program). If I deleted another program, the same thing would happen. Just for giggles one time, I just let the blank now playing list be and after what seemed like 1 - 2 minutes, the list came back.  It seems the Tivo was just taking a very long time to rebuild the list after a program was deleted. I had about 2 screens of programming including several programs in folders. I recently moved a lot of the programs off the Tivo and have deleted down to a little less than one screen worth and everything responds quickly as you would expect.

I don't remember this problem prior to 6.2a.

Has anyone else had this issue? Is it known? Just curious.

Rick


----------



## JWThiers

Rick-s said:


> I had the same or similar problem with my Samsung 704. When an item was deleted from the list, the tivo would show an empty list.  I would exit the list and a few minutes later when I would go back everything was back (except of course the deleted program). If I deleted another program, the same thing would happen. Just for giggles one time, I just let the blank now playing list be and after what seemed like 1 - 2 minutes, the list came back.  It seems the Tivo was just taking a very long time to rebuild the list after a program was deleted. I had about 2 screens of programming including several programs in folders. I recently moved a lot of the programs off the Tivo and have deleted down to a little less than one screen worth and everything responds quickly as you would expect.
> 
> I don't remember this problem prior to 6.2a.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? Is it known? Just curious.
> 
> Rick


You and dkdevin should check the wiki here.


----------



## ttodd1

The wiki is your friend:

http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwik...g#Blank_entries_in_the_.22Now_Playing_List.22


----------



## JWThiers

wkhays said:


> I just zippered my DirecTivo (DSR7000) and got it running again on a new hard drive (upgraded 40GP to 200GB, yea).
> 
> But now I cannot telnet in ... I get the "Could not open connection to the host..."
> 
> The first time, I used 192.168.1.101. Then I re-ran the boot CD and changed to a different IP address @ 192.168.1.201 ... Same problem.
> 
> I'm using a Bekin F5D5050 USB / eNet converter.
> 
> Turned firewall off, but that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I can ping my router 192.168.1.1
> 
> The light on my router does light up with I plug in the Tivo.
> 
> I canNOT successfully ping the TiVO @ 192.168.1.201.
> 
> I use a DSL modem. My router is in PPPoE mode. Should it be in bridge mode? I don't know much about this ... I just know that there are two ways to set up the router.
> 
> DHCP is enabled ... But I don't know how to diable it (frankly, I'm not sure what it is). I am using XP-Pro
> 
> Hmmm... What else? Oh, something has been bugging me. In the ZIPPER instructions, it says "If you are running 6.2a software, replace the superpatch with the updated version here" ... So I DELETED the Superpatch-67All-NutCase-1.2.tcl file and ADDED the Superpatch-6.2a.tcl file ... Is this what I was supposed to do? I didn't make any coding changes.
> 
> I can't wait to get this done, so any help will be very much appreciated!
> 
> -K


And if you don't know what DHCP is why did you enable it?  
SIGH

DHCP is Dynamic Host Control Protocol, it automatically assigns you an IP address. If it really is getting an IP assigned by DHCP go to your router and look for a page that says something like Client List or DHCP Client list. One of the IP's used is your TIVO. If you still can't get the IP address you need to use something like Angry IP scanner or use a serial cable to find the IP address. Check the wiki (see my sig) Troubleshooting page.

And yes you did the right thing with superpatch and 6.2a


----------



## wkhays

Thanks, JW ... But just to be clear: I said that DHCP was enabled. I did not say that I enabled it - I didn't!

I appreciate your lead on the DHCP and your Wiki post looks helpful ... I will look into the DHCP settings and read your Wiki. 

The two PC's on the network use dynamic IP addresses. Is it possible to have a mix of static and dynamic IP addresses? From what I have read, the answer is "no" ... And the DHCP on my PC may have changed the IP address of the DTivo ... Right?

And I'm glad to hear that I did the SuperPatch correctly ... Whew!

Thanks again!

-Keith


----------



## ttodd1

wkhays said:


> Is it possible to have a mix of static and dynamic IP addresses? From what I have read, the answer is "no" ... -Keith


Yes you can have both just make sure the static addresses are outside your DHCP range. I do this and it works fine.

DHCP is being ran on your router not your pc (although this is possible, but since you said you didn't set it up...). You need to get into your router's setup page a see what the range is. Since it seems that your devices are all going to be using static IPs then I would suggest turning it off.


----------



## JWThiers

wkhays said:


> Thanks, JW ... But just to be clear: I said that DHCP was enabled. I did not say that I enabled it - I didn't!
> 
> I appreciate your lead on the DHCP and your Wiki post looks helpful ... I will look into the DHCP settings and read your Wiki.
> 
> The two PC's on the network use dynamic IP addresses. Is it possible to have a mix of static and dynamic IP addresses? From what I have read, the answer is "no" ... And the DHCP on my PC may have changed the IP address of the DTivo ... Right?
> 
> And I'm glad to hear that I did the SuperPatch correctly ... Whew!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> -Keith


The wiki is not mine, rbautch and Gunnyman started it but everyone is free to add to it. It save a bit of time for some of the more common questions. But thanks for the praise anyway. 

Yes you can have mixed DHCP / Static IP addresses on your home network.

On your router there should be a setting that sets the range of IP's that use DHCP. The terminology used varies from router to router. Just be sure that the addresses that you want to assign statically is not in the range used by DHCP. If DHCP uses .2 - .99 then the first static address is .100.

Just to confuse the issue, IF you are lucky enough to have a router that supports it, SOME routers have a function called either "Static DHCP" or "DHCP Reservations" that will let you make sure that the router assigns the same DHCP IP to specific devices every time the device requests an IP. This is NOT the same thing as a lease time that never expires and if your router does NOT have this specific feature I would NOT recommend DHCP for any hacked DTivo. If you are unsure if your router supports it somewhere on the DHCP server page or DHCP Clientspage of your router if there is a section that says reservations or static DHCP (or something like that) and asks for a MAC address and IP address you probably have that feature and would recommend DHCP only in that instance.


----------



## JWThiers

ttodd1 said:


> Yes you can have both just make sure the static addresses are outside your DHCP range. I do this and it works fine.
> 
> DHCP is being ran on your router not your pc (although this is possible, but since you said you didn't set it up...). You need to get into your router's setup page a see what the range is. Since it seems that your devices are all going to be using static IPs then I would suggest turning it off.


I would not turn off DHCP on the router just to take care of a DTivo. You can change what the DHCP range is just make sure that anything that you sure for static for is outside that range. In most of your networking needs DHCP makes your life very easy, its just in some specific instances when static is the best answer. The right tool for the job. A hacked Dtivo's just happens to be an instance where knowing what he IP is and not having it change is important.


----------



## wkhays

Great feedback JW and Todd ... Thanks! I was frustrated last night, but now I have some new things to learn and look into.

One more functional question ... How does PPV work with a hacked DTivo? As I understand it, the program guide comes in through the satellite signal for DirecTV units and the purpose of the phone call is to deal with PPV. Will PPV still work through my TV? In order for billing to work (I have no explicit desire to steal shows) will I need to order them through the website? Or did I somehow disable my ability to access PPV programming with this hack?

Thanks!


----------



## JWThiers

Honestly I don't use PPV often, but I have seen it written in this thread that it is a mixed bag (some can some can't) when ordering from the remote. Most people here order from the web, It has an addded benifit that the PPV is available on all of your DTivo's.


----------



## Lord Vader

Indeed, JW. When one's phone is disconnected, after a period of time the ability to order via remote is disabled. One must order PPV via DirecTV's web site, which is actually more beneficial, because then that PPV movie is viewable on ALL receivers on the account--something to consider if you're like some folks around here who have family members in other locations on their account. (Disclaimer: not me--just referencing what I've read.  )


----------



## dkdevin

JWThiers said:


> You and dkdevin should check the wiki here.


Thank you! I checked the Wiki. The only item I have in my /etc directory is resolv.conf with the two lines:

search localdomain
nameserver 4.2.2.2

I don't have a hosts or nsswitch.conf file. Am I missing something in my setup? Do I need to add something manually? I currently only have one Tivo on my network, but I'm getting ready to update a second tivo, so I will have two Tivos on my network in the near future.

-Dave
DSR7000 120GB 6.2a Zippered
SD-DVR40 40GB 6.2 about to be Zippered


----------



## dkdevin

I have another question before I zipper my SD-DVR40. I purchased the $5 boot CD for my DSR7000. I see that they all have different numbers on the PTVnet site. If I'm not using instantcake or installing the actual OS, can I use the same boot CD with the zipper that I made for the DSR7000? Or do I need to get the $5 boot CD for the SD-DVR40?

Thanks!


----------



## ttodd1

JWThiers said:


> I would not turn off DHCP on the router just to take care of a DTivo. You can change what the DHCP range is just make sure that anything that you sure for static for is outside that range. In most of your networking needs DHCP makes your life very easy, its just in some specific instances when static is the best answer. The right tool for the job. A hacked Dtivo's just happens to be an instance where knowing what he IP is and not having it change is important.


I know all that, but I thought I saw that the OP said that his PCs were also static. In that case if EVERYTHING is using static IPs then there really isn't a reason to leave the DCHP "server" running........


----------



## wkhays

Todd / JW / Vader ... You rock!

I found the setup screen and the DHCP IP Pool ran from .2 through .254 (The router itself takes up .1). So I changed the range to .99 and as soon as American Idol finishes recording, I'll reboot the Tivo and should on to the next step!

I was already well aware of static / dynamic IP's but didn't realize that DHCP was the keeper of the dynamic addresses. I'm off now to learn what a DNS server is. I may need to know that one day, too!

Thanks again!

-Keith


----------



## captain_video

I just Zippered a friend's DSR704 after letting it upgrade naturally to 6.2a via a daily call. I created a new Zipper disc using the latest files and the 6.2a superpatch. Everything seemed to go fine initially but after a while it appeared that my networking functions no longer worked (i.e., no telnet, ftp, or TWP connections). I ran the tweak_uninstall.sh script and then re-zippered the DTivo but my networking functions always seemed to disappear after a while.

I then started to notice that it was taking forever for the DTivo to boot after getting to the sat data download screen, sometimes as long as 30 minutes or more before I got to live TV. I ran the tweak_uninstall sript again but this time I deleted all of the directories, restored the original tivoapp file, and reset as many things back to their default conditions that I could find and deleted any installation files and folders that I was aware of.

The DTivo seemed to boot fine after that but when I reran the Zipper installation I was back to the same old slow boot, and I hadn't even run the enhancements part of the program yet. I'm guessing that there's a lot of crap still left on the DTivo from the previous attempts at installing the scripts that is causing the extremely slow boot times.

Any thoughts about what can be done over and above what I've already tried to get this turkey to boot normally while retaining the hacks? I'd hate to give it back to my friend in this state and deleting the hacks will not make him happy.


----------



## rbautch

captain_video said:


> I just Zippered a friend's DSR704 after letting it upgrade naturally to 6.2a via a daily call. I created a new Zipper disc using the latest files and the 6.2a superpatch. Everything seemed to go fine initially but after a while it appeared that my networking functions no longer worked (i.e., no telnet, ftp, or TWP connections). I ran the tweak_uninstall.sh script and then re-zippered the DTivo but my networking functions always seemed to disappear after a while.
> 
> I then started to notice that it was taking forever for the DTivo to boot after getting to the sat data download screen, sometimes as long as 30 minutes or more before I got to live TV. I ran the tweak_uninstall sript again but this time I deleted all of the directories, restored the original tivoapp file, and reset as many things back to their default conditions that I could find and deleted any installation files and folders that I was aware of.
> 
> The DTivo seemed to boot fine after that but when I reran the Zipper installation I was back to the same old slow boot, and I hadn't even run the enhancements part of the program yet. I'm guessing that there's a lot of crap still left on the DTivo from the previous attempts at installing the scripts that is causing the extremely slow boot times.
> 
> Any thoughts about what can be done over and above what I've already tried to get this turkey to boot normally while retaining the hacks? I'd hate to give it back to my friend in this state and deleting the hacks will not make him happy.


Other than the author file, the only other files the Zipper puts on your Tivo are contained in the /hacks and /busybox directories. The enhancement script puts files in the /enhancements directory, but those get deleted when run the uninstall script. It's a fairly clean installation, and I can't think of anything that would slow down the boot process. You might try checking the serial console log to see where it's bogging down.


----------



## rbautch

dkdevin said:


> I have another question before I zipper my SD-DVR40. I purchased the $5 boot CD for my DSR7000. I see that they all have different numbers on the PTVnet site. If I'm not using instantcake or installing the actual OS, can I use the same boot CD with the zipper that I made for the DSR7000? Or do I need to get the $5 boot CD for the SD-DVR40?
> 
> Thanks!


You can use the same boot CD.


----------



## Da Goon

captain_video said:


> I just Zippered a friend's DSR704...


Captain Video using the Zipper??
(sorry I couldn't resist  )


----------



## wkhays

Todd / JW / Vader-

Bad news ... I still can't see my Tivo at 192.168.1.201

AngryIP doesn't see any new active addresses in the 192.168.1.x range when DTivo is plugged in vs. when it is not.

I restarted the DTivo with the eNet plugged in, so I hoped that it would authenticate properly. Should there be a need to re-image the drive just because it tried to log in within the IP Pool range of the DHCP? I can't imagine the router making changes to the configuration files ...

There is a setting on my router that asks me "Gateway acts as DHCP Server (Y/N)" ... Right now, that is set to "Y".

If the network cable is unplugged from the Tivo and then re-attached, does the DTivo need to be re-booted to re-establish the connection?

TIA,
Keith


----------



## JWThiers

wkhays said:


> Todd / JW / Vader-
> 
> Bad news ... I still can't see my Tivo at 192.168.1.201
> 
> AngryIP doesn't see any new active addresses in the 192.168.1.x range when DTivo is plugged in vs. when it is not.
> 
> I restarted the DTivo with the eNet plugged in, so I hoped that it would authenticate properly. Should there be a need to re-image the drive just because it tried to log in within the IP Pool range of the DHCP? I can't imagine the router making changes to the configuration files ...
> 
> There is a setting on my router that asks me "Gateway acts as DHCP Server (Y/N)" ... Right now, that is set to "Y".
> 
> If the network cable is unplugged from the Tivo and then re-attached, does the DTivo need to be re-booted to re-establish the connection?
> 
> TIA,
> Keith


No need to re image yet. 
Do you happen to have a serial cable? If you can get bash via serial it is real helpful. or you could also pull the drive and use a boot cd to gain access to system files. Check the wiki starting here and also here. 
Are there any lights on the ethernet adapter? see here. That should give you something to try.


----------



## headcase

headcase said:


> Thanks - that fixed the problem for installing USB 2.0 drivers.
> 
> One more problem, which I can't seem to find an answer to: When both of my HR10-250's do their scheduled weekly reboots, the next time I use either TiVo, the video output is scrambled until I cycle my resolution from 1080i to another setting.
> 
> Having to cycle the resolution every time is a pain, and the family thinks the boxes are "broken" (even though I know they aren't). Is there a workaround for this?
> 
> FYI - Each TiVo is connected to a TV via component.


Bump.

I can't believe that no one else is experiencing this problem...


----------



## captain_video

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by captain_video
> I just Zippered a friend's DSR704...
> 
> Captain Video using the Zipper??
> (sorry I couldn't resist )


I know, seems a bit ironic, doesn't it? I use it as a tool of convenience since I already know how the hacks are installed manually. Been there, done that more times than I can count. Even an old fart like me deserves to use the short method once in a while.  Unfortunately, the shortcut ended up being the long way round in this case. 



> Other than the author file, the only other files the Zipper puts on your Tivo are contained in the /hacks and /busybox directories. The enhancement script puts files in the /enhancements directory, but those get deleted when run the uninstall script. It's a fairly clean installation, and I can't think of anything that would slow down the boot process. You might try checking the serial console log to see where it's bogging down.


That's pretty much what I figured but I thought I'd check here to see if anyone else had run into the same problem. I just remembered one thing I did that might be causing my problem but I can't be absolutely sure. Since I was having problems getting the network settings to stick I ran lgkahn's netconfig.tcl script (not to be confused with the network.tcl script included with the Zipper files) manually and designated my router's IP as the DNS address. I just noticed that the Zipper/enhancements script sets this as 4.2.2.2 (or something similar). I'm wondering if this could be causing a conflict with one address setting in mfs and the other in the configuration file. I would tend to think that whatever is set up in mfs would take priority but I don't know for sure.


----------



## JWThiers

headcase said:


> Bump.
> 
> I can't believe that no one else is experiencing this problem...


You gave a reply to this that it didn't happen on your unhacked HR10's. Just to clarify that it would NOT happen if you did a reboot not just put them in standby.


----------



## wkhays

JWThiers said:


> No need to re image yet.
> Do you happen to have a serial cable? If you can get bash via serial it is real helpful. or you could also pull the drive and use a boot cd to gain access to system files. Check the wiki starting here and also here.
> Are there any lights on the ethernet adapter? see here. That should give you something to try.


Thanks ... I just ordered a serial cable and will hopefully be able to make some more progress this weekend. Thanks goodness DTivo gets the program guide from satellite instead of having to have this all worked out!


----------



## JWThiers

wkhays said:


> Thanks ... I just ordered a serial cable and will hopefully be able to make some more progress this weekend. Thanks goodness DTivo gets the program guide from satellite instead of having to have this all worked out!


Can't tell you the number of times I pulled the drive and started from scratch before I got a serial cable. They really are a life saver.

Of course If you are in a rush and the recorded content doesn't matter starting from a fresh image isn't that much of a pain once you open the boxes.


----------



## bnm81002

when I zippered one of my Philips unit(version 2.x before version 3.3) after I installed the enhancement scripts and updated TivoWebPlus to 2.0(070518) I see the "Net Config" tab but when I zippered my other Philips unit using version 3.3 and installed TWP and updated to the same 070518 version of TWP, I don't have the same "Net Config" tab, what can the problem be? thanks


----------



## rbautch

captain_video said:


> I know, seems a bit ironic, doesn't it? I use it as a tool of convenience since I already know how the hacks are installed manually. Been there, done that more times than I can count. Even an old fart like me deserves to use the short method once in a while.  Unfortunately, the shortcut ended up being the long way round in this case.
> 
> That's pretty much what I figured but I thought I'd check here to see if anyone else had run into the same problem. I just remembered one thing I did that might be causing my problem but I can't be absolutely sure. Since I was having problems getting the network settings to stick I ran lgkahn's netconfig.tcl script (not to be confused with the network.tcl script included with the Zipper files) manually and designated my router's IP as the DNS address. I just noticed that the Zipper/enhancements script sets this as 4.2.2.2 (or something similar). I'm wondering if this could be causing a conflict with one address setting in mfs and the other in the configuration file. I would tend to think that whatever is set up in mfs would take priority but I don't know for sure.


What configuration file? Both network.tcl and netconfig.tcl set IP params in MFS, so I don't think that would cause a conflict. Fyi, when the Zipper runs, it appends a line to your author file that runs the network.tcl script the first time you boot.


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> when I zippered one of my Philips unit(version 2.x before version 3.3) after I installed the enhancement scripts and updated TivoWebPlus to 2.0(070518) I see the "Net Config" tab but when I zippered my other Philips unit using version 3.3 and installed TWP and updated to the same 070518 version of TWP, I don't have the same "Net Config" tab, what can the problem be? thanks


Net config is not included in the latest TWP release.


----------



## captain_video

> What configuration file? Both network.tcl and netconfig.tcl set IP params in MFS, so I don't think that would cause a conflict. Fyi, when the Zipper runs, it appends a line to your author file that runs the network.tcl script the first time you boot.


Yeah, I know it sets the network parameters and then sets a flag so the program knows it doesn't have to run the network setup following the initial reboot. I actually read through most of the scripts to see what's going on. My Linux is really sparse but I can usually muddle through a tcl script and figure out the processes being addressed. I usually comment out the steps in the rc.sysinit.author file regarding the network setup once it's occurred since it's no longer needed.

I don't recall the name of the file right off-hand but it was something that turned up when I ran into the blank Now Playing list issue and ran a search to refresh my memory as to what we used to do to fix it (I think it was in the /etc directory IIRC). I noticed that the file only had two lines of entries in the file with the 4.2.2.2 address set up for DNS. That's what made me think there might be a conflict since everything else is supposed to be configured in mfs. I believe the network.tcl script sets up the DNS server as 4.2.2.2 by default whereas the netconfig.tcl script has you enter an address manually. I used the IP address of my router for this which made me believe there might be a conflict with the two different addresses. I suppose I could simply rerun the netconfig.tcl script and specify 4.2.2.2 as the DNS server and see what happens.

There's no rhyme or reason why the DTivo is taking so long to acquire the sat data based on what's installed with the Zipper script. The drives have a lot of recordings but they're nowhere near full, at least not to the point where they would cause the DTivo to slow to a complete crawl. The crazy part is that when I delete all of the installation files for the Zipper and the enhancements the sucker runs fine.

I plan on deleting everything again and starting over from scratch, only this time I'm going to install everything manually and do a reboot after I install each hack to see if I can pinpoint the script that's making the DTivo go whacky.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Net config is not included in the latest TWP release.


both my Philips units are running TWP version 2.0(070518), while 1 has Net Config and the other doesn't, so how can that be then? thanks


----------



## cr33p

bnm81002 said:


> both my Philips units are running TWP version 2.0(070518), while 1 has Net Config and the other doesn't, so how can that be then? thanks


Had the same problem, one box was an upgraded twp version and the other a full version from the latest zipper. Copy the netconfig.itcl file i think it is called from the modules dir on the box that has it to the other one and it should work fine. Dont forget to restart twp on the box that you copied it over too. Otherwise you could grab the file from the "other site" i cant remember exactly what thread has it though.


----------



## bnm81002

cr33p said:


> Had the same problem, one box was an upgraded twp version and the other a full version from the latest zipper. Copy the netconfig.itcl file i think it is called from the modules dir on the box that has it to the other one and it should work fine. Dont forget to restart twp on the box that you copied it over too. Otherwise you could grab the file from the "other site" i cant remember exactly what thread has it though.


much appreciation to you, it worked as you suggested, just wondering why 1 had it and the other didn't, especially since both units have the latest version of TWP too(2.0-070518), very strange, thanks once again


----------



## JWThiers

bnm81002 said:


> much appreciation to you, it worked as you suggested, just wondering why 1 had it and the other didn't, especially since both units have the latest version of TWP too(2.0-070518), very strange, thanks once again


I'm not sure but I think it has to do with the path you took to get the you current config. What versions of zipper you used originally to zipper, if you used the upgrade module in TWP (ever) to upgrade. Its the only thing that would make sense, But thats just a guess.


----------



## captain_video

The netconfig.tcl file was replaced by the network.tcl file in later versions of the Zipper. They both do the same thing but you only need to input the IP address of your router and the Tivo when setting it up using the network.tcl script. The rest of the settings are input automatically since they're defaults anyway.


----------



## leeclarke

I have an HR10-250, and am going to put a new drive in it. I know how to take computers apart. I saw in some docs that if you have an image file of the original Tivo drive, you can use that with Zipper to preserve programs and season passes. I need to know:
1) how to get the image file to my hard drive
2) how to insert that in the zippering process.
Thanks very much.


----------



## cr33p

leeclarke said:


> I have an HR10-250, and am going to put a new drive in it. I know how to take computers apart. I saw in some docs that if you have an image file of the original Tivo drive, you can use that with Zipper to preserve programs and season passes. I need to know:
> 1) how to get the image file to my hard drive
> 2) how to insert that in the zippering process.
> Thanks very much.


You need to go check out hinsdales guide to upgrading your hd in your tivo go read up at http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/
You could either back up your image from the source hard drive to your windows pc hard drive then use it to copy to your new destination tivo drive. Or you could aquire a new clean image from Dvrupgrade.com, put that image on your zipper install cd and load it to your new destination hard drive. If you have to preserve recordings you can also read up how to in that guide.

Keep reading and Good luck.


----------



## MisterEd

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html



leeclarke said:


> I have an HR10-250, and am going to put a new drive in it. I know how to take computers apart. I saw in some docs that if you have an image file of the original Tivo drive, you can use that with Zipper to preserve programs and season passes. I need to know:
> 1) how to get the image file to my hard drive
> 2) how to insert that in the zippering process.
> Thanks very much.


----------



## wkhays

OK ... So I got my bash prompt !!!

But none of the commands seem to work and I don't have a \hacks directory.

I don't know LINUX command lines very well, but am very fluent in DOS ...

Here's a dump of a few commands ... Why doesn't LS work?

bash-2.02# cd/hacks
bash: cd/hacks: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# ls
bash: ls: command not found
bash-2.02#

THANKS IN ADVANCE ... I'M GETTING CLOSER!!

-Keith


----------



## PJO1966

You need a space between cd and /hacks


----------



## wkhays

PJO1966 said:


> You need a space between cd and /hacks


I tried that, too ... Same error:

bash-2.02# cd \hacks
bash: cd: hacks: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# ls
bash: ls: command not found

Why doesn't ls work?

THANKS .... !!!


----------



## cr33p

wkhays said:


> I tried that, too ... Same error:
> 
> bash-2.02# cd \hacks
> bash: cd: hacks: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# ls
> bash: ls: command not found
> 
> Why doesn't ls work?
> 
> THANKS .... !!!


its cd /hacks not cd \hacks
and as far as why ls is working im not sure.


----------



## wkhays

Success !!!

Thanks for everyone's help! The third time (of re-doing my drive) was the charm. 

I can now run the TivoWebPlus application, so it seems that I have completed my goal.

I did have two spurious reboots while clicking through the screens using IE7 mapped directly to by TiVo, but when using gotmydvr.com, everything seems to work perfectly!

Thanks again ...

-K


----------



## wkhays

I zippered my DSR7000 with a 200 GB drive (I previously had a 40 GB drive).

When I go into the "information" page on TivoWebPlus, however, it appears that I only have 40 GB. And on the "information" page on the Tivo itself, it says that may capacity is "variable - up to 29 hours".

Did I miss a step required to enable a larger drive? Perhaps the isocake image I used was only for 40GB and the rest of my drive is not formatted?

TIA ...

-Keith


----------



## dm999

gworkman said:


> Trying to re-zipper an HR10-250 on 6.3c. It's hanging when I answer Y to install USB 2.0 drivers. I ran un-install, tweaked without USB 2.0, rebooted, un-installed then tried again, but it still hangs. I allowed it to sit on that option for 5 minutes.


I saw the same thing. Looks like the script is waiting for some user input. I ran "ps" and saw the mv cmd running, then hit enter and reran "ps" and it had moved to the next mv cmd. I ended up leaving mine alone for close to 30 mins, but after hitting the enter key a couple of times the script continued on.


----------



## ttodd1

This has been covered before in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...1&&#post5129791


----------



## ttodd1

wkhays said:


> I zippered my DSR7000 with a 200 GB drive (I previously had a 40 GB drive).
> 
> When I go into the "information" page on TivoWebPlus, however, it appears that I only have 40 GB. And on the "information" page on the Tivo itself, it says that may capacity is "variable - up to 29 hours".
> 
> Did I miss a step required to enable a larger drive? Perhaps the isocake image I used was only for 40GB and the rest of my drive is not formatted?
> 
> TIA ...
> 
> -Keith


It sounds like you did not expand it.


----------



## rbautch

dm999 said:


> I saw the same thing. Looks like the script is waiting for some user input. I ran "ps" and saw the mv cmd running, then hit enter and reran "ps" and it had moved to the next mv cmd. I ended up leaving mine alone for close to 30 mins, but after hitting the enter key a couple of times the script continued on.


Hmm. I ran the script just now, but couldn't duplicate the issue. Here are the lines from the script that comprise the usb driver install:


Code:


function install_usb { 
	echo "1" > /enhancements/usb20_flag
  echo "Backing up old driver(s) to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers..."
  mkdir -p /lib/modules/backups-orig
  if cp /enhancements/drivers/drivers$kernel.tgz /lib/modules; then
  	mv /lib/modules/pegasus.o /lib/modules/backups-orig 2>/dev/null
  	mv /lib/modules/usbcore.o /lib/modules/backups-orig 2>/dev/null
  	mv /lib/modules/usb-ohci.o /lib/modules/backups-orig 2>/dev/null
  	mv /lib/modules/usbnet.o /lib/modules/backups-orig 2>/dev/null
  	if [ -e /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o ] || [ -e /platform/lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o ]; then
  		mv /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o /lib/modules/backups-orig 2>/dev/null
  		ehci=yes
  	fi
		tar -zxvf /lib/modules/drivers$kernel.tgz -C /lib/modules 1>/dev/null
		sleep 4
		if [ "$ehci" != "yes" ]; then
			rm /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
		fi
		if [ -f /lib/modules/ax8817x.o ]; then
			mv /lib/modules/ax8817x.o /lib/modules/backups-orig 2>/dev/null
			ln -s /lib/modules/usbnet.o /lib/modules/ax8817x.o &>/dev/null
		fi
	else
		echo "Couldn't find usb 2.0 drivers. Skipping installation..."
	fi
}

You might try running each line one by one to see if you can narrow down the issue.


----------



## wkhays

ttodd1 said:


> It sounds like you did not expand it.


Well ... I've searched around a bit and don't see instructions on how to expand the drive. I followed these instructions step-by-step:

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

Any help you can provide will be appreciated!


----------



## bnm81002

wkhays said:


> Well ... I've searched around a bit and don't see instructions on how to expand the drive. I followed these instructions step-by-step:
> 
> http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
> 
> Any help you can provide will be appreciated!


here you go, just expand the drive first then apply the zipper to it after you expanded it, just follow the instructions in the upgrade guide, good luck,
http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## dm999

Hi all, 

I just Zipper'ed my 2 HR10-250's using Zipper v3.3. One HR10 I've had for about a year, and just upgraded to a 750GB drive (TIVO1), and the other one I just got off eBay (TIVO2). Both are running v6.3d of the Tivo software.

On TIVO1, I backed up my SPs, but noticed that the backup dir was empty. I ran "sh backup_run.sh" from the TivoWebPlus dir, and I get this:

TIVO1-TiVo# sh backup_run.sh
The backup will be written to /seasonpass_backups/backup
couldn't read file "modules/index.itcl": no such file or directory
while executing
"source "modules/index.itcl""
(file "backup_write_static.tcl" line 80)
mv: /seasonpass_backups/backup: No such file or directory

I checked the /TivoWebPlus/modules, and the indicated file is indeed not there. Any idea where I can get it, or is there something else I should do to get the backup to work.

Unfortunately, it's been about 5 yrs since I've played with Linix. It's coming back, but slowly


----------



## dm999

Best I could figure was that the symlinks in the backup-originals directory were causing some issues, since when you told others to delete that folder it worked for them. Me, I uninstalled zipper then rebooted. Lost my network connection (Linksys USB200Mv2), so I just put the drive back in my PC and rezippered it. All sees to be fine now.


----------



## dm999

This probably isn't the right place for this question, but I wasn't sure where else to put it.

I just zippered 2 HR10-250's. The primary reason I did it was for MVR and caller-id. The caller id seems to be working just fine, but I've searched this site for a while, and can't find any steps listed to activate MRV. I don't see any entry at the bottom of the NPL for the other tivo. After zippering them, I wen't through TWP and set the MRV names for each tivo. "speed" from each gives me

TIVO1-TiVo# speed
TCP STREAM TEST to 10.232.1.232
Recv Send Send Utilization Service Demand
Socket Socket Message Elapsed Send Recv Send Recv
Size Size Size Time Throughput local remote local remote
bytes bytes bytes secs. 10^6bits/s % S % S us/KB us/KB

131070 131070 131070 10.10 6.45 78.22 99.40 994.126 1263.345

TIVO2-TiVo# speed
TCP STREAM TEST to 10.232.1.231
Recv Send Send Utilization Service Demand
Socket Socket Message Elapsed Send Recv Send Recv
Size Size Size Time Throughput local remote local remote
bytes bytes bytes secs. 10^6bits/s % S % S us/KB us/KB

131070 131070 131070 10.10 5.49 99.80 77.01 1489.354 1149.16

Also, am I reading these numbers correctly...I'm only getting 5-6 Mbs? The switch is a 10/100, and according to the lights, they should both be connecting at 100Mbs. Any way to figure out why it's running so slow?

Thanks in advance, and your guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## noid370

Can anybody tell me or point me in the right direction that will explain to me whats the difference between 6.3c and 6.3d? 

Also is there anyway to find out what has been changed in the zipper from previous versions up to 3.3? Thanks


----------



## ttodd1

dm999 said:


> This probably isn't the right place for this question, but I wasn't sure where else to put it.
> 
> I just zippered 2 HR10-250's. The primary reason I did it was for MVR and caller-id.


 I believe that the MRV code was not included in the 6.3 software. You can look on DDB for another alternitive.


----------



## Gunnyman

correct there is no MRV with the HR10-250
check DDB for movieloader.


----------



## rbautch

dm999 said:


> Best I could figure was that the symlinks in the backup-originals directory were causing some issues, since when you told others to delete that folder it worked for them. Me, I uninstalled zipper then rebooted. Lost my network connection (Linksys USB200Mv2), so I just put the drive back in my PC and rezippered it. All sees to be fine now.


Uninstalling the enhancement script also uninstalls the backported drivers, which explains why you lost your connection. If you ever uninstall again, be sure to reinstall the enhancement script before you reboot, or have a serial cable on hand. Re speeds, 5-6Mb/s is very good. Check out the soapbox derby thread on DDB for more information.


----------



## rbautch

noid370 said:


> Can anybody tell me or point me in the right direction that will explain to me whats the difference between 6.3c and 6.3d?
> 
> Also is there anyway to find out what has been changed in the zipper from previous versions up to 3.3? Thanks


There is a pdf on the Zipper CD that contains a version history.


----------



## wkhays

AArrgh!

I replaced my 40GB drive with a zippered 200GB drive, but my TiVo only sees 40GB.

Apparently, I was supposed to know to 'expand' the drive so that the add'l space can be used.

bnm81002 tried to help out with a link to http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php but the DOS utilities to unlock the drive are bombing out.

I don't care if I lose my recordings while I do this. I have TyTooled my recordings.

So from where I am now (zippered and networked drive), is there an mfsadd command or something that I can do to expand the drive?

I am very confused because I don't know LINUX, but I am pretty teachable.

For what it's worth, here is what I am doing / thinking now:

1) Installing my TiVo drive as Primary Master IDE
2) Booting up using my ZIPPER LINUX disk from Secondary Master
3) Seeing in the bootup screen that hda is a 33GB drive and hdc is my CD-ROM
4) Mounting my CD by typing: mount /dev/hdc /cdrom
5) Expanding my TiVo drive by factor of 4 by typing: mfsadd -r 4 /dev/hda

Does the "-r 4" argument really scale the drive up by a factor of 4? I'm pulling my hair out trying to find a decent syntax description that is not written for a LINUX expert.

Anyway, the message I am getting says:
Current estimated standalone size: 33 hours
Nothing to add!

I get the same message when I type mfsadd -x /dev/hda. As I understand it, this command will expand the drive as much as possible ... Is this right???

So ... I've been looking into various programs to 'unlock' the drive. The ones I have found must be put on a DOS boot floppy and run from there. But they don't seem to be working on my Western Digital 200 GB drive. They either say that the drive is not locked or it just bombs out with a divide/0 error.

When I type mfsinfo /dev/hda, I get:
MFS volume set for /dev/hda
The MFS volume set contains 4 partitions
/dev/hda10
MFS Partition Size: 512MiB
/dev/hda11
MFS Partition Size: 1024MiB
/dev/hda12
MFS Partition Size: 0MiB
/dev/hda13
MFS Partition Size: 30192MiB
Total MFS volume size: 31728MiB
Estimated hours in a standalone TiVo: 33 
This MFS volume may be expanded 4 more times

Am I on the right track???

THANKS!

-Keith


----------



## ttodd1

MFSRESTORE

Usage: mfsrestore [options] Adrive [Bdrive]

Options:

-h Display this help message
-i file Input from file, - for stdin
-p Optimize partition layout
-x Expand the backup to fill the drive(s)
-X scale Expand the backup with block size scale
-q Do not display progress
-qq Do not display anything but error messages
-v size Recreate /var as size megabytes (Only if not in backup)
-s size Recreate swap as size megabytes
-l Leave at least 2 partitions free
-b Force no byte swapping on restore
-B Force byte swapping on restore
-z Zero out partitions not backed up

MFSADD

Usage: mfsadd [options] Adrive [Bdrive] [NewApp NewMedia]

Options:

-h Display this help message
-r scale Set scale factor of media block size
-x Create partitions to fill all drives
-X drive Create partitions to fill specific drive
NewApp / NewMedia Existing partitions (Such as /dev/hda13 /dev/hda14) to add to the MFS volume set.


----------



## wkhays

Thanks, Todd ... 

I didn't do the mfsrestore command myself ... I created a new drive from scratch using the ZIPPER scripts and the isocake image.

So mfsadd -x /dev/hda should expand my drive to it's max size.

And mfsadd -r 4 /dev/hda should quadruple the capacity.

Right?

When i do these commands, it says "Nothing to Add!"


----------



## bshelton

Hello everyone, I am a very new Linux user, but I am a long time computer user. I was trying to zipper a HDVR2 drive. I have downloaded all of the files described in the Zipper instructions but when I attempt to boot using the CD-ROM that I have created I get to the following spot and the process stops.

SMC-ultra.C:No ISAPnP cards found. Trying standard ones....

And it sits there. I do not have any ISA cards in my system and installed Debian GNU/Linux on the drive/system without any problem.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance Bill Shelton


----------



## bnm81002

wkhays said:


> Thanks, Todd ...
> 
> I didn't do the mfsrestore command myself ... I created a new drive from scratch using the ZIPPER scripts and the isocake image.
> 
> So mfsadd -x /dev/hda should expand my drive to it's max size.
> 
> And mfsadd -r 4 /dev/hda should quadruple the capacity.
> 
> Right?
> 
> When i do these commands, it says "Nothing to Add!"


I think the best option is to do everything from scratch, if your 40gb is still good(recordings still on the drive), you can do the backup then restore commands as stated in the link that I provided, then zipper the drive after you expanded the drive, the best advice is to do everything all over again


----------



## wkhays

Yes, bnm81002 ... I think that is a great idea. So I'll backup, restore, expand, then zipper.

THANKS!


----------



## rbautch

wkhays said:


> Thanks, Todd ...
> 
> I didn't do the mfsrestore command myself ... I created a new drive from scratch using the ZIPPER scripts and the isocake image.
> 
> So mfsadd -x /dev/hda should expand my drive to it's max size.
> 
> And mfsadd -r 4 /dev/hda should quadruple the capacity.
> 
> Right?
> 
> When i do these commands, it says "Nothing to Add!"


The -r switch does not quadruple the capacity. Do a little more reading in the upgrade forum to get the hang of mfs tools. The zipper uses the -r 4 switch and the -x switch, which expands the drive to its full capacity. Once it's expanded, you can't expand it again.


----------



## dm999

Hi all, 

Anyone having issues with season pass backups on Zipper 3.3. My cron log says the backup script is running, but nothing is in /seasonpass_backups. I ran /TivoWebPlus/backup_start.sh manually (from /TivoWebPlus), and I get this on 2 HR10-250's:

TIVO2-TiVo# sh backup_run.sh
The backup will be written to /seasonpass_backups/backup
couldn't read file "modules/index.itcl": no such file or directory
while executing
"source "modules/index.itcl""
(file "backup_write_static.tcl" line 80)
mv: /seasonpass_backups/backup: No such file or directory

Checking /TivoWebPlus/modules, index.itcl is indeed missing. Do I need to pull this file from somewhere, or is there a more recent version of the backup scripts that I need to pull. If I do an SP backup from within TWP, that works, but it's not in the right directory.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## wkhays

rbautch said:


> The -r switch does not quadruple the capacity. Do a little more reading in the upgrade forum to get the hang of mfs tools. The zipper uses the -r 4 switch and the -x switch, which expands the drive to its full capacity. Once it's expanded, you can't expand it again.


rbautch-

So by following the zipper method (which I did), I should have a fully expanded drive? Unfortunately, my new 200 GB drive only shows up as 40 GB. In building the drive, I let the Zipper Boot CD install the fresh isocake image.

Thanks!

-Keith


----------



## bshelton

I discovered my problem and it was in a BIOS setting in my computer. I fiddled around with the BIOS settings and finally had success.

I have ordered a D-Link DWL122 wireless NIC and hope to be able to finish the Zipper by hacking my Directivo via telnet soon. 

I now have a 120 GB TIVO drive that has 107 hours of recording capability.


----------



## rbautch

wkhays said:


> rbautch-
> 
> So by following the zipper method (which I did), I should have a fully expanded drive? Unfortunately, my new 200 GB drive only shows up as 40 GB. In building the drive, I let the Zipper Boot CD install the fresh isocake image.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Keith


Yes, it should show the full capacity. Did you use the lba48 aware boot CD that was recommended in the Zipper instructions?


----------



## rbautch

dm999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone having issues with season pass backups on Zipper 3.3. My cron log says the backup script is running, but nothing is in /seasonpass_backups. I ran /TivoWebPlus/backup_start.sh manually (from /TivoWebPlus), and I get this on 2 HR10-250's:
> 
> TIVO2-TiVo# sh backup_run.sh
> The backup will be written to /seasonpass_backups/backup
> couldn't read file "modules/index.itcl": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source "modules/index.itcl""
> (file "backup_write_static.tcl" line 80)
> mv: /seasonpass_backups/backup: No such file or directory
> 
> Checking /TivoWebPlus/modules, index.itcl is indeed missing. Do I need to pull this file from somewhere, or is there a more recent version of the backup scripts that I need to pull. If I do an SP backup from within TWP, that works, but it's not in the right directory.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


It looks like the location of index.itcl changed from TWP/modules to TWP/libs in the current version of TWP. I'll fix the script to look for it in the proper place.


----------



## unclemoosh

wkhays said:


> rbautch-
> 
> So by following the zipper method (which I did), I should have a fully expanded drive? Unfortunately, my new 200 GB drive only shows up as 40 GB. In building the drive, I let the Zipper Boot CD install the fresh isocake image.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Keith


Is it a Maxtor drive?


----------



## wkhays

rbautch said:


> Yes, it should show the full capacity. Did you use the lba48 aware boot CD that was recommended in the Zipper instructions?


Yes, my zipper_tools directory (before I run makeiso.bat) has both of these files in it:
pvtlba48-4.04DD.iso
instantcake-IC2-dsr7000-6.2a-01-2-101.iso

Is there a way to query the boot cd itself to confirm that the right kernel (or whatever file I need) is in place?

The only other thing that may be wrong is that I DELETED the superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl and REPLACED it with superpatch-6.2a.tcl

Any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## wkhays

unclemoosh said:


> Is it a Maxtor drive?


No, it's a Western Digital ...


----------



## dm999

rbautch said:


> It looks like the location of index.itcl changed from TWP/modules to TWP/libs in the current version of TWP. I'll fix the script to look for it in the proper place.


I changed line 80 of backup_write_static.tcl from

source "modules/index.itcl"

to

source "libs/index.itcl"

Now I'm getting the following error:

TIVO1-TiVo# sh backup_run.sh
The backup will be written to /seasonpass_backups/backup
invalid command name "init_channelindex"
while executing
"init_channelindex"
(file "backup_write_static.tcl" line 81)
mv: /seasonpass_backups/backup: No such file or directory

I looked through libs/index.itcl, and I don't see an init_channelindex proc, but I do see an init_index proc, and an init-channelList proc. Maybe they have changed the name of the proc? I'm just guessing


----------



## shredhead

My zippered 6.2 DTivo (SIR-S4040R) already downloaded the 6.2a slices. So I used installSw.itcl after editing those couple of lines you need to. 

The upgrade to 6.2a seemed fine and it switched the bootpage to hda4. 

Now I go and run my zipper 3.3 cd and pop it back into the DTivo unit. It does the usual boot up process (almost there png is not the hacked one this time).

Unfortunately I've got no network access this time. The adapter has no lights on at all.

I tried putting it back into my pc and poking around to see if perhaps I missed a step somewhere. I copied some files over from the hda7 partition including the rc.sysinit.author. But so far, I am dead in the water. 

What is different this time vs. last time is that I'm on 6.2a and using a newer Zipper CD than last time. Ideas anyone??


----------



## JWThiers

did you use the 6.2a superpatch?


----------



## shredhead

JWThiers said:


> did you use the 6.2a superpatch?


Not yet. I can't telnet. That gets done after I put the drive back into the unit, telnet in, and run zipper.sh (which looks for and runs the superpatch). I'm getting this info straight from the PDF file on the zipper CD. One thing I noticed is that I forgot to delete the old superpatch files so those got copied over too.

Are you saying I should run the superpatch manually while the drive is in a PC?


----------



## JWThiers

shredhead said:


> Not yet. I can't telnet. That gets done after I put the drive back into the unit, telnet in, and run zipper.sh (which looks for and runs the superpatch). I'm getting this info straight from the PDF file on the zipper CD. One thing I noticed is that I forgot to delete the old superpatch files so those got copied over too.
> 
> Are you saying I should run the superpatch manually while the drive is in a PC?


Nah, It was late and didn't read your post right.

It almost sounds like an adapter that isn't compatible with the stock drivers, did you have any problems the first time you zippered the dtivo? When you ran installSw.itlc without coping the drivers and such over you essentially went back to a stock system. If you ran zipper on the upgraded os you should be able to at least serial in to the tivo for more troubleshooting, to avoid pulling the drive.

You also might want to try making a new Zipper CD with ONLY the 6.2a superpatch on it.


----------



## shredhead

JWThiers said:


> It almost sounds like an adapter that isn't compatible with the stock drivers,


I am using a Linksys 200M which I believe is one of the supported adapters. There's another DTivo in the house with this adapter and then a third using a Netgear one which is also supposed to be a supported one. But until I get this one successfully upgraded I'm not messing with the others.

I used info on the *other* forum that only partially applied to my situation. It was older info so it had stuff about network drivers but I did not think it applied to me since I didn't need to do any of that last time. With no lights on the nic, I would say network drivers are a good place to troubleshoot though.



JWThiers said:


> did you have any problems the first time you zippered the dtivo? When you ran installSw.itlc without coping the drivers and such over you essentially went back to a stock system.


No, the first zipper went great on three Dtivos all with 6.2.


JWThiers said:


> If you ran zipper on the upgraded os you should be able to at least serial in to the tivo for more troubleshooting, to avoid pulling the drive.


I will see if serial bash will work but my cable is one I made myself and have not used yet.

It's a shame I can't just copy a bunch of files from hda4 to hda7 and switch the bootpage back to hda7... That partition booted just fine and the networking was functioniong fine.


----------



## rac8006

I have a HR10-250 with what may be a bad disk. I can't get it to mount in a pc using any of the bootable cd iso that I have found.
Would I be correct in thinking that if I buy another 250G or larger disk drive plus network adapter and follow the zipper instructions that I would end up with a working hacked tivo unit?


----------



## shredhead

rac8006 said:


> I have a HR10-250 with what may be a bad disk. I can't get it to mount in a pc using any of the bootable cd iso that I have found.
> Would I be correct in thinking that if I buy another 250G or larger disk drive plus network adapter and follow the zipper instructions that I would end up with a working hacked tivo unit?


as long as you have an image to use, yes.


----------



## shredhead

shredhead said:


> I am using a Linksys 200M which I believe is one of the supported adapters. There's another DTivo in the house with this adapter and then a third using a Netgear one which is also supposed to be a supported one. But until I get this one successfully upgraded I'm not messing with the others.
> 
> I used info on the *other* forum that only partially applied to my situation. It was older info so it had stuff about network drivers but I did not think it applied to me since I didn't need to do any of that last time. With no lights on the nic, I would say network drivers are a good place to troubleshoot though.
> 
> No, the first zipper went great on three Dtivos all with 6.2.
> 
> I will see if serial bash will work but my cable is one I made myself and have not used yet.
> 
> It's a shame I can't just copy a bunch of files from hda4 to hda7 and switch the bootpage back to hda7... That partition booted just fine and the networking was functioniong fine.


I have no idea what to make of this... I took the drive back to the PC and changed the bootpage back to the old partition so I could boot the 6.2 instead of the 6.2a and then try to upgrade again. Then the drive back into the DTivo. What came up was 6.2a with the network card working. I suppose that 6.2a could have somehow gotten installed in both root partitions but I didn't do anything to make that happen. Well, anyhow, it works. I hate not knowing why though.


----------



## JWThiers

shredhead said:


> It's a shame I can't just copy a bunch of files from hda4 to hda7 and switch the bootpage back to hda7... That partition booted just fine and the networking was functioniong fine.


Didn't mean to imply you couldn't From what I have read you should be able to. Don't ask me how I have never done it. A guess would be mount boot from a boot CD, Mount both partitions and copy.

What I intended was IN the future having a serial cable might preclude having to pull the drive at all. Much easier in general.


----------



## JWThiers

rac8006 said:


> I have a HR10-250 with what may be a bad disk. I can't get it to mount in a pc using any of the bootable cd iso that I have found.
> Would I be correct in thinking that if I buy another 250G or larger disk drive plus network adapter and follow the zipper instructions that I would end up with a working hacked tivo unit?


Just be aware that not all 250GB drives are the same. The actual size varies slightly from drive to drive even in the same model (bad sectors and such even in new drives), so as long as the new drive is actually larger than the drive or image that is being used. So some 250 GB and All larger.


----------



## rac8006

shredhead said:


> as long as you have an image to use, yes.


I thought that the 6.3a bootable cd had the image on it? I can't get an image off of the current disk since I can't get it mounted.


----------



## Da Goon

rac8006 said:


> I thought that the 6.3a bootable cd had the image on it? I can't get an image off of the current disk since I can't get it mounted.


6.3a bootable cd???


----------



## shredhead

JWThiers said:


> Didn't mean to imply you couldn't From what I have read you should be able to. Don't ask me how I have never done it. A guess would be mount boot from a boot CD, Mount both partitions and copy.


My persistence paid off. I found install62a.tcl which does an in-place update by copying only the changed files, then I followed it up with updateActive.tcl which takes care of the cosmetic part of displaying 6.2a as the installed version. Both worked like a charm. I wish I found them sooner. No pulling the drive, no loss of networking, no re-zippering, etc. although I did end up doing tweak_uninstall.sh and tweak.sh so I could get the latest TWP and add gotomydvr.



JWThiers said:


> What I intended was IN the future having a serial cable might preclude having to pull the drive at all. Much easier in general.


No doubt about it. Having one surely could save some trouble. I'll see if mine actually works when I attempt the upgrade on my third unit.

thanks for the help.


----------



## rac8006

Da Goon said:


> 6.3a bootable cd???


I'm talking about the instantcake CD. Isn't this a factory image. If one restores the instantcake image will the tivo work as it did when it came from the factory?
If one buys an instantcake cd what version should one buy?

Thanks


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

I need som help. I've gotten things a little screwed up here.

I have an HDVR2 that I zippered last year, that had 6.2 on it. All was working fine. A few weeks ago, I decided to install and try hackman. If I remember correctly, one of the menus for hackman had a checkbox for DHCP. I saw that, and figured, "wow, I can just use DHCP instead of a hard-coded IP address now!", so I checked it. A few days later, I couldn't access my tivo over the network any more. I assumed that whatever I checked off eneded up screwing up the network configuration after a scheduled reboot. I didn't have a serial cable to log in and explore, so I figured I'd just pull the drive and re-Zipper it.

Well, after I did so, I telnet-ed in to run the enhancements script. However, things were a little goofy. I noticed that "ps" no longer worked, and that "ls" now "seemed" be executing a "ps", except it wasn't really listing any processes. I ran the tweaks script anyway, and noticed a bunch of "odd" printouts that were stating invalid parameters and listing valid command line options. Also, once I rebooted after this, I couldn't access over the net again.

I finally realized that I had run booted from a Zipper disc that I had made more recently for my other DTivo with 6.2a on it. I'm guessing that some of the binaries got kinda screwed up, and some of the links are pointing to the wrong things.

So, am I totally screwed, and have to re-start from my original disc and lose all of my recordings, or is there a way to recover? Am I even correct in assuming that the 6.2a superpatch over my 6.2 binaries is what did the nasty deed, or is there something else going on (re-zippering and re-running tweaks.sh with the correct 6.2 disc did not fix things).

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Jeff


----------



## rbautch

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I need som help. I've gotten things a little screwed up here.
> 
> I have an HDVR2 that I zippered last year, that had 6.2 on it. All was working fine. A few weeks ago, I decided to install and try hackman. If I remember correctly, one of the menus for hackman had a checkbox for DHCP. I saw that, and figured, "wow, I can just use DHCP instead of a hard-coded IP address now!", so I checked it. A few days later, I couldn't access my tivo over the network any more. I assumed that whatever I checked off eneded up screwing up the network configuration after a scheduled reboot. I didn't have a serial cable to log in and explore, so I figured I'd just pull the drive and re-Zipper it.
> 
> Well, after I did so, I telnet-ed in to run the enhancements script. However, things were a little goofy. I noticed that "ps" no longer worked, and that "ls" now "seemed" be executing a "ps", except it wasn't really listing any processes. I ran the tweaks script anyway, and noticed a bunch of "odd" printouts that were stating invalid parameters and listing valid command line options. Also, once I rebooted after this, I couldn't access over the net again.
> 
> I finally realized that I had run booted from a Zipper disc that I had made more recently for my other DTivo with 6.2a on it. I'm guessing that some of the binaries got kinda screwed up, and some of the links are pointing to the wrong things.
> 
> So, am I totally screwed, and have to re-start from my original disc and lose all of my recordings, or is there a way to recover? Am I even correct in assuming that the 6.2a superpatch over my 6.2 binaries is what did the nasty deed, or is there something else going on (re-zippering and re-running tweaks.sh with the correct 6.2 disc did not fix things).
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Jeff


This happens when you try to copy over a binary that's actually a symlink to busybox. Mount the drive in the PC and delete the entire /busybox directory. Then run the zipper again.

If you had a serial cable, you could also do this without pulling the drive. Delete the busybox directory, then reinstall the busybox distribution in my signature.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Thanks! I was hoping that it would be something "simple" (and stupid -- of me) like that! Since I can actually telnet and ftp in at this point, I'll just log in and remove/replace busybox.

Great tools and great help!


----------



## captainjrl

Can someone tell me the folder structure of the zipper iso? I've tried burning three CDs so far and none will boot, so I have to boot the ptvlba disc and then mount the zipper iso. However that fails when looking for the modified kernel. It seems to be looking for folders that are named differently than my ptvlba48 disc has.

Thanks


----------



## cr33p

captainjrl said:


> Can someone tell me the folder structure of the zipper iso? I've tried burning three CDs so far and none will boot, so I have to boot the ptvlba disc and then mount the zipper iso. However that fails when looking for the modified kernel. It seems to be looking for folders that are named differently than my ptvlba48 disc has.
> 
> Thanks


I assume you followed the instrtuctions on the zipper page yes? And copied the folder structure verbatim? I have had problems in the past as well, you may want to try burning with a different program.


----------



## rac8006

I'll try this again. I have an HR10-250 that was given to me. The disk appears to be non mountable. When looking at what should be the master boot record it does not have any partition information. pdisk -l prints nothing. Also the unit does not have the pluggable card.
The question is can I get this unit working or should I throw it away.


----------



## JWThiers

captainjrl said:


> Can someone tell me the folder structure of the zipper iso? I've tried burning three CDs so far and none will boot, so I have to boot the ptvlba disc and then mount the zipper iso. However that fails when looking for the modified kernel. It seems to be looking for folders that are named differently than my ptvlba48 disc has.
> 
> Thanks


Are you sure you have the lba48 disk that you pay $5 for and NOT the free one?
Also Since you are wanting to know the directory structure I assume you made the disk from an the image file and not burned the iso File to disk (had toi ask to be sure, it happens) I don't have a disk at work so I can't check the structure of the disk now.


----------



## captainjrl

cr33p - Yep followed the instructions and folder structure exactly, I'm using Nero 6.3 and it has been flawless for all other .iso's I have made.


JW - Yes I have one I paid for but I bought it back in Feb of 05. Would that make a difference?

It errors out when trying to copy the modified kernel. It looks for it in a directory "S2KERNELS\3.1.5" and my iso shows "S2KERNE\3_1.5"


----------



## Wilhite

I'm having an issue with one of my units and hope that someone can give me a direction to go in.

I had a unit that I rezippered a couple of weeks ago. Everything appeared to go pretty well during the process. I put the drive back in the Tivo, booted the unit and it rebooted just as I thought it would.

That's where things went downhill. During the second reboot, the unit started coming up and then got to the "acquiring satellite information" portion of the boot. It took a very long time to get past that part of the boot and finally started.

Last night, I ran a second piece of coax to the unit and went through the satellte setup. Now, it's stuck at the last part of the setup where it acquires info. It recognizes that there are two tuners, there are signals coming in to both inputs, but it won't get past acquiring info.

Anyone have any suggestions? Re-zipper? Tweak something first and then re-zipper? Am I hosed and have to start from scratch?

Help..... please.

Adding the following:

While connected via the serial cable, I'm getting:


> ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> ApgMttyS: 2 input overrun(s)
> anager ransittyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> ion from sttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> tatettyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> /tvbin/dssappAVttyS: 2 input overrun(s)
> : ttyS: 2 input overrun(s)
> ### ttyS: 2 input ov
> NG: ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> CamPayloadTransferttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> : FttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> ailed to write 1 byte(s)ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> : Bad addttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> ess
> ttyS: 2 input overrun(s)
> ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> /tvbin/dssappAV: ### WARNING: LL_GetUartStatus: UART sttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> atusttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> is ot clean: 0
> /tvbinAttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> V:ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> ### WARNING: UarStatus:ttyS: 4 input overrun(s)
> UART stattyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> tus is not ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> clen: 01
> ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> /tvbin/ttyS: 2 input overrun(s)
> dssttyS: 2 input overrun(s)
> appAttyS: 1 input overrun(s)
> # WARNING: ttyS: 2 input overrun(s)
> LL_GetUart:s is not clen: 01
> BOOT to FASTttyS: 2 input overrun(s)
> _LttyS: 2 input overrun(s)
> OAD/tvbin/dssttyS: 2 input overrun(s)
> app


Anyone??


----------



## 73cuda

captainjrl said:


> Can someone tell me the folder structure of the zipper iso? I've tried burning three CDs so far and none will boot, so I have to boot the ptvlba disc and then mount the zipper iso. However that fails when looking for the modified kernel. It seems to be looking for folders that are named differently than my ptvlba48 disc has.


I had similar problems with nero, you might try www.magicISO.com it works great for me and it's fast. HIH


----------



## svkakkad

rbautch said:


> It looks like the location of index.itcl changed from TWP/modules to TWP/libs in the current version of TWP. I'll fix the script to look for it in the proper place.


It seems to be more than that -- TivoWebPlus v2.0.0 has a fair amount of code restructuring (changes in procedure names, new variables, etc.) such that just changing the path to the index.itcl is not sufficient. It appears that most of the functionality has been rolled into a new file (load.tcl) installed in /TivoWebPlus. Unfortunately, this file appears to be geared heavily towards servicing the web browser requests, so it cannot be trivially sourced into the backup script.

I have modified the backup_write_static.tcl script to make it compatible with TWP v2.0.0, and verified that backups produced by invoking this script manually (command-line) are identical to those produced from within TWP (browser interface). Please let me know if you would like to have this change (I can provide the full updated file, or a context format patch generated by "diff -c").


----------



## svkakkad

Just want to put in a word of appreciation for rbautch and Gunnyman (and everybody else involved) for their great work. I zippered two Philips DSR7000/17s without any major issues (including expanding one from stock 40GB to 250GB using MFSLive backup/restore).

I used Airlink ASOHOUSB adapters available at Fry's and the network connection worked right out of the box. I initially have them hardwired, but am planning to move to using a wireless bridge (will setup third-party firmware on a Buffalo router to act as the bridge to my main router).

Just one very minor issue I ran into when I started hacking the first box -- early on, when Zipper asked for the Tivo drive location, I entered /dev/hda instead of just hda (I spaced out for a bit, and typically most everywhere, the usage includes /dev prefix). When Zipper could not mount the drive, it displayed an error message and quit. I reran it with the correct answer and everything went through okay, but I _believe_ it either deleted or never created the zipper_flag file under /. As such, when I ran tweak.sh, it skipped tivoapp patches (superpatch and MRV). I only realized this later (when ciphercheck showed that encryption was not disabled). After some reading of tweak.sh and tweak_uninstall.sh scripts, I concluded that /zipper_flag was missing, so I ran the uninstall, manually created the flag, and reran tweak and everything went fine after that. I believe that my mistyping the answer was the likely cause of this because I do not recall any other errors/hiccup when running zipper (and of course, I did not have issues with the second box because I provided the correct answer that time).


----------



## rbautch

svkakkad said:


> Just want to put in a word of appreciation for rbautch and Gunnyman (and everybody else involved) for their great work. I zippered two Philips DSR7000/17s without any major issues (including expanding one from stock 40GB to 250GB using MFSLive backup/restore).
> 
> I used Airlink ASOHOUSB adapters available at Fry's and the network connection worked right out of the box. I initially have them hardwired, but am planning to move to using a wireless bridge (will setup third-party firmware on a Buffalo router to act as the bridge to my main router).
> 
> Just one very minor issue I ran into when I started hacking the first box -- early on, when Zipper asked for the Tivo drive location, I entered /dev/hda instead of just hda (I spaced out for a bit, and typically most everywhere, the usage includes /dev prefix). When Zipper could not mount the drive, it displayed an error message and quit. I reran it with the correct answer and everything went through okay, but I _believe_ it either deleted or never created the zipper_flag file under /. As such, when I ran tweak.sh, it skipped tivoapp patches (superpatch and MRV). I only realized this later (when ciphercheck showed that encryption was not disabled). After some reading of tweak.sh and tweak_uninstall.sh scripts, I concluded that /zipper_flag was missing, so I ran the uninstall, manually created the flag, and reran tweak and everything went fine after that. I believe that my mistyping the answer was the likely cause of this because I do not recall any other errors/hiccup when running zipper (and of course, I did not have issues with the second box because I provided the correct answer that time).


Great, thanks for the feedback. I'll add a syntax check to catch users who enter */dev*/hda.


----------



## technojunkie

Sometime ago I Zippered my HR10-250. For the most part it runs just fine. After 6.3D was released I checked, but my Zippered unit did not receive the download. Not via satellite anyway. Checking MFS I do not see the download. I was told by D that in order to receive the upgrade I would have to make a daily call. So I disabled Fakecall in RC Sysinet by comenting "#" out the line to run Fakecall.tcl. Now when I try to make a test call or make the daily call the unit reboots. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## ttodd1

technojunkie said:


> Where did I go wrong?


Believing a DTV csr??


----------



## dm999

svkakkad said:


> It seems to be more than that -- TivoWebPlus v2.0.0 has a fair amount of code restructuring (changes in procedure names, new variables, etc.) such that just changing the path to the index.itcl is not sufficient. It appears that most of the functionality has been rolled into a new file (load.tcl) installed in /TivoWebPlus. Unfortunately, this file appears to be geared heavily towards servicing the web browser requests, so it cannot be trivially sourced into the backup script.
> 
> I have modified the backup_write_static.tcl script to make it compatible with TWP v2.0.0, and verified that backups produced by invoking this script manually (command-line) are identical to those produced from within TWP (browser interface). Please let me know if you would like to have this change (I can provide the full updated file, or a context format patch generated by "diff -c").


Yes, Yes, YES, I would love a copy of the updated script!!


----------



## technojunkie

I'm still looking for help here. I was going to try this :

route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0


Needs to be
#route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
#route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0


Only to find my rc.sysinit.author file does not contain those lines.


----------



## FTD

O.K., I know there is something simple that I probably overlooked, but I can not get a command line when booting from the Zipper installation disk. I am trying to re-zipper after loosing my network connectivity. When I boot to the CD, Linux loads, but after the boot it detects my DVD/CD-ROM, the Tivo drive, and then nothing else, it just hangs with no command line. My normal computer drives are SATA, but I disabled them in the BIOS so I would think that is not a problem. I tried switching the jumpers between master and slave on the Tivo drive, but no change. ANy help?


----------



## rlistenb

Ok... Yes I'm a newbie.

That said... I have successfully zippered my existing drive (and a new one to make sure I wouldn't screw up my existing).

Now the problem is that I can't telnet to it to run the scripts! I am using a Netgear MA101 rev.B (which is on the list of working adapters). This is a wireless B adapter.

I can't even ping the static IP I assigned the tivo during the zipper installation. What I've done to try and diagnose so far....

tried the MA101 on another pc to ensure it works
checked my wireless router to ensure dhcp is off
checked my router to ensure wep is off
checked my router to ensure it IS running in wireless "B" mode only
restarted my tivo
restarted my router

This is a Samsung D-Tivo, series 2 with 6.2 software.

ANY ideas . . . Please?


----------



## Mr Jones

Can I use my backed up image when using the zipper instead of the instantcake image. Do i rename my image as the same name as instantcake version when making my zipper cd iso? Or can i just substitute it?


----------



## JWThiers

Mr Jones said:


> Can I use my backed up image when using the zipper instead of the instantcake image. Do i rename my image as the same name as instantcake version when making my zipper cd iso? Or can i just substitute it?


To use an image with Zipper, it needs a .iso file whose name starts with "instantcake" to be in the zipper_tools directory before making the final zipper CD. As long as the .iso file name starts with instantcake, has a directory called "_IMAGES", and an image called "000001" in that directory you are good to go.

To sum up, you would need to make an iso image called "instantcake" using your cd burning software that has your image called "000001" in the "_IMAGES" directory. Use the iso file you just made in place of the bought Instantcake ISO file.


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> To use an image with Zipper, it needs a .iso file whose name starts with "instantcake" to be in the zipper_tools directory before making the final zipper CD. As long as the .iso file name starts with instantcake, has a directory called "_IMAGES", and an image called "000001" in that directory you are good to go.
> 
> To sum up, you would need to make an iso image called "instantcake" using your cd burning software that has your image called "000001" in the "_IMAGES" directory. Use the iso file you just made in place of the bought Instantcake ISO file.


Great idea, but there's an even easier way to do it. If you put an image named "000001" in your zipper tools folder or in the root of your boot CD, the isomaker and Zipper will know what to do with it. You don't have to bother creating a faux instantcake iso.


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> Great idea, but there's an even easier way to do it. If you put an image named "000001" in your zipper tools folder or in the root of your boot CD, the isomaker and Zipper will know what to do with it. You don't have to bother creating a faux instantcake iso.


Wasn't sure if that would work, as there is no mention on the zipper page of what to do if you want to use you own image. I smell a wiki!!!


----------



## Mr Jones

rbautch said:


> Great idea, but there's an even easier way to do it. If you put an image named "000001" in your zipper tools folder or in the root of your boot CD, the isomaker and Zipper will know what to do with it. You don't have to bother creating a faux instantcake iso.


Can I just rename the file form a .bak to a .iso and then complete the process??


----------



## JWThiers

Mr Jones said:


> Can I just rename the file form a .bak to a .iso and then complete the process??


No that wont work.

Just name it "000001" nothing else no .bak no .iso etc, 000001 nothing else. put it in the tivo_tools directory and then make the zipper CD.


----------



## Mr Jones

JWThiers said:


> No that wont work.
> 
> Just name it "000001" nothing else no .bak no .iso etc, 000001 nothing else. put it in the tivo_tools directory and then make the zipper CD.


Thanks for the tip.

I managed to zipper my drive and was told the process was successful. BUT my usb port is inactive. I'm using a D-Link DUB-E100 and no telnet access? 

Do I need to get a serial cable and try that to acess the drive?

Do I clear and delete and then try again.


----------



## JWThiers

Mr Jones said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I managed to zipper my drive and was told the process was successful. BUT my usb port is inactive. I'm using a D-Link DUB-E100 and no telnet access?
> 
> Do I need to get a serial cable and try that to acess the drive?
> 
> Do I clear and delete and then try again.


Lots of good tips on the wiki troubleshooting page. see my sig.


----------



## Mr Jones

JWThiers said:


> Lots of good tips on the wiki troubleshooting page. see my sig.


After reading other posts thats where i went next. I haven't yet fixed it, but I will in the next few days.

Thanks for your help jwThiers.


----------



## jebradl

I was trying to zipper a new drive, and get a "set_mrv_name is not on the Zipper CD. Exiting..." message. 
I have a Phillips DSR704 (and an RCA DVR704), the Phillips with a 301.... Service No., and the other with a 321... No. Neither of which would work.
What do I need to do to get this working?
Where is the set_mrv_name*.tcl file supposed to be, and where can it be obtained if it's not there?
Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1

Think you missed a step:

"The fourth component is a series of tools that are available on DDB, and you'll need to create an account to download them. They are called Superpatch and set_mrv_name (Created by Nutkase and Alldeadhomiez, available here). "


----------



## jebradl

> Think you missed a step:

Half way. I downloaded the superpatch-6.2a.tcl file, and it is only the 
is not the zipped file that has both. You need to get both, which I now have. I think that things should work now.

Thanks.


----------



## amuklc

I know my problem is likely not zipper related, but Im hoping for a little help on where to look.
I have HDVR-2s that have ben set up for a while. A couple days ago, the living room one started having some slowness transferring shows through tivoserver...the bedroom one was still fine. I didn't see any problems with shows going between the 2 tivos, but i tried uninstalling and reinstalling tweak.sh through a telnet. I had the same results after, but also noticed tivoweb was not working anymore. A day after that the network is not working in the living room anymore. I have 3 linksys usb200m ver2 network connectors, all work in bedroom tivo, 2 network runs at the livingroom tivo that work on my laptop, and i see no lights on a network card plugged into either usb port on the LV tivo. 
I tried setting up another hard drive from scratch to save shows on my normal drive, and never got the network to work on it either. 
The only other strange thing i've seen happening is I don't seem to get the bash prompt on my serial connection on either tivo...it worked fine on the new drive i set up from scratch.


So....clues where to look please. I imagine i need to pull the drive and look at logs somewhere but don't know where. Sound like USB died somehow? 
Oh...and before i noticed the loss of network I saw it downloading an update through the satellite...not sure what it was or if it could be to blame. I didn't think it could since a new image still didn't work. On the new image when i first got it up there was a message of a problem i needed to restart to fix...it went away after booting.

Thanks for any help.
Amuk


----------



## JWThiers

amuklc said:


> I know my problem is likely not zipper related, but Im hoping for a little help on where to look.
> I have HDVR-2s that have ben set up for a while. A couple days ago, the living room one started having some slowness transferring shows through tivoserver...the bedroom one was still fine. I didn't see any problems with shows going between the 2 tivos, but i tried uninstalling and reinstalling tweak.sh through a telnet. I had the same results after, but also noticed tivoweb was not working anymore. A day after that the network is not working in the living room anymore. I have 3 linksys usb200m ver2 network connectors, all work in bedroom tivo, 2 network runs at the livingroom tivo that work on my laptop, and i see no lights on a network card plugged into either usb port on the LV tivo.
> I tried setting up another hard drive from scratch to save shows on my normal drive, and never got the network to work on it either.
> The only other strange thing i've seen happening is I don't seem to get the bash prompt on my serial connection on either tivo...it worked fine on the new drive i set up from scratch.
> 
> So....clues where to look please. I imagine i need to pull the drive and look at logs somewhere but don't know where. Sound like USB died somehow?
> Oh...and before i noticed the loss of network I saw it downloading an update through the satellite...not sure what it was or if it could be to blame. I didn't think it could since a new image still didn't work. On the new image when i first got it up there was a message of a problem i needed to restart to fix...it went away after booting.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Amuk


Try swapping the tivo's around (usually easier than swapping the other stuff). If the problem follows the tivo you know that is the problem. If the problem stays with the location, the problem is with the stuff outside the tivo.


----------



## fredfillis

Don't forget to check any ethernet cables, routers and switches!


----------



## amuklc

I tried moving the LV tivo to the other room and it didn't work there. I made sure my network runs in the living room worked testing them with my laptop, so I know they are fine.
Thanks for the suggestions. Any other?


----------



## unclemoosh

amuklc said:


> I
> Thanks for the suggestions. Any other?


You could try swapping the drives. That would either confirm or deny a harware problem.


----------



## amuklc

Well i tried setting up a new drive with no luck. What it seems like is the USB ports quit working all together, but I dont know enough about it to look through boot logs ,like where they are at or what they would be called, and see if the tivo is saying anything along those lines.


----------



## unclemoosh

amuklc said:


> Well i tried setting up a new drive with no luck.


But, are you sure your new drive works? If you have a unit that is working, and they are both HDVR2s, then you could swap the known working drive, or put your new drive in the working unit to see if it works.


----------



## FTD

I would appreciate some help figuring out why I lost my networking (FA120 adapter, wired network). I had a zippered unit that was working fine until trying to MRV between my units. This was the first time I tried to MRV since running the 6.2a update script. My Hughs went to an error screen (my wife was viewing and didn't catch what was displayed) and then went into a double reboot before coming back to life. Things like 30 sec skip, recording padding, etc. are still there but no ability to telnet or serial. The power and link lights of the FA120 are "on". I re-zippered, was able to get a bash (that was already the colored bash from the previous hack) but no connectivity after the script and reboot. I tried to zipper again, but now I can't even get to the bash prompt. 

Thanks, in advance, for any help.


----------



## JWThiers

FTD said:


> I would appreciate some help figuring out why I lost my networking (FA120 adapter, wired network). I had a zippered unit that was working fine until trying to MRV between my units. This was the first time I tried to MRV since running the 6.2a update script. My Hughs went to an error screen (my wife was viewing and didn't catch what was displayed) and then went into a double reboot before coming back to life. Things like 30 sec skip, recording padding, etc. are still there but no ability to telnet or serial. The power and link lights of the FA120 are "on". I re-zippered, was able to get a bash (that was already the colored bash from the previous hack) but no connectivity after the script and reboot. I tried to zipper again, but now I can't even get to the bash prompt.
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for any help.


Not a whole lot to go on and without telnet or serial your choices are very limited. The choices are either rezipper this time installing a fresh image (hopefully 6.2a if not going thru the update cycle before hacking) and therefore dumping your recordings (probably the simplest plan). The other choice is pulling the drive install it in your PC and booting with a linux boot disk of some kind to figure out why you don't have telnet or serial and fix that After that you still have to troubleshoot your other issues.


----------



## Mr Jones

JWThiers said:


> Lots of good tips on the wiki troubleshooting page. see my sig.


I made my own serial cable per wiki. and still cannot connect. There are no lights on the network adapter (I tested adapter in my pc and it lights up)

1) This image has been zippered at least 3 times now and i don't know if that could cause a problem? (version 6.3d)

2) During the zipper process what happens if i say no to a "wireless connection" will a wired connection still work if I give the tivo its own ip address?


----------



## Mr Jones

Mr Jones said:


> I made my own serial cable per wiki. and still cannot connect. There are no lights on the network adapter (I tested adapter in my pc and it lights up)
> 
> 1) This image has been zippered at least 3 times now and i don't know if that could cause a problem? (version 6.3d)
> 
> 2) During the zipper process what happens if i say no to a "wireless connection" will a wired connection still work if I give the tivo its own ip address?


I managed to get the serial cable to work but I got this message:

Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]: y 
Illegal read at 0240b8c4 
do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to http_get(710) 
$0 : 00000000 2ab00534 0281136c 20000000 0000000e 7fff75e8 7fff7678 000000b4 
$8 : 028001e4 00000000 00400964 00000008 2ab009f8 00000001 87dafedd 00401530 
$16: 000000b4 1000571f 1000572e 00000003 7fff7678 7fff75e8 00000000 000000b4 
$24: 00000048 02811380 2ab08220 7fff75c0 00000000 028113dc 
Hi : 00000106 
Lo : 00025439 
epc : 0240b8c4 Tainted: P 
Status: 80019413 
Cause : 00000008 
8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022d74 80024db8 0240b8c4 
0240b8c4 (Bad trace) 
Illegal read at 0240b8c4 
do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to http_get(717) 
$0 : 00000000 2ab00534 0281136c 20000000 0000000e 7fff75e8 7fff7678 000000b4 
$8 : 028001e4 00000000 00400964 00000008 2ab009f8 00000001 83519edd 00401530 
$16: 000000b4 1000571f 1000572e 00000003 7fff7678 7fff75e8 00000000 000000b4 
$24: 00000048 02811380 2ab08220 7fff75c0 00000000 028113dc 
Hi : 00000106 
Lo : 00025439 
epc : 0240b8c4 Tainted: P 
Status: 80019413 
Cause : 00000008 
8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022d74 80024db8 0240b8c4 
0240b8c4 (Bad trace)

Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...

What does this mean?


----------



## JWThiers

Mr Jones said:


> I managed to get the serial cable to work but I got this message:
> 
> Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]: y
> Illegal read at 0240b8c4
> do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to http_get(710)
> $0 : 00000000 2ab00534 0281136c 20000000 0000000e 7fff75e8 7fff7678 000000b4
> $8 : 028001e4 00000000 00400964 00000008 2ab009f8 00000001 87dafedd 00401530
> $16: 000000b4 1000571f 1000572e 00000003 7fff7678 7fff75e8 00000000 000000b4
> $24: 00000048 02811380 2ab08220 7fff75c0 00000000 028113dc
> Hi : 00000106
> Lo : 00025439
> epc : 0240b8c4 Tainted: P
> Status: 80019413
> Cause : 00000008
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022d74 80024db8 0240b8c4
> 0240b8c4 (Bad trace)
> Illegal read at 0240b8c4
> do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to http_get(717)
> $0 : 00000000 2ab00534 0281136c 20000000 0000000e 7fff75e8 7fff7678 000000b4
> $8 : 028001e4 00000000 00400964 00000008 2ab009f8 00000001 83519edd 00401530
> $16: 000000b4 1000571f 1000572e 00000003 7fff7678 7fff75e8 00000000 000000b4
> $24: 00000048 02811380 2ab08220 7fff75c0 00000000 028113dc
> Hi : 00000106
> Lo : 00025439
> epc : 0240b8c4 Tainted: P
> Status: 80019413
> Cause : 00000008
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022d74 80024db8 0240b8c4
> 0240b8c4 (Bad trace)
> 
> Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...
> 
> What does this mean?


The gotomydvr didn't install properly. I have always had problems with that part of the zipper install. It won't affect the other hacks and is easy enough to install yourself. The easiest thing to do is go to www.gotomydvr.com and folow the directions there. Its so easy, even a caveman could do it.


----------



## Mr Jones

My USB port does not light up is there a way of checking whether they work?

I have tried a wireless adapter and a wired adapter but neither seem to light up?


----------



## Mr Jones

My USB port does not light up is there a way of checking whether they work?

I have tried a wireless adapter and a wired adapter but neither seem to light up?


----------



## bnm81002

hey Russ, I see that zipper version 3.7 has "mfslive 1.2" included in the package, is there any reason why that it was included? do we need to re-zipper our units with version 3.7 with "mfslive 1.2" included? thanks


----------



## Da Goon

bnm81002 said:


> hey Russ, I see that zipper version 3.7 has "mfslive 1.2" included in the package, is there any reason why that it was included? do we need to re-zipper our units with version 3.7 with "mfslive 1.2" included? thanks


I HIGHLY doubt that would make any noticeable difference.


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> hey Russ, I see that zipper version 3.7 has "mfslive 1.2" included in the package, is there any reason why that it was included? do we need to re-zipper our units with version 3.7 with "mfslive 1.2" included? thanks


My mistake. I left the mfslive iso in the package by accident while I was doing some testing. I modified the Zipper and the SApper to be compatible with both the DVRupgrade lba48 boot CD and mfslive. This was done mainly for people with prom-modded tivos who don't need to spend $5 on the boot CD with killhdinitrd kernels. I just removed the mfslive iso from the package.


----------



## Emad

Hello Guys,

Not sure if this is the right place but I'm trying to zipper my new hard drive and copy my old recodings.

I just ordered my new hard drive and zipper. 

Once I zipper the new hard drive, how do I copy the old drive programs onto the new drive? I want to keep those recordings. 

I read that someone was trying DD copy, but I also read that it copies everything (I'm not a Linus guy). Will it override the zipper hacks? Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I only found one guy trying this and he was having a hell of a time.

thanks


----------



## JWThiers

Emad said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place but I'm trying to zipper my new hard drive and copy my old recodings.
> 
> I just ordered my new hard drive and zipper.
> 
> Once I zipper the new hard drive, how do I copy the old drive programs onto the new drive? I want to keep those recordings.
> 
> I read that someone was trying DD copy, but I also read that it copies everything (I'm not a Linus guy). Will it override the zipper hacks? Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I only found one guy trying this and he was having a hell of a time.
> 
> thanks


Try this


----------



## SBI

Greetings to all gurus.

All of a sudden I cannot connect to my Tivo. This is the error I am getting:



PHP:


Telneting to the TIVO... 
Connecting to '192.168.1.200' 
Connected... 
We got '[33;1mBasement[36;1m-[31;1mT[32;1mi[33;1mV[34;1mo[0m# [0m' which is the prompt! 
[33;1mBasement[36;1m-[31;1mT[32;1mi[33;1mV[34;1mo[0m# [0m/var/hack/tserver 
bash: /var/hack/tserver: No such file or directory 
[33;1mBasement[36;1m-[31;1mT[32;1mi[33;1mV[34;1mo[0m# [0m 
[33;1mBasement[36;1m-[31;1mT[32;1mi[33;1mV[34;1mo[0m# [0m

I can log in to the tivo from a browser, through Telnet, but where did the tserver go...and can I restore it?

I will appreciate any help with this.

Thank you.


----------



## Da Goon

Looks like you had tserver in /var/hack. /var tends to get wiped out every now and then, so I'm assuming that's what happened. Tserver doesn't require r/w access so just reinstall it somewhere other than /var.


----------



## SBI

Da Goon said:


> Looks like you had tserver in /var/hack. /var tends to get wiped out every now and then, so I'm assuming that's what happened. Tserver doesn't require r/w access so just reinstall it somewhere other than /var.


Thanks. The big question is - _how_ do I install it...?


----------



## ttodd1

FTP it to the Tivo.


----------



## SBI

Thank you guys. I appreciate your help!!


----------



## sWampy

Ok, I'm stuck on, got a new hd, download instant cake 6.3d, made zipper image, created the cd, installed the software, and loaded tweak.sh. Now it shows my other tivo's in the now playing list, but when you click on them, they show the hr10's shows, not the remote tivo's. I loaded MovieLoader using hme, and it shows a list of the shows on the remote tivos, but when you try to transfer one, you get an error that says the stuff below in the log mfs_ftp log file, and says java.net.sockettimedoutexception: Read timed out on the transfer details screen.

06:10:50:AM - 220 Mfs_Ftp ver 1.2.9p - {sock24} from "192.168.15.100:2331"
06:11:08:AM - 331 User name okay, need password.
06:11:08:AM - 221 Server Closing Control Connection by client request
06:11:08:AM - 502 Command not implemented ""
catch close lastsock val ""


----------



## ttodd1

This doesn't seem to be a Zipper question and might get better response as a separate thread.


----------



## sWampy

ttodd1 said:


> This doesn't seem to be a Zipper question and might get better response as a separate thread.


Well it's mentioned on the zipper wiki, and wiki advertises itself as a tivo all in one, so it's support seems the best place to ask, since it did all the hacking, installed all the software, etc.


----------



## ttodd1

Well I didn't use the Zipper but I did not think it loaded Movieloader. Even if it did - this seems to be a Movieloader problem not a Zipper problem. So my original statement stands.


----------



## headcase

I'm having a problem I can't figure out:

When I first did an install on my new 400GB drive, it showed the expected 57 HD hour capacity. The system was getting a little quirky on me lately and I had trouble accessing it via the network, so I decided to pull the drive out and do a clean reinstall of Zipper with 3.3 and just tonight 3.7 (telling the install script to NOT keep previous recordings).

After numerous attempts, the System Info menu on the TiVo always says "3 HD or 17 SD hours" as capacity. What am I doing wrong?

Just so you know it's not a faulty drive, I have two of these Samsung 400GB drives, which both worked fine out of the box on my HR10-250, but both are exhibiting the same problem when trying to reinstall Zipper.

By the way, I've noticed in the Linux boot-up that the PC says that my 400GB drives have only 33GB capacity. And this even after zeroing out the drives and seeing the normal 400GB free under Mac or Windows.


----------



## IA-Outdoors

Just successfully applied my Zipper install and can't get local channels (directv). Is there a quick fix?


----------



## ttodd1

Check the wiki - it's in there....


----------



## IA-Outdoors

ttodd1 said:


> Check the wiki - it's in there....


Where's the wiki you are talking about?

--Tony


----------



## IA-Outdoors

ttodd1 said:


> Check the wiki - it's in there....


If you mean

thewallensDOTnetSLASHZipperwiki

It doesn't work (had to hack the URL because of limitations by this site).

--Tony


----------



## Da Goon

Call 1-800-DIRECTV. When the phone system asks you what you need press 7-1-1 into the phone. Your locals will come in in a few seconds. The zipper wiki does seem to be out of order.


----------



## JWThiers

IA-Outdoors said:


> If you mean
> 
> thewallensDOTnetSLASHZipperwiki
> 
> It doesn't work (had to hack the URL because of limitations by this site).
> 
> --Tony


yes thats it, see my sig


----------



## IA-Outdoors

So I called the number, entered 7-1-1 and was told it would update my system and to tun into a channel where I didn't get any picture. Did that, saw something about updating from the satellite and when it was done my local channels still didn't work. 

Thoughts?

Also, I noticed that my dual tuner Hughes HDVR2 is only registering one tuner...that covered in the wiki too (that's still down)?

Thanks guys...almost here.


----------



## tall1

Try entering 7-2-1


----------



## BigBearf

> Ok now what?


IA, 
If you are talking about getting your locals OTA, try the following:

Check your Messages & Settings>System Information and scroll down to Tuner List and see if you see DIRECTV1(Sat 1), DIRECTV2(Sat 2), ATSC1(Ant In), ASTC2(Ant In) all listed as "enabled". 
I had this issue after zippering and had to rerun guided setup to enable the ASTC (OTA) in order to see the local OTA channels.

Hope this helps, 
BigBearf


----------



## IA-Outdoors

BigBearf,

You are the man of the hour. Guided setup fixed me. Got around both the local channel issue as well as not using my two tuners. Now I have to simply explore the cool stuff I can do with this mod'd HDVR2.

Thanks to all who tried to help!

--Tony


----------



## BigBearf

IA,
Glad to help. "Been there and done that" 
BigBearf


----------



## headcase

Bump - any suggetions?



headcase said:


> I'm having a problem I can't figure out:
> 
> When I first did an install on my new 400GB drive, it showed the expected 57 HD hour capacity. The system was getting a little quirky on me lately and I had trouble accessing it via the network, so I decided to pull the drive out and do a clean reinstall of Zipper with 3.3 and just tonight 3.7 (telling the install script to NOT keep previous recordings).
> 
> After numerous attempts, the System Info menu on the TiVo always says "3 HD or 17 SD hours" as capacity. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Just so you know it's not a faulty drive, I have two of these Samsung 400GB drives, which both worked fine out of the box on my HR10-250, but both are exhibiting the same problem when trying to reinstall Zipper.
> 
> By the way, I've noticed in the Linux boot-up that the PC says that my 400GB drives have only 33GB capacity. And this even after zeroing out the drives and seeing the normal 400GB free under Mac or Windows.


----------



## rbautch

headcase said:


> Bump - any suggetions?


Try using a different boot disc to restore your image, and then boot it up in your TiVo to check it before running the zipper. What boot disc are you using now?


----------



## headcase

rbautch said:


> Try using a different boot disc to restore your image, and then boot it up in your TiVo to check it before running the zipper. What boot disc are you using now?


I first was using an InstantCake 6.3d image within Zipper, following your directions. That worked, the FIRST time I imaged either of the Samsung 400GB drive -- saw full capacity on the TiVo.

When I had problems with the re-imaging, I tried a basic PTVnet with InstantCake 6.3d boot disk combo, but the same exact problem cropped up.

The *only* variable that has changed from previously (besides these 400GB drives being re-imaged versus virgin), is that the PC I'm using is new.


----------



## headcase

Well, after trying different combos, I now know that it isn't the boot disk or the PC, in terms of my TiVo only seeing 33GB available of a 400GB hard drive.

In fact, now my Mac only sees my 400GB drive as a 33GB capacity drive, even after zeroing the drive.

Any way to reformat the drive back to it's original capacity? Somehow, the Zipper reformatted the drive to see only 33GB...


----------



## Gunnyman

headcase that sounds like a badly placed jumper.


----------



## headcase

Gunnyman said:


> headcase that sounds like a badly placed jumper.


Bingo! Thanks Gunnyman.


----------



## buddha2

Hello,

Been trying to search around for answers, but could not find the right help.

I have a DirectTV R10 which I purchased pre-modified from digitalrecorder-dot-com in May 2006. It's been working fine. Recently (about a month ago) I went into TivoWebPlus and renamed the machine to "D&J's Tivo" in anticipation of setting up another machine in the house. Ever since, I have not been able to log in to TivoWebPlus via the web browser using the IP address. I am able to ping it. But that's it. I cannot telnet into it, or f-t-p, or h-t-t-p. I know the connection is there, because I can still use the machine to view photos and listen to music that are on my son's PC.

Anyone with a clue as to what I can do to resolve this issue? Hopefully a solution that does not involve deleting everything on the HD?

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## JWThiers

buddha2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been trying to search around for answers, but could not find the right help.
> 
> I have a DirectTV R10 which I purchased pre-modified from digitalrecorder-dot-com in May 2006. It's been working fine. Recently (about a month ago) I went into TivoWebPlus and renamed the machine to "D&J's Tivo" in anticipation of setting up another machine in the house. Ever since, I have not been able to log in to TivoWebPlus via the web browser using the IP address. I am able to ping it. But that's it. I cannot telnet into it, or f-t-p, or h-t-t-p. I know the connection is there, because I can still use the machine to view photos and listen to music that are on my son's PC.
> 
> Anyone with a clue as to what I can do to resolve this issue? Hopefully a solution that does not involve deleting everything on the HD?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance!


First I would suggest using a separate thread rather than the zipper support thread. Its NOT a zipper issue. Second what needs to be done depends on a lot of things, How was it hacked originally, do you have a serial cable and can you access using it, do you have a boot CD etc. Probably none of which you know anything about because you bought the unit prehacked. So start a new thread first and we can see from there.


----------



## buddha2

JWThiers said:


> So start a new thread first and we can see from there.


Thanks for the suggestion... I didn't realize the specific topic of this thread (thought it was more generalized)


----------



## Hookd

I am having a problem with the install of the Zipper hacks. I think it worked correctly but I can't access TivoWebPlus. I think that the problem is that the hacks are seeing my Tivo as a Standalone but it is really a series 2 DTivo from Hughes DVR40. I've read through the forum and tried some of the suggestions but nothing helps so I uninstalled the hacks and reinstalled them (using the uninstall commands) and didn't do the express so that is how I know that it sees it as a standalone. 

Any clues as to why? Or is this a TWP question?


----------



## rbautch

Hookd said:


> I am having a problem with the install of the Zipper hacks. I think it worked correctly but I can't access TivoWebPlus. I think that the problem is that the hacks are seeing my Tivo as a Standalone but it is really a series 2 DTivo from Hughes DVR40. I've read through the forum and tried some of the suggestions but nothing helps so I uninstalled the hacks and reinstalled them (using the uninstall commands) and didn't do the express so that is how I know that it sees it as a standalone.
> 
> Any clues as to why? Or is this a TWP question?


What service number prefix did you enter when running the zipper? Why do you think the script thinks your tivo is a standalone?


----------



## Hookd

rbautch said:


> What service number prefix did you enter when running the zipper? Why do you think the script thinks your tivo is a standalone?


351 because that is what is the first three digits of it's serial number... and when I read the script and said 'n' to the express install... one of the feedback responses that it recognized my DTivo as a Standalone Unit. And, when I FTP into the box, there is a "StandAlone_Flag" file


----------



## rbautch

Hookd said:


> 351 because that is what is the first three digits of it's serial number... and when I read the script and said 'n' to the express install... one of the feedback responses that it recognized my DTivo as a Standalone Unit. And, when I FTP into the box, there is a "StandAlone_Flag" file


For now, re-run the Zipper, and enter 101 as the prefix. Make sure the standalone_flag gets deleted, and if not, delete it.

edit: I just ran it with the 351 prefix and it correctly recognized the tivo as a Dtivo. Not sure how the standalone flag got there, perhaps an incorrectly entered prefix on a previous run.


----------



## Hookd

rbautch said:


> For now, re-run the Zipper, and enter 101 as the prefix. Make sure the standalone_flag gets deleted, and if not, delete it.


Just one question before I do that... do I run the uninstall first again? And, how do I delete it? I am getting a 'read only' error as I am trying to delete it in the FTP environment.


----------



## Hookd

rbautch said:


> For now, re-run the Zipper, and enter 101 as the prefix. Make sure the standalone_flag gets deleted, and if not, delete it.
> 
> edit: I just ran it with the 351 prefix and it correctly recognized the tivo as a Dtivo. Not sure how the standalone flag got there, perhaps an incorrectly entered prefix on a previous run.


Yes.. I did have the incorrect prefix on my first try.


----------



## rbautch

Hookd said:


> Just one question before I do that... do I run the uninstall first again? And, how do I delete it? I am getting a 'read only' error as I am trying to delete it in the FTP environment.


Telent to the tivo and mount the root filesystem read-write. Try re-running tweak.sh after you delete the standalone_flag. This will automatically uninstall the current version of the script, and download and install the latest.


----------



## Hookd

rbautch said:


> Telent to the tivo and mount the root filesystem read-write. Try re-running tweak.sh after you delete the standalone_flag. This will automatically uninstall the current version of the script, and download and install the latest.


I am embarrassed to say that I am not sure how to mount the filesystem read-write. I have tried and it says that is is mounted as RO. Can you please be specific on how to delete that file?

Thanks


----------



## ForrestB

At the bash prompt, simply type
rw[enter]
for read/write acees and after making the changes type
ro[enter] for read only.


----------



## Hookd

ForrestB said:


> At the bash prompt, simply type
> rw[enter]
> for read/write acees and after making the changes type
> ro[enter] for read only.


Well, I gave up last night and went to bed. And now this morning it won't let me telnet into the box. I can ping it, sometimes.. but not telnet. I am getting "unable to open host on port 23"

Updating..

I did what I normally do when frustrated by various computer things.. I give up and start again when I am not likely to make a stupid mistake.

I got everything to work... thanks for everyone for their help.

This is a great board/community!!!


----------



## BigBearf

Russ et al 
I am trying to upgrade zippered HR10s from 6.3c to 6.3d via slicer 1.3a and get the following error message:

Installing new software. This will take several minutes... 
child process exited abnormally 
while executing 
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout" 
invoked from within 
"if [catch { set fIsActive [CheckActive $db $name] } res] { 
putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res" 
} else { 
if { $eme..." 
(procedure "InstallSoftware" line 7) 
invoked from within 
"InstallSoftware $db $name" 
(file "./installSw.itcl" line 119)

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please 
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error. 
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly. 
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your 
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be 
run again. Exiting now...

Any thoughts or suggestions? 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## rbautch

BigBearf said:


> Russ et al
> I am trying to upgrade zippered HR10s from 6.3c to 6.3d via slicer 1.3a and get the following error message:
> 
> Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
> invoked from within
> "if [catch { set fIsActive [CheckActive $db $name] } res] {
> putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
> } else {
> if { $eme..."
> (procedure "InstallSoftware" line 7)
> invoked from within
> "InstallSoftware $db $name"
> (file "./installSw.itcl" line 119)
> 
> installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
> run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
> Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
> Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
> existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
> run again. Exiting now...
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


Do a cat /etc/fstab, and make sure the root filesystem agrees with bootpage -p. If it does, mount the tivo read-only, run e2fsck -p, then reboot the tivo, then try again. If still no luck, let you tivo take the upgrade naturally, then re-Zipper it.


----------



## BigBearf

> Do a cat /etc/fstab, and make sure the root filesystem agrees with bootpage -p. If it does, mount the tivo read-only, run e2fsck -p, then reboot the tivo, then try again. If still no luck, let you tivo take the upgrade naturally, then re-Zipper it.


Another bit of info:
As per the instructions below I ran installSw.itcl

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please 
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error. 
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly. 
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your 
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be 
run again. Exiting now...

and got the following error message:

HR-10-V8.140-bash# installSw.itcl
07/03:03:25:26: .//installSw.itcl: SwSystem 6.3c-01-2-357 is already active.

Any other thoughts or suggestions otherwise I will just make another zipper disk with 6.3d and rezipper the drives and get ready for the NFL season coming up
Thanks,
BigBearf


----------



## bnm81002

only 1 of my DTivo units rebooted last Sat/Sun nite(6-30/7-1) as required with the cron setup through the enhancement script, the unit says "Last Status: Failed. No dial tone" but my other unit says "Last Status: Succeeded" why did only 1 and not both my units rebooted as required? thanks


----------



## cr33p

I have a zippered dsr704, running 6.3c, has been running flawless for about 3 months, however now when I connect with telnet it get a connection, then within 15 seconds the connection is lost and the tv screen goes grey almost like it locks up, I can then hit the tivo button and it goes to tivo central. I can not ftp to the box either. Would anyone have an idea as to what is going on? I want to ftp all my shows off the box to put 6.2a back on the machine.


----------



## rbautch

BigBearf said:


> Another bit of info:
> As per the instructions below I ran installSw.itcl
> 
> installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
> run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
> Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
> Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
> existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
> run again. Exiting now...
> 
> and got the following error message:
> 
> HR-10-V8.140-bash# installSw.itcl
> 07/03:03:25:26: .//installSw.itcl: SwSystem 6.3c-01-2-357 is already active.
> 
> Any other thoughts or suggestions otherwise I will just make another zipper disk with 6.3d and rezipper the drives and get ready for the NFL season coming up
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


Run this command:


Code:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

and post the results. Also check the system information screen to see what software you're currently running. It's possible you're already at 6.3c, and the Slicer is throwing the error because of it. It's also possible that installSw.itcl ran successfully on one of your previous attempts. If that's the case, you can run the slicer again with the -c switch, like this:


Code:


./slicer 6.3c-01-2-357 -c

which will skip running installSw.itcl, and go right to copying your kernel and hacks.


----------



## utnorris

Hello all,
I Zippered my two HR10-250's this past april and I am using version 2.8 with a 6.3 image (not sure if it is "C" or "B"). I have a couple of quick questions:

1. I read over the release notes leading from 2.8 to 3.7, however it didn't seem as though there was a significant change between the versions other than offering better usb/ethernet support. Is this correct or is there something significant in the version change?

2. If I do need to do an update I should be able to telnet in and re-run the cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh command and it will grab the latest updates without erasing my recorded shows and SP's, is this correct?

3. Does the new Zipper enable the HME or is that even possible on the HR10-250?

Hopefully these are simple questions, however after reading all the posts since this past April when i was doing my hacking, I was not able to find my answers. Thank you in advance,

Utnorris


----------



## BigBearf

Russ here is the return screen

HR10.141(1)-bash# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
6.3c-01-2-357 tyDb 146989 02/12/07 05:05 796 
6.3d-01-2-357 tyDb 467598 04/29/07 06:46 772 
ACTIVE tyDb 146989 02/12/07 05:05 796 

Running ./slicer 6.3d-01-2-357 -c produced the same results. Any other thoughts?


----------



## BigBearf

Russ, 
Here are the results of the ./slicer -c command:

HR10.141(1)-bash# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
6.3c-01-2-357 tyDb 146989 02/12/07 05:05 796 
6.3d-01-2-357 tyDb 467598 04/29/07 06:46 772 
ACTIVE tyDb 146989 02/12/07 05:05 796

HR10.141(1)-bash# cd /hacks
HR10.141(1)-bash# ./slicer 6.3d-01-2-357 -c

The Slicer - Version 1.3a

WARNING!! We are about to install 6.3d-01-2-357 software on your TiVo
Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
the forums at www.tivocommunity.com and *************.com that
pertain to The Slicer.

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda7
Your kernel partition is hda6
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
Your alternate kernel partition is hda3

6.3d-01-2-357 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.
Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:

Checking your system for required utilities...
find is present
wget is present
tar is present
sed is present
cut is present
All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now...

I synced and rebooted and I guess that I'll just have to pull the drive and reimage with 6.3d unless you have any thoughts.

BigBearf


----------



## Emad

After the Hack on my 10-250 I don't see any international channels at all now. I put the old hard drive back and they are there? 

Is this a bug or do I need to do something else? I went to the channel settings and they skip from XM 900 to XM 9000 and I can't add any new channels?

any ideas?


----------



## Da Goon

Emad said:


> After the Hack on my 10-250 I don't see any international channels at all now. I put the old hard drive back and they are there?
> 
> Is this a bug or do I need to do something else? I went to the channel settings and they skip from XM 900 to XM 9000 and I can't add any new channels?
> 
> any ideas?


Messages and Settings > Settings > Satellite > Autodetect Satellite Info
Then wait patiently.


----------



## Emad

Thanks Goon, 

I got another one for you. I looked but can't seem to find what directory the recordings are in.

thanks


----------



## JWThiers

Emad said:


> Thanks Goon,
> 
> I got another one for you. I looked but can't seem to find what directory the recordings are in.
> 
> thanks


Try reading starting here and also the next couple of posts. Its not a question of what directory the recordings are in but what partition the recordings are in. FYI depending on what you want to do with that info you might be heading toward some touchy topics for this forum.


----------



## Emad

JW I read the first 4 pages about that Zapper and partitions, but found nothing about the recordings was that the intended link?


----------



## overzeetop

Is it possible to "re-zipper" a drive without removing it from the TiVo? I've got an HR10-250 that appears to have had its varr directory wiped, and the script to reinstall the hacks seems to be failing (will not recreate var/hack/bin, "cut" is not a valid command.) Its not much help that I've lost some basic system commands, such as ls, and have to use 'busybox ls' and such to get directories. Even my rc.sysinit.author file doesn't execute at startup, and I have to run it manually to get ftp running (though I can tn in to do that). 

Anyway, can a drive be re-zippered in place? I'm edgy about running anything on my TiVo because of the "missing" commands. There aren't any life-or-death shows in place, but I'd still rather not lose what I have.


----------



## JWThiers

Emad said:


> JW I read the first 4 pages about that Zapper and partitions, but found nothing about the recordings was that the intended link?


The partitions that say mfs application and mfs media is where the recordings are located. Unfortunately you need special tools to deal with those partitions to do anything useful, and those tools can be used for extraction which we can't talk about here. If you go to the other site and search for mfs you will probably find the information that I think you are looking for.


----------



## JWThiers

overzeetop said:


> Is it possible to "re-zipper" a drive without removing it from the TiVo? I've got an HR10-250 that appears to have had its varr directory wiped, and the script to reinstall the hacks seems to be failing (will not recreate var/hack/bin, "cut" is not a valid command.) Its not much help that I've lost some basic system commands, such as ls, and have to use 'busybox ls' and such to get directories. Even my rc.sysinit.author file doesn't execute at startup, and I have to run it manually to get ftp running (though I can tn in to do that).
> 
> Anyway, can a drive be re-zippered in place? I'm edgy about running anything on my TiVo because of the "missing" commands. There aren't any life-or-death shows in place, but I'd still rather not lose what I have.


Although I do not have a 250 and some of the behavior is different on non-HD units its not terribly different so I'll try to help. First like many you are confused by what zipper is vs what the enhancement script (which is part of zipper) is, read the DVR-pedia entry here that way we are using the same terminology. Since your unit was previously hacked (used zipper) and I assume successfully since you can telnet in, you only need to worry about the enhancement script from now on unless you want to do a fresh install. It is normal behavior for the var directory to periodically get wiped. Zipper/Enhancement Script (tweak.sh) should have taken care of that.
A couple of questions:
1. When you say "the script to reinstall the hacks" do yo mean tweak.sh?
2. What did you do just before you started to get this behavior?
3. Did you modify the author file or ftp it from your PC?​


----------



## overzeetop

Thanks for the reply and the link to the DVR-pedia...the link on the zipper page is dead (or was when I tried it). 

Just deleted several paragraphs...it looks like I need tweak.sh, but can't get it to work because my current system command set is FUBAR'd. I was hoping that zipper would install the basics, and tweak.sh would install them. Not the case, apparently. I'll hop over to the enhancement thread and see what I can figure out.


----------



## JWThiers

overzeetop said:


> Thanks for the reply and the link to the DVR-pedia...the link on the zipper page is dead (or was when I tried it).
> 
> Just deleted several paragraphs...it looks like I need tweak.sh, but can't get it to work because my current system command set is FUBAR'd. I was hoping that zipper would install the basics, and tweak.sh would install them. Not the case, apparently. I'll hop over to the enhancement thread and see what I can figure out.


The wiki died but is being reincarnated at DVR-pedia.

IF you deleted the "paragraphs" from your author on your PC and FTP'd them over it might have gotten corrupted with DOS line endings and needs to be dos2unix'ed or chmod'ed to be executable or both.


----------



## djdavis75

Sorry if this has already been covered here, but I couldn't find it. Music and Photos no longer works on My Zippered DTivo when I upgraded to Tivo Desktop 2.4a. Is there any solution to fix this other than downgrading to 2.3?

Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1

I don't think 2.4 works with the Dtivo.


----------



## Robin

What an easy upgrade!!!

I've only upgraded once before, a S1 standalone years ago. A dead drive finally forced my hand on my HDVR2. I bought a 400gb drive, ran the zipper, and it's up and running. :up:

My networking luck is not so good. I bought a Airlink ASOHOUSB from Frys, but can't telnet or ping the TiVo. I set the address to 192.168.1.255 which is in the proper subnet and outside the DHCP range for my router. The lights are on both on the adapter and the router. I've read through the wiki tips and have done everything but change the IP address.

My other problem is the serial cable (with which I assume I could change the IP address). I have the cable from my s1, and a null modem adapter, but my laptop doesn't have serial. Will it work if I pick up a usb/9 pin serial adapter?

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

Robin said:


> What an easy upgrade!!!
> 
> I've only upgraded once before, a S1 standalone years ago. A dead drive finally forced my hand on my HDVR2. I bought a 400gb drive, ran the zipper, and it's up and running. :up:
> 
> My networking luck is not so good. I bought a Airlink ASOHOUSB from Frys, but can't telnet or ping the TiVo. I set the address to 192.168.1.255 which is in the proper subnet and outside the DHCP range for my router. The lights are on both on the adapter and the router. I've read through the wiki tips and have done everything but change the IP address.
> 
> My other problem is the serial cable (with which I assume I could change the IP address). I have the cable from my s1, and a null modem adapter, but my laptop doesn't have serial. Will it work if I pick up a usb/9 pin serial adapter?
> 
> Thanks!


Change the last octet of the IP address to something other than 255.


----------



## Robin

rbautch said:


> Change the last octet of the IP address to something other than 255.


Why? (Not that I doubt you, I just want to know. Curiosity & the cat, y'know.)

Is there any way to change it without either pulling the drive or a serial cable? Any input on my serial/usb problem?


----------



## JamieP

Robin said:


> Why? (Not that I doubt you, I just want to know. Curiosity & the cat, y'know.)
> 
> Is there any way to change it without either pulling the drive or a serial cable? Any input on my serial/usb problem?


In a class C network, x.x.x.255 is reserved for the broadcast address: link. Data sent to the broadcast address is sent to every device in the subnet.

Yes, the usb-to-serial adapters should work with a tivo null-modem cable.


----------



## JWThiers

JamieP said:


> In a class C network, x.x.x.255 is reserved for the broadcast address: link. Data sent to the broadcast address is sent to every device in the subnet.


For the more technically challenged of us that means it no worky if you use 255.


----------



## Robin

Thank you!


----------



## Hookd

I have a zipper'ed 40 gb hard drive. I was thinking of replacing that hard drive with a 400 gb hard drive. It is possible to use 'zipper' again on the new hard drive? Will I be able to keep my recordings?


----------



## JWThiers

Hookd said:


> I have a zipper'ed 40 gb hard drive. I was thinking of replacing that hard drive with a 400 gb hard drive. It is possible to use 'zipper' again on the new hard drive? Will I be able to keep my recordings?


And keep the recordings??? Not easily. The simplest would probably be to transfer the recordings temporarily to your PC using something like mfs_ftp, pull the drive, use zipper to install a fresh copy of the OS to the new drive using zipper and then mfs_ftp the content back. Can't really discuss mfs_ftp here but you get the idea.


----------



## ttodd1

Why couldn't he just use mfslive (or the such) and copy the 40gb to the 400gb and expand it?


----------



## JWThiers

Oops, I had just given some advice about someone who had a dying/dead drive that wanted to do the same thing. He could do that but be aware that dd coping can take a while (hours depending on the size of the drive).


----------



## ttodd1

I didn't mean DD copying, I was referring to the mfsbackup/mfsrestore.


----------



## Cosmos

Hi Gunny, a while back you were very helpful in me actually setting up a new larger drive for my DIRECTIVO, and it has been working fine. My problem isn't actually with my DIRECTIVO, but with my network seeing it. I have tried everything and it will not show up. I use a D-LINK X-Treme N Gigabit router and a NETGEAR GA311 gigabit NIC. I use a NETGEAR FA120 USB ethernet adapter connected to my DIRECTIVO. I know when I set up the drive I gave it an IP address and a name, but I am not sure of what they were. Yes I should have written them down, but I didn't. My network is fine, as my router sees my computer and VOIP devices fine, but won't see the FA120/DIRECTIVO. Now comes the part I am afraid will throw up a red flag, I am running WINDOWS VISTA ULTIMATE. I had numerous problems not connected with my network or TIVO with XP, but they are all gone now with VISTA. Can you help me with this one? Thanx in advance.

Jack


----------



## ttodd1

Get something like AngryIP and run it to find out what the IP of the DTivo is.


----------



## Cosmos

I tried that and it didn't detect it, also every piece of security software I am running (Norton, Defender, Spyware Doctor) all found it as a threat to my system.


----------



## ttodd1

If it has an IP and you gave it the correct range it will find it. It just won't show you its name, it will most likely show up as a N/A. 
As for your secruity software - disable it when you scan.

After looking at some of your other posts

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4867707#post4867707

Since you swapped out your router, are you sure your subnet did not change? Your including *ALL* the information of what has/did happen when you lost connectivity helps us try to help you. And since this does not happen to be a Zipper issue then it should be continued in your other thread.


----------



## JWThiers

I'd also suggest a serial cable.


----------



## Da Goon

JWThiers said:


> I'd also suggest a serial cable.


Seriously, with a serial connection, you can just type ifconfig and it'll spit out your network params.


----------



## Cosmos

Ok, I know some things you wouldn't expect me to know, but others that are no-brainers I don't know, so enlighten me as to how to connect my TIVO with a serial cable. By the way, if it involves running the cable directly from the TIVO to my computer, you are talking about a very long cable. I run a wired network, and the internet connection is in a completely different room than my computer about 40 to 50 feet worth of ethernet cable away.

Thanx for the help.


----------



## Da Goon

You will need to connect the serial cable to your pc. Here you go:
http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/35.html
http://9thtee.com/tivo-dt2.htm
http://www.geocities.com/mlm19811999/tivo_serial_bash.html


----------



## Cosmos

My computer does not have a serial port.


----------



## Da Goon

Cosmos said:


> My computer does not have a serial port.


Neither does mine.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812184003


----------



## Cosmos

I will assume that the serial connector on this device is a female? So if I connect a Tivo serial cable to my Tivo, how long is the average cable? Do they make them 25 feet long, or will I have to use extensions? It sounds like extensions/adapters will definitely slow down the signal from my Tivo to my computer. I tried the Angry IP Scanner and it found my computer and VOIP device, but not the FA120/Tivo. I set the IP range and PORT range more than wide enough too. The power light on the FA120 lights, but not the activity light. I wonder if the FA120 could have gone bad. When I was still running XP I lost my internet connection one day and after trying everything I could think of I reset the router as a last resort. I got my connection back, but lost the Tivo. Ever since then I have not been able to get it back with XP or VISTA ULTIMATE.


----------



## JWThiers

Cosmos said:


> I will assume that the serial connector on this device is a female? So if I connect a Tivo serial cable to my Tivo, how long is the average cable? Do they make them 25 feet long, or will I have to use extensions? It sounds like extensions/adapters will definitely slow down the signal from my Tivo to my computer. I tried the Angry IP Scanner and it found my computer and VOIP device, but not the FA120/Tivo. I set the IP range and PORT range more than wide enough too. The power light on the FA120 lights, but not the activity light. I wonder if the FA120 could have gone bad. When I was still running XP I lost my internet connection one day and after trying everything I could think of I reset the router as a last resort. I got my connection back, but lost the Tivo. Ever since then I have not been able to get it back with XP or VISTA ULTIMATE.


here is the cable you need., you can get extensions from 6' - 100' at you local computer supply store. If you don't have a serial port you can use a usb - serial adapter. When you reset your router you probably changed the subnet your network was using, so your tivo is probably on a different subnet. If you know what subnet you were using before set your router to that subnet and you will most likely get your tivo back. change the subnet of the tivo to what your router uses by default and then change the router back to that.


----------



## Cosmos

Ok, once I determine what subnet my router is set at, I have to change it to what the Tivo is. Now I don't know the Tivo's subnet. Is their a default range of subnets that my Tivo might be set at, or is it like the proverbial needle in the haystack trying to figure out what the Tivo's subnet is? It seems to me that 255.255.255.0 is a default for my router. Could the Tivo be 255.255.255.1?


----------



## JWThiers

255.255.255.0 is the subnet MASK not the subnet itself. The ip address is most likely 192.168.yyy.xxx. The yyy is the subnet, what is used by any router depends on the manufacturer. So if the IP of your router is 192.168.1.1 then the IP of ALL other devices on your network will be in the range 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254. If you have a device (as I suspect your tivo) has an IP of say 192.168.2.xxx then your tivo will not be seen by any other devices on your network. 

What most likely happened is that at some point you had your router set to a subnet other than its default, set a static IP for your tivo, and when you reset your router the subnet for your router (and all devices using DHCP) changed and now you cant access your tivo. If you had know the subnet you had been using all you would have to do is change your routers subnet to the one you used to use and you would be set. I would probably still change the IP of your tivo to something in the default range of your router to prevent this from happening again, but thats just making things easier. BTW if you need to "reset" you router again, instead of resetting to factory defaults just unplug the router and count to 10m and plug it back in. This will keep your custom settings and still reset the problems (usually, at least it ALWAYS works for me).


----------



## Cosmos

Ok, let me see if I've got this. I am almost positive that the IP on my router is 192.168.0.xxx, so therefore if my Tivo is 192.168.1.xxx it will not be seen by the router. So if I change the router IP to 192.168.1.xxx the Tivo should appear? I am positive that the Tivo is either 0 or 1, because I know there is no way it is 2. I have never used 2 before, only 0 and 1. The router is the D-LINK DIR-655 Xtreme N Gigabit Router with a NETGEAR GA311 Gigabit adapter. I wish I could check this out now, but I am at work and it will have to wait till I get home tonight.


----------



## ttodd1

I thought I asked about this a few posts back?


----------



## Cosmos

Yes you did, but there is a lot more I need to learn about networking, and I thought the subnet was something else, where JW explained it and I understood. I didn't understand what you were referring to when you mentioned the subnet before.


----------



## mrfloyd

What happened to the Zipper Wiki? 
I get a 404 error when I try and navigate to this page.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MurrayW

mrfloyd said:


> What happened to the Zipper Wiki?
> I get a 404 error when I try and navigate to this page.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Go up about 4 posts to JWThiers signature.


----------



## JWThiers

mrfloyd said:


> What happened to the Zipper Wiki?
> I get a 404 error when I try and navigate to this page.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


It died and was blended into dvr pedia. See my thread about the wiki being dead a few weeks ago.


----------



## JWThiers

Cosmos said:


> Ok, let me see if I've got this. I am almost positive that the IP on my router is 192.168.0.xxx, so therefore if my Tivo is 192.168.1.xxx it will not be seen by the router. So if I change the router IP to 192.168.1.xxx the Tivo should appear? I am positive that the Tivo is either 0 or 1, because I know there is no way it is 2. I have never used 2 before, only 0 and 1. The router is the D-LINK DIR-655 Xtreme N Gigabit Router with a NETGEAR GA311 Gigabit adapter. I wish I could check this out now, but I am at work and it will have to wait till I get home tonight.


That would do it. Then change the IP of your tivo to the 192.168.0.xxx and then your router back to that as well and you should be ok.


----------



## tsanga

Hopefully just a quick one:

Does the zipper install the 7.2 or 3.1.5 killinitrd kernel for a HR10-250?


----------



## ttodd1

JWThiers said:


> That would do it. Then change the IP of your tivo to the 192.168.0.xxx and then your router back to that as well and you should be ok.


Why do all that changing? Since his pc still got on the network then I would assume that it is getting its address via DHCP so it will still work even with the change to the router. Put the router on the .0 or .1 (which ever it is not now) reboot the pc (or do a release and renew with ipconfig) and IF the Tivo is on that subnet all should work fine.


----------



## ttodd1

Cosmos said:


> Yes you did, but there is a lot more I need to learn about networking, and I thought the subnet was something else, where JW explained it and I understood. I didn't understand what you were referring to when you mentioned the subnet before.


Not knowing/understanding is fine - ask and we will explain or Google and you can find lots of answers (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork).

But we have no idea what you do and do not know unless you tell/ask us. What I find "annoying" (lack of a better word at this time) is the total ignoring of the question when I am trying to help you by suggesting a solution based on the other posts you have made. 

We all weren't born with this knowledge, we had to learn it too (and some of us the hard way).


----------



## rbautch

tsanga said:


> Hopefully just a quick one:
> 
> Does the zipper install the 7.2 or 3.1.5 killinitrd kernel for a HR10-250?


3.1.5


----------



## rbautch

mrfloyd said:


> What happened to the Zipper Wiki?
> I get a 404 error when I try and navigate to this page.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


It's also linked at the bottom of the Zipper website.


----------



## tsanga

1. What are the advantages of the 7.2.2 kernel? As far as I can tell, the only difference would be the ability to use DHCP. Anything else?

2. How would I substitute this kernel into the zipper-created iso image?


----------



## Da Goon

tsanga said:


> 1. What are the advantages of the 7.2.2 kernel? As far as I can tell, the only difference would be the ability to use DHCP. Anything else?


That's about it. You can still use dhcp if you insmod af_packet.o early on in bootup.


----------



## JWThiers

ttodd1 said:


> Why do all that changing? Since his pc still got on the network then I would assume that it is getting its address via DHCP so it will still work even with the change to the router. Put the router on the .0 or .1 (which ever it is not now) reboot the pc (or do a release and renew with ipconfig) and IF the Tivo is on that subnet all should work fine.


That way if his router ever gets factory reset again he won't have this problem again. A little extra work on the front end can save a lot of work on the other side, especially if you forget that the subnet was changed or how to change it.


----------



## JWThiers

ttodd1 said:


> Not knowing/understanding is fine - ask and we will explain or Google and you can find lots of answers (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork).
> 
> But we have no idea what you do and do not know unless you tell/ask us. What I find "annoying" (lack of a better word at this time) is the total ignoring of the question when I am trying to help you by suggesting a solution based on the other posts you have made.
> 
> We all weren't born with this knowledge, we had to learn it too (and some of us the hard way).


Its all good.  
He made a mistake, it happens. No point in getting spun up about someone not understanding every solution. :up:


----------



## thepicman

Quick question. I have a dying drive so I am going to zipper fresh one and while I am at it add a 2nd drive. Is there a reason I can't run the zipper cd and then before putting it back in the tivo, run mfsadd to add and expand the 2nd drive? 

Also, is there anything in zipper that adjusts the swapfile size or will I need to do that when I mfsadd??

Ah, answered part of it myself mfsadd -r 4...

TIA!

TPM


----------



## ttodd1

JWThiers said:


> That way if his router ever gets factory reset again he won't have this problem again. A little extra work on the front end can save a lot of work on the other side, especially if you forget that the subnet was changed or how to change it.


Then that would be a good reason to put a label on the router with its IP address. :up:

As for the other post, wasn't "getting all spun up" about it. Just pointing out that if you don't understand what was asked of you, ask for clarification.


----------



## JWThiers

ttodd1 said:


> Then that would be a good reason to put a label on the router with its IP address. :up:
> 
> As for the other post, wasn't "getting all spun up" about it. Just pointing out that if you don't understand what was asked of you, ask for clarification.


Thats one way of doing it, but not knowing anything at all about his network setup (he may have had someone set it up for him and has other things with a static IP for example) and rather than me asking him what other equipment in his network had static IP's and risk potentially fubaring something else I figured it is just easier to do all the swapping of IP's and get everything running on the routers default subnet. It took me a few times messing my network before I learned to label everything . For those with bad handwriting a cheap label maker goes a long way. I also keep a file that has all the IP's of everything that has a static address (routers, Tivo's, bridges, etc). Both work well :up: :up:

But if you thought you understood something but were incorrect in your understanding  , you wouldn't know to ask for clarification   . I've made that mistake before, just search for static DHCP and you will see a pretty lengthly exchange. I'm still reluctant to use that term and will always also use DHCP Reservation or somehow make sure it is referenced to the mac address. I caught his error when he said his subnet was 255.255.255.0 which is obviously wrong. Corrected his error in thinking and gave him a workable solution. Yeah its frustrating when you ask the right questions and don't get an answer or they don't understand and ignore it, but its a learning process. You gotta crawl before you walk and once you are walking you will fall at sometime and wonder WTF???


----------



## Cosmos

Thanx for all of your help! I found the little spiral notebook where I had written down the Tivo's ip address and name, and it made no difference. The router would not see it, so I figured that the next logical step was to check the FA120 to see if it was working, so I went out and bought a Belkin USB to Ethernet adapter and hooked it up and right away the router saw my Tivo. The FA120 had gone bad. BTW, it was impossible to find the FA120 in major electronics stores anymore. I checked everywhere and nobody carried it anymore. I bought the Belkin and crossed my fingers and it worked. Now that the problem is solved, could you give me a link to where I can refresh my memory as to how to communicate with the Tivo using Telnet? I used to know how but it has been so long that I have forgotten. All I remember is "o 192.168.0.100" to connect, but after that I forget the other commands. Thanx again for all your help.


----------



## CopyCat

Cosmos said:


> Thanx for all of your help! I found the little spiral notebook where I had written down the Tivo's ip address and name, and it made no difference. The router would not see it, so I figured that the next logical step was to check the FA120 to see if it was working, so I went out and bought a Belkin USB to Ethernet adapter and hooked it up and right away the router saw my Tivo. The FA120 had gone bad. BTW, it was impossible to find the FA120 in major electronics stores anymore. I checked everywhere and nobody carried it anymore. I bought the Belkin and crossed my fingers and it worked. Now that the problem is solved, could you give me a link to where I can refresh my memory as to how to communicate with the Tivo using Telnet? I used to know how but it has been so long that I have forgotten. All I remember is "o 192.168.0.100" to connect, but after that I forget the other commands. Thanx again for all your help.


E-bay still has some FA120s posted for those that can't find them elsewhere.


----------



## cr33p

CopyCat said:


> E-bay still has some FA120s posted for those that can't find them elsewhere.


Or if you want to save yourself some money go to frys.com and order the airlink adapter they are 12.99 before shipping I believe

http://www.outpost.com/product/4415686


----------



## tsanga

tsanga said:


> 2. How would I substitute this kernel into the zipper-created iso image?


Just want to confirm what I think will work.

If I want to use the 7.2.2 killinitrd kernel instead, in the generated zipper universal ISO, I can replace the /s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz with the kernel found in /s2_kernels/7.2.2-oth-k1/vmlinux.px.gz, since zipper uses the kernel in the /s2_kernels/3.1.5/ directory.

Correct?


----------



## Da Goon

Or you could just use one simple dd command and install the kernel yourself afterwards.


----------



## tsanga

Da Goon said:


> Or you could just use one simple dd command and install the kernel yourself afterwards.


Oh, duh! Of course. Thanks.


----------



## rac8006

Its been a month now and I've not heard anythng that would make me think that I could get my tivo working. So I guess its to the trash.


----------



## Gunnyman

rac8006 said:


> Its been a month now and I've not heard anythng that would make me think that I could get my tivo working. So I guess its to the trash.


maybe if you started a new thread instead of having your OFF TOPIC problem get lost in this one..


----------



## rac8006

Gunnyman said:


> maybe if you started a new thread instead of having your OFF TOPIC problem get lost in this one..


If I knew how to start a new thread I would. I was talking to someone previously and they stopped talking.


----------



## ttodd1

Top Left and Bottom left - click on the button that says New Thread.......


----------



## JWThiers

That would be on the main forum page not the thread page.


----------



## rac8006

I don't see a new thread at the top left or bottom left.


----------



## Da Goon

rac8006 said:


> I don't see a new thread at the top left or bottom left.


I see 2 "New Thread" buttons 
They're easily accessible.


----------



## JWThiers

rac8006 said:


> I don't see a new thread at the top left or bottom left.


On the main forum page not the thread page where you are reading this, the one that lists all the threads. at the top and bottom of that page is a new thread button. If you still can't find them you probably shouldn't be hacking your tivo (SORRY), but this does require a bit of attention to detail.


----------



## curbside

updating the zipper

I've been using the zipper for the past year and a half without any problems, but I want to update it to the latest version. I replaced my tweak.sh file with the latest one but when I run it I get the following error:

OFFICE-TiVo# sh tweak.sh
: command not found
tweak.sh: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
'weak.sh: line 32: ` fi

Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## JWThiers

You shouldn't have to "Replace" tweak.sh? What you should have done is just rerun the tweak.sh that is you originally ran with. This will automatically uninstall the current set of hacks download the latest and install them. The hacks are contained in a file called rbautch_files.tgz

As far as fixing the problem, try coping the original tweak.sh to your tivo from your zipper disk and try again.


----------



## Gunnyman

rac8006 said:


> I don't see a new thread at the top left or bottom left.


----------



## JWThiers

Roflmfao   :up:


----------



## curbside

JWThiers said:


> You shouldn't have to "Replace" tweak.sh? What you should have done is just rerun the tweak.sh that is you originally ran with. This will automatically uninstall the current set of hacks download the latest and install them. The hacks are contained in a file called rbautch_files.tgz
> 
> As far as fixing the problem, try coping the original tweak.sh to your tivo from your zipper disk and try again.


The original tweak.sh that I had installed didn't do that. That is why I replaced it. I'm not sure if I have a copy of the one I deleted.


----------



## JWThiers

curbside said:


> The original tweak.sh that I had installed didn't do that. That is why I replaced it. I'm not sure if I have a copy of the one I deleted.


Which would mean you had a REALLY old version. In which case you can manually run tweak_uninstall.sh. After you uninstall you could probably copy athe new version of tweak, which would add the auto uninstall feature. after you do this just run tweak again and it should DL the latest tweaks and install them.


----------



## gsr

Gunnyman said:


>


Hmm, all I see is a bunch of yellow arrows. Where the heck is the button for starting a new thread???


----------



## tall1

gsr said:


> Hmm, all I see is a bunch of yellow arrows. Where the heck is the button for starting a new thread???


It is the button that reads, "New Thread". But I clicked on it and it didn't do anything.


----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


>


I click on the button with all the arrows pointing at it and it doesn't work???  But if I go to the main page the "New Thread" button there works. Gunny you need to fix your button.


----------



## JWThiers

tall1 said:


> It is the button that reads, "New Thread". But I clicked on it and it didn't do anything.


Works fine for me.


----------



## Gunnyman




----------



## JWThiers

Gunnyman said:


>


OK I fixed that now what??? 

<giggle>


----------



## Gunnyman

looks good now


----------



## tsanga

Is the D-link DUB-E100 rev. A4 supported in the backported drivers? I did a search and didn't find it.

I see specific callouts for rev. B1 and B1 alternate, but I think otherwise the DUB-E100 is in the stock package. Right? If so, TiVo lists rev. A4 as being incompatible.


----------



## Da Goon

If you want to see if an adapter is compatible then check your usb.map on the tivo or the backport package README. If it's not in either, then it's not supported.


----------



## OpticalCarrier

Im trying to install zipper to my 6.3d HR10-250 that I just used a weaknees boot disc to add a second 300GB hard drive. I did a backup of my original tivo drive, then used the mfsadd to add the second hard drive. This seems to complete successfully. So then I rebooted with the zipper CDROM that I burnt.


I got through the part where I enter the first 3 numbers of my TIVO service number, and tell it that Im running 6.3.x I also told it that my original tivo drive is on hda

Now it tells me that its is:

Backing up your root filesystem to alternate partition...

Its been like this for 30 minutes. I'm guessing its stuck. So what should I try now?

EDIT:

Also, I have not yet received my new hard drive's bracket, cable, and fan. So I just put my original tivo HD (that had the mfsadd done to it) back in the tivo and now it just loops through the booting process and never boots up. Is this because it cannot find its second hard drive? Or because the zipper thing messed it up?


----------



## coachO

I zipped my Hr10-250 about 18 months ago and it is still running 3.5. Now the video is freezing and I am having audio dropputs. 

Can I do a clear and delete to see if that helps? What will it do to the hacks. I am sorry, but I know very little about the zipper, I just followed instructions when I installed it. 

Also, I tried my original HDD that I so carefully stored and it is stuck in a cycle of powering up screens. Not sure what to do about this either. Could it be the power supply? Any other suggestions to fix the problem are welcomed!

I hate to succumb to the hr20 and give up my Tivo, so all help is appreciated.


----------



## OpticalCarrier

coachO said:


> I zipped my Hr10-250 about 18 months ago and it is still running 3.5. Now the video is freezing and I am having audio dropputs.
> 
> Can I do a clear and delete to see if that helps? What will it do to the hacks. I am sorry, but I know very little about the zipper, I just followed instructions when I installed it.
> 
> Also, I tried my original HDD that I so carefully stored and it is stuck in a cycle of powering up screens. Not sure what to do about this either. Could it be the power supply? Any other suggestions to fix the problem are welcomed!
> 
> I hate to succumb to the hr20 and give up my Tivo, so all help is appreciated.


I think our only option now is InstantCake with PTVnetHD and the boot disc. $45 bucks for all 3


----------



## coachO

I have the original image 3.5 and boot disks that I used. I think I remember reading that a clear and delete will cause me to lose networking. If that is all and my Tivo will work again, then I can live with that until I can reimage it.

I am only losing Digital sound as it seems to work on analog.


----------



## mrfloyd

*Move recordings/settings to larger HD and use zipper.*

Is there an easier way to do this?

I've got a Hughs series 2 DirecTivo. My plan was to use the MFS tools off of the Weakness boot disk to do a mfsbackup|mfsrestore from my 120Gb drive to a new 500Gb drive and then use the zipper. Unfortunately I got that Target drive not big enough error when trying to do the backup & restore. I think the error is due to the fact that I have already done the expansion a few years ago from the original 40Gb HD to the existing 120Gb HD.

It looks like I might be able to do the back up using msflive beta version using the f option. I would then just use the zipper on the newly restored 500Gb drive.

Am I going about this the right way? Is there an easier way to keep the recordings and settings to maintain the wife approval factor?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Soapm

mrfloyd said:


> *Move recordings/settings to larger HD and use zipper.*
> 
> Is there an easier way to do this?
> 
> I've got a Hughs series 2 DirecTivo. My plan was to use the MFS tools off of the Weakness boot disk to do a mfsbackup|mfsrestore from my 120Gb drive to a new 500Gb drive and then use the zipper. Unfortunately I got that Target drive not big enough error when trying to do the backup & restore. I think the error is due to the fact that I have already done the expansion a few years ago from the original 40Gb HD to the existing 120Gb HD.
> 
> It looks like I might be able to do the back up using msflive beta version using the f option. I would then just use the zipper on the newly restored 500Gb drive.
> 
> Am I going about this the right way? Is there an easier way to keep the recordings and settings to maintain the wife approval factor?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Download a fresh copy of mslive here http://www.mfslive.com/download.htm

While there use the command generator to give you the exact command to use http://www.mfslive.com/cgen.php

Good luck!

Ps... I copy and paste the command in to a word document to make it easier to see where the spaces go


----------



## JWThiers

mrfloyd said:


> *Move recordings/settings to larger HD and use zipper.*
> 
> Is there an easier way to do this?
> 
> I've got a Hughs series 2 DirecTivo. My plan was to use the MFS tools off of the Weakness boot disk to do a mfsbackup|mfsrestore from my 120Gb drive to a new 500Gb drive and then use the zipper. Unfortunately I got that Target drive not big enough error when trying to do the backup & restore. I think the error is due to the fact that I have already done the expansion a few years ago from the original 40Gb HD to the existing 120Gb HD.
> 
> It looks like I might be able to do the back up using msflive beta version using the f option. I would then just use the zipper on the newly restored 500Gb drive.
> 
> Am I going about this the right way? Is there an easier way to keep the recordings and settings to maintain the wife approval factor?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You can only expand the image once, so unless you have the original 40 GB drive to get an image from you will need a fresh image from somewhere. To keep the recordings the easiest thing to do is copy them off onto your computer and transfer them back to the new drive, but that is technically extraction and not really talked about here.


----------



## beejaycee

JWThiers said:


> You can only expand the image once


Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Tiger (at mfslive.org) working on beta software which would expand the partitions on an already expanded drive?


----------



## Da Goon

I _believe_ that mfslive does currently support an additional expansion.


----------



## JWThiers

I guess I learned something new then. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## BigBearf

*6.3e for HR10* 
I have noticed 6.3e-01-2-357 version dated 8/11/07 in /SwSystem. I noticed a little info on the board re: this version. I noticed that one individual sliced to this version.

Anybody else have any info. I am still running most HR10s on version 6.3c with no problems. I don't want to upgrade until this version is solid.

Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## pappy4

I decided to upgrade my previously zippered 3.1.5f HR10-250 to 6.3d by getting the InstantCake CD for 6.3d, the ptvlba48-4.04DD iso which I had from before, and using zipper 3.9. 

Booted up, then on the reboot, it stuck at powering up. 

Pulled the drive again, re-ran zipper, this time it stopped at powering up right away. 

Pulled the drive again and just ran the instant cake 6.3d CD, put the drive back in, and it booted O.K. and I had TV again. Pulled the drive and ran the zipper again but selected not to use the software image on the CD. Put the drive back in, booted, and everything seemed good, went through the reboots, telnetted in and ran the tweak script, and when it started to extract the files, the tivo locked, picture froze on the screen, no response to buttons. Powered it off and on again, stuck at powering up.

I've tried rebuilding the zipper CD, rebuilding with 3.1.5f, even went back to the old zipper cd I'd used the last time (zipper 2.0 with 3.1.5f), and stick at powering up every time now. The wiki references the wrong kernel, which I don't think it is, particularly since the CD I'd previously used successfully fails, and I think the drive is jumpered correctly (set to cable select, which it was before I tried to upgrade to 6.3d). What else should I be checking? Could the drive be failing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pappy4

Well, I've ruled out the hard drive, got a new one, same results. I've ruled out the IDE cable and pretty much ruled out the power supply. I'm now thinking this is a zipper problem, as I just loaded InstantCake only on the drive, and it boots fine again.

For the most part, when I've zippered the drive, i never see any output through the serial port, although once it did start to boot, last entry was loading ircatch.o.


----------



## tsanga

BigBearf said:


> *6.3e for HR10*
> I have noticed 6.3e-01-2-357 version dated 8/11/07 in /SwSystem. I noticed a little info on the board re: this version. I noticed that one individual sliced to this version.
> 
> Anybody else have any info. I am still running most HR10s on version 6.3c with no problems. I don't want to upgrade until this version is solid.
> 
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


There is a _little_ more info on the other board. Patch locations are available.

rbautch, any chance that zipper will be updated for 6.3e?


----------



## MungoJerrie

tsanga said:


> There is a _little_ more info on the other board. Patch locations are available.


Patch locations for 6.3e are available on this board here as well.


----------



## tsanga

tsanga said:


> rbautch, any chance that zipper will be updated for 6.3e?


Did some quick editing of start.sh in /enhancements for 6.3e....

rbautch, thanks for a cleanly written script.


----------



## rbautch

tsanga said:


> There is a _little_ more info on the other board. Patch locations are available.
> 
> rbautch, any chance that zipper will be updated for 6.3e?


Done.


----------



## pappy4

I'm a little surprised that I got no response at all. 

I did get things working, it looks like the zipper is either not building the CD correctly to load the image, or is not loading the image correctly. Loading the image from the zipper fails every time, loading instant cake image onto the drive and then zippering afterwards and not using the software image on the CD does work correctly (first time must have been a fluke.)


----------



## tsanga

rbautch said:


> Done.


Thank you much.


----------



## bman12

Having lost network connection on two of my three dtivo's, I purchased a serial connector from a source reccomended here to use hyperterminal to connect my computer to my tivo. I promptly brought my tivo to my computer and realized that both the serial connector that I bought and the one on my computer are male 9 pins. Did I order the wrong connector? I guess I need to get an adapter. hmmmm


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> Done.


do 6.2 and 6.3e use the same Kernel?


----------



## bman12

> Having lost network connection on two of my three dtivo's, I purchased a serial connector from a source reccomended here to use hyperterminal to connect my computer to my tivo. I promptly brought my tivo to my computer and realized that both the serial connector that I bought and the one on my computer are male 9 pins. Did I order the wrong connector? I guess I need to get an adapter. hmmmm


I went to Tiger Direct and got female/female connector. I am trying to get bash. I am not sure if my serial is on com 1 or 2 so I have tried both. I have hyperterminal set to 8n1 and no. I am plugged into serial on the TIVO. I have checked the cable with the paperclip trick to see if it is working. My TIVO does boot when I hook it up to the TV. I have tried 9600 and 115200 on both com ports. It says connected but I get no characters on screen and no bash. I have tried different orders of unplugging power and connecting on hyperterminal. I guess I need help!
I have the TIVO at my computer and only have power and serial hooked up. Am I supposed to have anything else hooked up? Is there a specific order of powering up and connecting? I would most appreciate some help as I would like to get bash and resolve my network issuesw on these two TIVOS that have lost network.


----------



## CrashHD

I'm right now in the process of using zipper on a freshly updated 6.3e on an RCA DVR39.

The backport drivers didn't copy over at first. I have a DLink usb 2.0 I normally use, and on other occasions (6.1x or 6.2x), it worked right away (after zipper in the pc, but before running tweak.sh). This time, no go. I put in an old usb 1.0 nic that has native support from the tivo, and I'm back in, running tweak.sh as I type.

If I had given it the service code for an HR10 when running zipper in the pc, would it have handled the drivers differently?


----------



## rbautch

CrashHD said:


> If I had given it the service code for an HR10 when running zipper in the pc, would it have handled the drivers differently?


It would install the same drivers, but would modify usb.map differently. Manually add the vendor code for your adapter and you should be back in business.


----------



## Da Goon

Gunnyman said:


> do 6.2 and 6.3e use the same Kernel?


Nope. IIRC, one main difference is 6.2 needs an external module for DHCP (af_packet.o) and 6.3 kernels have this module built into the kernel.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> do 6.2 and 6.3e use the same Kernel?


They both use 2.4.20 kernels, and are both compatible with killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernels. I doubt the native kernels are identical, but you can check it by dd'ing a kernel from each, and running diff on them.


----------



## rbautch

bman12 said:


> Having lost network connection on two of my three dtivo's, I purchased a serial connector from a source reccomended here to use hyperterminal to connect my computer to my tivo. I promptly brought my tivo to my computer and realized that both the serial connector that I bought and the one on my computer are male 9 pins. Did I order the wrong connector? I guess I need to get an adapter. hmmmm


No. If someone sold you the standard serial cable that comes with standalone tivos, then you need to add a gender changer AND a null modem adapter.


----------



## CrashHD

rbautch said:


> It would install the same drivers, but would modify usb.map differently. Manually add the vendor code for your adapter and you should be back in business.


I used my USB 1.0 nic that was natively supported. After rebooting after the enhancement script, the USB2.0 nic worked fine, so it must have made the usb map additions during then enhancement script, no?


----------



## CrashHD

Da Goon said:


> Nope. IIRC, one main difference is 6.2 needs an external module for DHCP (af_packet.o) and 6.3 kernels have this module built into the kernel.


Other way around. 6.2 has dhcp in the kernel, without a module.

You're thinking of the 3.1.5 killhdinitrd kernel that is commonly used to hack 6.2. That kernel is from 3.1.5, which required a module for DHCP.

My receivers are hacked with the 7.2.2 killhdinitrd kernel. It works the same, but contains dhcp support.


----------



## MATT1981M

did the zipper wiki get taken down???


----------



## JWThiers

MATT1981M said:


> did the zipper wiki get taken down???


Yup. Got too expensive for gunny to maintain. Much (all) of the content did get migrated to DVR-pedia, see my sig.


----------



## technojunkie

I re zipper my HR10-250 which received 6.3e. The program appaeared to load everything correctly. When I re-installed it I now no longer have an ethernet connection. I've been using an FA120 which had worked flawlessly. I've tried changing the adapter and the cable still no go. Any idea what went wrong?

One thing I did notice that is new with this software, is an option to connect via the internet (Settings, phone). When you tell it to use the network option it checks for the USB adapter. With mine it tells me that it cannot find it. The FA120 has the power light illuminated but no communications.


----------



## rbautch

CrashHD said:


> I used my USB 1.0 nic that was natively supported. After rebooting after the enhancement script, the USB2.0 nic worked fine, so it must have made the usb map additions during then enhancement script, no?


That sounds like expected behavior. When the drive is in the PC, the Zipper has to infer the software version based on your service number prefix. When the drive is in the tivo, the software version can be determined directly and consequently the usb.map file was edited properly. I think I'll try to make the Zipper a little smarter about determining the software version, perhaps by comparing filesystem difference between software versions.


----------



## ssandmann

Newbie question. I just zippered my DSR 7000. I telnetted in and backed up a couple of things in a directory. However, I now want to delete the directory. My tivo is telling me bash: rmdir: command not found. How am I supposed to remove directories?


----------



## Da Goon

rm -rf /directory


----------



## dcstager

I successfully zippered a Dtivo but while using Tivoweb I set it to use DHCP instead of static. Now I have no connection at all. I need to pull the drive and reset it to static addressing to undo my screw-up. I have no telnet access and can't connect at all to it to do it remotely. What's the procedure to do this when the drive is connected to a PC? I have an MFSlive boot CD rom.


----------



## JWThiers

dcstager said:


> I successfully zippered a Dtivo but while using Tivoweb I set it to use DHCP instead of static. Now I have no connection at all. I need to pull the drive and reset it to static addressing to undo my screw-up. I have no telnet access and can't connect at all to it to do it remotely. What's the procedure to do this when the drive is connected to a PC? I have an MFSlive boot CD rom.


Did you check if it shows up on the DHCP client list on your router?


----------



## dcstager

JWThiers said:


> Did you check if it shows up on the DHCP client list on your router?


It doesn't show up in the DHCP client list on the router and angry IP didn't locate it either. I'm pretty sure I have to run something on the drive. I may have to just start all over and re-zipper it.

The latest zipper (4.0) does not work for me, even though I followed the instructions scrupulously. Even though the zipper file is on the bootable CD-ROM, I get the error message that the program was not found.

I had a zipper 3.3 cd-rom that did work, so I used that.

I'm sure there is some script that the zipper runs to set network parameters, so I just have to figure out what that is and run that part again rather than the entire zipper process.


----------



## Stevo2000

I ran Zipper sucessfully, as far as I can tell. Next I tried to get MRV ( Multi-Room Viewing ) to work with TivoServer. I sucessfully installed and started tivoServer, and in the DOS window it showed that my videos were found. Then I checked my tivo, but my tivoServer was not shown. A copy of the zipper session is shown below, which includes all my responses. So, a few questions:

1) Do I need tivoWeb, or any of the other options selected in the zipper, or are the options I selected OK?

2) My subscription is expired. Will MRV still work with the tivoServer?

3) 30 second skip is lost when the tivo looses power. Is this normal? I would think that this would be retained. Is there something else I need to do to enable this, i.e. run a script ( I thought that was done in the zipper ).

Thanks for any help/sugestions /Steve

Zipper Session log is below:

bash-2.02# cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh

Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks
Skipping new script download...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...

Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
Tivo software version is: 6.2a-01-2-301
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel: 2.4.20
Your Tivo model's code name is: trinity
Your Tivo is a RID DTivo...SD-DVR80 or DVR-40

Zipper installation detected.
Proceeding with superpatch install...
Running set_mrv_name_67.tcl...
Please enter a name for this Tivo here: Stevo

Installing new profile with aliases...
Checking for existing profile...
No existing profile detected, proceeding with installation of new
profile with the following aliases for easy keystroke entry:

1.MOUNT READ WRITE = rw (instead of "mount -o remount,rw /")
2.MOUNT READ ONLY = ro (instead of "mount -o remount,ro /")
3.START TIVOWEBPLUS WITH CONSOLE = twp
4.FIND THE LOCATION OF A FILE = ffind (instead of "find / -name")
5.EDIT YOUR rc.sysinit.author FILE = author
6.EDIT YOUR CRONTAB = root
7.RESTART TIVOWEBPLUS FROM BASH= twprs
8.START GOTOMYDVR CLIENT=gotomydvr

Adding the /enhancements directory to your PATH statement...

Do you want to install the joe text editor? [y/n]: y
Do you want to make joe your default editor? [y/n]: y
Replacing "vi" with "joe" in your profile aliases...

Enter a short name for this tivo here: steve
Modifying your bash prompt with name "steve"
Do you want to add color to your bash prompt? [y/n]: y

Checking network settings...
The following IP parameters found in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.0.200
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is off
NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS
Do you want to install netperf network performance tool? [y/n] :y
Netperf will measure MRV speed between this tivo and another "target" tivo.

The IP address of this tivo is 192.168.0.200. Enter the IP address of the target
tivo here: 198.168.0.201

Adding the alias "speed" to your profile to run netperf...

Do you want to add additional target tivos? [y/n]: n
After rebooting, type "speed" at bash to measure MRV speed between 192.168.0.200
and 198.168.0.201

Appending your author file to run netserver on reboot...

Make sure you run this script on all target tivos before use.

Do you want to install channel logos? [y/n]: n
skipping logo install...

Do you want to replace the "Almost There" splash screen [y/n]: y
Backing up existing splash screen...
Replacing splash screen...

Do you want to install callerID on your Tivo? [y/n]: n
Skipping callerID installation...

Do you want to install EndPad(Plus) for soft padding all recorded shows? [y/n]:
n
Skipping EndPad(Plus) installation...

Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [y/n]: n
Skipping Tivowebplus Installation

appending fakecall.tcl to log entries in cronlog-main...

Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y
Creating user definitions...
Creating required cron directories...
copying the crondtab where crond expects it
appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run crond on startup

Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?
Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]: y
Appending crontab to run safereboot every Sunday and Wednesday at 3:25am CST...

Do you want to archive your logs every week before wiping them? [y/n]: y
Appending crontab to tarball logs every week and store them in root...

Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes? [y/n]: n
Skipping automatic season pass backups...

Do you want to remove HMO/MRV expiration certificates? This cant
hurt, and is necessary if you received 6.2 from a Tivo download. [y/n]: y
Starting cert-remover.tcl...
Searching /State/Keyring for HMO/MRV Keys...
Found the following objects in /State/Keyring:
fsid ObjectName
----- ----------
(note from steve: I deleted the keyring list from here )
HMO/MRV expiration certificates successfully removed...

Do you want to customize your Tivo menus? [y/n]: y
Do you want to move the "Standby" item to the main menu? [y/n]: y
Do you want to remove the "Music & Photos" item from the main menu? [y/n]: y

Do you want Showcases and Yellow Stars? [y/n]: n
starting sc62remove.tcl...
Showcase tokens removed successfully!

Installing symlinks to keep hacks out of /var...
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd to /var/hack/bin
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/out2osd to /var/hack/doc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/out2osd.conf to /var/hack/etc
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/fonts to /var/hack/share
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron to /var/spool
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron
symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs to /var/spool/cron

Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]: y
/enhancements/start.sh: /enhancements/gotomydvr_flag: Read-only file system

Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...

bash-2.02# sync; reboot


----------



## JWThiers

dcstager said:


> It doesn't show up in the DHCP client list on the router and angry IP didn't locate it either. I'm pretty sure I have to run something on the drive. I may have to just start all over and re-zipper it.
> 
> The latest zipper (4.0) does not work for me, even though I followed the instructions scrupulously. Even though the zipper file is on the bootable CD-ROM, I get the error message that the program was not found.
> 
> I had a zipper 3.3 cd-rom that did work, so I used that.
> 
> I'm sure there is some script that the zipper runs to set network parameters, so I just have to figure out what that is and run that part again rather than the entire zipper process.


I would recommend getting a serial cable. As I state in my sig

"A serial cable means never having to pull your harddrive... Unless you really @#@ things up."

Even after fixing this without one I HIGHLY recommend getting one or making one for just this type of problem. Enough said on that

My caveat is I normally work either with telnet or serial so this advice is just a detailed outline and my command structure may be off I recommend going to the DVRpedia site (see my sig) and find the link about bash commands to get the right usage. Having said that After pulling your drive and putting it your PC boot using mfs live CD and mount the drive the command is going to be similar to the mount command used when you originally used zipper. After you mount the drive you will want to edit the author file, cd to that drive and then cd to the /etc/rc.d. you can use any 'nix compatible text editor to edit the file rc.sysinit.author, but vi is pretty universal and is included on most linux distro's. You want to add 


Code:


tivosh /hacks/network.tcl tivo_IP router_IP

after the route commands in the author file. If another network.tcl line exist comment it out using # at the begining of the line. Write down what ip you used for your tivo, ALL devices on your network (pc's, tivo, network printers, network storage, EVERYTHING) should be on the same subnet. Save the author file and exit the system. Reinstall the drive in your tivo, boot. Hope that helps


----------



## JWThiers

Stevo2000 said:


> I ran Zipper sucessfully, as far as I can tell. Next I tried to get MRV ( Multi-Room Viewing ) to work with TivoServer. I sucessfully installed and started tivoServer, and in the DOS window it showed that my videos were found. Then I checked my tivo, but my tivoServer was not shown. A copy of the zipper session is shown below, which includes all my responses. So, a few questions:
> 
> 1) Do I need tivoWeb, or any of the other options selected in the zipper, or are the options I selected OK?
> 
> 2) My subscription is expired. Will MRV still work with the tivoServer?
> 
> 3) 30 second skip is lost when the tivo looses power. Is this normal? I would think that this would be retained. Is there something else I need to do to enable this, i.e. run a script ( I thought that was done in the zipper ).
> 
> Thanks for any help/sugestions /Steve


Seeing that you lost the 30 sec skip, I would bet that you didn't use the correct superpatch for 6.2a. Check the zipper site for a link to the correct version.


----------



## dcstager

Thanks JWThiers. I actually got it fixed by going to the phone setup on the settings menu. The superpatch enables this screen and I was able to enter the various network settings and all seems fine now. Glad I didn't have to pull the drive.

I have the tivo cable that came with a series 1 which is intended to control a satellite receiver. Will that work unmodified or do I have to put a null modem adapter on it before attaching it to the computer?


----------



## JWThiers

I'm not sure, give it a try.


----------



## technojunkie

I posted this previously with no replies. Some input would be appreciated.

I re zipper my HR10-250 which received 6.3e. The program appeared to load everything correctly. When I re-installed it I now no longer have an ethernet connection. I've been using an FA120 which had worked flawlessly. I've tried changing the adapter and the cable still no go. Any idea what went wrong?

One thing I did notice that is new with this software, is an option to connect via the internet (Settings, phone). When you tell it to use the network option it checks for the USB adapter. With mine it tells me that it cannot find it. The FA120 has the power light illuminated but no communications.


----------



## bman12

I lost network on two of three of my Tivos. I purchased a serial cable and brought one of my Tivos to my computer and was able to get Bash. I checked net-status.tcl and all seemed OK. I am set up static and my router is the DNS. I changed the DNS to 4.2.2.2 to see if that helped and hooked my Tivo back up and still no joy for networking. I connected again via serial and noticed that it showed my router IP again as DNS. hmmmm
At this point I realized it would be easier to bring my laptop to the Tivo instead of unhooking from TV and carrying to my PC. So, I bought an adapter that connects USB from laptop to null modem serial adapter/cable. I was able to get bash. I tried again changing DNS to no avail. 
I decided to try to rerun tweak.sh. After It uninstalled enhancements it could not do wget (duh no network) now I have an unenhanced tivo. I have rbautch's enhancement files on my laptop. 
How do I get it on to the Tivo with only a serial connection? 
What exactly would I type after bash? 
How can I get my network back on these two Tivos?
How many mistakes can I make in one day?


----------



## JWThiers

bman12 said:


> I lost network on two of three of my Tivos. I purchased a serial cable and brought one of my Tivos to my computer and was able to get Bash. I checked net-status.tcl and all seemed OK. I am set up static and my router is the DNS. I changed the DNS to 4.2.2.2 to see if that helped and hooked my Tivo back up and still no joy for networking. I connected again via serial and noticed that it showed my router IP again as DNS. hmmmm
> At this point I realized it would be easier to bring my laptop to the Tivo instead of unhooking from TV and carrying to my PC. So, I bought an adapter that connects USB from laptop to null modem serial adapter/cable. I was able to get bash. I tried again changing DNS to no avail.
> I decided to try to rerun tweak.sh. After It uninstalled enhancements it could not do wget (duh no network) now I have an unenhanced tivo. I have rbautch's enhancement files on my laptop.
> How do I get it on to the Tivo with only a serial connection?
> What exactly would I type after bash?
> How can I get my network back on these two Tivos?
> How many mistakes can I make in one day?


Check the DVR-pedia (see my sig). 
1. Has am entry about serial connections. Hyperterm and all the terminal programs I know have a serial transfer function.
2. See "update enhancement script failed" entry.
3. Very carefully read entries at DVR-pedia.
4. My guess would be quite a few  , but keep trying.


----------



## mrfloyd

I must have missed something. I thought the zipper set up WEP along the way? If not, can I set it up wirelessly?

I just ran the zipper script for the first time.  So far everything looks great! Thanks for putting this all together. Still playing with all the new toys.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

mrfloyd said:


> I must have missed something. I thought the zipper set up WEP along the way? If not, can I set it up wirelessly?
> 
> I just ran the zipper script for the first time. So far everything looks great! Thanks for putting this all together. Still playing with all the new toys.
> 
> Thanks!


No, Zipper does not set WEP (on purpose, to keep things simple on the initial connection). You can set up wirelessly by running the /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl script. Then reboot.


----------



## rbautch

technojunkie said:


> I posted this previously with no replies. Some input would be appreciated.
> 
> I re zipper my HR10-250 which received 6.3e. The program appeared to load everything correctly. When I re-installed it I now no longer have an ethernet connection. I've been using an FA120 which had worked flawlessly. I've tried changing the adapter and the cable still no go. Any idea what went wrong?
> 
> One thing I did notice that is new with this software, is an option to connect via the internet (Settings, phone). When you tell it to use the network option it checks for the USB adapter. With mine it tells me that it cannot find it. The FA120 has the power light illuminated but no communications.


Hard to tell what went wrong without serial console information. You could try:
1. The troubleshooting tips on the Zipper wiki. 
2. Posting your author file here. 
3. Rerunning the Zipper. 
4. Build/buy a serial cable and post the console output here.


----------



## 1-big-dog

I need a little help. I Zippered my DTV Philips DSR7000 a couple of years back. Now I'm looking at what the latest tweak.sh does and thought I remembered enough to do it again. I ran the uninstall_tweak.sh. Then I ftp'd the latest tweak.sh to the /hacks directory, cd'd to /hacks and tried to run it by typing sh tweak.sh. Didn't work and got the following error messages:

: command not found
tweak.sh: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token 'fi'
'weak.sh: line 32: fi

So I said to myself, maybe there are some new enhancements to busybox that I don't have so I ftp'd the latest busybox.tar to the directory and expanded it. 

Still the same error message....

So I cleared out /hacks and ftp'd the latest rbautch_files.tgz and tweak.sh to /hacks
again typed sh tweak.sh and got the same error messages. 

SO, what do I need to do to run the enhancement script again?
TIA,
Tom


----------



## CrashHD

next time, just run the the same tweak.sh again. When it detects that it's a reinstallation instead of a new installation, it will uninstall, and download the latest enhancement file on it's own.

I had that same problem when I zippered a newly-updated-6.3e machine recently, but grabbing a newer version fixed it for me.


----------



## Soapm

CrashHD said:


> next time, just run the the same tweak.sh again. When it detects that it's a reinstallation instead of a new installation, it will uninstall, and download the latest enhancement file on it's own..


Too bad it doesn't selectively uninstall/reinstall itself. I had everything working great then decided to add cron. I think you know what happened from there?


----------



## mrfloyd

rbautch said:


> No, Zipper does not set WEP (on purpose, to keep things simple on the initial connection). You can set up wirelessly by running the /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl script. Then reboot.


Thanks! that worked great. So the script was installed during the zipper but not activated. Good to know.

Thanks again.


----------



## CrashHD

Soapm said:


> Too bad it doesn't selectively uninstall/reinstall itself.


It does exactly that. When I new version of the enhancement script comes out, I run tweak.sh, which says "enhancements directory detected", or some such thing as that, then it uninstalls, downloads the latest enhancement script, and reinstalls it. There are many prompts to answer along the way (y/n stuff), but other than that it's pretty automatic.


----------



## Soapm

CrashHD said:


> It does exactly that. When I new version of the enhancement script comes out, I run tweak.sh, which says *"enhancements directory detected", * or some such thing as that, then it uninstalls, downloads the latest enhancement script, and reinstalls it. There are many prompts to answer along the way (y/n stuff), but other than that it's pretty automatic.


This what I mean, say I spent two days getting NCID to work then a new version of TWP comes out (I know, bad example). Because it deleted then reinstalls the entire directory Tweak will delete all my hacks to update the one program.


----------



## kevincad

i have a rca dvr40 reciver and want too install tivowebplus/zipper on it.will this enable me too use my tivo service/record without paying the subscription fee?thanks


----------



## rbautch

kevincad said:


> i have a rca dvr40 reciver and want too install tivowebplus/zipper on it.will this enable me too use my tivo service/record without paying the subscription fee?thanks


No.


----------



## JWThiers

Soapm said:


> This what I mean, say I spent two days getting NCID to work then a new version of TWP comes out (I know, bad example). Because it deleted then reinstalls the entire directory Tweak will delete all my hacks to update the one program.


FYI the enhancement script (or zipper) don't always have the latest and greatest for each hack. I'm sure Russ tries to keep up with MAJOR updates or bug fixes, but I know that TWP for example usually a few rev back (its been a while since I actually checked but...). Personally, I only would rather update individual hacks as new stuff comes out rather than wait for russ. I would also bet first off that tweak itself does not get updated that frequently, most of the updates that I have noticed are for Zipper and Sapper. They both use tweak but what gets updated is the part that does the initial hacks, not tweak itself.


----------



## JWThiers

kevincad said:


> i have a rca dvr40 reciver and want too install tivowebplus/zipper on it.will this enable me too use my tivo service/record without paying the subscription fee?thanks


Thats a real dumb question. WILL THIS STEAL SERVICE FOR ME?


----------



## DeereWright

I have put some other hacks in the /enhancments/varhacks (per the wiki suggestions). If I run the tweak.sh script to upgrade, will I lose my hacks? Also, will I lose any changes I've made to the rc.sysinit.author or TWP?

Is there a changelog anywhere for the Zipper?

Sorry for all the questions, I hope I haven't missed the answers somewhere before.

Another problem. Before I ran the zipper, I had used PTVnet and InstantCake. When I did the zipper, I did not use a new image. I deleted the PTVupgrade directory, but are there other PTV files I could remove? Also, in unsucessfully trying to replace my splash screen I came across these files in /init/:

/ptv_flags/CALL_OFF
/DHCP_ON
/FTP_ON
/NETWORK_CALL_OFF
/STATIC_OFF
/TELNET_ON
/TIVOWEB_ON
/USB20_ON​
/ptv_images/AlmostThere.png
/AT-firstboot.png
/factoryreset.NTSC.png​/ptv_start/ (empty directory)

001_bash.init
002_62start.init
011_usb.init
​
Do I need any of these files????

I am assuming that ptv_images is where my splash screen keeps getting reset from, but how? Are these init scripts still active? If so, can I disable them?


----------



## Stevo2000

Stevo2000 said:


> I ran Zipper sucessfully, as far as I can tell. Next I tried to get MRV ( Multi-Room Viewing ) to work with TivoServer. I sucessfully installed and started tivoServer, and in the DOS window it showed that my videos were found. Then I checked my tivo, but my tivoServer was not shown. A copy of the zipper session is shown below, which includes all my responses. So, a few questions:
> 
> 1) Do I need tivoWeb, or any of the other options selected in the zipper, or are the options I selected OK?
> 
> 2) My subscription is expired. Will MRV still work with the tivoServer?
> 
> 3) 30 second skip is lost when the tivo looses power. Is this normal? I would think that this would be retained. Is there something else I need to do to enable this, i.e. run a script ( I thought that was done in the zipper ).
> 
> Thanks for any help/sugestions /Steve


Thanks JWTheirs. 
You nailed it. As you suggested, I didn't use the correct superpatch for 6.2a.
when I was hunting for set_mrv_name_67.tcl I found it in 
superpatch-67all-NutKase-1[1].1.zip, which contained superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl, which is what I used and things didn't work. From the text file in the zip, it sounded like this did everything I needed, but I guess it is an older version. I tried again using superpatch-6[1].2a.tcl and everything works fine.
Now my 30 skip is permanant, and TivoServer is up and running.
Thanks again/Steve


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar

I have a HR10-250 and my previous zipper Samsung S4040.
After much reading, I got the HR10 setup fine with the Zipper hacked with 6.3c software. The menu item "Music, Photos, and more" works now for me transfering between tivos and my PC.

Here's my problem, I sliced the S4040 to the most recently OS version 6.3e. I reran Zipper, and it went perfectly. Upon reboot, I noticed the standby and "Music and photos" didn't show up in the main menu. So from past knowledge, I know this problem happens if superpatch isn't loaded. I looked in the output on telnet, and I saw no instance of superpatch being run. 

On the Zipper instruction website, I see that the display of zipper_tools directory shows superpatch-67all-nutkase-1.5.tcl. I followed the link and all i see is 1.1. I have a version 1.2 superpatch file. Is there anyplace to get the version 1.5 file? Also, is running superpatch on 6.3e Dtivo good to go? Last, what do I need to input at the bash to run superpatch?

Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## tsanga

If you download the latest zipper, it has the right patches for 6.3e.

The zipper scripts don't use Superpatch for 6.3x patching (or setMVRname for that matter, since 6.3x has no MRV!), so you don't really need the latest version. When you run tweak.sh, it'll figure out that you have 6.3e and patch accordingly.

The only caveat is when you first run zipper from the CDROM with the TiVo drive in your PC, if you put in a service number other than 357 (number for HR10-250), it needs to find Superpatch to proceed. When I did my HDVR2, I just fooled it by putting in 357, since I never downloaded Superpatch.


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar

Took your advice, and ftp'ed the latest from the zipper site. I took a look at start.sh where it list what needed to be done for 6.3e and I saw the patches for HME. I do realize that 6.3e doesnt' have MRV just want the music and photos line to show up. When I re-ran tweak.sh, I get the following:



Code:


Bedroom-TiVo# cd /hacks;sh tweak.sh

Enhancements directory detected. You must uninstall the previous version
of Enhancements before you install this one.
Would you like to uninstall the previous version now? [y/n]: y
Removing directories and files...
Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Original fakecall not found, skipping restore...
Skipping driver restore...
Deleting the profile...
Restoring original author file
Restoring original splash screen...
Done!

Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
--19:48:15--  http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz
           => `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz'
Resolving www.mastersav.com... 69.90.236.30
Connecting to www.mastersav.com|69.90.236.30|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 2,894,869 (2.8M) [application/x-compressed]

100%[====================================>] 2,894,869    555.62K/s    ETA 00:00

19:48:22 (518.00 KB/s) - `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz' saved [2894869/2894869]

Downloaded main scripts successfully!


Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...

Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: y


Tivo software version is: 6.3e-01-2-381
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel: 2.4.20
Your Tivo model's code name is: trinity
Your Tivo is a RID DTivo...SD-DVR80 or DVR-40


Installing new profile with aliases...
Checking for existing profile...
No existing profile detected, proceeding with installation of new
profile with the following aliases for easy keystroke entry:

1.MOUNT READ WRITE = rw  (instead of "mount -o remount,rw /")
2.MOUNT READ ONLY = ro (instead of "mount -o remount,ro /")
3.START TIVOWEBPLUS WITH CONSOLE = twp
4.FIND THE LOCATION OF A FILE = ffind (instead of "find / -name")
5.EDIT YOUR rc.sysinit.author FILE = author
6.EDIT YOUR CRONTAB = root
7.RESTART TIVOWEBPLUS FROM BASH= twprs
8.START GOTOMYDVR CLIENT=gotomydvr

Adding the /enhancements directory to your PATH statement...

Do you want to install the joe text editor? [y/n]: y
Do you want to make joe your default editor? [y/n]: y
Replacing "vi" with "joe" in your profile aliases...

Enter a short name for this tivo here: Bedroom
Modifying your bash prompt with name "Bedroom"
Do you want to add color to your bash prompt? [y/n]: y

Checking network settings...
The following IP parameters found in MFS:
   IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.3
   Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
   Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
   DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
   DHCP is off
   NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS
Do you want to install netperf network performance tool? [y/n] :n
Skipping netperf installation...

Do you want to install channel logos? [y/n]: y
Loading channel logo slices. This will take a minute...

Do you want to replace the "Almost There" splash screen [y/n]: y
Backing up existing splash screen...
Replacing splash screen...

Do you want to install callerID on your Tivo? [y/n]: n
Skipping callerID installation...

Do you want to install EndPad(Plus) for soft padding all recorded shows? [y/n]: n
Skipping EndPad(Plus) installation...

Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers for increased speed of
MRV tranfers and video extraction? [y/n]: y

Backing up old driver(s) to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers...

Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [y/n]: y
Installing TWP in root directory...
Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup


appending fakecall.tcl to log entries in cronlog-main...

Do you want to setup cron? [y/n] :y
Creating user definitions...
Creating required cron directories...
copying the crondtab where crond expects it
appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run crond on startup

Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?
Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]: y
Appending crontab to run safereboot every Sunday and Wednesday at 3:25am CST...

Do you want to archive your logs every week before wiping them? [y/n]: y
Appending crontab to tarball logs every week and store them in root...

Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes? [y/n]: y
Existing backup.itcl module detected. Good...
Appending crontab with weekly season pass backup task...

Do you want to make a backup of your season passes and wishlists right now? [y/n]: n
Skipping instant backup...

Do you want to customize your Tivo menus? [y/n]: y
Do you want to move the "Standby" item to the main menu? [y/n]: y
Do you want to remove the "Music & Photos" item from the main menu? [y/n]: n

Do you want Showcases and Yellow Stars? [y/n]: y
starting sc62add.tcl...
Showcases and yellow stars successfully added!
Showcases will start showing up tomorrow morning

Installing symlinks to keep hacks out of /var...
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack
   symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin
  symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd to /var/hack/bin
   symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc
  symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/doc/out2osd to /var/hack/doc
   symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc
  symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/out2osd.conf to /var/hack/etc
   symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share to /var/hack
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share
  symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/hack/share/fonts to /var/hack/share
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool
   symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron to /var/spool
creating symlinks for hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron
  symlinking /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs to /var/spool/cron

Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]: n
Skipping gotomydvr installation


Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...

Bedroom-TiVo#

See how at the bottom I selected to not remove "Music & Photos". Upon reboot, still no "Music & Photos" on the S4040.
Also, Telnet, FTP, Tivowebplus, and other hacks work.

Thanks for taking a look at this.


----------



## tsanga

I answered no to "Do you want to customize your Tivo menus." I do, in fact, have Music & Photos and it works well with TiVo Desktop.

If you look in start.sh, customizing menus requires Superpatch67Standby.tcl to work. But I don't know if it works with 6.3e.

EDIT: After looking at your log file, I'm not sure your tivoapp patches were applied. Do a quick ciphercheck.tcl and see if encryption got turned off. start.sh should echo this line:


Code:


"Applying the following patches for 6.3e software:"

You might need /zipper_flag for start.sh to run the patch section of the script, or just do the patch commands manually.

If tivoapp wasn't patched properly, Superpatch67Standby.tcl will not work properly.


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar

Ran ciphercheck, here's it output:



Code:


CipherCheck - based on CipherCheck.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK

TyStream encryption is currently enabled.

Here is the status of your current recordings:

Encrypted CSO Set Stream Name
--------- ------- -----------
Yes       Yes     Oprah Winfrey
Yes       Yes     As the World Turns
Yes       Yes     As the World Turns
Yes       Yes     The Bold and the Beautiful
Yes       Yes     The Bold and the Beautiful
Yes       Yes     The Young and the Restless
Yes       Yes     The Young and the Restless

At the moment I am baffled. Any ideas and I ran the patches manually. No such luck.


----------



## tsanga

Yeah, tivoapp didn't get patched.

How did you run the patches manually? Did you do this?


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar

yes that's what I ran, I looked in start.sh and searched for 6.3e.
Still no luck. "I never ever see "Applying the following patches for 6.3e software:" when doing it via the instructions provided on the website.



Code:


elif [ "$trimmed4" = "6.3e" ]; then	
     	echo "Applying the following patches for 6.3e software:"
		  echo "backdoors..."
      echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804964
      echo "encryption..."
      echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1601872
      echo "30-second skip..."
      echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6717416
      echo "HMO/HME..."
      echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903776
      echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118188
      echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5704588
		else
			echo "Tivoapp patches not yet available for $trimmed4"
		fi

Glad this is the test tivo, my last resort is pull the movies and put them on the s4040 that was replaced by the hr10. I need my HME.  (sinister laugh)


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar

This is why I thought that maybe superpatch-67 needed to be applied since this a non-HR10.


----------



## tsanga

Just to be clear...this is what you should be doing. You can copy and paste these line by line and execute them one at a time.



Code:


mount -o remount,rw /
cd /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.bak
cp tivoapp.bak tivoapp
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1601872
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6717416
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804964
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903776
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118188
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5704588
sync; reboot

You won't see "Applying the following patches for 6.3e software:" unless zipper is doing the patching, but you're going to do this manually.

After you reboot, try ciphercheck again to see if encryption was disabled, indicating the patches were applied properly. Then you can proceed with Superpatch67Standby.tcl to put Standby back on the menu.


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar

Thanks for you help Tsanga,
I would have never guessed to do this:


Code:


mv tivoapp tivoapp.bak
cp tivoapp.bak tivoapp

I was entering the other lines of code after running tweak.sh but never the above two. HME works now. Galleon and all those other apps work, and transfering videos between the HR10 and S4040 works great. No middleman now (PC) and the wife is happy again. So you know what that means... :up: :up: :up:


----------



## tsanga

Glad to hear it worked out.



Ghetto_Superstar said:


> No middleman now (PC) and the wife is happy again. So you know what that means... :up: :up: :up:


Well, technically the middle man is still there. You just don't have to visit him very much anymore, which means more time you can spend visiting your wife!


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar

She was calling the PC my second wife.  RFLOL


----------



## Soapm

Ghetto_Superstar said:


> She was calling the PC my second wife.  RFLOL


Little did she know, my PC comes first???


----------



## FTompkins73

Ok well this is my first time to post to any thread. I have been reading and researching this for about two months now. And I will finally ask for help....LOL. I hacked my samsung sir4040r about a year ago and just recently I lost the network connection. I started by replacing the cable, then the adapter, the re-hacking the unit. Then a new hard drive, then back trough all the previous steps again double checking everything. For some reason I seem to remember having to do something specific right after running the scripts via serial cable to get it to be fully functional. The adapter lights are on, the router is showing a connection and when logging the tivos boot sequence via hyperterm it all looks like what i have seen in all the threads. I just don't know what to do next since it was working fine and now all of a sudden isn't. Nothing has changed as far as the rest of my home network, and I really believe that the hacks are working. It just seems that there is some minor thing I am missing that is preventing the connection? And BTW I do use a linksys usb200m ver 2.1 The exact same one I had b4 and it always worked fine. I have even tried the new and updated versions of the instacake and zipper etc.


----------



## Da Goon

If you've got serial bash you can check your ip params with ifconfig.


----------



## dm999

I've got 2 HR10-250's that I zippered back around April/May or so. Both are running 6.3d. Now I see 6.3e is out. With fakecall running, I'm under the impression that the units will never update on their own. 

So, if I want the units to update, how to I get them to do so? I've heard of 'slicer' but haven't found a good reference on exactly how it works yet, and I haven't found an ref. yet on how to get the new images, so I thought I'd throw it out here.

Thanks in advace for you help, and a HUGE thanks for all the work that has been done here!!!


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar

Yes, you are right, if your tivo is hacked, it will never update on it's own. You want this because having your tivo update itself and you lose your hacks. Imagine pulling the tivo all over again and removing the HD and sticking it in your computer all over again. Not fun at all.

This is my own opinion: For the HR10, I would stick with 6.3D or Earlier. I say this because I spent a day fixing my S4040 with 6.3E. Maybe you can see my trial and error above. If you decide to take the plung, you can purchase slicer from DVRupgrade. I used this to move my s4040 from 6.2a to 6.3e.

To figure out what slices you may have on your tivo (has to be hacked first), type in your Tivo's IP address in IE or Firefox, click on MFS in the headings at the top, scroll down to until you see SwSystem and click on this. The next screen will pop and show you what versions you can upgrade your tivo to. These are the slices. This webpage (http://www.dvrplayground.com/article/13324/) has a better tutorial that if you follow to the T, you should have no problems moving up to 6.3e, unless, you don't have 6.3e. And you would have to search how to configure your tivo to get that.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dm999

Ghetto_Superstar said:


> Yes, you are right, if your tivo is hacked, it will never update on it's own.
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> And you would have to search how to configure your tivo to get that.
> 
> Hope that helps.


LOL...That's what I was trying to do with the previous post...trying to get some info on how to config the tivo to pull down, but not install, the new software. Generally, I don't like to be the first one to take a plunge in the deep end of the pool. While I enjoy the benefits of the updates provided here, I odn't have the skills to come up with them on my own, so I'm generally not one to put a SW version in until it becomes 'stable'.

Since 6.3D and zippering my 2 tivos, I've had intermittent issues with reboots, and was hoping 6.3e would help with that. If not, then I'll pass, but in order to have the option of putting a new release on at some point, I need to know how I can config my tivos to pull the updates, but not install them until I am ready.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## MurrayW

dm999 said:


> LOL...That's what I was trying to do with the previous post...trying to get some info on how to config the tivo to pull down, but not install, the new software. Generally, I don't like to be the first one to take a plunge in the deep end of the pool. While I enjoy the benefits of the updates provided here, I odn't have the skills to come up with them on my own, so I'm generally not one to put a SW version in until it becomes 'stable'.
> 
> Since 6.3D and zippering my 2 tivos, I've had intermittent issues with reboots, and was hoping 6.3e would help with that. If not, then I'll pass, but in order to have the option of putting a new release on at some point, I need to know how I can config my tivos to pull the updates, but not install them until I am ready.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Search for add6x.tcl. I've got 3 hacked HR10-250's that all have 6.3e waiting for me to install if I want to do it after running add6x.tcl.


----------



## CrashHD

Just a suggestion for you guys,

If you put


Code:


#######################################
#  Fix NPL DNS lag
if [ -z "`grep $SerialNumber /etc/hosts`" ]; then
   mount -no remount,rw /
   echo "127.0.0.1       $SerialNumber.localdomain   $SerialNumber" >> /etc/hosts
   mount -no remount,ro /
fi

in rc.sysinit.author, it removes the lag in the NPL if a DNS query gets dropped. It might be worth slipping it in rc.sysinit.author from the git-go via zipper, ya think?


----------



## rbautch

CrashHD said:


> Just a suggestion for you guys,
> 
> If you put
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #######################################
> #  Fix NPL DNS lag
> if [ -z "`grep $SerialNumber /etc/hosts`" ]; then
> mount -no remount,rw /
> echo "127.0.0.1       $SerialNumber.localdomain   $SerialNumber" >> /etc/hosts
> mount -no remount,ro /
> fi
> 
> in rc.sysinit.author, it removes the lag in the NPL if a DNS query gets dropped. It might be worth slipping it in rc.sysinit.author from the git-go via zipper, ya think?


I like the idea, but this code belongs to DocTauri, who first posted it on DDB. Not sure how he'd feel about me arbitrarily adding it to the Zipper.


----------



## Soapm

CrashHD said:


> Just a suggestion for you guys,
> 
> If you put
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #######################################
> #  Fix NPL DNS lag
> if [ -z "`grep $SerialNumber /etc/hosts`" ]; then
> mount -no remount,rw /
> echo "127.0.0.1       $SerialNumber.localdomain   $SerialNumber" >> /etc/hosts
> mount -no remount,ro /
> fi
> 
> in rc.sysinit.author, it removes the lag in the NPL if a DNS query gets dropped. It might be worth slipping it in rc.sysinit.author from the git-go via zipper, ya think?


Is this for any Tivo or is this to fix a specific problem with a specific OS?


----------



## CrashHD

rbautch- oops. I didn't know who's code it was. I saw it somewhere else while researching the lag I'd get in the NPL whenever my dsl modem has gone offline. It worked great for me, as I like to set my router to deny my tivos internet access, and just temporarily re-enable it if I need to download a new enhancement script. With the author's approval, of course, I think it would be a good addition, but that's just my humble suggestion. 

soapm- My DTivo's would have a lag in which the NPL was just blank for the first minute or so, whenever my internet would be down, or if my router was set to block them from the internet. It's apparently caused when the tivo looks for a dns server and does not find one. I think it would be useful to all series2 DTivos.


----------



## sjmaye

Over the last month I have had unexplained rebooting of my Zipped HR10-250. It has become more and more frequent. This morning it has now happened 3 times.

Is read this is a sign of hard drive failure or _"other things". _

What's the other things?


----------



## ParanoidDarkJedi

Long time listener, first time caller on this thread as it were...

Getting ready to hack my three DirecTiVos and have a couple of questions:

1. My list of Zipper files doesn't have the "000001" file listed as the software image. I've got just an ISO file from the InstantCake download. Where does this file come from? Am I totally missing something?

2. When using a 6.2a image, can you leave out the superpatch-67-all-NutKase-1.5.tcl file and just use the superpatch-6.2a.tcl file, or do both need to be included?

3. If Zippering an HR10-250, am I correct in reading that you can leave out the Superpatch and SetMRV files? I realize that MRV is not available on this unit, just wanted to make sure that if I left them out of the mix that things would process correctly.

4. Lastly, can this be done on a unit not currently active? My DTV service is suspended while I'm renting and shopping for a home. Would I be able to boot everything up and verify that the MRV (for the non HD units) and the other hacks are functioning? I could wait until I get the move completed, but the haXXor in me is dying to try this out!

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Gunnyman

1) mount the iso, or burn the CD. that's where the 000000000000000000000000001 image file is
2) use the files in the zipper distribution only, much easier
3) just build the zipper cd as instructed, the software is smart enough to use only the stuff it needs
4) Yes the unit need not be subscribed or active to use the Zipper


----------



## ParanoidDarkJedi

Gotcha on the other points but have a follow up on this one:



Gunnyman said:


> 2) use the files in the zipper distribution only, much easier


I got both files as listed on the Zipper page, just wanted to know if both were needed. The screen shots only show the one file, but the text says to update it w/the 6.2a file. So to clarify, would I burn the Zipper disc w/just the 6.2a file, or include both?

Just want to make sure I have my i's dotted and t's crossed before I pull the trigger with the new 500 GB drives I snagged for these over the weekend. 

Thanks for your help, Gunny!


----------



## ttodd1

Gunnyman said:


> 1) mount the iso, or burn the CD. that's where the 000000000000000000000000001 image file is


Did that '0' key get stuck Gunny?


----------



## Gunnyman

ttodd1 said:


> Did that '0' key get stuck Gunny?


yep 
I stutter a little.


----------



## dm999

MurrayW said:


> Search for add6x.tcl. I've got 3 hacked HR10-250's that all have 6.3e waiting for me to install if I want to do it after running add6x.tcl.


I found the script, and have run it on both my HR10-250's, but no new slices in the last couple of days. Is there any way to tell if they are still being sent out?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## sjmaye

sjmaye said:


> Over the last month I have had unexplained rebooting of my Zipped HR10-250. It has become more and more frequent. This morning it has now happened 3 times.
> 
> Is read this is a sign of hard drive failure or _"other things". _
> 
> What's the other things?


Has anyone else had probs with random rebooting. Does thia really mean I need a new hard drive and need to start all over?

BTW- this is a dual drive configuration


----------



## Da Goon

sjmaye said:


> Has anyone else had probs with random rebooting. Does thia really mean I need a new hard drive and need to start all over?
> 
> BTW- this is a dual drive configuration


Post your kernel log, or maybe even your tverr log. That's the first place to check when problems appear.


----------



## socaljj

I have searched hi and low for an answer but was unable to find one.

There are a lot of us who only have laptops that do NOT have ide drives. We do have a ton of USB ports and with the advent of USB to IDE hardware we could support Tivo drives that way.

Apparantly Dvrupgrade does not support anything but IDE master slave combinations. So there is no way to ZIPPER a tivo drive connect by USB? If there is please let me know how it could be done.

You would be helping a LOT of us laptoppers.


----------



## rbautch

socaljj said:


> I have searched hi and low for an answer but was unable to find one.
> 
> There are a lot of us who only have laptops that do NOT have ide drives. We do have a ton of USB ports and with the advent of USB to IDE hardware we could support Tivo drives that way.
> 
> Apparantly Dvrupgrade does not support anything but IDE master slave combinations. So there is no way to ZIPPER a tivo drive connect by USB? If there is please let me know how it could be done.
> 
> You would be helping a LOT of us laptoppers.


use the mfslive boot cd instead of the DVRupgrade cd. It supports USB drives, but you'll have to manually place the kernel and image in the same location on the cd where the zipper expects to find it.


----------



## dm999

dm999 said:


> I found the script, and have run it on both my HR10-250's, but no new slices in the last couple of days. Is there any way to tell if they are still being sent out?


Hi all. I've run the add6x.tcl on both my HR10-250s, and still no joy seeing the new slices. All I have are

6.3d-01-2-357 tyDb 1791693 04/30/07 15:37 796 
ACTIVE tyDb 1791693 04/30/07 15:37 796

on both.

Now, I know that fakecall will keep the units from automatically dialing in daily, but if I force a daily call : a) will the tivo actually call, and b) would that help force the download of the update?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## kkluba

dm999 said:


> Hi all. I've run the add6x.tcl on both my HR10-250s, and still no joy seeing the new slices. All I have are
> 
> 6.3d-01-2-357 tyDb 1791693 04/30/07 15:37 796
> ACTIVE tyDb 1791693 04/30/07 15:37 796
> 
> on both.
> 
> Now, I know that fakecall will keep the units from automatically dialing in daily, but if I force a daily call : a) will the tivo actually call, and b) would that help force the download of the update?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I have the 6.3d & e slices on my 6.3c/HR10-250's but have had no luck going from C to E. Slicer worked well from B to C but fails trying to get to E. Any suggestions?


----------



## Da Goon

kkluba said:


> I have the 6.3d & e slices on my 6.3c/HR10-250's but have had no luck going from C to E. Slicer worked well from B to C but fails trying to get to E. Any suggestions?


Manual upgrade?


----------



## kkluba

how do you do a manual upgrade?


----------



## supermatt9

I've spent the last couple hours searching for an answer to this and can't seem to find it. 

I have the hr10-250 with the latest version of the software on it. using the backup tools i made a copy of that hard drive to a new hard drive. I am now trying to zipper that new hard drive. 

I used the zipper_isomaker.bat to make my iso and I burned it properly using nero. I then boot up that cd and hit enter till I have the correct prompt which looks like this...

PTVupgrade /#

I typed...

PTVupgrade /# mount /dev/hdc /cdrom 

and it said 

"mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only"

I then typed

PTVupgrade /# /cdrom/zipper

and it said

sh: cdrom/zipper: No such file or directory

so I browsed to the cdrom folder by typing in 

PTVupgrade /# cd /cdrom 

And then I typed in "dir" and it came up with the following files...

Autorun.inf*
bootpage*
busybox.tar*
custom_kernels/
drivers/
gawk*
isolinux/
network.tcl*
ptstart.exe*
rbautch_files.tgz*
rc.sysinit.author*
s2_kernels/

No sign of the zipper file! What did I do wrong?

Thanks in advance!

Matt

edited to add: I didn't use the instant cake image because I already had a hard drive with the tivo image on it. This seems obvious but I thought I'd mention it!

Edited again to add: I figured it out. I tried moving my cdrom and tivo drive to different spots on the ide cables and that didn't work. But it did inspire me to try using a different cdrom drive and when i did that - IT WORKED!!! Thanks for the help!


----------



## jmandss

SuperMatt9

That same exact thing happened to me, so I switched my cdrom to hdd and my tivo drive to hda and I was able to get zipper started. Try that and see if that works for you.


----------



## jmandss

OK guys I've tried to read through the 361 pages of this thread, but I've given up trying to find my answers, so I'm now going to be lazy and ask. I zippered up 2 dtivo today on a RCA DVR40 with a instantcake running 6.2a software. The other a Phillips DSR708 with a instantcake running 6.2 software. Ethernet adapters working fine telnet good WGet works so DNS seems to be good. I enabled MRV, but can't figure it out, it's not in my NPL on either machine. Also what program do I use to extract shows to my PC, I was using TServer with TyTools and it worked fine, but I decided today to try out zipper for the other hacks included like MVR. If you can help a brother out that would be great. If I've ask something here that I should not have, please PM me or give me a link where I might find it. Thanks in advance and I'm sorry if you think I'm being lazy, but I just gave up for today.


----------



## JWThiers

jmandss said:


> OK guys I've tried to read through the 361 pages of this thread, but I've given up trying to find my answers, so I'm now going to be lazy and ask. I zippered up 2 dtivo today on a RCA DVR40 with a instantcake running 6.2a software. The other a Phillips DSR708 with a instantcake running 6.2 software. Ethernet adapters working fine telnet good WGet works so DNS seems to be good. I enabled MRV, but can't figure it out, it's not in my NPL on either machine. Also what program do I use to extract shows to my PC, I was using TServer with TyTools and it worked fine, but I decided today to try out zipper for the other hacks included like MVR. If you can help a brother out that would be great. If I've ask something here that I should not have, please PM me or give me a link where I might find it. Thanks in advance and I'm sorry if you think I'm being lazy, but I just gave up for today.


We are not allowed to discuss extraction on this forum, but as to the issue about MRV since the DTivos are using different OS versions (6.2 and 6.2a), I have to ask are you sure you used the correct ve4rsions of superpatch?


----------



## Lawrax

I can't figure out if this has been answered yet.

I am having problems getting my Tivo to properly connect with a Trendnet TU2-ET100. I am getting the error "Didn't Find Network..."

Checking usb.map, I don't have an entry for device ax8817x. However, I do have an entry for device usbnet. One of the devices listed should be my adapter.

device usbnet
. . .
product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
. . .

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bengalfreak

jmandss said:


> OK guys I've tried to read through the 361 pages of this thread, but I've given up trying to find my answers, so I'm now going to be lazy and ask. I zippered up 2 dtivo today on a RCA DVR40 with a instantcake running 6.2a software. The other a Phillips DSR708 with a instantcake running 6.2 software. Ethernet adapters working fine telnet good WGet works so DNS seems to be good. I enabled MRV, but can't figure it out, it's not in my NPL on either machine. Also what program do I use to extract shows to my PC, I was using TServer with TyTools and it worked fine, but I decided today to try out zipper for the other hacks included like MVR. If you can help a brother out that would be great. If I've ask something here that I should not have, please PM me or give me a link where I might find it. Thanks in advance and I'm sorry if you think I'm being lazy, but I just gave up for today.


Also, did you create exceptions in any firewall software for the IP's of your DTivos? I went round and round for a couple days trying to figure out what I did wrong running the zipper when I finally realized that ZoneAlarm was blocking access to my Tivos.


----------



## jmandss

Thanks guys I got my MRV working on my RCA DVR40 and my Phillips, and you were correct JWThiers I used the wrong superpatch when I made the Phillips zipper CD, redid the Phillips with the correct superpatch and MRV is golden! I got so jazzed up about the MRV I decided to Zipper my HR10-250 and now I've run into another problem. Other tivos in the house now show up on my NPL on my HR10-250, but when I choose one, it says there are no recordings on that tivo. What did I do wrong there. Seeing as I'm getting MRV worked out, I'll have to work or to get shows to my PC tomorrow. I know we are not allowed to discuss it here, but if someone wants to PM me and point me in the right direction to get shows downloaded to my PC that would be great. Thanks again for the help.
JMan


----------



## JWThiers

jmandss said:


> Thanks guys I got my MRV working on my RCA DVR40 and my Phillips, and you were correct JWThiers I used the wrong superpatch when I made the Phillips zipper CD, redid the Phillips with the correct superpatch and MRV is golden! I got so jazzed up about the MRV I decided to Zipper my HR10-250 and now I've run into another problem. Other tivos in the house now show up on my NPL on my HR10-250, but when I choose one, it says there are no recordings on that tivo. What did I do wrong there. Seeing as I'm getting MRV worked out, I'll have to work or to get shows to my PC tomorrow. I know we are not allowed to discuss it here, but if someone wants to PM me and point me in the right direction to get shows downloaded to my PC that would be great. Thanks again for the help.
> JMan


Did you see the note on the zipper page saying "Note that if you have an HR10-250 tivo, neither of these tools is required." (meaning superpatch or set_mrv_name)? That is because MRV does NOT work with the HR10-250. I know that there are some work arounds "movieloader" (I think it is called) I don't have an HR10 so I really haven't read up on its use. as to the extraction thing, If you go to the other forum (DDB aka D E A L D A T A B A S E dot com) and search for the E word you will find a bunch also check out the DVR-pedia (see my sig) for a bunch of information.


----------



## jmandss

Thanks for the response JW, I did see that info. on the zipper home page and did not include superpatch or set_mrv_name in my HR10-250 zipper build. I'll look around some more for possible fixes. One other note about my HR10-250 I can see my other tivos in its NPL, but can not see the HR10-250 in the others NPL. Thanks again for the info.
JMan


----------



## JWThiers

jmandss said:


> Thanks for the response JW, I did see that info. on the zipper home page and did not include superpatch or set_mrv_name in my HR10-250 zipper build. I'll look around some more for possible fixes. One other note about my HR10-250 I can see my other tivos in its NPL, but can not see the HR10-250 in the others NPL. Thanks again for the info.
> JMan


Oddly enough that kind of makes sense. I'm not sure of the exact pedigree of 6.3, but it appears to be based on a version that has MRV capabilities, but has had those features crippled. Thats why you can see your other tivo's on the 250. You can't see the 250 on your other tivo's because 6.3 does not have the section of code that would use the set_mrv_name tool. Since it can't broadcast its name the other tivo's don't see it. Like I said I don't have a 250 I don't know a lot, just some of the basics.


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> Oddly enough that kind of makes sense. I'm not sure of the exact pedigree of 6.3, but it appears to be based on a version that has MRV capabilities, but has had those features crippled. Thats why you can see your other tivo's on the 250. You can't see the 250 on your other tivo's because 6.3 does not have the section of code that would use the set_mrv_name tool. Since it can't broadcast its name the other tivo's don't see it. Like I said I don't have a 250 I don't know a lot, just some of the basics.


That's correct. You should be able to see other MRV-enabled tivos on your HR10-250, but when click on them you get nothing. You shouldn't be able to see your HR10-250 from other tivos.


----------



## jmandss

That's just the way it is rbautch. Anything that can be done to share my HR10-250 as that is where most of my shows are. Hey thanks again for the zipper it is GREAT! You guys are the best.


----------



## Da Goon

jmandss said:


> Anything that can be done to share my HR10-250 as that is where most of my shows are.


You can install mfs_ftp and movieloader to transfer shows between tivos running 6.3x. See ddb for info. Not as nice as true MRV, but it gets the job done.


----------



## jmandss

Guys what am I doing wrong when I try to install files on my zipper drive. I'm using cute ftp in Binary mode trying to install MFS_FTP into my /enhancements/varhacks folder and it will not let me. Just trying to create a MFS_FTP folder in there and it will not let me.
Thanks,
JMan


----------



## ttodd1

is it read write or read only?


----------



## Avenger

Telnet in. Type rw. Hit enter. Try ftp again.


----------



## socaljj

I have a problem. I know this is not a linux forum but I am at my wits end.

I need to have support for a USB to IDE device. I am into Ptvnet for their software which does not support USB to IDE devices. I have tried to build the Mfslive system using the batch files provided with zipper, but each time the linux can not find initramfs.gz. If I build the iso with only the Mfslive system it boots OK. I tried 4 different burners and 2 different miso.exe with no success.

The same problem with weaknees ISO. It will "see" the USB drive but will not create a zipper iso.

Is there anyway to burn JUST the Mfslive ISO and mount the cdrom with just the zipper stuff so that it is executable? A normal mount of the cdrom will permit me to "see" the items but when I go to execute them I get sh "not found" message. I tried making a directory in the file system and copy them there, but the same "not found" problem.

Using the Ptvnet iso (which does not recognize USB to IDE devices) the batch file creates a iso image that boots and can see zipper pgm and it has an * behind it.(I think linux thinks it is executable).

Long to short story... Anyway to mount a zipper cdrom AFTER booting with a different linux image?


----------



## Gunnyman

umount /cdrom
swap disks
mount /dev/whatever /cdrom
execute zipper.sh


----------



## tturkington

How long should it take for the new drive to be recognized? I have DSR704 and used ptvnet and instant cake. Build looks like it went correctly. Installed drive and waited several hours but nothing happened. Fan is running and chips are hot. All cables appear to be connected. I put the old drive back in and it still took several hours before it was working again. Is this normal and should I just wait for a day before new 500GB drive will work?


----------



## Gunnyman

what do you mean will work?
is the unit booting? is the full size just not being shown?
A change in size, if done correctly, shows up immediately.


----------



## tturkington

When I plug in the Tivo, there are no lights and I have a black screen on the TV. After a few hours, the lights come on and I have live TV and all my saved programming is back.


----------



## Gunnyman

something is wrong with the tivo.


----------



## tturkington

This is my first time trying this and I can't find anything that tells me specifically what should happen. Step 6 on the instructions just says "Install your new drives", "use hardware instructions as a reference". 
When I run PTVnet and Instantcake, the new drive shows the full 500GB and that it was successful. There were no error messages. When I install it into the Tivo unit, nothing happens. I haven't been able to find anything like this on any of the other threads or help sites.


----------



## Gunnyman

it does this with your original drive as well, right?


----------



## socaljj

Thanks for the response Gunnyman...but

I did exactly that umount change disks mounted new drive BUT I do NOT have zipper.sh just zipper
with no extension. I get the "not found" message

thanks


----------



## tturkington

I put the original drive back in. 

This is what I have done so far over the last two weekends.

1. Bought 500GB Seagate drive. Downloaded PTVnet and Instant Cake from DVRUpgrade.
2. Used older AMD PC to install OS on new drive.
3. Installed 500GB drive into DSR704. Plugged it in and nothing. No lights, no picture but fan runs.
4. Reinstalled original drive. Plugged it in and nothing. No lights, no picture. Waited several hours and it started working.
5. Found where InstantCake and older AMD processors had problems. Used different PC with newer AMD (don't have access to Intel).
6. Reimaged 500GB drive with PTVnet and InstantCake. Had a couple of issues with bios settings but figured it out and got successful message when install was complete.
7. Installed drive in Tivo for second time and got same result. No power and no picture but fan is running.
8. Pulled the drive and put old drive back for the second time. Its been in for a few hours and I have no power light or picture. 

I have checked all my cables and everything appears to be correct.

I'm checking eBay and Craigs list for 704 replacement so I can at least use the software I purchased.


----------



## Gunnyman

socaljj said:


> Thanks for the response Gunnyman...but
> 
> I did exactly that umount change disks mounted new drive BUT I do NOT have zipper.sh just zipper
> with no extension. I get the "not found" message
> 
> thanks


is zipper a sub directory on the cd? Sorry for the stupid question, but it's been so long since I've built a disc. I haven't used Russ's new method that puts it all on one disc.


----------



## Gunnyman

tturkington said:


> I put the original drive back in.
> 
> This is what I have done so far over the last two weekends.
> 
> 1. Bought 500GB Seagate drive. Downloaded PTVnet and Instant Cake from DVRUpgrade.
> 2. Used older AMD PC to install OS on new drive.
> 3. Installed 500GB drive into DSR704. Plugged it in and nothing. No lights, no picture but fan runs.
> 4. Reinstalled original drive. Plugged it in and nothing. No lights, no picture. Waited several hours and it started working.
> 5. Found where InstantCake and older AMD processors had problems. Used different PC with newer AMD (don't have access to Intel).
> 6. Reimaged 500GB drive with PTVnet and InstantCake. Had a couple of issues with bios settings but figured it out and got successful message when install was complete.
> 7. Installed drive in Tivo for second time and got same result. No power and no picture but fan is running.
> 8. Pulled the drive and put old drive back for the second time. Its been in for a few hours and I have no power light or picture.
> 
> I have checked all my cables and everything appears to be correct.
> 
> I'm checking eBay and Craigs list for 704 replacement so I can at least use the software I purchased.


Power supply fan is spinning ok? I bet you have a bum power supply.


----------



## tturkington

power supply fan is spinning. Checked the fuse with a meter and it is still intact. Power is getting to the circuit board as chips are warm.


----------



## socaljj

Once the cdrom is mounted a second time, all the files appear using ls -l /cdrom as a normal set of files
just like they should. zipper is not a directory just a 20+ k file that is not executable but has execution permissions.


----------



## Gunnyman

did you try to chmod +x the file?


----------



## socaljj

yes I chmod 777 zipper. ls -l showed that it was executable but still the "not found:


----------



## Gunnyman

I got nothin...


----------



## atlynch

Hi Folks,
Perhaps I am reading too much, but it is not clear to me that I can zipper my DSR7000 currently running 6.3e. It is not currently hacked (It was previously, but I wanted to upgrade to 6.3e). I am zipper-ing the existing drive (I have the old backup elsewhere).

I started following the instructions on the zipper webpage, but got stalled when I got to superpatch and set_mrvname. They seem only to refer to 6.2a or 3.x.

Is there a superpatch/set_mrv_name I should put on the drive? I understand that 6.3e does not support MRV.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## tturkington

Gunnyman,

Thanks for your help. Thought there might be some tricks I gotta do to make this work. It appears dead and not coming back. 

-Ted


----------



## rbautch

tturkington said:


> When I plug in the Tivo, there are no lights and I have a black screen on the TV. After a few hours, the lights come on and I have live TV and all my saved programming is back.


Same thing happened to me a few weeks ago on my HR0-250. The logs indicated it was a failing hard drive. You can try and post your kernel log here so we know for sure, otherwise do a backup/restore to a new drive.


----------



## rbautch

atlynch said:


> Hi Folks,
> Perhaps I am reading too much, but it is not clear to me that I can zipper my DSR7000 currently running 6.3e. It is not currently hacked (It was previously, but I wanted to upgrade to 6.3e). I am zipper-ing the existing drive (I have the old backup elsewhere).
> 
> I started following the instructions on the zipper webpage, but got stalled when I got to superpatch and set_mrvname. They seem only to refer to 6.2a or 3.x.
> 
> Is there a superpatch/set_mrv_name I should put on the drive? I understand that 6.3e does not support MRV.
> 
> Thanks,
> Drew


There is no superpatch for 6.3e, but you can find manual tivoapp patches here. I haven't gotten around to updating the instructions for 6.3e yet, figuring most people would opt for 6.2a to get MRV.


----------



## tturkington

How do I get kernel log?


----------



## atlynch

rbautch said:


> There is no superpatch for 6.3e, but you can find manual tivoapp patches here. I haven't gotten around to updating the instructions for 6.3e yet, figuring most people would opt for 6.2a to get MRV.


A reasonable assumption. I use a different mechanism to get MRV-like capabilities that is not Tivo specific.

I had seen the manual tivoapp patches, and I am comfortable in doing those myself. What I am a little less clear on is whether or not I can still use the zipper to perform the other tasks, such as enabling networking, setting up endpad plus, tivowebplus, etc.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## rbautch

atlynch said:


> A reasonable assumption. I use a different mechanism to get MRV-like capabilities that is not Tivo specific.
> 
> I had seen the manual tivoapp patches, and I am comfortable in doing those myself. What I am a little less clear on is whether or not I can still use the zipper to perform the other tasks, such as enabling networking, setting up endpad plus, tivowebplus, etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Drew


Yes, you can.


----------



## rbautch

tturkington said:


> How do I get kernel log?


It's in /var/log/kernel. FTP it to your PC, and then attach it to a post.


----------



## tturkington

Gunnyman,

My Tivo came to life after I did a rehit from Directv site. Power light came on and saved programs are there. 

-Ted


----------



## tonerburner1995

Gunnyman,
Need your help/advice.
I have a Toshiba RS-TX60 that will no longer record to DVD. Want to access the HD to get my precious recordings onto another media (PC HD?).


----------



## Da Goon

tonerburner1995 said:


> I have a Toshiba RS-TX60 that will no longer record to DVD. Want to access the HD to get my precious recordings onto another media (PC HD?).


It's possible but not exactly easy. To start, you'll need to PROM mod your tivo. There would be a few ways to accomplish this, but the software required is not available on this forum, and the methods to do so can't be discussed in depth here either. Google for tivo hacking to find another forum with all the necessary information.


----------



## socaljj

I understand that Zipper is a compiled script? Would it be possible to get a zipper.sh file as I finally got a linux that supports USB to IDE (Rescue cd) but evertime I run zipper it says superpatch not foun or set_mrv_name not found and exits.

With the .sh I could debug and modify to make work on my system.

thanks


----------



## socaljj

Here is more and probably last information gathered over the last 3 weeks. 

I have no ide connection so I use and USB to IDE converter to mount my Tivo drive. I can find only one Linux that will recognize the drive on the USB side AND recognize the file system on that drive. It is the ISO from Weaknees.

That was the good news. The bad is that it does not contain a bash shell. The Zipper was built for a bash shell and will not work on this Linux. 

So until someone can find another Linux iso with the USB support or the authors of the Zipper provide a standard shell flavor of the Zipper we are done.

As a side note I realize the authors spent much time and effort to create the Zipper and I do not want to minimize that. I thank them but it will not help us.


----------



## rbautch

socaljj said:


> I understand that Zipper is a compiled script? Would it be possible to get a zipper.sh file as I finally got a linux that supports USB to IDE (Rescue cd) but evertime I run zipper it says superpatch not foun or set_mrv_name not found and exits.
> 
> With the .sh I could debug and modify to make work on my system.
> 
> thanks


You could also create dummy files with those names so it passes those tests.


----------



## rbautch

socaljj said:


> Here is more and probably last information gathered over the last 3 weeks.
> 
> I have no ide connection so I use and USB to IDE converter to mount my Tivo drive. I can find only one Linux that will recognize the drive on the USB side AND recognize the file system on that drive. It is the ISO from Weaknees.
> 
> That was the good news. The bad is that it does not contain a bash shell. The Zipper was built for a bash shell and will not work on this Linux.
> 
> So until someone can find another Linux iso with the USB support or the authors of the Zipper provide a standard shell flavor of the Zipper we are done.
> 
> As a side note I realize the authors spent much time and effort to create the Zipper and I do not want to minimize that. I thank them but it will not help us.


Try mfslive.


----------



## socaljj

mfslive does NOT work. The copy i received does not have bash shell


----------



## Da Goon

socaljj said:


> mfslive does NOT work. The copy i received does not have bash shell


Yes it does. If you can't get bash with it, you're doing something VERY wrong. Are you even booting from the cd? Hitting enter thru the boot prompts?? that's all it takes.


----------



## socaljj

I applaud you for getting mfslive to work, I can not.

First off when I builded the ISO when I boot from it it says it can not find the ram disk and fails (3 different burners).

So I burn an ISO with only MFS live. It boots. I mount /dev/hdc4(my cdrom) as cdrom. this cd has the zipper files on it. I type from root directory cdrom/zipper and I get directory or file not found /bin/bash.

I look in the /bin directory and NO bash. (there is an ash file but no bash)

this is why I says it does not work.

thanks


----------



## Da Goon

socaljj said:


> I mount /dev/hdc4(my cdrom) as cdrom.


I don't understand most of what you said, but you won't mount the cd at hdc4. If you have it connected as secondary master it would be simply hdc. Mount points 4 (or 7) would typically be used if you were mounting the actual tivo hard drive root partitions.


----------



## socaljj

Thank you for the help.

I have a Dell Inspiron 9300 laptop. No access to the IDE setup. I am using a IDE to USB enclosure
to mount my Tivo Drive. I was told to use the MFSlive ISO. I can not build a single disk as each time
I use the bat file included for the zipper the ISO generated will not boot (initramfs not found). So I
make just the MFSIso boot from it and mount the zipper files. mount /dev/hdc/cdrom. The last post had a 
typo by me of /dev/hdc4.

I try to run the zipper (cdrom/zipper) and I get "directory or file not found /bin/bash" I believe that this means there is no bash shell in the bin directory. I am at a loss as what else to do.


----------



## MungoJerrie

socaljj said:


> Thank you for the help.
> 
> I have a Dell Inspiron 9300 laptop. No access to the IDE setup. I am using a IDE to USB enclosure


USB drives are SCSI-like and are typically mounted as /dev/*s*dc4 or whatever.


----------



## socaljj

Thank everyone for the help.

I think everyone is missing my point. First off the ISO must recognize the USB (tivo) drive. It may be USB or SCSI or anything. If it does not recognize the device it will not work.

Secondly if the ISO recognizes the device, it must recognize the fs on the drive. If it "reads" the device but can not recognize the partition layout it will not work.

Lastly if the ISO recognizes the device AND recognizes the fs it must have the bash shell in /bin for the Zipper to work.

My problem is that I can not find an ISO that does all three. Unless I missed one I am dead in the water.


----------



## JWThiers

Not to make light of your problem but a the zipper was really intended for use on a desktop PC not a laptop. The easy thing to do is find a CHEAP PC at a garage sale and try that (just about anything would do) or just buy a prehacked drive from DVRupgrade. This thread is really intended for help with the zipper script itself. What you have is more of an issue of needing to know more about linux to get your hardware to run zipper. Can it be done? I would think so given the right combination of linux iso's etc as you described. Do I know how? Not a clue, thats the deep end of the pool and its too deep for me. Either way too keep the signal to noise ratio down a bit a new thread might be in order. :up:


----------



## zbrowns

I just ran zipper(thanks) on my DTV. Seems to be working fine, though I don't know where to ask this question. 

I am trying to run TivoServer, it runs, finds the files but stops at "Adding the Tivo: s/n" I setup the MRV with zipper, but don't have another hacked Tivo to test that with. 

I can telnet in, is there anything I'm missing? The instructions seem fairly straight forward but it just doesn't seem to work. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ttodd1

Check this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007&highlight=tivoserver


----------



## educ8ion

someone please help. Am trying to get zipper installed for hr10-250. Can"t get past the initial "mount" command. says it is not valid. Somehow or other I did get zipper to actually run a couple of times, but it would not recognize hdg as the tivo drve. help!


----------



## Geeks4Rent

Greetings all,
Im feeling small and foolish; Ive been messing with this darn Direct TV Samsung SIR-S4120R for weeks now. And Ive actually managed to get the Linksys USB200m to load, and then feeling all proud and excited decided to try and run the zipper(went like a charm no errors) but now I have no networking at all.

So heres what I did in Order. 
1)	Installed PTVnet and Instantcake, plugged in USB200m to USB port.
2)	Spent hours looking for the network Menu in every possible Item I could find, wasted hours and even worse gave up an left it alone for days thinking it didnt work.
3)	Scanned the Subnet my wireless is in, and found 192.168.1.103 had an unknown and unnamed device. Browsed to it and got the TiVo web interface. DOH!
4)	Saw this Groovy Thread, and Yes I promise I read every one of the 10-12 post on all of the 363 pages, and committed them to memoryright. Well I did read several at least, well a few. Ok ok I read the first page and decided Zipper looked fun, lets try it. 
5)	So I made the ISO and everything ran fine(as far as I can see, no smoke came out, I didnt see any errors, my cats where still sleeping). But no networking after wards. Tried repeatedly to access the IP Id set. Tried scanning for new ones.
6)	Re-Ran the zipper_universal_CD.iso this time reloading the Instant cake image, and still no network.
7)	Ran PTVNet over the zippered drive thinking it might but the network back. Than Id try and load the scripts through ftp.
8)	Still no network. But the blinky activity lights are going on the USB wired adapter.

So Id really like to end up getting My Linksys 2 WUSB11 v2.6 (that I bought because theyre on the compatible list and it seems Ive seen posts from people with my DVR and wireless) working on My two SIR-S4120R(s) and make them share videos and work with TiVo server. Im sure Im missing something. But I really dont know much Linux, and am guessing. 
At this point I guess Ill re-image the drive with PTVnet and Instancake. And see if I can get the USB200M to work again. Than FTP over the zipper stuff and see if I can get the Wireless to work. 
If anyones been through this on the SIR-S4120r and knows theres some crazy step I need to do like hold it out the window while taking the blue pill, please drop me a message. 
Thanks in Advance, 
Yay Off to image my drive for the 274th time.
Andrew


----------



## jking

Okay. A silly question here, one that I'm sure has probably been answered somewhere, but I have yet to find it. I am attempting to switch my zippered DTivo from a wireless connection to a wired connection because I have switched my wireless network to WPA, which obviously isn't going to work with my DTivo box. I have purchased one of the recommended USB-Ethernet adapters. What special mojo do I have to do on my DTivo box to get my wired connection working when it has been previously set up for a wireless connection? TIA!!


----------



## JWThiers

Plug in the cable. Yup that about covers it.


----------



## jking

JWThiers said:


> Plug in the cable. Yup that about covers it.


Forgot to mention that I switched from a Linksys WRT54G to an Apple Airport Extreme.


----------



## JWThiers

jking said:


> Forgot to mention that I switched from a Linksys WRT54G to an Apple Airport Extreme.


I don't know about Airport in general, but Router setup is basically the same. Just setup the router so that it uses the same subnet 192.168.yyy.xxx as the old router, make sure that it uses the same range of addresses for DHCP and you should be good to go. If your tivos are using DHCP you might have to do a bit of searching to find them, use the DHCP Client list (I assume apple has that) to find them or use a network scanner like AngryIP Scanner. If you are using Static IP's (like I prefer) like I said earlier make the settings on the new router mimic the old, Subnet, DHCP range, etc. and you should be ok.


----------



## jking

Just out of curiosity, is there a way to change the IP settings in the DTivo without yanking the drive... as in crossover cable or something of that nature?


----------



## Velcro

Has anyone else seen this?

I had a drive go bad, so I did a complete re-zipper. The install was much smoother than the old version. Thanks for all the hard work, it shows.

Everything is running well but I see an odd problem in TWP. When doing wish list searching , sub-categories work for all categories except Genre. If the Genre category is selected then no sub-categories are available.

In looking for an answer I haven't found any references to this so I'm wondering if I'm the only one. Has anyone else seen this? It seems odd that all categories but one would work.

Thanks


----------



## dturturro

When I zippered my drive I entered the wrong IP address. Is there a way to fix it without reimaging?


----------



## dlmcmurr

Velcro said:


> Everything is running well but I see an odd problem in TWP. When doing wish list searching , sub-categories work for all categories except Genre. If the Genre category is selected then no sub-categories are available.


I've seen a similar thing with Wish Lists. I set one up with an actor's name on the DTiVo. Works fine on the DTiVo, but comes up empty on TWP v.2. I believe it's searches might still be a little buggy, but it's still a great app.

Make sure you're using his latest release of TWP 2.0. Zipper might be a little behind as the releases come out frequently. I'm looking forward to seeing what v.2.1 looks like when it matures a little.

Dave


----------



## scopus

I just recently zippered both of my units, DSR7000 & HDVR2. I started with a new drive in both of them. I also used the same lba48 boot iso and instantcake image (drs7000). 

The problem I'm having is with the HDRV2, it's freezing up every couple of days. When running the zipper, I selected the option for 2x week reboots. It froze up on Monday and then again Saturday, the remote, unit, telnet, everything stops responding. I have to pull the plug and then everything works fine again.

I'm curious if using the DSR7000 image on the HDRV2 has any adverse affects? I thought it would be ok since both units are non-ird. Should I have bought another kernel/image specific for the HDVR2? Or does this sound like a drive issue, even though it's new? 

Any help is appreciated.

EDIT: I took the drive out and ran diagnostics on it, no bad sectors reported. So I guess that eliminates the drive issue.


----------



## rbautch

dturturro said:


> When I zippered my drive I entered the wrong IP address. Is there a way to fix it without reimaging?


Yes. Change it using the network module of Tivowebplus.


----------



## rbautch

jking said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there a way to change the IP settings in the DTivo without yanking the drive... as in crossover cable or something of that nature?


If you have bash access, then you can change it using Tivowebplus, or by running the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. You can also connect a serial cable and run the net-launch.sh script.


----------



## dturturro

rbautch said:


> Yes. Change it using the network module of Tivowebplus.


Thanks! Is there a thread that describes how to do this? I searched for Tivowebplus and got a lot of info telling people that they should use it, but not how.


----------



## ttodd1

Just go to Tivowebplus and click on the Net Config link.


----------



## dturturro

Is that .com? I went there and was definitely not in Kansas anymore!


----------



## ttodd1

No. Tivowebplus is/should be installed on your DTivo. Go to it's current IP address and then use the module, change ip, reboot, done.


----------



## Orthogon

I just want to say thanks to rbautch, Gunyman, and everyone else who made the Zipper possible. I finally zippered my second DirecTivo this weekend and got MRV working, its awesome and I wouldn't of been able to do it without the Zipper, so thanks again.

Dave


----------



## jking

rbautch said:


> If you have bash access, then you can change it using Tivowebplus, or by running the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. You can also connect a serial cable and run the net-launch.sh script.


Okay, silly question #2 (or #3, I've lost track). I'm trying to run the net-launch script. The first question is enter s or d for static or dhcp. When I enter either s or d, the script kicks out with and error saying I must enter either s or d. But that's what I just did? What up with that?


----------



## Skahl

I purchased the Instantcake and LBA48 and ran the zipper on 2 drives: a brand new 250GB and an original 30GB drive from a different DTivo). One drive is for a Huges SD-DVR40 and the other was for a Philips DSR708. Both zippered up w/o errors, booted, rebooted as said they would fine. Both showed version 6.2a as the sw version. 

The problem was that I couldn't network either of them using an Airlink ASOHOUSB USB to Ethernet adapter. I did some searching and saw that the drivers for this wouldn't necessary load if I said yes to the wireless adapter. I rezippered both drives w/o errors, this time saying no to the wireless adapter and saw that it was loading the backloaded drivers this time. Now when I try the drives again both DTivos get stuck at the Welcome, Powering Up screen. The jumper settings are CS and I did not change them from the time they worked the first time. I also checked to make sure that the white cable was seated properly.

Any ideas???


----------



## ttodd1

jking said:


> Okay, silly question #2 (or #3, I've lost track). I'm trying to run the net-launch script. The first question is enter s or d for static or dhcp. When I enter either s or d, the script kicks out with and error saying I must enter either s or d. But that's what I just did? What up with that?


It is case sensitive.


----------



## swartzy

Considering the size of this thread and the fact any search w/ the word "zipper" in it returns just about everything... I hope I'm not asking the same question for the 100th time.

When attempting to zipper my Hughes DirecTivo, I can't see any of the zipper files after mounting the cdrom. When mounting the cdrom, it tells me it's read-only (expected) and that it's already mounted as cdrom... if that's any indication something is wrong.

Running any of the supplied scripts (CDROM, CDRIVE, etc) return a "file not found" error.

When doing an "ls -al" on the cdrom, it returns most (if not all) of the folders, but none of the key files in the root directory of the cdrom (zipper especially).

What am I doing wrong? Looking at the cdrom from my Windows box I can see the files are physically on the disc... I just can't see them from the OS that's booted w/ the CDROM.

Any help would be greatly appreciated... I really want to eliminiate the necessity of the phone line and/or taking the box over to a friend's to dial in.

Thx,
Swartzy


----------



## educ8ion

after some trial and rror, have gotten my hr10-250 successfully zippered and networked. all works great except...no hdmi output. have searched threads, but no answer for this that I can find. when cnnected to composite, works great, switch to hdmi and no signal.


----------



## jking

ttodd1 said:


> It is case sensitive.


I have tried both upper and lower case. Same result. Can someone tell me how to run the tivowebplus module. I have seen comments that say "just run the tivowebplus module", but no explanation as to how to actually do that. That's stupid question #4, in case anyone is keeping tabs. TIA.


----------



## MungoJerrie

jking said:


> I have tried both upper and lower case. Same result. Can someone tell me how to run the tivowebplus module. I have seen comments that say "just run the tivowebplus module", but no explanation as to how to actually do that. That's stupid question #4, in case anyone is keeping tabs. TIA.


If you're using WinXP or like telnet client, it's sending the wrong carriage return. Try:


Code:


unset crlf

As for starting tivowebplus:


Code:


/path/to/tivowebplus&


----------



## Porterx

I hope I'm finally in the correct thread for my questions/problems.

I have a Samsung DirecTiVo Sir-S4040 that I'm attempting to upgrade. I'm going from a 160gb to a 500gb drive. Before I had heard of the Zipper, I used InstantCake and PTVNet to upgrade the 500gb drive and all worked fine. After learning that the Zipper would do more of what I wanted, I Zippered my original 160gb dfrive as a test to see if it would work. It did. I got a bash prompt and ran the enhancements script. So I zippered my new (previously upgraded and networked with InstantCake and PTVNet) 500gb drive. It doesn't appear to be Zippered. I don't have a link light on my usb/network adapter and I still get the DVRUpgrade splash screen and not the splash screen with the moon background.

I realize that I need to get serial console output. I have a serial cable and I plan to learn to use it so that I can post that output here. If anyone has a direct link for learning how to use a serial cable, it would be greatly appreciated.

I've been trying to get serial working. All I've been able to do is get a bunch of garbled info on the screen.

Any and all help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Porter

Edit: After changing the baud rate to 115k, I get the following serial output with bash prompt but it won't let me input anything:



Code:


CPU revision is: 00005430                         
FPU revision is: 00005410                         
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.                                                  
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.                                           
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19                                                                                
:25 PST 2004            
Determined physical RAM map:                            
 memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable)                                     
On node 0 totalpages: 16384                           
zone(0): 16384 pages.                     
zone(1): 0 pages.                 
zone(2): 0 pages.                 
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware                                                                                
=false      
Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 coun                                    
Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS                                         
Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000                                                       
Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000                                                       
Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000                                                        
Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000.                                                                 
Memory: 43820k/65536k available (1222k kernel code, 21716k reserved, 81k data, 6                                                                                
4k init, 0k highmem)                    
Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)                                                             
Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)                                                            
Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)                                                           
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)                                                             
Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)                                                            
Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable.                                                
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX                                   
PCI: Probing PCI hardware                         
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A                                                 
ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown                                                  
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A                                                 
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A                                                 
Linux NET4.0 for Linux                     
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039                                                       
Initializing RT netlink socket                              
Starting kswapd               
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en                                                                                
abled     
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A                                           
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown                                             
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A                                           
ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A                                           
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31                                                  
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx                                                                           
hda: ST3500830A, ATA DI                     
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87                                   
hda: 976773168 sectors (500108 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63                                                                    
Partition check:                
 hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13                                                                                
 hda14      
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize                                                                     
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2                                
PPP Deflate Compression module registered                                         
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0                                 
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP                            
IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes                                                    
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 b                                             
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (512 buckets, 4096 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack                                                                          
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team                                            
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.                                                   
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.                                             
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed                                       
Starting rc.sysinit                   
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts                                         
Scanning for configuration files                                
Invoking startup scripts for:                             
    platform 'trinity'                      
    implementation 'Series2'                            
    implementer 'TiVo'                      
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist                                                     
umount: /initrd: not mounted                            
Activating swap partitions                          
Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1)                                             
Loading core system drivers                           
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1                                                            
Loading ircatch               
Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1                                       
Checking for Kickstart panic signal                                   
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts                                          
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1                        
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.                                                  
Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 28 (counted=24).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes                                                                         

Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 20 (counted=8).                                        

Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 342 (counted=334).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes                                                                           

Fix summary information? yes                            

/dev/hda9: 620/32768 files (1.5% non-contiguous), 5496/131072 blocks                                                                    
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2                        
/dev/hda9: clean, 620/32768 files, 5496/131072 blocks                                                     
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2                               
Mounting /var             
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)                                
Cleaning up files in /var                         
Checking space in /var                      
Mounting initial environment                            
Starting logging daemons                        
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch                                                              
Scanning for phase1                  
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts                                                
Loading input section drivers                             
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16                                                              
Loading output section drivers                              
Splash the screen                 
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts                                   
Remote control is  TIVO                       
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10                            
Loading Trinity dssapp                      
Look for debug board                    
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Aug 11 2006                                                                    
Loading irblast               
Loading ideturbo                
Loading fan           
Loading therm             
Loading TvBus router                    
Updating system clock                     
Time set to: Tue Oct  2 19                        
Enabling local route                    
Setting TCP keepalive parameters                                
Checking for additional disk                            
Start fan control                 
First temperature parameters set:                                 
  Terminal temp: 71                   
  Critical temp: 62                   
  Logging temp: 60                  
  Target temp: 50                 
  Lowest fan speed: 7                     
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.                                               
Starting TvLauncher                   
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp                                                                         
Waiting for launcher to start.                              
Launcher is running.                    
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts                                           
Checking for database conversions                                 
No upgrade to load                  
Not upgrading software                      
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts                                              
Starting Services.                  
Microcode version is TiVo!                          
Found hpk front panel model 1                             
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin                                                                                
g to 32       
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x7b8/0x420a) is not claimed by any active driver                                                                                
. 
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp                                                                         
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through f                                     
using driver frame iter                       
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )                        
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter                                    
Using a smartSorter!                    
Calling ReadStream()s                     
....started status session                          
Initialize with 2 live caches
AddInputSection 1
AddInputSection 2
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
AddInputSection 3
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
....sending Booting event
....started status session
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found

rc.sysinit is complete
bash-2.02# ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
....sending Done event
....sending Done event


----------



## Skahl

Skahl said:


> I purchased the Instantcake and LBA48 and ran the zipper on 2 drives: a brand new 250GB and an original 30GB drive from a different DTivo). One drive is for a Huges SD-DVR40 and the other was for a Philips DSR708. Both zippered up w/o errors, booted, rebooted as said they would fine. Both showed version 6.2a as the sw version.
> 
> The problem was that I couldn't network either of them using an Airlink ASOHOUSB USB to Ethernet adapter. I did some searching and saw that the drivers for this wouldn't necessary load if I said yes to the wireless adapter. I rezippered both drives w/o errors, this time saying no to the wireless adapter and saw that it was loading the backloaded drivers this time. Now when I try the drives again both DTivos get stuck at the Welcome, Powering Up screen. The jumper settings are CS and I did not change them from the time they worked the first time. I also checked to make sure that the white cable was seated properly.
> 
> Any ideas???


I found my problem...
When changing the HDDs in and out, I accidently pulled the cable out of the board. After putting the cable back in, it has made it past the Welcome message and seems to be working properly again. Funny that I did the same thing to both.


----------



## Porterx

Porterx said:


> I realize that I need to get serial console output. I have a serial cable and I plan to learn to use it so that I can post that output here. If anyone has a direct link for learning how to use a serial cable, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I've been trying to get serial working. All I've been able to do is get a bunch of garbled info on the screen.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Porter
> 
> Edit: After changing the baud rate to 115k, I get the following serial output with bash prompt:


I am able to get a bash prompt using a serial cable and hyperterminal.

I ran "cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh" It seemed to go ok. I've got to pull the drive and run the hack again because I tried to step on the old enhancements with the new and it can't get to the internet to d/l it. When I get that done, I'll save all of the console output in case it's needed.

I still get no link light on my usb adapter. I know for a 100% fact that I've gotten a link light on my 160gb drive using zipper, I think. Is it possible that the usb drivers are different between zipper and ptvnet? So I don't think that the adapter is the problem. It is a Xtersys XN-121. Could I have gotten a link light with ptvnet and not zipper or vice versa?

I never get the option to input a password on the serial console. Should I?

Thanks,
Porter

Edit: I was able to get it to ask "What is the password? I input "factory" and it asks for the password again.

Edit: Serial console output:



Code:


/dev/hda9: 289/32768 files (1.7% non-contiguous), 5313/131072 blocks
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
/dev/hda9: clean, 289/32768 files, 5313/131072 blocks
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
Mounting /var
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
Cleaning up files in /var
Checking space in /var
Mounting initial environment
Starting logging daemons
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
Loading input section drivers
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16
Loading output section drivers
Splash the screen
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
Remote control is  TIVO
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10
Loading Trinity dssapp
Look for debug board
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Aug 11 2006
Loading irblast
Loading ideturbo
Loading fan
Loading therm
Loading TvBus router
Updating system clock
Time set to: Wed Oct  3 03:11:03 2007
Enabling local route
Setting TCP keepalive parameters
Checking for additional disk
Start fan control
First temperature parameters set:
  Terminal temp: 71
  Critical temp: 62
  Logging temp: 60
  Target temp: 50
  Lowest fan speed: 7
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Starting TvLauncher
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
Waiting for launcher to start.
Launcher is running.
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Checking for database conversions
No upgrade to load
Not upgrading software
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Starting Services.
Microcode version is TiVo!
Found hpk front panel model 1
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin
g to 32
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x7b8/0x420a) is not claimed by any active driver
.
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp
using driver frame iter
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
Using a smartSorter!
Calling ReadStream()s
....started status session
Initialize with 2 live caches
AddInputSection 1
AddInputSection 2
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
AddInputSection 3
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
....sending Booting event
....started status session
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
Fakecall ran successfully!

Starting netserver at port 12865
bash-2.02# ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
rc.sysinit is complete
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
....sending Done event
....sending Done event

bash-2.02#


----------



## unclemoosh

jking said:


> Okay, silly question #2 (or #3, I've lost track). I'm trying to run the net-launch script. The first question is enter s or d for static or dhcp. When I enter either s or d, the script kicks out with and error saying I must enter either s or d. But that's what I just did? What up with that?


Make sure you "unset crlf"


----------



## DrQ

I hacked my box back in march '05, but someone hooked the phone line back up a few months later and one morning I tried to bring up the tivo on the web and nothing. Oh well I thought. That was fun while it lasted but I didn't want to go thru that again. So when my son asked me last week if we could hack the tivo again, I hesitated. I searched google and came across this thread. 363 PAGES!!! I downloaded the entire thread and read most of it. We got the two recommended ISOs and zipper'ed a 200G drive on Sunday and the disk is now in the Tivo (Hughes SD-DVR40). No issues at all with either the zipper script or the tweak.sh script. Nice work guys.

I didn't have the local channels so I called DirecTV and it didn't prompt me for the error code, but sent me directly to a customer support rep. Uh-Oh I'm in trouble now. But nothing ever came up that I had to lie about.  But I do have a solution that will work (she said) 85% of the time. Use the Settings->Satellite->Guided Satellite Setup (can't remember the exact wording). I just kept pressing select and entered my zip code on one window. just skip thru most then wait for several minutes while it validates the satellites. After it was finished, I still didn't have the local channels so I was told to reboot the tivo from the tivo menus. When it rebooted the channels were there. She said that she didn't do anything from here end it was all done on my Tivo. Thought this might help someone else when this comes up.

Now a question:

Part of the tweak.sh asks the follwing question:

Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?

Why would I want to reboot regularly?


----------



## Xtra7973

DrQ said:


> Now a question:
> 
> Part of the tweak.sh asks the follwing question:
> 
> Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?
> 
> Why would I want to reboot regularly?


Go to this thread, it tells you everything about what you just installed and what it does. This is the answer to your particular question "This cleans things out for better performance if you have several hacks running. Also restarts logs, and allows fakecall to reset the last successful call indicator, so your Tivo won't call home (fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a reboot). This allows you to keep your phone line connected for PPV ordering or CallerID."


----------



## richr69

Does Zipper incorporate the tivoapp patch to enable the Network menu for 6.1 and 6.2?


----------



## Harv

Hi. First of all let me thank everyone involved with Zipper. It makes upgrading really easy. I've had 4.0.1b on two DTivos, and Zipper makes the upgrade path pretty sweet.

I went ahead and bought the InstantCake for $20 that has a minimal 6.2a image on it for my DTivo. Zipper made the universal CD from that, and everything went perfectly installing the new image onto my tivo, and running the script.

I have two problems now though. The first is that only one tuner is enabled, and the second one says it is disabled. The second is that I don't get my local channels. When I look at System Info, there is no zip code (which probably explains the local channel problem) and the second tuner (DIRECTTV2 says it is disabled.

I suspect I could probably fix both of these problems by running guided setup. However, I have no home phone line. Three years ago I canceled my home phone service and now I only use my cell phone. In the past, when I've tried to run guided setup, I get stuck on the part where it wants to make a toll free call that will download the local phone numbers. Since I have no home phone, I have not found a way past this.

Please note that fakecall.tcl won't solve this problem--at least in my experience. It only tricks the tivo into thinking it has completed a daily call, which does nothing to help guided setup to complete.

So, is there a way for me to get around this?

If necessary, I can take my TiVo to a friend's house and use his phone line, but he doesn't have DirecTV, so if I need to have a cable connected for guided setup, that won't work either.

Can any of you smart people help me?

Thanks so much.


----------



## DrQ

For 6.2a on my Hughes SD-DVR40, I used:

Messages & Setup -> Settings- > Satellite -> Repeat Guided Setup

I went thru this Sunday afternoon with the phone line disconnected. It never asked me to make a call. It only asked me for the zip code so it knew what satellite dish directions to give me.


----------



## Harv

DrQ said:


> For 6.2a on my Hughes SD-DVR40, I used:
> 
> Messages & Setup -> Settings- > Satellite -> Repeat Guided Setup
> 
> I went thru this Sunday afternoon with the phone line disconnected. It never asked me to make a call. It only asked me for the zip code so it knew what satellite dish directions to give me.


Perfect! Thanks so much. I was worried for nothing, based on my experience with 4.01b.


----------



## Velcro

Hopefully someone has seen this before. I've tried searching but I didn't find any information on it.

I re-zippered by system last weekend due to a hard drive failure. Everything was running great. Then Wednesday night I noticed a whole bunch of recordings that wouldn't play. The TIVO tells me:
"The Recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel that you don't receive."​
At first I thought, ok maybe I lost the signal or something, but then I found a recording that I had previously watched and it generated the same message. So it cannot be lost of signal. Also after additional looking most of the recording are from channels I watch all the time and the live feed is fine. One show that couldn't play was even recorded at the same time on my unzippered HD unit and it placed fine.

I have checked the disk with mfscheck and fsfix but they reported nothing wrong. I even forced a GSOD just to be sure. Nothing changed and I still cannot play the shows.

Current recordings seem OK but I'm concerned that other recordings could develop the same problem and become unwatchable. Has anyone seen this before? Does anyone have any other suggestion on what to do?

thanks
mike


----------



## tned99

I want to playback videos from my Mac to Tivo Series 2. I cut and pasted a script that allows TIVO to see my computer's TIVO Shows Folder. But it doesn't see any videos in the folder.


----------



## Gunnyman

Velcro said:


> Hopefully someone has seen this before. I've tried searching but I didn't find any information on it.
> 
> I re-zippered by system last weekend due to a hard drive failure. Everything was running great. Then Wednesday night I noticed a whole bunch of recordings that wouldn't play. The TIVO tells me:
> "The Recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel that you don't receive."​
> At first I thought, ok maybe I lost the signal or something, but then I found a recording that I had previously watched and it generated the same message. So it cannot be lost of signal. Also after additional looking most of the recording are from channels I watch all the time and the live feed is fine. One show that couldn't play was even recorded at the same time on my unzippered HD unit and it placed fine.
> 
> I have checked the disk with mfscheck and fsfix but they reported nothing wrong. I even forced a GSOD just to be sure. Nothing changed and I still cannot play the shows.
> 
> Current recordings seem OK but I'm concerned that other recordings could develop the same problem and become unwatchable. Has anyone seen this before? Does anyone have any other suggestion on what to do?
> 
> thanks
> mike


This is a side effect of zippering the Unit then recording shows before you run the 2nd half of the procedure (the tweak.sh script) It is my understanding that it happens because the encryption key which gets removed by superpatch is still in effect for recorded shows, and running the 51killer.tcl script resets this key in a way that makes previously encrypted shows unwatchable. Unfortunately there is no way to make those shows viewable.


----------



## Velcro

Gunny thanks that explains it. So now I don't have to worry about loosing future shows. Thats a relief.  

Also thanks for all your hard work on the Zipper. :up: :up: :up: 
I would never have gotten around to it on my own.


----------



## Porterx

I have a Xtersys XN-121 that allowed networking through PTVNet and, I thought, with zipper and the enhancements. I can't get it to network with zipper/enhancements. Does the zipper/enhancements allow the use of different usb adapters than PTVNet? I have posted my serial console output as I was told but noone seems to have looked at it or doesn't see a problem with it. I can post more if needed.

Please help. I don't want to waste my time getting another adapter if that's not my problem. eBay only has one Netgear FA120 for sale and it's up to $36.75 with 3 days left.

If this is the wrong thread for my question, please point me to the right one.

Thanks, Porter

Edit: Maybe the better question would be: What would I input at the bash prompt that comes up when I boot using a serial cable to get this usb adapter to work and allow networking?


----------



## ttodd1

tned99 said:


> I want to playback videos from my Mac to Tivo Series 2. I cut and pasted a script that allows TIVO to see my computer's TIVO Shows Folder. But it doesn't see any videos in the folder.


This is not a Zipper question and double posting is rude.


----------



## tward_biteme1

Porterx said:


> Please help. I don't want to waste my time getting another adapter if that's not my problem. eBay only has one Netgear FA120 for sale and it's up to $36.75 with 3 days left.


Think this adapter works:

http://www.outpost.com/product/4415686


----------



## alternate

<warning, semi-newbie> 
I scanned this thread and forum and found similar question w/answer, but not really for my particular case.

I have an RCA DVR40 with a previously upgraded 160gb drive and 3.1.1x image (circa 2005). Want to apply zipper, but also would like to save existing settings & movies. I read that this is generally possible if you respond "no" to the zipper question "do you want to apply the image?".

But since Im running 3x, do I NEED to apply the updated 6.x image? If I NEED to, is there still a way to preserve movies and/or settings?

I collected all of the components - zipper, instacake 6.2a, LBA48, SuperPatch and SetMRVName. Ive also created 2 zipper_universal_cd iso's (just in case)
.... with instacake 6.2a image (included superpatch-6.2a)
..... without instacake 6.2a image (included superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1)

Any guidance appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWThiers

alternate said:


> <warning, semi-newbie>
> I scanned this thread and forum and found similar question w/answer, but not really for my particular case.
> 
> I have an RCA DVR40 with a previously upgraded 160gb drive and 3.1.1x image (circa 2005). Want to apply zipper, but also would like to save existing settings & movies. I read that this is generally possible if you respond "no" to the zipper question "do you want to apply the image?".
> 
> But since Im running 3x, do I NEED to apply the updated 6.x image? If I NEED to, is there still a way to preserve movies and/or settings?
> 
> I collected all of the components - zipper, instacake 6.2a, LBA48, SuperPatch and SetMRVName. Ive also created 2 zipper_universal_cd iso's (just in case)
> .... with instacake 6.2a image (included superpatch-6.2a)
> ..... without instacake 6.2a image (included superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1)
> 
> Any guidance appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Still running 3.1? OK, The easiest way to go about it is to allow your unit to upgrade by itself to 6.2a. This will kill any hacks you have on the unit but should keep the recordings intact. After you are running on 6.2a use zipper.


----------



## swartzy

Ok... funny how pc hardware makes a difference w/ what you can and cannot see on the cd from the Linux OS zipper uses. Anyway... I ran the zipper on my original Hughes SD-DVR40 DirecTivo... I know, stupid... should've used a different drive. The Zipper appeared to do its job w/o problem. However, the tivo is stuck at the powering up screen.

I downloaded a new 6.2 image (I was pretty sure it aleady had it, but I figured what the heck) and ran it again (installing the image and then the zipper) w/ the same result.

It's highly unlikely anything is wrong w/ the hard drive or the hardware as it was running just fine before attempting all this... and the image goes on the drive and the zipper installs fine as well.

I used all the components described in TIVO Hack Script, which from everything I've read should work just fine w/ this DVR.

Now I'm getting a little concerned that something else could actually be wrong...

Any help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## ttodd1

JWThiers said:


> Still running 3.1? OK, The easiest way to go about it is to allow your unit to upgrade by itself to 6.2a. This will kill any hacks you have on the unit but should keep the recordings intact. After you are running on 6.2a use zipper.


Problem is he may not get 6.2a. He may get 6.3e and barring the "issues" that are being reported it is different than 6.2a.


----------



## ttodd1

swartzy said:


> Ok... funny how pc hardware makes a difference w/ what you can and cannot see on the cd from the Linux OS zipper uses. Anyway... I ran the zipper on my original Hughes SD-DVR40 DirecTivo... I know, stupid... should've used a different drive. The Zipper appeared to do its job w/o problem. However, the tivo is stuck at the powering up screen.
> 
> I downloaded a new 6.2 image (I was pretty sure it aleady had it, but I figured what the heck) and ran it again (installing the image and then the zipper) w/ the same result.
> 
> It's highly unlikely anything is wrong w/ the hard drive or the hardware as it was running just fine before attempting all this... and the image goes on the drive and the zipper installs fine as well.
> 
> I used all the components described in TIVO Hack Script, which from everything I've read should work just fine w/ this DVR.
> 
> Now I'm getting a little concerned that something else could actually be wrong...
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated...


Is the drive jumpered right?


----------



## dturturro

Ok, I just reran Zipper and entered what SHOULD BE the TiVo IP address (my last device was 105, so I entered 106). I'm trying to telnet in and the connection can not be made.

I used my router software to see if I could see the device and it doesn't show up. I'm using a D-Link DWL-G120 with no security set up.

Any thoughts on how to proceed from here?


----------



## swartzy

ttodd1 said:


> Is the drive jumpered right?


Yeah... I didn't change it and it's set for master or single (no jumper).


----------



## gamo62

My TWP quit and I looked in the /VAR directory and everything there is gone. The only thing that is still there is the /VAR directory itself. Any ideas on how to restore and or undelete the the files that were in there? Thanks.

G.W.


----------



## dturturro

Ok, i keep having problems after Zippering my drive. I got the Error #51 message and could not get rid of it and did a clear & delete all. Now it's telling me to make a test call! Since I can't telnet in can I connect the HR10 to my PC using USB? I wan't to run tweak and set some of the hacks but now I can't even record with this.


----------



## ttodd1

gamo62 said:


> My TWP quit and I looked in the /VAR directory and everything there is gone. The only thing that is still there is the /VAR directory itself. Any ideas on how to restore and or undelete the the files that were in there? Thanks.
> 
> G.W.


You shouldn't keep things in /var for this reason. You will have to "reinstall" what you had there. I suggest you keep it in another location. If you do not like that, then I suggest you make a copy of the /var directory and keep it in a safe place so the next time this happens all you would have to do is copy it back.


----------



## ttodd1

dturturro said:


> Ok, i keep having problems after Zippering my drive. I got the Error #51 message and could not get rid of it and did a clear & delete all. Now it's telling me to make a test call! Since I can't telnet in can I connect the HR10 to my PC using USB? I wan't to run tweak and set some of the hacks but now I can't even record with this.


Do a search in this thread for 51. You will see several things that may help.


----------



## ttodd1

swartzy said:


> Yeah... I didn't change it and it's set for master or single (no jumper).


Check ALL connections to be sure they are all connected. If it still will not boot - sounds like the drive is not bootable.


----------



## swartzy

ttodd1 said:


> Check ALL connections to be sure they are all connected. If it still will not boot - sounds like the drive is not bootable.


Yeah... ahem... well, I took your advice. Little did I know I had pulled the IDE cable from the motherboard connector when I removed the drive the first time.

All is well now... thanks!


----------



## dturturro

ttodd1 said:


> Do a search in this thread for 51. You will see several things that may help.


The error 51 is no longer the issue. Clear & Delete All cleared that out but now I have the phone call nag. What's the easiest way to communicate with the box since I can't get in through wireless? I've seen people talk about using bash, but I don't see a serial port on the HR10-250, just USBs. Can I get in through them?


----------



## ttodd1

The serial port should be labeled and does NOT look like one you find on a pc.

http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/tivocable.html


----------



## mrfloyd

Greetings!

Has anyone tried the Nanvue app for Xfering and converting video from their PC to Dtivo? Does it even work with 6.2a software?

I've had limited success with tivoserver and was looking at other options.

Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1

mrfloyd said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Has anyone tried the Nanvue app for Xfering and converting video from their PC to Dtivo? Does it even work with 6.2a software?
> 
> I've had limited success with tivoserver and was looking at other options.
> 
> Thanks.


This should be a thread of its own since it is not a Zipper question.


----------



## educ8ion

Have posted a couple of questions on thiss forum but haven't had any response. Is there a special way to ask questions that I'm not doing? Would love some input on why HDMI stopped working after Zipper...? Someone please help.


----------



## ttodd1

educ8ion said:


> Have posted a couple of questions on thiss forum but haven't had any response. Is there a special way to ask questions that I'm not doing? Would love some input on why HDMI stopped working after Zipper...? Someone please help.


Perhaps creating a new thread would get more results.


----------



## dturturro

ttodd1 said:


> The serial port should be labeled and does NOT look like one you find on a pc.
> 
> http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/tivocable.html


Ok, I just noticed the serial port next to the USBs. It's been awhile since I hacked my Series 1 DTiVo so I don't really remember how to use BASH. Is there a concise thread that covers this?


----------



## JWThiers

dturturro said:


> Ok, I just noticed the serial port next to the USBs. It's been awhile since I hacked my Series 1 DTiVo so I don't really remember how to use BASH. Is there a concise thread that covers this?


Its a command line interface so what to do depends on what you want. Most linux commands work so here is a good site for linux commands. careful commands are case sensitive. more information can be found by goggling bash. also check DVR-pedia. see my sig.


----------



## dturturro

Thanks, that's exactly what I needed!


----------



## Porterx

tward_biteme1 said:


> Think this adapter works:
> 
> http://www.outpost.com/product/4415686


I have a Samsung SIR-S4xxx Directivo updated with a 500gb drive with the zipper. The enhancememts script were loaded through the serial console.

I just received this recommended Airlink usb adapter and am trying to install it. There has been a little progress but not enough.

When initially plugged into the tivo, I had no link light so I thought I should reboot it. Rebooting got me a link light on the usb adapter but I don't have a link light on the router. When I set zipper up initially, I set the ip as 192.168.2.105. That's within my dhcp range. Does this matter? When I was using PTVNet it didn't matter.

I have checked the cat5 cable with a cable tester and it checks good.

I have put in my spare 160gb drive and no joy.

Starting over is not a problem if that's the recommendation.

I'm lost. Please Help.

Thanks,
Porter

Edit: I have re-zippered my 500gb drive and used a ip address outside my dhcp range but still doesn't see the tivo on the network. I also re-ran the enhancements script.


----------



## Da Goon

If you've got serial bash you've got options. If the link light on your adapter _ever_ lit up, then the appropriate drivers are loading and your usb.map is updated properly. What does *ifconfig* return from bash?

I assume somewhere down the line superpatch has been used...if it was a recent enough version, you'll have network options in the phone menu. Are there any ip settings or script calls in your rc.sysinit.author? Use *cat /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author* to see if there's something wrong there.

What sw version are you running? You should be able to use ifconfig over bash to set a temp ip address. Something like *ifconfig eth0 $ipaddress $subnet* should do it.


----------



## alternate

JWThiers said:


> Originally Posted by alternate
> <warning, semi-newbie>
> I scanned this thread and forum and found similar question w/answer, but not really for my particular case.
> 
> I have an RCA DVR40 with a previously upgraded 160gb drive and 3.1.1x image (circa 2005). Want to apply zipper, but also would like to save existing settings & movies. I read that this is generally possible if you respond "no" to the zipper question "do you want to apply the image?".
> 
> But since Im running 3x, do I NEED to apply the updated 6.x image? If I NEED to, is there still a way to preserve movies and/or settings?
> 
> I collected all of the components - zipper, instacake 6.2a, LBA48, SuperPatch and SetMRVName. Ive also created 2 zipper_universal_cd iso's (just in case)
> .... with instacake 6.2a image (included superpatch-6.2a)
> ..... without instacake 6.2a image (included superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1)
> 
> Any guidance appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Still running 3.1? OK, The easiest way to go about it is to allow your unit to upgrade by itself to 6.2a. This will kill any hacks you have on the unit but should keep the recordings intact. After you are running on 6.2a use zipper.


Saw the warnings about upgrading to latest image by itself. Without dialing in to do this, is there a second-easiest way?

fwiw ...... getting more comfortable .....

Just to practice.... I made a backup of the drive. Successfully applied zipper and enhancements via wireless (thanks for all the hard work behind it!).

Q1 - Is there a way to set WEP once its connected?

Q2 - Before I tackle my real drive, looking for alternatives to preserve/save existing recordings?


----------



## alternate

alternate said:


> Saw the warnings about upgrading to latest image by itself. Without dialing in to do this, is there a second-easiest way?
> 
> fwiw ...... getting more comfortable .....
> 
> Just to practice.... I made a backup of the drive. Successfully applied zipper and enhancements via wireless (thanks for all the hard work behind it!).
> 
> Q1 - Is there a way to set WEP once its connected?
> 
> Q2 - Before I tackle my real drive, looking for alternatives to preserve/save existing recordings?


+++++++++++++++++++

I should clarify Q1 .... is there a way to set it to something other than the pre-defined ones in the script?


----------



## Porterx

Da Goon said:


> What does *ifconfig* return from bash?





Code:


bash-2.02# ifconfig
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:2874 (2.8 Kb)  TX bytes:2874 (2.8 Kb)




> I assume somewhere down the line superpatch has been used...if it was a recent enough version, you'll have network options in the phone menu.


I don't really know what you mean here. I looked in *Phone Dialing Options* and *Set Dial Prefix* and *Set Call Waiting Prefix* are both set to **#*.



> Are there any ip settings or script calls in your rc.sysinit.author? Use *cat /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author* to see if there's something wrong there.


Here's part of my author file. I thought I'd went back and set the TiVo ip address to *192.168.2.152*. Obviously not.



Code:


bash-2.02# cat /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author                                          
#!/bin/bash           
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements                                                                         
export TIVO_ROOT=                 
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10                            
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &                             
tivoftpd        
iptables -F           
fakecall.tcl            
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1                                         
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0                                                              
/busybox/setsid bash < /dev/ttyS2 &> /dev/ttyS2 &                                                 
echo    
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then                               
mount -o remount,rw /                     
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then                               
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl [B]192.168.2.106[/B] 192.168.2.1                                                   
mount -o remount,ro /                     
reboot      
fi  
fi  

#############################################                                             
bash-2.02#




> What sw version are you running?


6.2a-01-2-381



> You should be able to use ifconfig over bash to set a temp ip address. Something like *ifconfig eth0 $ipaddress $subnet* should do it.


bash-2.02# ifconfig eth0 $192.168.2.152 $255.255.255.0


Code:


SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
eth0: unknown interface: No such device
SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
eth0: unknown interface: No such device
bash-2.02#

I hope this helps. Thank you,
Porter

Edit: My power and link lights on the Airlink USB adapter are on all of the time whether the cat5 is connected or not.


----------



## Da Goon

Porterx said:


> bash-2.02# ifconfig eth0 $192.168.2.152 $255.255.255.0


Remove the $


----------



## Porterx

Da Goon said:


> Remove the $


Still no luck.

Thanks,
Porter



Code:


bash-2.02# ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.152 255.255.255.0
SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
eth0: unknown interface: No such device
SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
eth0: unknown interface: No such device


----------



## rbautch

Keep in mind that this line in your author file only gets run once:


Code:


tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.2.106 192.168.2.1

And that one time is the first time you boot your tivo. After it gets run, it should have rebooted your tivo automatically for the settings to take effect. From your serial bash, run the following command:


Code:


tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl

This will tell us if your network parameters are actually set in MFS. If they're not, run this command directly from serial bash to set them:


Code:


tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.2.106 192.168.2.1

. Then reboot, and confirm the network params are set. If they are, and the adapter still doesn't work, we'll move on to troubleshooting your drivers. One final thing to check is that the IP of your tivo is in the same subnet at your router. Are you using a subnet mask other that 255.255.255.0 on your network?


----------



## Porterx

rbautch said:


> Keep in mind that this line in your author file only gets run once:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.2.106 192.168.2.1
> 
> And that one time is the first time you boot your tivo. After it gets run, it should have rebooted your tivo automatically for the settings to take effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Tivo booted twice when I put the drive in after running the Zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your serial bash, run the following command:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl
> 
> This will tell us if your network parameters are actually set in MFS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl
> 
> The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
> IP address is currently set to: 192.168.2.152
> Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.2.1
> Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
> DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
> DHCP is off
> NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS
> 
> The last time I zippered the drive, I set the ip address to 192.168.2.152 so that it would be outside the DHCP range that I have the router set up for (192.168.2.100-149).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're not, run this command directly from serial bash to set them:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.2.106 192.168.2.1
> 
> . Then reboot, and confirm the network params are set. If they are, and the adapter still doesn't work, we'll move on to troubleshooting your drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They appear to already be set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One final thing to check is that the IP of your tivo is in the same subnet at your router. Are you using a subnet mask other that 255.255.255.0 on your network?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I checked the router and the subnet mask is set to 255.255.255.0
> 
> What is the Paste keystroke shortcut at the bash prompt?
> 
> I think I understand that I wouldn't be able to use a wireless adapter at 802.11g but, if we ever get this tivo setup wired, would the tivo branded 802.11g wireless adapter work? Would it downshift to 802.11b?
> 
> Thank you,
> Porter
Click to expand...


----------



## rbautch

At least now you know network settings are set properly in mfs. Run the lsmod command to see what drivers are being loaded. Then check your /etc/hotplug/usb.map file to make sure your adapter is listed.


----------



## Porterx

rbautch said:


> At least now you know network settings are set properly in mfs. Run the lsmod command to see what drivers are being loaded.





Code:


bash-2.02# lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
usbcore               100528  0 (unused)
router                 66896  36
therm                   1488  0
fan                     2240  0
ideturbo                5216  1
irblast                 3792  0 (unused)
brcmdrv-rb           1228256  134
cobra                  91264  4
oslink                 26112  12
ircatch                26832  2
i2c_Series2            14320  0 [therm fan cobra]
modemtty_Series2        4896  1
fpga                    1920  2
tivoconfig               960  0 (unused)




rbautch said:


> Then check your /etc/hotplug/usb.map file to make sure your adapter is listed.


I don't know if I'm doing this right but I input


Code:


/etc/hotplug/usb.map

 and it returned this:



Code:


/etc/hotplug/usb.map: device: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: device: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found
/etc/hotplug/usb.map: product: command not found

I have begun reading this thread from the beginning but it's gonna take awhile.

Since my ignorance is obvious I tried it with joe and got the following:



Code:


bash-2.02# joe /etc/hotplug/usb.map
Couldn't load termcap entry.  Using ansi default
Processing '//.joerc'...done
Processing '//.joerc'...done
Sorry, your terminal can't do absolute cursor positioning.
It's broken

Thanks,
Porter

Edit: While reading the thread something popped into my head. Maybe not important. When I reun the enhancement script, it asks me to input 3 tivo ip addresses. I believe one of the 1st 2 was for the Tivo that I was enhancing, the last one was for a Tivo that I would MRV to and I wasn't real sure what the other one was for. I hope that helps but probably not. My luck hasn't been very good so far. I see all of the success stories. It's gotta be me. Disillusioned but very appreciative for all of the work that went into this and to those that have/are helping me.


----------



## Porterx

I've been reading for hours and I'm not much smarter but I could have had a eureka moment.

When I first started all of this hacking, I used PTVNet and, using a xterasys xn-121 usb adapter,


> If you want something that works with the tivo supplied drivers:
> Xterasys XN-121
> Netgear FA-120
> DLink DUB-E100 (Edited in after the original post: Fofer reminded me below).


I was able to network this tivo. It wasn't until after I began to play around with the zipper that my troubles began. I think on another thread, rbautch had suggested that I could network with PTVNet and then run his enhancements. Hmm.

I think I need to be using the original tivo usb drivers instead of the backported drivers since the original drivers worked before.

What features would I lose by doing this as opposed to using the zipper?

Would superpatrch still be ran?

How would I get the enhancements script onto the tivo?

Would I zipper, then PTVNet, then reun enhancements on the tivo?

And, I must be able to save my recordings.

Maybe the better question is, how would I remove the backported drivers and put the original tivo usb drivers back in and leave everything else the same?

Edit: I removed the drive, zippered it, ptvneted it, booted it in the tivo. It sees the xterasys xn-121 usb adapter. Am able to telnet in. Ran the enhancement script. It made me uninstall the old then reinstall it. It didn't give me the new splash screen like it has before but I do get the colored bash prompt when I telnet in. I told it not to remove ptvnet. Maybe I should have told it to remove it? I was afraid it would enable the backported drivers but I believe that's part of the zipper. I looked at author and it looks like the enhancement hacks are running. TWP is v2.0

Thanks,
Porter

Check-out the new signature. WooHoo. Thanks everyone. I ran speed and I got 23.96.


----------



## rbautch

Glad you got it working. You're better off for all the reading you've done. One final clarification: PTVnet and the Zipper are two mutually exclusive ways of getting access to your tivo. You either run one or the other, not both. There are some things that may conflict, which is why you were prompted to remove some parts of PTVnet.


----------



## Porterx

rbautch said:


> Glad you got it working. You're better off for all the reading you've done. One final clarification: PTVnet and the Zipper are two mutually exclusive ways of getting access to your tivo. You either run one or the other, not both. There are some things that may conflict, which is why you were prompted to remove some parts of PTVnet.


I ran the PTVNet to get the original Tivo drivers instead of the backported drivers and Zipper to get everything else. That's the only way that I've found that I could get any usb adapter to work. It was probably overkill but it worked.

The only problem that I've noticed so far is that both tivo's rebooted today at the exact same time splitting the NFL games into 2 parts. Should I be concerned? Keeping an eye on it.

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## bajafine

I've been unable to telnet after using zipper. I suspect I'll have to redo the process in the future, but I'm worried about my recordings. I read something about encryption changes after doing the enhancement. Anyway, Everything has been fine for about a month. What problems may I expect if I never do the enhancement script?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Porterx

When I installed zipper, I answered that I did want to intall gotomydvr. I've tried to get gotomydvr working but keep getting the unit disconnected message. The network is up and seems to be working otherwise.

Is there something that I should do to the tivo before I can use gotomydvr?

At the gotomydvr site I've entered my service id #. I got it from the system information page. I used the line that said Service ID: and then the #. Is this correct.

Should I be running a telnet session? If so, what would I input there?

Also, one search turned up that I should use port 5400. Should I?

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## ttodd1

Have you looked in/asked your questions in this thread?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312804


----------



## rbautch

bajafine said:


> I've been unable to telnet after using zipper. I suspect I'll have to redo the process in the future, but I'm worried about my recordings. I read something about encryption changes after doing the enhancement. Anyway, Everything has been fine for about a month. What problems may I expect if I never do the enhancement script?
> 
> Thanks for the help


you won't have problems if you never run the enhancement script. The problem occurs if you answered "no" when the zipper asked you if you had recordings you want to keep, and then you run the enhancement script sometime in the future after you've recorded a bunch of stuff. Those new recordings will be unplayable unless you adjust a flag set by the zipper.


----------



## Porterx

ttodd1 said:


> Have you looked in/asked your questions in this thread?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312804


I have now.

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## socaljj

I have finally had success. I am the guy with a laptop and no access to IDE. I posted about using an IDE to USB adapter. Well after WEEKS of research and trial and error I have got it to work.

Thanks to rbautch and the other creators of the scripts.

It is NOT easy, but the results are justified.


----------



## jschweda

Ok, heres the story. Back in March I hacked my 2 Hughes HDVR2 using the zipper. Last week on one of the receivers I stupidly "cleared and deleted everything" when I couldnt get a picture. Anyway, now I am trying to rezipper the hard drive. The problem I'm having is that the zipper cd I made in March and saved is giving me an error that states "could not find kernel image: mount" I'm not sure if things have changed since I last used the zipper.

I do notice that the hacked "almost there" image is still there, its just my MRV is gone and neither of my DirecTivos show up in my network. I dont know if using the clear and delete actually deletes everything since I still have the image. I'm assuming not, but I just dont know how to restore my MRV. Do I need to rezipper or is there something else I can do?

Can anyone help?? Thats all I'm really worried about is getting back my MRV.



THANKS!


----------



## ttodd1

jschweda said:


> Ok, heres the story. Back in March I hacked my 2 Hughes HDVR2 using the zipper. Last week on one of the receivers I stupidly "cleared and deleted everything" when I couldnt get a picture. Anyway, now I am trying to rezipper the hard drive. The problem I'm having is that the zipper cd I made in March and saved is giving me an error that states "could not find kernel image: mount" I'm not sure if things have changed since I last used the zipper.
> 
> I do notice that the hacked "almost there" image is still there, its just my MRV is gone and neither of my DirecTivos show up in my network. I dont know if using the clear and delete actually deletes everything since I still have the image. I'm assuming not, but I just dont know how to restore my MRV. Do I need to rezipper or is there something else I can do?
> 
> Can anyone help?? Thats all I'm really worried about is getting back my MRV.
> 
> THANKS!


No reason to post twice...


----------



## joedavis

I've run the zipper script according to the instructions, and when I install the 300 gig drive back into the Tivo, and power it up, it goes through the "powering up," "almost there" and "getting info from the sattelite" screens, so it appears all is well. The problem is that the Tivo never finds its way onto my network - can't even ping the IP I gave it. 

I already have one zippered Tivo on my network, so just to be sure the problem wasn't some IP address quirk, I gave the new one the same IP that works on the old one (taking the old one offline, of course) and even that didn't help.

I did notice that the instructions say that the unit will reboot itself in order to set the network settings - but mine didn't do that. Could some kind soul point out where I've gone wrong?

Thanks in advance
- joe


----------



## Gunnyman

Joe what kind of network adapter are you using? And does it have power and/or link lights on it?


----------



## katiebear00

If it didn't reboot, then the network settings have not taken effect. Pull the plug to reboot manually, and if that doesn't work, run the Zipper again. If you have a serial cable, post the console output.


----------



## joedavis

It's an FA120, and it didn't have a link light - which got me thinking. I swapped it with the FA120 from the known working unit, rebooted, and voila! Guess I'll be shopping for a new one tomorrow. Thanks for getting me on the right track.
- Joe


----------



## Da Goon

joedavis said:


> Guess I'll be shopping for a new one tomorrow.


FA120's are relatively hard to come by these days and can be somewhat pricy. I remember someone a while back trying to sell them on ebay at a buy it now price of like $70-$80.  I believe the zipper installs backport usb modules and appends your usb.map for other adapters, so I'd recommend this one. Fry's occasionally has them on sale for as low as $4.99.


----------



## joedavis

Da Goon said:


> FA120's are relatively hard to come by these days and can be somewhat pricy. I remember someone a while back trying to sell them on ebay at a buy it now price of like $70-$80. I believe the zipper installs backport usb modules and appends your usb.map for other adapters, so I'd recommend this one.Fry's occasionally has them on sale for as low as $4.99.


Hmm - I see you're right. That Airlink adapter you linked to isn't on TiVo's "official" supported list. But if you (or others) can tell me you've used it and it works, I'll believe you. 

Thanks in advance...
- Joe


----------



## cr33p

I use one with no problems


----------



## bnm81002

joedavis said:


> Hmm - I see you're right. That Airlink adapter you linked to isn't on TiVo's "official" supported list. But if you (or others) can tell me you've used it and it works, I'll believe you.
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> - Joe


I have 2 connected on both my receivers, works flawlessly and way more less expensive than the FA120's


----------



## huckafooter

The ASOHOUSB's work great. I have 3 running with no problems. BEWARE if you buy them from eBay. I bought one as a spare and while it looked like the Airlink, and was advertised as one, when I got it the packaging was different and it would not work. Looked identical though.


----------



## Rgonyer

Amazing how much I forget when I don't do this for a year! Picked up another HR10-250 and would like to zipper/expand it. I have everything I need ready to go, but the one stupid detail I can't seem to find is this..... I am just going to put two brand new drives in the HR10 and keep the original for backup or whatever. Do I just zipper a single drive with my 6.3e instantcake and then expand? Or do I need to do the zipper with both drives in the PC?


----------



## Rgonyer

Nevermind.... figured it out. Instantcake first, zipper second.


----------



## dturturro

I have been having numerous issues trying to zipper my drive. I'd like to start from scratch, downloading and burning new discs, etc... I have 8 downloads left of LBA48-DL-357 and another 6.3e image. Do I need to get a more current version of LBA48?


----------



## Soapm

Rgonyer said:


> Nevermind.... figured it out. Instantcake first, zipper second.


Wouldn't you do Instantcake, a few forced connections to update OS then Zipper?


----------



## Lowcarb

I have a Zippered Hughes SD-DVR40. It has been working fine for quite some time but has now failed to boot. It is stuck at the Tivo Unleashed screen.
This is my Basement File server machine as identified in my tag line.

It does grab an IP address and respond to ping but I can't ftp or telnet onto it. 
Here is my serial port capture during boot. I'm hoping that 1) I can get an explination of what may have broken. 2) Suggestions on the best way to recover. There are unencrypted shows on this drive I do want to retain.

Thanks, Lowcarb



Code:


    implementer 'TiVo'
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist
warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory
umount: /initrd: not mounted
Activating swap partitions
Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1)
Loading core system drivers
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1
Loading ircatch
Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1
Checking for Kickstart panic signal
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
Inode 2054, i_blocks wrong 64 (counted=60).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2051, i_blocks wrong 152 (counted=142).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2058, i_blocks wrong 1586 (counted=1574).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2060, i_blocks wrong 146 (counted=140).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2061, i_blocks wrong 854 (counted=848).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Fix summary information? yes

/dev/hda9: 744/32768 files (2.8% non-contiguous), 31364/131072 blocks
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9: clean, 744/32768 files, 31364/131072 blocks
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
Mounting /var
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
Cleaning up files in /var
Checking space in /var
Mounting initial environment
Starting logging daemons
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
Loading input section drivers
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16
Loading output section drivers
Splash the screen
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
Remote control is  TIVO
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10
Loading Trinity dssapp
Look for debug board
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004
Loading irblast
Loading ideturbo
Loading fan
Loading therm
Loading TvBus router
Updating system clock
Time set to: Sun Nov 11 18:23:00 2007
Enabling local route
Setting TCP keepalive parameters
Checking for additional disk
Start fan control
First temperature parameters set:
  Terminal temp: 71
  Critical temp: 62
  Logging temp: 60
  Target temp: 50
  Lowest fan speed: 7
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Starting TvLauncher
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
Waiting for launcher to start.
Launcher is running.
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Checking for database conversions
No upgrade to load
Not upgrading software
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Starting Services.
Microcode version is TiVo!
Found hpk front panel model 1
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin
g to 32
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x2001/0x1a00) is not claimed by any active drive
r.
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp
using driver frame iter
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
Using a smartSorter!
Calling ReadStream()s
....started status session
InitializeProgramOrDie (myworld) failed: 0x9000c
....ended status session


----------



## rbautch

dturturro said:


> I have been having numerous issues trying to zipper my drive. I'd like to start from scratch, downloading and burning new discs, etc... I have 8 downloads left of LBA48-DL-357 and another 6.3e image. Do I need to get a more current version of LBA48?


No.


----------



## Rgonyer

Soapm said:


> Wouldn't you do Instantcake, a few forced connections to update OS then Zipper?


What I wound up doing is instantcake (I bought 6.3e rather than messing with trying to get it to download), then booted up the Tivo to make sure everything was working well. Then I pulled the master drive and zippered that. Seems to work well.

On the first shot, I did instantcake and zippered it without booting up after instantcake. Not sure why that wouldn't work, but I had all kinds of problems. It booted up the first time, but I got some errors about hardware issues. After a couple of reboots, it wouldn't boot at all. So I just pulled the drives and started over.


----------



## Da Goon

Lowcarb said:


> It does grab an IP address and respond to ping but I can't ftp or telnet onto it.


Your network settings should be stored in MFS, and they would be rather difficult to knock out accidentally. Considering the fact there is no hint of serial bash being started, I would think your rc.sysinit.author is not executable. If you started bash in the same place as telnet/ftp as most people do, then that's probably the problem. You'll most likely need to pull your drive and fix your startup scripts.

edit - well, then again, you only posted a partial boot log so who knows. Grab the full kernel log from /var/log and post it as an attachment rather than actually in your post. Grab tverr while you're at it.


----------



## Lowcarb

Da Goon said:


> edit - well, then again, you only posted a partial boot log so who knows. Grab the full kernel log from /var/log and post it as an attachment rather than actually in your post. Grab tverr while you're at it.


Thanks Da Goon, but since I can't FTP or telnet into the box I'll have to pull the drive and mount it to access the logs. Once I'm that far I think I can fix'er up. It will be simple to check rc.sysinit.author to see if it has been corrupted or worse.

Thank you for responding.


----------



## elroy

Has anyone had any luck upgrading a zippered tivo to tivowebplus 2.1? I tried and it appears 2.1 looks in the wrong place for the scripts and modules and because support for tivowebplus is you know where, there isn't even a place to report the problem. The whole point of me trying to upgrade to 2.1 was to try it on a zippered tivo and not being able to report my results is just stupid. Yes, I can fix it manually but that isn't the point.


----------



## jkford

I want to add a second hard drive to my dtivo series 2. Do I need to do anything special to run zipper with a primary slave attached? Does zipper automatically detect it? I ran it once and it only ask me where my dtivo primary master was located. I haven't tried to proceed with completing the hack installation yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## bengalfreak

elroy said:


> Has anyone had any luck upgrading a zippered tivo to tivowebplus 2.1? I tried and it appears 2.1 looks in the wrong place for the scripts and modules and because support for tivowebplus is you know where, there isn't even a place to report the problem. The whole point of me trying to upgrade to 2.1 was to try it on a zippered tivo and not being able to report my results is just stupid. Yes, I can fix it manually but that isn't the point.


Ah, welcome to the catch 22 that is internet support for Tivo hacking. DDB refuses to help anyone that uses a script to hack their Tivo, and TCF won't allow any mention of DDB because of their discussion of extraction. It is an imperfect world.


----------



## rbautch

jkford said:


> I want to add a second hard drive to my dtivo series 2. Do I need to do anything special to run zipper with a primary slave attached? Does zipper automatically detect it? I ran it once and it only ask me where my dtivo primary master was located. I haven't tried to proceed with completing the hack installation yet. Any suggestions?


I usually add the second drive first, and boot up to make sure everything is running. Then run the Zipper on the primary master only.


----------



## HellFish

elroy said:


> Has anyone had any luck upgrading a zippered tivo to tivowebplus 2.1? I tried and it appears 2.1 looks in the wrong place for the scripts and modules and because support for tivowebplus is you know where, there isn't even a place to report the problem. The whole point of me trying to upgrade to 2.1 was to try it on a zippered tivo and not being able to report my results is just stupid. Yes, I can fix it manually but that isn't the point.


There is no catch twenty-two. You just need to post your question in the right thread here. If you explain your situation in the TivoWebPlus 2.0 support/discussion thread here at TCF, it will likely get a response.

The people that work on TWP may not see your remarks in this thread.


----------



## Porterx

I apologize because I know this has been asked before but I just can't find it.

I bought instantcake for a Samsung Directivo and want to use it on a R10 Directivo. Can I use this instantcake on the R10?

I thought I had read that it would work after a clear and delete everything but I also remember reading that you didn't have to do that anymore.

I'm confused. Please advise.

Thanks,
Porter

Edit: Would it work if I used 51killer.tcl instead of cd&e?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Porterx said:


> I apologize because I know this has been asked before but I just can't find it.
> 
> I bought instantcake for a Samsung Directivo and want to use it on a R10 Directivo. Can I use this instantcake on the R10?
> 
> I thought I had read that it would work after a clear and delete everything but I also remember reading that you didn't have to do that anymore.
> 
> I'm confused. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Porter
> 
> Edit: Would it work if I used 51killer.tcl instead of cd&e?


Definitely won't work. Nor will it even appear to work; the hardware is different.

The general rule however, is not to use an image from one model on another.


----------



## Porterx

Thanks for the reply. I guess I'll buy it then.

Porter


----------



## ARC

HR10-250 on 6.3d, zippered a year ago. I don't have a phone line, am on VOIP at home. 
I need to upgrade to 6.3e, preferably with the least pain possible, since that apparently heals the CBS-caused rebooting that I am seeing throughout the day.

Is there a thread that I can't find with search that would tell me how to get the update either over the net or by going to a neighbor with my HR10-250, and using his landline? 

I think/I know I need to edit something (CRAFT) to start dialing by phoneline - rem out the fakecall somewhere, I bet (!?)

I have the settings/phone set for a local phone number, can it be as easy as just carting the box and a small TV over, booting it up, and then telling it to make the phonecall with the remote? If that downloads the new version, do I use bootpage -P to remove the "upgradesoftware=false", then reboot, to start an upgrade?

Finally, will that cause me to lose network access so that I cannot run zipper again?


----------



## ARC

After performing a manual dial to the local number (tested the number first using a handheld phone set - it gets a modem handshake immediately), after 2 minutes of "preparing" and 4 minutes of "dialing", I get an error. The HR10-250 gives me an error message that the internal modem is not responding (P14).

Is there anything in Zipper that disables the internal modem?


----------



## dturturro

I'm seeing the same thing. I zippered my drive to get HMO and caller ID. If I plug the phone line in will D* know (or care) that I upgraded my drive?


----------



## ARC

D* doesn't care but you may not get the level of tech support you want if the guy on the other end thinks you broke something - assumes that is the problem and goes from there. 
In my case, I suspect that zipper does indeed disable the modem through the fakecall or something else.



dturturro said:


> I'm seeing the same thing. I zippered my drive to get HMO and caller ID. If I plug the phone line in will D* know (or care) that I upgraded my drive?


----------



## ARC

mounting read write,
using JOE and putting a # sign in front of the line in 
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author 
that calls the fakecall, saving the file, sync, and ro, reboot, does not allow the modem to successfully make the call.
The modem worked when I first got the HR10-250, but I haven't needed it since my first hack several years ago. 

Is there anything else I can check to get the internal modem functioning?


----------



## dturturro

Then I guess my next question is if fakecall is disabling the unit will we eventually get a "phone call needed" nag?


----------



## JWThiers

in the author file comment out the route commands.


----------



## ARC

dang if I can see a route statement - am I blind or in the wrong place or maybe just dumb?

contents of /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author:

#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
#fakecall.tcl
echo
echo
/busybox/setsid bash < /dev/ttyS2 &> /dev/ttyS2 &

echo
echo
sleep 60
echo
echo
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi
## Slicer - run network script only once.
if [ -e /slicer_firstboot ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /slicer_firstboot; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.121 192.168.1.1
mount -o remount,ro /
sleep 30
sync
reboot
fi
fi

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 10 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
mkdir -p /var/TWP
export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP
# starting Tivowebplus
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi


----------



## Da Goon

Fakecall doesnt do anything other than fake a few database entries in mfs so the tivo thinks it called home already. The only reason this keeps the tivo from trying to call is because it only wants to make a call every 7 days or so. You could run fakecall and force a call home every day if you wanted. Typically callerid (NCID) and route statements in startup scripts will screw up the natural call process. NCID is your problem.


----------



## Da Goon

dturturro said:


> I'm seeing the same thing. I zippered my drive to get HMO and caller ID. If I plug the phone line in will D* know (or care) that I upgraded my drive?


No they wont really care, but if your box connects to tivo it may download certificates that will eventually cause HMO and MRV to stop working. The only reason I ever let my boxes phone home is to capture slices.


----------



## ARC

Wow, so all I need to rem out the lines:

# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

- I was wondering about the lines with an IP address aftr tivosvh, but it appeared to me to be inside of a nested if that wouldn't normally execute.

I will edit the file again and give it a try...thanks for your help.
Ron



Da Goon said:


> Fakecall doesnt do anything other than fake a few database entries in mfs so the tivo thinks it called home already. The only reason this keeps the tivo from trying to call is because it only wants to make a call every 7 days or so. You could run fakecall and force a call home every day if you wanted. Typically callerid (NCID) and route statements in startup scripts will screw up the natural call process. NCID is your problem.


----------



## dturturro

Da Goon said:


> No they wont really care, but if your box connects to tivo it may download certificates that will eventually cause HMO and MRV to stop working. The only reason I ever let my boxes phone home is to capture slices.


But if the modem isn't dialing out would it even be able to phone home?


----------



## ARC

ARC said:


> # starting NCID CallerID
> touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &


Putting a # in front of the three commands above allowed me to FINALLY get a successful (first attempt, wahoo) dial in to the D* , and it started downloading what I hope is the 6.3e, immediately.

Uh, since I haven't done this in a year or more.....I'd appreciate confirmation of what I THINK needs to be done:

If it does download 6.3e, since I have removed the "upgradesoftware=false" using bootpage -P , will it install the update when I reboot the system, or do I need to get to a bash and execute /tvbin/installSw.tcl with the name of the file (which I can find out using "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" ) , and THEN reboot?

Then telnet in, and zipper the drive again? 
Thanks.


----------



## ARC

to answer my own question - the update indeed downloaded. It installed itself without me doing anything.
After dialing in several more times just in case there was more, I returned to my house from the neighbors and booted the TiVo in place. 

Aside from a brief flicker of the network lights on the Linksys wired adapter, there is no driver loaded for the adapter, which remains dormant, so the box is now completely unhacked.  
oh well...


----------



## rbautch

ARC said:


> to answer my own question - the update indeed downloaded. It installed itself without me doing anything.
> After dialing in several more times just in case there was more, I returned to my house from the neighbors and booted the TiVo in place.
> 
> Aside from a brief flicker of the network lights on the Linksys wired adapter, there is no driver loaded for the adapter, which remains dormant, so the box is now completely unhacked.
> oh well...


That's because you removed the "upgradesoftware=false" parameter from bootpage, which allowed the software upgrade to proceed, overwriting your hacks.


----------



## Soapm

ARC said:


> Aside from a brief flicker of the network lights on the Linksys wired adapter, there is no driver loaded for the adapter, which remains dormant, so the box is now completely unhacked.
> oh well...


Just zipper again...


----------



## ARC

Soapm said:


> Just zipper again...


  no network drivers are loading, and never able to get serial cable to work - so pull!


----------



## HellFish

I believe that's what Soapm was alluding to. As Rbautch said 3 posts up, when you did the "upgrade," you wiped out all of your hacks. This includes network drivers.


----------



## ARC

Yeah, I got all that -  which is why I said, "pull", as in PULL THE FREAKIN' DRIVE to get started on zippering again  but thanks. Ah, for timely posts.... or not. No big deal, I've pulled that drive several times before...though I am going to wait awhile to see if the reboots are really fixed by going to 6.3e....seems to be a few posts about that say nay...



HellFish said:


> I believe that's what Soapm was alluding to. As Rbautch said 3 posts up, when you did the "upgrade," you wiped out all of your hacks. This includes network drivers.


----------



## CopyCat

Is there any reason we can't run "slicer -d" and get the updates to bring us to 6.3e and then run the enhancement script or do we need to manually update for 30 second skip, encryption etc ?


----------



## tivoupgrade

CopyCat said:


> Is there any reason we can't run "slicer -d" and get the updates to bring us to 6.3e and then run the enhancement script or do we need to manually update for 30 second skip, encryption etc ?


I don't know what the modification for the 30-second skip entails, but if its a patch to tivoapp like the encryption one is, then you'd still have to manually implement those; slicer will copy over your networking drivers, etc - but it won't make any changes to the new version of tivoapp.


----------



## rbautch

Normally the enhancement script won't patch your tivoapp for 30-sec skip, etc.., unless it thinks you just ran the Zipper, in which case it will run superpatch if it exists in the /hacks directory. You can fool it into thinking you just ran the zipper by creating a dummy file in your root directory with:


Code:


touch /zipper_flag

If you have 6.3x software, the patches are applied manually instead of using superpatch.


----------



## CopyCat

rbautch said:


> Normally the enhancement script won't patch your tivoapp for 30-sec skip, etc.., unless it thinks you just ran the Zipper, in which case it will run superpatch if it exists in the /hacks directory. You can fool it into thinking you just ran the zipper by creating a dummy file in your root directory with:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> touch /zipper_flag
> 
> If you have 6.3x software, the patches are applied manually instead of using superpatch.


Thanks...I did find the patches so for those that need them, here they are:
New location patches 6.3e only.

Don't forget these will not take when the tivo is active, do the following, then run the patches and last before rebooting run ro to place the drive in Read only mode.
From bash:
rw
cd /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.orig
cp tivoapp.orig tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp

#No encryption
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1601872

#30-second skip
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6717416

#Backdoors
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804964

#HMO/HME
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903776
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118188
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5704588


----------



## scopus

I'm still having regular freezing in both of my zippered dtivos (HDVR2 & DSR7000), at least once a week for each, but on different days. A reboot always fixes things but I'd like to eliminate the problem so I could be gone for a few days and not worry about them hanging/missing recordings. The screen freezes, with no audio, remote or button response. I've already scanned the drive in each and eliminated the possibility of bad sectors. Also when installing the zipper, I opted for the 2x per week nightly reboots.

Anyone have an idea where to look for issues?

TIA,


----------



## rbautch

scopus said:


> I'm still having regular freezing in both of my zippered dtivos (HDVR2 & DSR7000), at least once a week for each, but on different days. A reboot always fixes things but I'd like to eliminate the problem so I could be gone for a few days and not worry about them hanging/missing recordings. The screen freezes, with no audio, remote or button response. I've already scanned the drive in each and eliminated the possibility of bad sectors. Also when installing the zipper, I opted for the 2x per week nightly reboots.
> 
> Anyone have an idea where to look for issues?
> 
> TIA,


Look in your kernel log.


----------



## dkdevin

It is so difficult to find stuff in this thread anymore, so I apologize if this is covered here. Drive is a 120GB zippered about 6 months ago.

My HD was acting up. I pulled it and ran SeaTools and it found 9 errors and fixed them. When I put it back in the DTivo (DSR7000), it rebooted twice, then I got the GSOD. After about 1.5 hours, it fixed itself and is working great! It's still on the network and I can view it and shows from the other Tivo. I can telnet to it, ftp, etc. BUT, TWP doesn't seem to be running/working. The TWP directory is there, but not sure what to do next. Do I need to run tweak again? 

Thanks!


----------



## bnm81002

I changed my router for my computer, my network now has a new address as 192.168.xx.x for my router, is there a way to change the IP addresses for my 2 DTivo receivers without having to pull the drive and go through the whole zipper process? obviously since I changed the router I can't get a bash prompt but I do have a serial cable that I can use, thanks for the help


----------



## Da Goon

Just get a bash prompt with your serial cable and run netconfig.tcl or similar network script. Pulling the drive would be completely unnecessary.


----------



## ttodd1

Or change the address on the router to what your old one was.


----------



## paris5

dkdevin said:


> It is so difficult to find stuff in this thread anymore, so I apologize if this is covered here. Drive is a 120GB zippered about 6 months ago.
> 
> My HD was acting up. I pulled it and ran SeaTools and it found 9 errors and fixed them. When I put it back in the DTivo (DSR7000), it rebooted twice, then I got the GSOD. After about 1.5 hours, it fixed itself and is working great! It's still on the network and I can view it and shows from the other Tivo. I can telnet to it, ftp, etc. BUT, TWP doesn't seem to be running/working. The TWP directory is there, but not sure what to do next. Do I need to run tweak again?
> 
> Thanks!


Just type "twp" at bash to start Tivowebplus. Check your author file to make sure tivowebplus is being starting automatically when the tivo boots. If not, add a line to start it. Alternatively, you could run tweak.sh again which will reinstall everything and set your author file right.


----------



## bnm81002

Da Goon said:


> Just get a bash prompt with your serial cable and run netconfig.tcl or similar network script. Pulling the drive would be completely unnecessary.


I'm having trouble getting a bash prompt through HyperTerminal, when I try to connect I get the following error message, "Another program is using the selected Telephony device. Try again after the other program completes." what can I do to get the error message solved so that I can get a connection? thanks


----------



## Da Goon

*sigh* google=friend
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...+selected+Telephony+device&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## Olsario

I hate to sound like a simpleton but:

I tried to search the thread but didn't find an answer that confirmed to me 100% what I wanted to know(I know I might have missed it so if I did please feel free to show me). 

I'm going to pull my drive(DRS704) to enable AAM this weekend so I thought whilst I have it pulled I'll try out the zipper. My question: it's already updated to 6.3e, so if I skip restoring the image on the boot cd and zipper the drive, it should still come out at being updated to 6.3e and I can start hacking from there, correct?


----------



## ForrestB

Olsario said:


> I hate to sound like a simpleton but:
> 
> I tried to search the thread but didn't find an answer that confirmed to me 100% what I wanted to know(I know I might have missed it so if I did please feel free to show me).
> 
> I'm going to pull my drive(DRS704) to enable AAM this weekend so I thought whilst I have it pulled I'll try out the zipper. My question: it's already updated to 6.3e, so if I skip restoring the image on the boot cd and zipper the drive, it should still come out at being updated to 6.3e and I can start hacking from there, correct?


Yes, you can Zipper your existing drive. I believe you'll loose all existing recordings on your drive and in case anything unexpected happens during the Zipper install - it's recommended you use MFSTools 2 or MFSLive http://www.mfslive.org/ to backup your Tivo drive image BEFORE installing the Zipper. Lastly, you'll need a Zipper supported USB to Ethernet adapter in order to finish the Zipper installation.


----------



## JWThiers

If you tell zipper not to install the new image when you run it, your recordings will be OK if nothing goes wrong. I think that you won't be able to MRV what is already recorded because of encryption, but then again 6.3e doesn't do MRV the way 6.2a does so I'm not sure of those issues.


----------



## scopus

I've mentioned before (posts 10878 & 11003) I've been having weekly freezing problems with both of my zippered dtivos. From rbautch's reply, I checked the kernel log but don't really know what I'm looking at or for? I see warning messages but don't understand if they are critical or how to fix.

I've attached the logs (kernel and tverr) in case someone who knows what they are doing can help. THANKS!


----------



## mOOn

/cdrom/zipper: No such file or directory 

I have a Hughes HDVR2 and I lost the drive. I purchased a 400 Gig to replace the drive and downloaded Zipper, DVRUpgrade Iso 6.2a, DVRUpgrade LBA48 for HDVR2, and followed the Zipper instructions. My fileset on my computer shows everything that should be there except I have a gawk file. I assume that is not a problem.

I used the zipper_isomaker.bat to make my iso, using Roxio to burn the iso to CD. I then booted up the cd and hit enter till I reached the following prompt:

PTVupgrade /#

I then typed

PTVupgrade /# mount /dev/hdc /cdrom 

and it said 

"mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only"

I then typed

PTVupgrade /# /cdrom/zipper

and it said

sh: cdrom/zipper: No such file or directory

I browsed to the cdrom folder by typing in

PTVupgrade /# cd /cdrom 

There are a couple of files there, like Autorun.inf, etc. but no zipper file! I have upgraded with the zipper before, but that was a long time ago. I am not sure how I could have gone wrong.

Searching in this thread I found a few suggestions and so I swapped the location of my TiVo drive and CDROM to multiple locations, no joy.

The Zipper seems very simple to use. I do not know where to jump next?

Thanks in advance for any help!

mOOn

P.S. I can use the DVRUgrade CD with the ISO to upgrade my drive with no problem, but I was hoping to get all the other items in one package. I guess I could follow advice and get PTVNet and work on the others manually, but I was hoping there was a simple fix to my problem?


----------



## taekwondodo

So, Friday, I updated my i-Cake/PTV build with the Zipper's enhancements...

During the enhancement script running, I got some errored output because I had the directory 
/var/hack (this was already there, I'm assuming from PTV) and I ran the enhancement script from there... the message I got back (stupid me, didn't capture/save the output) was something to the effect of /var/hacks (not hack) does not exist, yada yada skipping step.

But all looked OK when I was done.

Now I'm trying to use MRV, and I can see the server from my Tivo but the Tivo tells me I don't have the rights to use the service.

(after searching this thread, I...) So I putty to my Tivo and try to re-run (from /var/hack) set_mrv_name_67.tcl

and get:

Frankenstien's TiVo-TiVo# sh set_mrv_name_67.tcl
set_mrv_name_67.tcl: /tv/mfslib.tcl: No such file or directory

Yup - that's pretty much extended my fluency in linux to its limits...

I tried to run the enhancement script again, but that failed because there was an enhancement directory already present...

(thumps forehead downwards at desk).

[one more thing - output from my uninstall attempt:

Frankenstien's TiVo-TiVo# sh tweak.sh

Enhancements directory detected. You must uninstall the previous version
of Enhancements before you install this one.
Would you like to uninstall the previous version now? [y/n]: y

exiting...
Frankenstien's TiVo-TiVo# y
bash: y: command not found
Frankenstien's TiVo-TiVo#
]


----------



## taekwondodo

woot!woot!

It's working (the re-install) - I had something set up in putty wrong.. ("Return Key sends new line instead of ^M" was checked...)

Be a few minutes, then I'll try MRV...


----------



## taekwondodo

Didn't work. Running Tivoserver.exe on the PC, and seeing it on the Tivo.

Tivo says.

"Program cannot be transferred from the TiVoServer DVR to the B579 DVR because the B579 DVR is not enabled for Transfers. 

Have you purchased the Home Media Options for both DVRs? If so, try connecting to the DVR service from each DVR, if not, go online to "Manage my account"..."

Grrrrr.....


----------



## Soapm

I know you ran set_mrv_name_67.tcl but did you also run superpatch? I believe you have to run superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl also.


----------



## taekwondodo

I thought I ran superpatch, but apparently didn't.

Now: How's this weird for you...

I ran superpatch with superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl, and set_mrv_name_67.tcl -- went out to the living room... And it WORKED! I could see all the videos on my PC - I started a transfer, and wow. Cool.

Then, when about 30 minutes of the movie I was transferring onto the TiVo was on the Tivo, the transfer just stopped (the "now recording" still showed the transfer going, but the transferred amount, in minutes, was no longer growing) - So, I cancelled the transfer....

And now, the $&#37;$##@% tivo is giving me the same initial issue: 

""Program cannot be transferred from the TiVoServer DVR to the B579 DVR because the B579 DVR is not enabled for Transfers.... yada yada yada".

Stumped!

(further weirdness - no more directory named "/var/hacks" remains - that is where I ran the superpatch from... going to try again from /var/hack (no s on hack))


----------



## Gunnyman

I have a rare question.
Does 6.3f happen to have support for any other wireless G adapters, besides the tivo branded one?
Compusa is going belly up and I was thinking about going shopping.


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> I have a rare question.
> Does 6.3f happen to have support for any other wireless G adapters, besides the tivo branded one?
> Compusa is going belly up and I was thinking about going shopping.


You're gonna give up MRV?


----------



## Gunnyman

truth be told I haven't used it in several months.
The galleon stuff intrigues me


----------



## Da Goon

Just look in a 6.3f usb.map for compatible adapters. If you've got 6.3f in MFS, you could extract it from the HPK slice in /SwModule with mfs_uberexport.


----------



## Gunnyman

ok looks like the Tivo branded one is the only choice.


----------



## rbautch

scopus said:


> I've mentioned before (posts 10878 & 11003) I've been having weekly freezing problems with both of my zippered dtivos. From rbautch's reply, I checked the kernel log but don't really know what I'm looking at or for? I see warning messages but don't understand if they are critical or how to fix.
> 
> I've attached the logs (kernel and tverr) in case someone who knows what they are doing can help. THANKS!


This means your hard drive is dying:


Code:


Sep 30 13:16:39 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 
Sep 30 13:16:39 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> truth be told I haven't used it in several months.
> The galleon stuff intrigues me


Can you use movieloader to move programs from your HR10-250 to SD series 2's still on 6.2a?


----------



## Mickel

Can anyone tell me how to make a the Tivo branded wireless G USB adapter work with the DSR 7000 DirecTivo. Unit is in an RV. Only need to make calls over wireless network.
Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

you can't
but fear not, there's no reason the thing has to call in anyway. Just delete the messages nagging you to make the call


----------



## HellFish

bengalfreak said:


> Can you use movieloader to move programs from your HR10-250 to SD series 2's still on 6.2a?


If ML works on 6.2 was answered within 36 hours of Movieloader being released. Read post 9 of the Movieloader thread.


----------



## bengalfreak

HellFish said:


> If ML works on 6.2 was answered within 36 hours of Movieloader being released. Read post 9 of the Movieloader thread.


Have searched and searched and can find no Movieloader thread. Or do you speak of the other forum?


----------



## HellFish

Yes, I'm talking about _the_ thread that Movieloader can be downloaded from.


----------



## CopyCat

Power quit the other night and now I can get telnet in and also TWP in, but if I try to FTP it just times out. When I run PS from bash I get this:
MasterBR-bash# ps
BusyBox v1.2.1 (2006.10.29-03:08+0000) multi-call binary

Usage: ps

Report process status

Options:
w wide output

MasterBR-bash# 

I suspect my author is gone, any ideas ? FTP just stalls and times out or disconnects.
Running sh /hacks/tweak.sh removes all and reinstalls with the same affect.


----------



## Gunnyman

CopyCat said:


> Power quit the other night and now I can get telnet in and also TWP in, but if I try to FTP it just times out. When I run PS from bash I get this:
> MasterBR-bash# ps
> BusyBox v1.2.1 (2006.10.29-03:08+0000) multi-call binary
> 
> Usage: ps
> 
> Report process status
> 
> Options:
> w wide output
> 
> MasterBR-bash#
> 
> I suspect my author is gone, any ideas ? FTP just stalls and times out or disconnects.
> Running sh /hacks/tweak.sh removes all and reinstalls with the same affect.


if you can telnet in
start ftp from bash with tivoftpd
then check your author file.
I suspect something's gone wonky with either it, or the path statement specifically.


----------



## CopyCat

Gunnyman said:


> if you can telnet in
> start ftp from bash with tivoftpd
> then check your author file.
> I suspect something's gone wonky with either it, or the path statement specifically.


Hey bud, how have you been ? Are you up North or over here by Cosmic Jack's ?

Here is the result of the attempt at tivoftpd and that followed by a ps:
MasterBR-bash# tivoftpd
MasterBR-bash# ps
BusyBox v1.2.1 (2006.10.29-03:08+0000) multi-call binary

Usage: ps

Report process status

Options:
w wide output

MasterBR-bash#

Guess it's time to pull the drive and redo, no big deal, just a pain in getting it out of the rack and disconnecting all the cables


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm up here in the hills. 
try cd /busybox
then do a ps


----------



## CopyCat

Gunnyman said:


> I'm up here in the hills.
> try cd /busybox
> then do a ps


results:
MasterBR-bash# cd /busybox
MasterBR-bash# ps
BusyBox v1.2.1 (2006.10.29-03:08+0000) multi-call binary

Usage: ps

Report process status

Options:
w wide output

MasterBR-bash#

This morning I was able to FTP on port 21 but no binary transfers, something very strange going on here.

Well we had our first heavy frost last night but will be back close to 70s by Thursday so when you get over this way I still owe you a stop at Cosmic Jack's......let me know when your heading our way


----------



## CopyCat

CopyCat said:


> results:
> MasterBR-bash# cd /busybox
> MasterBR-bash# ps
> BusyBox v1.2.1 (2006.10.29-03:08+0000) multi-call binary
> 
> Usage: ps
> 
> Report process status
> 
> Options:
> w wide output
> 
> MasterBR-bash#
> 
> This morning I was able to FTP on port 21 but no binary transfers, something very strange going on here.
> 
> Well we had our first heavy frost last night but will be back close to 70s by Thursday so when you get over this way I still owe you a stop at Cosmic Jack's......let me know when your heading our way


Here is a copy of the FTP log, if anyone has any ideas before I pull the drive feel free to comment:


----------



## CopyCat

CopyCat said:


> Here is a copy of the FTP log, if anyone has any ideas before I pull the drive feel free to comment:


:down::down::down:For what it's worth, re-zippering did nothing to fix this problem so I'll watch the 3 shows on that recorder then format and redo the zipper.

:up::up::up:Sure would be nice to know what happened, but with multiple power outs and no UPS on this DVR, such is life.

It appears to be hardware related as a format and reload of the image w/zipper did not fix this problem.
I just put a second spare drive in and it still fails. Lucky I have a spare DSR7000 in the attic, moved the drive and card there and all is well. Called DTV and we are back in business


----------



## CopyCat

Happy and Safe Holidays to all


----------



## Sirshagg

I have a single DTiVo that I just want to stop from phoning home - nothing else. About a year and a half ago I used the Tivo_unguide (http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html) as a basis for modifying 6-8 TiVo's (SA and D). I had to make slight modifications to that guide but I kept a detailed walkthrough on the exact steps and used it sucessfully on all the TiVo's at that time. I know it's probably overkill for me now (considering what I want today) but I figured I'd follow these instructions again since I know they worked and will do what I want.

Problem is it didn't work. The unit starts, gets past the powering up screen and goes to the first D* screen "just a few more minutes..." then it reboots. It stays in this loop indefinitely. What makes this a bit more complicated for me is that I have no PC at home with which to do the hacking. I have to take the drive out and bring it to work to hack, but then I can't test it.

Note: I did use Winmfs to make a backup.

So I'm trying to figure out what could cause this issue and came up with two possibilities.

First - This is what my instructions tell me the rc.sysinit.author file should look like: 


Code:


#!/bin/bash
export TIVO_ROOT=""
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
# start telnet
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
# start ftp
tivoftpd
# Enable Serial bash 
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2& 

# Only for Directv models
# add two static routes so the tivo doesn't phone home (stops breakage)
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

However I noticed that I forgot the spaces before and after </dev/ttyS2&>

Second: Perhaps the s2_kernels/3.1.5 kernel from the PTV boot disk is no longer valid for the TiVo version I am running (6.2.x)

If anyone could offer some thoughts I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## KingP1n

I have a HR10-250 with the Instacake image 6.3e loaded on it, and I am trying to load the zipper script to it. I would like to enable the USB port for networking. After reading I found that I needed the LBA48 iso along with the zipper, so I bought and DLed the LBA48. I then created the Zipper iso as stated in the tutorial. I then powered on the PC to find that the PTVupgrade loads first and will not let me bypass to Zipper. If I chose to continue using the PTVupgrade then it will prompt me to start from scratch with the instacake iso and all. I am very knowledgable with PC, but am a complete noob when it comes to Linux. Can someone please direct me in the right direction.


Thanks


----------



## ttodd1

Did you follow the directions in the link in the first post?


----------



## KingP1n

I have followed it to a "T". I unzipped the Zipper as stated, and inserted the LBA48 iso as stated. As soon as I boot the computer is brings me to the PTVupgrade#/ and I can't continue.


----------



## KingP1n

supermatt9 said:


> I've spent the last couple hours searching for an answer to this and can't seem to find it.
> 
> I have the hr10-250 with the latest version of the software on it. using the backup tools i made a copy of that hard drive to a new hard drive. I am now trying to zipper that new hard drive.
> 
> I used the zipper_isomaker.bat to make my iso and I burned it properly using nero. I then boot up that cd and hit enter till I have the correct prompt which looks like this...
> 
> PTVupgrade /#
> 
> I typed...
> 
> PTVupgrade /# mount /dev/hdc /cdrom
> 
> and it said
> 
> "mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only"
> 
> I then typed
> 
> PTVupgrade /# /cdrom/zipper
> 
> and it said
> 
> sh: cdrom/zipper: No such file or directory
> 
> so I browsed to the cdrom folder by typing in
> 
> PTVupgrade /# cd /cdrom
> 
> And then I typed in "dir" and it came up with the following files...
> 
> Autorun.inf*
> bootpage*
> busybox.tar*
> custom_kernels/
> drivers/
> gawk*
> isolinux/
> network.tcl*
> ptstart.exe*
> rbautch_files.tgz*
> rc.sysinit.author*
> s2_kernels/
> 
> No sign of the zipper file! What did I do wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Matt
> 
> edited to add: I didn't use the instant cake image because I already had a hard drive with the tivo image on it. This seems obvious but I thought I'd mention it!
> 
> Edited again to add: I figured it out. I tried moving my cdrom and tivo drive to different spots on the ide cables and that didn't work. But it did inspire me to try using a different cdrom drive and when i did that - IT WORKED!!! Thanks for the help!


This is exactly what I am having go wrong. I have read and read but still can't find a solution.


----------



## ttodd1

and did you try what he posted in his last edit to the post? Have you looked to see what is on your cd? Does it match the example that is shown on the directions? If not what is missing? Have you tried recreating the cd? Did you get any errors? What do you mean by you can't continue when it gets to the prompt, error message? More info may help you get an answer.


----------



## KingP1n

I did finally get it to work. It was syntax on my part  However, I have now ran into another problem, and have searched the boards for a fix, but have come up empty handed... My new problem now is that I loaded everything right and can telnet, access TIVOWEBPLUS, but can not make a Network call to TIVO. I do not want to use the phone cord and would like to use the network connection I made. Can someone point me in the right direction or is this not possible. Also I would like to know how to check the configuration I made in the intial setup of Zipper (i.e want to make sure my changes don't get erased if Tivo sends a update) or if I don't like a certain enhancement go into the unit and change just that field. Also are you suppose to be able to use the Tivo Desktop fully or are you restricted to view recorded programs on your PC (like tivotogo) Any help would be greatly appriaciated.


----------



## ForrestB

KingP1n said:


> I did finally get it to work. It was syntax on my part  However, I have now ran into another problem, and have searched the boards for a fix, but have come up empty handed... My new problem now is that I loaded everything right and can telnet, access TIVOWEBPLUS, but can not make a Network call to TIVO. I do not want to use the phone cord and would like to use the network connection I made. Can someone point me in the right direction or is this not possible. Also I would like to know how to check the configuration I made in the intial setup of Zipper (i.e want to make sure my changes don't get erased if Tivo sends a update) or if I don't like a certain enhancement go into the unit and change just that field. Also are you suppose to be able to use the Tivo Desktop fully or are you restricted to view recorded programs on your PC (like tivotogo) Any help would be greatly appriaciated.


DirecTivo's never need to phone home. Don't plug the Tivo into the phone - everything will work just fine. Pay per View can't be ordered thru your Tivo - but you can still order the movies online and watch them on your Tivo. TivoDesktop only works with music and photo's. If you want to view shows on your computer - you'll need to use Tytool(PC) or Tivotool (Mac).


----------



## KingP1n

Is there any tutorials for newbies like myself? I DLed TYTool, but it says "Never received telnet prompt. I know the network is working because I can telnet into it myself. I have been working on this for the past three days. I have made alot of progress, but would like to finally get this last thing to work.

Thanks


----------



## ForrestB

KingP1n said:


> Is there any tutorials for newbies like myself? I DLed TYTool, but it says "Never received telnet prompt. I know the network is working because I can telnet into it myself. I have been working on this for the past three days. I have made alot of progress, but would like to finally get this last thing to work.
> 
> Thanks


TyTools/Tivotools isn't supposed to be discussed here - per the forum rules. There is a Tytools support area at the DDB forum - look for the sticky under Extrac.... Support


----------



## ForrestB

Can the R10 be hacked without a PROM chip replacement? I was discussing DirecTivo hacking on another forum and was informed that for the past year the R10 could be hacked without the PROM chip replacement. Is this true? Why does the Zipper page still state the PROM chip replacement requirement?


----------



## Gunnyman

because whoever told you you could hack an R10 without a PROM mod was wrong.
You can increase storage space, but that's it.
No Bash Prompt without a PROM mod.


----------



## ForrestB

Hmm, he said he personally hacked his R10 a year ago with no PROM mod - using info posted on DDB. I wonder if he has an R10 or an HR10-250?


----------



## Gunnyman

has to be the HR10-250
there is no public hack that gets around the PROM hack needed on the R10 and the Night Light Standalones around which the R10 is based.


----------



## CrashHD

ForrestB said:


> Can the R10 be hacked without a PROM chip replacement? I was discussing DirecTivo hacking on another forum and was informed that for the past year the R10 could be hacked without the PROM chip replacement. Is this true?


You've been chumped.

Wanna buy my plans for a 100MPG vapor carburetor?


----------



## Emad

I've been experiencing random reboots after the zipper upgrade. I read that the first step is to post the kernel log, or maybe even your tverr log. Could some one point me to the names and where to find them?

thanks


----------



## Da Goon

/var/log/kernel and /var/log/tverr


----------



## ForrestB

Emad said:


> I've been experiencing random reboots after the zipper upgrade. I read that the first step is to post the kernel log, or maybe even your tverr log. Could some one point me to the names and where to find them?
> 
> thanks


Both are viewable with TivoWebPlus under Logs


----------



## Emad

Code:


thanks guys, got them, but where do I post these they are larger than the 100kb limit?  last 6 days of the log when a reboot happened



Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:  
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   tcd 1 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   hpk Series2 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   build b-firefly-takehome @260938 2007.03.15-1502 release-mips [] 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   pack 6.3d-01-2 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   0x02076f90 0x00bed1b8 0x00bed128 0x00becf98 0x00bf5af0 0x00bf6810 0x00bf1d1c  
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   0x00af6f88 0x00f62074 0x00b099bc 0x00489384 0x00b09b98 0x02a2871c 0x0048de74  
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   0x00ea44c8 0x02a6b114 0x00441bc0 0x00f3b718 0x02a6b114 0x02a302d8 0x02a6f7ac  
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a29ddc 0x02a28a48 0x02a2afd8 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc  
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:   0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8  
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel:  
Dec 31 03:00:11 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <256>: unexpected signal 11 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  memory: 08000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 32768 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 32768 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80583000 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81183000 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81383000 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80583000. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 91240k/131072k available (1222k kernel code, 39832k reserved, 81k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: ST3500630A, ATA DISK drive 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 976773168 sectors (500108 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:     platform 'phoenix' 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:     implementation 'Series2' 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:     implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6169, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=4).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 684 (counted=676).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 420 (counted=418).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6154, i_blocks wrong 68 (counted=64).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 15736 (counted=15734).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6157, i_blocks wrong 2284 (counted=2276).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 18461, i_blocks wrong 5432 (counted=5424).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 18462, i_blocks wrong 2032 (counted=2026).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 18463, i_blocks wrong 1032 (counted=1030).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 18465, i_blocks wrong 486 (counted=482).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 18464, i_blocks wrong 120 (counted=114).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 1277/32768 files (16.9% non-contiguous), 54034/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 1277/32768 files, 54034/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading oslink.o 
Jan  2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading cobra.o 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x12 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 2 ******** 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Using dual-tuner HD client priorities 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Changed Broadcom output format to 4800 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Broadcom DVI colorspace set to RGB 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading si9190.o 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan  2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Bound Hdmi Semaphore to name 
Jan  2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Remote control is  TIVO 
Jan  2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: MFS partition on  /dev/hda10 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix dssapp 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix ATSC tuner daemon (AtscTunerD) ... 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix atscapp 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: /tvbin/atscapp: ATSC (Hpk-Enabled OsServices-Enabled) Interface Version 0.7, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> Found a total of 2 inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> got 2 ATSC inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: 2004 probe 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Dec 31 03:01:42 (none) kernel: Time set to: Mon Dec 31 03:01:42 2007 
Dec 31 03:01:42 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #1 already opened, fileId = 7 
Dec 31 03:01:43 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 03:01:43 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Dec 31 03:01:43 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #0 already opened, fileId = 8 
Dec 31 03:01:43 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 03:01:43 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Dec 31 03:01:44 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Dec 31 03:01:44 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Dec 31 03:01:44 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Dec 31 03:01:45 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Dec 31 03:01:45 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Dec 31 03:01:45 (none) kernel:   Terminal temp: 71 
Dec 31 03:01:45 (none) kernel:   Critical temp: 62 
Dec 31 03:01:45 (none) kernel:   Logging temp: 60 
Dec 31 03:01:45 (none) kernel:   Target temp: 50 
Dec 31 03:01:45 (none) kernel:   Lowest fan speed: 7 
Dec 31 03:01:45 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Dec 31 03:01:45 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Dec 31 03:01:52 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Dec 31 03:01:52 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Dec 31 03:01:54 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Dec 31 03:01:54 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Dec 31 03:01:56 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Dec 31 03:01:57 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Dec 31 03:01:57 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Dec 31 03:01:57 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Dec 31 03:01:57 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Dec 31 03:01:57 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Dec 31 03:02:03 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Dec 31 03:02:06 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Dec 31 03:02:07 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-2, assigned address 2 
Dec 31 03:02:07 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Dec 31 03:02:08 (none) kernel: insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory 
Dec 31 03:02:14 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Dec 31 03:02:14 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Dec 31 03:02:14 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Dec 31 03:02:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Dec 31 03:02:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Dec 31 03:02:15 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Dec 31 03:02:15 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Dec 31 03:02:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Dec 31 03:02:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Dec 31 03:02:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Dec 31 03:02:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Dec 31 03:02:19 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-2, Linksys usb200m v2 AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet 
Dec 31 03:02:20 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 73, tx 73) mtu 1500 ASIX framing 
Dec 31 03:02:26 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Dec 31 03:03:26 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Dec 31 03:03:28 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Dec 31 03:03:39 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 03:03:39 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Dec 31 03:03:40 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Dec 31 03:03:42 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized!  Logging to stdout: 
Dec 31 03:03:42 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Dec 31 03:03:42 TmkServer[298]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Dec 31 03:03:45 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Dec 31 03:03:45 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Dec 31 03:03:49 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to ACQUIRE_MARKER 
Dec 31 03:03:51 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Dec 31 03:03:51 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Dec 31 03:03:53 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to BOOT 
Dec 31 03:03:54 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully! 
Dec 31 03:03:55 (none) kernel:  
Dec 31 03:03:56 (none) kernel: Starting netserver at port 12865 
Dec 31 03:03:56 (none) kernel: touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system 
Dec 31 03:04:04 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT 
Dec 31 03:04:05 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Dec 31 03:04:16 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Dec 31 03:04:24 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 31 03:04:28 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Dec 31 03:04:33 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Dec 31 03:04:44 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 31 03:04:55 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Dec 31 03:05:26 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 03:25:01 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 31 03:59:58 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 31 03:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 04:36:36 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 04:36:36 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 9660241, lltReturnTime = 14206251, prevPts = 18862567, 
Dec 31 04:36:36 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4546010, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 04:36:37 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=14316557 new=28633114 
Dec 31 04:36:43 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 04:36:43 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7926012, lltReturnTime = 12471969, prevPts = 18862514, 
Dec 31 04:36:43 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545957, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 04:36:43 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 04:36:56 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 04:36:56 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 9087378, lltReturnTime = 9119069, prevPts = 14348248, 
Dec 31 04:36:56 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 04:36:56 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 04:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 04:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 05:09:23 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 05:09:23 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2871566, lltReturnTime = 10560378, prevPts = 22005369, 
Dec 31 05:09:23 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7688812, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 05:09:23 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 05:09:26 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 05:09:26 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3956897, lltReturnTime = 3988587, prevPts = 14348247, 
Dec 31 05:09:26 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 05:09:26 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 05:09:29 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 05:09:29 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 8645918, lltReturnTime = 13191897, prevPts = 18862536, 
Dec 31 05:09:29 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545979, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 05:09:29 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 05:09:31 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 05:09:31 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5161638, lltReturnTime = 12873547, prevPts = 22028466, 
Dec 31 05:09:31 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7711909, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 05:09:31 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 05:09:42 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 05:09:42 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6831711, lltReturnTime = 6863402, prevPts = 14348248, 
Dec 31 05:09:42 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 05:09:42 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 05:09:44 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 05:09:44 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 8459007, lltReturnTime = 13004980, prevPts = 18862530, 
Dec 31 05:09:44 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545973, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 05:09:44 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 05:09:48 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 05:09:48 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2853280, lltReturnTime = 7399082, prevPts = 18862359, 
Dec 31 05:09:48 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545802, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 05:09:48 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 05:21:10 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 05:21:10 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 11743511, lltReturnTime = 11775203, prevPts = 14348249, 
Dec 31 05:21:10 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 05:21:10 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 07:58:12 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Dec 31 08:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 08:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 09:16:02 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Dec 31 09:20:41 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 09:20:41 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Dec 31 09:22:44 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 09:22:44 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  memory: 08000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 32768 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(0): 32768 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80583000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81183000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81383000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80583000. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Memory: 91240k/131072k available (1222k kernel code, 39832k reserved, 81k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: hda: ST3500630A, ATA DISK drive 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: hda: 976773168 sectors (500108 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     platform 'phoenix' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     implementation 'Series2' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6160, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=4).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 8912 (counted=8906).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 434 (counted=430).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 17232 (counted=17218).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 4838 (counted=4836).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6157, i_blocks wrong 2608 (counted=2606).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 1259/32768 files (14.8% non-contiguous), 42277/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 1259/32768 files, 42277/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading oslink.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading cobra.o 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x12 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 2 ******** 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Using dual-tuner HD client priorities 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Changed Broadcom output format to 4801 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Broadcom DVI colorspace set to RGB 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Loading si9190.o 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Bound Hdmi Semaphore to name 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Remote control is  TIVO 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: MFS partition on  /dev/hda10 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix dssapp 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix ATSC tuner daemon (AtscTunerD) ... 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix atscapp 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: /tvbin/atscapp: ATSC (Hpk-Enabled OsServices-Enabled) Interface Version 0.7, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> Found a total of 2 inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> got 2 ATSC inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: 2004 probe 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Dec 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: Time set to: Mon Dec 31 09:26:28 2007 
Dec 31 09:26:28 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #1 already opened, fileId = 6 
Dec 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Dec 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #0 already opened, fileId = 8 
Dec 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 09:26:29 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Dec 31 09:26:30 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Dec 31 09:26:30 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Dec 31 09:26:30 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Dec 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Dec 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Dec 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel:   Terminal temp: 71 
Dec 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel:   Critical temp: 62 
Dec 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel:   Logging temp: 60 
Dec 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel:   Target temp: 50 
Dec 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel:   Lowest fan speed: 7 
Dec 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Dec 31 09:26:31 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Dec 31 09:26:38 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Dec 31 09:26:38 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Dec 31 09:26:40 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Dec 31 09:26:40 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Dec 31 09:26:41 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Dec 31 09:26:42 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Dec 31 09:26:42 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Dec 31 09:26:42 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Dec 31 09:26:42 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Dec 31 09:26:42 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Dec 31 09:26:48 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Dec 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Dec 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Dec 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Dec 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Dec 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Dec 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Dec 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Dec 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Dec 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Dec 31 09:26:51 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Dec 31 09:26:52 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Dec 31 09:26:52 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-2, assigned address 2 
Dec 31 09:26:52 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Dec 31 09:26:53 (none) kernel: insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory 
Dec 31 09:26:59 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Dec 31 09:26:59 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Dec 31 09:27:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Dec 31 09:27:00 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Dec 31 09:27:00 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Dec 31 09:27:00 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Dec 31 09:27:00 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Dec 31 09:27:01 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Dec 31 09:27:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Dec 31 09:27:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Dec 31 09:27:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Dec 31 09:27:05 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-2, Linksys usb200m v2 AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet 
Dec 31 09:27:06 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 73, tx 73) mtu 1500 ASIX framing 
Dec 31 09:27:11 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Dec 31 09:28:08 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Dec 31 09:28:10 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Dec 31 09:28:22 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 09:28:22 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Dec 31 09:28:23 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Dec 31 09:28:25 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized!  Logging to stdout: 
Dec 31 09:28:25 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Dec 31 09:28:25 TmkServer[303]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Dec 31 09:28:28 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Dec 31 09:28:28 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Dec 31 09:28:33 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to ACQUIRE_MARKER 
Dec 31 09:28:34 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Dec 31 09:28:34 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Dec 31 09:28:37 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to BOOT 
Dec 31 09:28:37 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully! 
Dec 31 09:28:38 (none) kernel:  
Dec 31 09:28:38 (none) kernel: Starting netserver at port 12865 
Dec 31 09:28:38 (none) kernel: touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system 
Dec 31 09:28:54 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT 
Dec 31 09:28:54 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Dec 31 09:29:06 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Dec 31 09:29:11 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Dec 31 09:29:16 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Dec 31 09:29:36 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Dec 31 09:29:47 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Dec 31 09:30:18 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 09:30:40 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Dec 31 09:31:06 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Dec 31 09:37:42 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 09:37:43 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Dec 31 09:37:43 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 09:37:43 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3358425, lltReturnTime = 3377008, prevPts = 57284811, 
Dec 31 09:37:43 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 18583, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 09:37:43 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=57266228 
Dec 31 09:55:28 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 09:55:28 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Dec 31 09:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 09:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 10:27:55 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 10:27:55 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Dec 31 10:27:55 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting video wrap base (2) 
Dec 31 10:27:55 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 10:27:55 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 14318717, lltReturnTime = 13037904, prevPts = 170517871, 
Dec 31 10:27:55 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 13035744, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 10:27:55 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=171798684 
Dec 31 10:34:50 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 10:34:50 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time. 
Dec 31 10:44:31 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 10:44:31 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Dec 31 10:44:31 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 10:44:31 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4002625, lltReturnTime = 8548462, prevPts = 90445179, 
Dec 31 10:44:31 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545837, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 10:44:31 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=85899342 
Dec 31 10:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 11:30:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 11:59:58 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 31 13:59:58 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 31 13:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Dec 31 16:05:51 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 16:05:51 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Dec 31 16:14:08 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvStreamGetData> Signal quality problem: 1 more error-flagged start codes seen; total now: 1. 
Dec 31 16:14:08 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 16:14:08 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Dec 31 16:21:31 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 16:21:31 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6792907, lltReturnTime = 7983284, prevPts = 15506934, 
Dec 31 16:21:31 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 1190377, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 16:21:32 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 16:23:06 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 16:23:06 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2121825, lltReturnTime = 2140407, prevPts = 14335139, 
Dec 31 16:23:06 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 18582, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 16:23:06 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 16:23:46 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 16:23:46 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4133936, lltReturnTime = 11841826, prevPts = 22024447, 
Dec 31 16:23:46 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7707890, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Dec 31 16:23:46 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Dec 31 16:37:41 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Dec 31 17:53:09 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 17:53:09 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Dec 31 17:53:09 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvStreamGetData> Signal quality problem: 1 more error-flagged start codes seen; total now: 1. 
Dec 31 20:22:57 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 20:22:57 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Dec 31 21:17:17 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Dec 31 21:17:17 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Dec 31 21:17:18 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Dec 31 21:17:18 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 9011100, lltReturnTime = 9042791, prevPts = 2376580153, 
Dec 31 21:17:18 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Dec 31 21:17:18 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=2376548462 
Jan  1 04:12:54 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  1 04:12:54 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  1 04:34:30 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 04:35:37 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  1 04:36:03 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Jan  1 05:08:48 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 05:08:48 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6068783, lltReturnTime = 13784202, prevPts = 22031976, 
Jan  1 05:08:48 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7715419, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 05:08:48 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 05:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 05:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 05:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 05:59:59 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 11712776, lltReturnTime = 11731361, prevPts = 14335142, 
Jan  1 05:59:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 18585, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 05:59:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 06:00:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 06:00:01 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2429297, lltReturnTime = 9608841, prevPts = 21496101, 
Jan  1 06:00:01 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7179544, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 06:00:01 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 07:14:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 07:14:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 07:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 07:59:59 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6645630, lltReturnTime = 13825302, prevPts = 21496229, 
Jan  1 07:59:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7179672, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 07:59:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 08:03:09 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  1 08:21:07 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  1 08:21:07 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  1 09:04:45 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 09:04:45 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 9969332, lltReturnTime = 10001023, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  1 09:04:45 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 09:04:45 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 09:05:03 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 09:05:03 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 1853291, lltReturnTime = 9538159, prevPts = 22001425, 
Jan  1 09:05:03 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7684868, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 09:05:03 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 09:05:35 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 09:05:35 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2903098, lltReturnTime = 2934788, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  1 09:05:35 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 09:05:35 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 09:06:04 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 09:06:04 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5196446, lltReturnTime = 9742320, prevPts = 18862431, 
Jan  1 09:06:04 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545874, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 09:06:04 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 09:06:39 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 09:06:39 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3916311, lltReturnTime = 3948001, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  1 09:06:39 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 09:06:39 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 09:06:41 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 09:06:41 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6137415, lltReturnTime = 6169105, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  1 09:06:41 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 09:06:41 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 09:28:46 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 09:28:48 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  1 09:28:49 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 09:28:49 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6564649, lltReturnTime = 11110564, prevPts = 18862472, 
Jan  1 09:28:49 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545915, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 09:28:49 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 09:29:01 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Jan  1 09:32:55 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  1 09:32:55 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  1 09:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 09:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 09:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 09:59:59 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3001027, lltReturnTime = 7546834, prevPts = 18862364, 
Jan  1 09:59:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545807, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 09:59:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 10:12:15 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 10:12:15 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2236674, lltReturnTime = 2268364, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  1 10:12:15 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 10:12:15 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 11:30:58 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  1 13:00:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvStreamGetData> Signal quality problem: 1 more error-flagged start codes seen; total now: 1. 
Jan  1 13:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 13:59:58 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 8462993, lltReturnTime = 8489441, prevPts = 14343005, 
Jan  1 13:59:58 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 26448, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 13:59:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 13:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 13:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 14:52:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 14:52:01 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5139460, lltReturnTime = 9685332, prevPts = 18862429, 
Jan  1 14:52:01 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545872, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 14:52:01 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 15:00:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 15:59:58 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  1 15:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 15:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 15:59:58 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7922797, lltReturnTime = 7954488, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  1 15:59:58 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  1 15:59:58 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 17:00:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 17:14:55 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  1 17:14:55 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 17:14:55 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 17:14:55 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3375909, lltReturnTime = 11080802, prevPts = 22021450, 
Jan  1 17:14:55 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7704893, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 17:14:55 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 17:15:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 17:15:07 (none) last message repeated 5 times
Jan  1 17:15:08 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  1 17:15:08 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 9547668, lltReturnTime = 10738129, prevPts = 15507018, 
Jan  1 17:15:08 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 1190461, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  1 17:15:08 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  1 17:15:10 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 17:15:10 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  1 17:42:55 (none) kernel: TxRi (0x76e9) !=  RxRi (0xe85c) 
Jan  1 19:09:58 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  1 21:00:42 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvStreamGetData> Signal quality problem: 1 more error-flagged start codes seen; total now: 1. 
Jan  2 04:17:26 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 04:17:26 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 04:17:28 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  2 04:17:28 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6901775, lltReturnTime = 8092155, prevPts = 15506937, 
Jan  2 04:17:28 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 1190380, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  2 04:17:28 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  2 04:17:28 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 05:32:21 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  2 06:12:14 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Jan  2 06:15:02 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Jan  2 06:15:02 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 06:15:02 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  2 06:15:02 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4266312, lltReturnTime = 13872342, prevPts = 23922587, 
Jan  2 06:15:02 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 9606030, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  2 06:15:02 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  2 06:15:04 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 06:15:04 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 06:15:04 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  2 06:15:04 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4042661, lltReturnTime = 11222254, prevPts = 21496150, 
Jan  2 06:15:04 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7179593, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  2 06:15:04 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  2 06:15:06 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 06:17:34 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  2 06:17:34 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 09:18:24 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  2 10:29:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 10:29:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 11:59:28 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  2 11:59:28 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  2 18:29:59 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  2 18:29:59 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  2 18:29:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  2 18:29:59 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4161341, lltReturnTime = 7633283, prevPts = 189587183, 
Jan  2 18:29:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 3471942, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  2 18:30:00 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=186115241 
Jan  2 19:32:47 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  2 19:32:47 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  2 19:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 19:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 20:00:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  2 20:00:00 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5269891, lltReturnTime = 9815767, prevPts = 18862433, 
Jan  2 20:00:00 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545876, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  2 20:00:00 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  2 20:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 20:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  2 23:28:58 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  2 23:28:58 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  2 23:28:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  2 23:28:58 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3911941, lltReturnTime = 8457776, prevPts = 176344519, 
Jan  2 23:28:58 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545835, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  2 23:28:58 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=171798684 
Jan  3 03:22:43 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  3 04:12:26 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 04:12:26 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  3 04:12:26 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 04:12:26 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 1970015, lltReturnTime = 6515790, prevPts = 2352461123, 
Jan  3 04:12:26 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545775, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  3 04:12:26 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=2347915348 
Jan  3 04:56:06 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  3 05:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 05:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 05:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 05:59:58 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6388441, lltReturnTime = 13568105, prevPts = 21496221, 
Jan  3 05:59:58 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7179664, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 05:59:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:11:44 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:11:45 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 13635240, lltReturnTime = 13666932, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  3 07:11:45 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:11:45 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:12:07 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:12:07 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 13002644, lltReturnTime = 13034336, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  3 07:12:07 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:12:07 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:12:11 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:12:11 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7121821, lltReturnTime = 7153512, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  3 07:12:11 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:12:11 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:12:15 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:12:15 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 1952938, lltReturnTime = 9638150, prevPts = 22001769, 
Jan  3 07:12:15 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7685212, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  3 07:12:15 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:12:50 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:12:50 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5230605, lltReturnTime = 5262295, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  3 07:12:50 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:12:50 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:20:09 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  3 07:20:37 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:20:37 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4515684, lltReturnTime = 4547374, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  3 07:20:37 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:20:37 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:20:39 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:20:39 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4491652, lltReturnTime = 4523342, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  3 07:20:39 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:20:39 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:21:15 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:21:15 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5924408, lltReturnTime = 13639240, prevPts = 22031389, 
Jan  3 07:21:15 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7714832, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:21:15 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:21:18 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:21:18 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7999491, lltReturnTime = 8031182, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  3 07:21:18 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:21:18 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:21:21 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:21:21 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 8492243, lltReturnTime = 8523934, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  3 07:21:21 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:21:21 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:21:33 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:21:33 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2573190, lltReturnTime = 2604880, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  3 07:21:33 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:21:33 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 07:21:37 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 07:21:37 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 8215636, lltReturnTime = 8247327, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  3 07:21:37 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 07:21:37 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 08:34:13 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  3 09:01:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:18:00 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  memory: 08000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 32768 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 32768 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80583000 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81183000 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81383000 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80583000. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 91240k/131072k available (1222k kernel code, 39832k reserved, 81k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: ST3500630A, ATA DISK drive 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 976773168 sectors (500108 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:     platform 'phoenix' 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:     implementation 'Series2' 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:     implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6169, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=4).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 692 (counted=688).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 738 (counted=724).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 30860 (counted=30846).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 4928 (counted=4924).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6157, i_blocks wrong 4426 (counted=4420).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 1266/32768 files (12.5% non-contiguous), 55391/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 1266/32768 files, 55391/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading oslink.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading cobra.o 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x12 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 2 ******** 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Using dual-tuner HD client priorities 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Changed Broadcom output format to 4801 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Broadcom DVI colorspace set to RGB 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Loading si9190.o 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Bound Hdmi Semaphore to name 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Remote control is  TIVO 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: MFS partition on  /dev/hda10 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix dssapp 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix ATSC tuner daemon (AtscTunerD) ... 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix atscapp 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: /tvbin/atscapp: ATSC (Hpk-Enabled OsServices-Enabled) Interface Version 0.7, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> Found a total of 2 inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> got 2 ATSC inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: 2004 probe 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Jan  3 09:26:31 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Jan  3 09:26:31 2008 
Jan  3 09:26:31 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #1 already opened, fileId = 7 
Jan  3 09:26:32 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:26:32 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  3 09:26:32 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #0 already opened, fileId = 8 
Jan  3 09:26:32 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:26:32 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  3 09:26:33 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Jan  3 09:26:33 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Jan  3 09:26:33 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Jan  3 09:26:34 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Jan  3 09:26:34 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Jan  3 09:26:34 (none) kernel:   Terminal temp: 71 
Jan  3 09:26:34 (none) kernel:   Critical temp: 62 
Jan  3 09:26:34 (none) kernel:   Logging temp: 60 
Jan  3 09:26:34 (none) kernel:   Target temp: 50 
Jan  3 09:26:34 (none) kernel:   Lowest fan speed: 7 
Jan  3 09:26:34 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Jan  3 09:26:34 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Jan  3 09:26:41 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Jan  3 09:26:41 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Jan  3 09:26:43 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Jan  3 09:26:43 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Jan  3 09:26:44 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Jan  3 09:26:45 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Jan  3 09:26:45 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Jan  3 09:26:45 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Jan  3 09:26:45 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Jan  3 09:26:45 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Jan  3 09:26:51 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Jan  3 09:26:55 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Jan  3 09:26:56 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-2, assigned address 2 
Jan  3 09:26:56 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Jan  3 09:26:56 (none) kernel: insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory 
Jan  3 09:27:02 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Jan  3 09:27:02 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Jan  3 09:27:03 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Jan  3 09:27:03 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  3 09:27:03 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Jan  3 09:27:04 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Jan  3 09:27:04 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Jan  3 09:27:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Jan  3 09:27:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  3 09:27:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Jan  3 09:27:07 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Jan  3 09:27:08 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-2, Linksys usb200m v2 AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet 
Jan  3 09:27:09 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 73, tx 73) mtu 1500 ASIX framing 
Jan  3 09:27:14 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Jan  3 09:28:11 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Jan  3 09:28:13 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Jan  3 09:28:22 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:28:22 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  3 09:28:23 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  3 09:28:25 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized!  Logging to stdout: 
Jan  3 09:28:25 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Jan  3 09:28:25 TmkServer[300]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Jan  3 09:28:28 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Jan  3 09:28:28 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  3 09:28:34 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Jan  3 09:28:34 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Jan  3 09:28:35 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to ACQUIRE_MARKER 
Jan  3 09:28:37 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully! 
Jan  3 09:28:38 (none) kernel:  
Jan  3 09:28:38 (none) kernel: Starting netserver at port 12865 
Jan  3 09:28:38 (none) kernel: touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system 
Jan  3 09:28:39 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to BOOT 
Jan  3 09:28:49 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT 
Jan  3 09:28:50 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 09:29:01 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 09:29:07 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 09:29:09 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Jan  3 09:29:10 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 09:29:36 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  3 09:29:46 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Jan  3 09:30:17 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:31:16 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  3 09:31:16 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: Illegal read at 00000000 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to myworld(268) 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: $0 : 00000000 b001fc01 00000000 5ef31c00 00000000 00000000 00000000 0f7b5980 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: $8 : 00000001 77359400 5efd0858 0000008d 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: $16: 00000000 5ef63408 00000001 5efeb080 5ef532a0 7f3ff1e0 7f3ff390 7f3ff418 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: $24: 00000000 00c49964                   1009aaa0 7f3ff198 02a3b9b4 00bed1b8 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: Hi : fffccbb0 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: Lo : 00033450 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: epc  : 02076f90    Tainted: P  
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: Status: a001fc13 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: Cause : 00000008 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:        8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022d74 80024db8  02076f90 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:        02076f90 00bed1b8 00bed128 00becf98 00bf5af0 00bf6810 00bf1d1c 00af6f88 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:        00f75ea0 00b099bc 00489384 00b09b98 02a2871c 0048de74 00ea44c8 02a6b114 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:        00441bc0 00f3b718 02a6b114 02a302d8 02a6f7ac 02a2871c 02a28630 02a29ddc 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:        02a28a48 02a2afd8 02a3c7e4 02a3c6cc 02a3c57c 02a3bad8 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <268> strayed! 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: pc 0x2076f90 status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000008 bva 0x81dbfde8 hi 0xfffccbb0 lo 0x033450 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: R00 0x00000000  R01 0xb001fc01  R02 0x00000000  R03 0x5ef31c00   
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: R04 0x00000000  R05 0x00000000  R06 0x00000000  R07 0x0f7b5980   
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: R08 0x00000001  R09 0x77359400  R10 0x5efd0858  R11 0x0000008d   
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: R12 0x00000000  R13 0x00000002  R14 0x00000000  R15 0x00000000   
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: R16 0x00000000  R17 0x5ef63408  R18 0x00000001  R19 0x5efeb080   
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: R20 0x5ef532a0  R21 0x7f3ff1e0  R22 0x7f3ff390  R23 0x7f3ff418   
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: R24 0x00000000  R25 0x00c49964  R26 0x5ef4288c  R27 0x00000000   
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: R28 0x1009aaa0  R29 0x7f3ff198  R30 0x02a3b9b4  R31 0x00bed1b8   
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:  
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   tcd 1 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   hpk Series2 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   build b-firefly-takehome @260938 2007.03.15-1502 release-mips [] 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   pack 6.3d-01-2 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   0x02076f90 0x00bed1b8 0x00bed128 0x00becf98 0x00bf5af0 0x00bf6810 0x00bf1d1c  
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   0x00af6f88 0x00f75ea0 0x00b099bc 0x00489384 0x00b09b98 0x02a2871c 0x0048de74  
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   0x00ea44c8 0x02a6b114 0x00441bc0 0x00f3b718 0x02a6b114 0x02a302d8 0x02a6f7ac  
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a29ddc 0x02a28a48 0x02a2afd8 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc  
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:   0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8  
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel:  
Jan  3 09:41:21 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <268>: unexpected signal 11 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  memory: 08000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 32768 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(0): 32768 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80583000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81183000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81383000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80583000. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Memory: 91240k/131072k available (1222k kernel code, 39832k reserved, 81k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: hda: ST3500630A, ATA DISK drive 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: hda: 976773168 sectors (500108 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     platform 'phoenix' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     implementation 'Series2' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6160, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=4).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 704 (counted=694).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 740 (counted=726).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6178, i_blocks wrong 70 (counted=56).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 172 (counted=162).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 4968 (counted=4966).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 1117/32768 files (7.3% non-contiguous), 25018/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 1117/32768 files, 25018/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading oslink.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading cobra.o 
Jan  2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x12 
Jan  2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 2 ******** 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Using dual-tuner HD client priorities 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Changed Broadcom output format to 4801 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Broadcom DVI colorspace set to RGB 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading si9190.o 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Bound Hdmi Semaphore to name 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Remote control is  TIVO 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: MFS partition on  /dev/hda10 
Jan  2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix dssapp 
Jan  2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix ATSC tuner daemon (AtscTunerD) ... 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix atscapp 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: /tvbin/atscapp: <6>TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: ATSC (Hpk-Enabled OsServices-Enabled) Interface Version 0.7, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> Found a total of 2 inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> got 2 ATSC inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: 2004 probe 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Jan  3 09:42:51 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Jan  3 09:42:51 2008 
Jan  3 09:42:51 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #1 already opened, fileId = 7 
Jan  3 09:42:52 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:42:52 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  3 09:42:52 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #0 already opened, fileId = 8 
Jan  3 09:42:52 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:42:52 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  3 09:42:53 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Jan  3 09:42:53 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Jan  3 09:42:53 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Jan  3 09:42:54 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Jan  3 09:42:54 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Jan  3 09:42:54 (none) kernel:   Terminal temp: 71 
Jan  3 09:42:54 (none) kernel:   Critical temp: 62 
Jan  3 09:42:54 (none) kernel:   Logging temp: 60 
Jan  3 09:42:54 (none) kernel:   Target temp: 50 
Jan  3 09:42:54 (none) kernel:   Lowest fan speed: 7 
Jan  3 09:42:54 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Jan  3 09:42:54 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Jan  3 09:43:01 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Jan  3 09:43:01 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Jan  3 09:43:03 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Jan  3 09:43:03 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Jan  3 09:43:05 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Jan  3 09:43:05 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Jan  3 09:43:05 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Jan  3 09:43:06 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Jan  3 09:43:06 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Jan  3 09:43:06 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Jan  3 09:43:11 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Jan  3 09:43:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Jan  3 09:43:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-2, assigned address 2 
Jan  3 09:43:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Jan  3 09:43:16 (none) kernel: insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory 
Jan  3 09:43:23 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Jan  3 09:43:23 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Jan  3 09:43:23 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Jan  3 09:43:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  3 09:43:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Jan  3 09:43:24 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Jan  3 09:43:24 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Jan  3 09:43:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Jan  3 09:43:24 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  3 09:43:24 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Jan  3 09:43:27 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Jan  3 09:43:28 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-2, Linksys usb200m v2 AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet 
Jan  3 09:43:29 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 73, tx 73) mtu 1500 ASIX framing 
Jan  3 09:43:35 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Jan  3 09:44:31 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Jan  3 09:44:33 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Jan  3 09:44:42 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:44:42 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  3 09:44:43 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  3 09:44:45 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized!  Logging to stdout: 
Jan  3 09:44:45 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Jan  3 09:44:45 TmkServer[300]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Jan  3 09:44:48 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Jan  3 09:44:48 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  3 09:44:54 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Jan  3 09:44:54 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Jan  3 09:44:55 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to ACQUIRE_MARKER 
Jan  3 09:44:57 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully! 
Jan  3 09:44:58 (none) kernel:  
Jan  3 09:44:58 (none) kernel: Starting netserver at port 12865 
Jan  3 09:44:58 (none) kernel: touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system 
Jan  3 09:44:58 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to BOOT 
Jan  3 09:45:15 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT 
Jan  3 09:45:15 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 09:45:27 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 09:45:31 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Jan  3 09:45:32 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 09:46:08 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Jan  3 09:46:18 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Jan  3 09:46:49 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:46:57 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: Illegal read at 00000000 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to myworld(268) 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: $0 : 00000000 b001fc01 00000000 5efd9c50 00000000 00000000 00000000 b3041b40 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: $8 : 00000001 77359400 5efcaa20 00000065 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000000 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: $16: 00000000 5eff4740 00000002 5eff5448 5ef4fc08 7f47f1e0 7f47f390 7f47f418 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: $24: 00000000 00c49964                   1009aaa0 7f47f198 02a3b9b4 00bed1b8 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: Hi : fcb37dba 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: Lo : adf72cf0 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: epc  : 02076f90    Tainted: P  
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: Status: a001fc13 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: Cause : 00000008 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:        8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022d74 80024db8  02076f90 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:        02076f90 00bed1b8 00bed128 00becf98 00bf5af0 00bf6810 00bf1d1c 00af6f88 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:        00f75ea0 00b099bc 00489384 00b09b98 02a2871c 0048de74 00ea44c8 02a6b114 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:        00441bc0 00f3b718 02a6b114 02a302d8 02a6f7ac 02a2871c 02a28630 02a29ddc 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:        02a28a48 02a2afd8 02a3c7e4 02a3c6cc 02a3c57c 02a3bad8 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <268> strayed! 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: pc 0x2076f90 status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000008 bva 0x81dbfde8 hi 0xfcb37dba lo 0xadf72cf0 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: R00 0x00000000  R01 0xb001fc01  R02 0x00000000  R03 0x5efd9c50   
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: R04 0x00000000  R05 0x00000000  R06 0x00000000  R07 0xb3041b40   
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: R08 0x00000001  R09 0x77359400  R10 0x5efcaa20  R11 0x00000065   
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: R12 0x00000000  R13 0x00000001  R14 0x00000000  R15 0x00000000   
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: R16 0x00000000  R17 0x5eff4740  R18 0x00000002  R19 0x5eff5448   
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: R20 0x5ef4fc08  R21 0x7f47f1e0  R22 0x7f47f390  R23 0x7f47f418   
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: R24 0x00000000  R25 0x00c49964  R26 0x5ef44a9c  R27 0x00000000   
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: R28 0x1009aaa0  R29 0x7f47f198  R30 0x02a3b9b4  R31 0x00bed1b8   
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:  
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   tcd 1 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   hpk Series2 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   build b-firefly-takehome @260938 2007.03.15-1502 release-mips [] 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   pack 6.3d-01-2 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   0x02076f90 0x00bed1b8 0x00bed128 0x00becf98 0x00bf5af0 0x00bf6810 0x00bf1d1c  
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   0x00af6f88 0x00f75ea0 0x00b099bc 0x00489384 0x00b09b98 0x02a2871c 0x0048de74  
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   0x00ea44c8 0x02a6b114 0x00441bc0 0x00f3b718 0x02a6b114 0x02a302d8 0x02a6f7ac  
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a29ddc 0x02a28a48 0x02a2afd8 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc  
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:   0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8  
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel:  
Jan  3 09:54:16 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <268>: unexpected signal 11 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  memory: 08000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 32768 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(0): 32768 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80583000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81183000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81383000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80583000. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Memory: 91240k/131072k available (1222k kernel code, 39832k reserved, 81k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: hda: ST3500630A, ATA DISK drive 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: hda: 976773168 sectors (500108 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     platform 'phoenix' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     implementation 'Series2' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6169, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=4).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 9102 (counted=9098).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 710 (counted=702).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 742 (counted=730).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 306 (counted=294).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 5012 (counted=5008).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 892/32768 files (9.0% non-contiguous), 24788/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 892/32768 files, 24788/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading oslink.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading cobra.o 
Jan  2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x12 
Jan  2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 2 ******** 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Using dual-tuner HD client priorities 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Changed Broadcom output format to 4801 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Broadcom DVI colorspace set to RGB 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading si9190.o 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Bound Hdmi Semaphore to name 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Remote control is  TIVO 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: MFS partition on  /dev/hda10 
Jan  2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix dssapp 
Jan  2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan  2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix ATSC tuner daemon (AtscTunerD) ... 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix atscapp 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: /tvbin/atscapp: ATSC (Hpk-Enabled OsServices-Enabled) Interface Version 0.7, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> Found a total of 2 inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> got 2 ATSC inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: 2004 probe 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Jan  3 09:55:45 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Jan  3 09:55:45 2008 
Jan  3 09:55:45 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #1 already opened, fileId = 7 
Jan  3 09:55:46 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:55:46 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #0 already opened, fileId = 8 
Jan  3 09:55:46 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:55:46 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  3 09:55:46 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  3 09:55:47 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Jan  3 09:55:47 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Jan  3 09:55:47 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Jan  3 09:55:48 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Jan  3 09:55:48 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Jan  3 09:55:48 (none) kernel:   Terminal temp: 71 
Jan  3 09:55:48 (none) kernel:   Critical temp: 62 
Jan  3 09:55:48 (none) kernel:   Logging temp: 60 
Jan  3 09:55:48 (none) kernel:   Target temp: 50 
Jan  3 09:55:48 (none) kernel:   Lowest fan speed: 7 
Jan  3 09:55:48 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Jan  3 09:55:48 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Jan  3 09:55:55 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Jan  3 09:55:55 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Jan  3 09:55:57 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Jan  3 09:55:57 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Jan  3 09:55:58 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Jan  3 09:55:59 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Jan  3 09:55:59 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Jan  3 09:55:59 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Jan  3 09:55:59 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Jan  3 09:55:59 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Jan  3 09:56:05 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-2, assigned address 2 
Jan  3 09:56:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Jan  3 09:56:10 (none) kernel: insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory 
Jan  3 09:56:16 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Jan  3 09:56:16 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Jan  3 09:56:17 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Jan  3 09:56:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  3 09:56:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Jan  3 09:56:17 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Jan  3 09:56:17 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Jan  3 09:56:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Jan  3 09:56:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  3 09:56:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Jan  3 09:56:21 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Jan  3 09:56:22 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-2, Linksys usb200m v2 AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet 
Jan  3 09:56:23 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 73, tx 73) mtu 1500 ASIX framing 
Jan  3 09:56:28 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Jan  3 09:57:25 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Jan  3 09:57:27 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Jan  3 09:57:36 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 09:57:36 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  3 09:57:37 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  3 09:57:39 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized!  Logging to stdout: 
Jan  3 09:57:39 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Jan  3 09:57:39 TmkServer[300]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Jan  3 09:57:42 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Jan  3 09:57:42 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  3 09:57:48 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Jan  3 09:57:48 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Jan  3 09:57:48 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to ACQUIRE_MARKER 
Jan  3 09:57:52 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully! 
Jan  3 09:57:52 (none) kernel:  
Jan  3 09:57:52 (none) kernel: Starting netserver at port 12865 
Jan  3 09:57:52 (none) kernel: touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system 
Jan  3 09:57:54 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to BOOT 
Jan  3 09:58:08 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT 
Jan  3 09:58:09 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 09:58:18 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 09:58:23 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Jan  3 09:58:27 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 09:59:03 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Jan  3 09:59:13 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Jan  3 09:59:44 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 11:29:58 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Jan  3 12:00:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 12:00:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 14:40:12 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  3 15:40:56 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 15:40:56 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 15:54:03 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  3 19:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 20:59:58 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  3 20:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 21:14:46 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state STEADY_STATE to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 21:14:57 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 12897655, lltReturnTime = 12929347, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4177173, lltReturnTime = 4358304, prevPts = 14497688, 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 181131, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 4 
Jan  3 21:15:29 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting video wrap base (2) 
Jan  3 21:15:31 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 21:15:31 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  3 21:15:31 (none) kernel: Hardware event buffer overflowed! 
Jan  3 21:15:32 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 21:15:32 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3780777, lltReturnTime = 4611582, prevPts = 15147362, 
Jan  3 21:15:32 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 830805, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 7 
Jan  3 21:15:32 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting video wrap base (2) 
Jan  3 21:15:33 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 21:15:33 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 21:16:06 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state STEADY_STATE to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 21:16:19 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3110432, lltReturnTime = 7656244, prevPts = 18862369, 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545812, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time. 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7182375, lltReturnTime = 11728309, prevPts = 18862491, 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545934, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 21:16:51 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5758779, lltReturnTime = 5790469, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel: Hardware event buffer overflowed! 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4212372, lltReturnTime = 11920549, prevPts = 22024734, 
Jan  3 21:16:53 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7708177, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 21:16:54 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 21:16:56 (none) kernel: Hardware event buffer overflowed! 
Jan  3 21:17:14 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state STEADY_STATE to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  3 21:17:22 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Jan  3 21:17:38 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssappAV: ### ERROR: StreamApgFilter: Passed an invalid number of filter records: 10 
Jan  3 21:17:53 (none) kernel: Hardware input buffer overflowed on audio stream 
Jan  3 21:17:54 (none) kernel: Hardware event buffer overflowed! 
Jan  3 21:17:55 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 21:17:55 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  3 21:17:55 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 21:17:55 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2050371, lltReturnTime = 6596149, prevPts = 18862335, 
Jan  3 21:17:55 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545778, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 21:17:55 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  3 21:17:55 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 21:17:55 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  3 21:17:58 (none) kernel: Hardware event buffer overflowed! 
Jan  3 21:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 22:59:58 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  3 22:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  3 23:10:59 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  3 23:10:59 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  3 23:10:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting video wrap base (2) 
Jan  3 23:11:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 23:11:00 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 14318717, lltReturnTime = 13699514, prevPts = 85280139, 
Jan  3 23:11:00 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 13697354, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  3 23:11:00 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=85899342 
Jan  3 23:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  3 23:59:59 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7067362, lltReturnTime = 11613293, prevPts = 18862488, 
Jan  3 23:59:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545931, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 00:00:00 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 00:37:07 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  4 00:37:07 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  4 00:37:07 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 00:37:07 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6327742, lltReturnTime = 6359432, prevPts = 558377413, 
Jan  4 00:37:07 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 00:37:07 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=558345723 
Jan  4 01:24:09 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  4 01:24:09 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  4 01:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 02:29:58 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  4 04:59:58 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  4 04:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: Illegal read at 00000000 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to myworld(259) 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: $0 : 00000000 b001fc01 00000000 5efbfea8 00000000 00000000 00000000 e76f0480 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: $8 : 00000001 77359400 5ef4fb28 00000057 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000000 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: $16: 00000000 5efff390 00000001 5efcfe20 5efe9990 7f67f1e0 7f67f390 7f67f418 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: $24: 00000000 00c49964                   1009aaa0 7f67f198 02a3b9b4 00bed1b8 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: Hi : 00000000 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: Lo : 00000000 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: epc  : 02076f90    Tainted: P  
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: Status: a001fc13 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: Cause : 00000008 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:        8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022d74 80024db8  02076f90 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:        02076f90 00bed1b8 00bed128 00becf98 00bf5af0 00bf6810 00bf1d1c 00af6f88 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:        00f75ea0 00b099bc 00489384 00b09b98 02a2871c 0048de74 00ea44c8 02a6b114 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:        00441bc0 00f3b718 02a6b114 02a302d8 02a6f7ac 02a2871c 02a28630 02a29ddc 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:        02a28a48 02a2afd8 02a3c7e4 02a3c6cc 02a3c57c 02a3bad8 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <259> strayed! 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: pc 0x2076f90 status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000008 bva 0x81dbfde8 hi 00000000 lo 00000000 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: R00 0x00000000  R01 0xb001fc01  R02 0x00000000  R03 0x5efbfea8   
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: R04 0x00000000  R05 0x00000000  R06 0x00000000  R07 0xe76f0480   
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: R08 0x00000001  R09 0x77359400  R10 0x5ef4fb28  R11 0x00000057   
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: R12 0x00000000  R13 0x00000001  R14 0x00000000  R15 0x00000000   
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: R16 0x00000000  R17 0x5efff390  R18 0x00000001  R19 0x5efcfe20   
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: R20 0x5efe9990  R21 0x7f67f1e0  R22 0x7f67f390  R23 0x7f67f418   
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: R24 0x00000000  R25 0x00c49964  R26 0x5ee7842c  R27 0x00000000   
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: R28 0x1009aaa0  R29 0x7f67f198  R30 0x02a3b9b4  R31 0x00bed1b8   
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:  
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   tcd 1 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   hpk Series2 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   build b-firefly-takehome @260938 2007.03.15-1502 release-mips [] 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   pack 6.3d-01-2 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   0x02076f90 0x00bed1b8 0x00bed128 0x00becf98 0x00bf5af0 0x00bf6810 0x00bf1d1c  
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   0x00af6f88 0x00f75ea0 0x00b099bc 0x00489384 0x00b09b98 0x02a2871c 0x0048de74  
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   0x00ea44c8 0x02a6b114 0x00441bc0 0x00f3b718 0x02a6b114 0x02a302d8 0x02a6f7ac  
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a29ddc 0x02a28a48 0x02a2afd8 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc  
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:   0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8  
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel:  
Jan  4 05:06:05 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <259>: unexpected signal 11 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  memory: 08000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 32768 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(0): 32768 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80583000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81183000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81383000 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80583000. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Memory: 91240k/131072k available (1222k kernel code, 39832k reserved, 81k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: hda: ST3500630A, ATA DISK drive 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: hda: 976773168 sectors (500108 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     platform 'phoenix' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     implementation 'Series2' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:     implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6160, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=4).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 9156 (counted=9148).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 718 (counted=710).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 856 (counted=844).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6154, i_blocks wrong 74 (counted=66).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 4046 (counted=4036).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 5068 (counted=5066).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel:  
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 1220/32768 files (16.4% non-contiguous), 37718/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 1220/32768 files, 37718/131072 blocks 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading oslink.o 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading cobra.o 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x12 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan  2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 2 ******** 
Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Using dual-tuner HD client priorities 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Changed Broadcom output format to 4800 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Broadcom DVI colorspace set to RGB 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Loading si9190.o 
Jan  2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Bound Hdmi Semaphore to name 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Remote control is  TIVO 
Jan  2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: MFS partition on  /dev/hda10 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix dssapp 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix ATSC tuner daemon (AtscTunerD) ... 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading Phoenix atscapp 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: /tvbin/atscapp: ATSC (Hpk-Enabled OsServices-Enabled) Interface Version 0.7, compiled on Jun 15 2006 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> Found a total of 2 inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: <InitInputs> got 2 ATSC inputs. 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: 2004 probe 
Jan  2 00:00:23 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan  2 00:00:24 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Jan  4 05:07:36 (none) kernel: Time set to: Fri Jan  4 05:07:36 2008 
Jan  4 05:07:36 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #1 already opened, fileId = 7 
Jan  4 05:07:37 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 05:07:37 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  4 05:07:37 (none) kernel: <InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #0 already opened, fileId = 8 
Jan  4 05:07:37 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 05:07:37 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  4 05:07:38 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Jan  4 05:07:38 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Jan  4 05:07:38 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Jan  4 05:07:39 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Jan  4 05:07:39 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Jan  4 05:07:39 (none) kernel:   Terminal temp: 71 
Jan  4 05:07:39 (none) kernel:   Critical temp: 62 
Jan  4 05:07:39 (none) kernel:   Logging temp: 60 
Jan  4 05:07:39 (none) kernel:   Target temp: 50 
Jan  4 05:07:39 (none) kernel:   Lowest fan speed: 7 
Jan  4 05:07:39 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Jan  4 05:07:39 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Jan  4 05:07:46 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Jan  4 05:07:46 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Jan  4 05:07:48 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Jan  4 05:07:48 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Jan  4 05:07:49 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Jan  4 05:07:50 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Jan  4 05:07:50 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Jan  4 05:07:50 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Jan  4 05:07:50 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Jan  4 05:07:50 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Jan  4 05:07:56 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Jan  4 05:08:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Jan  4 05:08:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-2, assigned address 2 
Jan  4 05:08:01 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Jan  4 05:08:01 (none) kernel: insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory 
Jan  4 05:08:07 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Jan  4 05:08:07 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Jan  4 05:08:08 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Jan  4 05:08:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  4 05:08:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Jan  4 05:08:08 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Jan  4 05:08:08 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Jan  4 05:08:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Jan  4 05:08:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jan  4 05:08:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Jan  4 05:08:12 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Jan  4 05:08:13 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-2, Linksys usb200m v2 AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet 
Jan  4 05:08:14 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 73, tx 73) mtu 1500 ASIX framing 
Jan  4 05:08:19 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Jan  4 05:09:23 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Jan  4 05:09:25 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Jan  4 05:09:34 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 05:09:34 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES 
Jan  4 05:09:35 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  4 05:09:37 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized!  Logging to stdout: 
Jan  4 05:09:37 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Jan  4 05:09:37 TmkServer[298]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Jan  4 05:09:40 (none) kernel: Found binding for the hdmi semaphore 
Jan  4 05:09:40 (none) kernel: PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349 
Jan  4 05:09:46 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to ACQUIRE_MARKER 
Jan  4 05:09:46 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Jan  4 05:09:46 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Jan  4 05:09:50 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully! 
Jan  4 05:09:50 (none) kernel:  
Jan  4 05:09:50 (none) kernel: Starting netserver at port 12865 
Jan  4 05:09:50 (none) kernel: touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system 
Jan  4 05:09:51 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to BOOT 
Jan  4 05:10:06 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT 
Jan  4 05:10:07 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  4 05:10:22 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Jan  4 05:10:35 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jan  4 05:11:11 (none) last message repeated 5 times
Jan  4 05:11:22 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Jan  4 05:12:09 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 05:12:09 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 05:12:10 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 05:12:10 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3531027, lltReturnTime = 8076850, prevPts = 18862380, 
Jan  4 05:12:10 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545823, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 05:12:10 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 05:12:44 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 05:12:44 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 05:59:54 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 05:59:54 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3037174, lltReturnTime = 3055756, prevPts = 14335139, 
Jan  4 05:59:54 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 18582, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 05:59:54 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 05:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 05:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 05:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 05:59:59 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3654683, lltReturnTime = 3673266, prevPts = 14335140, 
Jan  4 05:59:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 18583, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 05:59:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 06:00:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 06:00:00 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 8962189, lltReturnTime = 10152632, prevPts = 15507000, 
Jan  4 06:00:00 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 1190443, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 06:00:00 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 06:13:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 06:13:00 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2971901, lltReturnTime = 3003591, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  4 06:13:00 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 06:13:00 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 06:13:16 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 06:13:16 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 10238936, lltReturnTime = 10270627, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  4 06:13:16 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 06:13:16 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 06:13:25 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 06:13:25 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3411379, lltReturnTime = 11116441, prevPts = 22021619, 
Jan  4 06:13:25 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7705062, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 06:13:25 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 06:49:46 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 06:49:46 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5591247, lltReturnTime = 10137133, prevPts = 18862443, 
Jan  4 06:49:46 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545886, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 06:49:46 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 06:50:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 06:50:01 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5533525, lltReturnTime = 5565215, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  4 06:50:01 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 06:50:01 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 06:50:10 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 06:50:10 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7848348, lltReturnTime = 9038757, prevPts = 15506966, 
Jan  4 06:50:10 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 1190409, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 06:50:10 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 06:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 07:30:00 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  4 07:30:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 08:29:48 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  4 10:29:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 10:29:59 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2388795, lltReturnTime = 10075787, prevPts = 22003549, 
Jan  4 10:29:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7686992, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 10:29:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:14:21 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:14:21 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:14:22 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:14:22 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 1831291, lltReturnTime = 1849873, prevPts = 14335139, 
Jan  4 14:14:22 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 18582, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:14:22 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:14:29 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:14:29 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:14:30 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:14:30 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2165475, lltReturnTime = 3355711, prevPts = 15506793, 
Jan  4 14:14:30 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 1190236, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:14:30 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:14:34 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:15:29 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Jan  4 14:16:03 (none) last message repeated 21 times
Jan  4 14:16:04 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:16:04 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 9733035, lltReturnTime = 14279047, prevPts = 18862569, 
Jan  4 14:16:04 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4546012, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  4 14:16:04 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=14316557 new=28633114 
Jan  4 14:16:06 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:16:27 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Jan  4 14:16:27 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:16:27 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 8288002, lltReturnTime = 8319693, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  4 14:16:27 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:16:27 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:16:30 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:16:30 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:16:30 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:16:30 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2805972, lltReturnTime = 7351773, prevPts = 18862358, 
Jan  4 14:16:30 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545801, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:16:31 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:17:06 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:17:06 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:17:06 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:17:06 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3903066, lltReturnTime = 11610019, prevPts = 22023510, 
Jan  4 14:17:06 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7706953, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:17:06 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:17:08 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:17:15 (none) last message repeated 5 times
Jan  4 14:17:15 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:17:15 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 12851083, lltReturnTime = 12882775, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  4 14:17:15 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:17:15 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:17:15 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:17:36 (none) last message repeated 5 times
Jan  4 14:17:36 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:17:36 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2163400, lltReturnTime = 9849499, prevPts = 22002656, 
Jan  4 14:17:36 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7686099, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:17:36 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:17:40 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:17:57 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Jan  4 14:17:57 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:17:57 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4734258, lltReturnTime = 4765948, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  4 14:17:57 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:17:57 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:18:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:18:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:18:02 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:18:02 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 14187268, lltReturnTime = 14218960, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  4 14:18:02 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:18:03 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=14316557 new=28633114 
Jan  4 14:18:16 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:18:44 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Jan  4 14:18:44 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:18:44 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 13221154, lltReturnTime = 13239739, prevPts = 14335142, 
Jan  4 14:18:44 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 18585, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:18:44 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:18:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:19:47 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  4 14:19:47 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:19:47 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:19:47 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 13785435, lltReturnTime = 13817127, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  4 14:19:47 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:19:47 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:20:05 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:20:05 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:20:06 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:20:06 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3899022, lltReturnTime = 3930712, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  4 14:20:06 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:20:06 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:20:09 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:20:30 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Jan  4 14:20:30 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:20:30 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5546616, lltReturnTime = 13260015, prevPts = 22029956, 
Jan  4 14:20:30 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7713399, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:20:30 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:21:48 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:21:48 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:21:48 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 14:21:48 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2214250, lltReturnTime = 9900529, prevPts = 22002836, 
Jan  4 14:21:48 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7686279, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 14:21:48 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 14:21:55 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:33:26 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Jan  4 14:33:26 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 14:54:25 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  4 18:17:34 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:17:34 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:17:34 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 18:17:34 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 8552382, lltReturnTime = 8584073, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  4 18:17:34 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 18:17:34 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 18:17:35 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:17:42 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  4 18:17:42 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 18:17:42 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3975750, lltReturnTime = 8521586, prevPts = 18862393, 
Jan  4 18:17:42 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545836, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 18:17:42 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 18:17:44 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:17:44 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:17:45 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 18:17:45 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 14074590, lltReturnTime = 14106282, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  4 18:17:45 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 18:17:47 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=14316557 new=28633114 
Jan  4 18:17:48 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:17:56 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  4 18:17:57 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 18:17:57 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5316878, lltReturnTime = 13029348, prevPts = 22029027, 
Jan  4 18:17:57 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7712470, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 18:17:57 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 18:17:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:18:06 (none) last message repeated 5 times
Jan  4 18:18:07 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 18:18:07 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 9376412, lltReturnTime = 13922413, prevPts = 18862558, 
Jan  4 18:18:07 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4546001, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 18:18:07 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 18:19:09 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:19:10 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  4 18:19:11 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 18:19:11 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2001768, lltReturnTime = 9229930, prevPts = 21544719, 
Jan  4 18:19:11 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7228162, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 18:19:11 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 18:19:12 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:19:12 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:19:12 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 18:19:12 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5458794, lltReturnTime = 10004676, prevPts = 18862439, 
Jan  4 18:19:12 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545882, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 18:19:12 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 18:19:13 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 18:19:14 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  4 18:29:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 18:29:59 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3053802, lltReturnTime = 7599610, prevPts = 18862365, 
Jan  4 18:29:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545808, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 18:29:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 19:00:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 19:00:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 20:12:29 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  4 20:30:13 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 20:30:13 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  4 20:30:14 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  4 20:30:14 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5309694, lltReturnTime = 5341384, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  4 20:30:14 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  4 20:30:14 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  4 20:59:43 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  4 23:26:48 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  4 23:26:48 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  4 23:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:23:43 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  5 00:23:56 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  5 00:23:57 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 00:23:57 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3957855, lltReturnTime = 3989545, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  5 00:23:57 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 00:23:57 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 00:26:12 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:12 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:13 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 00:26:13 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 8401341, lltReturnTime = 8433032, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  5 00:26:13 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 00:26:13 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 00:26:13 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:13 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:13 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 00:26:14 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 13860756, lltReturnTime = 13892448, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  5 00:26:14 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 00:26:14 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 00:26:16 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:16 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:16 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 00:26:16 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4691934, lltReturnTime = 4723624, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  5 00:26:16 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 00:26:16 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 00:26:17 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:17 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:18 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 00:26:18 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7643166, lltReturnTime = 12189114, prevPts = 18862505, 
Jan  5 00:26:18 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545948, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 00:26:18 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 00:26:20 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:23 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  5 00:26:23 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 00:26:23 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3531820, lltReturnTime = 3563510, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  5 00:26:23 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 00:26:23 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 00:26:25 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:27 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  5 00:26:27 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 00:26:27 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4753354, lltReturnTime = 12463589, prevPts = 22026792, 
Jan  5 00:26:27 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7710235, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 00:26:27 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 00:26:30 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:35 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Jan  5 00:26:35 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 00:26:35 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7447881, lltReturnTime = 7479572, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  5 00:26:35 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 00:26:35 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 00:26:39 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:26:48 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  5 00:27:02 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  5 00:27:02 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  5 00:27:02 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 00:27:02 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3584244, lltReturnTime = 11289897, prevPts = 494468591, 
Jan  5 00:27:02 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7705653, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 00:27:02 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=486762938 
Jan  5 00:40:02 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  5 00:49:02 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  5 00:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 00:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 01:14:58 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  5 01:14:58 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  5 01:14:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 01:14:58 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7889503, lltReturnTime = 12435459, prevPts = 749006920, 
Jan  5 01:14:58 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545956, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  5 01:14:58 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=744460964 
Jan  5 02:02:18 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  5 02:38:37 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 02:39:16 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  5 02:40:57 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Jan  5 02:41:38 (none) last message repeated 19 times
Jan  5 02:43:06 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 02:43:06 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 8556079, lltReturnTime = 8587770, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  5 02:43:06 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 02:43:06 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 02:43:11 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 02:43:11 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6233290, lltReturnTime = 13949343, prevPts = 22032610, 
Jan  5 02:43:11 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7716053, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 02:43:11 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 03:28:55 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  5 03:29:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 04:00:00 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  5 04:00:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 04:00:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 04:00:01 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6626095, lltReturnTime = 13805767, prevPts = 21496229, 
Jan  5 04:00:01 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7179672, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 04:00:01 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 04:07:23 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 04:55:08 (none) last message repeated 10 times
Jan  5 04:55:22 (none) last message repeated 11 times
Jan  5 04:57:12 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 04:57:12 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4924220, lltReturnTime = 12635140, prevPts = 22027477, 
Jan  5 04:57:12 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7710920, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 04:57:12 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 04:57:30 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 04:57:30 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6489630, lltReturnTime = 6521321, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  5 04:57:30 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 04:57:30 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 04:57:42 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 04:57:42 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 13798946, lltReturnTime = 13830638, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  5 04:57:42 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 04:57:42 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 04:59:35 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 04:59:35 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4052963, lltReturnTime = 11760435, prevPts = 22024029, 
Jan  5 04:59:35 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7707472, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  5 04:59:35 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:00:53 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:00:53 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4778069, lltReturnTime = 9323930, prevPts = 18862418, 
Jan  5 05:00:53 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545861, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:00:53 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:01:21 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:01:21 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 13052311, lltReturnTime = 13078760, prevPts = 14343006, 
Jan  5 05:01:21 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 26449, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  5 05:01:21 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:03:46 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:03:46 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7668426, lltReturnTime = 7700117, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  5 05:03:46 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:03:46 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:03:49 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:03:49 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4429329, lltReturnTime = 8975179, prevPts = 18862407, 
Jan  5 05:03:49 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545850, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:03:49 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:04:21 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:04:21 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 1997606, lltReturnTime = 6543382, prevPts = 18862333, 
Jan  5 05:04:21 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545776, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:04:21 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:04:31 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:04:31 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3320183, lltReturnTime = 7865999, prevPts = 18862373, 
Jan  5 05:04:31 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545816, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:04:31 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:04:42 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:04:42 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6918166, lltReturnTime = 11464092, prevPts = 18862483, 
Jan  5 05:04:42 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545926, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:04:42 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:05:39 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:05:39 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7598156, lltReturnTime = 7624604, prevPts = 14343005, 
Jan  5 05:05:39 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 26448, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:05:39 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:07:54 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 05:08:18 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  5 05:08:18 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:08:18 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5280799, lltReturnTime = 5312489, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  5 05:08:18 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:08:18 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:08:23 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 05:09:00 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  5 05:13:10 (none) last message repeated 18 times
Jan  5 05:13:10 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 05:13:10 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:13:10 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5283080, lltReturnTime = 12995394, prevPts = 22028871, 
Jan  5 05:13:10 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7712314, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  5 05:13:10 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:13:13 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 05:14:17 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  5 05:15:37 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Jan  5 05:15:37 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 05:15:37 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:15:37 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 13884423, lltReturnTime = 13916115, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  5 05:15:37 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1 
Jan  5 05:15:37 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:16:55 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 05:17:14 (none) last message repeated 13 times
Jan  5 05:17:14 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:17:14 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5116080, lltReturnTime = 5147770, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  5 05:17:14 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:17:14 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:17:15 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 05:17:23 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Jan  5 05:17:23 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:17:23 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2606644, lltReturnTime = 7152439, prevPts = 18862352, 
Jan  5 05:17:23 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545795, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:17:23 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:17:28 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 05:17:59 (none) last message repeated 8 times
Jan  5 05:18:01 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan  5 05:18:02 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 05:18:02 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3033670, lltReturnTime = 10213232, prevPts = 21496119, 
Jan  5 05:18:02 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7179562, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 05:18:02 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 05:18:06 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 06:00:01 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Jan  5 06:00:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 07:00:15 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  5 07:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvStreamGetData> Signal quality problem: 1 more error-flagged start codes seen; total now: 1. 
Jan  5 08:19:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 08:19:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 08:19:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 08:19:58 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4948788, lltReturnTime = 9494654, prevPts = 18862423, 
Jan  5 08:19:58 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545866, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 08:19:58 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 09:45:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 09:45:01 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2552373, lltReturnTime = 2578820, prevPts = 14343004, 
Jan  5 09:45:01 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 26447, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 09:45:01 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 09:50:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 10:44:58 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  5 12:35:01 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  5 12:35:01 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 14:59:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 14:59:59 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 6489377, lltReturnTime = 7679745, prevPts = 15506925, 
Jan  5 14:59:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 1190368, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 14:59:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 16:35:16 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  5 16:44:37 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=572662280 new=586978837 
Jan  5 16:44:37 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting video wrap base (2) 
Jan  5 19:36:18 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  5 19:36:18 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  5 19:36:18 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 19:36:18 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3162327, lltReturnTime = 10866309, prevPts = 1525259024, 
Jan  5 19:36:18 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7703982, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 19:36:18 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=1517555042 
Jan  5 20:16:35 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 20:16:35 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4649196, lltReturnTime = 9195053, prevPts = 18862414, 
Jan  5 20:16:35 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545857, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 20:16:35 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 21:18:34 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 21:18:34 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 3084838, lltReturnTime = 10788540, prevPts = 22020259, 
Jan  5 21:18:34 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7703702, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 21:18:34 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  5 21:27:17 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  5 21:29:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 23:15:00 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  5 23:15:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  5 23:15:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  5 23:15:00 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 1991637, lltReturnTime = 9677044, prevPts = 22001964, 
Jan  5 23:15:00 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7685407, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  5 23:15:00 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  6 00:14:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  6 02:00:00 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan  6 02:00:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  6 02:46:00 (none) kernel: HDCP link failure due to i2c error 
Jan  6 02:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  6 02:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  6 02:59:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  6 02:59:58 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2881580, lltReturnTime = 7427383, prevPts = 18862360, 
Jan  6 02:59:58 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545803, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  6 02:59:58 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  6 03:44:42 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet!  Attempting to re-sync. 
Jan  6 03:44:42 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header. 
Jan  6 03:44:42 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  6 03:44:42 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 13998526, lltReturnTime = 14030218, prevPts = 14348249, 
Jan  6 03:44:42 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31692, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  6 03:44:42 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  6 03:44:42 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5591687, lltReturnTime = 14097824, prevPts = 22822694, 
Jan  6 03:44:42 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 8506137, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 4 
Jan  6 03:44:48 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  6 03:44:48 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5813578, lltReturnTime = 10359471, prevPts = 18862450, 
Jan  6 03:44:48 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545893, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  6 03:44:48 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  6 03:44:52 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  6 03:44:52 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 5020443, lltReturnTime = 12731790, prevPts = 22027904, 
Jan  6 03:44:52 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7711347, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  6 03:44:52 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  6 03:44:55 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  6 03:44:55 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 4815258, lltReturnTime = 12525760, prevPts = 22027059, 
Jan  6 03:44:55 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 7710502, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  6 03:44:55 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  6 03:45:07 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  6 03:45:07 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 7840531, lltReturnTime = 7872222, prevPts = 14348248, 
Jan  6 03:45:07 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31691, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  6 03:45:07 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  6 03:45:09 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting. 
Jan  6 03:45:09 (none) kernel:   PTS difference = 2069677, lltReturnTime = 2101367, prevPts = 14348247, 
Jan  6 03:45:09 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 31690, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0 
Jan  6 03:45:09 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557 
Jan  6 04:00:00 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS 
Jan  6 04:59:58 (none) last message repeated 2 times

[/CODE]


----------



## HellFish

Emad said:


> thanks guys, got them, but where do I post these they are larger than the 100kb limit? last 6 days of the log when a reboot happened
> 
> ... entire log


Can you edit out your kernel log, and make it a zip file, like you did with the tverr? Or at least put it in code brackets [code!][/code] so we don't have to scroll down for 5 minutes?


----------



## Emad

okay, thanks for the post tip, does this log give you any clue about what is wrong?


----------



## Emad

Okay, I cut up the kernal logs, please help. The last few days are posted in my last post above.



thanks
E


----------



## Emad

bueller bueller bueller, does any one have a suggestion on why I keep rebooting?


----------



## ttodd1

You know you might get a better reponse if you started a new thread instead or putting this in one with over 10,000 posts in it.


----------



## rbautch

Emad said:


> bueller bueller bueller, does any one have a suggestion on why I keep rebooting?


Lots of others have the same problem. It's something in the satellite stream. I suspect (and hope) it will correct itself eventually.


----------



## rickyble

I have looked thru almost all of the post but maybe I missed something. I have used zipper for a dsr7000 and no problems. I did just the same for a 10-250 version 6.3e and when the zipper starts to put the image on it gets to 20% and fails everytime. I have tried different hard drives to make sure it wasnt the hard. I can use instant cake itself and it all works fine. With the instantcake and PTVN though I have no networking. I had the same problem with the 7000 until I found your zipper. Works great. I was hoping I could use it to get the 10-250 working. Any suggestions? I have the trendnet for my usb. The 7000 works with my wireless. If I could get the image on the 10-250 with your zipper I think I could get the network to work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Markman07

rbautch said:


> Lots of others have the same problem. It's something in the satellite stream. I suspect (and hope) it will correct itself eventually.


Out of the blue my hr10-250 using 6.3e started rebooting. It was happening more and more throughout the next week. (2-4 times a day). I pulled the drive and using spinrite tested the drive throughly ( took over a day). nothing was found and the drive was given a green light. The reboots still were occuring.

Finally thinking it was the end...I looked here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=371093 and forced the green screen of death. I think I did kick start code 58. The repair screen (GSD) lasted maybe 30 minutes.

Ever since (over three weeks now) it hasnt reboot by itself again. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## rickyble

MARKMAN07 had you used zipper to put your 6.3e image on your 10-250?


----------



## Markman07

Yes and No. This was Zippered a while back (over a year ago I am sure) using a 3.x image. Whenever 6.3e came out I used the Slicer utility to get there. It worked fine until the reboots started like a month ago. Then in my case the MFS repair step has worked for me. In my search through the threads here and elsewhere trying to understand the kickstart codes I am came across posts wher some people forcing the GSD made it worse while in my case it did indeed work ..this might work for you..it might also make things worse...use any kickstart code at your own risk!


----------



## rickyble

Do you have yours networked?


----------



## rickyble

Finally got it working. Had to use the instant cake then boot to the zipper and do the special and answer no to restore image. I let the zipper do everything else and wham-o it started working like a charm. Thanks to all the user who have contributed to these forums and files. This is some great stuff.:up:


----------



## CyberGawd

I have a standard Tivo, 80 gig series two new in the box, can i use the zipper program to make it a usable dvr?

Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers

Define "usable" DVR. 

You should be able to plug in your tivo set up an account and record to your hearts content now.

If you are refering to hacking your tivo You would either do manual hacks or use SApper not zipper to hack your tivo. Personally, I don't see a lot of advantage to hacking Stand Alone (SA) Tivo's. Most of the BIG hacks you get are already available for free to people with an active subscription (MRV, TTG, HMO, remote scheduling, etc.). You only get a benifit if you have serveral Tivo's some of which are DirectV w/ tivo's (Dtivo's need to be hacked to enable the above functionality). This is because in order for your SA Tivo to "SEE" the Dtivo's it needs to be hacked.

If you are referring to what can you do without activating an account, Not Much that would be talked about here. Here that is considered Theft of Service.


----------



## sparks

Guy I have a little problem.
I did all this all this back in 05 on a samsung 40G DTIVO. Everything was working great on a 300 gig WD drive.
Sunday night I changed channels and the unit froze..Had to power down and back up..Everything looked ok till last night. Lock up on channel change. Took the unit apart and wurrr...tick...wurrr....tick that is all the drive would do.
ok I know BOOO HOOO lol

well getting a new drive is not the problem, but I assume I will need to find a 6.2 image and then go from there.. Can someone tell me what I need to get back up and running...

PS I found my old 40/160 setup(I can't believe I found this in the garage) I had before and put it in the player and it works fine. But for temps, more space and networking I would like to go with a 300-500G single drive.


----------



## JWThiers

Assuming (OK ass-u-me) that you have a bad drive all you need is a new drive nd follow the latest instructions for zipper. 

Basically, get 6.2a, lba48 ($5 one not the free one), the latest enhancement script, superpatch for 6.2a, set_mrv_name, and a blank cd. Put the files in the correct folders, and double click the file called zipper_isomaker.bat. Then using your favorite burning software make a cd from the resulting iso file. With your new drive in your pc, run the zipper program from the CD. install the new drive in your dtivo, start your dtivo and run the tweak script as directed. Detailed instructions are on the zipper site.


----------



## sparks

JWThiers thank you very much for your help.
I thought that the link on the first post was just a link to the dl.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I've just graduated to a Series 2 (I know, what took you so long) and successfully zippered it. Everything seems good, but the HMO music & pictures doesn't seem to work.

I've installed TiVo Desktop 2.5 which is supposed to work with Vista (the root of practically all that is wrong in the world), entered the PC ip and still can't get connectivity.

Has anybody had success with 6.2a/HMO/Vista? If so, how?

p.s. I don't have an XP machine to use -- all the others are W2K and won't load TiVo Desktop 2.5.


----------



## texster

PortlandPaw said:


> I've installed TiVo Desktop 2.5


Desktop 2.1 is usually found to be the most compatible With Dtivos. 2.2 also may work. Don't know if they are Vista compatible.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5467588#post5467588


----------



## tivoupgrade

This article might be useful (its written for PTVnet, but should also work on zippered units); note there is a link to a TiVo desktop version that should work for you towards the bottom of the page (2.3a).


----------



## JWThiers

Just goes to show that even those that have contributed greatly to the community can also have some problems that us mere mortals also struggle with. It just goes to show that this isn't a piece of cake all the time, even for the pillars of the community.

Good to see ya in this thread Paw.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks Lou and texster -- the advice was right on the money. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Vista didn't reject version 2.3a and the results are terrific!

The only drawback is that the TiVo draws its server name from some funky location -- The first 7 or 8 characters of the user name, same for both music and pictures. But that's minor. I'll see if I can track it down and report back.

Thanks for the help1 :up::up:

p.s. Thanks, JW! (just saw your post) It's nice to be on the asking side once in a while -- keeps you humble!

UPDATE: It seems that TiVo Desktop doesn't survive re-boots gracefully. Sometimes it just won't start and you'll see a notice that says "Transfer Service didn't start" or something to that effect, and you get the "server not found" error on the TiVo screen. After doing a lot of research, it seems that this is a common problem without a good solution short of uninstalling and re-installing Desktop. But what I found is that there is an icon in the tray -- it's a TiVo icon, but almost invisible on Vista's black taskbar. Right click on it an select "Restart Server." That's worked for me...so far.


----------



## rbautch

PortlandPaw said:


> The only drawback is that the TiVo draws its server name from some funky location -- The first 7 or 8 characters of the user name, same for both music and pictures. But that's minor. I'll see if I can track it down and report back.


Great. I'll update the script to change that variable to the name you enter for MRV as tweak.sh runs. Welcome to the S2 world.


----------



## bengalfreak

I'm trying to remember what causes /var to fill up and be wiped? My Familyroom DTivo just rebooted this morning and /VAR is 21&#37; full already. I'd like to keep it from being wiped.


----------



## PortlandPaw

rbautch said:


> Great. I'll update the script to change that variable to the name you enter for MRV as tweak.sh runs. Welcome to the S2 world.


rbautch, how would one accomplish that short of running tweak.sh? Or should we wait for the update? BTW, thanks for all you and gunnyman have done to keep S2 running!


----------



## wad06

I've been following this forum for quite some time, and the tips and tricks have been very helpful. This community has been an invaluable asset to me.

I recently upgraded to all HR10-250's for D*Tivo. I want to upgrade the HD and get networking going. I am very comfortable with the instructions posted, but I have one (very big concern). It seems that some people are reporting losing their HDMI output when doing this on the HR10-250. Is this a common problem, and is there a fix?

I would greatly appreciate any input on this. Thank you very much.

Wad


----------



## BigBearf

> I recently upgraded to all HR10-250's for D*Tivo. I want to upgrade the HD and get networking going. I am very comfortable with the instructions posted, but I have one (very big concern). It seems that some people are reporting losing their HDMI output when doing this on the HR10-250. Is this a common problem, and is there a fix?


I have zippered 12-15 HR10s with no problem with the HDMI output as long as the HDMI was OK before the zippering.

Some of the original HR10s had issues with the HDMI output but there is a company that will fix a bad HDMI board for about $100.

Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## gor88

Hello, everyone. This is my first posting in the tivocommunity forums.

I am in the process of using the zipper to increase the capacity using a new HD and apply the standard hacks first for my Hughes HDVR2. 

Once done, I will then backup the current installation on my Philips DSR7000 to a different HD, low level format the original HD and use a second zipper cd that has the DSR7000 6.2a InstantCake image. The Philips is one of the DirecTV "clearance" refurbs they liquidated for only $15 shipping and I had to get it. It serves as the "backup" TiVo by recording the third show in a three way time conflict and pumping XM into the bedroom overnight, so it is extremely light duty.

Here is my question. I am using a computer from 1999 with a Pentium 3 800 Mhz CPU to perform the Zipper install. The BIOS in this computer does not support LBA48, just Normal, Large and LBA modes. The BIOS only saw 8GB on my new Western Digital WD1600AAJB 160GB EIDE drive. 

I have already successfully run the script, with the Zipper script indicating a new capacity of 175 hours, 174 free. I found this odd, because in the old days, the capacity was roughly 35 hours per every 40GB of capacity. I would have expected 140 hours, 139 free.

Can I safely assume that this means that the installation script was able to prepare the drive using LBA48 in such a manner as to use all of the available drive capacity and not just 8GB? If not, do I need to use my primary computer bought 1 year ago which already has a 300GB hard drive and whose BIOS could easily and properly diagnose its capacity? I just want to make sure I did the right thing.

Thanks to all those who were involved in creating Zipper. It makes this process MUCH easier. Other than this one detail, it has been very easy to follow. I hope to have the TiVo's done either this weekend or early next week.


----------



## rbautch

PortlandPaw said:


> rbautch, how would one accomplish that short of running tweak.sh? Or should we wait for the update? BTW, thanks for all you and gunnyman have done to keep S2 running!


Unless you've customized the hacks installed by tweak.sh, re-running it is a clean and safe way to update your installation. It will delete everything it installed previously, and then use wget to download and install the latest tarball of the hacks package. Otherwise you could just manually change the environmental variable it's using for the server name.


----------



## Da Goon

gor88 said:


> I am using a computer from 1999 with a Pentium 3 800 Mhz CPU


Don't worry. You'll be fine.



> ..the Zipper script indicating a new capacity of 175 hours, 174 free.


That's normal. It seems to be thinking in SA terms, which vary quite a bit due to recording quality settings.



> Can I safely assume that this means that the installation script was able to prepare the drive using LBA48 in such a manner as to use all of the available drive capacity and not just 8GB?


Yep. Like I said, you'll be fine.


----------



## gor88

Da Goon,

I thought I might be OK, but I wasn't sure. I figured that the 175 hour reported capacity was a good sign, but knew the community could confirm this.

I am working with my wife to watch the remaining shows in the Now Playing List (9.5 hrs. right now) tomorrow and Saturday so I can install the drive Sunday and finish configuration of the primary TiVo. 

Thanks so much for confirming. I hope to confirm that both TiVos are successfully upgraded and hacked within the week. :up:


----------



## PortlandPaw

PortlandPaw said:


> rbautch, how would one accomplish that short of running tweak.sh? Or should we wait for the update? BTW, thanks for all you and gunnyman have done to keep S2 running!


Thanks to windracer in the HMO/TiVoToGo forum who supplied this information:


> It's the user "description."
> 
> Go under Start - Control Panel - Users - pick your user and then Change My Name (this is under XP anyway).


Pretty close for Vista, too.

Now the screen says "David's Music on SERVER"
and "David's pictures on SERVER"

Much better than "David R" for both!


----------



## smartwatermelon

Greetings all, long time no post but I have subscribed to this thread by email since my first post.

I've just this weekend Zippered my second Philips DSR704, which I had purchased a year or so ago as a backup unit. The unit is not subscribed or connected to a dish, but with the Zipper on both this unit and my original (and still working great) DSR704--which is connected and subscribed--we're able to MRV programs to the new unit. Based on the hard lessons I learned the first time, I did the second half of the Zipper via serial cable, to activate the backported drivers before connecting the Linksys USB200Mv2. It worked the first time.

Questions:

At first, we were seeing a "Please insert access card" message for the first five minutes of viewing any MRV'd program. A helpful post from another forum suggested that it's looking for a mechanical switch to be depressed in the access card slot. I never did get rid of my original D* receiver, a Sony SAT-A4, so I pulled the card from there and inserted it in the unsubbed DSR704. This eliminated the "Please insert access card" message, but I am wondering if using an old access card will have any repercussions?
When not actually watching a MRV'd program, the unsubbed unit switches back to the "Searching for satellite" screen. Since there isn't a connection and it will therefore never find a signal, is there a way to disable this?
I used the Series2 InstantCake image, and so now the DSR704 thinks it's a DSR7000. Can this be changed? (I now realize I probably could have grabbed the image off the other DSR704, but I didn't think of it at the time and I'm not concerned about $20 for a clean image.)

Thanks again to everyone on this forum!


----------



## JWThiers

smartwatermelon said:


> Questions:
> 
> At first, we were seeing a "Please insert access card" message for the first five minutes of viewing any MRV'd program. A helpful post from another forum suggested that it's looking for a mechanical switch to be depressed in the access card slot. I never did get rid of my original D* receiver, a Sony SAT-A4, so I pulled the card from there and inserted it in the unsubbed DSR704. This eliminated the "Please insert access card" message, but I am wondering if using an old access card will have any repercussions?
> When not actually watching a MRV'd program, the unsubbed unit switches back to the "Searching for satellite" screen. Since there isn't a connection and it will therefore never find a signal, is there a way to disable this?
> I used the Series2 InstantCake image, and so now the DSR704 thinks it's a DSR7000. Can this be changed? (I now realize I probably could have grabbed the image off the other DSR704, but I didn't think of it at the time and I'm not concerned about $20 for a clean image.)
> 
> Thanks again to everyone on this forum!


Your old card won't hurt your system but if you are still concerned you can go to DDB and search for tivoapp patches. one of them disables the access card notice.

A quick search at DDB and I couldn't find a patch for the seraching for satellite message, but just because your unit isn't sub'ed dosen't mean you can't hook up a cable to it to shut it up. 

I got an image from DVRupgrade for my DSR704 and it also says DSR7000, I'm not sure if there is a specific image that identifies itself as a DSR704/708 (that you can get from dvrupgrade I mean).


----------



## gravely101

I want to be able to connect my DTV tivo to my laptop using a usb ethernet adapter and creating a network bridge, but I dont understand how to create a network bridge on my laptop. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## CrashHD

JWThiers said:


> A quick search at DDB and I couldn't find a patch for the seraching for satellite message, but just because your unit isn't sub'ed dosen't mean you can't hook up a cable to it to shut it up.


If you hook up the satellite cable, with an old, unsubbed access card, you will get nag screens several times daily about "Please call numbernumbernumber to activate service.

If you find and use the aforementioned patch to fix the insert access card nag, you could then hook up the satellite, without a card installed. That will take care of the "searching for satellite" screen, without nagging about activating service.


----------



## ttodd1

gravely101 said:


> I want to be able to connect my DTV tivo to my laptop using a usb ethernet adapter and creating a network bridge, but I dont understand how to create a network bridge on my laptop. Can someone help me with this?


This should be its own thread......


----------



## gravely101

Ok well I understand now what to do, and I just installed Zipper to my tivo. But when I boot it up it stalls on the Welcome, Powering Up screen

I have the correct kernel and my jumpers are set correctly also, so is there any way I can fix this? I hacked my original hard drive and im afraid my hard drive has crashed now.


----------



## JWThiers

CrashHD said:


> If you hook up the satellite cable, with an old, unsubbed access card, you will get nag screens several times daily about "Please call numbernumbernumber to activate service.
> 
> If you find and use the aforementioned patch to fix the insert access card nag, you could then hook up the satellite, without a card installed. That will take care of the "searching for satellite" screen, without nagging about activating service.


Thanks for that info, My only unsubbed unit I use only for long term storage and I use MFS_FTP to transfer stuff to it and just MRV from it so I never actually look at that tivo's output. I knew the patch existed but wasn't positive what it surpressed.:up:


----------



## Lord Vader

gravely101 said:


> Ok well I understand now what to do, and I just installed Zipper to my tivo. But when I boot it up it stalls on the Welcome, Powering Up screen
> 
> I have the correct kernel and my jumpers are set correctly also, so is there any way I can fix this? I hacked my original hard drive and im afraid my hard drive has crashed now.


Word of advice: Never use your original, stock drive unless you've made a backup of it or have an original image of the OS. If this isn't the case with you, then you're going to have to get an image of the OS. Instantcake is the most common method used.


----------



## gravely101

Lord Vader said:


> Word of advice: Never use your original, stock drive unless you've made a backup of it or have an original image of the OS. If this isn't the case with you, then you're going to have to get an image of the OS. Instantcake is the most common method used.


Well, I just re-zippered it with the instantcake image so the drive must not be messed up because zipper recognied it and I just plugged it back into my tivo and the powering up screen is still showing.

My tivo is keeps rebooting now for some reason and it comes back to the screen every time.


----------



## rbautch

..and don't post the same question in multiple forums.


----------



## smartwatermelon

CrashHD said:


> If you find and use the aforementioned patch to fix the insert access card nag, you could then hook up the satellite, without a card installed. That will take care of the "searching for satellite" screen, without nagging about activating service.


It's a good thought, but the only satellite drops near the present location of the unsubbed DSR704 are from the HD dish and go to the HR21/700. Besides, the two outputs on the SD dish are already spoken for by the subscribed DSR704.

I've settled for programming my Harmony 880 to automatically send "TiVo" and "List" whenever I switch inputs to watch a MRV'd program. That gets it off the "Searching for satellite" screen, and I don't leave the system set to the unsubbed DSR704's video when we're not watching a MRV'd program.

I might dig up the no-nag patch for the access card anyway, just because.


----------



## CrashHD

That's a neat way to avoid that screen. If I had a programmable remote, I'd do that too. 
I've got a similar setup. I have 2 unsubbed units in my kids bedrooms, upstairs, with no sat lines hooked up. I mrv parentally approved content to their tivos. They have learned how to deal with the satellite signal screen. Before that, they figured out that the no sat signal screen is the only way to get into "Guided Setup" without doing the triple-thumbs down thing. From the no sat signal screen, you can accidentally get into guided setup with a single keypress. If you think guided setup is painfully slow when the cables are hooked up, try it with the cables unhooked.


----------



## gor88

gor88 said:


> Da Goon,
> 
> I thought I might be OK, but I wasn't sure. I figured that the 175 hour reported capacity was a good sign, but knew the community could confirm this.
> 
> I am working with my wife to watch the remaining shows in the Now Playing List (9.5 hrs. right now) tomorrow and Saturday so I can install the drive Sunday and finish configuration of the primary TiVo.
> 
> Thanks so much for confirming. I hope to confirm that both TiVos are successfully upgraded and hacked within the week. :up:


Da Goon,

Thanks for the information. I was able to get the BR TiVo (Philips DSR 7000) upgraded on the evening of the 1/19/2008, and the Living Room TiVo (Hughes HDVR2) upgraded on the 1/21/2008, once my wife and I watched all the remaining Now Playing shows. I love the MRV feature, allowing me to take advantage of the back tuners and moving the shows upfront for later viewing.

The Living Room TiVo system information now reports a capacity of 146 hours, which is in line with what I would have expected for a 160GB drive.

I do have a question though about the BR TiVo, which is a Philips DSR7000. I used the stock drive, since that TiVo sees extremely light-duty use (only 1 Season Pass for a 30 min show once a week). I did not wipe the drive clean before using the Zipper. It did install successfully and the receiver is operating fine. However, the capacity is reported as 31 hours, instead of 35. Is that roughly the expected capacity, given the additional hack software installed on the drive? I just wanted to confirm this.

Also, is there any benefit to changing the DNS setting in the NetConfig of the TiVos from 4.2.2.2 to the Wireless Router I am using?


----------



## newkid

I will be upgrading a SD-DVR40 in a few days with Zipper and was wondering what the difference is between 6.2 and 6.2a. I ran Zipper about 1.5 years ago using 6.2 and it still works great, but I noticed the new Zipper webpage says to use 6.2a. Are their additional benefits? Why is 6.2a preferred?


----------



## Lord Vader

6.2a has the change in Daylight Saving Time that began in early 2007.


----------



## sven_kirk

OK. I finally decided to go with the zipper install. I followed the instructions to create the Zipper iso. Every time, I get "says it created the zipper_universal_CD.iso WITHOUT Tivo image". Yes, it was unzipped. I've tried many different times.


----------



## ttodd1

"Step 1. Copy the Instantcake iso file to your zipper_tools directory, and the Zipper will extract the image from it automatically for you." 

No where in there does it say unzip it.... I'm not sure but I am guessing that it is looking for that .iso file.


----------



## dcstager

This happened for me too. The correct .ISO is there and zipper reports it is extracting it, but then reports the zipper ISO was created WITHOUT the image file.


----------



## rbautch

What is the filename of the instantcake iso you're using? It has to start with "IC" to be recognized.


----------



## dcstager

The iso I'm using is: instantcake-sddvr40-6.2-01-2-351.iso

It does detect the ISO and creates/extracts the 000001 file (or whatever the number name is - I don't have it handy) but always reports the zipper.iso was created WITHOUT the image file.

So I'll try renaming it to IC_62.iso and see what happens.


----------



## Captain 80s

PortlandPaw said:


> Thanks Lou and texster -- the advice was right on the money. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Vista didn't reject version 2.3 and the results are terrific!
> 
> The only drawback is that the TiVo draws its server name from some funky location -- The first 7 or 8 characters of the user name, same for both music and pictures. But that's minor. I'll see if I can track it down and report back.
> 
> Thanks for the help1 :up::up:
> 
> p.s. Thanks, JW! (just saw your post) It's nice to be on the asking side once in a while -- keeps you humble!


I can't seem to get 2.3a to work with my zippered 6.2a dtivos.
2.1 works fine. What am I missing?

Also, have you found a way to change the wordy description of where it's getting the music or photos? Javahmo lists just "Music" & "Photos".

Mike.


----------



## newkid

The Zipper instructions say:

_The fourth component is a series of tools that are available on ************.com, and you'll need to create an account to download them. They are called Superpatch and set_mrv_name (available here). _

But the link only shows Superpatch; where do I find set_mrv_name?

Also the screen capture from the instructions, shows "superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.5" but the link goes to a "superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2" file, is 1.2 ok or do I need 1.5. And if I need 1.5 where can I find it?.

I am using a 6.2a Instantcake iso - the downloaded file name is "instantcake-IC2-sddvr-6.2a-01-2-351" but I understand from a previous post that this should be renamed to "IC2-sddvr-6.2a-01-2-351" for it to be recognized and automatically extracted by Zipper. Is that correct?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Da Goon

newkid said:


> where do I find set_mrv_name?


It's included in the same zip file with superpatch. I believe the latest "official" superpatch is 1.2. Grab it, and get the latest patch from the superpatch support thread, since 1.2 does not include 6.2a support.


----------



## newkid

That worked, thanks. I didn't realize it was part of the zip file.


----------



## rbautch

The superpatch linked to in the instructions supports 6.2a. From the instructions:


> If you are running 6.2a software, replace the superpatch with the updated version here.


----------



## sparks

Well I need some advice and help with this unit.

I go to change channels and it is frozen I power down and up and it goes thru boot and its fine I think...next night it does the same thing but this time no reboot my 300G drive went belly up. Its just wurrr click wurrr click wurrr click...

So I drug out my old set of 2 drives a 40 and a 160G. It booted right up and I was happy again..getting a replacement drive and going to start over again.

BUT NOOOOOO

after about a week I go to change channels and it is frozen...and reboot stops on rebooting.

Is this a power supply problem..2 drives in 2 weeks ??

Junk it or what?

If I buy a replacement will DTV just let me move my card over ?

Not sure what to do.


----------



## slay34

Question that has probably been answered but here goes...

I upgraded the hard drive in my DVR-R10 and ran into a "small" problem. Somehow, I unseated the white wire. There are scorch marks on the casing where the wire seats in the motherboard. I know this is a major issue but was wondering if anyone knew of relatively inexpensive fixes...i.e. new motherboard, etc.

Please help.


----------



## CrashHD

Welcome to the forum.

Check the "broken tivos" forum at deal data base dot com. There were instructions there for fixing this problem on an hdvr2. Their may be similar instructions for an R10.


----------



## rbautch

sparks said:


> Well I need some advice and help with this unit.
> 
> I go to change channels and it is frozen I power down and up and it goes thru boot and its fine I think...next night it does the same thing but this time no reboot my 300G drive went belly up. Its just wurrr click wurrr click wurrr click...
> 
> So I drug out my old set of 2 drives a 40 and a 160G. It booted right up and I was happy again..getting a replacement drive and going to start over again.
> 
> BUT NOOOOOO
> 
> after about a week I go to change channels and it is frozen...and reboot stops on rebooting.
> 
> Is this a power supply problem..2 drives in 2 weeks ??
> 
> Junk it or what?
> 
> If I buy a replacement will DTV just let me move my card over ?
> 
> Not sure what to do.


Sometimes remote commands are slow to process when the tivo is trying to do other things, like download guide data and record a show. After it boots, let it sit for a day or so, and they try again to see if it's still slow to respond to remote commands.


----------



## acmessina

I am using the zipper to install hacks, it all goes fine till I get this message

copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
cd: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz: no such file or directory
hacked kernel not found on zipper cd in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/.
make sure you have the latest lba48 cd with killhdintrd kernels.
aborting
PTVupgrade /cdrom

What the hell am I doing wrong, and what can I do to correct it, PLease let me know.
I have instantcake and PTVnet as well, but cant get networking to work either. Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Do you use the lba48 boot disk recommended in the instructions?


----------



## acmessina

it says to boot with the zipper boot disk, but that file is on there


----------



## Lord Vader

Zippered a new drive on my HDVR2, ran tweak, rebooted, then ran bufferhack41a and rebooted. Now I've lost TWP and bash access. Any idea why this always seems to happen? It gets irritating to have this happen every time I Zipper then tweak something then run bufferhack41a. I've tried to see if there was anything I did wrong, but I can't figure that out.

_Edited to add: I think I've figured this out. Sometimes I think I'm losing my memory--or mind--I forget which one. _


----------



## dazedxxx

Hi Finally getting around to trying this new(for me) zipper program...with a loaded 6.2 slice on a new 500g drive, and seems like im hanging (after 3hrs) on "Backing up your root filesystem to alternate Patition" and HDD light is on. So Am i just trashing the drive? There is no programs on it... I couldnt let it go on for another 8hrs just to find it running when i wake so I Ctrl+C'd it. Any thoughts?

Using it with lba4.01 that i purchased 2 yrs ago ( I know there up to 4.03) .
HD on hde with everything on ISO boot except the slice...

Thanx 
Derrick


----------



## acmessina

I am using the zipper to install hacks, it all goes fine till I get this message

copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
cd: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz: no such file or directory
hacked kernel not found on zipper cd in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/.
make sure you have the latest lba48 cd with killhdintrd kernels.
aborting
PTVupgrade /cdrom

What the hell am I doing wrong, and what can I do to correct it, PLease let me know.
I have instantcake and PTVnet as well, but cant get networking to work either. Thanks


----------



## ttodd1

acmessina said:


> I am using the zipper to install hacks, it all goes fine till I get this message
> 
> copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
> cd: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz: no such file or directory
> hacked kernel not found on zipper cd in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/.
> make sure you have the latest lba48 cd with killhdintrd kernels.
> aborting
> PTVupgrade /cdrom
> 
> What the hell am I doing wrong, and what can I do to correct it, PLease let me know.
> I have instantcake and PTVnet as well, but cant get networking to work either. Thanks


Did you read... Did you do this..



rbautch said:


> Do you use the lba48 boot disk recommended in the instructions?


----------



## dazedxxx

Ok well after some sleep...things went better. I switched HD location from hde to hdc and the proccess of "Backing up your root filesystem to alternate Patition" took only about 5-10 secs.


----------



## goony

I've been away for a long, long time... the Zipper has worked so well I've not had a need to hang around here!

I'd like to move my Zippered V6.2a hard drive to another S2 DTivo box... if I simply move the current HD to the new box and run 51killer.tcl and all will be fine? My memory is somewhat foggy on this issue.

The new box is the same "service number" (151 - Hughes) so there should be no issues in that regard.

I'll move the access card to the new box and call DirecTV to tell them that the old box isn't working anymore, so they _should_ be OK with that.

Thanks!


----------



## Da Goon

goony said:


> I'd like to move my Zippered V6.2a hard drive to another S2 DTivo box...


Go for it, you'll be fine. Just run 51killer. The only problem would be for existing recordings that are scrambled. 51killer nukes the key that's required for them to play. But, if your box has been hacked, there shouldn't be any scrambled recordings on there anyways, should there?


----------



## goony

No scramble issues - all recordings have been made since the box was Zippered.

Thanks!


----------



## acmessina

yes, and I still get the message, I cant seem to do the sh /cdrom/zipper.sh, I have to do a cd cdrom and then I am in the cdrom then I run zipper, it goes and then I get that message, can you provide me with instructions


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, here's a dilemma I'm having and it's got me baffled...

I just Zippered an HDVR2 and got it up and running. I went to telnet to run tweak.sh, but it won't connect. Now, one might think to check a connection, a cable, etc. But here's what I did and why it's got me baffled:

Along with this HDVR2 I've got an HR10-250 and HR20-700 connected to a Netgear XE104 powerline adapter. The HR20-700 passes the connectivity test (or so it says), so the XE104 must not be bad. In fact, I switched the XE104 with another one in a different outlet, and it worked fine. Moreover, an HDVR2 I have in a different room and connected to yet another XE104 is connected and works fine. 

Coincidentally, my HR10-250 also cannot connect. Both are connected to FA120 adapters which go into the XE104 powerline adapter. Again, my HR20-700 is connected to the same XE104 adapter and passes all connectivity tests. To be sure it does connect, I was able to download a movie from DirecTV on Demand.

So, I'm wondering why the heck my HDVR2 and HR10-250 both suddenly can't connect to my Internet. All cables are connected, the FA120 adapters' lights are on and their cables are connected, the XE104 adapter seems to be working fine. It's just that my newly Zippered HDVR2 and an HR10-250 won't connect.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## IminMs

Is there a chance that they both are using the same ip address?
What happens if you disconnect one or the other? Will the other one connect?


----------



## Lord Vader

No. The living room HR10-250 is 192.168.1.97; the bedroom HDVR2 is 192.168.1.95 (and that works); and the living room HDVR2 in question is 192.168.1.96.

I just took the HDVR2 with the IP address of .96 and moved it to the bedroom, took that working HDVR2's cables and adapter, connected it to this troublesome HDVR2 to at least run tweak.sh, and it still won't work. Now why won't the living room HDVR2 work when I use the same connections as the bedroom HDVR2, which _*does *_ work?

There is something very weird going on and I can't figure it out at all. 

BTW, I tried to run tweak.sh via a serial connection, but I'm unable to do even that. I've tried every baud rate setting, only to get no response on some and funny character responses on others.


----------



## Markman07

I just upgraded from 6.3e to 6.3f using the Slicer. It copied over all my hacks (telnet, ftp, tivowebplus, etc) but like always I lose the 30 second skip. Does this mean I have to track down the latest patched tivoapp? 

and another question I have always wanted to ask but feel stupid asking about...I am a Windows guy so if you had to define tivoapp in a Windows world what would it be compared to? The NTLDR file? The kernel?


----------



## Lord Vader

No need to find an entire patched tivoapp. Just apply the patches manually. It's fairly simple.


----------



## acmessina

I am using the zipper and I have my cd rom as the a drive and my tivo drive as the c drive I boot with the zipper cd I created I followed the instructions to the letter. I have to run the zipper from the command cd cdrom, then from the promt I can run the zipper , it all goes fine till I get this message

copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
cd: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz: no such file or directory
hacked kernel not found on zipper cd in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/.
make sure you have the latest lba48 cd with killhdintrd kernels.
aborting
PTVupgrade /cdrom

What the hell am I doing wrong, and what can I do to correct it, PLease let me know. I just bought instantcake and PTVnet as well, but cant get networking to work either. I did get them to install, but there is no networking that I can see. I heard you are the WIZARD, please help me. I would even let you call me if you like. I will give you my number.Thanks


----------



## 100Tbps

Lord Vader said:


> No. The living room HR10-250 is 192.168.1.97; the bedroom HDVR2 is 192.168.1.95 (and that works); and the living room HDVR2 in question is 192.168.1.96.
> 
> I just took the HDVR2 with the IP address of .96 and moved it to the bedroom, took that working HDVR2's cables and adapter, connected it to this troublesome HDVR2 to at least run tweak.sh, and it still won't work. Now why won't the living room HDVR2 work when I use the same connections as the bedroom HDVR2, which _*does *_ work?
> 
> There is something very weird going on and I can't figure it out at all.
> 
> BTW, I tried to run tweak.sh via a serial connection, but I'm unable to do even that. I've tried every baud rate setting, only to get no response on some and funny character responses on others.


Until you mentioned the serial failure, I was going to suggest it could be a default gateway issue. It sounds more like something didn't execute properly during the zipper process.

The light on the USB ethernet adapter is probably nothing more than a layer 2 link light. I don't know how the powerline adapters work, but if you have a small hub or switch, I'd recommend connecting the tivo, pc, and router (unless the router is in the switch like a Linksys) and see if you can connect and bypass the powerline devices. There's a better chance to avoid an auto-negotiation problem using more traditional equipment like this. Worst case, you can connect the pc to the tivo using a crossover cable and configure the pc with the default gateway address.

There's one other very oddball possibility. If you configured the subnet mask 255.255.255.224 and set your default gateway to 192.168.1.65, you could probably configure 192.168.1.95 on the tivo, but it's an invalid address because it's the broadcast address. In this case, .96 and .97 are out of the range and won't be reachable. This entire paragraph is almost completely unlikely, but it could explain why everything took the settings but nothing seems to work. It would not explain the serial failure.

I suggest you XYZ.  Couldn't help it.


----------



## 100Tbps

acmessina said:


> I am using the zipper and I have my cd rom as the a drive and my tivo drive as the c drive I boot with the zipper cd I created I followed the instructions to the letter. I have to run the zipper from the command cd cdrom, then from the promt I can run the zipper , it all goes fine till I get this message
> 
> copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
> cd: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz: no such file or directory
> hacked kernel not found on zipper cd in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/.
> make sure you have the latest lba48 cd with killhdintrd kernels.
> aborting
> PTVupgrade /cdrom
> 
> What the hell am I doing wrong, and what can I do to correct it, PLease let me know. I just bought instantcake and PTVnet as well, but cant get networking to work either. I did get them to install, but there is no networking that I can see. I heard you are the WIZARD, please help me. I would even let you call me if you like. I will give you my number.Thanks


It's been years since I made my CD and zippered, but it sounds like you didn't copy the right kernel to the CD or create the CD properly in some way. You might be following the directions letter for letter executing the commands, but go back and double check the CD is properly constructed.

If you post again, be sure to describe which unit you have and what software is currently on it. More details might help.


----------



## 100Tbps

Markman07 said:


> I just upgraded from 6.3e to 6.3f using the Slicer. It copied over all my hacks (telnet, ftp, tivowebplus, etc) but like always I lose the 30 second skip. Does this mean I have to track down the latest patched tivoapp?
> 
> and another question I have always wanted to ask but feel stupid asking about...I am a Windows guy so if you had to define tivoapp in a Windows world what would it be compared to? The NTLDR file? The kernel?


This will help you:
http://www.dvrpedia.com/Modify_TiVoApp_to_disable_encryption_and_add_other_features

Not sure there's an equivalent analogy to the tivoapp in a Windows environment. Maybe it's like the system directory?

Edit: by the way, if you edit your tivoapp and create a backup copy (you SHOULD do this), THEN go to add bufferhack, there's a step to take many don't think to mention. FTP the virgin tivoapp copy to your pc for storage, and then delete the backed up tivoapp to make enough space for the backup the bufferhack script will make. Each tivoapp is ~20MB, and if you make a virgin backup, then run bufferhack, the bufferhack script will likely fail in the middle because you run out of room when it goes to make a backup. I learned this the hard way twice and having a virgin tivoapp really helped. Whatever you do, don't screw too much with the tivoapp when the tuners are tuned to the real channels. If you mess up and need to restore a virgin copy, the box may reboot before you're done if it's trying to tune to a channel. If this happens, the box won't properly finish booting (ie reboot loop) and you'll have to pull the drive to fix it.


----------



## acmessina

I have 2 philips DSR704, and one 708, I am using a new 6.2a file from instantcake. and I also purchased PTVnet as well, I want to get HMO and networking installed. I was able to use the instantcake to create a new drive, although it says the drive is a DSR7000, and not a 704, but I dont think it matters, it worked in the 704. However, I could not get networking to work, even though it ran and said it was installed, and you know about the zipper. Any more help would be appreciated, sorry I am a newbie, but we all start somewhere. Thanks in advance


----------



## acmessina

I did what you said and re-did everything from scratch, burned another zipper disk image, (this is the 6th time)

copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
cd: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz: no such file or directory
hacked kernel not found on zipper cd in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/.
make sure you have the latest lba48 cd with killhdintrd kernels.
aborting
PTVupgrade /cdrom

What could be wrong?

I have 2 philips DSR704, and one 708, I am using a new 6.2a file from instantcake. and I also purchased PTVnet as well. about to give up.........Help, please, even if you have to e-mail me a zipper image........Pease help someone, anyone!!


----------



## MungoJerrie

acmessina said:


> I did what you said and re-did everything from scratch, burned another zipper disk image, (this is the 6th time)
> 
> copying hacked kernel to tivo drive...
> cd: /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz: no such file or directory
> hacked kernel not found on zipper cd in /s2_kernels/3.1.5/.
> make sure you have the latest lba48 cd with killhdintrd kernels.
> aborting
> PTVupgrade /cdrom
> 
> What could be wrong?


It's not clear you have the correct boot cd. Do you have the "LBA48 Boot CD version with Enhancements (download) Price: $4.99"? That's what you need; it has the killhdinitrd kernels. It is a different product from PTVNet.


----------



## Lord Vader

100Tbps said:


> Until you mentioned the serial failure, I was going to suggest it could be a default gateway issue. It sounds more like something didn't execute properly during the zipper process.
> 
> The light on the USB ethernet adapter is probably nothing more than a layer 2 link light. I don't know how the powerline adapters work, but if you have a small hub or switch, I'd recommend connecting the tivo, pc, and router (unless the router is in the switch like a Linksys) and see if you can connect and bypass the powerline devices. There's a better chance to avoid an auto-negotiation problem using more traditional equipment like this. Worst case, you can connect the pc to the tivo using a crossover cable and configure the pc with the default gateway address.
> 
> There's one other very oddball possibility. If you configured the subnet mask 255.255.255.224 and set your default gateway to 192.168.1.65, you could probably configure 192.168.1.95 on the tivo, but it's an invalid address because it's the broadcast address. In this case, .96 and .97 are out of the range and won't be reachable. This entire paragraph is almost completely unlikely, but it could explain why everything took the settings but nothing seems to work. It would not explain the serial failure.
> 
> I suggest you XYZ.  Couldn't help it.


Well, I don't know what the problem was, but suddenly, for no reason at all, it began working. I did have to reZipper it 4 times. Interestingly, each time I Zippered it, the PC screen responses seemed odd. For the 4th reZipper, I finally got the correct responses of "backported drivers" (or whatever it said) installed.

But this doesn't explain why my HR10-250 can't connect.


----------



## acmessina

Well as it turns out you were right on, I was using the wrong script, what a bonehead. But thank you for setting me straight. I was going crazy. Thanks


----------



## STL

Lawrax said:


> I can't figure out if this has been answered yet.
> 
> I am having problems getting my Tivo to properly connect with a Trendnet TU2-ET100. I am getting the error "Didn't Find Network..."
> 
> Checking usb.map, I don't have an entry for device ax8817x. However, I do have an entry for device usbnet. One of the devices listed should be my adapter.
> 
> device usbnet
> . . .
> product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
> . . .
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I think I'm having a same issue you had -- and I'm using the same USB device too. Did you ever get yours fixed? If so, what did you do?


----------



## bnm81002

my 2 DTivo units that are zippered with 1 of my units having a problem with the weekly reboots, it reboots every Wednesday as it is supposed to but it has not for the past 2 Sundays(2-10 and 2-17) my other unit rebooted on both Wed and Sun, where can I go to find out what is wrong? is this a fixable problem? do I have to run the enhancement script again(tweak.sh)? thanks


----------



## ttodd1

Is cron running on the 1 that is not doing its reboots?


----------



## bnm81002

ttodd1 said:


> Is cron running on the 1 that is not doing its reboots?


yes cron works on both units, it does reboot but only on WED as scheduled but not SUN(2-10, 2-17), it did before the previous Sundays


----------



## rbautch

Depending on what options you chose when running tweak.sh, reboots will not occur if something is recording.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Depending on what options you chose when running tweak.sh, reboots will not occur if something is recording.


Russ,
didn't you set up the time for the reboots to be 3:25AM? so there is nothing recording at the time, how can I check to make sure the reboot time is 3:25AM? where do I go into to check for that, please? thanks


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> Russ,
> didn't you set up the time for the reboots to be 3:25AM? so there is nothing recording at the time, how can I check to make sure the reboot time is 3:25AM? where do I go into to check for that, please? thanks


Enter the command "root"


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Enter the command "root"


I checked both units using the "root" command and the information is exactly the same for both units, it is very strange, fakecall works on the unit that didn't reboot on Sunday, is there anything I can try to see if it solves the problem? thanks


----------



## willardcpa

You say that there is nothing recording at 3:25am, but keep in mind that the settings are from GMT, so it's 3:25am rbautch's time, which may be different in your time zone. So you just might have something being recorded when it wants to reboot.

I too had some strange "anomoly" going on with one of my boxes too where it had not rebooted for about nine days. It perplexed me. The only thing that I could figure out was that I had had a power outage that lasted over a day that overlapped when that box should have rebooted, it's my bedroom unit so I have it set to reboot in the middle of the afternoon instead of the middle of the night. The other boxes were rebooting OK. I did a telnet manual reboot and since then it has been working OK. Just a WAG on my part, but maybe cron didn't get started when the box recovered from the power outage. Of course that probably doesn't apply in your case since the Wednesday reboot is happening OK.


----------



## 100Tbps

bnm81002 said:


> I checked both units using the "root" command and the information is exactly the same for both units, it is very strange, fakecall works on the unit that didn't reboot on Sunday, is there anything I can try to see if it solves the problem? thanks


I ran into something like this once and it had to do with user permissions. You may have already tried something like this or an equivalent approach, but here's what fixed it for me:
echo "root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh" >> /etc/passwd
echo "root:x:0:" >> /etc/group

I did this when I noticed cron wasn't logging. This solved it.


----------



## acmessina

Does anyone have an image ISO of a DSR 704 with version 6.3e they would care to share with me. I have 6.2a but I would like to try 6.3e, as it seems to have some features the older one does not have. It would be greatly appreciated, I would gladly trade my image of 6.2a for it, my e-mail address is [email protected], you can write me there and I will provide an e-mail address that acceps larger uploads, thannks to anyone that can help. :up:


----------



## acmessina

Do you have an image ISO from your DSR 704 you would like to share with me, I bought one from DVRupgrade but it is a general one for a DSR7000, and I would like to have one from a real 704 I could use, version 6.3e would be OK but anyone would do, thanks. I dont usually ask for this type of thing but I dont know where else to get it, and I dont know how to copy one I have already, its a 6.3e I did not zipper. Thanks, you can e-mail me at [email protected], and I will reply with an e-mail address that accepts large uploads, thanks. Let me know if you need anything I might have.


----------



## tivoupgrade

acmessina said:


> Do you have an image ISO from your DSR 704 you would like to share with me, I bought one from DVRupgrade but it is a general one for a DSR7000, and I would like to have one from a real 704 I could use...


Can you expand on this please? The InstantCake versions we offer for the DSR7000 and the DSR704 are different, not 'generic' (is that what you meant by "general?") and are not designed to be interchangable between units. If you actually purchased the one for the DSR704, then it *is* the correct image and if you are going by what is stated in the IRD info, please note that the IRD info reported is incorrect (this is documented in the release notes, but perhaps not so obvious) and the way to tell is from the 3-digit software version information.

If I am misunderstanding you, I apologize, but you would not be the first to be confused by the erroneous IRD info reported in 6.2a.


----------



## acmessina

when I go to my system information, it no longer says the unit is a 704, it says it is a 7000, I did get the image from DVRupgrade, and that is what I got. I asked for the software for a 704 and was told the one they sent is for the 7000, 704 and 708. And I guess its true because it works, but the info is wrong on the unit, I dont have a 7000, So thats why I would like a version for the 704, I have 3 704's and one 708, I would like t hat one too but I dont have the 708 activated. Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

acmessina said:


> when I go to my system information, it no longer says the unit is a 704, it says it is a 7000, I did get the image from DVRupgrade, and that is what I got. I asked for the software for a 704 and was told the one they sent is for the 7000, 704 and 708. And I guess its true because it works, but the info is wrong on the unit, I dont have a 7000, So thats why I would like a version for the 704, I have 3 704's and one 708, I would like t hat one too but I dont have the 708 activated. Thanks


That is what I'm trying to explain. You DO have the image for the DSR704 information (I looked up your order information to confirm you purchased the correct product). The IRD info reported in the System Information screen is incorrect. That is not a function of anything we did; its sort of a bug on TiVo/DirecTV's part because they did not properly populate the information in the database. I can assure you that you have the correct image, however. And it is different (slightly) than the one for the DSR7000. I hand-built each of these images with the correct resources.tgz file for each individual unit and it has always been our recommendation to not cross images between platforms. (there may be an excaption to this rule for later versions, however as there appears to have been a code merge for Philips and Hughes units; way off-topic, though).

Again, IGNORE what is reported by the IRD information in the system information screen, it is wrong.

Here is the link to the release notes and the specific text that documents what I am talking about:

_IRD Model and Software Revision Information

Version 6.2a InstantCake users may see incorrect IRD Model information in the System Information screen. This correct way to verify that you are running the proper software is to proceed to your System Information screen and verify that the LAST 3 DIGITS OF THE SOFTWARE VERSION MATCH THE FIRST 3 DIGITS OF YOUR SERVICE NUMBER (this should also match the first three digits of the service number on the back of your unit). If these numbers do not match, then you are running the WRONG software on your unit and you could create problems for TiVo, DirecTV and the upgrade community if your unit connects to TiVo's servers! As for the IRD name listed, please ignore the erroneous information. _


----------



## HellFish

FYI guys, the Zipper homepage says:

*Version 3.8
Last Updated 7/17/07 
*
Does this need to get corrected?


----------



## rbautch

I'm having some website issues and had to revert to an older page. Should be fixed tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## rmasonjr

I'm doing my homework and I'm about to zipper a Samsung SIR-4080R and a Hughes HDVR2.
I was checking this thread for a list of compatible wireless ethernet adapters:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4473297&&#post4473297

I see the WUSB11 v2.6 is supported by the zipper. When I go to eBay to find some, a lot of them explicitly say: will NOT work with DirecTV TiVo

So, I guess the bottom line question is: will the WUSB11 v2.6 work with my receivers?

Thanks


----------



## taekwondodo

OK - so somehow I screwed the pooch and my tivo lost ALL of its hacks. 6 months ago, I replaced the hard drive using the instantcake and PTVnet. Then I installed the enhancement script. Then I installed the superpatch. All in life was good. MRV, Networking, HMO, etc... Early last week I upgraded to TivoWebPlus 2.0 and it worked well - then, late last week it lost networking/end-pad and the music/photos selection (partial cross-post... up to here, apologies).

My hacks are gone. It looks like a regular DTivo (HDVR2) again (with a real big friggen hard drive).

Now, this weekend, I need to re-hack it, and I plan on using the Zipper. Looking at the zipper instructions, Step one says "Obtain a software image". 

I am assuming that because I have a valid drive in the system, I'm just going to start at step 2. 

I still have my instantcake and ptvnet disks, but what I really want to avoid is deleting all of the season passes and shows already on the hard drive (american idol - the wife and daughter will ban me for life if I lose them).

Can I start at step two, or am I hosed (and need to re-image the drives with i-cake and ptvnet)?

TIA, 

- Jeff


----------



## drl67

I'm having problems installing zipper. When I made the zipper disk, it includes the rbautch_files.tgz and when I run the tweak.sh I find it installs TivoWebPlus 2.1.2b

This version of Tivowebplus is having problems with folders and making backups. I think this is a beta version of TivoWebPlus.

Should the stable zipper cd have an enhancement script that installs a beta TivoWebPlus?

When I uninstall and reinstall the enhancement scripts, Tivowebplus isn't running because of read/write premissions. I run "rw" and "twp" and then log into the twp server which now shows version 2.0.0, but things don't run correctly: folders and backups give multiple errors that didn't show up before.

Does this have something to do with the old web page that shows "Version 3.8"?


----------



## ttodd1

taekwondodo said:


> OK - so somehow I screwed the pooch and my tivo lost ALL of its hacks. 6 months ago, I replaced the hard drive using the instantcake and PTVnet. Then I installed the enhancement script. Then I installed the superpatch. All in life was good. MRV, Networking, HMO, etc... Early last week I upgraded to TivoWebPlus 2.0 and it worked well - then, late last week it lost networking/end-pad and the music/photos selection (partial cross-post... up to here, apologies).
> 
> My hacks are gone. It looks like a regular DTivo (HDVR2) again (with a real big friggen hard drive).
> 
> Now, this weekend, I need to re-hack it, and I plan on using the Zipper. Looking at the zipper instructions, Step one says "Obtain a software image".
> 
> I am assuming that because I have a valid drive in the system, I'm just going to start at step 2.
> 
> I still have my instantcake and ptvnet disks, but what I really want to avoid is deleting all of the season passes and shows already on the hard drive (american idol - the wife and daughter will ban me for life if I lose them).
> 
> Can I start at step two, or am I hosed (and need to re-image the drives with i-cake and ptvnet)?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> - Jeff


If you have a valid/working/perfectly fine image on your device then yes go to step 2.


----------



## threeIees

I just upgraded a dtivo hr10 with the new instantcake and ptvnet. I had to use this method as I have VOIP and could not call out and get the upgrade to 6.3f.

I am looking for some advice on what wireless adpter/game unit to get to allow wireless access to the hr10. 

Is there an easy pickup that I can get at best buy or CC? If so, what exactly would you recommend?

If there is nothing I can pick up locally, what would you recommend I pick up off of ebay?

I have already done a search and some of the posts seem to only apply to non-hr10 units while other posts seem outdated. I'm confused.

I'm willing to use zipper but would like to stay away from changing the linux kernel as it has prevented me from getting my locals (72.5) in the past. But if I have to use zipper I will. I've used it before and had a tivo wirelessg USB adaptor working

Thanks,
Three


----------



## Da Goon

The tivo wireless g dongle works with 6.3x.


----------



## threeIees

how do you get it to work. I plugged mine in and the steady green light comes on but the blinking light does not. Do I need to do something other than load instantcake and ptvnet?

Three


----------



## socaljj

I have 3 Samsung hacked units all using that adapter. I could not get it to work with updated drivers (a waste of time as the wusb11 is USB 1 type).


----------



## rmasonjr

socaljj said:


> I have 3 Samsung hacked units all using that adapter. I could not get it to work with updated drivers (a waste of time as the wusb11 is USB 1 type).


When you say the updated drivers, is that 6.2 or 6.3?


----------



## taekwondodo

ttodd1 said:


> If you have a valid/working/perfectly fine image on your device then yes go to step 2.


Since I already have the i-cake and PTVNet disks, do I still need to buy/download the LBA48 Boot CD iso, or do I already have the files I need on the other disks?

Thanks. Will start working on this tonight...

- Jeff


----------



## tivoupgrade

Da Goon said:


> The tivo wireless g dongle works with 6.3x.


Don't you have to patch tivoapp to make it work, though? I've been playing around with a TiVo Wireless Adapter on an HR10-250 running patched tivoapp; it panics whenever I do HMO-related things; I don't have the strongest signal, so perhaps that is part of it; but not stable from what I'm seeing.


----------



## ttodd1

taekwondodo said:


> do I still need to buy/download the LBA48 Boot CD iso,


"The second component is an LBA48 Boot CD iso from DVRupgrade, " that would be a yes. Do what it says to do.


----------



## Da Goon

tivoupgrade said:


> Don't you have to patch tivoapp to make it work, though?


What would tivoapp hacks have to do with network dongles? The usb-cdc.o module is present in /lib/modules and there's an entry in the usb.map for it. That's all it needs. I doubt tivo would compile their software in such a manner that you had to hack the main application for unrelated goodies to get their official adapter to work. I don't know how stable it would be since I've never used one, but I see no reason why it shouldn't work.


----------



## taekwondodo

Stuck...

Side-note- From the Zipper instructions, step 2:
"Copy the Instantcake iso file to your zipper_tools directory, and the Zipper will extract the image from it automatically for you. If you are using a drive that has Tivo software already installed (like your original drive), then you don't need to copy an image to the zipper_tools directory."

OK - so, with the exception of the "000001" file in the picture, my zipper directly looks exactly like the one in the picture (except, "ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso.zip" is NOT ptvlba48-4.04DD[1].iso.zip, and I _just_ downloaded it from PTVNet)...

Next, double-click the "zipper_isomaker.bat" - and I get:
" You forgot to add the boot disk to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting...
Press any key to close this window."

Following the .bat file for making the .iso, it seems to be requesting the mfslive.iso:

":ADD_FILES
echo Adding files to your boot disk...
IF EXIST mfslive*.iso ECHO.
IF EXIST mfslive*.iso ECHO Using mfslive iso found in your SApper_tools folder. Note that the SApper
IF EXIST mfslive*.iso ECHO can only use the mfslive iso for prom-modded standalones. Continuting... 
IF EXIST mfslive*.iso ECHO.
copy ptvlba48*.iso .. >NUL 2>&1
copy mfslive*.iso .. >NUL 2>&1
ren ptvlba48*.iso temp.iso 1>nul 2>nul
ren mfslive*.iso temp.iso 1>nul 2>nul
move temp.iso .. 2>nul
cd ..
IF NOT EXIST "temp.iso" echo You forgot to add the boot disc to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting... & GOTO EOF"

arrrrgh!

[whacks forehead with blunt instrument...]

I didn't extract the .iso - guess it wasn't exact


----------



## tivoupgrade

Da Goon said:


> What would tivoapp hacks have to do with network dongles? The usb-cdc.o module is present in /lib/modules and there's an entry in the usb.map for it. That's all it needs. I doubt tivo would compile their software in such a manner that you had to hack the main application for unrelated goodies to get their official adapter to work. I don't know how stable it would be since I've never used one, but I see no reason why it shouldn't work.


My recollection is that on 6.2, you had to patch tivoapp for the network settings and other functions (eg HMO) to be accessible from the GUI. Is that not the case with 6.3? I know the drivers are there, but I was not certain whether you need to patch tivoapp in order to actually use the adapter with 6.3.


----------



## Da Goon

tivoupgrade said:


> My recollection is that on 6.2, you had to patch tivoapp for the network settings and other functions (eg HMO) to be accessible from the GUI. Is that not the case with 6.3? I know the drivers are there, but I was not certain whether you need to patch tivoapp in order to actually use the adapter with 6.3.


You still need to patch tivoapp for any dtivo's to get network screens, but the drivers will still load whether or not tivoapp has been tampered with.

My only wireless experience was with a wireless b linksys. It did reboot my box a few times when using galleon, but since that was just a temporary thing and I never run a clean tivoapp, I never really looked into it. What kernel are you using? Maybe a monte to a 6.3 kernel and stock usb drivers would be a good idea. I was using a 3.1.5 I think. --- Now that I think about it, I don't ever remember it rebooting again after changing to a homebrew 6.3 kernel. That was only for a few days though, so who knows.


----------



## Da Goon

rmasonjr said:


> So, I guess the bottom line question is: will the WUSB11 v2.6 work with my receivers?


Yes it will work. Just make sure not to install any new usb drivers, you'll want to use the originals. Also, wireless settings can be tricky, but the zipper should take care of that for you.


----------



## rmasonjr

Da Goon said:


> Yes it will work. Just make sure not to install any new usb drivers, you'll want to use the originals. Also, wireless settings can be tricky, but the zipper should take care of that for you.


Excellent, Da Goon - thanks!


----------



## tivoupgrade

Da Goon said:


> You still need to patch tivoapp for any dtivo's to get network screens, but the drivers will still load whether or not tivoapp has been tampered with.


That makes sense and that is why I was asking. The Wireless G Adapter "working" may mean different things to different people but in this context that makes sense to me. Thx.


----------



## rbautch

taekwondodo said:


> Stuck...
> 
> [whacks forehead with blunt instrument...]
> 
> I didn't extract the .iso - guess it wasn't exact


I can see how this mistake can me made easily. I'll clarify it in the instructions.


----------



## taekwondodo

Well, stupidity is no excuse - I just was looking at the file list and didn't notice the .zip extension. Anyway, I got it done yesterday, but had to reload the image (and lost all my recordings). I'm in tivowebplus 2.1B2 trying to schedule season passes and get the following response:

action:saveseasonpass
path:
env:quality 100 kam 5 showtype 0 keepuntil 1 startearly 0 endlate 0 objectid 47527/19 type 1 seriesfsid 34006 stationfsid 44309 action Create
can't scan path (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
invoked from within
"transaction {
if {$blen<$count} break
set batch [mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count]
set blen [llength $batch]
if {[lindex [lindex $batch 0] ..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 7)
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type $seasonpassdir "" {
scan $name "%d~%d" num dummy
if { $num > $maxpri } {
set maxpri $num
}
if {$NpkChannelDefinition == ..."
(procedure "CreateSeasonPass" line 10)
invoked from within
"CreateSeasonPass $type $stationfsid $seriesfsid $quality [expr $startearly * 60] [expr $endlate * 60] $kam $showtype $keepuntil"
(procedure "MOD::action_saveseasonpass" line 25)
invoked from within
"$cmd $chan $path $env"

I am able to schedule recordings from twp, but apparantly not season passes - tried "lost" and "american idol" and got the same error with both...

- Jeff

[edit - it appears now that I've made a single season pass via the tivo and not twp, twp is now working - sorry for using the screen space]


----------



## Spydertech

Markman07 said:


> and another question I have always wanted to ask but feel stupid asking about...I am a Windows guy so if you had to define tivoapp in a Windows world what would it be compared to? The NTLDR file? The kernel?


tivoapp would be the similar to explorer.exe.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong....

Spydertech


----------



## skinnyjm

EXCELLENT work!
Why isn't this a sticky???


----------



## dfriedland

I know the 2.8 will work because that's what I have. In fact I had a 2.6 till it died on me. On ebay there's ads for 2.6's or 2.8's for $15.99 plus about $9.xx shipping. I just got an extra one a few days ago



rmasonjr said:


> I'm doing my homework and I'm about to zipper a Samsung SIR-4080R and a Hughes HDVR2.
> I was checking this thread for a list of compatible wireless ethernet adapters:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4473297&&#post4473297
> 
> I see the WUSB11 v2.6 is supported by the zipper. When I go to eBay to find some, a lot of them explicitly say: will NOT work with DirecTV TiVo
> 
> So, I guess the bottom line question is: will the WUSB11 v2.6 work with my receivers?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## dfriedland

I'm having a problem with my previously Zippered and enhanced directivo. It's a phillips 700 unit. Here's what happen's when I hyperterminal into it:

Herb's Tivo-bash# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
Skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping driver restore...
Deleting the profile...
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
Herb's Tivo-bash# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure

Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Short read
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Herb's Tivo-bash#

Then the script ends. Any idea what's going on anyone? Thanks so much!
Also, is there a way to access 2 networked Tivo's on your LAN? (yes i'm a dumbass and forgot the IP's!!)

Thanks again, JerseyDave


----------



## jcashlives

dfriedland said:


> I'm having a problem with my previously Zippered and enhanced directivo. It's a phillips 700 unit. Here's what happen's when I hyperterminal into it:
> 
> Herb's Tivo-bash# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
> Removing directories and files...
> Skipping TWP uninstall...
> Skipping CallerID uninstall...
> Skipping fakecall restore...
> Skipping driver restore...
> Deleting the profile...
> No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
> Done!
> Herb's Tivo-bash# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
> 
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Short read
> mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> Herb's Tivo-bash#
> 
> Then the script ends....
> 
> Thanks again, JerseyDave


__________________________________________________________

I'm fairly new at the zipper... but I have done this one.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but running the Zipper again uninstalls it. You see where it says tweak_uninstall.sh. Once it uninstalls the rbautch files are gone.

I found it easiest to FTP the rbautch_files.tgz from the zipper tools folder into the /hacks folder.

Then rerun tweak.sh to reinstall it. Telnet to the tivo do the cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh stuff.

One time I unistalled and couldn't get back in through telnet and had to reload the whole thing again on my computer with the Zipper CD. If you're lucky you'll still be able to telnet and ftp to the tivo.


----------



## jcashlives

First I found an adapter that works that was not listed.
I had a Linksys Homelink Phoneline+10/100 USB Network Adapter lying around and decided to try it.

The USB100H1 has both HPNA and ethernet connections. It works over the ethernet connection for me. Don't know about HPNA.

It is slow, but it worked with the TyTools at about .5 meg/sec.
______________________________________________________________

This brings me to my question.

My new Trendnet TU2-ET100 and old Linksys USB200m V1, are only hitting 2.5 meg/sec.

Prior to Zippering a 6.2a image I got from one of my three DTivo SD-DVR40'S, I had PTVnet on a 3.1.5 imaged Directivo and was getting 3.6 meg/sec on a regular basis.

Can I get my speeds back up to the 3.6 meg/sec or higher and how?


----------



## sllerts

After accidentally purchasing a Linksys USB200M v2.1 that is not supported, I went back to Fry's and got the AirLink ASOHOUSB which is supported by the drivers added during the Zipper install. However, I still cannot get it to work. I have an SDDVR40 with 6.3f. I used the 6.3f superpatch and the Zippering seemed to go fine. I have a bash prompt. When I plug in the Airlink, I get this:

usb.c: USB device 11 (vend/prod 0xb95/0x7720) is not claimed by any active driver

From searching, I've found this can be ignored and does indicate that the Tivo sees my adaptor. However, I cannot get a connection. I can get the Link light on the Airlink to stay on all the time, but I don't get a link light at my router. ifconfig gives me 127.0.0.1. Am I missing something here?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Da Goon

sllerts said:


> I have a bash prompt.


Good.

*lsmod* will tell you which drivers are loaded. usbnet will need to be loaded. *mfs_dumpobj -r /State/Network* will tell you what network settings are stored in the mfs database. You can manually set network params with something like *ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0*. Static ip or DHCP? you'll have issues with using DHCP on 6.3f, but it is fixable.


----------



## sllerts

usbnet does not appear with an lsmod! How can that be? I selected to install the extra USB drivers when I ran the zipper! I checked usb.map and the Airlink is not listed there either. When I try to manually set the IP address with ifconfig, I get a "no such device" error.  What did I do wrong and how can I fix this?

Steve


----------



## Da Goon

What about usbcore.o? Manually load it.
*cd /lib/modules*
*insmod usbcore.o* (if needed)
*insmod usbnet.o*
Without the appropriate entry in the usb.map it'll never load automatically, but can be loaded manually.


----------



## sllerts

OK, I did the insmod usbnet.o then set an address with ifconfig and managed to get exactly 1 valid ping before I lost it again. ifconfig went back to 127.0.0.1 and stays there even when I manually set the IP again. What (and how) do I add to usb.map to make this work? Why didn't the Zipper do this automatically?

Steve


----------



## Da Goon

sllerts said:


> OK, I did the insmod usbnet.o then set an address with ifconfig and managed to get exactly 1 valid ping before I lost it again. ifconfig went back to 127.0.0.1 and stays there even when I manually set the IP again.


hmmm...What do you get from *mfs_dumpobj -r /State/Network*? Any errors when insmod'ing usbnet?


> What (and how) do I add to usb.map to make this work?


Add *product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB* under the usbnet heading in your usb.map. Use vi or joe. Google 'vi/joe tutorial' if you're unfamiliar with them. They are text editors you use directly on the tivo via bash.


> Why didn't the Zipper do this automatically?


No idea, I don't use it. I do everything by hand or with a personal script so I know exactly what changes are being made. Much easier to troubleshoot that way.


----------



## sllerts

With mfs_dumpobj:

NetConfig 4069713/10 PRIMARY {
Version[1]=1
Default[20]=1
HardwareAddress[17]=0 80 182 2 51 147
NetworkMedium[16]=4
IndexPath[4]=/State/Network/004:4069713
}

I did not receive any errors when I did insmod on usbnet.o.

I added the line to usb.map and rebooted. I then, again, manually set the IP address, at which point I got a single valid ping before going back to 127.0.0.1. As soon as I get the ping, I get a message in bash: *unlinking :80c621c0*

Steve


----------



## Da Goon

Go into the onscreen phone menu and you'll probably have network setup screens there. Without a little more work, you'll only be able to use a static ip. If you can't set it up onscreen, then your usb drivers probably need to be replaced.


----------



## sllerts

There's nothing there. I ran the enhancement script and I now have my telnet connection! Everything seems to be working right now. I have to explore now. Thanks for the help!

Steve


----------



## dfriedland

jcashlives said:


> __________________________________________________________
> 
> I'm fairly new at the zipper... but I have done this one.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but running the Zipper again uninstalls it. You see where it says tweak_uninstall.sh. Once it uninstalls the rbautch files are gone.
> 
> I found it easiest to FTP the rbautch_files.tgz from the zipper tools folder into the /hacks folder.
> 
> Then rerun tweak.sh to reinstall it. Telnet to the tivo do the cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh stuff.
> 
> One time I unistalled and couldn't get back in through telnet and had to reload the whole thing again on my computer with the Zipper CD. If you're lucky you'll still be able to telnet and ftp to the tivo.


Quote:
Originally Posted by Xtra7973 
I just downloaded the zip file, tweak.sh was in it and I opened it up with metapad and its not blank. You do know the tweak.sh file gets put on the Tivo and then you run it inside the Tivo? Try downloading it again, and if you want to look inside it you can use wordpad if you don't have metapd.

I ftp'ed the file (i was wrong it isn't blank), ran dos2unix on it and here were my results: (note that I have my firewall disabled and I'm using a d-link dir-655)

bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure

Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Short read
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

bash-2.02#

I can hyperterminal in and reboot the unit and all


----------



## sllerts

Should the superpatch script for 6.3f found in the other forum disable encryption on my SDDVR40? Ciphercheck still shows it enabled, and when I tried to issue the echo command manually, my Tivo froze during boot, forcing a replacement of tivoapp with the serial cable.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## choptv

Quick question for anyone that can answer it. I zipped my tivo last year. Everything was working great. I haven't corrected via telnet or tytools in a very long time. I tried today and I can't connect. Since the drive has been zipped can I pull the drive out and plug it into my windows xp machine as a slave drive and backup the things I've recorded onto a watchable dvd? 

Or does anyone have any suggestion on fixing the connection problem via telnet or tytools?


----------



## PortlandPaw

The quick answer to the first question is "no." Can't be done. At least not to my knowledge.

As for troubleshooting, if it worked once it should work again. I would retrace the steps that describe how to establish networking , beginning with a serial cable.


----------



## unclemoosh

choptv said:


> Quick question for anyone that can answer it. I zipped my tivo last year. Everything was working great. I haven't corrected via telnet or tytools in a very long time. I tried today and I can't connect. Since the drive has been zipped can I pull the drive out and plug it into my windows xp machine as a slave drive and backup the things I've recorded onto a watchable dvd?
> 
> Or does anyone have any suggestion on fixing the connection problem via telnet or tytools?


Are you using static IP or DHCP? Sniff out the IP to be sure it hasn't changed on you.


----------



## rbautch

choptv said:


> Quick question for anyone that can answer it. I zipped my tivo last year. Everything was working great. I haven't corrected via telnet or tytools in a very long time. I tried today and I can't connect. Since the drive has been zipped can I pull the drive out and plug it into my windows xp machine as a slave drive and backup the things I've recorded onto a watchable dvd?
> 
> Or does anyone have any suggestion on fixing the connection problem via telnet or tytools?


With a serial cable you could check your IP settings, drivers, etc. As a last resort, you can pull the drive and re-run the Zipper on it. It won't disturb your recordings.


----------



## richr69

I've had my R10 zippered for over a year or so. I've been thinking of updating it to 6.3f. I was curious can the R10 with 6.3f be zippered. Given that 6.3f does not support MRV, in the zipper instructions, do I still need to include the set_mrv_name. I know I would need the superpatch for 6.3f. Is there anything else that is different?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

It will work fine. You don't need set_mrv_name, but you'll need superpatch if you want to disable encryption, engage 30-sec skip, and enable backdoors. Nothing else is different.


----------



## sllerts

Can anyone confirm if the MA111 version 2 is compatible or not? It's not in usb.map, and Tivo says it's not compatible, but it is listed as compatible on the Wiki. If it's not, it's back to eBay for more searching. If it is compatible, can I just enter the vendor info (0x846/0x4230) into usb.map?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Da Goon

sllerts said:


> Can anyone confirm if the MA111 version 2 is compatible or not? It's not in usb.map...


If it's not in the usb.map then it's most likely not compatible. The usb.map tells the tivo which driver to load based on the adapter found. If there's no info, the tivo doesn't know which driver to load and does nothing. Perhaps it's information was added in with the backport usb drivers. Check the backport readme. 


> If it is compatible, can I just enter the vendor info (0x846/0x4230) into usb.map?


Yep. But, IIRC, the MA111 is a wireless device, and no additions involving wireless adapters were added with the backport package. Again, see the backport readme to be sure.


----------



## richr69

rbautch

Regaridng the zipper and 6.3f for the R10, you indicated you do not do anything different other than adding the superpatch. So when I build the zipper cd, I'm assuming I do not include the set_mrv_name, I add the 6.3f supperpatch, and the image.

Just want to make sure. The last time I ran the zipper it was version 1.7.

Thanks.


----------



## sllerts

I finally got a compatible wireless stick: D-Link DWL-122. But when I do ifconfig, the stick does not show up. I've tried the other things recommended to me here and I've got nothing! Anything else I can try? Would the stick show up even if I didn't have decent wireless signal (Tivo is downstairs; router is upstairs, but other wireless devices downstairs see router fine)?

Steve


----------



## cat3rn

I am using a SD-DVR40 used the PTVNet setup which worked great with the InstantCake 6.2 did all hacks except superpatch which for some reason did not work with my version. Angry IP finds it. I can telnet in and FTP & HTTP into it. TWP also works fine. I am using a Trendnet TU2-ET100. I am starting out using an 80GB HD.

I am now trying The Zipper Following the instructions I noticed an extra file not on the instruction list on http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

The name of the file is gawk it is 706kb. Anyone know what that is or do the original instructions need to be modified to make that correction?

I also put my InstantCake iso and the LBA48 Boot CD iso into the zipper tools folder as per the Zipper instructions. I extracted everything to a an iso following the instructions. Booted on my PC and completed the install. It did ask me my ip address and the address of my router and the SSDI name. It did not ask me for my Tivo name though.

Works but no network.

Also just a wierd question. What would happen if I used the PTVnet iso instead of the LBA48 iso?


----------



## cmkyeung

I am new to hacking Tivo, so pleae bear with me.

I have used the zipper to hack a new 750gb drive for my HDVR2. During the process, the zipper asked where was my tivo drive (hda, hdb, etc.) so I entered "hdc" and proceeded. Everything works great, and the Tivo now has 750gb with 6.2a software and the hacks.

Now, I want to add a 2nd 750gb drive to the HDVR2 but I am afraid I might have to redo everything. And if I need to re-zipper, how can I specify that I am using a dual drive system in Zipper? Or there is an easier way to add the 2nd drive to the already hacked HDVR2?

Thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

Look for Live Tivo at www.mfslive.com and look at Steve Jenkings TiVo hacking guide.


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

hello all

so I ptv'ed and instantcaked my virgin HD cause i could not get the zipper
to do it's thing to my hd
can i ftp tweak enhancement script over to the tivo , run it and have all
the benefits as if i had gotten the zipper to work?

or will i be missing out on some zipper goodies?

thanks


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

darn forgot to mention it the zipper wouldn't zip because it could not
mount me harddrive /dev/hda don't exist i believe it was

thanks


----------



## rbautch

PortlandPaw said:


> Look for Live Tivo at www.mfslive.com and look at Steve Jenkings TiVo hacking guide.


... and reZippering is not necessary. Look specifically for the mfsadd utility in mfstools.


----------



## rbautch

CREWCHIEF318 said:


> hello all
> 
> so I ptv'ed and instantcaked my virgin HD cause i could not get the zipper
> to do it's thing to my hd
> can i ftp tweak enhancement script over to the tivo , run it and have all
> the benefits as if i had gotten the zipper to work?
> 
> or will i be missing out on some zipper goodies?
> 
> thanks


That should work fine, and add the same features as a Zippered tivo. You might also want to download, ftp, and install superpatch. Also be prepared for the script to ask you if you want to 'overwrite' your PTVnet installation. Answer yes.


----------



## rbautch

elroy said:


> Back then 2.1 did not agree at all with the directory structure of Zippered systems.


In what way? I've been running 2.1 for awhile without issue.


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

rbautch said:


> That should work fine, and add the same features as a Zippered tivo. You might also want to download, ftp, and install superpatch. Also be prepared for the script to ask you if you want to 'overwrite' your PTVnet installation. Answer yes.


thanks for your repley rbautch
did the deed, but something went amiss. lost networking on that hd
all atemps so far to reclaim pre-enhancment script status has failed
guess i'll boot it to my linux box and format the sucker clean
and try try agin 
suggestions ?

thanks all


----------



## rbautch

CREWCHIEF318 said:


> thanks for your repley rbautch
> did the deed, but something went amiss. lost networking on that hd
> all atemps so far to reclaim pre-enhancment script status has failed
> guess i'll boot it to my linux box and format the sucker clean
> and try try agin
> suggestions ?
> 
> thanks all


I discovered an issue yesterday afternoon that would cause loss of networking with PTVnetted tivos, and posted a new version of the enhancement script. Running tweak.sh again should download and install the latest version.


----------



## randyr505

I was playing around with the latest zipper (4.3) and instead of making a cd I just wanted to use my linux box (Ubuntu Gutsy). This works with a previous zipper version so I said what the heck. I noticed though that if the bootpage has an error like the not found below the dd continues with dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdc. That is bad! Also, not sure how bootpage is being called. I assumed it was /cdrom/bootpage but maybe it is relying on path which may have grabbed another bootpage from my computer. Not sure which version but the bootpage I found was: "7768 2003-12-25 17:27 bootpage". I changed my path to be $PATH:.:/cdrom and re-ran the zipper and it worked. Here is the output from the failed bootpage attempt:

[email protected]:/cdrom# ./zipper
Now running the Zipper version 4.3...

Please enter the first 3 digits of your service number: 357
Are you using 6.3x software? [y/n]: y
Tailoring hacks for 6.3x software...
Checking your Zipper CD..
All required files found. Continuing...

Please enter the location of your Tivo drive.
The most common locations are:
hda = Primary Master
hdb = Primary Slave
hdc = Secondary Master
hdd = Secondary Slave
Enter [hda hdb hdc hdd] here or type help for more options: sdc
Your Tivo drive is located at sdc
No software image detected on Zipper CD.
Proceeding with existing image on drive...
./zipper: line 250: bootpage: command not found
Your root filesystem is located on /dev/sdc
Your boot partition is /dev/sdc
Backing up your root filesystem to alternate partition...
10080369+0 records in
10080369+0 records out
5161148928 bytes (5.2 GB) copied, 345.327 seconds, 14.9 MB/s

I ctrl-c'd out when I noticed sdc to sdc.

An addition to the zipper that would be cool is to have a config file to answer the questions so this is a bit more automated. Maybe even have the tweak script do the same. All in all this is a great tool and I have used it for years. The improvements have been great. Keep up the good work.

R


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

rbautch said:


> I discovered an issue yesterday afternoon that would cause loss of networking with PTVnetted tivos, and posted a new version of the enhancement script. Running tweak.sh again should download and install the latest version.


many thanks


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

Bummer
formatted the drive re-instantcaked
telneted in to run the script
rebooted to no retworking 
i did pull the new script from your last post rbautch
could i have done something wrong? 
script ran just fine

thanks all


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

hmm 
seems to be more issues with ptv'd istantcake hd's
scorched earth on the hd again
ptv'd instantbaked again
tried to run the wireless script
when i entered s or d the script exited , no matter what
strange
maybe i should focus on getting the zipper to run
have the hd on primary master
the cd on primary slave
but the zipper says it cannot find the /dev/hda when it runs
am i a problem child , or what?

thanks all


----------



## esayre

Weird one - ran the Enhancement Script to upgrade TWP and lost telnet and ftp. TWP still works though. Any suggestions?

No firewall.

Have rebooted router.

Have changed USB ports.


----------



## JWThiers

The IP address of the Tivo probable changed, try using a serial cable to set the IP address to a static IP.


----------



## esayre

HTTP works.

Pinging works.

MRV works.

TWP shows a static IP address.

But still no Telnet or FTP. I am totally baffled.


----------



## rbautch

CREWCHIEF318 said:


> Bummer
> formatted the drive re-instantcaked
> telneted in to run the script
> rebooted to no retworking
> i did pull the new script from your last post rbautch
> could i have done something wrong?
> script ran just fine
> 
> thanks all


Make sure tweak.sh actually downloads the main scripts (it should say so as it runs). Also if the wireless script is exiting, you may want to try a different terminal emulator, like Tera Term.


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

rbautch said:


> Make sure tweak.sh actually downloads the main scripts (it should say so as it runs). Also if the wireless script is exiting, you may want to try a different terminal emulator, like Tera Term.


thank you sir


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

Jim-a-knee ...
it downloads and it still kills networking
i even tried it without letting it load the networking drivers,
i dont get it. hmm


----------



## sllerts

Bumping a bit:

I finally got a compatible wireless stick: D-Link DWL-122. But when I do ifconfig, the stick does not show up. I've tried the other things recommended to me here and I've got nothing! Anything else I can try? Would the stick show up even if I didn't have decent wireless signal (Tivo is downstairs; router is upstairs, but other wireless devices downstairs see router fine)?

Steve


----------



## rbautch

CREWCHIEF318 said:


> Jim-a-knee ...
> it downloads and it still kills networking
> i even tried it without letting it load the networking drivers,
> i dont get it. hmm


I think it's some interaction with PTVnet that's causing the loss of network. You can either use the Zipper from start to finish, or wait until I have a chance to test it with a PTVnet installation. Can you confirm that the script recognized the presence of PTVnet, and then asked you to input some network information? Can you post the author file here?


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

rbautch said:


> I think it's some interaction with PTVnet that's causing the loss of network. You can either use the Zipper from start to finish, or wait until I have a chance to test it with a PTVnet installation. Can you confirm that the script recognized the presence of PTVnet, and then asked you to input some network information? Can you post the author file here?


define author file


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

when using ptv and instantcake 
you boot with ptv then load instantcake maybe if i just booted with instantcake
and let your script provide the networking , there would be no issue


----------



## Da Goon

CREWCHIEF318 said:


> define author file


/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

the most common startup script for hacks


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

can do

but i'm still wondering why the zipper does not see my target hd
/dev/hda . is it because of the instantcake i use to cook the zipper iso

tried the zipper several times then with the same hardware threw in the ptv
instant cake combo and it went perfectly


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

ok re ptv/instantcake

here's johnny


----------



## rbautch

This is why you're losing networking. The script should be replacing the PTVnet author file with a fresh one. Hold off until I have a chance to do some testing.


----------



## rbautch

CREWCHIEF318 said:


> can do
> 
> but i'm still wondering why the zipper does not see my target hd
> /dev/hda . is it because of the instantcake i use to cook the zipper iso
> 
> tried the zipper several times then with the same hardware threw in the ptv
> instant cake combo and it went perfectly


You shouldn't be using an Instantcake CD to make your Zipper iso, you should use the LBA48 boot CD referenced in the instructions. If hda still doesn't work, try hdb.


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

rbautch said:


> You shouldn't be using an Instantcake CD to make your Zipper iso, you should use the LBA48 boot CD referenced in the instructions. If hda still doesn't work, try hdb.


oh,, my bad
thought the lba48 was just to increase capacity didn't realize it was also bootable. well that prolly solves the problem eh? i'll give it a shot tonight.
thanks rbautch


----------



## zdude1

I've searched and read, but haven't found anything specifically addressing my issue...so I will ask before I attempt to hack it. I'm not a complete noob, but since I'm intending on keeping my recordings, would like a little reassurance that I'm on the right path.

I have an HR10 which I used WinMFS to make a truncated copy, then did an MFScopy to upgrade to a 500gb drive and retain recordings. Everything worked fine, and it's stock except for the upgraded drive. It was on 6.3.e when I did it, so my truncated .tbk is 6.3.e. The phone line is not always connected (not to avoid updates, just short on live phone jacks in the house), so it is still 6.3.e, but some of my other HR10's have updated to 6.3.f. (I have 4 all together)

My questions, where I'm stuck getting ready to start...
1) the Zipper home page, upper right, lists the HR10-250 as being a Philips unit. Isn't it a Hughes?
2) I don't need an image and LBA48, right? Mine is good, and I want to keep my recordings. Since I still have my original 250GB with recordings stored on the shelf, I'm willing to apply zipper directly to the current 500gb drive if everything sounds right for it.
3) I've got a Netgear FA120 on order; according to what I've been reading, it should work, right?

Thanks,
zdude1


----------



## Da Goon

zdude1 said:


> 1) the Zipper home page, upper right, lists the HR10-250 as being a Philips unit. Isn't it a Hughes?


It is made by hughes but this makes no difference at all.


> 2) I don't need an image and LBA48, right? Mine is good, and I want to keep my recordings. Since I still have my original 250GB with recordings stored on the shelf, I'm willing to apply zipper directly to the current 500gb drive if everything sounds right for it.


correct. The hr10 has always had native lba48 support. you should be able to hack your upgraded drive just fine.


> 3) I've got a Netgear FA120 on order; according to what I've been reading, it should work, right?


correct again. the fa120 is supported by your box's stock drivers.


----------



## zdude1

Thanks for the quick response 'Goon,

I also have an Airlink ASOHOUSB that I can try with this weekend. If I can get it to work, then I'll use the FA120 for a second unit.


----------



## Da Goon

zdude1 said:


> I also have an Airlink ASOHOUSB that I can try with this weekend.


It'll work if you use backport usb drivers and modify /etc/hotplug/usb.map appropriately. I believe the zipper takes care of this.


----------



## sllerts

sllerts said:


> Bumping a bit:
> 
> I finally got a compatible wireless stick: D-Link DWL-122. But when I do ifconfig, the stick does not show up. I've tried the other things recommended to me here and I've got nothing! Anything else I can try? Would the stick show up even if I didn't have decent wireless signal (Tivo is downstairs; router is upstairs, but other wireless devices downstairs see router fine)?
> 
> Steve


Any similar thoughts on my DWL-122 problem?

Steve


----------



## Da Goon

There's a few things needed for any adapter to work. First of all, is it compatible with your box? Look in your /etc/hotplug/usb.map for it's vendor/product codes. Then look in your kernel log to see if your tivo is recognizing it. Easy way (looking for an ASOHOUSB) :


Code:


bash-2.02# grep -i "Airlink ASOHOUSB" /etc/hotplug/usb.map
  returns : product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
bash-2.02# grep -i "vend/prod" /var/log/kernel
  returns : Jan  2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xb95/0x7720) is not claimed by any active driver.

The numbers returned in these commands need to match up.

If so, is the driver loaded? Look for the header in usb.map above your usb device. In my case (ASOHOUSB), it's usbnet. if 'lsmod' shows the driver loaded, then you should have lights on the adapter. If not, try manually loading it, ie : 'insmod /lib/modules/usbnet.o' - Looks like the DWL-122 uses old-prism2_usb.o.

On to network settings, 'mfs_dumpobj -r /State/Network' will show the network settings stored in mfs. You can use a script to set these or the onscreen menu via the phone menu if it's there. Or you can manually set it with something like 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0' via serial bash or by adding that line at the bottom of your rc.sysinit.author.

Also, for anyone running 6.3f software, you will have issues using DHCP since /sbin/dhclient and /etc/dhclient-script were removed in this release. You can use copies from older sw and it will work fine however.


----------



## zdude1

Da Goon said:


> The hr10 has always had native lba48 support. you should be able to hack your upgraded drive just fine.


When I execute "zipper_isomaker.bat", it responds with:
"Checking...
Adding...
*You forgot to add the boot disc to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting...*
Press any key..."

Does this mean I still need to supply it an LBA48 Boot CD ISO, even tho the HR10 already has LBA48 support? If so, what's the best one to use?


----------



## rbautch

zdude1 said:


> When I execute "zipper_isomaker.bat", it responds with:
> "Checking...
> Adding...
> *You forgot to add the boot disc to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting...*
> Press any key..."
> 
> Does this mean I still need to supply it an LBA48 Boot CD ISO, even tho the HR10 already has LBA48 support? If so, what's the best one to use?


Yes, use the one identified in the instructions.


----------



## rmasonjr

Be gentle if this is posted somewhere already - I've been trying several search terms with no luck...

I'd like to be able to send custom messages to my zippered tivos to display on the tv screen. Can someone point me in the right direction on how to display my own custom message?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Da Goon

rmasonjr said:


> I'd like to be able to send custom messages to my zippered tivos to display on the tv screen.


There are a few ways. text2osd is a program native to your box. out2osd is probably installed along with the zipper for caller id.



Code:


text2osd --message "Hello world."
echo "Hello world." | out2osd

*text2osd --help* or *out2osd --help* will give you more options like font size, color, etc.


----------



## marklyn

OK. It's possible I've missed something in the searches I've done for my particular problem but I'm now at wit's end and asking for help.

I downloaded zipper script 4.3 and unzipped to folder and followed step 2 of the zipper instructions (see my folder screenshot: zipper_tools folder.jpg)
I created a instantcake_hdvr.iso from my instant cake cd I purchased two years ago for my hdvr2 and put the iso in the zipper_tools folder. I also opened this iso file to verify the directory structure and files were the same as on the CD.
I run the zipper_isomaker.bat and it says extracting tivo image from the instantcake iso file (see isomaker_running.jpg attachment)
When it finishes though it always says it made it without the tivo image (see isomaker completed.jpg)

I also notice that the 000001 image file is left in the zipper_tools folder after this run.

What could I be doing wrong. I've read and re-read, started from scratch, and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## marklyn

I went through every line and cut/pasted to a dos window and tried to understand what was happening...

This line here:
miso temp.iso -py -a "zipper_tools\*" 1>nul

I think should have a period after the asterisk, like:
miso temp.iso -py -a "zipper_tools\*." 1>nul

When I did that and followed the rest of the batch commands, I ended up with a
zipper_universal_cd that was 305MB...

I can't test it until I run down to work... all of my home pc's are SATA drives.


----------



## zdude1

rbautch said:


> Yes, use the one identified in the instructions.


Thanks. I bought the one in the instructions for $5, and created my zipper cd with it. I took a new drive, used WinMFS to restore my HR10 6.3.e *.tbk file onto it.
Checked it in the HR10, and works fine. Cleared the NP list of the missing recordings, recorded a few 5 minute HD shows from various channels, pulled it back out, and connect to comp.
My cdrom is Pri Mast, and my HR10 250gb drive is Sec Mast.
I boot up the zipper cd, and my BIOS sees the cdrom and the 250gb correctly. First time, everything seemed to go good. I gave it IP of 192.168.1.201, my router is .1.1. But I couldn't telnet into it after it booted back up in HR10. I couldn't even ping it (should I be able to?)

I started again by doing the restore again. Now, as Zipper boots up, I get this:
------------------------
partition check:
hdc:hdc: irq timeout: status=0x50: { DriveReady SeekComplete }
hdc: DMA disabled
ide1: reset: master: error (0x00?)
------------------------
then a little further down I see:
------------------------
I/O error:
unable to read partition tables
------------------------

I think it's time to do another restore and check to see that the drive is still bootable in the HR10. Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## marklyn

marklyn said:


> I went through every line and cut/pasted to a dos window and tried to understand what was happening...
> 
> This line here:
> miso temp.iso -py -a "zipper_tools\*" 1>nul
> 
> I think should have a period after the asterisk, like:
> miso temp.iso -py -a "zipper_tools\*." 1>nul
> 
> When I did that and followed the rest of the batch commands, I ended up with a
> zipper_universal_cd that was 305MB...
> 
> I can't test it until I run down to work... all of my home pc's are SATA drives.


That apparantly wasn't the problem, exactly... When I added the period more files from the zipper_tools folder were copied but not the superpatch. I'm at a loss at this point.


----------



## zdude1

zdude1 said:


> I couldn't even ping it (should I be able to?)
> 
> I think it's time to do another restore and check to see that the drive is still bootable in the HR10. Any suggestions?
> Thanks.


I did the work on a different computer, and had trouble finding the drive when connected as ext USB, and also on a PCI-IDE card. It worked when I had dvd-rom as hda and this HHD as hdb.

I can now telnet into the HR10! And to answer my own q, yes, I can also ping it...

Now I'm working my way thru the script....


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

RBAUTCH

when will your new zipper come out?
will it include turning off encryption ?

thanks


----------



## rbautch

marklyn said:


> I went through every line and cut/pasted to a dos window and tried to understand what was happening...
> 
> This line here:
> miso temp.iso -py -a "zipper_tools\*" 1>nul
> 
> I think should have a period after the asterisk, like:
> miso temp.iso -py -a "zipper_tools\*." 1>nul
> 
> When I did that and followed the rest of the batch commands, I ended up with a
> zipper_universal_cd that was 305MB...
> 
> I can't test it until I run down to work... all of my home pc's are SATA drives.


That's not your problem. The asterisk copies everything in the folder. The isomaker has a 300MB limit, and if you exceed that some files will not be copied. You can either use a smaller image, or create your iso with a program like ultraiso or winiso.


----------



## choptv

I have to say sorry if this have been posted somewhere already, but here goes. I zippered my tivo over a year and it has been working great. I've run into a problem. When I zippered the tivo I gave is an IP Address. Now I have a new router and I'm not able to get to the IP address I gave the tivo. example tivo address 192.168.0.x new router starts at 192.168.1.x 

Is there a way to change the ip address on the tivo so the new router will connect without zippering it again. (I can still connect with the old router) 

Thanks,


----------



## Spydertech

choptv said:


> I have to say sorry if this have been posted somewhere already, but here goes. I zippered my tivo over a year and it has been working great. I've run into a problem. When I zippered the tivo I gave is an IP Address. Now I have a new router and I'm not able to get to the IP address I gave the tivo. example tivo address 192.168.0.x new router starts at 192.168.1.x
> 
> Is there a way to change the ip address on the tivo so the new router will connect without zippering it again. (I can still connect with the old router)
> 
> Thanks,


You could just re-ip the router. That would be the easiest way.

Other than that you can use a bash cable to get in and change the ip address.

Spydertech


----------



## PortlandPaw

TivoWebPlus 2.1 has a module to help set the ip address without a lot of fuss.


----------



## bengalfreak

PortlandPaw said:


> TivoWebPlus 2.1 has a module to help set the ip address without a lot of fuss.


Nevermind, I missed the part about him still having access to the old router. TivoWebPlus is the easiest way.


----------



## qwertypo

My tivo is zippered, and has been working great for a couple years now.... but recently I have noticed a few issues. I am running the latest tivowebplus, and hackman.

I can not reprioritize season pass list.... fake call, and the auto reboot no longer function. Trying to backup season past list doesnt work either. 

Is there any easy to to repair and install? Or do I need to start over from scratch?


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

hey all
when i run the enhancement script on my instant cake ptv'd Dtivo I lose networking
i am using a supported usb device. anybody have an idea?


----------



## CREWCHIEF318

well finally got the zipper to work, YES!
it doesnt seem to install mfs_ftp, hmm thought it did


----------



## CopyCat

qwertypo said:


> My tivo is zippered, and has been working great for a couple years now.... but recently I have noticed a few issues. I am running the latest tivowebplus, and hackman.
> 
> I can not reprioritize season pass list.... fake call, and the auto reboot no longer function. Trying to backup season past list doesnt work either.
> 
> Is there any easy to to repair and install? Or do I need to start over from scratch?


From a bash prompt you should be able to type >> sh /hacks/tweak.sh and it will uninstall and then download the latest and install it, just follow the prompts.

Or go download the latest rbautch_files.tgz and FTP into hacks and then run tweak.sh


----------



## zdude1

I zippered my HR10 drive, and can telnet into it and access it via TWP.

Q1. My TWP window doesn't have the tivo name in the title box, as described in Sect. 4 of this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680
It is TWP version v2.1.b2. In fact, the menus aren't even the same as the one shown. Do I have the right version of TWP installed?

Q2. I've serached, and can't find how to change the bash prompt. I changed it during the setup, but TyTools can't successfully connect, so I'd like to change it back to default during my other testing. Any help on this is appreciated. (I can get my NPL of shows in TyTools if I first launch tserver via telnet connection)

Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon

zdude1 said:


> Q2. I've serached, and can't find how to change the bash prompt. I changed it during the setup, but TyTools can't successfully connect, so I'd like to change it back to default during my other testing. Any help on this is appreciated. (I can get my NPL of shows in TyTools if I first launch tserver via telnet connection)


It's set with the PS1 variable. Probably in /.profile. Comment it out and you get 'bash-2.02#'


----------



## zdude1

Da Goon said:


> It's set with the PS1 variable. Probably in /.profile. Comment it out and you get 'bash-2.02#'


Thanks.
I'm having a little difficulty bc of the permissions at the root directory. I know this isn't the forum for learning Unix commands, but web searches only took me so far...I copied it to another directory, changed perms, edited/saved it, and now I can't figure how to replace the original with this edited one. Is there a trick I'm missing?


----------



## Da Goon

mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## rbautch

Da Goon said:


> mount -o remount,rw /


...or "rw" on a Zippered tivo. Love those aliases.


----------



## zdude1

rbautch said:


> ...or "rw" on a Zippered tivo. Love those aliases.


Thanks Da Goon and rbautch. Worked like a charm.

rbautch, can you comment on my Q#1 about 5 posts up, re: TWP? I realize that the menu structures can be customized, so I'm not entirely surprised to see differences between the content of the sample menu shown and the way mine looks, but I'm really wondering why I don't see the TiVo device name in the top title bar of the menu box.
Thanks.


----------



## prenger745

Setup and ran the zipper. Everything seemed to go fine until I go into TWP to set MRV name and I get this response:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action:mrv
path:
env:name dans submit {Name it!}
can't scan path (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
invoked from within
"transaction {
if {$blen<$count} break
set batch [mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count]
set blen [llength $batch]
if {[lindex [lindex $batch 0] ..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 7)
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type /State/Keyring "" {
if { [regexp {^(NAMETABLE|TIVOVID|MRV)} $name] } {
set nuke "$nuke $fsid"
}
}"
(procedure "set_mrv_name_67" line 32)
invoked from within
"set_mrv_name_67 $chan $name"
(procedure "MOD::action_mrv" line 15)
invoked from within
"$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--

Anyone have anyidea how to fix this?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## rbautch

zdude1 said:


> Thanks Da Goon and rbautch. Worked like a charm.
> 
> rbautch, can you comment on my Q#1 about 5 posts up, re: TWP? I realize that the menu structures can be customized, so I'm not entirely surprised to see differences between the content of the sample menu shown and the way mine looks, but I'm really wondering why I don't see the TiVo device name in the top title bar of the menu box.
> Thanks.


Post a screen capture of what it looks like, and let us know what version of TWP you're running.


----------



## HellFish

zdude1 said:


> I zippered my HR10 drive, and can telnet into it and access it via TWP.
> 
> Q1. My TWP window doesn't have the tivo name in the title box, as described in Sect. 4 of this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680
> It is TWP version v2.1.b2. In fact, the menus aren't even the same as the one shown. Do I have the right version of TWP installed?


It sounds like you updated to 2.1.b2, correct? I don't think the zipper comes with this version. When you updated your TWP, you lost the name customization that you are talking about. Follow this link to DVRpedia page that discusses the Rbautch Enhancement Script, and read section 4, or search for the section of the page with this sentence...


> Note - if you update TWP after using this script, the customized name will disappear with the new version. To put the name of your Tivo back into the menus


*note:* This is how I've been able to keep my Tivo names on the TWP menu, but I use TWP 2.0. I do not know if this works with TWP 2.1, so be sure to back up your stuff, and please let us know if it works.


----------



## jebradl

CopyCat said:


> From a bash prompt you should be able to type >> sh /hacks/tweak.sh and it will uninstall and then download the latest and install it, just follow the prompts.
> 
> Or go download the latest rbautch_files.tgz and FTP into hacks and then run tweak.sh


But, beware, I just did that on my two DTivo's, and one of them upgraded things successfully, the other seems to have booted to a different kernel that no longer has networking enabled. Now I'm going to have to pull the drive, and start over.


----------



## zdude1

HellFish said:


> It sounds like you updated to 2.1.b2, correct? I don't think the zipper comes with this version. When you updated your TWP, you lost the name customization that you are talking about. Follow this link to DVRpedia page that discusses the Rbautch Enhancement Script, and read section 4, or search for the section of the page with this sentence...
> 
> *note:* This is how I've been able to keep my Tivo names on the TWP menu, but I use TWP 2.0. I do not know if this works with TWP 2.1, so be sure to back up your stuff, and please let us know if it works.


rbautch, I won't have access to the HR10 until tonight, but thanks to you and this interesting response from Hellfish...
I didn't (knowingly) update to 2.1.b2; as far as I know, that is the version that the isomaker put on my boot disc. I just zippered a second drive last night using the same zipper boot disc, and it has the same TWP version on it. I created the boot disc as described on the Zipper page, using the image already on the drive. The drive is a 500GB which was upgraded from stock using WinMFS about 4-5 months ago. See post 11275 above from user "prenger745"; he is also referencing 2.1.b2 after just applying the zipper....
Thanks.

At least I can do everything right now with it that I set out to do, so this small TWP issue is just a small nuisance!


----------



## HellFish

I stand corrected... I just downloaded the zipper, and you're correct -2.1.b2 is in there. I also viewed the "load.tcl" file that comes with the zipper, and could not find the lines that I adjusted to personalize the name that appears in the corner of the TWP screen.


----------



## prenger745

Hellfish,

Are you getting the same error that I get when trying to put in a name for MRV? (See my post above).

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## jkk

I'm in the process of Zipper-ing an HR10-250. So far, so good except that the backing up the root partition has taken overnight so far. 

Is this normal, or is the system "hung"?

Thanks,

J


----------



## zdude1

jkk said:


> I'm in the process of Zipper-ing an HR10-250. So far, so good except that the backing up the root partition has taken overnight so far.
> 
> Is this normal, or is the system "hung"?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


sounds like it might be hung up; bummer. I've done 2 of my HR10's, and the zipper is pretty quick to run. A few minutes max; nowhere near an hour for it actually executing.

Maybe someone can recommend the best way to bail/kill the process with the least risk. I was keeping my recordings, so this would have been a potential disaster for me, but it worked good.


----------



## prenger745

Well I am starting to think that the few small issues I have (setting MRV name, creating folders) stems from not have 'write' permission. I have tried 'rootwrite' from the bash prompt but it didn't work. It used to work with PTVnet but now I am 'zippered' Is there a different command I can use?

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## zdude1

prenger745 said:


> Well I am starting to think that the few small issues I have (setting MRV name, creating folders) stems from not have 'write' permission. I have tried 'rootwrite' from the bash prompt but it didn't work. It used to work with PTVnet but now I am 'zippered' Is there a different command I can use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


once you're telnet'ed in, try 'rw'.


----------



## prenger745

Ok I telnet'd in and did 'rw' and I think it gave me permission to write but when I try to set a name for MRV I still get this error: Anyone have any ideas?

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action:mrv
path:
env:name joe submit {Name it!}
can't scan path (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
invoked from within
"transaction {
if {$blen<$count} break
set batch [mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count]
set blen [llength $batch]
if {[lindex [lindex $batch 0] ..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 7)
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type /State/Keyring "" {
if { [regexp {^(NAMETABLE|TIVOVID|MRV)} $name] } {
set nuke "$nuke $fsid"
}
}"
(procedure "set_mrv_name_67" line 32)
invoked from within
"set_mrv_name_67 $chan $name"
(procedure "MOD::action_mrv" line 15)
invoked from within
"$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--


----------



## rbautch

Try running set_mrv_name_67 outside of Tivowebplus, and see if you get the same error.


----------



## fhobgood

Hope I am posting this question in the right place.
I have a Directv Hughes SD-DVR40 that I zippered about 2 years ago with Instancake and it works great. I have Tivoserver running on my XP pc and can view/stream movies from my pc to my Directv Tivo. I just bought another Hughes SD-DVR40 in hopes of setting up MRV between rooms and using Tivoserver for it as well. I zippered the new SD-DVR40s drive. Did not use instantcake since I did not need any extra space since I am going to be using it for MRV only. I cannot see the Tivoserver or the other Tivo in the now playing list. I have sniffed the connection with Wireshark and here is what I have noticed.

Working Directv Tivo:
It sends out a Tivo Discovery Beacon broadcast with a source port of 2190. In this Broadcast, it sends its name that I set it to "MasterBedroom". It also sends Tvbus beacons with a source port of 2191.

Nonworking Directv Tivo:
It sends out a Tivo Discovery Beacon broadcast with a source port of 2190. However, it does not broadcast the name I set nor does it send Tvbus beacons.

Tivoserver:
It sends out a Tivo Discovery Beacon broadcast with a source port of 2190.

Both Tivos are listening on ports 2190 and 2191 via the netstat -ln. Anyone have any ideas as to where I can look to see where I went wrong?


----------



## prenger745

rbautch said:


> Try running set_mrv_name_67 outside of Tivowebplus, and see if you get the same error.


Ok I tried this (I think) and here is what I got:

dantivo-TiVo# cd /hacks
dantivo-TiVo# ./set_mrv_name_67.tcl danstivo
can't read "db": no such variable
while executing
"dbclose $db"
(file "./set_mrv_name_67.tcl" line 79)
dantivo-TiVo#

Any ideas as to what I am doing wrong or how to fix it? I really don't want to have to re-zipper.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## jebradl

I recently used the tweak.sh to "update" the files on my zippered tivos. I went through the uninstall and reinstall with both, and rebooted them. One of them updated fine, the other one lost its networking. I pulled the drive, rezippered it. After the first boot after reinstallation, networking is present. The tweak.sh script was run, but again, after reboot, no networking. I had a larger drive that I'd gotten for the tivo, but never gotten around to installing it, so I zippered the drive (from a boot cd with kernel and instant cake from dvrupgrade.com). After booting, I connected via telnet, ran tweak.sh, rebooted, and again have a dysfunctional machine.

Any clues as to what's happening? And what I need to do to maintain the functions that were installed?

Thanks.


----------



## T1V0

jebradl said:


> Any clues as to what's happening? And what I need to do to maintain the functions that were installed?


you need a serial cable to be able to glean anything at this point.


----------



## jebradl

T1V0 said:


> you need a serial cable to be able to glean anything at this point.


Well, it will be a few days before I get the serial cable. I just ordered one off of ebay. What information am I going to be looking for when I do have the serial cable?


----------



## TivoJD

Is there a history somewhere that tells what the changes were in each of the zipper versions? I just hacked with zipper 4.3 and see that 4.4 is out as of 5/9/08, wondered what changed.


----------



## SteelersFan

TivoJD said:


> Is there a history somewhere that tells what the changes were in each of the zipper versions? I just hacked with zipper 4.3 and see that 4.4 is out as of 5/9/08, wondered what changed.


There is a pdf file called "Zipper_Version_History" in the tools folder of the zipper.zip file. It looks like the only thing different is an updated busybox.


----------



## qwertypo

CopyCat said:


> From a bash prompt you should be able to type >> sh /hacks/tweak.sh and it will uninstall and then download the latest and install it, just follow the prompts.
> 
> Or go download the latest rbautch_files.tgz and FTP into hacks and then run tweak.sh


thanks for your help...

Do I need to be concerned about backing up anything or deleting any folders?


----------



## rbautch

jebradl said:


> I recently used the tweak.sh to "update" the files on my zippered tivos. I went through the uninstall and reinstall with both, and rebooted them. One of them updated fine, the other one lost its networking. I pulled the drive, rezippered it. After the first boot after reinstallation, networking is present. The tweak.sh script was run, but again, after reboot, no networking. I had a larger drive that I'd gotten for the tivo, but never gotten around to installing it, so I zippered the drive (from a boot cd with kernel and instant cake from dvrupgrade.com). After booting, I connected via telnet, ran tweak.sh, rebooted, and again have a dysfunctional machine.
> 
> Any clues as to what's happening? And what I need to do to maintain the functions that were installed?
> 
> Thanks.


Try running it without installing backported drivers.


----------



## rbautch

prenger745 said:


> Ok I tried this (I think) and here is what I got:
> 
> dantivo-TiVo# cd /hacks
> dantivo-TiVo# ./set_mrv_name_67.tcl danstivo
> can't read "db": no such variable
> while executing
> "dbclose $db"
> (file "./set_mrv_name_67.tcl" line 79)
> dantivo-TiVo#
> 
> Any ideas as to what I am doing wrong or how to fix it? I really don't want to have to re-zipper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


try running like this:


Code:


 tivosh set_mrv_name_67.tcl danstivo


----------



## jebradl

rbautch said:


> Try running it without installing backported drivers.


I'll try that as soon as I get home. I'm anxious to get the functionality back.


----------



## jebradl

rbautch said:


> Try running it without installing backported drivers.


Hallelujah!! That took care of the problem. I'd have sworn that I installed it originally with the backported drivers, but it definitely craps out now if they're used.

After pulling the drive several times through this ordeal, and then waiting through 2 bootup processes with each reinstall (the initial boot, then the reboot after the changes via telnet), one thing that I'd like to see is to have everything installed initially (when installing from a cd). Then after the tivo is booted, 'kill' can be used to kill off the processes that aren't wanted, and the rc.sysinit.author can then be edited so they don't reload with the next boot. A crontab setting to reinstall the old usb drivers and reload them after a period of time can be set. If the backported drivers function as desired, the tivo can be telneted to and the crontab deleted to maintain the backported drivers. You might be able to get by without having to do a reboot. Anyway, just a thought. I hope that I'm not going to be doing any reinstalling anytime in the near future.


----------



## rbautch

zdude1 said:


> sounds like it might be hung up; bummer. I've done 2 of my HR10's, and the zipper is pretty quick to run. A few minutes max; nowhere near an hour for it actually executing.
> 
> Maybe someone can recommend the best way to bail/kill the process with the least risk. I was keeping my recordings, so this would have been a potential disaster for me, but it worked good.


Run "/cdrom/zipper nobackup" to skip the backup.


----------



## prenger745

rbautch said:


> try running like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh set_mrv_name_67.tcl danstivo


Sorry this took so long, was out of town on business. This is what I get when I run it the above way:

dantivo-TiVo# cd /hacks
dantivo-TiVo# tivosh set_mrv_name_67.tcl danstivo
can't read "db": no such variable
while executing
"dbclose $db"
(file "set_mrv_name_67.tcl" line 79)
dantivo-TiVo#

Any other ideas?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## tflitter

OK, i'm definately a newbie at this tivo stuff, however I'm pretty good with computers.

I have a Phillips DSR708 model dtv tivo

I walked through all the instructions, bought the image and the boot stuff and was successful in making a boot CD for the TIVO. I put in an Ultra ATA 250 Gb hard drive (seagate) and ran the zipper on it. The first time I did this I entered the wrong service ID, so I re-ran it and it works really nicely (great job).

However I'm still getting my tivo "stuck" on the "Welcome...loading..." screen. I have made sure I have the jumper in cable select (also tried master to make sure) and I have "zipped" the drive twice to make sure I had the right service ID entered AND I also went and specifically found the 3.5.1 kernnel in one of the ISOs and put it into the zipper tools directory and re-burned a zipper CD to use.

Everything looks successful from the zipper standpoint, however the Tivo will not boot -- just stuck on welcome.

Any ideas? Can I use an Ultra ATA drive?

Should it take forever to get past the welcome screen? maybe I'm just not waiting long enough?

Do I need to have the network cable plugged in when booting the first time? I didn't think so, but maybe I do?

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## zdude1

I have an issue with my HR10 (running 6.3f w/ Zipper) rebooting. I know it should reboot twice/week per the enhancement script, but it reboots in the middle of the day, and I notice that the "Last Call" time is just a few minutes (immediately) after the reboot. Attached is a screenshot from TWP.

Any ideas about this? Thanks.
zdude1


----------



## T1V0

zdude1 said:


> and I notice that the "Last Call" time is just a few minutes (immediately) after the reboot.


fakecall is probably running each time the box boots up, ie from rc.sysinit.author. to diagnose reboots you'll need to poke thru your logs in /var.


----------



## zdude1

T1V0 said:


> you'll need to poke thru your logs in /var.


Thanks. I'm looking thru /var/log/tvlog. By looking for calculated time of reboot, I did find this, but I didn't see anything obvious in there....notice it goes from May 15 to Jan 2, then corrects itself back to May 15. I guess I need to look in other logs to find more detail about what causes the reboots.

May 15 20:02:04 (none) DbNowShowingBucketList.C[8451]: (645) Dump this=0x5ee734f8 items=82 Nodes=0 pDirM=/Recording/NowShowingByClassic
May 15 20:02:11 (none) Recorder[260]: Checking schedule
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) TmkInit[54]: Starting program osdwriter
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) TmkInit[54]: 0.000 seconds: TOTAL for osdwriter
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) TmkInit[55]: Starting program crypto
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) TmkInit[55]: 0.000 seconds: TOTAL for crypto
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) TmkInit[72]: Starting program AtscTunerD
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) TmkInit[72]: 0.000 seconds: TOTAL for AtscTunerD
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) TmkInit[76]: Starting program atscapp
Jan 2 00:00:23 (none) TmkInit[76]: 0.000 seconds: TOTAL for atscapp
Jan 2 00:00:24 (none) TmkInit[84]: Starting program settime
Jan 2 00:00:24 (none) TmkInit[84]: 0.000 seconds: TOTAL for settime
May 15 20:04:20 (none) TmkInit[109]: Starting program fancontrol
May 15 20:04:20 (none) TmkInit[109]: 0.000 seconds: TOTAL for fancontrol
May 15 20:04:21 (none) TmkInit[110]: Starting program HpkPlatform


----------



## jar-head

Thanks to everyone responsible for the zipper...wow what an awesome tool. I just applied the 6.2a Instant Cake image to 2 of my tivos and everything works great...so easy.

I do have a couple questions though.

1) I noticed in the System Information on my tivos that no zip code was set. Can I leave it like this, or is it important to go in and set that somehow?

2) I know 6.2a isn't the latest version, but is it the "best" version to have? What am I missing out on by having an older version and not the latest? Or, is there a DirecTV page somewhere (I couldn't find one) that lists all the different version upgrades and what changes were made?


----------



## ForrestB

6.2a was issued to fix the change in daylight savings time change. They removed the MRV code from 6.3 - so you can no longer pull shows from one DirecTivo to another without using a computer.


----------



## kimsan

First and foremost, thanks to Gunny and Russ for making TiVo hacking more accessable and for their awesome support over the ages.

Thanks to the countless others who continue to help out with the support.

I've moved on to a pair of HR/AM-21 setups and am pleased so far and looking forward to the networking features they're adding. Definitely gonna miss the EXTra attrACTIONs that mfs-ftp/tytool/tySuitej and other tools allowed but I'll learn to cope.

If anyone is looking for FA-120 usb ethernet adaptors (I've got 2) or a working HR10-250 carcass with twinbreeze bracket (I have use for the drives), drop me a PM.

Now if you guys would hurry up and crack the HR-21, I'd be a totally happy camper.


----------



## prenger745

prenger745 said:


> Sorry this took so long, was out of town on business. This is what I get when I run it the above way:
> 
> dantivo-TiVo# cd /hacks
> dantivo-TiVo# tivosh set_mrv_name_67.tcl danstivo
> can't read "db": no such variable
> while executing
> "dbclose $db"
> (file "set_mrv_name_67.tcl" line 79)
> dantivo-TiVo#
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


I am still experiencing the above error when trying to put in a name for the Tivo for MRV. Everything else works fine. Any ideas?


----------



## rbautch

jar-head said:


> Thanks to everyone responsible for the zipper...wow what an awesome tool. I just applied the 6.2a Instant Cake image to 2 of my tivos and everything works great...so easy.
> 
> I do have a couple questions though.
> 
> 1) I noticed in the System Information on my tivos that no zip code was set. Can I leave it like this, or is it important to go in and set that somehow?
> 
> 2) I know 6.2a isn't the latest version, but is it the "best" version to have? What am I missing out on by having an older version and not the latest? Or, is there a DirecTV page somewhere (I couldn't find one) that lists all the different version upgrades and what changes were made?


Okay to leave zip code blank.


----------



## rbautch

prenger745 said:


> I am still experiencing the above error when trying to put in a name for the Tivo for MRV. Everything else works fine. Any ideas?


Try downloading the file from DDB and run it again.


----------



## dssgator

So, I finally got around to pulling the drive from my HDVR2 and making a new drive with zipper. Everything worked fine, my Tivo rebooted and I telneted in, and ran the tweak script. It all worked fantastic, until I did a final reboot. The Tivo booted ok, and I can still telnet in, but the program guide is empty, and I can't tune any channels. Also, navigating the menus is VERY slow from one item to the next. 
Does this make sense to anyone? Did I make some newbie mistake? 

BTW, thanks to the creators of this entire process... they're saving us all a ton of time, you guys are awesome. 

-DSSGator


----------



## ttodd1

The unit is indexing - give it 24-48 hours and all should be well.... As for the not being able to tune to channels, what exactly do you mean?


----------



## ForrestB

Go into the Tivo setup screen and make sure your Dish type, number of connected tuners (1 or 2) and your zipcode is correct.


----------



## dssgator

ttod1- you were right. I just had to wait long enough for the indexing to finish. When I checked on it today, the menu navigation was not slow anymore.

ForrestB- you were also right. I had to go through the dish setup again, and set my zip code, and then I could tune all the channels... except locals!

Luckily I found this:
http://www.dvrplayground.com/article/13683/?textpage=5
which talks about re-enabling locals. I tried dialing the '711', but that got me nowhere. However, when I got to the phone menu where they asked me what I needed, I just said "no local channels". That automated support figured it out, and updated my locals over the satellite. Now everythings working great. 
Thanks for the help.

-DSSGator


----------



## durst

Whats a CHEAP 802.11g wireless adapter that will work with a zippered Tivo?

I see the compatibility list, but most if not all are b not g devices. This list was made like two years ago?


----------



## ForrestB

durst said:


> Whats a CHEAP 802.11g wireless adapter that will work with a zippered Tivo?
> 
> I see the compatibility list, but most if not all are b not g devices. This list was made like two years ago?


There are NO USB 802.11g adapters that are compatible with a Zippered DirecTivo running 6.2 or 6.2A software. I believe software version 6.3.x supports one model - the Tivo brand 802.11g adapter.


----------



## durst

ah, I see.

Thanks for that.

Also, my HDVR40 is @ version 6.3f and I want to zipper it and of course use 6.2a version so I can do MRV. 

I don't want to lose settings/recorded shows, and I want to use the same drive that it is already using (250 gb) What is the best way zipper. I mean can I downgrade the software to 6.2a without re-imaging and losing everything?

sorry if this is mentioned somwhere. This is a beast of a thread!


----------



## prenger745

rbautch said:


> Try downloading the file from DDB and run it again.


This didn't work either, so now my question is this...I have yet to zipper my second Tivo..but when I do, do I *NEED* to set an MRV name or can I just use IP addresses? The way I have my network set up, it will be just as easy for me to remember the IP addresses of my TIVOs.

By the way, I downloaded and re-ran the file and when I try to set MRV name in TWP I get this:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action:mrv
path:
env:name hell submit {Name it!}
can't scan path (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
invoked from within
"transaction {
if {$blen<$count} break
set batch [mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count]
set blen [llength $batch]
if {[lindex [lindex $batch 0] ..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 7)
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type /State/Keyring "" {
if { [regexp {^(NAMETABLE|TIVOVID|MRV)} $name] } {
set nuke "$nuke $fsid"
}
}"
(procedure "set_mrv_name_67" line 32)
invoked from within
"set_mrv_name_67 $chan $name"
(procedure "MOD::action_mrv" line 15)
invoked from within
"$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--


----------



## ttodd1

durst said:


> I don't want to lose settings/recorded shows, and I want to use the same drive that it is already using (250 gb) What is the best way zipper. I mean can I downgrade the software to 6.2a without re-imaging and losing everything?


No


----------



## prenger745

prenger745 said:


> This didn't work either, so now my question is this...I have yet to zipper my second Tivo..but when I do, do I *NEED* to set an MRV name or can I just use IP addresses? The way I have my network set up, it will be just as easy for me to remember the IP addresses of my TIVOs.
> 
> By the way, I downloaded and re-ran the file and when I try to set MRV name in TWP I get this:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action:mrv
> path:
> env:name hell submit {Name it!}
> can't scan path (errNmNameNotFound)
> 
> while executing
> "mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {
> if {$blen<$count} break
> set batch [mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count]
> set blen [llength $batch]
> if {[lindex [lindex $batch 0] ..."
> (procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 7)
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFile fsid name type /State/Keyring "" {
> if { [regexp {^(NAMETABLE|TIVOVID|MRV)} $name] } {
> set nuke "$nuke $fsid"
> }
> }"
> (procedure "set_mrv_name_67" line 32)
> invoked from within
> "set_mrv_name_67 $chan $name"
> (procedure "MOD::action_mrv" line 15)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $chan $path $env"
> --cut here--


So I thought I would try uninstalling the tweak. Went perfect. The re-ran the tweak and I didn't see any errors while running the tweak. But I still get this error when trying to set MRV name. I am trying to watch videos from my computer on my Tivo. I see the DVR: TivoServer in my "Now Playing List". But when I select it it says "Programs cannot be transerred from the Tivo Server DVR to the 4215 DVR because the 4215 DVR is not enabled for transfers"

Is that because I have not been able to set an MRV name?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## prenger745

After messing around a lot with not being able to set an MRV name, someone suggested running Superpatch again and then set mrv name.tcl. That did the trick. It almost seems like Superpatch wasn't ran during the tweak script? (is that possible?).

Anyways ran both from Bash and can now Set MRV in TWP!

Perfection!

Thanks Rbautch for the awesome Zipper Program!

Dan


----------



## evil_admin

Where to begin...

This all started out with the zipper script being unable to download the newest updated version. I tried to ping and trace out and I think it was a DNS related problem. I know very little about linux so I could not troubleshoot the problem. To simplify the everything, I started over. Such a mistake.

Now the NIC leds will not light up and when I attempt to console in through the serial port, all I get is gibberish. I can tell you that me cable is fine, it did work before the zipper patch was run. The tivo does boot and load DTV service but I cannot do anything on the back end to find out what is screwed up. 

I am running a Philips DSR704. The drive (new 160GB) was prepped using the proper instantcake and the PTVNET CD. I allowed the HD to boot until DTV video was showing and the NIC (linksys USB200M ver 1) LEDs were lit up then removed the drive and ran the zipper. I have tried this 2 different times, once telling zipper not to install the backported drivers (not really sure what it did and could not find anything in the FAQ on it). 

Please help. This one is being a pain. 2 others I hacked nearly 2 years ago are still running fine and having no problems.


----------



## qwertypo

Re- Zippered.

I guess my version was old enough, I had to manually uninstall, and then copy over a new copy of tweak.sh, then ran that. I also had to type in PATH manually so that wget would run. Fixed all of my problems. But now I have a new one. 

I use TivoWebPlus to stream videos in Window Media Player, and now when I select .ASX link, it just says starting, and never connects. Any suggestions?


----------



## CrashHD

durst said:


> Also, my HDVR40 is @ version 6.3f and I want to zipper it and of course use 6.2a version so I can do MRV.


I've used the slicer to go back to 6.2a from 6.3f. Twice. It is not supposed to work, but it did.

If the alternative is reimage, you have nothing to lose by trying, but $20. Are there any recordings on the disk worth rolling those dice for $20?


----------



## rbautch

evil_admin said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> This all started out with the zipper script being unable to download the newest updated version. I tried to ping and trace out and I think it was a DNS related problem. I know very little about linux so I could not troubleshoot the problem. To simplify the everything, I started over. Such a mistake.
> 
> Now the NIC leds will not light up and when I attempt to console in through the serial port, all I get is gibberish. I can tell you that me cable is fine, it did work before the zipper patch was run. The tivo does boot and load DTV service but I cannot do anything on the back end to find out what is screwed up.
> 
> I am running a Philips DSR704. The drive (new 160GB) was prepped using the proper instantcake and the PTVNET CD. I allowed the HD to boot until DTV video was showing and the NIC (linksys USB200M ver 1) LEDs were lit up then removed the drive and ran the zipper. I have tried this 2 different times, once telling zipper not to install the backported drivers (not really sure what it did and could not find anything in the FAQ on it).
> 
> Please help. This one is being a pain. 2 others I hacked nearly 2 years ago are still running fine and having no problems.


PTVnet and the Zipper are 2 mutually exclusive ways of hacking your tivo to enable bash access. Zipper doesn't download the latest version on it's own, you have to manually download it from the zipper website. My suggestion is start over. Skip PTVnet and follow the instructions on the Zipper website to install a new image and hack your tivo.


----------



## evil_admin

rbautch said:


> PTVnet and the Zipper are 2 mutually exclusive ways of hacking your tivo to enable bash access. Zipper doesn't download the latest version on it's own, you have to manually download it from the zipper website. My suggestion is start over. Skip PTVnet and follow the instructions on the Zipper website to install a new image and hack your tivo.


I just did exactly that. Started with a newly downloaded image of instant cake, carefully followed the directions on the zipper site and I am getting similar results. The console port gives pure gibberish and is not responsive (after hacking) and the network does not work. I did try another NIC, this time a DLINK D650 and it appeared to work, LED came on after normal boot delay but the IP that was statically assigned could not be pinged. Just for the heck of it I tried to telnet to it but it did not work.

During the zipper script, i noticed that it said something about the serial port, said something like TTY2. I could not find anything in putty to match, thinking that maybe if the encoding method of the data was wrong, it would cause the console port problem.

I noticed that the zipper script does not ask for a subnet mask, does it automatically assign a class C or decide on what to assign based on the static IP?

Thanks again.


----------



## durst

CrashHD said:


> I've used the slicer to go back to 6.2a from 6.3f. Twice. It is not supposed to work, but it did.
> 
> If the alternative is reimage, you have nothing to lose by trying, but $20. Are there any recordings on the disk worth rolling those dice for $20?


No, I was told that I would lose the recordings period. So you are saying that you were able to use the slicer to revert back to 6.2a without losing recordings?

I'm just trying to find an alternative to instacake to go back to 6.2a because I'm unemployed and don't want to spend $20. And I can't find a 6.2a image. Otherwise I would have already re-imaged it.


----------



## CrashHD

durst said:


> No, I was told that I would lose the recordings period. So you are saying that you were able to use the slicer to revert back to 6.2a without losing recordings?


 You can try. It worked for me, but it's worth pointing out, that was only a test box, and I only ran it for a few weeks after the rollback, before reimaging to test the next thing I was working on. In the time I ran the unit though, it was flawless.


----------



## ttodd1

If he has 6.3f and it is a never before hacked box, then 6.2a will not be on it anymore, since 6.3f was a upgrade from 6.3e. If I read your post right you went from 6.2a to 6.3f then back, he would not be.


----------



## durst

ttodd1 said:


> If he has 6.3f and it is a never before hacked box, then 6.2a will not be on it anymore, since 6.3f was a upgrade from 6.3e. If I read your post right you went from 6.2a to 6.3f then back, he would not be.


yea, darn. he's right. Actually its on 6.4a now. So I guess thats out of the question.

Oh well. Still trying to find a 6.2a image if anyone is generous enough to help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## temp357

Does zipper work with 6.4 for the HR10?


----------



## HellFish

durst said:


> Oh well. Still trying to find a 6.2a image if anyone is generous enough to help me out.


Thanks to a deal brokered by AllYourBase & tivoupgrade, you can figure out a url to 6.2a slices in this post: 6.3e slices. Just change the 6.3e in the "6.3e-0.slices.tgz" url to 6.2a.


----------



## teberly

I just purchased the TRENDnet TU2-ET100 and it will not work with my zippered DTivo - it works with a wireless USB NIC, but I plug in the Trendnet and nothing.... any ideas?



rbautch said:


> Here is a list of adapters that is supported by both the Zipper and 6.3a without using the backported drivers.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
> product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
> product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
> product 0b95 1720 Intellinet/ST Lab USB Ethernet
> product 2001 1a00 DLink DUB-E100
> 
> Note that the DUB-E100 is the original version, not the "revision B1" commonly sold in stores today. Rev B1 will work when you Zipper your tivo with 3.1.5f, but when you run the slicer, you'd have to copy the drivers over and modify the usb.map file. If you're confident in your abilities, you can search TCF for instructions on how to do that, otherwise stick with a compatible adapter on the list above. Ask the Ebay seller if it's a rev B1 adapter. Also note that the Linksys USB200M has been supplanted in stores by "version 2", which also requires the backported drivers.


----------



## rbautch

temp357 said:


> Does zipper work with 6.4 for the HR10?


No reason it shouldn't, but I haven't tried it. I updated the enhancement script to work with 6.4.


----------



## Bob_Collins

rbautch said:


> No reason it shouldn't, but I haven't tried it. I updated the enhancement script to work with 6.4.


Does the Zipper work with 6.4a for any/all series 2 DTiVo's (Philips DSR708 in particular)?

If it does, will the version of Zipper I just downloaded today, include your updated enhancement script for 6.4a?


----------



## durst

HellFish said:


> Thanks to a deal brokered by AllYourBase & tivoupgrade, you can figure out a url to 6.2a slices in this post: 6.3e slices. Just change the 6.3e in the "6.3e-0.slices.tgz" url to 6.2a.


Cool thanks. I found it and downloaded the slices.

Now I just need to figure out how to use The Slicer to use it. I've never done that before.

Thanks again!


----------



## rbautch

durst said:


> Cool thanks. I found it and downloaded the slices.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to use The Slicer to use it. I've never done that before.
> 
> Thanks again!


Running the slicer should download and install those slices automatically if it sees you don't have them.


----------



## rbautch

Bob_Collins said:


> Does the Zipper work with 6.4a for any/all series 2 DTiVo's (Philips DSR708 in particular)?
> 
> If it does, will the version of Zipper I just downloaded today, include your updated enhancement script for 6.4a?


It should work, and it does include the updated enhancement script. Please post your experience when you try it.


----------



## temp357

Am I blind, or has the thread with the rbautch enhancement script disappeared?


----------



## Xtra7973

temp357 said:


> Am I blind, or has the thread with the rbautch enhancement script disappeared?


It's still there. You need to go to the bottom of the page and change your display options from "last two weeks" to "last month" or something longer. Or just go here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680


----------



## Bob_Collins

rbautch said:


> It should work, and it does include the updated enhancement script. Please post your experience when you try it.


How do I tell it to use the 6.4a superpatch then? I have edited mine and disabled the 30 second skip, I prefer to leave that setting the way it has been working up to now.


----------



## Bob_Collins

I run the Zipper command, and the first thing it asks for is the first 3 digits of the Service ID. I input those 3 digits, hit <Enter> and the next line is the zipper command stating "Too many arguments", but then it drops down a line and seems to run fine from there. Is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## durst

rbautch said:


> Running the slicer should download and install those slices automatically if it sees you don't have them.


Why would the slicer *automatically *download and install an old version (6.2a) and not the latest software?


----------



## Bob_Collins

to get a good, clean image to start from (6.4a), BEFORE I begin to zipper, if I am taking the image from one DSR708 to a different DSR708? 

If I do the clear & delete everything, do I need to do an initial call then (again, before beginning the zipper install), and create a backup afterwards which can then be restored to either (any) DSR708?

I am still hoping to get answers to my 2 earlier questions also.

Thanks!


----------



## HellFish

durst said:


> Why would the slicer *automatically *download and install an old version (6.2a) and not the latest software?


A valid question, and even though rbautch brought it up in this thread, you would probably get the answer (from the creator of the slicer) quicker by posting in:
1: in a new thread here, 
2: at dvrupgrade forums, 
3: or in a slicer thread here if we already have one.


----------



## temp357

Xtra7973 said:


> It's still there. You need to go to the bottom of the page and change your display options from "last two weeks" to "last month" or something longer. Or just go here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680


thanks!


----------



## rbautch

durst said:


> Why would the slicer *automatically *download and install an old version (6.2a) and not the latest software?


Yes. I've never downgraded software using the slice technique, and others have reported mixed results, so be prepared with a backup.


----------



## William Lander

I purchased the aforementioned unit at our local Goodwill store, for $10. It was my intention to rip out the hard drive and use it to replace the HD in my son's computer which crapped out. 

The unit is in very clean condition and complete with the owners manual, quick start guide and remote. Before canalizing the Tivo, I thought to check it out, just for something to do. The unit after taking ages to boot, worked fine. I watched all the programming that was stored to the hard disc. 

My question: I'd like to use this in conjunction with the ZAT-500 HD over the air digital receiver I have. The receiver had A/V outputs, the Tivo has A/V inputs outputs and the TV has a number of A/V inputs. 

With all this said, will I be able to use this unit as I did with my VCR, or is it more trouble then its worth and my original plan was what I should stick with?

Lastly, if I connect the Tivo to my computer (USB to USB) can I use it as a "secondary HD"?

Thanks!


----------



## ttodd1

This should be its own thread as it has nothing to do with what this one is about.


----------



## MessyMarvin22

After finishing with zippering, I am trying to restore my season passes using TWP and I get the following error...does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,
MM

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action:backup_restore_read
path:
env:fname /var/TWP/backups/settings submit Load
can't scan path (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs scan $mfsdir -start $name -count $count"
invoked from within
"transaction {
while {$i<$blen} {
foreach {id name type} [lindex $batch $i] break
if {$prelen && $prefix!=[string range $name 0 $prelen]} {return bReak..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFileTrans" line 1)
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $seasonpassdir "" 20 {
set sp [db $db openid $fsid]
set fields [dbobj $sp attrs]
set content [construct_record_cont..."
(procedure "take_snapshot_sp" line 8)
invoked from within
"take_snapshot_sp 0 1"
(procedure "take_snapshot_for_restore" line 4)
invoked from within
"take_snapshot_for_restore"
(procedure "load_backup" line 18)
invoked from within
"load_backup $chan $fname"
(procedure "MOD::action_backup_restore_read" line 10)
invoked from within
"$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--


----------



## MessyMarvin22

Is there a way to upload a more up-to-date channel logo file? The ones loaded with the zipper are somewhat out-of-date?

Thanks,
MM


----------



## randyr505

I am trying to have my zipper setup so that I don't have to boot to the cdrom. I had this setup with the old zipper before it was compiled. It doesn't work anymore with the new version. The main problems I see are the dd's don't work well since it doesn't fully support the device name I am using. If I recall correctly when I put in sdg (instead of hda) it works for some of the stuff but then when it dd's the root partition it fails. I was able to link some device names, i.e. ln -s /dev/sdg /dev/hda... and it worked somewhat but still haven't found the magically setup. 

If I put in hda (linked to sdg and sdg1,sdg2, etc) it sits at Backing up your root filesystem to alternate partition..." until I Ctrl-C, then I get this:
42089873+0 records in
42089872+0 records out
21550014464 bytes (22 GB) copied, 1909.65 seconds, 11.3 MB/s
which obviously isn't correct.

When I run it again everything seems to work until I get to bootpage (bootpage not found). I have bootpage in my path (PATH=$PATH:.) and in an alias. I have /cdrom linked to my zipper_tools directory so /cdrom/bootpage is there. I don't know why it can't find it. Everything else seems to work.

zipper: line 358: bootpage: command not found
Your bootpage parameters have been set to:

Copying BusyBox...
...

After completing the zipper script I didn't see any more errors. I ran the following commands since bootpage wasnt' found. Is this all that I need?
bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" -C /dev/hda
bootpage -B 6 /dev/hda
bootpage -A 3 /dev/hda
They all succeeded without error.

I have 6 Dtivos and 3 of them have died (bad drives) in the last 3 weeks so I want to setup the zipper to be simple without all of the reboots and making cd's for each version. I can then just overwrite the zipper with the new version, etc. I then plan on mfsbackup so I will have a backup I can start with if/when my drives go bad.

Better yet, how can I uncompile the zipper bash script and edit it to work for my setup? Why was it changed to a compiled script? I assume for support reasons. I can see people editing the script and then asking why it doesn't work.

Thanks for the great work with the zipper. I love it!


----------



## choptv

I've searched for anyone having this problem but I can't find any. So please forgive me if this question has been answered already.

I'm having trouble connecting to my tivo via my network. I'm using an usb to ethernet adapter and it worked great about a month ago. I've checked everything I know to check and still a no go. Is there a way to check the USB ports on the Tivo to see if they have gone bad? Or does anyone know a way to fix this problem? can a bash cable do the same thing the ethernet cable was doing?

thanks,


----------



## classicsat

You can try another ethernet adapter. If you have bash, it can say if it makes a connection.

You can also set up an always on serial ppp connection, and it will do everything and ethernet connection can, except transfer content.


----------



## iguy

I just ran the the tweak_uninstall.sh on a Phillips DirecTivo that was working fine with the 2.0 Beta Zipper (don't ask.. was feeling pretty stupid) and then ran the tweak.sh again and it downloaded the latest enhancements.tgz automatically. After I did this, answered the questions and rebooted the system, it has been incredibly unstable. It reboots after about every 15mins give or take. Any thoughts on why? I commented out the entire crontab and that didn't help with the crashes and am trying to narrow down to the root cause.

What should I try changing disabling now?

This is the error I found in /var/log/tverr before the system reboots.



Code:


Jul  4 03:44:49 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[287]:  (Audit, line 31 ())
Jul  4 03:44:49 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread HandleDataChanged <287> strayed!
Jul  4 03:44:49 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
Jul  4 03:44:49 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
Jul  4 03:44:49 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   0x010bfa44 0x010824bc 0x010820bc 0x00c678fc 0x00c63f2c 0x00c4128c 0x00c
Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   0x00c40394 0x00c6db4c 0x00c6d460 0x00c6d2b0 0x01243720 0x013ac51c 0x013
Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:
Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread HandleDataChanged <287>: assertion failure
Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Jul  4 03:48:13 (none) Stack[188]: Pop() stack underflow, err = 0xffff


----------



## grins

I re-zippered my hdvr2 running 6.2a, cause I thought something was wrong with it.

No errors during the zippering, however, at boot time, I get this from the serial port:

...
Found hpk front panel model 1
/lib/modules/usbcore.o: error reading ELF header /lib/modules/usbcore.o: No space left on device
/lib/modules/usb-ohci.o: error reading ELF header /lib/modules/usb-ohci.o: No space left on device
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
...

df says 

Filesystem 1024-blocks Used Available Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7 126911 48672 71686 40&#37; /
/dev/hda9 126911 3350 117008 3% /var


Should I try FTPing the drivers over to the tivo? Which ones should I transfer, 2.4.20_Series2?


----------



## T1V0

grins said:


> ...
> Found hpk front panel model 1
> /lib/modules/usbcore.o: error reading ELF header /lib/modules/usbcore.o: No space left on device
> /lib/modules/usb-ohci.o: error reading ELF header /lib/modules/usb-ohci.o: No space left on device
> PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
> ...


the drivers are probably corrupted somehow.


> Which ones should I transfer, 2.4.20_Series2?


yep. you may need to do it over bash. hyperterminal has a transfer/send function you can use.


----------



## grins

T1V0 said:


> the drivers are probably corrupted somehow.


Thanks, T1VO, that did it! Happy fourth, y'all


----------



## Matt L

Got a couple of problems. I've zippered any number of units in the past without a problem, but my 2 HR10-250s are giving me headaches. One is running 6.4a, the other 6.3c. I'd like to force the unit with 6.3c to update, the case is still open so it's no big deal to pull the drive and rezipper, but I can't seem to find any directions to do it without the slicer, is there a way?

Anyway to my issues. I ran zipper, and got TiVo desktop 2.3 running and on the 6.3c unit I can see my pictures and music. However on the 6.4a unit I see nothing, no options on the main screen. Also even though during zippering I tell it I do not want Showcases and Stars, and it properly seems to delete them during the process, I still have them on the screen. Weird. I used superpatch67, is there a version that would work better?

I want to run Movieloader with these two units so I can transfer recordings from one to the other, but I don't see anything on the 6.3c unit that would indicate it's connecting to the server. Any suggestions?


BTW, I did uninstall and reinstall zipper from the bash. It connected to the sever after several attempts so I think I have the latest version.


----------



## unclemoosh

Matt L said:


> I used superpatch67, is there a version that would work better?
> 
> I want to run Movieloader with these two units so I can transfer recordings from one to the other,


I don't know if we can talk about that on this forum. But you need to patch tivoapp to enable HMO/HME. Search the other forum.


----------



## rbautch

iguy said:


> I just ran the the tweak_uninstall.sh on a Phillips DirecTivo that was working fine with the 2.0 Beta Zipper (don't ask.. was feeling pretty stupid) and then ran the tweak.sh again and it downloaded the latest enhancements.tgz automatically. After I did this, answered the questions and rebooted the system, it has been incredibly unstable. It reboots after about every 15mins give or take. Any thoughts on why? I commented out the entire crontab and that didn't help with the crashes and am trying to narrow down to the root cause.
> 
> What should I try changing disabling now?
> 
> This is the error I found in /var/log/tverr before the system reboots.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Jul  4 03:44:49 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[287]:  (Audit, line 31 ())
> Jul  4 03:44:49 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread HandleDataChanged <287> strayed!
> Jul  4 03:44:49 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
> Jul  4 03:44:49 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
> Jul  4 03:44:49 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
> Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
> Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
> Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
> Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
> Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   0x010bfa44 0x010824bc 0x010820bc 0x00c678fc 0x00c63f2c 0x00c4128c 0x00c
> Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:   0x00c40394 0x00c6db4c 0x00c6d460 0x00c6d2b0 0x01243720 0x013ac51c 0x013
> Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]:
> Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread HandleDataChanged <287>: assertion failure
> Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
> Jul  4 03:44:50 (none) HandleDataChanged[287]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
> Jul  4 03:48:13 (none) Stack[188]: Pop() stack underflow, err = 0xffff


This is symptomatic of a corruption in MFS. Try doing a "Clear Program Information and To Do List". Ah, the benefits of serial output.


----------



## mclevenger

sven_kirk said:


> OK. I finally decided to go with the zipper install. I followed the instructions to create the Zipper iso. Every time, I get "created the zipper_universal_CD.iso WITHOUT Tivo image".


I have zippered my DVR39 and it makes ISO perfectly with an instantcake filename of _instantcake-IC2-dvr39-6.2a-01-2-121.iso_
I get the "WITHOUT Tivo image" as quoted above when I try to make a zipper ISO for my DVR40 using an instantcake ISO named _instantcake-IC2-dvr40-6.2-01-2-321.iso_

I have tried renaming the file with several variations. i.e. _IC2-dvr39-6.2a-01-2-121.iso_, _IC.iso_ and _instantcake-IC-dvr39-6.2a-01-2-121.iso_

I have used this instantcake to build a drive, I know it is good. I also tried a backup copy of it just to be safe.

Does anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Matt L

I was playing around with my hr10-250 on 6.4a, apparently few of the enhancements took. I can get a bash prompt, and tivoweb does work, but 30 second skip is not working, none of the HMO stuff is showing up, if I look at my system info it's just the standard display not the verbose one I get on my other zippered DTiVos. I have uninstalled and reinstall from the bash prompt.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rbautch

Matt L said:


> I was playing around with my hr10-250 on 6.4a, apparently few of the enhancements took. I can get a bash prompt, and tivoweb does work, but 30 second skip is not working, none of the HMO stuff is showing up, if I look at my system info it's just the standard display not the verbose one I get on my other zippered DTiVos. I have uninstalled and reinstall from the bash prompt.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Sounds like your tivoapp wasn't patched. Here are some options to fix it in order of increasing difficulty.

1. Run


Code:


touch /zipper_flag

at bash, and then run the enhancement script again.

2. Go to the zipper wiki, find the tivoapp patches, and apply them.

3. Go to DDB and download superpatch. Then apply the 6.4a patch to the superpatch script and run it.


----------



## rbautch

mclevenger said:


> I have zippered my DVR39 and it makes ISO perfectly with an instantcake filename of _instantcake-IC2-dvr39-6.2a-01-2-121.iso_
> I get the "WITHOUT Tivo image" as quoted above when I try to make a zipper ISO for my DVR40 using an instantcake ISO named _instantcake-IC2-dvr40-6.2-01-2-321.iso_
> 
> I have tried renaming the file with several variations. i.e. _IC2-dvr39-6.2a-01-2-121.iso_, _IC.iso_ and _instantcake-IC-dvr39-6.2a-01-2-121.iso_
> 
> I have used this instantcake to build a drive, I know it is good. I also tried a backup copy of it just to be safe.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas??


This means that the batch script was unable to extract the tivo image from the instantcake iso. The isomaker has a 300MB limit, and if you exceed that it will fail. You can either use a smaller image, or create your iso with a program like ultraiso or winiso. If you don't think that's the problem, then extract the image from the instancake iso (the filename is called 000001), and put it in your tools folder instead of the instantcake iso.


----------



## Matt L

Sorry, this may be a dumb question, but where is the wiki? If I click on the link from this page: http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
It brings up a page that says thewallens.net and this domain may be for sale. It does say zipper wiki at the top though.


----------



## mclevenger

Thanks rbauch. Now I see it. it looks like the miso.exe is from a trial version of magiciso that has a 300mb .iso limit. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dkerr24

Matt L said:


> Sorry, this may be a dumb question, but where is the wiki? If I click on the link from this page: http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
> It brings up a page that says thewallens.net and this domain may be for sale. It does say zipper wiki at the top though.


Try it again... I just tried that link and it worked fine. Either that or you got some spyware that is taking control of certain websites in your browser.


----------



## ttodd1

Yes THAT link works fine it is the link on that page to the wiki he is talking about. According to this post:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357338

it is now here:

http://www.dvrpedia.com/Zipper_-_SApper_-_Enhancement_Script


----------



## Matt L

Thanks!
Yep, I found it. The link at the bottom of the page work properly, but the link at the top left does not. Someone might want to go in and change the one link and avoid a lot of confusion for people not familiar with things.


----------



## rbautch

Matt L said:


> Thanks!
> Yep, I found it. The link at the bottom of the page work properly, but the link at the top left does not. Someone might want to go in and change the one link and avoid a lot of confusion for people not familiar with things.


Fixed now, thanks.


----------



## sfxc13

I am trying to mount my tivo using an external drive enclosure connected to my laptop via usb. I cannot figure out for the life of me where it is mounted. I have attached a photo of what appeared when I ran the following command dmesg | grep -i "usb"

If anybody can figure out where the drive is mounted I would really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## MungoJerrie

sfxc13 said:


> I am trying to mount my tivo using an external drive enclosure connected to my laptop via usb...If anybody can figure out where the drive is mounted I would really appreciate it.


Do this instead:


Code:


dmesg | grep sd[a-z]

 And then post the results. Typically it would be something like:


Code:


mount /dev/sda1 /dos

 Assuming it was mapped to 'a' and you only had one partition on the drive.


----------



## sfxc13

Well I tried dmesg | grep sd[a-z] and the results were nothing. Out of curiosity I tried dmesg | grep hd[a-z] and the onlything to show up was my cd drive. So it appears that not only is the boot loader not mounting my usb drive it is also not mounting my internal hard drive.

I am assuming I need another boot loader or to include different drivers. Any ideas or should I start begging friends to open up their desktop computers ...


----------



## MungoJerrie

sfxc13 said:


> Well I tried dmesg | grep sd[a-z] and the results were nothing. Out of curiosity I tried dmesg | grep hd[a-z] and the onlything to show up was my cd drive. So it appears that not only is the boot loader not mounting my usb drive it is also not mounting my internal hard drive.
> 
> I am assuming I need another boot loader or to include different drivers. Any ideas or should I start begging friends to open up their desktop computers ...


You should use the boot CD from www.mfslive.org - it has very good USB support.


----------



## sfxc13

I tried the mfslive cd but then was unable to get the cd to mount and got a UTF-8 error. The mfslive did generate much more usb prompts including a few sda entries. However at the very end is said something about usb 2-2 going offline after it kept being reset. I assume I need to re-burn the boot disk with a lower file system. As far as the USB enclosure does it sound like this is working or should I return it and try another one?

BTW thanks for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jameswing

I'm Using Zipper for HR10-250 & TivoWebPlus 2.1.b2 (TWP). I enabled the link in TWP for streaming to Windows Media Player (WMP). I also registered all the TyShow stuff on my windows client. After starting vserver manually via telnet on the DTivo, I can open WMP and give it a URL like this: "tivo://192.168.10.55/673768" to play a recorded show. But the URLs provided by TWP are more like this: "http://192.168.10.55/%7BFat%20Albert%7D%7BNot%20an%20Episode%7D%7BFX%7D%7B673768%7D.asx". And those links don't work. 

What am I missing? And why do all the posts I've read call the link that TWP generates the "View" link, when mine is a "asx" link. Is theirs newer, or is mine? Am I supposed to be using something other than vserver to service the link?

Thanks,

--jim


----------



## scaredwitless

jameswing said:


> I'm Using Zipper for HR10-250 & TivoWebPlus 2.1.b2 (TWP). I enabled the link in TWP for streaming to Windows Media Player (WMP). I also registered all the TyShow stuff on my windows client. After starting vserver manually via telnet on the DTivo, I can open WMP and give it a URL like this: "tivo://192.168.10.55/673768" to play a recorded show. But the URLs provided by TWP are more like this: "http://192.168.10.55/%7BFat%20Albert%7D%7BNot%20an%20Episode%7D%7BFX%7D%7B673768%7D.asx". And those links don't work.
> 
> What am I missing? And why do all the posts I've read call the link that TWP generates the "View" link, when mine is a "asx" link. Is theirs newer, or is mine? Am I supposed to be using something other than vserver to service the link?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> --jim


Thanks for posting the questions, Jim, I have been having this exact same problem on my recently zippered Phillips DSR704 and DSR708. The latest version of zipper, on top of an instantcake 6.2a image. I enabled the tyshow link view in tivowebplus, manually started vserver, and am using tyshow-beta-0.17, it was the only version I found that worked on my x64 system. I have been having all the issues you described, but what is truly odd is I notice that occasionally if I click on the asx link in firefox and tell it to open with wmp, although it usually never starts (firefox just says opening connection indefinitely), sometimes if I leave it sitting for hours(i am not exaggerating) it will eventually spring to life and open WMP with the video feed working just f fine.. But only now and then, I have not been able to achieve even this result in some time. Thanks for asking the question, because I was unsure where to ask it and if it was just me missing something obvious. By the way, I too have been a bit baffled why everyone refers to a view link, when mine says ASX.

Thank you anyone that can provide some guidance.


----------



## unclemoosh

scaredwitless said:


> By the way, I too have been a bit baffled why everyone refers to a view link, when mine says ASX.


----------



## scaredwitless

unclemoosh said:


>


Thank you for that. Mine looks quite a bit different:









The asx appeared when enabling tyshow links in TWP, but no sign of the view link. Well thanks for confirming I'm not insane.


----------



## unclemoosh

scaredwitless said:


> Thank you for that. Mine looks quite a bit different:
> 
> The asx appeared when enabling tyshow links in TWP, but no sign of the view link. Well thanks for confirming I'm not insane.


This probably ought to be in the TWP support thread. What version of TWP are you running?


----------



## scaredwitless

unclemoosh said:


> This probably ought to be in the TWP support thread. What version of TWP are you running?


TivoWebPlus v2.1.b2, installed by the enhancements script. And yes you're right about the TWP thread most likely, I wasn't sure where to post it, so I just tacked on to Jim's post when I saw it. Is the thread you mention, one on this forum? Thanks.


----------



## unclemoosh

scaredwitless said:


> TivoWebPlus v2.1.b2, installed by the enhancements script. And yes you're right about the TWP thread most likely, I wasn't sure where to post it, so I just tacked on to Jim's post when I saw it. Is the thread you mention, one on this forum? Thanks.


The main support thread is at DDB. You should really update to the latest build. It works like a champ. its .b3 dated 080715.


----------



## scaredwitless

unclemoosh said:


> The main support thread is at DDB. You should really update to the latest build. It works like a champ. its .b3 dated 080715.


Thank you so much for your advice. I mistakenly assumed I had the most recent version, I found b3 on sourceforge, updated to it, and though I still only have the ASX link, it seems to behave amazingly now. WMP launches instantly and the video shortly follows. All the gobbledegook Jim observed in the asx link is cleaned up in b3. Thank you very much, you have my immense gratitude, as does everyone who works on these amazing tools/scripts/etc.

edit: and now I found the even newer b3 version you mentioned by following links over at ddb. This version gives a live TV link which shows a view link next to the asx link on each tuner. Still no view links on the NPL, but hey the asx links work great. Now.. to trod off and try to figure out why firefox complains there's no program assigned to the tivo: designation.. I would've thought the reg key that came with tyshow would've registered that one. It works if I give the tivo: url directly to WMP, so probably not too far off. Thanks again, sorry this was the wrong thread.

edit edit: ah and the key to associate tivo: urls to WMP, just found it over on ddb. All set. thanks.


----------



## rnegron57

Thanks for this way cool hack... :up: I'm ready to hack my TIVO S1R-S4080R and install THE ZIPPER. The TIVO just got disconnected today from DIRECTV to a NEW HD-DVR (not TIVO).

I have a simple question  .. I hope.

Beside the bene's I'll get for adding the DVR to my PC network... the MAIN reason I'm trying to hack the TIVO... is to save a bunch of old B&W movies on my S4080R...

Your instructions reccomend using a fresh HDD. Outside of the normal risks, when dealing with a HDD that already has data on it... what reccomednations do you have? Will running the zipper on this drive format or in any way delete the current image and data on the drive?


----------



## SteelersFan

rnegron57 said:


> ... Will running the zipper on this drive format or in any way delete the current image and data on the drive?


Nope.  Not unless you tell it to install a new image. So to be safe leave any images off of the Zipper CD.


----------



## rnegron57

SteelersFan said:


> Nope.  Not unless you tell it to install a new image. So to be safe leave any images off of the Zipper CD.


Thanks Steelers Fan!!!

I'm an old hat at PC hacks... 1st time of hacked a TIVO.. though... wish me luck...


----------



## SteelersFan

rnegron57 said:


> Thanks Steelers Fan!!!
> 
> I'm an old hat at PC hacks... 1st time of hacked a TIVO.. though... wish me luck...


No prob...

... and GOOD LUCK!!! :up:


----------



## Soapm

SteelersFan said:


> Nope.  Not unless you tell it to install a new image. So to be safe leave any images off of the Zipper CD.


I kept answering that question wrong and would wipe my drive every time. My brain just saw that question backwards... :up:


----------



## bman12

I have three DTV series 2 TIVOs originally zippered a long time ago. All has been working well except lost ability to open TWP from browser on two of them. I updated TWP via telnet and tar and could only access TWP by browser while in telnet and running tivoweb console. If I closed telnet...no twp. I requested help at "the other" site and was told to edit rc.sysinit with the following:

1) CYA

Code:
cp /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit /etc/rc.sysyinit.orig2) add a statement to start TWP - you are going to have to know where you've installed TWP and use the correct path here!
Example - if you've installed to /var/TWP....

Code:
echo "/var/TWP/tivoweb" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit

which I did using /TivoWebPlus which ismy directory and now TWP starts and is running. However, I realized that maybe I should have edited rc.sysinit.author instead!
Below is both my rc.sysinit and rc.sysinit.author as they are now. What should I do to make sure all my hacks are loading?

IW rc.sysinit.author (Read onl Row 54 Col 1 1:15 Ctrl-K H for help
reboot
fi
fi

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 0 1 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhac
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi

# Connect to the gotomydvr server:
if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
fi

as opposed to rc.sysinit which looks like this:

IW rc.sysinit (Read only) Row 109 Col 1 1:20 Ctrl-K H for help
source $ScriptFragmentFile
else
# May be a dangling symlink, directory, or no scripts present
echo "$ScriptFragmentFile cannot be run"
fi
done
}

echo "Starting rc.sysinit"

for SysinitStage in A_PreKickstart \
B_PostKickstart \
C_MediaInitialization \
D_PreMfs \
E_PreApplication \
F_ApplicationLaunch \
G_PostApplication ; do
RunStage $SysinitStage
done

echo "rc.sysinit is complete"

/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb


----------



## rbautch

These are the lines that the enhancement script adds to your author file to start tivowebplus:

# starting Tivowebplus
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb


if you don't have these in there, add them


----------



## bman12

But is it Ok that I also have a line starting tivoweb in the rc.sysinit file as well as the rc.sysinit.author file or should I use joe and delete /Tivowebplus/tivoweb from rc.sysinit and just put it in the author file? Probably a stupid question!
Thanks


----------



## bengalfreak

Hmm, it seems that I am all of a sudden having a network problem. I have four DTivos, all zippered when the zipper first came out. They are all on software version 6.2a. Everything was working great until today including MRV. Suddenly none of the DTivos are showing up in the others Now Playing List. It is consistent among the four units. However, they are all still accessible by TWP via my desktop computer which is very puzzling to me. I've done some searching, but either I am not using the right keywords, or no one has ever come across this problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've rebooted the Tivos and the router and that solved nothing.


----------



## tivoupgrade

bengalfreak said:


> Hmm, it seems that I am all of a sudden having a network problem. I have four DTivos, all zippered when the zipper first came out. They are all on software version 6.2a. Everything was working great until today including MRV. Suddenly none of the DTivos are showing up in the others Now Playing List. It is consistent among the four units. However, they are all still accessible by TWP via my desktop computer which is very puzzling to me. I've done some searching, but either I am not using the right keywords, or no one has ever come across this problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've rebooted the Tivos and the router and that solved nothing.


Sounds like a problem with DNS; take a look at this thread as it may shed some light. I think there are a few other threads that address this but this should get you on the right track.


----------



## Matt L

I have a HD Tivo on software version 6.3e that thends to pop in and out of HMV. It's always available from my computer via TiVo web, but every now and then it can't seem to see the server on my main computer. I've never found a way to solve this.


----------



## MATT1981M

rnegron57 said:


> Thanks for this way cool hack... :up: I'm ready to hack my TIVO S1R-S4080R and install THE ZIPPER. The TIVO just got disconnected today from DIRECTV to a NEW HD-DVR (not TIVO).
> 
> I have a simple question  .. I hope.
> 
> Beside the bene's I'll get for adding the DVR to my PC network... the MAIN reason I'm trying to hack the TIVO... is to save a bunch of old B&W movies on my S4080R...
> 
> Your instructions reccomend using a fresh HDD. Outside of the normal risks, when dealing with a HDD that already has data on it... what reccomednations do you have? Will running the zipper on this drive format or in any way delete the current image and data on the drive?


if you have not hacked it yet, what you can do is do a dd to copy the orig drive to a new, larger one...after doing that, you can expand the image to the full drive size...once you do that, you can then run the zipper on the new drive..that way when it gets fubar'ed you will always have the original drive...


----------



## DeereWright

Sorry if this has been covered before, but I have searched to no avail. I want to upgrade my HR10-250 to 6.4a from 6.3f. It is already zippered, and running great. The question I have is how do I do the upgrade without losing all my hacks? I have the slices in MFS already, and I know how to do the manual upgrade with the modified installSw.itcl, but how do I avoid losing my hacks and network/telnet access? Is there a step by step somewhere? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## unclemoosh

Yes, but the easiest way is The Slicer


----------



## DeereWright

unclemoosh said:


> Yes, but the easiest way is The Slicer


So if I don't want the easiest way, how do I go about it???


----------



## classicsat

1. edit the installSw.itcl script to not reboot.
2. run the installSw.itcl script

3. copy the kernel from the current running partition to the partition which the new software has been installed.

4. copy hack files and directories over.

5. reboot.


----------



## lilchub101

Hey guys just have a few questions Before i zip my tivo i have a series 2 dtivo Samsong 4040r now i was wondering if there was a way to do this for free with out paying for intent cake or a boot cd. and whats the risk i plan to use a new hdd i no i will void all warranty but like is dtv going to know or am i ok as long as i stay unplugged from the phone? thanks for all your help like just tell me the risks because its my dads and he wants me to find out so give me the detals so i can show him. also i am shure i no the linux side and i can make this but and all thanks


----------



## MATT1981M

lilchub101 said:


> Hey guys just have a few questions Before i zip my tivo i have a series 2 dtivo Samsong 4040r now i was wondering if there was a way to do this for free with out paying for intent cake or a boot cd. and whats the risk i plan to use a new hdd i no i will void all warranty but like is dtv going to know or am i ok as long as i stay unplugged from the phone? thanks for all your help like just tell me the risks because its my dads and he wants me to find out so give me the detals so i can show him. also i am shure i no the linux side and i can make this but and all thanks


just buy the boot cd... it is only 5.00 and it has what u will need

you will need to dd the old drive to the new (i cant remember where i found the info..it may have been on "the other" site....basically it will create an exact copy of the original drive...), and expand the image if the new drive is bigger

then run the zipper and the normal process..voila one hacked dtivo...

JUST BUY THE CD!!! trust me it is worth the 5.00 it costs...you wont need the instacake image unless your original drive gets fubar'd

when you buy a new hdd, get what you want...dont go cheap...dont buy a 160 now and then try to upgrade to a 500gb later...it doesnt really work that way...you will need to transfer all of the recordings and sp's off of the smaller drive, and then pull the original tivo hdd that you stashed in the closet to start from scratch and then transfer everything back...basically you can only expand an image ONE TIME...so you cant expand to a 160gb from a 40gb and then that same 160gb to a 500gb... the rest is spelled out 4u... i will look thru my info that i used when i first started hacking dtivos to find the site that had all the dd commands and also the comands to add a drive to an existing setup (make a 2 hdd dtivo..) i have it saved somewhere...


----------



## bengalfreak

tivoupgrade said:


> Sounds like a problem with DNS; take a look at this thread as it may shed some light. I think there are a few other threads that address this but this should get you on the right track.


Yep it was DNS, sorta. After mucking around with lots of settings with no luck, I realized, when my daughter could not access the internet from her laptop, that my router was fubar'd. And that's why all of the DNS calls were failing. Its a funny thing though, my desktop, which is the computer that i use to horse around with the Tivos, was getting the internet just fine or I would have expected the router much earlier. Who knew? New router, all problems gone. Oh well, I'll never get that Sunday back.


----------



## DeereWright

classicsat said:


> 1. edit the installSw.itcl script to not reboot.
> 2. run the installSw.itcl script
> 
> 3. copy the kernel from the current running partition to the partition which the new software has been installed.
> 
> 4. copy hack files and directories over.
> 
> 5. reboot.


Thanks. I know how to do 1. and 2., but 3. and 4. is where I need help. Do I a dd for 3 and 4, and what is the proper syntax?

Or... can someone point me to a thread that covers this already?


----------



## dw17

Hey everyone:

I added a new HDVR2 to my system, about to Zipper it and get a network adapter.

I have the D-Link DUB-E100 on my first system.

Looking for a second adapter for the second one. I found a "D-Link DUB-E100 A1" which looks different than the one I have.

I only found one reference to the "A1" but I want to make sure this adapter will work with the Zipper and Enhancement Script.

Thanks in Advance.

Doug


----------



## classicsat

HW version A1 will work fine, that is what I have, in the newer stylw, which is a rectangle box rounder on the sides.

I believe the older ones are styled like a D-link router.


----------



## dw17

classicsat said:


> HW version A1 will work fine, that is what I have, in the newer stylw, which is a rectangle box rounder on the sides.
> 
> I believe the older ones are styled like a D-link router.


Thank you

I ordered one, will see how it works this week.

dw17


----------



## clm47

sorry if this has been covered already, but here goes, I followed the directions in great detail, created the zipper disk, loaded to a Samsung HA250JC for a Hughes DVR40. all went extremely well, can telnet to the Tivo unit fine, BUT, here's the problem. I can only get one tuner to come up enabled (always tuner #1). I removed the cables from the dish, examined them, connected 2 where 1 was and 1 where 2 was. Reset, reboot many times nothing. Talked to DirecTv support, nothing. Reinstalled the original WD400 40GB hdd, and I'm back to normal (tuners #1&2 enabled and working). The info screen was giving me tuner #2 not enabled. System test skipped right over tuner #2 because it was labeled "not enabled". Now I noticed I was able to go right to the DVR record function without making a call home. A while ago I cleared my WD400 for other reasons (too many "can't connect" messages) and was forced to bring the Tivo to my neighbors house to dial out (I have Packet 8 VOIP) in order to be able to set the DVR to record. Can that be the issue? With this Zipper disc using cake and the other $5 file, I didn't need to dial out to get to the record menu. I thought I was home free, I'm not sure where to look next for help!


----------



## Da Goon

repeat guided setup


----------



## clm47

Da Goon said:


> repeat guided setup


thanks, I'll give that a shot next time I get a chance to swap the disk back!


----------



## keepthewebopen

Can the appropriate folks fix the zipper download file...as of right now, the Zipper download location:

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper/zipper.zip

gives you a corrupted file (date of file on server preserved via wget download):

1044480 bytes (exactly 1020K) 2008-08-18 00:06 GMT zipper.zip

From Linux, by running 'zip -F zipper.zip' you can see the file is a truncated version of the full zipper.zip file, as it lists several zipper files/directories before stopping.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

I reuploaded the file. Still getting a corrupt file when I download in Firefox, but it works fine in IE. Not sure what's going on there.


----------



## keepthewebopen

That fixed it for me. A wget of the file gave me this:

12999117 2008-08-24 03:45 GMT zipper.zip with md5sum=ca9955913a1f2b7d862b9b0022e474fc

I'm guessing your FF re-download test is caching the previous corrupt file or something.

Thanks for the quick fix!


----------



## dw17

dw17 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I ordered one, will see how it works this week.
> 
> dw17


The DUB-E100 ver A1 works great. Thanks for the help


----------



## H-bomb

I see that this thread has been going for a while so I hope that it's still being monitored. 

I downloaded the zipper and folowed the instruction, including buying the 6.2a instantcake software (Samsung 4040R) and the LBA48 boot iso. I can boot from the cd but when I hit enter at the prompt to boot: it runs through a series of checks and stops at a message that says: 
mc-ultra.c: No ISAPnP cards found, trying standard ones . . . 

The systems gets stuck at that point. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## clm47

Da Goon said:


> repeat guided setup


thanks, that did it!


----------



## Gunnyman

H-bomb said:


> I see that this thread has been going for a while so I hope that it's still being monitored.
> 
> I downloaded the zipper and folowed the instruction, including buying the 6.2a instantcake software (Samsung 4040R) and the LBA48 boot iso. I can boot from the cd but when I hit enter at the prompt to boot: it runs through a series of checks and stops at a message that says:
> mc-ultra.c: No ISAPnP cards found, trying standard ones . . .
> 
> The systems gets stuck at that point.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


I'm guessing here, but it LOOKS like the boot disc can't find a HD controller on your machine. Is it pretty new, with Serial ATA Hard Drives?
If so, disable them in your bios, this may make booting from CD tough. 
You can also see if your bios has a initilize first setting, if it does, select IDE.


----------



## TheBigDogz

Hi, I have a relatively new machine with only ONE IDE channel. Can I hook up my CDROM and and the to-be-zippered hard drive on the same IDE channel? I have read else where that I need to have two IDE channels in order for it to work.

I also have an external USB CDROM, can I boot the zipper CD off of the USB CDROM and hook up the TIVO Hard drive to the IDE and get it zippered that way?

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## classicsat

You can zipper from the same IDE channel.

If your computer supports boot from USB CDROM, you can use that also.

You can also put the TiVo's HDD on a USB IDE adapter, if you have one of those.


For all of those, you need to keep your hda/b and sda/b straight.


----------



## TheBigDogz

classicsat said:


> You can zipper from the same IDE channel.
> 
> If your computer supports boot from USB CDROM, you can use that also.
> 
> You can also put the TiVo's HDD on a USB IDE adapter, if you have one of those.
> 
> For all of those, you need to keep your hda/b and sda/b straight.


Thanks, I will give that try


----------



## bengalfreak

I have had zero luck in the past getting a CD-ROM and hard drive to work on the same IDE channel.


----------



## H-bomb

Gunnyman said:


> I'm guessing here, but it LOOKS like the boot disc can't find a HD controller on your machine. Is it pretty new, with Serial ATA Hard Drives?
> If so, disable them in your bios, this may make booting from CD tough.
> You can also see if your bios has a initilize first setting, if it does, select IDE.


I found out from another thread on this site that the drivers were for the ethernet card (integrated). So I diasbled those in BIOS. But I can't get it to run the zipper script.

I can boot from the CD but my problem is that the PTVupgrade application is set to acces the nsts applicatoin that came with LBA48. So what happens is:

after booting from the cd, getting the PTVupgrade LBA48 Support Utility Disc Version 4.04DD screen, and hitting enter again, I'm brought to PTVupgrade /# 
I can mount the CDROM by entering CDROM but the application then looks for the nsts utility. Since I followed the Zipper instructons thsi utility is not there and so it returns the message:
*/cdrom/nsts/*.nsts no such file or directory*
Is there a way to mount the disc from here without it attempting to look for this utility? Then I can run the zipper.

Thanks


----------



## NovaFIOS

question, I have an original samsung sir4040 directivo collecting dust from my old dtv days. I now have fios with Tivo HD. Was wondering if I could hack the old directivo just to move programs to for mrv? I see there are some patches and stuff you could do. I dont mind cracking open the directivo since its old and collecting dust, but I would be hesitant to do anything on my tivo HD since, one it was expensive, and 2 I dont want to break it. (wife would kill me)


----------



## classicsat

Answered elsewhere.


----------



## scaredwitless

H-bomb said:


> I found out from another thread on this site that the drivers were for the ethernet card (integrated). So I diasbled those in BIOS. But I can't get it to run the zipper script.
> 
> I can boot from the CD but my problem is that the PTVupgrade application is set to acces the nsts applicatoin that came with LBA48. So what happens is:
> 
> after booting from the cd, getting the PTVupgrade LBA48 Support Utility Disc Version 4.04DD screen, and hitting enter again, I'm brought to PTVupgrade /#
> I can mount the CDROM by entering CDROM but the application then looks for the nsts utility. Since I followed the Zipper instructons thsi utility is not there and so it returns the message:
> */cdrom/nsts/*.nsts no such file or directory*
> Is there a way to mount the disc from here without it attempting to look for this utility? Then I can run the zipper.
> 
> Thanks


From step 3 in the zipper instructions:



> C. Mount the CD by typing: mount /dev/hdX /cdrom (where X is the location of your CD drive, most likely c or d).


----------



## smartwatermelon

Hi folks,

My two DTiVos have been Zippered for quite a while now with no problems. I recently switched from Windows to Mac and now I am having difficulty telnetting to the units; in Mac OS Terminal I am getting locally echoed characters and control codes, and can't find how to turn that off. Example:



Code:


GJETOST:~ smartwatermelon$ telnet 192.168.15.74
Trying 192.168.15.74...
Connected to 192.168.15.74.
Escape character is '^]'.
GuestRoom-TiVo# [B]ppwwdd^M[/B]
/var/tmp
GuestRoom-TiVo#

Anyone know how to fix this? Thanks!


----------



## ForrestB

In OSX terminal, you should start the session with telnet -K xx.xx.xx.xx


----------



## smartwatermelon

ForrestB said:


> In OSX terminal, you should start the session with telnet -K xx.xx.xx.xx


That worked, thanks! Interestingly, the manpage for telnet says -K "Specifies no automatic login to the remote system." I wouldn't have guessed this would affect local echo!


----------



## ForrestB

Glad it's working for you. I can't take credit - it's a Gunnyism


----------



## turgo

so how do i get this marvelous script


----------



## unclemoosh

turgo said:


> so how do i get this marvelous script


See link in first post.


----------



## zdude1

Is it ok to ask about S2_Unscramble and its affect with the Zipper?

edit: Nevermind, I see that it appears not to be an acceptable discussion topic


----------



## zdude1

Well, anyways, my HR10 is messed up and won't reboot properly right now, so I'm trying to get in via serial cable. I've connected to it and the console shows:

Output enabled
Service number is 3570000xxxxxxxxx
What is password?

Did zipper set a default password that I don't remember?
Thanks.


----------



## ossrocks

Hey rbautch, long time fan of your work with the script. I recently had a problem where one of my Hughes SD-DVR40 kept pausing funny (fractions of a second while watching a show, driving me nuts). It inspired me to pull a spare DVR40 out of the closet I had in case a disaster happened.

Now I have:

2 SD-DVR40's with much bigger drive's in them that I Zippered this past weekend using the 6.2 instantcake. Work awesome with the ASOHOUSB, and the re-zippering of the hosed Tivo seems to have resolved the pausing issues making me wonder if the drive was badly fragmented.

I've tried to search this thread for a 6.4a answer but the conclusion is unclear to me. So now I'm thinking of Zippering the Tivo in the living room which is an RCA DVR40. It was never Zippered, just put a bigger drive in it years ago. Its running 6.4a.

I don't think that the Instantcake image I bought for the Hughs would work on the RCA. I'm tempted to use the same boot disk and say no to using the image and Zipper the 6.4a drive as-is so I can keep the existing season passes and all of my daughter's Diego/Dora stuff. bad plan?

Is the superpatch-6.2a.tcl incompatible? 

Is this an acceptable thing to do? If I toast this drive downstairs can I use the same instantcake image on that chasis and just make it identical to the other two I've successfully converted this week?

Thanks! (And you might want to add this to the Wiki)

edit: Yikes. I don't want to lose MRV. I think I'm sticking with 6.2a. Anyone know if the Hughes image will work on the RCA? I guess I could move a drive over there to find out


----------



## HellFish

zdude, I never had to use the serial cable (knock on wood), but the search option is your friend:

Password after Zipper Install | Serial Bash

It looks like you're hitting enter too early.


----------



## tcom

I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 (service number 351). I am running Zipper 4.6 under Ubuntu 8.04 (need the latest kernel to recognize my motherboard).

Zipper doesn't seem to recognize my service number:



Code:


Please enter the first 3 digits of your service number: 351
cut: fields and positions are numbered from 1
Try `cut --help' for more information.
Unknown service number. Exiting

but it recognizes other service numbers



Code:


Please enter the first 3 digits of your service number: 357
cut: fields and positions are numbered from 1
Try `cut --help' for more information.
Are you using 6.3x software? [y/n]:

Welcome any suggestions, thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Looks like the cut command is failing for you. This is how the Zipper parses the service number:


Code:


echo -n "Please enter the first 3 digits of your service number: "
read service
if [ ! $(echo $service | grep '^[0-9]\{3\}$') ]; then
	echo "Invalid service number. Exiting..."
	exit 1
fi
digit1=`echo $service | cut -c0-1`
digit2=`echo $service | cut -c2-2`
digit3=`echo $service | cut -c3-3`

Later on it does the following check for 351 tivos:


Code:


elif [ "$digit1" == 3 -a "$digit3" == 1 ]; then
	export type=dtivo
	export usbmapheader1='/device ax8817x/a\'
	export usbmapheader2='/device ax8817x/a\'
	export usbmapheader3='/device pegasus/a\'
	kernel_loc=3.1.5
	export driver=2.4.20_Series2

If it fails this test, then it gives the error that you got. Not sure why cut is failing, but may be due to the version of cut that you have on your Linux distro. If you're able to write a little shell script to test the output of cut on your machine, then maybe we can work this out. Otherwise, boot from the lba48 CD where we know that version of cut will work.


----------



## tcom

Ah, that's exactly it, thank you for the insight. The GNU version of cut under ubuntu requires a syntax of "cut -c1-1" to extract the first character from the service number string.

This would be a trivial change to zipper to get it to work for me, but while I see the editable sapper.sh script, I don't see an editable zipper script, only a zipper binary. Is zipper source not available for modification?

Unfortunately I can't use the lba48 boot because that kernel won't recognize my Gigabyte motherboard's ide devices - I must boot using a more recent kernel.


----------



## zdude1

HellFish said:


> but the search option is your friend:
> 
> It looks like you're hitting enter too early.


Sorry, I should have stated initially that my comcast HSI has been down for a couple days, and I'm limping along using my verizon cellphone tethered, which moves along like a herd of turtles, at avg of 11kbs, if I'm lucky. Any extra page loads take a long time, but I have some threads bookmarked, so I can get to those much faster.

I appreciate your help, and agree that I am hitting it too early, and thus landing myself in the PROM menu which doesn't help me at all.

Clarified on edit:
A question for the zipper gurus (rbautch and others):
I zippered my drive in the past, and had saved recordings then, used it for several months and have more recordings on it, and then this week tried some tricks with it, ftp'ing some files to run at boot, and now my tivo won't get past the initial gray "Welcome. Powering up..." screen. I think the cause is a botched rc.initsys file which I ftp'd without ensuring the transfer was in a binary mode. It was AUTO, so I don't know what is sitting there trying to run while booting, thus my guess as the reason for the no boot condition.

QUESTION: Can I pull the drive and safely re-run the zipper, again choosing to keep my recordings? Or should I just try to mount the drive and copy a good rc.sysinit file to it and try that first?

Thanks.


----------



## classicsat

I'd try copying a good rc.sysinit first.

It could be you edited the file in a Windows editor, which adds a CR, which Linux balks at.
Being it is plaintext, it should transfer anyhow. Make sure the permissions are set to executable.


----------



## zdude1

Good point, the rc.sysinit file is not the real culprit, but it was modified to load lernels and run modules which were mucked up in the ftp transfer. The rc.sysinit was modified on the HR10 via telnet, so that file should be fine. In that process, I just renamed the original file to save it for later. So I be able to go back in with the drive connected to PC/linux, and change the file back so that it doesn't call the mucked up kernels/modules.

I just want to get back to where the thing boots, because I'm pretty sure I know how I messed it up, then I will re-do it.
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## zdude1

This isn't a good sign. I installed the drive as hdb, with cdrom on hda.
I boot using the zipper boot disk (ptvupgrade iso), and fdisk shows no partition table existing on the drive. Obviously, something trashed the MBR. Maybe it trashed other stuff as well.

In my research, I see there are some tricks to attempt to recover the mbr. Does anyone have any experience doing this on a HR10 drive? What Linux boot cd is best to use, etc? I have recordings on there that I REALLY would try almost anything to recover.
Thanks.


----------



## tcom

Successfully installed zipper. Drive booted up then rebooted itself as supposed to. Inspection of drive shows firstboot_flag removed so presumably first boot was successful.

However, I can't get access via ethernet or serial. I have a Linksys USB200M v2.1 which when plugged in flashes lights then goes completely dark. From reading the board I understand this adapter needs the backported drivers which may require running tweak.sh before they are completely installed (however I did inspect usb.map and noticed addition of driver was successful).

So now I'm down to the serial connection to try to get my Tivo working but can't connect. I tried both minicom and cutecom. Purchased and tried both a $10 dumb USB-USB serial cable and a $40 "file sharing" USB-USB cable at 115200 8N1 on both of the Tivo's USB ports, but nothing is working to get me a bash shell. Any thoughts?

Since I can mount the drive no problem I was thinking maybe I could go in and add the commands to completely install the USB drivers to rc.sysinit.author but I don't know what those commands would be.


----------



## classicsat

You don't get serial from the USB ports. You need to connect the Serial Control port (the lower 1/8" jack on the rear of the TiVo) to a serial port on your computer (you can use a USB Serial adapter if you have to, on the computer).


----------



## tcom

Well there was my problem right there! Doh. Thanks. Grabbed my serial cable from my series 1 hacking days and got bash straight away.

After running the tweak.sh script, Tivo is activated and happy, however no change in Linksys USB200M v2.1 catatonia. Removing it induces the Tivo to dump an "unlinking" message to the terminal, so the Tivo can see the usb device, but just can't use it.

I'm assuming this latest zipper installs the latest backport drivers. If anyone else has encountered Linksys USB200M v2.1 problems or success would welcome any suggestions.


----------



## zdude1

zdude1 said:


> I boot using the zipper boot disk (ptvupgrade iso), and fdisk shows no partition table existing on the drive. Obviously, something trashed the MBR.


Well, it appears that I needed to use pdisk -l /dev/hdb and mfsinfo /dev/hdb in order to see the partitions. Once I had that, I was able to mount the hdb7 partition and get my original rc.sysinit restored. Now it boots up fine again.

Thanks for the help and tips.


----------



## inahaz

tcom said:


> Well there was my problem right there! Doh. Thanks. Grabbed my serial cable from my series 1 hacking days and got bash straight away.
> 
> After running the tweak.sh script, Tivo is activated and happy, however no change in Linksys USB200M v2.1 catatonia. Removing it induces the Tivo to dump an "unlinking" message to the terminal, so the Tivo can see the usb device, but just can't use it.
> 
> I'm assuming this latest zipper installs the latest backport drivers. If anyone else has encountered Linksys USB200M v2.1 problems or success would welcome any suggestions.


I believe I have the same issue as you. I'm using the USB200M on a 10-250. I haven't tried the serial cable method yet. All three green lights are illuminated on the USB200M though (constant).

Via Norton Antivirus I can view the network and I can see the box, so it is there. But Norton reports it as being "offline". It has an IP address that is different from what I set as a static IP during the Zipper load.

No success on attempting to telnet in on either IP address (what I set during the zipper load nor what Norton says the IP address is).

Hopefully this adds some more data points for you. I'll let you know if I have any success in tinkering around. (Going out of town for awhile though, so won't have time for a few weeks.)


----------



## TubaMan-Z

The Context
I now have more DVRs than TVs. One of those DVRs is an RCA DVR40 with the original drive. I have 2 other SD DVRs (see my signature) that I successfully Zipper'd some time ago. I decided to deactivate (from a DirecTV point of view) the DVR40 and put it into media server mode, just until I have watched and deleted all the currently saved content. (thus saving the monthly mirroring fee)

The Story
After I had determined that such a media server mode was possible (by searching this and other forums) and being somewhat laz...er...time constrained, I decided to download the PTVnet CD to upgrade the DVR40. Mistake #1 - I did not read close enough to realize that the PTVnet CD doesn't include MRV - the entire reason for the upgrade. After successfully (apparently - ended with no errors) upgrading the DVR40 (note: original drive), I tried to telnet to it - no luck. This caused me to dig further and realize "No MRV". (Note: I did not check the ethernet adapter for power-on light at this point.) So back to this forum I came and built a new Zipper install CD (my previous version was comprised of the Zipper tools CD and the LBA48 boot CD). I applied this over the PTVnet installation and all went apparently well - installation succeeded with no errors. I assigned a wired IP address of 192.168.1.140. My DNS server is setup to only give out addresses through 192.168.1.109. I installed the drive back into the DVR40, connected all cables (including ethernet adapter - Netgear FAP120) and powered on. It went through the expected reboot during boot-up. When all was done, the light on the ethernet adapter (known to work correctly as it was 10 minutes earlier connected to a Zippered, MRV-working DVR) was not on. Having already read the help on the Zipper wiki, I powered off, switched to the other USB port, and powered back on. Still no power to the USB port. I next tried re-Zippering, power-off/power-on, trying both USB ports, with the adapter plugged in before powering on - still no power to the USB ports.

The Question
So....what else can I try? I did select to "Install backported USB drivers" when I ran the Zipper - both times. Maybe I should try selecting no to that? The problem is not in the ethernet adapter or the line to the router - I can swap back to the other Zippered box that normally goes in that location and MRV works fine. It is clear (to me at least) that the USB ports are not getting any power. I've searched this forum and found some hits from foxmid and steelerfan a couple of years back, but I never saw a resolution of that. Suggestions appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

/lazy
does the latest version of the zipper work with 6.4a software?
/lazy


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> /lazy
> does the latest version of the zipper work with 6.4a software?
> /lazy


Not sure. You could be the guinea pig and report back.


----------



## Gunnyman

well upgrading with slices and copying over the killhdinitrd kernel resulted in a reboot loop because the mfs database never got created, the unit went from now powering up to just a few minutes more, then back again. I never see the upgrading software screen, which is where the mfs database gets created and yada yada.
I'm SKEERED


----------



## tivoupgrade

rbautch said:


> Not sure. You could be the guinea pig and report back.


I just ran it on a 6.4a system configured with an up and coming release of PTVnet.

It appeared to work fine except for one thing...

I chose 's' to configure it with a static IP address and the unit had been previously configured to DHCP with PTVnet.

The scripts did not remove or rename any of the DVRupgrade init flags (/init/ptv_flags) so the DHCP settings overrode the static ip configuration (I checked and the values in MFS have been updated correctly).

I simply went in and renamed the DHCP_ON flag to DHCP_OFF (and left everything else intact), rebooted and things worked fine.

Might be worth looking at how you are dealing with the ptv_flags, however...

Lou


----------



## TubaMan-Z

I'd wonder if this might be my problem (previously configured with PTVnet and DHCP) except....would that show up as the USB ports not being powered up?


----------



## tivoupgrade

TubaMan-Z said:


> I'd wonder if this might be my problem (previously configured with PTVnet and DHCP) except....would that show up as the USB ports not being powered up?


I don't think so, that sounds very different. In my situation, the system still came up with DHCP, until I renamed the DHCP flag to DHCP_OFF and rebooted, and then it came up with the static IP settings. At no point did I lose network connectivity, however...


----------



## Bluewookie

Has anyone ever encountered an error message about the SMART feature not being enabled on their drive?

I zippered an almost new Seagate (7200.10) 320 GB drive, and the first time I booted the SD-DVR40 with this drive I had an error message about SMART capabilities not being enabled, and a warning about drive failure.

I know the drive is good, because I ran Spinrite (level 4) on before applying the zipper.

When I rebooted the receiver, I could no longer find the error message.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rbautch

Bluewookie said:


> Has anyone ever encountered an error message about the SMART feature not being enabled on their drive?
> 
> I zippered an almost new Seagate (7200.10) 320 GB drive, and the first time I booted the SD-DVR40 with this drive I had an error message about SMART capabilities not being enabled, and a warning about drive failure.
> 
> I know the drive is good, because I ran Spinrite (level 4) on before applying the zipper.
> 
> When I rebooted the receiver, I could no longer find the error message.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I created a tool called drivemonitor.sh, which runs SMART tests on your drive, and looks through your logs for errors indicative of a drive failure. This tool runs as part of the enhancement script, but you can run it on your own to see what errors come up. It's located in /enhancements/drivemonitor.sh The enhancement script also sets up a cron job to run drivemonitor.sh regularly, and it will post errors to a log as well as to the Tivo UI as a message.


----------



## dw17

Bluewookie said:


> Has anyone ever encountered an error message about the SMART feature not being enabled on their drive?
> 
> I zippered an almost new Seagate (7200.10) 320 GB drive, and the first time I booted the SD-DVR40 with this drive I had an error message about SMART capabilities not being enabled, and a warning about drive failure.
> 
> I know the drive is good, because I ran Spinrite (level 4) on before applying the zipper.
> 
> When I rebooted the receiver, I could no longer find the error message.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Gunny...I think the question is a bit different.

I was getting the same error. I think (cannot completely recall) running smartctl with a switch to turn on SMART.

I found it in the enhancements directory.

I think the syntax is:

smartctl --smart=on --offlineauto=on --saveauto=on /dev/hda

or type smartctl -h for the help page.

dw17


----------



## Bluewookie

Here is some more info regarding the SMART error I got.

This was the message I found in the log folder. I'm pretty sure this drive (Seagate 7200.10 320 GB IDE) supports SMART, but I'm not sure how to enable in a linux system.



Code:


Thu Sep 18 23:49:33 UTC 2008
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Failed S.M.A.R.T. test on primary drive hda. Details Below
smartctl version 5.32 Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it.

Here are the initial results from executing drivemonitor.sh



Code:


jim-tivo-TiVo# drivemonitor.sh
Found the following line in your kernel log that may indicate a failing drive:
 435:Sep 18 23:49:33 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 437:Sep 18 23:49:34 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 439:Sep 18 23:49:35 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 441:Sep 18 23:49:36 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 443:Sep 18 23:49:37 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 445:Sep 18 23:49:37 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 447:Sep 18 23:49:38 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
 436:Sep 18 23:49:33 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 438:Sep 18 23:49:34 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 440:Sep 18 23:49:35 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 442:Sep 18 23:49:36 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 444:Sep 18 23:49:37 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 446:Sep 18 23:49:37 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 448:Sep 18 23:49:38 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
Your primary drive hda S.M.A.R.T. satus is: FAILED
No secondary drive was detected.
Your primary drive (hda) temperature is  degrees Celsius.
.//drivemonitor.sh: [: : integer expression expected
Number of reallocated sectors on your primary drive (hda) is ,
.//drivemonitor.sh: [: -: integer expression expected
 which is not yet in excess of the threshold set by your drive manufacturer.
 If the number of reallocated sectors continues to increase, your drive may fail.
Results of extended self test for primary drive (hda) are not yet available.
 Run drivemonitor.sh again after two hours for results.
 Commencing extended offline self test for hda now.
***
Found a crontab named "root" in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
Would you like to append it to run drivemonitor.sh every night? [y/n]: jim-tivo-TiVo# drivemonitor.sh


----------



## sk33t3r

Rbautch, any word if zipper works on 6.4 on a sd dtv unit? Or on a HR10-250 with 6.4?


----------



## Song0330

Hello everyone, first-time modder here and I'm having an issue getting the USB ports enabled on my HR 10-150 for my Linksys USB200M. I've tried zippering several times, but the lights on my adapter do not come on at all. When asked about installing backported drivers, I answer yes and get these error messages:

USB.MAP Location could not be determined.
Skipping USB.MAP Mods for backported drivers

A similar issue was reported on page 268 of this thread and the fix was to report my service number as "357" which I've been doing, but I'm still getting this message. Any help?

Hardware: DirecTv HR 10-250, Linksys USB200M, a WD 500GB IDE HD
Software: latest version of Instantcake (3.1.5f), latest version of Zipper (4.5?), Supermatch and set_mrv_name skipped as it's not required for the 10-250


Edit: Forget the above. I've decided to try with 6.3f. I'm entirely new to this and was confused about the version numbers...I didn't realize 3.1.5 was the TiVo version number (thought it was the version number for the Instantcake application itself), especially when it jumps upto 6.3. I've downloaded Instantcake 6.3f and will try again and post results.


----------



## Matt L

I zippered my Hr10-250 6.4a a few months ago and have had issues, see my post back a page or so. Networking is fine, but 30 sec. skip is missing, and can't get HMO ( or what ever) to work, it works fine on my other HR10-250 with 6.3 software. Haven't bothered to redo it as outlined in the response to my post, one of these days...

Try it and post your results...


----------



## jbeck22

Strange question, but...

I have an older drive that I used back in the day to install the Sleeper ISO hacks on that I'm no longer using. Can I run Zipper on this drive and not have to download / pay for the InstantCake image or will the image from Sleeper be way to old to do much of anything with?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rbautch

jbeck22 said:


> Strange question, but...
> 
> I have an older drive that I used back in the day to install the Sleeper ISO hacks on that I'm no longer using. Can I run Zipper on this drive and not have to download / pay for the InstantCake image or will the image from Sleeper be way to old to do much of anything with?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I wouldn't advise running the Zipper on a Sleepred drive. The easiest way to go is IC, but if you want to save $20 I suggest booting the drive as is with sleeper on it, change the bootpage parameter to allow it to upgrade the software, and then see if you can get it to take a manual upgrade to 6.4. Then pull the drive and run the Zipper on it.


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> Rbautch, any word if zipper works on 6.4 on a sd dtv unit? Or on a HR10-250 with 6.4?


Not yet.


----------



## Bluewookie

dw17 said:


> Gunny...I think the question is a bit different.
> 
> I was getting the same error. I think (cannot completely recall) running smartctl with a switch to turn on SMART.
> 
> I found it in the enhancements directory.
> 
> I think the syntax is:
> 
> smartctl --smart=on --offlineauto=on --saveauto=on /dev/hda
> 
> or type smartctl -h for the help page.
> 
> dw17


Sorry if this is a "dumb" question, but is the command I highlighted in red a one time thing, or do I need to update a configuration file somewhere to turn this on every time the system boots?

I executed that with the following (positive) results:


Code:


jim-tivo-TiVo# smartctl --smart=on --offlineauto=on --saveauto=on /dev/hda
smartctl version 5.32 Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF ENABLE/DISABLE COMMANDS SECTION ===
SMART Enabled.
SMART Attribute Autosave Enabled.
SMART Automatic Offline Testing Enabled every four hours.

jim-tivo-TiVo# drivemonitor.sh
Found the following line in your kernel log that may indicate a failing drive:
 215:Sep 22 18:41:47 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 217:Sep 22 18:41:48 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 219:Sep 22 18:41:48 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 221:Sep 22 18:41:49 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 223:Sep 22 18:41:49 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 225:Sep 22 18:41:50 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 227:Sep 22 18:41:50 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 229:Sep 22 18:43:18 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 231:Sep 22 18:43:19 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 233:Sep 22 18:43:19 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 235:Sep 22 18:43:20 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 237:Sep 22 18:43:20 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 239:Sep 22 18:43:20 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 241:Sep 22 18:43:21 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
 216:Sep 22 18:41:47 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 218:Sep 22 18:41:48 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 220:Sep 22 18:41:48 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 222:Sep 22 18:41:49 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 224:Sep 22 18:41:49 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 226:Sep 22 18:41:50 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 228:Sep 22 18:41:50 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 230:Sep 22 18:43:18 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 232:Sep 22 18:43:19 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 234:Sep 22 18:43:19 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 236:Sep 22 18:43:20 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 238:Sep 22 18:43:20 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 240:Sep 22 18:43:20 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } 242:Sep 22 18:43:21 (none) kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
Your primary drive hda S.M.A.R.T. satus is: PASSED
No secondary drive was detected.
Your primary drive (hda) temperature is 38 degrees Celsius.
Number of reallocated sectors on your primary drive (hda) is 0. That's good.
Results of extended self test for primary drive (hda) are not yet available.
 Run drivemonitor.sh again after two hours for results.
 Commencing extended offline self test for hda now.
Done!
jim-tivo-TiVo#


----------



## rbautch

I think you only have to do it once. An easy way to test is to reboot your tivo and try running drivemonitor.sh again.


----------



## Bluewookie

rbautch said:


> I think you only have to do it once. An easy way to test is to reboot your tivo and try running drivemonitor.sh again.


That did indeed work. Thanks.


----------



## Montalvo

I've got a DirecTV Series 2 TiVo, Hughes HDVR2, and need to replace the HD and do an upgrade using Zipper. With great help from this forum, I replaced the hard drive three years ago (40Gb to 120 Gb) and now that drive is showing signs of failing (freezing, pixelation). I was going to do the upgrade back in February, 2007 and bought everything I needed but never got around to it. Now that the drive is failing, I have no choice. Here are some questions I have:

1. I bought an Instantcake CD and the "LBA48 Boot CD iso" back then (2/07) and need to know whether subsequent s/w upgrades to my unit by DirecTV have made these obsolete. Should I buy new ones just to be safe?

2. The instructions give an alternate superpatch if running 6.2a software. I'm running 6.4a s/w so should I then use that alternate superpatch?

3. And finally, are the Zipper instructions found at http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html current and updated?

Thanks for any answers and other suggestions you can offer.


----------



## TubaMan-Z

Lacking further suggestions on how to proceed I have downloaded the InstantCake 6.2a and rebuilt the Zipper iso. I'll give this a try (probably tomorrow morning) and report back.


----------



## pmoore603

Couple questions... I've been trying to search for answers, but haven't had much luck.

I have a S2 140 SA TiVo. The hard drive died, so I purchased a 320GB drive and plopped InstantCake on it. I then, once it was up and running, pulled the drive and fired up SApper for it.

1.) The SApper utility asks if I am using 7.x software... is that the software version that is listed in TiVo's System Information?

2.) If so, my TiVo has v9.3-01-2-140 for a s/w version. Given this, what should I select for an answer to that question?

3.) For a non-SApper'ed TiVo... does it use drivers in the kernel?

4.) I have a TiVo wireless adapter that worked fine pre-HD crash. Should this adapter work post-SApper on the 9.3 software release?


----------



## ttodd1

pmoore603 said:


> Couple questions... I've been trying to search for answers, but haven't had much luck.
> 
> I have a S2 140 SA TiVo. The hard drive died, so I purchased a 320GB drive and plopped InstantCake on it. I then, once it was up and running, pulled the drive and fired up SApper for it.
> 
> 1.) The SApper utility asks if I am using 7.x software... is that the software version that is listed in TiVo's System Information?
> 
> 2.) If so, my TiVo has v9.3-01-2-140 for a s/w version. Given this, what should I select for an answer to that question?
> 
> 3.) For a non-SApper'ed TiVo... does it use drivers in the kernel?
> 
> 4.) I have a TiVo wireless adapter that worked fine pre-HD crash. Should this adapter work post-SApper on the 9.3 software release?


Perhaps this would be better answered in the SApper thread since this one is for DT Tivos not SAs.


----------



## pmoore603

Doh! Heading there now, thanks.


----------



## sk33t3r

rbautch said:


> Not yet.


Well Im ready to test it out as is my wife and parents on my dsr7000 and hdvr2 and see if it we get.


----------



## TubaMan-Z

TubaMan-Z said:


> Lacking further suggestions on how to proceed I have downloaded the InstantCake 6.2a and rebuilt the Zipper iso. I'll give this a try (probably tomorrow morning) and report back.


It looks like I've come to the end of the road with this DVR. Even with using an InstantCake ISO to put a new image on the box I was unable to get the USB ports to work. And since the whole point of this exercise was to enable the box to serve solely as a media server of its existing recordings, and InstantCake wipes those out, I no longer have a need to pursue this. This box will be deactivated from DirecTV and likely sold.

Thanks to Gunnyman and Russ for their great tools which worked so easily and well on my other two DirecTiVos.


----------



## unclemoosh

TubaMan-Z said:


> It looks like I've come to the end of the road with this DVR. Even with using an InstantCake ISO to put a new image on the box I was unable to get the USB ports to work.


Do you have a power supply you can swap to rule that out?


----------



## tivoupgrade

I wouldn't recommend that, even though a bad power supply is more likely than USB ports being damaged/defective, it does not sound likely in this scenario. 

I'd recommend just using IC to image the drive and then connect your USB Ethernet adapter to see if you get power and a link light. That will rule out human error. 

It is also possible that you are not using a combatible adapter, so trying a different one might rule that out, as well (I am on a mobile device and did not see your previous posts where the type of USB Ethernet adapter is mentioned). 

Lou


----------



## bengalfreak

His recordings that he wanted to access are gone. There is no longer any reason for him to proceed.


----------



## sk33t3r

rbautch I did a slice upgrade to 6.4a and then ran tweak to get the latest and greatest and it went fine, telnet is up, TWP, ftp. I am going to downgrade the twp to 2.0, I had to path superpatch to 1.14 to get perm 30 second skip

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...

Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: y

Tivo software version is: 6.4a-01-2-101
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel: 2.4.20
Your Tivo model's code name is: provo
Your Tivo is a Series 2 non-RID DTivo...HDVR2, DSR7000, or DVR39


----------



## gworkman

bengalfreak said:


> His recordings that he wanted to access are gone. There is no longer any reason for him to proceed.


Could just grab a hard drive laying around, zipper it and see if it works. This will keep the programs on the old HD and allow for more troubleshooting.


----------



## bengalfreak

gworkman said:


> Could just grab a hard drive laying around, zipper it and see if it works. This will keep the programs on the old HD and allow for more troubleshooting.


You're not following his journey. He wanted to use his DTivo as a media server to serve the programs already stored there to another Tivo. Once he ran (past tense - its already done) Instant Cake on that hard drive, his recordings are gone. He no longer has reason to Zipper anything.


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> rbautch I did a slice upgrade to 6.4a and then ran tweak to get the latest and greatest and it went fine, telnet is up, TWP, ftp. I am going to downgrade the twp to 2.0, I had to path superpatch to 1.14 to get perm 30 second skip


Thanks for the feedback. Why go back to TWP 2.0? Hitchhiker's SP fixer?


----------



## sk33t3r

rbautch said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Why go back to TWP 2.0? Hitchhiker's SP fixer?


Hitchhikers gdchecker ddint work on on this dsr7000, but when i ran it on my sons hdvr2 and then sliced it all appears to be well according to my son.


----------



## Hichhiker

sk33t3r said:


> Hitchhikers gdchecker ddint work on on this dsr7000, but when i ran it on my sons hdvr2 and then sliced it all appears to be well according to my son.


What was the issue?


----------



## jbeck22

I just installed Zipper using the 6.2a image from instantcake. Everything is working properly, except one thing...all channels below 100 are missing. Did I do something wrong or did I just forget a step somewhere?

Thanks!

--Nevermind...I figured it out.


----------



## tivoupgrade

jbeck22 said:


> I just installed Zipper using the 6.2a image from instantcake. Everything is working properly, except one thing...all channels below 100 are missing. Did I do something wrong or did I just forget a step somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> --Nevermind...I figured it out.


So just to clarify for those who may not know what happened here... this is not related to the zipper, but is related to the use of InstantCake or preparing any hard drive with a new image.

Local channels (channels under 100) take some time to come in because in different areas of the country, different local channels are received from the satellites. If left alone, it can take up to 24 hours for your unit to start receiving them automatically.

Alternatively, you can either call DIRECTV, or log into their web site, and have your services "refreshed" - this will tell the satellites to 'zap' your system and your locals will start coming in right away...

Lou


----------



## sk33t3r

Hichhiker said:


> What was the issue?


The season passes wouldnt record.


----------



## jbeck22

is FTP automatically installed with Zipper? If so where is it so that I can start / stop it? I'm having a little difficulty getting FTP access to my tivo after installing Zipper. I can get the console to say that I'm connected, but then it times out and kicks me out.
Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

jbeck22 said:


> is FTP automatically installed with Zipper? If so where is it so that I can start / stop it? I'm having a little difficulty getting FTP access to my tivo after installing Zipper. I can get the console to say that I'm connected, but then it times out and kicks me out.
> Thanks!


Yes, it's in /busybox/tivoftpd. Make sure you're not running a VPN client when you're trying to connect.


----------



## jbeck22

rbautch said:


> Yes, it's in /busybox/tivoftpd. Make sure you're not running a VPN client when you're trying to connect.


thanks.

I got it to work using SmartFTP without any problems. I was originally trying to use FireFTP (a firefox plugin)...wierd. Thanks though!


----------



## lloydjs

I have a series2 directivo 6.2a hacked with ptvnet and instantcake. Next, I want to use Java HMO to play music & photos on my TV but my tivo does not have the "music & photos" option. I understand this missing option can be added using "superpatch" but I did not install zipper. I didn't find out about zipper until after I hacked the unit with ptvnet. Is there an easy way I can just add the superpatch without having to go through all of the zipper steps? Other than the missing "music & photos" option, I am quiet happy with my hacked tivo.


----------



## Da Goon

find superpatch (google) and execute it on your hacked tivo. All the zipper does is automate that process without telling the user what is being done. Superpatch is just a tcl script.


----------



## tivoupgrade

lloydjs said:


> I have a series2 directivo 6.2a hacked with ptvnet and instantcake. Next, I want to use Java HMO to play music & photos on my TV but my tivo does not have the "music & photos" option. I understand this missing option can be added using "superpatch" but I did not install zipper. I didn't find out about zipper until after I hacked the unit with ptvnet. Is there an easy way I can just add the superpatch without having to go through all of the zipper steps? Other than the missing "music & photos" option, I am quiet happy with my hacked tivo.


Check out this article:

Enabling MRV and HMO on a DirecTiVo with PTVnet

Lou


----------



## lloydjs

tivoupgrade said:


> Check out this article:
> 
> Enabling MRV and HMO on a DirecTiVo with PTVnet
> 
> Lou


I installed the superpatch as suggested and now have "music & photos" in DIRECTIVO CENTRAL. Installing the patch was a snap. Tonight, I will try to install Java HMO to use the music & photos option.

Thank you!


----------



## joeblow17

I am sure most of you heard, but if not TIVO and DireCTV are back in bed together and have started working on a new HD box to be delivered in 2009 mid year. My only problem is the new agreement allows them to continue to make their lousy HD DVR which I cannot stand.

Anyway it made me think of the great folks here on the zipper support board, and here is the link:

http://www.electronista.com/articles/08/09/03/hd.directv.tivo.in.works/


----------



## sk33t3r

Im having some issues with streaming shows from TWPv2.1.b2, HDVR2 with 6.2a and the latest zipper install, the show is listed in the NPL, I can see the show in TWP but it wont do anything. Any ideas, I havent tried tserver yet.


----------



## bupkes

Phillips DSR 704 running a zipper'd two drive set just blew the power supply. I'm ready to upgrade to HD gear but I'd like to recover the unscrambled recordings from the existing drives.

I've seen instructions to use MFS and extract show by show via commandline and drives hooked up to PC. Is there any way to get the drive set to boot so that I can use tserver and pc-based tools without MFS?


----------



## Drewster

Checking in on the current state of things...

What's the latest OS that can run on an HDVR2? And, can one Zipper it? (Mine is frozen at version 6.2)


Thanks!


----------



## unclemoosh

Drewster said:


> Checking in on the current state of things...
> 
> What's the latest OS that can run on an HDVR2? And, can one Zipper it? (Mine is frozen at version 6.2)
> 
> Thanks!


6.4a and yes


----------



## dishdudes

Been running 5 DirecTivos for about 2-3 years no problem. Had a couple drives go back and rezippered some new ones. All seemed to go well but got one that is missing the "dir" command. LS works fine tho. MRV/TWP/Telnet etc is working, just no "dir" command. All other have it, any ideas? Should I just not care?

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## Da Goon

Code:


echo "alias dir='ls'" >> /.profile


----------



## dishdudes

Da Goon said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> echo "alias dir='ls'" >> /.profile


I pasted this code in and it took but still doesnt work? Do I need to do anything else? reboot?


----------



## unclemoosh

dishdudes said:


> I pasted this code in and it took but still doesnt work? Do I need to do anything else? reboot?


I don't think you need to reboot, just logoff and then back on. That should load .profile.

On my systems, I have 'dir' in the /busybox directory. Do you have it on the others, maybe, and not this one?

It is a different command than 'ls.' Never really used it before. Always used 'ls.'


----------



## dishdudes

unclemoosh said:


> I don't think you need to reboot, just logoff and then back on. That should load .profile.
> 
> On my systems, I have 'dir' in the /busybox directory. Do you have it on the others, maybe, and not this one?
> 
> It is a different command than 'ls.' Never really used it before. Always used 'ls.'


Well I rebooted and it worked. Well it just imitates the ls command now. Anyway noticed another one of mine is doing it too. Think I ran the new enhancement script and it dl a new busybox, wonder if the dir command is eliminated from the new one? Anyway LS works fine just gotta get out of my habits thats all..


----------



## rbautch

dishdudes said:


> Well I rebooted and it worked. Well it just imitates the ls command now. Anyway noticed another one of mine is doing it too. Think I ran the new enhancement script and it dl a new busybox, wonder if the dir command is eliminated from the new one? Anyway LS works fine just gotta get out of my habits thats all..


dir is not part of busybox.


----------



## sk33t3r

So is zipper been updated to work on 6.4a. Rbautch, I just played with your latest zipper, it doesnt copy my 000001 image to the cd when it creates the ISO.


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> So is zipper been updated to work on 6.4a. Rbautch, I just played with your latest zipper, it doesnt copy my 000001 image to the cd when it creates the ISO.


How large is the image file?


----------



## dishdudes

rbautch said:


> dir is not part of busybox.


Weird because on the Tivos it works on it's in the busybox directory? I can live with the LS does what i need it to do..


----------



## sk33t3r

rbautch said:


> How large is the image file?


360 meg, and I renamed it 000001


----------



## tja273

sk33t3r said:


> Im having some issues with streaming shows from TWPv2.1.b2, HDVR2 with 6.2a and the latest zipper install, the show is listed in the NPL, I can see the show in TWP but it wont do anything. Any ideas, I havent tried tserver yet.


I have some older shows that do this also. Even worse, they won't play on the Tivo (when you start the show, it just stops and asks if I want to delete). If I MRV to another Tivo, it seems like it will transfer, but then stops at 00:00 (partial) and never plays. I was looking here to see if anyone had seen this problem and had a solution.


----------



## unclemoosh

tja273 said:


> I have some older shows that do this also. Even worse, they won't play on the Tivo (when you start the show, it just stops and asks if I want to delete). If I MRV to another Tivo, it seems like it will transfer, but then stops at 00:00 (partial) and never plays. I was looking here to see if anyone had seen this problem and had a solution.


Two questions.

Are these shows that were recorded while encrytion was enabled, and now you have encryption disabled?

Were these shows on a drive that you made a backup and then restired the image to another drive? If so, the NPL has them, but they don't really exist.


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> 360 meg, and I renamed it 000001


300MB is the limit for the isomaker. If you want to use a larger image, then you'll need an iso editing software like winiso or ultra iso.


----------



## rbautch

tja273 said:


> I have some older shows that do this also. Even worse, they won't play on the Tivo (when you start the show, it just stops and asks if I want to delete). If I MRV to another Tivo, it seems like it will transfer, but then stops at 00:00 (partial) and never plays. I was looking here to see if anyone had seen this problem and had a solution.


This is a different issue. The shows that won't play were recorded before resetting the encryption key. This is usually caused by either answering incorrectly when the zipper asks you if you have any shows you want to keep, or recording shows after running the zipper, but before running tweak.sh.


----------



## shawnski7086

I have been reading posts on here and the other place and decided to take the big plung in hacking my tivo using zipper.

I have an R-10

On thing it didnt tell me up front was that I needed to change the eeprom before hacking.

now i need help restoring my old tivo. of course i was stupid when i should have found another hard drive to mess with it first.

so here are the steps i did.

i got all of the 4 elements i needed from the zipper web site. I made up a boot disk for linux. i pulled my WD80 gb from my tivo and put it at hda. i ran the boot disk and zipper asked me "what service number etc" i accidently typed in 821 vers 521 and it installed zipper on the drive. zipper also made backup partions for me. later installed it back in tivo. got past the welcome screen to a blank screen. knew something went wrong i did the re-install process and ended up putting 521. zipper asked me at this time if i had replaced the EEProm {y or N} at first i hit n. not happy with the answer i restarted it and entered y. 

i dont care if i have to get another hard drive and put cakewalk on it however i dont want to lose the races i saved to the old hard drive. is there something i can do to restore the old one? can I simply add a new hard drive to tivo and put the old one as a slave and have those races back. can i copy the race files right to my pc not using a network. any help here would be grand.

Im not a linux person. I ran dos for many years. I know you linux/unix people are very very talanted and very busy people so i just wanted to let you know that i would deeply apreciate it.


----------



## ttodd1

shawnski7086 said:


> I have been reading posts on here and the other place and decided to take the big plung in hacking my tivo using zipper.
> 
> I have an R-10
> 
> On thing it didnt tell me up front was that I needed to change the eeprom before hacking.


Really: 
"WORKS ON THE FOLLOWING TIVOS
Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R,
SIR-S4120R
Phillips HR10-250
*R10 (Only with modified PROM)*
For standalone tivos, see here."

Right at the top of the page.


----------



## shawnski7086

Thanks TTodd1 for setting me stright. 

it wasnt the first thread I started with but your right... i was in error.


----------



## goisles1

I haven't hacked a Tivo since I did my S1 forever ago.. I believe I used the Sleeper when I did this...

Anyway.. I recently re-signed up for DTV and connected my old S2 DTivo (Hughes HDVR2). Of course, I want to expand/hack this ASAP. I do not have a landline connected and my unit is running v6.2.015 blahblahblah...

I just reviewed the Zipper site and it appears to have everything I need. However, I just have some minor questions on the process. i think I understand, but I would like clarification (380+pages is a lot to sift through).

Use InstantCake as a source to obtain an Image (6.2a or 6.4a). Then use the Zipper to load all the Hacks??

If I want HMO or MRV, I should purchase the v6.2a?

I'm sure I will have other q's once I start.. Thanks in advance


----------



## tivoupgrade

goisles1 said:


> I haven't hacked a Tivo since I did my S1 forever ago.. I believe I used the Sleeper when I did this...
> 
> Anyway.. I recently re-signed up for DTV and connected my old S2 DTivo (Hughes HDVR2). Of course, I want to expand/hack this ASAP. I do not have a landline connected and my unit is running v6.2.015 blahblahblah...
> 
> I just reviewed the Zipper site and it appears to have everything I need. However, I just have some minor questions on the process. i think I understand, but I would like clarification (380+pages is a lot to sift through).
> 
> Use InstantCake as a source to obtain an Image (6.2a or 6.4a). Then use the Zipper to load all the Hacks??
> 
> If I want HMO or MRV, I should purchase the v6.2a?
> 
> I'm sure I will have other q's once I start.. Thanks in advance


Take a look at the instructions here for a relatively easy way to deal with it.

If you want to use MRV / HMO, you'll need to use a 6.2a image because 6.4a does not contain the code, hidden or otherwise.

For another really easy way to do it, you can also start with PTVnet + InstantCake. We are now including _tweak.sh_ in the /ptvupgrade/bin directory so you can just telnet to your unit and then let Russ' script download all the extras (it will replace the version of TiVoWebPlus we've installed) if you wish.


----------



## goisles1

tivoupgrade said:


> Take a look at the instructions here for a relatively easy way to deal with it.
> 
> If you want to use MRV / HMO, you'll need to use a 6.2a image because 6.4a does not contain the code, hidden or otherwise.
> 
> For another really easy way to do it, you can also start with PTVnet + InstantCake. We are now including _tweak.sh_ in the /ptvupgrade/bin directory so you can just telnet to your unit and then let Russ' script download all the extras (it will replace the version of TiVoWebPlus we've installed) if you wish.


Hey Thanks!!

I'm going to go with the Zipper/InstantCake option. I have some basix Linux skills and upgrading apps from a running system should not be a problem for me.

Ok.. as soon as I find my wallet, I'm purchasing the Instantcake image and getting this thing going.


----------



## goisles1

goisles1 said:


> Hey Thanks!!
> 
> I'm going to go with the Zipper/InstantCake option. I have some basix Linux skills and upgrading apps from a running system should not be a problem for me.
> 
> Ok.. as soon as I find my wallet, I'm purchasing the Instantcake image and getting this thing going.


WOW...that was REALLY easy... My DTivo is upgraded to 146 hours and All HAcks loaded!

Wonderful Script...


----------



## Slick Rick

Hello all

I am looking to upgrade my Tivo's, I see that 

"AND it is compatible with 6.2 you will be ok, 6.4 will not"

some of my Tivo's are 6.3. Will i still have the same support?

thanks


----------



## jbeck22

Hey guys I have a DirecTV tivo (hughes brand) with 6.2a-01-2-351 install from instant cake. I have already ran Zipper and everything went fine. I had to run the set_mrv_name_67.tcl after the fact b/c it never asked me to set the name (that I could tell). When I reboot I still don't see the "Photos and Music" option in directv central. Any ideas why not?

THanks!


----------



## ttodd1

can you ping it, can you get to it via TWP?


----------



## jbeck22

ttodd1 said:


> can you ping it, can you get to it via TWP?


yes TWP, ping, telnet, etc is all working.


----------



## jbeck22

so I think that encryption is still on my tivo. How can I check, turn off and remove it from my existing recordings?

I know I need to find something called ciphercheck, but I'm unclear as to whether or not that will solve my problems. Also I'm having problems finding that tool.

Thanks for help!
DirecTV tivo (hughes brand) with 6.2a-01-2-351 install from instant cake


----------



## unclemoosh

jbeck22 said:


> so I think that encryption is still on my tivo. How can I check, turn off and remove it from my existing recordings?
> 
> I know I need to find something called ciphercheck, but I'm unclear as to whether or not that will solve my problems. Also I'm having problems finding that tool.
> 
> Thanks for help!
> DirecTV tivo (hughes brand) with 6.2a-01-2-351 install from instant cake


If after you loaded the Instantcake image you didn't patch your tivoapp (or run a script that did), then encryption is still on and your recordings are encrypted.

You can run Superpatch to stop the encryption, or manually patch your tivoapp to remove it. There is also a tool to remove the encryption from your existing recordings.

Google is your best friend. Try terms like superpatch, ciphercheck, csoscout and s2_unscramble for resources that exist here and on other forums.


----------



## ebetzler

I have zippered 2 SD-tivos in the past (2yrs ago), and they are working great.
I just picked up an HR10-250 that I would like to do the same, but am out of touch with the latest stuff. I have read extensive forum posts and have two very simple questions:
1) What version of TivoSW do I use? (3.1.5, 6.3, 6.4...i am confused, too many)
2) Is the zipper and enhancement script still a good option for me?


----------



## jbeck22

unclemoosh said:


> If after you loaded the Instantcake image you didn't patch your tivoapp (or run a script that did), then encryption is still on and your recordings are encrypted.
> 
> You can run Superpatch to stop the encryption, or manually patch your tivoapp to remove it. There is also a tool to remove the encryption from your existing recordings.
> 
> Google is your best friend. Try terms like superpatch, ciphercheck, csoscout and s2_unscramble for resources that exist here and on other forums.


thanks for the info...i'll take a look at those tonight and see what I can find. Thanks again!


----------



## TivoFamily

My Zippered DTIVO with a 250GB drive failed. I did not want to loose all the stuff on there so I did dd_rescue on the a new 320GB drive. The Tivo is back up and running, but I think the new drive is only using the original 250 GB of capacity. It shows 220 hours of capacity, but I think 320 GB should yield about 280 or so. Is there a way to keep all the recordings but take advantage of all the extra capacity?

The help I found on dd_rescue mentioned that I might have to bless the drive, but I was not sure if that was the way to go with a zippered drive. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Matt L

I don't think the image was expanded, so you only see what the original drive had. I've used:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda 

with good results.


----------



## unclemoosh

TivoFamily said:


> Is there a way to keep all the recordings but take advantage of all the extra capacity?
> 
> Thanks.


To expand the drive you can run mfsadd -x


----------



## ylafont

Ok. I have not performed any TiVo modifications in a long, long time, in a really long time. I was happy with my sat-60, I figured if it is not broke; dont fix it, until it died. I took some time to read the forums just to bring myself up to date and had decided to perform the upgrade with Instantcake 6.3 and a copy of Zipper on a Hughes hr10-250 that I have had for the longest, but never used.

First, I want to say thank you to everyone on the forum for the information I have found thus far. I would not be able to get this far without this assistance, and although my journey on this endevor has been for the most part painless, I have run into a couple of items that have caused a bit of confusion for me or at least items that did not behave as expected. The first thing I noticed is that Zipper asks for an IP address but does not activate the USB port when the drive is imaged for the first time on the pc. Does any one know why? Or do I have an old copy? I saw a few questions to this on the forums but no clear answer. 

After, a while I was able to connect the serial cable to the back of the unit and run the sh tweak.sh command, I also notice the Zipper changes the baud rate to 115200 and does not install the required USB drivers on the initial image copy from the PC. Since the USB drivers were not installed in was unable to successfully execute the script. 

insmod: /lib/modules/usbcore.o: No such file or directory
insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory
insmod: /lib/modules/usb-ohci.o: No such file or directory

Once I copied the USB files over the serial cable and rebooted the network became active and the scripted updated and ran flawlessly. Thank god! 

I am now trying to get the TiVo function working and cannot find my next clue, the receiver informs me to Please Activate your Tivo Service  You service is not currently active. To activate, please call DIRECV customer service .. go to DIRECTV central and select Message & settings>Setting>Phone & Network>Connect to the DVR service. When I do that, the TiVo reboots. I am missing something?

I think this is my last step in the process, if anyone can point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Da Goon

ylafont said:


> I am now trying to get the TiVo function working and cannot find my next clue, the receiver informs me to Please Activate your Tivo Service  You service is not currently active. To activate, please call DIRECV customer service .. go to DIRECTV central and select Message & settings>Setting>Phone & Network>Connect to the DVR service. When I do that, the TiVo reboots. I am missing something?


see here.


----------



## ylafont

Thanks for the tip Da Goon, I will try this tonight when i arrive. i am suuming the Fakecall.tcl is out outdate on the Tivo since i have creat this file

#!/tvbin/tivosh
set db [dbopen]
RetryTransaction {
set obj [db $db open /State/GeneralConfig]
catch {dbobj $obj remove Configured}
dbobj $obj add Configured 1
dbobj $obj add Configured 257
dbobj $obj add Configured 513
}

is there a new fakecall.tcl file out there? that i can replace as well?


----------



## Nugent

This thread now has over a million views, and over 11,000 postings!

That must be some kind of record.

Mainly, it speaks of the great service rendered by Gunnyman and the others (rbautch, Da Goon, Portland Paw, et al) who laid the foundation for his Zipper, and continue to support its users.

I firmly believe that the availability of DTiVo hacking tools has done a lot for DTV customer retention, and the image of the TiVo brand. I remain puzzled as to why all the features are not provided out-of-the-box. When SA TiVo users marvel at remote scheduling I show them TiVoWebPlus, Hackman and other features and they are totally blown away.

Gunny, a long time ago I said I would buy you a BBQ lunch - the offer still stands.


----------



## Gunnyman

I still like BBQ 
I can't believe this thread is still going. I expected total saturation of The Zipper a long long time ago.


----------



## ylafont

#!/tvbin/tivosh
set db [dbopen]
RetryTransaction {
set obj [db $db open /State/GeneralConfig]
catch {dbobj $obj remove Configured}
dbobj $obj add Configured 1
dbobj $obj add Configured 257
dbobj $obj add Configured 513
}

this script produse the following error result,

TIVOHD-TiVo# sh fakecall2.tcl
fakecall2.tcl: RetryTransaction: command not found
fakecall2.tcl: catch: command not found
fakecall2.tcl: dbobj: command not found
fakecall2.tcl: dbobj: command not found
fakecall2.tcl: dbobj: command not found
fakecall2.tcl: line 9: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
fakecall2.tcl: line 9: `}'

shoul di be running it in a specific directory? please let me know. trying to complete this.


----------



## Da Goon

ylafont said:


> #!/tvbin/tivosh
> set db [dbopen]
> RetryTransaction {
> set obj [db $db open /State/GeneralConfig]
> catch {dbobj $obj remove Configured}
> dbobj $obj add Configured 1
> dbobj $obj add Configured 257
> dbobj $obj add Configured 513
> }
> 
> this script produse the following error result,
> 
> TIVOHD-TiVo# sh fakecall2.tcl
> fakecall2.tcl: RetryTransaction: command not found
> fakecall2.tcl: catch: command not found
> fakecall2.tcl: dbobj: command not found
> fakecall2.tcl: dbobj: command not found
> fakecall2.tcl: dbobj: command not found
> fakecall2.tcl: line 9: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
> fakecall2.tcl: line 9: `}'
> 
> shoul di be running it in a specific directory? please let me know. trying to complete this.


tivosh not sh. it's a tcl script.


----------



## ylafont

Da Goon said:


> tivosh not sh. it's a tcl script.


Thanks for quick reply, the script executed without any problems but it did not accomplish a thing. i still have the "Please activate You DVR Service" screen. do you have any other ideas?

I also just notice that the Directv Account statucs says "account closed", all my channels are up and running so i am assuming that it it not an directv problem, can these to items be related?


----------



## Gunnyman

ylafont said:


> Thanks for quick reply, the script executed without any problems but it did not accomplish a thing. i still have the "Please activate You DVR Service" screen. do you have any other ideas?
> 
> I also just notice that the Directv Account statucs says "account closed", all my channels are up and running so i am assuming that it it not an directv problem, can these to items be related?


did you reboot the tivo afterward?
Fakecall's changes to MFS don't take effect until the TiVo reboots.


----------



## ylafont

Gunnyman said:


> did you reboot the tivo afterward?
> Fakecall's changes to MFS don't take effect until the TiVo reboots.


Yeap, I rebooted several times, just to make sure.


----------



## Gunnyman

sounds like you need to call DTv and have them re-authorize your Tivo.
Or you can do it on their site.


----------



## DBCooper

rbautch said:


> You wouldn't be the first. Try this. DirecTV will eventually phase out the HD DTivos in favor of an mpeg-4 version. I even heard you'll get a free swap out when that happens, but the new one won't be a Tivo!


And it won't be yours to own. It will be a "no charge" leased box that must be returned when you close your account. One poor lady had with a horrendous DirecTV bill when she finally got back into her home after the hurricane and found the receiver destroyed.


----------



## ylafont

Gunnyman said:


> sounds like you need to call DTv and have them re-authorize your Tivo.
> Or you can do it on their site.


Well! this did not work, Directc Re-authorise the tivo, had me pull the access card and reboot the unit. still the unit continues to displayt "ACCOUNT CLOSED" and does not let me activate.

All my channels are up and running, I also do not anything that i have missed. Is there any other item i should check to see if i can get this to record again? please advise.


----------



## Matt L

Have you tried re-hitting it yourself from the web site? Is it listed? I've had good luck reauthorizing online.


----------



## ylafont

Unfortunatly, Directv does not offer web service for bussiness units. The only way to authorize it is via the phone. Which i did twice and rebooted twice.


----------



## FentonMcD

OK, I acquired a SD-DVR40 from a friend. It had died. I was able to load a 6.2 image onto a new hard drive and brought it back to life. I then used zipper and superpatch to get the system networked. I'm using the WUSB11 V2.8.

Everything was working. So, I proceeded to upgrade to 6.4a. Using installSw.itcl, I updated the DVR to 6.4a. Right after it rebooted, I was able to ping the device, but not able to telnet. 

So, after reading many forums, I re-zippered the drive. Now, I can't get it to network. vnetusba.o is loaded and is active. The device is getting initialized, however, it appears that it is not being read correctly because the MAC address is wrong in the ifconfig output.

If I unload usb-ohci.o, the system panics. If I removed the WUSB11, the system panics. It almost acts like the drivers are bad, but they were working before I zippered, as evident by the ability to ping.

BTW, this is the second machine that I've tried to attached the WUSB11. My first machines was a SIR-S4120 (it was already 6.4a). The symptoms on both machines are identical (as indicated from ifconfig and the MAC address). I've been using the same zipper for each of these machines.

The version of zipper I'm using it 4.6. I've not tried to run tweak. In my previous effort with 6.4a, I tried to run the backport drivers. I would get them to properly read the device, but couldn't get the MFS to properly initialize the device for the network.

UPDATE: After further investigations and several tries, I've now discovered that I need to monte the kernel that came with 6.4a with a killhdinit kernel (which comes with zipper). So, that's my next course of action.

UPDATE 2: OK, monte works for enabling the wireless network on 6.4a. Also, 26-key WEP can also be enabled through the tivo app once monte is used. So, I'm happy and can now go to bed. These forums are really great -- lots of data you just have to know where to look (and what to type in Google ;-)


----------



## icktheslick

I have a Philips DSR708. Since signing up for Vonage, I have discovered that my DirecTv DSR708 Tivo does NOT allow communication with Tivo to occur over digital phone lines. (incidently, no problem with it calling Directv, apparently). This means that I have a ticking time bomb on my hands. It would appear that my only good option is to "upgrade" the software, and perhaps make it networkable in the process. (No way do I ever want to go back to AT&T. That much is certain.) I have ordered an Ethernet-to-USB adapter, and am fully committed at this point. As chronicled below, it appears that the zipper script is referencing a somewhat different installation process that what I'm experiencing. The script says I can install the target hard drive in any location, and then specify the location later. The installation running off of the CD 1) makes the statement that this is not true, and then 2) locks up. Has anyone ran into this? Chronicled below are some notes I took along the way. If anyone can help, I'd greatly appreciate it&#8230;

&#8230;After unzipping the instantcake-IC2-dsr704-6.2a-01-2-301.iso file (and ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso wile I was at it&#8230 and placing these in the zipper_tools directory, I re-ran zipper_isomaker.bat and&#8230;.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Checking for required tivo tools and files...
Extracting Tivo image from your Instantcake iso...
Adding files to your boot disk...
Created zipper_universal_CD.iso WITH Tivo image.

Modifying your terminal settings for telnetting to your Tivo...
Changing CRLF registry value...
Changing TermType registry value...
Changing BSASDEL registry value...
Done!
Press any key to close this window.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
&#8230;.and zipper_universal_CD.iso was created&#8230;..

&#8230;&#8230;So now when I boot off of the newly created CD, after hitting <enter> for the first prompt, I end up with &#8230;
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a modified version of the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD with developer extensions discussed and inspired by the good folks at ************.com.

Begin by hitting <enter> and use with standard upgrade guides if desired.

Additional choices:

Type CDROM, CDRIVE, FLOPPY or LDRIVE to mount respective device and auto-launch nsts-framework installer from that particular location.

Type PTVbake-spacial to run the InstantCake companion script; it is expected that you have a standard InstantCake CD handy and that your CD-ROM is connected to primary IDE master, and target drives are connected as secondary master and slave. These values can be easily changed by editing the /bin/PTVbake special script, but these changes will not be permanent as script is loaded into ramdisk. Please hit <enter> to continue !
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..however, when I press ENTER, nothing and I mean nothing, happens. No LEDs light up, and anything I type on the keyboard is ignored, with power cycle being the only recourse. Now, my CD is actually the secondary master, and my target hard drive is connected as the primary slave. The zipper script instructions seems to suggest, in step 3, that the CD and hard drive can be located anywhere at all, as long as you told the install software where. In actual practice, this is NOT what was suggested by the installer as shown by the above paragraph.

As this point, I need to determine my next move&#8230;.


----------



## Lord Vader

I've had Vonage for 2 1/2 years and have NEVER had a problem w/ my DTIVOs connecting via the Internet or communicating w/ each other.


----------



## bengalfreak

Lord Vader said:


> I've had Vonage for 2 1/2 years and have NEVER had a problem w/ my DTIVOs connecting via the Internet or communicating w/ each other.


Huge numbers of people have.


----------



## icktheslick

Lord Vader said:


> I've had Vonage for 2 1/2 years and have NEVER had a problem w/ my DTIVOs connecting via the Internet or communicating w/ each other.


I think the key phrase there might be "via the Internet." My concern is that if I manually upgrade my software in a legit fashion, and configure it to "phone home" over internet rather than over the actual phone line, that they'll downgrade my firmware to something that does not support a direct internet connection, which is where I'm at now. One time I upgraded my hard drive, and later discovered that either Tivo or direcTv had subsequently upgraded my software. That was back when we had also been experiencing lockups with version 6.4e (I think that was the version...) and the new hard drive came with, like, 6.4a or something. I guess they want everyone to be at 6.4e, because shortly thereafter, it was back, but the lockups don't occur anymore for whatever reason. I'm actually now even sure who does the upgrading, Tivo or Directv. Forgive me for being a newbie, but for the moment, it sounds like the zipper prevents the phone home from occurring altogether. What actually happens when the unit connects with tivo? Why does it need to connect? Can TV listings be updated over the network (once I get the USB adapter in place with new firmware installed)?


----------



## TheBigDogz

Guys, I just tried to run the zipper disc and ran into the following issue...

I booted the disc and the boot up stopped at "uhci.c: usb uhci at I/O 0xcc00, IRQ 5" for about 1-2 minutes and then it "appeared" to move on and then I am at the screen PTVupgrade 4.04AVS screen telling me to "Please hit <enter> to continue".

I am dead frozen at that screen. Nothing I can do causes the system to respond. Does anybody know what's going on?

Here is my setup:

Dtivo S2 HD - Primary Master
CDROM -Primary Slave
USB keyboard / mouse combo
mobo: Asus P5KC

I have even tried disconnecting the HD and run the CDROM as primary master and get to the same screen and get stuck the same way.....

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## TheBigDogz

TheBigDogz said:


> Guys, I just tried to run the zipper disc and ran into the following issue...
> 
> I booted the disc and the boot up stopped at "uhci.c: usb uhci at I/O 0xcc00, IRQ 5" for about 1-2 minutes and then it "appeared" to move on and then I am at the screen PTVupgrade 4.04AVS screen telling me to "Please hit <enter> to continue".
> 
> I am dead frozen at that screen. Nothing I can do causes the system to respond. Does anybody know what's going on?
> 
> Here is my setup:
> 
> Dtivo S2 HD - Primary Master
> CDROM -Primary Slave
> USB keyboard / mouse combo
> mobo: Asus P5KC
> 
> I have even tried disconnecting the HD and run the CDROM as primary master and get to the same screen and get stuck the same way.....
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Problem solved....I changed the USB keyboard to a PS2 keyboard....viola...Installation continue.....


----------



## Da Goon

unclemoosh said:


> OK, if you have DTivo, they get ALL data via satellite. They cannot dial in via a network connection.


Sure they can. Dial prefix == ,#401 , set DEBUG_BOARD=true and you can phone home over broadband just fine. There's not really any point in doing so however, unless you're trying to grab slices or something. If you're not, and you're not taking a few precautions before doing so, it's a pretty dumb move to let your hacked dtivo call home over the internet.


----------



## ForrestB

I'm thinking of unsubbing one of my zippered DTivo's running 6.2 software. I know I'll be able to playback shows on the unsubbed unit, but how about MRV from a subscribed unit or music streaming thru iTunes? Besides loosing the ability to view/record new shows and the program guide, what else won't work on the unsubbed unit?


----------



## SteelersFan

ForrestB said:


> I'm thinking of unsubbing one of my zippered DTivo's running 6.2 software. I know I'll be able to playback shows on the unsubbed unit, but how about MRV from a subscribed unit or music streaming thru iTunes? Besides loosing the ability to view/record new shows and the program guide, what else won't work on the unsubbed unit?


All network related functions should still work. I have 6 Zippered DTivos and only one of them is subbed. I can MRV from box to box, Music & Photos (through Tivo Desktop v2.3 and earlier, I think), Java HMO, etc. :up: 
To reduce any error messages that may pop up, keep an access card installed (a plain ol' credit card may work also, I have heard). If you accidentally try to access any of the items from the "Pick Programs to Record" menu it will throw an error. In this case simply press the DirecTV button on the remote to get back to DirecTV Central.


----------



## stingerxxx

Hey guys, been in IRAQ for the last year. Anything new happening with the hacks. I here there is 6.4a out, im still using 6.2 on a zippered dtivo series 2.Also heard netflix is availible is it availible on dtivo series 2. Sorry if i act a little like a newb just been awhile since i've been here.


----------



## ForrestB

I think most 6.2a is the most popular. 6.2a has the daylight saving time correction after the US government decided to change when DST would begin and end, and it can support 'newer guide data formats' whatever that means. I'm still at 6.2 myself. 6.4 adds the ability to setup new season passes via the internet, but it removed the code to move shows from Tivo to Tivo in your house (multi-room viewing).


----------



## Porterx

One of my zippered tivos was showing signs that the drive was going bad so I ended up dd rescuing it (don't ask) with instructions from mfslive.

After booting the tivo, the hacks weren't working so I rezippered the drive.

I then wasn't able to see the drive via network (the usb adapter had no link light) so then I did ptvnet to get the proper drivers back for my usb adapter.

Now I seem to have the hacks working that were working before the new drive except for two. One that was included with zipper (tivowebplus) and one that wasn't (tytool10r4). If I can get one working maybe the other will work also.

I can telnet into it but I can't redo the hacks. When I input:


Code:


cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh

 and it asks if I want to remove the previous version of the hacks, answering yes or no returns


Code:


command not found

Does anyone have a suggestion as to what my next step would be.

Porter

Edit: I've taken the rc.sysinit.author from my working zippered tivo and put it on my not working tivo after changing the tivo address to match the tivo but I can't reboot it till morning. Will this work?

Edit: After rebooting, it seems to be fully working. When my next tivo needs a new drive I'll:
1) DD Rescue with this command:


Code:


dd_rescue -A -v /dev/hda /dev/hdc

 2) Run Zipper for the enhancements.
3) Run PTVNet to get the usb drivers for my xtersys usb adapter.
4) Run fix bootpage option 1 and/or 2 if needed from Winmfs.


----------



## rbautch

It probably can't find tweak_uninstall.sh. Search your tivo for it, and if you can't find it, FTP a new copy to your tivo and run it. Then run tweak.sh again.


----------



## Porterx

rbautch said:


> It probably can't find tweak_uninstall.sh. Search your tivo for it, and if you can't find it, FTP a new copy to your tivo and run it. Then run tweak.sh again.


It's in the /hacks directory. Isn't that where it should be?

I probably don't need to do that anyway.

I found TivoWebPlus and started it by inputting:


Code:


./TivoWebPlus

 How do I make this permanent?

I've just started looking into how to get tytool started.

Porter


----------



## Cosmos

I used MFSTOOLS to upgrade my DirecTiVo drive a while back, and it has been so long since I did it that one part of the instructions has confused me a bit. Could you please clarify this for me? The section in question follows.......

_*Do not boot into Windows NT/2000/XP with your original TiVo drives attached as a signature can be attached to the drive that will create problems. You will need to have/create a primary or extended fat32 partition on your primary boot drive connected as primary master and know the partition table (run fdisk -l to display partitions). Then you can follow these upgrade instructions replacing (if applicable) the /dev/hda1 with the appropriate fat32 partition designation (example /dev/hda5 if first extended partition, /dev/hda6 if second extended partition, etc). Programs like Partition Magic or the free trial of Bootit should allow for simple creation of the necessary fat32 partition. However, the easiest method is to simply use/purchase a small 1-2GB (or even smaller) hard drive and format it as fat32.*_

My boot drive used to be an IDE drive when I last hacked my TiVO drive, but now it is a SATA drive. Do I still have to pay attention to the above mentioned warning, and if so please clarify for me.

Thankyou in advance for your help.


----------



## Porterx

Cosmos said:


> I used MFSTOOLS to upgrade my DirecTiVo drive a while back, and it has been so long since I did it that one part of the instructions has confused me a bit. Could you please clarify this for me? The section in question follows.......
> 
> _*Do not boot into Windows NT/2000/XP with your original TiVo drives attached as a signature can be attached to the drive that will create problems. You will need to have/create a primary or extended fat32 partition on your primary boot drive connected as primary master and know the partition table (run fdisk -l to display partitions). Then you can follow these upgrade instructions replacing (if applicable) the /dev/hda1 with the appropriate fat32 partition designation (example /dev/hda5 if first extended partition, /dev/hda6 if second extended partition, etc). Programs like Partition Magic or the free trial of Bootit should allow for simple creation of the necessary fat32 partition. However, the easiest method is to simply use/purchase a small 1-2GB (or even smaller) hard drive and format it as fat32.*_
> 
> My boot drive used to be an IDE drive when I last hacked my TiVO drive, but now it is a SATA drive. Do I still have to pay attention to the above mentioned warning, and if so please clarify for me.
> 
> Thankyou in advance for your help.


I say don't worry about it.

If, after upgrade, your tivo won't boot because of this, go to mfslive.org and d/l Winmfs. Hook up your unbootable drive to your windows xp computer, boot it up, start Winmfs, click file, click select drive... Your tivo drive should show up as an unmounted drive. Select it, find fix bootpage and select option 1 or 2. After it does it's magic, boot the tivo drive in your tivo. If it doesn't boot, try the other fix bootpage option.

If I understand corrcctly, windows can wipe out your linux bootloader and the fix boot page option fixes it but you might have to do it twice because you never know which partition the tivo is booting from.

Experts, please correct me.

Porter


----------



## gsr

Cosmos said:


> I used MFSTOOLS to upgrade my DirecTiVo drive a while back, and it has been so long since I did it that one part of the instructions has confused me a bit. Could you please clarify this for me? The section in question follows.......
> 
> My boot drive used to be an IDE drive when I last hacked my TiVO drive, but now it is a SATA drive. Do I still have to pay attention to the above mentioned warning, and if so please clarify for me.


Yes, the warning still applies. If you boot into Windows with your Tivo drive(s) attached to the system, Windows will write a signature to the drive that will render your Tivo unbootable. It doesn't matter if your system drive is SATA or PATA - what matters is if the drive is wired up or not.


----------



## Cosmos

Ok, my boot drive is NTFS, does that prevent me from using the MFSTOOLS?
If I create another partition on my boot drive, what do I do with it?


----------



## gsr

Cosmos said:


> Ok, my boot drive is NTFS, does that prevent me from using the MFSTOOLS?
> If I create another partition on my boot drive, what do I do with it?


Any time I've done Tivo hacking on my PC, I disconnect all of my normal hard drives, connect the Tivo drives, and boot using the MFS Tools bootable CD. This takes any Windows concerns completely out of the equation and ensures that the Tivo hacking doesn't mess with my Windows stuff.


----------



## Cosmos

So if I disconnect my regular drives and only connect my old and new TiVo drives, would I do a backup of my old drive to my CD ROM or can I not do a backup without WINDOWS present?


----------



## gsr

Cosmos said:


> So if I disconnect my regular drives and only connect my old and new TiVo drives, would I do a backup of my old drive to my CD ROM or can I not do a backup without WINDOWS present?


If you want a backup, just connect a non-NTFS drive and put the backup on it. The important thing is to avoid booting into Windows while your Tivo drives are connected and to avoid clobbering any of your Windows data drives while doing the hacking.


----------



## Cosmos

I have 3 large (500, 750, 1TB) internal drives on my computer and 2 spare drives on the shelf, and they are all NTFS, so I guess I will have to reformat one of the spares as FAT32.


----------



## Porterx

Cosmos said:


> I have 3 large (500, 750, 1TB) internal drives on my computer and 2 spare drives on the shelf, and they are all NTFS, so I guess I will have to reformat one of the spares as FAT32.


Go to mfslive.org and read. And read my prior post as well. Booting windows with a tivo drive attached isn't supposed to be a problem any more. If it turns out to be a problem for you, it's easily remedied. It's a small site and will answer all of your questions.

Porter

I've been where you are in the last few days.


----------



## bengalfreak

gsr said:


> Yes, the warning still applies. If you boot into Windows with your Tivo drive(s) attached to the system, Windows will write a signature to the drive that will render your Tivo unbootable. It doesn't matter if your system drive is SATA or PATA - what matters is if the drive is wired up or not.


I'm pretty sure that WinXP stopped auto-mounting drives (i.e. writing boot sector signature) with service pack #2. If your WinXP is up to date, there isn't a problem. You now have to go into 'Disk Management' and add drives manually to get them to show up in WinXP.


----------



## gsr

bengalfreak said:


> I'm pretty sure that WinXP stopped auto-mounting drives (i.e. writing boot sector signature) with service pack #2. If your WinXP is up to date, there isn't a problem. You now have to go into 'Disk Management' and add drives manually to get them to show up in WinXP.


That may be, but I don't believe Cosmos specified which version of Windows he's using (XP would probably be a safe assumption, of course). I still consider it preferable to avoid having ANY of my normal drives attached while hacking a Tivo drive as it reduces the chances of messing up a drive to nearly zero (like copying a Tivo drive to the wrong destination drive). Specifying HDD instead of HDC could have rather catastrophic results .


----------



## Cosmos

I guess I should give more details to make it easier to understand my question. I am running WIN XP SP3. I remember clearly when I hacked the drive that is in my TiVo now (which isn't the oroginal drive) I left XP connected and the whole process went smoothly with no problems at all. My DTIVO might be going bad, but I think it is the HDD. From time to time I can be watching live tv or recorded shows and the screen will pixelize and freeze like there is hard rain outside, but it will be a clear day with sunshine. There is another TV in the house which has no problems like this at all, so I am pretty sure it is the DTIVO. I am hoping it is the HDD, because I can fix that problem, but if it is the DTIVO, then I will have to go buy a new one (DirecTv DVR).


----------



## Cosmos

Basically what I want to do is make a mirror copy of the existing drive and put it on the new larger drive. Would MFSTOOLS or the ZIPPER be better to do this. I said earlier that I used MFSTOOLS when I did the original hacking a year or so ago, but now that I look at the ZIPPER disc, I think I used it and not MFSTOOLS. Given the way I explained my problem, does it sound like the drive is bad or the electronics in the DTIVO? Thanks to all of you for your help so far.


----------



## Sbmocp

I've been running the program on one DTiVo for several years successfully--thanks for the great work! I have a problem with a second DTiVo I purchased and installed the program on, though.

I detailed the problem here, earlier:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=408785

To summarize: I decided to upgrade the failing drive in this DTiVo but didn't have a backup. So, I used an image from the other working same-model DTiVo. I ended up doing a "clear and delete everything" after restoring the image. Now the DTiVo wants to make a phone call. Problem is, the modem is apparently fried. I've tried using a couple of older 56K external USRobotics Sportsters with a serial cable without success.

I was guided to use 51killer due to an error 51 I kept getting. Everything seemed fine for a couple of weeks. Then I started getting "Failed daily call" messages. (I'm hooked up via ethernet.) The last thing I did a couple of weeks ago was to upgrade the Zipper by re-running the installer. Everything seemed fine again for two weeks until I got another "failed daily call" message today.

So, what could cause 'fakecall' to run A-OK for several weeks and then tank?

Ooh, my 69th post! (Juvenile, I know...)


----------



## gsr

Cosmos said:


> Basically what I want to do is make a mirror copy of the existing drive and put it on the new larger drive. Would MFSTOOLS or the ZIPPER be better to do this. I said earlier that I used MFSTOOLS when I did the original hacking a year or so ago, but now that I look at the ZIPPER disc, I think I used it and not MFSTOOLS. Given the way I explained my problem, does it sound like the drive is bad or the electronics in the DTIVO? Thanks to all of you for your help so far.


If you just want to copy the drive onto a new one, you don't need Zipper for that, so just use MFSTools.


----------



## Cosmos

Thw existing drive is 200gb and the new one is 500gb.
Will I have any problems with the size of the increase?


----------



## unclemoosh

Cosmos said:


> Thw existing drive is 200gb and the new one is 500gb.
> Will I have any problems with the size of the increase?


No, just execute the mfsadd command after you do the copy.

mfsadd -x /dev/hdx where "hdx" is the location of the drive to be expanded.


----------



## Cosmos

Ok, I have all the info I need to do this correctly, so I am go for launch today.
THANX 2 everybody 4 their help!


----------



## Cosmos

I used MFStools and connected everything as per the instructions (new drive as primary master, old drive as secondary master and cdrom as secondary slave), but when I did the _mfsbackup -aqo - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -xpi - /dev/hda_ command it came back with _could not find Image Kernel:mfsbackup_. That sounds to me like it was looking for something to backup/restore? What did I do wrong? Was I supposed to do a backup of the existing drive before I used the _mfsbackup -aqo - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -xpi - /dev/hda_ command? Wouldn't doing a backup first, require another drive to do the backup to? Thanx for the help.


----------



## unclemoosh

Cosmos said:


> Could someone please help me with either of these problems so I can go back to a hacked TiVo drive? I am currently using the original TiVo drive that came in my SAMSUNG SIR-S4080r, and of course it has no hacks at all, which I miss.


Your setup is different than mine and not what is recommended by DVRUpgrade. Your CDROM should be primary slave. Have you tried that?


----------



## Porterx

Cosmos said:


> No, but I will.
> 
> Thanx


Boot with the mfslive boot cd. When you get to the mfslive prompt, input the following:



> dd_rescue
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Use dd_rescue if your hard drive has bad sectors and mfstools is not able to copy the TiVo drive. dd_rescue basically make exact duplicate of your Tivo drive bit by bit while skipping for bad sectors or area in the drive where it is damaged.
> To make a exact duplicate connect damaged Tivo drive as primary master (/dev/hda), new same size or bigger drive as secondary master (/dev/hdc) and type the following command. If you are not sure how to setup your computer, refer to the guide here. Make sure you don't reverse source and destination drives. If you do all is lost.
> 
> Single drive:
> 
> dd_rescue -A -v /dev/hda /dev/hdc
> 
> After dd_rescue, test your drive in TiVo.


I could never get winmfs or mfslive backup/restore to work for me so I used dd_rescue. My 500gb drives took over 12 hours but it's worked for me everytime.

If, after doing this, the new tivo gets stuck at the welcome powering up screen, install winmfs from mfslive.org, connect the new tivo drive as hda, hdb, hdc or hdd, it doesn't matter. Open winmfs in windows, press file and select drive. Your new tivo drive should be the only drive shown since the default is to show only unmounted drives. Select it and ok. Find the fix bootpage in one of the dropdown menus (you have to have an unmounted drive connected to see this dropdown menu as far as i can tell) and select one of the 2 options. If the tivo still won't boot, select the other option. It should boot now.

If your original tivo drive is smaller than your new tivo drive, you'll have to use the mfsadd command.

If you get your new tivo drive to work but your hacks don't, come back and ask. I've had to fix that too.

Good luck.

Porter


----------



## Porterx

Cosmos said:


> I tried the dd_rescue command in MFSLIVE, and had problems. Rather than try to explain the problem, I took a couple screenshots of the MFSLIVE screen after dd_rescue -A -v /dev/hda /dev/hdc and I also did the mfsinfo /dev/hda command too. Hopefully you can read these. If you can figure out what the problem is from these screenshots, I would appreciate any help you can send my way. Thanx in advance.


I have limited experience in this but , to me, it looks like dd_rescue did it's job. The msinfo gif looks as if the source drive might be bigger than the target. Was new tivo set up as hdc and old tivo drive setujp as hda? I've never used the ms info command.

Did you try the drive in the tivo?

If so, did it get past the welcome, powering up screen?

If not, did you use winmfs to fix bootpage?

Porter


----------



## aaron_pen

Sorry some newbie question here, I zippered my tivo few months ago and it works great without any problem. But I've run into a problem recently, when I zippered the tivo I get an IP Address. Now I have a new router and seems like I cant get to the IP address I gave the tivo. For instance, tivo address 192.168.0.x while my new router starts at 192.168.1.x

Is there a way to change the ip address on the tivo so the new router will connect without zippering it again?


----------



## unclemoosh

aaron_pen said:


> Is there a way to change the ip address on the tivo so the new router will connect without zippering it again?


You can go to Phone and Network Settings and change it there. Or, you can change your new router to your old router's IP address.


----------



## Porterx

Cosmos said:


> The source drive (hda) is a 200gb Maxtor, the destination drive (hdc) is a 500gb Western Digital. You stated in your original post to me that it took about 12 hours, that dd_rescue screen took about 0.25 seconds to come up after I initiated the command, so it obviously didn't do the job. The MFSINFO command showed that the drive is not locked. WINMFS still couldn't do anything because it continues to show the 200gb source drive as 0gb and can't read the TiVo superheader.


I don't know what to tell you without being there to see for myself. Yes, dd_rescue should take quite a few hours, not less than one second since it's doing a bit by bit copy. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Porterx

aaron_pen said:


> Sorry some newbie question here, I zippered my tivo few months ago and it works great without any problem. But I've run into a problem recently, when I zippered the tivo I get an IP Address. Now I have a new router and seems like I cant get to the IP address I gave the tivo. For instance, tivo address 192.168.0.x while my new router starts at 192.168.1.x
> 
> Is there a way to change the ip address on the tivo so the new router will connect without zippering it again?


I changed my tivo ip address by editing it in rc.sysinit.author with a ftp client like filezilla. If you're able to telnet into the tivo, enable r/w, open filezilla and navigate to the rc.sysinit.author file and right click it (make sure you've told filezilla that you're using notepad++ as your editor), open rc.sysinit.author with an editor like notepad++ and change the ipaddress to whatever you like then save it back to the tivo.

notepad++ and filezilla are free. google them.

Or, go into your new router browser and change the new router ip address from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.0.1


----------



## mikesmithfl

PMFJI - just a quick note about the source drive that may be going bad - Have you heard about something called Spinrite (at grc dot com)? It's pretty good at fixing weak/lossy hdd's.


----------



## tkenney

Alright.....major brain cramp going on here. First I must say I have zippered/re-zippered numerous times before with no issues. I am now stuck and after troubleshooting for several hours I need some help.

My Zippered HDVR2 Tivo began rebooting a lot. The hard drive was fairly new so I thought it was not likely failing. I made the critical mistake of completing a "clear & delete all" and now I have lost access to the unit via telnet.

I pulled out my trusty serial cable as I figured all I needed to do was fix the network parameters and I would be good to go. No such luck....I cannot access the unit via the serial cable (I popped in a spare Tivo drive and was successful in accessing it, so I know the cable is good).

So I attempted to re-zipper it. The PC boots into Linux and after hitting "enter" a few times as directed, I am left at the" PTV Upgrade #" prompt. When I mount the cdrom drive, I get the message that the drive is read-only but the system indicates that it cannot locate the zipper file on the cdrom. The file is definitely there because i have used this cd before on this drive..

I have messed around a bit with the location of the cdrom drive (it is currently on Primary Master) because I couldn't get the PC to boot to the cdrom. So I am wondering if the cdrom and the target Tivo drive must be in specific locations on the PC.

Any help would be appreciated!!!!

Tim


----------



## bengalfreak

Has anyone been able to get the zipper to work with the CD-ROM drive and the IDE drive the image is being written to being on the same IDE channel, i.e. hda and hdb? My new computer only has one IDE connector on the motherboard and the CDROM is already setup as master. When I put the new IDE drive on the cable as the slave, the zipper acts like it installs the image but when you reboot, the LBA 48 boot disk identifies the drive as unknown partition table and the zipper script dies when re-executed.

I had this happen before on older computers and I had to put the new hard drive on the secondary IDE channel. Now I don't have that luxury. I've been unable to find the answer with search.


----------



## Gunnyman

the proper command is mount /dev/hdb /cdrom


----------



## Gunnyman

I don't know why you're having so much trouble. Building the zipper disk exactly as the instructions specify makes the process foolproof.
the hacked kernel has the same name as an unhacked one.


----------



## Gunnyman

yeah it is indeed.


----------



## Porterx

I have recently changed drives on 2 zippered tivos because they were going bad. After getting everything working as before, I've noticed in system information, both tivos say:


> Last status: Failed. Could not connect.


 I think they used to update the date and succeed everyday. Now the only time that I can get them to succeed is to restart the recorder. Then the next day, they've failed again.

Can anyone tell me what my problem is?

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## unclemoosh

Porterx said:


> Now the only time that I can get them to succeed is to restart the recorder. Then the next day, they've failed again.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what my problem is?
> 
> Thanks,
> Porter


My guess is that when you reboot it runs fakecall from the rc.sysinit.author and shows a successful call, but it didn't really call. Take a look at your phone settings. IIRC, Zipper puts a prefix that keeps you from phoning home. There is really no need to do so. The time and guide info are received from the satellite. You should also have cron running fakecall every night to keep the box from trying to dial in, giving you the call failed message.


----------



## Porterx

unclemoosh said:


> My guess is that when you reboot it runs fakecall from the rc.sysinit.author and shows a successful call, but it didn't really call. Take a look at your phone settings. IIRC, Zipper puts a prefix that keeps you from phoning home. There is really no need to do so. The time and guide info are received from the satellite. You should also have cron running fakecall every night to keep the box from trying to dial in, giving you the call failed message.


I'm a little confused. Do you mean there's no need to dial home or there's no need to put in the prefix? The prefix that is in there now is:


> *#


Is that what should be there? If not, what whould it be?

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## Gunnyman

Zipper doesn't add a prefix to your dialing menu.
What it does, is install fakecall and runs it daily. It also blocks the tivo from getting to tivo.com's ip addresses.


----------



## Porterx

Gunnyman said:


> Zipper doesn't add a prefix to your dialing menu.
> What it does, is install fakecall and runs it daily. It also blocks the tivo from getting to tivo.com's ip addresses.


Here is my author file:


Code:


#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
iptables -F
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/busybox/setsid bash < /dev/ttyS2 &> /dev/ttyS2 &
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.2.151 192.168.2.1  
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/enhancements/netserver

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 2 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
export HOSTNAME=Top TiVo
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb

#############################################
# starting tserver for  tytool 10r4
/hacks/tserver

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
	sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi

# Connect to the gotomydvr server:
  if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
	  /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
  fi

 Do you see anything in it that would cause fakecall to act up.

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## unclemoosh

Porterx said:


> Do you see anything in it that would cause fakecall to act up.
> 
> Thanks,
> Porter


I don't see a fakecall execution. Is it on your machine? Is it setup in cron?


----------



## Porterx

unclemoosh said:


> I don't see a fakecall execution. Is it on your machine? Is it setup in cron?


*fakecall.tcl* is in the enhancements folder of my tivo. I thought the 8th line of my author file:


Code:


#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
iptables -F
[B]fakecall.tcl[/B]

was all that I needed. Do I need more? How do I check to see if it's setup in cron? I ran the zipper enhancements script. I thought that setup cron for me.

Maybe someone could cut the proper fakecall code out of their author file and post it here? I could probably handle pasting it into my author file.

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Porterx, re: Last status: Failed. Could not connect. 

Which call is giving you this error message? There are two types of calls listed in System Information. The first is under the heading "Service Connection" and the second is under the heading "Service Data Download". If I remember correctly, fakecall.tcl is used to fool the second one. The first call is to DTV for billing purposes (to use PPV from your remote). 

For me, the first call under "Service Connection" to DTV often fails resulting in the message "Last status: Failed. Could not connect." Eventually it will go through. Sometimes it takes days. (If your phone line isn't plugged in of course it will never succeed.)

It's the second call under "Service Data Download" that should always show a successful call and never fail, because that's the one fakecall.tcl is handling. 

Is that the one that's failing?

EDIT: see correction in post #11605 I stated this info backwards


----------



## Porterx

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Porterx, re: Last status: Failed. Could not connect.
> 
> Which call is giving you this error message? There are two types of calls listed in System Information. The first is under the heading "Service Connection" and the second is under the heading "Service Data Download". If I remember correctly, fakecall.tcl is used to fool the second one. The first call is to DTV for billing purposes (to use PPV from your remote).
> 
> For me, the first call under "Service Connection" to DTV often fails resulting in the message "Last status: Failed. Could not connect." Eventually it will go through. Sometimes it takes days. (If your phone line isn't plugged in of course it will never succeed.)
> 
> It's the second call under "Service Data Download" that should always show a successful call and never fail, because that's the one fakecall.tcl is handling.
> 
> Is that the one that's failing?


No it isn't. The service connection is failing. I think the service data connection is when the guide data is d/l'ed from the satellite and has nothing to do with the phone line. The service data download is for sending pay per view to directv, i think weekly, via the phone line.

Porter


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Porter,

Okay, now I'm totally confused. If it's the Service Connection that's failing (which has nothing to do with fakecall) why are you worried about fakecall? Hmmmm.

Anyway, the path to your crontab file is:

/var/spool/cron/crontabs/root (the name of the file is root)

Check this file to be sure there is something in there like this:

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

If you type:

cat /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root

You will get a dump of the file on your screen.

Hope this helps.

EDIT: see correction in post #11605 I stated this info backwards


----------



## FentonMcD

Luv2DrvFst said:


> # Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
> 20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl


check the location of fakecall.tcl. Mine is in /enhancements, so I had to substitute /busybox with /enhancements.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Sorry, my bad. My memory had things backwards.

There are two types of calls listed in System Information. The first is "Service Connection" and the second is "Service Data Download". Fakecall.tcl is used to fool the FIRST one. The second one is the call to DTV for billing purposes (to use PPV from your remote). 

So, Porter, it's likely that your problem is as FentonMcD stated. Double check the location of fakecall.tcl on your box and be sure the correct path is listed in your cron file.

Sorry for any confusion I caused.


----------



## Porterx

FentonMcD said:


> check the location of fakecall.tcl. Mine is in /enhancements, so I had to substitute /busybox with /enhancements.


My cron file (root) is in:


Code:


/enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs

It thought fakecall.tcl was in /busybox like yours but it was in /enhancements like yours.

Here's my cron file (root):


Code:


# Sample below creates a test file and updates it with current time and date
# every 5 minutes -- use this for troubleshooting.
# m h dom mon dow	command
*/5 * * * *	date >> /var/log/cron.test.out

# Wipe the logs every Sunday night at 3:18am cst
18 9 * * 1 /busybox/wipelogs; echo "`date` logs wiped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /enhancements/fakecall.tcl

# Delete the crond log files every 3 months
22 9 1 */3 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Delete cron.test.out every night at 3:24am cst
22 9 * * * rm /var/log/cron.test.out; echo "`date` cron.test.out deleted" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Weekly reboots.  Cleans things out for better performance if you have several hacks running
# Also restarts logs, and allows fakecall to reset the last successful call indicator,
# so your Tivo won't call home (fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a reboot).
# This allows you to keep your phone line connected for callerID and PPV ordering.  
# Use a forced reboot (no safereboot)
25 9 * * 1,4 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"; reboot >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Display 0n-screen warning messages before scheduled reboots
5 9 * * 1,4 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
15 9 * * 1,4 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3

# Make a backup of season passes and wishlists every Sunday night at 3:30am CST
31 9 * * 1 cd /TivoWebPlus; sh backup_run.sh; echo `date` season pass backup made >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Delete season pass backups every month to save on space
29 9 1 * * mount -o remount,rw /; rm -r /seasonpass_backups; ro

# End of crontab

Does it look ok? Everything in the cron file is where they should be on my tivos. I'm thinking maybe it got messed up because I had to run ptvnet first to get it to see my usb adapter (Xterasys) which wasn't in the zipper, then I ran the zipper to get the hacks.

Thanks, Porter


----------



## bengalfreak

bengalfreak said:


> Has anyone been able to get the zipper to work with the CD-ROM drive and the IDE drive the image is being written to being on the same IDE channel, i.e. hda and hdb? My new computer only has one IDE connector on the motherboard and the CDROM is already setup as master. When I put the new IDE drive on the cable as the slave, the zipper acts like it installs the image but when you reboot, the LBA 48 boot disk identifies the drive as unknown partition table and the zipper script dies when re-executed.
> 
> I had this happen before on older computers and I had to put the new hard drive on the secondary IDE channel. Now I don't have that luxury. I've been unable to find the answer with search.


I finally figured this out. After scouring this forum, and the web, in general, and coming up empty handed, I was able to solve the problem by making my CDROM drive the slave and the new Tivo drive the master. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Porterx said:


> Does it look ok? Everything in the cron file is where they should be on my tivos. I'm thinking maybe it got messed up because I had to run ptvnet first to get it to see my usb adapter (Xterasys) which wasn't in the zipper, then I ran the zipper to get the hacks.


Cron file looks fine. The fakecall command line is correct and the system is set to reboot regularly. If the System Information for Service Connection now shows a successful call then you're ok.


----------



## Phe0nix

I have a Phillips Directv Tivo S2 . Two years back i bought a PVT CD for my system and added this image off this cd to the zippper if my memory serves me correct.

I would like to update my tivo to the latest software. I was looking through the tivo and saw a software version of 6.2 something. I have all the hacks on it that were available 2 years ago. I posted in a different thread as i don't remember my static ip addess and was told i may be able to edit this in the phone settings but this isn't an option in my s/w ver.

My goal is to update the tivo s/w and defrag the hdd and make an image of it as this drive is the orignal.


----------



## kprinkki

I have been working on this for too long, so I need help. I have created an .iso image for Zipper without an Instacake image ~27MB. This CD burns and works great.
Now, when I go to create an .iso image with Instacake, it will not create a full image and it is only ~12MB. I put the IC6.2 .iso image in the zipper_tools directory and it starts copying the image to the zipper directory, but then it won't make the full .iso file.

Thanks in advance and any help is appreciated.


----------



## eyepoppin

I have a philips dsr704, i am wondering, is there a way to do the backup and copy all the recorded shows/movies? I want to burn them to dvd.....


----------



## mdawg223

New to this...i have series 2 with old version 5.2 i think....anyway to upgrade to 7.2 so i can use my wireless??


----------



## Nidisa

Newbie trying to learn how to hack my rca dvr40. I have followed the Zipper instructions to the best of my ability and have run into an issue that I need clarification on please. I followed the unzipping instructions to create the Zipper CD, and my directory does not look like the one shown in the instructions. I have the following

custom kernels (folder)
drivers (folder) 
bootpage (file)
busybox (winrar archive, not .tar) 
gawk (file, not listed in the example shown) 
instantcake-IC2-dvr40-6.2a
network.tcl
ptvlba48-4.04DD (ISO file, not a zip file as shown) 
rbautch files (winrar archive, not .tgz)
rc.sysinit.author
sapper.sh (not listed in example)
tivopart
tweak.sh
tweark uninstall.sh
zipper
Zipper installation instructions
Zipper Version History

I have stopped until someone helps me know why this looks so different than the example given at http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html and whether I should proceed.

My second question is : I have purchased a used rca dvr40 with 2 120gb hard drives. Do I complete the zipper installation on both drives? If not, how do I know which drive to use to install the Zipper?

Thank you for your assistance


----------



## Nidisa

*bump* Forgive me for the bump, but I'm holding on proceeding with this project 'till I receive your wisdom. Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

You should be fine. I expect that your Windows settings have "hide file extensions of know file types" enabled, which is why busybox.tar shows up as only Winrar archive. Also, the ptvlba-48 should be an iso and is indicated as such in the instructions. Run the Zipper on the master drive only.


----------



## Nidisa

Thank you for the response  

When I right click on the busybox icon in the folder, it does say it is a winrar file. And when I unzip it, it is full of files....none of them are the busybox.tar. 

??


----------



## qwertypo

Hey--- little help. I have a zippered series 2, 6.2; I ran the uninstall, and then reinstalled cause I wanted to remove the chron reboot schedule, was rebooting while recording Conan everynight. 

But now I have a problem, it hasnt scheduled any new recordings past the 19th, since I zippered. I the guide data is missing for most channels(not all surprisingly) after the 18th. I have been watching it for like a week since I re-zippered, hoping it would fix it.

Any suggestions?

Oh, and is it possible to stop recording suggestions?

Thanks!! gunnyman.... you have made my TV for the past 2 years... love this thing.


----------



## bengalfreak

Nidisa said:


> Thank you for the response
> 
> When I right click on the busybox icon in the folder, it does say it is a winrar file. And when I unzip it, it is full of files....none of them are the busybox.tar.
> 
> ??


You are right clicking on the busybox.tar file. Windows is hiding the .tar extension because you have told it to. If you uncheck the box next to 'Hide extensions for known file types' under folder view options (in the tools menu of winXP) you will see the proper extensions.


----------



## Nidisa

Thanks so much for the assist  

Last question: rbautch, you said to run the zipper on the master drive only. How do I know which drive that is inside the tivo please? TIA


----------



## unclemoosh

Nidisa said:


> Thanks so much for the assist
> 
> Last question: rbautch, you said to run the zipper on the master drive only. How do I know which drive that is inside the tivo please? TIA


It would be the one strapped as Master and the one connected to the end connector on the ribbon cable.


----------



## Nidisa

Never mind  I fixed it myself. Now to put the drive into the tivo. *crosses fingers*


----------



## codespy

Daily call nag w/6.4a

I have successfully zippered 6.2 and 6.2a and still working fine to this date without any phone call nags. However, I am getting the phone call nag with 6.4a on my HR10's after a couple weeks. I purchased the 6.4a from DVRupgrade.

I do not have the units networked to my cpu. Curious if anyone else had this issue and can help with a fix. The units rebooted properly after zippering. I do not know if I am missing something simple or what.

Everytime I reboot, it indicates last call was successful.


----------



## unclemoosh

codespy said:


> Daily call nag w/6.4a
> 
> Everytime I reboot, it indicates last call was successful.


It could be that fakecall is not set to run in crond. You may want to hook it up to your network and check your cron jobs.


----------



## qwertypo

Re-ran the tweak script, and it fixed it.

But as far as stopping recording suggestions, is that possible?



qwertypo said:


> Hey--- little help. I have a zippered series 2, 6.2; I ran the uninstall, and then reinstalled cause I wanted to remove the chron reboot schedule, was rebooting while recording Conan everynight.
> 
> But now I have a problem, it hasnt scheduled any new recordings past the 19th, since I zippered. I the guide data is missing for most channels(not all surprisingly) after the 18th. I have been watching it for like a week since I re-zippered, hoping it would fix it.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh, and is it possible to stop recording suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!! gunnyman.... you have made my TV for the past 2 years... love this thing.


----------



## ttodd1

qwertypo said:


> But as far as stopping recording suggestions, is that possible?


Go into the menu and turn off record suggestions


----------



## Sbmocp

I had to reinstall an image for my HDVR2. The machine was acting strangely (hanging up and going into lalaland, et cetera) and I didn't know if the problem was due to a motherboard, disk drive, or corrupted data. I installed a backup image, version 6.4a, (containing a Zipper install that was updated over the web about two months ago) to a new hard drive and installed it into the TiVo. After starting the machine up I did a 'clear and delete everything' in an attempt to clear up any crap in the restored image.

Then I tried to telnet in and couldn't, realizing I'd need to re-install the Zipper. I removed the drive, reinstalled the Zipper from a bootable CD (containing Zipper version from ~ 2007), and reinstalled the drive into the TiVo. I figured my first task would be to run tweak.sh to upgrade the Zipper after installation.

Now I can telnet in; however, when I change to the /hacks directory and run tweak.sh, I'm asked if I want to uninstall the previous version of the Enhancements. I press 'y' and hit return. After a moment I then see:

exiting...
MainTiVo-TiVo# y
bash: y: command not found
MainTiVo-TiVo#
MainTiVo-TiVo#

Whenever I press the return key, I get two prompt echoes back. So, if I'm deciphering this correctly, when I hit the return I'm getting two returns, not one, and this is messing up the script execution. What might be causing this and how could I get around it?


----------



## unclemoosh

You are probably sending both a CR and LF.

See this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4605725&highlight=line+feed#post4605725


----------



## Sbmocp

Thanks, unclemoosh--that did it. I'd wiped my PC and reinstalled XP a couple of weeks ago, and had puTTy installed on it but couldn't remember why...


----------



## NavyGuy

Okay, here goes:

I purchased a 6.4a image for my SD-DVR40 and also the $5 LBA CD image. Installed the image first so I could make sure all was okay, which it was. Went ahead and built the zipper without an image, and ran it with no errors. Then upon boot, it would not connect to my router (yes WEP is off). Serial cable connected, I ran the enhancement script with no errors. Tried a reboot, but still no connection.

The WUSB11 (v 2.6) light is on, but when I check my attached devices in my router, it's not there, and I am unable to ping my router from serial bash.

Tried net-launch.sh and re-entered my static parameters, and setSSIDwep.tcl to re-enter my wireless settings, to no avail. Scripts look like they are setting my parameters in MFS, as I get good confirmation, and running net-status.tcl following reboot confirms this.

I believe the problem is with my USB drivers. I get the following during boot: usb.c: usb device 2 (vend/prod 0x77b/0x2219) is not claimed by any active driver.

lsmod shows usbcore, usb-ohci, and vnetusba loaded.

Can anyone help me? Please keep it rather simple for me, I am in training...

Also, I am using GtkTerm on my Ubuntu box to serial connect... If I wanted to "cut and paste" to a post like this, or a text file to aid in troubleshooting, how do I do that?

Thanks for your help all.


----------



## rbautch

Code:


usb.c: usb device 2 (vend/prod 0x77b/0x2219) is not claimed by any active driver.

This is normal and can be ignored. Are both the power and link lights lit on your adapter? If so, you may have a firewall on your PC blocking access. Use a serial cable to connect and try pinging your router from the tivo. You could also try a wired adapter temporarily to rule out anything else. Your adapter uses the vnetusba driver, so I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## NavyGuy

rbautch said:


> Are both the power and link lights lit on your adapter? If so, you may have a firewall on your PC blocking access. Use a serial cable to connect and try pinging your router from the tivo. You could also try a wired adapter temporarily to rule out anything else. Your adapter uses the vnetusba driver, so I don't think that's the problem.


Only the power light is lit. When I try to ping my router from the tivo:

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Network is unreachable

As for the wired approach, I didn't pick one up since I knew I could build a serial cable, and I researched the heck out of finding a compatible wireless adapter that was still available for a reasonable price...

EDIT - When I disconnected my adapter the Tivo rebooted... I didn't catch all of the output on the terminal, but I did read "kernel panic". I have seen this here and on the other forum from time to time. Thoughts??

EDIT - Is it possible that superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1 did not run during the script process? I noticed after giving up for the night that the 30-sec skip is not there... Could that be my problem? Superpatch IS in the /enhancements folder... How can I tell if it patched my Tivo App?


----------



## NavyGuy

NavyGuy said:


> Only the power light is lit. When I try to ping my router from the tivo:
> 
> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1): 56 data bytes
> ping: sendto: Network is unreachable
> 
> As for the wired approach, I didn't pick one up since I knew I could build a serial cable, and I researched the heck out of finding a compatible wireless adapter that was still available for a reasonable price...
> 
> EDIT - When I disconnected my adapter the Tivo rebooted... I didn't catch all of the output on the terminal, but I did read "kernel panic". I have seen this here and on the other forum from time to time. Thoughts??
> 
> EDIT - Is it possible that superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1 did not run during the script process? I noticed after giving up for the night that the 30-sec skip is not there... Could that be my problem? Superpatch IS in the /enhancements folder... How can I tell if it patched my Tivo App?


Sorry to be persistent, but I really don't know where to go from here... Please help.


----------



## lew

Presumably you purchased your wireless adapter used. Did you try it in a computer to verify it works?


----------



## NavyGuy

lew said:


> Presumably you purchased your wireless adapter used. Did you try it in a computer to verify it works?


No, It was actually new... v 2.6 and all. Anyway, yes I verified it.


----------



## lew

While you're waiting for people more knowledgeable then me to give you the "real answer" you might try running your router/adapter open without any security. How far is your tivo from your router? Could you be out of range or getting interference from a cordless phone/microwave? Does your adapter use a USB cable to connect to tivo? Can you move the adapter a few feet from your tivo? (Interference from something?)


----------



## GBill

lew said:


> While you're waiting for people more knowledgeable then me to give you the "real answer" you might try running your router/adapter open without any security. How far is your tivo from your router? Could you be out of range or getting interference from a cordless phone/microwave? Does your adapter use a USB cable to connect to tivo? Can you move the adapter a few feet from your tivo? (Interference from something?)


Yeah, I did that... it was actually in my first post a few back, but thanks for the suggestion. As for being away from my router, it is only about 10 feet away, but I will certainly try moving it away from the Tivio...

I am starting to get frustrated. I can't believe that I am the only one who has run this on an SD-DVR40. I feel like I've done everything right, down to getting the image and kernel from DVR upgrade... I hope someone smart can come along and tell me "oh yeah, we've seen this... ".


----------



## lew

GBill said:


> Yeah, I did that... it was actually in my first post a few back, but thanks for the suggestion. As for being away from my router, it is only about 10 feet away, but I will certainly try moving it away from the Tivio...
> 
> I am starting to get frustrated. I can't believe that I am the only one who has run this on an SD-DVR40. I feel like I've done everything right, down to getting the image and kernel from DVR upgrade... I hope someone smart can come along and tell me "oh yeah, we've seen this... ".


Only the power light is on. It sounds like tivo isn't seeing your adapter. The script should be installing the correct driver, I'd have a different suggestion if you manually installed the driver. Double check the cable from the adapter to your tivo.

Long shot. Did you check the model number on the adapter itself? Could someone have put a new adapter in an older box? Do you have a refurbished adapter? Maybe "upgraded" If you install the adapter in your PC can you verify the real model number?


----------



## GBill

lew said:


> Only the power light is on. It sounds like tivo isn't seeing your adapter. The script should be installing the correct driver, I'd have a different suggestion if you manually installed the driver. Double check the cable from the adapter to your tivo.
> 
> Long shot. Did you check the model number on the adapter itself? Could someone have put a new adapter in an older box? Do you have a refurbished adapter? Maybe "upgraded" If you install the adapter in your PC can you verify the real model number?


Model number is good... I actually already thought about that one too. The cable is the same as I used when I checked it out on my laptop... where it also told me it was version 2.6...

How do I manually verify/re-install the drivers?


----------



## lew

Wait for rbautch to post. I think he leaves the original drivers somewhere on your drive. I'm not sure which driver supports your adapter.

Check your rc.sysinit.author file

zipper should have put this line in your file
iptables -F


----------



## NavyGuy

NavyGuy said:


> EDIT - Is it possible that superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1 did not run during the script process? I noticed after giving up for the night that the 30-sec skip is not there... Could that be my problem? Superpatch IS in the /enhancements folder... How can I tell if it patched my Tivo App?


I think I used an incompatible version of superpatch...

rbautch - what do you think? How about using superpatch_6.4a_crashHD.tcl from the other forum? Or does version 1.2 by NutKase support 6.4a? Will the script work without me doing anything else?

Thanks for the help, and sorry about posting under GBill... that was a mistake.


----------



## rbautch

I don't think the wrong version of superpatch would cause a network issue. If you ran the wrong version of superpatch, it would just exit the script and do nothing. When you ran the Zipper, it asked you if you were using a wireless adapter. Did you say yes? If you did, that it would have skipped installing the backported drivers and kept the original stock drivers. If you didn't answer correctly, that might be your problem. 

I'm assuming that the stock drivers are compatible with your adapter, but it's possible the drivers in 6.4a are different that 6.2. Post your usb.map file and see if your adapter is list. If it's not you'll either need a new adapter or you'll need to use 6.2 software. Also connect with a wired adapter to rule out anything else.


----------



## NavyGuy

rbautch said:


> I don't think the wrong version of superpatch would cause a network issue. If you ran the wrong version of superpatch, it would just exit the script and do nothing. When you ran the Zipper, it asked you if you were using a wireless adapter. Did you say yes? If you did, that it would have skipped installing the backported drivers and kept the original stock drivers. If you didn't answer correctly, that might be your problem.
> 
> I'm assuming that the stock drivers are compatible with your adapter, but it's possible the drivers in 6.4a are different that 6.2. Post your usb.map file and see if your adapter is list. If it's not you'll either need a new adapter or you'll need to use 6.2 software. Also connect with a wired adapter to rule out anything else.


I am pretty sure the superpatch part of the script exited and then your script continued on. I took a look at your script and as far as I can tell, any superpatch* script should work, so I am going to try the 6.4a specific patch by CrashHD available at post 42 in the 6.4a thread under series 2 support over at deal database (I don't have enough posts to properly link yet). I know this is probably not the issue, but if it turns out that this superpatch is the best one to use for 6.4a, then I recommend updating the zipper page with a link to it, as you have for 6.2a.

I will take a look at the usb.map file to see if it is on the list. If it is, I intend to re-image and try the zipper again.

Can you or anyone else answer this question:

Are there ANY options in the zipper script that I should say no to based upon my s/w version being 6.4a? For example, I do not think gotomydvr works...

Thank you for the help.


----------



## lew

Worry about getting your adapter working before you install other hacks. I wouldn't even superpatch until you get your adapter working.

I don't even know if the tivo wireless adapter works with 6.4a. You might want to confirm it does before you (consider) ordering one.


----------



## FentonMcD

The wireless adaptors will work with 6.4a. I have 6.4a working on two DTIVOs with wireless adaptors (WUSB11 Ver 2.8). It requires the 6.4a drivers and a special kernel (that is compatible with 6.4a). Previous kernels and drivers will cause the system to panic -- which is what you are seeing.

I agree with everyone that there is no reason to run tweak.sh until you get the networking enabled. Here's a post that I made when I was working through the issue. I can provide more data, but unsure if this is the correct website. You can PM or email me if you need more data, but I probably won't be able to supply much details until I get home (I'm on travel).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6848620#post6848620


----------



## NavyGuy

FentonMcD said:


> The wireless adaptors will work with 6.4a. I have 6.4a working on two DTIVOs with wireless adaptors (WUSB11 Ver 2.8). It requires the 6.4a drivers and a special kernel (that is compatible with 6.4a). Previous kernels and drivers will cause the system to panic -- which is what you are seeing.
> 
> I agree with everyone that there is no reason to run tweak.sh until you get the networking enabled. Here's a post that I made when I was working through the issue. I can provide more data, but unsure if this is the correct website. You can PM or email me if you need more data, but I probably won't be able to supply much details until I get home (I'm on travel).
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6848620#post6848620


I read your post, and agree I have similar issues. I have tried to attack this both ways, one with the zipper, and one with manually applying one of the hacked kernels from DVR Upgrade, but can't get networking working. I am not familiar with monte... Is that just another process to move a hacked kernel to the drive? I used dd to move the kernel, and that worked for me... I guess I need to do some more reading.

For some reason I was thinking I needed to patch the tivoapp before wireless would work. I believe I could set my wireless settings in rc.sysinit.author, and I know I would need an iptables line in there... I am willing to learn what I need to do to get this working if you or someone is able to get me on the right track...

I also agree that it is probably time for me to stick to the other site and address this method over there... I hope my experience is of benefit to those who may be getting ready to try this on an SD-DVR40 with 6.4a...


----------



## FentonMcD

Basically, the 6.2 kernel (supplied with zipper) won't work with 6.4a and wireless adaptors. I was able to get backport drivers to work (through editing the usb.map file) so ifconfig would see the network adaptor and the system wouldn't crash when the device was removed from the USB. However, the tivoapp still would not see the network adaptor. 

It took me about a month of after hours work (after my wife and kids stopped using the TIVO), to find the solution. Once I found the solution, I created a zip file that I added to the zipper CD. Once zipper is done, I untar the file. I've tried this zip file on both my TIVOs (twice on one of them) and it works great.

I can provide a list of links and even the zip file if you send me a PM.


----------



## rbautch

NavyGuy said:


> I read your post, and agree I have similar issues. I have tried to attack this both ways, one with the zipper, and one with manually applying one of the hacked kernels from DVR Upgrade, but can't get networking working. I am not familiar with monte... Is that just another process to move a hacked kernel to the drive? I used dd to move the kernel, and that worked for me... I guess I need to do some more reading.
> 
> For some reason I was thinking I needed to patch the tivoapp before wireless would work. I believe I could set my wireless settings in rc.sysinit.author, and I know I would need an iptables line in there... I am willing to learn what I need to do to get this working if you or someone is able to get me on the right track...
> 
> I also agree that it is probably time for me to stick to the other site and address this method over there... I hope my experience is of benefit to those who may be getting ready to try this on an SD-DVR40 with 6.4a...


To use wireless with 6.4a, you need to monte from a killkdinitrd kernel to a stock 6.4a kernel. I'm going to add a warning to that effect when the Zipper is run. Monte is not that hard to do, but you'll have to do some research to be comfortable with what you're doing. If you don't want to mess with monte, you may also consider using a wired adapter connected to a wireless bridge. I have 4 Zyxel routers that I picked up for $5/ea AR that work great as wireless bridges.


----------



## pip55

when assembling the latest zipper cd is it essential to use only the latest ptvlba48-4[1].04DD.iso as well or will earlier releases work and how many megabytes in size should the cd be?
Double checking files against what is listed on the Zipper site the only difference I have that appears questionable is I substituted ptvlba48-4.01.iso for .....[1].04DD.iso. Is this a problem?
I'm screwing up somewhere cause when I boot up from the cd I can mount /dev/hdb /cdrom but when I try /cdrom/zipper I get no "such file or directory".


----------



## GISJason420

I've finally got all my tools in to do up this TIVO Box

Serial Cable - Check
Image for my TIVO - Check
USB 2 Ethernet Adapter - Check


Now... I wonder do I need to purchase these additional CDs for LBA48 & the slicer? That's 2 extra CDs  Already purchased 1 CD and my ole lady won't be too happy I'm gonna be spendin more to get these last 2 CDs... Now I wanted to ask beforehand is it possible to do without these 2 extra CDs? Since I'm only using a 80GB HDD the LBA Boot cd isn't gonna be needed or is it?

Thanks for your replies!!


----------



## unclemoosh

You shouldn't need either of them. The Slicer is for doing slice upgrades. 

Wife should be happy


----------



## GISJason420

Awesome thats good to know!!! Thanks!!!!

What should I use as a bootdisc? When I try running the ISO Maker script it says that is missing and it will not make the iso... Should I just go on and remove that line from the batch script lookin for the boot disc? Or is there another image I can use like a linux distro?


----------



## unclemoosh

GISJason420 said:


> Awesome thats good to know!!! Thanks!!!!
> 
> What should I use as a bootdisc? When I try running the ISO Maker script it says that is missing and it will not make the iso... Should I just go on and remove that line from the batch script lookin for the boot disc? Or is there another image I can use like a linux distro?


http://www.mfslive.org


----------



## GISJason420

Thanks again!!! Got that mslive iso & went on and used it however It keeps on errorin' out and sayin 
"Could not find Ramdisk image:initramfs.gz"

Is it possible the error has to do w/ my SApper tools folder bein over 300MB?

When I'm trying to boot that CD w/ the SApper Tools.

How do i make the iso if that's the issue which settings should I use in IMG Burn or something like that?

I was successful in backing up my Original TIVO Drive and Writing & Expanding the new TIVO Drive to the 80GB one w/ winmfs

Is there a way I can just go on and SApper up the drive via WinMFS? Add apps and so on?

Thanks!


----------



## ForrestB

GISJason420,

You're in the wrong area - this is the Zipper support area.

You should post your message in the SApper support area http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=349477


----------



## GISJason420

ForrestB said:


> GISJason420,
> 
> You're in the wrong area - this is the Zipper support area.
> 
> You should post your message in the SApper support area http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=349477


duh-oh!

Thanks!!
:up:


----------



## qwertypo

ttodd1 said:


> Go into the menu and turn off record suggestions


duh... thanks. I guess I got too used to do everything with TWP.


----------



## astroman72

I have jumped too fast into the Tivo world without reading 
first and bought myself a TIVO Series2 TCD540080 which has 
been upgraded to 363 hours. This unit does not have an
ethernet connector on the back, only a standard phone jack.
If I had read first, I would have known that only the 
Series 1 Standalone are capable of recording without a Tivo
subscription!!

First of all and most important, I intend to use this Tivo 
outside of the USA where there is no Tivo service available. 
All I really need is to be able to program scheduled recording 
of my wife's favorite soap operas from the local cable company.

Apparently, the unit was reset by the previous owner because
when I turn it on, it takes me to the Setup page and I have no
idea on how to proceed and don't want to do anything until I 
get some guidance on how to...

I contacted the seller and all he's telling me is that he bought 
an upgraded harddrive and popped it in, apparently no hacks 
have been performed on the unit.

I've read sooo much information on the internet and the topic
on the Tivo Community forum but have found no specific how to's
for this particular unit.

I realize you must get hundreds of messages from newbies asking
the same thing but I will be most grateful if you can you please 
provide some guidance.


----------



## pip55

I zippered a sddvr40 and mistakenly hit remove "Music and Photos" line. Tried to restore by renaming tivoapp to tivoapp.bak and renaming tivoapp.original back to tivoapp and reran superpatch to patch tivoapp but I am still without M&P. Am I on the right track? From what I've read I shouldn't have to re-zipper. Do I run superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl in /hacks? Thanks


----------



## qwertypo

Is it an easy fix to update 6.2 for the latest daylight savings time changes?


----------



## bitmap

astroman72 said:


> First of all and most important, I intend to use this Tivo
> outside of the USA where there is no Tivo service available.


Unfortunately, this model doesn't support recording without a subscription.


----------



## bitmap

pip55 said:


> I zippered a sddvr40 and mistakenly hit remove "Music and Photos" line.


I think you are looking for "Superpatch67Standby.tcl".
It just modifies some entries in the MFS, so restoring the old tivoapp won't change anything.


----------



## pip55

bitmap said:


> I think you are looking for "Superpatch67Standby.tcl".
> It just modifies some entries in the MFS, so restoring the old tivoapp won't change anything.


I was doing research on the subject on the other site and thought I was on to something.



rbautch said:


> It probably can't find tweak_uninstall.sh. Search your tivo for it, and if you can't find it, FTP a new copy to your tivo and run it. Then run tweak.sh again.


I came across this where someone had lost their hacks, not specifically Music & Photos

If I uninstall tweak.sh and reinstall, would I get superpatch functional again? which seems to be a requisite for Music & Photos. Just trying to add to my understanding of the zipper's form & function as much as getting it to work. As I do understand it, the Music & Photos choice that appears in Tivo Central is placed there place by running Rbautch's enhancement script and I mistakenly chose to remove it, so short of re-running the script again I was curious if there was short-cut to replace it.
Thanks


----------



## adams46

I have a series 2, I have installed the zipper and reinstalled the drive. Boot fine. I can't telnet into it. The FAQ suggest using a serial cable to check some of the network files. I don't have a serial cable. If I can get a drawing or a schematic I can make it. Anyone ?


----------



## GISJason420

adams46 said:


> I have a series 2, I have installed the zipper and reinstalled the drive. Boot fine. I can't telnet into it. The FAQ suggest using a serial cable to check some of the network files. I don't have a serial cable. If I can get a drawing or a schematic I can make it. Anyone ?


Here ya go


----------



## lew

Check you box of "stuff" some of the very old digital cameras used the same cable. An old serial mouse and mini-stero plug from old headphones work great. If all you want to do is read the console messages you can just use strip the wires and tape.


----------



## adams46

Thanks, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Drewster

Revisiting the thread for the first time in quite a while...

I have an HDVR2, zippered with 6.2. Can I do an in-place upgrade to 6.4a+zipper and retain the current recordings?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Drewster said:


> Revisiting the thread for the first time in quite a while...
> 
> I have an HDVR2, zippered with 6.2. Can I do an in-place upgrade to 6.4a+zipper and retain the current recordings?


Yes, the effort is not trivial, but some ways are easier than others. Take a read through this thread, as there is good discussion and some tools for doing the process manually (post #21 is where I chime-in with some recommendations...)


----------



## edkut

I just set up my HR10-250 with ptvnet 6.4 and instantcake 6.4 the Tivo boots up and works fine (except no local channels separate issue). I connected a ethernet adapter to the USB and am able to get the IP address and telnet to the bash-2.02# prompt. Now using Filezilla I was able to move the file tweak.sh to the main directory and I can see it in the directory so I think it got in there Ok. I am definately a novice when it comes to Linux commands. Can anyone recommend a link to basic instructions for a dummy like me? I would really like to use the features that the Zipper will provide.


----------



## BigBearf

edkut,
Just follow the directions in the zipper link.

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

I think that you will have no problems and if you do someone can help. I did not know anything about linux but with a little playing around. Things started to fall into place.

Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## Klez

Need some help. I zippered my Tivos a little over 3 years ago and everything was fine. A few months later I did the fix on my Tivo for the slow NPL issue. I tried to do the wife's Tivo, but she didn't care at the time. Fast forward three years and now she wants it corrected along with the DLS  So the other night I started looking reading and searching. The best thing I could do was to telent into her Tivo and uninstall tweak.sh then reinstall it. Everything worked great, but after it rebooted The MRV does not work and I can only get into her Tivo by using a serial cable. I found some information on it but I am stuck. I have read and searched for hours, but I just can't figure it out. 

Any tips?

Also I was think about replacing the HD in both Tivos (since the HDs are getting noisy). 

Thanks


----------



## Klez

Finally after pulling the drive twice and running the zipper both times I got it back up and running. I now have all the updates and can FTP, telenet and MVR is back and running.

I missed a bunch of updates over the last 3+ years. 

Now I need to find another series 2 for the garage.


----------



## bluedotsnow

I have all the components except the slicer but don't want to update the unit at all just telnet in and load movies. I make the sapper cd and load everything up. the ptvbake-special runs fine but after mounting and running sapper it states the rc.sysinit.author file is not on the cd however it is in the sapper_tools folder?


----------



## JediKnight2

I think I goofed. Been a while since I have been on here or messing with my Series2...But here goes.

I have an InstantCaked Series2 Phillips 7000. I hooked up my handy dandy FA120 this evening and was able to FTP and Telnet in just fine. I couldn't do anything as my enhancements folder was empty...seems that happened before over time as DTV came down with stuff. I downloaded the zipper file again and re-uploaded the rbautch-files.tgz file to the hacks directory via FTP. I then ran tweak-uninstall.sh...I then ran tweak.sh and it went thru the install. I did choose to install USB 2.0 drivers. It then said it completed and asked to reboot...I did, but now I have lost all connectivity to the box...no Telnet and no FTP and I cannot ping the address. I have scanned the network and it isn't there.

SO where am I? I don't want to loose any recordings....I cannot remember some of the specifics with running some of the files either...Can I pull the drive and run tweak-uninstall.sh and then RE-Zipper using the new file? Will that keep my recordings and everything? Should I be able to bash in with a serial connection and fix what is messed up...maybe run tweak-uninstall.sh ?


----------



## JediKnight2

OK...here is where I am... I CAN serial bash into the Tivo...I get bash and I can run tweak-uninstall.sh and tweak.sh Here is my issue...It just won't pick up my network connection. Before I ran the first uninstall and reinstall I had it connected without issue...could FTP and Telnet in. When I run uninstall it does say something about USB 2.0 skipping...is it possible the 2.0 drivers are still in there and I need to delete them somehow? I DID install the 2.0 drivers at the first re-install so I think that might be my issues here...any help out there?


----------



## JediKnight2

WOW...this place used to be buzzin...I guess the Series2 is showing its age. ANYWHO...I fixed it...after running tweak-uninstall.sh and then tweak.sh a half dozen times...I was FINALLY prompted with a warning...ARE YOU SURE you want to use backported drivers...to which I said YES...after reboot...POOF..back on the network.


----------



## sk33t3r

Ive never had to run that more than once to see that warning


----------



## rbautch

The tweak script checks to see if you already have backported drivers installed before asking you if you want to install fresh ones. I'm sure there's a more sophisticated way to test this, but I do it by looking for a flag file called /zipperusb_flag (drivers already installed by the Zipper) or /enhancements/usb20_flag (drivers already installed by the enhancement script). Also note that the uninstall script does not restore the original stock drivers. It used to, but I found people were having connectivity issues if there connection depended on those backported drivers. The only exception to this is that if you have a /ptvnet directory, the uninstall script will restore the original stock drivers. There was a good reason for this, but I can't remember it. Restoring the stock drivers is as simple as this:


Code:


cp -f /lib/modules/backups-orig/* /lib/modules

Sorry I've been away for awhile... working on my golf game rather than my tivos lately.


----------



## gor88

I had to change out my wireless router, due to failure. I set up the new router and got my bedroom tivo reconfigured using setssidwep. I did this for the front tivo also. however, the front tivo is no longer reachable on the network. I tried all 5 default wep codes to no avail.

Is there any way to take out that hard drive, get it to boot somehow in linux and rerun setssidwep to ensure the settings are correct WITHOUT wiping the drive? There are many programs left to watch and I don't want to lose them.

Please advise.


----------



## cdma

gor88 said:


> I had to change out my wireless router, due to failure. I set up the new router and got my bedroom tivo reconfigured using setssidwep. I did this for the front tivo also. however, the front tivo is no longer reachable on the network. I tried all 5 default wep codes to no avail.
> 
> Is there any way to take out that hard drive, get it to boot somehow in linux and rerun setssidwep to ensure the settings are correct WITHOUT wiping the drive? There are many programs left to watch and I don't want to lose them.
> 
> Please advise.


Before you do that go to ETC/hosts and delete the dns entry and reboot. See if that works.


----------



## gor88

cdma said:


> Before you do that go to ETC/hosts and delete the dns entry and reboot. See if that works.


i can't get in now at all. i was only able to access telnet via the wireless ethernet connection.

I have heard of the ability to use a serial cable to connect in to the tivo in such cases. However, I don't know the exact type of serial cable to purchase or how to access the tivo once the cable is hooked.


----------



## halfempty

gor88 said:


> I don't know the exact type of serial cable to purchase or how to access the tivo once the cable is hooked.


You can build a serial cable or buy one from 9th tee (about half way down the page, look for "TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable").

If bash console settings didn't get whacked you can access the Tivo using something like TeraTerm.


----------



## Chevy45

Hi, Guys I'm a Newbie but I've been reading for 3 days and almost got everything running, I'm using a Hr10-250 with software 6.4a and Zipper, everything work perfect, but I don't have a standby option in the menu to turn off the tivo I have to do it manually, I read in another posts that this option doesn't get deleted it just get moved to a sub-menu, but that it's not my case cause I browse the entire TIVo and no, go, can some one please tell me a step by step on how to get back my standby option. when I created the zipper I used a superpatch version superpatch_6.4a_crashHD.tcl. I don't know if maybe that is my problem. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Matt L

Can't tell you have to get it back, but you are aware it only turns off the panel lights and kills the output to the tv, right? The unit is still on. In the decade I've owned TiVos I've never used this option, how are you doing it manually?


----------



## djl25

There's a script called Superpatch67Standby.tcl over at DDB that does what you're asking. I'd read the entire support thread, though; it sounds like 6.4a support is not complete.
Download: <<DDB>>/forum/showthread.php?t=52048
Support: <<DDB>>/forum/showthread.php?t=44308



Chevy45 said:


> Hi, Guys I'm a Newbie but I've been reading for 3 days and almost got everything running, I'm using a Hr10-250 with software 6.4a and Zipper, everything work perfect, but I don't have a standby option in the menu to turn off the tivo I have to do it manually, I read in another posts that this option doesn't get deleted it just get moved to a sub-menu, but that it's not my case cause I browse the entire TIVo and no, go, can some one please tell me a step by step on how to get back my standby option. when I created the zipper I used a superpatch version superpatch_6.4a_crashHD.tcl. I don't know if maybe that is my problem. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Chevy45

Thanks for the replies, first I Turn it off or to Stanby mode by pressing the standby mode button this model have in the front panel.
I just found the filled mentioned by djl25, thanks, I will start hacking again and will post results.


----------



## DougF

Any reason not to sell a Zippered DTiVo on eBay? I have one listed elsewhere and was going to try eBay, too. However, I noticed there are none out there now which I thought was strange. I searched on zipper and 6.2 and got nothing.


----------



## Gunnyman

Selling it on Ebay violates the Killhdinitrc copyright. The authors of those hacks have gotten most of the hacked Tivos on Ebay removed.


----------



## DougF

Ah, I figured it was something like that. I remember there being problems with some people mass-Zippering and selling units for profit or something like that.

Oh, well. PM me if interested in one. 144 hours plus USB adaptor.


----------



## Chevy45

It worked, thanks a lot.



djl25 said:


> There's a script called Superpatch67Standby.tcl over at DDB that does what you're asking. I'd read the entire support thread, though; it sounds like 6.4a support is not complete.
> Download: <<DDB>>/forum/showthread.php?t=52048
> Support: <<DDB>>/forum/showthread.php?t=44308


----------



## vonbismarck

Hello all. I hope you all will be able to help me and that I am not already asking a question that has already been answered. If it has been, just please point me in the right direction.

My hard drive was dying in a SD-DVR120 so I bought a new drive and used zipper to hack it along with the 6.2a image. It worked fine in my computer and I was able to put it back in the tivo and it worked fine. Everything went well for about 4-5 days till now. Now it is stuck at the powering up stage. I have read to that that usually means it is the kernel and/or wrong jumper setting but could either of these be the case considering it had been working fine or almost a week? The only other problem (really more of an annoyance) is that the hard drive is almost always making a sound like it constantly working, which can be quite loud.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.

Edit: I plugged in the hard drive to my computer as I was/am going to just rezip while waiting and the SMART said that the drive is bad and should be replaced. Would this mean that I bought a bad drive or might I have done something wrong when zippering it?


----------



## unclemoosh

vonbismarck said:


> Edit: I plugged in the hard drive to my computer as I was/am going to just rezip while waiting and the SMART said that the drive is bad and should be replaced. Would this mean that I bought a bad drive or might I have done something wrong when zippering it?


My vote is the drive failed prematurely. I don't know what you could have done imaging and hacking that would have ruined the drive.

Hopefully you can return it under warranty.


----------



## vonbismarck

unclemoosh said:


> My vote is the drive failed prematurely. I don't know what you could have done imaging and hacking that would have ruined the drive.
> 
> Hopefully you can return it under warranty.


Hello. I would say you are correct. It wouldn't even let me rezipper it as it froze after I reimaged it.

I was not smart enough to buy the hard drive at a store. Not only did I buy it off of eBay but I did something like 6+ months ago so I doubt I could find who I bought from. Not that that matters as I am sure they wouldn't refund me anyway.

Luckily I had a spare drive laying around. So far that one is working fine. Not only that but it isn't making the grinding sound (that was probably a warning sign) like the other drive.

Does anyone know if there is a way to remotely watch taped shows on a tivo (i.e. if I go on vacation is there a way I can watch what I have recorded)?

Thank you.


----------



## Gunnyman

Well Zipper thread, It's been a great ride. I know I haven't been around much in the discussion but the Zippered Tivo community has become pretty self sustaining, which is awesome. My last remaining TiVo, my workhorse 708 finally died. I no longer own any TiVos.  I'll be back in the fold when the new TiVo based HD DVR from Directv comes out. Until then, happy trails.


----------



## unclemoosh

vonbismarck said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to remotely watch taped shows on a tivo (i.e. if I go on vacation is there a way I can watch what I have recorded)?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, it is possible. The problem is your upload bandwidth. My ISP provides 2 Mbps up and the video is very choppy.

IMHO, you would be better off setting up a unit as a media server and just take it with you on your travels. That's what I do. YMMV.


----------



## tward_biteme1

Gunnyman said:


> Well Zipper thread, It's been a great ride. I know I haven't been around much in the discussion but the Zippered Tivo community has become pretty self sustaining, which is awesome. My last remaining TiVo, my workhorse 708 finally died. I no longer own any TiVos.  I'll be back in the fold when the new TiVo based HD DVR from Directv comes out. Until then, happy trails.


I've got about 5 just sitting in boxes... You want to pay shipping, you can replace it!!!!


----------



## Nugent

Gunnyman said:


> Well Zipper thread, It's been a great ride. I know I haven't been around much in the discussion but the Zippered Tivo community has become pretty self sustaining, which is awesome. My last remaining TiVo, my workhorse 708 finally died. I no longer own any TiVos.  I'll be back in the fold when the new TiVo based HD DVR from Directv comes out. Until then, happy trails.


I recently ditched Directv and my Zippered HDVR2 for OTA and a commercial-infested TiVoHD. After all these years, a TiVoHD STILL does not have all the Zipper features! In a year or so I shall probably be running a MythTV box.

Thanks for the fun, Gunny. My working DTiVo is in the attic - it's yours for free if you get nostalgic.

My first DVR was a Dish PVR501. I moved to DTV specifically because of the hackability (and therefore features) of the DTiVos. I am convinced that companies that do not lock down their services and equipment (while preventing theft of service) will thrive in the long run. Are you listening Charter, DirecTV, TiVo, Verizon, Apple, Amazon Kindle, Palm, Linksys, Microsoft? Myth, Android, Linux, Asterisk, Tomato, Google are coming to get you!


----------



## MATT1981M

Gunnyman said:


> Well Zipper thread, It's been a great ride. I know I haven't been around much in the discussion but the Zippered Tivo community has become pretty self sustaining, which is awesome. My last remaining TiVo, my workhorse 708 finally died. I no longer own any TiVos.  I'll be back in the fold when the new TiVo based HD DVR from Directv comes out. Until then, happy trails.


...say it aint so!!!


----------



## MATT1981M

unclemoosh said:


> Yes, it is possible. The problem is your upload bandwidth. My ISP provides 2 Mbps up and the video is very choppy.
> 
> IMHO, you would be better off setting up a unit as a media server and just take it with you on your travels. That's what I do. YMMV.


just do what i do...use your router (i hope you have hacked that too...cant leave the hacking to just dtivo's, my fav is dd-wrt)...login to the router via remove management, and send it to send WOL packets to a pc on your network when you want to watch tv shows you have recorded...then use a RDC connection to access that PC and use TyTool to copy the shows to that pc... now you can stream the video that way to your laptop remotely via the RDC, and it doesnt look too bad...i take it a little further... i have a FTP server runnin on the desktop and i will get the files to the pc from there...now with all of that spelled out, alot of times i just use bittorrent to download the shows i want while I am away...i just transfer the hard to find ones via the method i spelled out above...if you need any info on how to do the above, just ask


----------



## vonbismarck

Hello. First, I would like to thank everyone for the help provided before. I, unsurprisingly, have another question. I tried using tytool to pull the shows, which was able to do. However, I could not convert them to mpeg. Tytool said it could not get the first 10 initial chunks. I also tried tytompeg and it said that my show may be scrambled. Is there any way to tell if the scrambling has been disabled? I used zipper and a PTVupgrade image when I set the tivo up.

Also, though not as important, does anyone know why I can't pull the show to a vista computer? It goes through the motions showing time and transfer speed but in the end, there is no file there.

MATT1981M, that is what I was thinking of do. I was hoping though that I might have been able to tunnel directly into the tivo and pull the shows.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch,

Is fake call no longer part of the zipper? I noticed that my most recently zippered unit hadn't made a "successful" cal in a couple of weeks so I telnet'ed in to run fakecall.tcl manually and it said command was not found. I then did an ffind fakecall.tcl and again it was not found. It is, however, still in the rc.sysinit.author file. What's up?


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> rbautch,
> 
> Is fake call no longer part of the zipper? I noticed that my most recently zippered unit hadn't made a "successful" cal in a couple of weeks so I telnet'ed in to run fakecall.tcl manually and it said command was not found. I then did an ffind fakecall.tcl and again it was not found. It is, however, still in the rc.sysinit.author file. What's up?


It should be in your /enhancements directory. I haven't removed it from rbautch_files.tgz.


----------



## sllerts

Weird. I had the exact same problem last week where I got the no call nag message. The box (HDVR40) was zippered about 1 or 2 months ago, and it hadn't happened until now.

Steve


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> It should be in your /enhancements directory. I haven't removed it from rbautch_files.tgz.


Really, really bizarre that it wasn't. It was in the rbautch_files.tgz archive, but for some reason it didn't get extracted/installed with all of the other files.


----------



## kschauwe

My fake call worked for awhile after i zipper it, then stopped.
I re-zippered my dTivo and it worked for awhile, then stopped again.


----------



## bengalfreak

I am having problems with the Zipper ISO maker. It seems that no matter what program I use to burn the CD with, the disk is not bootable. If I boot from another Linux boot disk (the PTV lba boot disk for example), I can see and access the files on the Zipper boot disk. But when I try to boot from it, it just stops. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobm68

I have 4 zippered HDVR2's running 6.2 that are all working great (knock on wood). My problem is that one of my Netgear FA120's has died and replacements are next to impossible to find without paying extortionist pricing. Anyone have some FA120's they would be willing to sell for a reasonable price or know of a currently available usb adapter that works with a 6.2 DTivo? It seems like any threads I find on the subject are so old I just don't trust the info in them. I just hope DTV gets on the stick with the new DTivo unit before my HDVR2's die.


----------



## MurrayW

bobm68 said:


> I have 4 zippered HDVR2's running 6.2 that are all working great (knock on wood). My problem is that one of my Netgear FA120's has died and replacements are next to impossible to find without paying extortionist pricing. Anyone have some FA120's they would be willing to sell for a reasonable price or know of a currently available usb adapter that works with a 6.2 DTivo? It seems like any threads I find on the subject are so old I just don't trust the info in them. I just hope DTV gets on the stick with the new DTivo unit before my HDVR2's die.


I have several. I just took 3 DirecTiVo's out of service and think I might have a couple more extra lying around -- 4 or 5 total. Send me a PM with an offer if you or anyone else wants any of them. thanks, Murray


----------



## AJ500

I zippered my HDVR2 with 6.2 three years ago. Today, I did a clear & delete everything. That must have been the wrong thing to do as I now can't connect to it over the LAN.

Do I need to pull the drive and brush up on all the steps necessary to re-create the disk again so I can run tserver again?


----------



## unclemoosh

AJ500 said:


> I zippered my HDVR2 with 6.2 three years ago. Today, I did a clear & delete everything. That must have been the wrong thing to do as I now can't connect to it over the LAN.
> 
> Do I need to pull the drive and brush up on all the steps necessary to re-create the disk again so I can run tserver again?


IIRC, I did this and it cleared the static IP address. You might try using IPSniffer to find it and set the IP back to what it was.

You can also add the displaynet.sh script to your hack directory and this line to your rc.sysinit.author file:
/var/hack/displaynet.sh | out2osd

and it will display your network parameters during starup when it is getting the satellite info.


----------



## JWThiers

AJ500 said:


> I zippered my HDVR2 with 6.2 three years ago. Today, I did a clear & delete everything. That must have been the wrong thing to do as I now can't connect to it over the LAN.
> 
> Do I need to pull the drive and brush up on all the steps necessary to re-create the disk again so I can run tserver again?


A Serial cable is perfect for getting access to your tivo when you loose LAN connectivity.


----------



## AJ500

Thanks for the replys. Since the disk drive was getting old, I decided to replace it with a new zippered one. I found the ISOs that I used before, so I only had to re-learn the install procedures rather than building the ISO from scratch. Everything went smoothly.

The reason I did the clear & delete was that I was hoping it might correct a "blockiness' I was getting on some recordings. The problem is still there with the new drive. I may have a failing tuner on that HDRV2.


----------



## bengalfreak

JWThiers said:


> A Serial cable is perfect for getting access to your tivo when you loose LAN connectivity.


If you happen to have a serial port on your computer it does. Many newer computers don't. I made this mistake when i threw away an old tower.


----------



## classicsat

You can use those USB serial adapters with serial bash on a TiVo.


----------



## JWThiers

bengalfreak said:


> If you happen to have a serial port on your computer it does. Many newer computers don't. I made this mistake when i threw away an old tower.


I'm at work so I'm not positive that these are the correct ones (I think you need a usb to db9), but try pricewatch make sure you get the proper gender. or you can get a serial controller card for $10-$20 or if you new PC is a destop there is a possibility that the motherboard has a header for a serial connector on the motherboard but you don't have the backplate connector, they can be had for cheap as well. there are even pc-card solutions for laptops.

If you are going to hack your DTivo being able to use a serial cable to connect is essential, spend the money to get what you need. I guarantee that you will use it at least once if not more.


----------



## Blue Knight

I just zippered a new drive for a replacement RCA DVR39, after the tuner on the previous unit went bad. I tried just transfering the drive, but as I found out that resulted in an error 51 message. Having Zippered Drives in the past (always having great success) I figured it was easier to just start from scratch. Well I can not get MRV to work. I zippered the drive and then installed Hackman 7.1.0. However the units do not see each other, my other unit is a Hughes. I then figured I would use the tweak.sh script on both machines to reset all the settings. Although everthing else is working (TivoWebPlus is accessable on both machines over the network, I can telnet and ftp to both) I can not get the MRV going. Can someone tell me if there is a command or a file I can look at to see if the settings are right on the machines. I feel comfortable with the joe editor, telnet and ftp. I can connect by both wired ethernet and serial cable. Any and all help would be appreciated.
James


----------



## FredThompson

I'm about to rebuild some S2 DTiVo units which are sleepered with the zipper. I've a bunch of questions, primarily as it's been years since I did any hacking and I don't remember how to do most of it.

1) Is there a size limit on IDE drives inside Zippered receivers? I last hacked pre-LBA48 fix which meant a maximum of 2 120G drives. My S2s have brackets to take a second drive but it would probably be quieter with less power pull to use a single large drive.

2) The home site for zipper mentions tserver. Are there directions about how best to properly install and configure it? Any support files needed besides the server itself?

3) The last I looked (years ago) TivoWebPlus 2.x did not support the only extension I'd found for rearranging season passes (which was here, not on DDB.). Is this supported now, core function or by extension?

4) Where are instructions about setting a static IP address?

5) Sleepered DTiVos will sometimes record the exact same broadcast on both tuners. Does this still happen with zippered DTiVos?

6) Is there a way to block wishlists from matching on the DirecTV advertising channels?

7) Are the USB 2 drivers faster than the old Sleepered versions? (fingers crossed...)

8) Does the zipper include any kind of support for a DNS redirector such as Dyn-DNS or No-IP?


----------



## JWThiers

Its been a long time since I answered any technical questions about zipper and DTivo's but question 4 about static IP's, The easiest way to set a static IP is to use a static IP to begin with when you do the zipper the first time. After that TivoWebPlus has (or used to have) a network configuration tab that you could change IP's / use static/Dynamic. there is also a BASH command that you could use after the fact but I don't recall the command at this time, its been WAY too long.


----------



## James Aguirre

FredThompson said:


> I'm about to rebuild some S2 DTiVo units which are sleepered with the zipper. I've a bunch of questions, primarily as it's been years since I did any hacking and I don't remember how to do most of it.
> 
> 1) Is there a size limit on IDE drives inside Zippered receivers? I last hacked pre-LBA48 fix which meant a maximum of 2 120G drives. My S2s have brackets to take a second drive but it would probably be quieter with less power pull to use a single large drive.
> 
> 2) The home site for zipper mentions tserver. Are there directions about how best to properly install and configure it? Any support files needed besides the server itself?
> 
> 3) The last I looked (years ago) TivoWebPlus 2.x did not support the only extension I'd found for rearranging season passes (which was here, not on DDB.). Is this supported now, core function or by extension?
> 
> 4) Where are instructions about setting a static IP address?
> 
> 5) Sleepered DTiVos will sometimes record the exact same broadcast on both tuners. Does this still happen with zippered DTiVos?
> 
> 6) Is there a way to block wishlists from matching on the DirecTV advertising channels?
> 
> 7) Are the USB 2 drivers faster than the old Sleepered versions? (fingers crossed...)
> 
> 8) Does the zipper include any kind of support for a DNS redirector such as Dyn-DNS or No-IP?


Here are most of the answers.

_1) I dont know what the max size is but I purchased a 300 GB drive from Weaknees and it has been running fine in my Hughes S2 Dtivo. The single drive is quieter_

_2) I dont have the instructions for having it turn on at boot time, but you can use hackman to turn it on from TivoWebPlus. http://www.tivohackman.com/_

_3) I believe it does, but you should check their home page. Find the link here http://www.tivohackman.com/_

_4) Zipper prompts you for it in the installation. Use the Zipper instructions which can be found at http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html_

_5) The four I have done do not make duplicates._

_6) I do not know this one._

_7) I believe they are, but I have not tested them._

_8) I dont think so, but I dont know_.


----------



## FredThompson

Thanks guys. I'll give it a shot tonight. 300G is plenty large. The 120 Maxtors I have seem rock solid. Those were always very, very stable, even in a Windows PC. Will try a single larger one for noise/heat reduction.


----------



## darrin75

Ok here goes. I have lba48 disk already burned from awhile back, and I also have 6.2.nrg image from nero. I have all the tools to do this,but what structure do I need. What needs to be renamed. Does the disk image need to be img, or iso. Can I just rip the lba48 & tivo 6.2.mfs or iso to ISO's to create this disk. It makes no sense why I should buy this again, when I have it on disk already, but not sure have to set up or what to rename for the sturture of the file. Thanks


----------



## TWC_Hater

I have been searching but unable to find an answer and I am sure this is not the correct forum but I am at a loss. So here it goes.

If I have a TivoHD and a series 2 both with wireless adapters, can I watch HD programs recorded on the TivoHD on my Series2? I have an HD tv in both my bedroom and my living room, but I only have one HD Tivo. I want to know if I record HD programming on the Tivo HD, can I then watch it on the series 2 in the bedroom?

Please help or at least direct me in the right direction. Sorry if I have gotten off topic in this particular thread.


----------



## darrin75

I can anwser that,I am quite a bit experience, but just don't know alot about the software above 6.2a. Not done this in years. YOu can transfer shows to one another MRV if you have anything below 6.3 aka 6.2. Also you not going to be able to that HD contect on standard box, weel maybe not in HD anyway.


----------



## bengalfreak

TWC_Hater said:


> I have been searching but unable to find an answer and I am sure this is not the correct forum but I am at a loss. So here it goes.
> 
> If I have a TivoHD and a series 2 both with wireless adapters, can I watch HD programs recorded on the TivoHD on my Series2? I have an HD tv in both my bedroom and my living room, but I only have one HD Tivo. I want to know if I record HD programming on the Tivo HD, can I then watch it on the series 2 in the bedroom?
> 
> Please help or at least direct me in the right direction. Sorry if I have gotten off topic in this particular thread.


You might try starting a thread solely for this question. This thread is talking about hacking DirecTV Tivos. You are not likely to get many answers about a TivoHD since its a good bet most people reading this thread don't have one since it can't be used with satellite.


----------



## SteelersFan

Gunnyman said:


> Hacking your 6.2 DirecTivo just got very easy! Rbautch and I have partnered to create a tool that completely automates the "Unguide" and installs his Tivo Enhancements, allowing you to completely hack your Tivo in no time at all. We thought it was the next logical step in Tivo Hacking, and so we proudly present "The Zipper". The Zipper is as easy as Tivo hacking gets! Please note, I will no longer be monitoring the 6.2 to hacked 6.2 thread so if you have questions ask them in THIS one. Support for Rbautch's enhancement script will continue in his original thread.
> Many thanks to principal tester Dirac, and beta testers Jasch, Tsunami, and David Platt. Special thanks to Lou Jacob for his guidance throughout the development of The Zipper.
> Please note, Rbautch and I will be monitoring this thread very regularly, so PLEASE don't discuss it at "the other place" or fill up our PM Boxes with questions.
> DO NOT POST ON DDB ABOUT THE ZIPPER....


I thought I would recognize Russ and Gunny again on this 4th anniversary of a tremendous tool that helped so many and to those countless others who have provided support along the way. I think we've proved quite a few people wrong who said this kind of script would be a bad thing and not be supported!

Congrats and THANK YOU! :up:

-Doug


----------



## classicsat

TWC_Hater said:


> I have been searching but unable to find an answer and I am sure this is not the correct forum but I am at a loss. So here it goes.
> 
> If I have a TivoHD and a series 2 both with wireless adapters, can I watch HD programs recorded on the TivoHD on my Series2? I have an HD tv in both my bedroom and my living room, but I only have one HD Tivo. I want to know if I record HD programming on the Tivo HD, can I then watch it on the series 2 in the bedroom?
> 
> Please help or at least direct me in the right direction. Sorry if I have gotten off topic in this particular thread.


Yes, but not directly. You will need a PC in between to convert the HD to SD the Serties 2 can play. See the MHO/HME/TTG forum for details on that.


----------



## Porterx

I am running 2 zippered directv tivos.

When they changed the guide format a year or so ago to where some shows that were season passes wouldn't record, I used tivoweb plus to go through my favorite channels weekly and selected shows that wouldn't otherwise be recorded.

Has there been an update to zipper that fixes this problem? If there has, would someone please send me the link to those instructions. I have searched some but this is a giant confusing forum.

Thanks,
Porterx


----------



## mpost43062

My DVR40's hard drive died so I went out an purchased a new 320GB hard drive for it. I dusted off my LBA48 boot cd and tools cd with the 6.2 image that I used several years ago to zipper the drive that died.

I zippered the new drive and all seemed fine. I put the drive in the tivo and it got the welcome screen and then the almost done screen for a few seconds. It then showed a Green error screen noting a Severe Error. it then rebooted and kept repeating the process

I have pulled the drive and rezippered it again with the same result.

I verified that all cables are seated properly.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mpost43062

as a follow up to my own post, I was able to get a serial connection and It is showing an error of inconsistent file system.

is that something that can be corrected?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

Porterx said:


> I am running 2 zippered directv tivos.
> 
> When they changed the guide format a year or so ago to where some shows that were season passes wouldn't record, I used tivoweb plus to go through my favorite channels weekly and selected shows that wouldn't otherwise be recorded.
> 
> Has there been an update to zipper that fixes this problem? If there has, would someone please send me the link to those instructions. I have searched some but this is a giant confusing forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Porterx


The Zipper does not fix this issue. You have to manually reschedule recordings.


----------



## HellFish

Porterx said:


> When they changed the guide format a year or so ago to where some shows that were season passes wouldn't record, I used tivoweb plus to go through my favorite channels weekly and selected shows that wouldn't otherwise be recorded.
> 
> Has there been an update to zipper that fixes this problem? If there has, would someone please send me the link to those instructions.


This thread might solve your problem:
 A TivoWebPlus module to fix DTivo SP/SeriesID nightmare


----------



## bsdimp

I don't have a windows machine to run MISO from. So I translated zipper_isomaker to a unix shell script that runs on FreeBSD so I can build images. The only odd thing about the script is that I cheated and used the iso extraction feature of FreeBSD's tar. Other systems may need to install the so-called "libarchive" version of tar to run this script. Otherwise you have to play the mount the iso game, which requires privs and is extremely system dependent...

I've tested it on one upgrade of my HR10-250 and it seems to work ok, but having feedback from a larger community would be nice. I know this is kind of trailing edge stuff, but maybe somebody can benefit.

It also looks like I had to upload it as a zip file rather than the script. If you don't know how to cope with that, you're likely better off giving this script a pass.

Enjoy

bsdimp


----------



## thenamelessone

i am trying to create an iso using zipper with the intacake image and other needed files, but when it runs it says created without tivo image
then i copied the 0000 file to the temp director and it says it used the image but the size of the final file is sill only about 13 megs

this is what i get in the cmd prompt when i run the batch file:

Checking for required tivo tools and files...
Extracting Tivo image from your Instantcake iso...
1 file(s) moved.
Adding files to your boot disk...
1 file(s) moved.
Created zipper_universal_CD.iso WITHOUT Tivo image.

Modifying your terminal settings for telnetting to your Tivo...
Changing CRLF registry value...
Changing TermType registry value...
Changing BSASDEL registry value...
Done!
Press any key to close this window.

ok after enabling admin mode on msio, i can see this in the window before it closes
Missing terminate volume in the ISO file


----------



## rbautch

bsdimp said:


> I don't have a windows machine to run MISO from. So I translated zipper_isomaker to a unix shell script that runs on FreeBSD so I can build images. The only odd thing about the script is that I cheated and used the iso extraction feature of FreeBSD's tar. Other systems may need to install the so-called "libarchive" version of tar to run this script. Otherwise you have to play the mount the iso game, which requires privs and is extremely system dependent...
> 
> I've tested it on one upgrade of my HR10-250 and it seems to work ok, but having feedback from a larger community would be nice. I know this is kind of trailing edge stuff, but maybe somebody can benefit.
> 
> It also looks like I had to upload it as a zip file rather than the script. If you don't know how to cope with that, you're likely better off giving this script a pass.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> bsdimp


This is pretty cool, thanks! I haven't had a chance to test it yet, but I skimmed through the script, and noticed a few apparent typos:



Code:


ic_iso=`echo instantcase*.iso`

should be:


Code:


 ic_iso=`echo instantcake*.iso`




Code:


iso=`echo mfsalive*.iso`

 should be:


Code:


iso=`echo mfslive*.iso`


----------



## JWThiers

SteelersFan said:


> I thought I would recognize Russ and Gunny again on this 4th anniversary of a tremendous tool that helped so many and to those countless others who have provided support along the way. I think we've proved quite a few people wrong who said this kind of script would be a bad thing and not be supported!
> 
> Congrats and THANK YOU! :up:
> 
> -Doug


By gosh it has been 4 years, Happy Anniversary (late). You guys STILL are Rock Stars here, in my book. :up:


----------



## rbautch

Thanks! Now if only I can convince my wife I need to be treated like a rock star.


----------



## bsdimp

rbautch said:


> This is pretty cool, thanks! I haven't had a chance to test it yet, but I skimmed through the script, and noticed a few apparent typos:


Yes. They are typos for a code path I never tested. thanks for catching them. I've uploaded a new version.

bsdimp


----------



## a4wanman

For thenamelessone:

I just created a new Zipper Univeral CD ISO the other day. It took me a little while to realize I was trying to create an ISO greater than 300 MB. The free version of Magic ISO will not create an ISO larger than 300 MB. 

I used the GUI to add/delete files manually according to the zipper_isomaker.bat file. I was only able to get the size down to 304MB. Using a registerd version of miso.exe, I was able to create the ISO.


----------



## far_to_go

Hi,

I've got a pair of ebay'd hdvr-2 units and I followed the instructions with current downloads of IC 6.4a for the hdvr-2 and the ptvlba image.

It appears to work correctly and I telneted into the systems to complete the hack script.

Ok, here's the problem....

The units work but I cannot record shows because my account status is closed.

Any idea where I went wrong with this?

Thanks!

Alan


----------



## LockRob

Has anyone posted any information on hacking the Tivo HD's? I'd like to be able to extract files to my computer for storage, without the restrictions.
Thanks-


----------



## unclemoosh

far_to_go said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ok, here's the problem....
> 
> The units work but I cannot record shows because my account status is closed.


Do you have valid access cards inserted and have you activated the DVR service with D***. The hacks do not allow for unauthorized service.


----------



## awesomeusername

LockRob said:


> Has anyone posted any information on hacking the Tivo HD's? I'd like to be able to extract files to my computer for storage, without the restrictions.
> Thanks-


yes

not in this lame forum though

google is your friend


----------



## tivoupgrade

LockRob said:


> Has anyone posted any information on hacking the Tivo HD's? I'd like to be able to extract files to my computer for storage, without the restrictions.
> Thanks-


Do you use TiVo Desktop at all? That and VideoRedo will allow you to save the programs you've archived as MPEG2.


----------



## LockRob

Technically, that is correct. But in my area TWC marks all non-local channels as copy protected, so the number of channels I can archive is vastly limited. I was hoping to use my networked computer as storage, using Tivo desktop, but now I cannot do that and must consider purchasing as additional external storage unit. Seems crazy to me, when I've got three networked computers, a NAS, a media center, and several terabytes of storage space that I could be using instead.


----------



## alonasmith

I want to buy my mother a tivo for Christmas. She has basic cable and no landline. Her internet connection is through a wireless broadband card with Verizon wireless. Is there anyway that she would be able to connect with her broadband card?


----------



## Nugent

SteelersFan said:


> I thought I would recognize Russ and Gunny again on this 4th anniversary of a tremendous tool that helped so many and to those countless others who have provided support along the way. I think we've proved quite a few people wrong who said this kind of script would be a bad thing and not be supported!
> 
> Congrats and THANK YOU! :up:
> 
> -Doug


Hear, hear!

The amazing thing to me is that a group of amateur enthusiasts could create robust features that are STILL not provided by TiVo. For example, TiVoWebPlus and CallerID. It was the main reason I signed up for DirecTV. The lack of a comparable HD offering is the main reason I am no longer with DirecTV.


----------



## waynomo

alonasmith said:


> I want to buy my mother a tivo for Christmas. She has basic cable and no landline. Her internet connection is through a wireless broadband card with Verizon wireless. Is there anyway that she would be able to connect with her broadband card?


This is probably in the wrong forum as I don't think this is really an underground type issue. If you posted to one of the main forums like the Tivo Help Center you might get more responses.

I am pretty sure this can be done. In the old days I had one computer that connected to the internet and acted as a server. My other computers connected to that and surfed the internet that way. (Easily over 10 years ago before home routers, etc.)

So I am a bit fuzzy on the specifics these days, but you should still be able to accomplish the same thing. I would start by trying to have another computer connect to the internet connected computer and make sure you can surf that way. Then using those same principles connect the Tivo.

I would suspect that your mom's computer has an open Ethernet port so you could connect that way. If a laptop, it probably has wireless so you could connect through that also (or buy an adapter.)

I am sure there are others here that can give you better direction.


----------



## Soapm

SteelersFan said:


> I thought I would recognize Russ and Gunny again on this 4th anniversary of a tremendous tool that helped so many and to those countless others who have provided support along the way. I think we've proved quite a few people wrong who said this kind of script would be a bad thing and not be supported!
> 
> Congrats and THANK YOU! :up:
> 
> -Doug


Great post!!! THANKS! :up:


----------



## paavola

Hey all. I think this is a rookie mistake, but it was frustrating so I thought I'd put it on the thread since my searches didn't turn anything useful up.

I built a drive for my Samsung sir-s4120r with zipper using an instantcake 6.4a image. Once everything was done, I could get live TV, but it said dvr inactive. Nothing I did would activate the dvr service. I even went back to a plain vanilla instantcake disk and had the same problem. It turns out that the satellite settings weren't right. I went through the guided setup for satellite again and problem solved!

Anyway, I'm looking forward to finally taking advantage of the full capabilities of my DTV tivo.


----------



## jschweda

In need of some help! My hard drive is dying in my HDVR2 and I am having trouble. I hacked both of my HDVR2s a couple of years ago and havent touched them since. I am trying to run the zipper on a new hard drive. I've already run the InstantCake 6.2a on the drive and everything was successful. Now when I try to run the zipper, after hitting enter at the prompts at bootup, I am getting a prompt that says PTVupgrade /# with a flashing cursor. I dont remember this from the last time and cant seem to get my cdrom mounted so that I can continue. Any suggestions or help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Wil

jschweda said:


> cant seem to get my cdrom mounted so that I can continue.


Exactly what command do you enter and what response, if any, do you get?


----------



## richardherr

I have several HDVR2's with single 750GB hard drives, and they are working fine. I have two more HDVR2's that I an trying to upgrade with 1.5TB sata drives with adaptors. I am using one of the adapters on the "approved list". When I run the zipper install it errors out with "Restore failed: error fixing volume list" error. What is the largest drive that anyone has got to work? Is there some changes to the procedure needed for larger drives? I have seen a few posts on using large drives, but not much on how it was done? I understand there is a 1.1TB limit, but will it not use the first 1.1Tb of the drive?

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader

Admittedly I haven't been around here in a while, so I need a reminder of what this problem might be...

I had an HR10-250 that has been deactivated for a year or so but was still connected to allow me to watch its recordings. Well, one of my friend's HDVR2s died, so I sold him this one. DirecTV was kind enough to activate it on his account, so I got it up and running. I shipped it to him, he connects it, it goes through the Powering Up and "TIVO Unleashed" screen, then comes to a blue screen, nothing more. I'm scratching my head to try and remember what the problem might be or if there's something _*he's*_ not doing right.

Any suggestions?


----------



## T1V0

it's in standby


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, it's not in standby, but I think I now remember what the problem is. I texted him to suggest he change the source setting from 1080i to whatever his TV is, which is most likely 480i.


----------



## rbautch

Also make sure he's using the correct output port for his TV. If it's not hi-def, then use the S-video, or yellow composite port.


----------



## rbautch

richardherr said:


> I have several HDVR2's with single 750GB hard drives, and they are working fine. I have two more HDVR2's that I an trying to upgrade with 1.5TB sata drives with adaptors. I am using one of the adapters on the "approved list". When I run the zipper install it errors out with "Restore failed: error fixing volume list" error. What is the largest drive that anyone has got to work? Is there some changes to the procedure needed for larger drives? I have seen a few posts on using large drives, but not much on how it was done? I understand there is a 1.1TB limit, but will it not use the first 1.1Tb of the drive?
> 
> Rich


I'm not sure what the limit is, but one thing you could try is restore drive image using MFSLive, and then hack it using the Zipper.


----------



## FredThompson

Revised post:

I've successfully Zippered a boot drive for a DTivo.

I found the documentation does not state that you'll have to restart the entire process if there is a burp after you start tweak.sh. Rbautch's script decompresses itself then deletes the source file. There doesn't appear to be any fallback if something goes wrong.

I've also found mfstools, at least the version on the InstantCake disc, doesn't seem to play well with Zipper. My units are DTivo receivers DSR7000 and HDVR2, the version before RID chips and I chose version 6.2a.

I tried mfsadd after the initial installation and all I get is the "powering up" screen. Things worked just fine with a single boot disc but no go with 2. I'm now trying the last permutation which is build a single drive, boot it in the DTivo, run Rbautch's mods, reboot, shut down, mfsadd, test.

What is the proper method to add a second drive to a Zipper drive?


----------



## rbautch

FredThompson said:


> Revised post:
> 
> I've successfully Zippered a boot drive for a DTivo.
> 
> I found the documentation does not state that you'll have to restart the entire process if there is a burp after you start tweak.sh. Rbautch's script decompresses itself then deletes the source file. There doesn't appear to be any fallback if something goes wrong.
> 
> I've also found mfstools, at least the version on the InstantCake disc, doesn't seem to play well with Zipper. My units are DTivo receivers DSR7000 and HDVR2, the version before RID chips and I chose version 6.2a.
> 
> I tried mfsadd after the initial installation and all I get is the "powering up" screen. Things worked just fine with a single boot disc but no go with 2. I'm now trying the last permutation which is build a single drive, boot it in the DTivo, run Rbautch's mods, reboot, shut down, mfsadd, test.
> 
> What is the proper method to add a second drive to a Zipper drive?


Don't know what you mean by "restart the process". You can run tweak.sh over and over again as much as you want. I structured the script to be as clean as possible, so each time you run the script, it clears out everything it installed previously. This is especially important for novices. When it finishes, it deletes rbautch_files.tgz to save space, but when you run tweak.sh again, the script automatically downloads the latest version of rbautch_files.tgz and incorporates the latest versions of all script components. This worked very well when the script was in development and I was adding new features regularly. Users would just need to run tweak.sh everytime they wanted to get the latest of everything. As far as mfsadd is concerned, I've never had a problem using it on a Zippered tivo, and Zipper does nothing that inhibits its use. First I'd check the jumpers on the drives, if they look correct, then try setting them both to cable select. If still no luck, hook up a serial cable and post the console output as the unit boots up. You could also try restoring an image to a 2-drive system using mfstools, and then boot it up as a stock tivo. Then pull the primary drive and run the Zipper on it.


----------



## FredThompson

I meant I had to re-image the hard drive. For some reason, the attempted retrieval of the tgz wouldn't work, with a 404 error. single drive is working just fine. jumpers on both drives are proper or mfsadd couldn't have worked. I'm rebuilding another one this week and will try again to see if this is a hardware-specific issue.


----------



## qwertypo

So somehow overnight the audio stopped coming from my zippered 4080.... 

I cranked the volume on it, and I can hear hiss, and the faint sound, but its really faint. 

So... before I ebay a replacement model. Should be upgrading to a different unit? Can I easily go HD and still have all the features I love about my zippered tivo??

Please hook me up with some advice!

THANK!!


----------



## PanamaYellow

I have two series2 DTivos, a Hughes HDVR2 (service# 151-xxx) and an RCA DVR40 (service# 321-xxx). 

Both are successfully zippered and are running v6.4a (Not 6.2a as Herself decreed that folders in Now Playing and a Deleted folder are required).

The HDVR2 is working fine, no problems. 

The DVR40 has a few issues. A few of the UI features arent working.
For example:

1. From Now Playing, neither right-arrow nor select show the details of a given show like they should. Instead of opening the shows details, the UI just sort of flashes a bit and then leaves you right there in Now Playing. The only way to get to a show at all is to press play on the remote.

2. When a show is being recorded in Suggestions, normally you can press clear to stop the recording. Now that doesnt do anything.

Also, the DVR40 has frozen once, requiring me to power cycle it to bring it back.

Elsewhere on the site here, I read that all series2 DTivos can use the same software image. I bought an InstantCake image for the Hughes HDVR2 and then used it for both upgrades. (plugged into the zipper CD iso) 

(BTW: Id have bought a separate copy of InstantCake for the RCAs zipper iso image but I found that the price had doubled in the week since Id bought the Hughes image, from $19.99 to $39.99 and I really cant afford to spend the money for a second copy.)

Could it be that my using a 151 DTivos image in the 321 DTivo is be the cause of problems like these?

Thank you,

PanamaYellow


----------



## rbautch

PanamaYellow said:


> I have two series2 DTivos, a Hughes HDVR2 (service# 151-xxx) and an RCA DVR40 (service# 321-xxx).
> 
> Both are successfully zippered and are running v6.4a (Not 6.2a as Herself decreed that folders in Now Playing and a Deleted folder are required).
> 
> The HDVR2 is working fine, no problems.
> 
> The DVR40 has a few issues. A few of the UI features arent working.
> For example:
> 
> 1. From Now Playing, neither right-arrow nor select show the details of a given show like they should. Instead of opening the shows details, the UI just sort of flashes a bit and then leaves you right there in Now Playing. The only way to get to a show at all is to press play on the remote.
> 
> 2. When a show is being recorded in Suggestions, normally you can press clear to stop the recording. Now that doesnt do anything.
> 
> Also, the DVR40 has frozen once, requiring me to power cycle it to bring it back.
> 
> Elsewhere on the site here, I read that all series2 DTivos can use the same software image. I bought an InstantCake image for the Hughes HDVR2 and then used it for both upgrades. (plugged into the zipper CD iso)
> 
> (BTW: Id have bought a separate copy of InstantCake for the RCAs zipper iso image but I found that the price had doubled in the week since Id bought the Hughes image, from $19.99 to $39.99 and I really cant afford to spend the money for a second copy.)
> 
> Could it be that my using a 151 DTivos image in the 321 DTivo is be the cause of problems like these?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> PanamaYellow


Not likely. Freezing is sign of a failing hard drive. Run drivemonitor.sh (should be in your /enhancements directory), and post the results.


----------



## PanamaYellow

rbautch said:


> Not likely. Freezing is sign of a failing hard drive. Run drivemonitor.sh (should be in your /enhancements directory), and post the results.


Thanks rbautch, for your response.

I ran drivemonitor.sh as you suggested; the drive is clean. (and it's about a month old)
Also, since I posted, I wound up (swallowing hard and) buying a 321-xxx version of the InstantCake image. Built the drive again from the same pre-zipper backup and installed it.

Since then, I've had no issues. The UI works as it should and the TiVo hasn't frozen or behaved badly.

During that time, I've been using Movieloader to pretty much pound the tar out of it, moving shows here and there - all without issue.

I wonder: Has anyone specifically tested the use of an image intended for one service number series2 dtivo on another series number box?

It's a mystery to me, but hopefully few others hit this particular wall.

It's unfortunate that the InstantCake vendor doubled their price just before I needed another copy, but that's the way the cookie crumbles.

PanamaYellow


----------



## rbautch

Fyi, the Zipper website is down temporarily. I hope to have it back up by early next week.


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> Not likely. Freezing is sign of a failing hard drive. Run drivemonitor.sh (should be in your /enhancements directory), and post the results.


My audio began working again... but....
I am having frequent random reboots.... 
I ran drivemonitor.sh, and passed.

drivemonitor.sh: seq: command not found
No hard drive errors were found in your kernel log.
Your primary drive hda S.M.A.R.T. satus is: PASSED
No secondary drive was detected.
drivemonitor.sh: awk: command not found
drivemonitor.sh: cut: command not found
drivemonitor.sh: [: : integer expression expected
Done!

Should I rezipper?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Hi,

My HD died in my HDVR2, whats the largest HD I can place in it these days?


----------



## bengalfreak

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> My HD died in my HDVR2, whats the largest HD I can place in it these days?


Pretty sure its still 1TB. You can actually put a bigger hard drive in, but the Tivo OS will only address 1.2TB so anything over that is wasted space.


----------



## T1V0

bengalfreak said:


> Pretty sure its still 1TB. You can actually put a bigger hard drive in, but the Tivo OS will only address 1.2TB so anything over that is wasted space.


the actual size limitation is 2.2TB, imposed by the apple partition map

in theory one could create a S2 dtivo image for use with 2TB drives by creating an mfs image from scratch


----------



## rbautch

qwertypo said:


> My audio began working again... but....
> I am having frequent random reboots....
> I ran drivemonitor.sh, and passed.
> 
> drivemonitor.sh: seq: command not found
> No hard drive errors were found in your kernel log.
> Your primary drive hda S.M.A.R.T. satus is: PASSED
> No secondary drive was detected.
> drivemonitor.sh: awk: command not found
> drivemonitor.sh: cut: command not found
> drivemonitor.sh: [: : integer expression expected
> Done!
> 
> Should I rezipper?


No, but download the Series 2 tools from my signature, and run drivemonitor again. Also post your kernel and err log after a reboot.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Well I zippered and new drive for my HDVR2 and all was good but the machine died again so assume it is the machine and not the HD. 

So anyway I have this drive all setup and it is bigger than the one I have in the livingroom a DSR-708, since these are both S2 machines can I just place the drive in that one so I have more space? or do I have to rezipper so it is fresh?

I guess I will just get a standard DTV box for the bedroom since I don't watch much there anyway.


----------



## z28freak86

The Zipper worked great with my series 2 TIVO


----------



## lhandelsman

HI all

I zippered my Phillips DSR7000 a few years back and its worked great for us. Don't have HD in the house yet, but our reg box has been solid with a lot of use. Recently however I turn the tv on and the tivo receiver is frozen. I try to reboot and it usually brings it back up after going through the DTV setup, etc. It's happening almost daily now.

What is the recommended course of action? Should I try to re-do my harddrive or get a new one as that may be the issue.

Any way to save recordings?

Thanks!

Lucas


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> No, but download the Series 2 tools from my signature, and run drivemonitor again. Also post your kernel and err log after a reboot.


Existing busbox utility detected.
Do you want to delete it and replace it with this version? [y/n]:y
install_busybox.sh: tar: command not found
tar command failed.
You must have a valid tar binary on your tivo,
and it must be in your PATH.
Exiting...

I seem to be missing TAR, I have double checked the path, and the busybox.tar is there.... what do I need to install to get TAR?


----------



## rbautch

Code:


cpio -i < busybox.tar

 is an alternate to tar. Either modify the script to use cpio, or forego the script and perform the steps manually.


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> cpio -i < busybox.tar
> 
> is an alternate to tar. Either modify the script to use cpio, or forego the script and perform the steps manually.


Rerun of drivemonitor.sh produced:

No hard drive errors were found in your kernel log.
Your primary drive hda S.M.A.R.T. satus is: PASSED
No secondary drive was detected.
Your primary drive (hda) temperature is 44 degrees Celsius.
Number of reallocated sectors on your primary drive (hda) is 73,
which is not yet in excess of the threshold set by your drive manufacturer.
If the number of reallocated sectors continues to increase, your drive may fail.
Primary drive (hda) passed extended offline self test.
Done!

What do you recommend? is 73 high enough to produce reboots?


----------



## Drewster

Since upgrading my Zippered HDVR2 from 6.2 to 6.4a (using Slicer), we now get a nag every day to do a daily call... even though the fakecall goes out.

How do I disable the nag?


----------



## markis

My HR10 running 6.3e has been showing an "Acquiring data" message for the past few days and checking the ToDo list and Guide, I see that I don't have any Guide data past early Friday evening (2 days from now). I rebooted and had DTV do a reset/reactivate, so I'm waiting to see if that will let me get new guide data.

If the Guide data doesn't come in by tomorrow, I think I'll try upgrading to 6.4a.

I have the 6.4a slices. Can I just slice upgrade directly from 6.3e to 6.4a or do I have to find the 6.3f slices and put those in first before 6.4a?


EDIT: To answer my own question, I think I upgraded from 6.3c to 6.3e earlier, so I guess I can skip 6.3f and go directly to 6.4a.

I'd still like to know if anyone else is having similar missing Guide data issues with 6.3e or older software.


----------



## rbautch

markis said:


> My HR10 running 6.3e has been showing an "Acquiring data" message for the past few days and checking the ToDo list and Guide, I see that I don't have any Guide data past early Friday evening (2 days from now). I rebooted and had DTV do a reset/reactivate, so I'm waiting to see if that will let me get new guide data.
> 
> If the Guide data doesn't come in by tomorrow, I think I'll try upgrading to 6.4a.
> 
> I have the 6.4a slices. Can I just slice upgrade directly from 6.3e to 6.4a or do I have to find the 6.3f slices and put those in first before 6.4a?
> 
> EDIT: To answer my own question, I think I upgraded from 6.3c to 6.3e earlier, so I guess I can skip 6.3f and go directly to 6.4a.
> 
> I'd still like to know if anyone else is having similar missing Guide data issues with 6.3e or older software.


I run 6.2a with no guide data issues. Try repeating guided setup.


----------



## Drewster

Any ideas on how to make the "make call now" dialog go away on 6.4?


----------



## unclemoosh

Drewster said:


> Any ideas on how to make the "make call now" dialog go away on 6.4?


Are you sure fakecall is successful? Does it run from your rc.sysinit.author and cron? Does it go away on reboot?


----------



## markis

rbautch said:


> I run 6.2a with no guide data issues. Try repeating guided setup.


Good to know. Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try that if my Guide doesn't clear up tomorrow.


----------



## Drewster

unclemoosh said:


> Are you sure fakecall is successful? Does it run from your rc.sysinit.author and cron? Does it go away on reboot?


It's listed in the rc.sysinit.author file, and located in /busybox. It seems to be in the path.

I'm not sure, though, how to check the crontab? crond is running, but I can't find the crontab binary.

Here's it's citation in rc.sysinit.author:


Code:


#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond


----------



## unclemoosh

Drewster said:


> It's listed in the rc.sysinit.author file, and located in /busybox. It seems to be in the path.
> 
> I'm not sure, though, how to check the crontab? crond is running, but I can't find the crontab binary.
> 
> Here's it's citation in rc.sysinit.author:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #############################################
> # start crond after waiting 30 seconds
> sleep 30
> /busybox/crond


Since it's Zippered, you should be able to type "root" and it will open it with joe. It is located in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root.


----------



## Drewster

Yup, it's in there. I tried invoking it manually and got this:


Code:


Running fakecall version 6
Failed to FakeCall, code=(invalid attribute: Complete)


----------



## unclemoosh

Drewster said:


> Yup, it's in there. I tried invoking it manually and got this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Running fakecall version 6
> Failed to FakeCall, code=(invalid attribute: Complete)


I guess you might try installing fakecall again.


----------



## qwertypo

qwertypo said:


> Rerun of drivemonitor.sh produced:
> 
> No hard drive errors were found in your kernel log.
> Your primary drive hda S.M.A.R.T. satus is: PASSED
> No secondary drive was detected.
> Your primary drive (hda) temperature is 44 degrees Celsius.
> Number of reallocated sectors on your primary drive (hda) is 73,
> which is not yet in excess of the threshold set by your drive manufacturer.
> If the number of reallocated sectors continues to increase, your drive may fail.
> Primary drive (hda) passed extended offline self test.
> Done!
> 
> What do you recommend? is 73 high enough to produce reboots?


Any suggestions? Still having daily random reboots - thanks

its actually multiple times a day now....


----------



## rbautch

qwertypo said:


> Any suggestions? Still having daily random reboots - thanks
> 
> its actually multiple times a day now....


Since it's not the hard drive you could force a gsod and let the database rebuild. If you don't care about the recordings, you could also reimage.


----------



## qwertypo

rbautch said:


> Since it's not the hard drive you could force a gsod and let the database rebuild. If you don't care about the recordings, you could also reimage.


what steps do I take to force a gsod, and will I loose anything?

If I end up reimaging, is there a way to backup the recordings?

thanks


----------



## mikekub

Im in.... I have 6.4a software on two separate DVR's. I would like to preserver the existing recordings. What do I have to do. I apologize in advance, I know nothing about the process but have been wanting to enable the Tivo enhancements for some time now. I will glad pay for, or donate for any detailed help & software.


----------



## rbautch

qwertypo said:


> what steps do I take to force a gsod, and will I loose anything?
> 
> If I end up reimaging, is there a way to backup the recordings?
> 
> thanks


Search for gsod, or "green screen of death". It's not as bad as it sounds. You won't lose recordings, but I think it wipes season passes and thumb data. You can back up recordings by extracting them, or transferring them to another tivo.


----------



## andyho

I'm having problem with the HDVR2 Directv Tivo. I think the problem started like a week ago when the unit rebooted, and got stuck with "Powering up" screen. I had 6.2 OS /w Zipper Hack Script and it worked for many years until last week. I reinstalled the whole thing from scratch, and after a successful "acquiring information from satellite", it got stuck in "Powering up" screen after a reboot. I've also tried installing v3.0.15 OS /w fakecall and other hack installed(image from many years ago). The image works fine, and I can reboot without a problem until I did a successful "acquiring information from satellite". Everything works fine until the unit is rebooted, and then it get stuck in "Powering up" screen. From that, I think Directv send something down that disable the unit. Anyone else having the same problem? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wliu

I used the net-launch.sh (also tried running the TivoWebPlus Net Config) to change my IP and gateway, but after a reboot, my old IP setting came back. How do I save the new IP setting? Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

wliu said:


> I used the net-launch.sh (also tried running the TivoWebPlus Net Config) to change my IP and gateway, but after a reboot, my old IP setting came back. How do I save the new IP setting? Thanks.


Try setting IP params in Tivowebplus and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## TheHoleK

Thank you for all the time you have dedicated to TiVo hacking. I'm wondering if there is a way to use The Zipper with 2 hard drives. I know that Instantcake's installation script gives the option but I haven't seen any information about doing this with The Zipper and your isomaker script.


----------



## TheHoleK

rbautch said:


> Here is a full list of adapters from the modified usb.map. These drivers will work will all Zippered 6.2 Tivos


Will the TiVo AG0100 Wireless G USB Network Adapter work?


----------



## rbautch

TheHoleK said:


> Thank you for all the time you have dedicated to TiVo hacking. I'm wondering if there is a way to use The Zipper with 2 hard drives. I know that Instantcake's installation script gives the option but I haven't seen any information about doing this with The Zipper and your isomaker script.


Yes. Use the Zipper to hack the main drive, and then mfs tools to add the second drive. Or use Instantcake to restore the image, then run the Zipper on the main drive.


----------



## rbautch

TheHoleK said:


> Will the TiVo AG0100 Wireless G USB Network Adapter work?


No.


----------



## TheHoleK

Thanks a lot for your replies. I've been having difficulty getting the Zipper to work on a more modern PC (nVidia 680i chipset/Intel Core 2 Quad) which seems to be related to the fact that I have a SATA CD-ROM drive. dmesg reports it as /dev/hdk; however, when I try and mount it, I get an error.
I've been able to successfully Zipper and then expand to the second drive using an old computer at work. But it shows why I hate Linux 

Thank you again for all the hard work and continued support.


----------



## cyntax01

check your /dev directory... do you have a hdk there? if not, its beyond the boot script,
try *cat /proc/partitions* to see where you actually have data to load...
the tivo drive will be the one with /dev/hdxX with 1-15ish partitions.
if you're using a USB drive with the MSFLive disc, you'll need to connect the drive to the USB port closest to USB0 port on the mobo (so you'll get /dev/sda, /sdb or something closer) than where you're trying to mount from.


----------



## darrin75

I have confirmed dsr704 with 6.2 works wireless with Madcatz wireless n


----------



## darrin75

This needs to added to the zipper. To put network and phone settings back on 6.2 Dtivos


----------



## Rodney

I have a Directivo, but I no longer have DirecTV. This HR10-250 is full of shows that I would like to extract the recordings and move them to a computer. Would the zipper do the job, or is there something else I should use?


----------



## Drewster

What serial settings work with a Hughes HDVR2? I've had good luck with 115200/8/n/1, ad XON/XOFF. However, I can *not* get zmodem transfer to work.

From googling around a bit, it seems common to use 9600/8/n/1, but that doesn't seem to work for me.

I've tried PuTTy and SecureCRT. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> What serial settings work with a Hughes HDVR2? I've had good luck with 115200/8/n/1, ad XON/XOFF. However, I can *not* get zmodem transfer to work.
> 
> From googling around a bit, it seems common to use 9600/8/n/1, but that doesn't seem to work for me.
> 
> I've tried PuTTy and SecureCRT. Thanks for any suggestions.


Turns out 115200/8/n/1, *no* handshaking is the ticket.

Also, SecureCRT's zmodem is borked. Good old HyperTerminal worked just fine.


----------



## bigdogtrucker

does any one have the remote codes for a newly purchased CURTIS lcd hd tv they are not listed in my tv series 2


----------



## Drewster

My HDV2 with 6.4a seems to have forgotten which drivers to use for the Linksys USB200M v2 adapter. The HDVR was originally zippered with 6.2, and then upgraded to 6.4 via the slicer tool.

Any recommendations for restoring the right drivers? I notice that there's a bunch of things under /platform now. Judging by the datestamps, I'm guessing that's the new 6.4 stuff.

I have the full Zipper package. Which drivers are for the HDVR2?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## splicer

Any way to enable network remote control to use the iphone as a remote on my zippered tivo? It works good on the series 3.


----------



## FredThompson

Will the Zipper fully work on ALL HR10-250 units?

IIRC, the RID chip brought in OS checksumming which was a problem for loading additional software, including TivoWeb.

I have S1 and S2 SD DTivos. The power supply on one just web caput and the price for the HR10-250 on ebay is about the same as an SD so I've decided to get an HR10-250. I'm aware the receiver ID needs to be verified with DTV as they will only activate fully owned units.

Also, (Yes, I know this is a little lazy. I'll start to hunt for the answer myself) are there updated to the any of the TivoWeb components of the Zipper? tivowebplus-v2.1.b3-091208 appears to by the most recent TivoWeb build. I'm looking for a way to bulk undelete, extended the recording time of a current recording and anything which might be helpful for small format web browsers (smart phone.)


----------



## bsdimp

Greetings,

I have a minor problems I'd like to track down. I zippered by tivo with an instantcake image 6.4a. It is a DirecTivo model HR10-250.

It is working great, with one issue. I don't know how to solve that issue and thought maybe people here could help.

I setup a bunch of season passes and recored a bunch of shows using the on-screen menus. These were recording great. I was able to look at things via the web, etc. Life was good.

So, I tried to record some shows over the next few days using the web interface. That's when my problems began. I did this at 2:00pm this afternoon. I then went to my Tivo at 3:45pm to watch something, but I couldn't get anything to play right. Every time I selected a show, it would go to the "new" screen and act like it was going to let me start it. Then a second or two later it would return me to the screen I started from.

So let's say I recorded NOVA with a season pass. There was one NOVA, so I was able to select 'Now Playing' on screen, then move to NOVA. I selected this item. Rather than seeing the usual Play, delete, keep, etc screen with a description of NOVA, it returned immediately to the main screen.

Has anybody seen this? How the heck do I track down what caused this (I see nothing in the logs that looks wrong)? This is the second time this has happened (I reimaged the disk Tuesday and it happend on Wednesday after similar chain of events).

At least I've installed mfs_ftp this time, and have been able to snag all the shows that I recorded, so I'll be able to watch them if I have to reimage (main motivation of grabbing it was to watch shows). I've removed scrambling, so I should be good. The last Tivo I had died, and I lost all the shows I'd recorded on it, which made me sad and motivated 

Can anybody help? Even a little?

Warner


----------



## bsdimp

Turns out that the version of TivoWebPlus I was trying was 2.1.b2. This version came with zipper, but is not compatible with 6.4a on a HR10-250. With a lot of headache, I discovered that the latest TivoWebPlus from the sourceforge project works (one minor hack is needed to libs/rec.itcl to get it to make the ToDo list page work).

I discovered no way to recover short of reimaging. At least I took a backup of all my shows before I did that...

edited: if you kill the season pass via the web, then things work again, this turns out to be a well known problem with 6.3 software, but the test didn't include 6.4 software that I have. The result: creating a season pass causes problems. The good news is that if I extend the 6.3 work around to 6.4, I can create a season pass for any station I already have a season pass for. I'll see if I have enough kharma to post a patch...


----------



## bsdimp

bsdimp said:


> Turns out that the version of TivoWebPlus I was trying was 2.1.b2.
> ...
> I'll see if I have enough kharma to post a patch...


OK. I've updated to 2.1.b3 (or the latest source forge cvs version, they differ a little). I've applied the following patch, and season passes no longer bork the TiVo UI. Now, to locate the TivoWebPlus development thread and post it there too..


----------



## wliu

Does anyone know the new DNS for downloading the latest Enhancement script?

The error I got after running sh tweak.sh

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
wget: server returned error 404: HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:


----------



## hdog

This should work now. The site is back up as of Thursday, 4/14/2011
Hope it stays up.



wliu said:


> Does anyone know the new DNS for downloading the latest Enhancement script?
> 
> The error I got after running sh tweak.sh
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> wget: server returned error 404: HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:


----------



## elroy

It has been ages since I've messed with my Series 2 DirecTivos (both DSR7000) and I want to start over from scratch but there are now 394 pages to this thread and the WiKi doesn't say a thing about software versions. If memory serves me well, I can't use 6.4a because I would loose the ability to view recording stored on one unit from the other, is that correct?

Also, does anyone have anything they'd like to add/change about the information found at http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## texster

To watch a program recorded on another unit, you need Multi Room Viewing, or MRV. MRV is possible with 6.2a, but it was stripped out of 6.4

For additional help with the zipper see here:

http://www.dvrpedia.com/Main_Page


----------



## elroy

Thank's texster


----------



## rpweaver

I am frustrated. How do I get the Zipper to work with 62small.mfs? Zipper will not extract the image (do I need to rename something?) If I create a drive with 62small restored on it, the Zipper says no kernel was installed. The zipper_tools directory has custom_kernels in it with vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px, vmlinux-81-Gen04.px, vmlinux-Gen05.px, vmlinux-Gen06.px, vmlinux-TGC01.px. The iso creator does not complain about anything (renamed 62small.iso, created from 62small.mfs by Roxio Easy Media Creator, to instantcake.iso). I don't get the "CREATING ZIPPER_UNIVERSAL_CD.iso WITHOUT THE IMAGE" error. Other threads say the kernel needs to be in another directory. I looked at the text of zipper and don't totally understand what it does but I assume 
*IF NOT EXIST "instantcake*.iso" GOTO ADD_FILES
:IC_IMAGE_EXTRACT
IF EXIST "000001" echo Found an image in your tools folder. & echo Will not extract a new from your Instantcake iso & GOTO ADD_FILES 
echo Extracting Tivo image from your Instantcake iso...
copy instantcake*.iso .. 1>nul
ren instantcake*.iso temp2.iso 2>nul
move temp2.iso .. 2>nul
cd ..
miso temp2.iso -py -f .images -x zipper_tools\ 000001 1>nul
:: IF ERRORLEVEL 1 echo COULD NOT EXTRACT THE IMAGE FROM YOUR INSTANTCAKE ISO & echo CREATING ZIPPER_UNIVERSAL_CD.iso WITHOUT THE IMAGE
del temp2.iso 2>nul
cd zipper_tools*
and
*IF EXIST instantcake*.iso move instantcake*.iso zipper_tools\ 1>nul
mkdir temp\ 2>nul
miso zipper_universal_CD.iso -py -x temp\ 000001 1>nul
IF EXIST temp\000001 echo Created zipper_universal_CD.iso WITH Tivo image.
IF NOT EXIST temp\000001 echo Created zipper_universal_CD.iso WITHOUT Tivo image.
del temp\000001 2>nul*
This is what does it.

The resulting iso is smaller than 62small.mfs, this can't be.
Command prompt says "miso" is not a valid command, what does it do? Is it batch only command? 
There is so much stuff out there it almost takes a phd dissertation to find anything.


----------



## rpweaver

DUH! OK, I'm blind, I see the miso.exe in the zipper. Sorry for that part. The rest still stands. Where do I put the image if it is not instantcake?


----------



## Wil

rpweaver said:


> DUH! OK, I'm blind, I see the miso.exe in the zipper. Sorry for that part. The rest still stands. Where do I put the image if it is not instantcake?


I don't exactly remember but look at the directory layout in the instructions; put it wherever the 000000001 file (however many actual zeros) is supposed to be and rename it 000001 (or whatever number of zeros).


----------



## rpweaver

OK, this is not working well but I am making s l o w progress inspite of no help being offered here. I copied and renamed one of the kernel files to the directory Zipper expected to find it. Zipper then copied the file and finished (I assume) normally. (No image copied.) I have 6.4a on the drive. When I start the DTIVO, I get gibberish over the serial cable. 9 characters, I think. This is the case no matter what baud rate I pick. I don't have a network adapter yet so I am trying the serial cable. Does this work and does the custom kernel with "6" in the name work with 6.4a or just 6.2? It does not get past the Powering up screen. What do I do for the serial cable. I found a reference about using the serial cable in case the network is having problems but not how to use it with Zipper. WIKI Link is broken from http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html I am using a Hughes DVR80 (S2 dtivo)


----------



## Wil

rpweaver said:


> I am making s l o w progress inspite of no help being offered here.


Image. You have that (I think you said the 6.2 small). Rename it. Put it where it's supposed to be. That's what you asked in the message I responded to with what you call "no help." Sorry. Your problems are apparently deeper and broader than that.

But you jump around. You ask about system image and then you jump to kernel. Baud rate.

Do one thing at a time. Deal with THAT. Learn to understand one problem area at a time. If additional problems still remain after you've learned to understand, deal with those in turn one at a time.


----------



## rpweaver

Problem is that I do jump around (too many forums to remember where you said what). Background... I have 2 TIVO 1s which I expanded many years ago. I have an RCA DVR40 and an RCA DVR80 which I expanded many years ago. The RCA40 HD died at 6.4a upgrade time. I shelved it and DTV sent me a Hughes R15 to replace it for free. I resurrected the DVR40 and put 3.1.1 back on it with a new HD. Now I want to get 6.4a back. Learning lots of stuff now but much of it is as much as 10 years old and it doesn't all fit together well. What I would like to do is suppress the daily call since it doesn't do anything for me and I don't have a land line where it is installed. MFSLive works well for HD upgrade. I was able to buy a Hughes DVR80 on EBAY but the HD is failing. After many attempts I finally got a working 6.4a copy. That runs on both RCA DVR40 and Hughes DVR80, both with new 500G HDs (now that I know about GSOD and Clear and Delete everything) I tried Zipper with 62small. Not much luck, couldn't get zipper to use the iso but would prefer 6.4a anyway. I tried Zipper with 6.4a preloaded. Zipper wants a kernel that works with 6.4a so I can get fakecall to work. That's all I want. I get gibberish in Hyperterminal with a serial cable from after I put in a kernel I found on the Zipper CD (wrong baud rate). Maybe that is correct but it won't get passed Power Up screen. The current Zipper instructions have become dependent on buying all the CDs instead of backups or hacked kernels.The Zipper instructions on the CD are different from the ones online. Yea, I'm frustrated.

---
Went back to the backup I made. In Hyper terminal, I set the baud rate to 115200. Removed the HD and plugged DTIVO in. Got readable text via the serial line and finally asking "What is Password?" Tried "factory" but "What is Password?" repeated.

Tried editing rc.sysinit to get a BASH prompt - didn't work.

BTW, it says hdd4 doesn't exist when I try to mount it but hdd7 is fine. (This is a backup from a failing HD, would that happen if the bad sectors were on hdd4?) Might that be why Zipper and I are having trouble? Or is it just me. I'll restore rc.sysinit and try Zipper again. Then I'll try another kernel. I hate groping in the dark unless I have company.

-----------

OK, now I'm getting
Boot failure reason=60
from the serial line after applying zipper with a zipper kernel.

Here are the kernels from the zipper files:
Directory of C:\TIVO\zipper\zipper_tools\custom_kernels

09/17/2011 12:27 PM .
09/17/2011 12:27 PM ..
03/11/2007 08:21 PM 1,446,400 vmlinux-7.2-Gen04.px
03/27/2007 01:36 PM 1,434,112 vmlinux-8.1-Gen04.px
03/27/2007 01:51 PM 1,522,688 vmlinux-Gen05.px
10/23/2007 03:25 PM 1,533,952 vmlinux-Gen06.px
03/27/2007 01:42 PM 1,436,160 vmlinux-TGC01.px
03/27/2007 01:36 PM 1,434,112 vmlinux.px <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<copied and renamed vmlinux-8.1-Gen04.px 
6 File(s) 8,807,424 bytes
2 Dir(s) 384,249,389,056 bytes free

I first tried  vmlinux-Gen06.px and then vmlinux-8.1-Gen04.px. Both give me the same boot failure error. (renamed to vmlinux.px gzipped and moved to zipper_tools\s2_kernels\3.1.5, where zipper says it can not find a kernel, then create the zipper iso and burn) Any help on what is what? If I need to manually choose one of these, wouldn't it be better to say what they are for, rather than require the user to use trial and error to discover if one or any of these work? Does "custom" == "hacked"? Does the zipper automatically use these and am I using them incorrectly? Wouldn't a readme file help?

"Just got a whole lot easier" doesn't mean "just got easy."

Re-downloaded zipper and will try again in case the zipper I had was too old.

I'm open to ideas. Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree.....


----------



## rpweaver

OK, I finally got many of the zipper hacks working. I am still not connected to the network but I am working on that. When I get that going, I will expose that "secret" too.

First, if you don't have instant cake, 000001 is the mfs file backup. Rename the file you have to this. You can get small versions of 6.2, 6.2a, and 6.4a. It may take some searching and a few nice folks with bit torrent. Keep trying and you will get there. if your file is too large, the iso maker will not create the iso but you can use another tool if you have one. Sorry, I don't have those details.

Second, the hacked kernel. The ones in Custom kernels are not hacked with killhdinitrd and can not be. There are some links out there for hackable kernels, look around. Beg, You will find them eventually. Get killhdinitrd and run it on your target kernel and put the hacked kernel in the directory that zipper complains about if you don't have one. See the previous post for the path.

After that, you should be able to follow the zipper instructions.

If you have a serial cable, you will get lots of messages from your DTivo when booting but no aparent bash prompt. Just hit Enter and the bash prompt will appear. You can use this in place of a network to complete the Zipper process.


----------



## Wil

rpweaver said:


> I am still not connected to the network but I am working on that. When I get that going, I will expose that "secret" too.
> 
> First, if you don't have instant cake, 000001 is the mfs file backup. Rename the file you have to this.


There are no "secrets." Every question you have asked, every difficulty you have had, is dealt with in this thread.

You make it very discouraging to try to help you.

If you were to calm down and adopt a methodical step-by-step approach to the task it might seem painfully slow to you, but you'd get it done in 1/100th of the time.


----------



## Phe0nix

I have Tivo Web Plus installed as i choose this when i ran the zipper ver 4.6 on
my Phillips DSR7000-17 DirecTivo.

TWP works on my LAN and on gotomydvr.com but i'm unable to access via the internet and i have years ago. I had to reformat the HDD and now started using
it again.

1. I left tivoweb.cfg set to port 80 and set a username and pass.

2. I created an Dynamic DNS Host account with dyndns.com and my hostname is Phe0nix.dyndns.org. I set the service type to "host with ip" using
my pc WAN IP address.

3. In my Linksys router i went to single port forwarding and set my external
port to 1123 and my internal port to match tivoweb.cfg at port 80 as TCP

4.I also went to the DDNS in my router and set the following :

DDNS service type -dyndns.org
username - same as tivoweb.cfg
password - same as tivoweb.cfg
hostname - Phe0nix.dyndns.org 
system - dynamic
backup mx - default of disabled
wildcard - default of disabled

internet ip 192.168.2.2 ( reported by router , can't edit )
status - ddnsm.dyn_good ( reported by router, cant' edit )

Security tab - made certain " Filter Internet NAT redirection" was disabled

5. I set my tivo gateway with the zipper during the install
to 192.168.1.1 which is what my router ip address
and i'm able to access my routers config page with this address

6. I went into etc/rc.d and opened file rc.sysinit.author and verified
that there was a command to open TWP on tivo startup and saw
the following code :

_*
# starting Tivowebplus
export HOSTNAME=Steelers
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb*_

I am able to connect via LAN and gotomydvr so it must be running. Either way
at a bash prompt i typed /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console and it ran allot of code
and then gave me the "Accepting Connections" message and i still can't get in
via the internet.

I sent an email to a friend linking to my tivo as http://Phe0nix.dyndns.org:1123 and the page timed out and didn't ask for a password as it should. I read due to looping you might not be able to access it your own network. When i used this tivo years ago i could get in via the web on my network but not now but i do have a new ISP.

Anyone know if i maybe setup the free "Dynamic DNS Host" incorrectly or not.
I fairly sure i have done all i can in the router and that it looks correct ?


----------



## unclemoosh

Phe0nix said:


> 1. I left tivoweb.cfg set to port 80 and set a username and pass.


Try changing the port in the tivoweb.cfg file to 1123. I was able to ping your url. Some ISP's screw up things to port 80 because they don't want you hosting a server. Even though you're coming in on 1123, give it a try.


----------



## rpweaver

Wil said:


> There are no "secrets." Every question you have asked, every difficulty you have had, is dealt with in this thread.
> 
> You make it very discouraging to try to help you.
> 
> If you were to calm down and adopt a methodical step-by-step approach to the task it might seem painfully slow to you, but you'd get it done in 1/100th of the time.


Yep, all 395 pages of it. Without a thread search function, this is very painful, especially if you are dyslexic. Reading quickly is not my strong suit.

Who needs to calm down. I am not yelling, just a little frustrated. If you haven't noticed, I AM taking it step by step by step by step by step .............

I did get the network working by going back to 6.2 and using the 7.2.2-oth-K1 kernel with both wired and wireless. Tivo Web Plus even works. Now I have to get it working on 6.4a and get dhcp working (my current goals but maybe not in that order). Then do it again on the other DTIVOs.


----------



## unclemoosh

rpweaver said:


> Yep, all 395 pages of it. Without a thread search function, .


Huh???









Look up and to the right


----------



## Phe0nix

unclemoosh said:


> Try changing the port in the tivoweb.cfg file to 1123. I was able to ping your url. Some ISP's screw up things to port 80 because they don't want you hosting a server. Even though you're coming in on 1123, give it a try.


Let me know if i did what your asking, here is what i have set now:

External port = 1123 ( unchanged )
Internal port = 1123 ( changed , was port 80 set to match tivoweb.cfg )

And changed the port in tivoweb.cfg from port 80 to 1123.

If i did this right then it didn't work . I noticed sometimes when i use my dyndns address that links to my pc i get a configuration screen that i believe is from my isp.

Login screen Main Page Dynamic DNS  Status Page

ATTEN : Unclemoosh check your PM

By the way I also tried using DynSite ver 1.12 as i think i remember i used an application
like that before my TiVo's HDD died. If i understand this right , a dynamic dns host at dyndns.org points to my WAN IP address and when that address goes into a browser it
directs the visitor to my TiVo and the router or DynSite then directs that traffic to the correct port there by running TWP. ??

I have DynSite shutdown at the moment and i'm relying on the Linksys router. I use one or the other .


----------



## rpweaver

unclemoosh said:


> Huh???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up and to the right


Hey, look at that, how did I miss it. Maybe I'm mixing it up with another forum... Maybe I just don't see everything all the time. 

Just made a 6.4a Zipper CD and am about to try it, Wish me luck.

...

Nope, stuck in a boot loop.

...

Had to remove the network HW to get it to boot. Then ran sh tweak.sh with the serial line. Reconnected the network HW. Seems DHCP is now working (copied dhclient from 6.2). No time to test now, will test later.


----------



## Phe0nix

We'll I have my TiVo Web Plus running from the WAN side of the modem now , it was already running from the LAN side so that told me my router was setup correctly and that the WAN traffic was stopping at the modem and not being sent to the router. My Linksys status page reported my internet IP address
as a private IP ( 192.168.2.2 ) so any requests coming in even though on the correct port ( that set in tivoweb.cfg ) were ignored as they never made it through the modem.

I went into the Modem's configuration interface by putting in either my http://mydomainname.dyndns.org or by entering my WAN IP address into
the browser and under advanced I clicked on WAN > WAN Setup and
in there i noticed that same IP I saw in the router , the private IP of 192.168.2.2 and that the modem was functioning as a DHCP server and firewall.

On my routers status page my internet IP should have been the same as my
WAN IP but it was not. The DHCP in my modem started assigning IP's from
192.168.2.2 from ... get this an IP client pool of 32 and there is only one ethernet port on the modem so where the other 31 IP's were going to go is and will always be a mystery. Simply disabling the DHCP server will do no good. The modem has it's own IP address,DHCP Server and Firewall and the IP is simply for your ISP to be able to troubleshoot and send any updates to your modem.

If you have this problem you will need to access your modem's configuration page as you would your routers but with your public IP. If you can do this at all then this IS your problem if you have your port forwarded to your TiVo's IP. Go into the diagnostics page in the modem and click the button to release your IP then click the BRIDGE button and the apply and exit . Now your ISP won't be able to access your modem for trouble shooting anymore
because your modem is acting as a pass through and has no IP address anymore and go back into your routers status page and do the same, release your IP and then renew your IP and your private IP will now be a public one.

The modem connects to your wall jack via a phone line and this is called a
ATM and it then passes through the modem to the ethernet port where this signal is converted into a digital signal hence the term BRIGE. The modem now creates a bridge between the internet and your router.. Problem solved. 

:up: I must thank unclemoosh for all the time and effort he has put into helping me. He has went beyond the extra mile. If it were not for him confirming I wasn't experiencing the LOOP your hear about, and attempting to access the TiVo remotely from his end I never would have narrowed it down to the modem and would still be focused on the router. I must also say he has located my routers owners manual and read it made suggestions for tivoweb.cfg and even made edits to his file and sent it to me.
Many thanks for your assistance you kept me troubleshooting and i'm sure i'll get many hours of enjoyment out of my TiVo now. :up:

Update :

Wish i would have found this when i was having so much trouble. After you know
what the problem is information is allot easier to come by I suppose. Here is a
tutorial with pics for my Sprint/Embarq/Centurylink DSL modem.

Here is another article for AT&T modems.


----------



## Soapm

I'll try to give you a hand but I used SApper since I have a stand alone Tivo.



rpweaver said:


> First, if you don't have instant cake, 000001 is the mfs file backup. Rename the file you have to this. You can get small versions of 6.2, 6.2a, and 6.4a. It may take some searching and a few nice folks with bit torrent.


If Zipper is like SApper you don't need an image. If you don't include an image it will hack the drive as is.



rpweaver said:


> Second, the hacked kernel. The ones in Custom kernels are not hacked with killhdinitrd and can not be.


Custom kernels are built from scratch and don't need initrd killed. That's the point of the custom kernel. You only kill intrird on stock kernels.



rpweaver said:


> If you have a serial cable, you will get lots of messages from your DTivo when booting but no aparent bash prompt. Just hit Enter and the bash prompt will appear. You can use this in place of a network to complete the Zipper process.


The S2DT had a network adapter installed and SApper added some backport drivers but my network adapter worked after SApper. What kind of adapter do you have?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Has anyone used one of these to replace a failing HD?

http://www.amazon.com/SATA-PATA-Drive-Interface-Adapter/dp/B002Y2NI4M

I have quite a few SATA drives laying around and this would be much cheaper than getting a new IDE Drive.

This would be used on a HDVR2


----------



## unclemoosh

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Has anyone used one of these to replace a failing HD?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SATA-PATA-Drive-Interface-Adapter/dp/B002Y2NI4M
> 
> I have quite a few SATA drives laying around and this would be much cheaper than getting a new IDE Drive.
> 
> This would be used on a HDVR2


I used ones that look like that on my HDVR2's with success. I bought them on fleaBay for about that or a little less.


----------



## Soapm

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Has anyone used one of these to replace a failing HD?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SATA-PATA-Drive-Interface-Adapter/dp/B002Y2NI4M
> 
> I have quite a few SATA drives laying around and this would be much cheaper than getting a new IDE Drive.
> 
> This would be used on a HDVR2


Can't beat that price. Noting ventured nothing gained when I see a price like that.


----------



## qwertypo

My G5 Tiger system with TivoTool died... I've upgraded to a system that has Snow Leopard and Tiger... any options for extraction for me? Or do I need to bootcamp and extract in Windows. What are the best windows options?

Thanks for the years of support!


----------



## rbautch

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Has anyone used one of these to replace a failing HD?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SATA-PATA-Drive-Interface-Adapter/dp/B002Y2NI4M
> 
> I have quite a few SATA drives laying around and this would be much cheaper than getting a new IDE Drive.
> 
> This would be used on a HDVR2


Let me know if you are successful with this particular adapter. I've had mixed luck with different brands of adapters. I posted my results somewhere on TCF.


----------



## PanamaYellow

I have a Series2 hacked using the Zipper. Every day, I get an error message when arriving at 'Now Playing' that says there are SMART error messages in the kernel log file. The details of the supposed error messages have them all occurring on the first day I installed the drive. (it's a new Western Digital 500 GB AV-GP SATA A/V drive)

Testing the drive with smartctl gives no errors, reports a healthy drive. 

I attempted to clear the kernel log file by deleting /var/log/kernel and then restarting the DTiVo. Looking at /var/log/kernel in VI shows no such messages.

I'm still seeing the messages.

Is there someplace else that these error messages are written to?

Thank you,

PanamaYellow


----------



## rpweaver

unclemoosh said:


> Huh???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up and to the right


Just figured out my problem. This only appears if you are logged in. Folks browsing and Googling do not get his option unless or until logged in.


----------



## rpweaver

Update:
Not all 6.4a images work with the Zipper.The image that worked for me was saved from a failing DVR80. The minimal 6.4a image available on the web doesn't (6.4a-01-2-101-minimal.mfs). When I use that image, networking doesn't work and /enhancements is gone. Plug in the LinkSYS USB200M adaptor results in Kernel Panic. Without Zipper, the lights light up and blink but I don't know anything else without serial access. Frustrating!
The reason I did this is that DVR Service was not active and I had to call in to get it Active. Is there another way? Network connection didn't work either. The hacked 6.4a would not connect, unhacked it does. I switched images to be able to save a copy after every success and not take up too much disk space. Now I can't get a Zippered image to work. Is the minimal 6.4a image broken? Is ther a way to get it to work with Zipper?


----------



## PortlandPaw

It could be that you're using the wrong image. Not all 6.4a files are created equal. They differ by host machine, i.e. a Hughes image differs from a Philips image differs from a Samsung image. I'm reminded of that now as an admonition that I first saw about ten years ago -- "don't be a moron" was the mantra. Don't try to mix software and machines as it either won't work well or will mess with TiVo's and/or DirecTV's communications with the machine.

Beyond that, I would stick with 6.2a as that version still has HMO and MRV available as a hackable option with the Zipper. The only advantage I saw to 6.4a was the unerase feature, but TivoWebPlus has had that for years.

To be sure of using the correct image, www.dvrupgrade.com is still your best bet. Sorry to see that Lou has doubled his price to $40, though. Still worth it to resurrect an old machine.


----------



## unitron

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Has anyone used one of these to replace a failing HD?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SATA-PATA-Drive-Interface-Adapter/dp/B002Y2NI4M
> 
> I have quite a few SATA drives laying around and this would be much cheaper than getting a new IDE Drive.
> 
> This would be used on a HDVR2


Go here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

Read and learn.

It's only 6 pages.

When you finish, go back and read it again.

Not all SATA to IDE adapters are equal.

You have to worry about which chipset you're getting, and if there's any way to set it for Master or Slave or Cable Select.

As for the one you linked to, apparently you didn't read the reviews.

Here's the pertinent one

http://www.amazon.com/review/RI2RT3...e=UTF8&ASIN=B002Y2NI4M&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=

There's another, different adapter on Amazon that should arrive tomorrow. If it works in a Series 2, I'll post a link on that other thread and back here.

EDIT:

Okay, something was at the back of my mind. Looks like the HDVR2 is a Series 1 Series 2, and can only use a Marvell chipset adapter.


----------



## rpweaver

Where is Zipper version 4.6? The Zipper_Version_History.pdf file created 6/3/2008 included in the zip file linked from this thread has this
"4.5 Use updated enhancement script."
as the last line. The instructions page starts with this:

The Zipper
TiVo HACK SCRIPT
Version 4.6
Last Updated 7/10/08 

The version is different and the date is different. I would like to use the most up-to-date version and see if that solves my problem with 6.4a.


----------



## PortlandPaw

So let me ask: Is your 6.4 image file from the same brand of machine that you're trying to rebuild?


----------



## rpweaver

PanamaYellow said:


> I have a Series2 hacked using the Zipper. Every day, I get an error message when arriving at 'Now Playing' that says there are SMART error messages in the kernel log file. The details of the supposed error messages have them all occurring on the first day I installed the drive. (it's a new Western Digital 500 GB AV-GP SATA A/V drive)
> 
> ...
> 
> PanamaYellow


I had the same issue with a RCA DVR40 for a while with WD 500G EIDE hard drive (new). I also have a Hughes DVR80 that did not have the error with the same hard drive model. I rebuilt the drive for the RCA and the SMART error stopped. I never found out what the problem was, however.
Unfortunately, I am having other problems...


----------



## rpweaver

I thought I figured out my problem. When I ran Zipper, I always answered to include wireless networking. This worked for 6.2 but not for 6.4a. I found a page that said I had to Monte to use wireless with 6.4a. (I can't find that page now, Is there an Index/roadmap somewhere?). It showed how to do a manual monte. I rebuilt the drive with 6.4a and Zipper and answered No to the wireless and everything seemed to be working. I was so positive about it that I created a backup and I did the same for the Hughes DVR80 and called DirecTV to activate it. After some hours later, I found that the RCA DVR40 was frozen, no response to the remote, no response to the serial line (lots of stuff on the HyperTerminal screen) and showing a gray screen on the TV. Later, I found the other DTIVO did the same thing. I have a Linksys USB200M that works until the thing freezes. With 6.2 I had everything working OK.

-------------------
After about 3 reboots each, things seem to be working now. One has been on for 15 hours. The other, Fakecall didn't work so I rebooted it again. I will report back in a couple days. I will need to power them off to put them back together before the weekend, otherwise I hope they don't need a reboot in the mean time.


----------



## Dpordy99

wow this is pretty helpful


----------



## rbautch

rpweaver said:


> I had the same issue with a RCA DVR40 for a while with WD 500G EIDE hard drive (new). I also have a Hughes DVR80 that did not have the error with the same hard drive model. I rebuilt the drive for the RCA and the SMART error stopped. I never found out what the problem was, however.
> Unfortunately, I am having other problems...


There is a script I wrote called drivemonitor.sh that is running every day as a cron job. It constantly checks your hard drive for errors and checks your kernel log for error messages that are indicative of a drive failure. When it finds an error, it logs it to the messages screen on your tivo. When you ran the enhancement script, you answered "yes" to this feature. If you don't want it any longer, you can delete the cron job, or turn off the logging feature. Read the drivemonitor thread to learn how to do this. Hint: google drivemonitor.sh.


----------



## joeblow17

Hey longtime everyone! I hope all is well...

Has anyone have a chance to test the new THR22 TIVO? It has been quite a while since I have posted here, but wanted to see if this might bring the zipper back to life.

I noticed the new device doesn't have MRV or the ability to transfer shows like the old TIVO HD boxes. I am hoping the hacks will become available soon and will likely purchase the set box in the near future.


----------



## Wil

joeblow17 said:


> the new THR22 TIVO?... doesn't have MRV or the ability to transfer shows like the old TIVO HD boxes. I am hoping the hacks will become available soon and will likely purchase the set box in the near future.


At "the other place" where all the good stuff began, there is zero discussion.

The DirecTV hardware on which this DTivo resides has never been hacked as far as I know.


----------

